# Resisting the title Wonky Cycles R Us....boarding the Maca Train to BFP Central!



## WelshRose

*EDIT: I have just renamed this thread as I successfully talked myself into buying Maca....and would now love to hear from people taking it and provide a place for us to keep in touch....Heaps of  everyone....be them  or  lets hope we get our lil inca warriors soon*


* I can't tell you how happy I am that this thread has enough members now to start a testing page....Let me know your dates and what happens at the end of the tww....hopefully this page will be a blur of flashing *


*Feb 2010*
:bfp:Marissa_E Team:pink::yipee:

*April 2010*
:hugs:Kelster823:angel:
:bfp:SBB Team:blue::yipee:
:hugs:HollyBush75 :angel:



*May 2010*
:bfp:Mamaxm:bfp:
:bfp:Sparkle05 Team:pink::yipee:
:bfp:Linny Team:pink::yipee:
:bfp:Mandy121 Team:yellow::yipee:
:brat: 5 :witch:



*June*
:hugs:CandyApple19:angel:
:hissy: 8 :witch:



*July*
:hugs:Whitbit:angel:
:hugs:Honey08:angel:
:bfp:CelticNiamh Team:blue::yipee:
:brat: 7 :witch:



*August*
:bfp:Wispyshadow Team:blue::yipee:
:hissy: 5 :witch:



*September*
:bfp:Lucy1973 Team:yellow::yipee:
:bfp:TickTock Team:yellow::yipee:
:hugs:TntArs06:angel:
:hugs:Chili:angel:
:hugs:Delilahsown:angel:
:brat: 3 :witch:



*October*
:bfp:xCharx Team:yellow::yipee:
:bfp:CandyApple19 Team:yellow::yipee:
:bfp:Pinkylisa28 Team:yellow::yipee:
:hissy: 5 :witch:



*November*
:brat: 8 :witch:



*December 1st*
:hugs:WelshRose:witch:

*December 9th*
TTCBaby117

*December 11th*
:bfp:Yazzy Team:yellow::yipee:

*December 15th*
AJThomas

*December 18th*
Kelster823
DandyBrush

*December 29th*
WelshRose

*December 31st*
Erin7707

​


----------



## WelshRose

Has no-one tried maca?


----------



## bethany-wood

My OH tried it as apparently it's good for sperm... i haven't personally tried it but it's worth a shot.
I may try it cause apparently it's very good on both female and male fertility! :) xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks for replying Bethany:hugs: 
Was beginning to think it was heading for thread heaven:dohh::rofl:

It definately is supposed to be good for us girlies as well as our OH's. It is supposed to balance out hormones and improve egg health while giving the old mojo a boost:winkwink: The more I think about it the more I'm convincing myself into getting some. Just wondered if there was anyone out there that would say "yes the stuff is great!" or like AC "steer clear...it mucked my cycles up!"...althou to be fair I don't think mine could get anymore mucked up:dohh::rofl:

Heaps of :dust: to you chick:hugs:


----------



## littledemonme

For him - not me!! And although it was a whole range of stuff that got us our BFP I am sure it works for him as was at very least always up for it when the CBFM said we had to!!!!! Bless him.:dohh:


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks littledemonme!....Congratulations on your lil princess:winkwink:

I have just bought some online after searching loads of the threads that mention it....a high % of the ladies are like yourself either expecting a lil bundle or have already had a LO. I've bought enough for the pair of us so we'll give it a go and keep our fingers crossed [-o&lt;

Thank-you again for your reply:hugs:


----------



## muncho

maca is a super food which is good for fertilty for both men and women. It increases preg rates for women

here is a good website, you may have to search a bit for what you want...

https://natural-fertility-info.com/maca-green-superfoods-and-fertility-vitamins.html


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Muncho:hugs:
That is a fab website:thumbup:
I hope you're all ok in the TCM thread...I'm going to pop by there later tonight....Tea to cook now:dohh:

Huge :hugs: honey xx


----------



## Leilani

I know this is just the promotional garb from a company that sells maca - but it's still good reading. Maca

I bought some for my DH, and was going to take some myself - but with the pills and potions and POAS that I do, I thougt he could have something for himself. I'm not ruling out taking it in the future, but just now my cycles are regular and bloodwork shows I'm ovulating.

FX it works for you.


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks for the Link Leilani:hugs:
I can't wait for it to arrive now:winkwink:

That's great that everything is good with you hun...hope you get that sticky :bfp: soon....:dust::dust:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm taking Maca and so is my OH! We started this month (1st feb) so I'll let you know how I get on! lol 

I read it helps with fertility and I have my fingers crossed that it will help us! We're both feeling pretty cynical about it all at the moment but I read about it and felt positive at the time! lol

We've got the tablet form and they smell and taste gross! I have no idea how anyone has the powder form! Blaaaaagh!

I'm guessing we should continue taking it throughout the month as I know with evening primrose you stop after Ov.

x


----------



## WelshRose

Yay MummyIwanabe!
FX'd that it turns into your lucky cycle chick:winkwink:

I also ordered the capsules as well....thought there would be more chance of hubby taking those than the powder:dohh:

How many capsules are you taking a day? Do you mind me asking what made you start taking it? 

From what I've read hun it is safe to take throughout the whole of the cycle and even pregnancy....please keep in touch...I'd love to know how you get on:hugs::dust:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Taking 3 capsules a day. I started taking it as after 15 months we starting to read more about natural remedies that may help. My mum suggested it as she'd read someone famous had suggested it to two of their friends and the next month they were pregnant! Now that would be amazin if it happened to us! Keep trying to stay positive but finding it difficult but I really hope Maca is the secret! 

I will continue taking it then throughout this month and let you know how I get on! Good luck to you too! Def good idea to get tablets not powder. The tablets smell in the bottle and even that makes me gag!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I take 3 tablets of 500mg as the website suggested 

https://www.mumstuff.co.uk/cgi-bin/...aca&PN=Rio-Peruvian-Maca.html#aGG0018#aGG0018

xxxx


----------



## WelshRose

Well if it's good enough for the rich and famous...it's good enough for us Hun:winkwink:

My DH and I have also been trying for 18mths...would love a sticky :bfp: right now to get off this rollercoaster ride.

I've just been reading more past posts on it....that's something to keep the positivity up hun...lots of :bfp:s and :baby:s out there. It seems thou that maca hasn't made it onto the boards recently, all the posts are about a year back....hoping we'll be the next two maca :bfp:s...:friends:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

oh yeh! here's hoping we're the next two Maca BFP's!!!! :)


----------



## Hollybush75

Hi there. I'm new here but am very interested in Maca Root for fertility.

I've had all sorts of issues with my menstrual cycles since May last year and have only just gone to the GP to sort it out. My mother saw an article in Take A Break last year about a lady who had trouble conceiving and used Maca Root. I didn't think too much of it as we were only still in the early months of TTC again. I saw the article about Anna Friel in the paper so I bought some. I've just started taking it from CD1 (2 days ago) so am hoping it starts to do the trick in sorting out my hormones and perhaps giving the libido a bit of a push too :shy:

At the moment I'm just taking 2 tablets as it says on the bottle.

Hope it all works out for us :thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Holly
Great to have you on board Hun:flower:
Really hoping that it helps to sort us all out and get us those magical :bfp:

On the pot I got it said to take 2-6 (500mg) tablets a day so I've gone in the middle and am taking 2 in the morning and 2 at lunchtime. 
My DH and I have also been trying for a while now (18mths). I started taking it yesterday which is going to be 1-2 days before O (I hope)...I had a positive opk this morning:yipee:

Heaps of luck and :dust: chick...keep us posted on how you get on:hugs:


----------



## Hollybush75

Well here's my first little update on the effects of Maca Root.

So I've been taking it since CD1 and today is CD4. CD2 & CD3 I felt my normal grumpy-pants menstrual self, no energy, just feeling :growlmad:

So far today I feel really good, plenty of energy, excellent mood that even my leaking boiler didn't spoil :happydance:

I just *feel* great :thumbup: - now all the reading I've done about Maca Root does say that it can raise energy levels so if this is already having an effect then FAB :yipee:


----------



## WelshRose

Thats Fab news hun:thumbup:
Hopefully it's the maca...I know I read on one of the many websites that effects can be felt quite quickly in some people....hoping your one of them:winkwink:

It's my 2nd full day today...must take my lunchtime ones in a mo and as of yet...not too much of a difference but I'm hanging in there for at least 3mths:thumbup:

How old is your furbaby Hun....She/he looks gorgeous:awww:

xxx:flow:xxx


----------



## Marrissa_E

Hi, I started taking Maca root, on off, from Sep'09 till early this month when I had my bfp. I have stopped taking since and I'm 6 weeks pregnant now. Maca definitely helped in regulating my cycles and reducing PMS. Every month I was suffering from headaches and bodyaches and AF cramps were unbearable. After taking, I felt much better generally and i'm always more cheerful. But most importantly, it increases my sex drive, which I find really helpful especially when we had to BD a few consecutive days during the fertile period. I do not know how some ladies can BD more than once a day. My body's not easily tuned!


----------



## SBB

Hello Ladies! I have just read your post and I'm going to get me and OH some of this Maca! WelshRose where did you order yours from? Can you just get it anywhere or do you think some are better than others? 

x
x


----------



## WelshRose

Aww wow...what a nice surprise to come back to :yipee:....

Marrissa_E...:happydance::wohoo::happydance:....Huge congratulations Hun:hugs:...and thank-you for posting on here....it's stories like yours that give us hope hun...hopefully they'll be a few more maca :bfp: joining you in first tri soon:winkwink:

SBB....Welcome Hun! There are a lot of places online that you can get hold of it...I ended up using creative-nature.co.uk....it came really quickly and was reasonably priced...£16.54 for 200 (500mg) capsules.

Feeling really excited for us girls....even if it's only regulation of our cycles...it will be worth having a virtual :wine: with you all:winkwink:

Heaps of :dust: and Luck girls...can't wait to get to know you better:hugs:


----------



## Hollybush75

WelshRose said:


> How old is your furbaby Hun....She/he looks gorgeous:awww:
> 
> xxx:flow:xxx

Awww thanks - he's such a special doggy. Bono is 10 and will be 11 in September. He was my hubby's dog and when we bought our house in 04 Bono came too. I soon turned him into my dog ;) and he's spoiled rotten. He suffered a horrible torn cruciate ligament last summer and had to have an op but he's all recovered now although he has been left with arthritis in both knees. He's not as active as he once was but he still loves his walks.

*Marrissa_E* That's great news - thanks for sharing that - certainly gives me hope :hugs:

*WelshRose* I am so eager to get my cycles back to normal. I was taking Agnus Castus for a few months and it was working (OV brought forward from the CD20s to CD16 & CD17 consecutively) but then I stopped it last month cos of the blood results on my thyroid. As it turned out I don't have any thyroid antibodies so am classed as subclinicial hypothyroid and my GP won't treat that as there's less than 3% chance of me going to overt hypothyroidism! :wacko: - but I'm back on the Agnus Castus now as it can't hurt, plus I'm back charting my BBT this month. I'm really doing my best to try and help my body get back on track and in the meantime, I'm sure the tests will just back things up :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Thanks Welshrose - just ordered them! :thumbup:

I am on CD23 my last cycles have been 44-65 days, I think I have endo or PCOS or both... Hopefully this will help... I'm also taking EPO and getting TCM Acupunture on Tuesday! My OH feels the pressure and can't 'perform' if he knows I'm ovulating, so I keep it secret but hopefully the Maca might give him a little extra sex drive! :happydance:

Hollybush, firstly agree Bono is beautiful! Also, do you mind me asking you about hypothyroidism / thyroid in general. My doc is testing me for it (I think) but I know nothing at all about it - do you mind filling me in? What symptoms do you get and how does it affect ttc? :shrug:

Thanks girls! :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Lovelys...:hi:

Holly...Bless him, he looks like such a sweetie. I must put a pic of my furbaby on....she's 9mths old...a black and tan cavalier king charles spaniel...I love her to bits.

I sympathise girls with the cycles being all over the place...mine have been an absolute nightmare these past few months...:dohh:
I've had one day since the 29th Dec that I've not been bleeding/spotting and no real clue as to why. I used to get spotting around O and then typically spotting at 8/9dpo until the :witch: after an 11/12 day LP.
My gyne isn't being very proactive at the moment which is driving me nuts to be honest....hence I'm out there trying to sort myself out:dohh:

SBB...That's great that you've ordered them....they should be with you by thursday.
I also see a TCM Dr Hun:thumbup: She doesn't do acu on me at the moment thou just keeps me rattling with herbs...apparently my energies need nourishing first before acu.

I don't know what you think of the Maca banner in the sig but thought it would get us a bit more publicity:haha:....If either of you can design a better one I really wont be offended and equally I won't be offended if you didn't want to add one:hugs:
The link thou is

Code:
https://highpowergraphics.com/bannerbuilder/images/userimages/20100221124902.gif
 Just add the at the start and at the end.

Hope you're all having a good evening....I'm off to dunk our Pickle in the bath in a minute....half-term has ended....:sleep::haha:

xxx:flow:xxx


----------



## SBB

Wow the spotting must be getting really frustrating - I've got it right now too, have had for about 4/5 days... It's so annoying! :growlmad:

I will add the ticker thanks hun (I just need to work out how to do it!) :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

I'm hoping if you highlight it hun and then right click copy and then paste and add the around it in your sig area it will work....but I'm no I.T wizard:dohh::rofl:


----------



## SBB

I think I've done it!


----------



## Marrissa_E

hi ladies, i too read a couple of success stories before deciding to purchase maca. Unfortunately not many from this forum.. Most of them were diagnosed with pcos and the luckier ones strike only a month after taking maca! I was frustrated of course when I didn't get that bfp within a month.. hopefully u ladies will be one of e lucky ones! but i continued taking maca patiently & here we r now. Oh, hubby took it too but stopped after sometime coz he found maca a bit heaty.

Btw, I took the powder form purchased from Amazon,com.. Navitas brand. Heard powder form is better than capsule. u'll will need a higher dosage of capsule to get the same effect as 1 tsp of powder. But powder taste horrible!


----------



## BellaBlu

This sounds great! I read that some women have lost weight with it, is that true? I would love to try this but I'm afraid to take it if it'll make me lose weight. Otherwise this sounds pretty amazing as far as health benefits. :thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:hi:

BellaBlu...Come join us hun! Where did you read about weightloss chick...I haven't heard of that....but certainly wouldn't complain:winkwink:

Marrissa_E...Hi Honey...Hope you're feeling fab and escaping some of the yuckier first tri symptoms:hugs: I did consider the powder but thought there was probably no way that DH would take it:dohh: The capsules that I bought are 500mg and it says on the pot to take between 2-6 a day...I'm taking 4 at the moment to see...it's got quite a lot of work to do thou with my crazy cycles so I'll review it at the end of next cycle and may increase to the 6 a day. Did you have problems with your cycle when you started taking it? 

SBB, Holly...MummyIwanabe....How are you all doing today?

My temps still haven't risen that much....maybe O will be today???:shrug:
I guess it gives us another couple of days to bd...DH was tired last night:dohh:

Right then I'm off to sort our Pickle out ready for school and then to make a new banner as the one I made last night seems to have disappeared:dohh:

Hopefully catch you all later....:hugs::flow:


----------



## WelshRose

Here's hoping this one lasts a bit longer girls:dohh::winkwink:
Let me know what you think...personally I'm unsure I like the glitter...but we'll see:shrug:

I think you just need to add [/IMG] after the .gif bit....hope you like it and it works.


Code:
[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/bdR33.gif
xxx:kiss:xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm sad at the moment. Don't know if you noticed on other threads WelshRose but my OH had a SA come back and got 2% morphology. That's not good and we're hoping to perhaps do another test. gota book appointment with our new GP tomorrow.

Been doing so much reading on it all and its a bit overwhelming! I'm hoping Maca will improve our odds but at the moment our odds aren't looking too great :(


----------



## WelshRose

Oh Babe...I'm so sorry...I hadn't seen your other threads:hugs:

I hope you don't mind me asking but how long was it inbetween the last bd session and when he done the sample?....Just a thought as I read somewhere that when ttc it's important not to leave anymore than 7 days inbetween each ejaculation. This helps to keep the lil guys fresh and remove the chances of older poorer quality ones from the ejaculate.
I hope it's a simple answer like this and the next sample will be better hun. Is he ok?

I'm sure the maca will help Hun....There's been fab results that other ladies have reported and no reason to believe that you guys are gonna be any different...I've also heard that taking zinc is particularly good for the lil guys.

Sending huge hugs Petal....try and keep that chin up....you know where I am if you fancy a rant/cry etc....:hugs: xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi Welshrose, thanks for the new banner - I like it!! :flower:

I ordered the wrong bloody ovulation sticks online, I got normal clearblue, and I need the digital ones! I have poas last 2 days, and they give a positive, but i'm not sure the line is dark enough... It's so much easier with the digi's.. 
I don't have any ewcm yet so don't know if i'm about to Ov or not! will BD anyway just in case... :thumbup:
I have ordered the right ones now but they might come too late! No temp rise this am... 

MummyIwanabe sorry to hear your news wasn't great from the docs... It's so difficult finding out things that are going to make it so much harder to get pregnant... I hope if you do another test the results will be a lot better, and the Maca will help :hugs:

I agree re the powder form of Maca, no way my OH would take that (well at least not without complaining about it a lot!) need to make sure he takes the tabs... and apparently it's best not to take them in the evening because they can give you a bit of an energy rush... :happydance::sleep:


----------



## WelshRose

Glad you like the banner SBB:hugs:

I bought tesco's own this month and cb digi ones and actually ended up preferring to agonise over lines :dohh:...the cb digi kept coming up with error msgs...and I'm 100% certain I was doing it right...:shrug:
I thought I'd probably be O yesterday going by my chart but the rise this morning was nothing significant and now I have watery cm and right side ovary pain.....what was that about maca giving an energy rush....I'll be forcefeeding it to my DH later:winkwink::rofl:

:hug:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks Welshrose and SBB.

It was 6 days since BD that the sample was taken. A lot of people on here are saying that's too long although the doc said between 3-7 is fine. I'm praying that's the reason maybe but who knows, we have a long road ahead I expect :nope:


----------



## BellaBlu

Welsh, I read it on Amazon in the customer reviews of the powder form I believe, it may have been one of the capsules though.. I cant' remember. :flower:


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks for that honey:friends:
I have a little extra padding so I'm not going to complain:winkwink:...but for all you lovely ladies that don't want to lose any weight...it may be something to look into. 
It certainly doesn't say anything on the pot of capsules that I've got...althou it does say that "in recent years Maca has become a popular supplement for atheletes as it increases endurance and may help to build and tone muscle mass"....I should imagine that you have to have a lifestyle and diet to support this thou...:shrug:
Maybe this will spur me on to replace my scale batteries and snack on a ryevita:haha:

Love the new Avatar BTW..:thumbup:

:hugs::flow::hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks honey! :) :hugs:
lol, yeah it might work for that as well. It seems to be something that is overall good! I think I'm going to order some today, I figure if I do start losing weight I can just discontinue using them. No harm done right? 

I wouldn't complain if I got a little muscle mass :thumbup: !


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks for the friend request sweetie...I just accepted:flower:

That's great news that you're joining us!:yipee:
Of course you could stop taking it hun...I haven't read any negative effects from it.

Who would of thought a turnip looking vegetable would have all these amazing benefits...:shock:

I agree if it could make me lose some tummy padding and replace it with washboard abs....I'd be addicted forever...that maybe asking too much thou:rofl:


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol, wouldn't we all love washboard abs! :haha: 

No problem, thanks for accepting!*


----------



## SBB

OMG I'm so excited about getting washboard abs just from taking a pill :happydance: It would be hilarious if that did actually happen! If it does don't tell everyone it can be our secret! :happydance:

MummyIwanabe I really hope you get some better news next time and the girls are right that maybe it was too long since BDing... Make sure you BD the day before the next test! 

That's weird about the Cb Digi tests WelshRose, I have never had an error with them. You must have got a faulty batch... :dohh: get your money back!


----------



## WelshRose

Hi SBB:wave:

It is totally going to be our secret:rofl:

I did think it was odd as it wasn't just with one stick that it happened...nevermind the tesco ones came thru....just impatiently waiting for the temp rise:hissy::haha:

Callum is shattered bless him from his first day back at school....early bath and bed me thinks:winkwink:

How's your day been Hun?

:hug:


----------



## SBB

Yep I'm waiting for temp rise too - but I'm not convinced the lines I'm getting on the OPKs are actually positive so I don't know if I'm about to ov or not!! :shrug:
I BD'd last night but put bloody soft cup in wrong so didn't help! Need to do better tonight just incase I am ov now... :haha:
I've had a nice day working at home with my furr babies asleep on my lap - it's a tough life! I'm excited about getting my Maca tabs I want to start taking them now!! How was your day? 
Check out this vid from another post today it's really interesting! 

I'm going for my acupuncture consultation tomorrow so excited about that! Hopefully they can fix me and make me pregnant asap! :happydance:


----------



## Hilarychad

Hi ladies!
I thought I would introduce myself since I have been lurking for a few days. My OH and I have been off BC since August, but no luck. He has issues with "finishing" and his sex drive, so it has been super frustrating. I put us both on Maca and am noticing changes in him already (less than a week). Keep your fingers crossed. We are both 35 so we already have the odds stacked against us! I love how supportive you all are of one another. Seems like I found the right place.
Hilary


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Peeps...:hugs:

Hilary...Welcome Sweetie!...Our little Maca family is growing:yipee:
That's fab news that it's having an effect on your hubby babe:thumbup: Have you noticed any changes in yourself? Do you use the capsules or the powder form? Hope it gets you that super sticky :bfp: soon. Whereabouts are you in your cycle?

SBB...Good luck at your acu consultation tomorrow hun...let us know how it goes.
What furbabies have you got?

Well my day has been pretty quiet and after half-term madness that's exactly how I needed it to be:thumbup: Well the maca energy boost obviously hasn't worked on poor DH this evening...he's :sleep: on the sofa with our furbaby on his lap....Let him recharge his batteries I say whilst I talk to you lovely ladies before dragging him to bed!:rofl:

xxx:flow:xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi Hilary yay come join our Maca Party!! My OH also has issues finishing, and infact starting, but only when he knows I'm ovulating.. So now I don't tell him! That's great that you're noticing changes already - I can't wait to get mine I hope they'll arrive tomorrow! :happydance:

WelshRose I have two beautiful burmese cats, 18 months old - we love them soooo much! What is your furbaby? There was a furbaby thread I might dig it out cos all the furbabies were so cute!! :happydance:


x x


----------



## kelster823

well can i jump in?

I started taken Maca back on Jan 19th in pill form first as well as the DH.. but I changed over to the powder form, organic one.. I had heard the powder form is better but shrugs I dunno.. LOL 

I have to admit the taste is not all that bad.. LOL... I mix 1 teaspoon into a water bottle and either mix it with OJ or Tang twice a day....

it really hasn't done anything for me yet, I did boost the sex drive that is for sure, I have had a few twinges and some cramping but no BFP or AF yet..and DEF no flat abs (Sorry ladies) lol

I also am taking Femaprin too just a regular my ever IRREGULAR CYCLE... 

so I will keep updates coming as well


----------



## SBB

Hi Kelster!

No sorry we only want to hear stories of washboard abs here lol!! :rofl:

What's femaprin I haven't heard of that? I have irregular cycles too, and they are really long - I hate it! 

Where are you in your cycle Kelster?

On a separate note: I Just found how to do all the other smileys!! I've been wondering for ages!! 
:af::bfn::sex::spermy::flow::witch::bfp::test::dust::bodyb::huh::sad2::mamafy::laugh2::hi::dance::muaha::awww::rofl::bike::boat::plane::munch::shy::hissy::devil::headspin:

Ha ha I think I may have gone overboard?! It was really obvious too lol!


----------



## kelster823

THANKS FOR THE WELCOME!!!!! been lurking for about 2 months but finally posted

REALLY LONG,, HA.. right now day 90,, yep day 90. this unfortunately is nothing "new" for me.... extremely frustrating but I am waiting for only 1 more week and it's off the GYN for meds to to start her... 

Femaprin is another herb to help regulate the cycles.... I have been reading a lot on the internet for a natural ways to induce AF instead of BC because I don't want to take it.. 


but yeah DEF NO FLAT ABS while on Maca.. LOL LOL sorry


----------



## SBB

Yeh I lurked for a while before I posted - it's nice to speak to people who know what you're going through and don't mind a lot of TMI lol!

Wow your cycles are long. I thought mine were bad, 65, 59 & 44 days... but 90 is so long, you must be so frustrated. 
Do you have any idea of the cause? :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

I truly think PCOS but no complete DX yet, I have A LOT of the symptons... my thyroid is fine though...OB wanted to put me on BC and I said NO WAY and he said ok we'll just go with the way it has been going... 

this cycle is LONG which is not my "normal" cycle it's usually between 40 and 60 days... I dunno if it because of the MC I had back in Oct... I m/c on Oct 13th got AF Nov 22 and nothing since.... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR but I am also getting up in age (40 this year)

we just never thought I could get preggos so we just lived our lives and have been happy...we never truly TRIED but now I really want to be a mommy


----------



## SBB

I think I have PCOS too which causes my long cycles... but also no proper diagnosis yet. :shrug:

sorry to hear about your MC :hugs: I guess you at least know you _can_ get pregnant... Hope it will happen again for you soon x x x


----------



## skyrocket

I think I'm going to join you ladies on the Maca!
I think I'm out again this month already :(
I live miles away from OH at the moment while my house sells and normally just see him at the weekends (which as you can imagine makes TTc a bit difficult) but this past week was half-term school hols here in the UK so we were together all weekend which was amazing. We BD every day! So I thought if any month it was going to happen it would be this one. I am anywhere between 3DPO and 8DPO (not totally sure when I ov-ed) but am already feeling snappy and all the usual AF symptoms :(
I have a short luteal phase and have been taking Vit B6 which last month made my luteal phase a record 15 days!! But I can feel the witch on her way so I feel down about it. I am 37 too which isnt helping I'm sure.
So now I will try Maca I think.
Which is the best one to get in the UK, ladies? And what strength per day are you all taking?
xxxxxx


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> I think I have PCOS too which causes my long cycles... but also no proper diagnosis yet. :shrug:
> 
> sorry to hear about your MC :hugs: I guess you at least know you _can_ get pregnant... Hope it will happen again for you soon x x x

I sure hope I sure hope so..:hugs:.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


BTW I be-friended you... I want to send you something :winkwink:


----------



## kelster823

skyrocket said:


> I think I'm going to join you ladies on the Maca!
> I think I'm out again this month already :(
> I live miles away from OH at the moment while my house sells and normally just see him at the weekends (which as you can imagine makes TTc a bit difficult) but this past week was half-term school hols here in the UK so we were together all weekend which was amazing. We BD every day! So I thought if any month it was going to happen it would be this one. I am anywhere between 3DPO and 8DPO (not totally sure when I ov-ed) but am already feeling snappy and all the usual AF symptoms :(
> I have a short luteal phase and have been taking Vit B6 which last month made my luteal phase a record 15 days!! But I can feel the witch on her way so I feel down about it. I am 37 too which isnt helping I'm sure.
> So now I will try Maca I think.
> Which is the best one to get in the UK, ladies? And what strength per day are you all taking?
> xxxxxx

I purchase the Navitas Naturals' Powder form it really isn't THAT BAD I swear, just make sure you really mix it well with something a lot of peeps use it in smoothies

it does have a gritty potato kinda of texture taste though :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

skyrocket said:


> I think I'm going to join you ladies on the Maca!
> I think I'm out again this month already :(
> I live miles away from OH at the moment while my house sells and normally just see him at the weekends (which as you can imagine makes TTc a bit difficult) but this past week was half-term school hols here in the UK so we were together all weekend which was amazing. We BD every day! So I thought if any month it was going to happen it would be this one. I am anywhere between 3DPO and 8DPO (not totally sure when I ov-ed) but am already feeling snappy and all the usual AF symptoms :(
> I have a short luteal phase and have been taking Vit B6 which last month made my luteal phase a record 15 days!! But I can feel the witch on her way so I feel down about it. I am 37 too which isnt helping I'm sure.
> So now I will try Maca I think.
> Which is the best one to get in the UK, ladies? And what strength per day are you all taking?
> xxxxxx

hi sky rocket! Welcome to the maca party! If you look back in the thread welshrose posted the website, can't remember but it's maybe creative something... I've ordered mine from there and just waiting... 
Must be tough ttc when you're so far apart... Good news about getting your LP up though! I had opposite problem, 2 of my cycles I had 36day luteal phase! Last cycle was 14 so I'm hoping it's not going to be a problem again... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> I think I have PCOS too which causes my long cycles... but also no proper diagnosis yet. :shrug:
> 
> sorry to hear about your MC :hugs: I guess you at least know you _can_ get pregnant... Hope it will happen again for you soon x x x
> 
> I sure hope I sure hope so..:hugs:.. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> BTW I be-friended you... I want to send you something :winkwink:Click to expand...

Lol what is it?! I didn't have a friend request so just sent you one (I think! I'm a bit new to the friend request thing!)
have to go to sleep now, have acu appt in morning! Catch up tomorrow x


----------



## Hilarychad

I am on day 8 of a 25 day cycle, I should O any day now. I am not temping, but using the OPK sticks instead. DH and I are both taking the pills. We are both taking 1000mgs. There is no way I could get him to swallow gross powders, not a chance. It is challenging to get him to take the pills. But they are doing something! We were walking out of an appt this morning and he says to me "What are you feeding me?" out of the blue. His "soldier" was standing at attention, this never happens randomly. Pretty exciting. I haven't noticed a surge in energy for either of us. But I have a stomach bug so who can tell? Thanks for the warm welcome all. I am excited to find other people on the same journey. Hopefully I can get DH to BD with me and finish at the right time!

Hilary


----------



## WelshRose

Morning...Lil Maca Family:winkwink:

Aww Big welcomes Kelster and SkyRocket:hi: It's fab to check the thread out and find new faces have joined us:hugs: Wishing you both heaps of :dust: for a bfp soon!

SBB...You crack me up chick!:rofl:....and can I just add....:flasher::haha:....can't ever imagine using it in a post but it always makes :laugh2:
How did the acu consultation go?

MummyIwanabe....Hope you're ok sweetie...did you manage to get an appointment with your new doc?

Bella....How are you today sweets?...will check on your thread in a mo:hugs:

Hilary...Hope that stomach bug has gone and you're feeling better hun:hugs: Sorry remind me hun...how long have you been taking Maca? 

Holly...Where are you Lovely?

I've just realised SkyRocket....we could be the same dpo....I got my crosshairs this morning...:happydance::headspin::happydance:....the last time I had those was on the 12th Oct:shock:

When is everyone testing? I'm going to try and hang out until March 5th.
I was originally supposed to be going for my ultrasound scan on that day but I've just rearranged it as the :witch: could be due a couple of days beforehand...and if we do get lucky...there's no point going when they wouldn't be able to see the lil bud is there??:winkwink: I'm going now on the 26th March....and fingers crossed will be 6+6:winkwink:....I think that's the definition of PMA for you :rofl:

Right then girls I've rambled enough...hope you're all ok....catch you later:hugs: xxx


----------



## kelster823

Good morning WelshRose... :wave: thanks for the welcome :thumbup:

I think I am gonna like it around these parts.... :winkwink:


----------



## BellaBlu

Oops, I replied in my thread luv! :flower:

Thanks for being concerned :hugs: Hope you're having an good day!


----------



## SBB

WelshRose said:


> SBB...You crack me up chick!:rofl:....and can I just add....:flasher::haha:....can't ever imagine using it in a post but it always makes :laugh2:

Ha ha that made me lol!! I'm gonna try and get it in a post somewhere!!

I don't know yet when I'm gonna :test: (you will notice a theme to my posts now I know all the smilie options!) I need to find out when I'm bloody ovulating!! It should be in the next 7 days I hope... I am going to do a post tomorrow with my OPK pics cos if they're not digital I just can't work them out!! :help:

Hilary that's great that it's having that result! Ooh I hope that's what happens to my OH, I'd love a bit of spontaneous :sex:

Kelster thank you for your message, I have been mad busy all day and I have to go now, so I will reply tomorrow :flower:

PS we got our Maca today and I've taken 2, OH starting tomorrow! Yipee!!:yipee:

Just enough time for a little picture story about my evening i think: 
It's my dads :cake: today so off to see him soon for some :munch:, my OH is just :dishes: then making me a :coffee: then I'll have a quick :shower: & go. 
It's :cold: outside in the :rain:! When we get home we will hopefully :sex: and i'll trap his :spermy: in a softcup so they can work away on getting me my :bfp: when I :test: and keep that mean :witch: away! 
Gotta go girls, :hi: x x x x


----------



## Hilarychad

SBB I know exactly what you mean, spontaneous :sex: would be fabulous, wouldn't it? I love my honey but man, it gets a bit old when I am the one always initiating. I told him it would increase his sex drive and his ability to O, nothing like the power of suggestion!

We have only been using maca for 5 days now, but it is definitely making things happen. Now I just need to ovulate, should be this week. I also took Soy Isoflavones days 1-5. 

Hopefully there will be lots of BFPs this month!

Hilary


----------



## Hilarychad

Jeesh, ask and you shall receive! DH not only initiated this afternoon, but finished too!!! He said he has more feeling and sensitivity. I am amazed!  Happy day. He is taking Maca Man from GNC (in case you were wondering).


----------



## SBB

Hilary I have told my OH he might be getting random 'excitement' I hope the power of suggestion or the Maca work!! Sounds like they are having an amazing effect on your OH after just a few days too! If the ones I've bought don't work I'll get the ones your OH is taking!! 

Is this the first month you've taken Soya Isoflavones? I was also going to try those, but doc may give me clomid next month so I haven't bought any yet. Missed this months opportunity to take them anyway... 
Let us know if they work! 

WelshRose I forgot to reply about the Acu - it was good, just a consultation so no actual needles. I'm actually quite scared of needles! But she showed me one and they don't look too bad! I'll just shut my eyes! 

How is everyone? My OH took his first Maca this morning! 
x x x x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Welshrose, thanks for asking. Well this week has been seriously draining, I am SOOO tired from all the thoughts and stress but we've finally decided to go private and try ICSI. We have the money saved so just hope it works for us. Fingers crossed!

I have some bloods to be taken next week and a consultation mid march so we will go from there! :) x


----------



## kelster823

morning ladies :wave:

I'm telling ya the Maca will get our partners going, at least they can think it.. LOL My hubby calls it MACRO and he is always saying that MACRO is really working...wooo hooo LOL

He has been on it with me since Jan 19th too.. it is also suppose to better their spermies as well... and well my DH is going on 41 soooo they could use all the help they can get...

so anyhoo everyone have a GREAT day, we are expecting another HUGE snow storm here for the next two days... geesh we just got rid of the 18 inches we got 2 weeks ago.. enough already I WANT SPRING.. :lol:


----------



## Hollybush75

Hi all 

I'm just whizzing in with not much of an update. Work has been manic so it's quite hard to pop online during the week cos I'm not getting much of an evening time to myself!!

I'm still with AF which makes today CD8 -never normally last this long but I'm flowing very well whereas the last few months have been quite sluggish. It's not bothering me too much thankfully.

Not sure if the Maca is still doing anything for me right now. Quite hard to tell when AF is still around.

I'm back on the BBT charting this month but as I temp vaginally I can't start just yet :o

I'll make more time to read this over the weekend.

Good luck all you guys waiting to OV


----------



## kelster823

Good morning ladies....

soooo how is the Maca working for everyone? any pick up in the spice department yet? LOL 

Not much to tell here, I started taken Femaprin on Tuesday to regulate my cycles so I gotta wait and see but also taken my maca daily..... 

BIG SNOW storm got us over nite... It's been snowing for over 24 hours but wasn't sticking until late last night, now it is here in full force... lol they are calling it a "Snowicane" snow/hurricane storm

so everyone have a wonderful weekend. Me,the dear hubby, mom, brother, sister in law and friends are heading to a comedy club for a show tonight


----------



## SBB

Hey everyone, nothing to report on the maca front here! It's only been 2 days though! 

Kell that storm sounds like a nightmare! Bet it looks beautiful though...

Have a great time at the comedy club, I'm off out to meet some friends now.. 

Have a good one everyone x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Folks:hi:

Kel..Hope you had fun at the comedy club hun and the snow isn't too bad?:hugs:

SBB...how are the opks going hun? Have you got another acu session booked?

MummyIwanabe...Hey sweetheart, that's fab news that you've decided to go down the ICSI route:hugs: Are you still going to be taking the maca? Let us know how all the appointments go Hun:hugs:

Holly...Hope that evil :witch: slings her hook soon :hugs: Have you been bbt charting for very long hun? We'll have to stalk one another:haha:

Hilary...:yipee: for hubby initiated:sex: :yipee: Hope you manage to catch the eggy:hugs:

Bella...How you doing sweets?....Are things any clearer?

Hope I haven't forgotton anyone....it's not intentional if I have:hugs:

Well this week has been pretty eventful in the world of bbt charting...I got my crosshairs on tues only for them to take them away on thursday:dohh: I had light bleeding yesterday morning with a couple of clots but by lunchtime it was spotting and then by bedtime nothing....I merged the new cycle that FF had started with the original and now this morning I've got the highest temp on the chart and my crosshairs back:dohh: 7dpo:yipee:

Hope everyone has a good day and I'll catch you later:hugs: xxx


----------



## Hilarychad

Hi all. Hurrah for maca. That is all I can say right now. Hubby initiated again! that's now 3 rounds of :sex: in one week! I am so happy. Hope it works for all of you as well as it is working for me. :happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Hilary...That's FAB news Babe!:hugs:
Do you do opks or chart bbt?

:hug:


----------



## skyrocket

Hilary thats fantastic news! :) xxxx


----------



## Hollybush75

Hey WelshRose good news that you're 7DPO - not long to wait - FX - :hugs:

I have a report to make about the Maca :thumbup:

I am really starting to feel more fruity :yipee: but we still can't do anything as my AF is still hanging around :devil: but I am definitely feeling a change :winkwink::winkwink: - I feel more loving towards my DH too. I've gone to him for lots of cuddles today which is just lovely :cloud9: - I hope AF will go away in time for Monday - it's our 3rd wedding anniversary :cloud9:

I had a letter from the hospital today about needing to make an appointment with the Fertility Nurses to run preliminary tests before I get to see the Consultant :happydance::happydance:

Anyone else got any updates on Maca?


----------



## SBB

That's great HollyBush! My Maca doesn't seem to have had an effect yet... It has only been a few days but I hope we get the same results!!

Welsrose I wish I was 7 DPO! I am _still _waiting to ovulate :sleep: I had some +ve OPKs a few days ago, but no temp rise. The line ones just don't work for me, so now using digitals... hopefully will get my smiley face in the next couple of days... 
Do you think your bleeding might be IB?! I might stalk your chart in a minute!:yipee:

Got acu booked for Tuesday so they'll start sticking needles in me then! :happydance:


----------



## BellaBlu

Welsh- Hey honey! Actually I went a full day yesterday with NO pains.. which is fantastic compared to what I've been dealing with. So I've got my hopes on it stopping all together. We'll hope! Still waiting on blood results from the doctor. Oh, and I can't remember if I told you I got my 1st + OPK on wednesday! :yipee: so FX'd!

How are you? Hope you're doing well :hugs:


----------



## Peach428

Hello Everyone! I just joined this site today and I am still new to all of this! My husband and I have been TTC for 4 years now...since I went off of BC. I have a cyst on my left ovary and currently without insurance so it is definitely a lot harder than I expected. I have heard of this Maca Root and was thinking of trying it out...Any suggestions or success stories from anyone? Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## Hollybush75

:hi: Peach :hugs:

I think the majority of us on here are all pretty new to Maca Root and we're all waiting to see what effects the stuff has on us :). I've already started to have some good effects and don't believe it's coincidence. I've been taking it for 11 days so far :thumbup:

I have more updates to add today :)

I have so much energy :thumbup: and the side effect of this means that my house is gleaming :thumbup:

:-k I seem to be having some mild ovulation pains today. :thumbup:


----------



## Peach428

Thanks for the info..I'm going to look for it on Tuesday when I get out of work. Does GNC carry the powder? I want to be a mommy SO badly...I really hope this stuff works! I will definitely keep posting my results! :thumbup:


----------



## BellaBlu

How many Miligrams is everyone taking?

I just got 525 :shrug: I don't know what the ideal amount is for fertility. :shrug:


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Girls...:hugs:

Welcome Peach...hope you get to feel right at home here hun and the maca helps you get that long awaited :bfp::hugs:

Bella...Hey lovely...That was fab reading that you haven't had any pains:thumbup:
I just stalked your chart to...There's some fab temps going on there:happydance:...I've everything crossed for you now:hugs: I take 2000mg a day hun (4 x 500mg capsules) DH is only taking 1000mg a day. On the pot that I've got it recommends between 
1000-3000mg a day.

Holly...Hope that :witch: has packed her bags and left you to enjoy your anniversary:cake:....Small world not only do we live fairly close but Shaun and I are also celebrating our 3rd wedding anniversary on wednesday:dohh::loopy::rofl:
I know what you mean about the energy boost....I've even been outside and cleaned the windows this morning:haha:

SBB...How are you doing Chick? Feel free to stalk my :loopy: chart anytime:thumbup:
Hope you're getting some O signs hun:hugs:

Kel...Any news to report? Did you get much snow after?

Hilary...Hope you still living in a house full of Lurvin:winkwink:

MummyIwanabe...How are the tests etc going sweets...thinking of you:hugs:

Well girls there is not a lot to report really from this end. The spotting is still continuing and who knows what's going on with the temps...:wacko:
I've got really low backache, and some sharp stabby pains going on in my tum but other than that...I think I'm out? Any thoughts would be :thumbup: 
Hope you all have a good day....

:hugs::flow::kiss::flow::hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Welsh-
:happydance: That defo just made me smile! I just started charting so I have no idea what looks good. I've heard several times today that it's looking good..although I assumed my temp going up up up was better than down!, makes me excited! Trying not to get my hopes up too high though :thumbup:

Holy Cow about the Miligrams :) lol. Looks like I'll have to put it on monthly order on Amazon. We'll be through the bottle I ordered in no time! Oh well. I can't wait to start taking it. I keep reading more about it.. seems to be wonderful! DH is weird about taking any type of vitamins, so I'm going to pop the capsule open and put it in his food if he wont take it! :lol: Just kidding! (i think!)


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:...devious...but I like it:winkwink::rofl:

I'd definately feel good about your chart hun...it's going to be difficult for FF to put crosshairs in thou as you don't have many pre-O temps...I'd guess you O on cd18 thou:happydance::hugs:

Do I tempt fate and say that I think my spotting might be stopping....it'll probably bite me on the ass later but hey:dohh::lol:
Just hoping and praying that the temps rise tomorrow.

:hug:


----------



## BellaBlu

FX'd for your temp rise honey! *knock on wood about the spotting*

:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hi girls! 
No update here really, Maca isn't having much effect, OH hasn't been jumping on me - still hopeful though as it's still early! 

No signs of ov, temps still low, still neg OPKs and it's now CD31 :sad2:

I'm bored! I just want to ovulate so I can stress out in the 2WW!! 

Welsh I don't know what to say about your chart - I don't think you're out. Sorry I realise that's no help _at all_!!

FX for you :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

hi ladies!!!!

still really nothing to report here either... DH wasn't home all weekend... :( thankfully wrestling will be over soon, (he coaches) so I will have him home more often :)

Welchrose- storm was over come Friday afternoon, the shoveling was horrible because it was heavy wet snow, we got about 12 inches... but yippie, melting fast due to the sun being higher in the sky

I can't believe it's MARCH already, just that much closer to summer vacation

SBB- sorry no signs of O yet :( keep the spirits up, it will happen soon.

everyone have a great day, I have a cornbeef simmering away on the stove for dinner tonight. Will be much easier since we are heading to the gym for 5pm... I won't have to cook when I get home wooooo hoooooooooo :lol:


----------



## Peach428

HI Welsh! 
Well I bought some of the Maca Root in a capsule today cuz I didn't want to pay $30 for the powder right of the bat..So do I start taking it the first day I get my period? I heard you should only take it for the first 14 days...?


----------



## kelster823

goooooooooooooooood morning ladies

welp I am actually coming in here HAPPY to say the :witch: got me this morning and I am OVER JOYED..:happydance:.. I know, crazy but this cycle was waaaaaaaaaaaaay to long, but I have to admit the NPC actually worked for me. I started taken it Feb 5th for 14 days and then stop for 14 days, I know this is a forced AF but a bleed is a bleed and I am so happy and it came on 29 days.

SO I start tomorrow on temping again, OV kit will be play soon.. 

I am thinking about getting soy, what ya think? anyone with soy experiences before?

welp off to start work

HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Yay for you kelster! :happydance: Have a great day :)


----------



## kelster823

BellaBlu said:


> Yay for you kelster! :happydance: Have a great day :)


THANKS BellaBlu :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hi girls! 

Kell pleased that you are pleased about the :witch: !!

I _*still*_ haven't ovulated... I'm so bored now I just want to get on with it! :growlmad:

Peach I'm not sure about only taking them for 14 days, I haven't heard that... I was planning to just keep taking them... :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## Hollybush75

I've just looked at your chart WelshRose and hoping beyond hope for you that the spotting goes away and you're rewarded with a BFP :hugs:

I've been having OV pains for 3 days now which yesterday & today have got much stronger so I'm keeping my FX that this means I'm going to OV soon. CD14 today so I'm really hopeful though I don't have any fertile CM _yet_ :wacko:

I think the effects of the Maca Root are being overshadowed by my work stress :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

I'm really hoping though that we have to cancel our first appointment at the Fertility Clinic..........we're going 13th April, just under 6 weeks. I would love to be able to phone them in say 3 weeks and tell them it's not needed as I'm pregnant :dance:

*Peach* I've not read anything about taking Maca Root for 14 days. What I've read is that it's a food supplement rather than a herb (like Agnus Castus/Vitex which is advised not to take after OV) and that it's suggested to stop Maca Root once a pregnancy is discovered. Hope that helps :)


----------



## Peach428

Thanks ladies! I got my Maca capsules from The Vitamin Shoppe. Now my cycle is so irregular..I got it on October 1, 2009 and just got it again on February 10, 2010. Now I would hope I'd be pregnant but if I am not I hope I get it again when I'm suppose to so I can start this vitamin...The guy at the store said that it would make sense to start it on the day of my cycle...but I don't wanna wait! *sigh* What's a girl to do!


----------



## SBB

I didn't wait I started half way through cycle! As far as I know maca has no effect on the cycle so should be ok x x


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:

Still waiting to get mine in the mail.. I've got 3 packages that are taking forever to get here. :shrug:
I've had heartburn today which I've only had twice in my life :thumbup: & my BB's are sooo sore. But could just be pre-AF symptoms. Im only 6/7 dpo though so idk! FX'd. :) Out of curiousity, can you take Maca while pregnant? I dunno if this has been talked about, but I'm just curious.

Hope you're all having an awesome night :friends:


----------



## SBB

Hi bella, I think it is safe to take through pregnancy as well, but maybe check when you get your BFP!

FX your symptoms are going to mean a BFP!! 

Xx


----------



## BellaBlu

Yeah I'll double check :) Thanks hun! I hope so.. that would be an awesome birthday present for LO's daddy and grandpa ;) their b-days are the 18 & 19th of this month so I'm praying. :flow:


----------



## kelster823

Hey here's some info I found online about Maca

you can take it whenever and I am PRETTY sure it's safe to take if you are preggos also, cause BellaBlu your symptons sound promising :)

What is this magical root and how does it work

It is a nourishing food for the endocrine system and is an aid to the granular system as well, including thyroid, adrenal and pituitary glands, all involved in hormonal balance. Maca can impact key hormones in both the men and women to their advantage, but it doesn't contain hormones itself.

Maca helps nourish and stimulate the pituitary gland. It acts as a tonic for the hormonal system. When the pituitary gland is functioning optimally, the entire endocrine system, too, regains its balance, because pituitary gland is in control of the hormonal output of the other three glands involved. 

For women, maca controls estrogen in the body. If a woman's estrogen levels are too high or too low, this can affect a woman's ability to become pregnant or to carry a fetus to term. If there's too much estrogen, progesterone levels may also reactively become too low. Therefore, if a woman takes maca, she may help increase her progesterone levels, which are essential to carrying a pregnancy to healthy term.

Maca may help:

Reestablish hormonal balance in women. Increase sex drive in both women and men. Protect eggs' health. Increase sperm count in ejaculate, increased seminal volume overall, and improve sperm's motility

Using maca

Maca comes in tincture, pills, capsules or powder. The powder is great to include in smoothies, while the capsules are convenient to make sure you get maca in your diet every day.

If you wish to purchase maca, make sure it's organically grown. Today, some of the areas in the Andes are contaminated by water from the mines, so if the maca you buy is nonorganic, you may be putting yourself in danger of lead or mercury contamination. Your maca root should also not be diluted with additives or fillers.

The maca sold here is 100% pure.

The recommended dosage: it is recommended that you take maca in a dosage of 2000 to 3000 mg a day. You also need to make sure you take it every day, for optimal results.

Remember that there will be no side effects when you take maca, because it's a food. If you take it in capsule format, three to six capsules a day will provide you an optimal dose. If you use the powder form, start with half a teaspoon of powder and work up to one tablespoon.

*and this link is the actual Maca Powder I use*

https://squawkery.blogspot.com/2009/08/maca-has-been-know-to-increase-womens.html


----------



## SBB

Thanks Kell! 

It's so confusing all these pills! I'm not sure if something has set my ovulation back, but I've taken so many things this month it could be any of them! 
I hope not, it's probably just my crappy cycle taking forever... if I ever ovulate and don't get BFP I'm getting clomid next month!

X x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Thanks Kell!
> 
> It's so confusing all these pills! I'm not sure if something has set my ovulation back, but I've taken so many things this month it could be any of them!
> I hope not, it's probably just my crappy cycle taking forever... if I ever ovulate and don't get BFP I'm getting clomid next month!
> 
> X x


what else are you taken if you don't mind me asking? Just keep your chin up, the O will happen 

I think I had to much stuff going on as well, so I cut back on the Multivitamins and right now only taken my pre-natals and Femaprin (ran out of the Maca Pills yesterday) I think I was getting to much B6 and the multi, femaprin both have the B6 in it.... 

it is ALL so confusing :growlmad: I wish I could get inside my body and shake things up.. :lol:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Where's the best place to get maca tablets from online? I've nearly run out. Pref the cheapest! But also a genuine site, who's got theres from where?

Thanks x


----------



## SBB

MummyIwanabe said:


> Where's the best place to get maca tablets from online? I've nearly run out. Pref the cheapest! But also a genuine site, who's got theres from where?
> 
> Thanks x

I got mine from creative-nature.co.uk (think that's it), but that's uk, not sure where you are? x x


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> what else are you taken if you don't mind me asking? Just keep your chin up, the O will happen

Hi Kell - well, I got my smiley this morning! :yipee:
If I don't get my BFP this month I am getting clomid I think! 

I am also taking EPO, but I stopped because I thought I had ovulated earlier. Maca obviously. Pregnacare pre-conception tabs. Calcium tabs and occasionally Iron liquid (I'm anaemic sometimes). 

It's actually not that many, but reading through all the threads and researching stuff makes my brain hurt! Then I can't remember what does what and what to take when!! :headspin:

Yeh it would be great to be able to just see inside and sort it all out!! 

x x x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm in the UK :)


----------



## MummyIwanabe

looking for capsules rather than powder x


----------



## SBB

Here's the link for the capsules, if you put in Feb10 at the checkout you'll get a discount. 

https://www.creative-nature.co.uk/maca/maca-root-organic-peruvian-approx.-200-capsules.html

x x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thank you SBB just ordered some :) code didn't work but its a good price anyway! Better than I paid :) xxx


----------



## Hollybush75

I am trying to keep calm cos my temps are on the way up (yesterday's and today's) so combined with that really bad OV pain yesterday and NONE today along with no sign of any fertile CM I am hoping beyond hope that I ovulated yesterday :happydance:........CD14. As I got some watery stuff on CD12 but didn't finish AF until CD11 :wacko: maybe any fertile CM was caught up in AF?????

I dunno. :dohh:

I just hope that tomorrow & Saturday's temps keep going up.

This would be out of this world if I have ovulated _normally_ cos the last 10 months have all been in the late teens to the mid twenties.

I'm keeping everything crossed :thumbup:

And if it is good news then it's well done Maca Root :yipee:

I'll keep you posted :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> what else are you taken if you don't mind me asking? Just keep your chin up, the O will happen
> 
> Hi Kell - well, I got my smiley this morning! :yipee:
> If I don't get my BFP this month I am getting clomid I think!
> 
> I am also taking EPO, but I stopped because I thought I had ovulated earlier. Maca obviously. Pregnacare pre-conception tabs. Calcium tabs and occasionally Iron liquid (I'm anaemic sometimes).
> 
> It's actually not that many, but reading through all the threads and researching stuff makes my brain hurt! Then I can't remember what does what and what to take when!! :headspin:
> 
> Yeh it would be great to be able to just see inside and sort it all out!!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

SWEEEETTTT!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: see told ya, just give it some time :)

sorry for getting back so late, today was in the office day, and well because the wicked witch showed yesterday I am H E L L on W H E E L S, lol not a happy camper and someone PEED ME OFF SO BAD, caller her right out and thru her under the bus... teached her not to mess with me.. LOL

No SBB GET TO :sex: wooo hoooooooooo have fun!!!!


----------



## kelster823

Hollybush75 said:


> I am trying to keep calm cos my temps are on the way up (yesterday's and today's) so combined with that really bad OV pain yesterday and NONE today along with no sign of any fertile CM I am hoping beyond hope that I ovulated yesterday :happydance:........CD14. As I got some watery stuff on CD12 but didn't finish AF until CD11 :wacko: maybe any fertile CM was caught up in AF?????
> 
> I dunno. :dohh:
> 
> I just hope that tomorrow & Saturday's temps keep going up.
> 
> This would be out of this world if I have ovulated _normally_ cos the last 10 months have all been in the late teens to the mid twenties.
> 
> I'm keeping everything crossed :thumbup:
> 
> And if it is good news then it's well done Maca Root :yipee:
> 
> I'll keep you posted :thumbup:

YIPPIE!!!! keep us updated!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: kell you sound like me when I've got AF... And before it, and after... And before ovulation!! Lol OHs get a raw deal with our mood swings!! 

:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> :rofl: kell you sound like me when I've got AF... And before it, and after... And before ovulation!! Lol OHs get a raw deal with our mood swings!!
> 
> :hugs:

dam so that's like all the time then... :muaha: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SBB

Lol yep! 

But I figure we must be great the rest of the time so they can put up with a few mood swings! 

BTW I have noticed I am really thirsty at the moment, drinking loads of water... Anyone else noticed this since they started taking Maca? 

X x x


----------



## Peach428

I couldn't wait any longer...I started it today...I'm taking just one capsule (525msg)a day to start off with..I hope it works!!


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls...:hi:

Sorry I've been awol the past couple of days...after being out of the house for 12hrs there's just enough energy left for half hour with Callum, dinner, shower and then :sleep:...Still not back in work again now til wednesday:yipee:

I can only add really what's already been written in that Maca is definately safe to take throughout the cycle and I have also read it's safe throughout pregnancy as well. 
Glad everyone is managing to get hold of the miracle stuff:winkwink:

Bella...Have you tested yet? I was just updating the :witch: for me on the softcup testers thread and noticed that you're down for the 8th.....Wishing you Sooooo much luck, :hugs: and :dust:

How is everyone else doing?

Kel...I'm glad the snow didn't last long with you....it's so pretty when you don't have to go out in it:dohh: Sending heaps of :dust: for this coming cycle:hugs:

SBB...I haven't peaked at your chart hun...how's the O front going?

Holly...Ooooh I hope it is O for you honey and that you've been busy:winkwink:

MummyIwanabe....How's things with you?

Peach...I started taking mine mid-cycle as well hun...it didn't do me no harm. Goodluck hun...:hugs::dust:

Hilary...where are you lovely? 

I really hope I haven't forgotten anyone...If I have it really isn't intentional....I hope you're ok:hugs:

Well yes the :witch:...arrived with me yesterday....I'm even beginning, despite solid red crosshairs, to wonder whether I actually O after all. It was one weird chart in terms of temps and in all the time I've been charting I've never had one like it....:shrug:
I rearranged my ultrasound scan for the 26th and if that shows nothing untoward then I'm going to go back to my GP and perhaps ask him to send me to a different gyne. 
My original one said that she felt all the bleeding was because I wasn't ovulating and she was hoping that it was going to self correct.....things went wonky back in September '09 and are more wonky now than ever....I don't think it's right for her to expect me to just sit back and bleed/spot all the time. I'm personally very suspicious of Endo but she wont do the laproscopy to rule it out because they manage it by sticking you on BCP of which obviously we don't want....:shrug:....does anyone have any experience of this?

Big Hugs and Oooodles of love xxx

P.s: Sorry for the outpouring of frustration:dohh::blush:


----------



## BellaBlu

Welsh :flower:

Haven't tested yet! I'm 8 dpo so testing the 8th will still be a bit early but I'm hopeful :hugs: Thanks for the babydust! Yay for no work until wednesday! It's always nice to catch a break ;) Sorry that the witch got you.. Next month will be a different story though eh? You'll chase her off for a good 9 months. :flow:


----------



## WelshRose

Loving that PMA sweetie....I'm gonna hunt her down and burn her broomstick I think....then all the maca girls will be safe:winkwink::lol:

Sorry Hun...I didn't notice that you were 8dpo....ignore me....but I've everything crossed for the 
8th:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

:happydance: Yeah! All the Maca girls will be rooting you on. But to be honest it shouldn't be too hard to chase her down and burn her stick.. She's *Aunt* flow,.. so I'm guessing she ain't got the running legs that she used to ;) lol. 

And thank you! I've got everything crossed too! :D


----------



## SBB

WelshRose said:


> SBB...I haven't peaked at your chart hun...how's the O front going?
> 
> 
> I'm personally very suspicious of Endo but she wont do the laproscopy to rule it out because they manage it by sticking you on BCP of which obviously we don't want....:shrug:....does anyone have any experience of this?

Hi hun, 

I have got 2 smileys in a row now - finally! It was beginning to do my head in! 

Anyway... Sorry the :witch: got you.... 

I also think I have endo - docs haven't been that helpful. 

I went to them about 2 years ago because I was getting loads of spotting, even when I was on the pill. All they did was keep changing my pill. I researched it and went back and said I thought I may have endo - this pissed them off. They don't like to do their own job, but if you do it for them - that's even worse!! 
So they sent me to a 'specialist' along with a shitty letter from the doc to the specialist saying the patient 'has convinced herself she has endo'. Whatever! They said the same thing as the docs, that they could manage it with BCP. They did also say they could do a laporoscopy, but because I wasn't TTC at the time, they talked me out of that and sent me off with my pills. 
They were so crap I never bothered going back. 

Since TTC I have been to new docs, they did an internal ultrasound and found something on my ovaries (no-one has yet explained what) that suggests I have psoc. So fine, maybe I do. But it doesn't explain more than half of my other symptoms - which point to endo - I tried to show the doc my list of symptoms, she wasn't interested... I had to force her to read it!! She did agree that a lot of the symptoms could be endo. 
I asked about a Lap but they told me I need to be trying for a year first. But then said they will do it if you're in a lot of pain. I couldn't believe this, I had literally just said that I was getting extremely painful periods to the point I couldn't even leave the bathroom on the first day, and that I get pains that double me over... ???????
So she sent me away telling me to come back for a blood test on CD1 (that was what I'd actually gone in for, but 2 docs have sent me at the wrong time in my cycle) and said I can 'relax' for a couple of cycles now until they get PCOS results back... great!! 

I realise this is turning into a rant.... 

So anyway...

How long have you been trying? 
Do you have any other symptoms? 

I hope they sort it out for you hun, I think the key is to put your foot down & demand some answers/treatment! 

:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

hi-dee-ho ladies.. at least it's FRIDAY!!!!

Geesh SBB I can't believe your DR.... but then again I can, I work in the medical insurance field and deal with all kinds of Drs'... and OH YEAH 2 days in a row.... SWEET, now get to :sex:

WelchRose sorry abut getting AF but hey we are kinda on the same cycle, yes.. no... LOL I am day 3... so O should be March 17th.. woooo hoo St Paddy's day, and well I am Irish

BellaBlu I am sure hoping with ya on a BFPon either Bdays' that would be wonderful....

ok so off to start working

Have a wonderful weekend, we are off to help our friends move into their new home tomorrow and that's about that

ENJOY ladies


----------



## BellaBlu

SBB- That's horrible honey, that would piss me off about the doc's as well :hugs: FX'd that you don't have endo, that's painful stuff! What are your symptoms? It's in my family as well but I don't have it that I know of thankfully. Though I'm in the process of doctors visits for pain and such as well! Easy for THEM to tell you to "relax" .. I'm stuck on the idea that EVERY doctor that deals with women TTC should be a woman who had trouble conceiving herself,... That would make things alot more compassionate dont you think? :) Good Luck hun, hope the news you get back is better than you anticipate. FX'd.

Kelster- I remember you saying your OH is a wrestling coach right? Mine just started that as well.. ;) Thanks for being hopeful for me! I can use all the PMA I can get right now. Have a beautiful friday! :flower:


----------



## kelster823

BellaBlu said:


> Kelster- I remember you saying your OH is a wrestling coach right? Mine just started that as well.. ;) Thanks for being hopeful for me! I can use all the PMA I can get right now. Have a beautiful friday! :flower:

yeah he does the little guys, I think from kindergarten to 5th grade.. it's a LONG season here, starts in Nov and ends now... UGH but pop warner football is worse... that is little guys playing football- (lol not soccer) that starts end of July with practice Mon-Friday the entire month of August and ends in October............

Like I just said to my friend this morning, ask me HOW we got pregnant last Aug, I have no idea.. lol he was NEVER home

Is this the first time coaching? I hope it is a GREAT experience, I know my hubby LOVES it.. 

NP about being hopeful....I AM HOPEFUL for all of us.... it's gonna happen..:hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

He's doing the little ones to 5th grade too! And yes it's his first year :flower: He likes it so far! He's really passionate about wresting.. and also kids.. So it's a win win for him. :cloud9: I'm hopeful too! :) Just got the state of mind "it should have happened by now if it was going to happen!" that's not logical though, i know. :flow: ;)


----------



## Hollybush75

It's a no to the OV for me - grrrrr - not pleased - stupid body *grump*


----------



## SBB

BellaBlu said:


> SBB- That's horrible honey, that would piss me off about the doc's as well :hugs: FX'd that you don't have endo, that's painful stuff! What are your symptoms?

Hi Hun, I have a long list of symptoms!! Extremely painful 1st day of period, heavy bleeding, pains throughout the cycle, extreme pains sometimes in my ovary areas (both sides) that cause me to double over (but literally lasts 2 seconds), pain during/after :sex: sometimes, spotting at random times, v long erratic cycles (think that's PCOS), lower back pain, headaches. 

Seems like loads when it's all written down - it's really not that bad and I could easily live with it, if it wasn't for TTC. I think it could prevent me from getting that BFP so I just want them to take it seriously! And yes, totally agree that fertility docs should have had to try to TTC so they actually understand!! 

What are you going to the docs for (if you don't mind me asking?). How long have you been TTC? Sorry if you've already said I just get so confused between all the people on here!! :shrug:

Kell - Have a lovely weekend - and thanks for your group PMA! I think we're all gonna get our BFPs soon! :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

That does sound like Endo, to a "T" and if your doctors don't take that seriously they need a boot up the ass. I hope they get it taken care of hun.

This is our 10th cycle.. and last month I was having severe pains like the ones you described.. in my pelvis! It started mainly in the right side so I was really worried the pain might be appendicitis (it got that bad!). Enough to make you stop what you're doing and double over! But just like you said, they only last a moment. I had them for about 3 weeks, 6 or 7 different times a day.. some more painful than others. And on top of that I had irregular bleeding last cycle which wasn't normal.. I bled for 13 days BETWEEN periods.. but it wasn't "red" it was brown and black. So I was concerned. It's all subsided now besides the occasional dull ache. So I think it may be a Cyst that has shrunk down enough to where it isn't causing as much pain! But won't know until monday when I go back for a Pap, .. they just checked my hormonal levels and such on tuesday. :hugs: hope everything works out though, for the both of us! I have faith that it will.


----------



## kelster823

morning

up an at them , gotta help our friends move today ...gonna be a LONG and exhausting day

SBB- that sounds so painful. I am very sorry you have to go thru that

BellaBlu- he wll def enjoy it ..I only went to a few matches when DH was coaching our nephew, but Kyle is up in the middle school now


Holly B- sorry about the no ov, like I said to SBB, keep your chin up, it WILL happen

everyone have a great Saturday, finally gonna be a nice day here, close to 50 degrees and sun.... SPRING is right around the corner.... WOOO HOOOO


----------



## WelshRose

SBB said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> I have got 2 smileys in a row now - finally! It was beginning to do my head in!
> 
> Anyway... Sorry the :witch: got you....
> 
> I also think I have endo - docs haven't been that helpful.
> 
> I went to them about 2 years ago because I was getting loads of spotting, even when I was on the pill. All they did was keep changing my pill. I researched it and went back and said I thought I may have endo - this pissed them off. They don't like to do their own job, but if you do it for them - that's even worse!!
> So they sent me to a 'specialist' along with a shitty letter from the doc to the specialist saying the patient 'has convinced herself she has endo'. Whatever! They said the same thing as the docs, that they could manage it with BCP. They did also say they could do a laporoscopy, but because I wasn't TTC at the time, they talked me out of that and sent me off with my pills.
> They were so crap I never bothered going back.
> 
> Since TTC I have been to new docs, they did an internal ultrasound and found something on my ovaries (no-one has yet explained what) that suggests I have psoc. So fine, maybe I do. But it doesn't explain more than half of my other symptoms - which point to endo - I tried to show the doc my list of symptoms, she wasn't interested... I had to force her to read it!! She did agree that a lot of the symptoms could be endo.
> I asked about a Lap but they told me I need to be trying for a year first. But then said they will do it if you're in a lot of pain. I couldn't believe this, I had literally just said that I was getting extremely painful periods to the point I couldn't even leave the bathroom on the first day, and that I get pains that double me over... ???????
> So she sent me away telling me to come back for a blood test on CD1 (that was what I'd actually gone in for, but 2 docs have sent me at the wrong time in my cycle) and said I can 'relax' for a couple of cycles now until they get PCOS results back... great!!
> 
> I realise this is turning into a rant....
> 
> So anyway...
> 
> How long have you been trying?
> Do you have any other symptoms?
> 
> I hope they sort it out for you hun, I think the key is to put your foot down & demand some answers/treatment!
> 
> :hugs:

Hey Lovely:hugs:

It's all pretty crappy hun isn't it!
We've been trying for 19mths now and it's coming up to 12mths since the last mc.
I've always had extremely painful periods right since their onset at 13. They've also been very heavy with pretty huge clots....super plus tampax and sanitary towel last an hour together for the first couple of days. Cramps like you often both sides. A lot of low backache. I also get horrible "double-you up" kinda pain when I have to open my bowels on cd1. At random points throughout my cycle if I get constipated (I tend to alternate between that and dashing to the loo:blush:) that also can start off short term heavy bleeding again with clots. Bleeding pretty much most of the time at the moment as the charts show:dohh:

I was on BCP 12yrs ago when I was 18 but had to come off of it because it was giving me migranes with visual effects. They then tried the progesterone only pill and I bled continuously on that so stopped that and went back to nothing and haven't been on anything since. 

I think my plan of attack is not to say I think I have endo but I have done research on the ob/gyne's that work in my local hospitals and will be asking my GP to refer me to one that I know has a specialist interest in endo and minimal access surgery used for endo. My GP's a lovely man....only wish he was an ob/gyne:dohh::rofl: I'm sure he won't have too much of a problem in doing it as I've been under my gyne for 3.5yrs now and am obviously geting nowhere fast.

The website was https://www.drfosterhealth.co.uk Don't know if it would be any good to you hun:hugs:

As for the witch...it never really came to anything:shrug:...and now my temps are rising after having not gone down below my coverline...confused??....I sure as hell am!:dohh: I don't know whether to think that maybe I didn't O on cd17 but have only just O in which case it's a fruitless tww as with all the spotting/bleeding going on there's been no:sex:
Any experienced charters amongst us???...I used to think I was one:dohh::rofl:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend:hugs:


----------



## BabiesPlease

Hi
Im new to this site and not sure what to write ... Iv been TTC for 14 months now and had no luck 
My other half and I just started taking maca pills on friday 5th march and I was just wondering how long it took any of you to feel the difference of maca and to conceive ... Any answers would be great and any more suggestions on how to get pregnant fast would be much help

Thank you x


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: BabiesPlease...welcome Hun.
All of us on here are pretty new to Maca hun and most of us have only started taking it in the last two weeks. Some people respond quite quickly to it thou...I've definately seen my energy levels rise but not really a lot of other changes yet.
Hang in there and keep us updated:hugs:

Where has everyone been this weekend?....so quiet in here.
Hope you've all had good weekends....hopefully catch you all later xxxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Hope you're all doing great! :flow: 

Back to the doctors today, Gotta get violated :(


----------



## BabiesPlease

Thank you for the response .. I have done quite a bit of research on maca but not come up with much on people getting pregnant from it. How much maca is everyone taking daily just out of curiosity?

Hope all is well with everyone :)

xx


----------



## WelshRose

I know what you mean hun about the success stories....I searched maca on here and going back about a year ago there were a few ladies taking it and they seem to have either got babies or are pg now... going by their signatures.

I started off taking 4 x 500mg capsules a day, two at breakfast and two at lunch these past couple of days thou I've been taking 2 in the morning and 3 at lunch so a total of 2500mg. Hope that helps:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Bella...Hope all goes ok at the Docs sweets:hugs:

Is this really your last cycle ttc?:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hi Welsh! :hi:

I've hardly been on over the weekend, just on my phone but it's too difficult to write long replies on that!! OH and I had a really nice weekend, we actually did loads of DIY and it was really cool... He usually whinges about doing DIY & I end up doing it all but he got to sit outside in the sunshine (with a huge coat and hat on!) painting the fence so he was happy... 

Just wanted to reply to your message anyway: 



WelshRose said:


> We've been trying for 19mths now and it's coming up to 12mths since the last mc.

Hun that's rough, I am struggling and it's only been 6/7 months... Do the docs know what has caused your MCs? 




WelshRose said:


> I've always had extremely painful periods right since their onset at 13. They've also been very heavy with pretty huge clots....super plus tampax and sanitary towel last an hour together for the first couple of days. Cramps like you often both sides. A lot of low backache. I also get horrible "double-you up" kinda pain when I have to open my bowels on cd1. At random points throughout my cycle if I get constipated (I tend to alternate between that and dashing to the loo:blush:) that also can start off short term heavy bleeding again with clots. Bleeding pretty much most of the time at the moment as the charts show:dohh:
> I think my plan of attack is not to say I think I have endo but I have done research on the ob/gyne's that work in my local hospitals and will be asking my GP to refer me to one that I know has a specialist interest in endo and minimal access surgery used for endo. My GP's a lovely man....only wish he was an ob/gyne:dohh::rofl: I'm sure he won't have too much of a problem in doing it as I've been under my gyne for 3.5yrs now and am obviously geting nowhere fast.

I hate to say it but it does sound like endo. I think given how long you've been trying, once you see the new gyne (and if they think you have endo) you should push for a laparoscopy. It could 'clear you out' so to speak and might help you conceive and hold on to the beanie this time round... I hope they get their act together - it's so frustrating. :growlmad:



WelshRose said:


> The website was https://www.drfosterhealth.co.uk Don't know if it would be any good to you hun:hugs:

Thanks hun I am going to have a look at this now :hugs:



WelshRose said:


> As for the witch...it never really came to anything:shrug:...and now my temps are rising after having not gone down below my coverline...confused??....I sure as hell am!:dohh: I don't know whether to think that maybe I didn't O on cd17 but have only just O in which case it's a fruitless tww as with all the spotting/bleeding going on there's been no:sex:
> Any experienced charters amongst us???...I used to think I was one:dohh::rofl:

That's weird, I'm gonna have a peek at your chart now - will let you know my thoughts!! Although I should warn you I'm not an expert!! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Well just looked at your chart - it was looking pretty good til the drop today :dohh:

I was going to say :test: but I can see you already have been... 

FX you're not out hun, it's not gone below coverline yet :hugs:


----------



## SBB

BellaBlu said:


> That does sound like Endo, to a "T" and if your doctors don't take that seriously they need a boot up the ass. I hope they get it taken care of hun.
> 
> This is our 10th cycle.. and last month I was having severe pains like the ones you described.. in my pelvis! It started mainly in the right side so I was really worried the pain might be appendicitis (it got that bad!). Enough to make you stop what you're doing and double over! But just like you said, they only last a moment. I had them for about 3 weeks, 6 or 7 different times a day.. some more painful than others. And on top of that I had irregular bleeding last cycle which wasn't normal.. I bled for 13 days BETWEEN periods.. but it wasn't "red" it was brown and black. So I was concerned. It's all subsided now besides the occasional dull ache. So I think it may be a Cyst that has shrunk down enough to where it isn't causing as much pain! But won't know until monday when I go back for a Pap, .. they just checked my hormonal levels and such on tuesday. :hugs: hope everything works out though, for the both of us! I have faith that it will.

Hi Bella! :flower:

I'm just catching up cos I didn't reply over the weekend... 

Yeh the 'ovary pains' ads I call them are harsh! I find it's often if I laugh, or stand up stretch or something, then I double over... It's not that bad and I could live with it, but if it's something that could affect TTC I want to know!! 

I also get like shooting and stabbing pains, in my lower abdomen and what feels like inside my vagina :blush:

My spotting is also always brown - black. 

I hope given that you don't have these symptoms all the time that it's just a one off thing like a cyst as you say, and not endo. Hope your visit to the docs has been ok today, let us know how you got on x x


----------



## SBB

BabiesPlease said:


> Hi
> Im new to this site and not sure what to write ... Iv been TTC for 14 months now and had no luck
> My other half and I just started taking maca pills on friday 5th march and I was just wondering how long it took any of you to feel the difference of maca and to conceive ... Any answers would be great and any more suggestions on how to get pregnant fast would be much help
> 
> Thank you x

Hi BabiesPlease! :flower: I replied to the other thread you were asking about Maca on and told you to check this one out then looked and realised you already had !! :haha:

Me and OH started Maca just a week or so ago, maybe more.. Haven't noticed any real effects so far, think I may up our dose to 6/day. We have the same ones as WelshRose. 

I don't think Maca is going to get you that BFP super quickly, but it might just help you along. What else have you tried? 

Softcups have got pretty good success stories - if you haven't heard of them let me know & I'll fill you in! 

:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Thank-you so much SBB...it's nice to hear that someone actually agrees with my suspicions and that I'm not :loopy::dohh:

As for testing....I'm certainly fulfilling my poas addiction:rofl:

They don't know why I mc hun they say that even 2mc are very common so weren't bothered by them:hissy: Infact even with all the cycle rubbish going on my gyne said back last september..."the best test for fertility is to get pregnant of which you have been...so we really don't need to do any tests!"...kinda took the wind out of sails as it was only 4mths after losing the twins....evil woman!:lol:

Do you take agnus castus hun? I'm seriously considering it at the moment but feeling a little unsure as you hear so many mixed reports.

Glad you had a fab weekend with your DH....I must admit I tend to do all of our diy....to preserve the marriage:haha:

Speak soon babe xxx


----------



## BabiesPlease

Hey SBB
Currently Im taking 4 x 500mg a day .. 2 in the morning and 2 at lunch. I heard the more you take the better chances you have or conceiving.

Never heard of softcups :S what are they?

Iv been drinking lots of green tea as I read that helps and also been taking folic acid daily. My OH has been on zinc and also cut out caffine as much as possible.

my OH and I want a baby so much as he is due to go to Afghanistan and we are scared for obvious reasons and we dont want him to leave without concieving. . .

Thanks x


----------



## kelster823

WelshRose said:


> Do you take agnus castus hun? I'm seriously considering it at the moment but feeling a little unsure as you hear so many mixed reports.

hey ladies.... WelshRose I take it... it's in the Femaprin I take each morning. I was taken Vitex but switched over about 3 weeks ago... it takes a while to get into your system

Vitex takes time to work... it is a slow acting herb,You need to give Femaprin a minimum of 3 months to work, and up to 6 months to see the full effects, so dont give up after a few weeks, let it do its thing.This is a very important key if Femaprin will work for you, you have to give it enough time......

long weekend here, the move was quick thank goodness BUT I am sore...LOL then went to a local pub yesterday to watch the Nascar race with some friends and have some food and drinks

have a WONDERUL DAY!!!!!


----------



## SBB

BabiesPlease said:


> Never heard of softcups :S what are they?
> 
> Iv been drinking lots of green tea as I read that helps and also been taking folic acid daily. My OH has been on zinc and also cut out caffine as much as possible.
> 
> my OH and I want a baby so much as he is due to go to Afghanistan and we are scared for obvious reasons and we dont want him to leave without concieving. . .
> 
> Thanks x

Ahhh hun you're in a difficult situation, there's a few ladies on here with OHs in the forces and I know it must be sooo hard for lots of reasons. 

I think you should try softcups! It's basically an alternative to a tampon for your AF, but it's a plastic flexible cup you put up your V and it sits under the cervix to catch the blood. 
But lots of people have started using it as an aid to conceive - basically, straight after you BD, you pop the cup in - it sits over the cervix and stops the sperm from 'falling out' and keeps it close to the cervix. You then leave it in for 12 hours and remove it. Website is this https://www.softcup.com/ and I got mine from https://www.expresschemist.co.uk/instead_softcups_menstrual_cups_x6.html but there was a thread where someone got them really cheap so maybe worth shopping around. 

Also check out this thread about orgasming when/after your OH has, the cervix kind of sucks up the sperm! A few ladies have said that helps too! https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-orgasm-can-help-ttc-warning-graphic-lol.html

Conceive+ is a lubricant that is formulated to help the sperm swim, it does what EWCM does basically - but if you don't get much of that it might be worth a try... They sell it at Boots. 

It sounds like I sell all these things :rofl: but I don't - just trying to help!!:hugs:
x x


----------



## SBB

WelshRose said:


> They don't know why I mc hun they say that even 2mc are very common so weren't bothered by them:hissy: Infact even with all the cycle rubbish going on my gyne said back last september..."the best test for fertility is to get pregnant of which you have been...so we really don't need to do any tests!"...kinda took the wind out of sails as it was only 4mths after losing the twins....evil woman!:lol:
> 
> Do you take agnus castus hun? I'm seriously considering it at the moment but feeling a little unsure as you hear so many mixed reports.

I hate when docs are so insensitive - they get paid a fortune and they can't even be bothered to adjust their tone or think about what they say to make people feel a bit better! I know MCs are common, but that doesn't make it any easier for someone who's just had one :cry: :hugs:

I'm not taking agnus castus, I've read too many bad things about it for me to take it at the moment... I don't want my cycles messed up any more than they already are!! :dohh: Let me know if you decide to take them and how you get on... 
x x


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> hey ladies.... WelshRose I take it... it's in the Femaprin I take each morning. I was taken Vitex but switched over about 3 weeks ago... it takes a while to get into your system
> 
> long weekend here, the move was quick thank goodness BUT I am sore...LOL then went to a local pub yesterday to watch the Nascar race with some friends and have some food and drinks
> 
> have a WONDERUL DAY!!!!!

Hi Kell :hi:

I'm going to check out Femaprin, I really want doc to give me Clomid though so I might see how I get on with my next appt before I order up anything else.. 

Hope you aren't feeling too sore!! Have a lovely day!:flower:


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Kel:hugs:

I think you may have just hit the nail on the head!....Give it time to work...it's going to be my mantra from now on:haha: I think I will get some tomorrow and hopefully it will help sort out the wonkiness that is my cycles these days!

Why did you switch from vitex to femaprin?

Glad the move went ok hun:hugs:
Has the ol hag left you yet?....Hope so...let the countdown to O comence:winkwink::dust:

:hug:


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks SBB...you are a sweetie...honestly I think we could all be perfect fertility specialists...they should listen to us and they may learn something:haha:

I completely hear what you say about AC but mine are so messed up at the moment I figure it's worth a 3-6mth shot...I definately will keep you updated thou. 

:hugs::flower:


----------



## SBB

Yeh I think just go for it, I'm just not patient enough to wait 6 months for something to work! x x


----------



## SBB

Also Welsh, was going to ask if you've tried TCM Acupuncture? x x


----------



## BabiesPlease

Ohh I see thats smart!

Yes having him in the forces is really hard and I think us being apart sometimes for weeks at a time obv isnt helping us get pregnant but we are still trying very hard.

I always think people who dont want babies get them and people who try like all of us dont get it for ages.

I really hope maca and all other treatments works for everyone .. xx


----------



## kelster823

WelchRose 

why did I switch? because the Femaprin has B6 in it as well and the Vitex just has Vitex.... Also another board I belong too, has a lot of gals switching over to Femaprin from regular Vitex. I started taken the regular Vitex Dec 19th 2009, so I have been taken it almost 3 months.... some ladies do quickly with it, some take longer

I am taken it to regulate myself since my miscarriage... and since I have only gotten two AF's since October, I was willing to try anything because BC was out of the question...

*Vitex*: Vitex does not actually contain hormones. It appears to increase progesterone by stimulating the release of a hormone called luteinizing hormone from the pituitary gland. Vitex is also thought to normalize excessive prolactin levels and promote fertility. 

Female infertility

PMS, especially breast tenderness, cramping, and headaches

Acne, especially if it is related to the menstrual cycle

Fibrocystic breast disease

Heavy menstruation

Menopausal symptoms 

*Femaprin*: Nature&#8217;s Way Femaprin is a vitex product. It is produced by Nature&#8217;s Way partner Madaus AG of Germany. Quote.." In the late 1950s, researchers began investigating how this herb helps women who have menstrual disorders

but what I have read and been told it also helps with O'ing and fertility

I also pick my Femaprin up thru Iherb.com but I am not sure how it would work living in the UK.... I guess you can google it but it's Natures Way Femaprin

I am not a doctor nor a pharamatist or anything... All this stuff is new to me as well and I just gotta figure out what is going to benefit me and be my right mixture....

Like i said I am not sure if it was the Femaprin or the Natural Progestrone Cream or the Maca I took but when she showed I was thrilled.,,,

:):) :) :) :) :) 

I guess we can just inform each other what has worked and what hasn't.... I don't want to tell people it worked for me and then it not work for you

All the threads I read at the other board are ...MACA got me pregnant, Vitex got me pregnant, ect ect. I took femaprin and got my period 4 days later, so I got so excited and tried them all................ 

I guess with these herbs, you really JUST have to have patience and hope for them to work.... I have also read numerous threads that nothing has worked


----------



## BellaBlu

:) Doc. appointment went well today. Other than finding out I have a sinus/ear infection! Lol. But as far as "reproductive" everything looks okay. Waiting on the results from all the scary stuff right now but I'm pretty confident that I don't have anything like that wrong :thumbup: (or I sure hope not!)

As far as it being the last month TTC, :shrug: I've been thinking it may be. If this month isn't it then I'll be moving on to my 11th cycle. That's too close to LTTTC than I can handle right now (kudos to the strong women who have to!) .. So I've been wondering if I should just chill out for awhile. That way when I decide to "try" again, *hopefully I won't have to!* .. I can start over at "Cycle 1" ... Sounds silly. But I think it might help my mentality quite a bit. I don't know though honestly. Trying to STOP TTC might be harder than TTC. So I'm just taking it one day at a time! :flow:

Ladies, hope you're all having a great evening. :friends:


----------



## WelshRose

Kel...You speak an awful lot of sense hun:hugs: I'm glad that it all seems to be working for you at the moment....although I hope you've just seen your last :witch: for at least 
9mths:winkwink::dust:

SBB...I have tried TCM herbs Hun and when the TCM Dr said that I should see improvement but it wasn't happening I decided to stop it all as it was getting really expensive...she did give me one acu session as well but decided against giving me anymore because of all the bleeding. I have to be honest I think my western medicine training is too ingrained to be able to fully understand the eastern way of thinking...it's hard to fully believe in something that you don't have complete understanding in:dohh:

Hope you have a great evening Ladies xxx


----------



## kelster823

WelshRose said:


> Kel...You speak an awful lot of sense hun:hugs: I'm glad that it all seems to be working for you at the moment....although I hope you've just seen your last :witch: for at least 9mths:winkwink::dust:





good glad you feell that way because like i said I don't want people to think I am telling them to use this stuff and it will be their miracle herb. I am just putting my two cents in to say "hey I'm using it and this is what it is doing for me" and HOPE it works for you too.... :wink:

LOL last :witch: that would be nice but oh boy that would make another birthday in December... we have SO MANY ALREADY and it is family so gifts need to be bought along with Christmas that month... LOL 

BellBlue glad the doc office vist went well.... still hoping for the BFP for you soon.. I gotta wait til the end of the month.. :lol:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:hugs:

Bella...I'm so glad that everything in the reproductive area went ok yesterday at the docs....hope that ear infection clears up really soon:hugs:
I've gotta be honest I don't think I've even ventured into LTTTC section on here...even thou we're 5mths short of two years:dohh:...Just stay where you're comfortable sweets but hope you hang around:hugs:
EDIT: Sorry Babe...I just looked at your chart after typing....I mean to say...hope you find 1st tri section very welcoming but don't forget about us:winkwink:....Chart looks fab....roll on test day!

How's everyone else doing? Any maca effects to report?

Well I'm off to buy some AC this morning from Holland & Barrett before doing some food shopping and joining my local gym...with Callum in school now and me only working 
2 days a week...I don't really have the no time for exercise excuse anymore:dohh::rofl:
Then I'm going to take Callum swimming after I pick him up from school later.

How about everyone else what have you got planned?

SBB...if you're chart stalking hun...it went up again today:dohh: I didn't test thou:nope:
The spotting became a light flow last night so just waiting to see how the next coulple of days pan out...I'm actally hoping for the :witch: at this point as strange as it sounds...all that spotting/bleeding can't be good if it turned out :bfp:...I'd end up worrying myself to death:wacko:

Big :hugs: and Love xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

:lol: Welsh! You make me smile.. glad my chart looks good, I thought it looked a little confused! But you know more about it than I do. Don't worry, if I find myself in the 1st tri. section.. I'll visit often. :thumbup: 
As for the bleeding-Some women have their period for a few months into their pregnancy and the baby ends up perfectly healthy! So if you DO get a BFP, don't worry yourself too much :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

wow were we quiet today.. i was just plugging away with work

Bella I see in the PTest forum the photo you put up.... girl that looks way better then what you posted yesterday, I HOEP that is the start of a BFP!!!!!

welp I hate to write and run but getting ready to hit the gym, I wish hubby would rather take the dogs for a walk it is BEAUTIFUL here today ... 63 degrees... ahhhh SPRING is in the air


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol! Yeah yesterdays was just crazy.. I'm so hopeful :happydance: I'd think it was an evap if it wasn't so blue! So roll on friday.. I want a nice, pretty fat line! :D 

I really really hope this is it!


----------



## BabiesPlease

Ladies ... Quick question ... Has anyone had any cramps or tender breasts while taking maca? .. I dont usually get them until Im due on which isnt for another 2 1/2 weeks..

Any info for my wondering mind? x


----------



## SBB

Hi Ladies! I haven't been on for a while, B&B is not good for my business, I stay on it far too long!! I also don't like coming in here in the 2WW because I start symptom spotting... I really don't think this will be our month but we'll see... 

Babiesplease I haven't had any side effects like that, I get cramps throughout the month anyway but that's another story! 

My OH says he has had a funny fluttery twitchy feeling in his eye since we started taking Maca, so he's going to lay off it for a few days and see if it goes... :shrug:

Welsh - what's going on?! Your chart is confusing, temps still above the coverline, but 19DPO and -HPT?? Must be doing your head in :hugs:
I know what you mean about the TCM, I'm fairly sceptical, and I can't really afford it either so might knock it on the head soon! 

Kell - How you doing? :witch: left yet?! Thanks for the info on the Femaprin and Vitex you posted, I think I might start taking something new next month! 

:hugs:


----------



## BabiesPlease

Ok thank you for the response .. just my body being tempramental i guess lol x


----------



## BabiesPlease

Forgot to ask ............. anyone had hot flushes while on maca? x


----------



## kelster823

Hey SBB!!!! she left on Tuesday so the fun begins...LOL huh a fluttery twitch, now my DH had no side effects at all and neither have I while taken the pills.... 

I am sticking with the Femaprin, Femaprin has the B6 in it:)

Babiesplease no hot flashes here, like i said no effects at all

BellaBlu----- any news??????????

welp off to beddie bye I am tired been a long week, have a surprise 50th bday party to attend tomorrow nite, then gonna work some OT on Saturday, and Sunday is the St Paddy's parade, not sure if we are gonna go, they are calling for rain!!!

TTYL


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Peeps:hi:

BabiesPlease....It does say on the pot that I've got that women may experience tender breasts and to reduce the doseage until symptoms stop. What doesage are you taking? I sometimes get sore (.)(.)s at O....could that be a possibility....and the cramps O pain?...if the witch isn't due for another 2.5wks???...:shrug:

Kel...glad the witch has buggered off and left you sweets....let the countdown to O commence:winkwink:

SBB....yeah you guessed it....:loopy::wacko::tease:....is me right now!:dohh::rofl:
In short I haven't got a clue as to what is really going on. I think I've set a feasible cd1 as my temps in the past have risen at the start of witch. It really doesn't help thou when the bleeding/spotting is constant and my temps are quite different to any others that I've charted during my LP's....although pattern-wise there are similarities....:wacko:
How are you doing lovely? Any good symptoms to spot?

Bella...how are you chick? I posted in your hpt thread....really hoping that witch stays away still for you...big hugs xxx

Holly...where are you sweets?

Well girls I never ended up buying the AC...think I'm going to give the maca a fair trial before adding anything else into the potion:rofl: I take B-50 Complex, vitamin C, Iron, Maca, and folic acid at the moment....I have also heard that vitex/AC can throw some blood test results off as well so am steering clear for a couple of months.

Hope you're all ok...:hugs: xxx


----------



## BellaBlu

Kelst & Welsh -
Not lookin' good ladies :( After that "bfp" I got several negatives. Which blew my mind because it came up in the time limit. Cervix is low and hard and I'm cramping baaad, :af: style. So this month isn't it :shrug: .. I was pretty upset about it but I think I'm due a break for a short while. I'll probably take a month off! I'll still be around though. :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

:wave: hey WelshRose.... yeah lets HOPE I O this month.... and hope and pray it's not when the hubby goes to Atlantic City for 5 days March 21 to the 25th, his annual FOP convention (fraternal order of police) :( I hate when he is away like that and for that many days... I get lonely

I think what you are taken is fine, everyone has to find the right combo for them :thumbup:

:nope: :nope: BellaBlu noooooooo dang it I was truly wishing for you this month :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Morning SBB.... lol I laugh everytime I time I type your name.. why?? cause the town I live in, intials are SBB... :happydance:

okay everyone have a WONDERFUL WEEKEND... gonna RAIN real bad here, flooding rains ....GREAT :nope:


----------



## SBB

Morning everyone! :hi: I'm gonna have to keep this quick, because it's gone 12, I've been at acu this morning so done_ no_ work yet today!!

One of my cats is also being extremely demanding! She wants to play fetch, I throw her toy and she brings it back and drops it at my feet, but she doesn't wait for me to notice and throw it again, she full on attacks my feet!! And she'd got very sharp claws!!

Kel I know how you feel, me and OH are very rarely apart for a whole night let alone 5, and I get really sad if we have to be! Come on here we'll keep you company! :hugs:

Welsh I don't know what to say, I guess high temps when AF arrives isn't uncommon, and perhaps FF will adjust later and change your dates... 

Bella, I'm so sorry, I really thought that test was positive, maybe there's still a little hope? 

I've got no symptoms, I had a little brown CM last night, which if I was 'normal' would have got excited about thinking it might be IB - But in reality I know perfectly well I'm just gonna spot from now til AF. 

I have to go for blood test on CD1, and I want to get Clomid, but Acu lady said she'd rather I didn't for a couple of months to see if she can help first. The thing is, I'm too impatient to wait and see if it helps! And too poor - it's not cheap!! 

Kell I hope the weather is ok and SBB doesn't get flooded!! :rofl: We've got some serious black clouds here too... Damn I wanted to go for a really nice walk this weekend! 

Have a lovely weekend everyone... :hugs:


----------



## BabiesPlease

Thanks Ladies ... 

WelshRose Im taking 3000mg a day (6 tablets) .. like i said im not due on until 22nd march I usually get cramps, tender breasts etc a few days before im due on ... i googled it last night and it said hot flushes can be a sign of very very early pregnancy as it comes when the egg is implanting ... 

I may go down to 1500/2000mg a day and see what happens then ... hows everyone else doing? x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> I've got no symptoms, I had a little brown CM last night, which if I was 'normal' would have got excited about thinking it might be IB - But in reality I know perfectly well I'm just gonna spot from now til AF.
> 
> *hey you NEVER know *
> 
> 
> Kell I hope the weather is ok and SBB doesn't get flooded!! :rofl: We've got some serious black clouds here too... Damn I wanted to go for a really nice walk this weekend!
> 
> 
> *bite your tongue     unfortunately this town does flood a lot due the river right next to us but we are far enough away; I made sure of that when we bought this house, as we already lost everything, included our kitty back 1996 due to a flood... *
> 
> :

I meant to ask you ladies my calender show this Sunday is Mothering Sunday, is that like our Mothers Day in the US???

Cause if it is then HAPPY MOMMY'S DAY to all you ladies in the UK... I am sure everyone has a furry kid (SSB, I know you do the kitty)


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> *bite your tongue     unfortunately this town does flood a lot due the river right next to us but we are far enough away; I made sure of that when we bought this house, as we already lost everything, included our kitty back 1996 due to a flood... *

Kell that's awful :cry: I just read what I wrote and it sounds like I was taking the piss but I really wasn't.... It was just cos of the name... You know what I mean I'm sure :hugs:



kelster823 said:


> I meant to ask you ladies my calender show this Sunday is Mothering Sunday, is that like our Mothers Day in the US???
> 
> Cause if it is then HAPPY MOMMY'S DAY to all you ladies in the UK... I am sure everyone has a furry kid (SSB, I know you do the kitty)

Yep mothering sunday is mothers day - I had actually forgotten so thanks for the reminder!! :happydance:

x x x


----------



## kelster823

of course I know you were kidding... how would you know that happens here.. LOL :hugs:

ahhh I figured it was like our Mothers Day, it's just so early... our Mothers Day is in May when it's warm and the flowers are blooming


----------



## SBB

Yeh that would be much nicer! It's freezing here and flowers def not blooming yet! My mum always complains because she's got 4 children but the most cards she's ever received on mothers day is 3!! 

I don't like the way shops ram it down your throat though! It's all
so commercial... I'll make her a card I think... Maybe invite her for lunch. I'd absolutely loved to have had BFP on a digital and wrapped it up and given her that as a present! She'd fall off her chair! 

Valentines day is the same, I love OH every day, well ok, most days, I don't need a shop to tell me I have to buy him a card to tell him!!

Ha ha I'm so miserable lol!! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

SBB...you make me laugh hun...I'm excellent at buying the blinking things but not so good at making the trip to the post box :dohh:

I also agree it has become very commercialised.

Well girls I have been looking at my charts and I'm convinced it's cd5 for me today....which althou it's gutting that there wasn't a :bfp:...there is a silver lining as my LP always used to be about 11 (10-12)days....and if I'm right I got to 15dpo this cycle:thumbup::yipee:.....The maca has to be doing something as I've been taking the B-50 complex for a while and it hadn't increased it...:shrug:

Hope everyone is having a good friday:hugs:


----------



## Peach428

Ok I have been taking Maca for 8 days and have had no side effects. My cycle was due on Wednesday and still no sign of it! How long does Maca take to regulate your system??


----------



## kelster823

hey ladies

whooooooo long nite last nite, didn't get in til 2am and had to work today BLAH.. so you know when I get done at 1pm I am going to lay down for a bit...

I AM GETTING TO OLD TO THIS CRUD anymore..LOL

Peach428 I've heard and read some people it is quick but I also heard it could take some time for it to adjust in your body, unfortunatlely everyone is different


----------



## Peach428

Yeah..thanks...I started off taking just one capsule (525mg) for a week and upped it to two capsules a day (1050mg) because I didn't know how it would react to my system...I am going to up it every week...But I don't know when enough is enough?


----------



## kelster823

hey ladies

I am just coming in quickly to let SBB know dude.. we have MAJOR flooding here today, it is a MESS out there.... the town over you can't get in or out of, trees down everywhere, power outages, my neighbor's fence fell down and it's STLL raining with a thunderstorm going thru now!!!!! 

friends of ours had to be evacuated at 3:00am out of their house

Where I live we have a major river that runs right thru all these towns and unfortunately all the roads get wiped out..... 

but on a good note, it's a GREAT excuse to stay home and cozy up to each other :wink:


----------



## SBB

Oh no Kell :nope: I just thought I'll pop in and ask you how the weather is, with fingers crossed it had been ok then saw your message... S**t that's just awful - I don't really know what else to say, I hope the storm passes quickly and the damage isn't too horrific... 

I definitely think you should stay home, and get :drunk: and snuggle up with the hubby til it all passes.... 

:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

SSB... the worse has left but it's the river that hasn't crested yet..that's the bad part.. I feel so sorry for all those people... :(

LOL noooo :drunk: I had enough of that stuff on Friday nite... LOL but the snugglie thing is a great idea.... but first we gotta get to the grocery store


----------



## BabiesPlease

Please help me unerstand all of this .. tried googling but had no luck

Ok so I have been taking maca since the 5th march .. i last had sex on the 6th .. im due on on the 22nd march .. at the moment I have egg white discharge, had a few lower abdoman cramps the other day, i keep having hot flushes, very tender breasts, very very restless nights .. they feel like they last forever! , iv had a few dizzy spells, always feeling hungry (even when iv just eaten ) ... please help me figure this out ladies would be much apprechiated 

thank you x


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey ladies, just wanted to pop in and see how you're all doing.

Hope everyone is well. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hi bella, how are you? Sorry the witch got you Hun... 

No change with me, nothing different to any other month so I'm not holding out much hope!!

X x


----------



## SBB

Hi bella, how are you? Sorry the witch got you Hun... 

No change with me, nothing different to any other month so I'm not holding out much hope!!

X x


----------



## SBB

BabiesPlease said:


> Please help me unerstand all of this .. tried googling but had no luck
> 
> Ok so I have been taking maca since the 5th march .. i last had sex on the 6th .. im due on on the 22nd march .. at the moment I have egg white discharge, had a few lower abdoman cramps the other day, i keep having hot flushes, very tender breasts, very very restless nights .. they feel like they last forever! , iv had a few dizzy spells, always feeling hungry (even when iv just eaten ) ... please help me figure this out ladies would be much apprechiated
> 
> thank you x

babiesplease, I'm not sure really, it is possible you could be preg, since last BD was around ovulation if you're due af on the 22nd... In another 3/4 days you could probably test using an early test. 

Do you know when you ovulated? The other possibility could be that you're ovulating late, because you've got ewcm and cramps... 

X x


----------



## BabiesPlease

Thanks SBB
according to www.babyhopes.com 

Month 1

Monday 22nd February 2010 - First day of your cycle

Wednesday 3rd March 2010 - Best chance of conceiving a girl

Thursday 4th March 2010 - A little bit fertile, best chance of conceiving a girl

Friday 5th March 2010 - Fertile, best chance of conceiving a boy

Saturday 6th March 2010 - VERY fertile, best chance of conceiving a boy

Sunday 7th March 2010 - Time to ovulate

Wednesday 17th March 2010 - A home pregnancy test may work now.


out of those dates we had sex 3rd, 4th, 5th and 6th ... im not sure if i am preg fingers crossed of course.

just had a bit of sickness aswel as more cramps

any ideas? x


----------



## SBB

Well it sounds like you BD at the right time.. I'm assuming you don't get all this every month? Fingers crossed you might get your bfp! Let us know when you test x x


----------



## BabiesPlease

No usually i get tender breasts and cramp 2/3 days before im due on ... fingers and toes crossed im pregnant .. will keep you updated x


----------



## Peach428

BabiesPlease--Good luck!!
Does anyone know if Maca increases hunger? I have been so hungry lately!!!


----------



## BabiesPlease

I had the same thought im alwaysss hungry lol and thank you for the good luck .. x


----------



## kelster823

hey ladies :wave:

welp day 13.. this wait it killing me......... UGH... OPK this noon still shows no surge, but taken one again at 3pm and probably 7pm.... 

and the worst part is since all this flooding, the hubby is taken all this OT at midnite, so he is working from midnite til 4:30pm the next day.. THE UNPERKS of having a DH as a police officer.. grrrrr but I told him,,, sorry babe but you know what we have to do in the next few days.. LOL 

Maca making you hungry... hmmmm I can see why it would, it increases your engery level so you probably are buring stuff off quicker... 

Babiesplease..... yep keep us updated

SBB how are you today?

WelshRose where are you?????

BellaBlu how's the coaching going for you OH????


----------



## SBB

I'm always hungry anyway - I haven't noticed an increase since Maca though... 

x x


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> welp day 13.. this wait it killing me......... UGH... OPK this noon still shows no surge, but taken one again at 3pm and probably 7pm....

You're a poasaholic!! :rofl:

Yeh I'd never go out with a policeman - very unsocial working hours! I used to be a CSI (I think that's what you call them!) 
I'm sure he won't object to a bit of :sex: when he gets in anyway! 

x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> welp day 13.. this wait it killing me......... UGH... OPK this noon still shows no surge, but taken one again at 3pm and probably 7pm....
> 
> You're a poasaholic!! :rofl:
> 
> Yeh I'd never go out with a policeman - very unsocial working hours! I used to be a CSI (I think that's what you call them!)
> I'm sure he won't object to a bit of :sex: when he gets in anyway!
> 
> x xClick to expand...

what a KEWL job SBB.. 

hubby doesn't work the goofy hours though... he works Mon-Fridays 8:30 to 4:30 and has weekends off... woo hooooooooo

POASaholic.. umm yep.... :lol: especially since i have NEVER seen a + OPK yet... I am BOUND and DETERMINED to get one soon dangit!!!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> hubby doesn't work the goofy hours though... he works Mon-Fridays 8:30 to 4:30 and has weekends off... woo hooooooooo
> 
> POASaholic.. umm yep.... :lol: especially since i have NEVER seen a + OPK yet... I am BOUND and DETERMINED to get one soon dangit!!!! :rofl:


That's great he doesn't have to work shifts! 

_NEVER_ had a +OPK?? Have you tried Clearblue Digitals?? They're the only ones that work for me - although I have the opposite problem to you, in that the lines ones are always positive! 

x x


----------



## kelster823

nope never had one :shrug: but then again I really just started tracking all this stuff after my M/C.. before I just went with the flow

I use the Answer brand of OPK's and I always have a line as I know you always have LH in your system but never a STRONG line

I just don't have the moo-laaaaa right now for the ditgal, I am trying to save up to pay for our vakay in July that I gotta pay for in 3 weeks... :(


----------



## Peach428

Well I definitely don't have more energy...I'm more tired...but always hungry. :(


----------



## kelster823

Peach428 where are you on your cycle?


----------



## BellaBlu

Bummer about the OH Kelster! I know the feeling.. my DH is in the military. Those uniform jobs give you a run for your money as far as getting time with them!
:flower: He's loving the coaching!
How are you hun? 

I'm holding up okay.. gotta admit I'm loving this "month off" .. No temping or OPK's.. that's a turn on in itself! Lol :rofl: ..

And I started taking my Maca today.. Got DH to take his too (no problems! which was surprising.. i didnt even have to spike his food) :lol: ..
I dont know what the deal is but I feel very *Light and Fluffy* tonight.. like that feeling you get after a glass of wine. But I haven't had any wine! If this is from the maca i'll NEVER stop taking it. :haha:


----------



## kelster823

aww so glad he is enjoying coaching.. what part of the military? my DH was in the army YEARS ago, got out in 92.. lol he was stationed a Schofields Barracks in Hawaii...

yeppers I got to live in Hawaii for a bit.. the last 1 and a half of his time... lovely place to visit but I would NEVER live there again

hmm light and fluffy. LOL maybe because you are on a break and the stress is gone.... but what a nice way to feel Bella

I wish I did right now... I am FRUSTRATED...grrr both my furry kids are bieng PITAS at the moment... I have the bedroom door closed so Jeff can get some sleep before going back in at midnite and all they want to do is go in there with him.... My Bridget TRIED to pull a fast one and pretend she needed to go out, but ran to the back door (we have a sliding glass door off our bedroom) so I had to go open the door and pick her skinny lil butt up and toss her back out into the hallway...


----------



## Peach428

My last cycle started Feb 10th...but I am very irregular...My last one before that was Oct 1st...IF I was regular I would be 5 days late..But the only symptom I have is hungry all the time and tired...but I am always tired so I don't know if it is any different....or if it is just side effects from the Maca...Who knows?


----------



## BellaBlu

He's Army :) Hawaii huh? That sounds awesome! We had the choice of going there, but we ended up coming to Germany instead. I don't regret that choice one bit, it's beautiful here. :flower: I can imagine that it was nice.. but it's one of those places like Vegas. Awesome to visit. . but not so much to live eh?

Lol about the furry kiddo's, what kind of pup's do you have?


----------



## crossroads

Hi ladies.

Does Maca boost sex drive?


----------



## kelster823

BellaBlu said:


> He's Army :) Hawaii huh? That sounds awesome! We had the choice of going there, but we ended up coming to Germany instead. I don't regret that choice one bit, it's beautiful here. :flower: I can imagine that it was nice.. but it's one of those places like Vegas. Awesome to visit. . but not so much to live eh?
> 
> Lol about the furry kiddo's, what kind of pup's do you have?


ahh Germany.. NICE and another HOO-RAH guy.. LOL 

I have two lil mixed labs- Drake is a mixed yellow lab and Bridget is a black lab/hound mix they weigh no more then 40lbs each.. PERFECT!!!! 

Crossroads- HI :wave: and welcome ...yes it does, well it does for my hubby

peach428 have been to the doc for yoru irregular cycles? do you chart? I have always had irregular cycles myself, and just thought I could NEVER get pregnant BUT I DID back in August 2009, but lost the baby in Oct.....

so I started searching everything online to help my cycle naturally... and stumbling upon Maca, NPC, and Vitex.. so have done them all... 

ok off to work

MORNING SBB and WelchRose :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SBB

Hi Kel! :flower:

Post some pics of your furr babies! 
These are mine! 

I love this thread with everyones furr babies on 
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/266094-our-furry-babies.html


Re your OPKs - mine were always similar, always a line, and sometimes a decent line, but never when I actually was about to ovulate! The CB digis are expensive though, but they're the only ones that work for me. I got them off ebay a bit cheaper than they are in the shops. 

Welsh how are you doing hun? :shrug:

And Hilary - where are you?! 

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0262.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0295.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0460.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0586.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kelster823

OMG SBB they are absolutely ADORABLE thank you for sharing

here are my fury kiddos

Drake and Bridget

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/009-1.jpg

and Dooder Bugs

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/055-1.jpg

so this morning CM was a tad more watery then it has been, which I think is a good sign and sorry TMI gassy today.. :lol:

I've looked on Ebay for the ditgal, do you know HOW MANY PEEPS place bids on those dang things.. LOL I just gotta wait til i pay for vacation :( going to cost us A LOT more then it has in the past.. I rent a home in Maine and this year I am renting it for 2 weeks, and well we usually have 5 couples come and stay... one can't she is DUE July 4th and the others are still in the air,,, the house costs $3850.00 per week.. umm yep got myself caught this year.. CRUD


----------



## SBB

Kel your furr babies are gorgeous!! I'd like a dog too and so would OH but our house is just too small, we have 3 bedrooms but one is my office and another is OHs office!! - there's no room for a baby even so we def can't have a dog!! 

I love the name Dooder Bugs!! :rofl: my furr babies are called Brown and Grey - see if you can guess which is which lol!! 

Yep watery cm is good! Dunno about the gassy lol!! Do you chart Kel, I can't remember? :shrug:

Wow I hope your friends sort it out otherwise that's a hell of a lot of money for you to pay! :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

thanks SBB.................OK REAL DOWNER........... a friend of mine JUST told she is 14 weeks pregnant........ DANG IT I SWEAR......... I dont know how much more I can take...

but anyhooooooooooooo yes I do chart, I just started this month, but I think my little signature thingie below doesn't allow you to click on it and take you my chart, am I right?? LOL

Dooder Bugs real name is ready.... KITTEN CORN CHOWDER (we adopted her) we then started calling her Tornzie but how Dooder Bugs came about :shrug:


----------



## SBB

:hugs: hate it when people are getting pregnant all around... You want to be happy for them but it's really hard not to feel jealous and resentful.... 

No your ticker doesn't take me to your chart. You can get it to like mine but I can't remember how I did it lol! 

Kitten Corn Chowder - WTF??!! How random! I like it! But I prefer Dooder Bugs! 

x x


----------



## kelster823

your chart looks good there missy.. your temps keep going up and up

yep... this is number 1 for this year, but had 3 last year. 

the friend that just told me also had a M/C last August. But yeah I want to be happy and it is just so hard :( and FaceBook forget it I mihgt as well just STAY OFF of there.... thier posting are: so grateful for my new lil man or just snuggling up with my lilttle squish.... UGH 

lets try this one.. my chart looks horrible

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## SBB

Yeh my chart is looking good, it's 'possibly' triphasic according to FF, but really, BFN this morning, no symptoms to speak of, I just don't have a good feeling. I don't want to get my hopes up at all because then I'm so upset when AF arrives. 

That link goes to my chart! If you go to your chart and then click on 'home page setup' above the calendar, then at the top of that page in a box is the web address... 

Luckily only one of my close friends is preggers (we started TTC at the same time, she got preg immediately of course), none of the rest are trying that I know of, but if they start and get a BFP before me I cannot guarantee that I won't slap them all!!!! :rofl: 

Yep I never go on Facebook anyway, people annoy me enough with their boring 'I just ate an apple' stories let alone going on about their pregnancies/babies!! 

x x


----------



## kelster823

OH NO so sorry hun :hugs: I have only ever seen BFN.. when I was preggos I never took a PG test cause I didn't know I was preggos.. weird I KNOW

ok let's try this link, thanks for the help there girlie

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d0bf5

well mostl my friends are younger then me, so I can see why they are all getting PG or all my friends (my age) already have two or three kids and are DONE, shop closed.. LOL


----------



## SBB

Yeh I've only seen BFN too, although that's better than BFP and then MC - must have been awful... :hugs:

Lets hope it's our turn soon - I'm quite sure we deserve it!! 

x x x


----------



## BabiesPlease

Ladies ... Any answers on what heartburn feels like .. never had it before but for the last few days iv had a pain on the breast bone.. hurts more when i lay on my side .. thank you x


----------



## SBB

I've never had it, but I think it's like an acidic feeling? 

x x


----------



## kelster823

heartburn STINKS......... it feels like the juices from your tummy is coming up to the back of your throat, it hurts and burns really bad, right by your breastbone sounds right also.... i had that A LOT when I was preggos, just saying :wink:



> Lets hope it's our turn soon - I'm quite sure we deserve it!!

YES WE DOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BabiesPlease

thank you ... i havnt had the acid feeling but i definatly feel like theres something ready to come up .. 

kelster823 did u get a tight feeling in your womb before you found out you were preg? x


----------



## kelster823

BabiesPlease said:


> thank you ... i havnt had the acid feeling but i definatly feel like theres something ready to come up ..
> 
> kelster823 did u get a tight feeling in your womb before you found out you were preg? x


umm my symptoms were, extremely sore (.)(.) especially when I woke up (they got bigger.. LOL I even told hubby, hey honey do these feel different to you)..... LOL, I gagged at everything-brushing my teeth, my sense of smell was uneblievable (lots of times made me gag so bad I threw up) my tummy got bigger (pants were not fitting correct), and heartburn.. I guess with the pants not fitting so I would say yeah I had a tight feeling my my tummy

I CROSS MY FINGERS for you sweetheart...


----------



## BabiesPlease

yeh my boobs are sore, more my right than left and its got bigger than the left too .. hmmm ... i hate having my bra on at the moment its making, what i think is heartburn worse. yes my sense of smell has kicked in the last 2/3 days alot more than usual

i really want to take a test now but i know i have to wait ... fingers and toes crossed .. 

thank you so much .. you ladies have made me feel so much better about what i am feeling x


----------



## Hollybush75

I know I'm not a regular updater on here :( but I thought I should add this update

I've had to stop taking the Maca Root :(

For the last week I have been continuously nauseous accompanied with stabbing pains low down in my back. It culminated in me being sick yesterday and suffering with severe stabbing pains low down in my back again. My dad said I should stop taking the Maca Root and see what happens. So this morning I didn't take it and I'm pleased/or sad to say that I've had no nausea, no vomiting and no back pains.

I'm going to stay off it for a few days then maybe try again on half the recommended dose and see if that does anything.

good luck you guys and I hope the Maca works out for you

:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Babiesplease you are so welcome... I lOVE this forum, gives me such hope and the ladies are FANTASTIC 

Hollybush I am so sorry you are feeling like that. I never had a problem taken the Maca, even in the organic powder form I wish you luck


----------



## SBB

BabiesPlease where in your cycle are you? When can you :test: ? 

Wow Kel from your description I'm glad I've never had heartburn - although if it was a preg symptom for me I'd gladly suffer! 

HollyBush - wow, that's bad... I hope you feel better. I guess we are all different and react differently to things... Maybe the Maca isn't for you.. 

I actually haven't taken it for a few days, I kept forgetting :dohh: and OH has stopped taking it to see if the twitch in his eye goes lol!! I may start again on CD1. 

I have been v tired last few days, so that could be the lack of Maca, although I think I always get like that before AF... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Welsh how are you hun? Where are you?! I see your chart finally sorted itself out.. 

Hope you're doing ok x x x :hugs:


----------



## BabiesPlease

SBB im not sure technically what state youd call it but im due on on sunday .. so i have 5days left ... i think i should wait until friday at least to test ... what do you think ? 

And Kel yes you are right it sets my mind at rest to talk to people in the same boat as me .. its great x


----------



## SBB

Hmmm... well I'd have caved and tested by now - but I just love to POAS :rofl: 

On an early result test like FRER you can get a result up to 4 days early so Friday would be fine. Just make sure you use a sensitive test. And don't be too disappointed if it's BFN because lots of people don't get a BFP until after AF is due... 


x x


----------



## BabiesPlease

well if i test friday thats two days before im due on ... i guess i could wait another few days til after AF is due .. i nearly cracked yesterday but like you said i dont want it to be a BFN .. x


----------



## kelster823

yep heartburn SUXS SBB............... horrible feeling :( but like you said if it because you gots a lil bean then it's ALL WORTH IT......:)

Babiesplease,,,, I woulda POAS already, I stocked up with the Dollar Tree tests the other day :rofl: so by the end of next week I'll be a PEE-O-HOLIC.. lol 

welp DH is snoring away again, funny how I JUST told you yesterday, he has "normal" hours... well after being at work since midnite last night, he came home at 4:15pm only to go back to bed because he got mandatoried for midnite tonight to 4:30pm tomorrow 

my poor boo had been working 16 hours shifts the last 3 days

kay off to make myself some din din.. I am hungry!!!


----------



## SBB

Poor DH he must be knackered! 

I'm going to try and stay off B&B tomorrow, got a deadline and I got NO work done today! So have a great day tomorrow and will be on when I've got some work done! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

nite SBB....get your work done.. lol ..know all to well.. it's hard when you work from home

I'll be in the office tomorrow, so I can peek a sneak but that's it


----------



## Peach428

Kel- No I don't chart and I have not been to a doctor because I don't have insurance...I try to go but the docs never do anything and I end up paying an arm and a leg for nothing so I gave up. I have a cyst on my left ovary and hoping Maca will help it in any way! : /


----------



## kelster823

Peach428 said:


> Kel- No I don't chart and I have not been to a doctor because I don't have insurance...I try to go but the docs never do anything and I end up paying an arm and a leg for nothing so I gave up. I have a cyst on my left ovary and hoping Maca will help it in any way! : /

aww sweetie I am so sorry you have no insurance, that stinks..:(

I know all to well how much it costs, as I work for the biggest medical insurance company in NJ 


maybe you should start charting..... to go the fertilityfriend.com 

do you have a BBT? they are pretty cheap in walmart, cvs, walgreens ect ect... start taking your temp each morning at the same time, and place the temp info onto your chart w/ FF that might help pinpoint your O


----------



## Peach428

Thanks...and I work at Walgreens...Their tests are way too expensive! ...lol...I like the Wal-Mart ones!..lol


----------



## HunnieBee83

Hey ladies!!! Im THINKING of taking Maca. I have a freaking LOW sex drive, and TTC #1. AS of now, Im only taking Pre-natals, and Chasteberry.. Do U think Maca can help? It's ALMOST $25 a bottle, just want suggesstions b4 I buy!!! THX


----------



## BabiesPlease

Ok ladies .. i have been feeling very strange since yesterday and today .. i was watching criminal minds last night and my OH text me and he asked me how i was and all of a sudden i burst out crying .. what the hell! then this a.m i started crying again but almost felt like i was hyper ventilating .. went dizzy etc

i also think i had a few bits of spotting today ... fingers crossed ...x


----------



## SBB

HunnieBee83 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Im THINKING of taking Maca. I have a freaking LOW sex drive, and TTC #1. AS of now, Im only taking Pre-natals, and Chasteberry.. Do U think Maca can help? It's ALMOST $25 a bottle, just want suggesstions b4 I buy!!! THX

Hi HunnieBee!

Well, have a good read through the thread and see what you think. Some of the ladies have noticed a positive difference. Personally I don't think I noticed much of a difference, but having said that none of us have been taking it for very long! 

I think it might be worth a shot! Everyone reacts differently so it's hard to recommend something! :shrug:

if you decide to go for it let us know how you get on 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Babiesplease your symptoms sound good! Well not good that you almost hyperventilated but you know what I mean! 

So I finally got a pic under my name, now you can see what I look like - a french frie with a face drawn on! 

x x x x


----------



## MrsEngland

Can anyone help me with where to buy maca? I've googled it but i'm never sure with buying supplements online as where is okay to buy from. I'm in the UK.
Thanks.


----------



## SBB

MrsEngland I got mine from here:
https://www.creative-nature.co.uk/maca.html

But Holland and Barratt probably sell it? 

x x


----------



## kelster823

ok quick sneak peek as I am at work today.. BLAH...


SSB you are TO MUCH,. love the photo of you, very becoming.. LOL

DANG NABBIT.... my DH got nailed again today to work midnites ..... :( I mean hello, the paycheck is gonna be REALLY nice but I miss him and he is leaving Sunday for 5 days ... grrrrrr I gotta get some time in here ya know... lol at least he knows it too sooooo ::: wink wink :::: 

ok off like a light

TTYL


----------



## MrsEngland

SBB said:


> MrsEngland I got mine from here:
> https://www.creative-nature.co.uk/maca.html
> 
> But Holland and Barratt probably sell it?
> 
> x x

The holland and barratt near me doesn't sell it but thank you for the link...Also which is better powder or capsules? Thanks

xx


----------



## SBB

I thought the powder is meant to be better - but tastes disgusting apparently! If you can disguise it then it's probably ok. Kelster823 had the powder. All the rest of us wimps have the tablets! 
x x


----------



## BabiesPlease

ok ladies i cracked ... i did a test i got a BFN!!! Very disappointed ... :( x


----------



## honey08

healthydirect we use to get ours from ,, both me and OH took it while ttc , that and pressed , OH still takes it now cos he swears it boosts his energy....not on my part tho :rofl:

goodluck ladies x


----------



## BellaBlu

I got mine from amazon! It's just powder in capsule, so I like to think it's pretty much the same :haha: (yes, we're wimps!)

I like it, and my DH likes it too.

I got mine on www.amazon.com .. It's cheap! & HunnieBee.. I suggest going to amazon. You can get some pure, good quality capsules there for 10 bucks a bottle, (even cheaper if you look around on amazon, there are alot of vendors) 

Hope you're all doing great! xx :friends:


----------



## SBB

BabiesPlease said:


> ok ladies i cracked ... i did a test i got a BFN!!! Very disappointed ... :( x

Don't worry it could still be too early.... Try testing with FMU as well it's more likely to give you a BFP x x x


----------



## SBB

Hi kell! How are you doing? Looong day today! 

X x


----------



## kelster823

BabiesPlease said:


> ok ladies i cracked ... i did a test i got a BFN!!! Very disappointed ... :( x

oh nooooooooooo keep testing though til that wicked witch shows., BUT I SURE HOPE SHE DOESN'T

I got mine powder form thru iherb.com and the pills at our local Vitamin Shoppe store..........

My (.)(.) are feeling a tad sensative today, I didn't get a chance to OPK today cause I was at work, not all about doing that in the ladies bathroom ,with gals coming in and out all the time...but gonna try to squeeze some out to test in a bit LOL LOL


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Hi kell! How are you doing? Looong day today!
> 
> X x


hey FRENCH FRY lady :rofl: doing ok... long day at work, got up at 3:30am and got home at 5pm...... it's an hour commute for me, thank goodness I work from home

what's new with you? I see you couldn't stay away from B&B today LOL


:wave: hey Bella!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Wow that's a long day! Shame your dh is gonna be away too, hope he's not going to miss ovulation? 

Well I couldn't stay off, I tried! But I've been poas all day too! Check out my post in preg gallery photos and see what you think... Got 3 FRERs with the faintest line ever... I'm not too sure... We'll see what happens in the morning!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

oooooooooooooh on my way


----------



## SBB

Thanks for looking kell! I'm going to sleep now (with fingers and toes crossed!) and will update you in the morning... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

nite nite sweetie.... can't WAIT to log on tomorrow and see 

I won't be on til 6:30am here so what ,that makes it 12:30pm there right??? u are 6 hours ahead I think LOL


----------



## Peach428

How do you know if Maca is working?


----------



## SBB

You'll feel the effect! Or your OH will suddenly be wanting :sex: all the time!


----------



## SBB

Hey Kell, well it's not good news :cry: *Three* :bfn: this morning - *THREE!!!*

See the post https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/295212-frer-12dpo-evaps-lines-update-pg3-3.html

Temp still up so I know I'm not out, but I think those were just faulty FRERs. I will sue them!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: is all I can say sweetie, that's all I can say


----------



## SBB

Thanks hun, should have known it was too good to be true! :shrug:

But temp still high and it was dropping by this time last cycle... So I'm not out Damn it!!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Peach428 said:


> How do you know if Maca is working?

sweetie are you more concerned about getting your period? it has been a long time right? you haven't been to the doctor's cause you have no insurance correct?

to me it is very unhealthly NOT to have a period longer then 3 months, if that's the case, then I would try Natural Progestrone Cream. I know it's a force bleed but your body has got to release the lining.

I am not a doctor or a nurse or anyone in the medical field and I am not trying to make people think this may be their miracle but I can say NPC worked for me. At least it gave me a bleed and my lining shed

But about the Maca, it can take up to 3 months for the stuff to regulate in your body, remember these are not drugs they are natural herbs


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Thanks hun, should have known it was too good to be true! :shrug:
> 
> But temp still high and it was dropping by this time last cycle... So I'm not out Damn it!!!
> 
> x x x

lol did you see my post in the photo thread??? 

I know it SUXS and it suxs in a bad way.. just think I have been going thru this for 19 years.... well not TECHNICALLY trying trying, but I have taken my fair share of PG test throughout the last 19 years

I go to my doctor but having children just never came up with him because DH and I chose to let it just happen and if it did- then we were blessed, if it didn't-him and I were meant to just enjoy the HELL OUT of life and we sure have.. 
we go so many places (him and I are HUGE DALLAS COWBOYS FANS-if you can't tell by our avatar photo) and we go out every other year to Dallas Texas to watch a game, we go to Maine every year for 2 weeks, been to Las Vegas, Disney, we can go and do whenever we want

BUT NOW DANG NABBIT after being pregnant I want it.. I want it so bad... 

I just don't get it.... 

sorry for the rant but I am so mad right now that you got BFN this morning


----------



## SBB

Bloody hell 19 years is a long time - would you not go to the doctor now after the MC and get tests, or do you still want to just see if it happens? Now you know it's really something you want so badly? :shrug:

Lol it does sound like you have a great life! Make the most of it, a baby will change everything! Not in a bad way of course but still! :happydance:

You're so sweet thank you for the support - I had convinced myself this would take a long long time to happen so I was so excited I couldn't believe it when I saw those lines! Oh well time will tell.... 

:hugs:
x x x x


----------



## kelster823

we still believe in -let the big man upstairs decide!!! even DH texted me back the other day when I found out my friend told she was PG, he said, it's all in the hands of the man upstairs, but we are blessed to have the life we have.. WHICH IS SO TRUE...

we have 2 nieces and 2 nephews and all of our close friends kids call us aunt and uncle and we spoil those kids rotten. Maybe one day he'll let it be OUR TIME, OUR MOMENT, OUR SPECIAL BLESSING.


----------



## SBB

I hope so! But as you say you have a great life so if it takes a while so be it! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

lol we STOP at the age of 42.......... that's it.. no ifs ands or buts.........

I hope you have a good day... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: keep your chin up,,, like you said your temps are STILL up, I will say a lil prayer for ya 


FINALLY getting to be beautiful here now.. yesterday in the 60's and by Saturday sunny and 70's...... FINALLY.... lol


----------



## SBB

Woohoo it's nice here too! 

Have a lovely day hun x x x x


----------



## kelster823

OMG I took a OPK test last nite and the line was the darkest I have ever seen, not QUITE the same color and well because I got issues of POAS I took another this morning ( I know I shouldn't do it in the AM butttttttttttttttt )

and this sucker is MUCH DARKER today. PLEASE TELL ME I am gonna O.... but it better NOT be anytime AFTER Monday, since he leaving Sunday afternoon.... and poor DH is hurting bad due to all this OT he is working

I think if I show him this he MIGHT be up for it.. :lol:


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> OMG I took a OPK test last nite and the line was the darkest I have ever seen, not QUITE the same color and well because I got issues of POAS I took another this morning ( I know I shouldn't do it in the AM butttttttttttttttt )
> 
> and this sucker is MUCH DARKER today. PLEASE TELL ME I am gonna O.... but it better NOT be anytime AFTER Monday, since he leaving Sunday afternoon.... and poor DH is hurting bad due to all this OT he is working
> 
> I think if I show him this he MIGHT be up for it.. :lol:

*
AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!*

It should be in the next 24-48 hours max, get him into bed later!!

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## kelster823

I hope so... :happydance: 

the problem is though, my temps are horrible, I don't know if it's because the ceiling fan is always on HIGH.. the hubby can't sleep any other way, so either I am all bundled up (when he's home) or I put it on low (need the noise) and sleep not so bundled up... the was a major dip yesterday but I also took it at 3:30am because that is what time i get up to go to work but normally it's at 6:15 to 6:30am

I'll take more later to make sure

aw he just stopped home to say hi... he look so cute in his uniform!!!!


----------



## SBB

Ah bless!

Don't worry too much about your temps, just keep taking them and see what happens.

At 3.15 your body is probably quite cool, it starts to warm up again at 4.30-5am someone posted the other day... FF will just ignore it if it wants to anyway because of the time.. 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Ah bless!
> 
> Don't worry too much about your temps, just keep taking them and see what happens.
> 
> At 3.15 your body is probably quite cool, it starts to warm up again at 4.30-5am someone posted the other day... FF will just ignore it if it wants to anyway because of the time..
> 
> x x x

ahhhh thanks for that info, good to know.. :)


----------



## Peach428

Well I have offically been on Maca for two weeks. I took one capsule the first wk (525mg) Then the next week I took one in the morning and one at night equalling 1050mg. Today I just started taking 3...I don't feel any effects what so ever..This whole "more energy" thing....yeah...not so much. I have not gotten my period so that mean I am still irregular...So it just feels like nothing is working...I don't know....


----------



## SBB

Maca isn't going to regulate your period in 2 weeks, as I think kell said it's not a drug, it's a herb... You have to give it time to work. It's not meant to bring on your period... 

I think perhaps you were expecting too much from it!


----------



## SBB

Kell, my temp dropped today :cry: I'm not sure if it means I'm out but I think so... 

How you doing? 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Kell, my temp dropped today :cry: I'm not sure if it means I'm out but I think so...
> 
> How you doing?
> 
> x x x

nooooooooooo :nope: :nope: oh CRAP, but isn't AF suppose to show today? and she hasn't yet right? I am still crossing my fingers for you

doing ok, slept in the guest bedroom last nite, LOL, hubby didn't work OT but boy was he tired and well he was snoring pretty bad so I said forget it not worth even trying to fall asleep :lol: .. 

I had some AF like crampy cramps last nite :shrug: never noticed that before but I guess with tis whole REALLY trying thing, I notice more now then ever

welp off to start working

talk to ya in a bit 

Peach- yes it is an herb not medicine so it wil take time for it to get into your body to regulate things- what kind did you get?


----------



## SBB

Lol you sound like me - I sleep with earplugs in - and my OH doesn't even snore!! :rofl: 

So did you get any :sex: after your +opk?! 

I've updated my pics AGAIN after I cracked and went to by more tests!! 
Here you go https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-12dpo-evaps-lines-more-tests-pg-8-lol-8.html 

I dunno I still have a weeny bit of hope... Only time will tell!! Yep AF should show today, but it usually comes any time, so it may be the middle of the night or the middle of the day... 

x x x 

x x x x


----------



## kelster823

ok I checked out the photos and left ya a message :)

nope :nope: no :sex: yesterday.... he fell out around 6pm... but I told him I get it today, tomorrow, and Sunday before he leaves.. END OF DISCUSSION.. :lol:


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> nope :nope: no :sex: yesterday.... he fell out around 6pm... but I told him I get it today, tomorrow, and Sunday before he leaves.. END OF DISCUSSION.. :lol:

:rofl: 

the poor blokes gonna be shattered!! But baby making come first lol!! 

Thanks for the message, the line has gone a bit darker now... If AF comes after all these tests I'll be gutted. And very very poor. :nope:

I wonder what's happened to WelshRose - she hasn't been on in days... 

I might PM her x x x


----------



## kelster823

that's what he said... :thumbup: :thumbup: 



> Thanks for the message, the line has gone a bit darker now... If AF comes after all these tests I'll be gutted. And very very poor

acckkk it has?? keep me posted

I know I left her a message on her page... :shrug: :shrug: :shrug: :shrug: haven't heard back yet...

I hope she is OK...

and where is Bella...... oh Bella... how are you?


----------



## SBB

Just POAS again, feint pink line - again. But wiped and saw blood :cry: Think AF is here... 

F**KING STUPID TESTS! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Just POAS again, feint pink line - again. But wiped and saw blood :cry: Think AF is here...
> 
> F**KING STUPID TESTS!
> 
> x x x

NOOO.... aww sweetie I am so sorry, I am right here with ya :cry: :cry: :cry:

well if that is the case, later on, sit down have a cold beverage or wine or whatever you prefer.. and we'll go onto the next cycle together

((((( BIG ARSE HUG ))))))


----------



## SBB

Thanks sweetie - Yes I'm gonna have a FUCK OFF MASSIVE glass of wine!!! 

I just can't believe how many tests with a feint line. This is what you get for testing too early. Next time, remind me how shit I feel right now and *DO NOT ALLOW* me to test AT ALL!!! If AF is late,_* THEN*_ I test!! 

Maybe it was a chemical and I nearly got there but not quite.... 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

well you ENJOY that big glass of wine.. ( bleck I can't do wine :) I am a beer girl ) 

and you got it my friend, I will tell you NO.. NO TESTING TIL you are LATE.. I promise 

and if it was a chemical- then at least u def DID let go of an egg and it got all dazzled up for a time and it WILL happen and the SUCKER WILL STICK!!!!!!!!

we are now in this together til the end!!!!


----------



## SBB

Thank hun you made me feel better! Yeh in a way I would rather it was a chemical than faulty tests, at least then I know most bits are working lol! 

Lol I hate beer! I've tried to make myself like it but it's just so horrible! Tastes like I imagine water would taste if you left a bit of rusty metal in it for ages!!

Yep we are in it together - next month we will be bump buddies I'm sure of it!! 

x x x x


----------



## kelster823

umm beer.. LOL we even have a kegorater downstairs at our bar.. haven't touch the dang thing since what, Feb 14th though, but you bet I will have one today... Hubby has got Bud Lite on tap however, I am a Mich Ultra gal...

I BET you anything, you will get preggos before me.. BUT I do hope we are bump buddies soon, VERY SOON!!!


----------



## SBB

Kel you're gonna get sick of my updates soon lol! The 'bleeding' has stopped, it's just brown now.. Infact it's pretty much gone. I have to work (not at home!) all day tomorrow but I'll try and update you at some point!!

x x x


----------



## kelster823

HMMMMM POSSIBLY IMPLANT BLEEDING???? keep me updated kiddo!!! I will be thinking for you


----------



## SBB

Thanks sweetie will let you know!! 

Now get :sex: as soon as dh gets home!!

X x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Thanks sweetie will let you know!!
> 
> Now get :sex: as soon as dh gets home!!
> 
> X x

umm yep nope.. he's not in the mood.... in bed sleeping...not gonna be my month I can feel it 

But I'll be up early tomorrow so I will check in


----------



## SBB

Oh no sorry kel... They just don't get how important it is - they just have to get in the mood!! 

Well, :witch: got me this morning. That's that. No 2 ways about it she's definitely here... 

Ah well, onto next month.... 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

Wow you girls have been busy on here....I've just had to read thru 10pages to catch up with you all:hugs::shock:

SBB...:hugs::hugs:....I'm sorry that nasty ol hag turned up hun:hugs: Your temps are still above the coverline thou....I think if I were you I'd probably test again once she's gone just to check that you haven't had a "period" while bfp. This happened to me last year with the twins and I know another friend on here had periods for the first four months before finding out she was pg...her son is now a happy healthy 8yr old.

Kel...Hope you manage to seduce that hubby of yours today...really hope you're lucky:hugs:

Bella...where are you lovely?

BabiesPlease...anymore updates? Hope you're doing ok?

Peach...I hope things sort themselves out soon for you lovely:hugs:

Holly...Hope you're ok sweets and your back is better now:hugs:

Thank-you so much for your msgs SBB and Kel....was really touched by your concern:hugs: I've had a pretty busy wk one way or another and had planned to come on here on thursday after work but it had been a hell of day....I'm usually pretty good at leaving work in work but a 24yr old patient really got to me:cry:

Well I'm still not completely sure what the hell is going on....my temps maybe suggesting O may have happened yesterday:shrug:...but the bleeding/spotting is still on going...feeling really quite fed-up with it now....roll on next friday when I can have my scan done. 

What's everyone upto this weekend? I'm going off for a :shower: in a minute before taking Callum swimming...and then cooking a roast. We're off to watch our local ice hockey team, the Cardiff Devils, play their last game of the season tomorrow evening....Callum is Soooo excited, it's the first time he will of been:dohh::rofl: and other than that just the usual household chores.

I love your furbabies SBB and Kel...:awww:....here's my little monkey...
Poppy:


Hope everyone is well....Big :hugs: and love....I've missed you guys:hugs: xxx


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Oh no sorry kel... They just don't get how important it is - they just have to get in the mood!!

apparently not....but oh well, what am I gonna do... I have tried to tell him at least every other day starting around day 11... but i got the " you know how my week was" yadda yadda yadda, however we could go out last night and have a few.... hmmmm 




> Well, :witch: got me this morning. That's that. No 2 ways about it she's definitely here...
> 
> Ah well, onto next month....

DAMMIT I am so pee-oded right now............... well I'll be with ya the whole way sweet :hugs: :hugs: 

WELSHROSE there you are :wave: :wave: :wave: we were wondering and hoping everything was ok.... I am so sorry you had week of hell, that poor girl

and next Friday a scan for????? 

your furry kid is adorable

enjoy the game, we have our state hockey team that is the Devils too.. NJ Devils. I am not a hockey fan, I tried just couldn't get into it.. I am ALL about American FOOTBALL.. lol I miss it.. 

have either of you thought about going to the game when it comes to the UK? it is awesome

ok off for some breakfast and then we are taking the puppers for a run and a walk

LOVE YOU LADIES.... have a WONDERFUL DAY!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Kel...
I've never seen an american football game...might have to look out for it:thumbup:

The scan is to check to see if I have any evidence of polyps/fibroids that could be causing all the bleeding. I'm going armed with questions, and even thou I'm of the same cloth, the sonographer will probably tell me that she can't give me any kind of results...I'm naughty I guess for asking but...:winkwink:...you don't know unless you try right?!:lol:

Hope you enjoy your walk/run.....you sound so fantastically fit hun...could do with you here to kick my butt into action!:rofl:

Hope everyone else is ok and having a great saturday:hugs: xxx


----------



## kelster823

WelshRose said:


> Hiya Kel...
> I've never seen an american football game...might have to look out for it:thumbup:
> 
> The scan is to check to see if I have any evidence of polyps/fibroids that could be causing all the bleeding. I'm going armed with questions, and even thou I'm of the same cloth, the sonographer will probably tell me that she can't give me any kind of results...I'm naughty I guess for asking but...:winkwink:...you don't know unless you try right?!:lol:
> 
> Hope you enjoy your walk/run.....you sound so fantastically fit hun...could do with you here to kick my butt into action!:rofl:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok and having a great saturday:hugs: xxx

well if you get the chance this year , gooooo, it is such a great experience.. not sure of the two teams playing this fall.. well just found out it looks like 2 games this year and not just one
NFL commissioner Roger Goodell said Tuesday that the second game also could be played in London or another location in the United Kingdom

FIT.. ummmm nope not me... I am 5'11" and not a small gal.. about a 16/18,,LOL the dogs went for the run and we just stood there with a cup of coffee and watched.. LOL but I am trying to get back in shape

oh ok so that is what the scan is for.... I hope it's not what you think it is sweetie.... I only wish you the best :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl: at the :coffee: Hun....That would be my style:rofl:

I'm arranging a gym induction for next weekend...I'm hoping to get there at least 3 times a week, ideally 4.

As for the scan hun...I'm actually hoping that they do find a polyp that's causing all this...at least then it can be dealt with. If there's no sign of anything then I'm back at the drawing board:dohh: 

The bleeding has been pretty weird today really it was kinda medium this morning with some fair sized clots (sorry tmi) but now it's back at spotting again...:shrug:...Honestly it does my head in:dohh:

I hope everyone is having a fab evening....I'm bored at the mo...DH is engrossed in the Rugby that he recorded earlier....I know the final score but have been banned from speaking:haha:

:hug:


----------



## SBB

*Yippee Welshie your back!!  We missed you!!*

So Welshie glad you're ok! Was getting a bit worried about you! Hope you enjoyed your swim... I'd love a roast, I'm starving - I'm a veggie so it's have to be without the meat lol! :happydance:

I hope the scan goes well and they can give you some answers, it must be driving you mad by now :dohh:

Welsh your furr babie is sooo cute! I love furr babies! 

Thanks hun, I might do another test just in case, and also just to see if any lines come up so I know if the FRERs were evaps. AF is here full force - bloody agony! So I really doubt I'm preggers. Had to work all day too which was a right pain! I woke up at 6am and temp was 36.2 so I knew AF was gonna come, then I went back to sleep and woke up at normal time & temp was 36.6 or whatever, I just put that on the chart but dismissed it cos I'd already got up earlier. Then bloody AF arrived. :dohh:

To be honest if it was a chemical it's not the end of the world, at least I know that most things are working ok... I went for my CD1 blood test today, so should know results on Weds and whether I have PCOS or not. Doc is also going to give me Clomid to bring ovulation earlier. Did you know that clomid increases your chance of twins from 1 in 80 to 1 in 10!! 


Hi Kel! :hi:

Sorry your DH is being rubbish - I don't think they realise how much stress we go through TTC, and all they have to do is have a shag every other day - it's not exactly hardship!!

I don't even tell my OH when I'm ovulating now because it's too much pressure for him... Sometimes it drives me mental if he's not in the mood I want to scream and say for f**ks sake do you have any idea how short the window of opportunity is here??!! But obviously that just has the opposite effect because it's even more pressure! 

Wow Kel you're really tall - me too! I'm 5'10... 

Anyway, hope everyone is ok, I'm just relaxing in front of the fire, going to take some pain killers I've got horrendous AF pains! Mmmm we've got potato wedges cooking, with sweet potatoes too... smells yummy! I'm soooo hungry! 

x x x


----------



## BabiesPlease

only update is that like SBB with witch is coming to get me ... blood when wipe defo feeling like shes gona hit me with a vengance ... ahhh well ill just have to BD wayyy more next month haha ... hes home from Brunei after a month so there will defo be lots of catching up .. by then we will have been on maca for a month ... so fingers crossed ..

any more updates? x


----------



## SBB

Oh no BabiesPlease - sorry if the :witch: gets you... 

Yep loads of :sex: this month, lets all go for Xmas babies!! 

x x x


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm here :flower: .. How are you honey? Love your furbaby!
So I've decided that NTNP + Maca = Wayyy more :sex: than usual. Good stuff :thumbup:

I will laugh at the irony if I get my :bfp: this month! :lol:

Fx'd for all of you. :friends:


----------



## kelster823

hey ladies

glad the board finally came back up....

ok lemme see if I can remember everything everyone said...

Welsh- then I hope they do find something for you so you can start at the begininng

SSB- I got hubby to give in LOL especially since he leaving in a few hrs :( DAM YOU ARE TALL too.............woo hoooo always nice to meet someone as tall as you

the DH IS SHORTER then me; by at least 3 inches.. but no one really notices it much anymore

Baboesplease I am sorry the witch is coming

hey Bella- glad to see ya back at it again....

welp going to have an early lunch before hubby leaves for Atlantic City for 4 days

TTYL


----------



## Peach428

I am taking the capsules...The day I started taking 1575mg.. I had a huge stomach ache all day so I took a day off and I am going back to 2 capsules (1050mg) a day..I think my body can't handle that much! Oh and I asked the guy at the Vitamin Shoppe n said it could regulate your irregular cycles...So that's where I got that from.


----------



## kelster823

so cd 18 (this past Saturday the 20th), I had gotten my darkest line yet on my OPK... crosses fingers it was truly IT!!! my chart doesn't show any crosshairs yet but my temps have been rising since March 18th and well I got DH to :sex: last nite and :sex: this morning----- hee hee hee sorry TMI 

I have been googling EVERYTHING to look at + OKP photos and mine look just the same...



I hope you ladies all had a wonderful weekend.... we had BEAUTIFUL weather, in the low 70's and sunny.. it was so nice!!!

TTY all later


----------



## SBB

Yay kell you got some :sex: lol! 

B&B has been down all day! I was really bored earlier and it wouldn't bloody work, then it came back on 5 mins before I had to go out!! 

Hope everyone is ok, I'm knackered, I got up this morning but I was so tired, I went back to bed for about 4 hours! Bloody AF really knocked it out of me... 

Kel I'm going to find the link to your chart in a second and have a look at your temps... Woohoo hope you've ov'd!! 

I poas today, an frer, I knew it would be -ve, which it was, but I just wanted to make sure the others weren't just evaps or something. This one was totally -ve, not even a hint of a line. So def think the others were +ve... 

Anyway, I probably won't be able to sleep so may be on for a while! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

HA.. LOL I think I got in my siggy now... 

WTH are you doing up? isn't it like 2:40am at your place??? is it because you took that nappy nap?? 

yep we just HAPPEN to run into our friend ( the onethat I just found out was preggos) yesterday and she came right out and told Jeff- you have to :sex: all the time... the last time she got preggos they :sex: everyday for two weeks and this one as well.. so I think she got into his head.. i looked at him and said I TOLD YA SO!!!!

aww hun... just to even get a faint + I would of crapped my pants..LOL I KNOW I KNOW that everyone says this.. but it happend for a reason, reasons we may never know :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lol no it's nearly 1am... We went out so got in about half an hour ago... 

I looked at your chart (you need to put it in your sig so I can chart stalk you more easily!) I think it'll be clearer once there's a couple more temps on there... 

I like that your friend has talked him into it... Great!!

Well now I'm in bed I'm actually pretty tired... So going to sleep, catch up tomorrow... 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Doh I just realised you said you put your chart in your siggy!! Obviously didn't read it properly!! X x


----------



## kelster823

he he he he NP :) 

yep I said the same thing, I know I need more temps, that BIG drop was the 3:30am temp which I know will get wiped out

OKEY DOKEY I am heading to beddie to...

TTY in the am.. get some good zzzz''s


----------



## BabiesPlease

yep the witch got me bad! ... has anyone noticed a heavier flow while on maca? x


----------



## SBB

Sorry the :witch: got you.... :hugs: 

No I haven't to be honest, but I get Very heavy flow anyway (for the first day at least) but I haven't noticed it being any worse.. 

x x


----------



## kelster823

morning well um afternoon now

Babiesplease I am so sorry She has got you bad.. I'd have to say nope as well :(

Hey SBB how are ya today? you get sleep? 

well I tried to upload a photo off my camera of my OPK tests but my dang computer keeps shutting down everytime I plug it in.... I KNOW I O'd on CD 18-March 20th... the line is so dark, I hope I got enough :sex: before DH left ... 

well hope all is well :) ttyl


----------



## SBB

Hi Kell :flower:

I'm ok today, I am still totally knackered! I just get so tired when AF comes, that bloody :witch: really knocks it out of me! 

Damn, try and get some pics up if you can. Sounds like you've done all the :sex: you can I'm sure it's enough! Woohoo Xmas baby making month!! 

I have bought some Floradix Liquid Iron which contains B6 and B12 - have you taken either of those before? I don't want to take anything that might mess up my cycle! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

yeah she does that to me too... I always tell hubby that she actually makes it feel like someone has got a machetti, usually on day 1-3, just scraping my insides..BLECK but the cramping isn't toooo bad

I will try later to get that photo up... but what's killing me is, it's only half dark but I have read that they say if the test line is at least partically darker then the control line you've got a +

umm nope never tried either of those.. but my Femaprin has 100mg of B6 in it though

my +opk looks just like the middle one of this photo (this is not mine) mines a little darker, my (.)(.) are a little tender today and I have a lil bit of cramping too


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7610725.html

actually more like this one CD 17

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7614067.html


----------



## SBB

I think your OPKs are positive, that's the darkest line I've ever had on one.... And with the sore (.)(.) and cramping I'd say it seems like you're ovulating or just have. :yipee: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

ok here are my OPK 

the one that says 20 on it is just the date I took it but that is CD 18

what ya think? I know the last one at the bottom looks kinda dark too but that I one I just took so it was still wet,, now that it is dry it's not that dark, you can also see I am SOOO A POAS gal.. I took 4 on March 18th 

OH I HOPE you see what I see, but if not then it's all OK!!! 

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/2010_0322opk0551.jpg


----------



## SBB

Lol I think you are a poas aholic!! - although you should see my stack of HPTs from last week - there must be 20!! 

I'd say the top 19 one and the one that says 20 are +ve. And the last one but as you say that's wet. 

I'd keep BDing when DH gets back just in case, but looking at these, and your little temp dip today, if it goes up tomorrow I'd say that's it!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Thanks for looking and giving me your honest opinion.... :hugs: :hugs:


I hope it's it and that my temps go up tomorrow..

he'll be home Thursday afternoon, he better watch it when he walks in the door.. LOL


----------



## SBB

Lol I'm sure he won't mind after a few days without!! I'll check on your chart in the morning x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Hi everyone :wave:

I'm trying anything new this month O:)
How can the powder form be taken apart from in a smoothie or something?
I'm leaning more towards the tablets :thumbup:

I've been looking at it on ebay. . . .
Can someone take a look for me? O:)
I'm a newbie to maca and ebay lol

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/90-Maca-Root...ural_AlternativeTherapies?hash=item1e5ad4ba17


:dust:


----------



## kelster823

Hi Maaybe2010 welcome

Sorry wish I could help you out but being from US , not sure if this is what he ladies on this thread from the UK use..

I use the website iherb.com and the powder form, I also put my stuff in a water bottle with either OJ and/or tang; just gotta shake it up really good :) 

OK can someone please tell me WHY every show I put on tonight is about someone gettimg pregnant? LOL is it a sign??? ....nope..


----------



## maaybe2010

Thanks hun,

I might just go for it O:)

xx


----------



## SBB

Hi maaybe! 
Yay come and join our maca party! 
I've never bought anything like this off eBay, I got mine from creativenature.co.uk but it's def more expensive than eBay...
I did read somewhere you should def make sure it's organic stuff...

Are you going to get oh to take it too? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hi kel! Yep I'm sick of pregnant tv people!! Some nights it just seems like every bloody channel is another one! 

There's a series on here at the moment called one born every minute. About women giving birth... I'm too scared to watch it though, I think it might put me right off getting preg at all!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Hi maaybe!
> I did read somewhere you should def make sure it's organic stuff...


exactly what SBB said, you want organic... if you can find it in the UK, try to find Navitas Brand.


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:


> Hi maaybe!
> Yay come and join our maca party!
> I've never bought anything like this off eBay, I got mine from creativenature.co.uk but it's def more expensive than eBay...
> I did read somewhere you should def make sure it's organic stuff...
> 
> Are you going to get oh to take it too?
> 
> X x x

:happydance:

Ohh it's on sale atm from your site!
I've just got them :thumbup:
£16 (something) for 200 
Ebay was £8.99 for 90
So it works out almost the same but I feel more assured not getting them off ebay :wacko:

Yep he'll be taking it too :)
He's on Wellman conception now too :haha:

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB said:



> Hi kel! Yep I'm sick of pregnant tv people!! Some nights it just seems like every bloody channel is another one!
> 
> There's a series on here at the moment called one born every minute. About women giving birth... I'm too scared to watch it though, I think it might put me right off getting preg at all!!
> 
> X x x


I've watched all of them so far!
None of them are scary though. . .
Nothing you wouldn't expect or haven't seen before O:)
(if your like me that is, I watch all things baby related haa)

:dust:


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Hi kel! Yep I'm sick of pregnant tv people!! Some nights it just seems like every bloody channel is another one!
> 
> There's a series on here at the moment called one born every minute. About women giving birth... I'm too scared to watch it though, I think it might put me right off getting preg at all!!
> 
> X x x

well I was an A$$ last nite and watched 16 and Pregnant on MTV... I just wanted to go through the TV and strangle them.... grrrr

nahh it won't put you off, I watch A Baby Story and Birth-Day on our channel here; TLC all the time and it doesn't scare me... is that what you are scared off, actually giving birth?

Hell that is what drugs are for... lol 

the DH has texted me all day today... awwww he misses me... I said, please go have fun with the guys, drink, gamble, do guy things.. LOL


----------



## SBB

Cool glad you got them, yeh I think buying that kind of thing from eBay could be dodgy, although probably no more so than any online shop! Well me and welsh got ours from there so at least we know they're ok... 

Maybe I'll brave it and watch one of the programmes, to be honest I don't want to think about giving birth just yet! I'm happy with just being pregnant and I'll cross that bridge a bit nearer the time!! 

I'm going to sleep now, catch up tomorrow...
Kell don't forget to put your temp in, I am stalking you now!! 
Xxx


----------



## kelster823

I won't forget I promise,, it's the first thing I do in the AM...oooh I gotta a stalker now... bbahhhahahaha

Nite Nite sweetie,,, sweet dreams


----------



## SBB

Ahh that's v cute of your OH, hope you're not feeling too lonely without him!

Yeh I am a little scared of giving birth, but I'll be fine! I'll def get all the drugs lol! 

I've never seen 16 and pregnant, and to be honest I think I'll give it a miss!!

Night Hun catch up tomorrow x x x


----------



## kelster823

I like to have the alone time....sometimes......

I forgot to tell ya.....(you'll get this when you log on tomorrow) I took another OPK tonight and it was DEF - - - - not even a hint of being +.... so here's hoping to a rise in my temps!!!!!


----------



## Peach428

I have the capsules but what tells you if it is "organic?"


----------



## kelster823

SBB STALK ME STALK ME STALK ME.... 

anyhoo.. Peaches the package will tell you if it is organic


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> SBB STALK ME STALK ME STALK ME....

:rofl: 


Ok I've stalked you! Sorry I slept in til 10!!

Ok so FF has put your OV at CD17, I did think it might when I looked, but your temps CD18/19 weren't really any higher than before! So did you :sex: before/on CD17? I still think it might be wrong and actual ov is CD20... 

WooHoo!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> SBB STALK ME STALK ME STALK ME....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> Ok I've stalked you! Sorry I slept in til 10!!
> 
> Ok so FF has put your OV at CD17, I did think it might when I looked, but your temps CD18/19 weren't really any higher than before! So did you :sex: before/on CD17? I still think it might be wrong and actual ov is CD20...
> 
> WooHoo!!!!
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

ahhh to sleep in til 10, how nice, lucky you :)

only on CD14, the 3 nites before the FF said I o'd was when Jeff was working those CRAZY mandatory shifts and came home and went to bed.. :( so I think we may have missed the window.. but if you think it may be wrong and it might CD20, then we may have hit it we :sex: on CD 18 and 19

I am just THRILLED it said I O'd, with my forever IRREGULAR cycles.... 

I said last week I would LMAO if it is in the cards for me to have a baby Feb 2011.... you know I told ya we are HUGE Dallas Cowboys fans, and well next year the SuperBowl is IN DALLAS and the way the Boys have been playing they have a really good chance of being in the Super Bowl next year.. it would just be OUR LUCK, plus we entered a raffle to win tickets to the Super Bowl.. LOL


----------



## SBB

Lol that would be cool! 

I think CD14 definitely still leaves you in with a shot... I think lets see what your temps do over the next few days, if they stay up as high as today, or higher, I reckon FF might change it to CD20. 

The only other way to tell is by how long your luteal phase is, but obviously we don't want the :witch: to come at all, so lets just hope it's all irrelevant and you get a :bfp: 

Gotta go to Acupuncture now, catch up later x x x 
x x x


----------



## kelster823

well lets HOPE either CD 14, 18, or the 19th worked.. :)

of course tomorrow is in the office day so I will be up at 3:30am, so that temp will be dismissed :( 

have fun at acupuncture.. does that HURT... I HATE needles in a BIG WAY.....

ETA- CD12 i completly dimissed due to it being done at 7am that day, but that is still not to far off from when I normally do it and guess what IT CHANGED my O day to CD 18, that would be this past Saturday


----------



## SBB

I can't believe how early you have to get up - that's crazy!! There's no chance I could ever do that! 

The Acu doesn't hurt, she just pokes the needles in and takes them straight back out. Some of them are a little uncomfortable, like the ones in the feet and stuff! But it's not painful... I hate needles too, so I just don't look. I'm getting more used to it now... 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

:lol: I use to do that everyday, that is why I LOVE working from home... it's an hour commute in the AM and a tad longer in the afternoon... my view out our window is the entire NYC skyline.. it's really pretty

it's THAT quick with the needles, UGH just the thought freaks me out.. 

you shoulda seen me the nite in the ER when i had the M/C.... they had to give me an IV and I pulled my arm back thinking they were gonna give it to me on the back of my hand but thankfully it was in the crease of my arm, the NORMAL spot, then went I went up for the D&C I was thinking about the anesthesia, but he also just put that in the existing IV.... 

::: Wipes forehead :::

I forgot to ask HOW YOU FEELING TODAY??? how long does SHE stick around for you


----------



## SBB

Ah hun, must have been awful. :hugs:

I know what you mean, I hate them too! I just have to look away and breath really deep. I had a blood test on Saturday and I accidentally looked too soon and saw the needle dangling out of my arm - horrible!! 

I had to go for a colposcopy once (for abnormal cervical cells) and they have the cervix up on this huge screen, right next to your face (it's not exactly a pretty thing anyway!). Then they shoved a needle in it (it's making me cringe thinking about it!) and blood came out, or it might have been dye, I don't even know. Then it was all done and I stood up and practically fainted! They had to lie me down and bring me water and stuff til I was ok - lol! They must have thought I was pathetic! 

Your view sounds amazing. I'd love that. The view from my bedroom is just fields with horses and sheep - that's pretty cool too! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

OMG you poor thing, a needle in your cervix, HOLY CRAP..............OUCHIE....

you just gotta LOVE being a woman... I hope I have a boy if I do get preggos (but either and HEALTHY is all that matters) I would just be so afraid if I had a girl she will end up being like me... and I would SO not wish this on my child.... my mom and sister never had this problem.. my mom had three of us and my sister has 2

ooppsiiee NYC view is from my view at work, not home.... I gotta a crappy view of other peoples homes.... you view sounds LOVELY!!!!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I thought the view might be from work - still amazing though! 

Yeh I'd quite like a boy, actually I'd like both. But agree I'd certainly never want them to have to go through this! And I've only been TTC 7 months, which in the grand scheme of things is nothing! I am just impatient I guess! 
My mum has 4, and my sister, who only has one ovary, got preg by accident - twice, when she was 29!!
I haven't actually told my family yet I'm TTC. Do yours know? I guess they must know about the MC? 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

I think if we DO get PG, this will be it... but it would have to be discussed, just because of our ages... 

I am not quite a girlie girl, I mean I am, the nails done, the hair has to look good, kind of gal ect ect but I just can't see myself with a girl... LOL horrible sounding isn't it.. :lol: 

I would assume they know we are trying, after the MC I told my mom that I want to be pregnant again

it's such a long story but because we have never gotten PG in the 19 yrs we have been together, everyone just assumed we were not gonna have kids, and no one ever really ask us either well except my nosey mother in law, so when I did get PG and I called my mom from the ER, her exact reaction was.. WHAT.... WHAT.. are you serious!!! my Best Friend said to me, are you F'ing with me... 

everyone's reactions were priceless and they pretty much know we are not protecting it from happening

you gotta do what you gotta do, and I understand why you are keeping it to yourself, because I get the "are you pregnant yet" crap all the time... 

and it would be a REALLY NICE SURPRISE for everyone... :)


----------



## SBB

I'm not really a girly girl either, I guess I like to look nice, and I wear dresses a lot, but really I prefer doing DIY and some of my favourite days have been doing 'boys' stuff in the house and the garden! Lol my OH is more of a girl, he's always whinging at me to cut his hair - I only have my hair cut about once a year!! 

Lol I bet I have given totally the wrong impression about me! I'd love to know what you think I look like!! Ha ha I might post a pic so you know! 

Yeh I wanted to avoid the 'are you pregnant?" question all the time, my family would be amazing but I just really want them to be suprised! Lol I bet they actually _do know_, and talk about it all the time!! That would be funny! 

Ah I guess when no-one expects you to have kids it's a lovely surprise for them when they find out you actually are trying! I think my friends would be exactly the same - What the F**K??!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Lol I bet I have given totally the wrong impression about me! I'd love to know what you think I look like!! Ha ha I might post a pic so you know!

I course I wondered but I have been on so many message boards for years now and know how many people are very leery about given to much info about themselves or photos, that I completely understand!!!! 

heck I have no idea how old you are either.. LOL 

it will be an AWESOME surprise for you to annouce to your family that you are PG.... 

the funny and sad thing is.. you and the peeps on here will probably know WAY before my family and friends will know if I get preggos.. 

only my dear and close friends know about us, along with the family


----------



## SBB

I know it's weird that everyone on here, who you've never met will know first.
I think I would tell my immediate family, my PBF (preg best friend!) and GBF (gay best friend!) straight away, but friends etc will have to wait for the 12 week mark after the scan til I tell them! Whilst everyone on here will know from the BFP day! Don't know about OHs family - would see what he wants to do. If he wants to tell them I wouldn't mind. It would only be if something went wrong I don't think they would be very helpful - but just because they're not _my_ family... 

The only reason I haven't put a photo on is because I thought someone I know might see me and then they'd know I was TTC!! 

BTW I am 28... OH is 34... 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

aw man you are a baby still... :lol: you have got time my dear, time on your side :) which I wish I still had.. to go back 10 years, I would be thrilled

I totally understand why you don't have a photo... 

the first time I stumbled upon this website, course I googled something, and this came up, but looking at all the posts, it seemed to be a UK based message board, so that's why I lurked for months first....then I saw there were others from the US posting and said "oh okay all kewl"... just wasn't sure if it was all gals from the UK and didn't want to look like a dork posting...


----------



## SBB

No I reckon there's people from all over! I thought the opposite and thought it was all american people! 
Lol 'we' (UK ladies!) would have been nice to you anyway even if that was the case he he :flower: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> No I reckon there's people from all over! I thought the opposite and thought it was all american people!
> Lol 'we' (UK ladies!) would have been nice to you anyway even if that was the case he he :flower:
> 
> x x x

LOL ok the "reckon" is funny... but I sure don't talk like that... have you ever seen on MTV-not sure if it's being shown in the UK- but The Jersey Shore show? ok I don't talk completely like them but VERY close... 

"reckon" is a south kinda thing... when we go to Texas, they always ask where the heck are we from because we talk so different then them... LOL 

I hope i didn't offend with the UK thing... I just thought because I have seen another MB that is Aussie based .. you get what I mean right???


----------



## SBB

Lol yeh I get what you mean - you didn't offend at all!! 

I've never seen the Jersey Shore show, we don't have MTV - but I might have to google it and check it out! 

You've made me question 'reckon' now - now I keep reading it it sounds like a stupid word! And I'm not sure anyone else says it either!! I may remove it temporarily from my vocabulary and assess the situation :rofl: 

Anyway, I'm hungry so going to make myself some dinner... 

Catch up later x x x


----------



## kelster823

no reckon is used a lot here but only in the south, below the Mason Dixon Line.. LOL so it's not a stupid word, it's a funny word.. 

heck even people in South Jersey-(weird I know but as small of a state as New Jersey is- you are either from North Jersey, Central Jersey, or South Jersey) and guess they talk totally different then we do 

enjoy din din,, I don't know what I am having yet


----------



## kelster823

so tell me, do Midwives only deliver in the UK or do OBGYN as well?

I pulled up that show you were taking about.. One Born Every Minute and watched a few episodes and it appears there are only midwives delivering

maybe it's a stupid question but I am just curious....


----------



## SBB

Kell, I'm not going to lie to you - I have* absolutely* no idea! I'm sure I will find out when I need to! 

It's probably whatever happens on the One Born Every Minute show - I might watch it, I did record the first one.... I know I should probably learn all this stuff, but I'm ok just concentrating on actually getting pregnant for now. As soon as I am I'll start finding out what happens next lol!! 

I get my bloods results in the morning... will let you know how I get on! 
x x x


----------



## kelster823

oh please keep me updated.... is it for PCOS? or some other type of test?

hmmmm ok.... do you go to a GYN or to a GP? I was just amazed when I read in another thread the GP had to refer her to a GYN.... you just can't go to one? 

our GYN are what we call hassle free, we don't need to go to our PCP (Primary Care Physician) 1st, we can just go to one. 

Unfortunately some gals go to the GYN for EVERYTHING, and it will not be covered under your medical insurance, it has to be a GYN related visit


----------



## SBB

No we have to go to GP and be referred. That's what I've always done. When I had my Colposcopy I had to be referred to the Gyn, same with when they were meant to be checking out the endo... So yeh, it's fairly rubbish! 

Yep results are the bloods which should tell me if I've got PCOS or not.. and they _should _be prescribing me clomid too... 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

wow.. it amazes me is all... I think girlie things should only be handled by a girlie doctor, but then again that is just my own opinion :shrugs: lol 

well I wish you only the best, I HOPE the results come back neg but hope they find out the reason behind it...

i'll be checking once I get to work for your update


----------



## SBB

Thanks hun! I'll be chart stalking in the morning too! Won't expect too much though as you'll have got up soooo early! 

Yeh I totally agree about the girlie stuff, I just think also most gps have no idea about most of that stuff so they just fob you off! Ah well, not much we can do about it! 

Going to sleep now, night night, catch up tomorrow x x x


----------



## kelster823

okey dokey catch up with ya tomorrow!!! sleep well....

TTY in the AM


----------



## SBB

Morning! Well your temp is where I expected it to be! Above coverline so it's good! 

Right, docs in an hour & a half so will let you know how it went... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

LOL Morning

so it's still good then? I HATE getting up this early.. I'll be out of the house in an hour.. BLECK

I'll be back on as soon as I get to work to check on your update :)

til then................


----------



## SBB

Yep it's still good! I just did it on a temp adjuster and it says if you'd taken it at 7am (is that your normal time?) it would have been 97.9 so way high! That might be a bit OTT but still it would be higher later - which is good!! :yipee: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Right I'm back from the docs, all good - apparently I don't have PCOS :yipee: 
They were so convinced last time, but my bloods came back LH 6.6 and FSH 5.8 (Thyroid 2.73) 

I don't actually know what any of these mean! But apparently the LH and FSH have to be almost the same... So I think that's ok! 

The doc I saw wouldn't give me clomid without checking with the other doc first, so they're going to ring me later on.... 

:woohoo: x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Right I'm back from the docs, all good - apparently I don't have PCOS :yipee:
> They were so convinced last time, but my bloods came back LH 6.6 and FSH 5.8 (Thyroid 2.73)
> 
> I don't actually know what any of these mean! But apparently the LH and FSH have to be almost the same... So I think that's ok!
> 
> The doc I saw wouldn't give me clomid without checking with the other doc first, so they're going to ring me later on....
> 
> :woohoo: x x x

:hugs: :hugs: THAT IS WONDERFUL NEWS... OMG I am so happy for you....now me move on forward after this stupid witch is GONE and get preggos my friend...... this is gonna be a wonderful ride of life.... 

I usually take my temp around 6:15am each morning.. I never thought of playing with the time....... you are the bomb ditty.. LOL

BTW you can change your info in your siggy now too , NO POSSIBLE PCOS :)


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, I'm just wondering what you think to Maca. I have PCOS and DH has a low count, would it be good for both of us?


----------



## Linny

Hello ladies, hope you don't mind me popping in! I've been stalking this thread :haha:

I've been toying with the idea of Maca and wondered how you were getting on with it? I have irregular periods and i ovulate late in my cycle (CD22 this month) and about 6 days later start to spot for a few days until Af which can be 3/4 days later! Does anyone know if Maca can help ovulation happen earlier? I've tried Vitex but it made the big 'O' even later :wacko:

I know you prob can't help too much but any advice would be great. Been to my GP and he won't refer me for tests for TWO months.......it feels a life time away and i've been TTC 10mths! :cry:

I never imagined this whole thing would be such a rollorcoaster, never imagined TTC would be just another thing to have to deal with in life :nope:


----------



## SBB

Hi Ladies :hi:

Kell - Thank you!! I will change my siggy in just a minute!! :yipee: let's hope it all happens this month!! :hugs: :hugs: 

Aclio - I'd say there's defo no harm in trying it! Your OH could benefit as its meant to be good for sperm production and quality. He could also take Wellman Pre-conception vits... Let us know how you get on! 

Linny - :hi: thanks for stalking our thread lol!! To be honest I don't know about it regulating your cycle, I also ovulate late (CD35 this cycle, CD31 last) so actually my Ov went back 4 days, but I doubt the Maca was to blame for that, I'm just irregular! I think Agnus Cactus is good for regulating cycles? And I think Soya Isolflavones can help bring on ovulation... (similar to clomid but herbal).
Sorry I realise that isn't much help, but as Kell has said before it's difficult to know what Maca will do for each person... If you do decide to get it let us know! 
Yep this whole TTC thing is a million times harder than I ever thought too... :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Linny

Thanks.......I'll defo get OH on it. Not that he ever needs really talking into :sex: it can't harm putting a spring in his


----------



## SBB

Let us know how you get on! :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Linny

Errrr...........I'm so useless at this posting! I just stick to just lurking:rofl:

I meant to say it'l put a spring into his :spermy: and that can't hurt right!!

There are so many herbal things that you just get confused about what to do for the best, and i'm so impatient :dohh:! BC really screwed up my body i think (was on it 14yrs or so!) since then though my cycles aren't really really long but I ovulate so late i never get the 2WW. It usually 9/10 days with spotting first so i'm trying to find something to help that. GP wasn't much help :wacko:

Ooh Soy......might look into that also. I'm willing to try anything at this point. I'm possessed :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

Hey ladies and welcome aboard, I hope you continue to post in this thread... and keep us updated with your progress if you decide to take Maca

like SBB said, it won't hurt to try, remember this is not an herb but a veggie... :)

it is suppose support fertility, help regulate your cycle, boost the sex drive, and help the lil :spermy:'s 

I am also currently taken Femaprin which is another form of Vitex (angus) which is also suppose to help regulate your cycles.... after my last EXTREMELY LONG cycle- 100+ days... I dunno really which worked or if they even did..... 

everyone is different and you may have to try different things to see what works with your body......

I have read where peeps have gotten preggos from just being on Maca and I have also read where Angus has gotten them preggos.....

::: SHRUGS ::: it basically a waiting game, since it can take up to 3 to 6 months for it to work (most of us have just started)... but what stinks is we ALL want it to work NOW


SBB..... I am just so thrilled for you and glad to see you changed your siggy... :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

ok back to work :growlmad: LOL


----------



## SBB

Hey Linny, your LP is short, something else you can take for that is Vitamin B complex (I think), some ladies have had success, but others have reported that it actually shortened their luteal phase - so make sure you read up on it thoroughly! 

Thanks Kell you are so lovely! I am off to get my Clomid now - doc has agreed it. I'm going to get it then research it like mad so I know what I'm getting myself into!! 

:wohoo::wohoo:
x x x x


----------



## kelster823

oohh Clomid...BEST OF LUCK

I know you are not using it but DO NOT TAKE Clomid and Vitex together... it is a BIG NO NO...:lol: the maca and the clomid is ok though :wink:


ps DH COMES HOME TOMORROW... last nite of sleeping alone..:happydance:


----------



## Linny

SBB - Yeh, I'm really scared about that cos it seems the first 6 mths off the pill my LP was ok but gradually its getting worse! Think its a hormone thing, when mentioned to my GP he looked at me like i had two heads :winkwink:

Trying the B100 this month for first time. Started spotting at 6DPO as usual, so just hoping AF comes a little later so my LP isn't so short!

Sorry to ask so many questions but what does Clomid do?


Kelster - I'l defo keep you posted if I get on the Maca train :thumbup:


----------



## ACLIO

thank you for your advice. I'm going to bay some Maca now online and give it a go. What have I got to lose xx


----------



## SBB

:wohoo: our Maca party is getting bigger!! 

Kell: Thanks hun, yep I am not taking Vitex so that's ok. They are also giving me a low dose of eostrogen(sp?) as apparently Clomid can dry up your CM. Will check that out first! 

Yay DH coming home! Lots of cuddles for you! That's what I miss the most when I'm away from OH, I can easily live without the :sex: lol but I need cuddles! :haha:

Aclio - Great! I hope it helps with the OH :spermy: - let us know if he's suddenly trying to get you in bed every 5 minutes too!! 

Linny - Clomid is a drug that tricks your body into ovulating basically, my cycles are long, 44-65 days generally, I O'd CD35 last cycle, so this will hopefully bring it forward a little. It's also prescribed for people who aren't ovulating at all. I doubt your doc would prescribe it to you as you ovulate only about a week later than 'normal'... But I don't think it would really help anyway with your LP. If you can get your LP over 10 days I think that's generally ok, obviously 14 days is the ideal but 10 is deemed acceptable from what I've read... 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

> Kell: Thanks hun, yep I am not taking Vitex so that's ok. They are also giving me a low dose of eostrogen(sp?) as apparently Clomid can dry up your CM. Will check that out first


that my friend is COMPLETELY true, it can dry you up..... 

I know I can't wait to see him... :kiss: but he is NOT a cuddler at all.. never was :(


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> I know I can't wait to see him... :kiss: but he is NOT a cuddler at all.. never was :(

Oh No! Ah well we can't have everything lol!! 


Right must get off here - before I know it my whole day has disappeared - and I have work to do... 

Enjoy the rest of your day - it's sunny here so going to drag OH out for a little walk when he gets home 
x x x


----------



## kelster823

oh enjoy the SUNNY day, it's sunny here too...


----------



## kelster823

just got home a tad bit ago, worked thru lunch so I could leave an hour early.

ok so today my right (.) if I touch it, has a stabbing pain at the top, and at work early this morning, I felt lightheaded, sick to my tummy, and dizzy for about 10 minutes.. IT WAS WEIRD.. of course the gals at work know that I am TTC so Erika looked at me said "you ok", I said "no".. she said "oooooooooh" .. lol  I don't care if they know because I see none of them outside of work and they all live an hour away... LOL

How was everyone's day?

WELSHROSE AND BELLA.. MIA again.. :wave: :wave: :wave: HI LADIES

ps.. LOL I just found this funny IF I concieve this cycle the EDD would be

December 11, 2010= 12/11/10... LOL


----------



## SBB

Hello :hi: 

Been out tonight so sorry didn't respond earlier. Gotta keep it quick cos I'm shattered & got really long day tomorrow... 

That's so weird - just before I got the faint bfp I had really similar things last week, stabbing pain in right (.) and I was really dizzy, I walked about 500 yards and was totally knackered, really hot and dizzy. And I had about 3 days feeling really sick... 

I hope it is some kind of symptom, although you're only 4dpo - but hey you never know lol!! 

I took my first clomid, exciting, but I am
also v scared because of all the hideous side effects... 

lol 12/11/10 would be cool... Although we write it 11/12/10 !! 

Anyway, gotta go, I'll try and catch up with you tomorrow if I can x x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning SSB..... :hi:

hope you got some sleep last night.....

hmmm symptons hmmmmmmmm :lol:

I can imaging why you are nervous bout the Clomid, how'd ya make out last nite? 

I thought you guys may write it different then us... the date is still funny LMAO

So my temp went up a tad bit again this morning, which I am very happy about, I just don't want to see it go down :( 

well off to start work... HUBBY COMES HOME TODAY...:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: he's leaving around 1 so I expect him home around 3 or so... as small of a state we are, it takes FOREVER to get from one place to another

welp hope everyone has a GREAT DAY!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

A big welcome to all the new faces amongst us...hope you settle in here...and look forward to get to know you all:hugs:

SBB....:yipee::happydance::yipee:....That's fab news that you don't have PCOS hun!:hugs: When are you going to be taking the clomid?

Kel...:yipee: for Hubby coming home...bless ya:thumbup: How are you feeling today?

Bella...Where have you gone Lovely?

No real news from this end...I'm still bleeding...cd18(I think as cd1 was a guess) No sign of any line on the opks....Feeling really fed-up with it all tbh. Half wishing that the longing and wanting for another baby wasn't so strong...think I'd gladly sign up for a hysterectomy if it wasn't:dohh: I've got my scan tomorrow and as much as I want them to be able to discover the problem and fix it....my tireless mind keeps wandering off into all possibilities and making me so nervous now to go:nope:

Sorry girls for the crappy post...just feeling really down and as thou this nightmare is never gonna end.

Big :hugs: and Love to you all....hope you're all having a fab day xxx


----------



## ACLIO

My Maca has just been delivered
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

That's great ACLIO....wishing you heaps of :dust: and luck for this cycle hun:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

HEY WELSHROSE... I am so sorry you are STILL going thru this :hug: but glad to see ya post!!!! and good luck with your scan.. make sure you come on and let us know the outcome 

Alcio--- woo hooo remember keep us updated :)


----------



## WelshRose

I'll definately be in here tomorrow evening and will let you all know how it goes...thanks for the :hug: hun...:hugs: right back atcha:friends:

Hopefully they'll be able to do something that will give me a definate cd1....I'm buying a CBFM off of one of the girls on here...can't wait to get started with it now.


----------



## ACLIO

I don't know if it will do much with my cycles but I'm going to give it ago. PCOS and No af's its going to have work miracles lol but it's worth a go. I've mainly got it for DH xx


----------



## kelster823

Welsh- now that is awesome,, those dang things are EXPENSIVE... geesh even on Ebay and there is at least 20 people bidding on each posted item.. LOL I just use the cheapo ones from my local drug store-CVS.... 

Aclio- DH should like it, mine sure did.. he call's it MACRO... 

are you taking anything for the no AF? I also have a crazy cycle... now I am not sure if it's the Maca OR the Femaprin but after a 100+ day cycle she showed...The Femaprin actualy states right on the label-Regulates Menstrual Cycle: fortified w/ via B-6 and agnus castus... 

SBB hope you are having a productive day :)


----------



## ACLIO

I have my 1st appointment for ICSI next month though so I didn't want to take anything and mess my chances of ICSI incase they wanted to give me tablets etc. I was toying with the idea of trying something but it's just abit near to my appointment


----------



## kelster823

ACLIO said:


> I have my 1st appointment for ICSI next month though so I didn't want to take anything and mess my chances of ICSI incase they wanted to give me tablets etc. I was toying with the idea of trying something but it's just abit near to my appointment


ahhhh TOTALLY UNDERSTAND... good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Linny

Hello ladies.......:witch: showed today! I was expecting it as i'd had my usual AF spotting but sometimes i have little hopeful thoughts that maybe this will be my month! :cry: So, that also means I shall be trying Maca for my 11th cycle. Anything is worth a shot!

I think my hormones are still outta whack so i'm hoping something lovely and natural will help sort me out! Tried AC but my ovulation was pushed back a day for two months, though it did sort my spotting hmmmmmm decisions decisions!!

How you all finding the Maca?? I've also bought a CBFM (got it cheaper on Amazon) so i guess thats also something else to play with!


----------



## Linny

PS where is the best place to get the Maca? Ta


----------



## BellaBlu

Welshrose & Kelster-

You girls make me smile! Here I was.. days off the boards thinkin' nobody would even realize.. lol. :hugs:

I'm doing good! I'm here.. just been swamped with homework the last few days, cant wait until I've got this degree and it's done and over with! Can't wait to get back into the "groove" of things :thumbup:

Whats going on with everyone? Whats new? Fill me in! :flower:


----------



## kelster823

BELLA there you are.....:wave: :wave: :wave:... glad you are ok and everything is good!!! 

not much going on, I O'd last Saturday, hoping we got it in before the DH left on Sunday.... -hee hee he's just got home about an hour ago- :)

that's about it in a nutshell with me

Linny, not sure where the gals get their Maca at, I wouldlove to help but living in the US, we have different places.. and sorry the NASTY WITCH got ya


----------



## SBB

Hi girls :hi: 

Just had a read through the posts, been out all day, I'm soooo tired! On the train home trying not to fall asleep! Can't wait to snuggle up with my furr babies and OH... 

Anyway, can't be bothered to type long messages on my phone - it's too hard! So I will reply properly when I get home! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Hey SBB, you sound pooted out.... on the train hmm I used to take the train to work also

enjoy snuggling with the fury babies and your OH!!! mine is actually kinda snugglie tonight too :)


----------



## SBB

Hey! I'm home, I'm soooo tired I'm going straight to bed! So I'll have to reply properly tomorrow... 

Just quickly, Welsh I really hope it all goes well tomorrow... Let us know how you get on :hugs: 

Kell, I've chart stalked! Those temps are still looking good! 

Catch up tomorrow
X x x


----------



## SBB

Double post oops!


----------



## BellaBlu

:yipee: Yay for "O" dates! Well heres hoping that it turns into a very sticky lil bitty bean! :dust: 

:hugs: So when are you testing? :)


----------



## kelster823

BellaBlu said:


> :yipee: Yay for "O" dates! Well heres hoping that it turns into a very sticky lil bitty bean! :dust:
> 
> :hugs: So when are you testing? :)

probably next Thursday... FF is telling me the 31st, but I gotta get up so frigin EARLY on Wednesdays, I won't remember to save my FMU, I'll just go...LOL

but I am a POAS-oholic... I'll probably will test sooner..LOL my cheapie brand I keep in the house- I can start tesing 11DPO....

how's the "break" going? and how is coaching wrestling going for the OH....

SBB--- I hope you are getting MUCH NEEDED sleep and once again thanks for stalking my chart :hug:


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol! I feel ya about the POASholicism.. it's tough! I keep cheapies around as often as possible too. The break is amazing, truely. I'm enjoying it & I think DH is too.. it's so nice to wake up when I feel like it, instead of to "beeeep, beeeeep" .. Stupid thermometer. :) His last tournament with the kids was on Saturday and then they had pictures on monday.. He's excited because they asked him to coach again next year :cloud9: bless his heart. I love him to pieces.

I'm excited to see how your testing date goes! :happydance: I'll be stalking, promise!

xx :friends:


----------



## SBB

Hi Ladies! :hi: 

Well I had a nice lie in so I'm not so tired now. Got to go out and do a rubbish job I've been putting off again and again, but at least once it's actually done it's done! 

Anyway, so: 

*Welsh* - hun I hope you are feeling better :hugs:, I know it must be frustrating beyond belief for you. I really hope today goes ok, and hopefully they can shed a little light and give you at least some answers... :hugs:

*Kell* - been stalking you still! I love it I'm in your siggy as an official stalker! Still looking up I see :wohoo: How great you might get a nice short cycle - hopefully with a BFP at the end!! :wohoo:
Glad OH is back, bet you are very pleased to see him! I was out all day yesterday and I was so tired by the end I really missed my OH and furr babies! 
I think I might need to get some IC HPTs as well, with my addiction. I've got a few expensive ones but don't really want to use them. 

*Aclio *- Yippee the Maca has arrived - make sure you let us know how you get on! And hope your appointment goes ok, let us know how you get on. How long have you been TTC? :shrug:

*Linny* - Sorry AF showed :cry: I think give the Maca a go - also, have you tried softcups? I think they're a great idea!! (sorry if I've already asked that - I get confused there's so many people!!) If you want to know more about them just ask! :thumbup:Welsh and I got our maca from www.creativenature.co.uk and I think Amazon probably sell it. Make sure it's organic.... :wacko:

*Bella* - :hi: Long time! I'm glad you're enjoying your break form charting and everything, I really hope it means you'll get your BFP! 


Anyway, no major updates from me, I've taken 2 Clomids, I was literally shaking when I took the first one because I was so scared of the side effects! But I don't seem to have had any _so far._ I'm taking them at night so hopefully any main side effects will happen during the night while I'm asleep and I won't even notice them! It's quite scary though. 
I have also convinced myself that I am going to get my BFP this month, which is really stupid! If I don't I'll be really upset! But at least with the Clomid I can have shorter cycles so even if I don't I won't have to wait forever to ovulate! 

Bit worried I have spoken to OH a bit too much about the Clomid etc - he feels the pressure, and if he knows I'm ovulating he can't 'perform', so I'm a bit worried now he won't be able to when I do ovulate. However - I have a plan! I have told him I won't ovulate for about 5 weeks again, so he will be thinking any :sex: now is just :sex: hopefully - and he won't be bothered! Otherwise I'll cry! 

I am going to try the sperm meets egg plan - :sex: every other day from CD8 then every day after +OPK I think - will have to double check! 
Right, I've got to go and get ready to go to this stupid job, so I will catch up with you all later 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning...

SBB glad you got some zzz's.. and very GLAD you are not having any symptons from the Clomid :) hee hee you like my new siggy input... I just had too..not happy that my temp dropped a bit but what ya gonna do

Not in a very good mood this morning.. DH and I had a bit of a tiff this morning :( I said something and he rolled his eyes and said you repeat yourself all the time. GEESH I am sorry but he really should just let it roll off his back... MEN.. UGH so i started crying and walked away

:: deep breathe ::

Welsh- looking forward to your update today

Bella- glad your break is going good... but are you preventing? that could be KEY for you.. :) 

morning Linny and Aclio


----------



## BellaBlu

SBB- Thanks sweetie, I hope so too! That would be amazing.


Kelster- No preventing :) I'm just not laying with my legs in the air forever afterwards.. and to be honest we have :sex: WAY more than usual during our "NTNP" month. So we shall see.
Sorry you and DH had a tiff this morning, men are so insensitive sometimes.. my husband is very "macho" for lack of a better word and he does that nonsense all the time. :hugs: I agree.. Men!


----------



## SBB

Hi ladies :hi:

Kell :hugs: sorry you had a crappy morning, DH needs telling off! 

I had a go at my OH today, I was somewhat unreasonable lol! It could be the Clomid mood swings starting :dohh:! 

Hope your day got better anyway :)

Welsh - any news yet hun? :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Linny

Evening ladies! I am ordering the Maca as we speak. Been looking up about late ovulation and apparently if you ovulate after CD22 your egg's no good. the expression someone used was 'overcooking a cake'.....well if thats the case thats me screwed LOL! So i'm thinking of trying Soy CD3-7 and maca plus just opened my brand new CBFM! Now if that can't make a baby then............errrr I haven't a clue :rofl:

Kelster......I know how you feel. Me and OH had words when i got the witch, and i was so emotional anyway and he was like 'what's up with you....!!' I don't think men understand what we go through every month. I know its hard for them but for us its heartbreaking for us!

SBB.....any Clomid side effects yet? Sperm meets egg sounds good though we do that anyway - though that extra day might be the lucky trick (the three nights in a row after a + then leave it one and then the following night.....for good luck LOL!!)


----------



## Linny

PS Bella.......your NTNP month sounds amazing! I'm considering it myself!!


----------



## SBB

Linny said:


> Evening ladies! I am ordering the Maca as we speak. Been looking up about late ovulation and apparently if you ovulate after CD22 your egg's no good. the expression someone used was 'overcooking a cake'.....well if thats the case thats me screwed LOL!

:hi: Linny! 
I have to say I don't think this is true... Plenty of people get preg after a long cycle, I just saw someones chart the other day who got their BFP at the end of a 75 day cycle! I think the egg doesn't start maturing until later, but matures for the same amount of time. I'm sure Soy won't do any harm but I wouldn't worry yourself about that... I think your cycle length is still in the normal(ish!) range... 

I'm hoping the Clomid will give me a 28-32 day cycle which would be amazing! No real side effects yet... Maybe one mood swing! Getting a teeny tiny headache but hoping it will disappear quickly! Main side effect is paranoia about side effects :rofl: !! 

x x x


----------



## Linny

Awwwww I'm so glad you said that. I think sometimes you can spend so long trying to find answers on the net that you stumble across something which leads to more paranoia!! think i'm gonna stop searching for answers and just try chill!!

Do you have really long cycles then? Mine are around 30ish days or so, just wish my ovulation would be earlier. Doc reckons its still my hormones getting out of my system but its been ages since i came off pill so who knows!


HAHA, symptom spotting on the side affects HAHA! What are ya like??? LOL


----------



## SBB

Yeh I know, I research (Google!) stuff and there's so may different opinions it's hard to know what's right! 
I think your cycle length is definitely fine, you just need to lengthen that LP! 

My cycles are up to 65 days! The shortest one has been 44 days :cry: but hopefully the Clomid will sort that out and give me a more normal cycle.. Anything around 28-32 days I'd be very happy!!

It's just hard when TTC, in 12 months most people have 12 chances at getting pregnant, but with such long cycles I'd only have 6 chances. Then when AF comes it's even more depressing because I know I have to wait 5+weeks to ovulate!

x x x


----------



## kelster823

> think i'm gonna stop searching for answers and just try chill!!

exactly.. :lol: I have googled so many different things I don't what's what anymore...

but like SBB said , I don't believe it true either, because I have off the wall wacky cycles and I still got pregnant.. and I have no idea WHEN I O'd... never looked for it before until I went searching after my M/C...

this is the 1st time ever, that I knew when I o'd.. the trails and tribulations of TTC..... 

SBB and Bella- I got the text early this morning apologizing for his behavior.. LOL and I got the I LOVE YOU at the end of it.... I get very emotional about a week before the WITCH shows... I HOPE SHE STAYS AWAY

ok have any of you tried any of the Old Wives Tale of holding a necklace over your hand and if it moves back and forth you will have a boy and circle is a girl

Well last year we did it and I got NOTHING. no movement what so ever.. LOL But I did it yesterday and today and I got the swinging back and forth



ok well gotta get ready my niece has her highschool play tonight, we are off to see her... :)

HAVE A FAB WEEKEND LADIES


----------



## SBB

I'm gonna try this necklace thing! 

Glad DH apologised :kiss: hope you have a lovely evening tonight x x x 

I get really emotional and stroppy before AF too :growlmad: - I do hope she stays away! I want us both to get our BFPs this cycle so we can be bump buddies! :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Linny

Oh hun that must be so hard! And VERY very frustrating. I really hope things settle down for you!

Hopefully the clomid will lead to a lovely BFP for ya!!


----------



## kelster823

woo hooo make sure it is perfectly still first and watch that sucker start moving it is crazy.. LOL

I'm tellin ya!!!! you are gonna get the BFP way before me... if I ever get one :(

but promise me you won't up and leave me alone!!! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Of course I wouldn't! PMA please! - you'll get one :p

x x x


----------



## kelster823

I know I know I know PMA..... It just so hard

but thanks for not leaving me.. LOL I'll have to start a Maca thread in the BnB group section... :) 

ok ok ok I REALLY got to get ready now

TTYL 

:::: muah ::::


----------



## SBB

I just saw your message Linny - missed it before - thank you - I hope I get my BFP, my due date would be Xmas day!! 

TTYL Kell have a lovely night and think positive thoughts! x x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:hi:
Sorry I didn't get chance to get in here yesterday...it ended up being a loooong day....it took forever to get from my parents:hissy:

SBB...I'm glad that you have lots of PMA sweets:thumbup: How is the clomid going?....still no side-effects? I really hope it leads to a super sticky :bfp: babe:hugs:

Kel...Glad you and DH have made up....they really are from another planet at times aren't they?!:hugs: Have you remained strong and resisted those nasty lil hpts calling you?....I have everything crossed there'll be 2 bright lines staring back at you:hugs:

Bella....What are you doing your degree in sweets? The last bit seems to go on forever doesn't it?...you'll get there thou:hugs: 
:thumbup: for lots of relaxed lurvin:winkwink:.....Bella's eggy....I hope you've been well and truly caught!:lol:

Linny...:hi: hun...Hope you get on well with the maca and it proves to be a lucky cycle for you:hugs:

If I've missed anyone....sorry....hope you're ok:hugs:

The u/s went ok. The sonographer was lovely & told me what she could see. 
My endometrium lining is thickened it should be no more than 13mm & mine is 22mm Will probably end up having a d&c as when they scanned me 2yrs ago my lining was 19mm & that is what they done. She couldn't rule out polyps as really the scan should have been done close to the start of the cycle. 
She asked me where I thought I was in my cycle & I said about cd19 & hopefully approaching an O...she smiled & said I'm impressed you really know your stuff... She then said that my ovaries look fine so no PCOS & I have a 2cm follicle on my right ovary 

I've just done an opk this morning with fmu & there is definately a line on it although not +ve yet. It's really exciting knowing that there is 1 there....just hope it manages to release an egg. We have decided not 2 try this month thou as my lining is too thick & unstable...don't want 2 increase the risk of mc again.

I must give maca credit where credit is due thou especially for you ladies....
I'm as confident as I can be that I correctly identified cd1 esp after yesterday which means that last cycle I had a 15day LP:shock:....I've been taking B-50 for a while but it has never done anything in the past and my LPs always used to be between 10 & 12 days....first cycle of taking maca and I get to 15dpo....:cloud9:
Hopefully this month will be the same [-o&lt;

I'm off to my gym induction today to try and shed a few lbs and hopefully that combined with the maca will help to address the oestrogen -progesterone balance....FX'd

Right then Lovelys...I'm off to grab a cuppa and switch the wretched mobi on cos I'm on-call till 1pm :growlmad: Hope you have a good day...:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hi Welsh :hi: 

Well I'm glad you got a bit of info from your scan - could you do something to thin your endometrium lining? I'm sure baby asprin helps that, and I'm sure there's something else that does too? It seems a shame not to try when the follicle/egg is there! But I understand why you wouldn't want to, obviously you want a sticky little bean so I guess if the risk is too great it's not worth it... :hugs:

Sounds like the Maca has helped :yipee: so keep on with that! 

Hope you've had fun at the gym! Might go for a walk today - I don't even know where my nearest gym is lol!! 

x x x :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hi Kel :hi: 

Temp rise this morning!! 

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 


x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Hun:hugs:

I'm not sure about things that thin your endometrium....will have to google. 
I'm kinda in the mind to just continue with the maca to address the hormone levels and diet and exercise to help bring down my oestrogen levels. I will ask about baby asprin when I next see the gyne thou:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Just popping back as have been googling hun....baby aspirin doesn't thin the endometrium...it helps to thicken it...haven't really found anything that will thin it...but I will keep searching:winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Lol sorry that was rubbish advice then!! I did have a quick look as well and I think it's to thin the blood (not endometrium!!) and prevent clotting which can cause MC... 

Sorry maybe I just got confused.... :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

morning ladies :wave:

Welsh- thanks for the update- glad it's NOT PCOS but really sorry about the thickness, there is NOTHING they can give besides having a D & C???? have you ever had one? 

if you haven't, in all honesty they are really quick and painless..

we'll get through this together :hugs:

SBB- yep temp rise this am and I was surprised too cause I HAD to take it at 5:50am this morning... I woke up and had to pee--- I almost got up and said to myself, oh crap, no don't move...LOL so took it, peed and went right back to bed... LOL

the play was really cute last night... it was a flash back for ME and my highschool years it was called- Back to the 80's.....an graduating in 1988-UGH YES outta HS for 22 years-the kids did a realy good job-especially the outfits.. gotta text my niece and tell her I "think" my mom still has my two proms dresses and if she does I will go pick them up for her to wear at tonight and tomorrow shows- this way she will have an AUTHENTIC 80's prom dress.... :lol:


off to cook some breakfast 

TTYL


----------



## WelshRose

No probs hun!:hugs:
I've been sitting here this morning and thought maybe I might try soy as it can make you O earlier (giving my lining less time to grow...was my rationale)... until I've googled...:dohh:...it helps increase oestrogen levels.
Fast coming to the conclusion that the hard road of dieting and taking maca is the only road to go down....must stop my :loopy: mind!:rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

Sorry Kel...I didn't see your post just then.
Thank-you hun:hugs: It was reassuring to know that my ovaries definately don't have any cysts. As for the D&C...yes I had one 2yrs ago and had 3 polyps removed as well...as you say pretty painless....I'm just absolutely petrified of GA:dohh::rofl:

How's your day going? Any more symptoms?.....:hugs: xx


----------



## kelster823

WelshRose said:


> Sorry Kel...I didn't see your post just then.
> Thank-you hun:hugs: It was reassuring to know that my ovaries definately don't have any cysts. As for the D&C...yes I had one 2yrs ago and had 3 polyps removed as well...as you say pretty painless....I'm just absolutely petrified of GA:dohh::rofl:
> 
> How's your day going? Any more symptoms?.....:hugs: xx

Oh I can understand of being nervous and petrified- it's still surgery but if it's for the better of getting PG then :thumbup: we gotta do what we gotta do ya know :hugs:

well I JUST got up as it is only 8:30am here right now :lol: I am still a tad crampy this morning, nips are a tad sensative but other then that NOTHING.... guess just gotta wait and see- those HPT tests are calling me

LOL DH asked me this morning if I poas yet.. I said it's to early- he said why- because you gotta wait two weeks after you O and he said but don't ya gotta check to see if you O'd again.... awww to cute

I said no honey you really only O once a month and then you gotta wait again for another month OR if I get preggos then I won't....


----------



## SBB

Welsh I think you're probably right, maybe there is no miracle herb or cure for it... Maybe speak to docs and see if there is anything they can recommend to stop it happening again... :shrug:

Kell - your DH is very cute - bless him! I wish my OH was more interested in it all, and we could do it all together. But when I have told him about ovulation he couldn't actually :sex: so I know it's best to keep it all to myself! I think once I actually get my BFP the pressure will be off and he will be so excited and much more interested! 

I hope your temps stay up Kell, although a little dip in the next couple of days for implantation would be ok!! 

x x x :hugs: x x x


----------



## kelster823

isn't he?? wanted to KILL HIM yesterday and then this morning wanted to hug him tight.. LOL

I HOPE I get a dip- this 2WW is killing me UGH


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> isn't he?? wanted to KILL HIM yesterday and then this morning wanted to hug him tight.. LOL

:rofl: our poor OHs having to suffer our mood swings!! Ah well they need to suffer something after all the crap we go through every month TTC! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> isn't he?? wanted to KILL HIM yesterday and then this morning wanted to hug him tight.. LOL
> 
> :rofl: our poor OHs having to suffer our mood swings!! Ah well they need to suffer something after all the crap we go through every month TTC!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

HELL YEAH!!! lol they have NO IDEA... they just get to have "FUN" and then they are done.... 

how's the clomid going? 


ps ok yesterday I did break down and took a HPT.. it was - as expected but this morning I looked at it again and I see the FAINTEST OF FAINT lines and I MEAN FAINT.. I KNOW it's an evap line, I gotta squint and move it back and forth- but I compared it to "other ones" I still have- goofy I know ( I keep them in a cup in my bathroom cupboard so I can compare) those have NOTHING- just to give me some kind of hope

I gotta stop this.............. :haha:it is horrible :haha:


----------



## SBB

Oooh that's exciting! I cant believe it took you a day to admit that you caved :rofl: !! 

what colour is the line? Is it an IC? I need more info!!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

LOL I know I am bad.... I can't tell- when I say it is faint it is SOOOOO frigin faint but when I move it I can see it.... like I said EVAP LINE without a doubt............. 

ok WTH is IC? I even checked out the lingo section and there isn't anything with IC and I am pretty good with the lingo.. took me a REALLY long time on some of them LMAO


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Guys:wave:

Kel...you lil tinker:winkwink:....IC...is internet cheapie hun.
Can you post a pic?....aww all excited for you now....can't you do another one?!.....Now:haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol IC is internet cheapie! Like a cheap HPT or OPK... 

Hold the test up to a bulb and move it around, makes it easier to see the line/s! 

I think you should ignore it as you say... It's too old, but it's interesting that the others don't have that - are they the same tests? 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

ahhhhhh haaaaaaaaaa see I shoulda known...THANKS LADIES :hugs:


they are Dollar Tree Brand and yep they are same tests.. LOL DH looked and said he saw the line too but we are gonna wait til either Tuesday or Thursday of next week

Welsh there is no way the line would show with a picture it is THAT FAINT!!!! we held it up in the sunlight and then you can see it LOL 

I am just so excited because it's my first real month on temping and OPK's.... 

I will def keep you guys updated....


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> we are gonna wait til either Tuesday or Thursday of next week

I bet you $1000000000 that you cave before then :rofl: 

Exciting!! :hugs:

x x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> we are gonna wait til either Tuesday or Thursday of next week
> 
> I bet you $1000000000 that you cave before then :rofl:
> 
> Exciting!! :hugs:
> 
> x x x xClick to expand...


in US dollars or in UK Pounds??? :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Whatever is most convenient for you to give me :haha:

Lol let us know if you test again - I'd be testing every 5 minutes!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

well I am DEF not testing now cause I don't want to owe you money., 

DAM FRIGIN TRAILBLAZER... the ignition switch, the frigin SUV won't start, so we have to have the car towed and then fixed.... GRRRRRRRRRRR :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Woohoo look at that temp rise kell! If it stays high it'll be triphasic!! 

Hope you got the SUV sorted x x x


----------



## kelster823

yeah but I am still not gonna believe in it... LOL I was kinda sorta out late last night and had a few brews

I still got over 6 hours of sleep and I wasn't :drunk: DH was though :rofl: but I am sure it affected my temps :(


----------



## SBB

Ah yeh a few drinks will have that effect!! Still it's quite a lot higher.... 

We'll see what happens tomorrow! 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Wow Kel....I'm joining SBB in stalking your chart babe...it is looking MIGHTY FINE!:winkwink:
Can't wait for tomorrows temp now to see if it stays high....hope so!

:bfp:PMA:bfp:PMA:bfp:PMA:bfp:PMA......:dust::hugs::dust:

SBB...how's things with you chick? Hope all clomid side-effects are going unnoticed and you're feeling positive:hugs:

xxxx:hug:xxxx


----------



## kelster823

yeah we'll have to wait to see what happens tomorrow... 

SSB- clomid? any news or side effects

LOL Welsh you are to cute.. I gotta add you to my siggy then :) how you feeling sweets?

well I "THINK" I may have broken my big toe -OUCHIE- that or I jammed it really good.. but it is swollen and black and blue :( but gotta suck it up... we are going out to dinner tonight and I have to get dressed up too... thankfully I have my sloutch boots here at home and not at work.. so I can get my foot in that

OKEY DOKEY... we are taking off in a bit

have a great nites ladies and TTYT


----------



## SBB

Ouch kell that sounds painful! Hope it's not broken... 

Welsh I am doing good! No real clomid side effects to speak of, I've got sore (&#8226;)(&#8226;) but other than that nothing... I hope it's working!! I am
off to get some cough medicine tomorrow to thin my CM
as the Clomid dries you up apparently!! 

How are you feeling hun? 

Have a lovely night kell... Will be stalking tomorrow! 

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi Ladies! I'm new to the website ( actually started reading this thread before I joined the site ) just thought I would introduce myself. My name is Delia. my dh and I have been ttc#1 since m/c last summer. I'm trying a different avenue - ( the maca root) and just waiting to see what happens. I was diagnosed with type II diabetes when I was 28 years old. Shortly thereafter, I was diagnosed with PCOS. My period was only regular due to bcp. When I expressed to my GYN that we wanted to get pregnant, I came off bcp, but after a month of trying- she gave my a cycle of clomid- and when that was a bust- she quickly wrote me off to an RE. We did all the tests- only abnormality was my DHEAS level ( really high)- so my RE put me back on monophasic bcp for 3 months. After the 3rd cycle, I randomly took a hpt. I wasn't expecting anything to come of it because of the HUNDREDS i've done- they were ALWAYS BFN's. To my surprise- one crusty eye-d morning- it was positive. The next day, I began a slow bleed, which sadly ended in m/c at about 7 weeks. It took 3 months before I got AF back after...and my cycles have just gotten longer and longer. This last one was 52 days. I haven't gone back to my RE ( too expensive and insurance doesn't cover) and am in the process of shopping for another GYN. I started to read up on alternative routes in ttc- and read up on maca. I began taking it about a week ago ( the day i got my 52 day wait AF) and I do notice little changes. I do have mild cramps ( which i'm more in tuned with now) . There were two days where I took it at night- and I was WIRED. Now I know not to do that... I'm just learning how to do BBT - Its taking time getting used to waking up and reaching over for a therm. and NOT instinctively get out of bed before checking temp. 

SORRY - this was a long one. It's just a little more encouraging to know that i'm not the only one going through this....and there are other women that can relate.


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB - Can I ask you how long your maca took to arrive from that website you recommended?
Mine still isn't here, we're hoping it turns up tomorrow. . . .

xx


----------



## SBB

Hi maaybe, it arrived pretty quickly, maybe 3 days I think x x x


----------



## maaybe2010

Oh no :(

I ordered mine last Monday . . . 
Annnd my conceive plus and OPKs from ebay (ordered last Saturday) still haven't come either!! :hissy:


----------



## SBB

Hi Delia! Welcome to B&B and to our Maca party!! 
I'm sorry you've had such an awful time TTC... I'm sure you'll Find this site so helpful, all the ladies are lovely and it's just reassuring and comforting to know other people are going through similar things and can help you through it.. 

I hope the maca proves to be a good thing for you! The BBT charting takes a while to get used to, but I find it so helpful to know where I am in my cycle and it's also reassuring to see that temp rise when you've ovulated... 

Good luck Hun, any questions just ask! 

X x x :hugs: x x x


----------



## SBB

maaybe2010 said:


> Oh no :(
> 
> I ordered mine last Monday . . .
> Annnd my conceive plus and OPKs from ebay (ordered last Saturday) still haven't come either!! :hissy:

Damn I hate waiting for stuff in the post!! 

Maybe send them an email if it doesn't arrive tomorrow x x x


----------



## Delilahsown

:friends:thank you.... i'm sure i will be sharing my adventures in no time!:headspin:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps:hi:

Delia...Welcome Hun! So sorry that you have had a rough time:hugs:
I agree with SBB the bbt charting does take a while to get used to but once you do it's invaluable...has certainly kept me sane...well kinda:winkwink:...no laughing girls!:rofl:

Maaybe...I also had my maca from the same site as SBB and it only took a couple of days if I remember rightly...could you ring them with an order ref number? Hope you get it sorted and Mr Postie brings you presents soon!:hugs:

Kel....Aww you're poor toe! There's not much they can do for it if it's broken is there? Hope it's not as painful this morning:hugs:
Did you have a nice meal out? 
Thank-you for a sig add Hun!:hugs:....now if only I could sort it so everyone all over the world operated at the same time....you'd be up already and I could scream :test: whilst I'm stalking your chart:lol:

SBB...so glad you have escaped the side-effects Hun:hugs: When are you expecting to O?....am I right in thinking it's usually about 9 days after the last clomid? I'll have to stalk your chart as well hun:hugs:

Well me...yesterday I had light bleeding but with quite a few clots...this isn't unheard of for me before O. I woke up last night in really bad right-sided pain...it's still lingering this morning...I guess it feels like a really bad stitch. My temp is around O temp this morning so I've got everything crossed!
I said we weren't going to try didn't I?!...:dohh: Well after a fab meal out on saturday night....:sex:....so we'll have to wait and see I guess. It's a horrible thought when you know that there is a decent sized follicle there to be letting it go....If we do get lucky, I can't imagine we will be, I just hope it's super sticky. 

Right then Lovelies....I'm gonna go and grab some :munch: before thinking about the gym....will defiantely check back in later:hugs:

Mr Stork....If you're listening this thread needs it's first :bfp:!!!

Just thought I'd quote a saying that I thought was so lovely on somebody's sig on here....

If Life Gives You Lemons.....Give Me A Call And I'll Bring The Gin:hugs:

Love you girls:friends:

Right I'm gone!...:wave: xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey Welsh! :hugs: 

Glad to hear you sounding a lot more positive! Your pains do sound like Ov and if the temps match.... Ooooh I hope you do get lucky and it is a super super sticky little bean - I agree this thread def needs it's first :bfp:!!

When you went for your scan did you ask about endo? I think they should give you a laparoscopy... 


Kell - *COME ON!!!* Where's your temp?? I have to go out and I need my stalking fix for the day first!! :rofl:

Welsh I love that lemons saying!

Right, I've got loads of work to do then driving about all over the place today so I'd better get on with it :wacko:

Have a lovely day ladies x x x x :hugs: x x x x


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:...I'm still sat in dressing gown with Pops on my lap...no brekkie...and definately no gym kit ready to go:dohh:

I did ask about endo hun but she said that they very rarely accurately pick it up with u/s. I completely agree with you about laproscopy but my gyne won't do it because she says it carrys risks and if she did diagnose endo the treatment would be bcp....obviously no use here....I think she's talking blarney personally which is why I have looked into a different gyne. I'll see what her response to the scan is and go from there I think sweets. I'm pretty sure the pains are O as I had them like this really bad back in Nov '08 and went to the docs because they were really painful...he gave me antibiotics for a uti that I didn't have...I ended up with Lil Bean's :bfp: that I sadly mc the day after boxing day. 

Hope you get everything done today sweets...look forward to chatting later:hugs:


----------



## SBB

WelshRose said:


> :rofl:...I'm still sat in dressing gown with Pops on my lap...no brekkie...and definately no gym kit ready to go:dohh:

:rofl: 

Yeh they can't pick up endo on an U/S, just thought the person might know a bit more about it but actually can't see why they would! Your doc is talking crap, ok, so if you're not TTC then they stick you on BCP - but, with a Lap, they clear all of the endo out, leaving you really fertile... So I think it could be worth it. Maybe you don't have it (FX) but all that bleeding and spotting has to be caused by something... :shrug:

I really really really hope this egg that's giving you pain is going to reward you by getting together with the :spermy: and then sticking like crazy!! :happydance:

Sorry you asked me when I was due to Ov and I forgot to answer, well truthfully I'm not sure - I think you're right and it's 7-9 days after the last Clomid (which was last night) although my doc told me to take them days 5-10 inclusive which would also be today and therefore 6 tabs - I thought people only took 5? I'll have to check! 

:hugs: x x x


----------



## WelshRose

I'd definately check Hun...but I'm with you in thinking people on here have only taken 5tablets.:hugs:

Re the Laproscopy....I completely agree hun. I'll see if she's going to do a D&C and if she does I'll give it a couple of months and then I'll head back to the GP if things haven't improved. I'll ask to be reffered to a gyne that has a specialist interest in endo and laproscopy...of which I have a name in a nearby hospital.....God they must hate the web....giving their patients all this knowledge:dohh::lol:

:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Well someone needs to have the knowledge because GPs seem to be seriously lacking it!! 

Anyway, I've got to get ready and go, have a lovely day, catch up later x x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Ditto Babe :wave: xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Kel:hugs:
You've just been stalked:haha:....I wanna send a huge :hugs: babe....cos I know how gutting it can be when you get a drop like that....I'm ever the optimist thou and am hoping it's gonna be an Amaaaaaazing implatation dip:hugs:

Hope you have a good day sweetheart:hugs: xxx


----------



## kelster823

well good morning ladies..

:( :( :( :( did ya see...............

anyhoo the toe is not broke but def jammed-it is so black and blue and swollen... I can bend it but not by much 

Welsh I hope your eggie is makin' its way down and gets all be-dazzled up.. whoot whoot and you get a SUPER STICKER...lol 

ETA- Welsh already stalked me- it's def not on implant drop.. no way- that would be one hell of a ride for the thing... 8 days.. nahhhhhh...... remember hubby was gone last Sunday thru Thurs ....it's ok sweetie... :hugs: this has been my life for 19 years why would anything change? lol

SBB have fun driving all over the place today- guess what's it doing here again? RAIN and another 6 inches, these poor people in the flooding areas can't take it anymore

well off to get my work out to my gals.. TWEL


----------



## SBB

:hi: Kell! 

Ok, I've just got home and immediately stalked :hugs: that's quite a big drop, and if I was you I'd totally assume that was me out, for the sake of my sanity and so I wouldn't be too disappointed if AF comes... 

_*But*_... I am with Welsh and remaining hopeful! Just have a look through the pregnancy charts on FF https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/index.php?st=10 and see how many of the charts have a huge temp drop around 9DPO. Some stay above the cover line and some are well under.... :happydance:

I'm sure it doesn't mean you're out hun.. I really hope not x x x x 

:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

yeah I know :cry: :cry: but I still think that HUGE temp rise had to do with me and my "few" brews on Saturday LOL I gotta to come up with some kind of excuse LOL

how is your day going?


----------



## SBB

Well I'm gonna keep up the PMA for you!! :hugs: 

My day is ok, been driving around all day and I'm totally knackered now! But I need to do some more work... :shrug: 

How's your day? How's the toe? Ouch!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

UGH I hate driving around.. it tires me out too.....

thanks for the PMA.... LOL still gonna test this week though :)

toe is YUCKO.... turning blacker as the day goes on.. Jeff said this morning, that's it you are going to the ER.. I said NO, there is nothing they can do for a broken toe... LOL

BTW the car situtation, they towed it yesterday, even the driver couldn't get it to start, the shop called Jeff earlier today and said the car started right up for them.. WTF???? grrrr


----------



## SBB

Damn it I've had cars like that before! I guess there isn't anything the ER can do, you just need to be careful on it! 

Let me know when you test!! :yipee:

x x x x


----------



## kelster823

oh you guys KNOW I will keep you updated :)


----------



## maaybe2010

SBB my maca caaaaaaame :)
Still no conceive plus though. . . so we just bought some instead! :wacko:

kelster823 - I hope your toe gets better sweet O:)

xx


----------



## SBB

Yipppeeeeeeeee Maaybe! :yipee:

Make sure you don't take it at night! Take it morning/early afternoon...

x x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Girls:wave:

Aww Kel...SBB has already said it...we'll look after the PMA for you sweets...she's also dead right about the ff charts in the gallery....hang in there:hugs:

SBB...Glad you've had a productive day hun:thumbup: Did you find out about your clomid tablets hun?:hugs:

Maaybe....Hope it brings you luck hun!

xxx:hugs:xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi hun :hi: !!

Yeh I re-read the packet and it says take 5 tablets, but also says days 5-10 inclusive - so they've just not realised that 5-10 inclusive is actually 6 tablets! :dohh:

Did you make it to the gym in the end?! I'm trying to find a gym related smiley but all I can find is bodybuilder and it really doesn't look like a bodybuilder lol!!! :bodyb:

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

No I didn't hun in all honesty. I wanted to go but the pain in my tum keeps coming and going and when it's here it's horrid. I checked my ipod battery and it was flat as well so that was that I'm afraid. I did take Poppy out for an hour walk thou bless her...she loves it in the woods:lol:

So are you taking a tablet tonight then? I thought the other schedule that people use is 3-7...which is only 5....don't want you overdosing babe....you're ovaries will be zinging all over the place:lol::hugs:


----------



## SBB

No I've had 5 so that's it... Seriously overdose can result in ovary overstimulation and that can kill you apparently which is a bit scary!! People on the clomid club thread only take them for 5 days... 
Taken the estrogen tonight which is meant to help make CM as the clomid dries it up! 

Well at least you took Poppy out which is just as good as the gym! I defo wouldn't go if the iPod was flat!! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

I'm glad you're only taking 5 hun:hugs: I do actually have 2 friends on here that have taken clomid and had ovarian hyperstimulation not good at all babes:nope:
On a plus note thou the one has just had a little girl and the other has just found out she's preggo:thumbup:
Hope the clomid does the trick for you sweets:hugs:

Right I'm off to drag my wonderful hubby up the stairs:winkwink:
Forgot to mention that I done some research on endometrium thickness and found 3 clinical studies looking at the relationship between endometrium thickness at egg retrieval and preganacy rates in IVF patients. The group that done best were the ones with a lining thickness of equal to or greater than 
16mm.....silly sonographer:dohh:.....I could of let my eggy go without even trying to catch it:hissy:


----------



## SBB

Oh dear I really hope that doesn't happen to me! The hyper bit not the preggo bit obviously! 

Have fun Hun, I dragged OH to bed earlier lol!! catch up tomorrow x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

How are we all today? 

SBB...I'm so sorry hun...that was really insensitive of me last night mentioning my friends...I didn't mean for it to be:hugs: I'm sure it won't happen to you hun....but I hope the preggo bit definately does:winkwink::hugs:

I would go about my chart stalking duties but I'm the only one on here....so much for enjoying my 
lie-ins whilst my Pickle is away:dohh:
Well I was hoping for a rise this morning but instead got quite a big drop....I don't usually get ovulation dips so not really sure what's going on tbh. I guess it won't hurt to cross my fingers and hope for a super-duper rise tomorrow:dohh:

I'm going out with my best friend today for tea/coffee...shopping....lunch....more shopping....and who knows we may even reach dinner:haha::cloud9: 
Hope you all have good days to...big hugs and love:kiss::flow::kiss:


----------



## SBB

Hun I didn't think you were being insensitive at all - don't be silly!! :hugs: I know it's a risk and I decided to take the Clomid anyway so I just have to keep my fingers crossed nothing bad happens and I get my BFP and never have to take it again!! 

Your drop is fine, on 3/4 of your charts you've had a little drop at ovulation, also it looks like a bigger drop but only because there aren't any high temps on there yet to put it into proportion... so wait and see what tomorrows temp is - I'll be stalking!! :hugs:

Kell- please can you adjust your life to UK time, Welsh and I need to stalk in the mornings and who knows what will happen if we don't get our fix!!! 

Welsh have a lovely day today, it sounds fab :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

morning ladies.... yep up just a TAD bit earlier today. I had to pee sooooooooo bad and it was a half an hour befoer I had to get up so I said F it and take my temps...

I swear I just don't know what's going on (temp wise).. AND I took an HPT last night- YES I BROKE DOWN and just what I thought BF'FARKING"N.. I am done taking them until I TRULY feel preggos, like the last time..... 

ANYHOOOOOOOOOOOO Welsh have a wonderful day shopping with your friend and lets hope we are getting a temp rise outta you :)

SBB- sorry hun no can do on the adjusting to UK time...lol but I do wake up a lot during the nite, to much worrying about taking my temps... crazy

ok off to get my coffee and start working :)

HAVE A FAB DAY LADIES :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hi Kell! 

I'm just going out of the door for my acupuncture - but your chart is looking good - nice little rise today! Didn't you say you were going to test again today?! 

EDIT: Sorry you were typing at the same time - sorry it was a BFN :hugs: it's still early though... I'm still hopeful! 

x x x x


----------



## kelster823

read above ^^^^^^ lol.. have a great time at acupunture.. YUCKO NEEDLES!!! lol


----------



## SBB

Well, I've been poked with a few needles! One in my tummy really hurt! The rest are fine some of them I can't even feel! 

She said she's working on getting my blood ready etc for ovulation - god knows how it works but I'll give anything a try lol!

How's your day going Kell? 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

that sound VERY interesting, but I give you credit girl.. I just couldn't do it.. :lol:

so far so good but it's still early; only 10am .... raining cats and dogs here once again, horrible living on the east coast close to the ocean, we get these nasty coastal storms, with high winds and lots of rain


----------



## SBB

Damn I hope it clears up... I have to go out again now in the crappy rain :rain: 

Catch up later x x x


----------



## SBB

Yuck it's horrible outside! 

But, we live by a deer park, there's a smallish road through it and I love driving through - today there were _loads _of huge deers and reindeers (I think!) with MASSIVE furry antlers all right next to the road, and they all cross the road together in front of all the cars - they are soooo cute! It always makes my day driving through there... :p

How you doing Kel? Have you had any more symptoms? :shrug:

Welsh hope you're enjoying your girly day out! :hugs: 

Haven't heard from everyone else for a while - where are you all?! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

hi hun... that sounds so cute!!! we have deer but not in my neighborhood.... to populated with houses... but my mom's house always has a bunch out back !!

nope no symptons at all.. just still creamy CM and my cervix seems a tad bit medium more or less and kinda soft,and I know TMI but I seem wet lately, liked I peed my pants... but I am not gettng my hopes up this round.. sorry just can't have PMA :) 

feeling down, I thinks it's the weather too..

ETA- I just bought some pre-seed for the next go around.. LOL I don't seem to get that much EWCM, in fact I didn't see ANY of it at all


----------



## SBB

Hey Hun, sorry I meant to reply hour ago but got sidetracked and had to do loads of wrk tonight... 

I don't blame you for feeling down, the whole cycle is coming to it's conclusion and it's like you've put on loads of work and effort and now is crunch time and obviously you're not feeling positive... I feel like it every cycle and I've been at this a
hell of a lot less time than you! 

I am remaining hopeful, creamy CM and feeling like you've wet yourself lol are symptoms so you just never know.... 

Preseed is meant to be great, I've got conceive plus... I used to have ewcm but didn't really get any last cycle? And I took EPO which is meant to give you loads?! 

Anyway Hun I hope you're feeling better, stalk ya tomorrow x x x x


----------



## kelster823

aww thnx sweetie :hugs: just keep plugging away is all...

NP on getting back.. I was busy, you were busy, it's all good :lol:

I am actually heading to bed now, you know tomorrow is up at 3:30am day YUCKO!!! so we'll see what my temp is at that time... 

TTYT.. and you'll get to stalk me early tomorrow LOL


----------



## SBB

It looks good Hun! Temp hardly down at all given you had to get up so friggin early!! 

Woohoo! 

I only just got up, it's 9.45 - I'm so bad! I just can't get out of bed in the morning!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Welshie honey what's happening? I am hoping for a big temp rise tomorrow from you! :hugs:

How was your day yesterday? 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> It looks good Hun! Temp hardly down at all given you had to get up so friggin early!!
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> I only just got up, it's 9.45 - I'm so bad! I just can't get out of bed in the morning!!
> 
> X x x

well aren't you just the lucky gal... 9:45- I haven't seen that time in a LONG time........

where on FF can I find the place where I can compare my temps if I were to get up at the same time? I looked this morning but couldn't find it.. grrrr I just want to see what it would say if I did get up at my normal time......

ENJOY your day------ won't be on much since I am in the office :(

Welsh---- CHECK IN------ we are wondering what's up :shrug: and how you are feeling.....

TTYL


----------



## SBB

Hi kell, Do you meant the adjuster? Its not on FF but here you go: 

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

I did it that you took it at 3.30 and you normally take it at 7, it came up with 98.29.... :wacko:

I have no idea how accurate this thing is since it knows _nothing_ else about you!! But I do think it would be higher later in the morning :shrug:


x x x


----------



## kelster823

THNXS sweetie... I usually take it around 6:05-6:15am.. and that is telling me it would of been like 98.14 and I KNOOOOOOOOOOOW that is wrong.. LOL 

how was your day? 

my commute home was HELL.......... people just don't know how to drive and also BIG TRUCKS do not belong in the left lane (right lane for you though :rofl: )...........grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## SBB

Lol I totally agree about the big trucks!! 
My day was good thanks hun, didn't get enough work done as usual! 

Let's see what your temp does in the morning hey.... :shrug: 

I want to ovulate already! I know I normally have to wait forever but I just want to know if the clomid has worked!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Lol I totally agree about the big trucks!!
> My day was good thanks hun, didn't get enough work done as usual!
> 
> Let's see what your temp does in the morning hey.... :shrug:
> 
> I want to ovulate already! I know I normally have to wait forever but I just want to know if the clomid has worked!!
> 
> X x x

now why did you not get enough work done??? hmmmmmmm you playing around on BnB??? lol

yep gotta wait til the am

ok so you on CD12, I'll give it 2 more days and you should have the BIG O and you have been :sex: right???????????? well you better be... lol

I SOOOOOO HOPE THIS IS YOUR MONTH.... a lil bug-a-boo.. someone in this thread has to get a lil sticky bean cause I sure know it's not me :( lol


----------



## SBB

I still have hope for you yet! I'm doing the PMA for you! 

I'd love it if this was my month, I'm a bit worried cos I've told myself it IS my month and I'm convinced so I'm going to be very upset if it's not...

And erm yes, I may have been on b&b a little! But also had to go to my mums which took ages! 

I think I'll ov more like CD17 as that's 7 days after the last clomid... Yep been :sex: gonna jump on him tonight too!

That's funny you said a little bug a boo, my nickname is boo! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

ok that's sounds right then- 7 days after the last clomid..... ok I'll go with you at CD17.. that's not to far away

ooohhh have fun tonight.. ::: wink wink :::

LOL I'll be sleeping away, I don't sleep very good the night before I have to go in to the office.. I don't want my alarm to go off and wake the DH, so I am up like every hour.. and it didn't help the dogs wanted to go out at 1:00am.... thankfully we have a sliding glass door in our bedroom, so i just let them out (fenced in backyard )



> I'd love it if this was my month, I'm a bit worried cos I've told myself it IS my month and I'm convinced so I'm going to be very upset if it's not

 now now, don't get upset remember PMA PMA PMA.. you got a dazzled up one last cycle... so your chances are VERY GOOD!!!!! :happydance:

ok off to order some Chinese food for din din... just don't feel like cooking tonight


----------



## SBB

Thanks Hun, I love 'dazzled up'!

Mmmmm Chinese sounds yummy - I love the seaweed (although it's not even seaweed really!!) 

Hope you get a better night sleep tonight, catch up tomorrow :hugs:

x x x 
x x x


----------



## kelster823

okey dokey TTYL...

I forgot about the Boo part... that is funny-------had no clue but I do now!!!!

seaweed EEEWWWWWW :rofl: ...... I am getting some General Tso Shrimp....


----------



## kelster823

okay do you see something??? now mind you this was a few hours AFTER I took this today and my wee wasn't the best it could be after drinking two large bottles of water at work and peeing before I left work, so I was working on maybe an hour of holding it in

PLEASE BE HONEST.. which I know you will cause you guys rock :hugs:


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7609614.html

cause when I invert it I see a line also.... maybe it's just my imagination but I am also NOT getting my hopes up either....


----------



## mamaxm

hi girls! planning on trying maca if this cycle doesn't work out! i'll know in three days, have a feeling the mean ole witch is going to show, boo. but i am very excited about maca! do you think it would help with a short lp? that's my main issue, but i'm not sure if progesterone creams are the best option for me, they seem a bit harsh.
btw, kelster, i can DEF see a line when i tilt the screen! :happydance: but the only thing that's stopping me from telling you to go and buy some diapers and throw out your booze is that shadow from the little holes in the test where the line is... but i think if it was the shadow the line would be thicker, so hooray! :bfp:!


----------



## mamaxm

also, are y'all using powder or capsules? i've heard powder doesn't taste too pleasant but it kicks in earlier.. not sure which to try!


----------



## SBB

*Kell get up and POAS again!!!!!*


I see something, esp if I invert it, you have to poas again this morning and get a good clear piccy and post it - OMG how exciting! I am keeping everything crossed :hugs: please let it be BFP! 

Lol I looked on the thread on the phone and I saw 'okay do you see something?' and I literally jumped out of bed to turn my computer on and look properly!!

Mamaxm I use the capsules, Kell uses the powder, if you can disguise the taste then I think the powder is ok. The capsules are only powder in a capsule anyway but I guess it might get into your system quicker in the powder... 

It may help regulate your cycle, B vits are also meant to lengthen LP - how long is yours hun? 

EDIT: Mamaxm your chart is looking great! That looks like a fab implantation dip AND implantation bleeding! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

hey morning................:( NOPE BFN............... guess that test was messing with my head,,, not to mention my temp dropped a tad bit..... oh well onto the next cycle......

:rofl: you jumped outta bed now that is funny................hey now I know how to get your ass outta bed sooner


----------



## SBB

oh no :hugs: are you absolutely sure? Have you held it up to a bulb and stared at it for at least ten minutes?! 

When I got those +ves last month I found FMU wasn't actually the best and the lines were better later in the day... 

I am still hopeful :hugs: your temp drop is teeny... You ok hun :cry:? 

How long is LP normally? 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

yeah I am ok.. :hugs: I am ABSOLUTELY SURE

pic to prove it https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7609620.html 

I'll try again later today like you said.... but I gotta make sure I don't drink a lot :lol:

not sure how long my LP is, this will be my first time knowing for sure.. I just never kept up with it before.. I pretty sure it's around 14.... I never pay any attention to it til now- now that I TRULY want to have a bam-bee-nooooooo LOL

enough about me how is your day going? what you up to today? do you guys celebrate Easter this Sunday? 

I have off tomorrow for Good Friday and it is suppose to be in the 70's w/ sunshine WOOOO HOOOOOOOO


----------



## SBB

Ok, I can't really see a line on that, if I invert it there could be something there but it's v small - do a pic of the next one and lets see that... Yep try not to drink too much! 

Well at least if you do get the :witch: we know you don't have a luteal phase defect! 

Yep we have easter this weekend, I'm hoping I ovulate Sunday because then it would be an easter egg lol!! And due xmas day - all these holidays! 

Wow a bit of sunshine would be lovely! I want to do a bit of work in the garden cos it got trashed when we did our bathroom up - but I also want to work on a couple of bits for my house - I am making a piece of artwork that I thought of when I was driving around all day, and I also want to make a light! But they will both take ages so long weekend is great! 

What are you going to do in the sunshine? 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

you are to cute thinking you see a line for me... :hugs: 

oh a POPPIE EASTER EGGIE that would be wonderful..... 

artwork,, what kind of artwork? I love to draw but I so have to be in the mood to do it.....

hmmm tomorrow,,, probably take the dogs to the park, then we are heading over to our friends house so DH can play some cards and i can just chit chat with my dear friend.. LOL they are 1 of the 3 from our graduting class that got married... so I have known her hubby since 5th and her since 7th grade... and my DH and I have known each other since 7th grade as well... but didn't start dating til AFTER highschool

I wanna see a photo of your artwork when it is done ok...


----------



## SBB

Ahhh that's nice you've all known each other so long! 

Yeh it's not really a drawing, my mum and 2 sisters are brilliant at drawing/painting but not me so much - it's going to be either the words of a poem or song lyrics - I'm not sure yet! But once it's done I'll defo post a piccie for you. Knowing me I'll never actually get it finished (or even started!)

My PBF (pregnant best friend) is having her baby in June and I want to make a similar thing for her baby... with like a nursery rhyme or something on... 

x x x x


----------



## kelster823

that sounds like a WONDERFUL gift to give to your Best Friend!!!! 


I'll keep buggin ya to finish and post a pic for me LOL


----------



## SBB

lol thats the only way I'll get it done! 

Have you poas again yet? Hurry up I'm dying to know!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> lol thats the only way I'll get it done!
> 
> Have you poas again yet? Hurry up I'm dying to know!!
> 
> x x x

LOL noooooooo I had three cups of coffee this morning.. but the worst thing- this must be a REALLY BAD DANG APRIL FOOLS JOKE.... the friggin line got a tad darker then this morning

I don't get it.. i scanned a test I took last week, yesterday, and this morning-and look
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7609618.html

this one also is from this morning
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7609631.html 

the on one top is this morning, middle one is yesterday and he bottom is last weeks.. see if all are evaps then WHY NO color on the invert photo? 
it is driving me CRAZY and INSANE

I GUESS EVAP LINES can be inverted :cry: :cry: :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Ok, I see a faint line on top one, defo line on middle, nothing on the bottom one. I inverted it and it's the same... 

If I tilt my screen I think I can see a line on the second piccy too....

GO POAS SOON!!!!!!! I need immediate update once you've done it!!! 

I don't think they're evaps because there's nothing on the one from last week? 

x x x x x

I'm going out now but gonna be checking my phone for updates!! :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> I don't think they're evaps because there's nothing on the one from last week?

*seeeeeeeeeeee* that is what I don't get UGH UGH UGH... I gotta wait til at least 1pm here and it's going on 11am... 

have fun where ever you are heading.... :)


----------



## SBB

Have you done it yet? Have you have you have you??? :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

YES I HAVE and once again BFN...... maybe a chemical like you? I just can't explain it and I think I am done doing that.. LOL LOL LOL LOL 

no more tests until POSSIBLY next week if SHE does not show 

in the mean time, since this is my FRIDAY, it's beautiful outside, and I am having a TRULY CRAPPY day with work... I think I got the shita end of the work today.. 

Jeff and I are gonna go out and have some brews and RELAX............. 

how is your day going


----------



## SBB

Bloody hell... Sorry Hun :hugs:
Well I'm hoping it's just a little early and there's not enough hgc yet.... :hugs: 

I'm just chilling now with OH having a little snack and watching some tv! 

Have a lovely night and keep me updated x x x


----------



## kelster823

OH BLOODY HELL is right....
blahhhhh

enjoy your time with OH... I will tonight with mine..

ps I have been telling mine all about us and our convos.. he thinks it cute :)

ps.. this last test I took.. it's been over 2 hrs NO LINE at all... not like the one from this morning- a line showed at least an hour after I took it...


----------



## SBB

Ahhh I told my OH too I was excited cos I thought you might get your bfp! He always says 'are you on that blog again?' and I have to explain it's a forum, not a blog! 

The thing with the test is it wasn't good wee lol so in a couple more days if AF hasn't arrived, hopefully it will be a bfp!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

ha ha ha a BLOG.. how cute.... LOL

yeah maybe coffee wee or something... LOL I was talking with my best friend and she got to false negatives with her second daughter.. it took her two weeks to get a +....


----------



## SBB

See, you're not out yet! I've started my picture thing, just painting up a frame now! I'm scared you'll tell me off if I don't do it :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> See, you're not out yet! I've started my picture thing, just painting up a frame now! I'm scared you'll tell me off if I don't do it :rofl:
> 
> X x x

nooo I won't tell you off but I will keep on your butt about it... LOL


----------



## SBB

Hi kell! How was your night? I want to see today's temp! 

X x x 

Welsh where are you Hun - you've disappeared again! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Temp is still looking good Hun! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

good morning SBB!!!!!!

yeah still up but like I said I am not getting my hopes up..... 

your temps are look good, you happy with them?

Had a nice evening, stopped at the local club my DH belongs to, then headed to the diner for some din din and was home before 9......

hubby was telling me yesterday a guy he works with was asking yesterday how everything was going with us and that we are in their prayers and they pray for us every week..... IT TOUCHED MY HEART ..... they too also had a time of getting pregnant.. she had her first at 42 or 43 and he was 48 at the time... 

so I hope you are having a great day... not quite sure what I am up to today, all I know is I am gonna ENJOY this BEAUTIFUL weather



yeah WELSH AND BELLA are MIA again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Ah that's really sweet of them, I kind of get disillusioned sometimes thinking this world is full of scum and criminals but there are many many lovely people and let's just hope we have more babies than the bad people so good people can rule!! 

My temps are ok, just nothin happening yet. -OPK today :nope: so hoping that it will be positive tomorrow! If not maybe the clomid hasn't worked.... 

Our weather is really crappy, I'm just going out to get some bits for my 'art' piece... Lol it's not even art at all but you know what I mean! So I should have finished it by tomorrow hopefully then I'll post a piccie for you.... 

So 13dpo today, and the witch could show any day now.. I soooooo hope she stays away, if she's not there by 15dpo you have to test again! 

X x x 
X x x


----------



## kelster823

> My temps are ok, just nothin happening yet. -OPK today so hoping that it will be positive tomorrow! If not maybe the clomid hasn't worked....

crap crap crap... well here's crossing my fingers you get a +++++ soon!!!!! it's a horrible feeling when you have invested every once of your engery into something and it lets you down.... don't give up hope on the Clomid.. :hugs:

yeah she could show any day, but with this being my FIRST time charting, like I said I am not sure on how long my LP is..... but thinking back, all my symptons, frigin AF would show bout a week and a half later..... 

ewww sorry it's crappy out there...... when I am tellin ya it is beautiful.... wow... yesterday was 74 degrees and sunny.. birds chripping, grass getting greener each day, flowers are blooming....

I can't WAIT to see the pics of your art work :)

ps I bought some IC this morning, 50 test strips for $17.00 on ebay.. LOL


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Lovelys....:hi::hugs::wave:

Sorry....wow what a couple of days....and you guys have been lil chatterboxes....I've just read thru 4pages to catch up:lol:

SBB...I hope you get that positive opk soon sweets:hugs: I've been stalking and it's gotta be just around the corner for you now:hugs:

Kel....What is going on with these tests Lovely???....I could definately see lines on the pic where you had three tests lined up. I've been stalking and your chart still looks good....holding onto a worldful of PMA for you sweets. :hugs:

Well Tuesday was a fab day out with my best friend. I left the house at 9:45 and didn't return until 12hrs later....:shock::haha: 
Wednesday and Thursday have been hellish in work....really busy and everyone has seemed as thou they've got problems I didn't get home till almost 8 last night...we had hoped to go to the cinema but it was too late after dinner:growlmad:

As for the :wacko: chart....your guess is as good as mine girls....truly loopy! it's so frustrating and at times I wish I knew nothing about the 2cm follicle....what's going on in there??!! One of my close friends in work has another friend that has been ttc for years and she has recently gone under a new gyne and can't sing his praises highly enough.....My friend is going to find out his name and then I'm going to request to be reffered to him:thumbup:

Hope you're all having a fab good friday....I'm all excited cos our Pickle is coming home tomorrow!:yipee::wohoo:

Oooh I almost forgot....I do have some more encouraging maca news....I hope she doesn't mind me saying but someone that use to post in here but ended up stopping maca just before O has their bfp:yipee:

Big Hugs and Love xxxx:hugs:xxxxx


----------



## SBB

Yay :hi: Welsh!! 

I stalked your chart this morning hun hoping to see a rise but no :nope: you must be going nuts :hugs: 
Glad you had a lovely day out with your friend and hope it took your mind off things a bit! 

Hope you can get referred to that gyne :p 

Who got their BFP?! :happydance:


Kell the bloody shop has stopped selling the letters that I need so I've had to get something else which was a bit of a compromise! So it might not be finished tomorrow now... Dang it!! (as you would say lol!) :dohh:


x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Lovelys:hi:

It was a fab day with my friend hun, and certainly did help to take my mind off of things:thumbup: She's moving down to somerset in August for her and her hubby to start their GP training so I plan on getting lots of girly time before then:winkwink:

Well the temp is in....up by 0.25 of a degree.....wanna go to bed now so I can take tomorrow's:dohh::rofl:....really hoping that this is it...what does my fave stalkers think?

SBB...Hope you manage to get your artwork done....I wanna see pics to:winkwink:
Hoping for a rise for you lovely...and the big O....it would be fab to share a tww together:hugs:....hope our Ovaries are listening:lol:
Where abouts in the UK are you hun?

Kel....I'm desperate to see where that temp is going to go sweets....hope it's onwards and upwards:hugs: When are you next testing?

Hope you girls have a fab day:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies!!
Welsh I stalked you chart before I read your post and was v pleased to see that rise! Let's hope it's up again tomorrow... 

My opk was -ve again today :cry: so tomorrow will be last day for it to be +ve to give me O 7 days after the last clomid...

Kell that temp today looks great! 

Well we're just clearing out our garden, taking load of stuff to the recycling place and it's a lovely day so far hopefully we won't get rained on!

Welsh I live in bedfordshire just north of London x x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies... WOW busy day yesterday for me and the DH...

SBB sorry you still got a - that just totally sucks....but give it some time as this is the first time you are taking it....PMA..... :hugs: I still cannot wait to see your art work, whether it be a tad differnt then you want... I am sure it is going to be BEAUTIFUL

Welsh soooooooooo nice to see a temp rise with you..looking good mama!!!!

me, test????? well I just did again... and what do you think? and NOT FMU either.... this is after 2 cups of coffee and some water

this one WAS within the 5 minute limit w/ the internet cheapie?
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7609850.html

well off to get in the shower.. off to our friends house tonight for a bon fire in the back yard!!!!

have a WONDERFUL day ladies


----------



## SBB

Hun I totally see it! I could see it on my mobile phone without even enlarging it! 

This can't be a coincidence with all those others *please please please* let if be your BFP!!

Can't wait to see tomorrows temp! Don't you be drinking too many brews tonight incase there is a little bean in there!! Woohoo!! 

I did another OPK this arvo, still -ve but _think_ I had some ewcm (hoping it's not just something left over from last nights :sex:) !! 

x x x


----------



## Hollybush75

I think I need to post in here that maybe the 3 weeks I was taking Maca Root DID do something before I had to stop taking it...............as I'm pregnant :D

Only thing different we tried was the Maca Root plus we used some Zestica while DTD on the day of ovulation, of course we didn't know I ovulated until my FF chart said so.

:hugs: Hope you all follow me soon :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hun that's great congrats!!! :hugs:

Hope you have a very happy and healthy 9 months and that we'll all be joining you soon! 

x x x


----------



## florabell

:wave::flower:hello ladies, do you mind if I join you all?

A little about me: 26 and hubby and I are ttc #1. Been trying since last August, I have super irregular periods so have no idea when I ovulate. Have just started taking Maca Root so really hoping it regulates my periods and gives me a positive result!!!

I've found since I started taking it, even though it's not been very long, my energy levels have really gone up and I feel really good mentally! Is this all in my head or has anyone else experienced this with Maca Root??

Really looking forward to getting to know everyone xo


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Hun I totally see it! I could see it on my mobile phone without even enlarging it!
> 
> This can't be a coincidence with all those others *please please please* let if be your BFP!!
> 
> Can't wait to see tomorrows temp! Don't you be drinking too many brews tonight incase there is a little bean in there!! Woohoo!!
> 
> I did another OPK this arvo, still -ve but _think_ I had some ewcm (hoping it's not just something left over from last nights :sex:) !!
> 
> x x x


I promise I won't be drinking to many brews....LOL..... I just told Jeff that I am getting the digital because I am TIRED of all these tests with what I THINK is a line or an evap line..... 

my cervix is high today too..... blah LOL

oooooooohhhhhhhhhh ewcm sweet..... :sex: I don't think that stuff is like ewcm.. more like creamy stuff.... LOL CROSSES everything for you!!!

Hollybush that is WONDERFUL news... here's to a healthy and fun 9 months for you and your OH!!!


----------



## kelster823

florabell said:


> :wave::flower:hello ladies, do you mind if I join you all?
> 
> A little about me: 26 and hubby and I are ttc #1. Been trying since last August, I have super irregular periods so have no idea when I ovulate. Have just started taking Maca Root so really hoping it regulates my periods and gives me a positive result!!!
> 
> I've found since I started taking it, even though it's not been very long, my energy levels have really gone up and I feel really good mentally! Is this all in my head or has anyone else experienced this with Maca Root??
> 
> Really looking forward to getting to know everyone xo


hey Flora.. welcome and glad you are joining the journey with us :)


----------



## SBB

Kell I'm so excited! Get a 2 pack of Digis and do one with FMU! 

Have fun tonight I'm keeping everything crossed for you! 

x x x x


----------



## SBB

florabell said:


> :wave::flower:hello ladies, do you mind if I join you all?
> 
> A little about me: 26 and hubby and I are ttc #1. Been trying since last August, I have super irregular periods so have no idea when I ovulate. Have just started taking Maca Root so really hoping it regulates my periods and gives me a positive result!!!
> 
> I've found since I started taking it, even though it's not been very long, my energy levels have really gone up and I feel really good mentally! Is this all in my head or has anyone else experienced this with Maca Root??
> 
> Really looking forward to getting to know everyone xo

Hi Florabell! :flower:

You are v similar to me, I have also been TTC since August and am almost the same age.... Ok ok I'm 28, but nearly the same!! :haha:
I also have long and irregular periods, I've just taken my first round of Clomid so I'm hoping to ovulate earlier this cycle... :p

Do you temp or use OPKs hun? :shrug:

Sounds like the Maca is going well already - lets hope it helps with your periods... I have more energy and I also think I am generally in a better mood since taking Maca, although I also tak so much other stuff and have Acupuncture so not really sure what that's down to! 

x x x x :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Kel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I totally see *TWO PINK LINES*!!!!!!!!

Please....Please.....Please.....get a 2pack and go and :test: 

I've got such a good feeling about this!!!:hugs::wohoo::cloud9::wohoo::rofl:


SBB....Hiya chick:hugs:
Sorry you're still waiting on a positive opk hun....but remember they're not the be all and end all....your surge may be quick so you don't see it. I have also heard of people O a couple of days after when they expected to whilst on clomid....hang in there sweetie....it will happen. Just out of interest have you overlayed our charts at start of the cycle....:shock::lol:

Holly......I'll never tire of saying HUGE CONGRATULATIONS:cloud9: Hope you have a super happy, healthy and sticky 9mths sweets:hugs:

Flora...welcome chick:hugs: Hope the maca sorts things out sweets....I'm another one with more than wonky cycles:dohh: Hope we can keep each other kinda sane:winkwink:

Big :hugs: & Love xxxxx


----------



## SBB

WelshRose said:


> Just out of interest have you overlayed our charts at start of the cycle....:shock::lol:

Hey hun! 

How would I do this??!! Lol I'm not that good at the technical bits on FF! 

Yeh I've maybe just had a quick surge... I usually get 2 days of +OPKS, maybe it'll be tomorrow... 

x x x :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

I hope you do get your positive tomorrow sweets:hugs:

As for the chart overlay....have you got vip membership?
If you have click onto my chart and at the bottom of it it should say "overlay my chart"....click on that and then set the option to start of cycle and select this month's chart...:lol:

:hug:


----------



## SBB

oh yes, thanks hun!! 

Catch up tomorrow have a lovely evening x x x x


----------



## WelshRose

And you hun....and yes definately catch up tomorrow...after the stalking rituals have been completed!:haha:

xxxx:friends::kiss::friends:xxxx


----------



## kelster823

Ladies...

please look.... I am UGH

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7609797.html


----------



## WelshRose

OMFG!!!!!:oops: sorry for the language....there's a Lil Bean amongst us!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Aww Babe:hugs:.....I'm SOOOOOO HAPPY for you!!!! 

You've just made my weekend:happydance::headspin:.....:cloud9:

Wish my arms would stretch over the pond to give you a mahooooosive squeeze!

You'd better not leave us now thou.....we love ya:friends: xxx


----------



## kelster823

I wish I could stretch my arms out to you TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I AM IN COMPLETE SHOCK, I really thought it was gonna say NOT PREGNANT and when it said yes... I walked out of the bathroom , called out to Jeff and walked around the corner and just started crying and held it up, he smiled WIDE and hugged me


Welsh............... I just can't fathom this right now..............:)

FF has me at a due date of 12/11/10.. so that would be 11/12/10 for you LOL LOL 


I AM NOT LEAVING YOU GUYS HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## WelshRose

Aww babe...just the mention of those happy tears and I'm sitting here all welled up with you!.....who needs a tww or pregnancy hormones to be emotional huh:rofl:

I bet it's floating above your head like a lil bubble.....you're having a :baby::yipee:

I am so glad that you're going to stick around hun....hopefully the stalking duo will join you soon to make it a bump buddy trio:hugs::winkwink:

I can't stop smiling....I even went out into the kitchen and told hubby..mid-:happydance:....He says congrats as well by the way:thumbup:

:friends::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::friends:


----------



## kelster823

awwww that was so sweet of him.... LOL he was probably like WHO THE HELL... LOL

you ladies are AWSOME.. and I am so happy to have found this Meassge Broad and to have found you... :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:....I don't think he had time to think "who the hell"....concern about my random dance around the kitchen probably took over!....:rofl:

Check the sig out!!!....:winkwink:


----------



## kelster823

:rofl: to funny!!!

ooohhhh I love the new siggy!!!! THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! I gotta think of a really good one for you two now.....


----------



## WelshRose

I wish I had SBB's mobi....I'd tell her to come online and check out the news and then join the party.....virtual :wine: all round!!!:winkwink::lol:

:hug:


----------



## kelster823

I know and I am getting ready to leave in about an hour.... DANG IT 


going to my best friends house and Jeff and I are gonna tell them- we have to- if I don't have a drink SHE'LL KNOW SOMETHING is up, so I am just gonna hand her the test and start crying LOL


----------



## WelshRose

:thumbup:....Sounds like a plan!:hugs:

That is the best sig ever!....It would be so awesome if we both could join you real soon sweets.....Stick big reserved signs on the two :cloud9: either side of yours....:winkwink:

Have a lovely night hun and I'll catch you tomorrow....Big Love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## kelster823

ok reserved ..... will be done!!!

Nite sweetie talk with in the AM.................. THANKS AGAIN FOR SUCH A LOVELY congrats!!!!


----------



## SBB

*OH MY GOD!!!* 

WHAT HAVE I MISSED - HANG ON HAVE TO READ BACK BUT I AM *VERY* EXCITED!!!

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Yay!!!
You got my telepathic vibes telling you to come online!!!:rofl:....You have no idea how hard I've been willing you to switch your computer/laptop on:haha:

It's just the best news! Now Missy....you and I have to follow....I think if we don't get good temp rises or positive opks tomorrow we'll have to give our ovaries a good talking to:trouble::haha:

xxx:friends:xxx


----------



## SBB

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH I knew it I knew it!!! Wow Kell I am soooo happy for you, I just cried a bit! Massive massive :hugs: and congrats to you and Jeff - this is amazing!! 

I just frigging well knew it was gonna happen I was convinced! I have never been so pleased to be right lol!! 

Kell go and have a wonderful night tonight and you look after yourself and that sticky little bean! 

Right Welshie lets get Ovulating so we can be bump buddies!! 

Yipee!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## SBB

WelshRose said:


> Yay!!!
> You got my telepathic vibes telling you to come online!!!:rofl:....You have no idea how hard I've been willing you to switch your computer/laptop on:haha:
> 
> It's just the best news! Now Missy....you and I have to follow....I think if we don't get good temp rises or positive opks tomorrow we'll have to give our ovaries a good talking to:trouble::haha:
> 
> xxx:friends:xxx

Lol I was just thinking about going to bed and thought I'd just see what's happening but I didn't think Kell was testing til morning!! 

This is so exciting we defo all need to be bump buddies that would be amazing!! :kiss:

x x x x


----------



## WelshRose

If only it took the power of thought and desire huh lol....we'd all be raising a glass of orange juice to the heavens :rofl:

Interestingly thou I was looking in FF in the chart gallery and put maca in the keyword box and 50% were ovulatory and 50% were pregnancy....It's so gonna happen soon....I can feel it in my bones!:hugs:

xxx:kiss:xxx


----------



## SBB

Wow that's a big percentage! I think we're all gonna do it this month! I'm gonna change my siggy now! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH I knew it I knew it!!! Wow Kell I am soooo happy for you, I just cried a bit! Massive massive :hugs: and congrats to you and Jeff - this is amazing!!
> 
> I just frigging well knew it was gonna happen I was convinced! I have never been so pleased to be right lol!!
> 
> Kell go and have a wonderful night tonight and you look after yourself and that sticky little bean!
> 
> Right Welshie lets get Ovulating so we can be bump buddies!!
> 
> Yipee!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:


THANKS SWEETIE!!!!! I promise to be good to the lil bean and NO MORE BREWS FOR ME... :rofl: I am praying this one sticks!!!!!

yes you two need a GOOD TALKING AND A SHAKE to those ovaries.... 

LOVE YOU GUYS.. we are on our way out the door...

MUCHO LOVE TTYL


----------



## SBB

Have a wonderful night hun love ya x x :hugs: x x

check out the new siggy :yipee: 

x x x


----------



## florabell

Thanks for the welcome ladies!

Kelster - big congratulations on the BFP!

SBB - Lol I'm actually 27, :blush: don't know why I wrote 26, but I couldn't figure out how to change it! Wishful thinking (only turned 27 end Feb, still getting used to it!) I've not been charting or anything as my periods are all over the shop, took an antidepressant called Cipralex for a few yrs and it threw them off course completely! Now on another one called Sertraline and fingers crossed they'll soon settle..Best of luck with the Clomid, I'm trying to lose weight in case we need it down the line as my BMI is higher than it should be :blush:

Welshrose - Not sure about keeping you sane lol but it's good to talk to others in the same boat, the OH just doesn't understand!!!

xo


----------



## Delilahsown

CONGRATULATIONS on your :bfp: Kel!!

What an amazing gift! Its spring....hopefully a time of "growth" for everyone.


----------



## kelster823

SBB LOVE your new siggy hun.. that is GREAT!!!! thank you.... :hugs: 


Flora glad you came back-and thank you also for the congrats-

here's hoping for a great ride while taken Maca.. is your OH taking it also? 

Deliahsown thank you as well :)


----------



## kelster823

WelshRose said:


> Interestingly thou I was looking in FF in the chart gallery and put maca in the keyword box and 50% were ovulatory and 50% were pregnancy....It's so gonna happen soon....I can feel it in my bones!:hugs:
> 
> xxx:kiss:xxx


YEP you'll see,,,,,,,,,:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

Kel...hope you had a fab night last night babe. Is it seeming anymore real today?:lol:

SBB...how are those opks behaving today? Just out of interest what time are you doing them chick? I know they say that fmu isn't supposed to be the best to use as apparently the body doesn't surge thru the night....but....I did have my positive last month using fmu and by lunch it was definately negative....just a thought and another poas opportunity:winkwink::rofl:

Flora...Great to have you back with us:hugs: I'm to battling with the BMI sweets....haven't been too good lately thou:nope: Looking forward to the easter hols being over so I can get into an exercise/gym routine. Charting takes a while to get used to hun but I really don't know where I'd be without doing it. It's quite uplifting to know what's going on in there...:thumbup:.....If you give it a go...SBB and I will be more than happy to stalk I'm sure:haha::hugs:

:hi: Delilah....How have you been hun? Any good things to report?

Where has the lovely Bella gone???....I miss her:cry:

Well my fave lil chart stalkers....another drop this morning that cancelled out yesterdays rise:dohh:....BUT.....I should warn of TMI........I have possibly the best amount and stretchiness of ewcm that I have ever had:yipee::headspin::haha:
My CP is high as well so I've got my fingers and toes crossed tightly!

Hope everyone has a fab day....catch you all later....:kiss:


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies! 

:hi: Welsh :hugs: well I really hope that EWCM means you are Oving today on your temp drop - FX for you hun, with that CM it's got to be Ov soon surely!!

I got another -ve OPK this morning, I have the CB digi ones and use them in the mornings - I can't hold my wee for long enough in the afternoon anyway lol! I usually get 2 +ves in a row so I'd be suprised if I've missed it but Clomid may have messed with my system I guess. Temp doing nothing this am so unless it rockets tomorrow I don't think it's happened... 
I really hope the Clomid has worked, I can't wait another 3 weeks to Ov :cry:
I did have that ewcm yesterday and my CP is high and open too so FX.. 

:hi: Flora! Yay see we are nearly the same age lol! Well if you want help charting as Welsh said we're more than happy to help - I have very long and irregular cycles and I have found it so helpful to know where I am.. 

Delia how are you doing hun? Any Maca news to report? :shrug:

I don't know what's happened to Bella, I know she was taking a bit of a break so maybe she's not on here so much... :shrug: 

Kell hun how are you, bet you and Jeff are on :cloud9: I'm so happy for you !!! :hugs:


What's everyone up to today then? I'm going to carry on doing my picture type thing and then we're off to the pub and out for dinner with friends. I don't really want to go, I know they'll all be drinking loads but I don't really want to drink just in case I am Oving or about to - but you know what it's like people just buy you a drink even when you say no, or ask you constantly why you're not drinking! I actually have to work tomorrow though so I have a bit of an excuse!! 

Have a lovely day everyone :hugs:
x x x x


----------



## kelster823

morning ladies ...... 




> My CP is high as well so I've got my fingers and toes crossed tightly and BUT.....I should warn of TMI........I have possibly the best amount and stretchiness of ewcm that I have ever had

awesome Welsh, come on ovaries start working......



> I got another -ve OPK this morning, I have the CB digi ones and use them in the mornings - I can't hold my wee for long enough in the afternoon anyway lol! I usually get 2 +ves in a row so I'd be suprised if I've missed it but Clomid may have messed with my system I guess. Temp doing nothing this am so unless it rockets tomorrow I don't think it's happened...
> I really hope the Clomid has worked, I can't wait another 3 weeks to Ov
> I did have that ewcm yesterday and my CP is high and open too so FX..


GOSH DANGIT!!!!!!!! girl you gotta shake that belly and start telling let's gooooooooo

off to the pub huh? enjoy ....

no big Easter plans?

we are going to his sister's house for 1pm and then I think we will head to my mom's just for a TAD bit...my family is not a big celebrator of Easter 


ok I am gonna TRY to go lay back doen... I just can't sleep anymore- this whole week up VERY EARLY each day 

TTYL


----------



## SBB

Hi hun, hope you had a nice nap....

I want my bloody ovaries to get on with it! 

nearly finished my picture but ran out of letters so you're gonna have to wait a bit longer to see it! 

I gotta get ready to go out now, don't really want to go I want to do stuff in the house! 

x x x


----------



## florabell

SBB/Welshrose..thanks for the offer of help! At the mo I am just marking days in my diary cos they are soooo all over the place, but fingers crossed they'll settle soon and then I really will start charting and I know who I'll be asking to check it:winkwink:

Hope everyone had a nice Easter Sunday, I saved Points all week so I can enjoy half an Easter egg tonight, can't wait! Really need it after yesterday too. What I've now come to think is the Maca giving me crazy energy, I spent ages cleaning and sorting out and convinced myself I was nesting :nope: so I did a test (neg, of course it would be, bit of bleeding..sorry if tmi:blush:) So need that choccy!!

Do any of you gals do that? Every little change in me, like say I go pee more that usual, I think oooh maybe it's happened and test! Good job I buy cheapies off the net or I'd be bankrupt!!:laugh2:


----------



## Delilahsown

Happy Easter Ladies!!

Well, as far as the Maca is concerned- I can relate to Flora with the ENERGY part...it does have my sleep pattern all messed up though. The only time I take it is in the morning before work and come bed time- I wake up about every 2 hours, THUS making it difficult to take temps because every time i open my eyes- i feel like it is 6am and im ready to roll so i take my temp and realize its 2am. =( lol....It is getting better though. Im also feeling more twinges on the sides of my abdomen....they come and go, but they are constant.

I have a question about temps? I noticed that on the mornings that hubby and I don't BD the night before- temp is low- like 96.05 ish.... but the AM that we BD the night before...temps jump from 96.14 to 97.52 the next....needless to say- my chart is starting to look like a scribble pad.

i'm on cd 15 as of today... -opk though. i did have ewcm this am- so maybe its coming.I have also had this yuckie headache today. my last cycle- i didn't get my +opk until cd 38....toooooooo longgggg.


----------



## SBB

:hi: ladies! 

Kell how you doing hun? :hugs: 

Welsh - been stalking you, I'm really hoping for a nice big temp rise tomorrow... :hugs: 

Flora I hope you enjoyed your easter egg! And yes, I think we can all relate to testing after every tiny 'symptom' we imagine! :haha:

Delia - I haven't ever noticed that about charts before - do you have a link to your chart? If you do it online pop it in your siggy so we can stalk you. 

Anyway, I'm feeling sorry for myself today :cry: it could be because I went out last night and drank wine (I always feel like crap after that) but really I only had 2 1/2 glasses so I wasn't exactly drunk and I don't feel hungover! 
But I've got another -OPK today, no other signs of Ov, I just don't think the Clomid has worked :cry: I know it's still early and I could Ov in the next few days but it just seems unlikely... I need some PMA :dohh:

x x x


----------



## kelster823

> Anyway, I'm feeling sorry for myself today it could be because I went out last night and drank wine (I always feel like crap after that) but really I only had 2 1/2 glasses so I wasn't exactly drunk and I don't feel hungover!
> But I've got another -OPK today, no other signs of Ov, I just don't think the Clomid has worked I know it's still early and I could Ov in the next few days but it just seems unlikely... I need some PMA


OOOHHH SWEETIE!!!!!!!!!! nooooo please don't feel that way.... UGH my heart is TRULY :cry:... .... it WILL HAPPEN I JUST KNOW IT.... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Welsh- how's it going? 

how was everyone's Easter?

Mine was nice- went to my SIL house and then went and stoppped at my mom's for a bit.... I hadn't told my dad yet.. so I tried but I couldn't get it out cause I started crying so Jeff did it for me... my dad started crying.. SO NOT LIKE MY DAD... 

anyhoo.. enough about my crap.... 

Flora I justb went an bought 50 IC tests so I know exactly what ya mean... 

Delia- yeah do you chart? I love STALKING right behind SSB and Welsh.... 

ok must get back to work and I gotta call the GYN for my blood work this week 

TTYL


----------



## SBB

Ah hun that's so sweet your dad cried :cry: bet they are all _*so*_ pleased! 

I know it will happen I was just so excited about the Clomid - I'll just try and be patient! If it's another 3 weeks so be it, but that would mean no Xmas due date :nope: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

> know it will happen I was just so excited about the Clomid - I'll just try and be patient! If it's another 3 weeks so be it, but that would mean no Xmas due date

I know sweetie, I know, but it's new to your body..... patient is a virtue.. not to make it sound like hmmm ... ya know.. but I waited 19 years.... I KNOW it doesn't help and you are not me.... but just KNOW IT WILL HAPPEN... girl I am living frigin proof...LOL LOL 

that's ok about Christmas.... you could have the January 2011- fresh and new for the year!!!!!


----------



## SBB

OMG I defo can't wait 19 years lol! I don't know how you did it! 
Obviously it's down to me and Welshie and our PMA that you finally are preggers! So you _*have to *_name your baby after one of us. Now I don't think you know either of our real names, so it's going to be a bit of a gamble, but you have to choose first without knowing and then stick with it once you know :rofl: 

Obviously if it's a boy we will allow you to choose the name yourselves. Unless Welsh has a name suitable for both a girl or a boy! 

x x x x


----------



## kelster823

LOL ok 19 years well... we have been together for 20 years BUT unprotected sex for 19 soooooooo... I know you can't wait 19 years that would make you almost what 48 49 50.. LOL

hmm I was gonna say I don't know EITHER of you guys first names... ::: sighs with puppy dog eyes :::

we have names picked out already

Girl- Danielle Rae
Boy- Brodey "Raymond" or "Richard"

hte funny thing though my last name starts with an "A" so the boys initials will be ........BRA........!!! LOL

I HAVE PMA GOING ON SO MUCH FOR BOTH OF YOU and I have been praying for ya as well :) I am not a big time religious person but I do believe that he hears me... :)


----------



## SBB

Thanks honey, that means a lot :hugs: 

My name is Suzanne by the way :p

your names are lovely!! I don't really have names picked out but there's a few I like so we'll see...

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Thanks honey, that means a lot :hugs:
> 
> My name is Suzanne by the way :p
> 
> your names are lovely!! I don't really have names picked out but there's a few I like so we'll see...
> 
> X x x

WELL *SUZANNE* NICE TO FINALLY MEET YA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:

thanks the girls name we have had for long long time, as you imagine.. and the boys name.. well since my married last name is German descent, I thought it would only be fair to have the boys first name Irish descent-which is me...

and I went through numerous names and Jeff only liked Brodey... he thinks it sounds like a little blonded haired kid, which was both of us growign up... he still is a true blonde but I went dark brown.. have been dying my hair for years but recently went back to my normal hair color... my avatar photo is from this past summer ... LOL


----------



## SBB

Lol you need to change your pic for a recent one! I have long dark brown hair, brunettes are the best lol! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Lol you need to change your pic for a recent one! I have long dark brown hair, brunettes are the best lol!
> 
> X x x


yes we are.. LOL I have no recent photos I like .. lol


----------



## SBB

I might post a pic of me and OH tomorrow, now you know my name you might as well know what I look like! 

I think we need to see Welsh and know her real name too, and while she's not here we should guess! I think she is brunette too, shoulder length hair...
I'll have to think about the name but I bet I'll get it totally wrong!! 

What do you think kell?! 
X x x


----------



## SBB

I might post a pic of me and OH tomorrow, now you know my name you might as well know what I look like! 

I think we need to see Welsh and know her real name too, and while she's not here we should guess! I think she is brunette too, shoulder length hair...
I'll have to think about the name but I bet I'll get it totally wrong!! 

What do you think kell?! 
X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> I might post a pic of me and OH tomorrow, now you know my name you might as well know what I look like!
> 
> I think we need to see Welsh and know her real name too, and while she's not here we should guess! I think she is brunette too, shoulder length hair...
> I'll have to think about the name but I bet I'll get it totally wrong!!
> 
> What do you think kell?!
> X x x

LOL NOOOOO WAY really... woo hoooo .. LOL but only if you want too..

Welsh has a photo of herself on her page... you never looked? LOL yep she's got brown and about shoulder length..

I can send you a message and give you my FB page if you rather that sweets....


----------



## SBB

No I've never seen welsh's page! I'm gonna check it out now! 

Yeh send me a PM and I'll add you on FB later, I never go on there but that doesn't matter! There's a few piccies of me and OH.... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

but her name.... can't figure it out.... she looks like a lot of different names :rofl: 


I sent ya the PM ;)

and I would of NEVER thought your name was Suzanne... never.. LOL


----------



## SBB

Ha ha what did you think my name would be?! And I want to know what you think I look like before I send you my link! Just out of interest... !!

Welshie I've stalked you even more now Kell told me about your pic in your profile - you're very pretty! You look just like someone I know... 

It's weird when you talk to people online, and get a picture in your head of what they're like! Actually this is the only forum I've ever used.. 

Anyway, guess what guess what! I was on train home and had a few twinges in the ovary (although I've had them the last few days) so thought I'd do an OPK when I got in, and guess what - smiley face :happydance: yipee yipee f**king yipee!!!! So got to get OH to have :sex: tonight (without telling him about OPK), but he's very tired... 

Anyway yipee!!

x x x x


----------



## kelster823

> Anyway, guess what guess what! I was on train home and had a few twinges in the ovary (although I've had them the last few days) so thought I'd do an OPK when I got in, and guess what - smiley face yipee yipee f**king yipee!!!! So got to get OH to have tonight (without telling him about OPK), but he's very tired

FARKING AAAAAAAAAAA woooooooooo hoooooooooooo .. now remember DO NOT MOVE for at least 30 minutes after, lay still.. do not get up and if you have to, pillow under your butt!!!!!!! 

I dunno babe... umm I know you are TALL like me.. :wink: I know you have brown hair.. I bet you are beautiful just like Welsh is.. :) 

your name too.. I dunno.... I just didn't think of Suzanne..weird I know.. did you get my link???

Bet you ddn't think I spelled my name with an "IE" did ya???? kelster is my nickname A LOT of peeps call me and 823 is my birth date


----------



## SBB

Yeh got your link, I don't really understand how to send you mine! I can't seem to add you :shrug: I'll PM you my full name so you can try adding me! 

No talk of TTC on FB obviously! In fact there's no point in talking about anything on FB as I never go on there! 

Any no I didn't think it would be with an ie!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

> No talk of TTC on FB obviously! In fact there's no point in talking about anything on FB as I never go on there

ooh so got ya on that one because I don't want to talk about me either


----------



## mamaxm

hey girls! bought my maca today :happydance: so i'll be with you this next cycle, just waiting for the witch to officially step in if you know what i mean.. haha! 
so i also bought royal jelly and i'm currently taking vitamin b complex, should i ignore those and just take the maca? planning on taking 3,000 mg a day, is that right?
don't want to bother you with too many questions, but there's not a ton of info on it online!
thanks girls :)


----------



## mamaxm

nevermind, decided to throw out royal jelly and try vitex and maca! hope this does the trick!


----------



## SBB

Mamaxm hun with that chart I doubt you'll need anything next month - it looks amazing! Have you had any symptoms? 

In answer to your question I take all sorts not just the Maca so I think that's fine. Will have to check the dosage in mine but I take 4 capsules a day... 

How is everyone else doing today? 

x x x


----------



## mamaxm

oh thanks but i've had a bit of spotting today and i tested, bfn :cry: the darn old witch showed up three days late but at least my LP is going to be at least 14 days! first time ever! :)


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: You Girls Crack Me up! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I never thought I'd come back to an online "Guess Who!":haha:

Well done on the shoulder length brown hair:thumbup:
Well the screen name comes from an english gal (rose) who now feels welsh after living in the land of the sheep for the past 12yrs....aka WelshRose:haha:
The real name....come on throw some at me....I'm sat here lol....DS is looking a lil concerned:haha:

I will have to check your page out Suzanne....I must admit I was thinking Sarah:dohh:...have you got a pic up yet? 
:yipee: for the smiley hun....My DH has been too tired for the past two nights...:trouble::haha:....Hopefully not tonight thou:winkwink:

Kellie....Our gorgeous mama-to-be friend:hugs:....How goes it?....any raging symptoms going on now?....we need to here all about em:winkwink:

Well the chart...:lol:....I must say I'm in quite high spirits cos the bleeding seems to have stopped:yipee: and I haven't even had any spotting except a lil bit yesterday for about 4days now:winkwink: 
I've got so O pains going on and have had a very slight kinda stinging feeling about an inch or two below my belly button and slightly on the right-side.....God I'm hoping this is it....and I'm not religious either.

Big love and hugs....:kiss:


----------



## SBB

Hi Hun! 

Glad you liked our guess who game :rofl: 

Ok, so I was thinking Ruth for some unknown reason - but now I've seen you I'm not sure..... Maybe Leah? We need a clue I think - at least you knew my name most likely began with an S!! I just don't know... 

No I haven't put a piccy up yet - I will do later if I can work out how!

Make sure you wake that DH up and get some :sex: I am hoping you are about to Ov too so we can be in the 2WW together :hugs: 

x x x x :yipee: x x x x


----------



## SBB

mamaxm said:


> oh thanks but i've had a bit of spotting today and i tested, bfn :cry: the darn old witch showed up three days late but at least my LP is going to be at least 14 days! first time ever! :)

Spotting doesn't mean the :witch: is definitely here... What was your temp today? 
14 day LP is good though! :happydance:
FX you're still in x x x x


----------



## mamaxm

didn't get to take it, didn't sleep :( 
i'm just keeping an eye on it right now. i've had just a teeny bit of spotting, wouldn't notice it if i wasn't looking for it.. and i've been looking for it RELIGIOUSLY for the last three days.
i guess you're right, not out till the witch shows but a bfn at 13dpo is a soul crusher :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

WHOAH! except for according to FF, the average first +HPT is 13.6 dpo!! but have to keep in mind alot of people like to wait till the witch it late. i have not been :haha:
i'm just going to sip on my grapefruit juice and take my maca (since apparantly it's not bad during pregnancy) until the witch shows or i get my bfp.


----------



## kelster823

Morning!!!

I say Jennifer???? 'm probably so VERY wrong..LOL I JUST realized you typed in my true first name.. Kellie :rofl: 

welp nope nothing yet and it is making me VERY NERVOUS.... I have some mild cramping and very hungry but that's it and I have POAS everyday since Saturday with the IC I JUST bought and the dam line just ain't really getting any darker

.. the last time, I had very sore (.)(.), gagged, my sense of smell was outta control...

but tomorrow I go my GYN get bloods and have an internal ultrasound, so we'll see what he says

ohhhhhhh O pains SO NICE to hear... itm seems you and Suzanne are getting there.... I AM SO HOPING this is it for you two!!!!

ok off to start work..

TTYL


----------



## kelster823

mamaxm said:


> WHOAH! except for according to FF, the average first +HPT is 13.6 dpo!! but have to keep in mind alot of people like to wait till the witch it late. i have not been :haha:
> i'm just going to sip on my grapefruit juice and take my maca (since apparantly it's not bad during pregnancy) until the witch shows or i get my bfp.



you're temps are looking REALLY good, staying nice and high!!!!


----------



## WelshRose

:lol:...SBB...your second guess is really close...:shock:....kinda sounds the same....Lisa:winkwink:

Kel...my middle name starts with a J but isn't Jennifer....Jayne...:rofl:
I've got everything crossed that all is just as it should be sweets...please bear in mind that not many people like IC's and it takes a while before they get a decent line on them...maybe use FRER:hugs:

SBB...I'm so hoping that we both do it today sweets:hugs: A shared tww is a lot more fun:winkwink: 

Mamaxm...I don't think we've really spoken so I'll say :hi:...before admitting to chart stalking....:shock:.....It looks AMAZING!....I'll shall keep PMA for you lovely and hope it works the same as for Kelster:winkwink::rofl:

Right then folks....have a good rest of the day and I shall be back later...:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

ugh took my temp and it was 99.3 but didn't asleep, unfortunately FF wont show my discarded temps anymore so all i could do is check the sleep deprived box. wish i could have slept last night so i had an accurate temp.


----------



## SBB

That's still really high then hun, even if it's up a little because of the lack of sleep it's still got to be way way above coverline - I hope it will stay high tomorrow! 

x x x


----------



## mamaxm

thanks :) i'm hoping so too. but my hopes aren't up too high! better to be pleasantly surprised.. haha.


----------



## SBB

Lol I just realised there's a whole page of chat in about the last 10 mins that I hadn't read! 
Kell hun don't worry, ICs are s**t and they don't get that dark for ages apparently so don't go by them. Maybe get some CB digis with conception indicator? 

Well hi Lisa!!! I nearly got it :haha: 

I think we should go back to Welshie and SBB though it's too confusing otherwise! My brain is only small it can't cope with too much info! 

Right I'm gonna do some work, drag OH into bed for some :sex: (he's on half term, and no, not because he's a school boy! he teaches in schools so gets loads of holidays :happydance:) then I've got Acu later... 

Busy day! 

x x x x


----------



## SBB

mamaxm said:


> thanks :) i'm hoping so too. but my hopes aren't up too high! better to be pleasantly surprised.. haha.

Always think the worst, then you can only be delighted when you're wrong! 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

SBB said:


> I think we should go back to Welshie and SBB though it's too confusing otherwise! My brain is only small it can't cope with too much info!

I'm with you Hun:thumbup:

Why have I just done a chart overlay with this month and last month???!!!:nope:
If last month is anything to go by I'm about 3days away from the witch...and perhaps more depressing is the charts are practically identical around the time of my scan when I know I hadn't O...maybe I didn't last month either...I did have my suspicions as my coverline has always previously been around 36.34....and not 36.20.

Trying desperately hard to keep hold of pma in the what I think are O pains but...feeling a tad silly:dohh:
On a plus note I have just paid for my CBFM so it should be arriving in the next couple of days:thumbup:

:hug:


----------



## SBB

Oh no I hope that's not the case... I really hope we're going to see a big temp rise soon... 

If you're not Oving and / or it's taking ages, could you ask doc for Clomid? 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

I am seriously considering it hun...can you get it from your GP? :hugs:
Have you peeked at the charts again...what do you think?


----------



## SBB

Yes I just went to my GP said I was taking forever to Ov and she suggested it. However, she used to be a gyne I think, a lot of GPs won't prescribe it because they don't know enough about it. So maybe try and find out which the best doc to see is, get one with a background in gyne / ttc if you can... 

Yeh I checked out the charts, they do look similar, but don't lose hope just yet... Have you got an OPK you can do? 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

No Hun...I haven't bought anymore since I used the last earlier in the month:dohh:....
I think I'll just sit tight and hope.
Will definately go to see the GP thou if the witch arrives....hopefully get clomid and a new gyne in one hit....:thumbup:

Thanks for looking at the charts thou sweets:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

hey how's everyone's day going? 

It is actully getting REALLY warm here now... temp today close to 80 degrees... this is a June temp, not April

I have DH birthday next week (in fact a week from today) , I have NO IDEA what to get him.... UGH.... last year I gave him a huge surprise 40th bday party

I'll probably end up getting him some nice golf shirts or something....


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> I have NO IDEA what to get him.... UGH....

erm.... A baby?! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> I have NO IDEA what to get him.... UGH....
> 
> erm.... A baby?! :rofl:
> 
> X x xClick to expand...


ha ha ha ha ha ha ,, you are goofy my friend GOOFY!!!!! 

how's your project coming along? 

did you take another OPK today?


----------



## SBB

Seriously I don't think he could ask for more!! 

The project has come to a halt, I had to order some more letters to finish it but they should be here soon so then I can finish it off and hopefully post some piccies for you at the weekend! 

Yay got another +OPK this morning, just dragged OH to bed for some :sex: !! He asked if I was ovulating I had to lie and say no! I'll tell him in a few days when I don't need him for :sex: anymore :rofl: 

Sounds lovely there, hope it warms up here soon 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Seriously I don't think he could ask for more!!
> 
> The project has come to a halt, I had to order some more letters to finish it but they should be here soon so then I can finish it off and hopefully post some piccies for you at the weekend!
> 
> Yay got another +OPK this morning, just dragged OH to bed for some :sex: !! He asked if I was ovulating I had to lie and say no! I'll tell him in a few days when I don't need him for :sex: anymore :rofl:
> 
> Sounds lovely there, hope it warms up here soon
> 
> x x x


ok, but as soon as you finish I wanna see photos...

YOU DID!!! way to go girlfiend... your OH reminds me of someone, I just can't put my finger on it... grrrrrrrrr LOL 

it is actually getting warm in the house.. all the windows are open but the upstairs just gets to hot....


----------



## SBB

That'll be your preggo hormones as well - be prepared to be hot all the time! 

I went for acu today, she did 3 points in my tummy and it really hurt again! Ouch! But that should get the blood flowing nicely for my egg to implant itself! 

Erm can't say who OH might remind you of, he looks a bit like someone on TV over here but doubt you'll ever have seen him so dunno :shrug: let me know if you think of it! 


x x x


----------



## kelster823

you know if you hit it last night or today you will still be in the running for December :happydance: :happydance:

and remember NO TESTING until :af: is due


----------



## SBB

Yipee!! 

And yeh right - I'll be poas from 3dpo!! :rofl: 

Like the new piccy BTW :p

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Yipee!!
> 
> And yeh right - I'll be poas from 3dpo!! :rofl:
> 
> Like the new piccy BTW :p
> 
> X x x

noooooooooooooo, no POAS til she is due.... remember you made me promise to stop you this time.... :)

thnxs,,, it's old... 2 years.. our friends wedding


----------



## SBB

I know I know... But I didn't really mean it! And I was actually glad in the end that I poas early... So can I? Please?! 

And you blatantly poas before AF was due too!! 
X x x


----------



## kelster823

ok ok ok I will allow you to start at 9dpo... no sooner... I think that is when I took my first one.... 

I AM HUNGRY he better get home soon from that meeting.... he texted me at 6:00pm and said this shouldn't take long...


woo hoo he just called (of course it s 7:15) but I am having KFC for din din... yummmyyyy lol

ETA: I just went back in the thread to see how long I have known ya lovely ladies... I started posting in this thread Feb 22nd... WOW time has flown


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Evening Ladies! What have I missed?
How are you feeling Kel?? 

Well, I finally figured out how to get my ticker on here, so you can see what I talking about with my temps. Of course, I started charting about 10 days into my cycle. My temps are all over the place so I was just thinking of tossing this one, and just start over with the next cycle- whenever that may be.

I have my gyn appt. tomorrow so I have been contemplating about asking to give clomid a secound go around.


----------



## mamaxm

alright the witch officially hit. not too depressed cause i bought my maca! took 2100 mg today (4 pills) does that sound right to y'all? 
so excited to be taking it, especially after the recent bfp on the thread :) so glad i didn't get the powder form, the smell of the pills make me gag :haha:


----------



## SBB

:hi: delia! Wow yeh I see what you mean about your chart! I'd prob carry on this cycle, even though it may not tell you much you can at least get use to taking your temps etc... Let us know what you decide about the clomid... :hugs: 

Mamaxm I'm sorry af got you Hun :hugs: your chart looked so good! Oh well onto the next... Yeh it smells pretty rank hey! I take 4/day and they're 500mg. Make sure you just take them morning/afternoon not evening! 

Good luck for this cycle Hun! 

X x x x


----------



## mamaxm

didn't take any this evening, but is there any particular reason why?


----------



## SBB

It can give you loads of energy - so you might not be able to sleep if you take it in the evening!

x x x


----------



## mamaxm

oh i don't need any more sleepless nights at all! :haha: thanks!


----------



## SBB

lol me neither! I take them in the morning, then about lunchtime and that's fine! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Also hun what are you taking the low dose aspirin for? 

x x x x


----------



## mamaxm

i've heard it can be good with preventing miscarriage and such, prevents the blood from clotting and all that. seeing as how i probably had a chem last cycle i'd like to try and prevent it from happening this cycle.. plus, i read an article recently about two sisters, sister A was told she was infertile, so sister B became a surrogate mom for sister A.. they tested at the end of the month to see if the if sister B was pregnant, she was, then sister A decided to test and she ended up pregnant too after years of infertility, doctors said the only explanation they could come up with was the low dose aspirin regimen she started that same cycle!


----------



## mamaxm

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/what-is-baby-aspirin-and-how-is-it-related-to-fertility.html


----------



## SBB

I think it can be used for people who have had recurrent miscarriages as it thins the blood, and clotting can sometimes cause the MCs because the blood can't get to the embryo (I think) 

However, I did read that in healthy women who have not had recurrent MC that it can actually _cause_ MC as it thins blood that doesn't need to be thinned.... 

This is only from a little bit of research I did because I was also considering taking it. 

I know what you're saying about the sisters, but she had obviously been trying a long time... 

I'm not saying don't take it just wanted to tell you what I've read about it :hugs:

I had a chemical too last cycle, I wouldn't worry - I doubt this means you have any issues. Around 60% of first pregnancies end in a chemical apparently it's just most people don't have a poas addiction like us so they don't know! :haha: 

x x x


----------



## mamaxm

yeah i read that too, that it can be bad.. i'm kinda 50/50 on it but TMI! during AF it's basically all huge clots, so i think i'll try it this cycle and see if it makes any difference. or maybe not. i'm not sure. so far i've been taking it for about a week, i've read some conflicting stories and my doc is a total idiot, wont even talk to me about TTC until i've been trying for a year, so i can't ask him about any of this. hm. i wonder if clots during AF is an indicator of sticky blood. gonna have to do some more research :haha:


----------



## mamaxm

what about.. if i quit baby aspirin and took royal jelly? or do you think royal jelly, maca and vitex is just a bit too much?


----------



## SBB

Hmmm I don't know the first thing about Royal Jelly!

Damn my Acupunturist is always asking about clots in my period so I could have asked her what they mean but I saw her yesterday and now I'm not going back for 2 weeks! 

I didn't mean to put you off! Maybe try it this month and just see? 

Your doc is crap! Can you not just see someone else there?

If you search baby aspirin on this forum you can go through the threads that people have posted about it and see what they say :shrug: 

x x x


----------



## mamaxm

totally looking for a good doc. 
i'm thinking i might toss the baby aspirin and use the royal jelly, just need to know whether i should quit taking vitex/royal jelly after o. damn internet is giving me no results!


----------



## mamaxm

alright got it figured out, all three are good all cycle except for vitex & maca shouldn't be used during AF, apparantly.. guess i wont be taking it tomorrow, haha.


----------



## SBB

Really?! I take Maca throughout the cycle :dohh: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Morning Kel :p

I'm still stalking your chart - where are your last 2 temps huh??!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

hey morning :wave:

I stopped taking it.... I need to just relax, if I saw a huge temp drop or something I would freak .. just poas each morning is fine with me.. LOL :rofl:


Deli feeling fine... all is good- thanks for asking :hugs:

Max you can definitely take Maca through out your entire cycle as it is a veggie, so it won't hurt anything....

ok I saw you asking about Vitex-what brand are you using? besides the Maca I was also taking Femaprin to regulate my cycle 

this is what I used- read the reviews as well-little grey box
https://www.drugstore.com/products/...ram=nature_s_way_femaprin_v&CAWELAID=61260668

welp off to the docs today at 2:45 for blood work and a transvaginal ultrasound......

ok really gotta start working I am working 6 to noon today and taking 2 hrs pool time


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> I stopped taking it.... I need to just relax, if I saw a huge temp drop or something I would freak .. just poas each morning is fine with me.. LOL :rofl:

:rofl: _just_ poas _every_ morning!! Ha ha I'd do the same! And yeh you're prob right about the temps... I'll stop stalking you! 



kelster823 said:


> welp off to the docs today at 2:45 for blood work and a transvaginal ultrasound......

oooh how exciting! Well sort of, as exciting as it can be to have a camera thingy in your lady parts! 

Your little shrimp (I think it's what it looks like lol!) in your ticker has got bigger :happydance::happydance::happydance:

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> I stopped taking it.... I need to just relax, if I saw a huge temp drop or something I would freak .. just poas each morning is fine with me.. LOL :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: _just_ poas _every_ morning!! Ha ha I'd do the same! And yeh you're prob right about the temps... I'll stop stalking you!
> 
> 
> 
> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> welp off to the docs today at 2:45 for blood work and a transvaginal ultrasound......Click to expand...
> 
> oooh how exciting! Well sort of, as exciting as it can be to have a camera thingy in your lady parts!
> 
> Your little shrimp (I think it's what it looks like lol!) in your ticker has got bigger :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

don't say you are gonna stop stalking me... awww man... :cry: :rofl:

yeah I know it wasn't all that uncomfortable the last time I had one, so we'll see what happens this time

how was your evening? and morning so far?


----------



## SBB

Lol don't worry I'll still stalk, just not your chart cos there's nothing to see! 

I spent most of last night on here reading the thread about Preg women commenting on TTC threads - all got a bit heated in the end unfortunately... :shrug: 

Morning was good, got some :sex: he he! OH _must_ know I'm Ov I've jumped him 3 days in a row :rofl: Might try again later too! 

How's your day so far - is Jeff looking after you now you're up the duff?! :haha: Hope you've got some work done - I haven't and I really need to!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

ooohh did that thread get deleted? I KNEW the minute I saw that post it was gonna get nasty in there.. I was reading some of it and just shook my head.. I understand where people are coming from on both sides... that kinda stuff I just keep my mouth shut.. LOL LOL 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh he HAS to know what's going on by now..

up the duff... LOL never heard that one before,, but a good one... 

yeah he is, but he told me don't even try to overdo it wth him... he is an AWESOME partner, we have our quirks, even sorry to say, separated for a VERY SHORT period of tme.. like 3 weeks..4 years ago..... but all in all we love each other very much... hell been with him since December 20, 1990...we should like each other by now :rofl:


----------



## SBB

It got closed... To be honest there was like 2 people that said preggers people shouldn't post in TTC, then everyone else (including me) disagreed, Although I did say people shouldn't announce BFP in TTC but that is true! There'a an area for it! 

Anyway then it all went a bit wrong so I stayed well out of it! 

Anyway... Glad he is looking after you... that is a very long time to be together I'm not surprised you had a little break!! 

x x x


----------



## darkNlovely

I used to take MACA but it was to get a big booty and build my labido--I had no idea it is good for fertility.


----------



## SBB

Maybe start taking it again!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

hey what's going on.... how was everyone's day??

I am POOT-TEHY tired. I am gonna lay down and get some rest cause tomorrow it's up at 3:30am.. wooo hoooooooo................NOT


----------



## BellaBlu

I'm here! Sorry, I know I've been MIA, It's been a crazy few weeks :wacko: .. I bought tickets back to the states to see my family in a few weeks, and my memere' who's in the hospital. We're still NTNP, but I won't be discouraged if I don't end up pregnant this month, it will make for a much less nauseous 19 hours of traveling. :flower: How are you ladies doing? I miss you girls too!


----------



## kelster823

there you are :wave:..... where in the states are you heading back too sweets.....

sounds like you have been VERY BUSY!!!!


----------



## BellaBlu

Maine first to see my Memere' and then Iowa! :) Yeah, its gonna be crazy hectic. I have been swamped, I'm leaving poor DH alone for a month so I've been running around like a madman making sure everything is set up so he isn't too stressed while I'm gone. After all he's going to be living off frozen food for awhile since he can't cook.. don't wanna leave him much else to dread!

OMFG KELSTER! You have a little bean. WHERE have a I been? Why didn't I notice that. Good lawdy.. Congrats sweetgirl! That is amazing :happydance: that makes me "pee my pants!" excited!


----------



## kelster823

holy hell where in Maine????? i frigin LOVE Maine...my mom's from there.. we go every July for 2 weeks to Kennebunkport..... ahhhhhhhhhhh the good life.....

but I have to say never been to Iowa.. don't they grow corn there and that's it... LOL 

yeah found out this past Saturday, we are very excited.. thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

Lol! Yeah Iowa is my homestate, everyone has the same reaction... "Don't you guys say ya'll and grow corn?" .. :D Iowa is a great place, I miss it dearly. Alot of people are pleasantly surprised by how nice it is when they go there!

That's awesome! My mother is from there too, and all of her side of the family. They live around Auburn maine, I'm not sure exactly where because I haven't been there in 7 years, so needless to say Im really excited :)


----------



## SBB

Hey bella! You're back! We were wondering where you'd got to! Hope everything is ok :hugs: 

How did you get on with the U/S and blood today kell? 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

way kewl there Ms Bella...ENJOY.... Auburn is up further then Kport... it takes us 5 to 5 1/2 hours door to door....

*you're* from Iowa.. well I have to say you are the first for me, never knew anyone from Iowa.. cornfields.. :rofl:

SBB no blood no ultrasound-she LIED to me on the phone.. just a cervix check and my actual due date which is now Dec 8th.. I go back April 30th for my first ultrasound

how was your day? did you jump the OH again??? LOL LOL LOL I want all your bases covered..


----------



## Delilahsown

:wave: Hope everyone had a great day today! The weather has been absolutely amazing, however I am stuck in a clinic all day so I have to wait for the weekend to enjoy it.

Sooo.....after today's doc's appt- i am gonna give clomid another shot. I actually met with a mid-wife today that specializes in treating patients with PCOS, so it must have been fateO:) that the doc couldn't see me (she's the first one that shafted me anyway) She said that since my cycles were getting progressively longer that it could be im probably only ovulating 3-4 times a year and that it wouldn't hurt to try and "kick start" some things. So I went and picked up all my meds today.....and if by chance af doesn't show up on the 21st.....ITS ON!!!!!:laugh2: 

I still got -opk today, and today is cd18...just for the sake of, i'm gonna keep temping and testing. : my name is delia and i am a POAS-aholic:.......

so, now im even more excited to get this ball rolling...


----------



## mamaxm

ooh so maybe i should continue with my maca? i was reading on naturalfertility.com and they said not to, but hell if y'all are might as well! i want to get it building up asap :)


----------



## SBB

Hi Ladies! 

I'm just popping in as I have loads of work to do so am banning myself from B&B until tonight! 

Sorry they lied to you Kell, but how exciting to get your due date :cloud9:

Lol yep I jumped the OH _again_! He asked again if I was Ov, I said 'no, why do you keep asking, I'll POAS to prove it if you like!' :rofl:

FF has put my OV in at CD17 but I think it will change it in a couple of days, I put some diff temps in over the next few days and it goes to either 18/19. I think CD18 I had pains so that's most likely the right day. Oooh I think I am in the 2WW how exciting!! 

Delia :hi: we have got a lovely day here too, I am in my office all day but might go out in the garden for lunch! We are all POAS-aholics here so you're right at home!! I hope the Clomid goes ok for you, I have to say I was very scared but it's been absolutely fine for me (so far!)... Let us know how you get on, and there's a clomid club in LTTTC https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/59439-clomid-club-507.html
where obviously everyone is on Clomid! 

Yay Mamaxm it doesn't seem to have done Kell any harm taking it throughout AF, and there's a post in the forum about someone taking it and they've just got their BFP so it's all good on the Maca front!! 

Right ladies, got to work... My cat is whining at me she wants me to play but I'm trying to work! 

Oh and Kell the letters came today so I can finish my piccy, still got to paint it but I'll send you a photo soon 

x x x x :hugs: 

PS Welshie hun where are you? 

x x x x


----------



## BellaBlu

SBB- Hey honey :wave: Everything is great, how are you darling? I see you're using softcups as well eh? :) You should have your baby bean in no time!

Kelster- Awww, I'm your first! That makes me feel special :cloud9: - As for your due date, I think you're gonna have that baby on December 11th. That is my official prediction so, we shall see! Bet your bottom dollar I'll be checking on you throughout your pregnancy. :) :haha:


----------



## kelster823

Morning.. :wave:



> FF has put my OV in at CD17 but I think it will change it in a couple of days, I put some diff temps in over the next few days and it goes to either 18/19. I think CD18 I had pains so that's most likely the right day. Oooh I think I am in the 2WW how exciting!!

ooooohhh like me, I o'd on CD18 tooooooooooooooo.... woooo hooooooo HOT DANG- BEDAZZLE that lil eggie PLEASE!!!!!!!! 

glad the letters came in I cannot WAIT to see this new artwork of yours!!!!

Bella- I had my EDD as 12/11/2010 with what FF said- calculating from my O date, but doc said that they will go with my LMP which was 03/03/2010, I said OK....

well I am in the office today so it will be very hard for me to get on during the day

Have a great everyone!!!!

ETA- remember NO POAS stick til at least 9 or 10DPO..............you have to PROMISE ME


----------



## mamaxm

^^^i love seeing those darn tickers :)
especially from girls using the same things i'm trying!


----------



## kelster823

Mamaxm- what kind of Vitex are you using? I know I posted this to you maybe 2 pages back? and I truly don't remember if you answered me or not-if you did I am so sorry I missed it....


----------



## mamaxm

i haven't picked one out yet, going to the vitamin shop today :happydance:
just trying to decide what to take with my maca and vitex.. i'm in between dong quai and red raspberry leaf.


----------



## kelster823

mamaxm said:


> i haven't picked one out yet, going to the vitamin shop today :happydance:
> just trying to decide what to take with my maca and vitex.. i'm in between dong quai and red raspberry leaf.

where do you live?

If you can find this in the shop -get this....this is what I have been taking since Feb along with the Maca

https://www.healthsuperstore.com/p-natures-way-femaprin-60-capsules.htm


----------



## SBB

Kell I won't POAS til 9dpo I promise - even then I might not, I've got no ICs so it'll have to be an FRER and I don't want to waste them! 

Yep Bella I'm using the softcups and Conceive plus so FX it'll all work!! 

Mamaxm just thought I'd post this as someone posted it today on a really old maca thread:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/236146-anyone-else-taking-maca-root-2.html

This is what she said (no idea if it's true) 

I did purchase the same MACA powder brand you purchased, and took it for 3 days before I read online that *MACA works against Dong Quai or Vitex* (which I am both taking) so I stopped taking it. If this cycle doesn't regulate on the 2 herbs I mentioned I will take only MACA next cycle.



Anyway, work to be done x x x


----------



## mamaxm

thanks girls :)


----------



## momtoaz

SBB said:


> Kell I won't POAS til 9dpo I promise - even then I might not, I've got no ICs so it'll have to be an FRER and I don't want to waste them!
> 
> Yep Bella I'm using the softcups and Conceive plus so FX it'll all work!!
> 
> Mamaxm just thought I'd post this as someone posted it today on a really old maca thread:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/236146-anyone-else-taking-maca-root-2.html
> 
> This is what she said (no idea if it's true)
> 
> I did purchase the same MACA powder brand you purchased, and took it for 3 days before I read online that *MACA works against Dong Quai or Vitex* (which I am both taking) so I stopped taking it. If this cycle doesn't regulate on the 2 herbs I mentioned I will take only MACA next cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, work to be done x x x

That was me that posted that. I'm going to try real hard to see if I can find that website again to see if I can post that link back here.


----------



## SBB

Thanks sue, just thought I'd post it here for mamaxm as she's planning to take maca and vitex!

Kellster took both though and she's got her bfp! But that doesn't show obviously whether they do / don't work together... 
X x x


----------



## kelster823

hey gals

I found this link it is interesting... :)

https://natural-fertility-info.com/is-it-maca-or-vitex-or-maca-and-vitex.html


ETA- as I have stated before and I will state it again :) I am not a doc nor any type medical professional


I was deseparate and was searching the internet for anything and everything that would help me have regular cycles- I started with buying Vitex, then Maca, then Natural Progestrone Cream,and lastly the Femaprin... I was shoving ALL of these down my throat each day including multi vitamins and pre-natal. (excpet for NPC- that's a cream you can't eat it).. I finally sasid this can't be good, me taking ALL these at the same time

so I just took pre-natals, maca and femaprin

you just gotta try and see what works for you.. If Maca and Femaprin did the job for me then all is great... but then again I really dont know if they did anything at all....


----------



## mamaxm

so is femparin vitex? or is it a blend of something else? or is that just the brand name..
yeah, i'm trying to start out slow with my supplements, the reason why i chose vitex and maca was because of naturalfertilityinfo.com (LOVE that website) and then i'm also drinking the red raspberry tea. 
hope you can find that website momtoaz! i'd love to read what they have to say about it.


----------



## mamaxm

so is femparin vitex? or is it a blend of something else? or is that just the brand name..
yeah, i'm trying to start out slow with my supplements, the reason why i chose vitex and maca was because of naturalfertilityinfo.com (LOVE that website) and then i'm also drinking the red raspberry tea. 
hope you can find that website momtoaz! i'd love to read what they have to say about it.


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Girls...
Just thought I'd pop in quickly and send :hugs: and :dust:...whilst doing some chart stalking....woohoo SBB!!!:hugs:

Kel...Glad everything went ok with the doc....:hugs:

I'm feeling really crappy tonight...pretty sure that the venemous ol :witch: has arrived:cry: So much for my 2cm follicule huh:dohh: Feeling so deflated and desperate to get off this blinking rollercoaster.

:hug:


----------



## SBB

Ah hun I'm sorry :hugs: I personally think you should get down to the docs straight away and get yourself some clomid so you can take it this cycle... 

I really hoped you were going to OV :cry: 

I seem to have OV'd on the clomid, my temps are different to usual though, but I keep waking early then going back to sleep so don't know if that's affected them. I think FF will change my date once I put more temps in... 

Hope you're ok sweetie :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Babe....I'm going to ring the docs tomorrow Hun and see if I can get seen on Monday. I'm also going to ask about being referred to the new gyne as well. 
Just hoping that my CBFM arrives by monday so I can use it this coming cycle.

I've had a peek at your chart hun and I'm with you in thinking that O was cd18....even so you're still 2dpo:wohoo:....really hope you've caught that eggy sweetheart:hugs: xxx


----------



## SBB

Thanks hun, I put a couple of temps in for the next couple of days this morning and it changes it to CD18 or 19 - we :sex: twice on CD19 lol but I had pains CD18 so think that was the day! 

Hope you get your CBFM and manage to get an appointment hun let us know how you get on x x x


----------



## kelster823

hey hey hey........

awww Welsh........... I am sorry you are feeling crappy tonight.. here's a BIG HUG from across the pond ((((((((((((( )))))))))))))))))) and good luck with the new doc..

did I tell you guys my doctor is a hunk.. yep pretty nice looking dude.. LOL said to Jeff yesterday, you ok with a good looking doc looking at your wife's hoochie... LOL he just laugh and said techinally no but what am I gonna do... he's the doctor... LOL 

SBB I think you have covered all your bases.. now comes the DREADED 2WW... UGH .. but we are right here with ya on pins and needles.....BTW looks like the clomid cut your O time in HALF... that is awesome 

Mamaxxm yes Femaprin has Vitex it in along with B6.. if you bought a bottle of just Vitex there will be no B6 in it and B6 is very important .. I never did the red raspberry tea but was on my way of starting it.... like I said I was gonna try everything and anything just to have a normal cycle....... 

well we are off to have din din with an old highschool friend and his wife that are home from Ohio for the week..... should be a nice time but sure gonna be hard to explain why no drinkie phoos.... LOL


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> did I tell you guys my doctor is a hunk.. yep pretty nice looking dude.. LOL said to Jeff yesterday, you ok with a good looking doc looking at your wife's hoochie... LOL he just laugh and said techinally no but what am I gonna do... he's the doctor... LOL

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

like that one huh... bbbahhhahahahhahhaaaaaa


----------



## mamaxm

ooh kelster my store sells femaprin! i will definetly be giving it a go! did some research on it and it sounds great! thanks!


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies how is everyone today? 

FF has changed my Ov day to CD18 now so that's right I think... Seems a bit pointless that I :sex: twice on CD19 now! 

Still haven't told OH that I've OV'd, can't decide whether to or just leave it and hope I get a BFP and surprise him! 

Kell that's so funny about your doctor! I think I'd be embarrassed if my doc was really good looking and had to mess about 'down there'!! 

Hoochie :rofl: never heard that before!! 

Mamaxm - anything to report? So after all what have you decided you're going to take this month?! 

Welshie how you doing hun? :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## mamaxm

going for maca, femaprin, and red raspberry. going to do the baby aspirin too, noticed when i was taking it didn't have nearly as many clots, as soon as i stopped had huge clots, sorry if it's TMI but i am a believer in there's no such thing as TMI when you're TTC! haha, they're one in the same! lol can't believe you've never heard hoochie before, kelster i know it says you're from NJ but you're secretly a southern girl aren't you.. i know my southern girls when i sees em! hahaha!


----------



## SBB

Sounds like a good combo! I was really tempted to take the aspirin as well, I might do next cycle if I don't get my BFP this time... 

Let us know how you get on... 

And yeh, there is no such thing as TMI we are all well and truly used to it now! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Kell I am doing the chain thing dangling it over my wrist, it says girl boy girl boy - what does it say if you do it?! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

morning :wave:

SBB--------- whoooooooo hooooooooo crosses everything we got that eggie... :hug:

yeah it is a bit but hey what ya gonna do, I could have a really nasty looking one and say ewwww I don't want him looking at my hoochie... you never heard that work hoochie.. LOL

we use it lot around herr-- hoochie mama.. :rofl:

Mamaxm- god glad you did your research and decided on the Femaprin :) let me know how it goes :) 

Welsh and Bella MORNING DARLINGS!!!!

ETA- GIRL BOY GIRL BOY!!! sweet.... mine said boy- but gonna do it again tonight when I go to brother's place... his wife whom I LOVE.... is the supersitious one...

but ehem. not that it's my business----- you would like 4 kids... wow... LOL


----------



## SBB

Well no I think I'd like 3! I'm one of 4 though.. 

I have to ask what does ETA mean?!

X x x


----------



## kelster823

ETA- edit to add.. I was typing and then I saw your post about the girl boy girl boy....

3 is VERY KEWL.... I said to Jeff just this one... but he looked at me and said he would really like one more- I said we'll see in time.... we ain't getting any younger...


----------



## SBB

Lol that makes sense now! 

I think of ETA as Estimated Time of Arrival - but obviously I knew it didn't mean that!

You have to let us know what happens with the chain later then! 

I really want twins so I can pop 2 out at the same time!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Lol that makes sense now!
> 
> I think of ETA as Estimated Time of Arrival - but obviously I knew it didn't mean that!
> 
> You have to let us know what happens with the chain later then!
> 
> I really want twins so I can pop 2 out at the same time!!
> 
> x x x

TWINS.... are you crazy!!!! LMAO.. they do run in Jeff's dad's side of the family


yeah I can see where you would get the ETA....

I'll let ya know about the chain,,, my brother's wife got boy boy girl.... like I said me, gave me NOTHING when I did it last year.. I hope that is not a sign :(

but I did it yesterday and it went back and forth- no circle- and I still say it happened on my actual O day, so I say BOY LOL

what a CRAZY stressful day this morning already for me., I just gotta remember calm down calm down........but I guess considering we didn't get home til 11:30 last night, I am VERY TIRED and CRANKY :wacko:


----------



## SBB

wow you might get twins too then!!

Of course it doesn't mean anything hun it's just a bit of fun! I defo think you're gonna have a boy :p 

yep sweetie you need to remain chilled! I have got this company who I've bought something from but t's crap basically, they are total ar**holes and I literally get so mad every time I have to speak to them my heart races and I shake then I can't calm down... I just hate them SO much. So I'm handing it over to OH, or I might just accept I've lost £400 because it's not worth getting so stressed in the 2WW or if I get my BFP... 

I've been doing my 'art' thing today, think I can finish it tomorrow probably! My shoulder really hurts though cos it's really awkward to paint it. Been out in the garden today it was lovely, chilled out day relaxing in garden with OH :cloud9:

x x x


----------



## kelster823

yay it's almost done.. pics pics soon..... 

what the hell did you buy that cost 400.00 - well lol I don't have the pound sign on my keyboard- only the dollar sign.... :rofl:

at least the day got calmer as it went on now I am DOEN til Monday morning!!!!

bite your tongue with the TWINS comment.... :rofl: let me get thru one first


----------



## WelshRose

Hey there Lovelys:hi:
How have your days been? 
The weather has been absolutely gorgeous here today....had a real summer feel about it...which definately helped to lift the spirits:thumbup:

I haven't been upto much today really...took a drive over the bridge and met up with my Aunt for a coffee in Bristol and that is about it really...very lazy but lovely:winkwink:
Have a busy day with Callum's social life tomorrow:dohh: He's got his swimming lesson first thing...then back for lunch and then back at the pool for a party in the afternoon...he's really looking forward to it bless him.

Well you may have noticed that the ticker has gone back to the old cycle:dohh: I checked my CP this morning and it was really soft and very open along with being high....and I've had ewcm as well....the spotting is still more than I'd like thou. I tried googling CP and there was someone on another board that said her cervix was always really soft and open during AF I thought it was supposed to be low and firm:shrug:...I was confused by it all before now I'm :wacko::loopy::dohh:.....:help::haha:
I guess I'm just going to keep taking my temps and see what happens.

Hope you're all ok sweets:hugs: xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hey Welshie! 

Yeh I saw your chart this morning, what is going on huh? Well lets hope you might finally OV! Get some :sex: tonight just in case! 

It was a lovely day here too... I'd be happy if it just stayed like this til September! 

Your day tomorrow sounds like fun! I'm going to chill out at home, finish my picture and do some DIY! 

Hope you're feeling ok sweetie, it must be taking it's toll on you now :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## mamaxm

kelster- i got it today :happydance: do i use it all cycle? i swear if i get my bfp i will send you some chocolates or something, whatever you're craving it's yours! :haha: i've never heard of it before! then after you mentioned it i did some research and it's perfeccttt :)


----------



## BellaBlu

:rofl: about the hot doctor, I'm so late on replying about that, but I read a few seperate pages and I'm STILL laughing :lol: 

Oh girls, Reading this thread makes me want jump back into hardcore TTC so badly..

June can't come soon enough :flower:


----------



## mamaxm

also, i burped up some maca today :( it was awful.


----------



## SBB

ha ha Bella I was laughing out loud at that too for ages!! 

Well when you decide to come back properly Bella we'll all be delighted!! :hugs: 

I'm going to research this femaprin as well now - maybe I should take it! I feel left out :rofl: 


x x x x


----------



## SBB

mamaxm said:


> also, i burped up some maca today :( it was awful.

:rofl: :rofl: 

That made me giggle! Gross!

x x x


----------



## mamaxm

yeah it was terrible. felt like i had eaten cayanne pepper and coffee grounds. i was driving and trying to take my pill, and swallowed it with a bunch of air because some idiot in front of me slammed on his brakes.. bout 20 minutes later i was burping it up and i thought i was going to puke. don't know how people can eat the powder.


----------



## BellaBlu

SBB-
Thanks sweetgirl, I'll be extremely excited as well, we're going to see a fertility specialist in June, I was checked out and everything is great with me (thank heavens) but now Danny is really concerned that it's him. He was always so against "getting help" to conceive, until my results all came back great, and it was a real eye opener I think. Poor guy, He told me "Sweetie, If I'm not able to have kids, I'll understand if you want to be with someone else who CAN give you children" ... :( Broke my heart. It took alot of reassuring that no matter we find out, it will be okay. Bless his heart though, talk about a man! Willing to do whatever it takes to make me happy, even if it means giving me up. :cloud9:


----------



## BellaBlu

& Lol about burping up the Maca! :lol: I've done it too, not pleasant. :)


----------



## SBB

BellaBlu said:


> SBB-
> Thanks sweetgirl, I'll be extremely excited as well, we're going to see a fertility specialist in June, I was checked out and everything is great with me (thank heavens) but now Danny is really concerned that it's him. He was always so against "getting help" to conceive, until my results all came back great, and it was a real eye opener I think. Poor guy, He told me "Sweetie, If I'm not able to have kids, I'll understand if you want to be with someone else who CAN give you children" ... :( Broke my heart. It took alot of reassuring that no matter we find out, it will be okay. Bless his heart though, talk about a man! Willing to do whatever it takes to make me happy, even if it means giving me up. :cloud9:


Ah bless him - that's so lovely of him. I'd never dream of leaving OH because of that, you'd just find a way wouldn't you? Anyway, chances are there's nothing wrong with him whatsoever, it's just taking a while for some reason... You'll get your BFP soon I'm sure of it :hugs: 

My OH was the same when we kind of thought something might be wrong, but since we had a chemical last month he's ok, I think it kind of confirmed his swimmers were swimming! My OH is called Danny too! 

Your Danny sounds lovely :cloud9:

x x x


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi girls

Im just after a bit of advice please - I currently take Clomid CD2-6, Pregnacare Conception and EPO (just until ovulation to help with CM) and use Zestica at O time. DO u take MACA all cycle and whats the usual dosage, I have tried to read the thread but cant get my head around it lol !

Thanks Heather x


----------



## SBB

Hi Heather! 

I take almost the same as you but use conceive plus not zestica... 

Yeh don't try and read through the thread, it's mainly just us lot talking a lot of rubbish!!

Anyway, yes maca can be taken all through the cycle. I take 4 capsules/day, which I think is 2000mg, but you can take 3000mg.. 

Hope that helps :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Delilahsown

mamaxm said:


> yeah it was terrible. felt like i had eaten cayanne pepper and coffee grounds. i was driving and trying to take my pill, and swallowed it with a bunch of air because some idiot in front of me slammed on his brakes.. bout 20 minutes later i was burping it up and i thought i was going to puke. don't know how people can eat the powder.

hahahaha......eeks! that was an official "VERP"....the powder is pretty gross but I do the scoop on the tongue- pinch my nose, and a huge swallow of OJ. I think i've gotten used to the after-taste.


----------



## momtoaz

ugghhh how do all you ladies keep taking the Maca powder. I gagged today taking it, and it took every ounce of strength in my body to keep me from vomitting. And I have a very strong stomach!


----------



## kelster823

momtoaz said:


> ugghhh how do all you ladies keep taking the Maca powder. I gagged today taking it, and it took every ounce of strength in my body to keep me from vomitting. And I have a very strong stomach!

seriously mix it in an empty water bottle with OJ or Tang just shake it REALLY well and wa-laaaaaaaaaaa :rofl: it really isn't that bad I swear... :thumbup:


----------



## mamaxm

haaha i'm just glad i'm taking the pills.. i'm very sensitive to taste and smell if the smell of the capsules makes me sick, before i even open my purse!??! i don't know how i could take the powder!


----------



## momtoaz

kelster823 said:


> momtoaz said:
> 
> 
> ugghhh how do all you ladies keep taking the Maca powder. I gagged today taking it, and it took every ounce of strength in my body to keep me from vomitting. And I have a very strong stomach!
> 
> seriously mix it in an empty water bottle with OJ or Tang just shake it REALLY well and wa-laaaaaaaaaaa :rofl: it really isn't that bad I swear... :thumbup:Click to expand...

lol, I mixed it in with a super sweet mango/peach nectar and it wasn't AS bad but when I mixed it with OJ (not from concentrate) it was pretty bad.


----------



## kelster823

momtoaz said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momtoaz said:
> 
> 
> ugghhh how do all you ladies keep taking the Maca powder. I gagged today taking it, and it took every ounce of strength in my body to keep me from vomitting. And I have a very strong stomach!
> 
> seriously mix it in an empty water bottle with OJ or Tang just shake it REALLY well and wa-laaaaaaaaaaa :rofl: it really isn't that bad I swear... :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> lol, I mixed it in with a super sweet mango/peach nectar and it wasn't AS bad but when I mixed it with OJ (not from concentrate) it was pretty bad.Click to expand...

lol the things we do :rofl: 

welp off to Pennsylvania -the next state over- to see my friend and her family today...so happy we get to bring the dogs also- they are gonna be beat down by tomorrow....

so everyone enjoy your Saturday and I will check in tomorrow (we are staying over nite there)


----------



## kelster823

ps just stalked your chart there Ms SBB!!! on the way up VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## Manders

Hello Ladies!!!!

I'm gonna join you if you don't mind!!!

Lil bi about me: My name is Amanda, Hubby is Craig! I am 31 and he's 42! :) We have 3 Beautiful Babies together, Mikey will 7 this month but sadly he passed away right before he was born! It's been rough but since loosing Mikey we've had 2 more Babies who have made the rough days a bit better! Tony is 5 and Cassie is 2 1/2! I love my babies more then anything in this world! I didn't have any problems conceiving my boys but it took a while for Cassie! I wasn't Oing so I took Clomid an was PG the first try! :) 

We've decided to start trying for Baby #4 now!!!! :) I am super excited!!!! I don't want to do the Clomid route again so I decided to do the Maca Route! :) My Hubby is a Vitaminalohic so I'm gonna have him take it too though he's already pretty horny LMAO might not be good LOL 

So I'm joining you ladies!!!


----------



## SBB

Have a lovely time kell! Yep my chart is on the way up :happydance: 
I've finished my pic so gonna put it up today then take a photo for you and post it tomorrow... 

Hi manders and welcome to our maca party! 
Sorry to hear about Mikey, that must have been awful for you... 
Well let's hope Maca can help you conceive baby number 4! You have to let us know how it's working for you! 

I'm currently on first round of clomid and OV'd a few days ago so I'm hoping beyond hope that it's worked first round for me too!

My OH was taking maca as well but he's stopped now.. I'm still taking it though :p 

Kell are you still taking it?? 

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Hey Manders welcome... and yes very sorry to hear about Mikey.. 

these ladies in here are AWESOME and soooooooooooo supportive!!! truly special people :hugs:

SBB- nope I stopped- I stopped everything except for my pre-natals.... i know it is FINE to take but after the MC I am so scared to take anything besides my pre-natals...

YAY YAY the pic is done.. cannot wait to see it.. I'll try to check in later while I am at my friends house

sooo ok I seriously need to get my ass moving

TTYL


----------



## SBB

We're off out soon too so I'll post the piccy tomorrow night probably... 

Have a great time! TTYL! 

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning!!!

Manders....welcome to you! Sorry to hear about Mikey- just know that you have your own personal angel always with you! We are all seated on the Maca train right now...hopefully it will help you too!:hugs:

Kel- have a safe trip this weekend and take it easy!! :hugs:

SBB- crossing my fingers, toes, arms, legs, and hair and saying some prayers for you that this is your month! Don't you just lovvvvvvvvvvvve the 2WW:thumbup:

im on cd 21 today, as of yesterday still - on the opk. My temps are still doing the funky dance as well... 

I guess i'm just waiting until the 21st and if :witch: doesn't park her broom at my house, then i'll start on the progesterone with get it going and then on with the clomid. SBB- did you have your progesterone checked at day 21 or are you just temping?

They have also added folic acid to my regimine and upped my metformin- sorry gasl- TMI, BUT- the extra dose is making me become really close friends with the toilet. supposedly those effects are supposed to taper down as well....we shall see:grr:


----------



## SBB

Hey delia! Thank you Hun I hope everyone good vibes will pay off! 

You know I thought of you the other day, someone posted a thread about up and down temps, and someone replied saying they might have some blood abnormality or something (nothing bad, sorry can't think of the right word!). I will try and find it tomorrow and post it for you. But it can be sorted out with acupuncture and then your temps stabilise... 

I do hate the 2WW but I think it's better than waiting to ov... There's nothing I can do now it's either gonna happen or not! I'm getting CD21 bloods done but I'll get them on CD25 so 7dpo... FX it's all good.... I might ask them to check for pregnancy too.. Do you think it shows up at 7dpo on bloods?!

Don't you just love all the medicine side effects lol! 

Right I'm of out soon, going to see a load of friends and would LOVE to have a nice drink with them but I'm gonna drive, just incase there's a little bean in there... Probably silly because blood supply doesn't even go to the bean til 26dpo but still, one of us has to drive so it might as well be me! 

Have a lovely evening ladies x x x


----------



## mamaxm

something i'm taking made me so sick today :( got nauseous but i took a nap and it went away. think it was either the maca or grapefruit juice, i took my capsule with a large glass of grapefruit juice and about 15 minutes later i was rolling in bed ready to puke.
thought i'd let you girls know, the red raspberry leaf tea is SO GOOD! had my first cup today and already want another for the taste. 
can't wait to start temping and get to bd'ing! so glad this thread was started or i may have never heard of maca. i hope it will jump start in my system and just give me my darn bfp already... haha!


----------



## darkNlovely

what brand of maca are you ladies taking? which brand is better?


----------



## mamaxm

i'm taking soloray. solaray? something like that. you just want to make sure it's maca and that there's nothing else in it, read the ingredients!


----------



## fluffyblue

SBB said:


> Hi Heather!
> 
> I take almost the same as you but use conceive plus not zestica...
> 
> Yeh don't try and read through the thread, it's mainly just us lot talking a lot of rubbish!!
> 
> Anyway, yes maca can be taken all through the cycle. I take 4 capsules/day, which I think is 2000mg, but you can take 3000mg..
> 
> Hope that helps :hugs:
> 
> x x x

Thanks SBB I will get some for next cycle, just a quickie I note your on Clomid how come you take CD5 to CD10?


----------



## SBB

fluffyblue said:


> Thanks SBB I will get some for next cycle, just a quickie I note your on Clomid how come you take CD5 to CD10?

That's purely because I didn't get it until CD5 so I literally couldn't take it any earlier! I think next cycle (although hopefully there won't be a next cycle!) I'll take it 3-7 or something. 

I think earlier days = more eggs, later days = fewer eggs, but better quality.. 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls! 

Ok, so I'm trying to attach my pics, I've had to make the quality crap for it to upload them.. Plus the photos are crap but there you go! 

ETA - The words are from the Jimi Hendrix song Little Wing (do you like my use of ETA there Kell!) The photos are ok if you click on them x x 

Mamaxm hope you're feeling better :p 

Darknlovely I don't know the brand, I chucked the pack it came in but just make sure you go for organic and you'll be fine 

Kell how was your weekend hun? 

Welshie what you up to? Nice day yesterday? did callum enjoy his swimming party?! 


x x x
 



Attached Files:







Art1.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 11









ART2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Delilahsown

im taking the Navitas brand, but im taking the powder form, not capsule. 

Whenever I start, I'll be taking clomid on days cd 5-9, then waiting out until the 21st to do bloods....


----------



## SBB

Delia hun here's that thread I mentioned 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/306982-my-chart-looks-crazy.html

x x x


----------



## Manders

Hello Ladies!!! Thank You for the Warm Welcome!!! :) 

I was suppose to start the Maca yesterday but we didn't get until today! So we both started taking it today, CD 18 for me! :) 

I'm hoping everyone is having a Beautiful Weekend!!!! Can't wait to see more BFP's comin out of this Thread!!!!!

Gooooooo MACA!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Manders

Hello Ladies!!! Thank You for the Warm Welcome!!! :) 

I was suppose to start the Maca yesterday but we didn't get until today! So we both started taking it today, CD 18 for me! :) 

I'm hoping everyone is having a Beautiful Weekend!!!! Can't wait to see more BFP's comin out of this Thread!!!!!

Gooooooo MACA!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## soph77

Hi, hope you don't mind me jumping in on this thread. I tried to read it all but then the server closed down and now am pushed for time and about to duck out and try to find some maca. I want to try this but am unsure on a few of the finer points, can you please help me?
1. Do you take it for the entire cycle?
2. Do you continue during pregnancy?
3. Any other tips and hints you can think of.
Thanks!


----------



## Delilahsown

Thanks SBB- thanks for finding that link for me. That was really interesting. I'll have to ask about it at my next appt. I don't have any of those symptoms except for the erratic temps.

Welcome Soph77!:hi:

I think most if not everyone so far on this thread takes the maca throughout the entire cycle. There is some literature that says it is safe to take throughout your pregnancy because its a natural food, but there are also some sites that don't suggest taking it while you are pregnant. I think it is a matter of preference. 

I think most of the gals on here prefer taking the capsules because of the harsh taste :sick:( I take the powder form ) but the taste is tolerable if you mix it into a protein shake? or even with some oj.....

It might give you an extra boost of energy so might not be a good idea to take it late in the day- as it may keep you up at night.


----------



## mamaxm

HEY SOPH! i take the solaray maca tablets and i take 2100 mg a day (4 pills). this is my first cycle taking it but i'm going to take it throughout the whole cycle, and i'm not sure yet if i'll stop or not when i get pregnant. i think i'll ease slowly off of it to be safe.


----------



## mamaxm

SBB- that picture is AMAZING!!! did you make it?


----------



## soph77

Thanks Delilah and mama. Just got back from the health shop with a 220 bottle of maca $50 OMG! And mama you inspired me, I got some raspberry leaf tea too. I figure i will need something to get rid of the maca taste! I got the capsules but even they stink!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you think I should start now? I'm a couple of days away from af?


----------



## SBB

mamaxm said:


> SBB- that picture is AMAZING!!! did you make it?

Thanks hun yes I made it!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Hi Soph welcome to the Maca party! 

Yes we take it throughout the cycle, Kelster has got her BFP and has stopped, but it is perfectly safe if you did want to continue taking it through pregnancy... 

So what does this rasberry leaf tea do? I want some!! 

x x x


----------



## soph77

SBB said:


> Hi Soph welcome to the Maca party!
> 
> Yes we take it throughout the cycle, Kelster has got her BFP and has stopped, but it is perfectly safe if you did want to continue taking it through pregnancy...
> 
> So what does this rasberry leaf tea do? I want some!!
> 
> x x x

It is supposed to 'tone your uterus', whatever that means! Make it a nice cosy place to implant! Haven't tried it yet but I think I will now.


----------



## SBB

Lol I've heard of people wanting toned abs, bum, legs, but never uterus!! :rofl: 

If I don't get my bfp this time I'll try it! 

X x x


----------



## soph77

Hmmm I would have to say I am pleasantly surprised! The dried tea leaves themselves don't smell that great but the tea is very nice! i used 1 sugar but I am wondering if I could halve that and it would still be nice. Delicious!


----------



## kelster823

ABSOLUTLEY BEAUTIFUL photo SBB!!!! MY goodness :)

I had a great weekend in PA, perfect weather- it was tad bit hard though, while everyone was enjoying a cold brew- I drank juice.. :rofl: but it really didn't bother me at all- :)

welcome to all the new ladies to the thread. my my how many newbies just over a weekend.THAT IS AWESOME

ok off to work 

TTYL


----------



## SBB

Thanks Kell! :hugs:

Glad you had a lovely weekend... Yep summer is going to be hard not drinking at BBQs etc... Ah well all worth it... :p

TTYL!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Here's another pic of it, by the way the fireplace bit is made of electrical wire, we needed a plug socket over the other side of the room, and rather than digging out all the walls etc and making a mess, we thought we could make the wire decorative so we made a fireplace surround out of it! When I say we, I mean me, OH had nothing to do with it!! 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







ART3.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mamaxm

hey girls good morning! i was wondering if maca made your temps any higher when you first started taking it, got a high temp this morning and yesterdays was on the higher side too for it being before o. it's either the femaprin, RRLT or the maca doing it and i'm going to figure out who! haha! not that i'll quit any of them.. i'm just hoping it will also rise my post o temps or there will be no reason to chart. haha.


----------



## SBB

stupid computer grrrrr 

x x x


----------



## SBB

mamaxm said:


> hey girls good morning! i was wondering if maca made your temps any higher when you first started taking it, got a high temp this morning and yesterdays was on the higher side too for it being before o. it's either the femaprin, RRLT or the maca doing it and i'm going to figure out who! haha! not that i'll quit any of them.. i'm just hoping it will also rise my post o temps or there will be no reason to chart. haha.

Hi hun no I can't say I've noticed that... Just looked at my charts and my coverline is the same as before I started taking it...

x x x


----------



## mamaxm

darnit must've been the femaprin. or RRLT? ugh i hope they drop, or this mornings temp was a fluke. i bought 90 days VIP and i want to use them. haha.


----------



## SBB

You've only got one temp on your chart hun... what are your temps normally?? 

Sorry just looked, yeh they're quite a bit lower normally huh... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

lol what's your vegetarian ticker all about?! I'm a veggie too! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB- just beautiful

Mamaxm- here is my chart with Maca and Femaprin- compare-


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d0bf5


----------



## mamaxm

i'm doing to 30 day veggie challenge! i desperately want to go vegetarian so i thought i'd start out with a 30 day challenge (i can stick to anything for 30 days!) and then at the end of it decide if i'd like to continue or not. i was vegan for a few months and wasn't taking vitamins so my energy was shot and i went right back to meat. i think i'll start slow this time, although i don't think i'll be going vegan if i get my bfp, watched a show on discovery health about it and it's too risky, accidentally eating dairy or egg (which is surprisingly easy unless you're living strictly on fruits and veggies) can harm the little bean after being vegan for so long and i don't want to risk it.


----------



## mamaxm

oh wow that's a relief kel. thank you so much!
hope that bean is enjoying it's time with you! and i know you're enjoying the time :haha:


----------



## kelster823

mamaxm said:


> oh wow that's a relief kel. thank you so much!
> hope that bean is enjoying it's time with you! and i know you're enjoying the time :haha:


no problem :)

I sure am enjoying MY time with him/her and I sure hope s/he is too :) 

thanks sweetie :hugs: all seems good for now... on pins and needles til April 30th


----------



## SBB

mamaxm said:


> i'm doing to 30 day veggie challenge! i desperately want to go vegetarian so i thought i'd start out with a 30 day challenge (i can stick to anything for 30 days!) and then at the end of it decide if i'd like to continue or not. i was vegan for a few months and wasn't taking vitamins so my energy was shot and i went right back to meat. i think i'll start slow this time, although i don't think i'll be going vegan if i get my bfp, watched a show on discovery health about it and it's too risky, accidentally eating dairy or egg (which is surprisingly easy unless you're living strictly on fruits and veggies) can harm the little bean after being vegan for so long and i don't want to risk it.

I imagine that's quite hard if you eat meat usually - I have been veggie forever so don't know what I'm missing! I couldn't eat meat at all now, doubt I ever will. I just can't get over what it is I'd be eating! 

Yeh agree about vegan, that's a harsh diet and I don't think it's very healthy at all.. 
Just being a veggie you have to watch you get enough protein and iron, let alone vegan! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

What's happening Welshie where are you?! 

Kell how you doing hun? How you feeling - you got any preggo symtoms yet? 

I have got a tiny bit of spotting, just brown CM really. Exactly what I had last cycle at 6dpo! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

> I have got a tiny bit of spotting, just brown CM really. Exactly what I had last cycle at 6dpo!

NO FRIGIN WAY.. hot dang.... that is awesome to hear.... 

I have SOME symptons- and mean just SOME and nothing major either.. very tired- kinda moody- my (.)(.) kinda sorta hurt not really.. other then that NOTHING- which has had me a bit concerned


----------



## nevertogether

does anyone have a recommend dosage of maca to take a day? i just ordered some and i'm really excited to try it for DH's visit in juneeeee :)


----------



## SBB

Kell it's still early days hun, I wouldn't be expecting much yet... :hugs:

Nevertogether I take 4 capsules a day, which is 2000mg I think, but you can take up to 3000mg... 

Let us know how you get on with it! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

but still.... possible IB????? now I wanna see a tad temp dip and then go back up again!!!

I am crossing everything and still saying lil prayers each day :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Oh lol I meant _you_ shouldn't be expecting anything yet cos it's early days :haha:

But yes I guess same applies to me! Last cycle I had this then had some pink diluted CM a couple of days later.... I have got my blood test tomorrow I'm going to ask them to test for pregnancy too! They might say no though! 

I soooooooo hope it is IB. But I do get that browny CM a lot so doubt it! 

Thank you sweetie you're the best :hugs: I want to be bump buddies! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

anyone else having a REAL BAD problem on this site


----------



## kelster823

never mind it works now





> I want to be bump buddies

 me tooooooooooooooo

ok off to la la land talk tomorrow

SWEET DREAMS


----------



## mamaxm

SBB i read somewhere (don't quote me though!) that brown bleeding can be a sign of low circulation through the uterus, but i think it was referring more around AF time. 
hope it's implantation bleeding! that's what i had (the pink CM) last cycle before my stupid chem :cry:


----------



## soph77

So today was my second day of maca and rrl tea. Yesterday i only had 2 capsules, today i had 3. Prob have 3 again tomorrow and the 4 the next day. It says that 5 capsules is equiv to 1 teaspoon so I will get to that in a few days - don't want to freak out my system! Is one teaspoon enough?
I tries the rrl tea today with only half a sugar, was better with a whole!


----------



## soph77

kelster823 said:


> anyone else having a REAL BAD problem on this site

me CONSTANTLY! At least once everyday it times-out on me and I can't get back in sometimes for about an hour!


----------



## mamaxm

i'm curious to know if 1 teaspoon is enough too. soph, how many mg are in your capsules?


----------



## soph77

mamaxm said:


> i'm curious to know if 1 teaspoon is enough too. soph, how many mg are in your capsules?

640mg (1/5 teaspoon)

My bottle says to take 1-5 caps twice a day, so that is up to 2 teaspoons. But I don't want to take too much because I want to keep everything balanced, kwim? But I also don't want to take too little, hmm what a quandary!


----------



## mamaxm

so i'd have to take 6 to get a teaspoon. ugh. but i totally will if that's how much i should be taking!
also, i took three for three days and then started taking four after that, my body didn't seem to mind it at all, maca doesn't have the same effect other herbs or medicines have on the body because it's a food.
natural fertility info says the same- 2,000 to 3,000 mg per day. i'll keep looking around and see what i can find :)


----------



## soph77

If I take 5 that is 3200mg so i guess 4/5 for me is fine.
You're a wealth of information mama, what would we do without you :)


----------



## mamaxm

it's because i'm an herbaholic and a googleholic. can't help myself. hahaha!
i think i'll up my dose one more pill too. can't hurt. so i'll be getting.. 2650. oh boy would i like to get up to 3,000 but 6 pills a day.. that would bring me to 3150. 6 pills.. don't know if i can do it! haha! i'll start with 5.


----------



## mamaxm

did anyone ever take two at a time? anyone? is there anything bad about it besides an extra bit of energy? i could totally take 6 if i could take two at a time.


----------



## SBB

mamaxm said:


> SBB i read somewhere (don't quote me though!) that brown bleeding can be a sign of low circulation through the uterus, but i think it was referring more around AF time.
> hope it's implantation bleeding! that's what i had (the pink CM) last cycle before my stupid chem :cry:

Hey hun I was worried it means something like that :nope: is there anything I can do about it though? My acupuncturist did some points in my tummy to increase flow around uterus (they really hurt!) but perhaps it didn't work enough. I also had this spotting the month before last so looks like its every cycle... Maybe next time I'll go to her before OV then after so she can work more on that... 
I had the pink diluted CM on my chemical too... Not sure what it means though? 

x x x


----------



## SBB

mamaxm said:


> did anyone ever take two at a time? anyone? is there anything bad about it besides an extra bit of energy? i could totally take 6 if i could take two at a time.

Hey girls, I take 2 in the morning then 2 at lunch time. Sometimes more, and nothing bad has ever happened to me! I have done 4 all at once before when I forget my morning ones! 

Mine are 500mg I think 

x x x


----------



## mamaxm

ooh thanks SBB. you could do an aspirin reg. to increase circulation or try red clover and red raspberry tea combo if you want something more natural, not to say you wont get your bfp this cycle :thumbup: the brown blood was mostly talking about around time for AF i think, not when implantation would be happening. but if you get it during AF too (i did after my chem for the first time ever, very strange, i've never seen it before.. my body must have really been cleaning out) it's supposed to mean circ. is poor and your body isn't cleaning out all the way which wont make a good home for bean. 
FX'd you wont have to worry about that though! hopefully there's already a little one cooking :)


----------



## soph77

Just a little question, anyone have some serious farting issues when they stated taking maca?:wacko:
Or maybe it is the tea
Stinky!!!!


----------



## SBB

Ha ha Soph can't say I have lol! 

Mamaxm thanks hun, I get the brown spotting quite a bit around various times in my cycle... I get it before af sometimes and at the end of af.. I've also had it at ov time and just before. I think i'll speak to acupuncturist about it and also try some other remedies that you've suggested... 

Hopefully I won't need them but we'll see! 

Wow I have got proper AF feeling this morning, it bloody better not be AF it's way too early!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

morning :wave:

umm SBB temp went UP nice.... I felt the same way- thought AF was coming, very crampy and yuck- PMA PMA PMA PMA 

ok off to get my frigin TAXES done.......... UGH I hate doing taxes but the deadline is Thursday 

and OH YEAH HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY DEAR HUBBY.... ripe ole age of 41 today LOL

gotta change my siggy now


----------



## BellaBlu

I had to stop taking the Maca ladies :shrug: I started breaking out like I was 16 again.. I've always had clear skin and after taking that for a bit my skin was being rebellious.. and I mean BAD! The deep, cystic kind of pimples.. ouch :( I'll probably start taking it again when I start TTC again, but for now.. I'm taking it easy. It'll be worth the awful face if I can conceive with it :happydance: 

But DH is still taking it. So I am still gonna come in and talk with you fantabulous maca ladies.. :blush: Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## BellaBlu

& Kels - Happy BDAY to your Hubz! :D


----------



## SBB

Hey Bella - sorry you had to stop taking it hun, that's a shame - but I can see why, it's not great to be getting loads of spots! 

Well I've changed my temp yesterday to the original temp, I woke up at 6 and took it, then tossed and turned and went back to sleep and took it at 7.30 again. I used the 7.30 one but I guess the 6.00 could be ID? Doubt it though it's not below coverline... 
I also did same thing day before with waking times, and the 6am one was higher, then 9am really high so I did FF corrector and went in the middle... That make any sense?!

I am feeling crap today - bit down :cry: just don't feel like I've done it this month...

I think I've got hayfever, woke up with sore throat, keep sneezing and sniffing - I don't get hayfever! 

I went for my bloods they won't test for pregnancy and they don't at all anyway. 

x x x


----------



## ticktock

Hiya ladies, have read pretty much this whole thread today when should have been ironing lol

Think I'm gonna give maca a try and as I get brown discharge leading up to period for couple of days do you think its worth trying raspberry leaf tea? I don't spot in my cycle and am pretty reg between 28-32 days but always have brown blood pre af, even on the pill I did so maybe it will help me?

Will get OH to take some too, can't do any harm can it lol

Its lovely to see how close you've all become aswell and hope this will be a thread full of bfps!


----------



## SBB

Ticktock I can't believe you've read almost the whole thread!! It's mainly just us talking crap! :rofl: 

Anyway yes defo give maca a try and join our little group! I think my spotting has decreased on maca, hasn't gone completely but it is a natural vegetable and as kell always says these things take a while to work and everyone has different experiences with it too... I'd try the raspberry leaf tea too, I'm going to next month... 

Good luck :dust: 

X x x


----------



## ticktock

It was interesting! plus I am a nosy cow lol :mamafy:

I will be interested to see how it goes as in the past my useless gps have just bunged me on the bcp which was evil to my body and so glad to be off it! 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SBB

Yep same here, none of the bcps ever helped with the spotting though... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies :hi: 

Well update from me, feeling better today :D Last night at midnight before bed I checked my CM/CP and there was bright red blood there... This morning it's back to brown but I've got the familiar AF pains... I really hope something hasn't gone wrong and I'm going to get stupidly early period! Fingers crossed it's implantation bleed, temp is high this morning... 

How is everyone doing today? 

Welshie where are you hun? I miss you! :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Delilahsown

Wow SBB...that is quite a spike in your temp! Still holding out for you...I know it has to be hard trying to be patient to be able to test...but...glad you aren't feeling too yucky this am.

still -opks for me. i've lost track of what day i am on. i'll have to look at my calendar. 

Welcome TickTock!!


----------



## SBB

Hope you get your +opk soon delia - must be driving you mad now! 

I might test in the morning, Kell said I was allowed at 9DPO!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning

Hey SBB NICE temp rise... and I told ya 9 days but you can go ahead and do it today if you wish.. LOL cause I know I would be doing it myself ( I AM STILL TAKING one a day :rofl: ) .. and make sure you let us know if you see ANYTHING....

Delila- I hope you get a + soon also... thinking of ya :hugs:

sooo didn't make it in to work today- morning sickness has set in....it is more or less gagging and gettting that I am gonna throw up feeling..YUCK.. but I am glad I am feeling something finally 

ok back to work

check in later


----------



## SBB

Yipee I'm glad you feel sick :rofl: 

I think I will be more than happy to feel sick once I've got my bfp! 

x x x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies :flower:

I've just been scanning this thread and Im interested in starting MACA. Can I ask where did you purchase it? I checked Holland & Barrett and they just have Horny goat weed with MACA - did you order it online and if so from where. 

Thanks everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Hi Hun, a few of us got ours from www.creativenature.co.uk they sell the powder and the capsules, I've got the capsules... 

I'm sure you can also get it from Amazon, just make sure whatever you buy is organic...

Let us know how you get on! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

well have you tested yet?????????????//


----------



## SBB

Well - officially no. But sneakily yes. But it's an IC, I had been for a wee 10 minutes before and drunk a pint of water and a cup of tea, so it doesn't actually count! Oh it was BFN obviously... 

I may test in the morning x x x :D


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Well - officially no. But sneakily yes. But it's an IC, I had been for a wee 10 minutes before and drunk a pint of water and a cup of tea, so it doesn't actually count! Oh it was BFN obviously...
> 
> I may test in the morning x x x :D

LOL just like me- being all sneaky---- but umm yeah after water and tea (bleck can't do tea :rofl:) are you sure there's NO possbile line after the time limit???


----------



## SBB

Yeh I'm pretty sure... I'll do one with fmu but I think it's too early anyway.... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ps how you feeling now and how was Jeffs birthday?
X x x


----------



## nevertogether

can i join the maca wagon?? i just ordered mine and i'm very excited to try it!!


----------



## SBB

Of course you can Hun! You have To let us know how you get on! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Ps how you feeling now and how was Jeffs birthday?
> X x x

yeah I think it way to early too.. I know it is so hard to wait... grrrrr LOL :hugs:

feeling okey dokey now... heartburn, very watery mouth and BIG- I can't button my pants already- i am no small gal (you know I am tall but not skinny-that crap went out the door once I turned 21 LOL but I sure use to be really skinny) anyhoo so I do have a bit of a tummy (just a beer roll) but I could zip and button- I can't now... but THANKS FOR ASKING!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> can i join the maca wagon?? i just ordered mine and i'm very excited to try it!!


you going to have your OH take it as well?? it is very good for the men as well... I got mine to take it and he is STUBBORN and he was an Army guy too LOL long ago though- he got out in 1992 huu rahhhh :)


----------



## SBB

Woohoo kell it's so exciting! Can't wait for you to have a proper bump! At least you've got some smptoms now... When is your scan I can't remember? 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

April 30th at 10:30am... I requested to have the day off and still waiting to hear back from my boss

sorry I forgot about Jeff's b-day it was nice THANKS SO MUCH for asking- we just went out to din din with his sister, our niece, and my SIL fiance- he;s like me I HATE to celebrate my birthday to me it's just another day


----------



## SBB

Ooh that's soon! 

Yep I'm same with birthdays, can't be bothered with a big fuss! 

I'm knackered again today I'll be asleep soon lol! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

SBB - i will definitely let ya'll know how the maca goes. i've heard nothing but good things on this post and through my research so i'm anxious to get it!


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Ooh that's soon!
> 
> Yep I'm same with birthdays, can't be bothered with a big fuss!
> 
> I'm knackered again today I'll be asleep soon lol!
> 
> X x x

well I will be 8 and a half weeks then so I am going to cross EVERYTHING that all is ok... that's about the last time I had the M/C -that's why I want the day off............ 

ahhh sleep I so could lay down right now myself but I must keep plugging away at work.. BLECK ... 

sweet dreams if you do fade off... and can't wait to see tomorrow morning :)


----------



## SBB

Lol don't get your hopes up! I'll pm you once I've tested... 

Well I am absolutely sure everything is going to be fine, i've got everything crossed anyway :hugs:

nevertogether yay come and let us know, and come in and chat to us anytime :D 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

can't wait for the PM :) 

thanks for crossing everything... I won't feel good and Jeff too, until the 30th is over


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies, well I was recommended this thread by sbb...we have been chatting on the clomid club page. I have maca but did not start taking it b/c I am currently trying clomid. Does anyone know if there is a problem in taking the clomid and maca at the same time? I dont want to counteract anything the clomid is doing OR cause any further s/e.

Thanks!


----------



## Delilahsown

thank you, my wonderful ladies!

ohhhhh.....SBB :thumbup: at least you held out for the 9 days....lol...that wait is as bad as watching paint dry. I'm pretty excited for you and anxious about tomorrow for you!! I'm saying extra prayers!

Kel- sorry that you're feeling icky:sick: but i'm glad you're feeling icky....haha...does that make sense? at least we know the right wheels are turning. and the pants not fitting?? EVEN BETTER!!!!:friends:

yes, even today - cd 25, still neg. last cycle- it didn't turn + until day 38. So...now that im closer to the 21st....if af doesn't show...i'll start my progest.
i'm gonna keep taking the maca right along as well...can't hurt, right?

Nite nite girls! Get some ZZzzzzzzzzzz's


----------



## Delilahsown

thank you, my wonderful ladies!

ohhhhh.....SBB :thumbup: at least you held out for the 9 days....lol...that wait is as bad as watching paint dry. I'm pretty excited for you and anxious about tomorrow for you!! I'm saying extra prayers!

Kel- sorry that you're feeling icky:sick: but i'm glad you're feeling icky....haha...does that make sense? at least we know the right wheels are turning. and the pants not fitting?? EVEN BETTER!!!!:friends: those symptoms are better than No symptoms...

yes, even today - cd 25, still neg. last cycle- it didn't turn + until day 38. So...now that im closer to the 21st....if af doesn't show...i'll start my progest.
i'm gonna keep taking the maca right along as well...can't hurt, right?

Nite nite girls! Get some ZZzzzzzzzzzz's


----------



## SBB

ttcbaby :hi: !! I had no side effects on my first month of clomid (well, very very mild ones) maybe it's the magic maca keeping them away! 

Hey Delia, thanks hun, my temp dropped this morning :cry: and I've still got brown spotting so I don't think it's looking good... 
My legs really ache today, I get that before AF - she had better not be thinking about making an early appearance!! 

Hun you must be getting frustrated - are you going to do Clomid next cycle? ttcbaby was asking about maca and clomid together - have you read anything for/against that? 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Got my CD21 blood results, progesterone 47 :D I think that's good! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning :wave:

PMA SBB PMA a dip like that could be IB- until SHE  rears her ugly head you are NOT out---------- and I pray SHE does not show


Delia- yes I totally get what you are saying :rofl: and yep it's a good sick 

and welcome to all the new ladies that have joined- geesh can't keep up anymore LOL

Where is WELSHIE?????????????????? Welsh mama where are YOUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## mamaxm

SBB my fingers are crossed tightly for you!


----------



## SBB

Thanks hun! :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning Gals!

Yes- SBB..don't give up just yet. your progest. number looks good- and I have read that sometimes you will get pre-af symptoms before because your body is trying to regulate all the NEW stuff getting ready to happen.

Yes, it is frustrating. My mid-wife told me to just wait and re-start a new chart cycle when my next cycle starts. I am going to do the clomid next cycle because even though its possible ( small chance ) to still get preggo with late ovu, eggies aren't so good. 

I've read some things about people taking clomid with maca with no problems. I haven't really seen anything that suggested against taking them together. I mean, its food, right? I'll have to ask my doc what she thinks about it next time I see her...


----------



## kelster823

> I've read some things about people taking clomid with maca with no problems. I haven't really seen anything that suggested against taking them together. I mean, its food, right? I'll have to ask my doc what she thinks about it next time I see her...

they are fine to take togther- yes it is a food.. 

it's Vitex and Clomid that is the BIG NO NO... lol they cancel each other out


----------



## SBB

thanks ladies :D 

x x x x


----------



## SBB

I'm sooooo tired today i've just had a little sleep... My legs really ache too... Not sure if I'm just being totally pathetic or I'm ill... Or up the duff :D 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> I'm sooooo tired today i've just had a little sleep... My legs really ache too... Not sure if I'm just being totally pathetic or I'm ill... Or up the duff :D
> 
> X x x

no you are not pathetic, ill, or up the duff (lol like that one).... any symptons???? sore nipples, not sore boobies but sharp pains in the boobies? cramping any cramping? 

TIRED is a great sign....


----------



## SBB

Yep slightly sore nipples, sore (.)(.), feel sick, headaches, leg ache, sharp pains in (.)(.), cramping, backache - is that enough?! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

ummmmm YEP... that's enough..... HOT DAM girl.......... :lol:


----------



## SBB

I'd love it if they were all symptoms but I think it might be my brain/the clomid playing tricks on me... 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - good prog levels.....and symptoms...are all of these symptoms usual for you before af?

thanks for the info on the maca and the clomid. I think I will start taking it.


----------



## SBB

ttcbaby117 said:


> sbb - good prog levels.....and symptoms...are all of these symptoms usual for you before af?

Thanks hun :D 

You have to come and let us know how you go with the Maca... 

Yeh to be honest I do usually get _some_ of these things before AF, but not normally this many all together... AF is still 5 days away... 

I don't know, gut feeling is we haven't done it. But I don't want to give up! 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies, I am about to start on maca today but am unsure of the dosage...the bottle is saying to take about 4-6 pills per day...that seems like alot...what do you think? Did everyone start like that or slowly increase the amt by the day? Also, does anyone notice a difference while taking it?


----------



## SBB

I take 4 a day, 2 in the morning 2 in the afternoon.. I just did that straight off I didn't build up to it... Don't take them late in the day as they can give you loads of energy and you won't be able to sleep! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok thanks sbb...I took 2 this afternoon so I wont take anymore today and start on 4 tomorrow. Besides the energy have you noticed any difference?


----------



## SBB

To be honest I take so many things, and also have acupuncture I couldn't say what does what for me! But since starting it all I have been generally happier and had less mood swings around ovulation and af. I also think I have more energy... My period also was less painful last cycle... 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yah it is amazing what we are willing to do to have a bump huh....hahaha...I can agree on taking a bunch of stuff...I am right there with ya....now I get to add maca to the list. Less pain and happier sounds good to me...maybe it will help my headaches i get when on the clomid. Oh I will hope!


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> yah it is amazing what we are willing to do to have a bump huh....hahaha...

ain't THAT the truth.... 

Morning :wave: thank goodness it is FRIDAY.... :happydance: :happydance:

hope everyone is doing well

have a WONDERFUL weekend ~ENJOY~

WELSHIE WHERE ARE YOUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## SBB

Yeh Welshie *we miss you* :cry: 

Woohoo weekend it's gonna be warm here apparently - I hope so :D

x x x


----------



## kelster823

well at least it's gonna be warm somewhere but NOT here.. chilly with rain showers all weekend :(


----------



## SBB

oh no hun :nope: we are gonna do some stuff in the garden, paint our decking and shed - I like painting :D 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies....well I started the maca yesterday...not sure if this is a coincidence but (TMI Warning)...I had sex dreams all night....lol...took everything out of me to not wake the DH for some nookie.....hahahahahaha


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> morning ladies....well I started the maca yesterday...not sure if this is a coincidence but (TMI Warning)...I had sex dreams all night....lol...took everything out of me to not wake the DH for some nookie.....hahahahahaha

SWEET!!!!! it is suppose to increase the sex drive..I know it did with my hubby :)

well SBB glad you will enjoy painting and being out in the garden... 

everything is bloomed here and the leaves are almost all out... everything is SOO GREEN  and pretty... I wish it was going to be beautiful here this weekend


----------



## SBB

ttcbaby117 said:


> morning ladies....well I started the maca yesterday...not sure if this is a coincidence but (TMI Warning)...I had sex dreams all night....lol...took everything out of me to not wake the DH for some nookie.....hahahahahaha

:rofl: Woohoo for the Maca!! Actually I've had a few sexy dreams since I've been taking Maca :D 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

well well where is everyone???? nothing posted since yesterday afternoon???? 

no one has anything to add???

Welp I hope you are all having a fab weekend so far.... I am very tired and cranky today, but the hubby cleaned for me while I worked a bit this morning


----------



## mamaxm

Sbb are my eyes playing tricks on me or do i see a + hpt?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## nevertogether

woohooo SBB!!!!!!! hope what mamaxm and i have seen is right!! :)


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! Well yes... I have had 2 days of +hpts... But they're very very faint and after being disappointed with a chemical last month I'm not getting my hopes up too high!! I'm just crossing everything that they get darker over the next few days... AF due tuesday so as long as my temps stay high I'll be doing another test then... 

I might do one or two before then though... :D 

How is everyone else? Kell glad you've got jeff doing the chores lol! 

Any news from anyone else? 

It's such a beautiful day here, really sunny, shorts and tshirt weather... Spent all day in the garden sorting out the shed and painting it - sounds extremely boring but it's been really nice... Knackered now though! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so happy for you SBB! you have been very helpful for me since i just joined bnb and i'm excited you got your HPT. Fx'ed that everything goes great girl!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

WelshRose said:


> Thanks for replying Bethany:hugs:
> Was beginning to think it was heading for thread heaven:dohh::rofl:
> 
> It definately is supposed to be good for us girlies as well as our OH's. It is supposed to balance out hormones and improve egg health while giving the old mojo a boost:winkwink: The more I think about it the more I'm convincing myself into getting some. Just wondered if there was anyone out there that would say "yes the stuff is great!" or like AC "steer clear...it mucked my cycles up!"...althou to be fair I don't think mine could get anymore mucked up:dohh::rofl:
> 
> Heaps of :dust: to you chick:hugs:

I tried this after DS2 to blance out my hormones I had PND after him and even though I was over it, I found around af I felt awful so I tried it for a few months I worked on the depression I was getting. now Im considering getting it so I can blance out my hormones again and get pregnant. so Im looking forward to reading this thread :happydance:


----------



## SBB

nevertogether said:


> i'm so happy for you SBB! you have been very helpful for me since i just joined bnb and i'm excited you got your HPT. Fx'ed that everything goes great girl!!!

Thank you _so_ much! I'll keep you all updated :D 

X x x :hugs: x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - omg, that is awesome!!!! oh I am sooo happy for you and have everything crossed for your sticky bean!!!!

I just left you a message on the clomid page....asking how you were...still having those wonderful dreams.....hahaha and to be honest I feel great on these things...I called my mom in florida and told her to buy some for her menopause also!

girl good on you I am over the moon for you right now, you have made my day a bit better!

kelster - can you tell me a bit about how you found out you were prego...were you having any symptoms before af was due?


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh also sbb...how are your symptoms??????


----------



## Delilahsown

SBB!!!!!! Yay!!!! How exciting!!! :hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

Hi, hope you don't mind me butting in!
Im starting my OH on maca and was wondering if I should maybe start taking it too?
Any advice welcome :D

:dust: xxxx


----------



## SBB

He he thank you so much girls! :hugs: Lol I was keeping it quiet but someone stalked my chart :rofl: 

Last month I didn't put my +hpts on FF before I was sure because I didn't want to jinx it, and then had the chemical. So this month I thought I'd just put them on... We'll see :shrugs:

ttcbaby thank you sweetie! I haven't mentioned it on the Clomid page, I think a few of the girls on there are having a rough time, and the last thing they need is a newbie to clomid barging in with a BFP! I have had/got loads of 'symptoms' no idea what's clomid, normal or a symptom, but here's the list: headaches, cramps, 2 lots of red spotting, brown spotting, sore fuller (.)(.) feeling sick, I also had a throbbing right calf, then 2 days of really achy achy legs, all down the backs. Also pretty tired, but can't get to sleep at night :grr:

Really glad the maca is making you feel really good - that's great :D Hope your mum likes it too! 

Celtic glad Maca has worked for you before, let us know how you get on this time! 

Delia hun how are you doing? Any sign of AF? Or anything?! 

I'm so hungry, can't decide what to have for dinner.. I so feel like a cold glass of wine :D
x x x


----------



## SBB

pink_bow said:


> Hi, hope you don't mind me butting in!
> Im starting my OH on maca and was wondering if I should maybe start taking it too?
> Any advice welcome :D
> 
> :dust: xxxx

Loads of the girls on here really like it, and it's also good for female fertility so I'd say give it a go :D 

x x x


----------



## mamaxm

SBB how long have you been on maca? i'm so happy you got your bfp! FX'd it's a good sticky one!


----------



## SBB

mamaxm said:


> SBB how long have you been on maca? i'm so happy you got your bfp! FX'd it's a good sticky one!

Thanks hun :D 

I've been on Maca maybe 2 or 3 months... I have no real concept of time, I think 3 months but I bet it's less!! 

ETA Yep I bought the Maca just after this thread was created 15th Feb, so 2 months! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> kelster - can you tell me a bit about how you found out you were prego...were you having any symptoms before af was due?

my symptons were stabbing pains in the (.)(.) basically the right one only- they werent sore just a few stabbing pains here and there.. and crampy like AF was gonna show up.......up until this week I really didn't have ANY symptons..now I have the very sore boobies, watery mouth, metalic taste, very tired, peeing all hours of the day ( and it is a different kind of peeing too-sorry TMI) - but it feels like when you pee when you have a tampon in, like its leaking out slowly. I guess with the cevix expanding it places pressure on the bladder. WEIRD :loopy: I know


SBB how was your day? bet you totally enjoyed it huh???? 

we are getting ready to go to church for 5:30pm-so I gotta get my butt moving

welcome to the new ladies- Maca is GREAT for the male :spermy: as well as female fertility....


HA HA HAAAAAA SBB you used ETA...........baaahahhhaaaaa I was on it for about 2 montsh myself as well as the hubby.. I started it Jan 19th and stopped in the middle of March


----------



## ticktock

Congrats SBB, you're v deserving of a bfp, hope it all goes well!!

Recieved my maca today, got some of ebay in the end and they smell funny but OH said they smell abit like beer (!) so he doesn't mind taking them lol

So have started today on 1000mg and will up as needed

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## SBB

Ha kell I use ETA all the time now :haha: 

I had a lovely day thank you :cloud9:

enjoy your evening & catch up tomorrow x x x 

Thank you ticktock :hugs: I hope the maca works well for you, yeh it smells pretty yuck but if OH thinks it's like beer that's great! Let us know hoe you get on 

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

no signs of af yet...i haven't tested an opk yet today...for some reason, every time i've gone to the bathroom..i forget.:growlmad: So.... i put one on the toilet seat for the next visit.


----------



## SBB

Lol that's a good way to remember!

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks kelster! I appreciate it...I like to hear some symptoms b/c then I can look for them myself...hahaha...though i am also on clomid and that drug can cause all of these symptoms as well.

sbb - post a pic of your +hpt....if you dont mind....

delilah - i hope that nasty af stays away...let us know when you test!


----------



## SBB

Here you go Hun x x x

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...0dpo-frer-ic-have-look-me-please-x-x-x-x.html


----------



## CelticNiamh

Phew just read the whole Thread :haha: brilliant ! 

SBB Thanks :flower: and congrats I can see the lines :happydance: you have given me hope, I knew MACA could increase sex drive and balnce hormones delighted it may help with TTC :happydance: your ticker changed before my eyes as I was reading ! 

now I just have to find some in the shops DH is sold delighted at the thoughts he will get more :sex:

good luck ladies!


----------



## soph77

SBB congratulations! You must be over the moon, am happy for you and hope you have a sticky little bean there! :)


----------



## SBB

Thanks Soph :hugs: 

Thanks celtic too :hugs: yeh I bet your hubby is v happy! Hope you both love the maca effect! 

I didn't realise the ticker showed my +hpt lol! 
X x x


----------



## mandy121

im getting macca capsules now.. hope it boost me to conceive lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - haha how do you think we found out you tested....so I have a question for you...My bottle of maca says to take 4-6 capsules for one week and then drop down to 2 pills per week. I have been taking 4 capsules 2400 mgs for the past 3 days. Should I continue taking the 4 or drop down to 2 pills next week? How are you symptoms going...lets her them..I love to hear symptoms? have you done another test, post it when you do?

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## SBB

Hi ttc, well my pack just said 4-6 tabs a day, so I just take 4... Never dropped it down... 

I haven't tested today... Yesterday I did a cb digi OPK and it was negative, but today it was positive.... 

Today and last night I've had some pains in I guess my cervix area, it's hard to tell what's where lol! Last night had tiny bit of pink spotting, today it's just dark brown... Hoping all that isn't bad... 

I'll test tomorrow and update :D

hope everyone else is ok... 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

FX'ed for you SBB!!


----------



## SBB

Thank you :D 

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## pink_bow

Hya
where does everyone buy their maca from?
I've looked on H&B but can only find it with horney goat weed LOL xxx


----------



## nevertogether

i just ordered mine from amazon.com. love that site!


----------



## SBB

Creativenature.co.uk or amazon x x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Thanks Soph :hugs:
> 
> Thanks celtic too :hugs: yeh I bet your hubby is v happy! Hope you both love the maca effect!
> 
> I didn't realise the ticker showed my +hpt lol!
> X x x

Yep as I was reading it changed, which I was delighted to see :thumbup:

Im looking forward to trying it again and so is heI hope that it works for us as well.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - ok thanks for the information....I think I will stay at the 2400mgs per day for a week and then drop down to 1200 mgs.

I think sometimes the cramping is the bodies way of getting ready for the pregnancy. Also, the spotting could still be from implantation..that lil bean is burrowing his way deeper in...safe and snug! I will await the pic of your test tomorrow...i cant wait to see those 2 lines......it truly gives me hope!


----------



## ttcbaby117

delilah - did you ever end up testing?


----------



## trying 4 3rd

SBB said:


> Ticktock I can't believe you've read almost the whole thread!! It's mainly just us talking crap! :rofl:
> 
> Anyway yes defo give maca a try and join our little group! I think my spotting has decreased on maca, hasn't gone completely but it is a natural vegetable and as kell always says these things take a while to work and everyone has different experiences with it too... I'd try the raspberry leaf tea too, I'm going to next month...
> 
> Good luck :dust:
> 
> X x x

Hi :hi: I was wondering what is Maca and what exactly is it for? I am wondering if I should try it! Thanks


----------



## soph77

Well I don't have a bfp to report but.....

I started taking maca about 5 days before af came.
This has to be the easiest period I have ever had! Even better than while on the pill!
Started off light followed by a HEAVY day, back to medium flow and today back to light.
Next to no cramps, NO back ache (well a little, but I usually have a LOT) and not really any mood swinging! All in all a good period (not as good as no period but you know what I mean).
The only thing I can put it down to is the maca. I started taking epo again the day af came so I don't think there would be enough in my system to make a difference so it had to have been the maca.
Anyone else experiencing 'good' periods with maca?


----------



## ttcbaby117

soph that is great news.....IF i have to endure af this month then I hope it is lighter than normal!


----------



## kelster823

Maca is suppose to help with your menstrual symptons as well as fertility: 

remember this is a root and veggie not any kind of drug or herb... 

just some info I found online that I thought I would share: and I always repeat myself, I am not a physician or any type of medical person.. I just did a lot of research and this is what I found... *you just have to figure out what works for YOU*.... 

WHAT WILL MACA DO FOR YOU? 
Sex & Libido 
Maca is recommended for fertility problems, sterility, and other sexual disorders. However, in Peru it has long been known as a potent APHRODISIAC. Research has proven that it acts on certain areas of the body that produce hormones and energizing substances, which enhance libido and increase virility. 


Low or High levels of estrogen are a common problem to many women, which bring frustrating consequences to their health. Maca root will dramatically fix these problems. It acts as a hormonal regulator that will bring your body to its proper balance. As a result, it will alleviate menopausal and painful menstrual symptoms. What's more, it will increase your energy, reduce your stress, and even help you overcome depression. Get rid of hot flashes now! You won't be disappointed; all benefits are achieved in a very healthy way, and are only a result of natural hormonal balancing. 

Good luck and lot of :dust:


----------



## Delilahsown

ttcbaby117 said:


> delilah - did you ever end up testing?

still neg on the opk :nope: but since i am getting closer to the 21st- im gonna start progesterone to try and begin a new cycle and start clomid. I figured since today is already day cd 29- i may or may not even ovulate this cycle](*,) I will still be taking the maca throughout until something happens.


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies, so as promised here is my update https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ave-look-me-please-x-x-x-update-pg-6-a-6.html

:D 

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## mamaxm

SBB glad the little guy is sticking :)
so i have a cm question. i've had creamy CM since af started, nothing else. did any of you notice this too? could it be the maca? i'm thinking maybe since the chem it's thrown my body out of whack, i just hope it's not hostile.


----------



## kelster823

mamaxm said:


> SBB glad the little guy is sticking :)
> so i have a cm question. i've had creamy CM since af started, nothing else. did any of you notice this too? could it be the maca? i'm thinking maybe since the chem it's thrown my body out of whack, i just hope it's not hostile.


I had Creamy CM the entire time... I NEVER ever got the EWCM.... 

still over the moon for SBB!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Linny

Hello!!

Congrats Kelster (bit late I know) and SBB - just seen your pics and there's no doubt its a positive wahoo. Come on the maca!

Anyway I have a quick question, I bought some maca capsules beginning of the month and have taken them every since. Although i haven't really noticed a difference, my LP this month i think is gonna be alot shorter and i was wondering if anyone else had experienced that? Its normally short (9/10 days) but i think it may end up around 6 days this month which obviously is a problem! Any comments would be great, ta!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies!

sbb- that looks like a BIG FAT POSITIVE to me....that is awesome...are you having any symptoms?

Kelster - thanks for the bit of information...

delilah - sorry about your bfn.......Though you arent out of it yet...not until af arrives.

linny - I am not sure how to answer your question, but i would think maca would shorten your lp....I would think it might be due to something else. Are you taking anything else?


----------



## Linny

Thanks ttcbaby - Erm i'm just taking B6 cos thats supposed to help balance hormones but over the last few months it hasn't helped really. I didn't think it would be but just only thing ive taken thats different! I get alot of spotting before AF usually at 6dpo for a few days but ive never started spotting this early! Ah well, maybe put it down to a weird month!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Linny, could it be implantation bleeding???? I thought b6 should also lengthen your lp...or is it b12? Well I am praying it is implantation bleeding.


----------



## ttcbaby117

also linny would you consider trying clomid? I know they sometimes prescribe it for lp defects. Ask your GP about it.


----------



## Linny

Yeah its B6 and B12 together thats supposed to help.......but not me! I'm gonna try soy nxt month (its supposed to be nature's clomid) and if that fails too i'l be back to the docs to beg for lots of drugs LOL. I doubt its implantation, i have a backache and feel crampy so sure its AF, thanks though!!


----------



## SBB

Hi linny, Thank you :D 
I don't think the maca would cause your lp to be shorter... Have you tried b vits to lengthen it? Sorry just seen your siggy says B6. I'd say it's more likely that because a lot of people report it can have the opposite effect.. Sorry I don't really know enough about it... 

Ttc I've still got the same symptoms really, v sore boobs, loads of cramps, little bit more blood just now... Just hoping it's all ok still. I'm sure it is and kell has reassured me that the cramps and bleeding are normal :D


----------



## kelster823

Linny hmm B6 should lengthen your LP.... not shorten it... hmm you gots me on this one...

ttcbaby117 no problem.. I was in the same boat when I started taking- a CRAP LOAD- of herbs- I had all kinds of questions...

Deliaha sorry bout the BFN.. :(


----------



## SBB

Lol sorry linny wrote all the above then was on the phone and you've just explained about the b vits :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

linny - i read that you might try soy next month. not sure if you normally have regular cycles, but after my research i realized that soy isn't for people with regular cycles. congrats on all the BFP's! i hope i'm next!


----------



## Linny

thanks girls, its silly asking cos none of us are experts. Just getting frustrated that my cycles are so messed up and the doctor won't help till next month (itl be 12mths by then!). Guess i'll just have to relax and be patient........hmmm that WILL be hard LOL!!


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> linny - i read that you might try soy next month. not sure if you normally have regular cycles, but after my research i realized that soy isn't for people with regular cycles.

Hi my cycles aren't very regular since coming off the pill. I mean there not like a massive diff but anything from 28-34 days, (though this month might be an early 26!) I ovulate late (this month CD20, last CD22) and i'm wanting to bring ovulation forward a little, hoping soy might help things along!


----------



## nevertogether

i agree, soy definitely sounds like a good idea for you! fx'ed for ya :)


----------



## SBB

yep Linny I'd try Soy :D

x x x


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> yep Linny I'd try Soy :D
> 
> x x x

Thanks hun, all the best with the pregnancy x x


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> i agree, soy definitely sounds like a good idea for you! fx'ed for ya :)

Thanks for your input, FX'd for you too hun x x


----------



## Rihannalove

Hello to all ladies TTC best of luck for those BFPs Im Rihanna just joined BNB website I was reading some topics as a guest then I came across to your post and first time heard of Maca did some research and with all your positive comments convinced me to go and buy one Im based in london so went to look in Holland and barratt but unfortunately they had no Maca in Stock felt bad i really wanted to get it and start ASAP then I went to a chinese herbal shop and I asked them for macaroots they didn't even know what i was talking about then finally i got it from another herbal shop i got the powder one so very exited to start now me and DH we been TTC for more than 3 years we are having our IVF soon but as its through NHS so its got waiting time i think 4 months or more so I'm hoping for a miracle so I don't have to wait another 4 months and get pregnent before so fingers cross Thank you everyone for all your positive comments I'm not sure of the quantity i should start with its recommended 3gram a day which I assume is half a teaspoon if I'm not wrong and its once in a day in the morning can anyone advise me if i'm right or wrong and would be glad to know if anyon had a BFP with Maca and other thing i was researching it has only side effect for women with some breakouts I hope its not true but lets try it starting from tomorrow onward ... BEST OF LUCK ALL :dust: for everyone


----------



## SBB

Hey Rihannalove and welcome to the Maca thread :D 

That all sounds about right, I really hope it helps and you can get your miracle bfp without the IVF! :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck rhianna and welcome. I am taking the capusle form and it says to take 4-6 capsules twice a day for a week and then 2-3 capsules after that. Each capsule is 600mgs. Not sure if that helps.....I hope we all get our bfps


----------



## ttcbaby117

kelster- how long did you take maca before your bfp? Also were you taking anything else?


----------



## mamaxm

oh kelster!! i bet you're going to get a girl then! according to ingender.com if you have creamy CM when you o you're most likely to have a girl!


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> kelster- how long did you take maca before your bfp? Also were you taking anything else?


I started taken the Maca Jan 19th along with hubby- I was also taken regular Vitex, Natural Progestrone Cream, pre-natals, multivitamins but then I switched from regular Vitex to Femaprin because this one has vitex AND B6 in it...

the Vitex I had been on since Dec 2009 so just a little over 3 months on that stuff and 2 months on Maca... I guess that was my potion... :thumbup:




> oh kelster!! i bet you're going to get a girl then! according to ingender.com if you have creamy CM when you o you're most likely to have a girl!

:lol: seriously?? LOL chinese predictor has me with my age and month of conception with a boy.. I actually went and did a few of my friends that just recently had their babies and the dang thing was right on.. LOL 

all I care about is a healthy baby with 10 fingers 10 toes !!!

BLOWING :dust: all over this thread for you wonderful ladies!!!!


----------



## mamaxm

yes creamy CM is more favorable to a girl! but taking maca is favorable to a boy, so who knows. i'm predicted a girl if i get pg this cycle, but i would be very happy with either, i don't think i have any preference. but i think i'd like 10 fingers, 10 toes, 2 eyes and 2 ears.. and a nose. hahahaha!


----------



## mamaxm

oh & vitex (or femaprin in our case :D) is more favorable to a girl.
looks like you're 50 50!


----------



## kelster823

LOL 50/50.. 

aren't we 50/50 anyways.. LOL LOL 

you are too cute Mamaxm


----------



## mamaxm

haha YES WE ARE! good point!
ahahahhaha didn't even think of that..


----------



## nevertogether

haha, you ladies crack me up :) man, i wish DH would get here for training so we could TTC. i have to wait until 2 more cycles before i see him. soooo nerve racking!


----------



## Linny

kelster i jus noticed u mentioned usin natural prog cream, do u suffer from low prog? Jus wondered cos i think thats my prob with spottin an short lp.


----------



## SBB

Linny I wonder if acupuncture might help your LP? I have it but I'm no expert - might be worth asking in the TCM acupuncture thread... 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Linny said:


> kelster i jus noticed u mentioned usin natural prog cream, do u suffer from low prog? Jus wondered cos i think thats my prob with spottin an short lp.

Linny I used it once because I had a drought.. I went from Nov 23rd til March 3rd without AF... and I know taking the NPC for 14 days straight then stop for 14 days AF should show.. and she did- right on the money- jump start- not to mention I don't like my lining building up like that 

I never had a short LP just to long of cycles 


Nevertogther- those two cycles will go fast- I know it seems like it will be forever but you'll see


Morning to all the other ladies :wave:

SBB nice temp rise and staying UP UP UP like that


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> Linny I wonder if acupuncture might help your LP? I have it but I'm no expert - might be worth asking in the TCM acupuncture thread...
> 
> x x x

Thanks sbb ive never actually considered that. Think that will somethin to look into x x


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> kelster i jus noticed u mentioned usin natural prog cream, do u suffer from low prog? Jus wondered cos i think thats my prob with spottin an short lp.
> 
> Linny I used it once because I had a drought.. I went from Nov 23rd til March 3rd without AF... and I know taking the NPC for 14 days straight then stop for 14 days AF should show.. and she did- right on the money- jump start- not to mention I don't like my lining building up like that
> 
> I never had a short LP just to long of cyclesClick to expand...

Thanks kelster, mite look into that a bit more. Wow no af for that long, u must have caught the egg straight after that af! X x


----------



## kelster823

I did catch the eggie rigth after, which I was SOOO surprised... after all these years- 19 years of no protected :sex:- and boom... 

just make sure you do your research on the NPC.... that is the only time I used it.. and it is a forced bleed not a natural one.. so I didn't O before I got AF on March 3rd....


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

linny - spotting and a short lp can be a sign of low progesterone...you def. should speak to your dr about it.

sbb - I am sooooo envying your chart right now....hahaha

I am doing good today...feeling really positive...i guess bc last night was my first night of bding for conception...hahaha...Hopefully we all get our bfps this month!


----------



## nevertogether

kelster823 said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> kelster i jus noticed u mentioned usin natural prog cream, do u suffer from low prog? Jus wondered cos i think thats my prob with spottin an short lp.
> 
> Linny I used it once because I had a drought.. I went from Nov 23rd til March 3rd without AF... and I know taking the NPC for 14 days straight then stop for 14 days AF should show.. and she did- right on the money- jump start- not to mention I don't like my lining building up like that
> 
> I never had a short LP just to long of cycles
> 
> 
> Nevertogther- those two cycles will go fast- I know it seems like it will be forever but you'll see
> 
> 
> Morning to all the other ladies :wave:
> 
> SBB nice temp rise and staying UP UP UP like thatClick to expand...

thanks kelster! i'm hoping it will go by super fast and i get lucky with a BFP like you :)


----------



## kelster823

I cannot express how much I want you ladies to get your :bfp:

I know it suxs hearing people say don't worry it will happen or when the time is right.... trust me I have heard those things SOOOOO many frigin times I made me sick and ha all the phones calls I have gotten to tell me my friends were preggos... yep been there done that and everytime I was like WHY NOT ME.... 

so finally after 18 years.. yes 18 years I got pregnant, not to know I was, and then to M/C last Oct (that's how I found out I was preggos)---- I was in total shock

so when I say time will fly--- it will.. :) just not as long as it took me :lol: 

I ONLY WANT THE BEST FOR ALL YOU LADIES.. HUGE :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

kelster - what all were you taking when TTC? i ordered soy, but after much research, might have decided it's not right for me. since my cycle is 30 days and O around CD16 with a 14 day LP, i'm pretty regular. apparently soy isn't good for people with regular cycles? i also plan on taking maca next cycle, royal jelly, and evening primrose oil.


----------



## SBB

nevertogether I think you're right about the soy - you might mess with your cycles when you don't need to... 
I took Maca and EPO (EPO up to Ov only) :D

Hope they work for you :hugs:

x x x


----------



## kelster823

yeah like SBB said- soy doesn't sound right for you.. and you don't want to mess that up...

I never took anything.. we just said we are just gonna let it happen when it happens.. I guess we were meant to enjoy each other and our lives and DAM SKIPPY DID we :) wouldn't change a thing.. now it's time to SLOW OUR ROLL DOWN 

after the MC is when I started searching and that is how I found Maca, Vitex ect ect etc


----------



## nevertogether

thank you kelster and SBB! you ladies rock :) i'm so excited to start my herbs. the stupid volcano in iceland kind of prolonged my shipment though. guess it is a good thing DH won't be here for two cycles kelster. i want to get my body figured out first and once i do, with all these herbs, then hopefully DH will be here and :bfp: high hopes!


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> I did catch the eggie rigth after, which I was SOOO surprised... after all these years- 19 years of no protected :sex:- and boom...
> 
> just make sure you do your research on the NPC.... that is the only time I used it.. and it is a forced bleed not a natural one.. so I didn't O before I got AF on March 3rd....

OMG........19yrs!! Thats fantastic, what a little miracle you have :happydance:. I'l think i'll just look into the prog creams but will prob leave it till i can go back to my GP next month - wish he'd do some tests to confirm but he just said he'll refer me!! :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

yep the longer you take the herbs the better is it for your body :) they say it can take up to 3 months for it to get into your system :) 

one of my friends is in Germany LOL right now and he was a tad bit concerned about getting home on Friday.. LOL not sure where in Germany he is though


yep Linny 19 years.. but talk with you GP and see what they say.. some here give progestrone cream even while you are preggos if you have low progestrone levels....


----------



## nevertogether

kelster823 said:


> yep the longer you take the herbs the better is it for your body :) they say it can take up to 3 months for it to get into your system :)
> 
> one of my friends is in Germany LOL right now and he was a tad bit concerned about getting home on Friday.. LOL not sure where in Germany he is though
> 
> 
> yep Linny 19 years.. but talk with you GP and see what they say.. some here give progestrone cream even while you are preggos if you have low progestrone levels....

i'm pretty sure all aircraft were downed in europe starting last friday, i believe. so it wouldn't have mattered where he was. flights started taking off normal today though so he should be good!

good, three months is perfect! i will be just at that when dh comes. maybe a little short. i've been having a ton of hot flashes for about a year now. not sure what this means. i read somewhere it means low estrogen. is that something that can cause problems?


----------



## honeybee28

hey lovely maca ladies - ive been reading about maca and it sounds fab. please can you tell me the cheapest place to buy it from in the UK?
thank you.x


----------



## ttcbaby117

kelster - sorry I you wouldnt mind me picking your brain...I actually find it refreshing to have a few preggo women around to bounce things off of. Did you have any fertility issues, like endo, fibroids, etc???? Where you actively trying for 18 years? Did you have any symptoms early on that made you say hmmm this is not normal that made you suspect you did it?

Thanks!


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> yep the longer you take the herbs the better is it for your body :) they say it can take up to 3 months for it to get into your system :)
> 
> one of my friends is in Germany LOL right now and he was a tad bit concerned about getting home on Friday.. LOL not sure where in Germany he is though
> 
> 
> yep Linny 19 years.. but talk with you GP and see what they say.. some here give progestrone cream even while you are preggos if you have low progestrone levels....
> 
> i'm pretty sure all aircraft were downed in europe starting last friday, i believe. so it wouldn't have mattered where he was. flights started taking off normal today though so he should be good!
> 
> good, three months is perfect! i will be just at that when dh comes. maybe a little short. i've been having a ton of hot flashes for about a year now. not sure what this means. i read somewhere it means low estrogen. is that something that can cause problems?Click to expand...

yeah he said on FaceBook,, happy to see jet vapors in the sky.. LOL 

hmm not sure about the hot flashes have you googles that? or better yet asked your doc about it??? 

HoneyBee I would love to help ya but being from the US I wouldn't know.... plenty of gals on here though I know can help :)


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> kelster - sorry I you wouldnt mind me picking your brain...I actually find it refreshing to have a few preggo women around to bounce things off of. Did you have any fertility issues, like endo, fibroids, etc???? Where you actively trying for 18 years? Did you have any symptoms early on that made you say hmmm this is not normal that made you suspect you did it?
> 
> Thanks!

LOL you can pick my brain all you want but I BET I won't be a good help... 

not that I am aware of but I could have a fertility issue ... I never dicussed with my GYN... I just went for my regular pap smears... like i said hubby and I dicussed it fully and we said if it doesn't happen naturally then that's it... we are just suppose to enjoy each other and I guess after all this time I just thought, I wasn't meant to get pregnant... and we were ok with that...

it was just our decision not to go the fertility route 

activity trying yep- never prevented it 

what do you mean by early symptons? the first pregnancy? yeah now that I look back but having such an irregular period just never thought... 

my sister had the same thing happen to her.. she didn't realize til she was 4 months pregnant... thankfully my 20 year old nephew was perfect back then and well still is for a 20 year old kid.. who could care less about his aunt and uncle- we are old and goofy anyways.. LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha...thanks for the information...I am really happy for you and it does help to have that kind of inspiration around!


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> hahaha...thanks for the information...I am really happy for you and it does help to have that kind of inspiration around!

thanks sweetie... that is why I would LOVE to scream out loud it can happen...


----------



## SBB

honeybee28 said:


> hey lovely maca ladies - ive been reading about maca and it sounds fab. please can you tell me the cheapest place to buy it from in the UK?
> thank you.x

I think www.creativenature.co.uk is quite cheap, or amazon 

x x x


----------



## mommyinwtg

Hi ladies! I'm officially on the Maca bandwagon as of yesterday. Woo hoo!! Call me crazy, but I feel less tired today than I have in a while, even after pulling 11hr workdays yesterday and today. I'm out for April, but am really hoping to catch the eggie next month. May will be our 3rd real month of TTC, because we always seem to miss our window for one reason or another. Fingers crossed that the third time will be the charm. 

I also started soy last month (before I knew OH would be out of town during April O), and noticed a real difference in the darkness of the line on my OPK. I also had stronger O-cramps than I've had in a while, which was a relief because I was starting to fear that I was actually O-ing. I'll definitely be continuing with the soy and the Maca until I get my :bfp:


----------



## kelster823

mommyinwtg.. welcome and here's blowing BABY STICKY :dust: at ya


GOOD LUCK and keep us updated, and even if u just want to come in here an shoot the crap... please do.... me and SBB do it all the time.. LOL


----------



## momtoaz

mommyinwtg said:


> Hi ladies! I'm officially on the Maca bandwagon as of yesterday. Woo hoo!! Call me crazy, but I feel less tired today than I have in a while, even after pulling 11hr workdays yesterday and today. I'm out for April, but am really hoping to catch the eggie next month. May will be our 3rd real month of TTC, because we always seem to miss our window for one reason or another. Fingers crossed that the third time will be the charm.
> 
> I also started soy last month (before I knew OH would be out of town during April O), and noticed a real difference in the darkness of the line on my OPK. I also had stronger O-cramps than I've had in a while, which was a relief because I was starting to fear that I was actually O-ing. I'll definitely be continuing with the soy and the Maca until I get my :bfp:

I will be starting Soy next cycle, if this ones a bust. what days did you take the soy and what amt? IF you don't mind me asking. 

Thanks ;

BTW I do feel much more energized while taking the Maca, this is my first cycle both dh and I are taking it, it's amazing stuff!


----------



## moochacha

I really want to give Maca a go, now just to find someone who stocks in Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## nevertogether

kelster823 said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> yep the longer you take the herbs the better is it for your body :) they say it can take up to 3 months for it to get into your system :)
> 
> one of my friends is in Germany LOL right now and he was a tad bit concerned about getting home on Friday.. LOL not sure where in Germany he is though
> 
> 
> yep Linny 19 years.. but talk with you GP and see what they say.. some here give progestrone cream even while you are preggos if you have low progestrone levels....
> 
> i'm pretty sure all aircraft were downed in europe starting last friday, i believe. so it wouldn't have mattered where he was. flights started taking off normal today though so he should be good!
> 
> good, three months is perfect! i will be just at that when dh comes. maybe a little short. i've been having a ton of hot flashes for about a year now. not sure what this means. i read somewhere it means low estrogen. is that something that can cause problems?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah he said on FaceBook,, happy to see jet vapors in the sky.. LOL
> 
> hmm not sure about the hot flashes have you googles that? or better yet asked your doc about it???
> 
> HoneyBee I would love to help ya but being from the US I wouldn't know.... plenty of gals on here though I know can help :)Click to expand...

kelster - i did ask my dr, but military doctors are crappy. they might better in other places, but mannheim germany isn't one of them. lol! i got tested for anemia and thyroid, negative on both and that's the end of that. i will google away!


----------



## kelster823

morning ladies :wave:

nevertogether-- hmmmmm---- yep you have me at a loss then :)


moochacha have you tried Amazon.com...... I am sure you can find it there...ps WELCOME and good luck


Momtoaz- yeah me and the hubby BOTH felt the difference in our energy level after taking it.... 

LOL he called it MACRO... hee hee, he would come home and say hey babe the MACRO is doing wonders..... LOL

well everyone have a wonderful day--- enjoy...


----------



## Linny

mommyinwtg said:


> Hi ladies! I'm officially on the Maca bandwagon as of yesterday. Woo hoo!! Call me crazy, but I feel less tired today than I have in a while, even after pulling 11hr workdays yesterday and today. I'm out for April, but am really hoping to catch the eggie next month. May will be our 3rd real month of TTC, because we always seem to miss our window for one reason or another. Fingers crossed that the third time will be the charm.
> 
> I also started soy last month (before I knew OH would be out of town during April O), and noticed a real difference in the darkness of the line on my OPK. I also had stronger O-cramps than I've had in a while, which was a relief because I was starting to fear that I was actually O-ing. I'll definitely be continuing with the soy and the Maca until I get my :bfp:

Can i ask if the soy made u ovulate earlier? In tryin it nxt month in a hope it will bring my ovulation forward, thanks


----------



## momtoaz

kelster823 said:


> Momtoaz- yeah me and the hubby BOTH felt the difference in our energy level after taking it....
> 
> LOL he called it MACRO... hee hee, he would come home and say hey babe the MACRO is doing wonders..... LOL
> 
> well everyone have a wonderful day--- enjoy...

:haha: That's hilarious!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies

Well I just order my MACA - from Healthy Direct online with free delivery - Creative-Nature only deliver free to mainland UK and Im in N.Ireland. 

I really hope it works for me - im out a fortune on herbs, tablets, etc.... Already spent £800 on Acupuncture since February and it hasnt helped with my spotting at all. If Maca works in that department I will be over the moon. And then of course to get a BFP will be the icing on the cake! 

:thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

I got my Maca in the mail today, woo hoo! Is there a certain time to start in the cycle, or does it not matter?


----------



## NatalieP

Hello
I want to try maca how much is it and were do you lot buy it from? How much do you have to take and what strength?
Natxx


----------



## SBB

You can get it from www.creativenature.co.uk or Amazon, take 4-6 tabs per day (2000-3000mg) your OH can take it too!

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

hey SBB - is it ok to start anytime in your cycle?


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> I got my Maca in the mail today, woo hoo! Is there a certain time to start in the cycle, or does it not matter?

woooooooo hoooooooooooo :happydance: you can start it when ever in your cycle and continue to take it right thru :af:

SBB---- love the new siggy!!!!! ;)


----------



## SBB

Nevertogether sorry hun I only just saw your post about starting it :wacko: didn't mean to ignore you! :hugs: 

Yep just start now! Remember only take it morning and early afternoon, not evening - or you might find yourself awake all night! 

He he thanks Kell :D

x x x


----------



## SBB

He he Kell I clicked your predictor and I'm predicted a girl! 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

very good to know. i definitely don't want to be up all night considering my wakeup is 0500! i don't feel ignored, just thought you missed it SBB :hugs: i got the 800mg tabs and i plan to take 2 when i wake up at 0500ish and 2 in the afternoon. do you think that is too much?


----------



## CelticNiamh

honeybee28 said:


> hey lovely maca ladies - ive been reading about maca and it sounds fab. please can you tell me the cheapest place to buy it from in the UK?
> thank you.x

hey hun :flower: try ebay I saw some for decent amount just make sure its organic!


----------



## kelster823

CelticNiamh said:


> honeybee28 said:
> 
> 
> hey lovely maca ladies - ive been reading about maca and it sounds fab. please can you tell me the cheapest place to buy it from in the UK?
> thank you.x
> 
> hey hun :flower: try ebay I saw some for decent amount just make sure its organic!Click to expand...

you want organic.. that is the bestest.... 

hee hee SBB- I already did your prediction, but didn't want to say anything- I wanted you to find out.... 

Nevertogether- like SBB said morning and afternoon.. I took it when I woke up and again at lunch time....


----------



## NatalieP

ok I think I am going to buy this now, going to try taking 4 a day, does DH have to take 4 a day to?
Natxx


----------



## ticktock

me and my OH are taking 1500mg a day and so far he's remembered lol, haven't noticed any difference yet but has only been 4 days 

We're flying out to Spain tomorrow to visit my Dad for a week,so glad our flights weren't cancelled, they very nearly were. Am hoping to take advantage of being holiday to get lots of bding done esp as I should be round ov time so its v good timing actually! Hope the maca kicks in soon too and will be taking my maca, cbfm and raspberry leaf tea with me, just gotta hide it all from sister, bro in law and Dad as they don't know we're ttc.

Hope everyone is ok and maybe I'll even come back to some BFPs!


----------



## kelster823

NatalieP said:


> ok I think I am going to buy this now, going to try taking 4 a day, does DH have to take 4 a day to?
> Natxx

mine took 2 a day- I can't remember the dosage ...

because I was doing the powder and he was doing the pills... ETA FOUND IT.... @ 500mg per pill

this is what he used
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/21Rjs7jLP7L._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## Linny

I have to say, although i'm not noticing massive difference yet with taking Maca (its only been 3 weeks!!) I'm about due for AF and have NO PMS!!!!! Wahoo that is fantastic for me cos normally i'm a total fruit loop just before. OH is very happy (he hasn't noticed an increase in sex drive but he usually BD's on demand for me anyhoo.........bless him LOL!!)


----------



## SBB

nevertogether said:


> very good to know. i definitely don't want to be up all night considering my wakeup is 0500! i don't feel ignored, just thought you missed it SBB :hugs: i got the 800mg tabs and i plan to take 2 when i wake up at 0500ish and 2 in the afternoon. do you think that is too much?

That sounds perfect :D 

Natalie I took 4/day :D 

Ticktock have a lovely holiday and I hope you get lots of :sex: lol! 

Xxx


----------



## nevertogether

i'm confused ladies :( i've been taking fertilaid for two weeks and i'm nervous that maybe i should be taking a really good prenatal vitamin instead. i've read 50/50 reviews on fertilaid and since my cycle is regular..i don't want to mess it up.. starting my maca tomorrow and continuing fertilaid unless i find something out. any opinions? i'm just so confused on what all i need to be taking.. :shrug:


----------



## Linny

Oh Ive just remembered something else I'm gonna attribute to Maca...........I feel soooooooo calm these last few days almost happy, even though AF is round the corner :happydance: Maybe its not Maca but I haven't felt like this in the 11mths Ive been trying. 

Kelster - I have to say you've defo inspired me that it CAN happen! SBB you too, I'm feeling all positive today :flower:


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> i'm confused ladies :( i've been taking fertilaid for two weeks and i'm nervous that maybe i should be taking a really good prenatal vitamin instead. i've read 50/50 reviews on fertilaid and since my cycle is regular..i don't want to mess it up.. starting my maca tomorrow and continuing fertilaid unless i find something out. any opinions? i'm just so confused on what all i need to be taking.. :shrug:

There's some earlier threads on here about fertilaid, none of which were great reviews but I guess everyone's diff and if its working for you then keep taking it. I can't imagine Maca would interfere. Sorry hun, not really helping am I!!

Defo make sure your taking Folic Acid, thats the most important :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

Linny said:


> Kelster - I have to say you've defo inspired me that it CAN happen! SBB you too, I'm feeling all positive today :flower:

:hugs:

yep I truly noticed a HUGE difference as well prior to :af: no sore boobies, wasn't sooo cranky..... 

nevertogether- you just really need to find out what works for you... I know-FRUSTRATING- can yor doc prescribe pre-natals since you are plannning to TTC in the next few months... mine gave me a prescription back in Oct after my MC because I told him that we were not going to prevent it from possibly happening again....


----------



## NatalieP

Sounds like maca is for me then specially if it calms pmt (I am awful coming up to a/f) will be buying some tomorrow! 
Thankyou girls :dust: lots of baby dust to you all.
:hugs:
Nataliexx


----------



## SBB

Nevertogether I don't know anything about fertilaid. I just take pregnacare vits, and extra folic acid... But if you think it might mess up your cycles maybe swap it for something else... 

Linny I'm glad you're feeling so positive :D 

I have been getting acupuncture and also taking the maca, and I also have been a lot happier, calmer, not such bad PMT. OH noticed it too. But I don't know if it was the maca or the Acu!! 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - just wanted to interject...I started taking maca about 6 days ago and I do feel better....it might just be in my head...though I must say...after the first night of taking it I started having VIVID sex dreams....hahahaha...that tapered off though. They werent bad dreams so dont worry but dont be surprised by it. 

Linny - when are you due for af...have you tested. If anything I hope maca helps me with my af symptoms also. How many months have you been taking it?


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> SBB---- love the new siggy!!!!! ;)

He he I just saw you changed yours too :D

x x x


----------



## mommyinwtg

momtoaz said:


> mommyinwtg said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm officially on the Maca bandwagon as of yesterday. Woo hoo!! Call me crazy, but I feel less tired today than I have in a while, even after pulling 11hr workdays yesterday and today. I'm out for April, but am really hoping to catch the eggie next month. May will be our 3rd real month of TTC, because we always seem to miss our window for one reason or another. Fingers crossed that the third time will be the charm.
> 
> I also started soy last month (before I knew OH would be out of town during April O), and noticed a real difference in the darkness of the line on my OPK. I also had stronger O-cramps than I've had in a while, which was a relief because I was starting to fear that I was actually O-ing. I'll definitely be continuing with the soy and the Maca until I get my :bfp:
> 
> I will be starting Soy next cycle, if this ones a bust. what days did you take the soy and what amt? IF you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Thanks ;
> 
> BTW I do feel much more energized while taking the Maca, this is my first cycle both dh and I are taking it, it's amazing stuff!Click to expand...



Hi there momtoaz! So far, I'm really happy about my energy levels on the Maca. Let's hope it gives the ol' libido a jumpstart. :winkwink: 

As far as the soy is concerned, I took it CD1-5. I was extremely pleased with my body's reaction to the soy, as I got a really strong positive OPK for the first time in months. Up until about 6mos ago I was able to feel my O, and had all the accompanying symptoms. I was anxious to start feeling those symptoms again. 

I took a pretty low dosage, compared to some I've seen on these boards. I took 80mgs per day. I think for May, I'm going to stick with that dosage, but change the days I take it to CD2-6. I'm concerned about taking it any later than that because my cycles have shortened themselves to 26 days on average.

I hope it works as well for you as it seems to have for me. All we need now is an abundance of :bfp:s!


----------



## mommyinwtg

Linny said:


> mommyinwtg said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm officially on the Maca bandwagon as of yesterday. Woo hoo!! Call me crazy, but I feel less tired today than I have in a while, even after pulling 11hr workdays yesterday and today. I'm out for April, but am really hoping to catch the eggie next month. May will be our 3rd real month of TTC, because we always seem to miss our window for one reason or another. Fingers crossed that the third time will be the charm.
> 
> I also started soy last month (before I knew OH would be out of town during April O), and noticed a real difference in the darkness of the line on my OPK. I also had stronger O-cramps than I've had in a while, which was a relief because I was starting to fear that I was actually O-ing. I'll definitely be continuing with the soy and the Maca until I get my :bfp:
> 
> Can i ask if the soy made u ovulate earlier? In tryin it nxt month in a hope it will bring my ovulation forward, thanksClick to expand...



Hi Linny! No, I was really pleased that the soy didn't change my O-date at all. I'm not sure if that's because I took it CD1-5, instead of 2-6 or 3-7. I used to be a regular 28-dayer, but over the last 6mos they've fluctuated between 26-28 days, so I didn't want to fiddle with my O-day (or LP) by taking it any later. I think for May I'll take it CD2-6 as it seems that the eggs are healthier if you start the soy on CD2 or CD3.


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! thanks for all the suggestions about fertilaid. i think i might stick with it through this cycle, at least until i O. if i O on time this cycle, then i don't think that fertilaid is posing a problem for me. because at that point, i would have been on it for about a month. i'm going to buy some folic acid to take in excess though, just incase. 

*TODAY IS MY FIRST DAY OF MACA!* been waiting to say that forever. stupid iceland volcano making the shipping take forever, LOL :) 

Anyone have any pre-natal vitamins they recommend incase FertilAid does pose a problem? 

Kelster - I will see what my doc has to say if I get a chance. Since I'm active duty it's really hard sometimes just to get to a regular appointment, so not sure how all of it will float with my command, but we will see :)


----------



## mamaxm

SBB you're due on christmas :cloud9: well i hope i can conceive a nice new years baby to team up with yours :haha:


----------



## Linny

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi ladies - just wanted to interject...I started taking maca about 6 days ago and I do feel better....it might just be in my head...though I must say...after the first night of taking it I started having VIVID sex dreams....hahahaha...that tapered off though. They werent bad dreams so dont worry but dont be surprised by it.
> 
> Linny - when are you due for af...have you tested. If anything I hope maca helps me with my af symptoms also. How many months have you been taking it?

Hello! Well im pretty irregular and have an annoyingly short lp of around 9 days recently. Im 7/8 dpo but havin my usual spottin so i guess af is jus round the corner. If im lucky enoughi for her not to show soon i'l prob test early nxt wk tho im almost poss she'l b here! Its almost a month of takin it so not long but pms hasn't hit me or like kelster said no sore boobies so i'm happy with that! X x


----------



## kelster823

Morning lovely ladies :wave:

nevertogther--AHHHHHHHH I didn't relize YOU are also active duty!!! well I need to say- A BIG THANK YOU.... truly thank you- with hubby being prior military I get it :hugs:

and WELCOME TO THE MACA TRAIN... wooooooooooooo woooooooooooo have fun LOL 

Soy was my next step but didn't get the chance

I was just very happy to try these herbs BEFORE any medical prescription... OBGYN just wanted to shove BC down my throat and I said NO.........

THROW STICKY BABY :dust: round at everyone this morning.....

have a great day or what's left of it... it's only 6:35am here so it's JUST starting :lol:


----------



## nevertogether

kelster823 said:


> Morning lovely ladies :wave:
> 
> nevertogther--AHHHHHHHH I didn't relize YOU are also active duty!!! well I need to say- A BIG THANK YOU.... truly thank you- with hubby being prior military I get it :hugs:
> 
> and WELCOME TO THE MACA TRAIN... wooooooooooooo woooooooooooo have fun LOL
> 
> Soy was my next step but didn't get the chance
> 
> I was just very happy to try these herbs BEFORE any medical prescription... OBGYN just wanted to shove BC down my throat and I said NO.........
> 
> THROW STICKY BABY :dust: round at everyone this morning.....
> 
> have a great day or what's left of it... it's only 6:35am here so it's JUST starting :lol:

hey kelster!

thank you so much :) yes, i'm active duty and my husband is national guard but he is acting on active orders right now for deployment. definitely no walk in the park, i'm sure you know what i mean :) 

i'm hoping we can conceive this one shot in june because it will be right around DH and i's birthday in march! eek

i agree with kelster.. babydust to ALL!!! :) :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi all my maca ladies,

never - I must say I agree with kelster on her post....thank you for the service!!!! Let me know if you have any dreams on the maca...or if you feel anything else.

kelster - how are you feeling today..anything new to report?

Linny - I hope af doesnt get you! fx for you hun!


----------



## nevertogether

ttcbaby - wow, i really wanted to thank you all for being so kind about it. it really doesn't feel as big of a deal to us and it does to everyone else. just going to work and fixing helicopters..pretty sweet deal if you ask me :) funny, i had a weird dream last night, but didn't start maca until this morning. nothing really new to report for my first day of maca other than i don't feel as drained coming home today. not sure if that's because we didn't have much work or the maca. we will see :) but i'm very excited to jump on the maca wagon!

FX'ed for all you ladies waiting on a :bfp:


----------



## mamaxm

don't know if it was the RRL tea or the maca but i have nightmares almost every night! i don't mind them, they're like watching a scary movie which i love, but i almost never had nightmares before starting my supplements and maca and RRL tea i started before the femaprin and red clover, so i know one of the two of them is the culprit!


----------



## kelster823

Nevertogether- it IS a big deal.... :)

TTCbaby117- feeling okey dokey.. besides the sore (.)(.), heartburn, tired, and REALLY starting to feel fat just OKEY DOKEY.. thanks for asking

mamaxm-- oh how horrible-- I always wake up to bad dreams with my heart beating terribly!!!! and then I can't back to sleep... I ALWAYS dream about my hubby cheating on me... BLECK.. LOL LOL LOL 

ok so where is everyone on their cycle???? it looks like we have some w/ DPO and a few getting to that point... so EXCITED


----------



## mamaxm

APPARANTLY i'm 3dpo.. but i seriously doubt it. i think i either o'd yesterday or i'm gearing up to o cd18 cause i've had EWCM yesterday and today and it wont go to waste! haha i'm going to keep bd'ing till cd18.


----------



## SBB

Lol kell I always dream about OH cheating on me too! Then in the morning I'm always in a massive strop with him! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i used to have dreams like that too! drove me nuts. i would wake up mad at dh and the poor guy never knew what hit him, haha..

i am on cd9, not that it really matters considering i can't :sex: this cycle, haha. but i'm still charting and keeping track with my body just like dh is here. since i o'ed on cd16 last cycle i'm thinking about starting my opk's cd13 to see if it's about the same time. just wanna be ready when dh is finally here! :)


----------



## kelster823

Mamaxm looks like you've got your bases covered :rofl: SWEEEETTTT 

SBB and Never- it's it HORRIBLE to dream like that.... I wake up just wanting to beat the crap outta him... LOL 

Never- just keep doing it this way you will KNOW your body by the time :) 

mine was just home for lunch but had to split quickly, one of his guys pulled someone over close to our house and needed back up... oh well- short lunch :(


----------



## mamaxm

oh i'm a ttc warrior this cycle, i'm catching that damn egg! i wont have any regrets if the witch shows.


----------



## nevertogether

:dance: :dance: :dance: ok, i'm trying not to get too excited, but i am! i just got off the phone with dh and i'm *super stoked*! he is being sent advanced party (explained: each unit sends a small group of soldiers to set up for the bigger group of soldiers to come later) which means he will get to my country sooner than before. june 1. woo hoo! but that's not the big news. i mean, it's cool and all, but i'm done ovulating then so you know me. :shrug: at the end of their training in may they are sending everyone in the unit on a four day from indiana (where he is now) to go back home and see family. they might approve dh to come and spend his four day here with me! if they do, he will more than likely come the very beginning of my fertile window and will have to leave the end of my fertile window. :yipee: i didn't say one thing about me being fertile and when he finished telling me he might come then he said, isn't that when you will be ovulating then? that's perfect! how cute is that? i thought it was so adorable he remembered! considering we're never together. what, he listens!? :rofl: so, this being said, if this is the case...i will have both may *AND* june to try for :baby: i'm so excited. i know this is long but i couldn't contain myself! plus that will mean i see him next month, and boy do i miss him! nothing is confirmed, ya know, because that's the army..so trying not to get my hopes up too much...but ahhh :) 

:dust: and :bfp:'s to all you wonderful women!


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - ooooooh that is so awesome!!!! Yeah that is really cute he remembered....I am soooo happy for you! having 2 months to catch that egg is defo. better!!!! And here you were thinking you wouldnt be trying this month....god works in mysterious ways! get the lingerie ready....lol


----------



## mamaxm

nevertogether!!!!!!! YAY! aw i can't image being away from OH for so long, you must be bouncing off the walls! congratulations!


----------



## kelster823

Mamaxm-- YOU GO GIRL... positive thoughts...

Never--- THAT IS WONDEFUL NEWS.... OMG so excited for ya

I AM SOOO EXCITED FOR ALL OF YOU LADIES!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether that is such nice news to read, I hope all goes well and he gets the leave to return home to you :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## soph77

nevertogether said:


> :dance: :dance: :dance: ok, i'm trying not to get too excited, but i am! i just got off the phone with dh and i'm *super stoked*! he is being sent advanced party (explained: each unit sends a small group of soldiers to set up for the bigger group of soldiers to come later) which means he will get to my country sooner than before. june 1. woo hoo! but that's not the big news. i mean, it's cool and all, but i'm done ovulating then so you know me. :shrug: at the end of their training in may they are sending everyone in the unit on a four day from indiana (where he is now) to go back home and see family. they might approve dh to come and spend his four day here with me! if they do, he will more than likely come the very beginning of my fertile window and will have to leave the end of my fertile window. :yipee: i didn't say one thing about me being fertile and when he finished telling me he might come then he said, isn't that when you will be ovulating then? that's perfect! how cute is that? i thought it was so adorable he remembered! considering we're never together. what, he listens!? :rofl: so, this being said, if this is the case...i will have both may *AND* june to try for :baby: i'm so excited. i know this is long but i couldn't contain myself! plus that will mean i see him next month, and boy do i miss him! nothing is confirmed, ya know, because that's the army..so trying not to get my hopes up too much...but ahhh :)
> 
> :dust: and :bfp:'s to all you wonderful women!

That is such GOOD news hun!! Excited for you!!!


----------



## SBB

Nevertogether that's brilliant ! Woohoo bring on the baby making :D 

:happydance: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey sbb...hows yoru spotting doing?


----------



## SBB

Hey ttc it's ok, still a little bit of brown when I wipe but that's it... So fingers crossed all ok! How are you doing? Will you be ov'ing soon? 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - glad to hear it is subsiding...That is def a good sign...and your temps are looking ideal!!!!!! Yep, I am still stalking your chart...it is just to beautiful not too ;)

I think I might be oving soon, I am crampy and had some anxiety today, which ollie explained means my oving is coming. I am only temping this month b/c I couldnt find any opks on the island and shipping them takes forever here, one of the many downfalls to living in an island paradise. Anyhooooo, I am hoping I o soon, I am taking my maca, started my cough medicine tonight, taking my prenatals, and anxiously hoping that this is my month!


----------



## IzzyAnt88

Has anyone here had success with Maca getting their cycles shorter/more regular..? My cycles are super long/irregular..


----------



## nevertogether

ttcbaby,mamaxm, kelster, celtic, soph, and sbb - THANK YOU! :) i am still really happy, but trying not to get too hopeful. i've learned that with the army they can dash your hopes in like two seconds. but i'm secretly hoping.. :dance:

izzie - i'm not quite sure if that's something maca claims to do, but it does sound something like soy isoflavones is good for. google it. i know there is a thread for it on here under ttc buddies if you want to go read about it there.


----------



## Linny

never - that is such good news. I'm so happy that u mite have that extra month. I will keep everything crossed for u hun. Like the girls say it must b so hard to b apart for long periods of time!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dam my post just vanished!

never its lovely to see you excited and I hope all goes well and he gets back, I understand what you mean, my very good friend DH is in the Irish army.

Izzy I think it would help you, Maca works on the pituitary gland in the Brian it controls our hormones and our hormones control us! maca works by balancing our hormones and that is why it is brilliant at increasing libido, male impotentence, depression, fertility and regulates cycles!! so yes it will help you

I would research Soy as well as kelster sugested and have a look at angus catus as well there is a thread on it here. let us know how you get on! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Hope everyone is ok this morning :D 

IzzyAnt - I have very long cycles too, from 44-65 days. Actually, I didn't really notice it at the time, but now you mention it... My 65 day cycle was a while ago, and the last one was 44 days after taking the Maca, they have generally got shorter... obviously I can't say for sure it's the Maca :shrug: 

My last cycle (this one) was 32 days (or would have been!) but that's because I was taking Clomid. How long have you been trying and how long are your cycles? It could be something you could look into getting...

Or as the girls say, Soy could be a good option for you because it is called natures clomid, and it could help bring your ovulation forward and shorten your cycles... 

Hope that helps a little 

x x x


----------



## SBB

ttcbaby117 said:


> sbb - glad to hear it is subsiding...That is def a good sign...and your temps are looking ideal!!!!!! Yep, I am still stalking your chart...it is just to beautiful not too ;)
> 
> I think I might be oving soon, I am crampy and had some anxiety today, which ollie explained means my oving is coming. I am only temping this month b/c I couldnt find any opks on the island and shipping them takes forever here, one of the many downfalls to living in an island paradise. Anyhooooo, I am hoping I o soon, I am taking my maca, started my cough medicine tonight, taking my prenatals, and anxiously hoping that this is my month!

Hun you're more than welcome to stalk me, I think I'll stop temping though, it's too much of a worry that it'll drop then I'll panic! 

Glad you're OVing hun I hope you catch the eggie :D 

Well there has to be ONE downside to living on a paradise island, it must be awful! :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies can i jump abord the maca bus with you ? I have my maca on order so hope to start taking it early next week. Sbb recomended this thread to me so have been having a nosey through the posts. :hugs: xxx


----------



## SBB

:wave: hi Sparkle :D

Wow we've got quite a little Maca party going on now! Let us know how you get on with the tabs, if you read the last few days of threads a few of the girls have just started taking it so you can see how they've been getting on... 

:hugs: 
x x x


----------



## soph77

Ooops, forgot to take my pills and potions this morning before work. Got home late and had them all. I usually finish all my maca caps at lunchtime, so I hope they don't keep me up - I have read that they can do that. I really don't think there is a chance of that anyway as I am DEAD tired, just waiting for dh to get home from watching the footy so we can dtd!!!
It's 9:45pm, just washed my hair to keep me awake, going to straiten it (if I don't I will have wild afro by morning) and if he is not home by then I think I will pass out. He promised to deposit when he came home but he is just as likely to fall asleep on the couch. I must stay awake!!!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Soph that all sounds very romantic!! :haha:

hope you get a good night sleep :D 

X x x


----------



## Linny

ooh there's loads of us takin maca now! SBB - u mentioned u'd been spottin, can i ask if thats always the case for u an if the maca ever helped it? Prob repeatin myself but my spottin has been since ovulation this month (i normally get it around 6dpo till af at 9dpo) its jus annoyin me. Wish af would jus come so i could get cracking with the soy!


----------



## Linny

soph - that jus cracked me up! 'deposit ' lol!! What are we like!!


----------



## SBB

Yeh I always get spotting, sometimes it's in my LP, other times at OV and other times just random! It's usually a yucky brown colour. I do think it decreased when I took Maca, but also I had acupuncture from the same time so it could be that. 

This cycle I started spotting at 6dpo, red then brown ever since. I still am, just a teeny tiny bit sometimes when I wipe. At the moment I guess it doesn't seem like a problem, but if this pregnancy isn't successful then it could be that the spotting showed some kind of deficiency... :shrug: won't know that for a while! 

I've had spotting for years, at least 10 years... Even when I was on BCP it happened.. 

Sorry not sure that's all particularly helpful! 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome sparkle - I am have been on maca for about a week, and I love having these maca girls to bounce things off of. 

SBB- yeah i agree about the temping, I am not even prego and I stress over it......and it looks like I didnt o yesterday....my temp is still down, but I do think it will be happening very soon....woohoo.

Linny - have you dont a prego test yet? Is this spotting you are having normal for you?

Soph - I can so relate to you...hahaha...ive gotten up and cleaned my bathroom in order to keep myself awake long enough to dtd with my hubby!!!!


----------



## SBB

Do you have a chart TTC? I need to stalk! 
x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha, well i just started temping yesterday b/c I never temp during the clomid and then this month I kinda got lazy....I have to figure out how to post it liek you do. Though there are only 2 temps on there right now....I promise to post it after I o.


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> Yeh I always get spotting, sometimes it's in my LP, other times at OV and other times just random! It's usually a yucky brown colour. I do think it decreased when I took Maca, but also I had acupuncture from the same time so it could be that.
> 
> This cycle I started spotting at 6dpo, red then brown ever since. I still am, just a teeny tiny bit sometimes when I wipe. At the moment I guess it doesn't seem like a problem, but if this pregnancy isn't successful then it could be that the spotting showed some kind of deficiency... :shrug: won't know that for a while!
> 
> I've had spotting for years, at least 10 years... Even when I was on BCP it happened..
> 
> Sorry not sure that's all particularly helpful!
> 
> 
> x x x


Thanks SBB - that is helpful. I was starting to worry my spotting was preventing me getting pregnant, now i feel better knowing its possible for some people so it might be for me! 

Saying that, i didn't have any spotting on BCP till about two years ago. I went for a full STD check thinking it might bring something up. Although everything was clear they did say i had an eroding cervix. She said it wouldn't affect me conceiving but now i'm wondering if thats why I spot. It stopped straight after coming off BCP but started up again about 6 mths ago and seems to be getting progressivley worse and for longer periods!!

It starts 5/6 days after ovulation and carries on till AF - sounds like the same kind you get. I'll keep on with the maca and hope for the best I guess, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Linny

ttcbaby117 said:


> Linny - have you dont a prego test yet? Is this spotting you are having normal for you?

No haven't tested, I'm 8/9dpo and got the spotting so its not looking likely. Might test tomorrow though I'm pretty good and not really a POAS :happydance:

Yep spotting is normal for me over the last 6mths or so. Seems to be getting worse so my feeling is something is a miss. Possibly low progesterone as i have a short LP too. Hoping to get referred nxt month if nothing changes cos it'l be almost 12mths ttc :cry: 

I hope you ovulate soon hun xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I would def. go and get it checked. It might be something very easy to fix. My same girlfriend whom I always refer to right now b/c she is 7 months prego, used to have spotting before af.....the dr said she had an abrasion on her cervix and he gave her cream and she was prego 2 months later and didnt have anymore spotting.

sbb - I posted my chart in my siggy for you...though it isnt much to look at right now.


----------



## SBB

Haha ttc that's rubbish and I expect to see better next time :rofl: 

I'll keep stalking :D 

X x x


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi ladies! I read an article about this on discovery.com. Where do you get your Maca and in what form? How much does it cost? 

I'd like to try it, I am wondering if it really helps libido? Mine is very low for the last couple of years. I enjoy :sex: once we're doing it but I can't get worked up like I used to. Has it helped any of you?


----------



## momtoaz

Whitbit22 said:


> Hi ladies! I read an article about this on discovery.com. Where do you get your Maca and in what form? How much does it cost?
> 
> I'd like to try it, I am wondering if it really helps libido? Mine is very low for the last couple of years. I enjoy :sex: once we're doing it but I can't get worked up like I used to. Has it helped any of you?

I got my Maca powder from the natural health food/vitamin shop. It's pure Maca powder. I know most of the women here use the capsules though. I paid $20 cdn for the bottle. Its pretty$. BUT I noticed increased energy when taking it, and a BIT of increased libido.


----------



## Linny

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah I would def. go and get it checked. It might be something very easy to fix. My same girlfriend whom I always refer to right now b/c she is 7 months prego, used to have spotting before af.....the dr said she had an abrasion on her cervix and he gave her cream and she was prego 2 months later and didnt have anymore spotting.

Oooh sound promising. Hope its something easy to fix, thanks xx


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! day 2 on my maca and everything is good. i can't imagine taking the powder. the pills i got are bad enough smelling as it is, haha. still haven't heard a confirmation on DH getting to come in may, but FX'ed. :dust: to all you gorgeous ladies!


----------



## SBB

Lol yep the pills smell horrible!

:dust: 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok I must be weird, I find them to smell kinda earthy (good to me), which makes me feel like I am doing something good....hahahaha


----------



## mamaxm

nevertogether wait till you burp 'em up. i had that problem only for one day last cycle and it was terrible. they work wonders though, my temps have been great this cycle, way lower pre o temps and my post o temps are looking like they're going to be good too :)
so i'm in the 2ww! :happydance: bbs are already sore, probably just post o, hope they go away for a few days and come back!


----------



## mamaxm

oh, also i o'd three days earlier this cycle :happydance: thanks maca!


----------



## kelster823

Good morning ladies

I come here today with sad news.... my siggy says it all :cry:

I am ok- oh hell be truthful- no I'm not but this is life and I cannot change it.... 

We don't know what happened even my doctor is STUNNED- I went for an ultrasound yesterday due to spotting on Thurs and heavier bleeding yesterday and when he did the internal he said how far along are you suppose to be???? he saw NOTHING- so sign of a gestional sac and at 7 weeks we should see a heartbaet and everything- he said my lining was def thick as if I am pregnant- no cycts- no etopic- but no baby and no sac :sad:

so now I just have to wait for my blood results and go back on Monday for more

SO I just wanted to let you all know what is going on in my life as I may be a little quite for a few days.. I need to get this wrapped around my head WTF just happened to my life

LOVE YOU ALL AND BABY :dust: to everyone...


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> I come here today with sad news.... my siggy says it all :cry:
> 
> I am ok- oh hell be truthful- no I'm not but this is life and I cannot change it....
> 
> We don't know what happened even my doctor is STUNNED- I went for an ultrasound yesterday due to spotting on Thurs and heavier bleeding yesterday and when he did the internal he said how far along are you suppose to be???? he saw NOTHING- so sign of a gestional sac and at 7 weeks we should see a heartbaet and everything- he said my lining was def thick as if I am pregnant- no cycts- no etopic- but no baby and no sac :sad:
> 
> so now I just have to wait for my blood results and go back on Monday for more
> 
> SO I just wanted to let you all know what is going on in my life as I may be a little quite for a few days.. I need to get this wrapped around my head WTF just happened to my life
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL AND BABY :dust: to everyone...

Im stunned, shocked and feel sad for you :cry: oh huge big :hugs: hun I hope you get some answers as to what the hell went wrong. Im thinking of you and your DH and I hope you are ok.:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

oh no kelster! i am so sad :( i know you are more sad than me and i'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> I come here today with sad news.... my siggy says it all :cry:
> 
> I am ok- oh hell be truthful- no I'm not but this is life and I cannot change it....
> 
> We don't know what happened even my doctor is STUNNED- I went for an ultrasound yesterday due to spotting on Thurs and heavier bleeding yesterday and when he did the internal he said how far along are you suppose to be???? he saw NOTHING- so sign of a gestional sac and at 7 weeks we should see a heartbaet and everything- he said my lining was def thick as if I am pregnant- no cycts- no etopic- but no baby and no sac :sad:
> 
> so now I just have to wait for my blood results and go back on Monday for more
> 
> SO I just wanted to let you all know what is going on in my life as I may be a little quite for a few days.. I need to get this wrapped around my head WTF just happened to my life
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL AND BABY :dust: to everyone...

Oh hun i don't know what to say, nothin i can to make this any easier. I'm jus soooo sorry, i can't imagine what ur goin thru. Big hugs, jus know im thinking of u x x x x x x


----------



## mommyinwtg

kelster823 said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> I come here today with sad news.... my siggy says it all :cry:
> 
> I am ok- oh hell be truthful- no I'm not but this is life and I cannot change it....
> 
> We don't know what happened even my doctor is STUNNED- I went for an ultrasound yesterday due to spotting on Thurs and heavier bleeding yesterday and when he did the internal he said how far along are you suppose to be???? he saw NOTHING- so sign of a gestional sac and at 7 weeks we should see a heartbaet and everything- he said my lining was def thick as if I am pregnant- no cycts- no etopic- but no baby and no sac :sad:
> 
> so now I just have to wait for my blood results and go back on Monday for more
> 
> SO I just wanted to let you all know what is going on in my life as I may be a little quite for a few days.. I need to get this wrapped around my head WTF just happened to my life
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL AND BABY :dust: to everyone...


Oh dear! I'm so so sorry to hear that. :cry:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh Kelster, hun, I am so sorry....I am sending over a huge hug for you and dh....I am gutted for you...We know that you need to take sometime to get through this and understand what happened to you. Well we are here for you when you are ready to return, or if you need someone to vent too. Chin up darling.....


----------



## sparkle05

kelster823 said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> I come here today with sad news.... my siggy says it all :cry:
> 
> I am ok- oh hell be truthful- no I'm not but this is life and I cannot change it....
> 
> We don't know what happened even my doctor is STUNNED- I went for an ultrasound yesterday due to spotting on Thurs and heavier bleeding yesterday and when he did the internal he said how far along are you suppose to be???? he saw NOTHING- so sign of a gestional sac and at 7 weeks we should see a heartbaet and everything- he said my lining was def thick as if I am pregnant- no cycts- no etopic- but no baby and no sac :sad:
> 
> so now I just have to wait for my blood results and go back on Monday for more
> 
> SO I just wanted to let you all know what is going on in my life as I may be a little quite for a few days.. I need to get this wrapped around my head WTF just happened to my life
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL AND BABY :dust: to everyone...

Hello i only joined this thread yesterday but would like to say how very sorry i am for your loss :hugs: xxx


----------



## kelster823

Thanks ladies.. so warming to know I have such support here...... :hugs:

I just HOPE for answers, as this just DOESN'T make sense

Happy Saturday to all... :)


----------



## nevertogether

kelster - i hope you get answers soon. i'm very sorry for you :( we are all here if you need support or anything!


----------



## Delilahsown

kelster823 said:


> Thanks ladies.. so warming to know I have such support here...... :hugs:
> 
> I just HOPE for answers, as this just DOESN'T make sense
> 
> Happy Saturday to all... :)

:hugs2: Oh Kel....my heart aches for you. That feeling is all too familiar to me. When they did my ultrasound- no sac, no beat, nothing. Even to this day...there is no explanation as to what happened. All of us women posting on this thread know all too well our struggles, hopes and dreams of motherhood that we all share. Take all the time you need...we are all her for support.

You and Jeff will be in my thoughts and prayers....

"Not only so, but we only rejoice in our sufferings, because we know that suffering produces perserverance; perserverance, character; and character, hope. And hope does not disappoint us, because God has poured out His love into our hearts by the Holy Spirit, whom He has given us." -Romans 5: 3-5 


Please do not lose hope.... :angel:


----------



## kelster823

Delilahsown said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies.. so warming to know I have such support here...... :hugs:
> 
> I just HOPE for answers, as this just DOESN'T make sense
> 
> Happy Saturday to all... :)
> 
> :hugs2: Oh Kel....my heart aches for you. That feeling is all too familiar to me. When they did my ultrasound- no sac, no beat, nothing. Even to this day...there is no explanation as to what happened. All of us women posting on this thread know all too well our struggles, hopes and dreams of motherhood that we all share. Take all the time you need...we are all her for support.
> 
> You and Jeff will be in my thoughts and prayers....
> 
> "Not only so, but we only rejoice in our sufferings, because we know that suffering produces perserverance; perserverance, character; and character, hope. And hope does not disappoint us, because God has poured out His love into our hearts by the Holy Spirit, whom He has given us." -Romans 5: 3-5
> 
> 
> Please do not lose hope.... :angel:Click to expand...


:hugs: you have me in tears!!!! so sweet

Never- I am serious EVERYONE'S support is unreal.... :)


----------



## SBB

Hey everyone.... :(

Kell I know I've already said it but I'm so sorry and gutted for you... Just take all the time you need we all understand if you go quiet for a while... 

Massive (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))) for you and Jeff :hugs:

x x x x


----------



## mamaxm

kelster- :hugs: oh my gosh i just came in to check the thread, saw "I came in here with sad news" quoted at the top of the page and my heart dropped. You've been so helpful to me and didn't disappear or quit answering my questions when you got your bfp and have stayed here to support all of us and you deserve support too, you shouldn't be surprised that we're gutted for you. I absolutely hate that this has happened, I'm so sorry.
You should be very selfish right now and take all the time you need and treat yourself well and we'll be here when you're ready. :)


----------



## soph77

Kelster I am so sorry for your loss hun. I just hate that this can happen, it doesn't make sense and it is awful. So sorry that you have to go through it. Take your time and remember we are here :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Mornig ladies

SBB- oh you know I have taken that massive HUG from you.. mucho love.. ps you can start stalking me again :lol: even though I will be giving my body at least a month's rest.. but my temps did dropped drastically this morning

Mamaxm-thanks sweetie.. I am doing better today- it is still a shocker but there is and was nothing we could do about it

Soph- you too thanks sweetie

what suxs is my (.)(.) still hurt as if I am still............ grrrrr and I know it takes time for your body to understand there is no more... but I just want it OVER with now.....

and I am goign off the deep end with nothing but bed rest since Friday....... and yesterday was beautiful outside.. I did go an lay in the sun for a bit on the deck but the dam bumble bees are out and were hovering right over my head.... 

ok soooo just wanted to stop in and say to my girls and give you a squish....

ttyl....


----------



## nevertogether

glad everything is going okay for you kelster! we're here if you need us! :) :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girlies :wave: 

How is everyone? any new maca stories to tell? 


Kell how are you hun? I'm here if you need me :hugs: I will of course start stalking you again :)

Do you not like bees hun? Lol I don't mind them. OH runs like a girl if he sees a wasp or bee :haha: they don't really bother me I used to pick them up when I was little - only got stung a few times!! 

I know you must be going crazy but you do need to rest and get yourself back to your best so you can try again... I hope you and Jeff are ok, and just message me whenever you want (no pressure if that's not any time soon :D)

Lots of love and massive hugs 
x x x


----------



## nevertogether

SBB - is everything still going good for you? any symptoms? i think it's so awesome your beanie is due on xmas day!! it's only been a week on maca for me so far, but nothing much to report. :)


----------



## SBB

Hey Never :wave: 

Any news on whether DH will be coming home early?! 

Yep I'm good thanks hun, few symptoms, my (.)(.) are killing me... 

I didn't really notice and immediate effects from the maca, it's more when I looked back the changes that happened from when I started taking it... More energy, better moods, and I think it helped bring my cycles down a bit too... 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: HI SBB!

no news on DH's visit. the army is so annoying with getting back on things like that. DH gets super excited and always tell me before he knows for sure though and then i get my hopes up. you think we would stop torturing ourselves, but we can't help it. june is definite though so i'm trying to just prepare myself for that so my hopes don't get dashed. i think it's funny though. i did one of those jenny renny readings (boredom) and she told me that i would conceive in may. i was like, pssh..waste of money because i won't see DH in may, but then i got his news.. hmmmm... we will see! FX'ed

good to hear you are doing well over there. i think my (.)(.) being sore alone is enough for me, haha. 

as for the maca, i'm hoping to notice in the long run too. i've noticed i, in a way, feel better just knowing i'm taking it. strange!!


----------



## SBB

That would be great if that reading was right!! Must be so hard for you being apart so much, I can't imagine doing that.... 

Fingers crossed he gets to come home :D

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

thank you SBB :hugs: as for being apart..i wouldn't wish it upon my worst enemy! it stinks.. :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> Mornig ladies
> 
> SBB- oh you know I have taken that massive HUG from you.. mucho love.. ps you can start stalking me again :lol: even though I will be giving my body at least a month's rest.. but my temps did dropped drastically this morning
> 
> Mamaxm-thanks sweetie.. I am doing better today- it is still a shocker but there is and was nothing we could do about it
> 
> Soph- you too thanks sweetie
> 
> what suxs is my (.)(.) still hurt as if I am still............ grrrrr and I know it takes time for your body to understand there is no more... but I just want it OVER with now.....
> 
> and I am goign off the deep end with nothing but bed rest since Friday....... and yesterday was beautiful outside.. I did go an lay in the sun for a bit on the deck but the dam bumble bees are out and were hovering right over my head....
> 
> ok soooo just wanted to stop in and say to my girls and give you a squish....
> 
> ttyl....

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: good morning from germany ladies!


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies, i started taking maca yesterday. Am i right in thinking that me and DH should take them ? I took 3 yesterday, but when i looked back over the threads i noticed one said not to take them to late in the afternoon as they can keep you up. How do you ladies space them out ? can you take 2 together ? Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend :hugs: xxx

Oh i nearly forgot. How long can i expect to wait for the maca to take effect and give me some of those lovely side effects some of you have mentioned lol :happydance: xx


----------



## Linny

welcome sparkle. i take four capsules in the morning tho u can take up to six an some take a couple in the mornin an a couple at lunchtime. I take them all together. Yep oh should take them too as there good for his spermies an sex drive wahoo. I started mine at beg of april an i would say after about 3wks i was feelin more energetic, plus has no pms, didn't feel moody or sad an emotional jus felt generally positive! Good luck with it hun x x


----------



## schnoodle

hi lovelies i am thinking about taking maca next cycle, can someone tell me about it please, how much to take, what it does, am i right in thinking dh needs to take it too??

thankyou hunies xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - I take my maca in the morning all at once. I take 2-3 pills at the same time. I have been feeling good, though I must say I am having my usual ovulation cramping. I think I should O in about 2 days.

schnoodle - I would read the instructions on the label that you buy, but I took mine 4-caps (2400mgs) per day for the first week and then 2-3 (1200 - 1800mgs) per day after that.

nothing new here just waiting to O!!!!

kelster - You dont have to answer, but if you stalking...just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you and praying for a quick recovery!!!


----------



## kelster823

hey ladies :wave:

doing ok today- just to top the fabulous weekend we had the frigin fridge went POOT on us... so off to buy a new fridge....:growlmad:

still bleeding but not as heavy and no more cramps THANK GOD 



> kelster - You dont have to answer, but if you stalking...just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you and praying for a quick recovery!!!

Thanks sweetie..... :hugs: 

more blood work today and I am sitting here on pins and needles waiting for my results from Friday.....

I just wanna know HOW FAR ALONG I WAS........... especially since they saw NOTHING 

anyhoo everyone have a FAB DAY.. enjoy and I'll check back in later 

SQUISHES ALL THE WAY AROUND


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies :wave: 

Hope everyone is ok!

Sorry about your fridge kell... That's just what you need I'm sure... :hugs:

all ok with me, no updates! Will be chart stalking you all later when I'm on proper computer! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i take 4, twice a day. i take the first two at about 0900 everyday and the last two are kind of thrown about. if i'm not working, and i remember, usually 2 or 3, but if i forget..it's like 5 or 6. i work 12-13 hour days so no matter the energy of maca. it's never hard for me to go to sleep :) i have noticed an energy boost though!


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> hey ladies :wave:
> 
> doing ok today- just to top the fabulous weekend we had the frigin fridge went POOT on us... so off to buy a new fridge....:growlmad:
> 
> still bleeding but not as heavy and no more cramps THANK GOD
> 
> 
> 
> kelster - You dont have to answer, but if you stalking...just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you and praying for a quick recovery!!!
> 
> Thanks sweetie..... :hugs:
> 
> more blood work today and I am sitting here on pins and needles waiting for my results from Friday.....
> 
> I just wanna know HOW FAR ALONG I WAS........... especially since they saw NOTHING
> 
> anyhoo everyone have a FAB DAY.. enjoy and I'll check back in later
> 
> SQUISHES ALL THE WAY AROUNDClick to expand...

Hey Kel.......hope you get answers hun, and are hanging in there. Sorry to hear about the bloomin fridge, big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> Hey ladies :wave:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok!
> 
> Sorry about your fridge kell... That's just what you need I'm sure... :hugs:
> 
> all ok with me, no updates! Will be chart stalking you all later when I'm on proper computer!
> 
> X x x

Hows the spotting hun? Ive been spotting loads this month, more than usual and when AF finally came on saturday it stopped again on sunday!! My temps were still up so i started to hope.......then took a FRER yest evening but a BFN Booo!!! Wish my body was normal!!


----------



## SBB

My Spotting seems to have stopped for a couple of days :happydance: so fingers crossed... 

How many dpo are you now linny? That's odd you had 1 day AF, was it heavy? Do you have a chart? 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i hate when dh and i fight when we are so far away :cry: he says he feels so much pressure for conceiving in june, and he feels the reason we haven't so far is because of him and that he is disappointing me. i don't even know what to do. i want this so bad, and i know he does too, but i don't want to put our week together, probably our last together for 6 or 7 months under so much pressure. i'm so sad. :(


----------



## mamaxm

aw well just keep it romantic! buy lots of candles and oils and cook and stuff. that way the two of you can focus on eachother and the romance.


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - I understand that totally! I actually fibbed to my dh this month and told him that I already ovulated so we could just have fun doing it this wekend. It is a fib b/c I havent ovulated yet, I think i will o in about 2 days or so. I figured taking the pressure off of him would help. I think it did b/c we did have fun bding this weekend. I think he mustve thought it weird when i wouldnt get out of bed after bding and I wouldnt go on top.....but he didnt say anything to me :) Hopefully i will get my bfp this month and tell him the truth then cuz I do feel guilty and I hate to lie to him.


----------



## SBB

nevertogether said:


> i hate when dh and i fight when we are so far away :cry: he says he feels so much pressure for conceiving in june, and he feels the reason we haven't so far is because of him and that he is disappointing me. i don't even know what to do. i want this so bad, and i know he does too, but i don't want to put our week together, probably our last together for 6 or 7 months under so much pressure. i'm so sad. :(

Ah Hun :hugs: 

This is a difficult one and a lot of us have been there at some point. I think the problem is that you phone him all excited because he might be home in your fertile period, and (not your fault) the pressure builds up - he has to make a baby when he's home, you have to have sex, and not just because you want to, but because it's to make a baby. He know how much you want it, and he does too but feels like there's so much pressure on him just at one time. 

My OH was the same, and we didn't have such a short time frame either. It got to the point where he couldn't 'perform' if he knew I was ovulating. 

So, I kept my excitement to here... And didn't tell him when I was ovulating at all. He just thought we were having sex because I wanted to :D 

It really got to me and if he didn't want to do it one night and it was at the key time I'd be absolutely gutted, and a bit pissed off with him... 

SO... My advice would be: 
Keep your ovulation quiet, baby making isn't as romantic as just making love because you want to. We will be excited for you when you OV!! 
When you speak to him, just be excited about him coming home (as obviously you are anyway!) and don't make it all about the fact you will get a chance to ttc...
If you do want to talk to him about it, perhaps just suggest you do it every other day. That will make sure you are definitely covered. 

I know it should be something you share and you should both be equally excited, but in reality that isn't how it works, and it works out for the best if there's not too much pressure on him. 

We will listen if you want to slag him off!!!


Sorry for the MASSIVE post it's just I've had this problem so wanted to help :hugs: 

x x x x


----------



## SBB

ttcbaby117 said:


> never - I understand that totally! I actually fibbed to my dh this month and told him that I already ovulated so we could just have fun doing it this wekend. It is a fib b/c I havent ovulated yet, I think i will o in about 2 days or so. I figured taking the pressure off of him would help. I think it did b/c we did have fun bding this weekend. I think he mustve thought it weird when i wouldnt get out of bed after bding and I wouldnt go on top.....but he didnt say anything to me :) Hopefully i will get my bfp this month and tell him the truth then cuz I do feel guilty and I hate to lie to him.

He he I got OH in to bed loads this time and he kept saying 'are you ovulating or something?' and I kept saying no... He asked loads of times, in the end I said 'Look I'll poas and prove it if I have to!' :rofl: I told him after he didn't mind, he knew why I did it :D 

x x x


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> My Spotting seems to have stopped for a couple of days :happydance: so fingers crossed...
> 
> How many dpo are you now linny? That's odd you had 1 day AF, was it heavy? Do you have a chart?
> 
> X x x

Glad to hear its cleared up WAHOO! Well i was 9dpo (I have short LP) when I thought i got AF, it was normal in the morning then tapered off throughout the day which can be normal for me (I'm usually heavier in the morning - afternoon anyways) Then the next day is was light spotting, then today back to heavier again. Since coming off BCP, my period is pretty light generally, prob just a strange one so i'm counting myself as CD3.

Only thing thats strange is my temps, i haven't got a link to chart cos i'm a bit rubbish but my coverline this month was aroung 36.35 (i think) and my temps are still up at 36.72 and thats higher than when i ovulated!! Maybe i'm getting sick.......LOL!! Thanks I'l try work out how to link my chartfrom now on!


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> i hate when dh and i fight when we are so far away :cry: he says he feels so much pressure for conceiving in june, and he feels the reason we haven't so far is because of him and that he is disappointing me. i don't even know what to do. i want this so bad, and i know he does too, but i don't want to put our week together, probably our last together for 6 or 7 months under so much pressure. i'm so sad. :(

Oh hun it must be sooo hard for you. TTC is so damn hard without the added pressure of hardly seeing each other and having to make the most of the time you are together to make a baby! The good thing is that you'l be so desperate to see each other you won't be able to keep your hands off each other anyway. Like the other girls say, don't let him in on when your most fertile so there's no added pressure :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Linny said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> My Spotting seems to have stopped for a couple of days :happydance: so fingers crossed...
> 
> How many dpo are you now linny? That's odd you had 1 day AF, was it heavy? Do you have a chart?
> 
> X x x
> 
> Glad to hear its cleared up WAHOO! Well i was 9dpo (I have short LP) when I thought i got AF, it was normal in the morning then tapered off throughout the day which can be normal for me (I'm usually heavier in the morning - afternoon anyways) Then the next day is was light spotting, then today back to heavier again. Since coming off BCP, my period is pretty light generally, prob just a strange one so i'm counting myself as CD3.
> 
> Only thing thats strange is my temps, i haven't got a link to chart cos i'm a bit rubbish but my coverline this month was aroung 36.35 (i think) and my temps are still up at 36.72 and thats higher than when i ovulated!! Maybe i'm getting sick.......LOL!! Thanks I'l try work out how to link my chartfrom now on!Click to expand...

How strange... Sometimes temps stay up for AF but normally they drop, and if they stay high it's not usually_ that_ high :shrug: 

Post a link and I'll have a look :D
(just go onto FF, click home page setup and copy & paste the link in the box)

x x x


----------



## kelster823

ok so here are my results... Beta levels 98- so I am pregnant or should say was and STILL VERY EARLY ON so I truly wasn't 7 weeks and howver many days old... no wonder they couldn't see anything on the ultrasound.. still bleeding however, my progestrone levels- normal is between 8 and 12.. the doctors says wants to see 12 but anything between 8 and 12 is fine.. I am at a 1... so with my progestrone levels at that amount I will not have a viable pregnancy so he prescribed me hormone replacement progestrone
okey dokey off to clean the fridge out.. gotta a new one coming tomorrow

Nite nite gals


----------



## Whitbit22

Hey ladies.. I realize you probably get a lot of this, and I hate to jump in on conversations! But I am seriously considering buying it for next cycle. I would like to try the powder form, but I need some good recommendations of where to purchase (if online) The GNC only has capsules. And you ladies that use the powder form, what do you mix it with to take it? I have always mixed things with milk in the past, but that is more along the lines of whey protein shakes. Any info would be great.. I checked in some of the beginning pages of the thread for links but couldnt find a whole lot that functioned!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Delilahsown

Whitbit22 said:


> Hey ladies.. I realize you probably get a lot of this, and I hate to jump in on conversations! But I am seriously considering buying it for next cycle. I would like to try the powder form, but I need some good recommendations of where to purchase (if online) The GNC only has capsules. And you ladies that use the powder form, what do you mix it with to take it? I have always mixed things with milk in the past, but that is more along the lines of whey protein shakes. Any info would be great.. I checked in some of the beginning pages of the thread for links but couldnt find a whole lot that functioned!
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Hey Whit! You can try the navitas brand. check out www.navitasnaturals.com 
they have two types- the raw powder and the gelatinized powder. you can use either... the gelatinized powder has a milder taste ( still not that pleasant) but you can mix it with either OJ or tang ( it will cut the taste) or if you're looking to omit the taste completely- mix it into a protein shake . hope that helps!


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks so much hun! :) I am going to go check it out right now.


----------



## nevertogether

mamaxm, sbb, and ttcbaby thank you for the encouragement. what's funny though is that i didn't tell dh when i was ovulating. he already knows. when he was telling me about when he is coming to visit and for me to take leave, he said "isn't that your fertile time? that's perfect!" so i didn't even have to say anything. he knows everything about me like the back of his hand. however, i'm going to try all of your suggestions. especially yours mamaxm. definitely going to make it romantic :) :) maybe get a cute outfit or something!

kelster - i'm glad you at least know what is going on now girl. hopefully once you and jeff get everything sorted out, you can try again. like you know, we're all here for you and here to talk.

:wave: have a good day, from germany!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Just ordered me some ;)


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies I hope you are all well today. Day 3 of maca for me and i have to say the only thing i dont like is the taste when they repeat on you lol, it gives me a bit of a shudder. 
Has anyone had any side effects with these tablets ? :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> My Spotting seems to have stopped for a couple of days :happydance: so fingers crossed...
> 
> How many dpo are you now linny? That's odd you had 1 day AF, was it heavy? Do you have a chart?
> 
> X x x
> 
> Glad to hear its cleared up WAHOO! Well i was 9dpo (I have short LP) when I thought i got AF, it was normal in the morning then tapered off throughout the day which can be normal for me (I'm usually heavier in the morning - afternoon anyways) Then the next day is was light spotting, then today back to heavier again. Since coming off BCP, my period is pretty light generally, prob just a strange one so i'm counting myself as CD3.
> 
> Only thing thats strange is my temps, i haven't got a link to chart cos i'm a bit rubbish but my coverline this month was aroung 36.35 (i think) and my temps are still up at 36.72 and thats higher than when i ovulated!! Maybe i'm getting sick.......LOL!! Thanks I'l try work out how to link my chartfrom now on!Click to expand...
> 
> How strange... Sometimes temps stay up for AF but normally they drop, and if they stay high it's not usually_ that_ high :shrug:
> 
> Post a link and I'll have a look :D
> (just go onto FF, click home page setup and copy & paste the link in the box)
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Hmmm well temp back down to 36.29 so normal. Must have jus been a strange couple of days or maybe i got my days wrong with all the spottin confusion. Thanks though x x


----------



## Linny

sparkle05 said:


> Good morning ladies I hope you are all well today. Day 3 of maca for me and i have to say the only thing i dont like is the taste when they repeat on you lol, it gives me a bit of a shudder.
> Has anyone had any side effects with these tablets ? :hugs: xxxx

Nope no side affects sparkle. I must b lucky cos the tablets don't repeat on me either! X


----------



## sparkle05

Linny said:


> sparkle05 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies I hope you are all well today. Day 3 of maca for me and i have to say the only thing i dont like is the taste when they repeat on you lol, it gives me a bit of a shudder.
> Has anyone had any side effects with these tablets ? :hugs: xxxx
> 
> Nope no side affects sparkle. I must b lucky cos the tablets don't repeat on me either! XClick to expand...

Today i have had the tablets before i eat and not after. This seems to of helped with the repeating problem lol :dohh: xxx


----------



## Linny

Yep I always take them on an empty stomach!!


----------



## nevertogether

i took them on an empty stomach one day before work and it was no bueno. everyone's different. it made me light-headed. but i just started taking them at 9am instead, after breakfast, and i'm good :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

whit - welcome and good luck with the maca

never - a cute outfit is always a good thing...hahahaha.

sparkle - I dont have the repeating issue, but I do take then with a meal

Linny - how are you doing?

sbb - where are you today? Hows the bean?


----------



## ttcbaby117

kelster - glad you got some answers....did they say what might have caused the mc???? I know it is a longshot cuz I dont they ever really know, but I figured I would ask. Hope you are doing ok girl!


----------



## Linny

ttcbaby117 said:


> whit - welcome and good luck with the maca
> 
> never - a cute outfit is always a good thing...hahahaha.
> 
> sparkle - I dont have the repeating issue, but I do take then with a meal
> 
> Linny - how are you doing?
> 
> sbb - where are you today? Hows the bean?


Hey hun i'm good thanks! AF got me at 9dpo as usual but i'm CD4 today and started Soy yesterday so hoping to bring ovulation forward! Just did one of those Jenny Renny readings, its probably the biggest con in the world but i couldn't help paying for one, and getting disappointed with her responce LOL! How are you getting on?


----------



## Linny

Never - any news on OH coming home early?? You doing ok with it all, not getting too stressed?

Kelster - so glad you got some answers, i'm just so sorry this has happened to you honey. Hope your progesterone levels get back to normal and you can look to the future :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hey linny - thanks for asking. nope, no new news. we're not banking on it though. the army stinks when it comes to good news, most of the time, haha. june is a definite though at least so i will take that :) i'm trying not to get stressed, but it's really hard not to. we're going to try and make our june time together very very very not stressful. like mamaxm suggested. candles, oils, romantic stuff. outfits. so that DH and i can have fun too! the army is stressful though so i can't lie and say i'm not stressed, but things are going good and i'm really glad i have you girls to talk to!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey linny - I am thinking I oed yesterday but I will have to wait on my temp readings for the next few days to confirm. had horrible horrible O pain last night and a bit of a temp spike this morning so I am thinking that was it...other than that....not much to report.


----------



## Linny

Never - it must be so hard to not put too much pressure on each other as your time is so limited . I bet you'll not be able to get enough of each other after spending time apart and you'l have no trouble making that baby LOL!! You've a great shot at it happening, esp as its your fertile time! I will keep FX'd for you hun. Its a great idea to make it more about how much you love each other with the candles and massage oils and things x x

ttcbaby - WAHOO, glad to hear you think you've ovulated! I get that awful sharp pain too, sometimes for hours!! Its exciting when it gets to this time, wondering whether a baby has been made. FX'd for you too hun x x


----------



## nevertogether

linny - DH made me the cutest thing that i got in the mail today. hallmark has something on their website that you can make your own cards with pictures and everything. he made one for me with pictures of him and then two poems he wrote himself. it was so amazing. things like that for us make it less stressful :) couldn't be in a dual military marriage with anyone but my DH :) <3 and you are right.. we will be LUCKY if we can get our hands off of each other for two seconds. i'm just worried that too much :sex: might slim our chances? i know that's all DH is going to want to do!


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> linny - DH made me the cutest thing that i got in the mail today. hallmark has something on their website that you can make your own cards with pictures and everything. he made one for me with pictures of him and then two poems he wrote himself. it was so amazing. things like that for us make it less stressful :) couldn't be in a dual military marriage with anyone but my DH :) <3 and you are right.. we will be LUCKY if we can get our hands off of each other for two seconds. i'm just worried that too much :sex: might slim our chances? i know that's all DH is going to want to do!


Awwww bless, its things like that which make you realise how much someone loves you. How much thought he must have put into the card with pictures and poems he's wrote WOW! You two sound rock solid! I'm not sure too much :sex: would ruin your chances but i guess you could try to keep it once a day (saying that my friend met her OH and was so into him they were at it at least TWICE a day and she fell on straight away!) I say just go with the flow and enjoy your time together, just go with how you both feel xx


----------



## nevertogether

thanks linny!! this day has been a really great one, the card, work was good, and now i'm on my board with you lovely ladies :) i figure i'm going to go with how we feel, just because i highly doubt DH will make it otherwise. it will be our last :sex: for at the least six months!!! so i know he's going to make what he can of it. haha and i sure as heck want to! :)


----------



## Linny

OMG SIX MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No pressure then hun??!! I'm sure you'l just be so excited to see each other the rest will fall into place. I am really keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## SBB

ttcbaby117 said:


> sbb - where are you today? Hows the bean?

Hey hun. been out and about today... And had a lovely sleep this avo! 

I posted my HPT progression and it seems to be getting darker so hopefully all is ok! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...look-me-please-x-x-x-progression-pg13-13.html

TTC I'm gonna stalk you soon I hope you've OV'd... 

Linny I hope the soy helps hun :D It's like natures clomid and I think Clomid is great :D 

Never - that is soooo cute of DH with the card! I don't think you can do it too much, unless you know of any sperm issues just go for it! 

:hugs: to everyone 
x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb- Gosh I just love seeing these things...makes me live vicariously through you....hahahahaha....I really hope i have those bfp's very soon! I guess b/c I think I Oved now I am getting excited about getting a bfp! I hope i dont get to excited and then get let down.


----------



## SBB

TTC your chart is looking good for CD15 :D 

I hope it's your month hun :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks sbb...I hope so too!!!!


----------



## kelster823

can I tell you these progesterone pills SUX............ they are making me sick- upset tummy-like I am gonna throw up and a bad headache

UGH what we go thru ..............


----------



## mamaxm

okay. can i have some advice ladies?
i'm a poas addict and couldn't find any pregnancy tests today! i managed to find a couple opks and took one with dilluted urine (i had peed like.. 45 mins earlier). it turned almost positive immediately, i'm convinced if i had waited 4 hrs it would have been positive.
opks reliable? dark ones at least? 
oh i hope so. but if not i'd like to know :haha:

*edit- just been to peeonastick.com. so i know it's a possibility, but at 6dpo?! :rofl: oh well i'm testing saturday so we'll see then.


----------



## Delilahsown

kelster823 said:


> can I tell you these progesterone pills SUX............ they are making me sick- upset tummy-like I am gonna throw up and a bad headache
> 
> UGH what we go thru ..............

kel- i feel you on that one. it subsides though...im on day 7 of it right now. the first couple of days- it was nausea, headache.....and it makes me really tired. sometimes when im in the middle of a surgical case, im either yawning the entire time- and once we get a break- i can sit on a chair and literally doze off. =(


----------



## kelster823

Delilahsown said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> can I tell you these progesterone pills SUX............ they are making me sick- upset tummy-like I am gonna throw up and a bad headache
> 
> UGH what we go thru ..............
> 
> kel- i feel you on that one. it subsides though...im on day 7 of it right now. the first couple of days- it was nausea, headache.....and it makes me really tired. sometimes when im in the middle of a surgical case, im either yawning the entire time- and once we get a break- i can sit on a chair and literally doze off. =(Click to expand...


oh thank goodness..THANKS HUN.... day 1 of Prometrium the 100mg and it says take 3 a day.. HELL NO I am taking 2 only.. 

Mamaxm- hmm can't say I know about the OPK as PG test... never used them for that.. but if you are a POAS freak.. :lol: get a but load of IC off ebay.. that's what I did- of course gave more then half to my SIL because I didn't think I would need them anymore.. HA RIGHT.. now I need them and she doesn't.... she found out she was preggos a week after I did.. we were due only a week apart... :( well at least I am gonna be a aunt in Dec- just not a mommy


----------



## mamaxm

:( :hugs: kel.


----------



## kelster823

mamaxm said:


> :( :hugs: kel.



:::WINK::: I'm doing ok- really I AM........ there is a rythm and a reason for everything... reasons we may never know or understand but I believe that


but thanks sweetie.... you gals are amazing people and so lucky to have found you all :) 


I AM NOT GIVING UP.. I should of said -not just a mommy YET... :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

mamaxm - we had someone on the clomid club page use a opk and her pg test and it came back positive like yours....she took a real hpt the next day to confirm it....it is looking good for you girl!!!! Just make sure that it is darker or just as dark as the control line....I am feeling good vibes about this.

kelster - hope you feel better soon sweetie! Didnt I say about a week ago...oh the things we go through for that bump!!!!


----------



## SBB

mamaxm said:


> okay. can i have some advice ladies?
> i'm a poas addict and couldn't find any pregnancy tests today! i managed to find a couple opks and took one with dilluted urine (i had peed like.. 45 mins earlier). it turned almost positive immediately, i'm convinced if i had waited 4 hrs it would have been positive.
> opks reliable? dark ones at least?
> oh i hope so. but if not i'd like to know :haha:
> 
> *edit- just been to peeonastick.com. so i know it's a possibility, but at 6dpo?! :rofl: oh well i'm testing saturday so we'll see then.

Hey hun, 

I'd say yes, OPKs can be used. But if you're getting a +OPK, you should be able to get a +HPT on a sensitive one. 
I got faint lines on HPTs before I got a positive OPK, I use the digital ones, and it was nearly positive but not quite... I think I got lines on HPT 10dpo, then smiley on OPK at 12dpo...

So it does sound promising! Also worth bearing in mind though is that some people do get a LH surge in the 2ww, esp before AF, although it seems you are too early for that.. 

I just want to get you to look at another possibility. It's not for sure but worth considering. It could be that you are just ovulating now. Yesterday, CD21 to be precise. Your crosshairs are dotted, and your temps are actually still lower than last months coverline? I hate to say it but to me that looks like the more likely option... Sorry hun if that's not what you wanted to hear :( 

Perhaps do a sensitive HPT just to be sure? 

x x x x


----------



## SBB

Right ladies, sorry but I won't be around much today - I have loads of work to do, and a deadline in about 3 weeks. I'm desperate for it to be done now and not all pile up to be done at the last minute! I usually do that, and it is mega stressful, which normally is fine, but I can't be doing that to myself with beanie on board... 

So I will catch up with you all later on, have a lovely day :hugs: 

Kell, hope you're ok, if you want to chat just PM me and then email me cos I'll be checking that all day :hugs: 

Lots of love to everyone x x x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> mamaxm said:
> 
> 
> :( :hugs: kel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :::WINK::: I'm doing ok- really I AM........ there is a rythm and a reason for everything... reasons we may never know or understand but I believe that
> 
> 
> but thanks sweetie.... you gals are amazing people and so lucky to have found you all :)
> 
> 
> I AM NOT GIVING UP.. I should of said -not just a mommy YET... :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thats it Kel you will be a mommy and I will be watcing for your big news and, I say you will have it quicky! at least you got some answers and a solution to a problem to give you the best chances. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies- anyone want to take a look at my chart and give me some opinions???? I think I oved cd16 but ff is saying I oved cd15.....I had horrible cramps the night of cd16....thanks!


----------



## CelticNiamh

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi ladies- anyone want to take a look at my chart and give me some opinions???? I think I oved cd16 but ff is saying I oved cd15.....I had horrible cramps the night of cd16....thanks!

Hard to say with out the rest of your temps but not impossible! I would try adding in tomorrow temp say above todays and the following days and see what FF does it might move you ov day it might not, but either way I think you are coverd with BD :thumbup:

similar happened to me last cycle moved ov day to cd17 instead of cd15 GRRR LOL my BD attempt was not as good though!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok thanks celtic...that makes me feel better. At least I got the bding in at the right time....hahahaha


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies :wave: it seems like there are a lot of positive things going on. 

kelster - i'm so glad that you are taking everything so positive and that you are okay. i know i wouldn't handle it very well and you are definitely an inspiration and definitely deserve your :bfp: honey!

mamaxm - FX'ed for your :bfp: sounds like everything is going well, but SBB does have some good advice. hopefully it turns out to be a :baby:! :)

everyone else - i hope you are having a good day. the maca is doing great for me. i work from about 5am to 5 or 6pm every day and i'm usually ready to hit the sack right when i get home. but recently i am just a ball of energy. my body and eyes will be tired but i will be GO GO GO. i got my positive OPK today, so i'm excited that my cycle is going properly. 

:dust: to you all!!


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies, Nevertogether how long have you been taking maca ? Im only on day 4 and cant wait for a bit more energy. I cant belive how tired i have been just lately. I only do 4 days a week at the mo and thats just 9-2. I think i had more energy when i worked long hours lol. 

Hope everyone is enjoying there evening :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamaxm

SBB always has good advice :) my temps are lower this cycle cause i bought a new (better!) thermometer.. i'm not putting my money into the opks at all though. i'm just a poas addict and it's always nice to see two lines, haha!


----------



## Linny

Evening all!!

Sparkle - it was after about 3wks when i started to feel more energetic!! I'm starting to run out so i'll have to get my order in soonish!

Never - how ya doing hun? Do ya like my signature ( I hope i got the month right - June is the time he'l defo be home right?) Hee hee, I'm doing a special shout out for you to give you extra luck!!

ttcbaby - did you get the FF crosshairs in now for ovulation? I prob should just check your chart but i was half way through this msg! when i realised!

Kelster and SBB - hope you ladies are doing ok xxx


----------



## nevertogether

hey sparkle!! hmm, i think i'm close to 1 and 1/2 weeks. at first i didn't notice ANYTHING. i was still exhausted, but this week i've been working 12 or 13 hours and have still had a lot of energy. even at 6am i'm that annoying person that's like GOOD MORNING!!! and everyone else goes "ugggh..." haha :) 

linny - YAY i love my shout out!!!!!! and you did get the month right :) :) everything going good today honey??


----------



## sparkle05

ooh i hope the maca kicks in soon. The most you get out of me in the morning is a growl at the moment, the kids take cover when they here me coming down the stairs lol. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> linny - YAY i love my shout out!!!!!! and you did get the month right :) :) everything going good today honey??

Hee hee, I'm not bad thanks! Having the worst AF cramps but kinda happy cos since coming off the pill ages ago I've hardly had any! Its gotta be a good sign things are settling down! OH is stressed with work, i hate seeing him like that so i must give him some extra attention tonight. you good? xx


----------



## kelster823

hello lovely ladies :)

Never- thanks for kind words... I just gotta Keep the Faith (one of my fav Bon Jovi songs too) 

Linny doing okey dokey

Just called for my Monday's blood results and of course got the answering machine so I have to wait for them to call me back

I NEED TO KNOW... because I HAVE to get the Rhogam shot within 7 days of the start of the MC... and

I can say the bleeding has FINALLY STOPPED and i am sooo happy about that

Hey Mamaxm and Sparkle how are you ladies doing today

and if WELSHIE IF YOU ARE STALKING HI SWEETIE I MISS YOU>>>>>

SBB hope you have had a great day and feeling good... you better be eating.... :hugs:


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> hello lovely ladies :)
> 
> Never- thanks for kind words... I just gotta Keep the Faith (one of my fav Bon Jovi songs too)
> 
> Linny doing okey dokey
> 
> Just called for my Monday's blood results and of course got the answering machine so I have to wait for them to call me back
> 
> I NEED TO KNOW... because I HAVE to get the Rhogam shot within 7 days of the start of the MC... and
> 
> I can say the bleeding has FINALLY STOPPED and i am sooo happy about that
> 
> Hey Mamaxm and Sparkle how are you ladies doing today
> 
> and if WELSHIE IF YOU ARE STALKING HI SWEETIE I MISS YOU>>>>>
> 
> SBB hope you have had a great day and feeling good... you better be eating.... :hugs:


Hun, I'm soooo glad the bleeding has stopped. You are such a strong and positive person on how you are dealing with everything. I hope you get your blood results :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

kelster :hugs: :hugs: just had to do that before i go to bed. FX'ed that doctor calls you back. should we go :ninja: on them??? :gun: CALL KELSTER BACK! hehe. oh, and i LOVE bon jovi :)


----------



## nevertogether

Linny said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> linny - YAY i love my shout out!!!!!! and you did get the month right :) :) everything going good today honey??
> 
> Hee hee, I'm not bad thanks! Having the worst AF cramps but kinda happy cos since coming off the pill ages ago I've hardly had any! Its gotta be a good sign things are settling down! OH is stressed with work, i hate seeing him like that so i must give him some extra attention tonight. you good? xxClick to expand...

can't say awesome, because cramps SUCK! but good to hear you are getting closer to being on track buddy. hope DH gets some good attention, i'm sure he will. and they say we're needy! :shrug: i'm great. very good day. got my + OPK, learned a lot at work, and i get to go in at 8 tomorrow instead of 6:30. woo hoo! :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

ha ha ha I guess I am strong... I sure wasn't on Friday LOL I was a blubbering mess-- crips when they called me to go into the room I started bawling right there in the waiting room.. LOL the sweet nurse even gave me a glass of water while I waited for the doctor.. LOL

but each day gets better.... 

what kills me now though is, all the frigin Mother's Day commericals on TV--- ooohh I just want to scream when I see them



:hugs:

Never-sorry hun we were posting at the same time.... ohh another Jovi fan,,, got my concert on May 29th excited... hmmm 8th time seeing the boys... 

I will post as soon as I hear from them


----------



## ttcbaby117

linny - yeah I got the crosshairs which caused me to question it b/c I didnt have cramps until cd16.....


----------



## sparkle05

kelster823 said:


> hello lovely ladies :)
> 
> Never- thanks for kind words... I just gotta Keep the Faith (one of my fav Bon Jovi songs too)
> 
> Linny doing okey dokey
> 
> Just called for my Monday's blood results and of course got the answering machine so I have to wait for them to call me back
> 
> I NEED TO KNOW... because I HAVE to get the Rhogam shot within 7 days of the start of the MC... and
> 
> I can say the bleeding has FINALLY STOPPED and i am sooo happy about that
> 
> Hey Mamaxm and Sparkle how are you ladies doing today
> 
> and if WELSHIE IF YOU ARE STALKING HI SWEETIE I MISS YOU>>>>>
> 
> SBB hope you have had a great day and feeling good... you better be eating.... :hugs:

Hello kelster im fine today thanks. My thoughts are with you :hugs: xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey girls you've been busy, had to read loads to catch up :D 

I am going to sign off for the night, I'm absolutely knackered! Maybe I should start taking the Maca again for a bit more energy! 

TTC I'd say you could well have OV'd cd16, if that's when you had the pain. You could see what FF does the next few days and over ride it if you wanted... 

Anyway, hope everyone else is ok, have a lovely night and I will catch up with you all tomorrow... 

Welshie if you are stalking I miss you too! Come back :D :hugs: 

x x x x


----------



## kelster823

TTC I am with SBB on this one,,, apprently I O'd much later then what FF told me..... but you :sex: and I truly believe you covered yoru bases there babe!!!!

Sparkle glad you are doing good

SBB-- KNACKERED.. Bahhhahahaha lovely word.... get some rest sweetie tty in the AM 


STILL NO FRIGIN WORD FROM THE DOCTORS.. GRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## ttcbaby117

GRRRRRRRRR is right...dont they realize what they put us through when they take long is getting back to us!

Ok well I am going to say I am 2 dpo not 3 like ff says. I really hope we got it this time. I always freak out after bding b/c I do get the leakage and dont have any softcups so I keep thinking even though we bd'ed we didnt get the sperm in there...hahaha...I think I need to try and relax!!!


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> GRRRRRRRRR is right...dont they realize what they put us through when they take long is getting back to us!
> 
> Ok well I am going to say I am 2 dpo not 3 like ff says. I really hope we got it this time. I always freak out after bding b/c I do get the leakage and dont have any softcups so I keep thinking even though we bd'ed we didnt get the sperm in there...hahaha...I think I need to try and relax!!!

butt up afterwards????? lol I always laid down for at least 20 minutes afterwards with my ass on a pillow.... :rofl:

ETA: I broke down and took a PG test... negatory.... well the faintest of faint lines... so at least my HGC levels are just about completely gone... so onto the next step in my life.... LOL drinks some brews and sit back and enjoy the warm weather :) :)


----------



## SBB

Where is everyone today? I am trying to get lots of work done :) 

Kell did you get any update from the docs? 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Hey ....

NOPE no update yet... I will be calling in about a 1/2 hour ... but I know what they are gonna say.. BETA levels down,,,, come in for your Rhogam shot........CRAP MORE NEEDLES...... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

how are all the ladies doing today?


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies....

Kelster - I have a tilted uterus so I am supposed to lay on my stomach....and lay flat, which causes it still to spill out....way TMI...hahahaha

how you feeling sbb, got all your work done yesterday?


----------



## SBB

Hey ttc :D 

Well I got quite a bit done but still lots to do :( 

It's ok though I work mainly from home and for myself so I can take it at my own pace :D 

Chart is looking good Hun x x x


----------



## SBB

Ttc could you not get some softcups shipped there? 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh living on such a small island...if I had softcups sent in...questions would be around the island before I could pick them up from the shippers....No one knows we are ttc and I want to keep it that way. The only way to get them is if I go to the states and get them myself. This was another reason why I had no opks this month...none to buy on the island...funny...you should see when I go to buy them...I use a pharmacy where no one knows me, scope the place out first to see if anyone is in there that I know, and rush the clerk to cash me out quickly...Kinda james bondish....hahaha...


----------



## kelster823

welp Complete Miscarriage.. BETA levels 10.7 and Progesterone .92 (WHOA WAY FRIGIN LOW) gotta go in tomorrow for my ASS SHOT of Rhogam

then go back in a week or two for MORE blood to make sure I have 0 HGC in my system...if not then a D&C will be performed... 

I have to stop taking the pill as it wil make me bleed again way sooner- as a force bleed but when I DO get pregnant again I will start back on them ASAP....

so that is that

hope everyone is having a great day


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks for the update kelster.....I hope you dont have to have the d&c.


----------



## SBB

:hugs: you ok Hun? I guess it's what you expected but still not great to hear... 

I hope you don't have to have d&c either

next time *it is* going to work xxxx


----------



## kelster823

yeah I am OK.... 

just like you said I was expecting to hear just that.. I KNEW it was coming, I just wished they had told me my levels were at 0.. NO MORE BLOOD WORK PLEASE LOL

my arms are so bruised already...


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb- when is your scan again?


----------



## Linny

Kel - i'm glad you FINALLY got your results, silly bloomin doctors!! I really hope you don't need the d&c. So your progesterone levels were too low, what should they be hun? 

ttcbaby - are you kidding???? there are noooo OPK's and you can't order softcups cos everybody will know what you've ordered???!! Thats mad, you poor girl, mind you I'm sure the scenery takes your mind off it LOL!! I would go with your body with the ovulation, FF got me wrong last month, they put me a day later when my OPK's and CBFM, and my cramps all said something different so thats what I went with!

SBB - how you feeling?? The tiredness kicking in now!

Never - where are you hun, you ok?


----------



## SBB

Ah Hun I hope it will all be over soon :hugs: 

TTC Friday next week, 7th. Fingers crossed til then! 

Lol ttc I was laughing about your James bond style ttcing! Softcups are actually for your period so you might be able to sneak them in without raising too much suspicion! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey linny :wave: 

Yep I'm pretty tired! Just had a nice sleep but I'd better get up now :( 

You ok hun? 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmmmm, maybe will try to order them then for next cycle.....yeah imagine me hiding behind cars and creeping up to the front door in the hopes no one drives up at the wrong time....hahaha...one of the drawbacks to living here...gosh I dont know how women did it back in the day when there was no internet, preseed, clomid, etc.....I would have gone nuts.....

on another note, I think Ollie's scan is on tuesday of next week so you guys will have your good news right around the same time.

kel - sorry for your bruises....I hope this will all be over soon and you can go back to ttc.


----------



## SBB

Yeh Ollies is Tuesday - she has a proper doctor who remembers to do stuff like book scans! Mine totally forgot so next Friday was the quickest they could fit me in! 
x x x


----------



## Linny

Hey SBB - i'm good thanks! Think i got AF all wrong this month but i'm back on track now wahoo. Oooh scan soon, how exciting xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - NICE....gosh I love drs like that...I had one of those when I lived in the states. He would diagnose me with something different almost every time I went in. LOL


----------



## nevertogether

Linny said:


> Kel - i'm glad you FINALLY got your results, silly bloomin doctors!! I really hope you don't need the d&c. So your progesterone levels were too low, what should they be hun?
> 
> ttcbaby - are you kidding???? there are noooo OPK's and you can't order softcups cos everybody will know what you've ordered???!! Thats mad, you poor girl, mind you I'm sure the scenery takes your mind off it LOL!! I would go with your body with the ovulation, FF got me wrong last month, they put me a day later when my OPK's and CBFM, and my cramps all said something different so thats what I went with!
> 
> SBB - how you feeling?? The tiredness kicking in now!
> 
> Never - where are you hun, you ok?

hey linny! wow. today was rough. i went it at 8am, late work call, thinking today was going to be like any other day. yeah, i guess all of the pilots decided to practically break there aircraft and there was problems with them all. we just spent until 9 tonight fixing them and they aren't even all fixed! then we get to go back in tomorrow at 8 and do it all over again. just got home and EXHAUSTED! phew!


----------



## SBB

Sounds like a tough day never! Make sure you get a good nights sleep tonight :hugs:

hope you took some extra maca :D 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

thanks SBB - you need the sleep more than i do :) i took my 2 maca's this morning, but didn't take any extra because i thought i would be home in enough time to take them. when i was falling asleep at 7, i told myself..dang i should have taken my other two maca this afternoon! ugh! i just took them though. they don't keep me up all night at all, considering i'm exhausted. haha. you ladies have a good night. i'm hitting the sack! night night and :dust: to all!


----------



## SBB

Night night Hun hope you get it all done tomorrow :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

night night never.....


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: morning ladies. hope everyone is getting a good sleep. back to work again. definitely taking my extra maca today for some energy! i'm exhausted. zzzZZzz.. how is everyone doing?


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies i have just woken from the most awful nights sleep. My DH has been snoring all night and not just normal snoring proper bedroom shaking, window smashing snoring. I squashed in with the little one and could still hear him :growlmad: Im not even sure i know what day it is lol. 

Hope everyone is ok today ?

Im going to be doing more spring cleaning today, i stupidly started it yesterday so i must finish :dohh:

Kel - i really hope this is over for you soon. I remember when i had my MC i had to travel every other day to the hospital to have my bloods taken. I was lucky that i didn't end up having a D&C, but it takes so much out of you. Lots of love to you :hugs: xxx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Ladies

My MACA arrived today so Ive already popped 2 pills. It says take 2 a day and they are 500mgs each - so 1000mgs. How much are you all taking? 

Also mine doesnt say its organic - could that be a problem? I hope not cos I couldnt find any organic that would deliver to me in N.Ireland. 

Here's were I got mine - and it gives the ingredients etc - let me know if you think it would be okay to take this - i really hope so. 

https://www.healthydirect.com/product/MACA5/default.aspx

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

yeah I think I should of done a bit more research - there are loads of companies that will deliver to me and its organic too - I might just start on the ones I have for now and Order organic ones today and hopefully get them next week (what a waste of £10).... 

Do these look good: 

https://www.naturallygreenmacapowder.co.uk/organic-maca-capsules-900mg-x-100-vegcaps-p-785.html

Thanks for your help. :thumbup:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello again maca ladies, I ordered some maca last friday from the internet. When i went to the local shops i had a quick look in the health food shop and managed to pick some up there. My question is the maca that i got from the health food shop is a long capsule and is 500mg it states take 3 capsules a day before food. I take 4 lol as it also says that maca is completely free from side effects.
The internet maca that arrived today looks like a small brown tablet and smells vile they are 700mg and says to take up to 2 a day with a meal and NOT to exceed the stated dose. It also says consult your doctor if adverse reactions occur.
None of them say organic either. Any advice ladies, have i got it all wrong ? should i order some organic ones ? Do any of you buy yours from the internet ? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Linny

hello ladies! I bought mine in capsule form from creative nature cos i got 200 for £16. I'm not sure the amount in each capsule(i think they're 500) but ive to take 4 - 6 tablets a day with water, no mention of food. It can b so confusing. How is everyone today? Poor never and sparkle, i bet ur both shattered! Get ur extra maca taken lol. Well so glad its fri, nice long bank hol wkend to look forward to an no overtime woop woop! I'm out with the girls tonight so gonna let my hair down. Spent so long in the ttc bubble i sometimes forget i need to enjoy myself too. Gonna have a couple of drinkies too. Have a great day x x


----------



## sparkle05

Linny said:


> hello ladies! I bought mine in capsule form from creative nature cos i got 200 for £16. I'm not sure the amount in each capsule(i think they're 500) but ive to take 4 - 6 tablets a day with water, no mention of food. It can b so confusing. How is everyone today? Poor never and sparkle, i bet ur both shattered! Get ur extra maca taken lol. Well so glad its fri, nice long bank hol wkend to look forward to an no overtime woop woop! I'm out with the girls tonight so gonna let my hair down. Spent so long in the ttc bubble i sometimes forget i need to enjoy myself too. Gonna have a couple of drinkies too. Have a great day x x

Hello Linny im finding it all very confusing :dohh: Enjoy your night out tonight with the girls as my mother says " if you cant be good be careful " lol and enjoy the bank holiday weekend Im going to see if i can have myself a good nights sleep tonight i think DH can take the sofa lol :hugs: xx


----------



## Linny

sparkle05 said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies! I bought mine in capsule form from creative nature cos i got 200 for £16. I'm not sure the amount in each capsule(i think they're 500) but ive to take 4 - 6 tablets a day with water, no mention of food. It can b so confusing. How is everyone today? Poor never and sparkle, i bet ur both shattered! Get ur extra maca taken lol. Well so glad its fri, nice long bank hol wkend to look forward to an no overtime woop woop! I'm out with the girls tonight so gonna let my hair down. Spent so long in the ttc bubble i sometimes forget i need to enjoy myself too. Gonna have a couple of drinkies too. Have a great day x x
> 
> Hello Linny im finding it all very confusing :dohh: Enjoy your night out tonight with the girls as my mother says " if you cant be good be careful " lol and enjoy the bank holiday weekend Im going to see if i can have myself a good nights sleep tonight i think DH can take the sofa lol :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Ha ha awww i feel ur pain. My oh is a massive snorer, when i first met him i thought i'l never b able to stick with this but now i'm used to it. Thats not to say i don't sometimes want to jab him in the belly. I used to pinch his nose an it'd wake him up lol x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - enjoy your busy day! 

sparkle - hahaha, you know the worse part is they wake up feeling refreshed while you get out of bed feeling like death roled over!!! And then they wonder why you are grumpy!!!!

linny - ohh I love girls night...enjoy and have a drinky for me!

reba- I have the organic one so I am not sure I can help you....but my bottle says to take 4-6 pills for the first week and then 2-3 each day after. Each pill is 600mgs. I have been taking them and no problem. I know sometimes the ones that are not organic have fillers in it that can cause side effects. The s/e are not related to the maca but to the other ingredients that are in them....best bet is to follow the directions...and if possible go and find yourself the organic kind.


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel and sbb- how are my ladies doing today?


----------



## sparkle05

ttcbaby117 said:


> never - enjoy your busy day!
> 
> sparkle - hahaha, you know the worse part is they wake up feeling refreshed while you get out of bed feeling like death roled over!!! And then they wonder why you are grumpy!!!!
> 
> linny - ohh I love girls night...enjoy and have a drinky for me!
> 
> reba- I have the organic one so I am not sure I can help you....but my bottle says to take 4-6 pills for the first week and then 2-3 each day after. Each pill is 600mgs. I have been taking them and no problem. I know sometimes the ones that are not organic have fillers in it that can cause side effects. The s/e are not related to the maca but to the other ingredients that are in them....best bet is to follow the directions...and if possible go and find yourself the organic kind.

That is true and then they have the bare faced check to say " whats up with you " grrrrr xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

yep....and then WWIII starts!!!!! LOL at least I am not alone in this one!


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> kel and sbb- how are my ladies doing today?

OH I AM JUST F'ING PEACHY KEEN today.. dam pharmacy... never called me yesterday to tell me they don't have the Rhogam in right now.. so I went to pick it up just now because I have a 10am appointment to get the shot and they look at me say oh no one called you to say it may not be in today

WTF????????? I NEED THIS SHOT.... I am O- and Jeff is A+ and it could do me harm if my blood and the embroy's blood mixed during the MC

I AM SOOOO PEE ODED right now.............

but how is everyone's elses day going?


----------



## trying 4 3rd

morning ladies :hi: I was reading through this thread and just wondering some things about maca. When in my cycle can I start it and what is it for exactly? I have normal cycles (28 days) so didn't know if it was something I should try. Thank you ladies


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel - OMG, that is just ridiculous...seriously!!!!!! I hope they at least helped you to find another pharmacy that has it????

trying - maca is just a fertility booster. Try to get the organic version and you can start it anytime in the cycle. You can read more about it at https://www.macaroot.com/
Let us know if you have any other questions. Just so you know, I am a freak about taking anything...not even aspirin and I am fine on it. Actually gives me more energy and increased my sex drive.


----------



## trying 4 3rd

ttcbaby117 said:


> kel - OMG, that is just ridiculous...seriously!!!!!! I hope they at least helped you to find another pharmacy that has it????
> 
> trying - maca is just a fertility booster. Try to get the organic version and you can start it anytime in the cycle. You can read more about it at https://www.macaroot.com/
> Let us know if you have any other questions. Just so you know, I am a freak about taking anything...not even aspirin and I am fine on it. Actually gives me more energy and increased my sex drive.

Thank you so much ttcbaby117! If you don't mind me asking do you take the pills or the powder and how much? Sorry for all the questions hun.


----------



## ttcbaby117

no problem, I dont mind answering them.....

I take capsules....the bottle told me to take 4-6 pills for the first week and then 2-3 there after. Each pill is 600mgs. I took 4 the first week and now take 2 per day. I have heard the powder to be more potent, you can mix it in a shake or yogurt, but it wasnt available to me so this is what I went with.

Oh and I forgot to tell you...I noticed last month, my af symptoms werent as horrible and my mood was better throughout my cycle.


----------



## trying 4 3rd

ttcbaby117 said:


> no problem, I dont mind answering them.....
> 
> I take capsules....the bottle told me to take 4-6 pills for the first week and then 2-3 there after. Each pill is 600mgs. I took 4 the first week and now take 2 per day. I have heard the powder to be more potent, you can mix it in a shake or yogurt, but it wasnt available to me so this is what I went with.
> 
> Oh and I forgot to tell you...I noticed last month, my af symptoms werent as horrible and my mood was better throughout my cycle.

Thank you hun! Woohoo that sounds great better mood throughout cycle and less af symptoms? My husband will love that! LOL


----------



## mamaxm

aw kel that's horrible :(
haven't been loyal to bnb the last couple days as i've been sick as a dog. ironically my dog is sick too. 
hope everyones doing okay!


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> kel - OMG, that is just ridiculous...seriously!!!!!! I hope they at least helped you to find another pharmacy that has it????

we all good now-- they called me back around 10:40 so I just got back from the doctor's and got my arse shot.. LOL a paper cut feels worse then this shot.. it is so tiny and quick... LOL 

gotta go back next Friday for more blood work and a consult with my doctor to see what my next step is...

MUCHO LOVE to muh ladies !!!

gonna go lay outside for a bit in the sun and get some color on this pale white skin of mine IT IS BEAUTIFUL TODAY


----------



## Rihannalove

*Hi everyone ,, just an update since my DH start taking MACA ,,, before we used to have  once in a week or once in 2 weeks but since last week my DH is just ready to go  however I stopped taking MACA I wasn't quite sure if its good for DH only or for both of us as we are TTC for more than 3 years any idea ??*


----------



## Whitbit22

I also had a question about Maca! Is it safe to take all cycle? As in 2ww too?


----------



## kelster823

Maca is safe for all times... it's not medication nor an herb... it is actually a veggie- a root-- so it totally safe for both you and your OH/DH......

https://www.menstruation.com.au/menstrualproducts/macasupportsfertility.html

this is great website with information

https://www.squidoo.com/fertility-herbs


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: hi kelster dear! hope you are doing OK! :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Ahh thank you. I had read it is a root and not an herb, but was wondering! :)


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Whitbit22 said:


> Ahh thank you. I had read it is a root and not an herb, but was wondering! :)

hey whitbit are you gonna try maca? i don't know where to get it do you? i don't like ordering over internet if i don't have to.


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea I ordered the organic powder off Amazon a few days ago. Someone on here gave me a good link, but I foundf the exact same thing cheaper on Amazon. I order from them a lot.
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=maca

the one I ordered is at the very top.. but the capsules i guess are better if you cant have a shake every day. luckily i have one anyway everyday!


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh hey we're almost exactly the same dpo. We should be buddies lol :)


----------



## nevertogether

whitbit!! :wave:


----------



## Whitbit22

:wave: Hi Never! How did work go today? :)


----------



## trying 4 3rd

Whitbit22 said:


> Oh hey we're almost exactly the same dpo. We should be buddies lol :)

we should be buddies. I am gonna try maca also I think! We have a lot in common I would say. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> :wave: hi kelster dear! hope you are doing OK! :hugs:


hi ya sweetie!!!!! yep doing okey dokey.. just enjoying the gorgeous weather in New Jersey today.. i have the day off so I have been sitting out in the sun. catching some rays and chillin.......

gonna go out with Jeff later to a club he belongs to have a few brews and relax and enjoy not being a hermit anymore... not that I wouldn't want to still be a hermit but this is life and I don't have to hide anymore.. I can be my normal social self again :winkwink:


----------



## Whitbit22

trying 4 3rd said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> Oh hey we're almost exactly the same dpo. We should be buddies lol :)
> 
> we should be buddies. I am gonna try maca also I think! We have a lot in common I would say. How long have you been ttc?Click to expand...

Thats cool! It will be three years in October, we've had a little NTNP but when you know around when you Ov is it still considered NTNP? idk LOL


----------



## nevertogether

kelster - just wanted to say you are handling everything wonderfully. i definitely admire you. i know it must be hard. sounds like amazing weather! it started to rain here today, which is a poopy way way to start the weekend :( going to take my dog out with me tonight with friends and dinner. that's what i love about germany. dogs are treated like kids! i hope the rest of your day is enjoyable and tonight is everything relaxing and more :)


----------



## Whitbit22

nevertogether said:


> kelster - just wanted to say you are handling everything wonderfully. i definitely admire you. i know it must be hard. sounds like amazing weather! it started to rain here today, which is a poopy way way to start the weekend :( going to take my dog out with me tonight with friends and dinner. that's what i love about germany. dogs are treated like kids! i hope the rest of your day is enjoyable and tonight is everything relaxing and more :)

That would be so cool! I have two dogs.. and at least one of them would behave himself in public if we could take him out like that!


----------



## nevertogether

i got my dog over here at 4 years old. he's amazing. housetrained and everything. my perfect company for when DH is gone. he is perfect at the restaurant other than thinking that everyone has to pet him. he thinks everyone wants to say hi to him, haha


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> kelster - just wanted to say you are handling everything wonderfully. i definitely admire you. i know it must be hard. sounds like amazing weather! it started to rain here today, which is a poopy way way to start the weekend :( going to take my dog out with me tonight with friends and dinner. that's what i love about germany. dogs are treated like kids! i hope the rest of your day is enjoyable and tonight is everything relaxing and more :)


you're so sweet.... there is and was really nothing we could do, ya know.. I said it before there is a rhyme and a reason for EVERYTHING and I truly truly believe that.. I always have.. that has been my life's motto since I can remember... 

Jeff and I have kept our chins up- when life gives ya lemons frigin make VODKA AND LEMONAIDE outta the dang thing... LOL 

really well then my doggies would love it over there.. LOL I have a few friends who also have dogs and we take ours with us when ever we head over to their houses and they all play together :) so sweet


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - I just love all of the interest in Maca, I wish someone would have told me about this years ago...hahaha Kel thanks for those links it is very informational.


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies just a quick post to say hi and i hope you all enjoy the bank holiday weekend or just the weekend if your across the pond :dohh: 

Now wheres my purse ? im off into town to buy some new summer clothes for me and the girls. My favouraite kind of shopping xxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls - sparkle have a lovely day shopping! I need some new clothes too! I used to buy clothes all the time but I just haven't bought anything for sooo long! Think
I will soon... When I get too big for my normal clothes :D 

Hope everyone else is ok? We are off to the pub today, got to discreetly not drink alcohol! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Morning everyone!!

Well i had a drink for ALL my maca girls last night and feeling a little rough to say the least. Was a great night, a kinda belated birthday thing so there was sparkly pink wine, beer (cos ya gotta with a curry!!) and then more wine! Had to then share a bed with my friend who constantly moves around it made me wish for my OH and his snores LOL!!

Sparkle - did you get a good nights sleep, minus the snores?? You should try my pinching his nose tactic. It works hee hee!!

Kel - I'm in total admiration of how you've handled all this and your amazingly positive attitude! I wish the weather stayed warm here, its starts out nice then before ya know it down pours the rain!!

SBB - hope you manage to pull of the fake drinking alcohol!!

ttcbaby, never and all the other maca ladies, hope your enjoing your weekend :hugs: I'm guessing the bank holiday is just for us brits xx


----------



## kelster823

ohh good morning

Linny I am in the same boat as you.. had a few last night ., yep yep by the third was like WHOOOAAA... lol but that slowed down and just hada REALLY good time til DH got tired.. poot head... :rofl:

Linny your's snores too... HOLY HELL Jeff is REALLY bad too......... thank god for my guest bedroom.. woo hoooooooooooo 

yep gonna be an absolutely beautiful day here, if I could bottle it up and send it across the pond I would...

ah a bank holiday this weekend for you guys NICE.. our next one is May 31st I think... Memorial Day weekend...... it also kicks off the summer in the US..... since I live on the coast EVERYONE heads down to the shore.... not me of course I will be heading to Giants Stadium to see Bon Jovi in concert.. the man is still HOT after all these years

SBB keep my lil trick in mind today and have a great time with OH.... :) 

ok off like a light,,, gonna get my coffee and eat something I AM HUNGRYYYYYYYYYYY

Ta Ta for Now


----------



## SBB

Morning linny, sorry you are feeling rough :haha: I'm sure it was worth it! I kind of wake up every morning feeling hungover at the moment! 

I have to go and get ready to go out... I'd rather go to sleep all day but nevermind! 

Kell are you ok today? Welshie was on this morning :D 

Hope everyone else is ok 
X x x


----------



## Linny

Kel, i would say he doesn't just snore, he vibrates the whole bed LOL! I had never heard a noise like it till i met him!! Of course he claims I snore too, though i had it confirmed last night form my friend that i infact do NOT cheeky :rofl:!!!

Oh i wish you could bottle up the sunshine and send it over. It started nice but the typical grey clouds are creeping in :growlmad: Ah wel i really should get the cleaning done! We have another bank hol end of May WAHOO!! I love those extra days!

Well have a great day :happydance:


----------



## Linny

Thanks SBB - it surely was worth it! i want to be a couch potato too!!


----------



## kelster823

SBB I know she left me a message I was SOOOO HAPPY to hear from her I MISS HER.....

have a nice time today..... even though u want the bed, get out now while you can :lol: cause you know you won't in 8 months time... :lol:

Linny a bed shaker huh???? sounds all way too similar.......... Jeff once woke his entire platoon while they were out on a mission.. I have tried so very hard to get him to go to the doctors because I KNOW he has sleep apena but he won't.... Grrr I can go and have all this stuff done to me but he can't go... FRIGIN STUBBORN man


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! :wave: i'm totally feeling ya'll on the hungover. i had a few last night too and totally took advantage of sleeping in :) i'm really missing DH today. some days are harder than others. when he gets sad and misses me, that is what usually makes me even more sad. :cry: but enough pity party... my DH snores too! is that a guy thing? haha. i always have to wake him up and tell him to roll over in hopes that i get a few hours of sleep. 

just a qq, i'm confused. my FF hasn't detected O yet with my temps and i was wondering how long that usually takes? i got my pos OPK CD15 and it's CD18 now. kind of scared if i haven't already, because that means my O is delayed more than usual. i was pretty confident i already had though, because i got the creamy CM and EWCM. i was also very bloated this week and had a few twinges. what do you think ladies?

i hope everyone is enjoying their saturday. SBB have a good day out. i agree with kel. enjoy your day out while you can! it's gloomy here today so i'm being a couch potato. hehe :)

hi linny! how are you?


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! :wave: i'm totally feeling ya'll on the hungover. i had a few last night too and totally took advantage of sleeping in :) i'm really missing DH today. some days are harder than others. when he gets sad and misses me, that is what usually makes me even more sad. :cry: but enough pity party... my DH snores too! is that a guy thing? haha. i always have to wake him up and tell him to roll over in hopes that i get a few hours of sleep. 

just a qq, i'm confused. my FF hasn't detected O yet with my temps and i was wondering how long that usually takes? i got my pos OPK CD15 and it's CD18 now. kind of scared if i haven't already, because that means my O is delayed more than usual. i was pretty confident i already had though, because i got the creamy CM and EWCM. i was also very bloated this week and had a few twinges. what do you think ladies?

i hope everyone is enjoying their saturday. SBB have a good day out. i agree with kel. enjoy your day out while you can! it's gloomy here today so i'm being a couch potato. hehe :)

hi linny! how are you?


----------



## sparkle05

Linny said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> Well i had a drink for ALL my maca girls last night and feeling a little rough to say the least. Was a great night, a kinda belated birthday thing so there was sparkly pink wine, beer (cos ya gotta with a curry!!) and then more wine! Had to then share a bed with my friend who constantly moves around it made me wish for my OH and his snores LOL!!
> 
> Sparkle - did you get a good nights sleep, minus the snores?? You should try my pinching his nose tactic. It works hee hee!!
> 
> Kel - I'm in total admiration of how you've handled all this and your amazingly positive attitude! I wish the weather stayed warm here, its starts out nice then before ya know it down pours the rain!!
> 
> SBB - hope you manage to pull of the fake drinking alcohol!!
> 
> ttcbaby, never and all the other maca ladies, hope your enjoing your weekend :hugs: I'm guessing the bank holiday is just for us brits xx

No linny i did not get a good nights sleep another night in with the little one. :growlmad: DH has said he will sleep on the sofa tonight so i can catch up. I didn't tell him i actually feel ok, the thought of having the bed to myself was just too much so i kept quite lol :haha: 

Sounds like you had a great time last night. Hope the hangover doesn't hang around to long. xxx


----------



## Linny

Oh sparkle i feel for ya!! But the whole bed to yourself sounds AMAZING!!! My OH is away end of june for three whole nights so i can starfish WAHOO!!

Hey never hun, i'm being a couch potato too! I even had a little sleep this aft so now just waiting for my take away to arrive yum yum!! Well I'm not a chart expert i'm afraid but to me it could be CD15 or CD17, is that later than usual? With me FF usually updates after I've had three higher temps in a row so after I've put my fourth temp in, which could be tomorrow for you. I usually get a positive and the following day my temp drops for ovulation, though last month FF got me wrong by a day i'm sure of it (going bu my OPK's CBFM and ovulation cramps) so i'd go by your body signs! Try not to stress, I think you need SBB on the case!

Kel - LOL thats funny about Jeff waking the whole platoon ha ha!! It must be a man thing!! 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nevertogether

hey linny!

you know, i thought today, and if i get a :bfp: it will be in july. only because DH and i can't :sex: until the end of june..so by the time i test it will be july. (talking about your siggy, hehe) i'm fixing to spice mine up a bit!

as for my o. last cycle was my first charting, and it's all i did. no opk's or anything, etc. ff said i o'ed CD16, which makes sense. i'm just hoping it doesn't change TOO much until june because we pretty much have our spending time together around our fertile time and if it goes back enough.. he won't be here anymore.. FX'ed! i didn't get to take an accurate temp this morning, so i pretty much have to wait to see what i get tomorrow.


----------



## Whitbit22

My MACA is here!!! Im brewing a cup of chai tea to put it in right now. :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

sparkle - enjoy your day!!!

sbb - yeah you will be shopping for maternity stuff soon!!!! Good luck on tricking everyone...hahaha

Linny - thanks for the drinks....hahaha...I was bad last night two and ended up having a mojito..but i only had one. So hard not to drink on this island!

Kel - enjoy that sunshine..it is beautiful here too. I just finised a 4 mile race for cancer.....I am soooo tired. Not used to being up that early. We were out and running at 6:30 am....hahaha...not sure I have seen that time in the morning since college and that was because I was just getting home....hahahaha


Hope all my ladies have a great day and weekend!!!!!!


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Everyone....I'm back....peeking shyly round the door:blush::lol:

I can't believe how much this thread has grown and how many new faces there are since I last posted....A big hello to you all and lots of :dust:....It's really fab to come back to a maca family that is growing:thumbup:

Kel and SBB....My Maca Sisters:winkwink:....thank you for your sweet messages and concern...you girls rock....I've missed you both heaps:hugs::hugs:
I promise I wont go awol again:nope: 

Does Bella still pop by? Hope she's ok...must go and check in on her.

Well I guess for those of you that don't know me I'm 29....well desperately clinging onto the last few days of being able to say that....the big 30 is looming on the 21st:lol:
My DH and I have been trying to conceive number 2 since July 08 and have lost three babies in 2 mcs in that time. 
Currently I'm struggling with daily bleeding (only 5days without bleeding since the end of Dec 09)....I chart my bbt, this is the first cycle using a cbfm, and I'm currently rattling with maca, iron, vitamin c and b-50 complex.

Looking forward to getting to know everyone and celebrating all those :bfp: that we are going to get....PMA....PMA....PMA....:thumbup:

Just a thought...should I add testing dates for the month ahead to the first page and then each month list the number of :bfp: just so it's easy for newcomers to see the success????.......what do you girls think?


----------



## nevertogether

hi welsh rose! just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. i'm liana. i'm 25, DH is 27. we've been TTC for a year, on and off, but we're both military so there is several months we don't see each other or even get to try. i started taking maca about two weeks ago and i love it! all of the ladies have been very warm and welcoming since i began posting here and i enjoy it very much.

just thought i would also say that what you want to do on the front page sounds like a good idea!


----------



## WelshRose

Hi Nevertogether:wave:

So glad that you are enjoying the maca effects hun and that you have settled in here. They are a fab group of girls...:thumbup:

It must be so hard chick with you having to spend months apart like that, I'm sure it will happen thou and we're always here for when you need cyber hugs:hugs:

I'm glad you think the front page thingy sounds like a good idea....when will you be testing next?

:dust:


----------



## Delilahsown

WelshRose said:


> :hi: Everyone....I'm back....peeking shyly round the door:blush::lol:
> 
> I can't believe how much this thread has grown and how many new faces there are since I last posted....A big hello to you all and lots of :dust:....It's really fab to come back to a maca family that is growing:thumbup:
> 
> Kel and SBB....My Maca Sisters:winkwink:....thank you for your sweet messages and concern...you girls rock....I've missed you both heaps:hugs::hugs:
> I promise I wont go awol again:nope:
> 
> Does Bella still pop by? Hope she's ok...must go and check in on her.
> 
> Well I guess for those of you that don't know me I'm 29....well desperately clinging onto the last few days of being able to say that....the big 30 is looming on the 21st:lol:
> My DH and I have been trying to conceive number 2 since July 08 and have lost three babies in 2 mcs in that time.
> Currently I'm struggling with daily bleeding (only 5days without bleeding since the end of Dec 09)....I chart my bbt, this is the first cycle using a cbfm, and I'm currently rattling with maca, iron, vitamin c and b-50 complex.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone and celebrating all those :bfp: that we are going to get....PMA....PMA....PMA....:thumbup:
> 
> Just a thought...should I add testing dates for the month ahead to the first page and then each month list the number of :bfp: just so it's easy for newcomers to see the success????.......what do you girls think?

 Wow Welshie!! Good to see you back:hugs:

i've been popping in and out myself...patiently waiting for :witch: to show up so I can "get the party started".

A Big HUGE WELCOME TO ALL NEW MACA LADIES!!!:friends:


----------



## nevertogether

WelshRose said:


> Hi Nevertogether:wave:
> 
> So glad that you are enjoying the maca effects hun and that you have settled in here. They are a fab group of girls...:thumbup:
> 
> It must be so hard chick with you having to spend months apart like that, I'm sure it will happen thou and we're always here for when you need cyber hugs:hugs:
> 
> I'm glad you think the front page thingy sounds like a good idea....when will you be testing next?
> 
> :dust:

thanks for the welcome welsh! definitely a fab group of girls, i agree :) 

it is hard, and i've found that this forum helps me get my mind of of it a lot and i appreciate the kindness and :hugs: i've received from so many of these ladies.

let's see. dh and i will be together again in june. so my testing date for then, if i stay regular, is july 8. had to use an ovulation calendar for that one :)


----------



## mandy121

hi all .. could i have bit advice please ,, im considering soyisoflavones but see this thread and wondered would macca be better than soyisoflavones,, hope u can help as i want to order one or the other to start next cycle xx


----------



## WelshRose

Aww thanks Delilah!:hugs:

Maybe our uterus' should talk....Mine can tell your's it's ok to bleed and yours could tell mne that it's perfectly fine to stop:dohh::rofl:

Hope it all sorts itself out for you soon sweets:hugs: How long have you been taking maca now? 

:hug:


----------



## Whitbit22

Seeing introductions I guess Ive dropped in a little rudely! LOL

I am 22, Dh is 30, TTC 2.5 years! First day with Maca today.. OvaCue on the way and avid Softcups user! All you ladies have been so welcoming and helpful THANKS!! 

Mandy I have read a lot of controversy on soy isoflavones. There is disagreement as to whether they can actually harm fertility, although some ladies have reported :bfp: because of them! You may want to be careful if you are considering it. I was considering them as well, but decided ultimately to stick with Maca, and as the ladies on here have told me-- its a food not an herb so its safe!!

P.S. The front page idea is great, and welcome back WelshRose!


----------



## mandy121

Whitbit22 said:


> Seeing introductions I guess Ive dropped in a little rudely! LOL
> 
> I am 22, Dh is 30, TTC 2.5 years! First day with Maca today.. OvaCue on the way and avid Softcups user! All you ladies have been so welcoming and helpful THANKS!!
> 
> Mandy I have read a lot of controversy on soy isoflavones. There is disagreement as to whether they can actually harm fertility, although some ladies have reported :bfp: because of them! You may want to be careful if you are considering it. I was considering them as well, but decided ultimately to stick with Maca, and as the ladies on here have told me-- its a food not an herb so its safe!!
> 
> P.S. The front page idea is great, and welcome back WelshRose!

aww ty for reply hun, i will try the macca then ,, how much do i take as ill get the pill form of it,, i was even thinkin gof trying clomid as few peeps took it and it worked but il try macca as it safer ,,xx


----------



## Whitbit22

I have read 1000-3000 mg.. but Im sure the ladies on here that take it in pill form can tell you more! Good luck hun.


----------



## mandy121

Whitbit22 said:


> I have read 1000-3000 mg.. but Im sure the ladies on here that take it in pill form can tell you more! Good luck hun.

ty hun ill try that amount ,, if any one else can say wat amount i would be gratefull ty all xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Whitbit:hugs:

Mandy...I don't know too much about soy so can't really comment on those. I echo what whitbit said thou about maca being a food and not a herb so safe. It acts to balance hormones without adding any to your system. I had heard that soy acts like natures clomid...I guess it would depend what you want to achieve. There is definately soy threads out there thou that people would be able to give you more of an insight into that side of things. 
If you decide that maca is for you...it'll be great to have you amongst us:hugs:

Nevertogether....You did make me chuckle hun with your O calculator...I'm actually very envious...my wretched ovaries seem to be great at growing good sized follicules but haven't managed to fire an egg for coming up 7mths:dohh:

Ok folks so if you want to let me know when you'll be testing and I will edit the front page:hugs:


----------



## mandy121

but macca does help with fertility so it has good chance of helping ?/xx


----------



## nevertogether

hey welsh - how do you know you're not "firing" an egg? this cycle has been strange for me, as i got pos OPK CD15, bloating CD15-17, but FF still hasn't confirmed it. :shrug: as for my o calculator..a girl has to have something to look forward to haha!


----------



## WelshRose

Maca is supposed to be very good for fertility hun.
It helps to keep the oestrogen-progesterone balance correct,
Improves egg health and quality,
Improves sperm count and quality/motility
Improves libido,
Improves energy levels and mental clarity......

It's listed as a super-food:winkwink:

Hope it makes your next cycle a lucky one hun. As for dosage a maximum is 3000mg and don't take them in the evening as with the energising effects it can disrupt your sleep. I usually take three capsules in the morning with breakfast and then 3 at lunch....hope this helps.


----------



## mandy121

WelshRose said:


> Maca is supposed to be very good for fertility hun.
> It helps to keep the oestrogen-progesterone balance correct,
> Improves egg health and quality,
> Improves sperm count and quality/motility
> Improves libido,
> Improves energy levels and mental clarity......
> 
> It's listed as a super-food:winkwink:
> 
> Hope it makes your next cycle a lucky one hun. As for dosage a maximum is 3000mg and don't take them in the evening as with the energising effects it can disrupt your sleep. I usually take three capsules in the morning with breakfast and then 3 at lunch....hope this helps.


ty for the help so i can take 3000 mg,, lot tablets lol x


----------



## WelshRose

nevertogether said:


> hey welsh - how do you know you're not "firing" an egg? this cycle has been strange for me, as i got pos OPK CD15, bloating CD15-17, but FF still hasn't confirmed it. :shrug: as for my o calculator..a girl has to have something to look forward to haha!

I had an ultrasound scan done last cycle on cd19 and the sonographer told me that I had a 2cm follicule on my right ovary...from my temps...the O never followed:nope:
I have been charting for a long time now and am pretty good at interpreting my charts they are pretty consistent. 

I have just had a peek at your chart hun....I shall be peeking again at tomorrows temp....I have a feeling maybe O is today so hopefully by tuesday FF will give you a beautiful set of crosshairs:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## mandy121

welshrose could u have look at my chart please as it says ive ovulated but only goin by temps as all okps have been neg ,, x


----------



## WelshRose

I have just peeked Mandy....it is looking good for O!....The crosshairs are dotted because you are still reporting fertile cm hun. I wouldn't worry about the opks hun sometimes the LH surge can be quite short so you miss it with an opk. I conceived the first baby that I lost without ever getting a +ve opk...the temps confirmed O thou.
Hang in there...hopefully you wont need that maca:winkwink:


----------



## mandy121

WelshRose said:
 

> I have just peeked Mandy....it is looking good for O!....The crosshairs are dotted because you are still reporting fertile cm hun. I wouldn't worry about the opks hun sometimes the LH surge can be quite short so you miss it with an opk. I conceived the first baby that I lost without ever getting a +ve opk...the temps confirmed O thou.
> Hang in there...hopefully you wont need that maca:winkwink:

ty hun so much... my cm is bit watery with bit white in so i put it as watery ,or should i put creamy? and u think ive ovulated? this is 3rd or 4th month trying , i think 4th ,, xx


----------



## nevertogether

hey welsh! i appreciate the help very much :) i started to get sore nipples yesterday, which i have read is a sign of ovulation, so i've got my FX'ed for that. i just don't want my cycle to change at all. DH and i have planned our time together in june with my fertile window so if it changes too less or much then we won't have a shot :(


----------



## kelster823

WELSHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh how you have been so missed here.....
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I think that is a WONDERUL IDEA about placing info on the front page.... 

Jeff and I will be taken a SMALL break for the next two months.. well it's not that we are going to prevent.... I just want to have fun and enjoy each other... and to be selfish I wanna enjoy my mini vakay in June and my 2 week vakay in July...... 

BUT PLEASE DON'T LEAVE US AGAIN..... no more MIA :thumbup: :thumbup:

I haven't seen Bella in a minute either.. she is MIA as well

This thread is gonna be FULL OF :bfp: blinking.... I can feel it...


----------



## WelshRose

Mandy...I'm sure as I can be hun that you have O and I would record creamy as soon as you noticed the colour change:hugs:

Nevertogether....I've got everything crossed hun that your cycle stays exactly the same....sending lots of O vibes your way!:winkwink:

SBB and Kel where are you....we have charts to stalk!:haha: Hope you're both having a good evening:hugs:


----------



## mandy121

ive changed it to creamy from wen it changed but im not sure as im getting cramps now so im lost again ,, lol


----------



## kelster823

^^^^ LOOK UP^^^^ lol.. 

not evening here yet only 5:30pm :lol: and it is a HOT one here today- we just put our central air on.... and I got sun burned today.... whoooaaaaa


----------



## WelshRose

I call your name Kel...and you appear....now that is what cyber wave-lengths are all about:rofl:

I think that sounds like a perfect plan to enjoy one another and totally chill whilst on your hols:thumbup:

I'm so glad I'm back here, I tried to find my last post on here but after getting to page 75 and still not finding it I gave up...:dohh:


----------



## WelshRose

Now I'm jealous Kel...it's been really grey and horrible here today....definately no chance of catching a few rays:nope:

Have you been upto much? We haven't done a great deal today...
Callum got his first certificate for his swimming....his duckling stage 1 award...so cute:lol:
Then went with the MIL to get her dog scanned...she has two weeks left before her 5puppies are born!....I'm supposed to be jumping into MW role for her when the time comes:haha::shock:


----------



## WelshRose

mandy121 said:


> ive changed it to creamy from wen it changed but im not sure as im getting cramps now so im lost again ,, lol

Hang in there hun it's always difficult when it's that close to O to say yay or nay I'll add you to the stalking list for tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

WelshRose said:


> Now I'm jealous Kel...it's been really grey and horrible here today....definately no chance of catching a few rays:nope:
> 
> Have you been upto much? We haven't done a great deal today...
> Callum got his first certificate for his swimming....his duckling stage 1 award...so cute:lol:
> Then went with the MIL to get her dog scanned...she has two weeks left before her 5puppies are born!....I'm supposed to be jumping into MW role for her when the time comes:haha::shock:


oooh sorry babe.... like I said if i could bottle it up and send it over the pond I so would for you guys.... 

aww duckling stage how frigin CUTE.... 

puppies what kind of doggie? I LOVE puppies.... I haven;t had a puppy in years.. Kita was our 1st and was a puppy puppy when we got her ( I MISS HER ) and Drake we got when he was 2 already and Bridget we got when she was 9 months- so the cute puppy stage was over :( and YOu are gonna deliver them HOLY CRAP... 
good luck

I have to get ready to head out to the local bar down the street.. going to watch the Nascar Race tonight with a few friends, have some food and some COLD ARSE BEERS!!!!

I am soooooooooooo happy to see you back girlie, really I AM!!!


----------



## mandy121

WelshRose said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> ive changed it to creamy from wen it changed but im not sure as im getting cramps now so im lost again ,, lol
> 
> Hang in there hun it's always difficult when it's that close to O to say yay or nay I'll add you to the stalking list for tomorrow:hugs:Click to expand...

ty hun xx:hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

WelshRose said:


> Aww thanks Delilah!:hugs:
> 
> Maybe our uterus' should talk....Mine can tell your's it's ok to bleed and yours could tell mne that it's perfectly fine to stop:dohh::rofl:
> 
> Hope it all sorts itself out for you soon sweets:hugs: How long have you been taking maca now?
> 
> :hug:

:rofl: you know if that were possible, i'd take you up on that. As with you and everyone else on here...I hope we all get it all sorted out soon enough.
I've been taking the maca for a probably a month or so now...


----------



## kelster823

:lol: just wanted to say good morning to all you ladies across the pond.. I am JUST getting in and going to bed.... LOL had a wonderful time tonight 

talk to ya in the morning MY AM.. LOL


----------



## sparkle05

WelshRose said:


> :hi: Everyone....I'm back....peeking shyly round the door:blush::lol:
> 
> I can't believe how much this thread has grown and how many new faces there are since I last posted....A big hello to you all and lots of :dust:....It's really fab to come back to a maca family that is growing:thumbup:
> 
> Kel and SBB....My Maca Sisters:winkwink:....thank you for your sweet messages and concern...you girls rock....I've missed you both heaps:hugs::hugs:
> I promise I wont go awol again:nope:
> 
> Does Bella still pop by? Hope she's ok...must go and check in on her.
> 
> Well I guess for those of you that don't know me I'm 29....well desperately clinging onto the last few days of being able to say that....the big 30 is looming on the 21st:lol:
> My DH and I have been trying to conceive number 2 since July 08 and have lost three babies in 2 mcs in that time.
> Currently I'm struggling with daily bleeding (only 5days without bleeding since the end of Dec 09)....I chart my bbt, this is the first cycle using a cbfm, and I'm currently rattling with maca, iron, vitamin c and b-50 complex.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone and celebrating all those :bfp: that we are going to get....PMA....PMA....PMA....:thumbup:
> 
> Just a thought...should I add testing dates for the month ahead to the first page and then each month list the number of :bfp: just so it's easy for newcomers to see the success????.......what do you girls think?

Hello welshrose, i'm quite new here so i thought i would introduce my self to. I'm mel i'm 34 and DH is 39. We have been together 8 years. I have 2 children DS 17 and DD 11 from a previous relationship and DH and i have DD 5 together. We are TTC baby no 4. I have had 6 MC in all a few before our DD and a few after the last one being 3 years ago and we decided enough was enough. Here we are 3 years later giving it another shot. 
I hope you get your :bfp: very soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## sparkle05

nevertogether said:


> hi welsh rose! just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. i'm liana. i'm 25, DH is 27. we've been TTC for a year, on and off, but we're both military so there is several months we don't see each other or even get to try. i started taking maca about two weeks ago and i love it! all of the ladies have been very warm and welcoming since i began posting here and i enjoy it very much.
> 
> just thought i would also say that what you want to do on the front page sounds like a good idea!

Hi never together just wanted to say what a lovely name you have. I think i may might put that one in the memory name bank if you don't mind lol :hugs: xx


----------



## nevertogether

awww thank's sparkle! my mom was going for either riana or liana when i was little. i don't think i ever met another one until i turned 16 or 17. it's funny though, being military, i'm so much more used to being called by my last name that sometimes i don't respond to my first. hehe. so many people say it leanna though and that just makes me cringe! 

kelster - i loveeeeee nascar. i'm so jealous of you! i miss going to the sports bars in the states and watching nascar and football. it's not the same in germany at ALL!


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> hey linny!
> 
> you know, i thought today, and if i get a :bfp: it will be in july. only because DH and i can't :sex: until the end of june..so by the time i test it will be july. (talking about your siggy, hehe) i'm fixing to spice mine up a bit!
> 
> as for my o. last cycle was my first charting, and it's all i did. no opk's or anything, etc. ff said i o'ed CD16, which makes sense. i'm just hoping it doesn't change TOO much until june because we pretty much have our spending time together around our fertile time and if it goes back enough.. he won't be here anymore.. FX'ed! i didn't get to take an accurate temp this morning, so i pretty much have to wait to see what i get tomorrow.

Hey hun, siggy changed wahoo!! I'l be stalking your chart today to see if any crosshairs are put in! I really hope ovulation stays right where it is for ya, i'm sure you and DH will hit your best time in June. Easy to say but please try not get too stressed about it, i'm sure you'l have a good shot at it :hugs:! 

I agree with sparkle, your names so pretty!! Hmmm if i have a girl.........LOL xx


----------



## nevertogether

morning linny! :wave: how is your weekend? i tested out FF and if my temp stays high tomorrow then it will give me cross hairs on CD17. i ovulated CD16 last cycle, so this is good. just confused because i thought the temp dip and pos OPK on CD15 would be O, but guess not. thanks for the encouragement buddy! i'm doing my best not to stress out. we're going to try to make it romantic and unstressful. DH needs that! i <3 your siggy. you know DH and i really want a boy, but the only name we have decided on is a girls, LOL. maybe that is a sign!


----------



## nevertogether

kind of weird too, but my ticker says 2DPO but my chart doesn't. :shrug:


----------



## Linny

WelshRose said:


> :hi: Everyone....I'm back....peeking shyly round the door:blush::lol:
> 
> I can't believe how much this thread has grown and how many new faces there are since I last posted....A big hello to you all and lots of :dust:....It's really fab to come back to a maca family that is growing:thumbup:
> 
> Kel and SBB....My Maca Sisters:winkwink:....thank you for your sweet messages and concern...you girls rock....I've missed you both heaps:hugs::hugs:
> I promise I wont go awol again:nope:
> 
> Does Bella still pop by? Hope she's ok...must go and check in on her.
> 
> Well I guess for those of you that don't know me I'm 29....well desperately clinging onto the last few days of being able to say that....the big 30 is looming on the 21st:lol:
> My DH and I have been trying to conceive number 2 since July 08 and have lost three babies in 2 mcs in that time.
> Currently I'm struggling with daily bleeding (only 5days without bleeding since the end of Dec 09)....I chart my bbt, this is the first cycle using a cbfm, and I'm currently rattling with maca, iron, vitamin c and b-50 complex.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone and celebrating all those :bfp: that we are going to get....PMA....PMA....PMA....:thumbup:
> 
> Just a thought...should I add testing dates for the month ahead to the first page and then each month list the number of :bfp: just so it's easy for newcomers to see the success????.......what do you girls think?

Hi welsh, its so nice to talk to you. Always wanted to say hey to you after starting this great thread :hugs:

I don't actually think i introduced myself either, I'm Linsey i'm 32 (sob sob) and OH is my toyboy at 31 LOL!!! We've been trying almost a year without any success. I was on BC forever and ever since my cycles are all over the place! i ovulate really late in my cycle, spot loads and have a short LP! Think its low progesterone cos my mum had it too. GP of course won't do anything till its been a year so i'll be back at end of this month if i fail again!!

Bleeding all that time must be so frustrating hun! Last cycle i spotted from 2dpo till AF arrived 10dpo so it was almost two weeks in total. THAT annoyed me so i have a small understanding on what its like for you, well kinda! 

maca has had great results with me, last cycle NO pms at all. No moody bitch from hell two days before, no sore boobs it was bliss for me but especially OH :haha: Only been taking it just over a month and my energy levels have def increased. So am loving the maca :happydance:


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> morning linny! :wave: how is your weekend? i tested out FF and if my temp stays high tomorrow then it will give me cross hairs on CD17. i ovulated CD16 last cycle, so this is good. just confused because i thought the temp dip and pos OPK on CD15 would be O, but guess not. thanks for the encouragement buddy! i'm doing my best not to stress out. we're going to try to make it romantic and unstressful. DH needs that! i <3 your siggy. you know DH and i really want a boy, but the only name we have decided on is a girls, LOL. maybe that is a sign!


Morning never!! Feeling much better today, had a great sleep! had a freaky high temp this morning though (only CD7) have a bit of a sore throat so hope I'm not getting sick :shrug:

The pos on your OPK means your getting ready to ovulate within the next 12-36 hours and your temp rise confirms ovulation has happened so it happens in between the two! I get my pos say on CD20 and temp rise CD22 so it usually shows ovulation CD21 (last month though i got strong pos a day earlier CD19 but showed ovultion on FF as CD21, so it can be confusing????!)

I want a girl, though a boy would be fantastic too!! I went to see a clairvoyant a good few years ago (she was so scary accurate about my family and my boyf at the time, she told me stuff i didn't even know and had to ask my mum!!) I asked about having children and she said not in the near future but eventually she could see a girl and blue roses are connected to it. I must admit i hope she's right, I love the name Laila Rose!!


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> kind of weird too, but my ticker says 2DPO but my chart doesn't. :shrug:


maybe it assumes you ovulated CD17 and is just waiting on that last temp to confirm on your chart!!


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> :lol: just wanted to say good morning to all you ladies across the pond.. I am JUST getting in and going to bed.... LOL had a wonderful time tonight
> 
> talk to ya in the morning MY AM.. LOL

Morning Kel, Hope you had a fab night out :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

thanks linny! it makes a lot more sense now. just glad that i'm staying pretty regular. i think laila rose is a gorgeous name! my husband and i have decided on prudence madison for a girl, but as for a boy, we can't agree on anything. haha.

:hugs: are you aren't getting sick too! i hate that. my temp has a tendancy to stick at the same for days, so i'm assuming my temp for the next few days is going to be 97.7 lol. i was sick at the of AF, but nothing too bad. just want everything out of my system before june!


----------



## Linny

mandy121 said:


> hi all .. could i have bit advice please ,, im considering soyisoflavones but see this thread and wondered would macca be better than soyisoflavones,, hope u can help as i want to order one or the other to start next cycle xx

Well i take both so i guess it depends on what your hoping to achieve! Maca has been great for pms and energy levels so both me and OH take it as its good for the spermies too! Its expensive but i've seen good things from it! 

As for the soy, its my first month taking it! I took it CD1-5 (i meant to try it 3-7 but got confused cos i had so much spotting!!) I'm taking it because I have a late ovulation and ive heard soy is 'nature's clomid' so i'm hoping for the same effects. Im also hoping it might help my LP increase as its kinda short. I got mine from Tesco in 40mg tablets so took three before bed in case i had any side affects. I didn't!! 

Hope this helps - there are a few threads on here about the soy if you want to look more into it!!


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> thanks linny! it makes a lot more sense now. just glad that i'm staying pretty regular. i think laila rose is a gorgeous name! my husband and i have decided on prudence madison for a girl, but as for a boy, we can't agree on anything. haha.
> 
> :hugs: are you aren't getting sick too! i hate that. my temp has a tendancy to stick at the same for days, so i'm assuming my temp for the next few days is going to be 97.7 lol. i was sick at the of AF, but nothing too bad. just want everything out of my system before june!

Awww so sweet!! It's funny i've no one boys name, i like a few! Evan, Ethan, Flynn LOL!! Maybe il have triplet boys and can use all three :rofl:

Hope i'm not getting sick, feeling ok now! You good today ? Where is your OH posted by the way? xxx


----------



## nevertogether

hey! aww those are cute names. i really like the name evan too :) my DH is at camp atterbury in indiana right now. he should be in hohenfels germany next go around and that's when i get to see him. after that, it's kosovo for 8-9 months.


----------



## mandy121

hi ,, so do i take maca all through my cycle or certain days xx


----------



## nevertogether

mandy - i take mine all throughout my cycle, as i'm pretty sure most of these women do too.


----------



## nevertogether

check out this really cool review i found. everyone is different, but just keeping everyone's hopes up :)

First let me start off with my first experience with Maca Root. I had been trying to get pregnant for over six months with no success. I was getting really frustrated because I had been charting, using basal
temperatures, timing everything right with absolutely no results.

I was reading on a health website that mentioned the health benefits of Maca Root. It said that some studies were done in Peru on people who consumed Maca as part of their daily diet. Apparently, these people had a profound increase in vitality, energy and fertility.

I quickly ordered some raw organic Peruvian Maca Root powder for myself. When it arrived in the mail I opened the package and smelled it. The smell wasn't bad at all; it had the smell of some sort of root, such as a potato. I added a few tablespoons to a glass of orange juice and started to drink. Ugh! It was a horrible concoction!

I was determined to make it work. I decided to make a huge smoothie consisting of four bananas, about a cup of strawberries, water and some ice to make it cold. Added my two tablespoons of Maca and I actually was able to enjoy it!

I immediately started noticing the affects the Maca was having on my body. My energy levels were amazing and my libido shot through the roof. My husband was quite pleased with the results as well.

I was quite certain though that it wouldn't work right away. In fact, I had decided I would get myself a boob job to help myself feel better. So I met the Plastic Surgeon, set a date for a few weeks later and went to the operating clinic. I got in my hospital gown and they hook me up to the IV. One of the routine things they do right before surgery is have you take a pregnancy test. Well as I laid there waiting for the anesthesiologist, the nurse came over and started to unhook everything from me. When I asked what was going on, she said: "You can't have surgery, you are pregnant."

I was in total disbelief. The Maca had worked so quickly and I wasn't even expecting it to perform that well. My reasoning decided to chalk it up to coincidence and I left it at that.

When my son was around 18 months old I started to work on getting pregnant again. I was charting, doing my basal temperatures, everything I could think of. I tried and tried for over a year without any success. Then it
hit me! I realized that I wasn't taking the Maca like I had with my last pregnancy.

I immediately ordered some and started taking it. I was shocked to find myself pregnant yet again the very next cycle.

I tell you, there is something that really works about this Maca Root. I swear by it.


----------



## mandy121

nevertogether said:


> mandy - i take mine all throughout my cycle, as i'm pretty sure most of these women do too.

ty im ordering it now:wacko:x


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> hey! aww those are cute names. i really like the name evan too :) my DH is at camp atterbury in indiana right now. he should be in hohenfels germany next go around and that's when i get to see him. after that, it's kosovo for 8-9 months.

So when he comes to germany is it jus for week and away he goes again? Are u always gonna b in germany? Wow, you must have some bond. I guess its true absence makes the heart grow fonder! X x


----------



## nevertogether

Linny said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> hey! aww those are cute names. i really like the name evan too :) my DH is at camp atterbury in indiana right now. he should be in hohenfels germany next go around and that's when i get to see him. after that, it's kosovo for 8-9 months.
> 
> So when he comes to germany is it jus for week and away he goes again? Are u always gonna b in germany? Wow, you must have some bond. I guess its true absence makes the heart grow fonder! X xClick to expand...

hey linny! well, he will be in hohenfels, germany, for about a month total. however, he's here for army training for deployment - not to see me. we're just lucky his command is going to do it's best for him to see me while he's here. so i'm taking leave the 23june-30june and staying on post in hohenfels so i will be near him and it's easy for him to see me. after the 30th, i won't see him until his r&r which isn't determined until right before he is granted it..so it could be oct-nov time until i see him again, or maybe even later. then until the end of his deployment, march-april time. i'm only in germany for 3 years, so i get my next duty station in 2012. won't know where that is going to be until august of next year. and yes, that quote is very very true!


----------



## Linny

mandy121 said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> mandy - i take mine all throughout my cycle, as i'm pretty sure most of these women do too.
> 
> ty im ordering it now:wacko:xClick to expand...

Yep take it every day x


----------



## Linny

i can't begin to imagine how u both do it, its like some love story they could make into a film lol! The not knowin of when u'l get to see each other must b so hard. Well chick i'm totally hopin an prayin for u both x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

welsh -wow nice to meet you....I see SBB and kel talking about you often and I wondered where you were. I am 34 and dh is 31 we have been ttc for 10 months now. and I started maca about 4-5 weeks ago. Is your bleeding contributed to fibroids or anything like that? I had that kind of bleeding and they did an hysterscopy and shaved down a fibroid and it all went away. Now the dr think i am not getting prego b/c the fibroid has grown back....

mandy - I wish I could help you but I dont know much about the soy.

never- I agree with welsh - Looks like you are Oving today.

welsh - I am testing on may 15th if I can hold out....hahahaha

Linny and never - that is so funny....I have a girls name and we cant agree on the boys name. i want to name the girl bali patricia - patricia is my grandmothers name. We cant decide on a boys name either.....hahahahahaha

to all my maca girls hope we get our bfp's!!!!!

well itis our 1 year anniversary today...cant believe we have been married for a year.....enjoy your day today!


----------



## kelster823

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TTC.... enjoy!!!!

we'll be 16 years this coming Oct... I STILL can't believe that one....

chello to everyone this afternoon..... finally woke up around 8:30am and now we are laying out in the sun on the deck... the pool is opened BUT to cold and still not completely clear yet :( Oh how I wish I could go in....the hose is doing the trick though LOL

ok back to being a bum....

TTYL


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks kel

never - thanks for posting that article btw...gives us hope!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :) 

Wow i just had to read 6 pages to catch up!! 

Well, my night out was ok... It started well but the more drunk everyone got, the more annoying they got! And I just wanted to go home to bed! I just drank Lime and Soda and said it had vodka in it! At one point my friend sniffed it and said 'that doesn't smell very strong!' - oops!!

I actually feel hung over today - obviously that's impossible, but I'm exhausted and I've got a headache!! I don't know why - maybe it's a sympathy hangover! 

OH has gone down to the beer festival again today, but I don't really feel like it so I'm staying at home...

Kell do you have a swimming pool where you live?! 

Hope everyone is ok :D

Happy Anniversary TTC :hugs:

x x x


----------



## kelster823

well glad you didn't get caught.. :winkwink:

yep we have a pool in our back yard, above ground (bunch of photos on FB under summer 09- that's my back yard- blue house and pool)... and it is just sooo temping to jump in but still a tad dirty-not clear clear- and way to frigin cold.. it's only 68 degrees- it has to be at least 75 for me to get in... LOL 

but man oh man did I get sun burned today- just added onto yesterday....


----------



## SBB

Lol put some sun cream on!! 

Wow I'm going to check out FB later to see your pool - that's soooo cool!! 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

nevertogether said:


> awww thank's sparkle! my mom was going for either riana or liana when i was little. i don't think i ever met another one until i turned 16 or 17. it's funny though, being military, i'm so much more used to being called by my last name that sometimes i don't respond to my first. hehe. so many people say it leanna though and that just makes me cringe!
> 
> kelster - i loveeeeee nascar. i'm so jealous of you! i miss going to the sports bars in the states and watching nascar and football. it's not the same in germany at ALL!

Hi nevertogether i hope im right in thinking your name is pronounced Lee-AR na. I know how awful it is when people say/get your name wrong. My middle daughter is called kizi its amazing how many people call her kitty or kitsy and when they manage to say it right they then spell it kizzie or kizzy. Which i know is all the same name but i just think oh please it's only 4 letters lol.
:hugs: xxx


----------



## nevertogether

haha i feel you sparkle! i think the easiest way to describe it is ... leeonuh. kind of line the singer rihanna but with an L :)


----------



## sparkle05

ttcbaby117 said:


> morning ladies -
> 
> welsh -wow nice to meet you....I see SBB and kel talking about you often and I wondered where you were. I am 34 and dh is 31 we have been ttc for 10 months now. and I started maca about 4-5 weeks ago. Is your bleeding contributed to fibroids or anything like that? I had that kind of bleeding and they did an hysterscopy and shaved down a fibroid and it all went away. Now the dr think i am not getting prego b/c the fibroid has grown back....
> 
> mandy - I wish I could help you but I dont know much about the soy.
> 
> never- I agree with welsh - Looks like you are Oving today.
> 
> welsh - I am testing on may 15th if I can hold out....hahahaha
> 
> Linny and never - that is so funny....I have a girls name and we cant agree on the boys name. i want to name the girl bali patricia - patricia is my grandmothers name. We cant decide on a boys name either.....hahahahahaha
> 
> to all my maca girls hope we get our bfp's!!!!!
> 
> well itis our 1 year anniversary today...cant believe we have been married for a year.....enjoy your day today!

Happy anniversary :flower: xxxx


----------



## sparkle05

nevertogether said:


> haha i feel you sparkle! i think the easiest way to describe it is ... leeonuh. kind of line the singer rihanna but with an L :)

Ah ha i see :blush: lol. xxx


----------



## nevertogether

night night time for me. man, the weekend goes by so fast and 5am weekdays come too soon. :dust: to all my maca ladies!


----------



## sparkle05

Goodnight never lots of :dust: to you too xxx


----------



## Delilahsown

SBB said:


> Lol put some sun cream on!!
> 
> Wow I'm going to check out FB later to see your pool - that's soooo cool!!
> 
> X x x

Yep! SUNSCREENNNNN!!!!! I'm a stickler for sunscreen since the majority of my work revolves around cutting off skin cancer, or doing something reconstructive to fix the damage. Hope everyone is having a fab day....it is a BLAZING 93 degrees out today- no clouds in sight!!


----------



## SBB

Night night never... Agree your name is lovely :flower:
sparkle I like the name kizi too... 
I'm suzanne and everyone calls me susan which really annoys me, ESP when I've said suzanne 10 times! People spell it susan, suzan, susanne, all sorts! Surely it's not that hard... 

And everyone listen to Delia - always wear sunscreen - KELL!!! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Wow you girls have been :telephone: today:lol:

Thank you for all the hello's girls....hope you've all had a fab day today.

Kel.....I'm glad SBB and Delilah got there first in saying SUNCREAM Missy....You know what I do...sun and cigarettes...are my perfect soap-box:rofl:
My MIL's dog is a cavalier king charles spaniel....my furbaby's mum.... I delivered that litter...Poppy was the first born....it's such a fab feeling helping them into the world:thumbup:

SBB...Bless ya hun enduring a night of drunkeness from the sidelines. I still remember the New Years Eve when I was expecting Callum...it's amusing for a while but after that....:sleep::sleep:
Hope your headache has gone babe. What have you been upto today?

TTCBaby117...Hiya Hun...and happy anniversary!:happydance:
I'm actually going into hospital on thursday for GA so they can do a hysteroscopy, d&c and possible polypectomy. I had the same op done two years ago and they took three polyps away then....just hoping with all my might that it stops it and that by some miracle I manage to start O again.

I will put you down for the 15th Lovely......All you other girls TTC needs company in the testing stakes....please let me know your dates:winkwink:

Sparkle....I'm so sorry to hear about your losses sweets....fingers and toes crossed that we're all blessed with the stickiest beans soon:hugs:

Linny....Hiya Lovely....I honestly had no idea when I first started this thread that it would grow quite like it has....puts a huge smile on my face that so many of us are gathering here now:thumbup:
I truly can sympathise hun with the spotting etc. I think I have low progesterone levels also but possibley oestrogen dominance that is causing my endometrium to grow like crazy and giving me polyps/fibroids.

Nevertogether....Hey Chick, just wanted to wish you sweetdreams and say that June will be here before you know it:hugs:...and Thank-you for posting that positive feedback on Maca....definately helps to read things like that:thumbup:

Mandy....Glad you're jumping on the Maca band wagon hun!

Delilah...Hope you've had a good day hun:hugs:

I really hope I haven't missed anyone...if I have it really wasn't intentional and I hope you're ok:hugs:

Well not a lot going on this end really...had a pretty quiet day mainly tackling my mountain of :hangwashing:and:iron:
I popped on very quickly this morning mainly to go on FF but I also read somewhere on this site that some people have had negative experiences with B-50 complex. One lady said that her LP had gone from 14days down to 10days and then down to 3days....it has set alarm bells ringing and I have binned the last few tablets that I had left....has anyone else had negative experiences with B-50 complex?

Right then Gorgeous Girlies...I'm gonna head up the wooden hill to the land of nod. Look forward to catching up tomorrow...:hugs::friends::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey welshie! It's good to have you back :hugs: 

I have still got the headache, been sleeping and lying on the sofa all day! Last night really took it out of me... I think I'm just going to stay in as much as possible for the moment!

I don't know much about the B vits but I have read loads of negative things aswell, lots of good things too but it def doesn't work for everyone... 

You have to post some pics of the puppies when they're born :cloud9: 

I hope Thursday goes ok too Hun, I'm really hoping you get some answers...

Night night hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## mandy121

ive ordered my maca , cant wait to start it me and bf both taking it soon as it arrives.. whoooo


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies, well i think the maca has kicked in. I didn't want to go to bed until 1130 last night and thats unheard of in our house at the moment lol. I have got up wide eyed and full of beans and have also got my OV smiley face. Watch out DH im coming to get you lol :happydance: 

Welshrose - Thankyou for your kind words i hope we all get very sticky beans very soon too. My testing day this month is 19th may :winkwink: xxxx

Enjoy your day ladies :hugs: xxx


----------



## nevertogether

morning ladies! sparkle get to :sex:ing! Fx'ed for your :bfp:


----------



## WelshRose

SBB said:


> Hey welshie! It's good to have you back :hugs:
> 
> I have still got the headache, been sleeping and lying on the sofa all day! Last night really took it out of me... I think I'm just going to stay in as much as possible for the moment!
> 
> I don't know much about the B vits but I have read loads of negative things aswell, lots of good things too but it def doesn't work for everyone...
> 
> You have to post some pics of the puppies when they're born :cloud9:
> 
> I hope Thursday goes ok too Hun, I'm really hoping you get some answers...
> 
> Night night hun :hugs:
> 
> X x x

Aww Babe:hugs: Hope you feel better today:flower:
It's crazy how tired you end up feeling isn't it....Shaun used to send me to bed at 8:30 each night during the week....only because I'd usually already fallen asleep on the sofa:shock::rofl:....It does pass thou when you get to
2nd Tri:hugs:

I definately will post pics Hun....they're due inbetween the 16th and 19th of May so not long now:thumbup: Only hope she cooperates and has them not on the 18/19th....I don't fancy birthing all night and then doing a 10hr day in work:dohh::sleep:

Well I'm desperately hoping that my mobile stays silent today as I'm on-call and really wishing I hadn't volunteered:dohh: The sky is looking half promising for a lovely day but we shall see. I'm only on-call til 1pm so hopefully we'll be able to do something this afternoon. May take Callum and Poppy to the beach or failing that I think Shaun has things planned in the garden. We've sown some veggies....carrots, leeks, sprouts, spring onions, lettuce and potatoes...with still more to be planted....It's quite exciting counting the seedlings as they appear...it's the first year that we've done it so, so far so good:thumbup:

Hope everyone has a fab BH Monday! Catch you all a bit later....:flow::hugs::flow:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Sparkle and Never:wave:

I've updated the front page hun:thumbup:

Glad you've bought the Maca Mandy...although obviously hoping that you won't need it:winkwink:...when are you testing?


:hug:


----------



## soph77

Anyone found that maca pushed their O day back?
I think I Oed yesterday at day 17 and usually O on 14/15 but then again I have just had a few days away at a dance conference with workshops so that could have done it also.


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Sophia...:wave:
Sorry Hun I can't help as I've not O since Oct last year...hopefully one of the other girls will be able to shed some light on it thou:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hey soph! i wish i could help :( i always get a temp dip, then i o, then a temp spike. i looked at yours, but am not so good at reading. like welsh, i hope someone else can shed some light! as for enough :sex:ing...if you did just o, you are doing a great job catching that egg! :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Morning ladies, how are we on this fine bank holiday? Well I hope!

Welsh - hey hun :hi: , just about the B50. I took B6 for around 9wks and it didn't help my spotting or LP so last month i changed it to B100 and thats when my spotting began from 2dpo. It could have been a coincidence as i was told a couple of years ago I had an eroding cervix (but that it wouldn't affect me conceiving!) so it may have just been that. Needless to say i've binned them just in case. 

As for my testing date hmmmm tricky as i'm pretty irregular. Plus ive taken the soy this month which might alter things. I'f i go by my average of 29 days it'l be 24th May, though it can be as early as 27 days! Put 24th and i'l hope i'm not early :dohh: 

Soph - I found last month i ovulated earlier which may or may not have been the maca! I got my OPK positive on CD19, the month before it was CD22 :happydance:. sorry i can't help!

ttcbaby - I'l bet we'll all end up with boys now LOL :blue:!!

SBB - Hope your headache passes, my very pregnant best friend has suffered frequent headaches so its obvioulsy a hormonal thing, though a doc says stress doesn't help so take it nice and easy :hugs:!!

Kel - I WANT YOUR POOL!!! Even though its freezing cold here, if we EVER did have a warm day then i'd love to dip my legs in to cool down :laugh2:

Never - Hope you ok hun, and not working toooo hard :coffee:

All maca girls - have a fab day! I'm off shopping and then cleaning BOOOOO!!!


----------



## nevertogether

hey linny!

i'm lucky and not working too hard today. i went into work today for formation and PT. we ran our two miles and then my squad leader told me to go home (it was like 7 30 at this point) and then report to my building coordinator at noon. apparently it's post clean up day, woo hoo. it's supposed to be noon-five but everyone usually does it for two hours and then scatters, haha. very glad, because i didn't get too much sleep last night. denver, my dog, decided he just couldn't hold it anymore at 4:30am. haha. but hey my temp today confirmed my O on FF at cd17. woo hoo. i was hoping for a cd14, but i never o that early, lol. cd14 would be even better for DH's visit. but, as long as i get to see him!


----------



## Linny

Wahoo never - glad ovulation has been confirmed hun!! Don't forget :spermy: can live inside you for a couple of days (some say up to five!!) Also ovulation may move back to CD16 next month! Have you thought about trying softcups, to keep the :spermy: inside close to your cervix so you can get up and move around after? Not sure on the success rate but if you don't wanna spend time with your bum in the air after it may be worth a try! IDK, look at the thread on here if your interested!

Yey, easy work day wahoo!!

Sparkle - did you get that bed to yourself then hun??


----------



## nevertogether

hey linny - i've bought softcups for june :) dh and i researched them a bit. all he had to say was - people use that for their period? ewwww.. he always says.. i can wait to see you and use softcups! LOL. i also got preseed :) i hate sitting there with my bum up. i get so bored and then no matter how long i do it, leakage ALWAYS comes out (tmi hehe)..


----------



## SBB

Hi girls! 

Soft cups are great :D 

Headache has gone today - yipee! 

x x x


----------



## sparkle05

Linny said:


> Wahoo never - glad ovulation has been confirmed hun!! Don't forget :spermy: can live inside you for a couple of days (some say up to five!!) Also ovulation may move back to CD16 next month! Have you thought about trying softcups, to keep the :spermy: inside close to your cervix so you can get up and move around after? Not sure on the success rate but if you don't wanna spend time with your bum in the air after it may be worth a try! IDK, look at the thread on here if your interested!
> 
> Yey, easy work day wahoo!!
> 
> Sparkle - did you get that bed to yourself then hun??

Oh yes linny i got the bed to myself whoo hoo. I had a great nights sleep and am feeling on top of the world today. :happydance: I also got my happy face too this morning on my OV stick :happydance: I will not be having the bed to myself tonight oh no DH and is snoring are very welcome tonight :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Linny

sparkle05 said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> Wahoo never - glad ovulation has been confirmed hun!! Don't forget :spermy: can live inside you for a couple of days (some say up to five!!) Also ovulation may move back to CD16 next month! Have you thought about trying softcups, to keep the :spermy: inside close to your cervix so you can get up and move around after? Not sure on the success rate but if you don't wanna spend time with your bum in the air after it may be worth a try! IDK, look at the thread on here if your interested!
> 
> Yey, easy work day wahoo!!
> 
> Sparkle - did you get that bed to yourself then hun??
> 
> Oh yes linny i got the bed to myself whoo hoo. I had a great nights sleep and am feeling on top of the world today. :happydance: I also got my happy face too this morning on my OV stick :happydance: I will not be having the bed to myself tonight oh no DH and is snoring are very welcome tonight :winkwink: xxxClick to expand...

Hee hee u go girl!! Hubby will think all his christmases have come at once - allowed back in the bed an gettin some lol! Well hope u catch the egg hun x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

welsh - let me know how your op goes. I think it will work, I had a fibroid that was causing my bleeding but it was not light bleeding it was cant leave my house bleeding....horrible I say.

soph - I didnt see that maca pushed back my O. In looking at your chart though, I would say you might not have Oed yet. Are you still doing the OPK's?

Linny - yep my dh keeps telliing me that...we will have all boys with no names....hahahaha

sbb - glad you are feeling better hun! 

sparkle - glad you got some sleep.....hahahaha...and that dh is allowed back in the room!

never - I have the leaking problem also, if i dont get my bfp this month I might try to get some of those softcups also!

anniversary last night was great, we ate too much and drank a bottle of wine...


----------



## nevertogether

so glad you had a great anniversary ttcbaby!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks...it really was wonderful.


----------



## SBB

Glad you had a nice evening ttc :D 

Soph I think if tomorrows temp is high it will put your OV as yesterday... you could pop a couple of higher temps in and see if it puts your crosshairs in... 

x x x


----------



## mandy121

WelshRose said:


> Morning Sparkle and Never:wave:
> 
> I've updated the front page hun:thumbup:
> 
> Glad you've bought the Maca Mandy...although obviously hoping that you won't need it:winkwink:...when are you testing?
> 
> 
> :hug:

ill test in weeks maybe .. i ordered the maca veg cap is that ok ? xx and i got horny goat weed for oh , hope all this makes him want sex more lol xx


----------



## Linny

Awww ttcbaby - I'm glad you had a fab anniversary! I'm also thinking bout the softcups now everybody else is using them LOL xx


----------



## nevertogether

hehe, jump on the bandwagon linny!


----------



## Whitbit22

Apparently the Maca really does it for men-- DH wanted it twice yesterday. :shock:

I told him no more for him till O time. :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

woo hoo whit!!


----------



## mandy121

Whitbit22 said:


> Apparently the Maca really does it for men-- DH wanted it twice yesterday. :shock:
> 
> I told him no more for him till O time. :haha:



lol. i hope it works well on my bloke as he dont like sex to much and i think he got low sex drive x


----------



## Whitbit22

Hope it works then! I had a crazy time trying to keep DH interested during O this time, with the Maca I'm sure it won't be a problem!


----------



## Linny

Hmmmm it seemed to work for my OH when i had AF to stay for like two weeks. Now i can he's not interested LOL! Mind you can't stand him today so its all god LOL!!!


----------



## nevertogether

you crack me up linny! oh how i envy you for having the days you can't stand your OH. every second i spend with DH, i'm pretty far stuck up his butt and he is mine too. maybe one day we will be like that, haha :)


----------



## Linny

We're either up each others bums too or ignoring each other and giving the evils LOL!! Today he is being moody so i think he's got a little PMS hee hee ha ha!!


----------



## nevertogether

i swear mean have pms. i really do, haha


----------



## Linny

Ha ha, they sooooooo do!! How did you get that maca thingy in your siggy? I'm totally pants at computers!!


----------



## Whitbit22

nevertogether said:


> i swear mean have pms. i really do, haha

Agree 100%. Last week Dh was a total prick! But he's such a sweet angel now, kissing my butt and all. :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

heck ya whit, crack that whip! haha. linny, i made the one in my siggy. all you have to do is this..

<img>https://1.1.1.5/bmi/i.imgur.com/u25Oz.png</img>

however change the < > to these [ ] i couldn't do it on here or else it would post the image. does that help?


----------



## Linny

Ooh do you mind me attempting to copy it? thanks i shall try it out hun xx


----------



## nevertogether

i totally mind linny. i can't believe you would even ask that. lol j/k girl, of course i don't mind buddy! how is your cycle going?


----------



## honey08

SIGGIE is how ya do it x


----------



## Linny

LOL thanks ha ha! I'm only on CD8, got bloomin ages to wait for ovulation. Hopefully my OH will be outta sulk boy mood and his pms will have passed!! I hope he doesn't go looking for my posts when i'm of here ha ha!!


----------



## nevertogether

haha, i hope so too. that would be weird :shrug: when i first told DH about soft cups i provided a link to the soft cups thread on here in the e-mail to him and went to sleep. i wake up the next morning to his e-mail, so freaking adorable. he said, "wow, i had to google what all that stuff meant but i think this can work and maybe it will give us our BFP!" he seriously said BFP. he even picked up on some other lingo too. 

well, at least you have a cycle now and got AF so you can begin your new one. noticing any soy effects just yet? really got my fingers crossed for you. i tell my other ttc buddies, that i swear i live through ya'll vicariously since i can't get my bfp.

just to make my post longer, i really think i am lucky i get this time to myself to figure myself out. now i know what to notice as my ovulation signs, as my post ovulation signs (so i don't go symptom spotting), when af starts, everything. come on june!


----------



## Linny

Hee hee, my OH is the same. talks about BFP's and CBFM asks what my temps are every morning........!!! Bless them, i guess where lucky that they care so much they wanna get involved! 

Oh you are doing absolutely the right thing, taking this time out to work out ovulation and getting to know your body! I wish I'd come off the pill a couple of yrs ago so at least my body would have got rid of all the bad hormones. Not noticed anything on the soy yet but if ovulate before CD21 then that will be something! 

Am toying with lots of other ideas too like prog cream, softcups, preseed. It keeps me sane looking into all this while on this ttc rollercoaster LOL!!

Yep roll on June, you'l be armed and dangerous hee hee! I really really really hope that its your month hun xx


----------



## nevertogether

it is really awesome that they are so involved. i would hate if DH wasn't. he hasn't grasped the temp thing quite yet though, lol. just the lingo. 

you know, i've never been on the BCP. DH and i have unprotected sex for two years and nothing. kind of makes me discouraged, but i wasn't that in tune with my body then ya know. he already has two kids so i know he's fertile, but maybe it just wasn't our time :shrug: we both worked in bars, made bad choices, now that we're both in the army and moving on..maybe it's our shot! thanks for the encouragement linny. i have even more for you! let's GO O before CD21!!


----------



## Linny

Well don't be discouraged just because you've not got pregnant before! Jeez me and OH have religiously been having unprotected sex for 11mths when i KNEW i was ovulating and still no joy! Its defo all about timing. We've just moved house which was stressful, had a rough patch a few months back which wouldn't have been a good time! Its all timing, i really believe in that! 

I have friends that were together 10yrs, never used anything. Got married and she got pregnant on her honeymoon! She's now pregnant again with number two after the first was only three months old! TIMING honestly! Now you know your body, its doing all the things its supposed to so its looking good to me! Come on June wahoo!! xx


----------



## nevertogether

Thank you buddy <3 It's my bed time.. zzzzz you Maca ladies have a good night!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Evening Girls:wave:

Hope everyone has had a good day.

SBB...glad you're feeling better today sweets.

Linny....I'm going to have to look back over my charts for when I started taking the evil little pills:winkwink: The last time I O I had spotting from 1dpo to the :witch: and then things have gotten even more wonky eversince.
Just be careful with the progesterone cream hun because if used incorrectly it can mess up O for you, especially if you don't have low progesterone...maybe chat with your GP and see if they can test you first:hugs:

TTC...Glad you had a lovely day yesterday hun:hugs: 
Of course I will let you know how the op goes...fingers, toes and everything crossed that it's going to work.
How is the TWW treating you chick? Are you :coolio:, calm and collected or slowly going :loopy:???

Never...How's your day been? What kind of dog do you have?

Kel...where are you sweets....if your out in the sun I hope your well creamed...if not...turn over:winkwink: What have you been up to chick?

Sparkle...Hope you catch that eggy sweets:hugs:

Honey08....:hi: Hun....Are you taking Maca? It's lovely to see you in the TTC section again hun. How's Morgan doing? Only seems like yesterday that you got your bfp with him and now he's 9mths....:shock:...Time flies! He looks absolutely adorable in your siggy:hugs:

Well not a huge amount to report from this end except....:shhh:maybe just maybe the spotting is stopping....It certainly has been a lot lighter today:thumbup:...and I don't thnk my chart is resembling feb's or march's....I'm hoping not anyway.

:hug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

you ladies are hilarious - just read through what I am missed...yes men do have PMS...I swear they do....

Honey - that saying in your siggy is beautiful!!!!

Welsh - I must say this tww is dragging....horrible....I am so anxious to just know either way...Of course I would prefer a bfp over a bfn but it just seems like I am in slow motion right now. My dh birthday is on may 15th, which is also my testing day. I am trying to wait till I am at least 18dpo. So either there will be much celebrating that bfp OR I will be getting completely and utterly sloshed...LOL


----------



## WelshRose

Hi TTC:flower:
I've just peeked at your chart babe....those are a beautiful set of crosshairs:winkwink:....I shall keep stalking with interest...whilst keeping everything crossed:hugs: You are a stronger woman than I if you manage to get to 18dpo....I usually have the girls from the "We are Family" thread stick cyber chains on my bathroom cupboard....POAS Addict here!:haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahahahaha, that is funny! I have not been testing these last couple of cycles...I know it sounds weird but not knowing and hoping is better than knowing it is bfn.....those bfn's completely depress me.....I know it i weird, though I will say....if my temp keeps going up like it has I might not make it 18dpo hahahaha. I have never had a temp higher than 98.3 so if it goes higher than that I will probably break down and test.


----------



## ttcbaby117

also, please feel free to drop your comments or interpretation on my chart...it reallly helps me!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Hey welshie :hi: I really hope your bleeding is stopping and we will see a lovely temp rise for you - I'd love for you to ovulate this cycle :hugs: 

TTC your chart looks great - if your temps stay high like todays it could be triphasic :D 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl::rofl:....Have you just given me a license to scream :test: at you in a few days TTC????....*WelshRose behave yourself!*:haha:

SBB....I'll keep you updated babe:winkwink:....Have you chart stalked...please tell me that you don't think it looks like Feb's and March's[-o&lt;
When is your scan Lovely?:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahahahaha, gosh do you really think I could test ina few days.....hahahaha....you are breaking me welshie....though I dont think it will take much....I am really hoping this is it for me...hahahaha

sbb - thanks, I really hope those temps stay up...I keep telling myself that the 2 glasses of wine last night made my temp higher but...I in the past 2 glasses of wine has not done that to me....so who knows....only tomorrows temp will tell!!!!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Constant bleeding is an unfortunate thing to have to go through! I hope it stops soon too! Sorry I havent felt very talkative today ladies. The 2ww always makes me lazy, I cant get motivated for anything so Im having another cup of Maca tea.


----------



## WelshRose

It does suck hun...but life goes on huh.

When are you testing? Can I add you to the front page? Hope you've caught the eggy:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

ttcbaby117 said:


> hahahahaha, gosh do you really think I could test ina few days.....hahahaha....you are breaking me welshie....though I dont think it will take much....I am really hoping this is it for me...hahahaha

Aww bless ya chick...I'll keep all thoughts of bathroom cupboard contents to myself for at least another....5days:winkwink: I really hope it's your month to sweets:hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks I really hope so too.. Going to test May 8th :)


----------



## SBB

WelshRose said:


> SBB....I'll keep you updated babe:winkwink:....Have you chart stalked...please tell me that you don't think it looks like Feb's and March's[-o&lt;
> When is your scan Lovely?:hugs:

Yes hun I did stalk of course! I don't think it looks like Feb/March, temps are much smoother - I hope it's good! There's a member called Moxie08 - she knows a LOT about charts and what the dips etc mean - if you go into this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/309939-lucky-perving-thread.html I'm sure she'd look at your charts and might be able to shed some light... 

Scan is Friday morning :D 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks welsh - maybe you better change my test date to may 12th....haha, I think that might be more realistic.....

whit - I can understand this tww is dreadfully long. I just tried to stalk your chart but there are only 2 temps...though they look good...did you temp today?


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Hun...I'm scurrying off there now to update!:thumbup:

I don't know why but I'm feeling really hopeful for this month for lots of :bfp:...Must be that spring feeling...:lol:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I hope you are using clairvoyance for all of use welshie....hahahaha...that would be awesome if we all did this together! Join SBB on the prego train!


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea i temped today and yesterday. Just got my thermometer so I figured it couldnt hurt to go on and do it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I will keep stalking your chart!!!!....hahaha..if you dont mind!


----------



## Whitbit22

ttcbaby117 said:


> Oh I hope you are using clairvoyance for all of use welshie....hahahaha...that would be awesome if we all did this together! Join SBB on the prego train!

:haha: That gave me a chuckle out of my boredom coma. Lol!


----------



## Whitbit22

Not at all :) 
you're probably one of the first lol


----------



## WelshRose

SBB said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> SBB....I'll keep you updated babe:winkwink:....Have you chart stalked...please tell me that you don't think it looks like Feb's and March's[-o&lt;
> When is your scan Lovely?:hugs:
> 
> Yes hun I did stalk of course! I don't think it looks like Feb/March, temps are much smoother - I hope it's good! There's a member called Moxie08 - she knows a LOT about charts and what the dips etc mean - if you go into this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/309939-lucky-perving-thread.html I'm sure she'd look at your charts and might be able to shed some light...
> 
> Scan is Friday morning :D
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Thank you so much for that Babe...I will definately check it out. 
I have to tell you...I have just been to the loo and.....NO sign of any spotting...My tummy is feeling kinda I was going to say crampy but it's not really cramps just sharp little niggles....could it be O twinges....OH GOD I HOPE SO...Just the thought of it has a cheshire cat grin plastered all over my face:haha: C'mon Ovary you can do it!!

Big love hun:kiss:


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh your chart looks very promising Ttc! :D


----------



## WelshRose

Hahaha...I will try my very best TTC:rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oh Welshie I soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hope it's ovulation :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

x x x x


----------



## SBB

Lol Whitbit I just checked your chart too - it's a bit bare :haha: but that temp rise does look nice! Keep it up it's good to just get into the habit of temping... 

x x x


----------



## Whitbit22

haha Im laughing at myself for even posting the temps. :rofl: Thank you though, SBB :)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXjhi8htHSc


----------



## SBB

He he I wasn't taking the piss :D 

You have to start temping somewhere and when you get your thermometer is as good a time as any! 

Lol that video is funny! I can't watch it all as my internet is crap in the evening (that's living in the country for you). I can't believe there's an ovulation celebration song!!! 

x x x


----------



## Whitbit22

:rofl: I know.. one of the ladies posted it in the 2ww and you were making so many :yipee: little men with ovulation I thought, hey. LOL


----------



## lochbride

Sorry to bust in but can anyone here let me know where in the UK they got their macca? Popped into Holland and Barratt today but they only had it in a mix with horny goat weed. I'm looking for something to boost OH's swimmers :) Cheers


----------



## SBB

Hi lochbride I got mine from www.creativenature.co.uk 

Let us know how it works for him! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Everyone:wave:

Whitbit....Thankyou hun for posting the Ovulation celebration....if the vibes didn't work all the laughing will have...that lil eggy will have been shaken out:rofl::rofl:
Looking forward to seeing more temps chick!

I hope everyone has a good day planned. I'm not upto much today, dropping my pickle off at school and then heading straight to the gym.

Big :hugs: xx


----------



## Whitbit22

Youre very welcome! Sending O vibes too! Im just now going to sleep here at 2 am, getting up at 7 so hopefully my sleep gets put right. I havent been to the gym in4 days! Have fun at it, I hope to go today after my orthodontist appt (love finally being able to afford it) Have a good day hun!


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning maca ladies, hope you are all well :hugs:

I can see you were all busy last night lol. Im sorry i cant comment when you talk about your charts and temps, it's been years since i have charted and cant remember too much. I do enjoy reading your post though and i am taking it all in. You lot are a real tonic sometimes you make me giggle.

I hope you dont mind me having a moan this morning but my DH is really begining to bug me. He has never really been one for lots of :sex: i dont think he has a very high sex drive :nope: It's never been a problem as these last couple of years we have been recovering from our DD who didn't sleep through the night until she was 3 :growlmad:. 
My problem is it seems to be getting worse. Yesterday i had my CB smiley face, i didnt tell him as i didn't want to add any pressure. I arranged for my MIL to have the kids so we could spend the afternoon together we did have :sex: but he didn't seem that into it :nope:
I did try again last night as i thought if i could get it in twice i would stand a better chance of catching that little eggy, but :growlmad: no :sex: so i told him i had my smiley face but still a big fat :nope:
So here i am this morning worried im not going to catch the egg as i know we probably wont :sex: until the weekend now. 
I thought the maca may perk him up but it hasn't it's just made me worse lol I feel like a sex addict :dohh: 
Sorry for the moan ladies :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## honey08

lochbride said:


> Sorry to bust in but can anyone here let me know where in the UK they got their macca? Popped into Holland and Barratt today but they only had it in a mix with horny goat weed. I'm looking for something to boost OH's swimmers :) Cheers



healthydirect.com x


----------



## SBB

Ah sparkle sorry dh is being a pain.... My oh was like that too, he doesn't have a high sex drive and the maca didn't really help unfortuntely... I couldn't tell him when I was ovulating because the pressure was too much... 

I know how upsetting it can be, they just don't understand how short the window of opportunity is... 

I'm not sure what to suggest. I just had to trick my oh into bed loads this month... Wasn't very easy though...! 

Sorry Hun I don't know what to suggest? Perhaps you could just say that while you're trying you need to do it every other day so he'd better get in the mood!! 

X x x


----------



## Sumaspikey

Me and DH just started to try maca as we both had a bit of a flagging sex drive (laziness mainly!) and it definitely seems to work...we both felt like we had more energy and it gave the old mojo a boost after just having a couple of spoons. Only thing is.....it tastes horrendous!! On the website selling it they reckon you can put it in smoothies, yoghurts, stews...all kinds of yummy things....ha! Yeah, only if you want it all to taste of sick!

We've had to buy some empty capsules off tinterweb so we can just stick it in there and throw it down the hatch without tasting it. How do you get your 4-6 (!) teaspoons of it each day?


----------



## Sumaspikey

sparkle05 said:


> Good morning maca ladies, hope you are all well :hugs:
> 
> I can see you were all busy last night lol. Im sorry i cant comment when you talk about your charts and temps, it's been years since i have charted and cant remember too much. I do enjoy reading your post though and i am taking it all in. You lot are a real tonic sometimes you make me giggle.
> 
> I hope you dont mind me having a moan this morning but my DH is really begining to bug me. He has never really been one for lots of :sex: i dont think he has a very high sex drive :nope: It's never been a problem as these last couple of years we have been recovering from our DD who didn't sleep through the night until she was 3 :growlmad:.
> My problem is it seems to be getting worse. Yesterday i had my CB smiley face, i didnt tell him as i didn't want to add any pressure. I arranged for my MIL to have the kids so we could spend the afternoon together we did have :sex: but he didn't seem that into it :nope:
> I did try again last night as i thought if i could get it in twice i would stand a better chance of catching that little eggy, but :growlmad: no :sex: so i told him i had my smiley face but still a big fat :nope:
> So here i am this morning worried im not going to catch the egg as i know we probably wont :sex: until the weekend now.
> I thought the maca may perk him up but it hasn't it's just made me worse lol I feel like a sex addict :dohh:
> Sorry for the moan ladies :hugs: xxxxx

I think it depends on the reason why the sex drive is low...for us it was laziness and being exhausted from work etc and so the maca worked a treat because it mainly gives you more energy for BDing.....hence why it's made you worse!

xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

whit - thanks for taking a look at my chart. 

sparkle - sorry about the DH, I know it can be frustrating but at least you got the one in. remember you only need it to work once!!!! If you got it yesterday then I wouldnt bug him again until tomorrow...every other day and all!

welsh - fxed for O....I stalked your chart this morning and it is looking like a nice drop...hmmm...maybe Oing today???? what do you think?

suma - wish I could help you on that but I am taking the capsules which I find to be fine. I have heard the powder is more potent so if you can maybe just try to get it down....esp if it is working!

as for me....not much to report here, I am having some sore boobs but I think it might just be the norm for me.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :D 

Ttc your chart is looking awesome! 

Suma that's great that maca is working for you! I take the capsules too so can't help with the yuck taste :shrug: kelster takes the powder... 

Welshie I stalked this morning too I'm so hoping for a rise tomorrow :D 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks sbb....I have had this before though and then the day before AF...it just plummets so who knows! how are you doing today....scan coming up soon, I am very excited to see your little bean!!!!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

I use the powder and make a cup of chai tea.. The flavor complements to where it wont taste bad, but I can only get 3/4 of a spoon to dissolve in a cup and ive been having two a day. Id really like to find a better thing to have it in too. I may buy the capsules eventually.


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Girls:hugs:

I to take the capsules, but have heard it's not to bad mixed into orange juice...I guess you still have to drink it down quick thou:lol:

TTC....I tried to stalk early this morning and then noticed where you're from....I curse world time again:dohh::rofl: Have just had another peek and :happydance:....it's looking Gooooooooood:winkwink:.....I so hope that it leads to a magical set of lines.

SBB...how are you my lovely?

Well folks as you know I had no spotting last night...managed to seduce the hubby and no sign of anything...got up this morning and usually this is when it's at it's worst but no there was nothing....looking good:thumbup:
Went to the gym and luckily wore a towel just incase....medium flow....I'm hoping that it's a polyp that's going to be removed on thursday and that I will still get a rise for O. 
I'm seriously considering asking my gyne for some clomid but worried because I have more than a lb or two of weight to lose:dohh:

:hug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks welsh - Do you have to stay overnight in the hospital after the op? Mine was outpatient but boy was I doped up...hahaha...gotta love those drugs!


----------



## WelshRose

No Hun I should be out late afternoon if all goes well. I'm absolutely petrified of GA babe...so just trying not to think about it too much:dohh:


----------



## kelster823

just stopping by to say HI!!!

much to do.... LOTS of work

Hope everyone is well


----------



## nevertogether

good afternoon ladies! i haven't got to look back at all the post very much, but just wanted to pop in for a bit. DH got me a lot of american eagle panties and bras that i have to model for him and send him e-mails, hehe. so a lot to do tonight!

kelster - glad you're doing good babe!

sbb - good luck on your scan!

ttc - i looked at your chart, looks pretty BA if you ask me :) FX'ed for you!

welsh - i hope you get that O girl!!!

suma - i take the capsules. the smell alone of those is blahhhh. so not sure how these girls do it. whit has a secret juice for everything, hehe.

sparkle - :hugs: stick with SMEP! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey never....what is BA?????


----------



## nevertogether

haha bad ass :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahahahaha....gotcha...well thank you very much....a bad ass chart....I kinda like that....lets hope it is a BABFP!!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## nevertogether

haha i think you coined a new phrase TTC!


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah...lets pray for all BABFP's this month....LOL


----------



## Linny

Evening ladies, how are we all!!

ttcb - i LOVE that new ttc phrase LOL, its gonna stick now! I'l have to teach it to OH cos he likes all these phrases :haha:

sparkle - sorry bout hubby hun, sometimes they just won't co-operate. My OH used to get like that sometimes, i'd wonder did he even want a baby. We ended up talking about it and i think the conclusion was he felt like a piece of meat..........erm what bloke wouldn't WANT to feel like a piece of meet....mine :rofl: I'm sure you've still had a good chance at the eggy :hugs:

Welsh - I really hope everything goes well with the op and they get to the bottom of all this bleeding! Excellent that your getting twinges, lets hope its the big 'O' hun! Take advantage of hubby :winkwink: just in case :happydance:

Never - well useless, can't put anything in my siggy cos i'm totally rubbish so i can't steal your siggy!

Whit - I LOVED that video, me and Oh were literally wetting ourself with tears!

SBB, Kel, hope your good too!

I just got my conception reading from Gail the psychic, I know its a bit of fun blah blah but she sais she can see two children but the first not till next august for conception????? NOT what I wanted to hear girls i tell ya :growlmad:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Linny - Oh I have always wanted to do something like that...august next year huh....lets prove her wrong....she might off on the year and mean august this year!!!!!!


----------



## kelster823

ha ha Linny I went and got one from Jenny just for shits and giggles

now what kills me is I just finished bleeding due to a MC, you KNOW I am not gonna get another period for at least 4 to 5 weeks ( it took me 5 weeks after the 1st MC) 

and this is what I got back

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced around the 2nd of March and 16th of February 2011.

Jennifer

those dates cannot be .. there is just no physical way I would have to get pregnant NOW and HELLO THAT AIN'T HAPPENING

welllllllllllllllllll it could now that I just calculated stuff if I were to get AF on or around May 26th 

Due Date 3/1/2011 Conception 6/9/2010 
Pregnancy Test 6/23/2010 1st Heartbeat 7/7/2010 
Quickening 9/29/2010 Viability 11/9/2010

AND thank goodness it's not a Leap Year in 2011


----------



## Linny

Oh ttc, i so hope your right! If its august NEXT year then we'll have been ttc for over two years!! I'm sure i would go completely mad if i was still trying then :wacko:

This was her full reading

'Linking in around you, I felt a very warm and genuine energy around yourself, and I feel this radiates around your life and those that share this with you, I feel a sense of balance within your path also, and feel its perhaps not always been that way

I sense you adapt to changes well, and are a very strong person within, Im given this by a gentleman who shows around you from spirit who I feel is around your home and possible a father or Grandfather energy here

I do see 2 children coming on for you, and feel your first this to be a boy, I see alot of blue here , and I am given August 2011 for conception 

I do sense your 2nd pregnancy to be a girl within 2013 , conception October/November 2012'

So hmmmm yeh I guess time will tell! How long you been trying hun if ya don't mind me asking?


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> ha ha Linny I went and got one from Jenny just for shits and giggles
> 
> now what kills me is I just finished bleeding due to a MC, you KNOW I am not gonna get another period for at least 4 to 5 weeks ( it took me 5 weeks after the 1st MC)
> 
> and this is what I got back
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced around the 2nd of March and 16th of February 2011.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> those dates cannot be .. there is just no physical way I would have to get pregnant NOW and HELLO THAT AIN'T HAPPENING

Oh hun thats weird!

I had did one by her too and she said my BFP comes in may from a cycle beginning april which would be this one........but I had no year on mine! Bizarre, i guess that means its any blooming year! 

I know its stupid to get caught up in things like this but sometimes you just grasp onto straws cos your getting desperate :dohh:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi ladies! Hope you are all well. I have so much to do (a guy is coming to inspect our LEAKY roof and I have to clean!) but I have been so sick! On top of that getting motion sickness which is so odd. I'll check back in later :)


----------



## kelster823

Linny said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> ha ha Linny I went and got one from Jenny just for shits and giggles
> 
> now what kills me is I just finished bleeding due to a MC, you KNOW I am not gonna get another period for at least 4 to 5 weeks ( it took me 5 weeks after the 1st MC)
> 
> and this is what I got back
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced around the 2nd of March and 16th of February 2011.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> those dates cannot be .. there is just no physical way I would have to get pregnant NOW and HELLO THAT AIN'T HAPPENING
> 
> Oh hun thats weird!
> 
> I had did one by her too and she said my BFP comes in may from a cycle beginning april which would be this one........but I had no year on mine! Bizarre, i guess that means its any blooming year!
> 
> I know its stupid to get caught up in things like this but sometimes you just grasp onto straws cos your getting desperate :dohh:Click to expand...


Linny I edited to add a few things in that post.. EEEEPPS It can happen.. LOL


----------



## Linny

Ooh kel so she could be right then? I mean it could be possible? On the jenny thread she's apparently already got three right!!

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## kelster823

Linny said:


> Ooh kel so she could be right then? I mean it could be possible? On the jenny thread she's apparently already got three right!!
> 
> WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

LOL but we said BREAK til at least July... to soon.... but I will take it if it happens with BIG WIDE OPEN ARMS.. :) :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! I'm tempted to get one of these readings to see what it says... But it costs £8 and it seems like a massive waste of money! 

I hope it is right Kel that would be cool :D - BTW can you not get something to bring on Af? Or do you not want to? 

Linny I hope it is April for you, not August... 

Welshie glad you got some action last night :rofl: I will be stalking in the morning... 

x x x


----------



## Linny

Take it :rofl:

And I have decided to take jenny's reading as being correct and meaning this year and psychic Gail to being very wrong :haha:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## SBB

Lol Linny the only way to do it is to make it read as you want it to :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> Hey girls! I'm tempted to get one of these readings to see what it says... But it costs £8 and it seems like a massive waste of money!
> 
> I hope it is right Kel that would be cool :D - BTW can you not get something to bring on Af? Or do you not want to?
> 
> Linny I hope it is April for you, not August...
> 
> Welshie glad you got some action last night :rofl: I will be stalking in the morning...
> 
> x x x


Thanks SBB - me too! Yeh it is silly, and like you say $8 is a bit of a waste, but I'm sooooo nosy! Not sure i can stop myself getting more and more till someone says what I want to hear :rofl:

I mean there's still cherri22, serendipity..........:haha:


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> Lol Linny the only way to do it is to make it read as you want it to :rofl:
> 
> x x x


I'm with you there :haha: xxx


----------



## kelster823

LOL SBB I'll see when I speak to the doctor on Friday- I am having a consult with him that was requested by me last week....

if I get AF on May 26th that will be just about right for me... April 22nd spotting, AF on April 23rd so.....................

LINNY I SAY MAY OF THIS YEAR!!!!!

the predictor says conception in May for me at 39 would be a boy- if conception in June girl....

AHHHHHHHHHH BIG BLOOMING THUNDER STORMS ARE ON THE WAY.. I am so so afraid of thunderstorms


----------



## Linny

Oh i really hope shes right for the both of us!!

Isn't it true your more likely to get pregnant after a M/C or is that total rubbish?

I'm scared of thunder too BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SBB

Linny said:


> Thanks SBB - me too! Yeh it is silly, and like you say $8 is a bit of a waste, but I'm sooooo nosy! Not sure i can stop myself getting more and more till someone says what I want to hear :rofl:
> 
> I mean there's still cherri22, serendipity..........:haha:

You are crazy! Unless you are very rich you really should stop now!!!! 

:rofl:

x x x


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHH BIG BLOOMING THUNDER STORMS ARE ON THE WAY.. I am so so afraid of thunderstorms

I hope Jeff is home to protect you! I only really hate them if I'm on my own... 

:hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> Thanks SBB - me too! Yeh it is silly, and like you say $8 is a bit of a waste, but I'm sooooo nosy! Not sure i can stop myself getting more and more till someone says what I want to hear :rofl:
> 
> I mean there's still cherri22, serendipity..........:haha:
> 
> You are crazy! Unless you are very rich you really should stop now!!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Nope I have FAR too many credit cards than sense :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Make DH take them away from you before you do damage! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

no it is true Linny.. especally after a D&C as everything is so clean and new.. LOL but that didn't happen this time

Nope he's not home yet SBB, not for another hour or sooooooo... I live in Somerset county

STRONG THUNDERSTORMS WILL AFFECT BUCKS... HUNTERDON... MERCER... MONTGOMERY... MORRIS AND SOMERSET COUNTIES... 

AT 330 PM EDT... NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DOPPLER RADAR INDICATED A LINE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS EXTENDING FROM 15 MILES EAST OF MONTAGUE TO 10 MILES NORTH OF READING... MOVING EAST SOUTHEAST AT 25 MPH. 

WIND GUSTS TO AROUND 50 MPH, SMALL HAIL, AND BRIEF DOWNPOURS ARE POSSIBLE WITH THE STRONGER SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. IF YOU SEE THREATENING WEATHER, PLEASE MOVE INDOORS QUICKLY


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> WIND GUSTS TO AROUND 50 MPH, SMALL HAIL, AND BRIEF DOWNPOURS ARE POSSIBLE WITH THE STRONGER SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.* IF YOU SEE THREATENING WEATHER, PLEASE MOVE INDOORS QUICKLY*

Wow they really like to scare you! 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

yikes girls! a bunch of tornadoes just hit my home state :( arkansas. my friend got her car totaled by a tree and everything. so used to tornadoes and stuff, but doesn't make me like storms.

linny - i got a psychicuk123 reading and she said conception right before july. i was like whoa....because i will be with DH the end of june..but eh.. just doing it cause i'm bored, haha..

SBB save me from the psychic readings!!


----------



## kelster823

yeah Never they got hit HARD down there.... 


weatherchannel.com they always like to scare you.. it is PITCH BLACK outside right now.. ohhh boy

LINNY STOP with the readings... PUT DOWN THE CC and step away from the puter :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

you tell her KEL! haha. i do mine secretly hehe.. :)


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> no it is true Linny.. especally after a D&C as everything is so clean and new.. LOL but that didn't happen this time
> 
> Nope he's not home yet SBB, not for another hour or sooooooo... I live in Somerset county
> 
> STRONG THUNDERSTORMS WILL AFFECT BUCKS... HUNTERDON... MERCER... MONTGOMERY... MORRIS AND SOMERSET COUNTIES...
> 
> AT 330 PM EDT... NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DOPPLER RADAR INDICATED A LINE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS EXTENDING FROM 15 MILES EAST OF MONTAGUE TO 10 MILES NORTH OF READING... MOVING EAST SOUTHEAST AT 25 MPH.
> 
> WIND GUSTS TO AROUND 50 MPH, SMALL HAIL, AND BRIEF DOWNPOURS ARE POSSIBLE WITH THE STRONGER SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. IF YOU SEE THREATENING WEATHER, PLEASE MOVE INDOORS QUICKLY

When i was younger i travelled around the states for three months and I got chased by tornadoes LOL!! 

It was super scary cos we were in some motel in between nashville and memphis, wind and rain lashing down and the weather channels telling all these counties to take cover! We had no idea what county we were in so we've the map out, i'm stressing, the sirens are going off and there's us in this flimsey cheapo motel thinking the roof was gonna come off :rofl:

Those damn tornadoes followed us down to memphis, new orleans and panama city beach eeeek!! I think they killed about 50 odd people, ripped a cinema roof off! We get nothing like that here :shrug:


----------



## SBB

You lot stop spending money!! Never I really hope yours is right though...

That's bad news about the tornado - I hope everyone is ok :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> yeah Never they got hit HARD down there....
> 
> 
> weatherchannel.com they always like to scare you.. it is PITCH BLACK outside right now.. ohhh boy
> 
> LINNY STOP with the readings... PUT DOWN THE CC and step away from the puter :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: you girls crack me up!! Its ok the CC is in the purse near OH!! He'l wonder why I'm reaching for it so i'm safe........but only for tonight :haha:


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> yikes girls! a bunch of tornadoes just hit my home state :( arkansas. my friend got her car totaled by a tree and everything. so used to tornadoes and stuff, but doesn't make me like storms.
> 
> linny - i got a psychicuk123 reading and she said conception right before july. i was like whoa....because i will be with DH the end of june..but eh.. just doing it cause i'm bored, haha..
> 
> SBB save me from the psychic readings!!

Yey never that fabulous, hope its true :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

you girls crack me up. SBB i hope it's right too! i'm not sure how many were killed in my state, but we're used to tornadoes. i remember once, when i was younger, we had 6 tornadoes in one night. it was craaaaaazyyyy. hope you stay safe KEL, hubby better come home!!

linny - that's my neck of the woods! i'm from about two hours south of memphis :)


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> you girls crack me up. SBB i hope it's right too! i'm not sure how many were killed in my state, but we're used to tornadoes. i remember once, when i was younger, we had 6 tornadoes in one night. it was craaaaaazyyyy. hope you stay safe KEL, hubby better come home!!
> 
> linny - that's my neck of the woods! i'm from about two hours south of memphis :)

REALLY??? It was a pretty fleeting visit to Memphis, just the weekend but i went to see Gracelands, it was ACE! Love elvis :haha: So you'll have a southern accent awwwwwww!! Will it be like Sookie in true blood?? :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

she should have a southern twang.. LOL :winkwink:

where as me I gots the New York/ New Jersey accent.... dog is pronounced DAWG.. we love to add the W anywhere we can put it... LOL


----------



## Linny

Like the Jersey Shore on MTV?????!! I flew into New York on my travels and loved it!!


----------



## kelster823

Linny said:


> Like the Jersey Shore on MTV?????!! I flew into New York on my travels and loved it!!


:rofl: SNOOKIE... yep.. fist pumpin' down at the Jersey Shore... that show was shot at the SeaSide Heights and I use to be down there ALL time in my youth.... had the big hair and the nails ect ect ect

I CAN'T BELIEVE I AM DOING THIS BUT YES 1989 me down at the Jersey Shore

I WAS A FLOOZIE BIG TIME 

https://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs089.snc3/15707_1439571876402_1446205417_31195809_3018969_n.jpg


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok is this jenny person on BNB???? I want a reading....hahaha...has any of it proved right?? I am already addicted and havent even had one...hahahahaha

Linny - I have been trying for 10 months...this is the 10th cycle. I have a fibroid bulging in my uterus and not sure but maybe pcos...though i do O on my own...DH is 100%.

Kel - scary...I hate thurnder storms. We had a tornado go right down my street a few weeks ago...I was alone at home and i swear it sounded like a freight train was about to enter my house....it lasted like 20 seconds then nothing.....It is rare of have these kind of things on our island cuz we have no land mass....we usually see water spouts...geez now all this talk it is geting dark here too...hmmm must turn on the weather channel!

BTW - I cant believe you said fist pumping....hahahahahahaha...I love it!


----------



## kelster823

TTC you missed the photo .. LOL I musta be putting it up when you posted

that must of been scary I have never been thru a tornado and don't to too either 

check the weather channel... our's turned out to be nothing NOTHING.. just heavy rain.. LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah turning it on now!


----------



## SBB

Kell I LOVE that photo!!!! How funny! 

Ttc You can find a thread on Jenny whateverhernameis readings in ttc section... I think she may have got a couple right... But it seems like coincidence to me! Happy to be proven wrong of course :D 

I am watching the film Crash, has anyone seen it? I love it... 
X x x


----------



## kelster823

nope never seen the movie Crash, who's in it?

I wanna see the new movie with Jennifer Lopez and Alex O'Loughlin The Back Up Plan

OH MY cooter crickets for this man

https://images1.fanpop.com/images/quiz/23692_1214853222349_269_399.jpg


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> OH MY cooter crickets for this man

kell WTF does that mean?! Lol! 

Crash is wicked I love it, it's got sandra bullock, thandie Newton, matt dillon, brandon Fraser.... Loads of people, none have massive parts... It's awesome I would highly recommend you watch it! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> OH MY cooter crickets for this man
> 
> kell WTF does that mean?! Lol!
> 
> Crash is wicked I love it, it's got sandra bullock, thandie Newton, matt dillon, brandon Fraser.... Loads of people, none have massive parts... It's awesome I would highly recommend you watch it!
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

well then I will have to see that movie...

ummmm you just take your wild imagination to think what that means.... you know what a cooter is right?????? and crickets :rofl: well think what a cricket does.. LOL LOL I am so embarassed :blush: hee hee hee


----------



## Delilahsown

kelster823 said:


> nope never seen the movie Crash, who's in it?
> 
> I wanna see the new movie with Jennifer Lopez and Alex O'Loughlin The Back Up Plan
> 
> OH MY cooter crickets for this man
> 
> https://images1.fanpop.com/images/quiz/23692_1214853222349_269_399.jpg

lol Kel..that is something a southerner would say...too funny! 
How quickly did you clear a can of aqua net? i have to go find my big hair picture now....


----------



## kelster823

Delilahsown said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> nope never seen the movie Crash, who's in it?
> 
> I wanna see the new movie with Jennifer Lopez and Alex O'Loughlin The Back Up Plan
> 
> OH MY cooter crickets for this man
> 
> https://images1.fanpop.com/images/quiz/23692_1214853222349_269_399.jpg
> 
> lol Kel..that is something a southerner would say...too funny!
> How quickly did you clear a can of aqua net? i have to go find my big hair picture now....Click to expand...


ahh NO Aqua net my dear straight up VaVoom or Stiff Stuff hairspray... LOL

I wanna see BIG HAIR PICTURES... I got one more that my hair is even bigger then that one...


----------



## SBB

Haha kell I pretty much guessed it! Never heard cooter before but I can take a wild guess :rofl:

I think I can use this here and no one will know what I'm on about!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Haha kell I pretty much guessed it! Never heard cooter before but I can take a wild guess :rofl:
> 
> I think I can use this here and no one will know what I'm on about!!
> 
> X x x

hee hee hee...


----------



## Linny

omg girls, i missed it all last nite. I'm sat on the bus to work literally wettin myself with laughter and people are looking at me like i'm bloomin mad! Its educational too.......cooter?? ILMAO! Oh kel i LOVE LOVE LOVE the hair lol. I want more jersey shore pics hee hee x x


----------



## kelster823

LOL glad we could entertain you Linny.. LOL maybe later I will post some more photos...

ok just about ready to get outta here and head to work,, HMMPPFFTT and it's ONLY 4:50am here......grrr I hate working so far from home...

TTYL


----------



## SBB

Kell that's soooo early :hugs: 

have a good day x x x and yes post some more piccies later for our entertainment! 

x x x


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning, wow you ladies have been very busy. You really have made me giggle :rofl:

Well it's official i am a sex pest :rofl: My DH thinks i should stop taking the maca :growlmad: I say he should take more :winkwink: 

Kelster, i love that photo. he he. You look great. Fingers crossed your reading comes true :hugs: I hope the storm has calmed down today for you. I hate thunder storms and ours are pathetic in comparrison.

You are all very infectious, before i knew it i had typed away and sent off for my own reading :dohh: I will let you know what she says. he he.

I hope all you maca ladies have a lovely day :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## SBB

I am hereby placing a BAN on all readings!!! :rofl: 

Sparkle tell your DH to stop being so miserable and give you what you want! Failing that sprinkle maca on his breakfast!

x x x


----------



## sparkle05

Ooh i never thought of that. He is getting some on his brekkie, lunch and tea and if i sprinkled in into a pint he would be on top performance in no time :happydance:

DH keeps forgetting to take his zinc and maca, but he did say last night if i pop them into a pot and leave them by the back door he will take them to work :happydance:

:hugs: xx


----------



## nevertogether

wow, i just wanted to say that i went to bed before the fun last night apparently, LOL.

kelster - wow, that picture is hilariously. you floozie you!  i don't have any big hair pictures. mine were more of the acid wash pants, hypercolor t-shirt days, haha. and i would like to say that cooter is a southern word. we say it all the time. i understood you kel!

sbb - readings banned, boo. lol j/k i take mine with a grain of salt. i swear now that DH gets a paycheck..i waste my money on dumb things.

sparkle - go get 'em girl! can't complain about too much :sex: tell him to take that to the guys that don't get any and whine about it, haha.

linny - i second your big hair pic motion!!

and yes, i have a southern accent, LOL. it's not too noticable, but my husband was born in Louisiana so his is pretty thick. wouldn't change it for the world! :)


----------



## Linny

oh sparkle u make me laugh. How is it ur made to feel a sex pest for wantin some good lovin when ur ovulating, does he not realise that u need his 'boys' in order to get pregnant lol! Sprinkle that maca hee hee. Maca seems to make my oh want to do it at inappropriate times like when i don't have half an hour to lay with legs in the air lol!! Oh dear how bad does that sound! Hope everyone else is havin a good day, lookin to the picture show tonight wahoo x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok just so you know I had to go back in the post just to see kelsters pic....wow....how long did it take to tease your hair that high....LOL....great!!!!!!

Sparkle - I am with SBB, sprinkle that maca on everything and anything that your dh would be putting in his mouth....


----------



## mandy121

hi all .. i got my maca , should i wait to see if im pregnant this time or can i start the maca today? and do u still take it through pregnancy? ty all xx


----------



## nevertogether

just got back from the vet. my fur kid passed with flying colors. he was just a good boy!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs160.snc3/18763_276627530832_597710832_5004138_5138607_n.jpg
Dad & Denver, lazy day :)


----------



## nevertogether

just got back from the vet. my fur kid passed with flying colors. he was just a good boy!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs160.snc3/18763_276627530832_597710832_5004138_5138607_n.jpg
Dad & Denver, lazy day :)


----------



## nevertogether

sorry for the double post. dumb internet!


----------



## SBB

Hi Mandy - it's up to you really. I personally would prob wait until CD1 just so you're starting it on a new cycle... But it's up to you, it's perfectly safe if you are pregnant :D 

Never what a good fur kid you have - v cute! My fur kids have been out playing on the roof tops of the other houses! But I just turned around and this massive cat that lives a few houses away was just coming into our house!! My babies were very scared.... :haha:

x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0262.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0295.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0586.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mandy121

SBB said:


> Hi Mandy - it's up to you really. I personally would prob wait until CD1 just so you're starting it on a new cycle... But it's up to you, it's perfectly safe if you are pregnant :D
> 
> Never what a good fur kid you have - v cute! My fur kids have been out playing on the roof tops of the other houses! But I just turned around and this massive cat that lives a few houses away was just coming into our house!! My babies were very scared.... :haha:
> 
> x x x


ty sbb.. ill start cd 1 but ill get oh on it from today lol xx


----------



## nevertogether

SBB your furbabies are soooo pretty. i used to not like cats, but in the past few years i've grown fond to them. poor babies, massive cat must have scared them to death! 

mandy - GL with maca!!


----------



## SBB

I used to be the same about dogs! But I would like to have one one day when we have a bigger house... 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww what cute little fur babies.....

Mandy that is a good question...I started mine as soon as I got it, but sbb might be right.

SBB - Do you think I should stop taking mine until I find out if I am prego or not?


----------



## mandy121

ty never and ur dog is lovely and ty sbb ur cats lovely , a;so my temps dipped today is that a bad sign?? sorry to keep asking xx


----------



## nevertogether

ttc we're ready for your dang BABFP


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey how do you guys post pics on your message?????


----------



## SBB

Thanks Mandy & ttc :D 

To be honest I'm worried I might not love my baby as much as I love my cats :rofl: 

TTC no don't worry, it's safe to take all the time, even throughout pregnancy. 

I just thought for Mandy, she can start it CD1 (if she gets there :D) as it will be a fresh cycle and easier to monitor the effects... Otherwise with all the symptom spotting it might mask them! 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha yeah me too...not sure when to test....I hate getting those NSBABFN's (Not-so-bad-ass-bfn's) So I am trying to get to 14 dpo...that is unless my body just screams it at me....You are pregnant!!!! hahahaha


----------



## SBB

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey how do you guys post pics on your message?????

You have to do a 'proper' reply, like click post reply not just type at the bottom (make sense?!) then under the box is a manage attachments button... just click that and upload.. 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh Ok, thanks sbb....I think I will take it until I get my bfp...and then stop.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I see it now....now I can upload pics....yeah!!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Hi Girls...:wave:

Sorry it's just gonna be a quick one it's taken me ages to read thru all the pages and it really doesn't help when you can't focus thru tears of laughter:rofl:....I should bottle you all up and sell you as a tonic...I'd make millions!:winkwink::hugs:

:shhh:....*SBB turn away from the computer!:rofl:*....I just got a Jenny Renny reading done:lol: Can't wait to find out what she says.
I did see a psychic a couple of years back and he said that he could see a pregnancy on the cards but it would be slow coming and he could also see weightloss around the same time....what am I doing now???!

Trying to shed a lb or two and am still waiting for the sticky :bfp:....lets hope Jenny can shed some light on how much longer to wait:winkwink:

Right girls I gotta dash my lil Pickle needs picking up from school....chat later xxxxx


----------



## mandy121

i just got that jenny reading so cant wait to see wat it comes back with xx


----------



## SBB

WelshRose said:


> :shhh:....*SBB turn away from the computer!:rofl:*....I just got a Jenny Renny reading done:lol:

*OH MY GOD YOU LOT ARE OUT OF CONTROL!!!! *

Give me £8 and I'll do your readings :rofl: 

I hope she says good things for you Welshie, and you Mandy.... 

x x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Whitbit22 said:


> haha Im laughing at myself for even posting the temps. :rofl: Thank you though, SBB :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXjhi8htHSc




kelster823 said:


> ha ha Linny I went and got one from Jenny just for shits and giggles
> 
> now what kills me is I just finished bleeding due to a MC, you KNOW I am not gonna get another period for at least 4 to 5 weeks ( it took me 5 weeks after the 1st MC)
> 
> and this is what I got back
> 
> Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of June from a cycle that begins in May. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced around the 2nd of March and 16th of February 2011.
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> those dates cannot be .. there is just no physical way I would have to get pregnant NOW and HELLO THAT AIN'T HAPPENING
> 
> welllllllllllllllllll it could now that I just calculated stuff if I were to get AF on or around May 26th
> 
> Due Date 3/1/2011 Conception 6/9/2010
> Pregnancy Test 6/23/2010 1st Heartbeat 7/7/2010
> Quickening 9/29/2010 Viability 11/9/2010
> 
> AND thank goodness it's not a Leap Year in 2011

Wow looking like it could happen :flower: are going to go for it! I know you said wait about 3 cycles!


----------



## WelshRose

Haha...it's all a bit of fun:lol: Although the guy that I have seen in the past was scarily good....perhaps I should of asked him how slow is slow!!!

How are you doing today lovely?


----------



## ttcbaby117

HAHAHAHA, I cant wait to hear what they say to you guys! I am seriously thinking about doing it....hahahaha....


----------



## SBB

I'm ok Hun, tired and feeling sicky.. But ok! It's all good and hopefully means a strong beanie.... 

I know it's only a bit of fun - I actually would like to do one but you never know who you can trust.... :shrug: 

You ok about tomorrow? 

X x x


----------



## Rihannalove

*people in the housee..... I'm in a rollercoaster after taking the MACA.. DH is flyin so high it sure does give you wings  and he just can't get enough looking for BFP for next month *


----------



## SBB

Rihannalove said:


> *people in the housee..... I'm in a rollercoaster after taking the MACA.. DH is flyin so high it sure does give you wings  and he just can't get enough looking for BFP for next month *

Woohoo!!!! :wohoo: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Aww bless you hun...little and often to eat...ginger biscuits....dry crackers apparently help...:shrug::hugs:

I'm trying desperately hard not to think about it hun...haven't slept for the last two nights so maybe a GA induced sleep will do me good....switch my brain off:dohh::rofl::loopy:

:hug:


----------



## Whitbit22

:wave:
Hello all.
Does anyone use Maca powder? I need to figure out a way to get more in me..lol


----------



## SBB

Kelster does Whit... She'll be on later I can't remember what she mixes it with... 

Welsh it will be fine, but I know it's scary.... :hugs: will be thinking of you... 

Yep I am trying the little and often thing today - working well so far!

x x x


----------



## Whitbit22

Is it weird that Im still stalking your chart SBB? LOL! I feel like a madwoman staring at yours, then looking at mine... then hunting down other women with charts whose AF started--and I only have 4 temps on mine!! I must admit mine at 6dpo started to look like yours at 6 dpo.. but I think Im just going insane!


----------



## SBB

Post a link to your chart :D 

No you're not mad.. well... not completely :D 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Haha Whit bless ya....you're not alone hun....stalking SBB is a kinda compulsory action that needs to be done on a daily basis....even when you're not in the tww:dohh::rofl:....
I'm hopeful thou SBB...check it out from start of cycle:winkwink:


----------



## Whitbit22

SBB said:


> Post a link to your chart :D
> 
> No you're not mad.. well... not completely :D
> 
> x x x

:haha: :dohh: It must have gotten lost when I was fooling with my siggy.. I fixed it!



WelshRose said:


> Haha Whit bless ya....you're not alone hun....stalking SBB is a kinda compulsory action that needs to be done on a daily basis....even when you're not in the tww:dohh::rofl:....
> I'm hopeful thou SBB...check it out from start of cycle:winkwink:

:haha: Glad to know Im not the only one! haha
Did you ov welsh?? Lookin good.. ;)


----------



## WelshRose

Just wondering how long did it take for people's Jenny predictions to come back?

Never you had a serendipity one done as well didn't you....did you do a photo one hun? What did you make of it?....I'm tempted but not til the Jenny one comes back:lol:


----------



## WelshRose

No not yet hun...maybe in the next 4days....:shrug:....somewhere I must have the patience of a saint....I think he's about to go on vacation thou:haha:


----------



## nevertogether

yes i am guilty of stalking SBB and not being in the 2WW. i technically am, but you know no :sex: i don't think it's my cycle, LOL.

Whit - you freaking crack me up girl. 3 days till testing, oh sh*t! :)

TTC - NSBABFN. another one coined! :touch: ooohh you're ouch! you're on fire! 

Welsh - Be careful. I think SBB will fall over if one more of us get's a psychic reading. 

SBB - I sent £8 to your account. Would love a reading, LOL j/k.

RihannaLove - Glad Maca is working so great for you and DH!

DH sent me a new picture of him today girls. I can't wait till June! :happydance: Sad, one little picture does that to me, but I can't help it. I love him soooo much!

Linny - Where are you buddy? I miss you! Hope everything is going well for you today and your cycle isn't acting up on ya.


----------



## nevertogether

Oops, just saw your post Welsh. Here is what I got.

Jenny told me May :bfp:. WRONG. I'm not going to even see DH in May, so not going to happen.

Seren: told me August :bfp: Which, I guess could be possible, but only if it takes me forever to show up on an HPT. DH and I will see each other the last week of June, so if it happens, should be able to find out mid July. No photo reading.

Psychic123uk told me a between now and July :bfp: pretty vague, but true. And she also predicted 2 other pregnancies in my future. December 2011 and then 2016.

I just do them all for fun, ya know :shrug: not to much faith put into it, but would be cool if they were all true. I believe a lot of what some girls say about the fact that they know you're TTC so taking a stab around that time, they usually are going to be right. But, I need to be humored with DH gone, haha.

KEL - I hope you're having a good day!


----------



## WelshRose

Exactly hun! It would be so cool if they came true....A definate date where we could get off the rollercoaster would be very welcome!:dohh:


----------



## WelshRose

Awww Whit... I hadn't registered it only being 3days until test day!:shock:
How are you feeling about poas....hopeful....I hope:hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

:shy: Well Im actually only 9dpo.. and i tried to POAS today with FMU, but the test was invalid. :dohh: I took it as a sign to wait... :haha: I am holding out a lot of hope for a :bfp: ! Thanks for asking girls :)

Hope that Ov comes soon hun!


----------



## SBB

Wow I'm like a celebrity with all you stalkers! 

I have to say my recent temps aren't proper ones, I just take it whenever I wake up, it's too stressful otherwise! It's really just to check it hasn't plummeted... 

Lol never once I receive the funds I'll send you your reading :haha: 

Welshie your chart is looking good, I hope there's a nice rise the next few days... 

Whit I can't open your chart :( 

X x x


----------



## Whitbit22

:dohh:
Sorry!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1ddb8e

Ill have to go work on it in my siggy..


----------



## WelshRose

:happydance:.....I can't wait to scream :test: at you in a day or two...now I know that you've sucumbed once:winkwink::rofl:
I must say well done on not ripping the packaging off of another after the invalid one:thumbup::rofl:

TBH hun I wouldn't even mind not catching the eggy this month, just to O after 7mths of not would be a ground breaking achievement:lol:


----------



## Whitbit22

I can imagine just knowing that you're Oing is a relief!! :)

And it wont be hard to persuade me.. I have ten of them :shock: DH is going to have to pry the HPT's out of my cold dead fingers.


----------



## SBB

Lol whit it's kind of hard to tell much still :D 

Let us know when you test - can't wait :D 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

Whit - I'm glad we have you around. I wouldn't have much humor in my life without you girl! Haha. Just know us Maca (and Ovacue) ladies have our FX'ed for your :bfp:!

Welsh - Fingers crossed that you O. I'm sure it will be amazinggggg for you. 

DH just started texting me all these questions about Softcup. LOL. He's so cute :) He's a medic. He should figure this out on his own, haha!


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww thanks Never :hugs:
Thanks for looking at it SBB.. I know I'm silly! lol


----------



## nevertogether

It's ok. I look at my chart sometimes and wonder. And even get what could be symptoms and wonder. Then I'm like, oh yeah, no :sex: Liana you're crazy. Haha. At least now, after my June visit..I will know what I normally get and don't so I won't symptom spot as much.


----------



## Whitbit22

Thats true! youve had a good chance to get to know your body :)


----------



## nevertogether

I just took the rest of the Maca for the day...I was taking 3100mg a day because my tabs are 800mg, but that was upsetting my stomach like no other so dropped it to 2600mg a day and it's doing great. My energy is still kind of blah though. I think it gives me a burst after my two morning pills, but after that I'm going. I'm sure the Army takes the life out of anything. 

Whit - Do you drink Green Tea? I got a bunch of Lipton Organic ones that I haven't tried yet. I'm so lazy. How do you motivate yourself to make it?


----------



## nevertogether

I just took the rest of the Maca for the day...I was taking 3100mg a day because my tabs are 800mg, but that was upsetting my stomach like no other so dropped it to 2600mg a day and it's doing great. My energy is still kind of blah though. I think it gives me a burst after my two morning pills, but after that I'm going. I'm sure the Army takes the life out of anything. 

Whit - Do you drink Green Tea? I got a bunch of Lipton Organic ones that I haven't tried yet. I'm so lazy. How do you motivate yourself to make it?


----------



## Whitbit22

To make tea? hehehe As soon as I wake up I put my kettle on-- I drink Chai Tea. I don't think Ive ever tried green tea but I may try that next cycle Ive heard its good for cm. I will have another cup of tea this afternoon-- with Maca of course! It tastes really good in chai.

I need to find something else to put my maca in though.. Im not getting enough of it and can only have 2 cups of tea a day (tea only has 30 mg caffeine a cup and dont want to go over two cups!)


----------



## nevertogether

Perhaps when Kel gets on she can help you out with that. Wow, at 5:00am I don't think I will be making tea, LOL. Especially right before running 2 to 6 miles. It would probably be a good idea for me though, energy wise. Hmm..


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea it seems to really help me with my energy. Maybe thats more the Maca's doing. If I just sit here and do nothing even if I drink both I got nothing. I need to get up and let my blood flow to get the energy flowing.


----------



## Whitbit22

I just found the weirdest thing.. A chart on my FF account from November 2007, with one temp and showing ewcm. It's not mine! I never even had a computer during that time..


----------



## nevertogether

That is the weirdest thing ever Whit...haha


----------



## ticktock

Hi all, hope you are all well.

So sorry for you Kellster (I've been on hols so been catching up) was gutted to read your news, hope you're getting on ok.

Am on 3rd week of Maca and def starting to notice energy increase and skeptcal OH is too! Am due AF in about 6 days and so far no cramping or achey boobs which normally have kicked in by now. Anyone else notice this?

Not sure caught eggy this month as was on holiday with family so a) difficult to get privacy and b) OH was drunk most of the time lol so not much luck haha agghhhh MEN!! Only did it once on CBFM after peak and went straight from low to peak so didn't even have any highs to BD on! So reckon missed it before that too as was about 5 days before peak when last bd.

But has been nice kinda not having the 2ww cos pretty sure I'm not up the duff this cycle so roll on next month :o)


----------



## Linny

Good evening ladies, how are we??

Been trying to find a car , total nightmare cos ive never had my own (even though i've had my licence for four years!) and OH keeps pointing out sporty powerful cars and i'm like errrrrr, its for ME :wacko:!!!!!

Never - awwwww I'm here! Your dog is so cute, i want one but i'm too lazy to take them for walks :flower:!!

SBB - erm I promise i haven't looked at cherri22 and toyed with the idea of buying another reading........hee hee! Its ok OH is here saying 'you'd better not be buying anymore of that hocus pocus c**p' so i'm safe......tonight!! :rofl:

TTC - WOW!! your chart is looking hot hun :test::test::test::test::test: but hey no pressure :haha:

Welsh - good luck for tomorrow hun :hugs:! I hope everything goes well for you! I'll be thinking of you :thumbup:

Whit - you crack me up reading all these posts! Only 3 days, will you cave and test tomrrow????

Hope your having a good day kel xx


----------



## Linny

ticktock said:


> Hi all, hope you are all well.
> 
> So sorry for you Kellster (I've been on hols so been catching up) was gutted to read your news, hope you're getting on ok.
> 
> Am on 3rd week of Maca and def starting to notice energy increase and skeptcal OH is too! Am due AF in about 6 days and so far no cramping or achey boobs which normally have kicked in by now. Anyone else notice this?
> 
> Not sure caught eggy this month as was on holiday with family so a) difficult to get privacy and b) OH was drunk most of the time lol so not much luck haha agghhhh MEN!! Only did it once on CBFM after peak and went straight from low to peak so didn't even have any highs to BD on! So reckon missed it before that too as was about 5 days before peak when last bd.
> 
> But has been nice kinda not having the 2ww cos pretty sure I'm not up the duff this cycle so roll on next month :o)

Hey, you'l prob find yourself pregnant now LOL!! I hope so anyway! Your CBFM went from low to peak?? I'm on second month but first month i had two highs and then two peaks but still no baby joy!!

I noticed i had no PMS at all, no moodiness, or sore boobs so its gotta be the maca. Plus i defo have more energy most of the time!!


----------



## Whitbit22

ticktock said:


> Hi all, hope you are all well.
> 
> So sorry for you Kellster (I've been on hols so been catching up) was gutted to read your news, hope you're getting on ok.
> 
> Am on 3rd week of Maca and def starting to notice energy increase and skeptcal OH is too! Am due AF in about 6 days and so far no cramping or achey boobs which normally have kicked in by now. Anyone else notice this?
> 
> Not sure caught eggy this month as was on holiday with family so a) difficult to get privacy and b) OH was drunk most of the time lol so not much luck haha agghhhh MEN!! Only did it once on CBFM after peak and went straight from low to peak so didn't even have any highs to BD on! So reckon missed it before that too as was about 5 days before peak when last bd.
> 
> But has been nice kinda not having the 2ww cos pretty sure I'm not up the duff this cycle so roll on next month :o)


My period is due in 4 days and I usually have sore boobs by now! Nothing here either.. Fxed its a good sign for us both! :)

I have a FRER burning a hole in my bathroom medicine cabinet. It says 6 days early-- Im 4! Surely it'd show? haha... not gonna do it. Maybe tomorrow!

Linny- glad I can get a laugh out of you ladies... humor keeps me going! :)


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies my jenny reading is in and this is what it says -

Your reading reveals that your :bfp: news comes the month of may from a cycle that begins in april. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate referenced the month of jan 2011 specific reference to 24th and 30th.

What do you think ladies ? :happydance:

I hope i didn't waste that fiver lol :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - Gosh I have missed alot....

Ok I will admit...I am also a sbb chart stalker.....There I said it!!!! I have been using your symptoms at the bottom and comparing them to mine...hahahaha

whit - we are about the same dpo...ugh....are you testing tomorrow, i am afraid too....dont want to see the bfn!!

Linny - you are a bad influence ;) hahaha....gosh can I make it till next week to test?????

well only symptoms here are sore boobs and nipples....I did not have them last month but I had them the time before...so who knows if that is a symptom.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh and Linny - thanks for taking a lookat my chart makes me feel better when someone else says it looks good ;)


----------



## Whitbit22

:rofl: LOL ttc!! I felt so obsessive and weird admitting it! lol

I did a test today on an IC :haha: oh well that'll teach me not to for a couple more days. :dust:


----------



## mandy121

i tested on ic to tonight and only 7dpo i think lol and it neg but dont know why i done it, and im taking 2 x 900 mg macca a day is that enough for me and oh each ? x


----------



## Linny

Your welcome hun, can I just say (in a way that isn't to get your hopes up) but sore boobs/nipples are an early pregnancy symptom! I think ive read up on them all LOL!! And i normally get sore boobs coming up to AF but since the maca its gone so hmmmm interesting! I really hope its your :bfp:


----------



## Linny

mandy121 said:


> i tested on ic to tonight and only 7dpo i think lol and it neg but dont know why i done it, and im taking 2 x 900 mg macca a day is that enough for me and oh each ? x


My capsules are 500mg so i take four a day (they say to take two - six a day). 7dpo is prob a little early LOL!!


----------



## mandy121

lol ty hun i was going to wait till day 1 but i thought id start now on maca , i might take 3 a day then 2700 mg then xx


----------



## Linny

sparkle05 said:


> Hello ladies my jenny reading is in and this is what it says -
> 
> Your reading reveals that your :bfp: news comes the month of may from a cycle that begins in april. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birthdate referenced the month of jan 2011 specific reference to 24th and 30th.
> 
> What do you think ladies ? :happydance:
> 
> I hope i didn't waste that fiver lol :hugs:

Ooh i think that means your job is done :happydance:!! I had the same reading though, my EDD months were early feb and i had no year! I emailed back and was like 'woman, I paid $8 for this, i deserve a year LOL!!' :growlmad:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I hope your hunch is right linny.....

I take 1800 mgs a day...3 capsules a day for me.

yeah 7 dpo is just a tad to early but hey worth a shot huh...hahahhaha...


----------



## kelster823

SORE TA TA's and SORE NIPPIES.... oh man my nippies were VERY VERY sensative this time.... the 1st pregnancy was REALLY F'ING SORE TA TA'S


----------



## Linny

mandy121 said:


> lol ty hun i was going to wait till day 1 but i thought id start now on maca , i might take 3 a day then 2700 mg then xx

Yeah no harm in starting now, took me a few weeks to feel the benefits!


----------



## mandy121

hope it dont take long for oh to feel the benefits lol


----------



## Linny

mandy121 said:


> hope it dont take long for oh to feel the benefits lol

Give him an extra pill LOL!!!


----------



## sparkle05

mandy121 said:


> hope it dont take long for oh to feel the benefits lol

Hi mandy im on day 10 of maca and already i feel better. I have loads more energy. The DH hasn't always taken his so he hasn't seen any change yet :growlmad: xxx


----------



## mandy121

Linny said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> hope it dont take long for oh to feel the benefits lol
> 
> Give him an extra pill LOL!!!Click to expand...




sparkle05 said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> hope it dont take long for oh to feel the benefits lol
> 
> Hi mandy im on day 10 of maca and already i feel better. I have loads more energy. The DH hasn't always taken his so he hasn't seen any change yet :growlmad: xxxClick to expand...

i got him some horny goat weed in capsule too it has good revoews so hope his sex drive shoots up lol ..xx


----------



## sparkle05

Mandy what is horney goat ? It sounds like someting my DH needs lol x


----------



## ticktock

Linny said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> hope it dont take long for oh to feel the benefits lol
> 
> Give him an extra pill LOL!!!Click to expand...

Haha everyones drugging their OH's...good plan tho.....

yeh was hoping no cramps and no sore boobies were a good sign but its prob the maca kicking in. Either way I'm happy as shows its working!!

yeh first month I had highs for like 7 days then peaks etc then this 2nd month straight to peak, I must have some mega hormones going on, not that its bloody helped me so far!!

I've just re-ordered some maca in capsule form this time as the tablets tasted to gross and kept gagging on them bleh and got stronger one as someone mentioned 900gms earlier on so got my mitts on some of those


----------



## Linny

sparkle05 said:


> Mandy what is horney goat ? It sounds like someting my DH needs lol x

LOL what are you ladies like!!!! Sparkle if jenny's right with her prediction you've already got it in the bag hee hee! Horny goats weed is maca with something else I think! You can get it from Holland & Barrett!!


----------



## Linny

ticktock said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> hope it dont take long for oh to feel the benefits lol
> 
> Give him an extra pill LOL!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha everyones drugging their OH's...good plan tho.....
> 
> yeh was hoping no cramps and no sore boobies were a good sign but its prob the maca kicking in. Either way I'm happy as shows its working!!
> 
> yeh first month I had highs for like 7 days then peaks etc then this 2nd month straight to peak, I must have some mega hormones going on, not that its bloody helped me so far!!
> 
> I've just re-ordered some maca in capsule form this time as the tablets tasted to gross and kept gagging on them bleh and got stronger one as someone mentioned 900gms earlier on so got my mitts on some of thoseClick to expand...


Yeah ive had no problem with the capsules at all! the tin they sit in smells a bit funky but besides that, they're fine!!


----------



## mandy121

sparkle05 said:


> Mandy what is horney goat ? It sounds like someting my DH needs lol x


It provides easier arousal, stronger erections, more stamina, and an large increase in seamen production


https://health.discovery.com/centers/sex/libido/goat.html
https://www.healthydirect.com/produ...e=5376243318&gclid=CKu506Pju6ECFR2Y2Aod8SC6_g

thought it all worth a try lol x


----------



## sparkle05

oh yes that sounds like just the stuff for my DH :winkwink:


----------



## mandy121

sparkle05 said:


> oh yes that sounds like just the stuff for my DH :winkwink:

lol mine def needs it lol..


----------



## Whitbit22

:wave: Hi Kelster! I was told to ask you about what you mix your Maca in! I usually do chai tea but I need something without caffeine.. Perhaps a shake of some sort? Any suggestions would be welcome! :)


----------



## kelster823

Whitbit22 said:


> :wave: Hi Kelster! I was told to ask you about what you mix your Maca in! I usually do chai tea but I need something without caffeine.. Perhaps a shake of some sort? Any suggestions would be welcome! :)

Whit- I did a tlbsp in a empty water bottle twice a day one in the Am and then one at lunch ( you are doing the organic powder right?) and then put OJ or Tang in it and mixed it really well...shook the livin' bee-geesh-us outta of the bottle. I still got some at the bottom of the bottle but I bared and grinned with it.. it really wasn't all that bad....


I stopped taken in back in middle March and I want start again but I wanna wait to see what the doctors are gonna do next with me havin low progesterone levels,,, I don't want to screw anything up right now


----------



## Whitbit22

Sounds like a good idea.. I have some really strong crystal light I will try then!! Thanks :)

You're right, wouldnt want to mess anything up any more. Good luck, I hope the docs give you something that fixes it!


----------



## kelster823

Whitbit22 said:


> Sounds like a good idea.. I have some really strong crystal light I will try then!! Thanks :)
> 
> You're right, wouldnt want to mess anything up any more. Good luck, I hope the docs give you something that fixes it!

CL is perfect!!!!! it is also really yummy with flavored vodka LOL LOL :rofl: my summer drink.... 

yeah we'll see what he says on Friday..... I am gonna place in his ear a lil buggie about possibly clomid.... XXXX FX


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :D 

I'm off to bed now, think I'm all caught up... Disappointed not to have any more big hair photos though!! I'll live I guess... 

Kell that made me laugh about mixing maca with vodka!! 

Sparkle I hope your prediction is right! But if not get your DH on the horny goat weed lol! 

Welshie good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you...
Night everyone x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

mandy121 said:


> sparkle05 said:
> 
> 
> Mandy what is horney goat ? It sounds like someting my DH needs lol x
> 
> 
> It provides easier arousal, stronger erections, more stamina, and an large increase in seamen production
> 
> 
> https://health.discovery.com/centers/sex/libido/goat.html
> https://www.healthydirect.com/produ...e=5376243318&gclid=CKu506Pju6ECFR2Y2Aod8SC6_g
> 
> thought it all worth a try lol xClick to expand...


Oh if our OH's knew what kind of convers. we had about them on this forum......hahahahahha....it is great to have you bunch to bounce these things off of.

Kelster - I hope these symptoms are good.....and cl and vodka is also my drink of choice while chilling on the boat or beach...I think you and I could hang out....hahahahaha

welsh - your are in my heart and thoughts darling...please let us know how you are doing as soon as you can!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sparkle - I am going to think that this psychic is so right it is ridiculous!


----------



## Whitbit22

kelster823 said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good idea.. I have some really strong crystal light I will try then!! Thanks :)
> 
> You're right, wouldnt want to mess anything up any more. Good luck, I hope the docs give you something that fixes it!
> 
> CL is perfect!!!!! it is also really yummy with flavored vodka LOL LOL :rofl: my summer drink....
> 
> yeah we'll see what he says on Friday..... I am gonna place in his ear a lil buggie about possibly clomid.... XXXX FXClick to expand...

I used to love CL with vodka.. Perfect recipe for getting trashed before you know what hit ya. :rofl:

im thinking about asking my doc for femara tomorrow-as clomid gave me cysts..good luck hope he gives you some baby candy :haha:


----------



## mandy121

ttcbaby117 said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparkle05 said:
> 
> 
> Mandy what is horney goat ? It sounds like someting my DH needs lol x
> 
> 
> It provides easier arousal, stronger erections, more stamina, and an large increase in seamen production
> 
> 
> https://health.discovery.com/centers/sex/libido/goat.html
> https://www.healthydirect.com/produ...e=5376243318&gclid=CKu506Pju6ECFR2Y2Aod8SC6_g
> 
> thought it all worth a try lol xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh if our OH's knew what kind of convers. we had about them on this forum......hahahahahha....it is great to have you bunch to bounce these things off of.
> 
> Kelster - I hope these symptoms are good.....and cl and vodka is also my drink of choice while chilling on the boat or beach...I think you and I could hang out....hahahahaha
> 
> welsh - your are in my heart and thoughts darling...please let us know how you are doing as soon as you can!Click to expand...



i know the things we do to get wat we want lol..

welsh- thinking of u hun xxxx


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs: 

Welsh, lots of love will be thinking of you today :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Morning sparkle :D 

Yep good luck welshie (again!) :hugs: 

I'm half asleep so I might have another half hour snoozing - one of the luxuries of working at home and being your own boss :D 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

ttcbaby117 said:


> sparkle - I am going to think that this psychic is so right it is ridiculous!

 Hi ttcbaby, i have never belived in any of this stuff, but i find myself sat here praying she's right lol :hugs: xxx


----------



## sparkle05

I wish i worked at home. Im sat here knowing that if i don't get off here soon i'm going to be very late lol

Enjoy your day everyone x


----------



## kelster823

morning

WELSHIE soo thinking of you ...

does anyone know what time she went in?

I work from home too................YAY................ in fact I really gotta get to work.. I have a butt load of work to send out to my team

TTYL


----------



## SBB

No I don't know what time... I shouldn't think she'll be on til later... 

Kell I've hardly done anything today I really have to get on with it!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

well get your butt moving...


I tired to leave her a message last nite before but I guess I just typed it to late

PS have you been Chart Stalkig me???? I am very happy to say it is looking just like last cycle... :) now if I can just KEEP me temps up the second half... LOL


----------



## SBB

Yes of course I have been stalking! Looking good I hope we'll be seeing ovulation in the next few days. Are you using OPKs or just taking it easy? Maybe you could make sure you have a bit of non-babymaking :sex: in the next few days just in case :D

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Yes of course I have been stalking! Looking good I hope we'll be seeing ovulation in the next few days. Are you using OPKs or just taking it easy? Maybe you could make sure you have a bit of non-babymaking :sex: in the next few days just in case :D
> 
> x x x

ahh thanks... me too, I hope I am, this way at least I know I definitely know I am.. ahhh nope- no OPK's... and I am gonna make sure no :sex: in the near future.. LOL :rofl:

just not ready yet..


----------



## kelster823

WOW where are all my Maca Buddies today??????? 

hmmmmmmmmmm very quiet.. so not like you guys... :)


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> just not ready yet..

Well that's fair hun, you just wait til you are and I'll keep stalking in the meantime... :hugs: 

Yeh it's very quiet in here! 

x x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh and Linny - thanks for taking a lookat my chart makes me feel better when someone else says it looks good ;)

OOh it does look good mine kinda similar temps going up nicely! I normaly get a drop 3 or 4 dpo so this chart I didnt FX:thumbup:


----------



## mandy121

i got me jenny readin back i posted it in other bit,, says this month whooo. lol . any chart stalkers want to look at me chart feel free please,,, x


----------



## nevertogether

afternoon ladies! how is everyone?

kel - your chart looks great :) FX'ed for you girl. need a sticky bean.

welshie - good luck today can't wait to hear how everything has gone.

i hope everyone has been having a good day. one more day of the week, woo hoo :) 

24 days until DH is in Germany, and only like 49 days until i see him!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - Ugh we have had power outages since last night...been crazy i was freaking cuz I couldnt chat withyou girls....hahahahaha...pretty sick huh

sbb - tomorrows your scan right....

welsh - gotcha in my prays luv

kel - I must say I stalk your chart also....I am such an addict...nice dip do you think you are Oving?

never- t- minus 24 hours...woooohoooo


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - stalked your chart today. how have you not tested yet??


----------



## mandy121

any one want to look at my chart lol


----------



## nevertogether

mandy - i think it looks great. i'm not a chart expert or anything, but i like that dip. maybe it's implantation dip :) hopefully your temps keep going up!


----------



## mandy121

ty hun i hope so too ,, how u doing hun xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

mandy - chart is looking good...looks like you mightve implanted 7dpo...lets hope for a nice temp tomorrow.

celtic - your chart is also looking good...nice temp rise...

never - Oh I want to test but I am such a chicken...hahahaha....I just dont think i can handle the bfn ya know


----------



## mandy121

ttcbaby117 said:


> mandy - chart is looking good...looks like you mightve implanted 7dpo...lets hope for a nice temp tomorrow.
> 
> celtic - your chart is also looking good...nice temp rise...
> 
> never - Oh I want to test but I am such a chicken...hahahaha....I just dont think i can handle the bfn ya know


ty hun , im getting bit crampy since yesterday lol ..


----------



## nevertogether

sounds good for you mandy! i'm doing well, ya know :0) 49 days until i see DH so i'm pretty darn happy ;) 

ttc - i would have broken down at this point, hehe. when do you plan on testing?


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> mandy - chart is looking good...looks like you mightve implanted 7dpo...lets hope for a nice temp tomorrow.
> 
> celtic - your chart is also looking good...nice temp rise...
> 
> never - Oh I want to test but I am such a chicken...hahahaha....I just dont think i can handle the bfn ya know

looking good though... :winkwink: I'd give it maybe 3 more days... I got my BFP on DPO 14 and I O'd on CD 18..... 

OMG I would die without power.... you poor thing, any reason WHY you lost power

EVERYONES's charts are looking FAB.....

Yeah I believe I am getting ready to O BUT I am not ready just yet--SOON SOON... :) 

I can't WAIT to see eveyone testing.. this is getting so exciting.... cause for the LONGEST time, it was just me, SBB, Welshie, and Bella (and Bella went MIA on us :( )

SSB thanks for the consant stalking, makes me feel SPECIAL... :rofl:

WELSHIE still thinking of youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

HEY WHERE THE HECK IS LINNY TODAY?????????/


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I am going to try for 14 dpo......kel - do you remember when you started having sore boobs and nips?

As for the power...the main boiler went down so they are load sharing ont eh back up boilers...so I can expect to have power for another hour or so and then none for about 4...I cant wait till they fix it....yet another draw back on living on a small island.


Does anyone know if my chart is considered triphasic?


----------



## mandy121

i just got 25 preg tests through from amazon but i ordered them 2 months ago ,, but ill test at 10dpo as today was to early lol x


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah I am going to try for 14 dpo......kel - do you remember when you started having sore boobs and nips?
> 
> As for the power...the main boiler went down so they are load sharing ont eh back up boilers...so I can expect to have power for another hour or so and then none for about 4...I cant wait till they fix it....yet another draw back on living on a small island.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if my chart is considered triphasic?

ohhhhhhhhhhh ok... yep suxs being on a small island but boy I would love to be where you are at right now :)

not sure about chart stuff- not good with it, but it sure does look GOOD!!!

my sore nippies started around 8DPO according to what I put in my chart- my (.)(.) weren't as bad as the 1st pregnancy.. WHOLY HELL it all but KILLED me to get outta bed- I had to hold them UP and I don't have biggies either.. LOL but they ain't SMALL..... LOL wooo hooooo

yeah I bought 50 IC back in March but I gave half to my SIL after I got PG but went on to tell us that same night I gave them to her- they were expecting too...so I NEED to get them back from her... LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah come on down...once we all get our bfp's we can all have a girlie time right here...all meet in the babhamas for a weekend!!! Sound good????

thanks kel - well mine dont hurt that bad....and the pain comes and goes so (only bad at night and not in the morning) that is making me think that maybe I didnt hit it this month.


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so there! haha


----------



## Linny

Hey ladies!! I'm here!!! been busy bee at work Booooooo!!!

welsh - hope your doing ok hun, been thinking of you today :hugs:

Kel - woop, good to hear you body is getting back to normal hun, all ready for when you and Jeff are ready :hugs:!!!

Aww bless never - 49 days till you see DH, I bet your sooooo excited :happydance:! It'l fly by and before you know it you'l be making babies :haha:

TTC - you have the willpower cos your temps are looking gorgeous :test::test::test::test: oops sorry couldn't help myself! Everything crossed for ya! Oooh if we're all bump buddies we will head to the Bahamas and compare :rofl::yipee::yipee:

Whit, how you doing? Don't think I've stalked your chart yet :dohh:

SBB - I wanna work from home, i have to get TWO buses to work cos we re-located hence my sudden interest in getting a car!! How you feeling about tomorrow....excited?? :happydance:

Mandy, hope the maca isn't tasting too bad for ya!!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

I'm on my phone so I'm going to reply properly later when I'm on the computer... 

TTC yes i'd say your chart is triphasic :D FF should also tell you at the bottom, but possibly only if you pay for the advanced stuff... 

Everyone elses charts are looking good too :D 
hope there's going to be loads of bfps v soon! 

I'm scared and excited about the scan... I know I'll be shitting myself by the morning!! 

Right, I'm going to reply properly later - it's too hard to write loads on the phone! 

X x x


----------



## mandy121

Mandy, hope the maca isn't tasting too bad for ya!! 

no it aint ty lol.. oh got his horny goat weed now too lol .. xx


----------



## Linny

Wahoo worked out how to do a banner!! Soooooo proud of myself!!


----------



## SBB

Linny it's beautiful :D 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB EVERYTHING will perfectly WONDERFUL tomorrow.. I cannot wait to hear all about it!!!!

Linny you are crazy my love CRAZY... :winkwink: nice new banner... 

I sure hope the insides are going back to normal... like you said gotta get ready for July :)


----------



## Linny

LOL!! Its a bit small humph!! Ah well still pleased with my little self!!


----------



## kelster823

you guys know if you want to center everything .. it is very easy

at the beginning of all your siggy info type in [ center ] and at the end of it all [ / center ]

of course NO SPACES


----------



## nevertogether

it's almost my bed time..zzzz. i'm so ready for this friday. i love sleeping in :) it's funny, i still stalk my chart even though i know i'm not preggo. haha :) 

SBB - hope the scan goes well lovely!

linny - way to go on the banner, it rocks!

mandy - hope that the maca still works great and FX'ed for your :bfp: chart is looking good!

welshie - i hope today goes well and i have my FX'ed for O hun..

whit - i talk to you all the time, LOL, so you probably already know anything i'm going to say.

kel - hoping this is your cycle girl. i think everything is looking up and should be going your way. you deserve it! you have the best attitude about everything and i really admire that. :hugs:

this is definitely my favorite thread to come on. you girls are like my ttc buddy family :D


----------



## Linny

Awwww night night hun! I seem to keep missing you! Hope your doing good!! xxx


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> you guys know if you want to center everything .. it is very easy
> 
> at the beginning of all your siggy info type in [ center ] and at the end of it all [ / center ]
> 
> of course NO SPACES

Right back in a mo..........


----------



## Whitbit22

Hello wonderful ladies! Im waiting at the docs office surrounded by babies and pregnant ladies! Yay! How cruel is the world? Hope you are all doing well..

Never- girl you rule! :haha:


----------



## Linny

Linny said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> you guys know if you want to center everything .. it is very easy
> 
> at the beginning of all your siggy info type in [ center ] and at the end of it all [ / center ]
> 
> of course NO SPACES
> 
> Right back in a mo..........Click to expand...

Err kel, I think i've overdone it on the compter stuff and it WON'T centre!! I'l try tomorrow when i'm fresh LOL


----------



## mandy121

kelster823 said:


> you guys know if you want to center everything .. it is very easy
> 
> at the beginning of all your siggy info type in [ center ] and at the end of it all [ / center ]
> 
> of course NO SPACES

ty hun just fixed mine x


----------



## Linny

Whitbit22 said:


> Hello wonderful ladies! Im waiting at the docs office surrounded by babies and pregnant ladies! Yay! How cruel is the world? Hope you are all doing well..
> 
> Never- girl you rule! :haha:

Hey whit, you getting a preggo test hun? EVERYBODY is pregnant aaaargh LOL!! Good luck xx


----------



## nevertogether

linny - i know. it's 9pm here already, and that's pretty late for me, haha. hoping the rain keeps going so we don't have to run tomorrow. i love running, but some days i'm just not up to it and i've had that week. slow down on all the computer jive you're doing, you might outdo yourself 

whit - you rock!  hopefully in the morning i will read post about what happened at the doc.

*GOOD NIGHT MY MACA LOVELY LADIES!*


----------



## nevertogether

oh, and don't be talking to much about everyone's :bfp: cause you are getting soon linny!


----------



## Linny

Awwww thanks hun! I hope so but its almost a year for me now so its hard to stay positive!! You on the other hand...........BFP coming your way!!!!

Running in the rain, you poor lamb!! I feel cold just thinking about it!

Worked it out Kel, was spelling centre the English way DOH!!!


----------



## SBB

Night never :wave: 

Lol all your siggys look beautiful... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

aww Whit- that suxs... been my life for the last 2 weeks- ... and I am SURE I'll be seeing more tomorow when I go to the doctors... :( but I know one day that will be ME :)

LINNY... Centre.. how funny.. I would be pronoucing that a completely different way.. LOL and POSITIVIE muh friend.. POSITIVE thoughts ONLY 

Never- YUCK rain for one thing, running the second YUCK thing.. LOL not a runner never was.. I hated running while playing basketball,,, but I had toooo.. LOL nite nite!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

ttcbaby117 said:


> mandy - chart is looking good...looks like you mightve implanted 7dpo...lets hope for a nice temp tomorrow.
> 
> celtic - your chart is also looking good...nice temp rise...
> 
> never - Oh I want to test but I am such a chicken...hahahaha....I just dont think i can handle the bfn ya know

Thanks for looking :flower:, your chart looks really good when do you plan on testing :hugs:

Mandy I agree yours looks great as well:flower:


----------



## mandy121

Mandy I agree yours looks great as well ...

ty hun


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh I think I am going to wait till monday celtic.....thanks for looking. i am also on clomid though and I heard that this can make your chart sometimes look better than it actually is so I am not getting my hopes up. SBB, do you know if clomid does that?

Linny - great job on the siggy.....

night night never!!!

kel - good on helping everyone with their siggy.....hahahahaha....My power is back on and I am finally able to answer everyone....yippeeeeeeee....so I have 2 hours to chat then off I go....gosh I love it here!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh I think I am going to wait till monday celtic.....thanks for looking. i am also on clomid though and I heard that this can make your chart sometimes look better than it actually is so I am not getting my hopes up. SBB, do you know if clomid does that?
> 
> Linny - great job on the siggy.....
> 
> night night never!!!
> 
> kel - good on helping everyone with their siggy.....hahahahaha....My power is back on and I am finally able to answer everyone....yippeeeeeeee....so I have 2 hours to chat then off I go....gosh I love it here!!!

Good Luck :hugs::flower:


----------



## kelster823

oooh can we just move May along already................. I wanna start seeing those :bfp:


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> oooh can we just move May along already................. I wanna start seeing those :bfp:

Me tooo :flower:


----------



## mandy121

me too lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

me too!!!!


----------



## mandy121

ive had neg today just hope i get pos in few days x


----------



## kelster823

mandy121 said:


> ive had neg today just hope i get pos in few days x

hmm sweetie you are only 8dpo.... don't freak out... PMA... but I would be doing it myself as well.. not gonna lie... :lol:


----------



## CelticNiamh

mandy121 said:


> ive had neg today just hope i get pos in few days x

To early so dont lose hope yet! implantation takes 4 days so wait another two is it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Ttc I'm not sure if clomid would do that... I definitely had a much slower smoother rise at ov on clomid, whereas I usually had a big jump... But I'm not sure that was the clomid... 

I can't wait for everyone to test! 

Still on my phone and haven't been on my laptop but I will be on properly and stalk you all properly tomorrow :D

I'm off to bed soon, not sure I'll sleep! 

Night everyone x x x


----------



## mandy121

i will do ty hun ,, keeps me hoping still ,, xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks sbb.....sleep tight!


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> I'm off to bed soon, not sure I'll sleep!
> 
> Night everyone x x x

YOU'LL BE FINE... I JUST KNOW IT.... can't wait to hear all about the BEDAZZLED eggie I told you all about, about a month ago :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh and sbb....I cant wait to see your lil bean tomorrow....post a pic when you can!

welsh are you out there....how are you hun?????


----------



## SBB

Thank you... 

Kell I hope the eggie is bedazzled!! 

Welshie hope you're ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

oh babe that thing is so bedazzled up......... s/he is gonna wave at ya tomorrow :winkwink: 

hee heeee it is gonna be a wonderful experience.... you are gonna be tickled pink or blue tomorrow


----------



## SBB

Hope so Hun :D 

Thank you :hugs: 

Night night x x x


----------



## kelster823

hmmpfftt I hate this time of the day for me...

the rest of you are in La La land.. and we are just getting ready to have dinner.. 6:30pm here... 

dam it's quiet.. LOL :rofl:


----------



## Whitbit22

Ugh I can feel the witch coming !!


----------



## nevertogether

noooooo! keep your fx'ed until she rears her ugly head whit! PMA all the way!


----------



## Whitbit22

After dh and I bd'd a minute ago i cramped pretty bad too. But it went away, so IDK! IM Fxed till the end tho. thanks hun!


----------



## nevertogether

work work work time, blah, it's too early :( i will talk to you more tonight whit. oh i'm so excited for arein! :happydance:


----------



## Whitbit22

Me too! :D :D
Have a good day hun!! :)


----------



## mandy121

morning all. still neg test today but fx i still get pos soon as my ff says 10dpo now as i took out all the neg okps lol.. x now it gone back to day 12, suppose it only day out any way ,,


----------



## nevertogether

This day rocks! I wake up at 4:30 this morning to tell my handsome man goodnight :) I get up, get ready, here about my buddy AREIN's possible :bfp: and then off to work I go. In a good mood! I go to P.T. thinking we're going to have to run, but since it's raining they called it off. Happy more. Then we begin stretching and this girl I dislike get's her foot ran over by a maintenance stand (mean I know, but this girl is a homewrecker and I can't stand her) so good again! Then my PLT SGT calls us all in the office and tells us no PT go home. Rock on. WELL, my squad leader comes up to me and tells me due to my hard work I can have the day off. So here I am! Best day in a long time!

:wave:


----------



## mandy121

have a nice day off hun and relax


----------



## Linny

wahoo never, what a great start to the wkend. Hmmm ive no time for home wreckers too hun! I'm jus headin to work but no overtime for me tomorrow so its all good woop woop! Hope all u ladies are well, good luck with the scan SBB, big hugs to u all x x


----------



## SBB

Never I just laughed about the girls foot that's so funny! 
Have a good day...

Whit keep that damn witch away!

Right I have to get ready to go to my scan... They didn't tell me too but I guess I need to drink loads of water so I'll be wetting myself by the time I get there!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Thanks linny! 

Welshie I can see you :D how did it go hun? 

Going in the shower back in a minute x x x


----------



## nevertogether

Haha glad you gals find the humor in it too. :D Good luck SBB!


----------



## sparkle05

Good luck SBB :hugs: xx


----------



## sparkle05

nevertogether said:


> This day rocks! I wake up at 4:30 this morning to tell my handsome man goodnight :) I get up, get ready, here about my buddy AREIN's possible :bfp: and then off to work I go. In a good mood! I go to P.T. thinking we're going to have to run, but since it's raining they called it off. Happy more. Then we begin stretching and this girl I dislike get's her foot ran over by a maintenance stand (mean I know, but this girl is a homewrecker and I can't stand her) so good again! Then my PLT SGT calls us all in the office and tells us no PT go home. Rock on. WELL, my squad leader comes up to me and tells me due to my hard work I can have the day off. So here I am! Best day in a long time!
> 
> :wave:

Enjoy your day never :hugs: I know it shouldn't of made me smile but :rofl: homewreckers should have their feet and more ran over everyday lol xx


----------



## sparkle05

mandy121 said:


> ive had neg today just hope i get pos in few days x

Fingers and toes crossed for you mandy :hugs: xx


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:hi:....I'm back:winkwink:
Thank-you all so much for all your thoughts yesterday...it meant a lot reading over all the posts I'd missed this morning:hugs:

SBB....GOODLUCK at your scan sweetheart....can't wait to hear all about it....hope they don't keep you waiting too long:hugs:

Whit....I'm so hopeful Babe:winkwink:

TTC....Hey there gorgeous chart owner:winkwink:...can't wait to stalk todays and how you haven't tested yet I will never know!....You deserve a medal as big as a frying pan:winkwink:

Mandy....hope you're ok hun....bfn's suck babe...why don't you leave it a couple of days before you test again....you maybe suprised what develops:hugs:...I hope so:winkwink:

Never...:yipee: for a day off sweets! Now please tell me how do you start to love running?!?!....:winkwink: Hope those 49 days fly by sweets:hugs:

Linny....How are you doing hun?

Kel...What are you upto today sweets? I must stalk that chart of yours later:hugs:

Sparkle...Hope you're ok Lovely:hugs:

Celtic and Ticktok...I don't think we've 'spoken' girls....I hope you're both ok:hugs:

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone....:hugs:

Well there was no fibroids or polyps so she ended up just doing a d&c and taking quite a bit of my lining away. They didn't read my notes yesterday and ended up giving me morphine afterwards opposed to pethedine and anti-sickness meds...I felt really rough all of yesterday with major dizziness, light-head and :sick:....kept myself composed thou and they allowed me to go home at 6pm last night....I wasn't staying:nope::haha:
Just feel quite hungover today really and I promise not a drop of alcohol has been consumed:dohh::rofl:
She did say that my Sex Hormone Binding Globulin levels are low from the bloods that my GP done....which can point to PCOS...even thou the ultrasound scan that I had done at the end of march and all previous ones have shown my ovaries to be fine....:shrug:
I've also been doing some research and apparently oestrogen will increase SHBG....so why if my oestrogen levels are high like she says they are are my SHBG low????....:shrug:
I do have quite a bit of weight that I'd like to shift and she uses this I think as a cop out of doing anything more pro-active...I did challenge her on it thou when she said that it's probably causing you not to O. My weight hasn't suddenly become what it is...so why would O suddenly stop? It annoys me a little especially when my bmi is nowhere near as high as some women's and they are repeatedly getting pg without any problems:growlmad:
In the end she told me that she wants me to take norethisterone for 3 cycles to give me a break from all the bleeding and although it isn't a bcp it will reduce my chances of conceiving whilst taking it.
She said I may as well start taking it asap as I've not had any breaks in bleeding so who knows where my cycles are at. Wondering now whether I should continue with the maca whilst taking it. I may give this cycle a little longer to run and see what happens before I start to take it. If it looks like it's following the same course as the last few then I will...but IF I O then....:shrug:......Naughty Patient!:haha:
So I guess that's it in nutshell girls...feeling woozy and no further forward:dohh::wacko:

I almost forgot....I had my Jenny reading back.....apparently....
BFP in August from a cycle that starts in July. 
:blue: and edd would be april 26th may1st....not sure why you get two dates there...anyone know?
Which if I were to start the norethisterone today then it would be my first cycle not taking it....should I start it today girls....:help:....dunno what to do!:dohh:

Right I think this has almost turned into my memoirs and I'm sure you're sick of me rambling on half talking to myself at times:dohh: so I will post now and look forward to chatting :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hey welsh!

i am really glad you are starting to get some answers, however, I definitely agree that your doctor should take a different approach with you. i can't stand when doctors use certain things as a cop out to do more work. they need to get to the bottom of what is wrong with you, not just throw out things that they just assume is causing it. i'm sure you know your body way more than they do and if your weight hasn't been an issue, i doubt it will be. i'm always a doctor rebel so i would tell you just to wait it out, lol, but let's see what the other ladies say!

as for running, it's something i got used to. when i left for basic training in october of 08..i HATED it. after running every single day for those 2 months, i still HATED it. so i went to AIT for 7 months and ran every other day and still HATED it, but got here to germany and now i love it :) it's not hard for me at all. i can run and run and run and it doesn't bother me. it took a long time for me to get this way and i'm not going to lie i'm probably 1 out of 3 people in the platoon that even like to run. it's not normal haha.


----------



## SBB

Hey Girls :D 

Well we saw the little bean and its teeny tiny heartbeat! It is 4.6mm so it's really tiny! But apparently the right size for 6ish weeks... I have got a pic I will post it in a minute, but it's so small I doubt you'll even see it lol! 

My right ovary is quite enlarged, 50mmx37mm which is too big. Probably been over stimulated by the Clomid... So I have to go back in 2 weeks and if it's still big, or even bigger they may have to drain it at some point. 

But I don't think that will hurt the beanie so that's ok! 

Welshie I'm glad everything went ok, I'm going to reply to you properly in a minute :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

SBB :happydance: this is wonderful wonderful WONDERFUL news! i'm so happy your bean is growing well mama! :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

I think I could probably learn to enjoy it if there was someone behind me sgt major style:winkwink: I guess the start of anything can be difficult until it becomes habit....well done you thou.

I am going to seriously try and lose some weight in the next 6mths which is when she wants to see me again. Just to show that I'm keeping my end of the bargain and it'll give me more amo to use I guess:winkwink:....and obviously the new clothes etc would be fab:winkwink: You'll have to keep an eye on my weight loss ticker on my chart homepage and kick my ass occassionally:winkwink:
She told me to stop charting as well....:shock:....because of the added stress blah de blah de blah:dohh: and although I agree with her it does add more stress the cynical view when I'm around docs emerges and thinks....well if I don't chart then I don't know if I'm O...which gives her another escape route from doing any work!.....So have decided that maybe I will stop charting....it's going to be super hard....but I will rock on up to my doc's every cycle for them to check my progesterone levels....I HATE PATIENTS LIKE ME:haha::rofl:


----------



## kelster823

OK THAT IS IT... Welshie get your arse over here to the States NOW..........gonna find out exactly WTH is wrong..... :( but glad no fibroids or polyps and now a fresh new clean uterus... OH BOY watch out.. you know what they say about that right??? hmm maybe that reading (which you KNOW SBB is ognna kill you for getting :rofl:) is gonna come true... :hugs:

morning everyone...

SBB............:happydance: :happydance: can't wait to hear about the scan.. what time do you goooooooooooooo :happydance: :happydance:

I have my doc's appointment at 2:30 here sooo frigin late for you guys... just last blood for the MC,, PLEASE PLEASE be at 0, and a lil talk with the doc abiut my next step.... it appears I am def O'ing.... temp rise this morning.. told hubby no :sex: for the next week................he wasn't happy but I said Jeff honey my body needs a break..............good lord.. :winkwink:

Whit I soo hope :af: is NOT on her way.. PMA PMA PMA PMA

Morning Never, Linny, Mandy (STOP TAKING TESTS you are gonna drive yourself insane) Sparkel... haven't seen you around for a bit


----------



## WelshRose

OMG SBB....:yipee::headspin::happydance::wohoo:
That's FAB news sweetheart! I'm so glad everything went well. Hope that Ovary settles down, I'm sure they wouldn't do anything that would risk beanie:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

welsh - 

you crack me up!

i will put my drill sergeant hat on if i know your slacking on your ticker girl  i'm not very mean, haha, but i will try. only mean to those homewreckers like sparkle, LOL. she wants to run over EVERYTHING on them. haha.

if you need any ideas for exercise or anything, let me know. we do tons of stuff and i know a lot of people that have been doing pretty well losing weight. : hugs:


----------



## SBB

Ok this photo is completely pointless, when he had it up on the screen we could see it and see the little heart beat pulsing, and for some reason the guy has selected this to give us as our picture - you can't even see it!! 

So if you look in the black bit, in the middle on the left is a blurry bit thats a bit whiter. That's it. :haha: 

Stupid man they charged us £2 and you can't even see it :rofl: 

Oh well.... As long as we know it's there! :happydance:

x x x
 



Attached Files:







Baby 07:05:2010.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Kel:hugs:
I hope everything goes ok later for you sweets, what is the time difference between us?

Stoopid Gyne huh....:growlmad:
I'm going to play ball...I think and take the tablets etc and focus on losing weight for
6mths and then I will definately be requesting a referral elsewhere if she has no action plan at that time. Hopefully of course Jenny's predictions will come true but if not I'm 
determined that I'm going to get it sorted:bodyb:
Do you think I should start taking the Norethisterone today....or wait? And should I take maca at the same time?...I'm thinking maybe not :shrug:


----------



## WelshRose

nevertogether said:


> welsh -
> 
> you crack me up!
> 
> i will put my drill sergeant hat on if i know your slacking on your ticker girl  i'm not very mean, haha, but i will try. only mean to those homewreckers like sparkle, LOL. she wants to run over EVERYTHING on them. haha.
> 
> if you need any ideas for exercise or anything, let me know. we do tons of stuff and i know a lot of people that have been doing pretty well losing weight. : hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Thanks so much Babe...:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Ok this photo is completely pointless, when he had it up on the screen we could see it and see the little heart beat pulsing, and for some reason the guy has selected this to give us as our picture - you can't even see it!!
> 
> So if you look in the black bit, in the middle on the left is a blurry bit thats a bit whiter. That's it. :haha:
> 
> Stupid man they charged us £2 and you can't even see it :rofl:
> 
> Oh well.... As long as we know it's there! :happydance:
> 
> x x x

THEY CHARGED you for the photo.. geesh

:happydance: :happydance: YAY YAY YAY :happydance::happydance:

so glad everything went well and you saw the heartbeat.... it must of been AMAZING????????????????????


----------



## kelster823

Welshie it is 6:12am here now.. you are what 5 hrs ahead???


----------



## SBB

Right - Welshie :D 

Sorry you felt rough afterwards yesterday, I'm glad they let you leave though. When you feel awful you just want your home comforts... 

Do you def know your estrogen levels are high? Why do you keep getting Highs on your cbfm? I have never used one and I don't understand how they work - but that doesn't seem right to me... 

Don't let those cheeky sods use your weight as an issue... that is so annoying! That can't be the reason you're not OVing as you say because it hasn't changed since you were OVing!! 

Sorry I don't know anything about norethisterone, what does it do? Stop you bleeding... Will you still ov? And how much does it reduce your chances of conceiving? 

TBH you keep waiting to see what happens with your cycles, and so far not much has... so you may just be wasting time if you wait this one out too... :shrug:

Your Jenny reading - I guess you will get 2 dates because then she gets 2 guesses!! I hope she'd right :D 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Kel...Yep....I never cursed world time differences before starting this thread...:dohh:
Let us know how you get on thou chick:hugs:

SBB....I can see him/her....just about:winkwink: It'll be so amazing when you go for the 12wk one at how much has changed in just the space of 6wks....truly amazing babe...treasure every second:hugs:


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> Welshie it is 6:12am here now.. you are what 5 hrs ahead???

Yep! 11.12 here when you wrote that :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> so glad everything went well and you saw the heartbeat.... it must of been AMAZING????????????????????

He didn't say anything for _ages_ and was just looking at the screen, so I really thought he was going to say something bad! Then he turned it round and said everything is fine. Phew! Was sooooo relieved. I asked if I was allowed to swear then said 'thank fuck for that!' lol! 

He didn't have the right machine to listen to the heartbeat which is a shame, so we could just see it pulsing... 

It's all so tiny... We were thinking we could tell some people now, but I'm not sure now, I think we'll wait til at least after the next one at 8 weeks so it's a bit bigger... 

x x x 

Hope everything goes ok later Kell, let us know... Will keep my fingers crossed it comes back 0... 

Looks like you're OVing - CD14 a proper normal cycle - that's good. I hope it stays like that so when you're ready it's all nice and simple :D 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

I think I'm going to start taking it with lunch today hun:thumbup: It's a man-made progesterone so the idea is that it will stop my bleeding while I take it for 21days and then give me a period in the week that I'm not taking it before I start taking it again. As for O I'm really not sure. 
My gyne has done bloods before that have shown high oestrogen levels and apparently the lining that they removed both yesterday and two years ago both looked indicative of high levels. This also ties in with the CBFM as it measures oestrogen levels and LH levels...it's crazy everybody who uses it is desperate for their peak days...and I'm actually wanting a low day:dohh: Just so I can see things cycling properly again.

:hug:


----------



## SBB

Well I agree just start taking it... 

I just realised I wrote 'will you still ov' when obviously you don't - sorry! What I meant was can you ovulate while on it... 

I hope it helps and levels things off for you :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Apparently it's not effective to use it for bc but whether it will enable me to Ovulate whilst on it I'm not sure...possibly not:shrug:
As you say thou as long as it helps to level things I shall be a happy bunny:lol:


----------



## Rudeollie

SBB said:


> Awwww hello little beany! Me and my bean look forward to growing nice and big with you and your mummy xxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## SBB

He he thanks Ollie :D :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## sparkle05

WelshRose said:


> I think I could probably learn to enjoy it if there was someone behind me sgt major style:winkwink: I guess the start of anything can be difficult until it becomes habit....well done you thou.
> 
> I am going to seriously try and lose some weight in the next 6mths which is when she wants to see me again. Just to show that I'm keeping my end of the bargain and it'll give me more amo to use I guess:winkwink:....and obviously the new clothes etc would be fab:winkwink: You'll have to keep an eye on my weight loss ticker on my chart homepage and kick my ass occassionally:winkwink:
> She told me to stop charting as well....:shock:....because of the added stress blah de blah de blah:dohh: and although I agree with her it does add more stress the cynical view when I'm around docs emerges and thinks....well if I don't chart then I don't know if I'm O...which gives her another escape route from doing any work!.....So have decided that maybe I will stop charting....it's going to be super hard....but I will rock on up to my doc's every cycle for them to check my progesterone levels....I HATE PATIENTS LIKE ME:haha::rofl:

Hi welsh, im glad you are ok :flower: and things are starting to be sorted :hugs: I think doctors use the weight issue to keep their paper work down lol.

I myself have weight to loose. 4 stone to be exact :growlmad: I have already lost 1 stone 7lbs and have been following the slimmingworld diet. I have had a few weeks off and am struggling to get back into it :blush:. I so want to provide my baby with a healthy body to grow in and healthy mummy to look after him/her. It just feels so hard. 
If you would like a weight loss buddy count me in :hugs: xx


----------



## kelster823

well that is wonderful muh friend wonderful..... 

Welshie ahh progesterone... the wonderful world of F'ing progesterone....


----------



## sparkle05

SBB said:


> Ok this photo is completely pointless, when he had it up on the screen we could see it and see the little heart beat pulsing, and for some reason the guy has selected this to give us as our picture - you can't even see it!!
> 
> So if you look in the black bit, in the middle on the left is a blurry bit thats a bit whiter. That's it. :haha:
> 
> Stupid man they charged us £2 and you can't even see it :rofl:
> 
> Oh well.... As long as we know it's there! :happydance:
> 
> x x x

Aw SBB your little beanny. I know i have said it before but a masive congratulations :hugs: Im so glad everything is going good :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## nevertogether

kelster i love your new avatar pic :D you guys look so cute together and happy!


----------



## Linny

afternoon ladies, jus a quickie cos im on my lunch break an using my phone! Yey SBB so glad to hear all is well with beanie, must have been amazin hun! Now shrink ovary SHRINK! i hope its listening to me. Welsh - glad they didn't find any nasties in there. I would start on the meds if its gonna stop the bleedin an help get u back on track. Hope ur all enjoyin ur day and never - give me a tip on an exercise that will give me a flat stomach with out any PAIN lol! If u don't ask u don't get x x


----------



## Linny

oh an my OH was most upset to see i hadn't put a pic of him on my profile lol x x


----------



## nevertogether

haha linny - i think you just asked for the impossible. you know, i've done a lot of ab excercises in my two years in the army and there has yet to be one that hasn't caused any pain. i swear there is even days STILL that i wake up the next morning asking if i got hit by a truck sleeping. you know how when you laugh it hurts? ugh.. but there are plenty of good ab exercises. have you ever heard of flutter kicks? they are very good for flat abs!


----------



## nevertogether

gee linny how unthoughtful, post one! :OP haha j/k


----------



## sparkle05

kelster823 said:


> OK THAT IS IT... Welshie get your arse over here to the States NOW..........gonna find out exactly WTH is wrong..... :( but glad no fibroids or polyps and now a fresh new clean uterus... OH BOY watch out.. you know what they say about that right??? hmm maybe that reading (which you KNOW SBB is ognna kill you for getting :rofl:) is gonna come true... :hugs:
> 
> morning everyone...
> 
> SBB............:happydance: :happydance: can't wait to hear about the scan.. what time do you goooooooooooooo :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I have my doc's appointment at 2:30 here sooo frigin late for you guys... just last blood for the MC,, PLEASE PLEASE be at 0, and a lil talk with the doc abiut my next step.... it appears I am def O'ing.... temp rise this morning.. told hubby no :sex: for the next week................he wasn't happy but I said Jeff honey my body needs a break..............good lord.. :winkwink:
> 
> Whit I soo hope :af: is NOT on her way.. PMA PMA PMA PMA
> 
> Morning Never, Linny, Mandy (STOP TAKING TESTS you are gonna drive yourself insane) Sparkel... haven't seen you around for a bit

Hi kelster, i have been working all week :growlmad: I work in a nursery and have been doing some extra hours, by the time i get home and sort the girls out i can't even bring myself to turn the kettle on let alone the computer lol so havn't posted as much as i would of liked to :nope:
I think one of the little monsters has passed me a cold to. 

Im so glad your body seems to be getting back to normal :hugs: Fingers crossed when you are ready and rested it will soon be your :bfp: we see flashing away. :hugs: xx


----------



## mandy121

so happy for u sbb on ur scan..:hugs::hugs:

ty welsh and hope everything ok with u :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Thanks everyone :hugs: 

You ladies are the best :D 

X x x


----------



## mandy121

can u take maca and clomid only a friend asked me today ? and i told her to join here as it the best x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - I am back from an island of darkness....for how long??? not sure power could go off again at any moment...UGH...only another 5-6 more days of this. Last night we went and slept at the in laws b/c they have a generator and I forgot my thermometer...so i did not get a temp this morning...of course I am kicking myself now...other than that not much going on here.

SBB - AWWWWWW I love your little blurry bean!!! Congrats love.....and we are all going to do the shrink ovary dance for you...when do you go back to get it checked again? is it causing any pain?

never - good on the day off!!

Kel - I am on east coast time also so we can chat together hahaha

welsh - I am so happy you are ok and that they didnt find anything....so now we need to figure out what the bleeding is all about..I would start taking the pills now...I had a month of full bleeding before my fibroid surgery and it was horrible so I know what you are going through...the fast relief the better...and we want to make sure you psychic reading comes through so starting it now will help that along ;)

mandy - I am taking clomid adn maca and sbb got pregnant using them both so I think it is ok.

Linny - how are you doing today hun?

sparkle and all other maca girls...good morning and hope you are all doing well!!!!!!


----------



## mandy121

ty ill let her know and get her to join here later xx how is everyone today ?xx


----------



## sparkle05

Well mandy i have a stinking cold and sore throat :growlmad:. I think one of those little monsters i work with passed it on to me grrrr. So in enjoying my day off feeling very sorry for myself lol.

How are you doing ? i see you have been testing. It's so hard to wait isn't it. I tested so many times last month. I have promised myself i will not lest until the day AF is due this month (yeah right) Fingers crossed for you mandy :hugs: xx


----------



## nevertogether

some of you girls test so much it makes me want to go test even knowing i'm not going to have a :bfp: LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

haha never...thats funny! Mandy and sparkle - I really want to test but am so scared of the bfn...they really get me down. How do you cope with seeing the bfn??


----------



## mandy121

lol. i hate the bfns and it does get me down and then i think im out then ,, but my fault for testing so early.. but im not testing now till 3 days time,, so i say lol xx


----------



## nevertogether

when i missed my march period (after seeing DH my february cycle) i was so excited to get a :bfp: i thought this was it. i for the first time ever, never got a period in march. it was so weird. i was due on 10 march. on 15 march i got brown discharge. 16 march bleeding. 17 march very light spotting. 18 march very light spotting. (like three or four dots both days..) and that's it. i think i got like a million bfn's and then my period came right on schedule on 14 apr. i was so sad :( the only thing that kept me going was my PMA. i know it's hard to say when it will happen, it will. it annoys a lot of people, but it really works for me. not only that, but being sad about it really isn't going to change anything so you might as well pick up and move on with a good attitude, because a negative one certainly isn't going to help. now DH and i get a shot in june, and hopefully we get ours! if we don't, and i have to wait a year to try because of deployment, then that is how it will be. can't change it. :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## mandy121

ttcbaby117-- ur chart does look very good .x


----------



## mandy121

nevertogether said:


> when i missed my march period (after seeing DH my february cycle) i was so excited to get a :bfp: i thought this was it. i for the first time ever, never got a period in march. it was so weird. i was due on 10 march. on 15 march i got brown discharge. 16 march bleeding. 17 march very light spotting. 18 march very light spotting. (like three or four dots both days..) and that's it. i think i got like a million bfn's and then my period came right on schedule on 14 apr. i was so sad :( the only thing that kept me going was my PMA. i know it's hard to say when it will happen, it will. it annoys a lot of people, but it really works for me. not only that, but being sad about it really isn't going to change anything so you might as well pick up and move on with a good attitude, because a negative one certainly isn't going to help. now DH and i get a shot in june, and hopefully we get ours! if we don't, and i have to wait a year to try because of deployment, then that is how it will be. can't change it. :shrug: :hugs:

aww u got such good attitude towards it,, i do feel sad wen i get bfn but i do think like u and try again it will happen ,, x


----------



## sparkle05

ttcbaby117 said:


> haha never...thats funny! Mandy and sparkle - I really want to test but am so scared of the bfn...they really get me down. How do you cope with seeing the bfn??

Last month every time i got a BFN (and there were alot) i just couldn't belive it i thought all the tests were faulty lol. I was so sure that i was pregnant. Even though i have had 6 MC i have been blessed with 3 children. I think i cope because i have children i know that I can do it, it's just up to my body not to let me down :growlmad:

When will you be testing ? 

Good luck fingers crossed this is your month :hugs: xx


----------



## nevertogether

love your attitude sparkle. sorry about all of your angels, but so happy you have three great kids to show! i have a ? where are you from? i see bristol, but the only one i know is in TN and not sure if that's the same..LOL..


----------



## sparkle05

mandy121 said:


> lol. i hate the bfns and it does get me down and then i think im out then ,, but my fault for testing so early.. but im not testing now till 3 days time,, so i say lol xx

Get your oh to hide the tests and only let you have them in 3 days time. (no matter how much you beg or what you offer for them). Or you could tape your hands up lol :hugs:


----------



## mandy121

sparkle05 said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> lol. i hate the bfns and it does get me down and then i think im out then ,, but my fault for testing so early.. but im not testing now till 3 days time,, so i say lol xx
> 
> Get your oh to hide the tests and only let you have them in 3 days time. (no matter how much you beg or what you offer for them). Or you could tape your hands up lol :hugs:Click to expand...


lol.. we dont live together so bit hard lol but if i dont get it this month then next cycle were trying that smep plan ,, hope this maca has some good effects soon, but only on 3rd day lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ladies -

never - that is a great way to think....fxed you hit in June....I would love to see your BFP!!!! Great PMA!!!! You and Mandy are right it will happen when the time is right...I guess I am just an impatient person ;) 

Mandy - thanks for looking at my chart! I just feel that many have had nice charts and no bfp.

sparkle - If I may ask why did you feel you were pg...were you having symptoms or just had a gut feeling? I have had a gut feeling from the start of this cycle but I am trying really hard to ignore it....Doesnt help that DH told me from 2 months ago when I was starting my clomid that this was going to be the month...hahaha...who knows...I think I will test on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## sparkle05

nevertogether said:


> love your attitude sparkle. sorry about all of your angels, but so happy you have three great kids to show! i have a ? where are you from? i see bristol, but the only one i know is in TN and not sure if that's the same..LOL..

Bristol in rainy old Engaland lol :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

haha, germany is pretty darn rainy too. i hate the weather here!


----------



## sparkle05

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks ladies -
> 
> never - that is a great way to think....fxed you hit in June....I would love to see your BFP!!!! Great PMA!!!! You and Mandy are right it will happen when the time is right...I guess I am just an impatient person ;)
> 
> Mandy - thanks for looking at my chart! I just feel that many have had nice charts and no bfp.
> 
> sparkle - If I may ask why did you feel you were pg...were you having symptoms or just had a gut feeling? I have had a gut feeling from the start of this cycle but I am trying really hard to ignore it....Doesnt help that DH told me from 2 months ago when I was starting my clomid that this was going to be the month...hahaha...who knows...I think I will test on Monday or Tuesday.

Well ttc i felt very sick. I even stopped on one of our jogging sessions and was sick in the bush lol
It turns out that the pregnancy vitimans that i was taking one of the side effects was sickness :dohh: As soon as i stopped taking them i stopped feeling sick. I have such awful sickness when im pregnant that i totaly thought this is it :dohh: To add insult to injury AF showed up 4 days late too lol
Do you have many symptoms ? I cant comment on your chart cause i dont have a clue. :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

nevertogether said:


> haha, germany is pretty darn rainy too. i hate the weather here!

Crap isn't it. Im a proper little sun bunny, i hate the rain. Trouble is im terrified of flying and i mean to the point of getting to the airport and refusing to get on the plane lol So im stuck with the british weather :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

You are a bunch of chatterboxes today! I just had a sleep for about an hour and a half! 

I keep having sexy dreams :blush: I think it's because I haven't had sex since I ovulated - I don't know how I will keep this up for 8 months!! 

Never you have a great attitude towards it... I think that's the best way to be... It's hard not to get your hopes up, but once AF comes you just have to look ahead. I have to admit before I was on Clomid, it was so depressing for me, not just because I hadn't got my bfp, but because I knew I had a 5 week+ wait just to ovulate... I could have handled 14 days! 

Mandy fingers crossed for you. I still poas every day - I bought 50 ICs & it's hard to stop!! 

TTC shame about your temp this morning but I will stalk tomorrow :D 

Sparkle you don't temp? Would you mind starting as it's hard to stalk you properly otherwise :rofl: 

TTC I go back in just over 2 weeks to see if the ovary has calmed down yet! It only hurts a little but she said it might get worse as everything grows... 

x x x


----------



## sparkle05

Right off on the school run before i have to explain to the teachers that im late because i was talking to my online friends lol. Enjoy the rest of the afternoon ladies :hugs: xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok....thanks sparkle....Only symptoms I seem to be having is sore boob and nips...sore boobs are norm for me though...not the nips but last month on my first month of clomid I had sore nips but not sore boobs....all very confusing...and one night where I seriously felt like I was going to be sick. but it went away when I ate. I have having some cramping which started yesterday but that could just be me getting ready for af....so sad all these symptoms can be explained away!

sbb - I hope that cysts goes away!!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> hmmpfftt I hate this time of the day for me...
> 
> the rest of you are in La La land.. and we are just getting ready to have dinner.. 6:30pm here...
> 
> dam it's quiet.. LOL :rofl:

Kel the joys of time difference :flower: Love your profile picture and good luck with your blood tests :thumbup:



Whitbit22 said:


> After dh and I bd'd a minute ago i cramped pretty bad too. But it went away, so IDK! IM Fxed till the end tho. thanks hun!

I felt the same last night but Im 7 or 8 DPO so a bit early for AF I hope FX she is not on her way for you either.



SBB said:


> Hey Girls :D
> 
> Well we saw the little bean and its teeny tiny heartbeat! It is 4.6mm so it's really tiny! But apparently the right size for 6ish weeks... I have got a pic I will post it in a minute, but it's so small I doubt you'll even see it lol!
> 
> My right ovary is quite enlarged, 50mmx37mm which is too big. Probably been over stimulated by the Clomid... So I have to go back in 2 weeks and if it's still big, or even bigger they may have to drain it at some point.
> 
> But I don't think that will hurt the beanie so that's ok!
> 
> Welshie I'm glad everything went OK, I'm going to reply to you properly in a minute :hugs:
> 
> x x x

Oh Wow Hun I can see the little bean amazing and I'm delighted all was well and you got to see a little heart beat, brilliant :hugs:


Welshrose hello back at you, my sister had problems with bleeding about 3 years ago she would bleed for nearly 3 months at a time and then have nothing for months again. they told her it was her weight and she had PCOS the doctor told her if she lost her weight she would more than likely have a normal cycle again but when she TCC she will need help to get pregnant. her cycles did sort them self's out not sure if they did any thing though.
I'm wondering though I agree your Gyne is doing the cop out with the weight thing but what blood tests did they do, did they check all is well with the pituitary gland etc. would you consider seeing a herbalist or acupuncturer to may be help you on your journey! I hope what she has given you works and gets you back on track may be the DNC will do that as well :hugs:

Never wow how do you manage not seeing DH so long it must be a pain. will you not see him for a year after June nice one on having a day off :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

it's not easy celtic, but it's just part of the military :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

where is everyone...I still have power someone needs to chat with me....hahahaahaha

celtic -did you take your temp this morning early or late? how much earlier or later?????? I am avidly stalking your chart as you can see ;)


----------



## nevertogether

i'm here ttcbaby :)


----------



## sparkle05

SBB said:


> You are a bunch of chatterboxes today! I just had a sleep for about an hour and a half!
> 
> I keep having sexy dreams :blush: I think it's because I haven't had sex since I ovulated - I don't know how I will keep this up for 8 months!!
> 
> Never you have a great attitude towards it... I think that's the best way to be... It's hard not to get your hopes up, but once AF comes you just have to look ahead. I have to admit before I was on Clomid, it was so depressing for me, not just because I hadn't got my bfp, but because I knew I had a 5 week+ wait just to ovulate... I could have handled 14 days!
> 
> Mandy fingers crossed for you. I still poas every day - I bought 50 ICs & it's hard to stop!!
> 
> TTC shame about your temp this morning but I will stalk tomorrow :D
> 
> Sparkle you don't temp? Would you mind starting as it's hard to stalk you properly otherwise :rofl:
> 
> TTC I go back in just over 2 weeks to see if the ovary has calmed down yet! It only hurts a little but she said it might get worse as everything grows...
> 
> x x x

I will give it ago next month just for you SBB. I have never been stalked before sounds fun lol :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Never...hahaha...the power has not been on for this long in days...I am not sure what to do with myself.....lol....anyway, I am sitting online in ff looking at other peoples charts....trying to see if they are similar to mine. I can really obsess when I put my mind to it.


----------



## nevertogether

haha, i totally understand. i have internet almost 24/7 and all i like to do is sit on here and play my facebook games. not much to do without DH here, haha. other than that i work and lay with my dog.


----------



## sparkle05

Love the avitar photo never xx


----------



## nevertogether

hehe thanks sparkle :) wish i could have like a million, i can never decide on one haha!


----------



## sparkle05

nevertogether said:


> hehe thanks sparkle :) wish i could have like a million, i can never decide on one haha!

I changed mine as it was eore under a rain cloud and i thought that was a bit depressing lol
I keep thinking about putting a picture of me on here but we havn't told anyone we are TTC and it's just my luck some noisy bugger finds me lol x


----------



## nevertogether

awww i love eore, but i do understand. not very sparkly haha. DH and i don't talk to anyone about TTC either, but all my friends either work in bars or are in the army so the last thing they are doing is searching on here! :)


----------



## sparkle05

nevertogether said:


> awww i love eore, but i do understand. not very sparkly haha. DH and i don't talk to anyone about TTC either, but all my friends either work in bars or are in the army so the last thing they are doing is searching on here! :)

We don't talk about it to anyone because we don't think they would be to impressed. lol 
My SIL has 2 children and can't understand why anyone would want more than 2. She's not very maternal. 
My mum is terrified i will suffer from SPD again, and already has 9 grand children and another one due in november. :wacko: 
My boss has 3 girls who are already pregnant and will be going on maternity leave very soon :dohh: she keeps saying " no more pregnacies girls. "
All my friends are around my age 34 so there is a very slim chance one of them may turn up here one day :blush: xx


----------



## SBB

Sparkle I didn't put a pic of me on either in case someone saw it as no one knows we are ttc... The chances are pretty slim! But you never know... 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

well, secret or not, i am hoping for your :bfp:! i can't talk about it at work because they hate for females to get pregnant. it's a lot of paperwork and there is always a risk that i will choose to leave my job which is breaking my contract. usually when females don't like they army they get pregnant so they can get out (and everyone knows it), but it leaves a bad name for us that like the army AND want to have kids.


----------



## Linny

Evening lovely girls!! 

I've been a little naughty and had a sneaky drink after work tonight!! Well I'm prob nowhere near ovulating yet and defo not preggo so whats the harm! I stopped drinking the first few months of trying but everytime AF came I felt even worse cos i do like a drink (not in an alcoholic kinda way :rofl:) and i've always been really social which is prob from my many years working in pubs!!!!

Never - your like a tonic hun! If all fails again this month I might be needing you to pick me up!! I tend to get really down that first day but then i'm ok! At least this time I know that I can get refererred by my doc for further tests cos it'l have been a year :happydance: LOVE your profile pic, i like the natural pictures. 

kel - you too are great for the PMA cos your so positive!! Hope your doing ok!!

TTC - :wacko: I really wanted to see your temp!! I'm living my BFP through you hun LOL!! Glad you finally got power back, how ya feeling!!

SBB - Ooooh lil beanie!! So teeny tiny, can't wait for the next scan pic!! Hope your ovary heard me earlier!!

Sparkle - I'm kinda with ya with the not sure bout posting a pic, i may do! My family know, but only cos its taken so long and I've ended up telling them! A couple of close friends know, my best friend started trying after me and got pregnant straight away! Now we never talk about it, I guess she feels uncomfortable or something!! She's due in early July and I can't wait to be a kinda auntie!!

Welsh - hope your ok. :hugs: to you all


----------



## sparkle05

Hi linny, my best friend had been trying to concive for a year. She gave up booze and followed a healthy diet. She had a big event coming up so they decided to put off trying for a month. Needless to say she went out got completely shit faced :dohh: and two weeks later had a BFP. Her baby girl is now 17 months.

I know it's only a slim chance of someone finding you but it is a chance lol. Im thinking that once i get my BFP and we have told people i might put one of me on :hugs: xx


----------



## Linny

Ha ha its so funny how that works. My friend spent her first month of trying teetotal and the second they'd only dtd once so she had assumed she wouldn't get pregnant! We got trashed one weekend, the next she was out again to see a band blah blah what was the outcome.........PREGNANT!! LOL she'll forever feel guilty for all that drinking LOL!!!


----------



## Linny

Hee hee I've outed OH!! Well he wanted me to put a pic of him LOL!!


----------



## kelster823

OMG you ladies have been VERY talkative today and i wish I could back and read it all but I gotta make some pasta salad for my best friends Bday celebration tonight

but back from the docs... all is good... we justb talked and he told me that 2 MC unfortunately is VERY common thing and really can't do anything with me unless i have another, which I told him WON'T HAPPEN.... they took 7 vials of blood though and is testing me for EVERYTHING..... so I gotta wait for about a week due to the amount of tests they are running but he told me when I get pregnant again they will put me on the progesterone pills ASAP.... and hopefully wll do the trick...... he said my age is not a factor at all.. which I was pleased to hear...

ok off to cut up the yummy stuff for the salad...

have a WONDERFUL evening


----------



## ttcbaby117

sparkle - I am in that boat also....no one knows we are ttc and this island is so gossipy I def. dont want them to know I am having trouble so I dont have a pic up either. 

linny - I am so sorry trust me I have been beating myself up today for not temping...hahaha....I just hope it stays high tomorrow. I must say I am kinda getting very excited but I am trying not to b/c I dont want the disappointment. I am having some serious symptoms...but who knows right they can all be explained away by af, clomid, or just me being weird....hahahaha

Kel - glad all went well, I hope all that blood will give us some answers...and I say us cuz I feel like we are all in this together.


----------



## ttcbaby117

welsh - how are you feeling today?


----------



## kelster823

> and I say us cuz I feel like we are all in this together


we are TOTALLY in this together,,, I aint given up HELL NO.... I am gonna get my lil bean again the dang thing is gonna STICK this time...


----------



## Whitbit22

kelster823 said:


> and I say us cuz I feel like we are all in this together
> 
> 
> we are TOTALLY in this together,,, I aint given up HELL NO.... I am gonna get my lil bean again the dang thing is gonna STICK this time...Click to expand...

:wohoo: wooo for PMA!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

ttcbaby117 said:


> where is everyone...I still have power someone needs to chat with me....hahahaahaha
> 
> celtic -did you take your temp this morning early or late? how much earlier or later?????? I am avidly stalking your chart as you can see ;)

Stalk away LOL it was at the right time only I was kinda sleep deprived as DD woke me up a lot plus I needed the loo about 3 times last night. I still think its right as I went back to sleep and it was 3 hours when I woke second time and it was the same temp. some one suggested it could be showing implantation all depends what tomorrows temp shows I guess. :flower:


----------



## kelster823

Celtic it could very well be an IP drop... whoo hooo I hope so..

WTH time is it there now????


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> Celtic it could very well be an IP drop... whoo hooo I hope so..
> 
> WTH time is it there now????

Im in Ireland and its just 22.14 :thumbup:

I hope so we shall see LOL good to hear your appointmet went well, great that the doc are going to put you on pogesterone as soon as you get pregnant :thumbup:

Never fair play to you :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yah ip is what I was thnking.......cant wait to see your chart tomorrow!!!


----------



## kelster823

CelticNiamh said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> Celtic it could very well be an IP drop... whoo hooo I hope so..
> 
> WTH time is it there now????
> 
> Im in Ireland and its just 22.14 :thumbup:
> 
> I hope so we shall see LOL good to hear your appointmet went well, great that the doc are going to put you on pogesterone as soon as you get pregnant :thumbup:
> 
> Never fair play to you :hugs::thumbup:Click to expand...

Ireland a place I sooo want to visit----- I would LOVE to see where all my ancestors came from.... :)

maybe one day I'll get there..............


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I am with you Kel, I would love to go there! My dh grandmother went last year and her pics were amazing. it was a dream of her to go to Ireland....so all the grandkids put together and sent her and her sister for 2 weeks. They had a ball, like two kids...hahahahaha


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> :

Ireland a place I sooo want to visit----- I would LOVE to see where all my ancestors came from.... :)

maybe one day I'll get there..............[/QUOTE]



ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah I am with you Kel, I would love to go there! My dh grandmother went last year and her pics were amazing. it was a dream of her to go to Ireland....so all the grandkids put together and sent her and her sister for 2 weeks. They had a ball, like two kids...hahahahaha

You would both love it! I tried to live in Australia and as much of a lovely country it was I missed home soooo much LOL

Kel were your family from in Ireland

If either of you get here you have to go to Achill Island its in Mayo you can drive on to it, its like stepping back in time amazing beautiful scenery and a cracking pub scene esp at the weekends. great spot for a visit.

How much of a rise should I expect if it is implantation today do you think!!! I wonder LOL


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah I am with you Kel, I would love to go there! My dh grandmother went last year and her pics were amazing. it was a dream of her to go to Ireland....so all the grandkids put together and sent her and her sister for 2 weeks. They had a ball, like two kids...hahahahaha

wow how nice,,,,,,

a friend of ours goes every year and we have other friends that are from there, they moved here in the 80's... I LOVE to listen to them talk.. he just had a 50th surprise party and his sister flew in for the weekend from Ireland... OMG how I had such great conversations with her....

hee hee they were in the bathroom and someone said knickers I said WTH knickers, you mean panties- underwear... lol and then she said something about runners,,, I said runners HUH... she was talking sneakers... LOL

okey dokey we are heading to my friends house 

you ladies have a wonderful evening talk to ya tomorrow

MUCHO HUGS


----------



## kelster823

I really don't know WHERE they were from, it was my great great grandparents.. maybe one day I will try to do a family tree

Australia OMG how lucky.. but I can hear ya on wantting to come home

I lived in Hawaii for a bit and couldn't WAIT to get back to the states and on the east coast... don't get me wrong Hawaii was beautiful but stuck on a rock-small one at that- and so far from home-- nice place to visit but not live unless you were born there and don;t knwo any different... drive around the island took an hour and if I did that here.. lordy I could see so many differnt things in different states,, NY, Penn, Maryland, Delaware, Rhode Island... ect ect ect 

OK NOW I AM OFF 

TA TA FOR NOW


----------



## nevertogether

linny - i will be your tonic whenever you need it girly! :)

hope everyone is having a good night. mine is almost over!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls I haven't read all the posts, I'll catch up tomorrow... But kell just read about your docs that all sounds good (well as good as it can be) I'm glad they are testing for everything and the next bedazzled eggie is gonna stick :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

Wow I've only missed an evening and Soooo many pages to read:shock:

Can't wait to hear any testing results girls.....anyone feeling weak and easily led astray....:test::test::test: :winkwink:

Well girls....I finally feel like me....no woozy sick going on today:yipee: I dread to think what I'd be like if I had to spend hours under GA:dohh:
I took 1 of the norethisterone tablets yesterday.... really can't believe that one 5mg tablet can have that much of an effect on my chart.....it's the highest ever:shock:...and was only taken an hour after when I would normally....:shrug: 
Guess we'll have to see what tomorrows looks like after I've taken two tablets today.

Not a lot planned for today except taking Callum swimming and Poppy out for a nice long walk later...assuming it's not raining:dohh:

Hope you're all ok and have got fab saturdays planned:hugs:

Sparkle....check out the sig babe...:winkwink::hugs:

Heapsa love to all.....:kiss:


----------



## nevertogether

good morning welsh and all my maca ladies! i hope you all have a great day. i went to friends last night and ate yummy chili and played mario kart wii. it was pretty fun, but everything always makes me miss DH. he loves playing mario kart wii and gets all buttheart when i win, hehe i don't have anything planned for today, maybe just a lazy day. can't wait for some of you ladies to test. ttcbaby especially! :) welsh -i hope you have a good day at the pool and going for a walk. the weather here is so lame. it was hot all last week and cold and raining this week. germany stinks!


----------



## WelshRose

It's lame here to Lovely....big grey clouds out there and not a ray of the beautiful stuff anywhere...Hope it sorts itself out soon.....we need summer!

:rofl: Mario kart on the wii....:rofl:....We have it here....I don't play too much....Callum prefers to play with DH...someone that can give him some level of competition as in his words....Mummy you're really not very good...are you?!:haha: Thankfully my driving in real life is a lot better:winkwink::rofl:

Do you get to speak to DH much hun when you're apart? Hope you're ok:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hey welsh!

haha - well hey, not everyone can be good at mario kart wii. i played mario kart when i was little and was really good at it, so i assume my wii experience came from that. too bad callum can't play me, i'm good competition!

i'm ready for the summer too. it's may isn't it? i'm pretty sure summer started in march in the states, haha. i miss that!

i'm okay here. some days are easier than others. i really miss him. i'm lucky that i do get to talk to him everyday right now. we have yahoo messenger on our phones so we can message each other and i bought unlimited calls to the states for my cell so i can talk to him. we usually talk like once every day sometimes every other day. but we yahoo 24/7. i hope i don't get to spoiled, because when he finally gets on deployment, i don't think we will get to talk as much as we do :( just ready for it to all be over and for us to be normal, but we've got years for that. :sigh: :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> I really don't know WHERE they were from, it was my great great grandparents.. maybe one day I will try to do a family tree
> 
> Australia OMG how lucky.. but I can hear ya on wantting to come home
> 
> I lived in Hawaii for a bit and couldn't WAIT to get back to the states and on the east coast... don't get me wrong Hawaii was beautiful but stuck on a rock-small one at that- and so far from home-- nice place to visit but not live unless you were born there and don;t knwo any different... drive around the island took an hour and if I did that here.. lordy I could see so many differnt things in different states,, NY, Penn, Maryland, Delaware, Rhode Island... ect ect ect
> 
> OK NOW I AM OFF
> 
> TA TA FOR NOW

Hope you had a good night :thumbup:

Yep homesickness can be a killer, I was glad to come home and lucky DH was happy to as well. :thumbup: I had my DD in Australia :) 

Ah yes the diffierent names for things, like we say crisps when you say chips LOL when chips is fries to us! if your ever on you tube look up Kathy or (catherine )Lynch Shelia Sheek its a comedy programe and she is brilliant and so funny sure feck it here is a link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqmi1I65x_Y
Its filimed in Dublin city and a place called Tallaght at a shopping center called Square were I used to do my shopping LOL 

Not feeling good about my temps today no rise it stayed the same so not sure what that means, may be AF coming early


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Hun I can't even begin to imagine what it's like...my heart goes out to you thou:hugs: 

Haha he could do with someone bringing his head in....cheeky lil imp!:rofl: 
You never know I may practise one night and suprise him:lol:

Right I'm gonna have to say Catch Ya Later Chick....need to get Callum ready for swimming. xxxx


----------



## sparkle05

WelshRose said:


> Morning Girls:wave:
> 
> Wow I've only missed an evening and Soooo many pages to read:shock:
> 
> Can't wait to hear any testing results girls.....anyone feeling weak and easily led astray....:test::test::test: :winkwink:
> 
> Well girls....I finally feel like me....no woozy sick going on today:yipee: I dread to think what I'd be like if I had to spend hours under GA:dohh:
> I took 1 of the norethisterone tablets yesterday.... really can't believe that one 5mg tablet can have that much of an effect on my chart.....it's the highest ever:shock:...and was only taken an hour after when I would normally....:shrug:
> Guess we'll have to see what tomorrows looks like after I've taken two tablets today.
> 
> Not a lot planned for today except taking Callum swimming and Poppy out for a nice long walk later...assuming it's not raining:dohh:
> 
> Hope you're all ok and have got fab saturdays planned:hugs:
> 
> Sparkle....check out the sig babe...:winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Heapsa love to all.....:kiss:

Good morning welsh, glad your feeling a tad better today :hugs: Im only 6 days past Ov so it would be pointless for me to :test: but please lead me astray next week when i will be feeling weak :rofl:
Enjoy your day swimming. Oh i nearly forgot take a look at my siggy lol :happydance: xxxx


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning maca ladies, hope you are all feeling well. 

Well the weather here is crap so im off to my mums for a bacon bap with loads of tommy sauce. Welsh im getting it in before i start my diet again on monday :blush: :rofl:

Hope you all enjoy your saturday i will check back in in a couple of hours when my tummy is full. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :D 

Man the weather is s**t here today! So miserable... 

I'm going out again tonight and again it's in my village, which leaves me no excuse not to drink! So I need to come up with one, or pretend again - which I really don't think I have the energy to do! 

Hope everyone has a lovely day

x x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Morning girls :D
> 
> Man the weather is s**t here today! So miserable...
> 
> I'm going out again tonight and again it's in my village, which leaves me no excuse not to drink! So I need to come up with one, or pretend again - which I really don't think I have the energy to do!
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day
> 
> x x x

Can you bring your own drink, Ild put some of that lovely sparkling White garpe fruit in to a wine bottle and drink that. or your on a detox so cant drink or ww or meds LOL good luck and have fun :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

ooo the wine bottle idea is a good one celtic! :) unless someone else wants to try it, LOL. but you know people, they like to think there is alcohol in it even when there isn't. so it could still work.


----------



## mandy121

morning all. wat a crap day here todasy raining and i got me washing out lol.. well 10dpo , and taking me maca 2 tabs a day lol and i swear its working as i feel more energy lol and no cramps lol.. and taking bab asprin and folic acid , all these tablets lol


----------



## nevertogether

i take a lot of tablets too mandy :) hoping the weather clears up for you. seems to be a gloomy day around the world, haha


----------



## mandy121

nevertogether said:


> i take a lot of tablets too mandy :) hoping the weather clears up for you. seems to be a gloomy day around the world, haha

ty hun,, not sure if its the maca helping me cramps as they r alot better than previous months or if it other sign lol x


----------



## Linny

Morning ladies!!

OMG i am soooooo excited!! I'm on CD13 today and i did my CBFM as usual and guess what........ITS BLOODY HIGH!!!!!!! I can't believe it. For those that don't use one, a high means your getting reading to ovulate and your peak is when you eggy is about to get released!! I know my cycle was a bit everywhere with the spotting but it is most months and if anything i might be two days out making it CD15! Even so last month my first hight didn't come till CD18 WAHOOOOOO!!! Oh I think it must be the wonderful soy!!!

So obviously we :sex: and OH was so funny after! He was getting impatient cos he wanted me to get up (I'm laid up with my legs in the air :haha:) and then he's like 'c'mon get up we've things to do' and I'm like 'err hello gotta keep the little guys in there a while longer' and then he looks at me as he's walking out the door and says 'I knew you should have got some of those softcups' :rofl: I can't believe how much he takes in sometimes, it just made me giggle!!

Hows everyone doing today?? Any testers.............yeh thats you ttc :happydance:


----------



## mandy121

lol linny ,,,, my oh thinks its so funny wen i lay there with legs up lol..


----------



## nevertogether

woo hoo go linny! i have the soft cups for DH's visit. i just don't have the patience to lie there. it kills me! i have ADD and DH has ADHD. it's quite funny :) he suggested i get more than the 6 i have because lots more :sex: will be happening in june then just 6, haha. i wish i could post pictures on here, do you know how to? DH got to something so awesome the other day and i want to show ya'll (there is my southern twang..) FX'ed you catch that eggy this month linny!


----------



## Linny

I know what we do LOL!!! I just can't believe knows all the names for thing!!!!

Never - let me know about those kick things that tone your stomach up!! I'm ok with pain LOL! or maybe not!!


----------



## Linny

Never - yey!!! Order more softcups LOL!! Haven't a clue bout pics, kel will know though! it took me forever to upload a profile pic. Its started off as OH then he changed his mind so now its the deer LOL!!


----------



## nevertogether

oh flutter kicks. eww i hate them. haha. but no pain no gain. army people always like to say PAIN IS WEAKNESS LEAVING THE BODY. always makes me want to punch whoever says that, haha.

Step 1
Lie flat on your back, with your arms resting palm-down by your sides.

Step 2
Lift your heels about six inches off of the floor. Keep your legs fully extended, with a slight bend in your knees.

Step 3
Now, quickly move your legs up and down, alternating in small, rapid and scissor-like motions - as one leg goes up, the other comes down. Use your arms to stabilize you, but keep your lower back flat against the ground as best as you can.

Step 4
Continue these motions for as long as required, as per your level of fitness. Keep your abdominal muscles contracted throughout the exercise - they should be doing most of the work.

Step 5
When you have had enough, or have reached exhaustion, slowly lower your legs to the floor. Afterwards, give your muscles time to rest and recuperate


----------



## nevertogether

DH got to do this on thursday and he was super excited. fx'ed i get to try this sometime!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs565.snc3/30879_441708950832_597710832_6035505_7909885_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs525.ash1/30879_441708730832_597710832_6035503_5782966_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs525.ash1/30879_441708455832_597710832_6035500_2671855_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs565.snc3/30879_441708000832_597710832_6035483_4633164_n.jpg


----------



## sparkle05

I just had to throw myself on the floor and try the tummy crunching he he. My word it's not for the faint hearted :blush: I think i may need a lay down. 

Do you do this daily never ? If you do you must have a stomach of steel. 

Linny lots of :dust: to you :hugs:

SBB You could you tell your friends you have been put on antibiotics so need to stay on the soft drinks :blush:

Mandy Have you managed to stay away from the tests today ? I have to say i have been on the maca for 2 weeks and i have loads more energy. I also feel more relaxed. I dont know if it's anything to do with the maca but it a welcomed feeling.


----------



## nevertogether

haha you crack me up sparkle! :haha: no definitely don't do them every day. we try to do them every other day, but i try not to do it unless the army makes me do it. i don't voluntarily exercise EVER :nope:


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies :wave:

whaooo can't BELIEVE we slept in til 7:45am.. that is WAY late for us,,,, but had a nice time last nite-had a few beers watched the Yankees SPANK the Soxs last nite... and just laughed..

SBB another one.. hmmmm now it gets tough- I say keep pretending with bringing your own concoction.... it appears to be the only way,, BUT HAVE FUN

Hey Welshie-- how ya feeling today 

Linny---- HOLY HELL GIRL- ASS IN THE AIR- DO NOT MOVE FOR AT LEAST 20 MINUTES.... your prediction is gonna come true I KNOW it....

Never- those photos are awesome, but ohhh does it bring back memories, Jeff was stationed at Schofield in Hawaii....... whooaaa I just loved going on base and seeng all the guys in uniform...*just love a man in uniform*... and when Jeff stops home sometimes for lunch... woozie woozie woozie :winkwink:

Morning TTC, Sparkle, Mandy, Celtic, Whit hmm did I miss anyone else? I HOPE not....

welp gonna get ready to go out and buy some flowers for the house :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

hey kelster - i feel ya on the men in uniform, hehe :) hope you have a fabo day and i'm glad you had a good night. sounds like it was fun!

whit - it's your testing day, where are you girl?

also, a few ?'s i have..

do you think drinking a little bit here and there affects your chances of conceiving? i've heard so many different opinions on that. i tried abstaining altogether and quit from jan until march and still no :bfp: and now i just drink once a weekend, if even that. do you think that matters?

also, is baby size genetic do you think? DH said his daughter was 6 pounds when she was born and i was 4.1 pounds born (my biological mom didn't show even at 5 months..) is all of that genetic?

just questions i've been wondering all day, haha.


----------



## sparkle05

nevertogether said:


> hey kelster - i feel ya on the men in uniform, hehe :) hope you have a fabo day and i'm glad you had a good night. sounds like it was fun!
> 
> whit - it's your testing day, where are you girl?
> 
> also, a few ?'s i have..
> 
> do you think drinking a little bit here and there affects your chances of conceiving? i've heard so many different opinions on that. i tried abstaining altogether and quit from jan until march and still no :bfp: and now i just drink once a weekend, if even that. do you think that matters?
> 
> also, is baby size genetic do you think? DH said his daughter was 6 pounds when she was born and i was 4.1 pounds born (my biological mom didn't show even at 5 months..) is all of that genetic?
> 
> just questions i've been wondering all day, haha.

I always think a little of what you fancy does no harm. We do have lives to live while we are TTC. :shhh: Im not a big drinker but if we have a night out i do still have a drink. I probably wouldn't have more than 1 or 2 if i was in the TTW, but i try to think along the lines that this may take some time so as long as im sensible my life doesn't have to stop. 

Im not sure about the weight thing. My 2 brothers were 10lb babies and i was 8lb but i was was 4 weeks early :blush: My babies were 7lb 1oz, 7lb 14oz and 7lb 4oz. I do follow my mother in the awful sickness and quick births though. :hugs: xxx


----------



## sparkle05

kelster823 said:


> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> whaooo can't BELIEVE we slept in til 7:45am.. that is WAY late for us,,,, but had a nice time last nite-had a few beers watched the Yankees SPANK the Soxs last nite... and just laughed..
> 
> SBB another one.. hmmmm now it gets tough- I say keep pretending with bringing your own concoction.... it appears to be the only way,, BUT HAVE FUN
> 
> Hey Welshie-- how ya feeling today
> 
> Linny---- HOLY HELL GIRL- ASS IN THE AIR- DO NOT MOVE FOR AT LEAST 20 MINUTES.... your prediction is gonna come true I KNOW it....
> 
> Never- those photos are awesome, but ohhh does it bring back memories, Jeff was stationed at Schofield in Hawaii....... whooaaa I just loved going on base and seeng all the guys in uniform...*just love a man in uniform*... and when Jeff stops home sometimes for lunch... woozie woozie woozie :winkwink:
> 
> Morning TTC, Sparkle, Mandy, Celtic, Whit hmm did I miss anyone else? I HOPE not....
> 
> welp gonna get ready to go out and buy some flowers for the house :happydance:

Good morning kel, Ooh what i would do for a lay in. Enjoy your day :hugs: xx


----------



## Wispyshadow

I asked for Maca Root for Mother's Day!! I joining the maca club...whoo hoo:happydance: I hoping for a good SA for the DH, and eventually a BFP for us both:thumbup:

Have a great day, and thanks for all the great info!


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: welcome to the club wispyshadow!!


----------



## sparkle05

Welcome :hi:


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

celtic - thanks for the tip....I really hope one day i will make it there.

Never - I LOVE MARIO CART.....hahahaha....pretty depressing when my 3 year nephews plays better than me....hahahahaha

welsh - glad to hear your are feeling better and wow.....that is a high temperature....I am breaking slightly....as I really want to know....hahahahahhaha, bu thubby just told me he wanted me to wait till FRIDAY....OMG I might die waiting that long

Linny - That is great news.....woohoo!!!! yeah lay down the law....legs in the air for a minimum 1/2 hour....hahahahaha....your husband is hilarious....

mandy - the maca did help me with energy big time....AND I was enjoying the bding much more as well!

Not much here to report. I got a nice temp this morning. Like I said, I feel some foundation breaking....I really want to test....UGH!!!! SHould I listen to the dh?




Linny


----------



## nevertogether

test test test test test :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

AWESOME temp ttc!


----------



## SBB

Test!!!!!! Chart is looking great (by the way I haven't read the rest of the post, I just came on and saw 'should I test?' he he) :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

TTC you're chart looks AMAZING..... dam :: whispers :: test please test... :rofl: 

welcome Wispy- sit back and enjoy the ride ... :0


----------



## ttcbaby117

*Ok ignore that first post....hahaha...here is my complete one!!!!*

morning ladies - 

celtic - thanks for the tip....I really hope one day i will make it there.

Never - I LOVE MARIO CART.....hahahaha....pretty depressing when my 3 year nephews plays better than me....hahahahaha
Ok hanging from a heli...not my idea of fun...geez, I am afraid of heights. I drink a little bit here and there...i try to limit myself to 2 or 3 drinks if I am going out. I dont get sloshed or anything like that but I dont think it will do any harm. I am not drinking this weekend though just in case I am pg. I think there is something to be said abuot genetics....but I dont know how far it goes.

welsh - glad to hear your are feeling better and wow.....that is a high temperature....I am breaking slightly....as I really want to know....hahahahahhaha, bu thubby just told me he wanted me to wait till FRIDAY....OMG I might die waiting that long

Linny - That is great news.....woohoo!!!! yeah lay down the law....legs in the air for a minimum 1/2 hour....hahahahaha....your husband is hilarious....

mandy - the maca did help me with energy big time....AND I was enjoying the bding much more as well!

sparkle - how is the tww going for you???? Any symptoms?

kel - morning.....hope you are doing well!

wispy - welcome!!!!

Not much here to report. I got a nice temp this morning. Like I said, I feel some foundation breaking....I really want to test....UGH!!!! SHould I listen to the dh?


----------



## kelster823

FRIGIN TEST ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## ttcbaby117

omg your women move fast...hahaha....well I think everyone is telling me to test...hahaha...Ok well I wanted to test tomorrow with FMU, can everyone wait till then???? I will try to convince the dh that we should just test...he was so funny....overanalyzing my chart...comparing my other charts to this one and saying...you have to be pg.....then he said I am naming the baby BJ....I said NO WAY...that stand for Bl(w J&b and he was like no it stand for Brad Junior...that his name....hahahahaha


----------



## ttcbaby117

seriously you guys are cracking me up

Kel - you were the one that told me last week to wait til 14dpo....hahaa I see you have broken on that also!!! LOL.....


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - that is hilarious....I actually used your chart to show dh what a pg chart might look like....hahahaha


----------



## nevertogether

haha we do move fast and BJ does stand for some not to so good things, haha. i think it is adorable that your DH is analyzing your chart. so cute :) :test: :test: :test:


----------



## kelster823

LOL no way BJ... LOL too funny but I get ya.. Jeff wants for a boy Brodey Raymond...... which I love because Raymond is my grandfathers name but the kids initals would be 

BRA.. as my last name starts with an A.. I said HELL NO would my son have those initals.. :rofl: so we settled for Brodey Patrick


hmm can I wait... well HELL NO I CAN'T but I guess I have too .. ahh POOT :lol:

I KNOW I did BUT your chart look AMAZING.. I had a big dip in March and well really thougth I was out but was getting VERY faint positives at 12dpo...


----------



## SBB

Thanks for the advice about drinking girls, I love the wine bottle idea! Will decide later and let you know how I get on tomorrow! 

Having a curry too which actually I am really looking forward to :D 

Welcome wispy :wave: 

Linny v pleased you've got your high! You def need softcups though! 

Kell glad you had a good time last night... 

Never I'm so glad I'm not allowed (probably!) to so those excercises they sound like torture!! 

Ttc have you given in yet? 

X x x


----------



## Wispyshadow

nevertogether said:


> test test test test test :rofl:

Ok, there is a thread I just joined for POAS addicts (a support group, like "Hi, my name is blah blah and I am addicted to peeing on sticks)....This post reminded me I need to put a new HPT in my purse in case I get the urge to POAS away from home. I also throw in a few OPK strips too. YOU never know!:haha:
I had a really good giggle this morning!

I'm excited to see who gets a BFP next that is adding maca to their diet.:happydance: I want to hurry up and get mine!!!!!!!!!:hissy:


----------



## nevertogether

haha wispy i don't think we are helping your addiction, ooopsie :D


----------



## kelster823

Wispyshadow said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> test test test test test :rofl:
> 
> Ok, there is a thread I just joined for POAS addicts (a support group, like "Hi, my name is blah blah and I am addicted to peeing on sticks)....This post reminded me I need to put a new HPT in my purse in case I get the urge to POAS away from home. I also throw in a few OPK strips too. YOU never know!:haha:
> I had a really good giggle this morning!
> 
> I'm excited to see who gets a BFP next that is adding maca to their diet.:happydance: I want to hurry up and get mine!!!!!!!!!:hissy:Click to expand...

well just make sure you let Welshie know what day you are to test so she can add you on the front page... 

so far we have one :bfp: SBB.. whoopie and me with the :angel: :( 

and for the longest time is was pretty much just me, SBB and Welshrose posting on here

so glad to have become such a bigger family..... :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

awww you're so sweet kelster :) as DH's visit is getting closer and closer i'm getting so much more anxious and excited. i want to be a :bfp: on the front page. woot woot :yipee:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb- why dont you tell everyone you are on antibiotics and if they ask why just say it is a UTI or something...that'll shut them up!!!

Well I really do want to test with FMU....so I MIGHT test tomorrow....hahahahaha you girls are sooooooo bad....hahahhaaa

wispy - that is hilarious!


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel - yeah BRA would not work.....but brodey patrick is gorgeous...patrick is a nice irish name isnt it?


----------



## nevertogether

ok fine we will wait 'til tomorrow. [-( haha j/k girl. we will be waiting NOT SO PATIENTLY. i can't wait!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahahahaha, that is funny...trust me I feel the same way...I am really getting excite dubt am so afraid it is BFN...seriously, if it is I am not sure how I will react to this one. This is the first time in the 10 months that i really feel like this is it....ya know...so a bfn would be truly devastating.


----------



## kelster823

well I AM happy we have got a family in here now :) and you WILL be a :bfp: on the front page 

Brodey is very Irish too :winkwink: (did internet search on Gaelic/Irish boy names) I said if our child is gonna have a German last name it is only fair that I get an Irish name in there too,,,, Patrick is Jeff's middle name and he doesn't like Brodey Jeffery so I said how bout your middle name so that is where Brodey Patrick came into play.. YAY FOR ME ... 

we both have common first names just spelled differently.. I am Kellie and he is Jeffery-not Jeffrey

ok ok ok I can wait til tomorrow- and it's MOMMY'S DAY tomorrow, what a WONDERFUL Mommy's Day gift that would be


----------



## nevertogether

oh very good point kel! a mother's day :bfp: how amazing would that be?

ttcbaby - i understand what you mean by being devastated, and i know it stinks to even think about that, but if that's the case you have tons of moral support here for you. just know that. :hugs: but i don't think that's the case. :haha: 

dh and have only figured out a female name: prudence madison, but we can't think of a boy for anything and that's what we are hoping for..maybe that's a sign, LOL.


----------



## kelster823

> dh and have only figured out a female name: prudence madison, but we can't think of a boy for anything and that's what we are hoping for..maybe that's a sign, LOL

ohh I likey Prudence very different and beautiful.... and well um yeah not having the boys name might be a sign.. LOL

we have both picked out-- girl has always been Danielle Rae- Dani for short.. 

ok I truly have to get in the shower... I am such a lazy arse.. LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel - you are right...wow I didnt even think about it....it is mothers day tomorrow.....maybe that is a sign to test tomorrow!

thanks never - you are so right...the support is more than amazing.

I dont have any boys names either...only one girl name....hahahaha


----------



## kelster823

well what is the girls name you picked???

I love to hear names.......


----------



## Whitbit22

ttc! I am 12 dpo af is due today (she always shows up in the middle of the night but notihng) So Im still holding out! I took two ic's this morning but got bfns.. theres a FRER I knew I should have used! I also have a girls name but no boys name hehe


----------



## nevertogether

eeeeekkk good luck whit!


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks honey! I wonder if Maca can make your cycles longer? :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

i know someone asked this not that long ago. i don't know yet, because i'm not at the end of my first cycle with it yet. :shrug: i'm sure some of the other girls will know.


----------



## SBB

Whit, mandy and ttc I really hope you get bfps in the morning... And anyone else who's testing! Am crossing everything!! 

My names are really only for twin girls, poppy and daisy - because me and my sister were going to be called that. I guess I could use one anyway if it's a girl... I think poppy first... Maybe daisy will come later! 

No idea for a boy... I always liked Reed but OH surname is page (reed a page!) so doesn't quite work! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

whit - woohoo...excited for tomorrow...I have a v. long lp and clomid made it longer...so af is not really due for me till wednesday or thursday...that is why I am hesitant to test....also why dh wants to wait till friday.

sbb - those are cute names.....are you going to find out the sex of the baby or wait for he/she to pop out?


----------



## mandy121

i done test today think it neg


----------



## ttcbaby117

think???? are you not sure...is there a lite line?


----------



## mandy121

i think i de efaint line but think its me eyes wantin to se eit lol


----------



## kelster823

> No idea for a boy... I always liked Reed but OH surname is page (reed a page!) so doesn't quite work

umm nope that won't work LOL and you know my last name and you know what Jeff wanted for a boys first name

TERMIN.... now put that together with my last name and tell me what you think... :rofl: I think everyone can put together now what my last name is or I should say what is sounds like.. LOL 

Daisy and Poppy are adorable

Mandy did you post a pic in the PG testing area?

Whit I know today was your test day according to the front page- I PRAY :af: stays away for 9 months...

Never CUTE avatar photo... :)

TTC you haven't told us your lil girls name or don't you want too? I understand if you don't....


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahahahaha....i see....ok well either wait till tonight and hold your pee for 4 hours and try again or try again tomorrow morning.


----------



## mandy121

will do ty hun and gl with ur one x


----------



## ttcbaby117

i didnt....oh I thought I did....


Eden or Bali for a girl....the middle name is already patricia...that was my grandmothers name who past away last October...it is also my mothers name so I figured I would use it. DH doesnt like Eden but he didnt cringe to much when he heard Bali....so who knows....hahahahahaha....he said we will discuss in greater detail when we get the bfp...hahahahaha....


----------



## kelster823

oooh I likey both very pretty.. :) I REALLY like Bali


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww thanks girlies Im going to be holding my breath!

ttc I LOVE those names! My girl's name is Mackenzie (or Makenzie) Paige after my Mom and the boy has a middle name after my brother Jacob!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh I think us ladies all have some pretty nice names........I wish I had a boys name though....hahaha...I guess that is a sign that I will have girls. My dad keeps telling me I will. I am one of three girls...so he never had a boy...but my 2 sisters have 3 boys between them...so my dad got his sons through grandchildren...because of that he believes I will give him some grand daughters....I dont care...I just want them healthy!


----------



## nevertogether

agreed ttc, just want a strong and healthy bean!


----------



## WelshRose

Hey :wave:

TTC....I wonder how many calories are in a hat?!....cos I'm so going to be eating one if you don't end up with :bfp::rofl:....Can't wait til tomorrow morning now!:winkwink:

Whit....Getting excited for you Babes.....Stay Away :witch: or there'll be :trouble::haha:

Mandy....Hmmmm....not sure I like this word think hun:nope:....post a pic I'm sure all us poas addict that are ages away from testing would love to see it:lol:

SBB...Think I'd use the antibiotics excuse hun:thumbup: Hope you have a fab evening:hugs:

Kel...Hey Lovely, so glad the appointment went ok yesterday and that your GP is going to give you progesterone next time:hugs:

Never....those flutter kicks are cruel....but can definately see that they'd work. Do you just scissor the legs at the 6inches off the floor or get higher? 

Linny....hope you're having a fab day babe:hugs:

Sparkle....Mmmmmm....bacon bap! I don't go to a slimming class sweets just trying to be super good. I done ww after I had Callum which was good but haven't got round to joining again....yet! I'll see how I get on I think. What day is weigh day for you? I tend to weigh first thing on a monday...after a wee and in my birthday suit....anything that'll help!:winkwink:

Celtic....I'm glad your sister's sorted themselves out. I have tryed TCM and accupuncture but it didn't seem to do anything:nope: I'm thinking of trying reflexology.
Hope the tww is going ok for you hun...when are you testing?

Wispy...:hi: glad you made it in here...as I said before there is a fab group of girls in here....hope you settle in ok:hugs: When are you testing babe? 

Sorry if I've missed anyone...:hugs:

Well girls I saw three magpies today....all week it's only been one and after the saluting ritual I curse the damn bird....today...it was grins from ear to ear:winkwink::dohh: I'm not superticious with anything else...wish I could let this one go but...:dohh:
So I got to thinking what if I did actually ovulate on thursday/friday that would make the one and only :sex: session 3/4 days before O...I'd better get myself on the testing page and hope those temps stay high:lol:

:hug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

welsh - LMAO...you are hilarious...I am sorry I am putting you guys through this....


----------



## nevertogether

haha, i feel like we are more anxious than you..but i know we are not.

welsh - i've done every which way of the flutter kick. the army loves to invent all sorts of painful things to do. when i joined i could do like 1 push up in two minutes, about 30 situps and my run (2 miles) in like 20+ minutes. now i can do 38 pushups, 70 situps, and my run in 16:30. oh the things they have put us through.


----------



## ttcbaby117

btw, I wanted to mention something...I started going to a chiro about 4 months ago.....since then my cycles are much more regular and periods have also been lighter. theory is that all the nerves that feed your reproductive organs are house in your spine (L2 and 3 to be exact). If those nerves are being pinched or are out of place then they will not allow enough blood flow to the vital reprod. organs thus causing issues such as pcos, fibroids, annovulation, etc. My chiro actually does accupuncture incorporated with chiro...he is a flake but in a good way. since I have been going to him my fibroid has calcified, which means stopped growing and like I said my periods were lighter and less cramps....worth a looking into for those who might benefit from it. I think the trick is to find a dr. that is not american trained (b/c they are taught a very medical way to practice chiro, which will include drugs and xrays etc) and also a dr that is willing to use holistic ways to help you.


----------



## ttcbaby117

btw my chiro is from canada.


----------



## ticktock

Evening how is everyone?

Did anyone notice that the Maca helped their boob pain before af as mine isn't as bad as usual and normally I get af cramps from bout 7 dpo but still haven't got any and I'm bout 10 dpo now. this is my first full month on the maca and am v impressed with it, glad I found this thread !

oooh Doctor Who is nearly on :happydance:

(I'm a closet nerd lol)

Oh and ttcbaby, do you get a lot of lower back pain and is that why you're chiropracting, is that a word?! cos thats v interesting what you wrote before about affecting blood flow and pinching nerves as I got sciatica in my lower back


----------



## ttcbaby117

yes I used to get a lot of lower back pain..funny enough when I walked in I told my chiro I was there for lower back pain. He examined my spine and said he suspects that I am having trouble with my female organs...I almost fell off the table....He said I was either having trouble with my eggs or my uterus and I said...yes I have a fibroid and he went on to tell me about how my periods were....it really was nuts. Anyway, he saw me 1 a week for a month and then every 2 weeks and now I got once a month.

This is my first full month on maca and my boobs actually hurt more....but I do love the energy.


----------



## WelshRose

Girls I'm feeling a need to update the front page and as TTC wont go and :test: right this minute...(joking Lovely)....was just wondering whether I'm missing anybody's testing dates.....

Please post them for me....:hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Welsh--hope you get that BD session in honey! USe a softcup for good measure! ;)

ticktock- Ive had NO sore breasts whatsoever, and theyre always severely sore up until a week before my af. 

never-- I wish I could do that many pushups! The situps I may be able to as I really work my abs out at the gym. HMMM 

SBB- I completely agree about the antibiotics. Fool proof!!

Edit* ttc-- Lets hope that I dont need to, but if I do next cycle I was looking into a TCM/ chiro close to me!


----------



## WelshRose

Thank you Whit honey:hugs:
I'm not sure how long after the D&C you're supposed to abstain thou....:dohh:
The Gyne done her rounds literally two minutes after I'd come out of recovery so I really didn't think to ask:dohh:
I wonder if it would be ok to.....:-k

Are you testing with your FRER tomorrow hun? I hope you get to see a beautiful set of lines:hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

I really dont know about that. Sounds like a job for google. ;)
You'll prob come up with an older thread from BnB anyway! haha
Well I dont think I will.. that would make af only one day late and maybe I should wait longer? I havent had so much as a faint line yet so Id hate to waste it. Although I could make the hubby buy me more if I need them! Ill let you know.. haha

Edit* well will you look at that s omeone already posted about it! :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha welsh you are cracking me up!!!!! Seriously, just spoke to DH and I told him I couldnt leave my BnB girls hanging and he said that we should compromise at monday or tuesday....hahahaha...OK I am working on it girls....I will work on him longer.


----------



## WelshRose

Whit....I think I'd send hubby to go get more babe...maybe a digi?
I have never had fantastic lines on the ic and when I fell pg back in Nov08 I could of quite easily thrown the ic in the bin as bfn yet the cb digi came up with the super word and 1-2wks....:shrug: The ic was a super sensitive 10miu one as well and I think cb digi's are 50miu...I might be wrong on that thou.

:hug:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Bless you TTC....we should behave ourselves....this is for you guys to enjoy and your husband shouldn't be persuaded by virtual friends and their poas addictions....bless him....still looking for a hat thou:winkwink:

I've put myself down for the 21st....it's my 30th B'day that day so would be fab...:winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh I love the support you guys are giving me right now........

welsh sex after a dand c should depend on how you feel....but you might want to ask your dr.


----------



## kelster823

> I'm not sure how long after the D&C you're supposed to abstain thou

welshie babe I went to my GYN two weeks after the D&C and he gave me the clear that everything looks fab so we :sex: the next day or it may have been that nite :rofl: two weeks was a long time ....:winkwink:


----------



## WelshRose

I feel fine in myself hun...no pain and only the lightest pink on the loo paper...infact I'd probably miss it if I wasn't looking for it.....Oh what the hell....DH seduction plan in the making!:haha::winkwink:


----------



## WelshRose

Kel...my gyne doesn't want to see me for 6mths....:shock:....she might be a prune like spinster but hell this woman has red blood in her veins!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## kelster823

see this is what i don't get.. your GP are regular DOCTORS not a GYN.. we here only see our GYN for any woman related issues....

I told Jeff yesterday about that and he was huh???? I couldnt imaging going to my GP for myr MC issues or even a PAP for that matter... LOL I see my GP only for a cold or sore throat.. :rofl:

ETA Welshie not to to be a PITA-- but my :angel: was in April not March, I just looked at the front page.... I got the :bfp: April 3rd.... hee hee hee hee


----------



## WelshRose

Oh God Sorry Hun....I forgot about the US way of writing the date:dohh: I'll go and change it now chick:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

WelshRose said:


> Oh God Sorry Hun....I forgot about the US way of writing the date:dohh: I'll go and change it now chick:hugs::hugs:

:rofl: completed understand.:hugs:.. it does feel like FOREVER since I got that :bfp:


----------



## mandy121

ty welsh ,,, ill put pic up bit later but really think it me eyes lol..


----------



## kelster823

> I've put myself down for the 21st....it's my 30th B'day that day so would be fab

woo ho can't wait.. and to be 30 again....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 10 years ago.. I wish I turn the clock back

okey dokey we are heading out to the club Jeff belongs to, to see friends and hang out...

TTYL!!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Have a good night Kel:hugs:


----------



## mandy121

i put pics on but really cant see line just my eyes wanting it ,, xx


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Hun...I've just been and peeked....I thought I may have seen something very faint on one of them but :shrug:....Give it another couple of days.
When are you expecting the ol hag? Can I put you down on the front page?


----------



## mandy121

WelshRose said:


> Aww Hun...I've just been and peeked....I thought I may have seen something very faint on one of them but :shrug:....Give it another couple of days.
> When are you expecting the ol hag? Can I put you down on the front page?

she due the 14th may so not to long lol and yes love u to put me down on front page hun,, and how u feeling hun xx


----------



## WelshRose

I'm feeling ok chick:thumbup:
Wondering about my chart and gutted I didn't take my temp yesterday....Pretty sure that 1 tablet taken at 1pm wouldn't have raised my temp by that much and usually my temp doesn't vary that much in the morning either so doubting that the time I took it would of affected it by that much...I dunno...I wanna believe that my Lil Ovary managed to fire the eggy!:winkwink:

I'll put you down for the 14th Hun:hugs:


----------



## mandy121

ty hun xx


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Delilah...I see you at the bottom of the page:hi:
How's things with you chick? Hope you're doing ok:hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

WelshRose said:


> Hey Delilah...I see you at the bottom of the page:hi:
> How's things with you chick? Hope you're doing ok:hugs:

Hi Welshie! Thanks for checking in :hugs: LoL...trying to catch up. GEEZ....i've missed so much. 

Glad to hear that at least you have some idea as to what is going on with your bleeds and that they have let up. I, on the other hand am still patiently in the wait for :witch: so I can begin my clomid round. I took the progesterone for 15 days ( was supposed to stop at 10 :wacko: but my midwife left out that part to stop at day 10) SO- I'm just waiting to update my ff chart- since I haven't charted in over two weeks. That way, I can start at day 1.

Still taking my maca, of course. I saw that everyone on here was trying to get "jenny" readings, and I kinda had the giggles just because I know the things we all do for a little glimmer of hope for those :bfp:'s - one of the scrub techs I work with is 6 months pregnant at the moment- we were trying to get preggie at the same time- and we she did and I didn't- she was looking up all these ways to "enhance' my chances. SO- she picked up a bunch of tiny little acorns and stuck them in my pocket ( acorns are said to promote fertility) . Everyday, she shakes my pant pockets in the surgery suite to make sure I am carrying them:headspin: Anyway- little tid-bit there. At this point- i'm willing to try just about anything.

:wave: HI GIRLS!!! Hope everyone is having a wonderful day ( or evening for all of you across the pond ) fx'd for everyone due to test soon and loads of :dust:


----------



## WelshRose

Delilah...so when did you stop taking the progesterone hun? This norethisterone that my gyne has put me on is progesterone and from what I've read bleeding should start a couple of days after taking the last tablet.
I'm sure I don't need to ask you this but have you been testing hun?
Hope the acorns help....I'll have to pick up a handful when I next go to my folks as they have loads around their house...well in the garden....:dohh::rofl:


----------



## Linny

Evening girlies wow I ve missed alot!! I've had a nice day, went car shopping and finally bought a little run around!! NO MORE PUBLIC TRANSPORT WAHOOOOO :happydance:!!!

Welshi - you made me laugh so much about the magpies! i am so mad when I see one on its own and end up looking a nutter saluting it LOL! I've even got OH doing it now!! Oooh nearly joining the 30 club so welcome :flower:

ttc - what can I add.......I want a chart like yours this month. It must be so hard not to test bcos your just left wondering but its looks fantastic from here! I really REALLY hope this is it for you hun :hugs:!!

Whit - I'm sooo glad AF has stayed away chick, keeping FX'd for you 

Mandy - same for you hun, got it all crossed 

Kel - sounds like you had a fab night last night. I love a few beers (though without the sport I'm afraid!) My OH is called Patrick, he's Scottish but with an Irish grandparent so a bit of a mix!!

Never - owwww those are gonna hurt!! Ive a ball that I use for situps but I want something more hardcore. Ive always been lucky with my genes but since hitting 30, I can't eat and drink like I used to and my stomach is where it goes. Cute cute profile pic again :thumbup: As for drinking, i cut it out at first too but like sparkle says you can't stop your life so now I have a drink in moderation, usually on a weekend if at all. if I feel like one i'll have one but I wouldn't go and get drunk :hugs:

SBB - hope you manage to pull it off hun xx


----------



## Delilahsown

I stopped taking them this past thursday, so hopefully, any day now. On the second day I was taking them- i tested and got + opk on a cheapie strip, but neg on a cb digi so im thinking that I may have tested on the way down so the digi may not have caught. that was on cd 37? I thought at first that taking the progesterone was affecting the result, but I took another one maybe two days later and it was completely negative. Soooooooooo- as hard as it was- I made myself STOP testing until I was able to start back at cd1. I know I can buy cheapie strips but i'd rather use to cb digi for accuracy, and they are rather expensive so, im treating them like GOLD :laugh2:

that is where the girl that gave me the acorns got them. she said her husband looked at her like she was nutzo :headspin: and then just laughed :haha: at her- but she was like- 'you just don't get it!" ahahah....i thought it was precious!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hey, well I posted and it didn't go on the thread, it disappeared?????? 
I have to hurry and post and run to get ready for work (night shift) fun fun fun....Well I won't be testing in May AF got me 5 days ago. I am due for my next HPT on June 4th. (as long as AF doesn't show up) I usually have a very hard time waiting that long and usually end up doing three or four HPT's before my best test day. At least I know I'm not alone. Thank goodness for the Dollar Tree cheapies...:thumbup: I always save my FRER (3 of them) for last. I haven't used one of the digi's yet. 
We are concerned at this point that my DH may need an SA done. Our doc told us if we aren't preggers by July to get it done. He already wrote the order and gave it to me to take to the lab. :nope: Got my fingers crossed that the maca will give turn the swimmers into olympic ones.:spermy::spermy:

BIG HUGS and have a great weekend! I'll be working all weekend! Bringing home the bacon:haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

delilah - nice to hear from you hun....
wispy - SA isnt that bad for them...our tests are much worse....there is no harm in getting it done, I would just do it.
welsh - Ok hubby and I are testing on Monday....can you put change my test date? That is as long as my temps stay high.
linny - you are too funny...thanks for taking a look. I hope my temps stay up...remember I have a really long lp phase so temps this high at 12 dpo is nothing new. Clomid makes my lp around 16 days....oh boy...getting so nervous about testing already...why is it so nerve raking?????


----------



## SBB

Hey girlies :wave: 

It was actually fairly easy not to drink, in the end I just said I had loads of work and stuff to do tomorrow... So didn't want a hangover... Seeing the same people both nights next weekend but it's somewhere I can drive to so it's not too bad then I can use the driving as an excuse... I still think they might guess but nevermind... 

Mandy I'm going to look at your piccies now :D 

Kell how are you Hun? Any news on your SIL yet? :hugs: 

Welshie I want to see your temp in the morning! And yours TTC I really hope it's going to stay high! 
X x x


----------



## Whitbit22

Ooooo ttc im soo jealous of your chart! My temps are lookin low, fxed for you!!!


----------



## SBB

Whit it's hard to tell with your temps as you have no coverline... 

When are you testing again? :D 

X x x


----------



## Whitbit22

Tomorrow! :D
Still doesnt look right! Im still hoping that she doesnt show though.


----------



## momtoaz

Hey ladies, I took Maca last cycle and I don't know if it has anything to do with it, but I'm CD1, and for the first time ever, no AF cramps??!!! Does Maca help with that? Because that's the only thing I took the entire cycle.. Not complaining, but at least I don't have to deal with AF cramps....


----------



## kelster823

it sure does Sue.. :)

SBB glad you had a good time and kept the secret going.. :winkwink: umm I won't know anything on her til Monday, they go back for another ultrasound and HOPEFULLY the heartbeat is much stronger then last Monday.. funny how BOTH of you are due Xmas day :)

HAPPY MOMMY'S DAY ladies.... I will say it.. even though they are not here.. I am a MOMMY to TWO very SPECIAL ANGELS.... 

ok off to bed now


TTYL


----------



## mamaxm

Happy mothers day my maca mamas!


----------



## mandy121

morning all. my temp dropped bit today so dont think that good sign , but least this maca can have more time to get in my body now and hope next cycle i get bfp.. x


----------



## mamaxm

don't count yourself out now, mine dropped way down and popped right back up after around 3 days with a vengence! vengance? whatever. haha!


----------



## mandy121

oh ok ill keep hoping till af shows lol ty hun x itested just now and put new pic on post but dont look bfp at all . so on to next month with me maca


----------



## mamaxm

where's the picture?


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Folks:hi:

Mandy...as Mamaxm has said already you're not out til the ol hag arrives and you're still away from your coverline....don't fret honey:hugs:

Mamaxm....Congratulatiuons Hun on your lil beany! Happy Mother's day to you to.
How long were you taking Maca before you got your :bfp:?

SBB...glad you pulled it off babe:winkwink: Hope you had a good night and have a relaxing sunday ahead:hugs:

Kel...I hadn't relised that your SIL has had worries...hope everything will be ok for her.
...And from one angel Mummy to another....Happy Mother's Day:hugs:

Whit...hang in there babe...as I just said to Mandy you're not out til she flies in....I'll try and track her down and burn her broomstick for you:haha:

Delilah...you must pop in more often babe...it's always great hearing from you and I hope that witch turns up for you soon sweets:hugs:

TCC...front page adjusted sweets:hugs: 

Sparkle...What you upto today chick? 

Never...those pics of your hubby were amazing!....and you could do that to? A couple of people are doing a tandem skydive in work for charity....they asked me if I wanted to join them....as I get the heebie jeebies just standing on a chair and have never seen a house loft....they could end up waiting an awful long time for me to jump:dohh::rofl:
What have you planned today sweets?

Wispyshadow....I've popped your date down as I'm not restricting it to a certain month...any date is :coolio:

Linny...how are you doing?

Celtic...when are you testing sweets?

Well I have used the temperature adjuster for yesterdays high temp and am pretty sure I O on cd18 so have put my crosshairs in:winkwink: I did add a couple of extra temps and FF says somewhere inbetween cd11 and cd21....I think I'm right and the coverline falls exactly right as well:thumbup:
Not a huge amount planned for today...weather is still grey:growlmad: so we shall see. 

Hope to catch you all later...and again I'm sorry if I've missed anyone it wasn't intentional:hugs: xxx


----------



## mamaxm

i was only taking maca for one month! i was taking 6 pills a day, looks like it was worth it :)
also femaprin (thanks to kel :) ) red clover and red raspberry leaf tea.


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks for that Mamaxm...I seem to have missed you on here....Could I add you as the first :bfp: for May?

What does the Red Clover do Hun?

How are you feeling? Hope you're ok and not suffering from the yuckier symptoms:hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies. Wow you have been a busy lot. I have raced through the posts just to see if TTC had tested this morning and then i realised there is a time diffrence :dohh: I will be checking in later lol

I have to go to the camping shop :growlmad: Im surprised you can't hear my DH shouting " get off that computer and get a move on woman" We are going to pick up some new air beds. I cant contain my excitement.

Enjoy your day everyone i will come back later and read the posts properly.

Welsh, i do slimmingworld online so i can choose any day to weigh. I will jump on the scales tomorrow morning in my birthday suit :blush: and start from there. I have a roast at my mums tonight so am going to savour every month full and enjoy a lovely pudding. 

Catch you all later :hugs: xxx


----------



## mamaxm

yes ma'am you can add me! i'm proud as a penguin! i worked hard for this bfp!
red clover helps balance hormones but also helps balance the bodies pH and build good strong uterine lining. i used the liquid and it tastes like plain old tea when mixed with maybe 1/4 cup of water. pairs up perfectly with the RRL tea.
no yucky symptoms besides food hangovers every morning. like whatever i eat the night before is sitting in my throat in the morning. made the mistake of eating pizza last night :nope: haha!


----------



## WelshRose

Consider it done Chick!:yipee:
I love your January Jellybeans Banner......I WANT ONE.....and obviously the :bfp: to go with it:winkwink::lol:


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Sparkle:hi:....I did hear a man shouting....thought it was mine thou so turned the other ear!:haha::rofl:
Hope you get your airbeds hun. We went camping for the first time last year and the air stayed in the dam things for about 5minutes:dohh:...and then the :rain: started....we must brave it again thou:lol:

Mmmmm:munch: Roast dinner! I think I'm going to do a roast chicken one and try and load the plate up with veg....roast potatoes are still veg right?!:haha:
I've just been and had a look at the slimming world website. I clicked on the free 7day trial menu....I was :shock: by how much you get to eat! I then made the next step and looked when there is a local meeting...and there's one just down the road at 10am on a Tues:thumbup:.....Maybe I should bite the bullet! 

Speak to you later chick:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey mamaxm congrats!! :happydance: 

Welshie that's amazing if you've ov'd!! Is there any chance you can get preg this cycle or will the d&c have cleared all the :spermy: out? 
Even if you can't, just to ov is great!! 

Sparkle have a great day buying airbeds - I can see why you're so excited :haha: 

Mandy I'm going to check out today's piccy... 

Morning everyone else :wave: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Hun:hugs:
I'm hoping that as the :sex: would of been 3days before they would have been in the FT waiting for lil miss eggy....FX'd. But as you say just to have O would be AMAZING!

How are you feeling this morning sweets?

:hugs:


----------



## SBB

I'm fine thanks Hun, bit sicky, I feel sick 24 hours a day basically :sick: but it's worth it :D

I hope they are up there waiting that would be amazing! 

x x x


----------



## mamaxm

thanks sbb! bnb's being a jerk and not letting me thank people, saying my access is restricted or something because i haven't activated my account or something even though i have. oh well maybe it will work itself out.
can't wait to get bloods confirmed. on pins and needles till then.


----------



## SBB

That's weird! 

When will you get bloods done?

I'm still worried now but I've chilled a bit since we had the scan :D 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

happy mother's day maca ladies! especially you mamaxm and you're little beanie. FX'ed it's a sticky one for you hun. 

TTC test today :yipee: :yipee: tried to talk your chart, but i guess you aren't up yet. hehe. fingers crossed your DH lets you test today. c'mon, as a mother's day present!

WHIT - :witch: hasn't showed so keep your chin up. you did say you were never late.

SBB - glad the night out went well and hoping next weekend goes better. i went to a BBQ and had a few beers for the weekend.

KELSTER - special mommy's day to you hun and your precious angels

WELSHIE - i hope you o'ed girl. :happydance: 

MOM2AZ - glad that Maca did that for you

WISPY - i hope this helps you and your DH. FX'ed!

DELILAH - hmm..so thinking about trying that acorn thing, haha

SPARKLE - have fun shopping for air beds. there are some pretty fancy ones..i was surprised when i went looking..hah


----------



## SBB

Never a BBQ would be lovely! Shame the weather is so rubbish! 

X x x


----------



## mamaxm

i think i'll get bloods done once AF is a week late. i believe she's 5? days late now. idk after the chem last month i want to take it slow. it's not real to me right now, haha.


----------



## mandy121

nevertogether- thank u for putting me in ur sig xxx


----------



## SBB

I felt like that too because of the chemical, I'm sure it will all be fine hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## mamaxm

yeah, i'm feeling alot better since last cycle i got my bfp before AF was due and AF came i think two or three days late, the fact that i'm a whole 5 days late is a good sign. fxfxfxxfxfxfxfxffxfxfxfx!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

hey mamaxm - i have always wanted to ask this to someone. what exactly is a chemical pregnancy? my DH is convinced i was pregnant my february cycle, but i will never know. he got to visit during my fertile period and i never tested before AF was due, but i got AF a week late and it wasn't even AF. it was one day of brown discharge, one day of bleeding, two days of spotting, and then that's it. just want to know if this is what i had i guess :shrug:


----------



## SBB

It will be fine hun I'm sure of it :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Never a chemical is basically a very early miscarriage. Often af comes bang on time or a few days late.... Most people never know. But early response tests can pick up the small amounts of hcg so if you test early you run the risk of picking up a chemcial pregnancy.

It's basically not a viable pregnancy and often doesn't implant... 

X x x


----------



## mamaxm

a chemical is usually where you lose the bub before AF or shortly after. sounds like you could have had one. 
thanks sbb, i hope so! keeping my pma up but also keeping a good head on my shoulders and i'm always prepared for the worst!
off to buy more tests today. i know i should stop testing but i think i'll go crazy if i don't until bloods.


----------



## SBB

Lol I still test every day :haha: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

thanks ladies - PAOS addicts. i'm sure i will be one too once DH and I try in june. so i wouldn't even be able to confirm i had a chemical unless i tested early. i didn't even know you could test early until this board :shrug: so i didn't. oh well, on to the next shot! :) hoping both your beans a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Linny

Morning ladies! Happy mothers day to all :happydance:!!

Wow mama - another :bfp: after maca!! That gives me even more hope! Good luck with everthing!

Deliah - I'm am all about the acorns too LOL! Hope it works for you hun!

ttc - WAKE UP........I need to stalk your chart, humph, time difference LOL!!

SBB - I was gonna suggest the old driving routine for getting out of drinking but realised the pub you were at was prob walking distance, glad you pulled it off hun!

Welshie and sparkle - you girls make me laugh, I LOVE a roast dinner, but I'm a crap cook. Poor OH has to have the most basic, inc frozen veg, frozen yorkshire pudds, frozen roasties.......you see a pattern here :rofl::haha:

Never - how many day now till DH arrives?

Whit - STAY AWAY WITCH :af::af:

Oh now I need to ask a question - So I'm on my second high of CBFM and yesterday we :sex: and i was thinking maybe its best to leave today to let :spermy: build up better. What do you girls do if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## SBB

It's probably best not to know anyway.. It only makes you worry. I am not sure from what you said that it was a chemical anyway, from my experience and what I've read it seems the bleed is usually at least as heavy as a normal period... 

Thanks hun 
X x x


----------



## mamaxm

i'm a smep girl so i say skip a day! it's up to you though :)


----------



## nevertogether

thanks SBB :) 

linny - 45 more days!


----------



## nevertogether

linny - agreed - skip a day!


----------



## SBB

Hey linny! 

You should try and make roast dinner it's dead easy! I usually use aunt Bessies Yorkshire puds but I have to make my own potatoes they are so yummy! And loads of fresh veggies - yummy! Might do it later! 

Once I got my +opk I tried to :sex: every day but I think we missed one day because OH wouldn't cooperate!! If your OH has no known sperm issues just do it as often as you like! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Yeah I was thinking that, cos usually we don't and that hasn't worked!! Only trouble is the maca seems to be working for us, i had a really rude dream last night :dohh: and OH is a little excitable to say the least LOL!! Ah well, think I'll try hold off :happydance:

45 days, see that already seems to have gone quick :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Actually linny - is high leading up to peak? And peak is basically same as +opk? If it is then I'd do every other day, then every day when you get the peak... 

X x x


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> Hey linny!
> 
> You should try and make roast dinner it's dead easy! I usually use aunt Bessies Yorkshire puds but I have to make my own potatoes they are so yummy! And loads of fresh veggies - yummy! Might do it later!
> 
> Once I got my +opk I tried to :sex: every day but I think we missed one day because OH wouldn't cooperate!! If your OH has no known sperm issues just do it as often as you like!
> 
> X x x

See I just can't make the roasts right, I always blame the pototoes but OH always blames my cooking LOL!! Plus the only veg he'll eat is sweetcorn :dohh:

I don't know whether he has any sperm issues to be honest, he hasn't been tested! Hmmmm, I DO kinda fancy it LOL!!!


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> Actually linny - is high leading up to peak? And peak is basically same as +opk? If it is then I'd do every other day, then every day when you get the peak...
> 
> X x x

Yeh a high is leading up to the peak. It means your coming into your fertile time. The peak is like your pos OPK and you get two of them. last month i only got two days of highs before a peak. Some people can get like 5! I think we'l try and skip a day, though the maca is doing its job so it may be difficult LOL!! Thanks xx


----------



## nevertogether

wow - all this talk about roast makes me wish i had one here. that is my most favorite food! mmmm.... sounds delicious right now.. :hungry: wish i knew about CBFM to help linny.. :shrug: and yes, the time i hope goes by even faster!


----------



## Linny

well i appreciate your input :hugs:

Ive just sent OH for some shopping, all this roast talk has made me feel hungry :haha:

wish Id stayed away from :wine: on friday night, had no idea i was gonna ovulate this early :dohh:


----------



## sparkle05

WelshRose said:


> Hiya Sparkle:hi:....I did hear a man shouting....thought it was mine thou so turned the other ear!:haha::rofl:
> Hope you get your airbeds hun. We went camping for the first time last year and the air stayed in the dam things for about 5minutes:dohh:...and then the :rain: started....we must brave it again thou:lol:
> 
> Mmmmm:munch: Roast dinner! I think I'm going to do a roast chicken one and try and load the plate up with veg....roast potatoes are still veg right?!:haha:
> I've just been and had a look at the slimming world website. I clicked on the free 7day trial menu....I was :shock: by how much you get to eat! I then made the next step and looked when there is a local meeting...and there's one just down the road at 10am on a Tues:thumbup:.....Maybe I should bite the bullet!
> 
> Speak to you later chick:hugs:

Hi welsh, i did weight watchers first but was finding i was really hungry all the time :growlmad: I can not reccomend slimming world highly enough. It is a fantastic diet and it's one you can follow throughout pregnancy. :happydance: Are you on facebook ? if so there is a slimming world group it's the one with the most followers. (I think there is a few) i found this a real help. There are loads of photos and meal ideas. It only took me a month to loose 14lbs. I used to go to a group a couple of years ago but because im now working 4 days a week and jogging 2 nights i found it hard to fit it all in lol. Let me know how you get on :hugs: 
Im going to be sorting out next weeks meals with DH later as he is going to eat what i eat and give me some support. :happydance::happydance:

:hugs: xx


----------



## sparkle05

Well im back ladies no air beds though just a new rain coat :shrug: 

Linny, I would have a rest today and get your OH to cook the lovely roast lol.

TTC, please wake up and :test: Im going out again in a mintue lol.

To all my lovely macca friends enjoy the rest of your day. Im off up the MIL for a cuppa and cake :shhh: nobody tell welshie :blush: 

Speak to you all later :hugs: xx


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning and Happy Mother's Day to all you wonderful ladies!!!

CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-HOOOO!:witch: is here! I know, I know- not usually excited to see her, but for the purpose of starting a new cycle im glad it finally made it here. So i've began charting. I'll start my clomid round on thursday.

Welshie- I'll try to keep up...since im on my feet by an operating table practically all day- by the time i get home, i just want to slither into bed. So, I usually go back closer to the weekend to catch up, but by then- there are another 100 pages to go through...hahahah...jk...really, though- im gonna have to get on the chart anyway.

Mama- congrats on your :bfp:!!!! Since we are up to 2- we can start adding up the numbers of :bfp:'s on this thread.

SBB- glad you got to see your little peanut's heartbeat. I bet it was absolutely wonderful to be able to see it :thumbup:

Linny & Never- I swear- at first the acorns were just for shits and giggs :fool: but it became so routine that for the past few months- they have become part of the "bunch of stuff" that goes into my pocket every morning.... carkeys- check!...purse- check!.....acorns-check! and Never...those days will go by so quickly you won't even notice. 

Did someone say BBQ?????? hehehe....

Have a fabulous day girls!!


----------



## Linny

Ha ha Sparkle you crack me up!! I love your thinking of OH cooking, but he stops at scrambled eggs! He said he's gonna go buy the already made roasties, i mean I'm getting a complex!!

I'm gonna have a cuppa and a lemon cupcake YUM!!! I won't tell.......!!!


----------



## Linny

:rofl::rofl::rofl: delilah -I can just picture that morning scene LOL!! The things we do to get that sticky bean!!

HOORAY for the :witch: Wahoo CD1!!


----------



## nevertogether

haha delilah :) i did say BBQ, mmm. it was pretty good, but the drunk guy overcooked my steak..and i'm pretty picky with that. i gave it to my dog. acorns are on my shopping list now, lol. did your AF start today? i see you are on CD1. 

ttcbaby wakeeeee upppppp


----------



## Linny

TTC WAKE UP NOW!!!!!! I'm getting impatient, i NEED to know your morning temp :happydance:

Never - when you get preggo, what will happen with your job? I mean they can't expect you to be doing all that mean exercise and stuff can they hun?


----------



## nevertogether

hey linny - pregnant girls get put on different PT so no they don't expect that :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

OKOkOk I am awake!!!!...hahaha you ladies are funny....so this is it....

not much new for me...temp still up but my boobs are not as sore as they were yesterday morning...not sure if that sensation should come and go like that...I cant imagine that is good. AF is not due for me until wednesday or thursday but I think I will test tomorrow.

can any of your pg women tell me if the boob thing is a bad sign? I am figuring it is....anyway...I would love to catch up with you ladies but I have mothers days festivities.....happy mothers day to all the mothers and to us soon to be mothers!!!!!!


----------



## CandyApple19

HEY!! just wanted to say ive broken and decided to try maca too! :D


----------



## Linny

ttc - WAHOOOOOO temps are still looking great hun :happydance:! Obviously can't help on the sore boobies thing but you could always have a look at the early pregnancy symptoms thread though that might drive you mad :wacko: Still got FX'd, I'm hoping to see you on the front page with a :bfp: 

Welcome Candy, hope you get great results with the maca :flower:


----------



## CandyApple19

thankyou hun! really hope it has other benefits for me too, like libido and energy, im lacking them both a lil bit more :(


----------



## Linny

I'm sure you'll see positive results. I started taking it early April and within about three weeks i noticed I had ALOT more energy! I had no pmt or pre-af sore boobies, felt much happier and calmer too!!


----------



## nevertogether

yay! welcome my bnb bestie candy! :yipee:


----------



## Whitbit22

I missed a lot! 
Happy Mother's Day everyone!! 
ttc- FXed for you !! Come on :bfp:

Never-- :wave: hi!! :)

Linny and Welshie--Thanks for all the willing away of af! At this point Idk whether its good or bad that she's not showing!

Sbb--hope the morning :sick: eases up soon!

Mamaxm-- Congrats on your :bfp: !!!

Candy-- Welcome to the club

I needed to put this out there as Im really starting to wonder.. the only new Supplement I have taken this cycle is Maca. Has anyone else had a problem with it making AF late?

Another bfn on a FRER.. Just hoping maybe it's going to be a late one like my Ovacue gal Arein! Temp took ANOTHER dive though. Im getting to where Im not even paying attention to that anymore.


----------



## Linny

Awwww whit, why do our bodies have to confuse us so much! Are you regular hun? I'm glad AF has stayed away provided she's NOT gonna show late :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

The past 4 cycles I have had 2 29 day cycles and 2 30 day cycles. So I'd say Im pretty regular! The only time before they got thrown off was when I missed a period because of a cyst. Im really hoping thats not the case..


----------



## ticktock

Whitbit22 said:


> I needed to put this out there as Im really starting to wonder.. the only new Supplement I have taken this cycle is Maca. Has anyone else had a problem with it making AF late?
> 
> Another bfn on a FRER.. Just hoping maybe it's going to be a late one like my Ovacue gal Arein! Temp took ANOTHER dive though. Im getting to where Im not even paying attention to that anymore.

Yeh I was wondering that too, I'm usually getting my 2 day spotting now before full blown af and seems to be a little behind schedule also haven't had as much cramping which is good! but cramps starting to creep in now so she must be on her way, I'm about 10/11 dpo and bfn this morning which I was expecting tbh. 

So maybe it is the maca? Its not so much af late yet as will see how long the spotting lasts first.

Alos boobs are not hurting as much which is good as usually they bloody kill!


----------



## Whitbit22

Im not sure my boobs arent sore at all either as usual. But I don't normally have cramps for this long before my period comes... maybe two days at the most. Now Im on day 3.


----------



## Linny

Hmmm i dunno girls! Its only my second month of maca and with it being just a food i wouldn't have thought it would do something like that, I'm irregular so its hard to say with my AF! 

Whit you do seem regular but I think sometimes your cycle can just go off for a month, maybe with the stress or worry of wondering if you are preg! Its well frustrating. It also could be that your HCG levels are too low to detect just yet, I REALLY hope its that hun!! FX'd! Maybe your doc could do a blood test if still nothing in a couple of days??

My boobs didn't hurt when AF was due last month and I had no PMT so i put that down to the maca!


----------



## Linny

Whitbit22 said:


> Im not sure my boobs arent sore at all either as usual. But I don't normally have cramps for this long before my period comes... maybe two days at the most. Now Im on day 3.

I'm sure cramps are an early preg symptom, its so cruel of mother nature that AF signs are the same as pregnancy!!

I'm keeping the PMA PMA PMA for you all:happydance: !!!


----------



## Whitbit22

I keep a log on my iphone and it counts the days of period length for me. I have went back and counted myself a hundred times, especially last night!! hehe

I have a doc appt on the 17th so I will know for sure by then! Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## CandyApple19

Hey nevertogether babes! i thought id join the club with ya ;) I proper hope this works, i have a feeling it will for some reason! Some random psychic woman approached me in the street and told me i had some psychic in me..so u never know! I have had strange happenings in my past as a child and so on that would indicate that she is correct! so i was very suprised when she said id be moving into our own house not a flat and having another child soon! :O


----------



## Whitbit22

Linny said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> Im not sure my boobs arent sore at all either as usual. But I don't normally have cramps for this long before my period comes... maybe two days at the most. Now Im on day 3.
> 
> I'm sure cramps are an early preg symptom, its so cruel of mother nature that AF signs are the same as pregnancy!!
> 
> I'm keeping the PMA PMA PMA for you all:happydance: !!!Click to expand...

Yes VERY cruel. Us poor poor souls.. lol


----------



## Linny

Oh lordy, think OH wants some :sex: cos he keeps flashing his 'bits' LOL!! He'll kill me for saying that!

Anyone elses OH do that, to make you laugh or is mine just obsessed :haha:


----------



## Whitbit22

LMAO! That sounds just like my DH.. he can come on really strong, and this Maca is making him even worse :haha:


----------



## Linny

Thank god I'm not alone. Sometimes he just does it for giggles, but bcos ive told him we should wait a day he seems to REALLY want it, huh! typical! he won't want to tomorrow i bet :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

wow, totally sounds like my DH, haha linny!


----------



## sparkle05

Evening ladies 

Linny, Once when i was on the phone to my boss trying to be very serious my DH came in naked after the shower, did a little jig in the middle of the room and then sat next to me on the sofa :blush: He walks in with his hands on his hips and it dangling it everywhere. I laughed very loudly and when my boss asked what was wrong i said " oh my husband has just walked in the room naked with his bits hanging everywhere and dancing " He went bright red and ran out. To this day he has never forgiven me :rofl: I dont think he will be doing that again somehow.

Witbit, Im not sure about the maca and AF but it will be interesting to see if this happens to anyone else.

:hi: candyapple welcome to the maca train. I am quite new here too. I have been on the macca for 2 weeks and my energy has really improved. :hugs: 

Wesh, my menus are all ready for next week, the shopping has been ordered and im ready to go :hugs: Looking forward to being a couple of pounds lighter this time next week :hugs: We can do this, if not for ourselves then for our child/ren and our new babies that will soon be growing in our tummies. :hugs: xx


----------



## Linny

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: sparkle you are killing me here!! I couldn't breathe i was laughing so much, even OH was wondering what was wrong!! 

Why do they do such silly things. I've been on the phone many a time, usually to my mum and he will just drop his pants and give himself a side to side shake. Or he'll walk in the room with it hanging out of his fly and wait till i notice! SUCH idiots :haha::haha:


----------



## Whitbit22

LMAO :rofl: My DH is crazy like that too! After a shower he does a little swinging hips dance while naked. He has done it while on the phone with my Mom too! They're a riot.


----------



## sparkle05

ttcbaby117 said:


> *Ok ignore that first post....hahaha...here is my complete one!!!!*
> 
> morning ladies -
> 
> celtic - thanks for the tip....I really hope one day i will make it there.
> 
> Never - I LOVE MARIO CART.....hahahaha....pretty depressing when my 3 year nephews plays better than me....hahahahaha
> Ok hanging from a heli...not my idea of fun...geez, I am afraid of heights. I drink a little bit here and there...i try to limit myself to 2 or 3 drinks if I am going out. I dont get sloshed or anything like that but I dont think it will do any harm. I am not drinking this weekend though just in case I am pg. I think there is something to be said abuot genetics....but I dont know how far it goes.
> 
> welsh - glad to hear your are feeling better and wow.....that is a high temperature....I am breaking slightly....as I really want to know....hahahahahhaha, bu thubby just told me he wanted me to wait till FRIDAY....OMG I might die waiting that long
> 
> Linny - That is great news.....woohoo!!!! yeah lay down the law....legs in the air for a minimum 1/2 hour....hahahahaha....your husband is hilarious....
> 
> mandy - the maca did help me with energy big time....AND I was enjoying the bding much more as well!
> 
> sparkle - how is the tww going for you???? Any symptoms?
> 
> kel - morning.....hope you are doing well!
> 
> wispy - welcome!!!!
> 
> Not much here to report. I got a nice temp this morning. Like I said, I feel some foundation breaking....I really want to test....UGH!!!! SHould I listen to the dh?

No no symptoms yet :cry: Im not feeling very confident this cycle :cry: Not even so much as a bit of cm :nope: 
Good luck to you though cant wait for you to :test: I cant belive how exciting it gets when the ladies get close lol :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

mamaxm said:


> yes ma'am you can add me! i'm proud as a penguin! i worked hard for this bfp!
> red clover helps balance hormones but also helps balance the bodies pH and build good strong uterine lining. i used the liquid and it tastes like plain old tea when mixed with maybe 1/4 cup of water. pairs up perfectly with the RRL tea.
> no yucky symptoms besides food hangovers every morning. like whatever i eat the night before is sitting in my throat in the morning. made the mistake of eating pizza last night :nope: haha!

huge congrats :happydance: hope you have a very healthy and happy nine months :hugs:



WelshRose said:


> Consider it done Chick!:yipee:
> I love your January Jellybeans Banner......I WANT ONE.....and obviously the :bfp: to go with it:winkwink::lol:

:flower: Im not planning on testing on less AF does not arrive and I think she will so I think leave me out this month :flower:

Hi to every one else some amount of catching up when I come on line, great to see the thread is taking off and cant wait to see the BFP line up :flower:


----------



## sparkle05

I wonder what these men would do if we started wondering around with it all hanging out while they are on the telephone. My DH would say put your clothes on woman and have a word with yourself. Oh it wouldn't be funny if i did it :growlmad: lol


----------



## Linny

:rofl::rofl: you are dead right there sparkle! If i'm sitting there an my top rides up a bit an i flash the flesh he's like 'err put it away!!' but then i look across at him, hands down his pants, top ridden up with belly hanging out and think 'YOU SHOULD FLIPPIN TALK!!' :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

haha, i guess my guy is different. if i did that, DH would be on top of the world. regular horn dog he is. hope everyone is having a good day. it's almost my bed time. i have to go to the range tomorrow and fire an M203. hopefully the days go by fast. i hate being away from homeeee.


----------



## Linny

Mine's just a total joker, he just cracks me up! Ooh cool day for you tomorrow, mine will be same old BOOOOOO!!


----------



## mandy121

my oh would laugh if i walked bout with me bits hangin out lol.. but he does it all time wen he stays here as we dont live together .he says oh its a man thing love and im like wat ever lmao .


----------



## sparkle05

nevertogether said:


> haha, i guess my guy is different. if i did that, DH would be on top of the world. regular horn dog he is. hope everyone is having a good day. it's almost my bed time. i have to go to the range tomorrow and fire an M203. hopefully the days go by fast. i hate being away from homeeee.

Wow your day sounds so exciting. My day tomorrow will go something like this. Rush out the door 10 minutes late for school run, run back in the door cause one of the kids has forgot something :growlmad:. Arrive late at work. Run around like a headless chicken sorting out the children at the nursery, get puked on have one of the little monsters cut my hair :hissy: ( oh yes this has happend ) Then home quick cuppa and off on the school run again. Home, tea, :laundry::iron::dishes: put the kids to bed and relax :wohoo:


----------



## nevertogether

wow sparkle. wow. that's all i can say haha. i will be on a bus two hours, sleeping. fire my weapon 21 times. ride back on the bus two hours. come home, haha.


----------



## sparkle05

Linny said:


> :rofl::rofl: you are dead right there sparkle! If i'm sitting there an my top rides up a bit an i flash the flesh he's like 'err put it away!!' but then i look across at him, hands down his pants, top ridden up with belly hanging out and think 'YOU SHOULD FLIPPIN TALK!!' :haha:

My DH came home from work the other night and i had my new top on he said " oh god your hanging out everywhere " i said "no im not this is hanging out everywhere" i pulled my top right down under my bra. DH was not inpressed he said " grow up you silly old tart " :rofl:


----------



## Linny

OMG sparkle you are soooooo hilarious!!! I'm gonna have one of those days tomorrow where i'l remember this conversation at work and piss myself outta the blue, and everyone will think i've lost the plot LOL!!!


----------



## sparkle05

Right i need an early night DH is up the pub and going to sleep on the sofa, so that bed is all mine :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Goodnight sleep tight maca ladies dont let the bed bugs bite. Tomorrow is another day closer to all our :bfp: :hugs: xx


----------



## Wispyshadow

I'm getting ready to head off to work again and won't be home until 8am. I am going to start running everyday again. I ran in my neighborhood last week and the weather was just gorgeous. I need to lose 30lbs...which is about 15kgs (right?) I use all metric at work and then at the drs. and home I use the other crazy measurements system. NEway...I didn't make it to the store yesterday and my DH went today and said they were closed...it's Sunday. So, I will try again tomorrow.

Have fun Never, although a two hour bus ride sounds dreadful.

I was crackin' up over the posts about the DH's getting crazy about some skin showing. If I walked around topless my DH would be unphased, sometimes he gets so caught up in whatever he is doing that nothing else exists. I guess noticing the wifey being sexy would require him to multi-task and that just doesn't happen. I could however wear a thong and twirl some flaming batons....that just might get his attention:flasher: But the other day I was mopping the kitchen floor and he was all turned on...I felt like are you kidding watching me do housework gets him going....:laundry::dishes::hangwashing::iron: I guess my house is going to stay quite clean for awhile....:haha:


----------



## Delilahsown

:dohh: thank god i'm not the only one with a husband of such behavior. there are times when i'm walking by his side of the bed in the morning after getting out of the shower-i'll think he's asleep and all of a sudden - someone has a handful of my bum cheek. HELLOOO:laugh2: he's even come out of the shower and straight to the dinner table naked saying- "you ready for dinner?" hahaha....if walls could talk!


----------



## Nvr2Late

This is a bit of a personal question, but I'm assuming it's ok given we discuss everything from our cervical mucous to constipation and nipple leakage on this forum. 

Are any of you finding an increase in your sex drive since starting maca? I've been on it about 3 weeks now and I'm definitely noticing a difference.

So come on, tell me... am I the only one who's feeling a stronger interest in :sex: after taking maca?


----------



## Whitbit22

Unfortunately I havent noticed a change! I'd love to though! If this isnt my cycle, Im defo going to order capsules and take that with my powder!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies,

Well I had a busy but fun day today, which was nice as I am so ready to test tomorrow morning....whit, linny, celtic, welsh, kel, sbb, never, sparkle, delilah, and all my other maca girls...WE will speak tomorrow...wheather it is a BFP or BFN thank you ladies so much for sooooo much support...seriously.....you ladies are so wonderful!!!

candy and nvr welcome to this forum...to answer your q. nvr....YES, I had a huge increase in my sex drive.....Like delilahs husband I have a naked streaking dh in my house and this month I took full advantage of it....LOL


----------



## nevertogether

good morning maca ladies :hi: 

another day in the life, LOL. 

ttcbaby - i can't wait to see your test results when i get home. yayyy :)

whit - FX'ed for you mama!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi Never! :wave:
How are you?


----------



## nevertogether

tired! lol, got to head out now girl....talk to you tonight!


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies, how is everyone this morning ? Thank god the sun is shinning here today :yipee::yipee::yipee: not a drop of rain insight.

TTC good luck, i will be rushing home from work this afternoon so i can have peek :hugs::hugs:

Never enjoy your very exciting day. I wouldn't mind just the bus, just for the peace lol :hugs:

Welsh, i got on the scales this morning and they asked for one person at a time please :rofl:. I have put on 5lb since i last weighed :growlmad: Nevermind today is a new day and i will get it back off :happydance:
Hows everything with you ? 

To all the maca ladies enjoy your day :hugs: xx


----------



## honey08

:hi: i dnt post in here often sry just wanted to say :wohoo: 6days till im testing:dance:

whens everyone eles testing?anyone same day as me ? x


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone...can I join you?

I have just ordered some Maca tablets online and will be taking them as soon as they arrive. I am also going to ask my OH to take them...i'm sure he will as he is sooo desperate and excited about us ttc.

I am having problems getting my cycles back on track after bcp so hoping this will help.


----------



## kelster823

morning

WOW you guys were very talkative yesterday, I didn't get a chance to log on yesterday but I see we have another :bfp:

Congtrats Mamaxm.... way to go................

so I decided to start taking the Maca again since I got my blood all taken last week and my frigin temps looked awsome til TODAY............WTH.........a big drop, this makes no sense, I just want my body to be NORMAL so when I am ready to start again I HOPE not to have problems.

OH well, I must go log onto my work computer and get everyone's work out to them

TTYL


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Haven't had a chance to catch up on all yesterdays chatter but I will do later :D 

Hope everyone is ok - have we got any testers today yet?! 

Kell I hope your chart sorts itself out - would it be normal to ovulate now? Or do you have to have a period after the MC before you can OV? 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

doc said to consider this last MC as a menstrual cycle..(I asked him if I should consider the day I started spotting as a cycle) and yep you can O right after a MC..... 

UGH here we go again............ just gotta be patient...


----------



## SBB

I wonder if you put ewcm on cd14 it might give you crosshairs? Give it a try! 


x x x


----------



## kelster823

nope no crosshairs.. :(


oh well....

how ya feeling? My SIL goes today for her 3rd ultrasound.... keeping fingers crossed that everything is ok with the baby......

I STILL can't believe you and her have the same due date :)


----------



## SBB

Oh :( well it's still early, you had a drop at CD15 the cycle before, then it rose for OV, and this looks similar, so will see what tomorrows temp does. 

Yeh it's such a coincidence! I really hope it's all good news....

I feel really rough to be honest, just feel sick all day long, 24 hours a day! Yet to actually throw up though! All I feel like eating is fruit, I don't think I should be eating quite so much of it... But nothing else is appealing at all... :shrug: 

Saw my preg friend yesterday, she only has a month to go...

x x x


----------



## ticktock

hello everyone

I'm still waiting for period reckon by last cycle it should arrive properly tomoro so my spotting should have started yesterday but only very slightly discoloured cm started last night so maybe she's running a little late. Got some niggly cramps and sore boobs so not as bad so must be that magic maca :thumbup:

Will test tomoro if still the same but yesterday was bfn but am prepared for bfn this month due to missing bding on peaks on cbfm as on hols and OH too pissed lol

So really waiting for af to start next cycle!

Can I ask if anyone has noticed maca affect their mood adversley as been felling pretty rubbish last couple of days, more than just pms, really low and tearful which isn't normally me

Thanks all :flower:


----------



## kelster823

ooohh so sorry you feel yucky BUT it's all for a beautiful baby at the end.. :hugs:

yeah I hope so but I have a feeling this one will be a MUCH later O..... my last cycle took 40 days after the 1st MC to show... this is just gonna be tough to keep up with....


did you tell her you are PG?


----------



## SBB

Hmmm I hope it happens quicker than that Kell.... 

I know it's all worth it. If it's like this the whole 8 months I still won't care as long as I get a healthy little bub at the end :D 

Ticktock - I didn't find that with Maca, actually I found the opposite - hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

And hope AF shows soon so you can get going on the next cycle - or you get your bfp of course :D 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - well a big fat BFN this morning...I used a First reponse so I think that is would have shown by now if I was pg....I am so devastated.....I really thought this was it...even started having symptoms of morning sickness yesterday. I just dont even know what to say....


----------



## vickiuk

Hi Ladies, 
Can I join you, I've just taken the plunge and ordered some Maca, I finally decided to give it a go after I read about it on here and in the latest book I'm reading 'The thyroid hormone breakthrough'.
Shall now sit and wait paitiently for it to arrive, I'm getting stupidly excited:happydance:


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies - well a big fat BFN this morning...I used a First reponse so I think that is would have shown by now if I was pg....I am so devastated.....I really thought this was it...even started having symptoms of morning sickness yesterday. I just dont even know what to say....


DO NOT GIVE UP..... do not.... my best friend- it took her 2 weeks after AF was due to get a positive with her second daughter..... 

PMA PMA PMA sweetie..... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I hope it comes quicker too SBB but we'll have to see.. I did adjust my temp this morning and if it was higher today it showed I def O'd on CD14-- my cervix is HIGH and kinda soft today and creamy/watery fluid... so WHO KNOWS... I know after a MC your cycle may not be normal....


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - I just cant see how that is possible with me know exactly when I Oved and I used one of those sensitive ones.....


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kel - I just cant see how that is possible with me know exactly when I Oved and I used one of those sensitive ones.....

you may be one of the ones that it just doesn't show up right away.. your temps are still high....

PLEASE DON'T GIVE UP............ I wish I could come done and give you a big ole hug

I could of used one yesterday--- my frigin LOVELY Mother in Law what a BITCH.. has yet to say ANYTHING to me after this MC.... crap face.... not one word yesterday......


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww thanks kel....yeah I can understand how youf eel about MIL...my dh is an only child and she is is constantly intruding....drives me nuts. Yesterday was good for us other than everyone asking when they can start saying happy mothers day to me....I felt like screaming after the first 20 ppl said it seriously....then to wake up this morning to a bfn....I need to try to get it together.


----------



## kelster823

some people just don't get it... UGH...... (( HUGE SQUISHY HUG ))

oooohhh an only child... oh I can just imagine your MIL... OH BOY.. 

Jeff is the baby so she is always all over the fact that he is.... I could squish her like a bug... I am 5"11' and she is ut most 5'.. she comes up to my underarm.... and I really wanted to yesterday.... 
at least my SIL said something this time.. she made me cry actually, she said IT WILL HAPPEN..


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww that is nice of your sil.....your mil might not know how to deal with it. My mil has not one maternal bone in her body....it is amazing my dh is alive....I guess that is thanks to his aunt and mother.


----------



## SBB

Hi vicki welcome! Let us know how you get on with the maca :D 

Ttc as kell says, although lots of people get an early result. A LOT of women don't get their bfp until well after AF was due... Early response test or not.. 
On countdowntopregnancy.com you can see the stats for each dpo... I do understand why you think you're out but don't give up, your chart still looks great :hugs: 

Kell I think your temp will go up again tomorrow, sometimes you get an after ov dip... If it does perhaps just discard today's so it gives you the crosshairs... 

Your MIL sounds awful, mine isn't great either, so miserable about everything. She barely mustered a congratulations when we told her. I don't really care for me, I just feel sorry for OH because she's so negative all the time :(

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks sbb I will check it out....I do feel cramps now though....oh well.


----------



## nevertogether

ohhh my arm is so sore from firing that darn weapon! :hi: 

welcome to all the new ladies, welshie is going to be excited that the family is getting even bigger!

ttc - i still have hopes for you girl, keep your chin up. it isn't over until the fat lady sings! witch:) 

hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## kelster823

fingers crossed they doooooooo.. LOL... I guess also too since this is my TRULY second month of temping that things work themselves out... I can always count on you to straighten my arese out with the temping thing.. :rofl: :hugs:

Vicky and Ticktock welcome.. I am sorry for posting without giving you the proper welcome... I just got caught up in my temps and then TTC post.... here's wishing you both nothing but positive PMA your way.. please don't disappear either :winkwink: we get a lot of peeps that come on here and say they are starting with Maca and then disappear :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well I had a busy but fun day today, which was nice as I am so ready to test tomorrow morning....whit, linny, celtic, welsh, kel, sbb, never, sparkle,
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies - well a big fat BFN this morning...I used a First reponse so I think that is would have shown by now if I was pg....I am so devastated.....I really thought this was it...even started having symptoms of morning sickness yesterday. I just dont even know what to say....
> 
> Hi Hun, no way BFN may be it is to early your temps are amazing!! makes no sense I say its not over yet by a long shot! :hugs::hugs: may be late implantation and you know some people just dont show on a Pregnancy test or it can take till they are a weeks late to show :hugs:
> 
> I got my MACA today at last took ages because of all the airport trouble from the dust cloud. so lets see how we go!Click to expand...


----------



## nevertogether

i heard today that another volcano erupted and there is going to be more ash cloud. we work directly with the flight companies here on post and apparently they've already gotten word that they might be grounded because of it. not again! ugh...


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks celtic.....I am still having symptoms maybe I implanted on 10dpo, which was the last temp rise...who knows....it is just so depressing. I really hope you are right but I do feel like I am out. I will see what temp I get tomorrow.

never - oh this isnt good, is the same volcano or a different one?


----------



## nevertogether

not sure ttc :shrug: just caught the a** end of a conversation when i got back to work today, hehe. i will see what more i find out tomorrow.


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow well that isnt good. Let us know what you hear and I will turn on the news.


----------



## Whitbit22

may as well face it now. :witch: came. I am partially over it. hehe
I am betting on b-50 complex making me late. :growlmad: lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry whit....I am so over this...seriously!!!! Oh well on to another month.


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea. I wouldnt have got my hopes up at all had I not been late. But o well! Like you say on to the next cycle. I got maca the whole time this time though.. and going to buy some capsules too! :yipee:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hyeah might as well be planning for the next month. Which reminds me to go and get my script for clomid for next month.....


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay for baby pills!
Im going to be asking my 'new' doc for Femara. Hope she bites...lol


----------



## SBB

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks celtic.....I am still having symptoms maybe I implanted on 10dpo, which was the last temp rise...who knows....it is just so depressing. I really hope you are right but I do feel like I am out. I will see what temp I get tomorrow.

TTC that's what I was going to say, after implantation it takes_ at least_ 3-6 days to show on a test. _AT LEAST! _
I felt so depressed this cycle too, got really down around 8-9dpo and felt like I definitely hadn't done it - But I had :D I hope it's the same for you! 

Whit I'm sorry AF arrived :( glad you are ok about it though - fingers crossed you have a great cycle with Maca and a bfp at the end of it :D 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah is cant hurt!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks sbb....well I am going to wait till friday if AF doesnt show....and test again. It is due between wednesday and thursday. Also it is dh birthday on saturday.....So I woudl love to give him a BFP but I somehow dont think it will happen.

How is your cramping going? I have been having pain in my ovary area the last week or so and I am concerned something is going on there.


----------



## ticktock

Good luck ttc!

I'm still waiting for af still just abit of brown spotting agghhhh sooo annoying!

Whitbit sorry af arrived, if you don't mind me asking, what Femara?


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks SBB :)

Femara is a drug used to treat breast cancer but has also more recently been used instead of clomid... It doesn't have some of side effects as clomid.


----------



## sparkle05

Evening ladies :hugs:

Hi honey i am testing on the 19th. Good luck :hugs:

:hi: yazzy, vickiuk, welcome :hugs:

Ticktock, i found the maca has improved my mood so much everyone keeps commenting on how chilled out i seem to be. Not like me at all :blush: I have to say though my DH thinks that the maca has made is mood worse. We wouldn't notice as he is always in a mood :rofl:

SBB I can relate to the sickness oh my god i can. My last pregnancy i even tried hypnosis it was awful. Hang on in there it will end :hugs:

Tcc dont give up i didn't get a positive with my first for 16 weeks. He wouldn't show up anywhere the doctors cant explain why, but by the time i found out i was pregnant i was nearly half way through :happydance:

Wit sorry the :witch: showed her ugly head :hugs: Heres to next month and your :bfp: xx

Welsh where are you chicken ? :hugs: xxx

To all the maca ladies have a lovely evening :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks sparkle...that kinda makes me feel better. I really hope that is it.


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks honey. It gets hard to keep trudging on sometimes! :dust: to you hun!!


----------



## SBB

TTC - Well when you get pregnant your uterus has something called a corpus luteum (?!) and that is what feeds little bub so there's lots of stuff going back and forth... 

Also your uterus is connected to it somehow I read, so it can hurt as everything expands... 

Maybe it's that :shrug: :D 

My cramps are still there every now and again, ovary isn't hurting too badly so hopefully it's going down a bit! 
x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yes fxed it has....I dont want you to have to get it drained.....well I hope it is my corpus luteum that is hurting....it is more concentrated on my right side but I do feel some on my left. I have been having af cramps today though so that is giving me another indication that I am out this month.


----------



## nevertogether

i know this is offtopic, but i seriously cry every time i see a commercial on AFN. lol. the first one was a marine mom that left her baby at 3 or 4 months old and now the baby is 13 months. the other was a woman getting ready for her husband to get back from his deployment and it showed the kids crying. like seriously, :cry:


----------



## SBB

I had AF cramps before BFP, and I also had and still have the pains both sides, but it is more on my right. 

Not trying to get your hopes up too high, in case AF does arrive, I just know what it's like to feel like it's not going to happen _again_... I will keep the PMA for you :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - yeah I can sympathize, I get weepy at anything relating to babies.....

sbb- well yeah I dont want to have to get let down again, so I am just going to assume I am out of it...work through these emotions like I do every month and then move on. If af comes then it wont be to bad and if it doesnt then it is a nice surprise.

SO at my last attempt to grasp at desperate "maybe I am pregnant straws" I have been researching FRER and some women dont have good things to say about them. Like they are not as sensitive as they advertise...so who knows.


----------



## Linny

Evening girlies!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Whit, I'm so sorry witch got ya hun!! I tried to beat her away :grr:! Its so blooming difficult, ive only been doing this for a year and boy does it get me down. Like you say its a new month, and a new drug (hopefully) and you WILL get your :bfp:

TTC - NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO stupid :bfn::saywhat: It aint over till :witch: shows hun and i'm rooting for ya! HCG levels rise :hugs: and extra :dust:

SBB - Oooh sicky :sick: is a good sign hun, nice stickie bean you've got there!!

Kel - sorry to hear bout MIL! I was thinking of you yesterday, hope it wasn't too hard :hugs: Onto the PMA PMA that jenny renny is correct wahoo!!

never - your poor arms from all the :gun: What an ace way to spend a work day!!

Sparkle - you DH sounds hilarious! i think you should write a book :haha:

Welshie - :hi:

Yazzy, vicki hope you enjoy the maca effects :happydance:

ticktock - nope no bad moods from macca, the total opposite to be honest. Much better pms so maybe thats a sign that its not the witch, hope so!!


----------



## nevertogether

ttcbaby - just letting you know i love your approach on all this. you have really good PMA. i think at this point it can go both ways and i can only hope it goes the :bfp: way. you deserve it girl.


----------



## nevertogether

linny - i have a righteous bruise on right arm to show off for the rest of the week. oh the pain of choosing to work with boys for a living, lol.


----------



## Linny

WAHOO! Working with boys toys sounds excellent!! My job is sooooo dull, but it pays the bills!!

Talking about sad adverts, there are theses RSPCA type ones about abused animals, OMG i could seriously lose it watching them :cry::cry:!! Esp if i have a hangover cos that makes me lose it over anything LOL!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks never, I am really trying...I just wish it was easier than this for all of us. I have my good cry and move on as best I can.


----------



## nevertogether

oh don't even get me started on any animal abuse commercials, i will lose it too. :cry: :cry: i lose it just thinking of my 1st pooch (been almost a year.)


----------



## nevertogether

i know ttc :( wishing we were all closer and could sit around and watch movies and eat ice cream to make you & whit feel better right now. that would be aweeeesome. but yours isn't over yet girl, so hold tight!


----------



## kelster823

Whit--- dang nabbit frigin :af: sooo sorry sweetie :(

TTC- I HATE FRER.. only after I was PG for a week and a half did I get a positive result.. up until that time I NEVER had a +.. EVER

Linny---- yesterday was OK... it was hard but I managed the day.... :hugs: 

Never- yep I cy too, not at that commerical but anythign and everything related to babies...don't get me started in the animal commercal that airs here... OMG it is horrible.. it is all about animals in shelters and just showing each of them in cages,,,,, I BAWL


----------



## Linny

My dogs been gone around 12 yrs and my mums house still doesn't feel the same LOL!!

My bro has a black lab since a puppy and just found out it has a heart condition and doesn't have long! he's only three and such a gorgeous boy! I cried my eyes out when i found out!!

Random question, does anyone know if you can get a tattoo when ttc or pregnant?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - did you get a BFP on any other brand before that time or did you only test with frers? I might not buy anymore FRER's


----------



## nevertogether

linny - i have a lot of tattoo artist friends and a lot of them say it's at the discretion of the tattooer, but most of them don't and most places don't either. :shrug:


----------



## Linny

Really! Even if AF has got ya and your defo not preggo?? Bummer!!

Cute profile pic!! - you need to change your siggy for how many days!!


----------



## nevertogether

oh well if AF has gotten you it's different. it's pretty much the same as alcohol. don't do it if you think you are pregnant or might be pregnant, but if you know you aren't then it's okay. thanks. dh took that when we were both in training and sent it to me on my blackberry. it's one of my faves :) oops thanks for the reminder buddy!


----------



## Linny

Oh cool, maybe if AF gets me this month I can celebrate with a tattoo!!


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kel - did you get a BFP on any other brand before that time or did you only test with frers? I might not buy anymore FRER's

do you have Dollar Tree Stores around you? That is where I was going since they were only a buck a test.. I was getting FAINT lines on those for about 3 days and I mean FAINT and then I got some cheapies off Ebay https://cgi.ebay.com/50-Pregnancy-T...ryZ36437QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem and was getting FAINTS on these tooooooooooo 

finally I got pee oded and made Jeff go get me the digies...and 14DPO is when I got the prgnant on the digie


----------



## Linny

Awww kel - i LOVE your profile pic! Soo cute xx


----------



## kelster823

Linny said:


> Awww kel - i LOVE your profile pic! Soo cute xx


aww thanks Linny... this was in Nov.. we went to Dallas Texas for a Dallas Cowboys football game ( we are HUGE HUGE Cowboy fans ) and we are on the field on the FAMOUS Cowboys Star that is in the middle of the field :)


----------



## nevertogether

linny - i love tattoos. i can't wait until i get out of the army and can get my piercings back too. hehe.


----------



## nevertogether

here is a bigger version of the one that i had as my profile pic. you can see some of them, but i have about 7 more you can't :) 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs279.snc3/28127_1265968617086_1465913926_30599771_5868054_n.jpg


----------



## kelster823

Never what an adorable avatar... did he email that to you or text it????

dang you all tatted up girlfriend,,,, I am a chicken poop to get one... :lol:


----------



## Whitbit22

Never you guys are a beautiful couple!!

Speaking of tattoos I have REALLY been wanting another.. I have five but I have been going through an alice in wonderland phase! I would love a scene but wouldnt be able to afford it.. I think I might go for it if all goes well!


----------



## nevertogether

kelster - he sent it in a text in training. we weren't allowed to have computers back then so he had to. he always sent me sweet ones. he's actually really romantic!

whit - thank you so much :) i think an alice in wonderland scene sounds bada**! i really want a nightmare before christmas scene!


----------



## Linny

Everyone has cool profile pics but me! OH has gone from wanting himself on here to NOT BOOOOO!!

Never - Ive wanted a tattoo for YEARS!! Honestly I'm such a wuss! OH has a few and wants another one now and thinks i'll bottle it, i wanna prove him wrong :haha: I went with my friend were they free handed everything, looked amazing so wanna go there :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

you can do it linny! that is if you aren't preggo


----------



## Linny

OMG you have tons - you're soooo brave! One of OH's is a cross but its c**p LOL! Far too small cos his arms are big so much more room. Want him to get it re-done! I really want some japanese cherry blossoms all down my side past my ribs but its supposed to kill!!


----------



## nevertogether

as you can tell linny, my oh doesn't care and neither do i about pics. we are both those center of attention kind of people. haha. him more than me. he has about 15 tats i think, maybe a little less.

this one was pretty free hand. it's my favorite. he drew it up about 30 minutes before i got it with my ideas and chose the colors as he did it.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v5202/67/34/597710832/n597710832_3722449_86622.jpg
the heart with eternal flame matches one my husband has on his arm. the time bomb represents his personality. he's very spur of the moment, boom in your face, kind of guy. and the timer on the bomb is our wedding date :)

i'm not going to lie, i've heard ribs really do hurt. but honestly, everyone is different. you might have a high pain threshold. i think if you can have a baby you can handle a rib tattoo haha.


----------



## Linny

Ha ha your so right! Never thought of it that way! I love the tattoo, i love it when they mean something like that. So cute with matching it with one your DH has, and the wedding date! I just like the cherry blossoms idea, life is short make the most of it sorta thing! 

When i met OH he was looking for a new tat idea for his neck and i found this latin phrase that meant 'I have sinned!' could not sum him up anymore as he's a kinda reformed bad boy!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow I am a chicken about tats...not sure I will do it...I change my mind to much!!!

thanks Kel - well I am 14 dpo today and a - FRER we dont have dollar store down here, but I will see if I can get some by the end of the week as I have a close friend going over to the states...so you think those are the best as far as sensitivity goes?

UGH, I swear I could scream this is all so frustrating.


----------



## nevertogether

linny - i like that phrase. i need to get that too. haha. oh how we love our bad boys :) i think the cherry blossoms would be really cool. really really cool!

ttc - still have my fx'ed for you mama


----------



## Whitbit22

I really like that tat never! Especially what it represents. ;)

ttc-- I have heard that tests are actually more sensitive than advertised and have been known to detect lower amounts of HCG.. so I'd try a frer out.. FXed hun


----------



## Linny

I love the bad boy gone good LOL!!

TTC - Hun, i'm keeping the PMA for you!!! xxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> i heard today that another volcano erupted and there is going to be more ash cloud. we work directly with the flight companies here on post and apparently they've already gotten word that they might be grounded because of it. not again! ugh...

just saw your sig thanks hun :thumbup: I think its still the same ash cloud no news here of the sister one erupting yet, they do say through out history that once that volcano goes so does the one beside it with in a couple of months so I guess its only a matter of time, it will lower the temperature by a few degrees they say. my sister she is 17 has done some research and she was telling me the last time this volcano erupted it spilled ash for a year !!!! your tattoos are cool my DH has a Celtic band on his arm and sun and a brill panter on his back, he wants to get a dragon and have our children's names some were on his back. I have not got any but may be one day!



ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks celtic.....I am still having symptoms maybe I implanted on 10dpo, which was the last temp rise...who knows....it is just so depressing. I really hope you are right but I do feel like I am out. I will see what temp I get tomorrow.
> 
> never - oh this isn't good, is the same volcano or a different one?

Hun I am still holding on to hope for you, plus if you are not due AF till Wednesday or Thursday may be its to early FX it is also try doing a cheapie test in the evening some times Ive seen people testing in the morning and get a BFN and the retest in the evening and get a BFP ! my friend took over 3 months to get a BFP on her first!! it can happen and I really hope you get yours :flower:

Girls do you know anything about temps, I had a bad night sleep but I woke up roasting hot sweating an every thing, but my temp was 36.3 and I said na not right retook it straight away and it was 36.7 so double checked with my other thermometer and it was 36.7 and when I rechecked 36.3 :dohh::shrug: so which should I use I put in 36.7 normally if I got 36.3 AF would be here by now and 10PO would be way to soon :shrug:


----------



## CandyApple19

i want a tatoo and bens agreed id suit one but i want some ace ideas cause i want what you call a 'slag tag' over here where its at the bottom of ur back, but i dont want a tacky one, i want a sorta gothic one that looks gorgeous.


----------



## Whitbit22

hahaha called a tramp stamp over here! But my friend has one there of her son's name with angel wings.


----------



## nevertogether

i totally have a tramp stamp, haha, but i got it before the term really even got that big. about 7 years ago! now i'm like gosh darnit!


----------



## CandyApple19

lmao, if u aint a tramp or a slapper (whore) then ur alright hun lmao.xx


----------



## kelster823

TTC yeah if she can find them, buy a but load of them.. they gave me very faint positives but at least I was getting something by 12DPO.. and if :af: doesn't show go with the digie... can't go wrong there


HA SBB if I disgard this temp today it puts me at O'ing on cd14... LOL I will leave it at that for now and see how my temp goes tomorrow but man I checked TWICE today and my cervix is HIGH very high...


----------



## ttcbaby117

whit - I did use the FRER....that is what I am talking about. From what I have been reading the FRERs are not as sensitive as the other early response HPT's.

celtic - I would go with 36.7. You will probably have to wait till your temp tomorrow or the next to see what kind of trend there is.


never , kel, sbb, Linny, and all you others - thanks so much for the PMA....I am waiting AGAIN....


----------



## kelster823

> never , kel, sbb, Linny, and all you others - thanks so much for the PMA....I am waiting AGAIN....

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Celtic - I would go with the 36.7. Only other thing is it may be implantation dip?! But weird it would flick between the temps... 

Kell I want to see what tomorrows temp does :D 

Tattoo talking girls - OMG I have a slag tag / tramp stamp aaaaagggghhhh I didn't even know they were called that - booooo!!
I had it done years ago and I'm 28 and neither a slag or a tramp lol so I think it's ok! No-one ever sees it anyway... 
Mines sort of a lily, but looks kind of like a dragonfly, my sis designed it for me (my name means graceful lily apparently)

Never - what piercings do you have? I have quite a few but I've taken them all out now! I had my tongue, the hard little bit in the middle of my ear (tragus), 2 in my belly button - top and bottom, and I had a surface piercing at the bottom of my back, below my tatoo - I loved it but it never healed :( it was my fave one though... 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey sbb - I know this is a maca page but i had a q for you....does clomid make your bbt's seem higher than when you are not on it...did you notice your BBT's were higher the month on clomid?


----------



## SBB

TTC I don't think so hun, if you click on my ticker it shows an overlay chart - I'd say they are pretty similar to normal, this cycle is in blue 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok I just looked at....I see what you are saying...I just dont understand....these temps for me have never been this high and consistent.....I guess I am trying to figure this all out.....make some sense of it all. Also, I always take a midday temp and yesterday it was at its highest at 98.89 and today at 99.08....I know is is midday but I am not really moving around much and I usually do this throughout the day.


----------



## kelster823

yes I know because it is dotted lines sooooooooooo LOL but the funny thing is the intercourse part has me at good... OH LORDY NOOOOOOO cause we had woooo hooo 2 days before :rofl:

Intercourse Timing:
(See the Intercourse Timing Analyzer) Cycle Day 
O-3 O-2 O-1 O O+1 Score 
Good

TTC I truly have a weird feeling for you, I don't know why I just dooo.... 
:winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

SBB said:


> Celtic - I would go with the 36.7. Only other thing is it may be implantation dip?! But weird it would flick between the temps...
> 
> Kell I want to see what tomorrows temp does :D
> 
> Tattoo talking girls - OMG I have a slag tag / tramp stamp aaaaagggghhhh I didn't even know they were called that - booooo!!
> I had it done years ago and I'm 28 and neither a slag or a tramp lol so I think it's ok! No-one ever sees it anyway...
> Mines sort of a lily, but looks kind of like a dragonfly, my sis designed it for me (my name means graceful lily apparently)
> 
> Never - what piercings do you have? I have quite a few but I've taken them all out now! I had my tongue, the hard little bit in the middle of my ear (tragus), 2 in my belly button - top and bottom, and I had a surface piercing at the bottom of my back, below my tatoo - I loved it but it never healed :( it was my fave one though...
> 
> x x x

hey sbb!

i don't have any now. before i joined the army...i had my tongue pierced, lip pierced, ears gauged 8g, belly button twice, and my nose. can't wait to get them all back. especially my lip!

going to bed my maca ladies :hi: ttcbaby can't wait to see your temp tomorrow mama. still have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel, I hope you are clairvoyant and your weird feeling is it.....I really want it to be.....

thanks never, nighty night!!!!


----------



## SBB

TTC I know it's weird, I think your chart looks great and just hope for the best... It's hard not to get obsessed over it when you _need_ answers! How many Clomid rounds have you done now? 

Kell I did notice you had done the deed a couple of days before :haha: 

Wel what is meant to be is meant to be - so if it happens then great :D Just make sure you get straight to the docs so they can help with the progesterone etc if you do get a bfp...

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

I want to cry.....kel and never, I just realized I am your ttc buddy on your siggy.....that is so wonderful....I need to make a siggy also! Thank you for adding me....hmmm, having a moment arent I...sorry for being so mushy.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb this is my second round.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh but I charted last month but not accurately and didnt write them down. I only confirmed my temp rise after Oving.


----------



## SBB

Night night never :wave:

BTW will you have to get them re-pierced? I have become such a wimp I couldn't do it again! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

ttcbaby117 said:


> I want to cry.....kel and never, I just realized I am your ttc buddy on your siggy.....that is so wonderful....I need to make a siggy also! Thank you for adding me....hmmm, having a moment arent I...sorry for being so mushy.

TTC I think you can add over emotional to your symptoms list!! :rofl: 

Maybe the clomid has affected your temps but I doubt it... Just a great chart :D 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

ooooooohh I ALREADY have my medication because the moment I get one I have to take my meds ASAP :winkwink:

TTC babe I added you a while ago... :hugs: and SBB and Welshie had it for me when I was down and out last month and they were right

Nie nite Never talk to ya tomorrow SWEET DREAMS


----------



## SBB

good kell :D 

Hi welshie I can see you :wink: 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha sbb, I was just thinking that....hahahaha now I am laughing through the silly tears....i realize how silly I am being right now...might just be the roller coaster from the last few days.

Kel - i know I am being over emotional but thank you thank you thank you.....

is there a welsh spotting?????


----------



## WelshRose

Wow Howdy Girls:hi:
I have just spent ages reading thru.....you guys are my fave chatterboxes ever!!:winkwink:....I never know what I'm going to read:rofl:

A big welcome to all the newcomers....Candyapple, Yazzy and Vickiuk....Hope you settle in here and are celebrating maca bfp's soon....:dust::dust:

Whit...I'm so sorry hun:hugs:.....have a nice glass of :wine: tonight and then we'll begin the countdown to O tomorrow:winkwink: Let us know how you get on at the docs:hugs:

TCC...I'm sorry it was bfn babe...super huge:hugs: I'm definately with Kel thou in that FRER have never been great for me:nope: infact I used ic's back in dec'08 and could have discarded them as bfn cos the line was soooo faint, same with FRER as well but the cb digi at 13dpo gave me the wonderful word and 1-2wks. 
I've peeked at your chart sweets and not only are your temps still looking fabulicious I see you've recorded watery cm the past few days....I don't remember a lot of the symptoms from very early with Callum but one thing will always stick in my mind and that was the watery cm...that much so I used to dash to the loo to check I hadn't started :witch::dohh:.....Hang in there sweetheart....sending a worldful of PMA ur way:hugs:

Sparkle...Hey Lovely....:thumbup: for getting the week's meals sorted...and as for the 
5lb babe....kiss goodbye to it.....and say hello to a svelte mama in the making!:winkwink:
I have a confession I didn't weigh today but am getting my a** to my first ever sw meeting tomorrow at 10am...:shock:...actually feeling a little nervous...but determined:bodyb:

Never...thanks for the siggy add babe:hugs: Your avatar is adorable, bless him:lol:
Nightmare before christmas....that would be so :coolio::lol:

Kel....:lol:...after you've squished your MIL could you come do the same to mine?!:rofl:
I hope you have O sweets...I shall be stalking:hugs: How did your SIL get on?

SBB....Hope you're not feeling too :sick: Babe:hugs: I'm feeling really quite boring with all this talk of tattoos and piercings....no tatoos and ears done once:dohh::lol:

Linny....So are you gonna go through with the blossom design hun....you must post pics if you do:thumbup:

Honey08...I've added you to the testing page hun:thumbup:

Celtic, TickTock and anyone else that I've missed....hope you're ok:hugs:

Well folks not a huge amount to report from this end really...My feet are like blocks of ice while the rest of me is warm:shrug: Have had strange woozy-dizzy-queesy feelings again today at 4dpo it's too early to be anything exciting....maybe med 
side-effects:shrug:
Hope you're all ok....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl::rofl:....Actually TTC it's the first day of NO Welsh spotting!!!:yipee::headspin::happydance::dance::wohoo:........:rofl:
Not that I'm excited by this you understand:rofl:


----------



## kelster823

> How did your SIL get on?

ahh Welshie sad news today- my brother and his wife loss the baby :( no heartbeat today :cry: 

but thank you for asking.... I am TRULY GUTTED for them,, this was her 3rd MC and she goes in tomorrow for her D&C and fertility spec on May 28th.....



> Kel - i know I am being over emotional but thank you thank you thank you

 oh no you are not.. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww congrats welsh....yeah for no spotting!!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Kel I'm so sorry:hugs:
I hope everything goes ok for her on the 28th....Life really is unfair sometimes!:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh no kel....that is horrible news...I am so sorry


----------



## SBB

ttcbaby117 said:


> hahaha sbb, I was just thinking that....hahahaha now I am laughing through the silly tears....i realize how silly I am being right now...might just be the roller coaster from the last few days.

Hun we've all been there :hugs: 

I love it when I'm crying though and start laughing it seems so funny! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Hey Welshie :D 

Wow I'm just so pleased to see any dpo at on your siggy and those lovely red lines - it's been a while! 

Fingers tightly crossed for you! And no spotting - that is great! 

:hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

> Wow I'm just so pleased to see any dpo at on your siggy and those lovely red lines - it's been a while!

hell yeah wicked awesome Welshie!!!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Girls:hugs:
It is such a relief....perhaps wishing that I hadn't started taking this flippin norethisterone now thou as my body finally managed to do what it's supposed to:dohh:
Hoping that if there is a bedazzled eggy the norethisterone will help to give my progesterone a boost...but who knows....I can't imagine that we're going to be lucky this cycle but I guess time will tell:lol:

Sorry it's just a short one but I'm cream crackered...and desperately need to climb the wooden hill to bedfordshire:lol:.....Sweet dreams and catch ya tomorrow:kiss:


----------



## kelster823

> norethisterone

so basically it is the same thing I have to take if I get PG. again. I have to take Prometrium

Nite nite sweetie you have got the best saying 



> cream crackered

 :rofl:


----------



## SBB

I love bedazzled eggy :D 

And cream crackered! I live in Bedfordshire :D 

I'm cream crackered too so off soon, night everyone :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Bedazzled is MINE all mine.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

ok you creamed crackered peeps.. nite nite to all of you, as I am just getting ready for din din :)


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> Bedazzled is MINE all mine.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Ha ha Kell I know - 

*OFFICIAL NOTICE:* 

Bedazzled eggie was made up up by Kelster823

NOT Welshrose

I sincerely apologise for any confusion caused by my previous post.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> Bedazzled is MINE all mine.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Ha ha Kell I know -
> 
> *OFFICIAL NOTICE:*
> 
> Bedazzled eggie was made up up by Kelster823
> 
> NOT Welshrose
> 
> I sincerely apologise for any confusion caused by my previous post.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

:happydance: woooooooooooo hooooooooooooo :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

good morning ladies :wave:

i love reading all your posts when i'm sleep. you all just crack me up. 

welsh - i'm so glad that you have ovulated! this is such great news! :yipee:

kelster - i believe bedazzled eggy is copyrighted by you, am i right? haha

sbb - hope everything is still going well and your sticky bean isn't giving you too much fuss, hehe

whit, candy, linny, ttcbaby, sparkle, ticktock, mandy, celtic, delilah, vicky, yazzy, and anyone else that i forgot - hope you have a good day!


----------



## CelticNiamh

CandyApple19 said:


> i want a tatoo and bens agreed id suit one but i want some ace ideas cause i want what you call a 'slag tag' over here where its at the bottom of ur back, but i dont want a tacky one, i want a sorta gothic one that looks gorgeous.

They can look so good I think and a good spot to and can be hiden if you want them not to be seen, LOL I was going to say tramp stamp as well I see its already been said :haha:



ttcbaby117 said:


> whit - I did use the FRER....that is what I am talking about. From what I have been reading the FRERs are not as sensitive as the other early response HPT's.
> 
> celtic - I would go with 36.7. You will probably have to wait till your temp tomorrow or the next to see what kind of trend there is.
> 
> 
> never , kel, sbb, Linny, and all you others - thanks so much for the PMA....I am waiting AGAIN....

Thanks I have stuck with it for now!



SBB said:


> Celtic - I would go with the 36.7. Only other thing is it may be implantation dip?! But weird it would flick between the temps...

Hmmm temp today is 36.5 but like a fool I used my second thermometer and it was 36.4 :dohh: I think I will go with the first one as it the newst of the two of them it cant be AF as she would be here already on less I'm on a slow decent to her.

hun did you get loads of creamy cm and stretching pains you know those sharp pain say if you sit up quick the round ligament pain! I have been getting that every other day quite sharp from about 2 DPO

Kel so sorry about your SIL :hugs: I hope all goes well for them on the 28th

Welshie yay for no more spotting:flower:

Never hope your having a good day :thumbup:


----------



## Linny

good mornin my wonderful maca ladies, the sun is shining its a beautiful day. Ttc honey i'm hopin for another lovely temp this mornin. Have a great day all x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning:wave:
Hope everyone is doing ok today....:hugs:

TTC....hoping that temperature is still riding the clouds chick:hugs:

Mandy....where are you sweets....anymore tests to report?

Sorry girls I gotta dash and get my pickle ready for school and then....
Sparkle I'm gonna raid my wardrobe for my lightest weighing clothes....don't think they'd appeciate me dragging the scales into the loo so I can do it in my b'day suit....how inconsiderate!:haha:

Right catch you maca chicks later.....:kiss:


----------



## SBB

Morning Girls :wave: 

Hope everyone is ok today :D 



CelticNiamh said:


> hun did you get loads of creamy cm and stretching pains you know those sharp pain say if you sit up quick the round ligament pain! I have been getting that every other day quite sharp from about 2 DPO

I did get quite a bit of creamy cm, that's a good sign. And yes i got those pains too! Fingers crossed hun! 

Will be interesting to see what your temp does tomorrow... 


Right, I have loads of work to do, so will check in later - have a great day everyone x x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning

Never= yes that is copy righted to me..:rofl: I told SBB afer she had her chemical that this next eggie will be all BEDAZZLED up- and I was rigth :winkwink:

Celtic= thanks hun- I hope all goes well for them too- just two big blows in my family one right after the other- my mom was crying yesterday when I spoke to her- she said- even though she is a grandma already- to have 2 of her children tell her she is gonna be again 5 times and all 5 were taken away.. it's tough very tough :( but we'll pull thru it

Linny- well miss spunk- ba-dunk this morning= enjoy that beautiful day

Welshie= LOL pickel- I srill ove that.. have a great day

SBB= not good ,not good at all.... no O :( ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh POOT DANG

TTC= babe I hope you have GREAT NEWS TO tell us today-- can't wait to your temps :)

ok off to get coffee


Morning to all the other gals that haven't checked in yet :wave:
TTYL


----------



## SBB

Damn it kell.... How annoying... Ok, it's only cd19 let's keep fingers crossed for OV the next couple of days :D 

:( 

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

geez- you miss so much in one day! Good Morning Maca gals! :hugs:

and of course- a big welcome to our maca newcomers!!:thumbup:

Whit- booooo to your :bfn: but hang in there sweets! we're all gonna get our :bfp:'s soon enough!

ttc- still holding out for you! if I could send you baby dust voodoo to make those two lines show- I would!:dust:

ok- well that baby dust voodoo is for everyone :winkwink:

never- nice ink babes! i stopped at 3 tats when i was 21. I've been wanting to embellish the last one I got, but as you may know- a REALLY GREAT TAT is an investment which I can't quite bring myself to cough up the $$ for. I took my belly ring out when my waistline started to "EXPAND" and my tongue bar came out because i kept chipping my teeth and i didn't want to end up with a chipped FRONT tooth :blush: Oh...the things we do.

Sbb, Welshie, and Kel- cream crackered and bedazzled eggy?:rofl: I love the lingo! wait a min....off subject- does anyone own a bedazzler? hahah...i love that thing! well Sbb- hopefully your :sick: slows its roll and doesn't stay for the entire pregnany. 
welshie- :dance: for no spotting! do you think taking those extra 'mones' made a difference at all?
Kel- sorry about your SIL and BOO for your MIL- no soup for her! did you ever decide on if you were gonna try clomid? I start this thursday, progest test on the 28th- and then hold my breath.....fx'd for some clark kent super :spermy:- cape and all!

candy, linny, sparkle, ticktock, mandy, celtic, vicky, yazzy, and anyone else that i forgot have a great day!!!

I need to figure out how to "bedazzle" my siggy later on today. i feel so plain:sad2:


----------



## kelster823

yeah I hope so, I just don't want another 100 day cycle again like I had from Nov to March.... but then agin I won't let it happen eithet, I'll be at the GYN office ASAP




> you ever decide on if you were gonna try clomid? I start this thursday, progest test on the 28th- and then hold my breath.

if I don't O soon I will be calling my doc because I discussed the blood work with him during my next cycle and he said no need to do that... grrrrrr I may demand it anyways


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies- not such good news...huge temp dip so I think AF will be here tomorrow. Well I have one more month of trying, then they want me to come in and have fibroid surgery. I do have one that is bulging into my uterus. The dr said he has seen many people get pg with them but it seems to be the only thing that is hindering me. I guess they figure it stops the egg from implanting.

Kel - I hope your family gets through this ok. You guys are in my prayers.

delilah - My siggy feels very plain too...haha maybe i need to concentrate on that also.

sbb- hope you are feeling better today. sour gummy candies helped my sister through her sickness.

too my maca girls, hope you guys have a very good day.


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> morning ladies- not such good news...huge temp dip so I think AF will be here tomorrow. Well I have one more month of trying, then they want me to come in and have fibroid surgery. I do have one that is bulging into my uterus. The dr said he has seen many people get pg with them but it seems to be the only thing that is hindering me. I guess they figure it stops the egg from implanting.
> 
> Kel - I hope your family gets through this ok. You guys are in my prayers.
> 
> delilah - My siggy feels very plain too...haha maybe i need to concentrate on that also.
> 
> sbb- hope you are feeling better today. sour gummy candies helped my sister through her sickness.
> 
> too my maca girls, hope you guys have a very good day.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Morning Girls :wave:
> 
> Hope everyone is ok today :D
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> hun did you get loads of creamy cm and stretching pains you know those sharp pain say if you sit up quick the round ligament pain! I have been getting that every other day quite sharp from about 2 DPO
> 
> I did get quite a bit of creamy cm, that's a good sign. And yes i got those pains too! Fingers crossed hun!
> 
> Will be interesting to see what your temp does tomorrow...
> 
> 
> Right, I have loads of work to do, so will check in later - have a great day everyone x x xClick to expand...

I wont sleep right tonight LOL i will be panicking in the morning I hope it stays the same or rises as if it dips down I wont hold much hope. 
I have lots of creamy CM I even put pads in my bag cause I keep feeling wet and wondering LOL my fingers are crossed any way. 



kelster823 said:


> Morning
> 
> Never= yes that is copy righted to me..:rofl: I told SBB afer she had her chemical that this next eggie will be all BEDAZZLED up- and I was rigth :winkwink:
> 
> Celtic= thanks hun- I hope all goes well for them too- just two big blows in my family one right after the other- my mom was crying yesterday when I spoke to her- she said- even though she is a grandma already- to have 2 of her children tell her she is gonna be again 5 times and all 5 were taken away.. it's tough very tough :( but we'll pull thru it
> 
> 
> SBB= not good ,not good at all.... no O :( ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh POOT DANG
> 
> 
> TTYL

Ahh Hun I know so sad, I remember when I had my miss, and I was telling my dad I was pregnant again and he wasnt over the moon, but he did say he would rather see me carry the baby to full term that have me lose one again. thought that was so sweet. he was worried how we cope with as DH was in college at the time LOL. 

hey your not out yet O could be just around the corner and your still in with a chance with BD I got my little girl from BD 5 days before ov :thumbup: I also had my Miss and got pregnant right after he was my biggest baby and had no trouble with him either great baby. :thumbup:

Tcc ooh :hugs: hun FX its a blip and AF get lost:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks celtic....sounds like really good signs there....fxed for you hun!


----------



## Linny

Hey ladies, hmmmmm well the sunny weather got lost at lunchtime but hey ho, it put me in a great mood!!

Plus I got a peak on CBFM (equal to a +OPK!!) wahoo!! I'm only CD16 and in the year Ive been off the pill Ive never had a + till after CD20 so i'm well chuffed :cloud9: Hopefully this is a good sign so I' all about the PMA :happydance:

Kel - I'm soooo sorry about SIL. You are all having a tough time at the moment! I hope things go well on the 28th for her, must be an awful blow to the family :cry:

Welshie - I am hoping to get inked if AF comes this month as a kinda treat. Good way to get over the :cry: i guess!!

ttc hun, i'm sorry bout the temp drop! I was so convinced it would be your month. But hey :witch: isn't here yet so itsn't lost. We'll see tomorrow :hugs:

Hey to everyone else, must dash to get a :sex: in hee hee xxx


----------



## mandy121

hi all .. here i am welsh lol. af got me ,, but i di test yesterday and got faint pos but it nothin g,, so on to next time trying lol.. but were doing every other day and more around fertile time ,, how is everyone today x


----------



## kelster823

Go Linny Go Linny Go Linny GOOOOOOOO .. get ya some... yeeeee haaawwwwwwwwww :rofl:

Celtic- thanks for the vote of confindence but this week and myabe next week is a NO :sex: zone at the moment.. LOL i am just not ready yet and it appears neither is my body either :winkwink: but next month MAYBE just maybe... not sure yet.. kinda hoping for a successful month of July-- with an April due date would be wonderful... 

Mandy sorry AF got ya... keep your chin up :hugs:

ok where is Never, Sparkle, and Whit???

Welshie and SBB I hope you guys are having a good day... 

TTC my friend you feeling any better??? BE STRONG sweetie.... I told ya I had a BIG temp dip in my March month... just check out my FF, you'll see


----------



## nevertogether

i know this is random - but when people say alcohol decreases the chance of pregnancy i'm perplexed lol. i now know the third girl that is pregnant at the bar that i used to work at. and we drank. oh wow we drank a lot. so weird.

anyhow, afternoon ladies :hi: boring day. it's all gloomy and thundering out right now (never heard thunder in germany) so it doesn't look like the next few hours are going to be that great.

ttcbaby - sorry to hear about the temp drop girl. :hugs: still have my fingers crossed until the :witch: comes though honey!

mandy - sorry to hear that the :witch: got you this month. :hugs: fingers crossed that next cycle is your :bfp:!

kelster - i'm here! :yipee: :yipee: 

not much to report on this end. just waiting for AF to come. should be friday i think, since i ov'ed one day later last cycle, but who knows what mother nature will bring. haha. so just waiting it out. i'm bloated today, so i know she's coming soon.


----------



## Whitbit22

Mandy- :hugs: At least we still have this cycle with our Maca buddies! :bfp: s Coming right up!

ttc-- :hugs: sorry bout the drop hun.

Kelster- :hugs: Thats such a crappy thing to have to go through.

Welshie- Yay for no spotting! :wohoo:

All other ladies who have checked in-- 'mornin! :wave: Or should I say 'afternoon?

Thought I was getting off this cycle 'lightly' like the last one. AF really hit me hard this morning! :wacko: lots of cramps hehe


----------



## Whitbit22

oh p.s. never! It's a rainy, NASTY day here too so dont feel bad! I doubt I step outside the house again except to let the dogs out. :growlmad:


----------



## sparkle05

Good evening ladies it's taken me ages to get through all the posts 

Linny, i can asure you my DH is not hilarious. He is the most miserable man you would ever meet. :growlmad: I mean if we go out and it rains he will say that it's only raining because he is out he thinks if i had of gone out on my own it wouldn't of rained. His glass is always half empty :rofl:
He is like my very own jack dee :rofl:

Wesh, how did you get on at slimming world this morning ? Did you manage to have a look at the facebook slimming page ? 

Tcc, sorry about your temps. You still never know though it's not over until the :witch: arrives. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Never, have you been playing with the boys today lol. Im starting to think im in the wrong proffession :winkwink: 

Sbb, hows the sickness :sick: today ? 

Kelster, lovely photo. Your photos always look like happy ones. Even the one with the big hair :rofl: :hugs: Im so sorry to hear about your SIL :hugs:

To all the macca ladies enjoy your evening :hugs: xxx


----------



## sparkle05

Linny said:


> Hey ladies, hmmmmm well the sunny weather got lost at lunchtime but hey ho, it put me in a great mood!!
> 
> Plus I got a peak on CBFM (equal to a +OPK!!) wahoo!! I'm only CD16 and in the year Ive been off the pill Ive never had a + till after CD20 so i'm well chuffed :cloud9: Hopefully this is a good sign so I' all about the PMA :happydance:
> 
> Kel - I'm soooo sorry about SIL. You are all having a tough time at the moment! I hope things go well on the 28th for her, must be an awful blow to the family :cry:
> 
> Welshie - I am hoping to get inked if AF comes this month as a kinda treat. Good way to get over the :cry: i guess!!
> 
> ttc hun, i'm sorry bout the temp drop! I was so convinced it would be your month. But hey :witch: isn't here yet so itsn't lost. We'll see tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Hey to everyone else, must dash to get a :sex: in hee hee xxx

Go on girl :sex::sex::sex: :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

hmm I am right there with ya Never- 


> but when people say alcohol decreases the chance of pregnancy i'm perplexed

both me and Jeff are beer drinkers and so are all my friends and well they all went to go and have 2 children minimum sooo I am perplexed about that too.. :lol:

we are suppose to get rain tonight ourselves.. this past weekend HOLY HECK wind.. OMG the wind was awful.. trees down everywhere and it brought very cold temps too.. this morning is was 32 degrees.. that is WINTER weather.. thankfully this weekend looks good in the 70's and sunny,,, glad too cause hubby is heading to Dover Delaware for the Nascar race-- WITHOUT ME... boog head.... LOL

dang Whit and Sparkle check in while i am typing.. HEY LADIES.... Whit that rain is on it's way here right after you.. thanks for the heads up.. CRAP :lol:

Thanks Sparkle- we get along so well, best friends.... but I did have a BAD dream last nite- yep he was leaving me.. UGH I hate having dreams like that cause in the AM I just wanna punch him in the face :rofl:


----------



## sparkle05

Ooh the dreaded dream. I dont worry when i dream things, but my Dh has gone off to work without so much as a good bye before all because he dreamt about me with someone else lol. I should be so lucky :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

you girls are so great with all the well wishes.....but I think she is just around the corner...the cramps have officially started..so I am thinking sometime tomorrow. Well Whit and mandy - looks like we can do this together next month again....BFPs for all of us!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Woohoo hi girls! 

wow there's always so much to catch up on! 

*TTC* I'm sorry about the temp drop sweetie :hugs: I know you must feel absolutely gutted. I am gonna keep the PMA for you til the :witch: shows her face.... You're still well over coverline. 
Thanks for the sour sweeties tip, man I love sour sweets more than anything! My mouth is watering just thinking about them - I have some downstairs too :D 

*Delia/Delilah* - now when you came on here I swear you introduced yourself as Delia, so that's what I've called you ever since! But everyone else calls you Delilah, so now I'm worried I've got it wrong all this time and you are cursing every time! Please let me know :D 
Hope the Clomid works great for you and you get a bedazzled eggie :happydance: 
And yes get that siggy bedazzled too! 

*Kell* get some Clomid :winkwink: aside from my MASSIVE ovary it worked a treat :D 
Maybe you could try soy isoflavones? 
Lol Kell you can't punch Jeff over a dream :rofl: I do it all the time though :haha: 

*Celtic *fingers crossed your signs are good - hope you have a nice temp in the morning :D 

*Linny *- Yay for the peak - get to :sex: :D Is it the Soy that's brought on earlier Ov? 

*Mandy* Hope you get it this month :D 

*Never* I always wonder about the alcohol thing, I'm sure if we all went to a nightclub. got totally smashed, met our DHs (and pretended they were strangers) and went for a shag in some dingy alleyway - we'd all be pregnant in no time :rofl: 

*Whit* hi hun :hugs: hope the witch buggers off and you feel better soon

*Sparkle* your DH does sound pretty funny - although obviously he's just grumpy :growlmad: 
I am feeling pretty rough again today - the tiredness isn't so bad actually but just 24 hours a day feeling sick :D 

*Welshie* How did you go at slimming world? 

Everyone else - hope you're all ok :hugs: 

Wow I remember the days when I only had Kell and Welshie to reply to! :haha: 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh btw, ladies....so weird...last night I had a dream I was giving birth...I mean in the labor and delivery room with my mom and dh around me...it was so vivid.....I had this beautiful baby boy (weird cuz I always think I will ahve a girl). In my dream I had the baby and dh took me home and ran to the computer to tell you guys that I had this beautiful baby boy. UGH.....soon I hope.


----------



## SBB

Ahh ttc that's so cool, I hope it comes true :D 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

me too!


----------



## kelster823

SBB babe you did a wonderful job at keeping up with everyone.. DANG .. I was thinking about Soy but I wanna wait to hear the results from all the blood they took last Friday.. I just weenied my way back on Maca and Femaprin yesterday, and well we all know what that did for me in the past :winkwink:

TTC seriously like SBB said you are way above the coverline and well, I also got crampy cramps when I got PG.. I know it is hard to hear all this just in case the FLUCKING witch shows but I also want to let you know what it was like for me when I got PG... :hug:


ETA that is SOOOO kewl... what a great dream 

oh no Sparkle he does NOT do that to you.. now that right there is wrong... leave and no kiss all because of a dream... hmmmmmm.. I couldn't even poke him because I slept in the guest bedroom last night.... I had a SNORE fest going on and couldn't sleep


----------



## x_Emsy_x

Maca.... is this just a vitamin? Sorry i have not read the whooollle tread :) hehe but Googled and am intrigued. I am on my first cyle TTC after a loss at 15 weeks in January....time to get back on the horse as they say :hugs: for all TTC xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel - I actually appreciate hearing your symptoms...

x_ - maca is considered a food not an herb or anything...that is why it is so safe to take.


----------



## Whitbit22

SBB said:


> *Never* I always wonder about the alcohol thing, I'm sure if we all went to a nightclub. got totally smashed, met our DHs (and pretended they were strangers) and went for a shag in some dingy alleyway - we'd all be pregnant in no time :rofl:
> 
> 
> x x x

:rofl: :rofl: :haha: 

Thats too funny!


----------



## ttcbaby117

never- that alcohol thing baffles me also....EVERYONE OF MY FRIENDS ARE SERIOUS DRINKERS....AND ALL OF THEM ARE PRGNANT RIGHT NOW.....at last count it was 7...yep...I am the only one not pregnant.


----------



## x_Emsy_x

ttcbaby...do you just take in tablet supplements? Im very keen to get on the maca bandwagon lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

yes, I take 3 600mg tablets per day.....


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> yes, I take 3 600mg tablets per day.....

dang :lol: I only take 2 500mg pills a day... maybe I should up my dose.. :winkwink:


----------



## x_Emsy_x

good luck hun x


----------



## sparkle05

Ladies i need to order some more maca. Can anyone tell me a good website as i dont want to end up with the wrong ones again :dohh:. I want the organic ones :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

i get mine off amazon.com sparkle. i really like them :) as for playing with the boys, i have to every day, but nothing too exciting today. just made a desk out of throw away cabinets and ply wood out of boredom. 

sbb - you are so right girl! so so right, haha. dh has two kids, two different women (oh the party days...), one he only slept with three times and the other he was with for 6 months and she found out she was pregnant right after they broke up. i mean - seriously? and then me, lol, we've done the NTNP route or entire time knowing each other for 3 years. and now we're actually trying trying and still nothing. :shrug: 

kel - i loveeeeeeeee nascar! kurt busch #2 is my FAVORITE. hehe. he doesn't win a lot, but i chose him about 4 years ago since miller light is my favorite beer :)


----------



## kelster823

> kel - i loveeeeeeeee nascar! kurt busch #2 is my FAVORITE. hehe. he doesn't win a lot, but i chose him about 4 years ago since miller light is my favorite beer

LOL I am a Jimmie Johnson fan.. he is soo cute :winkwink: I like Kurt I was hoping you wouldn't say Kyle....grrrrrrrrrrr he's an ass.... me I am a Mich Ultra girl- but if that isn't around I go Bud Lite ( which is the beer of choice in this house since it's in our kegerator) and well Coors Lite is next... not a Miller fan at all.. sorry hun :( :lol:

Sparkle this is what I take.. maybe if you google it you MAY be able to find it

https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store...erbs-_-NO-1505&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=NO-1505


----------



## nevertogether

haha kelster, i can not stand kyle! not since he wrecked kurt out of daytona 500 a few years ago on like the 295th lap. i was like, wow, you wrecked your brother. as for me. i go miller lite, coors light, bud light, and then mich ultra - ha complete opposite :) beer is so good, hehe.


----------



## SBB

sparkle05 said:


> Ladies i need to order some more maca. Can anyone tell me a good website as i dont want to end up with the wrong ones again :dohh:. I want the organic ones :happydance::happydance:

www.creativenature.co.uk 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

everytime we watch I am always sceaming put him in the wall PLEASE!!!!!!!!! LOL

ha ha ha wwe are just the opposite.... yep beer is my choice... hate hate hate hate wine and well vodka and rum are yummy also


----------



## SBB

Welcome Emsy :D

I was taking 4 x 500mg caps a day! :D

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

i take 3 x 800mg a day :)


----------



## CandyApple19

i got my maca batch through today and i feel soo alert its weird!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

:happydance:

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Welcome Emsy :D
> 
> I was taking 4 x 500mg caps a day! :D
> 
> x x x

ohhh ok I guess I WILL up my dose then :)


----------



## sparkle05

I take 4x 500mg :hugs:


----------



## Linny

I'm back!!!!

I take 4 x 500mg tablets, though I'm decreasing it to three cos i'm running out :thumbup:

Yeah the stupid ole alcohol thing. I never get that either, my best mate got pregnant second month of trying and is the biggest drinker I know. Seriously hardcore!! 

I used to drink ALOT when i worked (and lived) in a pub so i do sometimes worry I've drenched my ovaries over the years and now they've shrivelled up or something :rofl: Even more so OH got a chick preggo at 17 but she had a MC but he's done alot of crap since then so that worries me too!!

SBB you crack me up! I should have slept with all my male mates when I was 15 and I would for sure have got preggo, even landed on the Jeremy Kyle show witha who's the daddy DNA :rofl::rofl: 

Pffff such is life I guess

This month is the first whole month of Soy and Maca so not sure whats helped to be honest. The real test is if my lp is still 9 days, I just hope not :growlma

Sparkle this is no lie i LOVE Jack Dee :rofl::rofl::rofl::yipee::yipee: I would probably just sit and listen to your DH and pee myself with laughter!!


----------



## sparkle05

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Give me your address linny you can have him. He comes with a full wage all his clothes a car and a tub of maca (good luck getting him to take them) I do not take returns though linny. :hugs:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## nevertogether

LOL sparkle you freaking crack me up girl :rofl: !! it's my bed time women..talk to you tomorrow!! :hi:


----------



## sparkle05

Goodnight never :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

sparkle05 said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Give me your address linny you can have him. He comes with a full wage all his clothes a car and a tub of maca (good luck getting him to take them) I do not take returns though linny. :hugs:
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

OMG Sparkle you are crazy LOL

but hell Linny while we are at it, you can have mine too.. he comes loaded with a GREAT beer belly, you can tap it at any time, the flubbing farts, smart ass comments, webbed toes (yes he has them along with my mom- so guess who's kid may have a great possiblity of having webbed toes?? )

don't freak out about webbeed toes they really aren't that bad.. it is mostly the second and third toe that don't split all the way down

just like this: THS IS NOT JEFF'S FOOT I promise.. cause I frigin HATE feet 

https://www.hkpp.org/images/webfoota2.jpg


----------



## Whitbit22

night never buddy :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Sparkle - i would take him, honestly i would but ONE snoring man is enough for anyone :haha:! He does sound hilarious though, i want to know more stories of him cos you make me chuckle :happydance:

night never - don't let those bed bugs bite :thumbup:


----------



## sparkle05

Linny said:


> Sparkle - i would take him, honestly i would but ONE snoring man is enough for anyone :haha:! He does sound hilarious though, i want to know more stories of him cos you make me chuckle :happydance:
> 
> night never - don't let those bed bugs bite :thumbup:

I tell you what linny, where abouts up north do you live ? im driving up to manchester in 2 weeks. Perhaps you could come and get him spend the day with him and see how you get on :happydance:. I will even throw in some breathe right strips to stop the snoring :rofl:


----------



## Linny

Now now ladies, i can't take em all!!!! Jeez can you imagine the noise of all three of them giving it the BIG almighty snores. Poor little me would have to sleep in the garden :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Though maybe I could borrow Jack Dee for an afternoon of amusement and Kel I'll take Jeff but only if his little beer belly is hairy too so i can stroke it :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I don't like feet FULL STOP!! Whether its normal, big, small, webbed uuuurghh :sick:!!


----------



## sparkle05

Wow kel i have never seen webbed feet before. There not what i thought. I thought that the skin between the toes would be all flappy :dohh:


----------



## Linny

sparkle05 said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> Sparkle - i would take him, honestly i would but ONE snoring man is enough for anyone :haha:! He does sound hilarious though, i want to know more stories of him cos you make me chuckle :happydance:
> 
> night never - don't let those bed bugs bite :thumbup:
> 
> I tell you what linny, where abouts up north do you live ? im driving up to manchester in 2 weeks. Perhaps you could come and get him spend the day with him and see how you get on :happydance:. I will even throw in some breathe right strips to stop the snoring :rofl:Click to expand...

Awwwwww if only your DH knew you were trying to sell him off to some random stranger :rofl: Hmm not too far from Manchester actually, Leeds though I'm now starting to get scared that you actually mean it :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kelster823

noo Sparkle they aren't like that.. LOL but I can sure understand why you would think they would look like that...

Jeff says that is why he is such a great swimmer... WHATEVER buddy you keep thinking that...


----------



## sparkle05

Oh i do linny i do :rofl::rofl:

I sometimes think i managed to bag myself the last cave man standing :haha::haha:


----------



## Linny

Oh sparkle you are such fun!! When AF comes for me i'm gonna want some serious DH stories cos i can't help but laugh when you tell them!!


----------



## sparkle05

Goodnight ladies im off to have a bath and into bed :yipee: Enjoy the rest of you evening :hugs:

Linny, you wont be needing stories as you will be getting your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

nite sweetie.. talk to you when I can tomorrow.. tomorow is IN THE OFFICE DAY so I don't get to play like I do when I am home


PS WELSHIE.. I just saw on the front page about Hollybush :( mannn we had the same due date..CRAP...


----------



## Linny

Night night ladies! gonna chill in tv la la land! Speak tomorrow xxxx


----------



## SBB

Wow half an hour and you lot are talking husband swapping and webbed feet :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh no poor Hollybush :cry: 

:( x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh my goodness what is going on here....we have women giving away their hubbys and someones dirty webbed feet have invaded....LMAO......webbed or not....have a manicure.....hahahahaha

Well no matter what you group of girls really do manage to keep me smiling....


----------



## kelster823

you girls like that.. :rofl: 

I know the photo I pulled up- that persons foot is GROOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSS bleck

I know I feel horrible for Hollybush :cry:


----------



## SBB

I know poor Hollybush she'd lost 4 bubs now... :cry: 

Kell your photos are always appreciated - even if they are gross! 

x x x


----------



## ticktock

wow lots of talking been going on lol

And that foot was soooooo GROSS bleh bleh bleurgh

Sorry you think af is on her way ttc, mine is nearly here still spotting, seems like forever, am expecting the witch properly tonight, just wish would hurry up and come so can start afresh! On the plus side, cramps are still hardly here which is lovely for a change


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry about af ticktock....but no cramps is a great thing...yeah to maca


----------



## kelster823

she lost 4??? OMG I swear it just SUXS moose balls... :(

ticktock------ ya get up early to keep up with us in this thread.. :lol: I know I will have trouble with it tomorrow :) but glad to see your cramps aren't that bad... mine were pretty good too while taken the Maca 

SIL is home and resting, she is fine and everything went well today.. :)


----------



## SBB

Glad your sil is ok kell... Hope she recovers quickly and you two both get sticky beans soon.... 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

glad to hear sil is doing well.....I hope the fs can give her some answers. Please let us know if you find out anything.


----------



## kelster823

I will pass her along the well wishes, as I have told her about you guys :)

she is just tired, hungry, and sore,,,, nothing meds won't help with :) I just can't believe the morphine didn't take the edge off..... when i had my D&C HELLO that morphine was AWESOME and made me al giddy and goofy- had the whole SDS unit in stitches


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha thats funny!


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> when i had my D&C HELLO that morphine was AWESOME and made me al giddy and goofy- had the whole SDS unit in stitches

You nutter I can just imagine!! :rofl:

x x x


----------



## SBB

SBB said:


> sparkle05 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies i need to order some more maca. Can anyone tell me a good website as i dont want to end up with the wrong ones again :dohh:. I want the organic ones :happydance::happydance:
> 
> www.creativenature.co.uk
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Sorry Sparkle this link is wrong, it's www.creative-nature.co.uk

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> when i had my D&C HELLO that morphine was AWESOME and made me al giddy and goofy- had the whole SDS unit in stitches
> 
> You nutter I can just imagine!! :rofl:
> 
> x x xClick to expand...


yeah I had to go wee wee and the nurse followed me to the door and she said don't lock it, I said I won't then said HOLY HELL (real loud and there were numerous people in the unit after their surgeries) and she was like what is wrong sweetie.. I SAID I look like SH*T... laughing.. I look like I gots runned over by an ugly bus.... LOL then she came back over to me while I was in the bed and said I gotta give you a shot and I said for what- all because of the RH factor- she said sorry gotta do it in the butt.. I rolled over and just whipped my hiney out and said here ya go, I got a FAT ARSE anyways it ain't gonna hurt...LOL she said I made her day....


----------



## SBB

:rofl: :rofl: 

I bet they loved you - most days must be full of miserable people! 

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

kelster823 said:


> sparkle05 said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Give me your address linny you can have him. He comes with a full wage all his clothes a car and a tub of maca (good luck getting him to take them) I do not take returns though linny. :hugs:
> 
> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> 
> 
> just like this: THS IS NOT JEFF'S FOOT I promise.. cause I frigin HATE feet
> 
> https://www.hkpp.org/images/webfoota2.jpgClick to expand...

:rofl: GROSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! hahahaha...

:sick: I EFFFFFFFFINNGGG HATE FEET!! but i can't stop laughing..

And yes darling SBB- my name really is Delia, BUT- for some reason- no one can remember that. I had a patient ( who was 94 btw ) who refused to call me Delia because he thought Delilah had more character. REALLY?? So everyone in the office calls me Delilah. AND- Delia was taken on BnB :headspin:

Ok...let me try to figure out this siggy thing...


----------



## SBB

He he well I'm just glad I haven't been getting it wrong all this time! 
I love that everyone calls you a different name because a patient likes it better :rofl:


X x x


----------



## kelster823

it's easy sweetie and if you want to have it center...

just make sure at the very beginning you put [ center ] and then at the very end of your siggy [ / center ]
NO SPACES of course

well I think you name is beautiful anyway you spell it.. :) and that foot photo is GROSS nasty dirty toe nails.. PUKE 

SBB I bet, there was one lady in the recovery room before they took me back down to the SDS unit that kept screaming OOOUUCCHHH it hurts, and moaning and crap... RIGHT NEXT TO ME.. then I looked over to my other side and a young guy was next to me and I just said to him, would she shut the F UP,, he laughed... I came this close to telling her to be quiet, we are ALL in pain here.. GEESH


----------



## SBB

Yuck I just accidentally zoomed on the foot :sick: 

I don't like feet but I have to say my OH has got really nice feet :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Kell I hate it when people make such over the top fuss! You should have told her to shut up! 

Right i'm off to sleep night night ladies 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

nite hun... sorry about zooming in on the foot.. HEE HEE.....................not .. :rofl:


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel - that is f ing hilarious.....hahahahaha......when I had my hysterscopy a couple of years ago, I came out and immediately wanted my dh....I woke up asking could you please go and get brad...like they knew who brad was....i was so out of it...then I had to pee and she wanted to come with me...i said um please go and get brad....finally she figured it out adn went to the waiting room and asked for brad....hahaha.....he came in and helped me pee...gotta love him.....then I came out and introduced the nurse to brad once again....brad said I was really funny. I dont remember too much of it.


----------



## kelster823

now that is funny muh friend,,,


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I think the nurse met brad like 5 times that night....at least brad said i was being extremely polite...Like I wanted to be her friend...


----------



## kelster823

so sweet..LOL

ok nite nite time for me... 3:30am will calling ALL to soon.. I PRAY for a temp rise tomorrow and a temp STAY for someone else :)

TTYL


----------



## Wispyshadow

So, glad to be a part of this group!!! I am now going to:sleep: bed with visions of dirty toenails in my head....:sick: NEway, I am thinking I may O earlier than what I should I am having massive clear CM today and my DH is acting all crazy,:serenade: like he is in mating season...but I guess we are :sex: I got back from the gym and my hair was all pulled back in a pony and had a headband on, I was totally gross and sweaty, no makeup and DH kept saying how sexy I was and wanting to kiss me...bleh! He is so weird! I'm just happy:happydance: he loves me and is interested in me...even if it's at weird times.

Good Night All!!


----------



## nevertogether

morning ladies :hi:

wispy - that is hilarious. and very sweet :) my dh is the same way! even when i get home from my work in my uniform with my hair all in a bun and stuff. ugh. i hate how i look with a bun. bun's are NOT attractive, haha, but whatever.

kel - glad to hear your sil is doing a little better. send her my well wishes too please!

welshie - where areeee you? you missed all the webbed feet and giving away of husbands! 

ticktock - sorry to hear the :witch: is slowly getting you. on to a new cycle with MACA!

sparkle & linny - you too are a riot, just plain and simple. glad we have you around to keep the PMA up. throw kel in there to too and we'll be laughing for hours and hours. 

well, i hope everyone has a good day. i have late work call today :yipee: there is still ash clouds so air craft are grounded and that means me=no work. my mean bruise from the weapon on monday is going away. woo hoo! AF should start soon. HURRY UP so i can get over with the next cycle and then see dh :happydance: 

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## pink_bow

Morning :D

Can I come join please as me and my OH have just started taking maca :happydance:

:dust: to us all xxxx


----------



## SBB

Of course you can join pink bow - welcome :D 

Let us know how you're getting on with the Maca :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

MORNING

DAMMIT it dropped again......crap.... well I'll talk later I gotta get ready for work


----------



## SBB

You had a peak and drop before ov last time hun so just maybe tomorrow you will get a rise :D 

I'd better get up and do some work too :) 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies. :hugs: I have the morning off, dont need to go in until 12 :yipee: 

I have so much to do in the house :growlmad: :laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing: but where am i ? here :rofl:

Welcome pink bow :hugs:

Enjoy your day ladies. Im going to have a quick clean and hopefully check back in before i go to work :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Have fun doing all your housework sparkle! 

I am meant to be working but I'm still in bed and on b&b :rofl: 

Right I have to get up! 

Have a good day everyone x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> You had a peak and drop before ov last time hun so just maybe tomorrow you will get a rise :D
> 
> I'd better get up and do some work too :)
> 
> X x x

that's true sweets, maybe i will be off by a week due to the MC... I know my 1st one took 5 weeks to return :)

ENJOY everyone, TTYL later gotta get the hair dried and then off to work I goooooooooooooooo


----------



## ticktock

I'm here pretty early today :haha:

We're having a new kitchen delivered so waiting for that all day now!

af finally came properly after 2 days of spotting (stupid uterus) but have put cbfm to day 1 so roll on this cycle 

how is everyone?


----------



## kelster823

ohh ticktock a new kitchen how exciting.....

I would LOVE to get a new one but............. major project

SBB did you finally get up??? :lol:...


----------



## SBB

I finally got up - at about 10am :D 

I might have to go for a little sleep soon though :rofl: feel :sick: and have got a cracking headache :( 

Ticktock glad AF arrived so you can start over... 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

good glad you FINALLY got up.. LOL but sorry about the headache,, no fun :( I had one on Monday... 

aww so quiet here at work, I love getting here at 6:30am until the rest of the clan shows up around 8am.........


----------



## Linny

Afternoon all. Hope were all gettin through the day! Another cbfm peak for me so another seduction for OH later hee hee. I want it to be home time already boo x x


----------



## SBB

Woohoo Linny !! 

Kell I don't know how you can go in so early! I was doing up a flat once in London with my sis and I had to get up and drive down at about 6 am every day and it damn near killed me! 

OMG I just nearly threw up! Head over the toilet gagging :sick: 

Ha ha I was going to make lunch but I'm not sure I dare now!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning Linny have fun :winkwink: later

SBB.. I leave the house at 5:40am to get here around 6:20am but I love it and I also avoid all the traffic- and believe you me it is HORRIBLE here in the Tri-State area (they call it the Tri State NY, NY and Conn cause we are so close to NYC) but thankfully it is only ONE day a week.... :) 

ohhhh noooooooooo here comes the morning sickness... you poor thing...


----------



## SBB

He he I don't mind... I haven't been sick for years though. I really can't even remember the last time. I know I always cry or want to cry afterwards though :shrug: !! 

I can imagine it's awful there in rush hour so I don't blame you for getting there early! 

x x x


----------



## Wispyshadow

Sorry to all that have to work today but glad we have work to go to...:) I have a Dr's appt today due to my having no thyroid. He makes me come in and have my levels checked about every 6 mths. We'll see what he has to say about my TTC. I haven't talked to him about it. Haven't been to the dr since we started to TTC. I am hoping it will all go well and that he doesn't try to decrease my dose. Everytime they mess with my dose of medication it screws up my cycles, makes me gain weight and my hair starts falling out. AAAAAGGGGHHH!!!! Please keep your prayers going up that my dr is happy with my thyroid levels and leaves my meds alone. 

Thanks, I hope everyone has a fab day!!!


----------



## SBB

Fingers crossed wispy I hope that the doc keeps your dose the same :D 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

wispy - that is hilarious...My DH is like that also...hates when I wear makeup etc...prefers the au naturale.....so weird.

welcome pink!!!! Let us know how you are getting along on the maca.

sparkle - Yeah me and you should be doing the samething....oh well....

never, kel - have a good day at work

kel - um, did you take your temp extra early this morning cuz you had to get up and get to the office? I know you get up ridiculously early on those days....of so...then tell maybe you need to adjust it.

sbb - hows the sickness hun?

welsh & Linny - where are you...you ladies know you have to check in with us before getting on with your day right????? LOL

tick - sorry about af, but I am almost there with ya hunny...think my damn uterus is playing tricks on me so I probably wont get it till tomorrow now...this is the longest LP EVER!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh you guys are fast....there you are linny.....

wispy - gl at the dr...let us know what he says.


----------



## SBB

TTC that temp drop is no good :( sorry hun... 

I'm doing ok, near miss with throwing up earlier :D 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah tell me about it. I took it early though, about 1/2 hour before my usual time. so FF put it in a white circle. i took it about an hour later again, cuz I am freak like that, and it was back up past 97.9 so who knows. I am feeling more cramps so I am thinking tomorrow, I will have af....thsi clomid or maca has really lengthened my lp....ugh!


----------



## kelster823

hey jumping in for a sneak peak

TTC ohhhhhhhhhhh noooooooo crap............. :hugs: sweetie,, we just move onto June TOGETHER...


----------



## SBB

TTC I think the clomid can lengthen the LP... quite a few people in Clomid Club have said that I think... 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I wasnt on maca last cycle and it lasted 17 days.....17 LONG DAYS!!!!!!!! So I am thinking why dont we concieve next month so we can have valentines babies!!!!


----------



## sparkle05

Evening ladies how are we ?

Ticktock, hope your kitchen has arrived. I would like a new kitchen but im not going to get one for a very long time :cry:

SBB, hope your head is feeling better :hugs: I devloped a lovely relationship with the bottom of my loo with my last pregnancy. In fact i spent so much time in the bathroom i thought about putting a small tv in there. It will pass i promise :hugs:

Linny, :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: Have fun :hugs:

Kelster, I get up at 6am. Not by choice though but because the little lady says so :growlmad: I can't do a thing until i have had my morning cuppa. I look forward to sundays when my DH gets up with her :happydance::happydance:

Wispyshadow, hope everything went well at the doctors today :hugs:

TTC, i dont understand all the charts and temps stuff so i dont know what the dip means for you :dohh: so i will say how are you doing today ? lol :hugs: 

Welshie, where are you ? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Never, another photo lol :thumbup: Hope you enjoyed your day today :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey sparkle - well dip means af is on her way...so I am waiting for af and moving on!!!

how are you doing? any symptoms to report?


----------



## sparkle05

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey sparkle - well dip means af is on her way...so I am waiting for af and moving on!!!
> 
> how are you doing? any symptoms to report?

Oh sorry TTC :hugs:

No no symptoms for me :growlmad: I have had a feeling that it's not going to be a BFP this month. Im just not feeling it. :cry: But you never know :winkwink: xx


----------



## nevertogether

:hi: how are you doing? i'm still sitting here waiting for AF too ttc. we should be really close on cycles actually, because i should be starting tomorrow or friday. bring on june girl!

DH got confirmation today that he will definitely get to see me the week i take leave and go see him in training. i'm so happy i could jump through flaming hoops! :yipee: :yipee:

wispy - good luck at your doctor's appt! i hope everything goes well.

sbb - hoping your nausea subsides girl

sparkle - yes, another photo. hehe. i love changing it. i get so bored with it. that must be part of my a.d.d. haha.

kel, ticktock, candy, whit, mandy, delilah, celtic, and anyone i forgot..hope your day is going well!

WELCOME pink bow! :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hi never i hope you dont mind me asking ? What is a.d.d and what is the diffrence between a.d.d. and a.d.h.d if any :hugs: 

Great news i bet you will be counting the days away xxx


----------



## SBB

Never that's awesome news I'm really pleased for you :D 

Sparkle thanks Hun, I don't really mind the sickness... I will not complain about it ever just so glad I'm actually pregnant I'll take any symptoms thrown at me! In an ideal world I'd be feeling great but who cares! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

a.d.d. is attention deficit disorder and a.d.h.d. is attention deficit hyperactivity disorder. the main different is the hyperactive part. my husband is a.d.h.d. and can't sit down for longer than two seconds without getting bored. we were actually talking about it at work today. they are usually very smart (my husband got a 95 on his military test and 99 is the max.) it's funny to put us together because i'm very content with doing nothing due to the fact that i zone out easily and don't really pay attention to a lot of things and have a hard time when i try to. but he wants to be doing something, go go go, all the time so he isn't bored. so we usually have to meet in the middle and sacrifice. 

thanks sbb!


----------



## sparkle05

Thanks never, we have a child in nursery with a.d.h.d and i would totaly agree about the smart part. a.d.d is not something i have ever come across.
Sounds like you balance each other out perfectly :hugs: xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

huge congrats never - woohoo for you!!!

Sparkle - remember sometimes no symptoms is a symptom.


----------



## nevertogether

sparkle - people tell us that A LOT. haha. i think the main reason they get bored so easily is because they are smart. they figure things out quickly and move on so when others are still figuring things out they are just twiddling their thumbs.


----------



## kelster823

Hey Sparkle and Never.... 

so very excited for you and the DH.. I guess we won't be seeing much of you online during that time :lol:

Sparkle- I USUALLY get up at 6am each morning except on Wednesdays, I get up at frigin 3:30am... UGH UGH UGH lol

TTC- hmmm February baby??? I am thinking more of a March April baby.... LOL 

SBB how is the sickies? still feeling like you are gonna UKE???


----------



## sparkle05

Right im off to get the little darlings from nannies house. See you all in a while.

Kel 3.30am oh no there is only one 3 o clock in the day for me :winkwink: lol


----------



## kelster823

buh bye Sparkle....

can I lay my head down and go to sleep.. I AM SOOOOO tired and I still have 4 hours before I get home............


----------



## nevertogether

March - April baby for me too Kelster :) I actually might be online a lot, haha. DH will have to train during the day and they didn't have hotel rooms available for pets so have to find a sitter for Denver. So that = me in a hotel room in a very boring part of Germany for hours until DH gets off of work, haha. BUT - I am *HOPING* you don't see me often. Maybe they will give DH lots of time off. Eek :) 

How are you today anyhow? Better? Hoping you ovulate soon girlie!


----------



## kelster823

well I certainly HOPE not see you, you know what I mean :winkwink:

feeling okey dokey, I hope I "O" soon just so I know my body is back in order...... :)


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> can I lay my head down and go to sleep.. I AM SOOOOO tired and I still have 4 hours before I get home............

Poor Kell :( You were up before me and my day is over now! I'm just lazy he he :D

Sickness is ok, I didn't puke and I'm ok now, just back to feeling sick! 

x x x


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi Ladies :wave:

Welcome Pink_Bow!!! :hugs:

Its storming and nasty here again today. ICK... not a good day to go out shopping :(


----------



## Wispyshadow

Nevert: Hooray and I hope you get tons of time with your DH.

Kelster: I would say get you a Redbull but they are bad for ya....I drank a FullThrottle energy drink at work Sat. night because I felt dead on my feet. Stinks to be tired half way through your shift.

SBB: I hope your morning sickness passes quickly.

PinkBow: HELLO!!!!!!!!!! Welcome!

I have an interesting article from a magazine I got at the health food store today when I picked up my Maca caps and powder..woohoo..started taking it today and gave some to my DH.

The article on the front was screaming at me: "Support Your Fertility Naturally"

For the men: Vitamin C and E, Zinc and the antioxidant CoQ10 all boost fertility, chinese ginseng increases sperm count and motility

For us women: have the dr check your ferritin and red cells for anemia, Vitamin B12 can help fight infertility caused by anemia
False Unicorn helps regulate periods and strengthen the uterine lining potentially preventing miscarriage
Red Clover promotes fertility and Red Raspberry helps prepare the uterus for conception
Vitex was mentioned for ovulation issues
It also talked about accupuncture for infertility.

Well there you are and I think it was interesting that I was buying all the organic maca they had in the store and the guy hands the magazine and says here this is free. 
Have a great day! I'm dreading going to the dr in 2 hours. At least he is a good dr and listens to me but we have had our moments...:growlmad:


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> can I lay my head down and go to sleep.. I AM SOOOOO tired and I still have 4 hours before I get home............
> 
> Poor Kell :( You were up before me and my day is over now! I'm just lazy he he :D
> 
> Sickness is ok, I didn't puke and I'm ok now, just back to feeling sick!
> 
> 
> 
> x x xClick to expand...


POOT HEAD............... :haha: :haha: 

I didn't sleep well at all, I had an awful tooth ache :cry:

Wispy- hmmm never tried the stuff, afraid too.. LOL maybe the 5 hour energy..LOL good luck at the doctors too... I know what you mean about hating to go... in the last month I have seen my GYN tooooooooo many times LOL

DANGIT.. Whit you chimmed in while I was typing too... hi ya hun.. more storms huh? still crappy and foggy/misty here


----------



## nevertogether

i've always wanted to try false unicorn root but i can't ever find it anywhere or know how much to take so i don't. :shrug:


----------



## Wispyshadow

I wish it had of given amounts in the article but it just listed the herbs. I forgot to get my royal jelly while I was at the shop so I will probably have to go back. The owner is always there and really knows his stuff so I will ask him about the False Unicorn and then post back.


----------



## nevertogether

awesome, thank you wispy! that would be great :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok you have to tell me what false unicorn, royal jelly and all the rest do...

wispy - that is a funny story...I guess the guy figured you're ttc....hahahaha

Kel - I am sending you some maca POWER!!!! This is to help you get through the rest of the day..

Whit - sorry about the weather, i would gladly switch it with you for a couple of days. It is so sunny here but dry...there are fires starting up all over the island. So nice to go out and run errands and spend the time inhaling smoke...Yummy....

sbb- did the sour gummies help? I know it doesnt for everyone but I figured it was worth a shot.

Hey, anyone in here ever have a lap to look for endo? I think I might be having one in June and wanted any first hand knowledge I could find.


----------



## SBB

Ttc I ate the last of my sour sweeties today - to be honest they didn't really help but were yummy yummy!! 

I haven't ever had a lap... I think I have endo but docs refused to do a lap because they don't like to do them unless they have to! I don't think it's that bad though and it's good to 'clear you out' 

X x x


----------



## pink_bow

Quick question girls. is it ok to take maca alongside soy isoflavones? xx


----------



## WelshRose

Hey there my gorgeous girlies:hi:
I hope you're all ok:hugs:
Can't believe I missed all the husband selling and foot talk....Cracked me up reading thru tonight....My DH thinks I've lost the plot...he says everytime he looks at me when I'm on here I'm grinning like a cheshire cat:rofl:

Sorry I didn't get back on here last night but I have had a really horrible headache for about the past 4days now...one of the ones that seems to go right across your forehead and behind your eyes. I woke with it again this morning and it's still there:growlmad: Other than that and my cold feet....and a big increase in cm the past 24hrs....no symptoms from me:nope:
I've booked to go and see the doc next tuesday as I really think it's probably the tablets that are causing the headache...although it's supposed to lessen cm so not sure about that one. Long and short of it thou I wanna get my smear done whilst I'm guarenteed a no spotting/bleeding day and then bin the tablets:winkwink:....and get back to my maca!

Slimming World went fab yesterday...really friendly people:thumbup: The leader asked me in front of the group how much I wanted to lose in my first week so I said 2-3lb maybe???.....She told me that she's setting my target at 3lb.....must be good, must be good!

Work seemed to take forever today....lots of cranky patients and I swear the minute hand on the clock went round twice for every minute instead of once:dohh:
I've booked next wednesday off just incase my mw duties to MIL's furbaby have been required tuesday night....can't wait now...anytime from friday thru to thursday...:dance:

Right then my lovelys....I will be back tomorrow...probably in the evening after work...off for a hot soak in the tub and then :sleep: for me....Sweetdreams:kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh no! Sounds like we do need to trade weather ttc!

Wispy--I really wanted to start raspberry leaf tea but my GNC has nothing, and the lady acted like I was an idiot for even asking if they had anything like that--or maca, for that matter! haha I don't know how they do any business. I ended up getting a mixed berry tea made with dried fruit. (and not from the gnc!) I have no clue if that would have a similar effect so Im thinking of ordering some of the raspberry leaf tea online!

Kel--My CVS doesnt carry BBT thermometers!! :hissy: So I guess Im stuck with a stupid thermometer that the company BD scams people with!! :growlmad: I could order it online from CVS but I hate waiting on stuff.

Never-- I found some royal jelly capsules at walmart! 60 500 mg capsules for 5 bucks. They smell atrocious :sick:


----------



## SBB

Hey welshie :D 
crap about the headaches, any kind of estrogen or progesterone or hormone tablets always give me a horrible headache. Could never find a bcp to suit me because of that... 

Can't wait to see the furr babies you must post a piccie! 

Glad slimming world went well as well :D you'll be super slim
in no time :D 

Enjoy your bath and have a nice sleep :hugs: 

Pink bow I think it's fine, linny takes soy and maca and I'm sure someone else here does ? 

X x x


----------



## pink_bow

Thank you! xxx


----------



## kelster823

> Slimming World went fab yesterday

fantastic but sorry bout the headache.. awww pootie....



> My CVS doesnt carry BBT thermometers

 son of ahhh.... crap you checked by the PG tests right? of course you did, and you probably asked too!! try Walmart or Walgreens too

:wave: to SBB.... 

ugh horrible just horrible traffic coming home.. I left at 4:00 and what time is it now? 5:22 yep umm hmmmmm 

ok off to change outta this monkey suit and relax for a bit...


----------



## SBB

Wow you go to work dressed as a monkey - how cool!! :rofl: 

That made me think of fancy dress parties - haven't been to one of those for ages!! 

X x x


----------



## ticktock

Whitbit I got some really nice rlt off Amazon, was dead cheap too, like £1.50 for a box of teabags and it got delivered really quick. 
I'm gonna start takin it this cycle to try help with my spotting and is healthier than coffee :o)


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Wow you go to work dressed as a monkey - how cool!! :rofl:
> 
> X x x

monkey suit= skirt, usually panty hose (I depise panty hose) and a dress top- thankfully we are dress casual at my company... I am so use to being in sweats and a tee .. LOL


----------



## Whitbit22

:rofl:
Theyre out of stock on cvs.com!!!!! :hissy:

I checked at walmart, and I dont have a walgreens here.. looks like I may be ordering from walgreens.com!

Edit** nevermind,, that thermometer gets lots of bad rreviews for inacuracy. guess Im stuck with a dumb one. lol


----------



## kelster823

Whitbit22 said:


> :rofl:
> Theyre out of stock on cvs.com!!!!! :hissy:
> 
> I checked at walmart, and I dont have a walgreens here.. looks like I may be ordering from walgreens.com!
> 
> Edit** nevermind,, that thermometer gets lots of bad rreviews for inacuracy. guess Im stuck with a dumb one. lol

you have a Rite Aide????? 
I mean I know you HATE to wait but if you want the one from CVS you can order it... let me know how long it would take cause I'd more then happy to buy one for you here and I can mail it to you and have it done in two days if you want... anything to help a TTC lady in need

OOPSSAA sorry saw out of stock..... PM your addy I gotta go there tomorrow anyways to pick up a prescription and I will mail it out on Friday...


OOOHH you got a Target by you???? or here try this too 

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/bath.html?gclid=CNTmioTIzaECFYNd5QodQSO0xg


----------



## dandybrush

hey there i've just heard about macca powder...I'm not regular atm, and would like to know if it will help with that at all and if pple on macca are on anything else to help with conception or if it soley did the trick for them?


----------



## Whitbit22

Stupid me :dohh:

It was Rite Aid I went in.. not CVS. Have to go across the river to the CVS.. I might do that here in a minute


----------



## kelster823

Whitbit22 said:


> Stupid me :dohh:
> 
> It was Rite Aid I went in.. not CVS. Have to go across the river to the CVS.. I might do that here in a minute

:rofl: ok well let me know what happens because I will pick one up for you if they don't have one... it will probably be by the pharmacy area where all the PG tests are 

dandy I can't say for SURE if Maca got us pregnant or will get us pregnant not but it worth a try


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks so much for the offer sweet of you hun! I will defo let you know!


----------



## dandybrush

are you all soley on macca?


----------



## Whitbit22

I---and a lot of the ladies have a Cocktail we use.. Personally I use Prenatal Vitamins with DHA, Evening Primrose Oil (for CM), Royal Jelly, Maca, Vitamin B-50 Complex.. Im sure there's something else Im forgetting. Sorry :shrug: :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

ok so maybe if i go out and buy macca and a prenatal vitamin do you think that will help?


----------



## kelster823

I am on Maca and Femaprin ( has Vitex in it but also has B6) and prescribed pre-natals.......... I had been taking both since January and Febraury and got my :bfp: April 3rd but I also MC as well...

are you regular? how long are your cycles? have you been temping?


----------



## SBB

Kell you're such a sweetie :D :hugs: 

I'm off to sleep now ladies night night x x x


----------



## kelster823

Nite BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :winkwink: Talk with ya in the AM


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> I am on Maca and Femaprin ( has Vitex in it but also has B6) and prescribed pre-natals.......... I had been taking both since January and Febraury and got my :bfp: April 3rd but I also MC as well...
> 
> are you regular? how long are your cycles? have you been temping?

no im not regular, i get my AF every 2 months, but im currently a month overdue :/ and i have been temping for about a week and my temps are quite up and down atm :/ do you think having the flu or flu shot could have affected my cycle last month?


----------



## Whitbit22

Nite BB :)


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> I am on Maca and Femaprin ( has Vitex in it but also has B6) and prescribed pre-natals.......... I had been taking both since January and Febraury and got my :bfp: April 3rd but I also MC as well...
> 
> are you regular? how long are your cycles? have you been temping?
> 
> no im not regular, i get my AF every 2 months, but im currently a month overdue :/ and i have been temping for about a week and my temps are quite up and down atm :/ do you think having the flu or flu shot could have affected my cycle last month?Click to expand...

umm not sure about that.... are you entering your temps on Fertility Friend? this website does everything for you.. you can see it if you click on my ticker below., it has helped me TREMENDOUSLY to see when I am actually O'ing

have you been to the doctors to find out why you are irregular 

the vitex helps regulate and maca is also a fertility booster for both men and woman.. 

you really just have to find YOUR tincture... some it may help some it may not... 

I am not taking the same stuff as the other ladies in this thread :shrug:


----------



## Wispyshadow

I'm taking a prenatal with DHA in it (which is supposed to help boost female fertility), I just started maca today, I am taking two capsules and a tsp of the powder in my protein shake in the morning. Not sure if that is the right amount but we shall see. I am going to get some Royal Jelly to spoon into my fertility shake in the mornings. Get those ovaries and uterus revved up in the AM.....ahhaha!

Well the dr gave me the thumbs up on TTC and said I had lost 10lbs since I was there in Feb. He kept my meds the same....wooohooo!! I don't have to go back for 4 months.


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> I am on Maca and Femaprin ( has Vitex in it but also has B6) and prescribed pre-natals.......... I had been taking both since January and Febraury and got my :bfp: April 3rd but I also MC as well...
> 
> are you regular? how long are your cycles? have you been temping?
> 
> no im not regular, i get my AF every 2 months, but im currently a month overdue :/ and i have been temping for about a week and my temps are quite up and down atm :/ do you think having the flu or flu shot could have affected my cycle last month?Click to expand...
> 
> umm not sure about that.... are you entering your temps on Fertility Friend? this website does everything for you.. you can see it if you click on my ticker below., it has helped me TREMENDOUSLY to see when I am actually O'ing
> 
> have you been to the doctors to find out why you are irregular
> 
> the vitex helps regulate and maca is also a fertility booster for both men and woman..
> 
> you really just have to find YOUR tincture... some it may help some it may not...
> 
> I am not taking the same stuff as the other ladies in this thread :shrug:Click to expand...


no i havent been to the dr yet, i wanted to ttc without any extra help first, so i thought i would check for natural help :) is it ok to take vitex and macca at the same time? i might look into both


----------



## kelster823

yep you can take both together

it's Vitex and Clomid you can't.. BIG NO NO, they cancell each other out 


Wispy


> Well the dr gave me the thumbs up on TTC and said I had lost 10lbs since I was there in Feb. He kept my meds the same....wooohooo!! I don't have to go back for 4 months.

AWESOME!!!! woooooooo hoooooooo :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel - oh monkey suit...Im with sbb, I work in shorts and tshirt all day....Last time I was in a monkey suit was about 7 years ago.

dandy - my mixture is maca, prenatals with DHA, clomid, and pre-O, robitussin and green tea.....phew...sounds like alot huh.....hahahahahahaha


----------



## kelster823

there you are... hee hee I was a wondering .. nice ...shorts and tees all day.. well hell you live on a BEAUTIFUL island :lol: jealous very jealous


----------



## dandybrush

ttcbaby117 said:


> kel - oh monkey suit...Im with sbb, I work in shorts and tshirt all day....Last time I was in a monkey suit was about 7 years ago.
> 
> dandy - my mixture is maca, prenatals with DHA, clomid, and pre-O, robitussin and green tea.....phew...sounds like alot huh.....hahahahahahaha

wholy molly that is alot :o what is DHA? what is the robitussin for? and pre-O?


----------



## ttcbaby117

robitussin is to make ewcm, basically to counteract the clomid. DHA is a type of fatty acid.


----------



## ticktock

evening all

well kitchen came is all flat packed and waiting to be done!

We live in a 1 bedroom flat so we're moving our kitchen into our living room as its big to make an open plan kitchen thingy and the kitchen will be a second room. Cos by the time we wait for house prices to go up, to move and have a bigger place for a baby I'll be old and grey lol

Just gotta get a bfp to have a baby to go in the room now!

Am considering starting temping but I'm a student nurse (at the moment anyway) so lots of shifts and odd hrs so will it be accurate?


----------



## kelster823

> Am considering starting temping but I'm a student nurse (at the moment anyway) so lots of shifts and odd hrs so will it be accurate

how odd??? what would a work week be like? I mean you can do it but your temps should be taken at the same time... you can see in mine that the open circle are the days I get up at 3:30am where as the rest of the week I take mine at 5:45am to 6:15am.... 

try it and see how it goes .. it can't hurt


glad to hear the kitchen is in... YAY


----------



## Wispyshadow

I work night shifts on the weekends and have wondered if that messes up my ovulation signs and the temping. I got to where I am not sure when I should be doing what. My dr told me that working night shift will definately make my body feel a little backwards and my circadian rhythm is all screwy. It makes it difficult to lose weight and it can mess with my cycles. I am pretty much used to my schedule now and I think things have normalized. 
In my opinion only I think if you work different hours on different days and it isn't a set schedule then yes it can effect trying catch ovulation surges and temp spikes and things of that nature due to your bodies natural night/day rhythm being thrown out of sync.


----------



## iwannababy

Hello everyone,

I was searching on the web more information about Maca and found this thread. I just started taking maca today. I'm on the 5th day of my cicle, hope it will be fine! My DH has been taking clomid to improve this sperm motility, I was wondering if he could also take maca. Does anyone know if clomid and maca can be taken together?

Any help will be great!


----------



## Wispyshadow

I think that some of the people on here have been taking clomid along with the maca. There was a mention by Kelster that you can't take Vitex and Clomid together because they cancel each other out. But I don't think men take Vitex (not sure?) As far as what I have heard and read taking maca and clomid at the same time is OK.
I didn't realize that men could take Clomid...hmmm. My DH is going to have an SA done in July if we aren't preggers by then. He had a vasectomy reversal done in March so I don't even know if we have swimmers at all.:nope: Thanks for mentioning this because that gives me some other avenues if we have swimmer issues. I have my DH taking maca along with me as of today.


----------



## iwannababy

Wispyshadow said:


> I think that some of the people on here have been taking clomid along with the maca. There was a mention by Kelster that you can't take Vitex and Clomid together because they cancel each other out. But I don't think men take Vitex (not sure?) As far as what I have heard and read taking maca and clomid at the same time is OK.
> I didn't realize that men could take Clomid...hmmm. My DH is going to have an SA done in July if we aren't preggers by then. He had a vasectomy reversal done in March so I don't even know if we have swimmers at all.:nope:

Thanks for your reply! I didn't know about men taking clomid either. My DH was tested and we found out that has low count and motility. He is going to take clomid for 3 months and get tested again. I'm hoping we're gonna get preg. before that. 

Let's hope for the best!

Good luck everyone! :kiss:


----------



## Whitbit22

Maca is a root, so it's not an herbal supplement it is actually a food. It's therefore pretty harmless. Good luck :)


----------



## momtoaz

Whitbit22 said:


> Maca is a root, so it's not an herbal supplement it is actually a food. It's therefore pretty harmless. Good luck :)

I agree, everything I read said that Maca is a root vegetable.


----------



## dandybrush

ok i went out and had to decide between vitex and macca, i nearly bought both :/ but i think vitex will more strongly push me towards being regular so i went with that, if i cant swallow the tablets (which i normally suck at) then ill get the macca powder :) fingers crossed it works for me


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs: 

Well i think i may be out this month. AF is showing all her usual signs and im just not feeling it :cry:
I think she may come early. It's not unheard of for her to show up when im not ready.

Last day of work for me and then a day off :yipee: Have booked up to have my hair dyed tomorrow and im debating having it all cut off :wacko:

Hope you ladies enjoy your day :hugs: xx


----------



## pink_bow

Hope AF doesn't show for you sparkle05 xx


----------



## kelster823

Morning 

WHERE the HECK is everyone? usually by the time I get up you have all chatted about a page and a half away??????????????????

Whit did you find the BBT at CVS??? 



> Well i think i may be out this month. AF is showing all her usual signs and im just not feeling it
> I think she may come early. It's not unheard of for her to show up when im not ready.

ok ok ok you are not out til the UGLY RED HEADED STEPCHILD shows her face... come on PMA

hi ya pink bow

welp had a bit of a temp rise this morning which makes me happy.... just wish to get back in the "norm" again.. cause I am getting ready to ride the TTC train again... :)


----------



## Linny

hello everyone, i missed ya! I'm a bit glum, my seduction of OH didn't exactly plan out an so i'm thinkin i'm out this month boo! It was goin so well, then whilst in the act i giggled, then he giggled, then we both laughed and the mood was lost. Unfortunately it didn't remain funny when OH got outta bed an said it'l b my fault if i don't get pregnant this month cos i made him laugh. Oh dear that made me feel so crap. I do so much for us to help, all he has to do is the fun part so that hurt. Ah well, thats life i guess. I hope ur all havin a great day x x


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

I won't be on much today I'm getting loads of work done :D 

Kell I think if yesterdays temp was normal time it would be around the same as the day before and todays... 

Hope everyone has a great day :hugs: 


x x x


----------



## SBB

Linny said:


> hello everyone, i missed ya! I'm a bit glum, my seduction of OH didn't exactly plan out an so i'm thinkin i'm out this month boo! It was goin so well, then whilst in the act i giggled, then he giggled, then we both laughed and the mood was lost. Unfortunately it didn't remain funny when OH got outta bed an said it'l b my fault if i don't get pregnant this month cos i made him laugh. Oh dear that made me feel so crap. I do so much for us to help, all he has to do is the fun part so that hurt. Ah well, thats life i guess. I hope ur all havin a great day x x

Don't you worry Linny these things happen... you've done plenty you're not out at all :D


x x x


----------



## Linny

thanks hun. Jus feel sorry for myself today! X x


----------



## Eliza12

I was taking maca but I recently stopped because all of a sudden I gained five pounds in a little over a week, became very bloated (rings didn't even fit!) and was crying and tired all of the time. I knew I wasn't pregnant because I had AF, and even took a test to be sure! So maca isn't for everyone...


----------



## Wispyshadow

Sparkle: I say we protest...NO AF!!..NO AF!!..NO AF!!

Linny: Sometimes my DH and I laugh and be silly all the way through:fool:, as long as I'm not pointing and laughing at him..:haha: I'm sorry your BD didn't happen:flower: Try, try again!! You'll just have to tell him to lighten up.

Well all I made my fertility shake this morning for breakfast and.....bleh! I will have to find a better recipe, OMG! I was like drinking muddy feet...:sick: I finished almost all of it and couldn't choke the last couple of drinks down and then I had to drink something else to get the taste out of my mouth. Back to the drawing board.
Anyone know of any fruit that is particularly good for fertility? Like a whole fruit. I think that if I add some fruit to my shake it may turn it around.


----------



## kelster823

> It was goin so well, then whilst in the act i giggled, then he giggled, then we both laughed and the mood was lost

ohhh Linny... boooooooooooooooooooo... but I have done that too.. LOL 

SBB try to get some work done :) lol

Wispy- what did you put n the shake? you taking the powder? I would add some blueberries.. they are suppose to be REALLY good for fertility... 

found a pretty good website https://hubpages.com/hub/fertility-diet


----------



## Wispyshadow

Thanks for the link. I am using 1cup skim milk, 3tblspn vanilla dessert protein powder, 1tblspn powdered maca and 1tspn royal jelly...that was all I put in it this morning...eeeewwww! I think that I will add some blueberries, raspberries and strawberries to it tomorrow. I think that I could get used to it but it was a bit much.

And I hope your temps are back on their norm and that your cycle is getting back into your normal groove.


----------



## kelster823

yeah that does sound YUCKO.. :rofl: but adding those fruits should sweeten it up for ya :winkwink:

I "think" the O will be soon... after looking and looking at my chart (Ima freak I know) it almost looks the same as March.... I keep forgetting that my HGC levels have to be at 5 or less before my body will start all over again and April 23 to at least the 30th, I still had some in my system....


----------



## sparkle05

Good afternoon ladies :hugs:

Kel, you are quite right PMA, PMA. So glad you are nearly ready to start the ttc journey again :hugs:

Linny, Oh no sorry the :sex: didn't quite go to plan. Im sure you will be fine though :hugs:

SBB, hope you got your work done :hugs:

Whispyshadow, thanks for the protest i hope the :witch: is scared.


Well ladies i would like to retract my morning post. I did indeed feel like AF was on her way. I woke up with my Af spot that comes every month in the same place on my chin :blush: and my AF smell :blush: (dont ask lol) I also just wasn't feeling it :nope: BUT ladies something happend today that stopped me in my tracks. When i went down stairs to get the dinners for the babies at work i came over all funny and had to get away from the smell. I also cant drink my cuppa it's turning my stomach :winkwink: 
I have rushed down to the chemist and bought some pregnancy tests :happydance: Im going to test in the morning :happydance: xx


----------



## kelster823

OMG Sparkle............ :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I soo hope sooooooooo


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - as long as your arent on clomid you can take both vitex and maca together.

Linny - sorry for the bding last night....but tonight is another night...where are you in your cycle. I was going to chart stalk you but I couldnt find a link.

sparkle - sorry you arent feeling it...only you know your body.....but I really hope af stays away.

kel and sbb- hiya hope you women have a great day.

never - where are you this morning?

well af got me this morning....so onto another cycle. This is my last cycle before they will do a laporascopy and possible fibroid surgery. I have an appt with a dr in the states on June 21st......so if this last month doesnt work at least I get some answers. I hope this month is it for me though, I would prefer not to get poked around at.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh sparkle - that is wonderful news!!!!! I hope you get your bfp....wohoo


----------



## kelster823

> well af got me this morning....so onto another cycle. This is my last cycle before they will do a laporascopy and possible fibroid surgery. I have an appt with a dr in the states on June 21st......so if this last month doesnt work at least I get some answers. I hope this month is it for me though, I would prefer not to get poked around at

:growlmad: :growlmad: dang it :growlmad: :growlmad:

so sorry sweetie.... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Sorry AF got you ttc :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sparkle hurry up and test.....geez.....lol


----------



## sparkle05

ttcbaby117 said:


> sparkle hurry up and test.....geez.....lol

I will ttc, i will do it first thing i promise. It's so worring when you test before AF isnt it. XXX


----------



## ttcbaby117

it sure is....I was so wanting to do it this month though, I guess because my chart looked so amazing...to be honest the let down was horrible for me and dh, but it helped me to get over it before af showed up and pms started.


----------



## nevertogether

hi everyone! :hi:

i didn't have time to get on much this morning. it was a busy morning. 

wispy - i've been thinking about making shakes too. hmm. you've got me curious!

sbb - we will miss you today when you're doing all that work and grind girl.

kel - you never cease to crack me up. even the smallest thing you say, hehe. we're all here! we weren't too chatty last night and this morning i guess.

ttc - :hugs: i'm sorry that AF got you girl. i'm hoping this cycle is YOUR cycle. 

sparkle - :test: :test: :test:! can't wait :) 

how is everyone else? good day? i'm almost through my first maca bottle. i got a temp spike this morning which is sooo annoying, lol. not sure why. :shrug: hoping i get the drop tomorrow and af starts so my cycle will stay right on track. been getting the colored cm, bloating, gas, etc, so hopefully it will start tomorrow. funny to hear someone hope for af, haha :)


----------



## Whitbit22

ttc- :hugs:

kel- havent made it over the river yet. It's on my list though, right after mowing the grass!

sparkle-- those are good signs, fxed for you hun!

linny-- try not to get yourself too down about it, that happens to me sometimes too. Dh says things like that too, and can be so insensitive! 

sbb- how are you?? :wave:

wispy-- I tried Maca in my fruit smoothie and it wasnt very good, but I guess it wasnt intolerable either. :sick: I prefer my maca in tea to mask the taste.. it blends really well.

never-- :wave: hi ! Hope af comes soon.. hehe


----------



## nevertogether

linny :hugs: i'm sorry about the spat. still have my fx'ed for your :bfp: this month buddy!


----------



## sparkle05

Never, im going to :test::test::test: first thing and then i will jump on here and let you know :winkwink:
Im trying not to think about it too much but it's hard not to :dohh:

Hope you get your AF and stay on track :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i always want everyone to test, lol, like i always say - i live vicariously through you gals haha


----------



## sparkle05

I cant wait to shout :test::test::test: to you never :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

oh my gosh, me either sparkle! or to be listed on one of those testing threads, hehe


----------



## SBB

Hey everyone! :wave: 

Sparkle v exciting! I love people testing! 

TTC I'm sorry Hun :hugs: I know you must be totally gutted :( 

Wispy I have to say blueberries are good! I had them in smoothies every day before my bfp (still do!). I have blueberries, strawberries, grapes, bit of spinach, yoghurt and pink grapefruit juice all in the blender. It's yummy I haven't tried putting maca powder in it but it might disguise it! 

Hope everyone else is ok.... :D 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Whit... okey dokey... but def keep me updated so I know to get it or not :)

Hey Never- glad I can keep you smiling.. LOL and I'll say it with you I hope :af: shows... 

Sparkle DANG how many tests did you get????? DO ONE NOW..........:rofl:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok totally thinking of abandoning all forms of tracking...opks, temping, etc...and just hoping for the best this cycle...what does everyone think? I dont know if it will make me feel better not knowing or make me go more crazy, so I want your opinions.


----------



## kelster823

> bit of spinach

OMG.. UKE UKE UKE.......... :rofl: 

ok- here's a question for you all


your FAVORITE food and your least Favorite food.....

Mine

Fav- Taco Salad
Least- ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING with MAYO in it.......I won't even touch a jar of mayo


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ok totally thinking of abandoning all forms of tracking...opks, temping, etc...and just hoping for the best this cycle...what does everyone think? I dont know if it will make me feel better not knowing or make me go more crazy, so I want your opinions.

hun you gotta do what you feel is right... I thought noep no OPK for me this month.. but guess who broke down??? yep me.... this was all new to me in March and never kept track before... 

but whatever you decide I will be supporting you 100%


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh thats a hard q for me...I am a all around like any type of food kinda girl....hahahahaha...

Seriously....I dont think there isnt anything I wont eat as long as it isnt what is considered typically gross.

I love love love sushi

wont eat liver!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - i think that might drive me more crazy. :shrug: but if you believe in the relaxed method, then i say go for it and what feels right for you.

kel - 
FAVE FOOD: oh i have to choose just one? spaghetti!
LEAST FAVE FOOD: i can't even think of one, lol, but i hate mushrooms


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks kel - I totally think i will break down and start temping again...hell I tried not to temp last month and started about 4 days before O cuz it was driving me nuts...LOL


----------



## Linny

Hey ladies......can I just say WAHOOOOOOOOO SPARKLE!!!! oooooh i so can't wait for you to :test::test::test::test::test::test::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Ttc - so sorry AF got you, i feel bad for getting your hopes up now but your chart looked soooooo good and your symptoms and everything, so UNFAIR sweets. I shall have FX'd for your next cycle. I haven't a link yet to my chart, I will work it out one day :haha:!! i don't know much about fibroids :dohh: but do they make it harder to conceive? Is it big surgery?

Whit, Kel, SBB, Wispy and Sparkle, thanks girls! We just seem to have these flippin 'off' moments when I'm at my most fertile and sometimes I just find this whole process really hard!! But I'm ok now :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Never - wahoo hun getting close now 40 something days??!!! I keep wanting to ask when your testing then realise errrrr your waiting on DH coming :dohh: Sometimes I'm totally blonde!!

Welshie :thumbup: glad SW went great for ya :hugs:

Tick - i want a new kitchen HUMPH :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> bit of spinach
> 
> OMG.. UKE UKE UKE.......... :rofl:
> 
> ok- here's a question for you all
> 
> 
> your FAVORITE food and your least Favorite food.....
> 
> Mine
> 
> Fav- Taco Salad
> Least- ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING with MAYO in it.......I won't even touch a jar of mayoClick to expand...


OMG kel, your like my soul mate :hugs:!! MAYO is a dirty dirty dirty devil food. I can't even wash a plate with it on, I thought I was alone in this!! They stick on bloomin everything as well!!

FAVE FOOD - pizza, could eat it every night!!

LEAST (aside from mayo!!) - Lamb cos it smells bad when its cooking :happydance: oh and sultana's :sick::sick:


----------



## Linny

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks kel - I totally think i will break down and start temping again...hell I tried not to temp last month and started about 4 days before O cuz it was driving me nuts...LOL


Hmmm i did the relaxed approach in December, but I felt more stressed I think cos i couldn't really switch off! I dunno hun, I guess its a personal thing but I know how it feels to want a break :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wispyshadow

I haven't ever temped, I did use OPK's through two cycles and watch the CM but I'm better at just going with the flow and try to just go about my day like usual. The DH and I BD a lot more often and we have more fun because I am not sure if it's the "right time" or not..I've decided it doesn't matter to me anymore (for this cycle:dohh:) I will BD when I feel the need and if I don't feel like it I won't....I'll see how long it lasts. 

FAve Food: Chicken Enchiladas w/ green sauce

Can't Stand: Bananas (they are slimy:wacko:)


----------



## SBB

oooh kell good question :) I can't do just one though
Fave: Really strong salt and vinegar crisps, fresh fruit and veg, faves are spinach, aubergine, passion fruit, grapefruit the list could go on forever! 
Least Fave: Any meat although I've never tried it (I'm veggie!), and parsnips (especially when they're disguised as roast potatoes!) and suede, turnips :sick: 

Kelly you can't taste the spinach in the smoothie :D

Linny do you tell DH it's OV time? Mine couldn't take the pressure and often ruined prime baby making time so I just stopped telling him! 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

LOL wispy, bananas. i <3 bananas!


----------



## Whitbit22

Linny- thats when dh and I have our 'off' moments--o time! Its really frustrating.

Fave food- mixed berry smoothie from yoplait

least fave- thats so hard cause I love all food! Since im a healthy eater now I guess id say least fave is red meat.

Having my maca tea then off to the store with the hubs!

Ttc- for me itd make me crazy not to know! But I guess you have to do whats best for you.


----------



## SBB

Oh and Brown HP sauce is absolutely disgusting!!

TTC I think you might end up more stressed not knowing where you are, but I don't know :shrug: 

x x x


----------



## Wispyshadow

Oooooooo....I have to add I love baked sweet potatoes with mini marshmellows melted on top and I love baked asparagus with fresh parmesean grated on top...YUUUUMMMMM!

Now I'm hungry!

Never: I haven't ever been able to eat a banana. When I was I kid I wanted to so badly and would try and they make me gag. I can't even swallow it. I love banana flavor like banana pudding but I just pick all the banana pieces out.


----------



## kelster823

Linny said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bit of spinach
> 
> OMG.. UKE UKE UKE.......... :rofl:
> 
> ok- here's a question for you all
> 
> 
> your FAVORITE food and your least Favorite food.....
> 
> Mine
> 
> Fav- Taco Salad
> Least- ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING with MAYO in it.......I won't even touch a jar of mayoClick to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG kel, your like my soul mate :hugs:!! MAYO is a dirty dirty dirty devil food. I can't even wash a plate with it on, I thought I was alone in this!! They stick on bloomin everything as well!!
> 
> FAVE FOOD - pizza, could eat it every night!!
> 
> LEAST (aside from mayo!!) - Lamb cos it smells bad when its cooking :happydance: oh and sultana's :sick::sick:Click to expand...


AHHHHHHHHH we are soul mates... LOL it is absolutely the most disgusting thing ever created............. who ever THUNK that up was on crack... LOL

glad you are feeling better though.... 

TTC- you know you can't resist... LOL i was taking mine for a few days after the BFP but then said DONE, I'M DONE and put it away

Never- mushrooms really? Jeff hated them when we started dating but he now likes them

ETA ya'll were posting when I was

SBB--- I don't eat red meat either.. well a very LITTLE amount only maybe once every few months

what is HP brown sauce???? 

Wispy I like sweet potatoes with hot sausage.. YUMMY!!!!!!

Smoothies are awesome too... whit


----------



## ttcbaby117

wispy - great attitude, I know me temping and freaking over every temp even stresses dh...so I dont know what to do..

Linny - no worries believe me you couldnt make me more excited than I already was...trust me...

Sbb - so with you on the salt and vinegar chips...love them esp around af...and actually eveything else on your menu....hahaha..how long have you been a veggie, I have been contemplating it. I usually only eat any kind of meat maybe 2-3 times a week anyway...but my mom was a veggie for 25 years until menapause and dr told her she has to start eating some so she is a chicken breast eater now..but only organic or free range. sorry I digress...yeah I have seriously been thinking about losing the meat but dh eats it and I dont know if I can resist when it is there.


----------



## Linny

SBB - OH knows everything! I never thought of that, hmmm! he's really nosy so not sure I'd get away with not telling him, he asks me every morning what my temp is, what my CBFM reading is, maybe its time to cut him off LOL! Knowing him he'l have memorised my cycle LOL!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

omg linny - me and dh had fights around Oving....for like 3 months...last month was the first month we didnt fight around OV, so yet another reason why I thought i would get that egg!

kel - I know you are right, I wont be able to resist.


----------



## ttcbaby117

linny - I told DH to now ask anymore...it was also causing issues in the bding department so I figured it would help him not knowing. all the pressure ya know...funny because as soon as he thought last cycle that I wasnt Oving....full force bding....it must all be in their heads.


----------



## nevertogether

haha. i'm one of those texture people. i don't eat things because of the way they feel and mushrooms are just soooo gross. i get nauseous just thinking about them, ew! 

i like this game, haha who's question is next? i love this thread. it's cool to have a little TTC talk here and there but then normal talk too, ya know?


----------



## Linny

Wispyshadow said:


> Oooooooo....I have to add I love baked sweet potatoes with mini marshmellows melted on top and I love baked asparagus with fresh parmesean grated on top...YUUUUMMMMM!
> 
> Now I'm hungry!
> 
> Never: I haven't ever been able to eat a banana. When I was I kid I wanted to so badly and would try and they make me gag. I can't even swallow it. I love banana flavor like banana pudding but I just pick all the banana pieces out.

baked sweet potatoes and.......marshmellows??? Are they the same as we get, like ones you toast on a bonfire or drop on your hot chocolate :haha: hmmm!!!


----------



## nevertogether

girls my DH is the same way. he knows everything. he told me he feels the pressure to conceive in june, but the thing is..he created it! he said he will be here the end of june and then he said... "aren't you ovulating then? that's good!" i didn't even say anything, but it's my fault, LOL. but we go so long not :sex:ing that i highly doubt DH will not perform. very very highly doubt haha.


----------



## Linny

ttcbaby117 said:


> linny - I told DH to now ask anymore...it was also causing issues in the bding department so I figured it would help him not knowing. all the pressure ya know...funny because as soon as he thought last cycle that I wasnt Oving....full force bding....it must all be in their heads.

What a strange species they are LOL! I think I might leave him outta the loop a month and see! I just get so excited when its coming up........!!

HP brown sauce is delicious! Its what you'd have on a fried breakfast (egg, bacon etc!) like ketchup but NICER!! I put it on my roast dinners too YUM YUM!!!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Linny: It totally sounds like your OH is carrying a ton of stress then about BD being successful. I'm sorry. Maybe you could slip him a pill or something at dinner to make him relax and have fun with things even if the "mood" isn't just right.....(just kidding about the drugging him statement..) It's great that he is involved though. My DH looked at me like I had a pelican on my head when I showed him my positive OPK stick and I was all excited and jumping around like woohoo today's the day.

Yes they are the same marshmellows you put in hot chocolate the little ones. It's so yummy!


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> girls my DH is the same way. he knows everything. he told me he feels the pressure to conceive in june, but the thing is..he created it! he said he will be here the end of june and then he said... "aren't you ovulating then? that's good!" i didn't even say anything, but it's my fault, LOL. but we go so long not :sex:ing that i highly doubt DH will not perform. very very highly doubt haha.


LOL, I think you might have a problem getting him to stop!! High hopes for you chick, high hopes........!!


----------



## sparkle05

Ooh my fav food is chicken fajitas (sorry i dont know how to spell it lol) with lots of sour cream and cheese.

My not so fav food, anything that involves fish :sick::sick::sick::sick:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh you guys are making me hungry....

never - yeah, I dont think he will have a problem performing either...if anything it might not last long enough....hahaahha


----------



## nevertogether

linny - that's the truth! haha thanks girl :)


----------



## nevertogether

ttcbaby - that's what usually happens at first, hehe, hope DH never reads this. LOL :rofl:


----------



## Linny

Wispyshadow said:


> Linny: It totally sounds like your OH is carrying a ton of stress then about BD being successful. I'm sorry. Maybe you could slip him a pill or something at dinner to make him relax and have fun with things even if the "mood" isn't just right.....(just kidding about the drugging him statement..) It's great that he is involved though. My DH looked at me like I had a pelican on my head when I showed him my positive OPK stick and I was all excited and jumping around like woohoo today's the day.

LOL thats like me! When i get the eggy pic on my CBFM i take a pic and send him it! I'm so messed up :haha:!! yeah i think he does feel pressure, esp as he works 10hrs in a manual job and prob just wants to get home, have a shower, eat and go to bed and there I am waiting on him ready to pounce as he gets out the shower :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sparkle05

Linny said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> linny - I told DH to now ask anymore...it was also causing issues in the bding department so I figured it would help him not knowing. all the pressure ya know...funny because as soon as he thought last cycle that I wasnt Oving....full force bding....it must all be in their heads.
> 
> What a strange species they are LOL! I think I might leave him outta the loop a month and see! I just get so excited when its coming up........!!
> 
> HP brown sauce is delicious! Its what you'd have on a fried breakfast (egg, bacon etc!) like ketchup but NICER!! I put it on my roast dinners too YUM YUM!!!Click to expand...

On roast dinners linny :sick: :rofl:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok thats it...going to make something to eat...brb


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> ttcbaby - that's what usually happens at first, hehe, hope DH never reads this. LOL :rofl:

I was thinking the same thing! He does sometimes go on here to change my currently feeling thing at the top to 'in love' so i might have to start logging out :haha:


----------



## SBB

Wispyshadow said:


> Oooooooo....I have to add I love baked sweet potatoes with mini marshmellows melted on top

Erm... What the f**k??!!!! :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Linny

sparkle05 said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> linny - I told DH to now ask anymore...it was also causing issues in the bding department so I figured it would help him not knowing. all the pressure ya know...funny because as soon as he thought last cycle that I wasnt Oving....full force bding....it must all be in their heads.
> 
> What a strange species they are LOL! I think I might leave him outta the loop a month and see! I just get so excited when its coming up........!!
> 
> HP brown sauce is delicious! Its what you'd have on a fried breakfast (egg, bacon etc!) like ketchup but NICER!! I put it on my roast dinners too YUM YUM!!!Click to expand...
> 
> On roast dinners linny :sick: :rofl:Click to expand...

I WON'T take it back :haha: I love it inside beans too, mix it up YUM YUM YUM!! I'm starving now :dohh:


----------



## Whitbit22

Lol sbb! My mom makes sweet potato casserole every year on thanksgiving. Its got melted butter, brown sugar, and marshmallows. Its like an orgasm in your mouth!!!


----------



## nevertogether

linny - aw that's cute though! okay, remember to log out in the future so DH never reads that. haha. what can i expect though. poor guy goes months! i'd rather that then he be some raging three hour lover, then i would wonder...

sbb - your response to wispy's seriously just made me laugh out loud. haha. :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

OMG STOP.. you guys are going way to fast for me :rofl: 


OK another one

your secret crush....

mine:

Tony Romo- Dallas Cowboys Quarterback yeee hawww COOTER CRICKETS!!!! hee hee hee 

https://thestarsaysitall.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/tony-romo.jpg

Toby Keith- country music singer

https://irritatedtulsan.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/toby-keith-vd.jpg


----------



## SBB

Whitbit22 said:


> Lol sbb! My mom makes sweet potato casserole every year on thanksgiving. Its got melted butter, brown sugar, and marshmallows. Its like an orgasm in your mouth!!!

Ok.... clearly not an english thing! I make sweet potato and normal potato wedges with salt, chilli, pepper and herbs on and dip them in sour cream or yoghurt - yummy :D 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh can we do your secret crush and your nasty crush?????

The nasty one is the one that you dont want to admit b/c they are repulsive...but you know you have one...HAHAHAHA

ok, 

secret crush - Paul walker (fast and the furious)
Nasty crush - Tony soprano (the sopranos) hahahahahahaha


----------



## SBB

Oooh Kell you're good at this!

Mine is Dave Grohl from Foo Fighters. Not a secret though, told OH if Dave wants to marry me then sorry but it's over :rofl: 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







dave_grohl.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Whitbit22

Omg COOTER CRICKETS!!!! Lmao :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

> Nasty crush - Tony soprano (the sopranos) hahahahahahaha

THAT IS NASTY.. LOL

my nasty would be 

Johnny Knoxville


----------



## Linny

never - there's something kinda sexy about them being quick when you first see them, there that excited they couldn't wait :happydance: Me and OH were like that when we lived apart and only saw each other weekends!

Three hours every time would be just plain sore :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## nevertogether

kel - i think mine is david beckham. he's way cute. would love if he had more tattoos though. ha you know how i am about tattoos girls. he's not quite my style i don't think.


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Oooh Kell you're good at this!
> 
> Mine is Dave Grohl from Foo Fighters. Not a secret though, told OH if Dave wants to marry me then sorry but it's over :rofl:
> 
> x x x

I can sooooooooooooo see you with a crush on him.. :)


----------



## SBB

ttcbaby117 said:


> secret crush - Paul walker (fast and the furious)
> Nasty crush - Tony soprano (the sopranos) hahahahahahaha

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

:sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: 

Good idea on the nasty, I just need to think of mine! 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

i like how ttcbaby threw in her new nasty crush so she could justify tony soprano, haha! i really don't think i have one. i honestly don't look that often at guys or think things like that. i'm totally stuck on DH. maybe a few years from now, i don't know, LOL.

linny - i was trying to find a way to describe it to you and you hit it right on the head. i wanted to say cute, but cute just isn't the right word for anything that has to do with :sex: haha. i love it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

omg.....david beckham is hot....

Yeah, sbb - I told dh if paul walker ever showed up on thsi island then I am single for that night...it is an understand we have....hahahahahaha


----------



## Whitbit22

I have a HUGE CRUSH on
SEXY Ian Somerhalder from vampire diaries and LOST!

https://i43.tinypic.com/126abme.jpg


----------



## Whitbit22

not the best pic of him but have to be sneaky rofl


----------



## kelster823

Whit never seen him before

this man STILL has it after all these years

https://i.fanpix.net/images/orig/k/5/k5hvpmmflgfrmpf5.jpg


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel omg....johnny knoxville,.....IS NASTY....that is a great one!


----------



## SBB

I think my nasty would be Noel fileding from the Mighty Boosh - prob only British people will know who he is... 

He's very feminine and always wearing ridiculous clothes but there is something about him :shrug: 

He is quite rank though :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







NoelFielding.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Linny

just one.............???? ha ha!!

Ok i love Mathew Fox, have done since his party of five days!!

I love Simon Cowell (I'm sorry!!) I know he's a short ass, with weird hair and stupid dress sense but I just would like to grab him and..............oooff sorry there girls!!


----------



## nevertogether

jon bon jovi, haha, yeah i had a child hood crush on him and axl rose. it was funny because this was the early 90's when everyone my age liked new kids on the block. i was swooning over these 80's rock guys haha


----------



## SBB

ha ha this is too funny! Just gonna have dinner and i'll be back :D

x x x


----------



## Linny

Whitbit22 said:


> I have a HUGE CRUSH on
> SEXY Ian Somerhalder from vampire diaries and LOST!
> 
> https://i43.tinypic.com/126abme.jpg

Weird scary eyes he has LOL!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok sbb along those same lines...another nasty is russell brand...hahaha...kinda feminie but sexy...

tony soprano only sexy b/c he takes care of business...hahahahahha


----------



## SBB

nevertogether said:


> jon bon jovi, haha, yeah i had a child hood crush on him and axl rose. it was funny because this was the early 90's when everyone my age liked new kids on the block. i was swooning over these 80's rock guys haha

He he I hated new kids on the block and loved axl too :D

x x x


----------



## Linny

I was totally into grunge when I was 15, love Eddie Vedder from Pearl Jam, and Chris Cornell from Soungarden! I'm a greedy girl LOL


----------



## kelster823

SBB he is WEIRD looking.. LOL

Linny yes ONLY one... :rofl:

ok grung- not really grung but what ya think of Creed? Scott Stapp pretty dam hot?? 

Never- Jon was ALWAYS hot, long hair short hair, HELL NO HAIR....but Axl.. eeewwwww LOL have you seen him lately??? UGH 


TTC-


> tony soprano

 that's cause he is a JERSEY BOY... we jersey peeps ALWAYS take care of busniess..


----------



## Whitbit22

his eyes are gorgeous thats what i love about him.. heres a better one.
https://i44.tinypic.com/30jlowo.jpg


----------



## ttcbaby117

lmao kel


----------



## kelster823

yes MUCH better photo Whit.. eyes are NICE

TTC :winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

wow whit he does have gorgeous eyes!

kel - yes i've seen axl lately and ewww god no. just talking about his earlier days, the november rain days!

and linny i'm with you on the grunge. i was in love with kurt cobain. my mom thought i was weird because i told her that i when i died i wanted to marry him. creepy kid i was..haha


----------



## Linny

Whitbit22 said:


> his eyes are gorgeous thats what i love about him.. heres a better one.
> https://i44.tinypic.com/30jlowo.jpg

I remember him as Boon, but his eyes always scared me LOL!!

All my mates love him in vampire diaries!!


Kel - loved Bon Jovi when he was in SATC episode as carries love interest!!


----------



## nevertogether

it's my bed time. i'm sure i will have pages and pages to keep up to in the morning. everyone have a good rest of the night and sparkle, can't wait for you to test hun! :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Night night hun xx


----------



## kelster823

Nite Never----- sleep tight...


I get to see Jovi in two weeks for the frign ump-thift time... LOL It's gotta be my 10 concert I THINK seeing Jovi....


----------



## ttcbaby117

I love him!!!!
 



Attached Files:







paul3.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Linny

How many times.......?? Woah thats a lot!! 

I love seeing bands live. I spent £70 on a day ticket to a festival specifically for chilli peppers and they were total poop!! 

Last band I saw (sorry for the brits that will know these.....!) BOYZONE ILMAO! I had a friend who wanted to go and had no one else to go.........ok yeah i just wanted to see them LOL!!!


----------



## Linny

ttcbaby117 said:


> I love him!!!!


Hmmm yummy! Just needs ruffing up a bit, some stubble maybe and a few tats :haha:


----------



## kelster823

I am a concert JUNKIE... and I can't (this is bad I am tooo spoiled) be far away.. I usually score really close seats, if not front row.... :winkwink:

my last was umm last summer Aug- Creed- whom I have seen 6 times already- 3 times dead front row- boobies hanging over the barracades.. LOL 

TTC- tooo pretty for me.. but not bad either,,,, I like the BIG rough and tough guys--- or the very athletic type...


----------



## sparkle05

:rofl::rofl::rofl: i went to a peter andre concert with my friend in march 2010 yes you read it right march 2010 :rofl::rofl::rofl: The last time we saw him we were 18 :haha::haha:
We had a great time in fact we didn't realise how close we would be. We were second row back :blush::blush:

My not so secret crush is wentworth miller from prison break :blush:


----------



## sparkle05

Linny said:


> How many times.......?? Woah thats a lot!!
> 
> I love seeing bands live. I spent £70 on a day ticket to a festival specifically for chilli peppers and they were total poop!!
> 
> Last band I saw (sorry for the brits that will know these.....!) BOYZONE ILMAO! I had a friend who wanted to go and had no one else to go.........ok yeah i just wanted to see them LOL!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I had a friend :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh I am into pretty boys...as long as they dont take longer than me to get ready.....LOL


----------



## Linny

Sparkle - I can say nothing can I ha ha ha!!

Right getting off computer, OH is getting twitchy which means he wants to go on here!

He's just bought me some car mats and a girlie airfreshner for my new car bless!! Its a sorry for being an ass so he's forgiven!!!

Flowers would have been nice though...............!!!


----------



## kelster823

TTC- wel that's true lol it takes Jeff 5 minutes to get ready--- 

Nite Linny................. yep flowers would of been nice.. I NEVER get flowers from DH..


----------



## SBB

erm.... BOYZONE??!! Peter friggin ANDRE - WTF??!! Seriously girls :dohh: 

:rofl: 

x x x


----------



## sparkle05

SBB said:


> erm.... BOYZONE??!! Peter friggin ANDRE - WTF??!! Seriously girls :dohh:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> x x x

I was just reliving my youth :blush: :rofl: Just for you SBB in going to change my avitar to pete :rofl::rofl:


----------



## honey08

:hi: girlies, anyone testing sunday ?anyone with me :? fx hoping all these cramps = preg if not then y the cramps ? xx


----------



## sparkle05

oh bugger it wouldn't work sorry SBB :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Thank god Sparkle I'd have had to block you :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

honey08 said:


> :hi: girlies, anyone testing sunday ?anyone with me :? fx hoping all these cramps = preg if not then y the cramps ? xx

Fingers crossed the cramps are a good sign :D 

x x x


----------



## sparkle05

How rude SBB :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> erm.... BOYZONE??!! Peter friggin ANDRE - WTF??!! Seriously girls :dohh:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> x x x

can't say I have ever heard of EITHER.... gonna have to look this stuff up now...

LOL

Honey GOOD LUCK FX


----------



## sparkle05

Right im off to bed im very knackered. DH did his snoring thing again last night, so have asked him if he would like to catch up with his mates tonight. 30 minutes flat showered changed and out the door. Result bed to myself :yipee::yipee::yipee: 

Good night everyone speak with you tomorrow :hugs: xxx


----------



## sparkle05

kelster823 said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> erm.... BOYZONE??!! Peter friggin ANDRE - WTF??!! Seriously girls :dohh:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> x x x
> 
> can't say I have ever heard of EITHER.... gonna have to look this stuff up now...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Honey GOOD LUCK FXClick to expand...

Oh no please dont kel :rofl: xxx


----------



## Whitbit22

I got my BBT finally! Wish id have just went to cvs before-- instead of ordering two worthless ones! Haha


----------



## ttcbaby117

fxed for you honey!!!!

Kell Iam with you...who the hell are these people they are talkign about????LOL


----------



## SBB

Peter Andre :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick:
 



Attached Files:







images-1.jpeg
File size: 4 KB
Views: 18









images.jpeg
File size: 2.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## kelster823

OMG seriously BoyZone... holy hell.. what were they like In Sync and Backstreet Boys... I HATED music during that time

and that other dude... whhhoooaaaa :rofl: 

ok here was my British LOVE and STILL do. they will always be my FAVORITE band of all time

https://www.singerpictures.com/images/pic/d/duran-duran/80948.jpg


----------



## ttcbaby117

holy hell is right...OMG....hilarious...thank you for this....I havent laughed on cd 1 in 11 months......hahahahaha


----------



## kelster823

SBB I saw that.. WTH is that??? he is creepy.. LOL

Whit so glad you got your BBT!!!! you will like it...


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> ...thank you for this....I havent laughed on cd 1 in 11 months......hahahahaha


NP :winkwink:


----------



## sparkle05

SBB said:


> Peter Andre :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick:

umm very old pictures he looked like that when i first saw him aged 18. If you like i can put all 250 pictures that i took at the concert on for you to have a look at :rofl:

Anyways how do you get a photo on here i cant seem to do it ? :growlmad:


----------



## kelster823

right click on the photo and get the properties and then right above where you type 
you will see a globe, and then it looks like an evelope (to me at least).. click on that and a little box will come up.. you can then paste the properties in there (first get rid of the https f)..

I think that is what you are asking right?

or do you just want to copy a link 

if that is the case just copy the URL and paste in


----------



## SBB

Sparkle I have to admit I did choose the most horrible pics I could find :rofl: 

You go into proper reply and at the bottom click on manage attachments 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

this was FUN today gals... THANKS for such great laughs!!!


----------



## SBB

It was fun kell - think of more topics for tomorrow!! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yah we should do this everday....


----------



## WelshRose

Hi guys:wave:
God I hate not being able to get on here til late....by the time I get to the last page people are going to :sleep: or for :munch:....Still no more work until next thursday now:yipee:

Kel...I have to agree with you on the scrummy status of Jovi :thumbup:
I'm gonna go peek at your chart in a mo babe...hope things are settling down and getting on track:hugs:

Sparkle...Am I glad I can get on here first thing babe!:winkwink: I have everything crossed for you buddy:hugs:

TTC....Sorry babe:hugs:....sending heaps of :dust: and PMA your way sweetie for this cycle:hugs:

Linny...glad DH has redeemed himself:winkwink:....and hp brown sauce on roast dinner????.....Really?!

SBB...hope you got all that work done sweets. How are you feeling today?

Never....Beckham...YummmmmY!!!....He's wasted on Victoria:lol:
I'm with you babe on the whole food texture thing although with me it tends to be any kind of fat or grisel (?sp) in meat....:sick:
Sending lots of :witch: vibes your way babe....I promise I won't ever do it again thou:winkwink::hugs:

Honey...Good luck with testing on sunday hun...let us know how you get on:hugs:

Whit...how are you sweets?

Delia....I'm sorry hun...I'm a guilty one for calling you delilah:dohh: How are things with you babe? When are you taking the clomid?

I know I've missed people I'm sorry...:hugs: Hope you're all ok.


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi Welshie! :wave: missed you today hun, I am doing good how bout you? :)


----------



## kelster823

hmmm ok I'll think of something I HOPE... LOL

ETA WELSHIE.. hi ya sweets.... yep we misss you during the day/evening... :hugs: and YAY YAY you got a SOLID CROSSHAIR of O'ing on CD 18 SWEET!!!


----------



## SBB

Hey welshie :wave: glad you're ok Hun.... Could that be a nice implantation
dip today :D

You have to tell us your fave and least fave food and your crushes :winkwink: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

morning all...its morning where i am  how is everyone going? i had my first vitex last night praying i dont get any side effects... is anyone on maca and vitex togther on here? or vitex or maca and soy stuff? just curious what works, hoping vitex works to give me a BFP :)


----------



## Wispyshadow

Oooooo....I am so glad I didn't miss the secret crush posts:happydance:

Yummy Crush: Matthew Mcconaughey
https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://www.hilaryshepherd.com/rantsnraves/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/matthew-mcconaughey-looking-good.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.hilaryshepherd.com/rantsnraves/2007/02/28/matthew-mcconaughey/&h=533&w=400&sz=36&tbnid=sMs21BdakJEA1M:&tbnh=132&tbnw=99&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmatthew%2Bmcconaughey&usg=__vd9XG3x7o2ivq4eozKjS4VoFPRc=&ei=7WXsS83zJ4SglAfjrbW2CA&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=4&ct=image&ved=0CCUQ9QEwAw

Nasty Crush: Robert Smith (The Cure)


I tried to post a pic but couldn't get it to work.

I technically challenged.:dohh:
I think I missed all you guys. Dang! Thats what I get for doing the laundry.


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> morning all...its morning where i am  how is everyone going? i had my first vitex last night praying i dont get any side effects... is anyone on maca and vitex togther on here? or vitex or maca and soy stuff? just curious what works, hoping vitex works to give me a BFP :)

I am on both... but my Vitex is called Femaprin which has Vitex in it and I have had NO SIDE EFFECTS at all..... 

Wispy OH MY yes Matthew.... whooaa he is one hottie


----------



## Wispyshadow

My DH says that I'm not allowed to mention his name and refuses to watch movies with me that he is in. I sense a wee bit of jealousy...I just can't get over those abs...mmmmmmmm!


----------



## kelster823

Wispyshadow said:


> My DH says that I'm not allowed to mention his name and refuses to watch movies with me that he is in. I sense a wee bit of jealousy...I just can't get over those abs...mmmmmmmm!

:lol: my hubby is like with me when I watch movies with Keanu Reeves.. another one of my FAVS...


----------



## dandybrush

im a paul walker fan myself


----------



## WelshRose

Glad you're ok whit:hugs:

Well girls...Fave Food:....hmmm....that's a tough one.....Pasta I think keep it broad and general...but lasagne...mmmmmmmm:munch:
Least Fave Food: Now that's an easy one...salmon paste...:sick:....Poor DH has to go and brush his teeth after having it otherwise a kiss on the forehead is all he gets:lol:

Crush's....I'm rubbish with names....but the guy that's in The Proposal Film....Srgt Smith from The Bill:blush:, Jovi, Beckham....hmm Denzil Washington in his slightly younger days.

SBB....I so hope it is an implantation dip babe....it is looking a little similar to the Nov08 chart but with a couple of slight differences...hope that means it would be sticky if I am.

Have we any ideas for tomorrow's questions?


----------



## WelshRose

Right girls I'm off to :sleep: now....will be back tomorrow morning:yipee:


----------



## kelster823

> Have we any ideas for tomorrow's questions

open for any ideas.. :) 

Dandy gotta look him up, not a familiar name for me.. and since you are HALF way around the world from me.. :lol:

oh the guy from Fast and the Furious and Varsity Blues? the photo TTC posted?

Nite Welshie

I REALLY got to get to the grocery store... TTYL


----------



## SBB

Night welshie :hugs: I'll try and think of one for tomorrow but I think kell is the best at topic selection! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

:D oh i missed the piccy yes fast and furious...sooo hot *drool


----------



## Wispyshadow

MMMMMmmmmm....Keanu is a hottie too!!! Yeah! It's BD time tonight...Matthew, Keanu...hmmmmmm....hahahahaha! I am so gonna get in trouble.


----------



## ttcbaby117

wispy - oh matthew...yummy...though I hear he doesnt like to shower...hahaha...kinda turned me off!!!!!

oh dandy a girl who knows exactly how hot paul walker is....hahaha

kel he wasnt in varsity blues I dont think, but keanu is def. a fav of mine also... esp in that hush hush paula abdul video...yummy!!!!!!

night night welsh....chat with you tomorrow.


----------



## kelster823

hmm I gotta come up with a good one for tomorrow now... UGH LOL

Dandy, wipe your mouth..you gots a bit of drool on your chin LOL

Keanu in Point Break and Speed.. hubba hubba 

umm babe you better re-think your movies doll face... :winkwink: he was the the QB that got hurt and was in the hospital 

Matthew doesn't like to use deodrant I think.... that is GROSSSSSS YUCKO...

did you hear Jessica Simpson the BIMBO that she is, doesn't brush her teeth everyday... WTF? How in the HELL did my man Tony Romo go out with her???????????? 

Wispy now don't get ME in trouble with the DH.. :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

:oops: lol


----------



## Delilahsown

OMG!!! HELLO LOVIES!!!

LoL..i've just spent the last 30 minutes catching up on where I left off.

WELSHIE- It's OK sweets! I still answer to it because I hear it everyday at work so I really don't mind at all. I started taking the clomid today- thank goodness no "funk" feeling...at least not yet.

AHHHHHHHHHH.....ok. favorite food- if I could get a hold of GREAT SUSHI- i'd eat it everyday. least favorite? haven't met a food that I didn't like. really, i'm not picky- but I have to be picky for the sake of controlling my diabetes. if I really want something, ill take a bite just to get the "taste" off my mind - then i'm fine.

and Man crush- HUGH JACKMAN. I'd break his bones!!!!!!!!:bodyb: as well as every man on the cast of "300".....gerard butler....yummm...

How are all you beauties doing this evening? I know i've missed some of you from across the pond that have already gone to la la land....

Welcome to all the new ladies =)


----------



## dandybrush

hi delilah :)

mmm i love sushi...even more i LOVE tuna sashimi!! mmmm now im hungry lol


----------



## kelster823

Kay got the perfect thing for today (well tomorrow really) but I thought i would start it now

Show us your state, village, country... since we all live all over the WORLD, I thought it would be neat to see what it looks like where you live

Kay

Seaside Height- the JERSEY SHORE,,, where SNOOKIE was fist pumping all last summer
https://userpages.monmouth.com/~spiro/SeasideHeightsBeach1.jpg

world famous Atlantic City NJ 

https://www.worldfromtheweb.com/Parks/AtlanticCity/P3190440.jpg

this is where I work the black building down in front

https://www.photohome.com/pictures/new-jersey-pictures/newark/downtown-newark-3a.jpg

thsi is my state and the light blue is the county I live in

https://pix.epodunk.com/locatorMaps/nj/NJ_18450.gif

Photo of the Staue of Liberty in New Jersey
https://www.bugbog.com/images/galleries/usa-pictures/usa-new-photos/Statue-of-Liberty-from-Manhattan.jpg

kay I will find more I just thought I woudl start it


----------



## dandybrush

ok country is Australia, i live in Brisbane in the suburbs, i work at the fruit and vege markets at rocklea (western side of brisbane) i figured i would post this now considering im up and you will all have this conversation when im in bed :cry:
 



Attached Files:







australia-map.jpg
File size: 62.5 KB
Views: 1









tqld_brisbane_river_cbd.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 0









brisbane-markets-front-view-2005-09.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Whitbit22

My town in Point Pleasant, WV has a lot of history...
https://i41.tinypic.com/b8k3zb.jpg

Here's the bridge I drive over to go to walmart..lol

https://i42.tinypic.com/1214dxe.jpg

The first battle of the revolutionary war was fought here.

https://i40.tinypic.com/2k3bko.jpg

Built in 1796, the Tu-endi-wei mansion still stands in the center of our towns most precious historic park.
https://i39.tinypic.com/25gwhsi.jpg

It's said that Chief Cornstalk put a curse on our town, and caused the bridge to fall in 1967.

https://i44.tinypic.com/4gllz9.jpg


----------



## dandybrush

next question how do you post pictures mine only go on as attachments...


----------



## Whitbit22

I use tinypic.com.


----------



## Wispyshadow

I live in a small town about 45 minutes drive from Nashville, TN
I live in a subdivision of homes but we all have about an acre lot so not too close to each other. When I go outside I have a small pond out front...very small...I have some medium size goldfish that live in it and some frogs and the occasional snake...aaaaaaaaahhhh! In the mornings I can hear cows mooing when I am outside and my kids ride the schoolbus which picks them up right at the end of my driveway. It's like country living but close to the city. The grocery is only 5 minutes from my house.


I work in Nashville and that is the city pic.
 



Attached Files:







hr1127943-5.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 1









nashville-skyline-11.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nevertogether

morning ladies! :hi:

wow, i missed a lot of boyzone and pete andre, or whatever, haha. i guess that's a good thing. don't know who they are :) 

welshie - one more cycle you have to wish me the :witch: and then it's on to my lucky cycle. little temp dip today, so hoping that means she's coming!

whit - i'm sure you're still awake  i used to stay up late until i went to basic and we had 4:00am wake up. and we went to bed at like 11 or 12 at night. haha. we used to fall asleep on our weapons, drooling everywhere, until the drill sergeants would be like "WHY ARE YOU SLEEPING! GET UP!" and you nearly pee yourself, hehe.

hey - kel - what city do i put. the city that i was raised in and i'm proud of or the one i'm stationed in or both? hehe

i hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## nevertogether

morning ladies! :hi:

wow, i missed a lot of boyzone and pete andre, or whatever, haha. i guess that's a good thing. don't know who they are :) 

welshie - one more cycle you have to wish me the :witch: and then it's on to my lucky cycle. little temp dip today, so hoping that means she's coming!

whit - i'm sure you're still awake  i used to stay up late until i went to basic and we had 4:00am wake up. and we went to bed at like 11 or 12 at night. haha. we used to fall asleep on our weapons, drooling everywhere, until the drill sergeants would be like "WHY ARE YOU SLEEPING! GET UP!" and you nearly pee yourself, hehe.

hey - kel - what city do i put. the city that i was raised in and i'm proud of or the one i'm stationed in or both? hehe

i hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Whitbit22

:rofl:
now that is hilarious!! Would pay to see that! 
yep correct as usual! Hehe


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning maca ladies :hugs:

The little lady had me up at 5 and without thinking i had a wee :growlmad: and didn't test. 
Do you think it will make that much diffrence if i just do it now ? AF isn't due until monday so i thought i had a better chance of it showing up if i used FMU. 
Oh who am i kidding im just terrified :blush: Im worried if it shows up today it might not still be there on monday :cry:
Im off to do it as kel would say PMA :happydance: see you in a minute :wacko:


----------



## Linny

well sparkle hun, i'd say if ur not due till monday an u can hold it out another day test in morn tomorrow. Or hold ur pee for a few hrs. Obviously i'm impatient and want to know NOW LOL. Fx'd for ya x x


----------



## sparkle05

Im back i sat there for ages debating it. Even had a shower but in the end i couldn't help myself lol

It's very faint but i have two lines a :bfp: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Please stay sticky bean :happydance:

:cloud9:


----------



## pink_bow

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Yay congrats hun! xxx


----------



## sparkle05

Right off on the school run. Then off to have my hair done and then lunch at my friends house. 

See you ladies later :hugs: Enjoy your day :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi ladies :flower:
AF arrived and Ive taken it badly, I'm off to the doctor to get some bloods done as its nearly a year may be its my weight!!! or thyroid something! but Ive also been doing some thinking and the timing is not right now so I'm not TTC now any more for a while any way :cry: I have to say I feel crap so crap.

going to keep on the MACA and hope it sorts out my cycles and lose more weight wait on till we have more money bigger house.


Sorry for the all about me post and I hope every one is ok:hugs:

Never delighted its been confirmed you can see DH have fun vertical jogging :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Celtic I'm sorry AF got you and you're feeling so crappy :( 

I hope the doc can give you some advice and perhaps find out if there's a problem :hugs: 

Sparkle I can't believe you've posted that you've got faint lines, not posted a pic and then buggered off out for the day!!!!! Congrats hun :hugs: that's great news fingers crossed for a sticky bean :D (we need pics later!) 

Kell - good game - I will have to do mine later as I've got loads of work to get done today :( 

Have a lovely day everyone! 
x x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning.. got a temp rise today.. :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

Never my love what ever YOU want to post a piccy of.. I would love to see BOTH 

Celtic I AM TRULY GUTTED FOR YOU :cry: :hugs: I am so sorry hun, does this mean we aren't gonna see you around for a while?????????? I sure HOPE not but will understand at the same time... 

Morning Whit :) how'd the BBT go this morning.. I like it caue you can take it and then go back to sleep if you need to .. just hold down the button for a sec or two and then it will show your last temp reading :)

SBB... hi ya love, ok I can wait a while to see photos... how ya feeling?



> It's very faint but i have two lines a :bfp:

aaaccckkkkkk no stinking flipping way,,,,,,,,, WHOOP WHOOP... but like SBB said , you don't DARE tell us, not post a piccy, and then leave.. are you smoking crack???? 

Wispy..I have family that lives in TN and can you believe I have NEVER been there?? want to.. hubby and I are both big country music fans and would love to visit Memphis some day

Morning Ms Linny my nasty mayo PUKE soul mate.... :lol:

Welshie I hope to see a temp rise again today :)

TTC wake uuppppp, you sleep to late

and I would say Good day mate to Dandy since by the time she gets on here , it's already the next day for her.. :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Hey Kell :D 

I'm feeling rubbish today woke up all coldy and bunged up with a headache! Never mind eh I just wish I didn't have to work so I could spend all day watching films and sleeping :haha: 

Woooohooooo for the temp rise - how are the OPKS looking? 

x x x


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning Gals!

Celtic- sending big :hugs: your way....

Sparkle- YaHooooooooooooooooooooo!!!:headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee: ...hoping that little beanie stays nice and sticky!

SBB- :hugs: feel better soon sweetheart!

Ohhhhh...its friday! Hope everyone has a splendid day!!!


----------



## SBB

Thanks Delia hun :hugs: 

Yipee for Friday!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Delia.. HUH?? you on in the am.... :lol: yepper TGIF baby.. enjoy sweetie....suppose to be BEAUTIFUL this weekend here,but the DH is leaving me Saturday nite til LATE Sunday nite :( :cry:

SBB ummm kinda staying the same but the one I took this am ( yeah I only get the surge in the am with the FMU- I drink to much through out the day) and this one today looks like it is getting dark.. :) 

feel better Boo, even though you feel like crap, its a good crap


----------



## ticktock

Hi everyone

I'm taking a break for the next month as have left uni as been quite down and stressed recently and uni isn't helping at all. I'm a student nurse and have desperately trying to finish my first year even though not really loving it and now my body has said no more! Have had lots happen the last couple of years and thought I was ok but its all caught up with me and not coping too well :wacko:

So am now looking for work and having a couple of weeks off to get my head together so gonna have a month off ttc as its one less thing to worry about! 

Am gonna continue with the maca as really helped with my period and I hope when I come back everyone is up the duff! :flower:


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> SBB ummm kinda staying the same but the one I took this am ( yeah I only get the surge in the am with the FMU- I drink to much through out the day) and this one today looks like it is getting dark.. :)
> 
> feel better Boo, even though you feel like crap, its a good crap

Well hopefully you're OVing then :D or at least soon :D 

Yeh I know it's good crap, and it could be much worse I could be actually throwing up all day! I'm not complaining I promise :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Hey Ticktock - sorry you're having a bit of a rough time of it :hugs: 

I hope the break does you the world of good and you can straighten things out and start again.... 

Good luck honey :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

ohh Ticktock, sorry to hear this news :( hope to see you soon though

SBB it is def POSITIVE today.. ahhh finally- ( I am just a week later then March's chart) I had some strange pains down there yesterday while I was at the grocery store. I actually thought OMG no , it almost felt like I was bleeding.... I said to myself please don't tell me I am gonna pass something left over from this past MC.. I couldn't wait to get home


----------



## Linny

Wahooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! OMG Sparkle, Im so excited!! We want pics NOW, how rude that you've got on with your day and not dropped EVERYTHING to post a pic :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Jack Dee must be.............well, he must have cracked a small smile LOL!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:


----------



## SBB

Phew it was prob some kind of OV pains :happydance: 

Yay I'm really glad it's kind of back on track :D 

Right I have to do some work.. Somehow B&B helps my sickness and work doesn't :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Linny

Tick tock, so sorry everything has got on top of you. I hope you are getting plenty of support hun, hopefully we'll see you back on here soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Linny

ok ladies i need ur help. I got my first high on cbfm on sat an that cont'd till my first peak on tues. This seemed rite as i had all ovulation signs, sore boobies, ewcm, very strong ovulation pains plus i was really in the mood. I think i'l have ovulated on weds an my temp did slowly start to rise but today it was lower than yesterday. I've always seen a thermal shift so i'm worried now i haven't ovulated, help its annoyin me x


----------



## yazzy

Hi, I joined on this thread earlier this week after hearing about maca. Well mine has arrived in the post (tablet form) today and I have taken 2 tablets which equates to 100mg. Is there a link to a thread about how much you should take for it to have an effect? The bottle it came in says 2 tablets per day with food.


----------



## SBB

Linny - do you have a chart? Sometimes you get a rise then a drop then back up again? 

Yazzy - is it 1000mg? not 100? I used to take 4 caps a day which were 500mg... But I'd start by taking what the bottle says and increase it if you don't feel like it's doing anything. 
I think anything up to 3000mg is what you can take. 
Also don't take it in the evening as it can give you loads of energy... 

x x x


----------



## yazzy

SBB - sorry missed off a 0! Each tablet contains 500mg so am taking 1000mg per day which is what it says on the bottle. I'm just trying to get my body back to normal after bcp so hopefully this will help along with all the other benefits Maca gives you. I may up the amount I take and also get my OH to it everyday.


----------



## Wispyshadow

:happydance::happydance:SPARKLE: HOORAY~!!! Burrow in little bean and get cozy!!:happydance::happydance:

TickTock: I'm so sorry that life is getting overwhelming. I graduated from nursing school three years ago and totally remember being stressed all the time. I drove my family nuts. It is so worth it in the end! I had a lot of late nights and early mornings for those three years. I am getting ready to go back to graduate school for my master's degree in November. If you ever have any questions or need to vent I'm here. I totally understand about nursing school, it is rough but when you are done the work is amazing! I love my job. TTC while going through all that and working a regular job is rough. Take a breather and I'll say a prayer for you!:hugs: Hope things turn around for you soon.

Linny: I just wanted to send a hug your way.:hugs: I don't know beans about temping :shrug: so I have no helpful advice. I bet you O'd if the monitor picked up a surge, surely. Did u get with the BD'ing?:dust:

SBB: Sorry you aren't feeling well! :flower:

Kelster: :happydance: Yeah! Hopefully you have your O and a little sticky beanie in your near future.:dust: 
Since I moved to TN I have never been to Memphis. I have so wanted to go and visit Graceland and eat bar-b-que. Memphis has some of the best BBQ..mmmm!

Never: Come on AF!!! I feel weird wishing AF upon you...We will be protesting her away next month though, right?:thumbup:

Well, I am supposed to O sometime next week. When should I start using my OPK? I am such a dork at all this. I say that I am not going to worry about it and I do good for awhile and then it's like I am sitting and wondering all day about how my follicles are and is there a cyst in the way. Will my egg have a clear path? Will DH have swimmers and if there are will they be healthy enought to get to my egg? AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!! I may go and get a CBFM because I hate these stupik OPK sticks. I got cheap ones so I don't even know how accurate they are.
Hope you all have a nice day!

So, stupid joke day!

I have an awesome joke about a giraffe but it's a LONG one :haha:

Oh and I have a great joke about jumping rope but I think I'll skip it:haha:

*I heard those from my kids*
Anyone else have a great stupid/corny joke?


----------



## Wispyshadow

SBB said:


> Also don't take it in the evening as it can give you loads of energy...
> 
> x x x

Totally true!!!! I took it with my dessert after dinner the other night and I was completely wide awake at 2am after being up all day. I finally made myself go to sleep and woke up at 6:30am and went to the gym with loads of energy. I feel like I am bouncing off the walls....I feel great! But definately don't take it close to bedtime.


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Girls:wave:

Hope you're all ok....

SPAAAAAAAARKLE....:yipee::wohoo::wohoo::yipee: I am so made up for you sweets...aww you've made my day!:cloud9::hugs:
I'll scurry off to update the front page in a mo.....:wohoo:

Celtic and Ticktock....sending super huge hugs girls...take care and as the others have said hope to see you back soon:hugs:

Kel....:happydance::dance::dance::happydance:........I'm banishing you to the bedroom now....well anywhere in the house but definately not online:winkwink::rofl:

SBB...Hope your not feeling too yucky babe:hugs:....Films and :sleep:....sound like heaven:thumbup:

Linny...hey chick...what's news with you?

Never...hope you're having a fab day:hugs:

Delia...hey hun....make the most of the whole bed...I'd love to sleep like a starfish sometimes in the middle of the bed....:dohh::rofl:

I had a temp rise today:yipee:....god dare I even say it....I'm actually allowing myself to hope that there could be lines. Headache and strange sicky feeling lurking in the background today as well as weeing loads. But I think the main thing is a serious increase in cm...I end up going to loo just to check I'm not bleeding....no sign of anything thou. I've got strange feelings in my tum...they're not cramps but I kinda know they're there if you get me?!:wacko:


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> Linny - do you have a chart? Sometimes you get a rise then a drop then back up again?
> 
> Yazzy - is it 1000mg? not 100? I used to take 4 caps a day which were 500mg... But I'd start by taking what the bottle says and increase it if you don't feel like it's doing anything.
> I think anything up to 3000mg is what you can take.
> Also don't take it in the evening as it can give you loads of energy...
> 
> x x x

I do have but haven't got around to working out how to attach it yet. Must do that! I put my temps in and FF hasn't put any crosshairs. guess once you can see the chart you might have a better idea, thanks anyway girls!!

Wispey, apart from my second peak day on CBFM we had got busy :happydance:


----------



## Linny

Ooooh welshie, could be posting your very own BFP on the front page soon WAHOO!!! Love the maca even more now!!! xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Linny....My cycles have been so messed up and after 6mths of not O....I was beginning to think my ovaries would never fire an eggy again.....I can't say enough good things about maca.....Only wishing now that I hadn't started the blinking noethisterone:dohh:


----------



## mandy121

hello all.. got me softcups now too, taking me maca and oh is to and he got horny goat weed but dont see no affect really on either of us,, well maybe more energy for me lol. how is everyone today xx


----------



## kelster823

Welshie... OH BOY sounds sooo promising... the noethisterone may have jumped started your system.... I know I took Natural Progestrone Cream in Feb to get my cycle back in order and well lookie what happened..... that is why I told the doc to check on my levels.. I just had that FEELING they were low...... 

no banshing me to the bedroom.... CLOSED :sex: for the next few days... even though I would LOVE to try this month, I can't get myself to do it.. but June and July-- DH better be ready :rofl:


Linny you can just copy and paste the URL in the comment part and we can view it... 

Morning Wispy....start taking them now so you can see the progression from light to dark.. I get mine at CVS- Answer brand or just plain ole CVS brand.. they come 20 sticks a box.... PLENTY to use for the next couple of days :winkwink:

:wave: Welcome Yazzy


----------



## WelshRose

Sorry Kel...of course hun....:hugs: At least your body has got back on track thou :hugs:

As for the norethisterone...it's a progestergen not actual progesterone....:shrug: I think it acts like it with out being it iykwim. I'm booked to see the gp on tuesday and am hoping that if I am I'm going to get lines then. My LP always was 10/11 days so just keeping my fingers crossed.

:hi: Yazzy, Mandy and Wispy...hope you're all ok:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hi mandy :wave: 

Welshie I am very excited :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

no worries.. Jeff is ready- lol he said WTH, but I said hun, not yet, let me get one cycle in then we can go to town.. :rofl: 

oooooooooohhhh I thought it was the same thing... I googled it when you posted about it before because I never heard of it... I get ya now bub.... FX BIG TIME FOR YOU... :)


----------



## mandy121

ty welsh ,, how u doing hun ?? 

hi sbb hows it all going with u ? xx


----------



## Linny

I'm stupid where's the URL??


----------



## kelster823

lol lol lol you kill me girlie....

ok go to the website, you doing FF??? ok if you are... on the left hand side you will see a list.. 
the Menu 

find the sharing tab.. click in that... then you see your charting home page web addy...

https:// 

copy that and then paste it in your comment.. :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies...

SPARKLE: Yipee....I am soooooo happy for you!!! This is so wonderful!!!

TickTock: Sorry to hear you are feeling down, maybe taking a month or 2 off might ease your stress a bit....we are here if you need us.

Linny: Oh I wish I could help you but no nothing about those CBFM;s.

SBB: Sorry you arent doing to well right now...do you think you are coming down with something or is it just pg symptoms?

Kelster: Ok you might be right about varsity blues...but I think I found a new crush last night....I watched the movie Dear John...OMG Channing Tatum...YUMMY.

Never: Ok we are all doing the bring on the AF dance for you!!!!

Wispy - Um, I would start testing around Sunday......usually about 5 days before your est. O time. I know how you feel, I think all those crazy things also....That is the just our negative thoughts getting in the way....We have to squash those!!!!!

Celtic - So sorry about af, I feeling those same emotions you are right now babes. I hope you feel better soon....I too am going to concentrate this month on losing some 
weight and making myself feel better..if I get pg in the process then great!

Welsh - Great symptoms....when will you test?

Nothing new with me....but I must say af is not that heavy.....which is nice. I hope it stays that way...though I am not sure if it is the maca or the clomid that is doing that. last month while I was on only clomid my af was so horribly long and heavy....so I think it must be the maca that is making the difference this month.


----------



## Linny

Wahooo - I hope this is right thanks Kel!!

I have to say i took my temp an hour earlier the last two days, then re-took it at right time so it was higher second time (but todays higher temp was still lower than yesterdays!!) if ya get me!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b5975


----------



## yazzy

Thanks for the welcomes. I told my OH that the Maca is in the cupboard and he's sooo keen on having our first little one he didn't even need persuading to take it lol.

Will be checking in here often so hopefully I will see lots of BFP's for everyone and hopefully one for me...you all seem so lovely on here


----------



## kelster823

Hey TTC-- ok now I gotta check that one out now.. LOL I have to admit my cycles haven't been heave either.. same lenght time though :( 6 days ahh POOT

you got Linny... now you can add it to you siggy if you want :) it appears no O according to FF but I am not the BESTEST at figuring this completely out yet.. SBB is the best :)

Yazzy I had no problem telling DH either and he takes it every morning :)


----------



## Linny

Hey Yazzy, i'm also taking maca to help get my body back to normal after BC. Its been almost 12mths since i came off it and ive been all over the place!

FX'd it helps us both!!

Hey all ladies!! Oooh i love fridays. Even better that i have all next week off wahoo


----------



## Linny

Yeh its weird! You get highs and peaks as you increase in fertility with the CBFM, and had positive OPK's same time as peaks exactly like last month!! Stupid temps!! Grrrrrrrr whay is all this stuff so hard to fathom???


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks so much girls, I wont be vanishing at all, I just need a break and fix my body I fell like something is wrong! 

I feel so bad this month, I hope the MACA kicks in and quick, the doc has me booked in for a internal and bloods next tuesday so see how that goes for me. 

Sparkle how did I miss that post, were you go leaving us all hanging come back we need a picture :hugs: great news to read :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, just popping in quickly! Linny I'm not sure your chart has got clear ov yet... I'd keep :sex: until it gives you your crosshairs :shrug: will stalk again tomorrow :D 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Linny - its been 7 months since I stopped taking bcp and my body has forgotton what to do lol. Had bloods, scans etc and all is normal so thats good news...just want to get back to normal as naturally as possible so fingers crossed for us both.

Looking forward to everyone's updates.


----------



## Linny

Thats cool yazzy! My GP won't do tests till its been a year and thankfully at the end of this month it will be so i should hopefully get some answers. 

I suffer badly from spotting, and a short LP! Its a bummer cos I'm convinced its a low progesterone problem but Dr doesn't seem to think it is a problem! I will at least be getting taken seriously soon so thats what I'm looking towards!!


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Girls....:hugs:

Linny...hang in there sweets and as SBB says keep seducing that DH til you see your crosshairs hun. Unfortunately you can get the surges that produce the +ve opks and peaks on the CBFM but something stops it happening....I hope that lil ovary fires your lil miss eggy soon:hugs:
I must admit I find doing a chart overlay of my cycles really good as each month tends to be quite similar in shape if not exactly the same temps....I hope it can shed some light for you babe. 

:hi: Yazzy....hope the maca gets things sorted for you soon sweets. I don't have any experience with bcp but it sorted out my annovulation problems that had been going on for 6mths, or it did this month anyway:thumbup: 
Look foward to getting to know you hun:hugs:

Celtic....:hugs::happydance:....So glad you're not leaving us babe:dance: Sometimes if something is niggling away at you it's best to try and get to the bottom of it...and you never know what might happen in the meantime:winkwink::hugs:

SBB...How you feeling now sugar? I'm glad you're feeling excited...I'm trying to keep "oh miss sensible head on"...first time for everything I guess:lol:....keep stalking babe:hugs:

TCC....OMG yes how could I forget Dear John....:dohh::dohh::dohh:.....now he is a gorgeous piece of eye candy....YUMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEE!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Kel...I haven't really found much on it when googling...:shrug: Did you find anything interesting?

:hug:


----------



## kelster823

Linny did they take blood from you to get your progesterone levels? that SUXS darling


----------



## kelster823

I read it on this website
https://docfiles.blogspot.com/2007/10/norethisterone-for-delaying-periods.html

maybe I am reading it incorrectly but I know with progesterone once it drops off then you bleed... like my instance...

I didn't get a cycle for 3 months .. grrr.. anyhoo.... I started taking the natural progesterone cream on Feb 4th for 14 days straight- it builds up the wall and then when you stop, 14 days following you will shed your utering walls... if I continued to take it my progesterone would stay high and would not shed..

that's why I have been prescribed my prometrium cause as soon as I get another :bfp: I am to take this ASAP due to the low progesterone levels which would make me shed my lining again 

I figured that is what they were doing with you... helping you STOP the bleeding...

:shrug: I dunno, maybe I am all confused :lol: wouldn't be the first time :winkwink:

PS FORGOT

*SBB you talking about salt and vinegar chippies made me want some so guess who got some?? *


----------



## ttcbaby117

welsh - OMG, I told my DH...Sorry honey but paul walker has been kicked to the curb...this is the new crush for sure.....LOL

Yazzy - welcome!!!!

Linny - sorry hun that just plain sucks!!! At least you are at the end of the wait and you can finally get some q. answered...maybe even find another dr that will be more apt to listening to you cuz you know your body best. Seriously, I hate when drs. just avoid hearing concerns that you have. If you feel you might have a problem with prog. they should confront that and put you at ease! That is what they are there for!


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks for that link babe:hugs:
......and no I think it is me that is confused....doesn't take a lot.....I'm gonna stick with blaming the gyne who tried to discuss it with me two minutes out of recovery:dohh:

So I wonder if it would be safe for me to carry on taking it if I am pg....I will ask on tuesday when I go to the docs. I've not been taking the 3 x 5mg tablets....only 2 x 5mg tablets....it's working but then I guess my body may not need me to take it at all as I've O...:shrug: I guess we'll never know:dohh::lol:


----------



## kelster823

> So I wonder if it would be safe for me to carry on taking it if I am pg

I would say yes but I'm no doctor... DEF ask about it though... I can see with low levels why peeps constantly spot or bleed (however, not something I do)... it's gots to be high after O for a bit of a time... and would definitely stay HIGH if you are PG (mine didn't :( )


----------



## WelshRose

TCC....Did you ever see the film Step Up? Apparently he's in that as well....and that's where he met his wife. Might have to search for films with Mr Tatum in...:cloud9::haha:


----------



## WelshRose

kelster823 said:


> So I wonder if it would be safe for me to carry on taking it if I am pg
> 
> I would say yes but I'm no doctor... DEF ask about it though... I can see with low levels why peeps constantly spot or bleed (however, not something I do)... it's gots to be high after O for a bit of a time... and would definitely stay HIGH if you are PG (mine didn't :( )Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure that has been my problem each time as well babe but trying to get the gyne to do anything about it before the 3rd mc is like trying to get blood out of a stone:growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: I had forgotten I have to go out tonight :( OH has a gig so I'm going to drop him off and go to my mums... She's gone out to get me pavlova :D I saw a
pavlova on tv earlier and now I NEED one! Then I'll go back later to watch OH play... 

Right, gotta go get ready so I will catch up with you all tomorrow... 

Have a lovely evening x x x 

Ps sparkle what's happening? We need to see that test!! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

afternoon lovely ladies! :hi: wow, i feel like i missed heaps and heaps. i'm so happy it's the weekend so i can veg out on the couch and chat on BnB, hehe :)

ok - here goes KEL. 

town i'm from (miss it more than ever):

Little Rock, AR
https://pics4.city-data.com/cpicv/vfiles23554.jpg
(this is the arkansas river with a view of downtown)

https://farm1.static.flickr.com/99/314361094_760d8105ef.jpg
(this is where i worked for years. they are like a family to me. great bar! 75 beers on tap and 125 in bottle. kel, you might be in heaven!)

town i live in now: mannheim, germany. it's aiggght... 

https://www.izzirentacar.com/slike/c/mannheim.jpg
(i'm not going to lie..it's a gorgeous city...but i just miss home!)

https://image22.webshots.com/22/4/84/81/199548481KRcPoN_ph.jpg
(where i work, it's a poophole. was a concentration camp in world war II, can't remember the years. it consist of an airfield, motorpool, dining facility, bowling alley, and shopette, oh and that's IT. lol.)

sparkle - :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: i'm so happy for you! FX'ed it's a sticky bean. oh that makes my day!

welsh - i hope you get your :bfp: hun you sure do deserve it! i'm so excited for you. i hope hope hopeeeee... 

linny - hi girl :wave: how are you today?

yazzy - WELCOME! 

celtic - i'm so sorry you got AF :hugs: we will be all here for you girl, whenever you need it!

sbb - i hope you are feeling better. hopefully you will get lots of lazy time this weekend!

kelster - hip hip hooray for the temp rise :happydance: ohhh yeah! 

ticktock - sorry to hear about your troubles hun. :hugs: hopefully you get everything sorted out. don't be a stranger!

wispy - thanks for the AF wishes, hehe. one more cycle after this one and then that will be the lucky cycle, woo hoo! :dance:

ttcbaby - how are you doing hun?

good day for me so far. i think i have light bleeding, not sure what to classify it as..but definitely know AF is coming right on track :)


----------



## WelshRose

SBB....Enjoy the pavlova babe and have a great night watching DH:hugs:

Never....Soooo glad all the :witch: dances and AF vibes have worked babe.....one more cycle to go....whoop whoop....wanting to wish those days away for you even faster now sweets:winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok I live in Freeport, Grand Bahamas....one of 700 islands and Cays of the Bahamas......

On the map, we are in the Northern part of the chain of island....Due East of Florida....




Never- nothing new here.....just hanging in and waiting to start my clomid!!!
 



Attached Files:







bahamas-freeport 1.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 0









bahamas-map.gif
File size: 99 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nevertogether

we're not too far off on cycle days girl! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I know....in a few months we will counting down together!!!


----------



## nevertogether

i can't wait! ugh..seems like it will be ages until i see DH, but just over a month. yay!


----------



## WelshRose

TCC....There's one thing wrong with that pic babe....Channing Tatum isn't stretched out on the lounger:haha: Seriously thou how gorgeous is that beach?!....reminds me of St Lucia when we got married...Mmmmm lazy days:cloud9:


----------



## nevertogether

i have a Q - today i've gotten enough blood (TMI) to cover part of a liner, but not enough to fill it. it's just a little here and there..nothing constant. is that light period or just spotting? my LP is 14 days and my OV was day 17 so does that mean i start AF on the 14th day of LP or is it the day after?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah that is actually the beach that I walk every morning, it is 1/2 mile from my house. Absolutely gorgeous. We live on the canal b/c DH is a boater...but I would love one day to live on teh beach.


----------



## ttcbaby117

usually if your LP is 14 days then you start AF on 15dpo. I woudl wait to see if it increases to somethingn more substanstial....sounds like spotting righ tnow. I also heard that if af starts after 3pm then you should count the next day as cd1....but I dont do that.


----------



## nevertogether

hey ttc - so that would be right then. if i have spotting today, then AF should actually start full flow tomorrow as CD1. because today is 14DPO. ok makes sense now!


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

Celtic, im so sorry AF got you :hugs: I hope the doctor can be a help to you. :hugs: I cant get any pictures on here :growlmad:

Sbb, the lines are so faint im not sure you would be able to see it from a camera picture :growlmad: and i cant seen to up load any pictures. I tried to up load peter andre and wentworth miller last night but it wouldn't let me :growlmad: Hope you feel better very soon :hugs:

Kel, im trying to give up the crack :rofl: I cant up load pictures for some reason :growlmad: I wanted to put my picture up of wentworth miller last night but i couldn't :cry: :yipee::yipee::yipee: for your temprature rise (im pretending i know what that means) :rofl: Im guessing that this is very good news for your cycles returning to normal. 

Delilia, Thanks i hope the sticky bean sticks too :hugs:

Ticktock, i hope everything works out for you lots of :hugs: to you xx

Linny, in true jack dee style he said " What, how did that happen wait till the postman gets here im going to ring his neck " 

Whispyshadow, thanks :hugs:

Welshie :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: thanks :happydance: I soooo want you to join me on the front page :happydance::happydance: please please please let welshie have a stcky bean :hugs: Hows the diet going ?

TTC, thank you :hugs:

Never, thank you glad i made your day :hugs:

Good evening to all the maca ladies. OMG its just taken me 30 minutes to do all this :o xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Yay Sparkle you're online:yipee:....I am SOOO made up for you hun...and I SOOO want to join you....maybe my fortune man will get it right...weightloss and pg at the same time...God I hope so!:lol:

:blush:....Well it was going great hun....notice the key word...was...I met up with a friend today....and well I've probably had about a month's worth of syns in one day!:dohh: I guess weigh day isn't until tuesday so I'll have to be ultra good from now until then:dohh:


----------



## sparkle05

Thanks welsh :hugs: 
Dont worry about the syns. I think of sys on a weekly basis and not daily. Every week i write down numbers 1 to 105 on a piece of papaer and cross them off as i go. So some days i may only cross off 2 or 3 and others i might cross off 20 or more. When i run out i dont have anymore :growlmad: I would rather do this that think of it as 15 a day :happydance::happydance:

This is for you welshie :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

I just had a thought jenny renny was right about my :bfp:


----------



## kelster823

SPARKLE.... :rofl: so glad you gave up the crack pipe...But I sure wish I could see a piccy....awesome about Jenny's reading :) I for some reason don't think she is gonna get me right.. :lol: 

Never BEAUTIFUL photos and so glad :af: is here/on her away :winkwink:

SBB have a wonderful time.. 


Welshie- sure sounds like my issue----- I bet they keep you on the stuff,, 

eating SALT AND VINEGAR CHIPPIES 

having a good day today almost done with work- shower afte that and then most likely head out for some beers :)


----------



## sparkle05

Enjoy your evening kel. Im going to sit down tomorrow and try and work out how to do the photo thing :dohh: xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

sparkle - now you are making me want to go and get a jenny reading....hahahaha...I have read on someother forums that their jenny reading was right on...hahaha

SBB- have fun out tonight

kel - have fun

well today starts the festivities for dh birthday....It is technically tomorrow but we wil be out on the boat most of the day and then out tomorrow night with some friends. Tonight it is a big poker tourney...dh loves texas holdem....I am ready to go...just wish i didnt have af...always makes me feel BLAH!


----------



## kelster823

TTC this girl right here is VERY JEALOUS about being out on the boat... even though live a half an hour away from the ocean... I do NOT go to the Jersey Shore .. only once a year when we head down to Wildwood in June for a long weekend

THIS IS MY BEACH the only beach I will go chill at,, Maine

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs124.snc1/5340_1183437393200_1446205417_30521912_5755204_n.jpg

Sparkle.. you added your ticker.... AWWWWWW :hugs:... so good to see these tickers in here


----------



## WelshRose

sparkle05 said:


> Thanks welsh :hugs:
> Dont worry about the syns. I think of sys on a weekly basis and not daily. Every week i write down numbers 1 to 105 on a piece of papaer and cross them off as i go. So some days i may only cross off 2 or 3 and others i might cross off 20 or more. When i run out i dont have anymore :growlmad: I would rather do this that think of it as 15 a day :happydance::happydance:
> 
> This is for you welshie :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :hugs::hugs:

Awwww Thank you babe:hugs::hugs:

Thought about doing the syn line thing...but the pen doesn't contain enough ink I don't think:dohh::lol:

That's fab that Jenny was right for you hun...did she say :pink: or :blue:? What flavours have you got already?
I'm hoping she's wrong about mine cos she said august bfp. Althou saying that an April/May :baby: might be better than what would be 27/01/11 from this cycle...only a week after Callum's b'day....both children's b'day in less than 4wks after christmas.....:wacko::haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

aw kel, i have always wanted to go to Maine and chill out, see some whales....eat tons of food...etc....


----------



## ttcbaby117

Here are some pics I took when we went fishing the other night after DH got home from work...

The second pic is dh reeling in our dinner.......we had Tuna. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ocean 001.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 0









ocean 003.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## yazzy

Just been looking at the pics of where a couple of you live....both fantastic places. The beach photo reminds me of when I went to Cuba on holiday.

Again thanks for the welcomes and I look forward to getting to know you all.

Sparkle - congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> Linny did they take blood from you to get your progesterone levels? that SUXS darling


No they wouldn't do any tests at all. The GP's over here are very keen on leaving it at least a year (some two!!) and its only that I'm 32 that I think he's gonna refer me in the first place.

I moved house so had to get a new doc and my new surgery is teeny tiny with only the one doc so i#l have to go with him.

Reason i think its low prog is it can be common after coming off the pill (which i was on for like 14yrs or so), obviously my spotting and AF is quite light, plus my short LP. My mum also suffered from it so i would like to at least rule it out :cry:


----------



## Linny

thanks ladies for your support! I cant possibly do any :sex: tonight, i've just eaten a cheesy bites pizza, and I can hardly breathe :rofl:

I take it the most accurate way of knowing O has happened is temping then?? Gutted. Thought it was a miracle I started O early, thought it was the soy or my body finally calming down. We haven't dtd since tues so i'll just have to rule myself out this month! Temp rise is usually CD22 and I'm 19 so I'll see what happens then :cry:

Sparkle :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: I'm so excited for you. I pee'd myself again with DH's response, exactly what I expected :happydance::rofl:

ttc - what a lucky girlie you are! Wow its like a dream paradise!

Girls i would post a pic of where I live but firstly......Kel tell them how rubbish I am........!! It would take days for me to work it out and you can picture it in your head. Its Leeds, a big city made of concrete, nothing nice or green where I live, and it smells of car fumes :thumbup:


----------



## Linny

OMG!!!! Sparkle if Jenny was right about you...........could she be right about me..........BFP in May from a cycle that starts in April......yes YES YES YES!!!!!!! Wahoo!!

You all live in nice places humph xx


----------



## sparkle05

WelshRose said:


> sparkle05 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks welsh :hugs:
> Dont worry about the syns. I think of sys on a weekly basis and not daily. Every week i write down numbers 1 to 105 on a piece of papaer and cross them off as i go. So some days i may only cross off 2 or 3 and others i might cross off 20 or more. When i run out i dont have anymore :growlmad: I would rather do this that think of it as 15 a day :happydance::happydance:
> 
> This is for you welshie :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Awwww Thank you babe:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thought about doing the syn line thing...but the pen doesn't contain enough ink I don't think:dohh::lol:
> 
> That's fab that Jenny was right for you hun...did she say :pink: or :blue:? What flavours have you got already?
> I'm hoping she's wrong about mine cos she said august bfp. Althou saying that an April/May :baby: might be better than what would be 27/01/11 from this cycle...only a week after Callum's b'day....both children's b'day in less than 4wks after christmas.....:wacko::haha:Click to expand...

She said blue. I did a prediction caculator to and that said a boy. I was going to put it on my siggy for fun but im worried im getting ahead of myself :blush:
I have 1 blue and 2 pinks at the moment and i really have no preferance on what this baby is i just want it to stick and be healthy.
Just think if you had your baby in january you could get christmas and 2 birthdays out of the way all at once, then you could have the rest of the year off :rofl: xxx


----------



## sparkle05

Linny said:


> OMG!!!! Sparkle if Jenny was right about you...........could she be right about me..........BFP in May from a cycle that starts in April......yes YES YES YES!!!!!!! Wahoo!!
> 
> You all live in nice places humph xx

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: Oh god i hope so linny. Yes, yes, yes :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kelster823

eat amd drink muh friend..I cannot WAIT til July 10th... two whole weeks of nothing but relaxation

this is the house we rent..it over 100 yrs old with 6 bedrooms and 3 bathrooms.. I had always loved this house since I was a child..

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v354/19/118/1446205417/n1446205417_30103010_7724.jpg


----------



## sparkle05

Wow kel i love the house. 6 bedrooms 4 bathrooms. I thought i was the bees knees with my down stars toilet :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ticktock

thankyou lovely ladies, I don't really have any one to talk to about this side of things cos we're quiet ttc at the mo. We're just not gonna ntnp this month and try to de stress abit.

congrats Sparkles, am pleased for you :flower:

I'll be back lol

take care everyone xx


----------



## sparkle05

Good night ladies im off for a shower and a relax :hugs: 

Speak with you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Night hun....and congrats again:hugs:


----------



## honey08

sparkle congrats x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks linny, it is a beautiful place to live but it has its drawbacks trust me......Like sometimes you can find things you need like OPK's or HPT's....so annoying...You get used to waiting for the trailer to come in with your items....and other stuff like that. 

nite nite sparkle. 

Kel - beautiful house...


----------



## nevertogether

this af hasn't been as bad as the rest. no sore (.)(.), no back pain, barely any cramps - if any - ..i'm surprised. haven't noticed much of an energy boost, but i wasn't expecting too much of one.


----------



## ttcbaby117

that must be maca working for you never!


----------



## Linny

Yeh defo never - i had no bad moods or sore boobs (which usually kill which isn't fair as there only small LOL!!)


----------



## nevertogether

yup! flow is picking up a bit now, fixing to take a bath and go to bed so i can wake up to my CD1. got my royal jelly/bee pollen in the mail today and can't wait to try it. i'm a walking experiment i swear. but, oh well!


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - hahaha you're funny....enjoy your bath!


----------



## kelster823

hey guys... Well we are off to start our Friday right....

although frigin thunderstorms are headed our way again... yesterday put the heat on in the AM to warm the house up now just turned the AC back on cause it is to hot... 

TTC enjoy hubby's bday weekend

Never enjoy the bath 

Linny- keep :sex:'ing my friend.. you'll catch the eggie and bedazzle it all up

Sparkle congrats again...

welshie have a great nite muh friend 

I'll talk with all tomorrow


----------



## ttcbaby117

nite kel


----------



## Linny

nite nite all lovely maca girlies!! have fun xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wispyshadow

Goodnight Ladies!! I will be working all weekend (7pm to 7am) no fun! I may not be back on until Monday....Have a great weekend! 
I am learning so much. I had no idea about the progesterone levels. Thanks all of you for sharing your knowledge and all the laughs. It's great to have a place where you can chat and talk about fun stuff and serious stuff at the same time.


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Night Peeps...hope you all have fab weekends....I'll be back on tomorrow...hopefully after swimming with my lil pickle:thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

CelticNiamh said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> AF arrived and Ive taken it badly, I'm off to the doctor to get some bloods done as its nearly a year may be its my weight!!! or thyroid something! but Ive also been doing some thinking and the timing is not right now so I'm not TTC now any more for a while any way :cry: I have to say I feel crap so crap.
> 
> going to keep on the MACA and hope it sorts out my cycles and lose more weight wait on till we have more money bigger house.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the all about me post and I hope every one is ok:hugs:
> 
> Never delighted its been confirmed you can see DH have fun vertical jogging :winkwink::thumbup:

sorry to hear that celtic :( hope the right time comes along...or it happens without even trying for you :)


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> Morning.. got a temp rise today.. :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> Never my love what ever YOU want to post a piccy of.. I would love to see BOTH
> 
> Celtic I AM TRULY GUTTED FOR YOU :cry: :hugs: I am so sorry hun, does this mean we aren't gonna see you around for a while?????????? I sure HOPE not but will understand at the same time...
> 
> Morning Whit :) how'd the BBT go this morning.. I like it caue you can take it and then go back to sleep if you need to .. just hold down the button for a sec or two and then it will show your last temp reading :)
> 
> SBB... hi ya love, ok I can wait a while to see photos... how ya feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> aaaccckkkkkk no stinking flipping way,,,,,,,,, WHOOP WHOOP... but like SBB said , you don't DARE tell us, not post a piccy, and then leave.. are you smoking crack????
> 
> Wispy..I have family that lives in TN and can you believe I have NEVER been there?? want to.. hubby and I are both big country music fans and would love to visit Memphis some day
> 
> Morning Ms Linny my nasty mayo PUKE soul mate.... :lol:
> 
> Welshie I hope to see a temp rise again today :)
> 
> TTC wake uuppppp, you sleep to late
> 
> and I would say Good day mate to Dandy since by the time she gets on here , it's already the next day for her.. :winkwink:

morning :D its saturday! i love saturdays :D

im currently trying to catch up on what i have missed hope everyone had a good day


----------



## dandybrush

just a curious question:

basically as soon as you conceive do you get signs/symptoms straight away or does it take a few weeks for your body to show signs?


----------



## dandybrush

WelshRose said:


> Aww Linny....My cycles have been so messed up and after 6mths of not O....I was beginning to think my ovaries would never fire an eggy again.....I can't say enough good things about maca.....Only wishing now that I hadn't started the blinking noethisterone:dohh:

if vitex doesnt work for my regularity im gonna go onto macca... :/ might even just do both and get some next week


----------



## dandybrush

yazzy said:


> Linny - its been 7 months since I stopped taking bcp and my body has forgotton what to do lol. Had bloods, scans etc and all is normal so thats good news...just want to get back to normal as naturally as possible so fingers crossed for us both.
> 
> Looking forward to everyone's updates.

its been about 7 months since i came off the pill too :/ and i have just started taking vitex...to help me become regular....fingers crossed it works (i might start on maca soon too) its soo frustrating not being regular


----------



## dandybrush

WelshRose said:


> TCC....Did you ever see the film Step Up? Apparently he's in that as well....and that's where he met his wife. Might have to search for films with Mr Tatum in...:cloud9::haha:

oh i know who you're talking about loved that movie and dear john though i didnt like the ending though :/ i hated how she settled for that dying guy stupid girl...


----------



## dandybrush

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ok I live in Freeport, Grand Bahamas....one of 700 islands and Cays of the Bahamas......
> 
> On the map, we are in the Northern part of the chain of island....Due East of Florida....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never- nothing new here.....just hanging in and waiting to start my clomid!!!

omg...you must feel like you're on a holiday every day lol, what a gorgeous place to live


----------



## dandybrush

im not paying for her (jenny renny) to guess mine sparkle...though i am very curious :/


----------



## dandybrush

ttcbaby117 said:


> Here are some pics I took when we went fishing the other night after DH got home from work...
> 
> The second pic is dh reeling in our dinner.......we had Tuna. :happydance:

i dont have the patience to wait for someone to catch my dinner...i prefer to go to a restaurant where its already caught


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle05 said:


> Wow kel i love the house. 6 bedrooms 4 bathrooms. I thought i was the bees knees with my down stars toilet :rofl::rofl:

...i have one toilet....


----------



## dandybrush

ok night all il just have to catch up again tomorrow :)


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Ladies:wave:
Can't believe how quiet it was on here last night compared to other nights....except for you dandybrush:lol::hugs:

What's everyone upto this morning? Did you all enjoy your friday night activities? Wispy I hope the work shifts go quickly hun:hugs:



dandybrush said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> TCC....Did you ever see the film Step Up? Apparently he's in that as well....and that's where he met his wife. Might have to search for films with Mr Tatum in...:cloud9::haha:
> 
> oh i know who you're talking about loved that movie and dear john though i didnt like the ending though :/ i hated how she settled for that dying guy stupid girl...Click to expand...

 I so completely agree....uh hello....what was she playing at???:dohh::rofl: Really sweet thou the way that he gave them his dad's stamp money:awww::lol:

Well ladies the niggly pains are the same on and off but I'm not sure if I jinxed myself yesterday by saying no sign of spotting. I had light pink on the loo paper just before I went to bed and very light brown this morning.....I've got everything crossed it maybe implantation spotting but I dunno...:shrug: 
SBB you seemed to have quite a bit of spotting in your LP...do you mind me asking what was it like hun?

Well off to grab some brekkie and will be back.....:hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs:

Weshie :hi: It could be implantation bleeding. I have never had this before so i dont really now alot about it. :growlmad:
What are you up to today ? Im off round my mums for brekie in a bit and then home to tackle my ironing pile :growlmad: I thought we would have a relaxing day around the house. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mummylou23

hi girls im thinking of getting maca to give it a try we are going to be doing the smep and i am using softcups plus taking two vitamins from hollard and barret and theyve helped my AF go from 7+ to 4 and half days which is brilliant and it was alot less messy sorry if tmi & we are using CB digital ov tests too. we didnt get pregnant last month because we missed ov time :( we got there to late due to using the line tests i cant make them out


----------



## Linny

Good morning maca chicks, how are you all doing :flower:? 

The sun is shining, I'm picking up my new car at lunchtime AND after some advice about my chart from a lady on the CBFM thread I'm showing ovulation CD17 which is exactly when I'd expected it :happydance::happydance:. 

I took my original low temps at 5am (which is an hour earlier!) then re-took them at 6am my usual time and got the higher temps. I didn't realise it made such a difference, but it does :dohh:. I was panicking that I hadn't Ov at all, cos everything I was feeling was the same as every month so was starting to wonder if I'd ever ovulated! 

Its all good in the hood, had a high temp this morning too WAHOO!! So i want your voodoo help girls to KEEP MY SPOTTING AWAY!!!! last month it was from 2dpo, but its usually from 5/6dpo! Also I'm hoping for a longer than 9 day LP even that will put me on :cloud9:

Welshie - sorry about the spotting hun! My pre-af spotting is like a light rusty tan colour. I get a spot or two in the morning then nothing for the day, as it gets closer to AF it turns a really dark brown (sorry tmi girls, hope your not eating brekkie :rofl:)

Never - another day closer.......:hugs:

ttc - I hope your offer of us all coming to your island with our bumps is still on, after seeing your pictures I want to get that bump even more :rofl:

Kel - my eeeeek mayo soulie, how are the thunderstorms now hun? Hope they've cleared :thumbup:!

Sparkle - awwww still feeling happy about your :bfp: I'm sending masses of sticky dust!! Hope jack helps out with the ironing today :rofl:

Whit and dandy :wave::wave:

SBB - hope your not feeling :sick:

mummyl - maca is a fertility booster, and for me has helped my pms and af loads! Got OH on it too :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

good morning ladies! 

:witch: got me during the night, yay. so i'm CD1 today. i'm on track, but i ovulated a day later this cycle so it made my cycle longer. DH and i see each other 23 june - 30 june and right now o is predicted for 1 july if i stay on track. yikes. 

linny - a new car? heck yes girl that's awesome! i want a car in general, hehe. spitting stay away from linny! :gun:

sparkle - still so happy for you. hope you have a relaxing day. any symptoms yet?

dandy - i don't know anything about vitex, my cycles are pretty regular, but just wanted to say good luck. i love the effects of maca. i don't have the back aches, sore b's, or aches that i usually have.

welsh - fingers crossed it's implantation bleeding hun. that would rock!

mummy - welcome. i'm hoping maca does wonders for you! i highly suggest the cb digis. they are my favorite ov tests. 

kel - hope you had a good night out mama! 

SBB - hope you have a relaxing weekend girl :) 

everyone else - HAVE A GREAT DAY!

i'm in the 30's now on the countdown to see DH.. :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:!


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Linny:hi:

Bet your excited about picking your car up later:yipee:

I've chart stalked and as the temps are....:wohoo: for O!!! Just be careful about recording temps where you've only had the hour's sleep inbetween 5 and 6....really you are supposed to have 3 or more consecutive unbroken hours for the temps to be accurate.

I'm actually ok with the spotting....it's not like my normal pre-af spot used to be...well not at the moment anyhow:thumbup:

Sparkle....hope you had a yummy brekkie at your mum's are you still going to do sw?
Not much planned for here either really today....maybe off to the beach later with Callum and Poppy....:shrug:


----------



## Linny

Never - morning chick! You have a great shot, its like fate really that of all the times in that month you'd get to see him its at your most fertile :happydance::happydance: PMA PMA PMA!!!

You'll be getting lots of :sex: right up to the big 'O', plus you might move back a day next month anyway! Either way, i can't wait to say :test::test: ha ha! here's a bit of early :dust:

Dandy - I took vitex for around 9 weeks as after coming off BC i was so irregular. Everyone is different but it wasn't right for me, I wanted it to increase my LP (which it did the first month but not the second!) but it pushed my ovulation from CD20 to CD23 both months. Its worth a shot I think, cos its only trial and error that will help you find the right cocktail for you :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Sorry Never...we must have been typing at the same time....Morning Lovely and :wohoo: for the :witch:....:yipee::winkwink:.....Or should I say :happydance: for regular cycles....feel so mean wishing the witch on you babe:dohh::lol:

Welcome to the madhouse Mummylou....These girls are the best:thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

haha welsh, have you ever noticed we always post at the same time? it's quite funny. oh don't feel bad. she isn't too bad this cycle thanks to the maca! came on pretty heavy last night though, i was surprised. hehe. 

linny - thank you for all the PMA girl. i need it!


----------



## Linny

WelshRose said:


> Morning Linny:hi:
> 
> Bet your excited about picking your car up later:yipee:
> 
> I've chart stalked and as the temps are....:wohoo: for O!!! Just be careful about recording temps where you've only had the hour's sleep inbetween 5 and 6....really you are supposed to have 3 or more consecutive unbroken hours for the temps to be accurate.
> 
> I'm actually ok with the spotting....it's not like my normal pre-af spot used to be...well not at the moment anyhow:thumbup:
> 
> Sparkle....hope you had a yummy brekkie at your mum's are you still going to do sw?
> Not much planned for here either really today....maybe off to the beach later with Callum and Poppy....:shrug:

Thanks for the advice Welsh hun :hugs:! I thought that too which is why I took the first temp originally. I asked on the CBFM thread just to see if anyone had had contradictions and one of the girls said like you its possibe that i geared up to ovulate but didn't :cry: or that my restless sleep the last few nights may not have given accurate readings. 

She said FF says to use the temp thats the closest to your normal time so i used the other temps and this morning with my high it showed ovulation at CD17 which from my normal body signs seemed right! I guess time will tell, I'l prob just right this month off in my head anyway :cry:

Not sure whether to carry on with the soy again next month, if i did ovulate CD17 then that'l make it the earliest ovulation EVER!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Oh God hun....We are so not writing this cycle off for you!!!!.....C'mon now PMA, PMA, PMA!....and a worldful of :dust:!!

Tbh hun I don't know what the right answer is for temps when there has only been an hour's sleep. I know in the past I've checked the temperature corrector out and for me it's usually spot on going from previous cycle shapes...as wonky as my cycles are my temps have been fairly ok. Maybe check that out just to see how it compares????? I wouldn't worry too much thou as the temps as they are are tying in with other fertility signs hun which is the most important:thumbup:.....Remember PMA PMA PMA....I'll keep it for you!:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

:lol: Never, we do don't we! 
I'm glad she's not too bad thou hun:hugs:
When are you starting your royal jelly? What is that supposed to help with?

Have you noticed that the psychic thread from last night and the jenny renny ones have disappeared?!....:shrug:


----------



## Linny

Thanks welsh :hugs: You girls are the best!! I'l stick with the PMA then :happydance: 

I won't get ANY :sex: for the next few days so I'll have to hope i ovulated earlier. Poor OH has worked his bum off all week, done overtime today but come home with a stinking cold and cough!! On no........MAN FLU!!!!!!

Never - yeah what is royal jelly?


----------



## WelshRose

Awww bless you Linny having to nurse a MAN FLU patient....:shock:....You will be in my thoughts hun and remember if counting to ten doesn't work.....do it backwards and then come on here:lol:

I'm sure all your bases are covered now sweets:winkwink:....won't be long and we'll be screaming :test: at you....:yipee:


----------



## Linny

LOL I shall bear that in mind!!!

EDIT - Its already started. OH just looked across at me and said 'am I dying?'.......I mean seriously! Its a chuffin cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

hey welsh - i've been taking the royal jelly for two weeks now in the capsule form. however, i just got in the jelly form of royall jelly & bee pollen. heard it works wonders. here is what is the best explanation i have seen for it yet.

" The main benefits that I found is it restores and rejuvenates tired or aging sex glands in both male and female. This is because it contains natural hormonal substances that stimulate and nourish the reproductive system. It also can stimulate ovarian function and increase the biological value of the egg and can significantly improve sperm production in men. Although, because it can help regulate your hormones... that might naturally help the implantation."


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies!

Right i'm just popping in quickly because I am doing stuff in the garden today as it's quite a nice day :D 
making a light I will post a piccie when it's done (prob in about a year!) I have to spray paint loads of stuff so doing it outside... 

Anyway haven't had time to read all the posts as I think it may take about an hour!! 

Welshie - my spotting (I'm gonna guess the days) was about 7dpo I had red blood, when I was checking my cervix.. It never 'came out' though... Then I had the same about 10 and 14 dpo. But every day in between I had brown spotting... Fingers crossed hun I so hope it is implantation! I also had pains that came before the blood, like sharp pulling pains... Quite low down. 

Sparkle - did you do another test today? So exciting! Did you work out your due date? 

Linny I'm glad ff has give you your crosshairs... 

Never glad af got you but we'll be beating her away for you this cycle :D 

Kell are you on yet? I will stalk your chart too :D 

I know i've missed loads of people sorry, will be back on later 

X x x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry never it won't be this cycle he's home will it? Well we'll beat the witch away the one after that! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

haha no big deal sbb :shrug: it's the end of june i see him, so you are right. next cycle! eeeeek!


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks SBB hun....I'm feeling really rather hopeful at the mo...but she'll probably turn up:dohh:

And we'll definately beat that :witch: away from you Never:winkwink:....Beat her away then when at a safe distance lock her up and burn her broomstick....:lol:....She'll Never get to you with your Maca girls on gaurd!! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Welshie I will keep everything crossed for you... Would be amazing if you get your bfp :D when will you give in and test?! 
X x x


----------



## MissDanni_x

can some one sugest where to get the maca from please ? x


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies.... :)

another temp rise :yipee: and if you take this month and just move it over to March it is almost identical.. I am so happy :) I am bascially 1 week behind the month of March

SBB have a great time in the garden BUT please no spray painting love.... NO NO NO not while you are PG.. unless you have a mask on

Welshie FX that is IB.. I never had that with either pregnancies, so I dunno :shrug:

Never sooooooooo glad she was right on time for you- now next month NO STRESSING OUT or anything... we want you to O properly and get it ALLLLLL bedazzled up... :)

Linny new car GOSH I need one sooo bad.. I still drive around in my.. you ready... *1996* Galant.. the thing only has 52,000 miles on it but she's old..... I really want a Jeep but don't think it to baby friendly.. :lol: so either I am gonna get a Jeep Liberty, Jeep Patriot, or the Chevy Equinox.. Hubby has the Chevy Trailblazer and I do like it...

Sparkle- still al bedazzled up my friend??? SO SO SO happy for you :)

TTC how was the boat last nite--- it must be horrible though during hurricane season, yes no???? do you come back to the main land when one is about?

Whit---- morning sweetie... I meant to tell you I was looking thru the have you picked your baby name yet thread and saw you have Logan... I frigin LOVE Logan but Jeff said NO... grrrrr 

gosh I KNOW I am forgetting someone.. I HAVE to get my coffee I am in a bit of a fog this morning., wasn't a late nite (home by 10pm)


----------



## SBB

:happydance: yay for the temp rise :D 

No fumes for me, I hold my breath with a jumper over my face, spray quickly then run away! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> :happydance: yay for the temp rise :D
> 
> No fumes for me, I hold my breath with a jumper over my face, spray quickly then run away!
> 
> X x x

well ooohhh ok, I'll let is slide this time


----------



## nevertogether

missdanni - hi! how are you? i get my maca off of amazon.com. i think the other girls missed your question, and once they see it, i'm sure they will chime in on some good places to buy as well.

kelster - :yipee: i'm jumping for joy over here for you girl! let's both hope for june conceptions here girl, that is, if you don't get one this month. eeek. :dust: i will try my best to not stress next month. any ideas on how not to? hehe

sbb - have a great time in the garden. i'm sure you will take all of the best precautions for your little bean.


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies

Welcome mummy lou :hugs: I used the CB smiley face ones this time so that i couldn't get it wrong lol.

:rofl::rofl: Linny, jack dee and ironing :rofl: im not even sure he knows where we keep it. Purhaps if i attched a pair of double d's to it he might iron all the time :rofl: What car are you getting ? I love getting a new car jack dee is obsesed with new cars. we get a new one at least once every six months lol Poor you a man with a cold. No dought it will be flu by the morning and he will loose the ability to do anything lol

Never :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: everything is going to work out perfect, i just know it will. Not long now :happydance::happydance: No symptoms yet :growlmad: Im a little bit off food and have the most awful backache but not much to report :growlmad:

Welsh, im going to carry on the sw through out the pregnancy. I need to be a little sensible about my weight as i had SPD in my last pregnancy so to much weight and there will be to much pressure on my pelvis. Wow you live near a beach :happydance:. Where abouts in wales are you ?

SBB , i havn't tested again today. I thought i might wait until monday or tuesday and see if it's any darker. I think the baby will be due 24/26th january, so not too much after you :happydance::happydance:
Be carefull in the garden :hugs: 

Good morning kel, Thanks im still a little shocked at the moment :dohh: I'm so worried that if i let myself belive it, it may go away. Silly i know and i'm trying to have PMA honnest i am :blush:. I don't think im going to allow myself to become excited until the first 12 weeks have passed. Maybe then i will relax :thumbup: Enjot your day :hugs: Whoo hoo for the temp rise xxx

Enjoy your afternoon maca ladies :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

WelshRose said:


> Morning Ladies:wave:
> Can't believe how quiet it was on here last night compared to other nights....except for you dandybrush:lol::hugs:
> 
> What's everyone upto this morning? Did you all enjoy your friday night activities? Wispy I hope the work shifts go quickly hun:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> TCC....Did you ever see the film Step Up? Apparently he's in that as well....and that's where he met his wife. Might have to search for films with Mr Tatum in...:cloud9::haha:
> 
> oh i know who you're talking about loved that movie and dear john though i didnt like the ending though :/ i hated how she settled for that dying guy stupid girl...Click to expand...
> 
> I so completely agree....uh hello....what was she playing at???:dohh::rofl: Really sweet thou the way that he gave them his dad's stamp money:awww::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Well off to grab some brekkie and will be back.....:hugs:Click to expand...




Linny said:


> Good morning maca chicks, how are you all doing :flower:?
> 
> Whit and dandy :wave::wave:
> 
> SBB - hope your not feeling :sick:
> 
> mummyl - maca is a fertility booster, and for me has helped my pms and af loads! Got OH on it too :thumbup:




WelshRose said:


> Morning Linny:hi:
> 
> Bet your excited about picking your car up later:yipee:
> 
> I've chart stalked and as the temps are....:wohoo: for O!!! Just be careful about recording temps where you've only had the hour's sleep inbetween 5 and 6....really you are supposed to have 3 or more consecutive unbroken hours for the temps to be accurate.
> 
> I'm actually ok with the spotting....it's not like my normal pre-af spot used to be...well not at the moment anyhow:thumbup:
> 
> Sparkle....hope you had a yummy brekkie at your mum's are you still going to do sw?
> Not much planned for here either really today....maybe off to the beach later with Callum and Poppy....:shrug:

haha i wasnt real busy on here just catching up :coffee:

:wave: hello back 

I'm thinking about starting on macca too..what does everyone think? or should i be going to see my dr before i take up anything else? im confused when everyone talks about short LP and too much or not enough progesterone...but i dont think ill look into that until im a bit more regular... i think


I think i have the beginning of sore nipples...or i could be imagining it as i squeeze them every night lately to check :blush: but that normally means AF is on the way...i wonder if it would have happened without the vitex...but im 2 days in on vitex and it looks like things are a changing :happydance:

also i've been waking up at about 3 am and i take my temps then and use them...that will work hey? cause the next time i wake up is normally around 5-7 am and i dont sleep solidly till then anyways


----------



## WelshRose

Kel....:wohoo: I'm so glad your cycle has got itself ship-shape so quickly....Oh Boy....Look out Jeff next cycle:winkwink::yipee::hugs:

Never...that RJ sounds like fab stuff hun:thumbup:

Sparkle....That's fab that you're still going to do sw...I was looking at my sig earlier thinking hmmm...it looks a bit odd stalking special preggo friend sparkle and losing lbs with sparkle...:dohh:....but we know what it's all about it:winkwink::hugs:
I don't live too far from Cardiff hun and the nearest beach is about 45mins away....or 1hr 45mins from the GORGEOUS Pembrokeshire coastline...it's what retirement plans are made of:lol:

:help:....me girls!....I'm feeling very weak....and there's two evil ic hpt's that are calling down the stairs to me.....come test....come test....!!!!!
I'm being silly it would be way to early I'm sure....9dpo....I mean how many realistically get a result then....:wacko: Interestingly thou I was looking on www.countdowntopregnancy.com and it would seem that maybe late afternoon wee if held for a few hours maybe better than fmu.....:yipee:....two decent testing times a day....:yipee::lol:


----------



## dandybrush

Linny said:


> Dandy - I took vitex for around 9 weeks as after coming off BC i was so irregular. Everyone is different but it wasn't right for me, I wanted it to increase my LP (which it did the first month but not the second!) but it pushed my ovulation from CD20 to CD23 both months. Its worth a shot I think, cos its only trial and error that will help you find the right cocktail for you :hugs:

yeah well considering i was only getting AF every second month...i think anything earlier than that and ill stay on the vitex for now... really hoping to see an improvement soon :-k



Linny said:


> LOL I shall bear that in mind!!!
> 
> EDIT - Its already started. OH just looked across at me and said 'am I dying?'.......I mean seriously! Its a chuffin cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thats funny hope the man cold clears up for you soon...my OH hardly ever gets sick...but i am expected to look after him completely when he does lol



sparkle05 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Linny, jack dee and ironing :rofl: im not even sure he knows where we keep it. Purhaps if i attched a pair of double d's to it he might iron all the time :rofl: What car are you getting ? I love getting a new car jack dee is obsesed with new cars. we get a new one at least once every six months lol Poor you a man with a cold. No dought it will be flu by the morning and he will loose the ability to do anything lol
> 
> Never :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: everything is going to work out perfect, i just know it will. Not long now :happydance::happydance: No symptoms yet :growlmad: Im a little bit off food and have the most awful backache but not much to report :growlmad:
> 
> 
> Good morning kel, Thanks im still a little shocked at the moment :dohh: I'm so worried that if i let myself belive it, it may go away. Silly i know and i'm trying to have PMA honnest i am :blush:. I don't think im going to allow myself to become excited until the first 12 weeks have passed. Maybe then i will relax :thumbup: Enjot your day :hugs: Whoo hoo for the temp rise xxx
> 
> Enjoy your afternoon maca ladies :hugs:

My OH doesnt know where our ironing board lives...

looking forward to hearing about you preg as it goes on sparkle :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: yay for the temp rise :D
> 
> No fumes for me, I hold my breath with a jumper over my face, spray quickly then run away!
> 
> X x x
> 
> well ooohhh ok, I'll let is slide this timeClick to expand...

I've stopped now kel, I only did 2 quick bits today I'll make my sis or OH do it now that you've told me off :D 

Welshie I think you need to wait until 10dpo AT LEAST because it will take 3-6 days after implantation to get a +ve... :D 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

SBB.....Callum has just spotted your avatar....:lol:...He found it very funny:lol:

I will hold out hun until tomorrow afternoon....I've just been on superdrug website and they have FRER for BOGOF!!!.....Bargain!....might head there shortly and pick up a couple of packs:thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Ha ha bless him! 

Get some superdrug tests while you're there because they're really good too 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

I didn't tell you off, just being a concerned gal over here :rofl: mucho love :) 

Welshie yep can you wait til tomorrow (even though I would LOVE to see today's results) hee hee

Never- June maybe June.. :winkwink: that actually would give my Jenny reading correct if I did though :lol: seh gave me a 

Sparkle the symptons will come with time babe- you are still so early and test again tomorrow PLEASE :)

Dandy- stick with the Vitex and see what it does- it may take up to 3 months to work so don't get discouraged if it doesn't work right away :) 

ohh I sooo got a positive OPK this morning.. whoooaaa .. I am seriously just SOO thrilled to see this due my forever irregular cycles


----------



## Delilahsown

GOOD MORNING GALS!!!!!!:hugs:

Hope everyone had a wonderful friday night. It's nice and sunny here today, so I've finally let my pooch out to roll around in the grass. DH may not be so happy I did that since he just gave her a bath the other day...:smug:

Welshie- fx'd love! do you hear the :test: monster calling you?? well, whatever you decide...we are all anxiously waiting with you :hugs:

SBB- i Have a question for you about the clomid- yesterday I started to feel some really MILD pains in my lower abdomen....can you shed some light?
I hope your :sick: are starting to tame themselves somewhat...

Sparkle- How you feeling?? 

Kel- Cheeeeeeee HOOOOO!!:happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin:
Glad to see that things have leveled themselves out and you not have to wait 100 whole days to O again....hopefully the weekend won't be too dredful with your hubby gone for the weekend:hugs:

Linny- excited for you and a new Vroomm vVrooOom car! we have been LOOKING for a new car, but have decided to hold off until we actually got pregnant. we both drive two door cars and they aren't so ideal for slinging car seats in and out of the backseats.....I've already got my eye on one...but we'll see.

Never- that is great timing if you O as scheduled next month, you're just gonna have to load up on your DH ammo while you're together. Hahaha...wouldn't that be great if we could bottle up the stuff for when our men aren't available at "those times" :loopy:

:wave: welcome mummy!!


----------



## SBB

I know kell I appreciate it :hugs: 
So happy you've got your opk :happydance: 

Delia I'm not sure about that Hun... I don't really remember although I always get a few pains down there so I probably wouldn't have thought anything of it.... Sorry I realise that's not v helpful :shrug: hopefully it's just the clomid getting your body gearing up!

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

SBB said:


> I know kell I appreciate it :hugs:
> So happy you've got your opk :happydance:
> 
> Delia I'm not sure about that Hun... I don't really remember although I always get a few pains down there so I probably wouldn't have thought anything of it.... Sorry I realise that's not v helpful :shrug: hopefully it's just the clomid getting your body gearing up!
> 
> X x x

its quite alright! thank you, though! its funny how i never used to pay attention and then around the time of my last pg and since then- i notice every twinge. I know we always say we don't wanna jinx anything, but I just have this REALLY good gut feeling this cycle...I just have to have faith that things will happen when they are supposed to!


----------



## kelster823

Hey Delia girl... :) ha ha bout the doggie rolling around outside..... after a bath.. mine just went for a ride with daddy :) 

I know EXACTLY what you mean about noticing things now.. I NEVER paid attention to it before now.. 

I see you got your siggy all straigthen out now.. look purdy.. :)


----------



## Linny

Wahoooo kel, thats so ace!!! So happy things have settled down much quicker than last time :happydance:!! Ooh maybe jenny is onto something with all our predictions.......:cloud9: Apart from you Never, we want Gail for that one!!

Oooh I'm so excited bout my car. Its my first one, even though I actually passed my test four years ago!! Its a teeny tiny one, a Ford Ka. Poor OH and his man flu had to come out with me for a spin cos I haven't driven since I passed either! Apparently I was helping him sweat it out cos I worried him so much :rofl::rofl: I felt like a learner all over again, stupid gears :dohh: I could never see me driving a big four by four! 

Hey Del hun :coolio: hmmm you've just got me thinking about the fact that i have just bought a two door :dohh: Prob not the smartest move for a baby car seat!!!!

Welshie :test::test::test: :dust::dust:

Sparkle :rofl:I think you should try the DD bra, pop it on the ironing board, around the cooker, maybe above the sink and take the day off! A nice relaxing day of rest, thats what I say :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

LOL I am listening to to my XM satellite radio and this song just came on and I thought it was just so fitting for us.. LOL 

Afternoon Delight
The Starland Vocal Band

Gonna find my baby, gonna hold her tight
gonna grab some afternoon delight.
My motto's always been; when it's right, it's right.
Why wait until the middle of a cold dark night.
When everything's a little clearer in the light of day.
And you know the night is always gonna be there any way.

Sky rockets in flight. Afternoon delight. Afternoon delight.

Thinkin' of you's workin' up my appetite
looking forward to a little afternoon delight.
Rubbin' sticks and stones together makes the sparks ingite
and the thought of rubbin' you is getting so exciting.

Sky rockets in flight. Afternoon delight. Afternoon delight.

Started out this morning feeling so polite
I always though a fish could not be caught who wouldn't bite
But you've got some bait a waitin' and I think I might try nibbling
a little afternoon delight.

Sky rockets in flight. Afternoon delight. Afternoon delight.

Please be waiting for me baby when I come around.
We could make a lot of lovin' 'for the sun goes down.

Sky rockets in flight. Afternoon delight. Afternoon delight

Linny YAY on the new car... I love the big 4 by 4's..... I hate being down so low and need that big car... that's why I want the jeep... :)


----------



## Delilahsown

yes- got my siggy on ....but im not done. that was a test run. you don't even want to know how long it took me to do that.

hubby said- god- its so plain. howcome you don't have any banners or anything? :bike: i mean, REALLY? butt head....

Linny- i never even gave that a thought until my mom said it to me....AFTER i bought it... :dohh:


----------



## sparkle05

Welsh, Step away from the tests girl. You know it makes sence :dohh: It's only a few more days lol 
I love cardiff. I have taken my middle daughter to watch the brats live there and of course done a little shopping he he.
I have never been to a beach there though :nope:. I asked DH to take me to barry island a few weeks back and he refused, he said i only wanted to go because i'd been watching gavin and stacy :growlmad: 

Kel, :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: kel got a pos OPK :happydance::happydance: I don't have any tests here for the morning :growlmad: I will pop out tomorrow and grab some from boots lol Sod it i will jump in my car now and go to super drug see you in a while :dohh::dohh::dohh:

Sorry ladies will finish my post when i get back. I have to go to super drug lol


----------



## kelster823

umm what is cardiff??? :lol: 

ok ladies- (non pregnant ones- sorry not offend ya SBB and Sparkle hee hee)-- 

but 


*listen up*​
everyone must have PG tests at home at all times.... :rofl: don't want to hear- ohhh I don't have any around, gotta go get some.... and we have got a few of you getting ready to take those tests.....and you kow it kills us not to know ....

:rofl:

so eveyone pledge to have *AT LEAST 5 PG TESTS * in the house at all times.... LOL LOL LOL


----------



## SBB

Kell that sounds fair enough!! 

Cardiff is in Wales, where Welshie lives :D they have great accents! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Kell that sounds fair enough!!
> 
> Cardiff is in Wales, where Welshie lives :D they have great accents!
> 
> X x x

ok okey dokey but ya still have me confused... Wales is in Great Britian rigth? Is it like our states? Like I live in New Jersey but in the town of South Bound Brook (hee hee now you know why I laugh at your board name SBB- told ya same at the intials to the town I live in)

kay off to eat lunch, Jeff got came home with some subs... YUMMY pepperoni and provolone


----------



## nevertogether

haha kel can i take your pledge in june? because there is no need for me to have them now other than wasting them haha


----------



## WelshRose

Oh you guys make me laugh!!!!:rofl:

Kel if you look at the UK...it's made up of 3 countries....England, Scotland and Wales (the bit that looks like a pig's head:dohh:).
Cardiff is the Capital City of Wales.

SBB....you cheeky girl:lol::tease:....It's a good job I'm an English Rose living in Wales...with no funny accent:winkwink:....althou there's nothing wrong with a sh-ow-wah....:shower: for translation:rofl:

And just wanted to say....Kel I hear you hun re the tests.....I have 4 Superdrug early tests, 4 FRER and 2 CB digi with conception indicators and 2 ic hpt.....God I'm a good girl:winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

wow welsh you are all stocked up!


----------



## SBB

Lol welsh I wasn't actually taking the piss I genuinely love the Welsh accent! And I'm pretty good at doing a welsh accent too :D 

well done on being so prepared with all your tests! Never you have to stock up before your DH visits! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

I've found a picture of Wales for you Kel...


See it looks like a pig's head:lol: Cardiff is right down the bottom on the right hand sideof the pig's chin before it connects to it's neck....not sure how big the pic gets if you click on it:dohh:
*EDIT*...Oh dear it doesn't get bigger:dohh:....


----------



## nevertogether

girls i'm homesick! :cry:


----------



## WelshRose

SBB said:


> Lol welsh I wasn't actually taking the piss I genuinely love the Welsh accent! And I'm pretty good at doing a welsh accent too :D
> 
> X x x

Hmmm....all I'm gonna say is it depends what part the accent comes from:lol:
It took me ages to be able to understand some of my patients when I first went out into clinical training whilst at uni....it was so strong and they talked so fast....I ended up lip reading most of the time:dohh::rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

nevertogether said:


> girls i'm homesick! :cry:

Aww Never:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Wish those could be in person hun:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

thanks welshie. it gets really hard sometimes, and i think when :witch: hits me my hormones go all out of wack and then i get homesick. it stinks being a million miles away from my entire family and all of my best friends and my support system. DH has been home tons and is even getting to go home next week, but me..it's been almost a year since i've been home :(


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Babe....there's another support system here for you sweets....one that is fast growing to be like the Waltons....:lol:
How come you haven't been allowed home in all that time....have you got a trip planned something to focus on?:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hey welshie, i am so glad that i have you girls! the waltons :rofl: seriously, if i didn't have ya'll to talk to, don't know what i would do.

well, we only get 2.5 days of leave a month so about 30 days a year. i just have not had enough leave saved up to go home just yet. a trip to the states i want to at least make last a month and right now i have like 14 days of leave or so. i'm hoping to go on my husband's r&r in september/october. i just really really miss my best friends and my old life. granted, i know i made a decision to grow up, but i really miss the carefree i used to have. ugh. being a grown up sucks :cry: the army is not for the faint hearted that's for sure. :(


----------



## kelster823

> Kel if you look at the UK...it's made up of 3 countries....England, Scotland and Wales (the bit that looks like a pig's head).
> Cardiff is the Capital City of Wales

see I learn something new everyday.. thank you for straighten me out... LOL as bad as this sounds.. I seriously thought Ireland was past England if you were coming from the US.. I have no idea why... that was a BIG ARSE DUH on me... lol

glad you stocked up my dear..... I will be soon, gonna get my 50 IC off ebay again.. I gave more then half to my SIL.. and well I'll let her keep them.... 

Never so sorry sweetie you are homesick.... :hugs: I know what ya mean, when Jeff was stationed in Hawaii, I was VERY lonely and very homesick, I had no friends and when he was out in the fields YEAH umm hmmm horrible.......you are ok for June hun, but PLEASE make sure you are stocked up.. LOL 

SBB how's your day going?


----------



## WelshRose

I'd say make Sept/Oct a date babe....and look forward to it, plan it....get a ticker for it if necessary....you are going to have a fab autumn vacation:winkwink::hugs:
Until then we'll help keep that cheeky smile on your face:hugs::winkwink::flow::kiss:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm hoping to have a little bump then, that would be awesome and then i could tell my family i'm preggo! ok i will do my best to destress right now, hehe. thank you for calming me welshie. i'm thinking i'm going to play wii at a friend's house tonight and have some beers so during this af.


----------



## yazzy

HI everyone, just been trying to catch up on all the posts...there's been so many and I only last looked on here last night! Hope you're all well. I've just had my 2nd day of Maca and upped the amount to 2000mg per day...have to say i've been full of energy and feeling great. OH is taking it too which i'm really pleased about.

Well i'm enjoying a glass of wine while I still can and having a chilled evening at home.

Oh just a quick question, can anyone tell me if you have to stop taking Maca when you are pregnant?


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww never! :hugs: We are all rooting for you!

Kel- that bbt works awesome, I love it!!

How is everyone else doing? Good I hope. I've had a weird couple of days, not feeling very talkative lately. Hope I get past this funk soon! :hugs: to all


----------



## nevertogether

i hope you get past it too whit! i miss you!

yazzy - glad the maca is working great. i think sbb said that it is safe to take during pregnancy, but i will wait for an answer from her before you quote me on that hehe.

kel - i'm so stoked for your pos OPK girl!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Just wanted to pop on here and say "HELLO!!!" I'm going to go back to bed have to get up in a couple of hours to get ready for work....again. It was a good night though. Took care of two little ones. Work can be kinda depressing for me though, I work in the NICU with mostly premature babies, if a bigger baby is up there it's because they are sick. So, I see too much sadness and sad mommies. NEway! I do get to see amazing miracles happen and happy mommies when they get to hold their little ones for the first time and when they finally go home.

I am supposed to "O" sometime in the next few days. I should go pee on my OPK but since I am working all nights this weekend it makes BD difficult to time. Usually my kids are all awake when I get home from work because they are all getting ready to leave and go have fun while I'm getting ready to go to bed. I am hoping no "O" until Monday at least....fx!

Welshie: Hope it's a BFP for you!!!!! (FX and prayers going out)

Take care all and Mummy, I buy my maca and my local health food store. They didn't have very much organic maca and I bought all they had and it was more expensive than buying it online. I may buy online next time.

Oh, and "GOODNIGHT JOHNBOY!" heehee:)


----------



## nevertogether

good luck wispy, here's to hoping you O on monday! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> hey welsh - i've been taking the royal jelly for two weeks now in the capsule form. however, i just got in the jelly form of royall jelly & bee pollen. heard it works wonders. here is what is the best explanation i have seen for it yet.
> 
> " The main benefits that I found is it restores and rejuvenates tired or aging sex glands in both male and female. This is because it contains natural hormonal substances that stimulate and nourish the reproductive system. It also can stimulate ovarian function and increase the biological value of the egg and can significantly improve sperm production in men. Although, because it can help regulate your hormones... that might naturally help the implantation."




nevertogether said:


> girls i'm homesick! :cry:

OOh never hope your homesickness does not last long, I remember when I was in Australia I was so homesick after my DD was born I hoped it would fade it did then it cam back with a bang. hence why we are back in Ireland sending you big hugs:hugs:
I took Bee pollen before don't take it in the evening, it bost your energy :flower: after reading that information on royal Jelly I may give that a go as well.

Kel note to self buy tests for when I'm back on the TTC wagon :thumbup:

In case I haven't said it already thank you so much for all the kind words when I was down, see its cd4 and Im only feeling ok now. but not temping and going to get my self sorted first.
I am feeling some maca benefits lol I like :sex: but sadly I have to wait :cry:
I have noticed hardly any cramps and a very light AF


----------



## nevertogether

hey celtic! i'm not too far behind you girl, CD1 today. glad to hear that your symptoms are not bad, that must be the maca, because mine aren't either.

i am very home sick, and i'm sure once i get to visit home, i will be all better. but since it's almost been a year - i'm a wreck. it stinks more when DH gets to go home and i have to hear about it. makes me sooo jealous!

i've read of a lot of things causing trouble sleeping if taken in the PM, and it seems as no matter what i take..i still knock out. it's one of the perks of being in the army. we learned to sleep and adapt in any environment. if you put me in a classroom and talk for longer than 5 minutes i'm already nodding off. no matter how much sleep i get, haha.

:hugs: celtic!!! and lots and lots and lots of PMA!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> hey celtic! i'm not too far behind you girl, CD1 today. glad to hear that your symptoms are not bad, that must be the maca, because mine aren't either.
> 
> i am very home sick, and I'm sure once i get to visit home, i will be all better. but since it's almost been a year - I'm a wreck. it stinks more when DH gets to go home and i have to hear about it. makes me sooo jealous!
> 
> I've read of a lot of things causing trouble sleeping if taken in the PM, and it seems as no matter what i take..i still knock out. it's one of the perks of being in the army. we learned to sleep and adapt in any environment. if you put me in a classroom and talk for longer than 5 minutes i'm already nodding off. no matter how much sleep i get, haha.
> 
> :hugs: celtic!!! and lots and lots and lots of PMA!

AHH thanks pet, hope that home sickness eases to a bearable feeling I hate when you are wishing time away. at least with a visit with DH in June something to break the time away. how long will you be stationed in Germany I thought it was about 6 to 9 months abroad at a time but forgive my ignorance. if you don't mind me asking what will happen when you are pregnant as I'm hoping for a BFP in June for you :flower: will you be able to go home and have the baby maternity leave like.

I say you are wrecked, being so active all day long, guess when your sitting down all day it would have that effect. I loved beepollen I never knew it was good for TTC might just have to get some now, my list of supplements is growing by the minute!! LOL


----------



## nevertogether

hey celtic! i'm stationed in germany for 3 years. married tours are 3 years, single are 2. wish it was only months! when i become pregnant, since we are dual military, they will more than likely give me the option to chapter out of the army. however, i like my job, so haven't decided what to do yet. i do get like 6 weeks off i think, but that's it. my family will more than likely come here as opposed to vice versa.

absolutely tired when i finally get home. we all had a work in lunch of friday and half the platoon was asleep before the movie was even over. we can't even make it through a movie, mid day, how sad is that! 

i'm a supplement queen to gal, no worries :) i've been having a ton of hot flashes for a while now, even before i started supplements. not sure what causes it :shrug: i've had my thyroid checked, but no luck.. hmm..


----------



## sparkle05

Kelster, i have bought 2 tests today. I will do one in the morning and if it's still faint i can do another one a few days after lol

Welsh, i see your all stocked up :rofl: When are you thinking of testing ? What are FRER tests are they normal pregnancy tests ?

Never, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I wish we could all sit together and have a good natter. Just think when you wake up in the morning it will be another day closer to seeing DH :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Yazzy, i have looked this up today and i found an artical that says you can carry on with maca while pregnant :hugs:

Witbit, hope you feel your normal self soon :hugs::hugs:

Celtic :hugs: Im glad you feel slightly better today :hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Thanks for the info on being able to carry on taking Maca whilst pregnant. I'm wishing hard for that!


----------



## WelshRose

Evening Ladies:hi:

Sparkle...the FRER are the ones that First Response say you can use 5 or 6 days before the witch....they were on buy one get one free in superdrug....and the superdrug early ones were 2 double packs for £8.....Barrrrrrgain!
I'm thinking about maybe tomorrow with a superdrug one....have just seen a fab picture on FF where someone done a FRER on 11, 12, 13 & 15dpo....the progession in lines is amazing....I wanta post a pic like that!:lol:
I've been really good today hun....a completely syn free day...whoop whoop....welshrose does have willpower:bodyb::haha:
How's your day been babe? Are you testing again tomorrow morning? 

Yazzy...I've definately read in a few places that it's safe to take in pregnancy....I plan to when the day comes:thumbup:

Wispy....I just wanna send you a huge hug babe for doing such an amazing job:hugs::thumbup: I had Callum at 30+4 and he spent 3.5wks in NICU which at the time felt like ages but of course it wasn't at all compared to other families. We were so very lucky with him, he had no problems at all....just in a rush to get here:dohh: I watch him racing around now and always think to myself...there was no way you were ever gonna be late!:lol:

Whit....glad you popped in sweets....:hugs:

Celtic...so pleased that you're feeling a lil better chick:hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> hey celtic! i'm stationed in germany for 3 years. married tours are 3 years, single are 2. wish it was only months! when i become pregnant, since we are dual military, they will more than likely give me the option to chapter out of the army. however, i like my job, so haven't decided what to do yet. i do get like 6 weeks off i think, but that's it. my family will more than likely come here as opposed to vice versa.
> 
> absolutely tired when i finally get home. we all had a work in lunch of Friday and half the platoon was asleep before the movie was even over. we can't even make it through a movie, mid day, how sad is that!
> 
> i'm a supplement queen to gal, no worries :) i've been having a ton of hot flashes for a while now, even before i started supplements. not sure what causes it :shrug: i've had my thyroid checked, but no luck.. hmm..

well that's good you have choices, believe me your whole life will turn around and you may decide you just cant leave that baby out of your site they are precious and grow so quick to quick. so you may decide to take a break or you may go back as long as you have options that's the main thing.

Oh wow must of been a slow movie LOL
I am getting mine checked wondering about a low one to be honest I wouldn't know what causing them on less it linked to OV may be!


Sparkle :flower: thank you took long enough LOL I am normally a very bright person bubbly I think the word I hate feeling down, oooh when can we see pictures can you get some up. hope that test is darker for your peace of mind tomorrow but remember a line a line :thumbup: mine stayed faint with my DD on till I was 5 weeks I think !

WelshRose right back at you :hi:


----------



## nevertogether

welsh - i can't wait for you to test :happydance: oh i hope i hope i hopee. 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

i showered you in baby dust!


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Babe....I'm to :sleep: now so I can get up in the morning and :test::haha:...FX'd

Sweetdreams all xxxx


----------



## nevertogether

good night! i'm off to https://1.1.1.2/bmi/i4.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/bedtime.gif too. have a good night ladies!


----------



## Wispyshadow

I'm off to work! You guys sleep well! Can't wait to peek on here in the morning to see a test Welsh...:dust: Couldn't resist getting back on here to see if anything was going on..:happydance:

Hugs to all!!!:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

morning all :) i am yet again catching up :wohoo:


kelster823 said:


> Dandy- stick with the Vitex and see what it does- it may take up to 3 months to work so don't get discouraged if it doesn't work right away :)
> 
> ohh I sooo got a positive OPK this morning.. whoooaaa .. I am seriously just SOO thrilled to see this due my forever irregular cycles

awesome news on your cycle :finger: Yep ok hope you dont mind if i follow your thread then :/ seeming im not on maca :angelnot: i think maybe its doing something i think AF might be on the way...though i dont want to get my hopes up 



Linny said:


> Oooh I'm so excited bout my car. Its my first one, even though I actually passed my test four years ago!! Its a teeny tiny one, a Ford Ka. Poor OH and his man flu had to come out with me for a spin cos I haven't driven since I passed either! Apparently I was helping him sweat it out cos I worried him so much :rofl::rofl: I felt like a learner all over again, stupid gears :dohh: I could never see me driving a big four by four!
> 
> Hey Del hun :coolio: hmmm you've just got me thinking about the fact that i have just bought a two door :dohh: Prob not the smartest move for a baby car seat!!!!

dude 2 doors?? :dohh: once you get used to driving more often you'll be fine haha



kelster823 said:


> umm what is cardiff??? :lol:
> 
> ok ladies- (non pregnant ones- sorry not offend ya SBB and Sparkle hee hee)--
> 
> but
> 
> 
> *listen up*​
> everyone must have PG tests at home at all times.... :rofl: don't want to hear- ohhh I don't have any around, gotta go get some.... and we have got a few of you getting ready to take those tests.....and you kow it kills us not to know ....
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> so eveyone pledge to have *AT LEAST 5 PG TESTS * in the house at all times.... LOL LOL LOL

....i have 1.... 



WelshRose said:


> I've found a picture of Wales for you Kel...
> 
> See it looks like a pig's head:lol: Cardiff is right down the bottom on the right hand sideof the pig's chin before it connects to it's neck....not sure how big the pic gets if you click on it:dohh:
> *EDIT*...Oh dear it doesn't get bigger:dohh:....

haha a pigs head haha :rofl: i like italy it looks like a boot...but everyone knows about that one:shhh:


----------



## dandybrush

nevertogether said:


> thanks welshie. it gets really hard sometimes, and i think when :witch: hits me my hormones go all out of wack and then i get homesick. it stinks being a million miles away from my entire family and all of my best friends and my support system. DH has been home tons and is even getting to go home next week, but me..it's been almost a year since i've been home :(




nevertogether said:


> hey welshie, i am so glad that i have you girls! the waltons :rofl: seriously, if i didn't have ya'll to talk to, don't know what i would do.
> 
> well, we only get 2.5 days of leave a month so about 30 days a year. i just have not had enough leave saved up to go home just yet. a trip to the states i want to at least make last a month and right now i have like 14 days of leave or so. i'm hoping to go on my husband's r&r in september/october. i just really really miss my best friends and my old life. granted, i know i made a decision to grow up, but i really miss the carefree i used to have. ugh. being a grown up sucks :cry: the army is not for the faint hearted that's for sure. :(

sometimes growing up does suck :/ and there is no way i could be in the army, so cudos to you for doing it, :thumbup:


----------



## Whitbit22

Ohhh myyy. :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girlies...:flower:

Hope everyone had a good night last night:hugs:

Sparkle...I see you down there....do you have a pic???

Well I tested and it was bfn....which I'm totally cool with as all I wanted from this cycle was to O again:thumbup:....and not forgetting it's still early. I used just a plain ol superdrug one, I'll use a FRER one on tuesday I think. Still feeling a tiny bit optamistic from looking at my chart but time will tell.

Catch you all later when you leave the land of slumber and enter the land of the living:hugs: xxxx


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :flower: 

Welshie get up now and :test::test::test::test: pleeeeeeese :happydance:
:dust::dust::dust::dust: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have tested again this morning and it's still very faint :growlmad: but as celtic says a line is a line (thanks celtic) :hugs: 

I'm off to get a new lap top this morning :happydance::happydance: so hopfully i will be able to upload some pictures tonight when its up and running :happydance::happydance:
My poor old lap top cant cope it takes about 30 minutes to warm up in the morning lol.


----------



## sparkle05

welsh, :hugs::hugs: good luck for the next few days :hugs: How do you feel ? I feel completely normal which is very odd to me. Im normaly throwing up before i have even tested lol. With both the girls an the MCs i just knew i felt it and felt awful from a few days before AF. They also had very strong lines. My son didn't show up for 16 weeks lol and the only symptom i really had was a bump. :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Yay for a new laptop Babe:happydance:....can't wait to feast my eyes on those tests:lol:

I'm feeling ok babe tbh. With Callum the only symptom I had before AF was increased cm and as you say a really strong feeling that I was. Then sore boobs & nipples for a couple of weeks after 6wks...that was it until he decided to come early...but it was a fab pregnancy otherwise. 
I think the main thing that I have been noticing is the increased cm, the strange pains/pressure feelings low down and absolutely ice cold feet:dohh: With both the mc's I had different symptoms I had an unquenchable thirst and weeing loads with the first baby we lost back in dec'08 and then with the twins last May the most horrendous dizziness and nausea...god it was horrible. So hopefully a lack of symptoms is actually what we need:thumbup: Everyone and every pregnancy is so different thou isn't it so I guess just take it as it comes.
Were you testing from early on with your son?

What are you up to today?:hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

I tested from a few days past AF with my son but he would not show up. The doctors found him at 16 weeks by scan i had a positive that morning lol. They couldn't explain it he didn't even show up on the doctors blood tests. All very odd the doctor who scanned me just kept shaking his head in shock lol

I had lots of CM with all my pregnancies, but since i came off the implant in december the only CM that i get is at OV other than that i dont have any :growlmad: I was only talking to my friend about this the other day. She thought it was a little odd for me not to have any :shrug: 

Well im off to get ready to shop. How about you hun what are you up to today ?


----------



## WelshRose

That must have been amazing hun with your son:hugs:

Not sure what we're up to today hun....lazy day by the looks at the moment. 

I agree Hun Cardiff is fab for shopping....quite like Cribbs to thou:thumbup: 
I've got an Aunt and Uncle that live in Pilning as well.

:hug:


----------



## dandybrush

WelshRose said:


> Morning Girlies...:flower:
> 
> Hope everyone had a good night last night:hugs:
> 
> Sparkle...I see you down there....do you have a pic???
> 
> Well I tested and it was bfn....which I'm totally cool with as all I wanted from this cycle was to O again:thumbup:....and not forgetting it's still early. I used just a plain ol superdrug one, I'll use a FRER one on tuesday I think. Still feeling a tiny bit optamistic from looking at my chart but time will tell.
> 
> Catch you all later when you leave the land of slumber and enter the land of the living:hugs: xxxx

evening all :) im about to go and organise dinner... hope you all had a good sleep. 



sparkle05 said:


> I tested from a few days past AF with my son but he would not show up. The doctors found him at 16 weeks by scan i had a positive that morning lol. They couldn't explain it he didn't even show up on the doctors blood tests. All very odd the doctor who scanned me just kept shaking his head in shock lol
> 
> I had lots of CM with all my pregnancies, but since i came off the implant in december the only CM that i get is at OV other than that i dont have any :growlmad: I was only talking to my friend about this the other day. She thought it was a little odd for me not to have any :shrug:
> 
> Well im off to get ready to shop. How about you hun what are you up to today ?

well i get lots of cm around ovulation...(i think) and 3 days into the vitox and my cm has gotten more and sore nipples so i think AF is on the way (as sore nipples normally mean that for me)

heres a question do you think that the sore nipples mean im ovulating now? or its just related to the AF?


----------



## CelticNiamh

WelshRose said:


> Morning Girlies...:flower:
> 
> Hope everyone had a good night last night:hugs:
> 
> Sparkle...I see you down there....do you have a pic???
> 
> Well I tested and it was bfn....which I'm totally cool with as all I wanted from this cycle was to O again:thumbup:....and not forgetting it's still early. I used just a plain ol superdrug one, I'll use a FRER one on tuesday I think. Still feeling a tiny bit optamistic from looking at my chart but time will tell.
> 
> Catch you all later when you leave the land of slumber and enter the land of the living:hugs: xxxx

hey hun chart is looking good alright and it may be just to early yet to show up and esp if you have a history of that. FX but you know great that you have a clear OV as well all positive and not over yet :hugs:



sparkle05 said:


> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Welshie get up now and :test::test::test::test: pleeeeeeese :happydance:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have tested again this morning and it's still very faint :growlmad: but as celtic says a line is a line (thanks celtic) :hugs:
> 
> I'm off to get a new lap top this morning :happydance::happydance: so hopfully i will be able to upload some pictures tonight when its up and running :happydance::happydance:
> My poor old lap top cant cope it takes about 30 minutes to warm up in the morning lol.

Yay on new laptop my DH fixes them I could ask him what may be the problem it could be something simple and at least you have a back up.
as I said a line is a line and I know it took a while for me to see a darker line with my DD which was strange for me as with my boys it would leap off the test at me. strange the way they do that. may be this is another boy for you. :flower:

Dnadybrush it takes some reading to catch up at times LOL :flower:


Hello every one else :flower:


----------



## SBB

WelshRose said:


> Morning Girlies...:flower:
> 
> Hope everyone had a good night last night:hugs:
> 
> Sparkle...I see you down there....do you have a pic???
> 
> Well I tested and it was bfn....which I'm totally cool with as all I wanted from this cycle was to O again:thumbup:....and not forgetting it's still early. I used just a plain ol superdrug one, I'll use a FRER one on tuesday I think. Still feeling a tiny bit optamistic from looking at my chart but time will tell.
> 
> Catch you all later when you leave the land of slumber and enter the land of the living:hugs: xxxx

Morning girls, I'm still in bed half asleep I just wanted to see if you'd tested welshie :D 

Sorry it was bfn but as you say it's early and at least you've ov'd! 

Right I'm going back to sleep lol :D 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

good morning ladies! :hi: 

i enjoy my weekend sleep ins soooo much. now i have to decide what i want for breakfast. hmm..

welsh - :hugs: like you said, at least you have ovulate and it's not over until the :witch: comes. could still be too early!

sparkle - that is so crazy about your son! wow! i'm glad you're still getting your :bfp: and i'm sure as time goes on the line will get stronger. enjoy the new laptop!

morning celtic! :wave:

i hope everyone else is having a good day/night, whatever you are on hehe. have a nice night at work wispy! and dandy thank you for the kudos :) enjoy your dinner! yum yum.


----------



## dandybrush

CelticNiamh said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girlies...:flower:
> 
> Hope everyone had a good night last night:hugs:
> 
> Sparkle...I see you down there....do you have a pic???
> 
> Well I tested and it was bfn....which I'm totally cool with as all I wanted from this cycle was to O again:thumbup:....and not forgetting it's still early. I used just a plain ol superdrug one, I'll use a FRER one on tuesday I think. Still feeling a tiny bit optamistic from looking at my chart but time will tell.
> 
> Catch you all later when you leave the land of slumber and enter the land of the living:hugs: xxxx
> 
> hey hun chart is looking good alright and it may be just to early yet to show up and esp if you have a history of that. FX but you know great that you have a clear OV as well all positive and not over yet :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> sparkle05 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies :flower:
> 
> Welshie get up now and :test::test::test::test: pleeeeeeese :happydance:
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have tested again this morning and it's still very faint :growlmad: but as celtic says a line is a line (thanks celtic) :hugs:
> 
> I'm off to get a new lap top this morning :happydance::happydance: so hopfully i will be able to upload some pictures tonight when its up and running :happydance::happydance:
> My poor old lap top cant cope it takes about 30 minutes to warm up in the morning lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay on new laptop my DH fixes them I could ask him what may be the problem it could be something simple and at least you have a back up.
> as I said a line is a line and I know it took a while for me to see a darker line with my DD which was strange for me as with my boys it would leap off the test at me. strange the way they do that. may be this is another boy for you. :flower:
> 
> Dnadybrush it takes some reading to catch up at times LOL :flower:
> 
> 
> Hello every one else :flower:Click to expand...

sure does take some reading lol :coffee:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx never, i think im having pizza mmm


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girlies...:flower:
> 
> Hope everyone had a good night last night:hugs:
> 
> Sparkle...I see you down there....do you have a pic???
> 
> Well I tested and it was bfn....which I'm totally cool with as all I wanted from this cycle was to O again:thumbup:....and not forgetting it's still early. I used just a plain ol superdrug one, I'll use a FRER one on tuesday I think. Still feeling a tiny bit optamistic from looking at my chart but time will tell.
> 
> Catch you all later when you leave the land of slumber and enter the land of the living:hugs: xxxx
> 
> Morning girls, I'm still in bed half asleep I just wanted to see if you'd tested welshie :D
> 
> Sorry it was bfn but as you say it's early and at least you've ov'd!
> 
> Right I'm going back to sleep lol :D
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

SBB yay :happydance::happydance: 8 weeks today :happydance::happydance:

Good morning never :hi:

Oh I have such a busy day it includes tons of this:laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing::crib: and may be if Im lucky some of this :beer:


----------



## nevertogether

hey dandy - pizza sounds yummy! you're fixing dinner and i'm fixing breakfast, hehe. 

celtic, a little of https://1.1.1.2/bmi/i4.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/beer.gif sounds amazing, haha. too bad it's sunday and tomorrow is a run day for us. i hate that! 

i second celtic's :happydance: to the 8 week mark SBB!


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls....:wave:
Celtic I know the :dishes::laundry::hangwashing::iron:....Feeling well! I wish I could hire a fairy for all these things:lol: Enjoy the :beer: and have one for me to:thumbup:

Never....Oh how I wish I could have weekend lie-ins!.....Some little Pickle has only one body clock thou that works every day with out exception....6am...6:30am....Rise....1 minute later make as much noise as possible:dohh::rofl:

SBB....:happydance::dance:8wks!!:dance::happydance: I love all the little developmental info on your ticker...makes me go awww and my ovaries ping!:lol:
I can't believe you came online just to see if I'd poas:lol: Bless you and thankyou:hugs: 

Dandy....Mmmmm Pizza...what toppings are you having on there?

:hug:


----------



## dandybrush

supreme i think, a bit of everything except olives gag i hate them


----------



## WelshRose

Yuck....I'm with you there babe on the olives...why people like them I have no idea:lol:

I shall keep you company and eat virtual :pizza: with you:winkwink::lol:


----------



## nevertogether

oh supreme sounds amazing. maybe that's what i will have for lunch. minus mushrooms!


----------



## dandybrush

haha thanx welsh.. yeah i can live without the mushrooms too but i can handle them cause OH likes them


----------



## nevertogether

DH loves mushrooms and olives, lol. he gets to the olives and i get no mushrooms. you should see my step daughter. she will eat an entire bowl/can of olives like no tomorrow..it's crazy!


----------



## dandybrush

yikes thats crazy

ok pizza has changed we are getting a chicken and onion one, an all cheese one and a pepperoni yum :)


----------



## nevertogether

those all sound yummy too! mmm


----------



## WelshRose

:wohoo: the first one of MIL's dog's puppies has been born....4 to go!:wohoo:

Sod's law that DH is working today and I now feel like a caged animal unable to go over because I don't think an excitable 5yr old is really needed over there:dohh:


----------



## kelster823

Up to see to see if Welshie poas.... 

Sorry hun :( but it is early and we can wait a few more days

My temp went BACK down.. ok I am truly not getting this now...

HMMPPFFT off back to bed... with no hubby home it was wonderful sleeping last nite...

Check back soon


----------



## Linny

Hello maca lovelies how are we :dance:?? 

I've been a busy bee zooming around in my little car! I tell ya what though, it might be tiny but its costs s fortune to fill it up with petrol (£35 for just over half a tank :saywhat:!!) I remember driving around the states petrol was soooooooo cheap!!

Went out for an engagement thing last night for my bestie :happydance: I had to have a couple of beers, the talk around the table was just :baby: as she's pregnant! Shouldn't have really but as miss ovary may not have released an egg i can forgive myself!!

never just a big :hugs:!! It must be sooooo hard not only hardly seeing DH but to be away from all your friends and family must really suck! Your obviously very dedicated and like Welshie said, maybe plan your next triip so you can focus on that! And in those times inbetween we are here for you :hugs:

I have to say, when I was out last night with friends I thought how mad that I can open up to you ladies about how I feel and you always make me feel so much better, and I can't really to people I know. Esp now as my bestie is pregnant cos we never talk about it, so wanted to say THANKS!! You girls are the best :hugs::hugs:

Welshie - sorry for the BFN hun, but its very early days! Your symptoms sound promising so I'm sending lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: I had no idea you'd lost three babies hun, that must have been so difficult, I really hope this is it for you :hugs:

Kel - I have three tests.......to be fair with my short LP, i never get to flipping test :dohh:

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## Linny

Oh and check out my ridiculous temp!!! Its highest ever, can a couple of beers do that cos I'm not sure its affected it before, I wasn't drunk?? Also woke up at 3am for a wee (stupid bladder!!) Could it be that?


----------



## nevertogether

wow linny! it really did jump, gee. i had a few beers last weekend and it didn't make mine jump much at all. perhaps it could be the fact that you had to get up?


----------



## Linny

Yeah maybe it was a combo of drink and getting up!! I have to say my temps have been weird all month!!

Cute profile pic again!!


----------



## nevertogether

that could be true too! thanks. it's from the days i miss. kickball sundays. we would all wake up after long nights working at the bar and everyone would bring their own 30 pack and we would get drunk and compete in kickball games. it's actually it's own huge league we're i'm from. back when i could have piercings too hehe.


----------



## Linny

Awww hun!! Its pretty crappy getting older. I used to live and work in a pub and it was the best year of my life, I spent most of it :wine:, had no worries or commitments and made a great group of friends. I'l always look back at it fondly, but i knew I had to get a proper job, plus I was getting fat from all the fried food and beer :rofl:

Is that where you met DH? 

I'm thinking of a new question, whats the story of how you met your DH ladies?

I esp wanna hear yours sparkle:haha: ???

Mine is very dull, It was kind of a blind date. I'd just come out of a long-term relationship and wasn't looking for anything serious. My friend had met a guy in a bar and hit it off. A month later she asked me to make a foursome with his friend and so I went along. Didn't like him at first, seemed a bit cocky and had a bad reputation, then i got to know him more and that was it. Hook......line......sinker :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hey linny!

oh yes - those were the days, but like you, i decided i had to grow up. why i couldn't just go get a job at the bank instead of joining the army - i don't know. :shrug:

i love your story. it's not dull at all, actually pretty romantic!

let's see. oct of 2007 got out of a year relationship. oct of 07 i worked at the bar and DH worked at the bar, however, we were NEVER on the same schedule so i had no idea he existed. i kept hearing from all my friends that there was a new bar back that was "sooo hot." i finally saw him and said, "yeah..he's okay" and my BFF had a huge crush on him. well, one night, i had a few too many and thought he was hot so i threw myself at him. (yeah, go me! lol!) wam bam, thank you ma'am. thought that was the end of that. but then, like a psycho, he got my name off the work schedule and text me. from there on out we "hung out/booty call" whatever you want to call it every so often. sometimes once a week, sometimes once every two weeks..ya know.about 6 months into that we decided to become a couple, and that just never worked, lol. we kept dumping each other because we didn't want to be in relationships. we were both huge partiers, flirts, drinkers, and couldn't handle the title at the moment (not to mention i had been in long relationships for years, and i was over it.) i think we both knew what was there, but we didn't want to stop what we were doing long enough to figure it out. i dumped him for the umpteenth time in march of 2009, dated another guy until april, and then never spoke to DH for about 4 months (that was really rare for us..) well end of aug of 08 he text me and we met at a bar and talked for hours and decided to work it out. sept of 08 he shipped for basic training, oct of 08 i shipped to basic training, nov of 08 he wrote me a letter proposing, and dec of 08 we got married. it was a roller coaster of emotions, for sure, and we both made soooo many mistakes..but i wouldn't change anything for the world. i found my soul mate, best friend, and everything rolled into one. long story, i know, but it really can't be explained any other way! :hugs:


----------



## Linny

OMG that is the nicest, most romantic story EVER!! The way you went back and forth, that you couldn't quite commit but couldn't let each other go either awwwwwwww!!! Its so lovely how you must have known you were destined to be together, to committ to marriage knowing your time would be few and far between!! Fate I guess, how it all worked out!!

Now all you need is that sticky sticky bean :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you linny :) it didn't feel romantic at all going through all that. we both had huge walls, he had two kids already (two different women), and we both had reputations so his friends didn't like me and vice versa. it was a lot to go through. then we came home and got married, all of our friends were sooo shocked. but now they are all accepting it as something that was meant to be. he got married and then all his friends got married. it's like he was their tiny string hanging on to being single, haha. it took him about a year to realize he wasn't married adn to stop flirting with chicks or "checking them out", but he's finally there. lol THANK GOD. thanks for my :dust: girl..i'm hoping to get your :bfp: so soon hung..oh i can't wait to hear the news!!


----------



## Linny

I think its lovely. Kind of good that you were both players so you got that part of you outta your systems and are ready now to fully commit to each other :cloud9:.

My OH has ALWAYS been a player, he always gets attention from women so I find that hard.I was his first relationship in about 9 years!!
Plus this friend that originally set us up tried to get him out on singles nights (though OH was always honest with me and told me this stuff!!). 

Last year he went out with him and came home with a girls number, I was devastated. He was really off his face so claims he didn't do anything. I had to make a decision to believe him and move on or kick him out. he was so adament nothing happened and i couldn't waste what we had for a hunch. ever since it's been great and he hasn't been out with this guy again.

I guess every relationship goes through these ups and downs and i think as long as your happy most of the time, its good :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

it's comforting sometimes to hear that others go through the same thing. you know how when you go through something you feel like you are the only one going through it. i caught DH doing some flirting (to say the least and glad it was only FB) on facebook with a girl he grew up with, and well, let's just say his marriage flashed before his eyes and now facebook-less..he knows where the line is. haha. and let's hope i don't meet that girl when i go home :) TRUST is huge being this far apart and for so long that, like you said, you either have to pick up and move on or leave. i will never understand the women that feel they have to prey on married men. i mean, really, go get your own. and they never show interest in them until the day they are married.


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning Lovley Ladies!

How is everyone this morning.??

Welshie- still holding out for you sweets! 

Off to make some breakfast...


----------



## Linny

Oh I know, I mean there's PLENTY of single guys out there :ninja: 

FB is the devil, OH thinks its a relationship breaker :haha:. He joined up and sent his ex flings friend requests, then told me what he'd done!!!!!! I was like :devil: have some respect for me jeesh, maybe i should look up some of mine...........next minute his FB account he deactivates :happydance:

Del :wave: How did you meet your DH??

yum yum i'm eating :icecream:


----------



## nevertogether

i have FB and i'm friends with all of my ex boyfriends on there, most of them are really good friends, but i don't flirt with them or any one for that matter. DH has my password and if he ever feels the need to login, he can, his on the other hand. gone! haha. ice cream sounds fab. i just heard the ice cream man a few minutes ago and thought about chasing after. :rofl:


----------



## Linny

I have FB too, and it sounds bad but I have a couple of ex's on there but I was friends with them before I met OH, plus there married now with kids and there are no feelings there. 

OH on the other hand sent friend request when he was committed to me and these girls are just like skanks that he slept with. Not people he ever cared for, NOT cool by me :growlmad:

My ice cream was gorg by the way :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies

welp did fall back asleep and slept til 8:30am... all because the PHONE RANG.. thanks hun... just go and enjoy being at Dover BOOT HEAD.. :lol:



> i will never understand the women that feel they have to prey on married men

oooooooooooh DON'T even get me started with THAT comment.... a few years back DH and I had some problems and I found out TWO women that were texting my DH at all hours of the day.... one is who he worked with- or I should say worked in the courts and the two would text each other all day long.. WTF,,,,, you are working and why are you texting a SINGLE female who is known to trot after any and all the sheriff officers ??? 

and the other was a good friend of my sister in law (Jeff's sister) and this one Jeff's KNOWS keep me away from her because I will beat the SH*T out of her.... I found out she is KNOWN for running around with married men..... she is a SCANK HOE.. I start to shake when I have to be in her presence

the one bee-otcha (the one from work- thank god she doesn't work in the courts anymore) tried to befriend Jeff on FB,, he doesn't know I know but she did and he ignored her... 

I am not friends with any ex's on FB and wouldn't want to be... it's been years since I spoke to any of them,,, I've been with Jeff for 20 years

okay anyhooooo now that my blood is boiling :rofl:

gonna go catch some rays today since it is beautiful here....

Never.. Jeff is at Dover today.. he called me a bit ago and was 50 feet from Joe Nichols.... LUCKY BOOT HEAD...

hope you all have a wonderful day


----------



## nevertogether

ewwwww, wow, it really is crazy to know everyone goes through things like this. when i found out about DH messaging the girl back and forth not cool stuff i thought it was like the end of the world. for real. i wanted to kill the girl. they knew each other for 15 years and she never showed any kind of interest in DH until he got married. then she messaged him "I want to rip your clothes off!" i was like whhaaaaaa... ugh.. skanks! but instead of being a nice good hubby, he decided to message her back. too bad i found it. get your own! :gun: she tried to say she didn't know he was married, but i mean, his FB said married and she also saw all of our wedding pictures at our mother in laws vet clinic. i mean c'mon dummy. she tried to say it happens a lot with young guys in the military and she is sorry that my man did this to me. (okay, it's not like he slept with her, lol, she's acting like she has him or something..) not to mention, her status was support the troops. sorry, stealing troops husband's isn't quite supporting. ok off my soap box!

i'm jealous of jeff, kel! so jealous!


----------



## Delilahsown

Linny said:


> Oh I know, I mean there's PLENTY of single guys out there :ninja:
> 
> FB is the devil, OH thinks its a relationship breaker :haha:. He joined up and sent his ex flings friend requests, then told me what he'd done!!!!!! I was like :devil: have some respect for me jeesh, maybe i should look up some of mine...........next minute his FB account he deactivates :happydance:
> 
> Del :wave: How did you meet your DH??
> 
> yum yum i'm eating :icecream:


we actually met online. when i first moved to texas- didn't know anyone really. I got a computer and signed onto AOL into the local city chat, really not LOOKING for anything...more so just to find out about the city- where to go, what to do etc. I didn't post any pictures, no info.. we chatted casually back and forth, then I found out he lived 10 miles away and went to the church down the street from my house. we hung out a few times ( literally)- at the time he was 18, I was 21. He was a mama's boy- so that kinda annoyed me- she was always calling to see where he was etc. and I was like HELLO? how old are you again? so, it was at least 2 months before we actually started dating. Mind you, I went on a few other dates with some other dudes but - my interest was really in DH. We had our ups and downs in the early years- we spent about 2 1/2 of them long distance ( which was the worst- and really tested us- texts, emails with other dumb poon- excuse my language ) because i moved to georgia and he stayed in tx while I finished nursing school. 12 years later, here we are. It was hard, with him being younger- like I had to tell him- cut the grass, take out the trash...etc..but he's since grown up for a lack of a better way to put it. 

ok- that was a mouthful. :ninja:


----------



## mandy121

hi all , i met my oh online ,, started as friends then got together but very rocky road lol.. but still together 4 yrs later lol ,,


----------



## SBB

Mmmmm kell I just ate an English muffin and it was so yummy I had to have a second one! 

I'm going to get on my computer in a bit and see what you've all been chatting about all day!! 

X x x 

Ps I hate husband stealing skank whores too!! :haha:


----------



## kelster823

> i'm jealous of jeff, kel! so jealous

gentlemen start your engines.... LOL

ahhh SBB an english muffin yummy..... 

such cute stories about how eveyone met thier OH....

mine is to long of a story I'll make it short

known Jeff since 7th- but were not friends or anything...started dating 2 years after we got outta HS in 1990.. went to Hawaii to visit him April of 1991..for 10 days- but those 10 days turned into a year and a half.... he said to me the day before I was to leave to go back home.. PLEASE DON'T GO so I stayed til he got out in July of 1992.. and well we got engaged in Aug of 1993 on my birthday and married Oct 22, 1994

we are 1 of 3 couples that went to school together who got married... Me and Jeff, Leann and Mario and Big Al and Jen and not one of us dated in school... LOL

ok off to sit in the sun and listen to the race...


----------



## nevertogether

oh such a sweet story kel! i wish i could come over and listen to the race with you and drink some beers. mmm.


----------



## honey08

:bfn: for me this morning ladies :? but i shall plod on taking my maca ( and OH aswell , neither of us have stopped taking it since ttc morgan) this cycle im guna use pre-seed aswell ,really thought i wuda got preg this mth used instead cups aswell :cry: aww well x

goodluck everyone eles x


----------



## nevertogether

aw i'm sorry honey :( i love the maca too. DH and i plan on using the pre-seed and soft cups when TTC to conceive in june as well. FX'ed you get your :bfp: this cycle mama. :dust: to you! i'm on CD2 if you want to be friends. your little man is adorable :) DH and i are hoping for a boy, but will be overly excited for either!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :D

Honey sorry you got a bfn :( 

Ok so how I met OH (Danny) 
A random friend made me go out one night when I really couldn't be bothered! Saw Danny in a bar and we had a bit of eye contact! Then he left... We went to another bar too, and there he was! His friend then tried chatting me up, but I just wanted to talk to Danny... We left the pub and then held hands all the way up this long road and then had a kiss! 
He was convinced I wouldn't contact him but I did and we arranged a date... I got him to pick me up from my house, and I'd been so drunk the night we met lol I was really worried I wouldn't fancy him when I saw him! But thankfully he walked through the gate and I thought he was really cute :D 

We went out a few times and he moved into my flat pretty quickly! Unfortunately his friend who initially tried to chat me up went all weird and eventually stopped speaking to us... V strange, I can only think he was jealous. I'm a nice person so he can't just have decided he hated me! 

Danny is lovely, I've been out with some right idiots - and had my fair share of suspicions and most of the time been completely right! Danny isn't that sort of guy, I really don't think he'd ever do anything to upset me. He knows I could kick his ass if he did anyway! 

Anyway, Kell I wouldn't worry about that temp drop today, lets see what happens tomorrow... Still think you're ok and perhaps even today could be ov day... 

I haven't read everything I've missed but I've read back about 4 pages :D 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

ohh Honey so sorry on the frigin BFN.... :( keep faith though hun we ALL have toooooo...

SB ahhh Danny boy.. :rofl: what a cute cute story especially the part about being drunk and not sure if you really thought he was cute .. there had been a couple of times I had done that too of course BEFORE Jeff ... LOL 

I hope so sweets... I just keep reminding myself I had a MC and until my HGC levels went below 5 my body won't work properly... so I am discounting anydays prior to April 30th..because on April 26th they were still at 10.4 .. I would assume they went down quickly after the 27th of April.... 

welp sun has gone behind some clouds so I am sitting in my bedroom watching the race.. hee hee Jimmie is in the lead.. 

then in a few I am gonna go over to my brother's place to see both of them since I haven't physically seen them since their MC... hang with my SIL and brother and have a lil BQ


----------



## Linny

Awwww I love hearing nice stories of how people met, they were so lovely!

Kel.......are you serious that you've known each other since school??? Thats mad!! How old are you at 7th grade? Grrrrrr stupid men stealers!!!

Del.......a younger man hey, get in :happydance: I dabbled in the younger man before OH but he was way younger (6yrs) so he had ALOT of growing up to do. So glad we didn't work out otherwise i never would have met OH!!

Never.....its nice to know we go through similar things with the fellas! In the end they make us very happy. I think with men, they like the attention and the flattery, they like to feel wanted even if it is just some tramp!! OH makes me laugh more than anyone ever has, he is defo the one for me :hugs:

SBB.......:haha: that sooooo made me laugh about not remembering what he looked like, oh the times thats happened to me.......:dohh:and i usually ended up NOT fancying them and would be stuck on an unbearable date :haha::haha:


----------



## nevertogether

linny - you crack me up girl. and yes, you hit the nail right on the head with the mails needing the attention thing. that is what i told him when i caught him. i was like, you just wanted someone else to tell you you're hot didn't you, lol! freaking dork he is. but yes, wouldn't trade anything that has happened, or him, for the ENTIRE world! 

sbb - i'm right there with linny on the bringing back some memorable times. i wasn't much for a girl going on a dates, but i did have the times where i woke and was like. seriously? so glad your DH turned out to be a looker and stole your heart :)

delia - wow, props to you on the younger man "training" haha. i took my stab at younger men, and i just couldn't handle it. DH is older than me, and he was hard enough.

kel - hoping you get three high temps soon to confirm your dang o girl. have fun watching the race. kurt just never wins, used to it now. i'm ready for football season, haha. 

well, good night girls! off to bed i go. good night my maca ladies!!


----------



## kelster823

Nite nite Never.. Kurt isn't doing to bad but Kyle keeps taking the lead away from Jimmie.. Jimmie JUST took it back




> Kel.......are you serious that you've known each other since school??? Thats mad!! How old are you at 7th grade? Grrrrrr stupid men stealers!!!

ummmm 12 years old I THINK.... yeah he was a new kid.. smart ass... work boots and flannels- where at my school- it was preppy.. so he REALLY stood out and ALL the girls liked him.... including MOI.... he was ALWAYS in detention and suspension... you'd walk by and sure enough there was Jeff sitting there.. :rofl: funny how he was always in trouble and now is a police officer.... 

ok I'm out to... headin to the bro's house...

TTYL


----------



## SBB

Night night never Hun :hugs: 

Kell that's so funny jeff was the bad boy that eVeryone fancied! And yeh I think your body will need a while but I'm hopeful for you with the +opks and I hope it will all become clear :D 

Ha ha linny yeh it could have been really bad if he'd been horrible and I'd been stuck on a date with him! 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

Good evening ladies :hugs:

Celtic, thanks for that the next time i have a problem with the laptop i will give you a shout. We think the lap top has just had enough we tried cleaning it all up but it was still just as rubbish lol. I think the kids have killed it. The DH had a hang over this morning so i think he opened his mouth about a new laptop before he engaged his brain :rofl: I had him dressed and ready to go before he could change his mind :rofl:

Linny Oh god how I met jack dee :rofl: Where shall i start. Well he was renting a room from a male friend of mine. We all went back to the house one night and he was there. He was the most vile man i think i ever met, he was very rude about my appearance and me in general and i walked out of there thinking what a twat 
:rofl: The next time i saw him i was very drunk in the pub. He shouted over " Oi want a drink" I took one obviously :dohh: When i went to collect it he said great pair of top nuts :rofl: I told him if he liked them that much he could take the top nuts and me out sometime. God i still can't believe i said that lol
His answer was all right what about wednesday. :dohh::dohh:
Well linny i had to bloody go didn't i. He picked me up in his car and took me to town to a wine bar. 4 hours later i stumble out of there very drunk needing help to get into the car :blush: Oh the embarrassment does not stop there ladies oh no i got out of his car at his house and was sick all over the pavement and the neighbours car. Oh how it makes me cringe when i think about it :blush: He very kindly put me back in the car and drove me home. When i woke up the next morning there was a text on my phone saying he understood that i was nervous and would i like to try again :blush: Oh the shame i had to give this horrid man another date i owed him that :rofl: I drove the next time so i had to have soft drinks :blush: It all went very well and i realised he wasn't always a twat :dohh: We started dating there and then and a year later i introduced him to my 2 children. :happydance::happydance:

I think i may start another post i still have lots to read lol


----------



## SBB

Lol sparkle that's really funny! How embarrassing!!

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

Oh he reminds me of it all the time even now 8 years on. :haha::haha:


----------



## sparkle05

honey08 said:


> :bfn: for me this morning ladies :? but i shall plod on taking my maca ( and OH aswell , neither of us have stopped taking it since ttc morgan) this cycle im guna use pre-seed aswell ,really thought i wuda got preg this mth used instead cups aswell :cry: aww well x
> 
> goodluck everyone eles x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Kell hun I forgot to say I hope your SIL and brother are doing ok... 
:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

Linny said:


> Is that where you met DH?
> 
> I'm thinking of a new question, whats the story of how you met your DH ladies?
> 
> I esp wanna hear yours sparkle:haha: ???
> 
> Mine is very dull, It was kind of a blind date. I'd just come out of a long-term relationship and wasn't looking for anything serious. My friend had met a guy in a bar and hit it off. A month later she asked me to make a foursome with his friend and so I went along. Didn't like him at first, seemed a bit cocky and had a bad reputation, then i got to know him more and that was it. Hook......line......sinker :hugs:




nevertogether said:


> hey linny!
> 
> 
> i love your story. it's not dull at all, actually pretty romantic!
> 
> let's see. oct of 2007 got out of a year relationship. oct of 07 i worked at the bar and DH worked at the bar, however, we were NEVER on the same schedule so i had no idea he existed. i kept hearing from all my friends that there was a new bar back that was "sooo hot." i finally saw him and said, "yeah..he's okay" and my BFF had a huge crush on him. well, one night, i had a few too many and thought he was hot so i threw myself at him. (yeah, go me! lol!) wam bam, thank you ma'am. thought that was the end of that. but then, like a psycho, he got my name off the work schedule and text me. from there on out we "hung out/booty call" whatever you want to call it every so often. sometimes once a week, sometimes once every two weeks..ya know.about 6 months into that we decided to become a couple, and that just never worked, lol. we kept dumping each other because we didn't want to be in relationships. we were both huge partiers, flirts, drinkers, and couldn't handle the title at the moment (not to mention i had been in long relationships for years, and i was over it.) i think we both knew what was there, but we didn't want to stop what we were doing long enough to figure it out. i dumped him for the umpteenth time in march of 2009, dated another guy until april, and then never spoke to DH for about 4 months (that was really rare for us..) well end of aug of 08 he text me and we met at a bar and talked for hours and decided to work it out. sept of 08 he shipped for basic training, oct of 08 i shipped to basic training, nov of 08 he wrote me a letter proposing, and dec of 08 we got married. it was a roller coaster of emotions, for sure, and we both made soooo many mistakes..but i wouldn't change anything for the world. i found my soul mate, best friend, and everything rolled into one. long story, i know, but it really can't be explained any other way! :hugs:




nevertogether said:


> i have FB and i'm friends with all of my ex boyfriends on there, most of them are really good friends, but i don't flirt with them or any one for that matter. DH has my password and if he ever feels the need to login, he can, his on the other hand. gone! haha. ice cream sounds fab. i just heard the ice cream man a few minutes ago and thought about chasing after. :rofl:


morning all, catchup time again :)

pretty cool stories with the DH :) mine is boring

I was in a relationship with a guy 9 years older than me for i think about 2 years, while i was still with him i started going to uni and there i met a guy i really liked. I actually spoke to mum and said i could see me being with that guy forever... and that i couldnt see that with my current boyfriend. I actually spoke to my BF about this other guy all the time and he asked me if we werent together would i be with him. I said yes :/ I was really good friends with my bf and he would still be my friend if my DH didnt have problems with it. So any i made the tough decision to break up with BF and basically the next day i invited the other guy over and a couple of weeks after that we became bf and gf and then 6 months later were engaged on the 22/12/07 were then married on 30/8/08 and have been happily married ever since :) i just know we were meant to be together my mum always told me that u just know and its true i did its amazing


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle i love your OH story lol thats awesome and hilarious...hahah

i hate stupid women who go after married men too :/


----------



## Whitbit22

Those are such cute stories! <3

I had a crush on the guy that worked at the gas station by my apartment. We flirted every time I went in.. and I needed a job so I applied and held out for it! This guy liked me too and got the manager to hire me.. We started hanging out but I had just gotten out of a really serious relationship with someone who had two kids (I was so attached to them!). So we went out to eat and then to the movies. I took a leap of faith and texted him and asked him if he wanted to 'be my boyfriend' haha! He said yes, and then he proposed three months later. We got married after 4 months. :)


----------



## TntArs06

I am not familiar with "Maca?" What does it do and how does it help? Seems like a few of you ladies have had BFP's.....so exciting! Congrats! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dandybrush

Whitbit22 said:


> Those are such cute stories! <3
> 
> I had a crush on the guy that worked at the gas station by my apartment. We flirted every time I went in.. and I needed a job so I applied and held out for it! This guy liked me too and got the manager to hire me.. We started hanging out but I had just gotten out of a really serious relationship with someone who had two kids (I was so attached to them!). So we went out to eat and then to the movies. I took a leap of faith and texted him and asked him if he wanted to 'be my boyfriend' haha! He said yes, and then he proposed three months later. We got married after 4 months. :)

wow thats a cute story 4 months!! how on earth did you organise a wedding that fast??


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi :wave:
https://www.macaroot.com/
that might help! Maca is a food but you can take it in capsules or powder form. Its promotes fertility and energy.


----------



## dandybrush

TntArs06 said:


> I am not familiar with "Maca?" What does it do and how does it help? Seems like a few of you ladies have had BFP's.....so exciting! Congrats! :dust::dust::dust:

Hi there im new to this too however i researched both maca and vitex and maca from what i understand helps with fertility, i believe it has helped some of the girls to become regular (sorry if i have my info wrong) 

what i found was that vitex is supposed to help more with you're ovulation (which i think is my prob) so im on that (only just started) 

sorry to be no real help :wacko:


----------



## nevertogether

morning ladies! :hi: what a great idea to tell all the how i met stories linny. they are all so awesome and unique in their own ways :) 

tntars06 - welcome! :wave: maca is a root/food that is consumed to increase libido and energy. it's also known to improve the quality of sperm in men as well. it can be taken in powder form and pill form (so stinky, hehe.) we all take it and love it! :)


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies, hope everyone is ok today? 

I have lots to do today but will be checking in later on to see what happening and stalk some charts. 
Welshie have you tested again :shrug: ? 

Tntars welcome! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies...

had a nice time at my brother's ... SBB they are doing good...my SIL is very optimistic and is looking forward to her Fertility Spec visit on May 28th... 

Never-- FRIGIN KYLE won yesterday- Jimmie pulled a HUGE mistake at the very end... and had to lap the pit again all cause he was .9 over the speed limit in the pit.. DANG IT... KYLE BUSCH crap.................. 

not much to tell this morning.. DH is HOME with me today though.. CRUD.... :rofl: 

but morning to all my lovely ladies that haven't checked in yet today... hope you all had a wonderful weekend


----------



## SBB

Are you still doing your OPKs kell? 

Glad your brother and SIL are doing ok :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Are you still doing your OPKs kell?
> 
> Glad your brother and SIL are doing ok :hugs:
> 
> x x x


yep and today was MUCH lighter then it has been... if I get a chance I'll post a picy and you tell me what YOU think... I don't understand WHAT is going on with my temps.. I am sooooo confused and sad.......... cause I don't want another LONG ARSE CYCLE... I can't afford it-- I am playing with time right now.. and I feel like it is being stolen from me............ :(


----------



## SBB

I think if you don't get anything clear in the next 2-3 days I'd start using your prog cream... 

It looks like with the OPKs you should be OVing or should have already... Damn I hope it happens... 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

yeah :( looks like I am gonna have to do that all over again :( 

dam why can't this just be SIMPLE? My mom never had any problems with the 3 of us... 

ENOUGH of my stinkin' problems.. how ya feeling?

ETA- I just took another one cause I wanted to see the difference between my FMU and alittle later.. this one is REALLY DARK.. OMG WTF??? maybe I am just getting ready too and then it is not happening so my body is trying again????

UGH I DON'T HAVE TIME FOR THIS CRAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## WelshRose

Morning girls:hi:
Well the puppy dogs arrived and are safe and well...all 6 of them the vet missed one when she scanned her two weeks earlier:dohh: All over in 4hrs and the mum is being fantastic. My MIL ended up ringng and asking me to go over and my FIL would entertain Callum....Of course she had to really twist my arm:lol:
Second bit of news yesterday...my SIL is pregnant...:thumbup: They have been trying for about 
11mths and I couldn't be happier for her:cloud9:

As for me well I did test again this morning and bfn on both a superdrug one and a cb digi....I think that's me done with testing for this cycle now. I'm off to the docs tomorrow and plan to have a long chat about the norethisterone. I don't really want to take it especially as doing the regimen the gyne said would stop O and I've only just started again....Back to my maca and sw along with the gym I think:thumbup:

Never...I had this thru from the same place you had one....without naming links... 

Linking in around you, I firstly picked up on a gentleman spirit side, who I felt to be connected to your partner, and although its not unusual for spirit to come into a pregnancy reading, I did feel his presence to be very strong around you both at this time, wanting to reassure you that a pregnancy is on the way

I pick up on medical appointments, but I do see this as a natural conception, and I am shown October/ November 2010 for this, I get quite a Christmas feel, so anytime from October but before December

I am shown also some change in diet for you, and alternative health around you which will benefit your health

For 2011 I see the Birth of a baby girl, and I keep seeing the initial G around this child, although spirit do not say why, but something to look out for or bear in mind, and I feel a healthy and happy pregnancy and Birth

I also keep seeing a camera, a medical camera and although I am unable to look at health areas in detail, I do feel within June or July something around this with yourself, but a positive outcome and nothing showing you cannot have more children

I then see a baby boy within 2014, although sadly spirit do not give me a conception month, so to clarify I feel 2 children ahead for you, 1 girl and 1 boy and wish you every happiness ahead :) x


All I can say is SO much of that rings true and also ties in completely with what a psychic that I have a lot of respect for has said.....hope this one and your's comes true sweetie:hugs:

Sorry it's just a short one girls...busy...busy...I'll be back on later, Hope you're all ok xxxxx:kiss:xxxxx


----------



## kelster823

whhooaaa Welshie where'd ya get that reading??????

sounds VERY PROMISING


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> ETA- I just took another one cause I wanted to see the difference between my FMU and alittle later.. this one is REALLY DARK.. OMG WTF??? maybe I am just getting ready too and then it is not happening so my body is trying again????

sometimes your body can have a go and then need another go so perhaps that's what it's doing.... that can happen in a normal cycle so hopefully it will be ok... 

I hope we will see the rise in the next couple of days - fingers crossed! 

Thanks for asking, I am ok, same as usual really - Still freaking about every pain but getting better, if I've had the pain before I'm not so worried! Got my next scan a week today so just praying bub is doing well and has grown and we'll get to see more and see the heartbeat again... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Ooooh welshie where did that reading come from? 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

DANG I don't mind at all that we have been moved BUT I WANT MY SIGGY BACK


wwwwwaaaaaaaaa :cry:


----------



## WelshRose

How do we get our siggy's back to show up?


----------



## kelster823

they don't have it set up in this forum.... it's just like the MC forum, no siggy to see :(


----------



## kelster823

yiipp= paaaa-deeeee- YAY.. we got SIGGYS!!!!!! 

thank you admins if you are peeking :) :) :)

where the HELL is everyone this morning?


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies im in a rush just wanted to show you this. My first proper BFP whoo hoo
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0784.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kelster823

Sparkle what BEAUTIFUL PG test photos... YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY 

I just got mine all back from my SIL last night, so I am locked, stocked, and ready to roll when the time comes

IF IT EVER COMES AGAIN...........I hate my body..............grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :lol:


----------



## Linny

Hey ladies.........oooh we've been moved!!!!!

Thanks for all your OH/DH stories, i always love hearing them!!

Well things with me are bizarre to say the least. Had AF like cramps all day so i'm fearing she's gonna show mega early. I'm CD22????!! So if I did ovulate CD17 thats a 5dpo!! I do usually spot (which hasn't started yet!) but i never get cramps or anything till later. I didn't bother taking my temp either cos had such a restless sleep I don't think I had three hours consecutive. Oh I am despairing, WHY can't my body work right, its been 12mths now off BC :growlmad:!!!!!! Rant over :flower:

Sparkle........:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:I LOVE your story of how you and Jack met!! Your so funny at telling stories, seriously he sounds like a legend :haha: Yipeeeeeeeee on the gorgeous :bfp::yipee::yipee::dance::dance: So is this your third :baby:

Kel......OMG, I've had the day off work and I just did a Jersey Shore catch up. Is that really how it is there :laugh2: It was friggin ace, all the fighting and drinking, I wanna go there :happydance: I hope you don't have to start with the cream again and that the +OPK is finally the big 'O' :hugs:

Whit...........awwwww I can't believe you were married within 4 months!!! Soooo sweet.


----------



## kelster823

> Kel......OMG, I've had the day off work and I just did a Jersey Shore catch up. Is that really how it is there

you want the truth?? :rofl: kinda sorta yep.... of course it has been YEARS and YEARS since I have been down there.. first of all I believe only one is from Jersey- two are from New York actually three and 1 from Connecticut... they mark it up big time for TV ratings.. but I remember back in day 1988-1990 ummm yep it was like that in SeaSide.. :rofl:




> WHY can't my body work right, its been 12mths now off BC

welcome to my club babe.:hugs:.. but I was never on BC... I just don;t understand how one month I am all good and can bedazzle up an eggie and then no O at all... 

it suxs :(


----------



## Linny

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:I just love all their nicknames and stuff! Sammi 'sweetheart'.........'I'm the sweetest bitch you'll ever meet' :rofl::rofl: and Mike 'the Situation'.....I mean seriously WTF???!! :haha: They do make great TV though!!

Its soooooo frustrating isn't it hun! Everytime I think I feel like I'm taking two steps forward, I end up taking three back :cry: I guess its time for the GP to take me seriously now :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> Mike 'the Situation'

ooooooo- gleeeeeee.. he thinks he is the MAN, but he is one ugly MO FO.. I think they all are...

Snookie is a chuba-a-wub-bah... 

I watched maybe 2 shows and had to turn it off.. :rofl: it irked me... and the other one is Jerseylicious.. LORDY don't watch that one if it happens to come up over there

well then hightail it to you GP babe.. DEMAND answers!!! you deserve it..


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - sorry I have neglected you all weekend....we were busy with sh birthday festivities....Well for DH birthday we bought a boat...I would say i bought him a boat, but I dont have that kind of money myself...so we bought a boat. We fly to Abaco on Friday, (I think) to pick it up and drive it back here. We are very excited, as we have not had a boat for a couple of years now...which is unheard of for DH.

Ok how we met.....

I was married before to my college sweetheart....we moved here right before we got married. Things w/ him were rocky but I was young. DH was off at school most of the time I lived here with the ex, but I would see him around during xmas time and holidays. Well I left the ex b/c of his horrid drug problem (which I didnt know about till after I left, funny how ppl come out of the woodwork to tell you these things after teh fact but never tell you when you NEED to know.) I left b/c he was gettting increasingly violent, though he never hit me...but was punching walls etc. AND he wasnt working and spending all of my money....he was a heavy drinker (sounds like a charmer huh)...anyway, I left the ex and moved into an apt on my own....I stayed on the island b/c I was waiting for my job to transfer me back stateside, which they said they would. Anyway, I got transfered back to Florida about 9 months later and moved home. I decided I was not EVER going to get married and just live my life. In fact I was starting to look into adoption or sperm donors b/c I wanted a child of my own. Well, I had a lng weekend and decided to come back to the island to hang with some girlfirends. I have wonderful friends that I have made here. DH had just moved home from college and was taking over the family business. We ran into each other while he was having dinner with his family and me with my girlfriend. I remember remarking to my girlfriend how good looking I thought he was....but oh to young for me... (4 years younger). He said he had just got home and they were throwing him a welcome home party and if my girlfriend and I would stop by. Well we did and he and I hardly got to speak b/c he was busy with his guests. So I said my goodbyes and he walked us out and asked if I would go to the beach with him the next day while everyone was at work....well taht was our official first date...We spent the day chatting and had a wonderful time. So much so, my girlfriends husband saw how smitten i was...he changed my airline ticket and I ended up staying with my future dh for another 4 days....hahaahhaha....called into work and everything....hahahaah...well 7 months later I moved back down to be with him adn we got married 1 1/2 years after that...I must say the chemistry was immediate and strong....I think a part of me knew from that moment I saw him in the restaurant that I was going to be with him. He is a wonderful, caring, and loyal man....I got lucky with this one for sure......

Ok so sbb- hows that ovary doing? When do you get it checked out?

Kel, never, linny - how are you ladies doing?

sparkle - woohoo on that BFP....


----------



## mandy121

sparkle-congrats hun xx

and can any one help still no pos on okp does that mean no ovulation then ?/ x


----------



## ttcbaby117

mandy - you are only on CD 8, when do you usually Ov? I would think CD8 is a bit to early to lose hope.


----------



## mandy121

ttcbaby117 said:


> mandy - you are only on CD 8, when do you usually Ov? I would think CD8 is a bit to early to lose hope.

well 2 months bout day 11 ,12 ,13 but last month never got pos on okp ,, so bit worride now,, but if i dont ovulate ff wouldnt say i have as going by my temps would it ?


----------



## ttcbaby117

well it looks like you are ovulating from your charts...sometimes the surge only lasts a little while so the OPK might miss it. Are you doing them twice a day?

I would do them twice a day aruond 11 am and then in the evening and see what happens. But CD8 is to early, I would think around cd 17 if you havent Oved by then you might want to be worried. But relax you seem to be pretty regular, I think you should be ok.


----------



## nevertogether

kelster823 said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> had a nice time at my brother's ... SBB they are doing good...my SIL is very optimistic and is looking forward to her Fertility Spec visit on May 28th...
> 
> Never-- FRIGIN KYLE won yesterday- Jimmie pulled a HUGE mistake at the very end... and had to lap the pit again all cause he was .9 over the speed limit in the pit.. DANG IT... KYLE BUSCH crap..................
> 
> not much to tell this morning.. DH is HOME with me today though.. CRUD.... :rofl:
> 
> but morning to all my lovely ladies that haven't checked in yet today... hope you all had a wonderful weekend

girl, i woke up this morning and saw it on the news. haha. they had him doing back flips (carl edwards wanna be ha..) when i saw his face i said, oh kel is mad! haha :rofl:


----------



## mandy121

ttcbaby117 said:


> well it looks like you are ovulating from your charts...sometimes the surge only lasts a little while so the OPK might miss it. Are you doing them twice a day?
> 
> I would do them twice a day aruond 11 am and then in the evening and see what happens. But CD8 is to early, I would think around cd 17 if you havent Oved by then you might want to be worried. But relax you seem to be pretty regular, I think you should be ok.



ty hun,, u said if i not ov by day 17 be worried so if i dont get pos okp by then be worried ,, or if ff says ive ov by temps ?


----------



## ttcbaby117

no I would think if FF doesnt confirm OV...but remember it can sometimes take up to cd21....but I think for you since you Ov so early you should have by cd17. But try and do teh OPK's twice a day and see if you get your positive.


----------



## mandy121

ttcbaby117 said:


> no I would think if FF doesnt confirm OV...but remember it can sometimes take up to cd21....but I think for you since you Ov so early you should have by cd17. But try and do teh OPK's twice a day and see if you get your positive.



so if ff says ive ov going by temps and still no okp pos then i take it i have ov then , sorry i sound so thick ,


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies!

ttc - i love your such romantic stories. seems like you're one of the one ones out of a few of us that wasn't a drunkard when you met him, haha. j/k girls.. just saw kind of the same tone in all of some of our stories, hehe. :rofl:

kel - sorry your body is being a bi**h! i hope you get that o soon. :hugs:

welshie - wow, so you got the same one that i did? i really enjoy her readings. she is so spot on that it is crazy, isn't it? 

mandy - some people NEVER get positive opk's. there are two types of surges. the best explained are normal surges, where the opk picks up the surge and then you ovulate 12-36 hours later. then there is what i call a spike. it's when you have to be spot on or you will miss your surge. the best way to catch these, is like ttc said, check twice a day. if you still don't get a pos opk it still does not necessarily mean you did not ovulate. you have your temperatures to correlate. if your temps say you did ovulate, but you never tested pos opk, then you just missed it. if you never get a pos opk and your temps never show ovulate, then yes, you have a problem. give it time girl. you're only on CD8. i know the wait sucks, but don't be too worrysome about it. that could delay things as well.

sparkle - oh your :bfp: is beeeeaaaaautifullllll!!!! hehe. i am so happy for you!

sbb - glad your bean is being super sticky and healthy. lots of :hugs: to you and :baby:

linny - maybe those are good cramps, like baby is getting ready to settle in cramps.. i've heard you can get them as early as 4DPO. hmm. who knows.. :shrug: lots of :dust: to you mama!

not a bad day for me. still counting down the days..hehe


----------



## mandy121

ty ttc and nevertogether ,, i wont worry as much ,, i have got like a dull ache on right side of ovary it seems today ,, and cm is sticky to bit watery x


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies...
> 
> had a nice time at my brother's ... SBB they are doing good...my SIL is very optimistic and is looking forward to her Fertility Spec visit on May 28th...
> 
> Never-- FRIGIN KYLE won yesterday- Jimmie pulled a HUGE mistake at the very end... and had to lap the pit again all cause he was .9 over the speed limit in the pit.. DANG IT... KYLE BUSCH crap..................
> 
> not much to tell this morning.. DH is HOME with me today though.. CRUD.... :rofl:
> 
> but morning to all my lovely ladies that haven't checked in yet today... hope you all had a wonderful weekend
> 
> girl, i woke up this morning and saw it on the news. haha. they had him doing back flips (carl edwards wanna be ha..) when i saw his face i said, oh kel is mad! haha :rofl:Click to expand...

he's a Jack ARSE.............. yep I was mad... it was funny I was sitting at my brother's house (he HATES Nascar) anyhoo he did put the race on for me with 30 laps left and as soon as it was over... I heard my phone go off... and I looked at my SIL and said hmmmmm Jeff and I can tell u EXACTLY what it is gonna say...

I WAS SPOT ON... LOL 

he had a good time, sat around mostly Earnhardt fans- but A LOT of Jimmie and Kyle fans,,,, LOL he said he gave Kyle the finger everytime he went by.. LOL 

and all I got was a losey tee-shirt... LOL


----------



## SBB

Mandy I wouldn't worry you're still so early and you don't normally have a +OPK or OV just yet. FF will still say you've ov'd just by temps even if you don't get a +OPK so give it another week and see what happens! 

TTC your story is lovely - glad you left that idiot and met your lovely DH :cloud9: and stop boasting about the boat it's not fair! :rofl: 
I have got another scan a week today :happydance: so everything crossed that it's all ok! Ovary hasn't been hurting hardly at all so hope thats a good sign... 
Did you see all the drama on Clomid Club thread? 

Hi Never :wave: how are you? 

Welshie you never answered if you tested again this morning? I hope that reading is true but I also hope not because I want you to get your BFP this month!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh nooooo I missed Sparkle! Sorry hun that test is awesome!! :D :D :D :D :D :yipee: 

x x x


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi ladies what's going on in the Maca Train? LOL

Dandy-we didnt have our 'wedding' until the next year, we got married at a park on my hubby's lunch break, I had a pink hoody on and he was wearing work clothes! :)

Not a good visit to the doc Im afraid. :nope: Dont really know what's going to happen yet, going to repeat some tests and then hopefully we will know something! On the upside I get to have an HSG next cycle. :happydance:


----------



## sparkle05

kelster823 said:


> Sparkle what BEAUTIFUL PG test photos... YAY YAY YAY YAY YAY
> 
> I just got mine all back from my SIL last night, so I am locked, stocked, and ready to roll when the time comes
> 
> IF IT EVER COMES AGAIN...........I hate my body..............grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :lol:




Linny said:


> Hey ladies.........oooh we've been moved!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all your OH/DH stories, i always love hearing them!!
> 
> Well things with me are bizarre to say the least. Had AF like cramps all day so i'm fearing she's gonna show mega early. I'm CD22????!! So if I did ovulate CD17 thats a 5dpo!! I do usually spot (which hasn't started yet!) but i never get cramps or anything till later. I didn't bother taking my temp either cos had such a restless sleep I don't think I had three hours consecutive. Oh I am despairing, WHY can't my body work right, its been 12mths now off BC :growlmad:!!!!!! Rant over :flower:
> 
> Sparkle........:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:I LOVE your story of how you and Jack met!! Your so funny at telling stories, seriously he sounds like a legend :haha: Yipeeeeeeeee on the gorgeous :bfp::yipee::yipee::dance::dance: So is this your third :baby:
> 
> Kel......OMG, I've had the day off work and I just did a Jersey Shore catch up. Is that really how it is there :laugh2: It was friggin ace, all the fighting and drinking, I wanna go there :happydance: I hope you don't have to start with the cream again and that the +OPK is finally the big 'O' :hugs:
> 
> Whit...........awwwww I can't believe you were married within 4 months!!! Soooo sweet.

This will be my 4th i have a DS 17 DD 11 and another DD 5 so will have my hands full :dohh:


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Girls

SBB...sorry hun....I did test again this morning and bfn on both a superdrug one and a cb digi....I think that's me done with testing for this cycle now. I'm off to the docs tomorrow and plan to have a long chat about the norethisterone. I don't really want to take it especially as doing the regimen the gyne said would stop O and I've only just started again....Back to my maca and sw along with the gym I think....and norethisterone in the bin:thumbup::winkwink:

Never...all a bit too freaky from just an email....especially the bit about...diet....alternative health (maca instead of norethisterone) and the reallllly freaky bit.....a medical camera....They used a hysteroscope in my uterus last week and obviously have to send what they scaped away for testing....at only 29 just about...I'm way too young for endometrial cancer...a positive result:thumbup:...and the results will probably be back june/july. 

Sorry Girls I haven't had chance to read back thru but I will including my DH & I story.
I emailed Stir Crazy about the sigs....glad to see they are back on:thumbup:

Chat more later when Callum is tucked up in the land of nod:winkwink: xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Sorry Sparkle Babe...I just quickly scanned back thru the pages literally for your pics.....:wohoo::happydance::dance::headspin::yipee:.......That is one awesome :bfp::winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Sorry it was a bfn hun still keeping everything crossed for you 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

kel - :nope: kyle busch winning is no good. i just can't stand him. why jimmie why! seems like kyle never wins because he's good, he wins because someone else messes up. :hissy: give jeff :hugs: for me for flipping him off every round he made. ugh, such a :BLEEP: 

welshie - :shock: wow she really was spot on with you. that is crazy. i feel the same way about mine too. she could have "guessed" far off, but she guessed the exact month that i will be testing. not to mention, a tie with DH and a man in france (our last name is french..) there was a lot more too. definitely my favorite reading!

mandy - just keep an eye hun. if you feel like you are ovulating, then just :sex:. it can't hurt. better to :sex: just cause as opposed to missing ovulation. listening to your body is the best thing to do in any situation. i always get the watery cm leading up to ovulation. so, just goes to show, you might not be to far off. everyone's body is different. some get the watery cm for many days before, some not at all. hard to tell. :shrug: just keep doing SMEP and using your opk's twice a day.


----------



## kelster823

Whitbit22 said:


> Not a good visit to the doc Im afraid. :nope: Dont really know what's going to happen yet, going to repeat some tests and then hopefully we will know something! On the upside I get to have an HSG next cycle. :happydance:


awww hun what's up?


----------



## mandy121

thanks ,, id be lost with ou all u x


----------



## nevertogether

anytime mandy. i wouldn't even know all this if DH wasn't gone, haha. i spend all my time researching and learning about my body. he's going to get here and realize i'm a mad woman. hehe.


----------



## mandy121

lol . im worse as all i talk bout is wanting baby think it doing his head in now lol


----------



## Linny

Awww welshie, so sorry about your BFN hun!! defo back to the docs and have a chat with them. I think thats my next job, cos i'm getting fed up with a body that won't work :cry: Still feeling crampy but no spotting yet!!

Never, i hope your right hun, but something tells me :witch: will make an appearance instead :hugs:

ttc, glad you had the strength to leave your other hub, its so lovely how you met your DH :hugs:

Mandy hope you get you pos soon hun, but like the other girls say its a little early :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush- Thank you so much for your reply. I am seriously thinking about using maca as well. =)

nevertogether- Thank you as well. Where do you get MACA at? Does it affect other vitamins? How does it work with Clomid? Sorry lots of questions....this is my second month TTC so im still learning.. haha

SBB- Thank you for the welcome. This adventure of TTC has become even more exciting now that I found this site...I dont feel alone anymore. :winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

tntars06 - first, i love your hair, it rocks :) i get my maca off of amazon.com, but these girls get it other places i believe. i'm sure they will share. great group of gals :) make sure whatever you get is the ORGANIC maca. i take maca with a lot of other supplements and it works just fine with all of them. as for the clomid, i have never used it with it, but i think a few girls on here do with much success. in fact, i believe, sparkle05 just got her :bfp: with maca & clomid :) feel free to ask us anything. we're a chattery bunch so it's easy to get answers out of us!


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> tntars06 - first, i love your hair, it rocks :) i get my maca off of amazon.com, but these girls get it other places i believe. i'm sure they will share. great group of gals :) make sure whatever you get is the ORGANIC maca. i take maca with a lot of other supplements and it works just fine with all of them. as for the clomid, i have never used it with it, but i think a few girls on here do with much success. in fact, i believe, sparkle05 just got her :bfp: with maca & clomid :) feel free to ask us anything. we're a chattery bunch so it's easy to get answers out of us!

Thank you soo much! Being a hairstylist is fun! :flower: I will definitely look into it on amazon so I can start taking it as well. Specially if the other had a :bfp: Is it better to take pills or the powder? Im assuming from reading some forums that the powder form is quite nasty. LOL but if it works I am more than willing to do what it takes. LOL


----------



## nevertogether

i can't wait until i'm out of the army so i can have crazy hair styles again! i think the army takes away some of your expression. blah. i take the pill form. it smells funky enough so i can't imagine the powder, hehe. :)


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> i can't wait until i'm out of the army so i can have crazy hair styles again! i think the army takes away some of your expression. blah. i take the pill form. it smells funky enough so i can't imagine the powder, hehe. :)

I understand that feeling of militaries regs. I was Air Force back in 2002. My SGT did NOT like the fact that i put red high lights in my hair. LOL he said I looked like a peecock and had to change my right right away. So I fully understand that feeling. 

I am going to look up the pill form on amazon now. Im quite excited. I hope it works... How do you/ all keep your mind off of thinking about a possible blessing everyday? I swear I think about it all the time...it seems. :blush:


----------



## nevertogether

my whole family is air force. hehe. Every day they ask me why I decided to be army. my answer. to be different! oh yeah, i showed them, NOT. i can see the red streaks not flying too well, haha.

i just work all the time, but i do think about it constantly and i'm here constantly. with dh gone so much, there really isn't much other than me dwelling, but since we don't get to try..i really don't have to feel the heartbreak a lot do every month. which i think can help when it comes to overwhelming myself with the though. i'm just here for support and advice to anyone until dh gets here.


----------



## TntArs06

Aww im sorry your dh is gone. Can I ask where? When will he be back?

Im sure all of us women love your support and advice. Thank you very much.


----------



## nevertogether

hey look i just noticed you're only a day ahead of me in cycle :) looks like we're doing this together. dh is army too. he's arkansas national guard and i'm active army. so i'm stationed in germany and he's stationed at home. he is currently on active orders though at camp atterbury in indiana, then coming to germany (yipee! when i get to see him.. have only seen him two weeks this year :() to do training and then to kosovo for a 12 month deployment. hoping i see him on his r&r in sept/oct and hoping i have a bump by then!

thank you for the kind words :)


----------



## Whitbit22

I can barely keep up with this thread! LOL
Kel- The gyn called in my endocrinologist, who thinks I may have Congenital Adrenal Hyperplasia.. where I don't have the enzyme to produce cortisol and osme other hormone.. and thus produce too much testosterone. He said my levels arent that high though, so he has doubts but to be sure I need more blood tests in two weeks. I hate not knowing though! It can cause infertility and I have no idea of the treatments for that.. :nope:

Just trying to keep myself distracted instead of being on here and obsessing..


----------



## TntArs06

Nevertogether- It does look like we are on the same road together. Thats pretty cool. Lets hope we both have BFP's this month. May I ask how he gets his :spermy: to you sense he is gone? (hopefully thats not rude of me to ask). I did notice he will be home in 37 days? Thats exciting. :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

Whitbit22 said:


> I can barely keep up with this thread! LOL
> Kel- The gyn called in my endocrinologist, who thinks I may have Congenital Adrenal Hyperplasia.. where I don't have the enzyme to produce cortisol and osme other hormone.. and thus produce too much testosterone. He said my levels arent that high though, so he has doubts but to be sure I need more blood tests in two weeks. I hate not knowing though! It can cause infertility and I have no idea of the treatments for that.. :nope:
> 
> Just trying to keep myself distracted instead of being on here and obsessing..


UGH oh sweetie :( :hugs: I know I am still waitng on my blood work from May 7th... I have heard nothing.. they said it could take awhile due to all the tests they took....

CHIN UP SWEETIE.. chin up.. :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Aww Whit I'm sorry your having to wait to find out more results it must be soo frustrating not knowing anything. I think I'm headed down the path of test and i'm dreading the whole process! Like Kel says chin up, were thinking of you xxx

TntA :wave: Welcome to the world of maca! I too take the tablet form, they don't bother me at all taste wise as I take them first thing in the morning! I'm not sure if the girls mentioned to avoid taking them after lunchtime cos they can give you energy and you don't want them keeping you up all night!!!!!


----------



## TntArs06

Linny said:


> Aww Whit I'm sorry your having to wait to find out more results it must be soo frustrating not knowing anything. I think I'm headed down the path of test and i'm dreading the whole process! Like Kel says chin up, were thinking of you xxx
> 
> TntA :wave: Welcome to the world of maca! I too take the tablet form, they don't bother me at all taste wise as I take them first thing in the morning! I'm not sure if the girls mentioned to avoid taking them after lunchtime cos they can give you energy and you don't want them keeping you up all night!!!!!

Thank you soo much for the advice and the welcome!! nevertogether said she got hers on Amazon. I looked them up and there are a TON of pill forms that range in different price ranges. I looked at the organic ones and not sure which one all the ladies are taking? Or are they all pretty much the same? :winkwink:


----------



## kelster823

forgive me for being such an ARSE today....I was just so pre-occupied today..

I did not properly welcome TntA.. WELCOME!!!! :wave:

umm where you located? what country?


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> forgive me for being such an ARSE today....I was just so pre-occupied today..
> 
> I did not properly welcome TntA.. WELCOME!!!! :wave:
> 
> umm where you located? what country?

Thank you very much for the welcome. ALL the ladies are soo nice on this thread. Im super excited. I am in Maryville, Mo in the US. Pretty much middle of nowhere. LOL


----------



## Linny

I'm in the UK so i ordered mine from a website called creative nature. I take the organic ones that are 500mg. I take four first thing in the morning, so 2000mg (mine say to take between 2 and 6 a day) so i split the difference :haha: 

There's lots of different types and it will tell you how many to take on the packaging, just try to get the organic ones!!

Ooooh Never, those days are coming down chick, he'l be here before you know it and babies will be a making :happydance::happydance:

Oh and Kel, I HATE the stupid 'situation' they're all ridiculous looking. Only buff bodies thats about it, but all than tanning and hair gels just not right :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

> I am in Maryville, Mo in the US. Pretty much middle of nowhere. LOL

ok another US gal here then :) I bought mine at Vitamin Shoppe 

https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/images/catalog/skus/l_no-1505.png

Linny babe YEP UGLY... and the bods to PLEASE that is steriod usage... 

that show just makes New Jersey look really bad... such a sad story LOL LOL LOL LOL

ps Linny- a closer photo of the deer now as your avatar??? .. did you take the photo?


----------



## TntArs06

Thank Linny and kelster823! I will definitely look at those. Im excited for anything that will help. Im glad theres another US girl as well! Either way we are all in this together. Thank you soo much. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

mandy - Yes, it means your probably Oved. Remember the OPks can miss the surge. that is why i was saying to try and do the OPKs twice a day.

welsh - sorry for the BFN hun.....PMA for you!!!

SBB - yeah geez, I didnt really log on this weekend and came back to a nightmare...do they know who reported it? So ridiculous, so I guess they have made another forum in the general section....Poor Ollie.

Never - thanks..but actually we were at dinner and drinking...I like to go out and drink but nothing like the ex....he was a serious Holic!!!!!

Whit - I hope you get some answers....are you having symptoms that would lead them to believe thier diagnosis or is it strictly off the blood work?

Linny - thanks, it was hard, but I think I just came to the end of my rope. I will never forget it...we were fighting as usual and instead of screaming back like I used to...I just looked at him and said...i am moving out! I said it really calm and he screamed and told me how horrible I was etc...and it didnt even phase me. 2 days later I returned for the rest of my stuff while he was at the bar. hahahahaha...I left it all...house, land, and everything in it...I took my car, my clothes, and pictures....phew....thank goodness that is over. I look back now and think geez, what was I thinking in marrying him.

TNTA - welcome...I am taking the pill form 600mgs each and I take between 2and 3 per day. I remember the first week I started on them, I had sex dreams everynight so dont worry if that happens to you LOL....it will subside....hahahahahaha


----------



## kelster823

hello TTC.. how are you today babe????????

no problem TntA.. we have two other gals well technically three others (Never is a US gal but lives in germay) but TTC and Delia are from the US also...........


----------



## TntArs06

TTCbaby- Well a little fun dream might be interesting. LOL thank you for the advice. I found a site and will be ordering soon. 

Kelster- Thats exciting. I look forward to seeing everyones results and hoping for :bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Ladies :hugs:

So much to read up on again LOLlove it, hope you are all ok and sorry I havent replied properly I have loads of house work still to do Ive friends coming tomorrow. 
But I wanted to know I was thinking of you all :hugs:

Sparkle that test is a sight for sore eyes :thumbup:

right have to run, take care every one :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey kel - not much here, just trying to plan out this months ttc course of action.....ya know the normal...when to bd, what to use (IE preseed etc.) My DH doesnt like the preseed at all so I was thinking of trying the conceive plus...do you know about it at all?

TNT - try to make sure you get an organic version of the maca cuz sometimes they have additives in it that might not make you feel so good.

celtic- hi babes....hope you are doing well!


----------



## TntArs06

I will definitely make sure!! Thank you soo much. What does the preseed do?


----------



## kelster823

Celtic hun I kid you NOT I was just thnking of you.. how are ya sweets

TTC- nope Jeff didn't like the idea of the pre-seed either... I bought RIGHT BEFORE I got my :bfp: in April.. LOL I told him HE had to do it and he looked at me said WHAT?? OH HELL NO I'm not doing that.. LOL LOL said if you want a bubba then you have too.... he still refused.... that CRAP that WE have to do .. grrrr 

pre-seed gives you extra EWCM if you don't produce to much of it and it is :spermy: friendly!!! won't kill it off :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

TNT,
it is a sperm friendly lub...I dont make much b/c of teh clomid so i am looking for something to help.

I see you have endo...did you have symptoms? I am going in for a consult about possible endo on June21. have you had a lap?


----------



## dandybrush

ttcbaby117 said:


> Ok how we met.....
> 
> I was married before to my college sweetheart....we moved here right before we got married. Things w/ him were rocky but I was young. DH was off at school most of the time I lived here with the ex, but I would see him around during xmas time and holidays. Well I left the ex b/c of his horrid drug problem (which I didnt know about till after I left, funny how ppl come out of the woodwork to tell you these things after teh fact but never tell you when you NEED to know.) I left b/c he was gettting increasingly violent, though he never hit me...but was punching walls etc. AND he wasnt working and spending all of my money....he was a heavy drinker (sounds like a charmer huh)...anyway, I left the ex and moved into an apt on my own....I stayed on the island b/c I was waiting for my job to transfer me back stateside, which they said they would. Anyway, I got transfered back to Florida about 9 months later and moved home. I decided I was not EVER going to get married and just live my life. In fact I was starting to look into adoption or sperm donors b/c I wanted a child of my own. Well, I had a lng weekend and decided to come back to the island to hang with some girlfirends. I have wonderful friends that I have made here. DH had just moved home from college and was taking over the family business. We ran into each other while he was having dinner with his family and me with my girlfriend. I remember remarking to my girlfriend how good looking I thought he was....but oh to young for me... (4 years younger). He said he had just got home and they were throwing him a welcome home party and if my girlfriend and I would stop by. Well we did and he and I hardly got to speak b/c he was busy with his guests. So I said my goodbyes and he walked us out and asked if I would go to the beach with him the next day while everyone was at work....well taht was our official first date...We spent the day chatting and had a wonderful time. So much so, my girlfriends husband saw how smitten i was...he changed my airline ticket and I ended up staying with my future dh for another 4 days....hahaahhaha....called into work and everything....hahahaah...well 7 months later I moved back down to be with him adn we got married 1 1/2 years after that...I must say the chemistry was immediate and strong....I think a part of me knew from that moment I saw him in the restaurant that I was going to be with him. He is a wonderful, caring, and loyal man....I got lucky with this one for sure......
> 
> Ok so sbb- hows that ovary doing? When do you get it checked out?
> 
> Kel, never, linny - how are you ladies doing?
> 
> sparkle - woohoo on that BFP....


see you just know hey :happydance: like i just knew with my DH


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh Kel -dh was ok with using it but it was to slippery and caused some performance issues if you get my drift.


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> Oh Kel -dh was ok with using it but it was to slippery and caused some performance issues if you get my drift.

ahhhhhhhhhh I soooooooo get ya :winkwink: we haven't used it yet but we will have too, I have NEVER had the EWCM just the real creamy crap.. I'll let ya know what jeff thinks :rofl:

Hey Dandy----- ok I gotta ask,, what time is it in Australia? I know it is already May 18th right????? LOL LOL LOL


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> I am in Maryville, Mo in the US. Pretty much middle of nowhere. LOL
> 
> ok another US gal here then :) I bought mine at Vitamin Shoppe
> 
> https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/images/catalog/skus/l_no-1505.png
> 
> Linny babe YEP UGLY... and the bods to PLEASE that is steriod usage...
> 
> that show just makes New Jersey look really bad... such a sad story LOL LOL LOL LOL
> 
> ps Linny- a closer photo of the deer now as your avatar??? .. did you take the photo?Click to expand...

im in aus :) wooo go me!! i saw maca at my local health food shop


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> TNT,
> it is a sperm friendly lub...I dont make much b/c of teh clomid so i am looking for something to help.
> 
> I see you have endo...did you have symptoms? I am going in for a consult about possible endo on June21. have you had a lap?

I noticed sense I been on clomid i dont produce much EWCM. I was put on estrogen for that???? Is preseed better for that?

I have always had problems with AF and ALOT of pain. They used to put me on BC and that wasn't helping. So they sent me to Endo specialist and scheduled me for a lap right away. I am stage three. If I dont get preg the first few times then I am due for another surgery. So fingers crossed. The only way to know you have Endo is by lap. if they tell you to start lupron...i would stay away from it at ALL costs. I was on it for 9 months and it was AWFUL...i was basically in menopause..side affects and all. I wish you good luck and I know what your going through. Having a diagnosis sometimes helps me cause then you know whats going on instead of being in pain and not knowing. The pain during and after BDing is the worst....I will you luck my friend! :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Kel -dh was ok with using it but it was to slippery and caused some performance issues if you get my drift.
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhh I soooooooo get ya :winkwink: we haven't used it yet but we will have too, I have NEVER had the EWCM just the real creamy crap.. I'll let ya know what jeff thinks :rofl:
> 
> Hey Dandy----- ok I gotta ask,, what time is it in Australia? I know it is already May 18th right????? LOL LOL LOLClick to expand...

it is 7.04 am in brisbane qld, and im at work...shhhh dont tell my boss im on here :blush:


----------



## dandybrush

Whitbit22 said:


> I can barely keep up with this thread! LOL

same...i miss so much when im asleep...i come on here to take my mind off myself :) and just to chat to others going through the same thing


----------



## dandybrush

mandy121 said:


> ty ttc and nevertogether ,, i wont worry as much ,, i have got like a dull ache on right side of ovary it seems today ,, and cm is sticky to bit watery x

in the last week randomly i have been getting a twinge...in one of my ovaries...hope thats nothing to worry about...just AF on the way? if my nipples are tender like a week before AF does that mean thats when im ovulating...or would i already have ovulated?


----------



## ttcbaby117

TNT - thanks, i dont have pain during sex but during AF I have horribly painful bowel movements....I thought maybe I had a hemmoroid...sorry TMI...but now I am thinking it might be the endo....I hope it isnt to bad...

SBB - I jsut heard Ollie was banned from the forum for a while did you hear that?


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry TNT, last question if you dont mind.....when did you have the lap done? I heard the first few cycles after your lap is supposed to be teh best for getting pg.


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:



> I have got another scan a week today :happydance: so everything crossed that it's all ok! Ovary hasn't been hurting hardly at all so hope thats a good sign...
> Did you see all the drama on Clomid Club thread?
> 
> 
> x x x

what was the drama??? im curious now

:happydance: for you're scan :)


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> sorry TNT, last question if you dont mind.....when did you have the lap done? I heard the first few cycles after your lap is supposed to be teh best for getting pg.

I had my first lap june 2009. I didn't TTC then because I wasn't exactly ready. I too have heard that once you have a lap and the drs clean out everything inside you is the best chance to TTC. So if it dont work for me this month then I will have another surgery so hopefully then sense I will have all Endo out. Best of luck to you! I will keep you guys posted on my road and if it works. I hope you find out soon and get a lap done to help with the pain...my pain eased a little afterwards but its slowly coming back worse and worse. The sooner you know the better!!


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> ty ttc and nevertogether ,, i wont worry as much ,, i have got like a dull ache on right side of ovary it seems today ,, and cm is sticky to bit watery x
> 
> in the last week randomly i have been getting a twinge...in one of my ovaries...hope thats nothing to worry about...just AF on the way? if my nipples are tender like a week before AF does that mean thats when im ovulating...or would i already have ovulated?Click to expand...

hmmmm good question, I had always had the sore (.)(.) after I o'd in the past but I NEVER knew why til I started researchng and this board... but I have to admit my nips are feeling a tad tender today and my cevix is REALLY high 

I never got twinges either or really never realized..... :shrug: just keep up with your chart, usually it will give you crosshairs once it sees 4 consecutive rises, but I have seen others with only 1 temp rise.. this is why I am so concerned bout my chart... grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## SBB

wow I've just read so many pages to catch up! Right hope I don't miss anything! 

TNT - I took Maca and Clomid.. :D It's fine to take both. I also took estrogen after the clomid to help with CM. I still didn't get ewcm so also used concieve plus (it's another sperm friendly lube like pre-seed). Cough medicine can also help thin out your CM.... 
I also think I have endo but my docs refused to do a lap! 

TTC - I used conceive plus, I actually just popped it in the softcup before I put it in so DH didn't even know about it :haha: But I know you don't have softcups - I can't compare it to Pre-seed cos I haven't tried it so not sure... But Id say just use a little bit, it's quite runny!! 
I'll PM you about the Clomid Club Drama!! 

Whit I hope everything is ok and you'll get good news on your next visit :hugs: 

Hey Celtic hope you're feeling a bit better today :hugs: 

Hi Linny :wave: Hi Kell :wave: 

Hi Dandy :wave: Lol the drama was that one of the girls got a bfp a while ago (when I did) and talked about her symptoms, when asked. Someone complained and she got asked to stop, then it all kicked off and now she's not allowed on for a month! It all got way out of hand because it wasn't handled properly! 
The ovary twinges could be leading to OV...


x x x


----------



## TntArs06

Sbb- Thank you!!! What is the difference between preseed and conceive plus? What were you on/taking when you got your BFP? Sorry lots of questions....im still trying to learn ALL I CAN!! :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> hmmmm good question, I had always had the sore (.)(.) after I o'd in the past but I NEVER knew why til I started researchng and this board... but I have to admit my nips are feeling a tad tender today and my cevix is REALLY high
> 
> I never got twinges either or really never realized..... :shrug: just keep up with your chart, usually it will give you crosshairs once it sees 4 consecutive rises, but I have seen others with only 1 temp rise.. this is why I am so concerned bout my chart... grrrrrrrrrr

how can u tell if ur cervix is high?? :shrug: 

yeah no real pattern in my chart yet :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> Hi Dandy :wave: Lol the drama was that one of the girls got a bfp a while ago (when I did) and talked about her symptoms, when asked. Someone complained and she got asked to stop, then it all kicked off and now she's not allowed on for a month! It all got way out of hand because it wasn't handled properly!
> The ovary twinges could be leading to OV...
> 
> 
> x x x

well thats silly...doesnt everyone talk about their symptoms? :/ 

could the ovary twinges be related to AF too? cause i swear its like days away...hopefully


----------



## TntArs06

I too am wondering how to test/tell if your cervix is high or soft????


----------



## kelster823

errr ummm the internal check gals the internal check.... LOL :blush:

here ya goooooooooooooo

https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/ht/cervixovulation.htm

SBB HI YA HUN, man I miss chatting with you........ :( I see you got your siggy all centered up too :)


----------



## SBB

TntArs06 said:


> Sbb- Thank you!!! What is the difference between preseed and conceive plus? What were you on/taking when you got your BFP? Sorry lots of questions....im still trying to learn ALL I CAN!! :winkwink::winkwink:

I don't think there's much difference. There's a thread of the results of people using both and pre-seed does get more bfps! 
You could try EPO (below) for more ewcm, it didn't work for me but it does for most people


When I got my bfp I was on / did the following (it's quite a list!): 
Clomid 
Estrogen 
Pre-conception vits 
Evening Primrose Oil (EPO)
Ate blueberries everyday (although only found out after they are good for TTC)
Used Conceive Plus 
Used softcups to keep the sperm in place after :sex: 
:blush: Orgasmed after OH (to suck the spermies up the cervix) 
Had acupuncture
Used OPKs and temping to predict/confirm Ovulation.. 

I think that's it lol! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> SBB HI YA HUN, man I miss chatting with you........ :( I see you got your siggy all centered up too :)

Lol I looked at it earlier and thought 'Kell has told me about 7 times about centering my siggy I'd better actually do it!' so I did! 

I miss chatting with you too :( I will try and get on more in the day soon - nearly finished all my work :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

TntArs06 said:


> I too am wondering how to test/tell if your cervix is high or soft????

Dandy / TNT you need to monitor it for an entire cycle really to learn what yours does and when and what it feels like.. 

Mine never goes really high, but some people can't reach theirs it goes so high! 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

quite a list sbb...i think ill go buy some blueberries...


----------



## SBB

dandybrush said:


> well thats silly...doesnt everyone talk about their symptoms? :/

Well yes, but it's in long term ttc and people can be extra sensitive about it because they have been trying a long time etc and get upset hearing about other peoples pregnancies and what they perceive to be 'complaining' about symptoms.... It all got a bit silly really... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

dandybrush said:


> quite a list sbb...i think ill go buy some blueberries...

Oh my god I forgot the most important one - the *MACA*!!! 

:rofl: How could I forget that we're in the Maca thread!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

> Lol I looked at it earlier and thought 'Kell has told me about 7 times about centering my siggy I'd better actually do it!' so I did!

nah I wasn't telling you to do it :( I was just helping out if anyone wanted to do it :) :rofl:

hey works gotta come first, it pays the bills :) :) :) 

soo I am gonna get some :sex: in tonight hee hee hee hee hee .. I don't give a crap if I may be O'ing soon... LOL I can't wait anymore bbahhhhahahahahaaa not to mention that frigin MACA is finally kicking in again after being off of it for a while 

Dandy and TntA def check out that link I posted also (1st post to this page) , it really helped me.. but like SBB said you really gotta do it the entire cycle (well not when :af: is here YUCKO) but right after and then til either you get PG or AF starts again... :)


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> errr ummm the internal check gals the internal check.... LOL :blush:
> 
> here ya goooooooooooooo
> 
> https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/ht/cervixovulation.htm
> 
> SBB HI YA HUN, man I miss chatting with you........ :( I see you got your siggy all centered up too :)

...ok...thanx for that :blush: might um start checking... :blush:


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> soo I am gonna get some :sex: in tonight hee hee hee hee hee .. I don't give a crap if I may be O'ing soon... LOL I can't wait anymore bbahhhhahahahahaaa
> 
> Dandy and TntA def check out that link I posted also (1st post to this page) , it really helped me.. but like SBB said you really gotta do it the entire cycle (well not when :af: is here YUCKO) but right after and then til either you get PG or AF starts again... :)

yeah cause being high thats good for you :happydance: have fun :sex: ;)


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> nah I wasn't telling you to do it :( I was just helping out if anyone wanted to do it :) :rofl:

He he I know that hun :haha: :D 




kelster823 said:


> soo I am gonna get some :sex: in tonight hee hee hee hee hee .. I don't give a crap if I may be O'ing soon... LOL I can't wait anymore bbahhhhahahahahaaa not to mention that frigin MACA is finally kicking in again after being off of it for a while

:yipee: :yipee: He he hun go for it! You never know it might just be the best thing you ever did :D 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> nah I wasn't telling you to do it :( I was just helping out if anyone wanted to do it :) :rofl:
> 
> He he I know that hun :haha: :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> soo I am gonna get some :sex: in tonight hee hee hee hee hee .. I don't give a crap if I may be O'ing soon... LOL I can't wait anymore bbahhhhahahahahaaa not to mention that frigin MACA is finally kicking in again after being off of it for a whileClick to expand...
> 
> :yipee: :yipee: He he hun go for it! You never know it might just be the best thing you ever did :D
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

LOL yeah I know now just try to convince DH is another thing... :rofl:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - Ok so you used evening primrose oil.....how do you use it, I actually think i can find that here and might want to try it.

Also, you put the concieve plus into the softcup *after *you bd'ed? Hmmmm, that sounds like I might have to try. I am going to suck it up and ask my sister to get me some soft cups....so I might try this.


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> Sbb- Thank you!!! What is the difference between preseed and conceive plus? What were you on/taking when you got your BFP? Sorry lots of questions....im still trying to learn ALL I CAN!! :winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> I don't think there's much difference. There's a thread of the results of people using both and pre-seed does get more bfps!
> You could try EPO (below) for more ewcm, it didn't work for me but it does for most people
> 
> 
> When I got my bfp I was on / did the following (it's quite a list!):
> Clomid
> Estrogen
> Pre-conception vits
> Evening Primrose Oil (EPO)
> Ate blueberries everyday (although only found out after they are good for TTC)
> Used Conceive Plus
> Used softcups to keep the sperm in place after :sex:
> :blush: Orgasmed after OH (to suck the spermies up the cervix)
> Had acupuncture
> Used OPKs and temping to predict/confirm Ovulation..
> 
> I think that's it lol!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

I feel like.... LOL I pretty much do all of that. My donor does his business in a softcup and then i go from there. I need to get some preseed then if that helps. And I will definitely try the blueberry's. I never heard of that though. And Im trying to find an ACU person to try that too. How long did you take estrogen? Until big O? I just remember my dr saying to take it at night. LOL so i have no clue when to stop. After you were done with clomid did you wait 5 days to :sex:? Is that typically when you ovulate? 5 days after finishing clomid?

Sorry lots of questions but it seems we have a little in common. I do appreciate your insight. Thank you very much! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

TNT - I took my clomid cd 5-9 and I oved the first month on CD18...last month I Oved on CD16, so maybe thsi month it will cd14 and that would be normal for me. LOL


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- I have no idea when I ovulate. I use OPK strips and last month had 3 days of positive results. I hardly had EWCM. and my cycle was 36 days long. So I have no clue when it happens for me. I dont feel O pains because my Endo...im always in pain. The only thing I rely on is the strips and my temp but i heard the temp isn't always full proof. Maybe this month will be more successful sense it wasn't last month. But at the same time last month was my first AF sense being off the lupron injections.


----------



## SBB

Ttc yep just :sex:, pop the conceive plus in a soft cup and pop it in :D 
EPO are just tablets you take them from cd1 but must stop at OV! 

TNT : I took clomid cd5-9 then estrogen just for 5 days cd10-14 I think....
I think 5-9 days after the last clomid is when you're most likely to ov...
Have you considered using a syringe (without the needle) for getting the sperm 'up there'? I think that's what a lot of the ladies do as you can aim
it right up to the right place! 

Good luck kell I'm sure you know how to convince jeff :winkwink: 

Right I'm off to sleep now, back in the morning x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks sbb...night night.


----------



## TntArs06

Thank you SBB have a good nights rest


----------



## ttcbaby117

LOl Kel, I just read your post...yeah that maca does something doesnt it....I could leave my dh alone last month...I told him he needed to start taking it b/c I cant be like this all by myself....LOL


----------



## TntArs06

I found a place in my town that sells Maca! YEAY :happydance::happydance:
Its an herb store. Hopefully this will work for me! Apparently it does other things besides help with fertility!! hehehe :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Delilahsown

HoLY Ba_geezes! I think I just read like- 40-50 pages to catch up~

Hope everyone had a fab day!:hugs:

Welcome TntA:hi:

Kel- GET SUM!!! hahaha.....I start the :sex: marathon in the morning...days 10-20 .....every other day.... "getting my wheaties in...:bodyb:"

TTC & SBB- Oh My GODDDDDD!!! It was pretty crazy reading through the CC thread- i mean, who needs TV after that? Babylou got a :bfp: though! and..I think one of the culprits confessed...

*sigh* can't we all just get along??:bike:


----------



## dandybrush

ttcbaby117 said:


> LOl Kel, I just read your post...yeah that maca does something doesnt it....I could leave my dh alone last month...I told him he needed to start taking it b/c I cant be like this all by myself....LOL

haha maybe ill have to try it hahaha


----------



## TntArs06

Delilahsown said:


> HoLY Ba_geezes! I think I just read like- 40-50 pages to catch up~
> 
> Hope everyone had a fab day!:hugs:
> 
> Welcome TntA:hi:
> 
> Kel- GET SUM!!! hahaha.....I start the :sex: marathon in the morning...days 10-20 .....every other day.... "getting my wheaties in...:bodyb:"
> 
> TTC & SBB- Oh My GODDDDDD!!! It was pretty crazy reading through the CC thread- i mean, who needs TV after that? Babylou got a :bfp: though! and..I think one of the culprits confessed...
> 
> *sigh* can't we all just get along??:bike:

Thank you!!! I love this thread!! <3:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

delilah - I know...hahaha...I was off this w/e with dh and missed it all...I think it is all deleted now. 

TNT - where you on 50mg of clomid last month?


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> delilah - I know...hahaha...I was off this w/e with dh and missed it all...I think it is all deleted now.
> 
> TNT - where you on 50mg of clomid last month?

Yes last month I was on 50mg. Dr said to test out if I have side effects. Said it usually doesn't work first time. He did say that i have a better chance of getting BFP on 100mg. :thumbup:d


----------



## ttcbaby117

did you Ov last month?


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- I am not totally for sure if I did or not. I did have 3 positive opk strips. My CM wasn't that much so my dr placed me on estrogen for it. My temp got higher after the positive strips but not sure if I did for sure or not. Its hard for me to tell!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

do you have a chart I can look at? I just wonder if my dr should have increased my dosage by now. this is my third month. I guess he figures not b/c I am Oving..I dunno, I just need a bfp or an answer to all of this....LOL


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- here is a link to last months chart (april)....let me know if you get it?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2010-4-17


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh no it took me to the home page.


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- I can't seem to figure it out. Do you know how to get it on here? 

Heres another link to try!! Hope it works

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/


----------



## ttcbaby117

look on the left side and click on sharing, I think it will take you to a place to make a siggy. You can make it and plug it into your siggy.


----------



## TntArs06

its showing this month on the ticker thing not last month....im going to try and add a picture of it
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.php.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wispyshadow

Our thread was moved. I saw a post of some people looking for it. Did Kelster find it? I am hoping that my little eggy is still hanging in there since I worked all weekend and think I surged yesterday. I didn't check a stick today. I was being bad....:)

Hope everyone is good!!!


----------



## nevertogether

TntArs06 said:


> Nevertogether- It does look like we are on the same road together. Thats pretty cool. Lets hope we both have BFP's this month. May I ask how he gets his :spermy: to you sense he is gone? (hopefully thats not rude of me to ask). I did notice he will be home in 37 days? Thats exciting. :happydance:

hey girl! we just don't try on the months he's not here. :shrug: so we don't worry about getting his spermies anywhere, lol. i mean we are dedicated to TTC, but would like to try this route before anything.


----------



## TntArs06

:winkwink::winkwink:Never- I see what you mean. I was a little confused...thought maybe you had a donor or you were waiting for him to come home for R&R.


----------



## Whitbit22

Agreed with sbb on the monitiring cp/cm for a whole cycle. It is so easy after that, good thing FF has all the options to record everything on your chart!

Cant believe that drama with clomid club- i understand feelings get hurt but its only natural to want to hear the real life symptoms of ladies doing everything you are doing!! 

You ladies all make me feel so much better with your joking and upbeat attitudes! <3
thank you :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs: I am up and running at last. I have had some major laptop problems and have only managed to log on for a few minutes at a time. :growlmad:

TntArs, welcome, sorry it's a bit late :hugs:

Witbit, :hugs: hope you get the answers you need very soon.

Celtic, Thanks. That is the first test that i have done that i dont need to shut one eye and hold up to the light :winkwink: Housework aggggh it's a pain in the backside. I don't know about you but i can spend hours cleaning and when i get up the next morning it looks like i havn't done a thing :growlmad: 

Never, Sbb, Linny, Welsh, mandy, TTC, Kelster and anyone i have missed :hi: I will be back to read the rest of the posts later. I need to get a wriggle on i f im going to make it to work on time :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle05 said:


> Good morning ladies :hugs: I am up and running at last. I have had some major laptop problems and have only managed to log on for a few minutes at a time. :growlmad:
> 
> 
> Celtic, Thanks. That is the first test that i have done that i dont need to shut one eye and hold up to the light :winkwink: Housework aggggh it's a pain in the backside. I don't know about you but i can spend hours cleaning and when i get up the next morning it looks like i havn't done a thing :growlmad:

morning I have just been for my walk with my pup :) and am about to jump in the shower then heading over to parents house for dinner having meatballs and veges...mmmm yum 

I know what you mean sparkle, i feel like im forever cleaning...and getting nowhere :/

have a good morning/day everyone


----------



## Wispyshadow

OK, so I am a dork! I just went back through all the posts from yesterday. Wow, you miss a lot when you can't get on here for a day. 

I haven't made it all the way through the posts but wanted to tell of a good chuckle I had at work.
I work with mostly women and it was about 3am and I was sitting and talking with couple of the gals I work with about using OPK's and how I was hoping the not "O" until Monday due to working and not seeing DH and my manager was talking about being on clomid and the charge nurse "recently married" and was asking about the OPK's and I told her that I POAS everyday at the same time in the afternoon starting at about CD9....a man we work with pulled up a chair and asked very seriously, "so are you temping?" I almost fell out of my chair. It was really funny although I don't temp or chart, I'm too lazy. The girl that just got married got this shocked look on her face like "what, temping and peeing on sticks for how many days and then when you finish peeing on those how many HPT do you use up a month?" :rofl:

so, I am wide awake at 3am and I am off work and of course can't:sleep: sleep because I have been up all night and asleep during the day all weekend. I have decided that if I get a BFN this month that I am ordering a CBFM. 

Hey, Kelster: I am going to a wedding in Ocean City in September, we will be there for like 4 days. Do you know a good place to stay?


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

TNT if you go into your fertility friend and click on home page setup just above the calendar then it comes up with 'your charting home page web address' in a box, just copy that and paste it in the text. Or better in your siggy so we can stalk all the time :D 

:wave: Wispy! Hope you manage to get some sleep! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies :wave: 

so yep ANOTHER f'ing temp rise.. I played around with it, if I get two more temp rises, it gives me solid crosshairs and I O'd yesterday.. UTTTTTTTTTTTT OHHHHHHHHHH :rofl: we ummmmmmmmmm :sex: last nite....... ahhhhh screw it, I ain't getting any younger and it is more difficult to get PG after the age of 35... 

what happens HAPPENS



> Hey, Kelster: I am going to a wedding in Ocean City in September

ohhh how nice, you ever been to the Jersey Shore? down in that area it is very pretty however, I have never been to Ocean City, I just drive by when we go to Wildwood... I can tell you- DEF VISIT Atlantic City Wispy.. it is maybe 15-20 minutes away

hey Dandy-- enjoy din din--- 

Sparkle- hope you got to work on time...

SBB you snuck in on me.. how ya doing muh friend??? 

:wave: Whit, Never, Linny, Celtic, TTC, Delia, Welshieeeeeee, Tnta, crap I hope I didn't forget anyone

ok off to make some coffee...........yuuummm

PS WELSHIE,, thanks so much for PM'ing the admin to get our siggies in here.. YOU ROCK


----------



## SBB

He he Kell I am pleased you got some :sex: lat night :haha: 

As you say why waste time?! 

And yep I agree yesterday looks good for OV now lets keep fingers crossed for 2 more high temps :happydance: 

I'm good, got acupuncture this afternoon so hoping she'll do some bits to help with the morning sickness :D Although I'm not convinced any of it actually works but we'll see! 

x x x


----------



## Wispyshadow

I haven't ever been to the Jersey Shore. I went to a convention in NJ a couple of years ago but we stayed in some industrial type area and didn't get to see all the pretty areas of New Jersey. It was just businesses and buildings. I did drive through Manhattan and that was an adventure and a half. CRAZY!!

Hope the acupuncture works for ya SBB, you'll have to let us know! I've been contemplating acupuncture for stress relief, heard it's fabulous.


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> He he Kell I am pleased you got some :sex: lat night :haha:
> 
> As you say why waste time?!
> 
> And yep I agree yesterday looks good for OV now lets keep fingers crossed for 2 more high temps :happydance:
> 
> I'm good, got acupuncture this afternoon so hoping she'll do some bits to help with the morning sickness :D Although I'm not convinced any of it actually works but we'll see!
> 
> x x x

STILL with the morning sickness?? UGH I have to admit- sorry hun :lol: I never had that with either pregnancies.. LOL just the gagging and it was REALLY bad with the 1st one... 

FX crossed for the temp rises--- :)

have fun getting NEEDLES......... you know how I feel... :winkwink:


----------



## kelster823

> I haven't ever been to the Jersey Shore. I went to a convention in NJ a couple of years ago but we stayed in some industrial type area and didn't get to see all the pretty areas of New Jersey. It was just businesses and buildings. I did drive through Manhattan and that was an adventure and a half. CRAZY!!

you did what??? LMAO I did that once myself and would never do it again.... you are taking your life into someone else's hands once you drive in NYC.... :rofl:

do you remember the name of the city you stayed in? 

yeah it is nice down where you are going... even if you can get a chance- head to Wildwood or Cape May....Cape May is absolutely BEAUTIFUL....


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls....and welcome to New Peeps:hi:

Kel...No probs about the siggys babe....it all looked so bare without our pieces of personality at the bottom of our posts....I didn't like it one bit!:nope::lol:
That is awesome Babe that you think you've O...I haven't chart stalked yet but I will....Great timing to babe:thumbup:

SBB...hope your acupuncturist can do something for that icky feeling:hugs:

Wispy...you made me chuckle sweets with you work convo...:lol:

Hope everyone else is ok....Never....Sparkle....Linny...Whit....Celtic....Dandy....Delia....TTC....oh god I tell you we're like the waltons....Big hugs all round and for those I haven't mentioned to:dohh::hugs:

Well this morning has been quite a productive one:thumbup: My temp dropped this morning and the spotting has been a little more along with defo AF cramps...I didn't take the norethisterone cos I thought why fight my body's own natural cycle...:shrug:
Went to see the GP and had a good talk about it all. Apparently this Norethisterone won't stop me from O but I'm going to see how I am without it, so if I get to cd10 say and I'm still bleeding then I have it there to use. I can also use it in my LP at 3tablets a day opposed to the 2 that I was taking to stop the spotting and it's safe in pg:yipee: 
She did ask me if I had PCOS and I said well I don't think I have but that's what the gyne has written on the feedback sheet from the op as her answer for all the wonkiness....all my test results however contradict it...my GP agrees with me that I don't have PCOS:yipee:

So from the GP I zoomed off to face the scales at the dreaded 1st week weigh-in...and there is a 6lb lighter Welshrose typing to you all!!....I'm so chuffed:cloud9:

Right Lovelies I'm off to grab some lunch and then do some tidying up....Big Love to you all! xxxxxx


----------



## Wispyshadow

Kelster: I don't remember what town we were in. I tried to look through my old paperwork but it doesn't have it listed. Oh, well. 

Welsh: I'm happy for you that the doc agreed that you don't have PCOS, what a relief that must be. And congrats!!!!! on your weight loss, that is awesome. I'm working on dropping about 20lbs myself.

I suprised the DH this morning with fresh ground coffee, biscuits and bacon gravy. I had to do something since I woke him up at 2:30am because I couldn't sleep. 

I have been having headaches since I started taking Maca and I am wondering if it has raised my blood pressure. I am so sensitive to things, I can't even eat chocolate without it giving me a BP headache. I eat it anyway cause I love it!

Anybody know if Maca can make your BP higher?


----------



## Wispyshadow

I googled it and yes Maca can cause a rise in blood pressure due to it's potential to stimulate the central nervous system.

Well then that is why my maca has been giving me a headache. DARN!:sad2:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies, 

TNT - you defo. Ovulated on the day FF said you did, but I dont see any BDing around that time....why not????

Welsh - yeah to being 6lbs lighter...woohoo!!!!! Also glad to hear you dont have PCOS.

Wispy - whats this stuff about the blood pressure? Hmmmm, I have never heard that.

SBB - hows that wonderful lil bean of yours!

Kel - yeah for possible Ov....and even better on the bding last night.

Never, Mandy, Celtic, and all the other maca girls, how are we today? 

Well I am doing ok today....Just sitting here waiting for my body to make and release a nice healthy egg!!!!


----------



## kelster823

OMG...............




















SOOO QUIET TODAY.... ummm what's up with that....:rofl:

Hi ya TTC- you're gonna get that nice healthy eggie I just know it...

Wispy- sorry to hear you are having that side effect--- I have to admit I have never had any issues with the Maca yet....
well if you find or remember where you stayed just let me I am curious is all

Welshie CONGRATS sweetie on the weight loss that is AWESOME... I sooo need to loose about 50 pounds.. and umm yeah that ain't happening and BIG TIME YAY on the NO PCOS


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Kel, I hope you are right.


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks Kel, I hope you are right.


:winkwink: :winkwink: you'll see :winkwink: :winkwink: 

oh what a crap rainy cold day here again.... I HATE Spring... you can have a beauty of a day and then next day CRAP... give me summer all year and I would be so happy

ASK ME WHY I wanna move to Maine in the future??? they have maybe 2 months of the year when it is nice....


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies :hi:

sorry that i have been here and there. my internet has been a poop head today so i haven't got to do much other than read a page here and there. everything is going well. CD4 today, light light AF, so hoping she ends soon. i'm so ready for this cycle to be over so DH and i are together. i miss him so much! :(

tnt - glad you like this thread. i told you everyone is very chatty and will be glad to help you!

sparkle - miss you! :hugs:

whit - i agree with you. i love this bunch. they definitely brighten my day. aren't you glad i talked about maca so much that you wanted to use it..hehe.

ttcbaby - everything is great hun, thank you for asking :) 

welshie - i'm so glad to hear about your cycle and that your GP is giving you a lot of options and suggestions. most people don't get that, so you are lucky. i hope everything sorts out! :hugs:

kel - you ready for football season yet? i was talking about it today. everyone i know back home are huge cowboys fans, but i'm a broncos fan. yes, i said it! and i'm ready for some SEC football!

i hope everyone is doing well. sorry if i forgot anyone... this thread goes so dang fast haha


----------



## kelster823

> kel - you ready for football season yet? i was talking about it today. everyone i know back home are huge cowboys fans, but i'm a broncos fan. yes, i said it! and i'm ready for some SEC football!

OH HELL YEAH I am.... it can't get here soon enough.... 

yah think we are BIG enough Cowboy fans?

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs297.ash1/22448_1348392996987_1446205417_30980311_3805140_n.jpg

and the bar :lol:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs297.ash1/22448_1348393076989_1446205417_30980313_8236012_n.jpg

and at christmas time YEP a DC tree

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs297.ash1/22448_1348392956986_1446205417_30980310_2461651_n.jpg


----------



## ttcbaby117

omg how funny Kel, my husband is like that also about the chicago bears.....even has a chicago bears golf bag!!!! We went to the super bowl a couple of years ago because chicago was playing the colts. Of course chicago lost, and it rained on us for 4 quarters...I mean the hardest rain you have ever experienced. So bad...but I had a blast. Prince played the half time show and I didnt care about the rain anymore, I love his older music..

Never - I cant wait til your dh is with you either and we can start stalking your FF chart for symptoms hehehehehe


----------



## nevertogether

i know i can't either! i'm trying not to stress, but it's so hard not to!

wow, kel, just wow. i'm not a huge cowboys fan, but i would totally kick it in your house..like for real...haha


----------



## kelster823

ahh the Bears huh?? sorry for him... :rofl: 

I am so waiting for this years SB... gonna be in Cowboys Staduim and that place is ummmmmmmmmmm un-freaking- believable... I was in AWWWE when we went there last October...



> wow, kel, just wow. i'm not a huge cowboys fan, but i would totally kick it in your house..like for real...haha

:rofl: everyone does, we are the house to be at on Sundays during the season.. we have 3 tvs downstairs, two with Directv and the NFL package deal, so we get all the games every Sunday


----------



## Wispyshadow

Well just to be fair about the maca and my BP and headaches, I am super sensitive to just about everything. I'm a caffeine junkie (I have cut way back). I just read on www.wellness.com that it can have that side effect of course not for everyone just the potential because it can be a stimulant which is why I also can't take it in the afternoon because I will be up all night. I also can feel when Tylenol kicks in when I take it so I'm not normal:wacko:
I'm still going to take it because the increase is very mild. I can deal with a headache I think my body just needs to get used to it. I feel fantastic other than that. I can definately tell a difference in the way I feel and my energy levels are higher. I also was not having much CM and this go round I had normal EWCM today...woohoo!!:thumbup:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Ok, you guys are football...CRAZY!!! That is an awesome football den Kel, looks fun! I'm not a big sports fan. I'm a nerd;)


----------



## nevertogether

kel - i can see why they all want to be there! that is one thing i miss about the states. it's so hard to find the games on here. and the time difference. most of the games are like 10pm-2am sunday/monday here so it stinks. i'm hoping to go to a broncos game on leave this year, but not for sure if that will happen. i've been in the old broncos stadium, but definitely not the new one.

wispy - sorry to hear about the headaches that you are getting. i hope that they work themselves out soon. good to hear you are at least getting some good effects from maca :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hello Lovely Ladies :flower:

How are we all doing today,

Kel Whoops ah well guess you will be in the TWW again so :haha: your right though strike when the iron is hot! I an roothing for ya!

SBB yay ticker is deffo 8 weeks today:happydance: did you mover your due date I was sure you were 8 weeks a few days ago, when your next scan I am looking forward to seeing a picture :happydance: I read the CC thread wow is all I can say was way over the top I can not blame that girl for feeling hurt. esp if she was only answering questions when she was asked. hope it goes back to normal and those that need help and support get it. I have loved my time here on BnB every one is so nice and supportive and welcoming to nice really I spend way to much time on here LOL. but sadly no matter were you go there is always some one who upsets every thing.

Sparkle I clean turn a round and have to start again LOL it goes on and on and on LOL

Tnt Hello I dont think I have said it but welcome and enjoy the MACA journey!

Wispyshadow great story and by the way great infor from your health food shop!!:thumbup::flower:

Never Hi hun hope you are well :hugs:

TCCbaby Im good had my doctors appointment today I will update at the end LOL :flower:

Welshrose yay on both counts :happydance::happydance: well done on the weight loss that a great start whoo hooo

Ok I feel like Im missing some things so sorry about that I log on and I have missed about 6 pages LOL and prob more by the time I post this my we are a chatty bunch Its great :happydance:

Ok so had my doctors appointment and it went great, she took bloods to chek my thyroid checked my urine, checked my cervis (which looks great :happydance:) and took a swab ( as Im am suffering from thrush that goes and comes back yuck) she checked sugar levels as I had diabetes when pregnant and needed insulin she believes I have a sugar intolerance so I am to go on the diabetic diet and hopefully that kick starts my weight loss again. I will have my results in a week so hope i get some good results.

One thing is a bit strange is my AF has been supper light and I have light bright red spotting with EWCM and I mean if I was OV and seen that EWCM I would be chuffed as is the really decent stuff that stretches and stretches so I wonder what that's all about!!! would it be the MACA or may be the cream I am on for the thrush which I might add is not working GRRRRR

thanks for reading think this is a long post!


----------



## sparkle05

Good evening ladies :hugs::hugs:

Kel, i just about made it to work on time :blush: I have to stop coming on here in the mornings (yeah right) :dohh: Whoo hoo kel :sex: Im with you on the summer thing, i wish it could be sunny everyday.

SBB, i went to have hypnotherapy with my last pregnancy because my sickness was so bad. I think it helped i was still sick but i just felt better able to cope.

Welsh, fantastic weight loss :happydance::happydance::happydance: I only managed 1lb this week. I will try harder next week :blush: Glad to hear you don't have PCOS :hugs:

TCC, that healthy egg is on it's way lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to you :hugs:

Never, :hugs::hugs::hugs: not long now and your DH will be home. I have everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs::hugs: My laptop has been playing up terrible. I have only managed to come on here and say a few thank you's and then off it bloody goes again. But today my new laptop is up and running whoo hoo :hugs:

To all the maca ladies :hi: hope you all enjoy your evening.

Well i have had a bit of an afternoon. I had just finished work when i had a call from kizi's school saying that she had been involved in an accident in P.E. When i got to the school i found that she had been hit in the mouth with a rounders bat, blood everywhere and a big fat lip. I had to get her a emergency appointment at the dentist. They said she should be fine but want to see her again in 2 weeks time to make sure her teeth were not so traumatised that they start to die off :growlmad: On the plus side i get the day off tomorrow to look after her. We are going to watch twilight :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

sparkle05 said:


> Good evening ladies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Kel, i just about made it to work on time :blush: I have to stop coming on here in the mornings (yeah right) :dohh: Whoo hoo kel :sex: Im with you on the summer thing, i wish it could be sunny everyday.
> 
> SBB, i went to have hypnotherapy with my last pregnancy because my sickness was so bad. I think it helped i was still sick but i just felt better able to cope.
> 
> Welsh, fantastic weight loss :happydance::happydance::happydance: I only managed 1lb this week. I will try harder next week :blush: Glad to hear you don't have PCOS :hugs:
> 
> TCC, that healthy egg is on it's way lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to you :hugs:
> 
> Never, :hugs::hugs::hugs: not long now and your DH will be home. I have everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs::hugs: My laptop has been playing up terrible. I have only managed to come on here and say a few thank you's and then off it bloody goes again. But today my new laptop is up and running whoo hoo :hugs:
> 
> To all the maca ladies :hi: hope you all enjoy your evening.
> 
> Well i have had a bit of an afternoon. I had just finished work when i had a call from kizi's school saying that she had been involved in an accident in P.E. When i got to the school i found that she had been hit in the mouth with a rounders bat, blood everywhere and a big fat lip. I had to get her a emergency appointment at the dentist. They said she should be fine but want to see her again in 2 weeks time to make sure her teeth were not so traumatised that they start to die off :growlmad: On the plus side i get the day off tomorrow to look after her. We are going to watch twilight :happydance:

Ouch! glad she is ok and Ohhh I love twilight Sigh.....


----------



## nevertogether

celtic - i'm glad that everything is looking up for you hun. the EWCM is good that is in abundance. now let's just move that to your ovulation time and we will be spot on hehe! hopefully everything comes back and looks great! :hugs:

sparkle - sorry to hear about kizi! hope that she is okay and everything heals up nicely. bet that hurt! poor girl!


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone, just wanted to drop by now i've found you in this section lol!

I've only been taking my maca since Friday (upped the amount to 2000mg per day) and i'm feeling great. I swear I have more energy and just feel different. I even told my friend about it and I think she might get some as she's going to be ttc in July.

Sorry I haven't read through every post but am studying for my Advanced Diploma in Canine Behaviour Management and I really should be doing that but I had to sneak on here hee hee!


----------



## sparkle05

nevertogether said:


> celtic - i'm glad that everything is looking up for you hun. the EWCM is good that is in abundance. now let's just move that to your ovulation time and we will be spot on hehe! hopefully everything comes back and looks great! :hugs:
> 
> sparkle - sorry to hear about kizi! hope that she is okay and everything heals up nicely. bet that hurt! poor girl!


Thanks never. She is having a lay down in my bed. I think the whole thing has knocked the wind out of her. :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Sparkle-- hi ya sweets, how ya feeling????????? oh noooooooo I hope the lil one is OK and it doesn't leave a big mark... poor thing

Celtic- so glad to hear your doc apointment went well.. :) that is just so wonderful....

Wispy nah you are't a nerd, I am just too tom boyish.. LOL but girlie girlie too :winkwink:


Never- this is gonna be a FUN football season this year with you, I'll keep ya updated on the scores :) :) 

Yazzy.... HEY :wave: glad you stopped by and found us... I bout had a heart attack yesterday when I went to post and the thread was GONE... I was like HUH ??? yay on the Maca


WHERE THE HELL IS LINNY TODAY?????????????????????????


----------



## Linny

Evening ladies!!

Wooah I had some serious reading up to do. I have the week off work and I've had to try stay away from the computer through the day otherwise I'd get nothing done and OH would not be happy to come home to a pig sty!

He's so lovely to me, his first words to me this eve after getting in from work was 'nice parking!!!' eeeerrrrm I'm rubbish at it still cos obviously still getting used to a car, what a poo head!!

I'm 6dp today and prob jinxing myself here but NO SPOTTING YET!!!!!! That hasn't happened since about October last year!! I just hope it stays away and my LP is longer than 9 days :happydance:

Ooooh all this drama on the CC thread, missed it all! I'm glad you ladies are always so lovely and helpful :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> Morning girls :wave:
> 
> TNT if you go into your fertility friend and click on home page setup just above the calendar then it comes up with 'your charting home page web address' in a box, just copy that and paste it in the text. Or better in your siggy so we can stalk all the time :D
> 
> :wave: Wispy! Hope you manage to get some sleep!
> 
> x x x

Good Morning/Afternoon Ladies. 

Here is the address https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e3eae

I am not quite sure what a "siggy" is....hahaha :rofl: I didn't buy the VIP membership yet because it confuses my fertility dates I think. Only because I dont think it recognizes my clomid. I was told after you were done with clomid you would ovulate 5-9 days after your last dose. So IDK what to trust. LOL


----------



## kelster823

TntArs06 said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls :wave:
> 
> TNT if you go into your fertility friend and click on home page setup just above the calendar then it comes up with 'your charting home page web address' in a box, just copy that and paste it in the text. Or better in your siggy so we can stalk all the time :D
> 
> :wave: Wispy! Hope you manage to get some sleep!
> 
> x x x
> 
> Good Morning/Afternoon Ladies.
> 
> Here is the address https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e3eae
> 
> I am not quite sure what a "siggy" is....hahaha :rofl: I didn't buy the VIP membership yet because it confuses my fertility dates I think. Only because I dont think it recognizes my clomid. I was told after you were done with clomid you would ovulate 5-9 days after your last dose. So IDK what to trust. LOLClick to expand...


TNTA nope this takes us to your ticker.. on the side you will see homepage click on that and then you'll see Your Charting Home Page Web Address:

that's the URL you want to post :)

LINNY MUH LOVE.. hello babe!!!!!! 



> He's so lovely to me, his first words to me this eve after getting in from work was 'nice parking!!!' eeeerrrrm I'm rubbish at it still cos obviously still getting used to a car, what a poo head

:rofl: something Jeff would say to me too LOL


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> TNT - you defo. Ovulated on the day FF said you did, but I dont see any BDing around that time....why not????
> 
> Welsh - yeah to being 6lbs lighter...woohoo!!!!! Also glad to hear you dont have PCOS.
> 
> Wispy - whats this stuff about the blood pressure? Hmmmm, I have never heard that.
> 
> SBB - hows that wonderful lil bean of yours!
> 
> Kel - yeah for possible Ov....and even better on the bding last night.
> 
> Never, Mandy, Celtic, and all the other maca girls, how are we today?
> 
> Well I am doing ok today....Just sitting here waiting for my body to make and release a nice healthy egg!!!!

Well I did what my dr said to do. He said 5-9 days after finishing my clomid would be when id Ov. So I didn't know what to trust...the FF site or my dr. I think this month Im gonna BD from 5 days on until the end of what FF says....LOL just in case. Maybe a tiresome few nights. LOL


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls :wave:
> 
> TNT if you go into your fertility friend and click on home page setup just above the calendar then it comes up with 'your charting home page web address' in a box, just copy that and paste it in the text. Or better in your siggy so we can stalk all the time :D
> 
> :wave: Wispy! Hope you manage to get some sleep!
> 
> x x x
> 
> Good Morning/Afternoon Ladies.
> 
> Here is the address https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e3eae
> 
> I am not quite sure what a "siggy" is....hahaha :rofl: I didn't buy the VIP membership yet because it confuses my fertility dates I think. Only because I dont think it recognizes my clomid. I was told after you were done with clomid you would ovulate 5-9 days after your last dose. So IDK what to trust. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> TNTA nope this takes us to your ticker.. on the side you will see homepage click on that and then you'll see Your Charting Home Page Web Address:
> 
> that's the URL you want to post :)
> 
> LINNY MUH LOVE.. hello babe!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> He's so lovely to me, his first words to me this eve after getting in from work was 'nice parking!!!' eeeerrrrm I'm rubbish at it still cos obviously still getting used to a car, what a poo headClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: something Jeff would say to me too LOLClick to expand...

Oh ok I think i got it!! LOL little slow today apparently. hahaha

here it is:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e3eae


----------



## sparkle05

kelster823 said:


> Sparkle-- hi ya sweets, how ya feeling????????? oh noooooooo I hope the lil one is OK and it doesn't leave a big mark... poor thing
> 
> Celtic- so glad to hear your doc apointment went well.. :) that is just so wonderful....
> 
> Wispy nah you are't a nerd, I am just too tom boyish.. LOL but girlie girlie too :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Never- this is gonna be a FUN football season this year with you, I'll keep ya updated on the scores :) :)
> 
> Yazzy.... HEY :wave: glad you stopped by and found us... I bout had a heart attack yesterday when I went to post and the thread was GONE... I was like HUH ??? yay on the Maca
> 
> 
> WHERE THE HELL IS LINNY TODAY?????????????????????????

Im fine thanks kelster and you ? Im just waiting for the symtoms to start :dohh: Hope they start soon so i can start to feel pregnant lol. I see you may be heading for the TTW soon :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

TTC, Never- Sbb....and others I believe this is my chart for last month and this month!! Hope it works..... https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e3eae


----------



## Linny

Kel - ooooooh looks like your in with a chance! Couldn't keep your hands off your man :sex: :happydance: What will be will be, FX'd :hugs:
Oh and seriously........is that really pictures of your living room? Is there a bar in or am I being blonde???

Sparkle, poor lil one! I hope she's ok! You could cheer her up by telling her about the time I got smacked in the face with a wheely bin lid :dohh:It was a windy day and as I was putting it out the lid flipped back and hit me in the mouth :rofl: Broke my front tooth and smashed open my lip........true story :haha: Roll on the :sick:

Welshie - :happydance: on the weight loss hun!!!

Never - another day closer to DH :hugs: Are you getting him on the maca??

Hows everyone else??


----------



## kelster823

> is that really pictures of your living room? Is there a bar in or am I being blonde

lol it is actually our basement.. "The HOLE".. as our friends have dubbed it.... but yep it is mine and that is a bar.. 
Jeff built it and then added the kegorater in afterwards so we always have beers a flowing :) just like a regualr bar- beer on tap :) but I haven't touched the thing in about 2 weeks.. LOL we have a pizza oven (small one), deep fryer, and mircowave also.... 
heres a better shot

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs297.ash1/22448_1348212032463_1446205417_30979794_4331330_n.jpg

and yes to both of you Linny and Sparkle... I COULD be in TTW but I gotta wait to see what the temps dooooooooooooooooo. no confirmed O yet :( 

Sparkle those symptons will come with time.. the sore boobies, crampie cramps, I HOPE NO MS but if ya get it that is wonderful....

Tnta- yep that took us to your charts.. you seem not to temp at the same time each day, do you work funny shifts?


----------



## nevertogether

linny! okay it's bed time for me after this post. dh isn't on the maca. he doesn't need it. lol he is taking fertil aid now for the sperm quality and all that, but the libido and energy the man doesn't need. he already has plenty! ADHD and lack of :sex: he should be fine :) haha

:wave: goodnight ladies!


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> linny! Okay it's bed time for me after this post. Dh isn't on the maca. He doesn't need it. Lol he is taking fertil aid now for the sperm quality and all that, but the libido and energy the man doesn't need. He already has plenty! Adhd and lack of :sex: He should be fine :) haha
> 
> :wave: Goodnight ladies!


nite sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparkle05

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh linny thats hillarious :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I cant wait to tell her in the morning.

Never, good night :hugs::hugs:

Right ladies i'm feeling very tired tonight so i'm off for a bath and bed. See you all in the morning :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Linny

Night never hun!!

Kel - Im sooooooo jealous, i'd love a basement like that! I LOVE beer and i LOVE pizza, its my idea of heaven! If that was my house, I'd never be away from the place :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Linny

Night night sparkle, hee hee I'm an idiot aren't I xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha kel, I think my dh would love to come and watch football with your dh....so they can debate whos team is better....LOL

wispy - Do you think maybe you should decrease your dosage and then slowly increase that way it will give your body time to adjust.

Celtic - so happy to hear you are getting some answers...Not sure what to say about the spotty ewcm......what cd are you on? did they do a pg test?

sparkle - Oh poor baby....I hope her teeth are ok though.

yazzy - hi there, glad to hear you are loving the maca.

linny - woohoo on no spotting, maybe there is no spotting because you are pg...fxed for you!!! 

never - g'night!!!

TNT - yeah usually you do ov around 5-9 days after your last pill but it can take longer....Maybe next cycle you can try using some OPK's....that way when you get the surge you can bd. You def. oved though so that is good news.

been out and running errands then went to the gym....I love this maca, it really gives me energy!


----------



## ttcbaby117

night night sparkle!


----------



## kelster823

my house is ALWAYS open.... Jeff makes the bestest wings around :) 

Nite nite sparkle................


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh my....Watch out we might just be there this season....LOL....funny though we have great family friends who live in Jersey....specifically galloway township..is that far from you?


----------



## kelster823

umm bout an hour and a half maybe a tad less south.. that is down by Atlantic City and it can take us up to two hours to get there

I am more up by NYC just off to the west of NYC... 

woooooo hoooooooo visitors... :lol:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh not far then. We go once a year...we might be going for my birthday (october) this year...we love black jack so we spend most of our evenings at the borgata.....If we dont go to AC then we might end up in Maine with another friend who has a vacation home there. We are up in the air right now.


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> Oh not far then. We go once a year...we might be going for my birthday (october) this year...we love black jack so we spend most of our evenings at the borgata.....If we dont go to AC then we might end up in Maine with another friend who has a vacation home there. We are up in the air right now.

that is awsome.. we usually go to the ShowBoat.... been to the Borgata once just for a concert though

where is Msine?


----------



## SBB

Evening girls :D 

I've been stalking all day but I can never be bothered to write long replies on my phone it's too hard!! 

*Celtic* thanks hun, I am actually 8 weeks today. My ticker kept playing up and not changing and I had to keep messing with it to get it right... 
My next scan is Monday, when I'll be 8+6 - keeping everything crossed bubs is ok and the ovary has gone down.... 
Glad your docs appointment went well, sounds like they're being pretty thorough which is good. 
Can I ask about the diabetes when you were pregnant? Do you know what causes it? OH is convinced I'll get it because i keep eating loads of fruit! But it's all I feel like :shrug: 
If you're not bleeding too much to :sex: I think you should, just in case you're OVing super early! Unlikely I know but I always think you should listen to your body! 
Yep the Clomid thread got out of hand... There's also threads about smoking and drinking in 1st tri that have turned nasty. I don't see why people can't put forward their opinions in a grown up manner... Most people can but then 2 people always have to start bitching and it ends up getting locked! 

*Welshie* I am pleased you don't have pcos :happydance: sounds like the doc appointment was good so hopefully it's all going to work itself out soon :D 
And the 6lb is _amazing_ - you've done soooo well you should be v pleased with yourself. Now make sure you keep it up :haha: 

*Sparkle* hope Kizi will be ok - sounds painful :(
Hypnotherapy sounds interesting. I still feel horribly sick so I really don't think the acu has worked today :( 

*Wispy* sorry about the headaches that sucks :( 

*Yazzy* glad you found us! Can't we go back to TTC section? I don't like it here as much I had all my bookmarks set on 2 computers and my iphone :cry: :haha: 
Great the Maca is taking effect :D

*Linny* that's great news you're not spotting - hope you get the longest LP ever of 8.5 months :D
Linny I'm sorry but I just laughed out loud at the wheelie bin story! 

*TNT* siggy is signature at the bottom of your posts I see you've done it :) 
I'd say generally you will ovulate a few days after Clomid, but it's different from person to person. Temps are the most reliable way of knowing when you've OV'd if you have clear charts. I don't know how it works with your donor... do you get just one 'go' a cycle or more? I think I'd 'make the transfer' after the +OPK so the :spermy: have a chance to get where they need to be! 

*Kell* f**king hell I can't believe that's your basement - awesome :D Bet you have people over all the time!

*Never* Goodnight hun - you're always off to bed when I get on :( sweet dreams - not too long now til DH is home :happydance: 

Hey *TTC* - Wow time flies you're on CD6 already! I hope it's going quickly for you... 

:wave: to everyone else sorry if I missed anyone :hugs: 

Well I had acu today, didn't do much I have to say - I still feel yuck. She has stuck these tiny tiny needles on a pad kind of thing in my wrists, and I leave them in for a week if I want to. They are meant to help with the sickness. But they feel weird and I can feel them if I move my wrists so unless they wriggle out a little I'll probably just take them out... We'll see... 

Got NO work done today :( oops... 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey sbb -I was just thinking of you....hahaha...I am drinking some grapefruit juice to help with my cm...did you drink it also? Also, I have some soft cups coming in...woohoo...i will do what you did but with preseed instead.

If that acu doesnt work then I would try those bands they use for seasickness....do you know what they are? I have heard they help a bit.


----------



## kelster823

> Well I had acu today, didn't do much I have to say

aww hun I am sorry :( do you have a bumpy ba dee bump yet?


----------



## SBB

TTC thanks hun, I tried those bands they didn't work... They are based on acupuncture points so these teeny needles are 'the real thing'.... 

Erm yes I did drink grapefruit juice in my smoothie every morning. Still barely had any ewcm though! Really glad you're getting softcups you'll love them! 

Kell I kind of have a little rounded tummy.... But I think all it is is that I can't be bothered to breathe it in anymore! If I do then it's the same as before! I still weigh the same... Bigger boobs though I was a 34C now bought some 34Ds :D 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow Holy boobs sbb...hahahahaha...your dh must be loving that!


----------



## kelster823

DANG girl.. D's........ wooo hoooo :rofl: I am sure Danny is loving that :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

No he's not allowed to touch they hurt too much :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> No he's not allowed to touch they hurt too much :rofl:
> 
> X x x

I TOTALLY hear ya on that one... LOL 

I am lucky to fill a B cup, well I can go SMALL C but there is a lot of room.... 

the ladies in my family weren't blessed with big boobies :lol:


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- Well I was temping around 8 when I was going to class and now that I have a break I tend to sleep in more. So I started temping around 10. What time do you guys temp?

SBB- I finally figured it out. LOL And my donor comes every other day from when the clomid calculator says to start BDing. I use the opk strips and last month I got three pos ones so IDK if thats possible or I just read them wrong. This cycle I will be more aware of my body and probably start temping at a regular time.


----------



## Linny

SBB you crack me up chick!! When my friend found out she was pregnant, she had the cutest rounded pot belly when she was around 10weeks but her boobs, they were something.........HUGE!! I couldn't take my eyes off them :haha:! If i ever fall pregnant i hope to have a pair cos I'm only 34b :happydance:

I'm glad my story made you chuckle, I just hope the :sick: passes sweets!

ttc :hi: you planning your battle plan for this ttc month :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

> What time do you guys temp

5:45 to 6:15am with the exception of Wednesdays (I gotta go into the office on those days) so that temp is at 3:30-3:45am .. grrr LOL


----------



## TntArs06

Well yesterday I bought my first bottle of maca...waiting for some sort of side effect like you ladies mention. But nothing yet...but today is only day 2 taking them. I have one more day of clomid and then its WAIT WAIT WAIT for my opk surge. Im thinking im gonna have my donor come this saturday so I can do the routine over again... 

LOL:rofl: Gotta love the softcup and having your feet and rear in the air for an hour. haha But this time im ordering preseed to help things along.

Wish you all luck and tons of :dust:


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> What time do you guys temp
> 
> 5:45 to 6:15am with the exception of Wednesdays (I gotta go into the office on those days) so that temp is at 3:30-3:45am .. grrr LOLClick to expand...

WOW my goodness that is early!! LOL Specially 3. I hardly get to bed by that time (insomnia). Im thinking maybe 9 or 10 for me.:haha:


----------



## TntArs06

I ordered my pre-seed today! Im super excited


----------



## SBB

Kell my family are the same, all quite small boobed! apart from my little sis who's a D. My big sis is prob an AA but she is very skinny...

TNT I had 3 +opks so it's possible... seems you didn't ov til a few days after though, usually it's straight after... The digital OPKs are great as they are a simple yes or no... no lines to interpret...
Do you mind me asking why you're using a donor? Sorry if you've already answered that!
I think it will help to temp at the same time every day, and as soon as you wake up. I set my alarm for before I have to get up, take my temp then go back to sleep for a bit... 
Have a look in LTTTC as there are a few people there who use donors, I'm sure they syringe it in to get it nearer the cervix opening.... 

Thanks Linny hun :hugs: Lol seriously my boobs hurt pretty bad, but when they started getting bigger I'd get Danny to feel them each day to see if they'd grown :rofl: 
I have a friend who is sooooo skinny she has no boobs at all - I'm not exaggerating, but when she was pregnant they went up to a G cup!!! I don't know how she didn't fall over! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

SBB said:


> Do you mind me asking why you're using a donor? Sorry if you've already answered that!

:rofl: :dohh: just realised after I wrote that it says 'DP' in your details and I thought it said 'DH' - silly me :D 

Check out what the rainbow mummies think about the syringe thing - sorry I'm not trying to ram it down your throat just want you to get your bfp quick!! 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

morning all

just updating my signatures :) will have to catch up now


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> Thanks Linny hun :hugs: Lol seriously my boobs hurt pretty bad, but when they started getting bigger I'd get Danny to feel them each day to see if they'd grown :rofl:
> I have a friend who is sooooo skinny she has no boobs at all - I'm not exaggerating, but when she was pregnant they went up to a G cup!!! I don't know how she didn't fall over!
> 
> x x x

:rofl: :brush: what a funny conversation to walk in on so early in the morning lol ...its not soo early its nearly 8 am :D


----------



## dandybrush

TntArs06 said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What time do you guys temp
> 
> 5:45 to 6:15am with the exception of Wednesdays (I gotta go into the office on those days) so that temp is at 3:30-3:45am .. grrr LOLClick to expand...
> 
> WOW my goodness that is early!! LOL Specially 3. I hardly get to bed by that time (insomnia). Im thinking maybe 9 or 10 for me.:haha:Click to expand...

i temp most mornings around 4am :) sometimes a bit earlier or later depending when i wake up my alarm is set for 4.45 so if i dont wake up at 4 ill do it then


----------



## SBB

Lol dandy our weird night time conversations are your morning ones! Good morning.... I'm off to bed in a minute - that's kind of strange! Have a lovely day :D 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> Evening girls :D
> 
> 
> *Celtic* thanks hun, I am actually 8 weeks today. My ticker kept playing up and not changing and I had to keep messing with it to get it right...
> My next scan is Monday, when I'll be 8+6 - keeping everything crossed bubs is ok and the ovary has gone down....
> 
> Can I ask about the diabetes when you were pregnant? Do you know what causes it? OH is convinced I'll get it because i keep eating loads of fruit! But it's all I feel like :shrug:
> 
> *Sparkle* hope Kizi will be ok - sounds painful :(
> Hypnotherapy sounds interesting. I still feel horribly sick so I really don't think the acu has worked today :(
> 
> *Yazzy* glad you found us! Can't we go back to TTC section? I don't like it here as much I had all my bookmarks set on 2 computers and my iphone :cry: :haha:
> Great the Maca is taking effect :D
> 
> :wave: to everyone else sorry if I missed anyone :hugs:
> 
> Well I had acu today, didn't do much I have to say - I still feel yuck. She has stuck these tiny tiny needles on a pad kind of thing in my wrists, and I leave them in for a week if I want to. They are meant to help with the sickness. But they feel weird and I can feel them if I move my wrists so unless they wriggle out a little I'll probably just take them out... We'll see...
> 
> Got NO work done today :( oops...
> 
> x x x

SBB can i ask when the morning sickness started for you? or is it just started now? hope you feel better soon btw :hugs:



SBB said:


> TTC thanks hun, I tried those bands they didn't work... They are based on acupuncture points so these teeny needles are 'the real thing'....
> 
> Erm yes I did drink grapefruit juice in my smoothie every morning. Still barely had any ewcm though! Really glad you're getting softcups you'll love them!
> 
> Kell I kind of have a little rounded tummy.... But I think all it is is that I can't be bothered to breathe it in anymore! If I do then it's the same as before! I still weigh the same... Bigger boobs though I was a 34C now bought some 34Ds :D
> 
> x x x

haha soon as im pg im gonna stop sucking mine up too


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> Lol dandy our weird night time conversations are your morning ones! Good morning.... I'm off to bed in a minute - that's kind of strange! Have a lovely day :D
> 
> X x x

:D ok goodnight :) i shall enjoy the thread while i am at work :coffee:


----------



## dandybrush

nevertogether said:


> linny! okay it's bed time for me after this post. dh isn't on the maca. he doesn't need it. lol he is taking fertil aid now for the sperm quality and all that, but the libido and energy the man doesn't need. he already has plenty! ADHD and lack of :sex: he should be fine :) haha
> 
> :wave: goodnight ladies!

maybe i should put my OH on maca....the only time he ever wants any :sex: is when im asleep :/ maybe it would get him more into it earlier in the night if he was on it...


----------



## SBB

The 'morning' sickness started before I'd got my bfp actually! But got worse until it was all day long which it is now... I'm not complaining hopefully it all means bubs is healthy

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

geez sbb I didnt realize you were feeling sick before you BFP....Cuz you got your BFP early...did you test b/c of the sickness..or just cuz you are a poas addict?

Linny - thats right, I am getting my arsenal together..this is my last month before surgery so I have to give it my best go...so this is what I am doing.

maca - 1200mgs per day
clomid - days 5-9 50mgs
1 cup of grapefruit juice in the morning
2 cups of green tea throughout the day
softcups and preseed
robitussin about 5 days before estimated O

Not sure if this all is going to work but I have to do something to feel like I gave it my best!

I am a 36 c right now, i am so afraid once I get pg that I will be able to throw my boob over my shoulder to get it out of the way....hahaahaha


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh yeah and I cant forget the prenatals!


----------



## SBB

Nah ttc I'm just a poas-aholic!! 

I hope all that stuff works for you... Don't forget to orgasm after dh to suck them all up :D once you get your softcups you won't have to do it with your legs in the air!!

Lol boobs over the shoulder is only after beeastfeeding several babies :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok...orgasm after sex.....CHECK...hahahahaha...I am actually having some fun with this.

Yeah well....it just isnt natural to have boobs that you can swing over your shoulder....I swear it...but I will take it if it give me some babies!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Yeah, I can't wait to get pregger (.)(.) I BF two of my kids and my boobs are like deflated. It's sad, when I lay on my back they hang in my armpits...:rofl: At least they will fill up again for a little while. 
Sparkle: I hope your little one is OK....OUCH!

Dandy: I put my DH on Maca. I haven't seen a huge difference yet although he is in a better mood lately.

SBB: Are the acupunture needles on a bracelet? Can you see them or are they covered up with material? I hope it works for you!:flower:

ttcbaby: Thanks for the suggestion. I cut down my dose from 1500mg to 1000mg. I didn't have near the headache today that I did this past weekend so maybe I just need adjustment time. Oh and what does the grapefruit juice do? I love grapefruit juice and drink it just about everyday.

Linny: What a poop!

Yazzy: WELCOME!!!!:hi:

Well, I was supposed to be cooking dinner but I went to:munch: TacoBell instead..:haha: The DH isn't home yet and is probably expecting a pork roast with squash for dinner hmmmmm...it ain't happening tonight. :finger: I'm so bad! I think I will go clean the kitchen and then he can't be as mad at me.:shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> The 'morning' sickness started before I'd got my bfp actually! But got worse until it was all day long which it is now... I'm not complaining hopefully it all means bubs is healthy
> 
> x x x

thats awesome...i heard somewhere that feeling sick is good means bub is healthy :)


----------



## kelster823

no time to catch up on the thread as I am heading to beddie bye.. frigin 3:30am will be here sooner then I know it

I HATE WEDNESDAYS.. :rofl: but I shouldn't complain, I get to work rom home the rest of the week

Talk to ya all tomorrow...

PS gots some tender (.)(.) tonight.. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm LOL


----------



## dandybrush

Wispyshadow said:


> Yeah, I can't wait to get pregger (.)(.) I BF two of my kids and my boobs are like deflated. It's sad, when I lay on my back they hang in my armpits...:rofl: At least they will fill up again for a little while.
> 
> Dandy: I put my DH on Maca. I haven't seen a huge difference yet although he is in a better mood lately.
> 
> 
> ttcbaby: Thanks for the suggestion. I cut down my dose from 1500mg to 1000mg. I didn't have near the headache today that I did this past weekend so maybe I just need adjustment time. Oh and what does the grapefruit juice do? I love grapefruit juice and drink it just about everyday.
> 
> Well, I was supposed to be cooking dinner but I went to:munch: TacoBell instead..:haha: The DH isn't home yet and is probably expecting a pork roast with squash for dinner hmmmmm...it ain't happening tonight. :finger: I'm so bad! I think I will go clean the kitchen and then he can't be as mad at me.:shrug:

haha i do the same thing :thumbup: if im feeling like not doing dinner, i just clean the house haha so he cant really be mad at me :blush:

...im a size 12 D or 14 C not sure what that equates to in the 30's :shrug: im definatley not looking forward to the saggy boobs...i like mine how they are :kiss: :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> no time to catch up on the thread as I am heading to beddie bye.. frigin 3:30am will be here sooner then I know it
> 
> I HATE WEDNESDAYS.. :rofl: but I shouldn't complain, I get to work rom home the rest of the week
> 
> Talk to ya all tomorrow...
> 
> PS gots some tender (.)(.) tonight.. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm LOL

hmmmm could be a good sign? yeah working from home...you dont get to complain :growlmad: i have to get up at 4.45 every morning to be at work by 6am...thankfully i finish around midday everyday so i have my arvos to myself :happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

*SBB*- Ya I think my chart was a bit off possibly. Mainly due to me. It was my first time using FF and was a little confused. Now that I dont have VIP for FF im still a little confused. LOL I am going to start temping at the same time everyday so It will be more accurate. And I use a donor because my partner and I cant produce a child. LOL :haha: So we have a really good friend that donates for us every other day!! He's a trooper. LOL I was thinking of getting a syringe to put up in cervix better and then put the cup in. But im not sure yet.

*Dandy*- HI:hi: I think I will start setting my alarm and just doing it then. Before I was within an hour or so in between. But im assuming I need to be around exact time everyday. :winkwink:

I noticed that someone (cant remember which i read) but they take 1200mg of Maca???? I only take 600. Should it be more?


----------



## ttcbaby117

tnt - try the syringe, there is a lady on here who had a lap and couldnt bd so she used the syringe and got pg....it does work.

kel - yeah for sore boobies!!! That is a great ov sign.

wispy - I hope you are completely headache free tomorrow.

well ladies I must go now....spend some time with the DH....he just got in from Rugby practice and (I know it sounds gross) but I love how he smells fresh off the pitch! Chat tomorrow!


----------



## nevertogether

good morning ladies! :hi:

how is everyone doing?

kel - the sore (.)(.b)'s sound like a good sign! mine always get sore during or right after ovulation, but hoping your's is a sign of something even better. you know, when you said atlantic city, you made me think of my cousin. his daughter (my 2nd cousin), her grandfather is anthony capone. do you know who that is? he always takes her to atlantic city. i always here such cool stories about it, ha.

tnt - i take my temps at around 4:30-5:00am every day. right before i go to work :) oh, and i take 2,400mg a day. recommended dosage of MACA is 1,500mg-3,000mg per day so i would up it if i were you.

wispy - you crack me up! i'm not too much of a cook, DH is, but since he's gone i find myself eating out a lot more than before. i'm trying though! i really am. maybe when he is back from deployment i might actually be able to make a good meal, haha.

dandy - heck yeah, start your man on maca! it definitely couldn't hurt.

sbb - that's so true. you always get on right when i go to sleep, except for the weekends. i go to bed pretty early though. i need a lot of sleep or else i walk around like chopped up meat all day. 

ttc - nice little arsenal you got going there. i kind of feel the same as you since june is our only shot, so i pull out all the stops too. haha. i take wayyyy more than that and i love it all. i even have an ovacue to track my ovulation. i think i'm crazy sometimes.

sparkle - :hi: i hope everything is going well girl. keep us updated on your sticky bean! i sure i am jealous :) 

celtic, whit, delilah, mandy, yazzy, welsh, and anyone else that i forgot. i hope you all have a good day! i'm sure i will have plenty to catch up on when i get home, haha.


----------



## TntArs06

Never- Ya I definitely think I will up the dosage sense mine is so low. LOL So I think I will take more tonight and then more tomorrow. And definitely going to take temps on time everyday so it can be more consistant. Thanks girl and have a good day.

TTC- I think I will get a syringe and then use softcup afterwards. How do you get it close to the cervix? With a speculam or legs wide apart.... lOL idk. You have a good day as well!


----------



## dandybrush

tnt :hi: back :) sorry to hear you and ur partner cannot produce a child :( sounds like you have a very good friend indeed


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning maca ladies :hugs:

Kel, OMG your basement my DH would go mad for a place like that wow. Although i think if DH had a place like that it would attract his loud drunken friends. Maybe i could have it i quite often have my friends over for pizza lol.

TTC im sure she will be fine :hugs: Does drinking grapefruit juice help with the CM ? I came off of the implant in december and the only time i get any CM is around OV and that's not a lot. Even now that i'm pregnant i still don't have any lol 

Sbb, I was taken in and out of hospital with sickness with the last one. I had to be connected to a drip on a number of occasions. The nurse said to me " I know it doesn't feel like it now but sickness is a very good sign that all is well " I think I just about managed a smile when all I really wanted to do was punch her.

Wispy shadow, thank you i'm sure she will be fine :hugs:

Never :hi: nothing to report yet lol boobs a little sore :dohh: How are you doing ? You will soon be here reporting your own BFP :hugs:

Welshie, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

On the boob issue ladies i am already a 38DD and every time my babies are born i stay a cup size bigger than i was. :cry: 

Enjoy your day maca ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - sounds like a good idea to me :) taking temps at the same time every day is very important. 

sparkle - glad to hear it's not too uncomfortable for you yet. i'm good and hoping for my :bfp: soon!

good morning, got to play football for PT kel so i thought of you, hehe. i made an interception the first play, but then all the guys kept passing to me too high and i never caught it again haha. oh well, it was a blast anyhow! off to work i go..!


----------



## sparkle05

I have just had my first look on the first trimester boards whoo hoo. I think it maybe starting to sink in that im having a baby lol xx :blush:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: just popping in as I actually have to go out to a job today :( 

TNT I think up your dose, 2000-3000mg is ok... Also don't take it at night it might stop you sleeping! Great you've got a good friend like that as your donor :D hope it works quickly for you! 

Wispy the needles are on like a tiny sticky pad which is stuck to my wrist. I don't think they are working though and they are annoying so I think I'm going to take them out... 

Sparkle your sickness sounds awful I hope you don't get it so bad this time round... 

Morning kell :D that temp is looking great today! Is that the actual temp or did you adjust it? 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

I need to start taking notes so I remember every thing LOL

Kel your bar is cool is that your dog I see sleeping very cute :flower: I so glad she was so good and I dont have long to wait for the results. :flower:

TntArs06 try BD every second day so you dont end up sore LOL do you check your cervix at all, it would be good to add that data in to FF it will get rid of the cross hairs and give a clear OV but I agree with FF looks like it has your ov down. I paid the 10 for a 30 day and it gave me extra days so I got 60 days in the end :happydance:

SBB morning sickness is a great sign :hugs: I doubt you will develop gestational diabetes from eating fruit, its caused by the hormones in your body when you are pregnant,During pregnancy, various hormones block the usual action of insulin. This helps to make sure your growing baby gets enough sugar. Your body needs to produce more insulin to cope with these changes. Gestational diabetes develops when your body can't meet the extra insulin demands of the pregnancy. normally you do not develop it till the second or third tri but for some reason I have always developed it with in a few weeks. I think I am borderline and have a sugar intolerance bummer as I have a sweet tooth lol but I need insulin to help when pregnant LOL. some symptoms to watch out for are, Increased thirst now you would drink water till its coming out of your ears and still feel thirsty its a weird feeling. feeling tired (hard one when pregnancy does that any way) needing to pee all the time (another hard one as pregnancy does that as well ) dont worry about it GD controlled is fine :flower: Im taking a break this month till I know my body is ok so no BD hope the spotting stops soon! think I will start temping tomorrow again to get a better Idea.

TCCbaby Im on CD 7 I think today so way to early for OV, but I am taking a break as I have Thrush and the treatment is not working yet still have symptoms doc has taken a swab so I will know for sure what it is this week I hope, plus I do not want DH reinfected when its gone its gone this time. bummer really as maca is making me feel like I want jump him LOL I haven't taken a pregnancy test, plus I stopped temping LOL but pretty sure Im not I mean doc would have noticed yesterday when she was checking my cervix it would have been blue if I was wouldn't it:wacko: I normally get MS so I know if I was as well.


never, whit, delilah, mandy, yazzy, welsh,Dandy, :hi: hope your having a good day!


----------



## dandybrush

hoping everything clears up and settles down for you this month celtic so you can ttc next month :D

i have had a good day, i took the dog for a massive walk and am about to jump in the shower and then do dinner..no idea what im making yet


----------



## kelster823

Morning all



> Morning kell that temp is looking great today! Is that the actual temp or did you adjust it?

TOTALLY adjusted, frigin dogs had me up at 3:15am.. and yes, I have been up since that time.. that is 3 hours prior to my norm temp,, my temp read ony 97.26 which was a tad lower then the day before, but I really don't think it would be if I woke up at 6:00am.. I used that website you advised me of but I will see what happens with tomorrow's temps :winkwink:.... frigin WEDNESDAYS they put a wrench in everything...



> I have just had my first look on the first trimester boards whoo hoo

ohhhh Sparkle.. LOL that forum SCARED ME.... hope you are feeling good today.. I still can't believe you are preggos.... it is so awesome

Celtic- yes the doggies have their own beds downstairs LOL hope you are having a great day :hugs:

Dandy- dinner huh???? and it is only 4:45am here right now just starting my day... enjoy din din 

Hi to all my other lovely ladies, I gotta get the do done, dress, and then drive my nasty 1hr commute to work,, so I will talk with you all when I am in the office


----------



## SBB

I think that's cool with the temp cos it's sooooo early if def makes a big difference... 

Hve a good day Hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

have a good day everyone :)


----------



## dandybrush

4.45am...thats early...


----------



## Delilahsown

:wave:


----------



## kelster823

> I think that's cool with the temp cos it's sooooo early if def makes a big difference

KEWL :) I figured that much..... dang dogs :rofl:

everyone have a WONDERFUL day, I will check in from time to time, no meetings today so I should be around

Dandy you get up early toooooooooo... but I have to stay here til 4:00pm and then it is a hour and a half commute home :(

ETA: good morning Delia, you snuck in on me while I was typing

Never- flag football.. LOL that sounds like fun sweetie


----------



## Linny

Afternoon all :flower:!!

Another night and another restless night! I'm sure i can't sleep cos I'm wondering what my temp is gonna be :dohh:. Plus Oh decided to scream out in his sleep last night which made me chuckle :haha:

So 5am (an hour earlier was when I took temp..........36.29 :nope:), re-took it at 6am my usual time, after i woke a second time and it was 36.59!! Ive taken the first one, but not sure :shrug: My temps just seem to be all over the fricking place this month. My coverline is 36.5???? Its normally lower than that!

Good news.............as I speak still no spotting at 7dpo which is pretty much unheard of. Had cramping on and off all day, particularly this morning so I guess she could show at any time though :growlmad:

TNT - I take 2000mg of maca a day, never take it past lunchtime. I take my temp at 6am (unless like this morning I wake up earlier!!)

SBB - Isn't ginger biscuits supposed to help sickness? Could be an old wives tale :shrug: Also one of my pregnant friends says she used to eat a biscuit and drink a glass of milk before she went to bed and it would make he feel better in the morning!!

Kel- Errrr are you kidding half 3 in the am?? I only see that time if i need to pee in the night :haha:

Sparkle - I hope my boobies stay a size bigger!! Mine are little fried eggs :winkwink:

Dandy, never, del, whit, welshie, celtic, wispy :hi:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Goodmorning all!!! Celtic, Kelster, Linny, Delia, Never, Welshie, TTCBaby, TntArs, SBB, Dandy, Mandy, Yazzy.....:dust::dance::dust: And Sparkle since you are now full of the Babydust!!! :baby: prayers going out for you that he/she is a healthy, happy little bean:flower: If I forgot anyone to wish babydust to I'm sorry and I'll catch ya later:blush:

I'm feeling great this morning. No headache..:happydance: My DH told me last night that I was looking great and he said not like hey you are workingout and look great but he said just overall I was looking better. Hmmmm....they do say a good eggy release makes you look ravishing:haha: I am in a better mood lately not all crazy grouchy like I normally am. I tend to get a little snippy sometimes:gun:

Hope you all have a FABULOUS day!!!!!!! I'm gonna go make some tea and have my morning maca...:coffee: And it is freezing this morning, :cold: it is supposed to warm and time for me to be opening up my pool...BBBBRRRRRR!!!


----------



## kelster823

> Kel- Errrr are you kidding half 3 in the am?? I only see that time if i need to pee in the night

errr NO.. :rofl:
I gotta a question for you? why is your FF chart in fahrenheit? you use celcius? I think that might make a difference

Morning Wispy-- glad to hear to headache this morning :) pool--- LOL Ours has been opened for weeks now, well thanks to Miss Winter- snow and ice made it fall in :(


----------



## Linny

Hey wispy, glad youre full of energy, and the headaches are all gone!!

Kel - I don't know why it somes up on my link as fahrenheit, on my chart on FF its on celcius and thats how i've set it cos i just checked!! Bizarre!!


----------



## kelster823

That IS Weird, maybe cause I have mine set as fahrenheit but nooo cause I can see SBB's in celcius :shrug: ... haa frig it.. it's all good babe ...


----------



## Linny

Hmmm yep surely is weird! Been into chart settings and is is set to celcius and if I go into myself its celcius!! FF is trying to confuse me LOL!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - No I dont think it is crazy we are just being thourough....hahahaha

tnt - i would just stick it up there like a tampon and squirt it in...(sorry TMI).....and then insert the soft cup. If possible make him give you the sample in a sterilized cup, you can usually get those at any pharmacy.

sparkle - It is supposed to help with cm, but now that you are pg I dont think you will be needing it. Good to hear though that you got pG without it. At least I know I might have a chance. hows your daughter feeling?

Sbb - yeah I meant to say that about the friut...i know I keep refering to my sis but she had those same craving. She was having MS and the only thing she could tolerate was fruit. Doc said it was fine as long as it didnt last the entire pregnancy. I dont think you will be at risk for diabetes for eating fruit though.

Celtic -well I hope the thrush clears up soon hun, I know how uncomfortable that can be.

Kel - yeah nice temp!!!!!!!

Linny - I hope af stays away and you get your BFP....fxed for you!

wispy - glad to hear you are feeling great and headache free. 

Not much going on here, I wil not start temping until Sunday...I find that if I do that it doesnt stress me out as much. I temp about a week before OV is due and then stop after OV is confirmed. At least that is what I tried to do but I couldnt help myself last month.....hahahaahahha


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- I think I will do that! Anything to get the swimmers there faster with no interuptions. LOL

Wispy- HI:hi::dust: to you too!! Fingers crossed

Linny- I set my alarm this morning so I take it on time. Im following all the ladies advice on that one now! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

CelticNiamh said:


> I need to start taking notes so I remember every thing LOL
> 
> Kel your bar is cool is that your dog I see sleeping very cute :flower: I so glad she was so good and I dont have long to wait for the results. :flower:
> 
> TntArs06 try BD every second day so you dont end up sore LOL do you check your cervix at all, it would be good to add that data in to FF it will get rid of the cross hairs and give a clear OV but I agree with FF looks like it has your ov down. I paid the 10 for a 30 day and it gave me extra days so I got 60 days in the end :happydance:
> 
> SBB morning sickness is a great sign :hugs: I doubt you will develop gestational diabetes from eating fruit, its caused by the hormones in your body when you are pregnant,During pregnancy, various hormones block the usual action of insulin. This helps to make sure your growing baby gets enough sugar. Your body needs to produce more insulin to cope with these changes. Gestational diabetes develops when your body can't meet the extra insulin demands of the pregnancy. normally you do not develop it till the second or third tri but for some reason I have always developed it with in a few weeks. I think I am borderline and have a sugar intolerance bummer as I have a sweet tooth lol but I need insulin to help when pregnant LOL. some symptoms to watch out for are, Increased thirst now you would drink water till its coming out of your ears and still feel thirsty its a weird feeling. feeling tired (hard one when pregnancy does that any way) needing to pee all the time (another hard one as pregnancy does that as well ) dont worry about it GD controlled is fine :flower: Im taking a break this month till I know my body is ok so no BD hope the spotting stops soon! think I will start temping tomorrow again to get a better Idea.
> 
> TCCbaby Im on CD 7 I think today so way to early for OV, but I am taking a break as I have Thrush and the treatment is not working yet still have symptoms doc has taken a swab so I will know for sure what it is this week I hope, plus I do not want DH reinfected when its gone its gone this time. bummer really as maca is making me feel like I want jump him LOL I haven't taken a pregnancy test, plus I stopped temping LOL but pretty sure Im not I mean doc would have noticed yesterday when she was checking my cervix it would have been blue if I was wouldn't it:wacko: I normally get MS so I know if I was as well.
> 
> 
> never, whit, delilah, mandy, yazzy, welsh,Dandy, :hi: hope your having a good day!

To be honest.... I have no idea how to check my cervix. During a yearly exam my dr would hurt me soo bad I wouldn't know how to do it myself. LOL is that strange that I have no clue how to do that? :blush: I read about it but its hard to get myself up there to feel anything. (TMI im sure). Is there an easy way to do this? Because I will do whatever it takes!


----------



## nevertogether

kel - you missed my question :( hehe. i will ask again. i said, when you guys were talking about atlantic city. it reminded me of my cousin! his daughter (my 2nd cousin) well, her grandfather is anthony capone, do you know who that is? everytime i hear atlantic city..that's what i think of! she always tells me really cool stories about the place.


----------



## kelster823

sorry sweetie about missing your ? :( 

Anthony Capone as in the famous mobster? 

AC is kewl, but to addictive, if you know what I mean.. i am so glad we live 2 hrs away... once a year if enough for me :)



> Kel - yeah nice temp!!!!!!!

gotta wait for tomorrow though hun since I adjusted this temp myself.. it actually was lower then yesterday :(


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! Wow I just got in and slept for about 2 hours! I didn't mean to just sooo tired! 

TNT you know I wouldn't worry about checking your cervix, it only really confirms what your charts and opks tell you... Maybe give it a go in a couple of months but hopefully you'll have your bfp by then! 

I'm sleepy I need to catch up properly :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Thanks linny for the tip, I've tried Ginger biscuits no joy :(

Great you have no spotting :D let's hope it's cos there's a little bean snuggling in! 

your chart comes up in farenheit for me too :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

kel - i believe so. my cousin's ex wife (my 2nd cousin's mom) is maria capone manna. she's from NJ.


----------



## kelster823

I gotta ask a QUESTION,, be honest


do I really look my age?????? and does hubby look his too?? LOL LOL 

I just remember being in my twenties and having friends in their forties and I use to think.. hmmmm yeah they look 40ish

OMG I am cracking up here.. I am soo tired or reality is REALLY setting in that I am gonna be 40 in 3 months.......... and a possible 1st time mommy at almost 41..:jo:

Never- what awesome stories to hear.. Mobsters.. hmmmm we gots LOTS of that around here

SBB-- NAP??????????? dang what I would do for one now :sad1:


----------



## SBB

Kell I think you look younger and I've seen all your FB photos :D you're always smiley which I think makes people look younger too :happydance: same for jeff I think.... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Kell I think you look younger and I've seen all your FB photos :D you're always smiley which I think makes people look younger too :happydance: same for jeff I think....
> 
> X x x

awwww :friends: you are to kind but a BS'er... :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

kel - you really don't look your age. at least i don't think so. :shrug: i think you two look great and full of energy! i wouldn't even guess almost 40, not even near, haha. and sbb isn't bs'ing  it's very true!

ttcbaby - you are right. i guess we are just well planned, not necessarily crazy. hehe

wispy - very glad to hear the headaches went away and you are getting good reviews from the hubby :)

linny - i always want to call you linnybear haha i don't know why :D how are you hun? i hope the :witch: doesn't show for you. :ninja: sorry your temps are being so erratic. i sleep kind of restless too most of the time. i think because i'm anxious to talk to dh when i wake up. yes, i am that dorky that i miss dh when i sleep. hehe. but my temps aren't ever too erratic. glad to hear the spotting hasn't arrived yet, that is a good sign at least!

sbb - i'm sure you needed that little nap you got! bet you wished it was for longer.

celtic - i hope all of the doc appointments go well hun, sorry to hear you're having to go through so much! good job keeping the PMA!

sparkle - i can't wait until i have my bump with you! i hope this is a h&h 9 months for you. would you sprinkle some of your sticky baby :dust: on me?

dandy - i will take you up on the dinner. i am super hungry. looks like it's hamburger helper for me!

delilah - :wave:

tnt - i don't check my cervix either. i've tried a few times, and it's just not something i am good at haha. i guess i have to leave that off my resume :shrug: LOL :) the most i can do is check my cm, and figuring out what cm is what is enough for me.


----------



## kelster823

> i guess i have to leave that off my resume

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Thnxs to you too Never :friends:


----------



## SBB

yep Never I could have slept longer! But I only meant to have half an hour because I had people to call before 5pm and I woke up at 10 past :dohh: 

Kell I'm not bullshi**ing!! I agree with Never I think you look really energetic and fun! I bet you're more fun than most of my 30 year old friends! :haha: 

What's everyone having for dinner? I am going to make veggie Nachos.... Loads and loads of veggies on nachos with some melted cheese on top and some yoghurt (instead of sour cream :D)

Sooo hungry but OH is teaching til 8.30 :nope:

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

sbb - i would love to tell you that sounds good, and it did, until the yogurt. haha. i'm have four cheese lasagna hamburger helper. yummy!


----------



## kelster823

> What's everyone having for dinner

errr ummm I have no idea what Jeff took out for din din, usually Wed is take out nite, because I surely don't want to come home and cook... so I guess I will find out when I get home :lol:

:friends: you are too sweet......

Never we just bought the Chili Cheese and Double Cheese Quesadilla yesterday :lol:... I use turkey ground meat though


----------



## nevertogether

wow, those two sound really good. i bet we don't even have them here! our post sucks. i remember when i thought i was pregnant a few cycles back, i couldn't even find a pregnancy test. it was ridiculous! i might have to try that one day. let me know how they turn out!


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> wow, those two sound really good. i bet we don't even have them here! our post sucks. i remember when i thought i was pregnant a few cycles back, i couldn't even find a pregnancy test. it was ridiculous! i might have to try that one day. let me know how they turn out!

I sure will :) 

I never got to go in the post when Jeff was in... we weren't married, we weren't even suppose to be living together.. OH WELL.. :lol:
I got stopped once at the enterance.. and I was like OH CRAP... but they let me go in- it was late and he had just come back from being out in the fields. I had the car


----------



## nevertogether

haha, wow, yeah they might do the same thing here. they are weird sometimes. every post is different. ours is just small and blah! can't wait to go back to the states :)

oh kel - i'm getting very anxious! trying not to think about it too much, but it's soooo close to dh's arrival.


----------



## SBB

nevertogether said:


> sbb - i would love to tell you that sounds good, and it did, until the yogurt. haha. i'm have four cheese lasagna hamburger helper. yummy!

It's yummy I promise! We have a chilli chopped up with the veggies to add a bit of spice and the yoghurt makes it nice and cool. It's meant to be sour cream but I never buy that and natural yoghurt tastes pretty similar and is much better for you :D 

I have _no_ idea what any of the things you two are talking about even are :haha: 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

no hamburger helper there, wow.... haha i think america would come to an end with no hamburger helper. especially for us that can't cook, like me!

so an old friend of mine just found me on facebook, she too worked at the bar with me, she is like 7 months pregnant! so that's now 4 of my bar co workers pregnant. geez!


----------



## kelster823

> oh kel - i'm getting very anxious! trying not to think about it too much, but it's soooo close to dh's arrival

I BET SWEETIE... I BET............ lordy seriously we better not see your arse on here for DAYS 
i am getting all excited for you---

SBB-- Hambuger Helper.. ummm but then again you don't eat meat so,, LOL

https://www.rrfb.org/SNL/images/ham_help.jpg


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs:

SBB i'm hoping that the sickness stays away this time too, but if it doesn't then i will cope lol. I just want a healthy baby at the end of it. 

Delilah, :hi: hope you are well :hugs:

Linny, :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: no spotting. What i would give for fried eggs for boobies. When you come to collect jack perhaps we can swap boobies too :rofl:
That will be two sets of boobies that i will give you :rofl:

Whispy, glad your feeling better today :hugs:

TTC, she is ok today thanks, she looks like she has had botox lol I'm glad i have given you hope. I honestly have not had any proper CM since december and still managed to get preggers :hugs:

Kel 40 is a great age to have a baby. I had my son at 16 my daughter at 22 and my last daughter at 28. I can honestly say the older the better. Well may be not 80 :rofl: I just have so much more to give. I think as you get older you just chill out about things. Kel i want to say you do not look your age you have a lovely fresh happy look. You look good girl :hugs::hugs:

Never this is for you chick :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
I hope that's enough :rofl: Let me know if you need any more. :hugs::hugs:

Hello to all the maca ladies hope you enjoy your evening :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

DH is actually getting in to germany the 1st of june, but he isn't for sure seeing me then. it depends on if his ncoic lets him! and if she does, well, he will have to drive 45 minutes everynight to see me. he said he will though :) if he does that, then i will get to see him for most of the month. oh i have my fingers crossed! :hugs: if not, just the last week, but i want the whole month!

by the way, the picture of hamburger helper is hilarious..makes my mouth water! haha


----------



## sparkle05

Oh i forgot to say my SIL has announced her pregnancy and her baby is due in november. We will be 2 months apart. My poor mum that will take her grandchild count up to 11 :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## kelster823

> he will have to drive 45 minutes everynight to see me

the BESTEST frigin 45 minutes each day of his life... 

Sparkle= thanks hun :hugs: I was JUST watching in TLC (the Learning Channel) on Sunday nite and it was about a woman- NO JOKE- who was *70 * flucking 70 who had her first child.. of course it wasn't her eggie but STILL... and she had a british accent :lol: and then some lady from the States had her 1st at 60....

whhooooaaaaaa NO WAY.. 42 is my cut off.. 

glad you feeling good sweetheart... :) that is so awesome.. so do you have a DUE DATE YET????


----------



## sparkle05

70 :loopy: god what can you offer a child at 70 you may only be around another 10 years you probably wont see your child reach 20.
By my dates i'm due on the 24th of january :happydance::happydance::happydance: all my babies have been born 4 days early and they were all born at 36 minutes past the hour lol. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - those nachos sound yummy, I do the same but I use Greek Yogurt instead of sour cream.

never - OMG I havent eaten hamburger helper since college....Brings back great memories. 

Well I am going to the In-Laws (yipee *sarcastically*) for dinner.....My Father in law will probably make turkey chili because that is about all he knows how to make and my MIL does not cook...can you believe it. They used to make my DH come home from school and cook for them or they would order in....Stuff like that baffles me.

Congrats to your SIL sparkle!

Gosh i have been busy today we are renovating one of the houses I manage and I have spent just about the entire day out there and running to the tile store, etc......happy to be home now!


----------



## kelster823

sparkle05 said:


> 70 :loopy: god what can you offer a child at 70 you may only be around another 10 years you probably wont see your child reach 20.
> By my dates i'm due on the 24th of january :happydance::happydance::happydance: all my babies have been born 4 days early and they were all born at 36 minutes past the hour lol. :hugs::hugs:


wicked sweet.. hopefully we will have MORE to come the following month,, February and March too... 

jenny predicated me with a February 16th or March 2, 2011 due date. and well if anything happened on Monday she would be VERY CLOSE to the date BUT gender predictor has a boy and she picked a girl :lol: but that was only for shits and giggles anyways :)


----------



## SBB

sparkle05 said:


> What i would give for fried eggs for boobies. When you come to collect jack perhaps we can swap boobies too :rofl:
> That will be two sets of boobies that i will give you :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: 

Wow 11 grandkids that's a lot!! That's so weird they were all born at 36 mins past the hour :wacko:

That hamburger helper thing looks gross :sick: :haha: 

Never it's so exciting that it's getting close :kiss: - we will all be cheering you on for your bfp! 

70 year old mum is horrid... she'll be 80 when her kid is 10 :dohh: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Mmmmm TTC I have greek yog too I might use that instead of natural yog. 

I'm so friggin hungry and stupid OH is still teaching :haha: and these guys he teaches late NEVER leave. Even if I'm there saying 'dinners ready' they_ still_ stand there chatting - it does my head in. They are meant to leave at 8.30 but I have to make dinner for 9 cos they won't shut up.... GRRRRRR!!! 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

sbb - that sounds so frustrating! i don't understand people like that. i really don't, hehe. i usually feel like i'm imposing, even if i'm not, and do my best to leave. especially if someone is there saying dinner's ready. sheesh!


----------



## SBB

Exactly Never - and the worst thing is they don't even have anything interesting to say that would warrant them staying longer - they tell the most boring stories I've ever heard ??!!! I think I might stand there tonight and poke myself in the eyes until they leave!! 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

sbb - that would definitely be awkward, you should do it! haha. well, it's my bedtime (yes, i am asleep by 9pm. if i don't..well then i won't be worth crap the next day haha.) so glad i got to talk to you finally. wow - we were on here at the same time. such a suprise! 

sparkle thank you for all my baby dust. i'm drowning in it. yayyy!

good night my lovely maca ladies :wave:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hello all:flower:

Never ooh that would be so cool you will get to see him sooner I hope, :hugs: will you get to see him on your days off while your waiting as well. Thanks Im going to get my self sorted and then go from there. might be good news I get and if not its not the end of it all just means a wake up call to kick my ass in to taking better care of my self. :winkwink:

Sparkle whoo hoo cool on you SIL :happydance:

ttcbaby117 Thanks me too Im so over it now! 

TntArs06 dont worry about checking your cervix leave it for now, I normally check as I am not using OPKS so it helps me confirm OV, I agree with SBB advice on it :thumbup:

Kel you will be such a cool yummy mummy! your still young and do not look your age :)


----------



## nevertogether

celtic - thank you! i'm going to get to see him any opportunity that i have. if there is a weekend free, i will drive there and try to see him or he will drive and try to see me. we are taking EVERY opportunity since there is a chance it could be next april until i see him again, but hoping for sept/oct. the only thing we have confirmed is the 23-30 of june, which is my fertile window. other than that, it's all play by ear and see if we can see each other. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Night Never hun sweet dreams :D yay we were on at the same time :D 

Hey Celtic :wave: 

x x x


----------



## mazee71

On monday I started taking 1000mg of maca (tablet form). Been ttc #4 since January. Fell pg 1st month but was a chemical then fell again straight away only to mc. My cycles since jan have been 30 days long with O at day 17 ish. Last month I was taking vitamin b compound and cycle was 29 days long.

Since yesterday afternoon I have had lots of EWCM and light cramping on both sides. Can Maca bring on O and if so would it be doing so after only 3 days????? I usually have EWCM for a few days before O but not 5 days.

Any advice would be great


----------



## SBB

Hi Mazee welcome :hugs: 

Sorry to hear about your loss :( 

I don't know if Maca might bring it forward, I doubt it if you've only been taking it a few days... Could be the B vits? Or just a random shorter cycle.... 

Sorry that's not much help :shrug: 

x x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> celtic - thank you! i'm going to get to see him any opportunity that i have. if there is a weekend free, i will drive there and try to see him or he will drive and try to see me. we are taking EVERY opportunity since there is a chance it could be next april until i see him again, but hoping for sept/oct. the only thing we have confirmed is the 23-30 of june, which is my fertile window. other than that, it's all play by ear and see if we can see each other. :hugs:

I would be the same my self ooh so happy for you, I spent a month away from DH once and it was horrible you are amazing to cope as long as you do :hugs: I admire you :thumbup:



SBB said:


> Night Never hun sweet dreams :D yay we were on at the same time :D
> 
> Hey Celtic :wave:
> 
> x x x

Hi SBB :hugs:



mazee71 said:


> On monday I started taking 1000mg of maca (tablet form). Been ttc #4 since January. Fell pg 1st month but was a chemical then fell again straight away only to mc. My cycles since jan have been 30 days long with O at day 17 ish. Last month I was taking vitamin b compound and cycle was 29 days long.
> 
> Since yesterday afternoon I have had lots of EWCM and light cramping on both sides. Can Maca bring on O and if so would it be doing so after only 3 days????? I usually have EWCM for a few days before O but not 5 days.
> 
> Any advice would be great

It might do, I got EWCM just at the end of my AF and I spotted for a few days longer as well, so not the norm for me I would say the MACA is kicking in now it does work so could be increasing your fertile mucus which will noruish any Sperm while they wait on the egg! :thumbup: so get :sex: I should have said I have been on it about a week now I was taking Bvit as well but taking a break from them this cycle. it took ages for my MACA to get here because of the Ash cloud!


----------



## Linny

ha ha ha never........you can call me linnybear if you like :rofl: 

I'm sooooo happy to hear you might get to see DH much more :happydance:! If i could I'd lend you my car so you could drive and see him (esp as i STILL can't seem to drive - stay off the road in Yorkshire :rofl:) 

Night hun, I keep missing you too cos when OH gets home he justs repeats the phrase 'remember me' when I'm on here so I have to give him attention :haha:

Kel......Hamburger helper WTF is that???!! Is it meat or something?? You defo don't look your age, you two make such a cute couple too! It's weird talking to people when you can't see their profile picture, I feel like stalking some FB profiles so i can......well......stalk :happydance:

Sparkle.......hand over the boobies, its only fair :haha: My OH would have a field day, though he claims not to be a boob man, he really has no choice with me!!

SBB.....hmmmm it must be like having a permanent hangover, sounds terrible but at the same time you just know it'll be worth it!

TTC......thats some cocktail! This month i stripped it all back to just folic acid, maca and baby asprin!! I'm hoping thats whats helped the spotting. Still getting cramps and backache like she's coming, and i guess its too early for it to be anything else :shrug:


----------



## Linny

Hey maz!!

I wouldn't have thought maca would bring ovulation forward. I took maca and soy this cycle and that made me ovulate earlier but I think that was mainly down to the soy!

One thing I did notice this month was I had alot more EWCM than I've normally had!!


----------



## kelster823

Hi Celtic hun..:wave:



> It's weird talking to people when you can't see their profile picture, I feel like stalking some FB profiles so i can......well......stalk

you can stalk me if you like.. just PM me and I can give you may email addy and try to search for me on FB.... I have myself set so privately though so it may not work :lol:


----------



## SBB

I think we should have a day where everyone has to post a pic of themself and DH / DP / OH.... :D 

X x x


----------



## mazee71

thx girls, I stopped the B compound. Just taking folic acid and maca now, am tempted to try asprin too - or maybe start taking after getting a BFP


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> I think we should have a day where everyone has to post a pic of themself and DH / DP / OH.... :D
> 
> X x x

I think thats a really good idea! Change it for a few minutes so we can check each other out :haha:


----------



## Linny

mazee71 said:


> thx girls, I stopped the B compound. Just taking folic acid and maca now, am tempted to try asprin too - or maybe start taking after getting a BFP

I take baby asprin. A girl on BnB had lots of pre-af spotting like me and told me to try asprin and so far its working so I'll keep up with it for now!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - 

sbb- go out there and tell those people you have to feed your unborn child and they need to get out!!! Let me know what you think of the greek yogurt, I usually have it in the morning with some honey....but i do use it instead of sour cream and sometimes in mash potatoes....yummy! Yeah lets put up some pics....sounds good to me.

never - nite nite!

Linny - yeah this is my last month before going back to dr so I have to make suer I try everything. I have been reading about these softcups and will give it a try. I get no EWCM so I am doing alot of these things in order to make some....Maca didnt give me any, I wish it did.

Mazee - welcome...no my ov didnt move forward....let us know how you are getting on.

Well I am back home again, I had to run out and take care of some more stuff and am now waiting for dh to get home from work. So now i can chat chat chat away!!! LOL


----------



## SBB

Ok girls tomorrow everyone has to put up a pic of them and their other half! 

Ttc I had the natural yoghurt! It was already open so just used it up! But I'm gonna have Greek yog and raspberries in the morning mmmmmm.... I love Greek yog and grapes but they have to be REALLY crunchy ones :D 
I'm v fussy with fruit - it has to be really hard I don't do squishy or mushy fruit! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

morning everyone


----------



## SBB

Hey dandy :wave: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

Linny said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> I think we should have a day where everyone has to post a pic of themself and DH / DP / OH.... :D
> 
> X x x
> 
> I think thats a really good idea! Change it for a few minutes so we can check each other out :haha:Click to expand...

...i'll have a look for a piccy of both of us when i get home...so when you all wake up u can see :)



sparkle05 said:


> 70 :loopy: god what can you offer a child at 70 you may only be around another 10 years you probably wont see your child reach 20.
> By my dates i'm due on the 24th of january :happydance::happydance::happydance: all my babies have been born 4 days early and they were all born at 36 minutes past the hour lol. :hugs::hugs:

dude thats crazy haha 



ttcbaby117 said:


> sbb - those nachos sound yummy, I do the same but I use Greek Yogurt instead of sour cream.
> 
> never - OMG I havent eaten hamburger helper since college....Brings back great memories.
> 
> Well I am going to the In-Laws (yipee *sarcastically*) for dinner.....My Father in law will probably make turkey chili because that is about all he knows how to make and my MIL does not cook...can you believe it. They used to make my DH come home from school and cook for them or they would order in....Stuff like that baffles me.
> 
> Congrats to your SIL sparkle!
> 
> Gosh i have been busy today we are renovating one of the houses I manage and I have spent just about the entire day out there and running to the tile store, etc......happy to be home now!

nachos?? nachos?? i LOVE nachos!!! :yipee:

I love my inlaws, my MIL cooks my FIL never cooks though i have been told he makes the best spaghetti...am yet to try it, 

I think its wrong for parents to expect the child to come home and cook :( i hope you look after your OH better than they did  (no offence to the parent in laws)


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> Hey dandy :wave:
> 
> X x x

howdy :) whats new?


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> oh kel - i'm getting very anxious! trying not to think about it too much, but it's soooo close to dh's arrival
> 
> I BET SWEETIE... I BET............ lordy seriously we better not see your arse on here for DAYS
> i am getting all excited for you---
> 
> SBB-- Hambuger Helper.. ummm but then again you don't eat meat so,, LOL
> 
> https://www.rrfb.org/SNL/images/ham_help.jpgClick to expand...

I have never heard of hamburger helper before...does it go on hamburgers?? :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Dandy Yep the nachos were GOOD!! Yay post a piccie for us to see in the morning... 

It's 10pm here I'll be off to bed soon. OH is in a grump cos he's had a very long day and is tired :( 

x x x


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> kel - you really don't look your age. at least i don't think so. :shrug: i think you two look great and full of energy! i wouldn't even guess almost 40, not even near, haha. and sbb isn't bs'ing  it's very true!
> 
> ttcbaby - you are right. i guess we are just well planned, not necessarily crazy. hehe
> 
> wispy - very glad to hear the headaches went away and you are getting good reviews from the hubby :)
> 
> linny - i always want to call you linnybear haha i don't know why :D how are you hun? i hope the :witch: doesn't show for you. :ninja: sorry your temps are being so erratic. i sleep kind of restless too most of the time. i think because i'm anxious to talk to dh when i wake up. yes, i am that dorky that i miss dh when i sleep. hehe. but my temps aren't ever too erratic. glad to hear the spotting hasn't arrived yet, that is a good sign at least!
> 
> sbb - i'm sure you needed that little nap you got! bet you wished it was for longer.
> 
> celtic - i hope all of the doc appointments go well hun, sorry to hear you're having to go through so much! good job keeping the PMA!
> 
> sparkle - i can't wait until i have my bump with you! i hope this is a h&h 9 months for you. would you sprinkle some of your sticky baby :dust: on me?
> 
> dandy - i will take you up on the dinner. i am super hungry. looks like it's hamburger helper for me!
> 
> delilah - :wave:
> 
> tnt - i don't check my cervix either. i've tried a few times, and it's just not something i am good at haha. i guess i have to leave that off my resume :shrug: LOL :) the most i can do is check my cm, and figuring out what cm is what is enough for me.

I dont think I could possibly check mine everyday either. Having Endo...just sounds like it hurts. LOL I can't even use Tampons cause it hurts so bad TMI im sure...sorry. LOL I am just barely learning the difference between CM. LOL 

I hope you are having a wonderful day!!


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> Dandy Yep the nachos were GOOD!! Yay post a piccie for us to see in the morning...
> 
> It's 10pm here I'll be off to bed soon. OH is in a grump cos he's had a very long day and is tired :(
> 
> x x x

..ill have to buy ingredients now for my own nachos... :/

ok well goodnight if you leave before we chat again :) its no fun when the OH is in a mood...though normally im the moody one haha


----------



## TntArs06

Hello:hi: ladies!!

I had to read like 5 pages just to catch up. LOL:haha: How is everyone doing? 

Today was my last day of clomid so now I wait to OV. Still trying to get used to the signs and different CMs. But I did order my preseed last night so I should get it in a day or so. Hopefully by Saturday. Trying not to be to anxious or stressed out this month so i can "hopefully" get a BFP. 

Hope you are well. Take care ladie. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

TntArs06 said:


> I dont think I could possibly check mine everyday either. Having Endo...just sounds like it hurts. LOL I can't even use Tampons cause it hurts so bad TMI im sure...sorry. LOL I am just barely learning the difference between CM. LOL
> 
> I hope you are having a wonderful day!!

yeah i struggle to tell what cm is what :shrug: i just guess when i put it in FF i have started checking the cervix :blush: and will have to wait for it to change till i know the differences


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> I dont think I could possibly check mine everyday either. Having Endo...just sounds like it hurts. LOL I can't even use Tampons cause it hurts so bad TMI im sure...sorry. LOL I am just barely learning the difference between CM. LOL
> 
> I hope you are having a wonderful day!!
> 
> yeah i struggle to tell what cm is what :shrug: i just guess when i put it in FF i have started checking the cervix :blush: and will have to wait for it to change till i know the differencesClick to expand...

Well IM with you on that one. I still dont think I can even reach my cervix. LOL:haha:


----------



## dandybrush

TntArs06 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> I dont think I could possibly check mine everyday either. Having Endo...just sounds like it hurts. LOL I can't even use Tampons cause it hurts so bad TMI im sure...sorry. LOL I am just barely learning the difference between CM. LOL
> 
> I hope you are having a wonderful day!!
> 
> yeah i struggle to tell what cm is what :shrug: i just guess when i put it in FF i have started checking the cervix :blush: and will have to wait for it to change till i know the differencesClick to expand...
> 
> Well IM with you on that one. I still dont think I can even reach my cervix. LOL:haha:Click to expand...


haha yeah i think i need a longer middle finger..im gonna strain it while trying :dohh:


----------



## SBB

TntArs06 said:


> I dont think I could possibly check mine everyday either. Having Endo...just sounds like it hurts. LOL I can't even use Tampons cause it hurts so bad TMI im sure...sorry. LOL I am just barely learning the difference between CM. LOL

You poor thing that sounds horrid :( I think I have endo but it's no-where near as bad as that... :hugs: 

Yay I hope you OV soon it's v exciting!

Dandy get some nacho ingredients they were so yummy - we had loads of veggies on them I could eat them again :D 

I don't mind OH being in a strop, he's normally not and he's been doing so much around the house and stuff because I'm so tired that I'll let him off :D 

I checked my cervix for over a month, and I have to say quite honestly it hardly changed! I don't think it was worthwhile.... But I know some people notice obvious changes and it can help... 

x x x


----------



## TntArs06

SBB- ya it is a bit painful but its almost like your used to it. But I dont think im that flexible to even try to test my cervix. LOL

Dandy- :haha::haha::haha: thats funny. I would probably strain mine as well!


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> I dont think I could possibly check mine everyday either. Having Endo...just sounds like it hurts. LOL I can't even use Tampons cause it hurts so bad TMI im sure...sorry. LOL I am just barely learning the difference between CM. LOL
> 
> You poor thing that sounds horrid :( I think I have endo but it's no-where near as bad as that... :hugs:
> 
> Yay I hope you OV soon it's v exciting!
> 
> Dandy get some nacho ingredients they were so yummy - we had loads of veggies on them I could eat them again :D
> 
> I don't mind OH being in a strop, he's normally not and he's been doing so much around the house and stuff because I'm so tired that I'll let him off :D
> 
> I checked my cervix for over a month, and I have to say quite honestly it hardly changed! I don't think it was worthwhile.... But I know some people notice obvious changes and it can help...
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

...veges...on nachos?? thats a weird concept... :wacko:  ive never had veges with it before, i do corn chips (obviously) with salsa and some kinda beans or meat sometimes even baked beans. with cheese on top (thats what i make at home anyways) i like the guacomole when im out but im not a fan of the sour cream

thats nice that he is looking after you :)

yeah if i see no changes ill give it up too


----------



## SBB

Well I'm a vegetarian so no meat for me :D but i just cook veggies (baby sweetcorn, corgette (or zucchini to you!) mushrooms, aubergine, onions, peppers, a bit of chilli) then pile it all on the corn chips and put cheese on top and cook... Then pop a bit of yoghurt on :D 

I can't believe how much I've talked about Nachos tonight :rofl: 

TNT it's pretty easy (TMI coming up!) you just squat like when you're going for a wee (or just do it before you go for a wee) and pop a finger up! Ha ha it does sound pretty funny! It's really easy though and you honestly don't need to be flexible... :haha: 

but anyway as I said I wouldn't bother - but if you're curious that's how... 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

told ya a frigin hour and a half commute home.. DAM no one knows how to drive in New Jersey... grrrrrr

anyhoooooo

SBB- poor Danny.. that IS a long day- but he is such a great guy- I can tell by his face-- it is soo sweet :) 

and I agree photos tomorrow.. not that you already don't know what I look like,, but I can post some oldies of us.. LOL I am talking REAL OLD... LOL 

Hey :wave: Dandy and TNTA..... i check just about everyday and soemtimes it feels REAL high and sometime medium but the CM definitely changes for me

right before I found out I was PG in April.. HOLY HELL lots and lots of creamy-hand lotiony CM

I NEVER have gotten the EWCM ever.............. so if we didn't hit the nail on the head the other nite then pre-seed will come into play next month, maybe that will work a little better... not that mine hadn't worked cause obviously it has.. but I'll try anything once.. LOL LOL




> you just squat like when you're going for a wee (or just do it before you go for a wee) and pop a finger up! Ha ha it does sound pretty funny! It's really easy though and you honestly don't need to be flexible

yep that's me in the bathroom :rofl:


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> Well I'm a vegetarian so no meat for me :D but i just cook veggies (baby sweetcorn, corgette (or zucchini to you!) mushrooms, aubergine, onions, peppers, a bit of chilli) then pile it all on the corn chips and put cheese on top and cook... Then pop a bit of yoghurt on :D
> 
> I can't believe how much I've talked about Nachos tonight :rofl:
> 
> TNT it's pretty easy (TMI coming up!) you just squat like when you're going for a wee (or just do it before you go for a wee) and pop a finger up! Ha ha it does sound pretty funny! It's really easy though and you honestly don't need to be flexible... :haha:
> 
> but anyway as I said I wouldn't bother - but if you're curious that's how...
> 
> x x x

Well I may try... not sure yet! LOL but they way you described it, it sounds a little bit easier! LOL I will do just about anything to get a BFP


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> told ya a frigin hour and a half commute home.. DAM no one knows how to drive in New Jersey... grrrrrr
> 
> anyhoooooo
> 
> SBB- poor Danny.. that IS a long day- but he is such a great guy- I can tell by his face-- it is soo sweet :)
> 
> and I agree photos tomorrow.. not that you already don't know what I look like,, but I can post some oldies of us.. LOL I am talking REAL OLD... LOL
> 
> Hey :wave: Dandy and TNTA..... i check just about everyday and soemtimes it feels REAL high and sometime medium but the CM definitely changes for me
> 
> right before I found out I was PG in April.. HOLY HELL lots and lots of creamy-hand lotiony CM
> 
> I NEVER have gotten the EWCM ever.............. so if we didn't hit the nail on the head the other nite then pre-seed will come into play next month, maybe that will work a little better... not that mine hadn't worked cause obviously it has.. but I'll try anything once.. LOL LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just squat like when you're going for a wee (or just do it before you go for a wee) and pop a finger up! Ha ha it does sound pretty funny! It's really easy though and you honestly don't need to be flexible
> 
> yep that's me in the bathroom :rofl:Click to expand...

I feel ya on the drive through NJ!! AWFUL!! I used to truck drive just for fun and drove my semi through NJ and it was the scariest most awful thing.

I too dont produce alot of CM so doc gave me estrogen and Im on all the other stuff that the ladies say help them. LOL I figured I would give it my all. Not sure how much my Endo will hold me back. So when you get Preg...you still produce cm??


----------



## SBB

I agree with Kell the CM is much more important, but if it doesn't 'come down' into your knickers you might have to go looking for that the same way!! 
TNT I got LOADS of thick white creamy CM after the Clomid! 

Kell you _have_ to post the pic of your wedding when you're standing in a hole!! :haha: 

Yes Danny is a sweetie :D bless him he's falling asleep I'll drag him off to bed soon - not sure I'll sleep after my long nap earlier but if not I'll just chat to you guys :D 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> Well I'm a vegetarian so no meat for me :D but i just cook veggies (baby sweetcorn, corgette (or zucchini to you!) mushrooms, aubergine, onions, peppers, a bit of chilli) then pile it all on the corn chips and put cheese on top and cook... Then pop a bit of yoghurt on :D
> 
> I can't believe how much I've talked about Nachos tonight :rofl:
> 
> TNT it's pretty easy (TMI coming up!) you just squat like when you're going for a wee (or just do it before you go for a wee) and pop a finger up! Ha ha it does sound pretty funny! It's really easy though and you honestly don't need to be flexible... :haha:
> 
> but anyway as I said I wouldn't bother - but if you're curious that's how...
> 
> x x x

you know that vege nachos does sound yummy...maybe i should try mine with some veges next time... :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

TntArs06 said:


> So when you get Preg...you still produce cm??

Yep an early sign for lots of people is a lot of creamy CM. I'm still getting some now but not loads. Some people don't get any though so if you don't it's not a bad sign... 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

they just don't know how to drive... 50mph in the fast lane-- GET THE HELL OUTTA MY WAY,, I gots a lead foot...LOL

yes I will post the photo of me in the hole.. 

if peeps don't know I am a tad TALLER then my hubby... LOL I have some with Jeff bald too.... going thru the police academy.. he was so cute bald... I loved it... 

aww nite nite Danny.. :)


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> told ya a frigin hour and a half commute home.. DAM no one knows how to drive in New Jersey... grrrrrr
> 
> anyhoooooo
> 
> SBB- poor Danny.. that IS a long day- but he is such a great guy- I can tell by his face-- it is soo sweet :)
> 
> and I agree photos tomorrow.. not that you already don't know what I look like,, but I can post some oldies of us.. LOL I am talking REAL OLD... LOL
> 
> Hey :wave: Dandy and TNTA..... i check just about everyday and soemtimes it feels REAL high and sometime medium but the CM definitely changes for me
> 
> right before I found out I was PG in April.. HOLY HELL lots and lots of creamy-hand lotiony CM
> 
> I NEVER have gotten the EWCM ever.............. so if we didn't hit the nail on the head the other nite then pre-seed will come into play next month, maybe that will work a little better... not that mine hadn't worked cause obviously it has.. but I'll try anything once.. LOL LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just squat like when you're going for a wee (or just do it before you go for a wee) and pop a finger up! Ha ha it does sound pretty funny! It's really easy though and you honestly don't need to be flexible
> 
> yep that's me in the bathroom :rofl:Click to expand...




TntArs06 said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> told ya a frigin hour and a half commute home.. DAM no one knows how to drive in New Jersey... grrrrrr
> 
> anyhoooooo
> 
> SBB- poor Danny.. that IS a long day- but he is such a great guy- I can tell by his face-- it is soo sweet :)
> 
> and I agree photos tomorrow.. not that you already don't know what I look like,, but I can post some oldies of us.. LOL I am talking REAL OLD... LOL
> 
> Hey :wave: Dandy and TNTA..... i check just about everyday and soemtimes it feels REAL high and sometime medium but the CM definitely changes for me
> 
> right before I found out I was PG in April.. HOLY HELL lots and lots of creamy-hand lotiony CM
> 
> I NEVER have gotten the EWCM ever.............. so if we didn't hit the nail on the head the other nite then pre-seed will come into play next month, maybe that will work a little better... not that mine hadn't worked cause obviously it has.. but I'll try anything once.. LOL LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just squat like when you're going for a wee (or just do it before you go for a wee) and pop a finger up! Ha ha it does sound pretty funny! It's really easy though and you honestly don't need to be flexible
> 
> yep that's me in the bathroom :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I feel ya on the drive through NJ!! AWFUL!! I used to truck drive just for fun and drove my semi through NJ and it was the scariest most awful thing.
> 
> I too dont produce alot of CM so doc gave me estrogen and Im on all the other stuff that the ladies say help them. LOL I figured I would give it my all. Not sure how much my Endo will hold me back. So when you get Preg...you still produce cm??Click to expand...




SBB said:


> I agree with Kell the CM is much more important, but if it doesn't 'come down' into your knickers you might have to go looking for that the same way!!
> TNT I got LOADS of thick white creamy CM after the Clomid!
> 
> Kell you _have_ to post the pic of your wedding when you're standing in a hole!! :haha:
> 
> Yes Danny is a sweetie :D bless him he's falling asleep I'll drag him off to bed soon - not sure I'll sleep after my long nap earlier but if not I'll just chat to you guys :D
> 
> x x x

my work commute is only 25 mins  and its not peak hour so thats good :happydance:

my CM changes lots, sometimes there is nothing sometimes a little...and others i feel like im peeing myself...TMI sorry i think the peeing myself stuff might be during ovulation? just a guess :shrug:

looking forward to seeing everyones piccies :) ill see what i can find when i get home this arvo

hey kelster :wave:


----------



## TntArs06

SBB- I guess Clomid dries me out a bit because I definitely do not have them in my knickers. Only when I wipe and I can barely tell. Sometimes I had to go in literally just to check my CM. And Im soo happy for you and your pregnancy. Thats amazing. I love how all the girls here get excited for each other. =)

Its like I look forward to reading everyones comments everyday. Makes you feel like you have someone there for you. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> So when you get Preg...you still produce cm??
> 
> Yep an early sign for lots of people is a lot of creamy CM. I'm still getting some now but not loads. Some people don't get any though so if you don't it's not a bad sign...
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

interesting...i assumed when u were pg it would all stop


----------



## CelticNiamh

Linny said:


> Hey maz!!
> 
> I wouldn't have thought maca would bring ovulation forward. I took maca and soy this cycle and that made me ovulate earlier but I think that was mainly down to the soy!
> 
> One thing I did notice this month was I had alot more EWCM than I've normally had!!

I am getting some now and thats very early for me, Im hoping it will help me in the long run though. 



kelster823 said:


> told ya a frigin hour and a half commute home.. DAM no one knows how to drive in New Jersey... grrrrrr
> 
> anyhoooooo
> 
> SBB- poor Danny.. that IS a long day- but he is such a great guy- I can tell by his face-- it is soo sweet :)
> 
> and I agree photos tomorrow.. not that you already don't know what I look like,, but I can post some oldies of us.. LOL I am talking REAL OLD... LOL
> 
> Hey :wave: Dandy and TNTA..... i check just about everyday and soemtimes it feels REAL high and sometime medium but the CM definitely changes for me
> 
> right before I found out I was PG in April.. HOLY HELL lots and lots of creamy-hand lotiony CM
> 
> I NEVER have gotten the EWCM ever.............. so if we didn't hit the nail on the head the other nite then pre-seed will come into play next month, maybe that will work a little better... not that mine hadn't worked cause obviously it has.. but I'll try anything once.. LOL LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just squat like when you're going for a wee (or just do it before you go for a wee) and pop a finger up! Ha ha it does sound pretty funny! It's really easy though and you honestly don't need to be flexible
> 
> yep that's me in the bathroom :rofl:Click to expand...

Kel Me too LOL :haha: I agree about the pictures as well :thumbup:

Hello to every one else :flower:


----------



## SBB

TntArs06 said:


> SBB- I guess Clomid dries me out a bit because I definitely do not have them in my knickers. Only when I wipe and I can barely tell. Sometimes I had to go in literally just to check my CM. And Im soo happy for you and your pregnancy. Thats amazing. I love how all the girls here get excited for each other. =)
> 
> Its like I look forward to reading everyones comments everyday. Makes you feel like you have someone there for you. Pretty cool stuff.

Thank you hun :hugs: 

Yep this thread is *the best*! Whatever you need, PMA, advice, a shoulder to cry on, to talk about Nachos - there's always someone here :haha: 

Clomid dries lots of people out so hopefully the estrogen will help. 

Right we are off to bed but I'll be back in a minute on my phone :D 

x x x


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> SBB- I guess Clomid dries me out a bit because I definitely do not have them in my knickers. Only when I wipe and I can barely tell. Sometimes I had to go in literally just to check my CM. And Im soo happy for you and your pregnancy. Thats amazing. I love how all the girls here get excited for each other. =)
> 
> Its like I look forward to reading everyones comments everyday. Makes you feel like you have someone there for you. Pretty cool stuff.
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs:
> 
> Yep this thread is *the best*! Whatever you need, PMA, advice, a shoulder to cry on, to talk about Nachos - there's always someone here :haha:
> 
> Clomid dries lots of people out so hopefully the estrogen will help.
> 
> Right we are off to bed but I'll be back in a minute on my phone :D
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Yes I definitely like this thread the most. And I love all the help and advice. Nachos always helps too...makes me hungry:haha::haha:
Have a great evening!!


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> Yep this thread is *the best*! Whatever you need, PMA, advice, a shoulder to cry on, to talk about Nachos - there's always someone here :haha:
> 
> Clomid dries lots of people out so hopefully the estrogen will help.
> 
> Right we are off to bed but I'll be back in a minute on my phone :D
> 
> x x x

...:rofl: yep im loving this group of pple too :)


----------



## kelster823

HEY CELTIC!!!! wasssup babe?



> Yep this thread is the best! Whatever you need, PMA, advice, a shoulder to cry on, to talk about Nachos - there's always someone here

can't say it ENOUGH- SBB HIT IT ON THE HEAD.... 

these ladies help me thru this last MC, if it wasn't for them I would be a sad sad sad gal

just so sad that we will probably NEVER meet one another... :cry:


don't forget

COOTER CRICKETS woo hoooo :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

TntArs06 said:


> Yes I definitely like this thread the most. And I love all the help and advice. Nachos always helps too...makes me hungry:haha::haha:
> Have a great evening!!

yes im hungry tooo and i've already had bfast :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> HEY CELTIC!!!! wasssup babe?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep this thread is the best! Whatever you need, PMA, advice, a shoulder to cry on, to talk about Nachos - there's always someone here
> 
> can't say it ENOUGH- SBB HIT IT ON THE HEAD....
> 
> these ladies help me thru this last MC, if it wasn't for them I would be a sad sad sad gal
> 
> just so sad that we will probably NEVER meet one another... :cry:
> 
> 
> don't forget
> 
> COOTER CRICKETS woo hoooo :rofl:Click to expand...

true as we are all everywhere over the world :wacko:


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> don't forget
> 
> COOTER CRICKETS woo hoooo :rofl:

:rofl: he he who could forget cooter crickets!! 

X x x


----------



## Wispyshadow

:rofl:I said that at work the other night and now the gals I work with are using the term "Cooter Crickets" we had a great laugh...it was also 3am and that makes everything even more hilarious!!:rofl::rofl:

You guys have been great to talk with and wouldn't it be awesome to all meet up one day at the beach or something.:flower:

I have not had a headache all day. I also bought some more of my protein shake powder and it is chocolate pudding flavor and it tastes great with a half tspn of maca powder in it. It didn't taste very good in the vanilla one. I also like to throw a couple of big strawberries in. But I am now going to take my girls and get some chinese food. I'm thinking spicy garlic noodles and some honey chicken. Ooooo and some crab wontons....YUM!


----------



## SBB

Hey wispy :wave: a day on the beach would be awesome - do you think we'd all talk about CM, sex and god knows what else in person?! 

Night night ladies catch up tomorrow. Don't forget tomorrow is photo day :D 

X x x


----------



## Wispyshadow

This is a pic of my kiddos:


----------



## Wispyshadow

thats hilarious....sitting around talking about cervixes and boobs :) hahaha


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> don't forget
> 
> COOTER CRICKETS woo hoooo :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: he he who could forget cooter crickets!!
> 
> X x xClick to expand...


..hungry...and meeting would be interesting :) prob wont happen for me though



SBB said:


> Hey wispy :wave: a day on the beach would be awesome - do you think we'd all talk about CM, sex and god knows what else in person?!
> 
> Night night ladies catch up tomorrow. Don't forget tomorrow is photo day :D
> 
> X x x

i dont think we would talk about that stuff in person...because...just too weird face to face...


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi dandy - yes I do....of course....I breaks my heart!!!! He comes home so tired at night...I have to make sure he has a hot meal....just puzzles me how they thought that was ok behavior!

Sbb - yeah I like crunchy fruit also, unless it is something like a mango then I sit in the ocean and eat it cuz it falls all over me...hahaha...my favorite part of summer! Umm, why do you suspect you have endo?

Kel - thank goodness another woman who doesnt get any EWCM...I really thought I was alone. Someone else on this forum said the maca helped her get some cm but I havent seen that yet....I wish!

Wispy - yum chinese sounds great! Cute kids!!!!!

Um...I know a great beach we can meet at (*hint, hint*)......Well I must echo what kel and everyone else has said...this thread has been so supportive and easy to be around. I love logging on to see what the hell we are chatting about...cuz it is always something off teh wall and not related to maca....HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ttcbaby117

OH yeah...remember in my last post where I said I was free to chat until dh got home from work...Well power went out again...hahahahahahaha, just came back on....gotta love the power company here!


----------



## Wispyshadow

TTCbaby: Oh, yeah! You have prime beach connections!! I can't wait for summer to be in full swing....come on sunshine!


----------



## Wispyshadow

MMMMmmmmmm...I had Spicy PeiWei Chicken with vegetable fried rice. I had crab and cream cheese wontons and vegetable spring rolls that I dip in Lo Mein sauce. It was delicious.


----------



## ttcbaby117

yummy!!!!!!!!!! you have made me hungry AGAIN....lololololol


----------



## Wispyshadow

Sorry, I have been acting starved lately. I even stopped at the bakery on the way home and bought a dozen butter cookies. My kids are enjoying it but I think I have gained like 10lbs today...bleh!

Well, it's always so quiet on here this time of night. I'm gonna eat another cookie and watch t.v. until I fall asleep. NIGHT NIGHT!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I have just turned on the TV too...night!


----------



## nevertogether

good morning ladies! :hi:

SBB here is my pic :)

this is picking up DH from the airport the first time i saw him after we had both shipped to basic (about three months.) 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v5202/67/34/597710832/n597710832_3693001_4219898.jpg


----------



## dandybrush

I just wanted to say i got my nachos for lunch!!! i had meatballs in the nachos mmm was delish



ttcbaby117 said:


> hi dandy - yes I do....of course....I breaks my heart!!!! He comes home so tired at night...I have to make sure he has a hot meal....just puzzles me how they thought that was ok behavior!
> 
> Kel - thank goodness another woman who doesnt get any EWCM...I really thought I was alone. Someone else on this forum said the maca helped her get some cm but I havent seen that yet....I wish!
> 
> Wispy - yum chinese sounds great! Cute kids!!!!!
> 
> Um...I know a great beach we can meet at (*hint, hint*)......Well I must echo what kel and everyone else has said...this thread has been so supportive and easy to be around. I love logging on to see what the hell we are chatting about...cuz it is always something off teh wall and not related to maca....HAHAHAHAHA

glad to hear it i bet he feels very lucky he found you :hugs:



nevertogether said:


> good morning ladies! :hi:
> 
> SBB here is my pic :)
> 
> this is picking up DH from the airport the first time i saw him after we had both shipped to basic (about three months.)

oh what a cute couple you are :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

aww thank you dandy! well i'm off to work. it's going to be a long day. we're supposed to be out at the range today firing weapons until like 8pm. i hope we get back earlier than that! that's almost my bed time. hehe. it's been raining two weeks straight now so lying in a pile of mud isn't really something i want to do. oh fun day. talk to you ladies tonight!


----------



## dandybrush

um..have fun?  or not... have a good day


----------



## dandybrush

ok the only pics i have with my OH are at our wedding...i seem to have lost all my other ones :/ so here they are, these are nearly 2 years old
 



Attached Files:







at tree.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4









fireworks.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning maca ladies. How are we all this morning ? :hugs:

Kelster, jenny renny got my BFP right :happydance: Fingers crossed she's on a roll lol. I can't wait to see your photos. I love your photos :hugs:

Never, you are very welcome. Like i said if it's not enough let me know and i will share some more with you lol

Mazee, welcome. Sorry to hear about your losses. Good luck for this cycle :hugs:

Linny, the boobies are yours :rofl:

Sbb, you are spot on about this thread. I will always be very thankful that you pointed me in the maca thread direction. I was about to give up hope with this forum as i didn't have many replies to anything that i wrote and then along came the maca ladies :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: 

To all the maca ladies :hi: enjoy your day :hugs: xx


----------



## sparkle05

nevertogether said:


> aww thank you dandy! well i'm off to work. it's going to be a long day. we're supposed to be out at the range today firing weapons until like 8pm. i hope we get back earlier than that! that's almost my bed time. hehe. it's been raining two weeks straight now so lying in a pile of mud isn't really something i want to do. oh fun day. talk to you ladies tonight!

Enjoy your day never. Love the picture :hugs:


----------



## Linny

good mornin peeps! Aww never an dandy what gorg pics u have put on. Its jus a quickie for me cos i'm headin out shoppin for the day, so i shall put mine on later. Erm kel, mayb u'l b able to give me some hints on how to do that ha ha. Well the spottin finally got me, feelin a bit crappy cos the spottin is the beginnin of the end for me, an 12 cycles later my body still doesn't wanna b pregnant. Humph, oh well, catch u girls later x x x


----------



## Linny

oh an my nacho recipe......roast some mixed peppers an onions, then when cooked mix with sweetcorn, cooked chicken, salsa. Then sprinkle on top of nachos, add some cheese an bake in oven. Yum yum x


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle05 said:


> Good morning maca ladies. How are we all this morning ? :hugs:
> 
> 
> Sbb, you are spot on about this thread. I will always be very thankful that you pointed me in the maca thread direction. I was about to give up hope with this forum as i didn't have many replies to anything that i wrote and then along came the maca ladies :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> To all the maca ladies :hi: enjoy your day :hugs: xx

Im glad i found this thread too, i wasnt getting any replies either...and i dont even take maca and you still talk to me :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

Linny said:


> good mornin peeps! Aww never an dandy what gorg pics u have put on. Its jus a quickie for me cos i'm headin out shoppin for the day, so i shall put mine on later. Erm kel, mayb u'l b able to give me some hints on how to do that ha ha. Well the spottin finally got me, feelin a bit crappy cos the spottin is the beginnin of the end for me, an 12 cycles later my body still doesn't wanna b pregnant. Humph, oh well, catch u girls later x x x

i want to spot!! anything so i know my body works :cry: i think i've been saying my nipples have been sore for a week? please AF come soon :sadangel: [-o&lt;


----------



## dandybrush

Linny said:


> oh an my nacho recipe......roast some mixed peppers an onions, then when cooked mix with sweetcorn, cooked chicken, salsa. Then sprinkle on top of nachos, add some cheese an bake in oven. Yum yum x

ill have some of that thanx :munch::wine:


----------



## sparkle05

My DH :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Funny but i can't seem to find one of us together :dohh:




Sorry ladies i couldn't resist. I will find one of me and the real DH later :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Sparkle that's cheating! 

Never and Dandy your pics are lovely :cloud9: 

Wispy your kids are v cute! We need one of you and DH too :D 

I actually don't know if I've got a nice pic of me and OH but I'll have a look in a bit I'm sure I can find something :D 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle05 said:


> My DH :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Funny but i can't seem to find one of us together :dohh:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies i couldn't resist. I will find one of me and the real DH later :hugs:

:rofl: 



SBB said:


> Sparkle that's cheating!
> 
> Never and Dandy your pics are lovely :cloud9:
> 
> Wispy your kids are v cute! We need one of you and DH too :D
> 
> I actually don't know if I've got a nice pic of me and OH but I'll have a look in a bit I'm sure I can find something :D
> 
> X x x

waiting not so patiently...for more couple piccies :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Ok ok ok.... 

Here you go :D 

I've just got these off my crappy Facebook page as I don't seem to have any pics of OH and me on my computer (or anywhere actually!!) 

x x x

By the way he'll kill me if he sees this!! :rofl: 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







n590525076_4376397_9265.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 9









DP.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7









n693235329_329541_8679.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dandybrush

:dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::rain:

finally more piccies :) what a cute couple you are :hugs:

so you OH is a musician? is he in a band?

FYI i married a geek :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

well good morning ladies, temp DIP again but gave me dotted crosshairs for MONDAY..yes MONDAY err umm the day we did the deed... lol but soooooooo not feeling it and not rruly positive I O'd soooooooooo who the F KNOWS, *your mama eats banana and coconuts*

Never BEAUTIFUL photo, you guys are soooo cute together

Linny-- NOOO NOOO NOOO no spotting, crud crap mama :hugs:

Sparkle- I am so gald Jenny got her reading RIGHT for you, but in all honesty, a JUNE BFP for me ain't gonna happen. but it is OK, really it is..... :) 

hey SBB-- and your photos are ????..ETA *NEVER MIND YOU POSTED THEM *I already knoow what you and Mr Danoooooooo LOL look like

and let me tell ya guys SBB IS A HOTTIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :winkwink:

Dandy nice to finally meet YOU, what another BEAUTIFUL photo of you and your hubby....

:wave: to all my other lovely ladies who haven't checked in yet..

ok mine

OLDIE folks... I was 20 here (so 20 years ago- in Hawaii with Jeff-)
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/scan0102.jpg

Wedding Day Oct 22, 1994
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/scan0133-1.jpg

me in a hole.. YES I AM STANDING IN A HOLE to be somewhat even with Jeff 
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/scan0066.jpg

Honeymoon in Disney World
[IMG]https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/scan0002.jpg[/IMG]

me and bubba right after he graduated the Police Academy
[IMG]https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/scan0086-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SBB

dandybrush said:


> :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::rain:
> 
> finally more piccies :) what a cute couple you are :hugs:
> 
> so you OH is a musician? is he in a band?
> 
> FYI i married a geek :dohh:

Thank you :D 
Yes he's in a band and he teaches guitar for a living... 

He he why is your hubby a geek - he's _cute_!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Kell I just _LOVE_ your photos!! Especially the hair! You are a v cute couple.... :cloud9: 

So what's with the temp drop - grrrrr.... I hope it goes up tomorrow - I seem to be saying that every single day! Just want it all to be sorted for you :hugs: 

Big :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

ohh I don't know, it is PISSING ME OFF dammit............... can't be like March right? ahh poo it... :hugs:

notice though I am bented over in each photo?? :rofl: verey photo of Jeff and I- I am usually behind him or slightly hunched over

ahh just found one of my FAV photos of the two of us- in Hawaii again 

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/MYFAV.jpg


----------



## SBB

I just love the fact that even though you are standing in a hole you are still taller :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## yazzy

I've just figured how to add a pic...here is me and my OH at a friends wedding 

Just been reading up on everyone's posts...hope you are all ok, i'm sure I will get the hang of names and what everyone is up to soon!
 



Attached Files:







L&F.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SBB

Yazzy you two are a lovely couple - you will have some _seriously cute _babies :D 

Kell I love that photo too... 

Me and Danny keep saying we have to take more photos of us together we hardly have any! I want lots of pics of me Danny and the bump! 

x x x


----------



## yazzy

Hee hee thanks SBB - everyone keeps telling us that and saying to get on with it lol! Only 3 people (close friends) know that we are ttc as we want it to be a surprise...hopefully the maca is going to help push things in the right direction!


----------



## SBB

Hope so hun - how long have you been ttc? 

x x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hope every one is well, Im sneaking on, I should be doing house work getting ready for saturday. but here is a picture of DH and I on our wedding 
I was 17 week pregnant with my DS a great day :flower::flower:
 



Attached Files:







2427020571a4480921451b582519902l.jpg
File size: 70.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SBB

That's so sweet Celtic - did you have a big bump? Can't see in the pic! 

Good luck with the housework 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

soooooooooooo NICE to put faces with screen names now

Yazzy very cute photo

Celtic you were WHAT in that photo? you sure don't look it 

SBB you better take a CRAP load of photos while you are PG with Danny.... :) I cannot wait to see baby SBB!!!!


----------



## Delilahsown

sparkle05 said:


> My DH :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Funny but i can't seem to find one of us together :dohh:
> 
> View attachment 84017
> View attachment 84018
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies i couldn't resist. I will find one of me and the real DH later :hugs:

haha...i love it!
:wave: Good Morning Everyone!!! Beautiful pictures! I hope you all are doing well. I just wanted to pop in a say hi before heading off to work:hugs:

have a great day!!!


----------



## yazzy

I stopped taking bcp back in Oct but only got my first proper AF on 25th April so am kind of in my first month ttc properly. We had no idea it could take this long to get my cycles back, had blood tests and scans and everything has come back clear so i'm just keeping my fingers crossed everything starts working again now.


----------



## SBB

Hey Delia! Don't think you can get out of posting a piccie by going to work! We will want to see some later!! :hugs: 

Yazzy that's a long time with no cycle, must be really frustrating. I hope it has sorted itself out and you get your bfp really soon :D 

x x x


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies this is my DH and me and our lovely family. Although these were taken 3 years ago there the only ones i can upload :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

hey Delia...

Sparkle.. adorable my love adorable :)

soooooooo nice to FINALLY put faces with names :)

mannnnnn a bunny bunny got squished on the road in front of my house this morning :( :( poor bunny bunny

ETA BTW Welshie.. I will be testing again on June 7th so you can add me to the front page.... I can tell you though it will be a BFNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Love the pics sparkle! So linny now you've seen Jack Dee are you happy to make the transfer?! 

Oh no kell poor bunny - I hate to see animals killed on the road... :( in the deer park by us there's a board which has a count of how many deers have been run over... This year it's only 1 so far :happydance: last year was 13 :( 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Love the pics sparkle! So linny now you've seen Jack Dee are you happy to make the transfer?!
> 
> Oh no kell poor bunny - I hate to see animals killed on the road... :( in the deer park by us there's a board which has a count of how many deers have been run over... This year it's only 1 so far :happydance: last year was 13 :(
> 
> X x x


only ONE???????? lordy I can count 5 almost each day when I am driving around.. it makes me made because they say we have an over population of deer, bears, ect ect 

HELLO stop frigin building houses, they are being run out of their OWN habitat

if there is space, they are building homes.... and these homes are close to a million dollars... they are freaking HUGE HUGE HUGE 

https://p.rdcpix.com/v07/lf7452642-c0m.jpg


----------



## SBB

I know it's not fair they ruin their homes then complain about them. :( 

That house looks absolutely massive!! 

X x x


----------



## mandy121

hi all . how is everyone doing? think my maca working and goat weed on oh as he seems lot better lol.. sex 2 days running lmao.. heres pic of all of us,, and me daughers bf lol..
 



Attached Files:







family.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SBB

Cool pics Mandy - how many children do you have / how old?? 

Glad the maca is working :happydance: 

TTC I can see you :haha: - you have to post your piccy! 

x x x


----------



## mandy121

thank u hun x
i got 5 of my own and me oh has 2 but his eldest is 17 and lives with her baby. 2 of my children live with my ex husband(there dad) ..and me and oh dont live together lol xx


----------



## sparkle05

SBB said:


> Love the pics sparkle! So linny now you've seen Jack Dee are you happy to make the transfer?!
> 
> Oh no kell poor bunny - I hate to see animals killed on the road... :( in the deer park by us there's a board which has a count of how many deers have been run over... This year it's only 1 so far :happydance: last year was 13 :(
> 
> X x x

Oh no i'm taking the photos off before linny comes on lol A deals a deal linny no jack no boobies :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## SBB

Wow Mandy that's a big family!! 

Sparkle you crack me up :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

I am searching....for some now...hahahahahaha......

I love looking through everyones pics...I just noticed me and dh havent taken a pic together in a while...at least a decent one....not one of use sloshed at a bar or something ya know....geez...what does that say about me.

Sbb - I have to say you look exactly as i thought you would....yummy on the OH...I love men that can sing....of course mine cant but I love him anyway.

Kell I love how long you guys have been together it is so cool to be able to look back like that.

anyway, I dont have much time....I have to run out for lunch with the girls but figured I would post my pics up quickly! 

The last one, of me drinking the beer, I love that one...that is exactly how I felt that day...hurry up and lets get drunk and party...LOL
 



Attached Files:







honeymoon.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 6









wedding.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 7









abaco 2.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 7









beer.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## SBB

TTC those pics are awesome!! Gorgeous! 

That's really funny I look how you thought i would!

Enjoy your lunch Hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Good Morning Ladies, :hugs:

I just saw everyones pics and I love them!! :thumbup: They all look soo good! Photography is a hobbey of mine and I love looking at pics. 

I hope everyone is doing well. Did I read that one of you ladies got a :bfp: ? If so YAYAYAYA! :winkwink:

Im still waiting to ovulate. Finished my clomid, so it should be in a few days. Im starting to feel the lovely side effects of maca. My OH didn't mind much! LOL So you ladies were right about that one. :winkwink:

I bought the VIP on FF so now I can have the full chart again. So im glad about that. Well YOu ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## SBB

Hey TNT :wave: 

Glad the maca is doing it's thing :winkwink:

you have to post a pic of you and your DP! 

I love the VIP FF it's great - hope you won't need it for long :D 

X x x


----------



## Wispyshadow

Linny: thats a bummer about your spotting, so sorry:( I'll be saying a prayer for you today. Big Hugs, girl!!!

I am loving looking at everyone's pictures. I have put together a few that I could find. I haven't taken any lately but they are within the last year or two.
 



Attached Files:







Me and Todd1.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7









The family.jpg
File size: 77.1 KB
Views: 3









me and todd2.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3









Todd and Kids in pool.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wispyshadow

OK, well I am now back in the 2ww before testing again. BLAH!!! I am so impatient and hate this part the most.

I told the DH today that if I get my BFP this month that I'm buying myself a new car....He is scared now.....:bike:


----------



## Linny

OMG, I am talking with some right stunners!! Isn't is mental how you have an idea of how someone looks and then its completely different. your ALL gorgeous girls and boys let me tell you!

Sparkle, wispy, mandy such lovely kids too!!

Right gotta work out me and OH now..........!!


----------



## Linny

Sparkle.........i'll still take jack, no worries!!!!


----------



## Linny

Ok so OH....in his kilt mmmmmmmmmmm!!!
 



Attached Files:







100_0523.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3









100_0553.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Linny

And meeeeeeeee and OH!! I hate pics!!!!
 



Attached Files:







100_0526.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4









100_0188.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kelster823

so I just got my results back from all the blood work done on May 7th- all clear nothing abnormal.... just a streak of bad luck I guess 

LINNY you are tooooooooooo frigin CUTE- you are exactly what I thought you would look like 

Wispy and Mandy- great photos of you and your family :) :) thanks or sharing

I should say THANKS TO ALL THE GALS FOR SHARING.... we have an AMAZINGLY BEAUTIFUL group of gals on here

TTC you and your hubby remind me SO much of Jeff and I for some reason

kay back to work almost done.. then it's off to Wally World- Walmart and then my niece's concert-- UGH just what i want to do on a beautiful day-- sit inside and listen to clarinets :rofl:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> That's so sweet Celtic - did you have a big bump? Can't see in the pic!
> 
> Good luck with the housework
> 
> x x x

I think I had a bit of a one here one with more of me in it and my dad LOL
 



Attached Files:







2427020571a4682574537l.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SBB

Everyones pics are brilliant thank you girls! 

Linny you kind of look like i thought but not really! Very pretty :D your DH looks lovely too... 

Wispy your pics won't go any bigger so I can hardly see them :( but your family look lovely... 

Celtic you don't look 17weeks preggers there! 

Tomorrow our furr babies :D I know some of us have posted them before but there's lots of us now so we can post them again! If you don't have a furr baby post a pic of the furr baby you would like to have :D 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

everyone is posting more than one, so i am too. hehe.

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs289.snc3/28127_1265968577085_1465913926_30599770_2360953_n.jpg
(huge boobs in the background, haha, makes me laugh every time..)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs212.snc3/21972_327641599691_565944691_4890337_4581770_n.jpg

https://1.1.1.1/bmi/sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs256.ash1/18363_354974630832_597710832_5380405_6706543_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs211.snc1/7830_254441640553_710045553_8636012_5016142_n.jpg

okay i'm done. i'm finalllyyy home. 13 hour day. ugh!


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Everyones pics are brilliant thank you girls!
> 
> Linny you kind of look like i thought but not really! Very pretty :D your DH looks lovely too...
> 
> Wispy your pics won't go any bigger so I can hardly see them :( but your family look lovely...
> 
> Celtic you don't look 17weeks preggers there!
> 
> Tomorrow our furr babies :D I know some of us have posted them before but there's lots of us now so we can post them again! If you don't have a furr baby post a pic of the furr baby you would like to have :D
> 
> X x x

Thanks LOL the only sign is my boobs they got huge!!!! 

OOH fur babies yay I have one must take a more recent picture, she is pregnant too so I will have newborns soon :thumbup: hope its not to many though I want good homes for them. I had a dog but my inlaws have her now so at least I get to see her, when we moved to Australia they took her and wouldnt give her back ! 

I will be back on later to catch up with every one post, on till then take care every one :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I love all these pics and FINALLY putting a face to a name! Wonderful idea SBB...though I wont be participating on the fur babies as we dont have any......I love my dear love a few years ago and havent had the nerve to fall in love with another fur baby so we are completely baby-less right now.

Kel - Hmmmmm, i dont know why? Though I would have loved to know Brad from high school....that would have been awesome ;)

well lunch was great....I had an enormous salad with every type of veggie on it....I am soooo full right now.


----------



## ttcbaby117

btw I meant to say I LOST my dear love.....


----------



## ttcbaby117

um never....who the chic with the huge knockers behind you guys in that pic???????


----------



## Linny

Wahooooo kel, thats frickin great news!! Its all good to go, does that mean your progesterone is okay?? I loved the pics of you and jeff, its so nice to see a couple sooooo in love years ago and STILL see them today looking just as happy!! (Ps.yep you found me on FB so accepted :happydance:)

SBB, what a lil stunner, I had a picture in my head and you don't look like I imagined, i thought you'd be blonde :shrug:!!!. Didn't realise your OH was a musician.....WOW!!!

TTC, again had a different idea but gorgeous couple! !!

Celtic, sparkle, dandy, awwww love seeing wedding pics! You look fab, just been dress shopping for my sis big day and loved all the dress shopping!!

Its sooooo lovely seeing how everyone looks and now I can picture you when i talk total rubbish at you all :happydance:

Never - ok I'll take your mates boobs and sparkles......might as well throw yours in too :rofl:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - awesome news.....that means nothing should stand in your next time....great!!!!

Linny - Yeah most people figure because we are in the bahamas that we are a bit darker than we are....I am the american and I am darker than my bahamian husband...its kind of funny! All of my DH ancestors are all from England but they have been traced back hundreds of years.


----------



## Linny

Hey never......I have to say thats TOTAL devotion from your fella there! 1st pic your smiling at the camera (with huge like wine bottle in your hand!!), DH staring lovingly at you when there's a huge set of POTS (boobies) behind him. That same photo with me and OH and you'd only see the back of his head :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

> Wahooooo kel, thats frickin great news!! Its all good to go, does that mean your progesterone is okay?? I loved the pics of you and jeff, its so nice to see a couple sooooo in love years ago and STILL see them today looking just as happy!! (Ps.yep you found me on FB so accepted

umm nope that is still low, that is the only thing wrong so I get PG ---pills will be popped ASAP.. in fact this morning I took some natural progesterone cream since FF told me I COULD OF O'd.......... I won't take it like you should though.. only once a day not twice... :) 

thanks sweetie,,, he IS my best friend and we do have A LOT of fun together- 

TTC---- you guys just remind me of us... I can see your life style sorta like ours... I dunno..but it's ALL GOOD!!!!

Never==== LOVE LOVE YOUR photos... you two are so cute 2gether


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - yeah I can see that actually...trust me it is a compliment bc it seems you guys have a great marriage....I would love to be compared to something like what you have.


----------



## kelster823

OMG I totally didn't see the chicka in the back with the HUGE TAT TATS... LOL those can't be real, are they Never????


----------



## kelster823

> Kel - yeah I can see that actually...trust me it is a compliment bc it seems you guys have a great marriage....I would love to be compared to something like what you have.

ooh believe you me, we have our moments and they can be bad..... stubborn Irish chick and a stubborn German.. HELLO................ LOL


----------



## nevertogether

haha, you ladies freaking crack me up!

linny - yes, lots of devotion from him. that's absence makes the heart grow fonder. when we're together we really are glued to each other because we love the feeling. not sure how he acts without me, but i've heard he really isn't that bad. his friend from training told me he was too busy acting a fool to even pay attention to girls. that's what i love about him. he's all about himself, but i'm the one girl that he will pay attention to :) LOL :rofl:

kel - thank you girl :hugs: 

ttcbaby - it was just a girl at the house, friend of the house owner, that was hanging out that night. sweet girl, just boobs with a mind of their own haha!


----------



## nevertogether

haha, i do believe hers are real kel, not quite sure :shrug: don't know her that well..


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> Wahooooo kel, thats frickin great news!! Its all good to go, does that mean your progesterone is okay?? I loved the pics of you and jeff, its so nice to see a couple sooooo in love years ago and STILL see them today looking just as happy!! (Ps.yep you found me on FB so accepted
> 
> umm nope that is still low, that is the only thing wrong so I get PG ---pills will be popped ASAP.. in fact this morning I took some natural progesterone cream since FF told me I COULD OF O'd.......... I won't take it like you should though.. only once a day not twice... :)
> 
> thanks sweetie,,, he IS my best friend and we do have A LOT of fun together-
> 
> TTC---- you guys just remind me of us... I can see your life style sorta like ours... I dunno..but it's ALL GOOD!!!!
> 
> Never==== LOVE LOVE YOUR photos... you two are so cute 2getherClick to expand...

So would you recommend the prog cream?? I'm only THINKING i have low prog with the spotting and short LP (plus my mum had low prog) or do you think I should wait till i have tests?? I'm just impatient cos being referred will prob be a couple of months till i have any answers cos NHS is usually all waiting lists!!


----------



## TntArs06

yes things are wonderful :winkwink: And I definitely hope I dont need it long. Just waiting for the big O. LOL:haha:
 



Attached Files:







24979_396939864584_619569584_3897628_4489115_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TntArs06

Thats me and my OH!!! <3


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> haha, you ladies freaking crack me up!
> 
> linny - yes, lots of devotion from him. that's absence makes the heart grow fonder. when we're together we really are glued to each other because we love the feeling. not sure how he acts without me, but i've heard he really isn't that bad. his friend from training told me he was too busy acting a fool to even pay attention to girls. that's what i love about him. he's all about himself, but i'm the one girl that he will pay attention to :) LOL :rofl:
> 
> kel - thank you girl :hugs:
> 
> ttcbaby - it was just a girl at the house, friend of the house owner, that was hanging out that night. sweet girl, just boobs with a mind of their own haha!

Awwwwwwwww SO CUTE!!!!!!!

Kel you make me laugh.......TAT TATS :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kelster823

Read this website a few pharagraphs down

https://www.wdxcyber.com/nmood11.htm

not sure about the cream- I know some countries won;t even sell it because there is a warning on the lables here in the States that it could cause cancer.. and the cream should be paraben free.....


----------



## Linny

TntArs06 said:


> yes things are wonderful :winkwink: And I definitely hope I dont need it long. Just waiting for the big O. LOL:haha:

Awwww another gorgeous couple!!!

FX'd for the big 'O' hun xxxxxx


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> Read this website a few pharagraphs down
> 
> not sure about the cream- I know some countries won;t even sell it because there is a warning on the lables here in the States that it could cause cancer.. and the cream should be paraben free.....

Hi how are you? What website and cream are you talking about? Hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## TntArs06

Linny said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> yes things are wonderful :winkwink: And I definitely hope I dont need it long. Just waiting for the big O. LOL:haha:
> 
> Awwww another gorgeous couple!!!
> 
> FX'd for the big 'O' hun xxxxxxClick to expand...

Thank you soo much! Mine are FXd as well!


----------



## mandy121

lovely pics everyone, its nice to put pics to names on here ,, makes it more nicer for us all , xx


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> Read this website a few pharagraphs down
> 
> https://www.wdxcyber.com/nmood11.htm
> 
> not sure about the cream- I know some countries won;t even sell it because there is a warning on the lables here in the States that it could cause cancer.. and the cream should be paraben free.....

I read it and still dont get it. LOL :haha::haha: I know if you have low Pro there is a chance for MC so do you use this stuff to prevent that..if you get a BFP?


----------



## kelster823

TntArs06 said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> Read this website a few pharagraphs down
> 
> not sure about the cream- I know some countries won;t even sell it because there is a warning on the lables here in the States that it could cause cancer.. and the cream should be paraben free.....
> 
> Hi how are you? What website and cream are you talking about? Hope you have a wonderful day!!Click to expand...

I forgot the link I put it back in again.. it is for low progesterone levels, which I have and it apprentely is keeping me from having a viable pregnancy


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> Read this website a few pharagraphs down
> 
> https://www.wdxcyber.com/nmood11.htm
> 
> not sure about the cream- I know some countries won;t even sell it because there is a warning on the lables here in the States that it could cause cancer.. and the cream should be paraben free.....

Thanks hun!! I can get natural prog cream online and have thought about getting some but I just don't wanna mess up my cycles ANY more than they already are!!!

Maybe I should stop being impatient, and wait for the proper tests :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> OMG I totally didn't see the chicka in the back with the HUGE TAT TATS... LOL those can't be real, are they Never????

How the f**k did you not notice them?! They're all I saw :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## mandy121

hi me again ,, do u go by the first pos okp? as i got one last night and another today .. sorry im pain lol x


----------



## kelster823

Linny said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> Read this website a few pharagraphs down
> 
> https://www.wdxcyber.com/nmood11.htm
> 
> not sure about the cream- I know some countries won;t even sell it because there is a warning on the lables here in the States that it could cause cancer.. and the cream should be paraben free.....
> 
> Thanks hun!! I can get natural prog cream online and have thought about getting some but I just don't wanna mess up my cycles ANY more than they already are!!!
> 
> Maybe I should stop being impatient, and wait for the proper tests :thumbup:Click to expand...

yeah LOL.. I got impatient and bought the stuff because I had NO CYCLE for 3 months.... I took as dirrcted and BAM cycle started and then got PG right after that,, but I am NOT saying it is why I got pg....

I don't want everyone running out and buying this stuff..... thinking they are gonna get PG.... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO please research and get testing done :) that is why I had the doc run a progesterone test on me.. I just KNEW from my symptons that I was low 

TNTA progestrone is very important in the 1st 12 weeks of pregnancy if low, the body will shed and will not substain a pregnancy


----------



## nevertogether

haha, ladies, i am soooooooo tired. i will try to catch up in the morning. okay? glad you all got a huge kick out of the "TATS TATS" :rofl: goodnight!


----------



## SBB

TntArs06 said:


> Thats me and my OH!!! <3

Another gorgeous couple :D 

Wow you lot have chatted loads I am trying to catch up!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Night night never thanks for posting all your lovely piccys x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> OMG I totally didn't see the chicka in the back with the HUGE TAT TATS... LOL those can't be real, are they Never????
> 
> How the f**k did you not notice them?! They're all I saw :rofl:
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

I dunno..:shrug: :shrug: I was looking at Never and her babe... :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

mandy121 said:


> hi me again ,, do u go by the first pos okp? as i got one last night and another today .. sorry im pain lol x

I'd get :sex: from the 1st +opk but you prob won't ov for a couple of days

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

mandy - they say usually that you will O after the last positive but that isnt always true....um...are you temping, you will be able to see for sure with your temp...but just to be on the safe side...get on with the bding!!!

sbb - can you remind me how long you were trying? Also, not sure if i asked you here but why do you think you might have endo?


----------



## mandy121

SBB said:


> mandy121 said:
> 
> 
> hi me again ,, do u go by the first pos okp? as i got one last night and another today  .. sorry im pain lol x
> 
> I'd get :sex: from the 1st +opk but you prob won't ov for a couple of days
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

ty hun ,, ive done bd cd 6,8 and 10 and today and will tomoz but tht might be it , will that cover it do u think as i got 1st pos last night?


----------



## mandy121

ttcbaby117 said:


> mandy - they say usually that you will O after the last positive but that isnt always true....um...are you temping, you will be able to see for sure with your temp...but just to be on the safe side...get on with the bding!!!
> 
> sbb - can you remind me how long you were trying? Also, not sure if i asked you here but why do you think you might have endo?

. on the test it sais wen u get a pos stop testing so i thought it was from 1st pos,, oh jees this is confusing and yeah im temping and it does look like yest or today for ovulation i think on chart x


----------



## SBB

Yeh mandy that's plenty of :sex: to cover it! Let's see what your temps do, it may have been yesterday but depends what your temps do now... I think maybe tomorrow... 

X x x


----------



## mandy121

ok ty hun and sorry to be a pain and hows it all going with u sbb?


----------



## SBB

Ttc I'm so sorry you did ask and I totally forgot to reply :dohh: 
erm I have a few endo symptoms, extremely painful periods, spotting throughout my cycle randomly, pains, few others I can't remember any more! Docs didn't really care they always just tried to stick me on different bcps to try and sort it... Which didn't work! 

I was ttc for 8/9 months roughly... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

That's ok mandy we're here to help :D !! 

I'm doing ok Hun, can't wait for my next scan on Monday, scared but excited!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> That's ok mandy we're here to help :D !!
> 
> I'm doing ok Hun, can't wait for my next scan on Monday, scared but excited!!
> 
> X x x

HOLY CRAP Monday already.. I can't wait to hear all about it!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks SBB! I cant wait to see the lil maca bean on Monday...yep that is what I am naming him/her.....the lil maca bean!


----------



## mandy121

aww , will u get piccy .. look forward to se it hun xx


----------



## Linny

Yey SBB wahoo, we will expect 'maca bean' to be posted to us!! It might rub some good luck onto us!!!!!!!

Thamks Kel, your the best!!

Night Never, Night girlies, love to all! Getting off here now as OH is giving me the rolling 'you've been on there too long' eyeballs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Yay we'll get a piccy of 'maca bean' :D will post it I promise! 

Night night linny :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

night linny

Ok well I might not be online on monday...we are going to pick up the boat brad bought. We fly to abaco tomorrow and drive the boat back on Monday, depending on weather...we might have to wait til Tuesday....but I cant wait to see maca bean...such great things are happening!


----------



## kelster823

> Thamks Kel, your the best

welcome hun ANYTIME :winkwink:




> Getting off here now as OH is giving me the rolling 'you've been on there too long' eyeballs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

you get that tooo?? I get the "you've been d*cking around on the computer again"

AHHH MACA BEAN!! awww so cute


----------



## SBB

I get 'are you on that blog again?' :haha: 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

I get....how are all your babymakingcyberfriends doing? I say great....and he says....I need some attention now....and bats his eyes at me.....


----------



## kelster823

> I get 'are you on that blog again?'

ahh that's right, Danny thinks we are all blogging LOL 



> how are all your babymakingcyberfriends doing? I say great....and he says....I need some attention now....and bats his eyes at me.....


well at least that is NICE... :lol:


I get the rolled eyes as well and besides what I said above, I get more words said to me, but most of the time it's the D*CKING around- hey not my fault you don't like being on the computer


----------



## ticktock

hello everyone, glad you're all well and loved looking at all your pics :flower:

Am feeling abit better, today anyway, but am still actively trying to relax and de-stress lol
And couldn't stay off bnb either hehe

I've started my raspberry tea this cycle in the hopes of helping my spotting, not sure how much to drink daily tho? and if just up to ov? Anyone know?

Anyway off to bed now, got an interview tomorrow agghhhhh so need an early night

night all x


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::rain:
> 
> finally more piccies :) what a cute couple you are :hugs:
> 
> so you OH is a musician? is he in a band?
> 
> FYI i married a geek :dohh:
> 
> Thank you :D
> Yes he's in a band and he teaches guitar for a living...
> 
> He he why is your hubby a geek - he's _cute_!!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

thanks Kelster all i can say is...the hair!! :haha: (i know it was fashionable at one time :)) gorgeous wedding dress you had did you keep it? gorgeous pictures you really look in love :winkwink:

cool i always wanted to learn the guitar :thumbup:

Oh he is a geek, not the nerdy looking geek but he can build computers and is great with all computer things. he doesnt program but can do small programing things prob could do it all if he taught himself thanx i think he is cute too :blush:


----------



## SBB

Sorry ticktock I don't know about the tea... But good luck tomorrow! 

Night night 
x x x


----------



## dandybrush

ttcbaby117 said:


> I get....how are all your babymakingcyberfriends doing? I say great....and he says....I need some attention now....and bats his eyes at me.....

I dont get anything..he doesnt care how long im on for long as im not on when he is waiting to watch an eppy with me :growlmad: he just keeps calling me till i come out of the study


----------



## kelster823

kay ladies I am out too.. heading to Walmart and the niece's concert, so MOST of you will be in bed sleeping when I get back

talk tomorrow


----------



## dandybrush

morning all btw :wave:

Im feeling down about my bbt chart...its not getting into any sort of pattern :( I forgot to take my vitex last night do you think the vitex was giving me the better temps? :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

tnt i have to say you do make a cute couple :)


----------



## dandybrush

yay furbabies :) i love my fur baby, ill post piccies of him when i get home


----------



## dandybrush

loving everyones piccies :) it sure is good to put faces to the names even though i suck at remembering the names and now im gonna have trouble remembering which face goes with which name :/ sheesh


----------



## SBB

Hey dandy :wave: I love when I come on late at night there's loads of posts from you! 

I had a quick peek at your chart - when do you normally ov? How long are your cycles usually? 

I'm going to sleep now but I'll reply to you in the morning x x x


----------



## TntArs06

I see what your saying. So should you take it while TTC? My dr said they will see what my progesteron levels are but not sure when?


----------



## dandybrush

ttcbaby117 said:


> I get....how are all your babymakingcyberfriends doing? I say great....and he says....I need some attention now....and bats his eyes at me.....




SBB said:


> Hey dandy :wave: I love when I come on late at night there's loads of posts from you!
> 
> I had a quick peek at your chart - when do you normally ov? How long are your cycles usually?
> 
> I'm going to sleep now but I'll reply to you in the morning x x x

I normally get AF once every 2 months so 56 days? but i havent had AF for 3 months now and am getting frustrated :growlmad: i have taken a pg test and it said no that was about 2 weeks ago

have a good night :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

ticktock - cant help you on the tea but WOW your avatar....I think I have another crush..jakey poo!!!! hahahaha...I am such a sucker for pretty boys!

dandy - hmmm, have you seen a dr about your cycles? 

Well I have decided I am not cooking tonight....hahahaha.....I think I will make a tomato sandwich...Yum...dh is out fishing with his cousin so I am acting single tonight and not cooking....LOL


----------



## dandybrush

good on you :D i got out of cooking last night OH made me a toasted baked bean sandwich..yum

I have not seen my dr about anything really i wanted to ttc without having tests done initially thats y i started on the vitex...my dr does know however that i was getting AF once every 2 months. If i dont get AF soon i might just go see her anyway


----------



## ttcbaby117

well are you just off of BCP's or mirena or anything like that...Cuz it could just be your body trying to regulate itself.


----------



## dandybrush

I came off the pill in October last year


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I have heard sometimes it takes up to a year for cycles to regulate. Can you confirm that you are Oving?


----------



## dandybrush

um no i havent ever checked it before...dont you have to Ov to get AF?


----------



## ttcbaby117

no you dont. Maybe it might be good for you to start tracking to see if you Ov, through temping and OPK's. Your chart is saying you are on CD15..is that accurate, did you have af 15 days ago?


----------



## Delilahsown

Wow! Beautiful pictures ladies!!

Here is me and dh...
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dandybrush

no its not accurate i dont know where it got that number from...I think my last AF was feb so its been almost exactly 3 months


----------



## Delilahsown

ok ok..just kidding. thought it would make you all laugh though:laugh2:

Here are some better ones...

on the way to a wedding in dallas....our wedding....on top of stone mountain, georgia ( see my pop-in-law crashing the pic?)....and on the way out to a xmas party....
 



Attached Files:







Dallaswed 009.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1









wedpic.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2









DSC02239.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 1









DSC02931.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dandybrush

awesome pics delilah :)


----------



## dandybrush

haha the apes were funny what furry babies you would have


----------



## kelster823

HOME.....long nite....... I should say long time sitting on a hard seat- my ARSE hurts... 

Fury kids in the am it is..... 


Delia REALLY REALLY cute photo............ baaahahahahaha


TTC- TOMATO sandwich sounds scrumpious... with MUSTARD PLEASE.. LOL I bet I am the ONLY person you know who eats a BLT with mustard...LOL

hey Dandy----- sorry to read and run but I am heading to bed now.... UGH and it is hot in this house.. 2 nites ago I turned the heat on cause it was cold....

talk with everyone in the AM :)


----------



## Delilahsown

and since I missed this whole section...this is where GUAM, where I was born and raised...



But now in Southeast GEORGIA...
 



Attached Files:







guam1.jpg
File size: 243.4 KB
Views: 0









images.jpeg
File size: 2.6 KB
Views: 17









1078213442_l.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Delilahsown

:hugs:

G'nite Kel!!


----------



## dandybrush

wow what a pretty place to grow up


----------



## dandybrush

night kelster and i could go for a blt with mustard... (american mustard that is) i love that stuff


----------



## TntArs06

Good evening ladies :happydance:

I hope you guys are well. I am loving all the pics! :thumbup::thumbup:

Does anyone here have Endo and was put on lupron for it after a lap? I guess I did OV last month with my temps but I was wondering how long it takes your body to get normal again....persay! IF FF is right I OVd on day 22 (i think) which to me seems like a long time. But i have no clue anyways.. :haha::haha: 

Sorry full of questions again. Sometimes I feel my doc is too busy for me...which is probably true. BUt you know you wanna feel like they are listening to you.

IDK...im just rambling now. Long day at the salon and worked out and my body is OH SO SORE! LOL

Have a wonderful evening ladies!


----------



## Delilahsown

hahaha...thanks dandy! Here is my real furbaby...

My poor baby..I just took the first picture with my phone. she got her vaccinations today and wasn't feeling well, so she wanted to go out and sit in the grass. well, there was a small ant mound where she sat and ended up getting bit all over her face so now she has a fat swollen face. I just gave her some chewable benadryl so hopefully the swell will calm down. I feel so bad:sad2:

well....just an update...
in on cd12 ...ive been doing opks for the past week just to be certain but im kinda pondering on whether or not I will actually O before day cd22....I'll get my progest level checked at the end of next week so the can see if I o'd or not...so flippin' nerve wracking!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00373.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1









doo 008.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dandybrush

gorgeous pup what breed is that? love the happy face piccie i just love when dogs smile :) poor little thing getting bitten by nasty ants

fxed you Ov :) and all goes well for you


----------



## ttcbaby117

great pics delilah...I esp like the first one....that is hilarious....

dandy - yeah you might not be oving which is why your having such long times between af. Not sure what you should do at this point though, if you dont want to go to a dr. Kel can you help on this one?

Night kel - speak to you tomorrow!

tnt - I might have endo but never had any experience with lupron. cd22 is kinda late to OV as the theory is that the egg is not at its best that late. Um you are on clomid also right? I think that might move your OV closer to norm which is around cd12-18. I hope that helps.


----------



## Delilahsown

she's a boston terrier......VERY HYPER...and she's a camera whore. when the camera comes out...she knows!


----------



## dandybrush

well im on vitex...its supposed to help you're body produce the correct hormones to induce ovulation...does anyone else know anything about vitex?


----------



## dandybrush

Delilahsown said:


> she's a boston terrier......VERY HYPER...and she's a camera whore. when the camera comes out...she knows!

haha cutie :) :kiss:


----------



## Delilahsown

dandybrush said:


> well im on vitex...its supposed to help you're body produce the correct hormones to induce ovulation...does anyone else know anything about vitex?

i think vitex is supposed to be natures equivalent to clomid. Kel was using vitex i think?


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh dandy well that will help. Again, your body might need some more time to just regulate itself.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys im only taking 1000mg a day does anyone know if that enough, not enough? i was told it can take up to 3 months to show any effects so ill give it till aug


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh dandy, I wish I could help you with that...I am not sure. I am taking clomid so i cant take vitex.


----------



## Delilahsown

TTC- is this your first cycle on clomid?


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> great pics delilah...I esp like the first one....that is hilarious....
> 
> dandy - yeah you might not be oving which is why your having such long times between af. Not sure what you should do at this point though, if you dont want to go to a dr. Kel can you help on this one?
> 
> Night kel - speak to you tomorrow!
> 
> tnt - I might have endo but never had any experience with lupron. cd22 is kinda late to OV as the theory is that the egg is not at its best that late. Um you are on clomid also right? I think that might move your OV closer to norm which is around cd12-18. I hope that helps.

Okay that does help! My total cycle was 36 days before AF came. I also took the clomid cd5-9 and this time my doc started a higher dose on CD2-6. So hopefully I will OV sooner. What are they doing about your Endo?


----------



## dandybrush

thanx for your help ttc


----------



## Wispyshadow

Wow, thats a lot of reading!!! 
TNTars: Your pic is great. You guys have amazing eyes...wow! I LOVE your hair. If I lived closer I would so get you to be my stylist:)

Delia: I loved the Monkey pics...made me giggle! Stone Mtn is so beautiful, I bet your wedding was great. You guys look so happy and such an adorable couple.

Celtic: Loved your wedding pics...and you and your hubby are too cute! What kind of pups are you guys gonna have?

Never: You can totally see the love in both of your eyes...sweet!

Kelster: hope you had fun at Wally-World. I am loving all your pictures. I'll have to dig out some of my pics when me and my DH first started dating. 

Linny: Your hubby is a hottie..;)

Dandy, SBB, TTCbaby, Mandy, Yazzy, Welshrose (where were you today?) and I thought TickTock pop in on here:hi:

I went to the gym today and BAMMM!!! MIGRAINE! It was awful, I almost felt like I was going to pass out. I am so glad it has passed. I finished my workout anyway...:bodyb:

So, glad to have some great gals to pass the 2ww chatting with...THANKS!


----------



## nevertogether

morning ladies :hi: late work call today since we didn't get home until 8:30 last night. thank god! DH still called me and woke me up though because his flight just got home. he gets to go see his family and his daughter & son before he comes home. oh well, love hearing his voice.

i would comment on what you ladies are talking about, but i don't know much about progesterone cream or vitex :shrug: just hoping everything sorts out for you dandy & tnt. hoping that clomid works girl!

delilah - i have friends from guam. their last name is borja. i love boston terriers! such cuties!

okay, here are mine, i'm posting a few of my current dog, and a few of my old dog (RIP june 14, 2009) miss him dearly..both my in laws are vets so my animals are always soooo spoiled!

https://1.1.1.5/bmi/sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs490.snc3/26808_434567015832_597710832_5864562_6133170_n.jpg
DENVER, at the soft ball practice watching my unit play :)

https://1.1.1.3/bmi/sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs391.snc3/23827_427368130832_597710832_5667361_5793511_n.jpg
DENVER wondering what that is Mommy has in her hands!

https://1.1.1.4/bmi/sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs370.snc3/23783_365643305832_597710832_5421597_2229351_n.jpg
DENVER posing :)

https://1.1.1.4/bmi/sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs275.snc1/10230_201967490832_597710832_4437166_4566079_n.jpg
DENVER and DADDY right on the train. He's such a good boy!

He's not furry, but I love him! This is my bearded dragon. He's being cared for by my old roommate in the states. His name is Chong!

https://1.1.1.5/bmi/sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs156.snc3/18363_354901955832_597710832_5380072_3873499_n.jpg

https://1.1.1.1/bmi/sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs136.snc3/18363_354924100832_597710832_5380232_3446795_n.jpg

This is my old dog, Mickey! I think about him every single day...

https://1.1.1.4/bmi/c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/125/l_c6d432014d994ff99b247fbf6f26e23d.jpg

https://1.1.1.3/bmi/c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/92/l_7556dae8007bb9754303207fc20ea882.jpg

https://1.1.1.4/bmi/c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/150/l_fc36e702432e4cc6a414f194c21526f7.jpg

Okay, I'm done, hehe


----------



## nevertogether

i had to post these new pictures that my mother in law just sent me. these are of my husband and step daughter. sorry, just had to post!

https://1.1.1.1/bmi/sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-sjc1/hs445.snc3/25558_10150153734555554_710045553_11801670_186646_n.jpg

https://1.1.1.3/bmi/sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs445.snc3/25558_10150153730015554_710045553_11801573_1643862_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs465.snc3/25558_10150153734600554_710045553_11801676_495397_n.jpg


----------



## dandybrush

never you're pictures didnt show up :shrug:

thanx i also hope my body sorts itself out :growlmad:

ok these are piccies of my boy Razzle Dazzle: :dance:

1 of him running around the house OH is chasing him (thats the one in front of the tv)
1 of him sleeping another of him being adorable and lastly in his new pj's its getting cold here and he shivers, really feels it, so i bought him pjs :smug:

he is Koolie x border collie and you can prob tell i love him heaps!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00967.JPG
File size: 84.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC00983.JPG
File size: 68 KB
Views: 2









DSC00712.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2









DSC01366.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sparkle05

OMG i have quickly gone through the posts what alot there are lol I just wanted to say good morning to all the maca ladies. I am going out today so havn't had time to read the posts properly yet. 

Linny, WHOO HOO can we swap please just tell me where to drop jack the car is running. Oh and can i have yours and the kilt please :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Im just bagging up the boobs and then i will leave :happydance::happydance:

Kel, great news :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Never :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm very sorry but i'm going to have to go i will read everything properly when i get back. Enjoy your day maca ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Oh yes and do rabbits count as a fur baby cause thats all i have ? xxxx


----------



## yazzy

Oops tried to upload pics of my dogs but it didn't work! Will try later.

Never - your step daughter is so cute!


----------



## dandybrush

howcome i cant see your piccies yazzy? and sparkle yes rabbits do have fur so are furbabies :)


----------



## Linny

ticktock said:


> hello everyone, glad you're all well and loved looking at all your pics :flower:
> 
> Am feeling abit better, today anyway, but am still actively trying to relax and de-stress lol
> And couldn't stay off bnb either hehe
> 
> I've started my raspberry tea this cycle in the hopes of helping my spotting, not sure how much to drink daily tho? and if just up to ov? Anyone know?
> 
> Anyway off to bed now, got an interview tomorrow agghhhhh so need an early night
> 
> night all x

Hello stranger :flower:

So glad to hear from you again! So glad your feeling better hun, time is the best thing to try and straighten things out in your head!

I suffer terrible spotting normally from 5/6dpo but this month I reached 8dpo before it started. Do you mind me asking if Rasperry tea is supposed to help that? I can't see me getting pregnant till I'v sorted my cycles so I'm starting from there, till I get my referral!

Good luck today :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Morning ladies :flower:!!

Never......what a lil cutie your step-daughter is. Thats a great photo....the doggy ones i coudn't see!!

Wispy......yey hope you can put some pics of you and DH

Dandy, take a :coffee: while I bore you :haha:......there is a thread on here about Vitex (known as Angus Cactus) for the ladies taking it so it might be worth a read. 

My experience with it.....I took if for 9weeks because I've had irregular AF since coming off BC. Its also supposed to lenghthen your LP. I noticed results immediately, though they say it can take 3-6mths. 

It did move my ovulation back to CD23, both months but my LP did lengthen slightly and I had sooooooo much EWCM about 5days before i would ovulate. I noticed my thermal shift was really obvious too! 

I stopped it cos I didn't wanna ovulate so late and since then its moved back a little :shrug: I have heard that for ladies that haven't had AF for a few months it can induce a period, also heard that about Soy (there is a soy thread too)

I took 1600mg a day going by the instructions on the bottle 2x400mg tabs in the am and the same agin in the PM :hugs:

Del......gorgous pics hun. I loved the first one :rofl: What a beautiful place you grew up in :hugs:

Sparkle......:rofl::rofl::rofl: are you sure you wanna swap! He does a manual job so he comes home stinky every night, he only wears a kilt on special occasions (though at his bros wedding I was surrounded by kilts yum yum :haha:) and when he drinks he reverts to being about 5yrs old and requires undressing :rofl: I'm happy with the swap :happydance:

Welshie, Whit :hi::hi: any pics coming our way??

SBB, Kel, Yazzy, ttc, :hi:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx linny...that didnt bore me

so in you're experience since i havent had AF for aggggeeeeessss it wont hurt to stay on it and see what kind of cycle it gives me?


----------



## dandybrush

mine is 1000mg tablets it says take one to 2 a day so i figured go with the lesser for less sudden changes if you follow


----------



## Linny

Ya know what it can't hurt to keep on it and see in a few weeks if anythings happened. Defo check out the thread though cos I think there's quite a few ladies taking it xx


----------



## ticktock

[/QUOTE]

Hello stranger :flower:

So glad to hear from you again! So glad your feeling better hun, time is the best thing to try and straighten things out in your head!

I suffer terrible spotting normally from 5/6dpo but this month I reached 8dpo before it started. Do you mind me asking if Rasperry tea is supposed to help that? I can't see me getting pregnant till I'v sorted my cycles so I'm starting from there, till I get my referral!

Good luck today :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Ah what a lovely msg!:flower: Yeh apparently it tones the uterus and I've def read on here somewhere it helps with spotting, the maca did take a few days hours off my spotting which is good, I only really spot from 12dpo and its just leading up to period but I'd rather not have it! 
I'm having one cup a day up to ov and will see how it goes!

Its actually very nice too and I got it off Amazon but can get it anywhere I think.

Have any you lovely ladies tried homeopathic treatment? I only ask as I did when I came off the bcp as I was dreading my periods and it REALLY helped. Even though I wasn't ttc at that point she helped my periods and ibs soooo much. 
One month my cycle was 39 days! due to something she gave me, and I had 2 very heavy periods that followed, tmi, very clotty, but basically she gave me somthing to help clear my uterus out and since then my periods have been loads better, less heavy and less painful. I haven't seen her for awhile as its about £50 a session and bit poor at the mo but the effects are still here a year on. 
And I'd previously seen a homeopathic doc 3/4 yrs previous and the effects of that still stayed specifically with my menstrual cycle so I'd def recommend it!


----------



## ticktock

Oh and ttc I love Jake, he is soooo yummy lol


Have you seen that episode of Friends where Ross and Rachel make a list if famous people they're allowed to sleep with if they ever met them and its all kosher with the oh as they're on 'the list'? Then he Ross takes Isabella Rosselini off his list, then runs into her in Central Perk lol. Me and hubby have a list each, my bf and sis do too, its constantly being updated :haha:

My list is 
1.Mark Wahlberg 
2.Jake Gyllenhaal
3. Sam Worthington
4.Gerard Butler
5. Am torn between Ronan Keating (secret Boyzone fan!) and Nathan Fillion

Who'd be on your list everyone?!


----------



## kelster823

well good morning everyone :hi:

wow talkative bunch this morning, I hope I can remember everything

Never- that photo of you DH and step daughter is precious.. but yeah couldn't see the fury babies photos..

Dandy- how did I know you were gonna have some kind of cattle doggie :winkwink: I know it is a down under kind of thing- well at least in the States that's what we think :lol: but sooooooooo cute

thanks Sparkle on the great news- now if I can get my body BACK IN ORDER we'l be all gooooodddd... 

Morning smily face Linny :) stil spotting today? you had better get an appointmnt to a GYN dammit or my big arse will be across the pond and beat your GP up.. :rofl:

hey Ticktock

Wispy- new avatar- very nice photo....

:wave: to SBB, Welshie, TTC, TNTA, Whit, Delia, Celtic

ok my fur kiddies

this is Drake- aka MO MO or Drake-O, he is my old man- he will be 13 in June

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v329/19/118/1446205417/n1446205417_30071377_5952.jpg

another with Daddy 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v354/19/118/1446205417/n1446205417_30103009_7021.jpg

this is Bridget my Boooooooooooooo Monster- she's our baby-3

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs124.snc1/5340_1184362216320_1446205417_30525870_3145955_n.jpg

she loves to swim in our pool too

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v312/19/118/1446205417/n1446205417_30064022_7459.jpg

and last but not least my OLD OLD lady- she's 15 

Dooder Bugs ( you can see another kitty down on the floor- that is Sami- but Sami went to kitty heaven 3 years ago-kitty diabetes got her :( I MISS HER)
https://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/8/l_f0996f1d2554fe7b61b0bed2abaf2088.jpg


----------



## mandy121

morning all. how is everyone on this lovely sunny day>?


----------



## SBB

I'm not here really I haven't read back yet but just wanted to stalk your chart quickly
kell :happydance: yay!! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

haha kelster thats funny, we only have a working dog by accident actually  we walked into the petshop one day and absolutely fell in love with him, we were really wanting a german shepherd...but razzle was meant to be he is the best pup...sorry i could talk about him for hours..

all you're furry babies are adorable :) i love seeing animals that are well loved, you can just tell by their faces when they are


----------



## kelster823

SBB- yeah I know YAY!!! When I spoke to the doctor's office yesterday my BETA were down to 0 so sometime between April 26 and May 7th is when they went to 0.. so me O'ing around that time or now is about correct 

even though it looks like a LONG cycle- it really isn't :) :)

Dandy well then it was TOTALLY meant to be then

ohh are you kidding me my furry kids are SPOILED ROTTEN- I made sure the house I rent in Maine takes dogs--- so they can enjoy vacation with us tooooooooooooo..


----------



## mandy121

can any one look at me chart again as my temp went up bit today but think ff needs few more temps b4 it will tell me wen i have o ,, ty gils xx


----------



## dandybrush

thats awesome!! I so badly want to save so i can take raz on a holiday with us to the beach somewhere :)


----------



## dandybrush

night everyone xox

saturday for me tomorrow, getting an early night as we are going to be spending all day tomorrow at the boat show :boat:


----------



## SBB

Mandy it's a bit soon to tell, needs more temps as you say. But you're still below last cycles coverline, so I would expect a rise tomorrow or day after. You may be OVing today I think.... 

I haven't caught up I will have to do it later... Will quickly post my furr baby pics in a sec though.... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Night Dandy :hugs:

x x x


----------



## SBB

Ok, here's my furr babies - Brown and Grey. We love them! They are Burmese, and soooo cute! They are more like dogs, they follow us everywhere - when Danny gets home they hear the door open and run downstairs miaowing at him! 

The Brown one is the naughty one. She is always jumping up at Danny and attacking our feet cos she wants to play.... The Grey is lazy, she just loves sleeping and curling up. They both run along in front of us then roll over for a stroke! 

They are soooo soft too.... Can you tell we are slightly obsessed with them?! 

I am going to look through later to see everyone elses furr babies - can't wait! 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0262.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0295.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0460.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0586.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kelster823

nite nite Dandy!!!

SBB- I know I have said it before but your fur babies are soo sweet...

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: NEGATIVE OPK this morning :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

It appears I O'd sometime between May 17th and the 19th... :) I gots the creamy CM now and the cervix has come down


----------



## SBB

Yay kell that's good news :yipee: bring on the 2WW! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Yay kell that's good news :yipee: bring on the 2WW!
> 
> X x x

:winkwink: I really didn't think I would be in the TWW *this* month.. LOL I won't test til June 7th though... :)


----------



## Wispyshadow

I love all the animals pics. I miss my lab/mix she got to where she wouldn't eat and couldn't walk anymore because she had a massive tumor that the vet didn't think she would survive the surgery to remove it. I got her "Sunnie" when I was 18 yrs old and just had to put her to sleep this past year. She was 15 yrs old. 
I have pics of my little weiner dog "Roxy" and my "Sunnie" girl:( We also have a big St. Bernard "Sam" I don't have pics on my computer they are still in my camera.

We also have a guinea pig "Oreo" and a hamster "Elvis"
 



Attached Files:







Sunnie and the girls.jpg
File size: 3 KB
Views: 30









me and roxy.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 30









todd and roxy.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Wispyshadow

Woohoo!! Kelster I am going to be testing on June 4th so we can go nutty together during the next couple of weeks. Hooray! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Wispyshadow

I have to put me and DH back up because I think I figured out how to make them open bigger....maybe.
Well, I can't get my pics to link to insert an image so I have to use attachment. Poooop! I tried.

Hope you guys have a great day! Going to bed, have to work tonight.
 



Attached Files:







Me and Todd1.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5









All the girls.jpg
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 5









Todd and Kids in pool.jpg
File size: 59.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kelster823

LOL how ironic.... I am listening to the radio and what song is on??

an old 80's flash back

DANCING IN THE SHEETS.. you and me should be dancing in the sheets... 

Thanks Wispy-- I don't think this month is it but only time will tell... :) yep we can be on pins and needles together :)
lovely family photos tooooo :) I can see them now

CHELLO to all the other ladies... 

weekend plans????


heading to Pennsylavania tomorrow to visit friends I haven't seen since Feb..


----------



## Wispyshadow

OMG!!! I haven't heard that song in ages! That could potentially become a theme song...hahaha! My youngest was in the car last night singing,"Don't you want me baby, don't you want me..oh, ohohoh!" I looked at the DH and asked hmmmm where did she learn that song. He advised me it was the ring tone on my cell. Ha Ha Ha, I forgot! Love me some good 80's pop music!!!!!!


----------



## Linny

I'm afraid i have no fur babies!!

Aww wispy, what a gorgeous family you have!!

Kel - a little spotting, though not as much as I was yesterday. Ha ha I promise I will get an appt with GP next week and will make him refer me :hugs: Yey 2WW wahoo, you and wispy can SS together :flower:

Tick - Hmmmm defo gonna look into the raspberry tea for sure, thanks hun :happydance: Does it taste ok? I LOVE that eps of friends :thumbup: We don't so much have a list but just A person. His.....Cheryl Cole. Mine.......Matthew Fox SWOON :flower:

SBB - awwwww the cuteness of your furbies!! the bottom pic (the fourth) made me chuckle. When I first looked at it the top cat curled up looked like chunky cat head and the bottom cat looked like its body :rofl::rofl: I think the sun has gone to my head :dohh:

:hi: Mandy!!


----------



## TntArs06

Hi Kelster :hugs: I love all the pics. So cute!!

Wispy- I would love to do your hair. Its my passion!! :flower: And thank you for the nice comments!! =)


----------



## ticktock

ah what lovely pets you all have, we don't have any cos of hubbys allergies and living in a small flat *sadface*

Linny the tea is nice, after first couple of cups gave got used to it and actually like it now, I got mine from Amazon when ordering my cbfm stuff, was only a couple of quid for a box of teabags. I put 1 sugar in it tho as a sweetener just doesn't taste right!

Matthew Fox :thumbup: do ya watch Lost?


----------



## Linny

ticktock said:


> ah what lovely pets you all have, we don't have any cos of hubbys allergies and living in a small flat *sadface*
> 
> Linny the tea is nice, after first couple of cups gave got used to it and actually like it now, I got mine from Amazon when ordering my cbfm stuff, was only a couple of quid for a box of teabags. I put 1 sugar in it tho as a sweetener just doesn't taste right!
> 
> Matthew Fox :thumbup: do ya watch Lost?

Yeah, do you?!I'm a BIG fan actually, Ive stuck with it even though i don't get it :haha: I will miss tuning in to swoon and dribble over HIM!!! Loved him from Party of Five days, don't know if you'l have seen that years ago!!

Defo gonna try then tea then, nothing to lose, thanks :hugs:


----------



## ticktock

yey I LOVE Lost, so glad they moved the final forward to this Monday!!!! I loyally stuck with it too even though was confused at times. I LURVE Desmond, he's my fav, he even occasionally makes it to the list lol

yeh I do remember him from party of 5, was a little young to watch it but do remember bits of it esp his dodge hair :haha:

He looks v nice here tho

<---------------------------------


----------



## dandybrush

check my chart check my chart!!! its prob not accurate but im excited all the same:happydance: we did :sex: last night too....could it be?...should i stop the vitex now as you are not supposed to take it after O till CD1? just in case


----------



## dandybrush

sbb gorgeous cats :) yes i could talk about my boy forever too


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, sorry I've hardly been on today! I have been out all night and really tired so going to have to catch up properly tomorrow to see all the furr babies :D 

Hope everyone is ok... 

Dandy yep I'd stop the Vitex now and make sure your temps over the next couple of days confirm ov :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

ok well im off to the dog park to exercise my baby before im off to the boat show have a good night everyone


----------



## dandybrush

wooo

:happydance::af::spermy::dance::muaha::friends::headspin::hugs2::wohoo::loopy:

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
just a little bit hopeful


----------



## SBB

Ok I just had a quick look back - v cute everyone :D I love furr babies i'd like a dog when we have a big enough house.... 

Never your pic of DH and his daughter is sooo cute! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

dandybrush said:


> wooo
> 
> :happydance::af::spermy::dance::muaha::friends::headspin::hugs2::wohoo::loopy:
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> just a little bit hopeful



:rofl: :rofl: fingers crossed it's ov!! 

x x x


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hello Ladies! 
Linny: I really love Raspberry Leaf Tea but I love my tea plain with nothing in it and I steep it longer to make it strong..when I was trying to get preggo with my DD 10yrs ago I drank Raspberry leaf tea and drank a tblspn of chloraphyll juice in an 8oz glass of concord grape juice. I pray things get back on track for ya.

Dandy: you are too cute, so are in the 2ww with me and kelster now?

Ticktock: i used to love watching party of five, 

tntars:are u near st luis? my cousin is going to med school in kirksville. my in-laws used to live in branson.

SBB: I hope you were having fun out all night and it wasn't a bad having to be out all night:dance:


----------



## dandybrush

it appears that way wispy...:) lets celebrate together:cake:

lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wispyshadow

:dust::dust:HOORAY!!!! WoooHoooo!!!!:dust::dust:

:happydance::tease::blue::headspin::pink::headspin::yellow::headspin::tease::happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Linny: I really love Raspberry Leaf Tea but I love my tea plain with nothing in it and I steep it longer to make it strong..when I was trying to get preggo with my DD 10yrs ago I drank Raspberry leaf tea and drank a tblspn of chloraphyll juice in an 8oz glass of concord grape juice. I pray things get back on track for ya.
> 
> Dandy: you are too cute, so are in the 2ww with me and kelster now?
> 
> Ticktock: i used to love watching party of five,
> 
> tntars:are u near st luis? my cousin is going to med school in kirksville. my in-laws used to live in branson.
> 
> SBB: I hope you were having fun out all night and it wasn't a bad having to be out all night:dance:

I live 30 minutes south of Iowa. Small town life! LOL So branson and st louis is about 6-8 hrs south of me. Thats really neat though


----------



## TntArs06

So quick question??? Do you take the maca after you OV?? Im also on some other stuff too and not sure when to stop taking them.


----------



## Wispyshadow

I've been taking maca everyday just as a daily supplement with my vitamins.


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> I've been taking maca everyday just as a daily supplement with my vitamins.

So its ok to take if you do get pregnant? I have no clue what else maca does besides help with fertility


----------



## Wispyshadow

From what I read they haven't really done any studies on maca during pregnancy but it can have a stimulant effect and can raise blood pressure (potentially) it raises mine so I will take it until I get a positive and then will stop. Some people I believe keep taking it because it is classified as a food. 
I will switch to my chloryphyll juice and greenies once preggers. I did have to cut my maca dose down considerably but I am just super sensitive to hormonal shifts and it triggered migraines.


----------



## Wispyshadow

Well, I don't know what is going on with me and my body. I got a full blown horrid migraine headache today, had to call into work and tell them I couldn't come in. I had to take an Immitrex...now, I am have tons of cm and it is blood streaked. I have never had that before so not sure what is going on. I have had headaches all week from what you guys have read before. 
My DH was asking me what was wrong and then asked if I was preg, I'm only 2dpo according to my calculations. He says he thinks I am. I am just wondering if my hormones are being given a punch from the maca and my body is trying to start being normal again. I just hate to get my hopes up too soon. It's good to think positive but it's hard this early.


----------



## TntArs06

Wispy- I see what your saying. Having Endo I would probably stop it if I do get a BFP just because Endo can cause High BP as well. Thank you for the advice. I hope your headache has gone away and you are feeling a little better. Maybe if it doesn't go away you should get a check up with the doc. Just in case..... hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Wispy if you are a few days out on your ov I wonder if you could be getting implantation bleeding? I hope you feel better anyway Hun x x x 

TNT it's fine to take maca after ov. I stopped once I got my bfp but you don't have to.... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

checking in REAL quick as I have MUCH to do....before we head out to PA for the day/nite....

just wanted to say :hi: quick to my BUDDIES and make sure everyone is FINE!!!! 

kay back to cleaning and then I gotta make a pasta salad----- yummyyyyy

pasta, red peppers, colby jack cheese, olives, grape tomatoes, mini pepperoni bites, and some lite ceasar dressing

I'll talk with ya all tomorrow at some point


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hope you have an awesome day Kel!! That pasta sounds delicious, I may borrow that recipe...mmmmmm!
My Dh just took my kiddos to a soccer (football to the rest of the world:) ) tournament. They love it. My youngest is really good, she is so cute in her little uniform. My son plays goalie but he has braces on his teeth and it worries me. He came in my room and showed me he was wearing his mouth guard this morning. This is their last game day and then they have a big party and hand out trophies.

I'm feeling OK this morning. Still have some residual from my migraine. No, more spotty mucus (sorry TMI) So, perhaps it was implantation bleeding.....and if there was implantation it would cause a major hormone change. I never had migraines until after I got pregnant the first time. My doc thinks mine are triggered by hormonal shifts mostly. Although foods, being out in the sun too long, strong scents like chemicals are triggers too. I sound like a total weiner....:dohh: 

I kept dreaming last night about being pregnant and in my dream I had a bump already. I don't remember what I was doing just that I was pregnant. Maybe it's a sign......:winkwink: 

I hope everyone has a fab day, I'm going back to bed so I can go in to work tonight.


----------



## kelster823

> I'm feeling OK this morning. Still have some residual from my migraine. No, more spotty mucus (sorry TMI) So, perhaps it was implantation bleeding.....and if there was implantation it would cause a major hormone change. I never had migraines until after I got pregnant the first time

err hmm sounds VERY promising,, FX for ya sweetie

absolutely take it.. I forgot the grape tomatoes, so I added that in.. it is so nice an refreshing- it also simple only a few things that need to be cut up, the peppers and cheese.. I like my stuff in small portions- and was so excited whem I found the pepperoni bites- they are SMALL pieces..


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Wispy if you are a few days out on your ov I wonder if you could be getting implantation bleeding? I hope you feel better anyway Hun x x x
> 
> TNT it's fine to take maca after ov. I stopped once I got my bfp but you don't have to....
> 
> X x x

Thank you soo much!! Im taking 1500mg right now....so i really dont know what else the pill does! LOL i think I read that it helps with Endo as well.


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies :wave:

sorry i have been MIA. ugh. i went out last night and got way more drunk than usual. i don't know if someone put something in my drink or it was God's way of telling me to stop drinking and get ready for a baby! i had two 1/2 beers and three shots in a five hour span. i even went 20-30 minutes without drinking anything, and i ended up super drunk, dizzy, throwing up. i drank WAY less than i have in the past and been OK so i was surprised. threw up and felt horrible all day today until now (6pm.) so it hasn't been fun. turned off my drinking button for a while! missed taking my temp, my ovacue reading, everything. ugh. so ready for tomorrow!


----------



## TntArs06

Never- Wow its 6pm there? Crazy....its 1120 here. I hope you get to feeling better!! Sounds like a fun night until all the other stuff happened. Sorry girl. Sometimes us TTC'ers need to chill out every once in a while to get our wits back to us. Hope you have a good night girl!


----------



## nevertogether

thanks tnt. i definitely need to chill out sometime, but doing it other ways than drinking. definitely not feeling that for a long while. DH is a recovering alcoholic and doesn't drink at all, so when i drink, well he worries. i don't like that, so it's better to just not. the time thing stinks when DH and i are trying to communicate. he is going to bed when i wake up and is still working when i go to bed. can't wait to be a normal family!


----------



## TntArs06

Never- ya that could be hard to handle with the time difference. So he will be here soon enough and you guys can bd and hopefully have a BFP!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

:( never I hope you feel better! Obviously I don't drink at the moment, but when I was I stopped drinking so much because I couldn't stand wasting a whole day on a hangover, and not remembering what had happened the night before! So I haven't drunk a lot for a long long time... I like to just be merry and have a laugh... 
Sounds like you hardly drunk much though wonder why it effected you so much? 

Hey TNT! Do you take your estrogen at the same time as the clomid? That's weird if you do.. My doc said clomid is an anti estrogen that's how it works so I would have thought taking the estrogen at the same time might affect it... I used clomid cd5-9 then estrogen 10-14... Just thought I'd mention it... 

Hey sparkle how are you feeling? 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

thank you SBB :hugs: i completely understand what you mean. i hate wasting a whole day too. especially since today's weather was so nice, for the first time in a while. i definitely don't think that i had enough to be as drunk as i was and i remember everything. i worked in a bar for three years, and drank a lot last year too, so what i drank really isn't normally something that would make me as drunk as i was. make sense? i'm just taking it as God's way to tell me to slow down. maybe for a reason :0)


----------



## dandybrush

:cry::cry::cry:

I woke at 1 am then at 3 am and temped at 3am..an hour earlier than normal...and now my chart says i havent O'ved :cry:


----------



## SBB

That's weird it affected you, could be due to the time in your cycle or something?! I always get drunk quicker when af is here!! Hope you are feeling better now anyway :hugs: 

Dandy discard today's temp, and see what tomorrows does at normal time... It is quite a lot lower today though for only an hours difference :(
you could also use the ff adjuster to estimate what it would be if you took it at normal time... 

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

SBB said:


> That's weird it affected you, could be due to the time in your cycle or something?! I always get drunk quicker when af is here!! Hope you are feeling better now anyway :hugs:
> 
> Dandy discard today's temp, and see what tomorrows does at normal time... It is quite a lot lower today though for only an hours difference :(
> you could also use the ff adjuster to estimate what it would be if you took it at normal time...
> 
> X x x

where is this adjuster located?


----------



## nevertogether

maybe sbb, who knows :shrug: just knowing i'm laying off for a while, haha.


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> That's weird it affected you, could be due to the time in your cycle or something?! I always get drunk quicker when af is here!! Hope you are feeling better now anyway :hugs:
> 
> Dandy discard today's temp, and see what tomorrows does at normal time... It is quite a lot lower today though for only an hours difference :(
> you could also use the ff adjuster to estimate what it would be if you took it at normal time...
> 
> X x x

hmm...yes how do i adjust it?


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! :wave: why i wake up at the same time, even on the weekend, is beyond me. just had to post this awesome picture my uncle in law sent me today. oh how i miss home!

https://1.1.1.2/bmi/sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs353.snc3/29240_1386713921243_1633902603_924380_6723328_n.jpg


----------



## SBB

Morning never - can't see a picture :( 

Girls on FF click on data on the left side, and temperature corrector is at the bottom... 

If not google temperature adjuster... 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

oops, hope this works better ladies :)
 



Attached Files:







29240_1386713921243_1633902603_924380_6723328_n.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning Gals!

Never..that pic is too cute! The previous pic you put up of your stepdaughter is just precious too! I read back on the older posts- the Borja family is HUGE on Guam. The island is pretty small- kinda like- everybody knows everybody. I miss it so much. Especially the food. You should ask your friends to BBQ for you...The Guam Fiestas are the best! Your days are getting closer for you to be with your dh. lol...im pretty stoked for you!


----------



## nevertogether

hey delilah! 

when i was in training, pearl (my friends wife), would always have us over on the weekends. she would always cook and give us candy from guam. you guys have some strange candy, haha. not really strange, but you know, different to my American culture! they are stationed at ft. campbell, KY, now though so can't really ask them to cook me some good guam food :( thanks for the sweet comments girl! i'm almost into the 20's and i can't wait!


----------



## Delilahsown

hehe oops! I was thinking they were in Germany with you! Yah, the candy is kinda like an acquired taste- coconut candy was the most common. Was Pearl kinda chubby in the face? One of my good friends from high school had a sister named pearl who became a Borja when she got married :-k


----------



## nevertogether

oh really? i'm trying to think of her maiden name, but yes, she is. her facebook says pearl terlaje borja. that would be such a small world if it's the same person! hehe. i don't remember what candy i tried, but whatever it was, was so weird tasting to me. haha.


----------



## Linny

Hey ladies, well its another hot one today i've only been out in it a bit but Ive already got heat rash :growlmad: I hate being so fair!!

Sorry i didn't check in yesterday. Worked till 3pm for overtime and I was sooooo tired from work and the heat I ended up stuffing my face with pizza and passing out :dohh:

Still slightly spotting.....and although I felt like she was a coming............NO :witch: YET!!!!! And its 11dpo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Never......aww hun I feel ya on the hangover. You know what sometimes I think you need hardly anything to get drunk, it depends on how dehydrated you are, how much you've eaten and where in your cycle you are :hugs: I used to live in a pub and drank EVERY night, barely ever got hangovers. Now I drink once in a while and always feel rough the next day, no matter how much i have! Hope your feeling better today :happydance:

Kel......I hope your having a FAB weekend hun :hugs: 

Wispy & tick.....I have bought some Raspberry tea :happydance: I haven't had any yet as I still haven't got AF. Once she comes I will be a drinking. Do you just drink till OV?


SBB.....hope your feeling good chick! All set for your scan??

:hi::hi: everyone else!!


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> Hey girls :wave:
> 
> :( never I hope you feel better! Obviously I don't drink at the moment, but when I was I stopped drinking so much because I couldn't stand wasting a whole day on a hangover, and not remembering what had happened the night before! So I haven't drunk a lot for a long long time... I like to just be merry and have a laugh...
> Sounds like you hardly drunk much though wonder why it effected you so much?
> 
> Hey TNT! Do you take your estrogen at the same time as the clomid? That's weird if you do.. My doc said clomid is an anti estrogen that's how it works so I would have thought taking the estrogen at the same time might affect it... I used clomid cd5-9 then estrogen 10-14... Just thought I'd mention it...
> 
> Hey sparkle how are you feeling?
> 
> X x x

That is weird. My doc said to take clomid in the AM and estrogen in the PM. I took clomid cd2-6 and estrogen 2-9. Hmmmm thats weird


----------



## nevertogether

it's so quiet in here today! :shrug:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Just thought I would pop in and say HELLO!! I'm supposed to be sleeping. I got home from work at 8am and I leave again for work at 5:30pm tonight. I hope everyone is doing well. FX for a BFP. I peed on an OPK stick this morning just to make my addiction happy and I got two lines on the strip.......ahhhhhh! But it was an OPK so I'm not going to get my hopes way up...it made me kinda happy though.


----------



## SBB

Oooh wispy when will you do an
hpt?!

X x x


----------



## SBB

Never that pic is sooo cute! 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> Just thought I would pop in and say HELLO!! I'm supposed to be sleeping. I got home from work at 8am and I leave again for work at 5:30pm tonight. I hope everyone is doing well. FX for a BFP. I peed on an OPK stick this morning just to make my addiction happy and I got two lines on the strip.......ahhhhhh! But it was an OPK so I'm not going to get my hopes way up...it made me kinda happy though.

Are OPKs not usually right? Mr dr told me to start BDing today after my clomid and this early afternoon I got a neg on my OPK. Does clomid mess it up? Should I be BDing every day starting today or every other? My friend did it everyday and got preg first try. Hmmmm

Hope you have a good night at work


----------



## nevertogether

OPK's are usually almost always right. :shrug: He might just want you to cover all of your bases to make sure.


----------



## dandybrush

ok check my chart again!! im heading off to work will have to read the posts when i get there cya girls :)


----------



## dandybrush

i forgot to mention i did wake up a few times during the night...so maybe its not accurate either :/


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> OPK's are usually almost always right. :shrug: He might just want you to cover all of your bases to make sure.

Ya your probably right. And I didn't think about it until now but the swimmers stay in ya for a few days anyways. So maybe. Should we inseminate every day or every other? Last month I did every other?????:wacko:


----------



## Linny

Evening!!

Oooooh wispy, thats sooooo exciting? Ive heard many stories of people getting positive on a OPK right before a positive HPT!!! Maybe you got you ovulation wrong and the streaky blood you had a couple of days ago was implantation!! FX'd hun, can't wait for you to test :happydance:!!

I'm due to test tomorrow, but my pre-af spotting is here so I'm guessing she's coming. Not sure I wanna waste a test! I'm the opposite of a POAS :haha:

Hey dandy, tnt, never :hi:


----------



## nevertogether

wow dandy your chart looks great! 

tnt - well that depends. if your donor doesn't have a sperm problem, you could do it every day. but if you have motility problems, or anything of that nature, i would suggest every other day.

linny - sorry to hear about the pre-af spotting. keeping my fingers crossed for you until the :witch: arrives! :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello maca ladies. What a weekend i have not stopped :growlmad: Just wanted to stop by and say :hi: hope you have all had a fab weekend. 

I am now off to make the sandwiches for school and work and make sure everything is ready to go in the morning. 

Hopefully i will catch up with you all properly tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Linny

Thanks never - i'm still happy though cos my LP has gone from 9days to 11 so far this month! Wahoooo getting nearer and nearer to seeing DH!!!

Hi sparkle!!


----------



## nevertogether

oh that is GREAT linny! wow. that moves you from a abnormal LP to a regular one. yay! :happydance: yup, almost in the 20's of countdown! :yipee:


----------



## Linny

It'd be nice IF i got an extra day or two but I'm not greedy hee hee!! 

Yipeeeeee yey for the 20s!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

i just ordered two sexy outfits for DH's visit. :dance:


----------



## Linny

Ha ha, that is DEFO the way to play it!! That will maybe take off the pressure that your ovulating too! 

Oh your DH is not gonna know what he's in for hee hee!!!


----------



## nevertogether

oh he knows linny. he is a lot smarter than i give him credit for, haha. he will always pick out outfits and sends them to me. today he said he had a dream that we were in the hot tub, but i had to get out because i was pregnant. sometimes i think he dreams about it more than i do! thanks for all your support hun, definitely couldn't get through all of this without you wonderful ladies :hugs: i'm so happy for you and your regular LP. yup, i said it, REGULAR LP! :yipee:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi lovely ladies, just dropping in say a quick hello! hope you are all well and had a lovely weekend. I have had a great one very very busy though. 
Looking forward to reading back though the mountain of post when I get a chance. 

Hugs to every one :)


----------



## ticktock

Thats excellent about your LP Linny, what have you been taking to help it?

And hope your pre af spotting buggers off too lol


----------



## dandybrush

nevertogether said:


> i just ordered two sexy outfits for DH's visit. :dance:

oooh arent you a tease to your OH :haha:

:hi: linny 

gosh golly i hope my chart is right :shrug:

I had a good weekend we tidied up our backyard and went to my OH's grandparents place for dinner last night :) was good fun oh and saturday we went to the boat show...found an awesome boat, just cannot afford one :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

wow was a quiet board yesterday...


----------



## nevertogether

very quiet! good morning ladies! :wave:


----------



## TntArs06

Well I hope all you ladies are doing well. Been busy with camping all weekend. This morning I had a -OPK and tonight I had a faint second line....so maybe my OV is coming soon. We inseminated tonight just in case. My preseed hadn't come in yet so I was kinda dissappointed about that...I hope they come tomorrow so if I do have a +OPK then I can use the preseed. Im going to start doing some light yoga so I dont start to get stressed out.

Again hope you ladies are well and had a good weekend!


----------



## nevertogether

hey tnt! sounds good :) glad to see you are covering all the bases. i'm sure this will be a good cycle for you!


----------



## Linny

good mornin ladies, another beautiful day! I know what u mean never, its such a nice place to come on an feel like ur bein cheered on even though sometimes u feel like givin up. *hugs* to all x x


----------



## Linny

hey tick. I stopped takin b6 for one thing this cycle so don't know if that helped cos i had been takin it from december. Also took soy cos my ovulation is pretty late an it brought it forward by four days. I took baby asprin too, apparently it helped someone's spottin. Mine jus came later. Hope it stays this way now x x


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi, I've been hugely interested in this thread for little over a week and I muse say I'm intrigued and fascinated by the BFP that are in here.

I've done little research on Maca Root but have been searching for the stuff in my area, if I can't find it this week I'll be ordering online and then joining you.

I hope you don't mind me jumping in here with you girls as it's TTC 2?


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hi jam :)

this is a nice friendly bunch of girls they have heaps of advice to give :thumbup: and they put up with me and im not even on maca...:dohh:

so welcome to the group :awww:


----------



## yazzy

Morning everyone! I will go back and read everything i've missed over the weekend, been quite busy so haven't really been on here much.

Haven't had much luck with my opk's so far - this is my first time using them but did one yesterday at 7pm and its the darkest i've ever had one (not positive yet but hopefully will be in a few days) the only problem is i'm already on cd30!

I'm on my second week of taking maca now.


----------



## SBB

Morning everyone!

Welcome Jam! Of course we don't mind we love new Maca recruits :D Let us know once you've got it and how you get on :hugs: 

Linny your chart is looking nice, no temp drop yet to indicate the witch is coming! 

Hey Yazzy - I know how you feel with the long cycles, I OV'd CD36 the cycle before I started Clomid... Mine varied from 44 - 65 days!! 

Dandy your chart is looking good :happydance: 

Woohoo Never, only a month til you see DH!!! 

Welshie where the hell are you?! Have you delivered the pups yet? How are you doing? Don't go missing on us again! 

TNT I'd say you might OV in a few days, just keep doing the insemination so you're covered whenever it happens. So exciting! 

Kell get up! I need to see your temp today :D 

Well, I'm off for my scan this afternoon at 3.40. I'm scared! I've had a bit of brown spotting this weekend so just hoping and praying that little Maca bean is still ok... Wish me luck! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

> Well, I'm off for my scan this afternoon at 3.40. I'm scared! I've had a bit of brown spotting this weekend so just hoping and praying that little Maca bean is still ok... Wish me luck

EVERYTHING WILL PERFECTLY FINE muh friend PERFECTLY FINE.....:friends:

so with my temps this weekend, FF totally changed my O date to this past Thursday instead of last Monday and with SOLID CROSS HAIRS not dotted ones, and well we only did the deed that Monday so I GUARENTEE you, I am out this month, but I am PERFECTLY FINE with that..... 

to much to catch up on, but it appears everyone had a WONDERFUL WEEKEND, I sure did, in fact we got home yesterday around 7:45am- yes Jeff made us leave at 6:55am.. UGH but we just slept the entire day away- once again it was a CRAPPY WEATHER weekend here...

ok off to get my girls their work for the day 

ps welcome the new gal-Jam :wave:


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Welcome Jam! Of course we don't mind we love new Maca recruits :D Let us know once you've got it and how you get on :hugs:
> 
> Linny your chart is looking nice, no temp drop yet to indicate the witch is coming!
> 
> Hey Yazzy - I know how you feel with the long cycles, I OV'd CD36 the cycle before I started Clomid... Mine varied from 44 - 65 days!!
> 
> Dandy your chart is looking good :happydance:
> 
> Woohoo Never, only a month til you see DH!!!
> 
> Welshie where the hell are you?! Have you delivered the pups yet? How are you doing? Don't go missing on us again!
> 
> TNT I'd say you might OV in a few days, just keep doing the insemination so you're covered whenever it happens. So exciting!
> 
> Kell get up! I need to see your temp today :D
> 
> Well, I'm off for my scan this afternoon at 3.40. I'm scared! I've had a bit of brown spotting this weekend so just hoping and praying that little Maca bean is still ok... Wish me luck!
> 
> x x x

yes my chart is looking good fingers crossed my temp tomorrow doesnt stuff anything up :growlmad:

good luck with your scan today, let us know how it goes!! you dont need the luck though everything will be fine :thumbup: :hugs2:


----------



## SBB

Kell i actually think that change gives you a better chance - :sex: on the day of OV is not ideal, doesn't give the :spermy: enough time to get to the egg. The perfect time is 2 days before OV. You did it 3 days before - that's absolutely fine! You're still in with a chance for sure - some people get preg from sex 5 days before! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

maybe but I just can't see it... LOL my CM is not the bestest if ya know what I mean


----------



## ticktock

Good luck with your scan, I'm sure everything will be fine but then its easy for me to say that, hope you don't worry too much xx

I'm having a maca break for a couple of days as think its irritating my ibs, so have cut it out to see if it is that, hopefully its not! 

Linny, that all sounds good, might give baby aspirin a try if needs be next cycle. Did ya watch Lost? :huh: And I cried loads at it :cry: bit loved it :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

ticktock said:


> Did ya watch Lost? :huh: And I cried loads at it :cry: bit loved it :thumbup:

You two don't tell me what happens! We've got loads to catch up on we need to get a new box set... Or I might see if we can watch it online... 
I think we got to the end of series 4 maybe - the one where they 'move' the island. I thought it was pretty silly but I still want to see what happens! 

Thanks hun I'm sure everything will be ok... 

Hope it's not the Maca :( I have IBS too it's a pain huh....

x x x


----------



## TntArs06

Never & SBB- Ya I think I might. Its waaay sooner than last cycle. Last night I had a faint second line and I "think" im having OV pains. Its hard to tell the difference sense the Endo. And my temp dropped dramatically today. IDK what that means??? Still haven't got my preseed though...i hope I get it today so I can use it this cycle.

How are you ladies doing? Anything new?


----------



## FrothyBunny

Hey, 

I kind of read some of this post and then bought some Maca, I've been taking it a whole 4 days now and haven't noticed any real difference. But apparently i'm not ov due to low progesterone and my af is apparently not long enough, so in 3 weeks ish i will be seeing the specialist at the hospital but i figure what ever i can do to help myself can't be too terrible.

so here is me signing up and feeling nervous


----------



## nevertogether

hi ladies! :wave:

kel - i agree with SBB. you aren't out at all!

SBB - good luck on your scan today, hope all is well :hugs:

ticktock - sorry to hear about the IBS, hate how the body works sometimes!

jam & frothy - welcome ladies!

tnt - i am good girl. just getting ready to o hopefully. i took soy this cycle, just to experiment and looks like i might o two days earlier than usual. :shrug: 

linny - i agree this bunch does wonders for my PMA every day!

celtic & welshie - how are you girls??

sparkle - hope everything is going good girl. fill us in when you can. i think i feel all that baby dust you threw on me. hehe.

ttcbaby - where are you hun? you've been quiet!

everyone else - have a good day!!


----------



## SBB

Hey Girls! 

Well my little Maca Bean is ok :yipee: :yipee: 

It's measuring 24.8mm which is just right for 9 weeks, and it was wriggling away and it's little heart beating! 

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO relieved! 

Here's a pic, they keep showing us really clear images then using a blurry one for the pic to give to us :dohh: but you can see the little bean at the bottom of the black sac bit 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







Boo and Dannys Xmas Pudding!.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## nevertogether

oh SBB i am so happy for you!!!! what a cute little beanie..oh i can't wait! :dance: :yipee:


----------



## nevertogether

just a Q - can someone look on my chart (click on ticker). this cycles temps are different than the ones before. not way different, but a lot of my temps are above the coverline. is this normal? first cycle being like this, so wanted to check it out. i know i haven't been sleeping VERY well, because i'm so anxious, but i do sleep 3 hours. my charted cycles before were always restless too, but not all weird like this one. any ideas ladies?


----------



## SBB

Thanks Never! :D :hugs: 

I think your temps look fine, quite a few last cycle were up that high and higher soI wouldn't worry about it.... 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

well well well lookie at the Maca bean.. awwwwwwwwww

YAY YAY YAY 

Never hun, I am no good at charting stuff, :( sorry hun... but I noticed my temps this month were higher then March's


----------



## Linny

OMG girls i am in shock, I just got my................:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## kelster823

linny said:


> omg girls i am in shock, i just got my................:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:



nooooooooooooooo flucking way... Omg linny i am so happy for you

photo I wanna see the photo babe


----------



## sparkle05

Hello maca ladies :hugs: 

How are we all today ? 

SBB awww your little bean. I'm so happy for you. Nearly 9 weeks already wow the time is flying by :hugs:

Never :hi: How are you ? Not long now until you see DH and get your BFP whoo hoo. :hugs:

Kelster, hope you enjoyed your weekend :hugs: How are things with you ? 

Linny, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welsh, where are you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jam-on-toast, welcome to the maca train :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: to everyone xxxx


----------



## sparkle05

LINNY :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
whoo hoo linny congratulations


----------



## nevertogether

LINNY - OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::falls off chair:: I'M SO HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i mean it's not even my :bfp: and i'm SO HAPPY!!! :D :D :D :D :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :dance: :dance: :dance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

you and sparkle will be bump buddies!! hehe


----------



## SBB

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!


Ahhhhhhhhh that is friggin awesome news I am sooooo happy for you! Massive grin on face right now this is sooo amazing! Post a pic NOW!!!! 

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 
x x x


----------



## nevertogether

we are like on :bfp: crack or something, hehe :)


----------



## SBB

nevertogether said:


> we are like on :bfp: crack or something, hehe :)

:rofl: !!

x x x


----------



## kelster823

DANG she posts and then LEAVES... WTF LINNY!!!!

you can't do that to us :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

linny it is mean to post a :bfp: and then freaking disappear, LOL. sparkle did that too and we almost all died waiting!


----------



## TntArs06

Never- I bet your really excited. If you O early will your DH be here? I bet your excited though. =)

Linny- SUPER DUPER CONGRATS GIRL!!!! Soooo exciting!! YEAYEYAYEYAYEAY

SBB- I just love your little bean!! So amazing! Im soo happy for you.


----------



## sparkle05

nevertogether said:


> linny it is mean to post a :bfp: and then freaking disappear, LOL. sparkle did that too and we almost all died waiting!

:rofl: i had to have my hair done lol. Where can linny be at this time of night :rofl:
Linny come back we want to see a picture :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
God damm it linny does this mean the swap is off he he he he


----------



## kelster823

sparkle05 said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> linny it is mean to post a :bfp: and then freaking disappear, LOL. sparkle did that too and we almost all died waiting!
> 
> :rofl: i had to have my hair done lol. Where can linny be at this time of night :rofl:
> Linny come back we want to see a picture :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

HUMPFT now you know how we felt when you pulled that on us.. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TntArs06

Never- I forgot to ask what Soy is? I mean I am lactose and drink soy milk but IDK what your saying girl. LOL


----------



## sparkle05

Sorry :blush: lol


----------



## SBB

TntArs06 said:


> Never- I forgot to ask what Soy is? I mean I am lactose and drink soy milk but IDK what your saying girl. LOL

Soy is a natural version of clomid, it does basically the same thing but doesn't need a prescription - but obviously you don't need it :D 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - soy isoflavones is known as nature's clomid. you're really only supposed to take it if you have a problem ovulating or don't, but a lot of women take it for it's known effects such as producing more eggs (twins), better egg quality, and earlier ovulation. it is taken on cycle days such as clomid as well. i took it for the egg quality, but probably also got the earlier ovulation too. if i do ovulate earlier than usual, it will actually fit better into my DH's visit :) 

sparkle - see now you know he we felt. just haaaddd to get your hair did  :rofl:

linny - this is getting a bit out of control. i'm dying over here eating my baked potato with cheese just wonderrrinngggg.. 

kelster - you tell her girl! :ninja:


----------



## SBB

Linny I cannot see how anything could be more important than us at this time?! :shrug: 

:rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Linny

I am just in shock, I wasn't even gonna test........! 

Thanks you so much girls your the best :hugs::hugs::hugs: 


Took me forever to download this ha ha :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







24052010022.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kelster823

Linny said:


> I am just in shock, I wasn't even gonna test........!
> 
> Thanks you so much girls your the best :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Took me forever to download this ha ha :happydance:

WOW WOW WOW that is all I can say WOW WOW WOW

frigin dam fantastic Linny

OK GALS we need to get our arse in gear and make this ENTIRE THREAD FRIGIN BIG FAT :bfp:'s


----------



## nevertogether

aww she was doing that the whole time while we were complainin' haha, what a good sister :hugs: oh it's beautiful linny. it's so strong and positive and oh i'm sooooo happy! i hope i can be your bump buddy soon love!!! DH know yet?? oh sticky baby dust!!! :dust: i think the dust sparkle put on me was so much that it got on you too..ehe


----------



## TntArs06

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Okay my preseed just came in the mail!!!!!! What now??????? LOL


----------



## SBB

Wow Linny that is seriously BFP!!! Amazing lines :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## sparkle05

WOW LINNY

Thats a real strong positive whoo hoo can i be your bump buddy pleeeease :blush: :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

time for welshie to update the front page, woot woot :dance: :dance:


----------



## TntArs06

SBB- That pic is AMAZING!!!! Good thing you did test!! Sooooo exciting!!! 

We all do need to get our butts in gear so we can join Linny!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Never- I see what you mean!! Thats really cool. I will see what clomid does. Whats weird is my dr hasn't checked my ovaries or anything like the other drs do for some women. Maybe hes not concerned about me. LOL idk Im glad your sooner OV will be when your DH is there. YEAY:happydance::happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

that is THREE :bfp:'s for MAY with such a small family of us..wow!!


----------



## sparkle05

Ladies i really did get my hair done lol I had it coloured and i cut my boob lenghth hair off to my jaw. I'm very sorry ladies i should of waited until the next day to test now no more picking on me i'm a pregnant lady don't you know :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Linny

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sorry, i'm so flipping rubbish at posting pictures, me and OH are like WTF, how do we post this thing :rofl::rofl:

So I'm 12dpo, had no idea a result would come up that quick and that stong!

Yep never - OH was there when I took the test. I peed on it, came down the stairs with it in my hand while he was on the phone and then flipped it over and there was TWO lines!! I've never seen that! I was like OMG, showed him, he just hung up the phone mid converstaion :haha:

Its weird cos I feel like I'm getting ready for AF, so she better not show now!!! I only tested cos Af still wasn't here and I've gone off tea! Its bizzarre but I drink lots of it, but just didn't fancy it, i thought it was the hot weather :dohh: 

Jenny renny was right about me too :rofl::rofl:

Oh and tick.......not seen lost yet, i can't wait!!!


----------



## kelster823

> I've never seen that

isn't it the most AMAZING thing ever to see?? but then for 2 seconds you stop and say to yourself HOLY CRAP my life has just changed, right then and there

well at least I did, hee hee hee, when my digie came up saying pregnant--- because I had NEVER EVER seen a positive PG test EVER

OHH FLUCKING BIG ARSE HUG FROM ACROSS THE POND LINNY!!

(((((((((((((((( hugs ))))))))))))))))))))))

Sparkle, I promise NO MORE teasing ya :winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so happy linny! you think it was the soy??? tell DH congrats too. this is great!!


----------



## Linny

SBB......Awwwww lil maca bean is looking good wahoo :hugs:!!! I'm so glad everything's ok! I must admit as I'm still spotting a little i'm a bit worried but will defo pop to GP's this week!!

Sparkle.....:happydance: yey BUMP BUDDIES!!! Would love to :hugs:

I tell ya the maca is magic :haha: Its my 12th cycle this cycle, never thought it would happen and yet its my first full month of the maca power and soy :rofl::rofl:


----------



## SBB

Linny going off tea is a big sign - the thought of it makes me feel sick! 

You should do a digi it will def show ! :D 

Amazing Jenny Renny was right! 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

oh that gives me such high hopes linny, cause i used soy this cycle and yeah, next cycle will be my 2nd month of maca and soy. so :yipee:


----------



## SBB

Linny said:


> SBB......Awwwww lil maca bean is looking good wahoo :hugs:!!! I'm so glad everything's ok! I must admit as I'm still spotting a little i'm a bit worried but will defo pop to GP's this week!!

Try not to worry, I spotted brown for about 7/8 days constantly around my bfp, and had 3 lots of red blood too... 

x x x


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> I've never seen that
> 
> isn't it the most AMAZING thing ever to see?? but then for 2 seconds you stop and say to yourself HOLY CRAP my life has just changed, right then and there
> 
> well at least I did, hee hee hee, when my digie came up saying pregnant--- because I had NEVER EVER seen a positive PG test EVER
> 
> OHH FLUCKING BIG ARSE HUG FROM ACROSS THE POND LINNY!!
> 
> (((((((((((((((( hugs ))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Sparkle, I promise NO MORE teasing ya :winkwink:Click to expand...

Awwwww thank you hun, It's been a long time coming. I can't wait for us all to be bump buddies together cos you've kept me sane BIG TIME :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mandy121

SBB said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> Well my little Maca Bean is ok :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> It's measuring 24.8mm which is just right for 9 weeks, and it was wriggling away and it's little heart beating!
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOO relieved!
> 
> Here's a pic, they keep showing us really clear images then using a blurry one for the pic to give to us :dohh: but you can see the little bean at the bottom of the black sac bit
> 
> x x x

aww so happy for u sbb ,, time will fly for u now lol xxxx


----------



## kelster823

Linny said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen that
> 
> isn't it the most AMAZING thing ever to see?? but then for 2 seconds you stop and say to yourself HOLY CRAP my life has just changed, right then and there
> 
> well at least I did, hee hee hee, when my digie came up saying pregnant--- because I had NEVER EVER seen a positive PG test EVER
> 
> OHH FLUCKING BIG ARSE HUG FROM ACROSS THE POND LINNY!!
> 
> (((((((((((((((( hugs ))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Sparkle, I promise NO MORE teasing ya :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwww thank you hun, It's been a long time coming. I can't wait for us all to be bump buddies together cos you've kept me sane BIG TIME :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

aww thanks hun :hugs: 

but yes it has been a LONG TIME for you... now I don't have to come over and beat the crap outta your GP.. LOL


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> i'm so happy linny! you think it was the soy??? tell DH congrats too. this is great!!

I'm not sure, I started on maca in early April and then this month I took soy for first time which brought ovulation to CD17 rather than CD21-23. I also took baby asprin so not sure that made a difference. 

Thanks for all your support hun, I'll be cheering you on in june :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

the PMA on this board just ROCKS


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> SBB......Awwwww lil maca bean is looking good wahoo :hugs:!!! I'm so glad everything's ok! I must admit as I'm still spotting a little i'm a bit worried but will defo pop to GP's this week!!
> 
> Try not to worry, I spotted brown for about 7/8 days constantly around my bfp, and had 3 lots of red blood too...
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Thanks hun. Do you think I should mention the spotting?


----------



## SBB

Yep definitely mention it - no harm in them knowing x x x


----------



## Linny

Ha ha yey Kel, my GP is one lucky man!!


----------



## ticktock

Sbb, glad your scan went well x

I'm sooooo pleased for you Linny, I swear my heartrate went through the roof when you announced your bfp lol CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 
I honestly could not be more pleased for you :flower:

All that maca, soy and aspirin obviously did the trick, maybe your oh helped a little too hee hee


----------



## Linny

ticktock said:


> Sbb, glad your scan went well x
> 
> I'm sooooo pleased for you Linny, I swear my heartrate went through the roof when you announced your bfp lol CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
> I honestly could not be more pleased for you :flower:
> 
> All that maca, soy and aspirin obviously did the trick, maybe your oh helped a little too hee hee


Ha ha thank you sooo much hun :hugs:, its been a long journey!! Fingers crossed for you now, esp as your on the maca train :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sparkle05

Right ladies I'm off for a bath and then a early night feeling tired tonight :growlmad: 

Linny congratulations again on your fantastic news :hugs::hugs::hugs: check out my siggy :happydance::happydance:

Goodnight maca ladies xxx


----------



## Linny

Ha ha awww thanks sparkle hun, i shall change mine. Just a bit scared of being ahead of myself! Night night xxx 

Got a CB digi for tomorrows FMU!!

Night all my wonderful maca ladies, u are the BEST :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Linny said:


> Ha ha awww thanks sparkle hun, i shall change mine. Just a bit scared of being ahead of myself! Night night xxx
> 
> Got a CB digi for tomorrows FMU!!
> 
> Night all my wonderful maca ladies, u are the BEST :hugs:

G'nite sweetie.... 

CONGRATS AGAIN.... I am soooooo thrilled for you and OH.. BIG TIME...

and a BIG CONGRATS TO SBB and her lil maca bean...


----------



## SBB

thanks kell :hugs: 

Night night girls congrats again linny :D 

What a friggin good day on the maca thread! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

what have i missed??? lots lots of great news what a happy thread to wake up to :happydance:



SBB said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> Well my little Maca Bean is ok :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> It's measuring 24.8mm which is just right for 9 weeks, and it was wriggling away and it's little heart beating!
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOO relieved!
> 
> Here's a pic, they keep showing us really clear images then using a blurry one for the pic to give to us :dohh: but you can see the little bean at the bottom of the black sac bit
> 
> x x x

awesome news i bet it was amazing to be able to hear the heart beat :) :cloud9:



Linny said:


> OMG girls i am in shock, I just got my................:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs2::hugs2::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

dude that is friggen awesome!! congrats :kiss:



nevertogether said:


> that is THREE :bfp:'s for MAY with such a small family of us..wow!!

gosh golly what a good month for you macca girls




Linny said:


> SBB......Awwwww lil maca bean is looking good wahoo :hugs:!!! I'm so glad everything's ok! I must admit as I'm still spotting a little i'm a bit worried but will defo pop to GP's this week!!
> 
> Sparkle.....:happydance: yey BUMP BUDDIES!!! Would love to :hugs:
> 
> I tell ya the maca is magic :haha: Its my 12th cycle this cycle, never thought it would happen and yet its my first full month of the maca power and soy :rofl::rofl:




SBB said:


> Linny going off tea is a big sign - the thought of it makes me feel sick!
> 
> You should do a digi it will def show ! :D
> 
> Amazing Jenny Renny was right!
> 
> x x x




SBB said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> SBB......Awwwww lil maca bean is looking good wahoo :hugs:!!! I'm so glad everything's ok! I must admit as I'm still spotting a little i'm a bit worried but will defo pop to GP's this week!!
> 
> Try not to worry, I spotted brown for about 7/8 days constantly around my bfp, and had 3 lots of red blood too...
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

does the spotting mean anything? :shrug: implantation...or has that already happened?



SBB said:


> thanks kell :hugs:
> 
> Night night girls congrats again linny :D
> 
> What a friggin good day on the maca thread! :happydance:
> 
> X x x

yes what a good day :)


here is an off topic question...is anyone on here set on having either a girl or boy particurlarly? or happy to have either?

im liking my chart atm :thumbup: its looking very good i thinks


----------



## SBB

Yep dandy your chart is looking good! :happydance: 

The spotting can be implantation and the bub snuggling in... I think sometimes it can just be random spotting though, I get it and linny does too so who knows :shrug: 

I honestly don't mind if it's a boy or girl, as long as it's healthy. I know that sounds obvious but it's really true... but I think mines a girl :D 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

fingers crossed you get a healthy happy bub :) I would absolutely love a girl i think for my first one boy or girl doesnt matter but we are only having 2 so i really hope if not number 1 but number 2 is a girl (i dont know why but always wanted a girl)


----------



## SBB

Yeh I def want a girl at some point so if I get a boy will keep going! Well actually we will either way. Not sure how many we'll have actually! Maybe 2 or 3... So a boy and a girl in there would be nice! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

honestly i would like my first one to be the girl...so come number 2 i dont have to constantly worry about it :/


----------



## dandybrush

I might have to try some of the gender selection techniques...for the girl for no.2 :/


----------



## dandybrush

i always wanted about 3 kids but OH wants 2 :/ but i guess with 2 it means there is room in the backseat for our dog too :D


----------



## SBB

Well fingers crossed you get your bfp soon and we'll see! 

Night hun x x x


----------



## dandybrush

thanx sbb :) yep fingers crossed 

good night


----------



## kelster823

hey Dandy.... I would be happy with a healthy baby either way but errr hmmm I can only see myself with a boy.. LOL even my dad said that one.... :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

lol maybe its me being naive...but i want the mother daughter interactions...is it as good with a son? does anyone have experience with a son and absolutely get on great with them? i grew up with a sister and my husband is one of 3 boys and seeing all the boys as completely put me off boys :( can they be angels or are they always terrors?


----------



## kelster823

my mom and my brother are VERY tight...... but then again he was also the baby so that could play into it.. :rofl:

I am "tomboyish" and love sports and stuff like that.... hubby coaches football and wrestling....

but don't get me wrong I am also very girlie girl too

but all I want is a healthy baby girl or boy that frigin STICKS, it wouldn't matter to me :)


----------



## dandybrush

haha ok i guess you're right kelster...my sister is married to a girlie boy...not to be mean but he is a mummies boy and he listens to his mum sometimes over his wife (my sister) i think there is a time to be a son and a time to be a husband...do you follow haha aaarrrgh such mixed feelings about boys atm :(


----------



## dandybrush

but i should prob stop looking at other families and concentrate on raising my baby how i want to raise him/her


----------



## Delilahsown

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

BIG CONGRATS LINNY!!!!! 


HI EVERYONE!!:wave: Hope everyone has had a great day so far!! I'm so glad to be off work. It's been one heck of a crazy day!!


----------



## nevertogether

morning ladies :wave: i so want to go back to sleep, hehe. still so happy for linny :hugs:

dandy - we want a boy for our first, but will be fine with either. i have a stepson and a stepdaughter so we really just want one. :shrug: 

kel - DH is the oldest and a huge momma's boy. i think it's a southern thing. haha.

i hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## dandybrush

nevertogether said:


> morning ladies :wave: i so want to go back to sleep, hehe. still so happy for linny :hugs:
> 
> dandy - we want a boy for our first, but will be fine with either. i have a stepson and a stepdaughter so we really just want one. :shrug:
> 
> kel - DH is the oldest and a huge momma's boy. i think it's a southern thing. haha.
> 
> i hope everyone has a good day!

im ready for an arvo nap...quite tired today. coolness how old are your step kids?


----------



## nevertogether

hey dandy - my step son will be 3 in september and my step daughter will be 5 in august :) they are like a week or two apart, two different girls for DH (yeah, go me for picking a previous ladies man - haha!)


----------



## dandybrush

haha nothing wrong with that..you got your OH with a built in family :) thats awesome, do you get on well with the kids?


----------



## Linny

mornin ladies. Thank u so much for ur lovely msgs, i wasn't too sure bout postin it in a ttc thread but u girls have kept me goin the last couple of months an to b honest u were the first people i wanted to tell. I've done a cb digi this morn an clear as day 'pregnant 2-3 wks' i jus can't get my head around it x x x x


----------



## nevertogether

hey dandy!

i have never met my step son. his mother doesn't like me, even though i've never met her. DH and i hooked up while she was still pregnant (they slept together three times - no relationship really), and i guess she blames it on me. i didn't even know she existed. :shrug: lol but my step daughter and i get along great. she's a daddy's girl, so of course, there is a little tension with who gets more time with Daddy, but i'm a step kid myself and know how to handle these situations. she's a really awesome kid!

linny - i'm so happy for you :hugs: this is such a great thing. i can't imagine how i will be when i finally get my :bfp: i bet you and DH are off the wall with excitement. keep us posted girl. when are you going to make a docs appointment?


----------



## dandybrush

oh silly woman :/ my brother in law knocked up a girl they have a 1 year old son together now...i think its a bit stupid myself...the whole situation that is (but im not a fan of my bro in law :nope:

glad to hear you get on with your stepdaughter :thumbup: i bet its good for her to have a stable parent (i dont know her real mothers circumstances) :) there is always time when she goes to bed for your turn :winkwink:


----------



## sparkle05

Aww linny I'm so happy for you :hugs: I know what you mean about getting ahead of yourself. It still hasn't sunk in for me yet. It doesn't help that the only symptom i have is very sore boobs :growlmail: 

Dandybush, I have a son and we get on like a house on fire and always have. He is 17. He does his own washing and ironing and keeps his room kind of tidy. I decided that my son would respect women and do his fair share :happy dance:. I talk to him about anything and everything but i draw the line at girlfriends :do: If there's a question or advice he wants then i will answer it but i stay well away from relationships. I don't want to be the horrible interfering mother in law :blush: He has a free rain all i ask is that he tries to stay safe and lets me know if he is not coming home. Oh and that he joins us for dinner once in a while :thumbs up:
My daughter on the other hand she is 11 and OMG what a different child. I'm still working out the best way to deal with her :do: She was a lovely baby slept all the time never cried. Oh my i don't recognise the child in front of me lol
I have a daughter of 5 as well and she has been hard work from the moment she was born. She never slept and constantly cried. I'm still struggling with her now lol she has tantrums on a daily basis and is very strong willed.
I really don't mind what this baby is as long as its healthy and sticks. They are all different :hugs: 

Good morning to all the maca ladies i hope you enjoy your day :hugs: xx


----------



## dandybrush

thanx for that sparkle :) now i feel better about having a son. I guess it depends on how they are raised and their personalities :)


----------



## yazzy

Just catching up.....

Linny HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! So pleased for you on your BFP!!! Wishing you a healthy & happy 9 months.

SBB - great to see your healthy maca baby in your pic...very cute indeed!


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies :D

linny that's a very strong result for 12&13dpo - do twins run in your family?! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

im a twin :)...just thought i would throw that out there :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Are you? Cool! Identical? 

Oooh you might get twins too! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

yep identical and no it doesnt run in the family :) i would like to have twins...but they say it normally skips a generation


----------



## dandybrush

off to lie in bed with raz (my dog) and watch some tv, have a good day :)


----------



## SBB

That's so cool Dandy - you never know :haha: 

Have a nice day/evening! 

x x x


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> hey dandy!
> 
> i have never met my step son. his mother doesn't like me, even though i've never met her. DH and i hooked up while she was still pregnant (they slept together three times - no relationship really), and i guess she blames it on me. i didn't even know she existed. :shrug: lol but my step daughter and i get along great. she's a daddy's girl, so of course, there is a little tension with who gets more time with Daddy, but i'm a step kid myself and know how to handle these situations. she's a really awesome kid!
> 
> linny - i'm so happy for you :hugs: this is such a great thing. i can't imagine how i will be when i finally get my :bfp: i bet you and DH are off the wall with excitement. keep us posted girl. when are you going to make a docs appointment?

Awww thanx so much hun. I really its ur month, i really do. I'm keepin everything crossed for all my maca buddies. So ur tryin the soy too, its def worth a go! I have made an appt with the gp for thursday x x x


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> Morning ladies :D
> 
> linny that's a very strong result for 12&13dpo - do twins run in your family?! :haha:
> 
> X x x

HOLY C**P! Not that i know of! It is a bit strange cos i was expectin 1-2wks! X x


----------



## SBB

He he I'm sure it's just good strong hormones! :yipee: 

Sooo exciting! 

x x x


----------



## ticktock

SBB said:


> Morning ladies :D
> 
> linny that's a very strong result for 12&13dpo - do twins run in your family?! :haha:
> 
> X x x

I was thinking that too, normally from looking at other bfps the line is more faint, either way is a good sign!

Hey Dandy I'm a twin too but we're non-identical girls. Twins are very strong in my family, on both my parents sides,though obviously its the woman who determines whether they'll be twins by releasing more than one egg. My brother was a twin but only he stuck. So my Mum was ultra-fertile with 2 lots of twins lol

My Mum got told by her doctor years ago if you feel ov pain its more likely you're releasing more than one egg, dunno how true that is but its my secret fear I'll have twins :wacko:

OOH and got my peak on cbfm today, 2 days earlier than last 2 months, smack on day 14 and this time is matching up more with ewcm so hope its a good sign. Linny and SBB have inspired me to get up the duff this month!!


----------



## kelster823

hey all.. big time project so no time today :( it has to be done tomorrow

but anyhoo.. Linny man 2-3 already.. TWINS I SAY TWINS... soy made two eggies come out and get all bedazzled up :rofl:

a tad crampy today, not liking that, it is toooo early for that stuff.. :af: isn't due til June 3rd...



so ok back to work.. UGH.. at least I can get OT tonite if I want toooo :)


----------



## SBB

Yay tick tock another twin! Get :sex: and lets get some more Maca BFPs!!

Kell I wonder if that temp dip today and the cramps could be anything?! :winkwink: 

Don't work too hard hun :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies!!!

IM BACK!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Missed you guys....wow...Linny sooooo happy for you..it is so funny while i was reading through the thread I clicked your chart and thought...wow what a nice temp spike...then I kept reading and saw your BFP announcement...HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!

Well phew, it is hard to keep up with this thread we all chat so much...hahahahaha....I dont have any furbabies but these are really cute!

I am soooo tired and sunburned...not sure if you remember we flew to abaco to pick up DH new boat and had to drive it back. Well it was rough so what should have taken 4 hours took 7....anyway it was nice to be away and not thinking of ttc....but I missed you guys!


----------



## SBB

Yay TTC you're back! :hugs: we missed you! 

Oh dear on the sunburn :nope: 

Do you think you'll be OVing soon hun?

x x x


----------



## Linny

Evening all!!

Tick, I swear by that CBFM it was only my second month of using it and cos I used to ovulate soooooo late we kinda got tired of all the :sex: I know :wacko:

This month from the Soy i got my first high CD13!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (the first month it had been CD18 :nope:) and my first peak CD16, then we fell out on CD17 (which is showing on FF of when I ovulated) so we never :sex: again! I was convinced I'd missed this month :thumbup:

Kel :hi: Those cramps could be something else, mine started exactly like AF cramps 5dpo............:flower:

Thanks TTC, SBB, Sparkle, Never, Yazzy.......you girls are the best! Hope you don't mind me still hangin around!! 

Just got my new tin of maca through the post, typical :dohh: Well if FX'd this lil bean is a sticky one I shall be mailing somebody them :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

good afternoon ladies! 

welcome back ttcbaby! :hugs:


----------



## Linny

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> IM BACK!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Missed you guys....wow...Linny sooooo happy for you..it is so funny while i was reading through the thread I clicked your chart and thought...wow what a nice temp spike...then I kept reading and saw your BFP announcement...HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!!
> 
> Well phew, it is hard to keep up with this thread we all chat so much...hahahahaha....I dont have any furbabies but these are really cute!
> 
> I am soooo tired and sunburned...not sure if you remember we flew to abaco to pick up DH new boat and had to drive it back. Well it was rough so what should have taken 4 hours took 7....anyway it was nice to be away and not thinking of ttc....but I missed you guys!

Sounds like you've had a fab time away hun! I was wondering where you'd been :hugs: I'm sunburned too, but typical British weather only lasted a week and its back to looking like rain :growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Hey Never :wave: How many days are we down to now? Must be in the 20's! 

Linny you have to stick around with the Maca family! 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

SBB - 29 today, woo hoo! i'm getting so anxious that it's unbearable. everyone at work keeps asking me why i'm so complacent and i'm happy and all i can say is "my husband's almost here!!" haha.


----------



## SBB

Yipee it's getting closer! Ah I don't blame you I can't imagine what it must be like - I know you learn to deal with it but I'd be utterly hopeless! 

x x x


----------



## pink_bow

Just a quick question but does anyone else feel sickly? Every night since the 1st day of AF I have felt really sick when Im in bed, Im not sure if its the maca or maybe the soy :shrug:

Have had loads of energy today despite only having 5 hours sleep so the maca must be working!

xx


----------



## ticktock

How do I get on the testing thread on the front page? I'll be testing on 7th June as will be in the 2ww as of tomorrow or day after depending on when eggy pops


----------



## nevertogether

just let welshie know, i'm sure she will see it when she has a chance to read the thread.

i have a ? ladies. so i got a temp dip today, which usually (at least judging the other charts), means O is coming for me. my ovacue also said i am 5 bars fertile (7 is max) which also means O is coming for me and also gave me a max fertile day of CD14 for O. i did an OPK today and got a negative in the morning, but almost darker than the control line. did a cb digi tonight and got negative, but i don't think i peed enough on the stick. last cycle i got positive for 3 days before O so i figured i would this cycle too. maybe not. do you think i should take another tonight or just wait until O?


----------



## Linny

pink_bow said:


> Just a quick question but does anyone else feel sickly? Every night since the 1st day of AF I have felt really sick when Im in bed, Im not sure if its the maca or maybe the soy :shrug:
> 
> Have had loads of energy today despite only having 5 hours sleep so the maca must be working!
> 
> xx


Hi pink_bow, nope I had no side affects at all! Just pretty much the good stuff, more energy, no pms. I took maca and soy this cycle too :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Never I'd do another tonight... But I just love to pee on sticks! 

Actually, cancel that, it doesn't matter how many you get so I'd just do one in the morning! 

I have got 2 most cycles but this time I had 3 so I think it can vary...

x x x


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> just let welshie know, i'm sure she will see it when she has a chance to read the thread.
> 
> i have a ? ladies. so i got a temp dip today, which usually (at least judging the other charts), means O is coming for me. my ovacue also said i am 5 bars fertile (7 is max) which also means O is coming for me and also gave me a max fertile day of CD14 for O. i did an OPK today and got a negative in the morning, but almost darker than the control line. did a cb digi tonight and got negative, but i don't think i peed enough on the stick. last cycle i got positive for 3 days before O so i figured i would this cycle too. maybe not. do you think i should take another tonight or just wait until O?

I HATE OPK's they're rubbish :haha:! I would leave it till tomorrow, unless you have loads that is!! 

Oooooooh DH is getting closer and CLOSER :hugs: It must be so exciting now xx


----------



## Linny

ticktock said:


> How do I get on the testing thread on the front page? I'll be testing on 7th June as will be in the 2ww as of tomorrow or day after depending on when eggy pops


When welsh pops by just let her know and she'll add you!! 

:hi: welshie if your reading :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

okay, then that's one for me in the morning girls! it's bed time for me already. went to a company softball game with my dog so didn't get much time on here. you all have a good night and thank you for all of the support girls. i'm so happy and positive about each and every one of you! :hugs: good night!


----------



## Linny

Night night never! Can't wait till you've changed your mood from 'lonely' to 'in love' ahhhhhhhhh and your on the testing page WAHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! xxxx


----------



## SBB

Night night never sweetie :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey sbb......Hows that bump of yours...showing any yet? Hows the Ovary? Did you get it checked yesterday or is that next week?

Never - woohoo 29 days, I am so excited for you! Yes do another test and see what you get, I dont think how many days of + matter!

Linny - Well of course we want you to stick around. I love having lil bumps around me....might rub off ya know!

Kel - where are you???? Miss chatting with you...

Well I should be Oving this week, but havent been charting like I should so who knows. I think I will just have to bd as much as I can and hope for the best.


----------



## SBB

The ovary has gone down a bit so that's good :D 

Oh my god yes I've got a 'bump' !! I kind of just look like I've got a little tummy though so people will just think i've been eating loads! Normally my tummy is fairly flat, or I can at least hold it in so it looks it! :haha: 

I'll maybe post a pic at some point ao you can see! 

Yep make sure you get plenty of :sex: in so you're covered.. And do your temps from now so we can stalk properly!! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha, yeah I put in this mornings, and promise to do this from now on!!!!

So when do you think you will start telling people?


----------



## SBB

Don't know yet... May still wait til 12 week scan. Will see how we feel when we see people and just tell them if it feels right I guess! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I think that is when most people wait till.....I will probably do the same....I think 12-13 weeks is a good time to start telling people.


----------



## mandy121

:wacko:


----------



## kelster823

HEY :wave: TTC how are ya.. Missed ya this weekend,but glad you had a good time

UGH done I AM DONE for the day, cannot look at another appeal today.. :(

Linny DO NOT tell me that 5DPO you had crampy cramps... mannnnnnnnnnn now you gots me thinking :rofl:

ok need to step away from any computer right now .. I AM FRIED


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey Kel - yeah I havent recovered from this weekend and am extremely exhausted. I cant wait to go to sleep tonight.


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hello, LADIES!!!

WOW!!! HOORAY FOR LINNY!!!! How exciting for you! Sorry I missed your announcement I worked all weekend nightshifts so I don't do much but sleep. I am really happy for you!!!!!

SBB: So glad your little bean looks great!!!!

Alright so whose next?


----------



## dandybrush

Quite chatty last night am catching up now :coffee:



SBB said:


> That's so cool Dandy - you never know :haha:
> 
> Have a nice day/evening!
> 
> x x x

haha i know i would love identical twin girls even fraternal twin boy and girl :) 



ticktock said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies :D
> 
> linny that's a very strong result for 12&13dpo - do twins run in your family?! :haha:
> 
> X x x
> 
> I was thinking that too, normally from looking at other bfps the line is more faint, either way is a good sign!
> 
> Hey Dandy I'm a twin too but we're non-identical girls. Twins are very strong in my family, on both my parents sides,though obviously its the woman who determines whether they'll be twins by releasing more than one egg. My brother was a twin but only he stuck. So my Mum was ultra-fertile with 2 lots of twins lol
> 
> My Mum got told by her doctor years ago if you feel ov pain its more likely you're releasing more than one egg, dunno how true that is but its my secret fear I'll have twins :wacko:
> 
> OOH and got my peak on cbfm today, 2 days earlier than last 2 months, smack on day 14 and this time is matching up more with ewcm so hope its a good sign. Linny and SBB have inspired me to get up the duff this month!!Click to expand...

ooh that will be cool if you have twins too :) there are no twins anywhere in our family...so dunno where we came from :shrug: haha but would be cool if it continued even if it happens next generation :)



nevertogether said:


> SBB - 29 today, woo hoo! i'm getting so anxious that it's unbearable. everyone at work keeps asking me why i'm so complacent and i'm happy and all i can say is "my husband's almost here!!" haha.




SBB said:


> Yipee it's getting closer! Ah I don't blame you I can't imagine what it must be like - I know you learn to deal with it but I'd be utterly hopeless!
> 
> x x x

I would be hopeless too...i was lost when my DH went away for a weekend down to sydney with out me :cry:



SBB said:


> The ovary has gone down a bit so that's good :D
> 
> Oh my god yes I've got a 'bump' !! I kind of just look like I've got a little tummy though so people will just think i've been eating loads! Normally my tummy is fairly flat, or I can at least hold it in so it looks it! :haha:
> 
> I'll maybe post a pic at some point ao you can see!
> 
> Yep make sure you get plenty of :sex: in so you're covered.. And do your temps from now so we can stalk properly!!
> 
> X x x

woo a bump :happydance: glad the ovary is fixing itself up too :hugs: yer...i have given up holding my stomach in...i just wear bagy clothes now :wacko: cant wait till i can use pg as an excuse haha, i've lost about 1kg in my exercising so far...have to say i havent been very consistent...if i was more i would prob have lost more :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Lol baggy clothes is far easier than holding it in or exercising :haha: 

I'm pretty tired I'm gonna go to bed soon ladies.. 

Night everyone :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

night sbb :) and i agree with you 100% but i still wanna lose weight :( so i have to exercise...


----------



## kelster823

Whhooaaaa

wait a minute it is 5:10am here on the east coast of the States and NO ONE had posted yet this morning....

:rofl:

well I am on my way out the door for work, wanna get there early and get some OT in...

chat later?????????????? lol


----------



## SBB

Lol kell you'll hate me but I only just got up! It's 10.34 here! 

He he I'll chat later :D 

Ooh nice temp rise :D 

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

:wave: Good Morning Everyone!!!!
:hugs: See you later, Everyone!!!

hahhah....I know I know- I just wanted to pop in. Really though- see you all later!


----------



## SBB

Delilahsown said:


> :wave: Good Morning Everyone!!!!
> :hugs: See you later, Everyone!!!

:rofl: Hi delia, bye delia :wave: 

So quiet today! 

x x x


----------



## ticktock

afternoon all, hope everyone is ok.

How long after peaks/positive opks do ya reckon ya ovulate?

I'm sat here looking at the wall I'm meant to be painting in living room but really can't be arsed. Need to find some motivation!


----------



## SBB

Ha ha I know how you feel - I like painting my house but you have to be in the mood! 

Ok, so usually I'd say the day after the +ve, but it varies for everyone. Sometimes it's on the day and sometimes 2 days after. 

Just make sure you :sex: as much as poss so you're covered! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

well I come back at almost noon and BARELY anything... 

good lord ladies what is going on??? :rofl:

SBB- not the correct temp... mine was actually a SMIDGET lower then yesterday's but remember I woke up at 3:40am. so I adjusted it... 

ok so back to work.. :)

later gators


----------



## SBB

Oh yes kell of course! Well it still looks good :D 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

my temps are all over the place, haha. not sure why, but eh. :shrug: 

ticktock - what SBB said, hehe. i ovulate usually 2 days after a pos OPK, but it's different for everyone and also every cycle is a bit different.


----------



## dandybrush

morning all :) getting ready for work now


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi everyone....phew what a busy day it has been! Trying to catch up after being away!

Well Kell, adjustment or not, I like how it looks!

SBB- how are you and the maca bean doing?

dandy - charts looking good. What happened 4 dpo? Early implantation?

never - Looks like your chart did this last month too. It might just be how it is....

well nothing going on here for me. just been busy trying to get my life back in order. My softcups came in today so I might be trying them tonight. Will have to tell you girls how it is afterward....hahahaha


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hello, Hello!!!
It has been a quiet day on here!

Hello never: Hopefully your temps will get back in order. I don't temp because it totally confuses me....Hope your little eggie is getting all revved up...your man is coming home soon right?

Hope all is well with everyone....talk to ya'll later!


----------



## SBB

TTC :happydance: for softcups! You'll love them. So you should be OVing in a couple of days? 

I'm doing good hun :D

Hey Wispy :wave:

x x x


----------



## mandy121

hi all , ordered mor emaca today im going to take 4 tablets a day as not seein gto much differnce at mo.. and my chart seems different to me this month


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - yeah I should be oving by the end of the week....my first month on clomid I oved on cd 18 and last month is cd16...I guess I will Ov around the same time. I hope thrid time is a charm! I remember it was for Ollie so I am holding out it will be for me. How is she doing btw? Tell her I say Hi.


----------



## SBB

Cool Mandy I took 4 a day! 

TTC yeh I hope 3rd time a charm! 

Ollie is away this week so haven't spoken to her... she's been pretty quiet actually but I guess she'll be back soon... 

x x x


----------



## ticktock

thanks Never and Sbb, think am ov'ing today as having twingey pains on my right side for once, the other ovary must be having a month off lol

My poor brother has been rushed to hospital as having stomach pains and turns out he's got kidney stones and has had to have an op. He's actually got 3 kidneys and the side that has 2 has caused all this havoc now

haven't had chance to bd today but hoping as did yesterday and every other day before that from day 10 that all bases are covered so to speak.

Night all or if ya off to work or its still daytime where you are, have a nice day!


----------



## SBB

Hope your brother will be ok Ticktock :hugs: 

Yep :sex: before ov is much better than on the day of OV so I'm sure you're well covered! 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

tick tock - I hope your brother is ok, I have heard stones can be really painful.

SBB - can you explain to me what people mean when they are talking about their weight and say that they need to lose 2 stones...how much is a stone?


----------



## Wispyshadow

Ticktock: my Mother-in-law has 3 kidneys and has a horrible time with kidney stones on the doubled up side. I hope your brother recoveries quickly.

Mandy: good luck with more maca. Hope it does the trick!

TTc: I have wondered how much a stones worth is? I probably need to lose a lot of stones...lol

Well, I am still in my 2ww and haven't broken down and peed on anything yet....resisting the urge and just chilling. On friday me and the girls from work are all going out and I volunteered to be the DD (designated driver) They all said it was too soon to be worried about having a drink and it affecting me being pregnant even if I am but I don't know it worries me. I then wonder if I have a little fertilized eggie in there if I drink could it effect the implantation process? I don't know if I am over reacting or what? 

What do you guys think? Should I just have a couple of drinks and not worry about it or should I worry and just stick to my soda?


----------



## dandybrush

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi everyone....phew what a busy day it has been! Trying to catch up after being away!
> 
> Well Kell, adjustment or not, I like how it looks!
> 
> SBB- how are you and the maca bean doing?
> 
> dandy - charts looking good. What happened 4 dpo? Early implantation?
> 
> never - Looks like your chart did this last month too. It might just be how it is....
> 
> well nothing going on here for me. just been busy trying to get my life back in order. My softcups came in today so I might be trying them tonight. Will have to tell you girls how it is afterward....hahahaha


...:shrug: i never thought of that...prob not though :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - never know...I have my fxed for you!


----------



## kelster823

O- la cheek-cas

had a horrible day at work, could NOT wait to leave ... but it is BLAZING ASRE HOT here today,, 93 degrees.. BLECK... lol

I guess we will see what my temps do tomorrow morning- 

TTC sooo much :sex: coming up for my sweets :winkwink: nice LOL LOL 

Tick- i hope your brother get better

Wispy I plan on having some beers Saturday at the Bon Jovi concert.. before I got PG the last time- I was drinking- in fact I had some the nite before I got my BFP.... a few won't hurt you.. but if you feel that maybe you just are-then take it easy

CRAP I forgot what everyone else said.... :(

oh yeah my strongest OPK was on May 18th and then I O'd two days later 

:wave: SBB, Never, Linny, Sparkle, Welshie, Celtic, Delia


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Ok, so a stone is 14lbs, so we say 'i weigh 9stone 7lbs' 
I don't know how many kilos it converts to but I **think** I'm about 60 kilos? Maybe 65? I am 9 and a half stone and I'm quite tall 5'10... Don't know if that helps at all!! I will look up the conversion tomorrow. Anyway 2 stone is quite a lot of weight to lose basically! 

Wispy the drink thing is up to you, before my bfp I had a chemical, and I had a few drinks one night (not many) and also had sex in the 2ww about halfway through. I am quite sure that didn't cause my chemical but just in case I avoided both the next cycle!! 

It is worth bearing in mind though that apparently bubs doesn't take what you eat drink etc or even connect to your blood supply I don't think til 26dpo... 

Hey kell - glad you finally left work! I'm off to bed now maybe we can chat tomorrow? :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hello!
I know that 1kg is 2.2lbs. We use grams and liters at work. Thanks for the stone definition. It's really interesting how things are converted in different places. 

Thanks for the advice on having a drink. I am a total light weight so just smelling a wine cooler gets me tipsy....lol. I'm just going to go out with the girls and have fun and if I end up having one drink then I won't worry about it. I really don't think that I am preg this cycle because I think we totally missed my O day due to my work schedule. I'm OK with it. It gives me another month to get things in order in my house and work some more overtime.

Kel:I'm so jealous, going to see BonJovi would be so much fun. I hope you have a great time.

Dandy: Keeping fingers and toes crossed for ya!


----------



## nevertogether

morning ladies! :wave: 

wispy - yes, DH gets here soon. i can't wait! i might get to see him 4june - 6 june depending on if he unit lets him off of lock dock or not. i won't be ovulating then, but i don't care because i get to see him! :yipee: as for the drinking, i agree with the other girls, it's totally up to you. :shrug: me, i won't drink at all, but you girls have to go through the 2ww more than i do, so it's hard for me to say.

ttcbaby - wow, i've always wondered the stone question too, haha. thanks for asking!

ticktock - sorry to hear about your brother. hopefully he is doing okay!

kel - another bon jovi show huh? what is this? your 30th? hehe..

well, last day of work before a four day weekend and off i go. you ladies enjoy your day!


----------



## dandybrush

wow never have a great weekend :) i love long weekends!!

thanx wispy..im very curious about what happens soon if AF shows or not :)


----------



## Linny

Morning girlies, how are we?? Missed you all last night!!

Tick.....I got my first peak CD16 and ovulated CD17, so mines pretty quick. We only :sex: up until CD16 too! Hope your bros is ok too, my step brother had kidney stones :wacko:

Never....ooh how ace that DH is coming earlier, I'm so happy for you chick :hugs:

ttc....SBB explained the stones but yeah I can only vount wait that way and have no idea about kilo's:thumbup:

Kel.....I seriously did get the cramps from 5dpo, still having them a bit. Plus we never :sex: on ovulation day. I thought i'd missed it cos we :sex: before and then we fell out the day of ovulation :dohh: :hugs:

Hows all my other maca ladies :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Hey...

Nahh Never this is my 10th I think.. hey I gots friends that are doing all 4 shows this week- Jersey girls are CRAZY for the Jersey Boys... LOL LOL 

Linny PREGGO lady- how ya feeling? well my temps CERTAINLY DO NOT LOOK PROMISING NOW.. but I had said before I am perfectly fine with it..... it's too early and the MC is still fresh in my brain-- if it happens it happens- I went 18 years of not being PG so this is nothing new for me :rofl:

ok gotta get work for my gal... 

BBIAM


----------



## SBB

Hey Kell :wave: 

If you look at 4/5/6 dpo last cycle, this is no different. It's just your coverline is higher this month so those temps look lower. But they're almost identical! 

I'm not saying it's an amazing chart, but hell we've all had them and got nothing so that doesn't matter... Just wait and see... And as you said you weren't even planning to try this month, at least your body is back on track ready for next month :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

How are you feeling Linny, any symptoms yet? Has the spotting stopped? 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Hi ya SBB!!!!!

yeah you're right :) I just want it back on track is all

how you feeling?


----------



## dandybrush

morning all :) well im off to bed now so hope everyone has a great day :D

:dust::dust: lots of fairy dust your way


----------



## SBB

Night dandy x x x 

I'm good Hun, same as usual really. I'm planning doing up our house so we can sell it and move! No room for bubs here... Given I hate my neighbour anyway I can't wait! You've got a big house, and a pool, can we move in with you?! :haha: 

How are you feeling hun any symptoms? 

X x x


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> How are you feeling Linny, any symptoms yet? Has the spotting stopped?
> 
> x x x

Hey hun, i'm good thanks. Spottin seemed to stop yesterday but i still hold my breath everytime i pee. There's a couple of things ive noticed, there's the tea thing plus i don't fancy chocolate. In fact i'm findin it difficult to fancy eatin anythin though i'm not feelin sick. The other thing is i get really thirsty in a mornin which isn't like me, an a headache since tues. There prob all in my head though cos i'm still only 15dpo. How are u, have i lots to look forward to? X x


----------



## SBB

Oooh I had all those things! Thirst didn't last that long. Not fancying anything to eat is horrible because nothing appeals! I ate lots of fruit. I still don't really feel like that many things but it's def easier to eat now. The thought of tea makes me feel so sick! 

I had headache too in the 2ww I think and maybe just after... 

Oh yes there's much more to come! :D 

I'm doing good, just the same really. I have a little energy spurt at about 3 and plan loads of stuff to do that evening, then by 5 I'm
asleep on the sofa :haha: 

X x x


----------



## jam-on-toast

Ok ladies, all these BFPs are making me super excited too.

CONGRATS TO YOU ALL...

Now, what I need to know is:

Can I take my Maca as soon as I get it, or is it best to start on certain day int he cycle?

SOY: I drink Soy milk as I have a dairy intolerance, should I only drink it on ceratin days too or in what form should I be taking SOY?

Arghhh, I want a sticky BFP too!!!


----------



## kelster823

me NOPE no symptons babe... the tender rigth boobie like I always get though...

DANG NABBIT..... 

Jeff just texted me two inmates in PESS- it NEVER FLUCKING FAILS...( I think they do it because it is a holiday weekend). and if no one takes the OT this HOLIDAY WEEKEND- people are gonna get mandatoried-- I swear if he gets hit for Saturday I WILL BE SO MAD......................... 

Jam you can take Maca when ever and continue thru out your cycle...


----------



## SBB

Kell I hope someone will take the overtime so jeff doesn't have to do it :( 

Jam I'm not sure about the soy, I know it can alter your cycles depending how much you take/drink.. Maybe ask in the soy isoflavones thread? Yep maca anytime! 

X x x


----------



## jam-on-toast

kelster823 said:


> me NOPE no symptons babe... the tender rigth boobie like I always get though...
> 
> DANG NABBIT.....
> 
> Jeff just texted me two inmates in PESS- it NEVER FLUCKING FAILS...( I think they do it because it is a holiday weekend). and if no one takes the OT this HOLIDAY WEEKEND- people are gonna get mandatoried-- I swear if he gets hit for Saturday I WILL BE SO MAD.........................
> 
> Jam you can take Maca when ever and continue thru out your cycle...

thanks for this! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb- ok thanks for the explanation...so everytime you do your weight you have to multiply 14lbs by how many stones you are? seems like a lot...so if I do the math on you...you aer 133 lbs...wow we weigh about the same, but I am only about 5'6"!!!!

Linny - Glad to see your spotting has stopped I was just about to ask you that! hahaha...sbb beat me to it!!!

Never - Yipee on your 4 day weekend? We have one coming up next weekend, though that only mean dh will work more. He is always more busy during the holidays.

wispy - I say a couple wont hurt! I have never had a BFP so I have nothing to compare it to, but I have been keeping it to a minimum!

Kel - sorry about the horrible day...dont worry I am sweating my arse off here also.....being closer the equator and all...I am at a lovely 98 degrees right now! I almost died when I jumped in the car and saw the temperature gauge. What does Jeff do again?

Dandy - night night!

Jam - yep maca can be started anytime, but I think the soy should only be done before Ov....It is supposed to have the same estrogen effect on your body...

Linny - didnt you do soy?

Ok well here it is.....I used my softcups last night for the first time and geez I know I didnt do it right, cuz I had some minor leakage and when I got up to move around I could feel it moving.....so now I am hoping I didnt block the spermies from teh cervix. To make matters worse, my temp dropped today so I might be oving....ugh! I need DH to get home so we can try and dtd again and hopfully I will get the softcups in right. SBB you have any advice for me?


----------



## kelster823

LOL moved around.. LOL I don't know if I could use them, I just like to lay down for 30 minutes or so :rofl: you poor thing JUST KEEP DOING THE DEED BUDDY!!!

Jeff is a Sheriff Officer- I just LOVE a man in uniform :)


----------



## SBB

Ttc - well no, our scales just say 9 stone 7 and that's how we do it!! Lol I never worked out how many lbs I am! 

Ok I'll explain the softcup thing, but It might be long so I need my computer so it will have to be in an hour! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok thanks sbb... I will await your explanation...cuz I am in desperate need..seriously!

kel - oh yeah a man in uniform...always sexy!


----------



## nevertogether

hi ladies :wave:

sbb - i can't wait for my siggy to look like yours! hehe

kel - i hope jeff doesn't get that overtime hun. i know that stuff stinks!

ttcbaby - good to hear you have a four day coming up too, i hope you enjoy it :) as for the softcups, i haven't tried them yet, but i'm very anxious too hehe

how is everyone?


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - practice first....try and get them in before you and dh dtd...because I think I should have as it might have saved some spermies!


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - okay girl, i will! :thumbup: thanks for the tips hin!


----------



## SBB

Ttc I'll explain shortly! I have to say though I totally f**ked up the softcups this cycle and still did it! So don't worry too much... 

I would have a practice now... Before :sex: 
there's a website for softcups i think it's www.softcups.com and it has a little vid that shows you how to do it... 

Ok I'll just write my explanation now! It's just hard to write a lot on my phone! 
Ok so you need to squeeze it so it's touching in the middle. Have it nearby so you don't need to move around to get it. Lay with your bum on a pillow so nothing 'falls out'. Then 'scoop' any that have escaped and push the softcup in, bum still raised. Push it up and back... I would practice first, this time when I did it, somehow it kept going in front of my cervix which defeated the object completely! If that does happen, I inserted it the other way, so pushing it to the front first.. 

Once it's in, just feel and make sure it's sitting under your cervix. If it's in properly you shouldn't be able to feel it at all when you move around. 

Ok I think that's it! Just make sure you read the instructions or watch that vid so you can see how it's done... 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks sbb, I will try this...I think that is what was happening to me also, it was in front of my cervix...see my cervix kinda sits towards the back anyway, and I have a tilted uterus so I think both those things are causing problems.


----------



## SBB

I'd give it a try putting it in opposite to how you're meant to then Hun... Maybe have :sex: and just lie for 20 mins or so before you put it in... Just to make sure. 
But seriously I mucked it up every time for some reason (only on this cycle, was fine before?!) I kept having to take it out and put it back in :dohh: but it was still ok :D 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok well that makes me feel better...Loulou says she has a tilted uterus and didnt put it in backwards so maybe it is just me not being to good at this...I am going to go and try to get it in now and maybe try to walk around with it to see if I feel it....brb.


----------



## SBB

Lol let us know how you get on!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> I am going to go and try to get it in now and maybe try to walk around with it to see if I feel it....brb

geesh we know what she is doing now.. LOL

Never- I HOPE he doesn't get NAILED.. we have the Jovi concert on Saturday and we plan on leaving around 2pm to go taligate in the parking lot.. it is a MUST ... 

he did take Mondays into Tuesday, so he would go in at midnite Monday and work til Tuesday til 4:00pm... 

SSB- those things sound like a BIG TIME PITA!!! :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

if they get him, i may have to fly to NJ and kick some butt hun!! :gun:


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> if they get him, i may have to fly to NJ and kick some butt hun!! :gun:

I'll have an extra ticket!!!! wooo hoooooo :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: okay, well now i'm hoping he gets called in. haha j/k j/k you crack me up!


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> :rofl: okay, well now i'm hoping he gets called in. haha j/k j/k you crack me up!


hee hee hee ....... 


won't be the same witout him though :( he is our BBQ cook for the day... my mom bought us a fire and ice grill few years back - the frign thing is SOOO KEWL 
https://www.gas-grill-review.com/images/thermos-grill-2-go-fire-and-ice-21157850.jpg
since we tailgate often.. we live DIRECTLY around the corner from Rutgers University and go to football games


----------



## nevertogether

kelster, you're making me miss the states :cry:


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> kelster, you're making me miss the states :cry:

I sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

oh well, that is a BA grill girl! my mother in law would be drooling over that, haha. they love to BBQ back home. tailgating is so much fun. we barely ever make it past that part, haha. guess what, hubby's flight leaves for germany 2nd of june. :yipee:


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> oh well, that is a BA grill girl! my mother in law would be drooling over that, haha. they love to BBQ back home. tailgating is so much fun. we barely ever make it past that part, haha. guess what, hubby's flight leaves for germany 2nd of june. :yipee:

HOLY CRAP GIRLFRIEND THAT IS NEXT WEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

wooooo FRIGIN hooooooooooooooooo

awesome

that that grill is sweet, it's small and it is hydrolic so the actual grill part comes up slowly when you step on the pedal.. LOL LOL 


I forgot to tell you guys, it's been what 2 and a half weeks since my Sister in Law had her D&C and she texted me this morning... she asked if I bled heavy after mine... because she was still spotting until yesterday afternoon but started bleeding heavy last nite and still is... POOR THING... UGH so she is going in tonight at 6:30 for a ultrasound.... and tomorrow is her fertility spec apointment...


----------



## nevertogether

oh kel, your poor SIL. i have her in my prayers hun, because i'm sure she needs them right now. :hugs:

i know! he is hoping that they will let him off to see next weekend, but he doesn't know if they will or not. he will be about 2 1/2 hours from me at that point, but that's nothing compared to how far away he is now! i'm so anxious that i even have a hard time sleeping.

we have grills all over post, but nothing snazzy like yours, haha. they are just crappy ones that everyone goes around and steals.


----------



## Linny

Evening girlies!!

Just been to the doctors and all they did was take the date of my last period and tell me to book in with the midwife WTF???? Thats it??? So anyways, i booked that for next thursday. Mentioned the spotting I'd been getting and she just made a note of it :thumbup:

Oh kel I hope you get to 'tailgate' with Jeff and he DOESN'T have to work.........erm you might need to explain to me what tailgate actually is????

Wahoo Never, how exciting!! DH is coming to Germany woop woop :happydance:!!!

SBB, I never expected to feel different straight away but I do, probably in my head though!! Did you get REALLY bloated straight away, like AF is due but worse?? I can barely get my jeans on :dohh:

TTc, thanks for asking about the spotting hun. All gone for now, just keeping FX'd it stays away. Good luck with th softcups, that was gonna be my next step. I hope you master them :haha:


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> oh well, that is a BA grill girl! my mother in law would be drooling over that, haha. they love to BBQ back home. tailgating is so much fun. we barely ever make it past that part, haha. guess what, hubby's flight leaves for germany 2nd of june. :yipee:
> 
> HOLY CRAP GIRLFRIEND THAT IS NEXT WEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
> 
> wooooo FRIGIN hooooooooooooooooo
> 
> awesome
> 
> that that grill is sweet, it's small and it is hydrolic so the actual grill part comes up slowly when you step on the pedal.. LOL LOL
> 
> 
> I forgot to tell you guys, it's been what 2 and a half weeks since my Sister in Law had her D&C and she texted me this morning... she asked if I bled heavy after mine... because she was still spotting until yesterday afternoon but started bleeding heavy last nite and still is... POOR THING... UGH so she is going in tonight at 6:30 for a ultrasound.... and tomorrow is her fertility spec apointment...Click to expand...


Awww kel, your poor SIL. She's been through so much already. I hope it all goes ok for her :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> i know! he is hoping that they will let him off to see next weekend, but he doesn't know if they will or not. he will be about 2 1/2 hours from me at that point, but that's nothing compared to how far away he is now! i'm so anxious that i even have a hard time sleeping

dude my ass would be driving no matter what LOL...... it must be killing you.. just think SOON hun SOON!!!!!!

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTT Jeff made it by the weekend..... no OT... YIPPIE


----------



## nevertogether

linny, i still, TO THIS DAY, am so freaking stoked for you. every time you post about your :bfp: i feel like the day you told us you got it, haha. i'm a dork :D


----------



## nevertogether

kelster823 said:


> i know! he is hoping that they will let him off to see next weekend, but he doesn't know if they will or not. he will be about 2 1/2 hours from me at that point, but that's nothing compared to how far away he is now! i'm so anxious that i even have a hard time sleeping
> 
> dude my ass would be driving no matter what LOL...... it must be killing you.. just think SOON hun SOON!!!!!!
> 
> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTT Jeff made it by the weekend..... no OT... YIPPIEClick to expand...

dang, no bon jovi for me. tell jon i said hi. haha j/k. that is great news! :yipee:

yes, 2 1/2 hours is nothing for me to see my baby. you know what? everyone keeps saying stuff about pregnancy to me. my fb status was can't wait to see my baby in june so everyone thought i was pregnant. then when i was at the softball game, one of my guy co-workers said i was the next to be pregnant, and then during another briefing, another guy co-worker said i'm the next to be "knocked up." this was all today. i was like, what the heck? God, you trying to tell me something?


----------



## kelster823

> erm you might need to explain to me what tailgate actually is????

Linny tailgating= 

In the United States, a tailgate party is a social event held on and around the open tailgate of a vehicle. Tailgating often involves consuming beverages and grilling food. Tailgate parties usually occur in the parking lots at stadiums and arenas before, and occasionally after or during, sporting events and rock concerts. People attending such a party are said to be tailgating. Many people participate even if their vehicles do not have tailgates


EWWW OOOOWWWW WEEEEEEEEEEEE :rofl:

THAT IS ALL THEY DID?? sounds like my first visit except I got an internal cervix check

pisses ya off doesn't it??? kay I guess I do have to come over and beat someone up


----------



## kelster823

> yes, 2 1/2 hours is nothing for me to see my baby. you know what? everyone keeps saying stuff about pregnancy to me. my fb status was can't wait to see my baby in june so everyone thought i was pregnant. then when i was at the softball game, one of my guy co-workers said i was the next to be pregnant, and then during another briefing, another guy co-worker said i'm the next to be "knocked up." this was all today. i was like, what the heck? God, you trying to tell me something

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm makes ya think HUH???


----------



## nevertogether

just had to :rofl: over the tailgating definition haha. in the south, you just throw in a few drunk homeless rednecks and really scary abnormally large men screaming curse words.


----------



## SBB

Never OMG it's soooo soon!! Really hope they let him off so you get to see him next weekend!! Wow it's so exciting!! :wohoo: 

Kell I hope your sil is ok :( poor girl she needs a break... 
please explain this tailgating?! 

Yeh linny I did but then it went down a bit... I think my skinny jeans were just too tight in the first place but I lived with it before!!
I'm just wearing dresses and leggings now. I doubt I'll buy actual maternity clothes, or hardly any anyway... We'll see though!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lol you lot wrote so much while I was typing! Tailgaiting sounds great! 

Never that's freaky surely there's got to be something in it! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

hey bubba look one page back.. LOL I posted the definiton of tailgating in the US..


----------



## kelster823

heres a photo of me and my friend Jess at a Toby Keith concert few years back.. see BIG TRUCK, GRILL, COOLER FULL OF BEERS, and in the parking lot at the venue LOL


people pop tents up too, we are on Saturday but not like a camping tent, like the one in the second photo in the background


https://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/56/l_d86b3bca966394f964e940bce1182504.jpg

https://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs131.snc3/17848_1325823752770_1446205417_30928665_7977108_n.jpg


----------



## SBB

Kell that looks like so much fun!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

it is.. I like that better then going into the events LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok Ladies - I didnt get a chance to try those damn softcups....dh hurt his back at work and i had to go to the dr with him. He has alread had 1 surgery on it. He is a rugby player and will now have to miss the game this weekend. He is v. upset about that. So he has been put on bedrest. I feel so bad for him....now how the hell am I supposed to get any bding out of him tonight?????

Kel - I just love your pics and I love your def. of tailgating even more.

Linny - ugh I would be frustrated also! Well so now we have to wait till next thursday.

never - woohoo...time is ticking down...you shoudl make a ticker for the countdown for us!

sbb - ok I am going to have to try those damn things later...hopefully dh will be up to dtd tonight...maybe I can fill him full of pain killers and hope for the best......LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel - please let usknow how your sil gets on tomorrow. prayers are with her!


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> linny, i still, TO THIS DAY, am so freaking stoked for you. every time you post about your :bfp: i feel like the day you told us you got it, haha. i'm a dork :D

Awwww thanks, you girls are the best :hugs:

Can't wait for your DH to get his butt over to you and I can be stoked for you.........:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> erm you might need to explain to me what tailgate actually is????
> 
> Linny tailgating=
> 
> In the United States, a tailgate party is a social event held on and around the open tailgate of a vehicle. Tailgating often involves consuming beverages and grilling food. Tailgate parties usually occur in the parking lots at stadiums and arenas before, and occasionally after or during, sporting events and rock concerts. People attending such a party are said to be tailgating. Many people participate even if their vehicles do not have tailgates
> 
> 
> EWWW OOOOWWWW WEEEEEEEEEEEE :rofl:
> 
> THAT IS ALL THEY DID?? sounds like my first visit except I got an internal cervix check
> 
> pisses ya off doesn't it??? kay I guess I do have to come over and beat someone upClick to expand...

Ooooooooh right! I get it now. I thought of tailgating as someone being up your ass when your driving, ya know, too close :rofl::rofl:

Yep kel, I think my GP needs a kick up the bum, pop over will ya :haha:


----------



## kelster823

Linny said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erm you might need to explain to me what tailgate actually is????
> 
> Linny tailgating=
> 
> In the United States, a tailgate party is a social event held on and around the open tailgate of a vehicle. Tailgating often involves consuming beverages and grilling food. Tailgate parties usually occur in the parking lots at stadiums and arenas before, and occasionally after or during, sporting events and rock concerts. People attending such a party are said to be tailgating. Many people participate even if their vehicles do not have tailgates
> 
> 
> EWWW OOOOWWWW WEEEEEEEEEEEE :rofl:
> 
> THAT IS ALL THEY DID?? sounds like my first visit except I got an internal cervix check
> 
> pisses ya off doesn't it??? kay I guess I do have to come over and beat someone upClick to expand...
> 
> Ooooooooh right! I get it now. I thought of tailgating as someone being up your ass when your driving, ya know, too close :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Yep kel, I think my GP needs a kick up the bum, pop over will ya :haha:Click to expand...


well yeah that too... right up someone's ass driving :rofl:

yep a GP arse kicking is in order...

weill def pass everyone's thoughts to my SIL... thnxs!!!!


----------



## SBB

Oh my god I'm meant to be going for lunch at my pregnant friends tomorrow with a couple of other friends, she just rang me her waters have broken!! Aaaggghhhh!! 

I know she'll tell me horror stories about giving birth :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Oh my god I'm meant to be going for lunch at my pregnant friends tomorrow with a couple of other friends, she just rang me her waters have broken!! Aaaggghhhh!!
> 
> I know she'll tell me horror stories about giving birth :haha:
> 
> X x x

REALLY??? 

well ya gotta do it now- birth, no turning back :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol yeh I know!! :dohh: 

I'm not really scared any more, it doesn't seem _that_ bad!!??!!

She's not due til 9th June, I knew she'd try and get out of lunch somehow :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

wow she is EARLY!!!! I wish her all the luck!!!! 

I am scared of birth.. we were watching something the other nite... OH YEAH I know the House Wives of NJ and they showed on of the chicks in labor and they showed the epi needle, jeff said WHAT the HELL is THAT.... cause it was VERY LARGE and I said the HAPPY NEEDLE.. LOL now you know why I am scared casue I am gonna get one of those..

I don't do pain very well... LOL


----------



## SBB

Lol me neither I'm a wimp! Yep that needle is a big f**ker!! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

nevertogether said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know! he is hoping that they will let him off to see next weekend, but he doesn't know if they will or not. he will be about 2 1/2 hours from me at that point, but that's nothing compared to how far away he is now! i'm so anxious that i even have a hard time sleeping
> 
> dude my ass would be driving no matter what LOL...... it must be killing you.. just think SOON hun SOON!!!!!!
> 
> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTT Jeff made it by the weekend..... no OT... YIPPIEClick to expand...
> 
> dang, no bon jovi for me. tell jon i said hi. haha j/k. that is great news! :yipee:
> 
> yes, 2 1/2 hours is nothing for me to see my baby. you know what? everyone keeps saying stuff about pregnancy to me. my fb status was can't wait to see my baby in june so everyone thought i was pregnant. then when i was at the softball game, one of my guy co-workers said i was the next to be pregnant, and then during another briefing, another guy co-worker said i'm the next to be "knocked up." this was all today. i was like, what the heck? God, you trying to tell me something?Click to expand...

never :happydance::happydance: you get to see your OH soon :happydance::happydance: must be getting excited..haha i think God is telling you something :haha:



kelster823 said:


> erm you might need to explain to me what tailgate actually is????
> 
> Linny tailgating=
> 
> In the United States, a tailgate party is a social event held on and around the open tailgate of a vehicle. Tailgating often involves consuming beverages and grilling food. Tailgate parties usually occur in the parking lots at stadiums and arenas before, and occasionally after or during, sporting events and rock concerts. People attending such a party are said to be tailgating. Many people participate even if their vehicles do not have tailgates
> 
> 
> EWWW OOOOWWWW WEEEEEEEEEEEE :rofl:
> 
> THAT IS ALL THEY DID?? sounds like my first visit except I got an internal cervix check
> 
> pisses ya off doesn't it??? kay I guess I do have to come over and beat someone upClick to expand...

i want a tailgating party!! sounds like fun :D



SBB said:


> Oh my god I'm meant to be going for lunch at my pregnant friends tomorrow with a couple of other friends, she just rang me her waters have broken!! Aaaggghhhh!!
> 
> I know she'll tell me horror stories about giving birth :haha:
> 
> X x x

whatever you do DO NOT LISTEN!! my bros gf had their son and told me all about it...i nearly passed out wasnt a pretty story :nope: i reckon you are better off just not knowing


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> wow she is EARLY!!!! I wish her all the luck!!!!
> 
> I am scared of birth.. we were watching something the other nite... OH YEAH I know the House Wives of NJ and they showed on of the chicks in labor and they showed the epi needle, jeff said WHAT the HELL is THAT.... cause it was VERY LARGE and I said the HAPPY NEEDLE.. LOL now you know why I am scared casue I am gonna get one of those..
> 
> I don't do pain very well... LOL




SBB said:


> Lol me neither I'm a wimp! Yep that needle is a big f**ker!!
> 
> X x x

OMG!!! thanx im a fainter when it comes to needles so i shut my eyes and do not look at them (i figure it will hurt less if i dont know whats happening :shrug:) ...i hate needles :cry:


----------



## SBB

Lol dandy I know! I think I'll ignore it all! I've watched a program we have here called one born every minute, it's really good they put loads of cameras in a maternity ward and film it all... Some look worse than others! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

...:shhh::sick:


----------



## nevertogether

i like needles, haha. i'm weird, i know :) good morning ladies :wave:

well, i used soy last cycle just to test it and i ovulated 5 days earlier than last cycle. i think i respond really well to herbs and supplements. :shrug: 

ttcbaby - i always try to make a ticker for it, but it never fits. i i always use too many lines and it won't let me :(


----------



## dandybrush

...never...what can i say?...*shakes head in amazement*


----------



## Wispyshadow

Needles don't bother me too much as long as no one is trying to poke ME with them...hahaha! 
I have stopped watching the birth shows on T.V. Most of the ones on the learning channel here all have some over dramatized, birth that seems like the woman isn't capable of giving birth without the assistance of a million gadgets and drugs and the amazing dr. that if he wasn't there the baby would never make it out..."whatever" sorry for my rant. 
I think that our bodies are amazing and giving birth is such a beautiful miracle. I cry every time I am present for a birth. (I work in a women's hospital) It just totally amazes me everytime. Although yes c-sections have saved many a life and I am thankful for dr's that are knowledgable and skillful to know when it is needed but there are far too many that think that it is horrible to birth vaginally and would rather just section the poor girl and get it over with. ooops...sorry there I go again! Can you tell I have an issue with that?:rofl:

That is my biggest fear about getting a BFP....how am I going to give birth? I work in a hospital and I can't even stand the thought of giving birth there. I really try not to think about it because I don't even know if I will ever get a BFP....having a poopy night. I have lately been wondering if my eggies are like raisins and my DH's swimmers are all blocked up and the money we have spent trying to fix things is just wasted.....bleh! 
Sorry girls! I sound like such a Debbie Downer...:growlmad:

I guess I just have to have faith that I am doing all I can right now and just to be patient.


----------



## dandybrush

yes be patient wispy and when it happens you will have an awesome dr who will help you through labour exactly how you want it:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

wispy - :hugs: i know how you feel hun, really i do. i get sad sometimes because DH has two kids already so obviously the problem isn't with him. with both they weren't trying, and the girls still got pregnant. me on the other hand, two years NTNP, and 2 cycles of TTC, and still nothing. :hugs: my husband always uses the term debbiye downer, haha, it aggravates me. you aren't out this cycle yet girl, so chin up and lots of :dust:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Don't be sad ladies, I know it's hard I gave up so many times and was absolutely convinced it couldn't happen! But it will do I'm sure of it! 

Wispy I agree I think unless there's a real reason why they can't, women should try and give birth naturally... 

My friend had her baby at 5am :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, I have to go and get ready to go out for lunch with my friends. 

Have a great day everyone! :D


Also, I just want to say - I know there's now a few of us that have got our bfps, and we're all one big happy Maca family - but I know how hard TTC is, and if it's _ever_ annoying or upsetting anyone to hear about pregnancy stuff, please just say so. I wouldn't be offended and I'm sure the others wouldn't either, I know most of the time it's fine but we all have crappy days and I'd hate to upset someone or for them to not want to come on the thread or something. :hugs: 

Hey Kell :wave: nice temp :D 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

you never upset me SBB :hugs: you just give me hope!


----------



## kelster823

Morning



> My friend had her baby at 5am

 ookkkaayyy AND????????? boy girl, weigth, MOM OK??? :rofl:

yes PLEASE do not get down ladies.... 

look at me 18 years of NTNP and nothing until last year??? never thought I could but I did and yes unfortunately it was taken away from me only for me to get pregnant again 5 months later, but that too taken away :cry: 

IT CAN AND WILL HAPPEN I just know it-----I'm tellin ya we are gonna have another BFP announcement in June as well as July in this thread

SMOOCHIES TO ALL IN HERE

so last nite I went and bought some new clothes because my FAT ASS can't fit into anything anymore- well not comfortable anyways.... so I am in the store MAJOR UGLY ASS Thunderstorm is coming---- I go to the register and the flucking computers aren't work ... yeah couldn't ring up my stuff.. computers the new way.. BS.......... I would of been so embarassed do yuo know how many customers they lost last nite because of that? I asked them to put them on hold for me and I will pick them up tonight BUT DAM GIVE ME A DISCOUNT OR SOMETHING for standing there for a half an hour... 

ok I gotta get off my soap box :rofl:


ps TEMP RISE this morning :)


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> My friend had her baby at 5am
> 
> ookkkaayyy AND????????? boy girl, weigth, MOM OK??? :rofl:Click to expand...

Oops sorry :dohh: 

Girl, 7.5lbs, all ok, spoke to my friend she said it's the worst thing she's ever had to do :rofl: and she had loads of stitches!! She's only kidding but I think she's in a fair bit of pain... Little bub was asleep, hoping I'll get to see her today but may be a bit soon! 

She knew it was a girl and told me but they pretended to everyone else that they hadn't found out - so it's a nice surprise for most people. 

I hope the shop at least apologised :( 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

well thank you for the update.. glad she is doing well and that the baby is good too,,, :)

have fun at lunch :) hell we JUST woke up here- it's only 6:24am LOL LOL 

BON JOVI TOMORROW WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO let the party begin


----------



## Linny

Hey chicks......hope your all well!!

I just wanted to echo waht SBB said earlier. Obviously I'm very early days and at this point anything could happen, heck the witch could still get me, but if I'm talking too much about pregnancy and stuff, pleeeeease let me know to SHUT UP!!!!

I know its TTC conceive thread so I don't wanna upset anyone cos like SBB said, we all have off days when pregnancy talk is NOT something you wanna deal with!

I do see us as a little family now, and I feel like were ALL in this together no matter what happens. You girls are the best and have kept me going, I'm sure we'll be heading through into June and collecting some more :bfp: on the way :hugs:

SBB.....wow thats early!! My best mate is due July 3rd!! Glad all is ok with the two of them, I bet she's on :cloud9:

Kel....you should DEFO get a discount and an apology, how annoying :growlmad:.Hope SIL is doing better today :hugs: WAHOOOOOO BON JOVI!!!!!!

Wispy....I'm soooo with you on the c section. I had a dream last night they told me I had to have one and I was crying. Would much prefer natural. I'm sorry your feeling down, I had many a month wondering the same, and then it happened. It WILL happen for all of us I'm sure of it :hugs:

Never......your :bfp: is pencilled in for July girl :happydance:

Hey dandy, how you doing?


----------



## kelster823

> Hope SIL is doing better today

whoa I forgot to update- she is FINE thanks for asking :),, they found nothing with the internal scan yesterday--- they were concerned thinking she still had something left inside they may have overseen when doing the D&C.. but today is her fertility specialist visit... probably just a consult..... 

we ALL have off days- crap I could see a frigin commerical with someone talking pregnancy talk and cuss at it and ask WHY ME????? ... nope we are all a family-- sure, do I wish I was still- ABSOLUTELY- going thru the same things as you guys- HELL YEAH- but like I told SBB- I can live thru you guys for now :hugs:


I know how you feel though, I felt WEIRD posting after I got my BFP

oh they aren't gonna give me a discount-- this is NEW JESREY the captial of ignorance in the US.. LOL this state has got to be worst for attitude bub.. :rofl:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Thanks girls for all your support! I really appreciate it and hearing about SBB, Linny and Sparkle's BFP and things going on does give hope and some happiness. I like that you guys have stayed on because I can tell this is a great group. I'm not ever offended by hearing about someone else's pregnancy. I'm happy for those that God has blessed at that time with a little one. 

My time will come in one way or another. I've already adopted two children and we are trying to give one more go at getting pregnant again. I'm hoping for twins!


----------



## kelster823

BLAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH where is everyone?? :( 

i will miss all of you next week though... I am on vakay starting next Thursday to Sunday and will not have any internet access :( gonna just be beaching it each day yipppiiieeee


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies....

well sbb, linny, please dont go anywhere, I love your advice and seeing you guys pg really does give me hope...I am having such a shite day today...

dh hurt his back yesterday. He has a pinched nerve in his lower back and is on muscle relaxers and pain meds so I think I might be out this month..which sucks b/c this si my last month before surgery. I am so depressed right now. I have done everything right this month and now I cant even get a damn deposit from him. I havent asked if he could do it, but I cant imagine he could on muscle relaxers....Grrrrrrrr, I am so annoyed! I think I might be Oving today....I just dont know what to do....I just could cry seriously...going through all of this for the last 3 months the clomid s/e and ups and downs....rushing my softcups here etc....and now THIS!!!!!!


----------



## kelster823

UGH NOOOOOOOOOO sweetie.... 

umm errr ahhhh can't he just lay and you do the rest??? :rofl: sorry I am trying to figure out a way for you...... 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

wow, i just spent like 5 hours cleaning. whew!

ttc - i'm sorry that all of this is happening at once :( i agree with kel. it might be selfish to ask DH if you can do all the work, but i'm sure it's worth a shot. :shrug: i hope you catch that eggy this month! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Kell woohoo!! Bon jovi yipee!!! 
Will miss you next week :( 

Ttc I'm sorry you're having such a shit day, could you maybe get him to DIY into a softcup?! Or you do it for him and at the last second whip the softcup there to catch the sperm?!

Does he know you're OVing? 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

so, i am so happy :yipee: EWCM (A LOT too! must be that EPO..) today and a positive OPK. that means, i haven't ovulated like i thought i have (my ovacue predicted i already had, maybe thining the soy affected this?) my first cb digi smiley face this cycle and i trust it. i put it into FF and it says o predicted CD14-16. this is right on track to DH's visit. yay :)


----------



## Linny

ttc......hun I'm sorry your feeling so crap, its such a damn rollorcoaster!! I would maybe suggest you 'help him out' into a softcup! Its worth a shot!! awww I really hope you catch the eggy!!

NO KEL!!!!!!!! WTF???? VACATION??? Its NOT allowed! In fact i forbid it. You must stay at home so we can chat!!!!!


----------



## kelster823

YAY Never that is AWESOME!!!!

sorry Lin hun I gotta go, in fact wait til July.. I leave from the 10th to the 24th... 2 whole weeks.. LOL but I am gonna ask my friend to bring up her lap top ( I ain't got one :) ) I need it also to keep track on my temps... nope ain't got on Iphone either.. I am a simple gal LOL


----------



## Linny

:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:


nevertogether said:


> so, i am so happy :yipee: Ewcm (a lot too! Must be that epo..) today and a positive opk. That means, i haven't ovulated like i thought i have (my ovacue predicted i already had, maybe thining the soy affected this?) my first cb digi smiley face this cycle and i trust it. I put it into ff and it says o predicted cd14-16. This is right on track to dh's visit. Yay :)


wahooooooooooo!!!!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy:

and heres some......:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> YAY Never that is AWESOME!!!!
> 
> sorry Lin hun I gotta go, in fact wait til July.. I leave from the 10th to the 24th... 2 whole weeks.. LOL but I am gonna ask my friend to bring up her lap top ( I ain't got one :) ) I need it also to keep track on my temps... nope ain't got on Iphone either.. I am a simple gal LOL

HUMPH!!!!!! :cry::cry:


----------



## nevertogether

kel - you will leave around the time i test. you better be here when i test!


----------



## kelster823

I know :( 

I just tried with my phone to log on here and it won't let me :( it keeps saying invalid.. HELLO I know my screenname and password

maybe I'll give Jeff's phone a try..


----------



## nevertogether

i wish my other iphone worked i would mail it to you for times like these hehe


----------



## kelster823

aww thanks hun...:hugs: I'll figure the dam thing out :rofl:

so sad Gary Coleman (42) died this morning

you may or may not know who he was but he was on a tv show here in the early 80's Different Strokes

his famous line was WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS


----------



## nevertogether

yes, i heard about that and was shocked! i told my husband on yahoo and he messaged back, "what you talkin about willis!" haha. he cracks me up. poor guy has to pull guard tonight. man oh man. glad my days of guard are over. i remember being up until 11pm, going to sleep, and waking up at 1am for a 2 hour guard shift. going back to sleep and then drill sergeant wake up at 4:30. oh those days i don't miss. okay question.

CD10 i got all negative OPK's, CD11 they looked positive but i never use the line test after much looking i decided negative, CD12, negative both digi and cheapie, CD13, negative both digi and cheapie. my ovacue told me i ovulated on CD12 and i had a temp dip CD11 which just tells me o is coming (FF still hasn't confirmed.) since ovacue told me i o'ed on CD12 i thought i already had and was sad that it was too early and will mess up my O'ing during DH's visit next month. today i got lower back pain, EWCM, and decided to do my cb digi and got a smiley. does this mean my ovacue was wrong? a friend said i could get LH surges throughout my cycle, but wouldn't it be a huge coincidence to get one the day of my EWCM and back pain? especially since i haven't gotten one all cycle? would love everyones opinion please!


----------



## kelster823

> he messaged back, "what you talkin about willis

hmmm so did Jeff :rofl: 

I am not good with charting or any of that stuff sweetie SBB is sooo good at that


----------



## ticktock

Well went into work today (am doing cover hours at the nursery I used to work at) and not 1, not 2 but 3 people are preggers. One just announcing at 12 weeks, scan pictures in tow, one of the Mums was the size of a house and another co-worker aged 18 'accidently' got pregnant. 

AAAAGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

why is it when ttc, theres pregnant women everywhere?!?!? And got a baby shower in a couple of weeks too :wacko:

Anyway, glad you got positive opk Never and thats its all on track for when your oh is home :thumbup:

And sbb and linny, your pregnancy news is very welcome here, gives me hope and I'm sure it does to everyone


----------



## Linny

I have no idea what ovucue is but........I would defo go with the smiley CB OPK today, esp as it coincides with your 'usual' ov signs! Body is always best I say!

I see what you mean about your temp drop CD11 but after the rise CD12, it dropped again. FF (I think) works ovulation out by three higher consecutive temps. I think it'll rise tomorrow or day after. 

After my positive OPK's I would ovulate the next day but some people ovulate two days later. Its sooo frustrating isn't it. I loved my CBFM cos it was soo easy to work out.


----------



## nevertogether

linny - thank you hun! this helps me out a lot actually. it is true that my temp did rise after CD11 and dropped again. i didn't even think about that. i thought it just had to be three temps that were higher than my drop. :shrug: i think i am going to go with the cb digi and my body, like you said. ovacue really isn't hard to work out, but i think that when you use soy or clomid it mucks it all up because another girl using it right now with me is on clomid and hers is all confusing too. let's see what the next few days hold. :)


----------



## Linny

ticktock said:


> Well went into work today (am doing cover hours at the nursery I used to work at) and not 1, not 2 but 3 people are preggers. One just announcing at 12 weeks, scan pictures in tow, one of the Mums was the size of a house and another co-worker aged 18 'accidently' got pregnant.
> 
> AAAAGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> why is it when ttc, theres pregnant women everywhere?!?!? And got a baby shower in a couple of weeks too :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, glad you got positive opk Never and thats its all on track for when your oh is home :thumbup:
> 
> And sbb and linny, your pregnancy news is very welcome here, gives me hope and I'm sure it does to everyone


Awwww hun its a nitemare isn't it :hugs:

I lost count the amount of people who were getting pregnant and having babies the minute I decided to start trying! Everytime I went on Facebook, or bumped into someone they'd be a :baby: announcement!

All I can say is, try not to get discouraged or frustrated. I used to feel literally DESPERATE to get pregnant sometimes. You have the TWO best tools now in my opinion.......CBFM and maca :hugs:! 

12mths for me but i still got there, now just FX'd it sticks :thumbup:


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> linny - thank you hun! this helps me out a lot actually. it is true that my temp did rise after CD11 and dropped again. i didn't even think about that. i thought it just had to be three temps that were higher than my drop. :shrug: i think i am going to go with the cb digi and my body, like you said. ovacue really isn't hard to work out, but i think that when you use soy or clomid it mucks it all up because another girl using it right now with me is on clomid and hers is all confusing too. let's see what the next few days hold. :)

I could be wrong about the temp rise thing, thats just how I read it, SBB is your girl on that :dohh: 

Go with your digi and see what your temps bring in the next few days. I'll be stalking :happydance:

Also this month we only :sex: leading up to ovulation, not sure if you remember but we ended up falling out when I was actually ovulating and I still got my BFP :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Hmmm Never I must be wrong cos I looked at my own chart and had a temp drop DOH!!!! I shall still stalk and see what happens xxx


----------



## nevertogether

that's the thing though, if i ovulated early like my ovacue said i did then i won't get :sex: leading up to o. i would only see him the day before o and the day of o and that is if my cycle goes right back to CD16 or 17 ovulation. the pos OPK suprises me though. you think i shoud take the + OPK out of my chart or leave it? SBB, where are youuuuuuu. hehe.


----------



## Linny

No I think you should leave it in, I'm still going with your body signs aswell. Esp the EWCM, I always get that same time as a pos opk, along with cramps!

Okay soooooo assuming the CB smiley is correct and its the same next month where will you be with regards to ovulation when DH visits?

SBB HEEEEEEEEEEELP!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

haha, :hugs: linny. if this is the case, with O right now or soon, i will be O'ing in the middle of DH's visit :)


----------



## SBB

I'm here I'm here!! 

Sorry been to see my friends baby - she is just perfect and so tiny! I want mine :D 

Never, I don't even know what ovacure is! But I would say you haven't ov'd yet from your chart... I'd expect you to ov over the next couple of days. Really you need you need to see some higher temps. Your temps after Cd11 just don't look like post ov temps... You can test it by putting in 3/4 temps for the next few days, I'd do 97.7, 97.8, 97.9 and see what it says! 

I'd be willing to bet the opks and ewcm are right! 

Hope that helps?! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

YEY SBB!!!!!!!!!!

Oooh thats what I thought, but then looked at my chart and its all over the place, worst its ever been so I thought I was wrong :dohh:

Yey for never too :happydance: Hoping you ovulate soon hun!!

Right sleepy tonight, was at work from 7am to 6pm and now I'm pooped!!

Nighty night girls :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

Linny said:


> Hey chicks......hope your all well!!
> 
> I just wanted to echo waht SBB said earlier. Obviously I'm very early days and at this point anything could happen, heck the witch could still get me, but if I'm talking too much about pregnancy and stuff, pleeeeease let me know to SHUT UP!!!!
> 
> I know its TTC conceive thread so I don't wanna upset anyone cos like SBB said, we all have off days when pregnancy talk is NOT something you wanna deal with!
> 
> I do see us as a little family now, and I feel like were ALL in this together no matter what happens. You girls are the best and have kept me going, I'm sure we'll be heading through into June and collecting some more :bfp: on the way :hugs:
> 
> SBB.....wow thats early!! My best mate is due July 3rd!! Glad all is ok with the two of them, I bet she's on :cloud9:
> 
> Kel....you should DEFO get a discount and an apology, how annoying :growlmad:.Hope SIL is doing better today :hugs: WAHOOOOOO BON JOVI!!!!!!
> 
> Wispy....I'm soooo with you on the c section. I had a dream last night they told me I had to have one and I was crying. Would much prefer natural. I'm sorry your feeling down, I had many a month wondering the same, and then it happened. It WILL happen for all of us I'm sure of it :hugs:
> 
> Never......your :bfp: is pencilled in for July girl :happydance:
> 
> Hey dandy, how you doing?

:hi: Linny :) im good still waiting for something to happen i just realised i dont have any test kits at home :dohh: so its 10 DPO and i think i might duck out later and get a few :thumbup: just cause im curious now...what does everyone think looking at my chart? i think ill get AF this month...i dont seem to have any symptoms :wacko: 



Wispyshadow said:


> Thanks girls for all your support! I really appreciate it and hearing about SBB, Linny and Sparkle's BFP and things going on does give hope and some happiness. I like that you guys have stayed on because I can tell this is a great group. I'm not ever offended by hearing about someone else's pregnancy. I'm happy for those that God has blessed at that time with a little one.
> 
> My time will come in one way or another. I've already adopted two children and we are trying to give one more go at getting pregnant again. I'm hoping for twins!

well good luck with that wispy im sure you are giving those 2 children you adopted an excelent home (compared to what they would have had) and you will get your twins...or 1 bub soon fxed for you :flower:



nevertogether said:


> wow, i just spent like 5 hours cleaning. whew!
> 
> ttc - i'm sorry that all of this is happening at once :( i agree with kel. it might be selfish to ask DH if you can do all the work, but i'm sure it's worth a shot. :shrug: i hope you catch that eggy this month! :hugs:

i cleaned my house yesterday tooo :laundry::dishes::hangwashing::D so i have the weekend free to do nothing woo...its raining here now :( OH and my dad were supposed to go out on the boat today...dont think thats gonna happen :boat:




kelster823 said:


> YAY Never that is AWESOME!!!!
> 
> sorry Lin hun I gotta go, in fact wait til July.. I leave from the 10th to the 24th... 2 whole weeks.. LOL but I am gonna ask my friend to bring up her lap top ( I ain't got one :) ) I need it also to keep track on my temps... nope ain't got on Iphone either.. I am a simple gal LOL

dude...:dohh:


----------



## SBB

Night linny :hugs: I'm shattered too it's been a long day! 

Dandy I'd like to see your temps go up now... It's hard to judge though as you've got no other charts for comparison :shrug: wait and see what it does over the next couple of days... Fingers crossed for your bfp!! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

thanx sbb :)


----------



## nevertogether

SBB - yay! you made me feel so much better. so i put in my + OPK on FF with the EWCM and did what you suggested i do. when doing that, it confirmed O at CD14 which is just the day that i was aiming for when using soy. this is great!!! you know, i had not even thought about the fact that my temps really aren't good post O temps. you are a life saver! :hugs: :hugs: i'm so happy now!

dandy - glad you got the cleaning out of the way like me. that was my plan too. :thumbup: 

linny - oh hun you are my best PMA buddy for sure. thanks so much for all of the encouragement. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies...yeah thanks for the recommendations....I had a talk with dh..he didnt know it was the fertile time of course cuz he asked not to know....but I told him and he said no problem we will try tonight when teh meds wear off a bit. He is on a muscle relaxer...isnt his thing a muscle????? hahahaha, not sure if we can get it to stand to attention but we will try....am I wrong....I said that to him and he kinda looked at me like I had 6 eyes. He says he doesnt think it will be a problem, I told him I woudl do all the work and get it into a softcup...Now lets hope this works and I can actually get the damn thing in!


----------



## nevertogether

awww, what a sweet DH. i hope everything works accordingly hun. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

just got off webcam with DH. it's sad but that man excites me even through webcam! :rofl: made my night! :yipee: now i'm off to bed. it's way past my bed time! good night lovelies!


----------



## dandybrush

nevertogether said:


> SBB - yay! you made me feel so much better. so i put in my + OPK on FF with the EWCM and did what you suggested i do. when doing that, it confirmed O at CD14 which is just the day that i was aiming for when using soy. this is great!!! you know, i had not even thought about the fact that my temps really aren't good post O temps. you are a life saver! :hugs: :hugs: i'm so happy now!
> 
> dandy - glad you got the cleaning out of the way like me. that was my plan too. :thumbup:
> 
> linny - oh hun you are my best PMA buddy for sure. thanks so much for all of the encouragement. :hugs:

:thumbup:



ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies...yeah thanks for the recommendations....I had a talk with dh..he didnt know it was the fertile time of course cuz he asked not to know....but I told him and he said no problem we will try tonight when teh meds wear off a bit. He is on a muscle relaxer...isnt his thing a muscle????? hahahaha, not sure if we can get it to stand to attention but we will try....am I wrong....I said that to him and he kinda looked at me like I had 6 eyes. He says he doesnt think it will be a problem, I told him I woudl do all the work and get it into a softcup...Now lets hope this works and I can actually get the damn thing in!

haha thats funny well good luck with that 



nevertogether said:


> just got off webcam with DH. it's sad but that man excites me even through webcam! :rofl: made my night! :yipee: now i'm off to bed. it's way past my bed time! good night lovelies!

good night sweet dreams ;)


----------



## nevertogether

good morning wonderful maca ladies! :hi:


----------



## mandy121

morning all. how is everyone doing? i got bunged up nose and sneezing all time and my brain is dead today and me temp went up ,and me chart al differnt as i put 2nd okp bak in and put normal temp in for day 13 ad other was adjusted xxx


----------



## nevertogether

when are you going to test mandy?


----------



## mandy121

i tested yesterday lol and ill try again today lol but now it looks like im only 7dpo not 10 as i though lol .. wat u think hun and now im sounding like a right pain lol xxx


----------



## nevertogether

i'm not a great chart reader hun, haha. SBB had to decipher mine yesterday :shrug: i like the big dip though, ID maybe?


----------



## mandy121

ok thanks hun ,, il keep it at 7dpo but could be 10dpo lol. it all confusing lol.. and u not got long till u see ur oh now have u .. bet u cant wait and i hope u get ur bfp then hun,, xx. my brother lived out in germany for few years but that was wen they took the wall down .. xx


----------



## SBB

Morning :wave: 

Never I'm glad that helped, funny your temp actually was 97.7 this morning! I think another 2 higher and it should go cd14. But if it's a day or two later that's ok right? 
Glad you got to speak to dh on the webcam too :D

Mandy I agree with ff on your ov date. Maybe give it a few more days then test.. But I know you can't help yourself and you have to poas every day!! 

TTC I hope last night went well :haha: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

awww, thanks mandy :hugs: i might get to see him next saturday. i'm hoping and so anxious! my fertile window is right when i get to spend a week with him the end of june. i can not wait! hoping for my :bfp: :) i would keep it at 7DPO if i were you. :thumbup:


----------



## mandy121

SBB said:


> Morning :wave:
> 
> Never I'm glad that helped, funny your temp actually was 97.7 this morning! I think another 2 higher and it should go cd14. But if it's a day or two later that's ok right?
> Glad you got to speak to dh on the webcam too :D
> 
> Mandy I agree with ff on your ov date. Maybe give it a few more days then test.. But I know you can't help yourself and you have to poas every day!!
> 
> TTC I hope last night went well :haha:
> 
> X x x




nevertogether said:


> awww, thanks mandy :hugs: i might get to see him next saturday. i'm hoping and so anxious! my fertile window is right when i get to spend a week with him the end of june. i can not wait! hoping for my :bfp: :) i would keep it at 7DPO if i were you. :thumbup:


ty both and yes im a poas addict wish i wasnt as it drives me nuts lol ,,

gl never xxx


----------



## nevertogether

SBB - anything between CD14-17 for ovulation is fine for DH's visit. CD14 is what I really want because it will make my fertile window for next month 24June - 30June and my visit with DH is 23June - 30June. But, like I said. I'm fine with CD14-17, just really didn't want CD11/12. Hehe.


----------



## SBB

That's good then Never :D 

At the moment I'd say it will go cd14 but need a couple of extra temps then we'll see :shrug: 

That's perfect it will be right for his visit :yipee:

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

if my next two temps are 97.7 or above FF will confirm CD14 O. so got my FX'ed! do you think my body geared up CD11/12 to O, but then didn't? trying to figure out the big dip.


----------



## SBB

Maybe.... I'm not sure, sometime I think our temps just go up and down for no real reason! But it could have been gearing up... 

Kell if you pop on this morning I hope you have an amazing time at Bon jovi!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning

just got up, I never sleep this late.. LOL well I woke up at 5:50am and went back to sleep

Never it sure looks like you are gonna oooooooooooooooooooo :) I cannot wait for your babe to see you and I am being SERIOUS.................. I don't want to see you ass on here for DAYS while he is around 

SBB- thanks hun- we are gonna try to make the most out of what seems like it's going to a CRAPPY WEATHER DAY today.. UGH .. nice yesterday, beautiful tomorrow but today YEAH crappy weather.... dammit.... oh well going anyways 

TTC- glad hubby agreed and I sure HOPE you guys gots some lovin' in last nite :) :rofl:

Morning to all the other lovely ladies :waves:

hope everyone had a wonderful weekend..

I'll post pics from today's TAILGATING event tomorrow :) :) :) 

kay I gotta get coffe on and clean this frigin mess of a house up before my brother and my sil come over

PS.............my sister in law- that was the start of her period- the heavy bleeding.......... :huh: but the fertility spec visit went well and the doc is VERY optimistic for them- since she CAN get pregnant-- I am so excited for her and my brother, I told her IT WILL HAPPEN SWEETIE


----------



## SBB

Kell that's great news about your SIL... Hope she gets lucky soon! 

Hope you've had a great day looking forward to seeing some piccys!

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

oh i'm such a dweeb. day two of getting to talk to DH on webcam. my internet got fixed yesterday and so we're able to do so now. he started doing a strip tease in front of the camera, haha, man oh man! is it sad that i was practically drooling all over myself? he's been going to the gym for 2 to 3 hours a day while in training there, nothing else to do, and well let's just say.... :blush:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: that's so cute never!! I think it's great! 

Love the new pic by the way :D 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

haha SBB, i'm like a third grader on web cam. all i can do is smile and giggle. it's sad! i just did it again for like a full five minutes on web cam. i don't think one normal phrase came out of my mouth. thanks, it's from 5 years ago with my old dog / best friend. 

how are you doing hun? when is your next scan?


----------



## SBB

he he I never go on web cam I don't think I'd put a sentence together either!!

I'm good hun, decorating today so we can move house! 

Next scan is 3 weeks 18th June - can't wait!!

oooh 3 weeks 4 days left - how exciting!! :yipee:

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

quiet on here last night...:sleep:



nevertogether said:


> oh i'm such a dweeb. day two of getting to talk to DH on webcam. my internet got fixed yesterday and so we're able to do so now. he started doing a strip tease in front of the camera, haha, man oh man! is it sad that i was practically drooling all over myself? he's been going to the gym for 2 to 3 hours a day while in training there, nothing else to do, and well let's just say.... :blush:

haha thats cute never :hugs: i wish my OH would work out....lol



SBB said:


> he he I never go on web cam I don't think I'd put a sentence together either!!
> 
> I'm good hun, decorating today so we can move house!
> 
> Next scan is 3 weeks 18th June - can't wait!!
> 
> oooh 3 weeks 4 days left - how exciting!! :yipee:
> 
> x x x

:happydance: yay for your next scan


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - well didnt get to dtd yesterday...poor hubby couldnt even keep his eyes open and he was really trying...gosh those meds really did a number on him. I dont think I have Oved though, maybe I am right now but I guess I wont know that till tomorrow. I did get to dtd today though and got the damn softcup in woohoo....thanks for you help sbb your explanation helped more than the video. Anyway, I cant chat long but I wanted to stop in a say to you all....hope everyone is having a great weekend.

never - I love that avatar pic...awesome!


----------



## SBB

Ttc I'm glad you got to dtd and haven't ov'd yet! Will chart stalk tomorrow :D 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

good morning ladies! :hi:

dandy - it's a new thing DH started. it's an Army thing. most post have an eating facilitiy, barracks, and the gym. it's lack of option really. :shrug: 

i've got to stop talking to DH on web cam. i mean, seriously! i dreamed about him last night and ended up drooling all over my pillow. i swear! :blush:

ttcbaby - thanks for the comment. it's my old dog and i 5 years ago. i miss him a lot. coming up on his one year in doggy heaven. :cry: so glad you got to DTD yesterday hun. here's to catching that eggy! :dust:

sbb - still no O for me. temp was 97.4 (coverline) today. :sigh: thinking i might O today.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Morning ladies!!!

I'm still stalking here like crazy and learning as I go along....

So, I tried to put an order through for my Maca and it take 2wks to be delivered, which will take me way over from Ov' (I think?) for me to start taking it. BUT, I will complete my order for delivery when I get back from Holiday and start them as soon as I can in the hope of making a difference next cycle (If needed).

GOOD LUCK MY LOVELIES!


----------



## Linny

Morning ladies :hi:

How are we all today?

I went wedding dress shopping with my sister yesterday and she found 'the one' she looked soooooooo gorgeous! I'm having to look ASAP for a bridemaid dress before I get any kind of bump ooops :haha:

SBB.....oh how exciting 12weeks scan in a few weeks. I'm so nervous about waiting that long I'm thinking of paying for a private scan at 8 weeks so I can see if things are developing the way they should :baby: Is that what you did?

Never......awwwww you sound so lovesick :flower: Its great that you've a webcam now, and your getting even more excited about seeing him! How cute :hugs:

TTC......so glad you managed to dtd hun! Wahoo gonna keep EVERYTHING crossed :hugs:

Kelster.....hope you had fun at Bon Jovi! So pleased for your SIL and bro! I hope you both get some good news soon :baby:

Hey dandy :hugs:

Errrr where have Sparkle and Welshie gone???? Hope your ok girls :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hi jam :wave: damn your maca take ages to arrive! 

Never damn I thought it would go up today... Still it's all ok for DH visit if it's a bit later... 
You've got 3 days of +opks though so hopefully will be today :D 

That's so cute you dreamed about him :D I dreamed about my ex and now I feel sick :sick: !! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey linny! When's your sisters wedding? 

I got my scans on the nhs, because I had bleeding and one sided pains, then the first one showed swolen ovary so had the 9 week one.

But yeh if I hadn't got those I would definitely have had a private one at 8 weeks! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i love you linny :hugs:!! i agree, where the heck are sparkle and welshie? and wispy? wedding dress shopping sounds like fun and a fairy tale. DH and i got married in uniform on a break from basic training. we surprised our whole family. :rofl: 

jam - i agree that is forever waiting on maca. i get mine from the states and it doesn't even take that long to get here to germany. crazy!

sbb - thanks for the help hun. i'm hoping for today. i got the sore nipples (TMI) today which is a normal occurance for o for me. i'm happy with Oing between CD14-17 so no worries. 

DH gets into the same country as me June 3. same time zone. same everything. i can't even contain my excitement. it's UNREAL! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Linny

She's getting married May next year! They've been together 14yrs and just decided a couple of months ago to get married, so I'm very excited. 

Oh I see!! Yeah I think I'l defo look into one, not sure I'll be able to keep sane otherwise. I think when your ttc so long you are so much more aware of WHAT can go wrong, so its hard to stay calm! Have to try though!! xxx

hey Jam, sorry your maca takes so long hun, its worth the wait though xx


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> i love you linny :hugs:!! i agree, where the heck are sparkle and welshie? and wispy? wedding dress shopping sounds like fun and a fairy tale. DH and i got married in uniform on a break from basic training. we surprised our whole family. :rofl:
> 
> jam - i agree that is forever waiting on maca. i get mine from the states and it doesn't even take that long to get here to germany. crazy!
> 
> sbb - thanks for the help hun. i'm hoping for today. i got the sore nipples (TMI) today which is a normal occurance for o for me. i'm happy with Oing between CD14-17 so no worries.
> 
> DH gets into the same country as me June 3. same time zone. same everything. i can't even contain my excitement. it's UNREAL! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:



:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm hoping that my avatar will look like yours soon :) hehe.


----------



## Linny

Oh me too!! I just can't wait till we can symptom spot in your 2WW :hugs: 

Its funny sometimes you say things and I think oooh yeh I had that before my BFP, then have to remind myself that it's not possible yet :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

i know right, haha. i said my symptoms on a thread once and a girl said, have you tested yet?? i was like, um, no, but why the hell not. does it matter that i haven't :sex:'ed? she was surprised. :shock: just goes to show a lot of the symptoms people see are really just normal occurrences.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi my MACA ladies how are you all doing :hugs:

Linny whoo hoo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy to see a :bfp: :hugs:


SBB ooooh so cute I love scan pictures delighted all is well for you as well :hugs:

Kel and Never how are you girls :hugs:


I'm so sorry I have been MIA such a hard two weeks nearly, I was so busy and then having issues with my health. I went back to the doctor over my results and most were very good except cholesterol and my blood sugars are high so she wants me to lose weigh which is fine, I was a bit upset as she is assuming I eat bad and that's why I'm carring weight and not able to lose any. when any research I have been doing says weight gain and being able to lose weight even though you are dieting and exercising is a symptom if high sugars and not the cause, as I could exercise all day and eat very little and not get any were. I thought it was my thyroid but looks like diabetes. so I am on a TTC break for a few months on till I can at least get cholesterol down as if I do not they will put me on Meds which I do not want at all.

I'm ok about a break though and it wont be long on till Im back on track :flower:


OOH some great symptoms of Maca my cervical mucus is back on track and oooh :blush::blush: but I have noticed that :sex: is better more intense orgasm so :happydance: MACA


:hugs: hugs to every one I missed and to any one new :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

nevertogether said:


> good morning ladies! :hi:
> 
> dandy - it's a new thing DH started. it's an Army thing. most post have an eating facilitiy, barracks, and the gym. it's lack of option really. :shrug:
> 
> i've got to stop talking to DH on web cam. i mean, seriously! i dreamed about him last night and ended up drooling all over my pillow. i swear! :blush:
> 
> ttcbaby - thanks for the comment. it's my old dog and i 5 years ago. i miss him a lot. coming up on his one year in doggy heaven. :cry: so glad you got to DTD yesterday hun. here's to catching that eggy! :dust:
> 
> sbb - still no O for me. temp was 97.4 (coverline) today. :sigh: thinking i might O today.

lol yeah that would turn me to the gym too haha



Linny said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> How are we all today?
> 
> I went wedding dress shopping with my sister yesterday and she found 'the one' she looked soooooooo gorgeous! I'm having to look ASAP for a bridemaid dress before I get any kind of bump ooops :haha:
> 
> SBB.....oh how exciting 12weeks scan in a few weeks. I'm so nervous about waiting that long I'm thinking of paying for a private scan at 8 weeks so I can see if things are developing the way they should :baby: Is that what you did?
> 
> Hey dandy :hugs:
> 
> Errrr where have Sparkle and Welshie gone???? Hope your ok girls :hugs:

:hi: its awesome when you find the "one" in dresses :) my sister tried a few on too and then she found the one...its amazing, course she got married last year :) i had my wedding dress made, i found a bottom part i loved when dress trying on and a top i loved out of a magazine, so we went somewhere and i got the bottom put with the top for my own dress :D :cloud9:



nevertogether said:


> sbb - thanks for the help hun. i'm hoping for today. i got the sore nipples (TMI) today which is a normal occurance for o for me. i'm happy with Oing between CD14-17 so no worries.

I have had sore nipples for 2 weeks!! though i think they are not as sore now as they were...:shrug: normally that means AF is coming but...well its been 2 weeks...:shrug:



CelticNiamh said:


> Hi my MACA ladies how are you all doing :hugs:
> 
> I'm so sorry I have been MIA such a hard two weeks nearly, I was so busy and then having issues with my health. I went back to the doctor over my results and most were very good except cholesterol and my blood sugars are high so she wants me to lose weigh which is fine, I was a bit upset as she is assuming I eat bad and that's why I'm carring weight and not able to lose any. when any research I have been doing says weight gain and being able to lose weight even though you are dieting and exercising is a symptom if high sugars and not the cause, as I could exercise all day and eat very little and not get any were. I thought it was my thyroid but looks like diabetes. so I am on a TTC break for a few months on till I can at least get cholesterol down as if I do not they will put me on Meds which I do not want at all.
> 
> I'm ok about a break though and it wont be long on till Im back on track :flower:
> 
> 
> OOH some great symptoms of Maca my cervical mucus is back on track and oooh :blush::blush: but I have noticed that :sex: is better more intense orgasm so :happydance: MACA
> 
> 
> :hugs: hugs to every one I missed and to any one new :hugs:

:blush: haha i might have to try the maca now :blush:

sorry to hear about your health issues :hugs: hope its all controllable and you can get back on track TTC :hugs:


----------



## jam-on-toast

nevertogether said:


> i love you linny :hugs:!! i agree, where the heck are sparkle and welshie? and wispy? wedding dress shopping sounds like fun and a fairy tale. DH and i got married in uniform on a break from basic training. we surprised our whole family. :rofl:
> 
> jam - i agree that is forever waiting on maca. i get mine from the states and it doesn't even take that long to get here to germany. crazy!
> 
> sbb - thanks for the help hun. i'm hoping for today. i got the sore nipples (TMI) today which is a normal occurance for o for me. i'm happy with Oing between CD14-17 so no worries.
> 
> DH gets into the same country as me June 3. same time zone. same everything. i can't even contain my excitement. it's UNREAL! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

:flower: I know, it's a pain waiting for it as I want to be taking it like 'NOW' :haha:

I see your based in Germany then, we're almost neighbours! I'm in Czech Republic ;) 

LINNY: I'm sure I'll survive the wait :cry: :haha: we've been on a TTC2 break for almost a year, so a little while longer wont do no harm - well not physically anyway hahahaha.


Celticniamh: I like the side effects your getting off the Maca, well the more Intense Orgasms anyway - I reckon a bit of that wouldn't go a miss:blush:


----------



## nevertogether

celtic hun, we've missed you! so sorry to hear about your health troubles :hugs: but i'm happy you are getting everything in line. you know we're here for you no matter what you need babe!

dandy - wow, 2 weeks! that would drive me INSANE. i've just had them today. 

jam - wow you aren't far AT ALL. my husband is going to be in hohenfels for a month, germany. that's pretty near czech isn't it?


----------



## jam-on-toast

nevertogether said:


> celtic hun, we've missed you! so sorry to hear about your health troubles :hugs: but i'm happy you are getting everything in line. you know we're here for you no matter what you need babe!
> 
> dandy - wow, 2 weeks! that would drive me INSANE. i've just had them today.
> 
> jam - wow you aren't far AT ALL. my husband is going to be in hohenfels for a month, germany. that's pretty near czech isn't it?

Ermm....I think it's close to the border roughly West or South west/ish to Czech Republic...However, my Geography is bad!! 

I hope you'll get to spend some Quality time with him, it must be hard being away from him.


----------



## Delilahsown

CelticNiamh said:


> Hi my MACA ladies how are you all doing :hugs:
> 
> Linny whoo hoo :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy to see a :bfp: :hugs:
> 
> 
> SBB ooooh so cute I love scan pictures delighted all is well for you as well :hugs:
> 
> Kel and Never how are you girls :hugs:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry I have been MIA such a hard two weeks nearly, I was so busy and then having issues with my health. I went back to the doctor over my results and most were very good except cholesterol and my blood sugars are high so she wants me to lose weigh which is fine, I was a bit upset as she is assuming I eat bad and that's why I'm carring weight and not able to lose any. when any research I have been doing says weight gain and being able to lose weight even though you are dieting and exercising is a symptom if high sugars and not the cause, as I could exercise all day and eat very little and not get any were. I thought it was my thyroid but looks like diabetes. so I am on a TTC break for a few months on till I can at least get cholesterol down as if I do not they will put me on Meds which I do not want at all.
> 
> I'm ok about a break though and it wont be long on till Im back on track :flower:
> 
> 
> OOH some great symptoms of Maca my cervical mucus is back on track and oooh :blush::blush: but I have noticed that :sex: is better more intense orgasm so :happydance: MACA
> 
> 
> :hugs: hugs to every one I missed and to any one new :hugs:


Good Morning Gals! 

Celtic- I soooooooooooo know the stress. I was diagnosed with Diabetes before my PCOS and i've been the same size for YEARS. I may fluctuate about 5 lbs give or take, but this is the size ive for over 10 years now. I have to be so selective with what I eat because I need to control my diabetes. and I run. ALL THE TIME- like at least 30 mins on the treadmill a day if I don't get outdoors. Not to mention, im on my feet doing surgeries 5 days a week. and i'm still the same size. So- it doesn't matter what I do. Well, recently- my GP had my wear a 02 saturation monitor overnite, and turns out that im not getting enough oxygen when i sleep ...my lowest reading was 81 % through the night. Basically- if you're not getting enough oxygen- your blood isn't getting fed. everything shuts down, including your metabolism- which in turn- keeps you from losing weight etc etc...she thinks i have sleep apnea, so im gonna have to start wearing oxygen when I sleep =( But...whatever helps, right?

I hope everyone else is doing well...

Never- you can get pretty creative with those web cams...:winkwink: I remember when DH and I weren't married yet and i was still in school- we spent 2 1/2 years doing the long distance thing- it would get pretty hot and heavy sometimes!:blush: All I gotta say is- Go Get em' girl!

It's memorial day weekend here in the states- ahhhh...its so nice just to have an extra day off.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend ladies!:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Hey jumping in real quick :)

had a great time last nite-weather was perfect- I am sore and tired UGH LOL

soooooooo I started spotting today- onto next month

ok off to shower and go in the pool- it is BEAUTIFUL here today


----------



## SBB

Hey kell! 
Glad you had fun :D 

Do you normally get spotting this early?

X x x


----------



## kelster823

I never spot- but I am bleeding now so she is here.. EXACTLY 5 weeks- just like last time.... but not liking my LP at only 10 days.....could be because of the MC who the hell knows

kay back to chill by the pool and have my drinkie poooooo... hmmmm, frozen strawberries, frozen peaches- V8 mango juice and coconut rum.. in a blender and because of the frozen fruit no ice needed


----------



## SBB

Sorry she got you Hun :( 
maybe you actually did ovulate earlier... 

That drink sounds scrummy :D

sounds like a lovely day! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - just a quick hello as I have been running around here crazy...well here is my update.....

Got to dtd yesterday...and about an hour after had horrible cramps, I thought it was the softcup so I managed the pain for about 4 hours and then took the damn thing out....only to realize the pain was not going away but getting much much worse. so bad I jumped to my tub and took a hot bathe and some advil. Well I think that was me Oving...So not my question is to you ladies...if you look at my chart you can see my bding times. I just dont know if this last bding session was too late now....and we didnt do it for 2 days before that. UGH, I am really stressed we didnt time it right now. Do you think the pain was actual Oving or do you think the pain was after the Oving, which means I oved before I started having pain?? Sorry for all the questions but I am completely stressed!


----------



## SBB

Depends on your next 2 temps but from your chart I'd say you def ov'd yesterday...
:sex: 3 days before is great timing, perfect timing is 2 days before - but 3 is like second best! So don't feel down! 

Day of ov is good as well, but generally the :spermy: need time to swim up so they say before is better... 

You're def not out :D sounds like those pains were ov, I know on clomid you can feel it more...


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> I never spot- but I am bleeding now so she is here.. EXACTLY 5 weeks- just like last time.... but not liking my LP at only 10 days.....could be because of the MC who the hell knows
> 
> kay back to chill by the pool and have my drinkie poooooo... hmmmm, frozen strawberries, frozen peaches- V8 mango juice and coconut rum.. in a blender and because of the frozen fruit no ice needed

wow a swim just seems wrong to me...its tooo cold brrrr :)

have a good day everyone im off to work...sigh


----------



## Linny

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies - just a quick hello as I have been running around here crazy...well here is my update.....
> 
> Got to dtd yesterday...and about an hour after had horrible cramps, I thought it was the softcup so I managed the pain for about 4 hours and then took the damn thing out....only to realize the pain was not going away but getting much much worse. so bad I jumped to my tub and took a hot bathe and some advil. Well I think that was me Oving...So not my question is to you ladies...if you look at my chart you can see my bding times. I just dont know if this last bding session was too late now....and we didnt do it for 2 days before that. UGH, I am really stressed we didnt time it right now. Do you think the pain was actual Oving or do you think the pain was after the Oving, which means I oved before I started having pain?? Sorry for all the questions but I am completely stressed!


Hey hun :hugs:

I have terrible ovulation pains, like a sharp pain in my side which can last hours sometimes. This month when I took the soy they were much worse so after looking at your chart i would say they were ovulation pains!

You're defo in with a chance as you've dtd before ovulation and :spermy: can live inside you for a few days! We didn't dtd when i was actually ovulating, I think it was a day or two before. 

I REALLY hope you catch they eggy, hey I caught mine on my 12th and final month before I had to seek help so I'm keeping some PMA for you!!

Its such a cliche, but I really though we'd missed our chance this month too so it can happen, here 's some sticky :dust::dust:


----------



## Linny

dandybrush said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> I never spot- but I am bleeding now so she is here.. EXACTLY 5 weeks- just like last time.... but not liking my LP at only 10 days.....could be because of the MC who the hell knows
> 
> kay back to chill by the pool and have my drinkie poooooo... hmmmm, frozen strawberries, frozen peaches- V8 mango juice and coconut rum.. in a blender and because of the frozen fruit no ice needed
> 
> wow a swim just seems wrong to me...its tooo cold brrrr :)
> 
> have a good day everyone im off to work...sighClick to expand...

Thats so mad hearing your off to work, when ive a belly full of food and be in my bed in a couple of hours :haha:

Have a good day hun :happydance:


----------



## Linny

kelster823 said:


> I never spot- but I am bleeding now so she is here.. EXACTLY 5 weeks- just like last time.... but not liking my LP at only 10 days.....could be because of the MC who the hell knows
> 
> kay back to chill by the pool and have my drinkie poooooo... hmmmm, frozen strawberries, frozen peaches- V8 mango juice and coconut rum.. in a blender and because of the frozen fruit no ice needed

Hi kel, glad you had a fab day yesterday :happydance:

I'm sorry bout the :witch: hun :hugs:

Hopefully next month you'll be 100% ready to start trying :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

hi linny! :hi:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ladies...I hope yesterday and 3 days was enough!


----------



## nevertogether

i think it should be ttcbaby. don't stress too much (easier said than done i'm sure..) you can't change anything that has already happened so sit back and wait. :hugs: if that's the way linny got hers, i'm sure you can get yours too babe! :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks never...you are right, I shouldnt stress...I just really wish we could have done it on thursday and friday.


----------



## nevertogether

i know babes, but you can't change anything now. DH always gets mad at me because i always want to change things that have already happened, :haha:, so trust me i know what you mean. he has to tell me, baby, what's done is done..all you can do is see what happens next. he drives me nuts sometimes because he's so relaxed!


----------



## ttcbaby117

haha he sounds like my dh....who is also sooooo relaxed.


----------



## nevertogether

doesn't it drive you NUTS? haha


----------



## ttcbaby117

totally nuts, that is why I have to freak out with you guys instead...hahaha...


----------



## nevertogether

i'm hoping you got that egg girly. fingers crossed those softcups worked first time around for you! :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Hi never :hi:

I think both your DH's sound sooooo chilled! My OH was of the 'tell me what we need to do and i'll do it' sort of mind, then he'd be asking me questions, what was my temp? had i started spotting?........ He was NOT chilled and that would stress me even more :haha: 

I think the attitude of whats done is done is fab, wish we'd both had that :thumbup:


----------



## Linny

Ha ha awwwww gotta love your avatar!!


----------



## nevertogether

yeah i just made it. :hugs: look at you and your fancy ticker! :happydance:


----------



## Linny

I know.........I'm sure you can imagine how long it took me to work that out :haha:

Wasn't gonna put one on yet in case I 'jinxed' myself, but as I've come to realise its out of my hands whatever happens so i'm gonna keep as much PMA as poss :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

lots and lots of STICKY :dust:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: Never what would your DH say if he saw your avatar?! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

he would call me a DORK and i would say, so! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol it's very cute! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

Linny said:


> Thats so mad hearing your off to work, when ive a belly full of food and be in my bed in a couple of hours :haha:
> 
> Have a good day hun :happydance:

thanx :hugs: man its getting cold and quite windy here im loving this weather :happydance: i love snuggling in bed :thumbup:



nevertogether said:


> i know babes, but you can't change anything now. DH always gets mad at me because i always want to change things that have already happened, :haha:, so trust me i know what you mean. he has to tell me, baby, what's done is done..all you can do is see what happens next. he drives me nuts sometimes because he's so relaxed!

haha im a worrier and my OH isnt...im constantly thinking of how i should/could do things different he just doesnt worry at all..:/ 



ttcbaby117 said:
 

> totally nuts, that is why I have to freak out with you guys instead...hahaha...

thats why i come on here to chat about things..cause he is just no fun



nevertogether said:


> he would call me a DORK and i would say, so! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

ok so i got tired of waiting and POAS and BFN :( now i just want AF to show up so i can try again next month...waiting is sooo annoying


----------



## mandy121

morning all. think i got my first bfp today , i updated my post in preg bit ,, and its pink line.. my temp dipped today but i am bunged up and didnt sleep well last night xxx


----------



## WelshRose

OMG Linny and Mandy....Huge Congrats Girls....:wohoo::dance::headspin:.....I can't send you enough love, :hugs: and SUPER STICKY:dust:

This is the first page that I've come to....So I'll say a big HI:wave: to you all before disappearing to try and find the last page that I read.....God I've missed you guys!:hugs:
A holiday is a lovely thing...but no net SUCKS!:dohh::rofl:

Right off to catch up and update:cloud9:


----------



## mandy121

WelshRose said:


> OMG Linny and Mandy....Huge Congrats Girls....:wohoo::dance::headspin:.....I can't send you enough love, :hugs: and SUPER STICKY:dust:
> 
> This is the first page that I've come to....So I'll say a big HI:wave: to you all before disappearing to try and find the last page that I read.....God I've missed you guys!:hugs:
> A holiday is a lovely thing...but no net SUCKS!:dohh::rofl:
> 
> Right off to catch up and update:cloud9:


ty hun,, so my maca and sofcups done the trick lol.. 

and congrats linny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Yay welshie you're back!!! Where have you been? We missed you :hugs: 

You've missed loads, we all put pics of ourselves and OHs up, kells are the best with her excessively large hair :haha: 
and we put up furr baby pics... 
Have the pups been born? 
How are you? 

Congrats mandy that's great news! 

X x x x


----------



## mandy121

SBB said:


> Yay welshie you're back!!! Where have you been? We missed you :hugs:
> 
> You've missed loads, we all put pics of ourselves and OHs up, kells are the best with her excessively large hair :haha:
> and we put up furr baby pics...
> Have the pups been born?
> How are you?
> 
> Congrats mandy that's great news!
> 
> X x x x

ty hun.. look slike jenny was right as this wat she said on 6th may 

Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of May from a cycle that began in April. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birthdate is referenced the month of January 2011 - specific reference to the 20th and 26th.
xx


----------



## WelshRose

Wow you girls talk:lol:
Thanks SBB for the gist of it all I must confess I went back to pg 253 and read 60 pages and was still nowhere near done...I'll read the rest later:thumbup:

Everyone's pics have been so amazing:thumbup:....pics from this end...







I think that's enough of an album from me:dohh:

How has everyone been?

Never...It's not long now....whoop whoop:happydance:

SBB....Sparkle....Linny.....Mandy....how are all you gorgeous preggo girls feeling...well I hope:hugs:

Kelster, TTC, Dandy, Celtic, Whit, Wispy, TNT, Mazee and anyone I've missed sorry....I need more testing dates girls:winkwink:

Well news from this end...
The pups were born on the 16th May...all 6 are absolutely gorgeous....I will try and take some pics of them to post. 2 have homes already...half tempted to chat DH up for one but don't think I'll get anywhere:nope:

We went away last week and thankfully had fab weather so spent a week chilling on the beach:thumbup:

Probably the most exciting news from me thou is that I had a 7 day period and no spotting/bleeding since!!!! 
:yipee::happydance::dance::wohoo::headspin::cloud9::rofl:
My CBFM didn't ask for a test stick until cd9 and it came back as low....that deserved a lap of hapiness around the caravan....then cd10 it went to high so at least I have hormone progression going on:thumbup:....Just hoping for the big O now!

Right then Peeps......Super Huge Hugs All Round...I'll catch you all a bit later:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## SBB

Welshie great pics! 

And great news about not spotting :happydance: are you taking the tablets or not? 

Fingers crossed it might all start getting back to normal now...

Defo need pics of the pups please! 

I'm doing good, had a bit if brown spotting but 9week scan was all ok :D 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

Hello maca ladies. :happydance:

Sorry i haven't been on here in a while, i have been away to see my brother and had a trip to the hospital with a suspected eptopic :growlmad: I have had an early scan and am very happy to report that baby is where it's supposed to be. The pain they think is coming from my bowels. They think the pregnancy has aggravated them in some way :growlmad: The pain has been unbearable but is easing of now :cry:

Hope you are all ok I'm going to try and read through the other posts in a while and catch up. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

Big congrats mandy!!!


----------



## nevertogether

oh no sparkle :hugs: i hope everything continues to be ok hun and that your pain goes away soon.

welshie - so good to hear about your cycle regulating! :yipee:

i'm not feeling well today, uh, got a low grade temp. hoping it goes away before work tomorrow!


----------



## kelster823

Morning all.... 

welp the WITCH IS HERE WITH FULL FORCE........... omg it hurts and I had to get up in the middle of the nite to change my shorts- I don't remember it being this bad after my first MC- 

WELSHIE................ there you are..... oh my how I have missed you,,,, but so glad to hear about 7 days and no spotting... YAY YAY YAY

Sparkle so glad everything is OK... :hugs:

Hi :wave: to all the other gals..... not feeling all to well so I am going to lay back down, congrats Mandy


----------



## SBB

Kell big :hugs: hope you feel better... Nice new pic by the way :D 

Sparkle I'm sorry you've had a suspected ectopic - that must have been pretty scary :hugs: glad everything is ok and I hope you start to feel better x x x 

Hey never and delia :wave: hope you feel better never 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww mandy huge congrats!!!!!

kel - sorry af got you!

Welsh - sooooo good to see you again...I think my testing date will be June 16th...I am 2 dpo right now but my lp has been about 17 days since on the clomid. those are awesome pics, where did you get married?

sparkle - so happy to hear that the bub is ok....and it is not ectopic.

afm - not much going on here..I am about 2 dpo and waiting anxiously for a bfp!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm waiting anxiously for your :bfp: too hun!!


----------



## nevertogether

thanks for the well wishes SBB. doesn't seem to be getting any better. i hope i can sleep this off. sick on memorial day, sheesh!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks never - I hope you are feeling super very soon...just think we will get this sickness out of you before DH gets there so you are 100% then!


----------



## nevertogether

good point ttc! you know what's funny...last time DH visited, in february, i got sick the DAY before he got here. i was sick for that whole day and up until his flight arrived..he made me soup and we :sex: (hehe) and he laid with me..and it allllll went away! :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbaby117

well there ya go...we are getting all the sick out of you before dh arrives..


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - looksl ike you oved yesterday....what doy ou think?


----------



## nevertogether

hey ttc - thank you hun :hugs: you girls definitely brighten my day up when DH isn't around. perhaps that's why i'm on here so much haha. 

ov question - i'm pretty confident that i did. like last cycle, i got positive OPK's three days in a row. i did two more this morning at about 9:00am. the cb digi had a smiley face but the line test, well the line wasn't anywhere near being darker than the control line. i have very long surges, do you think that's a problem? if i had a short surge, i probably wouldn't test everyday, but since it's so long i use it to see when i have ovulated or not. yesterday temp dropped to coverline, which is good, and my nips were SO sore! today CM is creamy, nips don't hurt anymore, and my temp is the highest it has been. just scared being sick is going to affect my temp a lot. i have one more OPK i'm going to use tonight to see if the surge is gone.


----------



## nevertogether

you know what's crazy. if you overlay my charts, they do the exact same thing. same days. same dips, etc. everything!


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - I think 3 days of surge is ok...I have those also....Sounds good that you have such a predictable cycle that means you will know something is up if it is in the least bit different on the cycle that you ttc. All of your symptoms sound very promising so I guess you can safely say you are 1 dpo....tomorrow and the next day temp should be the same or higher to confirm though.


----------



## nevertogether

:happydance: i took soy this cycle to better my egg quality and to see if changed my cycle at all. i got a lot of extra twinges and cramps, which proved to me it was working for the quality, and my cycle stayed RIGHT on track too. i was nervous too, because some people say it can delay O for us girls with regular, predictable cycles..but i had also heard :bfp: successes for girls with regular cycles too. still wondering if i should take the shot next month too. :shrug:


----------



## mandy121

hi again lol. im going to keep taking maca as it must have helped me to conceive lol.. and me oh came over today and told me to take it easy so nothing happens . but then said oh u cooking me dinner now lol. so i said yeah and i cant take it easy as im running bout after me 2 and half yr old all day just thank god he goes bed at 6.30 lol .xxx


----------



## kelster823

Hi ya TTC 

Never hun I hope you feel better

AND I WANNA GIVE YOU A HUGE SHOUT OUT-- to you and your babe

THANK YOU FOR SERVING FOR OUR COUNTRY- this is what today is ALL ABOUT- Memorial Day!!!!!! 

Thanks SBB- photo is from the concert on Saturday :) 

ok back to chill by the pool- helps with the cramps :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh kel wish I was with you t ochill by the pool....they dont celebrate memorial day here but we do have a holiday on Friday for bahamas labor day.

mandy - not sure you should continue taking the maca...there are mixed reports on women who continue to take it....maybe ask yoru dr or do some online research. 

SBB - are you still taking maca?


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Never I agree with everything TTC said, ov yesterday, ESP as your cm has gone creamy today.... I would still take the soy next cycle as it might just give your eggs that little bit extra! 

TTC no I stopped the maca, I hadn't done enough research on it to continue taking it, but I think kell has said before it's fine to continue. Mandy I would research it before you continue hun.... 

Kell can we see some more piccys from Saturday :D 
when you're feeling a bit better of course... 

X x x


----------



## mandy121

ok ill stop taking it as it easier and i got my bfp and thats wat i was taking it for lol.. ty girls xx


----------



## Linny

Hey girls!!

CONGRATS MANDY!!!!! Wow we are counting the :bfp: aren't we :happydance:

WAHOO WELSHIE & SPARKLE........:hugs: So happy to hear from you both. I'm so glad all is well with you sparkle, what a scare you must have had :hugs: 

Welshie......yey for the no spotting!! I really hope this is you back on track hun :flower:

Kel & Never.......so sorry to hear your both feeling rough!! I hope Jeff is looking after you kel and never, take it easy hun! Hope you manage to shake it :hugs:

TTC......ooooh moving into the 2ww now!! We'l be stalking your chart! You and never are nearly the same cycle!!

Tick.....if your there hun, I FINALLY watched Lost! Yum Yumm!!

Hey everyone else :wave:


----------



## nevertogether

linny - my dog has been taking great care of me, hehe. cuddling and everything :)


----------



## Linny

Awwww your dog is just TOOOO cute!! I'm glad he's been giving you cuddles!!!


----------



## ticktock

congrats mandy, so good to see another bfp on this thread!

I'm 7dpo tomorrow so halfway through the horrible 2ww woo hoo

So what ya'd think of Lost Linny?! :wacko: We won't ruin it for ya sbb though lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

tick no chart to stalk????


----------



## nevertogether

ttc loveees stalking charts tick! better get one soon! :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha you are right never...I love stalking charts...esp in the tww.....hahahaha


----------



## Linny

ticktock said:


> congrats mandy, so good to see another bfp on this thread!
> 
> I'm 7dpo tomorrow so halfway through the horrible 2ww woo hoo
> 
> So what ya'd think of Lost Linny?! :wacko: We won't ruin it for ya sbb though lol

OOOOOOHH halfway through the 2WW :happydance:

Lost.......hmmmm not sure I fully understood the whole thing at first but now I do, I love it!!!! What bout you?


----------



## ticktock

ttcbaby117 said:


> tick no chart to stalk????

hee hee no I don't chart cos um I'm rubbish lol

I do wanna add some tickers to the bottom but not v good at that kinda stuff so will have to figure it our first!

I was unsure at first Linny and still teeny bit disappointed but mostly loved it. And cried through loads of it aswell. So glad Desmond was in it as I lurve him!


----------



## nevertogether

love your avatar tick! it's my bed time. i feel so horrible :( good night ladies


----------



## Linny

Yey Tick I know what ya mean!! Felt a bit emotional too!! Wish Jack would have kept his skinhead hair though, it started to look crap when it was getting longer!!

Night never hun, hope you feel better in the morning xxxx


----------



## ticktock

thanks never, its my sis at the front, then me, then my oh. We like to think we look cool lol what nerds eh! Hope you feel better tomorrow and sleep well

Yeh he looked better with a skinhead Linny, have decided I quite like him now hehe


----------



## mandy121

im worried as wat if all the tests i done r evaps ,, surley they cant be can they ? x


----------



## ttcbaby117

no I dont think so mandy...what brands are you doing?


----------



## mandy121

fist one was tesco then today asda x but the line is there and it pink x


----------



## ticktock

how many have you done Mandy? I looked at your thread and they look fine to me!

I'm sure they can't all be evaps, hope you start to feel more relaxed as time goes on x


----------



## mandy121

i done one tesco then cheap ic then today asda one. i got bit ache on right side and temp dipped today but im very bunged up , and surely they cant be evaps as they got darker and it shows good and on invert too xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

mandy, I have not used the tescos but i have heard good things about them from other women in the forum...I think you are ok....if you have gotten 2 bfp's I would think that you are pg. If it makes you feel better maybe buy another brand and do it tomorrow morning with fmu....


----------



## mandy121

got no money but might try get some lol. im just worrying for nothing ,, sorry xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

no problem, I would probably be just like that also...hahahaha...g/l


----------



## dandybrush

WelshRose said:


> Wow you girls talk:lol:
> Thanks SBB for the gist of it all I must confess I went back to pg 253 and read 60 pages and was still nowhere near done...I'll read the rest later:thumbup:
> 
> How has everyone been?
> 
> Kelster, TTC, Dandy, Celtic, Whit, Wispy, TNT, Mazee and anyone I've missed sorry....I need more testing dates girls:winkwink:
> 
> Well news from this end...
> The pups were born on the 16th May...all 6 are absolutely gorgeous....I will try and take some pics of them to post. 2 have homes already...half tempted to chat DH up for one but don't think I'll get anywhere:nope:
> 
> 
> Probably the most exciting news from me thou is that I had a 7 day period and no spotting/bleeding since!!!!
> :yipee::happydance::dance::wohoo::headspin::cloud9::rofl:
> My CBFM didn't ask for a test stick until cd9 and it came back as low....that deserved a lap of hapiness around the caravan....then cd10 it went to high so at least I have hormone progression going on:thumbup:....Just hoping for the big O now!
> 
> Right then Peeps......Super Huge Hugs All Round...I'll catch you all a bit later:hugs: xxxxx

:hi: welshie :) loved your pics and waiting on the puppy pics :thumbup:
I've been good got a BFN yesterday :cry: but my temp has dropped today so i think im just waiting for AF to show her face now, hope it happens (havent seen her for 3 months, nearly 4 now) i think i'll feel better when/if she shows :thumbup:



sparkle05 said:


> Hello maca ladies. :happydance:
> 
> Sorry i haven't been on here in a while, i have been away to see my brother and had a trip to the hospital with a suspected eptopic :growlmad: I have had an early scan and am very happy to report that baby is where it's supposed to be. The pain they think is coming from my bowels. They think the pregnancy has aggravated them in some way :growlmad: The pain has been unbearable but is easing of now :cry:
> 
> Hope you are all ok I'm going to try and read through the other posts in a while and catch up. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

sorry to hear about your scare, and pain :hugs: hope things right themselves for you soon



kelster823 said:


> Morning all....
> 
> welp the WITCH IS HERE WITH FULL FORCE........... omg it hurts and I had to get up in the middle of the nite to change my shorts- I don't remember it being this bad after my first MC-
> 
> 
> Hi :wave: to all the other gals..... not feeling all to well so I am going to lay back down, congrats Mandy

:hi:



ttcbaby117 said:


> afm - not much going on here..I am about 2 dpo and waiting anxiously for a bfp!

waiting anxiourly with you :hugs:



nevertogether said:


> good point ttc! you know what's funny...last time DH visited, in february, i got sick the DAY before he got here. i was sick for that whole day and up until his flight arrived..he made me soup and we :sex: (hehe) and he laid with me..and it allllll went away! :cloud9:

lol thats a cute story :kiss:



Linny said:


> Hey girls!!
> 
> Hey everyone else :wave:

:wave: 

nothing new to report for me temp drop this morning...so just waiting :coffee:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Well, done working my two shifts this weekend. 
Congrats!!!!!! Mandy!!!!!! HOORAY!!!!!!!!

I'm still waiting....took two FRER's three days ago and then two days ago and they were both negative. I am waiting now to see if I am late. Due to start on the 4th....I wasn't going to test until then but I couldn't resist the urge. I have one more FRER and two CB digi's left....If you were closer Mandy I would send ya one:) 

I had a pool party at my house today and we got a new bar-b-que and it was so fun..I was dreading it a little because I am exhausted but after it was great. My DH really pitched in and my kids and cleaned the house and cooked everything so I didn't have to do much except enjoy myself. Fun Times! Helps pass the time while I'm waiting to see if AF shows herself.
I'm not grouchy or crampy or anything yet so we shall see.


----------



## nevertogether

my temp shot up today on my chart, lol. guess that proves im sick. wish i could show it to my work so i can go home, haha


----------



## Linny

awww u poor thing. Can u not take a sick day?! I hope u feel better soon x x


----------



## nevertogether

hey linnybear! well, i went to the doc and they gave me quarters. didn't want me to spread my sickness to the platoon lol. gave me some nice codeine cough syrup :thumbup: i'm thinking my temp this morning was legit though, because i didn't have a temp at the doc. plus it matches well with my march cycle temps.


----------



## Wispyshadow

I'm so sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope it passes quickly. It sucks to be sick! Codeine cough syrup is good stuff...:) Glad you got a day off.

So what would the temp spike mean on the chart, would that happen when you O? I haven't been tracking my temp or charting but if I am neg this month. I am contemplating starting to chart.


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - sorry for the BFP....

wispy - sounds like a fun day..your (-) were probably due to it being to early...probably best if you can to test after af is late.

never - aww hun, hope you feel better soon!

afm - got some crosshairs today so I oved 3 days ago, which is what I suspected. So me and delia are cycle buddies! it is actually raining here today which is great...it has been so dry...I hope it rains all day!

hi kel, sbb, welch, celtic, linny, sparkle, mandy, and all the other maca ladies...hope you guys have a great day.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh geez dandy..I just saw what I wrote...I meant BFN...can you tell I have bfp on my mind....might be a good omen for you....freudian slip ya know!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - i'm not too far behind you!

wispy - the temp jump is confirming ovulation. pre-ov temps are usually 97.7 and below. a lot of times while charting, like on mine, you will see a clear thermal shift. see how many goes from 97.4 to 97.8 that is showing that i ovulated on the day i got 97.4 because the day after my temp shifted to a post ov temp. it will take the next three or four days temp to confirm that, as they all much be above 97.7 for it to confirm that my temp has indeed shift to post ov. hope this makes sense :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

no you arent...only by 1 day right...well my lp I think is much longer than yours though..it is about 17 days since being on the clomid.


----------



## nevertogether

holy crap that's a long TWW. mine is 14 days


----------



## WelshRose

Hey gorgeous girlies:hugs:

Never...I hope you're feeling better soon sweetie:hugs:...and :yipee: for the big O:yipee:

TTC...Hiya sweets, how are you doing? I will update the front page in a mo with the 
16th. We got married in St Lucia 3.5yrs ago now...we just took imediate family and a married couple of close friends...it was fab.

Linny...How are you feeling sweets? Any symptoms yet?

Sparkle...I'm so glad you and lil bub are ok:hugs: How is the pain today?...hope it's easing. Well I braved slimming world today after not being able to weigh last week and was pleasantly suprised...4.5lb off:yipee:

SBB...What are you up to today?

Kel...:wave: hiya lovely xx

Dandy and Wispy sorry bout the bfns girls:hugs:....I have everything crossed that it's just been too early.

Celtic, Mandy, Whit, Delia, Tick...and anyone else I've missed...hope you're all ok:hugs:

News from this end yet another high on the monitor this morning that's the 5th one....hoping for an earlier O with a peak tomorrow. Keep looking at the chart and wondering whether this cycles temps are closer to the ones around cd17/cd18 of last cycle....I guess only tomorrow will tell but take a peek if you fancy:winkwink:

Hope to catch you all later.....:hugs::kiss:


----------



## CandyApple19

Hey! got my BFP today! used maca also, so yeh, put me down for the 1st june BFP! xxxxxxx


----------



## nevertogether

:happydance: welshie i know you will love to hear candy! she has a GREAT story. she was taking all sorts of things to regular her cycle, and her body was fighting all of it and giving her still irregular cycles, mid cycle bleeding, short LP, etc. she stopped everything and just took her maca and pre natals and her body worked itself out and now she is preggo! here's to hoping you O soon hun and bring us another june :bfp:!!! :)


----------



## ticktock

yey another bfp!

I'm having periody pains today :nope: and only 7dpo so not too happy really. I'm always a bit niggly with my ibs but this feels like on the top of thigh crease across abdomen like mild period pains. So all my pma has disappeared for this cycle now *sigh*

How you feeling never?


----------



## nevertogether

that could be a good sign ticktock! i've read a lot of :bfp:'s start out with period pains. i'm feeling a lot better. took some medicine. I HATE MEDICINE! but DH told me he would give me extra kisses when he sees me if i do..hehe.. :blush: so i did and fell asleep for like 4 hours..now i feel a lot better.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Had to go out to work today after getting NO sleep last night :( but home now chilling out and will prob have a little nap! :D 

Welshie well done with the weight loss again! And will be stalking you daily! 

TTC will also be stalking you - fingers crossed for you this cycle :hugs: 
Also do you know if you've made a mistake in your post you can just edit it? 

Never I think your temp is normal for post OV, looks good! Hope you are feeling a bit better... 

Ticktock I had period pains and a bit of bleeding at about 7dpo and wasn't happy either - but it actually turned out to be my bfp so you never know! 

Wispy hope your bfns change to bfps! 

Kell hun where are you today? 

Hope everyone else is ok... :hugs:

x x x


----------



## mandy121

Wispyshadow said:


> Well, done working my two shifts this weekend.
> Congrats!!!!!! Mandy!!!!!! HOORAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm still waiting....took two FRER's three days ago and then two days ago and they were both negative. I am waiting now to see if I am late. Due to start on the 4th....I wasn't going to test until then but I couldn't resist the urge. I have one more FRER and two CB digi's left....If you were closer Mandy I would send ya one:)
> 
> I had a pool party at my house today and we got a new bar-b-que and it was so fun..I was dreading it a little because I am exhausted but after it was great. My DH really pitched in and my kids and cleaned the house and cooked everything so I didn't have to do much except enjoy myself. Fun Times! Helps pass the time while I'm waiting to see if AF shows herself.
> I'm not grouchy or crampy or anything yet so we shall see.

thanks hun.. 

how is everyone today ? and im not temping no more today last day lol. xx


----------



## WelshRose

Huge CONGRATS CandyApple...Hope you have a wonderfully happy and healthy 9mths.....your name is a flashing on the front page:winkwink::happydance:



nevertogether said:


> :happydance: welshie i know you will love to hear candy! she has a GREAT story. she was taking all sorts of things to regular her cycle, and her body was fighting all of it and giving her still irregular cycles, mid cycle bleeding, short LP, etc. she stopped everything and just took her maca and pre natals and her body worked itself out and now she is preggo! here's to hoping you O soon hun and bring us another june :bfp:!!! :)

Thanks Hun....She sounds like a girl after my own heart:winkwink: I'm just taking Maca at the moment but plan to get some more straight folic acid as well. Part of me in a strange way is hoping for an Oct/Nov/Dec :bfp:....give me time to lose a few more lbs:winkwink::dohh::lol: But obviously if it happens sooner than that it would be fab....just healthy and sticky this time round is all I ask...no deadline as to when:lol:

Hey SBB:hugs: Glad you're ok babe, even if you are shattered:sleep: Just looked at your ticker....a whole 10wks!:shock:....You'll be in 2nd tri before you know it:thumbup: Do you have a nickname for your little bean? Can't believe he/she is a whole inch long with hair and nails....:cloud9:
Thanks for the praise hun...it keeps me on track:thumbup: I can't wait til half-term is over and I can have my gym time back again. 

Mandy...I don't blame you hun for ditching the thermometer:thumbup: Temps can be quite up and down and you'd only worry yourself silly with every drop...well I would:dohh:

:hug:


----------



## SBB

Welshie that would be perfect you'd have a lovely summer bub :D 

Ours is called our Xmas pudding! or bubs usually! 10 weeks I know I can't believe it! Can't wait for the 12week scan... 

Ordered a Doppler too so hopefully that will be here soon.. 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Awww Christmas Pudding....that's SOO cute:awww:
You are so gonna enjoy 2nd tri hun....it's the best time ever...well apart from when you have hem in your arms:lol:
I can't really comment on third tri as Callum came 9.5wks early....but 2nd tri rocked!:thumbup::hugs:
When is your 12wk scan....can't wait to see pics:friends:


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - I know...tell me about it...when I first got off the pill it was 13 days but has been lengthening itself every since to 15 days...then when I started on clomid it went all the way to 17...drives me mad!

welsh - woohoo for the highs fxed for the peak

candy - congrats hun!

tick - never is right..this could be implantation pain....fxed for you hun

sbb - oh thanks, I didnt know I could edit..thanks....wow 10 weeks...geez this time is flying by, I cant believe it...I cant wait to see lil bub at 12 weeks...you must post a pic. i must say my chart is exactly the same as last month...but I guess it is to early to have anything go crazy with it.

Where kel today? did she have to go into the office today?


----------



## nevertogether

kel kel where are youuuuu?? hmm.. 

my old room mate just let me know my lizard passed away today. ugh. same month i lost my sweet dog last year. i know it's just a lizard or a pet, but she was 6 and went through the hardest times in my life with me. always there for me. we lost her brother ozzy two years ago and that pain was unbearable. now sweet chong. wished i could have brought her over here with me but didn't want her to pass away because huge moves like that highly stress out lizards. they freaked just moving down the street. guess i should have brought her anyways so i could spend her final days with her. :cry: :cry: :cry: DH doesn't understand. both his parents are vets so when pets die it's just like another day or something.. :cry: :cry:


----------



## Wispyshadow

That stinks Never...I'm so sorry about your lizard! What kind was she? We used to have a bearded dragon but gave her away when we moved across country down south because of the move and because of the humidity. It is really hard when a pet dies. My animals are part of the family, it's hard to let them go.

Isn't Kel on vaca this week? I thought I read about her going to the beach and not having internet for a week.

:happydance:YEAH CANDY!!!!!!!!HOORAY!!!!!:happydance:
Wow there have been a lot of BFP's here lately!

Welsh: How many weeks was Callum? Was he 29wks? We have a couple of 23-25 weekers in the NICU right now.....so tiny! 

I have two CB digi's left and I'm waiting to test again to see if I will be late.
:af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## SBB

:cry: Never that's sad Hun :( I love my pets they're like family members... Big hugs Hun :hugs: 

Welshie omg 9.5 weeks early - gosh he must have been teeny tiny? I there any reason he was so early? 

My scan is 2 weeks friday, 18th June... Yea of course I will post pics for you wonderful ladies! 

Yep ttc it's a bit early for anything super duper on your chart... Hopefully the next few days, although I'm kind of hoping for an average looking chart from you! You've had amazing charts before, sometimes it's the least likely one that gives you your bfp! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

wispy - she was a beardie too. i know the stress can kill them that's why i just left her in AR and didn't fuss bringing her to germany. thanks for your love guys!


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - aww so sorry for the loss....I lost the love of my life a few years ago...(lil black lab)....I can honestly say I havent recovered from that and still havent gotten a new pet. Big hugs hun!

Sbb - yeah, I can see what you are saying....something avg that will give me a bfp will be awesome...hahahahaha...I am trying to decide when I will test this month. I usually wait till af is late, which never happens...but this is my last month of ttc before my surgery so I kinda want to know early...hahaha

question: is drinking whey protein shakes ok while ttc, I usually have on in the morning and I just thought that maybe it might be causing trouble.


----------



## CandyApple19

thankyou all SO MUCH, I'm overwhelmed, i don't quite know what to do with myself! But this is my story welshy:-

From when oliver was 8weeks old i had the depo provera jab, up until he was 6 months old, then my periods didn't return.. So i tried agnus castus, and nothing happened, so i went on the pill when ollie was 7-8 months old but only for two cycles, then stopped again. I had 2 normal 35day cycles, but then i wanted to chart my temps, but at the same time i started taking B6 EPO agnus castus and folic acid, whuch made my cycle 24days, with a LP of 6 days... After that i had a 26 day cycle with another 6 day LP.. Both those cycles with mid cycle bleeding that got worse and made me confused as to whether it was CD1 or CD15!.. So i perservered, but it only got worse, alot worse, i started to spot/light bleed every 9-12 days.. No ovulation, no CM... I was about ready to give up, so i stopped taking everything but swore to myself maca would be the last thing id ever try, and my precious BNB bestie swore by it, <3 so i listened to her.. Took 3000mg a day, with 'wellwomans' vitamins, they contain starflower oil and EPO, and all the other pre natal goodies... But id given up.. Made a docs appt to gi back on the pill and decidedto wtt, but carried on with the maca and vits.. 3-5 days before my appt..i went out, and while i was out really needed a wee, so went, and was freeted by ALOT of ewcm, very watery, i was soo shocked, this hadnt happened in 7 months! So i checked my CP... HSO, so i thought, fack it, we'lk dtd tonight (we were at my MILS).. And the next few days my fertile signs buggered off and my temps rose, and i was stoked, id ovulated.. And when i got to 11dpo, i felt so happy id made it to the lower end of a normal luteal phase!.. 14dpo... Clearblue bfn, no signs of af, i rupped my test open, got my hopes up to see lines in there!there were but got told everyone had linws in cb digi, it picked up LH too!! So shrugged it off went out got a test got home, took it... Sat on the loo.. Staring intently..nothing strait away.. Put it down to wipe etc.. Afterward picked it up (2mins later) got my 2nd pink line.. I swear on maca, 7 months of struggling, everything wrong with my cycle that could be wrong, i take maca for a week, and my vits.. And i ovulate and now i'm pregnant!? Not a coinsidence.. Maca rocks!!! Sorry for uuber long story. Hoping it encourages u to know no matter wat the issue is with ur cycle, within reason.. Maca will sort it out!! Goodluck everyone for your bfps, i hope to see u all bloomig beautifully alongside me soon!! Mwahhhhh, hugs to all. Ps: i feel famous with my name on the front page, i never thought id see myself there!!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Aww BIG :hugs: Never and Oooodles of love sweets. I know what it's like to lose them when you're parted from them....I lost my pet dog when I was at uni...didn't think the tears would ever stop and it took years for me to stop walking around the bed that was no longer in my parents kitchen when I went home to visit:sad2::hugs:

Wispy and SBB...he was 30+3wks and 3lb13oz...little tinker:lol: There was no reason that they could find for him coming early, I'd had a perfect pg, eaten all the right things, don't drink coffee, tea or alcohol have never even tried cigarettes or any kinda drug....he was just in rush to meet his mummy:winkwink:

Wispy...Everything crossed for you babe...when is the nasty ol hag due? I'll see if I can find her and lock her in cupboard:trouble::haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww candy thanks for the story...I love seeing success stories...I am thinking I should amp up my maca, I am only taking 2400mgs...but will it help anything in the 2ww?


----------



## WelshRose

Awww Candy thank-you so much for telling your story hun:hugs:....I'm feeling quite overwhelmed for you!:hugs:
What can I say except all the bleeding and short LP's after trying in my case B-50 complex sound all too familiar hun:dohh: I'd only had 5days of not bleeding inbetween the 29th dec and 6th may...had a D&C and on the same day ovulated...first time in 7mths! Now after a normal 7day AF I've had a whole week of no bleeding and low and high readings on my cbfm....what more could a girl want...obviously a :bfp:....but hey at the mo I'm easily pleased!:rofl:
I'm sure we're all gonna be chasing your tail babe...get those :cloud9: nearby reserved for the Maca Girls:thumbup::winkwink:

I can't send huge enough congrats:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

girls, i just bought my train ticket. DH has arranged for me to see him THIS WEEKEND! i still get to see him the end of the month during my fertile window but i get to see him this Saturday too! :yipee: :yipee: OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww never that is such great news!!!! woohoo, satruday cant come fast enough!


----------



## CandyApple19

goodluck welsh!!! It'll get sorted, up ur maca, never go near b vits on their own... Just take lots of maca and some good although fairly expensive but worth it vitamins!!xxx hugss!!!


----------



## CandyApple19

wooooooooohoooooooo!!! Yay neverr babes!!! Xxxx


----------



## WelshRose

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dance::headspin::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

That's Fab News Never!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## WelshRose

Candy....can I ask hun...if the wellwoman vits have epo and star oil in did you take them in your LP?
I've been taking 3000mg this cycle...think that's the max they recommend but will definately have a look at the vits, I used to use Pregnacare Conception but I have negative suspicions about those to...for me personally.


----------



## nevertogether

thank you welsh and candy :hugs: i'm so not going to be able to sleep now! i'm so anxious that it hurts. stupid 6 hour train ride but SO SO worth it!


----------



## CandyApple19

yup, until yesterday!!! I think only high dosages of epo and starflower oil contract ur womb, i didnt take um today since i got my bfp, but theyre safe to take even in pregnancy but they so suggest u take pregnancy supps once u find out, or at least folic acid. Once my bfp us fully confirmed i'll send u the rest of my wellwoman stock if u want?? Its not boxed but the blisters are all in tact etc? I'll give um for free.


----------



## WelshRose

Aww bless you hun...that's really sweet of you:hugs:


----------



## CandyApple19

ugh girls i feel sickk. Its always worse on an evening.. Blugh.. :-( wasnt that bad with oliver.. Watch it be a girl, giving me hell!


----------



## CandyApple19

well theres easily a months worth left and i dont need it.


----------



## SBB

Never that's amazing!! :yipee: so excited for you! 

Welshie callum was so tiny! Did he have to stay in hospital for a while? Bless him he must have been so cute! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

That would be fab hun :)

I hope the sickness isn't too bad....try and eat little and often hun...maybe ginger biscuits? How old is your lil Oliver?


----------



## nevertogether

okay, off to bed ladies. just took my codeine cough syrup. ugh! so gross. downloaded a movie to watch in bed and don't have to be in work tomorrow until after noon. anxious to see my temp in the morning and to see if FF confirms my O.

candy - congrats on your news today, i really hope this is a sign that june is a lucky month. i really can't wait!

everyone else thank you for the well wishes. :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

He was a little star SBB...I look back now and can't believe how lucky we were with him. When you first go onto the NICU ward you're always told to aim for the due date for them coming home but Callum was only in for 3.5wks.


----------



## SBB

Night night never hun hope you feel all better tomorrow :D 

Wow welshie that is lucky, still must have felt like forever while he had to stay in! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow welshie..what a great story. 

night night never, I hope you wake up and feel better...though I dont think the sickness is going to take away from your excitement.

candy - I hope you feel better....but this is a good sign that the pregnancy is going well!


----------



## WelshRose

Night Never:hugs:

It did feel like forever hun...I can't adequately describe the feeling when I left hospital 2days after having him and not being able to bring him home with me....I guess just feeling completely lost goes someway to covering it. 

Are you very busy with work tomorrow hun? How's the sickness....is it settling down at all? I'm not sure if I've asked you this already but are you finding out whether Xmas Pud is :pink: or :blue:

Where is everybody else today....hope you're all ok:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

hey popping in real quick

BUSY BUSY BUSY before we leave on Thursday morning for our weekend adventure

Never- feel better but I am sure you are now after finding THAT NEWS OUT.. HOW WONDERFUL

Hey Welshie poo---- how ya doing babe?

SBB- I still can't BELEIVE you are at 10 weeks already DAM it feels like it just happened... I remember tell you- you know if you do get PG your DD will be XMas day LOL- 

:wave: Linny, TTC, Wispy

my mind is else where today so sorry if I missed anyone

kay back to packing


----------



## SBB

welshie I can kind of imagine how it must feel, then multiply that by a million and that's probably how it feels! I definitely wouldn't want that, after everything of course every mother wants to take her baby home... 

Yep I think we will find out, to be prepared. Did you find out with callum? I don't think we would tell anyone else though...

OH is on half term at the moment so he's painting and stuff to get our house ready to sell, I've got a bit of work to do tomorrow but not loads luckily..

Sickness is still the same, but you get more used to it I guess. And it's kind of reassuring, if it suddenly stopped i'd panic! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey kel!!!! missed you today!


----------



## SBB

Hey kell :wave: 

I know I can't believe it! I have to pinch myself every day! 

Hope you have a lovely weekend amd we will need to see some piccys of course! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

hey TTC.. I see we O'd that is wonderful :) and I think I read somewhere you got "IT" in... LOL LOL 

don't pinch to hard you'll leave a mark.. :rofl: and i SOOO plan on having a GREAT TIME this weekend 

I know I didn't post any from the concert on Saturday :( sorry I have them up on FB if ya wanna lookie.. LOL 

it was a BAD BON JOVI CONCERT- the worst I have seen at least- didn't like the set list BORING


----------



## SBB

That's a shame they weren't that good :( I'll have a nosey on FB tomorrow Hun :D 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> That's a shame they weren't that good :( I'll have a nosey on FB tomorrow Hun :D
> 
> X x x

okey dokey :winkwink:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Welsh: Wow, he must have been a little champ! He went home early. We do try to tell parents that most babies go home right around the due date and most babies don't even figure out how to eat from a bottle until they are about equal to 35-36 weeks. I really feel bad for parents with NICU babies, it can be quite traumatic. After working up there for a few years I get a little paranoid about having a baby now. All the what if's...yikes. For a 30 weeker he was a good sized baby. He must of been very healthy, especially to go home as quickly as he did. You must have done a great job growing him:) (even if he decided to be impatient and come to meet you early) Most of the premature babies we see they don't know why labor was triggered it just happens sometimes for no reason.
I do love working in the NICU though. 

Kelster: I thought you left to go on vaca already...oops! When are you heading to the beach, this weekend? I'm so jealous! I can't wait to head to the beach this summer, we like to go to Hilton Head Island, SC.

Never: HOORAY! You get to see your hubby! That is awesome and after today you deserve a big hug (and other stuff)...lol 

SBB: I hope your preggers sickness eases up soon! 

I just had the greatest laugh. My six year old DD just jumped out of the pool and said Mommy do I have a hole in my suit? When she turned around her whole butt was sticking out of a hole torn in the back of her bathing suit. :dohh: I said Yes there is a giant hole in your suit. She said OK thanks, and can I get a bikini now since this one has a hole? :rofl: I think she ripped it on purpose so she could get a new suit. She then just turned around and jumped back into the pool hole and all.:shipw:


----------



## dandybrush

wow you girls can talk 

still no AF :cry: i feel like i've been having some cramping in my right ovary...so hopefully its on the way, does anyone know if there is anything i can do to hurry it along come 16 DPO i want AF :growlmad:



ttcbaby117 said:


> oh geez dandy..I just saw what I wrote...I meant BFN...can you tell I have bfp on my mind....might be a good omen for you....freudian slip ya know!!!!

haha maybe could be a good omen..not this month though my temps are too low i think but thanx anyways :hugs:



WelshRose said:


> Dandy and Wispy sorry bout the bfns girls:hugs:....I have everything crossed that it's just been too early.
> 
> News from this end yet another high on the monitor this morning that's the 5th one....hoping for an earlier O with a peak tomorrow. Keep looking at the chart and wondering whether this cycles temps are closer to the ones around cd17/cd18 of last cycle....I guess only tomorrow will tell but take a peek if you fancy:winkwink:
> 
> Hope to catch you all later.....:hugs::kiss:

thanx but looking at my chart i think its right this month :cry:
hope you get your O soon :)



CandyApple19 said:


> Hey! got my BFP today! used maca also, so yeh, put me down for the 1st june BFP! xxxxxxx

woo congrats :happydance::dance::muaha::yipee::hugs2::wohoo: another BFP im gonna give myself one more month on just vitex then in july or aug i think i might get me some maca 



SBB said:


> Welshie that would be perfect you'd have a lovely summer bub :D
> 
> Ours is called our Xmas pudding! or bubs usually! 10 weeks I know I can't believe it! Can't wait for the 12week scan...
> 
> Ordered a Doppler too so hopefully that will be here soon..
> 
> X x x

what a cute name :kiss:



nevertogether said:


> kel kel where are youuuuu?? hmm..
> 
> my old room mate just let me know my lizard passed away today. ugh. same month i lost my sweet dog last year. i know it's just a lizard or a pet, but she was 6 and went through the hardest times in my life with me. always there for me. we lost her brother ozzy two years ago and that pain was unbearable. now sweet chong. wished i could have brought her over here with me but didn't want her to pass away because huge moves like that highly stress out lizards. they freaked just moving down the street. guess i should have brought her anyways so i could spend her final days with her. :cry: :cry: :cry: DH doesn't understand. both his parents are vets so when pets die it's just like another day or something.. :cry: :cry:

worry to hear about you lizard going over the rainbow :hugs: its not another day its a sad day when we lose our friends :hugs:



ttcbaby117 said:


> aww candy thanks for the story...I love seeing success stories...I am thinking I should amp up my maca, I am only taking 2400mgs...but will it help anything in the 2ww?

seriously very close to starting on maca just wanna give vitex a bit longer im waiting for AF so i can go back on it and have a proper cycle on it and see if it helps



nevertogether said:


> girls, i just bought my train ticket. DH has arranged for me to see him THIS WEEKEND! i still get to see him the end of the month during my fertile window but i get to see him this Saturday too! :yipee: :yipee: OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: yay woo sat is not far away now


----------



## Wispyshadow

Dandy, sorry for the BFN this month! It stinks to live in 2week increments..FX for next month. But maybe it was just too early, perhaps. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## SBB

Wispy that story about your daughter is hilarious :rofl: 

Your job must be so tough but amazing too... 

Hey dandy :wave: hope there's a bfp for you yet this cycle! 

X x x


----------



## Wispyshadow

Yep, well I am now off to go buy a new suit for my DD. 
Hope you all have a great afternoon and evening!!

I can't wait to be able to post a BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

not feeling too positive atm :(


----------



## dandybrush

AF is here!!! woo:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

only light atm will confirm when it gets heavier :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

am happy with my LP length tooo!!


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls.....

I missed being on here and talking to you guys... I still gotta catch up with ya'll. Its just been really hectic around here lately!! I hope you all are well.

Today, while at the herb store buying maca, I almost passed out...well the lady in the store caught me from passing out. I been in ALOT of pain, dizzy, naucious, and blotted. I read the side effects of clomid and IDK if all that is from clomid or my Endometriosis or the maca (highly doubt that) .... Last month I was on 50mg and this month im on 100mg. And about a couple days ago my OPKs went to negative after two days of pos...well today I did one of the clear blue ov ones (just to make sure im not Oving) and it was pos. Is that possible?????? im soo confused....should my donor do his thang tonight???


----------



## Wispyshadow

:dust::dust::dust:Oh Wow! I hope you are feeling better. I'm glad you posted I was looking for you on here today. If the OPK's are showing positive then I would get your donor in action...get you some swimmers girl:) I've only used the Answer OPK sticks I've not used a CB one, I heard some posts of people having an LH surge right before AF maybe you are still in your fertile time because according to your ticker you shouldn't be near AF yet. Sounds to me like you need to def get some swimmers just in case.
Got my finger and toes crossed for you!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> :dust::dust::dust:Oh Wow! I hope you are feeling better. I'm glad you posted I was looking for you on here today. If the OPK's are showing positive then I would get your donor in action...get you some swimmers girl:) I've only used the Answer OPK sticks I've not used a CB one, I heard some posts of people having an LH surge right before AF maybe you are still in your fertile time because according to your ticker you shouldn't be near AF yet. Sounds to me like you need to def get some swimmers just in case.
> Got my finger and toes crossed for you!:dust::dust::dust:


Ya I am a little better now. Thank you :hugs::hugs:

I am having my donor come now...I got plenty of pre-seed and softcups. So I hope he can give a lot of swimmers tonight because he will be gone tomorrow and thursday. So we shall see. Thank you for your advice girl....strange how the OPKs are....IDK if it was the clomid or the tests.

I hope you are well hon!!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Thanks! Just nervous about testing this go round. I really don't have a feeling about this month. If I get a BFP I will be floored. I have already used three tests and they were all very BFN :( I really still would like to lose another 20lbs before I get preggers but I will def take a BFP now if I get one for sure!!!!
I hope all goes well for you and your donor comes through for you....(oh, that just sounds dirty huh...lol) Praying for you some strong olympic swimmers and a welcoming eggie waiting!!


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

Wispy...are you sure you're waiting til tomorrow to test?:winkwink:
We were very lucky and I totally admire you doing the amazing job that you do:hugs: I have often thought about doing courses to be able to work in NICU...to give something back...maybe after I'm done growing my own:thumbup:
Bless your DD:lol: she really made me chuckle.

TNT...I hope you're feeling better hun...have you been checked out by a doc with regards to all the pain, dizziness etc....just to rule out ovarian hyperstimulation....feeling worried about you chick:hugs:

Kel....Howdy Babe:hugs: Hope you got all that packing done:hugs:

SBB...We did find out hun, we weren't going to but at the 20wk scan I couldn't see the screen while they were looking for everything, Shaun could thou and I saw something in his face change and just knew that he knew. I asked the sonographer then whether she could tell and she said yes....I couldn't be the only one not to know now could I?:dohh::lol: It was quite nice knowing especially when things went wonky at the end and I ended up being shipped around the country wihout Shaun before finally ending up back in Wales to have him. Having said that thou we are both determined to stay on team :yellow: next time:winkwink:

Never...How you feeling this morning...besides excited:winkwink: 

Linny...where are you babe? Hope you're still floating on :cloud9: and reserving all clouds nearby:winkwink::hugs:

How's everyone else this morning?

Well I have my usual O heartburn, nausea and diarrhea:shy:....and SBB and any others that want to....check out the chart!!:winkwink: Just hoping for more high temps tomorrow[-o&lt;

Look forward to chatting with you all later....gotta do my Pickle some brekkie now xxxx


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning maca ladies :hugs:

I'm finally out of pain and can sit with the laptop without squirming lol.

Mandy, congratulations on your :bfp: another jenny renny prediction that's correct :happydance: I stopped taking the maca. Just because i couldn't find out enough information about taking it during pregnancy. 

Kelster, I hope aunt flow has calmed down a bit for you. :hugs::hugs: Hope you have a lovely holiday. We are off camping on thursday :dohh: seemed like such a good idea at the time lol.

Never, i hope you are feeling better today :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear about your lizard :hugs::hugs::hugs: Wow seeing your DH this weekend how exciting for you. :happydance::happydance: 

Welshie, Congratulations on the weight loss :happydance::happydance::happydance: I have lost 3lb in the last three weeks it's a little slow but my boobs are the size of Everest so I'm guessing i can blame them lol. The pain is all but gone this morning and am feeling more normal :hugs::hugs:

Candyapple, :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congratulaions :hugs:

:hi: to all the other maca ladies have a lovely day :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Sparkle Lovely:hugs:
That's fab news that your not in pain anymore:hugs: 3lb in 3wks is fab hun! Don't forget the average is only 1.5lb per week and you don't want quick weight loss with your precious lil bean on board:hugs: Whereabouts are you going camping? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

We are off to minehead. I'm not looking forward to it :growlmad: We are going with my DHs brother and sister and their little ones :dohh: I know there will be lots of alcohol floating about and i'm not normally one for passing on the wine at the end of the day :dohh: I think i may go down the antibiotics route just to keep them off the trail lol.
I'm off to the shops for some suplies now and then off to work.

Enjoy your day welshie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Thanks Babe...you too and I bet the camping wont be as bad as you think:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Morning girlies! 

Kell I can't believe you're on at this time! I know it's your early day Hun hope it goes ok! 

TNT I think yes you were right to get your donor over... The digi tests are pretty reliable! Will have to see when your chart confirms ov. I think you should go to your docs and tell them about your symptoms. Just in case as welshie says... 

Sparkle I hope your camping trip is fun! We're going on one when I'll be about 19 weeks I think! Everyone will be drinking a lot :dohh: 

Welshie your chart is identical to last month! Hopefully some high temps for the next 2 days.... 
Yeh I think a lot of the time it's fairly obvious at the scan, esp with a boy :haha: 

Wispy hoping for a bfp for you! 

Hey to everyone else hope you all have a lovely day :D 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Lovely:wave: 
:lol: yes it is kinda obvious:lol: At the moment he's free to a good home with cashback on collection...and I don't do returns:winkwink::rofl:


----------



## kelster823

he he he yeah I am on..... LOL 

I'll chat with you all later- gotta get the do done!!!


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle i LOVE your piccy


----------



## SBB

WelshRose said:



> Morning Lovely:wave:
> :lol: yes it is kinda obvious:lol: At the moment he's free to a good home with cashback on collection...and I don't do returns:winkwink::rofl:

He he is he being naughty? How old is he I always forget! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

He's 5...going on 25 this morning...not really naughty just full of cheekiness....Poor Poppy love her she doesn't get 5mins peace...she loves it thou, they're like bonny and clyde together:lol:

Kel...I hope that work doesn't take too long sweets:hugs:


----------



## SBB

He he ok I'll take him, but only if he has a little welsh accent! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

I'll package him up in a bit hun:lol:....welsh accent and all:winkwink:

Bless him he seems to have calmed down a bit now and has just been sat on my lap while we read together...:awww::lol:


----------



## WelshRose

It's quiet in here today....*twidles thumbs*

TTC....I'm sharing a testing date with you hun...if you're sticking to the 16th. Having said that mine might change depending on the next couple of days. For the moment thou POAS Buddies:friends:

Speaking of testing dates...have you girls seen how small the list is???!!! There is only the three of us on it now. Maybe if people would rather they can give a :witch: due date opposed to a testing date???
I'll also take dates for July as well...anything to make more of a list out of it:lol:

:hug:


----------



## kelster823

well lil lady- AF has got me now so you can out me down for June 30 as expecting :af:


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Babe...Hope she leaves you soon:hugs: It sucks when she's with you and you're off on hols:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

WelshRose said:


> Thanks Babe...Hope she leaves you soon:hugs: It sucks when she's with you and you're of on hols:hugs:


I do toooooo, this one was HORRIBLE..... maybe because the last MC I had a D&C so there wasn't much to shed- but this most recent MC I did all by myself.. :shrug: I dunno.. LOL


----------



## Delilahsown

:wave: Hi Gals!!

I've missed so much!! Welshie- I guess you can add me to the list for testing on the 12th...if I can help myself to wait out the whole 2 weeks anyway :laugh2:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wispy - omg that story is hilarious!!!! LOL

kel - sorry the concert was a disappointment. Yep I have oved...very happy about that...I kinda feel the pressure is off now...we ddint bd as much as I would have liked but I guess it is what it is at the point. So jealous about your vacation, I am so needing one right now. sorry af is kicking your tushie, I hope it is over v. soon!

dandy - sorry af gotcha!

welsh - looks like you oved....but we will see what the temp is tomorrow. maybe on cd 14? yeah I think I am sticking to the 16th...would be great we can poas at the same time....hahahahaha

sparkle - good top hear you are out of pain...smooth sailing from here!

TNT - just to be on the safe side, go find that donor! Defo go see a doc about your s/e...just to be on the safe side.

afm - temp drop today...but still over coverline so I guess that is ok...having horrible hot flashes today.....


----------



## Wispyshadow

Well yesterday I found the cutest bikini's for my girls. My littlest, Jane, has an orange and green with palm trees and the tropical theme. And Kellie, my mini me, has a rainbow tie dyed one with peace signs. After that I went on a shopping spree for myself and bought four tops from this great little boutique....now today I need sandals and a great pair of heels. I am also going to go get some shorts. This is my favorite 2ww pastime. My Janey loves to go shopping and her favorite is when I try stuff on she likes to give her comments on everything people are trying on in the dressing room.

Well, I have no signs of AF yet, no cramping, no spotting, no discharge at all, nothing. I also have not had my normal PMS moodiness and starved eating frenzy either.....FX that maybe a little eggie has burrowed in. I'm nervous to test yet because I should start on the 3rd and was going to test on the 4th. I have two CB digi's.......hmmmmm test or wait....hmmmmmm.

Dandy: Sorry to hear about AF but it seems you are happy so I am happy with ya!!!! Maybe we will become bump buddies next month? :)

Deliah: Countdown is on........FX and much babydust to you!!!

TNT: :dust:Did everything work out for you last night? Are you feeling OK today? I Hope all is better for you today. :dust:

Welsh: I just saw your ticker. You've lost 10.5lbs! Thats awesome, I am hoping to lose another 20lbs before a BFP but I may not make it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh wispy...this all sounds good for you! I really hope this is it!


----------



## Wispyshadow

I'm really contemplating POAS right now....but I am really terrified of a BFN....AAAHHHH! I hate this! I'm excited, I'm nervous....I think I'm going to go eat and I missed my morning tinkle so the urine wouldn't be optimal for testing. I should wait until in the morning.


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hey Sparkle: HAVE Fun camping!!!! You'll have to tell us all about it when you get back. I LOVE going camping!


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww wispy I know what you are feeling now and for selfish reasons because I want to know....I would say try it out..but I completely understand the emotional rollercoaster it causes so it can only be your decision.


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> Thanks! Just nervous about testing this go round. I really don't have a feeling about this month. If I get a BFP I will be floored. I have already used three tests and they were all very BFN :( I really still would like to lose another 20lbs before I get preggers but I will def take a BFP now if I get one for sure!!!!
> I hope all goes well for you and your donor comes through for you....(oh, that just sounds dirty huh...lol) Praying for you some strong olympic swimmers and a welcoming eggie waiting!!

Losing weight is really hard. I have problems with my fluctuating alot. I know you can do it. I will keep you in my prayers for Losing weight is really hard. I have problems with my fluctuating alot. I know you can do it. I will keep you in my prayers for something positive this month.:hugs: I really hope that you get a BFP...maybe its too soon. Im always afraid that I wouldn't know the signs or anything and mine wouldn't show up until later.....call that anxiety i guess... :haha:something positive this month.:hugs: I really hope that you get a BFP...maybe its too soon. Im always afraid that I wouldn't know the signs or anything and mine wouldn't show up until later.....call that anxiety i guess... :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

Sparkle--> I love your pic!!! Secretly I call him my husband. LOL My OH thinks its funny. June 30th is almost here!! Im such a school girl sometimes...:haha::haha:

Welsh & TTC--> I called my dr. this morning and he said there isn't much we can do about the symptoms. I live 2 hours away from his office so he said if it gets worse then to come in. So I have no idea what to do besides chill out I guess. :haha: 

Wispy--> Thank you hun! I am feeling a little better today. It feels like my body doesn't like sperm or softcups...every time we inseminate I always wake up the next morning needing to GO to bathroom bad... (TMI sorry) :blush: My donor did come last night and used the preseed in stuff. My dr doesn't think I was Oving because he said it was too late (with the clomid and all) so im glad we did it anyways cause sometimes I wonder bout my dr. LOL How are you hun? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Linny

Hello chicks :flower:!!!

Wow I missed alot so I'm sorry if i forget to comment on something!! 

My first midwife appt tomorrow, I'm worried she's gonna turn around and say I'm not pregnant after all :dohh: Totally stupid!!

Never......OMG.....your gonna see DH THIS WEEKEND :yipee::yipee: I'm soooo happy! I hope by then you'l be 100% feeling better! I'm so sorry to hear about you lizard, pets are like people to me :cry:

Welshie......I hope you ovulate SOON!!! Well done on the weight loss too :hugs: As for symptoms, hmmm nothing major accept for sore boob and nips (I feel like there chaffing :rofl:) I'm off sweet food and very thirsty but thats it really. I still have AF type pains and worry she's coming :wacko:

Kel :hi:...hey hun! Hope you have a FAB weekend away, and I hope the witch buggars off soon for you :hugs:

Tick....about your cramps, I had them from 5dpo and had normal spottin from 8-13dpo and still got my BFP, so your most certainly not out :happydance:

SBB....:hi: Ooooooh 12wk scan, I bet its so exciting! Just out of interest when did sickness kick in? I'm hoping to mostly avoid it :thumbup:

Wispy.....:rofl: I had to laugh at your story about the swim suit!!!! I'm keeping FX'd for your BFP!!!!!!!!!

Dandy....hoorah for AF!!! Now you can start a fresh, maybe give the maca ago hun :hugs:

Sparkle.......my bump buddy, glad to have you back chick! Your exactly a week ahead of me :hugs:

Anyone else I forgot.........blame it on the pregnancy hormones :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Linny

TNT......sorry to hear about you being unwell, hope your feeling better xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

TNT - you are right...just chill out and wait...if it does get worse then defo. go to see him. s/e might subside.

linny - I think you are going to have wonderful news tomorrow from the midwife...fill us in as soon as you can.


----------



## sparkle05

dandybrush said:


> sparkle i LOVE your piccy

Thanks dandybrush, I'm in love with Edward Cullen :blush:. I watched the films over and over last week and have just got the books so am taking them camping lol Not that i'm sad or anything but i have also pre booked tickets for eclipse when it hits the cinema :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sparkle05

Good evening ladies. :hugs: I'm all packed and ready to go. Just wanted to come on and say have a great weekend ladies i will be back on sunday if i don't drown under all the washing i bring back. :dohh::dohh:

I have my twilight books at the ready, a big pair of sun glasses and a comfy chair :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: what more could a girl want :hugs:

Goodbye ladies see you on sunday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww try to enjoy your trip sparkle....we will miss you!


----------



## Linny

Bye sparkle, have fun with jack and the kids xxxx


----------



## Wispyshadow

Well, I am having a great day! I worked out this afternoon, actually got my son to do some school work (he is homeschooled) My girls are in the pool while I ran on the treadmill looking out the window at them. I still haven't POAS but I PROMISE I will in the morning and will let everyone know the results straight away.

TNT: I'm glad you are feeling better! I sometimes don't trust my Dr. either. I think we know are bodies best, I drive my Dr. crazy :) That is one reason I am going back to school in November to get my masters to be a family nurse practitioner. Hopefully we will be bump buddies soon:thumbup:

Linny: I am hoping to find a good midwife here once I get my BFP. Hard to come by here in the US. I had a wonderful midwife when I had my daughter but she lives 2000 miles away now...:cry: I hope your appt is great!!! Praying for you a healthy little bean!!

Sparkle: I have never seen twilight and haven't read the books. All the girls I work with are crazy over it. I may have to rent the movies tonight. I love Harry Potter...silly!

I'm excited to be able to keep working out even when I have a baby bump, my trainer said he would keep training me even while I'm preggers...HOORAY!
Although I swell like the stay-puft marshmellow man when I'm pregnant..YIKES!


----------



## ticktock

Sparkle i love Twilight too!

But I'm team Jacob lol. I went to see New Moon at midnight when it came out and even dragged hubby with me, haven't booked my eclipse tickets yet tho. Have a good weekend!

Got offered a new job, working in a baby room at a nursery 2 doors down from me so is very handy! Maybe looking after babies will be good luck!

Thats good news never, esp as it was unexpected so makes it even more exciting, have an excellent time!

good luck tomorrow Linny, will be thinking of you (jealously :haha: )

Hope everyone else is well, I got mega backache today from working at my old nursery, 10 yrs in childcare has given me the back of an 80 yr old :jo: so gonna take a lovely painkiller now and drift off to sleeeeeeep, thats the plan anyway

Night all!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh wispy I am so excited for you....fxed for your bfp.

tick - congrats on the new position.

gosh i am tired today...I guess 4 dpo is way to early to have symptoms so I must just be tired.


----------



## Wispyshadow

TickTock: I hope your back feels better soon! Working with babies is great! How many do you care for at once? I worked at a nursery when my son was a baby and I had 4 under my care at a time. We used to have so much fun. I still have pictures of all my babies, they are now about 12-13 years old..:)


----------



## ticktock

Hiya, its a ratio of 1 adult to 3 babies in nurseries under the age of 2, its a nice small nursery though so not too busy. I prefer pre-school but will be nice to have a break with the babies, I find a bit less stressful lol

Ah its nice to stay in contact isn't it? I still babysit for kids I looked after as babies, then when I moved to the pre school room in the nursery, they moved up too and now they're nearly 7! Its soooo nice to see them grow up. Obviously you get some right little buggers that put you off kids forever aswell :haha:

did you find you became super quick with nappies too? When you do 20 odd a day you gotta be!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies (SBB close your eyes) can anyone tell me where to get my jenny prediction ;)


I know I know sbb....I am just curious...seems everyone is getting their bfp when jenny says.


----------



## dandybrush

morning all :) what a chatty bunch of pple you were overnight :thumbup:



ttcbaby117 said:


> dandy - sorry af gotcha!
> 
> afm - temp drop today...but still over coverline so I guess that is ok...having horrible hot flashes today.....

thanx :hugs:
hope you feel better quick :)



Wispyshadow said:


> Well, I have no signs of AF yet, no cramping, no spotting, no discharge at all, nothing. I also have not had my normal PMS moodiness and starved eating frenzy either.....FX that maybe a little eggie has burrowed in. I'm nervous to test yet because I should start on the 3rd and was going to test on the 4th. I have two CB digi's.......hmmmmm test or wait....hmmmmmm.
> 
> Dandy: Sorry to hear about AF but it seems you are happy so I am happy with ya!!!! Maybe we will become bump buddies next month? :)

oooh yeah lets be bump buddies :happydance::happydance: thank you I am happy that AF is here like i said at 3.5 months with no AF i was feeling not normal :cry: but now i feel normal again :happydance:

:test::test::test::dust:



Wispyshadow said:


> I'm really contemplating POAS right now....but I am really terrified of a BFN....AAAHHHH! I hate this! I'm excited, I'm nervous....I think I'm going to go eat and I missed my morning tinkle so the urine wouldn't be optimal for testing. I should wait until in the morning.

:test:



Linny said:


> My first midwife appt tomorrow, I'm worried she's gonna turn around and say I'm not pregnant after all :dohh: Totally stupid!!
> 
> Dandy....hoorah for AF!!! Now you can start a fresh, maybe give the maca ago hun :hugs:
> 
> Sparkle.......my bump buddy, glad to have you back chick! Your exactly a week ahead of me :hugs:
> 
> Anyone else I forgot.........blame it on the pregnancy hormones :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:hi: Linny you are preg!! haha i am excited for your appointment tomorrow let us know how it goes :)

thanks I am happy will definately give maca ago if nothing happens next month just on the vitex 



sparkle05 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> sparkle i LOVE your piccy
> 
> Thanks dandybrush, I'm in love with Edward Cullen :blush:. I watched the films over and over last week and have just got the books so am taking them camping lol Not that i'm sad or anything but i have also pre booked tickets for eclipse when it hits the cinema :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:thumbup::thumbup: I Love edward tooooooo...cept i dont like the actor they picked to play him...he is not cute enough :growlmad:




sparkle05 said:


> Good evening ladies. :hugs: I'm all packed and ready to go. Just wanted to come on and say have a great weekend ladies i will be back on sunday if i don't drown under all the washing i bring back. :dohh::dohh:
> 
> I have my twilight books at the ready, a big pair of sun glasses and a comfy chair :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: what more could a girl want :hugs:
> 
> Goodbye ladies see you on sunday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

have fun will have to chat about Edward more when you come back :)



Wispyshadow said:


> I still haven't POAS but I PROMISE I will in the morning and will let everyone know the results straight away.
> 
> Sparkle: I have never seen twilight and haven't read the books. All the girls I work with are crazy over it. I may have to rent the movies tonight. I love Harry Potter...silly!
> 
> I'm excited to be able to keep working out even when I have a baby bump, my trainer said he would keep training me even while I'm preggers...HOORAY!
> Although I swell like the stay-puft marshmellow man when I'm pregnant..YIKES!

I think exercise is good even when pg...you just have to tone it down a bit lol :thumbup:
:test:



ticktock said:


> Sparkle i love Twilight too!
> 
> But I'm team Jacob lol. I went to see New Moon at midnight when it came out and even dragged hubby with me, haven't booked my eclipse tickets yet tho. Have a good weekend!

:growlmad::dohh::bike::devil::yellowcard::saywhat::grr: 

...speachless... team jacob...:dohh:

 haha im TEAM EDWARD (book edward, dont like movie edward) Im gonna see eclipse in gold class when it comes out...havent booked it yet though :/ my OH has seen twilight but not new moon...but i might drag him to eclipse :shrug: oh oh am sooooo excited though :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

Wispy--> I definitely agree with you...we do know our own bodies better. I drive my dr crazy too. LOL :haha: I wish I had a treadmill in my house too so I can work off some this weight like you do girl...totally jealous. :thumbup:

Linny--> Thanks girl. I do feel better. Good luck with your appt tomorrow with the mid wife. I am sure it will be great and you will have all the lovely feelings. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

TTC I'm shocked!!! :haha: 

Only kidding hun go for it :D 

I am sleepy I read most of the posts earlier but I've forgotten everything lol! 

Linny I remember you asked about when my MS kicked in, I actually had it before I even got my bfp! But I think a lot of people it's around week 6 

Will catch up with everyone properly tomorrow... 

Kell if you're reading, have an amazing weekend! Chill and enjoy yourself and we'll catch up next week.... Big :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb- hehehe, just sent off a email to cheri22 for a reading....hehehe


----------



## Wispyshadow

Alright TTC you have to post what it says!!! Hope you get some energy back maybe you are just having a slow day:)

Dandy: I promise I will test first thing in the morning about 6am my US time...I'M SCARED..I may have to have my DH look at it...LOL!! I didn't realize you hadn't had a normal cycle in 3.5 mths...awww girl then HOORAY for AF!!!!!!

HUGS TO YOU ALL!!!


----------



## Wispyshadow

OK, I did it, I POAS!!! It is sitting in my bathroom right now and I don't want to look at it.....ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!

OK I looked....BFN...:(


----------



## dandybrush

ok woo looking forward to your BFP...fxed


----------



## dandybrush

haha just look at it


----------



## Wispyshadow

BFN!:hissy:

Thats Ok I still have one more left and if I am late then we shall see. I'm not calling it a definate neg until AF shows up. Well, poop!


----------



## dandybrush

oh bugger sorry about the BFN :hugs: 

fxed its just cause u tested to early...we might get to be bump buddies next month still :thumbup:


----------



## ice88

hi... i'am new in this forum..
currently i'am TTC'ing with maca.. i take it since 1month ago (i take pill form 4capsules/day)
but yesterday i bought raw powder organic maca, because i think i need the higher dosage.
how the dosage if we take powder form?...


----------



## TntArs06

Aww wispy im sorry. Like you said though not for sure until AF shows her face!! FX for you hun


----------



## Wispyshadow

Welcome ICE88!!! We have had quite a few BFP's around here lately. 

I am hoping for AF to stay away but if she shows then that just gives me one more month to get rid of 10 more lbs. Woot! Woot!


----------



## dandybrush

i wish i could lose some weight...i walk most days and try to eat less than normal...but i just love my food too much :/


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> i wish i could lose some weight...i walk most days and try to eat less than normal...but i just love my food too much :/

Me too girl!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dandybrush

haha phew glad im not the only one :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww sorry wispy for the bfn...we will look forward to no AF and testing again in a few days.


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! good morning. sorry i was MIA yesterday. still not feeling too well. i came home and went to sleep. DH is on the plane right now and i'm so :yipee: i could burst! i hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Wispyshadow

I'm so happy for you Never!!!!! That is awesome!


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:
I've done a "short circuit" speed read of all the posts so will go back and read properly later. Just wanted to say....

Hope eveything goes well Linny with the MW today.

Wispy...hang in there sweets...but I'm lovin your attitude:thumbup:

TTC...had you thought about the one on ebay, for a reading?.....Sorry SBB:lol:

Kel and Sparkle have great weekends:thumbup:

Never...I hope you're feeling better sweets.

Everybody else.....much love...I haven't forgotten you just running out of time....I have to get my butt in gear and do the picnic we're off to a safari park today.
I will say this thou before I go.....take a peek at my chart....:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi ladies :wave:
You sure are a happenin' bunch! I've been trying to keep occupied and relax the rest of this cycle.. the stress was going to my head :wacko:

Glad to see you're all well and still truckin'! Grats Linny on your bfp sweetie! 

Miss ya'll! :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

WelshRose said:


> Morning Girls:wave:
> I've done a "short circuit" speed read of all the posts so will go back and read properly later. Just wanted to say....
> 
> Everybody else.....much love...I haven't forgotten you just running out of time....I have to get my butt in gear and do the picnic we're off to a safari park today.
> I will say this thou before I go.....take a peek at my chart....:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs: even though you forgot me...:cry:

have fun at the park and your chart is looking very good :thumbup:


----------



## Linny

Morning ladies........just heading to the MW appt so i've managed a nice lie in!!

Wispy....sorry bout the BFN, but it aint over yet!!!

never....hope your feeling better today!!!

Welshie....have a fun day out!!

Whit......hey stranger, thanku xxx

Dandy.....hey you, have a great day!!

Hope you all have a fab day, big love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dandybrush

hey Linny :) yay someone remembered me:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs:have a great day you off to work?


----------



## dandybrush

p.s. ill be in bed soon


----------



## kelster823

Morning :)

Never OMG you must be bursting at the seems.. I know I would be. I remember the nite before I flew out to Hawaii to see Jeff I was a WRECK.. I hadn't seen him in 4 months...

Sparkle- have a wonderful camping trip-me and camping DO NOT MIX well.... LOL this is where my girlie girl comes out.... 

Welshie FANTASTIC MUH FRIEND.. 2DPO.. whooaaaaa and you got :sex: in at the right time :) have fun at the picnic

Whit there you are I was just thinking of you yesterday- how's the thermometer working? LOL

LINNY--- sweetie how ya feeling? dam 5 weeks already!!!! 

Wispy soooooooooo sorry for the BFN :hugs: I know what they feel like 

SBB- wasssuppppp gal.....

TTC- you can come and use the pool while we are gone- but hell why would you want to leave where you live?????? 

:wave: to Dandy, Tick, Delia, Celtic, TNTA, 


ETA--- Ice88 OMG I am so sorry sweetie I didn't see your post it got all mixed in with everyone's- I was using the organic powder for a bit- I was taking 2 tblsp a day- one in the am and one at lunch time and mixed it with OJ or TANG in a water bottle- wasn't bad------ but I changed back over to the pills- just easier LOL

tell us something about yourself? where ya from, how long you have been ttc ect ect- hope to see you stick around...



so ok we are off in a few hours.... gotta finsih the last things up, gonna dye my hair again- I HATE the dark hair in the summer I want my blondie back- so off to so that too.. not to blonde just a shade lighter- I do it in progression

I'll check back right before I go because I will not be checking in here til Sunday

WILL MISS YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have asked SBB to get ahold of me if anything happens or big news so I will know

MUCHO LOOOVVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## dandybrush

howdy kelster :) im the same...no camping for me less its 5 star 

have a good day


----------



## kelster823

Hey Dandy- so happy to hear that AF got ya.. I know what that is like when you do not have regular cycles.... I was THRILLED when I got mine back in March after a 3 month hide.... we are almost on the same cycle now and should be testing togther .. VERY KEWL :)


----------



## dandybrush

oh cool you are 3 days ahead of me...fxed i have some sort of normal cycle this time round so we can be test buddies :)


----------



## kelster823

sounds good to me.... :)


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Sorry haven't been on had a bit of a work disaster this morning and been trying to sort it all out... 

Welshie chart looking fab :D 

Kell hope you have an absolutely fab time - looking forward to some piccys! 

Hey everyone else - sorry just dropping in real quick so hopefully catch up later! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

PEACE OUT PEEPS.. talk to all on Sunday


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - woohoo...this is all so exciting.

welsh - well I sent out an email to cheri22 so we will see. 

whit - welcome back, I totally understand needing to relax.

Linny - g.l at the MW....let us know how all is going when you get back

wispy sbb dandy- hi hun!

kel - oh enjoy your vacation sooooo jealous .....have a cocktail for me.


afm - temp not really as high as these last couple of month. weird.....kinda upsetting me as it makes me totally feel like I am out of it. I guess I am just feeling sad this morning.


----------



## Gemie

OMGosh this thread is amazing... I've been reading and skimming for the past couple days.
Anyway I finally bought some maca for me and OH just waiting for it arrive now... I'm so excited it sounds amazing...
I'll give you a little info about me; I've been off bc (cerazette) for 5 weeks now and no af, I've done numerous hpt all bfn, I'm getting strong af pains on and off and it really feels like I'm gonna get hit by the witch but nothing happens :-/
So we've been ttc for about 3 weeks... my ticker says exactly but I can't remember off hand.
We've been using concieve+ occasionally as OH doesn't like it and I have to admit durex play tingle is our fave but it slows spermies down so we can't use that (sometimes we need iut others it's fine without anyway)
I'm on pregnacare conception and OH is on zinc and vit c.
Hoping the maca induces my af! I've bought enough for OH but he doesn't need help with libido lol I can't see it hurting him taking it too.

So thats me, hoping I can join you ladies and also get a bfp soon :) xxx


----------



## ice88

@ SBB , hi... how long u took maca until u got pregnant?
conglatz for ur pregnancy,,,


----------



## TntArs06

Hey Kelster Hope your hair turned out good. Need any advice I am here for ya girl! =)

Never--> YEAY!!!!! I remember not seeing my OH for it seemed like forever! I bet your through the roof with excitement! I hope you have a great time! =) hehe

Hello to everyone else. I hope things are good. I am rushing right now because I have to get ready and head to the salon....

I have an appt to see my OB the 16th for my Endo and to do tests for preg...cause if im not preg this month..then I will have my surgery to get "cleaned out." So looking up and positive!! =) 

I hope you ladies have a great day!!!


----------



## nevertogether

afternoon muh maca ladies! DH is officially in germany now... just hours away..just have to wait until saturday. you are right kel. i'm going to BURST! feeling a lot better today.. hope everyone is doing WELL! :hi:


----------



## SBB

Hi Gemie and ice88 :wave: welcome to the maca thread! 

Gemie you have to let me know if maca helps bring on AF, I've got a friend who's just come off the pill and 9 weeks later no AF! So if it works I'll give her some maca! 

Ice88 I was ttc about 8 or 9 months roughly... Not too long really but obviously it feels like forever at the time! 

Never I am soooooo excited for you :wohoo: :yipee: I bet you don't sleep a wink until Saturday! :D 

TTC Hun don't be down... I was pleased to see your crappy looking chart :haha: 
seriously last month we all thought you'd done it because your chart was just so great, and nothing. The number of people I've seen get all down about a crappy looking chart, then when you least expect it BAM! bfp!! Really hope that's what's gonna happen for you Hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

keep your head up ttc. we love you! :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

SBB said:


> Hi Gemie and ice88 :wave: welcome to the maca thread!
> 
> Gemie you have to let me know if maca helps bring on AF, I've got a friend who's just come off the pill and 9 weeks later no AF! So if it works I'll give her some maca!
> 
> Ice88 I was ttc about 8 or 9 months roughly... Not too long really but obviously it feels like forever at the time!
> 
> Never I am soooooo excited for you :wohoo: :yipee: I bet you don't sleep a wink until Saturday! :D
> 
> TTC Hun don't be down... I was pleased to see your crappy looking chart :haha:
> seriously last month we all thought you'd done it because your chart was just so great, and nothing. The number of people I've seen get all down about a crappy looking chart, then when you least expect it BAM! bfp!! Really hope that's what's gonna happen for you Hun :hugs:
> 
> X x x

Sure will! 9 weeks a long time :-/ I'm on 5 weeks and going crazy. I bet she's going insane :( x


----------



## SBB

Yep she is a bit, but she's ok, she knew it might take time. Some people are really lucky but it can take months to get a period after the pill. I read that vit c or agnus cactus(?) can help... 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i've heard varied things on agnus cactus.


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks never! I am so excited for your lovely weekend with your dh....woohoo...

gosh kels on vacation and you will be gone...anyone else? LOL

sbb - thanks, I guess you are right....I am just dreading the surgery I guess and it is making me worry even more...kinda like....if this doesnt work then I HAVE TO HAVE SURGERY....ya know.


----------



## Linny

Evening girlies!!

So had MW appt today, just took aload of details and seemed to date me roughly 6-7 weeks........WTF!!!!! I thought I was 5!! Bcos I was spotting so much before my last AF, she's not sure so till I have a dating scan I guess I won't know!!

Gemie and Ice88 :hi: Glad to have you on board! 

I really hope Gemie you get AF soon, its so frustrating!! Have you looked into soy at all?? Not sure it'd be any good though, its just been given the tag of 'nature's clomid' so might be worth looking into!

ttc......don't get down about your chart hun :hugs: Mine was all over the shop last month, below coverlines and alsorts! Gotta keep up the PMA :happydance:

never....:loopy::loopy::yipee::yipee: WAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I'm so glad DH is in the same time zone, only a couple of days left :happydance:

KELSTER NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Gonna miss ya hun but have a fab weekend :hugs:

Hows everyone else :hugs:


----------



## SBB

nevertogether said:


> i've heard varied things on agnus cactus.

Me too and wouldn't recommend for ttc but just to bring on AF may work? I don't know I just saw it on a post but might be worth researching... 

TTC I know Hun, the surgery doesn't sound like fun... Will be praying for your bfp so you don't have to have it! 

Linny that's cool about your dates means you'll get your scan sooner :D 

X x x


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> i've heard varied things on agnus cactus.
> 
> Me too and wouldn't recommend for ttc but just to bring on AF may work? I don't know I just saw it on a post but might be worth researching...
> 
> TTC I know Hun, the surgery doesn't sound like fun... Will be praying for your bfp so you don't have to have it!
> 
> Linny that's cool about your dates means you'll get your scan sooner :D
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

Yeh thats what I thought :happydance:


----------



## ticktock

Glad all went well Linny x


----------



## Linny

ticktock said:


> Glad all went well Linny x

Thanks hun! How you getting on? anymore cramps?

Have you seen True Blood? The books are FANTASTIC, much better than the series! Just thought I'd ask as your all Twilight mad:thumbup:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Well, my little munchins are in the pool out back so I have a moments peace. Boy when does school start back....? :haha: 
So, far no sign of AF maybe I had a late "o" this go round. I had some strange timing of my CM. How long after implantation does it take for HcG to get to a detectable level? 
I just really hope my cycle isn't getting all screwy, my doctor just changed my thyroid meds and that usually sends my hormones into a frenzy. BLAH!!!! He was worried because I was too high and with me TTC it can cause MC but if it is too low then I won't "O".....I hate it! 
I was reading about the soy isoflavones and then read the part about it potentially lowering thyroid function causing hypothyroidism...I don't have a thyroid and wasn't sure if it affected the release of TSH or what and if my TSH levels are off then thats how my Dr decides my med dose so I have to stay away from that.

WELCOME: ICE88 and Gemie!!:hi:

Off to do some laundry...FUN!!:hangwashing:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks sbb - so great to have you ladies here to keep me from getting to negative.

linny - that is fab news....wow...I cant wait till you get your scan you will have to figure out how to upload that pic ok? I am a true blood fanatic...I have never read the books, actually didnt know there were any...but I watch it religiously...third season is set to start on June 13th...I cant wait!

and how rude of me to not welcome our newest maca girls...HUGE WELCOME TO ICE88 and GEMIE

wispy - sorry about all the turmoil...I hope these meds are worked out soon. usually it takes about 4 days for HCG to be detectable on a uber sensitive test. Implantation can take up to 2-3 days to be complete and then HCG starts.


----------



## Linny

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks sbb - so great to have you ladies here to keep me from getting to negative.
> 
> linny - that is fab news....wow...I cant wait till you get your scan you will have to figure out how to upload that pic ok? I am a true blood fanatic...I have never read the books, actually didnt know there were any...but I watch it religiously...third season is set to start on June 13th...I cant wait!
> 
> and how rude of me to not welcome our newest maca girls...HUGE WELCOME TO ICE88 and GEMIE
> 
> wispy - sorry about all the turmoil...I hope these meds are worked out soon. usually it takes about 4 days for HCG to be detectable on a uber sensitive test. Implantation can take up to 2-3 days to be complete and then HCG starts.


OMG........never read the books????!!! They are fab, 100 times better than the series and also completely different. I read the books first and kept shouting at the tv when things were different :haha:.

If your a reader, look into them. there by Charlaine Harris and there's about 9 of them!! I'm in live with ERIC yum yum :happydance:

Wispy hun, i really hope its a shy BFP for you, the waiting must be so frustrating :hugs:


----------



## ticktock

Linny said:


> ticktock said:
> 
> 
> Glad all went well Linny x
> 
> Thanks hun! How you getting on? anymore cramps?
> 
> Have you seen True Blood? The books are FANTASTIC, much better than the series! Just thought I'd ask as your all Twilight mad:thumbup:Click to expand...

No more cramps, had a little bit of yellow cm now and then, almost looked browny today but wouldn't count as spotting as its bit early for that!

I LURVE True Blood, have read all the books (I'm a bookworm) and thought they were better than the series.

I also seriously love Eric, in the books and on tv lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG, I will have to go out and get them...I read a book a week it seems, that is when I have time. 

tick - that is awesome symptoms..when are you testing?


----------



## ticktock

ttcbaby117 said:


> OMG, I will have to go out and get them...I read a book a week it seems, that is when I have time.
> 
> tick - that is awesome symptoms..when are you testing?

Do you think??! I'm trying not to stress and think about it lol am gonna try hold out til sunday. I'm due on Tues but normally start to feel proper periody and the browny cm makes an appearance 2 days before. Desperately trying not to test before :wacko:

Its a shame you so live so far away or you could've nicked my books!


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah tell me about it...thank you for the offer....I am actually looking on amazon right now for the books....LOL

I completely understand trying to hold out.....You are 9 dpo right now and sunday would make it 13 dpo....Yeah I would say at least try for 12 dpo.....also remember if you spot a bit early it could be implantation spotting. fxed for your hun!


----------



## Gemie

SBB said:


> Yep she is a bit, but she's ok, she knew it might take time. Some people are really lucky but it can take months to get a period after the pill. I read that vit c or agnus cactus(?) can help...
> 
> X x x

I am a bit wary of agnus castus as I know you can't take it while preggo and I always think what if I am and don't know and I harm my baby... I figured I'd wait 3 months the recommended time and the see the doc if still no AF.
I'm hoping I've seen it come way before 3 months though! But who knows :wacko:


----------



## Gemie

Linny said:


> Evening girlies!!
> 
> So had MW appt today, just took aload of details and seemed to date me roughly 6-7 weeks........WTF!!!!! I thought I was 5!! Bcos I was spotting so much before my last AF, she's not sure so till I have a dating scan I guess I won't know!!
> 
> Gemie and Ice88 :hi: Glad to have you on board!
> 
> I really hope Gemie you get AF soon, its so frustrating!! Have you looked into soy at all?? Not sure it'd be any good though, its just been given the tag of 'nature's clomid' so might be worth looking into!
> 
> ttc......don't get down about your chart hun :hugs: Mine was all over the shop last month, below coverlines and alsorts! Gotta keep up the PMA :happydance:
> 
> never....:loopy::loopy::yipee::yipee: WAHOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I'm so glad DH is in the same time zone, only a couple of days left :happydance:
> 
> KELSTER NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Gonna miss ya hun but have a fab weekend :hugs:
> 
> Hows everyone else :hugs:



Congratulations! How long were you taking maca before bfp?

I have looked into soy but again I'm really wary of taking anything until I know for sure I'm deffo no preggo. I think once I have AF and can gage when I O then stop the soy, agnus castus etc but at the moment I'm in limbo not knowing about o or anything :(


----------



## Gemie

Just noticed all the welcomes! Thank you guys, you're all so friendly! :)


----------



## dandybrush

nevertogether said:


> afternoon muh maca ladies! DH is officially in germany now... just hours away..just have to wait until saturday. you are right kel. i'm going to BURST! feeling a lot better today.. hope everyone is doing WELL! :hi:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: oooh very exciting for you :hugs:



SBB said:


> Yep she is a bit, but she's ok, she knew it might take time. Some people are really lucky but it can take months to get a period after the pill. I read that vit c or agnus cactus(?) can help...
> 
> X x x

i came off the pill and only got AF once every 2 months since but my last AF was almost 4 months ago now, so i started on agnus cactus (vitex) about 3 weeks ago, and 1 week after starting on it my bbt chart said i had O'ved so i stopped taking it and now :happydance: i have AF :happydance: so Im back on vitex to hopefully get me into a regulary pattern with O'ving and AF :) i'll have to let you all know if it ends up helping me to be regular :) but i definately stop at O cause i dont want to risk anything



SBB said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> i've heard varied things on agnus cactus.
> 
> Me too and wouldn't recommend for ttc but just to bring on AF may work? I don't know I just saw it on a post but might be worth researching...
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

I believe it did bring on my AF will confirm next month :thumbup:



Linny said:


> ticktock said:
> 
> 
> Glad all went well Linny x
> 
> Have you seen True Blood? The books are FANTASTIC, much better than the series! Just thought I'd ask as your all Twilight mad:thumbup:Click to expand...

I have watched the tv series...have the books but havent felt like reading them yet :shrug:







Gemie said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Yep she is a bit, but she's ok, she knew it might take time. Some people are really lucky but it can take months to get a period after the pill. I read that vit c or agnus cactus(?) can help...
> 
> X x x
> 
> I am a bit wary of agnus castus as I know you can't take it while preggo and I always think what if I am and don't know and I harm my baby... I figured I'd wait 3 months the recommended time and the see the doc if still no AF.
> I'm hoping I've seen it come way before 3 months though! But who knows :wacko:Click to expand...

yes i definately took HPT before i started on it but obviously i wasnt haha



Gemie said:


> Just noticed all the welcomes! Thank you guys, you're all so friendly! :)

Ice88 and Gemie welcome :hugs: sorry if im a bit late :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Thanks Dandy I have told my friend to have a look into it.. Let me know how it goes from now... 

I got my doppler in the post today and found bubs heartbeat! it's pretty fast 160! Have recorded it and will try and post a vid so you can all hear it! If you want to lol! 

It's hard to find and it's really really low down, basically had the doppler on my pubic bone! 

Hope everyone is ok! :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

yep ill keep you guys posted :)


----------



## Wispyshadow

SBB: that would be awesome to hear the little bub's heartbeat...awwww!!!

Still no AF.......waiting....it's so awful...everytime I go piddle I am just waiting and anticipating some sign of something. BLAH! If nothing, no cramps, no spotting, I'm using my last CB digi in the morning....then after that I guess I'll have to wait and see. HUGS to you GUYS!!!!!!!

NEVER: Have a fabulous weekend! I'm so glad you get to see your honey!

TNT: I hope all goes well for you this month....keep us posted:)


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> SBB: that would be awesome to hear the little bub's heartbeat...awwww!!!
> 
> Still no AF.......waiting....it's so awful...everytime I go piddle I am just waiting and anticipating some sign of something. BLAH! If nothing, no cramps, no spotting, I'm using my last CB digi in the morning....then after that I guess I'll have to wait and see. HUGS to you GUYS!!!!!!!
> 
> NEVER: Have a fabulous weekend! I'm so glad you get to see your honey!
> 
> TNT: I hope all goes well for you this month....keep us posted:)

Thank you. We shall see. :coffee: I hope you have some sign of something soon. So your not having any pre-AF symptoms at all? Thats crazy. Cause your ticker says you should be on day one of your cycle...hmmmm:shrug:

I got my FX for you for the AM. Keep us posted on what is going on. :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Well stoppen in to say HEY to all you girls. :happydance::happydance:

never--> you are just a day away from your huney!!! YAY :happydance::happydance::happydance: I hope your feeling ALOT better.

SBB--> I would love to hear the heart beat. Thats soo exciting. :wohoo::wohoo:

Hope everyone is well. Just wanted to stop in and say HELLO!! :hugs:

As for me....just the dreaded 2ww!! I think!! LOL my charts dont say i ovulated but its cd21....and my ticker says im 4dpo....so who knows. Guess I am just waiting for something... haha :haha::haha:

Have a good night :hugs:


----------



## ice88

i want to take maca for my long period mine is 50-90days. i hope maca can corrects my period.
i want take 2tablespoon/day. is it good??


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

Dandy...A special Helloooo hun....it really wasn't intentional yesterday:hugs: How are you doing chick?

Wispy...Ok I now have blue extremities where everything is crossed so uber tightly for you sweets.....Really hoping that this is it for you:hugs:

SBB...That's awesome that you've found the heartbeat babe:yipee:.....and 160....don't they say around that mark for :pink:?:winkwink: Would love to have a listen Hun:hugs:

Never....So Close to your Man now.....bet each second is feeling like a year it's that close:lol:....Hope you have an AMAZING weekend together. Is it just the weekend that you get to see him for? How are you feeling now? Not still poorly bear I hope:hugs:

Linny...I really shouldn't worry about the whole dates issue hun:hugs: How are you feeling?

Sparkle and Kel....Hope you lovely girls are having fab weekend adventures:hugs:

TTC...How's the tww treating you my lil poas buddy?:winkwink::friends:

TNT...Hope you're ok:hugs:

Whit...So lovely to see you amongst hun....have missed you:hugs:

Delia...How's things with you babe?

:hi: to Tick and Celtic....and everyone else that I haven't mentioned....hope you're ok:hugs:

Not forgetting a huge welcome to Ice and Gemmie...what can I say girls...I became the luckiest woman on BnB when I started this thread and became surrounded by these amazing ladies....THEY ROCK! Hope you stay and join the maddness of our lil maca family:hugs:

Not a huge amount to report this end really...FF gave me solid red crosshairs this morning but I didn't agree with the coverline so altered it to my everso consistent usual value...guess I'll have to put up with blue ones this cycle:dohh::lol:
Counting down the days to testing already....:loopy:
Had a fab day yesterday and Callum and his friend really enjoyed themselves:thumbup:
Not upto much today except housework and then my folks are coming down for the day tomorrow...really looking forward to it as I haven't seen them for about 2mths:thumbup:

Right then girls off to do Callum Monster's breakfast and set about the cleaning....Have a good day:hugs: xxxx


----------



## Whitbit22

Kel- the bbt is working perfect! Not goingto blame it for my crappy chart! Lol

ttc- you're not the only one who feels like that about the chart. I havent had a very high temp rise this LP so Im a little doubtful. Oh well what do I know about charts :shrug:

never- so excited you get to see dh so soon! :happydance:

I take the powdered Maca but could never find much info on recommended dosage for it.. So I normally use about a tsp- but only because it doesnt dissolve well in things unless im having a shake. :)


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Ice,
I don't take the powder form hun so am pretty clueless about that but I will say hang in there with it. It took three months of taking it for it to sort my cycles and get me ovulating again after not for 7mths....and stop the continuous bleeding that I was experiencing.:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Whit...I've just chart stalked you babe....don't give up hope....firstly I've seen loads of successful charts where the rise hasn't been huge and secondly babe....by 9dpo last month your chart had begun the downward trend....which hasn't happened yet this month...hoping for static and a late rise:hugs: xxx


----------



## Whitbit22

Ty hun :hugs:

beginning to wonder if maybe i have been falling asleep with the thing in my mouth :shy:


----------



## WelshRose

:lol: You wouldn't be the first:blush::lol:
It's time to worry when you wake your husband at 1:30am and try playing thermometer charades when the damn temp shouldn't be taken until 6am!!!....:blush::dohh::rofl:
Don't try it babe....it kinda makes them....:hissy::growlmad::trouble::ninja:.....:winkwink::rofl:

....I sleep with it under my pillow now....just incase:dohh::lol:


----------



## Whitbit22

Omg LOL!! :rofl:
I havd accidentally done that at 5 am before (way too early for me!)


----------



## WelshRose

Glad we can :loopy: together hun...:friends::hugs:
I did feel a bit silly when he growled it's only "half past one in the bloody morning!"....Ooooops!:rofl:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hehehehehe
:rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

Dare I ask when your testing chick? Or when the witch is due? I'm only 3dpo today and already I'm counting down the blinking days:dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

WelshRose said:


> Morning Girls:wave:
> 
> Dandy...A special Helloooo hun....it really wasn't intentional yesterday:hugs: How are you doing chick?
> 
> Not upto much today except housework and then my folks are coming down for the day tomorrow...really looking forward to it as I haven't seen them for about 2mths:thumbup:
> 
> Right then girls off to do Callum Monster's breakfast and set about the cleaning....Have a good day:hugs: xxxx

:flower: its ok lol i was just playing with you :haha: im good :) thanks for asking :hugs:

have fun with your parents :) i see mine at work every day so im lucky :)


----------



## SBB

ice88 said:


> i want to take maca for my long period mine is 50-90days. i hope maca can corrects my period.
> i want take 2tablespoon/day. is it good??

Ice you might also want to look at taking soy isoflavones, they should help bring your ovulation right forward like clomid does so you'll get much shorter cycles... 

Just popping in real quick as I've gotta go out all day today to work :( buy welshie that chart is looking good! 

Catch up properly later when I've read all the posts!

Have a lovely day everyone enjoy the sunshine if you've got it :D 

X x x


----------



## ticktock

ugh I have the lurgey *sadface* I had my tonsils out a few years ago but still periodically get tonsilitus on the little itty bitty parts that are left. 
And my boobs are starting to hurt, pre af style. All in all not a good day.

And hi to all the new people, good luck with the maca, its great stuff!


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Tick....sending lots of :icecream: and :hugs: hun. When is the ol hag due?....have everything crossed she stays away:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

dandybrush said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girls:wave:
> 
> Dandy...A special Helloooo hun....it really wasn't intentional yesterday:hugs: How are you doing chick?
> 
> Not upto much today except housework and then my folks are coming down for the day tomorrow...really looking forward to it as I haven't seen them for about 2mths:thumbup:
> 
> Right then girls off to do Callum Monster's breakfast and set about the cleaning....Have a good day:hugs: xxxx
> 
> :flower: its ok lol i was just playing with you :haha: im good :) thanks for asking :hugs:
> 
> have fun with your parents :) i see mine at work every day so im lucky :)Click to expand...

:lol: That's ok then hun...would hate to think I'd offended anyone:lol:

What's your plan of attack for this cycle...are you joining us in taking the magical stinky stuff?:lol: :friends:


----------



## WelshRose

Sending Wake Up Vibes to all over the pond, Oh and Wispy....:test:.....:lol:


----------



## dandybrush

WelshRose said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girls:wave:
> 
> Dandy...A special Helloooo hun....it really wasn't intentional yesterday:hugs: How are you doing chick?
> 
> Not upto much today except housework and then my folks are coming down for the day tomorrow...really looking forward to it as I haven't seen them for about 2mths:thumbup:
> 
> Right then girls off to do Callum Monster's breakfast and set about the cleaning....Have a good day:hugs: xxxx
> 
> :flower: its ok lol i was just playing with you :haha: im good :) thanks for asking :hugs:
> 
> have fun with your parents :) i see mine at work every day so im lucky :)Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: That's ok then hun...would hate to think I'd offended anyone:lol:
> 
> What's your plan of attack for this cycle...are you joining us in taking the magical stinky stuff?:lol: :friends:Click to expand...

I have only been on vitex 1 week...and a bit :thumbup: so im gonna give it this cycle (see if it really does the job alone) then if nothing will be on maca in july/aug :thumbup: just wanna see how it works alone first


----------



## WelshRose

I don't blame you hun for trying one thing at a time but as I have found out from trying various different things it can take longer than just a month to do the trick. It took 3months of taking maca before it sorted my cycles. Looking back I probably didn't help things by swinging from one "would be miracle cure" to the next IYKWIM. I guess what I'm trying to say is don't get disheartened if it doesn't work straight away :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

Well our maca came today so we're officially on the maca train! we both took 2 900mg caps, hope thats enough :-/ x


----------



## WelshRose

That's Fab Gemie...Welcome aboard!...off to our next stop....BFP Station...where I hope we can all get off!:lol:
Just see how you go hun with regards the doseage I think most of us take either 2000mg or 3000mg a day:hugs:


----------



## Gemie

Thanks Welsh :)


----------



## ticktock

Gemie, I take 900mgs a day so does oh and thats worked fine for me, I noticed a difference my first month using it as had less cramps, less pms spots yey and less sore boobs. Think it does take upto 3 months for the full effects so hopefully by then I'll feel even better on it. Or hopefully be pregnant!

The witch is due on Tuesday at the latest and she better not come!


----------



## Gemie

Oh thanks ticktock :) I think I'll see how we go on the lowest dose for a bit and increase if not working. It's all trial and error!


----------



## ticktock

oh just realized that I meant we started on that dose, now we take 2 x 900mgs a day but it upset my stomach for a bit so had to cut down for few days but now back on tummy is ok. So its best to start low to see if it agrees with you!


----------



## Gemie

Good advice.... I do have IBS so after having taken 3 900mgs tabs today I'll prob suffer later. Only one 900mg tab a day from now on! grrr


----------



## TntArs06

Welsh--> Thank You!! I am feeling pretty good. :happydance::winkwink:

I noticed you are 3dpo?! If my ticker is right I am 5 dpo. But my FF chart says I haven't Od yet so who knows...possible cycle buds!! :hugs::hugs:

Good Morning to all the other ladies!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


I take 1500 MG of the pill form. I buy my maca at a local herb store in town and she "says" its just as strong as the stuff on the internet. So heres to hoping. I dont really notice anything...but I think its only been 3 weeks.

Welcome ICE and Gemie!! :flower::flower::hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

I don't think I'm going to test this time. :O
Crazy, yes. Relaxing, maybe... LOL

I am 10 dpo and had a slight temp raise :D
Still on the Maca.. boy last night I had a tsp with a chocolate shake and let me tell you. It gave it a malt taste. YUM! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - Just checking in!!!! Today is labor day here so we have a holiday...going out on the boat and the beach so I cant chat long but I wanted to say hi to my maca ladies....Hope you guys have a great day....


----------



## ticktock

just ordered meself some preseed and a shiny new digital thermometer..... might aswell try temping and see how I get on!

Yeh I have pretty bad IBS too which is why I sometimes have to change the dosage around but its normally ok


----------



## WelshRose

Hi TTC....Enjoy the boat and beach Lovely..:thumbup: 

TNT...That would be cool to be cycle buddies hun:friends: I'm actually eager to see what your next couple of temps are...I'm having suspicions of ovary action yesterday hun from looking at your chart:hugs: Is your donor available tonight?!...Just incase:winkwink:

Whit....I think you are very wise my friend:thumbup: I just chart stalked again....I'll echo this morning of a static kinda start and a slow rise....[-o&lt;:hugs:

Where are you Wispy sweets????......I hope all is ok and you're still witch free:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

T MINUS 10 hours until I leave on the train to see DH.............. :yipee:


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, i would love to join this challenge with you all, i'm 24 and DH is 29, we've been TTC since January this year, so this makes 6 months. We took a break last month though and i did a blood cleanse, a colon cleanse and the fertility cleanse to get all the BC and stuff out my system so i'm hoping this will be the month. 

My O is supposed to be in about 9 days, i just started charting last month and i realized that O day was actually day 16 and not day 14 as i had previously thought so maybe that was what was messing me up. We're both taking pumpkin seeds and Maca this cycle so i am hoping it will be enough. Ok, i think that's enough for now. Catch you all later.


----------



## WelshRose

Hi AJ:wave: Welcome Hun. 
Sending lots of :dust: for a lucky cycle:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hi and welcome AJ! :hi: just wanted to tell you good luck this cycle and lots of :dust:


----------



## Linny

Hi girls!!

Just a quick one to say hi, hope were all well :hugs:! 

I'l be rushing around this weekend, off to Scotland to OH's nephew's christening. I shall prob pop on briefly on my phone though, check my ladies are going ok!!

TTC......defo get those books if your a bookworm! They are much much better than the series, have a great day today :happydance:

Tick....:af: :dust: I've warned the witch away, so she better :hugs: Ooh the new true blood book is out this month :happydance:

Wispy....I'm still keeping PMA for you chick :thumbup:

Never.....OMG!!!! Your soooooo close to seeing DH! I hope you have an amazing time with each other, get lots of :sex: practise in........like you wouldn't be :haha:

Welsh & TNT.....cycle buddies wahoo!! I hope your bump buddies too :hugs:FX'd :hugs:

Dandy....Have a fab wkend! I really hope the AC sorts your cycles out for ya hun, but like Welsh says it can take a while :hugs:

Gem....glad your started on the maca train now hun! I was taking 4X500mg in the am. Remember not to take it after lunch though cos it might keep you awake :thumbup:

SBB....hope your well hun :hugs:

Miss ya Kel :hugs:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hello Ladies!!!
Well still no sign of AF and still a BFN on the stick......dang! Sorry it took me so long to get on here and post. I have to work tonight and so I slept a lot today and my 8 yr old was on webkinz.....she said she had to feed her primate collection and listen to the flamingo's sing???? 

HOWDY to AJ!!!!!! Welcome!


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Wispy...So sorry for the bfn babe....but you know the saying your not out til the ol hag flies in....I'm keeping hope and positive vibes for you chick:hugs:

:lol: Listening to flamingos sing and feeding groups of primates....I'm with you on the...????....:rofl:

Hope your shift goes ok and all the tiny :baby: are ok:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Linny:wave:
Hope you have a fab weekend away chick:hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Linny--> I hope so too! LOL How are you?

Welsh--> I thought I already Od? I had 3 pos OPKs already....hmmm Im soo confused. IDK if my donor can come or not. Kinda figured we were done for this month. Is the FF site totally realiable? I even paid for extra months of vip.... How are you doin?

Never--> So excited for you. Have a great time with your DH..... =)


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks welshie....we had a lovely time out there...but it was so hot....I kept asking my DH to go really fast so I could get some air....94 degrees F......We caught some fish and met up with another boat of friends and we fished together. I was beautiful and now I am tired. That shower I took was the best thing that I have ever done in my life...LOL.....after dealing with bait and fish guts all day!!! hahahaha


Never - OMG...girl I am so stoked for you! have a BA time....I know what BA is now...thanks to you!! lol

AL -Welcome to our lil maca family..you must put your chart in your siggy so i can stalk it!

Linny - Oh enjoy your weekend hun! 

Wispy - gosh i was thinking about you today and wondered about your test...sorry for the BFN hun....so strange about af huh? How late are you now?

SBB- Please do post a vid of the heartbeat this is all so exciting!

Hi TNT, Kel, and all my other maca ladies!


----------



## ice88

hi...
is it good to mix maca with cacao nibs..?
because i heard cacao contain caffein, and caffein is not good for TTC.


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks welshie....we had a lovely time out there...but it was so hot....I kept asking my DH to go really fast so I could get some air....94 degrees F......We caught some fish and met up with another boat of friends and we fished together. I was beautiful and now I am tired. That shower I took was the best thing that I have ever done in my life...LOL.....after dealing with bait and fish guts all day!!! hahahaha
> 
> 
> Never - OMG...girl I am so stoked for you! have a BA time....I know what BA is now...thanks to you!! lol
> 
> AL -Welcome to our lil maca family..you must put your chart in your siggy so i can stalk it!
> 
> Linny - Oh enjoy your weekend hun!
> 
> Wispy - gosh i was thinking about you today and wondered about your test...sorry for the BFN hun....so strange about af huh? How late are you now?
> 
> SBB- Please do post a vid of the heartbeat this is all so exciting!
> 
> Hi TNT, Kel, and all my other maca ladies!


Hello to you!!! :hugs::hugs: Glad you had fun today on the boat. Sounds like a blast and something I would do.

We are going tubing tomorrow! Pretty stoked bout it! Hopefully I have a good day just like you did!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

I'm on the train now ladies! DH in five hours...I get to spend the whole day with him..yay!!!


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> I'm on the train now ladies! DH in five hours...I get to spend the whole day with him..yay!!!

YAYAYAYAYA:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Everyone:wave:

TNT...I have found FF pretty reliable hun:hugs: For definate O your chart needs to show a clear second level of higher temps where they're pretty much all above those pre-O. On my ff homepage I have a few of my charts both showing O and not showing O have a peek if you like:hugs: With regards to the opks sometimes your body can have the surges that produce the +ve but then for whatever reason the lil eggy doesn't get released. Even if O did happen thursday I see from your chart that you'd seen your donor 2days before which is still fine...it only takes one lil guy...he could well of been there waiting for his date as they can survive a couple of days and in optimum conditions upto between 5 and 7days:winkwink::hugs:....I've got everything crossed for you sweets and hope this has helped:hugs::friends: 

TTC....Now laying up on deck catching the rays (sunshine ones that is:lol:) I could handle....Bait and fish guts....he'd be on his own!:rofl: I'm glad you had a fab time babe:hugs:

Never....Enjoy:winkwink::hugs:

Not a lot to report this end, had quite a big dip in the ol chart today although still above the coverline...I don't know whether at only 4dpo I'm just being ridiculous to hope for implantation...:loopy: I know:haha:
Right then folks I know I haven't mentioned you all but I'm thinking of ya...have a super saturday and I will check back in tonight when my folks have gone...:hugs:xxxx


----------



## ticktock

have an excellent day never!!!!!!

Wispy, sorry bout your bfn, I'm sure will shortly be joining you as my pre-af spotting has made a small appearance so the old witch will be here in a couple of days! Feel pretty disappointed but hey ho roll on next cycle.


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning Gals! I've missed you all!! I haven't posted in foreverrrrrrrrrr.

First thing is first- a HUGE welcome to all the new ladies:hi:

This week has been so busy and i am completely exhausted. 12 surgical cases back to back ....and then 22 to look forward to on monday. So- for today, I am TREATING myself to a facial, mani & pedi:smug:

How is everyone doing?

Welshie- glad to hear that you've had NO spotting:happydance: we are in the 2ww together....

Never- go get you that sugar, girl! Have a great time with your hubby and get drunk with love 

ahhhh......so many posts to catch up with. I hope you're all doing well!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

tnt - have fun tubing..we did that in belize last year...it was cave tubing...we had a blast!

welsh - hahahaha...yeah it took me a while to get used to the fact that I married a fisherman....i was like you when I first met him...I would go out on the boat and just sit there then I figured ya know what lemme try...Now i love it!

delia - how are you doing today cycle buddy? being busy at work is the best way to stay away from obsessing about ttc symptoms...but make sure you take care of yourself as you might have a lil bean in there!

Hi sbb - hope that lil bean is doing well!

afm - chart still not doing to much which I guess might be ok...but my boobs are getting a little sore which is usually a sign that AF will be here in a week or so. Just not feeling it this cycle.


----------



## TntArs06

Welsh--> Thanks for looking at my charts. That random day that I had the OPK i went ahead and had my donor come just in case and then he went outta town for two days. I use preseed so hopefully one little swimmer survived. LOL

TTC--> Cave tubing sounds awesome!!! =) Well it started thunderstormen this am so I dont think we will be going out today. Oh well. Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh sucks tnt...hope you get to do it next weekend.


----------



## WelshRose

Wow it's been quiet in here today....hope you're all having fab weekends so far:hugs:

TNT...I have everything crossed for you:hugs:

TTC...how are you doing today my lil poas buddy? I remember going out mackrel fishing once with friends, I was horrified at how long the things spent flipping around in the bucket before they went to fish heaven...and when I bought my line up and there was 5 on there to take off...the fisherman who owned the boat couldn't stop laughing at the sheer look of panic/horror on my face:dohh::rofl: What have you planned for tomorrow?

Tick....:hugs: I hope it's not pre-:witch: spotting hun...any chance it could be implantation spotting instead??....Hope so:hugs:

Delia....Yay in the tww together and we're not that far apart either...only 3days:yipee: I am so jealous of the facial, mani and pedi hun.....Ahhhh peace and quiet for an hour or so would be absolutely bliss! How are you doing hun?....any symptoms to get excited about????:winkwink:

Big hugs and Love guys xxxx


----------



## ticktock

Every month I hope its implantation spotting but it never is.......I've given my uterus a good talking to in the hope of it behaving better next month!

Any ideas how to help with the spotting? If you include the spotting my lp is at most 10 days so wanna make it bit longer....

Hope your 2ww brings you a lovely BFP and you aswell Delia!!


----------



## WelshRose

:lol: I hope your uterus listened hun...mine has selective hearing:dohh::lol:
R.e the spotting...I suffer with the same problem hun, I usually get to 9dpo and then the spotting starts with the witch turning up on what would be 12/13dpo. I'm kinda hoping that the Maca is going to help raise my progesterone levels enough to stop it from happening. Some people swear by B-50/100 complex but for me personally they were evil little pills and reduced my LP even further. Have you ever spoken to your GP about the spotting? I've mentioned it to my gyne on more than one occassion but she didn't seem bothered:hissy:


----------



## Delilahsown

TTC- I totally agree...I am trying really hard not stress out about things- of course its gonna be harder than I thought. I just got news of the death of hubbys grandfather...we were already scheduled to fly out on wednesday for a wedding in texas so im just waiting on mil to give me details about the funeral etc...so i'll have to give dh the news when he gets home.

on a happier note- my spa time was fab!:thumbup:

Welshie- yes sweetie! we aren't that far apart. i've got the backache...and bloating...and gassy...and nauseated at least once a day...HOWEVER...I noticed that the nausea has happened at least the last 2-3 cycles in the 2ww. I had something strange happen this morning though...I was just sitting watching the tube and all of a sudden- my heart started racing..:?: just thumping away- i counted....180 bpm...didn't feel bad, but my chest was going...stayed like that for almost 3-4 hours before it slowed down. Still get the twinges every now and then in my abs....so, we'll see. I just have to hold out another week before testing :wacko:


----------



## WelshRose

I'm sorry to hear about your DH's grandfather:hugs: I hope you're ok and your DH later when you tell him:hugs:

Glad you enjoyed the spa hun....I think it should be a mandatory past-time of every woman just like sport seems to be for men:winkwink::lol:

Ooooh Delia....I'm sure racing heartbeats is a symptom:thumbup:.....I've got everything crossed for you hun:hugs: Not a huge amount to report this end really. Slight headache when I woke this morning, low backache that tends to be more on the rightside. Slightly nauseous but nowhere near as bad as the last 3 days. Strange kinda stabbing pains in my left boob whilst watching Callum at his swimming lesson this morning...oh and lots of creamy cm and a bit of gas:blush::dohh: I am so going to try and get to the 16th without testing....need to find some willpower from somewhere....either that or a gigantic pair of earplugs for everytime I go into the bathroom so I can't hear them calling from the cabinet:rofl: 

:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

WelshRose said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your DH's grandfather:hugs: I hope you're ok and your DH later when you tell him:hugs:
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the spa hun....I think it should be a mandatory past-time of every woman just like sport seems to be for men:winkwink::lol:
> 
> Ooooh Delia....I'm sure racing heartbeats is a symptom:thumbup:.....I've got everything crossed for you hun:hugs: Not a huge amount to report this end really. Slight headache when I woke this morning, low backache that tends to be more on the rightside. Slightly nauseous but nowhere near as bad as the last 3 days. Strange kinda stabbing pains in my left boob whilst watching Callum at his swimming lesson this morning...oh and lots of creamy cm and a bit of gas:blush::dohh: I am so going to try and get to the 16th without testing....need to find some willpower from somewhere....either that or a gigantic pair of earplugs for everytime I go into the bathroom so I can't hear them calling from the cabinet:rofl:
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:

put them in a plastic baggie and have your babes Callum go out back and bury them :rofl:

WILL POWER!!! I figured, the day im supposed to test is the day of the wedding we are going to...dh is the best man. that would be a fab time to tell him the news if any :shrug:

We can do it Welshie!!:hugs:WILL POWER!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Aww hun that would be a fab day to tell him:thumbup: 

I'm glad my pickle is safely tucked up in bed...talk of burrying things....I'm suprised he hasn't woken and now half-way down the stairs:lol: He was outside yesterday in the garden making only what I can describe as a mud pie!:rofl: Thankfully unlike me when I was little he didn't get hold of my best cutlery:rofl:


----------



## ticktock

WelshRose said:


> :lol: I hope your uterus listened hun...mine has selective hearing:dohh::lol:
> R.e the spotting...I suffer with the same problem hun, I usually get to 9dpo and then the spotting starts with the witch turning up on what would be 12/13dpo. I'm kinda hoping that the Maca is going to help raise my progesterone levels enough to stop it from happening. Some people swear by B-50/100 complex but for me personally they were evil little pills and reduced my LP even further. Have you ever spoken to your GP about the spotting? I've mentioned it to my gyne on more than one occassion but she didn't seem bothered:hissy:

I prob mentioned to my old doctor but have just registered with new one and will def mention it to whoever I get. TBH I never knew it was an issue as always had it even on the pill so didn't even think about it. Its v light brown cm, then the 2nd day it gradually darkens then af arrives. Sometimes it comes 3 days before I'm on but the maca helped with that last cycle.

I think will talk to gp before B-50, wanna try and wrangle a scan incase of fibroids. I have periods just like my Mum and she had fibroids so wanna get it checked out.

Thanks for the info :flower:


----------



## WelshRose

No probs sweets and if the gp comes up with any ideas then let us know:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

welshie - that is a great story....hahaha..funny enough we are going fishing again, but we are going jack fishing which is very different. You actually go out on the boat and look for muddy parts that is where the jack are feeding so they kick up the sand...you drop your line and you should bring them in pretty fast....they also move pretty quick so you have to keep your eye on the sand. DH is obsessed with the new boat as you can see...though I must say I am dreading it....it got up to 104 degrees farenheit today...cant imagine what tomorrow will be like.
Your symptoms sounds great welshie....I am trying to hold out until the 16th also....ho hum...lets see what we can do to help each other make it to that day....Every morning I wake up and tell myself....ok, 11 days till I can test...that is horrible huh!

Delia - wow that mustve been scary, not sure I woudl have been so calm if my heart did that. I think someone else on the clomid page had that happen and she ended up going to the hospital only to find out she was pg....soooooooo good symptom!

Tick - going to get a scan to rule out roids are a good idea...I have them...I dont spot before AF but my AF was heavy and painful. I had hysterscopy done a couple of years ago where they shaved it down. It took care of my symptoms but has since grown back. When I go to the Dr on June 21st I think they might want to shave it down again.

I just got back from the movies, I saw the Prince of Persia with my girls...it was an awesome movie...funny and action packed...now I need a shower as it is HOT here!


----------



## dandybrush

morning :hi: its sunday morning, we are going to sirromet winery for lunch today to see the release of the new BMW 5 series ( i think thats the series) and yesterday we went to my nephews first bday party :)



WelshRose said:


> I don't blame you hun for trying one thing at a time but as I have found out from trying various different things it can take longer than just a month to do the trick. It took 3months of taking maca before it sorted my cycles. Looking back I probably didn't help things by swinging from one "would be miracle cure" to the next IYKWIM. I guess what I'm trying to say is don't get disheartened if it doesn't work straight away :hugs:

yes the natural health food lady told me it can take up to 3 months...well i do believe it brought on O last month after a 3.5 month stalemate...so im hoping it reduces this next one to less than 2 months this time round...im not expecting it though, will have to wait and see :thumbup:



AJThomas said:


> Hi ladies, i would love to join this challenge with you all, i'm 24 and DH is 29, we've been TTC since January this year, so this makes 6 months. We took a break last month though and i did a blood cleanse, a colon cleanse and the fertility cleanse to get all the BC and stuff out my system so i'm hoping this will be the month.
> 
> My O is supposed to be in about 9 days, i just started charting last month and i realized that O day was actually day 16 and not day 14 as i had previously thought so maybe that was what was messing me up. We're both taking pumpkin seeds and Maca this cycle so i am hoping it will be enough. Ok, i think that's enough for now. Catch you all later.

welcome :) and hope you get your BFP this month :thumbup:



Linny said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> Just a quick one to say hi, hope were all well :hugs:!
> 
> I'l be rushing around this weekend, off to Scotland to OH's nephew's christening. I shall prob pop on briefly on my phone though, check my ladies are going ok!!
> 
> Dandy....Have a fab wkend! I really hope the AC sorts your cycles out for ya hun, but like Welsh says it can take a while :hugs:

thanx linny :) enjoy the rest of your weekend also :thumbup:



Wispyshadow said:


> Hello Ladies!!!
> Well still no sign of AF and still a BFN on the stick......dang! Sorry it took me so long to get on here and post. I have to work tonight and so I slept a lot today and my 8 yr old was on webkinz.....she said she had to feed her primate collection and listen to the flamingo's sing????

sorry for your bfn :hugs: hope something shows up for you soon



ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks welshie....we had a lovely time out there...but it was so hot....I kept asking my DH to go really fast so I could get some air....94 degrees F......We caught some fish and met up with another boat of friends and we fished together. I was beautiful and now I am tired. That shower I took was the best thing that I have ever done in my life...LOL.....after dealing with bait and fish guts all day!!! hahahaha
> 
> Hi TNT, Kel, and all my other maca ladies!

my parents have a boat and we always come home buggered haha but we dont fish...gross :haha:
glad you had fun though :hugs:




nevertogether said:


> I'm on the train now ladies! DH in five hours...I get to spend the whole day with him..yay!!!

:sex::sex::sex::headspin::wohoo: hope you had an awesome day today never :hugs:



WelshRose said:


> Ooooh Delia....I'm sure racing heartbeats is a symptom:thumbup:.....I've got everything crossed for you hun:hugs: Not a huge amount to report this end really. Slight headache when I woke this morning, low backache that tends to be more on the rightside. Slightly nauseous but nowhere near as bad as the last 3 days. Strange kinda stabbing pains in my left boob whilst watching Callum at his swimming lesson this morning...oh and lots of creamy cm and a bit of gas:blush::dohh: I am so going to try and get to the 16th without testing....need to find some willpower from somewhere....either that or a gigantic pair of earplugs for everytime I go into the bathroom so I can't hear them calling from the cabinet:rofl:
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs:

oh fxed for you and maybe earplugs are a good idea :shrug: haha goodluck



ttcbaby117 said:


> I just got back from the movies, I saw the Prince of Persia with my girls...it was an awesome movie...funny and action packed...now I need a shower as it is HOT here!

I saw The Back Up plan the other day...i thought it was awesome :thumbup: its my fav movie of the year :)...so far...eclipse isnt out yet :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - have fun today! it is 6:30 pm here and I am waiting for dh to get home from work!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh and delia - I am so sorry about the grandpa-in-law.....may he rest in peace!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx ttc..what are you doing for dinner?


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I think we are going to some friends house to eat the fish we caught yesterday. hahahaha...should be good fun!


----------



## AJThomas

Man i feel so tired, definitely going to bed too late, need to catch up on my sleep, i even have a headache now. How do i post my FF link in my siggy? I'm using the free version so i'm not sure i can anyway. There's not much to see too cause i only started charting in the middle of last month so it is pretty bare.

Thanks for the welcome everybody!!


----------



## AJThomas

Oh yeah i think i figured it out but i have to get to 5 posts first.


----------



## dandybrush

ttcbaby117 said:


> well I think we are going to some friends house to eat the fish we caught yesterday. hahahaha...should be good fun!

Hope you had a good dinner :) im not a fan of white fish (too many bones for me) but i love salmon and tuna sashimi for a treat :) :thumbup:



AJThomas said:


> Man i feel so tired, definitely going to bed too late, need to catch up on my sleep, i even have a headache now. How do i post my FF link in my siggy? I'm using the free version so i'm not sure i can anyway. There's not much to see too cause i only started charting in the middle of last month so it is pretty bare.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome everybody!!




AJThomas said:


> Oh yeah i think i figured it out but i have to get to 5 posts first.

yeah im using the free version too...ok i didnt know about the post limit thingy :shrug:


----------



## Delilahsown

may I also just add that i have been a complete emotional wrecking ball these last few days?:cry::sad2: I cry for something or even for nothing. The other day, I was driving home at the red light and all of a sudden- :sad2: What the heck? This morning, after I took my temp- I sat up and :sad2:
I started to laugh at the same time because I knew i was crying for nothing!:dohh:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning:wave:

Ooooh Delia....I am so hopeful for you sweets:hugs: I can't send you enough :dust: Your chart is looking beautiful Sweetie!:winkwink:

I'm battling with dizziness this morning. I woke up and felt like I'd just come in from a very boozy night out...major room spin and it didn't stop when I shut my eyes either. It's not as bad as that now but still there in the backgound IYKWIM.


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Linny:wave:
How'd the christening go? How are you feeling?....hope you're ok:hugs: xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Just popping in to say hi! Have got lots of catching up to do but had a busy weekend and lots to do today so will catch up tomorrow... 

Hope everyone is ok anywa. :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Hey SBB...glad you checked in hun, was beginning to worry:hugs: Hope you manage to get some relaxing in inbetween the busy busy:winkwink: Catch up with you tomorrow sweets:hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Thanks Hun... Yep I'm fine just trying to get our house ready to put on the Market! Exciting but time consuming! I have stalked your chart it's looking good :D 

Right got to tidy and clean the house and do some
painting.... 

Catch up properly later x x x


----------



## Gemie

Okay girls... How long did it take beofre you saw any difference in libido?

We've only been taking 1800mgs for 2 days but OH was like he was on heat last night! He said 'It's that moca you've got me taking' lol and then he said he couldn't get to sleep even though we both took in the am. I said 'maybe you should reduce your dose' his answer was 'no way!' :haha:

It's all good fun :thumbup: Just wondered if anyone else had the same effects so quickly?
Hope you're all doing okay x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - oh I love any fish...but we did have some tuna on thursday that dh caught on wednesday night. It was yummy!

delia - hun, I am feelin ya...I had a huge fight with dh last night didnt end up going to eat with him and I locked him out of the room, I know I am being irrational but I dont care....I think the clomid has gotten the best of me! It is official! I guess I need to eventually open the bedroom door and deal but I just dont want to. crazy huh!

welsh - symptoms sound promising!

gemie - I felt it the first couple of days like your dh.

SBB - oh nice to see you hun, was wondering where you have been, g/l with getting the house ready!


----------



## nevertogether

girls, i feel like such a downer. i got to spend yesterday at noon until 2pm today with DH. i hated to have to leave him and waited for him to leave until i cried. i hate this. waking up next to him this morning was the best feeling in the ENTIRE world. saying goodbye to him never gets easier. :cry:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs352.snc3/29219_451927640832_597710832_6303510_2078427_n.jpg


----------



## SBB

Aw hun :hugs: must be so sad you've been looking forward to it for so long then it's all over so quickly :( 

You'll get to see him again soon :D 

Hope you had a lovely time together 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies I'm back from the camping trip and i survived lol

I haven't had time to catch up properly yet but just wanted to say hi :hugs:

Never these are for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: It wont be too much longer lots of love :hugs::hugs:

Hope you ladies enjoy your evening :happydance::happydance:

See you all tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Never:hugs:<----That is one super huge squidgey one:hugs:
From your ticker babe....we're counting down 17days....this time next week the number of days will fit onto two hands....then we'll count the hours...and the minutes....and the seconds....til your back in your DH arms:hugs:
Fab pic by the way hun:thumbup:

Keep that chin up:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

don't know what i would do without my maca ladies :hugs: thank you so much... you all make my day brighter. welsh, my ticker is actually a little longer. DH informed me they would be on lock down until the 25th, not the 23rd. still in my fertile window though, so no worries..just longer to wait..sigh..


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Sparkle...:hi:
Glad you survived the camping chick...you've had fab weather:thumbup:
Did the antibiotics trick work or were suspicions aroused?:winkwink:

I'm sat here contemplating food....I half fancy a jacket potato with tuna but the other half is telling me that there are gold magnums in the freezer:dohh:....I will resist....:bodyb::haha:

Big love 'n' hugs xxx


----------



## sparkle05

My SIL is a little suspicious but i think we managed to throw her off the sent lol. The symptoms are starting to kick in now so i don't know how much longer before they all guess.

Baked potato and tuna sounds lovely. I don't know how long i could resit the magnum though :blush:

I am off for a early night sleeping on that bloody air bed was awful. Enjoy the rest of your evening welshie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Babe...enjoy your bed!:lol:
I hope you're not feeling too icky:hugs:

:shhh: The resisting didn't happen:shhh:....and the jacket and tuna idea was good in my mind but when I'd cooked it....it really didn't excite the tastebuds at all:nope::dohh:....Must be good tomorrow!:winkwink:

Catch you tomorrow sweets:hugs:...sweet dreams xxx


----------



## dandybrush

ttcbaby117 said:


> dandy - oh I love any fish...but we did have some tuna on thursday that dh caught on wednesday night. It was yummy!
> 
> delia - hun, I am feelin ya...I had a huge fight with dh last night didnt end up going to eat with him and I locked him out of the room, I know I am being irrational but I dont care....I think the clomid has gotten the best of me! It is official! I guess I need to eventually open the bedroom door and deal but I just dont want to. crazy huh!
> 
> welsh - symptoms sound promising!
> 
> gemie - I felt it the first couple of days like your dh.
> 
> SBB - oh nice to see you hun, was wondering where you have been, g/l with getting the house ready!

haha you guys are funny lol. Welsh your symptoms are sounding good :thumbup:

mmmm...tuna....

Oh and i do love the gold magnums...actually i love alll magnums :blush:

I had my first ever go on a segway yesterday...it was quite hard to lean on it and trust it wouldnt fall over, i ended up doing a funny bunny hop on it haha i was quite bad :dohh: :blush: but my second go was a bit better :)

Hope everyone had a fab weekend :) 

glad you enjoyed your camping trip sparkle and did survive :hugs: i cant wait to be able to surprise family with news when we finally get pg *sigh

I really think i wanna start on maca anyways for the libido...and put OH on it :/ i think its the cold though cause lately i just havent felt like any bding :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

Hey, there's a really good video on youtube about maca called 'Fertility fun fact #2 maca for those of you who haven't seen it. Its really encouraging.


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Everyone:wave:

Dandy...what's a segway?....it sounded like fun:lol: I'd definately say jump on the maca train...I think if it can sort my cycles out....it definately deserves it's place on the super food list. I think the beauty of it is that unlike herbs that can add hormones to your system it just balances those that you've got without adding anything....just makes everything work as it ought to....I could rave about the stuff all day:dohh::lol:

AJ...Thanks for the youtube header...it was rather funny:lol: I always find it a bit strange when people just decide to record themselves talking about or doing whatever and then post it on the web...:lol: Maybe that's just my shy side coming out thou:winkwink:

How is everybody this morning?
I'm enjoying the sound of peace and quiet as I have just taken a rather excitable Callum to school:yipee::winkwink:
Not a huge amount going on on the symptoms front today a few crampy niggles but mainly just my lower back feels tight and a bit achey. I'm sure we can all think of many reasons for these "symptoms"....my chart dipped again this morning so I'm not getting my hopes up to high:thumbup:

Wispy....Where are you lovely?.....thinking of you and wondering whether you have any news for us? I'm hoping :bfp: but if it's the :witch: we can send you virtual :wine: and begin the countdown to O:hugs:

Kel...and...Linny.....The weekend is over....get back with us...we've missed you guys, hope you've both had fab weekends:hugs:

Super huge :hugs: xxxx


----------



## SBB

Morning ladies! 

Welshie I think your chart looks just fine! 

hey Kell I see you - did you have a good time? I hope so! :hugs: 

I'm working today :( after a lovely weekend I just want to lie in the garden but no can do! 

Oh well ladies have a great day :D 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

I'M BAACCKKKKKKKK.. lol heellllllooooooooooooooo ladies 

what a long weekend but had BEAUTIFUL weather the entire time and had much fun :)

I am not gonna lie I didn't have time to go back and read all the posts I have missed

But

I hope Never had a wonderful time with her hubby- WHICH I KNOW SHE DID....

Linny holy heck you are longer then what you think? whhoooaaa LOL that is great sweetie

I know we got some getting ready to take some tests- I am so excited

we also have new ladies amoung us FANTASIC- WELCOME 

How are my preggie gals doing?

SBB you found the hearbeat soooooooooooooo kewl................... 

:wave: hi to everyone

so yeah taking my temps this past weekend was a big NO NO.. I woke up Friday morning and it was 98.... :lol: not enough sleep, to much alcohol , and def to much sun makes for BAD BAD temps.... but I stuck with my meds the entire weekend :)

ok off to check my email and stuff like that- to tired yesterday so just pretty much slept the day away!!! 

Be Back


----------



## SBB

So glad you had a good time hun! 

I'm not surprised you haven't done your temps I don't think they'd be very accurate!! 

Hope you get all caught up today hun will PM you in a bit x x x 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Yay Kel you're back:hugs:
You sound all bright-eyed and bushy tailed hun...it's lovely to hear!:hugs: 
Glad you had a fab weekend and ditched the thermometer whilst you were away....it does us good sometimes:thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Hi SBB
Did you get all that you wanted to do done on the house this weekend? 
Can't believe you're coming to the end of another week...I love reading all the lil bits of developmental info on your ticker....wonder what it will say about xmas pudding next?:winkwink::lol:

Thank you for stalking the ol chart hun...I think I'd be happier if I saw a more upward trend but we shall see in time I guess.

:hug:


----------



## SBB

No didn't get it all done but we never do! I like to think we can do it all in 2 days when really it's more like 2 months!! 

I think your chart looks fine, I know everyone always wants an amazing chart but I think just as often average looking charts end up with bfps so don't lose hope! 

I know I'm 11 weeks tomorrow! I can't believe it! I love my ticker when it changes I show Danny and say look here's our baby now it's changed! Can't wait for the scan it's a week Friday - seems to be taking forever to come round. But at least we have the doppler to check puddings heart is still beating away! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB and Welshie :wave:

I REALLY needed this weekend..... just to be normal for a bit and relax enjoy and worry about nothing but what I wanted to doooo :)


----------



## WelshRose

Aww bless lil pudding's heartbeat!....Do you use the doppler much? It must be amazing listening to it...:hugs:
I bought a HiBebe one when I was expecting the twins last year...didn't get to use it so am hoping we will be able to soooon:lol:

A week on friday....oooh it's not long:yipee: One of my friends in work has her scan this week although they seem to be doing it at 9/10wks instead of 11+:shrug: You'll see loads of difference inbetween the one next friday and the last one:hugs:....can't wait to see the pics:winkwink: xxxx


----------



## SBB

I have been checking most days! I'm not sure how often you should use it but I just do it quickly to make sure bubs is still there! 

Do twins run in your family? Were they identical? Sorry hope you don't mind talking about it.... Must have been so sad losing them :cry: :hugs: 

I hope you'll get to use your doppler really soon.... 

Can't wait to see it I hope we'll get some really good piccies this time! 

x x x


----------



## Linny

Hey girls!!

Not had a full catch up yet, just wanted to say :hi:

Got back from the christening late last night and was completely shattered. Scotland is so far to go for just one night.

We stayed in some crappy travelodge on saturday, and aside from the fact that the bed was appalling, there was NO HAIRDRYER and as OH kept chanting 'there was only FIVE channels lol' we also had someone barge into our room at 12.30am with a keycard and then got woke again at 3.30am by lots of chavs next door playing music and laughing till 5.30am :growlmad:!!!!!

Poor OH had to leave the hotel then to get some air cos i was trying to stop him banging the door down! nitemare, couldn't wait for own bed last night!

Hows everyone? Any testers yet?

Kel and never, hope you both enjoyed your weekends away :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Wow Linny Travelodge sounds amazing - I'm gonna book up straight away :rofl: 

Hope the christening was nice after all that! 

Hope you are feeling ok :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

I think from a sanity point of view they recommend once a week but everything I'd read about them says that they are completely harmless to bubs so I guess as much or as often as you want to...:thumbup:

It was sad hun, left me feeling very low for a long time afterwards but I don't mind talking about it:hugs: Twins do run in my family on my dad's side. My grandfather's mother was a twin, she had two sets of twins one being my grandfather and no twins since as my gran and grandfather had all boys. Apparently thou the man (my dad) can pass the gene for the ability to double ovulate onto his offspring. Pinky and Perky were non-identical twins (the type involved in hereditary twins) as we saw both their sacs on the ultrasound scan at 4+3....I was having the scan to check for polyps following Lil Bean's mc in the december before. I lost Pinky and Perky at 6wks...just like Lil Bean:sad:

Their is a part of me that hopes for twins again but I can't deny having an increased risk of preterm labour after having Callum early and knowing that twins tend to come early anyway I'd end up going out of my mind with worry....One Lil Bud would be enough to worry about me thinks:dohh:

xxx:hugs:xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Oh Gosh Linny!....As SBB has already said I hope the christening went well after all of that. Some people can be so inconsiderate of others sometimes:growlmad:

Glad to have you back with us Hun:hugs:


----------



## Linny

Yeh i defo recommend it :rofl: we got a full refund though :happydance:

The dobbler sounds so cool. My best mate is gonna lend me hers in a while so I can't wait for that!!

I'm defo starting with the symptoms. Feeling :sick: when i eat or when i'm hungry, and find it hard to fancy eating anything really. Esp sweet food.

Its funny cos I'm not a sickly person normally so i was expecting to skip all that (though I'm kinda glad I'm feeling something cos its a good sign right??)

You still feeling :sick: hun?


----------



## Linny

WelshRose said:


> Oh Gosh Linny!....As SBB has already said I hope the christening went well after all of that. Some people can be so inconsiderate of others sometimes:growlmad:
> 
> Glad to have you back with us Hun:hugs:

Thanks hun! The christening was lovely. My nephew is the loveliest natured little boy, biased or what :haha:

How are you? any testing date?


----------



## WelshRose

I mean this in the nicest way Linny:winkwink:...but....:yipee: for :sick:!!!

Yes it's a very good sign...keep the dry crackers to hand sweets:hugs:

That was great that you got your money back for the room:thumbup:

I'm good hun....testing date is supposed to be the 16th with TTC....but I can see me losing all self control on the 13th as it's DH's birthday:winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## SBB

big :hugs: hun x x x 

I think twins would be amazing but I know there are risks and especially because of your history with Callum popping out 9 weeks early! 

I think identical twins carry a lot more risks generally than fraternal (is that right?) but still they def tend to come early.... 

I have to admit I was excited about twins after the clomid, but at the scan I forgot all about it and was so happy to see a heartbeat that we didn't even remember it was a possibility til we got outside! I think one is just fine for now, and once I know what I'm doing maybe twins would be good next time! 

Right I HAVE to go and eat! I'm starving now and I keep chatting and emailing away... 

My beautiful brown furbaby is asleep in my dressing gown (no I haven't got dressed yet!) and I don't want to disturb her but I'm gonna have to... Woohoo danny is home too so we can sit and have lunch in the garden :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Linny said:


> I'm defo starting with the symptoms. Feeling :sick: when i eat or when i'm hungry, and find it hard to fancy eating anything really. Esp sweet food.
> 
> Its funny cos I'm not a sickly person normally so i was expecting to skip all that (though I'm kinda glad I'm feeling something cos its a good sign right??)
> 
> You still feeling :sick: hun?

Yay! Yep I went through a not feeling like anything phase, and wasn't even hungry! Now I still don't feel like much but hunger has taken over so I NEED to eat!! 

It's all good apparently means your hormones are going ma which they should be.... 

As welshie said try crackers. And eating little and often... 

:hugs: 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

I'm bringing a packed lunch over to your garden then sweets....there is no sun a shining in the land of the sheep!:rofl:....and I'm starving too but haven't a clue what I fancy!

Weigh day tomorrow so must have something good:trouble::haha:

Catch you later xxx


----------



## Linny

Thanks girls.......I went to Tesco this morning and bought crackers and ginger biscuits!!

Might have a little nap and make the most of my day off. Work tomorrow BOOOOOOO!!!

Awww wish I could sit in my garden but its blinking raining!! xxxx


----------



## SBB

Lol I actually looked outside and it looked all cold so we didn't sit out - watched neighbours instead :haha: 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww never - I am sure the time semed so short....awwww, well we will all start counting down with you for your next visit.

sparkle - welcome back glad to see you made it!

sbb- that doppler sounds great...once I get my BFP Im gonna get one....probably makes you feel better to be able to check and make sure all is ok.

Welshie - chart looks good...to soon for anything to be happening anyway, so average is good right now. I am with you..not sure i will make it till the 16th to test...hahahaha...we will make a pact to test earlier if we cant hold out.

Welcome back Kel...we missed you here but glad you had a great weekend! Sounds like the kind of weekend I need right now!

Linny - oh sbb is right....we all need to find a travel lodge to meet at and have a wonderful weekend! Hope the MS isnt to bad hun!

afm, 9 dpo and not one symptom out of the ordinary. Also, my temps have been so flat and no increase which I would think would have happened by now with implantation and all...who knows...anyone wanna take a look at my chart and tell me what they think?


----------



## SBB

Hey TTC! 

Well your chart looks fine, it would be nice to see a rise tomorrow but as I said before even the crappiest of charts can surprise us! 

Fingers crossed hun I want you to get your bfp!! :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks sbb....I was thinking the same thing....A rise tomorrow...if not...then it might not happen. But that is ok...good to know ya know.


----------



## WelshRose

Hey there my lil poas buddy:friends:
I've just peeked at your chart and am definately with SBB...I'm holding out hope for you Missy:winkwink: Did you know that implantation can begin as early as 4dpo and the "implantation dip" occurs on both pg and non-pg charts....it's all a guessing game sweets but I've got everything crossed for us:hugs:

Now for the date....you are going to have to be firm with me cos I am at the mo experiencing a weakness when thinking of friday...10dpo for me, 13dpo for you.....what do ya think??:winkwink: Failing that I'll definately be testing Sunday (12dpo) as the witch would be due then and it's DH's birthday. Tell me off thou if I'm leading you astray and you want to hang out til the 16th. I just think it's always nice to do these things on a fri/sat/sun cos you're not in work and don't have to pretend that hopefully you know the best secret in the world....Listen to me....I am the official definition of PMA today:dohh::rofl: Bet she kicks my butt real bad:lol:


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies :hi: feeling a little better today. still missing DH though. the post he is on has blocked phone service and such due to it being a secure training site so i have to go all day not speaking to him. i'm so spoiled, i got used to talking to him on yahoo messenger all day. :cry: but, i had work today to keep my mind off of it. the 25th - 30th is my next trip to see him and i am hoping on everything that it all works out. only 5 days, but i would take 5 seconds if i could. thank you for all the lovely notes and stuff, love you girls. :hugs:

so glad to hear everyone is doing well!

linny - that travelodge sounds like pure crap! never been a fan though. i'm pretty sure my DH would have done just about the same yours hun! :haha:

ttc - got my fingers crossed for your this cycle hun. :dust:

welsh - glad to hear everything is going good for you. must be killer having to wait to test! don't know how you girls do it!

kel - so glad you had a good weekend. mine was good too. just too damn short! one day with DH was certainly not enough.

sbb - 11 weeks! :shock: that is freaking AWESOME! :happydance:

wispy - how is everything dear? really miss ya and want to hear how your cycle is going! FX'ed!


----------



## ttcbaby117

welshie - thanks for looking...well I hope you are right...I just wish the pregnancy gods would give me a sign...hahahahaha....OK yeah I almost bought a test while I was out just now so I am not sure I am going to be much support for you but I will try....lol....Ok, lets try and get to sunday....I think that is a good date for both of us! What do they say in AA, one day at a time!!!! LMAO


----------



## WelshRose

LMAO.....:rofl:.....Never a true a word has been spoken!:lol:
Think I may need to start up a group....POASA:rofl:
Should I change the date on the front page?

We're missing a few girls at the mo....Sparkle, Delia, Wispy, Tick, TNT, Dandy, Celtic, Whit, Gemie, Ice & AJ....to name but a few (sorry if I've missed you...it wasn't intentional:hugs:) where are you guys???? Hope you're all ok:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

if i can get through this dang cycle, 14 day LP, then i will be on mine and DH's lucky cycle FINALLY! and then you will have a testing date :) where the heck are all you girls??? miss you!! oh and adding in dandy!! :hugs: even though she isn't trying maca and needs to!


----------



## WelshRose

I can't wait to put you on that front page Never!:hugs:

Actually speaking of testing dates or witch due dates if some people prefer....We have quite a few people not on the front page......anymore dates people....let me know:thumbup:
I'm trying to keep a record of the number of :bfp: and :witch: each month so we can add our statistics to the title:winkwink: May was a good month for our lil family lets hope that June and July just get better and better:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yay I'm hoping for bfps all round in June and July! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Linny

:hi: never....I'm so sorry your missing DH so much hun, its like going cold turkey! We will carry on counting down for those FIVE magical days your getting together :hugs:

ttc and welsh.....how cool that your testing together!! Wahoo I can't wait till sunday :happydance: I'm not great at reading charts but on my last one mine dipped twice below coverline and was all over the place. In fact it only really started going high around 12dpo, so like SBB says some charts aren't perfect and they can still lead to a :bfp: :hugs: Here's some extra :dust::dust:

tick....how you? :af: :hugs:I still had my pre-af spotting but it went away a couple of days after my BFP so keep positive hun!!!


----------



## nevertogether

i had spotting yesterday, but i'm just going to assume that was :sex: hehe... :blush:


----------



## AJThomas

I'm on CD 10 now, don't want to test before AF is late, haven't been at this very long but i'm already tired of POAS and seeing only 1 line so i'm gonna try REALLY hard to wait this one out. That being said i'm going to test like the 27th if i can hold out that long, definitely sometime that weekend tho.

ETA: Since i can post now, lemme post the link to the video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNFIdrhT2ko


----------



## ttcbaby117

welshie - um....ok lets do it for sunday! I think we can make it till then right!!!! HEHE


----------



## nevertogether

sunday funday :yipee:


----------



## WelshRose

Haha you're on TTC....I would say I'd race you to the loo....but I won't expect you to get up in the middle of the night:winkwink::rofl:

I'll put you down for the 27th AJ hun....:dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

um yeah I might be awake....and nervous about testing....LOL


----------



## WelshRose

Right my gorgeous girls I'm off to bed now...catch you tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Night welshie :hugs: I'm off to bed too, night everyone! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

night everyone...or morning...whenever you read this :shrug:



WelshRose said:


> Morning Everyone:wave:
> 
> Dandy...what's a segway?....it sounded like fun:lol: I'd definately say jump on the maca train...I think if it can sort my cycles out....it definately deserves it's place on the super food list. I think the beauty of it is that unlike herbs that can add hormones to your system it just balances those that you've got without adding anything....just makes everything work as it ought to....I could rave about the stuff all day:dohh::lol:

a segway is one of those futuristic thingsy you know you stand on it has 2 wheels and you just lean forward to go forwards and back for backwards and stop ...it was pretty cool i did nearly fall off cause you have to trust that it is going to not fall when you lean on it :wacko:



SBB said:


> I know I'm 11 weeks tomorrow! I can't believe it! I love my ticker when it changes I show Danny and say look here's our baby now it's changed! Can't wait for the scan it's a week Friday - seems to be taking forever to come round. But at least we have the doppler to check puddings heart is still beating away!
> 
> x x x

wow sbb 11 weeks :hugs: gosh golly thats exciting...i sooo cant wait for it to happen to me:thumbup:



Linny said:


> Hey girls!!
> 
> Not had a full catch up yet, just wanted to say :hi:
> 
> We stayed in some crappy travelodge on saturday, and aside from the fact that the bed was appalling, there was NO HAIRDRYER and as OH kept chanting 'there was only FIVE channels lol' we also had someone barge into our room at 12.30am with a keycard and then got woke again at 3.30am by lots of chavs next door playing music and laughing till 5.30am :growlmad:!!!!!
> 
> Poor OH had to leave the hotel then to get some air cos i was trying to stop him banging the door down! nitemare, couldn't wait for own bed last night!

wow that travellodge sounds dodgy haha :haha: 



Linny said:


> I'm defo starting with the symptoms. Feeling :sick: when i eat or when i'm hungry, and find it hard to fancy eating anything really. Esp sweet food.
> 
> Its funny cos I'm not a sickly person normally so i was expecting to skip all that (though I'm kinda glad I'm feeling something cos its a good sign right??)
> 
> You still feeling :sick: hun?

i cant wait for the morning sickness either :dohh: haha how far along are you now linny to be getting symptoms? btw ill be soo dissapointed if i get no morning sickness...:cry: how bizarre haha



SBB said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> I'm defo starting with the symptoms. Feeling :sick: when i eat or when i'm hungry, and find it hard to fancy eating anything really. Esp sweet food.
> 
> Its funny cos I'm not a sickly person normally so i was expecting to skip all that (though I'm kinda glad I'm feeling something cos its a good sign right??)
> 
> You still feeling :sick: hun?
> 
> Yay! Yep I went through a not feeling like anything phase, and wasn't even hungry! Now I still don't feel like much but hunger has taken over so I NEED to eat!!
> 
> It's all good apparently means your hormones are going ma which they should be....
> 
> As welshie said try crackers. And eating little and often...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

lucky its bearable for you :) :hugs:



SBB said:


> Lol I actually looked outside and it looked all cold so we didn't sit out - watched neighbours instead :haha:
> 
> x x x

its cold here i have the heater on :thumbup:



WelshRose said:


> We're missing a few girls at the mo....Sparkle, Delia, Wispy, Tick, TNT, Dandy, Celtic, Whit, Gemie, Ice & AJ....to name but a few (sorry if I've missed you...it wasn't intentional:hugs:) where are you guys???? Hope you're all ok:hugs:

sorry i didnt come on last night at all...so i had alot to catch up on :coffee:
but im here :hi:



nevertogether said:


> if i can get through this dang cycle, 14 day LP, then i will be on mine and DH's lucky cycle FINALLY! and then you will have a testing date :) where the heck are all you girls??? miss you!! oh and adding in dandy!! :hugs: even though she isn't trying maca and needs to!

:hi: if nothing happens by/after my trip in aug i will definatley start on the maca...or see my gp first :/ one or the other



SBB said:


> Yay I'm hoping for bfps all round in June and July! :happydance:
> 
> X x x

gosh golly i hope im one of them :blush:


----------



## TntArs06

Hello girls....

Just wanted to check in and read some posts. Hope you all are well!!

Nothing really to report today. I have no idea what days im on besides CD25. LOL Had alot of pains today but i think thats the endo. FF still hasnt confirmed O so no clue there. 
Welsh--> IDK when im testing but I do have a dr appt with my gyn for a possible lap again for my endo. And im pretty sure he will test me then on the 16th. 

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hello, Hello!!! Sorry been gone for a few days, have to work on the weekends and don't get on the computer much. Just sleep and work. Sooooo, still no AF...HOORAY! I haven't tested again since the last one. I am going to test on Wednesday morning if still no AF and then surely I'll get something. I am really just hoping my cycle isn't that screwed up...

I just sent my DH to the store to get me something..chocolate, fudgy, cakey, moussey..didn't know what I really wanted but all that sounded so good and he is such a sweety to go out at 10pm to get me a treat...:) 

I'm not having any symptoms of anything, no signs of AF but also no early preggers signs. I just feel normal. ???

I keep you all posted on what happens.


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> Hello, Hello!!! Sorry been gone for a few days, have to work on the weekends and don't get on the computer much. Just sleep and work. Sooooo, still no AF...HOORAY! I haven't tested again since the last one. I am going to test on Wednesday morning if still no AF and then surely I'll get something. I am really just hoping my cycle isn't that screwed up...
> 
> I just sent my DH to the store to get me something..chocolate, fudgy, cakey, moussey..didn't know what I really wanted but all that sounded so good and he is such a sweety to go out at 10pm to get me a treat...:)
> 
> I'm not having any symptoms of anything, no signs of AF but also no early preggers signs. I just feel normal. ???
> 
> I keep you all posted on what happens.


Wispy--> FX for you hun!!! =):hugs:


----------



## camilitary

hi, i have been reading about MACA. where can I get the best pill from? when should i take it?


----------



## dandybrush

wow wispy fxed for you :)

Hi cam :) sorry im no expert on maca so ill leave the explaining to the girls in the know :) but you can get maca from online or a natural health food shop Welcome


----------



## nevertogether

you can take it throughout your cycle hun. i got mine on amazon.com. 1,500-3,000mg per day is suggest dosage. just make sure when you buy it that you get the PURE ORGANIC form :) hope this helps!


----------



## yazzy

Wow so much to catch up on! I haven't been on here much in the last week, me and OH had a week off to just chill and get ready for my cousins wedding which was lovely.

SBB - 11 weeks already....so excited for you having your scan soon!

I hope everyone else gets their BFP's asap. I was hoping I would have a normal cycle but looks like i'm on cd44 so another long cycle ahead grrr. Just getting a little frustrated as its coming up 8 months of not taking bcp's and doesn't feel like i'm getting anywhere....but I am staying positive and hoping my BFP is just around the corner.

My sister reads cards (tarot etc) and told me the other day she keeps pulling a pregnancy card out (she has no idea me and OH are ttc) so I hope its a sign of things to come 

Anyway I hope all of you pregnant ladies are blooming and the rest of us will be blooming with you all soon!!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! Just popping in to say hi, I'm out at work all day so won't be on, but hope you all have a great day :D 

Yazzy that's exciting about the cards! Is she usually right?! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

SBB yes she only does small readings as its something we've both started doing but so far everything she comes up with is pretty spot on. So i'm hoping she's right and I can tell her soon!

I've just ordered more Maca for me and the man. Made sure I have got Organic Maca this time, not a bad price either. 100 capsules - 900mg each for £6.99.


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies....just coming in to say hi quickly, I am super busy today...

Welcome cam - I hope the maca works for you!

wispy - this is wonderful news, i cant wait till you test!

Hi sbb, never, kel

Well I had an unusual high temp this morning but I think it was due to suffering from allergies all night last night. I didnt take anything in the off chance that I might be pg but I doubt it. I guess we will have to wait and see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## SBB

Hi girls! Quiet today... 

Ttc loving that temp rise! Hope it stays nice and high tomorrow... Even if it's down a bit that's still good cos as you say you had allergies last night! 

Kell where are you? 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

hey maca ladies! 

still counting down the days. i can't wait! i can't talk to DH now as much as i used to, so that stinks, but that's the army for you! anyways, i'm looking for suggestions. Would love some ideas to try during our visit to get DH's mind off of everything...he knows we're TTC obviously and that it's my fertile time, but I want to make him feel not pressured and still excited as we don't get to :sex: very much anyways...so just plain TTC isn't fair to either of us. Would love ideas ladies :)


----------



## ticktock

hey all, have been MIA due to my horrible horrible evil period :(

Have been spotting browny cm for last 3 days (not unheard of for me) then last night finally thought af arrived properly but TMI WARNING! just one bit of red blood then back to brown today then now finally proper bleeding. Have got manky tummy cramps and as started new job didn't really wanna moan about them so just had to suffer til 5 when I finally got out and could stuff some painkillers down my neck.

Am so concerned about my luteal phase cramps and spotting, its all I'm thinking about so think will def go to my GP. 

was wondering if the rrl tea could have made me spot more?

Sorry depressing post, tomorrow I'll have a catch up read and try to be less bleh

Take care all xx


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hey Never: You could always do the role play thing, like pretending to be the cleaning lady or a door to door sales person, he could be the pizza delivery guy? A good massage and a can of whipped cream is always fun too....:blush:

Still nothing today, I'm testing in the morning....:shrug:

Hope you guys have a great day!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, just realized something i thought i'd share. For a few months now i've been taking garlic like anytime i think i might be getting a yeast infection and it keeps the infection away but i also realize that whenever i take the garlic i have more watery CM. Not quite eggwhite but definitely not creamy either. So i dunno, i wonder if garlic makes the CM more fertile?


----------



## mandy121

hi all. how is everyone? 

never- hope u get ur bfp wen u see oh hun,, and not long now for u .. xxxxx

welsh-how r u hun and how is all. xxxx


----------



## Whitbit22

AJThomas said:


> Hi ladies, just realized something i thought i'd share. For a few months now i've been taking garlic like anytime i think i might be getting a yeast infection and it keeps the infection away but i also realize that whenever i take the garlic i have more watery CM. Not quite eggwhite but definitely not creamy either. So i dunno, i wonder if garlic makes the CM more fertile?

This is actually one of the things I found when looking for ways to get better CM. You're supposed to use a whole crushed clove in a glass of water around O time.. but I just couldnt see myself doing it. :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

^Thats interesting. I take .5-1 clove while i'm eating, cant handle it by itself but i can cut it in like 4 or so pieces and swallow it in my food just like i would a multivitamin. It really does work for that CM, i have watery CM from as early as like CD 7 if i take garlic like every other day or so, and it is awesome for yeast or UTIs as well.


----------



## nevertogether

:cry: DH just told me there is a pretty good chance i will only get to see him one day at the end of the month. nothing is confirmed though, because that's the army. i really hate it girls. :( if that happens, i will have only seen DH three weeks from january until IF i get to see him in september. i'm heartbroken right now...


----------



## Whitbit22

nevertogether said:


> :cry: DH just told me there is a pretty good chance i will only get to see him one day at the end of the month. nothing is confirmed though, because that's the army. i really hate it girls. :( if that happens, i will have only seen DH three weeks from january until IF i get to see him in september. i'm heartbroken right now...

What??? NO! :nope:

Well I will pray that you get to see him as planned honey and maybe it's nothing! Gosh I really hope you get to see him thats such a load of crap!


----------



## nevertogether

i had a feeling it would happen so i can't be too surprised. just not getting my hopes up now. :shrug: perhaps june won't get to be my lucky cycle either. it takes a mass of people praying for the army to ever make things right.


----------



## Whitbit22

:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Wow, that is rough Never, i'll pray too, me and Whitbit probably dont count as a mass of people but i think our prayers will still be useful:flower:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you ladies


----------



## SBB

Oh no Never :cry: 

I hope you get to see him as planned... It's too cruel to give you all this time looking forward to it then snatching it away :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

thank you SBB. it's the army though. a lady told me a good quote today that they used to use when talking to married soldiers. they would say if we wanted you to be married we would have issued you a spouse. seems so true in this instance.


----------



## AJThomas

LOL, that's funny and sad at the same time. I REALLY hope it works out as planned Never, that is just too much.


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Girls:hi:

Never.....the last :hugs: I sent was a huge squidgey one...this one on the other hand is positively MAHOOOOOOSIVE:hugs: I'm sure we're all going to have sore knees from all the praying that everything goes as planned:hugs:

Tick and Whit sorry you guys have an unwelcome visitor at the mo....:hugs: Have a glass a of :wine: tonight...some comfort food and then submerge yourself in the truckload of :dust: that I'm sending you for this cycle:hugs:

TTC.....Look at your chart buddy!!!:winkwink:.....Loving todays temp...hope it stays high for you tomorrow:hugs:

SBB....Hope your busy day wasn't too busy babe:hugs:

Wispy....You made me chuckle sweets...you're not having any symptoms but your poor dh was going out in the dead of the night to buy something chocolatey/sweet!:shock::lol:.....You know already that everything is tightly crossed for tomorrow....to the point of turning blue:winkwink::hugs:

Mandy...how are you doing Hun?

Cam...Welcome to the mad house hun:winkwink:

AJ....Wow I'd never heard that Hun....so do you eat the garlic raw?....do you think garlic capsules would do the trick? Not sure I could face the raw route:dohh::lol:

Where is everyone else???? Hope you're all ok:hugs:

Not a huge amount of news from this end really...chart is still ok...I think:shrug: Managed to lose another 2lb today at weigh in so feeling quite pleased with myself:winkwink:

:hug:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you welsh :hugs: just wanted to pop in before bad and tell you congrats on the weight loss. you are doing an awesome job! :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - i'm with welsh. chart looks AWESOME. let's hope that temp stays up! :dust:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww thanks babe....You're all probably sick of me coming in with the weekly results but your support means so much:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

whatever, we all have our own little thing to add to the forum. mine is a daily i miss DH post, yours is how good you are doing at weight loss post, kel is about something to do with the 80's.... :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats on the weight loss! Wish you could send those pounds to me over here, i want to gain about 30 lbs or so. 

Not sure about the garlic capsules, i guess you could try. I just eat it raw but i dont chew it up and stuff, like i said i just swallow it with food the same way i take my multivits.


----------



## SBB

Yay well done welshie!! :happydance: you're doing so well! 

I've put on 2lb :D 

Never how long do you and DH stay in the army? Is it for a certain amount of time? Can you choose to leave - I guess not? Sorry just wondering when you will get to be together properly! I know you're prob off to bed so no need to answer now! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

AJThomas said:


> Not sure about the garlic capsules, i guess you could try. I just eat it raw but i dont chew it up and stuff, like i said i just swallow it with food the same way i take my multivits.

Hi AJ!

So when you eat the big bits of garlic, can you taste it later?! 

X x x


----------



## mandy121

sorry never hope u get to see him as planned still xxxxxxxxxx

and yeah welsh im good .. xxx ty xxxxxxx


----------



## nevertogether

lurking a bit still since DH just called. in the army we have contracts. mine is for 6 years and so is DH's, but he joined before i did so his should be up beginning of 2011 and mine should be up the end of 2012. if i do get pregnant, we are given the option to chapter out, which is something that i might plan on doing...but i really love my job. not more than :baby: though. we've been doing this since sept of 08. i'd say we've been together about 5 months in our 1 year and 6 month marriage. :shrug: what doesn't kill us only makes us stronger..


----------



## SBB

That's not so bad then never... Its not soooo far in the distant future you'll be togther full time with bubs (or 2!!) :happydance: 

that's hardly any time to have spent together though since you've been married - but it goes to show you are clearly very in love and if you can get through that you can get through anything!

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i said that so wrong, mine is up the end of 2014. i started to think, sweet, two more years...but then i remembered it's four. DOH! but, whatever, lol i can spend my time counting down or just living in the now. i'll just do the now. i hope that if we get to see each other for just one day, that we still catch that eggy..if it's meant to happen it will. thanks for keeping my chin up girls. good night! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Oh no! That's much longer! Well if DH gets out in 2011 maybe you should take the option to leave when you get pregnant :D

night Hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

hey guys.... gotta love coming back from a mini vakay and all the work is placed on your head... hmfpt

anyhoo

ok let me see if I can remember everything? 

Never so sorry about maybe only seeing him for one day.. gotta love the Army :hugs:

Welshie.. congrats on the weight loss, I REALLY need to myself but I am just not putting any effort into it

TTC- chart looks good,, everything is crossed for you

to the new peeps.. WELCOME


waves to muh buddy SBB :wave:

and all the other gals :wave: :wave:

gotta go do some laundry from the weekend

TTYL


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww tick sorry you arent feeling so great...I think a visit to your gp is defo a good idea. Huge hugs hun!

never - aww that really stinks...I hope it changes and you will get him for like 1 whole month! 

wispy - oh I cant wait till tomorrow...I am feeling so good for you right now!

welshie - oh my testing buddy....woohoo on the 2 lbs...that is awesome work! I have a question...is it ok to diet while ttc? If so, what kind of dieting can be done?

sbb - I cant imagine you wont repeat that garlic...my girlfriend used to do it for UTI's also and she always had a odor of garlic around here...We used to tease her about it...kinda funny actually!

well I hope all you ladies are right....I hope my temp stays up...praying for it!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey kel...I am missin ya...hurry up and get situated so we can have you back...lol


----------



## SBB

Lol about the garlic!! 

I'd say it's fine to diet while ttc... As long ad you are getting a balanced diet and getting plenty of nutrients, protein etc I think it's great...

Hey kell :wave: got to love a vakay but I hate unpacking and having to wash everything :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey kel...I am missin ya...hurry up and get situated so we can have you back...lol


I know I hate when I come home and I am all outta whack.. LOL

I'll get back in the swing only to leave again in a month.. :lol: 


SBB :hi: :friends:

gosh I feel like I haven't been here for years, I REALLY gotta get back to things..... 

soooo CD10.. I can't believe I am at day 10 already... hmm hopes O day is normal again, cause this last one was ALL SCREWED up but at least I did O.... 

However the 1st time I MC I had one cycle and then NOTHING for 3 months.. I can't wait that long and I won't either.... started taking the progesterone cream on CD1 and will stop on day 14.. so :af: should come 14 days after I stopped


----------



## SBB

Make Sure you keep :sex: in case you ov soon! Are you using opks this cycle? 

Might have to finish this convo tomorrow I'm off to sleep :D 

Night all :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Actually the garlic isn't that bad, like i said i dont chew it up so if you burp or something you might taste it, same as with anything else but other than that you won't smell all garlicky. Gee, i cant remember who said their friend was using it for a UTI but are you sure she was eating it cuz some people....insert it instead, in which case you WILL smell it! 

if u cut it into vitamin size pieces and just swallow though it really isn't so bad. Also if you take it daily your pee will smell all garlicky and maybe your sweat but i take it like every 2-3 days and that will usually keep the infection at bay, if that isn't enough i'll take it like 2 days in a row and then stop. Another thing to do if you're worried about the smell is take it when you're going to sleep, hopefully you wont burp in your sleep.:thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Make Sure you keep :sex: in case you ov soon! Are you using opks this cycle?
> 
> Might have to finish this convo tomorrow I'm off to sleep :D
> 
> Night all :hugs:
> 
> X x x


yes muh love.. LOL


----------



## camilitary

THANKS LADIES ;) I saw that there is maca in fertilaid... is anyone taking this?? if so are you taking this AND maca or this in place of maca.


----------



## kenziesmommy

anyone have pcos and take maca?? i need something to jumpstart my cycle


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi hun! This is my second cycle taking it, its really good at helping with regulation!


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: ladies how is everyone ?

I'm so sorry I'm not on here much at the moment i am feeling awful and by the time i have struggled through work kids and tea i don't have the energy to even turn the computer on lol

Never :hugs::hugs::hugs: Fingers crossed everything works out for you :hugs::hugs:

Welshie, Wow another 2lbs well done you :hugs: I refuse to get on the scales :cry: all i have done is eat to keep the sickness away. In fact i lost the tv remote the other night and DH said are you sure you haven't eaten it :cry: lol.

Linny and SBB how are your little sticky buns coming along ?

Kelster, I see you there under all that laundry lol Hope this is your lucky cycle :hugs::hugs:

Mandy, How are you feeling ? any sickness yet ? 

TTC, :hugs::hugs::hugs: I can't read charts but good luck lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you :hugs::hugs:

Hello to all the new maca ladies welcome :hugs: To all the maca ladies i have missed enjoy your day :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

wow that was alot of reading!!



AJThomas said:


> Hi ladies, just realized something i thought i'd share. For a few months now i've been taking garlic like anytime i think i might be getting a yeast infection and it keeps the infection away but i also realize that whenever i take the garlic i have more watery CM. Not quite eggwhite but definitely not creamy either. So i dunno, i wonder if garlic makes the CM more fertile?

interesting...:coffee: i love roasted garlic mmmmm



Whitbit22 said:


> This is actually one of the things I found when looking for ways to get better CM. You're supposed to use a whole crushed clove in a glass of water around O time.. but I just couldnt see myself doing it. :haha:

:sick:



nevertogether said:


> :cry: DH just told me there is a pretty good chance i will only get to see him one day at the end of the month. nothing is confirmed though, because that's the army. i really hate it girls. :( if that happens, i will have only seen DH three weeks from january until IF i get to see him in september. i'm heartbroken right now...

:cry::cry: :hugs::hugs: sorry never :( i have a friend and fiance in the army here and I know how suddenly plans can change :( praying that the plans suddenly change for the better for you



WelshRose said:


> Hiya Girls:hi:
> 
> Never.....the last :hugs: I sent was a huge squidgey one...this one on the other hand is positively MAHOOOOOOSIVE:hugs: I'm sure we're all going to have sore knees from all the praying that everything goes as planned:hugs:
> 
> TTC.....Look at your chart buddy!!!:winkwink:.....Loving todays temp...hope it stays high for you tomorrow:hugs:
> 
> Wispy....You made me chuckle sweets...you're not having any symptoms but your poor dh was going out in the dead of the night to buy something chocolatey/sweet!:shock::lol:.....You know already that everything is tightly crossed for tomorrow....to the point of turning blue:winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Where is everyone else???? Hope you're all ok:hugs:
> 
> Not a huge amount of news from this end really...chart is still ok...I think:shrug: Managed to lose another 2lb today at weigh in so feeling quite pleased with myself:winkwink:
> 
> :hug:

TTC - im stalking that chart...looking forward to your next temp :)

Wispy - i agree with welsh :) my fingers are crossed for you :hugs: that was very nice of you DH btw 

Im here :hi: just been working not getting on here as much as i would like 

:hugs: awesome work on the weightloss welsh :) i've been trying...not very hard and ill lose about .5kg then get on the scales another day and its back..I think im at a stalemate :sad2:



nevertogether said:


> whatever, we all have our own little thing to add to the forum. mine is a daily i miss DH post, yours is how good you are doing at weight loss post, kel is about something to do with the 80's.... :rofl:

:rofl:



nevertogether said:


> lurking a bit still since DH just called. in the army we have contracts. mine is for 6 years and so is DH's, but he joined before i did so his should be up beginning of 2011 and mine should be up the end of 2012. if i do get pregnant, we are given the option to chapter out, which is something that i might plan on doing...but i really love my job. not more than :baby: though. we've been doing this since sept of 08. i'd say we've been together about 5 months in our 1 year and 6 month marriage. :shrug: what doesn't kill us only makes us stronger..

thats awesome that he is up soon, will he resign? I think you might chapter out once you get your BFP :)



kelster823 said:


> hey guys.... gotta love coming back from a mini vakay and all the work is placed on your head... hmfpt
> 
> anyhoo
> 
> ok let me see if I can remember everything?
> 
> Welshie.. congrats on the weight loss, I REALLY need to myself but I am just not putting any effort into it
> 
> and all the other gals :wave: :wave:
> 
> gotta go do some laundry from the weekend
> 
> TTYL

Im walking kel...but thats obviously not enough effort either as im not losing anything :hissy:

i havent been away and i still have a heap of laundry...i can never get on top of it :dohh: Hope you enjoyed your hol :)



ttcbaby117 said:


> awww tick sorry you arent feeling so great...I think a visit to your gp is defo a good idea. Huge hugs hun!
> 
> wispy - oh I cant wait till tomorrow...I am feeling so good for you right now!
> 
> welshie - oh my testing buddy....woohoo on the 2 lbs...that is awesome work! I have a question...is it ok to diet while ttc? If so, what kind of dieting can be done?
> 
> well I hope all you ladies are right....I hope my temp stays up...praying for it!

[-o&lt;



sparkle05 said:


> :hi: ladies how is everyone ?
> 
> I'm so sorry I'm not on here much at the moment i am feeling awful and by the time i have struggled through work kids and tea i don't have the energy to even turn the computer on lol
> 
> Welshie, Wow another 2lbs well done you :hugs: I refuse to get on the scales :cry: all i have done is eat to keep the sickness away. In fact i lost the tv remote the other night and DH said are you sure you haven't eaten it :cry: lol.
> 
> TTC, :hugs::hugs::hugs: I can't read charts but good luck lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hello to all the new maca ladies welcome :hugs: To all the maca ladies i have missed enjoy your day :hugs:

Hi sparkle :) im good sorry to hear your not feeling well :(

that remote story if funny sparkle :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

jumping in QUICK to say hi......

I will write later when I get to work :)

mucho love


----------



## SBB

Hello? Hello? Hello? 

Where is everybody?! 


X x x


----------



## nevertogether

good afternoon ladies!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi everyone! Been so crazy here, we are trying to do some organization in the house.....geez my oh is a pack rat....he saves the most unecessary things....hahahahaha...anyway, just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing.

Temp is up but I looked at the fab chart I had last month and this is exactly where my temps were at 11 dpo last month so I am not to excited. I guess if anything it is good news my body is working properly! Not having any symptoms other than the norm but that is okay......I hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## nevertogether

so basically if your temp is up at 14DPO then that's a good sign, because it dropped that day on your last chart. :thumbup: come on high temps!


----------



## SBB

Yep ttc let's bring on those high temps! Last month your chart had more of an upwards trend - but I see what you mean and can't blame you for not being excited... 

Everything crossed for you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

DH said i can come see him this weekend. :thumbup: however, my unit has put me on call which means i can't leave this area (DH is 2 hours away) so it might be a nogo depending on if they pull me off or not. BLAH! :nope: still hoping to see him on the 29th and 30th at the end of the month too. lots of praying i'm doing here girls! i hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## Whitbit22

:wave: Hi girls!

Still prayin for ya sweetie! Things will work out :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yay never I hope they let you go :D 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Girls....hope you're all having a good day:hugs:

Nothing really to report, I'm still spotting free:yipee:....Had a rise on the chart this morning....but have been having cramps all day...can't decide whether it feels like nasty pre-AF ones or trapped wind:blush::dohh::lol:


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay! :yipee: Glad things have straightened out hun!


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - oh I hope they find someone else to stay there this weekend and you can go see him!

welshie - whoop whoop for not spotting &&& that upward trend....lovely!

Sbb - thanks for looking...do you know anything about cm???? I have only really started getting it on clomid but have been trying to record it. Today I had some that looked like ewcm (really strecthy and clear pieces) but some that also looked lotiony (white and creamy) it was all kinda mixed in together....sorry for being graphic!..does that make sense? How do I record it on FF?


----------



## nevertogether

this late in the cycle..that sounds good to me! :thumbup: hopefully another girl can tell you how to record it as i'm not so great at it.


----------



## Linny

:hi: girls, just a quick hello!! Hope were all ok :hugs:

Took afternoon off work cos been feeling crappy the last two days! Off to bed in a mo so just had a quick read of the posts ive missed

Awwwww never hun :hugs::hugs: NOOOOOOOOOOO!!! There not allowed to take yours and DH's time away!!! Its all planned!! I really REALLY hope things work out where you get to see him :hugs:

Welshie.....fab news on the weight loss, your doing brill hun :hugs:

sparkle.....I hear you on the feeling crappo, all good signs though I hope :hugs:

Tick.....so sorry witchy witch caught ya! She's a real bitch. Defo make an appt with your GP even to give yourself peace of mind. FYI....my LP was 9 days on average :thumbup:

Hey SBB, Kel, Dandy, AJ, Whit, TTC, Wispy, Del.....hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Sorry to hear you're feeling crappo Linny:hugs:....but as you say....good signs:winkwink:

:hug:


----------



## WelshRose

TTC....You're chart is looking fine hun:hugs: Did you decide what to put down for your cm? I think I'd go with what it was most iykwim. I'm getting creamy and in abundance...kept sloping off work today for loo visits to check I hadn't started bleeding:dohh: No sign of anything thou. I guess tomorrow could be a real test as I usually always get spotting at 9dpo for the last few days of the cycle before the witch....Keeping everything crossed for us both:hugs:

Delia...how are you doing in the tww babe?....ready for saturday???:winkwink::hugs:

Wispy......where are you.....???? Hope you got a beautiful set of lines this morning:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

morning all, nothing new to report here :) hoping and praying that the vitex brings on Ov this month


----------



## SBB

Hey girls... 

Our brown cat is poorly so had to take her to the emergency vet. I'm feeling v sad I hope she is ok... 

Welshie your chart is looking nice - I had af pains about 7 dpo and also had a little blood so panicked and thought it was af! It wasn't though :D so hope it's a good sign for you. Lots of creamy cm is also good! 

TTC I'd prob do as welshie said and record what there was most of. I don't think FF gives enough options for CM. Mine was mainly lotiony, but I also had sort of clearish slightly milky stuff with little clumpy White bits in! Then just lotiony I think. And lots of brown spotting :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

hey guys!!!! what a horrible day.. UGH...... a 1hr and 30 min commute home.. BLECK and in the rain.....

sooo my OPK lines are getting darker but def not a positive yet..... whoop whoop.. LOL 

but just have no energy at all............... :nope: :nope: :nope:

Never- I HOPE they get someone to cover for you :hugs:

TTC- still looking good babe... :)

Linny sorry you are not feeling up to par,.. but that's pregnancy for ya :winkwink:

Hey Whit nice to see ya around.. :)

SBB--- muh friend.. anything good to read lately??? :winkwink: how ya feeling?

OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SBB..... I am so sorry.. :hugs: I hope kitty is ok tooooooooooo 

Hey Dandy :hi:

Welshie- glad no spotting for ya

Wispy--- hope all is well with you

Sparkle...... how's my other preggo friend doing tooooooooo

hmmm haven't seen Celtic around in a bit..... 

crap I know I am missing peeps


----------



## SBB

Hey kell :wave: 

Ooh glad your opks are getting darker :happydance: 

Poor you I always feel sorry for you on Wednesdays :( 

I am good hun, nope no interesting Reading lately - will keep you updated :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

yeah a TAD BIT -yesterday's was null, a line but really faint, today's a tad darker then yesterday's, so I am Xing everything that we get +++ soon... 

I don't know WHY I only get the surge with my FMU???? weird... so I gotta remember to do it right away.. LOL

Dang I want some good reading... :rofl: 

glad you are feeling good................


----------



## SBB

I always use fmu for opks! I can't hold it for long enough in the day! 

Yay I hope it's soon then I get to chart stalk you again :D 

Just realised it's midnight so have to get to bed! 

Chat tomorrow I hope :hugs:

X x x


----------



## kelster823

NITE SWEETIE :friends: talk in the am

YAY chart stalking again and this time, as you would say it, properly.. :rofl:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Well, Hello All!!! I got called into work last night so I slept all day. I tested today and BFN...but it's OK....I've got a plan and I am gonna kick my losing weight into high gear the next couple of months and I'm going to yell at my Dr to quit jacking with my thyroid meds because everytime he changes the dose it screws up my cycle....grrrrrrrr! He has changed it three times this year but I guess he is just trying to get it right and actually cares how my meds make me feel and not just about the numbers...I can't complain too much.

Welsh and TTC: FX and ToesX and anything else that will X is crossed for you guys!!!!!! :dust: :dust:

Never: Praying that your and DH visit works out...I'm so sorry!

Kel: Glad you had a great trip!

Linny: Hope you feel better soon!!!!

SBB, Dandy, Sparkle, TnT, and everyone else...hugs to you all and have a great day!!!!

I'm going to turn up my Ipod as loud as it will go and run around my neighborhood...it just stopped raining and smells amazing outside...love it!


----------



## dandybrush

good luck with the weightloss wispy, how much do you want to lose?


----------



## MiBebe

Hello everyone! This is my first post here and I have been lurking for a while. I've been TTC for almost 5 years now, on and off, and I'm more dedicated to this now. I have been taking my Maca (powder at first and now the capsules) for the past month and a half. Aunt Flow is due tomorrow and I'm hoping she's packed her bags and not coming back until February!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks wispy - that is a great plan...sorry for the bfn!

welsh - fxed no spotting tomorrow!!!!

sbb - thnaks I put it down as ewcm...but we will see what tomorrow brings.

Mibebe - welcome and fxed that yout get your bfp tomorrow!
night night to all my maca ladies!


----------



## AJThomas

Its pretty boring over here right now, just waiting on O day. i'm on CD 12 now so i expect to ovulate between day 14 an 16 so let's hope i can catch the eggy.


----------



## nevertogether

welcome mibebe! :hi:


----------



## Wispyshadow

SBB: I just read back a few posts....Is your cat OK? 

Mibebe: Welcome and :dust:

Took 1000mg of my Maca this afternoon with my prenatal vit with DHA and Omega-3.
I ran, did three sets of crunches, pull-ups (hate them), curls, sumo squats, lunges, push-ups, and leg lifts. I just have to get my snacking under control. I eat when I am bored and LOVE food. 
I am aiming to lose about 30lbs. that would be my final goal. I really want to tone up too. They go hand in hand. My trainer is out of town this week so I'm on my own. I worked out yesterday and today. I am planning to do a five day workout and six days cardio. If I can stick to it for 30 days it will get easier it's mostly powering through the first two weeks that always gets me.


----------



## nevertogether

wispy that is awesome, good job! i wouldn't work out if the army didn't make me so much kudos to you for doing it on your own. :thumbup: i remember doing pull ups in basic, i can't even do one on my own. :haha: today we did full body work out and my quads are going to be so sore tomorrow! i try to do 100 sit ups a night but that seems to never work out. i have a PT test on july 2 and i'm hoping to max everything out and get a 300 (which is perfect..) how is your wait for AF??


----------



## Delilahsown

WelshRose said:


> TTC....You're chart is looking fine hun:hugs: Did you decide what to put down for your cm? I think I'd go with what it was most iykwim. I'm getting creamy and in abundance...kept sloping off work today for loo visits to check I hadn't started bleeding:dohh: No sign of anything thou. I guess tomorrow could be a real test as I usually always get spotting at 9dpo for the last few days of the cycle before the witch....Keeping everything crossed for us both:hugs:
> 
> Delia...how are you doing in the tww babe?....ready for saturday???:winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Wispy......where are you.....???? Hope you got a beautiful set of lines this morning:hugs:

:hugs:thanks for asking love! doing alright, I guess. trying not to think about it so much- just because no one wants to see a :bfn:
I was at the airport in Jacksonville this morning, and after I walked through the scanner, I nearly tossed my cookies:sick:...and my nippies are so ridiculously itchy I want to scratch them off. I unconsciously and ALWAYS scratching them- and i catch myself doing it.:shy: I try not to look too much into the nausea thing, because its usual for me a few days before af...but the nips?:shrug:
So im here in Texas for a few days for a wedding hubby is standing in as best man on saturday. Two days away, but its a complete circus! I'll keep you all posted though....
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
for everyone....I'll catch up proper when I get back home.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls... 

Quick hello taking cat to the vets again, she seems
a little better but won't eat or drink a thing :( 

Catch up later x x x


----------



## dandybrush

oh sbb hope your cat gets better :(


----------



## yazzy

Good morning - or afternoon. evening wherever all my maca buddies are in the world!

Wispy - hope things get sorted for you soon.

Mibebe - welcome hope you enjoy your time here and get your BFP soon.

Never - really hope you get to spend some time with your OH this month, must be so hard being apart alot of the time.

SBB - I really hope your cat picks up and gets better soon - I have a few along with the dogs and its horrible if they get poorly.

Big hi to everyone else...still trying to get the hang of remember what everyone is up to.


----------



## kelster823

chello all

Delia... OMG your chart looks fantastic... and the symptons are great.. TEXAS where in TEXAS?????? I am jealous I love going to Texas

SBB---- glad kitty seems to be doing better, but no eating or drinkin, maybe just a lil bug or something

Wispy hun I am so sory about the BFN.....:hugs: but the workout- NICE- I wish my arse would get up and do that but :nope: 

Never- I have said that numerous times... 100 sit ups a nite--- right my belly is the worst part of me :rofl: 

I'm rockin' the beer gut :winkwink:

TTC I can't WAIT to see your temps today- mnie dropped so I am hoping for an INCREASE now

Morning, afternoon, evening Dandy :hi:

Yazzy I am right behind you, I am having a hard time following everyone- we are getting SOOO many new gals here.. but I LOVE IT!!!!

Welcome MiBebe..... hope you continue to hang with us

AJ- yep nothing to report here either really- catch that eggie- are you doing OPK as well?

:hi: to Linny, Welshie, Whit, Sparkle, Celtic


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> chello all
> 
> I'm rockin' the beer gut :winkwink:
> 
> Morning, afternoon, evening Dandy :hi:
> 
> Yazzy I am right behind you, I am having a hard time following everyone- we are getting SOOO many new gals here.. but I LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> 
> :hi: to Linny, Welshie, Whit, Sparkle, Celtic

:hi::hi: morning kelster :)

dude i suck at remembering names...so i struggle to remember everyone too :) you are awesome at getting everyone in your list kel :thumbup:

im about to go lie in bed, its a cold night and i just wanna snuggle up


----------



## kelster823

LOL

not only are you on a different day then us, you have fall almost winter going on there as well

I totally forgot til you said something about the chill....... 

sleep tight


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

well the vet has kept brown cat :( it looks like she's licked something she shouldn't have... They are doing bloods to make sure she didn't swallow it... whatever it was :shrug: 

That's quite a drop in your temp kell, lets hope for a nice rise and early ov for you now :happydance: 

Delia your chart is looking fab! And your symtoms are great - fingers crossed it's going to be your bfp! 

Hey to everyone else, hope you're all ok :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

I figured it had to be something "Brownie".. :lol: did or ate.. keep us updated :)

yep drop.. but if you look at March's chart it is very close to being the same- I cannot count my last one- not valid enough and I have no idea when my hormone levels went back to normal.... but I always have a BIG temp dip :) so we are hoping.. Jeff asked this morning how my LINES were.. :rofl: I said HUH what, he said your lines.... he meant my OPK.. so I had to show him, he is sooo cute.. :) I LUH him .. he is VERY ready to get back in the saddle again

he's gettin it now.. he even said don't we have to have :sex: a few days before.. I was impressed


----------



## SBB

Ah jeff is so cute! :cloud9: 

Yep I was going to say about the chart being v similar to march :D 

Going to get brownie back at 6 :D poor baby hope she'll be ok.. 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

Hello maca ladies. How are you all ? :hugs::hugs:

I am feeling a little worried today. I have just got home from work and thought i would talk to my maca family for some support.For the last week or so i have been feeling really awful. I have felt sick,dizzy slept the day away. My boobs have been on fire causing a few tears :cry: I have really started to feel pregnant. Today though it has all gone. I just feel normal :cry::cry: I have had quite a few MCs and they all start like this. I'm hoping that I'm just lucky this time and I'm not going to feel so ill during pregnancy but i cant shut that nagging voice up in my head. Sorry to moan :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone is enjoying there day :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG Kel he sounds like my dh...same thing....they ask it so innocently also! Nice dip...I am praying for a huge spike tomorrow!

SBB - oh now, I had no idea something was wrong with your cat...I hope she is ok.

Sparkle - Oh no hun....have you ever noticed that your symptoms come and go? Oh I really really hope all is ok....fxed for you. Will you be calling the dr?


----------



## SBB

she'll be ok, thanks hun :hugs: 

how you feeling about your chart? shame about the little dip today, I hope it doesn't mean anything... 

Sparkle I hope it's not the start of a MC :cry: could you ask for an early scan for reassurance? Poor you, you must be going crazy :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Wispyshadow

Kel: Hope you get your spike!!!

Sparkle: Prayers going out for you...praying your little one and you are healthy and growing.

TTC: Are you testing this week? How are you feeling about this month? FX and :dust: 

SBB: I'm hoping your poor kittie is OK....

HI Yazzy!

Delia: FX for you!!! :dust:

Never: I don't push myself hard enough...that's why I got a trainer. I have been a mild slacker this week but feel that at least I'm doing something. I tend to gain easily and hold onto every inch...especially my giant behind...hahaha. I do lunges all over the place...even when I mow my grass...I use a push mower and have almost an acre and do lunges across the yard while pushing the mower. That will be my cardio today:) LOL!

Welsh: How are you today? Hope things are good! 

Dandy: Hope you are having a great day!

Well I won't be on here the rest of today most likely. I have a babyshower to attend this evening....my friend is due July 4th. She is so cute with her baby bump! I have to go get her a gift today.
I hope everyone has a fabulous day! HUGS TO ALL!!


----------



## AJThomas

I know i'm not gonna remember all the names either but i hope all my Maca ladies are doing fine today.

SBB - I'm glad to hear that your cat is doing ok now

Sparkle - I REALLY hope that you're just having an easy first trimester and that your lil bean is doing ok.

Kel - Fxed for your spike, i'm not using OPKs but since my cycle is pretty regular, charting should be enough for me, i just started charting last month and i realized my O day was actually day 16 an not day 14 as i had previously thought so i think that's why catching the eggy has been evading me so far, this month's looks like it will be a mirror image of last month so Fx that i catch that eggy.


----------



## nevertogether

sparkle honey! are you going to visit the DR? i have my FX'ed that everything is okay with sweet bean.

sbb - i hope that your cat gets better :hugs:

kel - i'm rocking the beer gut sometimes too :thumbup:

wispy - i'm a slacker too! haha, maybe i need a personal trainer. i hate lunges. we did so much legs this morning that they felt like noodles!!!


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies,

TTC, i will give it a couple of days before i phone the doctors. I think they would probably just tell me to wait and see anyway. I haven't noticed that my symptoms have been coming and going. I am used to my pregnancies reducing me to my knees lol. I get really bad :growlmad:

Sbb, i had an early scan just over a week ago. Everything looked ok. Glad to hear your cat is going to be ok :hugs:

Wispy, thanks for the prayers. Have a lovely time at the baby shower :hugs:

AJT, thanks i hope it's just a very easy first tri aswell. Im sure if i was being very sick i would be worrying about that to lol :hugs:

Never, Thanks i will visit the doctor after the weekend if i still feel like im not pregnant. How are you feeling ? Are you any closer to knowing if you will be able to see DH ?


----------



## Linny

sparkle05 said:


> Hello maca ladies. How are you all ? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am feeling a little worried today. I have just got home from work and thought i would talk to my maca family for some support.For the last week or so i have been feeling really awful. I have felt sick,dizzy slept the day away. My boobs have been on fire causing a few tears :cry: I have really started to feel pregnant. Today though it has all gone. I just feel normal :cry::cry: I have had quite a few MCs and they all start like this. I'm hoping that I'm just lucky this time and I'm not going to feel so ill during pregnancy but i cant shut that nagging voice up in my head. Sorry to moan :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying there day :hugs::hugs:

Awwww hun :hugs:

I think if your really worrying you should phone the GP and see if there's anyway you can get a reasurrance scan to put your mind at rest!

I'm sure everything is just fine but I can totally understand why you are so worried, it must be so hard! 

I know I'm behind you a little but my symptoms started a week ago and somedays I feel worse than others, so it could be just a good day :thumbup:

Try not to worry too much and put in a phone call to GP hun, FX'd for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

yes, got pulled off on call this weekend so i will get to see him saturday and part of sunday, :yipee:... the dates at the end of the month aren't confirmed yet, but i still have taken leave just in case. if anything, we will get one day. not a lot, but better than nothing.


----------



## Linny

Hello ladies, Hope all are well :hugs:

:rofl: Kel, jeff sounds like my OH! Every morning when I took my temp, he'd be like 'has your temp gone up cos that means you've ovulated' He still asks if there's anymore BFP's in those words ':haha: Used to make me laugh cos usually he doesn't pay attention to anything I say!!!

Wispy.....awww how cute a baby shower. My friend is due July 3rd :cloud9:

SBB.....so sorry about your lil cat :hugs:! My sister has two and there always up to mischief. If ones ok the other is getting into bother and vice versa :dohh:

Never....any news on DH :happydance:

Del......flippin FAB symptoms, FX'd for you hun but i doubt you'l need it :hugs:

Welshie & TTC....are we still on for sunday???? Here's some extra :dust::dust::dust:

Dandy...its weird to think your in the winter time and going to bed when we get up! I always forget :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Yay Never so glad you'll get to see him this weekend! :happydance: 

Sparkle sorry I forgot you'd had a scan - too confusing with so many people! Once you see bub the chances everything will be ok is really high so I am sure it's just fine... I really hope so hun :hugs: 

Hey Linny and AJ and anyone else :wave: 

Hey everyone else, sorry in a dash, I am bursting for a wee and want to use my doppler while my bladder is full, then I am going to have a nice bath :D 

x x x


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay :yipee: so glad you get to see Dh never!!

Hi everyone! :wave:

glad everyone is doing ok :)


----------



## AJThomas

^That's great! As you said it is not much but it is better than nothing at all! Have fun!!


----------



## kelster823

SO glad Never you get to see the DH!!!! yippieeeeeeeee

SBB glad the kitty is okey dokey... :)

Sparkle-- oh honey :hugs: please do not worry, everything will be FINE......

AJ- that is good you have a regualr cycle... NOT me, well I am hoping I am finally getting there- LOL now that I should be getting ready to dry up soon :rofl:

:hi: Linny Boo, Wispy, Whit

:happydance: :happydance: my goodness, the first time I actually saw EWCM not A LOT but a tad lil lil chunck of it... oh boy am I happy!!!!! 

kay back to work, ALMOST done for the day

I am just JAMMIN out to Nickelback... DAM I LOVE THIS GROUP


----------



## AJThomas

^Yeah, i'm happy cause right after coming off the pill my cycle was going haywire but it is settling down again. Fortunately i wasn't on the pill very long, just 1 year cuz i was so scared of it messing me up. Since then we've just been counting the days to know when is safe and when is not, now i'm counting days again for the opposite reason.

Was just looking at the first page, May was a good month for BFPs in this thread, hopefully this month will be even better!


----------



## MiBebe

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome!
I'm enjoying reading everyone's posts, this seems like such a lively thread.

I bought a bunch of $1 pregnancy tests from the Dollar Tree LOL I am wondering if I should be buying one from Walgreen's instead. I promised myself no more pregnancy tests for a week. I have a drawer full of used ovulation and pregnancy tests. Its starting to look a little crazy LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - yeah not feeling so great about the chart but who knows right.

sparkle - aww you must be going loopy waiting. I hope all of you symptoms return with a vengeance!

wispy - I will not test until at least sunday. Have fun at the shower

welshie - how are you doing hun, hows those symptoms?

never- that is great news! Awww....so wonderful you will get to see him again thsi weekend

Mibebe - I have heard those dollar store tests are supposed to be pretty accurate and v. sensitive so I think you are good. I wish I had one for sunday.

Does anyone know the sensitivity of the EPT pregnancy test. This is the last test I have and I am probably going to do it on Sunday.


----------



## nevertogether

https://www.babyhopes.com/pregnancy-test-sensitivity-comparison.html check this link out ttc


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh thanks! I will check it out!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok it is 25 miu...that is good even though I will be testing with it before af is due right?


----------



## nevertogether

from what i could find it says that a 25miu test should show up correctly at 10DPO.. 

"If a woman is pregnant, the amount of hCG in her system should be around 25 mIU at 10 dpo (days past ovulation), 50 mIU at 12 dpo, 100 mIU at around two weeks dpo. Blood tests can determine pregnancy as low as between 5 to 10 mIU/hCG, though with levels of 5 mIU, a conclusive determination cannot be made without risking a "false positive" (as low levels hCG can be present in the body without pregnancy). "


----------



## kelster823

AJ- LOL I know what ya mean :rofl:



> I bought a bunch of $1 pregnancy tests from the Dollar Tree

BIG TIME :rofl: you probably looked like me in March.. I stopped every Wednesday and bought a min of 5 each time.... they are reliable

TTC I bought 50 off Ebay (like for $17.00) back in March LOL so am I very good on tests.. LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok thanks never. Well I guess this one will work...now I have to build up the courage to test on sunday...haha...I made a deal with myself. If my temps stay above 97.9 on day 15 I will get out of bed and test.


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh ok thanks never. Well I guess this one will work...now I have to build up the courage to test on sunday...haha...I made a deal with myself. If my temps stay above 97.9 on day 15 I will get out of bed and test.

babe you are SOO much better then me, I would be testing already :winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

that sounds like a good idea girl, considering you usually get your dip at 14DPO. if you don't get that it's a good sign and then we will all be here rooting for u on sunday! :dust:


----------



## WelshRose

Hi Everyone:hi:

Sparkle.....I'm sending you a huge hug babe and as the others have said already I hope and pray that it's just a good day amongst the icky days:hugs: I definately get onto the gp thou after the weekend if you still feel the same. I'm sure they wouldn't mind sending you for a reassurance scan:hugs:

SBB...how is your cat now hun? Hope she is ok. Enjoy your bath babe:hugs:

TTC...How are you doing today chick? Hope that cm has fallen into one camp so it's easier to record:winkwink: I'm going to take a peek at your chart in a mo hun:hugs:

Delia....I so want you to be the 2nd :bfp: of June on Saturday before TTC & I hopefully join you on Sunday:winkwink: Hope the wedding goes ok Hun...Is Texas far for you to go?....My geography of the states is shocking I hate to admit:dohh::blush:

Kel....Aww bless Jeff:lol:....Go and catch that eggy girl:winkwink::hugs:

Dandy...Hey sugar...hope you're all cozied up:hugs:

Whit...Hope the evil ol hag bag is getting ready to leave already:hugs: 

Wispy....You put me to shame girl....My gym stuff is still folded neatly in my gym bag from a couple of weeks ago....must get back to it. Any more middle of the night cravings?? Hope you had fun at the baby shower:hugs:

Linny...hey gorgeous:hugs: How are you doing today sweets? Having many adventures in your lil car? :hugs:

AJ....I echo your thoughts Hun....hopefully this month will be even better!

Never....:yipee: for the weekend chick:hugs:

TnT...where are you sweets?

MiBebe...A big welcome hun...if a lil late:dohh: Heaps of :dust: to you:hugs:

Big hugs to all those that I have not mentioned....it's not intentional:hugs:

News from here....NO SPOTTING!!!!:happydance::headspin::happydance:....:rofl:
Whether it's bfp or not this month it is a major achievement for my wonky uterus! As I said yesterday I do usually spot from 9dpo but there hasn't been even the faintest sign of any :yipee:....Chart done a lil dip this morning but nothing major.
I'm going to have to move those hpts from the bathroom cupboard tonight so I'm not tempted tomorrow morning:dohh::lol:.....POAS-Annonymous here I come:lol:

Big hugs guys and Ooooodles of Love:kiss:


----------



## kelster823

> News from here....NO SPOTTING!!!!

FAn-farking- tastic girl.. WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## nevertogether

:happydance: to no spotting! :headspin:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah welshie.....looks like we both had a dip this morning! I am so happy for no spotting....I really hope this is a sign for BFP! POAS anonymous here you come!

kel - hahahaha, I just dont handle the bfn's to well...hahaha almost like not knowing and hoping is better huh? I cant seem to make up my mind which is better....lol


----------



## nevertogether

i am only 3 days away from my lucky cycle! i'm hoping AF starts monday and i'm right on track :thumbup: got my FX'ed for you TTC


----------



## nevertogether

how weird, if you look at my march cycle and this cycle i have a flat temp the same three days... wow!


----------



## kelster823

> kel - hahahaha, I just dont handle the bfn's to well...hahaha almost like not knowing and hoping is better huh? I cant seem to make up my mind which is better....lol

me neither babe me neither- my March BFP was the FIRST EVER that I saw on a test-after soo many years of blank white starring back at me...

we are all here for each other and we wil get those BIG BEAUTIFUL :bfp: man can you imagine us having a HUGE BABY SHOWER just for us,, LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - I also have my fxed for you...I really hope you guys make magic!!!!! That is a good thing about you temping now...you can see the trends and if anything is out of teh norm it is a good sign!


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> how weird, if you look at my march cycle and this cycle i have a flat temp the same three days... wow!


weird :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

:rofl: jeff texted me----- Operation lil Brodey/Dani is now in effect starting tonight... LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww kel that would be awesome! imagine how all the lovely bumps would look together!


----------



## nevertogether

haha kel, you crack me up!! ttc that is a good point! i get to get some fun :sex: in this weekend right before AF :happydance: but then it's straight baby dancing the end of the month. i told DH i was O'ing then and he said. i know you O at the end of the month already baby.. :haha: well, it's my bed time lovely ladies. up a little later than usual. did my 100 sit ups! good night!!


----------



## kelster823

Nite nite Never------ good for you and the 100 sit ups...:thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> awww kel that would be awesome! imagine how all the lovely bumps would look together!


cutie bumps :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

nite nite never!

Kel - omg jeff is hilarious! That is so funny! hey at least we are having fun with all this ttc stuff right!


----------



## kelster823

hee hee for some reason this month he is VERY INTO everything.... I guess cause he knows we aren't getting any younger


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks girls:dance: 

TTC....let me know babe if I need to save you a seat at the POASA meeting:winkwink: Personally I have to know rather than not know and hope...the wondering would drive me nuts...well even more nuts:loopy::haha:

Never...That's fab about your charts hun. I must admit I use the chart overlay loads and generally they're pretty close each month in the shape that they make even if the temps aren't identical:thumbup: I shall keep everything crossed for the :witch: on monday for you...and that really will be the last time that I am able to perform that wish:winkwink:

Kel...:lol::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

welshie I tell you what, i think I can qualify as your sponsor....LOL

Kel - that is awesome....my dh was really into it at first but now I think he is just being patient....He is out fishing right now without me ;( I had to stay here and deal with some clients....oh well, I hope he brings home some fish for dinner!


----------



## kelster823

what kind of fish? Haddock is my FAV!!!! yuummyyy Jeff will charter a boat when we go to Maine for the day and bring back Haddock, Cod, and something else

They filet it right on the boat and we bring the deep fryer up and have FRESH beer batter OMG I am in heaven that day


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG kel, I have always wanted to go to maine and just....EAT!!!!!!! We have friends in boston that have a cottage there and I think we might be aroudn that area for my bday this year.....If we dont go there then we are coming to Atlantic city to lose some $$ in the casinos......hahahaha

No he is most likely mahimahi or tuna fish...they go out about 25-30 miles and catch them...then dh cleans and filets them up for us. It is flat calm here today so the fishing will be a treat. I really wanted to go...maybe next time.


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> :rofl: jeff texted me----- Operation lil Brodey/Dani is now in effect starting tonight... LOL

:rofl: woohoo!!!! 

We all know what you're doing tonight :sex: :winkwink: :winkwink:

you lot are very chatty this evening sorry I'm v tired and giving brownie lots of love :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww send brownie some love from the maca ladies!


----------



## kelster823

ohh MahiMahi is YUMMY and well Tuna is OK.. not a big tuna fan


never been to Boston I only drive thru Mass to get to Maine but I have PLENTY of friends and well now family there too

we will do one night as lobster/ piss clam nite toooooo.. 

yep yep SBB you know :winkwink: already put it on my chart :rofl:

hell when I saw the eggie white chuncks I texted him ASAP.. :rofl:

awww yes give brownie all the love from the gals here... nice lil rub under the chin for me


----------



## ticktock

hi all, had a quick read but forgotten half of it as I am a numpty lol and still ill too so brain not working doh

Hope everything works out for you Never, from getting the time off right down to a BFP!!

Good luck to welsh and ttc! Am especially pleased to hear of no spotting welshie as its my nemesis too! Will be v exciting to get more bfps! Hope your cat feels ok soon sbb, have fun bding kell :haha: 

Thinking positive thoughts for ya Sparkle x

Prob forgotten loads as soooo many of us now, but hope you're all ok x

Got my pre-seed today yey old witch as nearly left the building so can test it out soon whooop

Just gonna drink my rrl tea (no mean feat wit bad throat :nope: ) and then I'm off to bed, lots of noisy babis to look after tomorrow, night night xx


----------



## SBB

Hope you feel better tomorrow tick :hugs: 

Brownie is extremely affectionate she is loving her cuddles - I think she's just so pleased she didn't get left at the vets! She's def on the mend and eating again :D 
thanks for all your brownie love, sorry for going on about her but she's like a baby to me! 

Yay for ewcm kell it's v exciting! 

Welshie your chart is looking good and I'm so pleased you've got no spotting! :happydance: 

TTC will stalk ya tomorrow. :winkwink: 
X x x


----------



## kelster823

> thanks for all your brownie love, sorry for going on about her but she's like a baby to me

why are you apologizing? 

PLEASE I know EXAXTLY how you feel- they are our babies.. 

when my doggie Kita passed 3 years ago I was a BLUBBERING MESS for WEEKS.... I loved that dog sooooo much.. I still have her BEAUTIFUL face as my background on my puter :) and I will not change it... see I get all choked up just thinking about her- I gots tears in my eyes


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh geez dont worry about that sbb....I was so attached to my furbaby when he died i still havent got the heart to get another. So I completely understand. Scary that I love him so much!

kel you are hilarious! Jeff doesnt know what is in store for him tongiht...hahaha

tick - sleep well hun! Have fun with the preseed.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning all :coffee:

Kel - your OH sounds soo sweet :hugs:

sparkle - im sorry you were feeling so down :hugs:hopefully you were just having a good day and will feel like crap tomorrow (pregnancy symptoms i mean)

Wispy - i dont push myself at all, i walk for about 40 mins a day...but to do any more than that requires too much effort :dohh: Im soo glad its friday :happydance: we have a long weekend so i get 3 days off woo

never - :happydance::happydance:yay for getting to see your OH this weekend wooo

linny - its weird to imagine my day is happening while you are all sleeping..its a bizarre thought :)

sbb - glad brownie is on the mend, dont be sorry for talking about your baby on here :) my dog is my baby i always say he was my first born son :thumbup: prob a little OTT but i love him soo much i cry just thinking about losing him :cry:




kelster823 said:


> thanks for all your brownie love, sorry for going on about her but she's like a baby to me
> 
> why are you apologizing?
> 
> PLEASE I know EXAXTLY how you feel- they are our babies..
> 
> when my doggie Kita passed 3 years ago I was a BLUBBERING MESS for WEEKS.... I loved that dog sooooo much.. I still have her BEAUTIFUL face as my background on my puter :) and I will not change it... see I get all choked up just thinking about her- I gots tears in my eyesClick to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

no I don't think *I * know what I am in store for... :rofl: 

well what did the hubby get ya or is he still out on the water? dam I wish I lived closer- I just LOVE fresh fish and Jeff doesn't eat it soooo I don't eat it at home

I go NUTSO while we are in Maine- I prefer the fish over the lobster


----------



## kelster823

chello Dandy!!!! 

LOL so funny to see June 11th already on your chart.. :rofl: are you doing OPK's as well?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh tuna dont really start biting till right before dusk so he will be out until maybe 8pm but then to clean up the boat and stuff he wont be in the house till about 9. Luckily we live on the water so he just docks and walks in the house. I wish you lived closer to...hahaha...you could sit here and wait with me!!!!

Hi dandy - how are you doing today hun?


----------



## dandybrush

im good thanx guys :) im at work...obviously procrastinating

no kel i dont do opk's...

ttc i LOVE tuna...mmmm sashimi mostly mmmm

my most favouritist seafood is mud crab mmmm and oysters kilpatrick (small ones)


----------



## kelster823

ticktock said:


> hi all, had a quick read but forgotten half of it as I am a numpty lol and still ill too so brain not working doh
> 
> Hope everything works out for you Never, from getting the time off right down to a BFP!!
> 
> Good luck to welsh and ttc! Am especially pleased to hear of no spotting welshie as its my nemesis too! Will be v exciting to get more bfps! Hope your cat feels ok soon sbb, have fun bding kell :haha:
> 
> Thinking positive thoughts for ya Sparkle x
> 
> Prob forgotten loads as soooo many of us now, but hope you're all ok x
> 
> Got my pre-seed today yey old witch as nearly left the building so can test it out soon whooop
> 
> Just gonna drink my rrl tea (no mean feat wit bad throat :nope: ) and then I'm off to bed, lots of noisy babis to look after tomorrow, night night xx

Hey Tick- you may want to change your FF link.. it takes me right to mine.. I clicked on yours and I was like OMG her chart looks just like mine :rofl: 

go to sharing on the right hand side and then home page set up, you will see your URL at the top :) just so we can stalk you properly :)


----------



## kelster823

WOW that late huh? fish are buggers aren't they LOL we could be sipping on some drinks right now if I was down there with you :winkwink:

Dandy what are MUD CRABS??? :rofl: never heard of them before, but then again we do live all the way on other side of the world from each other

My luggage made to Australia once but not me.. :rofl: I got stuck in Hawaii.. LOL

kay be back I gotta make turkey meatloaf for din din


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh me too dandy...but if he gets any tongiht I will not have any tomorrow because I am 12 dpo and want to be on the safe side....HOWEVER if af comes next week then its on like donkey kong.....


----------



## SBB

Thanks girls, I forget everyone else is just as crazy about their furbabies. Big :hugs: kell and ttc, I've never lost a furbaby but I know I'd be sad forever... 

Hey dandy :wave: 

I'm off to bed now I'm all irritable and so I need sleep! 

See you all tomorrow, have lovely evenings/dinners/days! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

night night sbb


----------



## kelster823

nite Boo :hugs: sweet dreams


----------



## dandybrush

haha kel thats funny at least your bags got this far :) um mud crabs are a type of crab...they have lots of meat and are delicious :)


----------



## Delilahsown

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Can we resize the hug and make it HUGE?? I feel like I just want to squeeZe everyone like crazy when I come on!!

Kel- :thumbup: Operation is a go sister!! I'm in Corpus Christi- well, right outside of anway. ITS SOOOOOOOO HOT! It's dry heat- unlike Georgia.

SBB-:hugs: how is that beanie doing sweets? And about your brownie- you can talk all day about that if you want. I think the people that have my dog are getting tired of me calling to check on her :winkwink:

Sparkle :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:- sending lots of hugs and prayers your way...

Linny- how are you feeling love? Im just keeping the faith and staying hopeful :)

Welshie- Not too far from where I live- probably about a 3 hour plane ride. I'm excited for you just having come this far with no spotting!! :happydance:
Fx'd for all of us this weekend!

TTC- I know the feeling. Its not that im afraid of the :bfn: But I think that we can all relate to the excitement and anticipation leading up to :test: time- we just all hope for the best. We have such a lovely group of women on here- so deserving of the worlds best job- being a momma! I don't think people really know or appreciate that fact until they are faced with the uncertainty that we are all going through.

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOk! So- I was really tempted to do a test today, but I didn't. im 12 DPO today and for as many symptoms i'm having- im trying my best not to read too much into it. Hoping the best, expecting the worst. I've been soooo sleepy. Yesterday and today- I took like- 2 hour naps. Today- I went out with my mami and papi just to window shop...my back was killing me. So much that I felt like I was getting pissy:blush: which is very uncharacteristic of me- so I had to put on my muzzle.:dohh:

Anyone of that i've missed- I hope you're all doing well :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Catch up soon!


----------



## AJThomas

^Your chart is looking good to me! I know i woulda pee'd on quite a few sticks by now!! Fx'd for you!!


----------



## kelster823

ahh that's where you are at.. I like Dallas better.. LMAO

I am only wishing you the BESTEST this cycle girl.. your chart still looks FAB .. I wanna see EVERYONE with a flicking :bfp: on the 1st page................

you have a really GREAT time in Texas, stay hydrated, drinks LOTS of water- Las Vegas was like that when I went there.. YUCK......... 


here's your BIG SQUISHES HUG

(((((((((((((((((((((((( ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Dandy kinda like King Crab? that is my ABSOLUTE FAVORITE


----------



## ttcbaby117

delia - Your chart does look great hun.....how is that heart rate going, i see you are still experiencing it?


----------



## dandybrush

maybe like king crab...not sure what they are haha

im going to vegas in 8 weeks :) i kinda want my BFP by then so i can surprise my family while over there then i kinda dont as im worried what it would be like to have morning sickness on the 12 hour flight to get there...


----------



## IsleChik

Quick question, I know men can take maca but is it possible to just add it to his food?
He won't take like....anything even when he's sick unless it's prescribed by a doc - and sometimes not even then.
So I'm wondering if it's possible to sprinkle some in his supper without it being obvious? :)
(I have some on order, it's not arrived yet)


----------



## AJThomas

^Lol, you probably could but i'm thinking he might notice the unusual taste? Its not unpleasant for some though so i dunno, you could try it and see.


----------



## Whitbit22

IsleChik said:


> Quick question, I know men can take maca but is it possible to just add it to his food?
> He won't take like....anything even when he's sick unless it's prescribed by a doc - and sometimes not even then.
> So I'm wondering if it's possible to sprinkle some in his supper without it being obvious? :)
> (I have some on order, it's not arrived yet)

Honestly, It makes a chocolate milkshake taste like a malted milkshake. Just tell him you added malt :D :muaha:

:wave: for everyone. I'm not very talkative lately! Sorry.. but it seems like you girls have that under control so I just sit back and watch you all! :rofl:

Kel you crack me up! :)

ticktock-we're on the same cd :D

Welshie- Yay for no spotting! I'm so relieved for you! :happydance:

Going to be a lonely night. Hubby's first day of new job I'm pretty sure they are keeping him tonight but not sure how long for. I've got plenty to do just don't want to.. :haha:


----------



## IsleChik

Thank you ladies, when it gets here - I might just see about slipping it in ....maybe into a beer :)


----------



## AJThomas

^Yeah, it's definitely better to put it in liquid if you can, may not work so well in food but in liquid you should be good.


----------



## MiBebe

kelster823 said:


> AJ- LOL I know what ya mean :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a bunch of $1 pregnancy tests from the Dollar Tree
> 
> BIG TIME :rofl: you probably looked like me in March.. I stopped every Wednesday and bought a min of 5 each time.... they are reliable
> 
> TTC I bought 50 off Ebay (like for $17.00) back in March LOL so am I very good on tests.. LOLClick to expand...

Wow 50! LOL That's awesome. I bought 4 on Monday and they're all used up :shrug: Oh well that's what I get LOL

I don't want to over-obsess :wacko: so I promised myself no more pregnancy tests. If AF doesn't rear her ugly head by Wednesday of next week I will buy a test. I am hoping and praying I can surprise my DH with a positive test for Father's day. We shall see


----------



## AJThomas

If i bought 50 all at once i'd poas like hourly! I'm just kinda obsessive like that so because of that i cant buy a test until the day i'm ready to test, if i buy it before that i'm not gonna wait, i'm gonna use it for sure.


----------



## Whitbit22

Maca is realllyyy hard to blend.. You really need to put whatever it is into a blender.. I don't think it will work with beer! Even when I make hot tea and put it in I have to stir and stir.. and it STILL clumps to the bottom.


----------



## Whitbit22

MiBebe I love your avatar! So cute!!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Well today I have AF cramps and I am bloated like a cow....Hey and I'm only a week late getting started on an already 30 day cycle...so that makes it a 37 day cycle....gggrrrrrr! I am going to give my Dr and earfull when I go to get my bloodwork done next week. So, sick and tired of them changing my thyroid med dosage. Oh, well...not a whole lot I can do about it that I haven't already done. I keep tryint to ask my DH to go and get his SA done but he is procrastinating. If it's bad then I'm not sure what road we will take after that.
The babyshower was fun...we just sat and ate dinner at a Mexican place and she opened presents and we drank margaritas...except for the preggers ones of course:) I really needed a margarita today!


----------



## Whitbit22

Yumm margaritas!! :)


----------



## AJThomas

Whit - maybe you need to mix it out a little before adding anything else, i find that with stuff that is really hard to mix, if you mix it with a lil water first and get it all creamy and then add liquid to it gradually you get a smooth texture. If you pour the liquid in first and then add the powder then you get massive clumping, not sure if it's the same with Maca cuz right now i take the capsules.


----------



## Whitbit22

Maybe I will try that next time I use it in tea, thanks. I know it helps when I mix it with splenda first.


----------



## nevertogether

good morning ladies :hi: i just wanted to thank you all for being so supportive. it's not easy sometimes and you all are always there to list. i really do appreciate it! :hugs:

delia - your chart looks freaking amazing girl! so proud you have held out this long. lots and lots of :dust: to you mami!

sbb - i'm with these ladies. my pets are like my kids too, so feel free to post anything you want about brownie! hope brownie okay :hugs:

got the same temp today, and for the past 3 days. checked my therm last night and it read 98.3 so it's working..my temp is just being weird. oh well, no biggie. :shrug: just waiting for it to drop!

i hope everyone has a great day. i can't wait to see DH tomorrow! :yipee:


----------



## Delilahsown

:dohh: Forgive my bad manners- :hi: Welcome to all our new friends!!!

I've just returned from my MIL's house- Carne Guisada, rice, beans, FRESH guacamole, home made tortillas.....after I ate, I wanted to to straight to bed! I'm just happy that DH was finally able to be with his family and all his siblings under one roof!

Kel- I'd rather be in Dallas too! Not much in Corpus...It's all Oil refineries and stuff..

TTC- Yes I still have them! I actually have an appt with my GP when I get back, so if there is a :bfp: for me this weekend- she will have to refer me to cardiology to get it looked at. It doesn't bother me, but as a nurse, I KNOW it isn't good to have those palpitations - they just happen sporadically - last a few minutes- then it goes away.

Never- :hugs:pretty excited for you , you get to see your hubby lovey again this weekend. Hopefully your plans for the end of the month work out too! I know its gotta be so hard to be apart for such long periods of time and while trying to start a family at that....but keep the faith! It will all sort itself out!

G'nite gals!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Delia: That sounds delicious...what is carne guisada? That was the special tonight at the place I ate dinner and I wasn't sure what it was I have had carne asada but not guisada. I absolutely love homemade tortillas.....heaven..yummmm!

Well the DH went and bought me a coconut cake and a diet pepsi tonight...I was sad and he wanted me to smile. If he keeps trying to make me happy I will end up as big as a house.


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies.........

wispy hun I am so sorry you feel like ca ca :hugs: but UNTIL she shows ( I HOPE NOT) you are def NOT out.. I had bad cramps when I found out I was preggos.. it scared me

Delia- that was so nice your hubby got to be with his family.....dang girl :test: already LOL 

Never I am jilled to the gills with excitment for you.........:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: you guys have GREAT time :winkwink: heee heee heeee

Mibebe and AJ.. I bought the 50 back in March of this year thinking it was gonna be a LONG process to get pregnant since it has been 19 years already- so I figured I would stock up..... but I did get the :bfp: that month only to MC in April so I am glad I have them still because I will be a POAS-oholic at the end of June .. :rofl:

chello to tjhe ladies that haven't checked in yet :hi:

SBB how is Brownie????

ps TEMP RISE......... :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: haven't checked my OPK yet still in the bathroom and well errrr umm Jeff is in there now--- I'LL WAIT.. lol 

it's a negative..... it's weird I THINK I have a positive from yesterday but i am not sure.....golly oh willacurs.. I'll take a pic and you'll have to let me know ok :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Well thank you all for asking, brownie has been back to the vet this morning, they literally looked in her mouth and that was it! But she's much better, almost back to normal. She's so funny after the vets she just rolls around on the carpet purring - I think she's just soooo pleased to be home!! 

Never that's weird about your temps, but it looks like you only have a 2dp thermometer? So really they are probably slightly varied, anything from 97.95 to 98.04 maybe? But still even then they're so close! But looking at your other charts you don't get a huge below coverline drop like others do... And AF usually comes at 15dpo... So couple more days yet! That's good isn't it though? Means you won't have AF when you see Hubby?? :yipee: 
It's great your charts seem so regular and have a great pattern. I CANNOT WAIT to stalk next cycle :happydance: 

Delia - hope you are having a great time and really hoping for a :bfp: for you. Your symptoms do sound great, but I know it's hard when everyone is soooo convinced, and you need to keep a level head just in case bloody AF shows - don't want you being too disappointed. But still, everything crossed for you! :D 

Wispy I'm sorry you've got AF pains :hugs: I hope it's not AF and it's just a little beanie snuggling in!! 

Kell - Morning :wave: :hugs: Weird about the -OPK, but don't worry too much. March cycle you only had a +ve on the day of ov. Your chart is looking v similar to that one. I think hold your wee and do another one later! 

Morning to everyone else! 

Welshie where are you hun? 

x x x


----------



## Delilahsown

Good morning Beautifuls! Well- my temp has taken a downward dive this morning!:pop: hence...that has me feeling a little deflated so im gonna see what happens tomorrow :shrug:


----------



## SBB

oh no delia :( I hope it doesn't mean anything :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## ticktock

Thanks Kell, hope I've done it right now?! 

I haven't looked at the free course yet so have no idea what I'm doing but its good practice at the mo remembering to take my temp in the morning. Just on lunch break but time to go back boooooo

Bit sad as sister thinks she may have had mc, its long confusing story as didn't know she was pregnant, will ask all your advice later if thats ok :flower:

Have good day everyone x


----------



## SBB

Tick your link is right now... 

Hope your sis is ok :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

wispy - I hope they get your meds sorted...do you think they will give you something like provera to get af started?

Kel - yeah for temp rise!

delia - Oh I really hope you get your bfp adn that your temp goes back up tomorrow.

SBB - so happy brownie is feeling better!

Tink - oh I hope your sister is ok. Please let us know how she is doing.

afm - temp stayed at the same today but I really woudl have felt better if it went up back up. Also, my boobs arent as sore or swollen as they were a couple of days ago so i think my body is getting ready for af.....that really sucks!


----------



## SBB

Hey TTC I think your chart looks good :D Hope AF isn't going to be making an appearance...
How come your crosshairs are dotted now? 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

I dont know...they came out dotted this cycle. I guess because of my cm....I know I oved on that day though cuz the pain was horrible! I really wished my temp went back up today but oh well.....life must go on, I will start to prepare for my surgery now.


----------



## ttcbaby117

btw sbb how is ollie doing? will she be coming back to bnb?


----------



## SBB

Hey hun yep ollie will be back... She's been pretty quiet but think she's allowed back soon...

Will keep my fingers crossed that the witch stays well
away :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks! Tell Olli I say hi


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - only tomorrows temp will tell. praying it will go back up for you! :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

chello chickas jumping in real quick

TTC still looking good though babe....

Delia no worries babe.... a dip is a dip and I had a really good one when I was preggos

:hugs: to both you ladies

Tick.. oh I am so sorry sweetie... my 1st I didn't know I was preggos either :hugs:

*ok need your EYES*

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests/348404-opks-yes-no-ugh.html#post5727383


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, nothing much going on here, just waiting on my temps to go up, if this cycle follows the last one then i should ov in 2 more days.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - June 10th looks like your last positive....welcome to the tww girlfriend!


----------



## SBB

Yep kell the opk looks good on the 10th early morning one... So yay if ov happened cd12!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

but isn't CD 12 WAY TO EARLY to O?????????????????????? little nervous about that

thanks MUCHO for your input ladies


----------



## nevertogether

it isn't the ovulation day that matters kel it's the LP.


----------



## kelster823

Thanks babe.. it just seems so early considering I just finished my cycle last Friday.. I guess after my last to months O'd on CD 18 and then on the 28th...., just can't get straight


----------



## ttcbaby117

No I think that it is ok to Ov that early...I think anytime before cd10 will give you a immature egg, so you are golden hun....wohoo!


----------



## SBB

CD12 is fine Hun, don't worry! See what your temps do over the next couple of days, but keep :sex: just in case! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

seriously THANKS... since I never took the time to chart anything before March- as you know I was just the WHAT EVER HAPPENS HAPPENS gal.. I am just shocked I possbily could O on CD12 

again I will be disappointed if we missed the frigin thing this month but I in all honestly was REALLY looking for a July BEDAZZLE.. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## nevertogether

lol go july bedazzle!!! i'm hoping for a late june/early july bedazzle. sigh... wish it would hurry up and be the end of june so i can try but also don't want it to hurry up because after that it will be three or four more months til i see DH. i'm so spoiled with him in germany!


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - you are heading to see him tomorrow right...woohoo!


----------



## ticktock

Hi all, well it seems she has had a mc but not really sure. She's on the pill but 2 months ago she missed a few at beginning as ran out or something like that, then she missed 2 periods and first time she got negative test then 2nd time she had cramps but no period, still a negative test at the docs then shes just had a horrific period this week.

So she rang the doc as wants to sort her pill out and as period so bad and he said 'oh actually ur last test was very faintly positive' so shes had a blood test and get results in few days. What a nightmare. 

Sounds to me like an early mc as tests were either neg or faintly pos but as she carrried on with the pill its not given her body time to get back to normal apart from the weekly break from the pill.

Shes not really sure how to feel but I think she's holding up ok as shes that kinda person but I hope shes ok soon! And she lives 2.5 hrs away so can't see her or her hubby for few weeks yet.

Thanks everybody for letting me let it all out! X


----------



## Wispyshadow

I have an appt on Monday morning to followup on my new med dose...I'm going to also talk about my lateness...I'm taking my boxing gloves..hahaha! I'm not sure what he will do if anything. My DH is supposed to be calling today about getting his SA done.

Kel: Looks like the June 10th was the day...FX'd...:dust:

TTC: how are things looking for you? Did the DH bring home a good dinner?

Delia: Hope TX is fun! Can't wait to hear your result on Sunday! :dust:

Whit: Sorry I haven't said hello! "HI!!!!"

Ticktock: so sorry about your sis, I hope everything is OK. 

HI Welsh!!!!


----------



## SBB

Sorry about your sister ticktock, I hope she'll be ok... 

Good luck at the docs tomorrow wispy I hope they get it sorted for you 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Hey girls!!

Wow you've been a chatty lot :haha:

Kel....I was gonna say CD12 for sure :hugs: WAHOOOOOOO!! 2WW here you go!!!

Never...:yipee::yipee: so happy you get to see DH this weekend :happydance:

Wispy....good luck at the docs, give him what for :hugs:

TTC & welsh....so excited for your testing date sunday. i am keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you both :hugs:

Tick....Awwww so sorry to hear about your sister. i hope she gets the answers. It must be so hard to be so far away but I'm sure your being a fantastic support :hugs:

Sparkle....how you doing hun? :hugs:

Del....I was reading your post about getting back from your MIL and my mouth was literally watering at the meal you'd had! I LOVE guacomole (sp?) Anyway, your having FAB symptoms so keeping FX'd for you! When you testing? :hugs:

Hey whit....lovely to see you on here again hun. Hope your well :thumbup:

Dandy....of course you'l be the land of nod but I hope you have a good day :happydance:

Hello to all the new ladies! Hope the maca brings you lots of luck x x x


----------



## Wispyshadow

Linny: How are you feeling? 

I am so ready to go rounds with the Dr...grrrrr! He usually cowers and does what I ask anyway so hopefully it won't get too ugly...LOL!!! Just kidding! He is a pretty good doc and just is concerned that I have been on too low a dose and then too high of a dose and on too low I won't ovulate but on too high a dose it can cause MC and other issues with the growth of the baby. It's gonna take some tweeking but I am just sick of it being changed so much lately. 

Never: HOORAY!!! I bet you feel like a kid before Christmas!!

Sparkle: How are things? Are you feeling good?(((Big Hugs)))

SBB: Glad everything with Brownie worked out...poor thing:( Your little one has fingernails and hair now....that is so cool!!

Dandy: hope you are having sweet dreams! 

Kels::dust: :dust: :dust: 2ww, 2ww, 2ww, ahhhhhhhh:) :dust: :dust: :dust:

So Delia testing Sat? (right?), TTC and Welsh testing Sun? (right?)


----------



## kelster823

Thanks Wispy.. :hugs: for the dust.. go round with the doc and beat him/her up dammit

I texted Jeff and told him looks like yesterday was the O day and he replied "he shot up there good"... :rofl: gotta love him... 

LINNY BOOOOOOOOOOO how ya feeling babe? Miss seeing you around here everyday and your crazy ways....

SBB how is Brownie doing today, still good?

Tick I am sorry to hear about your sister :hugs: thinking of her and you


----------



## SBB

Lol jeff is funny! 

Brownie is doing good, back to normal I think! Thank god... 

Wispy I know it's weird to think it has finger nails! Still doesn't even seem real! 
Speaking of finger nails, does anyone else have great nails because of the pregnacare or prenatal vits? Mine look great and really long since I started taking them! 

Wispy that's such a pain with your meds, I hope they can get it right for you... 

X x x


----------



## Linny

:hi: kel!! 

I know i always seem to miss everyone! I'm such a lightweight these days :hugs:

Jeff makes me laugh so much :haha: Men are always so proud of themselves aren't they :haha:

My OH has a swagger now he's got me pregnant :haha:

Wispy.... I never realised how difficult these meds would make ttc for you :hugs: It must be soooo frustrating! I really hope they figure something out that works perfectly for you :happydance:

SBB...glad brownie is ok hun xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

tick - sorry to hear about your sister, I hope she gets back on track real soon. can you go and see her this weekend?

Wispy - oh good that oh is getting the sa...its best to rule it out. Yeah lace on those gloves tight and get what you want out of him! I think I will be testing on Sunday if I can hold out...LOL...people on the clomid page are beggin me to test..but I go back and forth in wanting to do it.

Kel - OMG that is hilarious....sounds like Brad....You are right they are alot alike!


----------



## kelster823

LOL I told ya TTC he reminds me of Jeff- 

SBB- nope my nails are STILL horrible but that is probably because I have tips on them because they have ALWAY been so brittle..... but mine are long.. hee hee hee 

Linny!!!!!! I would be a proud papa too and go around gloating


----------



## dandybrush

ok im away for the weekend so hope everyone has a great weekend and ill see you all next week :) :wave:


----------



## kelster823

Dandy have a GREAT TIME!!!! enjoy talk to next week


----------



## ticktock

can't go up this weekend, hopefully in next couple of weeks though.

ttc, don't know where you get the willpower from not to test! Will be here on sun to see the results!

I'm officially a football widow now so will probably be on here more now lol

Just watching BB, sad I know :wacko: then off to bed, night night xx


----------



## kelster823

> I'm officially a football widow now so will probably be on here more now

ahh soccer that's right the world cup thingie started right? not a fan of soccer at all, sorry hun...


----------



## SBB

Luckily my OH doesn't like football so I don't get widowed :yipee: 

Have a lovely weekend dandy 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Luckily my OH doesn't like football so I don't get widowed :yipee:
> 
> Have a lovely weekend dandy
> 
> X x x

it's soccer dang it.. LMAO :rofl: LMAO you're screwing me up... FOOTBALL is NFL FOOTBALL :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha:

https://localism.com/image_store/uploads/2/7/4/6/9/ar122200240296472.jpg


----------



## ttcbaby117

have a great weekend dandy.

hahaha, Im with you kel....its soccer!

tick - yeah it is defo. starting to get to me. I guess the lack of hpts available here help alot. Lowest sensitivity I cuold find on the island is 25 miu. that is why I have waited.


----------



## SBB

No no no girls I'm sorry, it's football!! 
Lol we could have this argument all day :haha: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yes we could...LOL...I have V. close friends from Liverpool that live here and we argue this over a couple bottles of wine all the time....


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> No no no girls I'm sorry, it's football!!
> Lol we could have this argument all day :haha:
> 
> X x x


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh poot to you.. :haha: :haha: :haha:

UK yes it is football-UGH hurts me to even type that.. :rofl: 

US- it is NATIONAL FOOTBALL LEAGUE with guys in tight ass pants that have GREAT BUTTS!!!! and they hit and tackle each other.. whoop whoop :happydance: :haha: :happydance: :haha: :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

good morning ladies! :hi: about to start my adventure to see DH. oh i can't wait hehe :) :blush: 

kel - you manage to make me laugh every single day, i love it! can't WAIT FOR FOOTBALL SEASON :) do you watch college? did you hear about USC being put on probation for 2 years? crazy! 

i hope everyone is doing well. my cycle is still doing everything it should. my temp went up today on CD29 which it usually does..should get a drop tomorrow (like last cycles) and then AF on monday...then my lucky cycle! :happydance:


----------



## jam-on-toast

GOOD MORNING LADIES!!!

I'm just back from holidays and trying my best to catch up......

Congrats to those who got BFPS and here's fingers crossed and Babydust to those of us still waiting....

I'm finally ordering my Maca Root and 'Taking charge of your fertility' book when my payment clears!!!

So, I'll be here stalking you all soon.x.x.x.


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hi:

NEVER, :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Have a fantastic day with your DH :happydance::happydance::happydance:

KELSTER, I think you OV on day 12. I always ov on day 12/13. In between pregnancies i used a persona monitor to prevent pregnancy, you have to pee on sticks and put them into the machine it then calculates whether you can :sex: or not. My OV sign was always present on CD12/13. :dust::dust::dust: to you 

TICKTOCK, sorry to hear about your sister :hugs::hugs::hugs:

SBB how is Brownie today ? Hope she is feeling better :hugs::hugs:

WHISPY, Good luck at the docs. Go kick some ass lol :hugs:

DANDY, Enjoy your weekend :hugs:

TTC & WELSHIE :happydance::happydance::happydance: Good luck for the morning lots of :dust::dust: to you :hugs::hugs:

LINNY, How are you feeling ? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Not a lot to report here. I'm still feeling a little odd although did feel slightly nauseous last night. I am off to do the race for life today so i will catch you ladies later. Enjoy your days everyone.


----------



## kelster823

Hey ladies YEP I am up early on a Saturday considering I didn't go to bed til 11:00 and then to be startled at 2:30am.... my babe got called out last night- hospital crap with an inmate who tried to hang himself-IDIOT- anyhoo they ROR him so Jeff got to come home early but scared the CRAP OUTTA me cause I wasn't expecting him til after 8am this morning

Never I am glad I can make you laugh.. :hugs: Yep heard about it but didn't read up on it.. I HATE USC...them and LSU.. I am a Fighten Irish gal- NOTRE DAME BABY.... and Jeff is a Buck Eye Fan.. THE OHIO STATE.... aren't u suppose to be gone with hubby???


GO GO GO GET OUTTA HERE AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!!! SHUE SHUE SHUE 



Sparkle................ oh hun, been thinking about you, how you feeling??? :hugs: ummm don't think it was CD12 now :( had ANOTHER TEMP drop.....................WTF......... here we go again...... if nothing happens this cycle then I will do soy next.. I can't be sitting around waiting

Jam glad to see you back...... make yourself comfortable in here and enjoy the chatter cause that is what we do best 

MORNING TO ALL THE OTHER LADIES :hi:


----------



## Linny

I'm not a football (yip sorry ladies its football!!) widow thank god. 

My OH is Scottish and and there not in the world cup (and he refuses to support England???? Don't ask me why!) They play USA today so he's got an American flag!!

He's so cocky!!


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Girls:wave:

Yep I'm with you...it's football:winkwink:...And Linny I have a Welsh husband that is exactly the same!:haha: It's great fun when England play Wales in the rugby:dohh: I love quoting the line from their song...."Feed me til I want no more".....well you're gonna have a stuffin!:rofl:....I usually have to eat humble pie after:dohh: I actually feel more Welsh than English now but that would be no fun....:winkwink::lol:

Kel...Hang in there babe....I have a feeling today or tomorrow could be the day:winkwink: I've just chart stalked and I think I would be inclined to discard the first two temps on the chart as witch ones can be a bit wacky especially cd1 and cd2...it could end up confusing the dear ff...:dohh: Get busy girlie....I so hope you catch your eggy:hugs:

Sparkle....Hey Sweetie...How are you feeling today? Good luck with the race for life....it's one I've often thought about but that's about as far as I've got....maybe next year:winkwink:

SBB...I'm glad to hear Brownie is back to her usual self hun:hugs: What have you plannd for the weekend?

Never...I echo Kel...Shuh Shuh Shuh....go get on that train and head for Lurvin Central:winkwink:

Tick...I'm sorry to hear about your sis hun, hope she's ok:hugs: How are you doing?

Delia.....I can't wait for you to check in hun....still have everything crossed for you sweetie:hugs: I had to chuckle when you said that you weren't too far from home with a 3hr flight....3hr flight for me would put me....hmmm....Africa!:lol::winkwink:

TTC....How are you Buddy:friends: Do you know I'm even surprised to be saying this but I'm actually thinking about not testing tomorrow...:shock:....Cor those POASA meetings must be good:winkwink: How about you....defo tomorrow? I'm just wondering whether
12dpo will be too early? I have FRER here and am going to try and get hold of some tests today that are 10miu sensitive...opposed to 25miu like FRER. 

Hey to everyone else...:hi:...hope you're all ok and enjoying the weekend:hugs:

Well news from this end....I've had a tiny bit of spotting but nothing to mark a towel or underwear...it seems to have stopped now...FX'd
Have cramps going on sometimes like AF sometimes not....Who knows I guess I go from being positive about it to counting myself completely out:dohh:

Big Hugs and Oooodles of Love:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

umm Welshie- your temps went UP............ hot dig-ga-dee dam....:happydance: :happydance:

I am trying to stay positive- it's just so hard though


----------



## WelshRose

I think the wait to O is the worst ever hun:hugs:...At least in the tww you can sit back and relax that you done all you could. Have you done an opk today? xx


----------



## kelster823

WelshRose said:


> I think the wait to O is the worst ever hun:hugs:...At least in the tww you can sit back and relax that you done all you could. Have you done an opk today? xx


with my FMU and it was completely negative - I cannot hold my wee for that long I drink to much water.... ahh screw it what ever happens happens- :shrug:


----------



## WelshRose

I think that's the right attitude to have sweets:thumbup: 
Enjoy the rest of your day...My Pickle is wanting to do painting....which definately requires supervision:dohh::lol: Catch you later hopefully:hugs: xxx


----------



## kelster823

bye babe enjoy painting with your pickle


----------



## kelster823

OK Delia WHERE ARE YOU did you test???

TTC I see your temp stayed the SAME.... no dip................... so DEF tomorrow you will be testing?????????

and dang it... I took another OPK test at 8:00am and it is the same as my June 10th CD 12 test WTF??????
and I got a small glob of EWCM again.. 

HOPING VERY MUCH HOPING I O today.. can't say I have all my bases covered but better then last time :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

never - oh have a wonderful weekend with dh!

Kel - sorry no Oving.....so I am here dancing on one foot for you...cuz that is the oving jig!!!! I am a huge canes fan!!! GOOOOO U

welshie - OMG, I was thinking the same thing....I am not sure i am going to test at all as I do feel almost certain that I am not pg.....all of my symptoms are just about gone and I am expecting a temp drop tomorrow. I actually drove around a few days ago looking for 10miu tests and there are none on the island....I have an ept that is 25 miu so point is...I am with you...not sure I will test!

sparkle - glad to see you are doing ok hun.....

linny & SBB- hi there, hope that lil bub is treating right!


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I usually get my dip tomorrow.....but of course dh wants to go out tonight dancing...so I am sure my temp will be off tomorrow...so to be honest I just dont know what to do. Also, another reason I didnt want to test is that I have to go with my pg friend to see our other friend who just had a baby today...I didnt want to have the bfn blues during the visit ya know!


----------



## ttcbaby117

welsh - things aer looking good for you....you have not had a spike on cd11 since hyou were pg in 2008.....that is a good sign!


----------



## kelster823

you are not out yet sweetie..... 

DAMMIT Jeff just called out again- some dam female inmate ingested drugs so they have to take her to the hospital now....................... WTH.... can ANYTHING go right for us?


----------



## Whitbit22

Kel -Sounds like my Dh I always get the prognosis for how much he has shot up there after the fact! :rofl: Definitely pos on the 10th nice going! I looked at your chart though and it looks like what mine did last cycle. It had a perfect dive and raise only to be followed by another one, and ov confirmed on the second dip and raise. :shrug: I guess only time, and lots of BD! ;)

Wispy-My best friend was on thyroid meds and she got pregnant on them and the doctor adjusted them fine the whole time, so I really hope he figures out exactly what dose is gonna work so you're not left hanging! GL on the SA :)

Never- So EXCITED for you to see DH. Hope you're having a super great time with him! FXed for you for the end of the month. :happydance:

Ticktock-Sorry about your sis hope she has a quick recovery and can figure out what's going on. :hugs:

Linny- I've been doing just fine, how are you hun? Hope everything is well!

SBB-So glad Brownie is feeling better and is home! :)

Delilah- Looking to hear from you soon hun--Your temps are still well above the cover line don't count yourself out yet!

Sparkle How are you honey? Hope all is well

TTC- I see your temps are still nice and high.. they're hanging out on an even stretch now so don't stress!

Welshie- Your temps look nice and high too! Maybe the spottings not coming back could be IB ;)


----------



## WelshRose

Whit...Oh how I hope hun:winkwink:....Thankyou:hugs:
Are you doing anything different this cycle?

Well we've just come back from MIL & FIL's house....lots of cuddles with the pups....they are getting so funny now...I promise I will take pics next time I go over.
I went and found some 10miu tests and have restocked the cupboard....4 x 10miu, 1 x 25miu and 2 x 50miu....:dohh: not that I'm an addict or anything:lol: 

TTC shall we leave it til....ummmm Tuesday? That would be my max LP ever then...usually only 10, 11 or 12 days...:dohh: I'm saying this and then tomorrow will come and it'll get the better of me:dohh: I'm not religious at all but I'm praying to the gods at the moment!:hugs:

Kel....I can't wait to stalk that chart of yours tomorrow hun:winkwink: Sending calming vibes to all the inmates so they behave and leave you guys in peace:winkwink::lol:


----------



## kelster823

:hi: Whit..... thanks I checked it out and yes they look similiar.. 


Welshie PLEASE yes send those vibes.. I need him home and in a good mood :) 

I gots twinges going on, on my right side hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm and hmmmmmmmmm again.. :rofl:


----------



## Whitbit22

Fxed for twinges!! :thumbup:

Welshie-- Id love to see pics sounds adorable!

As for POAS I was glad not to get any bfns last cycle. Cant say whether it helped a lot or not.. just gotten over the af blues. 

Was typing out a message when the power went out BOOOOOOOO

Anyway just taking the same long cocktail this cycle as last cycle.. lets hope the hsg gives us what we need-finally!


----------



## kelster823

Whit sooooooooooo glad to see you back again :hugs:

*SBB WHERE ARE YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU *


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks honey! Glad to be back.. so nervous tho! 

:happydance:


----------



## kelster823

Whitbit22 said:


> Thanks honey! Glad to be back.. so nervous tho!
> 
> :happydance:


nahh don't be nervous.... even though I am.... we just can't be..... I keep telling myself that :hugs:

Welshie your vibes didn't work.. the stupid F&*^%$&* inmate- they are keeping her at the hospital- so unless they fill OT Jeff has to stay til he is relieved................ something is keeping us from trying to have a baby....


----------



## Cornbread

I could use some prayers this weekend. I'm pretty sure my allergy crap is turning/has turned into a sinus infection. Regardless of what it is, I feel MISERABLE.


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hi Cornbread! Prayers heading your way!

Kelster: That stinks and isn't fair! I'm so sorry! :hissy:

In my house we LOVE!!!!! True Football.....GOOOOOOAAAAALLLL!!!!!!!
Go USA!

Dandy have a great weekend!
Whit so glad you are back on here...we missed ya! FX for you some twinges:winkwink: I have such issues with my thyroid meds because they removed my entire thyroid about 2 years ago because of suspicious tumors. They were benign but I didn't want to do radiation therapy to treat my massive uncontrolable hyperthyroidism. I didn't realize it could effect getting pregnant this much.:wacko:

Did Delia test today?

Well hugs to you guys gotta get ready for work...gotta love the night shift!! Get to hug and snuggle all my babies at work though.:cloud9:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! Just popping on real quick... 

Welshie and ttc your charts are looking nice :D I'm gonna pop on tomorrow
and see if you've tested... 

Kell don't worry, I did think you might have a dip today but it's still early so don't panic... Plus you :sex: cd12? So great timing! :happydance:

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - 

welshie - yeah tuesday I guess. Well listen my af should be here on tuesday...I am not feeling v. positive....all symptoms have diminished severely. boobs defo. not as sore etc...so I am really thinking I am out....so I am not going to test. 

Delia - where are you? How did the test come out?

kel - OMG seriously....dont these inmates know that we are trying to make a baby LOL

wispy - how are those eggs feeling?

sbb- glad to see you are ok...but I am not testing. have a good weekend hun!


----------



## Cornbread

Eep! Totally posted that in the wrong thread, so sorry!


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, i had my biggest temp drop today that i've had so far this cycle so i'm looking for Ov tomorrow or on Monday, everything is right on schedule. Making sure i cover all bases in case i miss the exact day.

@never: so glad your cycle is behaving and being all regular, hopefully it stays that way so everything will be on target for when you see your DH end of this month.a


----------



## WelshRose

Morning girls....:wave:

Delia....Did you test honey?:hugs:

TTC....I'm keeping hope for you sweets:hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok:hugs:

Well I didn't test this morning cos temp dipped down although not passed the last few days. There is no sign of any spotting so far and I'm back to quite a bit of creamy cm, cp is m-m-c as well. I dunno, I really can't see this being it but at the same time I've always had a lot more spotting going on by now and it never stops before starting again. If she does turn up she will have :tease: me good and proper!:dohh:


----------



## SBB

No testers then :( 

Well I've still got my fingers crossed for everyone!

Never I hope you had a lovely time with DH :D 

Im gonna do some decorating today so will catch up later.

Have a lovely day everyone...

X x x


----------



## kelster823

morning

well Jeff did get to come home around 5:00 yesterday afternoon, so I was a happy camper :) 

Welshie it is such a small dip.... DAM I was hoping for TWO testers today and looks like none now :( 

Hi and Bye SBB... :lol: have fun decorating...

Never hope you had a wonderful time with DH... :winkwink:

:hi: too all the other other ladies today

heading to a friend's son's birthday party today at 1:30 so we'll be gone all day... have a great day ladies :)


----------



## SBB

Hope you get another temp rise tomorrow kell and ov will be cd14... 

Glad jeff wasn't out too late... Have fun at the party! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

hi ladies :wave: thank you for thinking of me. i had a GREAT time with DH! our trip at the end of the month still isn't confirmed but i have my fingers and toes crossed it will happen. if i don't see him then, well it will be november until i see him again now. :sigh: so if anyone has time to pray for it to happen, like you girls have done so much already, i would appreciate it! you girls are the best! how is everyone doing? what did i miss?


----------



## jam-on-toast

nevertogether said:


> hi ladies :wave: thank you for thinking of me. i had a GREAT time with DH! our trip at the end of the month still isn't confirmed but i have my fingers and toes crossed it will happen. if i don't see him then, well it will be november until i see him again now. :sigh: so if anyone has time to pray for it to happen, like you girls have done so much already, i would appreciate it! you girls are the best! how is everyone doing? what did i miss?

OOh, I'll be praying my heart out for you hunnie.x.x. :hugs:

I PLACED MY MACA Order and got confirmation that it SHOULD be here by end of June...Just in time for my next AF arrival...

I've got some work cut out for me here trying to remember all you lovely ladies and your history :flower: Please bear with me if I get anything wrong and feel free to kick my ass or ask me any questions too :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

haha no problem jam, thank you for the help praying :hugs: get ready to ride the maca train..woot woot


----------



## jam-on-toast

I have read that this Maca can cause you/me who ever is taking it to get pretty horny and want sex a lot......Is this true?? lol...If so, can I take 2 a day! hahah

So, excited about receiving all my bits and bobs....

I ordered a Jenny renny conception predictor too today, let's see what she says


----------



## Delilahsown

Good morning ladies!

I'm sorry to have left you all hanging like that- I was the driver getting the groom and his boys to the church, the grooms personal camera photographer..blah blah blah....Texas Style Wedding- big and an all day drawn out event. But FUN!

So my test was a :bfn: I had a feeling since my temps were drastically declining which i'll have to update. and then :witch: showed up this morning! 
Even though we didn't catch that eggie this time, i'm just glad that my cycle wasn't 52 days, and that I didn't have to take the progesterone to make myself bleed- it happened by itself. So- Onward to the next round:thumbup:

We fly back home today...i'm gonna miss my parents and dh's family but im anxious to get back to my comforts of home and pick up my pooch. i really miss her !

Catch up when I get back to Georgia!


----------



## Linny

Hi ladies!!

Been feeling bit rubbish today :wacko:

How are we all??

Never.....I'm so glad you had fun with DH. I am gonna keep EVERYTHING crossed that you get to see him end of the month :happydance:

Welshie...I'm glad to hear your spotting is much better, believe me I know how annoying it can be. I seem to have started a little with it again even now!! Are you for sure not gonna :test:??

TTC....are you testing hun :hugs: Sorry if you've already said I haven't read all the posts yet!! Hope your well!

Del......:hugs::hugs: I'm sorry about the witch, but like you say its great that she came of her own accord, now onto the next month......:happydance:

Sparkle...hope your ok hun xx

:hi: SBB, Kel, Dandy, Wispy, Jam, Tick, AJ, whit.......anyone else I've forgotton :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm ready for TTC to test too. but if she feels more comfortable waiting, i'm all for it..even though she didn't get her temp dip 14DPO...sigh... love ya :hugs:

linny, i want to be your bump buddy like right freaking now dang it!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Jam I think people take as much as 4000 mcg of maca per day so u can take more than one if u want from what I've read. I'm sure the other ladies will tell u exactly how it goes. 

Afm I still have low temps today so I get another day to catch the eggy, if this cycle is like the last one then today should b the day and my temps should go up starting tomorrow.


----------



## nevertogether

good luck AJ! recommended dosage of Maca is 1,500 - 3,000mg per day. i've taken near 3,000 before and it upset my stomach, but it didn't after i lowered it. :shrug:


----------



## Linny

Awwww never i want that too, so even though I'm not religious I will say a prayer!!


----------



## Linny

AJ I took 1500 - 2000mg per day and so did OH!!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm not religious either, but i've found myself praying more the past few months. haha.


----------



## Linny

So when will you find out hun?


----------



## nevertogether

not until about the time i get to see him... army is very last minute


----------



## Linny

Thats even worse!! Jeez the army is no easy ride hey xxx


----------



## nevertogether

not at all! i'm about to head downtown. germany is playing tonight and it's supposed to be a riot. we get late work call so we can all go watch the game. so i'm going to have some brews and destress myself!


----------



## Linny

OMG I almost drooled when you said brews!! Mmmmm I so could just drink a cold beer ha ha!!

Sounds fab, chill out and enjoy! Oh and have one for me :dance:xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - just checking in. I didnt temp this morning so i wont know till tomorrow but I suspect it will be crashing down by tomorrow....Ok and no i didnt test. I will wait till Tuesday with Welshie

delia - sorry for the bfn but it seems like your cycle might be sorting itself which is wonderful news!

sbb - have fun decorating

kel - have fun at the party.

never - so happy you had a great time...I am sending out huge prayers that you get your opportunity to see him again at the end of the month!

linny - hope you feel better soon hun!

everyone else....I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi all :wave: In my boring time right after af. BLAH!

Never--keeping my fingers crossed for you honey. A beer sounds so good!!

Delilah-- :hugs: Evil witch. Glad your cycle went by itself this time though!!

Kel have fun at the party!

Sbb- Have fun decorating--sounds fun! Wish I had a project :)

Linny-Sorry you feel crap hun :(

Jam- Yay for maca!! I need to be ordering more soon. Hubby loves it.. :haha:


----------



## Whitbit22

ttc! Brave you for not testing. I didnt even bother last cycle and was kind of glad to not be obsessing about poas!! Good luck though honey Fxed for you :)


----------



## AJThomas

Hmmm, don't remember where I read that you can take between 2000-4000mcg of maca, mayb it was 2-3 I dunno. Anyway I'm only taking 1000 right now.


----------



## Wispyshadow

AJ: I take 1000 per day. I am slowly going to up it to 1000 twice a day and see how it goes. I am very sensitive to things and get migraines easily but so far using the capsules and take 1000 has been good.

I'm just stopping in the say HELLO!!! Big round of hugs for everyone. I am not looking forward to going in to work but hey someone has to pay the bills:) I hope everyone has a great night. I still have no AF and I POAS just for the heck of it this morning and BFN...so therefore I am going to request the last and final change of my med dosage tomorrow and request it to be left alone for at least 3 months to let my body be normal. I am just going to dive into my workouts and put a smile on my face and laugh because it feels good...although in certain situations would make me seem "crazy"...oh well keeps em guessing! Love to you all!


----------



## Whitbit22

I hope the meds get sorted hon! You have great PMA! Have a good night too :)


----------



## SBB

Morning girls! 

I'm so rubbish I still haven't had time to catch up! Was decorating yesterday and totally knackered myself out!

Am going shopping and for lunch with my sister today for bits for a wedding Saturday... I can't remember the last time I went shopping! 

I will be on later to chart stalk! But welshie yours is looking pretty good this morning :winkwink: 

Never hope you had fun last night, not religious either but I'll pray you get to see DH! 

Have a lovely day everyone :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:
I'm just popping on quickly as have loads to do this morning, hope you're all ok:hugs:

TTC...I have a confession hun....a darn hpt got the better of me this morning...sorry hun:hugs:

It was completely :bfn:...not even a hint of a pink line. I'm ok thou as today I have equalled my longest ever LP at 13dpo....it's only happened once before:shock: I'm having cramps and my lower back is really tight but still have quite a lot of creamy cm and no spotting....so I'm sat with everything crossed:winkwink: I'd like to get to next tuesday before testing again cos that would be the same day that I tested with Callum and I guess if I am then I'd be 5wks and only a week to stress until the 6wk mark which is when I lost all 3 of my angels. In reality thou maybe saturday:winkwink:

Right catch you all later....SBB have a wonderful time shopping and at lunch and thanks for chart stalking babe:hugs:

:hug:


----------



## SBB

Oh no welshie sorry it was a bfn :( 

Do you normally get early bfps or do they not go +ve til later.. 

It's weird that your last 2 temps are exactly the same as that November pregnant cycle :wacko: 

Still keeping everything crossed for you! And as you say if nothing else you've hit 13dpo and no spotting :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Hun:hugs:

I've got to be honest with Callum apart from increased cm which at the time I never realised was a symptom I didn't have any symptoms...other than an inkling which I guess everybody gets at some point when they're ttc:dohh: I was going for promotion in work so just put the lateness down to that really. I didn't even test before cd35:lol:

With our angels the lines have always been faint...Lil Bean which was the November cycle I got a vvvvvv faint line on an ic at 12dpo but a cb digi confirmed it...all very confusing as the ic was 10miu & the cb is 50miu:dohh: 
With Pinky and Perky I'd actually tested right up until what I thought was a period and then 4 days after it finished I tested again as had an 'inkling' and got faint lines again confirmed with a digi. So I guess yes in answer to your original question:dohh: I guess my lines don't get darker til later. 

:hug:


----------



## SBB

So there's still hope! Some people don't get lines til later I guess so you never know! 

Right I have to get ready to go out - have a lovely day :hugs: 


x x x


----------



## WelshRose

You to Babe....:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Morning....

Welshie you are still in it my friend..... you're not out yet... PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA 

SBB- boy you have been a very busy lady since yesterday

party was nice- MUGGY as hell- I don't know how my friend Jess did it.... due in 3 weeks and she was chasing her lilttle 2 year old, screaming at her 5 year old, serving people, running around... UGH she looked wonderful too--- such a cute belly 

welp my temp went up but I am NOT liking it, it spiked to high to quickly.... DAMMIT

off to make coffee and start working....

Never glad you had a great time with DH and I will keep my fingers crossed for the end of this month :)

:hi: to all the other ladies


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya:wave: 

Kel...Thanks chick:hugs: Your chart is looking fab for O yesterday Hun:yipee:....hoping for another rise for you tomorrow.

Never...so glad you had a good weekend with DH....I shall be on bended knees for the end of the month:hugs:

Wispy...hope that doc of yours listens and does as he's told:winkwink: Maybe get him to give you a blood test to check for hcg...:shrug:

Sparkle...How are you feeling chick? Have been thinking of you all over the weekend:hugs: How did the race for life go?

TTC....any signs of anything sweetie? Sending :dust: and PMA your way:hugs:

Whit...whatcha up to babe?

Linny....How are the symptoms hun? Hope you're escaping the yuckier ones:friends:

Tick...How are things with you sweets? Have you seen the GP yet? Hope the ol hag has left you by now:hugs:

Delia...Big hugs Sweetie...I hope that ol hag isn't being too nasty:hugs:

Dandy...Hope you had a good weekend:hugs:

TnT....Where are you chick? Miss you:hugs:

I'm getting this horrible feeling of missing people but....:dohh: I hope you're ok:hugs:

:hug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - 

well huge temp drop today as I suspected to I am thinking I am out of it. Not even going to test as I really dont see the point. Now I need to gear up for surgery next week. I hope this will work and my long road to a bfp will be coming to an end shortly!

Welsh - sorry for the bfn but I understand. I almost tested yesterday too....hahahha

kel - temp spike cant be bad right? Just means a strong ovulation?

sbb- have fun shopping!

all other maca ladies have a great day.


----------



## Wispyshadow

Goodmorning all! I am exhausted from working all night and I cancelled my dr appt until in the morning because I am dead on my feet. I'll let you all know how it goes...:) Thanks so much for all the support.

Delia and TTC sorry about the BFN's..BIG HUGS!

Welsh FX for your next test...:dust:

Off to bed! Love to you all!


----------



## AJThomas

ok, my temps are still low today so i guess ov is off for this month, oh well, i just have to make sure i cover all bases everyday for whenever it does happen.


----------



## nevertogether

CD1 today, right on freaking time :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

AJ, i think you are getting close...based on your CM...so keep :sex:ing hun!


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks Never, its good that your cycle is doing what you need it to do to make sure you catch the eggy when you get to see your DH.


----------



## nevertogether

my cycle is so dead on. especially my LP! makes me wonder why DH and i were never successful during two years of NTNP. hmm.. :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

i can finally be on the testing page welshie. AF will be due 14 july :happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

Well i am kind of glad that my Ov date is a little later, i was hoping for a March baby so i guess this will increase my chances of getting one, i'm just impatient for the 2ww and testing time to come around.


----------



## WelshRose

Oooh Never that's fab that she's turned up bang on time hun:yipee:

:happydance::happydance:Never Is With Us On The FrontPage!!!!:happydance::happydance:​
I cant send enough :dust: your way babe....Reeeeallllly hope I'll be adding :bfp: by you to:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: thank you welshie!!! i am trying not to get my hopes up that i will see DH at the end of the month..his unit has been super dodgy! but still trying to keep my PMA alive :)


----------



## WelshRose

Aww I really hope you get to see him hun...can't say that or mean it enough:hugs:
I was on the boards today and saw that someone was a bit disappointed with a reading that they'd received and then gail123 appeared in the thread as a new BnB member....wonder if it is the gail from our readings????


----------



## WelshRose

Hi AJ hun:wave:

I've just peeked at your chart and I'm definately with Never....It's gotta be just round the corner hun....keep on having fun:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

^thanks ladies, DH is enjoying the delay, more :sex: for him, since i'm charting and stuff tho i don't mind the delay much since i know i'll catch ov once it happens. So like you said, just keep having fun.


----------



## nevertogether

haha, glad to hear DH is happy. my DH is the same way.. he could care less if he had to :sex: three times a day every day. :haha:


----------



## SBB

Hey girlies :D 

Man I'm knackered, I hate shopping! 

Never your so lucky your cycle is always spot on... Makes life so much easier, I am hoping to do some exciting chart stalking soon :happydance: 

Kell :wave: I know I've been really busy... I need to sleep for a day now! Your chart looks good though hun I hope there's another high temp tomorrow... 

Hey welshie :hugs: any more symptoms? 

Ttc I'm sorry about the drop Hun :hugs: but I think this surgery could really sort you out, I know you're dreading it but maybe it's the answer and you'll get your bfp soon after - fingers crossed! 

AJ I agree with the others, you're only a day over your last cycle so it's prob soon and you'll def have all your bases covered! 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Welshie i forgot to say, your chart looks pretty good to me even though i'm not an expert, it's not over until the witch rides in so chin up!


----------



## nevertogether

welsh - i agree with AJ, your chart looks great.. and that LP :shock: niceeee!! :yipee:


----------



## nevertogether

SBB said:


> Hey girlies :D
> 
> Man I'm knackered, I hate shopping!
> 
> Never your so lucky your cycle is always spot on... Makes life so much easier, I am hoping to do some exciting chart stalking soon :happydance:
> 
> Kell :wave: I know I've been really busy... I need to sleep for a day now! Your chart looks good though hun I hope there's another high temp tomorrow...
> 
> Hey welshie :hugs: any more symptoms?
> 
> Ttc I'm sorry about the drop Hun :hugs: but I think this surgery could really sort you out, I know you're dreading it but maybe it's the answer and you'll get your bfp soon after - fingers crossed!
> 
> AJ I agree with the others, you're only a day over your last cycle so it's prob soon and you'll def have all your bases covered!
> 
> X x x

it does make things easier, i agree. just makes me curious as to why we haven't been able to get our :bfp: yet, :shrug:


----------



## AJThomas

out of curiosity is it possible to ov without there being a shift in temperature?


----------



## nevertogether

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Fertile-Signs-but-no-Thermal-Shift.html check this out AJ


----------



## WelshRose

Aww thanks girls...you really make me smile:hugs:

SBB...no, no more symptoms hun....still no spotting and increased cm....It's getting me paranoid...I'm dashing to the loo every 5minutes to check that spotting/:witch: hasn't started:dohh: I just hope that it ends up bfp cos if the ol hag does turn up my body will have made me look very silly:dohh::blush::lol:
Did you buy anything nice? I haven't been girlie shopping in ages and then when we do go...one day is never enough:winkwink::lol:


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww welshie- I really hope this is it hun! So excited for you!

sbb -thanks, I really hope you are right. My appt is in Florida on Monday so I am making my travel arragements now. I am so nervous...funny part is that it isnt even the actual surgery but the anesthsia is what freaks me out. I mean of course i am worried about the entire surgery and healing also. 

Never- woohoo I am so happy your cycle is so dead on. maybe it has regulated itself since being on the maca and all the other stuff. I do realize my cycle seems to be regulating itself.

AJ - I think these ladies are right....keep on bding!


----------



## nevertogether

i hope everything goes well for you honey :hugs: i'm sure it will!


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks for the link Never and thanks for the encouragement ttc, i'm not worried or stressed or anything just taking it one day at a time. Its kind of interesting cuz now i have a better idea of why it didn't happen the last few months, i thought for sure my ov was regular cause my cycles are always 28-29 days long, this cycle has been REALLY eye opening so i'm happy cause i'm learning.


----------



## nevertogether

hopefully this cycle isn't that short AJ, because if you haven't o'ed yet on CD17 and your cycle is usually 28-29..you might have a short LP.


----------



## SBB

Never did you have sex at the 'right times ' when you were ntnp or did you not take any notice really? Don't worry Hun I'm sure it doesn't mean there's an issue, the chances of catching the eggie even if you do it at exactly the right time is only 25% so if you weren't doing it just before ov then it's easy to see why it wouldn't have happened...

I was convinced for years I couldn't ever get pregnant - totally convinced! 

Welshie your symptoms do sound really good, don't want you to get your hope up too high though just in case. Ttc is too hard!! 

Ttc I don't blame you for being scared, I have never had surgery where i've been
out, but I know I would be scared. You'll be absolutely fine though, and I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end. 

AJ no I think you need a shift to show ovulation... It's to do with the progestorone which causes a temp rise... I'm going to read the link never posted though in case I'm wrong now :haha: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

thank you sbb :hugs: i definitely had no clue when i ovulated or anything at all, so it's hard for me to say whether or not we did it at the right times. the february cycle he was here on, that i actually knew more about TTC, i think i ovulated late on. :shrug: as AF came late and light.. i'm hoping we have just been off this whole time!


----------



## AJThomas

Yeah you do need a shift, well we'll see what happens this cycle, nothing i can do about it.


----------



## SBB

Never I think you must have just been off - don't worry it's gonna happen really soon :happydance:

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

tomorrow is TWELVE WEEKS SBB! :yipee:


----------



## Linny

Evening chicks!!

I was just gonna say the same.....OMG SBB 12 weeks?? Is it this friday your scan? You must be so excited :happydance: I can't wait till I can see mine :winkwink:

Never....so glad your cycle is on track for the big one at the end of the month (I'm keeping PMA that you'll see DH at the crucial time :happydance:!)

Welshie...ooh good sounding symptoms, esp if you don't tend to get strong lines! Even if not it must feel fab to stretch that LP. Mine only managed 9/10 days and it used to get to me :hugs:

TTc....fingers crossed that the surgery isn't needed after all hun :hugs: The witch is due but she aint here so I'm keeping PMA!!

Wispy...I hope the doc can sort the meds once and for all!!!!

Heeeeello the rest of you :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

TTC....I wish I was just round the corner hun...to go and grab a coffee and calm those nerves:hugs: Is this the first GA that you have ever had? I can completely understand hun I had my first one 2yrs ago...I silently cried going under and woke up silently crying too:dohh:...just thru nerves:loopy: It will be ok thou sweetheart...trust me:hugs: 
This last time I was just as petrified but didn't end up crying...infact your beach pic that you posted on here came into my mind...focused on feeling the sea breeze and the burning heat of the sun...whilst reaching out my hand for a tequila sunsrise....pure heaven:winkwink::rofl:....Mind over matter babe....I'm a great believer:hugs:

Sending you Oooodles of love xxxx


----------



## WelshRose

Jeeeez SBB where have the last 11wks and 6days gone?!:shock: Another 8days and you'll be packing your bags for the completely amazing 2nd tri....I Loved 2nd Tri!!:yipee:


----------



## nevertogether

linny - i can't believe you are 7 weeks :shock: it seems like just yesterday you were with us girls waiting for a :bfp:!


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Linny hun.....I wanna test that looks like yours in your avatar....nice strong lines:thumbup:


----------



## SBB

I know girls I just can't believe it!!! 12 weeks tomorrow and scan Friday :happydance: 

I hope everything is ok, we've got the Doppler though so we know bubs little heart is beating away! 

I will have to work out how to post the HB for you so you can listen. Someone said train sound means girl and horse galloping sound means boy... Ours is like a train!

How are you Linny? Are you going to have an early scan? 

Can't wait for 2nd tri - Want to feel better and get a bump!
X x x


----------



## WelshRose

SBB....does the doppler have a display to say how many beats per minute...I think they say that above 169bpm...could be a :pink: and more about the 130bpm could be a :blue:...it's all speculation thou:lol:
If your doppler doesn't have the display then they may be able to tell you on friday how fast it's beating:thumbup:

:hug:


----------



## SBB

Yeh the doppler does but it's really hit and miss. The first time it said 180, then 160ish a few times, then it seems to have stopped working and doesn't pick it up but we've just counted it and it's 160...

Who knows :shrug: we have to wait ages to find out too! 

PS kell where are you? 

X x x


----------



## Linny

WelshRose said:


> Thanks Linny hun.....I wanna test that looks like yours in your avatar....nice strong lines:thumbup:

I hope you get nice strong lines next week......if you can hold out that is :hugs:


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> linny - i can't believe you are 7 weeks :shock: it seems like just yesterday you were with us girls waiting for a :bfp:!

I know, its mad! My MW put me even further along.....around 8 weeks but I think my ticker is right. 

Can't wait till we've all got one of those tickers :happydance:


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> I know girls I just can't believe it!!! 12 weeks tomorrow and scan Friday :happydance:
> 
> I hope everything is ok, we've got the Doppler though so we know bubs little heart is beating away!
> 
> I will have to work out how to post the HB for you so you can listen. Someone said train sound means girl and horse galloping sound means boy... Ours is like a train!
> 
> How are you Linny? Are you going to have an early scan?
> 
> Can't wait for 2nd tri - Want to feel better and get a bump!
> X x x

Hey hun!

I keep going back and forth about the scan. cheapest Ive seen is £85 so its ALOT of money and to be honest I wanna see something baby like for that sort of money. 

If I leave it till 9wks then I may aswell wait for my dating scan at 12wks! I think if I continue spotting I'll see if I can get referred for a scan anyway :winkwink: 

I'm feeling sick, esp in the morning and at night, but I wear my acupuncture bands religiously now :thumbup: :haha: I have to remember to keep them covered at work otherwise people would think I was :wacko:


----------



## SBB

I'm glad the bands help you hun, they did nothing for me :( 

Yep if you do keep spotting you might get referred for a scan... 

9 weeks is a good time to get a scan but as you say it's near the 12 week, although the wait from my 8+6 to the 12+3 seriously seems to be taking forever!! 

You could get a Doppler instead! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> I'm glad the bands help you hun, they did nothing for me :(
> 
> Yep if you do keep spotting you might get referred for a scan...
> 
> 9 weeks is a good time to get a scan but as you say it's near the 12 week, although the wait from my 8+6 to the 12+3 seriously seems to be taking forever!!
> 
> You could get a Doppler instead!
> 
> X x x

My best mate is due in two weeks and when she's had her, she's gonna lend me her doppler :happydance:

Do you know when I will start to be able to hear anything?


----------



## SBB

Oh yes sorry I remember you've said that before - it's too hard to keep up with everyone!!

Some people hear it at 9 weeks but maybe 10+ to be on the safe side. But I wouldn't worry if you don't hear anything, it's really hard to find! Let me know when you get it and I'll give you my tips! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Thanks hun!!

Right off to bedfordshire!! I'm such a bore these days, but getting up earlier and earlier for work these days so I have enough time to try be sick first thing ha ha!!


----------



## SBB

I live in bedfordshire :haha: night Hun x x x


----------



## dandybrush

morning everyone :)

thanks i did enjoy my weekend, I love public holidays!

Well according to FF i have once again Oved (dont know if its right though :/) so looks like the vitex is working for me :D I better start catching up


----------



## SBB

Hey dandy, good news on the ovulation! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - wow 12 weeks already....gosh I remember when I stalked your chart and saw your BFP...hahaha...feels like yesterday! Hows the belly doing...getting bigger I bet?

Linny - geez you too....so far along...hahaha..time is really flying by!

yeah dandy on Oving!!!!

Welsh - i am so happy my avatar helped you through a tough time. I have been under just once before...they did a hysterdcopy and chaved down this fibroid that has since grown back again. It was about a 2 hour surgery and they had to give me anti anxiety meds before I went in because I was having horrible anxiety. Well that went well but it sure didnt solve my problem. So this time around if they offer to shave it down again I might ask for the more invasive treatment, which is a cut like a c-section...to completely get it out. I am truly scared but I the thought of not having any children is scarier...so if this is what I have to do then I am ready and willing. 

Me and dh were talking about the possiblity that this might not work and he got really quiet..Then I said I guess IVF...and he was like....whats that...I told him...and he said...oh ok well if this surgery doesnt work then at least we have another way...he is so sweet...anyway, I have blabbed on long enough!


----------



## dandybrush

yay sbb 12 weeks!! thats soo exciting


----------



## SBB

Belly is kind of the same, I just look a little bit fatter! 

I know in an ideal world we'd all conceive naturally (although I don't think tricking my OH into bed 3 days in a row is very natural!) but there are lots of other options. I hope it doesn't come to that for you and this surgery will really work... I can totally understand after last time it's really scary...

How long will it take you to recover? Can you come home quickly? 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

oh ttc yes your husband does sound sweet :) fxed it works for you


----------



## dandybrush

sbb do you do as i see other pg pple doing? and rub ur tummy lots?? i imagine i will haha :)


----------



## SBB

Ha ha yeh I do actually! One of our friends guessed because OH rubbed my tummy! It's weird I don't actually notice i'm doing it! 

Right, I'm off to sleep girls, catch up tomorrow x x x


----------



## dandybrush

night sbb, lol thats cute that OH does it too


----------



## AJThomas

awwww, that is so cute, i know DH is gonna be rubbing and listening to my tummy a lot when we do get pregnant, he already does it in the 2ww, lol. Cant wait!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - well if they do the more invasive surgery, then I am not sure when I can travel, but I am figuring about a week. The complete recovery is 6 weeks though.

If they do the less invasive...I should be home in about 3-4 days..but I am buying my ticket for the week adn will hang out with my family.

Dandy - thanks for the pma....


----------



## Wispyshadow

TTC: I'll have you in my prayers. 

SBB, Linny, and (where is Sparkle?): Hope you are all feeling good and that the babies are growing healthy and happy!:)

Well AF finally showed up and that made my LP about 25 days long...dang! I started taking my Maca again about 4 days ago so I really think it helped to get my body functioning like it should. I just want to say thanks so much to Welsh for starting this thread! :)


----------



## nevertogether

i rub my tummy all the time and i'm not even preggo, haha. it's a weird habit i have. :shrug:

ttcbaby - good luck. i'm glad to hear that DH is so freaking supportive of you. i'm sure you need that, and you always have us! :)

i hope everyone has a good day! my temp finally dropped today for AF. it was 98.1 yesterday and i started. kind of a surprise, but right on time. bring on DH visit!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Thats so great that everything is right on target for you guys!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi ladies :wave:

Been feeling kind of weird today. :shrug: Plus I did 4 hours of homework... yuck. Glad to see everyone well and chattering away :) 

:hugs: for all!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hi whit :)


----------



## Whitbit22

Hiya :) how're you??


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls...:wave:
Just a quick one to say....

Wispy...the pleasure has been all mine....I never dreamed it would turn into such a fab thread and I'd be surrounded by BnB's bestest members:winkwink::hugs: 
That's fab that maca seemed to help sort things this month hun....:hugs:

Dandy....Yay for O hun...when will you be testing/witch due?

Whit...Hiya lovely...what homework have you been doing?

SBB...Awww our lil Xmas Pudding has vocal cords and can breathe!....:cloud9::yipee:

Never....So glad the :witch: has flown in right on time.....Now to send psychic vibes to the army dudes that permit the leave....Never and her DH must get together for some magical Luuuurvin at the end of the month!

TTC....I hope everything goes ok sweetie and the less invasive will do the trick:hugs:

Sparkle....Where are you sweetheart...I'm getting really worried:hugs:

Kel...I'm hoping to see another rise from you:winkwink:...Hope you're ok Lovely:hugs:

AFM...Well my temp dipped today, I've got very light pale brown spotting but only when I wipe and my monitor has finally gone to low...and flashing m at me....I think I'm out.
I was preparing myself to be all upbeat about it but actually I'm feeling really quite flat. I should just celebrate a 13/14day LP I guess and that O has happened again and be thankful....but damn it just like everyone else I wanted a bfp...:hissy::dohh:

Hope everyone has a good day....Love you guys:kiss:


----------



## nevertogether

haha that you for the psychic vibes welshie, we definitely need all the help we can get!


----------



## jam-on-toast

GOOD LUCK TO THOSE WAITING TO TEST!

I just wrote a reply to everyone - personally and lost it - ARGh!! I don't have time to re-write - I'm so sorry..x.x

Just to let you know that my order of Maca is out of stock, should be back in 1-7days, then another (Counts on fingers and toes) god knows how long to be shipped to me :( 

Maybe in time for AF, maybe not. But I can take Maca @ any point through cycle right???

Damn, I was uber excited too....


----------



## Whitbit22

Mornin welshie! :wave:

classics! Greek and roman drama.. Read Oresteia by Aeschylus and wrote an essay. I enjoy the class!

Ugh cant sleep. My sleep schedule has been out of whack forever now


----------



## Whitbit22

Yes jam, you can! I love your avatar by the way :)


----------



## dandybrush

welsh according to my lp from last time i think ill test on the 25th June unless AF arrives before that :)


----------



## dandybrush

oh welsh sorry about your temp drop :(:hugs: that is a good length LP mine was good last month too :thumbup: hope i get a good length one this month again :shrug:

I just realised you have me on the front page too :cloud9: :hugs: thanx :) i feel like an honourary member of the maca club :friends:


----------



## SBB

Welshie I'm so sorry about the temp drop :hugs: I really hope you're ok. 

I know you wanted 1st prize of a bfp but I guess 2nd prize of long lp and no spotting is pretty good... Hopefully your cycle is sorted now and it'll be much easier from now... 

Huge :hugs: Hun x x x x


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hi:

Just a quick one to say hi hope you are all well :hugs:

I just wanted to let you know that my no show symptoms were just the calm before the storm. I am throwing up all the time and feel real rough most of the day :growlmad:
This is how i remember pregnancy lol. It's all coming back now :cry:
Sorry if I'm not on much lately i will try to catch up when i can :hugs::hugs:

Lots of love to all the maca ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Morning

welp a had a huge dip..... I just don't get it... I REALLY don't...... I am so frustrated and upset.....why can't I be NORMAL?????? 

well anyhoo enough of my drama- no need to be talking about it....lets move on....


Welshie - sorry hun so very sorry about the temp dip :hugs: at least your body is sorting itself out

Wispy- you too doll sorry about AF................ frigin HATE AF

Never- glad AF GOT you... that is wonderful that you are "right on time"

SBB--- I would love to hear the heartbeat- I still wanna see the other video too

Linny- how you feeling?

Sparkle- so sorry that you feel like crap--- :lol: no I don't-- it's a GREAT thing....

TTC---- that is wonderful that Brad is so supportive but to cute he didn't know what IVF was.. :lol: bet Jeff doesn't either

Delia- how's everything? you ok.... listen we move onto the next month ok.. ((( hugs )))

Whit- sorry about all the homework... haven't seen that in 22 years...lol

Dandy- how was your weekend getaway?

:hi: AJ, Jam- ladies how are you????????

ok off to make coffee and get to work

Have a great day


----------



## SBB

Sparkle I know you feel like s**t but that's good news! At least you know everything is ok....

Can't believe you're 8+1 already! 

Glad you're ok hun x x x :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Damn it Kell... don't worry you're gonna Ov, we just don't know when yet :( But it will be fairly soon so just keep :sex: and doing the opks... For some reason you seem to get a lot of ups and downs before Ov - we should know that by now! 

Hope it's soon though I know you just want it done so you can chill out and know it's out of your hands :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## jam-on-toast

Still trying to settle myself with you ladies and try and remember who you all are and your histories....No as easy as I thought it might be. Ha. :flower:

I did write a little to each of you on here earlier and lost it!

Whitbit: Yeah, my avatar sums up my life - always a drama :winkwink: love your Cheshire Cat too.

Welshie: :hugs: for your temp drop.x

Sparkle: although it's horrid the sickness, you know it's for a good cause :kiss:

Kelster: Hi, I'm fine TY. Just want to be Officially riding this Maca train with you girls...Hurry up Maca package


hello to everyone else I might have forgotten.x.x. :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

yay for sparkle and her symptoms :) thats exciting!!

and kel :wave: my weekend away was great very relaxing we did absolutely nothing :) was awesome!!


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies,

Kel: you're good lady, i think you mentioned just about everybody in this thread! I can never keep up, lol.

AFM my temps are still low today, i dont mind much, just hope my cycle is longer than usual so my LP is long enough, would LOVE for this cycle to last the next 9 months! So i have some idea what you're going thru now Kel, i'm DYING to get to the 2ww.


----------



## Whitbit22

Welshie- :hugs: Still hope af stays away!

Sbb- Hi !! :wave: You're already 12 weeks how exciting!

Kel- Your chart is so confusing! A couple of cycles ago I didnt O until cd 18. eww! I'm sure O is on its way! I really dont mind the homework- it gives me something to feel gratified over. If I cant make a baby at least I can do that! :winkwink:

AJ: I wouldnt worry about low temps just yet. Do you think you O'd on cd 15? Looks good for it. :)

Wispy- Sorry about AF. How are you? :hugs:

Never-- My fingers are always crossed for you, you know that! :hugs:

Dandy- glad you had a good weekend!

Delilah- wherever you are hope you are well :)

Sparkle- Sorry you feel sick.. but as everyone else says, such a good sign its kinda hard to feel sorry. :winkwink:

Linny- hope you're doing ok too!

Sorry if I missed anyone, I know I always do.. :haha:

I hope you all have a wonderful day. I could really go for a maca shake right now.. but I think I will wait until Dh comes home so he can have one too! :)


----------



## SBB

Hey Whit :wave: 

Yep 12 weeks - seems weird!! Still doesn't seem real... 

Enjoy your Maca shake! I have to say it sounds a bit gross! 

x x x


----------



## Whitbit22

LOL
Tastes like a malt shake.. But I use chocolate syrup and ice cream, not good for you I know but I dont care! :D


----------



## Wispyshadow

mmMMM...choclate syrup and ice cream is good...calcium is good for you and if you put maca in it even better...sure!

I am back from the Dr and he put me on the dose i wanted for my thyroid and isn't going to check it for 2 months....hooray! He then told me to stop obsessing about losing weight???? That if I weighed 140lbs that there wouldn't be much of me left????? I am 5'2" and to me 140lbs is not small...he was talking to me like I was anorexic or something...CRAZY!!! But it was nice to have my Dr tell me I looked good the way I am and to stop worrying about it so much. I felt like telling him you are so off track on what I am obsessing about. Let me tell you about how many sticks I pee on a month....hahahahaha!!!!!!!! So anyway he listened to what i had to say and agreed with me about things. It was good and I didn't have to get stuck for a blood test....whew...thats the first time in 6 mths they haven't stuck me at every appt. Hopefully this will be it and no more changes.


----------



## nevertogether

welshie - sorry about the temp drop, but i'm with these ladies. you got a good LP this cycle so now it's time to get the ball rolling and get your your :bfp:!

wispy - sorry to hear about the :witch: hoping you are able to get things sorted out at the docs.

kel - hang in there honey, O is coming! we will all be stalking your chart until then.

jam - sorry to hear about the delay, and yes you can take maca at any point in your cycle. :thumbup:

dandy - :dust: hoping you get your :bfp:! honorary maca member :)

sbb - HAPPY 12 WEEKS! :yipee: :yipee:

AJ - i hope O come soon for you honey. hopefully it will come so you don't have a short LP. FX'ed for you babes..

sparkle - glad to hear about the sickness! i know it stinks for you, but like SBB said, that's a good sign! :hugs:

everything still good from me. CD2, medium AF, good temp this morning..so it's just a wait for O now.. i'm taking maca, fish oil, EPO, fertil aid, royal jelly, red clover, and red raspberry leaf. sheesh. also have preseed and conceive plus AND soft cups. got a month's worth of cb digi opk's and my ovacue. might try mamaxm's baking soda finger too! i'm catching this freaking eggy!!! it will have to be a :ninja: eggy to get by us hehe.. yeah i haven't been planning this for three months at all... :blush:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Never: No, Ninja eggies allowed...:) You'll catch it girl!

Welsh: Sorry about the temp...but having your cycle on track is good..BigHUGS!!

Dandy: woot, woot for the 2ww....Let us know when you are gonna test:dust:

Whit: I'm going to make myself a choc. maca shake too...mmmmmm!

Well, hope you all have a great day! I feel a lot better today and now I can move forward. My DH goes for his SA tomorrow and I am praying we have some swimmers there.


----------



## WelshRose

Hi Everyone:hugs:

Wispy...glad you got your meds sorted chick:thumbup::hugs:

Never...blimey hun...that is quite a list:shock:....Msg to Never's Eggy....I'd give up now hun...there is no escape...be prepared to have the hottest date of your life!:rofl:

Sparkle....Yay for super strong symptoms hun....just think another 4 or 5wks and they'll be fading into the background as the glow of second tri begins:winkwink:

Kel...Hang in there babe...and keep seducing that man of yours:winkwink::hugs:

TTC...How are you doing babe?:hugs:

SBB, Linny, Delia, Whit, Dandy, Jam, AJ and everyone else....:hugs: hope you're all having a good day.

Thanks Girls for all the :hugs:....Sorry about the blah-ness of this morning:dohh:
I'm ok now:thumbup: Having some horrid cramps and still only spotting on the loo paper but pretty sure she'll fly in tomorrow....just hoping that she's not as heavy as last month:dohh:
I know to those of you that are sceptical this may sound bizarre but after such an accurate reading from Gail for Oct/Nov and her having a real christmasey feel...I went forward in the calendar on ff to November and worked out when I would test that cycle....it works out the weekend that we put our christmas tree up....made my heart swell with hope...:wacko::lol:
I guess the :witch: just enables me to stay super focused on keeping out of the naughty but nice cupboards in the kitchen and of course we're gonna carry on charting & trying but I've made a plan to not temp in Oct/Nov just to try and reduce stress levels and have a more chilled out couple of months:winkwink:...who am I kidding?!:dohh::lol:

:hug:


----------



## nevertogether

awwww welshie i love your pma! :hugs: i thought about not charting this cycle to reduce stress, but i really think it will stress me out more not knowing!


----------



## WelshRose

I completely hear you there babe....My gyne tells me everytime I see her to stop charting as it can be counterproductive because it increases stress...I always tell her I actually find it more stressful not doing it:dohh:....particularly with cycles like mine:dohh: I'm hoping that the CBFM will start tying in with my temperature raise and then I'll just do that....couldn't go cold turkey now...not after this long...I'd probably end up in a padded cell:rofl:


----------



## Whitbit22

So glad you got your meds adjusted wispy! :wohoo:

:rofl: @ :ninja: eggy

Edit* I also completely agree that stopping charting would throw me for a loop!


----------



## nevertogether

whit - you are looooopyyyyyy :haha: j/k hun i am none to talk :blush:


----------



## Whitbit22

:rofl:

You are too right. I really AM! haha


----------



## dandybrush

never you are too cute 

i plan to test on the 25 june unless AF shows up first


----------



## dandybrush

welsh good luck with that holding out plan...you go girl :D


----------



## nevertogether

uh oh - the 10 day wait! woo woo :headspin:


----------



## SBB

nevertogether said:


> i'm taking maca, fish oil, EPO, fertil aid, royal jelly, red clover, and red raspberry leaf. sheesh. also have preseed and conceive plus AND soft cups. got a month's worth of cb digi opk's and my ovacue. might try mamaxm's baking soda finger too! i'm catching this freaking eggy!!! it will have to be a :ninja: eggy to get by us hehe.. yeah i haven't been planning this for three months at all... :blush:

:rofl: that's hilarious Never - your list is longer than mine was!! :haha: No chance that eggie is gonna escape! 

Now make sure you try out the softcups before you actually need to use them - get used to them! 

Welshie that sounds like you have a plan and some good PMA! I hope you do get a lovely Xmas bfp - but I'd like it to be sooner :D hehe

Wispy I'm glad you got your meds sorted I hope that's it now and it's all sorted... 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

thank you sbb! i'm trying them next week when AF goes away and before i see DH :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - thanks, it really does help to have you guys as support. that is hilarious...I completely understand about getting the arsenal ready lol

dandy - fxed for your bfp!

welsh - awww, I was really thinking this was it for you. I completely understand about trying to have pma...I am trying hard also but am really gutted this wasnt our month. I think I am also going to stop temping.

sparkle - i am so happy everything is ok...but sorry you are throwing up. I guess you are grateful for throwing up huh, at least you know all is well! 

SBB - congrats on the 12 week milestone! Cant wait to start seeing the lil bub forming.

wispy - sorry af gotcha but great news on the thyroid meds...

afm - well I am getting over the disappoint of me and welshies bfp. I got my authorization from Insurance to see my dr on monday which is good news. I have been reading online and it looks like I will be out of ttc for at least 2 cycles, which I will use to try and lose some weight and have some fun with the hubby. If they tell me more than that I will just lose it. I think 2-3 cycles of waiting is about all i can manage. I am hoping that when we start to try again that I am able to relax.


----------



## dandybrush

oh ttc maybe the break will be good for you and your hubby I hope you get news that you can handle


----------



## AJThomas

Never - thanks chica, there have been times when AF is a day or 2 late though so i'm hoping if i haven't ovulated yet, i'll still get a good LP phase and just have a longer cycle.

Whit - I have no idea of day 15 could have been THE day, i'm new to charting and last cycle i had a massive temp raise after my dip so i was expecting that again this cycle so i have no idea, just gonna ride it out and see; DH doesn't mind all the :sex: anyway, each morning after i temp and say 'honey my temp still hasn't gone up yet', he's like 'ok, does that mean we get another try?':happydance: So i'm not stressing about it too much, whatever will be, will be.

Gonna start jogging this evening, need to get an exercise regimen in place.


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks dandy, I hope so too.


----------



## Whitbit22

Hope you got lots of :sex: in then AJ! :haha:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Well, I will have my next anticipated testing date on July 14th if all goes well tomorrow and DH's SA shows we have swimmers there to work with. And all I have to say is that AF has hit me with a vengence.....OUCH!!!! 

So Never we will be testing buddies:)


----------



## AJThomas

Question, is it possible to ov in the afternoon hours and have the temp raise then? I know it's not an accurate way to tell but this afternoon i took my temp after sitting down a while and it was 36.7, the only time it has been so high this month is when i took it after BDing just for the fun of it:blush: So i'm wondering if maybe this afternoon was the beginning of my temp raise.


----------



## Whitbit22

I have taken my temp during the day before and it's always higher


----------



## AJThomas

^Sometimes mine isn't, i know the only accurate way to tell is to take it right when i wake up but i'm just wondering if the egg is released in the afternoon if your temp would go up immediately or if it would take a while to register.


----------



## Wispyshadow

That is a good question...how long after egg release does it take to get a temp rise? I am just starting to try and figure out the whole temping process.


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls,

Wispy--> Super glad that you got your meds worked out and things are looking forward for you! I was wondering about you. And PS by the looks of your pix I think your looking great! =)

Welsh--> Your story about gail and putting your tree up gave me the goosebumps! That would be soo perfect!! :baby:

AFM--> Just been waiting to test. I haven't tested at all because I have an appt with my gyn tomorrow. If I get a BFN then we are scheduling for surgery for my ENDO. I have had cramps, backaches, headaches, and extra sore boobies which is not normal for me. But I really dont think it worked because I went through this last cycle. I think I have a way of convincing myself I am in a subconcious manner. LOL :haha: So we shall see. 

I hope everyone else is well! And hello to everyone!! Have a great day!


----------



## TntArs06

Never--> What in the world is "baking soda finger?" LOLOL I sure do hope things work out for an end of the month visit with your DH. FX for you hun


----------



## Wispyshadow

TNT: FX for you tomorrow...:dust:...I hope it goes well for you and they say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:happydance:eeeeeeeee:) You'll have to let us know! I'll say a prayer for you tonight:)

I was thinking the baking soda helps to make the environment more alkaline for the swimmers...:blush:

My DH went and bought me a big bottle of Midol and so now I am feelin' good!AHhhh, no more cramps!


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - good luck at the docs! baking soda finger - > https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/348045-baking-soda-finger.html

wispy - yay i hav a testing buddy :yipee:


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - good luck at the docs! baking soda finger - > https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/348045-baking-soda-finger.html

wispy - yay i hav a testing buddy :yipee:


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> TNT: FX for you tomorrow...:dust:...I hope it goes well for you and they say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:happydance:eeeeeeeee:) You'll have to let us know! I'll say a prayer for you tonight:)
> 
> I was thinking the baking soda helps to make the environment more alkaline for the swimmers...:blush:
> 
> My DH went and bought me a big bottle of Midol and so now I am feelin' good!AHhhh, no more cramps!

Thank you hun! Im glad you feel better! I hate CRAMPS they are just awful!! Usually when AF gets me I have to take an IBU 800 and codene cuz mine are soo bad. So I feel for you. Maybe a nice hot bath with "aches and pains" bubbles to help soothe...sometimes helps me! :dohh:

Never--> Thanks girl. I appreciate it. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Grrr I just wrote a reply to everyone then my phone froze and lost it all :( 

Anyway, morning girls! 

TNT your chart is looking good! Good luck at the docs and FX for that BFP!! 

Wispy sorry about AF, hope the cramps disappear soon! Hope your DH SA results are good too :D 

AJ I'm not sure about CD15, temps were still way below cover line. maybe cd17 depending on the next temps. I went through a phase of taking daytime temps and it didn't really show anything! I would guess your temp rises around when the egg is released, which is why FF will often show your OV day as a dip - so the morning will have been normal low temp, then ov during the day so the next day is a higher temp.... 

Hey Never :wave: 

Morning to everyone else who's not on yet! 

x x x


----------



## jam-on-toast

nevertogether said:


> everything still good from me. CD2, medium AF, good temp this morning..so it's just a wait for O now.. i'm taking maca, fish oil, EPO, fertil aid, royal jelly, red clover, and red raspberry leaf. sheesh. also have preseed and conceive plus AND soft cups. got a month's worth of cb digi opk's and my ovacue. might try mamaxm's baking soda finger too! i'm catching this freaking eggy!!! it will have to be a :ninja: eggy to get by us hehe.. yeah i haven't been planning this for three months at all... :blush:


Bloody Hell! :haha: Do you rattle when you walk!!

I thought I was bad on Folic Acid, Mag b6, multi vit & Maca when it arrives.

you deffo have a military styled all units covered

:flower::flower: Hello all the beautiful ladies on the Maca Train!

I got my fertility book last night and there is sssssoooo much info in there, to be honest I really think that we may have been missing the egg each time in the past - let's see.

I think I'll be testing (Next AF) 17-19th July - A way off yet, but I am hoping:winkwink::winkwink: 
 :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

Finally a temp raise that looks hopeful! I put in a temp for tomorrow just to see and according to FF if i have a temp of 36.5 or higher tomorrow, i'll have crosshairs for CD17.


----------



## mandy121

never- im praying ur plans go ahead with oh ..

sbb how u getting on in pregnancy.? 

and welsh i hope ur ok hun , and hi and hope everyone else is ok ..xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies- 

never - baking soda finger is a new one for me. Oh the things we do.

TNT - I was wondering how you have been. I am prob doing my surgery next week. I hope you get your BFP and wont have to go through it.

wispy - yeah for some midol...I am dying this cycle also.

sbb - hi there, has the ms subsided any?

kel - where are you?

aj - I have done that temp during the day also but I really dont think is says anything. I think you have to be sleeping for at least 3 hours for the temp to be accurate.

Hi to all my ladies today!

Well my af is killing me. I seriously dont want to do anything because my cramps are so bad. So I am waiting for this advil to kick it. Chat to you all later!


----------



## SBB

See Aj I told ya! :D 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

^I was suspicious of CD17 too cause i had some serious cramping on my right side on that day and since then very tender BBs.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh aj, congrats on oving!


----------



## AJThomas

Let's hope tomorrow's temp is a good one, then i can sit back for the 2ww.


----------



## ttcbaby117

yep fxed for you! that first week in the 2ww is so nice....you know you oved and did all you can to get pg so you just kinda revel in it.


----------



## nevertogether

yay AJ :happydance: glad to see you are getting your O confirmation finally.

everything is good here. just found out i'm being sent on a mission starting 1 july so looks like my entire 2ww will be spent working. sigh. at least i won't dwell on it as much :)


----------



## Linny

Hiya ladies!

Today is a good day :p Ive been to work, done some :laundry::dishes::hangwashing: but most importantly :munch: Ive eaten almost a meal :happydance:

Hows everyone?

Wispy & ttc so sorry about the awful cramps! I used to be curled up in a ball on the bathroom floor so i feel ya pain :thumbup:

AJ I hope you finally confirm ovulation for CD17 tomorrow, then you can :coolio: relax in to the 2ww!!

Never that is defo some good amunition for seeing DH :lol:

:wave: to everyone else


----------



## AJThomas

Never: that's ok as long as they dont mess with the time you're supposed to see your DH.


----------



## nevertogether

oh my unit knows better than doing that, haha! it's his unit that's annoying about it. but they do all they can :)


----------



## thisisme

hello ladies 
I have a few questions.

1) can it be taken with AC?
2) where can i get a good quality cheap capsules from?
3) when do you take it,...any particular CD?

i want to try and boost my energy, regulate cycles and maybe even up OH libido...especially before our wedding in august lol :)

thanks for any help xx


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi hun! :wave: I don't take capsules so cant help you there. I do know that you can take it on all Cycle days. Good luck :)


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi SBB, never, ttc, linny, wispy, and aj! How are we all doing? Where is our welshie? :)


----------



## nevertogether

i get mine on amazon.com, just make sure they are pure organic :) not sure about the AC question, but another lady should know..


----------



## Linny

:wave: whit!! Hope your well hun!! 

Thisisme...yes you can take AC and maca together, its to be taken all through your cycle.

I used to take 2000mg (3-4 tabs a day) per day in the am. Don't take it after lunch due to its energy boosting qualities, unless you wanna be kept awake!!

I got mine from creativenature.co.uk, its not cheap - £16 for 200 tabs but worth every penny :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

A highly rated seller on ebay has 500 caps for $24, maybe you could try that. I'm probably gonna get some when the batch i have now is done.


----------



## nevertogether

:cry: another night of not getting to talk to DH. he called to tell me he got put on guard duty. he shouldn't even be calling because it's super expensive when he does and we can't afford that right now. but he said he had to so i would know he was thinking of me. this is really getting old. i just want to talk to him for longer than 1 minute a day. is that much to ask? :nope:


----------



## AJThomas

Awww,:hugs: @ Never, that's definitely not too much to ask, look at the bright side, by the end of the month you might have your lil bean, a permanent part of your DH with you.


----------



## WelshRose

I'm here Whit....finally!...It's been a looooong day!

TNT...Glad to have you back in our midst Babe...have missed you:hugs:
Super good luck with tomorrow and as the other girls have already said let us know how you get on as soon as you can:hugs:

Never...Keep that chin up beautiful...I'd love to try and convince you that it doesn't suck but we know it does hun....here for you whenever:hugs:

AJ....Yay for almost crosshairs:happydance:....Roll on test day:winkwink::dust:

Dandy...:hi: sweets how ya doing?

Whit...how's the wait to O going?

Jam...thanks for your testing date Hun....I'm gonna stick a rocket under the rest of these girls for dates...I wanna list with all maca train passengers!:winkwink::rofl:....Joking Girls!:rofl:

SBB, Linny, Sparkle and Mandy....Hope you're all ok and not suffering too much today....Fab news about the almost a whole meal Linny:hugs: 

Where is Kel today?....Hope you're ok sweets and your day is soon done:hugs:

TTC and Wispy....If we were closer a pj night, hot water bottles and cups of hot choccie and a good chick flick would go down a treat:winkwink:....Wretched :witch: turned up with me today as well....dreading tomorrow cos I am always SO heavy on cd2 and trying to be in work and deal with it is just no fun...but hey ho the joys of being a woman huh?!

I really hope I haven't forgotten anyone:hugs:

Oooodles of love to you all.....I'm heading off to update the list....hint hint:rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

aj - that thought alone seriously made me smile from ear to ear and get chills. i'm so scared that it won't happen and we will be stuck waiting until november. i can't stress about that too much though, because that isn't good and stressing won't change whatever happens. i just love the thought that you just put in my head. :cloud9: it really did help. it's my bed time now, dreams of DH i suppose. 12 more days.


----------



## AJThomas

Hey Welshie.

Never, glad i culd make you smile, keep your chin up and get rid of the negative thoughts! Tell yourself it WILL happen, with your arsenal that eggy would have to be pretty slippy to get away.

*off to look at the updated list*


----------



## nevertogether

thank you welshie, i'm sure it must be annoying hear me moan and groan about missing DH every day, sigh. i thank you all for your support as i always do because you all get me through the day! <3 my maca ladies. trying to keep my chin up, but sometimes it gets the best of me when i can't talk to DH. he keeps me level headed and grounded and when i don't have him there to talk to me, well, my mind wonders and i get insecure and overanalyze everything. ugh.

kel - where are you honey? haven't heard from you in a while..


----------



## WelshRose

It could never get annoying hun....ever....we're all here for you:hugs:
Fab thought of AJ's.....hang onto it hun.....sweetdreams:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Hey that's not bad, 7 sticky beans in 4 months, those are pretty good stats for this thread if you ask me!


----------



## Beccaface

Hi Maca Ladies!

I started taking Maca today :]
They stink in the tub!

I also started taking Wellwomans - making me feel a little bit funny!
x


----------



## WelshRose

It's not bad is it:thumbup:....Just hoping that our last 3 testers for the month get their :bfp: otherwise it will only be one for this month and we had 4 last month....Call me greedy but I want more:winkwink::rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Becca!

Welshie: i agree with you, all the remaining testers need to bring those BFPs in!!


----------



## dandybrush

morning all :) can you please check my chart...i dont think it really looks like i have oved :/


----------



## AJThomas

Dandy i'm in no way an expert but judging by CM only, i'd say you're heading up to it and it hasn't happened yet. Don't think you'd have watery or EWCM after ovulation is past.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx AJ but im not confident on my CM...

TMI ALERT***

ok my cm is wet (obviously) but there isnt too much atm in my nickers...so would you say its dry? i dont think its cream (its not like hand cream) or watery? it feels watery to touch but like i said there isnt much, not like other times...so what would you say?


----------



## dandybrush

oh and i've been nauseaus for the last 2 days (on and off) could that be a sign of impending OV?


----------



## AJThomas

I dont always have soaked underwear either so you might have to do.....um......an internal test. I find its easier to judge the texture that way rather than examining underwear.


----------



## WelshRose

Hmmmm....a lil confusing hun....:hugs:
I think if it were me I'd :sex: for the next couple of days just to be safe.
The cm is what is making the crosshairs dotted and I would say usually you'd have non-fertile cm at 5dpo. I do usually also suffer with nausea briefly for about 1 sometimes 2 days prior to O. Is this your first month of charting? I hope you get a rise tomorrow hun and then I'd feel a lot happier about saying yes based on your temps...:hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Wait to O is flying by now! HSG tomorrow ewww. Glad you're finally in Welshie! Sorry af has to be such a witch :(

:hugs: Never.. I dont know how you do it honey.


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - oh I am so sorry!!! When me and dh first started dating we did teh long distance thing adn though it was only from florida to here I felt so lost without him. I can relate to how you are feeling. Chin up hun and dont ever think you are annoying us. We are here to support each other not only in the ttc thing but in any aspect we need the support.

welshie - Oh I would love that right now. I really do wish we lived closer. 

Dandy - hmmm you might not have. esp since you are still getting the W cm. I think you might be gearing up to. I never have cm on my undies....if I do it never is much.....I would say by the nausea also that you are probably gearing up to...keep up the bding!

becca- welcome to the maca train.

Whit - g/l on the hsg...please let us know what the outcome is.

wheres my kelster?


----------



## Delilahsown

:wave: Hi Gals! 

Sorry I was MIA for a few...its wednesday and im not just getting our bags unpacked. our flight was delayed so we didn't get home until after midnight on sunday- and it was back to work at 6 am the next morning :growlmad:

Anywho----Welshie & TTC :hugs: This just wasn't our month girls...moving onto the next plan of action, right? 

AF hasn't been too bad, but I must say that I bled a little heavier than normal. I guess that is good in my case since I usually only bleed for a day and that was it. My last progest they did was 0.8 so wayyyyy low.

Sooooo many posts to catch up on! 
:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: for all of you!! 
and loads of sticky :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for anyone testing soon!


----------



## Whitbit22

Wb Delilah! :wave:

ttc-hope af leaves soon.. stupid witch. 

Dandy I also frequently get nauseated around O time.. Fxed, a nd like welshie said, bd just in case!


----------



## WelshRose

Whit...glad the wait to O is flying hun and good luck with tomorrow....definately let us know how you get on:hugs:

Delia....How wide is your post Lovely?!:rofl:....That's interesting actually that you said that your AF was heavier...mine was awful last month...I've always been used to heavy periods but last month I ended up having to come home from work on cd2 because I was litterally dashing to the loo every 45mins to an hour to change both superplus tampon and super towel:shock:....hence why I'm dreading being in work tomorrow:dohh: I'm not planning on doing anything different this coming cycle....I'm just eager to see if I can make it two textbook ones in a row:dohh:....simple things and all that:rofl: How about you...what's your plan of attack?

TTC....it would be so lush hun...even the evil old hag wouldn't get us down....here's a cyber hot choccie...:coffee:....and a piece of :cake:.....ssshhhh....virtual calories don't count:winkwink:....it's official the witch may have arrived at the WelshRose residence but her marbles have well and truly left:rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys i better seduce my OH then we havent done any bding for 2 days now :dohh:


----------



## WelshRose

Go Get Your Man Dandy....Be Gone With You....Shooo:winkwink:

Don't worry about the 2 days of no bd Hun....it'll just have given their numbers time to fully replenish....:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Tick...How are things chick?
Have you seen your GP yet?....sorry if you said when you were going already:dohh:
Well hun I can report a 14day LP last cycle and no spotting to speak of, for me 3000mg of maca a day seems to do the trick:happydance:....hope it can sort yours too:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Right then Lovely Girls....I'm off up the wooden hill to the land of nod....sweetdreams and catch you all tomorrow evening:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

haha i cant shoo...im at work!!  ill have to jump on him when he gets home tonight ;)


----------



## dandybrush

night welshie :)


----------



## SBB

WelshRose said:


> ...it's official the witch may have arrived at the WelshRose residence but her marbles have well and truly left:rofl:

:rofl: welshie you crack me up! Sorry the damn witch got you hun :hugs: 

Dandy I agree with the girls, keep :sex: as I'm not convinced either.... Be interesting to see what your temps do over the next couple of days. Last cycle they were much higher after ov... 

Hey to everyone else :wave: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Hey popping in real quick to say hi.....didn't have time to read everything :( 

just got home from work so I have to get dinner ready

talk to everyone tomorrow


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hi kel :) have a good night


----------



## SBB

:wave: kell :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## MiBebe

AF came rearing her ugly head last Friday one minute before minute LOL I wasn't that shocked, but was hoping I wouldn't see AF till February.

I have been taking my Maca and 3 teaspoons of Lydia Pinkham Tonic every day. I told DH he has a hot date with me this weekend. I'm supposed to be the most fertile by Tuesday.


----------



## dandybrush

also something else ill throw out there is that i swear both my ovaries are having ovulation pains... :shrug: i have no idea what all my symptoms mean just hoping i can catch the eggie and i havent missed it...(if its coming at all)


----------



## dandybrush

Mibiebe - well fxed you catch that eggie of yours next week


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hello Becca!!!! Yeah Maca smells like caca....LOL!!!!!:rofl: It works so well though:)

Dandy: Girl are gettin' your egg on...go dandy, go dandy, go dandy :happydance:

MiBebe: so sorry about AF...:flower: Catch that eggie on Tuesday!!!!:thumbup:

SBB: Hello How are you?:baby:

Sparkle: Glad to see you back:):baby:

Linny: Glad you are feeling a little better:baby:

Kel: Are they letting your DH come home tonight...no more crazy girls acting out..you need to go down there and tell them whats up!!:gun:

Never: I'm sorry you are missing your man...that has got to be so hard.:flower: you guys are gonna make a super cute baby though..:winkwink:

As4Me: My DH went in today made his deposit and we should hear from the Dr on Monday or Tuesday what his numbers look like. Just praying all looks good!!! Poor guy he said it was the absolutely most awkward thing he has ever done in his life. I'm just glad he went and got it over with so we can move forward.


----------



## MiBebe

Wispyshadow said:


> MiBebe: so sorry about AF...:flower: Catch that eggie on Tuesday!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> *As4Me: My DH went in today made his deposit and we should hear from the Dr on Monday or Tuesday what his numbers look like. Just praying all looks good!!! Poor guy he said it was the absolutely most awkward thing he has ever done in his life. I'm just glad he went and got it over with so we can move forward.*

Thank you, I'm very hopeful! I was joking to a friend that I have my love songs ready on the ipod, got my massage oil, lots of Maca and maybe I'll even let down my hair LOL In the mood or not, homeboy is getting me pregnant this weekend :dohh: LMAO

I got my test results back from the doctor and I got a clean bill of health EXCEPT she said that my vitamin D is very low. I looked up vitamin D deficiency and it does cause infertility. I'm going to stop by the pharmacy and buy some vitamins.

Oh man I can't imagine how your DH felt! I can't even imagine.


----------



## dandybrush

haha thanx wispy

mibebe you catch your man haha


----------



## MiBebe

dandybrush said:


> haha thanx wispy
> 
> mibebe you catch your man haha

LMAO!! :bunny:


----------



## Wispyshadow

:bunny:bow, chicka, bow wow!!! :):bunny: Sneak attack:flasher:
:rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hey Dandy if you are having O'ving pains on both sides maybe you'll get two little eggies....eeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## TntArs06

Wispy--> FX for DH's numbers to be SUPERB!! =)

AFM--> Today I went to the GYN and got a urine test... BFN. =( Was kinda bummed for awhile on the drive home. Kinda thinking pos now because I have my Lap Surgery on July 1st. They will biopsy, burn, cut all adhesions and endo. So with all that i've read....after surgery you are most fertile...so lets hope! Not looking forward to recovery time though. But I will be ok...stinks I gotta wait until end of July early Aug to inseminate again. But oh well i guess!! haha

I hope everyone else had a good day! Take care girls.


----------



## Wispyshadow

Sorry about the BFN:hugs: TNT but I'll keep you in my prayers that the surgery goes perfectly and for a quick recovery!! You would have a sweet little spring baby:flower:


----------



## TntArs06

Thanks Wispy!! I really do need it! =) I hope to recover fast too so I can get back on the TTC wagon. =)


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - good luck on everything honey. we are all here for you when you need us :hugs:

well, just heard from DH and he said he spoke to the colonel and he was told that he will DEFINITELY see me at the end of the month. not sure it's going to be all three days 28,29,30 but hey it's something! if my ovulation stays on track like it has CD16/17 the past three cycles then i should O either on the 29 or 30 so seeing him any of those days seems to be a good chance for me :)


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> tnt - good luck on everything honey. we are all here for you when you need us :hugs:
> 
> well, just heard from DH and he said he spoke to the colonel and he was told that he will DEFINITELY see me at the end of the month. not sure it's going to be all three days 28,29,30 but hey it's something! if my ovulation stays on track like it has CD16/17 the past three cycles then i should O either on the 29 or 30 so seeing him any of those days seems to be a good chance for me :)

Thank you hun! I missed you guys. I had to take a little break because I was getting to "caught up" in everything baby! LOL :dohh::haha:

I am SOOOOOO happy that you get to definitely see your DH!! :happydance::happydance: Whether its one day or more. FX for all three days though. And the fact that its right around O time....EXCELLENT news!! Now you can rest easy tonight! :hugs::sleep:


----------



## AJThomas

Good luck Tnt.

Never, with all the prayers that are going up for you i'm not surprised you will be seeing your DH, really happy for you! Go catch that eggy!!!


----------



## dandybrush

oh wispy that would be cool, have a boy and a girl all at once get them both over with :D

tnt - sorry about the BFN :( well hopefully after your surgery you get that BFP


----------



## dandybrush

yes never that would be awesome if you get your BFP from that visit at the end of the month :D


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> oh wispy that would be cool, have a boy and a girl all at once get them both over with :D
> 
> tnt - sorry about the BFN :( well hopefully after your surgery you get that BFP

Thank you Dandy. :hugs: I am ok...just ready to heal and start again. I hope to have a BFP soon. How are you doing?


----------



## dandybrush

good thanx tnt, struggling to read my ov signs have I or havent I? its soo confusing :/ im just gonna have to wait and see i guess


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> good thanx tnt, struggling to read my ov signs have I or havent I? its soo confusing :/ im just gonna have to wait and see i guess

I have a hard time with that as well! Like the strips are off I think...at least it is off when it comes to FF chart. Strips say I O o one day and FF says I O on a complete diff day! I know i get alot of low ab pain and my CM is more watery abundant. Which usually it isn't! Good luck to you hun!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

yeah i dont even bother testing for ov...i think that would only add to the confusion


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

:yipee: never so glad you get to see DH :yipee: :yipee: 

Have a lovely day everyone x x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning :hi:

welp still no O date....... I am TRULY getting frustrated,, really frustrated.. however, if my temps go up the next two days then it say O date June 13th... still won't believe it though

anyhoo hubby got paged out again last nite but he callled in sick today- so he is home with me all day- GREAT.. LOL

welp must get to work

TYL


----------



## AJThomas

:happydance: I finally have crosshairs for CD17. Now comes the waiting and SS: still have super sore BBs, mild cramping and never ending bloating, SS complete for today:mrgreen:


----------



## nevertogether

yay AJ! just as we thought :D 

kel - have a good day at work!!

sbb - :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

^Yeah, i guess thats why i haven't caught the eggy so far, i always thought i ov'ed CD14 so i never really paid the following days much attention, i feel really good about this cycle!


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay! Glad you get to see DH never. Now you can get your bfp--finally! 

Morning to you too SBB! I'm a little late :blush: Hope you have a lovely day too!

AJ I love that PMA! 

Kel-- Fxed you have O'd :D

Hi :wave: all other ladies! :hugs:

HSG all clear, by the way. Im clear to try this cycle still--3 days till O (hopefully) :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

delia - yep you are right...onto the next plan of action.

welshie- hahahaha, you are hilarious!

whit - thanks for the pma.

dandy - yep looks like you better go turn on the marvin gaye music....LOL

mibebe- sorry af gotcha!

wispy - yeah, I am happy you got him in there. Let us know when you here the results. 

TNT - so sorry about the bfn.....well you have to let me in on how this surgery is going to go, cuz I have it next week. They will be doing a bit more to me because of my fibroid but I am sooooo nervous. How long do you have to wait before you can ttc again?

never - oh that is great news. I am soo happy for you!

kel - oh I am doing the oving jig for you....I hope it is soon!

aj - yeah for crosshairs!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

whit - oh that is wonderful news....yeah for a clear hsg!


----------



## nevertogether

i love you girls!!! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - i just realized we are on the exact same cycle day


----------



## Whitbit22

ttc and tnt--I will be sending prayers your way ladies. I cant think of a more deserving bunch of girls to get their bfps :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Whit that's great news :happydance: fingers crossed for this cycle! 

AJ your chart is looking good, glad it's showing ov :D 

Kell sorry you still havent got any answers, I hope it's going to be any day soon... :hugs:

Hey ttc :wave: 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Ooooh! Just looking at your ticker SBB, cant wait to find out if you're joining team blue or pink!


----------



## SBB

I know but it'll be another 8 weeks before i find out!!
Unless I persuade someone to pay for a scan at 16 weeks :haha: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

seriously something my husband just said to me "well im happy either way. as long as i have you seriously nothing else matters...but id like to knock you up" i freaking love it :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol never that's funny, and very cute :D

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i don't know how you can bare to wait that long to know the sex!


----------



## SBB

I know I want to know now! Hope we get to see the nub so we can have a guess! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

nevertogether said:


> seriously something my husband just said to me "well im happy either way. as long as i have you seriously nothing else matters...but id like to knock you up" i freaking love it :haha:

that is cute and awesome :happydance::thumbup:

AFM my temps are all staying about the same so far...maybe there is another dip coming soon?? if not then maybe i have Oved :shrug: i did manage to catch my OH last night :blush:

have a good night everyone


----------



## nevertogether

i think your temps are looking good dandy. as long as they stay up and don't drop below your cover line, they should be good! :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx never my fingers and toes are all crossed for myself :D


----------



## SBB

Hmmm dandy it's a tough one! Think it's just a waiting game to see what your temps do, but FF could well be right... It's just not totally 100% clear and obvious... 

X x x


----------



## MiBebe

I feel so lost sometimes. There are so many acronyms to know. I will have to search around this forum and see what half these things mean :wacko: LOL :winkwink:

So my doctor told me today that I have a Vitamin D deficiency. Other than that I have a clean bill of health. I looked up vitamin D deficiency and see it is linked to infertility :dohh: She was nice enough to send in a prescription without even talking to me first so I'm on my way to Walgreen's to pick it up. I have no idea if this is why I haven't been able to get pregnant these past 6 years, but hopefully me taking this will help my chances. :thumbup: I also have to make sure its not clashing with the Maca (I doubt it).


----------



## SBB

Well at least you know now I guess and hopefully it may make a
difference if you can up your vit D

have you seen this? https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html might help :D 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

thanx sbb yeah im just gonna wait it out and test on the 25 june unless AF shows first :)


----------



## SBB

Wow it's pretty quiet in here... I'm off to sleep girls, scan in the morning! 

Night all x x x


----------



## dandybrush

night sbb :)


----------



## TntArs06

TTC--> Thanks hun! My surgery is in two weeks and I was told not to TTC until the next cycle after the surgery. Which could be only a month or so. =) I hope you have a fast recovery and its not too bad. I will be praying for you hun!!

Whit--> Thank you soo much hun! Really appreciate it! =)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Ladies, 

Great to see you all here and ok :hugs:

SBB good luck this morning with your scan!

Never hope having DH close is great for you and sending you loads of lucky TCC vibes :happydance::hugs:

Kel hope your cycle works it self out for you but sure keep at it LOL :winkwink::hugs:

Im loving the MACA best thing ever my cycle this month was a breeze although was not TCC so that helped, but LP was 13 days and no spotting before hand and AF was over quickly as well over after 3 days really hope that is ok as think that was short! 

sending you all some :dust::dust: so I can see some more BFP and soon :flower::thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

sbb - good luck with your scan today!

celtic - i am right behind you on CD5, hehe :) i agree with the maca making AF a breeze though! not too much pain with it.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, back from my scan - all good :D

Bubs is now 64mm, as soon as she put the thing on my tummy it was waving at us! It was wriggling around loads it seems so weird I can't feel it at all! It was kicking its legs and arching its back - weirdly you can't see the arms/legs on the pic (but I think it's foot is there!) I tried to see the nub so we could guess the sex but couldn't get a good look... Although looking again maybe it is there, I still say girl.. 

They did the Nuchal measurement which was 1.5 and she said anything between 1-2 is normal so should be fine. Also took my bloods. 

Still feels a bit weird and not totally real.. but I think when I get my proper bump and feel it moving it will do... 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







Baby HP 12+3 18:06:10 a.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Delilahsown

:hugs: Glad your scan went well, SBB! I would say that's a proper peanut!


----------



## SBB

yep it's a full on peanut now! One of my friends has started calling it Jesus so no doubt that will catch on! :dohh: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

what a beautiful photo SBB.... glad to hear all is well with the lil one :)


----------



## SBB

Thanks Kell... 

Thinking maybe your chart looks a little bit similar-ish to March? Spike, low temps then creeps towards the coverline.. Maybe OV any day now... I hope so :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

ehh I don't know WHAT to think anymore and I didn't think it would bother me much but it is............ I can't explain it.... I just don't want to go thru what I went thru after my 1st MC.... a period 5 weeks after the D&C and then NOTHING for 3 months... I can't wait that long

I just think it SUXS BOOTY BALLS and then some...

sorry for the rant but I have been very emotional lately (just having a "day" is all) and I don't mean to be a downer in here because everyone is so POSITIVE and I "LUH" all my Maca Buddies :)

:) :) :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :) :)


----------



## SBB

Hun we all have down days so don't apologise... It's what we're here for. Can you bring on your AF with those Meds you have? 

If so perhaps set a date where if you haven't ov'd by then, you bring on AF. Then get some soy isoflavones and take those cd3-7 or whatever so you can regulate your cycle a little bit? 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

umm :lol: what meds? I did take my progesterone cream for the first 14 days and then stopped.. I have a feeling this is going to be a annovulary cycle, because after stopping the cream I should get :af: within the next 14 days after stopping which would make it June 26th or 27th and since I see no pattern here.. yep yep I am gonna go with no O this month

but what i DON'T get is the Progesterone cream is suppose to build up during that time and I would "assume" my temps should be high by now, I've caught only 1 day over 97

oh well I guess I gotta sit back and see WTF happens and

YES muh friend I am gonna get Soy for the next cycle... I FORGOT this one.. thankfully my grocery store sells the Soy.. I was excited when I found it 


THANKS FOR LISTENING :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Oh maybe I was thinking of your progesterone cream - I thought you had some other meds as well but obviously not! 

So sorry did you use the progesterone cream cd1-14?? It's weird it hasn't affected your temps... 

I will keep stalking and hope you do ov... :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

nope no other meds :) just that cream that I took back in Feb to jump start my 3 month missing period and it worked and then I got PG that next month

yep you use it from CD 1-14 and it builds up, if you don't O or get preggos it will then drop off and get :af:, you can see from my April cycle I used it and my temps went up immediately

it seems I am trying to O, maybe just another late one cause I read your body can be screwed up for a while after a MC

I hope they go up but if they don't wellllllllllllll off to the GYN again


----------



## SBB

I think they will Hun it's just late... Fingers crossed! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> I think they will Hun it's just late... Fingers crossed!
> 
> X x x

:rofl: I hope so cause DH and I are getting tired :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol I know how you feel from my 60 day cycles before!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Lol I know how you feel from my 60 day cycles before!!
> 
> X x x

and we are 12 and 13 years older then you.. LMAO we ain't got "it" anymore... LOL not like we use toooooooo 

that crap is for the birds now..........


----------



## SBB

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

You'll seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... :winkwink:

especially after you've been married for 16 years and together for 20 years.... think about it you were 8 years old when we started going together...

HOLY CRAP now that is funny... LOL LOL LOL


----------



## AJThomas

Morning ladies, just stopping by to say hi before i run off and grab something to eat.


----------



## TntArs06

SBB Your pic is amazing! Im soo happy for you! Sooooo exciting!


----------



## SBB

Thanks TNT :hugs: 

Kell that is crazy!!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Whitbit22

I love your pic SBB! Congrats on having a nice healthy bean! :)

Kel so sorry your cycle has to be so screwed up. I agree with SBB.. hopefully you can bring on af and get the soy going soon. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - 

Gosh I am so busy trying to get ready to go away and of course everything has to happen right now....LOL....I have 2 new tenannt moving into 2 house I manage and of course i have a list of items to get done before i leave....UGH.....anyway, it is keeping me busy and this way I have no time to stress about the surgery.....

SBB- Oh I am with you I would want to know right now! Oh I got chills when i saw your scan....such a lovely lil one....SHE is perfect...hahahaha

Never - yep same cycle day but we will see what my cycle does this month with the surgery and no clomid. Clomid made my cycles really long.

dandy - yipee on getting in the bding!!!

tnt - thanks....I will be praying for you as well...Well if all goes according to plan I hope I only have to wait 1 month...this damn fibroid might make me wait longer though.

celtic - woohoo on no spotting.....I love maca too!

mibebe- What is the prescription for, is it to help with the deficiency?

kel - oh hun, sorry you are so frustrated but sbb is right...no need to apologize...we are here to rant to so rant away! 

whit - hi hun...hows life treatin ya?

Well we are off on the boat for a lil ride...I guess I wont be on it for a while because of teh surgery so I am going to enjoy my lil ride today. You ladies have a great night, morning, day....hahaha wherever you are!


----------



## kelster823

> Well we are off on the boat for a lil ride...I guess I wont be on it for a while because of teh surgery so I am going to enjoy my lil ride today. You ladies have a great night, morning, day....hahaha wherever you are!

have an absolute WONDERFUL time.. I am gonna sit back have a few brews tonight- it is BEAUTIFUL here, not a cloud in the sky and about 85 degrees... maybe a dip in the pool too...



> kel - oh hun, sorry you are so frustrated but sbb is right...no need to apologize...we are here to rant to so rant away

BIG :hugs:

Whit thanks hun yep I am all screwed up now.. nothing matches on my charts- my OPK's are WHACKO.... some look positive and then some.. welll... :lol:
see... the last one I just took at 4pm

I am getting ready to say today's are positives... I dunno though
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/scan0179.jpg


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Girls:wave:

SBB.....Awww lil Xmas Pudding is a real cutie:hugs: So glad that everything went well with the scan hun:hugs:

Kel...I understand the frustration of :wacko:cycles hun so wanna send :hugs: I'm just wondering thou whether using the progesterone cream in the follicular phase is what's confused things. Correct me if I've got my wires crossed but progesterone tricks the body into thinking that you're pregnant which is why it can stop spotting/bleeding during LP's. If your body thought that it was pregnant then it wouldn't ovulate....I've never heard of taking it early in the cycle hun only after O and then when you stop taking it the witch should arrive a couple of days later....as I said I may have my wires completely crossed but:shrug: Tonight's opk is looking:thumbup:....I really hope that this is it babe...:hugs:

Never....:yipee:....you get to see DH....psychic vibes may have worked on the C.....now to send some to Mr Stork:winkwink::rofl:

TNT....Aww Big :hugs: sweets for the disappointment of the bfn....I really hope that everything goes well with the surgery and leaves you super fertile:hugs::dust::hugs:

TTC....Hope you enjoyed your boat trip sweetie and got all your jobs done:hugs:

Whit...so glad the HSG was all clear and the wait to O is almost over....FX'd:hugs:

Sparkle and Linny....hope you are both ok:hugs:

Wispy...FX'd for you and DH that the results are ok:hugs:

Dandy and AJ...I have everything crossed for you both:dust::dust:

Celtic....Lovely to see you amongst us chick....I'm also celebrating a fab LP for the last cycle:winkwink:

Mibebe....Lots of :dust: for this cycle chick:hugs:

Delia...how you doing Honey?:hugs:

....hope everyone else is doing ok:hugs:

AFM.....All quiet on the western front....the witch was horrid yesterday although not quite as bad as last month so that was a plus. You're right SBB a bfp before christmas would be amazing but can't get the thought of testing the same weekend that we put the tree up out of my head:dohh::lol:....and a summer:baby:....would be fab:thumbup::winkwink:

Huge :hugs: and Oooodles of Love to all.....:kiss:


----------



## dandybrush

no O for me :cry: better start :sex: again...


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Dandy....hang in there hun:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

yay sbb awesome bun in your oven :) wow thats surreal


----------



## dandybrush

thanx welsh i hope something happens soon for me am feeling a bit down...


----------



## dandybrush

kel hope you have a better day today :) my cycle is screwy too :(

TTC hope you had awesome fun on the boat :)


----------



## WelshRose

It does get frustrating hun doesn't it waiting to see that shift in temp....I guess that's the downside of charting....everything is looked at in retrospect. 
Hang in there thou...hopefully there won't be anymore charts after this one but it does get easier the more charts that you have to look at in being able to predict when things are more likely to happen....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> I'm just wondering thou whether using the progesterone cream in the follicular phase is what's confused things

Son of a B BALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL 

Welshie I think you are right... YOU ARE RIGHT....I frigin READ the directions WRONG.. OMG WHAT HAVE I DONE???????????????????

OMG OMG OMG I have RUINED this cycle completely.......................it says pre-menopausal use 14 days prior to the 1st day of menstruation .. I didn't read the PRIOR PART

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:

hey Dandy :) how are you hun


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Kell I have to say I also thought what welshie said earlier as I thought the cream was for after ov to keep your progestorone up... But i thought you'd been told by a doc to take it earlier so that must be right... 
Don't panic hun, obviously it's not ideal, but that stuff isn't super strong so hopefully it will just delay it a little and that's it... :hugs: 

Welshie the Xmas bfp would be just perfect, and summer baby would be so lovely, I am august and I love having a summer birthday, plus you can take little bub for lovely walks and picnics... 

Dandy sorry you haven't ov'd, don't give up I think it will be soon :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Kel....:hugs:....You're body is obviously trying to do it which is great babe...hope it gets there...:hugs:

Right I'm off to :sleep: now but will be back tom....BIG :hugs: xxx


----------



## Whitbit22

Kel- CD 15 looks positive.. but its weird the temp didnt confirm it at all! Todays definitely looks almost positive! Id say give it a go again tomorrow and see, hopefully this is it!

ttc- Hope you had lost of fun on your boat ride! I'm really glad you have lots of things to take your mind off everything.

dandy- sorry you havent O'd! It will come though. CD 10 looks like a possibility though.. are you doing the strips? Sorry if you said it and I missed it.

welshie- glad af wasnt quite so bad this time! enjoy your nap :D

Hi Tnt how are you feeling hun? 

:wave: to all the other ladies


----------



## kelster823

I screwed it ALL UP................... DAMMIT DAMMIT DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## TntArs06

Heya Welsh and Whit..... I am doing pretty good considering AF got me today. Thank you for asking. Just taking this month off for surgery and stuff. I guess its relaxing in a way but at the same time you think "could have this been my month." I know lame....but never know i guess. LOL

Kell- Im sorry hun....maybe things will work out. I dont know much about that stuff but FX for you!

Has anyone heard of "fertility spells?" I just read something about that and then googled it and there is ALOT of stuff on that. Just wondering bout it I guess. LOL

I hope you all are doing good. Take care ladies and have a GREAT weekend!


----------



## dandybrush

hey kel :wave: sorry about your confusion...im sure you havent stuffed anything up too bad :hugs:

whit - no im not doing any strips...i figure just more stuff to confuse myself with :)

thanx sbb and welsh :) hope everyone has a good night


----------



## WelshRose

Morning girls:wave:

TNT...Aww big hugs babe...hope she isn't too evil:hugs:
I don't know anything about fertility spells hun but I do know that the person I had my scarily accurate reading from does them...she's also joined here as well....gail123...maybe msg her and she'll be able to tell you more....I'd be interested to hear what she says. What stuff did you find out when you googled?

Hope everyone is ok...and has a fab saturday planned:hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi welshie! Did you have to pay for your reading? Id love one but so broke right now.


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Whit:hugs:
Yes I did have to pay sweets...I think it was about £6 and she does pregnancy/conception reading with a fertility spell for £10....not sure what that is in $ thou. I hope if you get one that she can inspire a lil hope hun:hugs: Sometimes thou it can take a while to find the right person for these things. I've seen two in-person locally and the one was way off, the second of which I have seen a couple of times was spot on with my brother and I but my MIL didn't have the same connection with him...so I guess the one person may not be right for everyone.

I was really impressed with Gail thou as without meeting me or speaking to me she picked up accurately my medical appointments and even mentioned the medical camera...my weightloss and alternative health...maca....just hope the conception reading for a christmasy bfp comes true:winkwink:

Let me know if you get one Hun:hugs:xxx


----------



## WelshRose

SBB...you are so right hun a summer baby would be lovely....Callum is 3wks after Christmas in January...I'd love to do zoo trips etc for his birthday but they are either shut or it's toooooo :cold::dohh::lol:.....you have all this to discover:winkwink:

What do you have planned for today hun?
I am promising to go over to the MIL's and take some puppy photos for her so she can update her advert for them and when I get home I will post them on here:thumbup: 
They are so cute now....they have discovered running ....on a wooden floor....the brakes however need some fine tuning:dohh::lol:

:hug:


----------



## SBB

Aw how cute!! Please post some pics for us! :cloud9: 

We are off to my cousins wedding today, can tell the rest of the family today about baby Jesus (what everyone is now calling it!) I was thinking just before she walks up the aisle I'd nip up the front and make an announcement? Or maybe during the speeches! :rofl:

yep I can imagine it's quite hard to do stuff with kids in freezing winter! Summer is great! 

Have a lovely day and please get some piccies!! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

I hope you have a lovely day hun.....Does anybody have anything to declare?.....well no not about them but I'm expecting baby Jesus!:rofl:...You must be soooo excited to be able to finally tell them the best secret in the world!:hugs:

I will definately get pics hun...can't believe that they are 5wks old tomorrow and going to new homes in 3wks:cry: There are still 3 for sale thou...2 of which we have absolutely fallen in love with:dohh:....Can't work out whether Shaun is actually hoping that one of them doesn't sell.....:winkwink: As much as I love them I don't know if I want two dogs thou:dohh:...I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## SBB

:rofl: that's the best plan, it's in a church as well!!! 

Aw they sound so cute! Just remind him it won't be tiny forever! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning


LOL just got up to pee but going back to bed.. it is only 4:39am..... 

:rofl: TTYL


----------



## kelster823

morning

SBB have a great day at the wedding and don't you DARE do that at the church..:rofl: it would be funny though

Welshie- puppies and wooden floors, how adorable.... :)

TNT sorry AF got ya and wishing you only the best with the surgery :hugs:

Dandy I sure HOPE it didn't stuff enough....ehh maybe it was meant to be.. 

I was HOPING for a July conception anyways.....and an April baby..... I wouldn't mind Aug either a May baby.. I only have 2 of my best friends and my god daughters birthday that month so it would be kewl.. April would be IDEAL though.. Just Jeff's bday and my FIL

we have our friend's SURPRISE 40th bday party tonight at 7:00pm- she thinks we are heading to a comedy show tonight with us.... HA little does she know

ok off to have some coffee and sit out on the deck by the pool.. going to be a HOT one today--- so it's poolside all afternoon

PS.........

speaking of birthdays............... umm I think we need to know each others so no one gets left out on bday

mine is 

Aug 23


----------



## dandybrush

my birthday is march 17  mines been


----------



## nevertogether

dandy, i'm a march baby too! march 10


----------



## Linny

Hey girls!!

I haven't read back on all the posts but just wanted to say hey and check up on SBB's scan.........Awwwwwww!!! 

What a clear pic of jesus there SBB, must be so nice to be able to tell your family now!!

My birthday is 3rd April so mines been too!!

Soooo for the third time in a week I've had brown discharge.......very worrying! Called the EPU today and they want me to have a scan on monday! SCARED is not even close to how I feel :cry: Just keeping FX'd that my bub is doing okey dokey xxxx


----------



## jam-on-toast

Linny said:


> My birthday is 3rd April so mines been too!!
> 
> Soooo for the third time in a week I've had brown discharge.......very worrying! Called the EPU today and they want me to have a scan on monday! SCARED is not even close to how I feel :cry: Just keeping FX'd that my bub is doing okey dokey xxxx

:hugs:

Good Luck with your scan Monday, thinking of you xxxx

If it's any help, I have bouts of brown bleeding through my pregnancy with DD1 (2yrs old) until after 12wks. Also had bright red too, but it was all fine.

:flower:


----------



## Linny

Awww thanks jam!!

Yeah I get the impression there not too worried and just doing a scan to double check! Still nervous though x x


----------



## jam-on-toast

Linny said:


> Awww thanks jam!!
> 
> Yeah I get the impression there not too worried and just doing a scan to double check! Still nervous though x x


And I would be nerves all over again too hunnie. We are trying to nurture our beanies and things like this get in the way :shrug: and put us out of our comfort zone. Tut* our damn bodies. 

]Like you say it's more precautionary and they want to reassure you of that, although it never works that way as we are all worry worts ;)

Big hugs. Monday will get here before you know it matey.

MAKE SURE YOU PUT YOUR FEET UP, PLENTY OF REST CHOCOLATE AND MILK - Tell them Dr Jam prescribed it :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

linny - good luck honey :hugs: i'm sure everything will be fine! :thumbup:


----------



## Linny

jam-on-toast said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> Awww thanks jam!!
> 
> Yeah I get the impression there not too worried and just doing a scan to double check! Still nervous though x x
> 
> 
> And I would be nerves all over again too hunnie. We are trying to nurture our beanies and things like this get in the way :shrug: and put us out of our comfort zone. Tut* our damn bodies.
> 
> ]Like you say it's more precautionary and they want to reassure you of that, although it never works that way as we are all worry worts ;)
> 
> Big hugs. Monday will get here before you know it matey.
> 
> MAKE SURE YOU PUT YOUR FEET UP, PLENTY OF REST CHOCOLATE AND MILK - Tell them Dr Jam prescribed it :thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: awww you've totally cheered me up :happydance:

I will be sure to tell them that......hmmmm i think I could manage a small BLOCK of chocolate for medicinal purposes of course :haha:

Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> linny - good luck honey :hugs: i'm sure everything will be fine! :thumbup:

Thanks never :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Welshie- thanks for the info.. when I can afford it I will look around more :winkwink:

SBB- Congrats on the announcement! Thats so exciting!

Kel- Sounds like a blast! Have fun tonight :) Your bday is really close to mine- mines Aug 18 :haha:

Hi Jam! :wave: Dandy and Never! :wave:

Linny- Don't worry hun! My friend had that also in both her pregnancy's and everything was fine. Good luck try not to stress :)


----------



## TntArs06

Welsh--> What I read about was with white candles and saying some saying in each direction NSEW...laying naked with your partner. There is a thread on here about it and some women got a BFP...but I guess a BFP could mean that anything worked. I want one of those readings. Just afraid they would say i would never conceive. LOL 

Kel--> Thanks hun. I will certainly need it. Hope you got some rest cause I noticed that you didn't sleep too well! We had massive storms here last night so I slept like a rock. LOL 

I hope you girls are doing great! Have a wonderful saturday


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> sbb - good luck with your scan today!
> 
> celtic - i am right behind you on CD5, hehe :) i agree with the maca making AF a breeze though! not too much pain with it.

Hey Never yep bang on LOL I know its great now if I can ony work on cathing that egg and keeping it there LOL good luck this week hun:flower:



WelshRose said:


> Hiya Girls:wave:
> Celtic....Lovely to see you amongst us chick....I'm also celebrating a fab LP for the last cycle:winkwink:

Dont you love it when your body is doing the right thing for a change:happydance:



kelster823 said:


> I screwed it ALL UP................... DAMMIT DAMMIT DAMMIT!!!!!

Oh Kel bummer but at least you now know whats going on take more MACA it ooks like your body is trying to do its thing and OV will happen and soon before your tooo tired:hugs:



Linny said:


> Hey girls!!
> 
> I haven't read back on all the posts but just wanted to say hey and check up on SBB's scan.........Awwwwwww!!!
> 
> What a clear pic of jesus there SBB, must be so nice to be able to tell your family now!!
> 
> My birthday is 3rd April so mines been too!!
> 
> Soooo for the third time in a week I've had brown discharge.......very worrying! Called the EPU today and they want me to have a scan on Monday! SCARED is not even close to how I feel :cry: Just keeping FX'd that my bub is doing okey dokey xxxx

Linny try not to worry to much I had spotting for 3 weeks on and off with my first DS and all was ok, I had it on my second DS as well which scared the hell out of me as I MC just before I got pregnant with him yet he was ok as well. so I'm sending you positive vibes for your scan hun and Im sure all is ok. its good that it is brown blood that's old blood and could be from any thing:hugs:

SBB yay on the scan love the picture such a change in so short a time I love scan pics :flower:


Oh my Birthday is June 28 I will be 35 this year fee weird about that :wacko:


----------



## dandybrush

aw Linny :hugs: dont worry that wont help, my fingers and toes are crossed for you for monday, sure its nothing though :)


----------



## AJThomas

Hey maca ladies.

Linny i'm sure everything is and will continue to be ok with the LO.

My birthday is April 19th. If i'm pregnant now the baby's due date will be March 8.


----------



## dandybrush

I cant wait to be pregnant :(


----------



## kelster823

Hey checking in real quick

Jeff just thru me a surprise 40th birthday party tonight- it wasn't for my friend it was for me.................

I LOVE MY BABY SOOO MUCH


----------



## AJThomas

^hahahahaha, Jeff is the best! That is the craziest, best surprise i've ever heard of, that was really good.


----------



## dandybrush

oh wow kel thats awesome!! what a nice OH you have :D


----------



## nevertogether

kel - that is so awesome! :yipee: for great DH's :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kel that so cool hope you are having a great time :flower:


----------



## Linny

Morning girls!!

Thanks Celtic, its nice to hear of stories like yours, makes me hope that my LO will be fine too :hugs:

Dandy.....you WILL be pregnant hun, I can't wait either :hugs: Thanks, I hope everything is ok :thumbup:

AJ thanks hun :hugs: you girls are the best!!

Thanks Whit, I've heard a few stories of LO being okay and it does help :hugs:

KEL.......OMG how fantastic!!! I hope your having a wonderful night cos you deserve it :hugs: What a gorgeous fella you have there :happydance:

SBB....hope the wedding was fab. I bet your family are over the moon about Jesus :hugs:

Welshie.....yey on the LP! LOVE that story of the xmas tree, I really hope it comes true (but cos I'm impatient i hope it happens even sooner :hugs:)

Never....any DH news??

:wave: to the rest of you :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Wedding was nice, very long day and I feel like I've got a hangover today :( 

Linny, I have got the brown spotting most days now, usually it's just a little bit but it's there. Seriously don't worry, be excited you're going to see your baby tomorrow!! 

Kell that's so cool of jeff! What a brilliant surprise! I hope you had a great time... 

Hey to everyone else :wave: 

Welshie where are our piccies?! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

linny - yes! his unit is sending him to class in bamberg, which is about two hours from me. it will be only him and his boss, no unit, which ROCKS because they won't be able to dictate much of him other than to be at class at the right time in the right uniform. he isn't leaving until the 2nd, but i leave on a mission the 1st, which stinks..but he told me to go ahead and go and have fun hugs:) and to not worry he will see me soon after. i will see him the 28, 29, 30 as of right now and i should o, based on my cycles before, either the 29 or the 30th. FX'ed :)


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> linny - yes! his unit is sending him to class in bamberg, which is about two hours from me. it will be only him and his boss, no unit, which ROCKS because they won't be able to dictate much of him other than to be at class at the right time in the right uniform. he isn't leaving until the 2nd, but i leave on a mission the 1st, which stinks..but he told me to go ahead and go and have fun hugs:) and to not worry he will see me soon after. i will see him the 28, 29, 30 as of right now and i should o, based on my cycles before, either the 29 or the 30th. FX'ed :)

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I'm so happy for you never, you so deserve this! I'm gonna throw some extra sticky :dust::dust: your way!!!


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> Linny, I have got the brown spotting most days now, usually it's just a little bit but it's there. Seriously don't worry, be excited you're going to see your baby tomorrow!!


:lol: awww SBB Ive been so busy worrying that I never even looked at it that way :happydance:


----------



## SBB

I know it's scary but i'm sure you'll be just fine... Fingers crossed hun and make sure you update us! 

What time is your appointment? 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

thank you for all the dust Linny! :hugs: i'm still hoping everything works out. i've learned not to get my hopes up with the army, as they like to change things last minute so i'm just playing it by ear right now. don't know what i would do with out all you girls prayers and good wishes!


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> I know it's scary but i'm sure you'll be just fine... Fingers crossed hun and make sure you update us!
> 
> What time is your appointment?
> 
> X x x

Its at 10.45am! She told me to come with a full bladder......that is gonna be difficult cos i ALWAYS need to wee :haha:

Do you get like an achey feeling in your tummy too?


----------



## SBB

Yeh seriously I've had all kinds of aches and pains, every day I would say, they've only just eased off.... 

At least it's early so you don't have to wait all day! 

It's so uncomfortable having to have a full bladder! Then they push it really hard to see bubs and it's horrible! But as soon as you see bubs you won't care! 

Never I so hope it all works out for you - can't wait to chart stalk for an actual reason!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

Linny...I'm another one with spotting in pg and a healthy Pickle outcome:thumbup: It happened around 10 wks for a couple of days.....I'm sure it's just you're lil bean implanting even deeper...just remembered my friend also had it with her DD who is fast approaching 2 and a very close friend on here had it with her son who is now almost 1:thumbup: Let us know how you get on sweets:hugs:

Never...That's fab news about DH:yipee:

Kel....Aww Bless him...what a sweetie....hope you had an AMAZING NITE:yipee:

SBB....Glad you had a good time at the wedding hun:hugs:....the pics are coming:lol:.....

Hey everyone else....:wave:....hope you're all ok:hugs:

Ok now for the pics....these are the little cuties.....





​
My MIL just rung now to say that another one is sold....just the two black and tan boys in the middle pic left....We LOVE the one on the left....he is just scrummy!:awww:

Not a huge amount of other news really...witch is almost gone:headspin:....:wave:Goodbye you Ol Hag...Don't Come Back:haha:
TNT...I found a really cool fertility spell site and it's got lots of others on there as well...https://www.everythingunderthemoon.net/spells/fertility-pregnancy-spells.htm:thumbup:

Big Hugs Girls...Love you all:kiss:


----------



## nevertogether

oh my gosh they are too cute welshie!


----------



## WelshRose

Tell me about it Hun....I'm resisting having another one at the mo but it's gonna be so strange when they're all gone:dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

if i lived in a house, DH and i would have so many animals. both my in-laws are vets if that tells you anything. haha. but since i'm in a little government owned apartment - i guess my one furry friend is all i get. :shrug: he is amazing though!


----------



## WelshRose

The house filled with babies and animals will come one day hun:hugs: Your furbaby...looks so cheeky in a completely adorable way:awww: We have a couple of friends that have boxers and they are real characters....and soooo strong....lovely dogs:thumbup:

I think the only thing that is making me reluctant is that the dynamics we have are better than we could have ever expected with Pops and I don't know whether another one would alter that for the better iykwim.....I'd love a pygmy goat thou.....DH has said definately "No-Way!":rofl::dohh:


----------



## SBB

OMG welshie can I have one?! They are soooo cute!! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

:hi: Welshie, thanks for the reassurance hun, I defo need it at the mo :hugs:

Thanks to all of you for being so supportive, I'm sorry to have taken this to you all but yesterday i felt so blue and scared, I just knew this was the place that would make me feel better :hugs: So THANKYOU GIRLS :kiss:

BTW Welshie......those pups are just too cute!! I love dogs sooo much :thumbup:

never....I'm keeping PMA that you WILL get to see DH those few days :happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

:lol: What would the cats think?!:lol:


----------



## jam-on-toast

kelster823 said:


> Hey checking in real quick
> 
> Jeff just thru me a surprise 40th birthday party tonight- it wasn't for my friend it was for me.................
> 
> I LOVE MY BABY SOOO MUCH

Awhhh, that is so sweet. He has great husbandry skills :thumbup:

Glad you had a great time.x


----------



## SBB

The cats would love it!! I think :haha:

I just want to cuddle them and have them all snuggled up on my lap!! :D 

Linny you are welcome, we are all here for each other whether it's good, bad, stress, worry, excitement or puppies!! :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Linny

Ooh jam i just read your siggy and your Jenny reading.....this month is the month :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies! Temp is staying up so far so keeping my Fx'd, i'm claiming a sticky bean this month though, I'M CLAIMING IT......let's hope i'm not being all crazy.:lol:


----------



## nevertogether

your chart looks GREAT AJ! fingers crossed for you honey :dust:


----------



## TntArs06

Kel- Happy Birthday! Your DH is AWESOME!!!:happydance::happydance: I hope you enjoyed your time.

Never- HELLO!! :hi: FX crossed that you O those days. That would be amazing. Hope the army gives you two a break to see each other. You guys definitely deserve it. My OH was in the military and I remember having to juggle our times to see each other. So I really hope your guys plans stay in tact.

Welsh- Thats the website that I saw most of it at. Im thinking the cycle after my surgery im going to try that!! I guess it wouldn't hurt to try. Thanks for the link to the site though. :headspin::wohoo: Oh and I loove those pics of the puppies...they are soooo cute! My OH is in pre-vet school right now. We have 3 dogs and a cat. OH wants more animals but our 2 bedroom duplex probably can't handle anymore. LOL :haha:

Linny- FX for you and will say a prayer for you. Im sure everything is fine. Like they said its probably just implanting deeper! :hugs::hugs:

AFM- Just really crampy! Ugghh But I can take IBU now so thats exciting. LOL I had a drink yesterday and got tipsy....its been a looong time sense I drank. But I kinda figure sense im not ttc this month and preparing for surgery, it shouldn't hurt right. LOL :haha::blush:

I hope you all have a wonderful rest of the weekend.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

well temp dip today....if its not from the wine i drank last night :(

if its because of Ov...does it mean i have already Oved or am about to O?

I dont think im in for a chance this time round last BD was 3 days ago, I got a bit fed up with him and stoped trying...:( thats why i had the wine last night :(


----------



## SBB

Hey dandy, you can ov on a dip, but obviously it's very hard to tell without the temp after it ... 

Could be today :shrug: don't worry 3 days is ok, and you could :sex: today! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

haha I know I could...but if i want a girl then i shouldnt...:blush:

maybe i will this arvo anyways :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

obviously if i have a boy i wont mind but im not going to encourage it if i can help it...and everything i read say to BD before Ov as the little boy sperm swim quicker and if you BD on Ov then obviously they are gonna get there first :/ I know i sound crazy...I really do just wanna be pg and have a little one :)


----------



## SBB

I would do it today anyway, I agree girl you need to do it before, and those swimmers are going to be in place for the egg already. Sex on the day of OV is not great, so today's sperm are pretty unlikely to get to the egg in time... 

However if you aren't oving today it would be good to :sex: today anyway as you don't know when it might be!

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

hmm true dat sbb, i think i shall follow your advice then tonight :D


----------



## SBB

Lol :D 

I just tried to find the website that gives info about when people had sex and got pregnant and I know the day of Ov ranked really really low. 2 days before was def the best day... 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

well i was 3 days ago...hopefully the little swimmers are still swimming :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

so if its not today then i hope its in 2 days ;)


----------



## SBB

dandybrush said:


> well i was 3 days ago...hopefully the little swimmers are still swimming :shrug:

Yeh I know, 3 days is still fine... 2 days is the ideal best but a day either side of that I think is 2nd best.. 

Sperm can live up to 5 days 'in there'. 

Well yes if you're not oving today let's hope for a couple of days! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

thats crazy they can live for 5 days!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Dandy Im in the same situation! Ovacue said I was supposed to Ov today--getting negative strips but I had a good dip this morning. Fxed O comes soon!


----------



## dandybrush

cool whit fxed for you too :) maybe we can be 2ww buddies :D


----------



## Whitbit22

dandybrush said:


> cool whit fxed for you too :) maybe we can be 2ww buddies :D

Of course! If O would EVER come. HAHA

I had a test done where they gave me a shot to force up my levels of 17-hydroxyprogesterone. Im going to ask the doc when I call tomorrow if it can affect ovulation. :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

lol :doh: i agree!! i just want it to come!!


----------



## AJThomas

Y are you all so active everytime i'm away? Can never catch you all when you are online guess it's cause of the time difference.


----------



## dandybrush

prob aj its only 10am here i have to be on here early or late to catch the girls


----------



## dandybrush

spoke to OH, apparently im making :sex: like a chore...and he just wants to do it and if we get pg then we do...:( i just want to get pg and do what i can to help it along ill have to be more discreet when im trying to get some :sex:


----------



## AJThomas

Ya, its 7:12pm here now so i guess everybody else is at work or getting ready to go while i'm getting ready for bed.:mrgreen:

Dandy, well at least you know what the issue is, i didn't want DH to feel pressured so i just made sure we had a lot of:sex: all cycle long so he didn't know which days were fun and which days where 'duty'.


----------



## dandybrush

well thats what ive been doing (i thought) to though :/ i did tell him i wanted to bd every second night...i might not tell him the plan and try to just get him ..excited every 2 to 3 nights anyway so he doesnt know either might try that next cycle...


----------



## dandybrush

oh aj i think most girls are in bed...right now most of them are in the US, im in Aus


----------



## AJThomas

US time and Jamaica time is often the same or an hour apart but i'm a stay home wife so i'm always on here at times when others have to be out. 

My DH was not having hte every other day thing at all, so i just made sure he took his Maca and pumpkin seeds to replenish his supply and tried to make excuses why we had to space it out to 24 hours or more, he was just happy to get it on, might have been more suspicious if i tried to keep it down to every other day.


----------



## dandybrush

ok yeah ill try to make it more random then :/


----------



## AJThomas

I read somewhere that if your hubby's swimmers are ok every 24 to 36 hours should be enough time to rest, don't have to wait 48 hours so just have at it girl, sometimes you have to just focus on the fun.....altho that sux sometimes.


----------



## dandybrush

lol yeah ill see what i can do next month i think ill leave him alone today :( so he doesnt think its duty...


----------



## AJThomas

It doesn't look like you oved yet so you still have time to hijack him!


----------



## dandybrush

yeah but i dont want to think its "duty"....ill just have to make sure he really enjoys it, when do you think i might Ov? in 1 or 2 or more days or like tonight? whats the opinion AJ?


----------



## AJThomas

could be tonight cause of the dip, cant tell for sure until you put in the temp for the next few days, if it's still low tomorrow then all is well but have you figured out the different types of CM yet? Usually you would have ewcm leading up to ov so if you dont have it yet then i doubt today is the day.


----------



## dandybrush

im still learning the cm stuff...last time i went to the ladies room TMI ALERT* and wiped there was a lot of cm...maybe EWCM, will have to watch it today to see


----------



## AJThomas

^usually i have ewcm like a week or so leading up to ov and maybe the day of my temp rise but you wouldnt have it for days afterwards (me anyway) so for me when the ewcm is gone i know i've oved already so if you have it now then you know it's close.


----------



## dandybrush

yeah i used to get lots of ewcm...since i've been taking the vitex i havent had much at all :/

I would have it for days i guess it would be easier to watch for if i was getting it as much as i used to


----------



## AJThomas

Ya you would at least know the days to get ready for, my watery cm ended the day of my dip, the next day when my temp went up, no more ew or watery cm so it helps you pinpoint O better.


----------



## dandybrush

im sure it does :/


----------



## jam-on-toast

Linny said:


> Ooh jam i just read your siggy and your Jenny reading.....this month is the month :dust::dust::dust:


Awh, mega thanks Linny :hugs:

LINNY: I'm just popping in to wish you the bestest of luck today darling. I'll pop back in at reg intervals throughout the day to check up :thumbup: Chin up darling and get some Chocolate down you, it's classed as your daily intake of 'CALCIUM' :haha: (Well it is in my house) xxx

Morning gorgeous Maca Marvels. Hope you're all doing good.

My Maca still hasn't been shipped - arghh, but never mind AF is dropping off and I'll be Jumping on DH in a day or so!!!


----------



## jam-on-toast

dandybrush said:


> spoke to OH, apparently im making :sex: like a chore...and he just wants to do it and if we get pg then we do...:( i just want to get pg and do what i can to help it along ill have to be more discreet when im trying to get some :sex:


:hugs: My Dh has said that in the past too Dandybrush. To them they just want to jump on, have some fun and jump off when they feel they need (Not so crudely, but you know what I mean), they hate the feeling on being timed and pressured in to creating another human and giving us what we really want. Men!!!

I tend to not talk about TTC Non stop, unless he brings it up then we pretty much talk in detail and he feels as if it's on his terms and I'm not droaning on to him.

:sex: Tends to be carefully planned around Ov' (Which I do pretty craftily) as I'll either surprise him when he walks in from work and unexpectedly, make him his fav meal, pamper him, ply him with some wine and seduce him :blush:

That way he feels adored and relaxed and I get what I need to catch the egg :haha: EVERYONE'S A WINNER BABY!!! 

Not saying it's so easy, as certain situations can make it impossible. But you get the gist. Hope it helps.x.x

EDITED TO SAY: Morning time Sex is usually a big hit with men. Grab him while he's half asleep, my DH loves it.


----------



## SBB

Good advice jam! I never let on to my OH when it was ov time either... 

Linny good luck today Hun, let us know! 

Morning everyone else :wave: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

yeah this was the first month i have even talked about when im gonna Ov with him...so I think ill follow your lead jam...

I do get up for work at 4.45 am...so mornings are a hard one, I have woken up at four before and brought him up ... with a nice surprise, i might attempt that one next time, ;)

I think the ewcm has started too...so maybe ov in a day or to...maybe i should surprise him in the morning but yes definatley next month no talking about Oving at all unless he brings it up


----------



## nevertogether

good luck today linny! :hugs:

dandy, like jam too, my husband has said that before. it stinks for us because we're only together for like a week or two at a time every couple of months and when we are together i don't want to ruin it making it about babies. i was lucky i saw him twice this month that i wasn't ovulating and we could have some fun, crazy, :sex: :blush: but when i am seeing him next week i plan to do the candles, sexy outfit, toys, and stuff. DH likes to call it his exploiting my body/baby making list. :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

good luck linny :)

haha sounds like you have a plan never ;)


----------



## Beccaface

Hi again girls :D
How're we all today?
:flower:
x


----------



## kelster823

good morning

I know i have missed much but it was such a busy weekend....

I still cannot believe Jeff pulled a fast one on me and pulled off a surprise party for me 2 months prior to my actual bday.... had a wonderful time and our friends bought in a photo booth ..OMG the fun we had with that thing

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...94201042097_1446205417_31330571_3332884_n.jpg


still nothing to report on the O day for me.................:shrug: :shrug: oh wellll


Linny I HOPE and KNOW everything will be fine today :hugs:

Welshie those puppies are tooo cute

SBB- how ya feeling anf how did the wedding go? I would suppose you told everyone and what was their reaction

Never only a few more days :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:hi: to all the other gals,, gotta get to work and get some coffee 

TTYL


----------



## SBB

Lol kell that looks hilarious!! Glad you had such a good time - it's genius to do it before because you would never guess! 

Chart is looking ok Hun, maybe any day now... Hope
so... 

Wedding was cool, very long day... Was fine all along but towards the end when everyone was really drunk they were pretty annoying! It was really just my aunt and uncle and 2 cousins to tell and they were all pleased. 
We told some people in the pub on Friday night, they were mainly pleased but some people are so rude!! No congratulations or anything just a grunt basically!! :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

13 weeks tomorrow SBB :hugs:


----------



## SBB

I know!!! Then at the end of that week I move over to 2nd tri! Can't believe it.... Hopefully the sickness will stop around then and I'll start feeling really good :happydance: 

Just a few days til your visit with dh :wohoo: you must be beyond excited! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i am, believe me! i've just hit a rut. every once in a while i get really down and insecure because of a lot of things that have happened in the past with DH and i. we're better than ever now, but sometimes it just gets the best of me. i think i've spent most of this day sulking. :cry:

that is so awesome for you SBB, you have to be super excited! i'm hoping some of the sickness goes away for you. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Linny I see you I just came on to see if you'd posted yet!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Aw never I think you maybe have too much time apart to dwell on things... It must be so hard being without dh all the time i'm not at all suprised a little doubt creeps in from time to time... You'll be ok hun, just put it down to a crappy day and tomorrow will be better :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Hi girls :hugs:

Thanks for all your kind words, you girls have been so wonderful and supportive :kiss:

Anyway......all is well with my little bubs :happydance: I saw the heartbeat and a peanut shaped :baby:.....SO HAPPY!!! 

My ticker is spot on too 8 weeks today (which as they've dated me means I won't have a 12wk scan :nope:)

So the bleeding is called extrachorionic haemorrhage (ECH), it basically means there's an area of bleeding in the lining of the womb! Its not harmful to the :baby: and won't cause any probs with its development. 

I have to rest as much as I can, no lifting or long walks. I can't even push a hoover round happydance: wahoo poor OH!!) and its probably gonna be there for a few more weeks!!

So there we have it, all good in the hood and Linny is a happy happy girl :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you sbb :hugs: i need the support sometimes. him and i have been through a lot of which i wish we never did and i try to convince myself to look towards the future and not the past.

linny i'm so glad to hear that everything is well with :baby: i'm sure it eases your mind too. sounds OH has a lot of cooking and cleaning to do :haha:


----------



## Linny

Kel......I LOVE your B'day party pics!! They are fab, what a great idea!!

Never....oh hun, I'm sorry your having a bad day! I can't imagine how hard it must be to be apart for so long, its natural that you will have days when doubts creep in. We are here for you whenever you need us :hugs:

:hi: SBB :D

Dandy..I'm sorry your struggling with getting DH to :sex: I think men tend to feel like pieces of meat :haha: Its funny but were not asking for much off them are we?? I mean they just have to 'perform' (which is no hardship!) and thats there job done. They don't have to carry it or push it out, i don't understand the problem but my OH was the same :shrug:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Linny said:


> Hi girls :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for all your kind words, you girls have been so wonderful and supportive :kiss:
> 
> Anyway......all is well with my little bubs :happydance: I saw the heartbeat and a peanut shaped :baby:.....SO HAPPY!!!
> 
> My ticker is spot on too 8 weeks today (which as they've dated me means I won't have a 12wk scan :nope:)
> 
> So the bleeding is called extrachorionic haemorrhage (ECH), it basically means there's an area of bleeding in the lining of the womb! Its not harmful to the :baby: and won't cause any probs with its development.
> 
> I have to rest as much as I can, no lifting or long walks. I can't even push a hoover round happydance: wahoo poor OH!!) and its probably gonna be there for a few more weeks!!
> 
> So there we have it, all good in the hood and Linny is a happy happy girl :thumbup:

:hugs: :thumbup: :flower: 

Yeah, for Linny, OH & Peanut Baby.x.x.x.

Glad all went well Linny and keep your feet up, let Oh run round after you for a while.


----------



## SBB

Linny that's great news! 

I have never heard of them not giving you a 12 week just because they've dated you?! Bubs is tiny now and the difference at a 12 week is huge! Have you had a midwife appt yet? If you want a nuchal scan done then they do that at 12 weeks so you would need another scan... I'd speak to your midwife anyway and ask for a 12 week scan... 

So pleased everything is ok :hugs: 

Never I know it's easy to look back and regret things, I do it too about life in general. But those things made you what you are today and you can't change them.. So I agree, look forward to the amazing future you're going to have as a family, and forget about the past :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Beccaface

Awww, I'm so happy for you Linny!
Do you feel more comforted now?

SBB - You're coming along so quick!
x


----------



## Linny

I know its weird, I didn't think they'd do that. Its a shame cos OH didn't come cos he couldn't get off work. he was gonna come to the 12wk one instead!

MW on thursday so I'l ask her. If not I think we'l pay for one at 12/13 wks anyway 

Thanks hun x x


----------



## Linny

Hi Becca

I feel much much better now I know why I was getting the spotting, its mad what they can see on the ultrasound!!

Plus getting out of the hoovering and heavy housework (she mentioned changing beds too :haha:) is always a bonus. Poor poor OH :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Def weird maybe they got it wrong at the hospital... 

Beccaface I know I can't believe I'm almost in 2nd tri!!! 

How are you getting on with the maca? 

X x x


----------



## Beccaface

Linny - Haha, Wish my DF would do stuff, mind you, he works, I dont 

SBB - Eeee, feels like yesterday I knew you were newly pregnant! 
I'm getting on OK, they make me bork a little, but really want this baby sooo.
Also trying Soy & Green Tea LOL.
x


----------



## Linny

Oh becca i have't broken it to him yet!!!!

SBB - I think they might be right, ive even got a sheet in my maternity file now saying dating scan and what they saw! It was funny, I needed a wee soooooo bad I had to go and then drink more water. By the time I got in I needed to go badly again and when she started prodding my belly she said 'ooh your bladder is full i think you need to empty it :lol: It was funny :D


----------



## Beccaface

Linny - Good luck with that! I couldn't trust my DF to clean, my house would be - not nice, lets say that!
I need to hoover my front room thinking about it LOL.
x


----------



## nevertogether

my DH is way more clean than i am :blush: when he was here for four months last year he cooked and cleaned and did laundry while i was at work.. <3 <3


----------



## AJThomas

Jam: you make a good point, mornings are always better for DH, i think they say the sperm count is higher then too.

Linny: glad you found out there was nothing seriously wrong and you even got a 'get out of house cleaning' card so way to go! Poor DH but lucky you!!

Never: we're all entitled to some blue days so carry on, just dont stay blue too long.

Kel: your pics are so cute! Glad you had lots of fun.

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies!


----------



## SBB

Sounds like a good combo of pills there becca! 

See what your midwife says anyway linny you never know! It's horrible when you need to wee so badly!! 

My OH has been great at trying to keep the house tidy while I've been feeling rubbish, but bless him he's not that good at it! I've spent all day having a good clear up and clean :D 

X x x


----------



## IsleChik

Quick question if you don't mind
I'm taking this Maca - 2,000mg per day (divided) - 1,000 when I get up & another 1,000 later in the day (when I think about it)

To be honest, I'm not feeling anything here - granted, it hasn't been long (about a week), but I guess I expected massive amounts of energy & stuff and....it's not there

Is 2,000mg/day enough - should it be more - should it be all at once rather than divided?

Any & all comments and suggestions welcome

Thanks :)


----------



## nevertogether

recommended dosage is 1,500mg-3,000mg per day so i think you are good on that hun. i know for most girls on here it took a few weeks to kick in, but it does. :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

Linny so glad to hear everything is good and you are RIGHT ON TARGET!!!!!!!!! :hugs:

Never- I seriously don't know how you do it... I know those 4 months I was without jeff killed me- girl I give all the credit.... :) :) 

SBB glad the wedding was good but ahhhhhhhhhhhhh RUBBISH to all the arses that couldn't even give you a congrats

AJ- thanks me and girlfriends had a ball in that thing.. ain't gonna tell ya what the guys did in there.. LOL LOL 

okay back to BLECK WORK..............


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> AJ- thanks me and girlfriends had a ball in that thing.. ain't gonna tell ya what the guys did in there.. LOL LOL

I'm sure we can have a guess at what they did - typical bloke things I imagine :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## AJThomas

Y does everything i eat make me nauseous all of a sudden? Neway, maybe its all in my head, i'm probably just symptom spotting again.


----------



## Beccaface

How many Maca Tablets do you girls take a day?
x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> AJ- thanks me and girlfriends had a ball in that thing.. ain't gonna tell ya what the guys did in there.. LOL LOL
> 
> I'm sure we can have a guess at what they did - typical bloke things I imagine :rofl:
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

I have pictures is all I will say :rofl:


----------



## SBB

AJThomas said:


> Y does everything i eat make me nauseous all of a sudden? Neway, maybe its all in my head, i'm probably just symptom spotting again.

:wacko: woohoo!! Maybe it's a symptom! I felt really sick in the 2WW!

Becca I replied to your message but 4 x 500mg tabs a day, 2 in the morning, 2 afternoon... 

x x x


----------



## Beccaface

Thanks SBB!
Always there when I need ya :D
x


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> I have pictures is all I will say :rofl:

I think we may need to see those :D 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> I have pictures is all I will say :rofl:
> 
> I think we may need to see those :D
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

umm can't... :nope: :nope: :nope: I will be banned LOL


----------



## Beccaface

HAHA! 
Must be bad ;)
x


----------



## Linny

AJ.....I went of drinking tea in the 2WW, well before I tested. I thought it was the hot weather!! So, without trying to get anyones hopes up I think going off foods and feeling sick after foods is a good symptom!

Kel.....ooh I think you should show us the boys pics :happydance:

SBB...will mention to MW and if not it's have to be a private scan! I can't wait till 20 wks :winkwink:

Well broke the news to OH about the cleaning, he seems ok actually! I imagine alot of cleaning corners will be cut so perhaps I shall still do the bathroom/kitchen and leave him with the carpets and dust :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

I only take 1000 mg and again with the symptom spotting, i'm eating like a cow! I'm starving every 2-3 hours.


----------



## AJThomas

And i second the motion Kel, we need to see some pics!


----------



## smithy2011

AJThomas said:


> I only take 1000 mg and again with the symptom spotting, i'm eating like a cow! I'm starving every 2-3 hours.

Hi there,How U doing today? my hubby and i have been looking into maca today on the net and have ordered some, does it work and how does it help???:thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

^I know it has improved my libido and it helps with the CM too, not sure how it's helped DH cause his libido is off the chain anyway but it should improve sperm count so i'm hoping we get that benefit too, cant have too many swimmers ya know.

Even now 7 dpo *tmi* my undies still feel wet like AF is gonna start and that is not normal for me, usually i am dry the day after O until AF starts, i dont know if it is the maca or if it's a hopeful sign that i'm gonna get a sticky bean but we'll see.


----------



## nevertogether

best of luck AJ! :rofl: about the "DH's libido is off the chain" :haha:


----------



## smithy2011

AJThomas said:


> ^I know it has improved my libido and it helps with the CM too, not sure how it's helped DH cause his libido is off the chain anyway but it should improve sperm count so i'm hoping we get that benefit too, cant have too many swimmers ya know.
> 
> Even now 7 dpo *tmi* my undies still feel wet like AF is gonna start and that is not normal for me, usually i am dry the day after O until AF starts, i dont know if it is the maca or if it's a hopeful sign that i'm gonna get a sticky bean but we'll see.

Thank you, its so weird that we bought it today, and now its talked about on here.... How long does it take to get into ur system so u get results???:thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

AJ, i just looked, and i think your temps look very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks Never, and yes, i have to keep on the run cause he will NEVER miss or turn down the opportunity for:sex:, guess it makes TTC easier though cause he doesn't care why it happens as long as it does. As for my temps, i just hope it stays up there!! Fxd

Smithy: i'm not sure how long it takes to kick in, for me it didn't take long at all, just a few days but for others it takes a little longer. I've seen where people say it regulates them in 3 months and stuff so i guess it just depends on the person.


----------



## nevertogether

it took me about a month before i noticed much of a difference.

that's funny about your DH aj, guess you are lucky there :thumbup: my DH is the same way. even when we did live together for the four months we were together, i had to beat the man off with a stick! it was quite cute sometimes as no matter where we were his eyes were always stuck on me. can't wait to have those days back again! now our time consist of a little lovey dovey, lots of :sex:, more lovey dovey, and then bye bye :(


----------



## AJThomas

^Ya so i'm happy for Maca, it allows me to keep up a lil bit\\:D/


----------



## nevertogether

bring on the 27th AJ, can't wait for you to test!


----------



## AJThomas

^Lol, you're not helping! I'm already itching to test, have to depend on DH and you ladies to keep me sane until Sunday, seems so far away!


----------



## nevertogether

well, since i haven't tested since my february cycle, haha, i am not much help to tell you not to test. :haha: i live vicariously through you! you can pay me back when i finally get to test. :blush:


----------



## AJThomas

^Best believe we will all give you test fever when your time comes cause we've used up all our dust, prayers, wishes, fxd and everything for you to see your DH month end, this will be as much our baby as yours!


----------



## nevertogether

awww :hugs: it will be like a true maca bnb baby dust prayer baby :rofl: bedazzled, of course, for kel :)


----------



## smithy2011

AJThomas said:


> ^Lol, you're not helping! I'm already itching to test, have to depend on DH and you ladies to keep me sane until Sunday, seems so far away!

HI, Its Best not to test early, Im waiting till my due date or maybe one day after. better chance of a nice strong result.. :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

^I know that's why i'm trying to wait, AF is due on Friday or Saturday so i'll be pretty confident about testing if she still hasn't shown by Sunday, that would be VERY unusual for me.

Yeah Never, i think we should each get to keep him/her on a different holiday:haha:


----------



## dandybrush

Linny said:


> Dandy..I'm sorry your struggling with getting DH to :sex: I think men tend to feel like pieces of meat :haha: Its funny but were not asking for much off them are we?? I mean they just have to 'perform' (which is no hardship!) and thats there job done. They don't have to carry it or push it out, i don't understand the problem but my OH was the same :shrug:

haha i know exactly what you mean!! so im giving him a rest anyways not gonna push it this month...prob gonna be out then for this month

glad you appoint went well :) :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

^LOL, its so weird to see that you've already put in Tuesday's temp! i dont know if ov has happened yet though, u might still have time to catch it this month.


----------



## dandybrush

haha...well its tuesday AJ :)


----------



## nevertogether

not yet for me, haha. 8 hours until i take my temp


----------



## SBB

dandybrush said:


> haha...well its tuesday AJ :)

Lol it is weird, it's Monday evening here! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> haha...well its tuesday AJ :)
> 
> Lol it is weird, it's Monday evening here! :haha:
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

ok it's Monday early afternoon here :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

^Yep, its now 2:46pm on Monday here, i'm watching the World Cup.


----------



## dandybrush

oh wow...i assumed it was much later than that AJ!!

:rofl: you guys are funny :)


----------



## AJThomas

Ah, finally i managed to have a nap so i feel better now.....i do feel kinda groggy and drunk but that's better than feeling busted.


----------



## AJThomas

Ok so the effects of the nap have worn off and i'm back to feeling busted again, going to bed real soon but question: is there always a dip around implantation time or do some people just have high temps the whole time?


----------



## Wispyshadow

Well, hello!!! Just wanted to pop in to say Howdy! Been working all weekend and now I get to pack to go to Six Flags....wheeeeeeee! Getting in some rollar coasters before I am not allowed...:) 
So much has been going on as usual....HAPPY BIRTHDAY Kel!!!!!! Hope you had a blast!


----------



## SBB

Aj you def don't need an implantation dip, not all pregnancy charts have them, there's stats on FF somewhere but I'm sure it's less than half! And loads of not pregnant charts get a dip. Your chart is looking great, really different to last month so fingers crossed!! 

That sound great fun wispy - enjoy!! 

Morning to everyone else :wave: :hugs: 

It's a gorgeous gorgeous day here... Might do some work then come outside and paint some stuff! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning

welp today I finally have TRUE + OPK... and with the dip... it better be it.... looking at my chart since I SCREWED IT ALL UP.. it has been 12 days since I stopped taking the cream so we'll see

ok I know this is short but I REALLY gotta get to work

I'll talk with all later :hi:


----------



## SBB

Oooh great kell :happydance: and you :sex: yesterday! Woohoo!! 

:D 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> good luck today linny! :hugs:
> 
> dandy, like jam too, my husband has said that before. it stinks for us because we're only together for like a week or two at a time every couple of months and when we are together i don't want to ruin it making it about babies. i was lucky i saw him twice this month that i wasn't ovulating and we could have some fun, crazy, :sex: :blush: but when i am seeing him next week i plan to do the candles, sexy outfit, toys, and stuff. DH likes to call it his exploiting my body/baby making list. :haha:

I like your thinking :flower::winkwink: 



Linny said:


> Hi girls :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for all your kind words, you girls have been so wonderful and supportive :kiss:
> 
> Anyway......all is well with my little bubs :happydance: I saw the heartbeat and a peanut shaped :baby:.....SO HAPPY!!!
> 
> My ticker is spot on too 8 weeks today (which as they've dated me means I won't have a 12wk scan :nope:)
> 
> So the bleeding is called extrachorionic haemorrhage (ECH), it basically means there's an area of bleeding in the lining of the womb! Its not harmful to the :baby: and won't cause any probs with its development.
> 
> I have to rest as much as I can, no lifting or long walks. I can't even push a hoover round happydance: wahoo poor OH!!) and its probably gonna be there for a few more weeks!!
> 
> So there we have it, all good in the hood and Linny is a happy happy girl :thumbup:

Yay Linny great news whoo hoo delighted that you got to see bub and heartbeat as well. 

Never ahhh hun hope you are feeling better today, its only natural to feel down some times esp as you say you came through so much together.:hugs:
my DH always tells me hindsight is a great thing but there is no point worring about what ifs, we move forward and work on tomorrow :hugs: 

hey how come we were both on CD5 and now Im on CD12 I think and your not LOL :shrug:

I have increased my Maca to two in the morning and two in the evening we shall see if it helps even more by regulating my OV better :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks SBB! Even if a dip was necessary i did have a bit of a dip on Sunday but i was just curious to know if all charts have some kind of dip, even like .1 degrees. I'm just taking it easy, sending up a lot of prayers for this bean and keeping faith alive that it's a sticky one. 4 more days and then i'll find out!


----------



## AJThomas

Dandy, you and me are the next ones on the list scheduled to test, oh the pressure!!:haha:


----------



## dandybrush

haha aj i might have to change my date considering FF says i havent even oved... :( your chart is looking good aj :D

I did get some bd last night so fxed Ov in the next day would be good!!


----------



## AJThomas

Ok, i'm getting POAS itch now, must......resist..........


----------



## kelster823

whooaa quiet in here today

Dandy I am right with ya.. Don't think I will be testing on the 30th since I still haven't O'd yet either..CRAP CRAP CRAP.. I ain't getting any younger and I have to get this :bfp: sooooooonnnnn

AJ ehh screw it test.. LOL I would


----------



## AJThomas

^Lol, DH says i should try and hold out till at least Thursday so let's see how that works out, i'm getting impatient now though so dont know if i'll make it. Dont know if it would make sense now neway, might be to early still.


----------



## kelster823

LOL I know when I got my :bfp: in March I was testing around 7 to 8DPO and everyday after til 14DPO when I finally got my digie positive.. :rofl: I was getting faint faint lines


----------



## AJThomas

^Lol, ya'll are not making this waiting thing easy at all! Ok......so would i have to take a FRER or would a cheapie be good enough? AF is due in 3-4 days should a cheapie be able to pick up a lil something now?


----------



## kelster823

cheapie.....:rofl:

Aj you have an ebay account? I got 50 IC for $17.00 ... so I have PLENTY of cheapies for future use.. LOL and 1 digie that will not be used til I get some faint lines


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Hi Girls
Am just looking into Maca as have pcos and not had a period or ov since Oct 09 !!!! :(

I've been taking Agnus Castus for a month now and nothing as yet but i am hearing very good things about Maca.

Can anyone recommend where to buy it from (uk) and is the powder form better than the tablets? How many spoons of powder do you take a day compared to the capsules?

Any help would be great girlies :D

thanking youuuu :D


----------



## kelster823

> Am just looking into Maca as have pcos and not had a period or ov since Oct 09 !!!!

sorry I can't help you on the Maca for the UK.. but there are plenty of gals on here that will


----------



## AJThomas

kelster823 said:


> cheapie.....:rofl:
> 
> Aj you have an ebay account? I got 50 IC for $17.00 ... so I have PLENTY of cheapies for future use.. LOL and 1 digie that will not be used til I get some faint lines

LOOOOL! I know, i know but remember i'm new to this whole charting thing and i was kind hoping this month wold be it and then i would really only need 1 or 2 tests, if it doesn't happen this month (holding on that it WILL) then i'll look into stocking up but i'm hoping i wont have to.


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> cheapie.....:rofl:
> 
> Aj you have an ebay account? I got 50 IC for $17.00 ... so I have PLENTY of cheapies for future use.. LOL and 1 digie that will not be used til I get some faint lines
> 
> LOOOOL! I know, i know but remember i'm new to this whole charting thing and i was kind hoping this month wold be it and then i would really only need 1 or 2 tests, if it doesn't happen this month (holding on that it WILL) then i'll look into stocking up but i'm hoping i wont have to.Click to expand...


well yeah I hope you only need 1 or 2 myself.. 

I just had such a POS syndrome that I would POS everytime I went to the bathroom cause I want a baby soo badly- hell I have actually POS last week a few times just hoping FF was wrong and I O'd early and just didn't pick it up... NOW THAT IS BAD.. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## AJThomas

^hahaha, i'm trying to resist the urge to do that, i do check my temp like hourly to see if it's gonna just plummet or something:blush: i keep wondering if AF is on the way too cause i've been feeling so......"damp" but it's been that way since O so i know it's not AF related, this is the first i've felt this way though so hopefully its a good sign.


----------



## dandybrush

haha good luck resisting aj


----------



## kelster823

I felt that way when I was PG.. That is good sign.... I felt like i peed my pants- 

have you checked your cervix? I had LOADS of very creamy CM


----------



## AJThomas

My cervix is low and firm, the CM is mostly creamy but still a lil watery, i'm wondering if it's the maca cause usually i'd be just about dry like 2 days after O until AF arrives, so either i'm preggers or the maca is expecting more spermies.

Hahahaha, these forums have taken away our shame, where else would we go and talk about these things in such details? I can just imagine the look i'd get from my friends and family if i was trying to describe my CM to them. LOOOOL.


----------



## kelster823

like the tip of your nose firm? i have such a hard time figuring out my actual cervix.. I cannot tell if it is open...I have to long of nails to really feel the thing

i did notice like a lil bump today that wasn't there before... I can tell that is def softer then it has been and TMI I have to get my whole finger up there to get to it but it is NOT to hard to reach

OH heck ya the stuff we talk about... LOL all my friends all have kids now and in highschool/junior high so they don't talk about this stuff.. it is more like I am gonna KILL them .. LOL I'm like thanks for encourging me.. LOL


----------



## AJThomas

^Ya its about like my nose, definitely firmer than around Ov when it was high and open, now its really low, like the passage is almost blocked off with this "bump".


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> ^Ya its about like my nose, definitely firmer than around Ov when it was high and open, now its really low, like the passage is almost blocked off with this "bump".



you gots a bump too huh? it's a little tiny tiny bump..


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: haha you are too right AJ


----------



## dandybrush

what bump?? mine always feels firm like a nose... :/ the only bump i feel is it, its like pointed but rounded haha


----------



## AJThomas

Jump in Dandy, come share your TMI stuff with us.:haha:

Yeah Kel, there's definitely a bump there, around Ov it gets like inverted and is barely noticeable, its a lot bigger after Ov.


----------



## kelster823

mine does too but today I noticed like a lil bump almost like a pimple or something.. it is real tiny but i can feel it..


----------



## dandybrush

what like right on the tip of the bump?? you have a pimple?


----------



## AJThomas

Like a pimple.....interesting.


----------



## dandybrush

i'll say...


----------



## kelster823

LOL yep my cervix has a break out going on.... going thru puberty

:rofl:

can't tell now the "thang" is up there.. LOL

it might be the opening but I just can't tell cause of my nails


----------



## AJThomas

I'll stick to taking temps and checking CM, i am lost when it comes to positioning. The only reason i know what the changes are like is because i'm curious and do a lot of checks while i'm having a shower......:blush:


----------



## dandybrush

haha cute aj, im the same...i swear it always feels the same to me...


----------



## kelster823

mine always seems medium- today it has been kinda high all day though....

DAMMIT we gots some BIG ARSE thunderstorms headed this way and well DH is not home- he is out fighting crime and getting the dead beat dads tonight- raids

I always get so nervous when he is doing that cause they go into not so nice neighborhoods and you never know what you will come across


----------



## dandybrush

is you DH a policeman kel?


----------



## SBB

Wow there's a lot of cervix talk on here tonight :haha: 

I did check mine but it always felt like it was the same!! 

AJ I'd wait til 10dpo at least to test, more likely to get a better result :D

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Yes Dandy he is... 

SBB yep missed all the cervix talk... :lol:


----------



## dandybrush

yeah sbb i think im gonna give up checking it...


----------



## dandybrush

thats a scary profession he must see the bad side of mankind alot kel :) you must be a very supporting wifey :D kudos to you guys


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks SBB, you're the only one not encouraging me to test:haha: I'll try to hold out as long as i possibly can, if i find stuff to occupy me i may actually be able to wait until Sunday when i originally planned to test. We'll see.


----------



## dandybrush

haha well go to bed?? so you stop thinking about it?? haha  then ur one day closer to testing ;)


----------



## AJThomas

Its too early, just 5pm here, gonna try and go to bed at about 8 tonight or so.


----------



## kelster823

test test test test test test test

:rofl: 

yeah he has seen alot of things . but the nite raids SCARE me.... I don't get to much sleep when he is donig that... he'll be home around 11 so it won't be in the middle of the night when they get em' while they sleep.. LOL


----------



## dandybrush

ok yes i dont blame you for being scared :)

what time will you get up aj if you go to bed at 8?? thats quite early isnt it


----------



## AJThomas

^Girl i am so tired these days if i go to bed at 8 i wont be up before 8, maybe 9!

Gonna try and listen to DH and SBB and hold off on the testing at least two more days until 10dpo. NO PROMISES!


----------



## dandybrush

wow ok wish i could sleep in till 8 :( my dog makes sure i wake up before that on weekends and on weekdays i have to be up at 4.45am :/


----------



## SBB

Lol good luck AJ - kell you are very naughty :haha: I say 10dpo but I'm pretty sure I started testing at 9dpo and I may have even done one at 7dpo :blush: 

Right, I am exhausted and it's 1130 here so I'm off to sleep... Night girls x x x


----------



## dandybrush

night sbb :)


----------



## kelster823

nite Boo.... talk with ya at some point tomorrow..it's Wed my FAVORITE day


----------



## AJThomas

hahaha, night SBB.

Yeah Dandy, being a housewife does have its perks i get to sleep in and DH's job is the best, he is on call from 7-6 but rarely leaves home that early and if he doesn't get called then he's home with me, we've had a week or 2 where he has no calls at all and we get to spend quality time together. Even when he does go out to work its often not longer than an hour so i go with him sometimes.


----------



## dandybrush

wow thats cool aj :) my OH has a 7.30 till 4pm job so i normally see him after i have walked the dog at about 5-5.30pm or in summer i see him when he gets home before i walk :)


----------



## AJThomas

Man this tiredness is abnormal, this is the first that i'm just sitting down and feel like i'd doze off and i'm not sick, that doesn't happen to me! Unless i go to bed like at 3 or 4 and get up at 7 or 8, then i drag thru the day, have a throbbing headache and sniffles at bedtime and then i may fall asleep but i dont feel sick now, just super tired. Something is up.


----------



## dandybrush

oh oh good sign AJ...test!!


----------



## AJThomas

^hahaha, well i dont feel like going out now, the hubby has to go out early in the morning, not sure how long he'll be away so i'll have to wait till tomorrow afternoon to get a test which means no testing before Thursday morning so i'm being forced to stick it out.


----------



## dandybrush

drats haha good sign

so basically from what i understand pregnancy symptoms are anything or any changes you notice that are not normal for you :)

sounds like your on the mark then


----------



## AJThomas

^Well i'm confident i did all i could this cycle and i've said a lot of prayers this time around so like i said before, keeping hope alive and claiming my bean this month; been having mild cramping in my abdomen and back though so that makes me wonder "am i gearing up for AF or what" but i'm staying positive! Not even gonna think about AF, just that i wont see her for at least 9 months more!


----------



## dandybrush

awesome attitude AJ :) hope it works for you


----------



## AJThomas

Hey, where did Kel disappear to?

How long does your cycle normally last Dandy?


----------



## dandybrush

dunno :shrug: since ive been off the pill its been 2 months so...56 days? but last time it was over 3 months...so i have no reall idea when Ov will hit...am hoping the vitex will help if not im trying the maca :)


----------



## dandybrush

maybe kel went to bed haha


----------



## AJThomas

^Ya maybe she did. How long were you on the pill? I was on BC on and off for about 2 years, i was so scared it would mess me up i didn't want to stick to it, i stopped taking it last August so most of it would be out my system by the time i started TTCing in January, dont remember when my cycle finally went back to normal although it wasn't too badly off the first few months. I've just been keeping track of my cycle and avoiding the fertile week to prevent pregnancy, that's what i plan to keep doing after i get my LO. Now i'm counting days again but for the opposite reason.:winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

yep

I was on it from when i was 18 to last october when i was 23 so 5 years :/ and i was ok with a cycle being 56 days if it stayed that way but it seems to have lost all regularity atm


----------



## dandybrush

yeah i dont know if ill go back on it
I'll just keep going till we've had the 2 bubs we want and then get OH to have a vascectomy thingy or ill threaten him with more kids haha


----------



## AJThomas

^Looool, if he's like my DH he'll enjoy the prospect, keeps talking about his personal football team of children....SOOOOO not happening. I have a friend who was on it faithfully for 5 or 6 years, never missed a day and when she stopped it took her 6 years to get pregnant but then she had 2 kids one behind the other, on the other hand my mom was on it 5 years between me and my older bro and as soon as she stopped, there i was!


----------



## dandybrush

yes i guess it depends on the person it can affect some pple more than others...I hope it doesnt take my 6 years to get pg :( I kinda wanted it to happen when i came off in Oct you know by "accident" lol but nope not meant to be


----------



## kelster823

here I am checking in one more time.. I GOTTA get to bed... I have to wake up at 3:30am to head to the office tomorrow

WED MY MOST UN FAVORITE day of the week :( :lol:

you ladies have a great nite chit chatting :)


----------



## AJThomas

Well as long as you Ov and can pinpoint when it happens you have a chance of catching the bean and you're still young so not time to despair yet!

Nite Kel!


----------



## dandybrush

night kel sleep tight :)


----------



## dandybrush

I know i want a bub before im 30 but OH is 27 this year so would like to give him one before he's 30


----------



## AJThomas

^Ya, i want to have both before i'm 30, i'm 24 now, DH will be 30 in October, not sure how long i'd want to wait between children, maybe 3 years? But let me have this one first, then i can think about another one. Lol.


----------



## dandybrush

i would like mine within maybe 1 to 2 years of each other :) im 24 too!!! whens your bday?


----------



## AJThomas

April 19


----------



## dandybrush

closeish to mine in march 17 :) It would be cool if we could be pg at the same time...which means if you are...i better work on it haha ;)


----------



## AJThomas

Ya we're just a month apart! would be cool if the LOs were a month or less apart too.


----------



## dandybrush

yep :) we'll have to wait and see


----------



## AJThomas

Yeah, well nothing is confirmed for me either so we'll see.


----------



## dandybrush

yeppo :) fingers and toes are crossed for you


----------



## AJThomas

Well on a hopeful note, my boobs had pretty much returned to normal yesterday and the day before, no more tenderness but the tenderness is back today....hopefully i'm not symptom spotting in vain.


----------



## dandybrush

haha yes lets hope :) I think im on the alert for the slightest change for any signs of me just Oving lol


----------



## AJThomas

I really think maca would help you, maybe not immediately but in 3 months or so. Maybe the thing you're taking now will do the trick though (vitex you said?) and you wont need maca at all.


----------



## dandybrush

yes vitex...well ill continue on it till after my trip to Las vegas then i might look at buying the maca when i get home :)


----------



## dandybrush

both together might be a good combo


----------



## AJThomas

I'm wondering if i should continue taking maca after i get a BFP or stop? i want to know how many of you preggy ladies are still taking it (although it seems only me and dandy are awake now:haha:) but tell me later.


----------



## dandybrush

haha...wow i just noticed you have my name on your siggy :blush: shucks :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

yeah, time to work on the 1 month apart beans:thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

oh yeah thats exciting :D


----------



## AJThomas

Why am i starving every 2-3 hours.....well on the bright side, i've put on 5 lbs since Ov!! I've been eating like crazy and i'm underweight so i'm happy about that.


----------



## dandybrush

lol your funny your symptoms are sounding promising 

Ive finished work now so im heading to get my hair done now have a good night AJ :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

night dandy! Thanks for keeping me company!!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Well, I am in Atlanta and tomorrow we go to Six Flags....wooohoooo! I am so excited to say that we got back the results from DH's SA:
Count: 41 million (double what the average is) HOORAY!!

Not sure of the other exact numbers but the Dr said that the morphology was good but the motility was sluggish. We have sleepy sperms...:sleep::haha:

The dr. suggested my DH take Fertility Blend Vitamins to pump up the swimmers. He said we should be able to get preggers within the next 4 months..but only if my body is functioning as it should. Although my cycles are definately back to normal and not near as long. I'm down from 8 days to 5 days. I am really happy and it has made me much more "fiesty"..:flasher:

I'm gearing up the eggies, just a few more days and it's olympic :sex: time!!!

Sorry I've not been on here and not kept up with everybody! I'll be back on more next week....BIG HUGS!!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

That's good to hear Wispy! Hopefully you can get things rolling now


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> Well, I am in Atlanta and tomorrow we go to Six Flags....wooohoooo! I am so excited to say that we got back the results from DH's SA:
> Count: 41 million (double what the average is) HOORAY!!
> 
> Not sure of the other exact numbers but the Dr said that the morphology was good but the motility was sluggish. We have sleepy sperms...:sleep::haha:
> 
> The dr. suggested my DH take Fertility Blend Vitamins to pump up the swimmers. He said we should be able to get preggers within the next 4 months..but only if my body is functioning as it should. Although my cycles are definately back to normal and not near as long. I'm down from 8 days to 5 days. I am really happy and it has made me much more "fiesty"..:flasher:
> 
> I'm gearing up the eggies, just a few more days and it's olympic :sex: time!!!
> 
> Sorry I've not been on here and not kept up with everybody! I'll be back on more next week....BIG HUGS!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: YAYAYAYA:happydance::happydance:

That is super exciting! Have a super fun rest of the week and we look forward to seeing you when you come back!!


----------



## dandybrush

yay wispy thats an awesome amount of little swimmers :) you will catch that eggie in no time!!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls! Early morning kell! :( 

Wow dandy and aj you have been v chatty! Aj in answer to your maca question I stopped when I got my bfp... 

Wispy that's great news! Your dh can improve the morphology I think with vits, diets and exercise definitely... If it's at a point where he needs to improve it... Great news though :D 

Morning everyone else... Where is welshie :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Hey SBB!!!! :hi:

I know those two were jibajabbers last nite :rofl:

Wispy AWESOME news about DH.. have a great time in GA 

where is Welshie, Sparkle, Linny, TTC, Never (she never posted yesterday) Delia, Celtic............. our everyday poster are disappearing :(

ok off to dry my hair...

TTYL


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

AJThomas said:


> April 19



Hey my birthday is on 19th April too :happydance:


Great day to have a birthday ;) 

I'm 25:hugs:


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Rach & Bumpy said:


> Hi Girls
> Am just looking into Maca as have pcos and not had a period or ov since Oct 09 !!!! :(
> 
> I've been taking Agnus Castus for a month now and nothing as yet but i am hearing very good things about Maca.
> 
> Can anyone recommend where to buy it from (uk) and is the powder form better than the tablets? How many spoons of powder do you take a day compared to the capsules?
> 
> Any help would be great girlies :D
> 
> thanking youuuu :D



Can anyone help please girls? Tried reading back through the pages but 400+ is just sooooo many :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Sorry hun missed your post before, www.creative-nature.co.uk or amazon. Must be organic! I took 2000mg/day ... Tablets not powder.... 

How long have you been ttc? Have docs suggested clomid to get you ovulating? 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Hi girls :thumbup:

Popped on to stalk AJ's chart......but of course she will prob still be :sleep:

WAKE UP!!!!!!!

Oh and I stopped maca soon as I found out I was pregnant :flower:

Wispy...great news about DH's :spermy: 

:hi: SBB, Kel and Dandy

Now where's Sparkle???? :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Rach I got maca tabs same place as SBB. I took between 3-4 tabs per day (am only) which is 1500 -2000mg!

Good luck hun x


----------



## kelster823

LINNY!!!!! hey ya bub..............how ya feeling?

OMG I forgot to take my Maca today CRAP... I gotta do it when I get home...


----------



## Linny

Hey kel!

I'm feeling not bad thanks hun, how are you?

Got a day off work, the sun is shining and I'm going out for lunch with my VERY preggo friend so today is a good day :D

Now lets hope I actually manage to eat something substantial! Ive actually lost weight how bizzare!

Right must go x x


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

SBB said:


> Sorry hun missed your post before, www.creative-nature.co.uk or amazon. Must be organic! I took 2000mg/day ... Tablets not powder....
> 
> How long have you been ttc? Have docs suggested clomid to get you ovulating?
> 
> X x x


:hugs: Thanks hun

Will check out creative-nature.co.uk :thumbup:

We've been ttc since Oct 09. Came off the pill in Oct, had a bleed for one day then nothing. nada. zip! 

Been backwards and forwards to the docs and even had an ultrasound, which showed up pcos. Obviously i said as it was diagnosed years ago! :dohh:
So am waiting for a gynae appt in AUG! :wacko: They wont prescribe anything before then so i just have to wait. 
Been on Agnus Castus but dont really feel like its doing anything for me and am going to give Maca a try and i really like the sound of its benefits. Also going to get DB to take it as hecould do with some extra energy. lol



Howdy to everyone btw :happydance:


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Also hun, you said must be organic but the tablet form on creative-nature dont say organic but the power is ?

Had a look at amazon and have the brand Swanson.. anyone tried these?

xx


----------



## SBB

Hmmm the ones I got from creative were def organic as it said on the label, perhaps they've changed them... I haven't heard of the other brand but as long as they're organic any should do the trick... 

That's a long time to have no AF, must be driving you a bit crazy now! I have heard vit c can help... Hope you get it sorted soon anyway... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

hey SBB did you see??? :winkwink: :lol:

and that was 2 and 1/2 hours prior to normal time


----------



## SBB

Yeh I know hun I meant to ask if you'd adjusted it.... 

Woohoo I think that might be it!! 

X x x


----------



## jam-on-toast

Rach & Bumpy said:


> Also hun, you said must be organic but the tablet form on creative-nature dont say organic but the power is ?
> 
> Had a look at amazon and have the brand Swanson.. anyone tried these?
> 
> xx

Hi, I ordered this brand 3 weeks (From Amazon.co.uk) ago and I'm still waiting for them to arrive so i can start taking them...... So, when I get them, I'll let you know.xx


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Yeh I know hun I meant to ask if you'd adjusted it....
> 
> Woohoo I think that might be it!!
> 
> X x x


nope no adjustment this morning :) 

I HOPE SOOOOOOOOOO I REALLY HOPE SOOOO.. I did go in and put higher temps for the next few days just to see and it will give my DOTTED CROSSHAIRS.. :( I wish it was solid but I will go with dotted :) and it will be today as O day.....

it is truly too bad you guys don't have a vitamin shop around.. if I run out the store is 10 minutes away.. and they carry just about EVERYTHING.....


----------



## SBB

We do have a vit shop called holland and Barrett but it's crap and it doesn't sell maca :( 

I noticed you got some :sex: yesterday too kell :happydance: 

Well let's all pray for a temp rise tomorrow then in a couple of days we can see why you're not getting solid crosshairs and fix that :D 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> I noticed you got some yesterday too kell

umm nope darling.. that would be tonight.. :rofl: he was working til 10:30 last night

so I told him we gotta get it in one more time JUST IN CASE.. he tells me you keep telling me this is it... I said well better safe then sorry my luv.. you want a child right??? this is what has to be done.... :rofl:


----------



## Catwoman83

Hey Guys I am new to the Maca circle 3 days taking it so far. I have very irregular periods and my doctor have not properly diagonsised me, just says that I dont ovulate, I am sure I have PCOS I know it. Anyhow another lovely lady from the Vitex circle mentioned Maca Root I rushed off and got some and started right away! Am I desperate or what...I am trying the natural route, although I have had to use prometruim to trigger periods in the past after 2 months of none. So I tried vitext it worked for a while then stopped , then fertilaid no results ( but I was only taking those for 2 months and stopped on my second bottle) So maybe Maca Root will make a difference, I am getting so discoruaged all of my family and friends are getting preggo with no issues at all :(

Thanks for listening ladies!


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Catwoman, its nice to see you in here!

Linny my temp is the same today, still high so I'm keeping my fx'd.

Dont remember who said it but yeah, me and Dandy were real chatty, with the time difference me and Dandy are always on when the rest of you guys are sleeping so we have to man the battle stations and keep the thread going until you all wake up.:mrgreen: I'm a housewife dang it, i need company!:haha:

Morning to the rest of you ladies! I'm dog tired again, think i'm gonna go back to bed and have a nap, i am beat.


----------



## Linny

Ooooooooooh Kel!!

Thats friggin brill that the big O is finally looking likely. CD23 :sex: is excellent timing. According to my dating scan, i conceived on the monday and my temps showed ovulation on the weds :happydance:

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOO C'mon sticky bean! Kel deserves is sooooooo much :hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust:

AJ....I'm excited here too! Temps looking good, oh stay up pleeeeease!!

Welcome Cat.....I really hope maca does the trick for you hun, I started feeling the benefits after about three weeks so very quickly :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm at the beginning of my 24 hour duty shift watching the USA vs. Algeria. sigh, hope you girls can keep me company!


----------



## AJThomas

^Well i'm here, i'm always here!


----------



## Linny

:hi: never!!

England V Slovenia is on right now BOOOOOORING!!!

Just managed to get out of the pub before it filled up with drunkards out to watch the match. 

Humph I wish I'd gone off alcohol but I still fancy drinking it, but only when I'm having a 'good' day! I end up sniffing OH's beer like a mad woman. 

I think there's something wrong with me :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

haha, that will be the hardest thing to give up for me :haha: well usa and algeria is 0-0 so i think ours is way more boring :) hi AJ :hi:


----------



## AJThomas

:hi: DH went out early this morning so i'm just here watching football and hitting the refresh button, i need a life:haha:


----------



## Linny

My preggers friend went off beer at first but after about 6 mths she started craving it so she's taken to drinking non-alcoholic beer.

Its soooo funny to see her with this HUGE bump and a glass of beer in front of her just chilling ha ha


----------



## Linny

Aj hmmmm now how can you pass the day..........

TEST!!!!!!! ha ha just kidding hun!!


----------



## nevertogether

you know non alcoholic beer still has alcohol in it? i learned that at the bar i used to work at..https://www.treatmentsolutionsnetwork.com/blog/index.php/2009/01/23/184/


----------



## AJThomas

Linny said:


> Aj hmmmm now how can you pass the day..........
> 
> TEST!!!!!!! ha ha just kidding hun!!

Lol, i dont have a choice, DH is out and we only have one car and its raining here so i'm stuck in the house, i did tell him to bring a test home later though:blush: but i'll see if i can wait until in the morning to take it with FMU.


----------



## Linny

Does it?!!!!!

That totally defeats the object. My old alcoholic boss used to drink it when he was on the wagon too!!

Oops no point in breaking it to her now she's gonna drop ANY day and she doesn't have it very much!


----------



## Linny

Probably best AJ!!

I didn't test till 12dpo but thats cos I didn't suspect I was pregnant cos I was spotting and all!!


----------



## nevertogether

when are you testing AJ? USA just won!!!


----------



## AJThomas

USA just scraped on in the last minute! Wow!! I'll probably test in the morning Never.


----------



## nevertogether

that game was gut wrenching seriously! i can't wait AJ!!!


----------



## kelster823

yay USA even though I haven't watched a split moment of the SOCCER games... LOL

when I was preggos for those TWO lovely WEEKS,,, I was ok without the alcohol, but I know if I do and during football season it will KILL ME.........Sundays at my house is football, beer, and wings

Linny I TRULY hope this is it............. it is hard to fathom right now it has been 2 months since I loss my lil beanie- it's been to long and I wanna get back to normal... :)

hey Never and AJ....:hi:

AJ it was ME who said you and Dandy were the JibaJabbers.. :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

I's scared Never!!


----------



## jam-on-toast

Oooh, I'm also at home, but not watching the football.

Can you believe DH ACTUALLY booked the hours off to watch England play, I mean, they haven't really played well at all.

I had some ovary activity today (CD: 6 - see journal) and tested with OPK, got a feint line, although I know it's a negative - How bizarre.

Got my girl friend coming over tonight for a catch up and I'll colour her hair, cook and drink wine!!! hahaha. just what I need.xx


----------



## nevertogether

jam that sounds so fun!

kel - o day :yipee: 

how are you girls? i'm so nervous i'm going to ovulate before i see DH. it's driving me nuts ladies..


----------



## dandybrush

Catwoman83 said:


> Hey Guys I am new to the Maca circle 3 days taking it so far. I have very irregular periods and my doctor have not properly diagonsised me, just says that I dont ovulate, I am sure I have PCOS I know it. Anyhow another lovely lady from the Vitex circle mentioned Maca Root I rushed off and got some and started right away! Am I desperate or what...I am trying the natural route, although I have had to use prometruim to trigger periods in the past after 2 months of none. So I tried vitext it worked for a while then stopped , then fertilaid no results ( but I was only taking those for 2 months and stopped on my second bottle) So maybe Maca Root will make a difference, I am getting so discoruaged all of my family and friends are getting preggo with no issues at all :(
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies!

:wave: it was meeeee who told you about maca :D welcome to my adopted maca buddies :hugs:



AJThomas said:


> Hi Catwoman, its nice to see you in here!
> 
> Linny my temp is the same today, still high so I'm keeping my fx'd.
> 
> Dont remember who said it but yeah, me and Dandy were real chatty, with the time difference me and Dandy are always on when the rest of you guys are sleeping so we have to man the battle stations and keep the thread going until you all wake up.:mrgreen: I'm a housewife dang it, i need company!:haha:
> 
> Morning to the rest of you ladies! I'm dog tired again, think i'm gonna go back to bed and have a nap, i am beat.

:wave: hey there chat buddy 



kelster823 said:


> yay USA even though I haven't watched a split moment of the SOCCER games... LOL

:wave: i dont watch the soccer either...considering its on when im in bed :dohh:



nevertogether said:


> jam that sounds so fun!
> 
> kel - o day :yipee:
> 
> how are you girls? i'm so nervous i'm going to ovulate before i see DH. it's driving me nuts ladies..

:happydance: not long now never :) im excited for you



:dohh: forgot to take my vitex last night...its not gonna help if i keep forgetting it :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

hi dandy! i'm sure i will be you and aj's buddy tonight since i'm on a 24 hour shift haha. i'm ready to sleep already and it's only 9pm! 12 more hours to go!


----------



## dandybrush

yikes!! what your not allowed to sleep for another 12 hours?? thats crazy!!


----------



## nevertogether

yeah, it's a 24 hour shift so i come into work 0900 and work until 1600 then report to duty and stay here until 0900 the next day :( it's so boring. i had the excitement of the world cup earlier but now there is nothing. just me and the laptop.


----------



## AJThomas

Awww, well here we are Never.

Hey Dandy, just got done watching the last of the football for today.


----------



## nevertogether

go germany too! :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

oh never :hugs: 

did you happen to watch the socceroos game??


----------



## nevertogether

nope, i only caught usa vs algeria and then the end of germany :(


----------



## AJThomas

yeah Dandy, Australia played hard! The Germany match was pretty boring but the Australia one was exciting.


----------



## dandybrush

did we win?? i didnt watch it last i heard it was 2-0


----------



## AJThomas

Ya it ended at 2-1 but it wasn't enough to go thru to the next round, Ghana had more goals so they went thru instead.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - sorry I have not been on, I am in Florida and saw my dr on Monday. Well she is going to try and get the fibroid out without cutting completely but she is not thinking she will be able too....While she is in there she will look for any endo and remove it. I am awaiting a surgery date. They are trying to squeeze me in because I had to fly here for the surgery so I am crossing my fingers for Friday. I really want this over with. 

She also ordered all the blood work which I have never had done. CD 3 test, FSH, Prolactin, and 21 day prog. I will do the blood work when I get back to the Bahamas and send her the results. 

I hope everyone is doing well...I am sorry I cannot catch up better but I wanted to come on quickly and let everyone know I am thinking about them.


----------



## nevertogether

oh ttc just want to give you lots and lots of :hugs: honey. i hope everything goes well and smoothly for you so that you can get that :bfp: very soon. you deserve it! please keep us updated when you can, because we sure miss you when you aren't on much!


----------



## AJThomas

Good luck TTC, hope you get to do your operation soon and get on the road to recovery and TTCing again.

Never, DH has to go out early again tomorrow morning and he wont be in till late tonight so he cant buy the test tonight, i'll probably have to wait until friday morning to test.:mrgreen: I'm so nervous! AF could be here by Friday!!


----------



## dandybrush

yes ttc hope it all goes smooth for you sounds like you have a very good doctor looking after you :) :hugs:

bugger thanks AJ, didnt think we would make it through anyways, can always hope though 

liking your chart ;)


----------



## dandybrush

well least if af is here you wont have to test 

hoping it isnt though for you :D


----------



## nevertogether

ahhh i hate waiting, LOL j/k hun maybe it's for the best!


----------



## AJThomas

Ya, i think i'd rather see AF than a BFP. I'll be real hopeful if i dont have any spotting on Friday, usually by then the spotting would start, maybe even tomorrow would bring really light spotting.

But i hate waiting too! the wait is killing me!!


----------



## dandybrush

im just waiting to Ov!! thats killing me!! aaaaaaarrrrr


----------



## AJThomas

Yeah Dandy, that part of the cycle is even worse than the 2ww to me! You had a good temp rise *tomorrow*:haha:lets see if it stays up now although you still haven't been able to identify any ewcm yet.


----------



## dandybrush

yeah i havent noticed a change in that stuff so im not labeling it till im positive on whatever cm it is haha :rofl: 

well i like your Yesterdays temp :D


----------



## dandybrush

im really hoping my temp goes up tomorrow... :(


----------



## AJThomas

:hugs: Never mind, i'm sure it will all get sorted out soon enough, maybe not as quickly as you hope but it will. Get on the Maca train!!


----------



## dandybrush

yeah i figure there is no point starting the macca yet as i go away in about 6 weeks anyway and wont be taking even the vitex with me...

i was gonna start on it when i get back :)


----------



## AJThomas

Ok well that sounds like a plan, dont want any stress while you're on vacation.


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so tired! aghh. okay 8 more hours to go...


----------



## kelster823

hello lovely ladies... chit chatty again tonight I see :rofl:

Dandy I hope your temps go up----- just like mine chart.. I PRAY my temps are higher tomorrow

got :sex: in this afternoon hee hee hee since hubby has got to go out again tonight 2:30am for another round of raids and I told him if my temps drop then we will just wait til next cycle to try again.... 

AJ temps still looking fab definitely way better then last cycle... HOPING FOR A :bfp: for ya 

Never I remember when Jeff had to pull those shifts too.. I was soo lonely when he was gone... I had no friends in Hawaii so anytime he was gone I sat alone- couldn't make phone calls, to expensive back then and no one heard of computers at that time.. the internet- what was that back in 1991..

LOL


----------



## dandybrush

lol kel what did pple do without internets?? :O

yeah AJ soo looking forward to the holiday :) its for my dads 50th bday so there are about 8 of us going over, is gonna be awesome

last time i was in vegas i was underage...so couldnt experience the whole atmosphere


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Kel! I'm here passing time to keep from going test crazy. You ladies are helping keep me sane, you wouldnt believe how much!


----------



## nevertogether

kel - not sure how you did it!


----------



## AJThomas

Ok, DH says he will still be able to get a test for me tonight so i'll probably be testing in the AM, so should i get a cheapie or a FRER?


----------



## nevertogether

i would get a cheapie AJ, since it's before AF


----------



## AJThomas

Ok, altho DH likes to go all out, i'm pretty sure he's gonna get a FRER if he sees one.:lol: I thought a FRER would be better now? since it picks up smaller amounts of hcg than a cheapie......or does it?


----------



## nevertogether

not quite sure AJ, haven't tested remember  might as well go for the gold if that's what DH wants haha, so cute :)


----------



## dandybrush

yay cant wait for tonight then :) when i get to see your test results


----------



## AJThomas

^Oh yeah, it will probably be night for you cause i'm testing in the morning, i'm so nervous! Haven't been so nervous in a while. hehe.


----------



## dandybrush

im not nervous im excited :D for you that is...

i think im having Ov pains...but i thought that like 1 week ago and nothing came of it :(


----------



## kelster823

ok guys.. sorry Never but I am sooooooooo sleepie been up since 3:30am I gotta hit the hay.. drink some STRONG COFFEE GIRL and think HOW MANY MORE DAYS????????? 

AJ can't wait to log on tomorrow morning and see your results FX for you BIG TIME....

Dandy I am hoping those were O pains too.... you and me, we are F'd up aren't we???? we are only 2 days apart and No O yet... GRRRRR

kay Talk to ya tomorrow

nite nite gals


----------



## nevertogether

6 more hours kel! sigh.. no coffee here :( i wish! 4 days until DH!!!! ahhhhhhhhhh :yipee: god i love him so much!! have a good night kel


----------



## AJThomas

^4 days! Man now THAT is exciting!! Ya'll are so quiet today, i'm watching Top Chef then i'm going to bed, so sleepy.

ETA: Just went to the bathroom and i think i'm spotting:neutral: Dont know what to make of it, i dont know if its IB or if its AF, guess i just have to wait and see *sigh*:cry:


----------



## AJThomas

Ok another update, i said a lot of prayers and left it with God believing He would do what is best. Just went and had a shower and there is no sign of any spotting whatsoever!! (and believe me, i did a pretty thorough check!) So i am much more at ease now and VERY hopeful that this is it for me! I've never had this happen before where i spot and then it stops. Spotting for me is always constant until AF shows up.


----------



## nevertogether

AJ - this is soo good! if it is IB you aren't going to show positive on test yet though i don't think? maybe you should wait until AF?


----------



## AJThomas

^I'll think about it but i cant guarantee i'll be able to wait that long! its taking all my willpower not to go test right now!!:haha: (oh yeah, did i mention DH brought home a test for me:blush: its a cheapie though, they didn't have any FRERs at the time).


----------



## nevertogether

haha, well i'm surprised you're holding out as we speak! i'm sure it's hard hun :D


----------



## AJThomas

Its cause i know FMU is more accurate, and i've drunk quite a bit of water tonight (gonna be up all night peeing probably) so i probably wouldn't get an accurate reading now anyway, wonder if i can make myself hold out any longer? hmmm


----------



## dandybrush

AJThomas said:


> Ok another update, i said a lot of prayers and left it with God believing He would do what is best. Just went and had a shower and there is no sign of any spotting whatsoever!! (and believe me, i did a pretty thorough check!) So i am much more at ease now and VERY hopeful that this is it for me! I've never had this happen before where i spot and then it stops. Spotting for me is always constant until AF shows up.

:happydance: looking forward to you waking up ...if you test that is :)



AJThomas said:


> Its cause i know FMU is more accurate, and i've drunk quite a bit of water tonight (gonna be up all night peeing probably) so i probably wouldn't get an accurate reading now anyway, wonder if i can make myself hold out any longer? hmmm

TEST!!


Yes kel we are stuffed :/ i hope something happens soon for you too


----------



## smithy2011

MORNING ALL ... I have my Fxd for you all the ladies, i really hope you all get your bfps:hugs::hugs: It was good to meet you all good luck for the future, Im not gonna be on here anymore, Thankyou for being so kind and making me so welcome. xx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls! 

AJ good luck hun, and spotting doesn't mean you're out even if you normally get it before AF. I had loads of spotting and I think Libby had some too... Good luck for the morning! 

Dandy I hope ov happens soon... I used to have v long cycles and didn't ov til about cd36 :dohh: 

Ttc you're prob not reading but good luck and big :hugs: 

Smithy sorry you won't be on here anymore... Good luck... 

Never it's only 3 days now! Wow that is so cool :wohoo: !!!!! 

Morning everyone else :wave: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

smithy was good to meet you :) best luck in your future endeavours


----------



## SBB

Hey again girls, called my midwife as I've been getting constant brown spotting now for about 4 weeks, they've booked me in for another scan tomorrow to hopefully see what's causing it... I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but it would be good to know the cause :shrug:


X x x


----------



## kelster823

ONE WORD............

Deeeeeeeeee-FLATED

this cycle is done.............. I have HAD It............

that is all

BTW good morning ladies :hi:

SBB hun I am sure EVERYTHING is fine, but you are in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## SBB

:cry: sorry kell... 

I still think it might happen but I know you're over it now... Look at last month and the ups and downs with the temps then it did finally happen... 

Big :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

babe but that was just after my MC and I can see why it would take long, but this cycle unless I TRULY screwed everything up, which I think I did, I KNOW I DID...UGH just so dam frustrating......

on to the next- gonna tell the honey no more- "we have to now or today"- just when ever we want too...... LOL I am still gonna take my temps though.. I need to know, I never kept track of any of this stuff before...

I do have to call my GYN back today because I called in a prescription refill with them and I missed their call back yesterday asking for my pharmacy's telephone number . I am going to ask Jenna (the nurse) if this is normal...


----------



## SBB

I know hun.... But if the prog cream got out of your system it might just delay OV by 14 days. Maybe? I don't know... Only time will tell I guess :( 

Let us know what the nurse says.... 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

:)

ehh maybe you're right.. if I count the 18 days from when I stopped taking the STUPID FARKING CREAM, that will be June 29th.. I THREW THAT SHIT away............ 

anyhooooooooooooooo I am not gonna let this get me down either though, as I had promise you I wouldn't... :winkwink:

Jeff just texted me..well what was your temp this AM, since he has been working since 2:30am.. ha ha ha tooo cute

what time is your scan tomorrow? 

oh yeah I forgot my SIL called me yesterday with the pathology results of their MC.....

:( extra chromosome............... somone has got it, they are not sure which one though her or my brother..... I AM REALLY SAD and I told her it's NOT the news I wanted to hear :cry:


----------



## SBB

What does that mean for your SIL? Will they have same problem again? 

Scan is at 9.30... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

I don't know and she doesn't know they are still waiting on their blood results for that test.......

OK so I will know what they say by the time I get up tomorrow... soo thinking of you and Danny... :hugs: but I am SURE it is nothing


----------



## SBB

I really hope your SIL is going to get some good news and be able to have a bub really soon.. Your brother looks like a really nice guy in your FB piccies! 

I'm not worried, I had it for at least 3 weeks before the scan last friday and everything was fine, but I think I'd feel better knowing what it is and that it's not a problem. The 12 week scan was so rushed and the sonographer was fairly rude so I totally forgot to ask about it at that one which was silly... 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

I do toooooo, my bro is an awesome guy.. love him very much and the same with my SIL... 

ugh you forgot to ask? LOL oh boy........ but I can see where that could happen


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi,

hope y'all Ok today.

good Luck to those testing.

I'm having some enlightening educational days with all this charting, cervix checking CM checking etc.....I didn't notice my body works this way until I started checking!

Anyway, my Maca still didn't come, no word from the company or nothing, so I found a local online place that stocks some, placed and order and hopefully that will come asap, so I can start popping them.

*NEVER:* Have you ever had problems getting Maca through Amazon? I go through .co.uk and they post through another company. ?


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> ugh you forgot to ask? LOL oh boy........ but I can see where that could happen

Well the sonographer was stroppy, and ignored us while she was taking all the measurements, then she sort of said she'd look at something else at the end, but then she just said 'right i've got all I need' wiped the gel off and left!
So yeh pretty silly but it was just exciting seeing bubs all hyper that we just forgot all about everything else!! 

Jam I'd contact Amazon their customer service is usually pretty good. It's weird suddenly charting CM and everything else, I had no idea about all that stuff before!! Infact before ttc I remember when I used to get loads of ewcm and it used to freak me out - I thought there was something wrong with me :haha: but actually it was a good thing! 

x x x


----------



## jam-on-toast

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> ugh you forgot to ask? LOL oh boy........ but I can see where that could happen
> 
> Well the sonographer was stroppy, and ignored us while she was taking all the measurements, then she sort of said she'd look at something else at the end, but then she just said 'right i've got all I need' wiped the gel off and left!
> So yeh pretty silly but it was just exciting seeing bubs all hyper that we just forgot all about everything else!!
> 
> Jam I'd contact Amazon their customer service is usually pretty good. It's weird suddenly charting CM and everything else, I had no idea about all that stuff before!! Infact before ttc I remember when I used to get loads of ewcm and it used to freak me out - I thought there was something wrong with me :haha: but actually it was a good thing!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

Wow, can't believe she did that to you, but as you say, you overlooked it as you were happy to see the bubs. So, has your bean actually started to resemble a baby yet? :kiss:

it's too exciting seeing Bubs on screen, i remember it so well. Take as many copies of the pictures as they will allow.

I will contact amazon tomorrow if still no word and cancel as I just found out I can get it cheaper here and delivered in a shorter time window,

Umh, my CM has gone from wet (6am), Creamy (11am) and almost sticky with a tinge of brown in it (2pm)....also got another faint (but darker) OPK than yesterday....I think O may well be on her way......


----------



## nevertogether

hi ladies!

kel - hope everything goes well with your SIL

sbb - sorry that your visit didn't go so well, but happy you got to see your little hyper bean! :)

jam - amazon has always been very quick with me. like 1 1/2 - 2 weeks to get orders. 

dandy - where are you :test:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Thanks Never. 

I'll leave the order going with amazon and see how long it takes, i suppose having two bottle wont hurt!

Oohh, did somebody say TEST? haha.....


----------



## SBB

jam-on-toast said:


> Wow, can't believe she did that to you, but as you say, you overlooked it as you were happy to see the bubs. So, has your bean actually started to resemble a baby yet? :kiss:
> 
> it's too exciting seeing Bubs on screen, i remember it so well. Take as many copies of the pictures as they will allow.

Pics are £5!!! I am getting used to the sonographers being moody, have had one nice ish one and the assistants are always nice but the actual sonographers seem very moody! 

Yep it's looking quite like a baby now! Pic attached. 

Hope you are OVing soon Jam! 

It's AJ that is testing today not Dandy :D But yeh AJ where are you?! 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







BabyHP12weeks.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nevertogether

omg SBB how cute!!!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Pics are £5!!! I am getting used to the sonographers being moody, have had one nice ish one and the assistants are always nice but the actual sonographers seem very moody! 

Yep it's looking quite like a baby now! Pic attached. 

Hope you are OVing soon Jam! 

It's AJ that is testing today not Dandy :D But yeh AJ where are you?! 

x x x[/QUOTE]


Bloody dear do 5 quid! but worth every penny.

Looking like a real baby now.x.x.x.

Gorgeous.

I reckon a boy :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Oh the pressure!!:haha: ya'll are crazy.

So anyway, i tested and it was BFN but i'm not disappointed yet, no sign of anymore spotting today and my temps are up so i figure Never was right and it was just too early to test if yesterday was implantation. So now i'll probably do what i originally planned and WAIT UNTIL SUNDAY TO TEST again:haha: If i can hold out this time, hehe.


----------



## jam-on-toast

AJThomas said:


> Oh the pressure!!:haha: ya'll are crazy.
> 
> So anyway, i tested and it was BFN but i'm not disappointed yet, no sign of anymore spotting today and my temps are up so i figure Never was right and it was just too early to test if yesterday was implantation. So now i'll probably do what i originally planned and WAIT UNTIL SUNDAY TO TEST again:haha: If i can hold out this time, hehe.

:flower: AJ, hold on till Sunday hunnie - I know how hard that can be though. Easier said than done.

well, ladies...I made a boo boo. Thinking that Amazons Maca supplier had forgot about me I decided to order local..Guess what?????

I got a Packing & shipment confirmation email about 30mins ago - hahaha, looks like I'll have two batches of the stuff..


----------



## AJThomas

yeah Jam, i'm waiting. AF is due on Saturday anyway so i'll be confident about testing on Sunday.


----------



## AJThomas

Another shower, another check and no sign of AF!!


----------



## kelster823

checking quick

AJ sorry for the BFN...............GOD I HATE SEEING NOTHING BUT one friging RED LINE.... but for sure wait til Sunday ...14 or 15 DPO is much better that is when I got my actual true :bfp:

your temps look amazing though.. can you give my body a good talking and shaking for me cause mine does not want to work properly....


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, i'll do what i can Kel, sending lots of 'behaving' vibes and prayers for your body.


----------



## SBB

Oh no AJ sorry it was a BFN, but it's early so don't worry :hugs: 

I've had a most traumatic day girls :cry: 

I went to go into OHs study and went up a step and somehow hit my little toe. It really hurt and when I looked down there was blood everywhere... I thought I'd ripped the nail off but I'd actually split the whole toe :( 
I then almost fainted and kept going dizzy and about to be sick, laid down then started crying and couldn't stop. OH took me to A&E and we waited 2 hours and they had to pull it all together and bandage it up... It really hurt :(
It was awful, I swear giving birth won't be so bad! Every time I think about it I cry, I don't know why, I've seen a lot of gory things in my last job but when it's me and especially when it involves toes (for some reason!) I just cannot cope! 
Hopefully bubs won't have been affected by the stress, I was trying to stay calm but it was very hard! Have listened on the doppler and bubs heart is still going strong :D Plus luckily I now have that scan in the morning so they can check... 

Phew. Glad to be home, OH has gone to do a gig and will be back really late, so my mum is coming to look after me :D 

Hope everyone else has had a better day! 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

aww..kel im with you I've given up this cycle...if there actually is a cycle grrr


----------



## Linny

Hello chicks :flower:

SBB.....I'm sure everything will be just fine but I agree you need to find out why your spotting everyday :hugs:. Maybe its in the lining like mine! Anyway, its always nice to see the little one again, if that was up here you'd be getting your 20wk scan taken off you :rofl::rofl:

Confirmed with my MW that I defo won't get a 12wk scan :cry: Gonna get a private one done instead!!

Woop WOOOP never.....3 more days......:happydance::happydance:

Kel....so sorry about SIL, its so rubbish how these things happen to good people :hugs: Sorry bout your chart too, soooooo frustrating :growlmad:

AJ.....your temps are looking FAB!!!! I would say a BFN means nothing this early, i didn't get mine till 12dpo so I'm very hopeful hun!

Jam.....awwww what a blinking nitemare your maca is! You know what'l happen now......you'l get your BFP just after you start taking it and you'l end up with a cupboard full of maca:haha: :rofl:

:hi: dandy.....hope you ovulate soon hun :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Oh dear, sorry to hear that SBB, at least the baby is doing just fine. Take the opportunity to put your feet up and relax for a bit.


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> checking quick
> 
> AJ sorry for the BFN...............GOD I HATE SEEING NOTHING BUT one friging RED LINE.... but for sure wait til Sunday ...14 or 15 DPO is much better that is when I got my actual true :bfp:
> 
> your temps look amazing though.. can you give my body a good talking and shaking for me cause mine does not want to work properly....

yes please AJ tell my body to behave too :cry:

sorry for the BFN but its early days yet :hugs:



SBB said:


> I've had a most traumatic day girls :cry:
> 
> I went to go into OHs study and went up a step and somehow hit my little toe. It really hurt and when I looked down there was blood everywhere... I thought I'd ripped the nail off but I'd actually split the whole toe :(
> I then almost fainted and kept going dizzy and about to be sick, laid down then started crying and couldn't stop. OH took me to A&E and we waited 2 hours and they had to pull it all together and bandage it up... It really hurt :(
> It was awful, I swear giving birth won't be so bad! Every time I think about it I cry, I don't know why, I've seen a lot of gory things in my last job but when it's me and especially when it involves toes (for some reason!) I just cannot cope!
> Hopefully bubs won't have been affected by the stress, I was trying to stay calm but it was very hard! Have listened on the doppler and bubs heart is still going strong :D Plus luckily I now have that scan in the morning so they can check...
> 
> Phew. Glad to be home, OH has gone to do a gig and will be back really late, so my mum is coming to look after me :D
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a better day!
> 
> x x x

ouch SBB that sounds aweful!! and painful...Hope your feelin better now :hugs:

I once had a door slam on my big toe and rip the nail off...i couldnt stop screaming/crying then so i can definately imagine splitting a toe would be bad too!!


----------



## SBB

Thanks hun... Oh yes AJ was going to say your temps look great! 

x x x


----------



## AJThomas

Linny you're right, that's exactly what's gonna happen to Jam! Gonna have to just give away all the maca. Lol. 

Dandy and Kel,:hugs: it will all work out you'll see. I know you want it to happen NOW but our bodies suck like that, dont comply with our wishes at all.


----------



## dandybrush

I guess its telling me to wait till after vegas :shrug: oh well we'll have to wait and see now 1 month till we go away


----------



## Linny

Awwww SBB that sounds awful! I'm not good with things like that either!!

you take it easy and let your mum spoil you x x x


----------



## Beccaface

:wave:

Hi little ladies.
How are you all today?

x


----------



## Linny

:hi: becca!!

I can't stop eating today :wacko:

How are you?


----------



## Beccaface

I'm finneeee thankyou!
Just waiting to O, which is rather boring, I must say.
Haha. Ooo, have you had anything nice to eat?
x


----------



## AJThomas

ugh, waiting to ov has to be the worst part!!


----------



## Linny

Well I have a mozzarella craving, so I had crusty roll with pesto, mozzarella and tomato, it was DELICIOUS!!!

In about half an hour I will feel sick so I'm enjoying it for right now!!

BOOOOOO waiting to ovulate is BORING!!! Dandy and Kel are in the same position.

I didn't used to ovulate till between CD21-23 so its used to really annoy me waiting all those weeks!

Well I hope you ovulate soon hun!

I'm off to bed in a mo, such a lightweight these days. Plus OH is away till sunday so wanna make most of the big bed to myself :D


----------



## Beccaface

Waiting to O is boring.
:/

Linny - Why did you O so late?! And that 'sandwich' sounds AMAZING!

x


----------



## AJThomas

Sleep tight Linny.

I'm gonna take a nap in a lil bit too cause i'm still feelling super tired, have to try and get a nap everyday now, SOOOO unlike me! Its been ages since this happened to me.


----------



## Linny

Hmmm cos being on BC for years TOTALLY messed up my cycles, I guess. 

I actually don't know why, the soy brought it to CD17 so I was very happy with that :D


----------



## Linny

Tired AJ?????? Oooh not that I symptom spotting :lol:

Have a good nap x x


----------



## AJThomas

I'm trying not to symptom spot either Linny but this tiredness is not normal for me! I'm not the type of person to nap in the day cause i just feel like i miss so much (although i dont). I usually only nap if i'm sick and i've been dead tired since Ov. Been feeling real sluggish and lying down a lot.


----------



## dandybrush

AJThomas said:


> ugh, waiting to ov has to be the worst part!!

it is!! :cry: I've given up on trying to do the vitex at night, i took it this morning so will have to remember to do it mornings instead haha



AJThomas said:


> Sleep tight Linny.
> 
> I'm gonna take a nap in a lil bit too cause i'm still feelling super tired, have to try and get a nap everyday now, SOOOO unlike me! Its been ages since this happened to me.

:happydance: 



Linny said:


> Hmmm cos being on BC for years TOTALLY messed up my cycles, I guess.
> 
> I actually don't know why, the soy brought it to CD17 so I was very happy with that :D

I might have to look into the soy further if my cycles dont improve...



AJThomas said:


> I'm trying not to symptom spot either Linny but this tiredness is not normal for me! I'm not the type of person to nap in the day cause i just feel like i miss so much (although i dont). I usually only nap if i'm sick and i've been dead tired since Ov. Been feeling real sluggish and lying down a lot.

:happydance: i love having nana naps :) I havent had any for a while been to busy but some days i get home from work soo tired so i just lie down and snooze with my puppy :)


----------



## AJThomas

Dandy I'm curious to see you try maca to see if it can get your cycle normal, now THAT would be a testimonial! I know it gave me more ewcm than normal and for longer, even now I still think there's small bits of the clear ew stuff in my cm, jus like small slivers. Never happened before the maca.


----------



## dandybrush

yer...do you think i should buy some next pay day? and try it for 1 month before i go away? and see if anything changes?


----------



## AJThomas

Yer, yer, yer, yer! I saw results in a few days so mayb you will be the same instead of havimg to wait weeks. 

The lady on youtube said it regulated her cycle, dissolved her uterine cysts, raised her SO's sperm count and allowed her to get preggers in 3 months so mayb it won't even take u that long.


----------



## SBB

Yeh dandy do it!! What's the worst that can happen?!


X x x


----------



## dandybrush

haha ok next friday when i get paid ill pick some up...whats better powder or tablets? and how big are the tabs...can only swallow small things :)


----------



## SBB

I don't find them too bad (the tablets) they're smaller than a multi vitamin but if you don't like tablets you might be best with the powder...

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

well ill see what the health food shop has :) ill stay on my vitex for a week solid (without forgetting hopefully) and see if anything happens until then :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB- awww what a pretty lil bub....thanks for the hugs. Please let us know how you are doing. I really hope all is well!

Kel - sorry to hear about your sil.....I really hope you cycle gets sorted soon!

AJ - sorry for the BFN

Hi Dandy, Never, Welsh, and all the other maca girls.

AFM - they cannot do the surgery till August 11th, I am soooo upset. They made is sound like they would be able to do it when I was here. So I head home on Sunday and will have a v. long 6 week wait. I just dont understand why all of this takes so long. I am praying they will have a cancellation and they will be able to squeeze me in earlier but that doesnt look like it will happen.


----------



## SBB

Hey ttc!! I see you there :haha: hope it's all going well, I'm going to sleep now but if you're having your surgery tomorrow good luck Hun :hugs: we will all be thinking of you and hoping it's going to be the next step to your bfp! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh no hun you just posted at the same time... I'm so sorry they're not doing it while you're there - you must be soooo disappointed :hugs: we'll try and help the time pass quickly... 

It will be good to have you back though :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks SBB......sleep well hun!


----------



## dandybrush

oh ttc :hugs: sorry that its not going to plan, looks like you're gonna have a sep BFP then all going well :) 6 weeks will go by very fast


----------



## Catwoman83

Thanks AJ...Hey ladies I know this is a silly questions because all of our bodies are different...Now that I am more motivated or making this pregnancy happen, Do you feel like AF is coming during ovulation..I swear it feels like I am going to come on at anytime. As for ovulation test they have wronged me so many times....according to my OBGYN


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks TTC, I'm doing ok tho, I knew it was too soon, was jus trying my luck. We'll see in another few days. Sorry your operation got moved, we'll help you speed the time along. 

Dandy, the pills are not bad, the capsule is smooth so its easy to swallow an not too big either. Especially when I swallow it wit food I hardly know its there.


----------



## Catwoman83

I swallow mines with food also Aj:thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

how do you not chew it if you swallow it with food?? :shrug:


----------



## AJThomas

Dandy chew the food first and then put the pill in my mouth right before i swallow, in any case even if it gets a lil chewed up its not too serious, probably just means it will digest and kick in faster. Bear in mind it's like vegetable capsules with the powder inside, its not like a centrum tablet or something so its much easier to deal with.

Catwoman when you say you feel like AF is gonna come, do you mean like you have cramping and stuff or is it the wetness?


----------



## Catwoman83

Yeah Dandy chew the food and then swallow the pill with it, I tried it with yogurt and it didnt work so well..so I use it with chewable food:flower:

Well its a cramping feeling twinges in my side..yes wetness but its the thick mucus like not really stretchy. Its a feeling of me having to keep checking myself.....:cry:


----------



## AJThomas

Yeah, the wetness can be AF-like when you just start paying attention to it. The cramping to the sides happens when the egg is being released or something. 

To me the best way to keep track is to take your temps and keep track of your cm. OPKs will give you an idea of when Ov is coming but taking your temp helps give you an idea when it will happen (the temp dip) and when it has happened (the temp raise).


----------



## TntArs06

Hey Ladies,

AJ- I hope you get that BFP this month. Seems a little early. Can't wait until sunday to see your news. :dust:

Just stopping in real quick....I am super sleepy and about to go to bed. Just had a quick question that I am pasting here. I posted a thread about but no one has said anything.... LOL :haha: Here it is:

I just wanted to post this because I am having surgery for my endometriosis on July 1st.....I should OV around July 6-10, should I go ahead and BD those days? I only have my donor until Jan 2011 and im afraid I will miss out. You know like "If I wait until next cycle I could get a BFN and this could be my month, specially after getting the Endo cleared out." My time is limited with this donor and I really want it to work....I just dont know what to do. 

Do any of you ladies have any suggestions? It would be GREATLY appreciated!!


PS- I should add that I use softcups for insemination so there is no "actual" intercourse whatsoever. LOL


----------



## SBB

I would ask at the hospital, but I don't see why not, you may be very fertile around that time so it would seem like a waste not to! And as you say it only involves popping a softcup up there... If for any reason you couldn't do that you could just use a syringe those days anyway... 

Yep I'd go for it :D but them I've never had that surgery before so best to check first x x x


----------



## jam-on-toast

*SBB:* :hugs: hope your toe gets better hunnie and everything goes well.

*Linny*: I hope I get my BFP too, I'll more than happily look at the Maca sat idly in the cupboard every bloody day, and smile to myself! hahahahaha

*Catwoman:* I get Ov pain too. I've had it off and on for a few days now, usually heavy pull or dull ache for me.

I'm off to my 2 lovely job interviews today, I'm super nervous and jumpy and jittery. So, hope that I don't ramble through it and go all off topic! 

I'm going out tonight to party, don't do it often and we have a friend over from the UK, so I'm making the most of my free time.

*BIG WAVES TO ALL THE OTHER GIRLS ON BOARD TODAY*!


----------



## SBB

Hey jam :wave: good luck today! And have a lovely time tonight, make the most of it :D 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

kel Im still here :flower: lurking away, although I hate when I miss posting because I had about 8 pages to catch up on and I had to read them incase I missed some thing LOL. I hope OV show its self very soon for you :hugs:

SBB do you have a scan today? love the 12 weeks scan picture :hugs: good luck today and my god your poor toe OUCH!!!!!

Never when do you see DH hun:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey Celtic :wave: yep scan in an hour or so, it's only to check on the bleeding so hopefully will all be fine! Hope they give us another pic though :D 

How are you doing hun? X x x


----------



## dandybrush

catwoman i get Ov pains too :)


----------



## sparkle05

Hello maca ladies :hugs:

Well what a few weeks it has been. I am having a rather unhealthy relationship with the bottom of my loo. I think i know it better than my husband now. 
I have had my booking in appointment with the midwife and i have my 12 week dating scan on the 14th of July. 

I hope you ladies are all well. SBB i see you have a scan today. Good luck i cant wait to see your little bean and how much it has grown :hugs:

I am lurking around the board i have not forgotten you all. I mostly look from my bathroom floor on my phone lol.

I cant wait to be posting again everyday. I am hoping just another couple of weeks and the sickness will pass.

Lots of love maca ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Linny

jus a quick post to see how SBB got on. Hope all went well x x x


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, thank you all :hugs: 

Scan was fine, she only showed us bubs for a second cos we weren't really there for that.. Couldn't see any reason for the bleeding on the scan, they did some swabs to rule out infection... She said something about a bit of scar tissue type thing on or near my cervix which could cause the bleed... But don't think there is any reason for concern which is as I thought! :happydance: 

Hope everyone is ok! 

Never how many days now?! Is it tomorrow you see him?! :wohoo: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

woo sbb awesome news :) glad the scan was good

:wave: hey sparkle haha even though you are aquainted wit your bathroom floor i bet you are still over the moon with the reason you are now on a first name basis with it :)

looking forward to your 12 week scan :)


----------



## SBB

Sparkle I cant believe you're over 9 weeks already! 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

SBB said:


> Sparkle I cant believe you're over 9 weeks already!
> 
> X x x

I know, i hope the next couple of weeks go as quick. I'm not sure how much longer i can put up with this sickness lol.


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies!
Sparkle sorry about having to get to know your loo so intimately but you WILL start to feel better in 2 weeks and 3 days! So in the meantime chin up and keep your hair out the loo.:haha:

SBB glad to know that all is well and the bean is safe even though we already knew that.

AFM still no sign of the witchy witch:happydance: temps are up, my mood is up and my bladder is full! (had to go to the bathroom 4 times last night, maybe a symptom?:shrug:) Guess we'll see for certain in a few days when i do go ahead and test altho i'm pretty sure this is it for me.:happydance:


----------



## Catwoman83

Thanks AJ I feel your BFP is near hon. And Jam on toast screen name is so cute :)

Yes I am feeling crampy as ever...


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Hey Celtic :wave: yep scan in an hour or so, it's only to check on the bleeding so hopefully will all be fine! Hope they give us another pic though :D
> 
> How are you doing hun? X x x

Im good thanks,:flower: Im laughing at my self as with even trying I have just noticed if I ov today Im in with a chance LOL :dohh: so much for a break ah well we shall see whats ment to be will be 

Glad your scan went well and all is well with bubs thats the main thing:hugs: lots of BFP the last fes days on another thread I post in lovely to see :flower:
except one girl has put up a ticker of how far a long she might be eeek tempting faith a bit to much for me! each to thier own may be! 

Never how are you hun, hope OV is waiting on till you see DH and not before:hugs:


----------



## SBB

AJ your chart is looking very promising! 

Celtic as you say what will be will be... Fingers crossed!!

Where is kell today? And welshie has disappeared too :cry: 

X x x


----------



## jam-on-toast

Catwoman83 said:


> Thanks AJ I feel your BFP is near hon. And Jam on toast screen name is so cute :)
> 
> Yes I am feeling crampy as ever...

#

:hugs:

Me too today, although I OPK'd and nothing.
My Cervix is SHOW

My Interviews went really went! I find out on Tuesday if I was successful or not.

BOTH my Maca are being delivered next week - hahahahah :dohh:


----------



## Catwoman83

jam-on-toast said:


> Catwoman83 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks AJ I feel your BFP is near hon. And Jam on toast screen name is so cute :)
> 
> Yes I am feeling crampy as ever...
> 
> #
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Me too today, although I OPK'd and nothing.
> My Cervix is SHOW
> 
> My Interviews went really went! I find out on Tuesday if I was successful or not.
> 
> BOTH my Maca are being delivered next week - hahahahah :dohh:Click to expand...


I am new to this ladies..but I am learning, Thank you for posting such informative information. I would also like to add that, some of those ovulation test are not accurate, my friend bought one and it stated she was no ov and it said it for the whole month, ( as her cycles are irregular) and she conceived somewhere in that month, so I take those with a grain of salt. I am on my 8th day of Maca Root and I feel like I am coming on:growlmad:..Thank you Dandy for putting me on to it..I was still on my vitex which started to do the opposite and that is not work:shrug::growlmad:

:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

^That's what i was thinking too, i've seen where OPKs give mixed results or lead to more confusion, that's why i prefer charting my temps cause that seems to me the most accurate way of telling when ov actually happens. I'm pretty to new to charting tho so manybe that's why i'm of this opinion.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Yeah, I hear they are pretty hit and miss too, but I got them free with my BBT thermometer and I can't resist p*ssing on a stick :haha: 


xxxxxxxx


----------



## AJThomas

Yeh, Jam i dont blame you, best believe if i got some free i'd be using them too!!:haha:


----------



## Catwoman83

Yeah I am new to it all also...I have a BMT as well...My medicine cabinet is full of everything..I even have a bulk of pregnancy test I ordered from early pregnancytest.com I have also used the preseed lub, you name it I claim it....:winkwink:


----------



## jam-on-toast

What are we like at all....NUTTERS!!!

I've got a cupboard full of supplements too, I almost rattle when I walk like.

Catwoman: Where you from?

AJ: Not sure I'd use them or buy them after I've run out of freebies, unless I get a + on them though.


----------



## AJThomas

Maybe if i had been charting since January i'd be pregnant already, since my cycle is 28-29 days i always assumed ov was the 14th or 15th day, its only since i started charting last month that i realize its actually day 16 or 17th! So i've been totally off mark, especially in the months where ov is CD17.

Then again i did a fertility cleanse, colon cleanse and blood cleanse last month and started taking maca so its hard to say if that will be the turning point or charting. I think it's more about the charting though.


----------



## jam-on-toast

AJThomas said:


> Maybe if i had been charting since January i'd be pregnant already, since my cycle is 28-29 days i always assumed ov was the 14th or 15th day, its only since i started charting last month that i realize its actually day 16 or 17th! So i've been totally off mark, especially in the months where ov is CD17.
> 
> Then again i did a *fertility cleanse*, colon cleanse and *blood cleanse* last month and started taking maca so its hard to say if that will be the turning point or charting. I think it's more about the charting though.

Tell me more about that? Please! x


----------



## AJThomas

The fertility cleanse i got from Natural Fertility Shop online, i thought it was kinda expensive though so i didn't get the whole kit, i just got some capsules called 'Woman's best friend' and the 'conceptions tea'. The blood cleanse i got from my mother in law, it was a herbal thing cause she has a herbal store so i cant tell you too much about that, it was just a mix of herbs put together here in Jamaica.


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls! i'm sorry i've been out of touch. i was watching TV yesterday at around 5:00pm and DH burst in the front door. he made a surprise visit to see me! i did what kel has always said sex: :sex: :sex: times 100!) and spent all of my time with him. i couldn't get enough of him. if i ovulate earlier, we did get plenty of chances in. however, i didn't use pre-seed or soft cups because i didn't want to ruin it for DH. i wanted him to have some free, fun, :sex: ya know? i'm saving the pre-seed and soft cups for next week for when i do usually ovulate..if i ovulate earlier..my chances would be slimmer, but oh well. just want to make him happy :) he's so ready! he doesn't want me getting my hopes up though, which is so hard for me!


----------



## AJThomas

Thats great Never! Best surprise ever i'm sure! And i agree with you, cant always be about ttcing, having fun is just as important so dont worry about the soft cups and pre-seed, those things are only there to help anyway not like you NEEEED them to conceive.


----------



## nevertogether

thank you AJ :hugs: i'm starting to think it's my CM that causes the problem and i've explained pre-seed to DH and he's on board. he even read the instruction booklet. LOL. so cute. i showed him the soft cups and told him he's on soft cup duty next week and has to put him in since he's the medic! :haha: i would be a little let down if i did ovulate before tuesday because i didn't really make a big deal about TTC while he was here. but, i just wanted him to remember fun :sex: not chore :sex: since it's going to be five months after this next week's visit until he gets more!


----------



## TntArs06

SBB- Thank you hun. I will definitely ask my dr. I am super glad your scan is looking good and bub is still growing! YEAY!!! 

AJ- Yes your charts are looking good. FX for you hun. You have some good symptoms going on! =)

Never- I love surprises like that. That is soo awesome! I almost started clapping when I saw that he surprised you! LOL


----------



## nevertogether

awww tnt thank you hun :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Sending all my prayers, wishes, fingers and toes your way Never to ensure that ov comes when it is supposed to and doesn't show up early.

So maca doesn't help the CM Never? Maybe you need to try the garlic, hehe. I know the smell isn't the greatest but it ALWAYS gets my CM where it needs to be! And you dont have to keep taking it, you could jus take it a day or 2 before you see DH and the effects should still last, they do for me anyway. If i eat like 1 clove today i'll have ewcm for 4-5 days or more.


----------



## Linny

Awwww never, that is soooo cute of DH! I bet you had the biggest smile on your face :happydance:

When do you get to see him next, is it Sat??

SBB....I'm so glad Jesus is going strong :hugs: I know you weren't too worried but its always nice to get that peace of mind :thumbup:

SPARKLE YEY!!!!!!!! Sooo nice to hear from you honey :hugs: I'm so sorry your seeing so much of your loo, but hopefully it won't last much longer and its a good sign of strong healthy one :winkwink:

I feel like I've been let off lightly compared to you. I feel sick MOST of the time, and have a good healthy retch in the AM and then after lunch :haha: But i do have the odd day when i feel almost normal :thumbup:

AJ.....Wowzer, I cant wait for sunday, another lovely temp! And extra peeing.....I go at least three times in the night :wacko:

TTC...so sorry about the surgery hun! Is is possible to give ttc one more shot if its six weeks away, or is it best left? We're here for you x x x

:hi: celtic hun, nice to see you here :hugs:

Jam...glad all went well today. Have a drink for me tonight!!

:wave: dandy!

Where are you KEL??????


----------



## nevertogether

linny - thank you babes :hugs: no i get to see him monday. saturday, i wish! :)


----------



## AJThomas

Look at the bright side, they say the same hormone that causes 'morning sickness' is the same thing that makes hair grow on your baby's head so the more morning sickness you have, the more likely it is your baby will be born with a full head of of cute baby hair, pretty cool huh?:flower:


----------



## nevertogether

whoa, cool fact aj!


----------



## nevertogether

temps still looking good aj! how long is your lp usually?


----------



## Linny

Oooh thats good! I was bald till I was two and everyone thought I was a boy :haha:

never - oh cool tuesday then......so when are you due to ovulate?? Its soooo exciting, I can't wait to stalk :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Never, i hope Ov is day 17 for you so you get 2 whole days to BD before it happens, plus the day it does happen. If it's day 16 then you will only have one day and the actual day of Ov. So far in your charts it has been alternating between 16 days and 17 days and last month was 16 days so this month should be a 17 day one! You're all set, quit worrying and just gear up to have some fun!!

My last LP was 13 days i dont know if that's the norm since i just started charting last month.


----------



## nevertogether

aj - thank you babe! i hope it alternates like it has been too. CD17 sure would be prime for me. i see him the 28th (CD15), 29th (CD16 O possible) , 30th (CD17 O possible), and 1st. then i come home for a day to do my army thing and then it's holiday and i'm probably going to get to spend four days with him then and then he leaves the country. i really couldn't ask for more! CD16 would work, but CD17 would definitely be prime! :thumbup: i just get nervous i will ovulate early, but i seem to have a pretty regular cycle. glad we got to release his old spermies though, that means they should be prime when i see him again! :yipee:


----------



## nevertogether

bald linny :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

Yeah Never, you're all set if you ask me!!


----------



## Catwoman83

jam-on-toast said:


> What are we like at all....NUTTERS!!!
> 
> I've got a cupboard full of supplements too, I almost rattle when I walk like.
> 
> Catwoman: Where you from?
> 
> AJ: Not sure I'd use them or buy them after I've run out of freebies, unless I get a + on them though.


I am from Detroit, Mi...I am wayyyyyy across the water....lol I reside in a little suburb called Southfield, Mi.:hugs:


----------



## Linny

hee heee yep I'm afraid so. Bald as an egg!!

Well you have a fab chance never, just try go with the flow now (easy said i know!!)

For me I ovulated CD17 according to FF. We :sex: CD13, CD15 (which is the date I conceived according to scan) and CD16.....we fell out CD17 so I thought we'd blown it :happydance:


----------



## Catwoman83

I have a question ladies, How do you start new threads? or is there a thread somewhere in reference to women that have successfully conceived and are able to sure symptons, etc...like things we can look out for as (TTC) and especially for first time mommies club :) I would like to know, although my body is so weird, I have read all sorts of stories I would love to hear about first signs, etc.....


----------



## AJThomas

Catwoman i dont know if there are any specific symptoms you can use to say 'this is definitely it' even like the frequent urination i'm having, that happens to me whenever the temperature drops a bit and we've been having a lot of rain so for all i know that could be it. There are some cycles where i have bouts of nausea, sore boobs, cramps and everything i'm having now so the only way i'll know for sure is when AF doesn't turn up and a test confirms it.

The bloating and gas doesn't usually last more than a day or two for me so the fact that it has been going on so long is pretty suspicious but it might be pretty normal for another lady. AF symptoms are pretty much the same as pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## SBB

Oh my god never that is soooo amazing!!! Your DH is wonderful I can imagine your face! You must have had the biggest smile ever! :wohoo: 

Your timing sounds perfect too so don't worry about anything, just enjoy :D 

Woohoo!!!!!!

X x x


----------



## Linny

Cat....if your wanting to know about early pregnancy signs there is a long long thread in the general ttc board called 'early pregnacy symptoms' and people have been contributing to it for years!

If you want to start a thread then just go to the board you wanna post in and at the top it has a 'new thread' button to click on! You could post a thread in the first tri section, asking for early symptoms maybe!


----------



## nevertogether

you girls rock! i love my maca ladies so much! :hugs: i keep reading that :sex:ing more than once every two days is bad for conceiving. DH and i never see each other so when we do, we usually :sex: A LOT! we did 4 times yesterday, and that was from like 5:00pm-10:00pm LOL. i guess that makes the odd against us, but he goes like 4-5 months with no :sex: i can't say "nope, just once every two days so we can conceive."


----------



## Catwoman83

Thanks Linny :) And Aj I have alot of family members that had AF show up a few days and even a regular 5 days stretch later to find out a week or two after they were preggo. But AJ I really do feel your BFP is near.....I am quite intuitive also. And I have had those same symptons and I had a BFN....but yours I just really feel yours is near then far for sure!!! I am wishing you all BFP and Healthy babies!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Never i read somewhere (dont remember where now) but they said if your DH has low sperm count or something then every other day is best so the spermies can build up, but if his sperm count is fine then daily is ok, 24-36 hours but i know for you guys even that may be a stretch! Just make sure you get some morning BDing in since that is when the sperm count is highest.


----------



## SBB

Don't worry never unless dh has a low count it won't matter. Plus your first day :sex: is your best chance as it'll be one or two days before ov. The rest is just back ups :haha: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

wow - thanks girls! all good info. DH doesn't have a low sperm count i believe. he has two children already, once conceived with only sleeping with the girl 3 times blush:) so i don't think sperm count is an issue for him :thumbup: morning :sex: is my favorite so i'm sure i can get him into that :) but the first time i will see him is probably monday night. eeek, fingers crossed ladies!


----------



## AJThomas

As SBB said Never, its the first one that will be the most important especially if you ov on CD 16 so dont even worry about the spermies, they'll do their job just fine.


----------



## nevertogether

aj how long is your lp usually?


----------



## AJThomas

^(i think i answered this on the previous page) but i'm not sure, my cycles are always 28-29 days but since i just started charting last cycle, i only know how long it was last cycle - 13 days.


----------



## nevertogether

my bad AJ, must have missed it hun! just seeing what we have to look forward to in your wait :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Another shower, another check and still no sign of AF! I'm getting more optimistic by the hour cause usually even if she shows up on CD 29 i'd have spotting by now. I'm also seeing a lot more of the creamy CM today, keep going to check if AF is here cause it feels like she's coming.


----------



## nevertogether

this sounds so good and promising AJ! i have my fingers crossed for you. would love to be bump buddies with all you girls!! linny, sparkle, and sbb are waiting on us!


----------



## redrose27

Hey ladies I was wanting to know how much maca to take. I finally got mine today. I have been lurking everyday for about two weeks trying to read up on it. But I dont remember any amount to take.


----------



## nevertogether

hi redrose! welcome to this great group of ladies :hugs:

recommended dosage is 1,500mg-3,000mg per day. i take 3,000mg per day myself but we all vary in how much we take. 

also wanted to say :hi: to catwoman, i missed you in my blabbering about seeing DH. welcome!


----------



## Linny

Hey redrose!

I used to take 3/4 capsules a day (1500-2000mg) I think anything up to 3000mg is fine!


----------



## kelster823

ahh finally... 

my internet went down for a bit today so that put me WAY BEHIND on work so I had no time to chit chat

NEVER that is FRIGN FANTASTIC news...... what a surprise.........

SBB that is great news bout the lil one that everything is okey dokey :hugs:

Sparkle- nice to see ya sweetie sorry about still being sick though

ahh Celtic lurking huh? well glad to see ya around again MISS U

TTC hey babe........... well doesn't that just stink monkey balls (not that I know what they smell like :rofl: ) gotta LOVE doctors... they did the same thing to my SIL today, had her come in for a procedure only to turn around and say sorry but we can't do that

HER FRIGIN BLOOD work still shows BETA levels at 20.. her D&C was May 11th.. something is not right

Hey Linny bud.......... how ya feeling? 

:hi: AJ, Dandy, Jam

and to the new gals welcome STICK AROUND we have lots of fun in here


----------



## nevertogether

wow kel, that is crazy about SIL :nope: do you know what steps they have to take now?

missed you tons! yes, it was a surprise! best one i can remember :)


----------



## kelster823

I bet it was an amazing surprise..... I love surprises......... :) yee doggie :lol:

they are going back tonight ROUND 2 for their consult with the fertility doctor to discuss their chromosome blood work since the fetus came back with the xtra chromosome....

DAM I sure hope this is NOT bad news........I will be CRUSHED for my brother and his wife


I told her to get pretty heated about her BETA levels and demand a reason WHY they would stay up for that long of a time.. it makes no sense especially since she has bled twice now since the D&C and they told her it was a period

BULL CACA.. your levels have to below 5 to start your body back up again 

and do not get me started about the convo I had with the nurse at my GYN office yesterday.... I really think doctors are arses and just want to get in and out as quickly as they can.....


----------



## AJThomas

Hey Kel, sorry to hear about your SIL but its great to see you online again!


----------



## kelster823

Hey AJ I forgot to ask you ..what will you do if that mess in the ocean becomes a Tropical Storm or yet a Hurricane?????

cause I know they are watching it like a hawk here in the States


----------



## AJThomas

^The house where i am is pretty secure, the worst part for me will be being cut off from my family and not knowing what's going on, also in a hurricane we dont usually have any light and internet for days/weeks afterward.

I live downstairs a concrete house so no worries about the roof lifting off, the windows are barred up so i think they're ok. The worst that will happen is a little water might come in under our back door and a bit of silicone will fix that, we live on a slope so we definitely dont have to worry about flooding and our water supply will last at least 2 weeks, maybe longer especially since it will be raining.

So ya, the worst that will happen is we wont have any light for a while.

Thanks for the concern!!:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> ^The house where i am is pretty secure, the worst part for me will be being cut off from my family and not knowing what's going on, also in a hurricane we dont usually have any light and internet for days/weeks afterward.
> 
> I live downstairs a concrete house so no worries about the roof lifting off, the windows are barred up so i think they're ok. The worst that will happen is a little water might come in under our back door and a bit of silicone will fix that, we live on a slope so we definitely dont have to worry about flooding and our water supply will last at least 2 weeks, maybe longer especially since it will be raining.
> 
> So ya, the worst that will happen is we wont have any light for a while.
> 
> Thanks for the concern!!:hugs:

well that is good to know.. but not so good about being cut off from the family.. :( between you and TTC, you BOTH are in the Hurricane line.... we just get the bad remnants afterwards.. 

no matter what side it hits.. whether the east coast or the south... those suckers find their way to the Mid Atlantic region and dump the HEAVY rains here

POOT to Hurricanes and TS bllahhhh


----------



## AJThomas

^Yah, they always turn off the lights and phones to prevent surges even if the hurricane doesn't hit them out, the phones are usually back up like the day after but not having the light gets annoying, even a week wouldn't be so bad but usually its two weeks, more in some areas. And the dont bring the main water back until the light comes back so i might have to take water to my parents house if the light is out for a long time.


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> ahh finally...
> 
> my internet went down for a bit today so that put me WAY BEHIND on work so I had no time to chit chat
> 
> NEVER that is FRIGN FANTASTIC news...... what a surprise.........
> 
> SBB that is great news bout the lil one that everything is okey dokey :hugs:
> 
> Sparkle- nice to see ya sweetie sorry about still being sick though
> 
> ahh Celtic lurking huh? well glad to see ya around again MISS U
> 
> TTC hey babe........... well doesn't that just stink monkey balls (not that I know what they smell like :rofl: ) gotta LOVE doctors... they did the same thing to my SIL today, had her come in for a procedure only to turn around and say sorry but we can't do that
> 
> HER FRIGIN BLOOD work still shows BETA levels at 20.. her D&C was May 11th.. something is not right
> 
> Hey Linny bud.......... how ya feeling?
> 
> :hi: AJ, Dandy, Jam
> 
> and to the new gals welcome STICK AROUND we have lots of fun in here

Hey Kel your so sweet, Im trying to be good and post more LOL, I do think of you all though:flower:
on your SIL sounds like they may have left a bit of the placenta tissue in there esp if beta is still high and she has had bleeding after her DNC. it can happen she may need another DNC though :hugs: I think the normal range of HCG in non pregnant women is 10 or under and pregnancy can be 10 or over its not written in stone as every one is different here a great site for those who do have a BFP and those of us waiting. https://www.betabase.info/
I hope the doc can through some light on it al for her though :hugs:

Never that is so cool, :sex: have fun!! I remember reading that men are more fertile after a break away from their partner as its mother nature way of making sure conception takes place! so I say he has supper :spermy: to do the job! have you tried EPO, Grapefruit juice for CM. its the MACA thats really improved that for me though.

Hi to every one else :flower:

OOOH looks like I have OV to day or tomorrow by my own signs not temp!!! if I have I think I will be in the TWW whoops so much for my break LOL :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks for posting that link Celtic. 12 dpo seems like the earliest time to get accurate results since most tests are 25ml or higher


----------



## dandybrush

aj awesome chart :happydance:

never :hugs: you have such a sweet OH :)


----------



## dandybrush

AJThomas said:


> Look at the bright side, they say the same hormone that causes 'morning sickness' is the same thing that makes hair grow on your baby's head so the more morning sickness you have, the more likely it is your baby will be born with a full head of of cute baby hair, pretty cool huh?:flower:

:flower: haha thats a random comment haha but funny :thumbup:



Linny said:


> Oooh thats good! I was bald till I was two and everyone thought I was a boy :haha:

:haha::rofl:...my sister and i had hair :thumbup:



Catwoman83 said:


> I have a question ladies, How do you start new threads? or is there a thread somewhere in reference to women that have successfully conceived and are able to sure symptons, etc...like things we can look out for as (TTC) and especially for first time mommies club :) I would like to know, although my body is so weird, I have read all sorts of stories I would love to hear about first signs, etc.....

from what i understand the signs to look out for are anything that isnt normal for you :shrug: not helpful i know but everyone has different regular symptoms of AF anyways haha just thought i would throw my 2 cents out there :blush:



nevertogether said:


> this sounds so good and promising AJ! i have my fingers crossed for you. would love to be bump buddies with all you girls!! linny, sparkle, and sbb are waiting on us!

...i wanna be a bump buddy tooooo :blush: I sooooo cant wait to be preggers... i think it will be fun



AJThomas said:


> ^The house where i am is pretty secure, the worst part for me will be being cut off from my family and not knowing what's going on, also in a hurricane we dont usually have any light and internet for days/weeks afterward.
> 
> I live downstairs a concrete house so no worries about the roof lifting off, the windows are barred up so i think they're ok. The worst that will happen is a little water might come in under our back door and a bit of silicone will fix that, we live on a slope so we definitely dont have to worry about flooding and our water supply will last at least 2 weeks, maybe longer especially since it will be raining.
> 
> So ya, the worst that will happen is we wont have any light for a while.
> 
> Thanks for the concern!!:hugs:

whats happening AJ?? is there a hurricane headed your way?? thats scary :hugs:


:wave: hi Linny, kel & Celtic


----------



## AJThomas

We're getting a lot of rain, it isn't at hurricane status yet, not even a storm yet, just lots of rain, no lightning or thunder but it's a good distance away so it can strengthen a lot before it gets to us. Right now it's not anything to worry about though unless you live in a flood-prone area.


----------



## dandybrush

yikes AJ would hate to be in a flood prone area then!!

hope it turns into nothing for you


----------



## kelster823

OMG you guys are STILL UP.... LOL Dandy I get you being up but AJ.... LOL

My friends just left, they kept me company since Jeff got PAGED OUT AGAIN tonight.. and he is on secondary pager... dammit we had a planned eveing too 

okay gotta go to bed ..can't wait to see what my temps are in a few hours!!!! 

nite nite


----------



## dandybrush

haha night kel...

im still here!!


----------



## nevertogether

CelticNiamh said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> ahh finally...
> 
> my internet went down for a bit today so that put me WAY BEHIND on work so I had no time to chit chat
> 
> NEVER that is FRIGN FANTASTIC news...... what a surprise.........
> 
> SBB that is great news bout the lil one that everything is okey dokey :hugs:
> 
> Sparkle- nice to see ya sweetie sorry about still being sick though
> 
> ahh Celtic lurking huh? well glad to see ya around again MISS U
> 
> TTC hey babe........... well doesn't that just stink monkey balls (not that I know what they smell like :rofl: ) gotta LOVE doctors... they did the same thing to my SIL today, had her come in for a procedure only to turn around and say sorry but we can't do that
> 
> HER FRIGIN BLOOD work still shows BETA levels at 20.. her D&C was May 11th.. something is not right
> 
> Hey Linny bud.......... how ya feeling?
> 
> :hi: AJ, Dandy, Jam
> 
> and to the new gals welcome STICK AROUND we have lots of fun in here
> 
> Hey Kel your so sweet, Im trying to be good and post more LOL, I do think of you all though:flower:
> on your SIL sounds like they may have left a bit of the placenta tissue in there esp if beta is still high and she has had bleeding after her DNC. it can happen she may need another DNC though :hugs: I think the normal range of HCG in non pregnant women is 10 or under and pregnancy can be 10 or over its not written in stone as every one is different here a great site for those who do have a BFP and those of us waiting. https://www.betabase.info/
> I hope the doc can through some light on it al for her though :hugs:
> 
> Never that is so cool, :sex: have fun!! I remember reading that men are more fertile after a break away from their partner as its mother nature way of making sure conception takes place! so I say he has supper :spermy: to do the job! have you tried EPO, Grapefruit juice for CM. its the MACA thats really improved that for me though.
> 
> Hi to every one else :flower:
> 
> OOOH looks like I have OV to day or tomorrow by my own signs not temp!!! if I have I think I will be in the TWW whoops so much for my break LOL :hugs:Click to expand...

thank you for the encouraging words celtic! :hugs: i've taken EPO this whole cycle, but no huge increase. didn't try the grapefruit juice though. i have pre-seed and conceive plus to use next week :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Never they will work a treat :thumbup: Im seeing loads of BFP lately it has to be the summer LOL 

how is every one else doing :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

tomorrow is testing day AJ :yipee: are you going to test tomorrow, or hold off for longer?


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies!!!!!

Never CLOSER BABE CLOSER.......... and the looks of your chart, tomorrow you should being getting your 1st + OPK .. OH HOW I HOPE THIS IS YOUR MONTH....

Hey Celtic.... you came back :hugs: I know it seems everyone is getting PG and here I am sitting waiting just to "O"...... :( :( :( I am very upset about this because I REALLY wanted to get PG next month but the way it is looking is not good..... :( I want an April babe.....

SBB ...I hope all is welll and you are enjoying and relaxing.....:friends:

AJ TEST DAY tomorrow.. SWEET!!!! 

Dandy YOU FINALLY got crosshairs..... NICE..............looks like I am the only loser now :(

Linny..........hi ya babe....... hows that other lil Maca Bean doing?

Sparkle.. hope you are not on the LOO (as you call it :rofl: ) I feel horrible for you

TTC if you are lurking miss ya babe... I saw photos on FB of the boat trip..... looks like a great time

DELILA WHERE IS DELILA????????? haven't heard from her since she was in Texas??

WISPY I hope you are having a great time in GA, or are you home yet?

WHIT same goes for you? you are MIA

and WELSHIEEEEEEEEEEEE COME OUT COME OUT WHERE EVER YOU ARE!!!!!! 

gonna be a hot one today so we will be pool side and I think my brother and his wife are comig over to hang with us unless Jeff gets called out again :(

also my mom texted me last nite, she had spoken to my SIL and she said that the news is not all that bad, but I will let Michelle tell you..... ::::: SIGHS :::::: at least it is not the WORST!!!!!!! 

so ok, I need to get in the shower, head to CVS and pick up my pre-natal vitamins 

TTYL


----------



## nevertogether

hey kel - yes so close! from the looks of it, i might get to spend all of next week with DH. if that's the case i might burst with excitement! :yipee: you girls have been so great through everything. i'm hoping that i might mimic my april cycle actually and not ovulate until CD17, so DH and i can get an extra day of :sex: in, but CD16 will be fine too. testing again tonight, but confident i won't get a positive OPK until tomorrow or the next.. CM seems a little dry this cycle, even with the EPO, but perhaps that is because of all the :sex: DH and i had.. :blush:

sorry that everything is taking so long for you kel. you truly deserve your lucky cycle more than i think that i do! with your positive OPK's, do you think you ovulated CD26? or no? would take a few more temps to confirm, but just asking. sigh..wish i could help you! :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

OMG that would AWESOME.. all week............... :) 

well your cycle is pretty much on target every month so you should have no problem BUT DO NOT STRESS about it either sweetie..... that could cause delays ya know and we certainly DO NOT want that


I have no idea what's going on and at this time I have given up trying to figure it out.. really I have ------ just gonna keep taking my temps but that's it.... I have been crampy the last two days and l thought maybe :af: is gonna rear her ugly head without O'ing.....the day is not over yet 

last night I dreamt and it was very vivid, that I took 3 digie tests and all of them came up NOT PREGNANT.. I remember those words they were BIG and BLARING


----------



## nevertogether

kel - i haven't been stressing at all. i like that i get 3 day LH surges. it freaked me out at first, but now it's actually nice to know that if i get a negative.. that O is more than 3 days out. which is comforting in the situation we are in. not to mention, starting monday, DH and i get to :sex: so there isn't much to stress about. all we can do is try. DH read the pre-seed bottle and is giving it a shot and i put him on soft cup duty so he feels like he's doing more than just sperm :haha: he's excited to do it! lastly, this visit we got last week really calmed my nerves! :)

oh kel :hugs: i don't want the :witch: to show for you without ovulating, but it might be the best for a brand new start. you think? what a horrible dream :( hoping you get a better dream tonight sweets! we all need our bedazzled beans like SBB, sparkle, and linny! we need some more baby dust from you ladies! :)


----------



## SBB

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Is that enough never?? :D 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

kel - i do not believe the CH's will stay after a day or two :/ so i dont think you are alone :hugs: and you are not a loser


----------



## nevertogether

sbb that is DEFINITELY enough haha thank you!!


----------



## SBB

Lol I hope it does the trick for you never and you ov on cd17 and get to spend the whole week with dh... 
Kell I an hoping my sprinkling means you just have or are just about to ov :D And you dandy! :hugs: 

X x x 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies! Checking in real quik, DH and i are about to go out of town to see my FIL. Wont be home until tomorrow evening so i may just hold off on testing until Monday morning, dont feel like taking the test with me.

Kel, i had 2 dreams where i got really solid BFPs! As Never said if you don't ovulate this month i hope AF comes quickly so you can start with a fresh slate! Alright, running off now, catch up wit you all later on.

P.S. Me an Dandy weren't on that late! it was just 9:30 pm here!!:haha:


----------



## Linny

Humph.....I'm tired!!!

Been trying on bridesmaid dresses for my sisters wedding next year! Thankfully we've chosen one so thats one less thing to worry about. Its a beautiful floor length strapless dress in midnight blue :D

Kel.....if your temps carry on the up it looks like you may have ovulated....no?? I really hope your cycle sorts itself, I know how frustrating it can be BIG :hugs:

Woop never.....a whole week :happydance: Thats fantastic honey :hugs:

AJ......OH NO!!!!!!! monday, really??! Oh ok, you've more willpower than me. Another very good looking temp though I see :happydance:

Dandy....i really hope those crosshairs get nice and solid :hugs:


Here's a little extra......EXTRA STRENGTH

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilfrog01

sorry to butt in your thread but i have a quick question for you ladies...
is it safe for my dh to take horny goat weed with pure maca on a daily basis?? i know the maca is good for him but cant find any real info about the hgw... any help?? if not then i guess i might get him to try some straight maca...
thanks ladies and :dust: to all of you for your bfp's soon!


----------



## AJThomas

Linny I'm kinda scared of getting another bfn so I want to wait first. If AF doesn't show up tomorrow I'll be sure that something is up cause AF is never that late. And I should get accurate results by monday so let's see.


----------



## dandybrush

ok AJ have a good weekend and looking forward to your BFP tomorrow or 2 days...cant figure out the difference here :/


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys for the wishes


----------



## AJThomas

Ya its Saturday night now so I'm testing early Monday morning....altho DH expects me to crack as soon as I get home and take it right away....he may have a point, lol.


----------



## AJThomas

You guys are quiet today! Neway, another day, another check and no AF! Today is day 29 for me which is the latest AF usually comes, I'd at least have spotting all day today but nothing! I'm getting more excited with each passing hour!!


----------



## Catwoman83

AJThomas said:


> You guys are quiet today! Neway, another day, another check and no AF! Today is day 29 for me which is the latest AF usually comes, I'd at least have spotting all day today but nothing! I'm getting more excited with each passing hour!!


Cannot wait I feel it:happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

DH is convinced that I am, already talking about choosing a midwife an buying baby stuff. Gave me a serious side-eye when I said 'let's wait till I get a positive, what if I'm not'. Lol.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Good Luck AJ, have fun.

Hi ladies, how you all doing?


----------



## sparkle05

NEVER this is for you :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Good morning ladies i hope everything is well with you all. I'm just checking in from the bathroom lol


----------



## nevertogether

thank you so much sparkle! i hope everything gets better for you soon. poor girl! that bean is giving you heck. must be all that bedazzled that kel put on it :haha:

AJ - i can feel it for you too hun! i'm so anxious!


----------



## kelster823

Morning

had a great day in the pool all day yesterday with hubby, my brother and my sister in law....

Things sound promising for them. their blood checked out all ok... but the fetus had Trisomy and it was nothing they had done, just one chromosome didn't do it's part....

I hope you ladies have a wonderful day, I am off to make breakfast, chill by the pool yet again, and then head for some brithdays today


----------



## SBB

That's great news kell for them! I hope they can ttc again soon... 

Your chart is looking like a possible cd26 for ov? Maybe! :shrug: 

Have a lovely day :hugs: I sooooo wish I had a pool right now! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

CD26 woot woot :happydance:


----------



## ice88

hi... any women here still have a irregular menstruation after consumed maca?


----------



## kelster823

umm nope not CD26,, it would be yesterday, if I get two more rises.. and well that makes us out of the game :(


----------



## SBB

Kell I'm not convinced FF would be right there... With your CM and opks cd26 seems more likely... Let's see what happens tomorrow... FF def gets it wrong sometimes! 

Ice88 my periods were still irregular but down to 40something days after maca rather than 60something...

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

and now she has a maca bean!


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, just passing thru, FIL wants to do some bbqing today so I'm gonna go see wats up. At this point I'd be surprised if AF shows up!


----------



## nevertogether

temp went up! OMG OMG OMG :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: AJ! i can't wait for testing tomorrow. eeeeek. :happydance: :headspin: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## AJThomas

I keep feeling like AF is coming but when I check there's nothing. Can't wait to get home and test!


----------



## nevertogether

LET'S GO GERMANY! hehe sorry to any englanders :D but gotta support my host nation and USA lost. blah! 

AJ - i'm so ready for you to test. with your temp that high, i would be surprised by anything less than a :bfp:!


----------



## Catwoman83

Today makes one week since my first 3 maca root tablets...It feels like AF is coming I wish it would come already :)


----------



## dandybrush

morning all :)

no news here...:(

AJ chart is awesome!! can i copy and past on mine haha 

:wave: hi never, linny, catwoman


----------



## Catwoman83

dandybrush said:


> morning all :)
> 
> no news here...:(
> 
> AJ chart is awesome!! can i copy and past on mine haha
> 
> :wave: hi never, linny, catwoman

Hi Dandybrush:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hi dandy :hi: sorry O is being so elusive for you hun. :hugs: here's to hoping that the next few days you get a good temp rise!


----------



## AJThomas

Hahaha, if I could send it to you it would b on its way Dandy. 

Finally on my way home and so, so tired.


----------



## nevertogether

soooooooo ready for your testing AJ :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

yep waiting waiting... :)


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, I don't think you're all as impatient as I am! Wondering if I should take the test this evening or in the morning....a vote?


----------



## dandybrush

i vote now :D


----------



## dandybrush

and again in the morning if its non conclusive


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> umm nope not CD26,, it would be yesterday, if I get two more rises.. and well that makes us out of the game :(

No honey even if FF pinpoints OV later than CD26 sperm can live up to 5 days (how I got pregnant twice) and FX again!!! but I have to agree with SBB I think FF can be wrong I think my OV day was cd15 or 16 I added in what I think my temp would be as I only took it a while ago I was camping last night got feck all sleep so who knows I guess. good luck hun april babies are very cute! 

Never yay FX you get the week and can have lots of fun:hugs:

AJ you are killing me here!!!!:haha::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CelticNiamh

AJ dont panic or think you are out if its a - tonight may because of to much fluid etc and it will show in the morning. I alway had to wait till after 14dpo :hugs: just incase you did we are here either way remember that! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, still not home yet so still can't test, sooooo tired. Feel like just taking a shower and going straight to bed.


----------



## dandybrush

:cry:


----------



## AJThomas

Ok, ya i just tested and :nope: still getting a negative. Dont think i'm gonna test for a few days, i'll wait and see if AF shows up or not for a few more days before testing again.

Altho i know i should be testing in the mornings and not in the evenings, my temps are still up and AF is a no show so i'm still pretty optimistic.


----------



## dandybrush

drats...this is crazy AJ :/ :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

^yah i agree, i'm not discouraged or anything but i'm getting really impatient, if AF is gonna come then just come already! If i am pregnant then just give me a BFP and be done!


----------



## dandybrush

i agree :)


----------



## Catwoman83

AJThomas said:


> Ok, ya i just tested and :nope: still getting a negative. Dont think i'm gonna test for a few days, i'll wait and see if AF shows up or not for a few more days before testing again.
> 
> Altho i know i should be testing in the mornings and not in the evenings, my temps are still up and AF is a no show so i'm still pretty optimistic.

:hugs: you will get it:thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Damn bfn!! If you can bear it wait it out a couple more days then re-test. And check your test in the morning and see if a line has appeared :D technically you should ignore it if it has but I only ever got a line on a day before test when I got a bfp later... Does that even make sense?! 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

^I THINK i understand what you said:haha: I'll check it every once in a while to see if i see any changes but i dunno. Based on my temps i know i'm not out yet but i just dont know what's taking it so long!


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Hi Gals!

I'm here Kel!! LoL....I've been lurking. Every time I pop in, so much has gone by and I miss so much, its almost impossible to go back and catch up with all the posts... But I do hope your cycle gets sorted:hugs:

I hope everyone is doing well...

and all the lovelies with the little beanies??? How are you all feeling these days?? 
:dohh: Welcome to all the new gals! I'm sure you'll find you'll feel right at home here :thumbup:

Never- aren't you gonna be meeting up with your hubby soon? :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to you!

afm- on cd15 today. No sign of ov yet...clomid made my temps wierd. they stayed high....so who knows? my opks are gradually getting darker, so any day now, I guess. dh and I decided to add the smep to our regimine since my ov times are so varied. we'll see....I went to a baby shower this weekend- and of course- the famous "who's next?" line got dropped and all eyes were on me. I said- "don't hold your breath, i'll let you know!":grr:


----------



## nevertogether

yes delilah! TODAY! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

Yay Never! guess we wont be seeing too much of you online the next few days, go catch that eggy!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Never have fun :hugs:

AJ oooh talk about teasing you, how are you today :hugs:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Have fun NEVER!!!! FX for you.

AJ, hows things today?

Hi Maca ladies! Fingers crossed my supplies arrive today/tomorrow!

Wishing you all a lovely day.x


----------



## jam-on-toast

*OOHHH, MY MACA HAS ARRIVED TO ME....*
(The one I order local - how fast was that.) 

*I'M OFFICIALLY boarding the MACA TRAIN...*

Now, shall I take 2x 500mg Now, or split them?

NEVER: I'm sure the sit I get them from will be closer to you to? I can drop you the webpage if you like? It's based in CZ REP.


----------



## SBB

Never have an amazing time with dh! We don't want to see you on here for a few days! But we'll still stalk your chart.... 

Jam just take 2 now! I used to do 2 in the morning and 2 at lunch... 

X x x


----------



## ice88

hi SBB, did you have irregular menstruation until you got pregnant?


----------



## SBB

Yes my cycles were anything from 44 - 65 days.... 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! i'm not taking the train until about 3pm or so. i have to make sure i have someone watching my pup before i go. as much as i hate it taking away time with DH, he still is a responsibility! i had a bunch of friends before hand say they would watch him and now i'm down to just one. waiting to here from her. 

jam - yes, please send PM me that addy if you can. hopefully i will get my :bfp: and i don't need it..but just in case!


----------



## nevertogether

also had to run and tell you girls! i got my positive OPK TODAY! was negative up until 7pm last night so pretty confident i got my surge this morning. get to see DH tonight for SURE according to his 1SGT and Cologne (big wigs) and every night until Sunday! not to mention, i'm getting promoted this week!! wow.... positive OPK should mean i should ovulate CD17 (wed) which is how it has worked every cycle i've done them (this is my 3rd cycle i think)


----------



## nevertogether

oh and KEL - you were right it's like my april cycle! how weird, my cycles switch between 16 and 17 days haha. march was CD16, april CD17, may CD16, and this month should be CD17.


----------



## kelster823

Morning




> also had to run and tell you girls! i got my positive OPK TODAY!

 TOLD YA!!! whoooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo.. you go and have a WONDERFUL WONDERFUL WONDERFUL TIME.........and we want to hear about it when you get back, well NOT ALL OF IT... :rofl: :hugs:

hey muh friend SBB... how was your weekend?.. I can't beleiev you are in the 14th week already... WOW... :lol: but then again I would be around that time toooooooooooo :lol: 

Celtic I hope you and SBB are right. but the way it's looking is Saturday (my CM suxs and can't see those babies last all that long, 5 days)... oh well next go around :hugs:

DELILIA there you are, you lurker you.. LOL glad to see you...give it some time - as you can see I am still waiting to O myself and I am very frustrated- well not anymore, you can see DH and I have not :sex: in quite a few days

AJ so sorry about the BFN----- the game ain't over yet- not until that ugly red head shows up and I sure HOPE she doesn't....

Jam glad your Maca came in today..... we stopped at GNC and they didn't carry it so I gotta order some more today for DH and I ....

hey Dandy how is it down under? 

:hi: to all the other ladies that have not chekced in yet 

gotta go make coffee


----------



## SBB

Woohoo never that's great!! Have the most amazing time, so glad the timing has worked out perfectly! 

Hey kell :wave: see you've got a temp rise today, it does look like yesterday would be it but you never know.... And even with rubbish cm 5 days is not out of the question! 

I had a lovely weekend, just pretty busy and want to chill now but got to do some work :( 

I can't believe it's 14 weeks either! It's so amazing I never thought this would happen! I've even got a bit of a bump although to people I don't know I just look a teeny bit fat :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

we'll see.. I had to go vaginal temps.... I didn't want to but I have a tendency to sleep with my mouth open sometimes... UGH and I don't think I was getting correct accurate temps that way.... I took it yesterday by mouth first and it was only 96.86 but then before anything I said let me try the other way and it was 97.20 .. we have the ceiling fan on high and our cental air on- FREEZING too (the only way Jeff can sleep).. since it has been WICKED WICKED hot here for days now- going up to 96 degrees today with a heat index of 105......


couldn't even stay outside all that long yesterday- the pool didn't even cool you off- it is at a temp of 84 degrees- YUCK PEE PEE water


aww baby bump how CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! glad you had a lovely weekend..... :)


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, temp dropped a bit today but still in the high range. Still having a whole lot of creamy CM which has never happened before at this stage of my cycle. I have to be wearing liners! Not normal for me at all. Boobs are still tender, peeing a bit more often, and most importantly STILL NO SIGN OF AF! So let's see what the next few days bring.


----------



## ice88

hi SBB... i have a question again.. 
how long u take maca until u got pregnant? and how the dosage?
thank u for answering my question :flower:


----------



## Linny

Hey ladies :flower:

AJ...sorry about the BFN hun but like you say, there's things going on that doesn't normally happen and AF is still a no show! You aint out :hugs:

Never....you prob won't see this but :dust::dust: Have the best time ever with your DH and I'm hoping a little seed is planted. Oh and YEY we finally get to chart stalk for a reason :haha:

SBB....How come your pregnancy is going SO much quicker than mine :haha: How did you jump to 14wks so quick :shrug::haha: Aww I bet its so nice to get a lil bump! I'm just all bloat booooooooo!!! Plus I want bigger boobs already! They hurt but no bigger DOUBLE BOOOOOOOO!!!!

Jam.....yey so glad to hear you've boarded the maca train :happydance:

:wave: Kel, how you going hun! Not too frustrated I hope :hugs:

Dandy....you hanging in there too :hugs:

:wave: TTC, Celtic, Del......hope your all doing good!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey Ladies-

Well I have missed you all. I am finally home....I really do wish they did my surgery but I am going to be positive and just concentrate on being really healthy until I get the surgery. Me and DH have decided not to try until after the surgery. It has been nice..no temping, or timing bding.....The only thing I am doing is taking my maca...I just bought some powder form and I will try it out. I actually think I might start DH on it just for good measure.....Anyone have any good smoothie recipes for me?

Kel - yeah the boat has been a blast....Brad couldnt wait to get home to get back on it. I think we are heading out tonight to go fishing. Please let us know how your SIL is making out. Its funny Iw as looking at your temps last month and thought wow they are low...that is probably why....I would stick to the vaginal temps if I were you...You might get a more accurate reading.

SBB - I am so happy to see you are progressing nicely. Has the MS subsided?

Linny and Sparkle - how are the other pg women doing?

Welshie - where are you?

never - have a wonderful bding time with your dh....fxed this you catch that egg!!!
I hope everyone else is doing well...I am trying my best to catch up with everyone...but we are a chatty group and I have loads of pages to read....lol


----------



## kelster823

Hey Linny!!!!!!!! how are ya sweetie

AJ sorry your temps dropped but still looking good

TTC--- MISSED ya sweetie... sorry about the surgery that has to be put on hold... 

I feel like absolute POO today.. I am cramping soooooooo bad and I feel sick to my tummy


----------



## dandybrush

morning :wave: kel, linny, ttc, sbb :wave:

its freezing over here brrr :cold: i have the heater on..i dont want to go to work at all 

thanx for the hugs and thoughts Linny and kel :) :hugs: nothing new to report at this end


----------



## dandybrush

kel looks to me like you should get ur CH's soon :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey dandy - how are you doing? I am sorry it has been hard to catch up withe veryone so i just figured I would ask!

Kel - hope you feel better soon!


----------



## dandybrush

im cold and about to get changed for work!! 

yeah im good though still waiting on Ov... :(

you're being very strong TTC must be terrible for you having to wait now


----------



## kelster823

hey Dandy.. lets hope.. I truly hope.. I am VERY crampy today though.... 

TTC thanks babe.... and the heat is not helping 

AND I gotta go tonight to my sister in law's house for her bday (Jeff's sister) I DON'T WANT TO GO..... if a certain someone shows up I get all bent out of shape....

his sister's best friend was trying to move in on my hubby while we were having some small problems back in 1996... I HATE HATE HATE this girl..... 

she was and still IS known for trying to move in on married men.... SHE IS SUCH A SCANK HOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## dandybrush

kel - what a nasty woman i dont like women like that at all!! is she still your sisters bf?? cause she should kick her to the curb for doing that to you


----------



## kelster823

hahahaha right................ my SIL probably loves it... she KNOWS how I feel yet continues to have me put in the position of having to see her


:rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

thats not nice :(

can you just leave early? if I felt that way about someone my OH and i just wouldnt go and we would maybe take my sis out alone for her bday...couldnt you do something like that?


----------



## kelster823

no, I gotta bite the bullet,,,,, :( at least Jeff knows how i feel and won't make us stay long especially since I don't feel well either


----------



## dandybrush

ok well thats something at least :) :hugs:

on another note i think im gonna stop the vitex for a month and then make an app to see the dr when i get back from vegas to see what she says about my cycles


----------



## Catwoman83

dandybrush said:


> ok well thats something at least :) :hugs:
> 
> on another note i think im gonna stop the vitex for a month and then make an app to see the dr when i get back from vegas to see what she says about my cycles

I am going to VEGAS Also!!!!:happydance:

Have fun Dandybrush:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

haha thanx I dont go till Aug lol when are you going catwoman?


----------



## Catwoman83

dandybrush said:


> haha thanx I dont go till Aug lol when are you going catwoman?

August:happydance:...lol

I really find some comfort from these forums, I would probably go:wacko:
I was told by an astrologer that its 50/50 I would conceive and its small chances that I may not carry to term. Boy was that alot to suck up!!!My mom isnt happy with that, she is skeptic...... I dont know..But the Vegas
trip will be refreshing...I am going to Cocoa Beach also so that should take my mind off things for awhile.:happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

lol thats funny :)

yeah i think maybe if i have a break from the vitex i might stop stressing about when im gonna Ov...and then I'll see what the dr suggests

the break should be good for both of us


----------



## kelster823

ahh Vegas one of my BESTEST friends lives in Vegas.... I miss her.. I have only been out there once back in 2002 

have fun both of you

Dandy you may want to ask about your progestrone levels....


----------



## Catwoman83

kelster823 said:


> ahh Vegas one of my BESTEST friends lives in Vegas.... I miss her.. I have only been out there once back in 2002
> 
> have fun both of you
> 
> Dandy you may want to ask about your progestrone levels....

Thanks Kelster823:hugs:

Speaking of progestrone levels I believe I have those issues as well.
Because AF appears to want to come, but I am cramping with no blood:growlmad: :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

what does progesterone do?


----------



## dandybrush

haha how does it affect weather you Ov or not?


----------



## kelster823

> Because AF appears to want to come, but I am cramping with no blood

like me right now............... UGH

Dandy 

Low progesterone or progesterone deficiency can cause many complications. The hormone progesterone plays a huge rule in maintaining pregnancy. Let us understand what is progesterone, before we learn about the symptoms of low progesterone.

What is Progesterone?

Progesterone is a hormone, produced in the ovaries. It is responsible for the changes, which take place in the uterus during the later half of the menstrual cycle. It is progesterone which prepares the uterus for the implantation of the fertilized egg, and also is responsible for maintenance of the uterus through pregnancy.

when you do not get preggos the level drops and your lining sheds and hence another cycle starts


----------



## dandybrush

ok thanx kel, so its quite important then :)

well just spoke to OH and im gonna at least finish the vitex bottle so ill see how im going then :shrug:


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Evening my wonderful Maca Gals!!!

I hope you are all doing well today...

Its HOTTTTTTTTTTTTT- heat index was 105 today. AND- There is a crazy thunder storm right now.

On the plus side- got my + opk today- 5 days earlier than the last one so i'm pretty excited. I did an answer strip first and wasn't really sure- so I did a digi and there was the smiley! We will have to see what my temps do in the next few days...


----------



## AJThomas

Ugh, this bloating and gas is just crazy now, it better lead to a bfp or I'm gonna be so mad.


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: aj your temp is still up there so must be a good sign


----------



## Catwoman83

kelster823 said:


> Because AF appears to want to come, but I am cramping with no blood
> 
> like me right now............... UGH
> 
> Dandy
> 
> Low progesterone or progesterone deficiency can cause many complications. The hormone progesterone plays a huge rule in maintaining pregnancy. Let us understand what is progesterone, before we learn about the symptoms of low progesterone.
> 
> What is Progesterone?
> 
> Progesterone is a hormone, produced in the ovaries. It is responsible for the changes, which take place in the uterus during the later half of the menstrual cycle. It is progesterone which prepares the uterus for the implantation of the fertilized egg, and also is responsible for maintenance of the uterus through pregnancy.
> 
> when you do not get preggos the level drops and your lining sheds and hence another cycle startsClick to expand...

Kel Have you ever cramped a whole month with no sign of blood?

I do this off and on and eventually period comes but sometimes not until the next month:growlmad:


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies!

kel might get me if she sees i'm on here :haha: well, DH still has to work while i'm here seeing him. you know how the military is :nope: so i won't see him for 10 or 11 hours today. sigh. will try not to be on here TOO TOO much, but it's hard not too when you're super bored.

ttc - :hi: hi hunny. hope everything starts to look up for you in the TTC world, i HATE that you have to wait for the surgery, but at least you will have a month or two to truly relax before.

linny - i see your sweet wishes hun :) THANK YOU!

sbb - wow, 14 weeks! :shock: aren't we all envious!

delilah - looks like we're cycle buddies. we are on the same cycle day, and i got my positive OPk yesterday too! :happydance:

DH and i :sex: last night in my fertile window :yipee: first time since i think february, haha. we used conceive plus and soft cups. DH went a little crazy with the conceive plus, LOL, but he was a pro at putting the soft cup in :thumbup: i really like it! it's relieving not having all the leakage :) sigh.. temp was still low today so haven't ovulated yet. thinking kel will be right and it's tomorrow.

catwoman & dandy - VEGAS, wow, sounds AWESOME! haven't been yet. 

AJ - it isn't over until the :witch: shows and we're here with you the whole way!


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi ladies!!!

I can tell you now I'm a tad envious of all this ''VEGAS'' talk...:happydance: It's one of the places on my ''To GO'' list.

So, day 1 of Maca was great, I was so alert and my mood was 'RIGHT UP' there.

Can I ask the ladies who also CHART to take a look @ my chart please..

I think if I get another high temp tomorrow that I may have OV' on day 10 and I'd like to know what my chances would be of catching the Egg. But then not all the contributing factors are pointing to Ov on that day :wacko::wacko: Confused.

NEVER: I think we can let you off for being on here while your DH is working. We would be worrying if he were with you at home and you were on here :haha: (I'll PM you that address) Good Luck.x.x


----------



## nevertogether

not confident CD10 was it jam :nope: if CD10 was it CD11 and 12 should be higher temps. normal post ovulation temps are 97.7 and above. even if you were a slow riser or have lower temps normally, i would expect at least 97.5 or so after ovulation. i would give it a few days. with your EWCM and temps for CD11 & 12, i would be more confident that CD12 might actually be your ovulation day. it will take the next temps to tell of course, but i would keep :sex:ing because i think you aren't too far! congrats on the first day of maca!


----------



## jam-on-toast

nevertogether said:


> not confident CD10 was it jam :nope: if CD10 was it CD11 and 12 should be higher temps. normal post ovulation temps are 97.7 and above. even if you were a slow riser or have lower temps normally, i would expect at least 97.5 or so after ovulation. i would give it a few days. with your EWCM and temps for CD11 & 12, i would be more confident that CD12 might actually be your ovulation day. it will take the next temps to tell of course, but i would keep :sex:ing because i think you aren't too far! congrats on the first day of maca!

:flower::thumbup: Thanks a million NEVER. I still have a whole heap to learn about charting! :dohh:

I only have one Ov test left and I'm going to do it today, I have conflicting advice, from the packet it says from 10am, from the lovely experienced women I have spoke to they say from 2pm - I don't wanna waste my last Ov stick, what shall I do!! :haha: ( I will be ordering in bulk if AF arrives though)

I guess I have to jump on him tonight!


----------



## nevertogether

i would suggest in the afternoon as well jam. charting took me a little while too, but DH wasn't here for three cycles so i spent most of them understand my chart, etc. it's pretty simple actually and the best way i do it is this:

97.7 and below are considered "pre ovulation" temps for MOST women 

97.7 and above are considering "post ovulation" temps for MOST women

97.4 was your coverline for your last cycle, so it's all you can really work with this cycle since you don't have cross hairs or a developed coverline this cycle.

so basically, if you have a day that is 97.2 or 97.3 there is a likelihood that you can ovulate on those days. well, any day that it's below 97.7. you will just have to pair that with your OPK's and CM. if the next day your temp jumps to 97.7 or above the chances that you ovulated the day before are high, however that 97.7 and above NEED to be sustained for three days to confirm that ovulation occurred. if it drops back down, ovulation has usallly not occurred, however there is exceptions. don't worry about that too much though. 

hope this makes some sort of sense. keep in mind the 97.7 is very generalized. since your 97.4 is your cover line last cycle i would expect your pre-o temps to be below 97.4 and your post o temps to be above 97.4 and stay there. hope this helps :)


----------



## jam-on-toast

Thanks never. It makes pretty good sense, I just have to convert the Fahrenheit/Celsius ;) and I can figure it out completely! 

Have a great one ladies, I'm off to make some tomato & onion tarts for lunch today.


----------



## dandybrush

jam-on-toast said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> I can tell you now I'm a tad envious of all this ''VEGAS'' talk...:happydance: It's one of the places on my ''To GO'' list.



my "to go" list begins with New York, followed by Canada :) but yes Vegas will be awesome fun :happydance:



jam-on-toast said:


> Thanks never. It makes pretty good sense, I just have to convert the Fahrenheit/Celsius ;) and I can figure it out completely!
> 
> Have a great one ladies, I'm off to make some tomato & onion tarts for lunch today.

out of curiosity what is the conversion jam from 97.7 to celcius?


----------



## jam-on-toast

dandybrush said:


> jam-on-toast said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> I can tell you now I'm a tad envious of all this ''VEGAS'' talk...:happydance: It's one of the places on my ''To GO'' list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my "to go" list begins with New York, followed by Canada :) but yes Vegas will be awesome fun :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> jam-on-toast said:
> 
> 
> Thanks never. It makes pretty good sense, I just have to convert the Fahrenheit/Celsius ;) and I can figure it out completely!
> 
> Have a great one ladies, I'm off to make some tomato & onion tarts for lunch today.Click to expand...
> 
> out of curiosity what is the conversion jam from 97.7 to celcius?Click to expand...



Oh, my list of places to go is so long, although I enjoy city breaks as much as long holidays, so I may just get through my list, one day. :thumbup:

I use an on line converter if I have to as maths is NOT my thing at all. https://www.stabb.com/tools/convert.html
I use Celsius for charting. So I only convert if I ask advice and get it in another method of temping!!!


----------



## SBB

Jam you can Click 'view in farenheit' on your chart somewhere to see your temps in farenheit. Anyway I agree exactly with never.... And I'd keep bding every other day until you've got a confirmed ovulation day. I'd also maybe discard that high temp as it may throw it out... 

Morning everyone else :wave: 

X x x


----------



## jam-on-toast

SBB said:


> Jam you can Click 'view in farenheit' on your chart somewhere to see your temps in farenheit. Anyway I agree exactly with never.... And I'd keep bding every other day until you've got a confirmed ovulation day. I'd also maybe discard that high temp as it may throw it out...
> 
> Morning everyone else :wave:
> 
> X x x


Cheers!

I thought that too about the high temp as it was taken in the afternoon time, I think I'll go switch it to discarded now then. i can always fiddle around with it later on and see what happens!

hope your well.


----------



## CelticNiamh

jam-on-toast said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> Can I ask the ladies who also CHART to take a look @ my chart please..
> 
> I think if I get another high temp tomorrow that I may have OV' on day 10 and I'd like to know what my chances would be of catching the Egg. But then not all the contributing factors are pointing to Ov on that day :wacko::wacko: Confused.

I was just going to say CD 10 does not look like OV but think Never explained it great :flower:

Kel hope you feel better soon hun:hugs: can you just ignore that hoe! I mean she failed big time plus you lovely DH would not touch her LOL I had a friend who tried it on with my DH when we were on hols once I had gone home with my DS (we gave each other one late night each) he went on with the rest of the group to the night club, she kept buying him drinks and flirting etc he let her buy him drinks and then made sure she knew she was getting no were, plus my sisters were there and were not impressed with our friends behaviour! any way my DH came back and told me all about it and laughed his head off at her for wasting drinks on him. LOL I don't know why I never cared, I knew she was going to get no were fast! she done the same to another couple with us and caused murder as she was even more full on with that guy! that was the end of the friendship we stopped hanging around with her after that. I hate girls like that..

my OV date is debatable as well I missed a temp on Saturday so just guessed it, has ov day as CD15 which I guess could be right! I have a sneaky feeling it was CD16 though! wonder if it was a good enough try HMMMM LOL oh well LOL


----------



## SBB

Sorry haven't been on much, so proper catch up! 




ice88 said:


> hi SBB... i have a question again..
> how long u take maca until u got pregnant? and how the dosage?
> thank u for answering my question :flower:

I think 3 months on Maca, maybe! 4 caps a day, 2000mg. 




Linny said:


> SBB....How come your pregnancy is going SO much quicker than mine :haha: How did you jump to 14wks so quick :shrug::haha: Aww I bet its so nice to get a lil bump! I'm just all bloat booooooooo!!! Plus I want bigger boobs already! They hurt but no bigger DOUBLE BOOOOOOOO!!!!

Lol I did get my dates put forward 3/4 days so maybe that's it :shrug: :haha: I think yours is going quick too - can't believe you're 9 weeks! 
To be honest my bump is just fat I think! I thought I'd put on 4lbs but this morning it's only 2lbs :wacko: I've put a pic of my 'bump' at the bottom!! 




ttcbaby117 said:


> SBB - I am so happy to see you are progressing nicely. Has the MS subsided?

Hey TTC! Great to have you back :hugs: No I still feel sick :( but I do think it's got much better and hopefully will disappear soon! 
I think not trying til your surgery is a great idea, just see what happens and stay positive :D 


Kell how did it go with the husband stealing wannabe bitch from hell?! How's the cramps? 

Delia hi hun! Yay for earlier ovulaton :happydance: 

Never its so great you've got to :sex: in your fertile window - the timing is just so lucky! Now lets hope those :spermy: are on their way to bedazzle that eggie up!! 

Dandy I hope OV hurries up! Did you get some Maca? Or are you planning to still? 

Hey Celtic :wave: glad you've ov'd - we may never know if it was cd15 or 16!! Good on your DH for making that skank buy him drinks all night - who needs friends like that??? 

It makes you wonder what is going on in the heads of these women that go after married men. Possibly very low self confidence and they need the reassurance that they can get someone who is not available. Still, no excuse is a good one for that behaviour and women should look out for each other not stab each other in the back!! 

AJ your symptoms sound great, I so hope it's your bfp, I'd hate after all this hype for the stupid :witch: to show up! 

Welshie - where the hell are you???!!!!????!!! 

Right, I think that's more or less everyone! Sorry if I've missed you it wasn't intentional! 

Here is my 'bump' - Can I just say my clothes aren't dirty! I just used a mirror that we have just got out of the loft to put up and it's all dusty :haha:

x x x
 



Attached Files:







Bump.jpg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 57


----------



## kelster823

MORNING

OMG SBB HOWWWWWWWWWW FRIGIN CUTE!!!!!!!!!!! that is surely a proper BABE BUMP... cause you one skinny chick.. :) and I got one of those without having a babe :rofl:

Never--- YAY YAY YAY you are with hubby, OMG I just wanna cry for you.I am so happy :hugs:. and your chart is EXACTLY like April and will O tomorrow, I bet ya a million bucks

Dandy--if you ever get to NYC don't forget to ring me up... my office I work at is across the river, NYC IS REALLY close to where I live

Deliia------------ hey ya hun.. whoop whoop on the smiley face, I should break down and buy one of those expensive ones but we have been going thru money like it is water and well us leaving for vakay NEXT WEEK,, lol I gotta wait

ahh Celtic she wasn't there THANK GOD....... I asume because she was on vacation with tem all last week, she had had enough of my SIL, but I still had to look at her ugly mug.. my neice had me look at their photos from Disney World.... 

Cat-- nope I never went an entire month of cramps..... and today they seem to have disappeared... :shrug: :shrug:

AJ praying for a temp rise again today

TTC how ya doing sweetie.... :hugs:

:hi: to all the other lovelys that haven't checked in yet today

I gotta go make coffee


----------



## SBB

Yay you got your crosshairs! And sex was 3 days before - def still in with a chance!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Yay you got your crosshairs! And sex was 3 days before - def still in with a chance!!
> 
> X x x

oh I know there is a chance but I am sooooooooooooooo NOT feeling it but very happy that I FINALLY got CH's......... :happydance: I am just still so MAD AT MYSELF for taking that STUPID cream............I woulda O'd MUCH sooner.... now I will get my period WHILE we are on vacation.............CRAP

and I took my BBT temp both vaginally and by mouth at the same time, they are off by such a small amount, but sticking with the vaginal temps :)


----------



## SBB

I hope it wasn't with the same thermometer :rofl: 

Now obviously I'm hoping for a bedazzled eggie for you this month, but if not get some of those soy isoflavone thingys down your neck next month! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

> I hope it wasn't with the same thermometer

ha ha, you funny..................LOL

yep already have on my list of things to buy BEFORE VACATION............ whoooo hooooooo next Friday late nite, we leave........... we leave actually BUTT EARLY Saturday morning, around 4am....but we stop in Massachusettes for breakfast and then get to Maine about 11:30am


----------



## SBB

You lucky thing I Want a holiday!!!
We'll miss you though :( I know you'll still be on but you'll be way too busy enjoying yourself! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

I'll miss you guys too but my friend is bring her laptop so I will check in each morning before we head out for the beach :) or fishing or shopping or lighthouse seeking or who the heck knows :) wooo hooooo I seriously cannot WAIT for this vacation...Jeff is sitting next to me pulling up Charter Boats right now to book some fishing in while we are up there

OMG I just relooked at my chart I O'd 14 days EXACTLY after I stopped taking the cream, DAMMIT I delayed it by an entire 2 weeks


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB who knows what goes on the in the heads of girls like that may be jelous to see some one else happy! 


OOOH your bump picture is so cute :hugs: love it! 

Kel yay on cross hairs:happydance: 3 day cut off is good as well I have advanced FF and checked to see how may pregnancy charts were there with a 4 to 3 day cut off and there are plenty:happydance: I hope you have a great holiday :thumbup:

AJ how you doing Im so stalking your chart:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Kell that sounds like so much fun! And don't worry about delaying it, what's done is done and now you can sit back and relax during the 2ww... Will you test before you go? Or while you're away or just wait it out? I guess by next Friday you'll have a pretty good idea.. You'll be 13ish dpo? 

Thanks Celtic :hugs: yep I need to stalk aj too :D 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

SBB your bump is just too cute!!!!!


----------



## kelster823

umm not sure if I will test before we leave- it all depends if any symptons come about.... but I am sooooooooooo not gonna stress about ANYTHING these next two weeks except if I have everything packed that I need for the two weeks :) :) 

Celtic



> pregnancy charts were there with a 4 to 3 day cut off and there are plenty

Ha ha ha then I bet my Jenny reading would be SOOOOOOOO right.... with a delay like that- we are talking girl girl girl....

BTW speaking of girls..... my sister in law went and saw her GYN yesterday for an annual... anyhooo they were talking about the pathology reports on the fetus..... Michelle found out what it was......

I was to have a little niece again :(


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> I was to have a little niece again :(

:cry: :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> I was to have a little niece again :(
> 
> :cry: :hugs:
> 
> x x xClick to expand...


yeah she wasn't sure if she wanted to know..... :cry: Gianna was to be her name so I told Michelle- you can now hold a SPECIAL SPECIAL place in your heart for your lil girl....


oh yeah any you guys know the movie Cry Baby with Johnny Deep? or Airheads?


----------



## mandy121

sbb- love ur bump , it going fast i think.. 

never- glad u got to catch ur fertile time everything crossed for u hun 

i have got some left over maca and horny goat weed if any one wants it xx

hello to everyone else ,, xxx


----------



## kelster823

AJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG nooooooooooooooo I just saw your chart..............Son of a Bee Ball... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Huge :hugs: AJ sorry hun... :cry: 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Yeah, it sucks:cry: pretty deflated right now and so confused cause i have no idea what's going on but what to do right? have to just keep going.


----------



## kelster823

we have to keep our chins up.... I KNOW IT SUXS BIG TIME... I don't know what to say, I am so very deflated for you


----------



## AJThomas

Well look on the bright side, if i stick it this cycle the baby will DEFINITELY be born in one of the months i was hoping for so that's cool.


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> Well look on the bright side, if i stick it this cycle the baby will DEFINITELY be born in one of the months i was hoping for so that's cool.


you sound like me........... I was looking for the April/May baby!!!! we are in this together sweets!!! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

^I'm looking for a March/April baby so this way the baby would be due about April 7th rather than March 8.

Let's go get those beans!:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

yeah if my cycle comes on July 10th (the Day we LEAVE for vacation) I will be April 16th.. and Jeff's bday is the 13th... :) :) SWEET!!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

And my birthday is April 19th an my sister's is the 15th! So yah, maybe some good will come out of this after all, have to think so.

On the bright side, i'm not having as much pain as usual this cycle, usually the first day is the worst with lots of cramping and backache but its pretty bearable this time.


----------



## kelster823

whoaaa April babes.. LOL

yeah most of us taking Maca have easier :af: not so bad....my first AF after starting Maca was a breeze.. this last one not so much.... but it was my first cycle after my MC so I figured it would be a CRAPPY one...


----------



## kelster823

ya'll remember the movie Cry Baby? Johnny Depp?

check this link out... lol all the way at the bottom is our friend Vic.....he works with Jeff


https://www.nj.com/news/local/index.ssf/2010/06/melrose_place_actress_accused.html


----------



## SBB

ooooh naughty lady! Don't know who she is but if she was out drunk and driving she deserves to got to Prison... I never drink and drive and I hate if I know people are doing it! 

x x x


----------



## AJThomas

In the pic with Amy Locane, Kel?


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> ooooh naughty lady! Don't know who she is but if she was out drunk and driving she deserves to got to Prison... I never drink and drive and I hate if I know people are doing it!
> 
> x x x

yep I hope she goes away for a LONG TIME...........

Jeff called me yesterday and told me she was in the holding cells... someone told him I think that is so and so, so he walked down pretending he was looking at something and looked her dead in the eyes, walked away and OH HELL YEAH THAT IS HER.......... 


such a sad story........... :cry:


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> In the pic with Amy Locane, Kel?


yeah that is our buddy Vic with her...

hold on I know I can find some photos of Jeff too....


----------



## kelster823

I know this is long winded but this is a famous NBA basketball star and he was sentenced back in Feb of this year

about a minute into the video you'll see a short lil tubby guy over Jayson's shoulder that is my babe

https://www.cnn.com/2010/CRIME/02/23/jayson.williams.sentencing/index.html


----------



## AJThomas

Ya i see him Kel! Looks like he's thinking 'just hurry up so i can go home!':haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol Kell that's funny! Can you tell him to do something funny in the background next time!! 

I love the fact in America they film it and it's like an episode of a chat show... So weird! Here they just have a person do sketches of people in court for the news channels.. 


x x x


----------



## kelster823

:rofl: yep that my babe.... and I yelled at him, cause this was live on CNN and just about every frigin TV station around and in the country..... I was like hun stop rollin' your eyes....

I got so many emails, texts, FB messages, saying Kelz......... I just saw Jeff on TV.... LOL

everyone in the US gets CNN, ESPN (sports channel) True TV.....

SBB even on high profile cases?


----------



## jam-on-toast

AJ: really sorry for you hun, chin up girl x x x 

Hiya Girls, hope your all well. 

FX's for Never, I'm sure she's having the time of her life right now.x..x

Kels: Each time I look at your picture on your avatar it makes me smile. You and your man are so happy and in love, it's beautiful to see it.x

Well, I'm having a sneaky glass of wine before I lull my husband to do the deed, hhahahaha, just hope he doesn't fall asleep half way through as he's so tired - Can you imagine if he really did though, I'd be mortified ;)

Catch y'all later.x.x.x.x


----------



## kelster823

> Well, I'm having a sneaky glass of wine before I lull my husband to do the deed, hhahahaha, just hope he doesn't fall asleep half way through as he's so tired - Can you imagine if he really did though, I'd be mortified

woooooooooo hooooooo have fun.. :winkwink:


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, Jam that would be totally.....i cant even think of the word! i would do very bad things to DH if he fell asleep on me!


----------



## kelster823

Hey I hit my 1000st post.. wooooooooo hooooooooooo I'm a CHAT HAPPY BNB MEMBER now.. :rofl: not like SBB.... whoa you see her status??? :rofl:


OK WHERE IS WELSHIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## SBB

Lol I didn't even know I was an addict!!!!! :wohoo: 

x x x


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats Chat Happy Kel!!:haha:

And yeah, where is Welshie, haven't seen her in a while.


----------



## kelster823

:rofl: yep you're an addict

thank you, thank you very much AJ.. LOL LOL


----------



## dandybrush

morning all :wave: its cold and i want to go bak to bed :(
sooo over work atm cant wait for my hol in aug



SBB said:


> Dandy I hope OV hurries up! Did you get some Maca? Or are you planning to still?

cute little bump :) I dont know what im doing atm...im thinking i might try the soy isoflavones if i can find them here...if AF ever happens again :cry:

another question are they tablets? small?



kelster823 said:


> MORNING
> 
> Dandy--if you ever get to NYC don't forget to ring me up... my office I work at is across the river, NYC IS REALLY close to where I live

yeah i'll look up kelster in the directory  :dohh:



kelster823 said:


> :rofl: yep you're an addict
> 
> thank you, thank you very much AJ.. LOL LOL

AJ :hugs: sorry AF got you

kel your funny :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

Oh yeah! SBB i forgot to mention how cute your bump is, how could i!


----------



## Catwoman83

Hi- Never ( I am offically a new stalker I am so happy for you)

Hi Aj- Its near hon I love your confidence!

Kel you are so helpful!!!!

Dandybrush- :) :) screen name is so cute

Jam on toast:) :) screen name is so cute


SBB I love your pic

Lots of baby dust to you all! including those I missed in the list :)


----------



## kelster823

Dandy DON'T GIVE up.............. I FINALLY O'd MYSELF.... on CD28.............. 

yep look me up in the directory..LOL or the good ole telephone book :rofl: 

ha ha you're cold and it is wicked hot here.......

Cat- NP.. :) where ya from?

ya know I am looking at my avatar and dam my hair looks RED............... my hair is NOT red either.. I gotta dye the crap outta it.... I want my blonde back


----------



## AJThomas

Catwoman it's you lovely ladies that are keeping me sane and cheerful, this is not something to go thru over and over on your own, have to have a REALLY strong support group and i have it right here. :hugs: and luv u all! We'll all get there soon!!


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> Catwoman it's you lovely ladies that are keeping me sane and cheerful, this is not something to go thru over and over on your own, have to have a REALLY strong support group and i have it right here. :hugs: and luv u all! We'll all get there soon!!

hell yeah.......... when I had my MC back in April, these women were fantastic and kept me going and going and going..............all my friends are done with kids so I really had no one to talk to about this...


----------



## AJThomas

Well i talk to my bff a bit but she's not ready for kids yet so isn't really interested, wants to enjoy herself a bit more so my complaints are like so weird to her.


----------



## Catwoman83

kelster823 said:


> Dandy DON'T GIVE up.............. I FINALLY O'd MYSELF.... on CD28..............
> 
> yep look me up in the directory..LOL or the good ole telephone book :rofl:
> 
> ha ha you're cold and it is wicked hot here.......
> 
> Cat- NP.. :) where ya from?
> 
> ya know I am looking at my avatar and dam my hair looks RED............... my hair is NOT red either.. I gotta dye the crap outta it.... I want my blonde back

I was born in raised in Detroit, Mi, currently residing in Southfield Mi.....
:hugs:


----------



## Catwoman83

AJThomas said:


> Catwoman it's you lovely ladies that are keeping me sane and cheerful, this is not something to go thru over and over on your own, have to have a REALLY strong support group and i have it right here. :hugs: and luv u all! We'll all get there soon!!

I believe that inspiration is what will do it, I really do!!! I just know its near for you....it usually happens when we least expect it...Love you to mama:hugs::dust:


----------



## AJThomas

This setback will also get us one month closer to being debt free before the baby comes so, everything in time.


----------



## kelster823

AJ I hear ya......... but I have to say I was one of those gals back in the day... we waited and as you can see our ages, we waited a LONG time............. so now they are LONG done with any of this stuff and none of them had MC either.... I am glad I have my SIL here to talk about this stuff with though.. I just texted her this morning all excited about O'ing.. she said, did you take care of things... LOL she is soo sweet 

Cat--- ahh another States chick.. nice :thumbup: I have "family (not blood but call them aunt and uncle) " that reside in Detroit


----------



## Catwoman83

Hey ladies I would have to say I find more support with you all online then my friends and family in the flesh..Why? Not all of them value pregnancy the same, they get pregnant without even trying and most of my friends children are almost teenagers...lol So its like to them not the same.... I hate hearing negative to, if I am already thinking negative why do I need negative feedback...lol I need someone to say the opposite. And alot of positive energy is here!!!


----------



## Catwoman83

kelster823 said:


> AJ I hear ya......... but I have to say I was one of those gals back in the day... we waited and as you can see our ages, we waited a LONG time............. so now they are LONG done with any of this stuff and none of them had MC either.... I am glad I have my SIL here to talk about this stuff with though.. I just texted her this morning all excited about O'ing.. she said, did you take care of things... LOL she is soo sweet
> 
> Cat--- ahh another States chick.. nice :thumbup: I have "family (not blood but call them aunt and uncle) " that reside in Detroit

:happydance:


----------



## Catwoman83

AJThomas said:


> This setback will also get us one month closer to being debt free before the baby comes so, everything in time.

Smart:thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

Ya Kel, even if we're not as stable as we want to be, we can do it. DH keeps reminding me that people far poorer than us have 5-6 kids and manage so we can definitely manage 2 or 3. So we're ready to go for it, i dont want to wait, i want to have them like 2 years apart and be done with it, get it done before i turn 30, thats the plan anyway. If i have a pair then i'm happy and i'm done, if i have 2 of the same, i'll probably try one more time to get the opposite sex.


----------



## Catwoman83

AJThomas said:


> Ya Kel, even if we're not as stable as we want to be, we can do it. DH keeps reminding me that people far poorer than us have 5-6 kids and manage so we can definitely manage 2 or 3. So we're ready to go for it, i dont want to wait, i want to have them like 2 years apart and be done with it, get it done before i turn 30, thats the plan anyway. If i have a pair then i'm happy and i'm done, if i have 2 of the same, i'll probably try one more time to get the opposite sex.

Aj thats my same Goal I am 27 and want 2 by age 30....:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks dandy, I am trying to make the best out of it....I guess when you get lemons you have to try and make lemonade. I hope you ov soon! I cannot imagine how it is to be cold right now, we have an avg temp of 93 degrees F right now....I am melting!!!!

Kel - UGH, I hate hate women like that. I swear....you should tell her no one likes a thief!!! On a more positive note, woohoo on oving!!!! oh I am so sad for your SIL, is she going try again? Maine - i am sooooo jealous!!! Looking at all this CNN stuff made me remember that I wanted to ask you something....do you remember hearing a story of NJ senator who got arrested for fraud and while he was out on bail or something like that, he faked his death in the bahamas during a scuba diving accident?

Never - woohoo on the bding....and how did you get dh to put the soft cup in for you....crazy, not sure I could ask dh to do that....he would be so freaked out by it....LOL

jam - I think I agree with never, I am not to sure Ov was on cd 10. I guess we will have to see how your temps look in a few days.

SBB - I am so in love with your baby bump....it is sooooo cute....have you told everyone yet? I am sure it is hard to hide that bump.

AJ - awww so sorry, I really had high hopes with such a beautiful chart.

Hi everyone else!!!!!

Nothing new to report here....just hanging out....I think me and dh are going out for date night tonight...so I am excited for that.


----------



## kelster823

AJ-- I actually was just being selfish- now that I think back-- I just wanted to have a good time and didn't bother to talk to my GYN abut all this stuff.. and Jeff anf I both just decided that if it happens it happens... soooo after ALL these years of never getting pregnant I just thougth OK I can't............ I have always had very irregualr cycles so I chalkedit up to ME not being able to get PG..........

until the nite of Oct 13th, 2009...............rushed to ER at 1:30am with extremely bad bleeding and cramps whooooooaa the cramps...... 

I was SOOOOOOO scared......we get there and they ask if I am pregnant, I said, who me? nooooooooooooooooooooo, HA was I WRONG........... I was 5 to 6 weeks pregnant but loss the baby either here at home or sometime in the bathroom at the hospital... 

your DH is very right though.. and it will SOOOOOOOOOO happen....... IT WILL I JUST KNOW IT!!!!!


----------



## kelster823

> do you remember hearing a story of NJ senator who got arrested for fraud and while he was out on bail or something like that, he faked his death in the bahamas during a scuba diving accident

no babe I don't............... how long ago??????????? 

thanks on the O'ing part.. yes I am a happy camper now.. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## AJThomas

Yeah Catwoman that has always been my ideal, it always works out so nicely in your head u kno, first try you get pregnant, have one, wait two years and as soon as you decide to try again you have #2 and then you live happily ever after. Not quite like that in the real world unfortunately, i would have started trying as soon as i came off the pill back in August if i had considered that it might not happen right away.


----------



## AJThomas

Kel did they find out what caused it the first time?


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> Kel did they find out what caused it the first time?

nope................ :(


----------



## AJThomas

Do you drink a lot of coffee Kel?


----------



## ttcbaby117

kelster823 said:


> do you remember hearing a story of NJ senator who got arrested for fraud and while he was out on bail or something like that, he faked his death in the bahamas during a scuba diving accident
> 
> no babe I don't............... how long ago???????????
> 
> thanks on the O'ing part.. yes I am a happy camper now.. LOL LOL LOLClick to expand...

I guess maybe in the 80's......I am not sure exactly...but they were talking about it because he lives here now. I guess they found out he really wasnt dead but I dont know what happened after that.


----------



## kelster823

haaaaaaaaaa okaey dokey TCC..........how weird is that...... But nope I don't remember that ..HAVE YOU SEEN HIM??? :rofl: 

AJ no not really however, I was being my normal self at the time because I didn't know I was PG........ so I had been drinking ect ect eating like crap yadda yadda... 

but I am still gonna say it was due to my llow progesterone levels because that is what we think happened with this last MC as well ..norm levels should be between 12 and 20 in early pregnancy and when they took mine the day I started to bleed was at a 1


----------



## AJThomas

Ok, Kel. I just ask cause there was a lady that said she was trying for 7+ months, doctors could find nothing wrong with her but she was a coffee addict she says. She cut out all caffeine and got preggers in month 8. She said she noticed that while drinking coffee, if she had to give blood the blood wouldn't come out her veins on days she drank coffee, and she noticed her period was getting lighter and lighter and only lasting 1 day.

She says coffee dehydrates the body and can interfere with blood flow to the reproductive organs so the egg has trouble implanting. 

You had no implantation trouble though Kel so it wasn't coffee for you but this may help someone else here.


----------



## Catwoman83

AJThomas said:


> Yeah Catwoman that has always been my ideal, it always works out so nicely in your head u kno, first try you get pregnant, have one, wait two years and as soon as you decide to try again you have #2 and then you live happily ever after. Not quite like that in the real world unfortunately, i would have started trying as soon as i came off the pill back in August if i had considered that it might not happen right away.

Yeah thats true I still feel its real near for you though! No worries:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

oh I don't mind that you asked at all.... the more we all talk about our experiences the more we learn about things we may never know about

That is why I love this place... until I joined here I never knew about FF or temping or any the CRAP I do now.. :lol:

ya know the pimple I was talking about.. LOL it is the opening... and I actually told my SIL she has to start doing the CP checking... LOL she said she read about it but thought. NAHH I CAN'T DO that... lol I said I dooooooooooo


----------



## AJThomas

Aaaargh, i'm pretty sure AF is coming, all my internal checks say so and i have my first bloat-free day today but there's still nothing in my undies. *sigh* if its gonna come just come already!!


----------



## dandybrush

aj I would have started trying form October last year too if i had known what i know now :(

you girls are all right, I can talk to you lot, my OH is like "we're trying" end of conversation :shrug: thats no fun to talk to, I havent told my family we are trying cause i want it to be a surprise, I do have a good friend who knows she is very supportive and listens and gives advice.

yes i would like 2 before im 30 also :)


----------



## SBB

AJ had af not come properly then? 

Ttc yes we have told most people, but just as and when we see them... Am seeing two friends next Sunday that don't know yet and am just going to see if they dare mention I'm looking a bit fat :haha: 
Also got some friends we're going camping with in august, haven't told them and just going to turn up all preggers!! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

also the longer it doesnt happen the closer to debt free except for morgtage we will be :)

I know im gonna have to work anyway when we have a kid, prob 3 days a week, the lady i work with will job share me do 3 she do 2 days a week


----------



## dandybrush

sbb i bet its gonna be fun surprising pple with the news :) i sooo cant wait


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> AJ had af not come properly then?
> 
> Ttc yes we have told most people, but just as and when we see them... Am seeing two friends next Sunday that don't know yet and am just going to see if they dare mention I'm looking a bit fat :haha:
> Also got some friends we're going camping with in august, haven't told them and just going to turn up all preggers!!
> 
> X x x


that is AWESOME............. I remember being so excited telling SOME people.... way excited when I told you and Welshie.... I think you guys were the 3rd and 4th people to know about me... LOL Jef of course 1st then my mom, then I ran right in here and scanned my digie.... LOL 

AJ yeah what SBB said,,,,,,,,,,, you haven't gotten a full period yet????


----------



## AJThomas

SBB i have no idea whats going on, *tmi alert* last night i showered, did an internal check and there was bright, red blood. This morning undies are clean but when i pee and wipe, there's red on the tissue. Showered and did another internal check, more red. Since then there's light pink everytime i wipe but i'm sure if i check internally there's lots of red. 

Temps have been weird too, last night it plummeted to 36.2 when i had to get up to pee, went back to bed, took it at my normal time this morning and it was back to 36.8. Just so confused now. Argh!


----------



## kelster823

have you taken another PG test????????????????/


----------



## AJThomas

^No i haven't cause i was so sure this morning it was AF, i've just been waiting for it to get heavier, had a bit of BDing yesterday.....i know that could have caused it but what about my symptoms? the bloating (thank heavens!) has finally disappeared, still have a bit of sore bbs and peeing a bit but the blood was so bright when i checked internally, i didn't even consider it might not be AF.


----------



## SBB

Hmmmm AJ it does sound like AF is coming... But I had blood the same at 14dpo just 'up there' and possibly when I wiped I can't remember now! 

Lol I can't remember exactly but i think I might have told you lot before OH!! He was at work I think! 
Kell I remember when you told us me and welshie were pissing ourselves with excitement!! 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Well this is unusual for me, usually if AF starts in the night (like last night) it would be in full force today. If it isn't full on by tomorrow morning then i'll pay closer attention to it.


----------



## SBB

Well we'll all keep our fingers crossed for a miracle AJ!! 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks SBB, definitely not getting my hopes up though, we'll just see.


----------



## kelster823

> But I had blood the same at 14dpo just 'up there' and possibly when I wiped I can't remember now!



umm also remember me giving someone the business about checking up in there and then she saw blood.....


so I go with what SBB says... we PRAY for a miracle for AJ............


----------



## AJThomas

Ya, I'll keep on eye on it but I'd be shocked out my mind if this isn't AF.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - Yeah I have seen him here....so weird!

SBB- Hahaha, that is so wrong....I hope they will say something but can you imagine if they dont say anything and just continue to think you have been eating to much! LOL that so funny, please let me know how that goes! I remember I figured your BFP out from your siggy, cuz you didnt tell anyone on the clomid club and I didnt know about this forum yet. I was like...|SBB is that a BFP????? LOL

AJ - I am praying no more blood and a bfp for you tomorrow!


----------



## SBB

Lol yeh I remember!! No-one in clomid club even noticed it had said +hpt for days! :haha: 

I will let you know how it goes! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> Kel - Yeah I have seen him here....so weird!

hee hee hee :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha:

dang I just still feel awful.. now I have heartburn... and a yucky feeling in my tummy.... tired VERY tired... there is NO WAY this could be any sort of symptons THIS FRIGIN EARLY...................


----------



## AJThomas

Hey, where's Whit, don't remember seeing her in a lil bit.


----------



## kelster823

noo she hasn't been around either in a while...........

kay gotta go eat din din I made pa-schetti.. yummy wheat spaghetti if anyone wants to know :rofl:


----------



## Catwoman83

dandybrush said:


> aj I would have started trying form October last year too if i had known what i know now :(
> 
> you girls are all right, I can talk to you lot, my OH is like "we're trying" end of conversation :shrug: thats no fun to talk to, I havent told my family we are trying cause i want it to be a surprise, I do have a good friend who knows she is very supportive and listens and gives advice.
> 
> yes i would like 2 before im 30 also :)

:thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

ok off like a light for me..... you know what day it is tomorrow so my alarm will be going off at 3:30am................BLECK!!!

talk to all in the AM.........


----------



## AJThomas

Nite Kel.

AFM: AF is in full swing now.


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: AJ


----------



## AJThomas

Ya, nighttime when i'm bored is when i get really gloomy, especially since DH decided to go out even though i told him i was lonely and needed company.:growlmad:


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: AJ hope you get something figure out soon hun


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies hope you are all ok :hugs::hugs:

AJ sorry she got you :hugs: I have been following over the last few days just haven't had the energy to post lol. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

SBB wow 14 weeks i cant believe it :hugs: How is everything going ? 

NEVER, :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: hope your having fun :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

KELSTER, how are you ? I see you off on holiday soon. Here we say a change is as good as a rest lol. Who knows what will happen when your relaxing :winkwink::winkwink:

TTC, LlINNY and all the maca ladies :hi:

Well i am back to work today :cry::cry: i have taken some time off with this horrid sickness. I am a little sad as yesterday when i phoned work one of the girls was saying how i had brought this on myself and why would i want a 4th child especially at my age. I'm 33 :cry: I have had quite a lot of negative things said about this pregnancy people don't seem to understand why i want to do it again :cry: I did loose my cool at the school the other day and told a lady that i may have 3 children but only one of those is my DH's and he would like to have another. To which she replied " oh so your doing it for him" grrrrrr no you stupid lady i'm doing it because i want another child. I tell you people are so judgemental. :growlmad:

Enjoy your day maca ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Bloody hell sparkle those people are so rude! I'd never question someone like that it's none of their business!? I just wouldn't bother speaking to them now.... Stupid cows grrrrr... 
Have you stopped throwing up now? 

I am fine honey :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Whitbit22

Hey!! Kel glad to see you've finally O'd! :wohoo:

Never-- lots of dust to you hun! :dust: and all you other ladies O'ing!

Sbb, Linny, Welshie how are you all doing? Well I hope!!

Sparkle--I cant believe the nerve of some people! Just put all that stuff out of your mind! Some people like lots of kids- I am the oldest of 7--my mom had her last one, my baby sis at 35! Thats still not even old. People need to keep their traps shut it's none of their business! You are going to be so happy, it doesnt matter what those ignorant idiots say. :D

7 dpo-- may actually be testing in a few days this cycle--you know since Im all cleaned out and all!! Probably test on the 6th or 7th.. Hope it's IT this time. :)


----------



## sparkle05

SBB said:


> Bloody hell sparkle those people are so rude! I'd never question someone like that it's none of their business!? I just wouldn't bother speaking to them now.... Stupid cows grrrrr...
> Have you stopped throwing up now?
> 
> I am fine honey :hugs:
> 
> X x x

No sbb im still throwing up :cry: it's been particully bad this last 10 days. How about you have you stopped being sick yet ?
I'm not going to worry to much about those people. This baby was planned and very much wanted. I am just as excited as i was with the others :happydance: I just think people who pass judgement on people they don't even know well cant have anything going on in there own lives :dohh: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Whitbit22 said:


> Hey!! Kel glad to see you've finally O'd! :wohoo:
> 
> Never-- lots of dust to you hun! :dust: and all you other ladies O'ing!
> 
> Sbb, Linny, Welshie how are you all doing? Well I hope!!
> 
> Sparkle--I cant believe the nerve of some people! Just put all that stuff out of your mind! Some people like lots of kids- I am the oldest of 7--my mom had her last one, my baby sis at 35! That's still not even old. People need to keep their traps shut it's none of their business! You are going to be so happy, it doesn't matter what those ignorant idiots say. :D
> 
> 7 dpo-- may actually be testing in a few days this cycle--you know since Im all cleaned out and all!! Probably test on the 6th or 7th.. Hope it's IT this time. :)

Thanks witbit :hugs: My boss has 5 children so i don't think she would be to happy about the comment lol. My mum had my brother at 35 and my best friend had a baby last year at 36. The comment was made by one of the younger women shes only 19 so plenty of time for her to get pregnant and suffer sickness. I hope i still work there then lol. As for the lady at school she doesn't even know me :growlmad: Well me and my family are very happy so i say 2 fingers to anyone else :blush:
Good luck testing. I think i started about 9DPO and then got a BFP at about 12DPO :blush:


----------



## kelster823

just a quick good morning as I will catch up with everyone in a few hours when I get to work

:hi:


----------



## kelster823

so ok

Sparkle- I would HATE to hear what they would say to me considering my age.. they are ARSES if you ask me.... OMG 10 weeks already..... DAM that went fast

WHIT--- so good to see you back and whoop whoop on the testing soon... I TRULY hope it IS your time....

AJ- ahhh POOT........ frigin :af: she suxs big time

hey ya Never---- you having a good time :winkwink: I BETCHA TODAY IS O day... woo hoooooooo

SBB- good morning sweets :friends: what's going on with the lil babe? you feel movement yet?

where is Wispy? I know she was on a vacation but dang that was over a week ago....

ok I gotta get my work out to my gals

:hi: to all the gorgeous babes that haven't checked in yet

PS LINNY---- I am gonna go with SOY this next round.... I have been reading it is best to take CD 3-7..... but HOW MUCH????????????


----------



## SBB

My damn computer is broken so can only get on on my phone :( 

Sparkle I am feeling a bit better, still sick in the evenings though. Not actually sick just feeling sick. I luckily have only felt sick and am yet to throw up! 

Kell nope no movements yet, am hoping for some little flutters in the next couple of weeks! Is that temp this morning real? If it is looks good given the time... 

Never I agree it must be ov day today!! :happydance: so you got the perfect timing with DH - that's amazing! Now let's make sure that eggie gets all bedazzled up! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> Kell nope no movements yet, am hoping for some little flutters in the next couple of weeks! Is that temp this morning real? If it is looks good given the time

dang.. I was hoping you would have some kind of flutter nutters going on by now :lol:

ummmm yep it is very real.. LOL 3:40 this am is when I took it...


----------



## SBB

Lol I'll let you know as soon as it happens!! 

Woohoo looks like ov defo happened then :D thank god!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

yep I believe sooooooooooo, thank god..........

I bet that will be an amazing feeling.... :) :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yeh I can't wait! Some people don't feel anything til 20 weeks though so I might have a wait! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

riiighhhttt.. with your skinny lil arse............:rofl: I bet you feel it much sooner... :)


----------



## kelster823

Ha guess how I just left a message for and noticed she has been on the board..

BELLA............... who has been MIA from this thread for a LONG TIME............


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I hope so!! 

Right gotta carry on I'm clearing out my office :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ooh yeh what happened to bella?! 

X x x


----------



## MiBebe

Ladies, I just took a test and the second line is faint. What do you guys think? I took Maca straight for 2 months. I stopped when I ovulated.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning Beautifuls!!

Bebe- is that a hpt test? because I think thats a defo positive ....

Kel- Thank god for OV!

Sparkle- just push your "IGNORE" button...some people just don't know- or rather, can't appreciate the beauty of a child..even if this isn't your first one.

Never- I hope our DH's :spermy: have their clark kent capes on these days =) Cycle buds we are!

:hi: to you loveys who haven't been on yet....

:wedding: Five year anniversary for me and dh tomorrow, but I have the day off today so we are probably gonna head down to St. Agustine for the day ( if it doesn't rain)....


----------



## kelster823

> Five year anniversary for me and dh tomorrow


AWWWWWWWWWWW HAPPY ANNIVERSARY sweetie..........enjoy enjoy enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## MiBebe

Delilahsown said:


> Good Morning Beautifuls!!
> 
> *Bebe- is that a hpt test? because I think thats a defo positive ....*
> 
> Kel- Thank god for OV!
> 
> Sparkle- just push your "IGNORE" button...some people just don't know- or rather, can't appreciate the beauty of a child..even if this isn't your first one.
> 
> Never- I hope our DH's :spermy: have their clark kent capes on these days =) Cycle buds we are!
> 
> :hi: to you loveys who haven't been on yet....
> 
> :wedding: Five year anniversary for me and dh tomorrow, but I have the day off today so we are probably gonna head down to St. Agustine for the day ( if it doesn't rain)....

Yes its a home pregnancy test! BTW congratulations on your wedding anniversary!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Happy Anniversary Delilah! Congratulations MiBebe!


----------



## Delilahsown

Thank you ladies!!!! Its pouring and thundering so we are gonna pick up my nephews and go see "Grown Ups" instead...heard it was pretty hilarious, so should be good fun!

CONGRATS Bebe!!!!


----------



## kelster823

Oh man I wanna see that movie.. the part with the guy from King of Queens, when he is on the water skiies .. I keep saying to Jeff, babe that would be you

HAVE FUN SWEETIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Hey, ladies just saying morning. 

Happy Anniversary Deliliah.

Congrats MiBebe!!!!


----------



## kelster823

how ya doing sweetie

I KNOW how gutted you are that frigin :af: showed... :hugs:

we WILL get our :bfp:


----------



## AJThomas

I'm doing ok, planning summer camp and trying to get some other things done so staying busy keeps my mind on something. Its nighttime that sux but i'll feel better when AF is gone and its ov time again.


----------



## kelster823

:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

geesh I sure miss everyone... :( Linny- Welshie- Sparkle and Never (but I know why you aren't around) it sure is quiet in here lately......


----------



## AJThomas

Well at least we have 1 BFP in here this month! I just know Never will get hers next month and hopefully a lot more of us can follow suit!


----------



## kelster823

yep June SUCKED for us............... not ONE :bfp:


----------



## AJThomas

We did get 1, MiBebe got hers. That's a maca bub sure as the sky is blue!


----------



## kelster823

oh lordy lord.. I gotta go over my parents tonight for my dad's birthday which is today... the ripe old age of 64.... UGH been a long day and that is last thing I wanna do is go back out after I get home .... this will be birthday # 8 for this month along with Father's Day.........

did I ever tell you guys how much I HATE JUNE???????????? I gotta make sure no :sex: in the month of September....:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

Whoa, 8 for the month! Sounds like my family and October!! there's very few days in October where i dont have to tell 1 (or 2) people Happy Birthday.


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> Whoa, 8 for the month! Sounds like my family and October!! there's very few days in October where i dont have to tell 1 (or 2) people Happy Birthday.


ha ha ha I have 1 birthday and our anniversary for Oct.. 

yep June and December (5 birthdays in Dec) are KILLERS for us... and my due date was to have been Dec 8th and my brother and SIL due date was to have been Dec 25th... soo umm yeah LOL LOL LOL


----------



## AJThomas

Ok, just ordered another (bigger) round of Maca for this month and yes i ordered some cheapie tests from ebay so no more running out to get 1 cheapie for me!!:haha: I just got 12 for now, hoping i wont need more than that. I ordered 8.8 oz of Maca powder, gonna try and take 2-3000 mg a day.


----------



## dandybrush

chatty bunch today :coffee:



kelster823 said:


> so ok
> 
> Sparkle- I would HATE to hear what they would say to me considering my age.. they are ARSES if you ask me.... OMG 10 weeks already..... DAM that went fast
> 
> PS LINNY---- I am gonna go with SOY this next round.... I have been reading it is best to take CD 3-7..... but HOW MUCH????????????

sparkle :hugs: dont listen to the mean ladies with no life :hugs:

kel im gonna see if our health food shop sells soy too :)



Delilahsown said:


> Good Morning Beautifuls!!
> 
> :wedding: Five year anniversary for me and dh tomorrow, but I have the day off today so we are probably gonna head down to St. Agustine for the day ( if it doesn't rain)....

Happy Anniversary!! 



AFM...no news just freezing to get dressed in the morning


----------



## kelster823

ok I am about outta here today.. leaving 30 minutes early.. wooooo hoooooooo 

I will catch up with ya later..

AJ- :hugs: and glad you got more maca.. as jeff calls it MACROOOOOOO...

Dandy- thankfully my grocery store sells it so I need to stop there tonight or tomorrow nite so I will pick some up so I have it before :af: arrives


----------



## MiBebe

Thank you to everyone that said congratulations to me!

We've been TTC for 6 long years. I never knew that 2 months of Maca was all I needed! Something so simple. I also found out I was vitamin E deficient and have been taking prescription of 50,000 IU vitamin E. Oh and 3 weeks of the Lydia Pinkham compound, which is supposed to promote fertility. And of course daily prayers was the #1 reason.

Thank you Lord for the https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/bfp2.gif
Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## AJThomas

For you ladies taking powdered maca instead of capsules, how much do you take, like how many tsps?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Delia - happy anniversary!!!!!

Mibebe - awww huge congrats!!!! What is Lydia Pinkham?

Aj - I take 1 tsp..which is 2500, I just started taking the powder form a few days ago. I hope it helps.

Kel - enjoy daddys bday!

Dandy - sorry you are freezing your lil tushie off! LOL


----------



## MiBebe

AJThomas said:


> For you ladies taking powdered maca instead of capsules, how much do you take, like how many tsps?

I added 1 teaspoon in my smoothie



ttcbaby117 said:


> Delia - happy anniversary!!!!!
> 
> Mibebe - awww huge congrats!!!! What is Lydia Pinkham?
> 
> Aj - I take 1 tsp..which is 2500, I just started taking the powder form a few days ago. I hope it helps.
> 
> Kel - enjoy daddys bday!
> 
> Dandy - sorry you are freezing your lil tushie off! LOL

Here's a website about Lydia Pinkham
https://www.fertilityties.com/post/...ience-with-lydia-pinkham-fertility-aid/375958


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi Gals!!

Kel- That movie was friggin hilarious! Appreciated the morale of the story too...


----------



## AJThomas

ttcbaby, how do you know that that is 2500 mg? How do you work it out? When i tried to work it out 1 tsp was closer to 5000 mg but i dont kno if i did it right.


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls,

I have been absent cuz im stressing over this surgery. LOL I hope you all are well.
I have been keeping up with the thread though. =)

AJ- Sorry for the BFN hun. :dust: :hug: Hoping this next cycle is better for you. FX for you hun.
Never- I hope you had a GREAT time with DH. Hope to catch this egg. :dust:
TTC- I saw that you have to wait for surgery? Thats a true bummer. I know how it is to wait and the pain seems to be worse while you wait. I hope they figure it out soon for you.

Hello to the new girls!! =)

Well I gotta get packed and pick up the house. I gotta wake up early to drive down for my surgery tomorrow! You ladies take care and have a WONDERFUL 4th!


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, i just thought about something although its just a though, no evidence to support it. On Monday DH and i went shopping and then he left me to pack the stuff into the car so he could go check out some computer stuff (men and their toys) he was walking away and i lifted this really heavy bag - well i tried to and when he saw i couldnt manage then he came and told me he would do the packing out.

Never thought too much of it at the time but i had a really sharp pain in my lower abdomen when i lifted the bag, felt like my uterus was gonna fall out, fast forward to later that night when i started bleeding. 

I only remember the incident now cause i just picked up a basket with some clothes and felt a sharp pain in the same spot, so now i'm wondering if that had something to do with AF coming since my temps were still high when it came and even now my temps are not quite where i'd expect them to be since AF is here. 

Anyway, its just a thought as i said and its too late to worry about it now, probably should have still tested Tuesday or today as i had planned but probably too late now. Next month we'll see what happens.


----------



## kelster823

> Kel- That movie was friggin hilarious! Appreciated the morale of the story too

hmm I gotta put that one on my list to see.. Glad you enjoyed babe

TnT- oh sweetie GOOD LUCK tomorrow- we'll be thinking of you :hugs:

AJ- hmmm I honestly don't think that would of caused any harm.... I had quite a few brews and smokes the nite before I got my BFP.... YES I KNOW I AM BADDD.. I smoke when I drink.. ahh poot to me.. it is a HORRIBLE yet disgusting habit I picked up when I was 17........and I was doing all my normal stuff tooooo .... it is a never ending unknown battle.....

a battle I have dealt with for 18 years..... 

mucho love to muh Maca gals.. love ya all very much...

((((((((((((( GREAT BIG SQUISHES HUGS TONITE))))) I am off like a lighting bug

Talk to ya in the AM


----------



## Delilahsown

GOOD LUCK with your surgery TnT!!:hugs:


----------



## Lilaala

I've been taking Maca for months, it's really helped regulate me and now I'm clockwork CD 14 Ovulation (confirmed with BBT and OPK) and 14-15 day LP. 

It's great, but still not a single BFP.

Hope your Lap goes perfectly TnTArs06!


----------



## TntArs06

Lilaa- Thank you hun. I am waiting for my maca to regulate mine. I have about a 36 day cycle now. I only been taking the maca for about a month and a half. I take 1500 mg. FX to both of us. :flower:

Delia- Thank you... I will certainly need it.:hugs:

Kelster- Thank you hun....We all have our habits that we wish not to have. Mine is smoking. I quit for a year and recently picked it back up cause I was too stressed. I think it is nasty and I hate to smell like it...but sometimes, as human beings, we need some kind of "out" to get us through the day. Hope you have a restful night. :hugs:

AJ- That sharp pain sounds interesting. And if your temps haven't dropped...that is kinda weird. You make a solid point. My friend that was pregnant used to get sharp pains like. No spotting though. Have you tested lately? Well FX for you hun.:hugs:

AFM- I have to sleep for a few hours and then head to the hosp. I may not be able to check in until this weekend so I hope all of you ladies have WONDERFUL holiday! Take care and sending LOTS of love to you all! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> Lilaa- Thank you hun. I am waiting for my maca to regulate mine. I have about a 36 day cycle now. I only been taking the maca for about a month and a half. I take 1500 mg. FX to both of us. :flower:
> 
> Delia- Thank you... I will certainly need it.:hugs:
> 
> Kelster- Thank you hun....We all have our habits that we wish not to have. Mine is smoking. I quit for a year and recently picked it back up cause I was too stressed. I think it is nasty and I hate to smell like it...but sometimes, as human beings, we need some kind of "out" to get us through the day. Hope you have a restful night. :hugs:
> 
> AJ- That sharp pain sounds interesting. And if your temps haven't dropped...that is kinda weird. You make a solid point. My friend that was pregnant used to get sharp pains like. No spotting though. Have you tested lately? Well FX for you hun.:hugs:
> 
> AFM- I have to sleep for a few hours and then head to the hosp. I may not be able to check in until this weekend so I hope all of you ladies have WONDERFUL holiday! Take care and sending LOTS of love to you all! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good luck hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Hey :hi:

where are all the Maca gals?????

anyhooo. 

TNT thinkng of ya today... wishing ya good luck and a speedy recovery!!!

Hi ya Celtic :hugs:

so DANG I had a BIG temp drop this AM.. WTH???? I mean I know I had the fan directly on me but would that affect my temps???? 

ok I NEED FOOD... 

TTYL


----------



## Catwoman83

kelster823 said:


> Hey :hi:
> 
> where are all the Maca gals?????
> 
> anyhooo.
> 
> TNT thinkng of ya today... wishing ya good luck and a speedy recovery!!!
> 
> Hi ya Celtic :hugs:
> 
> so DANG I had a BIG temp drop this AM.. WTH???? I mean I know I had the fan directly on me but would that affect my temps????
> 
> ok I NEED FOOD...
> 
> TTYL


Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


My maca isnt working am I being impatient its been week and 4 days just off and on cramping no sign of AF...although yesterday it felt like she was here...I wish she would come already:growlmad:


Have a lovely day ladies!!!:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

hey Cat.. :hi: umm you gotta give it some time muh friend.. LOL I know I was and still am impatient :rofl:


ok so spaghetti for breakfast was AWESOME.... woo hooooooooo LOL


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> Hey :hi:
> 
> where are all the Maca gals?????
> 
> anyhooo.
> 
> TNT thinkng of ya today... wishing ya good luck and a speedy recovery!!!
> 
> Hi ya Celtic :hugs:
> 
> so DANG I had a BIG temp drop this AM.. WTH???? I mean I know I had the fan directly on me but would that affect my temps????
> 
> ok I NEED FOOD...
> 
> TTYL

Hey Hun:hugs:

whoa that is some drop! could it be implantation I wonder way to early for AF! I doubt a fan would effect your temp that much.!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, TNT good luck to u dear, I hope all works out for you. 

Afm, AF seems to be on her way out *yay!!!* so we can soon get back to it.


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Jam!

An yeah Kel, that is a massive drop! Let's see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi girls....


Catwoman: How do I know if the Maca is working? I just feel more alert and super horny since I start it this week.

I got the job I interviewed for last week, so I'll be back to work from September, maybe August.


----------



## Catwoman83

jam-on-toast said:


> Hi girls....
> 
> 
> Catwoman: How do I know if the Maca is working? I just feel more alert and super horny since I start it this week.
> 
> I got the job I interviewed for last week, so I'll be back to work from September, maybe August.

Heyyy Jam on toast

Well I started cramping in weird way..and started off tired and even depressed but that could have been a coincidence...lol But yes
I have been super horny at odd times. The cramping comes and goes.
I knew for sure yesterday morning AF was coming but she is a no show.
So I am just waiting to see if she will come today. I am getting a bit impatient but I figured I would give it another week. I was thinking about some Vitamin C but I figured, why not just allow it to come down naturally. SO I am hoping the Maca is working. Other then what I stated above no other signs are evident. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Give it some time Catwoman. The 'horny' effects seem to kick in pretty quick but regulating your cycle and such might take a few months.


----------



## Catwoman83

AJThomas said:


> Give it some time Catwoman. The 'horny' effects seem to kick in pretty quick but regulating your cycle and such might take a few months.

Thanks Aj I will hang in there:hugs:


----------



## jam-on-toast

[/QUOTE]


Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


My maca isnt working am I being impatient its been week and 4 days just off and on cramping no sign of AF...although yesterday it felt like she was here...I wish she would come already:growlmad:


Have a lovely day ladies!!!:hugs:[/QUOTE]

Hi Catwoman & all the lovely Maca girls out there.

So, from the earlier question in re: the Maca effects etc, I've done a little reading up on it and I've found some pretty interesting reading.

I read that your only supposed to take Maca on CD: 1-14 as it can cause PMS side effects, and it can cause stress/depression if too much is taken.

So, I'm inclined to stop taking it now and wait for AF to come, then start again IYKNW as I can really do without the extra PMS, I think my DH would run away for sure!! :haha:

What are your opinions and finding girls?

EDITED TO SAY THAT: On a good note, I have like a pully/moving feeling in my left ovary which is achey too, but that's my ovary with the blocked tube, so I'm taking that as a good sign or should I take it as bad?

OMG, girls are taking to to beef up their butts too.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :D 

I've had a really busy day been out working all day! Soooo tired now am just gonna have dinner and go to bed! I will catch up later or tomorrow...

Hope you are all ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aj - The bottle told me that 1 tsp was 2500 mgs.

TNT - Oh I am sooooo praying for you. Please come on and let us know how you are doing when you are able!

Kel - that is a big dip...Did you do a vaginal temp or oral? 

catwoman - I had sex dreams the first week I was on it.....but htat seemed to taper off. I think it takes a little while to regulate your cycle.

jam - that is really interesting. I have been taking maca throughout my cycle. Do you think I should only take it during my follicular phase?


----------



## AJThomas

TTC everything i've read has said that 1 tsp = 5000 mg so check it again cause you might be over the recommended dosage, dont know if u can overdose on maca tho so maybe it doesnt really matter.


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks AJ, I looked again and it says 1-2 tsp (2.5g-5g). That means 1 tsp is 2.5 right?


----------



## AJThomas

Yeah, that sounds more like it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

so 1 tsp is 2.5 grams or 2500 mgs......is that right?


----------



## AJThomas

Yes, that's right so you can take 1/2 tsp or 3/4. It will last you longer too!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I think the recommended dosage is 1000-3000 mgs....so I am doing 1 tsp which is 2500mgs. I feel ok on it so I am going to stick to it. Before, when I was taking the capsules I was taking 1800 mgs...which was 3 tablets. I think I will try the increase and see how I do on it. What about you...what is your dosage?


----------



## AJThomas

Wait a minute, no i think that's wrong. Hehe, i'm sleepy, forgive me. 1 tsp should be 5000 mg not 2 tsp. Here's a link you can check out: https://www.health2009.com/medicine/12013-36.html 

AFM, right now i'm only taking 900 mg, ordered some powder so when it gets here i'm upping the dosage to 2500 mg.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi ladies.

I didn't want to cause any upset as I think Maca might do 'Me' some good, I just thought I read up on it and I found some things out I wasn't aware of. So, I thought I would share in case any of you gal's didn't know either.

TTC: I have only been taking Maca for 4 days now, so I'm not a veteran like these lovelies on here. I'm sure that they can best advise you. I just read that should be taken 1-14days, as it can increase all PMS symptom if taken after that. 

I've been taking between 1-4 tablets. Tablets are 500mg each.

AJ: So, hows it going with you?

I'm so tired today, have been for days,, stiff neck and earache.


----------



## Catwoman83

ttcbaby117 said:


> Aj - The bottle told me that 1 tsp was 2500 mgs.
> 
> TNT - Oh I am sooooo praying for you. Please come on and let us know how you are doing when you are able!
> 
> Kel - that is a big dip...Did you do a vaginal temp or oral?
> 
> catwoman - I had sex dreams the first week I was on it.....but htat seemed to taper off. I think it takes a little while to regulate your cycle.
> 
> jam - that is really interesting. I have been taking maca throughout my cycle. Do you think I should only take it during my follicular phase?


Yeah TTCBABY if anything it definately does something for the sex drive...as for the cycle I agree fully Thank you:thumbup:


:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

I'm doing ok Jam, waiting on AF to be on her merry way and for my Maca and hpts to get here. Strangely enough i stopped taking the Maca like right around when i ovulated or a few days after. I didnt read the info that you just posted - more like i was just too lazy to keep taking it, hehe. 

There's ladies that take it right through their cycle without any ill effects though so i dunno. Remember that the people that used it originally at it as food so they probably ate it all month long. Definitely better to be safe than sorry though.


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :D 

I haven't caught up but jam saw your post about days 1-14... I took it all month long, and I have to say my pmt was better! And AF was better! However I was only taking it for a few months. I think it's just one of those things, people react differently and you have to see what works for you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls! :hi:


----------



## Catwoman83

nevertogether said:


> hi girls! :hi:

Hi Nevertogether:hugs: :hi:


----------



## nevertogether

i've been so bad about taking all my supplements being with DH, oopsie! :blush: i've gotten SOME in every day, just not much!


----------



## SBB

Hey never :wave: hope you're having fun with dh! What's going on with all the +opks?! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

not sure hun :shrug: usually i just get three days worth, but it's been all weird this cycle. last cycle i quit doing then when i thought i had ovulated, so it could have been the same and i just didn't notice. i've read it's not a problem though? do you know otherwise?


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Never! Time to stalk your chart!! *was watching DH play a game so i'm up waaaaay later than i should be*


----------



## SBB

Hey aj :wave: 

No never I don't think it's a problem at all, just unusual!! :D

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

haha, hey AJ! if i get one more temp above 97.4 tomorrow FF should predict O for CD17 got a lot of weird O pains yesterday, CD18 though so kind of confused :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Well either day would be fine, I think we can all assume you've done plenty of :sex: :haha: 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

I'm happy cuz my cycle is bak to 4 days like it was before, it had gone up to 6 which was annoying so hopefully this is a sign my body is going bak to normal.


----------



## CelticNiamh

jam-on-toast said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I didn't want to cause any upset as I think Maca might do 'Me' some good, I just thought I read up on it and I found some things out I wasn't aware of. So, I thought I would share in case any of you gal's didn't know either.
> 
> TTC: I have only been taking Maca for 4 days now, so I'm not a veteran like these lovelies on here. I'm sure that they can best advise you. I just read that should be taken 1-14days, as it can increase all PMS symptom if taken after that.
> 
> I've been taking between 1-4 tablets. Tablets are 500mg each.
> 
> AJ: So, hows it going with you?
> 
> I'm so tired today, have been for days,, stiff neck and earache.

Hey Jam you might be on to something there, I noticed this cycle after ov I was really snappy or I noticed I was getting that you know "O for Fuck sake" only saying it in my head biteing my thounge LOL but this month I upped my MACA intake might go back to the original dossage just to be on the safe side as I have been fine every other cycle actually it got rid of PMS and AF was so much more easier and no spotting! 
good to find out new information all the time.:thumbup:



nevertogether said:


> hi girls! :hi:

Hi Hun :flower:


nevertogether said:


> haha, hey AJ! if i get one more temp above 97.4 tomorrow FF should predict O for CD17 got a lot of weird O pains yesterday, CD18 though so kind of confused :shrug:

Could be from all the :sex: you have gone from a famine to a feast its bound to have some effect :hugs: hope its all good signs :hugs:


----------



## SBB

I see you kell! Bit of a higher temp this morning.. But you've got solid crosshairs so it looks good still.... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

goooooooooooooooooood morning ladies.....

it's FRIDAY and a 3 day weekend for meeeeeeeeeeeee YEEE DOGGIE and it is gonna be beautiful for the 4th of July weekend here

NEVER------ OH sweetie how I KNOW you are having fun and I am so hoping for the temp rise :hugs: missed seeing you around

AJ_ glad the nasty witch is making her exit so you can start trying again... :)

SBB--- I meant to ask you- have you stopped spotting? 

Celtic- what ya up to sweetie?

Jam- I have been taking Maca since Jan- I take it my entire cycle- I did stop when I got pregnant in April--- the only side effect I THINK I have is the heartburn- but I do not get that everyday.. I take 3- 500mg pills each morning

TTC- yes babe I am taking my temps now vaginally only- it did go up slightly this morning so who the hell knows.... like i told someone :winkwink: yesterday- my body has always been screwed up, why change now... LOL

Morning :hi: Cat, Linny, Delilia, Sparkle, Dandy, Whit, WELSHIEEEEEE, Tick 

HELL DANDY HAS BEEN VERY QUIET WHAT'S UP WITH THAT>> :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Kell the spotting comes and goes but it's still fairly constant, it's really only when I wipe though so it's ok... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

oh ok sweetie.... I have been meaning to ask but always just goes ppfffttt out of my mind :lol:

yeah it went up but if I take out those two days of watery CM ohhh I change status REAL QUICK....

wait hold on let me show you

O not even detected yet.......


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Good Morning Gals! 

Hope you're all doing well today....

WOO HOO KEL!!!!!!! Three day weekend:happydance::yipee:
We are getting the backlash from this hurricane so LOTS of rain down here, but hopefully it will let us SOME this weekend. I'm just glad to get to stay home and not go to work for three days!

afm- ff says im 3dpo today, but who knows? we'll see what the next week does.

HAVE A FAB FRIDAY LADIES!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi ladies!!!

Quickly jumping in to see how your all doing?

High temp today changed my CH solid and changed me from 4DPO to 3DPO, hope by some miracle we managed to cover ourselves!!!

Re; Maca. I've not taken any today but I haven't taken any supplements, too tired and totally forgot. I might try to take the minimum and see how I go, then up it from CD:1 nxt cycle.

Any of you girls advise what I can do to up my EWCM (For nxt cycle) naturally...I hear grapefruit juice - but how much ertc?


----------



## kelster823

Delila YAY for O day......... AND you got plenty of :sex: in if it is correct... SWEEEEETTTTT

:lol: bummers about the rain.. really? I thought that dam thing went the other way over Mexico? I dunno I haven't been watching the Weather Channel.........

Jam you can try Pree-seed or what it the stuff SBB used... I dunno you have to ask her...


----------



## SBB

Kel I saw it when you took it out... Hmmm it's still giving
solid CH though so I dunno :shrug: guess we just gotta wait and see :( maybe get some more :sex: in just in case! 

Hey delia and jam :wave: 

I am so tired today I can hardly keep my eyes open!

X x x


----------



## kelster823

nope if I take out the watery on CD 25 it will give nothing.. no CH's at all.... 

ahhhhhhhhh screw it... LOL


----------



## SBB

I know.... I just meant with the CM they're not dotted... 

Ah well see what happens...

X x x


----------



## kelster823

oooooooooooh kay.......:lol:

yeppers.... LOL

I think I did though because my normal coverline is 97.2 and 97.0 so this month seems to be right.. LOL and with me having low progesterone levels it wouldn't surprise me to dip like that

I forgot to tell you.. Jeff told me this morning he had a dream last nite that we was arresting someone in the court room and someone came up behind him and shot him point blank in the head---- and he was watching his funeral...

WHAT A HORRIBLE DREAM TO HAVE


----------



## Moondance

Hi everyone here....there are a LOT of pages to read on this thread, so I have to take my time reading them...

I don't take MACA, but am contemplating it.
Why?

1. My cycles are all over the place
2. I usually have a longish cycle (37 days) and its making the babymaking difficult
3. Ovulation for me is normally day 25 (with a 13 day luteal cycle) and I want it shortened.
4. This month, its Cycle Day 31 and still nothing. Last cycle I also ovulated a week late. 
5. I generally tend to lack energy and am very "meh, can't be bothered" attitude because I lack energy.
6. I just overall would like to get my cycles back in some sort of order, because I've been TTC since January.

I don't know which places stock MACA locally, but I'm hoping to get it in a liquid (I can't take tablets and will only manage to take the powder if its 100% soluble -- I have a crazy brilliant gag reflex). 
If anyone could please give me some information, or tips or help, it would be much appreciated. I am getting extremely worn down by my cycles... Because in 5 months of trying, I'm not pregnant yet and I keep feeling like its all my fault for being broken. 
I want to try the MACA and see if it helps at all.

So yes, please, if anyone can offer some advice, I'd love to hear it. If you could PM me that would be great, I'm really bad at remembering I've posted on threads unless I leave the window open, and on this computer I can't do that!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Linny

Just a quick :wave: before I read back and see how everyone has been!!!

Close your ears SBB.....I had my cards read last night! She's read them twice before about 7 yrs and 5 yrs ago. She got my OH spot on, and our relationship. She didn't pick up I was pregnant so when i told her at the end (not mentioning how far along I was and wearing baggy clothes so wouldn't have been able to work it out) she just blurted out my due date correct and also mentioned she knew what i was having but wouldn't tell me :lol:!!

All just a bit of fun really!!

Anyway been so sick and tired recently so not been on here too much! Will catch up later.......:D


----------



## Catwoman83

Goodmorning/Evening- To all the lovely ladies..This is my favorite thread :)
xoxoxoxox


----------



## SBB

Moondance I doubt you can get it in liquid form at all, I think you'd have to try the powder. 5 months of trying really isn't that long, it can take a perfectly healthy couple with no fertility issues a year to conceive so don't be thinking your broken already and blaming yourself. Some people do get lucky and fall straight away but for most of us we have to put a bit of work in! Anyway maca got my cycle down to 44 days from 65. 

Hey linny lol that's funny about the cards - I'm not against it like you all think :haha: just don't like people wasting their money!! Hope you are feeling better soon... 

Catwoman this is the best thread by far :D 

And kell that dream sounds awful, I just hate dreams like that... 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Hey Linny, Kel, Catwoman, (just looked away to the world cup an forgot all the other ladies I was saying hi to) so hi to all my maca ladies! 

Catwoman this is my favorite thread too, its the most active and friendly, more like a family.


----------



## Catwoman83

AJThomas said:


> Hey Linny, Kel, Catwoman, (just looked away to the world cup an forgot all the other ladies I was saying hi to) so hi to all my maca ladies!
> 
> Catwoman this is my favorite thread too, its the most active and friendly, more like a family.

Yes indeed I am more drawn to this one:thumbup:
And its very educational I must say!!


:hugs:


----------



## Catwoman83

SBB said:


> Moondance I doubt you can get it in liquid form at all, I think you'd have to try the powder. 5 months of trying really isn't that long, it can take a perfectly healthy couple with no fertility issues a year to conceive so don't be thinking your broken already and blaming yourself. Some people do get lucky and fall straight away but for most of us we have to put a bit of work in! Anyway maca got my cycle down to 44 days from 65.
> 
> Hey linny lol that's funny about the cards - I'm not against it like you all think :haha: just don't like people wasting their money!! Hope you are feeling better soon...
> 
> Catwoman this is the best thread by far :D
> 
> And kell that dream sounds awful, I just hate dreams like that...
> 
> X x x


Yes indeed:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Morning ladies - 

AJ - Yeah I think each brand carries different potencies. My bottle does say 1 tsp is 2500 mgs and 2 tsps are 5000 mgs. I have checked it like 5 times now...LOL....I am taking 1 tsp.

jam - Well if anything that information is informative.

Never - Hi lovely...hope you are having a blast with dh! Tell him your maca girls say hi!!!

Kel - hope you have a great fourth....I am going to try to celebrate here....Bahamas independance is on July 10th so next weekend it will be crazy here! BTW, check out my FB, you should see the tuna brad caught last night! 100lbs!!!!!!

SBB - are you still spotting? I am sorry being out last week has me still catching up....what has the dr said?

Jam - that is a nice high temp, I would say youa re 3 dpo also.

moon - welcome, I dont think it comes in liquid but if you buy the powder and put it ina smooothie your really dont taste it. I think maca might help you but it might take a couple of months. I have heard many women get theirs on Amazon, but I got mine at a whole foods store. We all can understand your frustration. Have you had any fertility testing? Good luck hun!

Catwoman - I am soooo with you...I love this thread!


----------



## SBB

ttcbaby117 said:


> SBB - are you still spotting? I am sorry being out last week has me still catching up....what has the dr said?

It's all fine, bubs is fine they don't know whats causing it basically. Maybe some scar tissue on the cervix :shrug: 

I'm not worried now though it's just one of those things... 

Hope you're ok hun and relaxing this cycle x x x


----------



## AJThomas

^How's the morning sickness now that you are out of the 1st tri?


----------



## AJThomas

Welshie!! How r u? Its been so long!


----------



## CandyApple19

Welshrose chick, could you put an angel next to my bfp :( cheers babe. x


----------



## AJThomas

CandyApple I'm so sorry to see your post *lots of hugs*


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls...:loopy:

Just wanted to say THANK YOU soo much for your prayers and well wishes!! I doing pretty good today. I got to come home last night, so that was nice. The dr.s found endometriosis behind my uterus so they burned it away. They checked my fallopian tubes and ovaries and they said things looked really good. Which last surgery they didn't look good. So either all my vitamins and maca helped or that nasty lupron injection helped. Not sure which....but all that matters is im all cleaned out. They gave me the go-ahead to inseminate hopefully next week. So maybe this "might" be my cycle. Lets hope. Anyways, I just wanted to let you girls know that things are good. hoping to be back to normal in a week. I will check on here when I can. I hope you ladies are well and have a wonderful 4th! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Tnt, glad to hear that your surgery went well, hopefully this will be it for you chica!

Welshie, you can set my next test date for July 27 altho i have a feeling i'll be testing long before that.


----------



## kelster823

Poking my head in.... I am DONE with work, it is now PLAY TIME.... it is BEAUTIFUL outside...


TTC I checked those photos out WOW nice catch... ahh next weekend is your holiday.. sweet...

SBB- chello darling

Linny BOOOOOOOOOO....:hugs:

AJ---- hi ya sweets---- is :af: still here?

Cat- yep I ADORE this thread and very seldom venture away from here.. I just went back to see when I started posting in here.. HOLY crap page 5 like February 22 or so.. LOL and at that time was just me, SBB, Welshie, and Bella... what a BIG family we have become... and I am VERY protective of my Maca Gals...

I feel like the mom around here since I THINK I am the oldest... 

TNT that is wonderful news and so happy that everything is good and fine and CLEANED OUT!!!! 

ok off to the store and then clean some house for a bit and thwn it is BREW HOO TIME...


----------



## AJThomas

Hey Kel! i think she'll be gone by tomorrow cause it's really light now.


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww candyapple....so sorry babes!!!!

TNT - oh my mind crossed you today and I was wondering how you were....this is awesome news....I really hope you get your BFP and that my news is as good as yours!


----------



## Catwoman83

kelster823 said:


> Poking my head in.... I am DONE with work, it is now PLAY TIME.... it is BEAUTIFUL outside...
> 
> 
> TTC I checked those photos out WOW nice catch... ahh next weekend is your holiday.. sweet...
> 
> SBB- chello darling
> 
> Linny BOOOOOOOOOO....:hugs:
> 
> AJ---- hi ya sweets---- is :af: still here?
> 
> Cat- yep I ADORE this thread and very seldom venture away from here.. I just went back to see when I started posting in here.. HOLY crap page 5 like February 22 or so.. LOL and at that time was just me, SBB, Welshie, and Bella... what a BIG family we have become... and I am VERY protective of my Maca Gals...
> 
> I feel like the mom around here since I THINK I am the oldest...
> 
> TNT that is wonderful news and so happy that everything is good and fine and CLEANED OUT!!!!
> 
> ok off to the store and then clean some house for a bit and thwn it is BREW HOO TIME...

And you my dear is VERY helpful I take plenty notes trust me:hugs:


----------



## Wispyshadow

TNT: Yeah...I'm so glad that everything went well. That would be so awesome if this is your month...FX and prayers going out for you!!


----------



## jam-on-toast

Wow, busy in here last night girls.

I was busy, well you know. having fun :haha: with my DH. I love make up :sex: just wish it had been around my O' time!

So, I decided to carry on with Maca and not get all hyper about the different things I've been reading.

I'm taking it for my PMS symptoms and to try and alleviate my moods. I will take only 1000mg per day after Ov' this month and then see how it goes ;) I have noticed though that my skin feels smoother and my nails on my hands, which are usually really brittle have become more strong and lovely! Who knows!

Meeting with another Nanny today and hopefully getting outside if it's not too hot. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hey Jam: I have found I am still quite moody and have been taking maca for about 2 months now. I do have lots more energy and feel generally healthier. I don't get fatigued as easily as I did before. 

Well I'm not going to stay on long my DH just requested my presense in the bedroom. Last day to catch the eggie....eeeeeee...gotta run!!!! Big hugs to you guys!!! Missed you all this past week.
I am using pre-seed since DH has issues with his motility. Hope this gives the spermies a hand getting where they need to be. We shall see.


----------



## TntArs06

Thank you girls :hugs::hugs:

Aj- I really hope so too. I hope this will be your cycle too. FX and prayers that it is.

Kel- Thank you hun. I feel better knowing that its all gone for now.:hugs: I hope you have a wonderful weekend and enjoy the 4th.

TTC- Thank you.:hugs: It went very well. Great news to hear. I too hope that everything works for you and they get you in soon!! I know how it feels knowing that something is holding you back from a BFP. So i really hope they get you in sooner than later. 

Wispy- I PM'd you back. Thank you so much!:hugs:

You girls are soo amazing. I get on here and your messages bring smiles to me. :winkwink:
AFM- I just got back from the ER. The carbon dioxide they put in me for my surgery is sitting under my diaphram and its causing me severe chest pains and its hard to breath. The er dr said that its gonna take awhile for that stuff to get outta me. Hopefully not too long cause that was scary. I am ok now. They gave me a morphine shot and stronger pain meds that I will get OH to get me tomorrow. So for now I have to sleep sitting so that doesn't happen again. Well im going to try and get some :sleep::sleep: I hope you all are doing great and having a wonderful weekend. Take care girls.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

jam-on-toast said:


> Wow, busy in here last night girls.
> 
> I was busy, well you know. having fun :haha: with my DH. I love make up :sex: just wish it had been around my O' time!
> 
> So, I decided to carry on with Maca and not get all hyper about the different things I've been reading.
> 
> I'm taking it for my PMS symptoms and to try and alleviate my moods. I will take only 1000mg per day after Ov' this month and then see how it goes ;) I have noticed though that my skin feels smoother and my nails on my hands, which are usually really brittle have become more strong and lovely! Who knows!
> 
> Meeting with another Nanny today and hopefully getting outside if it's not too hot. xxxxxxxxxxx

Make up :sex: is always good. LOL I noticed sense I been on the maca that my hair and nails are growing like crazy and I feel good. I think it may be helping with my endometriosis because my dr said its not as bad as it used to be. And like you said it does help with PMS and moods, for me as well.


----------



## WelshRose

OMG!!! I HAVE ARRIVED!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Well after spending hours....and that is no exaggeration:dohh:....catching up I have finally got to the point of posting:yipee:

Wow where do I start???:dohh:

CandyApple....I can't send big enough hugs sweetheart:hugs: I am so sorry that you are going thru this...just know that when you're ready that's a fab group of girls here ready to envelope you in a world full of maca love and support:hugs:

Catwoman....A huge belated welcome Hun:hi::hugs: So glad to see that you have settled into our not so small Maca Family:happydance:

Kel....:hugs: :yipee: you have CH's babe!:hugs:....when will you be testing? I'm glad things are looking ok for your SIL Hun...:hugs:
Kel how many mg of Maca do you take sweets? I was just thinking about your low progesterone. I know when I had a cd21 test when I wasn't O it was even low for a pre-O reading. This cycle my pre-O temps have been generally higher....maybe a higher background level of Progesterone??? I take 3000mg everyday...:shrug::hugs:
What are you up to this weekend?

SBB....Hey sweetheart:hugs:....How's your toe feeling now? SOO glad everything was ok with bubs when you went for your scan:hugs:

TNT...That was fab news to read the surgery went well Chick!:happydance:...and that you get to try to catch the eggy this cycle as well:yipee: When will you test?

TTC....How goes it sweets? I'm gutted that you're having to wait for your surgery hun, but as the others have rightly said we'll help the days pass quickly:hugs:

Never....I hope you and DH had an AMAZING time together....will be eagerly watching that chart:winkwink:....Roll on the 14th!!

Wispy...:hi: Lovely. I hope you manage to catch the eggy this month babe:hugs: I'm not sure if I've read high dose vitamin C can help with sperm motility...maybe google it:shrug::hugs:

AJ...I'm so sorry that the ol hag arrived with you Hun....It's so deflating especially when you truly believe that all the "symptoms" have been pointing to the opposite outcome....I had a cycle like that last month to:dohh::hugs:

Dandy....Hang in there sweetheart....and I would definately give Maca a go! I can't rave about the stuff enough:hugs:

Whit....How are things with you chick?:hugs:

Linny....How are you doing babe? Has the bleeding/spotting stopped? Hope DH is behaving himself with the chores:lol::hugs:

Sparkle....Awww you poor thing:hugs: I hope it eases soon sweets:hugs:
As for the negative ones around you...I think you are so right to stick two fingers up!:lol: Hang in there babe...second tri is just around the corner:shock::yipee:

Celtic....Lovely to see you in here sweets:hugs: Have everything crossed it'll be your lucky one:hugs:

Delia...Hey honey:wave: How are things with you?...when are you testing?

Jam, Beccaface and any other lovely maca lady that I have missed I hope you are all doing ok:hugs:

WelshRose News....The witch packed up and went after 6days:yipee:...of her own accord I might add without meds:winkwink:
The CBFM appears to have at last "learnt" my cycle....I have had progression from low....to high....to peak....and back to high again.....opppsed to one low and then highs to the witch:dohh::happydance: No sign of any random spotting this cycle either....WelshRose is a happy::bunny::haha:....and testing is only 13 days away:happydance:

Right I must get my butt in gear as I have to get Callum sorted for his swim lesson and then have to take him straight to a children's party....me thinks he'll be shattered later and early to bed tonight...we'd better grab the last chance of catching the eggy:winkwink::lol: 

Big :hug: and Ooooodles of Love xxxx:flower::kiss::flower:xxxx


----------



## jam-on-toast

CandyApple19 said:


> Welshrose chick, could you put an angel next to my bfp :( cheers babe. x

:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

WELSHIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.. dang girl you MUST STOP doing this to us,, glad to see ya back and that you O'D weee doggie......

based on my temps I STILL have not O'd yet :( :( :( SBB it took away my crosshairs this morning............ 

I seriously do not know what to do I am *really* upset rigtht now. but I thik it may have something to do with my thermometer.. 1st wake up temp 97.12, got up went to the bathroom took it again 97.02, then 20 minutes later after laying for a bit took it again 96.86.......HUH how can my temp go DOWN??????

Welshie I take 1500mg each morning, you really think I should up my dosage...

Wispy hey there you are----- hope vacation was fun

TnT- OMG how scary is that- feel better


I know this is short but I have things I must get done before we head to Pennsylvania til tomorrow

:hi: to everyone............


----------



## jam-on-toast

:happydance:WELSHIE: Bloody hell woman, what an entrance glad to see you back! Don't go going AWOL again!

Kelster: I'm a bugger for re temping in the mornings as if I wake before 6am (more than 40mins before 6am) I temp, then sleep again and temp when I wake up, so I'm all :shrug: too.

Just gulped down my Maca with a bottle of diet coke - I'm bad. AND, AND....I've talked DH in to taking Maca as an alternative stress relief and HE AGREED. Little does he know I'm trying to give us extra chance of getting us a :baby: 

*FYI:* We are both trying and he has agreed to trying, but he doesn't like to be pressured - hence the Maca trick. But it can help with stress/mood swings, right?! :winkwink:

Oh, ladies. We have just been out to do the weekly grocery shop and we decided to have a look in a furniture shop :dohh: bad move. I bought a new leather sofa and it's delivered next month! Well, I figured we are trying to extend the family, we better start fixing up the place :thumbup:

Off to do my washing. I have my girl friend over tonight while Dh is out with the boys!

have a great Weekend.


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! :hi:

it's been GREAT with DH. last day is tomorrow though :( and then another 155+ days with out. not looking forward to it at ALL. i do miss my doggy though! my cycle has been different than past. just soooo hopefully i have O'ed.. last two days 97.5 and no O confirmed.


----------



## Catwoman83

CandyApple19 said:


> Welshrose chick, could you put an angel next to my bfp :( cheers babe. x

:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! Yay welshie you're back! Glad you're ok hun :hugs: 

I am having a busy day so just catching up v quick... 

TNT glad it all went well and fingers crossed for this cycle... 

Kell sorry about your temps... I don't really know what to suggest :( just hope it sorts itself... 

Never glad you're having a great time with dh! 

Hey to everyone else, I know I haven't nearly mentioned everyone but just popping in so will catch up properly later :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Jam - glad to hear you guys made up! You know the first bottle I had had me do 2500 mgs for 1 week and then you could reduce your total to 1200 if wanted to after the week. I think it might be just to kick start it. So that might be something to think about.

Wispy - Hope you caught that eggie!

TNT - Oh my I have read about the carbon dioxide causing that. I have heard from some girls to try to move around as much as you can without pain so that you work it out of you system. I hope you feel better soon!

Welsh - OMG....there you are!!!!!!! Glad to see you are doing well! Have fun 
catching that egg!

Kel - oh I am so sorry, I can only imagine how frustrating this could be. Do you think it is from your body trying to regulate after the MC?

Never - So happy you are having a good time. It might just be that your body isnt used to all this action so it has delayed OVing a bit....but I think the spermies should still be alive and kicking by the time you ov, which looks from your chart that is might be soon! It certainly looks like your body is trying to ov.


----------



## ice88

hi... i taken maca for 4months.. i have long cycle 45-65days.
but maca still not correct my cycle in to regular (28day) :nope:
is it normal? how about u ladies?
should i stop consume maca or continue take maca until i get pregnant??


----------



## ttcbaby117

ice - I have read in some places that you should do maca for 3 months and then take a break but then I read that you can continue to take it. How much are you taking, maybe you need to increase your dose.


----------



## TntArs06

OH WELSH- you crack me up girl!! :haha: I loved your post.

Kel- that is very weird what your temps are doing. Im sorry you havent O'd yet. FX that it happens soon for you.

Never- Im glad that you get one more day with your DH. Sorry you two have to be apart for so long. Its totally not fair. Enjoy your time and FX and prayers that you catch that eggie!!

SBB- thank you hun

TTC- Ya it was pretty bad. I been walking around alot lately. Today im really weak though so I have to force myself to get around.


----------



## Catwoman83

WelshRose said:


> OMG!!! I HAVE ARRIVED!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Well after spending hours....and that is no exaggeration:dohh:....catching up I have finally got to the point of posting:yipee:
> 
> Wow where do I start???:dohh:
> 
> CandyApple....I can't send big enough hugs sweetheart:hugs: I am so sorry that you are going thru this...just know that when you're ready that's a fab group of girls here ready to envelope you in a world full of maca love and support:hugs:
> 
> Catwoman....A huge belated welcome Hun:hi::hugs: So glad to see that you have settled into our not so small Maca Family:happydance:
> 
> Kel....:hugs: :yipee: you have CH's babe!:hugs:....when will you be testing? I'm glad things are looking ok for your SIL Hun...:hugs:
> Kel how many mg of Maca do you take sweets? I was just thinking about your low progesterone. I know when I had a cd21 test when I wasn't O it was even low for a pre-O reading. This cycle my pre-O temps have been generally higher....maybe a higher background level of Progesterone??? I take 3000mg everyday...:shrug::hugs:
> What are you up to this weekend?
> 
> SBB....Hey sweetheart:hugs:....How's your toe feeling now? SOO glad everything was ok with bubs when you went for your scan:hugs:
> 
> TNT...That was fab news to read the surgery went well Chick!:happydance:...and that you get to try to catch the eggy this cycle as well:yipee: When will you test?
> 
> TTC....How goes it sweets? I'm gutted that you're having to wait for your surgery hun, but as the others have rightly said we'll help the days pass quickly:hugs:
> 
> Never....I hope you and DH had an AMAZING time together....will be eagerly watching that chart:winkwink:....Roll on the 14th!!
> 
> Wispy...:hi: Lovely. I hope you manage to catch the eggy this month babe:hugs: I'm not sure if I've read high dose vitamin C can help with sperm motility...maybe google it:shrug::hugs:
> 
> AJ...I'm so sorry that the ol hag arrived with you Hun....It's so deflating especially when you truly believe that all the "symptoms" have been pointing to the opposite outcome....I had a cycle like that last month to:dohh::hugs:
> 
> Dandy....Hang in there sweetheart....and I would definately give Maca a go! I can't rave about the stuff enough:hugs:
> 
> Whit....How are things with you chick?:hugs:
> 
> Linny....How are you doing babe? Has the bleeding/spotting stopped? Hope DH is behaving himself with the chores:lol::hugs:
> 
> Sparkle....Awww you poor thing:hugs: I hope it eases soon sweets:hugs:
> As for the negative ones around you...I think you are so right to stick two fingers up!:lol: Hang in there babe...second tri is just around the corner:shock::yipee:
> 
> Celtic....Lovely to see you in here sweets:hugs: Have everything crossed it'll be your lucky one:hugs:
> 
> Delia...Hey honey:wave: How are things with you?...when are you testing?
> 
> Jam, Beccaface and any other lovely maca lady that I have missed I hope you are all doing ok:hugs:
> 
> WelshRose News....The witch packed up and went after 6days:yipee:...of her own accord I might add without meds:winkwink:
> The CBFM appears to have at last "learnt" my cycle....I have had progression from low....to high....to peak....and back to high again.....opppsed to one low and then highs to the witch:dohh::happydance: No sign of any random spotting this cycle either....WelshRose is a happy::bunny::haha:....and testing is only 13 days away:happydance:
> 
> Right I must get my butt in gear as I have to get Callum sorted for his swim lesson and then have to take him straight to a children's party....me thinks he'll be shattered later and early to bed tonight...we'd better grab the last chance of catching the eggy:winkwink::lol:
> 
> Big :hug: and Ooooodles of Love xxxx:flower::kiss::flower:xxxx


Thank you WelshRose:hugs::thumbup::flower::hugs::happydance::thumbup::hugs:
Hell of a welcome I love it!!!

:)


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Hi TTC!!

Welcome back Welshie!:hugs: we've missed you!
I'll be testing on the 13th!! Hopefully it will be a LUCKY 13 for me:bunny:


----------



## TntArs06

Welsh- I forgot to add this. LOL I really dont know when I will be testing. I think my next AF cycle is due the 24th so maybe a few days after that. Have a great weekend.


----------



## ice88

ttcbaby117 said:


> ice - I have read in some places that you should do maca for 3 months and then take a break but then I read that you can continue to take it. How much are you taking, maybe you need to increase your dose.

may be i need to take abreak it.. but i feel good for using it... i have more energy..
on march-may i taken half of teaspoon a day.
on juni i taken 1Tablespoon a day


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies! 

Kel sorry your cycle is still giving you crap, hope it gets worked out real soon so we can get back to stalking your chart!

TNT sorry about the carbon dioxide scare, glad to know that the pain is much better now and it wasnt anything serious.

AFM, AF is being all weird, heavy then light but the most annoying part is its still here! Ugh, anyway, i'm not stressing too much, taking it easy although i do want it to just go.

Also DH and i watched "The Great Sperm Race" last night and afterwards i was like 'how does ANYBODY get pregnant! its so hard for sperm to get to the eggy!! Only like 20 spermies (if so much) make it to the fallopian tubes, no wonder even healthy, fertile couples can try for months before getting preggers!


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Kel sorry your cycle is still giving you crap, hope it gets worked out real soon so we can get back to stalking your chart!
> 
> TNT sorry about the carbon dioxide scare, glad to know that the pain is much better now and it wasnt anything serious.
> 
> AFM, AF is being all weird, heavy then light but the most annoying part is its still here! Ugh, anyway, i'm not stressing too much, taking it easy although i do want it to just go.
> 
> Also DH and i watched "The Great Sperm Race" last night and afterwards i was like 'how does ANYBODY get pregnant! its so hard for sperm to get to the eggy!! Only like 20 spermies (if so much) make it to the fallopian tubes, no wonder even healthy, fertile couples can try for months before getting preggers!

Yes, Thank you. I am a little better. That carbon dioxide is a realy PAIN. LOL :haha: 

Ive never seen that show. I kinda wanna see it now. My friend was sorta healthy and it took her 2 years. Makes me sorta upset when I see all these teens pregnant and here we are doing everything "right" and we have to wait. LOL :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

yup that sucks, most teens only need to try sex once and they end up pregnant, then when you decide you really want a baby it takes so darn long! So many pills, charting and all that stuff and it still doesn't happen for months or years. 

It is a good documentary though, you should see it. *i just downloaded the torrent:blush:* I should add too that the Dunstan baby language DVD was pretty interesting, its REALLY expensive though cause the whole thing is about 1 hour long with about half of that being customer reviews and its costs like $38. I got it in the same way i got the Great Sperm Race.:blush:


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> yup that sucks, most teens only need to try sex once and they end up pregnant, then when you decide you really want a baby it takes so darn long! So many pills, charting and all that stuff and it still doesn't happen for months or years.
> 
> It is a good documentary though, you should see it. *i just downloaded the torrent:blush:*

I will have to check it out. Hopefully soon we all can get BFPs. Darn teens and their uber fertile-ness! LOL:haha::haha:


----------



## AJThomas

^hahaha, no kidding! I guess for the most part it's cause they're not on bcp yet so they have nothing messing with their cycle.


----------



## Linny

Hey ladies!!!

I have been stalking and lurking, just haven't made it to the end to reply :haha: 

Now see if I can remember what i read.........pregnancy brain alert!!!!

Kel :hugs: I'm sorry your cycle is still not straightened out, you have a fantastic trip away and try to relax and enjoy :thumbup:

SBB....such a cute bump!! Its VERY obvious, no way that can be confused with putting on weight! I can't wait for mine :happydance: Have you any 'feelings' of what your having? I mean jesus....a boy??:haha:

Welshie....wahoo hello hun :hugs: Ooooh back to stalking, looks like you got plenty of rumpy in! Can't wait for the testing countdown.....when is it to be??

AJ....Awwww so sorry about the witch being all weird and confusing. I hope she pops off soon so you can get ready for this month :D

Never.....oooooooh can't wait to stalk! I'm so excited its un true :hugs: I want this so much to be your month :happydance:

Jam...defo stick with the maca, it helped my pms so much :happydance:

Wispy....goodluck hun, hope you've a bedazzled eggy :lol:

Sparkle....hope you've made it outta the toilet :hugs:

TNT....glad to hear about the successful surgery :hugs:

Cat/ice welcome girls!

TTC, whit, dandy :wave: hi girls, hope your doing good!!


----------



## SBB

Lol linny we think Jesus is a girl! Have you got any idea yet? 

Me and OH from the beginning pictured a girl and the heartrate suggests girl but no idea how accurate that is! Plus Chinese gender predictor says girl... 


X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

you know, SBB- they say that sometimes- if you look at how your belly "carries"- you can tell what you're having. Like- if your belly stays small and high- its a girl, and if your belly goes low and looks like a basketball under your shirt- its a boy .....its kinda hard to tell since you're ubber thin to begin with, but im banking on JESUS being a girl too...:thumbup:

When my sister had her two boys- she was HUGE...both of them came out 8 lbs 12 oz and 8 lbs 130z. When she had her girl- her belly stayed small- and my niece was only 5 lbs 9 oz. ...... one of my scrub techs that work with me- kinda the same thing- her first was a girl- which was over 9 lbs BUT now that we are waiting for her to have her 2nd ( which is a boy) - she looks like she is OVERDUE- her belly is nice and rotund.....

that may not be true for everyone- just some fun tid-bits :winkwink:


----------



## Linny

:wave: Del....ooh i shall bear that in mind!! Unfortunately I'm just bloat at the moment, and becos I'm quite slim the bloat is really obvious unless i wear something baggy :D

SBB.....OMG....Jesus is (possibly) a girl :haha: Will you find out at your scan?

Hmmm I'm not sure, I tend to refer to 'it' as he, but my mum is convinced its a girl and always says she. I don't have massive feelings either way :haha: Once i see it looking more baby, maybe then it'l be different :shrug: Were not gonna find out though :happydance:


----------



## Catwoman83

Goodmorning Ladies!!!!
Lots of love to you!!!!

I think I am going to put the brakes on mu exploring to other threads.
Not everyone is as welcoming! and Lash out quite easily...So I will 
stay where all the positive energy is!!!!


----------



## jam-on-toast

Catwoman83 said:


> Goodmorning Ladies!!!!
> Lots of love to you!!!!
> 
> I think I am going to put the brakes on mu exploring to other threads.
> Not everyone is as welcoming! and Lash out quite easily...So I will
> stay where all the positive energy is!!!!

:haha: have you been causing trouble? 

I had a funny turn today while out. :wacko: (See Journal) feeling a little better now.

Hope everyone is OK. I have to run right now but will catch up later on.


----------



## nevertogether

hi maca girls. just said goodbye to DH :cry: it never gets easier...155+ days to go...


----------



## AJThomas

nevertogether said:


> hi maca girls. just said goodbye to DH :cry: it never gets easier...155+ days to go...

:hugs::flower::hug::friends::hugs2:


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> hi maca girls. just said goodbye to DH :cry: it never gets easier...155+ days to go...

:hug: Aww im sorry hun!! Sending you lots of love today! :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

Catwoman83 said:


> Goodmorning Ladies!!!!
> Lots of love to you!!!!
> 
> I think I am going to put the brakes on mu exploring to other threads.
> Not everyone is as welcoming! and Lash out quite easily...So I will
> stay where all the positive energy is!!!!

yeah i tried to talk on the soy thread a couple of months ago...they all ignored me :shrug:

thats why i keep coming back to my maca buddies :hugs::thumbup:

never :hugs::hugs::hugs: lets hope you caught that eggie :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

AFM still no CH...im out of vitex, not gonna buy anymore, gonna go buy some maca and soy (if i can find it) next pay day


----------



## SBB

:hugs: never.... :( I'm glad you had a great time with dh though and got your ov Wednesday - how perfect!! We shall all be eagerly stalking you now! 

Dandy I really hope you ov soon... I know what it's like and I got so frustrated with it... :hugs: 

Linny yes I think we'll find out. I NEED to know!! :haha: 

Delia thanks hun that's interesting... My bump is low but I think that's cos bubs isn't big enough to be high up yet! But we'll see how it goes over the next few weeks.... :D

X x x


----------



## SBB

In fact dandy I'm wondering if you've had an anovulatory cycle? What are your cycles usually like?

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

i hope the maca does something and the soy :) oh im excited to try them now i just need AF to get here...


----------



## nevertogether

SBB thank you hun, stalk away :) not sure what the two 97.5's mean. hoping it doesn't mean anything bad. haven't had anything that low in any cycle before after O.


----------



## dandybrush

my cycles are normally 56 days (im guessing) except for the last one was a bit more than 84 days thats when i started the vitex, but last month was when i started charting so i have nothing to really go on :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

dandy i would flippin DIE if my cycle was that long!


----------



## dandybrush

haha why do you think i started on vitex?? im so ready for a normal cycle


----------



## nevertogether

i really think soy might do you wonders!


----------



## dandybrush

I have to get back to CD1 first  then maybe i can try it


----------



## Delilahsown

dandy- have you looked into either getting on some provera or some progesterone cream to bring on a bleed?


----------



## dandybrush

no i didnt really want to do that...


----------



## Delilahsown

my longest cycle was 52 days! every one before that- it just progressively got longer and longer...so I was probably only ovulating 4 or 5 times a year if even that. My midwife had put me on it- cycle before this one to bring on a bleed- this last cycle- i didn't need it- which I was hoping would be the case...just needed a little something to get my cycle kick-started.


----------



## dandybrush

are you just on maca alone delilah? or do you take other things too?


----------



## dandybrush

if my dr prescribed it then i'd do it but im not seeing her yet so we shall wait and see if the maca kicks in


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone...i'm back! I have been dipping in and reading how everyone is getting on but have tried to keep away from BnB a little because it can be sooo frustrating having such irregular cycles so I have no idea where I am so can't even have the excitement of testing each month.

After finishing my first lot of maca I bought some Organic Maca capsules which are 900mg each and take 2 per day. Have been feeling abit under the weather lately and been so bloated its unreal! Does anyone find maca does this or can ovulation cause bloating???

So with the bloating, feeling abit sick and sometimes sore bb's I did a test but bfn...maybe ovulation is around the corner so must pounce on the OH!

Wishing you all the best and baby dust to you all


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> hi maca girls. just said goodbye to DH :cry: it never gets easier...155+ days to go...


huge hugs Never:hugs::hugs:


Moon how you doing good to see you in here, try ebay as well for the Maca and when you are getting go for the organic powder :) I got mine off ebay! better value for money! your in the right here for advice on long cycles :flower:

Some was wondering about the great sperm race, I watched that on you tube something else and had me wondering the same how in god name do we even get pregnant! :nope:

How is every one else doing :hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

dandybrush said:


> are you just on maca alone delilah? or do you take other things too?

maca- but im also on folic acid, pre-nats, using pre-seed and this is my 2nd cycle on clomid- I have pcos so my eggs weren't maturing enough to release most times- just lazy ovaries :shrug:


----------



## snl41296

my dh takes maca so we will see what happens its his first month taking it


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies i hope you are all well :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well i have had some very sad news today that has put my sickness in to perspective. My freind whos twins were due to be born next week by c section has lost the little girl and she can't be born until they are ready to deliver the little boy. My heart aches for them i cant imagine what they must be going through :cry::cry: No more crying about my sickness. I am sorry to post bad news but i really don't know what to do and i knew that i could turn to my maca friends. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Linny

Awww sparkle, I'm so sorry!

It must be so devastating, you always think the final trimester your home and dry!

Your right it DOES put things in to perspective, something like this always does. Your friend is in my thoughts and I hope she gets through this difficult period :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope all is well despite this very sad news :cry::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Thanks Linny :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Everything seems to be ticking along here. How about you ? I cant believe how fast these weeks are flying by. I am not in the bathroom as much and have made it back to work :thumbup: I have a dating scan on the 14th of July i should be 12 weeks by then. Have you had a date for yours yet ?


----------



## AJThomas

Wow, sorry to hear about your friend Sparkle, it must be really hard, especially since she knows the little girl is gone and she has to deal with knowing she's still inside her until the little boy is born, that has to be rough.

On the other hand i'm happy to hear that you are not so friendly with the toilet anymore, and can get back to work and such. 

Hi Linny!!


----------



## Linny

I was supposed to have one on the 12th July at 11 weeks. 

Unfortunately I had to have a scan at 8 wks cos I'd been spotting, so now they've taken that as my dating scan :cry: and cancelled it! 

Ive a date for my 20wk one on the 13th September.....can no way wait that long, so I'm getting a private one in a couple of weeks :happydance: OH hadn't come with me either so its yet to feel real to him :wacko:

:wave: AJ


----------



## Delilahsown

oh Sparkle!:hugs: that is truly sad- but you are right- it does put things into perspective. Hope you're doing well!


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls! :hi:

sparkle - i'm so sorry to hear of that news hun :shrug: i hate that your friend had to go through that. how devastating.

on a brighter note though, 11 weeks even! wow, i remember when you were TTC and you announced.

linny - 10 weeks even for you hun! geez, your beans are growing SO fast!


----------



## sparkle05

Thanks AJ it is very difficult especially as we have been referring to them by name for the last couple of weeks and not twin 1 and twin 2 as we did in the beginning. You just don't expect it do you :cry:

I too am rather glad that my relationship with the toilet is coming to an end. It has been no fun i can tell you. I am also managing to sleep through the whole night without having to get up and be sick :thumbup: 

How are things with you ? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Delilahsown said:


> oh Sparkle!:hugs: that is truly sad- but you are right- it does put things into perspective. Hope you're doing well!

Yes it does :hugs: I am doing much better thank you. Feeling a little bit more human lol. I am glad to be back amongst the maca girls and posting again. Hope you are well :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

nevertogether said:


> hi girls! :hi:
> 
> sparkle - i'm so sorry to hear of that news hun :shrug: i hate that your friend had to go through that. how devastating.
> 
> on a brighter note though, 11 weeks even! wow, i remember when you were TTC and you announced.
> 
> linny - 10 weeks even for you hun! geez, your beans are growing SO fast!

Thanks never. I know i cant believe it either 11 weeks :happydance: Hope everything is ok for you ? I'm looking forward to your BFP announcement very soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i've been trying not to symptom spot, but i still am. LOL. i woke up at 11 today and fell back asleep at 5pm. have been peeing EVERY hour. i've been getting dizzy when i get up every time, but this last time i was VERY dizzy like to the point of almost passing out! right now i am just going to note it down as stress though since DH just left yesterday.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Sparkle: Sending mashussive love and support to you all right now. It's heartbreaking news.

Hi ladies!


----------



## sparkle05

Linny said:


> I was supposed to have one on the 12th July at 11 weeks.
> 
> Unfortunately I had to have a scan at 8 wks cos I'd been spotting, so now they've taken that as my dating scan :cry: and cancelled it!
> 
> Ive a date for my 20wk one on the 13th September.....can no way wait that long, so I'm getting a private one in a couple of weeks :happydance: OH hadn't come with me either so its yet to feel real to him :wacko:
> 
> :wave: AJ

Oh linny that's rubbish isn't it :growlmad: I would definitely book a private one as well if that happened to me. OH will love it. It's the only time Mr dee is lost for words so i get five minutes peace lol.


----------



## sparkle05

Ooh never how exciting. How long until you see DH again. I cant imagine what you go through every time you have to say goodbye. I really hope that this is your month :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you hun :hug: next is november/december depending on what his unit gives him for r&r from deployment. hoping we caught the eggy so so so so much.


----------



## sparkle05

Thanks jam :hi: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

sparkle05 said:


> Thanks AJ it is very difficult especially as we have been referring to them by name for the last couple of weeks and not twin 1 and twin 2 as we did in the beginning. You just don't expect it do you :cry:
> 
> I too am rather glad that my relationship with the toilet is coming to an end. It has been no fun i can tell you. I am also managing to sleep through the whole night without having to get up and be sick :thumbup:
> 
> How are things with you ? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm doing ok, AF is done!:happydance: So back to the :sex: I'm not gonna stress about it too much.


----------



## AJThomas

Keeping my eye on you Never!!


----------



## Linny

Sparkle......hmmm I hope that works with my OH, a nice bit of peace and quiet :D

Never....oooooooooh I LOVE symptom spotting!! Poor you having DH leave must be so hard. We are here for you hun xxxxx


----------



## nevertogether

linny - sparkle - SBB - what were your first symptoms you noticed?


----------



## sparkle05

I think it was my sense of smell. I remember thinking that i was out that month but then i went off to work and when i went down to the kitchen for the babies dinner the smell overwhelmed me. Then the very sore boobs kicked in :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Linny

At the time I didn't see these as symptoms but here they are.....

Stingy nipples, only for a day and pretty soon after I ovulated

Bloated, much worse than when AF was due as I could't due up my jeans

I just went straight off drinking tea and I drank alot normally!

Kept getting cramps like AF was coming.

sore boobs, but just like before AF.....two weeks later they were agony!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Never - Oh you must be so sad...but just think of this....you have the 2ww to keep you occupied. When are you testing?

Dandy - I agree with SBB, that cycle kinda looks anovulatory.

SBB - My girlfriend who just delivered last week had a girl and her tummy was small and high...she was soooo cute! 

Sparkle -that is such horrible news. Do the Dr's know what caused this tragedy. I will pray that she makes it throught his hard time. sooooo sorry to hear this.

Celtic - chart is looking good hun.

Delia - how are you doing? 


Hi Linny and AJ!!!

Nothing new here...just ticking along. I am having the same af symptoms...sore boobs etc....so just waiting...I have no idea what cd I am on so I will have to just wait and see.


----------



## nevertogether

thanks ttc :hugs: testing the 14th of 15th probably not sure if i will be able to bring myself to though!


----------



## Linny

:wave: ttc.......you know this will probably be the month you'l catch the egg :D


----------



## sparkle05

Thanks TTC. They wont know until they deliver and they have been told maybe they may never know. I'm hoping that they find a reason. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

never -well my fxed are crossed that you caught that eggy....are you a shy tester like me. I just hate seeing the BFPs.

Linny - Oh that would be so nice...it will be bitter sweet though as then I will spend the entire pregnancy wondering if this damn fibroid is taking the nutrients away from the baby. I am on the fence about that. I just figure getting the surgery will take some of that worry away.

Sparkle - Oh I hope they get some answers! So sorry for them.

TNT - how are you doing? Have you gotten over that carbon monoxide pain yet?


----------



## AJThomas

Never you're just saying that, in a few days your POAS addiction will kick in and you'll feel like a junkie with withdrawal symptoms if you have no sticks to pee on.:haha:


----------



## nevertogether

AJ - haha, no it's really hard for me. i don't want to see a :bfn: i will truly be gutted knowing i have to wait until nov/dec to try again :cry: so i'm going to do my best and hold out like ttc has in the past. i have a spot on 14 day LP so if i get to 15 or 16 there is a good chance. so i might wait until then.


----------



## AJThomas

Yeah Never, so far your LPs have been 14 days consistently so if you get to day 15 with no spotting then we can start pushing for you to test!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok never....we have 10 days to go! I am living thruogh you this month if you dont mind...so i will count down with you.


----------



## nevertogether

yay ttc! i'm so happy i have someone to count with :) i can't wait. only got to talk to DH once today. he made it to kosovo safely about 8 hours ago. i hate going this long without talking to him, but at least i'm almost one day down from being away from him. after the first week, i do a lot better..so just have to get through this one.


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww I can only imagine how you feel! Well I hope these 155 days go by really fast...and during that time you get your bfp!


----------



## jam-on-toast

nevertogether said:


> thanks ttc :hugs: testing the 14th of 15th probably not sure if i will be able to bring myself to though!

Me too :thumbup: :happydance: 

(Although, I know I'll poas on Friday. :dohh:

I hope you have caught the egg this month Never, you sure deserve to :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Just a quick one! 

Sparkle I'm so sorry about your friend, it's just so sad :cry: 

Glad you are feeling a little better... 


I have forgotten everything from the last 5 pages I just read :haha: sorry

Never my first symptoms were tender boobs, cramps, I had lots of brown spotting and some creamy CM, I also had 3 lots of red blood. Possibly quite irritable but not sure that's a symptom :haha: 

Let us know your symptoms and it will jog my memory into remembering the rest!! 

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## TntArs06

Hi girls! :hug::friends:

I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. :happydance: I just read through the posts.....

Sparkle- I am soo sorry to hear of this tragic news. I really hope they can figure out why it happened. That is so sad. My prayers go out to your friend.:hugs:

Never- Im really hoping you catch that eggy. It would be such great news. We are ALL gonna stalk your charts now. :haha:

SBB and Linny- I cant believe you guys are that far already. Time has gone by soo fast. Glad your starting to feel better and not living in the bathroom anymore. :happydance:

TTC- I am doing better from that awful carbon dioxide. I still can't sleep on my side though. But its a little better thank you. How are you doing? I read all you posts to everyone and didn't see how you were. :hugs:

AFM- Im slowly getting better. Yesterday I picked up my three legged dog to take him outside to go potty and I felt something sorta twinge inside me. And now today im in ALOT of pain. Im sitting here waiting for the pain meds to kick in. I guess I wont be lifting him anymore. LOL :haha: My dr. told me I could go ahead and inseminate this cycle so tonight I think were going to do it. I have no clue if I have o'd or not cause I been taking a break from the charting (i was going insane). But I do know that I O'd around cd 21...22. for the past couple cycles so im assuming it will be the same this one. IF the surgery hasn't thrown my body outta balance. We shall see I guess. WOW this is long post. :dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

glad to see you are doing better TNT...yeah make sure you dont life anything for a while. 

I am doing ok, thanks for asking....I am just waiting...got a call from teh hospital that they might have to change mys urgery to the 4th which isnt good because my dad is supposed to be coming here to visit. My grilfriend who just had a baby had it via c-section and she is in so much pain, it has me a bit afraid now, cuz my surgery will be similiar to a c-section. I am really hoping the pain wont be as bad as it has been for her. Anyway, I wont know till I am in it I guess.


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - you so deserve your :bfp: soon honey. so much! 

tnt - i hope that you feel better soon. i hate that you have to be in this pain, but it is getting you just one step closer!

sbb - not much to report here. been getting dizzy and lightheaded when standing and frequent urination. also a few twinges here and there. only 5DPO though so i'm thinking most of that can be attributed to my stress level after DH leaving


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> glad to see you are doing better TNT...yeah make sure you dont life anything for a while.
> 
> I am doing ok, thanks for asking....I am just waiting...got a call from teh hospital that they might have to change mys urgery to the 4th which isnt good because my dad is supposed to be coming here to visit. My grilfriend who just had a baby had it via c-section and she is in so much pain, it has me a bit afraid now, cuz my surgery will be similiar to a c-section. I am really hoping the pain wont be as bad as it has been for her. Anyway, I wont know till I am in it I guess.

That is such a bummer that you have to wait. I would still TTC this month cuz you never know. the pain isn't bad if you stay on top of it with the medication. If I were you I would request to stay overnight so you can get a morphine drip. That really helps with the first couple days. I pray that you have a very successful surgery. Make sure you take some time off for at least a week....if not more. So you can make a full recovery. Yes, your dad will be visiting but you need to get this surgery done so you can TTC again. Maybe your dad can help you out. He will probably like that. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> ttc - you so deserve your :bfp: soon honey. so much!
> 
> tnt - i hope that you feel better soon. i hate that you have to be in this pain, but it is getting you just one step closer!
> 
> sbb - not much to report here. been getting dizzy and lightheaded when standing and frequent urination. also a few twinges here and there. only 5DPO though so i'm thinking most of that can be attributed to my stress level after DH leaving

Thank you hun. I am indeed one step closer. Lets just hope I can get a BFP in a few months. I really hope you get yours this cycle. You definitely deserve this and so does your DH. :hugs: You for sure know your cycle inside and out. Did you have all these signs before?


----------



## nevertogether

the last time that i got dizzy & light headed was the last cycle that DH and i got to try. it was to the point where i had to sit down and stop everything. also had a lot of hot flashes then too. DH was convinced i had a chemical PG that cycle since AF was late, VERY light, and i had so many symptoms including brown discharge, spotting, etc. the twinges, no i never have. the frequent urination actually comes and goes. i notice i do it a lot more at home than at work, so i guess i will see if the amount the bathroom increases at work too.


----------



## SBB

Never I did have dizzy spells too... I get them quite a lot anyway but it was more I'm sure... Fingers toes legs everything crossed you will get your bfp! 

TNT glad you're recovering ok, stop lifting things!! I hope having been 'cleaned out' means you'll get your bfp really soon :hugs: 

Ttc maybe you could change the date for your dad coming? I know it's hard but try not to stress too much about the surgery... I am sure it will go just fine and will help you get that bfp :D 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks never! I hope we both get ours v. soon.


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks SBB...You are right, it doesnt help to stress. My dad only has this week off to come. he is a teacher and in the process of getting his PHD so he really has no free time. He has 1 week, worse case I will change it to the week after the 11th and leave it at that. I really hope this time flys by and I dont think about it to much...LOL


----------



## dandybrush

ttcbaby117 said:


> Dandy - I agree with SBB, that cycle kinda looks anovulatory.
> 
> Sparkle -that is such horrible news. Do the Dr's know what caused this tragedy. I will pray that she makes it throught his hard time. sooooo sorry to hear this.
> 
> Nothing new here...just ticking along. I am having the same af symptoms...sore boobs etc....so just waiting...I have no idea what cd I am on so I will have to just wait and see.

so you guys think AF is on the way without Oving??

sparkle :hugs::hugs: so sorry to hear such sad news at a suposed to be happy time in your friends lives, my thoughts are with you and your friends for the safe delivery of their little boy 

never - i have a new plan...im gonna buy more vitex (give it longer to kick in) and maca so ill do them together :) thats the new plan


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Gals!

Never- fx'd for you- I know you miss DH terribly- but TRY not to stress...easier said than done, I know- but less stress and anxiety for you means better growing enviroment for a nice sticky beanie!:dust:

Im doing alright TTC- 6DPO today. I've decided that im gonna wait until my actual test day- which is july 13th to test...since 1. I only have one test in my possesion, 2. I don't like building up the anxiety leading to the end of the 2WW, and 3. I am clinging on the hopes that I won't have to spend any more money on ANY more tests this cycle- opk or hpt :thumbup:

my temp shot way up yesterday- but I when I added that I had a fever- ff put some dotted lines in there. I had a mild case of gastroenteritis- which thank goodness has subsided. all I did yesterday was :sleep: It's hard not to be the symptom detective but when you notice EVERYTHING that you didn't before- you can only be hopeful:thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Dandy I wonder if af might not even come and you'll go straight onto the next cycle, sometimes af comes, sometimes it just skips one... It may not be that but only time will tell :shrug: 

Hey Delia :wave: will be stalking your chart for the next few days :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Wispyshadow

Never: We are in the 2ww together, hope it flies by and has BFP's on testing day!!!!!!!! 

Tnt: You better be taking it easy girl! Hope your pain is not as bad today. OUCH! I think it is really hard when you are feeling good to remember to not be too active. Prayers going out for you.

TTC: I'm sorry you are so worried.....hang in there. I'll be praying for you!

Hope all my US Maca Sisters had a wonderful holiday! I was at work but got to see some fireworks out the window. LAME!
Hopeful that the little twinges, similar to little cramps I have been feeling is leading up to implantation....come on little egg: I hope you are fertilized and sticky!!!! FXFXFX!
Hugs to you all!


----------



## TntArs06

Never- I hope you dont have too many dizzy spells thats scary. But I have seen a documentry where the woman kept fainting and she didn't know she was preg and it ended up she was. So maybe this is a sign. I sure hope so girl. That would be such a blessing. :hugs:

SBB- I sure hope your right. I been trying to take it easy. But you know us women can't just sit still. I feel the need to clean in stuff. LOL but im just a clean freak. I will definitely stop lifting things and bending over.

Delia- Sorry you have been sick. Get some rest hun. FX for you that you get your BFP!

Wispy- I have missed you. :hugs: Im definitely trying to take it wasy. Sometimes easier said than done. LOL I sure hop you get a BFP this cycle. FX for you hun. I will stalk ya until we all know something. :hugs::hugs: Take care hun.


----------



## dandybrush

i would like something to happen sbb :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - I am not sure that you will have af....I know you dont want to try anything like provera to bring on af so I guess the only thing to do is wait it out.

Delia - I understand waiting it out...and YES it is impossible to NOT symptoms spot. I am trying my hardest though.

Thanks Winston - I am hoping the time goes by fast and it is over and done with.


----------



## dandybrush

so do we think i might be back on CD 1 then?


----------



## dandybrush

gosh this is confusing...i need to get paid so i can go and buy more stuff


----------



## SBB

Dandy with an anovulatory where you don't get af it's very hard to tell if/when you're back at cd1 unless you have regular cycles. It's just a possibility... 

Hope it sorts itself out though... 


Morning all :wave: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

hi SBB! 

temp up to 98.0 today. when i was making waffles i noticed i was very wet down there :blush: went and checked and lots of creamy CM. sigh. i don't know how you girls do this every cycle. this is my first 2WW actually charting and knowing my signs and it's driving me mad!


----------



## SBB

Aw never I know it's awful symptom spotting! Especially when any and everything seems like something you've never had before! 

Lots of creamy cm is a common symptom though... I don't want to spend the 2ww telling you how great your symptoms are though... When you get so built up it makes it 10x harder if af arrives... 

Obviously praying af doesn't show... But if I'm not that positive about your symptoms I'm not being mean just trying not to build you up too much! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## ice88

today i got spotting... i stopped take maca 2days ago..
ladies, have u ever got spotting like me?


----------



## SBB

We don't know where in your cycle you are ice?? 

X x x


----------



## Wispyshadow

Never: Hooray for temp being up:) I have been having twinges of pain, like mild crampy pains off and on the past two days. I am praying its implantation:) We are one week closer to testing day. If I can hold out until then. Usually by DPO10 I am running out to buy a couple of boxes of tests. 

Ice: I myself haven't had an issue with spotting while taking maca. I have only been taking it for a couple of months though. I guess it would depend on how regular you were before. Where are you in your cycle?

SBB: So, can you feel the little one moving around yet? 

I am going to get some breakfast and go to the gym. I haven't been in over a week due to vacation and being at the hospital with someone for the birth of their baby. I feel all flabby and bleh...hahaha! My DH was advised in order to get his motility up besides taking all the supplements I have him on we need to be BD'ing 4 days a week at minimum....he is all excited now. He was grinning ear to ear proclaiming he had a prescription for sex....lol. Yeah that gets me in the mood..hahaha!
I have people cutting a giant hole in the side of my upstairs to put in a window. We are getting ready to make another bedroom in our house so I can have a nursery downstairs. eeeeee! I can't wait to decorate! My girls will be in the big room upstairs and we are so ready to turn it into a girly paradise. FUN!!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm super lucky that DH and i's visit last week drained our accounts, haha, so i can't even test until i get paid. the earliest, the 13th. which is just a day before AF is due anyway. :happydance:


----------



## SBB

That's all v exciting wispy! Lol at your dh and his 'sex prescription' :haha: 

Nope not felt any movement yet... Hopefully in the next few weeks i will... 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies, just stopping in for a quick hello.

Hope you are all are doing well....


----------



## Linny

Oooooh I'm so excitid......there are lots of you in the 2WW so you'l be able to symptom spot together!

I have to say in the 11 cycles previous to my BFP, I had EVERY symptom in the book. I spent loads of time researching them and then feeling like I had them. The month I actually got it was a total shock, all my symptoms were on reflection once I thought about it, so I had nothing massively obvious!

Saying that alot of ladies have tons of symptoms so I'm looking forward to having a daily report on all of them :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

Linny - did you find that your symptoms mimicked those of normal af cycles?


----------



## Linny

:wave: ttc :D

Yeah I didn't feel pregnant at all, my 'symptoms' did feel like normal AF (aside from going off drinking tea). Had cramps for about a week before, was convinced I was gonna have a 7 day LP cos they were just the same as AF. 

Its weird but I remember I'd had a week off work and then gone back when AF was due and my shirt was really tight around my stomach....I felt really bloated and that is really why I tested cos it was a little more so than normal :lol:


----------



## yazzy

Just a quick hello....

Never...fingers crossed this is your month!

Sparkle....so very sorry to hear your friends sad new, truely devastating. My friend lost her little girl 4 weeks before she was due, this was 3 years ago now but still we talk about her. I hope they are able to stay strong and cherish their little boy.

SBB and Linny....good to hear your little maca babes are doing well.

Kelster...how are you getting on?

ttc...hope its your turn for a bfp soon!

And to everyone else...HELLO!!!!

I'm thinking ovulation is happening around now or just around the corner for me....such ridiculously long cycles so no idea where I am but bb's are getting really sore and uncomfortable, have been bloated and cervix is high, soft and feels a little open - although not sure about that.


----------



## jam-on-toast

ice88 said:


> today i got spotting... i stopped take maca 2days ago..
> ladies, have u ever got spotting like me?

How long have you been taking Maca for and what day of your cycle are you on?

Maybe some of the girls can help you out if they have a little more info hunnie.

I've not taken any for 3 days now and i haven't had any bleeding/spotting!


----------



## nevertogether

same here, i quit taking it on saturday, so 3 days for me too..and no spotting or bleeding.


----------



## jam-on-toast

nevertogether said:


> same here, i quit taking it on saturday, so 3 days for me too..and no spotting or bleeding.

:thumbup:

Hope it stays that way too Never :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

thanks hun, a bit down today.. been well over 24 hours since i've talked to DH. i've seen a few guys from his unit online, but not him. making me wonder why. my head gets the best of me sometimes. just hoping for an e-mail, a text, a call, just something. on a better note, keeping my PMA going strong and hoping for a nice temp tomorrow! :)


----------



## jam-on-toast

FX for that temp tomorrow. I'll be watching your chart from now on :wink: I can't believe we are in the 2ww already. (I'm not counting on mine this month though - but I'm not too fussed as i have a new hob, nanny and some Summer with my DD!)

Ahh, I know how you feel though Never, it's hard on us when our men are away. My DH's job takes him away a lot (and even before DD) it would drive me insane if I had no contact from him in 12hrs.

But, we must remember that they are working hard, and tired and they don't see things the way we do...Like, HELLO call me, jump online!! :haha:

It still drives me crazy and we've been together for 7yrs and he still goes away the same amount of time each year, at the same time each year - so, it's not like I don't expect it :dohh: 

You'll be good.x.x.

ETA: I have a new JOB, not a new HOB!!!


----------



## nevertogether

haha, i was wondering what a new HOB was :haha: well, just when i posted that my mother in law facebooked me and told me that she heard from him today. he can only call USA numbers from the magic jack and doesn't have internet yet, so he hopes to message me tomorrow. sigh. wait. wait. wait. how many DPO are you jam?


----------



## jam-on-toast

:haha: Well a hob in UK English is the top part of an oven!

Great news on MIL getting in touch with you. WTF is a magic jack? or am I being stupid?

Well, NOW I'm 8DPO, since I found my 2nd OPK from CD11...I've been getting some really weird happenings...But since thi sis my 1st month checking CP, CM etc, I don't know if it's normal or not? 

I tested today as I have them here, in the PM. BFN. But I figured it would be.

Not due AF until 15th, but will have another POAS friday, should be 11DPO then!

How's about you NeveR?


----------



## nevertogether

i'm not sure what a HOB is in the U.S.A. maybe the House Of Blues :haha: as for a magic jack. it's really cool. you plug it into your computer and then plug your phone into it and you can make calls to the U.S.A and Canada for a small price each month. no crazy rates or anything! 

what happenings are you having? i'm 6DPO, so not far behind. might even say 5DPO because i got tons of cramps on what FF is saying 1DPO. to the point i couldn't sit or move or anything.

i have no clue how to check for CP. every time that i try it..it always feels the same to me. :shrug: however, CM is much easier. way too early for your :bfp: hun so soldier on! i am due the 14th, but trying to stick it out until the 15th


----------



## jam-on-toast

Ahhh, Magic jack sounds cool. Now, he needs to hook it up to GERMANY!!!! That'll stop you worrying so much :hugs:

I just checked on google maps where you are - very, very west to us. 

Yeah, I know it's so early to check, I'm obsessed - I need to sort myself :blush: Well, before I sorted my OPk on FF I was one day behind, so I'm goin on 7/8DPO.

My happenings!!! :haha: I've been having crazy cramps, I almost fainted whilst out on Sunday and they've been on going since. Last night, all through the night I was in pain, I had to take pain killers, same today and it wiped me out. I had to sleep. DH is worried too! I could be anaemic though as when I was in the tub last night and toilet today, I had stars - literally seeing stars like in the cartoons.

My tits are thick with big veins and tender, but I can't really go by that as this is really the first CHECKING month for me.....Arghhhh, so hard!!!

I'm so HORNY too, which isn't so bad as I'm usually hyped, but at the minute I'm crazy...

So, you also stopped with the Maca a few days ago, any particular reason?


----------



## TntArs06

Hi girls, :hi::hi:

Just stopping in to see how ya'll are doing.

Why do some of you stop taking the maca for a few days? I have been taking mine everyday for the past couple months. :dohh:

Wispy- I bet your DH is just loving his new script. :winkwink::wohoo: You new room sounds awesome. Your girls are going to love a new girl paradise. :awww:

AFM- Still in recovery mode. Doing ok. Finally slept on my side last night. Never know how much you miss that until you can't do it. Probably going back to work in the salon this coming up Tuesday. Sorta getting bored at home...but Iwant to make sure I fully recover. 

Hope you guys are all doing well! 
:hugs:


----------



## jam-on-toast

TntArs06 said:


> Hi girls, :hi::hi:
> 
> Just stopping in to see how ya'll are doing.
> 
> Why do some of you stop taking the maca for a few days? I have been taking mine everyday for the past couple months. :dohh:
> 
> Wispy- I bet your DH is just loving his new script. :winkwink::wohoo: You new room sounds awesome. Your girls are going to love a new girl paradise. :awww:
> 
> AFM- Still in recovery mode. Doing ok. Finally slept on my side last night. Never know how much you miss that until you can't do it. Probably going back to work in the salon this coming up Tuesday. Sorta getting bored at home...but Iwant to make sure I fully recover.
> 
> Hope you guys are all doing well!
> :hugs:

:flower: Hi, I only take mine to sort out my PMT.. So, it's recommended for CD: 1-14, or there abouts!

Not sure about the other lovelies!


----------



## TntArs06

LOL this may sound dumb but what pmt?


----------



## jam-on-toast

TntArs06 said:


> LOL this may sound dumb but what pmt?

Sorry! Pre-Menstrual tension...Mood swings, breakouts, cramps etc.x.x.x.


----------



## nevertogether

jam - just talked to DH on web cam for 30 minutes ahhh. his unit is actually relieving a friend of mines. it's so funny, he is in an aviation unit so he runs into so many of my friends from basic training and our job training. he had people tell him when i got there that someone was already looking for him, and it was my friend ashby. haha. all through training he had my friends introducing themselves and saying "hey, we know your wife!" haha he can't hide! :haha:

i hope you get some more definitive symptoms jam. i hate all the dizziness and stuff you have been getting. fainting sounds horrible, and hopefully it isn't anything too horrible. 

i was actually closer to czech this weekend in hohenfels, germany. that is where DH was stationed for training. mannheim is much further west.


----------



## nevertogether

oh, forgot to add why i stopped. i only stopped because i wanted to stop all my herbs as soon as I ovulated when DH and i shot. didn't want to take my chances with taken anything so i've stopped it all until i get a :bfp: or :bfn:


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya gorgeous girlies:wave::hugs:

Never...You sound like your doing top banana babe:thumbup:....I so hope that the days fly by and Mr Stork brings you that much wanted :bfp::hugs: Was it Jenny or Gail that said this month?? I shall keep storking (excuse the accidental sp mistake and unintentional pun! :dohh::rofl:) that chart:hugs:

Jam...I have everything crossed for you to hun....I'm only a couple of days behind you guys:happydance:

TNT...glad you're on the mend sweetheart:hugs: Take it easy if you're going back to work hun. 

Sparkle....Hope you are doing ok sweets:hugs: My heart goes out to your friend Hun...So very sad and I guess a time when no words feel like the right words...Big Love to you all:hugs:

Linny & SBB....glad things seem to be ticking along nicely with you both:hugs:

Dandy...YAY....You're jumping on the maca train....well officially:winkwink::hugs:

AJ...Glad that nasty Ol Hag has buggered off and left you now....hopefully for 9mths!:hugs:

Kel....I hope you're having a wonderful holiday:hugs:
regarding the maca dose hun....I'm not sure it was just a thought. I know it was the cycle that I upped it to 3000mg that it began to work....but everyone is different. Maybe give it go and see how you are:hugs:

TTC...Hope everything works out time wise for you hun with your dad visiting and your surgery:hugs: What have you been upto of late?

Heeeeelllllooooo....to all the other maca lovelys.....I hope you are all ok:hugs:

AFM....No symptoms to report...trying to remain level-headed about all this....instead of :loopy: like usual:dohh::rofl: 
Feeling quite chuffed with myself thou today as I'm now only 1.5lb away from a stone and a half weightloss in 8wks:happydance::happydance:
I went with my SIL today to a gorgeous nursery shop and she ordered her travel system and cotbed....
talk about sent the ol' ovaries piiiiiiiiiinging:winkwink:....One day WelshRose....Now be patient:trouble::haha:

Big :hug: and Ooooodles of Love :kiss:


----------



## nevertogether

welsh - you are doing wonderful on the weight loss hun! :hugs: it was gail that said this month :)


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Babe! I so hope her prediction is right for you:hugs:....I'll be hoping for my christmas bfp even more then:winkwink: xx


----------



## dandybrush

WelshRose said:


> Hiya gorgeous girlies:wave::hugs:
> 
> Linny & SBB....glad things seem to be ticking along nicely with you both:hugs:
> 
> Dandy...YAY....You're jumping on the maca train....well officially:winkwink::hugs:
> 
> AJ...Glad that nasty Ol Hag has buggered off and left you now....hopefully for 9mths!:hugs:
> 
> AFM....No symptoms to report...trying to remain level-headed about all this....instead of :loopy: like usual:dohh::rofl:
> Feeling quite chuffed with myself thou today as I'm now only 1.5lb away from a stone and a half weightloss in 8wks:happydance::happydance:
> I went with my SIL today to a gorgeous nursery shop and she ordered her travel system and cotbed....
> talk about sent the ol' ovaries piiiiiiiiiinging:winkwink:....One day WelshRose....Now be patient:trouble::haha:
> 
> Big :hug: and Ooooodles of Love :kiss:


:thumbup: awesome work on the weightloss welshie :happydance:

yep, im gonna buy some maca on thurs/fri when i can and am hoping it and the vitex together can do something :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm kind of nervous that i am 5DPO instead of 6. i had tons of cramping CD18. to the point i couldn't even stand and had to sit down. my temps say CD17, but my CD18 temp wasn't very accurate. i didn't go to bed until midnight and had some beers that night too. do you think that would have made my temp higher than usual 5 hours later? because if my temp is lower than 97.4 that morning of CD18 then it moves my O date to that.


----------



## WelshRose

I hope so hun:hugs:
I know I thought about vitex but if I'm honest I read so many iffy comments about it it put me off. ....And maca...well take a peak at my charts on my homepage and you'll understand the spotting anovulatory mess that I was in...Maca sorted it as I was and still am taking nothing else:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

never :shrug: my fingers are crossed for you


----------



## nevertogether

CD17 or 18 is just fine with me, lol. it just would mean a matter of when i would be testing :)


----------



## WelshRose

Never...I've just peeked at your chart babe...I think as long as you had 3hrs of unbroken sleep then it's probably ok sweets...looks good to me:thumbup:
As for the :beer: babe...I don't drink so don't really know how much it would effect the temps...sorry:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

welshie so it took you a couple of months on maca to fix you up?


----------



## nevertogether

2WW is KILLING me :haha:


----------



## kelster823

hi ladies :hi:

man what a weekend and only getting more excited for this Saturday- TWO WEEKS of nothing but beach- relaxation- friends- family and FUN FUN FUN.. I am packed and ready to goooooooo

I have caught up on everyone's posts and to many to even comment back

I see some are in the TWW...........SWEET!!!!!! and I pray while I am gone you ALL GET BIG BEAUTIFUL :bfp:

I see some have some sad storiesd and I am so sorry that has happened....

I might not be on so much this week, as it has been REALLY HOT HOT HOT (over the 100degree mark) and they have had a few black outs in NJ and I am trying not to use to much power

but I will check in from time to time before we leave on Saturday morning.. 

you can also see I am still at a stand still for O or even a period so I have started up again on my progestrone cream so I can just get a frigin period and start all over again :) hopefully this will work and get my body back in order

:hugs: to all


----------



## dandybrush

have an awesome holiday kel :) soooo looking forward to mine in Aug


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Kel....sorry babe...I had you all packed up and lying on a beach already....hope you have a fab time. Will you be away from us for a whole 2wks???....:cry::sad2::cry:....Seriously thou babe....ENJOY...You deserve a nice relaxing break:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Dandy....I think I'd been on it for 2mths taking 2000mg, the third month I upped it to 3000mg and managed to O after having not O for 7mths....:shhh:so far so good!:shhh::lol: xx


----------



## kelster823

:rofl: welshie nope not yet... I WISH but I don't want it to come to quickly cause then it will be over that much sooner, I mean we are going back to Maine in Sept for a long weekend (my cousin's wedding reception) 

and I actually decided to stop taking the Maca for the time being.. I am just taking my pre-natals and Femaprin 

Thanks Dandy.. I bet you can't wait.. :) I see you are at a stand still too-DAMMIT!!!!

hey anyone on Facebook here? PM me your email addy and we can become friends :)


----------



## dandybrush

aww kel you havent oved either?? i just noticed :hugs: its sucky isnt it :grr:


----------



## dandybrush

what is the recommended dose for maca?


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> aww kel you havent oved either?? i just noticed :hugs: its sucky isnt it :grr:


nope honey I haven't... FF took it away from me with that huge temp dip last week :( :( :(


----------



## WelshRose

It's between 1000mg and 3000mg a day hun, taken in the morning or early afternoon but not in the evening. I pop all mine first thing in the morning that way I don't forget:dohh::lol:


----------



## dandybrush

haha for some reason i cant swallow big tabs in the morning...my throat is smaller :shrug: so i've been doing the vitex at night (but i keep forgetting to take it) i would rather do it in the morning, so i hope that maca is smaller than vitex so i can


----------



## WelshRose

It's about the size of a paracetamol capsule hun...I usually do 3 at a time...all 6 in one go makes me gag:dohh::rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

:o 3 at once omg!! lol i cant swallow the paracetamol capsules...might have to do it in the arvo then :wacko:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww bless you hun:hugs: My brother is the same...he can't swallow any tablets at anytime of day:nope: I have in the past taken them around 4-5pm and it hasn't kept me up all night:winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

lol yeah its taken along time to be able to swallow tabs, i can do small round ones the long caps scare me...thats why i sometimes cant do the vitex its like the paracetamol ones too so i just go without that day


----------



## WelshRose

Right ladies....I'm off up the wooden hill to the land of nod....:sleep:......Sweetdreams everyone xxxx


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies! I'm all caught up at last!

Welshie thanks, I hope this is the last of AF for the next 9 months or so too. 

Kel enjoy ur vacation and stay out the sun!

Never I told u the 2ww would get u!! Loooool! I'll be VERY surprised if you do manage to hold off on testing until 14dpo.


----------



## Wispyshadow

Nightie night Welsh!!! Hope all is great.

Just passing the time and thinking about all the symptoms that could be a little eggie implanting....hmmmmm!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow ladies you are all so chatty today!!!

Never - I know with me more than 3 beers affect my temp but anything under that I am ok. I think everyone is different though.

Dandy - I have that problem swallowing them in the morning. I find drinking some water first and then trying to take the tablets work. I actually moved to powder now for that reason.

Kel - Oh I have my fingers crossed you can put this wacky cycle behind you!

Welsh - glad to see you are doing ok!

Wispy - I hope it is an eggy implanting!

Ok guys, I am trying not to get excited but the nurse who schedules surgery emailed me today to say she might be able to fit me in next week Wednesday....woohoo...now I am scared...hahahaha....I hope all goes well! I will find out tomorrow for sure.


----------



## SBB

Oooh I hope they do fit you in TTC! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

oh ttc hope it happens for you :)

maybe i should try the powder, what do put the powder with? how do you take it?


----------



## Wispyshadow

Dandy: a lot of people drink it in tea, I have put it in a chocolate milkshake, it tastes like dirt so its almost like a mudpie...hahaha:)

TTC: Oh wow! That is soon, I hope they can fit you in! I'll keep praying.


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: gals!! i've been at work for 10 hours and i think i just went through 10 pages to catch up!

dandy- you can mix your powder in some OJ or tang, but if the pills make you gag- you might not be able to palate the powder- OR you can mix it into a shake- it will cover to taste and makes it easier to go down.


----------



## TntArs06

Oh TTC....I am soo happy that you can get in sooner. That would be awesome and I think you will just great! =) Stay positive and Im sure the day of your surgery they will give you something for the anxiety to help relax you better.

Welsh- yes I am doing better. Thank you. Just keep trucking along to get better.

Last night I used the softcup and inseminated last night. My doc said to go ahead with it this month sense Iwill be nice and "clean." My only worry is that I been on these pain meds for my surgery. I plan on stopping them next week. But still worries me. Lets hope though. I want to do one of those readings like you guys did but OH told me not to waste our money on it. Boo =(


----------



## TntArs06

WelshRose said:


> Hiya gorgeous girlies:wave::hugs:
> 
> Never...You sound like your doing top banana babe:thumbup:....I so hope that the days fly by and Mr Stork brings you that much wanted :bfp::hugs: Was it Jenny or Gail that said this month?? I shall keep storking (excuse the accidental sp mistake and unintentional pun! :dohh::rofl:) that chart:hugs:
> 
> Jam...I have everything crossed for you to hun....I'm only a couple of days behind you guys:happydance:
> 
> TNT...glad you're on the mend sweetheart:hugs: Take it easy if you're going back to work hun.
> 
> Sparkle....Hope you are doing ok sweets:hugs: My heart goes out to your friend Hun...So very sad and I guess a time when no words feel like the right words...Big Love to you all:hugs:
> 
> Linny & SBB....glad things seem to be ticking along nicely with you both:hugs:
> 
> Dandy...YAY....You're jumping on the maca train....well officially:winkwink::hugs:
> 
> AJ...Glad that nasty Ol Hag has buggered off and left you now....hopefully for 9mths!:hugs:
> 
> Kel....I hope you're having a wonderful holiday:hugs:
> regarding the maca dose hun....I'm not sure it was just a thought. I know it was the cycle that I upped it to 3000mg that it began to work....but everyone is different. Maybe give it go and see how you are:hugs:
> 
> TTC...Hope everything works out time wise for you hun with your dad visiting and your surgery:hugs: What have you been upto of late?
> 
> Heeeeelllllooooo....to all the other maca lovelys.....I hope you are all ok:hugs:
> 
> AFM....No symptoms to report...trying to remain level-headed about all this....instead of :loopy: like usual:dohh::rofl:
> Feeling quite chuffed with myself thou today as I'm now only 1.5lb away from a stone and a half weightloss in 8wks:happydance::happydance:
> I went with my SIL today to a gorgeous nursery shop and she ordered her travel system and cotbed....
> talk about sent the ol' ovaries piiiiiiiiiinging:winkwink:....One day WelshRose....Now be patient:trouble::haha:
> 
> Big :hug: and Ooooodles of Love :kiss:

Thats awesome on the weight loss girl. Thats fantastic!:hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> oh, forgot to add why i stopped. i only stopped because i wanted to stop all my herbs as soon as I ovulated when DH and i shot. didn't want to take my chances with taken anything so i've stopped it all until i get a :bfp: or :bfn:

Oh I see where your coming from. What does the maca do if you do get BFP and you have been taking them? Just curious cause I should O soon and I would hate to take it and something happens.


----------



## Wispyshadow

TNT: If you have been taking pain meds I would suggest using some preseed with your softcups because pain meds can cause some dryness. Keeping the prayers going out that this is it. I'm still taking my maca everyday each month. If there is a reason not to I would like to know also?


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> TNT: If you have been taking pain meds I would suggest using some preseed with your softcups because pain meds can cause some dryness. Keeping the prayers going out that this is it. I'm still taking my maca everyday each month. If there is a reason not to I would like to know also?

I noticed I have been pretty dry. I had some watery cm yesterday and today nothing. So luckily I have two boxes of preseed. I used one whole applicator and usually I put the whole applicator in my softcup. Last night I just did it the regular way cause I was afraid my surgery might make that area deadly to sperm. I was just worried that the pain pills would cause a "possible" egg to not implant. But then again my doc said my cervix looked good along with my tubes and ovaries. He fixed my uterus where most the endo was. So maybe I "might" be ok. :shrug: 

I think I will continue to take the maca until I get a BFP or BFN unless someone tells us why not to take it.:wacko:

How have you been doin? :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

TNT - i don't think maca would do much harm, just took a chance and decided to stop taking everything :shrug:

TTC - thanks for the input hun. i'm going to go and think my O day was CD18 for right now and test accordinly. can't hurt to test a day later. good thing i don't get paid until like the 13th anyway, haha


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> TNT - i don't think maca would do much harm, just took a chance and decided to stop taking everything :shrug:
> 
> TTC - thanks for the input hun. i'm going to go and think my O day was CD18 for right now and test accordinly. can't hurt to test a day later. good thing i don't get paid until like the 13th anyway, haha

Ok thank you hun. :hugs: PS I love you new pic. Too cute:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

thanks, i took it of DH and I our last day together, Sunday :)


----------



## redrose27

Hello ladies I was woundering how much maca I should take. I am new to it as I just bought some today. If you could let me know that would be great. Thank You.


----------



## nevertogether

recommended dosage is 1,500 - 3,000mg a day hun


----------



## dandybrush

...ill have to have a look at the tabs, drinking dirt doesnt sound fun either...


----------



## jam-on-toast

Welshrose: well done on the weight loss. That's fantastic, you should be so proud of yourself. 

Dandy; Good Luck with starting the Maca.

Kel: have a great holiday.

Never: Glad you got to speak to OH, Hope it's put your mind at rest and you slept easy last night?

I'm off to the dentist today and taking DD. It'll be her first real visit to the dentist, so I'm hoping that she will be a good girl (Praying).

Again, night cramps through till morning for me...Pretty much the same level of pain, so more pain killers. Feels like the :witch: is headed my way.

Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## sparkle05

Hello maca ladies :cry: This morning i have began to bleed, i am waiting for the midwife to call me back. :cry::cry: As some of you know i have been feeling much better over the last few days but this morning i woke up to find bright red blood. I am so worried. :cry::cry: I will keep you posted on whats going on. I cant believe this is the second negative thing i have posted this week. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Oh no sparkle :hugs: I pray everything is ok, hope they can get you in quick for a scan.. Is there a lot of blood? Any chance this is around when af would be due? 

X x x


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh no honey :hugs: I will keep you in my thoughts! 

Welshie congrats on the weightloss!

Kel- have fun babe! Going on a lil getaway myself this weekend.

Sorry I keep going MIA in the 2ww- though thats officially done the worrying has just begun!


----------



## sparkle05

Thanks SBB and Whitbit. The bleeding is light at the moment but i am having cramping in my back and tummy. When i went to bed last night something didn't feel right. I felt a little heavy down below. The other thing worrying me is that my boobs have stopped hurting, i don't feel dizzy this morning and no nausea. I'm trying to fill myself with positive thoughts. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Sparkle...I hope all is ok and it is nothing to worry about, will be thinking of you.

I'm actually just about managing to keep up with the thread on here...everyone is so chatty and nice to each other. I've missed quite a bit recently but love to hear how you are all doing.


----------



## sparkle05

Hi yazzy, this thread is the best. I have found so much support here and everyone's so friendly. When i refer to you lot to my friends i say my maca friends lol. I have had a few frowns i can tell you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw sparkle let us know what the midwife says... I so hope everything is ok... Big :hugs: 

Can you take a day off and relax today? 

X x x


----------



## jam-on-toast

Sparkle: massive :hugs: for you. I hope it's all and nothing too.


----------



## sparkle05

I have today and tomorrow off SBB so i can put my feet up. Mother in law is picking the kids up and giving them tea so i don't need to do anything. I'm just going to watch daytime tv until the midwife calls. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Good I'm glad you can put your feet up. Let us know, will be thinking of you just hope everything is ok... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

Hang in there Sparkle:hugs: I know THAT feeling....if you're still waiting for your midwife to call- the best thing I know to tell you is- get in bed, and stay off your feet, hopefully that will settle things down. I'm thinking of you...

on another note...

CONGRATS WHITBITT!!!!:thumbup: you must be over the moon right now!


----------



## kelster823

sparkle05 said:


> Hello maca ladies :cry: This morning i have began to bleed, i am waiting for the midwife to call me back. :cry::cry: As some of you know i have been feeling much better over the last few days but this morning i woke up to find bright red blood. I am so worried. :cry::cry: I will keep you posted on whats going on. I cant believe this is the second negative thing i have posted this week. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


here I come in here real quick to say hello before I head out the door for work only to read THIS!!!!!!!!!!! oh Spark- you KNOW I KNOW how you feel.... babe- just relax--- I know easier said then done- but try to.... MASSIVE HUGS ACROSS THE POND to you

Whit------ HELLO girlfriend congrats!!!!!! whoop whoop..I guess that CVS BBT worked.. LOL 


now if I can only get it to work for me.....I am gonna stop taking my temps til I get my next period


ok ok ok I REALLY HAVE to get out the door

I will check in when I get into work


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> TNT - i don't think maca would do much harm, just took a chance and decided to stop taking everything :shrug:
> 
> TTC - thanks for the input hun. i'm going to go and think my O day was CD18 for right now and test accordinly. can't hurt to test a day later. good thing i don't get paid until like the 13th anyway, haha

Thats what I would do as well Never, go by the latest day, Im the same I kinda think CD16 may of been my o day:dohh: 



sparkle05 said:


> Hello maca ladies :cry: This morning i have began to bleed, i am waiting for the midwife to call me back. :cry::cry: As some of you know i have been feeling much better over the last few days but this morning i woke up to find bright red blood. I am so worried. :cry::cry: I will keep you posted on whats going on. I cant believe this is the second negative thing i have posted this week. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AAAAHHHH hun try not to stress to much as long as its not to much and it could be a number of reasons for it you are nearly at the 12 week mark as well. ooh dont worry about your boobs not hurting at this stage either thats normal as the hormones will start to settle now and some of the strong symptoms settle as well. your placenta will have kicked in the last two weeks so may be this could be the reason, may be its lying low or something might explain the funny feeling. :hugs: 
ring that midwife back if she does not ring you soon, can you go for a scan just to put your mind at ease hun take care sending you lost of PMV and sticky bub vibes as well :hugs:


----------



## ticktock

hi all just popping in, haven't been round much recently.

Congrats Whitbit, sooooo pleased for you, was nice to log on and see those 2 lines!!

Sparkle,hope all is ok x

And fingers crossed for you Never!

And hi everyone elsde, hope everyone is ok, I'm in 2ww at the mo but had late ov and didn't use cbfm this month just ic opks so not to sure where I am, think about 10 dpo but no spotting or signs of it yet!!! Am on vit b to help LP so may be that! Plus boobs not hurting yet so am mighty chuffed!

Pretty sure ov'd on day 20 so 5 days later than last 2 months but have been bit stressed so maybe was that?

Take care x


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies i have an appointment for tomorrow morning at the EPU. I am praying that baby sparkle is ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

We're all praying with you sparkle :hugs: 

Hi ticktock! :wave: 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> We're all praying with you sparkle :hugs:
> 
> Hi ticktock! :wave:
> 
> X x x

Very much so :hugs:xxxxxxx


----------



## redrose27

thank you ladies for the info
Sparkle I am so sorry about the bleeding. I will keep my FX for you hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## Wispyshadow

Sparkle: praying for little sparkle and you:)

TickTock: sounds promising....FX. When are you testing?

Goodmorning ladies or evening to those on the other side of the world!
Hope everyone is well. Off to make breakfast for my little girls, sausage, eggs and big fluffy biscuits....mmmmmmm.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Whitbit22 said:


> Oh no honey :hugs: I will keep you in my thoughts!
> 
> Welshie congrats on the weightloss!
> 
> Kel- have fun babe! Going on a lil getaway myself this weekend.
> 
> Sorry I keep going MIA in the 2ww- though thats officially done the worrying has just begun!

Congrats whit :happydance::happydance: may you have a healthy and happy nine months with a bouncing baby at the end :hugs::flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

You ladies are so wonderfully supportive, I seriously dont know how I would be getting through all of this without you.

TNT - I wouldnt worry to much about the pain meds but try to start decreasing them if you can. 

sparkle - Oh no!!!! I really hope it is nothing major and lil bub is ok. Please keep us updated!


----------



## CelticNiamh

gosh we are very quite today! or is it Im getting on more:wacko::haha:

having a weird pulling pain low down on my right side on and off all day! s a sign or not I wonder!


----------



## nevertogether

celtic - when are you late? is that when you are testing? sounds good!

sparkle - oh honey :hugs: i hope everything is fine with baby sparkle!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> celtic - when are you late? is that when you are testing? sounds good!
> 
> sparkle - oh honey :hugs: i hope everything is fine with baby sparkle!

Im due AF saturday! so I guess after that :thumbup: if she is late!


----------



## nevertogether

oh that's not too far at all! i hope you get a :bfp: hehe, nice good LP you got going there!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> oh that's not too far at all! i hope you get a :bfp: hehe, nice good LP you got going there!

I do now all right, it was so bad for ages!!! but I have a DD and I was breastfeeding her and that can happen! nature way of making sure you have a decent gap between babies. still even when I cut down it wasnt good or happening so she is fully weaned so hopefully thanks to MACA help I will get there eventually!!! 

your not to far behind me :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

nope, i've stuck with FF CD17 O but really believe it is CD18. not sure what to do test as of now, or to just wait it out :shrug:


----------



## Whitbit22

TTC- When is your surgery hun? Hope you're doing ok. :hugs:
Sparkle- sending sticky sticky vibes for baby sparkle! 
Never- You have a nice high temp, that curve looks amazing!!!
Celtic- Lots of :dust: your way!!
Hi to Wispy, Delilah, Kel, Welshie, Ticktock, tnt, Aj :) Hope I didnt forget anyone hope you are all well!


----------



## nevertogether

aw thank you whit :hugs: still so freaking excited for you. can't stop being happy about it! i'm anxious to see tomorrows temp too.


----------



## TntArs06

Sparkle-:hug::awww: I will be praying that everything is ok for you hun. Try and rest and take it easy. Maybe a nice bath with lavender bubbles. I will be thinking of you hun.

Whit- Congrats girl. That is soo amazing! :happydance:

Ttc- My pain is starting to subside so I haven't been taking as much. I wanna fully be off them next week. Any news on your surgery? Did they schedule you earlier?


----------



## dandybrush

morning girls :wave:

whit huge congrats!! another one down by the looks :)

sparkle :hugs: are thinking about you and hoping your scan gives the all clear

hi kel, AJ, never :wave: 

nothing to report on this end...


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Everyone:hugs:
Sparkle....I'm so sorry that you're going thru all this worry sweets:hugs:...I can't cross my fingers, toes and everything else crossable tight enough that your lil baby sparkle stays firmly stuck:hugs: I do have a friend that suffered with a lot of bleeding in first tri and it included bright red blood and clots as well...her son is now 17mths old...hang in there sweetheart and let us know tomorrow how you get on:hugs:

Never...Nice Chart!:winkwink:...everything crossed:hugs:

Whit....Yay...another gorgeous mummy-to-be in our midst!:hugs: So happy for you babe...check out the front page...you have a flashing :bfp::yipee::happydance:

I hope everyone is well and I'm so sorry for not mentioning everyone:hugs:

Feeling a bit pooooop tonight. One of the little boys that goes to Callum's school is coming to the treatment machine I'm working on for treatment:cry: Life's a b*$^h sometimes. I hate treating little ones...and when they're the same age as your own son it just makes it even harder....:cry:
Nothing really exciting going on in my tww. Have had lots of creamy cm today but that's about it:shrug:

Right I will try and pop back later but I have work to do tonight as I have my annual appraisal tomorrow...:growlmad:....I hate them but I have to prepare unless I want my arse kicked:trouble::lol:

:flow::kiss::flow:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> nope, i've stuck with FF CD17 O but really believe it is CD18. not sure what to do test as of now, or to just wait it out :shrug:

go with CD18 and start testing when you go over your normal LP :hugs: I think as you get closer and temps stay up you will have a good Idea any way. 

I might temp tomorrow morning I will know AF is on the way if it is low around 36.4 is a sign AF is on the way soon. 


Whit Thanks I live in hope, its all I can do :flower: 

Tnt glad your feeling better!:hugs:

WelshRose I know what you mean, when ever you hear any thing happening a child the same age as your, you feel so scared . good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

I found this on you tube a video Journal of a triplet pregnancy its amazing and thought you all might like to watch! its in 5 parts they should be on the left or show when the video finishes enjoy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hjwlt1tTPg&feature=related


----------



## nevertogether

okay, i over rode FF celtic and put CD18 O. the 97.7 on CD17 throws me off because of the three beers i had the night before. pretty confident that without the beers it would have been lower. especially since i had VERY strong O pains on CD18. i even said to DH, "i think i'm ovulating.." because they were VERY strong. i had to sit down and not move and i was with a bunch of army guys so the most i could say was "OW.." because they certainly didn't get it :rofl:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> okay, i over rode FF celtic and put CD18 O. the 97.7 on CD17 throws me off because of the three beers i had the night before. pretty confident that without the beers it would have been lower. especially since i had VERY strong O pains on CD18. i even said to DH, "i think i'm ovulating.." because they were VERY strong. i had to sit down and not move and i was with a bunch of army guys so the most i could say was "OW.." because they certainly didn't get it :rofl:

oh god :haha: no LOL bet that felt weird holding that in!!!actually this is the first month my OV pains were mild normally they really hurt like trapped wind hurt! 

at least this way when you test you will get a acurate result:thumbup::hugs:FX for a sticky bean:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i kept saying, "ow. cramp. ow." and they were like, "wanna beer?" i mean REALLY. haha. i feel this is a very lucky month celtic. especially with whit's :bfp: and i feel so many more coming. i'm anxious to see what my temp is tomorrow. i'm not as hot as i have been the last two nights before bed, so thinking it might be a bit lower :shrug: just trying to keep myself level-headed :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> i kept saying, "ow. cramp. ow." and they were like, "wanna beer?" i mean REALLY. haha. i feel this is a very lucky month celtic. especially with whit's :bfp: and i feel so many more coming. i'm anxious to see what my temp is tomorrow. i'm not as hot as i have been the last two nights before bed, so thinking it might be a bit lower :shrug: just trying to keep myself level-headed :)

hope fully they were a little drunk and didnt notice LOL men are not that observant at times!

see Im trying to have a major chilled approach, hence not temping all of my cycle Im nervous about temping tomorrow as well I will be so disapointed if its very low. but what will be will be and on I will go LOL 

I hope your right about a whole lot of :bfp: so need to see some more here !


----------



## SBB

Hey welshie I forgot to say to you your weight loss is amazing!! So impressed with your willpower keep it up :D 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah welshie - you are doing so well on your weightloss! I hope you feel better soon.

never - I think cd18 was your o day also, I actually remember you saying it on here, that you were having ov cramps later. More cramps means more eggys....I hope! 

AFM - surgery is defo. set for next wednesday. I head over to florida on monday morning for pre op stuff. TMI ALERT...I have to do an enema.....never have done one and am not to happy about it! I am scared but so happy to have it done with. I hope they dont make me wait to long to start ttc again.


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - never had one either :shrug: thanks for the input on the O date hun. i'm so happy you are getting things sorted so soon, and you will be back on the wagon!


----------



## yazzy

I'm going to test at the end of the month - well around the 25th if I can wait. I'm abit stuck as to knowing where I am in my cycle (they are soooo long) but I think it may be 'O' week for me. Cervix is high and soft, bb's are really sore and have been feeling abit nauseas. I actually woke up this morning at 5am with sore bb's and feeling sick. I really hope it doesn't mean AF is coming and i've missed my chance.


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Hey welshie I forgot to say to you your weight loss is amazing!! So impressed with your willpower keep it up :D
> 
> X x x

Yea well done, Im trying so hard at the moment, walking swimming 4 hour hikeing up hill weight watches. so far its crawling off so slow like a snail pace but getting there! 



ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah welshie - you are doing so well on your weightloss! I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> never - I think cd18 was your o day also, I actually remember you saying it on here, that you were having ov cramps later. More cramps means more eggys....I hope!
> 
> AFM - surgery is defo. set for next wednesday. I head over to florida on monday morning for pre op stuff. TMI ALERT...I have to do an enema.....never have done one and am not to happy about it! I am scared but so happy to have it done with. I hope they dont make me wait to long to start ttc again.

Good luck hun, Ive never had an enema I feel for you :hugs:



yazzy said:


> I'm going to test at the end of the month - well around the 25th if I can wait. I'm abit stuck as to knowing where I am in my cycle (they are soooo long) but I think it may be 'O' week for me. Cervix is high and soft, bb's are really sore and have been feeling abit nauseas. I actually woke up this morning at 5am with sore bb's and feeling sick. I really hope it doesn't mean AF is coming and i've missed my chance.

Hmmm do you normally get those symptoms before AF! or around O have you tested lately! :flower:may be test!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

love this pic of me and DH :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0172.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## SBB

Lovely pic Never :D 

Ttc I'm so glad you're getting it done next week :happydance: 

Woohoo can't wait for all the testing to start!! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i'm about to fall over and die already, hate that i moved O up to CD18, as that's one more day to wait..but..what can ya do!


----------



## kelster823

HELL TEST earlier Never... LOL such a CUTE photo.. but what's up with those shorts.. :rofl: he is styling and profiling.. 

so drive home wasn't too bad.... I think the heat has deferred people to stay INSIDE!!!!

and Hubby texted me and said he has a surprise for me... wooo hooooooo can't wait to hear what it is 

Spark- how ya doing hun :hugs:

TTC don't be scared everything will be fine - just think just that much closer to your :bfp:


SBB 15 WEEKS ACCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

TnT- glad you feeling better great news.... 

crap I forgot what else I read...

:hi: Celtic, Dandy, AJ, Cat, Whit, Welshie, Linny, Delila,Tick, Yazzy, Jam, Wispy and the new comer Rose


----------



## Wispyshadow

Never: You guys are too cute! You are gonna have an adorable little army bean:) Sounds great that your temps are still staying high....eeeeeeeeeeee!

Sparkle: Saying tons of prayers for you and the baby:hugs:

Celtic: Good to see you back:) Did I read you will be late if no AF on Saturday? 

Yazzy: Sounds like good early symptoms for sure!

Welsh: You are trucking right along on the weight loss, congrats! I have plateaued...it sucks:( I have been craving food lately though makes it hard to be good...lol:):dohh:

I am so anxious to see who all is gonna have a BFP for July...eeeee!:happydance:
:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS WHIT!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Kelster hi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelster823

hey Wispy!!!!! sooo looking good for you too???? when you testing? CRAP everyone will be testing while I am gone...

THANKFULLY my friend is bringing her lap top so I won;t miss much!!!

of course all my friends at work said relax and get to baby making while i am gone... LOL guys I gotta O first.... :rofl: it would be nice though because I did get preggos while we were in Maine on vacation last July


----------



## redrose27

Okay ladies so I got AF today and i started Maca today as well can any one give me a better understanding about what I should be feeling. i did do research on it before I bought but it doesn't what you should except from a personal level.


----------



## kelster823

hmmm you should not have bad symptons but you JUST started taking it today and it can take up to three months to really get in your system....so only time will tell 

I see you are taking Femaprin also..ME TOOOOOOOO I have been taken it since February- right now I am in limbo- not sure if it is because of MC back in April and my system just isn't right just yet but CD 39 and frustrated........ 

do you temp?


LADIES CHART QUESTION.... if I disgard my my July 1st temp it will give me dotted CH... yes/no.. disgard or not?


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi redrose - I think you will be fine, the only thing I remember when i first started was the sex dreams I had.

hey kel - gosh I feel like i havent spoken to you in a year!!!!! hahahaha.......well now that the surgery is earlier I will be healed up for my bday trip to either NJ or Maine....in October, I am so excited and think concentrating on that trip instead of my scary surgery is better!

Hubby is taking me out to dinner so I will chat with you ladies tomorrow.


----------



## kelster823

hey SWEETIE.. I know it seems like forever................ hmmmm wouldn't that be a HOOT if we met up if you come to Jersey............ and well Maine is out cause we are going back in Sept for a long weekend and welllll .. LOL we'll miss each other

you will be PERFECTLY FINE SWEETIE.............. :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- Im so glad you got it confirmed. YEAY!! I didn't have to do an enema. They wanted me to do a full bowel cleanse with magnesium citrate.....just in case I had endo on my bowels. Cuz you do not want a bowel obstruction. But the enema should help. Have fun on your date night. I love date nights. 

Never- I love the pic. So cute.

Kelster- Have fun on your trip. I can't believe how hott it is out east of me. I saw it on our news chanel and totally thought of you. Keep it cool girl. Can't wait to find out what your surprise is? I love surprises!


----------



## nevertogether

need help!

deciding.

woke up at 3:00am, pretty wide awake. not quite sure. couldn't go back to sleep so went ahead and took my temp just in case. 98.2 at 3:19am. with the temp corrector, temp should be 98.5 at 5:00am.

fell back asleep after i went to the bathroom at about 3:30am. took temp when i woke at 5:00am and it's 98.0.

what do you all suggest i use? really need the help! thanks!


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> need help!
> 
> deciding.
> 
> woke up at 3:00am, pretty wide awake. not quite sure. couldn't go back to sleep so went ahead and took my temp just in case. 98.2 at 3:19am. with the temp corrector, temp should be 98.5 at 5:00am.
> 
> fell back asleep after i went to the bathroom at about 3:30am. took temp when i woke at 5:00am and it's 98.0.
> 
> what do you all suggest i use? really need the help! thanks!

I would probably use the temp corrector sense you had that 3hrs sleep. From 330 to 5, I wouldn't think that would be enough time. But then again im not as much of an expert as some of the other women here. But if I woke up late or early I would just correct it by adjusting it. Good luck girl.:hugs:


----------



## redrose27

Hey Kelster I have been on Femaprin since Feburary as well I did go one month on it for 52 days then had a three day period it was really light. I am like you though I am kind of stand offish about it. It worked like a charm the first three months I was on it every 30 days I would get a period. Now they are all over the place this is why I wanted to start taking Maca to see if it helps.
I don't temp I have a crazy job and temping never worked out for me. I check my cervix. It is the only way I know I am about to O. Other wise I would not know cause I can't do Opking cause of my PCOS it tells me I am Oing everyday of my cycle LOL. I want to start temping when I change postions and get better hours. By that I mean hours where I start and stop work at the same time every day right now I am at work one morning at 7 am then the next I am at work at 12am it goes like this all week for six days.

Thanks TTC for the info.


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs:

I just wanted to pop on and thank you all for your support. You truly are the best bunch of girls i have had the pleasure to come across :hugs::hugs::hugs:

The bleeding has stopped but I'm still a little crampy. I felt very sick last night so that's a good sign for me. I am going down to the EPU after i have dropped the kids off at school. I will let you know as soon as i get back. 

Come on little sparkle i know your in there :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

sparkle05 said:


> Good morning ladies :hugs:
> 
> I just wanted to pop on and thank you all for your support. You truly are the best bunch of girls i have had the pleasure to come across :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> The bleeding has stopped but I'm still a little crampy. I felt very sick last night so that's a good sign for me. I am going down to the EPU after i have dropped the kids off at school. I will let you know as soon as i get back.
> 
> Come on little sparkle i know your in there :hugs::hugs::hugs:

FX for you hun!! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Wispyshadow said:


> Never: You guys are too cute! You are gonna have an adorable little army bean:) Sounds great that your temps are still staying high....eeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Sparkle: Saying tons of prayers for you and the baby:hugs:
> 
> Celtic: Good to see you back:) Did I read you will be late if no AF on Saturday?
> 
> Yazzy: Sounds like good early symptoms for sure!
> 
> Welsh: You are trucking right along on the weight loss, congrats! I have plateaued...it sucks:( I have been craving food lately though makes it hard to be good...lol:):dohh:
> 
> I am so anxious to see who all is gonna have a BFP for July...eeeee!:happydance:
> :happydance:CONGRATULATIONS WHIT!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

yep due AF tomorrow or saturday I normally have a 30 days cycle but LP has been 13 to 14 days lately!



redrose27 said:


> Okay ladies so I got AF today and i started Maca today as well can any one give me a better understanding about what I should be feeling. i did do research on it before I bought but it doesn't what you should except from a personal level.

Like Kel says it may take a month before you notice any change, I noticed straight away, more intrest in sex and better sex :happydance: then after a month earlier OV, easier AF and a more even cycle mine was farily regular but my LP was very bad. hoping Maca has corrected any hormonal inblances I may have had



nevertogether said:


> need help!
> 
> deciding.
> 
> woke up at 3:00am, pretty wide awake. not quite sure. couldn't go back to sleep so went ahead and took my temp just in case. 98.2 at 3:19am. with the temp corrector, temp should be 98.5 at 5:00am.
> 
> fell back asleep after i went to the bathroom at about 3:30am. took temp when i woke at 5:00am and it's 98.0.
> 
> what do you all suggest i use? really need the help! thanks!

I go with the adjusted 3.30 one you know whats funny I did the same thing!!! but resisted the urge to temp again when I got up! so I have gone back and adjusted hope its correct! dont worry to much Never you could get an implantation dip! :hugs:



sparkle05 said:


> Good morning ladies :hugs:
> 
> I just wanted to pop on and thank you all for your support. You truly are the best bunch of girls i have had the pleasure to come across :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> The bleeding has stopped but I'm still a little crampy. I felt very sick last night so that's a good sign for me. I am going down to the EPU after i have dropped the kids off at school. I will let you know as soon as i get back.
> 
> Come on little sparkle i know your in there :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thats great that it has stopped:happydance:, did you have bleeding like this before hun, Im sure I read that before,! good luck and update as soon as you can :hugs:

Kel have a great trip how long will you be gone, I should know that but brain like a sieve LOL


----------



## Whitbit22

Fxed Sparkle hun!! Thinking of you!


----------



## yazzy

Ahhh so much to catch up on and i've only been to sleep! 

Morning everyone 

Celtic...I've only had one proper AF since stopping bcp and to be honest had no symptoms before hand so no idea she was on her way, just had slight cramps on the first day of AF. 

No idea whats happening at the mo but still have sore nipples this morning...jumping on OH at every opportunity just incase...he's loving it lol!

Celtic are you testing this weekend?

So how is everyone this morning???

Never - great pic of you two.

SBB - glad you're doing well.

Kelster - Hi, nice to see you on here.

Sparkle - good luck this morning, i'm sure everything will be fine and its a good sign the spotting has stopped.

Whitbit - haven't yet said congratulations to you!!

TNT - hope everything is going well for you.

Redrose - welcome....everyone here is really lovely.

Have a lovely day.....


----------



## CelticNiamh

Morning Whit Im only testing if AF is late! :flower:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls! I have read everything but forgotten most of it! 

Sparkle so glad the bleeding has stopped, everything crossed for baby sparkle, let us know :hugs: 

Never, I'd stick with 98.2 as you have done, the temp corrected sounds too high and I think tomorrow will be lower so it won't look as good! :haha: so yeh I'd just leave it and see tomorrow... 

Kell I'd leave July 1st out, that makes you 13 dpo so time will soon tell one way or another if that's right... Not long til vakay!!! :happydance: 

Hmmm ok can't remember much else!

Yazzy I hope you are oving soon, or now! Sounds like you are getting lots of :sex: in!! 

TNT how are you feeling now? 

Hi to everyone else :wave: sorry I know I've missed lots of people :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning,,,

Spark--------- so glad to hear the bleeding has STOPPED........ thinking of you :hugs:

SBB nope even though I said I wouldn't I DID.... WHAOOOOOOOOOOO what a temp drop I had, I think it is one of the lowest.... all I can do it laugh now..... I am even taking the progesterone and I STILL can't get high temps...... :rofl: oh well wasn't meant to be for me...

Never- temps looking SWEET!!!!! ooohh how I CROSS EVERYTHING for you

Celtic- you too babe.... I just want everyone in here get a BIG FLUCKING FAT POSITIVE!!!! I leave this Saturday morning at 4:30am for Maine for 2 weeks.. YIPPIE...

Rose-- ahh I get ya- I can see why no temping for u right now and I STILL say I have PCOS too, and I have spoke to my docs about it but nadda zero diagnosis

TNT- yep it has been a WICKED hot couple of days here, everything is dying.. my grass is brown and crunchie :( my flowers aren't doing well either

hey ya back Yazzy :lol:

:hi: good morning to all the other ladies this morning

I'll be back gott make some coffee


----------



## Delilahsown

:happydance: Sparkle! Glad to hear the bleeding has stopped!

TTC- Great news on the surgery! I would have hated the wait too! and WHY they would make you do an enema is beyond me- esp. if you're coming back to Florida to have it done. It would have just been easier to do a bowel prep. I'd rather camp out on top of a toilet that stick a ? you know where....:thumbup:
You'll do great! We'll be thinking of you!

:yipee: For vacay Kel! I know you are super stoked! The temp over 4th of july weekend was actually nice and tolerable but its creeping back up into high 90's already....:rain: would be nice- i think im gonna put out the sprinkler and just lay in it :laugh2:

Never- I agree with SBB- you should probably keep the first temp. Did you have at least 3 hrs sleep before you got up the first time?

Celtic- thanks for posting that youtube clip. That was pretty neat!

Well AFM- same old stuff- just "patiently" waiting....:headspin:

Have a fab day everyone!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kel me toooooooo LOL hope is all I got though LOL 

Delilah thanks I thought it was great to watch! 

Mandy how are you getting on now, :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Girls may be you might find this info useful about implantation!

Implantation is a process not an event. This is the typical time line and though there is some wiggle room too far off on one end or the other and the uterus may not be condusive for it to happen.

From ovulation:

O - 2 DPO (3min - 48 hours Fertilization note that all time periods given are max in event of double O

1 - 3DPO (24hrs -72hrs) First cleavage of zygote (travel down the tube is occuring) to Morula 

3 - 5DPO Morula reaches uterus 

4 - 5DPO Morula becomes Blastocyst

5 - 6DPO Zona pellucida lost Trophoblast invades decidua basalis, begins to become chorion

6 - 8DPO Implantation officially begins as hCG is now being picked up in the blood stream Ectoderm and endoderm appear

8 - 10DPO Clefts in ectoderm form amniotic cavity, Amnion and yolk sac begin to form, Amniotic fluid is secreted

13DPO Trophoblast continues to become chorion, hCG can be picked up by most standard (not early) HPTs, Primary chorionic villi form

15DPO Implantation is complete by this time and the Embryonic stage begins. It isn't until 21DPO that the placenta begins to function and anything capable of crossing the placenta can effect the fetus


----------



## SBB

Kell I wonder if AF is on it's way now? If you take that 1st July temp back out then you'd be 13/14dpo and that big drop could be the witch? I know that's not ideal but at least this cycle would be done and you can crack on with the soy in the next one... 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel - oh I know...trust me if we schedule the trip i am callin you!!!!

TNT - thanks, well I hope they do everything right cuz the only symptom I have of endo has to do with my bowels!

sparkle - fxed for you.

celtic - thanks for the information it was really interesting, I always wondered what was going on in the tww other than implantation.

Never - I agree with SBB use the lower temp.

nothing new here just waiting to book my airline tickets today. DH is trying to move somethings around so he can come over with me instead of meeting me there the day before the surgery.


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls! appreciate all the temp help :hugs: 

delilah - yes, i had 4 hours before that temp.

ttc - hope DH can get it arranged to come with you! 

kel - hoping SBB is right and AF is on the way so you can get a new GOOD cycle started!

celtic - thanks for the implantation info, very interesting


----------



## nevertogether

a friend from another thread suggest averaging the two for a more accurate temp. so i put in the two temps on FF and it gave me 98.27. that is what i've used and it fits right in. i kept it open though just to note the accurateness of it.


----------



## SBB

Where is sparkle?? Hope everything is ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

me too! SPARKLE! :hugs:

i think the holiday threw my sleeping pattern all off. ugh. i hate it. i fell asleep at 1pm today and slept straight until 5pm sheesh. and yesterday i fell asleep at 5:00pm. tried my best to fight it, haha, but couldn't.


----------



## kelster823

SPARK--- where are you? we are pins and needles... :hugs:

SBB and Never I HOPE sooooo. I feel very weepy today and been crying at everything.. I had an appeal I was working on and the person's last name was Brody.. I started crying because that is the name we have chosen for a boy- listening to the radio and started cry because of a song.. :rofl: 

SBB - nope still if I take it out still shows no CH's at all..... I think I have to much progestrone in my system... LOL LOL


----------



## sparkle05

Good evening ladies. You wont believe it but i have not been able to get online all afternoon :dohh:

Baby sparkle looks fine. They cannot see any reason for the bleed. I am measuring slightly bigger at 12 weeks but I'm going to keep my ticker the same as i know when i OV lol. 

Thanks again ladies for all the support it means so much :hugs::hugs:

Right I'm off to watch a school play. Catch you all in the morning :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

:happydance: Wonderful news Sparkle.............:happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

that is so good to hear SPARKLE! whew! :hugs:


----------



## Wispyshadow

HOORAY!!! So glad to hear all is good with the baby Sparkle!!!

Kel: Awww...I always hate those days when everything makes me emotional.


----------



## nevertogether

wispy - do you chart? i can't remember. i'm a day behind you now, decided to override and make CD18 O day because i'm confident it was.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sparkle - that is such wonderful news! I am soooo happy for you!

kel - aww hun, I hate days like those. Sometimes when I am like that I find a quiet time to just let is out and have a good cry...then I feel better afterwards...of course i have to make sure brad doesnt see cuz it really upsets him to see me like that. Men dont understand sometimes, women just need a good cry.


----------



## Linny

:wave: ladies!!!

I haven't caught up properly but just wanted to say.........

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Sparkle honey I'm so pleased little sparkle is doing well!! Its so scary when that happens, but just so glad its all good :D :hugs:

and WHIT.........OMG CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

When did you find out?? How you feeling chick? Ooooooh I'm so happy!!

I really hope this is the start of the next :bfp:


----------



## nevertogether

linny - how are you babe!


----------



## TntArs06

HOOORRAAAAYYY :happydance::happydance:Sparkle! Im so happy little sparkle is ok. Have a great evening.:hugs::hugs:

SBB- I am doing pretty good. The pain is only at its worst in the AM and late PM. I am starting to stop the pain pills except in AM and PM. :dohh: How are you doing? :hugs:

TTC- Im soo glad you get to have your surgery next week so you can recovery and get back to :sex: and catch that eggy. :baby:

Never- Glad you got the O day figured out and the temp changes. And you have been quite tired lately....maybe thats a sign. :happydance: FX for you chica. :hugs:

AFM- I am doing better. Wheening off the pain pills. Donor came here three days ago and we did an insem. He is coming back tonight to do another insem. I haven't been temping or using opk's....just wanted a break from that and besides being on the pain pills has thrown my sleep all over the place so I probably wouldn't get good temps anyways. But I am sure O day is today or tomorrow. I have been have O pains sense yesterday so hopefully I am catching it right. This month im kinda lax about the insem stuff. Hoping it works though. :happydance:


----------



## jam-on-toast

SPARKLE: Yeah!!! phewy.....glad to hear all is good hun.x.x.x.x.

Hey all the other lovelies in here....How you all doing?

Never, did you colour in your circle? ;)

I've had a great day with my friend and her daughter (& my Ruby too) today. She was in hospital with bleeding also this week (12wks), all good.

Weather great, so DH and I are having some chill time with some vino :shush:!!!

Trying to NOT obsess, by listening to some Cypress hill!


----------



## nevertogether

jam - i did color in the circle, i realized you can make notes on your chart so i colored it in and then noted that 8 JULY temp was adjusted :) so that i would remember


----------



## ttcbaby117

fxed TNT!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Never how do you do that I want to do the same with mine! as I adjusted my temp this morning.

Sparkle yay I had a good feeling :happydance: so happy baby sparkle is doing great even showing true healthyness by growing a little LOL 


TNT glad your doing better :flower:

glad you liked the infor! thought it would be good to have for reference :thumbup:


----------



## Linny

Hi never :wave: I'm doing ok thanks. I'm getting a better handle on my symptoms and have figured I just HAVE to keep eating to stop the sickness overtaking me :lol:

I'l be the size of a house soon enough :D 

How are you doing? Keeping calm in the 2ww? I'm sooooo happy about whit, I totally missed it but when I saw her ticker I was so happy :D


----------



## nevertogether

celtic - it's simple. when you click on the day where you put in your temp, go to the bottom right under where you tick in all the boxes and it says notes. just save it there and it will keep it for you for future reference :)

linny - trying to keep calm, but not doing that well. haha. i'm anticipating the worse, i'm a pessimist! i am so happy for whit too, so so so happy. when i saw her post i wanted to cry! so glad to hear your symptoms are getting under control, but glad you have them and that :baby: is OK. can't believe you are already 10 weeks, seems like you announced just yesterday!


----------



## dandybrush

yay ttc :hugs: now you can get it over with ASAP and get back on the TTC wagon


----------



## Linny

Its funny but its dragged for me, I keep seeing SBB's ticker and thinking its flying by so fast :D

I used to be a pessimist too, I'd be saying that i didn't think it was my month but there was always a little bit of me that hoped :hugs:!!

I really REALLY hope this is your month hun, we need more :bfp: :happydance:

TTC....glad to hear your surgery has been put forward, will they do a pg test before........just in case :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

yeah, i definitely do still have hope. just don't want to be so positive that i'm let down at the end. SBB's IS flying haha. i might cave and test the 13th, i'm having a hard time waiting as it is..just happy i haven't got paid yet or else i know i would be a PAOSholic!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Linny said:


> Its funny but its dragged for me, I keep seeing SBB's ticker and thinking its flying by so fast :D
> 
> I used to be a pessimist too, I'd be saying that i didn't think it was my month but there was always a little bit of me that hoped :hugs:!!
> 
> I really REALLY hope this is your month hun, we need more :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> TTC....glad to hear your surgery has been put forward, will they do a pg test before........just in case :hugs:

I agree Linny, I hope Never gets her BFP this month as well:hugs: PMA


----------



## nevertogether

you know what i've had? a CONSTANT back ache. like it DOESN'T go away. ugh. just under a week!


----------



## SBB

Ok sparkle awesome news - soooo relieved!! 

Kell huge :hugs: that sounds like af emotions to me, so hopefully she is on the way and you can forget about this crappy cycle...

Haven't read any posts after that so will catch up after dinner :D


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> you know what i've had? a CONSTANT back ache. like it DOESN'T go away. ugh. just under a week!

no pain when you wee is there!!! hmmm could be sign of bub on board as well, I remember having backpain in early pregnancy esp my first DS.

My boobs are a wee bit sore, first Ive noticed in yonks as I was BF DD so never noticed any change to them! so this is either normal pre AF symptom or..... 
not even saying it scared Im jinxing my self :wacko:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so excited for this cycle celtic! your chart is looking very good and that LP is amazing honey! 

hmm, i haven't really paid much attention to pain when i pee. reason being, DH visited CD11/12 of this cycle and we :sex:ed after that i felt like i was getting a UTI. i drank cranberry.. it went away, and now when i pee i still feel a teeny burn at the end so wasn't sure to attribute that to anything. the back pain is so annoying. no increased appetite and my boobs aren't anything near sore. been very gassy though and have had twinges here and there. very tired too, but i'm going to write that off as i'm tired because of just coming off of holiday.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> i'm so excited for this cycle celtic! your chart is looking very good and that LP is amazing honey!
> 
> hmm, i haven't really paid much attention to pain when i pee. reason being, DH visited CD11/12 of this cycle and we :sex:ed after that i felt like i was getting a UTI. i drank cranberry.. it went away, and now when i pee i still feel a teeny burn at the end so wasn't sure to attribute that to anything. the back pain is so annoying. no increased appetite and my boobs aren't anything near sore. been very gassy though and have had twinges here and there. very tired too, but i'm going to write that off as i'm tired because of just coming off of holiday.

if its still a bit burny hun get back on the cranberry as back pain is a symptom of a kidney infection actually may be even get your doc to check a wee sample. they are awful infections my last one left me a stone lighter as I spent days voimiting and sounds bad but couldnt control my bladder. drink lots and lost of water a pain I know with need to wee lots then but flush it out. although I hope its just a whole other symptom :flower::hugs:

Im trying and I mean trying to stay calm and not get my hopes to high! what will be will be! 

Im gassy as well, peeing lots but that can be normal for me!


----------



## nevertogether

yikes! i will do that ASAP, sounds like that could be the problem!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> yikes! i will do that ASAP, sounds like that could be the problem!

I hope its mild and easy to get rid off but better getting it sorted now just incase it gets worse!


----------



## SBB

Hope it's not an infection never! 

I had backache and was taking naps in the 2ww, also had sore boobs but that can be caused by clomid so not sure if it was a real symptom! 

Fingers crossed for you both!! :D 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies!! 

Sparkle so glad to hear that the bleeding has stopped, keep us updated on what's happening!

Whit OMG!!!! I am so happy to see that ticker in your siggy!! That's so great!! I got all excited when i saw it.

Enjoy your vacation Kel.

Congrats on the weight loss Welshie, thats really great!

As usual i cant remember everything i've read but i think i covered the basics, my internet was down for a bit so i was MIA for a lil bit but i'm back now. Just waiting for ov to get here and being surprisingly calm this time around.


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle thats awesome news :hugs: glad baby sparkle is thriving 

kel are you doing soy?? will this be your first time on soy?


----------



## kelster823

SBB it may be.. I do have those crampy cramps and I feel like I gotta go to the bathroom :friends: thank you muh friend.............. for always keeping me spirits up 

Never- yeah check that out- don't want an infection.

Celtic thank you very much for that info VERY helpful

HEY AJ I was wondering where you ran off to.... looks like your chart is progressing very nicely

Dandy YEP I sure am once AF shows up and is my firdt time too ... I am doing CD 3-7 @ 120mg... the pills I got are 40mg each so I will take 3 each morning


----------



## dandybrush

lol im trying to decide what i wanna do...i kinda think i should give the vitex longer to kick in...so if i stay on vitex i can either do maca or soy...im so confused :(


----------



## dandybrush

do you think AF is on the way for you kel with that temp drop?...i wish it would come for me toooo :cry:


----------



## SBB

dandybrush said:


> lol im trying to decide what i wanna do...i kinda think i should give the vitex longer to kick in...so if i stay on vitex i can either do maca or soy...im so confused :(

Just do it all!!!! :D 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

...its a matter of budget  i can prob only afford 2 this week...well i suppose i coudl get the maca and vitex this week and start on them, dont need the soy until i get bak to CD 1


----------



## kelster823

Dandy right now I am only taking my pre-natals, Femaprin (has vitex and B6 in it), and just a few more days of my progestrone cream (I am taking this just to START my frigin period- at this point I don't give a rat's a$$ if I ovulate :rofl: )


----------



## dandybrush

lol neither do it...but i dont really want to take anything without talking to my dr so ill stick to the vitex and maca and hope it sorts my system out soon, if no Ov or AF then i think ill talk to my dr after vegas in august sometime


----------



## kelster823

you really want to wait that long sweetie? I would at least try to get in before you go to Vegas, this way "things" can happen and you can WALL-O it up in Vegas... 

remember what happens in Vegas STAYS in Vegas :rofl: where you staying? 

dam I am such a flicking BITCHY mood- anything and EVERYONE is just pee-ing me off... lol you shoulda seen me at the grocery store- ha that and just driving there- some BIATCHA gave me a look like excuse me...cause she needed to turn down my road and i was at the stop sign... I gave her the good ole finger and went on my merry way


----------



## dandybrush

haha kel your funny :hugs: 

we are staying at Wynn Encore i think it is...

I would love to Oving around Vegas time, but i doubt it, I read somewhere that vitamin C can induce a period? is this true does anyone know how much is needed to take to do that, i have Chewable Vitamin C at home


----------



## dandybrush

I just read parsley does it too, it suggests sticking some up...or drinking in tea, i dont like tea and the other option sounds weird to me, if i put lots of parsley in my dinner do you think it might help?


----------



## kelster823

hmm this is what I found

If your period is late, you can take a large dose of Vitamin C to induce your period. This works well if your period is only a few days to a week late. The dosage used most often to bring on a period is 1500 mg, twice in a day. In my own personal use, this has brought on a late period by the next evening

Read more: How to Use Vitamin C to Bring on a Delayed Period. | eHow.com https://www.ehow.com/how_2161140_vitamin-c-bring-delayed-period.html#ixzz0t8IpDgFh


----------



## dandybrush

haha kel i just read that on a website too, i might try and dose up on vit c for a couple of days


----------



## SBB

Kell you do make me laugh :rofl: sounds just like my pmt! 

Dandy I'd be interested to know if any of those work for af... 

I'm off to sleep now... Xxx


----------



## dandybrush

night sbb, gonna look into the vit C will let you all know how it goes, Im gonna test first just to make sure im free to go for it (doubt it will be a pos though looking at my temps)


----------



## kelster823

nite nite babe!! talk tomorrow.. :)

Give it a shot Dandy and let me kow how it all works!!! umm yeah dont waste your money.... I sure haven't POAS in quite a long time.... LOL

DAM I have such pains down below........... 

Dandy I cannot BELIEVE you and I are almost on the same CD and we can't O............ you my buddy!!! :)


----------



## dandybrush

lol yeah i just wish i was regular!! i was before going on the pill...and i hated it i didnt want it then, now, i do!!!


----------



## kelster823

ahhhhhh I was NEVER on the pill and still was screwed up....:tease:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: wish i wasnt now too...cept im glad i didnt get pg to my first bf he was my best friend but a bit of a no hoper, no idea what he wanted from life, poor guy :)


----------



## kelster823

yep poor guy.. LOL

well Dandy sorry to write and run but Jeff is on his way home from his softball game and we are heading out to the bar down the road for food.... we have NOTHING in this house, I said we gotta get everything out of the fridge before we leave on Saturday!!!

talk to ya tomorrow okey dokey sweetie!!!


----------



## dandybrush

ok kel have a good night :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks dandy and Linny - I dont know if they will but we really didnt even try, I have no idea when I ovulated.....but the US are pretty through because they are always afraid of being sued so I suppose they will.....

never - those are great symptoms...but celtic is right better to be safe than sorry.

Kel - yeah on the finger....LOL.....whats up with that chic and her attitude anyway!

dandy - I stayed at the Wynn when DH and I where there 2 years ago...awesome hotel! You are going to have a blast....I hope you can plan O for around that time.


----------



## nevertogether

well, going to get cranberry juice today in case it's an infection :(

temp up to 98.4 this morning..anxious to see what it is tomorrow. 

dandy - my buddy on here, candyapple19, has used vitaminc a few times for AF. try to PM her. it's worked for her a lot.


----------



## AJThomas

Your temps look good Never.:thumbup:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Morning AJ.

NEver, great chart....I'm jealous :haha:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Never: I haven't charted I wish I had of been temping but my cycle is about 30-35 days long. I should start on the 15th. (Hoping I don't :) ) I just keep reading your temps and I'm so excited.... I have been absolutely exhausted this week and have been getting headaches and I'm starving. I hope you backache isn't a uti sneaking back up on ya. 

Kel: You go girl....sometimes it feels good to tell someone to @%#$-off. It's healthy to vent can't keep all that bottled up. I hope you get some relief from this cycle soon.

TNT: hey girl, I hope you are mending well and that this is your month...this is quite an exciting month. I'm glad your dr gave you the go ahead so soon, that's great.

TTC: I bet everything will go very well. Try not to stress. The prep doesn't sound very pleasent though..:(

Dandy: are you gonna try the vit C? I have heard about that also, I think I read a post a while ago from never's friend Candyapple. I looked it up online also and read the vitamin C and parsley thing. Hope it works for ya. Have fun in Vegas!!!!

Linny: Hey!!!! Glad to read your posts. Sounds like things are moving along well, sorry you still feel pukey:( I hope it passes quickly for you. My friend at work is fine until about 8pm and then she starts getting queazy she said it was like riding on waves. I always feel so sorry for her.

AFM: I am so tired and have to take a nap during the day this week. I have been eating like a starved pig...OINK! I was so tempted to buy a test today but I know it would be ridiculous to POAS right now. I have been so good this time but now I am getting a little antsy. Only one more week to testing day...:) The count down is on...7


----------



## TntArs06

:wohoo::wohoo::loopy: Hey there Wispy:hi:
Sorry you are a bit sleepy lately. Maybe this is a sign.:thumbup::hugs: I sure hope it is. I been eating like crazy too. But really because of boredom. :haha: Im going nutso being in the house so much. I really want to do something else but im just antsy because im cooped up.:haha::blush: 
I am doing pretty good. Starting to lay off the pills in stuff. Did some laundry today and made homemade shredded beef tacos for the OH. OH really loved it. We were super full. :dohh: OH isn't letting me go for walks yet cuz doesn't want me to hurt myself. 

How have you been besides the sleepiness and hunger? Seems like awhile sense I seen you on here. But alas I know your a buy gal! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

wispy - mine is about 30-31 days usually. i'm due the 14th or 15th, depends, because FF puts O on CD17 and i think it was CD18. not sure if i can wait that long to test haha. will have to see what my temps do in the further days to see if i might test early. hoping you get that :bfp: for sure!


----------



## Whitbit22

:rofl: Wispy! I love it.. Can't wait till all you ladies start testing! :happydance:

Wb AJ!

Never- the juice certainly can't hurt! 

I AM SO RELIEVED to hear all is well Sparkle! I havent read the thread all day and glad I finally checked in--I'm so happy!!

I've had to make myself drink crystal light all day. Good news is I finally had a really good albeit crampy bowelmovement earlier! haha TMI I know! Not looking forward to lying down to sleep tonight, as that seems to be when the quease queen strikes! : )))


----------



## AJThomas

your cycles so far have had way more dips than this time around Never, really hoping this is your month!


----------



## nevertogether

thank you AJ, i hope so too. still not trying to get my hopes up just yet though. anything could change my pretty chart sigh..


----------



## Wispyshadow

Whit: Ah...seems like thats a going thing for being preggers right now, the night time queezies...Sleep well dear!

Never: JULY BFP's.....WHOO HOO!!!!!

TNT: Yumm tacos! I always eat way too many when I make tacos....hard to stop. Although I love food and I totally eat when I'm bored too. I've been trying to drink giant glasses of water when I start thinking hmmmm...know what sounds really good...:) 
Sounds like your OH is taking good care of you. Soon enough you'll be able to be up and around like you were. 
I have been going to the gym but I am just not into it like I was the past couple of weeks. I guess that is why I haven't been on here much, stressed and mildly depressed. My DH was really sweet last night he was rubbing my belly and told me he was really excited for when I'll have a bump and he can feel a baby kicking. TOO CUTE! I just pray for something soon but I have to be patient.


----------



## Wispyshadow

BAD....right now I am totally wanting to go and eat the rest of the pasta salad I made for dinner.....ooooo and there is bar-b-que chicken. I'm going to be big as a house...LOL!


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> I have been going to the gym but I am just not into it like I was the past couple of weeks. I guess that is why I haven't been on here much, stressed and mildly depressed. My DH was really sweet last night he was rubbing my belly and told me he was really excited for when I'll have a bump and he can feel a baby kicking. TOO CUTE! I just pray for something soon but I have to be patient.

Ya OH has been taking real good care of me. :hugs:

Im sorry hun that your a little down and stressen. Im the same way....I get down in the dumps when life is boring and nothen happy is happening. I usually go shopping when that happens to me, which isn't always good. LOL :dohh: But then I end up going to the baby section and looking at cute little clothes. Then OH has to take me away right away cuz I usually get sad. Your Dh is super sweet. I love hearing things like that. I hope and pray that you get a BFP soon. Being patient isn't always easy but everything is crossed for you hun.:hugs::hugs: Keep your head up and have a good night/day...:haha:whatever time of day it is. haha


----------



## nevertogether

tacos sound amazing right now! too bad it's 7:45AM :rofl: guess i know what's for dinner!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Ooo...u could have breakfast tacos... :rofl:


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> tacos sound amazing right now! too bad it's 7:45AM :rofl: guess i know what's for dinner!

Well if they didn't get bad sending by mail, I would sure send you some. OH loved them. The meat sat in crock pot all day and then my dads sauce I made and then cooked rest of afternoon. I was impressed with my self because I usually dont cook unless theres directions. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Oooooo...YUM! Those sound awesome! I may just break out the crock pot tomorrow.


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> Oooooo...YUM! Those sound awesome! I may just break out the crock pot tomorrow.

Sounds like a good idea Wispy!! :happydance: :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

ok - i'll be over tomorrow ladies! :haha: wish i had longer than 30 minutes or i would make breakfast tacos for sure. ate all my eggs yesterday though, blah


----------



## Wispyshadow

Well I'm off to bed....great chatting for a minute with you guys:) Makes me smile..fo showe! Hope you all have a great day! I work all weekend so may not be on here much until MOnday...pooo!


----------



## yazzy

Morning everyone...just had another quick catch up of what was going on while I was sleeping.

Never...I have no idea about charting but as everyone else has been saying I hope it is good and stays that way.

Sparkle....excellent news, so pleased for you that little Sparkle is absolutely fine.

I'm taking this week as 'O' week for me - not sure if anything can come of it because of my really long cycles but hey ho still in with a shot. BB's are less painful but (tmi sorry!) nipples are now really sore...can feel them through my clothes and i'm still really bloated compared to normal.

Anyway have a lovely day everyone...I really must get on with some work lol!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hello all :flower:

Never how the back, your chat is so pretty LOL looking good FX :hugs:

TACOS yummy love them, I love TACO fries but my waist doesnt :haha:

Kel you are so funny, one finger salute :haha:


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi:

Hope you all have a great day....it's gonna be over 100 degrees out!:devil:


----------



## kelster823

DAMMIT I had a full blown post done and my flicking computer went ca-phooie... and I ain't typing that all out again.. 

LOL

so in a nut shell................HAPPY DANCE BOSS LADY IS NOT IN TODAY- she pee'd me off yesterday so at least today I don't need to see her flippin' emails.....

still no :af: but I have cramps that is for sure

everyone's charts look AMAZING

I am hungry now after reading those posts

ok now back to work

TTYL


----------



## 086marian

Hey girls,

I'm interested in starting to take Maca, can you tell me how it has helped each of you and where I can get it relatively cheap, my local health food store seems a little expensive!!


----------



## yazzy

Hi my lovely Maca Ladies....can I ask a question please, probably abit TMI but I need to share and hear what everyone thinks....

I think I have just seen my first EWCM.....ahhh i'm sooo excited because i've never had this before!! 

From my earlier posts I have said my cervix has suddenly, (since Monday'ish) gone high and soft...never felt this happen before. I have :sex: with OH Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday....I will grab him again tonight as he is off fishing tomorrow morning really early. But because of lots of :sex: - he just thinks his luck is in lol I haven't had a clear indicator of my cm - although it has been really clear slippery/watery all week but I have just checked (sorry tmi) and I had clear, stretchy cm....

Could I have already ovulated or do you think it would be happening in the next couple days???

I am so new to this that I don't know how long your cervix is high and soft for around ovulation or how long you should get watery cm for....any help is gratefully received!

Thanks


----------



## CelticNiamh

086marian said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I'm interested in starting to take Maca, can you tell me how it has helped each of you and where I can get it relatively cheap, my local health food store seems a little expensive!!

Hello and welcome, you have come to the right place :flower: here some benefits I have found from MACA 
Increased libidio (i deffo want to do it more)
More intense orgasims (this has to be the best one so far)
increased energy
*Second month taking it:*
no spotting
no mad PMS
easier AF
more EWCM
OV on CD15
easier cycles all round
will see how my LP goes this time round as well 
So far LP is 14 days and I ov CD15 as well again this month! I got mine on EBAY it was very affordable and make sure its the organic stuff good luck! 


yazzy said:


> Hi my lovely Maca Ladies....can I ask a question please, probably abit TMI but I need to share and hear what everyone thinks....
> 
> I think I have just seen my first EWCM.....ahhh i'm sooo excited because i've never had this before!!
> 
> From my earlier posts I have said my cervix has suddenly, (since Monday'ish) gone high and soft...never felt this happen before. I have :sex: with OH Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday....I will grab him again tonight as he is off fishing tomorrow morning really early. But because of lots of :sex: - he just thinks his luck is in lol I haven't had a clear indicator of my cm - although it has been really clear slippery/watery all week but I have just checked (sorry tmi) and I had clear, stretchy cm....
> 
> Could I have already ovulated or do you think it would be happening in the next couple days???
> 
> I am so new to this that I don't know how long your cervix is high and soft for around ovulation or how long you should get watery cm for....any help is gratefully received!
> 
> Thanks

YAY on EWCM whoo hoo :happydance: deffo sounds like the fertile stuff, they say you are fertile for about 6 days leading up OV and day after I think. so when cervix is at its highest and soft and open and some lovely EWCM you can be pretty sure you are OVing now:happydance: I normally get watery cm then EWCM them creamy CM around OV:flower:

Hope that helps good luck :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

PS I should have said creamy CM after OV :wacko:


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Celtic, thats really helpful. A few more days of :sex: and we should be covered. 9 months after stopping bcp this sort of thing makes you really happy! This weekend may be the start of my first 2ww!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - just wanted to check in...I have a crazy day today...going away for 2 weeks so I have to make sure all is in order before I go.

TNT - you have helped me make up my mind what I am making for dinner tonight! TACOS!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Yazzy I agree with what Celtic said, and I'd keep going for the next few days... Once cm turns creamy I'd say you've probably ov'd... :happydance: 

Ttc hope you get everything sorted before you go :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies just a quick hello before i go on the school run.

Hope you are all enjoying your day :hugs::hugs::hugs:

No bleeding for me today :happydance::happydance: and i phoned up the hospital today to cancel my dating scan that was booked for next week as i had one yesterday and they said i still have to go :happydance: I'm so happy about this as i never got any pictures yesterday and didn't really get to see baby sparkle. 

Right off on the school run. I hoping baby sparkle lets me stay up longer than 7pm tonight so i can watch big brother lol.

Lots of love maca ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, just checing up on you all. 

Yazzy i agree about the CM, i know for me i have EWCM in the days leading up to ov and the day of ov then by the next day it changes to creamy so you know ov has already happened. I dont think you would still have EWCM after ov has taken place unless something is off for you.


----------



## nevertogether

i don't get a lot of EWCM so it's the watery CM that let's me know O is coming


----------



## yazzy

Never...I don't get a lot of EWCM either so am also going by the watery stuff (had lots of that). Will keep checking over the weekend and see what happens.

Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## SBB

Kell what was jeffs surprise the other night? 

I am off out tonight and busy tomorrow so will say now have an amazing holiday! Hope you can just chill and forget about ttc and just have a great time with jeff and your friends :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

have a good weekend SBB!

yazzy - you go get that eggy girl!


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Peeps...:wave:

Sparkle....Soooo relieved to hear all is ok with Baby Sparkle:hugs::cloud9:....and that's great that you get to have another peak next week:thumbup:

SBB....Have a great weekend:hugs:

Kel....As SBB has already said relax and enjoy your hols babe...to the max:winkwink::hugs:

Never...I lurrrve chart stalking your chart babe:winkwink:...SO Pretty:thumbup:
Hope it's not an infection hun as the others have said get the juice in, my MIL also swears by grapes...:shrug::lol:

Hey to everyone else....hope you're all ok:hugs:

AFM...god what a boring tww!:dohh:...absolutely nothing to report which going by the last couple of tww's I'm hoping is something:dohh::rofl:.....:loopy::lol:
Can't believe test day is still another week a way....no urges to poas yet thou so looks like WelshRose maybe overcoming her poas addiction:lol:


----------



## nevertogether

welsh - you're lucky you have no urge to test, haha, i already do!


----------



## WelshRose

I'm placing cyber chains around the cabinet doors...and if you manage to open 'em I'll be in there....:devil:guarding them tests....:rofl:....Well at least until Sunday morning:winkwink: xx


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: :rofl: luckily i don't have any test in the house! :thumbup:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hello Welsh!!!:hi: I am holding off on POAS this weekend.....have to resist the urge:wacko: 
Today I pick up my son from camp:bike: I have missed him this week but it was nice to have just me and my girls around. 
I think working this weekend will keep me mentally occupied until next week.
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Funny Picture:


My senior picture....LOL :rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

nevertogether said:


> :rofl: :rofl: luckily i don't have any test in the house! :thumbup:

:shock:None in the House?!?!?!?!?!:shock:....when will you buy some? I've usually got at least 4 of the retched things calling to me everytime I sit my butt on the loo seat:dohh::lol:
I'm being super good this cycle thou:thumbup:...Well so far:dohh:....I guess the aim being to not find out before 4wks....I wish I had the will power to wait til 21dpo...but that will NEVER happen:nope:


----------



## nevertogether

i haven't got paid yet and my visit with DH broke our bank accounts. the earliest i can buy some is tuesday when i get paid. guess that's good for me, hehe.

wispy - oh my gosh, you look like the girl from can't buy me love do you remember that movie?


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Wispy....:hugs:
Feels like yonks since we've "spoken" babe:hugs:
Hope your Lil man has had a fab time and is back safe and sound to fill the house with boy noise:winkwink: It must be lovely to have children of both genders....I can't lie there is small part of me that hopes for a healthy sticky :pink: Bud next time....I would of course be made up if it was a healthy sticky :blue: Bud to....One of each would be :cloud9::lol:
I'm glad that your mind will be occupied over the weekend hun, there's nothing worse than sitting round contemplating it....give us a yell if you need cyber chains for your cabinet as well:winkwink: xx


----------



## AJThomas

How come you're all so active everytime i dont have much to say?


----------



## nevertogether

:haha: speak up AJ!


----------



## AJThomas

I'm just here wasting time before getting to the cleaning, some SERIOUS cleaning needs to be done in here.


----------



## nevertogether

ugh, i hear you on that one AJ! but i just can't bring myself to. hehe.


----------



## AJThomas

Yeah its long overdue so i have to get cracking on it at some point or i'll go mad.


----------



## TntArs06

I slept for like 11 hours....WOWOWAA that is alot. :haha::haha:
And I happened to miss like 4 pages of chitty chatty. :dohh::dohh:

Wispy- I love that pic. It reminds me of the girl on Saved By the Bell. Very nice... hehe Good thing you will be busy this weekend. Its hard not to think about it all weekend.

Kel- YEAH:happydance: No boss to haunt you today. Have a good day hun and try to stay nice and cool. :hugs:

Welsh- FX and LOTS of :dust: for you honey! So if it's been boring...then no symptom spotting for you to investigate?

SBB- I hope you have a wonderful weekend. Have fun girl.:happydance:

TTC- Are you going to be able to get online when you go to Florida? I will be super anxious:shrug: to hear the news of everything. Im sure it will be just fine though. :hugs::hugs: Enjoy your tacos hun. 

Sparkle- Are you going to post your scan when you get them? I sure hope so.:baby: sparkle 

Yazzy- Welcome hun:flower: FX for you during this 2ww. :dust: We are pretty close in cycle days then. I think I O'd yesterday so we may just been the same. 

AFM- Im still cooped up. Thinking about maybe doing some shopping or something. LOL:haha: Im soo bored of laying around. Think I O'd yesterday and got an insem in last night. Think of doing it again Sunday just in case. Welp you ladies have a wonderful day. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

had tacos tonight tnt :haha: mmmmm... glad to hear you got BD in around O time. i would do it again sunday too just in case hun. 11 hours :shock: i would have a horrible headache if i slept that long. i did fall asleep when i got home at 3pm though. i wish my sleep would sort itself out. i fell asleep 5pm on wednesday, 1pm yesterday, and 3pm today.


----------



## CelticNiamh

AJ I'm the same so not motivated to clean at all LOL lazy day today I think!

Never I'm the same wont have any spare cash till Tuesday so if by some miracle she hasn't arrived I will get one then! :hugs: hope


Got some porn for you all to help us on our journey:haha:

Man with HUGE Cock

Now close those mouths :haha:
 



Attached Files:







man and huge cock.png
File size: 209.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> had tacos tonight tnt :haha: mmmmm... glad to hear you got BD in around O time. i would do it again sunday too just in case hun. 11 hours :shock: i would have a horrible headache if i slept that long. i did fall asleep when i got home at 3pm though. i wish my sleep would sort itself out. i fell asleep 5pm on wednesday, 1pm yesterday, and 3pm today.

Did you enjoy them? I have left overs and thinking about having some again. :happydance: Ya 11 hours of sleep is way too much. I slept half the day away. Pure craziness. I must have been tired. OH didn't even wake me up. LOL So your times you fell asleep? Was that for the night? Or just a nap? :haha:I wish I had a good sleeping patter too. that way I wouldn't sleep so late.


----------



## nevertogether

celtic ! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

tnt - mmm, well hey i wouldn't wake you up either if you looked content. hehe. i can't stand not waking my DH up though, i want to go nuts. as for the times of sleeping. here's what i did.

7/7 fell asleep at 5pm woke up at 7:30pm. fell asleep at 11:00pm. woke up at 3:00am. fell asleep at 3:30am. woke up at 5:00am.
7/8 fell asleep at 1pm woke up at 5:00pm. fell asleep at 11:30pm (wanted to earlier, about 10pm, but just couldn't settle.) woke up at 2:30am to pee and fell back asleep soon. woke up at 5:00am . 
7/9 fell asleep at 3:00pm. woke up at 4:30pm to talk to DH. if he hadn't came online i would have kept sleeping. it's 9pm now and i'm feeling ready to go to sleep again!


----------



## TntArs06

My goodness that is some crazy:sleep::sleep: time!! My goodness. Are you normally like that? Or is it a lovely sign? Once im OUT there is no waking me up. Imma hard sleeper for sure.


----------



## nevertogether

no i definitely am not. i usually wake up at 5:00am every day and i don't go to sleep EVER until about 9:00pm or so. then i sleep solid until 5:00am rarely ever waking up. if i do it's only for a minute or two at the most. i hate naps during the day, but for some reason i haven't survived without them this week. took it as a symptom, but not holding on to it with whole heart right now. reason being, i just got off holiday and leave and there is always that chance my body is readjusting to everything. even then though, we would go to bed at 10 or 11 because DH had to work. i would wake up at 5 and temp and sleep until like 8 or 9 at the latest. if i even went back to sleep at all.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> no i definitely am not. i usually wake up at 5:00am every day and i don't go to sleep EVER until about 9:00pm or so. then i sleep solid until 5:00am rarely ever waking up. if i do it's only for a minute or two at the most. i hate naps during the day, but for some reason i haven't survived without them this week. took it as a symptom, but not holding on to it with whole heart right now. reason being, i just got off holiday and leave and there is always that chance my body is readjusting to everything. even then though, we would go to bed at 10 or 11 because DH had to work. i would wake up at 5 and temp and sleep until like 8 or 9 at the latest. if i even went back to sleep at all.

Hope its a sign, either way listen to your body you must need the rest:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

when are you considered late celtic? chart's look GOOD!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> when are you considered late celtic? chart's look GOOD!

well lately my LP has been 13 days but normally in line with 30 days cycle so Im due AF tomorrow so I will be 3 days late on tuesday I think! IF big IF she does not arrive!


----------



## nevertogether

:happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

I think it is definitely a sign. But I know how you feel that you dont want it at heart just in case. If this current sleep pattern isn't normal then FX girl. =) I bout had to take a nap with what you were saying. LOL :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> when are you considered late celtic? chart's look GOOD!




nevertogether said:


> :happydance:

Thanks :haha: I had a few cramps this afternoon on and off could be AF :shrug:

ooh I mean I have a 29 day cycle


----------



## nevertogether

or could NOT be AF! and :baby: hehe :blush:

TNT - i'm off to bed now, lol! and you are right. i think i don't want to get let down or look so much into something so that in the end i'm let down. i've been this way my whole life. i like to play things safe and not get my hopes up before i do. seems it's easier to fall just a few feet from being a pessimist then to fall a long way down being an optimist :shrug:


----------



## Linny

Just popping on to say :wave:

I'm on a hen do this weekend, going to Liverpool for the night. I actually planned to go when I wasn't pregnant so not sure how exciting it will be sober, but hey ho i'm sure it'l still be fun! My appetite is increasing a little so at least I'l be able to eat :D

Kel....I'm sorry AF still hasn't arrived! You have a FAB relaxing holiday that will make us all jealous, and don't forget about us!!

Never....oh hun the sleep pattern, a nitemare!! I used to get like that just before I'd ovulate cos I was constantly worried about getting my temp at the right time. I would wake up and hour or more before usual and would confuse myself with my temps. made me :wacko: The month i got my BFP was defo the worst, though not sure its a symptom......hope it is :happydance:

Wispy.....love LOVE the picture! I can't believe you work all weekend, thats must be rubbish sometimes :hugs:

TTC....good luck with the surgery, will defo be thinking of you! Though it would be nice if they tested you first and there were two lines :D

Welshie....FAB on the weight loss! Oooh everyone is in 2WW it seems, praying for some more :bfp:

Celtic......Ooooh good luck testing! Fx'd hun x x x

Dandy, TNT, Yazzy, AJ, SBB, Sparkle, Jam :wave: :hugs:......so sorry if I missed anyone!!


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi girls, sorry, I don't have time to read the past million pages, it's a flying visit.

THANKS to the Maca girlie who mentioned TACO's today....We had spicy beef tacos tonight...whoo hooo. Massive hit with DH ;) 

I'm not planning on logging in all weekend as we're pretty busy, but I'll update my FF as per normal, if anyone wants to STALK me..

Have a great one and I hope to see some BFP's mid-week next week xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Celtic - You are hilarious!!! LOL

TNT - Oh I will update you guys as fast as I can. I will have my laptop with me so hopefully the hospital has wireless!!!! I think you started a trend with your tacos last night....what are you eating tonight????? hehehehehe

Never - probably a good thing you dont have any tests in the house....hahaha....otherwise you would probably spend all your time poas...LOL

Welch - STAY AWAY from the tests...LOL

SBB- I forgot to ask how it was telling your friends a couple of weeks ago....did she sit there and ignore your bump while thinking...geez what is this chic eating?????

Linny - Oh that would be so wonderful...but bitter sweet....with this fibroid I have a real high risk of miscarriage so getting a bfp and then miscarrying might be worse! I guess it isnt much of a issue though as I dont think I am pg.

Well I have just gotten home from a v. busy day....phew! I think I am all set and ready to go with a few minor things I must get done over the weekend. It is the bahamas independance on Sunday so everything is draped in the flag colors (black, Blue, and Yellow)...Well I wont be partaking in much partying this weekend as I want to be as healthy as possible when they do all my pre-op tests on Monday. Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## WelshRose

:wohoo::wohoo:ONLY 9 DAYS INTO JULY AND 2:bfp:!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo:

If anyone has a witch due date or testing date that they would like added to the front page could you drop me a visitor msg...I have a sneaky feeling that I may have missed some amist all the chit chat and this thread is groooooooooowing so FAST these days:lol:


----------



## WelshRose

Hi SBB...:wave:....I see you down there:lol:
How are you doing sweets?

:hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Ewwww.. cleaning.. I hear ya on that, leaving tomorrow for a week, I have got to get crackin but I'm so darn lazy!! :haha:

Hi Welshie how are you?


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Whit Lovely:hugs:
I'm bored hun tbh...DH is watching Avatar...I can appreciate that it would probably have been good in the cinema but doesn't really do it for me sat in the lounge watching it on tv iykwim:dohh::lol:
I'm a bit disappointed that I have NO symptoms whatsoever...none...zilch....nada.....it's forcing me into being almost sane:winkwink::lol:

How are you feeling? Have you done any more tests?

:hugs::flow::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

okey dokey checking in REAL quick cause we are heading to bed.. 2:45am will come sooner then I know it ...

I will check in from time to time while I am away...... I hope to see a page FULL Of :bfp:

I am really hoping I can check in with you guys to say that the Witch got me because I have been VERY VERY crampy the last two days and have loads of creamy CM

soo with that..................SEE YA LATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

will miss ya all


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! Sorry taken ages to post been catching up! 

My computer is sick and at the doctors beig operated on so I only have my phone to post from and it's not as easy so sorry I know I keep missing things and being generally rubbish :dohh: 

Ttc I wore a long dress to see my friends and the bump wasn't really obvious, and I was sitting down. But we were talking about our wedding and I said we're having it in 2 years, when the baby will be 18 months... And my friends went 'what baby?!?!' they were v excited! 

Never and Celtic your charts look great, keeping everything crossed... :hugs: 

Welshie I have missed you! So glad you're in the 2ww I have been stalking :D I hope your lack of symptoms are a good thing and there's a nice bfp for you :happydance: 

Hey to everyone else :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Whitbit22

Eww I never wanted to see that movie.. :haha: 

Havent done any more tests, all I have left is a digi.. was hoping to have a line test left so I could see if it was getting darker but nope :(

Aww Kel hopes she gets it overwith soon! ughh


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh p.s. Welshie I didnt have any symptoms until 10dpo! and that was one wave of nausea barely noticeable. Even still not doing to bad, they come and go, so I definitely wouldnt worry!


----------



## dandybrush

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks dandy and Linny - I dont know if they will but we really didnt even try, I have no idea when I ovulated.....but the US are pretty through because they are always afraid of being sued so I suppose they will.....
> 
> dandy - I stayed at the Wynn when DH and I where there 2 years ago...awesome hotel! You are going to have a blast....I hope you can plan O for around that time.

yes it would be nice to get pg in vegas :happydance::cloud9: 

im definately getting excited...4 weeks to go now



nevertogether said:


> dandy - my buddy on here, candyapple19, has used vitaminc a few times for AF. try to PM her. it's worked for her a lot.

thanx never ill give her a pm

well im off this morning girls will have to catch up on the rest of the posts this arvo :coffee: have a great night


----------



## TntArs06

Never- Have a good night and hope you sleep well hun. Hopefully a little better than lately. I am with you thought on the not getting your hopes up. I am same the way. Always have been. I like to prepare myself for the worst and if I get better than what I expected then I am happy. Like a surprise....:haha:

TTC- I took vit C before my surgery so I can heal faster. And i think it helped alot. Have fun this weekend and hopefully the hosp does have wifi so we can all be updated and be there for ya. :hug:

We didn't eat anything special tonight. Had Chinese. I wasn't up for cooking tonight and neither was OH. :haha:


----------



## Whitbit22

Omg i want chinese!!! Om nom nom nom!!


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Lovely Girls:hi:

Whit....Thank you for the reassurance babe:hugs: In all honesty I had no symptoms with Callum other than a feeling until 6wks when my boobs/nipples were horrendously sore. But there is no feeling hun which is fine....I'm easily pleased at the mo and the fact that my body seems to be working as it ought to makes me ecstatic:winkwink:

You can drive yourself crazy babe with line intensities, trust me I have done in the past....just try and relax and enjoy:hugs:

TNT...So glad you're doing ok sweetheart:hugs:....and got to insem this cycle....I've got everything crossed for you chick....when is AF due/will you be testing?
There's a fab Chinese takeaway opposite the leisure centre that I take Callum for his swimming lessons and the aromas that come from there on a saturday lunchtime....:munch::munch::munch:....:lol:

Hey to everyone else:hugs:

AFM...just a lil nasal congestion and that's it....?hayfever. I am wondering about my thermometer tbh...I woke up absolutely boiling yesterday and this morning...but the temps just don't match the feeling iykwim....:shrug::wacko:

Big Hugs and Ooooodles of Love xxxx:flower:xxxx


----------



## TntArs06

WelshRose said:


> Morning Lovely Girls:hi:
> 
> Whit....Thank you for the reassurance babe:hugs: In all honesty I had no symptoms with Callum other than a feeling until 6wks when my boobs/nipples were horrendously sore. But there is no feeling hun which is fine....I'm easily pleased at the mo and the fact that my body seems to be working as it ought to makes me ecstatic:winkwink:
> 
> You can drive yourself crazy babe with line intensities, trust me I have done in the past....just try and relax and enjoy:hugs:
> 
> TNT...So glad you're doing ok sweetheart:hugs:....and got to insem this cycle....I've got everything crossed for you chick....when is AF due/will you be testing?
> There's a fab Chinese takeaway opposite the leisure centre that I take Callum for his swimming lessons and the aromas that come from there on a saturday lunchtime....:munch::munch::munch:....:lol:
> 
> Hey to everyone else:hugs:
> 
> AFM...just a lil nasal congestion and that's it....?hayfever. I am wondering about my thermometer tbh...I woke up absolutely boiling yesterday and this morning...but the temps just don't match the feeling iykwim....:shrug::wacko:
> 
> Big Hugs and Ooooodles of Love xxxx:flower:xxxx

:hugs: Yes I am doing better. Having good days and bad ones. Got outta the house today which was nice but now im tired and in a little pain. :shrug: Af is due the 24th or 25th. Sense I am not sure when my "actual" O day was, Im not sure when to test. I think I O'd possibly yesterday or today. But only cuz previous O days were CD21-22. So we will see I guess. Not sure what to do.

Hope you get to feeling better. Try and get some:sleep: and maybe it will help. Maybe you might want a new thermometer or new batteries just in case yours has been acting up. Have a good weekend hun. :hugs::flower:


----------



## Whitbit22

OOOO good signs. I know for me I woke up sweating a lot.. :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

morning Ladies :flower:

Oh I was not good last night, I had some glaxy chocolate and it did not agree with me, I seem to be full of wind the last week its so uncomfortable. but my poor tummy did not like chocolate at all, first time in weeks I have had any though so may be my system is not able for it.

my temp went up this morning, I keep thinking that I might of OV a day later so today could be 14 DPO and not 15 so tomorrow temp feel's more important! IYKWIM


----------



## WelshRose

Whitbit22 said:


> OOOO good signs. I know for me I woke up sweating a lot.. :)

Thanks Hun...I shall allow you to be the keeper of my PMA:winkwink: 



CelticNiamh said:


> morning Ladies :flower:
> 
> Oh I was not good last night, I had some glaxy chocolate and it did not agree with me, I seem to be full of wind the last week its so uncomfortable. but my poor tummy did not like chocolate at all, first time in weeks I have had any though so may be my system is not able for it.
> 
> my temp went up this morning, I keep thinking that I might of OV a day later so today could be 14 DPO and not 15 so tomorrow temp feel's more important! IYKWIM

Celtic....Do you have tests in the house????? If you have you know what word I wanna scream at ya:winkwink: xxx

I've just been on ebay and bought 100 10miu tests for £14.44....Bargain:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

WelshRose said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> OOOO good signs. I know for me I woke up sweating a lot.. :)
> 
> Thanks Hun...I shall allow you to be the keeper of my PMA:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> morning Ladies :flower:
> 
> Oh I was not good last night, I had some glaxy chocolate and it did not agree with me, I seem to be full of wind the last week its so uncomfortable. but my poor tummy did not like chocolate at all, first time in weeks I have had any though so may be my system is not able for it.
> 
> my temp went up this morning, I keep thinking that I might of OV a day later so today could be 14 DPO and not 15 so tomorrow temp feel's more important! IYKWIMClick to expand...
> 
> Celtic....Do you have tests in the house????? If you have you know what word I wanna scream at ya:winkwink: xxxClick to expand...

No I have none hun, this is going to kill me but I will have to wait on till Tuesday to get some!!! crappy broke this week you know when all the bills have to be paid and the rent well they all came at once LOL 

Im a bit nervous now!


----------



## TntArs06

CelticNiamh said:


> morning Ladies :flower:
> 
> Oh I was not good last night, I had some glaxy chocolate and it did not agree with me, I seem to be full of wind the last week its so uncomfortable. but my poor tummy did not like chocolate at all, first time in weeks I have had any though so may be my system is not able for it.
> 
> my temp went up this morning, I keep thinking that I might of OV a day later so today could be 14 DPO and not 15 so tomorrow temp feel's more important! IYKWIM

I agree with welsh....:test::test:


----------



## WelshRose

TNT...I hope the pain isn't too bad sweets...sending big :hugs:
Shall I pop you down for the 25th for testing but if you need to change it just let me know:hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

WelshRose said:


> TNT...I hope the pain isn't too bad sweets...sending big :hugs:
> Shall I pop you down for the 25th for testing but if you need to change it just let me know:hugs:

Ya that sounds good for me. :hugs: Right back atcha! :hugs::hugs: Have a lovely day. I am going to :sleep: its215 here so i am quite sleepy now. 

Have a great weekend everyone.:flower::flower:


----------



## WelshRose

Awww Celtic, damn it....the world would be such a nicer place if things didnt depend on money!:dohh::lol:

I'm quietly getting very excited for you sweets....Whit can keep my PMA and I my friend shall keep yours!:winkwink::rofl:
I noticed that you recorded your cervix as soft and closed....That is supposed to be a great combination for pregnancy...the height can change so much and lots of ladies don't find that it goes high for at least a couple of weeks:hugs:......Ooooooh Welshie is very excited now....:bunny::bunny::bunny:....:loopy::winkwink: xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Sweet dreams TNT :kiss:


----------



## CelticNiamh

WelshRose said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> OOOO good signs. I know for me I woke up sweating a lot.. :)
> 
> Thanks Hun...I shall allow you to be the keeper of my PMA:winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> morning Ladies :flower:
> 
> Oh I was not good last night, I had some glaxy chocolate and it did not agree with me, I seem to be full of wind the last week its so uncomfortable. but my poor tummy did not like chocolate at all, first time in weeks I have had any though so may be my system is not able for it.
> 
> my temp went up this morning, I keep thinking that I might of OV a day later so today could be 14 DPO and not 15 so tomorrow temp feel's more important! IYKWIMClick to expand...
> 
> Celtic....Do you have tests in the house????? If you have you know what word I wanna scream at ya:winkwink: xxx
> 
> I've just been on ebay and bought 100 10miu tests for £14.44....Bargain:thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...




WelshRose said:


> Awww Celtic, damn it....the world would be such a nicer place if things didnt depend on money!:dohh::lol:
> 
> I'm quietly getting very excited for you sweets....Whit can keep my PMA and I my friend shall keep yours!:winkwink::rofl:
> I noticed that you recorded your cervix as soft and closed....That is supposed to be a great combination for pregnancy...the height can change so much and lots of ladies don't find that it goes high for at least a couple of weeks:hugs:......Ooooooh Welshie is very excited now....:bunny::bunny::bunny:....:loopy::winkwink: xxx

LOL it is going from high to low through out the day I keep checking to see if AF has arrived :dohh::haha:

it so would or we could all have money trees! :haha:

TNT have a nice rest, I hope I get a chance to test! :thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:....I think I'd need a forest!:rofl:

Did you do any of this malarky with your other LO's hun?....Notice any difference between your DD pg and DS pg's?


----------



## kelster823

just stopping by to say morning

Leaving in a hour- UGH not looking foward to the 6 to 6 1/2 drive but well worth what is at the end


HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND LADIES.... talk with ya some time next week


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Kel:hugs:

Hope you have a safe journey and a fab vacation....look forward to hearing all about it:hugs: xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

WelshRose said:


> :rofl:....I think I'd need a forest!:rofl:
> 
> Did you do any of this malarky with your other LO's hun?....Notice any difference between your DD pg and DS pg's?

I always charted but not as in dept I never temped or checked my cervix I only just found it lately LOL plus seems harder this time round as well. I was a little naive as I always thought I ov CD15 and had a 14 day LP

I'm trying to remember any signs and I cant, with my DS I had none nada I just thought I was late by a week :blush: my DH told me to test and I got a lovely surprise!! I did feel sick the one night before I tested and it was only after I found out I was like so that's why I felt like that!!!:dohh: on DD I think I was a bit ratty after OV I think all my symptoms when pregnant hit me if I get to 6 weeks!


----------



## WelshRose

I love hearing all this kinda stuff...I was exactly the same with Callum...tested when I was a wk late....no physical symptoms up until 6wks...it was just an inkling that made me test....had no nausea at all with the exception of one night when I was in week 7/8 and then I was sick just the once and completely fine there after...obviously he hadn't appreciated the caramel chew chew ben and jerry's ice cream :dohh::rofl:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls! You chatty bunch! 

Kell have a safe journey :hugs: 

Celtic that chart still looks great :D looking forward to the next temps! 

Welshie when will you cave in and test?! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Hmmmm....I'm not sure to be honest hun:dohh:
I've just a few minutes ago had a wave of strange dizzy motion sicky feeling that probably went after about a minute and half. And also in the last half hour have had some very brief stinging feelings around the edge of my armpit and down towards my boob on the left side only:loopy:....Up until this point I've had no urge to test at all and in all honesty if I am I didn't want to find out until 4wks....but then there are going to be 100 10miu tests in the post to me today.....:winkwink:.....maybe tuesday but I really should be waiting until friday.
Don't think the chart is looking anything fantastic really:nope:

How are you and lil xmas pudding doing today anyway? Do you still use your doppler much? I've loaned mine to my SIL:thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hi sbb, welshie, celtic, kel, never, aj my mermory is shocking :dohh: :wave: hi everyone else

you lot have been very chatty...i just caught up, i have had 1500mg of vit c so far today, about to have a second dose, (hope i have researched it right) if it doesnt work after a couple of days im gonna try the parsley

Ill prob be buying my maca on tues ish when i have some cash lol, very tight this month as we are still saving for vegas


----------



## nevertogether

morning girls! 

whit - i've been waking up sweating all week, i hope that is a sign. but it's very hot here too.

celtic - there is no way you O'd after CD15 by looking at your chart. you have an extremely clear thermal shift.

hope everyone else is going well!


----------



## SBB

Welshie your chart isn't looking amazing, but we've seen so many that look fab and lead to nothing so I wouldn't worry about that. Plus it's still early days... 

Me and pudding are doing good, just waiting for the sickness to pass!! 

Never your chart is still looking nice... 

Hey dandy :wave: hope that vit c works :D 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

thanks SBB :) starting to wonder if the weather is affecting my temp staying up so high :shrug:


----------



## ticktock

Guess who's had a LP of 13 days before any spotting or sign of af?! MEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

Unfortunately was a BFN this morning and am starting to get cramps plus bit of pinky discharge this morning so think I'm out but having taken vit b and upped my maca dose this month it seems to have done the trick! And I'm 14 dpo today so have done well :thumbup:

Just gotta get my bfp now lol

Anyway am off to roast alive outside now, have a good day everyone x


----------



## nevertogether

yay ticktock sorry for AF but that LP is awesome!


----------



## WelshRose

That's fantastic news TickTock:yipee::happydance:....MACA ROCKS:winkwink:
What dose are you taking now?
Hoping that your spotting could be implantation but if it isn't your body has done as it's supposed to:yipee::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

WelshRose said:


> I love hearing all this kinda stuff...I was exactly the same with Callum...tested when I was a wk late....no physical symptoms up until 6wks...it was just an inkling that made me test....had no nausea at all with the exception of one night when I was in week 7/8 and then I was sick just the once and completely fine there after...obviously he hadn't appreciated the caramel chew chew ben and jerry's ice cream :dohh::rofl:

ya see sometimes you have so many symptoms you think I have to be!! FF gives you loads of points and nada!!! then you feel nothing AF doesnt show and bang!!! rollercoaster or what LOL 

Never hey hun 10DPO who hoo for you, thanks I hope your right! we shall see soon enough no sign of AF yet any way I will feel more positive if I get till tomorrow and nothing! 

ticktock that is excellent news whoo hoo about your LP not so great with no BFP :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

TNT - Oh I will dose up on some vit C then! thanks for the tip.

SBB - Oh that is a cute way to tell them, makes them really think about what you said...LOL

Celtic - When is af due? THings are looking good for you!

Welsh - nice symptom....I have everything crossed for you ladies this month.

Kel - enjoy our vaca...we will miss you, I hope you can get on and say hi everyone once in a while.

Dandy - I hope the vitamin C works hun

Never - waking up sweating is a great symptom....I have so many positive vibes for you this cycle

Ticktock - WOOOHOOOOO.....awesome hun, might be a BFN but it sounds like your body is getting itself ready to house a lil bub! Great news!


----------



## Whitbit22

SBB said:


> Welshie your chart isn't looking amazing, but we've seen so many that look fab and lead to nothing so I wouldn't worry about that. Plus it's still early days...
> 
> Me and pudding are doing good, just waiting for the sickness to pass!!
> 
> Never your chart is still looking nice...
> 
> Hey dandy :wave: hope that vit c works :D
> 
> X x x

I agree with SBB. My chart this cycle was my weirdest yet! No one knew what to make of it! :haha:

Never- you must be so excited. Having to watch us all SS for so long when you couldn't! Enjoy those lovely high temps- your body is definitely doing its job! 

Ticktock- That is AWESOME news!!! I LOVE Maca!!

Kel- Have a safe trip! 

:wave: To everyone else! :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

i hope it has done the most important job of all..but like it was said above, even the prettiest charts end in nothing so i'm trying to not think too much. it's so hard though!


----------



## nevertogether

so i got so much CM tonight that when i stood up it was running down my leg! it was really surprising! not sure if that's good or bad yet. :shrug:


----------



## Delilahsown

nevertogether said:


> so i got so much CM tonight that when i stood up it was running down my leg! it was really surprising! not sure if that's good or bad yet. :shrug:

:saywhat:


----------



## nevertogether

i know right. i've had that much before but only in my fertile period. kind of confused by it. it's been creamy all day.


----------



## Delilahsown

they say creamy cm is a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

i've been down all day so this gives me a little hope... :hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

i hear you! if im not eating- im sleeping. All last week- I went to bed before 9 which NEVER happens. almost broke down and used my ONE test today, BUT- i'm gonna wait until wednesday. what's 4 more days, right?:coolio:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow never, I would pay to have that much cm during my fertile time!!!! I never have much.....having some now is defo. a good sign....

Delia - good willpower hun...you are right...what is 4 more days?


----------



## nevertogether

i'm testing in 4 days too delilah! thanks ttc :)


----------



## Delilahsown

nevertogether said:


> i'm testing in 4 days too delilah! thanks ttc :)

:hugs: ITS A GO, NEVER! 4 days it is! I just woke up from the best nap. Aren't naps supposed to be short?? :dohh: I was asleep for almost 3 hours...


----------



## nevertogether

delilah - i've been doing the same thing! my shortest nap last week was an hour and a half!


----------



## Whitbit22

:happydance: 

Look at all those lovely charts!!


----------



## nevertogether

whit - not sure how i'm surviving. i'm very down about my cycle right now. just feel like maybe i'm not sleeping well, that's why my temps are high. and there is other explanations for the symptoms i've had. ugh, just not feeling so positive :(


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww honey! Stop brushing off the good signs! I know you dont want to get your hopes up, but just try to go with the flow. I cant imagine how you must be feeling, but my fingers are crossed tightly for you. I had the same problem wondering if my temps were higher because of the heat. It is considerably hotter in our bedroom when I wake up especially after the sun is well up. Honestly I dont think our core body temperature is as affected by the heat as we think it is. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you whit. how many DPO were you when you got the :bfn: and then how many when you got the :bfp:? i remember you having a rough time too, so your story gives me hope!


----------



## Wispyshadow

As a healthy adult your hypothalmus can regulate your core body temperature to keep it steadily where it needs to be regardless of the outer environment. Of course extremes can overpower what our bodies can do to compensate. So, all that said....embrace your elevated temps as HOORAY!!! signs:) It is so hard to get hopes up. I am nervous of getting to excited over my symptom spotting. Although I am so wishing I had been temping all that I have been reading is that elevated core temps that stay that way is the best early sign you can have.
My DH is wanting me to POAS tomorrow. I think it is too early. What do you guys think? I want to wait....I'm so chicken of that BFN...I need to be kicking the BFN in the arse...:rofl:

Whit: Share for sure what DPO and results you had. Thanks! and soooooooo HAPPY for you!!!!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Sorry took so long to get back. I've been having a really taxing night.. packing to leave and just emotional stress. :(

I tested at 11 dpo, and I actually got a line that you had to tilt to be able to see, but I just thought it was the whatcha call it strip, so I threw it out and waited until 13dpo and thats when I got my faint line :)


----------



## Wispyshadow

Thanks!! Sorry you're all stressed....hope the packing is almost done:) Stinks when life throws a bunch of junk at you at once. BIG HUGS!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww thanks hun! I actually was supposed to be on the road already but my cat peed in the duffle bag. :nope:

So DH threw him outside and I am worried since we will be gone for a week.. nothing that I cant deal with I guess but I just wish he'd be more supportive. 

omg this is so funny once I read it!! :rofl:


----------



## Wispyshadow

OMG!!! Peed in the bag...gag! I would have thrown him out too. Cats are amazingly independent. My neighbors have been gone for over a week and their cats hangs outside and my son has been going over to feed and water him everyday. I had two cats one was my oldest daughters and one was my middle daughters. When my oldest went away to school her cat went nuts and started peeing on everything. In the laundry on all the beds, we eventually had to give him away. The other one just clawed all the furniture and was an absolute menace. I LOVE cats though! :) I'm so sorry honey.


----------



## Whitbit22

Awww thats sweet.. If I cant at least get him into the garage before we leave, my Aunt is coming over to water my tomatoes and stuff so I will see if she can get him in, no big deal.. idk why I was just a mess over it.

It's sooo disgusting! But I just dont feel like its his fault. ughhh idk


----------



## Whitbit22

OHMYGOSH when are you testing? :D


----------



## Wispyshadow

I was contemplating testing tomorrow but I'm worried that it is still too early. I so get POAS happy and will use up a dozen tests....I get all CRAZY!!! I was planning on testing the 14th.


----------



## nevertogether

wispy - i've been planning on testing 14th too but might go buy some tests today and just test every day until then LOL! i can't NOT!


----------



## Wispyshadow

I am so right there with ya! I am going to the dollar store tomorrow and buying a bunch of cheapo's just to satisfy my urge to POAS....although it isn't necessarily too early..:)


----------



## nevertogether

wispy - i wish we had the cheapies here. all we have is the blue dye test at the shopette that i hate and then the commisary has some expensive ones. and the PX well i have to go there to look because im not sure


----------



## Wispyshadow

Are you going to test tomorrow? I'm not sure if our dollar store has them, I haven't looked I have just seen other people post about them. Is the dye test the one where you have to use a dropper and a test tube?


----------



## nevertogether

i'm going to go today probably. the blye dye just use blue instead of pink. i've heard bad things about them.


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay! POAS mania!! :haha: 

Finally on the road I love my iphone (sometimes)


----------



## nevertogether

haha whit i can't help it! glad you are on the road honey, we will miss ya! I LOVE my iphone too! its stuck to my hand!


----------



## Whitbit22

Haha yea :)
you ladies take care! Off to try hard not to kill dh tonight :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Whit: have a great trip!!!!!!

Never: I get a box of the good ones to save for my actual day and have used an off brand for my testing addiction...heehee! I have done so much better this cycle though. I have held off much longer than previously.


----------



## nevertogether

i don't know how you guys wait like this every cycle. my february cycle i didn't know you could test before :witch: so i waited until she was late to test. got her a week late and never a :bfp: this is my first and last until november that i get to test. so i guess i can do my PAOS addiction now and get it out of my system since i have to wait until november. :haha: i bought one of the nice digi ones on ebay, just waiting on it to get here.


----------



## CelticNiamh

ttcbaby117 said:


> TNT - Oh I will dose up on some vit C then! thanks for the tip.
> 
> 
> Celtic - When is af due? THings are looking good for you!
> Never - waking up sweating is a great symptom....I have so many positive vibes for you this cycle

I was due AF yesterday, so end of today Im late I guess LOL :wacko: Me to Never FX as well !



Wispyshadow said:


> OMG!!! Peed in the bag...gag! I would have thrown him out too. Cats are amazingly independent. My neighbors have been gone for over a week and their cats hangs outside and my son has been going over to feed and water him everyday. I had two cats one was my oldest daughters and one was my middle daughters. When my oldest went away to school her cat went nuts and started peeing on everything. In the laundry on all the beds, we eventually had to give him away. The other one just clawed all the furniture and was an absolute menace. I LOVE cats though! :) I'm so sorry honey.

Ahh poor cats, I have a mammy and her baby I have to leave for a few days so was worrying about leaving them as well. so your testing on the 14!! me too I hope



nevertogether said:


> wispy - i've been planning on testing 14th too but might go buy some tests today and just test every day until then LOL! i can't NOT!

 So how many of us is it then testing on the 14th FX cool :happydance::hugs:
Never hope your not worrying to much, how the back pain did it go and no burny wee! that discharge sounds weird creamy good for up the duff I remember on my DS 2 being 100% sure AF had come I was so wet! and it was just CM I was left holding a pad in my hand going what the hell is going on LOL on another note watch out for thrush!

Just lovely what our bodies do to us! I have mad trapped wind its driving me mad I'm belching non stop or farting! temp still a bit up! oh well :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

celtic - my back has been better, but not completely. the night before it hurt so bad that it was making my legs hurt. no burning while i pee though which is good :thumbup: what is thrush?


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> celtic - my back has been better, but not completely. the night before it hurt so bad that it was making my legs hurt. no burning while i pee though which is good :thumbup: what is thrush?

may be I should have said trush, :blush: yeast infection hun! 

ouch good thats its eased, with DS1 I remember my back killing me I still remember lying on the couch in pain. my MIL saying oooh Niamh if you backs hurting now I dread to think what you will be like when your big!!! LOL it went and I was fine!


----------



## nevertogether

lol wow, i've never had one of those...


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> celtic - my back has been better, but not completely. the night before it hurt so bad that it was making my legs hurt. no burning while i pee though which is good :thumbup: what is thrush?




nevertogether said:


> i don't know how you guys wait like this every cycle. my february cycle i didn't know you could test before :witch: so i waited until she was late to test. got her a week late and never a :bfp: this is my first and last until november that i get to test. so i guess i can do my PAOS addiction now and get it out of my system since i have to wait until november. :haha: i bought one of the nice digi ones on ebay, just waiting on it to get here.

I was just going to ask you that, could you get one! I live in hope to see the words pregnant on one of those! :haha::blush:


----------



## nevertogether

me too celtic, ME TOO! :)


----------



## Wispyshadow

Celtic: Thats great....NO AF!!!!!!!! WoooHOOO! I don't think I can hold off until the 14th and I'm not late yet. You have amazing self control! I get nervous to test early though but I want to so bad....makes a girl crazy! 

Well, it is 3am and I haven't been to bed. I was supposed to work tonight so I slept all day yesterday. Not many babies in the NICU so I got called off from work...yeah...but now I can't sleep. I'm gonna go be snuggly with the DH....he will probably get pissed that I woke him up at 3am....:rofl:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> me too celtic, ME TOO! :)

:haha:then the urge to see 3+ LOL

just to be on the safe side hun have a read of this https://familydoctor.org/online/famdocen/home/women/reproductive/vaginal/194.html
I love one of the causes is TD DA pregnancy :happydance:

Wispyshadow no choice but to wait, :haha: I have no extra cash to buy any till tuesday! eek my nerves are shattered LOL


----------



## nevertogether

i didn't have any of that celtic :shrug: just a lot of creamy CM almost watery


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls.....I just love coming in here when all the talk is of :test::test::test::happydance::winkwink:

I can't believe how good it is looking for all you guys....:shock:....amazing charts Ladies!
Well in May according to the front page, so there may have been more people but those that gave dates....out of 9 contenders we had 4 bfps....I wanna beat it this month:winkwink:

Have a fab time away Whit...how long you gone for and where are you headed?:hugs:

Morning to everyone else....:hugs:

Well as for news from Welshie....I have had fleeting stingy moments in the boobs since yesterday and am sat here feeling a lil bunged up with hot tired feeling eyes...it doesn't feel cold like...?hayfever:shrug:
Had a temp jump this morning and yet unlike yesterday when I was absolutely boiling and surprised it was as low as it was, this morning I felt a comfortable temp and yet possibly one of the highest ones I ever had:dohh:...caused a moment of excitement and I caved and poas...:bfn:...silly girl!:lol: The 100 ic that I bought off ebay are showing as despatched thou so hopefully they will be here either tomorrow or tuesday:thumbup:

Hope you've all got fab sundays planned....Love you girls:hugs: xxx


----------



## nevertogether

uh oh welshie that temp jump looks AWESOME! :happydance: :happydance: please be all our months, please please please! 

as for me, went to the PX to get more tests and all they have is the stupid blue dye. i bought them anyway to handle my PAOS addiction right now. they had the CB digi ones too with pregnant, not pregnant, bought them too..and i'm saving them until closer to AF. woot woot :)


----------



## SBB

Welshie I still can't believe you bought 100 tests!!! I bought 50 ICs my friend who is ttc is coming over today so I am going to give them to her... 

Nice temp rise this morning :D it's still early though so keep testing!

It's so exciting with everyone testing! :happydance: 

Whit have a lovely time x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Sounds like you're all stocked up babe:thumbup::happydance:

It would be FAB if there were NO :witch: on this thread this month....hell I'd have to :wohoo: all over the site and tell everyone to get there bum's here and on Maca:winkwink::rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl: SBB....They were supposed to come in 50 test lots....I bought 2 lots:winkwink:.....I'm hoping that they may last me until the end of the year:rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hi girls

im so excited, looks like there might be a few bfps on their way!! 

AFM been fluey all day didnt bother temping this morning, been sleeping as i had to get up to pee every 2 hours during the night.
I took the 3000mg of vit c yesterday and have just noticed an increase of CM :shrug: maybe it wont work :( might have to try the parsley...though that sounds gross


----------



## jam-on-toast

HI ladies...

Popping in to wish you all the best with getting your BFP's.

Think I'm out for sure this cycle. I've stressed so much over it.

I've decided not to take Maca too, it's just not for me. I've found (after taking it again the past 2 days) that it's making me feel extremely bloated and my boobies are much more full and a lot more tender!

Once again Good Luck and thanks a million for all the help and support that you have offered to me along the way.x.x.x.x


----------



## SBB

Sorry the Maca isn't for you Jam - I hope you'll still come and hang out with us! I hope you get your bfp soon :hugs: 

Dandy I hope you feel better :) 

AFM I *think* I felt bubs move! :happydance: I really hope it was, it was like 3 little tiny kicks over to the right side :D I thought I felt a 'thud' last week but wasn't sure! Really hope it happens again soon! 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

omg sbb that is so awesome! :yipee:


----------



## SBB

He he thanks hun! It's so cool I really hope it was bubs :haha: 

I read through the posts earlier, I hope you're feeling a bit better and not so down. I think everyone goes through feeling crappy towards the end of the 2ww... Especially hard for you because you're not usually in the running for a bfp and this is your only chance for a while. It's very emotional though, you put in so much hard work and hopes and now it's all coming towards the end.. and the result. 

I felt exactly the same every cycle. The last cycle (when I got my bfp) I was in tears, thinking I hadn't done it and couldn't face another cycle... It's just a lot of stress and emotions - hang in there - it's all looking great :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

thank you SBB, that means a lot to me. i'm still a bit down. just so terrified that i've let myself get my hopes up just a little too much. my temps are higher than they usually are and have stayed higher unlike my 3 cycles charting before, but i've seen good charts not get a :bfp: so i'm terrified i'm weighing way too much on my chart and i'm just going to be let down :cry: sorry to be a downer really.


----------



## SBB

Don't be sorry hun... It's impossible not to get your hopes up, even when you try so hard not to. We all do it every month and that's why it's so hard when af arrives ... And why people go quiet for a few days after...

Essentially if AF arrives you're going to be gutted and we will all be gutted for you... There's nothing you can do about that because no matter how much you try and prepare yourself you'll always still be hoping right up to the very end... 

I wish I could say something to make you feel better :hugs: obviously we are all hoping soooo much for your bfp... But if it doesn't happen you'll be ok and we'll all be as supportive as we can be... 

Your chart does look different and it does look amazing! So fingers crossed you can look back and wonder why you were so down :D 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

whoa - so i was messing around with FF to see what would happen if i got three more high temps. so i put 98.4 for the three days, like i have been getting.. and it moves my O date to CD20! that is also my last day of positive OPK. we are covered BD wise and it's the one day that DH and i decided to use pre-seed because he wanted to try it too, like conceive plus :) i wonder if that's the case???


----------



## SBB

That's definitely possible... Phew at least you are covered either way!! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

how freaking crazy.. i needed that for my downer.. at least i have a little hope now. and if that's the case, i had a dip to coverline at 2DPO and that's when my temp shot up.


----------



## Blah11

Hey girls, just after some advice really. I'm TTC my 2nd baby but I have very irregular and long cycles. I've been using soy iso for the last 3 cycles with good results, I ov'd both times on day 24 and day 28 (im only cd5 this cycle). HOWEVER, the last 2 cycles ended in a chemical pregnancy. I dunno whats going on really. My LP is 14 days so i dont think its that, but obviously something isnt right :shrug: I have been referred to the infertility clinic but in the mean time... Do you think maca could help me?


----------



## Linny

Oooooh getting all excited for all you testers, WAHOO!!! Roll on 14th, I hope there's a few more flashing :bfp:

Never....I'm sorry your feeling down hun :hugs: ttc is such a hard rollorcoaster of emotions, and its so much more intensified for you cos your shots are only two or three times a year! We are all here for you no matter what happens, and I know we are all keeping FX'd for your BFP :happydance:

Wispy, Welshie and Celtic.......that goes for you ladies too! I'm so excited for the next few days. Pleeeeease keep us updated!

I'm on :cloud9: my best friend gave birth on friday to a little girl! I'm so excited to meet her! She had the BEST labour ever too.......waters broke at 4.30am and by time she returned to hospital the head was there......a few pushes and out she came and she was born at 9.30am......no pain relief OMG!

:wave: to everyone else x x


----------



## yazzy

Blah11...I think Maca is good for anyone, whether you are ttc or for general wellbeing. If you read about it, it does say great things about helping fertility. I too have really long cycles and started taking Maca 2 months ago. Just remember when you do order it you should go for Organic Maca. I buy mine from Superfoods.co.uk.

Hi to everyone else...

SBB - that is sooo great that you think you have felt bubs!! I'm so excited for you!!

Never...still keeping my fingers crossed for you, sounds like you are doing great and have a few good symptoms too.

Tnt...I think we are about the same way along at the mo.

I think I am 3dpo today, nipples still sore, this may be from ovulation last week - not sure how long they are meant to stay sore for?!

Anyway good luck to everyone who is waiting to test and I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: HappY SunDaY everyone!


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies! Just came back from my FIL's house and checking in with you all.

I'M SO EXCITED!! I'm on pins and needles for all the ladies testing this week! I just know we're gonna get some more BFPs this months, i can feel it. Can't wait to see just how many we get! So many charts are looking good.

SBB that must be so great! It must be like a dream feeling the LO kicking around like that, congrats! Another milestone!!


----------



## dandybrush

well getting ready for work :(

feeling better than yesterday, still had another crappy night sleep so temp was too high for FF

gonna try 4000mg of vit c when i am feeling better then ill try the parsley


----------



## nevertogether

no AF yet celtic? please please please please. i'm so anxious for you!


----------



## AJThomas

Having a bit of cramping in my lower abdomen and back now so i guess my body is gearing up for OV.


----------



## dandybrush

yay AJ...for Ov...the thought of that just excites me these days :(


----------



## nevertogether

:happydance: AJ


----------



## CelticNiamh

Blah11 said:


> Hey girls, just after some advice really. I'm TTC my 2nd baby but I have very irregular and long cycles. I've been using soy iso for the last 3 cycles with good results, I ov'd both times on day 24 and day 28 (im only cd5 this cycle). HOWEVER, the last 2 cycles ended in a chemical pregnancy. I dunno whats going on really. My LP is 14 days so i dont think its that, but obviously something isnt right :shrug: I have been referred to the infertility clinic but in the mean time... Do you think maca could help me?

Yes I do, its worth a shot while you are waiting, MACA works on the pitury (spelt it wrong) gland in the brain which is the master gland and controls all our hormones so MACA balances those hormones. its worth a try hun. good luck:flower:



nevertogether said:


> how freaking crazy.. i needed that for my downer.. at least i have a little hope now. and if that's the case, i had a dip to coverline at 2DPO and that's when my temp shot up.

OOOH thanks heavens you are covered! but hun if thats the case dont get sad if you see a BFN before a BFP ok!


nevertogether said:


> no AF yet celtic? please please please please. i'm so anxious for you!

Nope, nada she is MIA at the mo, Im so nervous running to check every few minutes! haven't said a word to any one either you and a few others on here are the only ones who know! even DH hasn't got a clue! have a few symptoms but not listing them cause I know then mother nature will be cruel and make me eat my words! :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

wow celtic thats exciting :) my fingers are xed for you


----------



## CelticNiamh

dandybrush said:


> wow celtic thats exciting :) my fingers are xed for you

Thanks hun, I hope your cycle behave it self for you its sooo annoying when you dont know were you are:hugs:

Jam how long were you taking MACA?


----------



## nevertogether

celtic - holding out until wed right? don't know how you're doing it!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> celtic - holding out until wed right? don't know how you're doing it!

I might test Tuesday when I get one or two or more LOL


----------



## AJThomas

I'm gonna have to keep checking to see who breaks down and tests first and how many bfps we get!!

AFM i'm all.....um.....leaky. Gonna have to get a liner cuz i think i might wet the chair!


----------



## dandybrush

haha AJ thats awesome!! i used to get like that, but i think the vitex stops alot of my CM


----------



## nevertogether

AJ - that rocks! get to :sex:ing girl!!

celtic - i hope, got my eye on you girl!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Yup, we're trying to space it out to every 36 hours or so to give the :spermy: some time to rebuild.


----------



## TntArs06

Hey Ladies,

Just stoppen in to say hi!!!! :wave: Hope you all had a great weekend! =)

Yazzi- what CD are you on? I think I am possibly 2-3DPO. FF hasn't recognized it cause im not temping due to medication and my irregular sleep pattern from my surgery. If its BFN this month I will start temping next cycle.


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> I'm gonna have to keep checking to see who breaks down and tests first and how many bfps we get!!
> 
> AFM i'm all.....um.....leaky. Gonna have to get a liner cuz i think i might wet the chair!

Ive never had this much CM. lol :haha: Im sorta jealous. :hugs::hugs: But :happydance::happydance: for you girl.


----------



## TntArs06

Celtic and Never---I am soo excited to see when you guys test!! :happydance: FX for you two ladies!!

Goodnight (well good morning) to you ladies. Hope you have a wonderful start to the week!! =) :hugs:


----------



## jam-on-toast

CelticNiamh said:
 

> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> wow celtic thats exciting :) my fingers are xed for you
> 
> Thanks hun, I hope your cycle behave it self for you its sooo annoying when you dont know were you are:hugs:
> 
> Jam how long were you taking MACA?Click to expand...

Hi, not very long tbh. 2weeks, max. Then I re started when I started spotting, well for two days.

I just felt so bloated and puffy, maybe water retention? It felt like I had put on a lot of weight, when in all reality I haven't put any weight on at all. I want to point out that this is the only reason that puts me off taking it though. 

The other effects where fantastic, I was like a 'Rabbit' sex wise. Higher energy, great mood. And general, overall well being and I and my hubby were really happy with that as I do suffer hormonal outbursts. :cry:

I do have 3 days worth left of the tablets at home and a full bottle on the shelf.

What shall I do?..... :shrug:

How long should I really be taking it for before I feel 'Normal' or until it works with my body (Not against it)?

Hi, ladies.....i might be back :winkwink: I can't stay away from you :happydance:

NEVER: I'm off to stalk your chart! x


----------



## yazzy

Tnt...I think I am 4dpo today. I say 'think' because this is the first time i've been able to notice a change in me which suggested ovulation last week. I.e change in cm, cp and sore bb's! If it turns out I get AF in a couple weeks then I am going to take soy isoflavones for my next cycle but fingers crossed a bfp jumps in first!! How are you doing? Any niggles yet???

Good morning everyone else, how are you all?

Celtic....ooooh getting excited now you are late for AF, I know what you mean about not telling the OH. I was so close to telling the OH I think I ovulated but I know he'll get really excited so have kept quiet.

AJ....excited for you...get :sex: and fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

yazzy said:


> Tnt...I think I am 4dpo today. I say 'think' because this is the first time i've been able to notice a change in me which suggested ovulation last week. I.e change in cm, cp and sore bb's! If it turns out I get AF in a couple weeks then I am going to take soy isoflavones for my next cycle but fingers crossed a bfp jumps in first!! How are you doing? Any niggles yet???
> 
> Good morning everyone else, how are you all?
> 
> Celtic....ooooh getting excited now you are late for AF, I know what you mean about not telling the OH. I was so close to telling the OH I think I ovulated but I know he'll get really excited so have kept quiet.
> 
> AJ....excited for you...get :sex: and fingers crossed for you!!

YAY for positive OV signs:thumbup: my DH was all jiggy with it this morning and he asked are the painters:wacko: in (he knew I was due them) I couldnt lie so I said nope he asked weird when were they due I said saturday! he shrugged said nothing more cause he had other things on his mind :rofl:

It will hit him later on :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol he prob thought you meant next Saturday! Did you temp this morning? 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

yazzy said:


> Tnt...I think I am 4dpo today. I say 'think' because this is the first time i've been able to notice a change in me which suggested ovulation last week. I.e change in cm, cp and sore bb's! If it turns out I get AF in a couple weeks then I am going to take soy isoflavones for my next cycle but fingers crossed a bfp jumps in first!! How are you doing? Any niggles yet???
> 
> Good morning everyone else, how are you all?
> 
> Celtic....ooooh getting excited now you are late for AF, I know what you mean about not telling the OH. I was so close to telling the OH I think I ovulated but I know he'll get really excited so have kept quiet.
> 
> AJ....excited for you...get :sex: and fingers crossed for you!!




jam-on-toast said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> wow celtic thats exciting :) my fingers are xed for you
> 
> Thanks hun, I hope your cycle behave it self for you its sooo annoying when you dont know were you are:hugs:
> 
> Jam how long were you taking MACA?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, not very long tbh. 2weeks, max. Then I re started when I started spotting, well for two days.
> 
> I just felt so bloated and puffy, maybe water retention? It felt like I had put on a lot of weight, when in all reality I haven't put any weight on at all. I want to point out that this is the only reason that puts me off taking it though.
> 
> The other effects where fantastic, I was like a 'Rabbit' sex wise. Higher energy, great mood. And general, overall well being and I and my hubby were really happy with that as I do suffer hormonal outbursts. :cry:
> 
> I do have 3 days worth left of the tablets at home and a full bottle on the shelf.
> 
> What shall I do?..... :shrug:
> 
> How long should I really be taking it for before I feel 'Normal' or until it works with my body (Not against it)?
> 
> Hi, ladies.....i might be back :winkwink: I can't stay away from you :happydance:
> 
> NEVER: I'm off to stalk your chart! xClick to expand...

I think you need to give it at least 3 months, I know I felt a wee bit bloated all right I never put it down to MACA though, but that went and so did the spotting I used to as well, im on my third month and who knows whats around the corner! :flower:

I would give it a little more time how much were you taking is it caspules may be reduce it by one!


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Lol he prob thought you meant next Saturday! Did you temp this morning?
> 
> X x x

Never got a chance LOL DH had other ideas:blush: oh he knows it was saturday gone! hmmmm wonder if he will say any thing more prob waiting for me to go test time PML


----------



## CelticNiamh

Never how you doing hun, have you resister the urge and tested yet !


----------



## nevertogether

CELTIC does that say HPT +!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhh :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

as for me, i have been testing, but i'm thinking if i O'ed CD20, which it's looking like i did,, i would only be 9DPO now and probably not test positive :shrug: going to wait a few days and see what my temps do before i temp more.


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats Celtic!!! *on my fone so I can't post all the emoticons I want to but I'll so excited for you!!


----------



## nevertogether

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :headspin:


----------



## SBB

Oh my god Celtic !!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: So happy for you, congratulations!! 

Although how can you have tested and not even told us?!?! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks AJ, Never and SBB :hugs:

I was in the middle of posting when a friend knocked on the door!!!! she has gone home now,plus had to break the news to DH :haha:

Im in shock and its a very strong result as well! I have no camera to take a picture boo hoo 


Never sounds like its to early all right hun! keep testing :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i am so happy for you, oh where is welshie she will be so happy that it's 3 BFP's now for July, eekkkk


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> i am so happy for you, oh where is welshie she will be so happy that it's 3 BFP's now for July, eekkkk

OOOH Thanks Hun my fingers are crossed for you now:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

how happy was DH??? if i get two more high temps FF will predict a possibly triphasic chart


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> how happy was DH??? if i get two more high temps FF will predict a possibly triphasic chart

He smiled I cried! he is now planning bump beds and all that stuff LOL 

OOOH Never cool, :hugs: I like that Triphasic charts, hey my chart was not a bad one this monthe it was kinda pretty yep yep yep!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I was just thinking as well, I think we will see a lot more BFP as most of us are on MACA at least 3 months or more!!!


----------



## nevertogether

very very true! that makes so much sense celtic. i actually just started on my third month i believe when DH and i got to try :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> very very true! that makes so much sense celtic. i actually just started on my third month i believe when DH and i got to try :)

Same here!!!


----------



## TntArs06

:hug: OMG Celtic :wohoo::wohoo::saywhat: CONGRATULATIONS hun!!! This is awesome news to come to today! YEAY! :baby::baby:

Never- Your next girl!!! :hugs::happydance:

Yazzy- Yea I think we are on the same cycle then. I think I am right around there. I dont think I have felt anything. I am almost like never....I dont try and get my hopes too high. Although I woke up last night at 3:30 am with AWFUL back pain that went down my legs. But that could also be attributed to my surgery...its hard this month sense my surgery is still fresh its hard to symptom spot on FF with everything else going on. So we will see I guess.

Jam- I been on Maca for like three months now and it has changed me ALOT in good ways too. The symptoms your having could be something else though. :hugs:
:hi:to everyone else! I hope your having a great monday.


----------



## Linny

Omg congratulations celtic!!!!!!!!! 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee:

I'm so happy for you, must be on :cloud9:

Never..........you next :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

HAPPY 11 WEEKS LINNY! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks TNT and Linny Im in a daze I think! :hugs: you are all so nice being so happy for me :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

oh wow celctic congrats!! man i miss alot when im sleeping!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance:

:cry: i wish i was on maca already and Oving!!! :cry:

I want a BFP tooooooooooooo

sorry that was my spac attack....


----------



## WelshRose

:happydance::happydance:Wohoo Niamh....Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance:.....:cloud9:

I am SO HAPPY for you Sweets!...Super Awesome news...Never is right I can't wait to update that front page:winkwink:

Never....Chart is looking BLOODY FANTASTIC....think your temps are reaching for the stars chick....or at least trying to provide a ladder up to that lil fluffy:cloud9::hugs:

Delia....How are you doing honey...have everything crossed for you to:hugs:

SBB....:shock:....Movements....That is absolutely fab hun....it's one of the best feelings in the world!:hugs:

Linny....Yeehaw...11 wks:happydance:....hope you're feeling fab today!

Sparkle and Whit....hope you girls are both ok:hugs:

Big Hellos and :hugs: to everyone else...Hope you're all ok.

Not a huge amount to report here really. I did test but another :bfn: Have some very intermittant spotting going on that's brown in colour so not enough to dash all hopes but at the same time....I'm booking my seat on the bus for next month:dohh::lol:
Went shopping with my SIL today and OMG is there some lush baby clothes out there at the moment....*sigh*....particularly in mothercare....in :pink:.....I'm sure my ovaries were pinging!:winkwink:

Right then Girlies...hope you're all ok....I'm scurrying off to update that front page of ours:yipee::happydance::headspin::happydance::yipee:


----------



## dandybrush

ill get on that front page one day welshie...sigh*

i am having some what i would think of as AF cramping, maybe Ov pains, but i doubt it :shrug: hoping AF shows up soon

then im gonna start up on maca so i can be officially part of this thread and vitex together :) ill skip the soy for the time being i think never


----------



## kelster823

hi ya ladies.... vacation is awesome.... beach today, fisging tomorrow

WOW WOW Celtic... huge congrats....:hugs:

not much on the home front here.............:af: finally reared her ughliness today so I am SOOOO relieved....

I'll check in again in a few days, as I am on my friends lap top...

MISS YOU ALL

SBB did I read movement????????????? awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

ok almost din din time

talk to ya later


----------



## SBB

Yay hi kell :happydance: :wave:

Yep think I felt some movement :D 

Glad af showed hun (you know what I mean), hope you have a fab time catch up when you can... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

yay kel thats one down...just me to go now :(


----------



## Delilahsown

Big congrats, celtic!!


----------



## Wispyshadow

:happydance:Congratulations CelticNiamh!!!!!!:happydance:

I am so happy for you....HOORAY!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9:

Kelster: I am so glad that AF finally showed up so your cycle can get moving along. Prayers going out for you!

TTC: Praying for you!!!!

TNT: Are you feeling better? 


And Me: Well I worked last night and it was good but dang I was a moody mess. I did start a good IV on the first stick and that is great considering my patient is only 6lbs:baby:....:cry: Hate that part of my job...boooo! My BB's are soooooooo sore...OUCH! I hate to have my bra off. I am hoping that it all isn't PMS and that it is growing placenta:happydance:
Got to hang out tonight with my oldest daughter and her boyfriend...we watched a movie "The Box" weird. Thats all I can say weird. So, still testing on Thursday. Going to the gym tomorrow and then getting my hair done..:happydance: I'll have to put up a pic after because right now I am a frizzy mess...YIKES!!:haha: :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

sound good wispy! glad all is well!


----------



## Wispyshadow

thnks, just impatiently waiting....:haha:


----------



## nevertogether

me too! trust me :haha:


----------



## sparkle05

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS CELTIC :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I miss it all when i have days in the bathroom lol

Never when are you testing ? 

Hope all you ladies are ok :hugs::hugs: Enjoy your day :hugs::hugs:

Nothing to report here :thumbup: I'm off to get the little lady ready for school and then off to work :growlmad: I wish i could be a lady of leisure :blush:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Morning Girls:flower:

Sparkle, Wispy,Delilah,Dandy,Kel Thank you so much girls for the congrats :hugs: 


Wispy those symptoms sound soooo good is today test day FX for you:hugs:

Never how are you hun:hugs:

Deliah are you testing to day as well FX for you to! 

Dandy :hugs: :hugs:


Welsh :hugs: Thanks hun, must check out the front page :hugs:

Oh wow feeling sick this morning!! eek all ready!


----------



## yazzy

OMG i go to sleep and have a busy morning at work and miss Celtics BFP!!! I just want to say a HUGE congratulations Celtic, so pleased for you...all this Maca is certainly doing its job.

Yay so happy for you!!!


----------



## jam-on-toast

Congrats Celtic! xxxx


----------



## Delilahsown

Celtic- No- I've decided to take your route- and just wait until after af is due before I test. Feeling a little discouraged because my temps are slowly on the decline, which i looked at my previous cycle and they look similar. So- I've decided to just wait it out. Af due tomorrow so we shall see.

Never- What happened? your chart went to 10 dpo?


----------



## Linny

I was just wondering the same never.......how come your chart has changed??

Are you still testing tomorrow?

Good luck to the rest of the testers........I can feel its gonna be a good month on the :bfp: :happydance:

Kel....I'm so glad AF got you, now things can start again with the soy :happydance: Sound like your having a fab holiday :D

SBB.....aww I can't believe your 16wks and how exciting that Jesus is making his self felt :D

Welshie.....I'm keeping FX'd, I had five days of brown spotting leading up to my :bfp:

I'm feeling crappo today! Had a banging head through the night and its still really sore now, even my hair roots feel sore :( Obviously doesn't help cos I don't wanna take any painkillers!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks Jam and yazzy I still am in awe I keep looking at the test, I have another to use today and going to get some digital ones tomorrow in shopping. 

I think Never was saying her temps stayed high FF would change her OV day to CD20 guess it did for her! FX Never :hugs:

Delilah you never know Im going to have a stalk of your chart! :hugs: my temps were not that high normally when AF is on the way my temp is 36.4 so my temps were 36.6 so not to much in the diffierence.


----------



## SBB

Delia FX the :witch: stays away!! 

Never now your chart has changed when do you think you'll test...? 

Linny are you having a private scan? :happydance: I don't blame you there's no way I could wait that long! My next one is 4 weeks away and it seems like forever since the last one! 

Fingers crossed for lots more bfps soon! Celtic still so made up for you :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB ooh thank you :happydance: I did another test today and its darker yay :happydance: felt a wee bit sick today and had a nap I am so tired. feeling excited today. 

Im stalking here till I see some more BFP


----------



## Linny

Yep SBB, we're off to Scotland for the weekend to see OH's family so were getting a private one done while were there. Then his family will be able to see the pics and feel involved, as well as him! I don't think it feels very real to him yet!!

I have to say I find first tri section a bit depressing, everytime I go in there its seems to be sad news and it doesn't half make me feel a bit worried about my scan! I guess thats normal but feeling bit nervous about it when I should be excited :(

Celtic.....awww is it sinking in yet sweet? I did a test for three days following my positive and kept them. My final was a digi and i left it there as it finally sunk in! I had to take a pic of that one cos the screen goes blank after about 24hrs :lol: I'm so sad!!!

C'mon Never......pleeeeease tell us your test date :D

Just slept for THREE hours......much better :D


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls - 

yes, i changed my O date to CD20 because it makes the most sense. if AF shows tomorrow then obviously it was CD17. i'm going to test tomorrow still, because either way i will be 11DPO or 14DPO. feeling a lot discouraged at this point, but we will see :shrug:


----------



## Linny

never.....its totally natural to feel discouraged right before you test!

I shall keep your PMA for you :D

I can't wait to stalk tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Linny it is I will be happier the futher along I get as well, :flower: I have read a few threads in frist Tri and the groups are so big its so hard to keep up!! 


Never :hugs: Im stalking too and we are all here either way:hugs: your chart still looks goog hun :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

look how bloated i am today! my tummy is usually flat. its almost so bloated to the point i think im going to POP! LOL
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Linny I agree with you about 1st tri. I have been on there a couple of times and it makes me worry even more. I had a peek on second tri the other day and there was an argument taking place between some of the women about one lady preferring a certain gender lol. I came off there and thought i may look again in a few weeks. :dohh::dohh::dohh: Poor woman was only saying how she was feeling :dohh:
Hows it going linny ? I have another scan tomorrow to check all is well.

Never, you will get that BFP i know you will :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

:hug: :wave: Wispy- I am doing better today. Going to work at the salon today. My clients are missing me waay too much and keep facebook stalken me. LOL So im going back today. Sorry bout the sore bb's maybe it is a sign girl. Can't wait to see new pics of your hair....that is my world and loove anything hair. HAHA Have a good day hun.

Never- That is REALLY blotted if your tummy is always flat. Dang girl almost looks painful. I hope and FX that its a good sign.


----------



## Linny

Hey sparkle :hugs: Ooooh how exciting another scan! I wish i lived near you cos my 8wk scan was all I was allowed till 20wks :growlmad: Ah well we are having a private one on saturday!

I'm ok, my sickness seemed to be getting better, but I had a busy week at work and busy weekend and since yesterday i felt awful! Had to take my first sick day today cos my head's been so sore! Normally I can struggle through but today I think my body just had enough :dohh:

How are you feeling? I hope your sickness is starting to ease now hun!

Never....no hopes to be getting up here but honest truth was i was HUGELY bloated! To the point I couldn't get my jeans on! FX'd it means the same for you :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

I was surprised that they let me have the scan as well. When i phoned up to cancel the lady said " oh no my love we still want to see you" I'm so pleased because we didn't get offered any photos last week.
The sickness is coming and going. I had a bad day yesterday. I was sick on myself in the car so i popped home to change my work clothes. I remember changing and then kneeling over the toilet to be sick then he next thing i knew the phone was ringing and i thought it was my alarm clock at that it was time to get up lol. I had fainted in the bathroom and had been out cold for about 5 minutes :blush:
I am hoping to see an improvement soon as I'm 12 weeks now and the sickness and tiredness is really starting to take its toll on the family :growlmad:
Pregnancy sure can be a pain in the butt sometimes. I know it will all be worth it soon and this will be a distant memory :happydance::happydance:

When is your scan ? Have you thought about weather you will find out what your having at the 20 week scan ? We have decided that we will :blush: Everyone is saying it's a boy so i cant wait to see if there right :blush:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: I know 1st tri is really scary and depressing, it's so sad sometimes :cry: but remember you have both had recent scans and seen heartbeats and so your chances of everything being fine are really high.

2nd tri is much happier and you'll both be there soon. It's also a lot more supportive. A lady was saying about gender preference (she was upset that she was feeling that way and wanted advice) and everyone was very supportive. I kind of feel the same, don't get me wrong I don't mind either way, a healthy baby is far and away the most important thing of all... But in my head my baby is a little girl, and it's what I've imagined.. So if they say boy at the scan it's kind of like I have to say goodbye to the little girl in my head and make a little boy! But genuinely I'm just so grateful to be pregnant I honestly don't mind at all... But I am finding out because I want to know!!! 

Never I hope all that bloat is baby bloat :D 

Ok forgotten everything else after writing all this! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh sparkle that sounds really scary, I hope you start to feel better very soon :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

SBB said:


> Hey girls :wave: I know 1st tri is really scary and depressing, it's so sad sometimes :cry: but remember you have both had recent scans and seen heartbeats and so your chances of everything being fine are really high.
> 
> 2nd tri is much happier and you'll both be there soon. It's also a lot more supportive. A lady was saying about gender preference (she was upset that she was feeling that way and wanted advice) and everyone was very supportive. I kind of feel the same, don't get me wrong I don't mind either way, a healthy baby is far and away the most important thing of all... But in my head my baby is a little girl, and it's what I've imagined.. So if they say boy at the scan it's kind of like I have to say goodbye to the little girl in my head and make a little boy! But genuinely I'm just so grateful to be pregnant I honestly don't mind at all... But I am finding out because I want to know!!!
> 
> Never I hope all that bloat is baby bloat :D
> 
> Ok forgotten everything else after writing all this! :haha:
> 
> X x x

Hi sbb, I'm wondering if that's the same lady because the one i read probably 11/12 days ago was awful. A lady had said for her to ignore the comments made as this certain lady is known for causing trouble on second tri :dohh:. I have gone back to look for it but cant find it lol. I thought umm i might come back here in a few weeks lol. I am very grateful to be pregnant too and wouldn't mind what we have, but like you say you get it into your head that its going to be a certain gender. I think it's very brave for people to come forward with there feelings :thumbup: It kind of makes you feel normal. 
How is you sickness doing has it eased up yet ? My little girl put her hands on her hips yesterday while i was being sick and said " mummy i think i have had enough of this now " :blush:


----------



## nevertogether

hi all :hi: finally settled down after baking and doing the dishes. been trying to keep up with everyone and stuff, but i'm in my own little world right now i think. just wanted to tell everyone TTC right now (welshie, TNT, jam, delilah, yazzy, ttcbaby, wispy) that i am wishing you all the best of luck and lots of :dust:!!!

celtic - still so happy for you honey!!
linny - thank you for all of the support babe..
SBB - you rock girl!!! you've always been there to answer questions for me and such and i appreciate it :hugs:
sparkle - glad to know and hear that your sticky bean is doing well. still feels like i can remember the day you announced!!

thanks girls


----------



## SBB

Aw bless her Sparkle that's funny!! :haha: at least I Haven't actually been sick I just feel it :dohh: I actually feel ok today... FX that continues! 

Hope yours goes it must be such hard work throwing up all the time when you've got a family to look after... 

Some threads I can see why people get annoyed and certain people just post to start an argument, but generally it's nice when people are supportive! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

OMG sparkle hun, thats is awful!! You seem to have been really unlucky with everything you've dealt with. You poor thing big BIG :hugs:

We're paying for one on saturday in Scotland cos we're off for the weekend to see OH's family, excited and very nervous!

At first I wasn't gonna find out the sex, we both agreed but then OH put a spanner in the works by saying he would actually like to know so we can be more organised with things. He said he's 60:40 and is leaving it up to me so Ive a few weeks to think about it. i'm pretty nosy so I'l prob cave :lol:

SBB....thanks sweet! Ive read quite a few MMC stories about babies dying at 8wks which was when I had my last scan so it keeps playing in the back of my head! I've heard its good to have seen a heartbeat so I'm concentrating on that :D

Can't wait to find out what your both having :happydance:


----------



## Linny

Awwww never, your so concerned about everyone else testing and sending babydust i thought I'd send you some too

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SBB

Aw thanks Never you're so sweet :hugs: 

Linny I know I was the same. Love this forum but it does make you more paranoid... Don't you worry everything will be just perfect :D

X x x


----------



## Linny

Thankyou SBB....your fab for the PMA!!

Sparkle.....I just read that about your daughter......awwww how cute!!


----------



## nevertogether

linny - do you still have your chart up? im at the obsessing part of my cycle :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Yay my maca is here! The other set was done so I can start taking it again now. 

Sparkle your daughter is so cute!

Never I'm keeping my eye on u.


----------



## Linny

Ahhhh how do I get the link to my old chart on FF.....Ive forgotten! I've logged in but can't remeber what else to do


----------



## nevertogether

you go to sharing and then home page set up and then it's the top length :) been forever huh!!


----------



## nevertogether

AJ - :happydance: about the maca!


----------



## Linny

Ha ha jeez yep it has been a while!

My chart was VERY strange so here it is :D

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b5975


----------



## jam-on-toast

Good Luck lovley Maca ladies.

I'm out.x.x.x


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB - Oh that is soooo wonderful! I am soooo happy for you.....I cant even imagine what a great feeling that must be!

CEltic - OMG!!!! I am soooo happy for you! This is such wonderful news!!!!!

Never - lovin your bloating and high temps....I have my fxed for you!

Linny - congrats on 11 weeks....this is so great


My my, I havent been on a fews days dealing with pre op stuff and family but wow such great news to come back to!!!

My surgery is at 10:3 tomorrow morning and I am nervous but need to get it over with. I think my mom is more nervous than me to be honest. Poor thing, I guess it doesnt end even when your children are grown adults! Anyway, I will try to get on and give you guys an update. I hope I return with some more BFP's....never and delia, I am watching out for you two!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> look how bloated i am today! my tummy is usually flat. its almost so bloated to the point i think im going to POP! LOL

whoa nice, hope it baby bloat and your so lovely thinking of every one else hun :hugs:



sparkle05 said:


> Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Linny I agree with you about 1st tri. I have been on there a couple of times and it makes me worry even more. I had a peek on second tri the other day and there was an argument taking place between some of the women about one lady preferring a certain gender lol. I came off there and thought i may look again in a few weeks. :dohh::dohh::dohh: Poor woman was only saying how she was feeling :dohh:
> Hows it going linny ? I have another scan tomorrow to check all is well.
> 
> Never, you will get that BFP i know you will :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:




sparkle05 said:


> I was surprised that they let me have the scan as well. When i phoned up to cancel the lady said " oh no my love we still want to see you" I'm so pleased because we didn't get offered any photos last week.
> The sickness is coming and going. I had a bad day yesterday. I was sick on myself in the car so i popped home to change my work clothes. I remember changing and then kneeling over the toilet to be sick then he next thing i knew the phone was ringing and i thought it was my alarm clock at that it was time to get up lol. I had fainted in the bathroom and had been out cold for about 5 minutes :blush:
> I am hoping to see an improvement soon as I'm 12 weeks now and the sickness and tiredness is really starting to take its toll on the family :growlmad:
> Pregnancy sure can be a pain in the butt sometimes. I know it will all be worth it soon and this will be a distant memory :happydance::happydance:
> 
> When is your scan ? Have you thought about weather you will find out what your having at the 20 week scan ? We have decided that we will :blush: Everyone is saying it's a boy so i cant wait to see if there right :blush:

OOH you poor thing, I hope it eases off though as the placenta takes over from now on so at least by 14 weeks hub:hugs:



SBB said:


> Hey girls :wave: I know 1st tri is really scary and depressing, it's so sad sometimes :cry: but remember you have both had recent scans and seen heartbeats and so your chances of everything being fine are really high.
> 
> 2nd tri is much happier and you'll both be there soon. It's also a lot more supportive. A lady was saying about gender preference (she was upset that she was feeling that way and wanted advice) and everyone was very supportive. I kind of feel the same, don't get me wrong I don't mind either way, a healthy baby is far and away the most important thing of all... But in my head my baby is a little girl, and it's what I've imagined.. So if they say boy at the scan it's kind of like I have to say goodbye to the little girl in my head and make a little boy! But genuinely I'm just so grateful to be pregnant I honestly don't mind at all... But I am finding out because I want to know!!!
> 
> Never I hope all that bloat is baby bloat :D
> 
> Ok forgotten everything else after writing all this! :haha:
> 
> X x x

SBB I love the way you describe that, your bang on ! we have a picture in our heads then it not what we thought we adjust but sometimes when you express your feeling some one always jumps on the moral band wagon. eek :wacko:


Linny said:


> Ha ha jeez yep it has been a while!
> 
> My chart was VERY strange so here it is :D
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b5975

Linny you can see were bubs was implanting! you never put in your + BFP I think you should



jam-on-toast said:


> Good Luck lovely Maca ladies.
> 
> I'm out.x.x.x

So sorry Jam :hugs::hugs:

Girls I was in a TTC group called Try to have fun TCC but I set up TTHFUTD pregnancy club its all about keeping the fun in the whole pregnancy journey and a closer group as I think you can get lost in the frist tri the groups are soooo big and they feel a little impersonal just me may be. this thread and the TCC one are my favourite on here. so if any one wants the link I will post it for you :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

ttcbaby117 said:


> SBB - Oh that is soooo wonderful! I am soooo happy for you.....I cant even imagine what a great feeling that must be!
> 
> CEltic - OMG!!!! I am soooo happy for you! This is such wonderful news!!!!!
> 
> Never - lovin your bloating and high temps....I have my fxed for you!
> 
> Linny - congrats on 11 weeks....this is so great
> 
> 
> My my, I havent been on a fews days dealing with pre op stuff and family but wow such great news to come back to!!!
> 
> My surgery is at 10:3 tomorrow morning and I am nervous but need to get it over with. I think my mom is more nervous than me to be honest. Poor thing, I guess it doesnt end even when your children are grown adults! Anyway, I will try to get on and give you guys an update. I hope I return with some more BFP's....never and delia, I am watching out for you two!

OOH thanks hun, good luck tomorrow :hugs::hugs:

I have a voucher to get my hair cut must get around to useing it, I so need to colour my hair but Im at a loss at what colour to chose I dont want it to dark and I fancy a red but Im afraid I will have a bagger strip light roots and dark ends :haha::haha:


----------



## dandybrush

ttc goodluck tomorrow :) i'll be thinking of you, im sure it will be a breeze


----------



## SBB

Good luck tomorrow ttc, we will be thinking of you and hope it all goes well :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - good luck tomorrow honey. i'm sure everything will go well. we will all be praying and thinking about you!


----------



## WelshRose

Hi Girls:wave:

TTC....Sending lots of love your way babe...and will be thinking of you:hugs:

Never....You are such a sweetheart:hugs:.....And a worldful of super lucky sticky :dust: right back xx

Celtic...glad to hear those lines are darkening babe:hugs:

SBB, Sparkle, Linny & Whit....Big :hugs: and love to you all...hope you've all had a good day:hugs:

Kel....:hi: glad you managed to pop in hun...and that you're having a fab vacation:happydance: xx

Dandy...Hope your cycle sorts itself soon chick:hugs:

Jam....Sorry the Ol Hag got you sweets....Have a :wine: tonight and big cuddles and then we'll begin the countdown to O:winkwink::hugs:

Delia....Still hoping and praying for you sweets:hugs:

Wispy...How are you doing?:hugs:

TNT....Glad you're doing ok sweets and getting back to a normal routine:thumbup: Any symptoms to report:winkwink:

Yazzy....How are you doing hun?:hugs:

I hope everyone else is ok....xx


Well the last two puppies went to their new homes today....:cry:....and Callum wonders why I wont allow Poppy to have a litter....I wouldn't be able to sell them:dohh:
Still only a teeny tiny bit of spotting going on here although I think the temps are on the way down...expecting the :witch: tomorrow....it's ok thou....just gives me a bit longer to shift a few more lbs....:happydance:


----------



## yazzy

Hi Welshie - i'm doing ok hun, thank you for asking :hugs: I keep thinking about having a testing date on the front page but it feels a bit strange because I am not having proper cycles so I could be completely out, I am just going on the fact I had lots of symptoms of 'O' last week which i've never had before. I think I am 5dpo today - too early to have symptoms but have been feeling exhausted so am sure i'm imagining it!

Never - fx for you testing....sending lots of positive thoughts your way.

Tnt - keep me updated on how you are doing...exciting to go through this together.

I would write more but have brain ache and can't think straight lol!

Will see how everyone is getting on in the morning as i'm off to bed soon!


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Bless you Yazzy...You're more than welcome to go on the front page:hugs:....I've even put my next month's testing date in:dohh:....trying to work reverse psychology on the :witch::haha:


----------



## dandybrush

welshie - haha can your work some straight psychology on mine??


----------



## WelshRose

I'll try my hardest sweets:winkwink::lol:

Night night xx


----------



## Catwoman83

Hello Lovely Ladies :)

Hope all is well!!!!!!!


----------



## Wispyshadow

catwoman: Hello! How are you? How is maca working for you?

Welsh: Sorry hun that you feel AF coming in...BIG HUGS!!!!! I'm still not sure what I'm feeling. I feel really strange.

Never: Thanks for the babydust...excited to test in the morning...:dust:

So going to test in the morning...eeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! FX

TTC: I will be praying that all goes perfectly with you surgery!!!!!

TNT: I'm so glad you are feeling better and getting back to your norm. I'm sure your clients have missed you terribly. I can't wait to get a pic up of my hair. I went dark with light blonde highlights and I have a platinum blonde streak right in the front (because it is normally a gray streak in the front :rofl: )

Excited for all of us testing tomorrow!!!!!!!! :dust: all around!!!


----------



## TntArs06

OH MY GOODNESS LADIES!!! I am BEAT!! Loong day at the salon. I came home from lunch and took a nap. Was almost late for my next client. I even went to bed wAAAAy early last night. Just really tired lately...thinking thats more towards the post op stuff then any preg symptoms. I only did insem twice during my normal O days. So im thinking I might be out and my donor will be gone next month so can't do it then either:nope: So just wait and see....sorry im blabbing... LOL :haha::haha:

Never- LOADS of :dust::dust: your way honey. Good luck tomorrow. Your pic and your high temps...im super excited for you!! :happydance::hugs:

TTC- Good luck honey!:hugs: Stay strong. And they should give you something for anxiety and that will help alot. PROMISE> :hugs:

SBB and Sparkle- I hope you ladies get to feeling better. :hugs::flower:

Welsh- How are you doing? I hope ok. I hope Af stays away. But its good that your positive and you can reach even MORE weight loss goals. :happydance: As far as my symptoms go....im really tired and bloated. But I really think its more from the surgery. Specially sense I only inseminated two times and im not sure I O'v or not cause I didn't use Opk's. I just did it when I o'd on my last cycles. I hope you are well though. FX for you and TONS of :dust: :dust:

Wispy- I love when I see a nice blonde streak towards the front. I think its soo cute. It reminds of the lady on "what not to wear". I think it would look awesome. I definitely wanna see some pics. I certainly LOOOOVE being a stylist. How else have you been? FX and :dust: :dust: your way for tomorrow sweets. Any symptoms yet? 
GOOD LUCK TO THE TESTERS TOMORROW!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Yep, adding my baby dust and fx for all the testers tomorrow, i'm so excited to hear all the results tomorrow!!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Welsh: You're testing in two days right? Are you feeling OK? I hope your reverse AF psych works....love it;0 :af: :af: :af:

TNT: Sounds like you were wiped out girl:wacko: Sounds like you need some sleeeeeep:sleep:

I am not feeling very hopeful about this month. I feel really weird but I just don't think our :spermy: are able to swim very well yet....got the maca root on the job along with three other supplements. My DH refuses to stop going out on the weekends in the sweltering heat with his tighty whiteys and playing volleyball. He is damaging the things before they can even be matured enough to do us any good. :growlmad: He won't stop playing ball but he can't really play with boxers on...:shrug: Not getting my hopes up for anything yet.


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:



> Welsh: You're testing in two days right? Are you feeling OK? I hope your reverse AF psych works....love it;0 :af: :af: :af:
> 
> TNT: Sounds like you were wiped out girl:wacko: Sounds like you need some sleeeeeep:sleep:
> 
> I am not feeling very hopeful about this month. I feel really weird but I just don't think our :spermy: are able to swim very well yet....got the maca root on the job along with three other supplements. My DH refuses to stop going out on the weekends in the sweltering heat with his tighty whiteys and playing volleyball. He is damaging the things before they can even be matured enough to do us any good. :growlmad: He won't stop playing ball but he can't really play with boxers on...:shrug: Not getting my hopes up for anything yet.

Aww hun im sorry! Men are sure stubborn! Maybe he will listen to you soon enough so you get those :sperm: Are you guys using pre-seed as well? If not maybe that would help. But if I remember correctly you were using that? Not to sure though, but I think you told me to use it sense I was on those pain pills. Well I sure hope you get a BFP tomorrow. If not then it back to the drawing board and get it next month. :hugs::hugs:
Im certainly very tired and going to :sleep: now! Have a good day tomorrow and FX for you hun!! :dust:


----------



## nevertogether

wispy, i am with you. not hopeful at all :nope: testing this morning :bfn: so i'm pretty much preparing myself for the :witch: right now.


----------



## Wispyshadow

awww Never I'm sorry:hug:....don't throw in the towel till :witch: officially shows...hoping she doesn't. But yeah, it is hard to get hopes up. I had a BFN about an hour ago on a FRER. I've got one left and I'm saving it.


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

NEVER :hugs::hugs: lots of positive thoughts it may just be to early. I was 16 weeks when i found out with my first lol. He just wouldn't show up. It had the doctors dumb found. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

WISPY :hugs::hugs::hugs: Could it be to early for you too ? Lots of positive thoughts coming your way :hugs::hugs::hugs:

TTC Good luck with everything today will be thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well i don't think I'm going to bother with today i might just go and stick my head in the oven lol as little lady is on top form. My eldest DD said as i was getting out of bed "awww mum you have a little bump" only for little lady to say " no kizi that's just her fat " she is of course correct but this is the second time that she has brought this to my attention when someone has commented on my fat bump :blush::blush: I think i would probably find more positive comments from my enemies :dohh::dohh::dohh:

Hope you all enjoy your day :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

i got it i got it!!!! i have my maca!!

i bought the powder, and OMG!! it stinks :sick:

shall i have some in juice now? or start in the morning with bfast??? and how much, on the back it recommends from 1/4 teaspoon to a heaped teaspoon...whats the average or what should i start at?...hope i can swallow it :sick: i've also had my first vitex today for a while so im back!! also gonna try the 4000mg of vit c tomorrow, then if nothing gonna try parsley


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Dandy I'd start with 1/2 a teaspoon and work up. You could do that in 2 drinks though so have 1/4 in the morning and a 1/4 at lunch? Hope it doesn't taste too bad! 

Never :hugs: I hate hate hate to say it, we're all so desperate for your bfp but from your chart it does look like AF is on the way :cry: sorry I hate to be negative but I know you are expecting af anyway... Here's a load of baby dust just for good luck and I hope so much I'm wrong :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
Hope you're doing ok Hun :hugs: 

TNT I hope you've had a good nights sleep and get your energy back soon... 

Hey to everyone else, good luck to all the testers! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> wispy, i am with you. not hopeful at all :nope: testing this morning :bfn: so i'm pretty much preparing myself for the :witch: right now.

AAAH Never Im so not happy:cry::hug: Im kinda hoping your testing to early and you OV later like CD20 so only 11 DPO :hugs: I so wanted this for you :hugs:
hope you are ok hun what ever happen we are here!


----------



## Linny

:wave: ladies!!

Never big big BIG :hugs::hugs::hugs:! I hope your hanging in there sweet! We are here for you :hugs::hugs: Still if the witch hasn't shown......here's some extra sticky :dust::dust::dust::dust:

TTC....good luck today hun :hugs: We will be thinking of you :thumbup:

Wispy....good luck testing today hun :dust::dust::dust::dust: Let us know how you get on :hugs:

Welshie.....Sorry you think :witch: is coming! I can't believe how well your weight loss is going! You know what will happen, you' reach your target then bam...preggo :haha:

Sparkle....I'm sorry but your youngest sounds so cheeky, she just made me laugh! I'm thinking the little lady gets her one liners from her daddy :haha:

:hi: SBB, TNT and Celtic


----------



## Delilahsown

good morning gals! 

well- im out of the running this month. I didn't even test... just wiped a smudge of bleed after going pee.....
:dust::dust::dust::dust: For everyone else testing this month!


----------



## SBB

:hugs: Delia :( 



x x x


----------



## Linny

Sorry Delia hun! She's a bitch alright :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Delilahsown said:


> good morning gals!
> 
> well- im out of the running this month. I didn't even test... just wiped a smudge of bleed after going pee.....
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: For everyone else testing this month!

Aww Big:hug: sweets!!!:hugs:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Delia: Dang....I'm so sorry!:hug: 

TTC: Hope all goes well today!!!!!! I'm sure we are all thinking about you today!:hugs:

Sparkle: Gotta love those days....if our kids didn't torture us then no one would.:dohh:

Linny: Thnks for the wishes.....so far BFN but NO AF....I am just staying neutral on my feelings on way or the other.:thumbup:

TNT: Hope you are getting :sleep: today!!!! Maybe after you have been up and around a little more you'll start getting more energy.:wohoo:

Kelster: Hope you enjoyed your getaway :shipw:

Welsh: How are you doing today? 

SBB: I thought I read earlier that you thought you were feeling the baby moving..that is so AWESOME!!!!!:headspin:

Dandy: Glad you got your Maca....I started out taking 1000mg and then worked my way up to 2000mg. The suggested dose is 1500 to 3000mg per day. I think a teaspn is 1500mg.....I think??? It does smell awful though..Bleh!

And for Me: If AF shows up I am going to start taking Soy Isoflavones and wild yam this next cycle. I forget which cycle days I'm supposed to take the soy though....I'm still taking the maca and prenatals and have the DH on Repro support, maca and vitamin C. I was taking Vitamin D supplements also but I have been outside so very much that I don't think I need it anymore. 

well gotta get breakfast rolling for my little girls....cold cereal....they both have dentist appts this morning:D

:rain:


----------



## dandybrush

yikes i read that constant use of vit C can be harmful to your organs...should i bother trying to bring on AF?? or maybe go straight to the parsley, it sounds safer..or am i worrying over noothing and trying it twice wont hurt me? what do you girls think


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Everyone....:hugs:

Delia...I'm so sorry that she got you babe....sending big hugs and Oooodles of Love:kiss:

Never....Awww Hun...(((((((((hugs:))))))))))......I've still got everything crossed that she stays away Babe....want this for you this month more than I want my own:hugs:

Wispy...Hiya chick...hope the girls dental appointments go ok:thumbup:
BFN's suck babe but I'm glad you seem in good spirits either way:hugs:

Dandy....:yipee: You've got your Maca!! I so hope it helps sweets:hugs:

Sparkle...Aww bless you hun....:hugs:....Does the little lady know about baby sparkle yet?

SBB...how are you doing sweets? Anymore movements?:hugs:

TNT....hope you're having a good day honey:hugs:

Celtic...How are you feeling today....not too :sick: I hope:hugs:

Linny...You crack me up babe:lol: And.....


Linny said:


> Welshie.....Sorry you think :witch: is coming! I can't believe how well your weight loss is going! You know what will happen, you' reach your target then bam...preggo :haha:

....would put me on the highest :cloud9: there is....:rofl: 
How are you feeling these days? Has the bleeding/spotting stopped now?


Anyone I've missed....:hi::wave::hugs::wave::hi:....hope you're doing ok!

Well as for me...still spotting a small amount...no real cramps....bfn this morning and temps on the way down....I'm hoping that she doesn't turn up til friday but we'll have to see:coffee:


----------



## dandybrush

well i've taken my first dose of maca...will let you all know if i notice a difference, im gonna wait till my cold is gone before i do the vit C thingy, dont want to stuff up my recovery time so have a good day everyone :wave:


----------



## WelshRose

How did you find it Dandy? What did you mix it with in the end?
Hun...I'm sure the vit C will only speed up the recovery of your cold opposed to hinder it....My mum takes a 1500mg slow release vit C tablet every day and it's been years since she had a cold or any illness really:thumbup:


----------



## yazzy

Hey how is everyone doing? I hope you are all well.

I'm not sure what is going on with me, i'm getting lots of niggles low down in my abdomen and this evening my bb's are abit swollen and are painful if I press them down the sides, like needles. I don't know if this means that AF is around the corner...I don't have anything to compare to as i've not had proper cycles. I didn't have any warning of my last AF which was back in April, it just seemed to start one morning lol.

Ahh will see how I feel in the morning!

Night all.


----------



## dandybrush

i mixed it in apple juice, i had to block my nose and not move my tongue (if i feel the little bits im likely to gag) but i managed to swallow most of it, didnt make it taste horrible as i thought it would so thats a plus couldnt finish the drink though as i was full from bfast, so i prob had 3/4 of a half teaspoon lol


----------



## dandybrush

ok thanx welsh ill bite the bullet and try the vit c tomorrow...do you all think i shoudl see the dr and discuss all this with her? or is it ok to try things without drs permission??


----------



## WelshRose

Yazzy....Ooooh I hope it's symptoms of a bean not the ol hag babe:winkwink:....Sweetdreams:hugs:

Dandy...I don't think the vit c can do any harm hun, although having said that I'd probably go chat to the doc as well...just to be on the safe side:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

ill do the vit C tomorrow and after vegas in Aug if im not oving or Afing...then ill talk to OH and make an app to see my dr


----------



## dandybrush

i just wanna give the vitex and maca a chance to work... although i had a dream last night where i went to the dr and i had a kidney disease that was stopping me Oving lol, must be on my mind too much, should prob try to relax


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies!

Delia i'm sooooo sorry AF got you, big hugs lady.

Never i have everything crossed for you, really hoping AF doesn't show up!!

Hey Dandy, finally jumped on the maca train! I didn't find it so bad actually, i mixed it in some yogurt and didn't mind the flavor too much. I figure it would be pretty good in something milky so i'm gonna try that later. Its MUUUUUCH better than the powdered vitamins i take, ugh, jus thinking about those make me shudder.


----------



## dandybrush

lol AJ thanx yeah maybe i should mix it in a milo and milk drink...then i wouldnt notice it...
thats a good idea lol


----------



## TntArs06

YEAY Dandy- glad your on the maca train now! Its great stuff. =)

Welsh- I am doing ok! Got released today from the dr and able to work out now. I gained 30lbs while on my lupron injections and id like to get rid of it. LOL

Wispy- I sure hope AF stayed away girl. I went to bed early last night and woke up a few times and then finally woke up at 430 and decided to just stay awake. So im kinda tired today. But going for a walk in a few and then going to bed. LOL I hope everything is well with you hun! =) Have a good night!


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> ill do the vit C tomorrow and after vegas in Aug if im not oving or Afing...then ill talk to OH and make an app to see my dr

I also read that you can take too much. I just take one pill 1500mg just to help with TTC. I wonder why you havent gotten it yet? I have a 36day cycle but your on day 40...thats really looong. :growlmad::growlmad: Maybe your dr can give you progesteron or something like that to get AF here so you can start :sex: again. Good luck hun!:hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

I forgot to add...sorry for many posts!

TTC--> I hope your surgery went well hun! I thought about you today and prayed that it went well!

Yaz- Hope you have the symptoms of a sticky bean and NOT af! FX for you hun!

Kel- Hope your having a good VACA!!!

Never- I hope AF stayed away hun!! Hope you had a good day! I really REALLY want a BFP for you!!! :hug:


----------



## Wispyshadow

TNT: Hooray for a release from the dr....thats great. Dang you were up with the birdies this morning. 

I am feeling like AF is coming....bleh! I have the dull achy cramp that usually comes right before...ah well. I was wanting a summer baby anyway:)


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> TNT: Hooray for a release from the dr....thats great. Dang you were up with the birdies this morning.
> 
> I am feeling like AF is coming....bleh! I have the dull achy cramp that usually comes right before...ah well. I was wanting a summer baby anyway:)

Aww hon im sorry shes coming. :nope: But its good that your positive for next cycle! Didn't you add a new vitamin regimen to your maca? I thought you got soy or vitex or something! Could be wrong though. :dohh:

Yea I went for a walk and im pooped now. I didn't nap today so im ready to :sleep::sleep: haha:haha: Hope you have a good night hun! Talk at ya tomorrow! :hug:


----------



## nevertogether

hey girls - 

well, 15DPO today and waiting on AF. she should show today. pretty confident she will. really appreciate all of the support girls, but i guess this isn't our time. makes me very sad to know that november will be our next shot, but we chose to put ourselves in the army. not sure how much i will be on after AF shows, but just know that i really appreciate everything.


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> hey girls -
> 
> well, 15DPO today and waiting on AF. she should show today. pretty confident she will. really appreciate all of the support girls, but i guess this isn't our time. makes me very sad to know that november will be our next shot, but we chose to put ourselves in the army. not sure how much i will be on after AF shows, but just know that i really appreciate everything.

Aww hun im sorry!!! She hasn't showed yet. But I guess you know your body better than anyone. Stay positive and will be thinking of you girl. :hug:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Never: That is so hard I'm sure.....so sorry. But thank you for being willing to serve our country and make the sacrifices you have. I will be keeping you and your DH in my prayers.



TNt: I am adding wild yam and soy isoflavones but not sure which days I'm supposed to take the soy. You are supposed to take it on the same cycle days as you would clomid. Do you know?


----------



## Wispyshadow

I found the little article on twoweekwait.com about soy vs. clomid, here is the link:

https://www.twoweekwait.com/newsletter/2006-01/

I have the option of CD 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, or 5-9. I am thinking that I would rather do 3-7 because I don't want to O way too early. Heard something about getting an immature egg somewhere???? I am going to take my wild yam supplement starting cycle day 1 until cycle day 10. Haven't ever taken either of these so I hope I do it right.:)


----------



## dandybrush

thanx tnt :hugs: glad to hear you are doing well...this cycle is unbearably long :(

well wispy lemme know how the soy goes, I was looking to do it CD 3 - 7 also...but have thought i might give my vitex and now the maca some time to work :)


----------



## dandybrush

never :hugs: I dont think you're out for sure yet...:hugs: it will happen when its meant to...least you're oving and have a chance of it happening *sigh


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Ladies:wave:

Sorry I can't stop need to :plane: out the door in a couple of mins...:cry:

Wispy....just be careful with the wild yam hun....it also gets used in bcp as it provides the building block for progesterone. I'm not 100% sure that it should be used before O....:shrug:

TNT....glad you got the ok from the docs hun:hugs: You'll lose those lbs no probs hun:hugs:

Dandy...I think it's a good plan:thumbup:

AJ...how are you doing lovely

Never....Just wanted to send big :hugs: and say of course we'll understand if you're not on here much but Hell...We'll Miss You:hugs::cry:

Right I'm sorry I've hardly mentioned anyone...but really have to go, be back on this evening:wave: xxxx:flower:xxxx


----------



## dandybrush

have a good day welshie :wave:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Have a great day Welsh!!! Thanks for the info. I have been nervous taking anything else. Besides my vitamins and the maca root.

I found this site with some info on fertility supplements:

https://www.sisterzeus.com/infergen.html

It said to take the wild yam the first half of the cycle before O. If taken after O it can cause you to not get pregnant. If taken regularly for the whole cycle it has been used for birth control instead of bcp. So yes need to be cautious with this one. Thanks Welsh!


----------



## yazzy

Morning everyone! How are we all???

Wispy...I hope its not AF on her way but you seem pretty sorted if she does with your maca and other supplements.

Dandy....I have really long cycles, I have a lovely doctor who did say they can give something to start them but again it isn't natural so he would prefer to let me body try to sort itself out. If I don't get my bfp before September then I have an appointment with a specialist. You could always try the parsley tea, totally safe for you to drink, doesn't taste too bad and no bad side effects.

SBB...any more movements from bubs??? 

Linny...hope you are doing well and feeling good.

Ttc...hope your surgery went ok and all is well with you.

No more stomach niggles for me yet today...felt really crampy and horrible yesterday. I have got sore bb's still though. They are ok if left alone but you know what its like...you prod and poke to see if they hurt and they do lol!

Never....totally understand if you take a little break if AF does come along but we will all miss you and hope you are back on here asap!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: I'll try and remember everyone, still haven't got my computer back so it's hard to do big posts :dohh: 

Never I'm so sad it looks like AF is coming, I wanted it so much for you as did everyone else. I hope you'll be ok and we will miss you but take as much time out as you need... Huge :hugs: 

Wispy - I'd go for cd3-7 on the soy. Earlier is more eggs, later is better quality, so in-between should be best of both! Can you start charting too it makes stalking sooo much easier :haha: 

Yazzy I hope your sore boobs are a good symptom! Love the fact we poke and prod ourselves to make sure they hurt!! 

Dandy I hope the maca sorts your wacky cycle out! 

TNT glad the doc has signed you off now, hope you start feeling more energetic and back to normal soon. 

Ttc everything crossed that the surgery went well :hugs: let us know! 

Kell hope you're having a great time! 

Welshie have a great day :D 

Ok sorry if I've missed anyone! 

AFM thanks for asking, I think I have felt baby Jesus a couple more times. Will be good when I know for sure it is bubs! But I think it is... Hope so :D 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> hey girls -
> 
> well, 15DPO today and waiting on AF. she should show today. pretty confident she will. really appreciate all of the support girls, but i guess this isn't our time. makes me very sad to know that november will be our next shot, but we chose to put ourselves in the army. not sure how much i will be on after AF shows, but just know that i really appreciate everything.

OOH hun I hope she doesnt show :hugs: completely understand you taking a break if she does though I am thinking of you lots :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - I am tired and still in the hospital...I will go home tomorrow.


She took out 3 fibroids...one was taking up almost the entire inside of my uterus. She seems to think this is why I have not gotten pg...but still cant guarantee anything. She found no endometriosis which is great news. they did do general...just an epidural and some sleep meds which was earsier to recover from. I have a bikini line incision that is about half the size of the what you would get for a c-section. Pain is bearable but like I said I a, pooped...just wanted to get on and tell you guys I am doing ok. Thnak u all for the supprt....it has really helped. I can start trying in 3 months...so until then...healthy healthy healthy!!!!

Miss you guys, I will catch up really soon!


----------



## SBB

Ttc so glad it went well, I'm excited For you to get ttc again :hugs: 

Take care of yourself, take it really easy and update us when you can x x x


----------



## AJThomas

Hi TTC, so happy your surgery went well and you're ok. Get some rest and we'll catch up with you later.

Never, babe i don't know what to say, just know that you're not alone and if you need to cry go ahead and do it. I know i cried like a baby last cycle cause i was so sure this was it. So grieve any way you need to babe, and remember that you're not going thru this alone and we'll be waiting on you to come back.

AFM, my temps are on the up and up so i think i'm gonna get crosshairs for CD15, not sure how covered i am if that's the case but i'm so not gonna stress over it, just taking it easy.


----------



## Wispyshadow

I'm gonna go today to get a thermometer and start temping. I have a FF chart started but it is very boring. No temps just my cycle days.


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> Never: That is so hard I'm sure.....so sorry. But thank you for being willing to serve our country and make the sacrifices you have. I will be keeping you and your DH in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> TNt: I am adding wild yam and soy isoflavones but not sure which days I'm supposed to take the soy. You are supposed to take it on the same cycle days as you would clomid. Do you know?

Well, I take clomid. Not this cycle but I will in September if BFN this cycle. I was told to take mine for five days. I do it 4-9CD. Then wait five days and then inseminate the day after the five day wait. Does that make sense?:dohh::dohh: I get confused myself. :haha: But I saw that you will take CD3-7. I wouldn't see why not. I did clomid last month on CD2. Still didn't O early though. Still had a 36day cycle. So in September my dosage will go up.


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls. i hope everyone is doing well. ttc, glad to hear that you are doing better honey and that the surgery went well. temp drop today and had a little brown spotting all through the day so i assume :witch: is going to take me out full force tomorrow. day of my promotion too, go figure. got my :cry: out this morning and am going to try to stay positive until november. scared i will get my hopes up for that cycle too though and it will end like this one while DH is back on deployment.


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi ladies - I am tired and still in the hospital...I will go home tomorrow.
> 
> 
> She took out 3 fibroids...one was taking up almost the entire inside of my uterus. She seems to think this is why I have not gotten pg...but still cant guarantee anything. She found no endometriosis which is great news. they did do general...just an epidural and some sleep meds which was earsier to recover from. I have a bikini line incision that is about half the size of the what you would get for a c-section. Pain is bearable but like I said I a, pooped...just wanted to get on and tell you guys I am doing ok. Thnak u all for the supprt....it has really helped. I can start trying in 3 months...so until then...healthy healthy healthy!!!!
> 
> Miss you guys, I will catch up really soon!

Im soo glad you dont have Endo and everything went well. The fibroids sound bad and im glad they got them. My mom had these and took some supplements and it sorta "melted" hers gone. Can't wait for you to be to get your strength and energy back. Why do you have to wait 3months for TTC? Just wondering cuz my doc said I could do it right away...:dohh: So maybe I should lay off. haha. Anyways, I am super glad you are okay. Everything is downhill now and you will be fully prepared to TTC in three months! YEAH:happydance::happydance: Hope you have a fast recovery. :hug:


----------



## Linny

Awww never :hugs: 

I'm sooooooo sorry hun! Its such rollercoaster of emotions, even more so for you! You feel however you need to feel, cry or scream, whatever makes you feel better!

And don't forget we are ALWAYS here for you, we will start the countdown to next time whenever your ready! It WILL happen for you, i really believe it will :hugs:


----------



## Linny

TTC.....I'm so happy your surgery went so well! How exciting that the fibroids are gone and in three months you'l be gearing up to start a fresh!

You get as much rest as you can and take care honey! Check back in when your feeling better :hugs:

:wave: hey everyone x x


----------



## dandybrush

thanx yazzy, yeah i might skip the vit C and try the parsley as you said no side effects :)
how long are you're cycles approx...mine is non existant atm :(

thanx sbb, well day 2 of maca, made the milo taste funny :/ not noticing anything yet


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hi linny and other maca girls


----------



## Linny

:wave: hun!

Could you maybe go see your GP about your missing AF or do you have to wait it out a while?

Everytime you log on I look straight for your ticker and feel so frustrated for you that its never at CD1 :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Dandy....I stopped bcp and waiting 6 months before I got my first AF! It has now been 2 1/2 months since that AF but last week I had all the signs of ovulation so I am hoping I can test at the end of next week. I'm hoping the maca will bring my cycles to normality if I don't get my bfp soon.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi beautiful ladies...

too many pages to ctch up on and reply too, so I hope in all my heart that y'all ok?

I had a very selfish moment today when my younger sister called and announced she is pregnant with her 2nd child....I'm happy for her but so gutted for myself...

Then my beautiful husband announced to me that 'HE HAS' been taking one tablet of Maca for the past week from the cupboard without me knowing - he said he wants us both to be the best we can be for baby 2....I think I'm truly blessed. And I think he deserves a medal for putting up with my bitch moods.


----------



## SBB

Aw jam that's so cute of your DH! 

Sorry about your sister :( it's so hard to be happy for people announcing pregnancies - don't feel bad about it it's only only natural... :hugs: 

:wave: hi everyone else 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

Linny said:


> :wave: hun!
> 
> Could you maybe go see your GP about your missing AF or do you have to wait it out a while?
> 
> Everytime you log on I look straight for your ticker and feel so frustrated for you that its never at CD1 :hugs:

sorry I missed you Linny :hugs: I could go to my GP...but i just dont want to yet, I want to see if my body sorts itself out on its own. 



yazzy said:


> Dandy....I stopped bcp and waiting 6 months before I got my first AF! It has now been 2 1/2 months since that AF but last week I had all the signs of ovulation so I am hoping I can test at the end of next week. I'm hoping the maca will bring my cycles to normality if I don't get my bfp soon.

Oh wow!! 6 months, I hope i get AF before that...this cycle is never ending atm. after I stopped BCP I was getting AF every 2 months, then last cycle it was 3 months (i think the vitex bought on Ov) but this time no Ov on vitex (they say it can take 3 months to sort it out) so im bringing in the maca for help, I hope your cycles sort themselves out

im also gonna take ur advice and foregoe the vit c and go the parsley route for AF :) hope it works :thumbup:



jam-on-toast said:


> Hi beautiful ladies...
> 
> too many pages to ctch up on and reply too, so I hope in all my heart that y'all ok?
> 
> I had a very selfish moment today when my younger sister called and announced she is pregnant with her 2nd child....I'm happy for her but so gutted for myself...

I have my selfish moments too..my OH and i have been married longer than my sister by 1 year...so i would really like to get pg first, then my sister tells me they are gonna start TTC at the end of the year, so now im prob putting too much pressure on myself because i would like a BFP before then... :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Ttc so glad it went well, I'm excited For you to get ttc again :hugs:
> 
> Take care of yourself, take it really easy and update us when you can x x x

Me too me too Ttc take care and rest up and bring on the TCC :flower:



nevertogether said:


> hi girls. i hope everyone is doing well. ttc, glad to hear that you are doing better honey and that the surgery went well. temp drop today and had a little brown spotting all through the day so i assume :witch: is going to take me out full force tomorrow. day of my promotion too, go figure. got my :cry: out this morning and am going to try to stay positive until november. scared i will get my hopes up for that cycle too though and it will end like this one while DH is back on deployment.

You do what you need to do hun to help you feel better, Im gutted for you I was so hoping this was it for you :hugs: when you see DH in november when will you see him again after :hugs:



jam-on-toast said:


> Hi beautiful ladies...
> 
> too many pages to ctch up on and reply too, so I hope in all my heart that y'all ok?
> 
> I had a very selfish moment today when my younger sister called and announced she is pregnant with her 2nd child....I'm happy for her but so gutted for myself...
> 
> Then my beautiful husband announced to me that 'HE HAS' been taking one tablet of Maca for the past week from the cupboard without me knowing - he said he wants us both to be the best we can be for baby 2....I think I'm truly blessed. And I think he deserves a medal for putting up with my bitch moods.


AHHH that is so cute, seriously though make him take two LOL my DH took two a day and Ginzing and I know another girl who DH took zinc! and it worked. 

Ive thought that about my friends when they announced they were pregnant and no joy here for us :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, DH spent some time with some kids yesterday and then said to me "we really need to pray for our child, i want a baby so bad now, i felt like a daddy today." It just broke my heart and i know its not my fault why we haven't conceived yet but i feel so bad every time AF shows up. I have really low expectations this month though so whatever, i hope i am but if i'm not i dont think i'll be bawling my eyes out, i'll still be pretty disappointed though.


----------



## nevertogether

celtic - after november, i will see him the middle of april. so if we don't catch the egg in november, that's another 5 months or so until we can try again. when he is back in april though, he is home for good, so hopefully we will have a few months of trying then. but that depends on if his unit will allow him to come to germany. if they want him to stay in AR, could be a few more months again. however, i did find a good friend on here who is going to help me make an appointment back home (since i can't call the states, it's so expensive) and hopefully when i'm home on leave i get blood work done and HSG and DH can't get an SA. at least then we will know what we are dealing with. hopeful that will make the picture a little more clear. it's hard to get any of that done here considering i don't speak german fluently and on post doesn't provide it.


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls....just quickly popping in to say :hi:, :witch: arrived with me yesterday and by christ she's being evil:growlmad:....wish I could fast forward a week and have her gone:dohh:

Hope everyone is doing ok:hugs: xxxx


----------



## nevertogether

boo to the :witch: welshie! but we will be on close cycles now. i got brown discharge a bit yesterday and now a little blood today so i should only be a day behind you!


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Never...I can't tell you how gutted I am for you sweets:hugs: 
Wanted it SOOOO bad for you.....I guess that's one prediction that gail got wrong.....and if mine happens to come true we could still be cycle buddies in November:winkwink:.....with you all the way babe!:hugs:

I hope your promotion goes well today:thumbup:

Big :hugs: Lovely xxxx


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hello & HAPPY FRIDAY!!!

*Welshie*: :hugs: Kick the :witch: arse out of town darling.x.x.x

*Never:* :hug: Wish there was something I could do for you to make it all better.x.x.

*AJ:* Please, don't give up hope. I'm praying for you too.x

*Celtic:* I'll have to slowly wean him to two. He told me 2wks ago he would take them, then last week he wouldn't, then last night that he had been for that past week :doh: going to try and get him to eat some Zinc too. ;)

*Dandybrush:* :hugs: 

Big Friday Hugs to all the other Maca ladies .


----------



## nevertogether

yeah, it really does stink. but i accepted it yesterday and DH is so supportive that i can't spend one second feeling sorry for myself really. i've got a great husband, good job, and a dog. what more can i ask for? okay, a :baby: lol, but we're doing all we can. as my drill sergeant used to say, drive on soldier, drive on.


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Jam....I hope she hasn't been too bad with you this month sweets:hugs:
I just have to get today out of the way really....I'm always SO heavy on cd2 and really bad cramps....makes me feel very sorry for myself....:dohh::lol:

There will be quite a few of us all within a couple of days of one another again this cycle....maca sisters and cycle buddies....:happydance:

Have a good day chick:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

That is a great quote Never....and you're right hun....you do have a fab hubby and one hell-of-a gorgeous dog....and they say the best things in life are worth waiting for....we'll sit the wait out together:hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi Welshie and Liana :wave:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> celtic - after november, i will see him the middle of april. so if we don't catch the egg in november, that's another 5 months or so until we can try again. when he is back in april though, he is home for good, so hopefully we will have a few months of trying then. but that depends on if his unit will allow him to come to germany. if they want him to stay in AR, could be a few more months again. however, i did find a good friend on here who is going to help me make an appointment back home (since i can't call the states, it's so expensive) and hopefully when i'm home on leave i get blood work done and HSG and DH can't get an SA. at least then we will know what we are dealing with. hopeful that will make the picture a little more clear. it's hard to get any of that done here considering i don't speak german fluently and on post doesn't provide it.

Im glad you have a plan hun, when do you get home :hugs: I love your out look :hugs: you know I was wondering may be its beacuse your DH is not getting to expel his swimmers enough IYKWIM god feels so weird saying this :blush: but get him to help him self out there ever 3 days for a weeks or two before he see you in november :blush::haha: laughing at my self for even thinking that! 
PS have a great day to day :flower:

Welishe sorry the witch arrived :hugs: 

AJ that just tugs on the heart strings, :hugs:

Jam hehehe he will esp with the added benefits!


----------



## SBB

Welshie and never sorry the damn :witch: arrived. Glad you are both being positive though :D 

Never it's a shame DH can't send sperm by post - that would be great!! 

X x x


----------



## 086marian

I'm so confused!!!! :nope: :shrug:

I went to a health store yesterday while I was out shopping, searched the entire shop and then found what I was looking for.... This wonderful Maca I've been hearing so much about in capsules.... :happydance: So the shop assistant approaches me and I ask if they have it in powder form, they don't! :growlmad: But I'm just so happy to finally be getting it so I don't care :thumbup:

She then proceeds to ask me what I want it so I tell her about me TTC and all the things I've heard about Maca and she does everything in her power to put me off buying it!!!!! :nope: She says its not the best thing to be taking herbs when trying to get pregnant!! :nope: Then the other shop assistant asks if I'm on any pre-natal vitamins, I told her I was taking Pregnacare plus and she tells me that's okay but not great!!!!! :growlmad:

These two woman now have me questioning all that I thought would be right and good for me and hopefully my future baby, which has kinda upset me!! :cry:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hi:

Sorry the witch has arrived for some of you :cry::cry: Never what a fantastic way to look at it. It will happen for you soon I'm sure of it :hugs::hugs:
Welshie you said such a beautiful thing about finding out your pregnant around the time you put your Christmas tree. I think that your baby is waiting for that lovely moment when everything feels magical :hugs: :hugs:

TTC glad your surgery went well lots of love and a speedy recovery :hugs::hugs:

Well ladies here is baby sparkle @ 12+1


----------



## Delilahsown

oh Welshie & Never:hugs:


----------



## yazzy

086Marian - I would completely ignore the person working in the health shop...pretty bad that they didn't even know Maca is not a herb, it is a food. Perfectly safe to use at anytime throughout your life for many different reasons.

Sparkle.....ahhhh I feel sooo excited seeing your scan pic...such a gorgeous munchkin 

AFM...I think I am slowly losing the plot at 8/9dpo I dreamt last night so clearly that I had a BFP, woke up all happy until I realised I haven't even tested lol! 

How is everyone else today???

I may go quiet on here for a few days because I am off to a show tomorrow - I show my dogs all over the country and then I think I need to stop obsessing about getting pregnant..as if that's gonna happen!


----------



## nevertogether

celtic - that could be the case. we thought that this time, but we handled that issue. the only problem is he lives with 3 other guys, so doing anything 3 times a week is REALLY hard. i doubt it will be hard for me to convince him to do anything like that :haha: i will be home in november/december depending on when DH's leave is approved for. 

sbb - you aren't freaking lying!! that would be AWESOME!

sparkle - oh my gosh what a pretty bedazzled maca bean!!!!! so jealous :blush:

got promoted today, wow. i got soaked with gross water with chunks in it, flour, shaving cream, you freaking name it and had to do push ups..roll around in all the crap, and sprayed with a fire hose. my unit really rocks. they make my day! 

probably going to have a beer or two tonight that's to the :witch: she hasn't been too bad at this point..


----------



## SBB

Lol never im glad getting covered in crap has cheered you up!!! :haha: 

Sparkle baby sparkle looks gorgeous! So cute! 

Marian - ignore them, it's just 2 peoples opinions who have nothing better to do than sit around talking all day and convincing themselves they know more than anyone else and they're opinion is just that - it's not fact! Maca has helped lots of people on this thread get their bfp and also sort out their cycle. What's the worst that can happen?! 

Hey everyone else :wave: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Lovelies:hugs:

OMG Sparkle!.....That is a gorgeous pic of Baby Sparkle:happydance:....:cloud9: for you honey:hugs: Are you planning on finding out the gender at the next scan? How are you feeling today?

Never....:rofl:....It sounded like fun hun....glad you've got people around you to make you smile....and enjoy those :beer: tonight to:winkwink::hugs:

Yazzy...you made me laugh hun...if only we could stay asleep during dreams like those:winkwink::lol: On a serious note thou I'm sure I've read of people having these dreams and them turning into reality...so I shall keep everything crossed for you:hugs:
You mentioned showing your dogs....what kind of dogs have you got? I took Poppy to an open show last December....she was the only one in her class so needless to say she came first!:dohh::rofl: I didn't sleep the night before thru being nervous...and haven't done it since:dohh:

SBB...hiya sweetie....how are you and lil one doing? Any plans for this weekend?

Whit....How did your trip away go? How are you feeling hun?

Marian....I'm sorry you had to suffer negativity by people that Yazzy and SBB has quite rightly said obviously don't know what they're talking about.
Maca isn't a herb, it is a food. It doesn't add any hormones to your system but helps to regulate those that you already have...thus hopefully helping you to achieve an optimally working hormonal system. It can increase egg quality, sperm quantity and quality and also increase energy and libido. The Inca people of Peru have been using it as a staple part of their diet for centuries. There are a couple of girls on here that use the powder form hun...I'm sure they wont mind telling you where they get it from. I use a site called creative-nature.co.uk and they are really fast at delivery...and thinking about it they do the powder as well. With regards to the prenatals...I know when my gyne asked me what I was taking she advised to just take plain folic acid and not a combined vitamin...wished now I'd asked her why:dohh: I hope this helps hun...and you come and join our lil (or not so lil) Maca Family:hugs::dust:

Celtic, Linny, TNT, TTC, Kel, Dandy, AJ, Delia, Jam and anyone else I've forgot to mention:blush:....I hope you're all ok:hugs:

:flow::flow::hug::flow::flow:


----------



## SBB

Hey welshie :wave: 

I'm doing fine, still feeling :sick: but baby Jesus is doing good, I'm getting teeny tiny little kicks every day now :happydance: I'm pretty sure it's definitely bubs! 

Just doing some DIY this weekend - how about you? 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Awww that is so exciting hun that you're feeling lil bubs. It's such a strange feeling to describe isn't it?! People always used to tell me before I felt Callum that it was like butterflies....I thought it felt like a nerve ticking or lil tiny fish darting about the place:dohh::rofl:

You poor thing, still feeling :sick::hugs: My friend in work has the same due date as you...she's still feeling green at the gills to....these lil baby Jesus' have a lot to answer for:lol:

Not a huge amount planned for this weekend hun...Callum maybe getting another swimming certificate tomorrow...he's hoping for his duckling 2 award...bless him he's SO cute!....and I'm so biased:dohh::rofl:
Other than that just the usual washing, cleaning and tidying. I'm taking Callum to my folks on Thursday and Mum & I are taking him to Legoland on friday...he doesn't know yet thou....I'm quite excited thou:lol:

:hugs::flower::hugs: xxx


----------



## yazzy

Welshie - well I have 4 dogs and am also in partnership with my mum so between us we have 7!

I have an Akita, 2 Rottie's and a little Staffie, I am in partnership with my mum with our bitch Rottie who is shown the most. I love the shows, have been doing it for quite a few years now and show at open and championship shows. Got a 3rd at Crufts in March with my girl so was over the moon as it was a big'ish class.

Oops I do ramble when I go on about the dogs (we have cats aswell lol)

Ooooh wouldn't that be good if my dream came true....never had one quite like that before


----------



## SBB

Aw I bet he'll be so excited about Lego land! I bet he is really cute :D I'm sure it's not just you being biased :haha: 

Actually your description is pretty good, it is like a darting little fish! I wouldn't say butterflies like most people say but maybe I missed that bit :haha: I was watching my tummy earlier incase it kicked and I could see it but I couldn't! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Welshie...how rude of me I got carried away and forgot to ask what breed of dogs do you have?


----------



## sparkle05

Hi welshie :flower: I have started to feel better over the last 2 days. Still feeling a little green around the gills but mainly at night. Its alot less than it was. 

Has anyone started getting a reaction to there pets ? Since being pregnant i cant go anywhere near the rabbit. If i do my chest feels tight and i start sneezing. My son has been looking after him and as good as he is the poor rabbit is suffering. :dohh: I have just had a peek in the cage and the poor thing has no hay god knows how long he has been without it :growlmad:
I have looked into bunny boarding for a couple of weeks till I'm back to my normal self but its £5.00 a day that's £35.00 a week WTF :wacko:
So he will have to make to with Ryan for now. Poor rabbit lol.

Sbb wow how wonderful that you can feel baby jesus :happydance::happydance: I cant wait to feel little sparkle. I felt my last baby at around 14 weeks so im hoping its the same this time. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

:lol: SBB....hang in there another 5-7ish weeks...and then get the maltesers ready....the advert really works!:winkwink::rofl::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

This is charlie the poor neglected rabbit lol


----------



## WelshRose

Sparkle...I'm glad you are beginning to feel the warm glow of second tri around the corner and the sickness is beginning to fade:hugs:

He looks a gorgeous rabbit hun....and very loved:lol:

:hug:


----------



## WelshRose

Yazzy...Wow well done for coming 3rd at Crufts!:thumbup: I didn't get there this year, went last year thou...I love watching....just not the taking part....it's a little too much attention...I'm really shy in those kinda situations:dohh::lol:

We have a black & tan Cavalier King Charles Spaniel...Poppy....She's 13.5mths old and like a 2nd child:lol:


----------



## yazzy

Ahhh Welshie - they are gorgeous dogs! I run training classes and have a ruby CKCS and he is very sweet.

I have to agree, it is much better going along and watching rather than showing at Crufts...too busy and too many people poking and prodding at the dogs lol. Dolfi (our Rottie) has qualified for next year aswell but she may be in whelp so obviously won't be going.


----------



## WelshRose

I did start going to a ringcraft class with Pops and my MIL used to take one of Poppy's sisters along to (she bred them). It was the only ringcraft class in the area...I would of liked a class with a little more CKCS just to know whether we were wasting our time...I think she has got good potential but I guess I'll never know unless I bite the bullet and get back in the ring:dohh::lol:

I really enjoyed the southern counties show at Newbury...do you tend to do that one?
I've been promised a golden retriever for my 40th...haha....only 10yrs to wait....maybe then I'll develop a lil more self confidence for these events:lol:


----------



## sparkle05

Whoo for MIL she has taken the little lady to hers for tea and a sleep over :happydance::happydance::happydance: I may well get a lie in in the morning whoo hoo.


----------



## SBB

Sparkle I'll look after Charlie! So cute! :D 

Glad you feel better now... Ooh 14 weeks isn't far If you start feeling baby sparkle then! Are you finding out the sex? 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

That's great that you get the prospect of a lie-in Babe....does she fancy having a little man as well?!:winkwink:.....If not then I think the only chance I've got is resorting to a tranquiliser dart fit for an elephant....:rofl::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hi Sbb yes we are going to find out. Mainly because i have a sneaky suspicion that DH has his heart set on a boy and with all the sickness I'm inclined to think its a girl. He hasn't said anything but he keeps referring to the baby as he. Now the little lady has cottoned on and says when my baby brother gets here :dohh: So i think we should clear the matter up lol. 

Charlie is on his way. He packed his carrots quick smart when i told him someone wanted to love him :rofl:


----------



## sparkle05

WelshRose said:


> That's great that you get the prospect of a lie-in Babe....does she fancy having a little man as well?!:winkwink:.....If not then I think the only chance I've got is resorting to a tranquiliser dart fit for an elephant....:rofl::winkwink::hugs:

I will call her and let her know to save some tea there is another one on the way :winkwink:
I don't even think that a tranquiliser dart would knock Ella out. She has never needed much sleep. Please let baby sparkle like sleeping :baby: 
When she was very small our day used to start at 430/5am. I was cross eyed for the first 3 years and then eventually at the age of 3 she slept through the night till 6am. 
OMG i'm writting this down and am now thinking what the hell am i doing having another :dohh: lol. My how you forget :dohh:

How does your little man sleep ?


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies!

Sparkle, loving the lil bub!!

I have crosshairs for CD15 as i expected so nothing to do now but sit back and wait. Not getting my hopes up too much this time i'm kinda just feeling like 'whatever'. Not stressing about testing dates or anything yet.


----------



## 086marian

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :happydance:

Thanks so much girls, you have put my mind at ease..... And I think I will be joining the Maca team.... :happydance: :thumbup:

Has anybody heard of Muira Puama?? :shrug: I was thinking of trying this too...

XxXxX


----------



## WelshRose

He's not too bad really hun....he goes to bed at 7:30....and usually wakes at about 5:45-6:30....so he gets a good 10/11hrs.....it's just his mum that I hasten to add didn't start to appreciate bed until 18yrs old...would now like to sleep and come round gently at maybe 7:30-8am:dohh::rofl:


----------



## SBB

Oh my god I didn't get up til 10.30 today!!! And them slept from 2-4.30!! I don't know how I'll cope when Jesus wants to get up really early! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

AJ....:yipee: for crosshairs Babe!:hugs: Glad you're feeling "whatever" Hun....sometimes it's a lot easier to feel that way:hugs: will be keeping an eye on you thou:winkwink:

Marian....Glad we put your mind at rest hun....and Welcome to the Maca train....hopefully each of our next stops will be BFP station:winkwink:

I haven't heard of the muira.... before hun, all I will say is it's usually best to try these things one at a time and give each a trial period of say 3 cycles. Everyone responds differently to different dosages etc...:hugs:

SBB...It's worth every second of bleary-eyed earliness Hun...you kind of get used to it....oh ok...no you don't get used to it I guess you adjust:dohh::lol::hugs:


----------



## 086marian

Thanks Welsh Rose.... I'm so looking forward to getting my maca now.....

How did it help you and how long did it take for it to kick in...xx


----------



## AJThomas

Yeah Welshie, 'whatever' is definitely easier, keeps me from symptom spotting and going poas crazy. I'm pretty sure all that will kick in soon though.


----------



## nevertogether

my whatever last until about 9DPO :haha:


----------



## WelshRose

I'm gonna go hide in that bathroom cupboard AJ, next to the hpts....:devil:....:winkwink::rofl:

Marian....I took mine for 3mths before it finally regulated my hormones enough to stop continual bleeding/spotting and got me Ov again. Take a peek at my charts and you'll see the horror of it :dohh: I have now ovulated again for the past 3mths after 6mths of not and my LP has improved from 10/11 days to two LP of 12days and one of 14days. I started taking just 2000mg of maca (4 x 500mg capsules) but in the cycle where it finally sorted everything I took 3000mg. Everyone is different thou hun and what works for me may not for you...I'd experiment with the doseage:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

9 days is pretty good! I'll be real happy if mine lasts that long.

Lol @ Welshie. No need right now, i dont have any tests yet. I ordered some online and they aren't here yet and i sure am not going to buy any while those are on the way.


----------



## WelshRose

:lol:...I have 97 ic's, 1 FRER and 2 CB digi sat in mine....:shock:....God help me in the tww!....They are supposed to be lasting me til the end of the year when I'm hoping Gail's prediction comes true and I get a christmassy bfp:lol:


----------



## AJThomas

^Now that is a stash!! I only ordered 12 ic's, hopefully i'll get a bfp soon and not need to order any more than that.


----------



## dandybrush

yazzy said:


> AFM...I think I am slowly losing the plot at 8/9dpo I dreamt last night so clearly that I had a BFP, woke up all happy until I realised I haven't even tested lol!
> 
> How is everyone else today???
> 
> I may go quiet on here for a few days because I am off to a show tomorrow - I show my dogs all over the country and then I think I need to stop obsessing about getting pregnant..as if that's gonna happen!

thats awesome that you show dogs :) I have just got into agility with mine maybe one day we will compete :D

the dream you had is better than the one i had where my kidneys were not working and so stopping me from Oving :dohh: I think i have to stop thinking about it and just relax and give the vitex and maca 3 months (hopefully no more, it worked for welshie) to do its job



yazzy said:


> Oops I do ramble when I go on about the dogs (we have cats aswell lol)
> 
> Ooooh wouldn't that be good if my dream came true....never had one quite like that before

lol i've been known to bore pple talking about my baby (dog):thumbup: 

never :hugs:
AJ :happydance: stay strong lol 

I know i've forgotten what else happened...sparkle love the baby sparkle piccy :thumbup: it makes it seem more real, if im making sense :blush:

:wave: to everyone else

I prob wont be on much this weekend, got my MIL's 50th bday party tonight and am staying at my parents house after it 

hope everyone has a great day/night/weekend :haha: :flower:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Well, I changed my tickers to reflect a 35 day cycle. I went through fertility friend and averaged out all my cycles and they have started being about 32-35 days. This put me at 10 dpo today so the BFN I got may be from testing too early?????? I still wish I had been temping....dang....I don't know what is up with my body..it sucks getting older:( hahaha!! Big Hugs to you all!!!


----------



## nevertogether

i hope you get it all figured out very soon wispy, with a nice :bfp: that is! make the witch stay away :gun:

hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Linny

jus a quickie ladies, as i'm in scotland so usin my phone which is crappo! Got my scan at 11......eek i'm nervous. First time oh will be seein it. Keep positive thoughts for me x x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Linny said:


> jus a quickie ladies, as i'm in scotland so usin my phone which is crappo! Got my scan at 11......eek i'm nervous. First time oh will be seein it. Keep positive thoughts for me x x x

good luck Linny post a picture if you get one :flower:

Never how are you doing :flower:

Hello to evey one else :flower: sorry Im not better at posting today Im pooped soooo tired :sleep:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm okay i guess celtic


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:



> i'm okay i guess celtic

As good as you can be:hugs: I know :hugs:


----------



## mandy121

sorry never ur af came .. how r u hunny ? and how is everyone else? xxx


----------



## AJThomas

Hi fellow maca lovelies, well based on my temps today FF moved ov to CD16. Not sure if thats better or worse for me but meh, we'll see what happens. Still not getting sucked into the ss yet.


----------



## dandybrush

hey ladies, gonna buy the parsley tomorrow yay fxed it brings on AF, we go to vegas in 3 weeks...maybe i can be oving by then...taking small dose of maca atm, maybe not even half a teaspoon...im struggling to drink it all...its kinda gross, so we'll see if it does anything, maybe i should try the tabs next time


----------



## nevertogether

good luck AJ! 

mandy - i am not doing too bad. how about you?


----------



## AJThomas

I hope the parsley works Dandy, sorry you're having such a rough time wit the maca, I actually think its pretty good in some milk so I don't mind it. 

Thanks for the luck Never but I am seriously calm this cycle and just going about business as usual, not gonna get all excited and stressed this cycle.


----------



## AJThomas

I hope the parsley works Dandy, sorry you're having such a rough time wit the maca, I actually think its pretty good in some milk so I don't mind it. 

Thanks for the luck Never but I am seriously calm this cycle and just going about business as usual, not gonna get all excited and stressed this cycle.


----------



## nevertogether

your chart is very pretty this cycle. very clear thermal shift!


----------



## AJThomas

^Lol, i thought it was pretty crap looking compared to the last one.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx AJ i tried it in a milo and it tasted just as bad as in the apple juice...so we'll see how it goes


----------



## AJThomas

I just use it in regular ol mil, Dandy, gives it a kinda malt or chocolate-y taste to me but maybe you should go for the capsules and be done with it.


----------



## dandybrush

i might try the plain milk then aj, see if that works...should i put it in my cereal? how would that go?


----------



## dandybrush

i have noticed that since i have been on the maca i have had an increase in CM, so maybe its doing something...i think the vitex made me a bit dryer before it i used to get alot of CM


----------



## AJThomas

^Maybe it would work in cereal too, you can try it. I do notice the extra CM too, even now although ov has passed, i have more cm than usual at this point.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, hope everyone is ok! 

*Kell we miss you!!!! *

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Hey girls, hope everyone is ok!
> 
> *Kell we miss you!!!! *
> 
> X x x

Dito I was just thinking the same :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - well I have been sleeping and sleeping and sleeping for what seems like forever...and I am sitting here tired now. I guess they say this is normal. I go today to get my stitches out....I cant wait to see how it looks under the tape. I hope everyone is doing well. I just wanted to stop by and say that I am healing up nicely. The pain was not to bad...I must say the gas the surgery caused was much much worse!


----------



## ttcbaby117

TNT - they wanted me to wait because they had to cut into my uterus. I think with your surgery they were on the outside so they didnt have to disturb to much in there. I think it is ok for you to start! Do you know what supplements your mom took? I am looking for something natural to prevent these things from coming back!


----------



## SBB

Glad you're doing well TTC! Make the most of all the rest and get loads of sleep! When do you get to fly home? 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

I fly home next week wednesday. I went to the grocery store yesterday and was wiped out by a 15 minute trip so I cant figure I would make it through the airport right now. OH is heading back tomorrow and will come back over next week to get me home. Until then I have my parents and sister spoiling me ;) and of course I get to spend time with my lovely nephew.


----------



## SBB

That's great you have all your family around you :D 

Yep I think you need a bit more time before you fly! Hope the stitches come out ok and you have a nice neat scar! I like scars I think they add a bit of character and can be really sexy :D maybe that's just me lol! 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> TNT - they wanted me to wait because they had to cut into my uterus. I think with your surgery they were on the outside so they didnt have to disturb to much in there. I think it is ok for you to start! Do you know what supplements your mom took? I am looking for something natural to prevent these things from coming back!

Oh I am sooo glad to hear everything is going well. Glad to know that you are healing fast. I was ALWAYS tired for the first week. That gas they pump in you is AWFUL. I have to agree that it is pretty much worse than the surgery pain itself. And what sucks is that no pain pill would make that gas pain any better. It took me a week or so to finally start feeling relief from that stuff. :hug: girl cuz I know how that stuff feels! As for the stuff, I will have to ask her. She is gone on Vaca right now. I think it has to do with some drops or something you stick under you tongue. I will check into it. Well get some :sleep: and hope to hear from you soon. Take care hun.


----------



## AJThomas

SBB its time to take the 'nervously' out of your message now.


----------



## SBB

AJThomas said:


> SBB its time to take the 'nervously' out of your message now.

Lol ok AJ I'll do it! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

geez SBB I was just thinking by the time I get back on the ttc wagon you will be ready to pop....OH I cant wait till the lil one is here and you can start showing us how wonderful they are!

Yeah, I am ok with the scar...but geez you should see the pics of the fibroids they took out...YEP they took pics! GROSS!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks TNT, anything I can do to prevent this would help!

They didnt pump me with the gas it was just my body making the gas...LOL....Dr said it was a s/e from the surgery and the meds.....it was really horrible!


----------



## SBB

Ew that's gross! Just what you need to see lol! 

Well I will still be a couple of months from popping but I should be pretty big by then! Can't wait for you to ttc again - hope you get a v quick BFP! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks me too...I am taking a break from Maca but will get back on next month so I will take the maca about 2 months before ttc again. 

Kel - miss you!


----------



## SBB

Sounds like a good plan, let your body recover naturally for a month then start the maca up again... 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Hi TTC! Nice to know you're doing ok....besides the gas. 

Kel we do miss u, hope u're having an awesome time.


----------



## ticktock

hi everyone how are you?

Haven't read everything but ttcbaby hope getting rid of those pesky fibroids does the trick for you and hope you heal nice and quick xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks me too...I am taking a break from Maca but will get back on next month so I will take the maca about 2 months before ttc again.
> 
> Kel - miss you!

Glad you are doing well, thats sounds like a good Idea let nature do her thing then let maca work its magic oooh FX for a very quick BFP for you :flower:


----------



## AJThomas

Was on the road all day today an didn't eat when I was supposed to. I had some really bad waves of nausea until I ate but I'm chalking it up to pms cuz I don't want to read too much into it an its way too early for symptoms anyway.

ETA: btw, that happened twice cuz I had both breakfast an dinner late an both times it happened. Almost had to pull off the road to throw up.


----------



## Whitbit22

Omg Celtic congrats on your bfp!!! :happydance: thats what I get for not checking in missing the good stuff! I have forgone a lot of old threads I guess some ladies are just more sensitive to preggos checking in and I understand but it stings! 

Ttc so glad you are healing up well! :happydance:

Aj with that attitude you will get that bfp in no time! 

Sbb I can barely believe its 17 weeks already!

Hi to all my ladies and welcome to the newbies!! :hugs:

Im awaiting my first checkup tomorrow cant wait and hope they scan me!

I miss you all a bunch just feeling totally out of place at the moment everywhere. I guess thats life. :shrug:

Lots of :dust:


----------



## AJThomas

Whit! How are u preggy lady? How's the bub treating you, any MS or cravings or anything yet?


----------



## nevertogether

happy 6 weeks whit!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi sweeties!! No ms for two weeks now :happydance:

I was craving baby carrots last night with a vengeance! LOL


----------



## SBB

Hey whit :wave: 6 weeks already :happydance: 

I understand about feeling out of place now but not on the maca thread! You are always welcome we all went through this journey together and you shouldn't disappear because you're pregnant! 

Good luck at your appointment - I hope you get a scan! It's very early though so don't get your hopes up about seeing too much... 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Whitbit22 said:


> Omg Celtic congrats on your bfp!!! :happydance: thats what I get for not checking in missing the good stuff! I have forgone a lot of old threads I guess some ladies are just more sensitive to preggos checking in and I understand but it stings!
> 
> Ttc so glad you are healing up well! :happydance:
> 
> Aj with that attitude you will get that bfp in no time!
> 
> Sbb I can barely believe its 17 weeks already!
> 
> Hi to all my ladies and welcome to the newbies!! :hugs:
> 
> Im awaiting my first checkup tomorrow cant wait and hope they scan me!
> 
> I miss you all a bunch just feeling totally out of place at the moment everywhere. I guess thats life. :shrug:
> 
> Lots of :dust:

Hi Whit thanks not far behind you eh :haha: you can always come join me on a thread called https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/369427-tthfutd-pregnancy-group-10.html#post6188186

but I dont think that will happen in this thread I always loved seeing the preggo gals and TCC on the one thread esp as we have all been trying together and are happy when some one gets that BFP :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

i hope everyone is doing well. i had dental surgery today. i've had bad teeth my whole life and well joining the army has changed that. i've had dental after dental appointments for the past two years and i'm finally on my final year of them. just can't wait to be done! time to sleep though, i'm in pain. love you all!


----------



## SBB

Aw never ouch - hope you get some nice sleep :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Morning ladies! hmmmm, are there any charts in here i should be stalking?


----------



## ANiceCuppaTea

Hello everyone here, I've been lurking but I thought I'd stop being a wallflower and make your acquaintance. I've just started on the Maca, just this morning, and I can feel a difference in my energy levels already. Seriously, it's like I had several cups of brewed coffee but without the shakes. So, if nothing else, I'll love it for helping with my constant fatigue! If the other benefits work, well, whoohoo!
Have a great day/evening!


----------



## Linny

Whitbit22 said:


> Omg Celtic congrats on your bfp!!! :happydance: thats what I get for not checking in missing the good stuff! I have forgone a lot of old threads I guess some ladies are just more sensitive to preggos checking in and I understand but it stings!
> 
> Ttc so glad you are healing up well! :happydance:
> 
> Aj with that attitude you will get that bfp in no time!
> 
> Sbb I can barely believe its 17 weeks already!
> 
> Hi to all my ladies and welcome to the newbies!! :hugs:
> 
> Im awaiting my first checkup tomorrow cant wait and hope they scan me!
> 
> I miss you all a bunch just feeling totally out of place at the moment everywhere. I guess thats life. :shrug:
> 
> Lots of :dust:

:wave: Whit! Hope your appt goes well and you get to see bub, though I doubt there'l be too much to see (mine at 8weeks was a blob with a heartbeat but was lovely :D)

I know how you feel about feeling outta place, I don't really know where to put myself these days :D

It kinda helps that Ive been plagued with headaches so don't wanna spend too much time on the computer :lol:

Ive been gatecrashing celtics thread alittle, which has been fun! 

TTC....hun I'm so glad your being well looked after byt he family and your getting plenty of recovery time! 

:wave: hey everyone, hope your well :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies! I am feeling much better today!

Celtic- soooo soooo happy for you!!!!!

AJ -nice symptom...and your chart is looking wonderful!

sbb - so I am jumping on the vegetarian train! My doc seems to think the hormones in meat feeds these fibroids...so, she said only organic meats...but I figure let me just cut it out all together. Do you have any yummy recipes for me?????

Tick - good to see you are doing well! waiting to ov...always so stressful! fxed for you!

whit - glad to see your ticker is ticking along!!!! Dont feel out of place here, we love to have you here and miss when you are gone!

Never - wow feels like I havent spoken to you in a while....rest up hun and we can catch up later!

linny - a lil blob sounds lovely ;)

nicecuppa - welcome to this forum....the energy is great! I defo. feel a difference since I havent been taking it.

Geez does anyone know when Kel is back! I miss her energy on here!


----------



## SBB

Yeh kell where are you?! 

Ttc I'm very excited you're becoming a veggie :yipee: I am on my phone now but I can give you some recipes! Can you get quorn or any fake meat on your island? I use that sometimes but usually I just use tons of veggies! 

How are you feeling now? Lol just realised you said much better :dohh: glad you are though :D 

Cuppa - welcome! So glad the maca is giving you a boost already! 

I'm so tired! 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Ok, the poas itch is kicking in, but i refuse to buy a test when my ics are on the way. So that's whats keeping me from testing now, i'll probably start as soon as they get here even if i do know its too early.


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hello, haven't been on here in days. AF hit me on Saturday and I have felt horrid. I worked all weekend too. I started my soy isoflavones yesterday so I am on day #2 of my five days taking that. I have been going to the gym more again. I am just so darn tired. I missed talking to you guys.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hi girls...nothing to report


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Wispy and Dandy, any signs of AF Dandy?


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi ladies! Sorry about af Wispy. :hugs: Fxed the soy works this cycle!!

I need to get my arse back to the gym too, speaking of, I am going to put a reminder in my phone and GO tomorrow!! :)


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone....been keeping quiet for a while but still checking in on the threads.

I am 13 dpo today but now i'm panicking and wondering if I did really 'O'. Had on and off sore bb's for a couple weeks and getting headaches and lots of spots grrr this week so not sure whats going on. 

Ttc and SBB - there must be something in the air....as of 2 days ago I officially became vegetarian! I don't eat a huge amount of meat anyway so not too much of a big deal for me. Have already printed off a few really yummy sounding recipes so will be trying them over the coming weeks. My mum has always been vegetarian aswell.

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

And all you pregnant ladies....I do hope you still feel at home on this thread as it is lovely seeing you all progress!


----------



## SBB

Yay another veggie!! When are you testing yazzy? 

Sorry the witch got you wispy :hugs: hope that soy works! 

AJ resist til you get those cheapies! 

Dandy any sign of anything? Did you do the parsley? 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - i read on the thread about a girl that just used parsley and vitaminc c to induce AF. maybe you can get some tips & tricks or something?

yazzy - i'm with sbb. when are you testing? wishing you had a chart to stalk!

ttc - so glad to hear you are healing up nicely hunny. i do agree it's been too long and hopefully we can catch up soon. i'm doing okay today, just a little sore. dentist said the third day (i think tomorrow) is usually the peak day with the most pain and i'm soo hoping that's not the case!

sbb - i can't believe you are almost 18 weeks! :shock:

wispy - sorry to hear she got you too honey. hopefully the soy does the trick! it certainly made my ovulation a lot stronger, but make sure you know you're ovulating on the right day or :sex: every other day because it moved my ovulation back i believe.

aj - you are starting to itch right around when i did, haha. praying for your strength darling!


----------



## yazzy

SBB and Never - I get paid this Friday so will buy a test when I go shopping and test Saturday morning, I would be 16 dpo if I did ov the week I think I did. I was sooo desperate to test around 9 dpo and now its getting close I am too scared incase my body was playing tricks and didn't ov!

Wispy I hope the soy works for you, if nothing happens with me I will be trying it next cycle.


----------



## Elliebank

Hi ladies,

I've been pointed in the direction of this thread as I've been bf'ing for almost a year & still not got af (so am likely not ovulating), and have been told that maca is safe to take when bf'ing & may kickstart the eggies. Need to get back to work now so haven't had chance to fully research maca, so any advice would be greatly appreciated! :flower:


----------



## SBB

Hi Ellie, I honesty don't know about maca and breast feeding.. Sorry! Im not sure if anyone else will know but hope someone can help :) 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

I think i'll get my cheapies today but i'm not 100% sure. Never fear, i absolutely refuse to pay for any more tests when those are on the way. So unless AF is REALLY late i'm not buying any more tests, i'm waiting patiently to get the ICs.


----------



## dandybrush

AJThomas said:


> Hi Wispy and Dandy, any signs of AF Dandy?




SBB said:


> Yay another veggie!! When are you testing yazzy?
> 
> Sorry the witch got you wispy :hugs: hope that soy works!
> 
> AJ resist til you get those cheapies!
> 
> Dandy any sign of anything? Did you do the parsley?
> 
> X x x

no i havent done the parsley, I honestly have no spare money this week, saving all my cash for my OH bday pressie... Im not sure if i want to try to induce it or see if i do O eventually, im almost at 2 months, my last cycle was 3 months...maybe i should wait it out and see if i do O...or if i have the parsley now, then i wont/shouldnt have AF by vegas :shrug: if i come across any spare change i might buy some...:shrug:



nevertogether said:


> dandy - i read on the thread about a girl that just used parsley and vitaminc c to induce AF. maybe you can get some tips & tricks or something?

thanx never i might see if i can find the thread


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - it's on the soy thread


----------



## AJThomas

Ok, i got my cheapies like i thought, guess i'll use the first one tomorrow, we'll see.


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Hi Ellie, I honesty don't know about maca and breast feeding.. Sorry! Im not sure if anyone else will know but hope someone can help :)
> 
> X x x

I was breast feeding while taking it and all was OK actually my DD started sleeping better I researched it before taking it and found other women whom had used MACA and all was OK as well, my DD did wean but it was not from lack of supply, I still had plenty of milk actually it only gone this week and I say that more to do with my pregnancy than any thing else.

Hi Ellie I got my MACA off ebay but you can get it on line as well, go for the capsules I took two in the morning for about a month then two in the afternoon as well. it really helps with energy levels as well :flower:


----------



## AJThomas

Ugh, the halfway mark really sucks. So far from ov and so far from a bfp or af.


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hello ladies!!! :flower:

Sorry I haven't been around in here, I've been lurking and still taking the Maca, as has my DH. He has also told his friend about them and now his friend has ordered them too for the sex drive part! Well, he told his friend he has this really good herbal viagra Sh*t at home and that DH has been walking around horny for the past few weeks.....:dohh: 

Also, decide not to come on B&B too often after I get my CH or even SS as I think it will help me cope better in the 2ww. :thumbup:

AJ: When will you test? I really hope you get your BFP this month.

Celtic: How are you feeling hot mamma? :flower:

SBB: I can't believe that you are 17wks already, it goes by so quickly.

Never: Hi hun, hows it going for you?

:kiss::hugs: To all the other ladies on here!!!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

jam-on-toast said:


> Hello ladies!!! :flower:
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around in here, I've been lurking and still taking the Maca, as has my DH. He has also told his friend about them and now his friend has ordered them too for the sex drive part! Well, he told his friend he has this really good herbal viagra Sh*t at home and that DH has been walking around horny for the past few weeks.....:dohh:
> 
> Also, decide not to come on B&B too often after I get my CH or even SS as I think it will help me cope better in the 2ww. :thumbup:
> 
> AJ: When will you test? I really hope you get your BFP this month.
> 
> Celtic: How are you feeling hot mamma? :flower:
> 
> SBB: I can't believe that you are 17wks already, it goes by so quickly.
> 
> Never: Hi hun, hows it going for you?
> 
> :kiss::hugs: To all the other ladies on here!!!!!

Hi Jam im good feeling sick but its all good :flower: your DH is funny LOL :haha:
A lot of people are taking a bit of a break from BnB :hugs: I can understand why :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

ugh, stupid fone deleted my post. 

Anyway the gist of it was that i tested this morning and it was bfn but i'm only 8dpo so i know it's probably too early anyway so i'm doing fine, not disappointed or anything, i guess cause i already expect the worst.


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww AJ :hugs: :dust: for you for a couple more days time!!

Jam that is also what I did quite a lot.. I couldnt handle all the SS and all that it made the wait agonizingly long!

Hope you're feeling ok Celtic! :)


----------



## AJThomas

^Seriously, i have the most awesome PMA right now, i'm not feeling any disappointment or anything close to it. Just waiting for AF or a bfp.


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - Hi Hun!

yazzy - TEST!!!!!

Never - glad to hear you are on the mend! I hope that third day wont be to bad!

sbb - My mom was a veggie for years so I remember eating lots of tofu.....I can get tofu and stuff like that but, I have been told to stay away from Soy so i dont think meat subs will work to well for me as most have soy in it. I would love some veggie dishes! I am trying to make some fish tacos tonight. Oh that remindes me....do you eat seafood? I have been told that is ok..but I am weary as the mercury can cause other issues ya know! 

wispy - sorry about af! I hate to hear when you ladies get af.....

aj - great attitude!!!

jam - that is funny about your DH....i think I might put my DH on it also....We have 3 months of not trying so I will give it to him during that time.

celtic - glad to hear you are feeling a bit sick, I think that is a great sign that the pg is going well!

afm - feeling better today....I am still a bit achy but no where near how I was feeling a couple of days ago. Weird though, the incision site is numb....it is such a weird feeling but they said it is normal.


----------



## dandybrush

ttc, AJ :wave: morning girls :)

still on the maca train, been having it in my bfast (doesnt taste the best) but my cm is consistently more now

ok todays the day, i have heated up my first parsley tea and am going to try to induce a period, not looking forward to drinking it though :sick:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh good luck dandy...let us know how it tastes.


----------



## dandybrush

mmm i shall lol not looking forward to it thats for sure


----------



## AJThomas

I hope it works Dandy! Just remember why you're drinking the stuff.


----------



## dandybrush

ok had it, tasted kinda bleh i added apple juice to nicen it up, i think i stuffed it up, i had less than half a cup as i had just had bfast and am always full after, but ill try again this arvo with more water and hope it all works for me :)


----------



## Whitbit22

Glad you're feeling better ttc!! 

Dandy that sounds so gross. :haha: FXED for you it works!!


----------



## nevertogether

girls - just wanted to ask what brand of maca you all take? i'm about to buy my maca that i will be taking leading up to seeing DH in november and want to get a good brand :)


----------



## Wispyshadow

I am taking the Solaray brand. I use a lot of their products and like them.


----------



## dandybrush

mines some aust brand so you prob cant get it there anyway

ok take 2 of the parsley tea...i bought fresh stuff and now the water looks like pee :sick: and has an even worse odour than the dried parsley had, i have put sarsparilla cordial in it to hide the colour and some of the flavour...but its not hiding the odour


----------



## Wispyshadow

That doesn't sound too appetizing....bleh! :rofl:
I hope it works for ya hon! I am so moody and feel crazy this week. Hot flashes, headaches....I am wondering if it is the soy and wild yam I am taking this week. Whoo I am glad I only take it for five days.

Dandy are you still doing the Vitamin C or just the parsley?


----------



## dandybrush

i had 500mg of vit c today also...but im not gonna take anymore than that a day regarding the vit c


----------



## dandybrush

gosh im so glad i have pple to talk to about this stuff, if i didnt i'd be going through it all alone, as we are not telling our family about our TTC plans :hugs: thanx guys :)


----------



## Wispyshadow

It is tough to not have anyone to talk to about TTC. My mother was so negative towards me TTC I haven't talked to her anymore about it...she was awful:( Thats OK, cause like you said having everyone here makes it much more bearable.

Glad you are here for everyone too!!!


----------



## dandybrush

gag..im struggling to finish this one


----------



## Wispyshadow

I am watching a special on the Travel Channel about Australia. It focuses on food...its a guy named Andrew Zimmern and he finds all the unusual or unique foods to certain areas. So, of course they had to have a large segment on Vega-mite..:)

I was drinking an Emergen-C fizzy powder drink that has 1000mg of Vit C in it but quit that when I heard it brings on AF and can cause MC..I never knew that.


----------



## Wispyshadow

YOU CAN DO IT DANDY!!!!!!!! CHUG CHUG CHUG!!!! :rofl:

I can only imagine that must be awful...bleh!


----------



## dandybrush

lucky you do know that now :)

do you mean vegemite? lol


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: this is not a funny situation :rofl: :growlmad::gun:


----------



## Wispyshadow

yeah vegemite....sorry spelling...we don't have any here where I live....
I have been informed it is great on toast for breakfast.


----------



## dandybrush

yeah i heard that soy can cause hot flashes...so i think thats prob whats doing it to you btw (sorry just read bak to your post haha)


----------



## dandybrush

yes i looooovvvveeee vegemite on toast with tomato on top mmmmm *drool


----------



## dandybrush

mmm prob 5 swallows to go...


----------



## Wispyshadow

How long do you drink the parsley? Until it brings on AF or just for so many days? My cycle seems to be getting longer and longer I am averaging 33-35 days now but last year I had a couple of 60 to 65 day cycles. I wasn't TTC at that time so I didn't get concerned. Have you had a cycle this long before?


----------



## dandybrush

um i dunno someone else drank it about 2 times a day and got af on day 3 or 4 (cant remember) so im gonna give it that long then maybe give up :shrug:. yes my last cycle was nearly 4 months, this is just border 2 now (and i am sick of waiting) if nothing inproves soon im gonna go see my dr about it after my vegas trip :)

thanx for your company wispy but i have to go pick my DH up from work now then off to my PIL's for dinner


----------



## dandybrush

DONE!! :happydance: i finished it...now to go wash it down with some nice strong flavoured coke!!

have a great day/night/morning wispy :hugs:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Have a great day!!!! I need to get to bed its 2am here;) great talking with ya!


----------



## sparkle05

Hello maca ladies :hugs:

How are we all ? Sorry i haven't been around much :blush: I am feeling much better now. The MS has finally started to shift and my energy levels are slowly returning.
I have just done my last day of work and am now off for 5 weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm looking forward to the rest.

SBB how is jesus coming along have you felt her move yet. Ooh sorry i just realised i said she i meant she/he :dohh: Has the sickness started to go for you yet ?

Linny how are you and little linny ? How did your scan go in Scotland ?

TTC hope you are feeling well and recovering fast :hugs::hugs:

NEVER Hows it going ? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

KELSTER are you back yet ? I hope you had a fab time :hugs::hugs::hugs:

To all the other maca ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I have missed you all xxxxxx


----------



## nevertogether

i'm great sparkle! :hugs: i wanted to ask, what kind of maca did you take when TTC? i wanted to know what brands all the girls have been using to decide a good one for the next time i order.


----------



## SBB

Hey sparkle! Wow can't believe you're over 13 weeks already :happydance: 

Yep baby Jesus is wriggling around all the time. It seems to be most when I'm laying down resting. Or maybe I just feel it more then! 

Glad you're starting to feel better :D I'm still feeling sicky but better than I was. And still sooo tired. I went out Wednesday night for a family meal then had to sleep all day yesterday to recover! 

Hey never :wave: I got my maca from creative-nature.co.uk so you can see the brand there... I don't have the pack anymore cos I finished them!

Linny where is your scan pic from Scotland?!

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

thanks SBB! makes since for me to order from the UK actually. going to go take a look :)


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: SBB AND NEVER :hugs:

aww baby jesus wiggling around. I cant wait to feel baby sparkle. Im still very tierd but it's better than feeling sick lol. I cannot belive how fast the weeks are flying by. :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

NEVER i have just looked for the pot of maca all it says is maca rio amazon so im going to take a photo of the pot and i will post it in a minute. I got it from our local health food shop. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

you girls rock! thanks for all the maca tips :)

DH told me today that his commander told him that if i get to pristina, kosovo (his deployment is in kosovo) that they will make sure i get to see him! so - we are talking about maybe getting to see him on my four day in september. plane ticket cost are only like $150-$200 which isn't too bad considering i spent $700 just on hotel to see him here in germany. hotels that i have found have been around 35 euro a night which isn't bad either. i'm so excited! i hope i hope i hope! :yipee: trying not to get my hopes up for sure..

jam - i've been thinking about visiting prague, are you near there?


----------



## sparkle05

:happydance::happydance::happydance: WOW NEVER :happydance:
how fantastic is that. :hugs::hugs:

Here is my maca


Hope this helps xxxx


----------



## nevertogether

that maca looks really cool, haha, thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Linny

:wave: girls!

I have been lurking and checking up on you all!

Never.....I actually have a full tin of maca that I bought right before I fell pregnant. Its the same one that SBB was taking. If you can wait till next weekend when I get paid and PM your address, I can mail it to you??

Sparkle.....little linny (or little little as ive named it) is behaving a bit better. I don't feel as sick but I'm still tired and struggle to find things to eat that I fancy! Glad to hear your doing better :hugs:

SBB....my scan picture is pants! Silly me didn't drink enough so little little wasn't very clear. Still saw it jumping around and saw the heartbeat but no clear picture :D Can't believe AGAIN how quickly your pregnancy is going compared to mine!!

Dandy....I really hope the parsley works for you hun, really wanna log on and see CD1 in your ticker!

Wispy...the soy didn't make me feel bad but I took it before bed!

Kel....miss you, when you coming back??

TTC...glad your feeling better hun :hugs:

AJ & Yazzy.....ooooh my testers, so excited :D


----------



## sparkle05

Awwww linny i know what you mean nothing i look at makes me want to eat. I have eaten quite a lot of cheese :blush::blush: and when i say a lot i mean like 1/2 a block a day :blush::blush: I'm trying to give it up now that i feel better. Today i have only had 1 chunk :blush: It was the only thing that i could stomach eating. What with that and the coca cola I'm going to have one fat ass and a mouth full of rotten teeth. I wouldn't mind but i hate coke i wouldn't normally touch the stuff. Jack calls me big mama or shouts wide load approaching lock up the cheese when i have my face in the fridge :rofl: He says the cheese gets nervous every time i go in the kitchen :haha:

Glad the sickness is getting better for you too. Do you have a date for your 20 week scan ? mine is on 9th september but i have to re arrange as i only go back to work on the 7th so don't think boss lady will be to pleased if i took a day off 2 days later :dohh:


----------



## Linny

ha ha good old Jack always makes me laugh! My OH hasn't been taunting me yet, though he does seem to have stolen my pregnancy hormones and is so stressy and moody. Mostly I just want to kill him.......or cry :D

I have to say I'm with you on the cheese train, completely addicted. Love it with beans too, esp with chips! Shame your not allowed feta though cos I LOVE greek salad!!

I now have a ring of fat where my tummy used to be, resembling nothing of a baby bump, more that ive eaten all the pies :lol:

My next scan is 13th September when I should be exactly 20weeks :D I really will have to master the drinking the right amount before hand! I don't think your work can say anything for a booked appt hun, your entitled to the time off. Might be a nitemare trying to rebook now :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

linny - i can't believe you are almost 13 weeks, and sparkle almost 14! can you believe i've been around even before the maca beans were growing? sheesh.

wow, sending that maca tin would be a LIFE SAVER linny! i can definitely wait until next weekend, not a problem at all. or if you would like i could send you $$ for shipping, no problem at all. how did you take it? just in a shake or something?

i'm so excited for everyone girls!

wispy, delilah, welshie, jam, yazzy, dandy, this has to be your months girl! i'm with you and rooting for you EVERY step of the way!

ttc - hope you are healing up nicely and i've got lots of dust to sprinkle on you for the next three months :dust: :dust: :dust: 

celtic - how is everything going honey? well, i hope! so lucky you got a march bean. i wanted a march bean the most, but any month will do!

sbb - i really appreciate your help through out everything. you have been fab! :hugs: i know my time will come soon. 

kel - i freaking miss you mama! like crazy! hope you are enjoying your little break and you catch that bedazzled eggy of yours!

<3 you my maca gals!!


----------



## jam-on-toast

nevertogether said:


> you girls rock! thanks for all the maca tips :)
> 
> DH told me today that his commander told him that if i get to pristina, kosovo (his deployment is in kosovo) that they will make sure i get to see him! so - we are talking about maybe getting to see him on my four day in september. plane ticket cost are only like $150-$200 which isn't too bad considering i spent $700 just on hotel to see him here in germany. hotels that i have found have been around 35 euro a night which isn't bad either. i'm so excited! i hope i hope i hope! :yipee: trying not to get my hopes up for sure..
> 
> jam - i've been thinking about visiting *prague*, are you near there?

I live here!!! :thumbup:

Great news Never!

Maca Brand: I have from Amazon is Swanson superior herbs. They are a 3rd party Health shop supplier and are delivered directly from them.

Ladies, I almost fainted yesterday and have awful dizziness again today. I hate this weather!

I hope it gets better soon.

xxxx love to all the ladies on boardxxxx


----------



## nevertogether

i've heard such great things about it! that it's a really cool place to visit. not sure if i will have the money just yet to visit it, but i hope i get to soon! i'm here for another two years, so i've got time! :)


----------



## jam-on-toast

nevertogether said:


> i've heard such great things about it! that it's a really cool place to visit. not sure if i will have the money just yet to visit it, but i hope i get to soon! i'm here for another two years, so i've got time! :)


It's a beautiful city to be in, especially in the Summer. Unfortunately this summer has been exceptionally hot!

Drop me a line if you'll be passing through and maybe I can show you some sights or we can at least grab some lunch/beer!


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies!! Man, i read too much to remember it all but i'll try.

Sparkle, so glad you've finally parted ways with the toilet!

Dandy i really hope the parley works for you and really quickly so you dont have to drink too much of the nasty stuff.

Never we love you too!!

Jam, did you see a doctor about the dizziness and fainting? I know it's not the first time it's happened to you.

Ok i'm brain dead now, so i'll just say hi to all the other ladies i didnt mention!

I'm just chilling out over here, temp looks good today but i'm really mellow this cycle surprisingly, i am excited and i am hoping for my bfp but i dont think i'll be all depressed adn bawling my eyes out if i dont get it....still early days though so we'll see.


----------



## Linny

Never....Its a tin of 200 capsules hun and there just sitting there in my kitchen, I'd much rather they went to you with the hope that they give you the happy ending SBB and I had with them :hugs: How awesome that you might see DH sooner :D

I get paid a week today, so I will mail them then, just send me you address. I don't need any $$'s hun :D


----------



## jam-on-toast

AJThomas said:


> Hey ladies!! Man, i read too much to remember it all but i'll try.
> 
> Sparkle, so glad you've finally parted ways with the toilet!
> 
> Dandy i really hope the parley works for you and really quickly so you dont have to drink too much of the nasty stuff.
> 
> Never we love you too!!
> 
> Jam, did you see a doctor about the dizziness and fainting? I know it's not the first time it's happened to you.
> 
> Ok i'm brain dead now, so i'll just say hi to all the other ladies i didnt mention!
> 
> I'm just chilling out over here, temp looks good today but i'm really mellow this cycle surprisingly, i am excited and i am hoping for my bfp but i dont think i'll be all depressed adn bawling my eyes out if i dont get it....still early days though so we'll see.

Hey AJ

No, I didn't get it checked. I put it down to the weather or low blood pressure :shrug: Maybe I should mention it to the Dr again though.


----------



## SBB

Linny said:


> Shame your not allowed feta though cos I LOVE greek salad!!

Feta is fine hun :D I've eaten tons of feta salads. The only ones you can't have are brie ( :cry: seriously I want brie every day now I can't have it :( ) camenbert and stilton or any blue/mould ripened cheeses. But honestly feta absolutely fine. Just make sure it says pasturised on the pack :D 

I was struggling with finding anything to eat too but that passed, im still not eating more than usual but find things much more appealing. 

Erm cheese and beans :sick: 

Never you're such a sweetie :hugs: enjoy your free maca and make that little maca bean :happydance: SOOOOO cool you might get to see DH again soon!!! 

Hey AJ - going to chart stalk you in a min :D 

Jam I agree speak to your doc, maybe blood pressure or iron deficiency or something? Get it checked though :hugs: 


x x x


----------



## AJThomas

SBB thats just evil, the one cheese you REALLY want is the one you cant have:haha:


----------



## sparkle05

Cheese and beans linny yuk :wacko: I like my cheese with tommy sauce :wacko:. I cannot look at a tin of beans. One of the first times that i was sick my DS was cooking beans in the microwave. I came through the back door took one whiff and was sick in the sink :blush::blush: DS carried on cooking his tea of course even asking me to move so that he could get to the tap. :dohh: Men. I hope that your DH's hormones calm down soon linny or you may have to remind him who is having the baby lol. I have to say my DH is taking this pregnancy in his stride. Last time he was hell. He was so worried about becoming a dad. 

Never :hugs::hugs: we love you to. I'm so glad i found you ladies way back when i was TTC and that you have been there from the beginning. I cant wait to do the same for you :hugs::hugs: Linny's maca might be lucky maca fingers crossed xxxx

Are there any ladies testing soon ?


----------



## Crissie

Hi, just wanted to introduce myself, hope you don't mind me popping in, been lurking for a while and thought I'd join in.

I've ordered Organic Maca Root Capsules 500mg ration 4:1 = 2000mg of Maca per Capsule, hoping it arrives soon! DH and I are both going to be taking it. We're officially going to TTC next cycle so hoping Maca will give us a boost and we get that BFP right off the bat [-o&lt;:shrug:

Anyway :dust: to you all!


----------



## AJThomas

Me! Me! I'm testing tomorrow and again on Monday, AF is due on Wednesday.


----------



## nevertogether

welcome crissie! :hi:

we all certainly hope you love the maca and that you get your :bfp: very soon!


----------



## sparkle05

AJThomas said:


> Me! Me! I'm testing tomorrow and again on Monday, AF is due on Wednesday.

Whoo hoo AJ i will look out for you tomorrow. Do you have any symptoms yet ?


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> linny - i can't believe you are almost 13 weeks, and sparkle almost 14! can you believe i've been around even before the maca beans were growing? sheesh.
> 
> wow, sending that maca tin would be a LIFE SAVER linny! i can definitely wait until next weekend, not a problem at all. or if you would like i could send you $$ for shipping, no problem at all. how did you take it? just in a shake or something?
> 
> i'm so excited for everyone girls!
> 
> wispy, delilah, welshie, jam, yazzy, dandy, this has to be your months girl! i'm with you and rooting for you EVERY step of the way!
> 
> ttc - hope you are healing up nicely and i've got lots of dust to sprinkle on you for the next three months :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> celtic - how is everything going honey? well, i hope! so lucky you got a march bean. i wanted a march bean the most, but any month will do!
> 
> sbb - i really appreciate your help through out everything. you have been fab! :hugs: i know my time will come soon.
> 
> kel - i freaking miss you mama! like crazy! hope you are enjoying your little break and you catch that bedazzled eggy of yours!
> 
> <3 you my maca gals!!

Hi Hun Im sick so sick green even, have to work on my cures well foods taht ease it for a while any way good sign though that all is well :happydance:

OOH I know never I was so hpoing for a BFP for you and I was gutted when you did'nt get it . but Im super excited to hear you might ... get to see DH in september that is so cool and will break up the time nicely on till november :happydance::happydance:

Kel Im the same miss you lots on here! 

Sparkle whoo hoo on 13 weeks that so great glad you are feeling a wee bit better as well. 

hello to every one else hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Welcome crissie :hugs: I started taking maca after my first month of TTC and the second month i was pregnant whoo hoo. :hugs::hugs: Its great stuff. I had a little trouble getting DH to take it properly i ended up standing at the door every morning with the tablets and a glass of water before he left for work :blush::blush:


----------



## AJThomas

sparkle05 said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> Me! Me! I'm testing tomorrow and again on Monday, AF is due on Wednesday.
> 
> Whoo hoo AJ i will look out for you tomorrow. Do you have any symptoms yet ?Click to expand...

Lol, nothing, not even AF symptoms, no sore boobs, had a bit of nausea a few days ago but it was waaaay to early, had some cramping yesterday but i've been avoiding ss to keep sane so i'm not paying any of it much attention.

Welcome Crissie


----------



## SBB

AJThomas said:


> SBB thats just evil, the one cheese you REALLY want is the one you cant have:haha:

Lol I know!! I liked it before, but now I NEED it!!! And red wine :D stupid OH sits there with his Brie and biscuits and red wine making me all jealous :( 

Welcome crissie :wave: 

Celtic sorry you're feeling so crap :( 

Aj your chart is looking nice :D looking forward to you testing! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

happy 6 weeks celtic! :yipee:


----------



## AJThomas

Wow! 6 weeks already!!


----------



## sparkle05

Hi celtic sorry you feel so green. It's horrible. I know it's a very good sign but i had moments where i found that very hard to believe lol.
I read a post by a lady who had started using gaviscon double and it had helped with her sickness. Well i raced down to the chemist as fast as my legs could carry me :dohh: I have to say that although it didn't stop me from feeling sick it did actually take the edge off of it for a little while. :hugs::hugs:

Aj the month i got my BFP i thought that i was out. I didn't have any symptoms at all. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Crissie

Lol thanks Sparkle! I think I'll def have to do that. And congrats, wow BFP on the second month - impressive, you think it was the Maca? 

BTW can anyone tell me how to add my FF ticker to my posts? Sorry I'm still new to this. Ta x


----------



## sparkle05

Crissie said:


> Lol thanks Sparkle! I think I'll def have to do that. And congrats, wow BFP on the second month - impressive, you think it was the Maca?
> 
> BTW can anyone tell me how to add my FF ticker to my posts? Sorry I'm still new to this. Ta x

It's hard to say but i do think the maca helped it to stick. I have had a few MC. We had given up TTC and then a couple of years later decided to give it another shot and here we are 14 weeks later. I cant tell you how glad i am that i found this thread.

As for the ticker I'm just going to see if i can remember how to do it before i tell you and it's wrong lol. Be back in a while :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Right crissie are you ready lol. This is how i did it.

Click on someones ticker that you like. This should take you to a ticker site where you can make your own ticker. When finished you will get options for codes. Right click forum signatures, scroll down the page a little and you will see Code snippet. Right click on this so it goes blue and then left click and choose copy from the menu. Minimise it and come back to baby and bump. Click on user IP at the top of the page. Choose edit signature. Left click in the big white box and choose paste from the menu. That should give you your ticker lol. Good luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

^For the FF ticker, go to FF and click SHARING in the MENU to the left side, you should see TICKERS there, make your ticker and then follow the rest of Sparkle's instructions to paste it in your siggy.


----------



## AJThomas

boobs feeling fuller now but that's normal pre-AF so i dont consider that a symptom.


----------



## sparkle05

OMG i think i may have my first craving. A fab ice lolly. DH has gone off to find me one. It just popped into my head all of a sudden. :blush::blush:

Well I'm having a early night with my DH we have not slept in the same bed for about 5 weeks as i have been so restless and sick that he decided to take the sofa until i felt well again. Bless he said it was so he didn't disturb me more with his snoring but i know better than that. It was so he could get a good nights sleep without me disturbing him lol. I'm not up to any :sex: :winkwink: but it will be nice to watch telly and have a cuddle.

Good night maca ladies :hugs: It feels so good to be back here with you all :hugs:

AJ cant wait to see you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Awwww sparkle that sounds like a fab evening! I'm afraid those hormones of my OH's have escalated and I imagine i'l be on one end of the sofa and him far far away!! I'm prob being very sensitive at the moment but just sick of him taking all his moods out on me :growlmad: Just had a little cry so feeling better, just puffy eyed :D

Oooooh I CAN eat Feta??? Yum yum yum, my sisters friend said it was a no no!! I used to ask my best friend till I found out she paid NO attention to any of the foods to avoid!!

:wave: crissie, I also got pregnant on my second month of maca :D

AJ......woop woop for testing!!

Never....I shall be posting after payday, will let ya know when its done hun :D


----------



## SBB

:hugs: linny hope you feel better and bloody OH stops being so mean! 

Yep feta is def fine, google nhs foods to avoid whilst pregnant and it tells you which cheeses you can/can't eat... 

Sparkle have a lovely evening :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## mandy121

nevermond


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone, sounds like everyone is doing great. 

Aj - excited for you testing!

I'm going to test tomorrow and see what happens. Any symptoms I had seem to be going today.  Have had headaches all week and sooo many spots...not had this many since I was a teenager...could be pms though so i'm a little confused!


----------



## SBB

good luck yazzy!! :D 

x x x


----------



## redrose27

Help I have some questions.
What is the earliest has someone gotten there BFP from taking Maca. and what is the best kind of maca to take.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: sbb, linny, sparkle, aj, never :wave: oh yazzy

welcome new girl (sorry just forgot your name)

thanx for the wishes guys i hope i dont have to drink too much of this either!!! next cycle i plan to sit back and see if the maca and vitex really kick in and just watch what happens


----------



## TntArs06

WOW so much has been going on!!! I read all kinds of posts. This week was SUPER busy at the salon. I leave Sunday for So Cal and all my clients rushed me... LOL :haha: So...

AJ- I look forward to seeing you tomorrow and reading the results. I hope its a big BFP suga!! :dust:

Yazzy- Good luck too hun. I hope you get a BFP too hun. :hugs:

Sparkle- Have a good night with DH. Sounds like a fantastic evening. I love cuddle time and movies.

Never- Didn't you get a Sandra reading that said BFP for September? IDK why Im connecting those two things...but I sure hope you and DH get to see each other then. That would be AMAZING! :happydance:

Celtic- Sorry your sick hun. I hope you get to feeling better soon. But like everyone else said...its a good sign. :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else! Hope you all are doing well. 

AFM- Im on CD36 and should have AF today but there is no sign of her. I tested yesterday and it was BFN and then two days before that and it was BFN. So not sure what is going on with my cycle. IDK if my surgery threw my body outta wack or what. But even when I got off the lupron shots I started AF right away so not sure why she isn't here. I did a Jenny reading and she said i would find out in Aug about conception in July. I think she was wrong though. Is it possible for me to have two BFN's and no AF at all, no spotting or anything?? hmmm

Should I test again tomorrow? Its my last test too.:shrug::shrug:


----------



## AJThomas

Quick check in wit my maca sisters before bed, just had a shower and noticed some very obvious spotting after doing an internal swipe so either AF is 4 days early or its implantation, since coming off the pill last August AF has never come before cd28 so i dunno, will let you all know whats happening as early as i can tomorrow.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hi aj have a good night :)

not noticing any cramping or anything from the parsley...:shrug: maybe it wont work :( i actaully prefer to drink the parsley to the macca powder :sick: thats disgusting stuff, might have to go and buy the tabs when i get paid next


----------



## jam-on-toast

*AJ*- Good Luck darling. I really hope that the spotting is IB.x.x.x

*Yazzy:* Good Luck with testing today tooxxxx

*TNT:* :hugs: on BFN, maybe leave it another couple of days and use the 'FMU'. The surgery could well have thrown your body of track.

*REDROSE27:* Hello and welcome to the Maca Train :happydance: Not sure what the earliest is, but one of the lovelies in here will give you the info.
I'm taking Maca root tablets, although some prefer the powder - not sure I could stomach the powder though. .x.x.

Ladies, FF has put me as *3DPO* today - I Ov'd early - earliest since Temping and I think it's due to the Maca to be honest as I had a really clear thermal shift this month - Wouldn't you girls say so to?
Think I covered the :sex: to, although I was basing it on a little later Ov' so could of really started a few days earlier!!!

ETA: DANDYBRUSH - I hope AF arrives for you too, I don't think I can stomach hearing any more of the parsley any more than you take drinking it! :kiss: You ae so tough and brave.x.x.x

GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL TESTING xxxx


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning maca ladies :hugs:

Just a quick hello before i go to my mums for bacon sandwiches :thumbup:

LINNY i wouldn't worry to much about DH mood swings. Men are just kids with facial hair. Jack has the habit of walking through the back door into a very happy house and with in minutes the mood has been changed. Like it's our fault that he's been sat in traffic or had a bad day. I tell him to get a grip or piss off back out the door. Even the rabbit has been known to turn his back on jack lol. 
Do you know whats bothering him ? or is it normal behaviour. I say to jack i wouldn't know if he was happy or pissy cause he face always looks the same bloody miserable lol. Give him a good shake linny. Hope you feel happier today. Take yourself off for the day and leave him to wallow in his own misery :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AJ i will check back in to see your news later :hugs::hugs:

Enjoy your morning ladies see you in a while :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

AJ - omg i hope it's implantation honey! i've ready it occurring up to 12dpo so this could definitely be it! FX'ed!

redrose - i haven't conceive with maca so i can't tell ya :shrug: but i'm sure some of these ladies carrying a maca bean will tell ya!

dandy - i sure hope she comes soon hun. and i would go with the capsules for sure!

tnt - no AF that's awesome. too bad you aren't doing the temps. i've read that it just takes some women longer to get a :bfp: then others, so who knows! got my eye on you!

sparkle - have a good day! bacon sandwiches sound yummy :)


----------



## Linny

Awww thanks Sparkle & SBB!!

He sometimes just shuts down or seeems moody but not often and he'l just come round in his own time but yesterday he was just awful from the minute we woke up. I mean he shouted at me in the street cos I'd forgotten to bring some money with me that I was to pay in the bank......my mind is like poo at the moment though, can't remember anything :D

When he's like that you can't talk to him so I waited for him to say sorry, which he did at 9pm!!! He said he didn't know why he was so angry, and admitted to completely over reacting! He is having alot of family stress at the moment, and work is kinda related to that too so I guess things are getting on top of him. He also admitted that my pregnancy just doesn't feel real to him which is why he hasn't seemed excited recently! 

Today is a new day and he seems in good spirits, he went out early this morning and bought us some flooring for downstairs :D So happy cos we've been living with an awful dark green carpet since we moved in in January! Hope it lasts!

Anyway hope your all well :hugs: :hugs:

AJ & Yazzy.....I'll be sure to check in for your testing :D


----------



## yazzy

Well just dropping to to say AF got me today! Although its disappointing I know now how my cycles are running and for some reason I am only ovulating once every 3rd month...bizarre but I can pinpoint AF to the day. Anyway I have been out today and bought some Soy Isoflavones so will take them days 2 - 6 and fingers crossed this brings ovulation forward. All blood tests and scans have shown nothing abnormal and no PCOS so not sure why I only have a period once every 3 months...great until you are ttc lol! I am not panicing just yet because I have an appointment with a specialist in 2 months but hopefully i'll have a bfp before then!

I am off now to read through all the pages that I have missed, hope you are all well.

Oh I forgot to add it is great now to be able to read my body so well as I was definitely ovulating when I thought I was so that's a plus!

Thank you everyone for the good luck's hopefully a bfp soon!


----------



## kelster823

sneaking in real slowly.....


I'M BACK!!!!!!!! lol

hi ya everyone.............. UGH had a fab vacation but a sad one too.. my kitty Tornzie aka Duder Bugs died last week here at home... my mother in law found her.. so my nephew and niece buried her at my MIL house.... I cried the minute I walked thru the door because she ALWAYS greeted us- the house feels empty... :cry: and she was ALONE......... see I can start crying now...

ANYHOOOOOOOOO............ there was much to read and honestly too many pages to even try

I missed you all.. I see some are just about to test and some I am SOOO sorry :af: got ya ( Never :( ) and Dandy still nuttin??? 

so with that I am off to check on my emails- don;t even want to THINK about that

chat with ya later


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> sneaking in real slowly.....
> 
> 
> I'M BACK!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> hi ya everyone.............. UGH had a fab vacation but a sad one too.. my kitty Tornzie aka Duder Bugs died last week here at home... my mother in law found her.. so my nephew and niece buried her at my MIL house.... I cried the minute I walked thru the door because she ALWAYS greeted us- the house feels empty... :cry: and she was ALONE......... see I can start crying now...
> 
> ANYHOOOOOOOOO............ there was much to read and honestly too many pages to even try
> 
> I missed you all.. I see some are just about to test and some I am SOOO sorry :af: got ya ( Never :( ) and Dandy still nuttin???
> 
> so with that I am off to check on my emails- don;t even want to THINK about that
> 
> chat with ya later


Awww hon I am SOOOO sorry about your kitty. I have 3 dogs and one kitty and that would devastate me to come home to that! :hugs: Im so sorry. 
Glad you had a good vaca! Everyone sure did miss you chica! Have a good weekend.


----------



## TntArs06

Jam- What is a "FMU" :haha::haha: I think im slow or something. LOL

Never- I wish I was temping too. But my surgery threw off my sleeping patterns so I figured temping wouldn't work too well. I didn't even use Opk's. So who knows if I caught the eggy? :dohh: Any news on the possible September visit?

Yazzy- Sorry honey that AF got you! Damn her!! But its really good that you are starting to know your cycles better. I too didn't realize my cycle was so crazy until TTC. I hope you catch a BFP SOOOOON! :hugs:

AFM- Still no AF, spotting, or anything. I am a bit crampy but not like AF cramps. Feels like when I had surgery. I haven't tested yet cause this morning I forgot and had to go SOOO bad. :haha::haha: Couldn't hold it! I think I will wait another day or so. CD 37 is definitely late for me. Usually CD35-36 for me. hmmm :dohh:


----------



## Crissie

Hi Guys

Sparkle, AJ thanks for the fab instructions on how to add my Ticker :thumbup:, unfortunately I just noticed that you have to have posted at least 5 posts to create a siggy, lol :dohh: Better get posting!

Linny, Sparkle did you get your BFPs 2 months after taking Maca or 2 months TTC or both??

Still waiting for my Maca to arrive, should be Mon/Tue. What has everyone's symptoms been while taking the 'majic' stuff? I heard that many woman have seen an increase in EWCM, I don't think I've ever had EWCM. I _think_ I've had the watery kind cause it's sometimes damp down there but I'm not sure if it's CM or sweat lol, I know, I know TMI! But when you're talking CM, sweat doesn't seem so gross :haha:

I can't seem to do an internal check, even with short nails it's just so 'scratchy'. Anyone have any hints? I just can't get over the squeamishness. OK, OK enough with the TMI! :blush:

Anyway hope you're all enjoying your Sat night. AJ when you testing?


----------



## dandybrush

hey kel :wave: :hugs: sorry about your cat :hugs: glad you had a good holiday though :thumbup:

yazzy glad to know you have a cycle :hugs: even if it is 3 months long!! mine were 2 months to the week when i came off the pill, but last one was nearly 4 months long!! so i think i dont really have a cycle atm :shrug: if the parsley doesnt work, im gonna sit back and just take my maca and vitex and try to stop expecting something to happen, and then maybe make an app at the drs later this year


----------



## AJThomas

Kel!! We missed u so much! 

Ok, posting from fone so I'll keep it short. Tested this morning and still bfn but no AF! Had a bit more brown spotting but nothing now so I definitely feel it was implantation. Temp went up too and I am crazy tired! Falling asleep everywhere today.


----------



## AJThomas

Kel!! We missed u so much! 

Ok, posting from fone so I'll keep it short. Tested this morning and still bfn but no AF! Had a bit more brown spotting but nothing now so I definitely feel it was implantation. Temp went up too and I am crazy tired! Falling asleep everywhere today.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! V quick as it's so late... And I'm v tired!! 

Hey kell!!!! Great to have you back :happydance:

Noooooo duder bugs :cry: aw you poor thing how sad :hugs: 

Yazzy sorry AF got you, my cycles were 2 months + and clomid sorted me right out so hopefully soy isoflavones will do the same for you! 

TNT fmu is first morning urine :D 

Hi to everyone else, I'm going to sleep now so night night x x x


----------



## SBB

Aj sounds very exciting!! Hcg needs 3-4 days after implantation to show on a test so give it a couple more days :D 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

kel - i'm so sorry to hear about your cat :( i know it's so extremely hard and i hope you get through it.

aj - your chart looks freaking amazing! i think you caught that eggy girl! i would test in a few days and we hope you can get that :bfp: oh welshie will be so happy! :)

tnt - sorry to hear she hasn't arrived yet honey, perhaps you will get that :bfp: in the next few days. looks good! :thumbup:

sbb - :hi:


----------



## AJThomas

having a lil bit of cramping now but not paying it too much attention, going to bed in a little cause i'm super tired.

Kel, sorry about your kitty but glad that you had a good vacation.

Good luck TNT!


----------



## AJThomas

12 bfps in 5 months, 9 of them sticky! Thats not a bad record at all!!


----------



## TntArs06

AJ- I just looked at your chart and its looks FABULOUS!! :hugs:Can't wait for the next few days to see that BFP!!! :happydance:

Crissie- We seem to be very similar. I dont really produce any CM. My dr gave me estrogen for it but I dont want to take it because estrogen helps endometriosis grow faster. :dohh: Maybe it will work for you. I think some girls even drink robotussin and grapefruit juice I think.:dohh: I use pre-seed and a softcup every time we inseminate. So maybe that will help you with :sex: and catch that eggy. The internal checks dont really work too well for me either. My ureter is very thick (Sorry TMI) and even tampons hurt to put up there. Sometimes (TMI alert:blush:) I use a Q-tip just to check for CM or to see some spotting. It doesn't hurt and I think it helps sometimes. Good luck hun...can't wait for you to start your maca... I feel really good sense I started taking it. No :bfp: for me yet but it has only been two and a half months sense I started. So good luck girl. :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> 12 bfps in 5 months, 9 of them sticky! Thats not a bad record at all!!

wow thats really good!!!:thumbup:


----------



## yazzy

Morning everyone...i'm off out for the day in a min with the dogs but wondered if anyone had any experience taking soy? I was going to take it today until day 6....just scared incase it really messes my body up??? My cycles are every 3 months so i'm hoping it just makes me 'O' earlier so I have a shorter cycle.

AJ - good luck, can't wait until you test.

SBB, Never, Kel, Linny, Wispy, Welshie, Tnt, Ttc, Dandy and everyone else have a lovely day!


----------



## nevertogether

Linny got her BFP on her first month of soy yazzy


----------



## jam-on-toast

Yazzy: :hugs:

TNT: FMU - First morning urine - One of the only Abbreviations I do know :haha:

Kel: Welcome back! Glad you had a great time!

AJ: FX.x.x.x

Hey everyone else. Hope you are all having a relaxed day?

Sunday morning here and we just had some lovely breakfast and we are planning on doing nothing else due to being lazy and the weather rainy. Might take DD out to splash in some puddle in a short while though.


----------



## Linny

Morning ladies!!

KEL.......missed you so :hugs: I'm so sorry about your cat hun, thats so sad :hugs: :hugs:

Yazzy....I didn't have really long cycles (between 29-34 days) but I ovulated really late at around CD23. I took soy CD1-5 my last cycle and I ovulated CD17 for the first time since i'd come off the pill :D Thats the month I caught on too. I think its defo worth a shot!

Crissie...I got pregnant the 2nd month of taking maca but the 12 month of actually ttc. I noticed good things after about three weeks.....a general happier mood, very little pms, less cramps and bloat and more energetic. Good luck :D

Jam.....I fancy a lazy day too, but thats how I feel most days. My energy levels have not improved!

AJ....waiting on your temp today :D

:wave: everyone!


----------



## BellaBlu

Hi ladies :wave: I haven't been around in awhile as I've been NTNP and a busy bee, but I just wanted tell you girls that I finally got my BFP :) After 15/16 months! So please don't give up! Lots of hugs to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey bella that's great news congrats!! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Congrats bella......I remember your posts from the very early maca thread days!!

H&H 9 mths :D


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> happy 6 weeks celtic! :yipee:

Thanks Never :hugs::happydance:



sparkle05 said:


> Hi celtic sorry you feel so green. It's horrible. I know it's a very good sign but i had moments where i found that very hard to believe lol.
> I read a post by a lady who had started using gaviscon double and it had helped with her sickness. Well i raced down to the chemist as fast as my legs could carry me :dohh: I have to say that although it didn't stop me from feeling sick it did actually take the edge off of it for a little while. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Aj the month i got my BFP i thought that i was out. I didn't have any symptoms at all. :hugs::hugs:

thanks Sparkle, so far the polo mints are my life savers I feel a bit ill and I pop on in my mouth and it takes the edge off, I have discovered I can not get hungry If I do I feel awful as well so I have my stash of ginger biscuits, polo mints and bottle of water beside me at night! if I can manage it I will cope better but then you know when you dont feel as sick my mind is playing tricks one me and Im worrying something wrong :wacko::dohh:



Linny said:


> Awwww sparkle that sounds like a fab evening! I'm afraid those hormones of my OH's have escalated and I imagine i'l be on one end of the sofa and him far far away!! I'm prob being very sensitive at the moment but just sick of him taking all his moods out on me :growlmad: Just had a little cry so feeling better, just puffy eyed :D
> 
> Oooooh I CAN eat Feta??? Yum yum yum, my sisters friend said it was a no no!! I used to ask my best friend till I found out she paid NO attention to any of the foods to avoid!!
> 
> :wave: crissie, I also got pregnant on my second month of maca :D
> 
> AJ......woop woop for testing!!
> 
> Never....I shall be posting after payday, will let ya know when its done hun :D

AHHH Linny huge :hugs: I am crying at every thing just every thing LOL



Crissie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Sparkle, AJ thanks for the fab instructions on how to add my Ticker :thumbup:, unfortunately I just noticed that you have to have posted at least 5 posts to create a siggy, lol :dohh: Better get posting!
> 
> Linny, Sparkle did you get your BFPs 2 months after taking Maca or 2 months TTC or both??
> 
> Still waiting for my Maca to arrive, should be Mon/Tue. What has everyone's symptoms been while taking the 'majic' stuff? I heard that many woman have seen an increase in EWCM, I don't think I've ever had EWCM. I _think_ I've had the watery kind cause it's sometimes damp down there but I'm not sure if it's CM or sweat lol, I know, I know TMI! But when you're talking CM, sweat doesn't seem so gross :haha:
> 
> I can't seem to do an internal check, even with short nails it's just so 'scratchy'. Anyone have any hints? I just can't get over the squeamishness. OK, OK enough with the TMI! :blush:
> 
> Anyway hope you're all enjoying your Sat night. AJ when you testing?

Hi welcome to the MACA thread great girls in here :thumbup: I got my BFP on my 3rd month of MACA but on my second month I did not TCC I was on a break got very relaxed and did not pay attention how close to OV I was this cycle, I did not pay that much attention to it though as I seen so many months go by with great try's and nothing so we were delighted when I got a BFP after well over a year trying! so I guess it was two months while TCC on MACA if that makes sense.


AJ what every one esle says if egg implanted you will get a BFP in about 4 days :happydance: very excited for you and FX :flower:

Kel :hugs: so sad to hear about your cat:cry: but so glad you had a great holiday :hugs:

hello to every one else and thanks for well wishes :hugs:
















AJThomas said:


> Kel!! We missed u so much!
> 
> Ok, posting from fone so I'll keep it short. Tested this morning and still bfn but no AF! Had a bit more brown spotting but nothing now so I definitely feel it was implantation. Temp went up too and I am crazy tired! Falling asleep everywhere today.


----------



## BellaBlu

Thanks girls :hugs:
Wow! Judging from everyones pictures, Maca is doing it's job well! Congrats to all you ladies that got a little bean as well!


----------



## nevertogether

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy bella!!!!!!!! damn it. wish i could get mine so we could be REAL bump buddies since you're so close!


----------



## BellaBlu

Nevertogether- You will honey! I know you will :) I've got faith :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Never......you WILL honey!! I'm sending baby dust vibes along with the maca :D


----------



## Linny

SBB..............18 WEEKS!!!! Seriously??!

Are you still feeling Jesus move about? Can your OH feel it yet?

I think we need an updated bump picture :D


----------



## nevertogether

i second the updated bump pictures motion!

linny - it will be so relieving to get the magic maca capsules eeeeeek! i'm so anxious! :D


----------



## Linny

Wahoo :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Ok ladies! Here's one I took a couple of days ago but I'm sure it's bigger since then! Excuse the decorating clothes and crap everywhere, house is in such a state but by friday it's going to be transformed and ready to sell!

https://i32.tinypic.com/20qfew.jpg

Linny yes Jesus is kicking/moving every day :happydance: it's mostly when I'm lying down... 

OH can't feel it yet :( but hopefully soon! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

gosh sbb i wish i was that thin lol i already have a tummy that looks like that..prob worse lol so when i do get pg it might take a while to notice it haha...i think i might try to lose some weight...maybe that will help my cycles


----------



## dandybrush

very cute bump btw :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

SBB - that is such a cute bump!!!


----------



## SBB

Lol dandy! Any luck with the parsley? 

Thanks never :D 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

not yet, didnt follow through on the weekend was too busy :( so am giving myself 3 days this week full on lots of serves, then im going to sit back and just wait for whatever happens, if nothing i think i might increase my vitex dose, im struggling with the maca atm cause of the taste so might buy the capsules after vegas in about 3 weeks


----------



## TntArs06

SBB- that is a VERY cute bump!!! :happydance: I agree with Dandy...I wish I looked like that now! haha


----------



## SBB

Lol thanks TNT! 

Dandy keep it up with the parsley hope it works.... And yep I'd go for the maca capsules :) 


X x x


----------



## dandybrush

tnt :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Well ladies after ALOT of cleaning and super cleaning my car...we are almost ready to leave for Cali. Im soo happy to see my dad and 3 brothers! :happydance:

I will check in periodically while on vaca so I can see all the new :bfp: I can't believe I packed so much stuff. Shoes are my weakness!!! :haha:

AFM- Still no :af: or spotting. My back hurts and im cramping so much that I can barely eat. :sick: If :bfn: then I sure hope I dont start :af: while driving the 30 hours to Cali. Ughh If I still haven't started by the time I get back then I will go get blood work. We shall see I guess! 

I hope you all stay well and positive! :hug: 

Off to Cali soon!! :headspin:


----------



## SBB

Yay have a great time TNT! 

Hope AF doesn't get you and you get a nice bfp while you're away :D 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

yay TNT does sound promising for you :) yay for your holiday, mine is in 12 days!! wooo cant wait pity its only a week hol though, wont be long enough


----------



## AJThomas

Man, I am pooped! Going to bed in a few cause my eyes are shutting down. Hopefully this is all for a good reason but u never know, I'm not getting my hopes too high just yet.


----------



## redrose27

Hello ladies though I would say hi and thank you to all the great ladies that answered my question. 
Although I just have one more. What is the best brand of maca to by?


----------



## TntArs06

Dandy and SBB- I sure hope its a :bfp: But my body just may be going nutso from my surgery. Last surgery I had I started right away. So I guess we will see! Thank you. Have a GREAT vaca as well! I will check in, in a few days!!! Take care everyone! :headspin:


----------



## dandybrush

im not sure if its the maca or the parsley tea but i have had an increase in CM :) for the last few days


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs::hugs:

Linny i hope you had a nice weekend and your DH was happier lol. A new carpet :winkwink: I like it when my DH feels sorry for being moody and he gets something that we need. I am waiting for the next mood cause we need some new wardrobes for our bedroom :rofl: We are also locked in a debate about how much we are going to spend on a pram. Hopefully a few more moody days and i will win :rofl:
When i was pregnant last time it was DH first child and he often said how it didn't feel real. He would get himself in a right state about it. I don't think that it actually sank in until she came out. I remember him sat in the delivery room face all white and not saying a word. He looked like a bunny in the head lights :rofl:
I'm sure that DH will be fine. I think that sometimes the dads get forgotten :hugs::hugs:

YAZZY sorry AF got you :hugs::hugs: I hope you enjoyed your day out :hugs:

KELSTER :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: your back. I have missed you :hugs: Sorry to hear about your cat how sad :cry::cry: I hope you had a fantastic break.

CRISSIE I got my BFP after 2 months of TTC and 1 month after starting maca.

BELLA congratulations on your BFP :hugs::hugs:

CELTIC Polo's lol. I think our local tesco ran out of Polo's in the early weeks of my pregnancy. I used to suck them like mad on the school run. Are your holidays the same as ours are your children home from school for the next 5 weeks ? :hugs::hugs:

SBB Awww what a lovely little bump. I cant believe baby Jesus is 18 weeks WOW. Have you bought anything yet ?

TNT Enjoy your holiday :hugs::hugs:

NEVER Your BFP is on its way you just wait and see. Linnys magic maca will do the trick. I have kept my empty maca pot :blush:. I cant seem to throw it away lol.

Well ladies nothing to report here. 
My DH has been referring to little sparkle as Eric as apparently according to DH Eric Cantona was the best player for man u so my poor baby is now called Eric :cry: :cry: He is so convinced that it's a boy. I think he is in for a shock lol


----------



## yazzy

Just dropping by to say hi everyone!

SBB - yay so happy you can feel baby moving lots!

Sparkle - hope you are feeling well....hee hee Eric comment made me giggle!

Tnt - have a lovely holiday and enjoy yourself, hope you get your BFP aswell!

Dandy - you may find your body is going to 'O' soon if you are getting an increase in cm. Thats what happened on my last cycle which was 80 something days!! I think Maca is helping to get my hormones all levelled out now.

Redrose - I am in the UK but by my Organic Maca capsules from Superfoods.co.uk.

Well I bit the bullet and started my soy last night, I am taking 100mg for 5 days. I am still taking my Maca so I am really hoping I have a cycle of a normal length this month!


----------



## dandybrush

...yeah i dont feel like im gonna O, the CM doesnt seem like O material... :shrug: lol im thinking of increasing my vitex dose... i cant increase the maca till i get the capsules


----------



## Crissie

Tadahhhhhh, I finally qualify for a signature. :smug:

Hey Dandy how long have you been taking the Maca? I'm hoping for more CM!

Tnt - Have a great holiday, where in Cali are you going?

This thread is super positive and inspiring with all the BFP's :D


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

For those of you who remember my friend who was carrying twins. I have just had word from the hospital and the baby boy has been born safe and sound. It will be at least 4 weeks before they get any answers as to what happened to the other twin but they are all doing as well as can be expected.


----------



## SBB

Aw sparkle I'm so glad the baby boy is ok :D hope they are all doing well... 

Nice siggy crisse!! :D 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies!

Well i'm a little doubtful for this month cause my temps seem to be making their way down and still no bfp at 12dpo so......not so hopeful anymore but what to do. Just have to wait patiently on the next cycle to roll around i guess.


----------



## nevertogether

just had to stop in and say happy 14 weeks SPARKLE! :happydance: thank you for the PMA, i need it! so good to hear the baby boy was born nice and healthy. very sad about the twin.. :cry:

crissie - that's a snazzy chart you got there hun and the siggy is even better! FX'ed

AJ - sorry it looks like she is coming. i've still got hope for you!

dandy - i hope AF shows soon for you. geez. don't know how you do it! :hugs:

GOOD LUCK ON THE SOY YAZZY!


----------



## Linny

Thanks Sparkle......hmmm I could really do with carpet upstairs so maybe another sulk will be worth it :D So happy to hear about the twin, so sad to hear about the other and its a long time to wait for answers :hugs: :hugs:

Yazzy....hope you have the same luck as me with the soy :happydance:

SBB.....AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!! Your bump is lovely, so neat and exactly how I hope I'l end up :D

Tnt...have a fab vaccy! FX'd for a BFP!!

AJ....it still aint over :hugs:

:wave: never!


----------



## nevertogether

happy 13 weeks linny!


----------



## sparkle05

Good evening ladies :hugs:

Well i survived the first day of the holidays. No shouting or arguing. Middle lady just been dropped at a sleep over and little lady sat at the dinner table gluing god knows what. 

Never, thanks i cant believe I'm 14 weeks. :hugs::hugs:

Sbb, I know i have said it already today but that bump is so sweet. I wish i could have a bump like that but I'm a big girl so probably wont show till 8 months lol.

Linny, It's got to be worth a few more grumps for the upstairs carpet. While he is moaning you can sit there and think ooh new carpets carry on love lol. :hugs::hugs:

AJ still crossing everything for you. It's not over until she's here :hugs::hugs:

Hello to all the other maca ladies. Enjoy your evening :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Linny

Thank you never :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

chello

checking in real quick first day back to work after 2 weeks out and well you know how that goes.....it SUXS moose balls........ :lol:

so I THINK the soy is helping me or did help me.... I am very much liking my temps compared to the last 2 months and this last :af: while on vakay was soooo lite but very happy about that one too.... being at the beach all day would kinda sux if it was a heavy one....

I feel like I am in a fog here since I missed almost 2 whole weeks.. guess it will take me a few days to get back in the swing of things

kay back to work

MISS YOU ALLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## dandybrush

chrissie - I've only been on it about 1 week i think...:shrug: and already noticed an increase :thumbup:

parsley tea is not working, im not getting any cramping or anything :shrug:...think ill just have to relax now and see when this cycle ends, how long it goes for (might have to wait another 2 months)


----------



## SBB

Yay kell :happydance: have PM'd you but great to have you back :D 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

good to be back well at least here not at home.. I wanna gooooooooooooooo back to Maine

I am feeling positive again, I needed that lil break :) I was looking and my March and July temps are almost exactly the same.. just a tad bit off cause I truly think I am gonna O earlier.. thanks to the soy.... LOL but no OPK's this month just going by temps :)


----------



## dandybrush

thats great kel :) glad you enjoyed the break


----------



## kelster823

Dandy babe... hun have you thought about going to the docs and getting something to start your cycle? provera or possibly progestrone? 

I feel for you, I really do, I went from Nov to March without a cycle.. and I jump started mine with the progestrone cream and whamo got PG that same cycle....


----------



## dandybrush

i really want to give a year of no drs help...its only 2 months atm, if it gets to 4 or 5 with no signs of anything i think ill go


----------



## kelster823

okey dokey sweetie.... :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Its been very quiet on this thread today.

Kel welcome back, hope everything is going ok. I didn't realise you take soy aswell. I am taking it for the first time - day 3 at the mo.

Dandy sit tight and relax as much as possible. Because my cycles are so long I didn't ov til around day 70 or 80 something but then got AF. Fingers crossed it happens soon though.

Linny can I ask how much soy you took? I have take just over 100mg each day so far. Had to take loads of capsules though and they were pretty expensive...fingers crossed it works!

I must get a ticker of some kind...I am off to find one!


----------



## kelster823

Morning Yazzy and all the other ladies

Yazzy yep I JUST started taken Soy this cycle- CD3-7 at 120mg.... thankfully my grocery store carries the Soy and it wasn't expensive.. the pills were 40mg each so I popped 3 a day in the AM

Linny when you took the soy did you notice how much it upped your O day??? the cycle I got PG I O'd on CD18, i thought I might of O'd on CD13 this cycle ahhhhhhhh but of course my body is playing tricks on me ONCE AGAIN.... small temp drop this am,, thanks babe

ok back to work

much to do, much to do


----------



## SBB

Dammit kel I was thinking cd13 too :dohh: 

Right that's it, No more OV guesses for you this cycle, we just patiently wait for crosshairs! And you and Jeff MUST do it every 3 days!!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

:rofl: ha ha ha come on we are talking ME........ the body that just doesn't want to work correct... LOL LOL LOL

I told jeff sorry hun gotta do the deed again tonight, he said " what? I thought you said you O'd on Sunday, did you temp go up" LOL 

it's every other nite for the next couple of days... eeeeeee youuuuu whoaaaa... LOL 

how ya feeling?


----------



## SBB

Lol I'm sure jeff doesn't exactly object to all this :sex: !! 

I'm good, just trying to get all the stuff in our house done so we can get it on the Market on Monday. But it takes so long and it's sooooo boring!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ps where the hell has Welshie got to again!?!?

X x x


----------



## Linny

:wave: chicks!!

Yazzy......I took the same as Kel, 120mg a day but i took it CD1-5. I got a bottle of 40mg soy from Tesco of all places and it was only about £3 something!! Good luck hun :D

Kel.....our long lost sister :D I'm glad you had such a fab trip, it always sucks coming back though :hugs: 

I noticed quite a difference in my ovulation the month on soy. Firstly my normal highs on CBFM started around CD18 and peaks (ovulation) around CD21-23, my month on soy my first high was CD13 and my peak was CD17 :happydance: I'd never ovulated that early as far as I know!!

Also I really felt ovulation cramps.....i always did have them but that month they felt alot stronger and were more painful. Now Kels eggs......STOP MESSING HER ABOUT AND JUST RELEASE!!!!! I told them :lol:

I thought I was over my morning sickness but apparently not! I was sick about five times this morning, feeling fine now though :D

SBB.....did you know about the Asda baby event starting today??


----------



## kelster823

nope he don't mind- at least that is what his texts have been saying all day :lol:

I know moving SUXS.... 

yep haven't seen her since I got back :(

THANKS A BUNCHO MUNCHO Linny...... I am sitting pretty high today and A LOT of creamy wet CM.... I gotta go the pharmacy later today to refill my pre-natal prescription so I may.. oh who the hell we kidding, I will buy some OPK's.. I am very curious..:rofl:

how you feeling preggo lady????????


----------



## Linny

Oooh all good signs! Yey might aswell get the OPK's! Temps alone for me were never enough :D

Ive been much better recently and thought the sickness was passing......till this morning of course when I was VERY sick!!

Its all good though, I'm happy :D


----------



## kelster823

awww boogers to the morning sickness... but so glad you are happy and healthy :) :) 

yeah I might as well get em huh??? LOL LOL


----------



## dandybrush

thanx yazzy, I'll just have to wait and see :) :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lol Kell just get the OPKs! :haha: 

Linny yeh I know about the Asda event. We still haven't bought a thing and I don't even have a list :haha: I might go but not sure when! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

yeah I am heading out in a few minutes so I wil be doing one with in the next hour and a half :)

chello Dandy dear


----------



## kelster823

:rofl: just peed in a cup so give me about 5 minutes.. LOL LOL


----------



## SBB

Lol hurry up! :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

it's ALMOST there...............


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies...well here I am checking to see how we all are...and from what I can gather we are waiting for a OPK from Kel???? Ok I am going to stick around....and see what the outcome is.

AFM - heading home tomorrow....it has been so nice being here and letting my family spoil me while I get better but I miss my house and everyone at home. Brad is flying over today and he will escort my cripple bum home!


----------



## kelster823

hey babe!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow I have missed you, I left ya a message on FB today- how funny is that.. :lol:

yeppers the OPK is ALMOST there, I am gonna say tomorrow if not the day after.... whoooo hooooooooooo


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I havent been on FB but I wil check...I have missed you tons also! I will be on more often once I get home.....

Well hurry up OPK!


----------



## kelster823

LOL noo it's done, ripe, fini... it's not quite dark enough yet... so hopefully tomorrow or Thursday I will have a positive..... :)

I bet you can't wait to get home..... 

yep check out FB and I placed all my photos from Maine on there.. be nosey LOL LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh your pics of Maine will make me soooo jealous! I want to go soooo bad....

Ok so we are fxing for Thursday! In the meantime I guess just have a BDing session...LOL

Yeah I am ready to be home, but know I will miss my fam...leaving here is always bitter sweet.


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> Oh your pics of Maine will make me soooo jealous! I want to go soooo bad....
> 
> Ok so we are fxing for Thursday! In the meantime I guess just have a BDing session...LOL
> 
> Yeah I am ready to be home, but know I will miss my fam...leaving here is always bitter sweet.

aww I bet sweetie I bet!!!!!! that's like me when I leave Maine.. BITTER SWEET

:sex: tonight.. LOL LOL LOL whooo hoooooo

now my arse is gonna go jump in the pool for a bit

be back.... Muah


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> it's ALMOST there...............

:wohoo: !! 

Hey TTC! Glad you are going home finally but sad you have to leave the family - I hope you have a safe and comfortable flight home - make sure DH looks after you! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

yip... happy happy happy!!! 

ahh pool felt awesome.... the temp has come a bit from 84 to 80 degrees but still warm.. I love it when it gets warm like that and you can just walk in especially in the evenings


----------



## SBB

I so wish I had a pool!! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

my parents pool is solar heated..so in summer sometimes its cooler to be out of it than in :haha:


----------



## kelster823

come on across the pond SBB!!!! we can hang in the pool...

Dandy- we always thought about getting a heater for the pool, but it wouldn't be worth it, we have big trees behind us an well Fall, the dang leaves would just cover the pool and make it dirty.. so it gets closed up usually the 3rd weekend of Sept... :(


----------



## dandybrush

lol kel you dont want to swim in winter anyways...we dont even use the pool in winter even being heated :dohh:

Ok so spoke to my OH he wanted me to make an app before we go to vegas :) so ive made an app and am going to see the dr next wed before we fly out on the friday. Im gonna feel embarrased talking about this stuff to a person :blush:


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> lol kel you dont want to swim in winter anyways...we dont even use the pool in winter even being heated :dohh:
> 
> Ok so spoke to my OH he wanted me to make an app before we go to vegas :) so ive made an app and am going to see the dr next wed before we fly out on the friday. Im gonna feel embarrased talking about this stuff to a person :blush:


aww no honey you won't... believe you me, you won't..... you going to a GYN?

I am so happy you are going :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

watch you will get preggos before me... I BET YA!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

no just my normal GP :) she will point me in the right direction im sure

maybe we will get a BFP at the same time :hugs: that would be cool, I would just like to be Oving...


----------



## kelster823

ahh you're a GP too..... huh is the US the only one that allows us to go straight to our GYN for woman issues?? looks that way

that would be AWESOME to get our BFP together!!!!! 

well I am hitting the hay... 1st time in two weeks I have had to get up at the butt crack of dawn to go to work

BLECK..........

talk with everyone ta-mall-lee

nite nite


----------



## dandybrush

night kel i didnt know the US could go straight to a GYN...

have a good day bak a work :hugs: (if i dont cya before then)


----------



## kelster823

nite babe!!

yeah we can go straight to a GYN for any woman's issues without seeing our Primary Care Physicians first!!! such a wonderful thing it is..

ok really getting off here now.. gonna go watch the Yankees vs Indians game in bed(baseball in case anyone needs to know LOL)


----------



## Whitbit22

Welcome back Kel!! Missed you!! How is everyone??


----------



## kelster823

morning

Hey Whit, how ya feeling?

no time to talk this am got up a tad late.. oppsssaaaa.. but a BLAZING positive OPK..... 

so HOPEFULLY my temps will go up up up up...........

ok off like a light


----------



## SBB

Woohoo for the opk!!! 

Hope first day in the office is ok 

X x x


----------



## Crissie

Hi everyone

I woke up this morning and I'm spotting :(... another short luteal phase. I took B complex this month in the hope that it would lengthen or stop the pre AF spotting but it obviously didn't work. :growlmad:

And I'm still waiting for my Maca to arrive... does anyone know if this might help my luteal phase? :shrug:

Anyway bottom line :witch: is on her way. Hope everyone else is doing ok.

C


----------



## SBB

How long do you usually spot for before AF? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sorry just looked at your charts! Vit B might just need longer. Linny had short lp did the maca help Linny or was it soy? Or did we just think it was longer but actually you were pregnant?! 

X x x


----------



## Crissie

Thanks SBB!

I'm a bit sceptical to try Soy, Linny maybe you could take a look at my charts and tell me what you think? Do I need something like Soy? 

It's only really my first month TTC, and I think I have heard stories of people falling Pregnant even with a short Luteal phase. Not sure though, it does worry me a little.


----------



## kelster823

where the HECk is everyone???????????


----------



## sparkle05

Good evening ladies :hugs:

KELSTER whoo hoo the big ov is on her way. :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Hope this helps lol.

TTC hope you had a comfortable journey home :hugs::hugs:

WHITBIT, how are you feeling ? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

SBB are you a member of the boots parents club ? I went and got a free changing bag today and it's quite nice. I also picked up my bounty pack. What a load of rubbish that was :dohh: How are you doing did you manage to get the house finished ? :hugs::hugs:

:hi: to all the other maca ladies. It's been very quite on here the last few days hasn't it :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Oooh sparkle no, how do I get to be a member? I want free stuff!!! 

How you feeling now? 

Kell how's your 1st day back in the office? 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Thanks Spark.. I REALLY need that :)

SBB it's ok, same as any other day, it was just tough getting up this morning :rofl:


----------



## sparkle05

SBB said:


> Oooh sparkle no, how do I get to be a member? I want free stuff!!!
> 
> How you feeling now?
> 
> Kell how's your 1st day back in the office?
> 
> X x x

Hi Sbb when i had my booking in appointment the midwife gave me loads of leaflets. One of them was a boots one. You have to fill in and send off a form. I noticed a sign in boots though today so you should be able to sign up at your local store. They also send you coupons for money off stuff. The bag is black and grey and the inside has spots. You actually get a really decent sized changing mat in there too that has its own little zip case.

I'm not feeling to bad. Every Time i think I'm coming to the end off the sickness i get a bad day :cry: but i am definitely 100 percent better than this time 2 weeks ago lol.
How about you ? 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw that's good hun! At least it's getting better... 

Mine is better too, but still not gone. Tired too, but all good :) 

Had quite a bit of brown spotting today and yesterday which I wish I just knew what was causing it! Ringing the midwife in the morning.... 

Thanks I'll have a look through the stuff I got and get the changing bag! :D

x x x


----------



## sparkle05

Aww sbb if it's any help i bled on and off through 2nd tri with my DD they never did find out what was causing it. Everytime i went along to the hospital they would do an examination and say i cant see anything. So they would do a scan and again cant see anything :dohh:

Hope it all goes well tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Thanks Hun x x x


----------



## Linny

Awww SBB sorry to hear your still spotting! I'm sure all is fine but I can imagine its frustrating when they can't tell you why its happening :hugs:

Just a thought but have you been on your feet alot the last few days, and not resting enough? My mw told me my spotting would be made worse by standing/walking for a long time, carrying shopping bags, even changing beds or pushing a hoover! 

Ive been really careful ever since and FX'd my spotting has gone :D

Crissie.....I had a VERY short LP. I had spotting from around 6dpo and AF would arrive at 10dpo so on average I had a 9 day LP! have you just come off the pill? A short LP can be just your body adjusting from coming off that. 

If its only a month of you charting I wouldn't worry as it may just be a one off. i would wait to see your next two to see if there's a pattern!

I tried B6, B100 complex, Angus Cactus, nothing helped! But thats not to say it won't for you cos we all need to work out what works for us. I used soy the cycle I got my BFP and it was the month I thought I was getting a normal LP......but I was pregnant!

I guess I'm living proof that you can get preggo with a short LP, but I think if it persists, it may be worth getting your progesterone levels checked at your GP!

:wave: ttc....glad your feeling much better on on your way home :D

Kel.....WOOP WOOP on the OPK!!! It must have been the talking to I gave your ovaries yesterday :)

Ooooh sparkle free stuff WAHOO!!!

:wave: whit


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: hi everyone. hope everyone is doing well. linny, it's almost the weekend. eeek. can't wait for my maca tin!


----------



## SBB

Thanks Linny, yeh it does often seem to be worse if I do a lot, even if it's just going for a walk or shopping. I have been doing diy but have been sitting down every couple of hours so I can rest... But maybe it is that :shrug: 

I'm sure it's all fine. Will speak up midwife anyway and see what she says... 

X x x


----------



## Linny

I know, I will be posting saturday cos I don't get paid till friday.... I shall confirm when its done :)


----------



## SBB

Hey never :wave: 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Yeah defo speak to the midwife, but I would try and get a couple of days 'proper' rest as soon as you can :)


----------



## nevertogether

i'm more than likely getting to see DH in september. i so hope, cause i miss my man! :cry:


----------



## SBB

Yay never!!!! :wohoo: Nice new pic :D 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

thanks sbb :hugs: my friend took it last night at a papa roach concert. they played on post for free for the military and did a meet and greet. it was a good time with friends!


----------



## dandybrush

well from this weekend it looks like im gonna be pretty busy getting ready for vegas...have to clean my house, get my hair done..some waxing :blush: shopping, packing, I have my Dr's app..gonna be busy

got given our itinerary last night :happydance: 8 days till we go


----------



## kelster823

> Kel.....WOOP WOOP on the OPK!!! It must have been the talking to I gave your ovaries yesterday

mucho appreciated.. :rofl: but watch knowing my body... my temps will be ALL OVER the place....

Never- cute cute photo and sometime Sept... OH HOW AWSOME!!!

Dandy- I bet you can't wait to go to Vegas..... have you ever been?


----------



## dandybrush

yes i have been once for about 3 days but i was 18 (or 16, cant remember lol) so I know what to expect its gonna be awesome!!


----------



## SBB

Erm.... where the hell is everyone?! 

Called my midwife this morning and she got me a scan which was all fine, can't see a reason for the spotting :shrug: 

x x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Erm.... where the hell is everyone?!
> 
> Called my midwife this morning and she got me a scan which was all fine, can't see a reason for the spotting :shrug:
> 
> x x x

Delighted all is ok SBB I was thinking of you :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm here!

sbb - so glad the scan went well and nothing bad showed up :hugs:

celtic - how are you?

quick q - my temps have been very stable this month. i haven't taken them every day. been trying to relax here and there - giving myself a little TTC break. but every time i have taken them they are the same thing. i know it's not my thermometer (even though i do have a new one on order) because it does give me different readings when i checked to see if it was bad. i've ready stable temps mean steady hormones. is this true? is that a good thing?


----------



## Linny

:happydance: YEY SBB!!! I'm so glad all was ok! Wow your midwife is very good to get you in for a scan so quick. Ive had three appts with THREE different midwifes......I'm yet to meet mine :D

I would use it as an excuse to put your feet up for the day and get pampered :hugs:

:wave: never! I'm rubbish at temps hun, SBB is the best one. Great avatar :)


----------



## SBB

Thanks Celtic and never and linny :hugs: 

Yep never I think that stable temps are good, really up and down charts can be an imbalance of hormones so looks good to me! That's based on my VERY limited knowledge of temps in relation to hormones! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Kel.....LOVING the temp drop WAHOO!!!! I predict lots of :sex::thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Kell I stalked you earlier but forgot to post :dohh: as I said I'm not predicting your O any more but it's looking good! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Afternon ladies

sorry took me a bit to get on- had much to do this AM and I am now on lunch

ahh poot my temps.......... I am just going with the flow now.... what ever happens happens

just in a crappy mood.. all thanks to my forever WONDERFUL piece of crud sister... UGH no wonder I don't speak to her............. but I am not gonna ramble on what she did THIS TIME.................. :lol:

SBB fantasic news about the scan.. so sooooooooooooo happy for you... 

Never I would say what SBB said- I am not good with the temps- did you do a search on FF to see what they might say about stable temps... :shrug:

Linny- it's just about all my OLD hubby can take in these last few days... LOL and he won't be home til late tonight but I told him- one more day just as a safety measure- he agreed.. I said hey you want a baby this is what HAS to be done

Celtic how ya feeling sweetie?????????? 

gosh I STILL can't believe all these new PG babes in this thread.... I remember when it was just me and then SBB at first :)


----------



## Linny

:haha: I'm sure he'll manage one more for good luck :D 

My OH used to get so tired after the week leading to ovulation....I think he's glad things have slowed down now!!

Sorry your sis is a pain, try not to let her get to you :hugs: 

Right off to my mummys for tea.....beef tegine and rice YUM!!!!!!!!

Catch ya girls later :wave:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Never my temps were like that well I guess I would call them flat they stayed the same a lot the cycle I got my BFP I didint temp the whole month either :thumbup:


Linny enjoy the dinner :flower:

Kel dont let her get to you :hugs: Im ok tired, feel sick but Im coping thanks to my life line polo mints LOL feel very ugh at the mo but I do just before meals and its dinner time the thoughts of cooking LOL other wise Im as happy as a pig in muck as they say!


----------



## nevertogether

dang, well too bad i can't try this cycle. but i can next! to purchased my tickets to pristina, kosovo for the 3-6 of september when i get to see DH :happydance: i'm so stoked! we want to TTC for sure, but i think things will definitely be more relaxed this time.


----------



## dandybrush

im here :wave: 

no news taking my vitex and my maca and waiting for my drs appoint next week :) trying to eat healthy and exercise maybe i need to lose a little weight to help my cycles :thumpup:


----------



## mrbojangles

Hi

Without trawling through the whole thread can anyone offer advice about pro's and con's of taking Maca? Also what to buy and where from in Uk......

Many thanks xxx:flower:


----------



## kelster823

chello Dandy... hmm so it has been awhile since you have been to Vegas.... give a shout out when you get there to one of my best friends Donna who lives there

yeah I know I shouldn't allow my sister to bug me in that way but this girl is TRULY unbelievable

oh the stories I could tell you and she had the balls to ask me for a $500.00 advance on her paycheck for next Friday.... she has no bank account her checks get deposited into my account so I KNOW I am getting the money for her car payments that are directly taking out of my bank account.. umm YEAH NO chicka sorry uuutttt ahhhhhhhhh.. maybe you shouldn't have a personal trainer for you and your daughter or buying Ed Hardy shirts at $150.00 a pop..... AND she lives with my mom and pays IF SHE pays maybe $300.00 rent................ that is covering her, my niece and my nephew.that doesn't even cover the grocery bill my mom buys each WEEK.... 

UGH SORRY FOR THE RANT

and this pees me off too

I want to buy some of the clearblue conception indicater tests...they don't sell them here in the States.. Just the pregnant not pregnant ones... CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

kelster - i got a set of those off ebay for pretty cheap last cycle. wanted to have them just in case i got a :bfp: now just saving them for a special occasion. maybe you can take a look on there? sorry to hear about your sister. really stinks she can't make more of herself. it's hard to get yourself out of that rut, but it's possible. i'm living proof as i'm sure many of you and many other people are as well. so can't have too much sympathy for her! hope she gets her head on straight.

dandy - good luck at your appointment next week. glad to hear you are relaxing, but still am very hopeful that the :witch: will arrive soon for your peace of mind.

hope everyone is well. nothing new on this end. booking my tickets to pristina, kosovo either tomorrow or this weekend for my visit to see DH. nothing is set in stone. so even if we do go to kosovo, there is no guarantee that i will see my husband. that's the army for ya. i know you know the deal kel! his unit has pulled strings here and there for us before though so i'm hoping they stay right on track with that. 

sbb/celtic/linny - thanks for the help on the temps. sure wish i had a shot this cycle, but what can ya do! :shrug: FX'ed for a NEXY cycle try!

:dust: to everyone

mrbo - sbb or another one of the UK gals should be able to help you out. i can't remember the site they always give to me.


----------



## kelster823

thanks babe I will do that

sorry I forgot to mention in my previous post

YAY YAY YAY on Sept to see DH..... relax this time and enjoy... :) :hugs: it WILL WORK OUT..


----------



## nevertogether

added a little more to my message about your sis :hugs: i'm trying not to celebrate too much about september since i just don't know.


----------



## nevertogether

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250661948164&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

where i got mine kelster. a little expensive for us american dollar gals. maybe one of our UK maca girls has a secret hehe.


----------



## SBB

Kell your sis sounds like a nightmare!!! 

Those conception tests are crap! Great for confirming you're pregnant but the amount of threads in 1st tri about people panicking because the weeks bit hasn't gone up... I don't think it's worth the stress!! 

But if you really want some an ebayer will send them. Or I could go buy you some and send them!! Let me know I don't mind honestly... You have to pay though they're not cheap :haha: 

Never so will you be in your fertile period for your visit?? Woohoo!!!!! :wohoo: 

Mrbojangles what are you wanting to take maca for? It generally helps balance hormones. Just make sure you get organic and prob go for capsules as they're easier and the powder tastes awful apparently. I got mine from www.creative-nature.co.uk but amazon also sell them... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

dammit I did a search and nothing came up Never :( 

what did you type in?


----------



## nevertogether

sbb - i will be pretty close to it, most definitely. but that will depend on when i ovulate this cycle. last cycle was a little off at CD18, so i'm curious to see where this cycle falls. i did go to the ovulation calender though and put in my information to see. 

ovulation on CD16 i will ovulate on Sept 2, 2010
ovulation on CD17 i will ovulate on Sept 3, 2010
ovulation on CD18 i will ovulate on Sept 4, 2010. 

but, like i said, it will take this month's cycle to really determine if it will fall on those days or not. my trip is sept 3 - sept 6 and i don't know what days of it i will get to see DH so everything is pretty much up in the air. but i am definitely RIGHT around my fertile period for sure.

you know what's funny. i got a reading from sandra gibbs in may. she said conception on 5 sept. i quickly wrote it off because i knew i wouldn't see DH until november and that's just not possible. but now, now it seems extremely possible and the fact she was VERY close to the time i ovulate. that is just REALLY creepy. of course, i'm not putting all my faith into that, that would be dumb, but the coincidence makes it hard to ignore! i wasn't even thinking about the reading when i was planning the trip. i just knew this four day holiday was too soon for us to save money, so the next in september would be the best. and then i thought about the reading and was :shock:!


----------



## nevertogether

kelster go up a few messages i posted a link for you


----------



## kelster823

Thanks Never for the link :winkwink:... WOW I didn't realize they were that expensive... LOL

SBB yip she is a NIGHTMARE........ and I would LOVE to know where the hell she is getting the money to take the kids on a vakay down the shore for the ENTIRE WEEK

come hell or high water my family is DONE handing moolah to her

and thanks for the offer........... I'll go with what you explained... they look like a nuttin but trouble... LOL

IF I ever get PG again I will go with my blood results :)


----------



## nevertogether

i know! i'm used to the exchange rates though and everything being expensive though thanks to the EURO and the almighty american dollar. booo.


----------



## kelster823

dang why did the THANKS button disappear???

I wanted to thank you both

never mind I had to refresh the page.. :rofl:


----------



## SBB

You WILL get pregnant again very soon kell I'm sure of it!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Wow never I hope that reading is right!! So really you need to delay your ov a little if you can. Do you think the soy did that last cycle? Maybe worth taking that again! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

yes, i think soy did delay it the day last cycle. but i feel i really shouldn't mess with it this sept cycle. not sure why. just have one of those feelings :shrug: plus i'm thinking maybe that is why my AF was so weird this cycle. i don't know.


----------



## SBB

Always go with your gut feeling! X x x


----------



## kelster823

I'm bored!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol sorry kell I have to go to sleep soon so can't stay up and entertain you! I will post my scan pic from today - I think it's a really freaky pic lol! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: kel I hate watching pple using others like that :hugs:

the funny thing is that when i was drinkign the parsley tea i had heaps more cm than i do now...maybe i should start drinking tea? and it was good cause i was always full so i couldnt drink coke :haha:


----------



## kelster823

LOL ooohh I know sweetie.. it is way late for you..... 

me and dogs are gonna hang til Jeff gets home and then it's Bow Chicka Wow Wow...for us.. :rofl:

oooooooooooh i wanna see i wanna seeeeeeeeeeeeeee

ehh Dandy she has always been like that and we gave into her for a long time.. but now it's OLD... - she'll be 39 in Dec. it's time for her to GROW UP


----------



## dandybrush

yep I hear ya!! :)


----------



## SBB

Lol Kell I love the way you put your :sex: on your chart before you've even done it - cracks me up!! I thought you'd had a morning :sex: this morning but obviously you were putting it in for tonight :haha: 

Ok here is my scan, the baby is looking at the camera :haha: but I think it makes the face look weird cos it looks like a skull!! Which of course it is lol but it's just weird! 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







BabyHP 18+5.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Holy smokes gals! Hope you've all been well! 

Kel-- WB:hugs: Hope you enjoyed your vacay!!

And how are all the preggie maca mama's doing?? 

ITS SOOOOOOOO HOT:devil:95 degrees out and its 6pm. WTF??

afm- hmm..so just waiting to oooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....
neg. today. last cycle i ov on cd17- so maybe in the next few days. who knows...:shrug:

I really hate the planned :sex:- last night it showed too...i got snippy at dh ( im surprised her was still in the game to finish) I know its a must that that :bfp: but that added stress i feel like its just taking away from the intimacy part of everything. ok. im stepping off my soap box now.


----------



## kelster823

This is my sister

the one to the left of me with the WHITE hair- she thinks it's blonde NOT!!!!! my brother is the real tall guy and his wife Michelle (in the white shirt) and of course mom and dad and the other two are my cousin Russ and his wife and my Jeff in the blue- yall know who he is :rofl:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs034.snc4/34057_1494095079448_1446205417_31330124_2520550_n.jpg


----------



## kelster823

SBB that is soooooooooooooo cute but DEF not Jesus.........:rofl: she (hee hee hee I SEE THREE LINES looks like a toot toot and I THINK I read somewhere that three lines means a girl- that is my prediction and I am sticking to it ) is smiling for you :)

yeah I put it in there for safety measures.. LOL 

Delilia HI YA BABE!!! long time no talkie.... looks like to me possibly CD16 if you temps keep going up up up


----------



## dandybrush

wow kel...i cant believe she is still living at home...thats the part that gets me!!

sbb that skull you are carrying around freaked me out :argh: :haha:

soo cool though :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

> wow kel...i cant believe she is still living at home...thats the part that gets me!!

 she has no where to go and can't save money for rent and she sure in hell is NOT gonna move in with me


----------



## Delilahsown

kelster823 said:


> SBB that is soooooooooooooo cute but DEF not Jesus.........:rofl: she (hee hee hee I SEE THREE LINES looks like a toot toot and I THINK I read somewhere that three lines means a girl- that is my prediction and I am sticking to it ) is smiling for you :)
> 
> yeah I put it in there for safety measures.. LOL
> 
> Delilia HI YA BABE!!! long time no talkie.... looks like to me possibly CD16 if you temps keep going up up up

:rofl: "Toot TooT"- i love it how there are the funniest names for those parts..


----------



## SBB

dandybrush said:


> sbb that skull you are carrying around freaked me out :argh: :haha:

:rofl: 

the sonographer said ooh heres's a nice shot, it's looking right at us! Lol 

Kell I saw that pic ages ago on your FB, your brother is sooo tall! Your sis looks like she'd be a nightmare - don't know why she just has that look lol!! 

Hey Delia :wave: hope you get OVing soon! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> SBB that is soooooooooooooo cute but DEF not Jesus.........:rofl: she (hee hee hee I SEE THREE LINES looks like a toot toot and I THINK I read somewhere that three lines means a girl- that is my prediction and I am sticking to it ) is smiling for you :)

Where's the 3 lines?! Toot toot!! 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: you dont want a permanent house guest :haha: .... it boggles the mind, Im sure if she really wanted to she could save for rent, its her choice and your parents are prob not gonna kick her out so she doesnt HAVE to if you follow


----------



## kelster823

SBB you don;t see the three lines??? looks like a toot toot.. (hee hee Delilia like that) basically right where it should be.. looks like the body is not facing the photo just the face.. I could be wrong

yep Dandy she can but she doesn't... she didn't have a great life growing up.. married and pregnant at 18 in 1990- separated since 1996- still not divorced- just no morals and only thinks for herself...


----------



## dandybrush

:shrug: you must have taken all the good genes :hug: lol


----------



## SBB

Hmmm I'm not sure I see the lines! Yep bubs is on its back and just the head is turned... 

We'll find out in a couple of weeks hopefully - if bubs co-operates!! 

Kell your sister must annoy you a lot at times! Hate it when theres nothing you can do and she doesn't see she needs to change... 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

oh she will she will... LOL but remember anything I guess at I am ALWAYS WRONG... LOL

sometimes annoys me.. try ALL THE TIME... 

thanks Dandy- I always tell my mom that, at least you have me and Casey not to worry about- well in that sense at least :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

hold on SBB I photoshopped the photo to show you wheer I THINK I see the three lines


----------



## kelster823

where the circle is...

:rofl:

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/babysbb.jpg


----------



## SBB

Oooh ok thanks kell!! I see where you mean... You shouldn't do this to me cos I already really think it's a girl! I'll be so shocked if I see a willy!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

hee hee I just have a gut feeling it's a girl too... especially after hearing the heartbeat

but no matter WHAT as long as it is healthy WHO CARES right... :)


----------



## SBB

God definitely! As long as it's healthy it can be a bit of both!! :rofl: 

I'm off to sleep now so will catch up tomorrow... Enjoy your :sex: !!!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

nite Boo!!! talk with ya in the AM

hee hee thanks... :winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: you girls crack me up! TOOT TOOT :haha: 

DH told me today that a CW5 (usually a really old important guy in the army) told him that it should be no problem at all to see me when i come. i'm so excited! i feel really lucky to get these opportunities!

sbb - that scan pic is so adorable!


----------



## daisy74

SBB said:


> God definitely! As long as it's healthy it can be a bit of both!! :rofl:
> 
> I'm off to sleep now so will catch up tomorrow... Enjoy your :sex: !!!! :haha:
> 
> X x x

:hugs: I am jumping in to say IT'S A BOY...I am saying anyways lol :hugs:


----------



## jam-on-toast

Fab scan picture! I'm so broody right now remembering my scans.

Hi ladies, there is so much to catch up on in here, don't you girls ever stop chatting for a minute :haha:

Ladies RE: Maca. I havent taken any for two days now (currently DPO:10) and I've noticed that my CM has changed.....Anyone else :shrug: have this happen???

I feel more wet but not watery IYKWIM.......

Hey Kel, that family picture is lovely, I miss my family so much being away from them.x.x.x.

Never, I wish I had some advice in RE: your low temps hun. Glad you'll get to see you DH in September though - I hope that your Reading rings true for then.x.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs:

KELSTER i can totally sympathise with the sister thing. I have a brother who is a complete pain in the ass. He doesn't work. Him and his girlfriend have 3 kids and want more. The youngest is only 8 months and they say they are going to start trying again in January :growlmad: They don't drive my dad is expected to take them everywhere. I am not joking when i say that my dad has phoned me up at night and told me to go and pick the girlfriend up as he is busy. I have had to take a bucket to be sick in. I have now told my dad enough is enough don't phone me again if you cant do it then she can bloody well walk :growlmad:
My dad is quite protective of them. He bails them out with the rent money he bought them there pram and cot and god knows what else. It makes me so mad because they now expect it. I have even known the girl friend to text my dad where are you because he has been late picking her up :growlmad: Her mum and dad do nothing. My mum and dad provide for every birthday of there children buying food cake and everything else that goes with parties. Best of all one Christmas my brother phoned my parents on Christmas eve and said he needed some money as the kids had nothing for Christmas day. Can you believe it :growlmad: Dad wanted us all to dip in our pockets for them :growlmad: My DH said no way. We put money away every month for Christmas and that's what they should of done.

Maybe there is a place out there somewhere for useless siblings we could drop them off lol. :dohh:

NEVER :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: you get to see your DH and you will of been taking linny's magic maca too :winkwink: How exciting :hugs::hugs:

SBB glad everything is OK with lady jesus lol. Your scan looks fantastic. :hugs::hugs:

LINNY hope you enjoyed your tea last night. It must have been the night for it i went to my mums for tea as well we had a lovely salad. :hugs::hugs:
Hows the grump doing ? Jack has had a few very grumpy days this week but i have been going to bed at 8 and leaving him to it :dohh:

Hello to all the other maca ladies enjoy your day :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

My brother is hideous too, perhaps not quite as bad but pretty bad! This serves as a lesson to us on how not to do it with our kids! My parents did pretty well with the 3 of us girls but for some reason my dad and his wife let my brother and step brother get away with anything!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

MORNING :)

Spark I hear ya sweetie I SO HEAR ya..........

it sure does SBB it sure does, but I feel for my mom- they raised us right- if it were not for thr kids- my sister would NOT be living there- my niece is 12 yrs old-that poor thing has lived in 5 different houses already all within the last 4 years and the things she has seen

I forgot to tell you all back in April after my MC my sister stopped by to get ger her check and she told me that if Jeff and I cannot carry a baby she would be more then happy to do that for us.............. WTF are you serious?? I have no idea where you are 99% of the time, what you are putting in your body, and lastly WHO you are with..YUCK YUCK YUCK nooooooooooooooo thank you and she offered the same to my sister in law bbbaaahahahahahahahhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Jam thank you for the nice comment on my family and sorry you are missing yours :hugs: 

Never that is GREAT news--------- those dates will get here REAL quick- summer always seems to FLY BY after we get back from vakay!!!! I wish it wouldn't cause that 39 near my name just below will be changing come Aug 23rd...........

OMG 40.................... I have lived 40 years------ CRAP half my life is over already :(

:rofl:

ok going to get coffee


----------



## Linny

OMG Kel....your sister sounds like a total nitemare! I'm pretty lucky in the respect I guess, my sis and bro are cool :D Love LOVE the temp rise......now STAY UP!!!!!

SBB....I love the scan pic, how cute that Jesus was looking at you! I think I spoke too soon about my spotting.....It's back :( Its very light and the hospital did warn me it would keep coming back but after 6 weeks of being ok I though I'd got rid of it!!! Hope yours is much better today :hugs:

Sparkle....My tea was gorg!! My mum is the best cook, plus she showed me a 'couple' of bits she's already bought the baby....I mean WTF!!!! Shes bought about 10 things, I told her stop now till Ive at least had my 20wk scan. Bless her, I'm so lucky!!!

never....I'm so happy you get to see DH, I really hope you manage to stay more relaxed and my magic maca does the trick :D

:wave: dandy....I'm so jealous of your Vegas trip, always wanted to go! I really hope you get answers from the docs hun :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

I hope so Linny Babe I HOPE SOOOO..... I have had to many things taken from me in the last year.. something GOOD has got to be around the corner for us

SOOOO SORRY the spotting has come back- can you get in for an early scan


----------



## SBB

Damn linny you were just saying it had gone! Mine went for weeks from about 5 weeks up to 9 then it came back... Maybe speak to your midwife and see if they'll get you another scan... I think you and me are just spotters! 

Kell I know what you mean about your mum, I feel sorry for my dad too because he's taken advantage of :( 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

aww poor dad SBB.. my dad, nope nadda UNLESS it affects him personally, then he gets mad.. 

sooo down below feels funny today- not bad crampies but weird crampies, and my ta ta's least my right one has a tinge of a sharp pain when I touch it and my nippies, very sensative.. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm definitely thinking O on CD18 kel :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

Never I hope soooooooooooooooooooo.. LOL I typed in temps higher for the next two days, just to see and it does give me crosshairs and O day would be yesterday AND if we caught the eggie my due date would be the day I lost this last pregnancy

How awesome would that be...


----------



## nevertogether

kel - i'm thinking you did and that would be so bittersweet :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

yes it would but I am so not getting my hopes up, don't want to be disappointed tomorrow morning when I wake up and my temps dropped.... 

$100 bucks they do.. :lol:

where the hell has AJ been????????? Welshie??????? haven't seen them since I came home


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> where the circle is...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/babysbb.jpg

I hate to be the one to put the pin in the bubble but it need's to be a toilet shot to see 3 lines and it way past nub guessing time :blush: so yep deffo 3 lines there but not girly 3 lines does not mean its not a little girl though:happydance: still could be!!! I have a scan picture of my DD at 19 weeks toilet shot I will have a look and attach it so you see what I mean!
 



Attached Files:







eireann toilet shot.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Linny

Kel....:rofl: your sayings just crack me up....toot toot, ta ta's...I could listen to you alllllllll day :haha: 

No I don't think I'd get another scan, my spotting has stopped again this afternoon so I'm hoping it won't bother me too much more. When I had it originally they saw it on the scan and explained it would be something I would keep getting so i guess unless it changes or gets worse Ive just to try not stress about it :)

oooh I so hope your temp stays up, I really do! I had really stingy nipples for just like a day right after i ovulated. I can remeber my OH resting his head on me and having to move him cos they were so stingy and sensitive. Good signs i say :hugs:

SBB.....I don't actually have a midwife really.....I mean I have one, I just haven't met her yet, just lots of others. I think if it persists I'l maybe phone the community midwife! I think your right though, we are defo spotters :haha:

Celtic....loving the scan pic! Toilet shot, i had no idea they could get the baby to flip the baby like that :D


----------



## SBB

Thanks Celtic! Great scan pic I see what you mean, it's not the right shot to see the righ lines.... We'll see but I am kind of thinking boy now :shrug: 

Kell no comment on your temps, you can predict what I would say but it seems every time I say it, nothing happens, so I'm keeping quiet! That's weird about the dates, I would love for that to happen! :hugs: 

Linny your midwives sound weird! I have only met my one and just ring her if I need something... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> Kell no comment on your temps, you can predict what I would say but it seems every time I say it, nothing happens, so I'm keeping quiet! That's weird about the dates, I would love for that to happen

oh I know.. LOL but I can guess what you are thinkin' :rofl:

so Jeff and I are gonna go out tonight for a bit.. paint the town, have some laughs, hang with some friends.... 

Linny- glad the spotting has ceased.... I know the feeling and your stomach just drops right to the floor :hugs:

and thanks for the sympton spotting for me.. :)

Chello Celtic babe!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB - awww, I am so happy to see your scan! I was trying to get through these pages and skipping over some and when I saw others talking about your scan I had to back track until I found it! So wonderful to see!

Kel - have a great time tonight with Jeff!

Linny -So happy to hear your spotting has stopped

Never - great news you will get to see DH again soon!

AFM -well I am home and unpacked finally. Things take me a bit longer than normal right now. I am getting antsy now though because I feeling better, though I am still not 100%. I can start driving next week which is awesome as I am going nuts. I am thinking why should I have to wait till October, why not sept for a nice start date...LOL then I realize I am being stupid!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hi Linny, kel, ttc :wave:

nothing to report, have a big weekend planned so have a great one guys (if i dont get back on)


----------



## SBB

TTC thank you hun :hugs: so glad you're feeling better, I know you must be going a bit crazy by now, it's hard to make the most of relaxing when it's not by choice!! 

Kell have fun tonight! 

Hey dandy, have a great weekend - I have a busy one too! 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Heya Girls :hi:

I hope you are well!!! Just popping in to say hello. Things are great in San Diego, Cali. Weather is NOT humid and its NOT 110 out. Oh how I have missed the west coast. :haha: 

I have had to wait to come on here cause my laptop wouldn't connect with my dads internet. So now im up and running. :happydance: I haven't read the MANY pages of posts so I hope your all doing wonderful. :hugs:

Still no :af: and :bfn: So not to sure what is going on. I wish I was temping so at least I would a little bit of what my body is doing. If I haven't started by the time we get back... I may get blood work done and if still :bfn: then I will have to see my dr because I am WAAAAY late. 

Anyways, bout to eat some supper. Ya'll have a GREAT weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi Gals!

Still neg on my opk- like they are progressively getting darker- but no bueno!
I wish you could just "flick" your ovaries to get your eggs to pop:pop:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:
Sorry about the AWOL episode...I've been away at my folks and now have a poorly Pickle keeping me busy bless him.

I haven't had chance to catch up on all the pages although the mention of scan pics sent me scurrying back to check out xmas pudding SBB....Absolutely gorgeous hun:hugs: Are you having another private scan to find out the sex?

Kel...Hey sweets....hope you had a fab holiday:hugs:

Hope everyone is doing ok....big hugs and love to you all.

AFM...still waiting to fire the lil eggy. I had been hoping for a peak on my cbfm this morning as the LH line had been getting darker over the past two days but it was barely visible this morning. Temps aren't doing anything exciting either....hoping I'm not heading back down the anovulatory path.....I've been a numpty and haven't been taking my maca that much this cycle...started again this morning and will promise to take it everyday from now on:trouble::haha:

:hug:


----------



## SBB

Hey welshie! At last you're back :hugs: hope Callum isn't too poorly :( 

I've got my normal 20 week scan in a couple of weeks so will find out the sex then!!!! I'm scared!! 

Hope you ov soon hun, keep up the maca properly I'm sure it helps your cycles.... 

Kell - all looking good. Enough said!! :D 

TNT hope you enjoy the rest of your time away, and you get that bfp soon! I wonder if the op has messed your system up? 

Hey delia :wave: hope you ov soon too! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i'm in the O wait too. still hasn't come. my temp has been 97.3 since CD8 other than the temps i've missed and yesterdays. yesterday i woke up on my back with my mouth open though (snore sleep, haha, i sleep like that when i'm exhausted..) so i think that might have caused the 97.0. who knows. :shrug: don't really care when i O this cycle really as long as it's around CD17 or late i should be ok for trying next cycle with DH. not worrying or stressing too much this time though :) can only do what my body lets me do!


----------



## Linny

Kel......I'm loving your chart.....won't say too much don't wanna scare it away :p

welshie.....good to hear from you, hope you ovulate very soon and lil pickle gets better! there's so many bugs and germs flying around at the moment :hugs:

SBB....I wish my scan was only a couple of weeks, Ive still 6 weeks to wait. I let my friend listen to my babies heartbeat today and she says its totally different sound to her babies.....she has just had a girl!! Maybe mine is a boy :shrug: or maybe they all sound different. She lent me her doppler so I'm off to have a listen soon :D

never...maca is on its journey to you!! I just so hope its finds you ok :hugs: Lets hope you get into ovulating a little later all ready for your september visit!!!

TTC....sounds like your on the mend hun! If your feeling better could you not start trying Sept if you feel ready? Or is there a reeason your waiting till Oct?

:wave:dandy....have a great wkend!


----------



## kelster823

Morning gals.....

yep yep liking them too but keeping my mouth SHUT!!!

Welshie HI YA HUN, ohh I hope u O soon too sweetie, you know I know the feeling- aww poor Pickle- feel better lil man

SBB 19 weeks EVEN-------- OMG where has time gone????? 

Delilia- I think maybe one more up temp and O??? have yo played around with it to see if you do get a rise FF will tell ya O day?

Dandy have a wonderful weekend

TnT- glad you are having a nice time over on the west coast- only landed there as a lay over when I flew to Hawaii

TTC- glad you are all settled in- like Linny said medically do you HAVE to wait til Oct to start trying again?

Linny- what's going on with you?

Never- I KNOW I was sleeping with my mouth open and I really think it affected my temps so I haev been doing it vaginally the last month and I am finding it more accurate now :) 

soo I have a wedding today- UGH- I thought I was done with all that crap about 10 years ago......ya know everything happens in cycles--- I should be wedding free now and just basically waiting for my friends kids to enter highschool- then the graduations will start... but I am sure we will have a good time- but not before I park my fat arse out by the pool for a few hours!!!!

OK I think I got everyone covered but to those who have not checked in GOOD MORNING :wave:


----------



## nevertogether

i think i'm going to try the v temping next cycle. i've been waiting for my new thermometer to come in before i try it though. that's the plan!


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> i think i'm going to try the v temping next cycle. i've been waiting for my new thermometer to come in before i try it though. that's the plan!

Kewl-- :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - just keeping my fingers crossed for a nice strong eggy for you! Yeah they are worried about placenta acreta (sp?), if I am not healed up correctly! Enjoy the pool....

TNT - wow cd44...do you think maybe the sugery pushed back your Ov a little, It has been known to happen. I hope your BFP is just a bit shy and will come so see you in the next couple of days.

welshie - hope that oving happens soon for you!

SBB - yeah you are so right....when it isnt my choice it sure does make it harder!

never - well fxed for oving on cd17....I want you to catch the eggy next month!

Linny - well the dr is afraid of placenta acreta (sp?) I guess it is a risk if you are not fully healed and the eggy implants near the scar site. I should wait but gosh it is taking forever already! LOL...how are you feeling hun?
dandy- have a great weekend


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls...:hi:

How's everyone's weekend going?

Not a lot to report here....yet another blinking high on the monitor.....I've only got two test sticks left now:dohh: I feel as thou it's going to be any day now just wish the monitor would say the same thing!....
and the temp would R----I----S----E!! :rofl:
Curious as to what the tww could bring this cycle as it's the one Jenny Renny predicted a :bfp:.....Just not sure I'm feeling that lucky thou:wacko::lol:


----------



## SBB

Morning Hun, damn those highs! Hope you get your peak soon.... 

I hope your Jenny prediction does come true! 

More house stuff for me today, then house on the Market tomorrow :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

I know tell me about it...:dohh: Wondering how long I can keep the seduction act up for...:lol:....Figuring if I can manage everyday til Thursday we should be well and truly covered....:lol:

That's fab that you're finishing all your housey bits today and ready to go on the market tomorrow....I hope a chain free buyer finds your lil palace soon and snaps it up!:hugs: Have you been looking at any houses to move to?

:hug:


----------



## WelshRose

I've just been looking at the front page about to do the stats for July...and realised that I'm the only one with an August testing date....C'mon girls there must be people to keep me company...:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lol it's quite stressful trying to :sex: every day!! I haven't done it since ovulation :haha: 

We've seen an amazing house, which our amazing friends are going to help us out with, lending us a lot of money!! But it would be a family home for life. The problem is lots of people want it and it will go to sealed bids :( which I hate! So I really doubt we'll get it... 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Aww hun...Positive thinking now please!!!!.....I'm a great believer! 
I could tell you of a white witch that does spells for selling your home and finding your dream house....:rofl::winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Lol you know how I feel about that stuff - but I REALLY want the house!! So maybe.... :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

ahh good morning

:( JUST as figured I DROPPED.............WTF......................

anyhoo Welshie I wish you too would get some HIGH temps :hugs:

SBB on the market tomorrow.. how awesome.... but how stressful at the same time..,, just remain calm and unstressful as you can...

ok I am going to eat breakfast. I woke up WAY WAY WAY late today- all because of the wedding

question drinking, should your temp spike high if you had alcohol the nite before? I certainly wasn't drunk nor even tipsy but I did have quite a few beers last nite...


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Kel....I know babe....I wish these wretched temps would sort themselves out:hissy: Even my cbfm test sticks aren't looking hopeful at the mo....dreading another anovulatory spell. Just hoping that tomorrow my chart's going to do the same as last month....and rise god damn it!
As for the temp and drinking issue...I think it can cause temps to spike up....I don't drink so maybe talking rubbish:dohh:...anyhow I'm hoping it's a pre-Ov dip for you Missy:hugs:

SBB.....:lol::hugs::lol:.....I know Babe...just :tease:...:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i drank last night and it didn't do anything to my temp. i was surprised. took my temp 1 hour and 35 minutes later than usual and it was 97.4 and i had slept exactly 3 hours. i always mess up the temps right around O, lol...


----------



## kelster823

> dreading another anovulatory spell

This is what is scarring me too.:hugs:... I don't want another one... I just had one in June.... WHY OH WHY can't my body just work right........

If my temp is above 97.28 tomorrow I will be good and O will show on FF.... I def have the sore to touch nippies and I had the crampies the other day......


ahhhhhhhhhhh POOT the BOOT!!!!! 


Thanks Never :hugs:- you just have a great NORMAL cycle and what I would DO for that


----------



## nevertogether

i guess that's true kel. but sometimes i also wonder. at least if i had an irregular cycle i would know why i wasn't getting pregnant. :shrug: but since mine is very regular, it's hard to figure out why :cry:


----------



## WelshRose

kelster823 said:


> dreading another anovulatory spell
> 
> This is what is scarring me too.:hugs:... I don't want another one... I just had one in June.... WHY OR WHY can't my body just work right........
> 
> If my temp is above 97.28 tomorrow I will be good and O will show on FF.... I def have the sore to touch nippies and I had the crampies the other day......
> 
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhh POOT the BOOT!!!!!Click to expand...

We're like one another's mirror sweets! I had cramps a couple of days ago and lots of watery cm on thursday...cbfm sticks that looked as though they were going to peak and now nothing...except crampy niggles and v sore nipples....god only knows what's going on in there:shrug:

We'll ride it out together....you, me and our cyclic wonkiness....:friends::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

welsh & kel - didn't realize we were all so close in our cycles as we are. hope you guys get that o soon!


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Never:hugs:....I hadn't realised either hun.....hope yours stays just the way you need it to babe:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

it is so far. it's CD17 today and i usually o 16/17/18 so just waiting. not as worried about it as the last shot we had though. because seeing him is way more important to me right now!


----------



## WelshRose

Sounds like exactly the right attitude to have sweets:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

welsh - Hi hun....good on you to keep it up everyday! I can give you a test date b/c I am not testing this month!

SBB- wow great on dh to abstain that long....My OH keeps asking me....it has only been 3 weeks!!!!LOL Fxed you get the house of your dreams.

Kel - I find that if I drink more than 3 beers it will affecgt my temp but anything under that will not. 

Eventhough I am not trying this month, I am tracking my ov and I havent oved yet and I am on cd18 which is late for me...I guess the surgery has messed up my cycle! I hope it goes back to normal!


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya TTC....:hugs:
I'm game for any date given:lol:....it seems to be rather quiet on the western front:dohh:

I hope the weeks speed themselves by for you:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks welshie! I hope jenny renny is right on for you!


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Babe...it would be lovely if it did work out this month...I don't know thou I'm not really feeling it...iykwim. Maybe my heart is hoping Gail's prediction will come up trumps for me at christmas:winkwink:


----------



## SBB

COME ON OVARIES let's pop out some eggs please!!!! 

Kell I wouldn't pay a great deal of attention to today's temp as it was late and after beers. Just fingers crossed for tomorrow x x x


----------



## WelshRose

I hope they're listening Hun....perhaps we should have a word with them and tell them to never underestimate the wrath of a pg woman:haha::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> COME ON OVARIES let's pop out some eggs please!!!!

im with you!!

im feeling very anxious now its monday and we go away on friday, i want my BIL to move in on wed..to spend some time with raz while im here (my puppy/baby) but i cant get in contact with him to confirm days, dates, times anything!! :nope:


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi gals!:hi: I've just returned from a little girls get-away in Hilton Head, SC.....was so great to spend some time with my good friend. 

so, finally +opk yesterday- again today ...so we shall see. gonna get in some extra romp time just in case....


----------



## WelshRose

Ooooh Good Luck Delia...:dust::dust::dust:
and just for good luck...:dust::lol::hugs:
Glad you had a nice time with your friend hun...it's so important to press the pause button and touch base for a while isn't it. :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Dandy...I hope you have a fab time away babe:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

Im sure ill have a great time...i just need to know my dog will be well looked after :) vegas will be awesome!!


----------



## dandybrush

I love international airports cause thats when i feel like the adventure starts lol


----------



## jam-on-toast

WelshRose said:


> I've just been looking at the front page about to do the stats for July...and realised that I'm the only one with an August testing date....C'mon girls there must be people to keep me company...:winkwink::hugs:

:wave: I'm testing this week Welshrose, although I already did @ DPO:10 and BFN. :haha: It cured my addiction though (POAS).

My chart is all over the place so I highly doubt I caught the bloody egg this month.

P.S. I also stopped taking Maca last Weds..


GOOD LUCK.x.x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Jam:wave:

:lol: I must confess I saw your sig when I was looking back thru and added you to the frontpage for the 7th....The thread manager goes undercover:coolio::haha:

How are you feeling Lovely? I'll peek at your chart in a second. Why did you stop taking maca...is it a permanent stop taking it or just for the rest of this cycle?

:hug:


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Everyone....:hugs:

Hope you're all ok and it's a good monday for you all....if there is such a thing:lol:

News from this end....no bding last night as DH was tired and had to get up early for a long day in work today. I must admit I didn't feel like it either really disappointed by my disappearing LH line and creamy cm. This morning my temp has dipped a little and my cbfm test stick looks like it's moving in the right direction again....:yipee: Still O cramping and sore nipples so while he's in work I have everything crossed:winkwink::lol:


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs::hugs:

I'm just checking in real quick as we have to go to the cinema today :dohh: I will be leaving in a while to pick up another 4 kids and take them to the cinema and out to lunch. Why do these things always sound good when you say them :dohh::dohh:

Hope you all have a lovely day :hugs::hugs: I will check in again later if i survive :thumbup:


----------



## jam-on-toast

WelshRose said:


> Morning Jam:wave:
> 
> :lol: I must confess I saw your sig when I was looking back thru and added you to the frontpage for the 7th....The thread manager goes undercover:coolio::haha:
> 
> How are you feeling Lovely? I'll peek at your chart in a second. Why did you stop taking maca...is it a permanent stop taking it or just for the rest of this cycle?
> 
> :hug:


Hahaha, get you all I-Spy :happydance: Yeah, if I have nothing by Thurs night, I'll test Friday morning.

Feel fine, but I think that's because I haven't been obsessing this 2ww & I'm pretty positive either way as we are giving it 12mths TTC before seeking any further help.

Cramps started yesterday and I woke up with with the feeling I'm getting a cold too, think it's because I was in the gym Saturday and Swimming yesterday - Other peoples germs :haha:- so I'm certain AF is up there sweeping around and ready to land.

Hi everyone!! hope your all well.x.x.x.x.x.x


----------



## kelster823

Morning

Welshie- add me to Aug 12th or soooooooo.. LOL you know me I always TEST way early but ...I am so happy to finally be in the TWW.............hot dam, now my temps BETTER STAY UP or I will be out of my mind.........

Spark have a wonderful time with all those kids at the movies..LOL

Welshie- I know what ya mean- I was exhausted last nite too......

Jam- I SWEAR your's and my charts are almost indentical.... VERY WEIRD and you are not out til that red headed step child actually shows

Dandy have a FAB TIME... I know you are not leaving til Friday- but still ...AND you better check in here ASAP after you come back from the doctors

Delia- YAY YAY YAY---- dam there is a bunch of us right around the same time this month, how exciting

TTC- I bet ya they have but keep doing what you're doing so you can keep track of everything :) :hugs:

STILL WANNA KNOW WHERE THE HELL AJ is...

SBB today is the day- MARKET DAY!!! do you have any photos of your place now and photos of the places you are looking at?

ok,, need to get my coffee-


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Just a real quick one - yay kell great you got your crosshairs :happydance: 

I will update on my house etc later... Will put some pics up too - in a couple of days probably...

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Sounds fantasic... looking forward to seeing photos :)

have fun today- remember to stay calm and UNstressful :)


----------



## nevertogether

hi lovely ladies! :wave:


----------



## dandybrush

morning ladies :wave:

well Dr's app tomorrow, i promise I'll jump on after kel :thumbup:

3 sleeps till vegas!! :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

wwhhooaaaa soo sooooooooooooooooo QUIET in here today

:hi: Never how ya doing beauty?

and for the rest of you

WHERE THE HECK ARE YOUUUUUUUUUU lol

I am soooooooooo crampie today- really crampie.. I hope this is a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - i hope you have so much fun! can't wait to hear what the doctors have to say :hugs:

kel - ooooo cramps this early are supposed to be super good. FX'ed! :dust:

nothing much on my side here, waiting to O. was bloated today, but no for sure anything happened to tell me i did. guess we will see what tomorrows temp is!


----------



## kelster823

Dandy good.. make sure they check your thyroid too sweetie... 

oohh Vegas I had so much fun there,. how long of a flight is that for you?

For me it's almost a 5 hr flight so I can imaging what it will be for you

Never- I hope soo.. :) just be patient it will come... if you do the next couple of days that will be good for when you see DH next .. right???? should be right on target


----------



## nevertogether

yeah, i'm not stressing too much about it kel. i know i ovulate every cycle, it's just a matter of when. if i ovulated today that means i will ovulate around the 3 of sept next cycle and i see DH the 3-6. but this is all based on "ifs" won't really know until it happens!


----------



## kelster823

well I gots EVERYTHING crossed - eyes toes fingers hairs - that it WILL happen


----------



## nevertogether

i had a friend at work today tell me he found out his wife was pregnant today. they have been trying for four years. i was so happy for them. and surprisingly, i wasn't one bit jealous. maybe because i felt they deserved it. i know i want it so bad this next cycle, but i can't make my body do anything and i guess when it's time...


----------



## kelster823

you have a wonderful outlook sweetie.... and such a kind heart.... 
:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you kel :hugs: it's nice to hear that sometimes! i can't help but wish a :bfp: for each and everyone of you. i can't wait until we all have them!


----------



## kelster823

me too sweetie ME TOO.....................


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Ladies :flower:

Love to you all :hugs: hope those eggs are rocking and rolling and doing what they should :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

ok thryoid...gotcha :thumbup:
its approx a 14 hour flight from sydney, im in bris so we gotta fly 1 hour to sydney first then to LA then on to vegas :) so im taking a book but i will get movies on the plane too so im set :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

UGH.. that is about the time it took me from New Jersey to Hawaii,,,,, oh how I HOPE you get a good exit seat or right in the front to stretch your legs.. LOL

Celtic- thanks mama... I am hoping we get a GOOD amount of BE-DAZZLED eggies for August


----------



## dandybrush

oh and i'll sleep on the plane also :) cept i have to be awake at the end of the trip as we get into vegas at about 9pm so will have to go to bed when we get there. lol its funny we leave here friday at about 4pm and get into vegas on friday at about 9pm lol so its only really a 5 hour trip :rofl: :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

my parents are flying premium economy :grrr: so they will get more room but I plan on getting up to walk up to visit...I cant sit for that long 

I would like a BFP in Aug :cry:


----------



## kelster823

um yeah but your body will DEF let you know it wasn't a 5 hr trip... LMAO

I took me 2 weeks to get use to the time change when I moved back to Jersey from Hawaii...


you will get yoru BFP Dandy, I am just so happy u are going to the doctors, :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :D 

Sorry not really caught up properly! Sooo tired.. 

Good valuations on the house, just hope we can sell it! Will post pics later in the week... 

Aw never I am glad you are pleased for your colleague... I still find it hard to be happy and not slightly annoyed with people who get pregnant straight away!! I think when someone has been trying a while it's so much easier to just be happy for them and not resentful... :hugs: 

Dandy hope you get on ok at the docs... Vegas sounds great!! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Will I have to have a blood test?? or will she prescribe something tomorrow??? I want to be fixed now!!


----------



## dandybrush

Oh also do i tell her I've been taking vitex and maca? or should i stop taking them now?


----------



## kelster823

not sure what she will do sweetie....but I am soo sure blood tests will be taken

take your chart with ya though. print it out and show her what is going on with your temps..... you can tell her what you haev been taking- but most of them will look at you funny.. cause docs here in the US don't believe in herbs.... 

SBB great news on the house!!! get some rest


----------



## dandybrush

...I think i'll be more embarrased to show the chart :blush: I'll take it...but i might not show it :blush: lol we'll see what she says first

If im gonna have a blood test she'll prob give me a script thingy to go and get it taken so I prob wont have my blood test till i get back from my holiday :dohh: not looking forward to that!! I hate needles :shock:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies!

Just popping quickly! My dad is coming in on Wednesday. He says he need to see that I am doing well after my surgery...he is so wonderful! Anyway, so now I have DH putting up curtains in the guest bdroom so he wont be awakened by the bright sunlight. We have blinds in there but I just dont find them sufficient. Anyway, I am excited for him to come and cant wait to see him even though I only left him last week! Then, next week my cousin is coming in. She is staying the week....so funny...THEN after that my sister comes in with my nephew for a week. I think they are really worried that I will start overextending myself while Brad is at work so they want someone here to take care of me!!!!! It is really nice to be loved!!!!

I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## dandybrush

ttc :hugs: that is awesome that your family cares soo much about you :hugs: that is so nice that they are all gonna chip in to look after you :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

Dandy-noo do NOT be embrassed- she needs to know what your cycles are like.... we ALL hate needles but babe when you get pregoos HOLY lord you better get use to it casue thwy will be taking lots and lots of blood....

TTC- that is wonderful news on everyone's visits.... so good to know you have an awesome concerned family!!!

well my month of nitemare begins.. today is day 1 of Pop Warner football, Jeff coaches the middle kids- I think 8 to 10 yr olds.. yep gone EVERY NITE Monday thru Friday


----------



## dandybrush

kel :hugs: I couldnt stand my DH being away from me everynight!! you're a tough cookie :thumbup:

yeah i know...Im gonna use Emla cream  (it numbs you) before my blood tests. I'll try not to be embarrassed :blush: im already trying to think up how i can start the conversation... I dont even know what to say or how to say my cycle suck!!!


----------



## kelster823

you literally just tell her that you are trying to get pregnant and that you have been taking your temp (they get that and know that us ladies do that) and according to your temps and non cycle for so long I wanna know what is wrong and that it appears I am not ovulating

You'll see it will all just come out.. LUCKY you- you have a woman-try explaining all this crap to a man- my OB is a cutie too.... :rofl: but they understand as well...

I kinda like it though but when I have to cook, clean , and do everything for the entire month of Aug it gets tiresome


----------



## dandybrush

haha I would like a cute OB :blush: haha but yes i like that I have a female Dr i think i would prefer a female OB also but I'll let my GP recommend someone

yes i bet it does (get tiresome that is)


----------



## SBB

Kell does jeff stay away or just out all evening then home to sleep? 

My brown cat is so thick - she just licked a light bulb, and obviously burned her tongue... Then she did it again straight away!!! :rofl: so cute but so stupid! Now they're both cuddled up on my lap :D

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Kell does jeff stay away or just out all evening then home to sleep?
> 
> My brown cat is so thick - she just licked a light bulb, and obviously burned her tongue... Then she did it again straight away!!! :rofl: so cute but so stupid! Now they're both cuddled up on my lap :D
> 
> X x x

OMG Brownie what a goof ball.. and to do again.. LMAO

He will get home around 8:30pm or so... :( I HATE this month- but once the kids go back to school (first week in Sept) he will go to every other nite and the season ends in October- that also means games every Sunday-BLAH BLAH


----------



## SBB

God I can imagine that's horrible... I hate when OH has to teach late just one night a week :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

I'm use to it now.. he has been coaching for YEARS....

what are you still doing up... get some zzz's babe


----------



## SBB

Just going to now! Night Hun x x x


----------



## kelster823

nite sweetie talk in the am


----------



## dandybrush

night SBB :wave:


----------



## kelster823

WOW- no one on this morning before I GOT UP????

anyhoooo, hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## SBB

Hey :wave: we're painting the front of our house then I have to go and do some work :( 


X x x


----------



## kelster823

ummm hmmmmm likely excuse.... :rofl:

hee hee hee

stay away from the paint- let Danny take care of that and have fun working


----------



## Linny

:wave: girls!!

How are we?

Jeez I'm so bored, all I'm doing is eating :D I'm totally addicted to crisps at the moment.....beef hula hoops and frazzles, Ive had a packet of each already today.......my POOR baby :lol:

SBB.....any tips of foods I can snack on at work? I eat lots of fruit but that doesn't stop the sicky feeling so I have to eat crisps or rich teas and I really need to think about my LO now?

Oooh hope your flat gets snapped up quick smart and by time Jesus is born your nice and snug in your dream house :hugs: 

kel....I'm so happy you've ovulated hun :D I love to chart stalk and the crampies your getting are all good. Now just hope that eggy has been bedazzled and is implanting nicely as we speak. I love that your a POAS too so we don't have to wait too long :)

Dandy.....a big good luck today, hope all goes well at the docs :hugs:

Never.....I think its great that you can be happy for your work friend. Its like being on here for me, i was always so happy when BFP's were announced because you knew the struggles they'd been through. I was so touched by all your comments when I found out.....I can't wait to do the same for you :D

ttc....Awwww glad your being spoilt by your family, you so deserve it after your surgery :hugs: what a lovely summer to look forward to. By the time its all coming to an end you'l be back on that ttc road too so the time might pass rather quickly for you :D


----------



## SBB

Linny I'm not sure, I'm lucky cos I'm at home so it's easy to make something to eat. Ryvita do a new sweet ryvita, it's quite nice! Prob not super healthy but better than biscuits and crisps! Or you could make some granary toast in the morning, then have it cold later at work with a bit of butter and marmite? 

Can't think of much else - sorry! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Thanks.....I'm thinking of trying to eat more bread/toast as its not too bad and filling but I don't like butter so marmite is defo an option!

My taste changes all the time, last night I was cooking myself a stir fry but by the time I'd cooked it I couldn't eat it bcos it tasted bitter!!!!! Bizarre, I am :)


----------



## SBB

Yep - bizarre :wacko:

I was like that, would really fancy something one minute then feel sick at the thought of it the next! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> ummm hmmmmm likely excuse.... :rofl:
> 
> hee hee hee
> 
> stay away from the paint- let Danny take care of that and have fun working

I made danny do the painting :D he had an extremely long roller to get to the top of the house without going on a ladder - quite funny :lol: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls! :wave: huge huge temp dive today. first i've ever really had this drastic. seems my cycle off of my supplements is my most stable. lots of EWCM today so thinking today is O or tomorrow. we will see.


----------



## kelster823

HOLY CRAP Never that is one hell of a drop. DAM...............

SBB- ok as long as the paint fumes aren't getting to you

Linny- thanks babe- I had a bit of a drop today :( but still crosshairs- I'll just see what happens tomorrow and the next day

I dunno I am feeling weird this time but not hopeful either- if it is my time then it is my time


----------



## nevertogether

yeah i know, makes me kind of nervous kel. lowest i've ever had since march!


----------



## kelster823

you sure you don't need a new battery or something... this is just sooooooo not like you

my thermometer is a bit whacked too.. I took mine this morning and I looked at the temp and nahhh can't be.. so I did it again right away and the second time- took but all of 1 minute for it to beep and WHAOOO the temp was WAY lower... I dunno maybe I need to hold it in until the beep goes off... 

I am getting to the point------ this CRAP IS FOR THE BIRDS... :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

well, i took it the first time i twas 95.6. took it again 1 second later and it was 96.2. so i took it again without getting out of bed with my thermometer i just got yesterday and it was 95.69. so regardless of which i use it's a huge drop. not sure what this indicates.. :cry:


----------



## kelster823

see I don't get it... WTF.. that is what mine did too.... I didn't get outta bed either and it was my normal time....

I wish I could give you an answer hun :hugs: maybe a double shot of eggies beging released???


----------



## nevertogether

now i'm wishing i would have done OPK's this cycle, haha. i guess only tomorrows temperature will tell. do you think i have a problem or would one low temp in 5 months not seem an issue?


----------



## kelster823

I hate to say it but you just gotta wait and see what tomorrow's temps bring... UGH and HATE that - always see what happens tomorrow- NO I WANNA KNOW NOW....

of course I went a digging up in der and I am high and soft and my CM seems to be a lil bit of creamy, EW, and watery all at the same time...


----------



## nevertogether

oh hope your dip below the coverline today means ID :D


----------



## kelster823

wouldn't that be nice... :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

fxed for Ov for you never :) that drop is hhhhuuuuuggggeeee maybe you have multiple eggies releasing :) :thumbup:

todays the day...to the drs i go


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> fxed for Ov for you never :) that drop is hhhhuuuuuggggeeee maybe you have multiple eggies releasing :) :thumbup:
> 
> todays the day...to the drs i go

... UGH what time is it there????? it is still Tuesday here at 3:25pm


so how long do I gotta wait for.... DAM!!!!! I wanna know what the doc says and does for you


----------



## nevertogether

good luck dandy! i have to wait until the morning, haha. it's 9:27pm here.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - Girl, I completely understand...brad coaches basketball and plays rugby so he gone sometimes 4 nights a week...THEN we have to add in the fishing also! luckily it is only seasonal so i can bear it!

Dandy - yes tell her everything! 

SBB - that is hilarous! OMG....didnt she learn from the initial burn?

Never- wow that is quite a dip..was is a vaginal temp or a oral temp...maybe had yoru mouth open while sleeping????? If not, maybe kel is right and you should check your battery. I wouldnt let one temp worry you though.

Well I over did it today for sure.....my stomach is swollen and I feel like Poo.....so now I am confined to the couch. UGH, I am sick of this now...LOL....


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - thanks hun. didn't notice sleeping with my mouth open. it usually wakes me up if i do, and i slept solid. temp was taken orally. would say it was the battery, but i took the temp first with my regular thermometer and got 95.6 then took it again and it was 96.2. so i took it with my new thermometer i got in the mail yesterday and it was 95.69 so right along the lines of my regular thermometer as well.


----------



## ttcbaby117

alright then i would say lets see what tomorrow brings.....I think it might just be a random temp..nothing to worry about!


----------



## SBB

TTC take it easy hun - believe me I know that's not easy but try! :hugs: 
No the brown cat is seriously thick - she literally licked it, then kept swishing her tongue about cos it hurt - and then did it again! Then the grey cat went over and almost did it too!!! 

Never - just ignore that temp, I'd say it's just a random low - don't worry, just see what tomorrow brings! 

Kell hoping the dip is implantation :lol: 

Dandy I hope the docs goes well - let us know! 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

thank you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: hope you are feeling well!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> now i'm wishing i would have done OPK's this cycle, haha. i guess only tomorrows temperature will tell. do you think i have a problem or would one low temp in 5 months not seem an issue?

Whoa Never that is some dip all right:wacko: I wouldnt worry though, say your going to see your temp rise now must be OV :thumbup: I just noticed your AF was very light as well this cycle!!


Dandy how you get on :flower:

TCC ouch rest up now and take it easy great to hear your family are going to be around taking care of you :flower:

Kel FX that is an implantation dip :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

yes, it was a strange one celtic. it was never full on bleeding just brown blood only being heavy one day the rest were light or spotting. been a weird cycle...


----------



## SBB

That's weird it was just brown :shrug: 

OMG I forgot my update!! We saw Baby Jesus kick!! I was in the bath and thought I saw it, but OH said I had probably seen the water ripple :haha: so I got my tummy above the water and we saw him kick twice and could see my tummy moving where he was wriggling around!! Sooo cool! 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

sbb that is so freaking awesome! :cry: <--happy tears!!


----------



## dandybrush

haha yes ttc i'll tell kel everything...its 6.30 am here, my app is at 11.40


----------



## dandybrush

haha sbb that is cool :cry: - my happy tears to :haha:


----------



## kelster823

> OMG I forgot my update!! We saw Baby Jesus kick!! I was in the bath and thought I saw it, but OH said I had probably seen the water ripple so I got my tummy above the water and we saw him kick twice and could see my tummy moving where he was wriggling around!! Sooo cool

awwwwwwww oh sweet.... and how AWESOME

TTC- Brad too huh- .. LOL great we can chat more then :)

Dandy- ugh I probably won't be up when you get back but POST an update for us please 

Hmm guys isn't 5DPO a wee early for an implant dip?


----------



## SBB

Awww thank you :D love you girls :hugs:

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

kel - guess we are both waiting on tomorrows temp, ugh! good night ladies :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

sure thing :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Implantation is usually 6-12 dpo so yeh it's prob a bit early to be honest, but you never know! Are you using your progesterone cream? 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Implantation is usually 6-12 dpo so yeh it's prob a bit early to be honest, but you never know! Are you using your progesterone cream?
> 
> X x x

that is what I thought.. LOL yes I sure am I started yesterday after FF gave me crosshairs- just in a SMALL case I happen to fall PG- I have it in my system and then I would start the pills if I get a +




> kel - guess we are both waiting on tomorrows temp, ugh! good night ladies

suxs doesn't it.......and tomorrow I gotta get up way early so they will be thrown off anyways......... Nite sweetie talk wth ya in the AM


----------



## dandybrush

night girls :wave:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> yes, it was a strange one celtic. it was never full on bleeding just brown blood only being heavy one day the rest were light or spotting. been a weird cycle...

You did test didnt you! may be it is just a weird cycle we are bound to have one of those every now and then plus the fact your body was prob like :wacko: after all the action LOL 


SBB said:


> That's weird it was just brown :shrug:
> 
> OMG I forgot my update!! We saw Baby Jesus kick!! I was in the bath and thought I saw it, but OH said I had probably seen the water ripple :haha: so I got my tummy above the water and we saw him kick twice and could see my tummy moving where he was wriggling around!! Sooo cool!
> 
> x x x

That is so cool :cry: happy tears here to! just makes the MS so worth while to know you get to see that soon :happydance:


Kel it could be the start of implantation! fx


----------



## kelster823

> You did test didnt you! may be it is just a weird cycle we are bound to have one of those every now and then plus the fact your body was prob like after all the action LOL

:rofl:

never thougth of that- but yep yep Celtic you may be on to something lol lol lol


----------



## SBB

Yep Celtic it's def worth feeling like shit for ages when something amazing happens!! Well of course it's all worth it :D 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

well I can tell you my OPK's r are nega-tory now SWEEEEEET :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Woohoo :wohoo: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

AND I -re-regarded (lol so not a word) my one LOW temp on the 24th of July.. it changed my coverline and made it lower.. so today's temp did NOT go below...

HOW FRIGIN KEWL IS THAT.............LOL the little things in this world that make me happy

I just happen to be lurking around reading OLD posts in the TTW forum and saw that someone posted about FF using the 6 days prior to O date to confirm your coverline.... so I went back in and added the days from July 23rd to the 25th and WHAMO.. LOL

coverline for March 96.97 coverline for this month 96.98

I took all those days out as I was on vakay- roasting myself on the beach each day- not sleeping well- and alcohol consumption


----------



## SBB

Oooh Kell I didn't know that - cool! 



kelster823 said:


> AND I -re-regarded (lol so not a word)

And no.... so not a word :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl:


----------



## kelster823

:rofl: I know it's sooo NOT A WORD but it is now..... Just like BEDAZZLE

yeah I didn't know that either so that is why I went back in and added them again- I was waiting for it to take away my crosshairs :lol:

HA I just got another wrinkle in my brain today- learned something new


----------



## dandybrush

lol bedazzle is a word!!! ...isnt it? :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

LOL YES IT IS DANDY!!!! I don't want to confuse you :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: im so gullible!!!


----------



## kelster823

I am just being EXTREMELY goofy tonigth as I am very tired... LOL


----------



## dandybrush

lol shouldnt u go to bed then? dont you have an early start?


----------



## dandybrush

I love my sleep too much :haha: i hate going to bed too late


----------



## kelster823

yeah but it is still to early-- it is only 6:25pm if I go to bed now I will wake up at 2am..... wake up time tomorrow is 4am


----------



## dandybrush

ah lol yikes that is early, I always think its like 9 or 10 pm there when im awake :haha:


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: gals!

well- my temps are S L O W L Y climbing- which makes me feel like I won't O. ugh- then I can still feel these twinges- as if my eggs get the kick-start but won't fire. Yesterday- my opk strip was still pos but digi said - no bueno! digi supposed to be more accurate right?


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: delilah 

sorry dunno, i dont use those things


----------



## Delilahsown

dandybrush said:


> :wave: delilah
> 
> sorry dunno, i dont use those things

:hi: dandy!


----------



## kelster823

HEY GIRLIE

yep I believe they are to the bestest


----------



## kelster823

oh MAN- I just looked at my work emails and DAMMIT a mandatory meeting on Thursday-that means I gotta go in on Thursday as well.... CRAP all for an hour meeting- not even MY DEPARTMENT WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will get clarification tomorrow when i go in...


----------



## dandybrush

lol kel that sux, is it a long drive in to work?


----------



## kelster823

yes it is... in the morning it is fine... I leave so early that I miss the am commute but in the afternoon.. grrrrrrrr it's at least an hour to an hour and 15

no doctors yet???


----------



## dandybrush

lol its 10 past 10 so 1 hour and a bit to go :haha:

kel :hugs: that sux about the traffic least you only get it going one way :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

yeah I know but it is horrid traffic 

dam I will soooooooooo be in bed when you get back

remember tell her EVERYTHING and do not be shy- if you have to write a list down so you won't forget and print out your chart.. I'm tellin ya it will probably help


----------



## dandybrush

...:blush: im getting nervous :haha: 

I'll tell her what i know...which is nothing but i want my cycles fixed :blush: omg so nervous you dont talk to pple about this stuff...its private..thats why i broadcast it over the internet instead :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

:argh::argh::argh::argh: freaking out...


----------



## kelster823

STOP you will be FINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I promise.....



> omg so nervous you dont talk to pple about this stuff

hey we are people too ya know :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

erm :blush: i know... but i wouldnt tell you everything i do if i could actually see you :dohh: :argh:


----------



## kelster823

well you can see my photo and that IS me.. sooo there ya go.. 

I found all this has made it so much easier for me to talk openly about it especially with my MOM- which growing up was a HUSH HUSH thing... 

and my SIL and I talk about it all the time IN DETAIL... LOL LOL


----------



## dandybrush

omg haha i talk to my sister but she doesnt know we are TTC so i dont really talk to anyone... cept you girls :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

ok Dandy doo- I gotta get in bed- going on 9pm and well ya know

TAKE A DEEP BREATH- RELAX- and STAY CALM---- just tell her what you know and feel okey dokey

can't wait to hear about in the AM


----------



## dandybrush

thanx kel have a good sleep :hugs: i'll update you when i know anything


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB - Oh that is soooo wonderful! WOW, sounds liek you have a soccer player! And yes I am still laughing at Brownie...he said to his friend....hey I just burnt my tongue and it felt kinda good....so the other cat came over to investigate, so brownie had to do it again just to show him....LOL...I will laugh at that one for a while!

Dandy - hope all goes well let us know how it goes. Dont be nervous, just pretend you are talking to one of us in person!!!!

celtic - hi hun!

Never - cant wait to see you next temp.

kel - where are you brad is out at backetball...LOL....woohoo on getting that oving in....wonderful news!

Delia - hmmm, you chart is looking like you Oved....weird!!!


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi TTC! How you feeling sweets? 

I guess I just need to wait and see what my temp does tomorrow and the next day. Hard to tell, really. Just waiting for ff to confirm, I guess:shrug:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Well HELLO!!!!! I have missed you all!!! I have been crazy busy and my son, who is homeschooled on the computer has been putting in overtime on his school work. I haven't been able to be on the computer. There is probably a ton to catch up on! I haven't read back through yet but wanted to post and say HOWDY!

Hope everyone is fab. I am really excited to take my kiddos on a camping trip tomorrow. We are just doing an overnighter but it is going to be a blast:) One last whooplah before school starts back for my girls.

Hoping to get my little eggie fertilized this month....maybe we will have some strong swimmers that know what to do...??? I don't need anymore coiled tail circlers...:rofl:

Take care and love to you all! I have missed chatting with you guys!


----------



## ttcbaby117

winston - enjoy your camping trip and glad you were able to jump on and say hi.

Delia - I am doing well, just trying my hardest to keep still so my body can heal...lol...I cant wait to start ttc again!


----------



## nevertogether

CelticNiamh said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> yes, it was a strange one celtic. it was never full on bleeding just brown blood only being heavy one day the rest were light or spotting. been a weird cycle...
> 
> You did test didnt you! may be it is just a weird cycle we are bound to have one of those every now and then plus the fact your body was prob like :wacko: after all the action LOL
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> That's weird it was just brown :shrug:
> 
> OMG I forgot my update!! We saw Baby Jesus kick!! I was in the bath and thought I saw it, but OH said I had probably seen the water ripple :haha: so I got my tummy above the water and we saw him kick twice and could see my tummy moving where he was wriggling around!! Sooo cool!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...
> 
> That is so cool :cry: happy tears here to! just makes the MS so worth while to know you get to see that soon :happydance:
> 
> 
> Kel it could be the start of implantation! fxClick to expand...

i think the last time i tested was the day AF was due, so yes i tested :)


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - can't wait to hear how it went!

boring temp today. 97.1. so i still don't think i've ovulated. could have swore yesterday would be the day. sigh, this is the latest i've ever ovulated. it's kind of scaring me :( maybe i won't ovulate...?


----------



## dandybrush

Ok so she suspects PCOS is sending me off for a blood test :argh: she said if its confirmed she will recommend I go to a fertility specialist so fxed something soon can fix me :thumbup:


----------



## sparkle05

Goodmorning ladies :hugs::hugs:

KELSTER AND NEVER I don't understand all the temperature stuff so i cant comment :cry:
I think i may try and learn so that i can look at peoples charts lol.
I haven't used the temperature method for 6 years and even that was a half hearted job. I have used the Ov sticks on occasion. My trouble is not the getting pregnant it's getting it to stay in past 6 weeks :growlmad:

LINNY God I'm right with you on the eating. Fruit just wont fill me up. I'm eating lots of sandwiches at the moment. Every day i wake up and think right today is the day I'm going to be healthy and then i go downstairs and it's out the window. Although I'm not being sick anymore i still feel it. I'm sure when the feeling goes i will be able to eat more healthy :dohh:

SBB Wow how amazing that you saw baby Jesus move. :hugs::hugs:

TTC :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you start to feel yourself soon :hugs::hugs:

DANDY Glad the doctor is going to start the process of investigation. :hugs::hugs:

Nothing to report here all is quite. 

Enjoy your day maca ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Linny

I'm a little stressed this morning, woke up this morning and had red blood when I wiped :cry::cry:. There was enough to worry me anyway!

Gonna try phone the hospital and see what they say. I know when I had spotting it was a light brown discharge and they said was my womb lining and would reabsorb in a few weeks. Thats was six weeks ago, and aside from a little brown discharge last friday Ive had nothing!!!

Will update.........!!!


----------



## sparkle05

Awwwww linny :hugs::hugs::hugs: Keep us posted.

I had this a few weeks ago if you remember and everything was ok. 

Lots of love linny and little little linny :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Never see what tomorrows and next days temp do, dont worry you will OV:hugs: 


TCC Im good hun, normal pregnancy symptoms but trying not to wish my time away either:thumbup: LOL at your conversation on SBB cats :haha:

Dandy progress at least she wants to do something :hugs:


Linny oh you poor thing, I say you are ok but get in for a scan if you can just to put your mind at ease :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw Linny I hope everything is ok, I'm sure it is, have you done your Doppler this morning? Did you :sex: last night or anything that might have caused it? :hugs: 

Never don't panic just yet, I'm sure you'll ov, and you needed it to be a couple of days later anyway otherwise your visit won't be during ov... I'm sure it's going to happen, it may even have been yesterday depending on the next temps... :hugs:

Wispy nice to hear from you! 

Hey Celtic and TTC :wave: 

Dandy I'm glad they are doing something. If it is pcos they might give you clomid :D horrid stuff but it works! 

Kell waiting to see your temp! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Hey ya---

SBB :( another DROP but still CH- oohh phofy

LINNY bub- UGH I just know everything is and will be ok..soo thinking of you :hugs:

Dandy now was the visit that bad????? but glad they are doing tests

Wispy- hey welcome back :)

Never- at least your temps went UP.. :) relax everything will work itself out

Morning Spark-Celtic-TTC-Delilia

ok sorry so short but gotta get the do done


----------



## Linny

Thanks girls!! Feel like a right drama queen now!

Panic over I hope.....the bleeding is back to spotting now!

Its well confusing who to call now cos the last time i was only 7wks so phoned the EPU, this time cos i'm over 14wks had to call delivery suite which makes no sense :wacko:

She was very nice and basically asked lots of questions and reassured me that as I was having no cramping it was probably coming from my cervix as easily irritated in pregnancy. If it gets worse, I have pain or just continues over the day Ive to call back and they ask me to go down for an internal exam yuck!! Gotta rest up, which is hard when OH is ripping up carpet, i feel like I should be helping :shrug:

SBB...thanks. Nope no :sex: poor OH is being starved of it these days :haha: I was too scared to use my doppler before i called the hospital in case I couldn't find it. Anyway I just did about five mins ago and heard it loud and clear :D 

How exciting about you both seeing jesus move. When is your scan?

Sparkle, Celtic, Kel....thankyou! They didn't offer a scan, just an internal so i thought I'd wait it out and see what the rest of the morning brings!!

Dandy...so glad your getting closer to some answers :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Kel.....did you ever see my chart from when i got my BFP??? I had two below cover line drops I'm sure.....let me see if i can find it again...!!




Edit.....found it https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b5975


----------



## sparkle05

Linny enjoy the rest. I'm sure DH does not mind. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have something to cheer you up jack has been acting like a complete :baby: Oh god his life is so shit, never got any time to himself lol. Well yesterday i had him. I told him what a miserable old git he was becoming and that no one likes a sad ass least of all me. I reminded him that i have been looking at the bottom of the toilet for god knows how long, working, looking after the kids and everything else i could think of. I then told him very loudly " and I'm still bloody smiling" 
After about an hour of thinking. I know he was thinking cause his forehead covered most of his face :winkwink: he said sorry and asked what would make life easier for me. Well linny there was only one reply i could think of and that was " well our bedroom needs some new wardrobes " :rofl::rofl: They are being delivered next week :rofl: Thanks jack you can go back to being a grumpy old ******* now he he he. :hugs::hugs:

He said this morning that he feels like he's been had :winkwink: What little sick tired me no i wouldn't do that would i linny :winkwink:


----------



## Linny

:rofl: :rofl: OMG Sparkle, I am literally wetting myself with laughter!!!

I can't tell you how much that has cheered me up, I love your little story!! Of course you are waaaaaaaaay too poorly to have tricked Jack so you could get new wardrobes, of course not :winkwink:

LOVE IT!!! Lets hope OH gets into a grump so i can get that bedroom carpet :D


----------



## kelster823

Thanks Linny it makes me feel a lil better- glad the bleeding as slowed down... gosh I know, your heart just DROPS straight to your tummy.. :hugs:


Way to go Spark- that's how you get things you want.. :rofl: great story


----------



## mrbojangles

Hi

Can somebody help me out please??? Ive just bought organic Maca capsules 900mg and the recommendation is to take 2-3 cap twice daily. Just wondering if it would still have an affect if you took only two capsules daily?? As both myself and dh are taking the Maca and its gonna work out quite expensive if we have 4-6 capsules per day each if you know what I mean??

I would love your comments......:)

many thanks


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Good Morning Gals!!!

Linny- thinking of you darling!

Kel- yep- i've seen bunches of charts that had dips after O- im staying hopeful that there is a baby bedazzle floating around in there....

Dandy- glad your doc visit went well- PCOS stinks, but definitely not the end of the world...for a long time, I used to think that it was just impossible to get pregnant with it- now, I just know that its not impossible - just a little harder. If you have it full blown- with all the symptoms- it could be pretty crappy- but I say- As long as you're not having to shave a mustache- its all good:thumbup:

Never- maybe that dip was the dip before O? fx'd.........

ok.so me temp is still creeping up there. one more rise tomorrow- at least 98.13 will confirm O. I really hate to say it, but doing the :sex: every other day has wore me out. and if we don't go at it again for another month- i think i'd be ok with that. well, maybe not. :winkwink: 

I'll be testing my parental chops this week as my sister and her hubby are going on a cruise for a week, so we have inherited a 12, 8, and 1 year old for a week. WISH ME LUCK!!!


----------



## Linny

I think the recommended dose is 2000-3000mg!

Personally I used to take 3-4 500mg tablets so at the most it was 2000mg, cos like you we found it expensive. 900mg sounds alot to take that many times a day, is it pure maca or does it have other things in it?


----------



## Linny

:wave: Del.....wow good luck with all three kids hun!!!!!!!

I used to get so tired of :sex:, I'd be like I just don't EVER wanna do it again, but I would always change my mind :haha: its just sometimes it can feel a bit routine and staged, but if it does the job, its worth it :D

Good luck, hope your eggie is nicely bedazzled too :winkwink:


----------



## kelster823

Delia



> I really hate to say it, but doing the every other day has wore me out

LOL didn't wear me out- but wore DH out..... LOL

and def good luck with all the kids.... whoaaaa


----------



## kelster823

Yip my arse has to go in the office again tomorrow... that just put me in an absolute miserable mood


----------



## nevertogether

just wanted to thank all of you for the supportive words :hugs:

linny - i can't wait to get my maca tin! i got some mail successfully from a UK address today so i'm confident yours will arrive safely too! :) so glad to hear that the spotting is nothing. sit back and relax! :D

kel - stay confident hun. maybe your chart will end up with a :bfp: like linny's!

hope everyone is well!


----------



## Linny

:hugs: kel :D


----------



## Linny

Thanks Never.....how long did it take to get to you? Hope you get it soon :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hmm, i think it was sent out the 26 and got here today, so i will be expecting yours the beginning of next week more than likely. will be a little excitement for me in my 2WW since i have nothing to wait for but the :witch: haha. now i can wait for my maca tin!


----------



## Linny

:haha: yey!!! Didn't think it'd take that long :)


----------



## kelster823

where are all my lovelies? 

I am really in such a crappy mood- I am so tired- all I am doing to yawning and I still have the crampie cramps

well I have a meeting in 5 minutes so I will check back after :)


----------



## SBB

Aw kell hope you feel better :hugs: sorry you've got to go in tomorrow :( 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi laides, just checking in quickly! 

Sparkle - great story! I am laughing so hard right now! Thanks for that!

Dad got here today and is chilling out on the couch with me. Brad of course is stealing him later to go fishing but only for a couple of hours. Dad says is it ok to leave you for so long....LOL....he is so funny!!!!


----------



## kelster823

> Dad says is it ok to leave you for so long

awwww so sweet....

umm yeah NO MEETING- but we did get an email yesterday asking for our items for tomorrow's meeting.... Whatever.....

1 hr I can do it right? 1 HOUR


----------



## dandybrush

kel it was horrific :argh: :haha: i did feel a little silly :blush: not looking forward to the blood test

I dont really want to have pcos :( i want to be normal and fall pg naturally :(

sparkle :rofl: awesome about the new cupboards


----------



## kelster823

umm I BET it was fine and when you walked out of the office you felt a HUGE RELIEF didn't you???????????

of course we all HOPE that you do not have PCOS sweetie... but we wait and see what the blood results are.. maybe you juts need a jump start to one of your hormones


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone....i'm still here and checking in on how you are all doing!

Mr Bojangles....excellent name - I have a Devon Rex cat called Mr Bojangles lol! Anyway my organic maca tablets are 900mg each and I take 2 a day.

Dandy - good luck with your results. I still think I have some sort of PCOS as I only ovulate every 3 months but all tests say I don't have it??!! Anyway I wish you well and hope they get you sorted.

I have taken soy this cycle, i'm cd12 and my cp is high but not soft yet...I have no idea what to expect but am sooo wishing I ovulate in the next week. Been having so many cramps from my ovaries the last few days.


----------



## dandybrush

that sounds positive yazzy :thumbup: fxed for you

yer ok yes kel you were right it is a relief to let the dr take control and help fix me :) hoping it is not pcos but whatever it is I hope its fixable or workable with


----------



## kelster823

hey Yazzy!!! FX that you O soon.. I know the wait is horrid

Dandy- yep such a releif when the doc takes over- now lets just hpe they steer you in the right direction...

I am soooooooooooo tired I know I won't make it long tonight


----------



## nevertogether

temp was 97.8 this morning. two more high temps! finally. i took out the 95.69 i got on CD19 it just made my chart way to ugly, LOL.


----------



## SBB

Yay never - looks very similar to last cycles now! 

It's my birthday today! :D 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

:cake: Happy birthday SBB!! :hugs:

Im just jumping on to say audios :plane: i fly out tomorrow I hope you all have a great week and I'll see you when i get back

Love you girls :cloud9:


----------



## SBB

Thank you Dandy, have an AMAZING time!!! :hugs:

X x x


----------



## kelster823

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY BOOOOOOOOO BUDDY


https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-greet002.gif https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-greet002.gif

I wish you a wonderful wonderful wonderful day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dandy have a wonderful trip


----------



## SBB

Lol thank you Kell :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Linny

:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY SBB!!!!!!

Hope you have lots of nice things planned :D

Never....defo looks like you ovulated hun :hugs:

Dandy....have a fab trip :D

:wave: yazzy and kel :hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

:cake: Happy Birthday SBB!!!

It's my birthday tooo! Gosh- Leos are billiant people :thumbup:

Question for all you gals-
Does sleeping with your mouth open affect your temp?


----------



## kelster823

still in a grump arse mood------------ grrr I wish I could shake it but I can't

DELIA---

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

August is a GREAT month to be born- hee hee sorry ladies.... I just wish mine wouldn't come... wwwwaaaaaa GULP 40.... eeeekkkkkkkk 

not sure, I always assumed they did- so that is why I stopped and went to V temping..... not to mention Jeff HAS to have the ceiling fan on HIGH HIGH and another regular fan blowing on us as well... so umm yeah I have two blankets on me at night :growlmad:

Morning Linny :hi: how is the spotting? I hope it has completely gone away :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Happy birthday to you happy birthday to you happy birthday dear SBB and DEL happy birthday to yoooooou xxxxxx :cake::cake:

Leo's are the best he he he It's my birthday on Sunday he he he.

LINNY how are you today ? :hugs::hugs:

DANDY have a great trip :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: Kel :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Wow it's loads of our birthdays in August! 

Happy Birthday Delia!!! :flower::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::flower:

Kell I hope you snap out of the strop! :lol: I hate it when I'm like that, just can't drag yourself out of it for some reason :( 

x x x


----------



## Linny

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DELIA :cake:

Wow alot of birthdays coming!! 

Kel...thanks for asking the spotting is gone but I was being good and resting all day. Today I'm still off work, and doing a few bits in the house but still taking it alot easier than if I was at work :hugs:

Sparkle...I'm feeling much better today thank you hun :hugs: I was really emotional yesterday, crying everytime I thought about it. Just feel like this bleeding if it continues is gonna ruin my whole experience of my first pregnancy cos I'm scared to go to the loo just in case :( Ah well at least its stopped now, just gotta chill about it i guess. And of course your little story cheered me right up :D


----------



## sparkle05

Glad i was some help linny :rofl:

Enjoy taking it easy. Very soon you will be running around like a headless chicken. Putting the babies milk in the cupboard and the polish in the fridge. Not that i have ever done that :blush: I am having a :coffee: a taking advantage of having the house to myself. Middle lady has gone shopping with friends and little lady has gone on a picnic to the park with her little friend from school and her mum :happydance: Just 30 minutes to go before chaos descends back on the house. :dohh::dohh:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Linny

Sparkle.....did you stay off work when you were last bleeding? 

Ive had yesterday and today off but wanted to go back tomorrow, just scared I'l do more harm than good! Work have been great and told me to come back when I'm ready :)


----------



## sparkle05

The day i started bleeding wednesday was my day off. I took the thursday and friday off and went back on the monday. 

I suppose it depends how you feel. I work in a nursery so didn't really want to do all the bending down and lifting that's involved. Not to mention the kids who use me as a personal bouncy castle.

If your jobs not to strenuous and you feel up to it then that's fine. Just don't over do it :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Linny

No nothing strenuous at work, they've taken me off all duties that involve standing for long periods at a time. I tend to be up and down from my desk but I could leave early I guess! Just don't wanna take the piss really!

Did you have anymore bleeding since? Just scared its gonna keep happening :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

happy birthday sbb and delilah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dandy - have a fab time honey!!!!


----------



## sparkle05

Linny said:


> No nothing strenuous at work, they've taken me off all duties that involve standing for long periods at a time. I tend to be up and down from my desk but I could leave early I guess! Just don't wanna take the piss really!
> 
> Did you have anymore bleeding since? Just scared its gonna keep happening :hugs: :hugs:

No no more bleeding. I am still quite crampy though not really sure what that's about. I had bleeding with my last pregnancy. They never did know what caused it. I'm sure everything will be fine for you linny. It's so scary when you bleed. I ended up with a water infection last time cause i was holding onto it not wanting to wee and wipe. :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Linny

Awwww bless ya! Well don't you be doing that this time! 

Ive had a few small aches and niggles but i think its prob just everything stretching. maybe just mention it to the midwife :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Delilahsown said:


> :cake: Happy Birthday SBB!!!
> 
> It's my birthday tooo! Gosh- Leos are billiant people :thumbup:
> 
> Question for all you gals-
> Does sleeping with your mouth open affect your temp?


SBB and Delilah *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU BOTH *


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Girls...:hugs:
Sorry I've not been on these past 3 days....just been really busy.

Linny....Sending big:hugs: and positive vibes babe:hugs:

Big HappyBirthday wishes for you both SBB and Delia...:cake::hugs:

I haven't read back thru yet...hope you're all ok:hugs:

Not a lot to report from this end unfortunately...looks like I'm heading back down the nightmare anovulatory spotting path...:cry:....I'm feeling really crappy about it to be honest....Just want the the full blown witch now to start over...hopefully she won't keep me waiting too long.

Super Huge :hugs: and Love xxxx


----------



## nevertogether

welsh - i so hope that is not the case! :cry: 

had to post pictures that i got taken today outside of a german helicopter. so cool!
 



Attached Files:







39944_455799575521_535015521_6225374_2360301_n.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 8









40696_455802700521_535015521_6225533_3501070_n.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 8









38546_455800690521_535015521_6225400_2046893_n.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 8









39131_455798715521_535015521_6225355_5036051_n.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TntArs06

:hi: ladies!

Just stopping in to say hello. I have missed being on here everyday. I had a great time in Cali and got into Texas a few hours ago. The drive was a royal pain in the rear! :haha: I hope all you lovely ladies are doing wonderful!

I just saw that we have some birthdays!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! I love birthdays. Teehee :happydance:

AFM- CD49 for me. No AF and tested Monday and :bfn: I am heavily blotted and retaining water. IDK what is going on. I feel like poo but that could be from the drive. Im really crampy, bad backache, and TIRED! Again could be the drive. Oh and I went out with my girlfriends and wore heels and now have bruises on the top of my feet. I've worn these heels before and no issues. So im wondering if my B12 is low from surgery...but im taking B12 vitamins. IDK ladies....any ideas on whats going on????? It sucks not knowing.

Oh I wanted to ask what the anovulatory is all about? :dohh:

Well girls im going to nap and try and recoop. :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> welsh - i so hope that is not the case! :cry:
> 
> had to post pictures that i got taken today outside of a german helicopter. so cool!

I love these pictures! So amazing! I miss being in the military!


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB - Oh happy birthday to you...happy birthday to you...happy birthday dear SBBBBBBBBBBBB.....happy birthday to you!!!

never - so good to see things are back to normal

Dandy - have a good weekend!

AND LET ME BREAK INTO SONG AGAIN......EH HEM...

happy birthday to you...happy birthday to you....happy birthday dear deeeeeeliaaaaaaaa.....happy birthday to you! 

Linny - hunny, I think it best to just relax and try, though I know it probably close to impossible, not to stress to much. 

TNT - maybe if you want go and get a blood test to confirm pg. Anovulatory means you didnt ovulate that cycle.

Never- awesome pics....

Not much here...spent the day on the couch with my dad. It is better to have him here because I defo. not over exerting myself. I can say though that when I start feeling better like this I feel like I am ready to hit the gym again...LOL...I know I cant but my mind is playing tricks on me.


----------



## kelster823

chello---

how was my girls birthday day????????????????? I hope u got everything you wanted???

TNT nice to see ya around- sorry still no AF yet.. dang- but hey you are in Texas? one of my favorite states-- as I am a huge Cowboys fan....

speaking of football-- NEVER---- this Sunday nite pre-season starts and the Cowboys play the Bengals.. woooooooooooo hooooooooooo

love the photos too.. very KEWL

TTC- nice to hear you are feeling better and daddy is taken GOOD CARE of you 

Welshie thanks for adding me on the front- but I just KNOW I am out this cycle- not feeling it AT ALL :(



> Kel...thanks for asking the spotting is gone but I was being good and resting all day

that is wonderful to hear!!! 

ok gona go relax and chill for a bit

MUCHO LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey Kelster, just thought I would pop in. 

Hope everyone is ok, I am an insomniac right now, so looking for new places to visit. :flower:
:hugs::hugs:

Kelster, your chart says 7dpo......you aren't out yet?
:dust:


----------



## kelster823

hey Lucy glad you stopped by--

guys this is Lucy- Lucy this is all my gals :hugs:

I met up with Lucy in the TTC after a Loss forum.. and I told her stop by and say hi to everyone cause ya'll are such wonderful ladies and I love ya all :) 

nope not out yet but like i said just NOT feeling it :(


----------



## Wispyshadow

HEllo!!! Lucy!!!!

Just wanted to stop by before going to bed....I'm wiped out from camping in 101 F weather....it was cooking. Of course my children begged me to roast marshmellows to make smores...so we also had a bonfire in case we weren't sweltering enough. By the time I went to bed I had sticky marshmellow fingers, chocolate under my nails, campfire smoke in my hair and sweat everywhere else. Glad to be home and had a long COLD shower and now to sleep in my soft cushy bed.....YEAH!!!!! I am supposedly O'ing today but I'm a slacker and have PO no S and have not taken one stinkin' temp.....I'm flying by the seat of my pants. 

Nighty night to you all!!!!!

I'll be testing on August 20th;)


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> hey Lucy glad you stopped by--
> 
> guys this is Lucy- Lucy this is all my gals :hugs:
> 
> I met up with Lucy in the TTC after a Loss forum.. and I told her stop by and say hi to everyone cause ya'll are such wonderful ladies and I love ya all :)
> 
> nope not out yet but like i said just NOT feeling it :(

Hi Lucy and welcome:flower:

Kel hun if it helps I so felt the same way this cycle leading up to AF it wasnt till I was late I got some hope! :hugs:


----------



## daisy74

Happy birthday to all,Mine was also today well yesterday now lol 8/5 The big 36 but feeling 25 :)


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs::hugs:

NEVER wow great pictures. Do you have linny's magic maca yet ? 

KELSTER remember when i had my BFP what did i say " i think I'm out I'm just not feeling it " lol. You never know :hugs::hugs::hugs:

LUCY :hi: welcome to the madness of the maca train :hugs::hugs:

DAISY :hi: welcome :hugs::hugs:

TTC hope your starting to feel better :hugs::hugs:

CELTIC how are you ? Hows the sickness ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

LINNY how are you today ? Have you gone back to work ? :hugs::hugs:

SBB, WELSHIE and all the other maca ladies :hi: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks for the nice welcome all you guys! 

This morning I am thinking age is just a number, you are as old as you feel....I am 37 TTC No1...bring it on!!!!:happydance:

TTCbaby, stay away from the gym.....I know the frustration but you get well first!!!:flower:

Hope everyone has a lovely day. :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Chello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hi:

ehh ladies so not feeling it... I can't wake up at normal times so I am not getting right readings.. I woke up at 4:15am and I said crap let me take it cause I gotta pee- it was 97.06 then I went back to sleep for another hour and a half- took it then at my normal time and I got 96.98- so now at this point I am starting to question whether I actually O'd or not..................... I got yesterday morning what seemed like a strong positive OPK again

yes yes yes I am STILL taking them- I just don't trust my body anymore

I am going to break down and buy the digie clearblue monitor for my own piece of mind- I have a bunch of gift cards from my birthday so I can use them- 

ANYHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO enough of my sob ass story

how is everyone today????????


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Lucy & Daisy! Welcome! and :cake: to you too, Daisy!
:hugs: Kel- keep the faith my dear! We still rooting for you!

here is a question for you temping pros-

Im a freight train sleeper- meaning- mouth open, and I SNORE. temp this am was 98.12. I immediately did a vag temp which was 98.44!! which is more accurate?


----------



## sparkle05

OOOOH
KELSTER those positive OV sticks could be something else you know :winkwink:. I used a OV stick at 8 days past OV and it was positive. Didn't think much of it at the time until i read on one of the posts that a pregnancy can sometimes show up on them before a pregnancy test. Keep positive :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB sickness is coming and going im having a very weird day today I feel like the slighest thing will set me off running to get sick and Im so bloated I look huge LOL 

Kel I have heard that as well about OPKS :flower:


----------



## kelster823

I read that too ladies

you guys are just soooo kind, thoughtful, and sooo positive and that is why I love you guys so much :hugs:

so here- my 1st positive is the third from the top- and this sucker was blazing while still wet- and well to me they SEEM to be getting lighter- but not really and then the bottom two were taken yesterday at 4am and then again when I got home at 5pm

so I am just so confused especially with my temps as the last 3 days I have adjusted them due to me getting up so dam early

seriously what do you think BE HONEST PLEASE? I think I have a defect and will be calling the doc next week if AF shows for blood work- I truly think i have a LH problem

in this photo they ALL LOOK DARK 

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/scan0186-1.jpg


----------



## nevertogether

welcome lucy and daisy! :hi:

sparkle - not yet, but i didn't get to check the mail today. will get to see if it's here on monday, which i'm confident it will be. i can't wait! :yipee:

kel - i think the 3rd from the top looks the darkest, but that's just me.. :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

> I immediately did a vag temp which was 98.44!! which is more accurate?

V babe I would go with the V temp


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow so many bdays on this forum on the same day! Happy birthday to you too daisy!

Lucy - welcome to this forum. Hope you stick around with us a bit!

kel - So lovely to see that DPO on your FF ticker!!!! I know you arent so sure and maybe that monitor might be a good idea. I still think you oved though!

Wispy - sounds like you had a hot, sweaty, sticky good time! LOL

celtic, sparkle & SBB - hope you bumpy ladies are doing well today!

Delia - V temp is more reliable esp if you sleep with your mouth open!

never - looks like we could have some cross hairs tomorrow!

nothing up here just checkin in to see how my favorite ladies are doing.


----------



## nevertogether

one more high temp ttc - and it's confirmed. very excited. because since i ovulated so late this cycle...if i ovulate on CD17,18, 19, or 20 next cycle i will still have a shot. just doing my best to take the relaxed approach :) 

i'm a member of a thread that there is about 6 of us just talking, symptoms, etc, around the same cycle. the 4th girl just announced her :bfp: so it's just me and another girl left on the thread.. :cry: depressing!


----------



## CelticNiamh

AHHH hugs Never :hugs: your day will come soon :hugs:

TCC Im good thanks :hugs:

Kel I have no clue about opks I never used them! can you get blood work now to check you have OV Im sure you can!


----------



## nevertogether

happy 8 weeks celtic!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> happy 8 weeks celtic!

AHHH Thanks Hun :hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

Kel- I was just looking at your piccy-

I use those same strips- I've gotten/am getting those same results. It was clearly positive- for about 5 days in a row...then faded out some- then gradually dark, then lighter.... 


hmm......

Don't count yourself out yet love! 

I think then I need to start vag temping....


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow NO ONE is chatting today what is going on? Delia or Kel what brand are you using. I actually remember this happening to me with the answer strips. Freaked me out and I went to OBGYN asking if I had PCOS...


----------



## CelticNiamh

I was just thinking the same thing very quite in here to day! 

Some one else posted this video its brilliant thought I share 
https://topdocumentaryfilms.com/national-geographic-in-the-womb/


----------



## Delilahsown

ttcbaby117 said:


> wow NO ONE is chatting today what is going on? Delia or Kel what brand are you using. I actually remember this happening to me with the answer strips. Freaked me out and I went to OBGYN asking if I had PCOS...

If I can see the label right on kel's - they ARE the answer brand, which were the strips I was using too. the only way I could tell that it wasn't reading right was to do digis at the same time..


----------



## kelster823

Delia

Ahh nope CVS brand- :rofl: TTC yep that is what I am thinking but if both you guys had the same issue then I know it's not just me then :)



took one this morning the test line was way darker then the control line, in fact the control line wasn't even visbale yet.. LOL but IC BFN... :rofl: oh well

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SPAKLE.. hope you are enjoying your day

Celtic happy 8 weeks 

well off to get coffee and then hopefully hang around the pool :) 

c ya


----------



## WelshRose

Hey there Lovelys:hugs:

Sparkle.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY HONEY:cake:
Hope you're being spoilt rotten:hugs:

How's everyone else doing?

Kel...Just stalked your chart babe...I'm feeling optimistic....and keeping the faith:winkwink::hugs:
Just noticed from the bottom of your chart that you used soy this cycle....I've been toying with the idea but....scared:blush::haha: Have you still been taking maca? Is this the first month that you have used soy?....sorry for all the questions babe:hugs:

Well the :witch: flew in with me yesterday so definately another anovulatory:cry:
Just hoping that the maca will sort this cycle out and get me to ovulate again....don't think I could handle waiting another 6mths like last time:dohh:

Hope you're all ok and having a fab weekend:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

happy birthday sparkle!

linny - i am so anxious to get the maca. i hope i have a slip in my box tomorrow telling me i got a package! eek!

welsh - sorry to hear this one an anovulatory :hugs: i hope that the maca sorts everything out!


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs: Hope you are all ok :hugs::hugs:

Well what a day. Ella woke up with chicken pox this morning Aggggh. Ella goes mad when she has a tiny scratch so you can imagine what she was like when she woke up covered in spots :dohh::dohh: Oh my days.
Moaning child aside i have had a nice birthday. Had some lovely presents :happydance::happydance:

WELSHIE sorry the wicked :witch: got you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

KELSTER thanks for the FB message :hugs::hugs: Thinking lots of positive thoughts for your :bfp: this month :hugs::hugs:

:hi: to all the other maca ladies :hugs::hugs:

I'm off for a shower and bed i am creamed crackered today :blush:


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: never i just saw you up top lol.Hope your magic maca is there waiting for you tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

sparkle05 said:


> Hello ladies :hugs::hugs: Hope you are all ok :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well what a day. Ella woke up with chicken pox this morning Aggggh. Ella goes mad when she has a tiny scratch so you can imagine what she was like when she woke up covered in spots :dohh::dohh: Oh my days.
> Moaning child aside i have had a nice birthday. Had some lovely presents :happydance::happydance:
> 
> WELSHIE sorry the wicked :witch: got you :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> KELSTER thanks for the FB message :hugs::hugs: Thinking lots of positive thoughts for your :bfp: this month :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hi: to all the other maca ladies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm off for a shower and bed i am creamed crackered today :blush:

Happy Birthday Sparkle :hugs:

Hello to every one else :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - just popping in quickly! Me and OH have been lounging all day...My dad left today and it is pouring rain....as you can imagine this place is rather boring without sea and sun. Anyhow..hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Delilahsown

:cake: Happy Birthday Sparkle!!! Hope you've had a splendid day!


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

Hope you're all ok:hugs:

Kel....I'm eagerly waiting to stalk you....and hear about any :test: results:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Hey hey Welshie!!!

to answer your first question. yep first time ever taking soy this cycle- I went for the 120mg each day- so I popped 3 pills each morning
and yes I stopped taken maca- but Jeff is still taken it 

ehh temp starting to drop- feeling very doubtful now.. and I did take a IC this am and it was a BFN :(

sorry the frigin witch got you sweetie- gettin' frustrating isn't.. grrrrrrrrr :hugs: I say give the soy a shot- won't hurt.... I didn't feel a thing :lol:

ok gotta get my coffee and it's off to work

talk to everyone later


----------



## Dee7509

Hi Ladies,

May I join you? I'm taking maca this month for the first time. I've read some of the thread but it's a long one so may take me some time to catch up!

I'm taking the Nature's Way Maca with 350mg of maca root extract and 100mg of Maca root. The dosage is 4 per day.

Does this sound okay?

Hope you'll have me :flower:.


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks for that Babe:hugs:
I'm still keeping everything crossed that there's a rise tomorrow sweetie:hugs:

It is getting a tad frustrating now...cant believe we've been on this damn rollercoaster for 2yrs now:dohh:....Just hoping and praying that Gail is right:winkwink::lol:

Why'd you stop taking the Maca hun?
I'm still in two minds about the soy....think I might just stick with daily Maca until christmas and then go and jump up and down at the docs....again:dohh:
These past two cycles I've messed around with it, the one I didn't hey presto...living by the textbook:lol: I must not forget it rescued me from the deep dark depths of spotting/bleeding anovulatory hell....time and faith...I think is what's required:lol:

Have a good day Chickidee and catch you later.....Mwah xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Welcome Dee:hugs:....Of course we'll have you hun....Next stop on the Maca Train is BFP Central:winkwink:....well hopefully.....eventually.....with a lotta laughs along the way:winkwink::lol:
This thread is full of amazing girls....we're all here to support and answer any questions.

The dosage sounds about right hun...I think. I take capsules from creative nature and they are 500mg of maca root....I take the max dose that they recommend of 6 a day but that really is a personal thing....see how you get on and maybe adjust accordingly:hugs: Definately give it a minimum of 3mths thou.

:hugs:


----------



## Dee7509

Thanks WelshRose, I've decided to start out with one or two per day and then increase to four if I feel okay. I'm CD2 today. Does it usually bring Ovulation forward?


----------



## WelshRose

I'm hoping that some of the other girls will be able to answer this better for you hun....

I took it for 3mths and it managed to end a 7mth phase of anovulation and continual spotting/bleeding...I ov cd18 that cycle which is in normal range for me with a LP of 12days again normal for me. The next cycle I took it everyday and it brought Ov forward to cd14and gave me a 14day LP...that has never happened before:yipee:
The last two cycles I have messed around just experimenting one where i took it until Ov and then stopped....resulted in spotting from 9dpo and back down to a 12day LP, and this last cycle where I didn't take it in the week leading up to when I should of Ov and I then actually didn't Ov:dohh: Needless to say for me I'm taking it everyday from now on!:dohh::lol:....and will then watch when I Ov.

I to started on a reduced dose of 4tablets and then increased to 5 before taking the 6 in the cycle where it sorted me out.

:hug:


----------



## kelster823

Hey Dee welcome!!!! sounds ok to me 

Welshie- I just wanted to stop to see what my body would do without all that stuff being put in it... I just needed a break since I have been taking everything since Dec of last year

it is a horrible rollercoater ride--- what is making me very doubtful is I started getting those ever so faint positive by now the last time....I know every PG is different 

hey where is SBB been? she hasn't checked in since her bday- hopefully everything is ok and she is just busy with the house and all


----------



## WelshRose

Hmmm You're right Kel...hope it is just housey things....SBB Let us know all is ok sweets:hugs:

I completely understand Kel about giving your body a break from all the pills....I stopped the b complex, multivits and iron+vit c tablets a while ago.

Now I've realised that for the time being my hormonal balance seems dependant on Maca:dohh:....Why did I have to experiment huh...silly girl:loopy:

You're right Kel every pg is different and rates increase differently each time as well....lets hope it's just a slow rise going on in there....if not I'd love the company on the September testing dates:hugs::winkwink:


----------



## kelster823

> if not I'd love the company on the September testing dates


I'll be right there with ya sweetie.... :hugs:



> Why did I have to experiment huh...silly girl

me too--- I just wish I could find the right stuff for me.... 

AF shows this week- I am calling my GYN and I want them - umm no they WILL do my bloods at different times of my cycle.....

enough is enough- especially with me constantly having cramps since 3DPO.... not all day but enough for me to notice


----------



## WelshRose

These doctors should just listen to us hun shouldn't they huh?!:lol:
We're almost specialists in the field...and certainly are of our own bodies:thumbup:

All my gyne does is tell me to stop charting because it increases stress:hissy: I've yet to tell her putting myself as much in the dark as she seems to be is a whole lot more stressful:dohh::lol: I guess if you have uninformed patients then when better excuse for doing jack for her fat cat salary:growlmad:....oooh sorry for the rant there babe...it just came out:shy::rofl:


----------



## kelster823

I hear ya.. I think they get Pee Oded at US because we are the ones going into the office and telling them what we need.. LOL

when I had my consult after the last MC I asked my dr.. Dr Tweddel, yes that is his name LOL if I should come in for bloods with my next cycle-especially since my progestrone levels are so low- he said that is not necessary- but when I rang to call in my prescription for my pre-natals I spoke to the nurse in the office and told her about my situtatuion that I don't think I am going to O this cycle (that UGLY June one I had) she said that I should come in for my bloods....


WTF.... someone get something straight here cause I wanna a lil one and it seems no one is giving me an answer

OK I just stepped off my Soap Box :rofl:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, I quite agree WelshRose, Doc's don't give us enough credit to know what is going on in our own bodies. They should be glad we know so much about it, it makes their jobs easier after all! :hugs:

All I know is, if I lose another, they will NEVER get rid of me. xxxx


----------



## WelshRose

Definately agree with you there Lucy:thumbup:.....It could be in the headlines....women carry out stake out in Gyne's offices in England, Wales and US:haha:

I had to laugh...when I went in for my hysteroscopy my gyne came to see me before I went in and said they were querying retained products...WTH...my last mc was a couple of weeks short of a year ago at this point. She then went on about stopping charting....blah de blah. So when she finished and my head had stopped spinning quite so fast I said to her so if it is retained products then you'll start the tests then...she kinda went "Oh um"....I interrupted at this point and said as that would be my third mc! She couldn't really say anything then. It wasn't retained products thou thankfully.

:hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Crikey why do they have such an attitude? They are supposed to be there to help us, it doesn't really inspire confidence when even THEY don't know what's going on!!!! :wacko:

I was reading on here about the hysteroscopy, sounds horrible, why do you have to have it.....I hope I never do...gulp.....I am a pierced and tattoed complete wimp.....doesn't make sense I know.....:headspin:

I think a stake out is def on the cards! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :D sorry for not checking in I was away for the weekend and I have slept all day today because I am so tired!! Just getting up to do a few bits and I will catch up later :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Linny

:wave: How are we all! been stalking my girls and making sure your all ok!!

Kel....:hugs: I shall keep some PMA for you babe! Were so due some more :bfp: If :witch: flys in though defo push for those blood tests :)

Sparkle....HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY :cake: Hope you had a fab day.....poor Ella though (I LOVE that name.....its on my list :D)

Never....Pleeeeeeeease say its here........???!! I REALLY hope it turns up in one piece :)

Welsh....sorry about the dirty DIRTY :witch: :hugs: :hugs: I'm feeling good about the xmas tree senario........come on Gail :)

SBB.....sounds like a lovely weekend away! I don't have to do anything without feeling tired, thought this was supposed to pass :(

Hope everyone had a great weekend :D


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Hey girls :D sorry for not checking in I was away for the weekend and I have slept all day today because I am so tired!! Just getting up to do a few bits and I will catch up later :hugs:
> 
> X x x

umm you so can't go away and not tell anyone :rofl:

hope you had a great weekend... :winkwink:

thanks Linny :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

nothing yet linny, i'm getting very anxious! :blush:


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls :D sorry for not checking in I was away for the weekend and I have slept all day today because I am so tired!! Just getting up to do a few bits and I will catch up later :hugs:
> 
> X x x
> 
> umm you so can't go away and not tell anyone :rofl:
> 
> hope you had a great weekend... :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: I thought I told you :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls :D sorry for not checking in I was away for the weekend and I have slept all day today because I am so tired!! Just getting up to do a few bits and I will catch up later :hugs:
> 
> X x x
> 
> umm you so can't go away and not tell anyone :rofl:
> 
> hope you had a great weekend... :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I thought I told you :haha:
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

noooooooooooooo, lol wellllllll you told me a while ago you were going camping.. was this the camping weekend?


----------



## WelshRose

Hey SBB...glad you had a good weekend lovely...even more glad that you're back with us:hugs:

Linny....Thank-you chick....I'm loving that scenario to:winkwink:
How are you doing?...All bleeding/spotting settled down now?

Lucy...I had to have it to see if there was any polyps/fibroids...there weren't but she done a D&C at the same time cos my lining was really thick. It was Ok....I'm just petrified of GA:dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

:hi: Hello lovely maca ladies!!!

I AM HOME! What a great vaca it was. I am super beat and have a MOUNTAIN of laundry to do. :haha::winkwink::winkwink: Still no :af: and tested this morning and :bfn: so I called my dr to see whats going on with my body. You could blow on me and I would get a bruise...thats how bad im brusing:haha::haha: So i know im out this cycle just wanna know whats wrong with my blood. I wish I was temping so I could know more. CD53 is long for me. I didn't think my cycle would do this as the last surgery I had I started that month. sooo IDK....haha:haha::dohh:

How is everyone else doing? 

-welsh- sorry your out this cycle hun. :hugs: FX that is works out next cycle.

Kel- Sorry for the temp drop. Maybe your gyn can help out and get things situated. :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

It's quiet in here tonight girls.....where are you all:cry::lol:

So glad you had a good holiday TNT:hugs:
I've just got thru my mountain of ironing today...made everest look like a pimple:dohh::lol:
What did the doc say about your bruising hun....and absent witch? Hope they get you all sorted soon:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey WelshRose, what is GA? Sorry I have yet to learn all the lingo. 

It has been generally quiet everywhere here tonight....:wacko:
:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

General Anasthetic (?sp) Hun:hugs:

Not sure where everyone is?

How are you getting on with the Maca hun?

:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

hi I am here

Welshie

Lucy isn't taking Maca.. :lol: we started talking over in the TTC after a Loss forum and I told her to stop by in here because everyone is SOOO sweet and helpful :)

TNT oh I hope they find out what is going on with yoru cycle... and the brusing but GLAD you had a nice vakay!!! good to see you back


----------



## WelshRose

You missed an important word out of that sentence babe....yet!:winkwink::rofl:

How are you feeling sweets?


----------



## kelster823

> You missed an important word out of that sentence babe....yet

LOL yeah you never know, we may get Lucy to join on the Maca train... hee hee even though I am not on it right now :winkwink:

sent you a PM darlin'


----------



## WelshRose

I just replied babe....sorry I was slow to reply my pm alert pop-ups seem to have stopped:dohh:


----------



## kelster823

WelshRose said:


> I just replied babe....sorry I was slow to reply my pm alert pop-ups seem to have stopped:dohh:


:winkwink: :hugs: :friends:


----------



## TntArs06

Welsh- I hear ya on the mt everest! :haha: I called the dr and had to leave a message with the nurse. They haven't called back. So who knows. 

Kel- vacay was wonderful! Why aren't you taking your maca again? Sorry I must of missed a thread or something.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey guys, I was googling Maca, sounds like it is a good thing to take for more than TTC. I am taking Agnus Castus to try and ease the REALLY bad PMS I have had since coming off BC last year. I think it helps but maybe things are calming down as my hormones are settling down after stopping BC. :happydance:

WelshRose, I would have em knock me out any day, I can't stand pain! :wacko:

I think the thing I most need help with is how to keep the bean in there once it is created! :shrug: 

Hope everyone is having a nice evening, I am learning such alot being on here. Thanks for inviting me Kell, hope you are ok. :flower:
:dust::dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies...just popping in to say hi.....nothing to say really just wanted to see how you wonderful ladies are doing! I hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## kelster823

TNT just giving myself a break and I wanna see what my body does without it.. I started taken Maca back in January--

I was at one point on----------- Vitex- but changed over to Femaprin-Pre-natals-Maca Root powder form- multi vitamins, and I forget what else.. 

I needed to slow down- ...I was popping so many different pills at once

this is my first cycle without the Maca

Lucy- ahh vitex.. Maca is very good for both men and women.. it is not an herb but a veggie root


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies...just popping in to say hi.....nothing to say really just wanted to see how you wonderful ladies are doing! I hope you all had a great weekend!

HEY BABE!!!! how ya feeling????????????? miss you


----------



## TntArs06

Hey TTCbaby I have missed ya on here! I hope you are well and healing up just fine after surgery. :hug:

Kel- I hear ya on ALL the pills!! I feel like im a walking herb store! :haha: Well hopefully a break will be what you need.

Welsh- Are you getting surgery? If so, for what? If you dont mind me askin? :hugs: Just wondering sense you were talking to lucy about GA! 

Lucy- :hi: hunni!! Welcome here. I love it here and have LOVED my maca. I feel so great taking it. I think it has helped with my endo pain so maybe it will help with the PMS.:hug:


----------



## Whitbit22

I know someone asked this a while back.. and you guys get this a lot but could all the ladies who take/have taken the capsules help suggest a kind and/or dosage to take? I see a bunch of them that are 800 mg organic capsules and there's 100 in there just wondering if I should try these. Thanks in advance! :hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

Whitbit22 said:


> I know someone asked this a while back.. and you guys get this a lot but could all the ladies who take/have taken the capsules help suggest a kind and/or dosage to take? I see a bunch of them that are 800 mg organic capsules and there's 100 in there just wondering if I should try these. Thanks in advance! :hugs:

WHAT?? Oh Whit....:hugs:

thinking of you!


----------



## kelster823

Whit :hugs:

I sent you a link what I buy... I buy it quanities of 3 bottles at a time and I took 2 pills each am............... but I know some of the girls take a larger dose


----------



## Whitbit22

Thank you! Im still debating as there are some 800 capsules and would be nice to only have to take two. LOL


----------



## nevertogether

whit - everywhere i've read recommended dosage is 1,500mg - 3,000mg. i took 2 800mg ones and a half of another every day.

i get to try with DH next month whit. hoping your little angel gives you another :bfp: very soon and we can be bump buddies. :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

YAY!! That sounds awesome I'm SO happy for you :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Whitbit22 said:


> YAY!! That sounds awesome I'm SO happy for you :)

Hey hun :hugs: I took two at first then on my second and third month taking it I upped it to 4 per day. 


Well girls I wont be on line for a few days, off camping today for a few days! Im looking forward to it! :happydance:

you all take care while Im gone:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

Whit.....I'm so sorry sweetheart:hugs::hugs: I take 6 x 500mg tablets...all in the morning...so technically only one maca experience:winkwink::thumbup:

TNT....Hope they get back to you soon babe:hugs: No, no ops coming up...talking in the past tense about my hysteroscopy and D&C....thankfully:winkwink::lol:

TTC....Hiya sweetie....how's it all going? Hope the weeks aren't ticking by too slowly hun....October will soon be here:hugs:

Never....Didn't you have a prediction for September?.....So happy that you're getting to see DH Babe....:hugs::hugs:

Kel....What's that temp up to sweets? Eagerly waiting to stalk:hugs::hugs:

Delia....How are you doing lovely?

Hi to everyone else.....when is Dandy home...anybody know?

AFM....witch is still very resident:dohh:....I'm bored with it now:lol:

Have a good day ladies:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Celtic....we must have been typing at the same time.....hope you have a fab time camping:hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey girls, I have been googling Maca again and it looks like quite the wonder herb! Tnt, you are right, it really is supposed to help with PMS symptoms, also with energy levels, sleep patterns, and even has been reported to bring temps to a normal range - I have felt since starting to temp that mine seem a bit on the low side. :wacko:

I may be getting on the Maca train! Can you take it after Ov when TTC? 

And do you really have to stop and have a month off after 3 months on? 

The agnus Castus is really not doing so much for my PMS, which I never had before I went on BC, but is pretty bad every month now. :growlmad:

The best things it says is an increase in energy levels, which I do have alot of trouble with as the hormones fluctuate. Wow I am glad you put me onto this Kell. Gonna go and google some more now. :happydance:

How's it going today Kell? 

Welsh - know what you mean, I got AF last week after MC, had been convinced I was preg again..it's horrible. :hugs:
:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Lucy:hugs:
You can most definately take it after Ov hun and they even say it's safe in pregnancy as well...I would definately consider taking it for 1st tri next time...until the placenta takes over progesterone anyway. I don't think any of the pg girls on here have continued with it in pg thou.
I haven't stopped taking it for a month hun....I figured that it forms a staple part of the inca people's diet...so they probably don't have a month off:dohh::lol:

Let us know what you discover whilst googling....never tire of hearing the benefits:lol:
If you decide to get some I get mine from https://www.creative-nature.co.uk they are really fast at delivery...even the standard royal mail option:thumbup: Be careful thou as they do the powder form in various sizes as well as the capsules...capsules everytime for me:thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi Welshie :wave:

I'm definitely going to continue to take it with my next pregnancy. I have a slight hormonal imbalance anyway that the docs cant figure out, so I guess it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Welshie, :flower:

I think it has too many benefits to be ignored, even athletes take it to increase performance and stamina! I think I am going to order some, when should I start taking it? Day one of next cycle? Glad you can take in pregnancy. Maybe it will help the bean stick? I am willing to try anything, since I have no answers anyway yet - Whit I will do the same as you. :flower:

Even if I don't get my BFP for a few cycles, I would dearly love to get rid of this awful PMT, I have the lot every month! Cravings, mood swings, BB sore, massive bloating.....I hate it! :growlmad:

In googling, it said the Inca people take it their whole life, and the women stay fertile a lot longer than we do! 

In a way I wish I had never gone on the pill, I feel it has totally messed up my hormonal system, and every time it starts to straighten out, I have a MC and am back to square one! :nope:
I know the sensible thing would be to wait 6 months for my hormones to recover, and then TTC, but I can't wait that long!!!

Yes, the Maca train is coming and I am going to get onboard! :hugs::dust:


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Whit lovely:hugs:
How are you doing?:hugs:

I just found this article https://www.associatedcontent.com/article/269730/the_side_effects_of_maca_root_during.html?cat=5

I definately will continue until the end of first tri....maybe even thru 2nd as well....the only thing that puts me off using it the whole way thru is that I'm pretty sure I've read that women that take it throughout can have larger babies....After almost needing a stitch with Callum at only 3lb 13oz....I dread to think....:shock::dohh::rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

Lucy1973 said:


> Thanks Welshie, :flower:
> 
> I think it has too many benefits to be ignored, even athletes take it to increase performance and stamina! I think I am going to order some, when should I start taking it? Day one of next cycle?

You could start taking it straight away babe....it's a everyday kinda thing:thumbup:



Lucy1973 said:


> Yes, the Maca train is coming and I am going to get onboard! :hugs::dust:

:wohoo::wohoo:.....Budge up everyone....Lucy is coming onboard!!:happydance:

....told you Kel there was a YET word in that sentence last night:winkwink::rofl:


----------



## Whitbit22

WelshRose said:


> Hiya Whit lovely:hugs:
> How are you doing?:hugs:
> 
> I just found this article https://www.associatedcontent.com/article/269730/the_side_effects_of_maca_root_during.html?cat=5
> 
> I definately will continue until the end of first tri....maybe even thru 2nd as well....the only thing that puts me off using it the whole way thru is that I'm pretty sure I've read that women that take it throughout can have larger babies....After almost needing a stitch with Callum at only 3lb 13oz....I dread to think....:shock::dohh::rofl:

I'd have to say I wouldnt care if the baby was 15 pounds :happydance:

:rofl:

Doing ok hun, think the worst is over.. thanks for asking.

BTW, welcome lucy!!


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:....You're completely right babe of course....healthy and here is all that matters:hugs:

I'm glad you're doing ok sweets....just know that we're all here for you whenever:hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey Whit, Are you MC now? Sorry I ready your date the UK way round, but you guys read it the other way. So sorry, it awful I know. I had my last one 6 weeks ago, I feel so much better for being on here.....I was getting quite down about things until I met all these girls. Yesterday I didn't even get upset in the supermarket with all the babies and preg girls everywhere, that is progress! 

Anyway thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Yes unfortunately. I honestly cant believe I am taking it so well. I felt it inside the whole time something wasnt quite right. Pretty sure it was a blighted ovum. So sorry for your loss as well hun. The only thing to do is to hop back on the bandwagon! :winkwink: 

I must say that is a feat, dont know if Id be able to look a pregnant lady in the face!!


----------



## Lucy1973

That's because you are going through it right now, even 2 weeks ago, every time I saw a preg woman on TV or in real life, I actually felt pain in my chest.:wacko:

I can't see my pregnant friend anymore, she was two weeks ahead of me and is happily 17 weeks now. It reminds me how robbed and cheated I feel, and angry too. :growlmad:

It gets easier with time, and our time will come, we just have to keep trying. :hugs::hugs:

Thinking of you, gotta go to work now and do interviews all day, hurray! :dohh:

Take care :flower::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

PS I just ordered in my Maca, in a few days I will be on the train. I feel like it's a really positive thing to do, I look forward to feeling more energised!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks hun, have a good day! You will love maca!


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies... 

Just popping on real quick, haven't caught up! 

Lucy welcome and glad you're gettin on the maca train!! 

Whit Hun I'm so sorry :hugs: I didn't know you'd lost your little bean :cry: hope you're doing ok sweetie... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

well well haven't we been a talkative bunch this morning

temp drop, BFN, and stop taking my progestrone cream, so she will be here within two days

once again I am gutted- but on to the next cycle..... Soy again- DIGIE fertility monitor and bloods

Lucy- so you decided- good for you- you will like Maca

I pulled out my bag of the organic powder form- ugh I just don't know if I should

Linny you took both Maca AND soy???

Whit == how ya feeling today sweetie??????????? still soo thinking of you and like I said before I am always here to listen if you just need to spill your guts out :hugs:

Welshie- yep you were right :) 

Hey ya SBB- boy you must be a very busy lady these days 

Morning to all the other ladies that haven't checked in yet :hi:


----------



## SBB

Sorry kell I promise I'll catch up later!! Was soooo tired yesterday I was only up a few hours and back to bed! 

I had my scan today! :D guess what?!?!?! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

BABY JESUS is correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

dangit don't LEAVE and leave us hangin'


----------



## SBB

Lol ok... It's a boy! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Wow....CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR LIL PRINCE:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I bet you're both made up hun....was it a complete suprise thou because you had been thinking pink hadn't you...or had that changed recently?

Anyway....Glad your wee lil man is ok....:hugs::wohoo::cloud9:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Kel...:hugs:
Sorry about the temp drop babe:hugs:....glad I have you for company thou on the testing page:hugs:

So you got the yucky powder out of the cupboard...have you done anything with it?? 

My :witch: is really weird this month....started light and have now had 3days of medium flow...just hoping that it's all gonna stop on its own at this point. Usually I'm back to light on cd4 with spotting on cd6&7:shrug:

:hug:


----------



## SBB

Yeh we'd sort of changed our minds and thought it was a boy... 

I'm v pleased! Would like a girl next time so I can use my girls name, and she will have a big brother :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Damn kel sorry about your temp drop :( 

We have agent coming to take photos so I have to tidy up now, but promise I'll catch up later 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

That definately sounds like a plan Babe:thumbup::lol:
So glad all went ok...do you have scan pics?:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Lol ok... It's a boy! :happydance:
> 
> X x x

WOW WOW WOW a BOY!!!! awwwwwwwwwwww congrats..... I really thought it was gonna be a girl for you for some odd reason

that is wonderful- what did Danny say???

didn't you say you have Parker as a choice for a boy?'s name?? 


that's ok Welshie.... like I said onto another cycle :) ahhh BOOT the POOT... I really wanted an April babe but May will do too.. even though I have a butt load of May birthdays and FORGET June----- holy hell IF I do that will make birthday #8 for June and well getting PG in Oct is OUT sooo out.... do not want a summer baby... ummm nope 

I took it out of the pantry but didn't do anything with it yet


----------



## WelshRose

I think for me perfect months would be april thru to October....:lol: Listen to us if only it was that easy huh....everybody would be adding one to their shopping list:dohh::lol:....we'll get there thou babe:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

LOL I know I can't be chosey but mannnnnnnnnnnnnnn I really wanted an April babe.. :rofl:

I am a summer baby and it suxed for me... I got everything LAST and never got to celebrate my birthday at school :( however, it would be awesome to be off on maternity leave durnig the summer months :)


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey Kell, sorry about your temp drops, sucks don't it! :dohh:

I am awaiting my Maca, I want to have more energy damn it, and no more PMT!!!:wacko:

If I get my BFP in a few weeks, you can have a May baby with me! :happydance: Let's hope eh? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

That's great SBB, must be amazing to see an actual baby on a scan! :thumbup:

Hopefully it will happen for us all soon. :hugs::dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - I have been off of Maca now for 1 month I have read it is good to take a break of about a month or so. I think I will get back on it in a couple of weeks...what about you?? Sorry about that damn temp drop...but it looks like your cycles are going back to normal which is good.

Whit - oh no, I am so sorry for your loss....never is right on the dosage. I was at abut 2400mgs for the first week then the bottle told me to decrease to about 12-1800mgs. 

Welsh - come on af

Celtic - have fun camping

delia - hi hun, hope you are doing well.

TNT - thanks I am healing up nicely.....

Lucy - I must say that the maca made my temps really regulate themselves, I had more energy, and yes I took it through my entire cycle.

SBB - OMG....that is such wonderful news....A lil Boy! AWWWWWW!!!

AFM - cousin gets here today. We will be hanging low for the week, cant wait!


----------



## kelster823

ehh what ya gonna do Lucy... ?/?/?/? but sure I'll be a bump buddy for May :)

TTC- oh have fun with your cousin :) umm not sure if or when I will start back up again, my temps went normal after O beause I had been taking my progestrone cream and you can see by my chart how my temps started to increase ever so slightly while I was on it.... NOTHING like my March cycle where I obviously O'd properly and my body did the right thing

:rofl: maybe I am a 6 month'r..... so maybe August will be my lucky month


----------



## Linny

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Jesus is a BOY, yey to team :blue:

Awww SBB you must be soooo pleased to finally know, can't wait for pics :hugs:

:wave: and welcome Lucy!! Glad to hear your boarding the maca train :happydance: I had bad pms after coming off the pill, plus a million other problems.......short LP, spotting, irregular cycles, late ovulation. We tried 10 mths with lots of different things...B100, B6, AC and nothing seemed to help. Then in early April I started maca and within 3 weeks when Af came i had hardly any pms :thumbup: Had more energy too and of course end of May i got my :bfp: I'm not saying its a miracle pill, but its worth a shot :D

Kel....Awww I'm an April babe :hugs: Yep i used soy and maca together.......stupid STUPID temp drop :hugs: :hugs:

Never.....any joy??? 

Whit...:hugs: Its sooo good to see you around here, think your being amazing and strong :hugs:

:wave: welshie.....grrrrr hope the wicked :witch: buggers off soon and maca does its stuff next month :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

linny - i got my maca today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee:

kel - sorry for the temp drop honey, but i'm glad to see you are handling it well! let's bring on those september :bfp:'s what do ya say future bump buddy!!!

sbb - oh yay a boy! how awesome. that is what DH and i want!

hope everyone else is doing well. i'm having eye surgery tomorrow so kind of nervous, but it comes with 7 days of time off so thats good haha.


----------



## kelster823

Thanks Linny maybe I just might do that

Never- what do you need eye surgery for??? okey dokey another Sept bump buddy SOUNDS GREAT to me :)


----------



## nevertogether

kel - it's just PRK im having the surgery to adjust my eye sight so that i don't have to wear glasses.


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> kel - it's just PRK im having the surgery to adjust my eye sight so that i don't have to wear glasses.

OH KEWL... that surgery is a piece of cake babe.... my dad had it and felt NOTHING....


----------



## Linny

Wahoooooooooooo!!!!

Oh never I'm so happy you got it and it made the journey to you in one piece!!! Now it better work its magic on you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SBB

Kell no not Parker - think you made that up :haha: 

We really like Sam, which also happens to be my sisters name! Well, Samantha, but we call her Sam. That's cool though we're still gonna use it! 

Danny v pleased but I really don't think he minded either way - just happy it's ok! 

You crack me up Kell - I want an April baby!! :rofl: you'll be happy whenever it's due! I loved being a summer baby, always had a sunny party and in teens/20's it's great! Admittedly not great being the youngest while at school, but it's great now :D 

Lucy the Maca really helped with my PMT - I got awful mood swings :blush: I hope it helps you! How long have you been TTC? I hope you get your sticky bean very soon :hugs: 

How you doing Welshie? Sorry AF got you :( hopefully your xmas prediction is right and baby jesus will be popping out just as you get your bfp!! 

TTC - thank you! How are you feeling now? How much longer before you can ttc again? 

Never - yay you got the Maca!!! What's the eye surgery for? sounds scary! Hope it goes ok :hugs: 

Linny how are you doing? I keep forgetting - are you finding out the gender? How is your OH these days? Has he cheered up?! 



Ok girls here's my scan pic :D 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







Baby Jesus 20+3.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nevertogether

kel - thanks for the words of encouragement!! :hugs:

linny - i'm so happy too! i'm probably going to wait until next week to take it though after i'm healed up from the surgery. eek i can't wait!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - Yeah I think I will get back on it but am not sure when, I feel like if I do it I should be on it before I start ttc again. 

never - g/l on the surgery tomorrow, I have heard it isnt bad!!!!


----------



## SBB

Lol Never you answered my question while I was typing :haha: that's cool I know a few people who've had it and they all said it was a breeze! So don't worry :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

SBB - tooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB - well I am going on vacation on Sept 25th for 8 days and will start trying that month. I think that will be suffcient. GL on getting that house sold...


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww look at that scan!!!! How wonderful!


----------



## kelster823

where the hell did I get Parker from then... OH WELL :rofl: 

what a handsome devil HE is.. :)

TTC grrrrrr maybe I should start again as soon as AF shows... but going with the powder as that is what I was taking before my March cycle and lookie what happend :winkwink: oh hell maybe I just might start today


----------



## nevertogether

linny - i loveee the note and thank you for the IC's honey! you are too too sweet!! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Kell how come you had stopped the Maca? 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

sbb - i stopped this whole cycle as well. just to give my body a little break from all the ttc supplements. i haven't taken anything :)


----------



## Lucy1973

SSB, what a great pic.....how exciting!!! Yes I am looking forward to a month without PMT so bad I wanna kill someone, and I won't even go into the bloating, BB pain, no energy blahhhhh
I came off pill last Christmas and been TTC first one ever since. I had two completely diff kinds of MC's, so hoping I work properly and the third will stick! :wacko:

Kell, get back on the Maca, you know it makes sense! (gee and I didn't even take it yet). It is winging its way to me now...:happydance:

NeverT - good luck on the surgery....eeeekk but I am sure it will be fine! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Never I guess it's good to give your body a break! 

Lucy I know exactly what you mean - I literally want to kill someone when I have PMT - it's awful! My AF was sooo heavy and painful on CD1 as well and Maca made that better.. 

Sorry for your losses :( I hope they were just bad luck and next time you'll have a sticky little bean! :D 

x x x


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks SBB, I am thinking so, trying to be positive. If not, at least the docs will have a look at me then. :wacko:

My PMT last week, after MC was truly bad, I was raging for days, whenever I got in the car road rage would ensue, it got so bad I almost wanted to bang my head off the wall.....how terrible....I would love to get rid of that....:wacko: 

Thankyou, the next bean better stick! :winkwink:

You must be so chuffed with your lil boy! :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Kell how come you had stopped the Maca?
> 
> x x x

wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllll :rofl: if you checked in more often and not be soooooooooooooo tired all the time... bahhhhahahahahhahhhahhhaaaa

just kidding hee hee hee MUAHHHHHHHHHHH 

I just wanted to take a break- if you look at my charts- I stopped in March :bfp: started up again after the MC and just look at my horrid temps!!! so I stopped this last cycle and well I just mixed some powder up and is chillin' in the fridge right now

ok ok ok I am back on it Lucy :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol kell I'm sorry!! I knew you'd stopped I just couldn't remember why!! :haha: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Lucy1973 said:


> Thanks SBB, I am thinking so, trying to be positive. If not, at least the docs will have a look at me then. :wacko:
> 
> My PMT last week, after MC was truly bad, I was raging for days, whenever I got in the car road rage would ensue, it got so bad I almost wanted to bang my head off the wall.....how terrible....I would love to get rid of that....:wacko:
> 
> Thankyou, the next bean better stick! :winkwink:
> 
> You must be so chuffed with your lil boy! :hugs:

I am sooooo chuffed, just feel so lucky! Can't believe I've made it to 20 weeks! I was convinced for years I'd never even be able to get pregnant! 
I had a chemical the month before my bfp but have never had a MC... I feel so much for all you girls who have... I know it must be truly awful :cry: 

Yeh I hate that type of PMT, it's awful for everyone around you but even worse for you. I would get myself so angry and then start crying, but so stressed it would actually physically hurt my head to cry! Then I'd have an awful headache, puffy eyes, and still be in a foul mood!! 

I have high hopes that Maca is going to sort it out for you! 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

SBB....Awww....god he's gorgeous already.....WelshRose has made history I think...witch present and definately pinging ovaries:haha::lol:

Kel....:wohoo:....glad to have you back on the train babe:hugs:

Never....Hope the eye surgery goes ok tomorrow sweets....will be thinking of you:hugs:

TTC....enjoy the time with your cousin chick...can't wait to have you 'properly' back amongst us sweets....Roll on October:hugs:

Linny....How are you doing sweets?

Linny and SBB.....I'm hoping and praying that that blinking prediction comes true....it all seems so perfect and quite by accident possible...we always put our tree up on a set date which would be test day....and the test day following that would be christmas day if she was a month out about the conception but right about the christmas feel....I dunno:wacko: So much made sense and has already been proven correct about what she said and I know from past personal experience that there really are genuine people out there with this gift....but if she's wrong.....:cry: God I'm being SILLY and really need to get a grip:dohh::loopy:

:hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

SBB, you had exactly what I have, can't wait to sort it I hope. 

:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> WelshRose has made history I think...witch present and definately pinging ovaries

pinging Ovaries you mean you can feel it?????? DAM I NEVER CAN- I SUCK......well my body does



> Lol kell I'm sorry!! I knew you'd stopped I just couldn't remember why

umm hmmmm blame it on being preggos :rofl:



> glad to have you back on the train babe

didn't take much for you ladies to sway me now did it :lol:

UGH NOW I KNOW WHY I STOPPED THIS SHITA IS NASTY TASTING


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl: It was said in jest babe :rofl:.....Just meant feeling a trifle broody:lol:

Yeah I did notice we didn't have to twist your arm....only your baby finger:winkwink:

I'm glad thou hun....you and me we need to start thinking the positive thoughts, be good and take the damn stuff everyday and let it work it's magic:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: CAPSULES ALL THE WAY BABY!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

kel - :rofl: :rofl: you never cease to make me crack up every day!

thank you for all the well surgery wishes girls :hugs: 

as for PMT, i'm pretty sure the army has made me like that 24/7. i'm pretty snappy ALL the time. i'm like a chihuahua haha.

i'm with welsh on the capsules, :rofl:, i've got magic linny capsules woot woot


----------



## kelster823

ok splain sista what BROODY means............ I think I know but I want to TRU meaning LOL



> you never cease to make me crack up every day!

:: takes a bow :: thank you thank you very much :lol:


----------



## nevertogether

yeah you can't forget us american girls when you are talking this lingo ladies


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> yeah you can't forget us american girls when you are talking this lingo ladies

yeah :lol:

does it sound like a LONG O or two lil short ones???

like the name we want if we ever have a boy Brodey- like BRO 

or is it like BOOOO but with the R in it... :rofl:

I crack myself up sometimes bbbahahaha aaa


----------



## SBB

Broody means you're feeling very maternal and wanting a baby! Men always say 'watch out she's getting broody!" every time their girlfriend sees a baby! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Lol it's brooooody, ooooh in the middle, not like the name Brody... 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

haha english language 101 for kel and i :)

so my eye doctor prescribed me vitamin c to take 1000mg per day. is this okay for TTC?


----------



## kelster823

ahhhhhhhhhh haaaaaaaaaaaaaa

nope not what I thought it meant thanks for the clarification SBB much apprecaited

I thought it meant like ummm kinda like umm a know it all, like I KNOW .. ya know what I mean??????????????????


----------



## Lucy1973

Hahaha! Do you guys really not say broody, so funny! When I was in the US my American cousins were also amazed when I called men 'blokes'. 
:flower:


----------



## kelster823

nope we don't use that word at all... LOL but I am sure we use some that you don't know what they mean LOL

like even up the chuff... .. first time I read that I was like HUH.... 

we use she got banged up :lol: well the men use that one.. 

Never- hmm not sure maybe google it?


----------



## nevertogether

knocked up is a nice one too kel. haha. i was the same way when i first got on here, but we have a ton of words to just describe one word so i'm sure it's confusing too. haha. about to google awayyyy!


----------



## Linny

Awwww your so welcome never hun!! Hope the surgery goes great tomorrow and its not sore :hugs: :hugs:

SBB.....Sam Jesus sounds gorgeous to me :haha: Pic is gorg....I'm yet to have one where you can actually make out a baby.....roll on 5 weeks!!! OH still has his moments, reckon he has a share of my pregnancy hormones :D

Kel....you truly are hilarious, you always put a smile on my face :lol: 

Lucy...sorry to hear about your losses, like SBB says I can't imagine how difficult it must be, your all so strong :hugs:

ttc....ROLL ON SEPTEMBER!!!!! Woop woop!!

Welshie :wave: love that xmas idea, i really do and she said lots more thats been accurate........maybe.........just maybe......? I hope so :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

ahh yes knocked up... forgot about that one.... Jeff uses that one ALL the time... 

:rofl:


----------



## Linny

Ps I think 1000mg of vit c would be ok, I used to take one 1000mg tablet everyday just as a health supplement, defo best to google though x x


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> like even up the chuff... .. first time I read that I was like HUH....

:rofl: I just wet myself - it's up the DUFF!!!! :rofl: 

Never not sure about vit C, I've heard it can bring on AF but I think that's in really high quantities... 

x x x


----------



## Whitbit22

*Yay! Congratulations SBB! ITS A BOY!!!!!!!! WOO *


----------



## WelshRose

Oh Wow....what has my Brooooooodiness started?!:rofl:....I could of course said clucky:lol:
We're ok today Kel as Callum has been banned from watching his kids programme Chowder so he has not been uttering fLucking anymore:winkwink:

Never....It should be ok sweets....When I actually got my :bfp: with Lil Bean I had been taking 1000mg of vit c:hugs:

SBB...thanks for clearing up the er ahem language barrier....:rofl: You don't realise how daft some words sound to people that haven't heard or don't use them:dohh::rofl:

Linny....Thanks babe:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> like even up the chuff... .. first time I read that I was like HUH....
> 
> :rofl: I just wet myself - it's up the DUFF!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Never not sure about vit C, I've heard it can bring on AF but I think that's in really high quantities...
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

geesh I just don;t know where my head is today

don't you guys say something with Chuff in it??????????????


----------



## Whitbit22

Isn't it so chuffed for you? :haha:
always thought that sounded funny!


----------



## kelster823

> You don't realise how daft some words sound

DAFT another one- clucky there ya go again..LOL glad the pickle hasn't used that word

ok what have I said that you are NOT familiar with??????????????? :lol:

love to know


----------



## kelster823

OMG THIS STUFF IS JUST ABSOLUTELY HORRID
I just finished up a 24 oz bottle of Tang and the powder...........


BLECK BLECK BLECK


----------



## SBB

Lol yeh we might say chuffed - like Whit said 'I'm chuffed for you' or 'I'm so chuffed my Maca came today' :D my dad says it!! :haha: 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

really welsh?? hmmmmmmmm


----------



## nevertogether

kel i love tang!!!!


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> ok what have I said that you are NOT familiar with??????????????? :lol:
> 
> love to know

Hot Dang!!! 

Bleck! 

Tang?! 

Hmmm I'm sure there's loads you say I can't think of the rest though! 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:They are good ones SBB.....I love Dang!:lol:

Never...I was taking it inconjunction with iron tablets sweets to help with iron absorption as I'm usually low and have virtually no iron stores even when my Hb is ok:shrug: I did mc that cycle but pretty sure that had more to do with low progesterone than the Vit C. How long do you have to take it for? 

Kel...Yes Pickle has behaved himself today...even when I made him sit thru the slimming world meeting....I told him he had to be like a mouse!:lol:.....consequently....an hour of storing up all the chatter he hasn't stopped since....I'm sure I walk around looking half dazed most of the time:rofl:


----------



## Linny

Us northerners say 'chuffin hell' like OMG :haha:

Kel.....err toot toot, or is that just yours??!!

We were talking at work the other day about all the different names for boobs and the boys were coming out with some right words......fun bags, speed bumps, chebs, the twins....my OH has come out with an awful saying for mine.....'stilton t**s' cos of the blue veins!!!!! What a charmer :lol:


----------



## nevertogether

knockers are a nice one too linny :rofl:

information i found about vitamin c ladies : Vitamin C is one of the vitamins that can aid in conception. Vitamin C is thought to increase the amount of water that is in your cervical mucus, and can help cervical mucus to become more plentiful. In addition, vitamin C may be able to aid in conception by making the walls of blood vessels stronger, and fighting infections, which can interfere with fertility.


----------



## kelster823

Toot is all mine. LOL and so it POOT the BOOT so made up

Tang:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrzeGkCzW64&feature=related

Dang just mean shoot, umm crap, ummm darnit, umm you get it now right LOL

bleck is the sound when you taste something you don't like

good glad Pickle behaved :)

Never that sounds GREAT about the V- C


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks for the info Never, did it say what was the recommended daily dosage? I may begin taking it again...along with some folic acid:thumbup:

Kel....:lol: I love all the unique sayings babe....Bedazzled Up....is my fave thou!:winkwink:


----------



## Lucy1973

Linny, thanks, I am just grateful I have found it fairly easy to conceive, despite miscarrying both times. When you are so determined to be a mum, you keep strong, and coming on here helps ALOT, so thanks all you guys. 

Kell.....LOL!!! Up the chuff!!!! I think cos we have so much USA telly over here, we are used to the American language, but you guys probably find our words stranger. It cracks me up when I watch family guy, and all the Brits have bad teeth and are really posh. :wacko:

My Maca has been shipped......how much do you take to start off.....build up gradually? Might be here tomoz. 
:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

you get american TV shows.. LOL kewl.. we get the BBC but on satelite and the Benny Hill show BAHHHAHAHAHHAHA 

you gotta google

the Real House Wives of NJ.. this how will crack u up and NOOOO I am not like those chicks

most a loo loos...............


----------



## Lucy1973

OMG, you do NOT still get the Benny Hill show! :rofl: That is so UK 35 years ago! 

Hey this month I am getting Post Ov symptoms before Ov....what the heck is going on? Hurry up the Maca, I got some sorting out to do....:headspin:


----------



## kelster823

> Hey this month I am getting Post Ov symptoms before Ov....what the heck is going on? Hurry up the Maca, I got some sorting out to do....

REALLY that umm wow----- what kind of symptons?

nahhhhhhhhhhh only kiddng about the Benny Hill show

so I am off to Target in a bit and I am gonna buy the CB Digie Fertility Monitor- it is way expensive but I am sooooooooooo done with trying to figure out the regular OPK tests


----------



## TntArs06

OMG you girls are cracken me up!!! :haha::haha: I just read 7 pages for just today. You guys are chatty! :happydance:

SBB- He is so adorable already! :hugs:

Kel- glad your back on the train...:hugs: I couldn't handle the powder or the tang...BLECK! Too "TANGY" for me:haha::blush:

Never- Good luck hunni! :flower: I really wanna have that surgery. I have pretty bad eyes and they still dont have the surgery available for me yet. The 7 days off will certainly be nice. I also take vit c for my endo and I read that as well. 

AFM- Dr appt tomorrow to talk to gyn bout my "lateness" and such. Started my "Endo life change" today. Im eating like a dang rabbit. Can't have nothing good to eat really. Oh well it should help I guess.:happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

Oh I forgot to ask... is the clear blue fertility monitor better for ppl with Endo and on clomid? I know its expensive...but I heard that the OV strips can be wrong for those who have endo and pcos and on clomid?? hmmmm


----------



## kelster823

TntArs06 said:


> Oh I forgot to ask... is the clear blue fertility monitor better for ppl with Endo and on clomid? I know its expensive...but I heard that the OV strips can be wrong for those who have endo and pcos and on clomid?? hmmmm

hmm good question.. I don't know let me google it :lol:


----------



## Delilahsown

:thumbup: SBB for Baby "BoY" Jesus

you know, i can drink tang by the gallon. as a matter of fact- i carry around those little packs for the water bottles....:haha:


----------



## SBB

TNT I don't think it's great for pcos sufferers as that can affect the LH in your body.. Clomid shouldn't make a difference, nor should endo. But I'm not sure!!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Kell I can't watch that video for some reason :shrug: 

Thanks for all the explanations! I kind of could tell what most meant, they're just not words we use here! 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

SBB- Thank you hun! :hugs: Just trying to get prepared in case tomorrow is BFN.

Kel- Thank you for doing a search! Maybe you will find something. I think I may have narrowed my search down too much! :haha:


----------



## kelster823

PCOS nope not good for the monitor but read reviews with people that haev used w PCOS adn it worked.. I guess it is all timing 

DANGNABIT!!!! that was a WASTE of a ride- well besides geting a new bra,, they didn't have the monitor.................CRAP

I know my local CVS pharmacy does so I will stop there tomorrow


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Kell I can't watch that video for some reason :shrug:
> 
> Thanks for all the explanations! I kind of could tell what most meant, they're just not words we use here!
> 
> X x x

hmm LOL it's only a commerical for Tang...

Delia- I LOVE Tang but I use the 4C green tea packets all the time


----------



## TntArs06

Kel- Awww thank you soo much! You are so sweet to look like that for me! Specially sense I think my cycle is going to be different after my surgery. We will see I guess!


----------



## kelster823

oh you are welcome... I read some reviews too that people have gotten PG with endo as well.....

https://www.trying-to-conceive.com/...monitor-to-maximize-the-chance-of-conception/

The Clearblue system may not be optimal for women who have PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome), fibroids, or endometriosis. These women may ovulate two or more days after hormone levels peak. This means that women who have these conditions need to continue to have intercourse after the Clearblue system indicates peak fertility. Having sex on days seventeen or eighteen of the woman&#8217;s cycle may be best for the greatest chances of conceiving a child


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> oh you are welcome... I read some reviews too that people have gotten PG with endo as well.....
> 
> https://www.trying-to-conceive.com/...monitor-to-maximize-the-chance-of-conception/
> 
> The Clearblue system may not be optimal for women who have PCOS (polycystic ovarian syndrome), fibroids, or endometriosis. These women may ovulate two or more days after hormone levels peak. This means that women who have these conditions need to continue to have intercourse after the Clearblue system indicates peak fertility. Having sex on days seventeen or eighteen of the womans cycle may be best for the greatest chances of conceiving a child

Oh wow Kel...that is REALLY GOOD information! I just read it and im guessing that the monitor is not really for me. You just saved me some cash! Thank you hun. I wonder what I should use? :shrug: My dr seems to think I dont need it. He doesn't want me temping or anything else either...but REALLY its hard to not know and know if you caught the eggy ya know! LOL i just said "know" like four times in one sentence....:haha:


----------



## Whitbit22

Have you thought about trying the ovacue? It tests your saliva.. I have one and paid 130 bucks for it on ebay. It has been right on for me most times, the cycle I got pregnant I still dont know for sure when I ov'd, as I always measured behind.. I think since they never saw a baby. 

Anyway it's pretty good if you use it with temping.. and I also used ov sticks and it normally helped me confirm without a doubt.


----------



## TntArs06

Whitbit22 said:


> Have you thought about trying the ovacue? It tests your saliva.. I have one and paid 130 bucks for it on ebay. It has been right on for me most times, the cycle I got pregnant I still dont know for sure when I ov'd, as I always measured behind.. I think since they never saw a baby.
> 
> Anyway it's pretty good if you use it with temping.. and I also used ov sticks and it normally helped me confirm without a doubt.

I will have to check into that. Saliva might be the way to go. Thank you.:hugs: I am sorry about your loss hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Well I just went to the bathroom and had very faint light brown spotting. :wacko: So I think :af: is coming. :cry: Which I guess is good and I can get ready for septembers cycle. :winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

WelshRose said:


> Thanks for the info Never, did it say what was the recommended daily dosage? I may begin taking it again...along with some folic acid:thumbup:
> 
> Kel....:lol: I love all the unique sayings babe....Bedazzled Up....is my fave thou!:winkwink:

i've read anything from 1,000mg - 2,000mg. i did read that if you take too much it ends up drying up CM so i'm keeping with the 1,000mg to stay safe.


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - i'm with whit. i use ovacue as well. from what i have read with CBFM and clomid/soy it can give you false high's so it's hard to know when you will ovulate based on that. however, i have used soy with ovacue and it was always right. it did help me determine that i have secondary fertility (meaning my body gears up to ovulate but does on the second try) i didn't realize that through my temps until i used ovacue. i like it :) as for the eye surgery, i do consider myself very lucky to have the opportunity!

well, off to surgery soon. you ladies have a great day!


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> tnt - i'm with whit. i use ovacue as well. from what i have read with CBFM and clomid/soy it can give you false high's so it's hard to know when you will ovulate based on that. however, i have used soy with ovacue and it was always right. it did help me determine that i have secondary fertility (meaning my body gears up to ovulate but does on the second try) i didn't realize that through my temps until i used ovacue. i like it :) as for the eye surgery, i do consider myself very lucky to have the opportunity!
> 
> well, off to surgery soon. you ladies have a great day!

Ya I think I will get it once I get enough money for it. I read more about it and it seems to be waay more accurate. So definitely going to get that one. Thank you. Good luck on your surgery and get loads of rest afterwards. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies :) 

Never- good luck sweetie- everything will be fine

Hey Whit how ya feeling today sweetie-ya know maybe ovacue is best for me, I think I wil do that instead- is this the one?


*WELL I ORDERED IT *so it is on it's way- I figured with the amount the Digie monitor would be PLUS the test strips it would all equal out and if is gonna cost a lil to have a baby then so be it... 
https://www.ovacue.com/images/hero-wide-orange.jpg

TnT oooh I so HOPE she is heer for ya.. so you can start off fresh

speaking of HER... oh I know DEF she is on her way... 

so with that I am gonna go get some coffee- hee hee didn't go into the office today- boss lady is on vakay and if :af: decides to show don't need to be in the office


----------



## Whitbit22

:wohoo: you got a ovacue yay!! Honestly I feel crap and havent slept yet. Felt homicidal earlier and took an extremely old xanax lol :haha:

Hope all you ladies have a great day!


----------



## kelster823

ohh Whit honey you have to get some sleep............ it's no good for your body and mind... :hugs: 

but Yip I got it- no sense messing around anymore..........


----------



## SBB

Morning girls.... 

Kell sorry about your temp dip... But glad you've got the ovacure so you can really go for it next cycle! Will you take soy again? 

Whit Hun try and get some sleep... You might feel better :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

morning SBB!!!

nah no worries, I knew it was gonna happen... yep I sure am gonna do the soy again with the monitor- for the first time in a long time I am actually excited to see what happens

:) how is baby Jesus? NOW I remember the name you were thinking of,, it hit me while i was laying in bed last nite- Reed right???? and because of Danny's last name you said oh nooooooooo LOL


----------



## SBB

Yeh it would be Reed Page!!!! Read a page springs to mind so no! Gone off it anyway.. 

Think we'll go for Sam.. Not sure on middle name yet! 

My girls names are: 
Layla Rose (after Layla the Eric Clapton song) 
Ruby Tuesday (after Rolling Stones song, but I found out it's a huge restaurant chain in America so that's spoiled it a bit!) 

Glad you're doing the soy again... And glad you're excited!! Me too :D 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Yeh it would be Reed Page!!!! Read a page springs to mind so no! Gone off it anyway..
> 
> Think we'll go for Sam.. Not sure on middle name yet!
> 
> My girls names are:
> Layla Rose (after Layla the Eric Clapton song)
> Ruby Tuesday (after Rolling Stones song, but I found out it's a huge restaurant chain in America so that's spoiled it a bit!)
> 
> Glad you're doing the soy again... And glad you're excited!! Me too :D
> 
> X x x


aww Sam is very nice and a strong name :) just Sam or Samuel? 

yep I was just gonna say Ruby Tuesday ahhhhhhh big chain here- good food too :rofl:

I really like Layla

I am all over ther place with girls name now.. we both were in agreement with Danielle Rae but I have changed my mnd now

I like Courtney Rae, Megan is starting to agree with me and Madeline for some reason. I KNOW Jeff will say no to Madeline because our freinds dog name is Mattie and we'll end up nicknaming her Maddy


----------



## sparkle05

Hello :hugs::hugs:

WOW what a lot of pages to go through. I cant remember much now lol

SBB whoo hoo a boy how fantastic. A little prince for you. My boy was a dream hes 17 now and still my little prince. :blush::blush:

NEVER :happydance::happydance: the magic maca has finally arrived. Hope the surgery went well and your feeling ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:

KELSTER sorry for the temperature drop :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh god i can't remember anymore so :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all the maca ladies.

I had my 16 week appointment today. All my bloods came back fine and i heard Eric's heart beat. The midwife took my blood for the downs test and that will be back in a week. I am being referred to the physio in September as my pelvis is starting to play up and i have a trapped nerve which is giving me a very painful butt check :blush: lol.


----------



## TntArs06

:happydance::happydance:YEAY Kel you got it!!! I wanna get it too once I get a paycheck after vacay!! Let me know how it goes.

Whit- Get some sleep hun:hugs::hugs:

SBB- your girls names are AWESOME!!!! 

Well I am bout to get ready and go to the dr. Even though :af: definitely got this morning im still going to go to check my bloods anyways for the bruising and just in case. I also wanna talk to him about my vitamins for endo and make sure they are ok for me to take while TTC. 

Have a lovely day everyone! :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

sparkle05 said:


> Hello :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my 16 week appointment today. All my bloods came back fine and i heard Eric's heart beat. The midwife took my blood for the downs test and that will be back in a week. I am being referred to the physio in September as my pelvis is starting to play up and i have a trapped nerve which is giving me a very painful butt check :blush: lol.

I remember a few years ago I had HORRID siatica pain and nerve pain is just awful! I hope it gets better for you. Are you able to take some hot baths yet? That seemed to help me a little.:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Spark glad your 16 week appointment (HOLY WOW 16 weeks) went well but sorry for the bad back :(

TnT- yep I finally caved in. the Ovacue is expensive but think about the CB Digie runs $150.00 and up just for the monitor,, the test strips are at least $30 and up (if ya don't get it on the first try well then you are off buying more test strips)

with this one it is a one time charge- no more test strips THANK GOD


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi everyone, Kell what is an Ovacue BTW, like a reusable test strip? Do those things really help? :winkwink:

Sorry you think witch is coming, hope PMT and cramps not too bad. :wacko: I told her to stay away next month, if she doesn't listen to the heavies I will take out a hit on her for you! :ninja: I love playing with the smileys. :flower:

Whit, how are you doing? Make sure you get lots of rest. :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Lucy

https://www.ovacue.com/

and LOL u and those emoticons.. LOL 

I am very crampie but i have been for DAYS, now it's bloating and everything.. UGH just get here already so I can get back on the TTC train


----------



## Lucy1973

Wow that ovacue looks really good. Amazing they can get all that from just saliva. :winkwink:
Sorry you are having the horrible crampies...hope they go soon. 

What is Soy BTW, is it another herb type thing? My Maca is shipped but not arrive today. :wacko: 

I am on cycle day 11.....I am having funny twinges on the lower left and right abdomen, what is that? It usually happens after Ov, but pretty sure Ov hasn't happened yet. Why do our bodies constantly try to trick and confuse us, just when it seems to be all sussed, something totally wierd pops up! :wacko:

I think if I got a monitor thingie like you Kell, it takes some of the stress away, as you would know exactly when is the best time :blush: 

Anyway roll on AF so you can get on and get your bean!!!! I will be really having a party when that happens! :hugs: :dance::wohoo:


----------



## sparkle05

TntArs06 said:


> sparkle05 said:
> 
> 
> Hello :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my 16 week appointment today. All my bloods came back fine and i heard Eric's heart beat. The midwife took my blood for the downs test and that will be back in a week. I am being referred to the physio in September as my pelvis is starting to play up and i have a trapped nerve which is giving me a very painful butt check :blush: lol.
> 
> I remember a few years ago I had HORRID siatica pain and nerve pain is just awful! I hope it gets better for you. Are you able to take some hot baths yet? That seemed to help me a little.:hugs:Click to expand...


Hi tnt, thanks. I have been taking a bath every night which really helps. It's when I'm in bed its the worst it's so painful. I have some exercises to do in the mean time so hopefully they will help :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

yeah I know it is amazing.. hoping you are right the stress of TTC will not be heavy for me

Soy

here ya go:
https://www.justmommies.com/getting...lements/soy-isoflavones-natural-alternative-t

well maybe you are O'ing- your body is getting back to it's normal self.. have you been taking temps??????????????? I would say get :sex: there Lucy Goosey.... take care of business


----------



## Lucy1973

Lol Kell, yes I will do that. :winkwink:

My temps are low, same as yesterday though, its too early for Ov and no CM yet...always see that before. :blush: Maybe the Ovs are just warming up..lol

Its a good weekend to Ov....stepson not around.....lucky it wasn't next weekend, my parents are coming to stay and I can't Bd with my dad in the house!!!:wacko:

Ah interesting, Soy is very clever then, I knew nothing about reproduction until I started TTC! :shrug: It's great there are so many natural things you can take. :thumbup: Will you do Soy and Maca at the same time? 

Congrats Sparkle, hope you get the pain sorted. :flower:
:dust:


----------



## kelster823

ok ok ok so you ARE temping then.. you puttin the info on Fertilty Friend????

I think you should.. LOL this way we can chart stalk you.. just click on my ticker and you can create your own free chart

yep gonna do both maca (which I am drinking my tang and the nasty crap) right now

and soy I will do again CD 3-7 @120mg each morning


----------



## kelster823

Delia babe I just chart stalked you WOW that was a very impressive SPIKE babe.. FX for youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Kell, so I go on Fertility friend website, create a chart which I post on here? :wacko:


----------



## kelster823

Lucy1973 said:


> Thanks Kell, so I go on Fertility friend website, create a chart which I post on here? :wacko:

Kewl.... more chart stalking ladies,,, woo hoooo :rofl:

FF will give you the URL and you can go into your siggy and enter the URL there 

but make sure you get the correct URL- it has to come from your home page


----------



## Lucy1973

I did it! :wacko: Did it work?

It did, well good, now I can get some extra advice from girls in the know! xxx


----------



## kelster823

yep it worked and it goes right to your chart... 

we'll keep an eye on it. especially with your weird pains

Never hun----- in all honesty do you really like the Ovacue? did it make sense with your temps as well? and how bout taking the soy with it?

hope the surgery went ok and I CAN SEE CLEARY NOW THE EYES ARE FIXED (ok so I changed up the lyrics a tad bit)


----------



## Linny

SBB said:


> Yeh it would be Reed Page!!!! Read a page springs to mind so no! Gone off it anyway..
> 
> Think we'll go for Sam.. Not sure on middle name yet!
> 
> My girls names are:
> Layla Rose (after Layla the Eric Clapton song)
> Ruby Tuesday (after Rolling Stones song, but I found out it's a huge restaurant chain in America so that's spoiled it a bit!)
> 
> Glad you're doing the soy again... And glad you're excited!! Me too :D
> 
> X x x


OMG haven't caught up yet but my favourite girls name was Laila Rose (rose after OH's mum!!!) How mad.......turns out one of my friends on facebook announced the arrival of his daughter....YUP Layla Rose :D


----------



## Linny

Ooooh lots of excitement with all the new gadgets :D I LOVED my CBFM, best thing I ever invested in, but pricey (though I got a good deal on Amazon £65) I caught the eggy second month in using it and it did take away alot of stress!!

Hope the same happens for you kel, and the ovacue lets you know where you are, there's a thread in theis section about it so maybe ask them some questions??

Lucy.....:happydance: another chart to stalk :D

Sparkle....WAHOO for 16weeks!! I have an appt tomorrow then nothing till 25 weeks so god knows how I'l get my matB1 form in time to my employers BOOOOO!!! Gonna hopefully hear baby's heartbeat too :) I turned down the triple test, just didn't want the stress in case it came back high and I wouldn't want the needle in my belly so just keeping all crossed its ok!

You got a bump now? Mine seems to have podged out the last couple of days, I still look like ive eaten far too many pies over a pregnancy bump though :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Hey Linny !!!!!!!!!!!!! you are always so happy.. you can tell just by your posts!!!!! 

yep a new gadget but it cost me a real PRETTY PENNY babe... converted into your pounds it is 155.82 (don't have the pound sign on my key board)
but well worth the money and stress time


oooh I can't wait to hear about your appointment tomorrow YIPPIE

ps... who is susie?? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Linny

Edited.....phew good call Kel!!!

What the heck was I thinking.......who is SUSIE???? :rofl: :rofl:

I always think you sound really upbeat and giddy :hugs:

That is some pretty penny but once number 1 is born you can always reuse it for number 2 :D


----------



## kelster823

aww thanks babe :hugs:

:rofl: yeah who is Susie.. that is not a name you would consider is it??? LOL

ummm I think one is all we will do..... :) so I can hand it off to my SIL to use,, *IF* I get pregnant and that is a big IF


----------



## Linny

You will Kel and this one will be a keeper :hugs: :hugs:

Right gotta get off here, OH is giving me the eyeball roll :D

Speak later x x x


----------



## kelster823

aww Linny :hugs:

question I have been GOOGLING which I do A LOT of.... this is the first cycle where I have had very SORE nippies and a dull achy feeling down below... since like 2DPO... I am assuming this is normal after taken soy or clomid...

Yes?????????????


----------



## SBB

Linny said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Yeh it would be Reed Page!!!! Read a page springs to mind so no! Gone off it anyway..
> 
> Think we'll go for Sam.. Not sure on middle name yet!
> 
> My girls names are:
> Layla Rose (after Layla the Eric Clapton song)
> Ruby Tuesday (after Rolling Stones song, but I found out it's a huge restaurant chain in America so that's spoiled it a bit!)
> 
> Glad you're doing the soy again... And glad you're excited!! Me too :D
> 
> X x x
> 
> 
> OMG haven't caught up yet but my favourite girls name was Laila Rose (rose after OH's mum!!!) How mad.......turns out one of my friends on facebook announced the arrival of his daughter....YUP Layla Rose :DClick to expand...

How weird is that :wacko: I thought I was so original :haha: 

Kell clomid can give you those side effects so would think soy might do too... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

thanks sweetie.. no wonder why.... I have never experienced this feeling before


----------



## kelster823

dang we are QUIET in here today.. not like yesterday


----------



## SBB

Sorry kell you asked me a question before... Sam or Samuell - I'm not sure!! What do you think? 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - Yeah ok well I think I am going to start up again. AFTER I do a cleanse. It is a flor - essence cleanse have you ever heard of it. I think it lasts a month and then I will pick up the maca again. That is my decision and I am going to stick by it LOL

Linny - yeppiee....not trying to make the time roll by faster cuz you should always enjoy your life but yeah...I truly cant wait to start trying again.

Ok I say broody but my mom is english so that will explain that away...but chuff and duff....Um not so much!

I might get one of those ocuvue things also...KEL I never realized that I could ovulate much later than normal because of my Broids....Hmmmm...good bit of info. I need to keep bding even after I think I oved.

sparkle - glad all went well!

TNT - GL at the drs.

SBB- I love sam, but short for Samuel....I vote for samuel!!!!...that was the only boy name I could find that I liked!

Kel - the sore nips are usually due to an increase in prog which clomid can do but not sure about soy. On the flip side, I have also read that sore nips could show a prog defciency so who the hell knows right!!!

AFM - af got me today which I happy but surprised about. Dr told me I could expect my af to be up to 3 weeks late due to the surgery. it was spot on today! I am happy for that...geez at least something is working down there!


----------



## SBB

Ttc that's great af came bang on time! At least (hopefully) your cycles will be normal! 

Are you going to take clomid when you start ttcing again? 

Thanks for the vote, samuel will probably win! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

yep I like Samuel but Sam for short is KEWL!!! but this is your babe so you do what you want to do.. but i do like Samuel.. hee hee hee 

TTC awesome that :af: came right on time.. SWEET!!!!

well I had been taking prog cream after FF confirmed O so I know I was def it that area.. LOL 

YAY you gonna try the Ovacue too huh... keep ya posted mine will be here tomorrow

kay off to eat my fresh garden tomato sandwich YUMMYYYY


----------



## SBB

Mmm sandwich sounds yummy! 

I'm off to sleep, catch up tomorrow :D 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

nite Boo talk in the AM !!! sleep tight


----------



## TntArs06

MMMMMMMmmmm that sandwhich sounds yummy. I changed my eating habits around to support and help my endo and I just WANT SOME BRREAD!!!! :haha:

Kel- Clomid has made me feel things I NEVER felt before so im thinking soy would do the same thing. Let me know what you think about the ovacue. I started temping today but cant afford the ovacue yet. :shrug: But I would like to know.

TTC- Glad your body is working down there too. Wish my dr. would have told me mine AF was going to be 3 weeks late. :haha: :hugs:

AFM- AF is DEFINITELY here! And whats weird is I am not really cramping at all and its not as heavy. I guess my surgery really did help. Usually I hate life when AF shows up. Dr. did a blood test even though I told him I started and low and behold its was neg. hmmm DUHHHH! :haha: He also told me I was taking waaaaay too many vitamins. He told me to stop them all...which Im gonna still take maca and EPO and prenats. I really LOOOVE maca and dont wanna stop it. 

Hope everyone else is doing GREAT! :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

so he said to stop everything- did he give a reason why Tnt? 

yeah the sandwich was good but I am so sure everyone will say YUCKO to tomato and MUSTARD--- yep since Linny and I are SOUL SISTAS -MAYO IS GROOOOOSSSSSSSS

yep will keep ya updated I know Never uses it too... Never how long have you had it for??


----------



## Whitbit22

I really liked the ovacue most cycles I used it. I was able to collaborate all my fertility signs and confirm Ov beyond a doubt at least one cycle using opks, temping, and the ovacue. The cycle I got pregnant I had a stimulation shot for my hormones in order to do a certain blood test so I think that could have thrown it off, because the opks didnt match what the ovacue said. Anxious to see how it works the second try! Hope it works for you.


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB - I am not sure about the clomid I go back and forth. My only fear with the clomid is that if there are any microscopic fibroids that the dr couldnt see then the clomid might make them grow then we are back to square one. Then again, I really want the added boost ya know. What do you think?

Kel - so jealous, tomato sandwiches are my fav!!! ESP when the tomatoes are form Jersey...You guys have awesome tomatoes and corn!

TNT - WOW that is great news that your af isnt that bad. Mine isnt either which I am totally "chuffed" about (thats for all my girls in the UK).....


----------



## TntArs06

Kel- He went ahead and prescribed me a prenat with DHA so I can have more vitamins in it. He didn't mind the maca but I think he didn't know much about the EPO and Vit E for endo and ttc. The other vits i was on was probably a bit much....i just really wanted to cover ALL my bases ya know. My friend says I read too much into my endo and ttc. See she got preggos like the first time and doesn't have any illnesses as far as infertility goes so I think she doesn't understand what its like. And I am with you girl on the NO MAYO....YUUUCCCKKYYY I can't stand that mess. :haha::wacko:

TTC- Yea mine hasn't been that bad. I had to take some IBU but usually im taking codene or oxycotin with an IBU. So its weird and nice at the same time. You'd think straight outta surgery it would be heavy and crazy but its not.:happydance: So I think thats why im ok with AF being here and BFN. Im glad your doing FABOOO! :happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

Whitbit22 said:


> I really liked the ovacue most cycles I used it. I was able to collaborate all my fertility signs and confirm Ov beyond a doubt at least one cycle using opks, temping, and the ovacue. The cycle I got pregnant I had a stimulation shot for my hormones in order to do a certain blood test so I think that could have thrown it off, because the opks didnt match what the ovacue said. Anxious to see how it works the second try! Hope it works for you.

I really want to get this. Once I catch up on bills (after vacay) I am going to look into it. I would really have liked to have it now sense I have a new cycle but thats ok. So your stimulation shot is what messed things up? Are you doing it again this cycle?


----------



## Whitbit22

I'm not sure if that's what messed it up but it's the only thing I did different, and as long as you take the readings before you eat or drink nothing should interfere with it. I'm going to start using it as soon as I get my next af.. you have to start using it by cd2 or 3 so I don't really have a cd to go on right now. But I cant wait to use it again! It was an extreme relief to have that to coordinate my other stuff with, as my temps were sometimes erratic and it'd look like I'd have more than one possible ov day, as well as not trusting the strips since ov can happen 24-72 hours later!


----------



## TntArs06

Whitbit22 said:


> I'm not sure if that's what messed it up but it's the only thing I did different, and as long as you take the readings before you eat or drink nothing should interfere with it. I'm going to start using it as soon as I get my next af.. you have to start using it by cd2 or 3 so I don't really have a cd to go on right now. But I cant wait to use it again! It was an extreme relief to have that to coordinate my other stuff with, as my temps were sometimes erratic and it'd look like I'd have more than one possible ov day, as well as not trusting the strips since ov can happen 24-72 hours later!

Aww hunni well hopefully things will be right this next cycle for you!:hugs: I have erratic temps like you and I think I O differently from what FF says I do. But like you said the strips dont really help either. Im always like "is this positive for O?" LOL :haha: Then I compare all of them and then I have strips all over my bathroom counter! :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Whitbit22

ROFL! yeah the strips drive me bonkers, which is why I bought the darn thing. I get so confused with my chart. It looks like I O three days in a row for crying out loud! Which would be nice, more chances for us.. but I think it's highly unlikely! :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

Whitbit22 said:


> ROFL! yeah the strips drive me bonkers, which is why I bought the darn thing. I get so confused with my chart. It looks like I O three days in a row for crying out loud! Which would be nice, more chances for us.. but I think it's highly unlikely! :haha:

Oh I know what you mean :rofl: Im always asking my friend and OH whether they think its positive and then we are all confused! :haha::haha: Im going to have to break down and get one. I like how it tests the saliva. I wonder how that works though...kinda crazy


----------



## Whitbit22

I think it has to do with the electrolytes. Here is our group! And the info was dug up somewhere in the thread, it'd take hours to find though so I will go dig it up if I can.
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/307256-club-ovacue.html


----------



## Whitbit22

Here's a little something. Which brings up a good point of one big reason I chose it over the CBFM. Because it gives you upto a whole week before Ov instead of 24 hours notice.

Here's how it works: Throughout your monthly cycle, your body retains or discards varying amounts of minerals, such as sodium and potassium (electrolytes). The OvaCue tracks the changes in these electrolyte levels in your saliva over time and processes this information to precisely define your time of peak fertility. 

About a week before ovulation, a high point in the salivary readings of electrolytes is reached, corresponding with the release of the dominant follicle (ovum). The measurement of this phenomenon is what allows the OvaCue to provide an accurate prediction of ovulation several days in advance.

As you get closer to ovulation, your body begins to produce estrogen, causing a definite change in the electrolytes in the reproductive tract. Estrogen secretion increases and the electrolyte content of the vaginal mucus changes, causing the OvaCue readings to drop. About 12-24 hours before ovulation your body switches to progesterone dominance, causing a sharp increase in vaginal readings, which confirms ovulation and marks the closing of your fertile window.

*^ That last part is talking about the vaginal sensor, which confirms ov beyond a doubt. I dont have one though, theyre an extra 100 bucks!


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning everyone :hugs::hugs:

Just a quick check in as I'm off to buy kizi's new school uniform for secondary school in September.

LINNY i don't have a bump yet :cry: I'm a big girl so i don't expect to get one until about 9 months :rofl:
We decided to get the downs test done as DH's auntie has down's and it's something that really frightens my DH. Although he does tell some great stories about how he used to be with her. :dohh:

I think i felt Eric move last night :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Right i better get off here i have loads of :laundry::dishes::shower::hangwashing: before the shopping trip. See all you lovely ladies later :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, well I must just say.....

Mustard - BLECK!!!! :wacko:

MAYO - :happydance: 

TTCBABY, well done for using said UK word....BTW, Us brits used to say 'I will knock you up in the morning' meaning I will call for you tomorrow, of course my US cousins found this most hilarious. :winkwink:

Whit, that is so interesting. I didn't think Prog kicked in until after Ov....I know nothing! I also am having wierd Pre Ov temps since MC. I am getting a big dip around 5 days before Ov, which goes up a little and then dips again at Ov? Is this the Estrogen surge B4 Ov? This month is even wierder, as I am in a 3 day dip at the moment, and only cycle day 12? I am thinking of buying this Ov thing, as it is very confusing. Still temps haven't gone back up so Ov hasn't happened YET, I am just scared I will miss it, and miss trying at the right time. :wacko:

It's funny this time difference thing, us UK girls are up and about now...hi Sparkle....:hi: Enjoy the housework.....:flower:

I am off to gym it now.....:bodyb::headspin: 
:hugs::dust:


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea sounds like maybe progesterone also helps trigger Ov. About the temp thing.. I always had that in all of my charts. I had a dip that looked like Ov on either cd8 or 10.


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Whit. I didn't use to get that until after last MC. 

How are you today? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

I'm doing ok! Have to leave the house today :shock: :haha:
How bout you?


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies!!!!

ummmmmmmmmm if you can believe I am at a loss for words... LOL

Whit thanks so much for all the info on the Ovacue :hugs: also glad to see you a lil more upbeat :hugs:

Spark- Eric- did i miss something how do you know you are having a boy??? :rofl:

Lucy- sorry hun but mayo is the MOST DIGUSTING thing ever created on earth- your chart you have nice steady pre-o temps, watch it wil shoot right up and boom there ya go

TnT- ahh you are a mayo hater too,,,, I am gonna start a club- TTC MAYO HATIN' CLUB.. :rofl:

Morning to all the other ladies who haven't checked in yet :hi:


----------



## Lucy1973

I am better, and then some days like today I just seem to go really down again and find myself in tears driving back from gym. :cry: I think it's because Ov is near, and part of me is afraid to get preg again, because then there is something to lose again.....but I can't not try. :wacko:

Well done for leaving the house, it's hard....but as time passes it is easier....:flower: How was it? What did you do? 

Do you think it is over? :hugs: It takes a good couple of weeks to get back to PMA, and even then it is a constant battle. :shrug: I remember I had to phone the hospital from work to find out my hcg levels from 3 days before. When the nurse said I would now get a negative test as the levels were 15, 3 days ago, then I had to go back into class and pretend everything was fine...it was HARD. :nope:

We will be ok though, just have to be really determined.....and strong....it will happen for us and everyone else on here and I really believe that. :hugs:
:dust:

Sorry if I have gone on, I am trying to be positive for you, sometimes it all comes back. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Kell, cannot believe you are at a loss for words! :tease:


----------



## kelster823

Lucy1973 said:


> Kell, cannot believe you are at a loss for words! :tease:

AH yeah I know me :wacko: :wacko:

well if :witch: doesn't show today then I don't know WHAT THE HELL is wrong with me- check out the temp??? WTF


----------



## Lucy1973

Where is your link to your chart Kell?:wacko:

Sorry am an idiot, just saw it....I see what you mean, surely she will be there today? xxxx Wierdness


----------



## kelster823

she BETTER show today or tomorrow............... I can't believe I am actually saying that :rofl: but I am- just wanna move forward-----


----------



## Lucy1973

Well I can understand, as soon as she arrives, you can get her out the way and then look forward to TTC soon! :happydance:
:witch: is rubbish :wacko:


----------



## Delilahsown

Good morning beauties!:hi:

Hope you're all doing well this morning..

Sparkle- about the bump thing- here is my theory: I am a big girl too- I was hoping that- if and when I got pg- the baby would just nestle itself into my already existing fat rolls - just so I could wear all my regular clothes :haha: and MAYBE- put on no more than 15 lbs. Not that I don't think a baby bump is just precious, but....thats my story. I'm sticking with it :winkwink:

Kel- Mayo hater- :rofl: while I don't detest mayo- I rarely use it....Nate likes it on all his sammies over mayo so i'm happy to oblige. Let us all know how you get on with the ovacue. i'm interested.....if no af come monday....i'm getting one.

afm- so..all day yesterday- i've been:sick: ,,, my back aches ....my temp has shot up- no fever, but i've also started a little cough ( kinda like the makings of the flu) which is drivin me nuts:wacko: because ( TMI ALERT) now i'm hocking up hunks of yuck... did i mention i hate spit? LoL- as a nurse, I can handle all the pee, poop, vomit , blood, pus, and bile in the world. But i can't stand spit:sick: ugh! 

ok- have a great day ladies- check in with you all later!


----------



## kelster823

Delia- I know I stalked your chart yesterday and saw that NICE HIGH SPIKE... ooooh FX 

spit bothers you....OMG VOMIT is the worst for me- I see I DO IT..... you should be me picking up the dogs---- holy hell I am gagging the entire time, sometimes I place a towel or a scarf around my face 

I have a VERY sensative smell- so does my brother and my mom


whoaaaaa lookie here another one interested in the Ovacue.... WOW--- :)

but feel better bub :hugs:

Never I forgot to mention this am- how are your eyes doing???


----------



## Wispyshadow

Delia: That is so funny...I'm a nurse too and anything involving lung cookies grosses me out. It's funny how most nurses can handle just about anything from poop, blood and guts but you throw a sputum culture cup at us and AHHHHHHHH!! GAG! I so hate the sound of the suction....wretch!!!!! YUCK! So anyway sorry to go on and on...hope I didn't make anyone nauseated:)

Kel: I hope your cycle gets a move on for ya. 

afm: I just got my official acceptance to grad school.....woooohooo!! I start in November. I am so excited.


----------



## kelster823

Wispy that is fantasic news CONGRATS

where you are with yoru cycle???? are you 2DPO?


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey Whit, how you doing? Please ignore my earlier rant, I am determined to have a PMA! :happydance: Hope you are ok anyway, I am thinking of you. :hugs:

Kell the Mac has arrived, its capsules of 500g, says you can take 2 to 6 a day. Starting dose anyone? I think I will take 1 or 2 now and see? :wacko:

I have to say it smells absolutely disgusting! :wacko: It'll be a hold the nose and down she goes job......don't know how you eat the powder! :sick:

Hope everyone is ok, 

Delilah and Wispy, feeling pretty nauseas right now......can't stand any bodily fluids.....:sick:
:happydance:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey Welshie, can you add me to the first page thingie where the tests and stuff are please? I will be testing on 30th (if I can wait that long and AF doesn't show). Thankyou
:hugs:

Anything yet Kell? xxx


----------



## kelster823

nope still a no show... but I started spotting on July 12th and it didn't start til late afternoon- bleeding started the next day but lite 

the pills came !! NICE!!! I use to take two in the AM.. they smell horrid but you can't taste it- now my powder YUCK I can taste it going all the way down.. :rofl:


----------



## Lucy1973

I hope she will hurry up for you. :wacko: My last AF started like that....15dpo, just spotting! :growlmad:

I have taken two, I know it may take a while to kick in. I need more energy as I feel permanently tired at the moment even though I am on holiday! :wacko:

Why you take powder...blurgghhhhh:wacko:


----------



## kelster823

I dunno why- I think I read somewhere a LONG time ago that the powder is quicker to get into the system then the pills.. I am probably soo wrong.. LOL


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: hope everyone is ok? Just popping in and you've all been jabbering away :haha: so will have to catch up later!! 

x x x


----------



## TntArs06

:hi: Girls

Kel- I hope AF gets here for you. Thats where I was when I was CD54 and all BFNs. I just wanted to be able to chart and start over. I think a hate mayo thread would be perfect. I can't stand the stuff. My OH eats miracle whip :wacko: which I think is HORRID! haha Must be a southern thing as OH is from AR.

Wispy- :happydance: Congrats hunni! That is AWESOME news! :hugs:

I am with you girls on the puken. I smell something nasty I pretty much almost vomit all over the place. I have a sensitive sniffer as well.

Never- how are you doing hunni? Hope you are doing good. :flower::hugs:

AFM- Off to the salon to beautify some women. Class starts in 3 weeks so I gotta head to the college to straighten some things out. You ladies have a wonderful day! :happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Kel: I think I o'd early this cycle, I believe that I am at 7dpo because I had all my signs last week of my O. I took soy isoflavones this cycle along with my maca and I also added some wild yam. 

my in-laws are in to visit and have been here for the past week. I am hoping that I o'd last week because there is no BD'ing going on in my house this week. I gave my bedroom over to my husband's parents and I have been sleeping on an air matress in my living room. Awkward to try and get any action with a house full of people and no doors to be behind...:rofl:

I am hoping I am not 2dpo because that will mean I missed my eggie this cycle but if I did I'll just keep on truckin' along.

Well I hope all my preggo maca sisters are feeling fantastic and the little warriors are growing and thriving:) I hope to join you all soon on the babybump bus...:haha:

Whit: I'm sorry honey:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

okey dokey Wispy!!! I was just reading yoru ticker that says 2DPO.. :)

DAM FRIGIN WITCH BITCH STILL ISN'T HERE- ya know if I am not pregnant then FINE but at least have the courtesy to SHOW UP and neither is my dam Ovacue that I paid for overnite shipping.. GREAT just GREAT


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Kell, how long is your luteal usually? Your chart def looks like ov 14 ago? Maybe its gonna be a 15 day one this month?:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

oh heck my cycles have ALWAYS been very screwed up and I mean REALLY screwed up

I could go for MONTHS without a cycle however, recently it was every month and a half- but because I took the progestrone cream I should be getting it by today tomorrow... 

frig a frack a fruckle I GIVE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucy1973

I'm sorry the witch is messing with you.....:wacko:

Hope it comes soon! :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

she'll show when she is ready...........


----------



## Whitbit22

Unfortunately, Lucy I never made it out of the house. I started cramping last night after all day of nothing, so this morning I canceled my appointment. Nothing new has happened yet though. :shrug: I can't wait to get back to the gym! I know I shouldnt go until everything is over. 

Also about the Maca, I started out taking powder which I still have. It's ok in some tea.. but the only thing I found to disguise the taste completely is a chocolate milkshake. *drool* It makes it taste like a malt shake, no bad taste whatsoever. So, I'm a fan! 

Delilah those sound like some really good signs Fxed for you!

Kel I hope she shows soon for getting on's sake.


----------



## kelster823

yes please Whit WAIT.. give your body a rest she needs it :hugs:

umm never did the shake but I will come up with some kida drink cause the Tang ain't cutting it


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Girls:hi:
I have missed you guys the past two days but after spending 9hrs in work both days trying to learn new computer systems whilst inputing patient treatment plans and prescriptions I've been completely.....:wacko::wacko: by hometime.
I'm definately joining you Wispy and Delia....Just thinking/talking about tracheostomys and all the...ahem...care that goes with them is enough to make me :sick: Just can't deal with it at all:nope:

Delia your chart looks fab honey:hugs:....good symptoms to:winkwink:....when are you testing?

Wispy...oooooh I hope you are the 7dpo babe....when are you testing? That's fab about Grad school to hun:hugs:

Kel....Sending you lots of witchy vibes sweets....god damn it....I'd even give you mine:dohh::hugs:

Never....Hope you're ok sweetie:hugs:

Whit....whatcha been up to today chickidee? Loving that hope for a winter bfp:hugs:....hopefully I'll be joining you:winkwink::friends:

Lucy....I will add you for the 30th babe no probs:friends: 

Sparkle....That's fab that you felt little Eric move hun:yipee:....it's just the lushest feeling ever! Are you finding out :pink: or :blue: come scan time?

Linny how are you doing today sweets?

TTC....Hope you've had a chilled day with your cousin sweets:hugs:

TNT....I could do with some beautifying hun....feeling like doing something radical with the mop but have no skill to style it afterwards or guts to carry out the plan:haha::dohh::hugs:

Dandy....when are you back????

I'm sure I must of missed people.....Big :hugs:.....I really never meant to.

AFM.....I have that friday feeling....no work until wedsnesday now:yipee:....well besides being on call on Saturday.
Pickle is off to his Nanny and Grandad's tomorrow and is like a shaken bottle of pop bless him:awww: The witch....not really sure what's going on....just so anxious that she's going to go and the bleeding isn't going to continue like last time:dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Whit, definitely no gym for you until everything is over. :hugs:

You'll need a scan to make sure....don't want to hurt yourself! You need to rest, and you don't need to even leave the house if you aren't up to it, I didn't for about 2 weeks! 

You make sure you give yourself time to recover physically at least before you go rushing off back to work or gym :hugs:

Thinking of you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Kell, I hope you wake up and the witch is there. :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Delilahsown

Hello Ladies!!:hi: 

Wispy- :rofl: too funny- I haven't heard "lung cookie" since I graduated. I used to get in trouble all the time for "wasting money" because if my patient had suction set up- I changed it everyday that I had them. I couldn't stand looking at all the crud in the yaunker- and the collection in the tub :sick:CONGRATS on grad school. I have big admiration for everyone with the will power to go back to school. I've been considering it- just have to make myself do it.

Kel- its raining outside so maybe i'll do the :witch: dance so we can get you going :thumbup:

Welshie- thank you sweets! I think maybe testing the 17th if no af on the 16th. I've gotten pretty good about waiting to test- making myself not have to go buy more but waiting until the day after af due to use the one i do have....haha..im so cheap. No- wait ...i think a better label would be "FRUGAL":laugh2:

Never- hope you are recovering well!

Hmmm....whats for dinner???


----------



## kelster823

YAY thanks for the rain dance.. it is finally raining here tooooooooooooo.. haven't seen rains in weeks.. at least 4 weeks.....

Welshie appreciate the vibes muh friend...... 

dinner here- grilled cheese sandwiches- in fact gotta go make them now for Jeffhe'll be home in a bit


----------



## TntArs06

Welsh- You should see a stylist that can teach you to style it and make it more managable for you hun. I always make sure my clients are well off before they leave AND they have to "love it" or else I dont let them leave until then. HAHAHA :haha:


----------



## Wispyshadow

I don't like my tickers...my cycles are off a little each month and it is such a pain to change my tickers. Are the FF tickers free? They seem easier to keep up with cycle changes. Just knowing my luck I probably did O 2 days ago....Things are kinda crazy right now in the homestead. 

Tnt:Are you excited school is about to start? I am so nervous but excited too. Good luck to you!

Delia: I feel like I am a little crazy going back but hey it's only 3 more years and I'll have so much more freedom in my practice.

Kel: I wish it would rain here...it has just been humid and cloudy....just miserable and muggy..bleh:( I love it when it rains; it smells so good outside after! 

Welsh: you amaze me at how you keep up with all of us! We are getting ready to start a new computer program at my work and it is a nightmare...I suppose it will make life easier once I have the whole thing memorized but what a pain. 
I am anticipating testing on the 20th (I think that is what I decided?) I have had my mind on other things the past couple of weeks. It feels really weird not being so focused on baby making.

I did find myself wondering each day how you guys on the maca thread were all doing. Is Dandy still on here? 

Goodnight my friends!!!!! HUGS TO YOU ALL!!


----------



## WelshRose

Morning My Gorgeous Maca Buddies:hugs::hugs:

Delia....I will pop you on "The" page for the 17th sweets....and keep everything crossed. I wish I had your will power....I have 90ic's...1FRER and 1CB Digi upstairs:winkwink: Now I don't think you are Frugal....just sensible....unlike me:loopy:.....ah well they should last until the end of the year...I hope!:lol:
Can't wait to stalk the chart later:hugs:

Kel....I've got everything crossed that you wake up with a lil house guest this morning...:hugs:

TNT.....Oh if only Missouri was a bus ride/short car drive away:winkwink: Did the doc say anything about your bruising babe? 

Wispy....:lol:I do try Hun...I hate it when I just post hope you're all ok:dohh:
Goodluck with the computer system babe....You'll soon get used to it....she says still with a dazed expression:lol: It wouldn't be so bad if we were running just the one system but we're running two alongside one another as they've started buying treatment machines from a different manufacturer....the new machines are amazing....but the old ones so comfortable:rofl:
Maybe not thinking about baby making will have done the trick sweets, people often say when they've had a busy month with other things or they've not really tried that month it ends up being lucky....I shall keep everything crossed for you:hugs:
I'm pretty sure the FF ones are free hun...and they update when you put your info in there like temps, opk/mon results, witch etc....so you're cd1 would always be correct.

Dandy is being dazzled by the lights of Vegas...not sure when she's back thou...anybody know?

Never....How are the ol peepers sweets....hope you're ok:hugs:

SBB....I love Samuel shortened to Sam Hun:thumbup: It's cute for a LO but cool as an adult as well....and not a name where there will be 3 of them in the same class:winkwink:

Whit, Linny, Sparkle, TTC, Lucy....and everyone else.....:hugs::hugs:

Have a good day folks....I'm off to update my chart....:wave::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

I am taking September testing dates as well for anyone that knows when the witch is due then....Although....fingers crossed we'll get lots of :bfp: from the rest of you due to test soon. I want another month like May....lots of :bfp:....and all sticky!....:yipee:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

Well what a day i had yesterday :wacko: Uniform is bought, bedside tables and one of the two chests is made. New bedding and curtains bought. Wall paper, paint, curtains and rug all chose ready for the front room to be decorated before the new sofa comes at the end of the month lol. 

Today i have on my list. Build the last chest, sort out old wardrobes and drawers with a mass clear out :wacko: Ready for DH to build new ones tomorrow. I have my two nieces to look after to while all this is going on. I am telling myself when it's all done it will be worth it :dohh::dohh:

:hi: WELSHIE, yes i am going to find out what Eric is. I have my scan on the 9th September so hopefully baby will be in a good position so we can take a look. How is the weight loss coming along ? :hugs::hugs: 

DEL, i didn't think of it like that. Maybe i will be able to wear my normal clothes for a while yet :happydance::happydance: Not to sure about the weight gain though i have already put on 10lbs :cry: It's all the cheese i keep eating to stop me feeling sick :wacko:
Your symptoms sound good when will you be testing ? :hugs::hugs:

KELSTER, i don't know if it's a boy yet lol. DH has started calling bump Eric after his most favorite football player ever Eric Cantona :wacko: I think it's more like Erica but i will let him dream for a while lol. Will you be testing soon ? :hugs::hugs:

NEVER, hope your ok :hugs::hugs:

:hi: to everyone i have missed enjoy your day :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Sparkle sweets:hugs:
Wow you sound like a woman on a mission...and with extra kiddies under your feet...I take my :howdy: off to you!:lol:....And it will be worth it!:hugs:

Haha DH and I were only talking the other night about old Man U players...Eric was one of my faves to....:thumbup:...Mr Sparkle!:lol:

The weightloss is going ok hun...I've lost 23.5lb in 13wks so far....down 2 dress sizes:yipee: I almost can't wait to see that wretched gyne of mine again:rofl: Hoping to fit in some exercise this next week while Callum is at my folks....but we'll see:winkwink:

I think you could be right hun about :pink:....I've known a few people be mad for milk/cheese whilst pregnant and they've ended up having girls....awww....:cloud9:
Do you have any names in mind?

:hug:


----------



## sparkle05

Welsie we have or should i say i have a few names in mind :dohh:

Girl, i like Isla, Esmie, Elsie, Lola and Leyla.

Boy, Eric lol over my dead body. I love Jasper but DH says over his dead body lol. Harry, Edward :blush: Noah and William.

It will probably all change before little one gets here but if i had full control it would be Jasper or Isla :wacko:

Do you have an appointment or are you having to wait ? Well done on the weight loss that's fantastic :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Hon....they're all such cute names....Isla is really pretty and I love Jasper and Noah:hugs:

I don't have an appointment yet...I plan to get to see her at the end of the year probably depending on what the charts are showing:thumbup:
Thanks hun for your support with the whole weightloss thing...and for putting me onto SW in the first place:hugs: I can't get over how much better for you it is compared to ww. Certainly targets anybody with a weakness to bread....of which would be me....and now I hardly eat the stuff and am not really missing it either:thumbup:
The group I go to is fab and the leader knows why I'm there and is so positive that it's all gonna work...kinda carrys my motivation on.....Looking forward to going with a baby bump and then getting straight back to it afterwards:thumbup:

:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Morning all :hi:

Welshie and Spark you guys have been chatty this morning

Welshie NO SHOW :(

Spark- ahh just a nicjname huh.. how cute... I love all the girl names, and the boys I like Noah :winkwink: but that is just my personal preference

Wispy- yes FF is FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, please go an use that so we can stalk chart you

TnT- wanna take a ride out here and give me a hair cut- I haven't had a professional one in over 5 years................ YES I KNOW horrid is that- I just don't like going to the salon and rather do it myself....LOL I'll show you photos of what I have done to my own hair in the last few years

all one length
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v354/19/118/1446205417/n1446205417_30092262_1732.jpg

to bangs and layers
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2104/19/118/1446205417/n1446205417_30219031_6417.jpg

AFM- OK WTF?????????????? someone want to EXPLAIN the situtation with my chart go ahead take a look PLEASE


----------



## Delilahsown

wowzer kel! big rise there! when was the last time you tested? hmm......I hope you have one laying around.

im complete opposite this am- huge nose dive on my temp. i'm TRYING not to put much thought into it :nope:

Sparkle- as long as beanie stays happy & healthy doing somersaults in your tummy, who cares about the 10 lbs? We'll shall worry about it when he makes his debut!

So....i've spend the night baking- today is my sisters' bday along with a co-worker- who loves LEMONS- so i've made a lemon pound cake, lemon-poppyseed cake, and some lemon bars. I hope I don't kill anyone :blush:

Have a fab day ladies!


----------



## kelster823

yeah I have PLENTY but still a :bfn: 

that could be a nice IP dip babe based on your other charts 11DPO you show no dip at all.... I had a big one on my March cycle FX

Ummm all sounds so yummy.. I HATE baking as well as cooking


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey Kell, what the hell is going on with your chart? And still BFN......wierd, looks like the same thing happened in May? I am not really a temp expert though...I guess you will have to wait and see. 
:wacko::hugs::dust:


----------



## kelster823

yeah weird isn't it???? LOL I guess I RISE before :af: not fall.... 

see told ya I am all screwed up


----------



## WelshRose

Hey there Lovely girls:wave:

Kel....:shock:.....your chart!!! I'm hoping for a slow implantation that has taken you down there and now hormones are a rising! I think you should test on Monday if she hasn't shown hun.....ooooh I'm all hopeful for you now...:yipee::hugs:

Delia....Hoping for a super rise again for you tomorrow sweets:hugs: Those cakes sound YummY:munch::munch:

:hi:Lucy:hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Kell, I been trying to work out your chart. Here is something that confuses me. If you have the Ov dip, then your temps take a few days to go above the cover line, do you take the dip as Ov, or the last day before going above cover line Ov? If you see what I mean? 

In May, you look like having a 17 day luteal, unless you count Ov as a few days later just before temps reached cover line, then its a 15 and that isn't so unusual....I am still looking hang on....:wacko:


----------



## Lucy1973

Maybe for you, Ov happens a few days later than you think? Your strips did confuse you too didn't they?


----------



## kelster823

LOL Welshie---- weird huh??? but look at the cycle before, I got a rise and then BOOM she showed.. but I will take your advice IF she doesn't show

I was thinking maybe another O trying to happen.. I know that is possible- so I told DH which I know it would be too late, we gotta get :sex: JUST IN CASE :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

Lucy--- LOL I had never charted prior to my March cycle so I have no idea how long my LP actually IS or when I should O................and that cycle I got PG....so nothing has been the same since

I am just gonna wait it out and see what happens- that is bascially all I can do right now

Thank god I ordered some IC off ebay- so I have 25 PG tests starring at me in the bathroom


----------



## SBB

Kell what the hell is going on with that temp?! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Kel That did cross my mind too hun...I've just been studying your charts and I'm pretty sure that you did Ov when FF has said. Second Ovulations usually happen within a day or two of the first hun...so not hugely convinced about that one. 
I was looking at the may one with the rise just before AF....it wasn't as direct....i.e it took more rises to become high again. As you have recently stopped taking the progesterone cream you would have expected the temps to fall which they were doing but.....keep taking the maca hun....and I shall be sat here over the pond with everything crossed!:hugs:

Hey SBB:hugs:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Ok, I am going to make a new ticker from FF. I am dumping the other two.


----------



## kelster823

:rofl: at least I give you guys something to THINK about in the AM.. 

I am truly a MYSTERY!!!!!! 


Wispy GOOD- go get that FF--- YAY another chart to stalk


----------



## Lucy1973

TBH Kell, I have alot of trouble knowing what my chart is doing sometimes! xxx I was thinking maybe you Ov later than you thought, which means it would be too early to test etc even now, wait and see is pain in bottom but either one or the other thing will arrive soon....BFP or AF.....:flower:

I have taken my second Maca dose this morning. Is it my imagination or am I feeling less tired and emotional today? :wacko::happydance::wacko:
:dust:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Kel: I updated my chart with the info that I had but I am going to start adding temps so it will have more info. Not sure why it says chart not updated. I have put all the info on my cycle in there. I think I need to add more.


----------



## kelster823

We'll see Lucy :) we'll see - 


but thanks ladies for looking and trying to attemp to figure it out :rofl: weeee doggie 

Wispy no temps that is why it is saying chart not updated :)


----------



## Lucy1973

Any news yet Kell? :flower:

I think it is funny you lot call them 'bangs', (hair do), it has always tickled me.....

I asked OH to 'trim' my hair in June, and lets just say he cut off a lot more than I wanted, it looks so bad I can't even wear it down still! Grrrr :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

on what??? believe you me, if she shows my arse will hauling in here REAL fast and screaming it.. but nope nothing

I ask Jeff once in a while just to TRIM the back and he does a pretty good job


----------



## nevertogether

so i can finally see and i see kelster at 15DPO! have you tested yet!??


----------



## kelster823

There you are Never~~~ I figured you couldn't see so that is why we haven't seen you

how are your eyes?????????

I sure have and :bfn: for days- just waiting on :af: now


----------



## kelster823

Ha Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

yep the package never made it to me so I sent a nice but FIRM email to them this morning and lookie what I got back:

Thanks for your note. I am very sorry to hear that you didn't receive it yesterday. I just tracked your package at FedEx and it appears that it was an error on FedEx's part. We have gone ahead and refunded you for the cost of shipping. The package is on the truck for delivery today! Here is your FedEx tracking number:


so at least I got my overnite shipping refunded to me :)


----------



## kelster823

boy I LOVE talking to myself today HUH??????? woo hooooooo LOL

eeewwww YUCK I just went to get a peach and wash it and I looked out my window and a dam black bird KILLED a lil chickadee and is eating it.............how gross


----------



## Lucy1973

What is a chickadee? :wacko:

So will you get your package tomorrow? :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

nope package on truck today

chickadee or more less a sparrow

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4a/Poecile-atricapilla-001.jpg/260px-Poecile-atricapilla-001.jpg


----------



## WelshRose

Hahaha...I use "Chickadee" all the time:rofl:

Glad your getting your postage refunded Kel:hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Ahhh, so cute. Also what I liked when I was in the US was fireflies, so cool, we don't get em! :growlmad:
I didn't know birds ate birds?

Just by chance, do any of you girls know what to do when a piercing gets infected......it's starting to make my ear ache.....salt water ain't doing anything! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww no Lucy:hugs:
Have you just had it done? I would recommend putting a hoop in so the air can get round it and keep perservering with hot salt water...failing that maybe the gp?:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

I know Welshie I was firm but not nasty and they were VERY nice in all their reponses- already got the refund back because I used PayPal... :)

ahh Lighting Bugs.... not to many people call them fireflies :lol: as kids, as bad as this sounds, we use to run around with wiffleball bats and swing at them

we had an abundance of them back in early July- but they have all gone away :( they are usually around now but I haven't seen them- i think because it has been soo dry here- grass is totally brown, trees are starting to wilt

try oh gosh what is the name of the stuff- it makes an infection fizzle after you-- OH peroxide (sp ?)


----------



## Lucy1973

Kell!!!! Baseball bats at the little fireflies! :cry:

Welshie, I have had it a year, it is a tragal piercing, the bit next to your head. When I got it changed from a bar to a ring a few months ago, it didn't like it, and now it is infected. I will keep the salt water up and see if it helps....don't want to take it out cos so painful to get done!!! :wacko::growlmad:

Kell, what in the holy heck is wiffleball? :wacko:

Hmm peroxide, ta I will look into...


----------



## WelshRose

Peroxide....don't you dye hair with that?!:shock::lol: I guess there is always diluted dettol hun:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

hee hee yeah we use to do that horrble I know

wiffle ball and bat

https://www.thingamababy.com/photos/uncategorized/2008/10/03/whiffle.jpg




> Peroxide....don't you dye hair with that

holy crap NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO it turns your hair ORANGE- trust me I KNOW


----------



## Lucy1973

Ok, we have wiffle balls :flower:

I got some spray on savlon I might try, and go and see piercer and ask 'what's up with this now?' :wacko:

Thanks Welshie :hugs:

BTW how do you paste pictures on the thread page? :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Lucy I have that piercing :D it hurts huh?! I'd get some tcp or even listerine and gently rub it in / dab it with a cotton bud or cotton pad... Twice a day at least. And try and run it under the shower when you're in there - but try not to get shampoo or conditioner in it! Just saw you have savlon spray - use that like I said... 

Welshie how are you hun? Don't feel like we've caught up for ages! I read your weight loss in a post the other day - you're doing so amazingly well!! 

Kell I pm'd you... Can't wait to see tomorrows temp! Glad you got your postage back with no fuss! 

Hope everyone else is ok... Have I missed anything big? I feel there is at least 10pages I've missed!! 

X x x


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks SBB, hope you are doing ok today. :flower:

Hey where is Whit? Are you ok? :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

YAY YAY Ovacue is here and it is soo neat :)


wow no more peeing sticks ever again well except for PG tests!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Hey SBB:hugs::hugs:
You're right it does seem like ages babe:hugs::flower:
I'm ok, just plodding on you know, doing all that I can do really. I'm debating soy maybe after christmas but am going to stick to the maca everyday until then.
I have to have faith that it sorted me out last time and I'm sure it's gonna help get me that super sticky bud that we're dreaming of.
The witch has definately been lighter today than yesterday so keeping everything crossed that she's going to bugger off in the next couple of days:thumbup: My temps seem pretty low atm as well...hoping it's a good thing:shrug:
Thanks for all the encouragement babe on the weightloss:hugs: People are really starting to notice now which is fab and spurs me on. It's not a hard diet to follow...more a way of eating than a diet...it just limits the amount of bread that you're eating really which for me was what was needed....and obviously all the naughties have high syn values but generally speaking it's easy peasy:winkwink:

Anyway enough about me babe....how's things with you? Hows all the housey stuff going? Have you started buying any bits yet for your lil prince?

Big :hugs: and Ooooodles of Love xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Whoop Whoop...glad it arrived safe and sound Kel:yipee::happydance:
:wohoo: for no more opks! Wish I'd known about this before I purchased the CBFM:dohh: I have to go buy more sticks tomorrow:dohh:


----------



## WelshRose

Just noticed my lovely group of chattery maca buddies....we are the third largest thread in the groups section!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

To think I was even trying to bump the thread in the beginning to get replies:dohh:
Now look at us....just wanted to say thank-you for hanging out here....you girls rock!!!! Love you all:kiss::kiss:

Hope the title didn't fool anyone...obviously too much time on my hands:rofl::winkwink:


----------



## SBB

OH is making me go to the pub for a drink :( might just drive him there and throw him out!! Anyway will have to reply to you later welshie x x x :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Welsh- I love the new name for the thread! :hugs: ANd if I could drive to see you I would!

Kel- YEAY!!! It arrived. Have fun with it! I love new toys! hehe And I love your hair when it was all one length without the bangs. It really suits you well. Im thinken maybe add some long layers to that all one length and It would look SUPERB!!!! =) :hugs:

Never- Glad your back! :hugs: How are you feeling hunni?


----------



## kelster823

:tease:

I was LOOKING for our thread and I was like OK WTH happened now.. LOL

yes I remember there were just a FEW of us around- mainly you, SBB, Bella, and moi...........

you guys are a bunch of wonderful and I mean wonderful ladies these last 6 months HOLY CRAP I have been posting in here for 6 months

especially at my darkest hour- I really don't know what I would of done without your support thru my MC

the happy times, the sad times, frustrating times, hopeful times ...been thru them all in here :hugs: MUCHO LOVE

I cannot wait for the day to see nothing but a page FULL of blooming :bfp:

THANK YOU LADIES FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> OH is making me go to the pub for a drink :( might just drive him there and throw him out!! Anyway will have to reply to you later welshie x x x :hugs:
> 
> X x x

ya know ole Danny boy...............hmmmmmmmmmmmm not KEWL

took me a long time to get my hair like that and I don't want to do that again LOL but thank you TnT. I hate bangs myself but I have that stupid cowlick or whatever you call it right in the front and my hair goes all different ways


----------



## WelshRose

Ok sweetie...have a good evening:hugs:
I've lost DH to the pub as well this evening....he's catching up with his best man.
Me and Pops are having a girls night in...not sure she's up for the face mask thou...just the nibbles:rofl: xxxx


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Kel...that was such a lovely post sweets....quite brought a tear to my eye:cry:
It never ceases to amaze me how close the friendships are on here and how much you really begin to care, worry, and feel the extreme happinesses and saddnesses for people that you have never met....Jeeeez I think we have a rather emotional Welshie on our hands tonight....:dohh:


----------



## WelshRose

TntArs06 said:


> Welsh- I love the new name for the thread! :hugs: ANd if I could drive to see you I would!

That would be SOO Cool hun....wish we all lived a bit closer....just imagine the girly vakay's we could organise:winkwink:


----------



## kelster823

WelshRose said:


> Aww Kel...that was such a lovely post sweets....quite brought a tear to my eye:cry:
> It never ceases to amaze me how close the friendships are on here and how much you really begin to care, worry, and feel the extreme happinesses and saddnesses for people that you have never met....Jeeeez I think we have a rather emotional Welshie on our hands tonight....:dohh:

well I mean it.. 

even thru the crazy times... like me for instances--- I probably drive yall crazy with my frigin charts.. LMAO 

one thing is for sure there is never a DULL moment going on in here



> just imagine the girly vakay's we could organise

umm I did do that back in 2005 (I THINK that was the year) with a bunch of gals I met online on a message board that I started posting on back in 2002--- we all met up in Florida for a long weekend.. it was so much fun... I had met a few of them prior to but still... and I still talk to a lot of them


----------



## SBB

Yay I'm not going to the pub :) OH said he'd just drive but then I feel mean cos he can only have one beer... But our neighbour is driving so I get to chill! Is it bad I want some more of the macaroni cheese I just made and already had a huge plate of?! 

Anyway, welshie you're so patient! I love the way you'll wait til after Xmas to try something new! I was sticking anything and everything down my throat :haha: 
I can't believe how big the group is! So cool there's loads of us now and how we're all at different stages... 
OMG baby Jesus just did the biggest kicks - my whole tummy moved!! I haven't started buying yet, but really looking forward to buying some cute little blue things! We need to start looking at the big stuff too... Pram, cot etc etc... 

Aw kel it is truly great, I seriously think if I hadn't found bnb and especially this group I'd have got so depressed all by myself with no one to talk to about it! It is weird how we genuinely care about people we've never met! But it's wonderful :hugs: 

Hey TNT! Any news? Have you been to the docs? Are you still taking/going to take clomid? It's a boy maker!! Seriously in the clomid preg buddies, there's about 12 girls, 6 have had gender scans so far - ALL boys!!!! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

You're right Kel....and no you don't drive us crazy you narna:hugs::lol:

I bet meeting up with them was so cool:thumbup: Did they all live in the US?

xxx


----------



## kelster823

ok ole Danny boy is out of the basement now... what would you of done? sit there? BORING...

LOL

yep I agree I don't know what I would have done or talked to about all my issues... I mean I have my SIL but .. ya know

speaking of her.. she was put on Clomid- did the ultrasound last week- saw big follicals- gave her the shot in the tummy now it is a waiting game to see if she got PG or not.... ooohh I hope so for them

ohh kewl a big ole kick---- must be such an awesome feeling but a weird one at that...

yes Welshie they did but all over the country... one time we all met up here in New Jersey for a concert (the message board was for the band Creed- you remember them) anyhooooo we had girls fly in from California- Arizona- Washington- all those states are on the west coast- the other side- at least a 5 hour flight


----------



## SBB

Well yeh I would have just sat there and gone to sleep! But we need to be seeing people in our village often in case a house comes up for sale and they forget about us!! But Danny can network! 

Yeh it's weird with the kicks! But so cool... It still doesn't really feel real that there's a baby in there!! 

Ooh I hope it works for your sil! Fingers crossed...

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

SBB said:


> Yay I'm not going to the pub :) OH said he'd just drive but then I feel mean cos he can only have one beer... But our neighbour is driving so I get to chill! Is it bad I want some more of the macaroni cheese I just made and already had a huge plate of?!

 YAY you get to chat the night away with us:yipee: Have some hun...and if Danny asks later where it's gone....Baby Jesus wanted it!:rofl::winkwink: 



SBB said:


> Anyway, welshie you're so patient! I love the way you'll wait til after Xmas to try something new! I was sticking anything and everything down my throat :haha:

 I've been there hun, honestly! Then a wonderful woman by the name of our Kelster said to me early on about giving the maca I think it was a 3mth trial...it fixed me and now I'm quite honestly scared to try anything else:dohh:



SBB said:


> OMG baby Jesus just did the biggest kicks - my whole tummy moved!! I haven't started buying yet, but really looking forward to buying some cute little blue things! We need to start looking at the big stuff too... Pram, cot etc etc...

 That's the fun bit:winkwink: Have you looked at stuff yet and it's just a case of buying or have you not looked at all? My SIL has her 20wk scan on the 25th and is finding out what she's having....she wants a girl so badly...it quite worries me:dohh: 



SBB said:


> Are you still taking/going to take clomid? It's a boy maker!! Seriously in the clomid preg buddies, there's about 12 girls, 6 have had gender scans so far - ALL boys!!!!

 That could be an interesting study hun:winkwink: I wonder if people that have used soy have had the same results?


----------



## TntArs06

I think it would be sooo neat to meet up with you girls! This thread is my favorite and I always think of you guys and hoping and praying for BFP's and well wishes!

SBB- I am doing pretty good! AF ended up coming and they did a blood preg test anyways and of course it was BFN. But I start my clomid on Tuesday and estrogen two days later. I wouldn't mind a boy at all! How are you doing?


----------



## SBB

Welshie It did fix you before so you're right to stick with just that! 
No haven't even looked yet!! Really got to get on with it soon... :D 

TNT glad you'd like a boy cos I swear clomid is boys only!! At least you got your cycle back, fingers crossed for this cycle :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

SBB said:


> Welshie It did fix you before so you're right to stick with just that!
> No haven't even looked yet!! Really got to get on with it soon... :D

Yup....I'm a Maca chick...thru and thru I feel...:winkwink::thumbup:

Aww you'll have so much fun looking and taking all the prams for a test drive:winkwink: And looking at all the cute bedding ranges they do...I love the stuff at https://lollipoplane.co.uk....so cute. Esp the Will I Be Big One Day collection and Herb's Garden for:blue: and Rosie Posy for :pink:...:awww:
You'll have to post pics of all the bits when you get them:winkwink::hugs: xxx


----------



## SBB

I will do hun definitely! Lollipop lane is lovely stuff! 

Yuck I ate the macoroni and am immediately regretting it :( my tummy really hurts now :dohh: too much food I think! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

what exactly is a Pram???? I never asked about it

is it like this?

I picked this one out umm back in April LOL instead of the traditional bassinet

https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-3007019_alternate1_reg.jpg


----------



## WelshRose

Not really babe...it's what you push them around in when you're out and about. 

That looks cute thou!:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh a stroller.......... ahhhhhhhh haaaaaaaaaaaaa I get ya :winkwink: thanks


----------



## WelshRose

It's like this babe...I just stole a pic off of google....


Sorry hun I must have been replying when you replied:dohh:
We tend to call strollers pushchairs...for toddlers....opposed to beds on wheels for babies:rofl:


----------



## kelster823

thanks :) I didn't look at any of those things at the time.. I was more interested in the bassinet and rocker for the baby's room... LOL 

well bassinet for our room cause my MIL wanted to give us her rocking chair and the wooden craddle she had made for my niece 16 years ago.. 

ahhhhhhhhh nope sorry don't want a wooden craddle and I want a glider not a rocking chair

I could go NUTS on this webpage

https://www.google.com/products?q=dallas+cowboys+baby+clothes&hl=en&aq=4&oq=dallas+cowboys++


----------



## WelshRose

Gliders are amazing hun...We were very lucky when we had Callum...My Lil Bro treated us to one....I still sit in it now:thumbup:


----------



## SBB

I want a vintage silvercross pram! If you google it you can get them on eBay etc... V impractical though!! And they still make them but they cost soooo much!! 
https://www.silvercross.co.uk/our-range/heritage-collection/balmoral/

Kell all that Dallas stuff is so cute and funny!! 

I'm shattered ladies so off to bed! Night night x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> I want a vintage silvercross pram! If you google it you can get them on eBay etc... V impractical though!! And they still make them but they cost soooo much!!
> https://www.silvercross.co.uk/our-range/heritage-collection/balmoral/
> 
> Kell all that Dallas stuff is so cute and funny!!
> 
> I'm shattered ladies so off to bed! Night night x x x


that sucker is high tech SBB... LOL 

nite babe sleep tight

I love the DC booties on that web page

Welshie- I won't take anything BUT a glider


----------



## TntArs06

Kel- I love that bassinet! It is TOO CUTE!! I just love it.

Welsh- I seen celebraties with those strollers and their neat. I like the strollers with the three wheels and you can take it hiking. Obviously for when bubs is bigger. But I think they are neat!

SBB- Im craving pasta soooooo MUCH!!! Damn endo diet, doesn't call for it. But on my cheat day im eating loads of sgetti! :haha: Sleep well hun!


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning maca ladies :hugs:

WELSHIE i love the new name :hugs::hugs:

You ladies are the best. I can't thank SBB enough for pointing me in the maca train direction all those months ago. I could never of guessed that my one lonely post about maca would bring me here. I had decided that if no one answered my post i was going to give up with Baby and bump and go it alone :cry::cry:
Then i met you guys :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 

:friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends:


Sbb How lovely that you can feel jesus moving so much now. I'm still at the little fish swimming in the tummy feeling. I love the pram my mum had one of those for me. Can you imagine the school run with one of those. I'm not even sure it would fit in the boot lol. I will need a smaller one :cry:
Have you had any interest in the house yet ?

KELSTER glad your parcel has shown up. I know delivery men can be a pain but this week i took 3 deliveries. I had a phone call each night to say that they would be with me between 7am and 830am. Every night i would say " what 7am and 830am are you sure " normally its 7am and 7pm so you take a day off work and they don't come :growlmad: I cant believe how good they were.
Any symptoms on the BFP front ? I have everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

Right im off to get dressed today is bacon sandwich day at my mums :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lol Kell that pram is far from High Tech!! It's huge, it's really just for going for local walks - it's so beautiful! My mum said she'd buy us one, but I think I'd sadly rather just get a practical one, as we can't afford both! Sparkle you're right I doubt it would even fit in the car!! 

TNT that's a bummer about the pasta :nope: is it carbs in general or just pasta? I know I couldn't live without potatoes!! 

Sparkle I'm glad I saw your post and pointed you in this direction! It can be a bit weird on here and not everyone is so nice - but this thread has always been AMAZING!! 

I'm getting a BIG load of maternity clothes from ASOS between 11.39 and 12.39 - yes really!! They're that precise! Love it - makes it so much easier you can go out and not worry! 

You inspired me to have a 'bacon' sandwich! Well ok, it's fake veggie bacon - but I still enjoyed it!! 

I never got the fish feeling - just straight to little kicks and pokes! Love it :D 

Kell i'm not sure what's going on with your temps. At a long shot you could have OV'd 5dpo - but I don't think so. Your +opks seem to suggest that FF is right - have you tested again? 

x x x


----------



## Lucy1973

Kell anything new? :winkwink::wacko:

Hi everyone, just thought I would pop in. 

Girls with bumps....how amazing...soooo happy for you....hope in a little bit we will be a bump thread! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Morning... 

DAMMIT we just got woken to the phone ringing- frigin Jeff is on secondary pager and sure enough some ARSE was arrested- started saying he wants to kill himself yadda yadda yadda so he is in PESS at the hospital- Jeff has to work all day today :( man like i haven't seen him enough already

oh ..............

still no :witch: and nope I haven't tested................ if she is not here by next week and continue :bfn:'s- then it's a doctors call--- I cannot afford to waste my time

Spark you mean bacon bacon? like sizzle sizzle bacon sandwich???? just bacon and bread? I mean we have BLT's Bacon Lettuce and Tomato and they are YUMMMMMMMMMM-- never heard of just a bacon sandwich

SBB--- ohhhhh that sound like fun getting maternity clothes- hell I can ship you some of my unworn brandie new clothes and you can use that- trust me it would be maternity for you :winkwink:

welp off to get some coffee and make myself porkroll, egg, and cheese sandwich for breakfast



OMG I JUST WATCHED A VIDEO of how to make a British Bacon Sandwich-- UGH how do you eat that???????????? that is just block up the arteries why don't ya-- butter on the bread not cooked and then ketchup tooooooo

GAGS... :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

i can see well girls just pretty light sensitive so the computer has been very hard to get onto the past few days, but my eyes are adjusting finally. it was pretty bad the first two days. kel, your temps are still up i'm surprised we haven't seen a :bfp: from you! got my FX!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey Kell, what does Jeff do? Sorry, never managed to catch up on all this thread...there is too much to read! :wacko:

Sorry no AF yet, bummer......:hugs:

Never, hope your eyes will be better now. :flower:


----------



## kelster823

ohh Never I bet the puter bothers your eyes...

yep :bfn: I didn't test today and I am not gonna--- my temps are def not high like they were when I was PG

Lucy he is a - sheriffs officer (policemen)


----------



## Lucy1973

Ahhh, so you have to be a good girl then. :winkwink:....don't know what it is about policemen, they make me feel paranoid, even when I didn't do anything! :wacko:
:angelnot:


----------



## SBB

Hi Never! I meant to ask how you were doing in my last post and forgot :dohh: 

Kell your chart is looking quite similar to last months, you were at 18dpo when the witch came... I know last month was a bit different though... I obviously would love it if it's your bfp just being realistic :D 

Hey Lucy :wave: 





kelster823 said:


> OMG I JUST WATCHED A VIDEO of how to make a British Bacon Sandwich-- UGH how do you eat that???????????? that is just block up the arteries why don't ya-- butter on the bread not cooked and then ketchup tooooooo
> 
> GAGS... :rofl:

Lol Kell bacon sarnies are huge here!! And yep not great for you! I have veggie fake bacon which is better (but meat eaters would say tastes horrible!) and I have it like once a month! 




kelster823 said:


> welp off to get some coffee and make myself porkroll, egg, and cheese sandwich for breakfast

Errrrr.... You think a bacon sandwich sounds gross?!?!?! :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Lucy1973

Kell....butter melted onto bread, plus greasy bacon and ketchup.....and all on white bread.....it's the best! You can even put a fried egg on! :flower:

Hi SBB! :hi::dance:

Feeling a bit :sick:today as expecting Ov tomorrow..wierd how that happens now :wacko:
:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

but SBB a bacon samdwich you just butter the bread on each side- not toast the bread and slab on the bacon (which the video I watched those pieces WERE HUGE) put it on the bread then ketchup and eat.................ugh bleck :rofl:

least the porkroll (taylor ham) we cook it then put a cooked egg with cheese on a hard roll.. YUMMMMMMYYYYYYY :rofl:

umm yeah like I said I just have to wait and see when she shows

Lucy nahhh it's not like that at all.. :winkwink: and I LOVE when he comes home in his uniform which is rare- he changes at work and leaves the gun there too. Don't like having a gun in the house at all

did you get enough :sex: there ms Lucy??? I hope sooo


----------



## Lucy1973

There is certainly something about a man in uniform....:bodyb::headspin:

Lol Kell, well I reckon it's tomorrow (I hope), I have bd Thursday and will have a busy weekend....xxx


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> least the porkroll (taylor ham) we cook it then put a cooked egg with cheese on a hard roll.. YUMMMMMMYYYYYYY :rofl:

:sick: :sick: :sick: 

Ok ham porkroll thing I can't comment on - never had it. But egg and cheese _together_ ?! That's gross!! :lol: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

are you serious you don't like egg and cheese together??? ummm had made myself just an egg nd cheese sandwich for breakfast before, if we have no bacon, porkroll or susage in the house

and well I know you wouldn't do the porkroll anyways- you don't eat meat :) :) 


porkroll sandwich

https://blog.nj.com/party_impact/2008/08/large_BLOG1042.JPG

okey dokey Lucy- don't want to miss an opportunity :winkwink:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

Kel....I'm with you hun...egg and cheese....YuuuuuummmmmY:winkwink:
I don't really know what to say about the chart hun except for hmmmm....not in a bad way thou....in a... I wonder if this is going to prove us wrong and actually suprise us kinda way:hugs: I shall keep hope for you honey. It's weird thou isn't it when you've had a bfp you tend to reference all after charts back to that one...I do the same with my Nov 08 one as I didn't chart when we conceived the twins...Yet I guess really do we want them looking similar?????:shrug:

SBB....You crack me up lovely:hugs: Those silver cross are huge:shock:....very romantic thou...if a pram can be romantic:dohh:....you know what I mean:winkwink:....I hope:rofl:

Lucy...Hiya sweetie....hope you have a very fun-filled weekend babe:winkwink::hugs:
Also with you on the love of a uniform....especially a policeman uniform.....I love Smithy in The Bill:dohh::rofl:
I just found a pic of him...:shy:


Sparkle...Glad you liked the name babe:hugs: And SOOO glad you came to hangout in here with us:yipee:

And SBB you're right...it is always fab in here!:thumbup:

Hope everyone is having a good day:hugs:

Well AFM...I'm feeling a bit like I have a limb missing at the moment...looking forward to talking to my Pickle later:yipee:
I've been into work treated two patients, zipped to an out of town retail park and bought some more test sticks for the CBFM and some lush smelling body butter, came home done the :dishes: and am now thinking about lunch....althou lacking inspiration and trying to resist the urge of a bacon sandwich:dohh:


----------



## kelster823

Hey Welshie!!! yep we do tend to go back to that one cycle- mine was such a lovely oen at that---- didnlt have to adjust anything- I even tried to take out the positive OPK and FF kept my O date the same- now this one and all the ones after the PG cycle, I have had to adjust here and there- add this add that

LOL I just adjusted this cycle too... I think I may not have O'd when we thought I O'd..... I am looking at my OPK (geesh I TRULY drive myself NUTS) and Aug 4th I had 3 OPKS that are pretty much dark ALL day- so I said let me see what would happen and I also changed up the actual temps for that day (thankfully I made notes on each day that I woke up way earlier then norm) and lookie lookie it changed my day....

makes sense too because I was SOOOO crampie last week- i mean it was bothersome

and we had no :sex: at all around that time... :( 

oh flarkie flarie whatever now.. that is WHY I bought this dam Ovacue- no dam guessing if these tests are positive or not.. LOL

please let me know what you think--- (count the third forth and fifth one up from the bottom)

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/scan0186-1.jpg


----------



## WelshRose

When were the bottom two from Kel?
On the computer the one up from bottom looks darker than the three before it....I think:dohh:


----------



## kelster823

horrible isn't it? 

the bottom two are from August 5th CD25 and that muh friend is where FF puts me at O'ing now

I know they all look almost positive but in real life they don't


----------



## Lucy1973

The 2nd from bottom and 3 above look the same to me. I thought these sticks were supposed to make it less confusing for you? :wacko:

So you could be Ov now? Quick.....just :sex: get busy you never know!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Linny

:wave: ladies!!

Wow I started to read through.......but there were sooooooooo many pages :wacko:

I have to say I often wonder if I'd even BE preggo if it hadn't been for you ladies!! I'm sure the maca & soy played a part and I wouldn't have known that without you guys, and I'm not sure whether i wouldn't have just given up on my own so THANKS :hugs: :hugs:

Kel hun......your chart has changed hmmmmmm, I would say the second from the bottom looks the darkest to me, but thats just me :hugs: Btw that sarnie pic that was up :sick: looked HUGE and nasty. Bacon all the way :haha: it is bad for you but I LOVE them but with brown sauce yum yum!!!

Welshie :hugs: WOW on the weightloss, I can't believe how hard you've worked. Thats sooooo fantastic :happydance:

Sparkle.....your another Leyla fan?? Hee hee I think we'l all end up with tha same baby names.....I love Ella (one of yours I believe), Lola, Laila, Lila, Maisie and new fave is Scarlett. For boys its harder as we don't really agree.....Noah would be my choice but OH hates it :cry: We only agree on Roman at the mo!!!! Its well tricky :hugs:

Never....glad to hear the eyes are healing nicely :hugs:

SBB....I saw one of those Silvercross prams in John Lewis, it was like £1000!!!!! I'm trying to find one to fit in my FordKa.....erm might have to sell it :haha:

:wave: Lucy


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Good Morning Gals!!

Kel- you know, that is what my strips were doing- but that is why I was doing the digis to confirm, because I couldn't tell.

Bahhhhh this cough is killing me. mmmhhmmm....ham and egg sammich. 
we call them a texas sunrise here- fried egg with ham and a piece o' cheese on some thick texas toast. ahhhh and the yolk pops and its runny....mmmmmmmmm..... ok enough :wacko:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Linny! :hi:

We have given up on the gym today.....OH gone to tesco to get wine and nice food, and we will chill and watch movies.....when I was 27 I would have thought that was a well boring night....but now it's the best! :jo::dance:gettin old lol
:hugs:


Poor Kell so confusing......xxxx


----------



## kelster823

Hey Linny---- thanks for your input I appreciate it very much :hugs: an what a very kind post----we are all here for each other- I can't wait for the babes to start being born.. the anticapation is going to be awesome

Delia- you too??? what a PITA it is--- so that is why I got the Ovacue :winkwink: BTW temp rise-- I have a gut feeling you are gonna be our August :bfp: this month
I like the yoke to pop to but I broken mine this morning because it would make a huge mess

Lucy- umm did the deed last night and well he is not home now so I can't.. but I know I have just lost the opportunity this month


----------



## Lucy1973

I am sorry Kell :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Awww Lucy that sounds like a fab night! I would kill for a glass of wine......been thinking about red wine and I wouldn't have drank that before :shrug:

Kel.....be good to get the :witch: here quick smart and start again with the Ovucue :hugs:

:wave: del


----------



## SBB

Kell I seriously hope that ovacure sorts it all out, theres too much guessing and changing things about... :hugs: what a pain if you didn't ov when you thought :( 

Hey Delia :wave: 

Linny I'm with you, that sandwich looks :sick: sorry kell!! We will have to agree to disagree :D 

Welshie you're right, the pram is totally a romantic thing. It's like going for a walk in the olden days with a loving husband and a quiet well behaved baby!! But that's not the reality of course!! 
You can get a vintage one on eBay for about £250. If I had the money and space I'd buy one for sure! Bubs could just sleep in it in the house like a Moses basket! 

X x x


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

i have PCOS and i have been taking maca for 3 months and will be starting clomid soon. any other ladies who took both??? did you conceive?
i have noticed a huge difference in my body since starting the maca, cycles have been more normal and predictable, libido is hugely increased, and i just feel more 'normal'...if you have PCOS you may get that last thing...i can't really explain it...i just feel more normal..lol
hoping that i can conceive on maca and clomid. i know i have heard from a lot of ladies to keep up with the maca til your 2nd trimester and it virtually eliminates you chance of miscarriage (if you have PCOS because your hormones are out of whack otherwise and your are at an increased risk of miscarriage)
hope things are working out for all of you, i am very new to BnB so i could use some support. trying to conceive for 12 months naturally (when you don't get a period or ovulate normally...explain that one to me...stupid doctor)....so now i'm taking the maca and my doctor is finally going to put me on clomid. wish me luck girls


----------



## SBB

Hey born2be :wave: welcome :D 

I was on clomid and maca, and it did the trick for me!! I ovulated very late, with 65+day cycles... And clomid reduced them to 44-50 days which although still long was much better! I was on maca for 3 months I think and got pregnant on my first round of clomid! 

There's a clomid club thread too in ltttc that's worth checking out... 

Hope it all works for you and you'll stick around here and keep us up to date :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

i'm on the clomid club too!
thanks for the hugely encouraging news SBB! i've been taking the maca for 3 months and will start my first round of clomid end of august...hopefully BFP first round!!
congrats on pregnancy no.1
hoping to get mine soon =)


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi born2be :hi:

I have started Maca to see if it might help. Interesting what you say about it helping with MC, I may carry on with it after a BFP, as it can't hurt and who knows it might keep the bean in? 

Hoping for your BFP soon! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

No problem I hope you get as lucky as me! I found clomid fine too and didn't get the nasty side effects lots of girls get... 

I stopped the maca but I'm not sure I have pcos. Docs were fairly useless and told me I did, then told me I didn't! But if you've read it might help then why not!! 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

:hi: Ladies!

You girls have been chatty cathys today! :haha: Welcome Born2be!!! :hugs: I am taking Maca (been 3 months i think) and Im starting my third round of clomid. I had a break though because I had surgery. I have endometriosis and a long cycle as well. I too am hoping for a BFP with both! 

SBB- Any "unhealthy" carb isn't allowed! boo but I do have a cheat day and thats TOMORROW! :happydance: Im having spegetti and tortillas! :haha: The carbs causes inflamation in the intestines so they say not to eat them. I had a few chips the other day though. haha I couldn't help it.

How is everyone else doing? ANything fun going on for the weekend? :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs:

KELSTER, how could you not like a bacon sandwich :wacko: I have to say my mum makes a more healthy bacon sandwich than most. The bacon is grilled and the fat is taken off. We have margarine and not butter on the bread and a small amount of sauce. If we want to be bad then we chuck a fried egg on top :winkwink:
Egg and cheese :sick: lol. 

LINNY, i don't want to put you off but my Ella is a madam. Very funny but a madam all the same and so is every other Ella i have ever come across lol. A very pretty name though for these little madams :dohh::dohh: I really like Isla for a girl but there is a long way to go yet and it will probably change. I find that because i work in a nursery you can go off names very quickly especially if a child comes in and has a name you like but is a winger or even worse a snotty child :dohh:

Welcome born2be :hugs::hugs::hugs:

SBB how exciting new clothes :happydance: I have ordered a few bits but i bought one of those bump bands on line. They go over your normal trousers so you can wear them with the zip open. It has proved to be a very valuable purchase lol. Hopefully i will be able to wear my own clothes for a little longer.

NEVER, glad your eyes are returning to normal and your feeling better :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

We will see about that, Kel:coolio: 

:hi: Linny & SBB!! Gosh- seems like it was just a few weeks ago you both your your bfps......you're halfway there, SBB!! So exciting! Those carriages are pretty neat! Not sure how I'd fit that in the trunk of my honda.

Welcome, B2B:hugs:

ok. its 2pm and I just woke. I got up to temp this morning, and went back to bed. and got up briefly to post earlier....I kept hearing my hubby say "are you in a coma or something?" and i just couldn't open my eyes....and then he tried to roll me off the bed. PUNK. Then i felt something scratching my arm, and it was my poor pup. We usually go out on saturdays and she had been waiting..:shrug:

How is everyone else today?


----------



## TntArs06

Delilahsown said:


> We will see about that, Kel:coolio:
> 
> :hi: Linny & SBB!! Gosh- seems like it was just a few weeks ago you both your your bfps......you're halfway there, SBB!! So exciting! Those carriages are pretty neat! Not sure how I'd fit that in the trunk of my honda.
> 
> Welcome, B2B:hugs:
> 
> ok. its 2pm and I just woke. I got up to temp this morning, and went back to bed. and got up briefly to post earlier....I kept hearing my hubby say "are you in a coma or something?" and i just couldn't open my eyes....and then he tried to roll me off the bed. PUNK. Then i felt something scratching my arm, and it was my poor pup. We usually go out on saturdays and she had been waiting..:shrug:
> 
> How is everyone else today?

Oh man I wanted to sleep in today too! Your 12DPO right? Have you tested yet honey? Sounds like a possible symptom!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

Well OH and I went to see a mantinee and we watched Charlie St. Cloud! Really good movie. Definitely going to have to buy it when it comes out!

Went to a 3 year old's bday party and just loved seeing all the kids playing and jumping in the bounce house! Oh man I can't wait for that day.....hopefully one day! =)


----------



## TntArs06

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi born2be :hi:
> 
> I have started Maca to see if it might help. Interesting what you say about it helping with MC, I may carry on with it after a BFP, as it can't hurt and who knows it might keep the bean in?
> 
> Hoping for your BFP soon! :hugs::hugs:

I just noticed your ticker!!! Looks like O day is here! Good luck hun....CATCH THAT EGGY!:hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

[/quote]
Oh man I wanted to sleep in today too! Your 12DPO right? Have you tested yet honey? Sounds like a possible symptom!!! :happydance::happydance:[/QUOTE]

Hey TNT:hi:

Haven't tested yet- im gonna wait it out like i did last cycle- if late, then i'll test:winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hi all am back from hols just jumping on to say hi before i start on my washing will post pics in the next few days and will have to catch up on what i have missed :coffee:

Hope you are all well :hugs:

so i havent been charting or taking vitex or maca for the last week, think i might stay off itt till i get my blood test results, have noticed some watery cm in the last few days...so we'll see whats going on soon :shrug:


----------



## TntArs06

Delia- :hi: Thats a really good idea. I think I might do that this time around too. Testing early just leaves me paranoid as all get out! :haha:

Dany- Glad you had a good time. I can't believe you are CD75! My goodness thats LOOONG! :hugs: Hopefully you will find something out soon.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey ladies, back after my few days camping was great fun but I was so tired :flower:

How is every one doing, I have loads and loads to read up on :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

lol thanx for reminding me tnt :dohh: definately looking forward to some kind of results...first i have to psych myself up to actually have the blood test now :/


----------



## dandybrush

Ok to elaborate on my trip :)

was awesome :thumbup::thumbup: on arrival had my MIL's bag lost, was still in sydney :dohh: got delivered to our hotel 2 days later my sisters bag is lost atm (on arrival at home) so hopefully they find that soon

went to the Grand Canyon - was a terribly scary drive on the road filled with potholes, after we took a 2 hour detour (we got lost :dohh:)

we got chips from approx 25 casinos - our feet were soooooooo sore!! we walked everywhere. we also saw the Le Reve and Terry Fator shows. my sis and i went for a 1 hour trail ride (was boring, wont let the travel agent pick again) and my DH and dad played a round of golf on the only golf course on the strip. we also got remarried by elvis :) :haha:

on the last day we hired out a Cabana by the pool and didnt move. Well I my sis and her OH didnt, MIL and FIL dont do pools so they kept casino hopping and my mum, dad and DH went to a Pawn shop looking for a rolex watch and my DH came home and surprised me with a diamond bracelet and a heart shaped diamond ring :) were extremely good value

then on the way home we missed our early morning flight to LA so we had to go on a flight about 4 hours later, so we just slept in the airport. then we got to LA and the flight home had mechanical probs so was cancelled so instead of flying out on the thurs night we flew out on the fri night at about midnight, which was good cause we got to do universal studios on the friday, and catch up on sleep. 

if i remember any more stories ill let you know here are some piccies from the trip
 



Attached Files:







DSC01443.JPG
File size: 82.1 KB
Views: 3









DSC01477.JPG
File size: 83.5 KB
Views: 3









DSC01501.JPG
File size: 96.4 KB
Views: 6









DSC01512.JPG
File size: 95.8 KB
Views: 2









DSC01577.JPG
File size: 102.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dandybrush

:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01600.JPG
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 2









DSC01611.JPG
File size: 86.1 KB
Views: 2









DSC01644.JPG
File size: 99.9 KB
Views: 2









DSC01653.JPG
File size: 90.3 KB
Views: 2









DSC01710.JPG
File size: 80.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dandybrush

forgot to mention the men all did the nascar experience too :) my MIL also did the ride along one with my OH
 



Attached Files:







DSC01727.JPG
File size: 100.4 KB
Views: 3









DSC01758.JPG
File size: 85.4 KB
Views: 3









DSC01759.JPG
File size: 94.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lucy1973

Wow, it was a busy night on here while all us English chicks were asleep! :flower:

Thanks TNT, I can confirm Temp drop today, as long as I get the rise starting tomorrow, I am Ov today, we have :sex:day 12 and day 14.....I may get a last minute one in later today lol....I am determined to catch that egg! :wacko::blush:

Delilah...you have such restraint, can't believe you can wait until a missed AF!!!! Hope you are BFP!!! How exciting! From what you said, you certainly sound like you could be....:happydance:

Dandybrush.....poor you on day 75! But watery cm sounds good..usually changes to fertile? Hope so.....:hugs: Your holiday pics are fantastic BTW, seems like you had a great time and did loads....:happydance:


Hope everyone else is ok, I am off to gym soon to try and burn off all the choc and very undiet food that was consumed last night! 
:hugs::dust:


----------



## kelster823

Morning- 

DANDY BABE YOU'RE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh I am so very glad you had a great time... Vegas is AWESOME- missed you though............

NO FRIGIN PERIOD YET??????????? you serious? I was expecting for you to come home relaxed an tell us you got it while you were away

Hey Lucy- have fun at the gym

:hi: to all the other ladies who haven't changed in yet

AFM- going back to bed LONG day yesterday as soon as Jeff got home- boogied out the door to a picnic- our friends brought their baby- OMG he is just soo sweet and cuddley- I was like Blanca give me that kid then Jeff was holding him and lil Vic kept spitting up on him LOL - then around 9pm we left and went to another party.... and at 11:00pm headed for home but stopped at the pizza place for a pie- came home ate and went right to sleep

ehem YES THAT IS MY REAL TEMP folks... 

and I took another one an hour later JUST to see without all the covers on me and it was down just a tad not much- no positive test results enter and still gives me solid crosshairs............ I def O'd now I know it 

k off back to bed ta ta for now


----------



## Lucy1973

OMG Kell, looks like your temps say you could only be 2/3 days past Ov? 

Well.......who knows? :flower:

PS Too lazy for gym.........now cleaning house madly for prep of parent's visit next week....


----------



## Delilahsown

Holy Cannoli with that temp Kel! Mmmhmmm......fx'd:winkwink:

Dandy- glad you got home safely! All those delays would have drove me nuts! I get pissy just being delayed an hour. I bet vegas was hottttttt:devil:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kel whoohoo for temp rise yay!:thumbup: 

Dandy brilliant pictures :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Lucy1973 said:


> OMG Kell, looks like your temps say you could only be 2/3 days past Ov?
> 
> Well.......who knows? :flower:
> 
> PS Too lazy for gym.........now cleaning house madly for prep of parent's visit next week....

whoa now I take a second look you may be right! we will know soon enough! 

Kel what do you think!, you have deffo OV :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls :wave:

DANDY glad you had a wonderful time. i'm very jealous of the nascar experience! i need to do that sometime :)

KEL that is one heck of a temp jump, wow. not sure what day you ovulated, but confident that you have!

CELTIC glad to hear the camping trip was exciting. go get some rest! 

DELILAH can't wait to see what tomorrow's temp does honey!

AFM i'm just bored. DH is on a trip to macedonia right now so i can't talk to him until tonight. will be a fun experience for him, but i'm selfish and want to talk to him! i'm waiting for AF to arrive so i can start my hopefully lucky cycle. should expect it 19 AUG and temp drop today shows she is coming. also have tender BB's since yesterday. can't wait to take my magic maca so that goes away! other than that, nothing to report. just over two weeks until i see the man of my dreams! :yipee:


----------



## kelster823

I know can you believe that temp rise.. CRAZY and like i said I took it one hour later because I did wake up feeling hot.. so the second time i went back to sleep with barely any covers on and it was 97.90 so not much difference........... :)

if I did O when FF said so we are OUT cause we had NO :sex: at all :( but at least I O'd :) :) :) :)

but I think MAYBE O'd yesterday-- cause Aug 6th that temp rise I was using progestrone cream so I can see why it would go up and then down after I stopped taken it. I did have some sharp pains yesterday afternoon :shrugs: no idea just gotta watch and see.... :winkwink:

Never only two more weeks again.. YAY YAY YAY YAY


----------



## TntArs06

Dandy- I love all your pics! Looks like you had a great time.:happydance: I love Vegas and think its soo much fun.:winkwink: I agree with Delia, all that waiting for the plane and layovers just drive me bonkers too. :shrug:

Celtic- Glad you had a good time camping. We usually camp alot in the summer but we have only gone once this summer. Its so hott here that I dont think I could camp....:haha:

Never- YEAY:happydance::happydance: Two week count down begins! FX for you that this IS your lucky cycle!

Kel- That is definitely a good temp rise. Even if you O'd on CD32 you still BD'd 3 days before then. Im def not an expert but can't the little soldiers stay up to 5 days? So maybe your not outta woods yet!! :hugs::hugs:

Lucy- FX for you hunni that this is it! Sounds like you got it all covered.:hugs:

AFM- Nothen much going on. Went to the movies with OH yesterday and saw Charlie St. Cloud. It was really good. I :cry: a little. :haha: Just relaxen and cleaning today. Our donor will be here the 27th and dr said to Inseminate everyday we can. So wont be skipping days this cycle. Hopefully he has loads of swimmers to do that everyday? is that a good thing? He's willing to do it too so bless his heart that he willing to help us out! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey TNT, sorry can you remind me of your story...haven't ever managed to catch up with all those 600 pages.....:flower: Good luck though....sounds exciting! :hugs::flower::kiss:

Kell, I agree with tnt, you are not out yet....they can live up to 5 days....woohoo! :happydance:

Tnt, well we have certainly covered all bases......:blush: I am hoping so, but you never know.....then it needs to stick this time.....:dohh:
:dust:


----------



## TntArs06

Lucy1973 said:


> Hey TNT, sorry can you remind me of your story...haven't ever managed to catch up with all those 600 pages.....:flower: Good luck though....sounds exciting! :hugs::flower::kiss:
> 
> Kell, I agree with tnt, you are not out yet....they can live up to 5 days....woohoo! :happydance:
> 
> Tnt, well we have certainly covered all bases......:blush: I am hoping so, but you never know.....then it needs to stick this time.....:dohh:
> :dust:

I am sure you covered everything!:hugs: Seems like you sure have. And FX for you that you caught the eggy and it sticks!:flower::hugs:

HAHA and yes there is quite a few pages to read through. :haha: OH and I have been together for 4 and half years. Getting married next year. We have a donor until November possibly until Jan. He is getting shipped off to Afgan in March and we really like him. No strings attached with him and he is willing to sign papers. He just wants to donate and help out. :hugs: I have endometriosis and just had my second surgery to burn and cut out all the endometriosis on July 1st. We have been TTC for about four months now. So I am hoping that we can catch the eggy and it will stick before our donor leaves. :happydance: Thats pretty much my story. :haha: The Maca really helps with my endo and gives me energy to get up and go to work and school. Im so glad your on the Maca. Its something that I will take even after a possible baby. So woohoo!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Tnt :hugs: I just want to see a temp rise tomorrow so I know there was an egg to catch! :wacko::flower:

That's really nice that this guy wants to help you out, hopefully you will get a sticky one before he goes. :flower::hugs: Thanks for telling me your story. :flower:

I have been on the Maca for only a few days, but I think I feel less tired already. :happydance: Everyone on here seems to feel so much better on it! 

Glad you got your endo sorted..or is it ongoing?...so you are Oving in just under 2 weeks....how do you do the insemination? :blush: Do you know the donor or is he from an agency? I am very nosy sorry.....:blush:

I have bd on day 12, 14 and 15, and Ov I think day 15...so if that's not covering all bases I don't now what is...lol :blush: Now it's the 2WW, where I go completely crazy! 
:wacko::wacko::wacko:
:dust:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: kel, tnt, never, um i know i have forgoten...oh Lucy :wave: i dont think we have met :hugs:

i missed you all too...i was soooo hoping to come home with AF also kel :cry: i had alot of cramping while over there...not sure if it was because of the flying :shrug: got nothing now....the watery cm is gone and so is the cramping... :cry:

vegas was hot...but bearable, in Aus its more humid so in that kind of heat we would be sweating here and that makes it miserable, so yes hot but not humid so good :thumbup:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi dandybrush :hi::dance:


----------



## TntArs06

Lucy1973 said:


> Thanks Tnt :hugs: I just want to see a temp rise tomorrow so I know there was an egg to catch! :wacko::flower:
> 
> That's really nice that this guy wants to help you out, hopefully you will get a sticky one before he goes. :flower::hugs: Thanks for telling me your story. :flower:
> 
> I have been on the Maca for only a few days, but I think I feel less tired already. :happydance: Everyone on here seems to feel so much better on it!
> 
> Glad you got your endo sorted..or is it ongoing?...so you are Oving in just under 2 weeks....how do you do the insemination? :blush: Do you know the donor or is he from an agency? I am very nosy sorry.....:blush:
> 
> I have bd on day 12, 14 and 15, and Ov I think day 15...so if that's not covering all bases I don't now what is...lol :blush: Now it's the 2WW, where I go completely crazy!
> :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> :dust:

2ww is horrid! It like you have no control during that point and thats when I go NUTS:wacko: I try to stay busy but I still think bout it. :haha:

Yes, maca is amazing. I will always stay on it I think.

We do the insemination with a softcup. I put in pre-seed about 15 min prior and then our donor does his "business" in the softcup and then we insert the softcup....usually overnight! But min of 4 hours. And our donor is a friend of ours just trying to help. He has a GF and she is ok with it as well...which I was shocked about....he's just trying to help. And thats why we really only want him.
We shall see though. Bout two more weeks to go and then its time. I start clomid on Tuesday and then estrogen two days later. The estrogen part scares me cuz that is what grows endo but my dr says its a low dose and should be fine. 

As far as the endometriosis goes, yes it is ongoing. A hysterecomy wouldn't even help. They say that pregnancy helps quite drastically. So hoping for that. Endo is under-researched and they dont know very much about it. At least that is what im reading about it. So here's to hopen they figure how, why, and what will make it go away.

Dandy- :hi: hunni! Vegas weather is pretty nasty. I would love to go to Aus. Looks soo pretty on TV and I would love to surf there.


----------



## Lucy1973

Wow tnt that is so amazing! :flower: It's also pretty great the donor's girlfriend doesn't mind! As for the endo, if you were pregnant once, would it help for the future or just while you were pregnant? It's surprising that with all the technology and knowledge these days they can't know more about these things! 
:wacko:
Anyway it's very exciting and I can't wait to see what happens with you...hope you get that egg in 2 weeks! :hugs:

How you doing Kell? xx

I agree the 2WW makes us crazy, we know there is nothing else to do but wait and see, then you start symptom spotting, and before you know it you are completely crazy! :wacko: Luckily I have loads of school work to keep me busy, and family are visiting too. :dance:

Hi everyone else, :hi: and thankyou all for being so welcoming and kind to me when I gatecrashed in here, it makes a big difference to go through this with girls who really know what it's like when things don't go exactly to plan. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::dust:


----------



## TntArs06

Lucy- You are definitely right about going :wacko: during the 2ww. I am so glad to have all these girls here to keep me busy and help me through it. When most of your friends dont support you TTC. 

Pregnancy does help endo because it stops the growth of endo. In some milder cases of endo pregnancy can give your body the hormones to not grow anymore. Some women never suffer again after pregnancy. Though most in my cases do end up suffering from the pain again once your first AF comes again. THough 9 months with no endo and a baby at the end sounds really good to me. Well worth it! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Definitely! Hope it will be the case for you too. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

hey girls a question

I was thinking about having my blood test today, but im still feeling a little out of it from the 13 hour flight, as in still tired and a bit dizzy. would you still go for the blood test or put it off till i am feeling better? just wondering what i should do, obviously i want results asap


----------



## Lucy1973

Be careful Dandy...don't want to faint! :hugs:

I don't know, I would prob go, but eat something first. :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

we'll see, might leave it till tomorrow then


----------



## Lucy1973

It's probably better, you need to rest up today after your trip! :flower:


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> hey girls a question
> 
> I was thinking about having my blood test today, but im still feeling a little out of it from the 13 hour flight, as in still tired and a bit dizzy. would you still go for the blood test or put it off till i am feeling better? just wondering what i should do, obviously i want results asap

I would say get a good nights :sleep: and catch up on relaxation first. Then maybe do it tomorrow! Or at least that is what I would probably do! :hugs: Good luck hunni and hope you :sleep: well! :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

i think i will zonk out when i get home


----------



## dandybrush

just wanted to say I HAVE SORE NIPPLES!!! they only started hurting today, so i hope its a sign of Ov coming or AF coming so something will happen soon

also kel my fxed for you that chart is amazing!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey Dandy that's a good sign then. :flower:

Kell, what you up to...? :winkwink:

I am a bit stressed as my temp is still down today, so maybe today is Ov.....if I can't confirm it soon OH will be too tired to bd anymore! I will see what the temps do tomorrow.....maybe I need to get one of those ovacue thingies, it would make planning when to bd easier! I would hate to miss it! :dohh:

Hope everyone is ok today. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladies can you help me im unsure if i should get maca or soy for my next cycle ( when ever that will be ) cd 89 atm really want to sort it out and as my docs wont help me im having to try find ways myself


----------



## Delilahsown

lindseyanne said:


> hi ladies can you help me im unsure if i should get maca or soy for my next cycle ( when ever that will be ) cd 89 atm really want to sort it out and as my docs wont help me im having to try find ways myself

Hi Lindsey! You can actually take both. the maca you take the entire cycle- like a daily supplement. the soy- just for a few days. some of the gals on here started with the maca daily with long and inconsistent cycles too but managed to get it sorted it out after using it for at least 2-3 months.

alrighty gals! I think the :witch: is descending in at some point today. my temp is gradually dropping and I had a tinge of spotting yesterday. None this am- but I suspect she will be waving her broom by later on today:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Delilahsown said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies can you help me im unsure if i should get maca or soy for my next cycle ( when ever that will be ) cd 89 atm really want to sort it out and as my docs wont help me im having to try find ways myself
> 
> Hi Lindsey! You can actually take both. the maca you take the entire cycle- like a daily supplement. the soy- just for a few days. some of the gals on here started with the maca daily with long and inconsistent cycles too but managed to get it sorted it out after using it for at least 2-3 months.
> 
> alrighty gals! I think the :witch: is descending in at some point today. my temp is gradually dropping and I had a tinge of spotting yesterday. None this am- but I suspect she will be waving her broom by later on today:shrug:Click to expand...

thank you i just really want it sorted now was hoping for a bfp by end of this year we have been tryign a year this month now with not much luck and i am geeting so depressed over it now feel broken where can i buy maca and soy from?


----------



## Delilahsown

Since you are from the UK- you may want to check online- try ebay...i think some of the other girls on here may be able to give you a link to where they buy theirs from.


----------



## WelshRose

Hi Everyone:hi:
This is just a very quick drop in will catch up later....hope you're all ok:hugs:

Lindsey...hey honey:hugs: I have always got mine from https://www.creative-nature.co.uk, they have always been really quick to deliver:thumbup: I don't really know too much about soy but I'm guessing holland and barrett stock it...:shrug: Hope you come join us here on the maca train....the carriages are usually rocking with laughter, friendship and support:winkwink:

Right must dash....be back later....:kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Hi Everyone:hi:
> This is just a very quick drop in will catch up later....hope you're all ok:hugs:
> 
> Lindsey...hey honey:hugs: I have always got mine from https://www.creative-nature.co.uk, they have always been really quick to deliver:thumbup: I don't really know too much about soy but I'm guessing holland and barrett stock it...:shrug: Hope you come join us here on the maca train....the carriages are usually rocking with laughter, friendship and support:winkwink:
> 
> Right must dash....be back later....:kiss:

hey honey thank you for that think im going to try soy can it help with ovulation or is that just soy?


----------



## WelshRose

It definately did for me babe....as for everyone else I'm not sure:hugs:
I went 7months without ovulating and continuous bleeding...began taking maca and gradually upped my dosage to maximum in the 3rd month...and bang it got me back on track. I've experimented these past two months just to see what effect it does have on my cycle....and I'm taking it everyday for definate from this cycle on...no more messing around:dohh::winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> It definately did for me babe....as for everyone else I'm not sure:hugs:
> I went 7months without ovulating and continuous bleeding...began taking maca and gradually upped my dosage to maximum in the 3rd month...and bang it got me back on track. I've experimented these past two months just to see what effect it does have on my cycle....and I'm taking it everyday for definate from this cycle on...no more messing around:dohh::winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:

im going to try it may i join the group please?


----------



## WelshRose

Of course you can join us Hun!:yipee::happydance:

Glad you've decided to try it babe....For me it's been the best thing ever...hope it will be for you to...:hugs:
Just a note...A lot of us on here tend to use the capsules...but creative-nature also do the powder if you were interested in mixing it in smoothies extra...there are a couple of the girls that use the powder, Kelster and Whit....not sure if anyone else does that maybe able to give you ideas of good things to mix it with....for me thou...Capsules everytime! Oooh and just another thing....don't take it late in the afternoon or evening otherwise you may not sleep too well with it's energising effect:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Of course you can join us Hun!:yipee::happydance:
> 
> Glad you've decided to try it babe....For me it's been the best thing ever...hope it will be for you to...:hugs:
> Just a note...A lot of us on here tend to use the capsules...but creative-nature also do the powder if you were interested in mixing it in smoothies extra...there are a couple of the girls that use the powder, Kelster and Whit....not sure if anyone else does that maybe able to give you ideas of good things to mix it with....for me thou...Capsules everytime! Oooh and just another thing....don't take it late in the afternoon or evening otherwise you may not sleep too well with it's energising effect:winkwink:

thank you so much im going to try it as soon as this stupid cycle decides to end will go for capules


----------



## WelshRose

:happydance: That's great Lindsey:thumbup:
I can understand wanting to wait for a new cycle but as maca can be taken everday...it may even help sort this one out for you:shrug:....hope so sweets:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> :happydance: That's great Lindsey:thumbup:
> I can understand wanting to wait for a new cycle but as maca can be taken everday...it may even help sort this one out for you:shrug:....hope so sweets:hugs:

thank you hun have given me some hope that i might just get my normal cycles back


----------



## WelshRose

lindseyanne said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: That's great Lindsey:thumbup:
> I can understand wanting to wait for a new cycle but as maca can be taken everday...it may even help sort this one out for you:shrug:....hope so sweets:hugs:
> 
> thank you hun have given me some hope that i might just get my normal cycles backClick to expand...

Bless you sweetie...it's horrid when your cycles are all wonky...but we'll be :wohoo::happydance::wohoo:....:wine::drunk::haha: Soon enough I'm sure:hugs:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

lindseyanne said:


> Delilahsown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies can you help me im unsure if i should get maca or soy for my next cycle ( when ever that will be ) cd 89 atm really want to sort it out and as my docs wont help me im having to try find ways myself
> 
> Hi Lindsey! You can actually take both. the maca you take the entire cycle- like a daily supplement. the soy- just for a few days. some of the gals on here started with the maca daily with long and inconsistent cycles too but managed to get it sorted it out after using it for at least 2-3 months.
> 
> alrighty gals! I think the :witch: is descending in at some point today. my temp is gradually dropping and I had a tinge of spotting yesterday. None this am- but I suspect she will be waving her broom by later on today:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> thank you i just really want it sorted now was hoping for a bfp by end of this year we have been tryign a year this month now with not much luck and i am geeting so depressed over it now feel broken where can i buy maca and soy from?Click to expand...

hey girl! i just want to let you know that i tried for over a year...with PCOS...so i should never have had to...but doc's aren't always very smart. Had a naturpath tell me about Maca, have been taking it for 3 months and i feel so "normal"...everything is so great. I'm starting clomid at the end of this month and I have a feeling...it's all gonna work out for a BFP..definitely by the end of the year...MACA is like magic i tell ya...i never thought i'd feel this normal ever


----------



## Linny

Evening ladies!!!

YEY DANDY :wave: hun i was a little sad to see your cycle hadn't restarted yet but at least youve taken the first few steps by talking to the doc and getting bloods :hugs: Your trip sounds fab, love the pics :D

Welcome Lindsey.....I'm also a Linsey Anne :D I got my maca from the same place as welshie and it made me feel great within about 3-4 weeks! the soy I used for the first time in May and got my :bfp: at the end of that cycle after 12mths of trying. I took it to try bring my ovulation forward (from CD21 -23 ish), it brought it forward to CD17 so it worked great for me. I got mine from tesco for about £4 :hugs:

Hey everyone else.....:wave:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

that is great Linny! love my maca! hope i can get a maca/clomid baby of my own soon!


----------



## nevertogether

happy 16 weeks linny! wow! :shock:


----------



## Linny

Thank you never hun.......WOOP WOOP TWO WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

i know girl, i can't freaking wait!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Linny said:


> Evening ladies!!!
> 
> YEY DANDY :wave: hun i was a little sad to see your cycle hadn't restarted yet but at least youve taken the first few steps by talking to the doc and getting bloods :hugs: Your trip sounds fab, love the pics :D
> 
> Welcome Lindsey.....I'm also a Linsey Anne :D I got my maca from the same place as welshie and it made me feel great within about 3-4 weeks! the soy I used for the first time in May and got my :bfp: at the end of that cycle after 12mths of trying. I took it to try bring my ovulation forward (from CD21 -23 ish), it brought it forward to CD17 so it worked great for me. I got mine from tesco for about £4 :hugs:
> 
> Hey everyone else.....:wave:

where in tescos will i get soy from?


----------



## Linny

I just went to a big tesco store and found it where all the other vitamins are. Painkillers and cold relief were at one end of the aisle and the other was vitamins and I found it there!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Linny said:


> I just went to a big tesco store and found it where all the other vitamins are. Painkillers and cold relief were at one end of the aisle and the other was vitamins and I found it there!

is it a tablet ? soy isothingy?


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: welcome lindsey I too am on a long cycle, am going to see what the dr says before i go back on my maca, i was taking the powder :sick: it was gross with everything!! go for the capsules, thats what im gonna try next time

fxed it gets you back on track, i too was hoping for a bfp this year...but with a cycle 4 months long thats like 3 oppertunities a year!! crazy :wacko:

well we bd last night and my nipples are sore and my temps appear to be up..so maybe i have already Oved in vegas?? but i wasnt temping..so dunno :( :dohh: hope they stay up though


----------



## Linny

Yep its a tablet! I took 3 at night before bed (120mg) but you can start on a lower dose.....obviously just take them like Clomid so for five days at start of AF CD1-5, 3-7 or 5-8 whichever you'd prefer. I took mine CD1-5.

:wave: dandy


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: Linny


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - just checkin in quickly....I hope everyone is doing well! 

Delia I have everything crossed for you!

never - woohoo only 2 weeks!

dandy - lovely pictures!

Ok so I am in a dilemma! When should I start taking my maca again? I have been off of it for 5 weeks now. Let me know your advise.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

anytime girl! why'd you go off of it? you can take maca anytime because it's like a vegetable....like if you didn't eat potatoes for a month you could eat them still right....not sure if that's helpful.


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi ladies - just checkin in quickly....I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Delia I have everything crossed for you!
> 
> never - woohoo only 2 weeks!
> 
> dandy - lovely pictures!
> 
> Ok so I am in a dilemma! When should I start taking my maca again? I have been off of it for 5 weeks now. Let me know your advise.

:hi: hunni! 

How are you healing up? I hope you are doing GREAT! :hugs: I started my maca maybe 3 weeks after my surgery. My doc didn't see any problems and I didn't experience any issues either. In fact I think it helped alot to get my energy back and to heal up faster! Good luck hunni:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ladies for the response. Well I was told to give your body a break from it after you are on it for 3 months. In my pre surgical questions they urged me not to take it till after the surgery so I stopped and figured I would do my break then as it had been 3 months since I was on it. So I guess I will get back on it tomorrow.


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning maca ladies :hugs:

I am checking in real quick. My house is upside down with all the decorating and bedroom furniture building that has been going on :dohh: so am going to spend the day sorting it out. After i have had a coffee with my friend this morning :blush:

Hope you are all ok ? I will check back in later. Enjoy your day maca ladies :hugs::hugs:

Welcome Lindsey :hugs::hugs:

LINNY wow 16 weeks. We are going to be up to our eyes in baby stuff before we now it :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone!

Sounds like everyone is doing ok....all those baby bumps are growing well!

I've been looking forward to my appointment with the specialist, counting down as it was only a month away (that's 12 months ttc) and got a letter yesterday as they have cancelled and put it back a month...so disappointed as i'm feeling like i'm getting nowhere with 3 month cycles...oh well rant over!

I did take soy this cycle but am on CD24 with no signs of ovulation yet.

Anyway I am off to V Festival this weekend so going to put ttc out of my mind and enjoy myself.

Welcome to everyone who is new....I hope you get your BFP's soon!


----------



## nevertogether

happy 17 weeks sparkle! :yipee:


----------



## mamadonna

i bought some horny goats weed which contained macca


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - I hope everyone is doing well today....nothing going on here....havent started my maca today think I might wait till I am about 1 month out before I start trying again.


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - i've been off my maca this entire cycle and already miss it. can't wait to start it up next cycle, which starts the 19th. hoping for quick :bfp:'s for us both!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh tell me about it! I think I will start taking it the month before I start trying again...so in another 2 weeks or so. I am not sure why I am putting it off...must be a mental thing....so what are the final plans to see DH...are you going to him?


----------



## TntArs06

Hi maca ladies :hi:

Yazzy- Sorry hun about your appt being moved. What cycle days did you take the soy? I hope you have a wonderful weekend. :hugs:

Not much to say here. Started my clomid today and estrogen will be started on Thursday. Hopefully a BFP this cycle! 

Have a good day everyone! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi ladies cd 90 for me now and no sign of witch :growlmad:


----------



## nevertogether

ttcbaby117 said:


> Oh tell me about it! I think I will start taking it the month before I start trying again...so in another 2 weeks or so. I am not sure why I am putting it off...must be a mental thing....so what are the final plans to see DH...are you going to him?

i think a month before you try sounds like a great idea. to get your body regulated and such :) i'm putting it off too for a new cycle at least. i like to start fresh. as for plans, we are flying into kosovo on the 3rd and leaving the 6th. how much i see him is determined on his command, we can hope for me seeing him every day but if not - once is better than nothing! hope to go around and tour the city of pristina as well. just relaxing because i know our window is very very small and i don't want to ruin it with TTC talk. DH is excited to know we might have a shot though :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

can any of u ladies tell me what dosage i need of maca ive found 500 and 900 mg and is it safe to take maca and soy togetehr?


----------



## nevertogether

recommended dosage is 1,500mg-3,000mg per day and it is okay to take it with soy. sorry to hear about the CD90. hope AF shows up very soon!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> recommended dosage is 1,500mg-3,000mg per day and it is okay to take it with soy. sorry to hear about the CD90. hope AF shows up very soon!

thank you hun:flower:


----------



## dandybrush

yazzy :hugs: I hope you get some answers soon


----------



## dandybrush

lindseyanne said:


> hi ladies cd 90 for me now and no sign of witch :growlmad:

:hugs::hugs: lindsey i know how you feel


----------



## ttcbaby117

never that sounds great...I think being relaxed might just help you concieve!

hey dandy!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey ttc Hope you are all recovered now :hugs: and ready to start ttc again

I think i need to try to be more relaxed about our TTC journey too...when i was in vegas i didnt even think about it, but now that im home its on the back of my mind constantly, I think i have to stop thinking about it soooo much :( :dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I have about 1 1/2 month left in my 12 week healing period. I cant wait! I am talking to myself now about not stressing about it also when I start again but it is soooo hard!


----------



## dandybrush

awesome glad its going well for you...if your already stressing about not stressing lol thats not a good sigh :dohh: 

its a tough one to not think about once you have made the decision you want it


----------



## Whitbit22

Glad you're healing up well ttc! 

Hi dandy welcome back hun!

I wrote the other night from my iphone, and scrolled back and it never posted. Anyway I'm alive! hope all you other ladies are doing well. :hugs: to all


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - Oh I know tell me about it. I must say though this last cycle was so crazy not knowing where I was in the cycle and what not. I am must more relaxed than I was when I was TTC and I am going to try and hold on to that feeling when I start again. I hope I can do it.

Whit - glad to see you are doing well hun! Whats going on with your cycle now? Where are you?


----------



## dandybrush

hope it works for you...i need to relax also :)


----------



## dandybrush

im thinking about stopping charting for a while..cause when i think im oving i feel like i have to BD...you know, maybe if i didnt know it might just happen :shrug: i dunno


----------



## Whitbit22

Still spotting from the loss after 10 days.. Wish itd stop just when I think its done I see more spots! Not sure how I feel about trying before my next real cycle. Id love to but still waiting on a negative test so I dont think anything will happen before that. I need to try to get back in the habit of temping though so I will have some idea of where I am and so I will get used to it again :)


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- Thats a good idea hun! Im with you on the not temping. I didn't temp right after my surgery and it drove me BONKERS not knowing where I was in my cycle. How are you feeling? Are you able to work out? I think you mentioned something about heading to the gym soon. :hugs:

Whit- Aww hunni I am sorry about the spotting. :hugs: I think what you have planned is a good idea. If you don't mind me asking.....how long before you can start again?

AFM- Nothing really to report here. My classes start in two weeks and I am not looking forward to going to college again...ughhh!! :haha: Started my clomid today and hoping that maybe this time it will work. It will be my fourth month on clomid and I know the dr's usually stop at 6 months. boo =( 

At any rate.... :hi: how is everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

I must be really dumb because I can not figure out how to start a TTC Journal. Am I missing something? :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

ok had my blood test...can i say OUCH!! it stung this time, dont remember it hurting last time. Am contemplating walking should i walk today or not? they say not to do any strenuous work after a blood test is walking counted as strenuous?


----------



## yazzy

TNT - I took the soy cd2 - 6 but don't think i've o'vd yet and am on cd26 now. Knowing that my cycles appear every 3 months I may have a long wait ahead. I'm hoping if nothing happens naturally before my appointment that they will give me clomid.

Dandy - you should be fine going for a walk after a blood test. I've never thought about it when i've had blood taken and I have 4 dogs to walk every day lol!

Good morning to everyone, hope you all have a great day.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hi yazzy


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi all :hi:

tnt hope the clomid works for you :hugs:

Whit.....you should have a few weeks to decide if you haven't had neg test yet, in a way that's good. Hope you ok. :flower:

Dandy....sorry its a stress, I think we all need to go and have a massage or something to relax...it can get pretty stressful. :hugs: I can't imagine how frustrating it is for you. :flower:

Hello everyone else! :hi:

I wanted to ask you girls a question. I started Maca day 12 of cycle. I almost always Ov day 14/15, except in Feb when I was ill/rundown and my body put it off for 7 days. I am on day 18 now, my body just pretended to Ov, but I know it didn't happen as I am temping. Do you think it could be the Maca, putting of Ov until I can get a better quality Ov? Or maybe it's nothing to do with that, just bodyclock out because I am on long teacher hols right now. 

I know I don't understand how stressful and difficult it is to have constantly long wierd cycles, and I really feel for you girls that do...:hugs:

But Maca wouldn't delay Ov would it? I read it wouldn't affect your system that soon? 

All in all though, I do think the Maca is giving me more energy and lifting my mood. I am gonna stick with it, and if this is a long cycle, maybe it's for the best. :wacko::hugs:

Hope everyone is ok. :hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nevertogether

good morning ladies! :wave:

no one forget to wish our dear whitty happy birthday! :hugs:

TNT your new profile picture is adorable. i'm hoping this fourth shot at clomid works for you honey. have you thought about switching it up to soy a cycle maybe? 

DANDY i would go mad not knowing where i am at in my cycle, especially with one as long as yours. i know you don't want to stress, but are you sure that you won't stress with not knowing? i know i would!

LUCY i can't really say whether or not it is the maca, considering everyone's body handles differently. for me, i started maca in april and from then on i ovulated CD17 or CD18 the entire time. i just quit maca for one cycle (and all of my other supplements) to give my body a TTC break and i actually ovulated on CD20 this cycle (latest ever) i don't know for sure whether that was the cause of not taking the maca or just my body being wacko for one cycle :shrug: i would stick it out, wait for ovulation, and try another cycle to see if ovulation goes back to normal or stays late again to give you more of an idea.

KELSTER where are you honey? i ovulated CD20 this cycle, crazy huh!

DELILAH did the :witch: get you? haven't seen you on in a few days.

LINNY how are you holding up? i bet you can't wait until your scan!

SPARKLE everything going good in sparkle land? i hope so!

WELSHIE haven't seen you in a few days. hoping that everything is going normal for you with this cycle and that you catch that eggy!

CELTIC anything new to report? hoping not too bad of symptoms at this point. :hugs: 

YAZZY :hi: 

JAM where are you my fellow europe girl! i miss you! i know you were taking a break from maca, but that doesn't mean you have to leave!

TTC i like your approach on everything and i certainly hope you can hold back from stressing too much your TTC cycle. hoping this surgery is all your body needed to give you that :bfp:!

anyone that i left out :wave: have a good day!

AFM just waiting for the :witch: she should be here tomorrow. i love that my LP is so darn predictable! my temps are showing she will be and i've been getting gas and cramps here and there so she's letting me know of her arrival. hoping my symptoms won't be to horrid since i quit my supplements this month, but i need a normal AF after last month's oddball one. upon her arrival i plan to start back on my maca, royal jelly, fish oil, pregnacare conception, and COQ-10. DH is pretty deadset on using the soft cups (he likes them :rofl:) and i think we might try pre-seed as well. we figure since our window is so small, we need to at least make some sort of an effort - but we certainly aren't stressing. i know my MIL would be stoked to know we are expecting :) it's kind of a hard time for me because it's both of DH's kids birthdays soon on the 27 of august and 7 of september (we like to joke that he's obviously fertile the same time every year :rofl:) so it's just a reminder that i have no kids :cry: i know i'm being selfish, but i can't help it! well enough about me, sorry to ramble on :)


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Never, I once Ov - ed on day 21, so that may happen this time round. 

And you are not being selfish, it is not surprising you feel that way! Really hope you get your BFP next cycle! :hugs::hugs: Its tough having no kids when everyone around you has, including OH (mine has 12 yr old), don't be hard on yourself. :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Hi Dandy and Never!

Ahh Never thats not being selfish, it must be hard if your OH has kids and you really want your own together....it will happen soon for you i'm sure.


----------



## Delilahsown

Hey Never!! Yep...:witch: came like clockwork and although I was kinda disappointed, kinda relieved because now my cycles are normal. Since I am on clomid however- I don't know if my cycle will go bonkers again once im off of it. This cycle will be my 4th on clomid, but I'm thinking that if it isn't a successful one- we are taking a break all together. Not really from ttc- more like the assisted part. I haven't really suffered any horrible physical side effects, but the emotional ride is taking its toll on me. I feel like its so unfair to dh as well to have our lives just revolve around "THIS"- just temping, opks, timed :sex:, you know? I may just go back on monophasic bcp again to shut my ovaries down and give them a break, and then maybe start trying again.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WHIT!:cake:

Hope you all have a lovely day!


where is everyone else?


----------



## nevertogether

lucy & yazzy - thank you dears for making me not feel selfish :hugs: it means a lot hearing it from others. DH doesn't understand some times how hard it is for me to accept that we can't get pregnant as easily. i'm his first marriage though so he's eager to have a "real family" so to speak and listens and tries his best to understand :) plus my step kids are dolls so that helps.

delilah - so sorry she showed, ugh! but glad that a normal cycle did finally arrive like you. i think a break for a month or two sounds quite nice, especially for your DH. i'm sure it would be nice to have some freedom and just :sex: whenever you feel the romance. who knows, that could do the trick!


----------



## nevertogether

Join Date: Apr 2010
Location: Mannheim, Germany
Posts: 4,179

Currently Feeling:

Thanked others: 867
Thanked 797 times in 742 posts

ladies! need your help

Ladies! Need your help! :)

Just a bit confused on what to classify CD1 or not. I have a spot on 14 day LP so I knew I would start today or tomorrow. At around 2pm (maybe 3, not sure...) today I noticed I felt like AF was here. I had blood, enough to use a panty liner (but didn't have one at the time..ugh!), but not bright red..just dark. It looked dark brown mixed with CM. It stopped too. Now nothing is that considered spotting or CD1? And since it's at 2PM would today be CD1 or tomorrow? Kind of confused..


----------



## jam-on-toast

Hi ladies........

Sorry I haven't been around, it's really not very friendly of me, I know.

I've been keeping busy at home by fully refurnishing the whole place t keep me distracted from TTC.......VERY EXPENSIVE WAY OF DISTRACTION, but I feel more at ease now we've done it and had things fixed.

Decided to check CP/CM today and this is how it went (changes so qucik for me) creamy, stringy, watery (like I wet my pants) EWCM - it hasn't stopped....This is a whole heap for me too.
So, I stopped with the Maca for a while and also temping, I just found (for me personally) it was over taking me. I'm a serial nut case - hahahaha. I may start again with it next cycle though, I love how Horny I get from it... and there is no way I am blushing right now.

I return to work on Monday after 2 long years maternity with DD1. SHOCK to the system. 

So, ladies HOW THE HELL ARE YOU ALL?

I have to run and catch up on all these pages of lovely all night gossiping and jokes. I need to catch up and I promise I'll stay in here with you girls.xxxxxxxxx

I missed you too NEVER!!! hahah.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey Never hmmm I think if it hits the pants or pad I call it CD1 but then thats just me, see how the rest of the evening goes first. 
Oh Im not to bad at all, MS is not to horrible it comes and goes, Im very tired though just wanted to sleep the afternoon away :haha:

not long now on till you are off to see your DH:happydance:

How is every one else doing, Ive been terrible for catching up the last few days :blush:

Ive also forgotten every thing I wanted to say GRRRR Im still sleepy I think !


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hey Girls!!!!

Never: I would count it as CD1. Sometimes mine will do that on the first day and then kick in heavy and then on the third day do the brown spotty thing again and then start back up again full force on the fourth. I'm so happy for you that you get to see your hubby soon...HOORAY!!!

Delia: I hope the clomid kicks out some eggies for you this next cycle. Prayers going out for you!!! Have you been working days or nights? Because I was told by my MD that working nights can really mess with your cycles and metabolism.

TNT: Cute new Pic!!! I'm excited for you starting school....don't worry you'll do great! I'm going back in November so we can complain to one another about homework...:haha:

Dandy:Have you heard anything about your bloodwork yet? I know the last time they seemed to have the timing off. Hope all looks great for you!

AFM: This morning I saw TWO PINK LINES!!!!!!!!!:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: OMG!!!! I had really written it off this month and had crampy feelings like PMS normally goes. I poas this morning just because it was under the sink and didn't even look at it. I had just tossed it on the floor. When I picked it up it had two dark lines. :happydance:
Love you girls!!! Thanks so much for all the support and ideas and suggestions!


----------



## nevertogether

omg congrats wispy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AFM 9pm as of now and nothing more than some brown blood mixed with CM. waiting to see what tomorrow brings before i decide which day is CD1.


----------



## SBB

Hey girls - OMG congrats Wispy!!! :happydance: 

My B&B was playing up and I couldn't reply on the Maca thread! I'm sure there's LOADS to catch up on, I will try if I have time later... 

But I hope everyone is ok :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and Happy Birthday Whit!! :happydance::cake::cake::cake::cake::happydance:

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: wispy tad impatient are we?? :haha: I only got the blood taken yesterday, so now im waiting on a call from my dr to discuss, so prob wont get results till next week now :dohh:

never like the other girls said, dont feel bad i think its normal to feel that way :hugs: my BIL got his gf preg a couple of years ago now and they have a son, he is the youngest in my OH family (same age as me) so whenever they are around with the baby i feel totally jealous that my unmarried BIL was the first to give my parents in laws a grandkid :cry: it quite annoys me :( wish i could just get pg now


----------



## dandybrush

OMG wispy congrats!!!! i missed the news first scan down :hugs: thats soo exciting

happy birthday whit :hugs:


----------



## Wispyshadow

:cake:HaPPY BiRtHDaY!!!!! Whit!!!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Lovelys:hugs:

Whit...Happy Birthday Sweetie....:cake::hugs:

Never...I'm here chick:wave: I think if it has "flow" to it they say to class it as cd1 sweets...hope it lets you know what it's up to soon. How are your eyes now chick?:hugs:

Delia....Sorry the witch got you sweets: Hoping this cycle will be the one babe:hugs:

Lucy...glad you've settled in hun:hugs:

TTC.....wohoo....you're almost there sweets...definately a good idea to start things before the ttc commences....:thumbup::hugs:

TNT....Loving the new avatar Babe:hugs: Hope the clomid etc is going ok hun....:dust::dust:

Celtic....I can't believe that you are almost 10wks:shock:....where the heck has that time gone??:shock:

How's everyone else doing? 

AFM....Not a huge amount to report really. The witch has flown away of her own free will....:happydance: The CBFM has me on high but I'm not convinced....opks are really faint:dohh:....ho hum.....rather boring really:dohh::lol:

Right I'm off for din-din....I think a lion has taken up residence in my tum with the strength of the growls:rofl: Catch ya later....:kiss:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Sorry Dandy!! I just looked at the post date..duh.yeah I guess it would be a little soon for your results to be back yet. But yes I do tend to be a little impatient:haha: I really hope your numbers looks good this go round. Praying for you!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Welsh: Hello! Glad to hear your AF is gone and things are moving along. You'll have to update the first page for me with a BFP!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

we need pictures of this test wispy! to feed our :bfp: cravings! :rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

OMG!!! WWWWWIIIIIIIISSSSSSPPPPPPPYYYYYYY!....:happydance::wohoo::dance::wohoo::happydance:

Huge Congratulations Babe....Sooooo happy for you:cloud9:

Right Welshie is scurrying off to sort that front page out....there is some updating to do:yipee:

And Never....I completely agree....we need pics....and to see your lil inca warrior ticker:winkwink::hugs:.....:cloud9:


----------



## ttcbaby117

TNT - I am ok thanks for asking....I cannot work out for another week or so...but it is driving me nuts to be honest, I keep over doing it and then ending up the on couch.

Dandy - I think not temping will defo. relieve the stress.

whit - happy birthday hun!!!!!!

never - please let me know how the af was off of the supplements. I got back on my maca today....gosh I dont miss that flavor!!!! You are not being selfish...it is understandable...I think the softcups and preseed are a magical combination, I really hope it works for you!

WISPY - OMG......huge congrats hun!!!!!! This is wonderful...give me some symptoms!

Welsh - hi babes, enjoy your dinner.

afm - my mil is in florida in surgery right now, she broker her pelvis last week so we airlifted her out of here on Sunday. They said the surgery could last 5 hours so now we are just waiting.


----------



## ttcbaby117

and to who ever I missed!!!! I hope you guys are doing ok!

SBB, Kel.....miss you guys!


----------



## nevertogether

TTC hoping your MIL has a quick recovery. :hugs: 

WELSH you can put me down for September 18 testing. if i do get a shot, that will be when i test.

thank you for your encouragement ladies.


----------



## SBB

TTC I have missed you too!! Where is kell?? 

Hey welshie :wave: 


Never when is your trip to see DH? :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

september 3 - 6 SBB :)


----------



## WelshRose

Aww TTC....I hope your MIL is ok bless her....and you get to hear that all went well and she's back on the ward soon:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Never...Consider it done:hugs: Thought I was gonna be sat on that list like billy no mates in september until you gave me the 18th:winkwink:....yes this is a gentle hint girls....any poas has to go on the front page:lol::winkwink:

SBB....How are you chick? Been upto anything exciting? Any housey news to report?

Kel....where the heck are you???.....Missing you sweets:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Never that's perfect for ovulation then :happydance: 

Hey welshie, nope nothing new here! Anything exciting with you? 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i guess we're the september loaners welshie, haha. :dust: :dust: :dust: we are getting at least one :bfp: a month, who's neeeextttt!


----------



## nevertogether

SBB - still not confident whether today is CD1 or not. i keep getting so many opinions that it's driving me absolutely mad. :rofl:


----------



## Whitbit22

Thank you lovely ladies for the birthday wishes! <3

Never- I always count my first day as the first day of anything. And I agree with the other girls, it is completely normal to feel that way, you just want your own babies! Praying you get that bfp in September!

ttc- Hope all goes well with your MIL hun

Tnt- Did you ever figure the journal thingy out? Just go to the journal page and create a new thread. :flower:

Hope the clomid works for you ladies! I'm thinking about asking for it. Sounds kind of dumb but one of my friends is taking it for egg quality so ya never know right??

Hi Welshie, SBB, KEL! oh and Jam and Delilah! :wave:

CONGRATULATONS WISPY!!! :)


----------



## Delilahsown

:yipee: CONGRATS WISPY!!!! I've been working days- but i do have pcos so my metabo is all cooky anyway so we will see what happens.

Never - I agree with all the other gals. I was told if there is enough for you to wipe or it hits the pad- you should consider that cd1.


----------



## SBB

Whit I've heard of docs prescribing it just for better eggs! But it does carry risks that people should be aware of (ectopic risk increased apparently, twins/multiples much more likely, risk of ovary hyperstimulation) but obviously I think it works great :lol: 
Maybe try soy? 

Never just wait and see if you get full force AF tonight or tomorrow. It usually comes cd15 for you so it will prob arrive properly tomorrow.. 

X x x


----------



## Whitbit22

You're right and I've thought of trying soy. I was actually planning on buying some today to try when my cycle starts before I ask for clomid. I did get hyperstimulated on it before, but I was on 150mg I think so no wonder!


----------



## SBB

I didn't realise you've had it before :dohh: 

Wow 150mg?! No wonder your ovaries got over excited!!! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

whit - i tried soy two cycles. didn't get my :bfp: on the last one with DH, but that's not saying it won't work for you! i didn't get any bad side effects, ovulated on CD17 the first time using it and STRONG ovulation on CD18 using it. 

sbb - i think that's what i'm going to do. it's 11:25pm now and i'm noticing more red blood (spotting of it every so often) so i'm feeling i will wake up with her full force tomorrow! 

delilah - i haven't gone all my other cycles charting using the days of spotting or brownish discharge or anything as CD1 so i'm thinking that if i do that it might throw me off track. i've always used the first day of noticable AF. but after my wonky AF last cycle i'm confused on what to do with this one. i'm going to sleep on it and see what i wake with!


----------



## nevertogether

i've also looked at my chart EVERY cycle that i've charted and noticed that i've noted spotting 14DPO every cycle with AF the next day so think that might just be it.


----------



## Whitbit22

Never that could very well be it. Go with your gut!

Sbb- Yea.. 4 cycles of clomid, I think the last was the highest dose. I ended up with some nasty bouts of cysts! yuck.


----------



## Wispyshadow

I used soy, wild yam, and maca this cycle and got my bfp but I also had DH on maca and vitamin supplements, figs, and pumpkin seeds.

Thank you all so much for the Congratulations!!!!

I will put a pic up as soon as I get my camera working. My phone won't let me send pics right now either...pooo!

I was feeling mildly pukey this past weekend and my BB's weren't sore like they usually are when I PMS. I am still having little twinges of pain in my lower abdomen.
I am going to get my new ticker up ASAP:happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Wispyshadow said:


> I used soy, wild yam, and maca this cycle and got my bfp but I also had DH on maca and vitamin supplements, figs, and pumpkin seeds.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the Congratulations!!!!
> 
> I will put a pic up as soon as I get my camera working. My phone won't let me send pics right now either...pooo!
> 
> I was feeling mildly pukey this past weekend and my BB's weren't sore like they usually are when I PMS. I am still having little twinges of pain in my lower abdomen.
> I am going to get my new ticker up ASAP:happydance:

Huge congrats Wispy :happydance::happydance: so excited to see a BFP :happydance:

Welshie I know I cant believe it my self it has gone slow and quick LOL


----------



## nevertogether

wispy - what is wild yams for? was it your first soy cycle?

DH right now just takes multivitamins. i did get him wellman conception but figured by the time i got it shipped to him it would be pointless to try so we're waiting to use it for my november cycle if i don't get my :bfp: this one.


----------



## dandybrush

I would like a BFP next too *raises hand tentatively* :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

girlies how do ovulation predictor kits work? do they tell when you are oving or are about to be oving? how accurate are they


----------



## Wispyshadow

This was my first soy cycle and the wild yam is similar to the effect of soy. You take it just as you would the soy only during the beginning of the cycle and then stop.

I'm interested to hear how many heartbeats they find?????? I felt O pains on the left and right this cycle..:argh:


----------



## TntArs06

OMG :wohoo: :yipee: CONGRATS WISPY I am soo EXCITED for you!!!!!! :wohoo: I was wondering how you were doing. This is the best news ive heard today!!! :hug: As far as school goes....we shall DEFINITELY complain together...specially when finals come around. :haha:

Never- As I read through the pages I noticed AF finally started coming. Good thing you noticed the spotting 14DPO. Really helps. :hugs: So you got what a week and a half or so till you see DH??? :yipee: :wohoo: As far as the soy goes, should I start that when I stop the clomid? Is it as strong or stronger than clomid? Which is better? :haha: sorry I got too many questions. :haha:

Whit-HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!! :flower::kiss: Are you going to do the soy or clomid this time around? Thanks for the journal thing.... I wondered if I just started a thread or what... I swear I clicked EVERY tab to see if it would work. :haha:

Welsh- Thank you hunni. I hope it works too. Im thinking of testing around Sept 22nd I think. FF says I possibly should start AF around then. So if AF is late then I will test. So its you, Never, and Delia to test around then??? :hugs:

Delia- Im sorry AF got you. :dust: that this is your cycle girl! This is my 4th month on clomid as well so I know how it goes. I noticed though, that when I wasn't temping it drove me nuts. :haha: but if it doesn't happen then a couple months of a break would be good. Good luck hun and prayers your way that this will be your cycle! :hugs:

TTC- I know what you mean about doing too much!! Your mind thinks "hell ya I can clean my whole house and work out".... then your body says "you better freaken quit it" hahaha:hugs: But I was so anxious to go for a walk at least. :hugs:

Where on earth is KELL?????

AFM- I start estrogen tomorrow for CM. Cause I dont really produce any CM at all. Im worried that the estrogen might grow my endo faster???? :dohh: Its only .3mg. Still thats what grows endo. So IDK. Been going for walks and doing Yoga lately so its good to loose some weight. Ive only lost 5lbs...but small steps... I tell myself! :haha:

How is everyone else??? Sorry for the long reply.....im surprised I remembered all that!!!:hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> This was my first soy cycle and the wild yam is similar to the effect of soy. You take it just as you would the soy only during the beginning of the cycle and then stop.
> 
> I'm interested to hear how many heartbeats they find?????? I felt O pains on the left and right this cycle..:argh:

OH WOW!!!! Really that is soo awesome! I would be happy with just one but two would be FABULOUS!!!:hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> girlies how do ovulation predictor kits work? do they tell when you are oving or are about to be oving? how accurate are they

You know I heard it was once you got a + OPK then you usually ov around 12-36 hrs later. But if you have endo, pcos, or take clomid...that it could say your + on the OPK even though its like 5 days later. When do you get your blood work back???:shrug::shrug::coffee::coffee:


----------



## Wispyshadow

OMG! I think if they find two little babes in there my DH will pass out in the floor. CRAZY!!! Twins run in my family like mad. All my aunts have twins and my cousin and my grandmother.


----------



## nevertogether

TNT you are right, just over two weeks until i see DH. :yipee: i'm over the moon. that man is my peas and carrots! :rofl: as for the soy, yes, you would take it instead of clomid as at the same time they would cancel each other out because they have the same effect. soy you are supposed to take the double of what you do clomid, so if you are on 50mg clomid you would actually take 100mg soy. i've heard it do wonders for many, and is obviously the miracle worker for wispy and linny! :yipee:

DANDY well, it depends on how long your LH surge is. some women actually ovulate on the day of their positive OPK however some do not. for instance, i usually ovulate 3 days after my positive OPK so it's just a warning for me. it might take a few cycles to realize what is usual for you also or it might be very obvious that you have a short surge (such as a positive OPK and then FF confirms ovulation that day as well..) have you thought about investing in a fertility monitor like clearblue or ovacue? because of your long cycles, i'm thinking it would end up a lot cheaper in the long run. worth a shot!


----------



## nevertogether

WISPY wish i had ordered some wild yam for this cycle! dang! soy didn't work for me :nope: but so glad it has for you ladies!


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> OMG! I think if they find two little babes in there my DH will pass out in the floor. CRAZY!!! Twins run in my family like mad. All my aunts have twins and my cousin and my grandmother.

OH LORDY girl!!! Sounds like twins is DEFINITELY a chance for you guys!!! That would be soo exciting! Im soo happy to see you through this journey!!!! We were cycle buddies for awhile and now that you got a BFP I will stalk ya like crazy! :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> TNT you are right, just over two weeks until i see DH. :yipee: i'm over the moon. that man is my peas and carrots! :rofl: as for the soy, yes, you would take it instead of clomid as at the same time they would cancel each other out because they have the same effect. soy you are supposed to take the double of what you do clomid, so if you are on 50mg clomid you would actually take 100mg soy. i've heard it do wonders for many, and is obviously the miracle worker for wispy and linny! :yipee:
> 
> DANDY well, it depends on how long your LH surge is. some women actually ovulate on the day of their positive OPK however some do not. for instance, i usually ovulate 3 days after my positive OPK so it's just a warning for me. it might take a few cycles to realize what is usual for you also or it might be very obvious that you have a short surge (such as a positive OPK and then FF confirms ovulation that day as well..) have you thought about investing in a fertility monitor like clearblue or ovacue? because of your long cycles, i'm thinking it would end up a lot cheaper in the long run. worth a shot!

:rofl: Peas and Carrots!!! :haha: I never heard that. So cute! Im so stoked for you to see him. Hope to see some pics too! hehe The soy sounds really good to me. I may just buy some. I take 100mg this cycle of clomid and next cycle it would be 150mg...then Im done with clomid....would be my 6th month after 150mg. 

Dandy- I think the clearblue or ovacue would be GREAT for you to try. If I get BFN this cycle then im buying an ovacue sense my endo and clomid throws off the pee sticks!! :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

come join my ovacue club! haha or clearblue, it's whatever. :shrug: ovacue you don't have to buy sticks for so it just seems easier for me. it takes a few cycles to get used to it though. 

TNT i will have tons of photos. my friend allie is going with me and she's actually our unit photographer so she takes pictures of everything. and i mean everything! it can be annoying sometimes, but might come in handy at the trip :) as for the clomid, soy, etc. might be nice break for your body to try the soy. just thinking :)


----------



## dandybrush

Ok girls i have just purchased my first clearblue digital ovulation test, it comes with 7 test strips or whatever, am now about to do some research on what you girls have said



TntArs06 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> girlies how do ovulation predictor kits work? do they tell when you are oving or are about to be oving? how accurate are they
> 
> You know I heard it was once you got a + OPK then you usually ov around 12-36 hrs later. But if you have endo, pcos, or take clomid...that it could say your + on the OPK even though its like 5 days later. When do you get your blood work back???:shrug::shrug::coffee::coffee:Click to expand...

:shrug: still waiting on the phone call from my dr :shrug:



nevertogether said:


> DANDY well, it depends on how long your LH surge is. some women actually ovulate on the day of their positive OPK however some do not. for instance, i usually ovulate 3 days after my positive OPK so it's just a warning for me. it might take a few cycles to realize what is usual for you also or it might be very obvious that you have a short surge (such as a positive OPK and then FF confirms ovulation that day as well..) have you thought about investing in a fertility monitor like clearblue or ovacue? because of your long cycles, i'm thinking it would end up a lot cheaper in the long run. worth a shot!

:thumbup: thanx never im gonna do some research now, cause i think testing will take some of the guess work out of it...now to actually Ov :dohh:



TntArs06 said:


> Dandy- I think the clearblue or ovacue would be GREAT for you to try. If I get BFN this cycle then im buying an ovacue sense my endo and clomid throws off the pee sticks!! :haha:

:thumbup: fxed for you



nevertogether said:


> come join my ovacue club! haha or clearblue, it's whatever. :shrug: ovacue you don't have to buy sticks for so it just seems easier for me. it takes a few cycles to get used to it though.
> 
> TNT i will have tons of photos. my friend allie is going with me and she's actually our unit photographer so she takes pictures of everything. and i mean everything! it can be annoying sometimes, but might come in handy at the trip :) as for the clomid, soy, etc. might be nice break for your body to try the soy. just thinking :)

:thumbup: we shall see


gosh my nipples are sore!! they were sore last time I Oved...but FF isnt showing any signs of it happening yet :shrug:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Never: I have my prayers going out for you and your DH!!! That is so great you get to see the DH in two weeks....HOORAY!!!

OK I just had to go outside and wipe down our grill because after we cooked out it started pouring rain and you can't cover it hot....so the DH went to bed and forgot about it. I just wiped the whole thing down with a towel and gross there was a little drippings, grease catching thingy on the bottom that the rain had overflowed all over the bottom of the grill and I almost hurled wiping it off......GROSS! But grill is dry and cover is now on and hubby owes me one!

TnT: I really hope this next cycle catches you an eggie!!!!! That would be awesome to be bump buddies with ya!

Dandy: I thought the CBFM looked pretty tempting but I only used the cheapy OPK sticks and hated them. I don't think I ever got a real positive one. I stopped using them two cycles ago. I would definately try a monitor. I have even seen fertility watches but not sure how those work.


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

NEVER :hi: Everything is fine here in sparkle land thanks. I hope AF is here properly for you today. Doesn't she know you have plans to make lol. Not long to go now until you see DH. How exciting :happydance: :dust::dust::dust::dust:

WISPY :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Whoo hoo go wispy. Congratulations :hugs::hugs:

WHIT :cake: Happy birthday for yesterday :hugs::hugs:

Oh god there were so many pages i cant remember anything else :dohh:

:hugs::hugs: To all the maca ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh hold on ....

TTC, Sorry to hear about your MIL i hope she is doing ok and surgery went well for her :hugs::hugs::hugs:

CELTIC Happy 9 weeks nearly 10 weeks lol. Hope you are feeling better with the sickness :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi Sparkle! 17 weeks YOWZA! Congrats! :)

No MORE SPOTTING for meeeeee!! YAY! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi all took another test this morn to be sure and suprise suprise bfn not a clue where my af has gone. congrats to the bfps i cant remember the names sorry x


----------



## nevertogether

:happydance: for no spotting whit!

CD1 (very obvious heavier than yesterday) today and my *FIRST DAY OF LINNY'S MAGIC MACA* :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: i am so excited!


----------



## Wispyshadow

HOORAY for Whit that spotting is gone!!!

Never::dust: GO MACA MAGIC!!!! :dust: 

Sparkle: Did you find out if it is a boy or a girl yet?


----------



## sparkle05

Wispyshadow said:


> HOORAY for Whit that spotting is gone!!!
> 
> Never::dust: GO MACA MAGIC!!!! :dust:
> 
> Sparkle: Did you find out if it is a boy or a girl yet?

Hi whispy, my 20 week scan is on september the 9th so hopefully we will be able to find out then. I think its a girl and my DH thinks its a boy lol. So we will see :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

happy 17 weeks sparkle! wow... 20 weeks on september 9. that is just around the corner!


----------



## TntArs06

Whit- I love the new pic. Its pretty cool looking! Im going for BFA in Photography! YAYAY for no spotting!!! :hugs:

Never- I think I know how your friend is with taking pictures all the time! :haha: I annoy my friends with all the pics I take! My facebook has all kinds of albums. :haha: FX and :dust: for linnys magic maca!!! :hugs: What brand is it?

Wispy- Sounds like you got the pregnancy smells coming along. Although I think that would make me sick. And your DH definitely owes you for having to clean that. :haha: I never clean my OH grill...."i might do it wrong" :haha:

Sparkle- Can't wait to see what your having. I can't believe how far you are! Time is just flying by! :hugs:

Dandy- I hope we hear something good when the dr calls you back! :hugs:

Well headed off to the salon! You ladies have a fabulous day!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - just checking in to see how everyone is doing! Nothing new here, mil got through surgery and is back in her room and in quite a bit of pain.


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies - just checking in to see how everyone is doing! Nothing new here, mil got through surgery and is back in her room and in quite a bit of pain.

Sending prayers to heal her pain! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Linny

Omg Ive missed sooooooo much!!!

CONGRATS WISPY!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you sweets, you must be on :cloud9: My head was in a haze for weeks when I found out :hugs:

never woop woop on the magic maca :yipee: I really hope it is magic for you and we get more :bfp: news in September :happydance: As a spotter myself, I always counted my first day of flow to be CD1, I remember asking people the same question and getting different answers so I just went with the most common!

Whit sorry I missed your birthday, hope you had a fab day and got spoilt rotten :hugs:

Sparkle, my scan is 13th September so right after yours! Its just dragging slow for me, esp as my dating scan was at 8 weeks!!!!!! Boooooo!!! 

Dandy aww hun I really hope they figure out whats going on with you. I used to ovulate quickly after my + opk, usually the next day :hugs:

:wave:ttc, ooh its getting closer to ttc again!!

:wave:tnt, SBB, Lucy, Welshie, Celtic, Jam and.......KEL WHERE ARE YOU??????!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

TNT the brand is creative natures, it's a UK based company. 

TTC sending lots of prayers and hugs her way for safe healing!

Hope everyone is doing fine. I just finished watching Salt with the husband. We message back and forth on Yahoo Messenger and watch movies. It's kind of dorky. :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

LINNY so you didn't count the spotting as CD1? I never have either in previous cycles, but this spotting seemed to be in between spotting and flow so I was confused. I would get a little bit every 4 or 5 hours after 2pm enough to make me go hmmm.. :shrug: but when I woke up this morning with an actual flow I just knew to count today as CD1 because it certainly feels more like it. Oh what a joy it will be if I get a September :bfp: although, honestly, I'm not that confident. :nope: I just feel that with regular cycles, regular LP, regular ovulation, etc, etc, and no pregnancy yet that there is just something wrong that I don't know about and that we won't find our joy.. :cry: I know, I know..bad of me to think..but can't help to assume. Now, if I do get a :bfp: I assume everyone will be running out to get this brand! :haha:


----------



## Linny

never...awww hun I know is hard to keep getting your hopes up and that sometimes its just easier to think the worst to kind of prepare yourself :hugs:

I'm sure everything is just fine, we tried for a WHOLE YEAR specifically when I was ovulating and it still took us that long! You and your DH have very few chances and so each one is alot more pressurised for you! It WILL happen hun, no doubt :D


----------



## nevertogether

LINNY that made me really good. thank you. :hugs: your 20 week is just around the corner like sparkle's. eeek. :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

never you and your OH are so cute :hugs:


----------



## SBB

nevertogether said:


> Hope everyone is doing fine. I just finished watching Salt with the husband. We message back and forth on Yahoo Messenger and watch movies. It's kind of dorky. :rofl:

Never that's so cute!! :cloud9: 

Hope everyone is ok, it's too hard to keep up with everyone on here at the moment!! 

My MS is back :dohh: it only went for about 6 days!! 

x x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> TNT the brand is creative natures, it's a UK based company.
> 
> TTC sending lots of prayers and hugs her way for safe healing!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing fine. I just finished watching Salt with the husband. We message back and forth on Yahoo Messenger and watch movies. It's kind of dorky. :rofl:

Im off to watch it now with DH LOL 

Plus that so cute, you can hang out like that :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

thanks girls! :blush: celtic it's good!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Linny - wow that makes me feel a bit better also that you got pg after trying that long.

Never - I really hope you catch that eggy! Almost seems like fate for you to be oving around the same time you get to see DH....what are the chances ya know

SBB - Oh no....I thought we were done with that MS....hope you feel better hun!

hi celtic - hope you are doing well hun!


----------



## dandybrush

ok so my plan girlies as is that if my temps stay up and no AF i will be testing on 25 Aug...next wed (all going well...i still think it will be neg)


----------



## SBB

Hey ttc! Hope you're nearly recovered? Almost time to start ttc again! :happydance: 

Dandy your temps are up where they were last time you'd ov'd so fingers crossed it's happened! Good luck testing :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

ok well my boss at work is a d/head and has been going through his b**** to ask me to do things so he is not directly asking me to do anything really. so anyway its been 2 days in a row he has got marnie to ask me to clean the office, which i did, so today i said its done then she started going on. I said if peter wants me to do something then tell him to talk to me himself then she left. 

so anyway i was looking online for jobs just now and have felt like crying every time i think or say "im over this job" and consider leaving...i dont often feel like crying...symptom :shrug: or just emotional at the thought of leaving my job :shrug: who knows


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmmm sorry you are going through this BUT it does sound like a symptom!


----------



## dandybrush

wouldnt that be a nice vegas story!! my fingers and toes are crossed for me...but my mind is still doubtful


----------



## Wispyshadow

TNT: That is so awesome that you are going into photography. How fun.

Never: Keep your hopes up girl!!! You're doing all you can possibly do and more:dust: I'll keep you in my prayers. 

Dandy: Hope you get some news soon....I'm sorry your boss sounds like a jerk..grrrr!

SBB: Wow you are at 21 weeks!!!!

Sparkle: I say girl:pink:

TTC: so sorry to hear about your MIL. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## dandybrush

my boss is a complete jerk, he doesnt even talk to me at all, i've stopped saying good morning to him, i basically ignore him to unless i need to know something that marnie cant answer i really dont like him


----------



## Wispyshadow

Dandy: I hope you get your BFP up for August too......that would be awesome!!!!!:dust:

Celtic: How was your movie? and how have you been feeling?

never: Technology definately makes life easier to handle...glad you got to spend time with the DH somehow...that is sweet.

Kel: Where are ya? We all miss you!!!!!!


----------



## TntArs06

Never- Awww thats so sweet. I love how you two chatted and watched a movie together. I agree with Wispy...technology is definitely good to have. I wanna see Salt too. Looked pretty good to me. And I also agree with TTCbaby that it must be fate that you get to see DH while your Oving. And then what Sandra said! OMG I sure hope and FX that this will be YOUR cycle! :hugs:

Dandy- I say that could be a symptom. When do you hear back about your blood test? I sure hope its a BFP!! FX and :dust: for you hunni. Your boss does sound like a total DBAG!! I think what you said was PERFECT :haha:

TTC- Its almost time to get back on TTC again! :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

well no call from the dr today...so will prob get result next week now or even week after if i cant get into see her, she only works mon, wed and thurs...and is hard to get into :dohh:


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay for Maca :happydance:

Never- Hope that MAGIC BOTTLE does the trick. :winkwink:

I am also back on the train!!! woop woop!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey all just orderd my maca tablets bloody expensive but will be so worth it if they work


----------



## nevertogether

:hi:

you all are so sweet :hugs: and i agree that my husband and i would die without technology! salt is a very good movie. my husband described it as an angelina movie where she finally decided to not be a "skank" haha. 

nothing at all new on my end just waiting for AF to go away so i can wait to see DH. eeeeeekk. 2 weeks even! :yipee:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> :hi:
> 
> you all are so sweet :hugs: and i agree that my husband and i would die without technology! salt is a very good movie. my husband described it as an angelina movie where she finally decided to not be a "skank" haha.
> 
> nothing at all new on my end just waiting for AF to go away so i can wait to see DH. eeeeeekk. 2 weeks even! :yipee:

feel free to send her to me:flower:


----------



## nevertogether

i just held her at gun point like i did dandy's! :gun: i told her she best get over to lindseyanne or ELSE!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> i just held her at gun point like i did dandy's! :gun: i told her she best get over to lindseyanne or ELSE!

:haha: thank you


----------



## nevertogether

girls i have to vent! :hissy:

i hope no one takes offense to this! :dohh:

i know a lot of women think that telling me their stories of how they can relate to my husband being gone is going to make me feel better because it really doesn't! i'm sorry but your husband being gone 3 months and back for almost a month and then leaving again just does nothing for me. i wish i had that with my husband! i've been with him 5 months (TOTAL) since our marriage in 2008. by the time 2011 rolls around we have been together just over 2 years and just over 5 months total. in training i would go 2 or 3 months not seeing him and then see him for a WEEKEND. but keep this in mind, i was in training so i didn't get to spend the night with him. i was only released when my sergeant released me. and i had to be back at a certain time. it wasn't even a visit! when i got to go home for four days in a month to see him, two of the days were flying! it's just so hard for people to try and relate when they aren't in the same shoes as me. i know it's all out of good fath, i do, but it aggravates me!

best way i found to describe it :wacko:

Things Not to Say to a Military Spouse Or Girlfriend..
"My husband had to go to Europe for business once for three weeks. I totally know what you're going through."
(This one is similar to number two. Do not equate your husband's three week trip to London/Omaha/Tokyo/etc. with a 12-15 month or more deployment to a war zone. Aside from the obvious time difference, nobody shot at your husband or tried to blow him up with an I.E.D., your husband could call home pretty much any time he wanted to, he flew comfortably on a commercial plane, slept between crisp white sheets and ate well, paying for everything with an expense account. There is no comparison. We do not feel bonded to you in the slightest because of this comment and, if anything, we probably resent you a bit for it. Comparing a 12 month combat deployment to a few weeks business trip is like comparing a ****** ford taurus with mercedes convertible.)

:flower: :flower: :flower: for you all for listening and hoping no one takes offense. TNT i know you understand this. i just had to get it out! :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> girls i have to vent! :hissy:
> 
> i hope no one takes offense to this! :dohh:
> 
> i know a lot of women think that telling me their stories of how they can relate to my husband being gone is going to make me feel better because it really doesn't! i'm sorry but your husband being gone 3 months and back for almost a month and then leaving again just does nothing for me. i wish i had that with my husband! i've been with him 5 months (TOTAL) since our marriage in 2008. by the time 2011 rolls around we have been together just over 2 years and just over 5 months total. in training i would go 2 or 3 months not seeing him and then see him for a WEEKEND. but keep this in mind, i was in training so i didn't get to spend the night with him. i was only released when my sergeant released me. and i had to be back at a certain time. it wasn't even a visit! when i got to go home for four days in a month to see him, two of the days were flying! it's just so hard for people to try and relate when they aren't in the same shoes as me. i know it's all out of good fath, i do, but it aggravates me!
> 
> best way i found to describe it :wacko:
> 
> Things Not to Say to a Military Spouse Or Girlfriend..
> "My husband had to go to Europe for business once for three weeks. I totally know what you're going through."
> (This one is similar to number two. Do not equate your husband's three week trip to London/Omaha/Tokyo/etc. with a 12-15 month or more deployment to a war zone. Aside from the obvious time difference, nobody shot at your husband or tried to blow him up with an I.E.D., your husband could call home pretty much any time he wanted to, he flew comfortably on a commercial plane, slept between crisp white sheets and ate well, paying for everything with an expense account. There is no comparison. We do not feel bonded to you in the slightest because of this comment and, if anything, we probably resent you a bit for it. Comparing a 12 month combat deployment to a few weeks business trip is like comparing a ****** ford taurus with mercedes convertible.)
> 
> :flower: :flower: :flower: for you all for listening and hoping no one takes offense. TNT i know you understand this. i just had to get it out! :hissy: :hissy:

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Whit - woohoo, so happy you are back in the game!

Never- GREAT RANT HUN!!!!!! Let it all out!

So my friend is sending me her clearblue fert monitor. I cant wait to start trying it. Can anyone tell me if it works?


----------



## nevertogether

i think linny used the CBFM


----------



## TntArs06

Never- I definitely feel you on your rant. I definitely dont take offense to it! I would be jealous of those people telling you their husband went for 3 weeks and got everything first class. Then expect you to understand their pain. Me and OH been together for 4 and a half years and I couldn't imagine a 13-15month deployment! :cry: I had to help my best friend through a deployment with her boyfriend and that was hard on me... I could only imagine being the spouse! Our donor leave for Afgan next year and I will be a mess. :cry:

I think you are such a strong woman! To go through everything you guys go through and still have such passion and love for each other! :hugs: Try and keep your head up.... if you do get BFP are you planning on staying in the military? I know a few people that got to get out because they were pregnant. Just wondered, maybe you could see DH more!

Have a good day ladies! :flower:


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies!!! I'm not even gonna try and catch up on all the posts i've missed, its impossible! I'm so sorry i ran out on you all like that but i just really needed a break from the forums cause i felt like i was losing it. I've been taking it easy this month, still temping and stuff not not obsessing about testing or anything. I missed you all so much! I'mma have to look you guys up on facebook so that if i take a break from the forums again i can still contact you guys.


----------



## Linny

Never......big big BIG :hugs: :hugs: 

I have to say I can never even BEGIN to understand how it must feel to not only be apart from the love of your life but for him to be away in a war zone, with no home comforts and no idea of when you'l get to hear their voice!! I actually can't believe there are ladies out there that can compare your duel military marriage to a business trip. Rant away hun!

I think the reality is I can not even begin to comprehend how hard it must be and maybe I should appreciate the fact that my OH is always nearby! I think you should be very proud of your marriage, and of yourself and just count down the days till you'l go to bed together every night and wake up together every morning, with little nevers running around the house :D :hugs: :hugs:

TTC....I used the CBFM hun, its fab!! Very easy to use and I got preggo on my second month of using it. Made things so much less stressful for me. Any questions you have just ask away :hugs:

Dandy...sounds like your boss is a weirdo! has he no people skills? Does he not understand what it is to manage people? Don't let this silly man get you upset and down :hugs:

:wave: everyones else


----------



## AJThomas

Man, Kel is gonna kill me for skipping out so long. Can't believe this thread is over 700 pages!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey Linny - oh thank you so much, it is good to hear that it works, i cant wait to get it and start playing with it!

AJ - good to see you are back hun, I completely understand the stress!!!!! That is why I actually like this forum more than mosts because we talk to each other about other things ya know and though we have this ttc thing in common we have also all become friends. Now worries about disappearing if anyone understands...we do! One a positive note....NICE TEMP SPIKE TODAY!


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks ttc! That's why I'm back cuz I missed you all so much. I'm still trying not to think about the whole ttcing thing too much but I thought about u guys everyday so I couldn't stay away any longer. Linny and SBB must be so big by now!!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi everyone :hi:

Hey Never, you are so brave....I don't know how I would cope with OH gone so long....you are fab to keep up being so cheerful and all. :hugs:

Parents visiting so no time to catch up yet with the goss.....hope everyone is ok. :hugs:

I have day 20 and no Ovulation, this is highly unusual for me, I don't know what is going on.....wait and see I guess. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

This thread moves too fast for me!! AJ great to see you back hun :hugs: everyone needs a break now and again... Kel won't kill you :haha: she was wondering where you'd got to but she's having a little break herself now so she knows (as most people do) that a break is totally necessary sometimes!!


Lol I'm not very big at all! My bump is very shy! You'll have missed baby jesus is a boy!! I'll post a bump pic soon... 

Lucy I hope you ov soon :hugs: 

Nice rant never :D I will bear it in mind next time I am speaking to someone who's in the army or who's OH is!!

Hey ttc :D :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats on joining team blue SBB! I'm sure your bump will pop soon enough. I've really taken a break this month, no maca, no vits or anything, I still temp tho but I was thinking of ditching it too. I'm gonna get back on it all next week though.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> thanks girls! :blush: celtic it's good!

I know what you mean:blush:
No offence taken at all Never I see exactly were you are coming from, one of my close friends DH spent the first two years of there marriage away on deployment, in very dangerous places as well, she is such a worrier as well it was very hard on her, I remember when DH was away for 5 weeks I asked her how she did it as I missed him so much, I admired them so much, never would i compare my shot time apart as the equivalent of what you are experiencing now. I hope some day you can be together for much longer:hugs:



Wispyshadow said:


> Dandy: I hope you get your BFP up for August too......that would be awesome!!!!!:dust:
> 
> Celtic: How was your movie? and how have you been feeling?
> 
> never: Technology definitely makes life easier to handle...glad you got to spend time with the DH somehow...that is sweet.
> 
> Kel: Where are ya? We all miss you!!!!!!

I watched salt as well, not bad at all I enjoyed it more than I thought I would LOL, I am shattered today though, so ready for bed already:hugs: how are you feeling any MS or any thing :hugs:


----------



## Linny

:yipee: AJ!! We missed you, how you doing? Hope you feel a little more refreshed after your break!

Like SBB I have almost no bump! I'm slim so expected to show really soon but alas, I just look like ive eaten one too many pizza's :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

AJ :hugs: my chat buddy we did miss you, i can understand the need for a break. i think going to vegas for a week was good for me, gave me my break (for now)

still no signs, symptoms, af or news here (highly doubtful of any potential BFP still)

ok girls if my cervix feels open to me what does that mean? is it normally open before or after Ov?


----------



## Wispyshadow

Celtic:


> I watched salt as well, not bad at all I enjoyed it more than I thought I would LOL, I am shattered today though, so ready for bed already:hugs: how are you feeling any MS or any thing :hugs:

Get some rest,:sleep: I have been taking naps this week. I have had only mild waves of MS but nothing bad. I'm moody though. Hope work this weekend agrees with me...I work nights. 7pm to 7am...FUN!

I hadn't heard of the movie Salt. Now I'm interested..hmmm..thinking that maybe that will be my next popcorn night.:happydance:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Dandy: I think it should be open before AF..???? But it sounds like it should be before Ov too???


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats on the lil Warrior Bean Wispy!!!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx wispy...that didnt really help :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

ok from what i have read wispy is right, it opens (obviously) for Ov and opens also for AF and for miscarriages... 

when i checked it last night it seemed low and open maybe AF is coming?? :shrug:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Have any of you used Soy Isoflavones with your Maca to get your BFP


----------



## SBB

Linny did :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

dandybrush said:


> ok from what i have read wispy is right, it opens (obviously) for Ov and opens also for AF and for miscarriages...
> 
> when i checked it last night it seemed low and open maybe AF is coming?? :shrug:

Yep low and open would mean AF possibly. As you said it opens at ovulation, then it closes afterwards, until AF when it opens again. 

However, mine never felt closed, and it never felt very high either. I have hardly checked it in pregnancy but for quite a while it still felt low and open. 
Now it's def high. What I'm saying is it's not that reliable, so try not to take too much notice! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Born2BeAMommy said:


> Have any of you used Soy Isoflavones with your Maca to get your BFP

As SBB said, I took soy and maca the month I got my :bfp:, along with baby asprin (as I'd heard it helped spotting) :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey Ladies - 

Aj - I have taken a break from the maca too I started it again this monday but stopped it after one day. I figured I will start next week monday and stay on it for 3 months or whenever I get my BFP.

I am going to watch salt tonight I have heard good things about it!


----------



## Chilli

hello all - just popping in to find out about maca and so spare me going all through thread, could some of you tell me about your experiences please please please....


----------



## dandybrush

thanx sbb, well it felt closed to me this morning, and with the temp drop i think AF might be on the way...fxed for the end of this cycle, and it is shorter than the last one...so maybe the vitex did help a little :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

i hope it means the end for you dandy!


----------



## nevertogether

welcome chilli - i haven't got a :bfp: on maca, but i do enjoy the effects it gives you. my most favorite is that when AF is here i don't get a lot of my usual AF side effects such as the back ache and the nausea. it seems to put all of that at ease.

AFM how is everyone doing? i'm kind of hopeful today. megg3k has been helping me understanding thyroid. for a while i didn't understand the difference between hyper and hypo i didn't even know there was two kinds. well, i got my TSH level checked back in march due to a late period, dizziness, hot flashes, etc. it came to be 0.61 which is within the doctors "normal range" as my husband said. however, after speaking to megg about it even though it is within the doctor's normal range, most like it to be between 1.0 and 2.0 and some places even consider under 0.7 to be hyperthyroid. i have a lot of the symptoms of it so i'm curious to see what supplements i can take to assist this and hopefully get sorted out and a :bfp: on the horizon.


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Gorgeous Girlies....:hugs:
I've just spent ages reading all the pages since I last posted....my lil peepers are being propped open with matchsticks now.....just wanted to say "Hi" and send lots of hugs and love....I will be back bright-eyed and bushy tailed tomorrow morning:winkwink::hugs:....For now thou sweetdreams:sleep:

xxx:hug:xxx


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi ladies :flower:,

I was pointed in your direction by a fellow BnBer and was starting to read the pages then realised there were 707 pages. So i wondered if you wouldn't mind answering some questions for me pleeeeeaaasse :)


I have read that Maca helps regulate hormones...is that true?

Where do i buy it?

How many do i take?

Do i take it daily?...i don't really have cycles, only 1-2 a year.

Can i take anything else with it?, like Agnus Castus, EPO etc.


Thanks :hugs: x


----------



## nevertogether

hi fairy! :wave:

*I have read that Maca helps regulate hormones...is that true?* very true!

*Where do i buy it?* where are you located? if you are in the states, amazon.com is a good choice. just make sure what you get is the pure organic version. there is powder and capsules. i would recommend the capsules as would most the girls here. if you are near the UK a good place is https://www.creative-nature.co.uk/vmchk/maca.html.

*How many do i take?* recommended dosage is 1,500mg - 3,000mg per day

*Do i take it daily?...i don't really have cycles, only 1-2 a year.* yes, daily. you can start at any time in your cycle too so you are good to start right when you get them.

*Can i take anything else with it?, like Agnus Castus, EPO etc.* yes, those are all safe to take with maca. i take quite a lot with my maca and have never had problems.


----------



## fairy_gem

Thanks for helping me out nevertogether, i'm in the UK, so will check out the link.

x


----------



## CelticNiamh

fairy_gem said:


> Hi ladies :flower:,
> 
> I was pointed in your direction by a fellow BnBer and was starting to read the pages then realised there were 707 pages. So i wondered if you wouldn't mind answering some questions for me pleeeeeaaasse :)
> 
> 
> I have read that Maca helps regulate hormones...is that true?
> 
> Where do i buy it?
> 
> How many do i take?
> 
> Do i take it daily?...i don't really have cycles, only 1-2 a year.
> 
> Can i take anything else with it?, like Agnus Castus, EPO etc.
> 
> 
> Thanks :hugs: x

Great information Never :thumbup:

I took it for 3 months as did DH for the first two months I took two capsules a day and noticed a much easier AF no mood swings and earlier OV. 
On the bonus side it really helped with :sex: it was better :thumbup::blush::thumbup:
towards the end of the third month I upped to 4 capsules a day right up till a few days after OV then I was really moody thought it was the MACA but nope got a :bfp:

I got mine from EBAY go for an organic brand, I also took EPO, vit B complex along with mine with no problems.

PS my sister who has not had a AF in 6 months started on it about 3 weeks ago and got her AF a few days ago, her missing AF is deffo a hormonal problem and just proves it blances them out:thumbup:


----------



## fairy_gem

Thanks so much CelticNiamh, i'm very excited to try it now, especially hearing it brought AF on for your sister and your BFP.

x


----------



## nevertogether

i have this indescribable and overwhelming happiness right now. all i can do is listen to music and smile! could it be because i'm seeing DH in 1 week and 5 days! argh. i could cry! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## fairy_gem

Oops duplicate post.

x


----------



## Linny

Wahoooooo Never! I'm so happy for you, don't you think it strange that this last minute trip popped up right before you ovulate :yipee:

:wave: fairy!! I started taking maca at the beginning of April after trying to find something to regulate my AF. It was all over the place, I had late ovulation, spotting and a short LP.

I can't say that it regulated everything for me as I got my :bfp: the end of May after a year of trying, and only had one AF in between, but I'm sure thats how i finally caught the egg. OH took it also.

It is a food not a herb so is safe to take with anything. I took soy, and baby asprin too with it, and took 1500-2000mg in the am, don't take after lunch as it has energy increasing qualities so it may keep you awake :D


----------



## nevertogether

linny - i hope that is a good sign for us! my kid would be conceived in pristina, kosovo, a third world country. haha. kind of a cool story :)


----------



## Linny

That would be fantastic :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm still trying not to get my hopes up too much. sigh. but i hope it's our turn soon :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> i'm still trying not to get my hopes up too much. sigh. but i hope it's our turn soon :)

I hope so to Never, I will be firmly stalking you through out :hugs::happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

yay never not long now

I really have to go out and get the maca tabs...maybe if i persist it will help me :shrug:

my temps have gone right down so just waiting for AF now


----------



## nevertogether

i'm hoping she comes dandy so you can start a fresh slate! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

dandybrush said:


> yay never not long now
> 
> I really have to go out and get the maca tabs...maybe if i persist it will help me :shrug:
> 
> my temps have gone right down so just waiting for AF now

I know you prefer a BFP :hugs: but Im gad you will have a new begining to look forward to and bring on the Boom Boom lets shake the room :haha:

Good luck FX AF is not a horrible cow to you :hugs:


----------



## fairy_gem

Linny - thanks so much hun. x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Any one hear from Kel at all :shrug:

Kel were are you :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kel I just stalked your chart Im a little excited ,Girl were are you and are you going to test:happydance:
16dpo and temps up has to be a good sign right! :blush:


----------



## nevertogether

wow wow wow i'm with celtic! :test: :test: :test: eeeeekkk chart looks fab!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> wow wow wow i'm with celtic! :test: :test: :test: eeeeekkk chart looks fab!

oops look what I started LOL :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

:haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies!

Never i'm so happy that you'll be seeing your DH again soon!

Dandy i really hope this is it and AF is finally on its way.

AFM, sore bbs are back today after giving me a break for a few days but my temps are on the way down so i'm not very hopeful about this month.


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: your not out yet AJ

:dohh: i wish we had BD more in vegas :dohh: then maybe i could have had my BFP this month :cry:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

Big welcomes to all the new peeps amongst us....hope you settle in here and enjoy the ride on the maca train...:dust::dust::dust:

How was everyone's weekend? 
Anything exciting going on?

Kel....consider yourself seriously stalked....I had to laugh that Niamh and Never stalked yesterday and I did on Saturday....we're all excited for ya girly....where are you....????:cry::cry:

Not a lot to report from this end really....FF gave me crosshairs yesterday for cd9...(I knew it was fibbing)....and then promptly took them away again today....as expected:dohh: I really hope I ov this month, thinking if it's gonna happen it will between today and thursday....hoping so anyway.
Haven't got a lot planned today apart from taking Pops to the vet for her booster jab...:awww:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Welsh, hi everyone, I am just lurking at the mo cos I am feeling a bit low on hope, but I am keeping up with all your stories! :hugs: 

I have just stalked Kell's chart and what is going on? It looks exciting! :happydance: Where are you Kell? Test!!!!! :hugs::hugs:
:dust: to everyone this month!


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Lucy sweets:hugs:
I've just peeked at your chart....hoping you get the beginning of those high temps tomorrow or wednesday Hun:hugs: The Ov pain is a good sign that something is going on in there:hugs: Have you started the maca yet? How much are you taking a day?
I'm only a few days behind you in cd#...I didn't realise:dohh: Have the same feelings of frustration and doubtfulness going on here babe...we'll get through it:hugs: xx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Welshie, thankyou :hugs:

Its a bit freaky how strong those twinges were last night, and being the born worrier that I am, I started to worry something is wrong in there. It's prob that it is Ov pain, I have never had it so strong before though! :wacko:

I took Maca, 2 tabs a day from day 12 to about day 18. When I didn't Ov, I freaked out and stopped taking them, I know its nothing to do with the Maca. Maybe I should start taking it again.....

Maybe we will Ov together? :winkwink:

I am seriously excited for Kell's chart!!! :happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

That would be fab to Ov together hun:yipee::winkwink: 
I think if it were me I would take them hun....they're really not going to cause you to stop O:hugs: I take 6 a day as that's the dosage that works for me it's all trial and error thou. I'd definately try and take them daily:hugs:

I know very excited about Kel's chart....wish it was morning time again for her so I can have another peek:haha::winkwink:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Fairy Gem...:wave:...I see you down the bottom there:winkwink:
How have you found this nutty thread sweets?:lol:
The creative-nature link that Never posted I think is where a lot of us get it from in the UK. They are super speedy with delivery:thumbup: Anyway...it's great to have you on board:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls - how are you all? Hope everyone is ok :hugs: I can't seem to keep up with this thread at the moment!! 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

never- would you consider calling your dr to see what he would recommend? I am so excited for you! smile away hun you deserve it!

Chilli - welcome - I took maca for 3 months and am now on a break...I think the best part of it is the energy you have and also the sex drive increases. You might want to give it your OH also as it does help men as well! g/l!

Hi welsh, lucy, dandy, and AJ!


----------



## nevertogether

doctors appointment tomorrow at 4pm :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok...lemme know how it goes!


----------



## Chilli

Thanks ttcbaby - if that's all it does then it's enough as my sex drive has been awol ever since MCs - would love to get my mojo back


----------



## Chilli

Thanks for all you welcomes - I have ordered my maca last night in both caps and powder to see what I prefer - not planning on giving OH any - he pesters me more than enough already.

You are all such an enthusiastic bunch - it's very encouraging!


----------



## nevertogether

insecure days suck. :cry: i swear i'm bi-polar because yesterday i was on top of the world and now, to no fault of DH, i am incredibly insecure.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> insecure days suck. :cry: i swear i'm bi-polar because yesterday i was on top of the world and now, to no fault of DH, i am incredibly insecure.

AHH hun I think thats a female trait, with being so apart for so long has to have some effect on your mind I know I would have my moments as well :hugs:
I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

you always make me feel better celtic :hugs: i know it's a girl thing, but it seems to come in waves and some worse than others. just very glad i have you girls to talk to about it.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> you always make me feel better celtic :hugs: i know it's a girl thing, but it seems to come in waves and some worse than others. just very glad i have you girls to talk to about it.

Gald to help:hugs: I know my mind would wonder and worry if I was apart from DH as much as you are,Plus some days would have to be harder than others, I hope you get to talk to him tonight for a chat and that makes you feel better as well. soon you can have a cuddle as well :hugs:

Im worried about kel, treid to stalk her chart and its gone:shrug: :cry:

Kel hope your ok, let us know how you are hun:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

it shows up on mine...? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d0bf5


----------



## dandybrush

:wave:

morning girls, Lucy, Never, Celtic, TTC, SBB :wave:

nothing to report...still havent heard from my dr :dohh: this is getting annoying...temp went bak up today with my cervix still feeling open :dohh: :shrug: no idea whats going on...maybe i havent Oved yet :shrug:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Dandy, funny how you got morning and I got evening...:flower: Sorry you are having a confusing time, hope you get some sort of sign soon. :kiss:

Sorry you feeling like that never, I can't imagine how hard it is to be apart from OH for so long, when is he coming back? (sorry missed a few posts) :hugs:

Hi everyone else :hi:celtic, chilli, sbb, ttc, welshie, Kell :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx lucy...im just trying to chill out now and wait and see... yeah funny how your evening haha. Is the UK in the same time as the US?


----------



## WelshRose

Hi Girls:wave:

Dandy...I think I'm right in saying that we're about 6-8hrs infront of the US....I know I usually have to wait until lunchtime before going about my chart stalking duties for those that live over the pond:lol:
I really hope you get some answers soon sweets:hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Dandy, well I know that in New York they are 5 hours behind us, I guess west coast even more. 

My cycles have decided to be wack this month for some reason, if I get this egg it will be by total accident lol, I think I may need OPK's next month. Maybe I should go back on the Maca. :wacko::flower:

Hope everyone is having a lovely evening/afternoon/morning wherever they are 

I look forward to seeing more BFP's on here real soon...:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

gosh i would love a BFP... 

the US is about 16 hours roughly behind us if i want to talk to anyone i have to jump on here in the early am hours or late evening hours haha

what do you guys think of my chart? i know its hard with a week missing? but what are your thoughts? is it just wacky? and no one can read it?

I really want this cycle over with...i was happy at least with AF looming that it was ending...now im not sure whats going on!! :dohh:

when/if AF ever arrives im gonna buy mass amounts of Ov test thingys and just POAS lots to try to catch that eggie next time


----------



## Lucy1973

Dandy, sorry I am not that good at reading charts yet, you have a tricky one! xxx
I was doing the quiz today on fertility friend, see how many you can get right, it's tricky, does fertlity friend automatically put in Ov when they detect it, I don't know as am still pre Ov on first chart....:hugs::hugs:

Actually I am just editing, from day 76 onwards, temps look in a higher league, maybe a late OV btween day 65 and 76?


----------



## dandybrush

lol yes it does put in Ov when it predicts with the temp and the CM 

i was thinking maybe I Oved in vegas (the week thats missing) but now i have no idea :shrug:


----------



## Lucy1973

I hope AF comes soon, are you testing or not feeling like it's a possibility?.....crossing my fingers for you. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

I was gonna test tomorrow...but i dont think its really possible


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry if I am saying something you have already said here, I have missed some pages. Is it possible to get a blood test to see if you Ovulated or what's going on? Is your doc happy to just leave you waiting in Limbo? :wacko::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

I had a blood test last Wed i think it was...im still waiting for the dr to call me about the results :shrug:


----------



## Lucy1973

Well hopefully you can find out what is going on. :wacko: Your temps are higher now though, it's possible AF is around the corner. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx yes im hoping for it to end with either BFP or AF very soon...


----------



## Lucy1973

We would prefer a BFP :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

yeppo ;)


----------



## Lucy1973

Well goodnight my dear, and hope you have a good day while we are all asleepin! :hugs:

And hope you get some kind of answers soon. :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

good night sleep well

thanx for chatting :)


----------



## TntArs06

:hi: Ladies,

Dandy- They still haven't called? My goodness!! I sure hope something pops up soon.

I just watched The Great Sperm Race Documentary and ive come to the conclusion that its basically impossible to get pregnant! :rofl: Here I am excited about inseminating on Friday and now im wondering is it even possible! :haha: With all the things we do to aid in the conception process...ie legs in the air, pre-seed and so on.....:haha: I sure hope it works this time. Its a wonder how anyone gets BFP's after watching that! :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl:

:wave: never, tnt

gosh i hope its not impossible...or we are all wasting our times :haha: :sex:

nope no call from the dr yet...still waiting gonna become a POAS aholic next cycle (whenever that is) gonna buy heaps of Ov and pg test strips :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

I sure hope its not impossible either. The "narrow window" and all is whats really crappy. :haha: 

Have you tried calling your dr back and seeing if there is results? I usally call the next week if I haven't heard anything and bug em...:haha:


----------



## dandybrush

no i havent called yet... its prob just on 1 week now so might think about calling them


----------



## TntArs06

Might be a good idea :hugs: Its weird my dr here gave me my BFN through blood work within an hour...his nurse called me within an hour. And thats even with the VA hospitals which can take FOREVER it seems.


----------



## dandybrush

I dont have the blood test where the dr is. i have to get a script for the test then go somewhere else and have the test then i guess they have to wait for the results to reach them...:shrug:

might call up and just find out


----------



## dandybrush

ok called, my dr isnt in today, so the nurse left a msg for her to see i am to make and appoint etc. so i should get a call bak tomorrow hopefully. they do have my results...yikes I hope they arent all bad :argh:


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> ok called, my dr isnt in today, so the nurse left a msg for her to see i am to make and appoint etc. so i should get a call bak tomorrow hopefully. they do have my results...yikes I hope they arent all bad :argh:

Thats good that it will be soon when they call. The anxiety for wait now that you know their in....nerve racking... :hugs: FX its good news!


----------



## dandybrush

gosh i hope im not completely stuffed up!! :argh:


----------



## TntArs06

I hope not either. Maybe im slow or didn't catch something but is there a reason why your cycle is so long? How long is it normally?


----------



## dandybrush

it was 2 months long like clockwork...then the last one was 4 months long, then this one is going on 3 months...this is my first blood test to see whats happening


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> it was 2 months long like clockwork...then the last one was 4 months long, then this one is going on 3 months...this is my first blood test to see whats happening

Oh wow that is crazy! Mine is usually 36 days long and it drives me nuts knowing its that long. Do you have PCOS? I was thinking before I wrote back...I graduated massage therapy school about 4 years ago... I dont do massages but we learned alot about alternative medicines/therapy. If you get a BFN maybe alternative therapies might help.:shrug: I know there is a thread on BnB about that and those women were getting acupuncture and it got them BFP's. Just a suggestion. If I dont get a BFP by the end of this year I am going to look into acupuncture and massage's to help with my Endo and regulate my cycles. 

Just a suggestion that maybe you can get some clarity and in a way cleanse the body.:hugs: :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

the dr suspects PCOS not confirmed...yet
thanx yeah im gonna see what the dr says and can do for me..i have thought about acupuncture, i would be really curious to try it and see if it works


----------



## TntArs06

There is also this thing called cranial sacral therapy... It uses your energy and the person doing the therapies energy and it regulates your bodies system. It basically re-aligns you internally. Has really great healing powers. I have this back issue called spondilothisus and it affects my nerves...well I got this therapy and I was able to NOT have back surgery, and actually took my pain away. I live in BFE now and there is no one close enough that does that therapy to help my endo...but I sure wish. :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Alot of those women on that thread have PCOS and acupuncture helped them. FX that you get some clarity soon!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx if pcos is confirmed i might look into acupuncture anyways...sorry to hear about your back prob, glad you dont have to have surgery though...that would be scary


----------



## TntArs06

I hope you dont have PCOS. I heard it was horrible. They thought I had that at one time. I hope you get some news fast. Im on the edge of my seat feeling anxious for you. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

gosh i hope its not PCOS either...i just wish i had a regular cycle even if it was still every 2 months...at least thats a cycle!!


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> gosh i hope its not PCOS either...i just wish i had a regular cycle even if it was still every 2 months...at least thats a cycle!!

Ya I see what you mean. I would too


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Lovely Girls:hugs:
Wow you guys were chatty last night:lol:

Dandy...I so hope all goes ok at the docs sweets....let us know:hugs:

TNT...That documentary is really cool, isn't it?! As you say kinda makes you remember that conception is one of natures miracles:lol: How are you feeling sweets? 

Never....Big :hugs: sweetie....hope you've got lots on for the next few days to help them pass more quickly:hugs:

How's everyone else doing?

Nothing to report from this end really......blinking wait to Ov is SOOO BOOOOORING!:dohh::haha:

:hug:


----------



## dandybrush

will do :thumbup:

hope you had a good night...its nearly dinner time here


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi ladies! Dandy I hope you get it figured out! I don't have PCOS but my doctor admittedly says I'm a mystery with my hormones. :)

Hi Welshie how are you honey? 

Hi Tnt how're things?

My endo prescribed Metformin today. I took it three hours ago and still havent had a problem yet so Fxed I stay side effect free! 

Just thought I'd give you all a silly visual. Got together with some bnb girls on the ps3 this evening. We played little big planet- It was such a blast! One of them found a level that has little sperms in it, and there were uteri with cat faces on them.. was a riot! At the end of the level you got a baby! :haha: I thought, gee how fitting!! lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi akll still no af for me my macca should be here any day now not sure whats going on with af longest i went without was just over 80 days so beating my own record here im scared to go to my doc as they always say the same thing and make out im over reacting last time i went i got called a wimp when she was doing a swab and then she laughed at me:growlmad:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi everyone :hi:

Lindsayann, sounds like you need a new doctor, they are supposed to be supportive not laugh at you? :flower: I think the Maca will really help you.

Dandy, good luck for the test results tomorrow, hope its useful and you can get some help finally. :kiss:
Tnt good luck for Friday, hope it happens for you, exciting! :happydance:

Welshie, well we are waiting together to Ov. I am on day 24 now, and temp was up this morning to higher than the last 9 days, so am hoping for a sustained shift, might try and get OH to bed tonight just incase..he is prob a bit knackered with it all. :blush:
I only took Maca for a week this cycle, during the Follie stage, and I have to say I have NEVER had so much ewcm (tmi) It is unbelievable, that stuff does seem to have had an effect really quickly. :winkwink:

Whit lol to little big planet, :laugh2:

:hugs::dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi everyone :hi:
> 
> Lindsayann, sounds like you need a new doctor, they are supposed to be supportive not laugh at you? :flower: I think the Maca will really help you.
> 
> Dandy, good luck for the test results tomorrow, hope its useful and you can get some help finally. :kiss:
> Tnt good luck for Friday, hope it happens for you, exciting! :happydance:
> 
> Welshie, well we are waiting together to Ov. I am on day 24 now, and temp was up this morning to higher than the last 9 days, so am hoping for a sustained shift, might try and get OH to bed tonight just incase..he is prob a bit knackered with it all. :blush:
> I only took Maca for a week this cycle, during the Follie stage, and I have to say I have NEVER had so much ewcm (tmi) It is unbelievable, that stuff does seem to have had an effect really quickly. :winkwink:
> 
> Whit lol to little big planet, :laugh2:
> 
> :hugs::dust:

theres only one other doc i can register with and they ahve an even worse repuation all my doctor keeps syaing is stress. so im trying tgo de sress take all the right vits etc and hope i come on


----------



## Lucy1973

But if you always have cycles this long lindsay, are they saying it's your fault for being stressed all the time then? I don't believe it.....there is usually a physical reason for these things. I have been stressed this month, so my body put off Ovulation by 10 days, it can happen, but when your cycles are consistently long.....:wacko: I am sorry you have such a rubbish doc.....there are 4 at my doctor's, but I only see one as she actually listens....

Do you do temps at all? At least it would tell you if you ovulated and when to expect AF. Fertility friend is a site alot of girls use, you can chart your temps and record other fertility signs. 

It may give you some idea about what is going on? :hugs::dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lucy1973 said:


> But if you always have cycles this long lindsay, are they saying it's your fault for being stressed all the time then? I don't believe it.....there is usually a physical reason for these things. I have been stressed this month, so my body put off Ovulation by 10 days, it can happen, but when your cycles are consistently long.....:wacko: I am sorry you have such a rubbish doc.....there are 4 at my doctor's, but I only see one as she actually listens....
> 
> Do you do temps at all? At least it would tell you if you ovulated and when to expect AF. Fertility friend is a site alot of girls use, you can chart your temps and record other fertility signs.
> 
> It may give you some idea about what is going on? :hugs::dust:

we were temping but decided to have some time off it as i was getting s nstressed with it. this i my longest cycle the last one that was 80 days was back in feb 09 due to wedding stress and every other cycle b4 and after then was my average 28-36 days with af 13 dpo this cycle ive had multiple infections bv, thrush then bv again and so on so i think that may of effected it too im now taking vit b as think i may have adeficincy in it was reading up yesterday and have all the symptoms including strtch marks . im going back to temping when this cycle finaly ends


----------



## Lucy1973

Ahhh, sounds like it might be due to stress or illness then. :hugs:

Hopefully AF will show up soon and then you will know where you are. :flower:

It is annoying for us girls that are TTC, but our bodies are so clever, to not let it be a possibility if we are run down or stessed......it's also wierd that on these dodgy cycles that sometimes happen, we actually want to see AF just to feel back on track. When usually we don't want to see her at all! 

Hope you feel better soon babes :hugs::flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lucy1973 said:


> Ahhh, sounds like it might be due to stress or illness then. :hugs:
> 
> Hopefully AF will show up soon and then you will know where you are. :flower:
> 
> It is annoying for us girls that are TTC, but our bodies are so clever, to not let it be a possibility if we are run down or stessed......it's also wierd that on these dodgy cycles that sometimes happen, we actually want to see AF just to feel back on track. When usually we don't want to see her at all!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon babes :hugs::flower:

i know its crazy usualy im begging her to stay away and she turns up but the cycle everytime i think shes coming the cramos go away! i said to ben the other night i think i have af cramp but i cant remember what it feels like:haha: i do think i may hae an underlying cause but hopefully i can fix it natuaraly or il be waiting years with my docs to help me


----------



## SBB

Lindsey how long have you been ttc? Your doc shouldn't be fobbing you off like that.... 
Once you finally get your AF have you thought about using soy to bring ovulation forward? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Whit that sounds like so much fun on the ps3 - what a great idea!! 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> Lindsey how long have you been ttc? Your doc shouldn't be fobbing you off like that....
> Once you finally get your AF have you thought about using soy to bring ovulation forward?
> 
> X x x

im gonna use sy next cycle yeh we have been trying for a year now but in reality its only been a few mths as i still had a septate hymen until 2 cycles ago ish so we are counting it as just 2 cycles ttc as nothing really ever got in when had the hymen problem


----------



## SBB

Ok... Still think your doc should be taking it seriously... 80day cycles are not normal! I hope AF arrives soon so you can start the soy. And temping will help hopefully cos you'll know if it's worked! 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> Ok... Still think your doc should be taking it seriously... 80day cycles are not normal! I hope AF arrives soon so you can start the soy. And temping will help hopefully cos you'll know if it's worked!
> 
> X x x

my doctors to put it nicely are idiots iw ent for bllod tests cd 21 bloods and eneded up coming away coverd in bruises without blood taken i had an apointment with the nurse but the day iw as ment to go they rang and canceld on me told me i had to see the doctor who decided it woul;d be funn to wiggle the needles about numerouse times inside dif parts of each are ( im petrafied of needles) then after 15 mins he said oh il have to get a cathater on this not i was out of there no way was i letting him do it


----------



## Lucy1973

Lindsey that's awful, what the heck kind of a practise are they running that they can't even take blood? They should have a nurse who does all the blood tests at the surgery, or send you to the hospital where they do it in 5 seconds and you don't feel a thing! I am stunned at the real stupidity of your doctor! I would probably write a complaint letter to the local authority/nhs chief exec in the area.....I would demand a better service, you deserve to be taken seriously, to think how much money your gp earns.....sorry ranting now.....but can't believe how bad your experience has been!! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lucy1973 said:


> Lindsey that's awful, what the heck kind of a practise are they running that they can't even take blood? They should have a nurse who does all the blood tests at the surgery, or send you to the hospital where they do it in 5 seconds and you don't feel a thing! I am stunned at the real stupidity of your doctor! I would probably write a complaint letter to the local authority/nhs chief exec in the area.....I would demand a better service, you deserve to be taken seriously, to think how much money your gp earns.....sorry ranting now.....but can't believe how bad your experience has been!! :hugs:

one of the reasons why i avoid the doctors at all expence lol also NOT having a baby at our local hospital will be going to germany i hate our health service in milton keynes


----------



## Lucy1973

I don't blame you, it sounds rubbish! I live on the coast now and my doc is great. Although I did have to make a complaint recently to the local hospital because of how bad my experience was during miscarriage, they have actually made some changes because of this...ie not to scan women going through miscarriage in the same place as happy pregnant women! 
:hugs:

Hopefully you will find a great doc in Germany! xxx

You are right, I wouldn't risk having a baby in a rubbish hospital! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

lindseyanne said:


> one of the reasons why i avoid the doctors at all expence lol also NOT having a baby at our local hospital will be going to germany i hate our health service in milton keynes

That's near where I live! I am in a village though and my nearest docs are actually quite good. I'm under Milton Keynes hopsital though... May change to Bedford! 

I think you should ask your doc to be referred to a specialist. They may say no, but as they're so rubbish they may be glad to palm you off on someone else!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

PS Hi Lucy :wave: :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> one of the reasons why i avoid the doctors at all expence lol also NOT having a baby at our local hospital will be going to germany i hate our health service in milton keynes
> 
> That's near where I live! I am in a village though and my nearest docs are actually quite good. I'm under Milton Keynes hopsital though... May change to Bedford!
> 
> I think you should ask your doc to be referred to a specialist. They may say no, but as they're so rubbish they may be glad to palm you off on someone else!!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

im hoping when i eventualy become preg il be under oxford anyway due to my uterus ive heard good things about bedford unlike mk! ive asked my doc to refer me for further tests to see how bad my bc is but she flat out refused same as when i needed physio on my knee


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi SBB :hi:

Lindsey I really think you need a new doc, flat out refuse!!!!! ?????

Bet you will find a good one when you move, can't be any worse really! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi SBB :hi:
> 
> Lindsey I really think you need a new doc, flat out refuse!!!!! ?????
> 
> Bet you will find a good one when you move, can't be any worse really! :hugs:

nope it sure cant i cant wait to move out of mk but that wont be for a few years yet we are still at my parents atm as had some money troubel couldnt afford to move what sucks big time hoping to be in our own house in jan we shall see if that happens lol


----------



## Lucy1973

I am surprised there are not more docs in your area, in my area there are loads of surgeries I could belong to, at least 5/6 in the area. 

I understand money probs, that is why I only started TTC at 37! It must be tricky TTC at your parents....lol...hope you can get your own place soon. :flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lucy1973 said:


> I am surprised there are not more docs in your area, in my area there are loads of surgeries I could belong to, at least 5/6 in the area.
> 
> I understand money probs, that is why I only started TTC at 37! It must be tricky TTC at your parents....lol...hope you can get your own place soon. :flower:

it is lol can only dtd at night when they are in bed as my mum has a habbit of walking in the room! but if we wait until we are financialy stable we could be waiting years lol


----------



## Lucy1973

Yes, to be honest if I got preg now, and had a baby next May, I would still be in debt until the baby is two, but like you said can't wait any longer, I have waited long enough! :wacko:

My parents came to stay for 3 nights last week, I was praying I wouldn't Ov then, as I just can't bd with them in the house, lucky it didn't happen. :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lucy1973 said:


> Yes, to be honest if I got preg now, and had a baby next May, I would still be in debt until the baby is two, but like you said can't wait any longer, I have waited long enough! :wacko:
> 
> My parents came to stay for 3 nights last week, I was praying I wouldn't Ov then, as I just can't bd with them in the house, lucky it didn't happen. :winkwink:

lol i love it when mum goers away with dad for the night we get some us time:winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

never-sorry about feeling insecure...it must be even harder because the DH isnt with you ya know. Did something happen that set you off, or is it our lovely female hormones....

Dandy - hi hun, I really hope you get the BFP soon.

Welsh - you are so funny...chart stalking duties!!!!

Lucy - OPKs are a great idea...I dont think you have oved yet...so keep on bding!

TNT - OMG, I saw that documetary also and I felt the same exact way! Seriously, it looks impossible, how is this earth over populated???? They also suspected I had PCOS, but was still ovulating...I told my surgeon this when I had my surgery and he said...No honey your ovaries are fine....shows what a third workd doctor will do...ugh. Since then I have decided I will only go to a OBGYN in the states and here if it is a emergency.

Whit - if only we could all log into our PS3's and get our baby..LOL...Why are they puttin you on Metformin?

Lindsay - I am so with the other ladies you should not feel that way when you go to see your Dr....see what you can do about finding another. OMG, you need to tell your mum you are trying to make her a grandbaby and she cant be barging into your room...LOL

afm - heading over to see my dr for my check up next week. I hope they will order some tests to make sure all is ok after the surgery. Also to pick up my mother in law from her surgery. It will be nice to be away and see my family.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi SBB:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi ttc baby :hi:

Well I am knackered from all the :sex: when Ov is 10 days late and you don't use OPK's, you gotta go for it every other day! I am gonna buy a bunch if I don't catch this egg!! :wacko: I hope I get a proper temp spike tomorrow and the Ov might be today, I have had loads of Ovulation pain....OH has been amazing considering he is 41! :blush:

Hope your check up goes really well :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im such a numb nut just looked at my order for my maca and ive sent it to the wrong house number!:wacko:


----------



## Lucy1973

Oh No!!!! lol....:wacko::flower:


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - nope, nothing just my stupid female hormones!

whit - that game does sound like a riot! :rofl: definitely fitting :)

lindsey & dandy - i hope the :witch: would just go and arrive already!

hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lucy - yeah I know that bding can get overwhelming esp. after a long day at work etc....

Lindsay - no problem hun, just go to that house number and tell them that your natural fertility supplements are coming and you would ask that they notify you on their arrival :happydance:

never - well I hope you are feeling better hun....:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

lindseyanne said:


> Lucy1973 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh, sounds like it might be due to stress or illness then. :hugs:
> 
> Hopefully AF will show up soon and then you will know where you are. :flower:
> 
> It is annoying for us girls that are TTC, but our bodies are so clever, to not let it be a possibility if we are run down or stessed......it's also wierd that on these dodgy cycles that sometimes happen, we actually want to see AF just to feel back on track. When usually we don't want to see her at all!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon babes :hugs::flower:
> 
> i know its crazy usualy im begging her to stay away and she turns up but the cycle everytime i think shes coming the cramos go away! i said to ben the other night i think i have af cramp but i cant remember what it feels like:haha: i do think i may hae an underlying cause but hopefully i can fix it natuaraly or il be waiting years with my docs to help meClick to expand...

tell me about it...when i was in high school...i hated when AF arrived :growlmad: now i just want her to arrive :dohh:



lindseyanne said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Ok... Still think your doc should be taking it seriously... 80day cycles are not normal! I hope AF arrives soon so you can start the soy. And temping will help hopefully cos you'll know if it's worked!
> 
> X x x
> 
> my doctors to put it nicely are idiots iw ent for bllod tests cd 21 bloods and eneded up coming away coverd in bruises without blood taken i had an apointment with the nurse but the day iw as ment to go they rang and canceld on me told me i had to see the doctor who decided it woul;d be funn to wiggle the needles about numerouse times inside dif parts of each are ( im petrafied of needles) then after 15 mins he said oh il have to get a cathater on this not i was out of there no way was i letting him do itClick to expand...

:nope: dude im terrified of needles too!! poor thing :hugs: gosh i love my dr, she is so sensitive, understands my needle/pain phobias :haha:



lindseyanne said:


> im such a numb nut just looked at my order for my maca and ive sent it to the wrong house number!:wacko:

...dude :dohh:



nevertogether said:


> ttc - nope, nothing just my stupid female hormones!
> 
> whit - that game does sound like a riot! :rofl: definitely fitting :)
> 
> lindsey & dandy - i hope the :witch: would just go and arrive already!
> 
> hope everyone else is doing well :hugs:

me toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kelster823

Hi ladies

umm where do I start

1st off I come here to aplogize to each and everyone of you for skipping out without an explanation- you ALL deserve better then that. I admire you ladies as you are a wonderful bunch and I truly care for you all

I well we, meaning Jeff and I, have decided I need to step away for a bit. This whole TTC is becoming to overwhelming and heavy hearted for me.

It was taking over my life and I was becoming extremely frustrated with everything. I still am- yeah yeah yeah my chart looks great but that is because of my progesrone cream- as I have been getting nothing but :bfn:

I started to take a look at my life couple weeks back- as I knew 40 years old was coming up quickly (yesterday) and I said to myself.... I am missing ONE THING in my great life- the one thing that would make me the happiest girl in the world and I cannot have it and with that I actually freaked out

I am not leaving you-- oh gosh no- I just need to not think about this 24/7

I will keep you updated on me as by next week I will be going to the doctors for a DEMAND session with my OBGYN- something obviously is seriously wrong with me

MUCHO LOVE and I am ALWAYS thinking of you guys 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Hi guys! Man you all move fast in here!!

Dandy even if it is PCOS Maca can still help out a bit with that so no worries. You should start taking it from now if you haven't already started.

AFM, AF showed up but i'm feeling pretty good about it, i realized just today that we really had some debt we needed to deal with and getting pregnant really might not have been the best thing, now we're getting our debts all sorted out and should be debt free in another year unless something major happens so i feel good! NOW we really are ready for a baby so i've got to really sort out my sleeping and eating habits, drink more water and take my vits and maca faithfully, maybe that will do it.


----------



## nevertogether

kel we love you honey and we are here for you always :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Kel!! Its great to see you and i understand when you say you need to get away, i feel the same way so i come on here just once or twice a day now instead of sitting down for hours just hitting the reset button (yes i have!!):haha: 

I love you guys to much to ever go away permanently but focusing on TTCing 24/7 can really drive one crazy so i totally understand needing to take a step back. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: kel we missed you :hugs: 

by all means do what you have to do, i understand completely how you need to relax and not let it affect you too much (though im not a good example of following that)

I hope the OBGYN can give you some answers :hugs:

thanx AJ i might go and buy the maca tabs...i just cant stomach the powder :sick: i was taking a break from everything till i get my results and we find out whats happening to my cycles...


----------



## nevertogether

AJ i love the pic!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - we understand take all the time you need. I have to tell you that no ttc these past 6 weeks have defo. made it easier to come on here. I hope you get the answers you need to get that sticky bean! We are here if you need us!


----------



## Lucy1973

Kell, lots of :hugs:missed you :flower::kiss:xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey kell :wave: you just take as much time as you need, you know everyone is here when you need them... Big :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks Never, I finally found a pic. My computer needed formatting a while back and all my pics got messed up but I finally found a good one.


----------



## dandybrush

ok so i got a call from the dr and have made an appointment for monday she was full up till then...so more waiting


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi Kel honey missed you. I agree with the other ladies take all the time you need babe! God knows I have been in your shoes more than once.. its hard not to let ttc take over your life, and sometimes that's just too much. Lots of :hugs:

Do you have a facebook? Here's mine. Feel free to add me, this goes for all you ladies. Edit* dont want everyone on the internet to have it so Ill pm it to you.


----------



## TntArs06

:hi: girls,

Kel- Im glad to see a post from you. I agree with all the ladies....take the time you need. I definitely feel you on needing a break. Sometime im over stressed because I have to go through alot just to get my donor here and then make sure my body/mind is doing everything right. Can be a bit much! I really hope your Dr. can give you some answers soon. :hugs:

Aj- I really like your pic! Very pretty!

Whit- I am doing pretty good. Gearing up for MASSIVE insemination starting Friday. :haha: How are things with you?

Dandy- Im sorry hun :hugs: Sucks you have to wait even longer. They couldn't tell you those results over the phone?

TTC- Yea that video kinda got me wondering if were doing insem's right or not. LOL Good luck with your dr appt. Im sure you are going to be healing just wonderfully. I think my dr told me I couldn't have PCOS sense I was ovulating and actually having an AF. Though my cycle is a little longer than average.

AFM- Nothing too much going on. Start class next week. I have this life drawing class where I have to draw naked people.....ugghhh NOT looking forward to that! Ewww. :haha: Will be starting inseminations Friday until about the 2nd of Sept. Going to be doing it everyday until then. My dr said to get as much of those swimmers as possible! So heres to hoping.


----------



## Whitbit22

I started class this week! I have 3 online classes and one I have to attend. Its a real load. :wacko: 

That's great!! Yay for insemination! :happydance: I think the funnest part of the cycle is actually the trying part.. it's the least stressful for me. There's no waiting! 

I think I am oving as well! Got some ewcm.. and it's around my normal ov time too. :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all still no bloody af for me thought it may of been starting yest as had the ever so famillier cramps but woken up today and nada not even cramps:shrug:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi everyone :flower:

Sorry no AF Lindsey so frustrating! :kiss:

Tnt exciting times ahead....hope you catch that egg! :winkwink:

Dandy, another wait boo, but hope everything is ok and results tell you something. :hugs:

Whit, cool if you are Oving already....are you trying to catch this one? :winkwink:

I am on day 25 of cycle and Ov not confirmed, getting really fed up. Bding is turning into a Science experiment, and my sis arrives today with her kids, so it'll be stealth bding this week if we have the energy! Might go to chemist today and get some kind of OPK, at least then you have more of an idea when to bd, I just never been in this situation before, every day I do temp and it is not high enough. :growlmad:

Girls who temp....fertility friend says 3 temps that are higher than the previous 6 shows Ov? I have 2 temps that are higher than previous 6, but slightly lower post Ov temps if Ov has happened? Usually post Ov temps are 36.4 and over. If anyone has any ideas and time to peek at my chart I would be grateful, it's doing my head in. Usually I am due on AF in 3 days, but I haven't even Oved yet!!! :wacko:

Ok, rant over, have a lovely day everyone, off to do big shop at supermarket now and buy prezzies for niece and nephew. :thumbup:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi hun :wave:

Yea we have been happily bd'ing already, and havent temped this cycle but gosh all this ewcm is hard to miss. :winkwink:

I checked out your chart hun, and Im not sure how many exactly but Im sure FF has got it about right. As for your temps being lower than normal post-ov, I had that happen on one cycle in particular that I remember. (I believe it was May's cycle) I asked the doc about it and she said it was normal. So I'm willing to bet on every cycle being different, and if you have ov'd one more day will prob get your cross hairs. (Fxed you do!) I added you on FF btw. :)


----------



## xcharx

heyloo ladies :hi:


hope you dont mind me joining the maca gang!!

ive just ordered some maca (from creativenature) and really hoping for my BFP soon :thumbup:

me and my partner have been trying for a baby for 2 years now, getting fed up of trying now!! BUT reading all your stories has given me hope O:)
congratz to all the ladies who have already had their BFP and good luck to all whose who havent quite got there yet!!!

So has anyone got any advice for a newbie???

x


----------



## SBB

Welcome char! Did you order the tablets? That's what I used from creative nature... 
Good luck hun let's hope you get a maca bfp very soon! 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im gonna have to order some new macca i dont think il be getting the one i orderd and has gone to the wrong address:nope:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Whit :hugs: you are right, even if temp stay same tomorrow that will be enough. Glad you are getting down to it this month, wish I hadn't waited actually, my first cycle was so much easier to read! :wacko::flower: I have accepted your FF request, thankyou, well get busy girl! xxxxx

Hi Char, good luck with Maca, welcome, everyone is friendly here! :hugs:

Lindsey oh dear :nope: Well if its any consolation it arrives quick, I got mine in 2 days I think. :flower:

I am madly baby proofing house now as sis arriving soon with 1 and 2 and a half year old. They are both good climbers...yikes...this house is so not set up for toddlers! :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lucy1973 said:


> Thanks Whit :hugs: you are right, even if temp stay same tomorrow that will be enough. Glad you are getting down to it this month, wish I hadn't waited actually, my first cycle was so much easier to read! :wacko::flower: I have accepted your FF request, thankyou, well get busy girl! xxxxx
> 
> Hi Char, good luck with Maca, welcome, everyone is friendly here! :hugs:
> 
> Lindsey oh dear :nope: Well if its any consolation it arrives quick, I got mine in 2 days I think. :flower:
> 
> I am madly baby proofing house now as sis arriving soon with 1 and 2 and a half year old. They are both good climbers...yikes...this house is so not set up for toddlers! :dohh:

was that normal postage or the courier?


----------



## xcharx

SBB - yea i did order the tablets, how long did yours take to arrive?? have you had a bfp?? i cant remember who has and who hasnt because theres sooo many pages now lol :wacko:

lindseyanne - cant you ring the company and get them to send more FREE OF CHARGE as its their mistake??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> SBB - yea i did order the tablets, how long did yours take to arrive?? have you had a bfp?? i cant remember who has and who hasnt because theres sooo many pages now lol :wacko:
> 
> lindseyanne - cant you ring the company and get them to send more FREE OF CHARGE as its their mistake??

ive tried its my kistake tho i wasnt looking when i typed the address i wrote 16 instead of 26:dohh:


----------



## Lucy1973

Lindsey it was first class royal mail. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lucy1973 said:


> Lindsey it was first class royal mail. :hugs:

he said to me on the phone yest that its 2nd class:wacko:


----------



## xcharx

lindseyanne - ah no :( well whoever got them is gna wonder what the hell it is!!!

Lucy - hellooo :)


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys :hugs:

no they couldnt give them over the phone the dr asked that i come in to discuss them :shrug: hope they arent all bad :dohh:

well my nipples have stopped hurting, my cervix has closed, and still no AF!!...im wondering if my body went through the motions of a cycle without actually giving me one :shrug: :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

welcome xcharx :wave: i do hope that maca can give you your BFP


----------



## SBB

xcharx said:


> SBB - yea i did order the tablets, how long did yours take to arrive?? have you had a bfp?? i cant remember who has and who hasnt because theres sooo many pages now lol :wacko:

Mine arrived pretty quick, a few days as far as I can remember...
And yes I got my bfp, I'm 22 weeks pregnant :D I took maca for about 3 months maybe, my cycles were very long and it bought them down quite a lot. I also took clomid the month I got my bfp... 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sorry no AF Lindsey so frustrating! 

Tnt - your class sounds fun!! I think more insemination will defo. increase your odds. 

Dandy - hope you are doing well hun... let us know when you get your results.

Whit - how are you doing? Are you trying this cycle, I cannot remember.

Char - welcome hun!

Lucy - I think getting some OPKs is a good idea. I think FF is right...you have not oved yet.....

SBB - Kel - Never - welsh - and all the other maca ladies...I hope you are all doing well!


----------



## dandybrush

will do ttc :thumbup: soo nervous to get them already

might start back up on the maca and vitex soon


----------



## WhisperOfHope

went down to the neibours today to see if a parcel had been left and nope plus she works in the day time so it would just end up sent back so need to contact them tomoz and let them know


----------



## lornapj83

hi there hope you dont mind me writing here and not sure if this is the right place to write this me and oh are trying to concieve and was wondering where i could buy some macca and does oh just take it or us both thank you ?


----------



## Whitbit22

Welcome lorna and char!

Both you and OH can take Maca. I order mine off amazon.. the organic kind. 

Well my betas are at 8.9!! Still getting lots of ewcm so I'm extremely fertile I'm assuming. :happydance: Now if I could just get DH off his dumb game... :bike:

My doc had the nerve to ask me about b/c.. knowing my history. Its been nearly 3 years. and I got the old, at least you can get pregnant speel. OMG SHOOT ME NOW!


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: :yipee: go get him whitbit!


----------



## lornapj83

Whitbit22 said:


> Welcome lorna and char!
> 
> Both you and OH can take Maca. I order mine off amazon.. the organic kind.
> 
> Well my betas are at 8.9!! Still getting lots of ewcm so I'm extremely fertile I'm assuming. :happydance: Now if I could just get DH off his dumb game... :bike:
> 
> My doc had the nerve to ask me about b/c.. knowing my history. Its been nearly 3 years. and I got the old, at least you can get pregnant speel. OMG SHOOT ME NOW!

hey thank you for that im in the 2ww wait at the moment im testing next week :)


----------



## Whitbit22

You're welcome honey! 

How are you Never hun? :wave:


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Gals! Hope you're all doing well...

Kel-:hugs:

Which brings me to .....

Let you all know that I too, am bowing out of this game. I have come to the conclusion that- if it happens- it will happen. and if not, then it wasn't meant to be. I know I have said before that the emotional wear is taking its toll and I see what its doing to me, esp. with my relationship with dh- and I don't like it. I would love a baby more than anything in this world- but I feel like daily life is just so consumed with "worry" and planning...when to have sex, temps ,etc...I feel like the added stress is only working against us.

so, with that said- Best of luck to all of you- to happy and healthy months remaining ( for those of you wonderful expectant maca mamas) and loads and loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone else still trying. I may still pop in to visit every now and again..:thumbup:

I am keeping the faith that in time- some kind of wonderful is gonna happen. 

HUGE :hugs: to all of you!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww BIG :hugs: babe. Whatever is best for you is what needs to be done. We will miss you but will always be here for you !!! Good luck honey and lots of :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## dandybrush

aw delilah :hugs: good luck in your future


----------



## SBB

Delia hun :hugs: we will miss you!! But I totally understand and I will just hope that it happens for you soon :D you must come back and visit and def let us know when you get your bfp! 

Lots of love and babydust :dust: x x x


----------



## TntArs06

Aww Dliea :hugs: hun! We will miss ya and hope you get a bfp soon. Please let us know how your doing every now and then!


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies, i will go back over the thread in a minute. I just had to share my purchase with you lol. My pram :happydance::happydance::happydance:




I have just bought it from Ebay. The lady selling it said she was a pram a holick and had only had it a few months. The pictures look fantastic so phoned the DH and now it's mine. I have had my eye on this pram since TTC.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

delilah I whish you the very best of luck,:hugs: you take care and see you soon on here again loads of :dust: to you as well :hugs:

sparkle whoo hoo I love it :happydance:

Whit I think I would have slapped him, the dope! :dohh:

I had my scan yesterday, baby is great and bang on for dates I am on cloud :cloud9: so relieved and happy today and I feel thruly blessed and lucky and Hope I can pass on the luck to my girls on thier journey to babies lots and lots of babies :happydance::dust:

Never how you hun :hugs:

Kel still thinking of you lots:hugs:

every one else huge :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello again ladies :hugs::hugs: Wow what a lot of pages you have been busy :dohh:

LINDSEY, i hope AF has showed her face :hugs::hugs: Don't worry about the doctors rudeness. Tell them you wouldn't be so stressed if the took you seriously and gave you the help you need to get sorted. As for you being a wimp the last time i had my smear i was in agony. When i sat up i nearly passed out :blush: The nurse looked at me like i was mad :blush: I'm sure she must of thought she had a right one here lol.

TTC hope your MIL is recovering well :hugs: :hugs:and everything is fine with you :hugs:

KELSTER, lots of love to you :hugs::hugs::hugs: We will be here waiting for you when your ready :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AJ love the picture :hugs::hugs:

TNT, how will you keep a strait face lol. I think i would :blush: if i had to draw naked people lol. Good luck with the insemination :hugs::hugs:

XCHARX welcome :hugs::hugs:

SBB happy 22 weeks :happydance::happydance:

LORNA welcome :hugs::hugs:

WHIT, i hope DH got off his game for you :dohh::dohh: Men honestly nothing but big kids themselves lol :hugs::hugs:

DELILAH, :hugs::hugs::hugs: Lots of love to you. I hope everything works out for you and hope to see you very soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

CELTIC :hugs::hugs: happy 10 weeks. So glad everything went well at the scan awww i love the scans i cant wait for mine in a couple of weeks :hugs::hugs:

NEVER hope everything is good with you :hugs: It cant be long now until you see DH :happydance::happydance:

LINNY, how are things with you ? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

WELSHIE :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope your ok :hugs::hugs:

DANDY :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

OMG i cant believe how big this thread is i am so sorry if i have forgot any one :dohh::dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> umm where do I start
> 
> 1st off I come here to aplogize to each and everyone of you for skipping out without an explanation- you ALL deserve better then that. I admire you ladies as you are a wonderful bunch and I truly care for you all
> 
> I well we, meaning Jeff and I, have decided I need to step away for a bit. This whole TTC is becoming to overwhelming and heavy hearted for me.
> 
> It was taking over my life and I was becoming extremely frustrated with everything. I still am- yeah yeah yeah my chart looks great but that is because of my progesrone cream- as I have been getting nothing but :bfn:
> 
> I started to take a look at my life couple weeks back- as I knew 40 years old was coming up quickly (yesterday) and I said to myself.... I am missing ONE THING in my great life- the one thing that would make me the happiest girl in the world and I cannot have it and with that I actually freaked out
> 
> I am not leaving you-- oh gosh no- I just need to not think about this 24/7
> 
> I will keep you updated on me as by next week I will be going to the doctors for a DEMAND session with my OBGYN- something obviously is seriously wrong with me
> 
> MUCHO LOVE and I am ALWAYS thinking of you guys
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Kel you do what you need to do for you, we will miss you but I hope you come back with some great news for us. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sparkle05 said:


> Hello again ladies :hugs::hugs: Wow what a lot of pages you have been busy :dohh:
> 
> LINDSEY, i hope AF has showed her face :hugs::hugs: Don't worry about the doctors rudeness. Tell them you wouldn't be so stressed if the took you seriously and gave you the help you need to get sorted. As for you being a wimp the last time i had my smear i was in agony. When i sat up i nearly passed out :blush: The nurse looked at me like i was mad :blush: I'm sure she must of thought she had a right one here lol.
> 
> TTC hope your MIL is recovering well :hugs: :hugs:and everything is fine with you :hugs:
> 
> KELSTER, lots of love to you :hugs::hugs::hugs: We will be here waiting for you when your ready :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AJ love the picture :hugs::hugs:
> 
> TNT, how will you keep a strait face lol. I think i would :blush: if i had to draw naked people lol. Good luck with the insemination :hugs::hugs:
> 
> XCHARX welcome :hugs::hugs:
> 
> SBB happy 22 weeks :happydance::happydance:
> 
> LORNA welcome :hugs::hugs:
> 
> WHIT, i hope DH got off his game for you :dohh::dohh: Men honestly nothing but big kids themselves lol :hugs::hugs:
> 
> DELILAH, :hugs::hugs::hugs: Lots of love to you. I hope everything works out for you and hope to see you very soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> CELTIC :hugs::hugs: happy 10 weeks. So glad everything went well at the scan awww i love the scans i cant wait for mine in a couple of weeks :hugs::hugs:
> 
> NEVER hope everything is good with you :hugs: It cant be long now until you see DH :happydance::happydance:
> 
> LINNY, how are things with you ? :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> WELSHIE :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope your ok :hugs::hugs:
> 
> DANDY :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> OMG i cant believe how big this thread is i am so sorry if i have forgot any one :dohh::dohh:

nope no af for me:dohh:


----------



## Whitbit22

Celtic, that is great about the scan honey! :happydance:

Sparkle-- 18 weeks :shock: :happydance:

I tend to get overwhelmed by this thread--so much easier to reply as it comes but cant sit on here all day. Sure are brave doing the whole list sweetie! :haha:

Well no pos opk yet, but got our bding covered anyway, cant be long. Yea that doc acted like I shouldnt be trying or something.. NEVER going back. Only looking ahead now!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Whitbit22 said:


> Celtic, that is great about the scan honey! :happydance:
> 
> Sparkle-- 18 weeks :shock: :happydance:
> 
> I tend to get overwhelmed by this thread--so much easier to reply as it comes but cant sit on here all day. Sure are brave doing the whole list sweetie! :haha:
> 
> Well no pos opk yet, but got our bding covered anyway, cant be long. Yea that doc acted like I shouldnt be trying or something.. NEVER going back. Only looking ahead now!

Thats the right way to do it Whit :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im off to london at 11 will be back later tonight have a gd day ladies xx


----------



## Chilli

This thread is mental - I can't keep up at all!

Well I got my maca - got powder and capsules which I'm glad about because powder is disgusting!!!! SO OH can have all of that!


----------



## SBB

This thread is crazy at the moment I can't keep up! 

Sparkle happy 18 weeks and I love the pram! We are going for a very practical off roader given we have no pavements here! And walk through fields a lot! It's not so pretty but hopefully it will be great :happydance: 

Celtic so glad everything was great at your scan! :D 

Whit I'm glad you're looking ahead! I'm sure it's going to happen soon for you :hugs: 

Have fun Lindsey! 

Yep chilli I'm sure the powder is rank so make DH have that :haha: hope the capsules work for you though! 

AFM nothing new! Baby Jesus is kicking away like mad every day... We're getting the nursery sort of set up as we blatantly won't be moving before Xmas... That's it really! 
X x x


----------



## Linny

:wave: girls!

Haven't caught up but just wanted to say a quick hey! Hope your all well!

My laptop is poorly so have to pop on at work :(

SBB....not been able to post my bump pic after all, will do as soon as laptops fixed :D maybe by then I'l actually have a bump :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Hey linny! I was going to demand to know where your bump pic had got to!! But I will accept your excuse! Hopefully it'll grow by the time you do it :D 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Ha ha i know, i feel so lost without the internet at home!!

Hopefully gonna fix it over the next couple of days :D

Oh also......spotting is back today, what did I say........!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## SBB

Oh no linny! Aw don't worry hun I think it'll keep happening to both of us... 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

LORNA welcome to the maca train....yes both of you can take it. It more considered food than a herb so very safe. Try to buy the organic kind which you can get online or sometimes in whole food stores. Please let usknow if you have any further questions. 

WHIT - Ugh totally understand that frustration....but usually DH is at basketball practice or something of the sort....so I have to play that waiting game. Question for you......do you find that royal jelly increases your CM? I might go and get some but wanted to know.

DELILAH - awww hunny, I understand needing the break. I really hope you will stop in and chat with us when you can. Remember we are here to vent to or laugh with!

CELTIC - so happy all is on schedule....wonderful news hun!

NEVER - and the countdown commences....you will be in your DH arms so soon!

SPARKLE - thanks we head over to see her next week and I will have my 6 week check up also. I hope you are doing well!

LINNY, WELSH, DANDY, TNT, KEL, SBB, AJ, AND ALL MY MACA LADIES...HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hello Girls, 
I have just decided that I'm going to hang here for a little while longer. Went to the preg board and dang....snippity. I guess I just have to find a happy group. Didn't someone on here start a group over there? I guess i am just being sensitive but I'm just not into people starting stuff and being rude. So glad I'm can come back here to say hello. I guess it's just weird to me because while on the TTC boards I have not encountered the same nastiness. I guess there are probably issues everywhere and I'm being whiney...:haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wispy - we would love if you stuck around....please do! You are not the first person who I have heard complain about the PG boards...I dont understand what they have to be miserable about. Well anyway, I know that I defo. will be sticking around once I get my BFP.

On ladies, I forgot to tell you...I started my maca again yesterday....woohoo great days. I found the powder is just great in a chocolate shake...makes it malty...like malt chocolate. I think someone else on this board recommended it which is why and I tried and I love it.....Thanks whoever recommended it!


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> Hello Girls,
> I have just decided that I'm going to hang here for a little while longer. Went to the preg board and dang....snippity. I guess I just have to find a happy group. Didn't someone on here start a group over there? I guess i am just being sensitive but I'm just not into people starting stuff and being rude. So glad I'm can come back here to say hello. I guess it's just weird to me because while on the TTC boards I have not encountered the same nastiness. I guess there are probably issues everywhere and I'm being whiney...:haha:

Im glad your staying! :hugs: I wanna see how your preg journey goes! We were going to be bump buddies and if you stay then I can still be your buddie! :happydance: How are you feeling in stuff? Has it set in yet? PS I looove your :baby: tickers. I can't wait to get one too. I have heard that the preg threads are kinda mean and scare some women. Maybe its the hormones!:haha:

:hi: to everyone else. I hope you all are well. I have a busy day and can't catch up right now. After work I will. Taking my dog to the vet...we may have to put him down...:wacko::cry: Poor guy....

Anyways, my temps are acting crazy. I tried to overlay them to see whats going on and I have no darn clue. LOL I temp same time everyday and they are just up and down, up and down. So hopefully I wont OV before Friday. My donor wont be back home until then. Im not using Opks because I heard clomid and my endo throws it off....anyone an expert at this? Im getting the hang of it...but not quite the expert that some of you are! :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hi whispy :hugs:

I pretty much avoided the first tri section. It's all a little to much and i found it made me more worried. When i first went to second tri i got caught up in a debate that wasn't very nice and stayed away for a while. I have been back there lately and it's lovely. I think the lady in question must of moved to third tri lol. 
I am going to stay here through pregnancy, birth, 1st year and beyond lol.


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: TNT hope all goes well at the vets with your dog :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Wispyshadow said:


> Hello Girls,
> I have just decided that I'm going to hang here for a little while longer. Went to the preg board and dang....snippity. I guess I just have to find a happy group. Didn't someone on here start a group over there? I guess i am just being sensitive but I'm just not into people starting stuff and being rude. So glad I'm can come back here to say hello. I guess it's just weird to me because while on the TTC boards I have not encountered the same nastiness. I guess there are probably issues everywhere and I'm being whiney...:haha:

you get that as well, man Ive noticed it as well, I was posting in the March thread and never felt welcome it was so big I think! then a I just mentioned how a word was not really correct to be saying on a board I wont go in to it now as no way do I want to go back there LOL normally when I have explained what it means as in all honesty most people havent a clue they are shocked plus see why its a racial slur, I was told they would use it regardles, I thought Im out of here LOL havent been back not like me at all!

may be we should have a MACA pregnancy group as well what do you all think! be good for others to see the results of MACA and we can keep up to date with every one as well. 

Or I am in in TTHF pregnancy group either its a bit slow at the mo! but lovely ladies on it there Linny and Whit know it :) https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/369427-tthfutd-pregnancy-group-25.html#post6658849

Hormones wispy people get in a huff at the slightest thing I saw two threads in one day being closed down because of one person taking offence when none was meant at all!

Oh wow my tw


----------



## CelticNiamh

One of the huge reasons I love and I mean love this thread is because there is a lovely mix of ladies TCC and pregnant and (I hope I dont eat my words) there is never a problem with us preggo ladies being here, I guess we all know how hard and long the TCC journey is and I know I loved coming on here and seeing Kel,SBB, Linny, Sparkle, Whit get thier BFP and know my turn will come there is hope :happydance: plus know that we are here to support each other though good and bad :hugs:

You are all amazing dont ever forget it,,,,, dam Im getting soppy today :blush:LOL

PS TNT huge HUGS your poor little dog, good luck at the vets


----------



## sparkle05

Hi celtic i have just joined your thread. I hope you don't mind :blush: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

sparkle05 said:


> Hi celtic i have just joined your thread. I hope you don't mind :blush: :hugs::hugs:

Not a bit:hugs: glad to have you! delighted you came and joined us :thumbup:

Linny meant to ask how the spotting going! :hugs:


----------



## Chilli

Well sounds like there are up sides of never getting to 1st tri!!!?? I don't understand why people aren't as nice and supportive there as they are on this side of the divide? You are a very chirpy positive bunch here though


----------



## nevertogether

i think a maca pregnancy thread is a great great idea!


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Girlies:hugs:

I just want to say, and I know I've said this before but....I never dreamed when I started this thread that it would grow so huge and contain BnB's finest girls...you truly are the best:thumbup::hugs: 
Sparkle...This.....


sparkle05 said:


> I am going to stay here through pregnancy, birth, 1st year and beyond lol.

Is exactly the way it should be....there is no end point of membership to this thread...Once a Maca Sister....Always a Maca Sister:winkwink:

I hope you're all doing ok and a big welcome to the newbies:wave:

Aww Kel:hugs::hugs::hugs:...You know where we are sweets and of course we understand...:hugs::hugs:

Delia....I can't wish you enough luck sweetheart....and please keep that promise of popping by now and again:hugs:

Not a lot going on here still waiting and wondering if Ov is going to happen...thinking about throwing the CBFM in the river....Or maybe it should be my ovaries:dohh::winkwink:

:hug:


----------



## nevertogether

one week until i see DH! i wonder when ovulation will happen...


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I soooo vote for a maca pg thread...I hope we are all over there really soon!

1 week never...woohooo...I am so excited for you...so funny like I am the one who is seeing my dh or something....I am thinking your ov will be around cd 16 or 17...that is the norm for you right? Are you back on your fertility stuff yet? I am inquiring about royal jelly or something that will help my cm increase and have better quality. I have also heard of flax seed what do you think?


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - aw thanks honey :rofl: i feel the same way with all of you girls when something exciting happens.

ovulation has occurred on CD16, CD17, CD18, and CD20 (last cycle) for me. So, it's really up in the air! I won't see DH until CD17 so maybe we will have a shot. Like i've said though, not trying to worry about it too much.

as for the fertility things, yes i am. i take a lot, but the royal jelly is my favorite. it's supposed to increase egg quality, not sure it has anything to do with CM. flax seed oil is good, but it's usually promoted the second half of your cycle. most people take evening primrose oil CD1 to ovulation and once ovulation has occurred they take flax seed oil. hope this helps. i have tons of information on all kinds of supplements, as i've researched so many, so let me know :)


----------



## dandybrush

never fxed for you :hugs:

i forgot everything i just read :dohh:

I just want to Ov!! im so nervous for monday but i sooo wanna know whats going on :cry:

I need to try to relax more i think :shrug: easier said than done


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: dandy


----------



## SBB

Wow it's so hard to keep up!!

I also found 1st tri really stroppy sometimes. Any thread on smoking, drinking, caffeine etc always turned into a snipy bitchy argument! I mean I commented on some threads, if I felt strongly about something, but would never be nasty! Then you realise it's a waste of time and a few people will always go out of their way to look for/cause an argument! 

I am in the Clomid Club grad thread and I love it. I go into 2nd tri a bit but not loads, mainly just stick with the clomid girls. So yep a maca one would be good! Although I can't keep up with this thread let alone another one!! 

Never 1 week!!!! :wohoo: !!! 

Ok there's too many people to catch up with - but I hope all those waiting to OV it happens soon! :dust: 

x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

100 days for me tomorrow:nope:


----------



## Lucy1973

Lindsey sorry you are still waiting, did you sort out your Maca? :hugs:

Dandy..:flower:

Never you must be getting excited! :happydance:

Welshie hope you Ov soon! :hugs:

Hi everyone else! :hi:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lucy1973 said:


> Lindsey sorry you are still waiting, did you sort out your Maca? :hugs:
> 
> Dandy..:flower:
> 
> Never you must be getting excited! :happydance:
> 
> Welshie hope you Ov soon! :hugs:
> 
> Hi everyone else! :hi:

yeh no closer to getting it rang the company and the guy said it will of gone to the depot but how can i pick it up when its notmy address:shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: lindsey im sorry, it really does suck


----------



## dandybrush

my cervix felt closed yesterday.. and open today, is that even possible :shrug:


----------



## SBB

:hugs: dandy I found my cervix just did random things! It also changes loads throughout the day so I wouldn't use it as a definite sign of anything :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

lol ok thanx :dohh: yes definately does change i noticed


----------



## Whitbit22

Welshie.. lol about throwing your ovaries in the river! :dohh: Hope the eggy pops out soon hun!

Tnt-- So sorry about your dog honey. I hope everything is ok. :hugs: Good luck on this weekend too hun :dust: :dust: :dust:

Ttc- I sent you a message about the things you asked about because was on the phone earlier and didnt want to forget. :dohh: So yea I have taken the flaxseed oil the entire cycle this time, and had more EWCM than I have ever had. Also doing about 2-3 cups of greentea a day. I'm addicted to it! And about the Maca shake.. arent you just LOVING it?! I think someone else on here had mentioned it to me before I started raving about it, but cant remember who. Ah well, at least my powdered Maca wont go to waste now.

Linds and Dandy- Hope you get your cycles sorted soon. Nothing is more frustrating than a long cycle, I had them too for a long time after the evil bc. :(

Never- hope you Ov right on time honey! :dust: :dust:

I agree about first tri.. When I was pg I stayed away from here because I felt guilty and mostly there too as I didnt feel welcome and I felt the same oppressive cloud over it. I had a bad feeling the whole time anyway and didnt want to talk about it really. 

I think a Maca Preggers Thread would be ACE. 

Had O pains today and still more EWCM but not quite pos on the opk yet. Not stressing about it though, I feel really good. :)


----------



## Wispyshadow

Tnt: Of course we shall still be bump buddies soooooon I hope :dust: I am so sorry to hear about your dog. That is so tough. I had to put my dog to sleep last year....broke my heart but she was in a lot of pain and that broke my heart more. :hugs:

Never: I'm so happy for you! :dust: :dust: Come on Eggy!!!! :dust: :dust:

TTc: I loved putting the powder in my chocolate protein shakes. It does have a malt kindof taste doesn't it. 

Lindsey: I'm so sorry you are having such a hard time. It can be so distressing, wondering whats going on and just having to wait. :hugs:

Dandy: I hope you news is good on Monday. I'll keep you in my prayers! :hugs:

Welsh: I'm so glad you started this thread. I so know waht you mean with the ovaries....dang I had some cysts that would make me drop to my knees and then not even get an egg out of it...shoot. sorry for the frustration :hugs:

Whit: OOooooo....go eggy go! Glad you are feeling good!:dust:

Lucy: Just wanted to say Hello! :flower:

SBB, Sparkle, Celtic and Linny: Glad to see you guys stayed here too! I don't want to leave this thread and I am so glad that we are still welcome here. 

So, I am soooooooo freakin' tired. :sleep: Dang! I have been napping everyday. I haven't had really any sickness, feeling very fortunate for that one. I just feel really bloated and I am thirsty all the time. I have my first OB appt and ultrasound appt on Sept. 22nd. They wanted me in the week before but I am going out of town:happydance: Whoo hoo! I am going to Philedelphia and then to Ocean City, NJ. I am so happy to have a break from my little world for a bit.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx girls


:happydance::happydance: well the witch has hit :happydance: which means...this cycle was 3 months instead of the 4 months last cycle :happydance:

so definately gonna go back on the maca and vitex for another month see if my cycle shortens some more...or stays the same i do not want longer :nope: off to order some maca tabs


----------



## Whitbit22

YayyY!! :happydance: Go you!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx for sharing my enthusiasm whit :hugs:

ok i have just ordered online my maca caps, they are 550mg each, what is the recommended dosage?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

day 100:cry:


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey :hugs: i really do feel for you :hugs: have you started your maca yet? i would also recommend vitex if you wanted to try something else together they gotta help your body somehow


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindsey :hugs: i really do feel for you :hugs: have you started your maca yet? i would also recommend vitex if you wanted to try something else together they gotta help your body somehow

im on vitex hun but cant do anythign about my macca as havent the money to order anymore:nope:


----------



## Whitbit22

Linds are you seeing a doc hun? Hope if you dont start soon they can give you something. 

Dandy.. I'm only taking like 1000.. going to up to 1500 eventually. Some take 3000. I read that the natives eat up to 10000 mg of the stuff a day though.


----------



## dandybrush

oh nos :hugs: just stay positive...maybe you could try exercising/eating better (if your not doing that already) im currently trying to eat good and exercise when i can in the hopes this will help my cycles also


----------



## dandybrush

yikes!! do you think i should start on 1 a day and see if i notice anything? then maybe move up to 2 tabs a day? that will be 1100mg


----------



## Whitbit22

I started out with 1000 after the mc. Before that I was doing a lot more, I dont think starting out with one would hurt though because for some people it can upset their tummy.


----------



## mamadonna

try raspberry tea too,i think i've read that it can help alsoreally feel for you lindseyanne


----------



## Whitbit22

I love raspberry leaf tea! It helps the uterus.. I ran out and Im still waiting on some new. :roll:


----------



## nevertogether

i take 2,500mg a day. i took 3,000mg a day for a little while on my first cycle and it did what whit described - upset tummy! with the 2,500 everything is fine :)


----------



## Whitbit22

Never I remember when you were talking about your upset tummy! Seems like so long ago. :D


----------



## nevertogether

i know doesn't it! just finished my 24 hour shift. caused me not to be able to take my temp or ovacue reading. BLAH! to sleep i go!


----------



## Whitbit22

ughhh

have a nice sleep :flow:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im going to baby gym at 12.45 lol my best mate wants me to go keep her company then we going back to hers for a chineese a glass of wine and a girly natter


----------



## Lucy1973

Lindsey that sounds nice enjoy. :flower:

TNt I just saw your post, sorry about your dog, so sad to lose a pet. :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Whitbit22 said:


> Linds are you seeing a doc hun? Hope if you dont start soon they can give you something.
> 
> Dandy.. I'm only taking like 1000.. going to up to 1500 eventually. Some take 3000. I read that the natives eat up to 10000 mg of the stuff a day though.

no not seeing the doc they always just say the same thing and its a waste of cab fair to get there to just be told stress and usherd out the door


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs:

Hope you are all well and enjoying your day.

I am off on holiday early in the morning so if i dont catch up with you all before i go i will check in on you all at the end of next week. Hopefully everyone waiting for AF or OV will of had them by the time i get back lol.

Never this is for you incase i don't catch you before you see DH :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
Hope you have a fab time :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
to anyone one else who may need it while i'm away :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle have a fab holiday :hugs: stay safe

tnt - i must have missed the post but sorry to hear you have lost a pet :hugs:

well CD1 for me girls, i have 10 Ov test strips on the way (will prob buy more later) and my maca on the way and am taking my vitex...better catch that eggy this time round, fxed Ov gets here sooner than last time...


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 
:happydance: :dance: :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

dandy's CD1! oh my gosh i am so excited for you!

now let's get the ball rolling girl!


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG you ladies are so right...how are we going to keep up on this thread....i guess it is a good problem to have....it shows how much we all love to be here!

Never- I am praying for late ovulation for you...is there anything you think you can do naturally? Well I might try the EPO as it doesnt seem to aggravate fibroids and I am trying to make sure I dont do anything that will!

Dandy - So happy AF has finally showed up!! I would defo. start on 1000 and work your way up.. sometimes women get jittery or have an upset stomach b/c your body isnt used to it. 

Lindsay - I am so sorry hun, I really really hope you get some answers asap! Have you tried the soy also?

Whit - thanks hun, I got it. I think the flaxseed had questionable effects on fibroids so I will try the EPO. I love the green tea also but arent you supposed to stop drinking it in the 2ww? So I tried my maca in dark chocolate why protien this morning and YUMMY!!!!! I was drinking Raspberry tea also right after my surgery to help with the healing....I love it!

Win - Oh yeah I actually look forward to my maca in the morning now! Hunny sleep while you can! Enjoy it!

Sparkle - Hi hunny!

TNT - so sorry about your pet hunny! I know that is so hard

afm...dh's bff's wife is pg....well he told dh last night and says it is still a secret b/c she is only 5 weeks pg. This is their 3rd...so happy for them was my first instinct...that is until dh says, "it took so much for me to not look disappointed" That actually hurt more than hearing she is pg. I feel so bad soemtimes that I know I am the reason why we arent pg yet. To make matters worse also, she wasnt even trying and was in the process of stopping the pill so she could get on the depo shot....That was hard to see dh disappointed. So later that evening I said to himt hat i was sorry we dont have a baby yet and he said...dont worry hun, God will give us one soon....He is just giving us time to preparte...OF COURSE...now on top of feeling bad, I felt like....wow...I such an amazing man and now i want this more than ever...not only for me...but for him also!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies just got in been out with my best mate and her lil girl most the day had lots of fun and cuddles :cloud9: only bad thing well not bad as im happy for her but u know what i mean is my mate told me shes pregnant again found out this morning.

as for me and ben we are going to keep dtd until either the witch comes ir we get our bfp


----------



## kelster823

Hey just stopping in to say hi quickly,, hope everyone is well......

Dandy glad AF got you FINALLY.... :( as I am still waiting on mine :( 



> That was hard to see dh disappointed. So later that evening I said to him that i was sorry we dont have a baby yet and he said...dont worry hun, God will give us one soon....He is just giving us time to preparte...OF COURSE...now on top of feeling bad, I felt like....wow...I such an amazing man and now i want this more than ever...not only for me...but for him also

OMG you have me in tears over here.................. this is what jeff says to me ALL the time- I wanna believe but it is becoming sooooo hard not to believe anymore :( 

ok hope everyone has a fab weekend.....

talk soon


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey kel, ttc, lindsey, never :hugs:

thank you for sharing the excitement with me, my OH couldnt care less :dohh:

im so excited to start back on the maca and to start POAS regurlarly i really hope we catch it this time :happydance:

lindsey thinking of you girl :hugs: 


ttc that is a sweet story, you have an awesome OH, like he said im sure it will happen when the time is right for all of us girls :hugs:

have a great weekend!


----------



## TntArs06

:dohh:Phheeww what a LOONG couple of days!

Dandy- :happydance: YEAY to CD2! Im so excited for you. Hope you catch that eggy this time.:hugs:

TTC- OMG you almost had me in tears!! :cry: What a great OH! So sweet. Hey was that tea any good? Like taste good and make you feel better?

Kel- :hugs: Sorry hunni. I hope you find something out soon. Have a good weekend!:hugs:

Never-:happydance: Almost time to see DH! I hope you have a later OV so you can catch the eggy! Have a good nights sleep.

:hi: to everyone else! 

AFM- My puppy is going to be okay. Thank you everyone for your well wishes! We almost lost him a couple months ago because his blood count was really low. Got it tested and it went up 6points. We had this vet tell us many times that he was okay...lets just say we dont see him anymore as our dog had severely infected anal glands and an umbilical hernia. He is resting right now and hopefully he will get better soon. I hate seeing him in pain.

We start insems tonight and im so nervous! I have no clue why im so nervous but I am! Like my donor gets really sad when I get a BFN. He is so amazing and I want this to happen so bad. The last four months I haven't really been nervous but for some reason I am this time.:shrug: I am feeling some O pains but dont think I have just yet....although my temps are kinda crazy...so who knows :dohh:

I hope you have a wonderful weekend!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

tnt - glad to hear you puppy is ok, i know how you feel, my pup got attacked the other day, no damage or anything, just a scare really, it made me feel really bad that that happened to him
good luck with the insems, hopefully this is your month


----------



## Wispyshadow

Tnt: I'm so glad your puppy is OK!!! This month is your month girl!!!!!!:dust: 

Never: Praying for you and DH to catch you at your O....:dust:

Dandy: HOORAY! I am so happy your cycle started for you. Moving forward and onward!

afm: I am really grouchy and tired and now my sinuses are all blocked and my ear hurts...whaaaaaaa...whaaaaaa..whaaaaa....I guess I am a bit whiney..:haha:


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> Tnt: I'm so glad your puppy is OK!!! This month is your month girl!!!!!!:dust:
> 
> Never: Praying for you and DH to catch you at your O....:dust:
> 
> Dandy: HOORAY! I am so happy your cycle started for you. Moving forward and onward!
> 
> afm: I am really grouchy and tired and now my sinuses are all blocked and my ear hurts...whaaaaaaa...whaaaaaa..whaaaaa....I guess I am a bit whiney..:haha:

Thank you and I hope its my month too! :hugs: Your not whiney. I think you work really hard and overnight....I would be cranky (not preggo) if i worked overnight! :dohh:


----------



## Whitbit22

Ttc- :hugs: That must be really hard. I know it was hard for me, too.. to see my best friend get pregnant, and even have her baby.. and now she's six months. About the green tea.. I'm going to do more research because I've heard people say that but don't know for sure. I suppose to be safe that'd be ok, I might just switch back to the raspberry tea. 

Tnt-- Tons of :dust: :dust: :dust: Don't be nervous babe! Are you using softcups or anything? And the raspberry tea tastes just like regular tea to me, just a bit more mild. I love it! So glad the puppy is going to be ok!! :yipee:

Kel- Hope she shows soon, or something happens! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Linds-- If my doc told me I was on cd 100 because of stress, I'd tell him to shove it and move on to another doc. There's no way its stress! I could see that making your period one or two days late, but sheesh! :dohh:

Wispy- sorry you're feeling bad! Hope it gets better soon. 

Never-- ****Ovulation CD 17, 18, 19 VIBES!! ****** LOL is that late enough? :winkwink: 

My necklace came today. I am SOOOOOOOO happy, it's gorgeous! :D


Spoiler
https://i36.tinypic.com/289bqs3.jpg

https://i35.tinypic.com/20a5lc9.jpg


ANNNNDDD.. What do you think, girls? Is the bottom one dark enough to be pos? I hope so! It's todays opk :flow:


Spoiler
https://i36.tinypic.com/2cq1qf6.jpg


----------



## TntArs06

Thanks Whit.:hugs: I just can't believe how nervous I am. Like im super anxious! :haha: Yes, we use softcups. Our donor um "donates" in the softcup and then I insert the softcup. We also use pre-seed. I quit smoken about two weeks ago (cold turkey), cut back caffene....etc .etc. LOL My surgery is probably totally healed now and I took 100mg of clomid and .03mg of estrogen. All I take is my vitamins and nothing else. At least when we insem I wont take a thing. I know that the pyschic readings are touchy here lately but I fell into temptation and got one and sandra said this month and possibly next month (sept) for conception and she knew we had a donor too. IDK if its real or true but she was spot on with me. I didn't do another one cause I felt it was too much to give false hopes ya know. Anyways, im ranting right now. Sorry :haha: just trying not to lose hope sense our donor might move in November so this time and possibly next could be our last.


----------



## Whitbit22

Sounds like you've done a lot to increase your odds hun! Thats plenty of time, you will have your bfp soon!! :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

whit- what were you reading up on about green tea? I drink green tea just to help with my endometriosis....I didn't know it helped with TTC? or does it help?


----------



## Whitbit22

I've been reading it helps increase cm. The kind I buy also has spearmint in it which is supposed to help with fertility. Before my pregnancy, a woman on here swore to me green tea was what gave her the bfp. Here's some good info though.. more down to earth.

https://www.babycenter.com/404_will-green-tea-help-me-get-pregnant_1403184.bc


Edit* as one of the ladies mentioned its thought that it decreases the absorption of folic acid, so it's not good to take it within an hour or two of your prenatal vitamins.. but I suppose since Im in the 2ww now, I wont be drinking any more after today!


----------



## Whitbit22

In the past, women having difficulty conceiving might have been advised to limit their caffeine intake. But recent studies suggesting that stimulating drinks, and specifically green tea, might boost fertility. In a study conducted at Kaiser Permanente Medical Care Program of Northern California in Oakland, researchers found that women who drank more than one half cup of caffeinated green tea every day doubled their odds of conceiving. No significant association was found for other caffeinated beverages; therefore researchers concluded that a chemical component of tea other than caffeine might have been responsible for the increase in fertility.

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/greentea.html

I guess it just depends on where you get the info. :shrug:


----------



## TntArs06

Oh wow! That is good info. When I make my green tea I usually use 3 tea bag (decaf) and 2 teabags (caff). And I usually drink that mostly all day and water and one or two cans of pop. Im going to look into this more. I guess anyting that naturally helps is good. Thank you so much


----------



## Wispyshadow

Whit: I love your necklace! That bottom OPK strip definately is positive...whoohoo:)

TNt: sounds like you are definately doing all the right things....:hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Whitbit22 said:


> In the past, women having difficulty conceiving might have been advised to limit their caffeine intake. But recent studies suggesting that stimulating drinks, and specifically green tea, might boost fertility. In a study conducted at Kaiser Permanente Medical Care Program of Northern California in Oakland, researchers found that women who drank more than one half cup of caffeinated green tea every day doubled their odds of conceiving. No significant association was found for other caffeinated beverages; therefore researchers concluded that a chemical component of tea other than caffeine might have been responsible for the increase in fertility.
> 
> https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/greentea.html
> 
> I guess it just depends on where you get the info. :shrug:




Wispyshadow said:


> Whit: I love your necklace! That bottom OPK strip definately is positive...whoohoo:)
> 
> TNt: sounds like you are definately doing all the right things....:hugs:


Trying to! How have you been?


----------



## Wispyshadow

I'm still all stuffy and have an earache. Of course now I can't take anything but tylenol and benadryl. I do have some eardrops that have sulfer in them and that should help. FX I have been sleeping a lot. I hope this passes soon. I guess it's better than morning sickness though for sure.


----------



## TntArs06

Wispyshadow said:


> I'm still all stuffy and have an earache. Of course now I can't take anything but tylenol and benadryl. I do have some eardrops that have sulfer in them and that should help. FX I have been sleeping a lot. I hope this passes soon. I guess it's better than morning sickness though for sure.

Why is that most women get really sick once their pregnant? I dont understand that. And then you can't take anything for it thats any good. I hope you get better soon and it passes quickly. My dad used to give me a clove of garlic to swallow and small shot of tequilla to help my colds....of course the shot wouldn't really be that great for you...but the garlic might...if you like it. Can you do erchinacia(sp)? maybe that will help


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks!! 

I normally drink like 2 or 3 cups of tea a day. Been looking for more herbal tea, but cant find any that doesnt have hibiscus in it!! :growlmad: It's used in some cultures for forced abortion and birthcontrol. Guess its one of those things most people dont know. Cant wait for my raspberry leaf tea to get here!


----------



## TntArs06

hmm I did not know that! Glad your tea will be here soon!


----------



## Whitbit22

K im gonna lay off the google and not pay any attention to anything any more! Now everything says "only in medicinal or large quantities." So Im going to stop being paranoid and go ahead and drink the stuff lol


----------



## TntArs06

LOL thats where I had to stop. It all seemed to blur together. :haha: So I had to stop too and OH said im going crazy with all this researching of stuff


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey tnt, so glad your pup is ok, and good luck for catching the egg. :hugs:

Dandy sorry your pup was attacked how awful! :flower:

BTW, the speech and language therapist at my school said women get sick when preg as your body produces a lot more saliva, and that is what does it.....who knew? :wacko: I guess it dries up a little and thats when you stop feeling sick. 

Lindsey...good plan...keep trying, you never know! :flower:

Fertility friend changed my Ov day this morning, from day 23 to day 25, luckily we bd 2 days b4, but even that may not be enough...def getting CBFM next month! 

Hope everyone is ok. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

im a shocker for researching stuff :dohh: 

im gonna stick to my poas plan with lots of ov test strips and stay on my vitex, start my maca and just see what the dr says...not long a wait now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well my parents are put this morn so ben and i are gonna quickly walk up town get some bits so i can dio my mia angel spell and then gonna dtd :winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

;) have fun


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - oh so nice to see you hun! 

TNT - well I dont know if the raspberry tea helped but I have just found evidence online that girls with endo and fibroids shouldnt drink it so now I hope it wont hurt. Happy insemination hun!

Whit - the raspberry tea for me is a no no.......I have changed to green tea now.

Lucy - I am with you on the CBFM...It should arrive next week! We can try this out together!

Lindsay - have fun!

Wispy - I hope you feel better soon hun!

hi dandy, never, sbb, sparkle, and other my maca ladies!


----------



## TntArs06

:hi: ladies...I hope you are doing well! 

Just stopping in real quick to say hi :hi: and hope you all have a lovely weekend. :hugs:

I have a question....I did the insemination last night and slept with the softcup overnight. I woke up at around 9:00 and took it out. I didn't check CM then, thinking some swimmers still might be in there. :blush: Anyways I just checked my CM and it was a mixture of watery to creamy. Like the creamy was just little blobs :blush: I know TMI but im still learning about CM. FF says im highly fertile right now??? Is that true? Im only on CD18 and usually Ov round day 20-21. Maybe im just too confused or putting too much pressure on myself.....any advice would be just wonderful! Thank you ladies :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

I'm not sure about the cm hun.. after sex mine is always out of whack. Several hours after taking the softcup out and it had all cleared out the other day I had my ewcm come back, though. It's sorta shiny is how I know its not 'his stuff' :haha:

Yes you'd be highly fertile if you are oving in a couple of days, since sperm can live longer in fertile fluids.

About the tea.. since Im in the 2ww I have switched to white tea! I had it for a while but decided to try it again and I love it.. it's Asian plum and all that is in it is white tea and blackberry leaves. Now blackberry leaves are something I have found NO iffy info on. Everything I found says it helps infertility/sterility and you can drink it during pregnancy. YAY for finding the PERFECT tea!! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

wooop woop my macca arvied the lady just broight it round for me:D i can now be a proper maca paka:)


----------



## TntArs06

Whit- Thank you for the good info the umm shiny sperm. :haha: I guess now I can tell the difference. I will look into getting some of that tea as well. I really hope im in my fertile time because this morning I had a temp rise pretty high so im hoping I didn't OV on CD16. Which I doubt...but who knows with your body. 

Lindsey- YEAY :happydance: you finally get to start your maca. So excited for you!


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey fxed maca brings on Ov for you so you can have a cycle :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Well I finally got a positive OPK on clearblue digi. Although I didn't pee that long so hopefully the test is correct. We will be inseminating everyday until Wed. FX I get it this time! Not sure how much my mind can take anymore. :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

fxed for you tnt

well todays the day i get my results :) fxed there is some good news in there


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> fxed for you tnt
> 
> well todays the day i get my results :) fxed there is some good news in there

YEAY :happydance: I hope you get some good info so you can get a BFP this cycle. Good luck hunni :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Good luck on your test Dandy!! 

Yay for pos opk tnt!!! Wow everyday till Wed oughta cober all your bases hun!! Fxed for you :)

Edit* gotta love the iphone and cobering bases and all.. :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

so my sister has just told me she has come off the pill and her and her OH are NTNP :( which i know i should be happy for her...but im hoping i fall pg first and am gonna be so jealous if she does :( i cant help how i feel :( i really hope i get some answers today and i really hope we catch the eggie this cycle (in the next 3 months hopefully)


----------



## Whitbit22

:hugs: Dandy hun. Pop on and let us know as soon as you find out!!


----------



## dandybrush

ok just got back from the dr's

basically she thinks pretty definate PCOS, so is sending me to a gyno, prob wont get in there till end of October

also with my results she has discovered i have slightly high cholesterol (the bad cholesterol) so i have to cut out meat fats, dairy fats and baked goods fats a bit...which hopefully i am doing already and will see an improvement with the next test.

also i have some elevated liver results :shrug: she said can be the result of a virus (had nothing), meds - possibly the vitex, or "fatty Liver" which will need an ultrasound. 

so in 1 month i am to go for another blood test to check my liver and cholesterol, in that time i am not to take any meds ie the vitex or maca, just so she can rule out meds as a cause :(

also when i get into the gyno i will prob have to have more blood tests :cry: i hate needles!!

thats all i can remember...:dohh: i really hope i Ov and get pg before i go to the gyn so i can miss out on that blood test


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> ok just got back from the dr's
> 
> basically she thinks pretty definate PCOS, so is sending me to a gyno, prob wont get in there till end of October
> 
> also with my results she has discovered i have slightly high cholesterol (the bad cholesterol) so i have to cut out meat fats, dairy fats and baked goods fats a bit...which hopefully i am doing already and will see an improvement with the next test.
> 
> also i have some elevated liver results :shrug: she said can be the result of a virus (had nothing), meds - possibly the vitex, or "fatty Liver" which will need an ultrasound.
> 
> so in 1 month i am to go for another blood test to check my liver and cholesterol, in that time i am not to take any meds ie the vitex or maca, just so she can rule out meds as a cause :(
> 
> also when i get into the gyno i will prob have to have more blood tests :cry: i hate needles!!
> 
> thats all i can remember...:dohh: i really hope i Ov and get pg before i go to the gyn so i can miss out on that blood test


Oh Dandy....:hugs: im sorry hun. I was really hoping it wasn't PCOS. FX that maybe stopping all the meds will get you a BFP. :hugs:

I will give you a little hope that controlling your diet can do wonders to the body. As you know I have endo and had my lap on July 1st...well I basically did a diet overhaul...I looked into books and articles on what helps me and doesn't help me food wise. Im not just talking about counting calories and all that non-sense...Imma bigger girl and even though I basically feel like a rabbit by the things I eat now... I have had NO pain sense I changed my diet. I usually cheat a little on Sundays and actually eat some bad carbs but we had shredded beef tacos with spanish rice..the whole nine and that night I started cramping like my endo pain. Its been about 3 weeks sense ive changed my diet around...ive only lost 6 but gained some relief and hope that maybe things will get better now that I eat for my body and not my mind. Maybe they have a "way of life" for PCOS??

I didn't mean to tell you my story after this kind of news....but im just hoping to help you out that there is something positive in the likes of this kind of news. :hugs::flower:


----------



## TntArs06

PS- I really hope you get a BFP this cycle or before your next appts. That would be amazing your in my thoughts tonight. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx for the wishes tnt, i had the blood test right after my holiday, but since then i have been trying very hard to eat salads when i can and lots of vegies and minimal meats, i will try even harder, as i can over eat easily and snack easily too though i have been snacking on vegemite crackers and yoghurt these days, so im really hoping that my blood test in a month is better...if not i will try other diet options for me

thanx for sharing your story tnt, you must be very strong to be "eating like a rabbit" these days :hugs: kudos to you for your efforts

thanx i really hope i do get a bfp asap. my Ov test strips have arrived, so i will be testing whenever i see the CM or get the cramping i think brings on Ov i might have to buy more...i think ill be jumping at every chance to test :haha:


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh hun... :hugs: That sounds like a load. Fxed for your bfp before then. As for the cholesterol and EVEN the hormones, there are things you can do to help (as you already know.) For the PCOS, an organic diet may help a bit. I dont have it but like I have said before I have a hormonal imbalance quite similar to the levels you see in PCOS. I switched over to organic milk and eggs.. Im sure there is much more stuff you can switch to organic (like veggies) but it may be a little harder. The regular milk and eggs have hormones and antibiotics in them from what is given to the animals. I wrote about this in health class yesterday because it really makes me mad how theyre hurting all of us just to mass produce all this stuff. https://hubpages.com/hub/Organic-Milk--Is-It-Worth-Your-Money


----------



## dandybrush

thanx whit, i will look into it, however i am on a very tight budget and if it is too exy (i always buy the cheap stuff) then i maybe have to give it a miss for now

but i will do some research


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea I understand hun. The organic situation is so unfair.. I definitely hate having to up the price of my groceries. Good luck with the ov strips! Can you get them cheap? I got 40 +10 hpts on amazon for 10 bucks.


----------



## dandybrush

cheapish..i got 10 for like $6.95 but will prob be ordering more


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies just taken my first lot of macca


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi everyone :hi:

Tnt, fxed for you this cycle..hope it works....:flower:

Dandy are you glad you have some answers now? Hope you do get BFP this cycle, then there will be no need for doc and tests...that happens quite often I heard....:hugs:

Lindsey hope the Maca will make a difference for you, I am sure I noticed a difference straight away! :thumbup:

Whit, did you Ov yet? Feeling anything? :winkwink:

Kell hope you are ok....any news? xxx

I am 5dpo now, and praying the pmt symptoms go away and turn into preg symptoms...it's just too early to tell today. :shrug:

FX to everyone for Sep... :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kelster823

Good morning ladies- another quick check in for me

welp STILL nothing - not even a sign of her showing; this is getting ridiculous- so off to the docs on Thursday at 3pm....I just pray they find answers for me :( 

Hope all the PG Maca ladies are doing well -the TTC ladies KEEPING FINGERS crossed for you - the just O'ing or the ones waiting for O to happen- thinking of you as well

Never--- I still haven't forgotten that this is your weekend with HUBBY!!!!! so excited for you.. :hugs:

TTYL


----------



## nevertogether

i love you kel!! thank you for thinking about me and remembering :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: hoping you get some answers VERY soon!


----------



## dandybrush

kel :hugs: really hoping you get answers

lucy :shrug: i guess im glad i got answers, i really hope the crappy liver results are gone with the next test or im prob gonna have to have an ultrasound :( to check it out
not looking forward to more needles :dohh: but hopefully the gyno can put me on something to help my cycles


----------



## Lucy1973

Dandy, hope your next test shows liver fine. :flower:

It's worth the needles if they find out stuff that will help. I know what you mean though, I hate needles too! :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

quiet board today 

yes i hope the liver comes back fine too, i hope it was just a virus or something causing it, but im gonna stay off the maca and the vitex for a month till i get checked again :dohh:


----------



## Lucy1973

Well I hope you get a surprise BFP and then you won't need the tests! :flower:

I stopped taking the Maca, and now am wondering if I had carried on, would I have pmt right now......first day of next cycle I am back on. :winkwink:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dandybrush

yeah me to

:dust:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi Kel! So glad you're going to the doc. Fxed they take good care of you

Never-- only a couple more days!!! :dust: :dust:

Lucy-- 5 dpo.. getting close! Hope you get some clearcut signs soon :winkwink:

I think I'm 1-2 dpo but cant be sure. :shrug: This time even if I get a bfp I'm going to keep taking my Maca!


----------



## dandybrush

well my maca finally arrived :dohh: and im not gonna take it, and dunno if i ever will now :dohh: im staying off all meds till my results in a month to see if the vitex was causing the liver probs or if there realy is something wrong with my liver :argh: gosh i hope it was the vitex. if so that will be going in the bin, not sure if i wanna do the maca...:blush:

lucy fxed this is it for you hun :dust:
whit fxed for you too :dust:

its soo exciting, there might be more BFPs on the way :happydance:


----------



## Whitbit22

dandybrush said:


> its soo exciting, there might be more BFPs on the way :happydance:

GOD, I am PRAYING hard for all of us!!!

I hope it was the vitex too honey!


----------



## Lucy1973

It would be so fantastic if by the end of September a load of us got our BFP! 

FX ed for everyone! :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dandybrush

im with you Lucy fxed for everyone

i dont think it will happen in september, as i dont think i will Ov till at least october :dohh: really hope we can catch it


----------



## kelster823

update


:af: has shown............... FINALLY but I know this was a forced AF soooo still gonna bug the living HELL outta my GYN on Thursday...........


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Kel, you go and bug the doc, hope you can get some answers. :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay! Glad she showed for you. Boooo for long cycles!! Yep, I'd bug them too. Bound to find something out.


----------



## kelster823

thanks guys.. yep gonna bug the heck outta him

welp looks like this weekend MAY be a complete WASH OUT!!!!! all thanks to Hurrican Earl= projected path is heading straight to the east coast and they THINK it may move closer to the shore now- so major flooding- hurrican force winds

great and it's a holiday weekend :(

okey dokey talk later


----------



## dandybrush

kel :wave: hey girlie

definately go and bug your gyno...thats exactly what i intend to do too :hugs: fxed they can help you


----------



## nevertogether

kel - sorry she showed up for you, but very happy she did so you can get something figured out! stay safe sweetie and keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

girls - i'm trying to decide. should i use my clearblue digital opk's this cycle? i'm kind of nervous that if i get a positive before i see DH (even though i usually have three days worth until i ovulate) i will probably stress myself out wondering. not sure if i want to do that. any thoughts?


----------



## kelster823

ohh sweetie.. hmmmmmmmmmmmm I don't want you to get stressed out,, look what happened to me..........and it SUCKS.............it is a horrible horrible feeling......

I say just go with it and bed ALLLLLLLLLLL the time..................which I know you will anyways :winkwink:

:hi: Dandy...... 

ps I finally get to use my Ovacue


----------



## nevertogether

kel - yes you do! awesome! :yipee: i started this cycle but i had to miss too many readings because of work (check out my temps, they suffered too...) so nothing it tells me will be very accurate. my chart isn't even telling me any kind of story so DH and i are pretty much going in blind sided and i like that. i ovulated super late last cycle, CD20, but i've ovulated as early as CD16 so when my body chooses this month is a stab in the dark. earliest, i think, will be friday and i see DH saturday & sunday. we are using pre-seed and soft cups though, already decided. but other than that... we're winging it!


----------



## kelster823

I know easier said then done but DON'T STRESS............... winging it maybe is exactly what you need- as I feel this is what I need to do toooo

I have had a good couple of weeks to think all about it

I am gonna ask the doc if I can be put on clomid but in all honesty I bet he says NO... all because of my BMI but we'll see....

yes I am looking foward to using Ovacue- no more stressing on is it a + or - OPK.. I HATE THOSE TESTS


----------



## dandybrush

well hopefully the test strips work for me...but im gonna try to bd as much as possible, i want to catch that eggie!!


----------



## kelster823

I hope so for you Dandy!!!!!! I just never got a good read on those things... and I am a Virgo and I want perfection- so hopefully Ovacue will work better for me.. LOL


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kel glad AF has arrived and bug the hell out of that doc on till something is sorted :hugs: Oh stay safe in the hurricane eek!:hugs:

Never I like the sound of going in blind and so better not to stress hun:hugs: have a blast this weekend you so deserve it! 

Ahh crappy have to go girls sorry Im missing personals Dandy thinking of you :hugs:

I will be back to read and post more later


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ldies i hve a question bout macca...the two dys ive taken it ive been soo active and havent stoped is this normal? or am i taking to much? lol ive got so much done today its unbelivable:haha:


----------



## dandybrush

kel hope the ovacue works for you


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey :haha: i cant answer that but its funny :haha: i might go on the maca after a month if my liver is all good


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindsey :haha: i cant answer that but its funny :haha: i might go on the maca after a month if my liver is all good

im not one for get uop and go normaly but today ive been skipping and dancing and just havent stoped lol


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: i've been on the go for days, looking forward to going home after work and having an arvo nap :haha: i think the maca would prob help me to actually be more active constantly than just some times :blush: we'll see, cause i dont wanna take anything thats gonna stuff up my liver :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

Maca did make me feel more energized- however, I have stopped everything this cycle except for my pre-natals...... in case the GYN does put me on clomid.. I just wanna see what my body will do without Maca, Progestrone cream, and soy


----------



## dandybrush

thats good kel, maybe being off everything will give your body a break and it might fix itself a bit

im off everything cept for folic acid and iodine


----------



## Wispyshadow

lindsey I always felt really energized when I was taking maca. I also couldn't sleep if I took it too late in the day. It is a power food:)

Kel I am so glad you finally got AF so you can move forward now. I think it would be great to push for some clomid. We have Mom's at my work all the time with high bmi's that have gotten pregnant on clomid. I guess it is just what your ob/gyn practice prefers. Good luck! I will keep you in my prayers. :hugs:

Dandy hope your liver gets sorted out. Sorry about the pcos diagnosis but at least you have some answers. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

yes lets hope having answers leads me to my BFP


----------



## kelster823

WOW congrats Wispy.... 

yes Dandy you and I- the LONG Cycle Sisters..... :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: yes i hope we can be bump buddies too


----------



## nevertogether

kelster823 said:


> Maca did make me feel more energized- however, I have stopped everything this cycle except for my pre-natals...... in case the GYN does put me on clomid.. I just wanna see what my body will do without Maca, Progestrone cream, and soy

that's what i did last cycle kel and i didn't ovulate until CD20 then. kind of nervous i won't ovulate this cycle due to my weird temperatures, but i guess we will see! :shrugh:


----------



## Linny

:wave: ladies, hope your all well! My computer is fixed woop woop!!!

Not had a big catch up through all the thread BUT i do see two of my favourite ladies have AF :yipee: :yipee: That seriously made my day after your awful long cycles :D

kel, its so nice to see you pop in, I was worried but I totally understand the need to take time out from all this. Sometimes you can get so caught up in the ttc, it can send you :wacko:

Dandy, sorry about the pcos but like Wispy says at least you have an idea what your up against and they can help you now :D

Never, if it was me I would leave it all alone. No OPK's, just some quality time with DH and plenty of :sex: and I hope that will take the pressure off you both :D Not long now :yipee: :yipee:

Hope everyone else is happy and well, I had a little growth spurt over the last day or two so bump is forming slowly but surely :)


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :D I haven't caught up at all there's so many pages!!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok? Dandy and kel glad af finally came! 

Never when is your trip?! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

morning girls :hugs: 

thanx linny and sbb :)


----------



## nevertogether

friday SBB! :yipee:


----------



## SBB

*WOOHOOOO!!!!!!! *

So excited for you!! :wohoo: 

x x x


----------



## foxforce

Hi *maca* girlies

I am awaiting my delivery of the peruvian best, currently on a new cycle cd3 today I believe :wacko: hoping it will arrive the next day or two. I have got 900mg caps so not sure what dose to take? On reading some of the posts (so many!) it could keep me awake so best taking early in day as struggle to sleep with caffeine late in day 

Also wasn't sure if left it too late to start taking it but I reaad it can start working straight away?

Thanks & good luck to all x


----------



## nevertogether

i know, thank you honey! :hugs: i'm hoping i don't ovulate until saturday or sunday, but who knows. i ditched the opk's this cycle and my fertility monitor so we will see. i'm still temping, but i'm using a different thermometer so my pattern isn't like usual so i'm kind of blind with that as well. kind of like the relaxation :)


----------



## nevertogether

foxforce said:


> Hi *maca* girlies
> 
> I am awaiting my delivery of the peruvian best, currently on a new cycle cd3 today I believe :wacko: hoping it will arrive the next day or two. I have got 900mg caps so not sure what dose to take? On reading some of the posts (so many!) it could keep me awake so best taking early in day as struggle to sleep with caffeine late in day
> 
> Also wasn't sure if left it too late to start taking it but I reaad it can start working straight away?
> 
> Thanks & good luck to all x

welcome fox! :wave: to answer your question, the recommended dosage is 1,500mg - 3,000mg per day. i would suggest starting off a little low at first and then working up, but that's just me. :shrug: as for taking it, you can take it at any part of your cycle so you can start the day you get it! good luck!


----------



## foxforce

nevertogether said:


> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Hi *maca* girlies
> 
> I am awaiting my delivery of the peruvian best, currently on a new cycle cd3 today I believe :wacko: hoping it will arrive the next day or two. I have got 900mg caps so not sure what dose to take? On reading some of the posts (so many!) it could keep me awake so best taking early in day as struggle to sleep with caffeine late in day
> 
> Also wasn't sure if left it too late to start taking it but I reaad it can start working straight away?
> 
> Thanks & good luck to all x
> 
> welcome fox! :wave: to answer your question, the recommended dosage is 1,500mg - 3,000mg per day. i would suggest starting off a little low at first and then working up, but that's just me. :shrug: as for taking it, you can take it at any part of your cycle so you can start the day you get it! good luck!Click to expand...

:wave: Hi Never

Thanks for that I'll go with 1 cap in am and one at lunch like I read someone else do and see how I feel.

Hopefully the not testing will work for you this month and you ov when you hope too :flower:

I'll be posting on how I get on with it once I start!

All the best and lots of :dust: to you


----------



## SBB

Never I think that's the best plan, take it as it comes and whatever happens happens.. You can't change the day you ov so it's pointless knowing really! Just enjoy your time with DH :happydance:

Good luck with the maca Foxforce :D 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

foxforce said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Hi *maca* girlies
> 
> I am awaiting my delivery of the peruvian best, currently on a new cycle cd3 today I believe :wacko: hoping it will arrive the next day or two. I have got 900mg caps so not sure what dose to take? On reading some of the posts (so many!) it could keep me awake so best taking early in day as struggle to sleep with caffeine late in day
> 
> Also wasn't sure if left it too late to start taking it but I reaad it can start working straight away?
> 
> Thanks & good luck to all x
> 
> welcome fox! :wave: to answer your question, the recommended dosage is 1,500mg - 3,000mg per day. i would suggest starting off a little low at first and then working up, but that's just me. :shrug: as for taking it, you can take it at any part of your cycle so you can start the day you get it! good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Hi Never
> 
> Thanks for that I'll go with 1 cap in am and one at lunch like I read someone else do and see how I feel.
> 
> Hopefully the not testing will work for you this month and you ov when you hope too :flower:
> 
> I'll be posting on how I get on with it once I start!
> 
> All the best and lots of :dust: to youClick to expand...

also depends on how much energy you want lol i take 6 tabs a day and my goodness have i energy been walking everywhere was up wide awake at this morning singing in the shower woke everyone up:haha:


----------



## foxforce

lindseyanne said:


> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Hi *maca* girlies
> 
> I am awaiting my delivery of the peruvian best, currently on a new cycle cd3 today I believe :wacko: hoping it will arrive the next day or two. I have got 900mg caps so not sure what dose to take? On reading some of the posts (so many!) it could keep me awake so best taking early in day as struggle to sleep with caffeine late in day
> 
> Also wasn't sure if left it too late to start taking it but I reaad it can start working straight away?
> 
> Thanks & good luck to all x
> 
> welcome fox! :wave: to answer your question, the recommended dosage is 1,500mg - 3,000mg per day. i would suggest starting off a little low at first and then working up, but that's just me. :shrug: as for taking it, you can take it at any part of your cycle so you can start the day you get it! good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Hi Never
> 
> Thanks for that I'll go with 1 cap in am and one at lunch like I read someone else do and see how I feel.
> 
> Hopefully the not testing will work for you this month and you ov when you hope too :flower:
> 
> I'll be posting on how I get on with it once I start!
> 
> All the best and lots of :dust: to youClick to expand...
> 
> also depends on how much energy you want lol i take 6 tabs a day and my goodness have i energy been walking everywhere was up wide awake at this morning singing in the shower woke everyone up:haha:Click to expand...

SBB - Thanks hun :flower:

Lindsey - Sounds good to me as seem to be lacking in energy lately! But yet can be sensitive to some things, I know with the decongestant meds like Sudafed they can make me bit hyper so have to wait n see


----------



## WhisperOfHope

foxforce said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxforce said:
> 
> 
> Hi *maca* girlies
> 
> I am awaiting my delivery of the peruvian best, currently on a new cycle cd3 today I believe :wacko: hoping it will arrive the next day or two. I have got 900mg caps so not sure what dose to take? On reading some of the posts (so many!) it could keep me awake so best taking early in day as struggle to sleep with caffeine late in day
> 
> Also wasn't sure if left it too late to start taking it but I reaad it can start working straight away?
> 
> Thanks & good luck to all x
> 
> welcome fox! :wave: to answer your question, the recommended dosage is 1,500mg - 3,000mg per day. i would suggest starting off a little low at first and then working up, but that's just me. :shrug: as for taking it, you can take it at any part of your cycle so you can start the day you get it! good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Hi Never
> 
> Thanks for that I'll go with 1 cap in am and one at lunch like I read someone else do and see how I feel.
> 
> Hopefully the not testing will work for you this month and you ov when you hope too :flower:
> 
> I'll be posting on how I get on with it once I start!
> 
> All the best and lots of :dust: to youClick to expand...
> 
> also depends on how much energy you want lol i take 6 tabs a day and my goodness have i energy been walking everywhere was up wide awake at this morning singing in the shower woke everyone up:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> SBB - Thanks hun :flower:
> 
> Lindsey - Sounds good to me as seem to be lacking in energy lately! But yet can be sensitive to some things, I know with the decongestant meds like Sudafed they can make me bit hyper so have to wait n seeClick to expand...

im also taking vitex too so i think that may be heloping the macca lol what every way both hubby and my parents say its doing me good :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

wish i could start on the maca :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

popping in to say good morning

Linny yes I am happy it showed but like i said it was a forced :witch: so really it doesn't count- I didn't O 14 days ago :(

GYN day today- can't WAIT to hear what he wil have to say- but will update when I get home....

:rofl: if anyone is around....... WOW this thread just totally died- so sad :(


----------



## SBB

Hey kell :D 

What time is your gyn appointment? Hope you get some answers and some clomid! 

Yeh it's gone very quiet in here... :shrug: 

How are you getting on with the ovacure? 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I go at 3:00pm- so 8:00 for you.... I just have to wait and see what he says- but I will be pouring on the tears in the exam room, that much I can tell you :)

it's pretty kewl... quick an simple 5 seconds on the tongue- not temping right now- not til the :witch: is done- which is nice because I can get right outta bed and not worry about it....

how are you? I cannot believe 23 weeks...................my gosh how time flies.....


----------



## SBB

Cool I'll check in later to see what they said! 

Yeh nearly 24 weeks which means Jesus is nearly viable!! :wohoo: I can't believe it!! 

Man talk about all hormonaled though... I skip from happy to sad every 10 minutes - no fun for OH!! 

The ovacure sounds cool I hope it helps! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

I swear it is just freaking unbelievable how FAST time goes... but I am sure not fast enough for you :lol:

hell I can't believe it's Sept already.... 

yep I'll check in afterwards


----------



## dandybrush

yay kel :happydance: you go get those answers!! im thinking of you girlie :hugs: wishing you luck

sbb - im with kel 24 weeks!!! man it will be christmas soon!!


----------



## kelster823

welp ladies I am OFFICALLY in the Clomid Club we are gonna try it for 2 months at 50mg---- if this doesn't work I am off to the Fertility Specialist

they took my CD3 bloods and I should have my results back by mid week next week- as I STILL think I also have PCOS so we'll see 

CROSSES MY FINGERS THE CLOMID WORKS!!!


----------



## SBB

Yes!!!!! Woo friggin hoo!!! So happy kell :happydance: 

Check in to the clomid club thread in ltttc... 

Let me know if you have any questions. I took mine at night to try and avoid any side effects... Means you get the effects in the night and hopefully won't notice them... 

Dandy you need to get yourself some Clomid too!

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Thanks babe... I am really excited... I was kinda pee oded at first because he came in asked me again how old am I and just preceeded to say lets get you to the fertility spec .. I was like HUH.. no wait.... dude don't rush me off like that....

so then he said- lets try clomid.. I said yep I was gonna ask you about that....

so take them at night huh???? any particular time????


----------



## SBB

Good I'm glad you stuck your ground and didn't get fobbed off! 

I think i took mine around 9 pm. I didn't get any side effects luckily hopefully you won't either! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

yay kel :happydance: hope it works for you :hugs:

yes sbb i might get there yet...still havent heard from the FS, will call them on monday if havent heard


----------



## dandybrush

what are the possible side effect of clomid?


----------



## kelster823

oh I was so not gonna just let him scant me off like that....... hear my concerns first........ I even brought my charts in but I didn't need to show him or anything.. :lol: I was ready to pull them out though.. LOL


ok so I will take them at night then, thanks sweetie :) :) :)


Dandy they are just sending you straight off to a fertility spec and not a OBGYN?


----------



## dandybrush

erm...:shrug: now im confused kel, i think she is a obgyn...who specialises in hormones...maybe :dohh: dude i cant remember :haha: lets go with obgyn


----------



## kelster823

LOL ok.. 

a OBGYN is who we can go to at anytime we have girlie problems in the US.. don't have to see a GP first----- if this doesn't work THEN my GYN will refer me out to the actual fertility specialist who is more advanced in the getting PG area......

my heart sunk when he told me fertility specialist and gave me the referral and brocheur... never thougth it would come down to that but if the clomid doesn't work then that is what I need to do


----------



## dandybrush

ah ok gotchya, i dunno how it works here, we see the gp then go to the gyn...maybe there is a FS after that :shrug: never really looked into it before

your gyn does the delivery of bub too hey?


----------



## kelster823

yes they do.... GYN does pretty much everything for the girlie things.. LOL

excpet when it just doesnt happen... 

my sister in law right now is going to a fertility spec since she has had 3 MC's -- that poor thing goes to them every week- bloods drawn every week-- she is now to the point where she is on clomid AND getting the trigger shot injections that go into the tummy--- the docs office doesn't do it,,, her mom did the first shot and I think my mom is doing her second shot- since the first time didn't work


----------



## dandybrush

ouch!! wow your poor sister!! i hope the clomid works for you...and me so we dont have to go that far


----------



## kelster823

yeah I know--- she said it doesn't hurt all that much feels like a pinch but it's the thought of shot in the stomach..EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

needle story----I was in the bathroom putting my shorts back on- he actually did an INTERNAL even though AF is here.. I was like ewwww gross but whatever LOL anyhoo back to the story I heard her come in and I said ahh the needle lady while I was in the bathroom-- she laughed and I came out, jumped up on the table and said dang I hate this .. but she is so good I barely felt it....


----------



## dandybrush

wow...internal even though!!

:argh: needles...i have to have one in a month :cry:


----------



## kelster823

you'll be FINE.... it is just the thought that kills you :lol:

ok I gotta get the pharmacy and fill my prescriptions-- be back later


----------



## dandybrush

cya later kel :wave:


----------



## SBB

You two are chatty! I'm home tucked up in bed now! 

Dandy possible side effects of clomid are: 
Extreme moodiness 
Weight gain 
Ovulation pain 
Hot flushes 
Headaches 
Dizziness possibly 


It also dramatically increases the chances of twins, to 1 in 8 or 10 I think. Normal chance 1 in 80. 
Someone on here also said it increases the chance of ectopic, but I was never told that and it doesn't day so in the leaflet so not sure if that's true - kell were you told that? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Just had to add not everyone gets side effects, I really didn't have any! But some people find it pretty horrible... 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

yikes :O i dont like the sound of the side effects :( i hope if they put me on it i dont get any of those...specially the weight gain as im working so hard to get it off!!


----------



## SBB

Yeh to be honest when I started it my main side effect was fear of the side effects!! :haha: 

Here's a thread from when I took it which is really good for answers:
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...t-clomid-emergency-last-minute-questions.html

Kell I forgot it dries up cm, so get some preseed or sperm friendly lube if you can! 

Also, a few days after taking it I got a LOT of White thick lumpy CM. Sounds gross lol it wasn't bad, just a bit alarming but it's quite normal... 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

thanx sbb i might bookmark that page incase i need it later


----------



## kelster823

dang you are a BOOK of AWESOME KNOWLEDGE SBB!!!! Thanks :friends:

check list

1. pree-seed already have it
2, Chucky gross CM- okey dokey

nope they didn't say anything about possible etopic but I KNEW that the chances of multiples is higher..... geesh just what I need LOL but I will take what ever God throws at me....

I am gonna take them just like you at nite....

and I read your link.. you had a good question about the alcohol..... I have a surprise 40th on Saturday nite and Jeff's sister's wedding on Sunday so I plan on having a few...


I AM JUST SO GOSH DARN EXCITED NOW

DANDY GET ON YOUR DOCS BUTT girl........... lets get this ball rolling for you toooooo


----------



## SBB

Lol I am v knowledgable!! :haha: 

In that thread I linked to it says the clomid can mess with the opks but I'm not sure that's true. My cb digis never got a false +ve. Hopefully won't mess with the ovacure either... I'm sure it won't but assume you'll BD every other day to cover yourselves anyway... 

Right I need sleep... Night girls :hugs:

Never if you're reading have an AMAZING time with DH!! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

I so it doesn't either but you can enter that you are on medication


and HELL yeah we wil be


ok good nite sweetie....


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay Kel!! So excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

Whitbit22 said:


> Yay Kel!! So excited for you! :happydance:



Thanks Whit!!!!! how are you doing sweetie? using your Ovacue yet? I have- started yesterday


----------



## dandybrush

night sbb :wave:

kel :hugs: yes i really wanna get on the clomid now so i can feel like something is helping me!! and twins would be sooo cool but yes i will take what i can get :) lemme know how it works for you kel, i might have to get some preseed stuff to then


----------



## kelster823

ok just wanted to say nite Dandy- going to curl up with my sweetie in bed and watch a little TV


----------



## dandybrush

night kel :wave:

well i had a call from the gyno they told me the appy can be up to $500 eek!! better start saving

so the earliest they could get me in was on sat 16 Oct, at 11 am thats the day of my dads bday party, but lucky thats not till 6.30 pm


----------



## dandybrush

argh im in a bad mood now. my sister was like "im not drinking" i said yeah im trying to lose weight and she said "nah im not drinking for other reasons" ie. TTC grrrr i dont even wanna know she is trying little own what she is doing about/for it!! :( i really wanna fall pg first but with my cycles as they are its never gonna happen!!! :cry:


----------



## SBB

Aw dandy :hugs: did you know she might be ttc? 

I hope you do get pregnant first hun it's horrible trying at the same time as a friend or sister. Especially when your cycles are so screwed up :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Whitbit22

Sorry about your sis dandy. I would feel the same way..

Kel I havent had a period since the mc yet, so no ovacue yet. I think I'm around 4-5 dpo based on a positive opk. Having a rough time at it right now.. Overcome with feelings of jealousy! Someone just shoot me already :nope:


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies

Dandy man you can't get in to see a GYN BEFORE Oct?? can your GP prescribe the clomid for you???? awww I hope so and POOT to your sister :hugs:

:hi: SBB



> Overcome with feelings of jealousy! Someone just shoot me already

Whit honey I know the feeling and it is a horrible feeling-- yes you are THRILLED for others but deep down inside you are saying WHY NOT ME?? take your time- if you have to, step away from BnB- not an easy thing to do :lol: PLEASE do not consume yourself with the thought I HAVE to get PG immediately... it WILL overtake your life.... :hugs: I am here if you need to talk rant and vent- PM me if you need to

AFM- nothing much :witch: is getting lighter and lighter- I start clomid TOMORROW... I am gonna have to take it in the AM..... I won't be home Sat or Sunday nite- I'll just be prepared for the worst and hope for the best.. 

loving my Ovacue.... my numbers are starting to go up a tad.. this thing lets ya know 7 days before--- eeeeppss a whole week... :happydance:

OK gonna go get some coffee.. TTYL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woooohooo i LOVE thi macca and my vitex for the first time this cycle ive got pproper ewcm!


----------



## dandybrush

thats awesome about your CM lindsey :hugs:

thanx for the support guys, i know you will there for me if she does fall pg first and i need shoulders to cry on :hugs: of course i will be happy for her...eventually

yes sbb i knew she was coming off the pill after our las vegas holiday, but i kinda hoped they wouldnt start TTCing straight away :dohh:

no kel cant get in till october, i dont think the gp can prescribe the clomid or she would have already wouldnt she :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Dandy your GP may well prescribe Clomid if you ask. I don't know how it works there. Mine did without me being referred.... May be worth a try!! 

Aw that sucks about your sister.. :hugs: I hope you beat her to it! Is she younger? 

Whit I'm sorry you're feeling crappy... I don't really feel I'm in a position to give you advice, but big :hugs: and I really hope it happens soon for you. You have every right to feel angry/jealous etc so just let your feelings out and hopefully you will feel more positive soon... 

Yay Lindsey for EWCM!!! 

Where's Welshie these days? 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Lindsey yay for EWCM.. I hope this is it for you because I know how it feels with a 100+ cycle.. my last really long one was Nov 22, 2009 until March 3rd, 2010... however that very next cycle I got my :bfp: unfortunately it did end with a MC.... :( but keep your spirits up....

SBB- I dunno where she went.. :( maybe she is taking a break as well..... I miss her though.. I miss EVERYONE.... Linny-Spark-TTC-Delia-Celtic-AJ-Never-Wispy-TnT.. this thread just went QUIET................ 

I mean I know I was absent for a few weeks but I needed to get myself together


----------



## Linny

:wave: kel, I'm so happy you managed to get your hands on the Clomid! Its exciting to think its something new to try that might just do the trick....I sooooo hope it does :D

:wave: dandy, It must be so hard knowing your sister is trying too, I really hope you get your :bfp: first :hugs:. My best friend started trying a month AFTER me and fell pregnant straight away, and after hers it took me another 7 mths to get mine. It was really hard to be there for her when I felt so jealous and angry, plus she never asked how I was doing so i resented her too! We are always here to vent though hun :)

:hugs: Whit.....I don't know what to say hun so here's some extra BIG BIG :hugs: :hugs:

:wave: SBB....well the spotting is back again :( It comes and goes and it really gets to me sometimes. Thankfully my scan isn't far away and I heard baby on the doppler so i'm sure all is fine!!


----------



## kelster823

:hi: Linny.... yep I am excited and looking up for our future... 

I will be thrilled if it works.. and my EDD would be June 7th.. LOL UGH another June birthday but I will take what ever God gives me..


----------



## Linny

:rofl: all my birthdays are march/april, isn't it strange that all birthdays seem to be at the same time :D

Awww a summer babe though, lovely :hugs: My poor babe will be January when its cold, miserable and everyone has no money after xmas.........:dohh:


----------



## kelster823

we have no birthdays in January at all..... June we already have 8.. not including Father's Day- thankfully though MOST are after June 15th.... LOL 

your babe will be SOOOO SPOILED............ no matter what!!!

ahh so very happy Hurrican Earl decided to stay out in the Atlantic- we just have the clouds from the storm

https://i.imwx.com/images/maps/tropical/map_spectrop03_ltst_6nh_enus_600x405.jpg


----------



## Linny

Wahoo for the hurricane buggering off :D They look well scary!!!


----------



## dandybrush

glad the hurricane stayed away for you kel

sbb im a twin, so my sis is the same age :) she has been married 1 year and i have been married 2, so i kinda want to get pg first cause we have been married longer...maybe i shouldnt have put off trying for so long :dohh: 

well my regular gp has gone to america for 3 weeks and has timed my next blood test for when she gets back so she can look at the results for me, by then it wont be long till i see the gyn, so i may as well wait, plus my gp wants me on no meds for a month regarding my liver results

linny i can imagine how frustrating that would have been for you with your friend falling pg first


----------



## dandybrush

oh and TMI alert. my erm...lips are a little red with like a rash on them and they hurt when i like walk and stuff and are a bit itchy has anyone had experience with this. Im just washing lots and putting moisturiser on and hoping it will go away :blush:


----------



## SBB

Dandy I'd stop washing your bits with anything other than water and stop putting moisturiser on too... Anything chemical is likely to just irritate... Perhaps could be thrush? Sounds like it I'd go to the chemist and get some cream and a pill...

Sorry I forgot you are a twin! Does she know you're ttc too? Do you discuss it or not really? 

I was in the same situation as linny, my friend and I started ttc at the same time, she'd been on the pill for over 10 years and yep, pregnant immediately! I found it really hard, especially when she never even bothered to ask how I was.. We had an argument about it in the end and sorted it out but it wasn't easy to see her and hear her whinging about being sick! I was somewhat comforted though when she put on 3.5 stone!! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

haha ok well the moisturiser is an anti itch stuff for sensitive skin...it makes it more comfortable for me, but ill try without 

nah she doesnt know we're TTC i want it to be a surprise when it happens, instead of talking about it all the time, only mum knows and she wont tell anyone, but OH doesnt know mum knows...sif im not gonna tell her :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Aw hun I so hope you get pregnant quick now otherwise it's going to be really hard if your sis does first :hugs: 

We didn't tell anyone either as we wanted it to be a surprise which was cool :D 

The anti itch stuff might be ok then! I'd go get some thrush stuff and oh might need to put some on his bits or he can just keep re-infecting you :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

he was itchy a week ago he said...but now he isnt so i think he is clean and it has gone, just gotta wait for it to leave me


----------



## TntArs06

Hey ladies,

Just dropping in real quick. Caught up on a couple pages! I have been WAY busy with school and work and a "semi" social life this week. :haha: 

Kel- I am super happy you got onto the clomid. Why wont your dr put you on a higher dose after the first month? Is it bc of the PCOS? I started at 50 and have been on 100 for two cycles now. But nonetheless im glad you got something to keep you positive and excited to start again this cycle. So glad the hurricane is leaving you...I thought of you when I saw the news on my phone. 

Dandy- Could you possibly have a yeast infection? You could always get an at home screening kit to see what vajayjay PH level is and it will tell you what you could possibly have. I get yeast infections and BV quite often. I know how you are feeling there. I have also read that sometimes certain vitamins can grow yeast. I eat alot of "live cultured yogurt" to help with it. Anyways, I know its hard about her TTCing now. My friend too was got PG right away and kept rubbing it in... I was happy for her and knew she wanted it but deep down I was thinking....WHY NOT ME? So I REALLY hope you get BFP before her. 

Never- You should be on your way now....so heres to a wonderful weekend with your DH and FX you OV this weekend as well and catch the eggie. Super glad you get to see him. :hugs:

Whit- So sorry hunni your going through a rough time. :hugs:

AFM- Finished up insem's Tues. I ended up Oving that day as welll. FF says my conception rate is "high" bc we insemed everyday from friday to O. So I sure hope so. I have noticed that my BBs were extremely sore when I ovd and they aren't as bad now but DANG I never have ANY feeling on my BBs so I think the 100mg of clomid really made me Ov hard this time. :haha: I am currently 4dpo, so dang-on 2ww for me. :coffee: Going bridesmaid dress shopping tomorrow. I have to get a bigger size just in case I do get a BFP and if I dont then I can get it altered I suppose. But really i'd rather just be big. :happydance: Well ladies I hope you have a lovely weekend! Stay safe out there. :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

I am back from my holiday. Had a lovely time. We spent most of it on a little beach that we we found. It had a lovely cafe on it that sold chips :blush: ummmm i think my bump that is very large maybe chips and not a baby :blush: A lady asked me how long i had and i happily said i was due in january, she looked me up and down and said OH dear :blush: I don't know where its come from but my bump is huge :happydance:

Hope all you ladies are well. I will catch up properly later on there are so many pages :dohh: I'm going to have a cuppa and put the washing on. I'm a little whacked after a 4hr drive. Not that i did the driving lol.

Lots of love maca ladies xx


----------



## Linny

:wave: sparkle.......mmmmmmm CHIPS!!! Sounds like a lovelyl holiday! I'm desperate for a break but instead I am paying my car off and trying to save before little little shows his/her face :hugs:

Dandy hun, defo sounds like thrush to me. You can get some cream for that from the chemist and it really does help soothe it. You may even need to use a pessary or tablet, defo put some on OH though just to be sure :D

OH is out buying furniture for nursery, he left before I surfaced so I'm enjoying the peace and quiet :D


----------



## SBB

TNT I hope you've done it this month!! 

Sparkle glad you had a good time.... :D 

Hey linny, enjoy your peace and quiet before you have to start making up the furniture! 

Dandy I'd get it treated if it's thrush, it doesn't tend to go on its own very often and it can return. Men can also have it with no symptoms and keep passing it back. You could put some live yoghurt on your bits that's meant to help although is a little gross!! 

Kell is it first clomid day?! 

AFM baby Jesus is viable today !! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Wahooo SBB! Happy V day :D


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: just watched riverfire (fireworks over the brisbane river) am a bit tipsy heading off to bed now night all :hugs:

not itchy today, maybe its not thrush :shrug: will let u know tomorrow how its going 

have a great day/night everyone


----------



## WelshRose

Hey gorgeous girls:wave:
Sorry for going awol on you all:blush: Just needed to keep my grumpy self to myself for a while....Have been feeling so fed-up with it all. It didn't help that Shaun said that maybe dec should be the last month of trying...:shock: He's 35 and says he still wants us to have a life after children etc....if I wasn't fed-up and grumpy before I was evil after:dohh: We've since sat down and had a talk and we've both decided that we'll give it one more year. I think he's just trying to set an end point to get his wife back bless him but I can't imagine not ttc anymore...we've been on this rollercoaster for 2yrs 3mths now...it's become a way of life!:dohh::lol:
I'm not sure what the heck my cycle is doing this month...:loopy:....it's out there on it's own:wacko: I rung my gp and he's agreed to check my progesterone next cycle...or I guess at 7dpo in this cycle if it ever happens:dohh: I've been researching consultants again and when I eventually go and get the blood results I'm asking to be reffered elsewhere...I've wittered on about doing it for long enough now and I've found one that specialises in reproductive and gynecological endocrinology so I'm sure she's the best person within a 25 mile radius to help:thumbup:

Anyway enough about me....I've thought of you girls so much in my absence and missed you all like you wouldn't believe:hugs::hugs::hugs:

SBB....:wohoo: V day!!! That's amazing babe! How are you feeling these days? Any news on the house front?

Kel....Hey there chickadee...I am so glad that you have renewed hope sweets:hugs: Really hoping that the clomid works for you. A friend on here offered me her remaining pills when she found out that she was pg...I said no...half wishing that I hadn't now!:winkwink:

SBB...you're probably best placed to know amongst you're preggo friends on here that have gotten their bfp whilst using clomid...have many of them found out that they're having girls and have many of them received double trouble blessings?

Linny...Not long for your 20wk scan now babe:yipee: What are we thinking :pink: or :blue:

Sparkle...you made me laugh about the chips babe....My SIL HAS to have them usually with curry and rice:lol: We found out the other week that she's having a lil boy:cloud9:

Dandy...I hope it all clears up for you sweets:hugs:

Lindsey...So glad you're enjoying the maca sweets:hugs: I always worry when I've recommended people try the stuff incase it doesn't agree with them...even thou that has never happened:winkwink: Did Gail ever get back to you?

TNT....Woop Woop for the TWW babe....So hope you get lucky this cycle babe:hugs:

TTC...How are you doing honey...is it long now before you're back on the rollercoaster?

Never...Hope you're having an amazing weekend:hugs:

Whit....I so hear you sweets...you know where I am if you need me:hugs:

I'm so sorry I haven't mentioned everyone....how are you all doing?

I had better go sort that front page out...:dohh: If anyone has any results be them :witch:, :bfp: or just a testing date let me know:thumbup:

Big :hugs: and Ooooodles of Love :kiss::kiss:


----------



## kelster823

Morning

1st day of clomid... ahhhhhhhhhhhh very excited.. LOL the weather is beautiful.. Earl pulled all the crappy humid air with him so it feels like an EARLY fall morning.. :)

TnT whaooooooooooo awesome----can't wait til you test

SBB--- YAY YAY YAY lil man is viable today.... YAY YAY YAY 

Welshie--- :hugs: glad hubby and you had a talk- but I TOTALLY understand about having your time--- it DOES get very fristrating when *your *body is the one NOT working ... but hey you can always tell him about Jeff and I--- IF we get lucky- Jeff will be a first time dad at the age of 42

Spark- so glad you had a nice vacation..... and that lady had some nerve looking you up and down-- go mind your own FARKING BUSINESS- lucky my a$$ wasn't standing there with you :lol: :lol:

Linny- baby furniture-- oohh I wanna see pictures.. in fact I wanna see pictures of EVERYONE'S nursery when they are complete

Dandy- a tad tipsy eh?? ummm yeah Jeff and I went out last night and wellllllllll kinda went over board.... LOL ehh but we had a good time


ok NEED FOOD..... got a bit of a headache.. LOL maybe that is good because then I won't feel it if I get one from the clomid.....


ps Welshie-- can you add me to the front page of testing Sept 30th???? thanks babe!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Consider it done Kel:winkwink: 

TNT...I haven't got a date for you sweets...when are you doing the deed of poas?

I just had a mad urge to use one of the CBFM sticks...it's stopped asking for them but the damn thing looks like it could be on it's way to looking peak:shock:...Keeping everything crossed now....well except the obvious:winkwink::lol:


----------



## kelster823

> just had a mad urge to use of the CBFM sticks...it's stopped asking for them but the damn thing looks like it could be on it's way to looking peak...Keeping everything crossed now....well except the obvious

I was gonna say-- hmm your temps look like they are on their way up.... YIPPIE :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

get to :sex: :sex: :sex: girl and HAVE FUN


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Babe....Roll on Pickle's bedtime:winkwink::haha:

How's the head? Are you upto anything today?

:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

hee hee hee....

ugh I feel like CRAP.... yucko crap... but i know it from last nite :winkwink: 

We are heading over my brother's place around 3:30-4 to watch college football.. today is opening day and we are big Notre Dame fans.. GO IRISH!!!!! then heading to a bar for a friend's surprise 40th get together....

then tomorrow is Jeff's sister's wedding... yep her THIRD- his second-- and she is having a full blown out wedding... dress and all... GIVE ME A BREAK.... ugh....

YOU?????????????


hey can I take regular aspirin while on clomid????????????? my head is killing me


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladoes hope u are all well


----------



## WelshRose

Wow Kel....You are one busy bee this weekend!:lol: Hope you enjoy the football and the party today/tonight. 
Wow...hats off to your SIL the stress of one wedding was enough for me....good job he's a keeper:winkwink:

Not a huge amount on the cards for this weekend...took Callum swimming this morning, done colouring/painting and watched a film this afternoon. Tomorrow housework, ?park or out for a walk if the weather is dry and then Callum has been nagging me to bake cakes with him...I may give in:winkwink:

I really don't know about the aspirin and clomid hun...you probably can but maybe pop into the clomid club and ask:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Lindsey...How are you doing sweets? What's news?:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Hey Lindsey...How are you doing sweets? What's news?:hugs:

no news still waiting for af i THINK i may of ovd now so hopefully will see her in arund 12 days :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave:

morning girls :)


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Dandy Hun:hi:
How are youd doing sweetie?:hugs: xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - wow totally impossible to catch up!!!! I just got back from bringing the MIL back from her surgery. She got a scooter so she can get around....she cannot put any weight on the leg for 6-8 weeks then she has to rehab...she is just happy they were able to repair the pelvis.

I saw my dr while I was over there and all is well! She said she would prefer if I didnt start trying until my November cycle....so that is another month to wait...I was a bit disappointed but happy all is healing well.


----------



## WelshRose

Hi TTC:hugs:

That's fab news that you are healing well sweets and although it must be frustrating to have the extra wait...a body in tip top condition for your lil bean will be worth the wait hun:hugs:

That's fab that your MIL has a scooter so can maintain a level of independance....it sounds like she has a long way to go thou bless her:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey welsh! She sure does....we have to go there every morning and help her in and out of the shower....It will be like that until she can put some weight on the leg in about 6 weeks.

I am so happy to be home and back online with you ladies!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi everyone, thought I would pop in and say hi. Been feeling really fed up the last few weeks, PMT grrrrr :growlmad:

Lindsay thats really great if you Oved! :happydance:

Welsh, sorry your cycle is messing you about, hope you get to Ov soon. :hugs:

Dandy hope you are feeling better. :flower:

Welsh I will be testing on Wednesday if AF doesn't show, that's if I can stop myself buying a test tomorrow! :blush:

Hi Kell, great to see you feeling up and positive, hope the clomid works for you! :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust:to all the girls this month.


----------



## TntArs06

Why hello there ladies!! :hi:

Kel- I took IBU 800 for headaches while on clomid. Right now of course im only taking Tylenol (just in case). Sounds like you are going to have ALOT of fun this weekend. I hear ya on the wedding thing...seems a bit much for a THIRD wedding...if that happened to me I would be at the point of just going to a court house or something. :haha: 

Welsh- :happydance: to Ov possibly. Get to BDing.... :hugs: that you get it this cycle. As far as testing goes I believe FF says the 15th of this month. But we will see if I hold out that long. I really dont want to test early because I really HATE seeing BFN's. So we shall see I guess.

Lindsey- I been stalking you a little :haha: and I sure hope you are Oving. Your cycle is crazy long. FX for you girl.

Lucy- FX and :dust: that you get your BFP. I didn't realize you were this close to testing! :happydance:

AFM- Went dress shopping today with my friends. It was a lot of fun. I feel the bridesmaid dresses are horrid on me but I will wear whatever they want me to. Had a really wonderful day today. Out with positive friends and laughed all day. It was so nice, sometimes the normal ppl I hang with can get a little negative so this was a refreshing change of pace. My back killed me today and BB's are still crazy sore. Had to get a bigger bra today. Im usually a 38-40D and had to get a 40DD. They tried to tell me I was a DDD. :dohh: HECK NO to that. :haha: But I needed new ones so had to get a couple. Anyways, just a really lovely day and now im tired! Shopping and running around sure does sound exhausting! :haha: Hope you ladies are FAB. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks tnt, glad you had a lovely time. So you are at the start of your 2WW now? FX all that insem worked......do you usually have sore BBS at his point? 
Exciting times eh! I feel there may be a few BFP's happening on here in Sep! :happydance:

Lindsay do you think you are in the 2WW as well?

Whit how you doing? :flower: 

Kell have fun at the wedding, I know what you mean, I can never understand why people get married multiple times either, maybe it's because I have not even been married once lol :winkwink:

Hope all the pregnant ladies are well! :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: welshie, lucy, tnt, ttc

sorry was fathers day here, so been at the parents house all day watching our holiday videos lol and chatting

yep no real hangover or anything getting back into my healthy eating and exercising tomorrow...been very naughty this weekend :dohh:


----------



## Lucy1973

OH just went out and got a test for me, I am only 11dpo, so trying to hold off, but will be surprised if I don't poas before bedtime lol :blush: I am nervous though....:wacko:

About to have MASSIVE brek....its fun to over do it sometimes Dandy isn't it! Sounds like you had some nice family time. :flower: I pretty much give up on gym and healthy eating in 2WW. :shrug:

Tnt anymore symptoms yet? Boy do I have some, but then I did last month and then AF!!! :wacko:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lucy1973 said:


> Thanks tnt, glad you had a lovely time. So you are at the start of your 2WW now? FX all that insem worked......do you usually have sore BBS at his point?
> Exciting times eh! I feel there may be a few BFP's happening on here in Sep! :happydance:
> 
> Lindsay do you think you are in the 2WW as well?
> 
> Whit how you doing? :flower:
> 
> Kell have fun at the wedding, I know what you mean, I can never understand why people get married multiple times either, maybe it's because I have not even been married once lol :winkwink:
> 
> Hope all the pregnant ladies are well! :hugs:

i think i may be fingers crossed! but its just a 2ww for af as we havent dtd due to my bv treatment


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Folks:wave:

Lucy....Have you POAS yet????!!!!!.....:test::test::test::haha:....I've just been peeking at your chart....:shock: I think FF may have got the Ov date wrong...I'd put my money on cd23 instead:winkwink:....making you two days further along the LP:winkwink: I have everything crossed sweetie:hugs:

TNT....Glad you had a fab day with your friends sweets....Laughter is the best medicine (de-stress agent) ever:thumbup: So what were the dresses like....I'm sure they weren't horrible:hugs: Keeping my fingers crossed that those new bras are the first of many that lead to nursing ones:winkwink::hugs:

Dandy...A few niceties can't hurt once in a while babe...I've had two weeks of being naughty...I didn't weigh last week....god help me on tuesday:trouble::haha: I've even downloaded the couch to 5k podcast onto my ipod...the tunes are good....shame that the butt was sat on the sofa appreciating them instead of out running:dohh:...maybe this week:winkwink:

Hey Lindsey:hugs:


Hope everyone else is having a nice lazy relaxing sunday:hugs: xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ben keeps saying he doesnt think the macca is working anymore as my mood has apprently changed the last 2 days im hoping thats a good thing


----------



## WelshRose

I would say definately give it three months hun....before saying yes or no....hang in there:hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey Lindsey, that's good cos its prob PMT, SO af is on the way which is great for you! :hugs:

Welshie are you kidding? Do you really think FF can get Ov day wrong....I did wonder but just believed it! So I may be 13dpo! That would mean AF due today and I don't feel her coming. How confusing. :wacko:

I am gonna wait for OH to take stepson home at 4pm, then I am just gonna POAS already. :shrug:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Any sign of Ov yet Welshie? :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Ok, I couldn't wait so POAS and :bfp: after 5 seconds a big strong line, its same as control line....crikey.....am in shock and happy and speechless! 
:happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lucy1973 said:


> Ok, I couldn't wait so POAS and :bfp: after 5 seconds a big strong line, its same as control line....crikey.....am in shock and happy and speechless!
> :happydance:

congrats hun:happydance:


----------



## SBB

Wow congrats Lucy!!! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Hmmm....It has been known for FF to be a little off hun...the only thing I would query with my prediction of cd23 being ov day is it would put your coverline at 36.15ish which is quite low....is this your first month of charting hun? I know with myself that my coverline is usually pretty constant.

AFM and Ov....I hoping it either happened 2 days ago...or it will be today or tomorrow....probably tomorrow thou looking at past charts....FX'd....gives us a couple of extra days to dance the night away:winkwink::rofl:

Can't wait for you to test sweets:hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thankyou, I am gonna have to really try and not stress over this one, just really hope it sticks this time. :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

OMG.....I've got to learn to type faster so I'm not missing THE NEWS!!:rofl::rofl:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Huge Congratulations Babe!!!

So happy for you.....we have another Maca Bean amongst us WOOOOOHOOOOO:yipee:

Right I'm going to take :wohoo: man to the front page and EDIT!:lol:


----------



## WelshRose

What test did you use Lucy? Can we have piccies?
Do you think you'll continue with the Maca?

Aww...so happy for you honey....sending a worldful of super sticky:dust: and positive vibes:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Well it is a MACA bean, I took Maca for the whole Follicular phase. I hope it gave me a good egg that will stick, Ovulation was very painful this time. :wacko:

I am going to count Ov as day 25, as my cover line is usually alot higher, so only 3 weeks and 4 days. :happydance: 

TNT really hoping you get your BFP soon as well! And Kell, you are up end of Sep! Hope this has started something...and Whit and Never.......and Dandy!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WelshRose

That's fab hun....especially if the line was as dark as the control at 11dpo:yipee: 

Yes lets definately hope the remaining four of us on the testing page and all others yet to join get their :bfp:....That would be awesome!....:cloud9:


----------



## Lucy1973

How do I put a pic on here?


----------



## WelshRose

Go into the advanced message format hun and click on the paperclip....browse for your pic...upload and then click on the little arrow beside the paper clip and insert....:thumbup:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hope it worked. I think I am more likely 11dpo today, so I feel good that the line is so dark and came up right away. I have more symptoms and earlier than last time too. 

I used a first response test, it catches early hcg from 15 to 25 I think. Top pic too light.

Pretty speechless right now. Determined to be positive this time. :flower:
:dust::dust::dust: to everyone for this month, hope this is the first of many here. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lucy1973 said:


> View attachment 114046
> 
> View attachment 114047
> 
> 
> Hope it worked. I think I am more likely 11dpo today, so I feel good that the line is so dark and came up right away. I have more symptoms and earlier than last time too.
> 
> Pretty speechless right now. Determined to be positive this time. :flower:
> :dust::dust::dust: to everyone for this month, hope this is the first of many here. :hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo:


----------



## WelshRose

I can't believe how dark that line is Lucy.....A fantastic BFP!!


----------



## kelster823

Morning

Awww Congrats Lucy- I am very happy for you :)

:hi: to all the other ladies---- 

got another busy day today- Jeff's sister's wedding UGH and sooo not looking forward to it either but gotta do what I gotta do..

so I will talk to everyone tomorrow as this is gonna be a long day and have much to do


----------



## WelshRose

Hope it turns into a more enjoyable day than you're expecting Kel....:hugs:


----------



## Linny

Just popped on..........WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CONGRATS LUCY!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Thats a fab :bfp: I had two good lines at 12dpo so I REALLY hope its a great sign for you!

Here's to a STICKY STICKY bean for you and lets hope this has started a new trend of :bfp: for the month :D

:wave: girls :D


----------



## CelticNiamh

Lucy huge congrats :happydance::happydance::hugs: great result on the test as well :happydance: FX its a sticky one this time keep positive :hugs:

Dandy I think coming up to OV with the extra blood flow you can get a little itchy down there so might be that if no other symptoms of Thrush. the itch would not ease and you get a discharge as well. :thumbup:

Kel good luck at the wedding and with clomid :hugs: 

SBB whoo hoo :happydance: on reaching that milestone :hugs:

Never hope your having the time of your life :hugs::hugs:

TNT Im liking your TWW symptoms my FX are so crossed they hurt :flower:

Welishe huge hugs hun:hugs: hope you are feeling better and Im glad your DH came round there is nothing worse than being told there is a timeline and may be feeling huge pressure and worry that it does not happen.


----------



## TntArs06

WAHOOO LUCY CONGRATS!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I couldn't quite keep up with you guys! I woke up waay early and then fell back to sleep. I was going to come back on but fell asleep! IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU! And its so great that it turned POS so fast. Good sign I would say so! And you tested in afternoon right? That line looks FABULOUS!:baby::baby:


----------



## TntArs06

To answer your guy's questions..... I usually dont have sore BB's at all until AF shows and its a slight hurt. I figured my bb's are so sore from OVing and being on clomid at a higher dose. Like yesterday in the am they hurt a little and towards night they were super sore. I am only 5DPO right now and IDK if its possible to have these symptoms so soon. But FF got Lucy's OV day wrong...maybe it got mine wrong. Who knows. :haha: And the back pain I just link to my drawing class and standing for 2 hours and then working at the salon all day after. 

I think im trying "not" to symptom spot because I think I might be gutted this time with a BFN cuz we did everything right and on the right times. Can you guys check my chart and see if my OV date is right? Im not quite an expert yet. :dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

Lucy1973 said:


> View attachment 114046
> 
> View attachment 114047
> 
> 
> Hope it worked. I think I am more likely 11dpo today, so I feel good that the line is so dark and came up right away. I have more symptoms and earlier than last time too.
> 
> I used a first response test, it catches early hcg from 15 to 25 I think. Top pic too light.
> 
> Pretty speechless right now. Determined to be positive this time. :flower:
> :dust::dust::dust: to everyone for this month, hope this is the first of many here. :hugs::hugs:

What were your symptoms that came earlier?


----------



## SBB

Chart looks good to me TNT :D I'd say that the ov date looks right... 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> Chart looks good to me TNT :D I'd say that the ov date looks right...
> 
> X x x

Thank you hunni! I was thinking that it looked pretty clear cut to me but it always helps to get others opinions! :hugs::winkwink:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey tnt, I agree with SBB the chart looks right. You must keep telling us your symptoms by the day now, I can't wait to see the BFP for you! :hugs:

I had totally usual PMT symptoms from 1dpo to 6dpo. The when I woke up on 7dpo, my BB sensation had changed from PMT bbs to Preg bbs. I began to feel weak, dizzy and faint in the morning about 8dpo, also nauseas and going loo alot. I also got alot of saliva in my mouth all of a sudden. The earliest symptom was BBS more underarm sensation, and feeling a bit funny, can't stand up for long. :flower:

I am not sure which Ov day is correct, but my post Ov temps are usually alot higher than 36.2 so I am going for Ov on day 25, but I am not sure. On that basis today is 11dpo, and I got BFP at about 1pm this afternoon, and I hadn't held it either. :shrug:

The symptoms are getting stronger, I am feeling worse first thing in morning and late afternoon, feel ok in the day. I am still feeling positive.....hope it lasts. 

FXed for lots of BFPs here soon! :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gosh my boobs are so sore today have a horrible achey cramp and been feeling sick so fingers crossed its a sign af is round the corner:witch::witch::witch: come get me witchy


----------



## Lucy1973

FXed that the witch is coming for you Lindsey! :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

CONGRATULATIONS LUCY

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

here is to a very happy and healthy 9 months :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hello to everyone hope you are all ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats lucy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: thats awesome news :hugs:

gosh golly another bfp :dohh: i wish i could be taking my maca instead of waiting for this stupid blood test :dohh: it might just be what i need for my little eggie

i cant remember anything else i read...hope you all are good


----------



## TntArs06

Lucy1973 said:


> Hey tnt, I agree with SBB the chart looks right. You must keep telling us your symptoms by the day now, I can't wait to see the BFP for you! :hugs:
> 
> I had totally usual PMT symptoms from 1dpo to 6dpo. The when I woke up on 7dpo, my BB sensation had changed from PMT bbs to Preg bbs. I began to feel weak, dizzy and faint in the morning about 8dpo, also nauseas and going loo alot. I also got alot of saliva in my mouth all of a sudden. The earliest symptom was BBS more underarm sensation, and feeling a bit funny, can't stand up for long. :flower:
> 
> I am not sure which Ov day is correct, but my post Ov temps are usually alot higher than 36.2 so I am going for Ov on day 25, but I am not sure. On that basis today is 11dpo, and I got BFP at about 1pm this afternoon, and I hadn't held it either. :shrug:
> 
> The symptoms are getting stronger, I am feeling worse first thing in morning and late afternoon, feel ok in the day. I am still feeling positive.....hope it lasts.
> 
> FXed for lots of BFPs here soon! :hugs::kiss::flower:

Thank you girl. Sounds like your symptoms are rather good. :hugs: I hope I have your luck. I have been crampy alot lately but really how do I tell between that and my endometriosis pain. Though that pain is a little different cause usually my endo pain is worse. Im thinking it would feel like normal cramps for other women. Like annoying more than anything. Not my usual hunched over (i wanna die) kinda pain. :haha: 

Im so excited to have another maca bean. :baby: seems to me the women that were on it 3 months or longer are getting their BFP's fast! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Lucy1973

TNT, you are 5dpo, easily could be implantation cramping! See how you feel over the next few days. People feel symptoms at different times. My friend was 10 weeks pregnant with her twins before she felt anything. :hugs: 

Sorry you get horrible pain with the endo. If it is a lighter cramping, well thats interesting.....:winkwink:

FXed for you :dance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: ladies think i am going to try maca me and the oh how much is it and were can i get it plz powder i think we want ty ladies xxxx


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Caz and Bob,

A lot of us tend to get it here https://www.creative-nature.co.uk/maca.html

They have the powder on offer at the mo two lots of 300g tubs for £20.

The capsules are £16.?? for 200....with a recommended dosage of between 2 & 6 capsules a day.

They usually deliver really quick to:thumbup:


----------



## caz & bob

thank you hun i will have a look xxxx


----------



## TntArs06

Lucy1973 said:


> TNT, you are 5dpo, easily could be implantation cramping! See how you feel over the next few days. People feel symptoms at different times. My friend was 10 weeks pregnant with her twins before she felt anything. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry you get horrible pain with the endo. If it is a lighter cramping, well thats interesting.....:winkwink:
> 
> FXed for you :dance::dust::dust::dust:

Oh wow...you would think she would have felt something with twins! :shrug: I didn't know implantation could be that soon. Yes, the cramping is lighter and making my low back hurt. Kinda of like an annoying cramping pain. But not really pain (in my eyes) but like a dull ache. 

I just checked my CM because I had creamy CM in my under-roos so I checked and it is creamy. Is this possible? I thought you "dry" up after ovulation???:dohh::shrug: So could FF be wrong bout OVing and maybe I haven't OVd yet? Im so confused. :haha:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi TNT, as far as I am aware implantation can occur from 5 to 12 dpo. Most happen 7 to 10. 

Some girls get more creamy CM when they are preg, I have already, you get more discharge generally. Hey your signs sound good!!! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> :hi: ladies think i am going to try maca me and the oh how much is it and were can i get it plz powder i think we want ty ladies xxxx

hiya caz hun i take the tablets expesive but very very good lol


----------



## TntArs06

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi TNT, as far as I am aware implantation can occur from 5 to 12 dpo. Most happen 7 to 10.
> 
> Some girls get more creamy CM when they are preg, I have already, you get more discharge generally. Hey your signs sound good!!! :hugs:

Oh wow really? I was about to call my donor and see if he can come in a few days. Well good thing I didn't make that call...we used him up so much this time that im afraid he'd be like "heck no dude" :haha: 

So I kinda feel like im symptom spotting too much. Maybe I should just chill out and quit going crazy. :haha: Because im afraid if I get a BFN I will just be really depressed after working myself up like this.:dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

caz & bob said:


> thank you hun i will have a look xxxx

I take the tabs as well. Alot of women switch to tabs because the powder is so nasty.:sick: I think Kel took the powder with a shake and so did Wispy I believe. But I believe Kel hated the powder.


----------



## caz & bob

hi linz hun do you i dont like takeing tablets so i will stick with the powder how long have you took it linz & tnt xxxxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

caz & bob said:


> hi linz hun do you i dont like takeing tablets so i will stick with the powder how long have you took it linz & tnt xxxxx

erm been on it a week 6 tabs a day in the morning and alreay changed me lol moods are better alot more positive less stressed and i think ov has been now too


----------



## caz & bob

whoopppp aw i hope it help me get preggo how many people on her has been preggo of it xxxx


----------



## TntArs06

caz & bob said:


> whoopppp aw i hope it help me get preggo how many people on her has been preggo of it xxxx

You can look at the homepage. There is quite a few actually. We just got another today


----------



## caz & bob

aw think there is 10 now haha so its good fx for us all ladies we can all do it xxxx


----------



## dandybrush

i wish i could start back on my maca :dohh: i have to wait for this silly blood test sheesh :grr: i think it really helped me to have a strong Ov when it happened last cycle


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> i wish i could start back on my maca :dohh: i have to wait for this silly blood test sheesh :grr: i think it really helped me to have a strong Ov when it happened last cycle

Well it could be that taking a little break from everything might help. FX it does! But soon enough you will have more answers. Then you can take your maca again!:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx tnt...just feeling a bit down, all you girls are doing so well on your maca and getting bfps :cry: and im not :cry:

i really hope my liver is all good next blood test :thumbup: and its not some fat being deposited into it :( so then ill throw out the vitex and start on the maca what will they do if it is fat being deposited in my liver? how does that get fixed :shrug: :cry: 

i am happy for you girls cause i know what you are all going through...just having a down moment :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

I really do hope taking a break gets me my BFP


----------



## xcharx

heyloo ladiesss :hi:

wow i havent been on here in ages now!!

how are you all??

well my maca arrived 2 days after i ordered it, havent started taking it yet as i have a day 21 blood test 2mra so i will be taking it from tuesday!!

anybody got some BFP news???

x


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry you feeling down Dandy, hope you can get yourself sorted out, liver ok, and get back on the Maca really soon! :hugs: It gave me a really strong Ovulation, and this feels like a stronger pregnancy already so I do believe in the Maca! :thumbup: I believe you will get your BFP sooner than you think. :flower:

TNT, your chart def looks like you Oved, and the creamy CM isn't fertile, I get it after Ov, more so when pregnant. Just relax babes, you have covered all the bases, I have a good feeling....:hugs::dust::dust::dust:

Goodnight everyone, kids are back at school tomorrow so busy day. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx night lucy sleep well :hugs:

i really hope for a BFP now!! :blush: or when i Ov is fine too :haha: but if not i hope when i get back on the maca it makes a strong Ov again and a strong pregnancy :thumbup: before xmas would be nice...i sooooo cant wait to tell my family im pg they will all be soo excited


----------



## TntArs06

Im sorry Dandy that your down. I was like that last cycle when we got a few BFPS on here. But still super happy for everyone...you just want it for yourself. I really hope this helps and maybe a break is what you need. But really REALLY hope fat isn't depositing on your liver...that sounds scary. IDK what they would do for it. 

I didn't know maca could cause a stronger OV. hmmm :shrugs: 

Keep your head up hun. We are all here for you. Just need to get through this then you will be BFP central and can tell your family. :hugs: I just know it will happen for you.


----------



## TntArs06

Thank you Lucy! I sure hope so to! Im going to try to calm down a bit! :haha: Have a good night hun and get some rest for that maca bean! :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx tnt :hugs: you made me feel better


----------



## TntArs06

:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: hi girls! i'm in podgorica, montenegro right now going back home today. miss DH already!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hey TNT just had to add, I can't be 100% sure the Maca caused a strong Ovulation. It just seems like some coincidence that after I start it I get a really painful Ovulation which I never had before. :wacko:

Never, hope you had a lovely time with your DH. :winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you lucy :hugs: congrats on your :bfp:! i'm hoping DH and i caught the eggy, but we don't know. i ditched the thermometer, OPK's, everything so i wouldn't be stressed out. and it worked because all i worried about was :sex: and time with my DH :) however, don't know when i ovulated so i'm just hoping. hehe. i know i did because i have been bloated and now i'm not, but not sure if i did before i saw DH on saturday or after. we will see! bring on november 26! i can't wait to see him again!


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Lovelies:hi:

Never....So glad you had a fab time with DH:thumbup: Definately think ditching the thermometer etc was a fab idea...have everything crossed for you sweets:hugs:

Dandy...so sorry you've been feeling down lately chick:hugs: When will you get your blood test results? You'll get your lil maca warrior...you'll see:hugs:

Lucy...How you feeling this morning hun?

TNT...Completely understand about trying not to SS babe....just wish it wasn't so damn hard:dohh::lol: What you up to today?

Morning to everyone else who hasn't checked in yet...hope to catch y'all later :hugs:xxx


----------



## TntArs06

Thank you Lucy....I have never been able to tell I was Oving until this TTC journey. I think the clomid and Maca is the cause for that cause to me it feels like AF when I Ov. :dohh: How are you doing hunni? 

Never- So glad you had a great time with DH. Half of BnB is rooten for ya and crossen everything and throwing you bucket loads of :dust: :haha: 

Welsh- Ya this SS is crazy. I wish we could tell ourselves to quit it cause its like have anxiety for two weeks straight. :haha: I am doing pretty good. I went to the bathroom last night and wiped and there was a pinkish red spot. :shrug: I dont think I wiped too hard and there was no BDing. So who knows. Its gone now, just that one time. So I didn't even mark it down as "spotting" on FF because I assume it has to be more than just a spot on the paper. How is your 2ww going?

:hi: to everyone else! Hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## Linny

:wave: never.....I'm soooo happy you had a great and unstressful time with DH. I think you did the right thing, though i went to stalk and realised there was nothing to stalk :haha: lets hope Wispy and Lucy have started a new thread of :bfp:

TnT....your chart is looking pretty good and its looks like all bases have been covered! Good luck hun :hugs:

:hugs: Dandy, I'm sorry your feeling a little down. It must be soooo frustrating having to wait for tests on your liver before you can crack on with things. I would say just keep up with the regular :sex: and you never know, you may get a surprise :D I hope so hun!!

:wave: welshie :hugs: how you doing?


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi :hi:

TNT, you had a spot...isn't that spotting then? And you are around 6/7 dpo? :winkwink: well that IS promising!!! 

Never I really hope you caught the egg, must be so hard for you not seeing DH. :hugs:

Welshie I was so bloated today my jeans hurt when I do them up! :wacko: Still in shock I think though. How are you? :flower:

Dandy hope you feeling ok today! :hugs:

Hi Linny :hi:


----------



## nevertogether

happy 19 weeks linny! :yipee:

i'm hoping we caught it too girls, but can't be too hopeful. we only :sex: three times total saturday and sunday, so if ovulation was friday then i'm out. but i don't know. :shrug: can't do much about it now, just to wait! :)


----------



## TntArs06

Linny- Thank you. I really REALLY tried to do everything right this time. We shall see I guess. You get to find out the sex of your little maca bub next week! :happydance: do you have any guesses to what you might think it is? 

Lucy- I read awhile ago on some other threads on here that these women had spotting for like a full day and had to wear a panty liner. Mine was only a spot each time I wiped, which was only a couple times. So IDK if that classifies "spotting" or me looking too much into it. :shrug: My OH keeps telling me that im looking too much into it and stop because I might be giving myself false hopes....which could be true. I tend to do that sometimes or expect the worse. Are you going to get one of those tummy band things to go over your jeans sense they aren't fitting as well anymore? :happydance: I think they are so neat! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

your temps look great TNT!


----------



## TntArs06

Never- my thing is about the temps....this is the highest it has been ever sense I started. But what if it gets to 99 range? Isn't that considered a low grade fever? So im wondering how much higher my temps can even get. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

Oh and are you home yet? Or are you still traveling?


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - wish i knew hun. :shrug: i've seen several girls on here with temps that high though and it ending up having to do with pregnancy. everyone is different, so those just might be your pregnancy temps! we will just have to wait and see!


----------



## TntArs06

Ya your right Never. Just wait and see. Darn 2ww is the longest wait ever! :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

yes, i'm finally home. it took quite a while. we left pristina, kosovo at about 0655 and got into montenegro at around 0730. our flight in montenegro was supposed to leave at 1140 but after trying to take off twice we had to be taken off the plane completely. a crazy girl was accusing these men of having weapons and yelling and hitting the airplane crew. she was saying they were trying to kill her dad. needless to say, after all of that, we all had to go through security again and that girl and her fathers passports were taken away. we left montenegro finally at around 1300 and got into frankfort at 1530. got our bags at 1600 and then drove the 40 minutes home. so glad to be home, but hate knowing i'm away from DH so long again! hang in there honey, i'm in the 2WW with you..just don't know how many DPO i am! :shrug:


----------



## TntArs06

WOW...this is why flying is a tad scary for me. Even though it took forever and you had to go through it, its alot better having to go through security and double check things instead of something worse happening in the air. Glad your home safe though. Sorry you have to be away from DH again. Soon enough you two will together again. Didn't you say next year you two will be finally able to be together all the time? We are all here for you while we count down with you to the next time to see DH. Glad you had a good visit though. :hugs: 

It sucks not knowing how many DPO but at the same time it was good to not stress about all the things being done right and so on. Just to hunnies in love and being passionate...that is the best. I can't stalk your chart this time.. :haha: But I sure hope this is it and Sandra was right for both of us...if not then thats okay but we both had weird circumstances happen where we originally thought it wouldn't. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Wow TNT, your temps are looking really good. 

I think with spotting it depends on the person. Last time I had one patch of brown on one occasion. This time I have had tiny brown spotting a few times in the mornings of day 8, 9 and 10 dpo. I would never have had to use a pantyliner for any of mine. :hugs:

Never what a nightmare journey! Even if you Oved on Friday, the egg can live up to and maybe more than 24 hours....so you could have caught it. :flower:

The 2WW wait is awful, and does go on so long, but it is exciting....who knows someone or a few people on here might be preg right now, or about to be, and don't even know it yet! :friends:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## TntArs06

You make a very good point Lucy. Every person is different. Did you put the brown spotting as spotting on FF? Still not sure if I should or just wait to see if it happens again or not. 

I just love your positive attitude! It makes me smile and stay positive as well. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

ugh, you girls are seriously so amazing to have!

yes - the journey was long and a little bit odd, but i've heard it's normal around that part of the world. what was odd, was that most of our flight was americans so they were pretty freaked out. those men were searched so many times and never had weapons and were very cooperative so that girl was just loopy.

i'm going to start back on my temps tomorrow probably so you might have something to stalk tnt. would like to see if they are out of the norm or not.

lucy - that is very good info to have. thanks for the encouragement sweets! hoping TNT and i's sandra readings come true and we are over in 1st tri with you soon!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm with tnt on the positive attitude lucy! thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

TNT I did put down the spotting on Fertlity friend. I think it explains spotting as a tiny amount of pink/brown that is not menses ie obviously not a period. As implantation is happening on such a tiny scale, you wouldn't see much spotting and some girls never have any! I even had a tiny amount of red last time too, which freaked me out! I think it depends on what is normal with you, I don't tend to spot like that when AF coming.

Thanks Never and TNT, for some reason I feel really positive right now, I just don't think you can count yourself out until AF shows, a week ago when I was having PMT symptoms I did count myself out, and got really down. :wacko: And see how wrong I was! :dohh:

So you both got a reading for September....oohhhhh.....well that is very interesting indeed....I would love if you both did get BFP soon....I am glued to the screen! :friends: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nevertogether

lucy - i got a reading from sandra and she said 5 september conception. i decided it had to be wrong because i wasn't supposed to see DH at all in september. low and behold i found out that we can visit him and i made a trip to see him in september (seriously not even remembering the reading) my ovulation fell on either the 3,4, 5 don't know which as i didn't temp or anything. just think it's kind of :shock: she was spot on around my ovulation time.


----------



## ttcbaby117

TNT - oh that sounds like you had a great time! Nice temp spike today! Clomid made my boob hurt more than normal, and it made my LP longer by about 2 days....the spotting though could be a v. good sign!

Lucy - I bought some of those 10 miu tests for when I can start ttc and now they are burning a hole in my drawer...I am not even trying yet and I want to test....geez what is wrong with me! Hug congrats hun!!!! 

Dandy - Happy follicular phase hun, I hope you have nice ripe eggys very soon!

Lindsay - sorry I have been out of the loop witha ll the traveling....why didnt you dtd this month?

Welsh - hi hunny!!!! have you oved yet? i am trying to decifer your chart but having some trouble.

Kel - try to have fun at the wedding hun, I know how you feel, I am over them also...LOL...

Caz - Hey hun...I use the powder in a chocolate whey protein shake in the morning...it is the best way to put i tdown, if I remember you dont like taking tablets right? Just be sure to buy organic and make sure there are no other ingredients in the maca.

Never-hey hun....I have missed ya! Good on you to ditch all the ttc devices...I am sure you had more fun that way! I hope you caught that eggy! Your flight sounds like a nightmare....that would have scared me shirtless!!! LOL....You defo. need to start temping again though cuz I want to stalk!!!!! Since you arent sure how many dpo you are, when do you think you will test?

afm - just watching my ticker so I can start ttc.....LOL....I am so ready to be pg!


----------



## nevertogether

exactly one month ttc! i can't wait to stalk you! :shock: my chart will be rather boring this cycle with no o date, but i figure you girls will have something to stalk haha. i am hoping and praying on everything that we caught it, but can't be too confident. you know me! :shrug: i figure i will test around september 18 since i tend to get AF around that time every cycle.


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok then I will pray for a bfp on sept 18th! It is times like these when you think you might have missed it that it happens ya know!


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: you brighten my day sweetie!


----------



## Lucy1973

Never that is so spooky that you got that reading! :thumbup:

Who is she and how does she do it? :wacko::flower:

ttc, there is something about tests, once they are in the house you just have to POAS lol. My OH got me a test, and after it was in the house 30 mins I had to do it, especially as I had 3 BFN last month....:dohh: Hope you will be able to try soon. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

lucy - her name is sandra gibbs. i just sent her a picture and she went from there. it took a while to get it, but i really liked her reading :)


----------



## nevertogether

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs155.ash2/41089_468991590521_535015521_6562785_3757059_n.jpg :)


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: thanx girlies :hugs: 

i am feeling better so far today i have my blood test to check my liver at the end of the month :dohh: so i have to stay off all meds till then i am trying really hard with my diet so hopefully my bad cholesterol has gone down by then too 

well last time i oved it was CD 70 something...so thats alot of :sex: in the meantime...but my OH knows how much i want this so he is obliging me atm with :sex: every second-third night :) but it might get tedious up to CD70...so we'll see, i really hope I Ov sooner :dohh:

never :hugs: a very cute piccy


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ttcbaby117 said:


> TNT - oh that sounds like you had a great time! Nice temp spike today! Clomid made my boob hurt more than normal, and it made my LP longer by about 2 days....the spotting though could be a v. good sign!
> 
> Lucy - I bought some of those 10 miu tests for when I can start ttc and now they are burning a hole in my drawer...I am not even trying yet and I want to test....geez what is wrong with me! Hug congrats hun!!!!
> 
> Dandy - Happy follicular phase hun, I hope you have nice ripe eggys very soon!
> 
> Lindsay - sorry I have been out of the loop witha ll the traveling....why didnt you dtd this month?
> 
> Welsh - hi hunny!!!! have you oved yet? i am trying to decifer your chart but having some trouble.
> 
> Kel - try to have fun at the wedding hun, I know how you feel, I am over them also...LOL...
> 
> Caz - Hey hun...I use the powder in a chocolate whey protein shake in the morning...it is the best way to put i tdown, if I remember you dont like taking tablets right? Just be sure to buy organic and make sure there are no other ingredients in the maca.
> 
> Never-hey hun....I have missed ya! Good on you to ditch all the ttc devices...I am sure you had more fun that way! I hope you caught that eggy! Your flight sounds like a nightmare....that would have scared me shirtless!!! LOL....You defo. need to start temping again though cuz I want to stalk!!!!! Since you arent sure how many dpo you are, when do you think you will test?
> 
> afm - just watching my ticker so I can start ttc.....LOL....I am so ready to be pg!

ive had a nasty case of bacterial vaginosis that cleared up then i got thrush from the antibiotics that cleared up then the bv showed up again:dohh: and then when was all clear we both came down with bugs so were too tired and blah to do anything. hopefully the witch is now waiting aroudn the corner and we can get back in the game I HOPE


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey :dohh: it just wasnt meant to be this cycle for you :dohh: fxed for a good length cycle next time ;) and some well timed :sex:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindsey :dohh: it just wasnt meant to be this cycle for you :dohh: fxed for a good length cycle next time ;) and some well timed :sex:

yep when ever she decides to start im ready for her under a hell of alot of stress atm what has given me such a long cycle hopefully the macca and vitex have done the job as been having crampy ahey pains on and off the past few days sicne i had the ewcm and we had one huge argument today usualy means the witch is on her way


----------



## Lucy1973

Lindsey hope the witch comes soon, and that your next cycle is better with the Maca/Vitex. :flower:

Never what a sweet pic....you must miss him like crazy....hope you don't have to endure being apart for toooo much longer! :hugs:

Dandy glad you are feeling better! Your tests will be good you'll see, and then you will be able to try again.....:happydance:


----------



## worrying

I'm jumping on the Maca train too!


----------



## dandybrush

really hope the maca and vitex work for you...really hope i can get bak on the maca and it works for me too

thanx lucy


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies! Its been kinda hectic over here cause one of DH's cousins in Canada died from cancer and his aunt out here died shortly after, also from cancer so its been kinda crazy. One funeral was last Monday and the other one is on Wednesday so the whole ttc thing is kinda like 'whatever' for this month. 

He came back from Canada yesterday which was CD 13 for me and we've been making up for the week he was away:blush: anyway, i'm a lot less stressed because the major part of our debt will be out of the way by the end of this month so we're as baby-ready as we'll ever be! Just watching it all and we'll see.

Dandyyyyy!! CD 12, i'm so happy for you!!


----------



## nevertogether

sorry for your losses AJ! :hugs:

AFM - not sure i've even ovulated yet. i assumed my temp would be higher this morning to confirm ovulation for me, but it wasn't. i guess all i can do is wait. who knows. last time we :sex: was CD18.


----------



## dandybrush

terribly sorry for you losses AJ :hugs: what a sad time for you all

thanx yes im very happy to be on a new cycle...just hoping it is shorter than the last


----------



## dandybrush

we are thinking of getting a second dog, we are looking at a 3 month old pup, but i cant make up my mind :( yes or no, do i want the change or not :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Lucy1973 said:


> TNT I did put down the spotting on Fertlity friend. I think it explains spotting as a tiny amount of pink/brown that is not menses ie obviously not a period. As implantation is happening on such a tiny scale, you wouldn't see much spotting and some girls never have any! I even had a tiny amount of red last time too, which freaked me out! I think it depends on what is normal with you, I don't tend to spot like that when AF coming.
> 
> Thanks Never and TNT, for some reason I feel really positive right now, I just don't think you can count yourself out until AF shows, a week ago when I was having PMT symptoms I did count myself out, and got really down. :wacko: And see how wrong I was! :dohh:
> 
> So you both got a reading for September....oohhhhh.....well that is very interesting indeed....I would love if you both did get BFP soon....I am glued to the screen! :friends: :dust::dust::dust:

Me to! watching even if I dont post much, Im still here with you girls!

I felt the same way about a week before my BFP and boy I was wrong as well! :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

good morning ladies

Never- so glad you had such a great time with hubby but I didn't expect anything less.. and the photo is BEAUTIFUL....

BTW_ I SCREWED UP on my Ovacue- I was looking at my readings and instead of going back to menu button I just tried turning it off and it deleted some of my readings.. CRAP- I have had VERY LOW readings (oral only) too

AJ I am very sorry for your losses.. :hugs: but i love your new avatar photo so sweet

TnT- your temps look FAB---- $10.00 you are our next :bfp: I just have the feeling.. :) 

I didn't get a chance to go back and read all the pages- this weekend was CRAZY- and we just chilled yesterday and cleaned the house up a bit since we are leaving once again for Maine on Friday and coming home on Monday- so we have a house sitter coming to watch the dogs

Clomid is going good NO SIDE effects at all.. :) 

kay gotta get back to work..

have a great day


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks Kel! The pics are long overdue but most of them got messed up on my laptop so i had a bit of trouble finding any that weren't distorted.


----------



## TntArs06

Just a quick post and gotta get ready for class. 

Never- Do you think your temp might be affected by the whole trip home yesterday? Especially all the flying you did. I would think the elevation might do something to your temps. Of course IDK for sure. But you do use softcups and preseed so im thinking that, that really helps. Oh and I loooooooooooooooovvvveeee your pic. Gave me goosebumps.

AJ- Sorry for your families losses. :hugs: I really like your new avatar pic! So cute.

Kel- I love your new avatar as well. Your DH looks great in that color and I love your blonde in your hair. Glad you had a wonderful weekend. I would love to be in Maine right now...I used to drive semi's a long time ago (mainly for the traveling) and Maine was beautiful. I sure hope your right bout this cycle. My temp went down a little today but I suppose its still above the coverline.

AFM- Back has been killing me. OH had to get this sand bag type thing that can heat up and I fell asleep with it on last night. I think I might have pulled something at the salon on Friday. But who knows. BB's are still really sore. Usually at the end of my day I like to take my bra off for everything to breath a little :haha: and lately I been wearing it all day cuz they hurt so bad. :haha: Hopefully im not subconciously doing this to myself. :dohh:

:hi: to all the other ladies. Hope you all have a wonderful day. Will check back later to see you all! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

I have to add too that your pic is killer Never!! I got goosebumps too, its really nice!!


----------



## nevertogether

you girls are so sweet! thank you! my photographer friend went along with me and was taking photos everywhere so we got a lot of great ones. 

tnt - your symptoms sound really good and your temp is higher than it ever has been at 7DPO! hoping this is a good sign. as for the temperature change because of traveling, not too sure on that one. i just have to wait it out. i've felt a few niggles here and there today so who knows. did an opk this morning and tonight and they both look like they are positive, but i suck at the line ones and i accidentally bought them instead of my smileys. ugh! i also haven't been bloated like i usually am around ovulation (if i am ovulating this late) but i was bloated friday/sat/sun. i guess i have the whole 2WW to be nerve racked. just glad it wasn't during visiting my husband! :D


----------



## kelster823

TNT I still say your chart look awesome....

AJ- ahh the ole dread laptop issue.. well the photo is adorable

Never---you may have had that huge dip again this past weekend so give it a day or so and see where your temps go from there.... :)

can it be to early for me to start feeling twinges down there--- I haven't even finsihed my last clomid pill (that is tomorrow)????


----------



## nevertogether

kel - when i took soy it gave me twinges for days and days leading up to ovulation


----------



## kelster823

hmm thanks sweetie.. I took soy last cycle and I didn't notice anything til AFTER FF gave me solid cross hairs at CD18 (of course took it away due to a temp drop- NOTHING new with me) and I had serious cramps after that which I had NEVER gotten before

hmm I guess a wait and see thang.. :lol:


----------



## nevertogether

i hope the clomid works for you honey. you deserve it!


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> i hope the clomid works for you honey. you deserve it!

and so do you :hugs: hell we all deserve it... :)


----------



## nevertogether

i know right! i'm not nearly as hopeful about this cycle as i was the last time. only because we didn't get to :sex: much (twice) and i only used the soft cup one of the times. the other time i didn't even lay with my legs up. lol. i just wanted to be relaxed! i think the only thing getting me through is that november isn't that far away!


----------



## kelster823

we just gotta be hopeful is all .... HOPEFUL.... :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

I am feeling really hopeful for you all. There are 4 test dates for Sep....I REALLY hope all you guys get your BFPs, and Dandy before Christmas! Kell, FXed that the clomid will make everything happen for you this month, Never really hope you caught the eggy, you are not out yet at all, TNT your chart looks great and your symptoms too, I will be surprised if you are not BFP! Welshie....did you Ov yet? Hope its soon...:hugs: It would be so great if this turned into a bump thread! 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dandybrush

gosh i would love a BFP before xmas!!

kel if the clomid brings on ov for you then i will have hope, i really go that route with me


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> gosh i would love a BFP before xmas!!
> 
> kel if the clomid brings on ov for you then i will have hope, i really go that route with me

I wish your GP or someone would of given you the clomid this cycle sweets.... :) plus the Ovacue-even though I screwed the dam thing up by deleting a few- I think I did get my peak at CD4- which means that I should be O'ing within 7-10 days.. hmmmmm and it will be 5 days after I stopped taking the clomid....

sooo here's to big hoping..... that means we have to get BUSY this weekend.. LOL.. hell the last time we slept in the bed we will be sleeping in this weekend--- I got PG ....

LOL LOL maybe a Rhythm and a Reason.. bahhhhahahahahaaaa


----------



## ttcbaby117

Never - OMG your pic gave me goose bumps! I love it! How much was your reading? Oh no, I am not sure you oved either, but that spermie should live for about 4 days so do you think it could still happen?

Lindsey - OMG wow you have had it tough! I hope you are feeling better!

AJ - oh how tragic, I am so sorry for your loss!

worrying - welcome to the macatrain!

dandy & celtic- hi huneys!

TNT - your chart is looking great!

kel - yeah those twinges are normal hun, prepare becaues your OV might be painful, with all those eggys popping out!


----------



## kelster823

I have never felt O pains before so I am hoping I will this time


----------



## nevertogether

who knows ttc :shrug: if not, november is next. worth a shot


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: ttc, never, kel

i had strong oving in las vegas...pity i missed that one :dohh: heres hoping i feel them again and catch it this time, if not i hope i get on clomid and it works


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - yes it is worth a shot!


----------



## TntArs06

Never- I guess you make a good point in the traveling tid bit. But if you felt bloated over the weekend (and you werent stressed this time) then maybe you got it. Definitely see how the next few days temps go. Maybe Kel is right about the temp dip early on. I really hope you caught it but like you said November isn't too far ahead.

Kel- When I first started clomid at 50mg for one cycle I didn't feel much. But as soon as I got up to 100mg.....BOY DID I FEEL OVing!! I had a few twinges before my last pill and about 7days to 10 days after my last pill I hard O pains. I didn't Ov until 10 days after clomid...which I was told it would start 5-10 days after last pill. I started inseming day 5 and continued until day of Ov. Sounds like you will be in the "lucky" bed this weekend! FX for you hunni! Oh and I like your pic again...very pretty. :hugs:

Lucy- I sure hope your right. I went to have Thai food today and it was absolutely disgusting. I usually love a Pad Thai and it was just awful! LOL How are you feeling? Getting the :sick: feeling yet? Has your dizziness let up a little?


----------



## xcharx

Hiya ladies! 
I hope we all get bfp before xmas, it would be amazing!! 
has anyone else had a day 21 blood test? I had it yesterday (day 22 coz cant do it on a sunday) but today, day 23, the witch has arrived :( so I dont think its gna be accurate? Grr


----------



## TntArs06

xcharx said:


> Hiya ladies!
> I hope we all get bfp before xmas, it would be amazing!!
> has anyone else had a day 21 blood test? I had it yesterday (day 22 coz cant do it on a sunday) but today, day 23, the witch has arrived :( so I dont think its gna be accurate? Grr

:hi:

Sorry AF arrived early. Is that normal for you?


----------



## dandybrush

thats a short cycle!!


----------



## xcharx

3 months ago I had 5 periods in 10weeks, thats when the doctor said about the blood test? Then for I had 2 21day cycles, then Last month it was 32 day cycle then this time its 23 days... Its driving me mad!! I started taking maca today so hopefully itll calm down!! Been trying for 2 years now, when I saw my doctor last year she basically said I was too young to have kids (I was 20) and this year she was asking questions not even relivant - do you live with your partner, how long you been together!! X


----------



## TntArs06

xcharx said:


> 3 months ago I had 5 periods in 10weeks, thats when the doctor said about the blood test? Then for I had 2 21day cycles, then Last month it was 32 day cycle then this time its 23 days... Its driving me mad!! I started taking maca today so hopefully itll calm down!! Been trying for 2 years now, when I saw my doctor last year she basically said I was too young to have kids (I was 20) and this year she was asking questions not even relivant - do you live with your partner, how long you been together!! X

Wow I sure hope Maca does wonders for you like it has for us. Dr's can be so mean sometimes. Im sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Char- do you temp? 

TNT- a new photo for you too???? cute cute cute...... I meant to always ask you and it is probably NONE of my business but did you guys decide you were the one that would get PG? can your partner try also with the same donor???? I was always just curious :)

thanks on your experience with clomid... my (.)(.) are starting to get a tad sore now... I know CD8 is WAY to early- not even finished wth my last pill yet.. :lol:

chello Dandy Doo.....


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> TNT- a new photo for you too???? cute cute cute...... I meant to always ask you and it is probably NONE of my business but did you guys decide you were the one that would get PG? can your partner try also with the same donor???? I was always just curious :)
> 
> thanks on your experience with clomid... my (.)(.) are starting to get a tad sore now... I know CD8 is WAY to early- not even finished wth my last pill yet.. :lol:

Thank you darling! :hugs:Well we did decide that I would be the one because my OH has a tilted uterus pretty bad. If things dont work out for me then yes we would try using my OH but for now just giving it our all with me. I quit smoking, "trying" to lose weight, and changed my diet to be better for my endo. I have always wanted to experience pregnancy even when I was a little kid I always wanted a family. I thought of family before my career choice. Well that was backwards as I am in my career and extending it as well and trying for family now. You know how it is just to "want" to have another part of you out there and to feel what it is like to be pregnant and bring life into this world....just a big dream of mine that I hope to come true! As I know we all are! :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

:hi: heya Dandy....how are you doing hun? :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

TntArs06 said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> TNT- a new photo for you too???? cute cute cute...... I meant to always ask you and it is probably NONE of my business but did you guys decide you were the one that would get PG? can your partner try also with the same donor???? I was always just curious :)
> 
> thanks on your experience with clomid... my (.)(.) are starting to get a tad sore now... I know CD8 is WAY to early- not even finished wth my last pill yet.. :lol:
> 
> Thank you darling! :hugs:Well we did decide that I would be the one because my OH has a tilted uterus pretty bad. If things dont work out for me then yes we would try using my OH but for now just giving it our all with me. I quit smoking, "trying" to lose weight, and changed my diet to be better for my endo. I have always wanted to experience pregnancy even when I was a little kid I always wanted a family. I thought of family before my career choice. Well that was backwards as I am in my career and extending it as well and trying for family now. You know how it is just to "want" to have another part of you out there and to feel what it is like to be pregnant and bring life into this world....just a big dream of mine that I hope to come true! As I know we all are! :hugs:Click to expand...

that is totally KEWL!!!!!!! kewl as in your dream- not kewl about your partner.. geesh I re-read that and it sounded horrible of me... sorry bout that


I had a friend that had a really bad tilt too- took her a few times with IUI (I believe) but she did get pregnant- her and husband never achieved it on their own and that was their only option... 

you'll get your dream- it will come true- and you and your DP will be AWESOME parents!!!!


----------



## TntArs06

Thank you Kel :hugs: that means alot to me. I think we all will be awesome parents. Just the fact that we all do so much just to get a chance to start our own little families. We all deserve it as well. We all want this so bad and will do ANYTHING just to have that chance.

Im glad your friend did end up getting preg. I heard it is very hard to get preg with a bad tilt. I suppose if this doesn't work by the time Feb comes (maybe jan) then we will have to stop until we are done with school more than likely. Unless something unforeseen happens. Right now IVF and using our donor is a bit confusing to me and sounds REALLY expensive. OH is in Pre-vet and im in photog so maybe if it doesn't happen before then, then maybe we can afford then. 

This is why the shows like Teen Mom and 16 and pregnant just tick me off. They dont even want kids and they "fall" pregnant so easily. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: tnt im good

very confused atm, thinking about getting another puppy, not totally sure i want one, and if so go boy or girl :dohh: so confused atm :shrug: 

nothing new on the ttc front


----------



## TntArs06

Oh I just love puppies. We have 3 dogs and a cat and just love them. I say get one! :haha: and a little girl at that. I have two boy dogs and 1 girl. I love them equally but just love my little girl. She prances and everything. Animals can really change a persons mind set and help them through the sad times. I just love them.


----------



## dandybrush

i already have one spoilt much loved pooch, my main concern is that he will stop following me around and being my companion as he is now, he is my lil buddy :) i love him to bits. my concern with a girl is that she can be erm bitchy? how does your girl treat the boy dogs?


----------



## kelster823

> This is why the shows like Teen Mom and 16 and pregnant just tick me off. They dont even want kids and they "fall" pregnant so easily

I watch it too and it PEES me off............ grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr---- 

it will happen- you'll see and when it does WOW---- the feelings you will have are unbelievable.... I will say though you're ENTIRE life flashes right in front of your eyes....I remember when I got that pregnant word on that digie.... I stood there for one moment and went WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 

Dandy another doggie? I have two- boy and girl and won't have it any other way!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

incase u havent figured out, im a mega worrier :blush:


----------



## dandybrush

kel and your dogs still give you attention and dont always ignore you cause they have each other?


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> i already have one spoilt much loved pooch, my main concern is that he will stop following me around and being my companion as he is now, he is my lil buddy :) i love him to bits. my concern with a girl is that she can be erm bitchy? how does your girl treat the boy dogs?

Well we got her at two weeks old and had to bottle feed her and such. We got the other boy pups after she was about a year old. So she is, in a sense, the pack leader but she is not mean at all. She listens well and they follow her. They always play together and chase each other around the house. Its too cute! I haven't had any issues with them at all! And they even get along with our cat too.


----------



## TntArs06

Kel- That just gave me goosebumps. I bet it does change your life completely. I am a big worrier and could only imagine how far my anxiety will take me when I see that word. :haha: 

Dandy- I hear ya on the being a big worrier. I am too girl! My puppies still love to cuddle with us and love all the attention they can get and then if we want to just watch a movie they either sit with us or will go play in the house.


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> kel and your dogs still give you attention and dont always ignore you cause they have each other?


OMG Dandy are you kidding me???? Jeepers if Drake could he would crawl up my a$$ and stay there.... Bridget too..although she is not a very affectionate doggie.. she loves hiney rubs and belly rubs but no cuddling---



> I bet it does change your life completely

 yip it sure does.... but do not worry hun--- embrace it- 


HA funny I say that because if I do get PG again- I will probably be one of the biggest worriers.... so afraid of that MC again... I don't think I could go thru another one


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: kel heres hoping you dont have to :hugs:

i cant wait for that OMG moment when i POAS :haha:


----------



## kelster823

I hope not either Dandy!!! and you too will get that OMG moment

ok ladies nice chatting tonight but I gotta get to bed..3:50am will be here sooner then I know it


----------



## TntArs06

:hugs: Kel I sure hope not either. I am worried about that with the high rate of MC with endo. So I sure hope you dont EVER have to go through that again. Have a good night hun and it was nice chit chatten.


----------



## nevertogether

well, i was pretty confident that i ovulated already considering i had lots of EWCM over the weekend and watery cm. i was very bloated the entire time as well. nipples became sore starting sunday (that's usually a sign that i have ovulated) and so i was confident. however, my temperatures are still low. sore throat today. ugh. just don't think we caught it this time. we were hoping not to conceive in november since DH's two kids are august 27 and sept 7, both conceived in november, lol. oh well. guess my body decided to ovulate late? i don't even know.


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> well, i was pretty confident that i ovulated already considering i had lots of EWCM over the weekend and watery cm. i was very bloated the entire time as well. nipples became sore starting sunday (that's usually a sign that i have ovulated) and so i was confident. however, my temperatures are still low. sore throat today. ugh. just don't think we caught it this time. we were hoping not to conceive in november since DH's two kids are august 27 and sept 7, both conceived in november, lol. oh well. guess my body decided to ovulate late? i don't even know.

:hugs: I guess we will see soon! I hope you did. But like you said a long time ago maybe November is a lucky month! :hugs::shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

yeah, just annoyed i have to keep waiting though :cry:


----------



## xcharx

I think ill start temping next month =) 
Aww tnt, its not your fault hun =) no need to be sorry!! 
luving ya new pics tnt and kel!! I come on ere on me mobile now coz im never really on the comp so I cant upload a pic lol x


----------



## xcharx

Never - it will happen hun =) just gotta keep ya head high and stay strong!! Its not fair that all us ladies are being tested like this, but when we get out bfp itll be all worth the heartache!! 
I think this has made me a stronger person, and I think its great all us ladies have got each other to talk to, coz none of my friends know how I feel, they all fell pregnant soo easy, they try to understand but they just dont!! 
what would we do with out the internet lol x


----------



## nevertogether

thanks char - it's just hard for me to accept every time. we only get to try every couple of months, at the most, so when we miss a shot it really sucks. (granted, i know it sucks for us all. i promise.) i hate knowing i have to wait almost three months just to be able to try again. three more months on dwelling on TTC to come..sigh!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi girls, lol I just woke up and you have all just gone to bed! :wacko:

TnT Feeling off food at 8dpo...hmmmmm....:winkwink: I have a good feeling about this.....Let us know any more symptoms that come...:winkwink:

I feel a little more yuck in the mornings every day which is good, at the moment I think I am blocking all the emotional stuff, worry etc, I just hope I still have preg symptoms at 6 weeks and then I will have got further than last time. Hey if I am still pregnant for my 9 week midwife appointment I will have a party! :happydance:

Dandy you will get to POAS soon!! :hugs:

Kell hope you do too! :flower:

Never your symptoms so sound like Ov did happen, I hope you did! :thumbup:

I would love a little dog, we aren't allowed them in our flat though booo

Hope you all have a lovely day. :dust:


----------



## nevertogether

my OPK today looks positive, but i don't have any of my other O symptoms that i usually get, like i had all through the weekend. hoping the thermal shift comes soon!

dandy - i love dogs! they are a huge responsibility though. i take care of a huge boxer and work 12 hours a day. it's a task, but he's so spoiled haha!


----------



## dandybrush

i bet he is never lol


----------



## xcharx

Never - every 3months? God thats a long time :( how long you been trying?? 
anybody ever seen a psychic? I went to see one, she did tarot cards. She saw a pregnancy card for august and one for jan, was hoping august would be me but no it was my friend :( I wna go see her again!? Rid also said about my periods being a mess, at the time (this was feb) they were ok but now there a mess lol but she did say theyd calm down x


----------



## nevertogether

well we have been NTNP pretty much every since we met in october of 07. actively trying since december of 09, but due to DH's deployment and my job in the active army we've only got to try december 09, february 10, july 10, and now sept 10. next shot will be in november and then after that it won't be until april of 11.


----------



## nevertogether

you know what kelster! you might be right. i messed around with fertility friend and if i put in low temps (like i have been having) for the days i missed (ie: 96.54, 96.72, etc etc) and then put 97.18 for tomorrow it actually confirms ovulation for CD19. if i take one of the days i missed temps out it moves to CD18. so it looks quite possible that i could have just missed those temps and have still ovulated even with my temp this low, because it makes my coverline 97.1. hmmm :)


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> you know what kelster! you might be right. i messed around with fertility friend and if i put in low temps (like i have been having) for the days i missed (ie: 96.54, 96.72, etc etc) and then put 97.18 for tomorrow it actually confirms ovulation for CD19. if i take one of the days i missed temps out it moves to CD18. so it looks quite possible that i could have just missed those temps and have still ovulated even with my temp this low, because it makes my coverline 97.1. hmmm :)


KEWL BEANS!!!!! Oh how I hope that is the case Never- that would be wonderful news!!!!

AFM- today was my last day of clomid- so here's to crossing my fingers it works.....


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!

Never - I can relate a little to the waiting to try, though my DH is here right now we cant try and boy am I tempted! A part of me will say well what if it happens as a oops, but then the responsible side of me says, no not a good idea, let your body heal! I guess we will be trying together, I will start aroudn the time you get to see your DH again.

Kel - woohoo on that last pill! Are you going to try the sperm meets eggs plan or just do it everyday?

lucy - yeah for feeling yuck! that is a great sign of good prog levels!

dandy, sparkle, linny, sbb, welsh, celtic, TNT and all my other maca ladies.....have a great day!


----------



## TntArs06

Lucy- So glad to hear your feeling yucko... :hugs: Only on here can we actually say this. No one else would really understand. :haha: No new symptoms for me....my back is REALLY killing me though. Im wondering if thats more of me hurting it at the salon or what. I have never been preg so I have no idea what the low back pain is really like. My temp went up again this morning. I used a therm that the hospital usually uses last night and had a low grade of 99.2. :shrug: who knows I guess. 

Never- I think I want you to be preg almost more than I do. Im so glad you got the temp thing figured out. I sure hope you got it this time. You guys definitely deserve it.

Kel- YEAY :happydance: to the last clomid pill!! 5 more days and let the triathlon of BDing begin!!! Your gonna catch it this time.....I just know you will.

TTC- :hi: hunni! I was thinking about you yesterday and wondering how your healing up! Glad you waiting it out to let your body heal. Maybe this is exactly what you need! :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> Kel - woohoo on that last pill! Are you going to try the sperm meets eggs plan or just do it everyday

every other day starting tonight MAYBE.... don't want to put to much pressure on Jeff... LOL - he is getting up there in age :lol:

you excited about getting ready to start again?

OMG TnT--------- your chart...... I have such PMA for you... it looks FANTASTIC!!

Char- when is your next cycle due??? I know you said you are not temping but make sure you do this next cycle..... we love to stalk charts around here and it will help you out temendously


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies :hugs::hugs:

Hope you are all ok :thumbup:

Never, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you caught that egg and had a fab time with your DH :winkwink: I don't understand all the temping and stuff so I'm just going to wish you the best luck ever :hugs::hugs::hugs:

TNT, i see by some of the other posts that you are have a very positive chart and a few symptoms :happydance: I hope this is your month TNT :hugs::hugs:

KEL, Three cheers for the clomid, how is that going for you ? :hugs::hugs:

TTC, how is everything with you ? How is your mother in law getting on ? :hugs::hugs:

LINNY, hows the cheese obsession :rofl: i am weaning my self off the hard stuff and trying to eat low fat babybels :cry: It's just not the same :cry: Jack is worried we may see a great big block of cheddar tomorrow and not a baby :dohh:

WELSHIE, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you are OK :hugs::hugs:

Hello to all the other maca ladies :hugs:

I am going for my 20 week scan tomorrow :happydance: I cant wait. Hopefully i will be able to tell you what team we are on :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - you are to sweet :hugs: and i do agree with kel on this one. your chart looks amazing! when are you going to test?

thank you girls! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey sparkle - MIL is doing better, she is moving around on her scooter! 

kel - hahahaha, every other night is a good idea!

TNT - yeah dr said I am healing nicely, I cannot wait to start ttc again....but still afraid of the disappointment.


So some friends of mine are on FB chatting away how so many women are pg on the island right now and that there must be somethign in the water that they need to stay away from!!!! It kinda made me feel upset only cuz I want this so bad and here they are taking it for granted that they were lucky enough to have their children! Not so sure why it made me this sad, it usually doesnt phase me too bad....must be PMS as my af is due tomorrow.


----------



## kelster823

don't ya love that TTC.... be ever so happy you have children.. 

good glad you are healing up---- I cannot wait til you start again.. another person to rout on and stalk :)


----------



## foxforce

Hi Maca ladies

Hope your all well.

Of course congrats to the lovely Lucy :hug: Good to hear your feeling :sick: it's good to hear lots of symptoms to reassure you :thumbup:

I am now on day two of taking my Maca, started on the one cap yesterday in the pm and had three today :happydance: . . . Just about in my fertile window now due to ov around saturday fx'd

All the best to you all and lots of :dust: thats super sticky! :flower:


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks foxie, hope this is your cycle. :hugs:

TTC, girls like that will never know how hard it is for us....sorry you feel bad, are you trying next cycle? :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks Lucy....No I have one more cycle before I can start.


----------



## TntArs06

:hi: maca girls!!

Sparkle- So excited for your scan tomorrow! Can't wait to see what team we have you come back. :hugs:

Kel- Every other night sounds really good. :rofl: about your DH. Poor guy...bless his heart for keeping up with the determination. I just bet you will catch it this time. All the odds are in your favor. 

TTC- I know how you feel about the disappointment thing. Every time I see the one line it just drives me crazy. And about the preg in the water....I always hate that saying. Makes me wish I drank that water. I would be upset too! I think it's only natural to feel that way when everyone else has it so easy. :hugs:

Fox- Good luck on this weekends "festivities." I sure hope you catch the eggy and join others on here with a little Maca bean. :hugs:

I sure hope you girls are right about my chart. Like it makes me kinda scared to test bc what if my mind is fooling my body? Ya know playing tricks on me? All the signs are there but what if my mind sub-conciously tricked my body into high temps and so on? :haha: okay now I sound rediculous... :rofl: but you girls get it. Its just so upsetting seeing "not pregnant" or one line. Today, there really isn't much of symptoms....I have been super moody. One minute just fine and happy go lucky me and then the next minute I wanna rip someone head off (not literally of couse). Im tired but I think its because of class in AM, then work, then class in PM. Just need to get used to it again I suppose. HAHA okay im rambling.....:dohh:

HOW IS EVERYONE DOING??? :hugs:

Where is Wispy at and Welsh? Missen them....


----------



## kelster823

Hey Fox!!!! glad you stopped by

TnT---- just go with it.. don't stress..... I had NO SYMPTONS in April when i took my tests.. ask SBB and Welshie-- I kept for DAYS getting what I thought were evaps but dangit finally on CD14-- I made Jeff go by me a digie.... and I mean I had BARELY anything symptons.. only really creamy CM loads of it too... and my temps weren't great either they were high but not one to say.. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ????


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> Hey Fox!!!! glad you stopped by
> 
> TnT---- just go with it.. don't stress..... I had NO SYMPTONS in April when i took my tests.. ask SBB and Welshie-- I kept for DAYS getting what I thought were evaps but dangit finally on CD14-- I made Jeff go by me a digie.... and I mean I had BARELY anything symptons.. only really creamy CM loads of it too... and my temps weren't great either they were high but not one to say.. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ????

Thanks hun :hugs: im trying not to stress about it. See with you not having symptoms and here I am with a long list of them...well sorta. :haha: I tried stalking your temps of when you got urs and I forgot what month and I didn't see a +hpt on there so I could see. What is evap? LOL I think im finally getting all these terms and then a new one comes at me.... :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

LOL go to pages 50, 52, and 54 in this thread and you will see my what we thought to be evap lines... they look like lines but they are just evaporated and the test line shows something.. however remember these were actually positive tests

it's my March chart that is when I was pregnant-- i have a bunch of green boxes showing + starting at April 3rd.. the green lines disappear due to my MC


----------



## kelster823

OH MY Spark-- I just saw thar you posted.. 20 week scan how fab.. i say we go BLUE for you


----------



## dandybrush

cant wait to see what team you are on sparkle :)


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> LOL go to pages 50, 52, and 54 in this thread and you will see my what we thought to be evap lines... they look like lines but they are just evaporated and the test line shows something.. however remember these were actually positive tests
> 
> it's my March chart that is when I was pregnant-- i have a bunch of green boxes showing + starting at April 3rd.. the green lines disappear due to my MC

Oh wow....I had to go to a diff page...its was like 715 or so for me. LOL but I have mine backwards I think! I see what you mean. Im sorry hunni!:hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Buahahaha this is what "our" baby would "maybe" look like...picture from me and donor. hahaha 

https://www.morphthing.com/showimag...06/Baby-of-DSCN1461-jpg-and-DSCN1477-jpg.jpeg


----------



## nevertogether

sparkle - i can't wait to hear what you are having! :yipee:

SBB, welsh, wispy - where are you girls?? miss you!

kel - i hope the clomid works for you so much!

tnt - i completely understand what you mean. i had a great chart the last cycle i got to try with DH and well that ended in no :bfp: not trying to be disappointing, just wanted to let you know i know where you are coming from. however, i really have a feeling this is your month!

AFM - not really sure when i ovulated, but i'm pretty confident i have. temp was 97.58 today. i filled in low temps between 96.53 - 96.76 for the missing temps and it gave me a coverline of 97.1 with an O date of CD19. if i take out CD16 temp out of that it makes O date of CD18. if they aren't there all together, then well..i just wonder :) opk's have had a line on them up until today where it is almost nearly gone. so latest i could have O'ed is yesterday, CD21. not confident that's the case though since CM has been creamy and no O symptoms like i had this last weekend. regardless, if i did O CD21 and :sex: CD17 & 18, do we still have a chance?


----------



## xcharx

Never - your a strong girl to have to wait every 3 months!! Really really really wishing you a bfp soon :) 
kel - im gna start charting now so I can get use to it, but im not sure what im doing or looking for!? 
Ttc - my friend told me shes pregnant last night, and she was basically said she dont want it eithelr, I know how you feel about ppl who should be greatfull!! If only they knew Hey... X


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> sparkle - i can't wait to hear what you are having! :yipee:
> 
> SBB, welsh, wispy - where are you girls?? miss you!
> 
> kel - i hope the clomid works for you so much!
> 
> tnt - i completely understand what you mean. i had a great chart the last cycle i got to try with DH and well that ended in no :bfp: not trying to be disappointing, just wanted to let you know i know where you are coming from. however, i really have a feeling this is your month!
> 
> AFM - not really sure when i ovulated, but i'm pretty confident i have. temp was 97.58 today. i filled in low temps between 96.53 - 96.76 for the missing temps and it gave me a coverline of 97.1 with an O date of CD19. if i take out CD16 temp out of that it makes O date of CD18. if they aren't there all together, then well..i just wonder :) opk's have had a line on them up until today where it is almost nearly gone. so latest i could have O'ed is yesterday, CD21. not confident that's the case though since CM has been creamy and no O symptoms like i had this last weekend. regardless, if i did O CD21 and :sex: CD17 & 18, do we still have a chance?

Yes big chance hun, even if you ovulated yesterday your still in with a chance I think you have OV already your in TWW now FX :hugs:

Sparkle goog luck today with the scan :flower:


----------



## kelster823

Good morning ladies...........

Never- that is awesome- see maybe by taking this approach it finally worked :winkwink: even with the thought still in the back of your mind (and you know it was right :lol: ) ohh how I HOPE FOR YOU.. I really do

Char.. just click on any of our charts and you can create your own Fertility Friend chart.. it is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO simple.... you just plug in your temps each morning and FF does the rest- make sure you take your temp each morning at the same though- if you have to, set your alarm -- I leave my BBT right next to my bed so all I need to do is roll over....

TnT anxious to see your temps this AM

Spark-- good luck and PLEASE make sure you come back and let us know what team you are on...........

our preggo girls don't come by much anymore :cry:

Dandy you have been very quiet lately.. everything OK?

OK gotta make coffee- I got the DH home today.. UGH yep called out sick the jack-arse- then I gotta pack and get ready to roll out tomorrow at noon for Maine.. YIPPIE


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> Good morning ladies...........
> 
> Never- that is awesome- see maybe by taking this approach it finally worked :winkwink: even with the thought still in the back of you mind (and you know it was it :lol: ) ohh how I HOPE FOR YOU.. I really do
> 
> Char.. just click on any of our charts and you can create your own Fertility Friend chart.. it is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO simple.... you just plug in your temps each morning and FF does the rest- make sure you take your temp each morning at the same though- if you have to, set your alarm -- I leave my BBT right next to my bed so all I need to do is roll over....
> 
> TnT anxious to see your temps this AM
> 
> Spark-- good luck and PLEASE make sure you come back and let us know what team you are on...........
> 
> our preggo girls don't come by much anymore :cry:
> 
> Dandy you have been very quiet lately.. everything OK?
> 
> OK gotta make coffee- I got the DH home today.. UGH yep called out sick the jack-arse- then I gotta pack and get ready to roll out tomorrow at noon for Maine.. YIPPIE

:hugs: Im always here reading and watching:hugs:


----------



## Linny

Hello wonderful maca ladies!!

Kel....I am ALWAYS here :hugs: I'm always catching up on the thread, making sure my maca ladies are doing good :D

Well clomid over, now lots of :sex: the fun part, you go get him :lol:

Spark....Oooh I'm so excited to hear what team you are on! My 20 week one is monday, soooo nervous. It'l be the first time Ive actually seen my baby, as my last scan was just a small blob :D

Ahhhhhh the cheese, I just ate a cheese and tomato sandwich actually so its still going strong. Wonder if we're having the same sex...........!!! I keep thinking about runny eggs too, prob cos we can't have them :( 

Nevr & Tnt....I'm so keeping things crossed for you girls :D Never.....the sperm can live up to five days or something I'm sure, so your in with a shot :hugs:

TTC....its going so fast that it'l be no time at all when your back on the rollercoaster, but this time your armed with the CBFM, and I tell you they are a godsend :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls - Sorry I am hopeless. I stalk all the time but there's always soooo many posts I feel bad not responding to everyone!! 

Hope everyone is ok :D 

Kell I'm v excited you've finished the clomid and looking forward to when you ov! Remember that even though for a lot of people it's cd14 that's not for everyone - I was CD18 I think... I was a bit disappointed it wasn't happening as quick as others but then it did! 
Make sure you get lots of :sex: in while you're in Maine :happydance: 

Never I'm so glad you had a great and chilled time with DH. I was stalking your chart but you didn't temp :dohh: which was good for you but not for me :haha: 
Yep even if ov wasn't til CD21 you are defo still in with a very good shot. Everything is crossed for you as usual :hugs: Gorgeous pic you posted the other day by the way! 

TNT your chart is looking fab and I really hope you've done it! So weird you can morph your photos! You ought to print that out and put it in an album to compare later!! I so hope you've done it, I know what it's like to have an amazing chart and have it amount to nothing in the end and I'd hate for you to have that disappointment. So PMA but be prepared!! :hugs: 

TTC not long til you can try again?! Sorry people on FB are so insensitive - I hate that they just don't think about it from other peoples point of view :( 

Sparkle can't wait to find out what you're having!! And Linny next week! Hay Celtic hope you're ok :hugs: 

Hey to everyone else :wave: I won't list everyone as I know I'll forget people!! 

:hugs: & :dust: to everyone 

x x x


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hello my Maca Sisters!!!

I feel like i never get out of bed. I am so freakin' tired all the time. I can't sleep at night unless I take a Benadryl before bed so today I am not going to take a nap and hopefully be able to sleep tonight like a normal human. I have always had insomnia but it seems like it is intensified now. I don't have any morning sickness though but just have an aversion to eating meat which is normal for me when preggers. Usually I am all about having a big steak or roast...now bleh!!!

Never: I think you still have a chance...swimmers can live for like 5 days from what I have read. Good chance this month for you....:dust: and :hugs:

TnT: EEEEEeeeeee! I can't wait for you to test.....I feel this month is so your month:) :dust:

Kel: :dust: Get those eggies all blingy! Praying the clomid does the trick. :dust:
I'm flying into philly next week and then spending the weekend in Oceancity.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kel haha you post and we trun up in force :hugs: I guess we are here we got your backs :hugs:

Never I missed your picture, I saw the one on your home page though:thumbup: I love your pictures.


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

Oh my word what a scan :dohh: Baby was very very naughty lol. At one point we had to stop the scan and go out for a walk and come back and start again :dohh: Baby would not keep it body still and had it's head in such a position that she couldn't look at it's brain. I had to get up again and do some bending over and jumping :dohh:
After the walk and a drink of very cold coke the bending and the jumping she finally got a look at it's brain and everything looks fab. 
Everything else looked absolutely fine and dandy. 

Unfortunately the sonograper could not tell me the sex. She did say that if i twisted her arm she would guess at girl, but then went on to say how she did a scan the other day. The lady was so desperate to find out what she was having as she had 4 girls and was hoping for a boy, She thought she could see girl bits but the baby was not in a great position so she called another sonographer in to double check, she to said girl but just as they were about to finish the baby got into a perfect position and they saw boy bits. :dohh: 

My DH has very kindly offered to book me a gender scan if i would like. I think i would like lol but i'm not sure :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Thanks girls for the honesty! I would rather hear it like it is.

Never- I have read that it could live up to 5 days but 3 days is more likely. I think on the documentary "The great sperm race" they said it was 3 days it could live in you. Im glad your giving us something to stalk. :haha: I think you already Ov as well specially with the signs you had over the weekend.

SBB- Yeah I saved the pic to my laptop. I think it was pretty funny. Kept me occupied for at least a half an hour. :haha: Im trying not to get overally excited but still have my hopes. :hugs: 

Wispy- I know the dreadful 2ww is killing me. You try not to think about it all day but it seems to always cross my mind. Im thinking of testing Monday. I could test Sunday but im kinda nervous. :haha: So if I wait that extra day maybe it would be ok. We will see what weekend boredom does to me though. Im really going to try and stretch it out though. :hugs:

Sparkle- can't wait to find out what team you have. :happydance:

Kel- Im super excited for you this weekend. A nice relaxing weekend in beautiful Maine might just do ya the trick. I will be thinking of you this weekend and crossing EVERYTHING you get it this time. And its a sticky bean! :hugs:

Dandy- How are you doing hunni? How long until your tests for your liver?

AFM- same symptoms as before. The backache is constant though and hurts to flip over in my sleep. I woke up early today bc I flipped over and had a shooting pain. My bbs aren't as sore as they have been but my nipples are killing me, just to brush up against them hurts. Im trying not to take any tylenol or anything for my back just in case. Temp jumped up a little again. But like you girls said, there are many promising charts and end up in BFN. So still hoping but not totally sure yet....well I wont be until I see BFP. :haha:

:hi: how is everyone else doing?


----------



## TntArs06

sparkle05 said:


> Hello ladies :hugs:
> 
> Oh my word what a scan :dohh: Baby was very very naughty lol. At one point we had to stop the scan and go out for a walk and come back and start again :dohh: Baby would not keep it body still and had it's head in such a position that she couldn't look at it's brain. I had to get up again and do some bending over and jumping :dohh:
> After the walk and a drink of very cold coke the bending and the jumping she finally got a look at it's brain and everything looks fab.
> Everything else looked absolutely fine and dandy.
> 
> Unfortunately the sonograper could not tell me the sex. She did say that if i twisted her arm she would guess at girl, but then went on to say how she did a scan the other day. The lady was so desperate to find out what she was having as she had 4 girls and was hoping for a boy, She thought she could see girl bits but the baby was not in a great position so she called another sonographer in to double check, she to said girl but just as they were about to finish the baby got into a perfect position and they saw boy bits. :dohh:
> 
> My DH has very kindly offered to book me a gender scan if i would like. I think i would like lol but i'm not sure :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wow that is alot of things to do to get baby sparkle to move around. I think you should go get a gender scan. Specially if DH is saying he would get you one. So sweet!:flower: But really would like you to get a scan so we can see what your having! :haha::flower:


----------



## kelster823

DAM Spark--- I was hoping for an answer today but glad the baby is doing fine

Linny- oh how I BET you guys are so excited to finally SEE the baby

SBB-- question- clomid did it make your CM WET????????? I have been nothing but WET for the last couple of days>> no sign of creamy stuff at all???? and I am not planning on seeing a O CD14- who me? right.. thank would be a miracle in itself...LOL

Celtic- yep LOL I say they will come.. LOL how are you doing?

Wispy sorry you feel crappy but that is a good thing

Tnt- thaks hun-- i will just have the time of my life but your temps look FAB FAB FAB FAB.. if it were me I would be testing already.. I am a POAS=oholic.. LOL


----------



## AJThomas

Well i now have crosshairs so let the 2ww begin.


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> Well i now have crosshairs so let the 2ww begin.

oh how sweet it is...... can't wait to get there myself....


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sparkle Im glad baby is ok what an active little bub he or she is, bummer you did not get a better gender guess :flower:

TNT your symptoms sound so like mine before BFP FX for you how much longer till you test I will kick Mother nature in the ass if AF comes for you :haha::flower:


----------



## AJThomas

TNT your chart looks awesome!!

Its ok for now Kel but i know in about 5 days i'm gonna start going crazy.


----------



## sparkle05

Hi TNT, I'm going to do it :happydance: I have just booked a gender scan for 22nd september lol. DH cannot come to this one but my MIL nearly wet her pants when i asked her if she would like to come with me lol. 

I don't know why because it makes no difference to us what we are having but I really do want to know :blush: I want to paint the nursery and get everything ready for my little sparkle.

I'm still saying girl though lol :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I see your having some very promising symptoms at the moment. Fingers crossed for you :hugs::hugs: I had extreme backache before my BFP but didn't think much of it at the time. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> SBB-- question- clomid did it make your CM WET????????? I have been nothing but WET for the last couple of days>> no sign of creamy stuff at all???? and I am not planning on seeing a O CD14- who me? right.. thank would be a miracle in itself...LOL

I did have some wet CM, was VERY white but quite wet while I was actually taking them, then think it went wet. I can't remember!! Wet is good though cos the clomid leaves a lot of people dry so if you've got it, make the most of it!! :haha: 

Sparkle I really wanted to know!!! :dohh: But I am just glad bubs is all ok... Let us know what you decide about the gender scan... ETA Yay you booked it :happydance: 

AJ fingers crossed for you this cycle :D 

x x x


----------



## Linny

:( Awwwwww Sparkle, I really wanted to know what you were having. What a cheeky monkey little sparkle is, maybe you'll have your hands full with this one.......:haha:

:yipee: glad you booked a gender scan though, very nice of Jack. Is he coming round to the idea 'Eric' may be more like an 'Erica'?? :D

Oooh I can't wait for mine now :yipee: :yipee:

SBB....When did you feel proper movement from Jesus?

Tnt....No way trying to get hopes up but I had really sore nipples before my :bfp: It was right after I ovulated though and only bothered me for a day but they felt like they were chapped almost! Oooh not long to wait :hugs:

Never....are you ss or are you trying not to drive yourself mad??


----------



## nevertogether

good afternoon ladies! :hi:

tnt - i'm with kel on this one. i would have tested already. your chart looks unmistakeably :bfp:! :test: hehe, j/k hun.

celtic - thanks for the help. i hope you are right and we still have a chance!

sbb - thank you :hugs: i didn't temp. it's not driving me too batty, but it definitely made the trip very relaxing.

sparkle - awww how sweet if your hubby!! sorry you couldn't find out, but i hope you get to!!

linny - i'm not SS so to speak. every once in a while i will think hmm but then i will tell myself i've had that in the 2WW before and that's the end of that. also since i don't know what DPO i am it's hard for me to even know if that could be a symptom this early on :shrug: so i'm in limbo!

hi wispy! :welcome: we miss you honey, but glad to know that :baby: is letting you know it's there!

aj - yay for OV! :yipee: lots and lots of :dust:

kel - bring on that OV girl!!! go get it!!

so i got a fortune cookie today that said something within you brings good health, hah. i of course read way into it and thought :baby: with good health.. :haha:


----------



## sparkle05

Linny said:


> :( Awwwwww Sparkle, I really wanted to know what you were having. What a cheeky monkey little sparkle is, maybe you'll have your hands full with this one.......:haha:
> 
> :yipee: glad you booked a gender scan though, very nice of Jack. Is he coming round to the idea 'Eric' may be more like an 'Erica'?? :D
> 
> Oooh I can't wait for mine now :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> SBB....When did you feel proper movement from Jesus?
> 
> Tnt....No way trying to get hopes up but I had really sore nipples before my :bfp: It was right after I ovulated though and only bothered me for a day but they felt like they were chapped almost! Oooh not long to wait :hugs:
> 
> Never....are you ss or are you trying not to drive yourself mad??

Hi linny, i think we will have our hands full lol as soon as baby sparkle played up i said it has to be another girl. Ella was a handful OMG she was.
I think jack is coming round to the idea that he is wrong lol. But you never know. I think that's whats making me want another scan you know. I know I'm right and i want everyone to know it :blush: Jack says lets leave it as a surprise now, but i cant lol.

Cant wait for Monday linny. I think your team pink :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Linny

:rofl: well i hope for your sake your right hun, I can imagine you'll NEVER live it down if little sparkle is infact an 'Eric' :D

My sister is convinced its a boy :shrug: she's always right apparently, but me, I'm thinking girl too! Either way I'm very happy :D


----------



## SBB

Linny said:


> SBB....When did you feel proper movement from Jesus?

I felt one kick about 15weeks and then constantly from 16 weeks, could see them from the outside about 18 weeks I think! 

I think you're team :pink: too Linny! BTW we are _still_ waiting for a bump pic from you! Is it getting bigger yet? 

x x x


----------



## Linny

:rofl: so you are! I'm not very good at working out pics on my laptop but when OH gets home I'l get him to put one on!

Erm...I would say I look pregnant to those that know but strangers would maybe not notice. I did have a growth spurt about a week ago but nothing really since!

Not felt any kicks yet either :( Had bubbles a couple of times but nothing else!!


----------



## SBB

It will come Linny! It's great when it does :D 

I thought I was starting to look more pregnant and then I saw my friends mum who I haven't seen in years, I told her and she said 'i look like that after a big dinner!' and couldn't believe I was 5 1/2 months! 

Ah well by the end we'll be huge no doubt! 

X x x


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi girls :hi:

TNT when you gonna test, you HAVE to you know! It looks great your chart...:thumbup:

SBB and Linny, wish I could fast forward to where you two are now, how amazing to see your baby!.....right now I am taking it one day at a time, and when I feel crampy, nauseaus I am grateful cos that means it's probably ok. Saw counsellor today, she said she will get me a scan when I want. I am thinking at about 8 weeks if everything is still ok. Had last scan at 7, so bad memories there, and 6 seems a bit early. The thought of a scan terrifies me actually, one day at a time.....:wacko: :coffee::sleep:

How is everyone else? Good luck Kell, go for it! :flower:

For all the 2 Week waiters....:dust: it would be great to see some BFPs around here!


----------



## SBB

I can understand why you're nervous Lucy :hugs: 8 weeks would be a good time, should look like a proper baby blob by then! 

X x x


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks SBB, thought so too. Would be so happy to see a blob with a heartbeat, never even seen a blob before! :flower:


----------



## SBB

Keeping everything crossed that all goes well and you get to see your first blob! :D 

PMA!!! 

X x x


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks SBB :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey guys

kel - im fine...just waiting to reach my cd 70's so i can start thinking about when im gonna Ov...i may have lost 2 kg :happydance: but am going away on sat for a night, so might put it back on :blush: hope not


----------



## kelster823

ahh WHAT Dandy????????

WTH is this?


> just waiting to reach my cd 70's

:rofl:

you had a nice lil temp rise there girl... MAYBE just MAYBE an O for ya..l that would be awesome.. hope you got some :sex: in


----------



## dandybrush

haha i have none of my regular oving symptoms...and it did this to me last time...im thinking nope its a fake :) when i ov i get lots of ewcm like all week, and sore nipples...i got nada...

tnt - i go for my next blood test at the end of this month so just keep waiting :coffee:


----------



## kelster823

ahh no way Dandy you are not gonna have ANOTHER long cycle....I bet ya!!!


----------



## dandybrush

golly gosh i hope you're right!! better get some :sex: in last one was about 3 days ago :blush:


----------



## kelster823

umm yep I certainly would.. :winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

;):haha:


----------



## SBB

Yeh dandy get :sex: woohoo!! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

:thumbup: will do....:blush: i tried to erm excite him this morning...i woke him up and we :sex: but he was to tired to finish :blush: :haha: so might have to try again tonight


----------



## kelster823

ooh no he HAS to finish.. :rofl: 

:hi: SBB!!!!! hows it go?


I am all packed and ready to leave tomorrow at noon!!!!! all my family but us are already there or have left and are on the road up... grr I WISH I had off tomorrow :( but I gotta save some days JUST IN CASE I need to go to the doctors...


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: lol

how long u going away for kel? werent u just on a holiday?


----------



## SBB

I'm shit kell. We have been invaded by huge spiders. There have been 3 today alone and I hate them :( 

Other than that I'm fine! 

Hope you have a great time in Maine :D 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

yep we JUST got back from vacation on July 24th -- went from July 10th to the 24th now we leave exactly two months later :lol: we are only going from Friday to Monday- short weekend.. it will be a 5 to 5 1/2 hr drive for us--so not to bad.. :) 

we MIGHT try to head out to Indiana in Oct to go to a football game but we would HAVE to fly..., that is a 15 hour drive and ummm to long for just a weekend trip to see a college football game


----------



## kelster823

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW spiders.. I hate spiders.. especially HUGE ones


----------



## dandybrush

:argh: i hate spiders too...or any bugs that are big :argh:


----------



## SBB

Yep I think that about sums it up dandy! Any big bugs... But spiders are defo the worst!! 

Night girls x x x


----------



## dandybrush

night sbb :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Nite SBB!!!! talk with a tad bit tomorrow.....

looking forward to seeing my temps for the AM.... DAM PLEASE LET THIS CRAP WORK


worst thing is I gotta take EVERYTHING with me... BBT- Ovacue- Pre-seed- OPKs----


----------



## dandybrush

fxed for you kel


----------



## kelster823

thanks Dandy.. :hugs: as I am for you 

OK i gotta get din din and get ready for OPENING NIGHT OF NFL FOOTBALL

the season has offically begun.... you ladies have never been thru a football season with me yet.. oh lordy lordy i feel horrible for you... either Mondays or Tuesdays I may come in- in a stinkin' mood-- it all depends on how my Cowboys did the day before


----------



## dandybrush

haha ok have fun

im off to see some of our football tomorrow night :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

TNT - Um hunny are you having a fever cuz if you arent WOW!!!!!! When are you testing?

Kel - I know you asked SBB but I am going answer you! LOL....Clomid made me have more CM but not the good kind. I always felt wet but if I rubbed it between my fingers it was kinda pasty....so I started on the robitussin to thin it out....After that I started feeling like I was weeing myself it was coming out so thin....LOL...sorry TMI but I wanted to explain it to you....bottom line is clomid CAN cause hostile cm. Have fun in Maine!!!!!! Looks like we are going through this football season together...I am from miami hence a miami fan! I know they have been horriblel but I have loyalty. We played you guys in preseason this year!!! They are playing chicago on NOvember 18th which is Brads team so we are going over for the game. I CANT WAIT!

Sparkle - Oh so excited to find out! I am voting team pink!

SBB - have you moved yet???? I cant remember if you sold your house or not....gosh, I feel so out of it!!! Totally arachnaphobic...couldnt do with the spider visits.

Dandy - fxed you Ov well BEFORE cd70....I am think yesterday as there was a nice spike this morning!

AFM - busy busy busy trying to catch up from being away last week! I have booked a pre-ttc vacation to Mexico for my birthday week! It works out perfectly....we go on vacation, I come back have my period and then!!!! BAM...I am on the rollercoaster again!


----------



## TntArs06

OH my goodness! There was a TON of pages. You girls have been super chatty tonight! :hugs:

AJ- FX for you hunni. 2ww is just awful. It has drove me insane this cycle! :haha:

Kel- If I dont talk to you before you leave, have a WONDERFUL time and GET THAT EGGIE! The Pre-seed will DEF be a plus. My CM is very little. I saw a video of what CM should be and errm ya mine was NO WHERE near that. :haha: So the pre-seed really helps me cuz I got dried up a little. Good luck this weekend and have a blast and your in your lucky place. Get it girl!! :hugs:

Never- I wish I knew what DPO you were on too so we could SS with you. What CD are you on? Maybe you can guess-tah-mate when AF should arrive. :dohh: 

Linny, SBB, Celtic, Sparkle, Wispy- Im thinken some baby bump pics is in need! :haha: Just sayen!! Gives us girls more hope to be like you.:hugs:

Lucy- im thinking maybe tomorrow if my temps are up still. 

Dandy- YEAY :happydance: on the weight loss. Anything is better than nothing hunni. Ive only lost bout 8 lbs in a month but I like to eat good food. Not really fast food but I love me some good quality food! :haha: So its hard for me to lose weight fast.

PS- I HATE SPIDERS!!!!! I had a few brown recluse ones lay eggs in me and I have a hole in my thigh where there is no muscle and near my elbow. I had to get an anti-venom shot to make it go away. Ughh I feel for you. They creep me out.

AFM- Okay girls I bought some EPT diggies. I splurged sense I "might" test in the AM. I will only test if my temps are still high tomorrow. Im really nervous though. :haha: kinda sad I know. I definitely feel diff in this 2ww than ever before. So :shrug: I hope you girls have a great day tomorrow. Im going to bed late cause OH just had to buy a 55inch flat screen and surround sound and HAS to put it together now....:haha: So im super tired. Night girls! Talk to you in AM!


----------



## nevertogether

can't wait to see what the test reveals! :yipee: i think i will test september 18 still. if i O'ed CD21 then that will be 10DPO if i O'ed CD17 that will be 14DPO :)


----------



## Lucy1973

Ooh exciting TNT and Never.....:hugs:

Kell have a great hol and hope you catch the egg. :flower:

Dandy, get busy lol :hugs: 
:dust:


----------



## dandybrush

:shock:tnt you had a spider lay eggs in you :argh:

omg thats frightening!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies havent been on here for a few days still no idea if iu ov d or what:shrug: had a tiny goey blob of orangy // redish cm a few days ago then nothing until yest when had a tiny streak of pinky brown cm when i wiped then again nothing after it:shrug: cramps have ran away too


----------



## kelster823

Good morning gals.. :hi:

Lindsey I CANNOT believe your doctor will prescribe you provera to induce your AF.. or at least maybe try some natrual progestrone cream sweetie.... it just worries me because it is not healthy not to shed your uterus...

TnT- cant wait to see you temps today.. wooo hooooo

AFM- I am ready to get the F outta here.. gonna miss my doggies but ya always need a break once in a while... :) temps are steady- which I like- no major spikes or drops and my Ovacue gave me the highest reading so far....

ok gotta start work REALLY early today...

TTYL


----------



## SBB

ttcbaby117 said:


> SBB - have you moved yet???? I cant remember if you sold your house or not....gosh, I feel so out of it!!! Totally arachnaphobic...couldnt do with the spider visits.

Hey TTC :wave: Nope not moved yet, but we have accepted an offer :happydance: 

This is our house btw: https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-27237031.html you can have a nosey at the pics. It's not as nice as we would have made it if we were staying but it's cool given we did it quickly/cheaply! 

Your holiday sounds fab! :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

TntArs06 said:


> Linny, SBB, Celtic, Sparkle, Wispy- Im thinken some baby bump pics is in need! :haha: Just sayen!! Gives us girls more hope to be like you.:hugs:

Ok here's my latest: 
24 weeks: 

https://i52.tinypic.com/2m6wv7p.jpg

24+4 weeks: 

https://i55.tinypic.com/24b55hu.jpg





TntArs06 said:


> PS- I HATE SPIDERS!!!!! I had a few brown recluse ones lay eggs in me and I have a hole in my thigh where there is no muscle and near my elbow. I had to get an anti-venom shot to make it go away. Ughh I feel for you. They creep me out.

Erm that is sick!! If a spider laid eggs in my ear or something I think I'd have to chop my head off!!! :haha: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

hee hee hee I was nosey and YEP it is very you.. NICE PLACE!!!!!

BTW- I dreamt last nite SBB that you headed to the States and we were hanging out and having a good time.. No bubba though.. Just you, me and someone else I can't remember who.. LOL weird HUH???

THAT IS ONE HECK OF A BUMPIE BUMP. so cute


----------



## SBB

Lindsey I hope that spotting was some sort of implantation bleeding! Or at least AF on her way so you can get this ridiculous cycle over with! 

Kell I am crossing EVERYTHING that the clomid works for you!! And I hope you are going to have a great chilled out weekend :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> BTW- I dreamt last nite SBB that you headed to the States and we were hanging out and having a good time.. No bubba though.. Just you, me and someone else I can't remember who.. LOL weird HUH???

Lol that would be fun! You know now you've mentioned it I had a dream we were hanging out too! I can't remember where though... Weird :wacko: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> BTW- I dreamt last nite SBB that you headed to the States and we were hanging out and having a good time.. No bubba though.. Just you, me and someone else I can't remember who.. LOL weird HUH???
> 
> Lol that would be fun! You know now you've mentioned it I had a dream we were hanging out too! I can't remember where though... Weird :wacko:
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

:rofl: to funny.. I do remember you getting into a car to drive somewhere and it was definitely here cause the steering wheel was on the CORRECT SIDE :lol:


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> :rofl: to funny.. I do remember you getting into a car to drive somewhere and it was definitely here cause the steering wheel was on the CORRECT SIDE :lol:

You mean the WRONG side of course!! :haha: 

x x x


----------



## Linny

Ooooh SBB I love your house :D Mine is such a state compared to that, though we are trying to do a room at a time!

Also WOW your bump has got BIG since those last pics, so the last couple of weeks you must have really popped out. I can't believe your friends mum didn't think you looked pregnant!!!!!

As for my bump pic, its coming I promise......:D OH didn't get home till half 8 last night and I think after a 14 hour day he would have told me to piss off if I'd asked him to put a pic on. He's doing the same today but I will try myself. Its very tiny compared to your though :D

Kel...have a fab trip mrs jetsetter, hopefully you'l come back as TWO????!! :hugs:

Hey dandy hun, the month is flying by so it'l be no time at all till your next blood test!

TTC...wahoo for getting back on the rollercoaster :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> You mean the WRONG side of course


ahhhh nope :haha: :haha:

Thanks Linny!!! the weather looks BEAUTIFUL for tomorrow so we'll hit the beach in the AM and the reception starts at 4pm....


----------



## AJThomas

Have a great time Kel!

SBB that is DEFINITELY a team blue bump, cant wait to see Linny's so i can take a guess at wat it is:haha:

AFM, i had to wee 5 times last night! I didnt have a lot of water or anything, cant think of anything different i did so i dont know what that's all about. Of course i'm hoping it has some significance but i think its too early for symptoms anyway so i dunno. Guess i'll have to watch and see if it keeps up or not and if i get any other symptoms.


----------



## SBB

Hope it's a symptom AJ! I'm getting better in the night now, only 2-3 times :haha: But I do go to the loo in the daytime, then literally 3 minutes later I need to go again! I swear it's baby jesus kicking me right in the bladder! 

x x x


----------



## AJThomas

^I know its really annoying but so worth it eh?!

TNT where are you? I'm dying to stalk you this morning!


----------



## kelster823

yep give it some time AJ!!!

welp my blood tests results are back.. guess what???? NORMAL LH- 5.7 and FSH 5.1.. my testostrone was a TAD bit high but not enough to place me with PCOS-- normal is between 60-82 mine was 89... 

FSH is often used as a gauge of ovarian reserve. In general, under 6 is excellent,

On Day 3, normal LH values are between 3 and 10 mIU/mL

GREAT unexplained


----------



## SBB

Annoying you haven't got answers but it is good news that you don't have pcos. 

It will happen hun, another clomid baby will be made!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Annoying you haven't got answers but it is good news that you don't have pcos.
> 
> It will happen hun, another clomid baby will be made!!
> 
> X x x

:hugs: I hope so hun I hope so... I just texted my SIL- she said the same thing.. then what the hell is wrong with us??? :lol: :lol: 

I will admit I am VERY HAPPY no PCOS which I REALLY REALLY thought I had


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB, Kel - Um i think you were hanging out with me!!! LOL

SBB - Oh I just love your pics! Such a cute bump! Your house is lovely, I love the stove!!!!

Kel - that is great news on your tests though I am sure you wanted to hear something definite. I have a sneaking suspicion that the clomid will work for you! have fun in Maine and get in your BDing!

Aj - nice symptom! I hope this is it!

AFM - well day 2 of af and I must say it is so much lighter than it used to be and only one day of cramping which is awesome! It used to be really heavy and painful!


----------



## TntArs06

OMG!!!!! I just tested and :bfp: If I still had to pee I would keep peeing on those things! I can barely type right now! Is it possible for a false pos at 10DPO? It turned really fast too.
OMG OMG OMG


----------



## TntArs06

AJ- could be a symptom! eeeeeekkkk I sure hope so. 

Kel- I am soo excited you do not have PCOS! That is fab news to start your weekend. Have a wonderful time.

SBB- I just LOOOOVE your pic! So cute! Thank you

TTC- I had a light period too! Isn't it great? Gosh I loved it not being as heavy as normal and my cramping wasn't as bad!


----------



## kelster823

Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa tnt i see a positive pg test

omg congrats i just knew it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!! OMG TNT! I'm so excited for you, congrats!! That is just awesome!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

thats 15 bfps we've had so far although not all of them have been sticky, we need to do a list with all the members and all the bfps to see what our ratio is like, 15 out of how many.

15 bfps in 7 months, thats some really nice stats! Thats like 2 per month! Those are good averages, lets hope we can keep it up!


----------



## TntArs06

Thank you girls! My temp was still high today but lower than yesterday so I tested anyways. :haha: I go to get blood work today. OMG I just can't believe it


----------



## kelster823

I am just THRILLED for you!! you so deserve this :hugs:

pictures you have PG test PICS????


----------



## ttcbaby117

TNT OMG....that is so awesome! WOW! I cant believe it! I just knew it when I saw that temp yesterday! wonderful news hun, way to start the weekend!


----------



## kelster823

DAMMIT I wanted to see photos before I left.. grrrrrrrr 

well congrats again... 

PEACE OUT.... talk to ya all on Monday at some point!!!!


----------



## xcharx

CONGRATULATIONS TNT 

whoop whoop!! X


----------



## Lucy1973

TNT thats great news I just knew it! 
:dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Excellent! You can't get a false positive, so you are well and truly up the duff!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

CONGRATS TNT!!! :yipee:


----------



## nevertogether

girls i feel like absolute poop today :cry:


----------



## Lucy1973

Oh no, why do you feel like that? Is it the evil hormones...or did something happen. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

well, i had a PT test i did really good on. felt fine going into work and then at work 10:00amish i got a awful headache and now i've been sneezing all day (i never ever sneeze, seriously) and have a scratchy throat and burning eyes. hoping it doesn't get worse. i hate being sick!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

congrats tnt!


----------



## SBB

Oh my god TNT congratulations!! How friggin exciting :wohoo: 

No way a false positive if it was clear!! Post us a photo pleeeeeease!! 

So happy for you!!! :happydance: 

Never :hugs: what's wrong hun? It's totally normal to be feeling down at this stage in the 2ww... Not nice though :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh I see you're actually ill not just down! Aw hope you feel better :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Lucy1973

Never :hugs:

Take care of yourself, hope you aren't gonna get sick! :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

thanks girls :hugs: i'm really not too wrapped up in the 2WW just yet. i've convinced myself we didn't catch the egg and now that i feel like crap, haha. takes my mind off of it even more! we're supposed to check out a wine fest in bad durkheim tomorrow. it was really fun last year. hope it makes me feel better!


----------



## Lucy1973

How lovely, I am sure it will make you feel better! :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG 

OMG

Congratulations TNT, :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Fantasic news :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

NEVER, i hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

KELSTER, enjoy your holiday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

SBB, love the pictures of the bump :hugs: Your house looks lovely. :hugs::hugs:

Hi linny :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am getting ready to watch the very last big brother :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## nevertogether

oh don't spoil it sparkle! i get to watch them later than everyone thanks to our military tv. britney was my favorite because she was from my home state! 

welshie is going to be so happy to see another september :bfp:!


----------



## dandybrush

wow girls you were chatty overnight :coffee: 

i'll have to catch up later im off to the airport now for our night away :) :wave:


----------



## Linny

Wahooooooooooooo

CONGRATS TNT!!!!!!!!

Oh I'm soooooooo happy for you, you deserve this sooooooo much :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Never...so sorry your feeling poo poo! Hope you wake up feeling better tomorrow :hugs:

Lucy...I had an early scan at 8weeks due to spotting and I saw a very clear blob and heartbeat so i would recommend then :hugs:

:wave: Sparkle :D

:wave: Dandy :D


----------



## TntArs06

Thank you girls! Im just sooo confused right now and want to CRY!!!

So me being the anxious one I am went to dr. Just got back and blood test was NEGATIVE! I did another pee test (with diff pee) before I left and it was Positive. I just got home and did another pee test from a different box and it is positive! With mid day pee....So I have no clue what is going on. Can anyone explain this to me? I was all excited to get the blood test and when she told me neg my heart dropped and tears built up. What do you think is going on?

I will catch up once I become sane again! :haha:


----------



## Lucy1973

I don't understand TNT. If a pee test is positive so many times you are preg? Doc must have made a mistake somehow. I don't understand either.....you MUST be preg! Hope you can get confirmation soon..what did Doc say? How can you get a positive pee test if you aren't preg? :wacko::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Lucy1973 said:


> I don't understand TNT. If a pee test is positive so many times you are preg? Doc must have made a mistake somehow. I don't understand either.....you MUST be preg! Hope you can get confirmation soon..what did Doc say? How can you get a positive pee test if you aren't preg? :wacko::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I was told that the HCG might not be in my blood yet. But the nurse said there was no numbers in my blood test. My dr is in Jordan (Iraq or something) until October. So the nurse said to wait two weeks. That is like going through 2ww all over again. I have no clue. 3 positive test on EPT digitals that said pregnant. :shrug::wacko::saywhat:


----------



## nevertogether

that is so weird! :shock:


----------



## AJThomas

^I agree, i dont get it! The blood test should be more sensitive than the pee test so if the pee test says positive the blood test should be even clearer.........


----------



## Lucy1973

I agree, blood tests are more sensitive? If you got a positive pee test, you have got hcg in your pee, and that is because you are preg! You can't get a BFP if you aren't preg, particularly on so many different tests! Somehow the doc/nurse must have messed up! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

did you take in your positive test with you? maybe that will make them get to the bottom of it!


----------



## SBB

TNT you are clearly pregnant. You don't get that many positives, especially digitals if you're not! 

My understanding is that blood shows up the hcg first. So bloods should def be positive. But I may be wrong! Sounds like some sort of cock up to me, try not to worry :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i'm with SBB! digitals do NOT lie! your doctors are iffy!


----------



## TntArs06

Well I went and got another blood test and waiting for the results. Something wasn't sitting right so I made calls to my dr in town. I had to see my VA dr first and clearly something wasn't right so I called my dr in town and she said that was fishy and told me to come in. So she wants to see what the numbers are. So now I wait! :dohh:

Thank you so much girls for your support through this. Im going insane. :haha:


----------



## SBB

I don't blame you it's so confusing! When will you get the results? 

X x x


----------



## Lucy1973

I don't blame you TNT. You should be celebrating, but through their mistake you are going through another wait, not fair! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Ok they just called me and my numbers are at 34. I am in fact PREGNANT! BUT they want me to come in Monday and get my blood tested again to see if they rise. Gonna be a nerve racking weekend.


----------



## SBB

Yay!!! So glad otherwise that would be seriously weird!! 

Aw congrats hun! Now chill out and celebrate at the weekend, they'll go up at the next test... 

:happydance: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

What has your OH said?! Is she really excited? 

X x x


----------



## Lucy1973

Thank goodness! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now you can relax and have a good weekend! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Try not to worry TNT, i'm sure the test on Monday will just confirm what we all know already, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## TntArs06

OK im going to try and put a picture up. I tried before and it didn't work.....:haha:


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - theres been many cases when a blood test said negative at first but then said positive =) glad you got it done again & its now confirmed it even more =) 
never - hope ya not coming down with a cold! Lol ive got a runny nose, think its the maca, it started pretty much as soon as I started taking the maca lol
I dunno if its the maca but lately ive had no patience!! Ppl seem to be annoying me quicker then usual Lol... 
Heyloo to all the other ladies =) x


----------



## sparkle05

Hello everyone :hugs::hugs:

TNT, I had a similar experience with my son 17 years ago. I didn't find out until 16 weeks as he wouldn't show up. The doctors cannot explain it. I had 9 negative pregnancy tests and 4 negative blood tests. When he did eventually show up they tried to say that i must of just conceived so they scanned me and there he was all 16 weeks of him lol. I don't think i have ever seen a doctor look so shocked :dohh::dohh: 

There had to of been some kind of error with the bloods that they did take but i will never know what lol.

Hello to all the other ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope you feel better never :hugs::hugs:

I am off to mums for my breakfast so will catch you all later :happydance:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi AJ :hi:sorry didn't say hi yet :flower: FX for your BFP in a week! 

TNT pics of tests!!! :kiss:

Dandy FX to a nice big eggy soon! :hugs::hugs:

Lindsey how you doing? :flower:

Hi Char and sparkle :hi:

I am supposed to be doing school work right now, but am avoiding it already....:wacko:


----------



## nevertogether

why me and my friends do what we do.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFKT9uB3b8s

9/11/2001. 10th grade chemistry class is when the planes hit the towers. i know you can appreciate this kel, TNT... love you all :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lucy1973 said:


> Hi AJ :hi:sorry didn't say hi yet :flower: FX for your BFP in a week!
> 
> TNT pics of tests!!! :kiss:
> 
> Dandy FX to a nice big eggy soon! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Lindsey how you doing? :flower:
> 
> Hi Char and sparkle :hi:
> 
> I am supposed to be doing school work right now, but am avoiding it already....:wacko:

still waiting but just got told off by my mum lol says the more i think n stress about it the more it will be delayed


----------



## Lucy1973

Lindsey hope the Maca does the job soon for you! :flower:

Never....:hugs::hugs::hugs: from the UK :hugs: We are thinking of you guys today. :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you lucy, that really means a lot! more than you will ever know! i lost friends in this war, and it's days like these that make me remember why we are doing what we do. :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

You guys do an amazing job, I don't know how you do such a tough job, but thank goodness you do. Everyone over here remembers where they were on 9/11, its like a nightmare, and we pray nothing like this ever happens again. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> why me and my friends do what we do.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFKT9uB3b8s
> 
> 9/11/2001. 10th grade chemistry class is when the planes hit the towers. i know you can appreciate this kel, TNT... love you all :hugs:

i cn remeber that day like yesterday went home for my lunch and saw the 2nd tower fall thought it was a film or soemthing at first then realised it wasnt went back to school and were all called into a whole school asembly and were told about it then sent home r.i.p to all those who lost there lifes that day:(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Lucy1973 said:


> Lindsey hope the Maca does the job soon for you! :flower:
> 
> Never....:hugs::hugs::hugs: from the UK :hugs: We are thinking of you guys today. :flower:

i know the macca is doning something as the acheyness and craos are so much worse then they have been they just keep disapearing tho:shrug:


----------



## Linny

Never....that video just moved me to tears! Its like lucy and Lindsay said we all remember where we were that day.........thinking of you x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woooop sorry for the tmi but just had yet another streak of blood in my cm:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG never - I remember this day like it was yesterday, I was listening to the radio in my car on my way to work, (Newly out of college and going to my first job)....I hear that a plane hitone tower and the commentator thought it was some newbie pilot who messed up. I get into work and hear it isa terrorist attack and everyone is in the conference room watching as the towers are on fire and eventually go down. My office immediately gets shut down cuz we share a bldg. with all the communication portals for the SE United States. It was a scary feeling not knowing if there were more attacks planned and if in fact they were coming to try and bomb the communication sites! They sent us all home a few hours later, once we got everything off of our file servers and duplicated somewhere else. OF course I couldnt get home (my parents house, b/c I lived alone at the time) because they closed all the highways, so I went to my girlfriends house and slept there that night. I know I have said this to you before but....Thank you to you and all of your fellow soldiers for what you do to keep us safe.


----------



## TntArs06

I can't seem to load the pictures. Every time I click the mountain thing for pics it wants me to put in a URL addy. Hmm :dohh:

Never- I reminded everyday of when that happened. I was in my first semester of college and crying so hard when I saw it. I was already thinking about joining the Air Force and after that happened I HAD to join. Like it was my calling. I am so grateful for the freedom you guys provide. I wish I could have stayed in...but God didn't want me to stay in I guess. I am grateful for my country and our US soliders. I have so much honor and pride for them. Thank you!


----------



## TntArs06

sparkle05 said:


> Hello everyone :hugs::hugs:
> 
> TNT, I had a similar experience with my son 17 years ago. I didn't find out until 16 weeks as he wouldn't show up. The doctors cannot explain it. I had 9 negative pregnancy tests and 4 negative blood tests. When he did eventually show up they tried to say that i must of just conceived so they scanned me and there he was all 16 weeks of him lol. I don't think i have ever seen a doctor look so shocked :dohh::dohh:
> 
> There had to of been some kind of error with the bloods that they did take but i will never know what lol.
> 
> Hello to all the other ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope you feel better never :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am off to mums for my breakfast so will catch you all later :happydance:

I just saw this....

OMG I would go insane if that happened to me. This story is like the show "I didn't know I was pregnant." Then one day your in labor. That is crazy. I would go crazy :wacko:


----------



## Lucy1973

How you feeling now TNT? :hugs:

Is your AF starting Lindsey? xxxx


----------



## TntArs06

Lucy- Im doing okay. The backpain and cramping is worse...BBs are really sore and got a bad headache today. But doing okay. How are you feeling hunni?

Lindsey- Looks like AF might be showing for you! YEAY! Now you can start fresh!


----------



## Lucy1973

TNT, I am trying to chill out, but still nervous, whenever symptoms come and go it worries me a bit even though that's normal. Whenever I rush around too much I come over all funny and have to sit down, but BBS are not as sore. :hugs:

Lindsey hope it's your AF! :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

tnt congratulations :happydance: :happydance: sorry for being so late, i was away for 2 days :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies still no af and no cramps atm neither:shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey any AF yet??

Tnt :hugs:

never :hugs: :hugs: :flower: for all that you do :)

still no Ov...not expecting it soon anyways :dohh: so spent the night in sydney (had to fly down) for our football game our team lost :cry: My sister and her partner are sooo annoying :cry: and they kept talking about TTC and all that i just wanted to scream ARRHHHH :( thats my whinge...am really stressing atm that they will fall pg first :cry: i think i will be devastated

oh btw SBB congrats on being team blue :) i just realised


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: lindsey patience :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Never I agree with everyone you do a great job and we're all grateful. I was watching a programme about it last night and it was just so awful and sad :( 

Lindsey I hope you get AF soon. If not in 3/4 days I'd test just in case it's implantation bleeding... You never know! 

TNT just wait you'll feel a lot worse!! Of course it's well worth it though :happydance: 

Poor Dandy I so feel for you about your sister :hugs: I am keeping EVERYTHING crossed that you beat her to it! I know it will be so hard if she announces she's pregnant before you. I can't really offer advice but was in the same position with my best friend (which obviously isn't as bad at all) but I sort of know what you're going through so if you need to rant about her I'm here :hugs: 

Hey everyone else, hope you're all ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

my last test was 13th august and was a few days b4 that that we last dtd as my bv cam back thne the thrush came back then we got the lurgys:nope: i had a dream last night that ppl kept telling me to test as there was a chnace i could be preg so i did it for a joke as hadnt dtd for ages and it came up a bfp within seconds:haha: if only dreams were real


----------



## TntArs06

Lucy- I understand what you mean. How many weeks do you think you are? What are your numbers?

Dandy- Thank you hunni. Sorry your team lost but a nice little getaway is nice. Im sorry about your sister and her partner being so mean and not understanding of how you feel. That would make me mad as well. Not alot of people knew we were TTC and we kinda just kept it quiet. Why can't they do the same? I hope you OV soon and catch it. Isn't blood work in a few weeks? So you can get to the bottom of everything. :hugs: hunni!


----------



## SBB

Aw so you haven't done the deed for ages... Damn if only dreams did come true! Oh well I hope af comes soon then so you can get on with next cycle... 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Lindsey- I agree with SBB. Could have been implantation bleeding. I had a little spot in creamy cm. 

SBB- I have a feeling it will but as you said it is well worth it! :hugs: I went to bed at 12 and here it is 417 and im wide awake feeling kinda naucious so im drinking some sprite. :haha:


----------



## SBB

Wow TNT can't you sleep? All I do is sleep! :haha: 

Hope you don't get morning sickness too bad. I was kind of ok just felt sick 24 hours a day (still do but not all day) but that's better than actually throwing up all day! 

X x x


----------



## ticktock

oooh big congrats tnt, very happy for you!

Have been ntnp this cycle to take it easy as getting bit stressed and we've only gone and got our :bfp:

Can't believe it!

So thankful for maca and vit b which I think has def helped.

I'm about 14/15 dpo and didn't test early as was convinced af was gonna come especially yesterday as had af type cramps, is that normal?

Anyway hope everyone is well and can I be put on front page as a success story lol :flower:


----------



## SBB

Congrats ticktock! 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

il be joining you prego ladies christmas at the latest i WILL be preg by the time the years out


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Tick tock! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lindsey I really hope you are BFP before Christmas! :hugs:

Dandy when is your testing happening? Hope everything is looking good, FX for your BFP before Christmas also! :flower:

TNT I think I am 4.4 weeks preg today. I am going to the docs on Thursday but they won't test my numbers or anything. They don't do anything for you over here until you lose 3, apparently I am still low risk. :wacko: I did my spare test Friday and it came up so dark the control line was pale, so I def saw some progress since the first test (its my profile pic), I am finding work difficult cos very tired all the time. :sleep:

If I still have symptoms at 6 weeks preg I have got further than last time. 
Hope yours progresses nicely TNT, and you have a lovely healthy baby in May. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

not sure if i have ovd or not so ben wants to start temping for the rest of this cycle to see if we can catch the bugger


----------



## TntArs06

:hi: Ticktock....sure has been awhile! CONGRATS on your BFP hunni! :happydance::happydance: thats exciting news! Seems you kinda taken it easy got you through to a BFP.

Lucy- I really hope you get a full term baby! :hugs: I can't believe in the UK they consider you low risk. That is just crazy. Losing one is enough let alone three. Well looks like your signs are all there and the test is good. OH is making me test every morning until my blood work tomorrow. :haha: just to see the words. It definitely helps get you through I think.

SBB- IDK why I can't sleep. I was kind of looking forward to sleeping alot. I had really bad insomnia before TTC and during. I used to take meds for it but when we started TTC I stopped and went to natural remedies. Can't have those now so im just waiting for the sleepiness to kick in. :haha:

Linsey- that is a good way to think. Stay positive and it will happen! Temping will surely help figure things out and know where your at in your cycle!:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

TntArs06 said:


> :hi: Ticktock....sure has been awhile! CONGRATS on your BFP hunni! :happydance::happydance: thats exciting news! Seems you kinda taken it easy got you through to a BFP.
> 
> Lucy- I really hope you get a full term baby! :hugs: I can't believe in the UK they consider you low risk. That is just crazy. Losing one is enough let alone three. Well looks like your signs are all there and the test is good. OH is making me test every morning until my blood work tomorrow. :haha: just to see the words. It definitely helps get you through I think.
> 
> SBB- IDK why I can't sleep. I was kind of looking forward to sleeping alot. I had really bad insomnia before TTC and during. I used to take meds for it but when we started TTC I stopped and went to natural remedies. Can't have those now so im just waiting for the sleepiness to kick in. :haha:
> 
> Linsey- that is a good way to think. Stay positive and it will happen! Temping will surely help figure things out and know where your at in your cycle!:hugs:

hes been sat reading tcyof book and the stuff they say in there about stress and cycles is bang on with me:haha:


----------



## xcharx

Tick tock- congratulations! 
girls where on a roll :) 
x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tick huge congrats! how about that ntnp, i was thinking of trying that for my first cycle of trying but I am not sure my anxiety could handle just not thinking about it....any advice on how to ntnp when it is something you want so bad?


----------



## ticktock

hi everyone, thanks for your congrats.

ttcbaby, the only thing I didn't do was take opks, I still kept track of days and cm as just couldn't not really. But mentally I was ready for a break so think thats why I was more relaxed. Up until then I was same as you, I wouldn't have been able to handle the not knowing.
I actually thought I'd missed the eggie as we were camping when had the most ewcm so hadn't bd for 4 days before that so his swimmers must have been v determined! But did use preseed for first time which I think helped.

Tnt, we must be due near together! I've been having some cramps and backache too must just be everything adjusting I hope lol do feel quite sicky thought bleurgh

Just took another test which had a quite dark line and wasn't even v good pee so hoping thats good!


----------



## Linny

Congrats tick tock!!! 

I'm soooooo happy for you, wow this has been a good month so far, I hope it continues for everyone and then we can turn this into a maca preggo thread :haha:

Don't worry about the AF cramps, I had them from about 5dpo till I was around 6-7 weeks! They felt just like AF too so I was half expecting still to get her....but I didn't :D


----------



## nevertogether

congrats tick tock!


----------



## TntArs06

Ticktock- Ya we must be pretty close. I did one calculator thingy and it said 4 weeks 4 days. So we could be really close! 

SBB- I think a Maca BFP thread would be awesome. Then we all can be together still.

I haven't gone to the preg side of BnB. I heard its scary. :haha: women fighten in stuff. Must be the hormones. Im still waiting to see my numbers tomorrow and then it may just set in all the way! OH got a plaster thing for the baby bump. Looks odd to me but kinda cool.:hugs:

Still haven't napped or anything today. Been up sense 3am. :dohh: I read that insomnia is pretty common in the begining stages....so im waiten for for the nappen stage now. :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx sbb, tnt :wave: 

oct 1 is when im due for my blood test :argh:

yes im glad i know my sister is TTC so if it happens first least im kinda prepared...but i just wish they would not carry on about it :dohh: 

lindsey i too will be pg before/by christmas...gosh i hope so


----------



## nevertogether

TNT i am so happy for you! i have been sick all weekend :( ready for it to be over!


----------



## dandybrush

tick tock :happydance: congratulations!! 

another BFP :dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

Dandy- Oct 1st is my bday! Its a good day let me tell ya so I bet there will be good news! :hugs: Being prepared is always best. I think thats why I have such bad anxiety cause I always think the worst first just to prepare myself I guess.

Never- Thank you hunni. Just hopen for higher numbers tomorrow. Do you have the flu? Im sorry your sick...could this be a possible sign? :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: :haha: i think im the same...im a mega worrier and i get stressed about nothing really :dohh: well thats what my OH says :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> :hugs: :haha: i think im the same...im a mega worrier and i get stressed about nothing really :dohh: well thats what my OH says :haha:

Oh I totally know what you mean! I am the same. I take things too far in my head. Like my imagination is crazy or something cause OH always says I think too much into everything! :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

yes exactly!! 

like the thought of getting a second dog right...i looked found and wanted....then i started to think, about all the changes it would bring, all the work, would my current dog adjust (though i know he would) would my current dog change (i would hate that) and now im at a stalemate prob wont get a second dog now :dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

Oh ya I was wondering about that. Well maybe it might be best sense you have all the testing in stuff to worry about and then training a new dog is alot on the body. So maybe sleep on it for a few


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - i don't know if it's the flu or not. at first i thought no because friday i sneezed a lot. by the end of the day it was itchy eyes, sneezing, sticky feverish feeling. yesterday it was stuffy nose, itchy eyes, fever. today it is way stuffy nose, coughing, fever, sneezing. i've heard it can be a sign, and i never get sick, but don't really want to hold hope onto it considering i don't even know when i ovulated.

dandy - one dog alone is a big responsibility. two is a huge one! definitely glad you researched everything before you decided. i'm an avid animal rescuer and i like when people take their time making the decision instead of getting the dog and giving it away because they didn't research beforehand. so thank you :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Never get well soon :flower:

TNT if you are 4.4 weeks today we are exactly the same! :hugs:

Dandy hope the time flies for you until the tests and then you can be getting on with business. :happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> tnt - i don't know if it's the flu or not. at first i thought no because friday i sneezed a lot. by the end of the day it was itchy eyes, sneezing, sticky feverish feeling. yesterday it was stuffy nose, itchy eyes, fever. today it is way stuffy nose, coughing, fever, sneezing. i've heard it can be a sign, and i never get sick, but don't really want to hold hope onto it considering i don't even know when i ovulated.
> 
> dandy - one dog alone is a big responsibility. two is a huge one! definitely glad you researched everything before you decided. i'm an avid animal rescuer and i like when people take their time making the decision instead of getting the dog and giving it away because they didn't research beforehand. so thank you :hugs:

I looked at your charts and it seems your temps are high if you are later in cycle. But you are feverish so that doesn't help much. But I had that temperature too. So maybe it is a sign. I sure hope so hunni! And its good not to get your hopes up.... I mean still think positive but I wasn't too high either but when I saw the BFP it took my breath away of shock. I guess see if you still have a fever in a few days or if your temps go up....

Dandy- I agree with Never...its good to not just get a dog and then change your mind. This is why we have three dogs (small ones) but still they weren't wanted and were gonna send them to kill shelters. We couldn't handle that so we took them on.


----------



## TntArs06

Lucy1973 said:


> Never get well soon :flower:
> 
> TNT if you are 4.4 weeks today we are exactly the same! :hugs:
> 
> Dandy hope the time flies for you until the tests and then you can be getting on with business. :happydance:

Really???? Awesome!! Didn't you just find out last week about your BFP?


----------



## Lucy1973

I found out a week ago, I did test very early lol :blush:


----------



## TntArs06

LOL im suprised it showed that soon. Must be a strong sticky bean


----------



## Lucy1973

It is possible that FF has my Ov wrong, I could be 2 days further on, but am sticking with the final FF Ov date. I hope it's a strong sticky bean...hope yours is too. :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

I just tried to click on your FF and wasn't there. :haha: :dohh: Could be possible but dont you get scan at 6-8 weeks to see the official size in such?


----------



## nevertogether

thanks tnt :hugs: i plan to just wait this one out basically and see what my temps do!


----------



## Lucy1973

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/307d77

Here is my chart, it's either day 23 or day 25? 

I get 8 week reassurance scan and they will see how far I am then, if all is well. 
:hugs:

Did you know exactly when you Oved?


----------



## nevertogether

that's a really pretty chart lucy!


----------



## Lucy1973

Ahh thanks Never :hugs: your temps are high...:flower:

Love your profile pic, cute!


----------



## nevertogether

yeah, i've been sickly feeling though so i assume the high temp is caused by that. :shrug:


----------



## Lucy1973

Do you know when AF due? :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

not exactly no. i didn't temp or do opk's so i don't know exactly when i ovulated


----------



## Lucy1973

So you just going to wait a few weeks and see if AF shows? That's such a cool/chilled out way to be! :thumbup: Well hope you feel a bit better soon, being ill is rubbish. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

well, i usually start on the 18th of every month but if i ovulated late that could change. i think i'm going to test on the 18th (sat) and see how that goes. still temping too. just waiting and seeing and HOPING!


----------



## Lucy1973

Ooohhh I am hoping for you too! FXed! :hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys, you dont have to worry never, if i got a second dog there is no way it would end up in a shelter, worst case the breeder would take it back :thumbup: if i could give it up lol :dohh: 

I too hate seeing the animals in shelters, i have considered fostering, but would hate to foster one that turned and attacked my pup :nope: and my OH keeps saying if i want another dog just get one, he doesnt want to foster 

so i know a breeder who would give me a discount on my fav breed the koolie!! but i guess i just have to wait till im ready for another, she has pups im going to meet on sat :) cant wait for puppy cuddles, but the one i really wanted has been sold, so im thinking of asking her to be first in line to a pup of the litter mate she kept from that litter (if that makes sense :wacko: ) so they are only 3 months old now by the time she breeds off that girl i might be ready for another :thumbup:

:dust: to you never and all you BFP girls, hope they are all sticky :dust:


----------



## Tina_TTC2

this may have been addressed in here - but this thread is so long and it's so hard to find info!! :) I am having headaches and significant Exhaustion since starting the Maca. Does this get better? been on for about a week..

Thank you!


----------



## nevertogether

tina - i had neither while taking maca so i can't really answer that. maybe one of the other girls can help. :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

my temperatures this morning are so confusing! my first at 4:30am was 97.60. about 1 minute later i took it with another thermometer it was 98.1 and re-took with thermometer i took my first temp with was 98.76. should i just use the 97.60? it's a huge dip from 98.20. but i guess i was running a fever that day :shrug:


----------



## AJThomas

Tina I haven't had any headaches while taking maca either, feel like i'm always tired so i cant address that part of it either.

Ok, update for today; had a temp dip this morning, lots n lots of creamy cm an AF-like cramps in my back and tummy, was wondering if AF was gonna show up 9 days early (which has never happened before) but no sign of any blood so far so lets see. Really irritable today though, dont want DH to touch me or talk to me unless unavoidable, really need some sleep.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Oh wow I have loads to catch up on!

TNT :happydance::happydance: huge congrats :happydance::happydance: I knew it so happy for you :happydance:

Never that video was so sad, I even remember were I was that day at home here in Ireland, we all stopped and watched and even had a holiday in remembrance so sad. it was 2 in the afternoon when it hit the headlines here!:hugs:


Now I have to read back and see what else I have missed


----------



## TntArs06

Lucy- Your chart did you look pretty!

Never- im not sure what to do bout your temps. That is some waaaay diff temps. Maybe use the new thermo? :shrugg: I hope your feeling a little bit better. I think im getting a little sickly too. Allergies are acten up like crazy. 

Tina- I never had those issues either. Sorry hun. Is yours the Organic Maca? Most of us get lots of energy and usually feel really good. 

AJ- I thought I read somewhere that there is like an implantation dip? Dont quote me on it but I thought I read that. I sure hope so hunni. AF 9 days early seems a little crazy to me. Unless you usually have AF show early.

Celtic- Thank you hunni! How are you doing?

AFM- BC im crazy and have to be reassured in 20 billion ways I took my temp and its 98.97. Still really high. Tests are still BFP. OH has to see it too. :haha: I go in, in a few minutes to get my blood drawn to see if my numbers went up. I am a little more hopeful than Friday. 

:hi: to everyone else. I hope you guys have a lovely start to the week! :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

tina - first few days I was taking maca I felt more tired than normal. How much are you taking??
my blood results are back girls. But ive gotta see a doc about them... So in other words I dont ovulate :( least I know now... X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey all had more ewcm today quite alot actualy so not sure whats going on had a bit of a barney last night so never got to dtd


----------



## AJThomas

yeah TNT you're right, i am hoping it was an implantation dip and this is it, we'll see. And no, AF has NEVER been so early since i started seeing my period 10 years ago, just 1 time when i took the morning after pill, it cut my cycle to 14 days.

Oh, forgot to add that my temp is back up this morning so let's see!


----------



## nevertogether

i hope so too AJ!

bloated today and sore bb's. lots of CM. just makes me think AF is on the way! eek..


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT good luck Im sure they will have doubled :thumbup: Im doing good Im getting a big bump all ready its scary LOL I will be huge if this keeps up! 

AJ FX that was a dip, its good temp is back up! ooh I really hope to see more BFP here soon :thumbup::hugs:

Never when do you expect AF hun, Never say Never, its a pain that pregnancy symptoms can be so like AF or vice versa more CM is a good sign do you check your cervix at all mine stayed soft and closed just before AF was due and never changed well stopped checking as I did not want to mess any thing up :blush::haha:

xcharx good luck with the doctor if it is a case your not ovulating at least now he can help and you can move on to the next stage:hugs:

Kel how you doing hun :hugs:

I hope every one else is doing ok :flower:

I have a doctors appointment this week and I get the results from my GTT I just wish I knew already so I can move forward with a plan. Im nervours over looking so pregnant all ready and I havent put on any weight weird! I should add this happened on my DS2 and he was huge !!


----------



## nevertogether

celtic - good luck at your appointment! :hugs: 

AFM i'm going to test on 18 sept (sat) since i usually start AF around that date. that's all i really have to go on. i have checked my cervix before but it kind of confuses me. :shrug: i've felt sharp pains and niggles at different parts of the cycle and bloated, but nothing that makes me think we caught the eggy. have had a cold since friday that seems to be lingering as well. the stuffy nose is by the worst of it all! but like i said, nothing that points to being pregnant plus my temperatures aren't really screaming either.


----------



## Linny

Evening ladies!!

Well had my scan this morning and I'm happy to say all is well with little little :D

It was going ever so well, baby was being very well behaved so all the measurements could be checked and taken till the very last thing......the spine. Then baby became a little bugger and wouldn't get in the right position so I was moved from one position to another but it didn't help. Eventually I was sent out for a brisk walk to try shift the position and when I went back later the sonographer managed to get everything she needed thankfully!

I do however have a low laying placents which apparently is quite common but explains why I haven't felt any movements really. Its covering the baby's exit at the cervix so at 34 weeks I have to have another scan to see if its moved. Hopefully it will have but at worst if not I may end up with a c-section :(

Oh yeah and we found out the sex.....IT'S A GIRL :pink: :cloud9: (so far as they can tell!!!) :yipee: :yipee:!!!!!! So Sparkle & SBB you were correct :hugs:

Here's some pics.......
 



Attached Files:







13092010003.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1









13092010005.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1









13092010008.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1









13092010010.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Linny

Oh and SBB......here is my teeny tiny 20 week 'bump'......
 



Attached Files:







13092010018.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nevertogether

oh my gosh linny! how wonderful that everything is great and that you have been blessed with a girl! your bump is adorable and happy 20 weeks! :yipee:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> celtic - good luck at your appointment! :hugs:
> 
> AFM i'm going to test on 18 sept (sat) since i usually start AF around that date. that's all i really have to go on. i have checked my cervix before but it kind of confuses me. :shrug: i've felt sharp pains and niggles at different parts of the cycle and bloated, but nothing that makes me think we caught the eggy. have had a cold since friday that seems to be lingering as well. the stuffy nose is by the worst of it all! but like i said, nothing that points to being pregnant plus my temperatures aren't really screaming either.

Thanks Im looking forward to it, wont have a scan or any thing though have to wait another 3 weeks :flower:

ok well I am checking my symptoms and temps mine were not all that high to be honest, 
so I had 
cramps, creamy cm at 9DPO
Creamy CM and I was sure I didnt do it 10DPO
Gassy, creamy cm, peeing a lot and a bit cross 11 DPO 
backake,cramps,Gassy and peeing a lot cross, felt a bit sick put down to trapped wind 12DPO 
tender boobs,gassy,stretching pains,weeing lots,creamy cm cervx closed and medium 13DPO
tender boobs, cramps, gassy, weeing lots cervix closed and medium 14DPO
tender boobs, cramps, gassy, cervix closed low and soft 15 DPO 

something to compare to :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Thank you Never....I hope your feeling better and your fever has gone! I'm sure a stuffy nose/cold can be a pregnancy sign but its not something I remember having. Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

AJ.....I started with AF type cramps from 5dpo and they continued till I was around 6 weeks pregnant or so. Not wanting you to read too much into it though, I just remeber so clearly thinking there could be no way AF was coming that early, I even cancelled swimming in case :shrug: 

TNT....I am sure your numbers will double nicely :D

Dandy...bring on the test results so you can get cracking and beat that sister of yours :hugs: :hugs:

:wave: celtic. I have my GTT test when I'm 26weeks, not looking forward to the fasting part though :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> oh my gosh linny! how wonderful that everything is great and that you have been blessed with a girl! your bump is adorable and happy 20 weeks! :yipee:

OOH Linny brilliant news, dont worry the placenta has time to move! a friend had the same and she was 25 weeks and bleeding heavy they wanted to bring her in and cection her, but she said no, it stopped and she was watched closely placenta moved and baby was late:flower: whoo hoo for a baby girl and I think you have a lovely little bump! :hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Linny you are so right a stuffy nose is a symptom and I had one and still have one!

Never when I think about it, I also noticed increased sense of smell the day I tested I walked down stairs and smelt Garlic which I used in cooking on the saturday so kitchen was well cleaned by the monday! :haha: also increased silivia and darker wee! :haha::blush:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you so much celtic honey :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i've already noticed that my wee is darker today, way darker. kind of wish i knew how many DPO i am :haha: but it's nice just having a test date i guess.


----------



## Linny

Thanks Celtic :hugs:

Oooooh Never.....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> i've already noticed that my wee is darker today, way darker. kind of wish i knew how many DPO i am :haha: but it's nice just having a test date i guess.

Yep cant wait for it now :happydance::hugs: Im so hoping:flower:


----------



## nevertogether

you girls are so awesome! thank you for all the faith and support!


----------



## dandybrush

Linny what a cute little bump

i really hope your right and i get mine first :)

can i ask linny - if you can remember - what you were taking and how often you were :sex: im just curious (anything you were trying in particular)

sbb can u answer too? just wondering if there is a difference for the boy and girl result or if it really is just luck?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

anyone herd from welshie lately?


----------



## AJThomas

Grrrr, wrote a long post on my fone an lost it! Summary: I have all the symptoms Linny listed except the sore boobs. I have the dark wee too, was complaining to DH that no matter how much water I drink my wee is way dark. He's threatening to stop taking me out too cuz I'm weeing so much. 
Anyway, don't wanna read too much into it, we will see in a few days!


----------



## AJThomas

Cute bump Linny! And congrats on the lil girly bean!

Good luck Never!


----------



## dandybrush

AJ thats cute :hugs: fxed for you, sounds very positive to me :thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

Haha Lindsey....speak of the devil and she appears:lol:
How are you doing babe? Any sign of that :witch:....I'm hoping she comes to me anytime soon as well...hang in there:hugs:

I've got sooooo much catching up to do....again:dohh: I'm sorry girls you deserve so much better than this:hugs:

Never....you are SO right hun....I'm super pleased to be able to add another two :bfp: to the front page....hopefully another on the weekend huh...Keeping everything super crossed for you sweets:hugs:

TNT and TickTock....I'm so happy for you both and can't wish each of you enough sticky dust for a wonderful 9mths:hugs:....:cloud9:

Linny....:wohoo: a gorgeous lil :pink: bean....so made up for you hun:hugs:

Sparkle....have you had your scan yet? Hope you're doing ok:hugs:

Dandy and AJ it's lovely to see so many posts from you both....good luck AJ for a few days time:hugs: Dandy...where are you at sweets?

SBB...hope all is well chick:hugs:

Kel....I made it back babe:winkwink: I shall be chart stalking you with interest my dear:lol::hugs::kiss:

I know I've forgotten loads of people....it really isn't intentional and I truly hope you're all ok:hugs:

Well afm....I guess the ticker says it all really:hissy: No ovulation and past the usual cycle length with a pretty boring chart....:dohh: Hopefully something will happen soon.


Big :hugs: all round...xxxxx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: welshie :hugs: you must be a busy beaver :haha:

im waiting for CD 70 to arrive so my body can maybe Ov :dohh: :haha: 

during that time Oct 1 im due for my next blood test, so my gp can check my cholesterol and my liver (to make sure its normal this time) then Oct 16 is my Gyno app...im getting nervous about that, i hope she isnt mean and scary :argh:

really hope you Ov soon welshie


----------



## WelshRose

Aww I hope all the tests come back ok hun:hugs: 
I'm sure the gyne will be ok...just don't take any messing:trouble::haha:
What cocktail of delights are you taking these days? 

Hmmm....not really a busy beaver hun....have just been feeling pretty mute:shy:....you know the kinda feeling where you're so frustrated with something you actually don't know what to say anymore:dohh: 

:hug:


----------



## dandybrush

yeah welshie im getting to that point myself :hugs: 

im not taking anything atm, my dr wanted me to stay off all meds includeing vitex/maca cept folic acid so she could rule out meds as a cause for my funny liver results

im thinking of having a teaspoon or 2 of honey a day, and im going to increase my garlic intake, then i think i really just have to relax, i have to stop wishing for it soo hard and relax and let it happen i guess :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

^i understand what you both mean, that's why I was so quiet the past few weeks, just needed to not deal with babies an ttc for a while.


----------



## dandybrush

yeah i might try to limit my visits here to once a day now...might not come on tonight, i really need to try to do everything i possibly can to help with fertility in myself and then i need to relax and think about other things, its easier when i dont see my sister, i was really stressed over the weekend, i think just being around her stresses me a little :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

Hi ya peeps...... I have not had time to look back at all the pages

My weekend was wonderful..... to short but a LOT of fun......

Tick congrats.. WOW Sept has been good to you girls.......

I will catch up tomorrow

TTYL


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey kel

wish i was one of the sep ones :dohh: stupid body


----------



## AJThomas

I've had to wee 4 times while DH has gone once. Hmmm, need to stop ss.


----------



## Linny

Girls I'm so sorry many of you are feeling fed up, I wish there was something I could do to help. I know I can't begin to understand the frustrations some of you are going through with the long cycles, but I remember only too well the feelings of despair and disappointment month after month. I guess I just wanted to give you all big BIG BIG :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Dandy.....for me (and this is said ALOT!!) the month we caught the egg I was a little more relaxed. I'd got to the point a month or two before that getting pregnant had become almost a desperate feeling, and I was very unhappy with everything, even my relationship. The fact my best friend had got pregnant straight away made me feel more deperate I think! I knew after 12mths I would get referred for tests so that particular month I wasn't as stressed cos I guess I could see light at the end of the tunnel. 

Anyway, I was using the CBFM for the second month and as soon as I got my first high reading on the saturday we :sex:, then left it a day and then the monday & tuesday we :sex: I was taking maca, soy and baby asprin. I was dated to have conceived on that monday :D

Sorry for waffling on, hope it helps :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx linny, yes i think having one month till i see the gyn i should just relax more

im gonna start having honey in my cereal i have heard good things about honey, and im trying to convince OH to start on the maca...:shrug: we'll see, and then im just gonna relax, talking to my sister reallly stresses me out, i was mega stressed over the weekend i was even snapping at OH, so i should maybe avoid her a bit to help destress


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Wow linny congrats on team :pink: great pics and a lovely neat little bump! It will grow a lot in the next few weeks trust me! I really started to notice mine moving up and the kicks getting higher after 20 weeks... Hopefully your placenta will move... One good thing is baby can't kick you repeatedly in the bladder :haha:

Dandy hope you're ok :hugs: the month we did it I was still stressing, but I'd had a chemical the month before and was on my 1st round of clomid. For some reason I just KNEW it was going to happen. But then I'd built that up, and so after ovulation I got really down because I'd convinced myself so much and thought I was going to be let down. Thankfully I got my sticky bfp! 

As for the girl boy thing, I really think it's pot luck. We :sex: at least every other day. I know you want a girl, but trust me, once you're pregnant and you find out the sex and start picturing your little baby and buying pink or blue tiny clothes you honestly won't care! 

TNT did you get your bloods back? 

Kel glad you had a great time, hope the thunder storm has passed... 

Welshie it's lovely to hear from you :hugs: I know you must be so frustrated. I wish there was something we could all do to fix all these crappy cycles for everyone. I know my 65 day cycles used to get me so down... Everyone get clomid!! :D 

AJ and never I am crossing everything your symptoms are going to lead to 2 more September bfps! Would be our best month ever surely?! 
Someone went through all the testing threads once to work out the percentage of bfps from those testing, and I'm sure September was a super duper month with LOADS more bfps than any other month! So let's hope so for the maca thread too :D 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

sbb hopefully my gyn will give me clomid :thumbup:...or maybe the fact that im eating better will help too :happydance: i have lost 2kg so far :happydance: 

honestly im at the point where i just want a sticky BFP i would not mind either way boy or girl (still would prefer a girl if i could) but i would be happy for either

also im not gonna find out the sex of the baby im gonna let it be a surprise ;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Haha Lindsey....speak of the devil and she appears:lol:
> How are you doing babe? Any sign of that :witch:....I'm hoping she comes to me anytime soon as well...hang in there:hugs:
> 
> I've got sooooo much catching up to do....again:dohh: I'm sorry girls you deserve so much better than this:hugs:
> 
> Never....you are SO right hun....I'm super pleased to be able to add another two :bfp: to the front page....hopefully another on the weekend huh...Keeping everything super crossed for you sweets:hugs:
> 
> TNT and TickTock....I'm so happy for you both and can't wish each of you enough sticky dust for a wonderful 9mths:hugs:....:cloud9:
> 
> Linny....:wohoo: a gorgeous lil :pink: bean....so made up for you hun:hugs:
> 
> Sparkle....have you had your scan yet? Hope you're doing ok:hugs:
> 
> Dandy and AJ it's lovely to see so many posts from you both....good luck AJ for a few days time:hugs: Dandy...where are you at sweets?
> 
> SBB...hope all is well chick:hugs:
> 
> Kel....I made it back babe:winkwink: I shall be chart stalking you with interest my dear:lol::hugs::kiss:
> 
> I know I've forgotten loads of people....it really isn't intentional and I truly hope you're all ok:hugs:
> 
> Well afm....I guess the ticker says it all really:hissy: No ovulation and past the usual cycle length with a pretty boring chart....:dohh: Hopefully something will happen soon.
> 
> 
> Big :hugs: all round...xxxxx

hey hunny no no sign of her but theres a good chance i may be oving as temp is so high that its keeping me awake at nigh so 13/14 days from now she should hopefully be here


----------



## Linny

Dandy - Thats what i did with my friend. I couldn't cope with her talking all the time about her pregnancy and her NEVER acknowledging my struggles. I stepped away alittle till I felt stronger and now its actually been a godsend someone being there that has been through it so all my pregnancy questions I can ask her!


----------



## dandybrush

one day i will think i was silly for feeling this way, but i cant help it right now :nope:

glad your friendship is still good linny, i know this to will be a thing of the past for me


----------



## SBB

Linny said:


> Thats what i did with my friend. I couldn't cope with her talking all the time about her pregnancy and her NEVER acknowledging my struggles. I stepped away alittle till I felt stronger and now its actually been a godsend someone being there that has been through it so all my pregnancy questions I can ask her!

This was exactly the same for me an my best friend, I just stopped contacting her because she just didn't even acknowledge I was struggling. 
It's all fine now and as linny says it's good to have someone to ask questions! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

good morning

Linny congrats on the GIRL.. i just knew you were gonna be on team pink.. how wonderful and i LOVE the photos-- i hope one day to be able to post my photos as well.... :)

Welshie... :hugs: to you.. I complete understand where you are coming from sweetie.. i have a feeling this is gonna be a VERY LONG cycle for me.. I just know it.. don't think the clomid will work- I know horrible to say but it's been my life so why should it change now.. right????? 

:hi: to all the other gals... to much to read and keep up with... UGH I'll get back in the swing of things by Thursday 

AFM.... not much on the home front


----------



## WelshRose

Thank you SO much Linny and SBB....Thank you for what you may ask....in answer...for just being yourselves...the constant care and support mean so much:hugs::hugs:

I hate posting on here when I feel rubbish but then feel guilty for my silence:dohh:
I don't honestly know what to do at the moment...each time I've seen the gyne she's moved the goal posts....first it was a yr after the first mc and then a year after the 2nd mc....then to be told it needs to be 2yrs after the last mc and they wouldn't consider there to be a fertlity problem in a fertility clinic until it's become 3yrs!:shock::cry: 
Well we're now at 16mths after the last mc and over two years in total...I've ovulated 3 times in the past year....part of me thinks about trying soy...but I've heard good and bad reviews so remain sat on the fence about that...and in all honesty the idea of clomid worries me because of the increase risk of multiples....we were over the moon when we found out about the twins but they tend to have an increased risk of coming prem...I already have an increased risk of deliverying early because of Callum and obviously all the hysteroscopies and d&c's since Callum haven't helped the strength of my cervix any.....what to do huh....wish someone could tell me all the answers:dohh:

It's not helping at the moment that two of the girls in work are expecting, one a close friend and also my SIL as well. We told Callum when she had her 20wk scan that he's going to have another cousin...he is so excited bless him and wants to see my SIL all the time...talks about cuddling the baby, singing to the baby, helping my SIL bath the baby and all the time he's chattering away my heart feels like it's breaking that little bit more.....I'm sorry girls, sat here now in one blubbering mess...but I guess I needed to get it out.

Love you all so much:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Thank you SO much Linny and SBB....Thank you for what you may ask....in answer...for just being yourselves...the constant care and support mean so much:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I hate posting on here when I feel rubbish but then feel guilty for my silence:dohh:
> I don't honestly know what to do at the moment...each time I've seen the gyne she's moved the goal posts....first it was a yr after the first mc and then a year after the 2nd mc....then to be told it needs to be 2yrs after the last mc and they wouldn't consider there to be a fertlity problem in a fertility clinic until it's become 3yrs!:shock::cry:
> Well we're now at 16mths after the last mc and over two years in total...I've ovulated 3 times in the past year....part of me thinks about trying soy...but I've heard good and bad reviews so remain sat on the fence about that...and in all honesty the idea of clomid worries me because of the increase risk of multiples....we were over the moon when we found out about the twins but they tend to have an increased risk of coming prem...I already have an increased risk of deliverying early because of Callum and obviously all the hysteroscopies and d&c's since Callum haven't helped the strength of my cervix any.....what to do huh....wish someone could tell me all the answers:dohh:
> 
> It's not helping at the moment that two of the girls in work are expecting, one a close friend and also my SIL as well. We told Callum when she had her 20wk scan that he's going to have another cousin...he is so excited bless him and wants to see my SIL all the time...talks about cuddling the baby, singing to the baby, helping my SIL bath the baby and all the time he's chattering away my heart feels like it's breaking that little bit more.....I'm sorry girls, sat here now in one blubbering mess...but I guess I needed to get it out.
> 
> Love you all so much:hugs:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

:hi:Kel:hugs:
I hope it's not going to be another long one for you sweets:hugs: I just stalked you...temps are looking ok....just googled as well and they say between 5-12 days after the last tablet is Ov typically occurs....so PMA missy you're still within the time frame...go seduce that man!
How is the ovacue working for you?

xxx:hugs:xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Lindsey....:hugs:
I hope you are ov sweets, did you want me to add you to the testing page for two weeks time?:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw welshie :hugs: it's so tough for you. I ant believe how long they'll let this go on for! 
Clomid multiples aren't that likely... In the clomid preg thread theres only one set of twins... 
TRY SOY!!! what have you got to lose? If it works, great! If it doesn't.. well it's no worse than what you're going through now :shrug: 
Personally I'd just go for it! 
Lots of love hun you know we're here for you :hugs: 

Kell. Erm can we have some pma please? Slap your wrist. It's cd15 I will not have you giving up already. I ov'd cd18 on the clomid when I took it 5-9. Anything up to about 10 days after the last tablet. So no negativity until cd20. OK?? 

Consider yourself told off. :haha: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks SBB:hugs:
I've just said to Kel that I'd book in to see the doc next week and ask for clomid...see what she says whilst I also ask her to refer me to a new gyne. 

Heaps of :hugs: babe....and an affectionate pat for Baby Jesus:winkwink::hugs:


Just editing....I'm booked in to see the doc on Tuesday at 10:30am....FX'd now that the witch holds off until then so if he does give me clomid that I'm not too late to take it.

Just out of interest hun...you said that there is only one set of twins in the clomid pg club are they many on team :pink: or are most on team :blue:....not that it matters just curious:lol:


----------



## kelster823

> Consider yourself told off

LOL ooohhh shita I have been told off by SBB.. ok ok I will wait til CD20 then I will start the complaining.. :rofl: and OUCH that slap hurt.... :rofl:


Welshie..:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: you need to take the clomid on certain days in your cycle so at this point you would want the figin witch to show.. I took mine 5-9 MOST take from 2-6.....


----------



## Linny

:rofl: :rofl: Kel getting told off, love it!!!! Now only PMA allowed for five more days :hugs: :hugs: :D I am actually shocked I'm team :pink:, apart from you ladies everyone thought I was having a boy :D

Awww welshie, I wish i could come over and give you a big big :hugs:.......so I'l send the next best thing :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I can't begin to imagine how it must feel to constantly get told to wait before they will help you! Its insane that the times you had your losses your time for help started all over again. Its makes no sense, surely they would WANT to help you?? Grrrrrrrr!!!!

I think soy is defo worth a shot. I ovulated quite late in my cycle so the month I took soy my ovulation was CD17 :yipee: and thats the month i caught the eggy. What have you got to lose hun :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

:hugs:Thanks Linny:hugs:
It does suck that the waiting game just restarts with each loss but according to my gyne even thou a loss it proves that you could get pregnant at that point....silly :mamafy::haha:
I may try and pick up some soy on friday just incase the witch comes too early to be able to use clomid next cycle....I don't think it will but you never know:dohh:
How much soy did you take hun? Did you take it at any particular part of the day? Did you use preseed or anything with it? Where did you get it from...I just looked on Holland and Barrett and they don't sell it in smaller bottles than 120capsules (750mg ones)....might have a look in Tesco later, when I pick up some epo and folic acid. 
I need to pick up some more cbfm sticks as well....poor monitor is just as confused as I am I think:lol:

How are you feeling anyway sweets? Do you have any names for your lil princess? Did Sparkle ever find out what team she's on?....I've probably missed it somewhere:dohh:

xxx:hugs:xxx


----------



## SBB

Welshie in the clomid thread I think there's about 10 of us. ALL boys!! 

Well the ones that know anyway.... Maybe 6 or 7 of us! One team yellow and a few who don't know yet... It's really weird! Not sure if clomid is a boy maker, would be interesting to see if there's any stats on it. 

Do you want a girlie given you've got a boy?

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

If I could pick hun...yes....but in all honesty I'd be completely over the moon with either:hugs: It would be interesting to find out the stats on that thou:winkwink:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

WELSHIE, I wish there was something i could do for you. Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. How is the slimming world going ? Have you lost anymore ? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I have had my scan. Everything was fine with little sparkle but was unable to find out the sex. I have booked a gender scan. It was supposed to be on 22nd September but has been moved till the 29th now :cry: I still think it's a girl lol.

NEVER, hope your feeling better. Not long till testing day :winkwink: i cant wait :happydance::happydance:

LINNY, Whoo hoo i knew it. Congratulations team pink whoo hoo. Now we just have to wait until my scan to see if our same cravings have resulted in the same sex baby lol. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

KELSTER, glad you enjoyed your time away :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: to all the other maca ladies hope you are well :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies! Still having quite a few symptoms and my boobs are a lil more tender today so lets see. Seriously need to get some sleep though, i am beat!


----------



## kelster823

chart looks good AJ!!!!! keeping PMA for ya

Hi ya Spark.... how ya feeling... I still say BLUE team for you for some reason

Yeah Linny I got told off.. can you believe that LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

have so much energy today have just gutted the kitchen and cleaned it from top to bottom and now bored lol also have cramp ben thinks i have pms too:haha:


----------



## Linny

WelshRose said:


> :hugs:Thanks Linny:hugs:
> It does suck that the waiting game just restarts with each loss but according to my gyne even thou a loss it proves that you could get pregnant at that point....silly :mamafy::haha:
> I may try and pick up some soy on friday just incase the witch comes too early to be able to use clomid next cycle....I don't think it will but you never know:dohh:
> How much soy did you take hun? Did you take it at any particular part of the day? Did you use preseed or anything with it? Where did you get it from...I just looked on Holland and Barrett and they don't sell it in smaller bottles than 120capsules (750mg ones)....might have a look in Tesco later, when I pick up some epo and folic acid.
> I need to pick up some more cbfm sticks as well....poor monitor is just as confused as I am I think:lol:
> 
> How are you feeling anyway sweets? Do you have any names for your lil princess? Did Sparkle ever find out what team she's on?....I've probably missed it somewhere:dohh:
> 
> xxx:hugs:xxx

I got my soy from Tesco, it was about £4 or less for 30 tablets. If you struggle to find them I'l see if I still have mine and I can post them down. The tablets were in 40mg so I took three to make it 120mg. I took them at night cos I knew a girl on here who had side affects so I wanted to limit that.....I felt fine :D I think I also have some spare CBFM sticks, maybe half a box if there any good to you.........just let me know :hugs:

No preseed or anything, I'd thought about it but Ive always been lucky with my cm so decided to leave it.

I'm feeling pretty good thank you! Big appetite now, little bit of heartburn at night and the odd headache but aside from that I'm feeling great :D Names we have are Scarlett & Lola.....though my friend just lent me a name book with 40,000 names so that could well change :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

can you take soy with macca and vitex?


----------



## nevertogether

welshie - honey you keep my PMA up from cycle to cycle and we are here for you :hugs: i am with the girls. give soy a shot. if you aren't ovulating, there isn't anything that soy can mess up. 

sparkle - thank you honey. happy 21 weeks!

lindseyanne - you can take soy with maca, but i'm not sure about vitex. 

linny - :wave: 

aj - your symptoms sound good and your chart looks awesome! let's hope you are the next!

kel - :hi: hi mama! glad your weekend was FAB! :yipee:

SBB - :wave: hope all is well dear!

AFM headache today, very tired, tender boobs, CM, sore throat, and headache. i think it's some kind of crazy AF might come plus cold combo. i'm not extremely confident about this cycle. so i haven't got my hopes up as high as our last shot.


----------



## kelster823

Hey Never--- don't give up sweetie.. PMA... I guess we all need some PMA.. or you will get told off by SBB.. :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: trying my best KEL (and SBB!)


----------



## WelshRose

Thank you so much girls...each and everyone of you....from the bottom of my heart:hugs: You're support means SO much:friends: Feeling a bit of a buffoon now the hormones seem a bit more in-check:dohh:.....but at least not mute:winkwink:

Sparkle....So glad that all went ok at the scan Hun:hugs: Can't wait to see what team lil sparkle belongs to...what cravings have you been having Babe? Slimming World is going ok...I missed a week a fortnight ago...weighed last week and had put 4.5lb on:shock:...was pretty gutted:dohh: Weighed today and have lost 3lb...hoping for 2lb this week to get down to the lowest so far. I guess it's not bad thou I'm 1st 10.5lb lighter than when I started....2 dress sizes smaller...so I'm not complaining:winkwink:
I done a dvd yesterday...10minute solutions belly fat blaster....I done 3 of the sections...finished it and thought...hmmm that was ok...thought it was supposed to be hard.....today....hell it hurts:dohh::rofl:

Linny...thankyou so much for the advice hun....I've been to Tesco and purchased a whole basket of vits.....& soy:thumbup: I picked up folic acid, magnesium, calcium, epo and soy....determined to get me and my happy little mojo back on track:lol: Can't wait for the witch now....the arsenal is ready and waiting:winkwink: What days did you take it on sweets?
Thank you for the offer of the sticks hun...that would be fab:hugs:
Scarlett and Lola are such pretty names:thumbup: I love them equally. You'll have a laugh looking thru that book hun...some of the names:wacko::rofl:
Glad you're feeling great hun....it's such a special time and should be enjoyed...I always feel sad for those that are rough from beginning to end kinda takes the magic out of it.

Never....Hey chick:hugs: Sorry you're feeling a bit poorly hun....I'll keep PMA for you sweets cos it all so easily could be signs and symptoms of...ahem....a certain condition:winkwink:

AJ...sounding good hun...haven't peeked at your chart yet but I will take a look:hugs:

xxx:hugs:xxx


----------



## SBB

nevertogether said:


> :rofl: trying my best KEL (and SBB!)

Glad to hear it. I can only dish out one telling off per day!! :lol: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

:haha: i'm sure i will need some telling off tomorrow SBB :blush:


----------



## AJThomas

^Lol, ya'll lining up for the telling off already. SBB you're gonna have to make up a schedule to decide whose day it is.:haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol you better hope I don't wake up in a bad mood tomorrow :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

AJ you can be Thursday? :lol:

And I think by Friday kell will need another one! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> AJ you can be Thursday? :lol:
> 
> And I think by Friday kell will need another one!
> 
> X x x

HHHEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY now why me?? AGAIN... :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

^Cause you're already planning to wake up moody so you need some extras. Lol!


----------



## SBB

Kell I just have a feeling like AJ said you're going to be needing it Friday. You'll have had no sleep cos you'll have been :sex: all night! Ok maybe not ALL night... But you know :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: you girls make my day!


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Kell I just have a feeling like AJ said you're going to be needing it Friday. You'll have had no sleep cos you'll have been :sex: all night! Ok maybe not ALL night... But you know :rofl:
> 
> X x x

bbahhahhaa now that is a good one but no :sex: on Thursday nite.. we be doing it every other.. :winkwink: so tomorrow and Friday if no O happens.... LOL not to mention Jeff won;t be home til LATE Thursday nite-- it's Qualifying Nite (shooting guns) ....


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:....And mine!


----------



## nevertogether

i <3 qualifying kel! i did my PT test last friday. was super surprised. i got 2 miles in 16:15. 70 situps in 2 minutes and 31 pushups (i didn't try very hard, lol) in 2 minutes. :blush:


----------



## kelster823

very good Never---- I am very impressed :)

they don;t have to do any PT-- it;s just shooting range during the day and at nite.. they have to do this once a month or their guns will be taking away :winkwink:

ugh.. here comes the cramps...


----------



## kelster823

HOLY SCHNIKIES.........

I just changed my Ovacue cycle length because I entered 50day cycle.. so I changed it to a 34 day cycle..... 

the monitor puts me at TODAY as my most fertile with my readings I have been doing .. ooohh good lord we gotta get bedding baby!!!!!

I also did play around with my chart if I get 2 more days of high temps, guess what day FF puts me O'ing???? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm today.. whoop whoop


----------



## nevertogether

get to :sex: girl! GO GO GO GO!


----------



## Linny

Hey chicks!!

Never & AJ our two week waiters, symptoms are good and I'm keeping a whole heap of PMA for you both right now!!!! Jeez I can't wait for the testing to commence :D :hugs:

Welshie....WAHOO on the vits, you'l be rattling soon enough!! Just PM your address hun and I'l pop the sticks in the post :hugs:

Aww Kel....everyone's ganging up :rofl: :rofl: WE WANT PMA!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Linny

Kel.....what are you doing on here :yipee: :yipee:?????

Go jump Jeff :sex: :sex:


----------



## kelster823

Linny said:


> Kel.....what are you doing on here :yipee: :yipee:?????
> 
> Go jump Jeff :sex: :sex:

he ain't home girl.. it's only 2:48pm, he is at work and won't be home til around 6pm tonight but he already knows :winkwink:


----------



## Linny

Oh yeah :dohh: :D


----------



## dandybrush

welshie :hugs: :hugs: there is nothing i can say, i know we all go through our own struggles, but i still cannot relate to how you are feeling, at this stage i am just so happy i dont have to deal with other babies (unless my sis falls then i might understand more) my BIL lives in sydney with their bub thank goodness!! i get really stressed when they are around

welshie :hugs: :hugs: anytime you need to vent or cry or talk, just do it we all want to be here for you for the good and the bad times :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

eek sbb i dont want clomid if it means a boy!! that will not suck...but it wont help the luck of the draw thingy very much :dohh: 

i would like some PMA :cry: i just wanna Ov :cry: i had my first teaspoon of honey in my bfast :thumbup: lets hope it has magic powers :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

I am gonna be REALLY mad if all this peeing doesn't mean something.......


----------



## WelshRose

nevertogether said:


> i <3 qualifying kel! i did my PT test last friday. was super surprised. i got 2 miles in 16:15. 70 situps in 2 minutes and 31 pushups (i didn't try very hard, lol) in 2 minutes. :blush:

....And I'm complaining of 30mins of a dvd:dohh:....Oh my abs have a lot to learn:winkwink::rofl: That's amazing thou honey...well done you:yipee::hugs:



kelster823 said:


> HOLY SCHNIKIES.........
> 
> I just changed my Ovacue cycle length because I entered 50day cycle.. so I changed it to a 34 day cycle.....
> 
> the monitor puts me at TODAY as my most fertile with my readings I have been doing .. ooohh good lord we gotta get bedding baby!!!!!
> 
> I also did play around with my chart if I get 2 more days of high temps, guess what day FF puts me O'ing???? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm today.. whoop whoop

That is the best news ever Kel!!! Hope you catch that eggy sweets....everything crossed!:hugs:



Linny said:


> Hey chicks!!
> 
> Never & AJ our two week waiters, symptoms are good and I'm keeping a whole heap of PMA for you both right now!!!! Jeez I can't wait for the testing to commence :D :hugs:
> 
> Welshie....WAHOO on the vits, you'l be rattling soon enough!! Just PM your address hun and I'l pop the sticks in the post :hugs:
> 
> Aww Kel....everyone's ganging up :rofl: :rofl: WE WANT PMA!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl:

Thanks Babe, I'll do it now:hugs: 



dandybrush said:


> eek sbb i dont want clomid if it means a boy!! that will not suck...but it wont help the luck of the draw thingy very much :dohh:

Maybe try the soy hun....natures clomid....got our gorgeous Linny her little princess:winkwink: We could try it together:friends:


----------



## AJThomas

^that sounds like a good idea, you could both try the soy together.


----------



## kelster823

Welshie I say BOTH go with the SOY babe.. try it like everyone said- it won't hurt at all... and if that doesn't work--- which I have all the faith it will,, then you can go with the clomid.... but make SURE you head to the doc's early enough...

dam I have a dull backache all day today- right (.) ta ta is a tad tender- but the back def hurts


----------



## kelster823

I just gotta pop this photo in here.. this is from Saturday at the wedding reception....

MY ENTIRE FAMILY- this is it-- no joke...

see me and my lil man Jeff-- hee hee I told ya I was MUCH taller then him...
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs319.ash2/59905_1605902914574_1446205417_31629903_6267215_n.jpg


----------



## WelshRose

:wohoo:...Kel's Ovaries are getting ready to do some PINGING!!!!...:wohoo:

Backache is a good Ov sign hun....god Jeff wont know what's hit him when he gets in:winkwink:....Don't mess with the power of the ovary Jeff....it wont be restrained:lol:

I'm definately going to try the soy hun, bought some today along with all my other vits...going to pick up some cod liver oil, vit c & e and get the doc to check my ferritin levels cos my body's iron stores have been at virtually 0 in the past...yet another thing that I have learnt today that can hinder the big Ov:dohh: I want this christmas bfp!....And I want all on here that are still ttc as bumpalicious bump buddies:winkwink:....I think that's enough PMA to stand me in the teacher's (SBB) pet corner!:amartass::haha:


----------



## WelshRose

That's a fab photo babe....lovely to have all the family together like that...I don't think mine is much larger:dohh:
You and Jeff so look good together hun....you know when you get that warm feeling that surrounds a couple that are truly meant for one another....you and Jeff give that feeling:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

AJ...when are you going to test sweets? It's all looking and sounding so promising I'm keeping everything crossed for a :bfp: for you:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel great picture! I love seeing family photos like that! Also, I am with SBB dont stress yet, i didnt ov on clomid till cd 17 or 18 and I usually oved around cd 14 or 15 without clomid.

TNT - OMG October 1st is also my bday! Awesome day isnt it??????

Tick - well I hope I am able to try without trying if you can unerstand that. I really dont miss the anxious 2ww and would prefer to just let it happen, though I know my personality will not allow that! LOL

Welsh - I am with sbb and kel...try the soy!

Never - hunny I hope you are feeling better, I also wish I knew what dpo you were so I could stalk correctly!

AJ - great chart, I cant wait to see your temp tomorrow!

everyone else...hope you are having a great day and night!

afm - af has left the building....I have just booked a trip to upstate New York...we are going up to the mountains...it is for my bday...it was to be a baby making trip but I have to wait one more cycle so now it will just be a fun trip where dtd will come naturally! I cant wait to go! We leave sept 30th and return on Oct 10th.


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance: yay kel go get some :sex: 

welshie lemme know how the soy goes. I would love to do it with you, but cant atm, im not allowed to have any meds at least till my blood test on oct 1, then i see the gyn on oct 16 so i prob shouldnt start anything before then. 

if the gyn prescribes me clomid do i have to do it? or could i try the soy first?


----------



## dandybrush

they gyn will prob make me go for more blood tests...i prob shouldnt start on anything till she has finished her diagnosis with me :dohh: i would love to try the soy :dohh: cant start it now anyways as i havent Oved and AF is not on the way :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

Welshie I don't kno wen to test, I guess when I can't take it anymore. I'm pretty sure today is too early tho so we'll see.


----------



## kelster823

aww thanks Welsie.. :hugs:

I surely HOPE my ovaries are getting ready to PING...


----------



## WelshRose

Dandy...You never know hun I could still be waiting for the witch....the longest of my anovulatory cycles was 73 days:dohh:....Maca and Soy buddies sounds good to me:thumbup: 
I'm sure if she gave you clomid you could try soy first....I guess it would depend whether she's going to organise scans for follicle monitoring etc....maybe discuss going the natural route with soy before clomid and see what she says.

Either way hun...if you're using soy or clomid we'll get them ovaries stimulated:dance::lol:


----------



## kelster823

TTC-- yay your trip is booked ---upstate NY is BEAUTIFUL this time of the month....

Dandy-- you can't do either soy or clomid until AF shows sweetie.. it has to taken in the beginning of your cycle to get the ovaries up and running and ready to O

AJ you are a good girl cause I would be testing by at least CD 9 or 10 especially if I have one more temp rise tomorrow


----------



## WelshRose

AJ....I would probably say leave it to 11/12dpo....maybe Saturday? You could be test buddies with Never:yipee::winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

would a gyn know anything about soy? if she is going to do scans and what not then i think ill do what she says being the dr im sure she knows more about it than me, and if that doesnt work i can try the soy on my own, might try some acupuncture if i can find a place. i just really hope the clomid doesnt set me up for a boy only :dohh: i would most love a girlie


----------



## WelshRose

TTC...Hey Sweetie....That's fab that you've got your birthday holiday planned and what a wonderful treat to finish the last couple of weeks of the long wait that you've had to begin ttc again:hugs: A fab holiday could make it a lucky first cycle back on the bus....I'm sending :dust: just in case:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Dandy...I'm not sure how common scans are...I've heard people mention it on here but as with everything ttc related it seems to depend what part of the world you're in.
I'm sure your gyne will be fab sweets...just keep an open mind is all I say:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - do you have any suggestions on what to do while we are there, I have never seen the leaves change before and I told dh that a few months ago, so he organize this....isnt he wonderful? Sometimes he makes me feel like a 15 yr old girl in love for the first time!

Welsh - aw thanks for the dust hun, i really appreciate it! I hope you are right!

Aj - I always waited until af was late, which was around 16 dpo but of course never made it there b/c I have never had a bfp! It is really a personal choice I think, I just dont handle bfn's very well.


----------



## dandybrush

gosh im terrified of her, apparently i have to give a urine sample when i arrive :dohh: i have been told she is "abrupt" and my gp wouldnt send anyone emotionally unstable to her :dohh: im hoping she is abrupt but not rude if you know what i mean that i could maybe handle if she is rude or mean too then im gonna have to ask for a diff gyn im scared :argh: ill prob be to scared to ask about the soy, but ill see what she offers me, if it is clomid i'll prob take it just so im not beating around the bush any longer


----------



## kelster823

where in upstate are you going? the leaves should be perfect .. just cominghome yesterday from Maine I told Jeff look they are already starting to change in New England....

I just hope it will be a pretty one this year- with the LACK of rain we had for so long some of the trees have already started to die


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - clomid might be just waht you need! If she offers it...grab it and run!!!!

we are going to Hunter, NY which is outside of Kingston NY. I am so excited but this is a different vacation than we are used to as usually we go to a casino/cruise/or another tropical area. I just hope we will find things to do around this time of the year, as usually this si where people go to ski.


----------



## kelster823

hmmm not familair with that area

but I found this

https://www.huntermtn.com/


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah that is the site I went to already but I figured I would ask in case you had any insider knowledge! LOL


----------



## dandybrush

ttc i hope you have a great time sounds like a really pretty place


----------



## WelshRose

Dandy....I'm sending big hugs hun....she really has no need to be abrupt and it annoys the life out of me when docs lack people skills.
At the end of the day babe you're an educated person that has had the foresight to chart your bbt....and I'm sure out of all the women that walk thru her door you know more probably than most:hugs:
Take your charts if necessary if you feel it will help her to see what you've been going thru...I take mine all the time...(she tells me to stop doing them because it increases stress but this comes after admitting that they've been helpful:dohh::winkwink:)
And as with my patients I always tell them if you think of a question prior to the consultation write it down...that way at least you won't forget it when you're in there.
She's a person at the end of the day and just because she's a doc she doesn't deserve god status thru being abrupt/rude and scaring her patients:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks dandy! I will try my best ;)

Kel - 0h and we will be in Galloway NJ for a few nights at the end of the trip to see some of brads family friends.


----------



## WelshRose

Right then Peeps...I bid you all sweetdreams...it's time for me to hit the hay:sleep::hugs:xxx


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> yeah that is the site I went to already but I figured I would ask in case you had any insider knowledge! LOL


sorry hun nope I don't :(

not sure if its near Lake George but if it I heard that place is BEAUTIFUL also.. how long you going for?

ahh that's down by AC right? still 2 hours away from me :(

Dandy I would so say something if she is liek that.. can't you go to another one?


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys, i havent met her yet so im reserving my judgement thats just what i have been told, i will go to another one if i dont like her. 

i will take my charts, but dunno if i will show them

:wave: night welshie


----------



## kelster823

Nite Welshie!!!

Ok Dandy - but def take them.. I did, but did not end up showing him.. he just agreed with me


----------



## SBB

Wow you lot have been well chatty!! 

Kell I hope you're oving, clomid can make ov quite painful but again I didnt have that... 

Dandy I think the boy clomid thing is just a coincidence on our thread, the first girl was confirmed today! It's 7:1 now... Honestly I've never heard of boys being more likely on clomid! 

I can't remember anything else I've just read :dohh: 

Night welshie I hope you feel better for letting it all out today... Big :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

umm it hasn't been painful.. just nudgies, pulls, dull crampies, dull backache, and a dull headache all day---- not really any ta ta pain though

hell I love that 7:1 ratio for boys!!! :rofl:


----------



## xcharx

Cor blimey ladies Youve been chatting loads, cant keep up with you :o :) hehe. X


----------



## dandybrush

thanx sbb, u are prob right, im just gonna go with the flow and see what the dr says :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: xcharx


----------



## TntArs06

MY GOODNESS! There was like 15 pages!! You guys have been CHATTY! :rotfl: 

Kel- I See you might be OVing! :happydance: YEA!!!!!! Hope you had fun hunni. I couldn't get that pic up BTW. Im stupid apparently cuz I keep clicking on the mountain thing to insert them and they want a URL....hmmm :dohh:

AJ-Never- I can't wait to see your results this weekend! :dust: 

What else is going on ladies? I have missed you!

AFM- I went and got my blood levels yesterday morning. Had to wait until they almost closed to get results. My blood was at 34 on Friday and Monday were 84. I get tested again tomorrow. Hope its even higher! My first blood test that was negative apparently got re-tested because they called me yesterday to tell me it was positive :dohh: thanks! :haha: My insomnia is slowly going away. Took a nap today after OH bought me a body pillow thing...LOVE THAT THING!!! Kinda creepy looking though. :haha: She's too sweet to me! 

:hi: to all the other maca girls! Hope you are well.


----------



## dandybrush

tnt :wave:


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> tnt :wave:

:hi: how are ya


----------



## dandybrush

im good :) nothing new to report, getting nervous for app with gyn on oct 16 :dohh: i think ill get alot more nervous next month :argh:

sounds like you really like that pillow :haha: your OH sounds so sweet


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> im good :) nothing new to report, getting nervous for app with gyn on oct 16 :dohh: i think ill get alot more nervous next month :argh:
> 
> sounds like you really like that pillow :haha: your OH sounds so sweet

I will be nervous with you! :hugs: I would be going insane. Im really impatient so I would have already ended up calling and trying to get in sooner. :haha: I bet your appt will be ok and you will get some good news on how to get things going!!:hugs:

That pillow is amazing. I haven't really slept in awhile and up crazy hours and staying awake...im hoping tonight I will sleep a little better. My nap was nice with it! :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

lol i dont want to hassle the dr :dohh: plus i got in on a sat which means my OH can make the appy :happydance: so i wont be all on my lonesome..but that will make me even more nervous/shy :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

> AFM- I went and got my blood levels yesterday morning. Had to wait until they almost closed to get results. My blood was at 34 on Friday and Monday were 84. I get tested again tomorrow. Hope its even higher! My first blood test that was negative apparently got re-tested because they called me yesterday to tell me it was positive thanks! My insomnia is slowly going away. Took a nap today after OH bought me a body pillow thing...LOVE THAT THING!!! Kinda creepy looking though. She's too sweet to me!

that blood test sounds about right for you... you may have also implanted later then what your chart says sweetie... no wories.. that lil bean will make him or herslef very comfy in there.... that is so nice of your OH to get you that pillow.... I def want one myself :)

ahh this bloody headache won't go away.. I can tell ya -SOMETHING is going on down there.. what, I have no idea but it sure feels like it 

Hi ya Char :hi:

Dandy please do not fret the OBGYN.... I used to be so afraid to go to mine, but now I feel like it is a second home for me :rofl:


----------



## TntArs06

Dandy- Your right! Its bad to pester them... :haha: Im super glad your DH can go with you. That makes the appt alot better.

Kel- Ya im hoping its sticken. I have a good feeling. Been getten hot flashes and very dizzy lately. So prob a good sign. OH MAN I had bad headaches too with clomid when i OVd. For that few days around there and lots of twinges and cramps. I didn't OV until about CD 21 with it but I took it either 5-9 or 7-whenever..haha This last cycle I took it from cd7...only because we tried to time when donor would be back from training. I think you should def get that pillow....COMMMMFFFFYYYY! Have you seen Back Up Plan? They have the pillow in there and what they say cracks me up!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Kell headaches are pretty common on thr clomid. I got a few but I don't know if it was more than usual! 

TNT those pillows are fab! Is it a pregnancy one? I've got one it's as long as a person - love it! Aw I bet your OH is going to be great through your pregnancy, much better than a bloke cos she'll understand sooo much better what you're going through! 

Yeh dandy don't be scared or embarrassed at the gyne, it's the job they do every day. Just go in with all your facts, questions, and a clear goal. And don't leave til you're happy! 

Night girls :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

i love that movie!! haha yes the pillow story in the playground is hilarious :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx sbb i will endeavour to get all the answers i can

they request that the patient write their situation down along with any questions beforehand and bring them in, so i will do that, might start it now and add questions as i get them 

i guess that means they really do want to answer any of our concerns...just hope hse is nice about it :dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

SBB- Ya its a maternity one to use "before, during, and after preg" Its a Total body one...curved all crazy in such!! :haha: its really comfy but kinda weird looken. :haha:

Dandy- I love that part....I crack up every time! I love that movie even more now. I watched it twice this weekend. :haha: I agree with SBB..goen in with ALL your questions will be best. I think your idea of starting now and adding more is a good idea. Gets your thoughts out on paper and then you can add if you forgot any. I usually did that as well with my endo.


----------



## Wispyshadow

Tnt::happydance: Aaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Hooray!!!!:happydance::dance::yipee::hug::headspin::friends:
I am so happy for you and your OH! I gotta go get me one of those pillows. 

Dandy: I always get nervous before going to the gyne but then it all turns out to be no big deal and they always make me feel very comfortable and not so uneasy. I hope it all goes well for you.

Gosh, I feel like I have missed a ton since I haven't been on here for almost a week. 

Kel: OOOooo, I really hope it's an eggy revving up for ya!! Glad your doc gave you the clomid to try.:thumbup:

I hope everyone else it doing well. Looks like there were a few BFP over the weekend...WHOOHOO! Congrats to everyone.
:hugs: to those still waiting! And love to all my sisters:hugs::kiss:


----------



## TntArs06

Wispy- Thank you hunni! :hugs: How are you feeling these days? My sleepiness is starting to kick in. FINALLY! These almost all nighters are killing me. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Wispyshadow

I'm feeling pretty good. I got a migraine over the weekend and that was a total nightmare because can't take anything accept regular tylenol....that isn't even going to touch a migraine. NEway...it did eventually pass with rest and no stimualtion of any sort. I am mildly grouchy and will cry over stupid things.

At work there was this grandma sitting and holding her new granddaughter (preemie baby) and she was crying and singing to her....I had to walk around the corner because it made me cry. I'm usuallly not that sensitive..:haha:

I have to pee constantly...that is lame!


----------



## dandybrush

wispy :hugs: so glad your pgcy is going well :thumbup:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Thanks Dandy. I hope your appt goes well. I have my first appt on Sept 22 and I'm excited but dreading the whole looking at the lady parts....bleh:( I'm glad you were able to get an appt.


----------



## dandybrush

yeah i dunno what she is gonna do either :shrug: do you think she will look at my lady parts on this appy? :blush:


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel - Oh yeah I just googled lake george and it is about 2 hours you are right. Oh I had a few headaches and all those lil pains also....the day I would OV would be extremely crampy....not so bad that you had to take something but sometimes I would get a sharp shooting pain that would stop me in my tracks!

TNT - my dh bought me a regular body pillow (not the maternity kind) after my surgery and I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!

Wispy - If I had seen that lady singing I would have been crying also...LOL...but I am a mush like that!


----------



## dandybrush

sometimes when im Oving i guess :shrug: never thought about it :haha: i get a sharp shooting pain too that i have to freeze for a min for


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah the lovely s/e of just being a woman!!! Clomid makes those s/e a bit worse!


----------



## AJThomas

Kel trust me, i'm not that strong, i'm a pretty bad poas-holic. I'm pretty sure i'll be peeing on a stick first thing in the AM, if i can get some good pee cuz i've been going so often so we'll see if i make it through the night with enough to test in the morning. Especially this cycle because of the various symptoms, i'm dying to test!

Oh yeah, an y are you lot so chatty everytime i'm away? then when i come back i can never remember the previous posts that i wanted to reply to.


----------



## dandybrush

haha AJ im the same, i can never remember who i want to reply to :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

Went out with an old friend today, haven't seen him in 7 years! It was great to catch up.Only had a half hour nap today though so right now i feel like i'm dying! it's 7:30pm here and i need to get ready for bed, i am soooooo sleepy!


----------



## kelster823

AJ :rofl: ok then I wil be waiting to see your results!!!!

TTC that is not to far away... if you get the chance get to Lake George :winkwink:

ok ladies I gotta hit the hay... tomorrow is WEDNESDAY.. YUCKO day for me......

talk with ya all in the AM


----------



## TntArs06

Wispy-:yipee::yipee::headspin::smug:YEAH YEAH were bump buddies!! Your story about that woman bout made me cry...gave me full body goosebumps! You've just tried so long and you want to see that for yourself...You are VERY strong working in a NICU for premee's. I would be sooo scared! The peeing is annoying. I had a weak bladder before and now its just rediculous. In my life drawing class which is 2 hrs...I peed 4 times during that time. :haha: Its only gonna get worse! :haha: But well worth it.

TTC- :dohh: I never thought of that after surgery! Ughhh that pillow would have been GREAT to have! Your DH is super sweet and smart taking care of you like that. 

Kel- Hope your Wed is okay! Get that eggy girl!!! :hugs:

AJ- Look forward to coming online in the AM. I hope this is it. :hugs::hugs:

Im going to shower and then go hit the sheets! Im sleepy!:sleep: have a wonderful evening ladies!:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

I dont wanna think about it too much, for now i'm chalking it up to the fact that its a little cooler here than normal, thats my story and i'm sticking to it!:haha: seriously though, i lost track of how many times i had to pee today, it was well over 10 times! Wee is super dark too and boobs are a lil more tender today than before, we'll see. Fx'd for all of us!


----------



## dandybrush

i have a bad bladder now too...i struggle to hold on i have to make a dash when i have to go...yikes im gonna be shocking when i get pg :dohh:


----------



## xcharx

Aj - fxd for you :)
dandy - when I went to my doc (not my gyne) she took vaginal swobs to test for stds (which I knew I didnt have because ive been with same partner for nearly 6 years and hes ma one and only & I know he hasnt played away) and sent me for a day 21 blood test! Maybe thats what youll gyne will do-?
tnt - glad your levels are still rising =) 
hey to all the other ladies... I cant remember what I was going to reply to you!!x


----------



## dandybrush

xcharx :shrug: i got no std...she better not :grr:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Dandy: I had issues with ovarian cycsts and they checked to see if they could feel enlarged ovaries and then sent me for a scan to visualize the cycts to decide then on treatment. At that time they were small and we just waited it out for them to rupture on their own...oww! But they may want to take swabs to check for other infections that may not be std's necessarily but sometimes they can cause uterine issues and implantation problems or scar tissue. Are you going for a consultation? Consults here usually are just a question and answer session and a decision on how to proceed with treatment and diagnosis.


----------



## dandybrush

um yeah i think its just a consult wispy :shrug: its my first app with the gyn so i imagine it will mostly be a discussion on my cycles etc. and i think she will send me for a blood test to prob :shrug:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - I wernt saying you had an std lol was just saying to give you an idea =) how long have you been trying now?
wispy - cysts, Ouch!! What causes them, do they know?
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goodmorning ladies hope you are all well


----------



## xcharx

Hey lindsey :) im well, how are you?? 
x


----------



## dandybrush

xcharx - been off the pill for 10 months so thats how long the dr says i've been ttc, but we really only started "trying" this year so about 5 months charting and actually wanting it to happen if you follow


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - I know your pain lol. I havent started charting yet, im gna get a thermometer soon :)I think its soo unfair we hafta try this hard,yet others have no trouble :( x


----------



## dandybrush

yes it sux, i wish it had happened as soon as i had come off the pill :dohh:


----------



## xcharx

My friend got pregnant whilst on the pill because she want taking antibiotics, then with her 3rd she missed her injection by a month and got pregnant! And its really hard to get pregnant after the injection, I had it for a year about 4 years ago and I still wonder if thats what is causing problems :( x


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies :hi:

Do not have much time today to chit chat as I am in the office but I just wanted to say

Welshie--- hmm nice lil temp rise today.. I hope you got some :sex: in

AJ patiently awaiting to see if you POAS today and hope your temps go up

Never- haven't had to chance to sneak a peek at your chart- but heading there now- just checked it., UGH so hard to figure this one out without a couple of those temps missing.. BUT I HAVE PMA for ya sweetie..... BTW---- you get to watch any NFL this past weekend? my dang Cowboys STUNK up the field...

AFM- my temps today actually went down- first time with this cycle that I had one in the 96 range (my others it seemed I was always in the 96 range)- but I adjusted the temp for craps and giggles.. if it goes up tomorrow then I will change it back to the proper temp- 

also still have a dull backache :( ETA: I should say it is not DULL... I have stabbing pain in my lower right backside right above or where my kidneys are.... IS THIS NORMAL??????????


----------



## dandybrush

i wish it could be easy for us :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

Hey Dandy :hi:

- isn't it Thursday over there already?


----------



## AJThomas

Negative test ladies, i'll probably just wait till AF is due or late to test again.


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> Negative test ladies, i'll probably just wait till AF is due or late to test again.


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

what was your temp this AM sweetie??? I don't see it in your chart?

i didn't start getting faint faint faint + until 10dpo


----------



## AJThomas

usually i temp at 8:30 and i was up at 6 this morning so i'm wondering if i should put that temp in,temp at that time was 36.9 and by 8:30 it might have been like 37 or 37.1 so i'm not sure wat to put in.


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> usually i temp at 8:30 and i was up at 6 this morning so i'm wondering if i should put that temp in,temp at that time was 36.9 and by 8:30 it might have been like 37 or 37.1 so i'm not sure wat to put in.

put the time you woke up but just make sure you put comments in the lil note box at the bottom.. or there is a website that allows you to see what your temp would be.. https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php and just enter the comments of what time you actually took your temp and what it was...

like me today I woke up 2 hrs earlier so my temp was 96.94... I adjusted it and it gave me 97.34


----------



## AJThomas

^Thanks Kel! That site adjusted it to 37.18!


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> ^Thanks Kel! That site adjusted it to 37.18!

NP,, but just make sure you def note the actual temp you took when you first woke up- in the lil note area.... I can't say that, that website info is completely accurate.. if ya know what I mean :winkwink:


----------



## AJThomas

^Yeah i know, i temp a lot though just for fun so like i said, it should either be 37 or 37.1. My temp is always .1 degree lower an hour before the usual time, like if i wake up and take it and its 36.8, if i go back to sleep and wake up and take it at the right time, it will be 36.9 and i got up 2.5 hours earlier than normal today so its pretty close if not totally accurate.

I'm nervous to see my temps over the next few days, i'm gonna freak out if there are like 2 dips in a row, AF always starts out that way, like 2-3 days before she shows my temps head downward.

Um.....is it normal for pee to be REALLY dark? Even the hpt is stained, the window isnt white anymore! I have no symptoms of an infection and i've been drinking more water than i usually do so whats up with that?


----------



## kelster823

try not to worry about it sweetie.... I am learning to not let this get the best of me..... you can't or you will drive yourself BATTY!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

You're right, its out of my hands now anyway, i've already done all i can.


----------



## nevertogether

afternoon lovely ladies! :wave:

kel - yes, my chart is very hard to figure out. i've been bloated today. sore bb's (like even when i was walking downstairs they were sore...), sharp pain on right side today as well just while i was reaching up to do something. that's about it. :shrug: temp really isn't showing me anything. and yes, i saw football! my team lost to the jags. it was an underdog weekend for SURE! surprised romo didn't do one of his usually hail mary passes with 5 seconds left haha.

aj - your chart looks fab. i'm with these girls. just wait it out a few days and see what your temps do. looking like a :bfp: chart to me though!


----------



## kelster823

> surprised romo didn't do one of his usually hail mary passes with 5 seconds left haha

well I can say I didn't watch the second half of the game but once again they get right to the goal line and pull a STUPID arse pentalty---which took back the TD with 3 seconds left that would of won the game for us :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: 

hmm those symptons sound pretty good- anything that you have never experienced before?


----------



## nevertogether

the stuffed nose is something i never have, but that could just be a cold. my bb's usually get sore before AF but they seem a little more sore than normal. have been constipated as well, which i usually have no problem with. all could be attributed to other things though so who knows! definitely not getting my hopes up :)


----------



## kelster823

well sweetie I am def gonna say you O'ed sometime that weekend... Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

thanks kel :hugs: i really hope that our approach helped us, but i won't know until saturday when i test. eek :)


----------



## kelster823

oooooooooooooooooooohh I can't wait til Saturday. I know I won't have to wait cause it will have been done by the time I get up......

and once again Kellie and Jeff are off jet setting this weekend.. this time not so far away but the next state over.. going to PA for the day...


----------



## nevertogether

wow you guys are some crazy travelers! we're thinking about going to ireland next month. and yes, you don't have to wait because i'm ahead. :haha:


----------



## kelster823

gotta get all these things out of the way and out of our system just in case.. won;t be able to be doing all these things for a while if we ever get PG....

not to mention I forgot to YELL---- Sept 29th off to see Nickleback in concert- scored some really great seats two weeks ago.....


----------



## nevertogether

nickelback - that's awesome kel! they were just here, but we didn't go. i don't know why but all the concerts here on weekdays and there is no way soldiers can go to week day shows especially when they don't start until like 9:00pm!


----------



## kelster823

that SUXS... so not fair to you guys.. 

this will be my third time seeing them.. they are *WICKED* in concert. the loudest and clearest I have ever been too..


----------



## AJThomas

Hmmmm, totally forgot what I came in here to say, lol!


----------



## nevertogether

kel i just found out my favorite band is playing here in december! i'm so glad you said concert or i would have never looked or even known. eek. i'm so excited! :yipee:


----------



## AJThomas

Never I have a stuffy nose too, mine is probably cause of DH tho cuz he had a cold a few says ago.


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> kel i just found out my favorite band is playing here in december! i'm so glad you said concert or i would have never looked or even known. eek. i'm so excited! :yipee:

who might that be???

AJ that is horrible---- :rofl: you forgot what ya were gonna say.. :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

AJ - i've had mine since friday and i wish it would go away! ugh.

kel - kings of leon :)


----------



## kelster823

ahh I THINK they opened up for Jovi back in May but we didn't go in to see them.. 

I am weird with my music tastes.... Country (yeee haw) Rock- but more or less Nickleback-Creed- then the 80's hair bands \M/Crue- Jovi- Def Leppard...and 80's New Wave-Duran Duran-Thompson Twins 

but these new bands out- I just have no interest.. but I hope you have a ROCKIN \M/ GOOD TIME


----------



## nevertogether

thanks babe :hugs: i like practically everything. honestly. techno, country, rock, rap, top 40, classic rock, 80's, you name it. i like a bit of everything!


----------



## AJThomas

Yeh Kel I hate when I forget stuff! I got so caught up in reading the posts, by the time I was done I had no idea what I was gonna say.


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: aj i do that too. i always tell myself to remember so i can comment on it but by the time i go to post i barely remember anything!


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> Yeh Kel I hate when I forget stuff! I got so caught up in reading the posts, by the time I was done I had no idea what I was gonna say.

 :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

you know what i hate about colds? how it makes you want to sleep like all the time. all i can think about when i get home is sleep. but i know if i sleep that long it will just make me more sleepy tomorrow. sleep. sleep. sleep.


----------



## AJThomas

Never I'd keep an eye on those symptoms, might not be just a cold ya kno ;-) (plz bear wit my lil smileys, I'm on my phone. :-D


----------



## nevertogether

haha sleep isn't a symptom for me AJ. for some reason the military makes you want to sleep all the time. i don't get it. i wake up at 0500 everyday and work until 1700 at the EARLIEST. sometimes i'm more tired than others, like this week, but i think the cold + work is taking it out on me for sure.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: kel - its thurs morning now, just having bfast :)


----------



## AJThomas

Mawning Dandy!! 

Ok Never, I hear u but I've got my eye on u!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning AJ :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: AJ i've got my eye on your chart mama. you're next! we testing together saturday!?


----------



## kelster823

:cry:I just wanna be in the TWW :cry:


----------



## AJThomas

Awww, you're gettin there Kel, you're gettin there. {Hugs}

Never it's a date!! Saturday morning it is.


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> :cry:I just wanna be in the TWW :cry:

Don't make me tell you off... It's not your turn again til Friday :devil:

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> :cry:I just wanna be in the TWW :cry:
> 
> Don't make me tell you off... It's not your turn again til Friday :devil:
> 
> x x xClick to expand...


hee hee heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... :blush:


----------



## AJThomas

:haha: hahahahahaha, right on time SBB! Told u Kel would need a bigger dose!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies hope you are all well will have a read back in a bit cant seem to keep up wth the threads lately lol


----------



## SBB

AJThomas said:


> :haha: hahahahahaha, right on time SBB! Told u Kel would need a bigger dose!

Lol I just had a little niggling feeling I needed to come on.... I knew kel couldn't wait til Friday :haha: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Peeps:wave:

AJ and Never....getting so excited for you both! My :wohoo:man....is itching to scurry off to that front page:winkwink::lol:

SBB...How's you're day been sweets? Yes feeling a lot better after yesterday hun:hugs:
Had an ok day in work quite uneventful...the 5th person has just announced that she's pg about 12wks.....the boss is going to throw a :brat: soon I'm sure:lol: 

Kel....C'mon girly...PMA PMA PMA!....it gets boring talking to the back of your head while you face the wall in the naughty corner:winkwink::lol:

Dandy...hope you're having a good day honey:hugs:

Well as for me...My pickle went on a school trip today to a welsh life museum....he wanted to bring the pig and sheep home with him...apparently they were cute:shock::dohh:...Glad the teacher told him they wouldn't fit on the minibus:rofl:

An yep Kel the temp this morning was a little bit of a suprise...no bd unfortunately and really not feeling in the mood tonight either....interestingly thou my usual ov temp and the last day of my cycle temps seem to be very similar....maybe it's the witch....FX'D!!!

Big Love Everyone:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> :cry:I just wanna be in the TWW :cry:

:cry::cry::cry::cry: i just wanna Ovulate!!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry:



WelshRose said:


> Hiya Peeps:wave:
> 
> AJ and Never....getting so excited for you both! My :wohoo:man....is itching to scurry off to that front page:winkwink::lol:
> 
> Kel....C'mon girly...PMA PMA PMA!....it gets boring talking to the back of your head while you face the wall in the naughty corner:winkwink::lol:
> 
> Dandy...hope you're having a good day honey:hugs:
> 
> Well as for me...My pickle went on a school trip today to a welsh life museum....he wanted to bring the pig and sheep home with him...apparently they were cute:shock::dohh:...Glad the teacher told him they wouldn't fit on the minibus:rofl:
> 
> An yep Kel the temp this morning was a little bit of a suprise...no bd unfortunately and really not feeling in the mood tonight either....interestingly thou my usual ov temp and the last day of my cycle temps seem to be very similar....maybe it's the witch....FX'D!!!
> 
> Big Love Everyone:hugs:

:wave: welshie :hugs: hope the witch is on its way for you fxed

well im at work atm so my day is as good as it can be right now :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Aw welshie not another pregnancy announcement :( I hope it will be you soon :hugs: 

Glad you're feeling better... I am knackered today, been to the shops and the supermarket so my legs feel like they'll fall off any minute :haha: 

Hey dandy :wave: here's hoping you ov v soon and get a nice surprise! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> :haha: hahahahahaha, right on time SBB! Told u Kel would need a bigger dose!
> 
> Lol I just had a little niggling feeling I needed to come on.... I knew kel couldn't wait til Friday :haha:
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

ha ha ha.. I didn't say anything negative.:lol:. I just said I wanna be in the TWW already


no- no bads vibes coming from me


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Dandy:wave:
Hope your day goes quickly and the clock moves to home time soon:hugs:
I've had a bit more spotting today than previous days and my lower back was SO tight this morning. Had a few cramps as well. I guess the next couple of days will definately shed some light on it.

I was talking to my mum the other night and she was telling me that they've just bought a new laptop and she's downloaded skype...I had no real idea how skype worked so of course I downloaded it to after I got off the phone to her. Tonight we had our first Skype video call....very surreal....and lots of giggling went on:dohh:...modern technology huh...comes to something when your mother has to tell you about it:rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

kel :trouble: :haha: :ignore: 

thanx sbb


----------



## dandybrush

welsh :rofl: thats funny :haha: :dohh:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww SBB....get those legs well rested sweets:hugs:
I hate supermarket shopping...with a passion:dohh:....Strangely it's the only type of shopping that I can get Shaun to do:dohh: Did you buy anything nice in the shops?

Right then folks both my furbaby and DH are telling me it's time for bed...she's sat in her crate waiting for her treat...:dohh: 

Will catch you all tomorrow...sweetdreams:kiss:


----------



## kelster823

Welshie dang I gotta get Skype thingie can you believe if we all could get one and actually talk face to face.... well via internet.. HOW COOL WOULD THAT BE????

Dandy yep I hope your day goes fast......

I am soooooooooooo tuckered out, I could fall asleep right now

baby Jesus is getting to big for your lil leggies SBB???


----------



## dandybrush

thats cute of ur furbaby welshie :flower: 

sweet dreams welshie

AFM i LOVE grocery shopping...but not when i have to do it all the time, but my OH doesnt come so i get to pick whatever i want, plus i cant afford to do any recreational shopping atm, we are on a very tight budget till our cars are paid off :dohh: so thats the only shopping i can do


----------



## dandybrush

my temps seem rather stable this cycle (so far) compared to last cycle, maybe the diet is helping?


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> my temps seem rather stable this cycle (so far) compared to last cycle, maybe the diet is helping?

and you are taking them at the same time which is good :) 



mine too this cycle.. well with the exception of this past Sat and Sun but I digarded them... to much drinkie phoos for me and boy was my temps up there... :blush:


----------



## dandybrush

lol yeah i didnt think about that, i have set an alarm to wake me up at 4am so that i can take them at the same time every day, i used to just do it when i would wake up :dohh: thats prob it then

i do take them then go bak to sleep though, i dont get up till 4.45 for work


----------



## kelster823

my body is clock work now- dont need a alarm, I just wake up... even on Wednesdays when I gotta get up at 3:50.. hmm yep I am WIDE AWAKE.. this morning at frigin 3:30am..

UGH UGH UGH UGH UGH


----------



## dandybrush

3.30 OMG!! thats soo early :haha: sux to be you 

though i do wake up during the night sometimes cause of my dog anyways :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

CRAP CRAP CRAP..HELP I need an question answered

Pre-seed.... I used a little last night while doing the deed for the first time.. will that stuff stay in there for a period of time????????? I just checked my CM and I gots EWCM, not a lot but enough for me to stretch and it was also watery up in der??? :lol:


----------



## dandybrush

:shrug: sorry kel, never used that stuff


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> :shrug: sorry kel, never used that stuff

DAM.. thanks anyways Dandy babe... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :lol:


----------



## AJThomas

Oooooooh! See Kel i told ya! 2ww is just around the curve!!


----------



## dandybrush

yep sure is sounding promising :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

yeah but I am afraid the pre-seed is replacing the REAL STUFF and it is actually not my own EWCM

get what I mean???? but then again the stuff is not like EWCM when I put it in the tubie thingie- it's a lube and lube is watery and slick

SHIT THE STUFF WE GO THRU TO HAVE A CHILD.... OMG :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

Oh i c, thats what you're worried about. I dunno if it would be all stretchy like ewcm? i dunno, never seen or used the stuff so i cant say for sure but i'm guessing the texture is kinda like KY? If so it would be watery i guess but not stretchy so the stretchy stuff is probably yours.


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: you are right kel we go through alot!!


----------



## AJThomas

What a speech we'll have when our kids get out of line or cause us grief! LOL!!


----------



## kelster823

yepper I am going with my OWN EWCM... :rofl: lubie junk doesn't stretch. LOL LOL 

thanks guys for adding your input!!!!!

yep what a speech we will give

but glad I have you guys to talk about this stuff with


----------



## AJThomas

Yeh, if not for you ladies I would feel so alone cuz noone knows we're ttcing, I just kinda mentioned it to one of my friends today but we didn't discuss it much.


----------



## dandybrush

yeah i have no one to really discuss it with either :dohh: as its a secret too


----------



## kelster823

I have my SIL but we don't get a chance to talk OFTEN enough but we do check in on each other at least once a week- poor thing even didn't have one drink this past weekend as she had her trigger shot early last week so she MAY be pregnant it is just to early to know right now

... and like I have said before ALL my friends are DONE with kids- most are 40 yrs old and older so their kids are in junior high or high school now

I am no secret almost everyone knows we are trying.. so I always get the are you OVALATING )said just like that too.. (O VA LATNG lol) yet or dam was hoping I wouldn't see you with a beer in your hand when we go out sometimes


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: kel, by the time im 40 i hope my kids are in high school too :hugs: i cant fully understand how you feel :hugs: but im glad that im here to give you support, you deserve this as much as anyone else


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> :hugs: kel, by the time im 40 i hope my kids are in high school too :hugs: i cant fully understand how you feel :hugs: but im glad that im here to give you support, you deserve this as much as anyone else

I hope you do too Dandy I hope you do too.. 

and I appreciate the kind words :hugs:

yep been a long road but not as stressful as it has been the last 11 months.......... never thought I could so --I just went day to day all these years

kay gonna go spend some time with Jeff- he just got home from football practice


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: kel


----------



## AJThomas

Sleep kicking in again but I have a sudden craving for fried chicken so we have to run out to get some.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Who else is a Maca/Clomid Combo girl and has got a BFP?? Dying to find out the numbers..I know there are a couple of you out there!!!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls! 

Hope you are all ok... 

Kel sounds like ewcm to me, the lube is more watery so it was prob your own stuff :happydance: 
If you're getting your own just use a little preseed I think! 
And yep Jesus is getting too big for my skinny little legs! Lol and my back is starting to hurt if I'm standing too long :dohh:

AJ how you doing? When you testing again? 

Hey dandy :hugs: 

Hi everyone else :wave: hope everyone has a good day :D 

Born2be I was on maca + clomid :D 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

AJThomas said:


> ^Yeah i know, i temp a lot though just for fun so like i said, it should either be 37 or 37.1. My temp is always .1 degree lower an hour before the usual time, like if i wake up and take it and its 36.8, if i go back to sleep and wake up and take it at the right time, it will be 36.9 and i got up 2.5 hours earlier than normal today so its pretty close if not totally accurate.
> 
> I'm nervous to see my temps over the next few days, i'm gonna freak out if there are like 2 dips in a row, AF always starts out that way, like 2-3 days before she shows my temps head downward.
> 
> Um.....is it normal for pee to be REALLY dark? Even the hpt is stained, the window isnt white anymore! I have no symptoms of an infection and i've been drinking more water than i usually do so whats up with that?

AJ I stopped temping for a few days and only started temping close to AF being due, like you I was watching to see what my temps would do go up stay the same go down its a rollercoaster :hugs: my wee was very dark still is !!! 10PO may be to early so dont lose hope, wait a few more days I was terrified of seeing BFN early so I waited till AF was late:flower:



nevertogether said:


> afternoon lovely ladies! :wave:
> 
> kel - yes, my chart is very hard to figure out. i've been bloated today. sore bb's (like even when i was walking downstairs they were sore...), sharp pain on right side today as well just while i was reaching up to do something. that's about it. :shrug: temp really isn't showing me anything. and yes, i saw football! my team lost to the jags. it was an underdog weekend for SURE! surprised romo didn't do one of his usually hail mary passes with 5 seconds left haha.
> 
> aj - your chart looks fab. i'm with these girls. just wait it out a few days and see what your temps do. looking like a :bfp: chart to me though!

Hi Never symptoms sound good that pain you had sounds like round ligament pain, good sign! my FX :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Hey ladies! Just come back from doctors, my day 21 blood test level for Ovulation was 6, 30 is the level to say Youve ovulated :( but my doctor said its probably because my periods are every 21days ish soo now for the next 3 months ive gotta keep a diary that states my periods, any signs of Ovulation, how much maca im taking, my temps, and days of intercourse!! 
hope your all well x


----------



## kelster823

Mornng :hi:

Never I just peeked a sneak at your chart :( but hell we STILL don't know anything without that coverline

Welshie- where's your temp today? hope you are doing OK

AJ- very anxious to see where you are today also

Dandy- I hope your day went fast for ya

SBB- I hope it was EWCM- but it wasn't A LOT that is for sure- it was TMI just like a goopy small glob-- and take it easy on your feet :)

To all the other preggos gals- hope you are all feeling well

and to my TTC buds... :hi: have a great day :)


----------



## kelster823

Char you using Fertility Friend???? it keeps everything for you


----------



## xcharx

Kel - no not yet, I will do tho =) going to buy a thermometer later!
x


----------



## SBB

Char fertility friend will be great for you. Charting is a brilliant way to tell if/when you ovulate and if you have any problems like a short luteal phase. 

Kell little tempy drop today - today could be OV day :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Never you're not out yet, temp drop today could be something else... fingers crossed it's implantation!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Good Char... make sure you put yuor FF chart ticker in your siggy!!! we LOVE to chart stalk.. :rofl:

HEY SBB----- yep a little one- maybe- maybe not... just gotta wait and see :) course Jeff won't be home at all tomorrow nite!!!! does he not understand this crap is IMPORTANT?????????????? :rofl:

I overlapped my March and this cycle so far-- they are almost INDENTICAL


----------



## SBB

Ooh that's cool... Another march cycle is what we need :D FX for a nice rise tomorrow... 

As long as you get some :sex: in today you're ok! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

oh HECK ya we are.. already got it entered in my chart.. :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Lol I know I saw :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

AJ......................... what was your actual TEMP yesterday morning without adjusting it?????? wasn't it lower????? If I can remember correctly it was, so isn't that a higher temp today?

SBB---- I knew you would get a kick outta that... If I don't put it in there I may just say EH.. not to night- but with it being in there already I KNOW I have too :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

Hey Kel, man you're on stalking duty early! I just put the temp in!!:haha: Ya, actual temp yesterday was 36.9 so going off that i would have a rise today.


----------



## kelster823

I thought soooooooooooooooooo :) YAY YAY YAY looking good mama


----------



## AJThomas

SBB i think you were asking when i'm testing, me and Never have a date to test together on Saturday so i'm waiting till then.


----------



## xcharx

Aj - hope you get a bfp =)


----------



## SBB

Lol I don't remember asking but with baby brain anythings possible! I read you and never are testing together so am v excited for Saturday!! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

How many bfp have we had this month? Is it 3?


----------



## kelster823

Yep Char- 3 so far-- all with :witch:'s that started in Aug... I HOPE I am one of them since mine started Aug 31st......................


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls! :wave:

wow, long day! how is everyone doing? 

char - sorry to see the bloods showed you not ovulated, but hopeful the maca will sort everything out for you honey. the journal sounds like a good idea, but charting sounds excellent as well. at least to give you more of an idea of your cycles. we would all do our best to help you!

AJ - testing buddies :happydance: :happydance: come on saturday!

SBB / Kel - yes, temp drop today, but i'm honestly not too horribly upset about it. i think it's because i don't know how many DPO i am so it could be ID or :witch: either of which i am fine with. just doing my best not to get wrapped up in it. still have the very sore bb's today and a headache. nose still stuffy, but happy to report that i think it's going away! also, have two ANNOYING canker sores in my mouth. :( i hate them! gassy, creamy CM. all things that could be either or so :shrug:

i had a dream last night that i was telling my MIL that we were pregnant. it was a nice dream :cloud9:


----------



## xcharx

Kel - I hope you are too!! When you testing?? 
I was wondering if theres any studies taking place on maca root & fertility, think theyd have fun with all of use hehe :D


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - thanks hun :) even tho im disappointed, im happy I know!! Im excited for sat, it would be amazing if you & aj are BFP :D :BFP: WAHOO


----------



## kelster823

that sounds like such a GREAT dream Never---- 

the last dream I had was back in July while we are on vakay.. I actually gave birth to a baby girl however, I was giving her up for adoption.. then I changed my mind.. it was REALLY weird.... I remember starting to give birth- passed out- and woke after she was born

Char as long as I O sometime SOON- I will be testing Sept 30- Oct 1st... all the info is on the front page- Welshie is so kind to keep it all updated for us


----------



## nevertogether

:shock: that is a weird dream kel!


----------



## nevertogether

i just went to the bathroom and when i wiped i had a tiny tiny TINY speck of red blood. i kept wiping to see if :witch: was arriving but nothing more came so my wait my be over. :witch: might be showing, but even if i ovulated CD17 this would only be 12DPO for me and that's very uncommon for me to start then because if you look at my chart i have a spot on 14 day luteal phase. maybe my cycle is weird this time around. :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

DANG Never- I SERIOUSLY HOPE this is not the frigin witch.. keep us updated- because I was also numbering your days and I had you at least at 11DPO..... 

well I am HAPPY to report- I just did an OPK at noon-- the flucker is POSITIVE!!!! YIPPIEEEEEEEEEEEEE gonna do one again at 4 and another at 8 just to be safe


----------



## nevertogether

well - my ovulation symptoms i know for a fact didn't go away until monday. didn't check CM monday, but on sunday it was definitely watery and tuesday DEFINITELY creamy. so i'm pretty confident that O was CD18 or CD19. which would make me 10DPO or 9DPO.

yay for O kel! go get it girl!!! this better be your month!!


----------



## kelster823

could be IP dip and bleed babe... FINGERS SOOOOOOOOO CROSSED FOR YOU

I am scanning the OPK.. picture in a minute :lol:


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: girls!

OMG two more days and AJ and Never will be testing! Im sooo excited and then in the next week or so Kel will be! :happydance: :happydance: I hope we get 3 more BFP's.

Kel- I had that same issue with EWCM. I thought it was the pre-seed cause we used loads and then it stretched so I knew it wasn't the pre-seed. This is DEF a good sign! YEAY! :hugs: PS that dream was kinda crazy...did you watch teen mom or something before hand... :haha:

AJ- The temp rise is good. Maybe the other temp was ID. Sure hope so. :hugs:

Never- Ughhh I sure hope that its not the dang witch. But your cycles have always seemed like clock work to me. So for it to be 3 days early is just crazy. I sure hope not. Keep us posted...which im sure you will. :hugs:

Char- Im sorry about the OV issue. I really hope maca does something for you. I honestly feel it did something with my endometriosis as well. So hopeflly the next 3 months will help you figure out whats going on. Definitely start temping bc I thought i had a 28 day cycle and really it was 35-36. So it does really help...:hugs:

AFM- My bloods went from 84 to 145 yeterday. My dr wants to me to keep getting this done every two days to see them keep rising. I think my endo might be the cause of the constant blood draw...staying proactive just in case...which I like but it is nerve racking. I am super tired now and napping alot too. Its hard for me to work at the salon because I stand all day and I get really dizzy. So im trying to slow down there...doesn't help my clients for me to be like this...:dohh: 

:hi: to all the other maca girls! Hope you are all well! Where is Lucy and Wispy? :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

what ya think????

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/OPK.jpg


----------



## xcharx

Kel - yay :D go jump on hubby ;) hehe!! Hope you get a bfp in two weeks!? 
never - im waiting for saturday :)


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> what ya think????
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/gallery/374a8f21cfa553f0f0f2b2c6bc9a8699/image_11508.jpg

I definitely think its a POS!!! :happydance::happydance: Get it girl!! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> could be IP dip and bleed babe... FINGERS SOOOOOOOOO CROSSED FOR YOU
> 
> I am scanning the OPK.. picture in a minute :lol:

I agree! I think so too!! I really hope so!!!:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> AFM- My bloods went from 84 to 145 yeterday

that is GOOD NEWS.... can't wait to see what your next BETA levels are.... just take it easy babe


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - so glad to hear everything is going well! i'm jealous :haha:

char - thanks hun :hugs:

kel - POSITIVE! :sex:

not too confident about this cycle girls. i'm hoping tomorrows temp will show me something, either way it goes, i'm happy i saw DH!


----------



## kelster823

grrrrr dam don't ya just HATE having to wait til TOMORROW???? 

the funny thing with those tests.. the Sept 9th ones are from my last day taking clomid.. I only took them just to see what a TRUE + OPK would look like.. and I didn't get it on that CD


----------



## nevertogether

yes! especially when tomorrow brings you a more off the wall temp :haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust: kel!


----------



## kelster823

is it tomorrow already????????????? LOL LOL LOL


----------



## nevertogether

i know right! :shock:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Geez I cant keep up with you ladies! Now I have forgotten all that I read....LOL...

Kel - Looks like that nice temp drop might be ov! I cant wait to see what your temp is tomrrow. Your cramping that you are having is normal and coinciding to that temp dip so all is looking really good for you!

Never & AJ - Oh saturday cant come fast enough!

BLAH! I seriously cant remember! LOL

Ok well nothing going on here!


----------



## kelster823

TTC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hi ya mama!!!!!!!!! Miss seeing you around..................


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, ya'll are making me all excited now, wat are u guys gonna tell me if I get a bfn on Saturday?


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> Lol, ya'll are making me all excited now, wat are u guys gonna tell me if I get a bfn on Saturday?



OHHHHHHHHHHHH SBB we need a SLAPPING SESSION


----------



## AJThomas

Lol! It is my day after all Kel! I was scheduled for today!!


----------



## nevertogether

we are going to say it's not over until she shows!!


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> Lol! It is my day after all Kel! I was scheduled for today!!

:trouble: :trouble: :trouble: :haha: :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

That's the spirit Never, we'll ride it out to the end. Spotting can be good or bad. (Better Kel?)


----------



## nevertogether

:thumbup:

on a positive note, we are still healthy and alive and able to try if we don't catch the eggy this cycle. that's always a plus!


----------



## kelster823

> That's the spirit Never, we'll ride it out to the end. Spotting can be good or bad. (Better Kel?)

MUCH- :)



> on a positive note, we are still healthy and alive and able to try if we don't catch the eggy this cycle. that's always a plus

soo true :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

holy moly you guys were chatty last night :O

sbb :hugs:
kel my day went fast :thumbup: its already tomorrow :dohh: 

ill have to catch up later got a busy day at work today


----------



## kelster823

you mean we were chatty today.. LOL Thursday Sept 16th.... :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

ok off to work now

very exciting 2 more possible BFP's :happydance:

kel that was a quick Ov for you :happydance: the clomid is working!! go get ur man :sex:

:wave: cya girlies


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> you mean we were chatty today.. LOL Thursday Sept 16th.... :rofl:

:grr: u were chatty last night :grr: :haha:


----------



## kelster823

have a good day dandy!!!! yep I sure HOPE this is an actual O for me....


----------



## kelster823

YAY!!! the range has been cancelled hubby will be home at normal time today

Yeeeeeeeeeee Haaawwwwwwwwwwwww :rofl:

IT'S ON LIKE DONKEY KONG in this house tonight


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

That is definately a sign Kel! Go get that eggy!!


----------



## kelster823

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

^yes Kel, we're crazy in here :-D


----------



## angelgirl86

I have a couple questions for you maca ladies if you can answer: 

1) Should I take maca if I already have regular cycles (afraid my progesterone might be too low though)?
2) Can i use progesterone cream and still take maca?

I would love to join your thread! I've been seriously considering buying the navitas natural organic powder off of amazon. This last cycle I got my :bfp: but it was a chemical so I'm doing everything I can to prevent that this time! Any help would be very much appreciated! :)


----------



## kelster823

Hey Angel-- WELCOME!!!!!!

I am sure it won't hurt......I know Never in this thread has a regualr cycle and she takes it....

I had that powder form- just an FYI--- it made my tummy all messed up.... yup the craps.. I would try the pills if I were you................

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31TXC2E6V6L._SL500_AA300_.jpg

Welshie............. you gotta update the front page to AJ testing on Saturday toooooo


----------



## AJThomas

Welcome Angel! Like Kel said, you should be ok to take Maca, its a tuber like turnip or potatoes, just in powder form so u should be ok to take it with other stuff. 

AFM, boobs are getting sorer by the day, much worse than they were before. I think the peeing has lessened though, its not hourly anymore, more like every 3 hours now.


----------



## WelshRose

:tease: You girls don't play fair!.....as fast as I'm reading more pages are being added....but I've finally caught up:dance::rofl:

Thanks Kel...I will update in a second:thumbup:
That's fab news that it looks like Ov for you missy....I've everything crossed that your eggy is one that gets all bedazzled:winkwink:

AJ...symptoms still looking good hun....and chart looks freaking amazing...roll on saturday!:happydance:

Dandy....the whole furbaby sending us to bed thing is quite amusing when it happens at bedtime...when she tries to send us at 8:30....it's not quite so funny:winkwink::rofl: Hope you're having a good day sweets:hugs:

TNT...Glad to see your levels rising babe and as Kel said take it easy sweets:hugs:

Never....hope it was implantation signs honey:hugs: How's the cold?

I know I haven't mentioned of loads of peeps....sorry....it's not done deliberately...hope you're all ok:hugs:

News from this end...nothing of any interest really. Still a small amount of spotting but no real sign of the :witch:....and Kel my temp is in...go stalk:winkwink:


----------



## AJThomas

I was wrong, the pee is still in full swing, it just slows down a bit if i dont drink enough water, if i drink even 1 cup (yes a regular measuring cup, 8 oz) then i'm in the bathroom every hour on the hour.


Hiiiiiiii Welshie!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Geez I seriously cant keep you with you ladies! I might have to quit my job so i can devote all of my tim eto BNB....LOL


----------



## kelster823

> and Kel my temp is in...go stalk

DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is all I have to say :( and if that is the case and she IS showing then lets get on with another cycle ---SOY girl SOY it this cycle..... 

AJ--great symptons.. juts like I said to TnT--- I gotta feeling for you this time

TTC- sorry hun- if I didnt work from home I couldn't keep up either.. LOL


----------



## AJThomas

^how comes you have to get up so early on Wednesdays if you work from home?


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> ^how comes you have to get up so early on Wednesdays if you work from home?


it the only day I actually go into the office.. I work in Newark NJ which is across the river from New York City- it's a 45 minute drive and I like getting in early-- I am sitting at my desk by 6:30am


----------



## AJThomas

^Oh i see, so you'll have a lot of time for the beanie when s/he comes along!


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> ^Oh i see, so you'll have a lot of time for the beanie when s/he comes along!

yep which is a GOOD thing.. the only day we would need a baby sitter would be on Wednesdays and Jeff works oly 15 minutes from home and his mom is retired so there is our baby sitter -she lives one town over


----------



## AJThomas

^I work from home too so i know what you mean! It will be great to have that much time with the baby, my mom doesn't work either and she would be delighted to have the baby over if i ever need her to fill in, she lives about 10 minutes away from me. And DH works on ATM machines so he only goes out if he gets called, he goes into office on Wednesdays like you.


----------



## dandybrush

welshie my furbaby tries to put me to bed around 8 pm some nights :dohh: though it is cute

:wave: sure is looking positive for everyone but me in here :cry: ill get there...eventually...


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :D 
my first day taking my temp & I left my thermometer in my car :( im useless!! Also feeling rough today :( cant ring in sick as 3 ppl already off sick, so theres noone to cover my work :( 

I go on BNB On my phone, otherwise id never keep up either!!

x


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: morning ladies! AJ, hope to see that temp up more today!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goodmorning ladies hope ur all wellxx


----------



## nevertogether

i got to play soccer for PT this morning! always a great start to the day! :yipee: just living it day by day... so ready to go home for a little while and see DH! it's been 1 year and 1 month since i have been home and seen my best friends and family. so ready!


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> Lol, ya'll are making me all excited now, wat are u guys gonna tell me if I get a bfn on Saturday?
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHHHHHHHHHH SBB we need a SLAPPING SESSIONClick to expand...

NOOOOO!!! I was out and I missed AJs scheduled telling off... Slapped wrist AJ! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

nevertogether said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> on a positive note, we are still healthy and alive and able to try if we don't catch the eggy this cycle. that's always a plus!

Never you get a gold star :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Right you chatty bunch! 

Kell :wohoo: for +ve opk! FX we see some clear temps the next few days :happydance: 

Never I am praying that spot was implantation... Doesn't seem like the witch is imminent so fingers crossed! I think if it was IB you wouldn't get a bfp for 3/4 days so don't be disappointed of it's bfn tomorrow... 

AJ look forward to seeing today's temp! 

Dandy how are you? :hugs: 

Welshie I hope the witch shows so you can crack on with the soy and get that damn cycle sorted! 

Hey to everyone else :wave: :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning.....

SBB you were OUT!!! how dare you go out and not tell us.... :rofl: were you baby shopping?

Never- exactly what SBB said-- and you got a temp rise today.. :: scratches head :: huh-- I am so confused but HOPING that lil bleed was IP bleed... 

AJ-- can't WAIT to see your temps!!!!!!

:hi: to everyone else.. I GOTTA go get my coffee I am yawing to much 

and I have never had steady temps like this


----------



## SBB

Nah was out for dinner for my friends wedding party type thing as she lives in Australia and is getting married there... So it was a uk thing for everyone who's not going... Yummy food I ate sooo much!! I have put on about 13lbs now!! Eek!

Hope those temps keep nice and steady with an upwards trend!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

that sounds really nice...... Oh No 13 pounds.......... I can gain that in just one weekend.... LOL hell back in 2006 while on vakay- I got up every morning and walked for 45 minutes, ate pretty good and stayed away from beer and STILL put on 14 pounds in TWO WEEKS.. I about DIED... 8 came off ASAP 

yep I sure hope they keep going up up up-- I was hoping for a NICE rise today but I am satisified with steady.. if I can remember correctly yours ,after taking clomid, also were a steady rise too right???


----------



## AJThomas

Hello lovely ladies!

Well Kel, once again i'm up before my usual time, took my temp 2.5 hours before time again so actual temp was 36.9 again and adjusted is 37.1


----------



## kelster823

LOOKING GOOD MAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!! looking good..... can't wait til tomorow to see what ya come up with... :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## AJThomas

Something is definitely off this month, still weeing like crazy, boobs are getting sorer by the day, i went to bed at 8:30 last night and i feel like i could stay in bed all day, so tired! Lots of CM, wee is very dark, nose is kinda runny, been feeling like i'm catching a cold all week. Had a serious wave of nausea yesterday, had to head for the toilet cuz i was sure i was gonna hurl. 

I'm thinking thats way too much to be coincidence or PMS but i dunno, dont wanna get my hopes up too high ya kno, i'm real hopeful tho.


----------



## kelster823

those symptons sound so promising sweetie!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Well fx'd this is it! I was tempted to test this morning but I didn't want to run off on my testing buddy Never.


----------



## SBB

AJ your symptoms sound great - I really hope this is it!! 

Kell yes I had a real slow rise, until I got my crosshairs I wasn't sure I'd ov'd! Although I had my digi opks so I knew it was around that time... 

Exciting!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

AJ you are such a GOOD GIRL!!!!!!! 

I thought so babe!!! remembering your chart---- you SLOWLY waddled upwards with your temps.. thanks hun... yip excited toooooo :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

^Its great that you're in such high spirits today! Let's hope it's Fall beanies for all!

And Dandy dont be so glum, i'm sure your time is coming too just have to wait on your doctor appointment


----------



## nevertogether

aww thanks for not leaving me behind AJ :hugs: how is everyone? i'm going to have a fun filled night of eating and cleaning, hehe. i've felt like i was about to be bloated all day, but i never got bloated. :shrug: lingering backache. like not enough for me to be annoyed by it, but enough that i know it's there. sore nipples. headache and irritability. all signs again pointing to :witch: or :bfp: haha

kel - nice steady temps mama! :thumpup: i do agree my chart is :shock: it definitely leaves you wondering..haha..

sbb - ooooo i love love my gold star! :yipee:

aj - FX'ed girl, i think that :bfp: will be here for you tomorrow!


----------



## AJThomas

^no sign of anymore bleeding?


----------



## nevertogether

no ma'am not today. it was just a tiny speck yesterday, so could have been anything really. :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

well I am SOOO FX for BOTH of you tomorrow :hugs: you two deserve it 

I feel like POOP!!! I have such heartburn.... just overall feel like CRAP!!!!


----------



## Linny

Hey gorgeous ladies :D

I'm getting very excited for all these possible :bfp:, can't wait to see what tomorrow brings :yipee: :yipee:

Kel....YEY for a good POS on the opk :yipee: :yipee: I think some more :sex: tonight may seal the deal :lol:

All this talk of :sex: makes me rather in the mood :winkwink: Shame OH isn't!! He's so scared of hurting me or little little, he'd rather not! I don't blame him cos of the spotting and bleeding Ive had (plus my friend went into prem labor after dtd!) but my mojo is FINALLY back and I'm getting none!!!! The racy dreams don't help much BOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Kel, sorry that you're feeling bad.

Linny great that your mojo is back! Too bad it's on the back burner now.

AFM, i am sleeping like crazy cant seem to get enough.


----------



## kelster823

Linny~~~~~ hi ya sweetie

Awwwww poor hubby being scared..... that is a situtation ....Jeff was like that too 

I wish babe we could tonight but he is not gonna be home- he is staying over a friend's house tonight because they are going fishing at the butt crack of dawn-so I won't see him til later tomorrow afternoon.... and I don't know how much more poor DH can take... 

i told him no pressure but right now it seems like a JOB rather then intimate the last week or so.. I know it doesn't seem like a long time but........ ::: sighs ::: ya know


----------



## Linny

Oh I hear ya! :sex: on a timetable kinda sucks, i think poor OH has been using the last few months to recover from all the :sex: I used to demand :lol:

Well I'm sure you covered all your bases. We didn't even :sex: on ovulation day it was the two days leading up to it :D

Ooooooh I'm excited to find out in a couple of weeks :D

Hey AJ, good symptoms you have there!!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hello Ladies!!!!
Never and AJ: FX'd and :dust: to you both!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Kel: Hooray for your "O" that is awesome. It is such a bummer when the BD'ing becomes like a job. We started trying to be somewhat romantic when we had the time just to break the monotany of the timed craziness.

Dandy: Hang in there Girl!!!!! :hugs: 

It is so amazing seeing all the blinking BFP's on the first page....WOOHOO!!!
Well, I have been walking on the boardwalk in Oceancity, NJ all morning and then just took my girls to the beach and watched my DH play on the boogie boards with them. It was awful after awhile because I have drank so much water today and I kept having to run back up to the hotel room to pee...:haha: I am hoping tonight to go out for some yummy seafood this evening. HOORAY!!


----------



## nevertogether

sounds like a wonderful day wispy! 

hi linny :waves: i hope your magic maca works, but i'm not too confident. :nope:

aj tomorrow is testing day! not toooo long for us! :dust: you got this girl!

i'm praying for the day my nose isn't stuffed. all the other crap that was with my cold has gone away and now i'm stuck still struggling to breathe when i go to sleep. dear nose, let me breath! thank you, liana :)


----------



## AJThomas

I'm nervous/excited Never! Hopeful but scared at the same time. I have some symptoms i've never had before though so chin up for me, if i even get a bfn tomorrow i wont be discouraged, i'll just test again when AF is late cuz i really think this is the best shot we've had so far.

Kel i know what you mean about it feeling like work, it was getting that way for me too, what made the difference this month is that DH was in Canada for a week and came back on CD13, we didnt worry about timing or anything, we just went at it whenever we wanted so i was kinda worried that would put us out of it this month but who knows! Right now it's looking like it worked!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - I love that + OPK....Your temp should be rising in the next day or so.....how is your cramping? 

AJ - oh your chart is looking wonderful!!!!!

never - nice way to start the day is right, me and DH did a soft sand run on the beach, it was beautfiul! Fxed that was IB...

AJ & Never - I cant wait to see your BFP's tomorrow!!!!!!

Linny - woohoo for the mojo!!!!

have a great weekend!!!


----------



## kelster823

Wispy you are in my STATE!!!! you had a beautiful day today and another one tomorrow.... 

AJ and Never------ THAT much closer to tomorrow.. I can't WAIT...:wohoo: :wohoo:

TTC-- no not really--- just the STINGING nippies(they are VERY VERY SENSATIVE)- heartburn BAD today- but no real GOOD cramps.. not like last cycle and that one I took soy..... man my cramps were very noticable



> We didn't even on ovulation day it was the two days leading up to it

I guess I won't be either.. if my temps go UP----- TODAY was my O day

just got back from the grocery store-- FLUCKING PEOPLE CANNOT DRIVE a car OR a grocery cart.... people from NJ are ARROGANT!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sounds like you Oved Kel! Those stinging boobs are the first sign that your progesterone is increasing!


----------



## AJThomas

I think you ov'ed too Kel, will have to watch your temps over the next few days but the Clomid seems to have worked.


----------



## kelster823

oooooooooooh ladies I HOPE SO I TRULY HOPE SOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Those sore tatas are a tell tale sign of Ov.

Kel what did the RE say about your progesterone...will you need to go on suppositories in your tww or after you get your BFP?


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> Those sore tatas are a tell tale sign of Ov.
> 
> Kel what did the RE say about your progesterone...will you need to go on suppositories in your tww or after you get your BFP?

it's just my nippies not the ta ta's...:lol:...haven't seen an RE yet... if the clomid doesn't work with the next two cycle then I am off to a fertility spec....

but I have prometrium and if I get a BFP THEN I have to take them ASAP and call to get blood work done


----------



## ttcbaby117

yes nips are what I meant.....your tatas might get sore later on but the nips getting tingly are a true sign of increasing prog. I think you are in your tww!!!!! WOOHOO


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> yes nips are what I meant.....your tatas might get sore later on but the nips getting tingly are a true sign of increasing prog. I think you are in your tww!!!!! WOOHOO



:rofl: you ARE just to cute, you know that, right babe :winkwink: :winkwink:

well I have told you that before anyways......... you, Brad, Jeff and I would be MUCH trouble together... I just know it


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: there ladies!!:flower:

Aj and Never- Im SOOOOO excited for TOMORROW!!! FX girls! :dance::wohoo::wohoo::loopy: Just so upset that I will be outta town until Sunday and wont know until then. :dohh: I hope this is it for you girls! I been on pins and needles for you guys!:hugs:

Wispy- :hi: hunni! Your day sounds just wonderful! Im kinda jealous. How are you feeling? Besides peeing alot...:haha: I wake up every hour at night just to pee...:haha: I suppose it only gets worse... Ok with me though.

Kel- Ya I started getting sore nipples around Ov time too. You have definitely covered all your bases and your temps are definitely steady. EKKKKKK I sure hope this is it....is the dang-on 2ww over yet???:haha::coffee:

TTC- A nice run on the beach sounds fabulous! I just really wanna be on a beach. So jealous! :hugs:

AFM- Getting ready to leave for a long drive to stay with my granny this weekend. Its her 70th birthday. Aww :hugs: Got my blood work and its at 243...Wed it was 145 (i think). They said it looks good and go in Tues. Definitely really tired. Work killed me today...Friday is always so busy and felt like I couldn't keep up. So im thinking a short nap before the long car ride!


----------



## kelster823

Have a nice time sweetie.... ENJOY and take care of that lil beanie

glad your BETA levels have gone up


----------



## AJThomas

And again the shakes kick in: what am i gonna do if its not my month? The year's almost done dang it! Too many people are falling preggers around me, i need a break!!


----------



## kelster823

AJ STOOOPPPPPPPPPPP........................if you are YOU ARE... if you're not (which I TRULY hope not) then we will be here for you to give you huge cyber hugs.........

I know it's not easy-- it hasn't been for 19 years for me----- and to have two taken away suxs even more... but you have to go on sweetie you just HAVE tooooo

it's not an easy journey- but each day does get better... I keep thinking to myself last year at this time I WAS pregnant and have nothing to show for it- no 4 month old baby or even my big belly that I should have right now

((((((((((((( HUGS ))))))))))))))))))


----------



## AJThomas

WOW.......way to put things in perspective Kel, here am i griping cuz i've been ttcing 9 months when you've been at it 19 years. I was just thinking about it this morning that you should be at least in 2nd trimester by now, life just doesn't seem fair. My 9 months is like an hour compared to what you've been thru, you are so right! No more griping over here!!:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## SBB

AJ you've had your day, don't make me tell you off 2 days in a row!! :haha: Kell is right though, if you're not pregnant you'll be sad but you'll pick yourself up again to try next month... It's just what happens and it's shit, but yeh that's ttc... It's not easy and mostly it's not fun! But hey I am still thinking you could well be getting your bfp in the morning - I really hope so! :hugs:

Kell I wish you had your bump now, you'd be just ahead of me :( but the way I see it, those babies weren't the ones you were MEANT to have. Something wasn't right. And when you get your baby you'll think to yourself how you wouldn't have it any other way - cos it was meant to be! 

Let's hope it's meant to be this month!! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

awww man LOVE you guys!!!!!

I would NEVER try to compare myself to anyone or even try to make my life story one to compare too.... because everyone is different

but sometimes ya just gotta just stop and think.. I have a friend who has NO EGGIES at all- never did and sometimes I stop and think... OMG I couldn't imaging me being like that

AJ it will happen----- it will sweetie, it will... MAYBE tomorrow, maybe next month--- you just never know- what is meant to be is meant to be-- but it is a STRESSFUL EMOTIONAL and EXHAUSTING journey

I am TRULY blessed with what I have in my life RIGHT NOW.. I have a WONDEFUL husband whom I have been with for 20 years and love dearly- I have my health- my family- a roof over my head- food on my table----and two angel babies that are looking over Jeff and I.... my life could be a WHOLE LOT WORSE

but I am very happy to have found you guys to walk thru this step in my life--- and hopefully continue to watch -well SEE- your children grow


----------



## AJThomas

^ya'll trying to stir up the crazy, pms emotional side now:cry::haha:

I love you guys so much too! I'm pretty sure i'd be insane by now if i hadn't found you guys and you're right, we have a lot to be thankful for! Up until a year ago i never dreamed having a baby could be so stressful and traumatic but i've made awesome friends and learnt so much along the way.:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

ok bumpkin boo.. go get some rest-- you may have a BIG DAY tomorow and I TRULY hope you do

I am heading off to bed.. I have along day ahead of me tomorrow--- gotta go to the next state over for a picnic and to pick up Jeff

not mention I still don't feel well.. this heartburn is KILLING me today-- cute- Jeff- his words- maybe you could be pregnant.. I babe not THIS SOON.. he just doesn't get it.. LOL 

Can't WAIT for tomorrow for you and Never

Nite Nite


----------



## AJThomas

Nite and thanks for the company! Never should be up and testing long before i am cuz of the time difference, cant wait!!


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

Sorry i haven't been on i have been poorly. I think it may of been something that i ate. I have had the most horrendous stomach cramps and sickness :cry:. Feeling much better today :happydance:

Hope all you ladies are good :hugs::hugs:

Good luck to the testers today i cant wait to check back later and see those BFPs :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

sparkle - glad you are doing better today :hugs:

AFM :bfn: this morning. i wasn't expecting anything different. only because i've already stated i'm not feeling it this cycle and i've never seen a second line anyway. nipples aren't as sore today as usual. 

AJ - hope to see your :bfp: later sweet heart. i think you have it!


----------



## SBB

Never I hope it's a shy beenie... But glad you're ok either way :hugs: 

Sparkle that sounds horrible :( glad you're feeling better :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> sparkle - glad you are doing better today :hugs:
> 
> AFM :bfn: this morning. i wasn't expecting anything different. only because i've already stated i'm not feeling it this cycle and i've never seen a second line anyway. nipples aren't as sore today as usual.
> 
> AJ - hope to see your :bfp: later sweet heart. i think you have it!


((((((((((((((((( HUG ))))))))))))))))))))))))

seriously if I could reach my arms across that big pond.... https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/emoticons/th_big-hugs.gif

awww Spark mama I am so sorry glad you are feeling better


----------



## SBB

Tempy rise kel :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee:


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Tempy rise kel :happydance:
> 
> X x x

I know.. hee heee heeeeeeeee heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee https://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-excited001.gif


----------



## nevertogether

what a dayyyyyyyyy. ready for some football.


----------



## SBB

Kel where are you getting all these new smilies from?! I haven't seen them before!

X x x


----------



## kelster823

I would be Never if i was not going to PA for the day....

BUT my IRSIH play at 8:00pm tonight so I am good!!!! we will def be home by that time..

SBB I have my own collection from when I ran a message board YEARS ago :)


----------



## nevertogether

https://www.auburnfootball.com/GIFS/1054.gif


----------



## nevertogether

happy 26 weeks sbb!

https://www.auburnfootball.com/GIFS/hug.gif


----------



## SBB

nevertogether said:


> happy 26 weeks sbb!
> 
> https://www.auburnfootball.com/GIFS/hug.gif

OH MY GOD I LOVE IT!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

OMG https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/emoticons/smiley-shocked016.gif 26 weeks HOLY CRAPPERS https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/emoticons/smiley-bounce016.gif


----------



## kelster823

AJ I SEEE YOU ONLINE......................waaaasssupp girl????? Please let it be GOOD NEWS


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies! Well my test was just as negative as any I've ever taken but I'm not discouraged yet, boobs still tender, still peeing more than normal, and my tem is up! Actual temp this morning was 37.1 at 6:44! So that's almost two hours earlier than normal temp taking time! I think I'm gonna just put in the actual temp and leave the adjusted alone, I'll note it.


----------



## kelster823

ok ok ok that is GOOD news... like SBB said maybe just a SHY :bfp: and it IS still early....my one girlfiend didn't get a + until she was TWO weeks late-- and Kristen was a whooping 10 pound baby


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> OMG https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/emoticons/smiley-shocked016.gif 26 weeks HOLY CRAPPERS https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/emoticons/smiley-bounce016.gif

:rofl: they're amazing!! 

AJ I hope it's a shy beanie for you... LOADS of people don't get a bfp til AF is late so keep testing!

x x x


----------



## Wispyshadow

I LOVE the new smilies!!! Too Cute!

AJ hang in there girl! Maybe just give a couple more days to let those hormones build up a little. :hugs:

TNT: :hugs:Goodmorning! :flower:


Well went and ran this morning. And I have to say Kel that what I saw driving into Ocean City from the airport was such a beautiful drive once we were well out of Philly. Nice country. I had only seen the city up near Newark. 

I ran this morning and did my arm workout part way back to my hotel room I started to cramp a little so I stopped....it certainly got my attention quick. I think I needed to drink more water. It stopped pretty quick so I'm not too worried. Love to you all!!!!!


----------



## kelster823

this is one of my FAVS..... my Mark Columbo just KILLED this guy!!!! Mark is the BIG Number 75 on the Dallas Cowboys (white uniform)

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/Giants%20gifs/colombo-vs-d-hall.gif

glad you are having a good time.. yep slow it down girl... that part of Jersey is TOTALLY differrnt then up here.. we don't even consider THAt part of Jersey- Jersey... :rofl: they are VERY VERY weird down there


----------



## nevertogether

kel - that looks freaking hilarious! i'm wondering if that other guy even was able to get up, haha. :shock:

sbb - isn't it the best smiley!

aj - definitely a shy beanie. your chart is without a doubt screaming :bfp: i hope it is honey. looks like you and i are still waiting for the :witch: together. 

https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/23_29_107v1.gif


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel -Oh yeah we would be trouble together. I will be in Atlantic city in a few weeks, Galloway Township to be precise....hehehehehe....BTW....nice temp today...I defo. think you oved now! 

Never- so sorry for the BFN, so we have November to look forward too! Huge Hug hunny!

AJ - Ok your chart looks amazing so I am not believing that negative just yet.

SBB - OMG, 26 weeks.....baby jesus will be here in no time!

TNT - have fun this weekend with your grannny!


----------



## nevertogether

honestly - i don't even know if we are going to try in november TTC. i'm already over this. there is absolutely nothing that i can see as to why we are not conceiving and well getting help in the active duty military is nearly impossible. granted, finding someone to help is easy, but getting the time off to do it..is nearly impossible. unless i blurt out to my entire platoon that we are trying, but i don't want to do that. not sure how you have been keeping it going for 19 years kel!


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - could you possibly try clomid for the cycle that you can try next? Can you find a dr who will prescribe it? You might just need a lil nudge.


----------



## nevertogether

all of the fertility doctors here are only open during the weekdays and i can not get off work for it. and i highly doubt our military doctors will. from what i have heard military doctors will only assist in finding the problem, they won't assist in fixing it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - sorry to hear that hun, I hope it happens for you just magically when you are not trying! huge hug hun!


----------



## SBB

Aw never I understand why you're feeling down and don't see the point... But it will happen... It can take a healthy couple with no issues at all a year to conceive. So 12 cycles... You and DH haven't had that many opportunities have you? Don't give up honey please :hugs: 

TTC is right clomid might just help - but to get it prescribed with normal cycles might be a bit hard... 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB that is a great point about not having a full 12 cycles to try.


----------



## nevertogether

well, we were NTNP since october of 2007 - december of 2009. we have never used protection and he has never pulled out. in december we switched to TTC and this is our 4th cycle since then. i just don't feel like trying anymore. because every time we fail it's hard to pick up and move on knowing i've got three more months to even try again and we probably won't even catch it that time anyway. i put so much into july and didn't and got myself over that and went to september and now haven't gotten it either. november will be one of our longest times together this year and i don't even want to try and look forward to it or else i could get let down once again. i know i'm a downer, just one of those days.. :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

awww Never--- Hun.............. (((( HUGS ))) I agree with SBB- you just haven't had the chance every month and IT SUXS............... can you at least go to the doctor and make SURE your LH and FSH levels are good on CD3???? I have read that even though all signs point out to O'ing your body just doesn't release an eggie....

welp I just checked my cervix and CM.. HOLY MOLY serious BUNCH of creamy stuff and really high... so I am with you guys now... yep I O'd...

and I just texted my sister in law.... :af: is due today and she is almost positive it is coming.. poor thing... all those shots in the tummy and blood work.. I just sooo feel for her :(


----------



## nevertogether

the doctors here in mannheim are extremely unhelpful. my husband gets angry even hearing stories about them. the last time i went the doctor spent 30 seconds with me (literally) and the answer to my question was i can't find anything wrong. but i will do my best kel. thank you. sorry about your sister in law, i hope it doesn't come for her. she most certainly deserves it.


----------



## kelster823

well that REALLY does STINK Never-- how horrid................I wouldn't LEAVE until you get an ANSWER

yep it showed for her.... so she needs to call for more appointments with the fertility specialist


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - I can understand your frustration...maybe you are right just have fun when you see him again November and dont think about the ttc. It will defo help not to have that let down. Kel is right though, if you can get the tests done that will help to find out what is going on. 

Kel - oh I hope your sil doesnt get the af.....everything is crossed for her right now.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ugh, I dont type fast enough....sorry for your sil kel!


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Good Morning Beauties! Just dropping by to check in on you all ....

I've only had a chance to read back the last few pages as i've probably missed hundreds by now.

Kel- :thumbup: for the big "O" ..the loads of creamy cm is a great thing! I'm hopeful for you that, that first dose of clomid will be the ONLY one you will need!:hugs: fx'd my dear!

SBB- Wow! You're more than halfway there! my gf that had her baby last month said that when she was pregnant with her first one, it felt like time crawled by. Are you seeing hands or feet through your belly yet?? That has just got to be the most amazing thing!

I also see there are a few more maca beanies that have been added to the front page. September has been a busy month!! Congrats to you all!!:hugs:

AFM- Af due today. I also had a temp drop this morning which I was expecting. I do have to say that, as frustrating as it was last month and emotionally draining as it was- this past month has been a breath of fresh air. We did our last round of clomid this month- which was bitter-sweet because I know it helped bring my cycles to a regular mode, but making me emotionally crazy. I've reset my thought to- "it happens when you're not trying." - which is what happened last time....so,to exert my energy and mind elsewhere- I've taken on to running again and am training for my first half marathon in march. Also managed to shed about 12 lbs in the process, so I just "feel good" overall. I even got the :thumbup: from my GP just for overall good numbers on lab work. I'm HOPING that dropping all the extra weight will only help us in the long run- even if it takes us another 5 years to get pregnant. My hubby has gotten on the fitness wagon with me so that has made it easier to stick with. BUT- i'm annoyed that men drop weight faster as he's already lost close to 25lbs!!! and that is just in the last 4 weeks.:growlmad: haha...i'm happy for him, but jealous too!

Did I fail to mention that :sex: when you want to is so much better than when you feel like you HAVE to? Its amazing how we quickly forget!


----------



## Linny

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Never :kiss: Pleeease don't give up! I know its easy coming from me but like Ive said before it did take OH and me 12 cycles to finally catch the egg and I wanted to give up sooooo many times. I'm just glad now i didn't! Once November gets ever closer you might feel differently and get all fired up again :hugs:

AJ....Good to hear your still feeling it, I really hope the nxt test is a :bfp: :hugs:

:yipee: :yipee: ooooooooooh Kel WOOP WOOP on the 2WW!!!!! I'm so happy :D

Poor sparkle :hugs: hope your feeling better hun!!

:wave: TTC.....not long now!! The last couple of months seem to have flown! get that CBFM at the ready :D :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw delia it's lovely to hear from you! I'm glad you're a bit more chilled and I really hope it happens v soon for you! And well done on the weight loss - WOW!! 

No hands and feet yet but can see him moving loads! Can't wait til we can identify what bits are actually poking out! 

Kell sorry for your SIL :( 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/signs/wine-sign.gif


----------



## nevertogether

this is kind of a weird question. only because i'm curious. i don't often look at my nipples before my period so i don't know if what i have right now is normal for me. if i do look, i forgot, :haha: but i wanted to see if it's something you other girls experience. the outside area of both my areolas looks brown and the it looks like little white dots all over. on my areola i have little bumps. they have been sore the past few days, so wasn't sure if this was a :witch: sign?


----------



## SBB

TBH never mine look like that most of the time so I don't think it's a sign of anything... Might be for you though x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

um that could be a sign never, but I wont get your hopes up.....

delia - aw so nice to see you love! You sound so much better than the last time we chatted. I really happy for your weight loss and I can feel ya on teh dh lossing more than you. UGH, we have been running since I got the ok from my dr and my dh has lost twice as me.


----------



## yazzy

Good afternoon everyone, long time no speak so apologies from me. I've been doing my best not to get too obsessed with ttc so haven't contributed much to this thread but love hearing how you are all getting on.

Congratulations on all the new maca BFP's....so pleased for you all!!!

AFM....I took soy on my last cycle and it halved the length of it. Considering they are normally 3 months long a month and a half felt so short...unfortunately we didn't catch the eggy tho.

I have my appointment at the hospital in 3 weeks so haven't taken soy this cycle incase it messes anything up so now I need to order some more maca in.

I hope you are all well!

SBB - if you read this please can I ask if you had to have many tests etc before getting clomid? No worries if you don't want to answer on here tho x


----------



## SBB

Hi yazzy! 

I was very lucky with my clomid, and my doctor. They sent me for a scan for pcos, told me I had it, then did bloods and told me I didn't... :shrug: but my doc was happy to prescribe it because of my 65+ day cycles... She used to be a fertility specialist though and I know a lot of docs won't prescribe it... 
So I got it after 8months ttc. 

With 3 month cycles they should be fairly happy to prescribe it. If it's what you want then don't leave til you get it! Take your charts if you can to show your cycle length... 

Good luck! 

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

uhh. am i seeing things? HELP!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG00501.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Delilahsown

maybe this one is clearer...
 



Attached Files:







IMG00506.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## nevertogether

i see it! i think i see it!


----------



## SBB

OMG I just nearly wet myself!! I totally see it in the 2nd pic!! 

Do another one :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i do too! take another take another


----------



## Delilahsown

that was my ONLY one in the house!!!! I'll be back- going to get more :saywhat:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

wow....2ww is really a lot harder than i thought it was gonna be. This is my first one on clomid (with maca and vit b6)....hoping and praying and feeling like this could be my month....got lots of PMA...but man oh man it's so tempting to POAS and I'm not gonna let myself go there. Thank goodness I don't have any in the house...or I wouldn't be able to contain myself..lol


----------



## SBB

Ok be quick!!!! :happydance: 

And don't pee for as long as possible! 

X x x


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

looks promising delilah!! i would say BFP for sure


----------



## jam-on-toast

OMG....I can it on both and I'm having treatment for my eyes!!!

Well done Deliah


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: waiting anxiously...


----------



## SBB

Have you done it yet? Have you done it yet?! 

:rofl: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i'm with sbb!


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> ok bumpkin boo.. go get some rest-- you may have a BIG DAY tomorow and I TRULY hope you do
> 
> because i'm curious. i don't often look at my nipples before my period so i don't know if what i have right now is normal for me. if i do look, i forgot, :haha: but i wanted to see if it's something you other girls experience. the outside area of both my areolas looks brown and the it looks like little white dots all over. on my areola i have little bumps. they have been sore the past few days, so wasn't sure if this was a :witch: sign?

OK so you know thats a huge BFP sign more so than AF, I rember my very old friend was getting married and were TCC, I was doing her tan and I noticed Same thing and told her I thought she was pregnant, I was the first person they rang when they came back off thier honeymoon! 

FXFXFXFXFXFXFXFX this means a BFP for you hun:hugs: Im so sorry you are feeling so down its prob even harder because you know you cant pick your self up and try this month you know you have to wait :hugs::hugs:

Kel I had heartburn in TWW and for the first couple of weeks a killer !!!:winkwink::thumbup:

Ive have been trying to read and catch up, just so you all know Im thinking of you all :hugs:

I had my doctor appointment on friday, she was not to happy as even though Im showing she was wondering twins, ha scan showed one!!! but Ive lost a good bit of weight! DH not to happy and giving out about eating more! I thought I was eating enough:shrug: strange hope its not a bad sign:nope:


----------



## CelticNiamh

ooooooh could it possibly be another BFP so excited now :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

thanks celtic :hugs: i'm not going to hold too much onto it though. my luck is it's something normal for me and i just don't know it. :shrug:

FX'ed for you delilah. i think it's a :bfp: for you sweetie! you deserve it!


----------



## nevertogether

eeeeekkkk


----------



## ttcbaby117

holy moly delia! That is so a BFP!!!!! Hurry up and POAS again! 

celtic - isnt it lovely to have the go ahead to eat more....LOL.....


----------



## SBB

Come on already!!! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i know we have been extra patient SBB


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Delilahsown said:


> maybe this one is clearer...

i see a line!:happydance:


----------



## SBB

nevertogether said:


> i know we have been extra patient SBB

I know! How long does it take to go to the shops then pee? :haha: 

I don't think delia realises how important we are!! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: maybe she's holding her pee!


----------



## ttcbaby117

ugh I just came back in to see if delia updated us.....WHERE IS SHE????? LOL


----------



## angelgirl86

My Maca should be here by Wed., can't wait to start taking it! Quick question for you ladies: How quickly did it begin to work for you? Or when did you start to notice a difference?


----------



## Delilahsown

eek! Sorry my gals! didn't mean to leave you hanging- i had to go to sams club and get all the other shopping before getting back home because I didn't want to leave the house again ....

so i took another one... its so faint so its hard to see......

and i did two different brands- the other one i did you can't see it on the picture....ACK!

gonna have to wait til after the weekend to get a beta done....errrrrrrrrrrrrr:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00509.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## caz & bob

aw delil hope it gets stronger hun how long have you been taking maca hun xxxxx


----------



## SBB

Eeek delia I think it might just be your bfp :happydance: woohoo hun do one with fmu and make sure you get your butt on here to update us!! Cautious congrats hun!! You deserve it x x x 

Hey caz :wave: nice to see you in here :D 

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

hey Caz!!! I started back in february but i stopped taking it daily in july....i probably only take it once or twice a week now ( when I remember since I use the powder) since I was trying to cut back on all the things I was taking.


----------



## Delilahsown

SBB said:


> Eeek delia I think it might just be your bfp :happydance: woohoo hun do one with fmu and make sure you get your butt on here to update us!! Cautious congrats hun!! You deserve it x x x
> 
> Hey caz :wave: nice to see you in here :D
> 
> X x x

Will do!!:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

gosh :coffee: i got alot of catching up to do

as for my weekend so far
well sat i took my dog for a 4 hour drive out to meet a lady i met online, so he could have his first play at herding goats, and to meet some other koolies like him :) well he had a ball and i got to cuddle some puppies i was very tempted by, but i didnt buy lol just gave lots of cuddles

today - sunday i have no plans atm, just recovering from 8 hours driving yesterday :haha:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

angelgirl86 said:


> My Maca should be here by Wed., can't wait to start taking it! Quick question for you ladies: How quickly did it begin to work for you? Or when did you start to notice a difference?

I noticed a difference after a couple of weeks (general feeling of 'wellness/calm', energy increase, increase in libido). I've been taking it for about 4 months now....really hoping it gets me a BFP this cycle, as it's my first on Clomid. Hoping to join my other Clomid/Maca mates who have their BFPs!!
Best of Luck!! I really hope it works for you!


----------



## dandybrush

just wanna say you guys rock and thank you all so much for your support



SBB said:


> Right you chatty bunch!
> 
> Dandy how are you? :hugs:
> 
> X x x

:wave: im good sbb :flower:



AJThomas said:


> ^Its great that you're in such high spirits today! Let's hope it's Fall beanies for all!
> 
> And Dandy dont be so glum, i'm sure your time is coming too just have to wait on your doctor appointment

:hugs: thanx AJ i really hope my Dr can give me something that will fix me quick smart




Wispyshadow said:


> Hello Ladies!!!!
> 
> Dandy: Hang in there Girl!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> It is so amazing seeing all the blinking BFP's on the first page....WOOHOO!!!
> Well, I have been walking on the boardwalk in Oceancity, NJ all morning and then just took my girls to the beach and watched my DH play on the boogie boards with them. It was awful after awhile because I have drank so much water today and I kept having to run back up to the hotel room to pee...:haha: I am hoping tonight to go out for some yummy seafood this evening. HOORAY!!

thanx wispy, i hope you got your seafood and fully enjoyed it :):thumbup:



kelster823 said:


> awww man LOVE you guys!!!!!
> 
> I would NEVER try to compare myself to anyone or even try to make my life story one to compare too.... because everyone is different
> 
> but sometimes ya just gotta just stop and think.. I have a friend who has NO EGGIES at all- never did and sometimes I stop and think... OMG I couldn't imaging me being like that
> 
> AJ it will happen----- it will sweetie, it will... MAYBE tomorrow, maybe next month--- you just never know- what is meant to be is meant to be-- but it is a STRESSFUL EMOTIONAL and EXHAUSTING journey
> 
> I am TRULY blessed with what I have in my life RIGHT NOW.. I have a WONDEFUL husband whom I have been with for 20 years and love dearly- I have my health- my family- a roof over my head- food on my table----and two angel babies that are looking over Jeff and I.... my life could be a WHOLE LOT WORSE
> 
> but I am very happy to have found you guys to walk thru this step in my life--- and *hopefully continue to watch -well SEE- your children grow*

Kel you are right, we are all blessed, and i would love to share our children raising experiences with you all from here on to

is there a maca girls pregnancy thread and one for us after we have babies to jump into? maybe we should post the links in the first page?



yazzy said:


> Good afternoon everyone, long time no speak so apologies from me. I've been doing my best not to get too obsessed with ttc so haven't contributed much to this thread but love hearing how you are all getting on.
> 
> Congratulations on all the new maca BFP's....so pleased for you all!!!
> 
> AFM....I took soy on my last cycle and it halved the length of it. Considering they are normally 3 months long a month and a half felt so short...unfortunately we didn't catch the eggy tho.
> 
> I have my appointment at the hospital in 3 weeks so haven't taken soy this cycle incase it messes anything up so now I need to order some more maca in.
> 
> I hope you are all well!
> 
> SBB - if you read this please can I ask if you had to have many tests etc before getting clomid? No worries if you don't want to answer on here tho x

yazzy :happydance: thats great you had a 1.5 month long cycle :happydance: mine are about 3 months long atm, last was 3 months one before was 4 months, not sure what this one will be :shrug: 

so glad the soy is working for you maybe you can catch the eggie next cycle



As for my weekend so far 
well sat i took my dog for a 4 hour drive out to meet a lady i met online, so he could have his first play at herding goats, and to meet some other koolies like him :) well he had a ball and i got to cuddle some puppies i was very tempted by, but i didnt buy lol just gave lots of cuddles

today - sunday i have no plans atm, just recovering from 8 hours driving yesterday :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Eeeeeek! I run out for a bit and ya'll add so many pages and i come back and see another BFP! September has definitely been a good month, I like how the fall season is starting off, bring it on!!


----------



## Linny

OMG!!! I'm just so excited to see a very clear second line on Del's preg stick :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

I think you should try a clear blue hun and get back to us ASAP cos I'm just sitting here waiting :lol: :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Morning

Delila delighted for you.. so glad you came back to let us know

AFM---------------------AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH fark it............... NO O...........back to the drawing board


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> AFM---------------------AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH fark it............... NO O...........back to the drawing board

NOOOOOOOOOOOO.... shit fuck bollocks. 

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> AFM---------------------AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH fark it............... NO O...........back to the drawing board
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOO.... shit fuck bollocks.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

YEP FUCK IT...what ya gonna do? OH well... yip that's why I wouldn't get excited anymore but I had HOPE it worked..... my hopes gone.. :lol: 

I am just gonna - drink beer- and eat wings- and watch my Cowboys kick the crap outta the Bears today.......


----------



## SBB

I still think it may have worked but you just chill today and enjoy yourself :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

yeah maybe or maybe not... this OLD lady is just gonna sit back and cheer all you ladies on.....


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning Gals!

KEL!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grrr.....maybe you need a higher dose? After my first dose of 50mg- NP upped it because the 50 wasn't quite enough to make me ovu with decent numbers. :hugs: your AGE is NOT a factor.....even my NP says that. 

afm-so, I took another test, BUT- still get light. Also- i did have a tinge of brown spotting this morning. i may pick up a CB digi- but then again...I may just wait til i get a beta done. Either way- reluctant to celebrate just yet. Just saying lots of prayers!

I LOVE YOU GIRLS! You have no idea!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so happy for you delilah. lots of sticky baby dust! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SBB

Yay delia!! Fingers crossed it's a sticky sticky bean for you... I had lots of brown spotting so it's not necessarily a bad thing... Let us know once you get your bloods done - v exciting!! 

Never what was your temp this morning? 

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

nevertogether said:


> i'm so happy for you delilah. lots of sticky baby dust! :dust: :dust: :dust:

thank you love!


----------



## nevertogether

sbb - i slept in so i didn't take it. DOH! i know. lol, but sometimes missing them helps me relax a little as well.. we will see.


----------



## SBB

But never it doesn't help me stalk :dohh: 

:rofl: only joking hope you have a nice chilled day 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: well, my longest cycle ever is 34 days so i guess i don't have much longer to wait.


----------



## Linny

Oh Del hun, I'm so happy for you. Like SBB I had brown spotting for around five days when I got my :bfp: and its still comes back so doesn't always mean anything!

Good luck with everything, take it easy and I guess the relaxed approach does actually work :D

Kel......humph!!!! It might just be a wacky temp??? Here's hoping anyway sweets, enjoy your day :hugs:

Never.....you testin again in two days then hun if the :witch: stays away :)

:wave: SBB :D


----------



## SBB

Hey linny :wave: 

How are you? Man I feel :sick: today :( might just need food so better have some! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh yeh and kel on your march cycle you ov'd then had a lower temp so it's not impossible that it's just a wacky temp like Linny said :D 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Oh no poor you!

Ive just stuffed myself with a ploughmans sandwich, crisps and then a curly wurly :D I just can't stop eating at the moment :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Lol I just ate a whole pineapple and now my Tongue stings!! :haha: and 3 pieces of malt loaf :D I am eating a lot more now too :dohh: have put on a stone now! 

Mmmm curly wurly :lol:


X x x


----------



## nevertogether

you girls are making me hungry! :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

Well ladies i'm out:cry: I'm a lot more cheerful and upbeat than i thought i would be about this so i'm ok. It just means i have more time to get some stuff sorted out, some exercise, maca and vitamins, some weight gain, getting further out of debt, etc.

Congrats Delilah!!


----------



## SBB

Oh no AJ :( I was checking your chart earlier for an update and really hoping to see a higher temp... 

Glad you're doing ok though hun, fingers crossed for this cycle :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: aj, i was so hopeful for you. sorry honey! but i am more hopeful for you now. we're with you every step of the way! love you girls!


----------



## kelster823

ohh feel better SBB!!!! 



> ploughmans sandwich

what the hell is that??? :rofl:


yep maybe you are right.. I just don't get it.. had numerous symptons, I now have LOTS and LOTS of creamy CM - more then I have seen this entire cycle.... and CP is high-been high for days now... ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh just gonna drink from my glass today--- that says "no you can't have a sip" chill- scream at the TV and eat wings....


----------



## AJThomas

No matter what happens we're still a family in here and a great support system, so it could always be worse, just have to move forward.

Awwwww Kel, sorry your temps are being wacky.


----------



## nevertogether

i just wiped and got loads of creamy CM. like lots! hmmm. i think maybe that means :witch: my make an appearance.


----------



## SBB

Kel lots of creamy cm surely means you've ov'd. I think you have, just a weird temp today... 

Ploughmans sandwich is cheese, pickle and salad in a sandwich :sick: :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

nevertogether said:


> i just wiped and got loads of creamy CM. like lots! hmmm. i think maybe that means :witch: my make an appearance.

Hope it's a preggo sign not a :witch: sign! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Delia - oh hun, fxed this is it....things are looking good for you. I cant wait for you to do your digi!

Kel - UGH, I was so sure you oved....sorry hun...though what linny and sbb are saying coule be right....just a fluke temp...we will wait till tommorrow...that creamy cm is another post ov sign.! Enjoy the game....unfort we are on opposite side this week. Brad is a HUGE Chicago fan!

Dandy - sounds like you will be having fun....though a 4 hour drive is never fun.

Never- well if you oved like we think you did on cd 20 or 21 that would only make you about 11 or 12 dpo right now. Afew more days from now we will know for sure.

Sbb - feel better hun! Whats a malt loaf????

AJ - oh that stinks hun, sorry....I thought this was it for you...

afm - just waiting for the dolphin game and chicago game to start!


----------



## kelster823

aww AJ sweetie.. seriously I am soooooo VERY SORRY...............:hugs: here's to OCT :bfp:'s 

SBB- that sandwich sounds DIGUSTINGLY gross................ UKE UKE UKE.... LOL and see that is what I thought...a rise in my progestrone shows more of the creamy stuff.... plus my gums bleed when I get a rise and they started doing that 2 days ago

Never that is a BIG hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I know when I was preggo HOLY HELL I had a BUTT LOAD of very creamy CM

TTC---- TELL BRAD GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO COWBOYS!!!!! yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee haw.....


----------



## nevertogether

:shrug: who knows. i hate that so many symptoms are the same. why oh why! i told my husband about how i keep having dreams about being pregnant and he told me "you know what honey, just like everything else, that is a symptom too." i swear he knows more about this stuff than i do!

TTC - i've been so up in the air that i don't know. CD20 or CD21 would make sense to me due to the big temp rise, but i had creamy CM those days and none of my usual signs of O. CD17,18,19 i had watery CM, EWCM, bloated, etc. and if it was CD20 or CD21 would :sex: on CD17 & 18 even give me a chance?


----------



## AJThomas

^Yep that sucks, everything might or might not be a symptom.


----------



## SBB

Never 2 days before ov is 'the best possible time to :sex: so if it was cd20 and you did it on cd18 you're in with a great shot. 3 days before is also great so don't worry you are covered... 

Hey ttc :hugs: malt loaf is weird! It's like a really sticky fruit loaf and you have butter on it. Very strange but nice! 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Wow ladies you have been busy! Hehe 

aj - sorry it wasnt your cycle :( glad your not feeling too bad! Theres always next month ;) 

never - when you gna test again?? :)

delila - congratulations hun!! Another BFP :D wahoo girly 

kel - sorry you didnt O :( are you on clomid?? 

really fancy a ploughmans sandwhich now hehe?! 
sorry to anyone I forget, :hi: I cant keep up on ma phone :( 

Oh Yea angel - ive been taking maca for two weeks now, ive deffo seen an increase in libido & also CM! Good luck ;) x


----------



## nevertogether

really don't know char :shrug: i'm scared too just because i'm so used to have :bfn: after :bfn:. i'm going to wait and see what my temps do over the next few days.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

stll no af for me but i have noticed a shift in cm today had really stingy ewcm the past few days and now today its like hand lotion i think the macca is working slowly


----------



## nevertogether

glad to hear lindsey! :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs:

NEVER, Your still in with a big chance :hugs::hugs: Here's hoping the :witch: stays away :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AJ :hug: 

DEL, Oooh that could be the start of a :bfp: for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hi to all the other ladies. Sorry its a flying visit. I'm not sure whats wrong with me but i have picked up some kind of bug and am back to feeling rough. I will check up on you all tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey - glad to hear the maca may be working for you :hugs:

delilah - Congratulations!! :happydance:

kel - :hugs: so sorry that you havent Oved yet :hugs:

AFM bak to work today :dohh: catchya later


----------



## SBB

Lindsey that sounds like you might have just ov'd!! :happydance: 

Hi Dandy :wave: 

Sparkle I hope you feel better :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## yazzy

Ahhh loads to catch up on!

Thanks SBB - sounds like you have a great doctor. Mine are pretty good but because my scan showed no PCOS they just assumed that my cycles would return to normal...although I know normal for me is every 3 months. I'm going to be as insistant as possible at my next appointment for something else. I don't have charts as such because I can temp (I wake up too much throughout the night!) but I do know exactly when I ovulate and get strong symptoms so that should help and have dates for everything.


----------



## SBB

That's good Yazzy, just take those dates with you and be really insistent, if you know your cycles were and are always 3 months I'm sure that's reason enough to get you OVing quicker! 

If you do get refused clomid I'd defo try soy instead 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

time for some football! :yipee:


----------



## kelster823

I'm PISSED.................. TTC tell Brad CONGRATS... WE F'ING SUX MOOSE BALLS


----------



## TntArs06

:hi: guys....just droppen in real quick. Im really sick and have had a long weekend. OH saved 3 lives this weekend. A mom (who had drank earlier) wrecked her SUV and flipped it many times. There was a 1yr old baby that had a hole in its head the size of her fist and the 7 year old had a shattered leg. OH took her shirt off and tried to stop the bleeding. Not sure how the little one is doing but the 7 year old is a little ok and Mom is fine. No one stopped to help...they kept driving by. Just sad that people are like that. 

I enjoyed my time with granny. Just really sick and dont get seen till Tuesday so Im not taking anything. OH got me a nose kettle thing and im so stuffed up that it wont come out. LOL

Deliah- I know we are celebrating but I went through a few pages and I could def see another line.

AJ- Im sorry you think AF is coming....but I saw your still 13dpo so hopefully its holding out. :hugs:

Never- I had creamy CM too. So your not out yet hunni! :hugs:

:wave: how is everyone else? I will catch up later...I just dont really feel good and wanted to see if we got any BFP's or not! Good luck ladies!


----------



## nevertogether

hi tnt - wow that is amazing! please tell your OH that she is without a doubt a hero. such a good story, but sad to hear that so many people just drove by :( i can believe it though.

AFM, temp to 97.18 today so i think i will expect AF today or tomorrow. not too sad about though, because i had already counted myself out before this so didn't have my hopes too high. i hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - have fun at work :D 
Yazzy - glad you havent got pcos! Doctors should help ppl more with Ttc, annoys me when they try to fob ppl off! 
sbb - :hi: you ok?
Never - sorry the witch is coming :( when do you see your partner next?
kel - im guessing your team lost hehe!
tnt - wow your partner did an amazing job saving them ppl! If only more ppl where like her! Any idea why your ill :( ?
maca is deffo kicking in now, im full of energy - even my clients have said I seem more awake haha! X


----------



## pinkylisa28

does anyone have any side effects with maca?i started taking some on cd12 after id with to my local herbalist and he said it was safe to start when ever i wanted, so ive taking it for 3 days now, today will be 4th but last night i had really bad hot flush my vest was wet in the night, id got the hot and when i went to the toilet i had a bit of blood in my cm just when i wiped. should i stop taking it?do you think i will have mess my cycle up now im on cd 16 today usually ov on cd 19 but looking at my opk's im now were near? if i stop taking it will it mess me up even more?


----------



## SBB

TNT thats amazing she helped them! Awful that people kept driving past and even worse that 'the woman had a drink and then drove with her kids in the car... How selfish. I hope they're ok...

Never sorry it looks like the witch is going to get you, big :hugs: 

Hi char! I'm good thank you :D how are you? 

Pinky if it's causing you side effects I'd stop taking it. I didn't get any but everyone is different so if it doesn't agree with you then stop... 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dehila so delighted for you FX you have a very healthy and happy 9 months! 

Never Im still hopeful for you :hugs:

AJ bummer on temp your not out till AF arrives.

TNT that is awful, stories like that make me angry! esp if may be the drink was the cause, were the children not in car seats because that boils my blood as well. its so not worth it not to have children not strapped in, they always come out worse in accidents. I really hope they are ok and well done to your OH she is so good to stop. hope she is ok after seeing that it must have been so upsetting. 

Hmmm all this talk of food Ive just a BLT sambo and a small bit of chocolate! I force food in to me when I get up at 7 am but I get starvin at around 11 for a BLT yummo!


----------



## kelster823

Morning

AJ- I thought you did get the :witch: so it was a false alarm? 

Never- I just sneaked a peek..........:( 

TnT- OMG I cannot believe no one would stop... but your DP what a WONDERFUL woman she is.............. WOW 

:hi: to everyone else- 

still pissed off about my Cowboys,,, we are 0-2... we have not been 0-2 since the 2001 season.. I have a feeling it's gonna be a LONG season :( :( and sad considering they picked my Boys going to the Superbowl....


----------



## SBB

Nice tempy today Kell :D I am sure you've ov'd.. cd17/18 or 20! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Nice tempy today Kell :D I am sure you've ov'd.. cd17/18 or 20!
> 
> x x x

FX's crossed------ but I tried to cover all my bases just to be on the safe side.... 

funny last nite and Friday nite- I didn't have the frigin fan blowing right on me- I mean a BIG fan in the window with really cold air... but I did on Saturday nite
- I know that probably didn't make a difference.. but the Ovacue changed the highest peak fertility day to yesterday- so we'll see


----------



## pinkylisa28

thanks for your reply. been doing i bit more research and i think i will decrease my dose first and see how i go, dont wont ov to be delayed anymore.

these are the tablets ive got, do you think they are ok? as ive heard some are bad to take.i got mine for the health food shop in my town.

https://www.feelunique.com/p/Rio-Amazon-Maca-500mg-60Vcaps?utm_source=froogle&utm_medium=gen


----------



## SBB

Pinky I've not seen those but as long as they're organic they're ok - that's what I've heard. It doesn't mention organic on that page does it say so on the pack? 
How many are you taking? 

Kell I was going to ask about the ovacure... PRAYING for clear temps the next few days! 

x x x


----------



## pinkylisa28

i cant find anywhere on it that says its organic all its says is
rio health makes use of only well identified herbal material from sustainable sources

what powder/caps would you recommend, which site?

thanks


----------



## kelster823

> Kell I was going to ask about the ovacure... PRAYING for clear temps the next few days!

yeah I had to change my actual cycle length in the setting on this thing and I started off with a cycle length of 50 but I put in what FF has me as an avergae which is 41.. and sure enough it changed it to yesterday.. no matter how I try to make it show a peak on CD17 or 18 it won't...... so FX's for yesterday.... I'd be happy with just SOLID CH's :rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Girlies:wave:
Hope everyone has had good weekends....just a quiet uneventful one here.

Kel...I hope those temps are on the up from now on:hugs:

Delia....That's fab news hun....hope the lines get darker real soon and then a happy and healthy pregnancy follows:hugs:

SBB...hope you and lil jesus and doing fab:hugs:

Hi to eveyone else...:hugs:....I haven't caught up yet but hope you're all doing ok:hugs:

Nothing really to report from this end:nope:....I'm slowly driving myself crazy with frustration. Someone suggested taking the soy for 5 days to try and induce ov...not sure I ought to. Then of course I still have the norethisterone in the cupboard...I've considered taking that to give the progesterone levels a boost and then when I stop...AF:shrug: But I really don't know what to do....:help::help::dohh:
I've got the GP tomorrow and apart from asking him to refer me to a particular consultant that I've found I've no clue what I'm going to say to him....sorry maybe...for taking up time in his office...AGAIN:dohh::shy:


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya PinkyLisa:wave:
Sorry Lovely....I think a few of us get ours from this site....https://www.creative-nature.co.uk/vmchk/maca.html
They're quick to deliver as well:thumbup:


----------



## pinkylisa28

thank you i will order some now, do you have a the powder or caps?i know the powder is supposed to work quicker but are the caps still good?


----------



## kelster823

> I've no clue what I'm going to say to him....sorry maybe...for taking up time in his office...AGAIN

now WHY would you say that babe? you have NOTHING to be sorry about..something is not right and they need to find out the reason..... 

I wouldn't take the soy now, that is just my opinion, but I would take the progestrone pills to at least building up your lining and let AF come... even though it is a forced bleed maybe just maybe it might RE-START your engines...

Pink just be careful with the powder form... I was taking the powder and it so did not agree with my digestive track.. I seem to be on the toilet A LOT so I stopped


----------



## WelshRose

I use the capsules hun...I think most of us do on here. It's just finding out what dosage works for you really which is the hard part....I started with 4capsules a day and gradually increased to 6 a day over a 2mth period. In the third month it got me ovulating again after having not for 7mths:thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Welshie :wave: I agree with Kell, I wouldn't take the soy.. 

You could force a bleed though and then get on with the soy? 

Also agree you don't need to be saying sorry to your doc lol! That's what they're there for!! 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

kelster823 said:


> I've no clue what I'm going to say to him....sorry maybe...for taking up time in his office...AGAIN
> 
> now WHY would you say that babe? you have NOTHING to be sorry about..something is not right and they need to find out the reason.....
> 
> I wouldn't take the soy now, that is just my opinion, but I would take the preogestrone pills to at least building up your lining and let AF come... even though it is a forced bleed maybe just maybe it might RE-START your engines...Click to expand...

Thanks Kel:hugs:....and SBB:hugs:

I must admit the idea of taking the soy now wasn't sitting well with me...and I was leaning more towards the progesterone route. Thinking back it was after my d&c cycle where I had taken the norethisterone that I had the miracle textbook cycle....I'll get popping them tomorrow after I see the GP:thumbup: I think I'll double check with him as to whether these specific tablets are ok to take in the LP should we be lucky next cycle. 

I know I shouldn't be apologising hun...I'm just very much aware that as GP's their knowledge is kinda limited into the specifics of the problem...probably make him feel kinda useless bless him:dohh:....If it was the consultant's office I'd be packing sandwiches, a flask of coffee and sleeping bag:winkwink::rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

Kel I had some some pretty obvious bleeding but then it slowed up, same today, just a little bit of pink today, I'm not even wearing any 'protection' but I don't want to get too excited, AF is actually due tomorrow so let's see.


----------



## SBB

Test AJ test!!!! 

Welshie :rofl: I know what you mean, GPs are sooo general they don't have a clue about most ttc stuff! 

X x z


----------



## pinkylisa28

thanks for all the advise girls. just bought both the powder and caps, i will start with the caps and see how i get on.

welshrose dont take the soy until the beg of you cycle as i will delay your ovulation for at least 10 days. its very good stuff but best takin on days 3-7
i got my bfp last cycle, 1st month of taking soy but i mc.if i dont ov this cycle i will take it again when i get my af


----------



## AJThomas

SBB said:


> Test AJ test!!!!
> 
> Welshie :rofl: I know what you mean, GPs are sooo general they don't have a clue about most ttc stuff!
> 
> X x z

I was thinking about it! But i'm waiting till Wednesday since AF is due in full force tomorrow, if it's not in full force tomorrow then i'll test on Wednesday morning.


----------



## WelshRose

Aww AJ I hope that it's just beany getting snug:hugs: Are you still weeing loads?
Have everything crossed for you sweets:hugs:

Right then Kel and SBB...I have just been looking at my April cycle where I took norethisterone...took it for 11 days...then AF arrived on the second day of not taking it....if I do the same thing starting tomorrow that would put my AF due on the day FF already predicts it....:shock::rofl: So that's the plan!...Thank you for helping to sort that pickle out...it truly has been driving me :loopy::dohh::hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## pinkylisa28

need help again.sorry.:flower:

i have ordered the stuff you have all recommended so will start taking it as soon as it comes but just had an email off the company of the ones ive already got and this is what they have said

Hi Lisa, 



Thank you for your enquiry. In answer to your question, yes our Maca capsules and powder are both prepared using organic Maca (Lepedium Meyenii) powder. However  because this certification is Peruvian and not EU, we cannot put this on the label. For your information, it is also from sustainably managed plantations in the upper Peruvian Andes mountains. 



Please get back to me if you have any further questions about the subject. 



Kind regards



do you think i will be ok to carry on with these until the others comes, i have been taking them for 3 days so dont really want to stop and start them.had hot flushes and spotting last night but think that could be from me taking too much so im going to lower my dose anyway.or should i stop and wait for the other, so confused.


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Lisa hun....I'm eager to try it I must admit but going to get the :witch: out of the way first:thumbup:

So sorry to hear of your loss lovely...hope you're doing ok:hugs:

With regards your symptoms hun...I would carry on taking them....maybe you're gearing up to Ov???:shrug: xxx


----------



## kelster823

Screw that AJ TEST TEST TEST.. LOL I couldn't wait... :rofl:

Welshie good I am glad we could help... :lol: after all the stuff we have googled, gone thru, and crap I think we know better then the dang doctors.. LOL


----------



## WelshRose

:lol: You're right there hun...I always say these days I feel I know more about fertility and gynecology than I do about oncology and radiotherapy:dohh::rofl:


----------



## pinkylisa28

i hope your right welshrose i will keep my fingers crossed. do you think i should carry on with the 3 caps then or reduce it to 1 or 2? it recommends 3 a day on the pot?or doesnt mention starting on 1 a day and increasing so not sure if your supposed to just take 3 day. they are 500mg caps


----------



## WelshRose

I would think that the three a day should be fine hun...that's still half the maximum dosage that you're allowed to take....I take 6 500mg tablets. I'm hedging my bets for Ov hun...go and enjoy that man of yours:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, I don't think it makes sense to test. Still weeing loads and my temp went up today but I dunno. Just praying really hard it will just stop.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey all just been town and brought some cheepey tests as ben has it in his head i could be preg from the last time we managed to dtd im not too sure tho lol


----------



## AJThomas

Hey TNT i told my DH about your morph baby and he did one for us, this is what our morph baby looks like.:haha:

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/5c93233cfe1a43626fd8ef5c58e35e71/0/6258736/Baby-of-IMG-3202-JPG-and-IMG-3201-JPG.jpeg


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> Hey TNT i told my DH about your morph baby and he did one for us, this is what our morph baby looks like.:haha:
> 
> https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/5c93233cfe1a43626fd8ef5c58e35e71/0/6258736/Baby-of-IMG-3202-JPG-and-IMG-3201-JPG.jpeg


BEAUTIFUL.................. now go TEST dangit.. LOL LOL


----------



## AJThomas

^hahaha, i'm not home now Kel so i'll test when i get home, deal?


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> ^hahaha, i'm not home now Kel so i'll test when i get home, deal?


kay lol


----------



## AJThomas

Altho i dont kno wat sense it makes, i'm peeing like hourly.

Man this sux! Why am i spotting? I'm pretty sure i am or i WAS pregnant, these symptoms are too much. If AF does show up i'll just assume it was a chemical.


----------



## kelster823

but your temp went UP again today-that is what I don;t understand...

I am TIRED of figuring this crap out................. dam thing gets released- floats down- dam spermies are there... WTF????


----------



## SBB

Lol AJ I can't believe you've been bullied into testing!! :haha: 

When I got my bfp I had about 10 days of spotting and 3 lots of red blood. 
The month before I had a chemical where I got 3 days of faint +hpts that never got darker... Then the day af was due I had a huge temp drop and she came right on time... 

Cute morph baby I'm going to do it too! 

How are you feeling TNT? I am in bed feeling awful! :(

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

^Yep i agree it totally sux, i'm just not even thinking about it anymore, whatever happens just happens. As of right now i'm expecting the witch tomorrow as scheduled even tho i'm still hoping like crazy i get a big surprise.


----------



## AJThomas

SBB i hope i'm just having a cycle like you did, i've had a bit of red blood but mostly just pink and right now there's nothing on the tissue, it was just this morning, same yesterday. I bet if i do an internal check though there's more pink so i dunno, boobs are swollen and getting more tender by the day, still peeing like crazy and still pretty tired and sleeping early so i have no idea whats going on.

And yes, Kel is very persuasive:haha: We'll see though cuz if i keep peeing this often i dont know if a test is gonna be able to pick up any HCG even if there is some there, unless my levels are super high now.


----------



## TntArs06

AJ- I love your morph baby. Thats pretty cool huh? I say TEST dang it! LOL Once the girls told me they would be testing already...I lasted a day and HAD to test. Peer pressure got the better of me... :haha:

Lindsey- When are you going to test hun?

Pinky- I didn't have any of those symptoms besides LOADS of energy. They fact that they emailed you and said their product is "organic" but they can't put it on the label would freak me out. Just because all of us women are trying new vitamins in such so people try and sell their version of it and it could be oreagino for all you know. I looked at your chart (not a professional) but do you have any other months on there to compare with? Or did you just start? I thought maybe you OV and thats what the pinky cm was. I heard some women have pinky cm sometimes when they OV. 

Welsh- I didn't want to leave you out on here...I have no clue about those pills or the cream. But the soy maybe you should wait until you see GP. Then if you aren't happy by what they say then maybe start your regimine. Good luck hunni and I hope you figure it out.

Kel- Sorry bout your football team. Im not really a big football fan but when I see a good game I watch. Sense I was born in Denver Im a Bronco's fan. I live near Kansas City and not really a chiefs fan. :haha: Though I heard they were good this season. I hope you already OV'd. But you did do everything you could this time! So that should help.

AFM- Still kinda sick but feeling better. OH made me use a nose kettle and I think that really helped! Although I didn't like it at the time! :haha: OH looked up the mom on facebook and her wall is private and there is nothing in that towns newspaper as of yet. So not sure how the baby is doing. OH is still a little shaken up....more so because of the kids.


----------



## SBB

AJ here is my charts, my preg one and chemical... Just for interest really! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2c732e

TNT glad you're feeling a bit better! 

Lindsey let us know when you test! 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> Lol AJ I can't believe you've been bullied into testing!! :haha:
> 
> When I got my bfp I had about 10 days of spotting and 3 lots of red blood.
> The month before I had a chemical where I got 3 days of faint +hpts that never got darker... Then the day af was due I had a huge temp drop and she came right on time...
> 
> Cute morph baby I'm going to do it too!
> 
> How are you feeling TNT? I am in bed feeling awful! :(
> 
> X x x

Aww hun im sorry you feel awful today! Good thing you are taking it easy in bed. I feel sick but my mind wants to clean and my body doesn't. :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks SBB, you just gave me a lot of hope! Fx'd!!


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: hi girls!


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Never!


----------



## SBB

Lol TNT my kind wants to go to ikea and buy a frame then make a picture! But my body wants to go have a big deep bath :D 

Hey never :wave: how are you? 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

aww SBB in bed??????? feel better sweetie....

Hey TnT- 

AJ see things may not be all that bad 

:hi: Never

Ok Ok OK - day 4 of bad heartburn.. CRAP- I hate heartburn too


----------



## AJThomas

Yep i'm suddenly all cheerful again thanks to SBB, these symptoms cant just be coming out of the blue.


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: Never and Kel!

SBB- Ya im the same way. I want to rearrange or something but my body is thinking its a lifetime day! :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

*sigh* i love my father in law but he's seriously stressing me out now, i'm getting really fed up of him.


----------



## nevertogether

i'm okay girls. a little confused though - so could use your help. around 2pm i got what is AF, i suppose. few dots of red bloot and the rest brown blood (old blood) not a whole lot, it's stopped now. but should i put today as CD1 or wait and see what tomorrow brings?

good luck aj! 

tnt & sbb - hope you feel better sweets.

kel - yay O! :yipee:


----------



## kelster823

Never-----------hmmmmmmmmmm that is very confusing.... nothing at all now? when I start I usually start of very light but enough where I can use something.. wait til tomorrow...

between you and AJ, you guys are making us scratch our heads :rofl:

AJ what is your FIL doing to make you crazy?

yeah this is my highest temp in 7 days...FX's that was IT!!!


----------



## nevertogether

that's what i figured kel. just to wait until to tomorrow and see if it gets heavier. if it does get heavier, then i will class tomorrow as CD1. yes, it completely stopped. i felt it at about 2pm and then it was only brown blood. i then had a few dots of red blood after and now nothing. stupid :witch: and her tricks!


----------



## AJThomas

That sounds exactly like me Never, AF sure is giving us a run for our money this go round.

Kel, he's always stressing us about money! No matter how much we give him its never enough and its not like we're rich, we're newly married and we have stuff to pay too and he just doesn't seem to care and DH seems incapable of saying no so he just gets all miserable and stressed cuz his dad nags and he cant refuse. The worst part is all he does is drink and smoke, so i feel like he's just drinking and smoking our money away.


----------



## nevertogether

really aj? well, you have the high temps to go with a shot. mine went back down so i'm sure it's her. just waiting for her to make a proper appearance. eek. i'm not as bloated as i usually am though, but my back is KILLING me!


----------



## SBB

Never I'd wait and see til tomorrow then decide, mark today up as spotting... 

AJ that's awful - why is he asking you for money?! Surely it's meant to be the other way around! Put your foot down or it'll carry on forever... 
How long til you test?! :happydance:

Kell everything crossed that high temp means ov :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

good idea sbb!


----------



## kelster823

> why is he asking you for money

 exactly.. I mean I do not want to get to personal-

Never yep I would enter as just spotting and see....

now usually it is ME that makes everyone scratch their heads at a guessing game not you.. :rofl:

SBB- funny I get so nervous and scared as soon as I hear that beep beep in the AM--- it is dark here now when I take them I have this LIL LIL lite that is to go on a key chain and I keep it right next to my BBTs'.. yes I do two- one in the va jay jay ( I cant hear that one go beep beep :lol:) so I stick one in my mouth so I know when to look :rofl: so you should see me under the covers--- it is a VERY funny site.... with a lil light (which actually is VERY BRITE since it is an LHD lite)


----------



## ttcbaby117

sparkle - feel better!

Never - SBB is right within 2-3 days of oving gives you a great shot. That temp today sucks hun, sorry about that! My dr told me that spotting does not count you have to have a flow to count cd1. If I remember you had this last month right?

TNT - wow pretty exciting weekend it sounds like! Glad to hear they are doing ok, but that mom needs to learn not to drink and drive, I hope she learned her lesson! Hope you feel better soon hun!

kel - aww I will tell him, he was bouncing around the house.....My dolphins won and his bears won, he couldnt stop! Of course, his mom is a dallas fan so he had to call her and rub it in...Sorry though being a fins fan, I am used to disappointment, who knows though, they might just have a slow starting and pick it up to win throughout the rest of the season....I like that your temp went back up today, i think they call that a fall back rise, check it out....I am still thinking you oved on cd 16....but that positive OPK yesterday has me second guessing...how are those nips feeling?

welsh - I am not sure what to tell you hun....kel is right though...dont leave until you are satified that he has guided appropriately.

Aj - fxed for you!!! I think this might be it though...great temps! Cute morph baby...how do you do that? In laws are so hard, esp because of the way they affect the one you love most. I know it is hard but dont let it come between you and dh. He will have to deal with him when he is ready...of course it doesnt hurt to assist him in gettting ready and moving it along quicker! I would talk to your DH and tell him what you said to us and maybe have him speak to his father about constantly asking for money. Sorry hun, that is just unnessesary stress!

SBB - feel better hun! Do your morph baby and when baby jesus is born we can compare!

AFm - well I should be Oving this week and of course a part of me just wants to throw the condoms away and start trying. I mean I feel great!! I know the dr said to wait another month but geez!!!!!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: kel that's quite a routine you've got going!! I used to be so scared to take my temp too incase it was something I didn't want to see! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - last cycle was a bit different as well. not sure if this is a problem! :shrug: last cycle i got a proper flow though just wasn't sure which day to classify as cd1 due to the time in the day that i started.


----------



## kelster823

TTC- I bet he was ALL EXCITED ---I was after we started off KILLING Jay Culter...ahh poot the scoot.. we just SUX..... and we play Houston next week.. YEP we will be 0-3///

ahhhhhhhhh haaaaaaaa I just checked that out hmm very interesting THANKS HUN :hugs:


fallback temperature or a 'fallback temperature shift pattern' is a BBT curve where the basal body temperature will drop for a single day to or below the coverline, even after it has already risen. This usually happens 

within days after ovulation. The temperature will then rise again above the coverline, usually the next day. A fallback temperature has no significant effect on a possible pregnancy and the temperature for that day can be ignored.

SBB it is VERY funny looking.. one sticking out of mouth- the other the va jay jay with a lil lite- under the covers-- I do that because it is so brite and don't want to wake up Jeff-- I did that once and he was not happy.. it lit the WHOLE room up


----------



## AJThomas

ttc DH and i have talked about it lots of times, we even sat down and talked to his dad together and we set an amount that we would give him each month, (like an allowance i guess?) and he still keeps asking for more after he gets that amount for the month an like i said, DH just can't say no so he stresses about it but he finds it to give him anyway and its getting annoying because its not like we have a bag of money lying around and we need to save for the baby!!

Kel and SBB i have no idea what he does with the money, DH's brother lives with him and he takes care of the utility bills and buying food so the money we give him he only needs to buy gas with it and its never enough, he keeps taking loans and then DH ends up having to pay them off, i'm getting so sick of it!



BTW, Kel your routine is really something! I can just imagine what it would be like to see that, what does Jeff say?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - hhahaha that is funny, I take my temp and leave it for later to read when I get up out of bed and see straight....LOL.

AJ - so sorry hun, I can only imagine how frustrating that can be!

never- my dr said that anything after 3 or 4 pm should be categorized as the next day...I hope that helps.


----------



## AJThomas

For me AF always shows up in the evening hours so let's see if i make it through this evening without a flow, then i'll test in the morning. I only have 2 ICs left and i dont wanna waste them so i'm just gonna wait and test tomorrow and see.


----------



## SBB

AJ that's outrageous! WTF is he asking you for extra money for when he's an adult and shouldn't need an allowance from his child in the first place! 

Sorry I don't know the circumstances obviously but I would NOT put up with that!! 

TTC I'd be too tempted to try if I were you - I'd just do it :lol: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

AJ how did you do that morph baby, I wanna try it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - LOL....you are so bad...I love it!!!!! DH is saying the samething but my dr stressed it so hard...."dont try early cuz you might develop placenta acreta and have a scary pg" I keep hearing that...so horrible because all this week when we dtd I know I will be thinking about it!!!


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: AJ i hope it's a :bfp:

ttc - thanks for the help hun. only thing is though is that it's not a full flow so i'm going to wait and see what tomorrow brings. :hugs: the upside is that you and i get to try together in november.


----------



## AJThomas

Oh TTC sorry i overlooked your question! Its this site called morphthing, just go there and follow the instructions, upload two pics and stuff, make sure u post the results here so we can see!

Kel i am so upset, but i dont want DH to feel like i'm only acting this way cuz its his dad and not mine but this is really getting to me now, i'm starting to dread when he calls, i dont wanna answer the fone anymore cuz i know it's something about money. *sigh*


----------



## kelster823

AJ- I get ya hun...

we have to pay for Jeff's dad's cell phone- cable bill- life insurance-- he is in an assisted living place now for the last 1 year-- and in order to get him in there he have to give up all his money- no social security checks anymore- nothing... 

I have no respect for that man AT ALL.. as bad as it sounds the CRAP he has put us through and the life Jeff DIDN'T HAVE with him growing up--- I always like him prior to him MOVING in with us back in 1997----- it was only 2 weeks but those TWO weeks really showed me what kind of SELFISH man he is.... I finally couldn't take it anymore and told he HAS TO GET OUT....

we had just bought our first home and within 2 months he was here after being in the hospital and loosing his one leg.. all because HE didn't take care of himself having diabetes-- it got so bad that one morning I went to go in our ONLY bathroom in the house at the time and we had to have one of those toilet seats for him... he SHIT all over my bathroom floor and toilet and LEFT IT... I called Jeff at 6:00am ( he was working shift work then) and told him to get home NOW............ I was soooooooooooo PISSED

TTC I bet it is so hard NOT to just start trying... grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - OMG that is horrible and gross AND a peak at what I have to look forward too! My In laws DONT take care of themselves and I predict we will be caring for them soon. Scary part is that they are only in their mid 50's!!!! All of their current health issues could have been prevented if they werent so lazy and stubborn!

Never- oh that makes me feel better to have a cycle buddy! LOL....makes me feel like this month will go by faster! Thanks but you actually made me feel better about waiting!


----------



## AJThomas

Ya Kel it's super frustrating, he had colon cancer about a year ago, did a lot of operations and stuff and they say he's healed, within 3 months he was smoking and drinking again and eating just like before. 

That's what kills me, he's just drinking and smoking the money away! And its not like we're just giving him scrapings, we're giving him what some people make for the month, my 2 grandparents get the same amount for the month and they manage just fine and like i said his son that lives with him gives him money too and takes care of other stuff.

So the money he gets from us he just smokes, drinks and GAMBLES away!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

TntArs06 said:


> AJ- I love your morph baby. Thats pretty cool huh? I say TEST dang it! LOL Once the girls told me they would be testing already...I lasted a day and HAD to test. Peer pressure got the better of me... :haha:
> i put it on the label would freak me out. Just because all of us women are trying new vitamins in such so people try and sell their version of it and it could be oreagino for all you know. I looked at your chart (not a professional) but do you have any other months on there to compare with? Or did you just start? I thought maybe you OV and thats what the pinky cm was. I heard some women have pinky cm sometimes when they OV.
> 
> Welsh- I didn't want to leave you out on here...I have no clue about those pills or the cream. But the soy maybe you should wait until you see GP. Then if you aren't happy by what they say then maybe start your regimine. Good luck hunni and I hope you figure it out.
> 
> Kel- Sorry bout your football team. Im not really a big football fan but when I see a good game I watch. Sense I was born in Denver Im a Bronco's fan. I live near Kansas City and not really a chiefs fan. :haha: Though I heard they were good this season. I hope you already OV'd. But you did do everything you could this time! So that should help.
> 
> AFM- Still kinda sick but feeling better. OH made me use a nose kettle and I think that really helped! Although I didn't like it at the time! :haha: OH looked up the mom on facebook and her wall is private and there is nothing in that towns newspaper as of yet. So not sure how the baby is doing. OH is still a little shaken up....more so because of the kids.

i testsed today and was bfn what i was expecting anyway just hope af is round the corner 124 days now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i did one of them baby morph things:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby-of-ben-jpg-and-me-jpg.jpeg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AJThomas

^It will be fun to see if our actual babies look anything like the morphs!


----------



## kelster823

No No No this would not look like my kid.. 

https://www.morphthing.com/showimage/5/08940710a9491b7f0805cb1849c4abd7/0/6282018/Baby-of-2010-0722maine20100173-JPG-and-2010-0722maine20100172-JPG.jpeg


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok you asked for it...here is me and brads morphed baby! LOL
 



Attached Files:







morphed baby.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel hahahaha...OMG I thought the same thing!!!!!!

Look at my kids ears....hahahahahha


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> ok you asked for it...here is me and brads morphed baby! LOL

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## kelster823

I have green eyes Jeff has blue-- so that color is SO WRONG... I have a very ROUND face with big eyes.. and we both have somewhat full lips...



> kel hahahaha...OMG I thought the same thing!!!!!!

but yours is CUTE


----------



## kelster823

actually KINDA looks like my sister when she was a kid :rofl:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah well I think yours is cute too...LOL...I dont think it is accurate either, I guess because I want my kids to have Brads gorgeous blue eyes....mine are poopy brown...LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

omg that is hilarious!


----------



## AJThomas

Maybe its the pics guys, when DH and i used 2 random pics the results weren't so good at all, not too bad but baby looked kinda weird, we had to grab a camera and take two good face pics to get a better pic, i'd be happy if my baby looked like the morphed one! But ya, looks like they give them our adult ears so the ears are huge!


----------



## pinkylisa28

Tntars06 thanks for looking at my chart,I only have aug when I got pregnant but mc and this month which is at the bottom,I thought I might have ov aswell,If my temp goes up again tomorrow then that what it will be,but I've had no other symptoms like usual and my temps are all over the place this month.will give it a few more days and see. I ask the company about my symptoms and they said it could be my body regulating itself.


----------



## AJThomas

Scared to drink water cuz i'm peeing so much but i might as well cuz i'm peeing often anyway, all that happens if i drink water is that there's more pee but same frequency.


----------



## kelster823

PEE AND TAKE A DAM TEST :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

:haha:Later tonight or in the morning Kel, probably wont be home till late.


----------



## kelster823

ahhhhhhhhhhh poot to you :lol:


----------



## nevertogether

:cry: it just hit me. over two months until i see DH again and maybe get to try. i'm pretty over this already.


----------



## AJThomas

:haha: I'm already on pins and needles and you're not helping Kel! I'm pretty calm though, really surprised i'm so mellow with everything that's happening, i guess cuz AF is due tomorrow tho so if there is no flow tomorrow i'll feel better testing, not so much like i'm wasting tests.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> :cry: it just hit me. over two months until i see DH again and maybe get to try. i'm pretty over this already.

Huge hugs hun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Awww Never, big hugs to you girl, it must be really hard but it will happen, i know it will.


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> :cry: it just hit me. over two months until i see DH again and maybe get to try. i'm pretty over this already.

awww pumpkin boo......... :::::: HUGE HUGIES :::::


----------



## nevertogether

thanks girls. :hugs: i don't even think i will be in my fertile window when i see DH next either. i guess this is a break for us, because it's going to be quite a while until we have another chance. hate it!


----------



## SBB

:hugs: never... I wish I could say something to make you feel better x x x


----------



## nevertogether

honestly, you girls somehow always make me feel better no matter what you say. i think it's because i know you genuinely care. it means the world to me! DH is going to see if the doctor at his office will look at my labs tomorrow. who knows, maybe he will catch something. :shrug: 

AJ - hope to wake up to your :bfp: in the morning honey. well, afternoon since i wake up way before you! :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks Never but i dunno, not getting my hopes too high cuz i just feel like the witch is gonna be right on schedule but i'm keeping my chin up.


----------



## WelshRose

Just wanted to send huge :hugs: Never....I can't even begin to imagine what you must feel sweets and I'm not going to try and imagine either cos I'd fall way short....just know that we're here and we love ya:kiss:


----------



## nevertogether

sorry but this one cracks me up... https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/reaction.gif

kel this is for you! i know you will get a kick out of it.. https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/moon.gif

this reminds me of sparkle. always not feeling well! https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/fromtammy/image15.gif

SBB totally you https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/frompc/signs/4_19_3.gif

for our sweets AJ https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/noaf.gif

okay okay.. i'm done for a bit :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> sorry but this one cracks me up... https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/reaction.gif
> 
> kel this is for you! i know you will get a kick out of it.. https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/moon.gif
> 
> this reminds me of sparkle. always not feeling well! https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/fromtammy/image15.gif
> 
> SBB totally you https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/frompc/signs/4_19_3.gif
> 
> for our sweets AJ https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/noaf.gif
> 
> okay okay.. i'm done for a bit :rofl:

man I can't see them they are just red X's....

but that is GREAT news that DH may be able to get your labs done for you..

Like SBB said .. I wish there was something I could do for you,, make the hurt go away.. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: girlies gosh you have been chatty

:hugs: never i really feel for you maybe you and i will be bump buddies one day :hugs: 

i wanna try that morph thingy when i get home :) shall be interesting, you all have cute bubs haha

AFM i have lost 2.2kg approx, and am 2kg off my first goal weight, then ill have to set another goal :dohh: no changes with my cycle yet...still waiting for CD 70 to roll around or the gyn, whichever is first :dohh:

i hope they put me on clomid and it actually works :/ i really want my BFP before xmas...and before my sister :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

Hey Dandy!! that is AWESOME news GOOD FOR YOU.. I am very proud of you...

and HEY you have got some steady temps right now.. all you need is a couple of rises and BOOM.. do you do OPKS???


----------



## AJThomas

Good job on the weight loss Dandy! I need to gain about 30 lbs myself to get to the weight i want to be at.


----------



## dandybrush

i have been doing Opks every tues :haha: just incase, though i dont have any Ov symptoms i will be POAS today anyways :dohh:

i am very proud of my steady temps atm :haha: 

if you get ur BFP AJ you will get the weight you want :haha:


----------



## SBB

Wow well done on the weight loss Dandy!! :D

Ok I'm off to sleep, in the morning I want a nice temp rise from you kell, and a +hpt from you AJ. Nothing else will do!! Hope that :witch: stays away... 

Night girls x x x


----------



## kelster823

> Ok I'm off to sleep, in the morning I want a nice temp rise from you kell, and a +hpt from you AJ. Nothing else will do!! Hope that stays away

Nite sweetie... LOL yup I'll do my normal morning routine-- under the covers... I HOPE for a RISE tomorrow....

Dandy every Tuesday?????????? HUH .. LOL well I would start doing them more often especially with your steady temps


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: hi girls. so, my plan of action this month is to take folic acid, maca (of course), and soy cd1-5. i really don't mind if it bumps my ovulation up a lot because i need that. right now, if my schedule stays on track i will ovulate december 14 (roundabout) and the last day i will see DH is december 8, so i need my o to actually be earlier than usual the next two cycles. maca has made this AF manageable so i'm thankful i have taken it. i'm not bloated nor do i have the usual horrible effects of the :witch: all i have is a backache and a little nausea here and there. 

i hope you all have a fab day and that today brings you a :bfp: AJ! hoping i see another high temp when i get on here later kel! :yipee:


----------



## AJThomas

Dont hold your breath Never! Have no idea what my wacky body is up to, one minute i wipe and there's pink, the next minute nothing at all, I think i'm losing my mind! Anyway, one way or another it will all be over soon, either AF will show or it wont and i'll get a BFP. Cant believe i'm being so mellow in all of this, usually i'd be tearing my hair out by now! We'll just see.

BTW, DH and i had a huge argument about his dad and the money thing, i'll tell you guys about it in the morning.


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:

how is everyone? 
aj - good luck in testing :D 
never - are you going to test again?? Keep strong in waiting for your partner :) were here when you need us!! 

luving the baby morphs! Next time im at a computer I will do one hehe!

I know I havent replied to everyone, I jus cant keep up lol x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Char....and everyone else when you come online:wave:

Never...sorry the :witch: got you sweets....glad there's another newbie to Soy this cycle...I'll be joining you shortly...I hope!

AJ....hope you and DH have made-up lovely:hugs:....and you get a beautiful :bfp: later:winkwink:

Char...whereabouts are you in your cycle Hun?:hugs:

Dandy....That's amazing on the weight-loss babe...you're doing fab:thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing well...must dash...my gorgeous Pickle to get sorted for school and then off to the docs...be back on and report later:hugs:xxx:flower:


----------



## nevertogether

not really a newbie welshie :haha: i've tried soy two other cycles CD3-7 both times though so thought i would change it up this once and do 1-5. haven't done it in about two cycles though, so who knows!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> :wave: hi girls. so, my plan of action this month is to take folic acid, maca (of course), and soy cd1-5. i really don't mind if it bumps my ovulation up a lot because i need that. right now, if my schedule stays on track i will ovulate december 14 (roundabout) and the last day i will see DH is december 8, so i need my o to actually be earlier than usual the next two cycles. maca has made this AF manageable so i'm thankful i have taken it. i'm not bloated nor do i have the usual horrible effects of the :witch: all i have is a backache and a little nausea here and there.
> 
> i hope you all have a fab day and that today brings you a :bfp: AJ! hoping i see another high temp when i get on here later kel! :yipee:

Never the month I got my BFP I upped my maca I took two in the morning and two in the afternoon I was so fed up, so went for it, it brought my OV earlier as it was CD18 and I ov on CD15 that cycle and BD was 3 to 4 days before hand! 
just a thought for you huge hugs and Im glad maca is making the witch easier! 

AJ good luck for today what ever happens! 

Kel FX for a temp rise :hugs:

Dandy well done on weightloss:thumbup: 

Hope every one else is doing ok :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

thanks celtic :hugs: i'm already taken 3,000mg maca per day though which is the maximum so not sure i could even up it any more. :shrug: i do know the month i didn't take it i ovulated CD20 all the other months i have been taking it i ovulated CD17/18/19 so hoping maybe the earlier dose of soy will bring it forward.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> thanks celtic :hugs: i'm already taken 3,000mg maca per day though which is the maximum so not sure i could even up it any more. :shrug: i do know the month i didn't take it i ovulated CD20 all the other months i have been taking it i ovulated CD17/18/19 so hoping maybe the earlier dose of soy will bring it forward.

I was naughty Never I was only meant to take two per day,but I increased it to 4 :blush: but as soon as I knew I ov I stopped taking it mainly because some one mentioned it could cause PMS symptoms in TWW which I had but wasnt the MACA :haha:
Good luck hun lets hope the soy does the trick!


----------



## WelshRose

nevertogether said:


> not really a newbie welshie :haha: i've tried soy two other cycles CD3-7 both times though so thought i would change it up this once and do 1-5. haven't done it in about two cycles though, so who knows!

Oooops Sorry Babe:dohh: I must have missed that. Did you find it helped if you ovulate regularly anyway?:hugs:


Celtic...:wave:How are you doing sweets?:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey all hope ur all well xx


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: good luck at the docs welshie :D 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Hi Lindsey...how are you doing chick....any sign of the :witch:??
I'm heading off to the GP again in a mo...hopefully to get some wheels in motion to a better gyne[-o&lt;


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks SBB...I'm actually feeling nervous:saywhat::haha: God only knows why...I get on great with my GP and there really is no need for nerves but there ya go....welshie being a :loopy::rofl:


----------



## SBB

Aw don't be nervous! Just don't leave til you get what you want!! 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Hi Lindsey...how are you doing chick....any sign of the :witch:??
> I'm heading off to the GP again in a mo...hopefully to get some wheels in motion to a better gyne[-o&lt;

nope no sign yet giving it a week no af then docs i go


----------



## kelster823

Morning

Welshie good luck at the doctors give em HELL girl

Never- sorry :af: is here.. I SWEAR it just doesn't make sense

AJ- good luck hope you don't wake up to the witch

well you can all not worry about a temp rise............... IT JUST AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN :( here we go again)-- I am DONE... ahhh poot the boot.. why do I tourture myself every month.. i am going back to bed and curl up with Jeff


----------



## xcharx

Welsh - im on day 14, so af will prob be here soon :( Ahwell ive only been taking maca for 14days and temping for 4 hehe!
linsey - where you been hiding? Hehe. How many days you in a cycle now?
kel - big hugs to you hun!! X


----------



## CelticNiamh

WelshRose said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> not really a newbie welshie :haha: i've tried soy two other cycles CD3-7 both times though so thought i would change it up this once and do 1-5. haven't done it in about two cycles though, so who knows!
> 
> Oooops Sorry Babe:dohh: I must have missed that. Did you find it helped if you ovulate regularly anyway?:hugs:
> 
> 
> Celtic...:wave:How are you doing sweets?:hugs:Click to expand...

Im good thaks hun, freaking out about high sugars LOL Im such a worry wart, but very happy as I just felt some movement :cloud9:


----------



## xcharx

Welsh - good luck with doc :)im glad you get on well with your doc! Makes it easier x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Welsh - im on day 14, so af will prob be here soon :( Ahwell ive only been taking maca for 14days and temping for 4 hehe!
> linsey - where you been hiding? Hehe. How many days you in a cycle now?
> kel - big hugs to you hun!! X

125 now:nope:


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - yay :) how many weeks are you?? X


----------



## xcharx

lindsey - bloody hell girl!! Big hugs for you! You going docs?x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> lindsey - bloody hell girl!! Big hugs for you! You going docs?x

im giving it a week if no af then off to the doc i go


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey - hopefully theyll sort it out! You live in Mk dont ya?-x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Lindsey - hopefully theyll sort it out! You live in Mk dont ya?-x

yeps crappy milk n beans hate the hosp hate the docs lol cant wait till we can move


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Celtic - yay :) how many weeks are you?? X

14 weeks 4 days LOL so early but I swear I look 20 weeks! :blush: deffo dates arfe right though! 

Lysney I wouldnt wait I go to the doctor now! good luck :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

CelticNiamh said:


> xcharx said:
> 
> 
> Celtic - yay :) how many weeks are you?? X
> 
> 14 weeks 4 days LOL so early but I swear I look 20 weeks! :blush: deffo dates arfe right though!
> 
> Lysney I wouldnt wait I go to the doctor now! good luck :hugs:Click to expand...

i cant get an apointment until next week as cant get there it other side oif the cuty i need to try chnage my docs in the next few weeks


----------



## WelshRose

Hey everyone....I'm Back:wave:

Kel....sending such super huge hugs babe....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Celtic...aww that's fab news babe....I loved that bit of pregnancy with Callum the most...feeling the little darting fish:winkwink:

Char....Hope there's Ov for you first hun:winkwink:...before the :witch:...keep us updated:hugs:

Lindsey....I would say...to hell with another week....get yourself to the doc...:hugs::hugs: Sorry Hun I just read your earlier post about earliest appt:dohh: Really hope they sort it out for you thou:hugs:

Well....My scrummy GP has written an amazing letter to the gyne of my choice referring me....just hope she accepts me now as she's in a different health board to the one I'm supposed to use....what the hell....he thinks it's worth a shot!:yipee: I'm also having my FBC done, my ferritin checked and my rheumatoid factor checked...odd bloods I hear you say....yeah I guess they are....but I know low iron can interfere with Ov and my body's iron stores (ferritin) were at almost 0 a couple of years of back...they've not been checked since so I want him to check that out. The rheumatoid factor is another test that has been quite raised in the past and although I do not have rheumatoid artheritis it can be an indicator of other autoimmune disorders which could affect fertility....I thought I'd get him to do the off the wall ones that maybe the gyne wouldn't both with and she can do the rest:lol: Spoke to him about using the noretisterone to end this cycle he didn't see any reason why not...or I could just be patient:saywhat::haha: Off to take my cocktail now:thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

OH Welshie that is great news.... :hugs:

I cannot BELIEVE today is the LAST DAY of summer :( pool will be closed by Saturday :cry:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Welsh: Good Luck getting in to see the gyne....FX'd for you. Sorry your cycle is all crazy long...dang. I wouldn't want to sit and be patient either, I don't think that was a nice option. BIG HUGS!!! I hope they can find whats going on and that it's an easy fix. 

Delia::happydance::yipee::headspin: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!:happydance::yipee::headspin:

I hope everyone is feeling well! 
Celtic: I can't wait until I can start feeling the wigglies in the womb:happydance:

I am so glad to be back from vaca. My poor 6yr old was crying yesterday and said she was ready to go home. I felt like crying with her....bleh. I was ready to sleep in my own bed in my own house.
To our dismay this morning we have discovered that my 8 yr olds hamster "Elvis" is now deceased. It was horrible. She was all upset and then had to go to school.


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies I am back again lol. The doctor thinks i may of had a slight case of food poisoning :wacko: The cramps are better now but apparently they can last for a couple of weeks/months :shrug::shrug: Baby sparkle seems fine though. The doctor is not to worried. I have told DH that the doctor suggested i stay away from cooking until i have had the baby :winkwink: He doesn't believe me though. He thinks i made that bit up. How rude :shrug: lol

Hope everyone is well. I will need to go back over the pages to catch up again. 

I did see that welshie has been to the docs and got some fantastic news :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope this is it for you welshie and you get the help and support that you want :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

See you all later :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey - I live down the road, in luton! Haha. 
welsh - glad your doc has been soo supportive ;) yay! Hope they accept ya, dont see why not!
kel - it was FREEZING Here this morning :( not looking forward to winter!!
sparkles - glad Youve got to the root of feeling ill! You recovered? 
Celtic - Aww when are you due?? 
wispy - :hi:
x


----------



## xcharx

Welsh - was jus reading the lil notes at the bottom of your post, was just wondering who gail is? Lol. X


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - congrats on the weight loss, keep it up!

Never - fxed you can time it correctly for dh next visit....for now just concentrate on that and maybe it will help the next 2 months fly by!

Kel - awww sorry for that temp drop! Ok if you dont ov on this month then I would ask yoru Dr if you can up your dose to 100mgs.....

Welshie - give those dr hell and dont leave till you get all your answers!

Lindsay - oh hun, I can only imagine how frustrated you are!

sparkle - glad to hear you are feeling better....tell DH it is required that he has to cook every night for you until the baby is born..LOL


----------



## kelster823

> Ok if you dont ov on this month then I would ask yoru Dr if you can up your dose to 100mgs

nope babe he won't.. he told me he will ONLY do two months at 50mgs- and if then it doesn't happen then I am being referred to the fertility specialist

I played around with my chart- IF I get two temps- ONCE AGAIN- it will give me my O on the Sunday- but the temps don't have to be that high-- ahhh dooly squat.. :rofl: it is a BIG JOKE now... LOL LOL LOL 

Spark- so glad you are OK.. that must of been scary

Char- yeah it was in the low 40's this morning- and good ole hubby HAS to have the ceiling fan on HIGH- err umm right above us AND the fan in the window- with the bedroom door shut.. it was a MEAT FREEZER in my room this morning- I was so cold when I woke up.. my nose, my arse, my feet even my BBT was COLD... LOL LOL

Wispy sorry about the hamster :(


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies! Well i didnt bother to test after seeing my temp this morning, just waiting on the witch to fly in full force now. Not even thinking about it, on to the next cycle! just gonna take lots of Maca, lots of vits, lots of EFAs, lots of exercise, lots of water, lots of sleep, lets see if i can gain a few pounds and land a beanie at the same time!

And no Kel, didnt wake up to AF, still just a lil spotting but i expect her later, buggers on the temp drop but lets watch the next few days and see.

Welshie glad you got some answers at last! Hopefully things will pick up from here.

And hi to all the other ladies!!


----------



## kelster823

ahhhhhhhhhhhh CRAP AJ... :hugs: that just suxs major pu-tang.......


----------



## WhisperOfHope

grrrr cant get a docs aointment until next week i need to go 1 for my cycle and 2 for my passport to be signed but for that they want £20 just to sign a photgraph:growlmad:


----------



## AJThomas

Still surprised at how well i'm doing, no bawling, no depression, just kinda looking forward to the next round.

Oh yeah, the whole thing with DH, it is what it is, wouldnt say its really resolved but we're talking and stuff. Basically he took the last bit of money we had, THE LAST BIT and sent it to his dad and his brother, so now we have no cash whatsoever, anything we need we'll have to use the credit card (yes, the same credit card we're trying so hard to clear) cant buy gas, food, NOTHING until we get paid HOPEFULLY on the weekend. Sometimes i think he's crazy and doesn't think at all! So suffice it to say i was shaking mad last night.


----------



## nevertogether

WelshRose said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> not really a newbie welshie :haha: i've tried soy two other cycles CD3-7 both times though so thought i would change it up this once and do 1-5. haven't done it in about two cycles though, so who knows!
> 
> Oooops Sorry Babe:dohh: I must have missed that. Did you find it helped if you ovulate regularly anyway?:hugs:
> 
> 
> Celtic...:wave:How are you doing sweets?:hugs:Click to expand...

yes, my ovulation was around the same time, but i did notice that it was a much stronger ovulation!


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks for that Never:hugs: I hope it helps to make the timing magnificent in November....You so deserve it babe:hugs:

Wispy...So sorry about the hamster hun:hugs:

Sparkle....glad you're feeling better sweets:hugs:

Lindsey....Can the nursery manager not sign it for you...or have you not known them that long? That's pants about the wait for the appointment. Saying that I have a two week wait for for my blood test appointment:dohh::lol:

Char....Gail....is a psychic hun:winkwink: I had a really good reading from her earlier in the year....so much of it was scarily spot on....just hope the bfp prediction comes true....Welshie is hanging onto her christmas tree bfp dream:lol:

AJ....So sorry about the temp drop chick:hugs: You sound as thou you have a fighting plan for getting your lil maca warrior thou so sending truckloads of :dust: I'm completely with you on the shaking mad with your DH as well babe....Men....from another planet most of the time:wacko: I bet it's his generous caring nature that made you fall in love with him thou:hugs:

Hey to everyone else....big hugs...and Oooooodles of love:kiss:


----------



## xcharx

Welsh - I saw a good psychic in feb, she told me may or january - well may has gone soo im holding out For jan! All the other things shes said has happened - scary ;) 
kel - I had a lot bbt the other day because my partner decided to sleep with the window open - Grr! The thing is I get up first so he never gets to feel how damn cold it is lol 
aj - hope you get things sorted with your dh soon hun! You dont need the extra stress :( glad your not feeling stressed about carrying on trying 
x


----------



## xcharx

Welsh - I saw a good psychic in feb, she told me may or january - well may has gone soo im holding out For jan! All the other things shes said has happened - scary ;) 
kel - I had a lot bbt the other day because my partner decided to sleep with the window open - Grr! The thing is I get up first so he never gets to feel how damn cold it is lol 
aj - hope you get things sorted with your dh soon hun! You dont need the extra stress :( glad your not feeling stressed about carrying on trying 
x


----------



## xcharx

Ttc - :hi:
never - what Ovulation signs do you get? X


----------



## nevertogether

i get bloated around ovulation time..watery cm and EWCM. then right after my nipples get sore. not every cycle, but most of the time.


----------



## ttcbaby117

char - I hope the psychic is right about Jan....would that be for concieiving or birth month? 

Kel - UGH! That sucks.....well I am still thinking you oved....are you having any further symptoms of ov?


----------



## xcharx

Never - ah ok hun! I havent noticed any signs, but I havent propely thought about it!t x


----------



## xcharx

Ttc - im hoping itll be the month I get a bfp, but prob for concieveing!? I want to go see her again but havent got the money :( x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I hope it is your month also....fxed for you hun!


----------



## xcharx

Ttc - thanks you! I would defforecommend seeing a psychic, not jus because were trying to Ttc but they help set your mind right :) x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah its just sometimes i am afraid of what they will say...


----------



## kelster823

> are you having any further symptoms of ov

nope....

Char- I hope this your month too....


----------



## nevertogether

ugh, kel - :cry: i had my fingers crossed so tightly that this was it!


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Lindsey - I live down the road, in luton! Haha.
> welsh - glad your doc has been soo supportive ;) yay! Hope they accept ya, dont see why not!
> kel - it was FREEZING Here this morning :( not looking forward to winter!!
> sparkles - glad Youve got to the root of feeling ill! You recovered?
> Celtic - Aww when are you due??
> wispy - :hi:
> x

not till March 18, Ive been feeling this baby very early :shrug: :flower:



lindseyanne said:


> grrrr cant get a docs aointment until next week i need to go 1 for my cycle and 2 for my passport to be signed but for that they want £20 just to sign a photgraph:growlmad:

Lindsey what a bummer, I hope he helps you :hugs:



AJThomas said:


> Still surprised at how well i'm doing, no bawling, no depression, just kinda looking forward to the next round.
> 
> Oh yeah, the whole thing with DH, it is what it is, wouldnt say its really resolved but we're talking and stuff. Basically he took the last bit of money we had, THE LAST BIT and sent it to his dad and his brother, so now we have no cash whatsoever, anything we need we'll have to use the credit card (yes, the same credit card we're trying so hard to clear) cant buy gas, food, NOTHING until we get paid HOPEFULLY on the weekend. Sometimes i think he's crazy and doesn't think at all! So suffice it to say i was shaking mad last night.

AJ Sorry Temp drop, so annoying but glad your ok about! I would so crack up if DH did the same, what is going to happen when you do have a baby that needs food, nappies etc he will need to get tough with them as you and baby will have to come first (((HUGS))) he is to nice for his own good!


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> ugh, kel - :cry: i had my fingers crossed so tightly that this was it!

I know you did sweetie.. thanks a bunch... :hugs:

maybe down the road because I have decided to let this one ride out- this cycle no herbs- no meds- nothing.. gonna see what I ACTUALLY do.. not even progestrone after O is confirmed.. IF it happens- not even to bring it on


----------



## nevertogether

that doesn't sound like a bad idea. maybe then you can see where the problem lies!


----------



## AJThomas

Celtic that's just what i said! Is our baby going to starve because his father gambles andcan't manage his money? DH's mother calls his father a sinking fund (they're divorced now, mostly because of his mismanagement of money!) cuz you keep putting money into him and you never see where it goes or like it makes any difference.


----------



## dandybrush

AJ and never :hugs: sorry about CD1 girlies


----------



## AJThomas

Its ok Dandy, its a fresh start i suppose.


----------



## kelster823

Dandy babe-- umm you do a OPK?? your starting to drop in your temps... looking at your previous cycle- that seems to be a pattern with you

AJ- so sorry about the fight with your DH... UGH that is a tough situtation


----------



## ttcbaby117

AJ - Oh that is such a tough situation!!!! I hope you guys are able to work through it!

kel - UGH, I really hope that temp shoots back up tomorrow and you have 2 fall back rises!


----------



## kelster823

thanks sweetie but whatever happens happens... :hugs:

Jeff gave me a BIG hug this morning and said- I love you no matter what-and if it meant to be then it is meant to be...


----------



## WelshRose

Hey...:wave:

Kel...Jeff sounds like such a sweetheart bless him...worth his weight in gold:thumbup::hugs: Hope that bbt plays ball tomorrow sweets:hugs:

Right then girlies....it's a work day for me tomorrow so I'm heading up the wooden hill to the land of nod....:sleep:....Sweetdreams Lovelys xxx


----------



## nevertogether

i'm going to sleep too welshie. good night honey!


----------



## dandybrush

kel i was busy :dohh: didnt do one yesterday, will do one today, however my alarm didnt go off this morning, so that temp is half hour after my normal time


----------



## dandybrush

well i had a couple of wines last night :dohh: and i think i put on a kg...better get bak to exercising :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

g'nite Welshie and Never- talk with you girls tomorrow


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> kel i was busy :dohh: didnt do one yesterday, will do one today, however my alarm didnt go off this morning, so that temp is half hour after my normal time

still,, then if that was AFTER yuor norm temps I believ it should be UP not DOWN.... I am pretty sure, but then again I AM HORRID with temping :rofl:

yes make sure you do one to see if maybe you might be surging soon


----------



## dandybrush

when i get home will do :thumbup: would be nice...bettter get :sex: if thats the case then ;)


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> kel i was busy :dohh: didnt do one yesterday, will do one today, however my alarm didnt go off this morning, so that temp is half hour after my normal time
> 
> still,, then if that was AFTER yuor norm temps I believ it should be UP not DOWN.... *I am pretty sure, but then again I AM HORRID with temping* :rofl:
> 
> yes make sure you do one to see if maybe you might be surging soonClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

dude i have no idea what temps mean anyways...:shrug: i just do it and watch the pretty chart :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Yeah Dandy, temping later than usual should give you a higher temp, not a lower one. 

I'm just thinking about it and my cycles are so regular and predictable so y is this so hard? guess i have some underlying issue, no clue what it is tho.


----------



## dandybrush

ok...better seduce OH tonight then :dohh: i dont think im Oving...i dont have any signs/symptoms but we'll :sex: incase


----------



## dandybrush

our last bd was Mon night...so thats 1 day ago...so maybe im kinda covered if im Oving :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> dude i have no idea what temps mean anyways...:shrug: i just do it and watch the pretty chart :haha:

OMG Dandy..LOL

let me get you info on temping: see honey... 

if you get a drop that means O is or should happen soon.. then you will see a good temp rise- that means you HAVE O'd and well you can stop seducing the DH.. :rofl: 



Menses (M): This is your period. You are generally not fertile at this time.

Follicular Phase: The follicular phase extends from the beginning of the cycle until ovulation. During this phase the ovarian follicles develop and mature and your body prepares for ovulation. One follicle becomes dominant as the phase progresses. The length of this phase can vary from woman to woman and from cycle to cycle. You are most fertile at the end of this phase during the days just before and including ovulation. The hormone estrogen dominates this phase.

Ovulation: This is the event that divides the follicular and luteal phases. Triggered by a surge of luteinizing hormone (LH), the ovarian follicle ruptures and releases the ovum which can then be fertilized.

Luteal Phase (LP): This is the time from ovulation until the end of the cycle. If you conceive, the fertilized egg will implant in your uterine lining roughly 7-10 days into this phase. If there is no conception, the uterine lining will shed (this is your period) and your body will begin to prepare for a new cycle. This phase usually lasts 12-14 days but can last between 10-16 days. The length of this phase is fairly constant from cycle to cycle for the same woman. Progesterone is the hormone that dominates this phase.

The chart below shows the cycle phases:


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/courses/images/cywtc/chartingcourseoutline2_html_m651f6324.png


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> our last bd was Mon night...so thats 1 day ago...so maybe im kinda covered if im Oving :shrug:

day OF and the day after is PERFECT TOO.... it takes 12-36 hrs for the eggie to die off and vanish sooooooooooooooooooooooooo get as MUCH as you can in..


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: I haven't been on, I've been 'creating' today so will catch up tomorrow... Hope everyone is ok... Did aj test? 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh crap I just checked back, sorry aj :hugs:

And crappy temp kell :nope: :hugs: 

Not a great day then huh? 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have awful af type pains today ahve goten worse as day has gone on and now cant sleep really not sure what to make opf it as have ewcm like stuff:shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

dude i think you are oving...

AFM kel my cycles normaly have lots of temp drops and ups...so im not getting my hopes up :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

Yep its agreed Dandy, you have very weird charts.


----------



## dandybrush

:dohh:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Good Evening! I think my schedule must be opposite from everyone else on here...I always miss the big chat.
Happy News: We found my daughter's hamster....ALIVE!!! We had to buy a new cage because he had fell out of the top and back behind her shelf unit...surprised he survived and my dog didn't eat him.
I go to my first dr appt tomorrow for a first scan and check up.....NERVOUS! I hate the dr but I am excited to see my little munchie!

AJ: Sorry hun about AF....but it is a fresh start for a new month. :dust: for October.

Sparkle: Glad to see you. Hope you are feeling better. I ate pizza over the weekend and felt like death after. I was wondering if I had a touch of food poisoning.

Char: :hi: Thanks for the Hello!

Kel: I am one of those people that freezes everyone out so I can sleep. My poor DH wears long underwear under his pj's so he doesn't freeze. 

Dandy: I never understood the temps either. I think the FF charts make it easier to understand whats going on though. Good luck with figuring out your crazy chart girl.
I was awful at charting.

TTC: Hi, I feel like I haven't said anything to you for awhile...sorry! Are you able to start trying this month? or is it next month? :dust:

Delia: Congratulations! I left you a little message earlier but I think it got buried a few pages back:) :headspin::yipee:

Tnt: Hope you are feeling well. I'll have to let you know how my appt goes tomorrow.

Welsh: I'm so happy you are getting some answers soon. FX'd that you are able to see the dr you want to see. Hopefully with your referrel they will be able to work it out.

Celtic: Are you going to find out if it's a boy or a girl? I think I am this time. I didn't last time.

SBB: How are you and your little bump? :hi:

Never: HI!!! I haven't talked to you in awhile either.:flower:

Love to you all. I have to go help DH get the house picked up and shut down for the night.
BIG HUGS!!!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: wispy, def let us know how the scan goes tomorrow :hugs: so glad your hamster is alive and not in your dogs belly :thumbup:


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girlies,

My goodness there is like a BUNCH of pages. I hope you all are well...I sure have missed you guys.

Kel- I think the stop to all the pills will help. I stopped everything besides maca and clomid. I was taking a pharmacy FULL of stuff before. Hopefully tomorrow your temp will go up again. I too am not that great at temps but I hope yours gets worked out.

Never and AJ- Im so sorry bout CD1. I swear it seems you guys had the signs. Im totally stumped too. AJ- :dust: for October hunni....and Never- if you do decide to TTC in nov I sure hope it brings LOTs of luck. 

Wispy- :happydance: im soo happy for your scan tomorrow!! Please let us know how it goes. Such a great day and glad you found the hampster. 

Welsh- Did I see that your appt went well and you get to see gyn of your choice? This is awesome news. When do you get this ball rolling?? Hopefully soon hun.

I already forgot the rest of the pages so I hope you all are lovely. :hugs:

AFM- First appt today went well..just did the pee test and blood work up. Got a prenatal with DHA in it. Our first US appt is next Wed and our dr has a US machine in her office to look at the baby anytime....so were excited. Still pretty sickly though...Im waiting for the MS to kick in...been nauseous just waiting for it full force I guess. HAHA


----------



## nevertogether

morning girls! :wave: 0500 came way too fast for me!

wispy - good luck at the appointment tomorrow. i'm sure everything will be great. can't wait to hear how it goes!

tnt - glad the first appointment went well. we are going to still try in november, but we aren't sure yet if i will be in my fertile time the ten days that i do see him. we have been lucky the times we have gotten to see each other so far have been in my fertile time. DH's leave dates might be changing soon (i might actually see him earlier) so who knows :shrug: i'm doing soy cd1-5 this cycle to see if i can bring O earlier to help us out a little.

aj - i am with you honey. i ovulate CD16-CD20 every cycle and i have a spot on 14 day LP but still no luck. you aren't the only one honey. i think i'm going to get a doctor's appointment for tomorrow and see if i can get my day 3 bloods drawn. we will see!

kel - hoping tomorrow's temp brings us more joy sweetie. i had really hoped the clomid would work for you.

dandy - hoping the low temps mean o is on the way!

lindsey - i'm with the girls. look like maybe you are ovulating?

AFM - pretty stead temp today. i'm taking soy CD1-5, maca, and lemon balm this cycle. that's it. am going to take folic acid too but i couldn't find my bottle last night so will find it today. you girls have a good day! i've got a busy day of work ahead of me.


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Never....and everyone else:wave:
I'm hearing you never on that alarm going off too soon...and mine went off at 6:dohh: Oh crikey is that the time...I should of left already...been catching up on the pages....have a good day peeps....I'll be back in about 12hrs time:sad2: xxxxx


----------



## sparkle05

Hi never and welshie :hi:

Hope your day at work flies by for you :hugs::hugs:

Hi to all the other maca ladies :hi:

I am just flying in this morning. Little lady Ella has been sick during the night and is feeling very poorly. I swear it's that time of year again when all the sick and flu bugs come calling lol. Lets see how many of the family get this one lol :hugs: Right off to load the washing machine :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Wispy good luck at your doc appointment and keep us updated, Im goin to try and not find out this time, I knew on all my others and feel like a surprise! DH wants to know so we can get the right colour early! but I really dont want to, although at a scan that may change I wonder can I hold my nerve!!!! :haha:


----------



## sparkle05

Right bedding washed floors scrubbed :coffee: in hand and little lady asleep. Time for a catch up i think :hugs::hugs:

Dandy. Congratulations on the weight loss :hugs:

WHISPY, Ooooh how exciting for you your first appointment :hugs: 
I know you wont believe this but when i went to the local shop there was an advert in the window and by the till asking anyone if they had lost a hamster. I of course had to ask :winkwink: and the lady behind the till said a man in the street was out having a cigarette one evening when he saw what he thought was a rat in his garden. He ran in to tell his wife who quickly dismissed this as it didn't have a long tail. The lady scooped it up in a box and realised it was a hamster :dohh:

When i went in for a loaf of bread the other day i asked about the little hamster and the lady said it's owner had come forward, she lived 4 doors up from where the man who had first seen him lived. When she noticed the cage empty one morning she thought that the cat had had him and she told the kids he had died. Unbelievably the hamster had some how got out of his cage out of the house and gone off down the street into the mans garden lol. 

AJ, sorry the :witch: got you. Lots of :dust: for your next cycle :hugs: Sorry about your FIL situation. I hope things improve for you.

KELSTER, Your DH sounds so lovely. I think it sounds like you have a plan. It will be interesting to see what happens when you cut out a a few things. Can i ask what clomid does for you ? I have heard of it before and have seen some posts about it but i'm not sure what happens lol. :hugs:

TNT, i'm so glad everything is going so well for you and your OH :hugs: I know the nausea is a nightmare but hang on in there you never no it may not get any worse for you :happydance:. Mine started to tail off about 17 weeks and i noticed a big diffrence by week 19. With my others the sickness was gone by 12 weeks. Trust this little monkey to make me wait. :hugs:

NEVER, sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: Lots of :dust: for the next time you see your DH. :hugs: What is lemon balm ? It sounds lovely lol but i bet it's not :dohh:

CELTIC, 9 weeks :happydance::happydance: How is everything going ? has the sickness passed yet ? I want to find out what we are having :dohh: I was supposed to have a gender scan today but have had to make it next week now, so i should know by this time next week :happydance::happydance: I to want to colour shop lol. I hope you keep it up with team :yellow: unlike impatient me lol.

:hi: SBB, LINNY, DANDY, TTC, and all the other wonderfull maca ladies :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: sparkle, celtic, never

thanx girlies :)

well i poas today on an OPK was negative...so not looking like a promising temp dip to me :(

my OH finally said today, to tell him when i want him to :sex: and he will, i think he finally gets that i really want it and that my cycles are crazy long and we need all the help we can get


----------



## yazzy

Wispy - good luck with your first scan, can't wait to hear how it went!

Dandy - I know exactly how you are feeling because we seem to have the same looooongggg cycles. Have you tried soy? I took it days 2 - 6 last cycle and ov'd on cd 37'ish instead of my usual cd70 something. Really wanted to take it this cycle but have my FS appointment 2 weeks today (yay) so didn't want to interfere with anything they might do. 

Never - i've got my fingers crossed for you in November, I really hope your dreams come true very soon.

TNT - hope you are feeling ok, so pleased for you to have your BFP. Good luck at all your appointments.

And hi to everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelster823

quick chello to everyone as I am at work today so really no time to play...

but Spark- Clomid is to HELP me O.. and ummm yeah it didn't... you SHOULD O 5-10 days after the last pill... my last pill was on Sept 9th..... 

Wispy good luck at the doctors and glad you guys found the hamster

TnT- glad your 1st appointment went well.. yip my OBGYN has the machine in their office too but my insurance will cover 1 in the office and then I will have to be referred out to a radiology office........ 

Welshie glad you started back up on your progestrone pills..

Hi to the rest of the ladies :hi:

AFM- I HATE Wednesdays- it always seems to be a very important day for temping and I kNOW it won't be correct-- it was 96.98 when I woke up at 3:30am which is 2 hours before my normal temp time.. so I adjusted it by .2- LOL If I used the adjuster it put me at 97.40 and gave me SOLID crosshairs with an O date of Sunday-- but I sooo know that is sooooooo WRONG

and I just looked at my ticker--- :( I can't believe it has been 5 months today since I loss my lil one :( :cry:

ok off to work TTYL


----------



## SBB

:hugs: kell.... :cry: 

I hope that adjusted temp this am was right and you did ov sunday.. but I know it's not that likely. I swear that fan in your room must affect your temps! 

Ok I wasn't on all day yesterday cos I was making this... What do you think? It's all butterflies cut out by hand with a craft knife... 


https://i52.tinypic.com/rm032t.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/347f9mb.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/103fwoy.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/2hx7x28.jpg


Our accountant is coming in a min so I will catch up properly later on, hope everyone is ok :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

DAM I can't see them because I am on my work computer and it rarely ever allows us to see actual photos.. All I see is red x's.. I gotta wait til I get home to look SBB!!!!


----------



## SBB

Damn it! Nevermind look when you get home.. 

Right, gotta go get bored by the accountant!! 

x x x


----------



## ticktock

i love your butterfly art work, how did you get it looking so good?!!?


----------



## SBB

ticktock said:


> i love your butterfly art work, how did you get it looking so good?!!?

With a LOT of time! And patience... Each one is cut by hand with a small craft knife! 

I am thinking I might sell them... 

x x x


----------



## ticktock

SBB said:


> ticktock said:
> 
> 
> i love your butterfly art work, how did you get it looking so good?!!?
> 
> With a LOT of time! And patience... Each one is cut by hand with a small craft knife!
> 
> I am thinking I might sell them...
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

yeh you should, they're original and you could do colours made to order etc

I'm quite crafty but could never make something like that, my stuff sometimes has a 'junior school' feel to it :haha:


----------



## SBB

Lol some of my stuff does too! 

Yeh I think colours made to order esp for nurseries would be cool :D 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

um - sbb BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## kelster823

DAMMIT I WANNA SEE NOW... I bet they are beautiful after seeing your chandelier you made back a few months ago


----------



## nevertogether

so.... today i made an appointment to go see the women's health clinic. i explained to them how the military doctors at the health clinic really don't care so that i was directed to see if they can help. she said they sure can and made me an appointment. i'm so so soooo anxious now. 19 october!


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww kel jeff is such a sweetie.....

wispy - hey there! My ttc cycle will start in a couple of weeks....i am nervous but ready at the same time if that makes sense....just dont want any further disappointment!

TNT - so happy to hear your dr appt went well and we cant wait to see your U/S..post it when you can!

never - Im with sparkle....whats lemon balm?????? That is great news about your appt. Maybe you will be able to get somewhere with them...maybe get some testing done! G/L hun!

delia - hope you are doing well hun! Check in when you can!

SBB- that is beautiful.....when you said you were busy creating I had no idea.....LOL....you could sell those!

AFM - just finished cleaning the house and have decided taht I dont want to work today....LOL...nothing new going on here though I think I am oving...since my surgery I dont get my usual Ov cramps but I actually have some ewcm....which is new for me....I guess the EPO has helped. I am only taking 1000mgs though, I might increase it next cycle.


----------



## kelster823

Fantasic news Never................. 

Hey TTC----- yeah he is ok....:lol: he can be so sweet but then a bear two seconds later


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha that sure does sound like brad!


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel you have to update your siggy and give delia her BFP!


----------



## AJThomas

I think all hubbies are like that. 

SBB your artwork is so lovely!!


----------



## SBB

How did Delias bloods go? All good? 

Thanks girls :D 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB - I dont know I was asking the same, I havent seen her update on any of the other forums that we belong too....


----------



## kelster823

I PM'd her early this AM but I haven't heard anything back at all. .I hope all is OK...

I will put it in once I know everything is okey dokey....


see TTC- told ya we could be A LOT of trouble if we ever got together... :rofl: :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha yeah we could....

Oh please let us know how Delia is doing.


----------



## dandybrush

yazzy said:


> Dandy - I know exactly how you are feeling because we seem to have the same looooongggg cycles. Have you tried soy? I took it days 2 - 6 last cycle and ov'd on cd 37'ish instead of my usual cd70 something. Really wanted to take it this cycle but have my FS appointment 2 weeks today (yay) so didn't want to interfere with anything they might do.
> 
> And hi to everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: im going to see a gyn on Oct 16, so i dont want to be taking anything so she can see what im doing without anything else, ill do whatever she says to do etc. if at the end she does nothing or whatever, i might try soy and acupuncture :thumbup:

yazzy and never - we are all having our appys around the same time :happydance: maybe thats goodluck and we can all get some positive help

sbb - beautiful butterflies, i do not have the patience to sit there and do anything like that :haha:


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Folks:wave:

SBB....You're artwork is amazing hun!!....really original....not to mention Beautiful:thumbup: 

Kel....damn those wednesday mornings sweets...hope it was ov day on sunday:hugs:

Never...That's fab news about the appointment sweets:hugs:

Sparkle...Poor Ella, bless her...hope she's feeling better soon....and that the rest of you escape it:hugs:

TNT....You did see right lovely....I maybe on the motorway now:winkwink: Can't wait to see your scan pics lovely...hope all went ok:hugs:

TTC....The wait is finally coming to an end:hugs: How much epo are you supposed to take hun...I've started taking it to...just a 1000mg for now thou. I'm popping so many pills I'm rattling:dohh::winkwink:

Where is our Linny?....hope everything is ok sweetheart...:hugs::hugs:

Dandy, Yazzy, AJ, TickTock, Lindsey, Char, Delia, Wispy, Celtic....and all that I've forgotten:blush: I hope you're ok:hugs:

Very uneventful day for me really....:sleep:...well not quite but if there had been a quiet corner:winkwink: Thankfully no headaches so far. Last time I took the norethisterone I had a headache pretty much every day that I took it...so far so good:thumbup: I'm having a break from temping to until at least the new cycle starts.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hi all hope you are all well? im so nervouse have a job interview tomorrowhttps://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg69/lakegal/Smileys/nervous.gif


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Lindsey hun.....GOODLUCK!!!:hugs:
What is the interview for?
I'm sure they'll love you sweets....almost as much as we do:winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey good luck :thumbup: you'll do great :) what is the job for??


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Aww Lindsey hun.....GOODLUCK!!!:hugs:
> What is the interview for?
> I'm sure they'll love you sweets....almost as much as we do:winkwink:

its only for toys r us but i need to try get a stable job as agency work is really not working out:nope:


----------



## dandybrush

hey thats cool, maybe you can get us some cheapie toys ;) when we all have our bubs...finally :dohh: well at least for your bub anyways :)


----------



## WelshRose

That's fab Hun...I hope you get it:hugs: The uncertainty of agency work must be very stressful:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> That's fab Hun...I hope you get it:hugs: The uncertainty of agency work must be very stressful:hugs:

very ive had no work for weeks now and they want me to pay for another crb with what buttons?:shrug:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww bless you hun:hugs: Think positive....I'm sure we'll all be rooting for you:thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Good luck hun hope you get it!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

OMG Suz- those are BEAUTIFUL just absolutely beautiful................... 

I HATE calling all you girls by your screen names.. seems so impersonal now since we have been chatting for months now and everyone calls me by my real name Kell.. :rofl:

Welshie- glad no headaches for ya and I don't blame ya on the temping... it really does get to be a hassle after sometime.. I enjoy when the witch is here- since I do it Vee jay jay I don't temp til after she is gone... :lol:

Lindsey good luck on the job interview you will do fine

*OK OK OK I got an update from Delia-----*

welll her first BETAs came back.. it was only a level of 21 which tells her she is 3-4 weeks when her LMP shows she should be 5+2.. she had been bleeding a lil more yesterday and she told me she had passed what looked like a grape size clot- perfectly round- like a sac.... 

her bleeding has stopped and just spotting a lil bit now-- she is waiting on her other BETA bloods to 1. either show it went up or 2. she has MC once again

UGH I am soo very gutted for her right now.... I know the feeling to well and it still burns in my mind

DELIA BABE if you are lurking... MUCHO HUGS TO YOU AND YOUR DH... :hugs: I am here to listen if you just need a friend to console with...


----------



## SBB

Aw no I am praying it's just a bit of bleeding and the little bean is ok in there... 

Big hugs Delia if you're reading :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

oh no :hug: big hugs delia i am thinking of you :(


----------



## kelster823

ok ladies PLEASE pray I have a temp rise at least to 97.23 tomorrow... LOL if I dooooooo guess what???? lol but I bet I have another drop.... 

least I keep you guys on your toes

and WOW did have some serious creamy CM today when I got home from work---

Dandy I HOPE you got some :sex: in....I was just stalking your chart and it appears you are on the up


----------



## dandybrush

ooooh fxed kel that this is it for you

we did :sex: last night :blush: but i dont think my temps are gonna keep going up :dohh: i really think im in for another long cycle till i see the gyn and she fixes me fxed


----------



## SBB

FX for high temps all round!!

X x x


----------



## kelster823

but Dsndy look at your CD 60-65 last cycle.. you can tell you were having steady dropping temps and then you wrnt away and BOOM you obviously O'd at some point...

anytime you see a drop starting to happen I would get as MUCH as possible in

THNX Suz....................... we need (me and Dandy) need all the dam luck we can get :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

yes kel i see what you mean, wish i had temped in vegas, i was having lots of cramps and ewcm from memory, so i really dont think its happening atm, cause i have none of that, plus my temp didnt go down too much yet

right on :thumbup: u and me need alot of luck


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> yes kel i see what you mean, wish i had temped in vegas, i was having lots of cramps and ewcm from memory, so i really dont think its happening atm, cause i have none of that, plus my temp didnt go down too much yet
> 
> right on :thumbup: u and me need alot of luck


well you know your body better then anyone.. :winkwink:

oh SHIT man we have got some REALLY bad thundersorms heading this way 

great what a way to end the summer..................


----------



## dandybrush

i love storms :rain: :haha: when they are not dangerous obviously

im keeping my fxed that my temp will go up tomorrow kel that means i have a shorter cycle :happydance:...but am doubting it atm :dohh: keep up that positive energy for me :kiss:


----------



## kelster823

I HATE storms.. my number 1 biggest fear......... I think of everything that could go wrong- lighting hitting my house- wind knocking over the BIG tress in the back-..ect ect ect


----------



## ttcbaby117

welsh - I am also taking 1000mgs....I think I might up the dose next month though. Do you know what the max dose is? Glad you arent having any headaches.

Lindsey - good luck on the interview, I just know you will do great!

Kel - Oh no...thank you for checkign on her! I am praying so hard for a temp rise for you tomorrow!

Delia- huge hug hon........I really hope you get those high numbers tomorrow!

Dandy - Hi there!


----------



## dandybrush

ttc :wave:

kel eek, yeah in bad storms i worry, in mild ones i watch the lightening, its fun, our yard has no tall trees, our neighbours yards do, :dohh: our house has a cracked beam in the roof from where a tree has fallen on it previously, thats prob when they cut down all the big trees from our yard


----------



## kelster823

we have LOTS of BIG Oak and Maple trees in the backyard- thankfully the wind wasn't bad but boy what a light show going on right now.. it moved thru pretty quickly though :)

ok gonna watch some TV with hubby.. my show is on tonight TAPS... The Atlantic Paranormal Society.. they look for ghosts.. I LOVE watching those kinds of shows...


----------



## dandybrush

oh wow, i love paranormal shows tooo!!! cept cant watch them when im alone eek :argh: i scare myself :haha: 

ok have fun, glad the storm wasnt much :)


----------



## kelster823

ok heading to bed now...9:00pm here so I haev been up for quite a lon time :) 

I LOVE watching them by myself... :) :lol:


talk to ya in the am


----------



## dandybrush

night kel :wave: beware the bogey monster


----------



## TntArs06

Delia- HUGE hug hunni! I really hope they rise for you!! :hugs: Will add you to my prayers tonight!

Kel- I will pray you get a temp rise as well. I love those shows! And storms...I always sleep so good! :haha:

Never- SOOOO excited you have a clinic to help you! You guys definitely deserve the help. Hope you get things sorted out by the time you see DH.

SBB- I absolutely LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE your art work. Great compisition and very creative and unique! I definitely say sell some...would look lovely in nurseries!

TTC- You know I have a great feeling that you may just get your BFP right away. With everything you had in there and now its gone...and you took the time to heal properly...I really feel you will catch it and stick! I have severe endo and the surgery helped!

AFM- nothen new going on! Just worken and such! Does anyone know how to upload photos????? I swear I tried when I got that test and it wouldn't let me without a "URL". So IDK...cause as soon as we get the scan pics I will definitely upload. :dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tnt - thanks I really hope you are right and it helps to hear that other people have faith that it will happen! Thank you for that....

Click on Post Reply...dont do the quick reply...and it will give you an option on the top bar to attach a picture.


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hello!!! I am happy to announce there is a wiggly little gummi bear that is 9weeks and 4 days old doing well in the womb. I have pics as soon as I can load them onto my computer from my camera. I really am happy so far with my OB she is so sweet and really listened to me. I was so worried about that. 

Kel: Last week we were staying at a hotel on the beach when that crazy bad storm rolled through Thursday night. CRAZY! Hope the storm you have now is mild.

Delia::hug: I am so sorry! I pray that your numbers go up and your little bean is still thriving...:hug:

TnT: Hooray for a good appt!!!!!!! I can't wait for you and I to exchange gummi bear pics. For my next appt I have to do a 24hr urine test so I have to carry a jug of tinkle with me to my appt. My dr told me to just be happy I don't have to keep it in my fridge...GROSS! :haha: I was advised it was to check kidney function to make sure I am not showing signs of preeclampsia. I wouldn't think that would show up this early but whatever.

Celtic: I was surprised my last one but I think we are going to find out this time. 

SBB: WOW!!! I love that picture it is amazing! You should totally sell them, they are great!

Sparkle: That is so funny about the hamster. I bet that family that lost him was completely shocked. It is amazing it was still alive. CRAZY!


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs:

NEVER, great news about the appointment :thumbup: Yey for the 19th October :happydance:

SBB, i love the art work. If you do decide to make some more and sell them let me know because i would be very interested. I love butterflies. I had all butterfly things at my wedding lol. I can imagine one of those on the nursery wall lol. 

TICKTOCK, i'm right with you on the child art work lol Everything i have ever done looks like my 5 year old has done it :blush: Hope you are well :hugs::hugs:

LINDSEY. Good luck today with your interview :hugs:

KELSTER, I am praying lol. Come on kels temp rise, rise, rise :hugs::hugs:

WHISPY, Awwww a little gummy bear. Congratulations I'm so happy that everything is coming along :hugs::hugs:

DELIAH, :hugs::hugs::hugs: Thinking of you :hugs::hugs:

HI TNT, DANDY, WELSHIE, LINNY, YAZZY and all the other ladies. There are so many i cant remember them all anymore lol :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: sparkle


----------



## kelster823

well DAMMIT you guys aren't prayin HARD ENOUGH...............:rofl:

I am actually to the point of just laughing now and being curious each morning

WTF is Kellie's body gonna do today- stayed tuned :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


what I SERIOUSLY DON'T GET... I took it again at 5:35am my "norm" time and it was LOWER then my 5:00 reading.....HUH?????? ::::::scratches head::::: I thought it was suppose to go UP once you have been up and moving- I mean I laid back down for all of 1/2 hour


Morning Spark babe!!!! how ya feeling

Wispy great news

TnT-you need to save the photo on a photo storage website.. I have mine saved on Photobucket.. you can then get the URL from there


:hi: to everyone else that has not checked in

DELIA still thinking of you honey :hugs:

ok off to make some coffee.....


----------



## SBB

You know what kell, I am wondering if temps work for you. Can you get cd21 bloods done to check your levels? It seems you have ewcm then a change to creamy, and then af arrives so everything points to ovulation :shrug: 
I wonder if you're one of those freaks who temps just don't work for!! :haha: 

TNT if you use www.tinypic.com and upload your pic, before you press upload change the size to message board... Then upload and it comes up with a code.. You literally just copy and paste it here. Don't need to press any buttons on this you just paste the link :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sparkle I'd love to make you one, will be setting up a shop so I'll let you know! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> You know what kell, I am wondering if temps work for you. Can you get cd21 bloods done to check your levels? It seems you have ewcm then a change to creamy, and then af arrives so everything points to ovulation
> I wonder if you're one of those freaks who temps just don't work for

you calling me a freak?????????????? well I have never..............:rofl:

I asked and he said NOPE........

I just haven't O'd yet and god only knows when I will .. like I ssid just gonna RIDE this one out

We weren't gonna try in Oct and Nov anyways so eh what makes the difference, right?

Hey if it meant to be it is meant to be.... :)


----------



## SBB

I think you might have o'd though... Why else would you have creamy cm? I think let's just see if/when af arrives... At least you :sex: lots so hopefully you're covered.. Maybe try and do it every 3 days if jeff can manage it!! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> I think you might have o'd though... Why else would you have creamy cm? I think let's just see if/when af arrives... At least you :sex: lots so hopefully you're covered.. Maybe try and do it every 3 days if jeff can manage it!! :haha:
> 
> X x x

OMG :rofl: you kill me

in fact I asked him yesterday efore he went to coach and he said NO I am to tired. I said ok.. ....... so he gets home and he then asks- are you O'ing- I said no not yet- so he said I thought that dam fertility monitor said you did.. I said hun, you gotta enter your actual cycle length for it to work properly and well I have no F'ing CLUE how long mine are because I am so F'd up...

he said well I am off tomorrow nite so I will be getting more today woo hooo LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


but hey they have been STEADY temps.. :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Woohoo!! 

That's not great with the ovacure is it? What if you have random cycles then - it doesn't really work? 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

yep I wish i had known that before hand.... but it is kinda ok cause I can change the cycle lenght anytime during the cycle --- like I changed it today from a 41 day cycle (which with my reading on it says I O'd on Sunday and if my temp went up it would of been spot on) to a 50 day cycle and it changed once again to now JUST starting to become fertile.....and well with my temps on the downward slide again WHO THE HECK KNOWS.. maybe for once something MIGHT go right for me

weeee heeeee heee he hee hee hee


----------



## SBB

Hope so! You deserve one bloody decent NORMAL cycle for gods sake! 

This thread should be renamed 'the shit cycles thread' :rofl: 

I think never and AJ are the only ones with fairly regular cycles!! :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

they have SPOT ON cycles.... LOL



> This thread should be renamed 'the shit cycles thread'

:rofl: 

or the Forever F'd Up Cycles

I think the only person still taking Maca is Never because

1. all have flown the coop
2. everyone else is pregnant now
3. fed up with the shit


----------



## xcharx

Hello ladies :hi: 

how are you all? 

forgot to take my maca today :( poop! X


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wispy - yeah for that gummy bear!!!!!

Kel - I am with SBB, in a week or so maybe consider doing the 12 day test...it will also help to see where you prog is. I got back on my maca last month....Though I must say I am not having the great energy feeling that I did last time...I must be used to it now.

sbb- I am going to sign up for a butterfly picture also.....

Question for anyone who is taking epo.....Can it make your cycles longer? I saw something online that it might and I just wondered...I mean it doesnt matter for me right now b/c I am not trying but I would like to know what to expect next month when I do ttc.


----------



## nevertogether

wow, i'm the only one still taking it :shock: as for having the regular cycles. it's great and everything, but it would be nice to know why we aren't getting pregnant. the regular cycle pretty much mask what the underlying problem is. at least when you aren't ovulating, you know exactly why you aren't conceiving you know? kel - i will PM you soon sweets. busy days. i'm so tired. have a company football game to go to tonight at 2000. my dog is the mascot :)


----------



## kelster823

LOL I BET YA I am going thru PRE-MENOPAUSE... :rofl:

my mom was normal though.. 

YAY YAY YAY Jeff and I are going to Atlantic City for our 16th Anniversary Oct 22-24.. we have a free nite on Friday at Bally's and Saturday we only have to pay $39.00 .. usually it's $250.00 and up for a room in Atlantic City on Friday and Saturday nites... but because we go and have comp cards they will give you free nites (most of the time it's on the week days )

you gotta call early though or those free rooms will be GONE QUICKLY!!!!!!

https://www.hotels.com/hotels/1000000/50000/40800/40760/40760_32_b.jpg

Ballys is the one all the way to the right the red looking tower



https://www.atlantic-city-casino.com/atlantic-city-casino/atlantic-city-casinos-hotels-2.jpg


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> wow, i'm the only one still taking it :shock: as for having the regular cycles. it's great and everything, but it would be nice to know why we aren't getting pregnant. the regular cycle pretty much mask what the underlying problem is. at least when you aren't ovulating, you know exactly why you aren't conceiving you know? kel - i will PM you soon sweets. busy days. i'm so tired. have a company football game to go to tonight at 2000. my dog is the mascot :)

aww Never- it appears you are not the only one taking it.....

:) no problems sweetie- you didn't have to answer back

awww have fun-- and your doggie is the mascot HOW CUTE!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - dont worry hunny we will be getting pregnant together in november and I am taking the maca with you still!!! LOL I started taking it again last month! Hey can you tell me if the epo lenghtned your cycle? I have been reading that it might do that.

Kell - Those pics have me so excited I will be there on October 7th-10th....we are driving down to ATC after being in Hunter NY for a week....ugh sept 30th cant come fast enough.


----------



## kelster823

> Kell - Those pics have me so excited I will be there on October 7th-10th....we are driving down to ATC after being in Hunter NY for a week....ugh sept 30th cant come fast enough

I KNEW you would be excited.... hee hee hee hee...... are you staying over nite in AC????

I haven't been since April 2009- sad considering it is not a far drive BUT I hate to leave my money with Donald Trump.. he has enough already.. LOL Jeff goes every March for a week, so that is where we get the good comps from..


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening all im im still taking macca lol hope ur all well x


----------



## kelster823

OMG FUCKING GOD I AM SHAKING OVER HERE

I just got a call my sister had a brain aneuryism (sp)

PLEASE PRAY FOR HER................I am heading to the hosp in a bit


----------



## WhisperOfHope

kelster823 said:


> OMG FUCKING GOD I AM SHAKING OVER HERE
> 
> I just got a call my sister had a brain anyursim (sp)
> 
> PLEASE PRAY FOR HER................I am heading to the hosp in a bit

oh my gosh :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> they have SPOT ON cycles.... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> This thread should be renamed 'the shit cycles thread'
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> or the Forever F'd Up Cycles
> 
> I think the only person still taking Maca is Never because
> 
> 1. all have flown the coop
> 2. everyone else is pregnant now
> 3. fed up with the shitClick to expand...

ok so there are 3 ppl on maca :thumbup:

i like the name kel, talk to welshie about changing it ;)



kelster823 said:


> OMG FUCKING GOD I AM SHAKING OVER HERE
> 
> I just got a call my sister had a brain aneuryism (sp)
> 
> PLEASE PRAY FOR HER................I am heading to the hosp in a bit

OMG!! praying for you guys :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: hope she pulls through


----------



## nevertogether

oh my god kel... :cry: i am so sorry. i am WITHOUT A DOUBT praying for you over here honey. please update us sweetheart. i'm going to be so worried! you are my maca sister and i hate to hear this! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - epo did not lengthen my cycle at all hun. if anything, not taking nothing at all lengthens my cycle. lol!


----------



## nevertogether

i just found out from DH that after his deployment he is going to get to stay in germany for two months! :yipee: i know that doesn't seem like much to ya'll, but two months for us to be together is like a LIFETIME! the longest we have been together (as in each and every day) is 4 months and we've been married 2 years in december. i'm so happy!


----------



## dandybrush

never :happydance: :happydance: thats great news :hugs: bet you will bet your lil sticky bean then ;)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - OMG....I am praying hun! I hope she is ok...please update us when you can!

Never - Ok thanks....I was reading it might make the cycle longer.....I hope it doesnt for me...2 months is a long time! Congrats hun....now you can ttc with him in town properly! Great news!


----------



## sparkle05

Oh my god kel i'm so sorry to hear about your sister lots of
love coming your way. I hope your sister will be ok :hugs::hugs: We are here for you xx

NEVER, whoo hoo the best news ever :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope you are all OK this evening :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> OMG FUCKING GOD I AM SHAKING OVER HERE
> 
> I just got a call my sister had a brain aneuryism (sp)
> 
> PLEASE PRAY FOR HER................I am heading to the hosp in a bit

Aw kell :hugs: I hope she's ok hun, update us when you can... Thinking of you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sat listinging to my first dance song from our wedding making me cry but in a good way lol:cry:


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: lindsey thats so sweet


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> :hugs: lindsey thats so sweet

cant beleive i been married a yr in december:O gone so fast been a stressfull long year but wouldnt trade my grumpy german man for anything lol :haha:


----------



## SBB

Never that's fab news hun am v excited for you!! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

lindseyanne said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: lindsey thats so sweet
> 
> cant beleive i been married a yr in december:O gone so fast been a stressfull long year but wouldnt trade my grumpy german man for anything lol :haha:Click to expand...

time sure does fly :) i've been married 2 years already :cloud9: i wouldnt trade my grumbly computer geek OH for anything :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hes buying me a pram when we go to germany well half him half his mum lol they say i need the pma and will be stored at his mammas until we need it hopefully not too long have it picked out already lol how sad is that

this one
 



Attached Files:







pram.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## TntArs06

OMG Kel.... I have already said some prayers but will definitely pray for you guys and hope to god she is okay! Please let us know how she is!

Never- That is so exciting! Im so happy for you guys! This is fab news!


----------



## dandybrush

aw thats a cool pram, it does everything!! haha i havent looked yet, i dont wanna jinx myself :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> aw thats a cool pram, it does everything!! haha i havent looked yet, i dont wanna jinx myself :dohh:

lol i beleive in manifesting or what ever its called and as we havent the best income at times its better to get now incase when the time comes we cant due to bens work and if i dont get this job il be buggerd lol


----------



## dandybrush

thats fair enough lindsey :) we wont be able to afford much anyways, but we'll see where we are at when the time comes


----------



## kelster823

Thanks ladies.. we are back.. 

good news.... no brain aneurysm but she has a bleed SOMEWHERE in her brain--- they just don't know WHERE....

she will be in ICU for approximately 7-10 days.............

she is coheirent and talking....

I am beat down TIRED right now,,,,,,,,,,,,,but somehow I gotta get :sex: in tonight.. if not maybe tomorrow morning.. a QUICKIE.. LOL

ETA: nope getting it tonight :rofl:

Never that is fantastic news.. OMG 2 months....


----------



## AJThomas

SBB said:


> Hope so! You deserve one bloody decent NORMAL cycle for gods sake!
> 
> This thread should be renamed 'the shit cycles thread' :rofl:
> 
> I think never and AJ are the only ones with fairly regular cycles!! :wacko:
> 
> X x x

A lot of good that's done us!:haha:

And i'm still taking maca too, not as often as i should but i take it.

Dandy i have a grumpy computer geek DH too!

Great news about the DH Never! When is that 2 months together going to be? How long from now?

So happy its not an aneurysm Kel, i'll be thinking of you guys tonight.


----------



## dandybrush

yay kel :hugs: so glad not an aneurism, still hope the bleed can be fixed :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

I better be rewarded with a BFP after taking my nasty vits so faithfully:sick:


----------



## nevertogether

lindseyanne said:


> hes buying me a pram when we go to germany well half him half his mum lol they say i need the pma and will be stored at his mammas until we need it hopefully not too long have it picked out already lol how sad is that
> 
> this one

when are you coming to germany?


----------



## nevertogether

AJThomas said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Hope so! You deserve one bloody decent NORMAL cycle for gods sake!
> 
> This thread should be renamed 'the shit cycles thread' :rofl:
> 
> I think never and AJ are the only ones with fairly regular cycles!! :wacko:
> 
> X x x
> 
> A lot of good that's done us!:haha:
> 
> And i'm still taking maca too, not as often as i should but i take it.
> 
> Dandy i have a grumpy computer geek DH too!
> 
> Great news about the DH Never! When is that 2 months together going to be? How long from now?
> 
> So happy its not an aneurysm Kel, i'll be thinking of you guys tonight.Click to expand...

:hugs: it starts in april or may of next year. not sure which month. it's a while away, but i'm still stoked!


----------



## nevertogether

kelster823 said:


> Thanks ladies.. we are back..
> 
> good news.... no brain aneurysm but she has a bleed SOMEWHERE in her brain--- they just don't know WHERE....
> 
> she will be in ICU for approximately 7-10 days.............
> 
> she is coheirent and talking....
> 
> I am beat down TIRED right now,,,,,,,,,,,,,but somehow I gotta get :sex: in tonight.. if not maybe tomorrow morning.. a QUICKIE.. LOL
> 
> ETA: nope getting it tonight :rofl:
> 
> Never that is fantastic news.. OMG 2 months....

glad to hear she is doing better kel. she is most definitely in all of our prayers!


----------



## dandybrush

AJThomas said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Hope so! You deserve one bloody decent NORMAL cycle for gods sake!
> 
> This thread should be renamed 'the shit cycles thread' :rofl:
> 
> I think never and AJ are the only ones with fairly regular cycles!! :wacko:
> 
> X x x
> 
> A lot of good that's done us!:haha:
> 
> And i'm still taking maca too, not as often as i should but i take it.
> 
> *Dandy i have a grumpy computer geek DH too!*
> 
> Great news about the DH Never! When is that 2 months together going to be? How long from now?
> 
> So happy its not an aneurysm Kel, i'll be thinking of you guys tonight.Click to expand...

:haha: thats awesome!! maybe we'll get BFP's together...I look at anything and think its a sign :dohh:

well, im having strange cramps atm and what i would say is EWCM so ive gone and POAS to see if im oving...but i might jump OH tonight anyways :sex: just in case

we didnt do it last night, but we did it the night before, so tonight is our night anyways


----------



## AJThomas

I know what you mean Dandy, everything is a sign. I was watching an old cartoon a few nights ago and a stork came flying in with some baby sheep and i was like "what on earth is keeping that darn stork away from my house for so long! Its about darn time he turned up with my baby!"


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: :hugs: your cute AJ


----------



## AJThomas

I felt really silly afterward tho, like shouldn't i know that's not where babies come from by now?:haha::blush:


----------



## dandybrush

ok does this look like a positive Ov test????
 



Attached Files:







DSC01830.JPG
File size: 67.8 KB
Views: 3









DSC01829.JPG
File size: 59.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dandybrush

i've already told OH we have to do it ASAP...pity he is at work :cry:


----------



## AJThomas

Ooooh! That looks pretty good to me Dandy!! I looked and saw 2 lines an started hyperventilating, then i realized it's an ov test and not an hpt.:haha: Get to it ASAP Missy!


----------



## dandybrush

if its right and i do actually Ov nowish then thats mega early :happydance: dont hyperventilate just yet, i still may not Ov :dohh: OH is on board we are set for tonight, last :sex: was on wed night so fxed we're in for a chance if this is it


----------



## AJThomas

I'm keeping my eye on your chart now Dandy, I wanna see what your temps do over the next few days. No promising CM?


----------



## dandybrush

i got ewcm atm


----------



## dandybrush

i dont record it much cause it changes all the time


----------



## AJThomas

Well let's watch it and see what happens!


----------



## dandybrush

yes lets, if i am oving thats friggen awesome compared to oving CD70's last time, gosh im so anxious now


----------



## AJThomas

Yep, that would be an AWESOME improvement! Let's see if you even make it to your appointment!


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:
kel - sorry to hear about your sis! Glad its not an anuresm (bad spelling), hope she recovers well!! Big hugs to you 

never - great news about your dh :D well excited for you!! I pray you catch the eggy then :) 

aj - id be a bit worried if one day you come on here and said 'the storks just dropped my baby off' Hehe... Would rsave the pain of labour tho ;) 

dandy - did you jump on your Oh?? Hope soo :) Haha?!!


----------



## xcharx

Nothing new from me ladies, just sore nipples, expecting af in about 5 days! Which should mean ill ovulate (if I do) when we go on holiday ;) I wont be taking my maca with me tho, dont fancy bein arrested for carrying an 'unknown substance into spain' lol:) x


----------



## dandybrush

xcharx..its not even night yet :dohh: :haha: nah OH got home from work then went to play golf, ill have to jump him tonight

if i have some cramping now does that mean the eggie could be being released now, or does it get released after the cramping...or before :shrug: (thats if i actually Ov :dohh:)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hes buying me a pram when we go to germany well half him half his mum lol they say i need the pma and will be stored at his mammas until we need it hopefully not too long have it picked out already lol how sad is that
> 
> this one
> 
> when are you coming to germany?Click to expand...

`12 of october for a week for my mother in laws birthday it should be fun as i can barely understand german i know one or two words and going to be surounded by germans:wacko: going to essen


----------



## SBB

Kell I'm so pleased it sounds like your sister will be ok, update us today :hugs: 

Dandy you are def OVing by the sounds of it! The cramps can happen before or during ov but either way just :sex: and you're covered! I'd do it the next few days too... :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Good luck Dandy....jump on the OH!! Excellent if you've ov'd this early!

Kel - I hope you're sister continues to get better, what a scary time for you all.

Hi to everyone else!!!!! I've just read so many pages to catch up on everything from the last couple days.

Never - great news you've got an appointment, I hope they get things sorted for you. Looks like October is a positive month for getting things sorted with a few of us going for appointments.


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - its mid morning in uk now =) Lol...ive heard you get pains just before and during Ovulation :) I dont think youd get pains if you dont ovulate? 

Lindsey - Aww youll be fine :) what pram you getting??

Sbb - :hi: you ok??

cant be bothered with work 2day :( just want my bed! X


----------



## kelster823

Good morning ladies--- oh gosh did I need that sleep last nite- even missed the ending of my FAVORITE show- CSI- Las Vegas- I knocked out

I will give an update as soon as I hear one today- I just wish they would find WHERE the hell she is bleeding from.... 

LOL we were all there yesterday- mom, dad, my brother, his wife, my babe, me, and my sister's boyfriend Tim... and WOW I couldn't believe how crowded it was.. I mean poor people laying in the hall way on strechers.... 

when I was there for my MC- that ER was QUIET- LOL my sister's room was 1 room over from where I satyed

anyhoo gonna go see her later this afternoon- then I am gonna meet up with Jeff and have a cocktail or two- to CALM MY NERVES DOWN

Dandy I HOPE you are O'ing that would be WONDERFUL NEWS-- I guess my intution was right.. LOL

ok off to make coffee and start work

TTYL


----------



## SBB

Whoa kell you forgot to mention that huge temp rise! 

Hope they find where the bleed is from :hugs: how awful... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

:wave: char! I'm shattered! Was at an exhibition yesterday and man it wiped me right out! Going to make some more butterflies today... 

How are you? 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Whoa kell you forgot to mention that huge temp rise!
> 
> Hope they find where the bleed is from :hugs: how awful...
> 
> X x x

whoaaaaaaaaaaaaa OH YEAH... LOL 

hey I had a huge temp rise-- :rofl: 

and I know it is for real cause I had to pee at 2:00am and I said for shits and giggles let me see what it .. so I do my daily routine and at 2:00am my temp was 97.71... https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/emoticons/smiley-shocked019.gif


I said WOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO maybe this is FINALLY IT..https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/emoticons/smiley-shocked003.gif


ooohh pretty butterflies again today.. NICE....................


:hi: to all the other girls... sorry my mind is in a fog at the moment

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/emoticons/smiley-hug008.gif to all of you


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Dandy - its mid morning in uk now =) Lol...ive heard you get pains just before and during Ovulation :) I dont think youd get pains if you dont ovulate?
> 
> Lindsey - Aww youll be fine :) what pram you getting??
> 
> Sbb - :hi: you ok??
> 
> cant be bothered with work 2day :( just want my bed! X

its the abc design 3 tec


----------



## SBB

Nice smilies!! Wow I'm excited about that temp I hope it's the real deal this time!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Nice smilies!! Wow I'm excited about that temp I hope it's the real deal this time!!
> 
> X x x


well I am certainly NOT getting my hopes up... :lol:


----------



## dandybrush

oh wow fxed for you kel :hugs: 

night all ;)


----------



## kelster823

Nite dandy talk to ya in 8 hours.. LOL that is so funny

well I was looking back at my other charts and last cycle -AUG- I only had temps around 97.6-97.7 while I was on the progestrone.. sooooooooooooooo maybe this is fnally it AND we did get :sex: in.....

and the others really don't count because I was orally taking my temps... 

something has got to go right for me.. hee hee hee


----------



## yazzy

Good luck Kel...I hope this is it for you!


----------



## TntArs06

Dandy- Night hun! LOL its 845 am here. Hope you got some BDing in because it Def looks positive to me. Good luck hunni.

Kel- That was a huge temp rise...I went and took a looksies and WOW its up there. I really hope this is it for you. I like your little "hug" icon thingy's...they are cute. I hope and pray that they figuring where your sis bleeding is coming from asap. I think a nice drinky drink will help soothe ya.

:wave: Char and yazzy!! :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Thanks Yazzy and TnT!!!!!


but like I said NOT getting my hopes up.... $20.00 bucks I have a drop again tomorrow..:rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

Those symptoms sound promising for OV Dandy!!

Kel, loving the temp rise!


----------



## nevertogether

lindseyanne said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> hes buying me a pram when we go to germany well half him half his mum lol they say i need the pma and will be stored at his mammas until we need it hopefully not too long have it picked out already lol how sad is that
> 
> this one
> 
> when are you coming to germany?Click to expand...
> 
> `12 of october for a week for my mother in laws birthday it should be fun as i can barely understand german i know one or two words and going to be surounded by germans:wacko: going to essenClick to expand...

that's exactly how i feel being stationed here! :haha:


----------



## Chilli

Hi girls - haven't been here much but just wanted to let you now that I started taking maca about a month ago and got a BFP today!!!! Early days as have a history of MCs but at least it's a step along the journey. Many thanks to all those who advised me about maca... also taking royal jelly and something or both have made the difference I 'm sure!


----------



## kelster823

update-

my sister is being tranferred to another hospital some time today...

she was still sick to her tummy and has a headache.. this facilty is much better for any kind of brain trauma........... 

now I am just waiting to hear when she is being transferred...


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - great news that your sister is doing well....even better they will be transfering her to a facility where they specialize! I am totally in love with your temp today btw!!!!!

Chili - congrats hun...how are those symptoms for you?

Dandy - sleep well hun!

Hi to Never, AJ, TNT, and all my other maca ladies!!!!


----------



## kelster823

Thanks babe.... I just spoke to my mom- they are doing a doppler scan on her now which takes about an hour to do..... they think she may have still had an anuerysm but the CT scan just didn't see it, do to the blood being in the way.. she still has a headache... so it's just waiting game now

Thanks ME TOO.. I was THRILLED when I saw that temp this am... regardless if I have a temp drop a tad bit... It will still give me solid CH for yesterday....that was the SPIKE I WAS WAITING for


least SOMETHING good happened yesterday--- but I am not getting the BAD LUCK on these days

13th and the 23rd...... seems to be a trend with the number 3 for my family... LOL

funny thing is though 13th is Jeff's birthday and 23rd is mine

yeeeeeeeeee haw.. LOL LOL


----------



## SBB

Kel glad your Sis is getting looked after, make sure you update us :hugs: 

I'm too tired today after a long say yesterday! 

X x x


----------



## Chilli

Can i just ask those of you who are pg if you've continued to take maca?


----------



## kelster823

LOL just got an update

scan done- NO ANEURYSM- looks like a broken blood vessel- no additional blood loss... THANK GOD.....but will be in the hospital for week....

thank you all for your kind words, concerns, and prayers!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

kel fxed this hospital will be able to patch your sister up perfectly :hugs:

we did get the bd in :blush: but my temps have not done anything yet...maybe its a false alarm :shrug: 

we are gonna BD the next few nights just incase :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> kel fxed this hospital will be able to patch your sister up perfectly :hugs:
> 
> we did get the bd in :blush: but my temps have not done anything yet...maybe its a false alarm :shrug:
> 
> we are gonna BD the next few nights just incase :shrug:


I saw the photo you posted in the Get Fit thread and that sucker was positive-- you can O 12-36 after that babe

I bet you go up in temp tonight-- well your tonight.. since its only 4:45pm Friday here still.. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - I think kel is right!

Kel - that is awesome news! At least now you can go and meet jeff for that cocktail!


----------



## AJThomas

Chili i dont think any of the pregnant ladies are still taking Maca, most stop after ovulation or as soon as they get their BFP.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I take maca throughout my entire cycle but if I do get a bfp I will stop taking it. No need to test fate...though they say it is safe to take.


----------



## dandybrush

well its sat morning here  fxed my temp does go up or something soon


----------



## AJThomas

Fx'd for you Dandy


----------



## SBB

Kell that's great news :D 

Chilli I stopped the maca when I got my bfp... Just because I didn't research whether it was safe and I doubt there's enough research done into it anyway... Congrats on your bfp! 

Dandy here's hoping for a temp rise! Did you take maca this cycle? I think maca got my ov down to cd 36 when it had previously been cd56!

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

no sbb no maca or vitex or anything this cycle, waiting to get my liver tested on Oct 1, my gp wanted me off all meds to rule them out for my strange results before


----------



## ttcbaby117

fxed for you dandy! I really hope you get the nice temp rise!

Kel - I will be watching your temp tomorrow!


----------



## dandybrush

well no ewcm or cramping today :shrug: maybe it was a false alarm, with pcos dont your ovaries get ready to release the egg but no egg gets released? maybe thats what i do have, cause no egg is getting released :shrug: have to see what my temps do then :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Dandy you could still ov, there's no 'rule' on how long you have to have ewcm or cramping for... That opk looked positive for sure so just see what your temps do the next couple of days... 

Pcos can give you false +opks and it could mean your body will get ready but won't release the egg... Let's see what the next 2 days show... :hugs: 

X x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well no af for me yet again and have ewcm once again:growlmad: im going to london monday but tuesday im getting on the phone and getting me an apointment with my doc:growlmad:


----------



## SBB

How annoying... Make sure you :sex: just in case it's ovulation (again!) 

Hope the doc can get it sorted... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

MORNING............. :)

just a quick hi as I am going BACK TO BED--- but happy temps STILL UP.. yip yip I def O'd NOW!!!!!! yay yay yay

Hey Char I meant to ask you, you are temping this tiem around right? 

WHERE THE HELL IS YOUR FF CHART LINK????? :rofl: as you can see we LOVE to stalk charts


ok ok I'll be back later hee hee hee


----------



## SBB

:yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> How annoying... Make sure you :sex: just in case it's ovulation (again!)
> 
> Hope the doc can get it sorted...
> 
> X x x

i just want this cycle over im not even wanting ther bfp atm i just want to bleed and feel female:cry:


----------



## kelster823

lindseyanne said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> How annoying... Make sure you :sex: just in case it's ovulation (again!)
> 
> Hope the doc can get it sorted...
> 
> X x x
> 
> i just want this cycle over im not even wanting ther bfp atm i just want to bleed and feel female:cry:Click to expand...

Lindsey have you ever thought about taking natrual progestrone cream to induce the :witch:

https://www.progesteronetherapy.com/how-to-use-progesterone-cream.html

the cream will build up your utering lining and once you stop taking it- it will shed...

your cycle has gone on WAY TO LONG sweetie and is not healthy for you.. have you been in for a pap smear?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

kelster823 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> How annoying... Make sure you :sex: just in case it's ovulation (again!)
> 
> Hope the doc can get it sorted...
> 
> X x x
> 
> i just want this cycle over im not even wanting ther bfp atm i just want to bleed and feel female:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Lindsey have you ever thought about taking natrual progestrone cream to induce the :witch:
> 
> https://www.progesteronetherapy.com/how-to-use-progesterone-cream.html
> 
> the cream will build up your utering lining and once you stop taking it- it will shed...
> 
> your cycle has gone on WAY TO LONG sweetie and is not healthy for you.. have you been in for a pap smear?Click to expand...

no im not due my furst oen until next year ive had a vaginal swab for infection but thats it im just so fed up my cycles are so fd up as is my head now im going to my doc tues and demanding help i want clomid as im clearly not oving


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> X x x


woo hoooooooooo, yee hhhawwwwwwwwww, hot skip-pa-dee-dam


Welshie can you change my test date on the front to OCT 10th???

I AM GONNA BE THE FIRST DANG :bfp: for OCT in here....:rofl: that's right I am.. bbahhhahhhhhhhaahahaahhhaaaaaaaaa


----------



## kelster823

lindseyanne said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> How annoying... Make sure you :sex: just in case it's ovulation (again!)
> 
> Hope the doc can get it sorted...
> 
> X x x
> 
> i just want this cycle over im not even wanting ther bfp atm i just want to bleed and feel female:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Lindsey have you ever thought about taking natrual progestrone cream to induce the :witch:
> 
> https://www.progesteronetherapy.com/how-to-use-progesterone-cream.html
> 
> the cream will build up your utering lining and once you stop taking it- it will shed...
> 
> your cycle has gone on WAY TO LONG sweetie and is not healthy for you.. have you been in for a pap smear?Click to expand...
> 
> no im not due my furst oen until next year ive had a vaginal swab for infection but thats it im just so fed up my cycles are so fd up as is my head now im going to my doc tues and demanding help i want clomid as im clearly not ovingClick to expand...

well they will put you on provera first- then check your bloods - I HOPE they give you clomid as well.. cause it appeas to have FINALLY HELPED me O...

but make sure you ask for Thyroid, Testosterone, FSH, LH (the fsh and LH cannot not be done til CD3) tests..... 

my longest was a 100 day cycle Nov til March of this year.. I induced my own AF with the cream, and have used it again since my MC... 

I HOPE you find answers soon


----------



## WhisperOfHope

kelster823 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> How annoying... Make sure you :sex: just in case it's ovulation (again!)
> 
> Hope the doc can get it sorted...
> 
> X x x
> 
> i just want this cycle over im not even wanting ther bfp atm i just want to bleed and feel female:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Lindsey have you ever thought about taking natrual progestrone cream to induce the :witch:
> 
> https://www.progesteronetherapy.com/how-to-use-progesterone-cream.html
> 
> the cream will build up your utering lining and once you stop taking it- it will shed...
> 
> your cycle has gone on WAY TO LONG sweetie and is not healthy for you.. have you been in for a pap smear?Click to expand...
> 
> no im not due my furst oen until next year ive had a vaginal swab for infection but thats it im just so fed up my cycles are so fd up as is my head now im going to my doc tues and demanding help i want clomid as im clearly not ovingClick to expand...
> 
> well they will put you on provera first- then check your bloods - I HOPE they give you clomid as well.. cause it appeas to have FINALLY HELPED me O...
> 
> but make sure you ask for Thyroid, Testosterone, FSH, LH (the fsh and LH cannot not be done til CD3) tests.....
> 
> my longest was a 100 day cycle Nov til March of this year.. I induced my own AF with the cream, and have used it again since my MC...
> 
> I HOPE you find answers soonClick to expand...

see im scared to go on anything like the pill or anything liek that as my cosuin died froma blood clot from them when she was 28


----------



## kelster823

they are going to put you on something sweetie... 

you do know not having your period COULD cause you to get cervical cancer... and I STRESS COULD....

it is soooo not healthy hun at all..... maybe then talk to your doc about using the cream instead of the pill............


----------



## WhisperOfHope

kelster823 said:


> they are going to put you on something sweetie...
> 
> you do know not having your period COULD cause you to get cervical cancer... and I STRESS COULD....
> 
> it is soooo not healthy hun at all..... maybe then talk to your doc about using the cream instead of the pill............

 its just trying to get them to do anything is like banging my head against a brickwall i have been waiting since march for further scans on my uterus to see how bad the septate in it is. just going to try stand my ground and demand help may ask to be referd to oxford as mk hasnt a very good rep at all


----------



## kelster823

good DEMAND IT... I don't understand how doctors can be so COLD....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

kelster823 said:


> good DEMAND IT... I don't understand how doctors can be so COLD....

this is the doctor who laughed at me and took the pee out of me when i said it hurt when she did my swab she useda metal speculem thing with no lube at all and it bloody hurt


----------



## WhisperOfHope

the only thing that worried me about clomid is the risk of twins lol im already quite high risk as was a twin myself:haha:


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> X x x
> 
> 
> woo hoooooooooo, yee hhhawwwwwwwwww, hot skip-pa-dee-dam
> 
> 
> Welshie can you change my test date on the front to OCT 10th???
> 
> I AM GONNA BE THE FIRST DANG :bfp: for OCT in here....:rofl: that's right I am.. bbahhhahhhhhhhaahahaahhhaaaaaaaaaClick to expand...

I hope you are kel...and me second :thumbup:



lindseyanne said:


> the only thing that worried me about clomid is the risk of twins lol im already quite high risk as was a twin myself:haha:

Im a twin too lindsey :happydance: you identical? or non - identical?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> X x x
> 
> 
> woo hoooooooooo, yee hhhawwwwwwwwww, hot skip-pa-dee-dam
> 
> 
> Welshie can you change my test date on the front to OCT 10th???
> 
> I AM GONNA BE THE FIRST DANG :bfp: for OCT in here....:rofl: that's right I am.. bbahhhahhhhhhhaahahaahhhaaaaaaaaaClick to expand...
> 
> I hope you are kel...and me second :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> the only thing that worried me about clomid is the risk of twins lol im already quite high risk as was a twin myself:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Im a twin too lindsey :happydance: you identical? or non - identical?Click to expand...

im not sure she died at birth and my mums not too keen talking about it :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

oh lindsey :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> oh lindsey :hugs:

was told at her 19 week scan one of us would die and she had thhe option of terminating both of us but she ave us both a chance and were born at 34+3 weeks


----------



## dandybrush

OMG what a shocking thing to be told :O your poor mother


----------



## kelster823

> hope you are kel...and me second

yep cause your temps are gonna go UP for ya today....

oh Lindsey that is horrible what the doc did to you, and no worroes on the clomid and twins- yes it IS a higher possibilty BUT that would be WONDERFUL... twins.. WOW

and so sorry about your twin :cry: and your poor mom.. what a HORRID circumstance


----------



## kelster823

Dandy let me ask you a question.... you were told you MAY have PCOS right

and you did get a positive OPK test yesterday.. do your tests ALWAYS look positive???


----------



## dandybrush

kel yes i was told by my gp i may have pcos, yet to be confirmed by my gyn when i meet her :argh:

no that was the first test i have done that looked like that, normally the other line is obviously lighter


----------



## dandybrush

night all, cant wait to see my temp tomorrow :wave:


----------



## kelster823

YAY me neither.. I cannot wait to see it later.. :)

well usually with PCOS you have positive OPK tests... becaude your LH levels are evalated

I'm tellin ya you HAVE or WILL be O'ing ...


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: for O kel! i hope you are that first :bfp:!!


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> :yipee: for O kel! i hope you are that first :bfp:!!


thanks babe me too... LOL but we only did the deed the day OF and 3 day prior.. so I didn't give myself that good of a chance..but I am hoping :) however I we also used pre-seed for the first time too... hope Jeff's swimmers got up in der


----------



## Linny

Hello!!!

Welshie.....thank you hun for your msg :hugs:! It was very sweet of you to worry but I'm absolutely fine. Been a busy bee this week and you guys have been so chatty I've not had the chance to fully catch up.......now I have, Ive forgotten everything :rofl: :wacko:

WAHOOOO :yipee: :yipee: Kel on ovulation.....that :bfp: is a coming hun!!! So sorry to hear about your sister, but I'm glad she's being well cared for :hugs: :hugs:

Never....Woop Woop :happydance: what fantastic news on your DH. Now I KNOW your :bfp: is a coming!!! :hugs:

Sbb.....guess what??? Little little has been kicking AND I FELT IT WAHOOOOOO!!! Finally at exactly 21 weeks, i felt her, even OH has felt her too! Since then Ive felt her tons all week :D Butterfly picture you did was amazing btw!!

Dandy...that was a defo postive OPK, I did the same as AJ and thought at first it was a preggo test!!! Get lots of :sex: in to cover all bases :D

:wave: to everyone else.......hope you all well!!!


----------



## kelster823

Linny-- OMG how frigin awesome about feeling the lil one move.....

I cannot WAIT for that feeling...


----------



## SBB

Yay Linny that's fantastic!!! :wohoo: 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lindsey - oh what a sad story! 

dandy - oh I was really hoping fora high temp for you today!

Kell - I am so hoping you get that first BFP for october. Nice temp today...Hows your sister doing?

Linny - that is awesome news and feeling the maca bub!

afm - going to get in a workout and maybe go the beach we will see how I feel later! Have a great Saturday everyone


----------



## kelster823

TTC same I guess but the procedure she had yesterday thru her groin was VERY VERY painful.. she said she could actually FEEL where they were in her brain because it got real HOT.. but the worst was when they took it out.. she bled pretty bad and it got REALLY swollen


I am heading there in a few minutes

man I just checked my cervix.. OK where did it gooo?? I couldn't feel it (first time ever) -- and WOW creamy creamy CM


----------



## SBB

Hope she's doing better kel :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB if you dont mind me asking how many rounds of clomid did you ahve before you got caught with lil baba?


----------



## SBB

Just the one :D I was very lucky! Hope your docs will let you have it... 

Sorry to read about your twin, that's very sad :( 

Don't worry too much about clomid twins, it's honestly not that common. On our clomid preg thread only one person had twins out of about 10, sadly she lost one (v early)... But it's not that likely, and twins are fab! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - well i am glad she is recuping and they were able to help her! Let her know your maca friends are praying for her! I think you have oved!!! WOOHOO.....and looking from your chart you are in good shape for that pumpkin bump!


----------



## kelster823

all is good.. she looks MUCH better then when I saw her on Thursday.. but she will be in for another week because she has to have the angio done again... 

however, since this hospital is a big time trauma hospital, there were two shooting last nite and two of the guys that were shot by the shooter died and then the shooter died right before I got there-- so I saw the families-- what a crazy mess...

TTC I know I have O'd.... :winkwink: I can feel the change.. I have had a slight headache all day today- VERY VERY WEIRD feeling below and a BUTT LOAD of very creamy CM................ 

here's to hoping for an Oct :bfp:


----------



## dandybrush

ok well still no high temp :cry: i woke up with Oving pains on my right side, however im not cramping as much or as long and im not getting as much ewcm as i did when in vegas :cry: i hope to golly this is really happening :dohh: 

kel i cant wait to feel a bub kick inside me either :hugs: yay for your high temps :happydance: they are friggen awesome!!

hi linny and sbb :wave:


----------



## SBB

Damn it Dandy... Fingers crossed for higher temp tomorrow... :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

thanx sbb, am not feeling too positive atm :cry:


----------



## SBB

Aw I don't blame you - but look at Kell... It looked like it wasn't gonna happen and now she's got 2 super duper temps! So you never know... 

I really hope it happens for you :hugs: Now get :sex: just in case!! 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

ok so my dot for today has gone clear cause of the broken sleep i had i think :shrug: so maybe its not accurate today :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

um...we just did :blush: :sex:


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> all is good.. she looks MUCH better then when I saw her on Thursday.. but she will be in for another week because she has to have the angio done again...

So glad she seems better :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

dandybrush said:


> um...we just did :blush: :sex:

:rofl: 

Yeh maybe today not too accurate - sure it's gonna happen I know it's really frustrating for you... 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

uhuh :cry:


----------



## SBB

I'm off to bed now... :dust: and positive thoughts for tomorrows temp :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

night sbb, sleep well


----------



## AJThomas

Kel it would be so awesome if you got the first two lines for October!! We'd all be jumping around up in here!

Dandy i agree with SBB, Kel's temps didnt look too promising at first either, wait a day or two and let's see what happens.


----------



## dandybrush

kels temps were crazy though, mine are steady and doing nothing! :dohh:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Well ladies I'm back with an update. 
Day 21 bloods came back and my progesterone levels were at 3.3 =(
Still having some symptoms and AF has not shown up so I took a test Thursday (still a bit early) and it was BFN.

Doc says to wait until CD35 until moving on...today is CD30. 5 days until I test again if AF has not shown up.
So frustrating because I was 100% positive I O'd....got a positive OPK and all the symptoms.....so either I'm knocked up and gotta get some progesterone into me before I lose the baby or AF is being a real B*$ch and needs to show her face so I can move on....or I'm completely nuts and didn't O at all and need to induce flow and carry on my merry way TTC.......sigh....wish I just had an answer.

Not even sad...just left wondering about what's going on and when i'll have an answer...

Love having you ladies to chat with!
Best wishes to you all =)

keep up the PMA and may be all get our sticky BFPs soon!!


----------



## SBB

Hey welshie, loving 'the new title :lol: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Born2be sorry your levels were low :( do you chart? It would help you know if you ov or not... (sorry if you've answered that before) 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls...:wave:
It never ceases to amaze me how many pages I have to read thru to catch up:dohh::lol:

Kel....How is your sister doing now babe? I hope she's been transfered and they are giving her some top notch spealist care:hugs: 
Bally's looks amazing hun...Bet you can't wait to go:winkwink:
Those temps are looking fab babe....wohoo for Kel's ovaries:winkwink: I've added the 
10th for you hun as well:hugs:

Dandy...that opk was fab hun....hoping that you'll see a rise in temp soon sweetheart:hugs:

Lindsey...How did the job interview go hun? Stand your ground with those docs...:trouble::haha:

Linny....:cloud9: That's fab that you've felt Little Little move:yipee::hugs:

Never....:yipee: to 2mths together hun....am so made up for you guys:hugs: When will that be? When's your appt for? 

SBB...How are you Lil Jesus doing? What was the exhibition for? Any house news? Hope you're doing ok:hugs:

AJ...How's things sweets?

TTC....:wohoo: less than 14days til you're back on the bus....:hugs::hugs:

TNT...How are you feeling sweets?:hugs:

Sparkle....hope all is well in the Sparkle house babe and all have recovered from the tummy bug:hugs:

Yazzy....I'm with you lets hope that October is a month of answers:thumbup: How are you getting on sweets? Don't see you much around here:sad2:

Chili....:yipee: Congratulations Hun....sending lots of sticky:dust: and positive vibes your way:hugs:

Char....I had to laugh about you trying to take maca thru the airport:lol: Maybe not such a good idea:lol: Kel's right thou....we need a link to your FF chart:winkwink:

Born2be....hope you get some answers soon sweets:hugs:

Whit, Wispy, Lucy....where are you peeps??....hope you're all ok:hugs:

Has anyone heard anymore from Delia?....Thinking of you sweets if you're lurking:hugs:

Oh god....There's one bad thing about doing these massive long lists of names...you can gaurantee I've forgotten only one or two people...I'm so sorry....hope you're ok:hugs:

Well as for me.....the googling doesn't stop:dohh: I started taking the norethisterone on cd 46....I had watery cm that day the following day I had ewcm...surely I shouldn't of had this after taking 2 tablets of progesterone...:shrug: So I looked into levels of progesterone before Ov and found this chart of the hormone levels.....

​
You'll notice that just before Ov....progesterone rises slightly as well:thumbup: Now of course the :wacko: mind of your Welshie is wondering whether the two tablets on cd46 were just enough to raise my progesterone enough....for the lil eggy? Looking at my chart comparison on the homepage the april cycle was the one where I began taking the noethisterone at 1dpo, the may cycle was obviously the following cycle where I hadn't taken any norethisterone....I'm intrigued to see where these temps are going:winkwink:
Curiosity is only where it's at thou....I'm just happy that I will definately have a :witch: after stopping the tablets....I'm gonna POAS first thou:winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

welshie - i hope o is here soon for you sweetie. the two months will be starting in april of next year. no time soon. :nope: but i'm so happy and anxious all at the same time. my appointment is 19 oct. we are setting up a urology appointment for DH to get checked out when we go home too.

i've been having really vivid and down right annoying dreams lately. :cry: last night was a long drawn out dream that DH was cheating on me. he ended up telling me that he doesn't want to be married, he's not ready for it, and he had cheated on me while we were in training and he told me. but after that he was living a second life and hitting on girls behind my back. he started feeling bad so he told me. i kept waking up and hoping the dream would change, but it kept picking up and going right where it had left off. i hate dreams like that. i was hoping to talk to him when i woke up, because i hate dreams like that, but he has flight classes today that he didn't tell me about until now. ugh. i know i'm being silly but those kind of dreams just do all sorts of nonsense to my self esteem!


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Babe....that sounds like a nightmare not a dream sweetheart:hugs: And of course it's gonna mess with your self esteem and your mind as well I don't doubt if you're anything like me:hugs: Obviously I don't know Chris...babe...but from the little things that you've said it makes me feel that he's so into you babe...and you into him. The time apart certainly can't help babe but many things could of caused that dream....something going on in someone else's life that you've heard about, something that you've read or watched....we're completely unaware of what our brains are taking to bed with us when the lights go out....I once dreamt that I had eyebrows growing all over my face after reading in a girly mag about someone plucking there monobrow:dohh: (it was many years ago) I certainly wasn't thinking of it when I went to bed and there obviously wasn't any chance of it happening it was just a piece of weird info that my brain had obviously hung onto and then created it's own version:dohh: 
Speak to that lovely hubby of yours later babe...he loves you...you know that with your heart and soul...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

loving the new group name :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: i hope you caught that eggy this cycle welshie. thank you so much for your words. they really mean a lot and put a smile to my face. it's just the number one fear of mine. we are never together and i know he is deployed with females so sometimes my mind gets the best of me and i have horrible "nightmares" about it. his old lifestyle was drugs and drinking and lots of girls so sometimes i have a fear that he will miss that and it will break us up. however, the more i think about it, the more crazy i feel because you are absolutely right. he has more than proven himself to me after we had a hiccup last year (he didn't cheat on me, but he was talking to a girl not so appropriate) since then he has quit drinking and smoking and devoted more than every second to me. sigh. i think i'm just being paranoid! glad i have you girls to talk to :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> man I just checked my cervix.. OK where did it gooo?? I couldn't feel it (first time ever) -- and WOW creamy creamy CM

:happydance::happydance: that is awesome


i just checked mine... :cry: it was so low i bumped into it :haha: i expected it to be higher :dohh: granted i didnt check it the day of the positive test :dohh: i wonder if i have or will Ov :shrug: my nipples are beginning to hurt, unless im imagining symptoms now :dohh: and they only ever hurt in the lead up to AF :dohh: but my temps are stable :shrug: what is my body doing :wacko:

also i havent been having too much cm atm either :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

i hope something is figured out very soon dandy. FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## dandybrush

never :hugs: you guys just seem so perfect, i cant imagine he would want to hurt you by cheating on you, you tell those dreams to go away :grr:


----------



## dandybrush

night girlies :wave: have a good day


----------



## WelshRose

Never...Don't be hard on yourself sweets....you wouldn't be normal living the life you guys do without having the occassional wobble....I think you're amazing!:hugs: Definately with Dandy and tell those dreams to beat it:hugs:

Dandy....I hope you have ovulated sweets or that the :witch: comes real soon just so you have an answer:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Night Night Dandy....Sweetdreams:kiss:


----------



## nevertogether

:gun: GO AWAY MEAN DREAMS! :gun:

okay girls, i told them! :haha:

do you girls think this classifies me as an irregular period? the first day i bled about one tampons worth. it was blood with clots. the second day i had light pink bleeding (BARELY any, i would say a nickle size at the most) and brown discharge. the third day brown discharge, and then nothing. not sure if my body is trying to tell me something is wrong. :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Aw never welshie is right Hun... But I can totally understand how a dream like that can get to you... I have those dreams all the time and get upset, and my OH is right here so I can't imagine how it must be to not be able to see him for some reassurance... 

Welshie I really hope that's ovulation!! Chart looks good for it so everything crossed! If not then charge ahead to the next cycle and some soy :happydance: 

AFM we have our house under offer, not sure if you knew that? Then we have seen a house in our village we want, it's all top secret. We put notes through everyones doors and they responded to us. They are an elderly couple who need to be a bit nearer shops/doctors etc.. Anyway it was all a bit if/when/maybe but now it looks like they may have found somewhere to go - so it could just happen! Don't want to get hopes up though incase it comes to nothing :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Aww SBB that's fab news about the house....I shall keep everything crossed that it all works out sweetheart:hugs:

I'm taking exactly the same dosage this time round of the noethisterone as I took in that april cycle....was thinking it should therefore produce very similar temps....that's one thing that my charts don't vary much with is their shape. This is gonna sound crazy but just had a feeling that I was going to Ov...now hoping that if I have the timing will be ok:dohh:


----------



## WelshRose

Never...Have you tested again since the bleeding has stopped hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all woken up feeling like poop head feels like cotton wool and my arm is aching like mad think must of slept either too long or too little:shrug:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Lindsey:wave:


----------



## nevertogether

SBB - thank you honey :hugs: i hope everything with the house works out just as you hope! :yipee: great news!

lindsey - sorry you feel horrible. i hope you start to feel better very soon.

dandy - good night girl!

welshie - i tested today because of the vivid "nightmare" and the odd period. it seems my periods are odd every month, which is why i was thinking it might be a sign of something. anyhow, the first test that i took had a line but i think it was an evap. i've never had a + or an evap, so i'm not sure. it's not obvious enough to take a picture of and show. i took another and thought i might have seen something, but i think my eyes are playing tricks. because every time after i go and look at it there is nothing. :shrug: i'm not hopeful, but figured it was worth a testing shot. :haha:


----------



## WelshRose

Hmmmm.....Maybe keep an eye on your temps over the next few days...and retest again if they go up:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Morning

WELSHIE (Lisa)I LOVE LOVE LOVE the new name for the thread.. :lol:.. yip sis is doing much better- thanks hun for asking- and for Bally's we have stayed there numerous times..it's not the nicest of rooms.. but to get down to AC will be a nice treat for Jeff and I 

Suz-congrats glad you got an offer and it appears you are gonna get yours as well.. YAY YAY YAY


Dandy- relax- it bet you have a rise today- you took yours at a different time.no worries babe!!

Never- MAN I HATE dreams like that---- I had one 2 weeks ago about Jeff.. and I am with the other girls... no way would he do that to you.. and not sure about classifing that as irregular sweetie ... like Welshie asked.. have you taken another test? Edit.. you took one... yepsee if they go up again in the next few days.. you could be a SHY ONE

AFM------------- I DID IT.. I DID IT.................... OMG I DID IT......and just on clomid.. no maca, no progestrone, no femaprin...F'ing NOTHING.. thank you body for working for me, now if Jeff's lil swimmers can get up in der, and bedazzle up my eggie, and then STICK STICK STICK I would be much appreciate... thank you :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

question though.. I woke up again at 3:00am to PEE............ ugh this is getting to be a PITA getting up peeing every nite.. anyhoo I took my temps then and at that time my temp was 97.98... I was like WHOOOAAAAAA..... so I fall back asleep for another 2 hours I wake up and my temp is 97.57

which would you use?? I mean either way I did O.. but...............


----------



## WelshRose

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Yay Kel:thumbup::lol:....and I'm hoping I'm only a definate dpo further along:winkwink:..... A shared tww:lol::hugs:

As for the temp Kel....I'd probably go with the first one maybe correct it and add a note or just leave it as it is and add a note. They do say thou to have at least 2hrs of continuous sleep and as you got out of bed and all I'd definately use the first one I think:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yay kel!! :wohoo: bedazzle that eggy!! 

Never thats weird... Are you using pink or blue tests? I would take the tests apart and be holding it up to a bulb or window to try and see a line :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

WelshRose said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Yay Kel:thumbup::lol:....and I'm hoping I'm only a definate dpo further along:winkwink:..... A shared tww:lol::hugs:


YAY YAY YAY LISA.. we in the TWW!!!!!!!!!!!! yeee haaaaaaaaaaaw baby

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: i'm just using the internet cheapies SBB. 

kel - i would definitely use the first temp and just note it.


----------



## SBB

Kel I wonder why your coverline is so high? 

I'd use the 2nd temp but note the 1st... 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

I just put your temp and times in on FF....and it said adjusted temp was 98.20:shock::happydance:


----------



## kelster823

that is what I was thinking because that was a FULL 5 hours sleep and this second one was only 2-- nit to mention I like the 1 first temp anyways.. LOL LOL


----------



## nevertogether

:shock: wow!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

really wish i coulld join you ladies getting exited about ov etc:cry:


----------



## SBB

nevertogether said:


> :rofl: i'm just using the internet cheapies SBB.
> 
> kel - i would definitely use the first temp and just note it.

Post a pic of the evap :D 

Blue tests are reknowned for false +ves but the pink dye ones are better... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

:rofl: ok ok ok I got three different answers... 

I don't know why such a high coverline babe!!! I was thinking the same thing


oooh Lindsey hun-- you will you will............. you gotta get to the doctors and I REALLY think you should invest in some progestrone cream.... google that and you investigate yourself.... it will not hurt you at all


----------



## WelshRose

kelster823 said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Yay Kel:thumbup::lol:....and I'm hoping I'm only a definate dpo further along:winkwink:..... A shared tww:lol::hugs:
> 
> 
> YAY YAY YAY LISA.. we in the TWW!!!!!!!!!!!! yeee haaaaaaaaaaaw baby
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl::hugs::rofl::hugs::rofl:

I think 97.27....would look a little better hun for your CL...how would that compare to normal??? It's got mine lower than it is normally this cycle:dohh:


----------



## kelster823

ya know.. this cycle with my 1st ever LONG time solid CH since the mc... I am temping vee jay jay- I can't compare it to my other cycles... they were all oral except for July and Aug and well you can see how coo coooooo that cycle was


----------



## WelshRose

The CL is only a visual thing anyway hun...the temps are far more important.....please be bedazzled lil eggy:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

kel - i'm thinking about just discarding my 4 temps i have so far (i missed some) and just starting tomorrow with v temping.


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> kel - i'm thinking about just discarding my 4 temps i have so far (i missed some) and just starting tomorrow with v temping.

I find them more accurate sweetie.....

I know Welshie STAY HIGH TEMPS STAY HIGH please

ok gonna go lay back down as it is only 6:39am...:lol:...got a long day ahead

DALLAS COWBOYS vs HOUSTON TEXANS and if we loose today we will be 0-3 NOT GOOD


----------



## nevertogether

we play the colts today eek :shock: my college team, arkansas lost to alabama last night 24-20. i wasn't too happy. :cry:


----------



## WelshRose

lindseyanne said:


> really wish i coulld join you ladies getting exited about ov etc:cry:

Aww Babe:hugs:

It will happen hun...Just as Kel says:hugs:
We need to find you the :witch: first thou sweets....I really hope that doctor sorts you out hun:hugs: If you're thinking of being referred outside of MK then have a look at drfosterhealth.co.uk and you could find a consultant with a specialist interest in the area that you need opposed to just basic ob/gyne. That way at least you can ask your doctor to do a refferal to a consultant of your choice in a named hospital.....That's what I done:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

don't feel bad if you can't see the evap :haha: this took me forever to do and i don't have a digital camera just my iphone. :shrug: don't really expect you to see what i see. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> really wish i coulld join you ladies getting exited about ov etc:cry:
> 
> Aww Babe:hugs:
> 
> It will happen hun...Just as Kel says:hugs:
> We need to find you the :witch: first thou sweets....I really hope that doctor sorts you out hun:hugs: If you're thinking of being referred outside of MK then have a look at drfosterhealth.co.uk and you could find a consultant with a specialist interest in the area that you need opposed to just basic ob/gyne. That way at least you can ask your doctor to do a refferal to a consultant of your choice in a named hospital.....That's what I done:hugs:Click to expand...

i want referd to oxford il prob end up dead with mk hosp lol


----------



## WelshRose

Never....I'm not sure if I can see something or not sweets in all honesty:hugs: I still say keep an eye on those temps and maybe try FMU in 2/3 days:hugs: I would definately get a "proper" test thou hun and not rely on ic's:hugs

Ooooooh iPhone....I'm getting one at the end of December....Can't wait....it's getting as bad as Callum for Christmas....I'm almost counting sleeps:rofl:.....:loopy:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

found the guy i want referd to
https://www.tim-child.co.uk/ ben just said hope his name is a good sign lol


----------



## WelshRose

That's great that you know the hospital Lindsey....I'd still have a look at the consultants thou hun:hugs: 
When I searched for one with a specialism in reproductive & gynecological endocrinology as a specialism there was only one in a 25mile radius of home:shock:
My GP thought they all done the same thing:dohh: But they don't....some are more concerned with colposcopy and the surgical side of the subject, others the hormones of it all, some assisted repro techniques and then there are those that are more focused on mc and high risk obstetrics. I completely believe that it's being under the "wrong" ob/gyne that I've been left with nothing going on to try and find out the answers for so long and moving goal posts...maybe she didn't fully understand what was needed as it wasn't her specialism:shrug:


:rofl:....Sorry Lindsey....we must have been typing at the sametime...hope Ben is right:lol:....will take a look now at the link:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i was the same when i looked at it too welsh. i was like hmmm. but pretty positive it's just an evap. would be nice for it to be a :bfp: but just not hopeful. we have been praying that i will get pregnant because DH really wants me out of the military. think i just had one of my usual wonky haha:) periods. i' getting very stressed at work right now, so i don't assume much is going to change with my cycles. my sergeant has been pressuring me to do a lot of things that i don't want to and a lot of responsibility that i do not want. he told me on friday that i will do what he tells me to whether i like it or not. he knows i'm quiet, but a natural leader, so he likes to push me in the spotlight. i hate it. :cry:


----------



## nevertogether

if my temps don't go down, i think i will get a proper test. but i haven't invested in one because i haven't been hopeful with this last cycle.


----------



## SBB

Never hun I can't see it, but I'm on my iPhone too and it won't let me see 'the pic bigger, so it's tiny :( 

I think you're right and it's probably a wonky period - may be something to do with your stress at work... :hugs: 

Lindsey I hope they refer you ok :) 

Welshie I'm too scared to count sleeps til Xmas!! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Never Hun:hugs: Could you have a quiet word and tell him that the stress is impacting on your health....surely he'd have to back off:shrug:....all that has probably been said like a true novice....I just hope he's not the stereotypical army sergeant...maybe one with a heart:dohh::lol:
I shall keep everything crossed for you sweets that when you next test...:bfp: good and proper:thumbup::hugs:

Lindsey....He looks amazing....well his interests, achievements and current works:thumbup::rofl: Hope your GP will do that referral for you pronto:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Aww Never Hun:hugs: Could you have a quiet word and tell him that the stress is impacting on your health....surely he'd have to back off:shrug:....all that has probably been said like a true novice....I just hope he's not the stereotypical army sergeant...maybe one with a heart:dohh::lol:
> I shall keep everything crossed for you sweets that when you next test...:bfp: good and proper:thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Lindsey....He looks amazing....well his interests, achievements and current works:thumbup::rofl: Hope your GP will do that referral for you pronto:hugs:

im going with as much info as i can and im not leaving until he refers me


----------



## WelshRose

SBB said:


> Welshie I'm too scared to count sleeps til Xmas!!

That makes two of us....Santa's sleigh is very much empty:dohh::rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> don't feel bad if you can't see the evap :haha: this took me forever to do and i don't have a digital camera just my iphone. :shrug: don't really expect you to see what i see. :wacko:

never i see something doesnt look like an evap to me but it does look like what i had after i had my chem:shrug:


----------



## WelshRose

That's the spirit Lindsey:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

well, thank you lindsey, i don't feel completely crazy now :haha: i hope you get something figured out very soon honey. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> well, thank you lindsey, i don't feel completely crazy now :haha: i hope you get something figured out very soon honey. :hugs:

thank you me too so i can join you ladies :haha: i just want af now more then anything


----------



## SBB

WelshRose said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Welshie I'm too scared to count sleeps til Xmas!!
> 
> That makes two of us....Santa's sleigh is very much empty:dohh::rofl:Click to expand...

I'm not buying a single present this year, people will be allowed a hold of baby jesus and that's it!! :rofl: 

OHs present is me pushing our baby out of my vay-jay!!! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: my christmas present is getting to go home and being with my man for 10 days. :happydance: i can't ask for anything more!


----------



## SBB

nevertogether said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: my christmas present is getting to go home and being with my man for 10 days. :happydance: i can't ask for anything more!

That's the best present ever!! 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Chilli said:


> Can i just ask those of you who are pg if you've continued to take maca?

Congrats Chilli glad the maca did the trick, I stopped taking mine and started on prenatal instead.



kelster823 said:


> SBB said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance:
> 
> X x x
> 
> 
> woo hoooooooooo, yee hhhawwwwwwwwww, hot skip-pa-dee-dam
> 
> 
> Welshie can you change my test date on the front to OCT 10th???
> 
> I AM GONNA BE THE FIRST DANG :bfp: for OCT in here....:rofl: that's right I am.. bbahhhahhhhhhhaahahaahhhaaaaaaaaaClick to expand...

Yay on OV and temps staying up and I so hope you are hun come the BFP hope you are the first of many :happydance:



nevertogether said:


> welshie - i hope o is here soon for you sweetie. the two months will be starting in april of next year. no time soon. :nope: but i'm so happy and anxious all at the same time. my appointment is 19 oct. we are setting up a urology appointment for DH to get checked out when we go home too.
> 
> i've been having really vivid and down right annoying dreams lately. :cry: last night was a long drawn out dream that DH was cheating on me. he ended up telling me that he doesn't want to be married, he's not ready for it, and he had cheated on me while we were in training and he told me. but after that he was living a second life and hitting on girls behind my back. he started feeling bad so he told me. i kept waking up and hoping the dream would change, but it kept picking up and going right where it had left off. i hate dreams like that. i was hoping to talk to him when i woke up, because i hate dreams like that, but he has flight classes today that he didn't tell me about until now. ugh. i know i'm being silly but those kind of dreams just do all sorts of nonsense to my self esteem!

I used to have dreams like that about DH, he would never do any cheating or any thing but it used to really come out when I was pregnant I guess It was my insecurities coming out, I had an awful nightmare this week and I dreamt my 4 year old died it was horrific I woke up crying and checked on him in his bed took me two days to get over it.



WelshRose said:


> Never...Have you tested again since the bleeding has stopped hun?

I was wondering the same my self, I seen you have tested never but if temps stay high may be test again with a better test if now roll in November, ooh and delighted to hear your going to have DH for two months whoo hoo :happydance::hugs:

Kel glad your sister is getting better I hope they can stop the getting sick and headaches now. did she bang her head?

Linny yay for movement, I felt baby move yesterday a nice little kick and it was so nice as the doc on Friday tried to listen and couldn't find baby heartbeat I wasn't worried though to much of me in the way may be?

Im having awful trouble with my blood sugars they are getting really high, I have another GTT on Tuesday, but the doc cant just send me to see the diabetic doctor she has to write a letter :dohh: so it will be over two weeks before I have results or an appointment its madness. I'm worrying over the effects on the baby.


----------



## kelster823

> OHs present is me pushing our baby out of my vay-jay!!!

:rofl:

Never that IS an AWESOME Xmas present....

me 

I wanna have maybe a TEENY TINY bubba bump


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee:looks like we all have wonderful christmas wishes. now i'm praying we get them! :yipee:


----------



## kelster823

> Kel glad your sister is getting better I hope they can stop the getting sick and headaches now. did she bang her head

Thanks Celtic.... :hugs: nope she didn't bang her head.... just a blood vessel bursted - he said it could of been anything that made it happen.....

you take care of that sugar- I dont want to see you with gestantional diabetes there young lady....



> looks like we all have wonderful christmas wishes. now i'm praying we get them

 I hope so too hunny :hugs:


----------



## SBB

I hope you get a little Xmas bump too kell! Infact I hope EVERYONE does! 

Celtic that's a horrid dream :( I had a horrible one about my sister the other night and I was trying to save her and woke up screaming! Then obviously still half asleep I looked at Danny for comfort - but he looked like this evil fawn (like in narnia!) peering over the covers all evil!! WTF?! I couldn't get back to sleep for ages and kept thinking about it all the next day... :wacko: 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kel Im afriad I will not escape it, Ive had it on all my children and needed insulin twice 5 injections a day, I needed insulin at 24 weeks last time so I think it will be earlier this time, I dont want to go for a long time with high sugars becuase it does effect the baby and he or she may get to big and I am very big already for 15 weeks LOL :haha: so just getting them to listen now is hard work,Im at a new hospital and they do not have my history so are expecting it to kick in later when I know its now :dohh: I know my body LOL 
if they keep going on this way, IM going back to my old hospital I do not care DH worried about the cost I think our baby is more important, Im palying it by ear at the mo 

enough moaning from me :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> I hope you get a little Xmas bump too kell! Infact I hope EVERYONE does!
> 
> Celtic that's a horrid dream :( I had a horrible one about my sister the other night and I was trying to save her and woke up screaming! Then obviously still half asleep I looked at Danny for comfort - but he looked like this evil fawn (like in narnia!) peering over the covers all evil!! WTF?! I couldn't get back to sleep for ages and kept thinking about it all the next day... :wacko:
> 
> X x x

Thats how I felt I nealry killed my self getting out of the bed to check on him, the thing is he love running around in his pants he is a monkey! in my dream it was early morning and he was in his pants and passed out, so when I checked on him he had taken his PJ's off and was just in his pants I sobbed I kept checking him all the next day awful 
I hate those dreams


----------



## nevertogether

celtic honey. i hope everything turns out just fine. glad to hear you are aware of exactly what to do this time around to make sure that :baby: is born nice and healthy. i'm confident you will make your new hospital listen! 

my hormones are so loopy. i want to cry all the time. i think my job is getting to me honestly. i don't look forward to work anymore, i dread it. and now i can cry at the drop of a hat!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> celtic honey. i hope everything turns out just fine. glad to hear you are aware of exactly what to do this time around to make sure that :baby: is born nice and healthy. i'm confident you will make your new hospital listen!
> 
> my hormones are so loopy. i want to cry all the time. i think my job is getting to me honestly. i don't look forward to work anymore, i dread it. and now i can cry at the drop of a hat!

I hate when you feel like that about work :hugs: you sound like you are ready for a change hun. :hugs:

PS I will stamp and shout if they dont listen, I know what can happen when suagrs are to high my poor 4 year old was very sick when he was born he was on a drip for two days as his sugars kept dropping, I only got him back and he was addmited to intensive care again for a few day's hmm guess that dream shows I still worry about him!


----------



## SBB

How come they're so high Celtic? Is it out of your control? Sorry I don't actually understand it to be honest... 

Never :hugs: as usual I wish I could say something to make it better... I guess the army just isn't one of those jobs you can just leave and find another job... Just hope it gets better :hugs:

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

we always joke at work that we are putting in our two weeks notice :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> How come they're so high Celtic? Is it out of your control? Sorry I don't actually understand it to be honest...
> 
> Never :hugs: as usual I wish I could say something to make it better... I guess the army just isn't one of those jobs you can just leave and find another job... Just hope it gets better :hugs:
> 
> X x x

I think becuase I was borderline diabetic to start with, its kicked in all ready my GP had me checking my blood sugars and I was on the diet all ready, so when I started to get levels above what you should get in pregnancy (should be 5 or below fasting and 7 or below post meals an hour after you finish eating) mine are 5.6 up wards fasting and from 7.5 to 11.4 after meals I have sugar and ketones in my urine all ready and Ive been losing weight the last few weeks cant blame MS any more :) 
Because I was on insulin so early last time I expect I will need insulin again very soon. it does tend to get earlier each time.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> we always joke at work that we are putting in our two weeks notice :haha:

Do you have to buy your self out of your contract, or can you just leave?


----------



## nevertogether

i wish! i think you can buy yourself out of the contract, but i would have to win the lotto to be able to afford that. if i get pregnant, i can chapter out, but my body isn't cooperating with that one too well.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> i wish! i think you can buy yourself out of the contract, but i would have to win the lotto to be able to afford that. if i get pregnant, i can chapter out, but my body isn't cooperating with that one too well.

Yea I know its expensive, a friend of my DH used to work the Air rescue around Ireland, they bought him out of his contract to go full time with them. cost 10,000 I think! madness! 

You will get that BFP soon dont you worry :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Ok I have just read through about 14 pages to catch up lol!!!

How is everyone???

Welshie...I don't seem to post much on here but am always reading to see how everyone is doing. You guys are such a nice welcoming group its lovely to hear what everyone is up to.

AFM I think I may be leading up to 'ov'...I normally have really long cycles but am on cd13 and have sore boobs (always a sign of ov for me) cp - really high and getting soft, cm very watering and starting to get stretchy...fingers crossed I ov this week. If I do I will ask for a test date to be put on the front page!


----------



## SBB

Celtic I hope your docs start to take you seriously... 

Yazzy fingers crossed for early ov! 

Never we're all hoping for your bfp soon so you can get out of there! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

well Celtic- I HOPE they monitor you very closely due to your previous history

Yazzy-- YAY you too.. I hope you O babe.... wow we can have a bunch of us in here in the TWW!!!!!

Never- :hugs: lets get you chaptered out.. 

so I texted my sis this morning to see how she is- they moved her to a regular room last nite- so she is out of ICU but she said today is not a good day,,,,,, again really bad headache and throwing up again..... this is very concerning to me.. WHY, if the bleed has stopped, is she STILL with a headache and throwing up


----------



## nevertogether

how horrible kel :hugs: i'm glad she has moved to a different room, but i'm with you. still concerned. there has got to be something else causing this. i would be worried as well. i hope it gets figured out very very soon!


----------



## kelster823

I just hope this is not something more underlining.. and they just haven't seen it yet.... but I trust- she is at a GREAT GREAT hospital----


----------



## Linny

Oh Kel i'm sorry your sis is not feeling well again, I hope the docs are keeping a close eye on things!! WAHOOOOO to the cross hairs though babe.......TWW for you my girl :D

SBB, I really hope your house goes through and you manage to get your dream home. That would make xmas extra special :hugs:

Awww never, Ive had so many of those cheating dreams, especially when I first found out I was pregnant. I kept catching him cheat and then he would say I'd have to get an abortion and awful things like that!! I used to wake up not knowing whether to smack him or cuddle him :haha: Sounds like work is playing a massive part in feeling stressed, poor hun :hugs: I hope things improve :)

Welshie....WAHOOOOOO :yipee: :yipee: I see the cross hairs again! Wow you and Kel on your way to a :bfp: (I hope!!) :hugs: :hugs: The eyebrow dream made me chuckle :D

Dandy....come on eggy, get yourself released RIGHT NOW!!!! There, hopefully it has listened to me :D


----------



## SBB

Kel I hope it's not anything else... Perhaps it's just a reaction to the trauma? 

Hey linny :wave: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Kel I hope it's not anything else... Perhaps it's just a reaction to the trauma?
> 
> Hey linny :wave:
> 
> X x x

Suz- my mom said she could still get the headaches until the blood is gone but the doctors are concerned about the throwing up- that they don't like :(


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

I hope yoru sis pulls thru real soon Kel.

Welshie, i had to LOL when i saw the new name! Loving it though! 
oh, can you put me down to test Oct. 20? I'm gonna try not to test until AF is late this time and its due the 19th. DH birthday is the 21st, hope i can give him the most awesome birthday present ever.....a bfp!


----------



## CelticNiamh

AJ that would be so cool FX come on October:happydance:

Kel getting sick is not good, may be the blood is putting pressure on something and causing the vomiting, would there be any swelling from the burst vessel that would may be, be the cause of it, hopefully it will all heal and she will feel better soon :hugs:

SBB,Kel I will keep at them and at them, if they don't listen then I guess its a fight with DH as I'm going to make the hour journey to the coombe maternity hospital and see them they know my history.

Yazzy hope this is OV for you :thumbup:


----------



## yazzy

Kel - really wishing your sister a speedy recovery. I ccan't imagine how you must all be feeling at the moment.

AJ - fingers crossed this is the month for you and you give your OH the best present ever!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies...not to much time today as brad is all about watching football!!!!

kel congrats on getting into the tww...your temps are looking fab....kinda like you pg cycle....

dandy - I hope you ov soon!

never - those cheating dreams are horrible! I have had them also and they just make the entire day rough.


afm - I am kinda concerned as it seems I have not oved yet this month...though I am not trying the only thing I had going for me were my spot on cycles...I am on cd 18 with no Ov now and have never oved after cd17....Maybe all the working out I have been doing and the dieting or the epo????? Anyone have any advice on this?


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, just been trying to catch up so sorry if I miss something....hello everyone :hi:

Just wanted to see how people are doing...:flower:

Never sorry about your job, hope you get your BFP soon so you can get out! :thumbup:

Kell hope your sis is ok! :hugs:

Hi everyone else! I am not on much at the mo as I am feeling quite sick, good sign I hope! Scan in a week and a half, pretty terrified....:wacko:
:dust:


----------



## WelshRose

Can't believe the below post ended up on here 3times....Welshie is obviously feeling a lil impatient this evening.....grrr to unplanned downtime:lol:


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Peeps:wave:

Kel....Super Huge :hugs::hugs: babe....hope she gets better soon and the docs get to the bottom of it:hugs:

Lucy...big :hugs: and sticky :dust: for that scan...keep thinking positive sweets...and yep the sickness has to be a good sign....hope it's not too bad thou:hugs:

Celtic...I can't believe you're 15wks already sweets:shock: And as the other girls have said defo get onto them....they need to credit you with some respect for knowing your body especially as this isn't the first time you've been thru it:hugs:

AJ....I will defo add you for the 20th babe....C'mon Stork...Mr AJ needs a bfp birthday present...nothing else will do:trouble::winkwink:

Yazzy....:yipee: glad you stopped by sweets....can't wait to add that testing date:winkwink:...Welshie is never happier than when the list is full:rofl: Have you been to any shows recently? My MIL is off to one in a fortnight in Builth Wells and is then going to the one in Derby for Pup of the year....she's anxiously excited bless her:lol:

TTC....Well we have had a thread name change sweets....Never's witch has gone wonky...you're ovaries....all in the name of wonkiness with us other wonky girls:winkwink: Seriously thou too much exercise can definately impact on your ovulation just as too little is supposed to...maybe that is my problem:dohh::winkwink: As for dieting babe I'm sure I've read that the optimum bmi for fertility for a woman is 24...don't know if that helps sweets. Hope you manage to fire that lil eggy soon:hugs:

Linny...It made me chuckle remembering it to sweets....at the time I remember looking in the mirror absolutely:shock:horrified!:rofl: Has Little Little been wriggling much today?

:hug:


----------



## WelshRose

Ooooops another repost:dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

kel - your dallas team finally pulled one out!


----------



## nevertogether

i almost *dieeddddddd* without the message board last night. eek. 

hope everyone is doing OK! :wave: 

welshie - yes, my period is super wonky! :shock: can't wait for my doctor's appointment.

ttc - exercise definitely can throw it off. especially if you do a lot at once and your body isn't used to it. i've been exercising at least three times a week for almost two years now so my body is used to it, but a lot of girls in training did have problems with lack of period, etc, due to the exercise and stress level. not me though. she was like clockwork!

both my football teams lost this weekend. had a 100% drug test this morning so had to go in at 0630 on my day off. ugh. dog has an upset stomach. it's just not a good week. 

kel - did you notice your o temps are lower than your v temps? i told you i was going to erase my previous temps this cycle and go v, but i definitely notice this. my o was 96.63 and my v was 97.58 :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

i almost *dieeddddddd* without the message board last night. eek. 

hope everyone is doing OK! :wave: 

welshie - yes, my period is super wonky! :shock: can't wait for my doctor's appointment.

ttc - exercise definitely can throw it off. especially if you do a lot at once and your body isn't used to it. i've been exercising at least three times a week for almost two years now so my body is used to it, but a lot of girls in training did have problems with lack of period, etc, due to the exercise and stress level. not me though. she was like clockwork!

both my football teams lost this weekend. had a 100% drug test this morning so had to go in at 0630 on my day off. ugh. dog has an upset stomach. it's just not a good week. 

i remembered a few of ya'll were asking what lemon balm was. "Today, we would use Melissa (Lemon Balm) for its anti-inflammatory, antiviral, relaxant and hypotensive properties. It is used for viral infections especially herpes simplex. It is also used for depression, anxiety and insomnia. Melissa tends to bring out the gentle characteristics of people. It is calming and uplifting and balances emotions. It removes emotional blocks and instills a positive outlook on life. It also helps to regulate the menstrual cycle and promote fertility. Melissa is an effective remedy for wasp and bee stings. It vibrates at a particularly high frequency. As a spiritual conduit, it is a precious gift of the heavens. For emotional healing, it is used to encourage strength, revitalization, gentleness, peace, and cheerfulness."

kel - did you notice your o temps are lower than your v temps? i told you i was going to erase my previous temps this cycle and go v, but i definitely notice this. my o was 96.63 and my v was 97.58 :shrug:


----------



## xcharx

Morning laides :hi:
gosh Youve been busy! Had a hetic weekend, ive tried to catch up but ive forgotten everything :( 

nothing new with me!!! Af should be any day now :) Hehe... 
I do chart ladies but ive got it all written down ;) im gna use FF for my next cycle, so then You can stalk me Haha!! 

7 days until ma holiday :D Ahh cant wait to actually relax... Have a few drinks & spend time with my partner ;) 
hope your all well! BIG HUGS TO YOU ALL X


----------



## xcharx

Morning laides :hi:
gosh Youve been busy! Had a hetic weekend, ive tried to catch up but ive forgotten everything :( 

nothing new with me!!! Af should be any day now :) Hehe... 
I do chart ladies but ive got it all written down ;) im gna use FF for my next cycle, so then You can stalk me Haha!! 

7 days until ma holiday :D Ahh cant wait to actually relax... Have a few drinks & spend time with my partner ;) 
hope your all well! BIG HUGS TO YOU ALL X


----------



## WelshRose

Morning everyone:wave:
I'm glad that I'm not the only one that had their msgs reposted multiple times:dohh::rofl:

I completely agree Never....No BnB....makes for a long evening:cry:
I have no idea hun about how O and V temps compare but what was yesterday's O temp? Wasn't it 96.2 or 97.2....????

Char....whoop whoop...for a relaxing holiday.....very envious babe.....sun, pool, ipod, good book.....maybe DH and DS IF they can keep the feeling of tranquility....sounds like heaven:winkwink:

Kel....I shall be stalking those temps as soon as....:winkwink: Have you heard anymore on your Sis? Hope she's doing ok and they are looking after her:hugs:

Morning Dandy sweets....I see you down the bottom....we're probably typing at the same time....I'm gonna go and take a peak at those temps now:hugs:

Right then peeps...Have a good day...I'm off to fill my Pickle up with breakfast before he goes to school....catch ya later:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Never...that Lemon Balm sounds fab for all it's calming properties....how are you finding it?:hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Wow wonder what happened yesterday with BNB LOL 

WelshRose:hi: I cant wait till I get to 20 weeks :haha:

How is every one this morning:flower:


----------



## WelshRose

I'm sure honey...I think it always goes a lot faster to other people:lol:
My SIL is 25wks now and it still only feels like yesterday that she told me when she was only 4wks....now there's only 15 left:shock::lol:
How are you feeling sweets?


----------



## CelticNiamh

WelshRose said:


> I'm sure honey...I think it always goes a lot faster to other people:lol:
> My SIL is 25wks now and it still only feels like yesterday that she told me when she was only 4wks....now there's only 15 left:shock::lol:
> How are you feeling sweets?

Im hungry LOL and wondering what I can eat that wont shoot up my sugars LOL Im good hun feeling better now MS is gone enjoying my growing belly and hoping I feel more movement so I know all is ok in there :happydance::flower:
I think when you get to 27 weeks it starts to fly in!


----------



## WelshRose

Glad all the sickness has gone away babe:hugs: Hmmm what to eat that wont effect your sugars???
I think you're definately right about after 27wks....I flew all the way to 30+4 with Callum:dohh: It sounds crazy but I can't help but look at people after I know they have gone past that point with so much curiosity as to what it's like....Next time maybe:dohh::winkwink::lol:


----------



## CelticNiamh

WelshRose said:


> Glad all the sickness has gone away babe:hugs: Hmmm what to eat that wont effect your sugars???
> I think you're definately right about after 27wks....I flew all the way to 30+4 with Callum:dohh: It sounds crazy but I can't help but look at people after I know they have gone past that point with so much curiosity as to what it's like....Next time maybe:dohh::winkwink::lol:

whoo hoo can get back on LOL 
I had weetabix and a few mouthfulls out of a cup of tea and they were 10.5 so wont be having them again! :dohh:

What happened did he just decide he wanted to come early :flower:


----------



## SBB

Stop saying after 27 weeks it flies - I'm not ready!!!! 

God I can't imagine giving birth in just 3 weeks either welshie :dohh: 

Although I am ready to meet my little boy! But too scary just yet, we don't have everything! 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Stop saying after 27 weeks it flies - I'm not ready!!!!
> 
> God I can't imagine giving birth in just 3 weeks either welshie :dohh:
> 
> Although I am ready to meet my little boy! But too scary just yet, we don't have everything!
> 
> X x x

LOL well it flies on till about 36 weeks then can drag if your really uncomfortable your up 100 times a night to use the loo and all i can say is pillows and more pillows to get comfy in bed.:flower:

on my DS3 he made an attempt to come early at 32 weeks I was admitted and given steroids for his lungs, but he changed his mind but he came supper quick at 39 weeks! my doc told me if I went in to labour at home to get in as quick as I could as labour would be very quick it was compared to my fist two only 2 hours!


----------



## dandybrush

lindseyanne said:


> really wish i coulld join you ladies getting exited about ov etc:cry:

:cry: me toooooo, my cycle is just playing with me :shrug: 




nevertogether said:


> don't feel bad if you can't see the evap :haha: this took me forever to do and i don't have a digital camera just my iphone. :shrug: don't really expect you to see what i see. :wacko:

sorry never i couldnt see anything :shrug: :hugs: 



lindseyanne said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> well, thank you lindsey, i don't feel completely crazy now :haha: i hope you get something figured out very soon honey. :hugs:
> 
> thank you me too so i can join you ladies :haha: i just want af now more then anythingClick to expand...

i want to Ov :grr: just happen already!! or dont!! but stop confusing me :wacko:



yazzy said:


> Ok I have just read through about 14 pages to catch up lol!!!
> 
> How is everyone???
> 
> Welshie...I don't seem to post much on here but am always reading to see how everyone is doing. You guys are such a nice welcoming group its lovely to hear what everyone is up to.
> 
> AFM I think I may be leading up to 'ov'...I normally have really long cycles but am on cd13 and have sore boobs (always a sign of ov for me) cp - really high and getting soft, cm very watering and starting to get stretchy...fingers crossed I ov this week. If I do I will ask for a test date to be put on the front page!

golly i had to read heaps of pages, the site was down all morning, so i couldnt come on :dohh: then i was out all arvo so i missed you all :dohh:

gosh yazzy hope you are about to Ov...and me :dohh:



Linny said:


> Oh Kel i'm sorry your sis is not feeling well again, I hope the docs are keeping a close eye on things!! WAHOOOOO to the cross hairs though babe.......TWW for you my girl :D
> 
> Dandy....come on eggy, get yourself released RIGHT NOW!!!! There, hopefully it has listened to me :D

thanx...its not cooperating, not feeling any cramps or good cm atm :dohh: i think its a fake Ov...:cry:



WelshRose said:


> Morning everyone:wave:
> I'm glad that I'm not the only one that had their msgs reposted multiple times:dohh::rofl:
> 
> I completely agree Never....No BnB....makes for a long evening:cry:
> I have no idea hun about how O and V temps compare but what was yesterday's O temp? Wasn't it 96.2 or 97.2....????
> 
> Char....whoop whoop...for a relaxing holiday.....very envious babe.....sun, pool, ipod, good book.....maybe DH and DS IF they can keep the feeling of tranquility....sounds like heaven:winkwink:
> 
> Kel....I shall be stalking those temps as soon as....:winkwink: Have you heard anymore on your Sis? Hope she's doing ok and they are looking after her:hugs:
> 
> Morning Dandy sweets....I see you down the bottom....we're probably typing at the same time....I'm gonna go and take a peak at those temps now:hugs:
> 
> :

hey welshie, i been sitting on all day, but unable to use it it kept coming up as it was down or something :dohh: 

hope you all had a good day, as you can tell, no temp rise for me yet :cry: running out of hope fast


----------



## sparkle05

Hello everyone :hugs:

Sorry i have not been here all weekend. DH phoned me Friday afternoon told me to pack the kids up as he had booked a last minute caravan in Devon for the weekend :happydance: so that's where we have been :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well. I think it may take me some time to catch up with you all there are so many pages :dohh:

KELSTER, how is your sister ? Hoping she is well, have had you in my thoughts :hugs::hugs:

Only 2 more sleeps ladies until my gender scan. To say im excited is an understatement. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Catch you all later :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Wow Celtic I hope mine is just 2 hours!! I feel it might be more like 2 days! :haha: 
Not looking forward to weeing even more, last night I was up about 7 times! 

Dandy sorry it doesn't seem like you've ov'd :( :hugs:

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Wow Celtic I hope mine is just 2 hours!! I feel it might be more like 2 days! :haha:
> Not looking forward to weeing even more, last night I was up about 7 times!
> 
> Dandy sorry it doesn't seem like you've ov'd :( :hugs:
> 
> X x x

yep no time for any pain relief only gas and air very intense, but I was on such a high after I had him all the pain went, I was amazed how well I felt 2 hours later as well compared to my fist two! well they were hard as first was a emergency c section and second a VBAC and he was huge! 
Im going to get one of those balls to bounce on nearer my due date Ive heard great reviews on how it helps get baby in best position and get labour moveing:flower:


Dandy my heart goes out to you :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys...not feeling to positive atm

what i think is happening is if my nipples really are sore (and its not just in my head) im thinking im having an anovulatory cycle, which means AF is on the way... or its gonna bypass that and just go on to the next cycle :shrug: but i really think Ov didnt happen and wont happen for me any time soon :cry:


----------



## SBB

That ball sounds good I'll look into that! My friend just had her 1st baby, 2 hours, no time for pain relief either! 

Hey sparkle :wave: woohoo for the gender scan!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Dandy your body can gear up and fail, but then have another go... So maybe in a couple of days it will try again.. Fingers crossed :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning

:( I had a big dip............. I am sooooooooooooo not liking that.. my temps better go up...

and the funny thing last nite was the first nite, since last week, we had the fans in the windows--- hmm now this makes me wonder..:lol: I just hope for a rise tomorrow- BUT tomorrow is my Wednesday- yip yip going into the office tomorrow instead

Sis- is ok...she had an emegency scan last nite due to swelling in her brain- but all came back ok- no more bleeding- it could be from the meds they are giving her.....

CRAP I forget what everyone said....so for now I'll just :hi:


----------



## dandybrush

you mean another 2 months sbb :dohh: 

:wave: kel glad your sister is doing good

yay for the gender scan sparkle :happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Peeps....

Kel...Glad the scan went ok for your sis hun:hugs: We are the dipster sisters:winkwink: Really wasn't expecting that reading this morning and there were no changes to the routine either....no fans, no windows etc...:shrug:

Sparkle....:wohoo::wohoo: 2 more sleeps to go!:happydance::happydance: Hope you had a fab weekend babe:hugs:

Celtic....yup....he was just in a rush to meet his mummy:winkwink:...they never found out why. I was going to sugest weetabix this morning:dohh: Would something like boiled egg and soldiers be better....or beans on toast? I guess a lot of fruit doesn't help either:dohh:

Dandy....I don't know what to say sweets...except I've been there and know how bloody frustrating it is....hope you get some answers soon hun:hugs::hugs:

SBB....My friend has the same edd as you hun and she has only just in the last week started buying bits and pieces....don't fret:hugs:

Hey to everyone else:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> We are the dipster sisters

holy crap we are Lisa.. LOL LOL LOL I can actually feel the cold air coming from my bedroom across the hall......

Dandy- don't give up............. 

Spark- gendre scan SWEET

:hi: Suz and Celtic---

Suz he will be here SOONER then you know it... :rofl:

Never-- YEAH YEAY YEAH My Boys won yesterday- you did ask about V temps higher then O.. oh yep they sure are at least .2 more

sorry bout your Bronco's hee hee hee hee


----------



## CelticNiamh

WelshRose said:



> Hey Peeps....
> 
> Kel...Glad the scan went ok for your sis hun:hugs: We are the dipster sisters:winkwink: Really wasn't expecting that reading this morning and there were no changes to the routine either....no fans, no windows etc...:shrug:
> 
> Sparkle....:wohoo::wohoo: 2 more sleeps to go!:happydance::happydance: Hope you had a fab weekend babe:hugs:
> 
> Celtic....yup....he was just in a rush to meet his mummy:winkwink:...they never found out why. I was going to sugest weetabix this morning:dohh: Would something like boiled egg and soldiers be better....or beans on toast? I guess a lot of fruit doesn't help either:dohh:
> 
> Dandy....I don't know what to say sweets...except I've been there and know how bloody frustrating it is....hope you get some answers soon hun:hugs::hugs:
> 
> SBB....My friend has the same edd as you hun and she has only just in the last week started buying bits and pieces....don't fret:hugs:
> 
> Hey to everyone else:hugs:

he must of been ready :thumbup: egg would be good might try that ! beans are bad full of sugar boo hoo hehehe Dh was saying what the hell are you going to eat just toast! looks like it. ah well I will get there :thumbup:

SBB Im not planning on buying any thing till Im way futher on and Im waiting on till after christmas to get the big things, Im hoping we can move to a biger house as well. 

Dandy grrr that so cruel I hope OV happens soon for you :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Kel...At least you have an idea what caused your dip hun....you'll have to tell Jeff he's gonna have to cook it the next few nights we don't need no dips to be worrying about:winkwink::rofl:

I just looked at my chart in degrees F....I can't equate those temps at all but it looks even more dramatic:shock: I was really expecting this month to be making the same shape as the purple line on the comparison chart as that's the other cycle when I took norethisterone....but:shrug:
I'm having some wicked cramps at the mo...kinda feels like AF cramps:dohh: We shall wait and see what the wonky one will do next:lol:


----------



## kelster823

dammit I was gonna change mine to C for you too look at and now FF is down.. WTH is going on with all these sites???

ok ok ok it is back up


----------



## WelshRose

Kel...I just peeked at in C....when was the last time that you had the fans on etc?

Have a peek at mine in F:lol:


----------



## SBB

Your dips are fine ladies :D 

Kell your coverline is too high... that's why the dip looks HUGE! It's actually not that bad I don't think... Your March and April cycles have 97.2 temps that don't go below coverline :shrugs: Either that or you DID ov earlier and temps didn't show it, and it's ID!! That may be a bit far fetched though :haha: 

Welshie I can't explain yours! :haha: but hope it's not witch pains :( 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl: That's quite alright babe....I've given up trying to fathom it all:lol:
I'm not putting too much hope in this cycle as the plan was to bring on the witch....if we get a :bfp: then obviously that would be amazing:thumbup: I just wonder how much the norethisterone is effecting my temp....all these highs could just be the med talking and not a fired eggy at all:dohh:


----------



## kelster823

Lisa- last time babe was last Tuesday--- Wednesday the central air came on so it was a steady norm temp in the house....

Suz- you are always so UP babe... LOL just remember my March and April temps were done orally- and I am no longer doing it that way and V temps are higher... I just don;t like the steady curve I got going on.... 

but AHHHHHHHH I know I O.. I KNOW I did.... thr CM is way way way to creamy


----------



## WelshRose

I'm sure I've read somewhere Kel that progesterone naturally dips at around 3/4dpo anyway....or was it another slight oestrogen surge that causes temps to dip....I dunno but I'm sure one of them is doing it's thing....Have everything crossed for bedazzlement going on in ur tum:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

thanks hun.... I hope so too... 

of course Jeff is ALL over me about relaxing and staying calm.. it's been kinda hard not too with my sister's situtation and now my best friend, last nite, texted me that they were rushing their dog to the Vet.. Tara trully thinks Mattie has some bad going on... and Mattie is only 8 years old.... Black Lab.. I will be HEARTBROKEN if there is something wrong


----------



## dandybrush

oh no!! hope the pup is ok :( 8 is so young


----------



## kelster823

I hope so too Dandy...

your temps for Sunday did you take then later or earlier then norm?

because if you took them later I bet they were lower and you have a bit of a rise for Monday.. I BET you O'd on Sunday...


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: morning again ladies.


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, its great to be back! Question for you guys, if we BD every other day and I ov on cd14, should we BD on cd 12,14 and 16 or cd13,15 and 17?

I guess wat I'm asking is if its better to BD the day of ov or the day before and after.


----------



## kelster823

Hi Never :hi:

ok so I looked at the chart gallery on FF and I saw some charts that had pretty good temp dips round this time but yet still go PG.... just gotta waut til tomorrow's temps.. :)


----------



## nevertogether

i think CD13,15, and 17 is the best


----------



## SBB

AJThomas said:


> Hey ladies, its great to be back! Question for you guys, if we BD every other day and I ov on cd14, should we BD on cd 12,14 and 16 or cd13,15 and 17?
> 
> I guess wat I'm asking is if its better to BD the day of ov or the day before and after.

I looked at some research on this, and the *BEST* time is 2 days before... 

Ho about doing the SMEP plan? Every other day from CD8 then every day after +opk? 

x x x


----------



## AJThomas

I don't do opks but the ewcm usually comes in at about cd 12 until the 15th or 16th. So every other day until cd 12 an then every day from cd 12 to say, 17?


----------



## ttcbaby117

mornign ladies!

well still no ov for me...I am cd19...I just dont understand it. I took a break from exercising b/c of my surgery and have only been runnign on the treadmill for 2 weeks...can that really delay ovulation for me this far! I know I sound like I am whinining but seriously this was the only thing that I could count on...ya know...I knew everything else was all messed up b/c of the fibroids .....anyway, I hope the surgery didnt do anything to my ovaries!


----------



## SBB

AJThomas said:


> I don't do opks but the ewcm usually comes in at about cd 12 until the 15th or 16th. So every other day until cd 12 an then every day from cd 12 to say, 17?

That sounds like a good plan! 

TTC sorry Hun I don't know what could be delaying it :( I hope it happens soon :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i'm liking the plan too AJ!

ttc - i hope you o soon honey :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Good evening ladies :hugs::hugs:

This is to all the cycles that are messing my maca friends around. What is your problem :growlmad:, who decided that you should call all the shots. I am very cross that you see fit to give my friends the run around by turning up late, announced or not at all. Its rude and very considerate :growlmad:. If you were a person we would not allow you to cause such havoc on the boards. Now you listen up and you listen up good cycles. Get on with OV or let the witch come and then sod off back to the deepest darkest hole you can find and leave my maca friends alone to grow some maca babies. 
I am not normally a rude person but these ladies are my friends and i cant allow you to go on treating them so disrespectfully. You have been warned cycles. Now pull your socks up and get on :growlmad:

Right ladies i have no way of helping you work out temps and other things that i don't understand so i thought i would do what I'm good at and give your cycles a bloody good ticking off. Here's hoping they listen :hugs: :hugs: and you all get your :bfp: very soon :hugs:

CELTIC, I just saw your post about giving birth in 2hrs. I also had my last one super quick. 1hr 40 minutes from the very first contraction to the last push. To say that i am worried this time would be an understatement. I just managed to get through the doors of the hospital and grab the gas and air before she flew out. I really don't know what i would of done without the small amount of gas and air that i did have. I was due for a home birth but the midwife refused to come out to me as i had only been labouring a short while, she told me to go and have a bath and ring her back when things got going :dohh: I knew i didn't have time for all that as i could already feel her coming down. DH rushed me to the hospital. I'm just glad it was early hours of the morning and not rush hour traffic as we would never of made it :dohh:

Hope you are all enjoying your evening :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

LOL! You let those cycles know Sparkle!! That midwife was crazy, didnt she think you know your body and have some idea of whats happening especially since you had 2 kids already?

Never and SBB i may just do every 36 hours to make it easier, i think the book What to Expect When You're Expecting says if DH doesn't have any sperm problems every 36 hours is fine so i'll probably do that.

Oh booger, i know there was something else and i cant remember......oh right! All you preggy ladies should check out the Dunstan Baby Language thing, its really interesting but too expensive if you ask me so i just downloaded it:blush:


----------



## nevertogether

we are exact same cycle day aj :shock:

sparkle - thank you so much! :rofl: i hope that my cycle listened to you and will get in line! :gun:


----------



## nevertogether

so i just looked at my signature and realized how many of my ttc buddies are preggo... :cry:


----------



## WelshRose

Hi AJ....and everyone else:hugs:

That Dunstan Baby Language is amazing:shock:.....Well done for finding that Hun:thumbup:
I just watched a video on youtube...hope this link works:lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ehv5m9gnu0


----------



## AJThomas

Ya it is pretty awesome Welshie! I think it would especially be helpful to first time moms.

@Never: Yay! I have a cycle buddy! I think my cycles are a lil shorter than yours though for the past few months, i ov cd14 and AF comes CD29 so i have 28 day cycles, yours are 29-31 days right?


----------



## nevertogether

well, when i started charting it was 30 days, but it has ranged from 30-34 since march. so yes, a little longer.


----------



## AJThomas

Can't believe I'm saying this but after thinking about it, its probably for the best that I'm not preggy yet, DH and I have been able to deal with so much debt an stuff while we wait, having a baby would have set that back quite a bit. Now things will be a lot easier when we do have a baby and we'll even be able to have a new car by then. 

Of course we wouldn't have minded being set back for our baby, it would be so worth it but I guess this is more convenient and better for all in the long run.


----------



## AJThomas

Oops, double post.


----------



## kelster823

UGH I don't know what to do

I found out today that my sister has Meningitis- I am waiting to find out from my mom what kind she has..... because if I am PG I do NOT want to catch that


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> I hope so too Dandy...
> 
> your temps for Sunday did you take then later or earlier then norm?
> 
> because if you took them later I bet they were lower and you have a bit of a rise for Monday.. I BET you O'd on Sunday...

my sunday temp was taken at the normal time, its white cause i kept waking up during the night

also my temp today was 20 mins early, and i have changed my waterbed temp to colder, so im not holding much hope on todays temp


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle05 said:


> Good evening ladies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> This is to all the cycles that are messing my maca friends around. What is your problem :growlmad:, who decided that you should call all the shots. I am very cross that you see fit to give my friends the run around by turning up late, announced or not at all. Its rude and very considerate :growlmad:. If you were a person we would not allow you to cause such havoc on the boards. Now you listen up and you listen up good cycles. Get on with OV or let the witch come and then sod off back to the deepest darkest hole you can find and leave my maca friends alone to grow some maca babies.
> I am not normally a rude person but these ladies are my friends and i cant allow you to go on treating them so disrespectfully. You have been warned cycles. Now pull your socks up and get on :growlmad:
> 
> Right ladies i have no way of helping you work out temps and other things that i don't understand so i thought i would do what I'm good at and give your cycles a bloody good ticking off. Here's hoping they listen :hugs: :hugs: and you all get your :bfp: very soon :hugs:
> 
> Hope you are all enjoying your evening :hugs::hugs:

:rofl: :argh: sparkle you scared me!! hope it worked for my cycle too :haha: 



kelster823 said:


> UGH I don't know what to do
> 
> I found out today that my sister has Meningitis- I am waiting to find out from my mom what kind she has..... because if I am PG I do NOT want to catch that

oh no, maybe it would be best if you saw her from a distance for a bit :shrug: hope you havent caught anything :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

oh and we didnt end up :sex: last night...were both to tired :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

HA DANDY I TOLD YOU

Look at that temp SPIKE........................

sweet :dance: million bucks you get PG before me :winkwink:

I doubled checked and she does NOT havr the type that is contagious, if that were the case we would ALL be in big trouble from being around her the last couple of days AND she would be in quaritine-- she is in a room with someone else


----------



## AJThomas

Wow Dandy that is a big spike!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies just got in been in london all day hate it but finaly have my passport i had a tiny lil bit of blood earlyer and have been havign the worst pains ever today making me feel sick so its either ov or af im sure its defo one of them finaly


----------



## kelster823

YA KNOW IF ONE THINGS HAPPENS EVERYTHING HAPPENS


my frigin car just BLEW UP................


----------



## nevertogether

kel - so sorry honey :hugs: when it rains it pours...

dandy - i'm with kel. i think o happened!

glad to hear one or the other is on the way linds!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Ya that's great Lindsay!

Its official, we all have wacky cycles, why am I still spotting a bit at 7 days post! Its not supposed to pass 5 days darn it!


----------



## kelster823

I just wanna cry..............

and I so do NOT need this extra stress


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

AJ - i can't get mine to last longer than three days most of the time and i only bleed for one of those days. the last two are spotting. :shrug:


----------



## AJThomas

Awww Kel, sorry things are so rough for you right now,I hope u feel better real soon. 

Never, I'm gonna have to discipline myself an take charge of my body, I kno I need exercise an I need to gain weight, my bmi is too low which may be contributing to my not getting preggy, I eat too irregularly, really need to put myself on a strict, disciplined regime. 

I used to swim in the sea every other morning a while back and my cycles cut down to 3 days religiously, as soon as I stopped swimming tho it went back to 5 an now it wants to go even longer, I'm not gonna just sit back and take it!


----------



## nevertogether

we are a lot alike AJ. i usually manage to eat once or twice a day, and i can never eat full meals because i get full so quickly. i'm only 10 pounds from actually being classified underweight in the army. think we both better get our butts in gear!


----------



## dandybrush

damn kel :hugs: that sux about your car...my exhaust is collapsing on the inside...so im gonna have to get it replaced

stop getting excited, like i said the temp was taken early and my waterbed temperature has changed so i think its a fake spike :(


----------



## AJThomas

My bmi is like 16.5! I'm 24, 5'4 and weigh 96lbs, everyone thinks I've just hit puberty! At least 4 times people askes if I was DH daughter! Its pretty funny but so sad too, I HAVE to do something about it....starting today darn it!


----------



## dandybrush

i got home from work yesterday and my dog was in my neighbours yard he is 2 yrs old and has never before jumped the fence...im so peeved that he has now learned to and i just know next time he wants to play with the neighbours dog he will just pop on over am thinking about setting up an electric fence :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

Ok Dandy, we'll wait to see wat happens tomorro before we start jumping around for joy.

And wat a shocking experience that would be for ur dog!:haha:


----------



## dandybrush

my bmi is like 27 or something its borderline too high...so im exercising and trying to lose some kg...im wondering if that is what brought on a possible Ov early for me, however im finding it very hard to lose the kg, only lost 2, seems to be sitting around there atm


----------



## dandybrush

good thinking AJ :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

What kind of exercise are u doing Dandy?


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: good one AJ :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

AJ i just walk my dog really, do some jogging spurts (not fit enough for a long jog yet) and am relearning to ride a bike :haha: im a spa.stic atm :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

we cant afford a gym...plus i wouldnt go anyways :dohh: i like to walk, i walk for prob 40 mins to 1 hour when i go out sometimes longer


----------



## AJThomas

I love jogging cuz I used to jog wit my dad wen I was younger but I can't do it cuz I lose massive pounds an I need all of them! I need to lift weights an mayb do some walking or sprinting for cardio. DH needs to lose about 20 lbs so this should be good for both of us. 

See if you can stick to the jogging for even a month, even if u can't jog all the way walk in between for like a minute or two. When I got tired my dad would say 'walk from this lightpost to that one and then sprint between the next two' and we'd keep alternating like that.


----------



## nevertogether

i love running and you are right. the pounds disappear! my least favorite is push -ups. ugh

girls - i see one more post about a baby on facebook i might go nuts. i'm not lying when i say i have about 15-20 friends that just gave birth this year. so every post is a baby picture. the last one was my husband's best friend (who is deployed with him) posting less than a month until his son is born. they weren't even trying :(


----------



## AJThomas

I kno wat u mean Never, everywhere I look I see bump pics! Was talkin to a cousin of mine who is just awful, she has 4 kids an has tricked 2 or 3 men into thinking the babies were theirs to get money from them, long story but anyway, she isn't the greatest mom in the world obviously and she's like 'I don't kno why God made me so fertile so that I had so many of them'. I was thinking seriously, this is so not fair! One of the babies might even be for her brother in law.


----------



## nevertogether

:shock: that is horrible aj. i can't believe it. it makes me question a lot of things :cry: had to post this photo though. my friend stacy just had twin girls not that long ago. this picture was just way too much not too post.
 



Attached Files:







61765_116583895064849_110581772331728_119538_8086639_n.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dandybrush

that is a beautiful pic never

i know what you mean about pg pple being everywhere grrr my sis is now ttc (which you all know) a family friend with a little girl are talking about trying for another one, everywhere i go there are pg pple and babies in prams :(

i wanna be pg :(


----------



## dandybrush

i will try to jog more...:thumbup: however i get shin splints...so i have to stop :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

i've heard shin splints are the worst. a lot of people in the army complain of them. i've never had them myself.

we will get pregnant soon dandy. we've got to keep a good attitude to keep us going and we have each other. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AJThomas said:


> Ya that's great Lindsay!
> 
> Its official, we all have wacky cycles, why am I still spotting a bit at 7 days post! Its not supposed to pass 5 days darn it!

just been to the loo and my knickers are drenched soaking wet with ewcm its lituraly running out of me:wacko:


----------



## dandybrush

i wish it would run out of me lindsey :dohh: 

never you are right :hugs: we have a great bunch of friends on this thread, you are the best never :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

"must stay positive" that should be my new chant :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: i hope this is it for you lindsey. come on o! come on o! come on o! come on AF! come on AF! something....something.....!!!


----------



## dandybrush

yes lindsey this has to mean something!!


----------



## AJThomas

Double


----------



## AJThomas

Sounds promising Lindsey I hope this is O too!

And you're right Never we have each other which is AWESOME! You ladies keep me sane, so much better than paying a psychologist, lol!

Btw, love the pic Never!


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: isn't that the truth!


----------



## kelster823

WOW Lindsey that is great-- make sure you get PLENTY of :sex: in.......

Hey AJ :hi:

Never that photo is so cute

Dandy-- I am TELLIN' YA you O'd yesterday... you don't have to have EWCM to O.. I have never seen much really with me.. even the month I did get PG I never noticed any.... creamy is good too.....


ok soo it may only be a belt that fell off... I have no idea about cars- we have some coming to the house on Thursday to check it and fix it on Saturday then she is being traded in- she is headed to the car heaven- it is time.. she is 14 years old.... my poor car is TIRED.. LOL

oh YEAH Nickelback concert in 2 days


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: girls!!!

Too many posts to read. :haha: Buncha chatty cathy's! :hugs:

I hope you are well. My weekend went alright. Did some relaxing and such. Tried to clean out the closet with boxes and OH got a little peeved that I was lifting stuff :dohh: so now I wont do it anymore...im just stubborn and want things clean. :haha:

Nothing else really going on. US is wed and thats it.

Really missed you guys and hope you are all well. :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Kel- Looks like you had a dip today like I did at 4dpo!! This could be an EXECELLENT sign! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i hope that's it for kel :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Hey TnT-- you did????? was it a BIG ONE like mine????

glad you are feeling well sweetie

Never what the hell you still doing up?? :rofl: you are ALWAYS sleeping by now


----------



## dandybrush

kel...i think you are wrong...  i think my temps are just playing with you...and me :dohh: 

:wave: tnt glad you had a good weekend, how are you liking being pg so far??


----------



## nevertogether

:haha: you noticed :) bed time soon just watching the end of extreme makeover home edition. i don't go in until 0900 tomorrow. i usually have to wake up at 0500 so i'm staying up a little later.


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> :haha: you noticed :) bed time soon just watching the end of extreme makeover home edition. i don't go in until 0900 tomorrow. i usually have to wake up at 0500 so i'm staying up a little later.



:rofl: of course I did... you always log off right when I get finished up with work and it is my time to play :lol:



Dandy PMA only--- PMA--- or I will get SBB to slap ya :rofl:


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> Hey TnT-- you did????? was it a BIG ONE like mine????
> 
> glad you are feeling well sweetie
> 
> Never what the hell you still doing up?? :rofl: you are ALWAYS sleeping by now

Yes, it was a dip...and then 10DPO i had a dip. heres the link to my FF
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0

And I got my first BFP on 10dpo. Remember we all thought it was weird and I was thinking I was out. So hopefully we still see your temps rise over the next few days. When are you testing?


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> kel...i think you are wrong...  i think my temps are just playing with you...and me :dohh:
> 
> :wave: tnt glad you had a good weekend, how are you liking being pg so far??

:wave: Dandy!

Well its going pretty well so far. Not really sick at all and just naucious.(sp) I am taking prenecare vits with DHA in them and I "think" it may have some vit in them that helps with morning sickness. So IDK. :haha: Our first scan is Wed. I think then it will for sure SET in then. I had to buy this maternity waste band today...my pants still fit they are just tight and uncomfy. I just think im incapable of sucking it in...:haha: Just letting it all out now! :haha:

How are you doing hunni? :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

TntArs06 said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> Hey TnT-- you did????? was it a BIG ONE like mine????
> 
> glad you are feeling well sweetie
> 
> Never what the hell you still doing up?? :rofl: you are ALWAYS sleeping by now
> 
> Yes, it was a dip...and then 10DPO i had a dip. heres the link to my FF
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0
> 
> And I got my first BFP on 10dpo. Remember we all thought it was weird and I was thinking I was out. So hopefully we still see your temps rise over the next few days. When are you testing?Click to expand...



ahh poot you linked it to my chart :rofl:

yuo gotta go to the left side were it says sharing and then get the URL from your home page setup.. You'll see the URL at the top


like this

Your Charting Home Page Web Address: 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d0bf5 <~this is what you need to copy :)
Change URL || Add Password || Preview || Get Sharing Code/Buttons


Oh Testing Oct 10th but everyone should know me by now and I will test WAY earlier then that LOL


----------



## TntArs06

:haha: :haha: Oh man im so not here today apparently :haha:

Here it is

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## dandybrush

im kinda hopeful atm :dohh: wich is gonna make it even harder tomorrow when my temp drops :cry: but i was reading and after Ov your cervix drops and becomes firm again, now i didnt check it when i had the positive Ov test but for the last to days its been really low and firm, so if i was going to ov i have already and if you are right and i oved on sunday (the white out temp) then i might be in with a chance as we did :sex: the pm the night before and the am off that day...so maybe just maybe...


----------



## kelster823

TntArs06 said:


> :haha: :haha: Oh man im so not here today apparently :haha:
> 
> Here it is
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

thanks babe.. but that chart LOOKS AMAZING............ not like mine with a HUGE HUGE dip at 4DPO.. I am just so afraid to wake up tomorrow and see it go down again :( 

but on a good note... it will be at my normal time- I HOPE- lol not going in this week due to NO CAR...........


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> :haha: you noticed :) bed time soon just watching the end of extreme makeover home edition. i don't go in until 0900 tomorrow. i usually have to wake up at 0500 so i'm staying up a little later.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: of course I did... you always log off right when I get finished up with work and it is my time to play :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Dandy PMA only--- PMA--- or I will get SBB to slap ya :rofl:Click to expand...

um...whats PMA :shrug:


----------



## AJThomas

oooooh fx'd for you Dandy!

Hi TNT! Glad you had a nice little break, an yeah, leave the heavy lifting alone for now, you'll have to clean around them.


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> :haha: you noticed :) bed time soon just watching the end of extreme makeover home edition. i don't go in until 0900 tomorrow. i usually have to wake up at 0500 so i'm staying up a little later.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: of course I did... you always log off right when I get finished up with work and it is my time to play :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Dandy PMA only--- PMA--- or I will get SBB to slap ya :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> um...whats PMA :shrug:Click to expand...

hee hee hee you are so cute.. POSITIVE MENTAL ATTITUDE


----------



## dandybrush

TntArs06 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> kel...i think you are wrong...  i think my temps are just playing with you...and me :dohh:
> 
> :wave: tnt glad you had a good weekend, how are you liking being pg so far??
> 
> :wave: Dandy!
> 
> Well its going pretty well so far. Not really sick at all and just naucious.(sp) I am taking prenecare vits with DHA in them and I "think" it may have some vit in them that helps with morning sickness. So IDK. :haha: Our first scan is Wed. I think then it will for sure SET in then. I had to buy this maternity waste band today...my pants still fit they are just tight and uncomfy. I just think im incapable of sucking it in...:haha: Just letting it all out now! :haha:
> 
> How are you doing hunni? :hugs:Click to expand...

im alright struggling with my wacky cycles atm

i think when i get pg ill stop bothering to suck it in too :haha: im so happy for you, cant wait for your scan that will be surreal for you, glad you are not too sick too :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> :haha: :haha: Oh man im so not here today apparently :haha:
> 
> Here it is
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> thanks babe.. but that chart LOOKS AMAZING............ not like mine with a HUGE HUGE dip at 4DPO.. I am just so afraid to wake up tomorrow and see it go down again :(
> 
> but on a good note... it will be at my normal time- I HOPE- lol not going in this week due to NO CAR...........Click to expand...


Well like you've said before that your cycles have been crazy up until now...like they haven't been steady sense april march. So maybe the dip today is ID. Just see how the next few days pan out. But sense you Ovd off only 50mg then maybe you def have a chance if not this cycle then DEFINITELY next cycle.


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: :dohh: im trying...its very hard to have PMA :D when your cycles are like mine :dohh: (and yours kel, but you are doing well this cycle :thumbup:)


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> kel...i think you are wrong...  i think my temps are just playing with you...and me :dohh:
> 
> :wave: tnt glad you had a good weekend, how are you liking being pg so far??
> 
> :wave: Dandy!
> 
> Well its going pretty well so far. Not really sick at all and just naucious.(sp) I am taking prenecare vits with DHA in them and I "think" it may have some vit in them that helps with morning sickness. So IDK. :haha: Our first scan is Wed. I think then it will for sure SET in then. I had to buy this maternity waste band today...my pants still fit they are just tight and uncomfy. I just think im incapable of sucking it in...:haha: Just letting it all out now! :haha:
> 
> How are you doing hunni? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> im alright struggling with my wacky cycles atm
> 
> i think when i get pg ill stop bothering to suck it in too :haha: im so happy for you, cant wait for your scan that will be surreal for you, glad you are not too sick too :hugs:Click to expand...

You do have the positive signs of Ov though. The cervix..your temp rise (fabulous rise) and that pos OPK. So you may be in the 2ww now.:happydance: And from last cycle being 70 days and now O in the 30s...this is FABULOUS news!:happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> :haha: :dohh: im trying...its very hard to have PMA :D when your cycles are like mine :dohh: (and yours kel, but you are doing well this cycle :thumbup:)

Im thinking that when you see gyno on the 16th that maybe she will give clomid or something to help stimulate Oving just like Kel.


----------



## dandybrush

i really hope you are right guys and i have a good high temp tomorrow 

i think the eating healthy and the exercise (if i am in the 2ww) may have really helped me, which means im gonna be hard core for a bit to try to lose some more kg, just incase it hasnt happened, maybe it can still be shorter than 70 days


----------



## dandybrush

i would like to be on clomid and get a result like kel :) would be great!!


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> i really hope you are right guys and i have a good high temp tomorrow
> 
> i think the eating healthy and the exercise (if i am in the 2ww) may have really helped me, which means im gonna be hard core for a bit to try to lose some more kg, just incase it hasnt happened, maybe it can still be shorter than 70 days

Well alot of things that ive read has pointed to MANY BFPs after weight loss. My friend is in labor right now and she lost about 50 lbs and and got a BFP. I lost 10lbs before mine. So there is still hope hunni. I sure hope your in 2ww now


----------



## dandybrush

hope so


----------



## kelster823

> i would like to be on clomid and get a result like kel

hmm lets not go that far babe.. LOL I know FF gave me CH but I am very afraid it will be taking away with LOW temps----

I must admit tonight I started with some weird mild crampie pains below but my CM has all but dried up when I checked this afternoon and tonight :(


----------



## dandybrush

even if its a no go this time...i think its a positive sign that the clomid is doing something for you :hugs: fxed your next temp is up there with the others


----------



## kelster823

thanks hunny :hugs:

NO fans tonight-:rofl:- to MUGGY outside- put the dang central air back on.....I HATE yucky sticky muggy in my house...


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:
 

> thanks hunny :hugs:
> 
> NO fans tonight-:rofl:- to MUGGY outside- put the dang central air back on.....I HATE yucky sticky muggy in my house...

I hate that too!!! The midwest is really fall like weather...its so weird. Hopen for a temp rise tomorrow!!! FX:thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

> The midwest is really fall like weather

TOTALLY JEALOUS!!!!! pppffflllttttttttttttttttt :lol:


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> The midwest is really fall like weather
> 
> TOTALLY JEALOUS!!!!! pppffflllttttttttttttttttt :lol:Click to expand...

:rofl::gun::finger:stay away nasty weather!


----------



## AJThomas

Well i guess its the opposite for me and weight GAIN will get me my bfp:haha:


----------



## kelster823

ya know what.. I TOTALLY MISSED my babes post


TTC--- honey you will O.. I just know you will :hugs:

and hey that was not very nice to give me the finger- or was that towards the weather :rofl:

AJ be MORE then happy to give you my FAT.... :lol:


----------



## AJThomas

Well ship it on over Kel! I'll be happy to free you of about 30lbs!:mrgreen:


----------



## WelshRose

Lil Welshie can't sleep....thankfully the temp corrector has always been spot on in the past for me but todays temp was taken 4hrs 20mins before it should of been....after I'd had 4hrs sleep:dohh: I'm impressed with it after correction thou:thumbup::winkwink:

Kel....So sorry to hear that your Sis has meningitis babe....hope she's on the road to recovery soon:hugs: And as for the car.....maybe it's a blessing in disguise....real temps...a lie-in....no evil journey to work at silly o clock....and brief distraction from bedazzlement....keep positive honey!:hugs:

Dandy....I'm joining the others you definately look good for the tww:happydance: If you had set your waterbed for cooler and had disturbed sleep then chances are your temps are actually lower than maybe they should be....and that spike is awesome! We'll watch for a few days and then missy...I want you alongside us on that testing page!!:haha::winkwink::hugs: Do you have an iphone or an ipod hun? If you do there are Apps and a free podcast for running called "couch to 5k" (c25k) that is interval based and builds up gradually over 9wks, running three times a week....I'm at my couch starting block...the race starter seems to have lost his gun thou....how inconsiderate...:haha: 

Lindsey....:happydance::happydance: So hope this it for you sweetheart....you deserve a medal as big as frying pan for your patience:hugs::hugs:

Never and AJ....have just googled and apparently between 3 & 7 days for a period is normal:hugs:

TNT....Glad you're doing ok sweetie:hugs: Can't wait to hear how your scan goes....I think you have the same scan date as our lovely Sparkle:happydance:

TTC....Hope you Ov soon babes:hugs:

Sparkle....Thank you so much for sorting our cycles out....and for giving me a giggle:lol::hugs: Bet you can't wait for wednesday hun. Are you still convinced :pink:??

Hoping for some company in here soon....even the dog is curled up on my lap snoring:dohh::lol:


----------



## TntArs06

Kel- :rofl: it was the finger to the weather...:haha: damn her!!! OH wow I didn't see about your sis...im sorry hunni and I hope and pray for a speedy recovery for her!! Positive vibes your way hunni!

Sparkle- I didn't know your scan was Wed too!! :happydance: Yours is almost more exciting...you get to know the gender!! YEAY!! I can't wait to see!

Aj- im will kel...you can have my extra like 60lbs....LOL 

Welshie- I love when our dogs lay in our lap! Its so cute. My shitzu actually snores like REALLY loud :haha: but its so cute! I just love our fur babies!


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Sweetie:hugs:
So happy you're online and I have company...it's 04:50 here....I've been awake since 1:40...can't sleep. Had a wee at 3 and have just had to go again...didn't think there would be much there as I haven't drunk anything and there must of been a bladder full the first time....another massive wee...where's it all coming from??:shock::lol:

Am I remembering hun that you suffered with insomnia in the very early days of this pregnancy?? I'm trying to think back to Callum but it was like 6yrs ago that I was pg with him...I remember disturbed sleep but not sure whether I had insomnia or not. I definately remember not going to bed one night with the twins but then we had only found out that there was two that day:dohh::winkwink::lol:

How are your art classes going babe?


----------



## TntArs06

Did it work??? a pic of OH and I???


----------



## WelshRose

Aww you guys make a really cute couple hun:hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

WelshRose said:


> Hey Sweetie:hugs:
> So happy you're online and I have company...it's 04:50 here....I've been awake since 1:40...can't sleep. Had a wee at 3 and have just had to go again...didn't think there would be much there as I haven't drunk anything and there must of been a bladder full the first time....another massive wee...where's it all coming from??:shock::lol:
> 
> Am I remembering hun that you suffered with insomnia in the very early days of this pregnancy?? I'm trying to think back to Callum but it was like 6yrs ago that I was pg with him...I remember disturbed sleep but not sure whether I had insomnia or not. I definately remember not going to bed one night with the twins but then we had only found out that there was two that day:dohh::winkwink::lol:
> 
> How are your art classes going babe?


WOWZERS!!!!! I just looked at your chart and WOWOWWOW, that is a NICE temp spike. Your temps are higher than any when I do chart overlay. :happydance: Ohhhhh Im so excited!

Ya I had crazy insomnia...but before we got BFP I was on prescrip sleep aid's. I stopped taking them in April though when we started TTC. I didn't want that stuff in my system if we did get bfp. I tried some natural remedies like valerian drops but didn't stick with it cause I was too scared. Now I dont take anything! :haha: just prenatals.

Im thinking your insomnia and wee alot is def a good sign. :happydance: You had said that, that medicine caused your temps to raise last time you took it but does it cause insomnia and peeing alot???


----------



## TntArs06

Yeay im so glad I figured out this pic uploading thing! :happydance:

This is me, OH, and our donor! I think he is super sexy! :haha::blush:


----------



## WelshRose

I don't know hun:shrug: that's the frustrating thing. The med is just progesterone...how much it will elevate my own temps by I'm not sure but if you look at my homepage at the comparison chart...the purple line on the chart is the one where I took the exact same dosage of the meds in May after my D&C....:shrug:


----------



## WelshRose

He looks such a lovely guy hun...someone who is really caring and genuine...Fab eyes as well:winkwink: Me thinks that Shrimpie is going to be one beautiful baby:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

WelshRose said:


> I don't know hun:shrug: that's the frustrating thing. The med is just progesterone...how much it will elevate my own temps by I'm not sure but if you look at my homepage at the comparison chart...the purple line on the chart is the one where I took the exact same dosage of the meds in May after my D&C....:shrug:

Ya but your temps are higher this time around. You had a spike then at 2dpo and now its at 6dpo. So maybe this is a sign. I mean you did say that you had EWCM. So maybe your body just waited to Ov. When will you test? If your temps continue to rise? I usually dont test early and I tested at 9dpo after seeing continuious high temps and peer pressure! :haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

WelshRose said:


> He looks such a lovely guy hun...someone who is really caring and genuine...Fab eyes as well:winkwink: Me thinks that Shrimpie is going to be one beautiful baby:winkwink::hugs:

Thank you so much hunni! He is a really special guy. Besides my dad and grandpa and uncle, i think he is one of the sweetest men I know! He willingly volunteered to go to Afgan again next year and is completely there for anyone out there. We were shocked when he said yes to be a donor because we didn't want to be rude at all and he said he would do anything to help us out...bless him!! I will BALL MY EYES out when he leaves for Afgan! :cry:


----------



## WelshRose

I can't imagine what it must be like hun to have to say goodbye to people in the military...I think it would drive me crazy with worry and they have my utmost respect. Hope he has a safe time out there and gets back again real soon:hugs:

Yeah I definately had some ewcm...not much but it was definately there:lol: I guess it was just more of an overpowering instinct that Ov was going to happen:dohh:...me and my feelings:haha:
I'm supposed to be testing on the 5th hun which would be at 13dpo....I may weaken thou...especially with about 90 10miu ic hpt's in the bathroom cupboard:rofl: I'd like to make it to 10dpo really thou before I poas....must be :bodyb::lol:


----------



## TntArs06

WelshRose said:


> I can't imagine what it must be like hun to have to say goodbye to people in the military...I think it would drive me crazy with worry and they have my utmost respect. Hope he has a safe time out there and gets back again real soon:hugs:
> 
> Yeah I definately had some ewcm...not much but it was definately there:lol: I guess it was just more of an overpowering instinct that Ov was going to happen:dohh:...me and my feelings:haha:
> I'm supposed to be testing on the 5th hun which would be at 13dpo....I may weaken thou...especially with about 90 10miu ic hpt's in the bathroom cupboard:rofl: I'd like to make it to 10dpo really thou before I poas....must be :bodyb::lol:

I think that sounds like a really great plan. Well like you said about the progesterone probably starting your system to Ov. Maybe that really helped. I sure hope so. And I know you can be strong enuff...but if your temps are super high still IDK how long you will last. I sure as heck caved in! :haha: And WOW you have a TON of tests! LOL I would have started testing already just to see when it pops up! :haha: only if I had that many! LOL :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

:lol: In all honesty hun....I'm absolutely petrified of seeing faint lines again....I'd love to have the willpower to wait until they were super dark but as you say if my temps stay high...I'll end up caving in:lol:


----------



## TntArs06

WelshRose said:


> :lol: In all honesty hun....I'm absolutely petrified of seeing faint lines again....I'd love to have the willpower to wait until they were super dark but as you say if my temps stay high...I'll end up caving in:lol:

Yeah thats understandable! To be honest I was really REALLY nervous to test for some reason. I didn't want to see a BFN again and to my surprise it wasn't. But I heard that some women get really nervous to test before they get BFP. hmmm:coffee::wacko:

Well hunni...im going to try and get some rest before my marathon of peeing emenses tonight! :haha: have a good day hunni...its midnight here. Talk to you soon and hope you can get some rest!:hugs::sleep:


----------



## WelshRose

Sweetdreams Babe...and Lil Shrimpie:winkwink::hugs:.....Thanks for keeping the night owl company:rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

It sucks that we're all in different time zones and can't all be on chatting and having a good time all at once.


----------



## WelshRose

Hey AJ...:wave: What time is it with you sweets? It's 05:59 here...and my Pickle will be waking up any mo just as I feel ready to crawl back to my duvet:dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

Goodnight hunni and hope your day is great! 

Morning Aj! Time zones are a pain on here. Be alot more fun to chat at once together! :haha: have a good day too hunni!


----------



## dandybrush

WelshRose said:


> Dandy....I'm joining the others you definately look good for the tww:happydance: If you had set your waterbed for cooler and had disturbed sleep then chances are your temps are actually lower than maybe they should be....and that spike is awesome! We'll watch for a few days and then missy...I want you alongside us on that testing page!!:haha::winkwink::hugs: Do you have an iphone or an ipod hun? If you do there are Apps and a free podcast for running called "couch to 5k" (c25k) that is interval based and builds up gradually over 9wks, running three times a week....I'm at my couch starting block...the race starter seems to have lost his gun thou....how inconsiderate...:haha:
> :

:rofl: no i dont have an iphone, i have an android mobile :thumbup: that is so not nice for you that the starter has lost his gun :rofl: maybe i should buy him a new one for you :haha:

TNT - beautiful pics, you 2 will have a beautiful family when you little bean arrives :)

well we have a severe storm warning here, looking forward to relaxing tonight while the storm passes :thumbup: hope its nothing to dangerous though


----------



## WelshRose

dandybrush said:


> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Dandy....I'm joining the others you definately look good for the tww:happydance: If you had set your waterbed for cooler and had disturbed sleep then chances are your temps are actually lower than maybe they should be....and that spike is awesome! We'll watch for a few days and then missy...I want you alongside us on that testing page!!:haha::winkwink::hugs: Do you have an iphone or an ipod hun? If you do there are Apps and a free podcast for running called "couch to 5k" (c25k) that is interval based and builds up gradually over 9wks, running three times a week....I'm at my couch starting block...the race starter seems to have lost his gun thou....how inconsiderate...:haha:
> :
> 
> :rofl: no i dont have an iphone, i have an android mobile :thumbup: that is so not nice for you that the starter has lost his gun :rofl: maybe i should buy him a new one for you :haha:Click to expand...

Hi Dandy:hi:
All I can say to that is....I thought we were friends!:winkwink::rofl:

I love it when the wind is whipping round outside, rain lashing down and a bit of thunder and lightning...we don't get it very often thou...:dohh:...thankfully I guess:lol: I hope it's not too bad with you hun:hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Morning :flower:

Sparkle OMG thats a quick labour, if this ones quicker eeek, are you having a homebirth this time, if not at the first twinge get going so you dont have the baby in the car :winkwink: oooh good luck on wednesday:hugs:

TNT they are such beautiful pictures, your donor looks realy sweet I like his grin LOL you will have a beautiful baby there :hugs:

Kel crap about your car,Plus your sister will she be ok! 

Im up mad early, I have my GTT this morning and Im starvin and so thirsty :nope: its mad I was checking my blood sugar log from DD and when I was started on insulin my blood suagrs were much lower than they are now!!! 

Welshie hey hun:hugs: I have my kitten sleeping beside me, he is in my DD little dolls pram:haha: very cute !

OOOHHH I forgot to tell ye, not important really but my cat surprised me on sunday morning, I came down stairs to find 3 tiny kittens in the litter box ( stupid cat) had to clean them although they werent dirty but still! got such a shock LOL she of course is a very happy mammy she started purring again for the first time in 4 months.


----------



## nevertogether

i hope i see a :bfp: for welshie super soon! :yipee:


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Niamh:hugs:
Aww congrats to your cat:happydance:....will you keep any of the kittens?
Defo stand your ground hun regarding the sugar issues....they obviously need to start helping to get it under control...I'm afraid I don't know anything about GD but just hope they can control it for you soon:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Thank you Never hun:hugs: I hope we all get :bfp: soon:hugs:

It's been a bit crazy today what with the mad temp rise, the weeing....loads each of my 3 visits in the space of 3.5hrs and having not drunk anything...and feeling a bit :sick: on and off...you wait I've probably picked up a tummy bug!:dohh::lol:


----------



## dandybrush

welshie :rofl: we are friends ;)


----------



## dandybrush

looking forward to a welshie bfp very soon

if i had some alchohol when i was Oving...would that make it harder for us to get that BFP?? :dohh: i hope i havent stuffed anything up


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well nopain as such today no where near as bad as yesterdays cm doesnt seem anywhere near as much and my boobs are killing me! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE of let it be the big ov finaly!


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning lovely ladies :hugs:

AJ, That midwife was a complete pain in the butt, even though she knew that i had 2 children already she wouldn't listen. Even the midwife at the hospital took some convincing that it wasn't going to last hours :dohh: she did lots of tutting and flicked through my notes roughly :dohh: I think the give me the gas and air and break my waters and then i can have this bloody baby just about convinced her lol.
If you would like some extra weight i have some going spare. In fact i can spare a few stones if you like. :dohh::dohh:

NEVER, i hope that your cycle sat up and took note too. I am expecting some BFPs this month after that lol. Aww i love the picture of the twins it's so cute. I love photos that are a bit different from the norm.

KELSTER, I'm so sorry about your sister. I hope she gets better real soon :hugs:
Cars they are a nightmare aren't they. Hope it's something simple that can be fixed.
Oooh kel lets hope the little cramp's are a sign of a BFP on the way.

DANDY I hope your cycle has been scared enough to sort it's self out :hugs: Sounds like you have a cheeky dog on your hands :dohh: 
I am over weight and did nothing but walking and jogging before my BFP i lost well over a stone in the first month and then around 1/2 a stone the month after. Once the weight loss slowed up though i noticed that my body was changing shape. I know what you mean about shin splints though my SIL had them it was awful and the the doctor basically said over weight people shouldn't run WTF. :wacko:

TNT, I'm glad your pregnancy is going so well with no sickness :happydance: I am still lifting and sorting DH goes mad so i have started doing it when he is at work :winkwink: then i tell him that Ryan helped me ( my DS ) I don't know weather he believes me or not :blush:
Aww tnt your photos are lovely. I would agree your donor looks very nice :blush:

WELSHIE, No i can't wait :blush: for my scan. I am trying to keep busy today. I think i may finish off painting the front room just to make the time go by quicker. I have everything crossed for you BFP welshie :hugs::hugs:

CELTIC, I was going to have a home birth this time and have been told that i can have one. The only worry is we have a shortage of midwifes in the area so much so that i have never met my actual midwife just stand ins lol. So I'm a little worried that when i phone there will be no one to help me or they will already be attending a birth and i will have to wait. If that happens i will probably give birth alone :cry: DH would not be impressed if i gave birth on his leather seats lol, he has already said we will take my car to the hospital. Charming :dohh: 
Aww what a surprise to find kittens in the kitchen. Will you keep them ? How is everything going with you ? i see from some posts that you are having trouble with your sugars :hugs::hugs:

LINDSEY, Hope OV is happening for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well ladies i think i may need reporting to the RSPCA. I locked up last night and settled down to watch the telly as normal. Went to bed and when i got up i had a horrible hot flush when i suddenly realised that not only had i not fed the rabbit but i had also left him out all night :blush: I woke DH to go and have a look as i thought he would be dead as we we loads of foxes in the area. DH found him shivering under the garden table. Thank god he was dry. The gate had also been blown open but he behaved and didn't go out which is a miracle in its self cause he is always trying to get out. Charlie is now safe and back in his cage :blush: This has never happened before but my brain is just a fuzz at the moment :dohh:

Oh yes and did i mention one more sleep until my gender scan lol :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies :)

Lisa-------- WHAOOOOOOOOOO nice temp rise.. wow mama..... that is MUCH better then mine and you have got symtpons.... SWEETIE-- when you testing again? I'll check the front when I am - never mind I just opened up a new window and peaked... YOU WILL BE THE 1st :bfp: for October... :) 

Hey Dandy -- you getting in trouble with Welshie? :lol:

Aj- here ya go.. 30 pounds would just be off one dam leg--- nahh I'll give ya my tummy....that is the part I HATE most about my body right now-- and I use to be SOOO SKINNY--- size 28 inch waste at 5'11"

Celtic- how sweet new kitties-- I miss my baby- I can't believe she has been gone for 3 months- but we are not getting anymore cats :(

Spark- SLAP SLAP SLAP-- you left the pooor bunny outside-- you should be so ashamed of yourself....-- no excuses for a living creature, even if you are pregnant..:rofl:

:hi: Never-- how is taking your temps V coming along? I find them more accurate- do you?

Lindsey-- I sure hope you are O'ing or the :witch: is on her way.. BTW how did the job interview go?

TnT- great photos- Welshie couldn't of said it any better you two make a beautiful couple and HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO your donor is HOT!! with his spermie and your eggie- whata beautiful child he/she will be 


:hi: to SBB- Char- TTC- Linny- 

AFM--- I woke up at frigin 2:52am to PEE AGAIN-- ok this peeing at nite is really getting for the birds... anyhoo temp was 97.31.. I was sad but I said I have another 2 hours to sleep-- well I woke up and it was 97.51... so it IS true you can add .1 for each hour


----------



## WhisperOfHope

kelster823 said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Lisa-------- WHAOOOOOOOOOO nice temp rise.. wow mama..... that is MUCH better then mine and you have got symtpons.... SWEETIE-- when you testing again? I'll check the front when I am - never mind I just opened up a new window and peaked... YOU WILL BE THE 1st :bfp: for October... :)
> 
> Hey Dandy -- you getting in trouble with Welshie? :lol:
> 
> Aj- here ya go.. 30 pounds would just be off one dam leg--- nahh I'll give ya my tummy....that is the part I HATE most about my body right now-- and I use to be SOOO SKINNY--- size 28 inch waste at 5'11"
> 
> Celtic- how sweet new kitties-- I miss my baby- I can't believe she has been gone for 3 months- but we are not getting anymore cats :(
> 
> Spark- SLAP SLAP SLAP-- you left the pooor bunny outside-- you should be so ashamed of yourself....-- no excuses for a living creature, even if you are pregnant..:rofl:
> 
> :hi: Never-- how is taking your temps V coming along? I find them more accurate- do you?
> 
> Lindsey-- I sure hope you are O'ing or the :witch: is on her way.. BTW hoe did the job interview go?
> 
> TnT- great photos- Welshie couldn't of said it any better you two make a beautiful couple and HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO your donor is HOT!! with his spermie and your eggie- whata beautiful child he/she will be
> 
> 
> :hi: to SBB- Char- TTC- Linny-
> 
> AFM--- I woke up at frigin 2:52am to PEE AGAIN-- ok this peeing at nite is really getting for the birds... anyhoo temp was 97.31.. I was sad but I said I have another 2 hours to sleep-- well I woke up and it was 97.51... so it IT true you can add .1 for each hour

it went well will find out in about 10 days now either by leter or phone


----------



## kelster823

oh good.............keep us updated :)


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey fxed this it Ov for you :happydance:

kel i just offered to tie up welshies running shoes for her  and she thought i was being nasty :haha: 
also, most nights i will get up at some point to pee, normally an hour before i have to get up :dohh: soooo annoying

AFM nipples are still sore...i maybe feel bloated, :shrug: unsure as i have never felt bloated like this before :dohh: i hope im not just making that up now :shrug:
well night all, have a great day and heres hoping another good temp tomorrow..if not back to the drawing board i go and await help from my gyn :(

:kiss:


----------



## kelster823

WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYONE TODAY :cry:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hello. Kelster I am stalking you now :winkwink: nice temp dip and a definate Ov...wow I really hope you get your great anniversary gift! :hugs:

Dandy...your temps are up....maybe you Oved.....cool....:happydance:

How are you doing Lindsey? Sorry I have missed loads I know....

TNT how is it going? Hope all is well...:hugs:

:dust:hope to see loads of BFP's on here really soon!


----------



## AJThomas

Here i am, here i am!

Loving the chart Kel!

Welshie, you are 6 hours ahead of me so your 6AM is 12AM for me.


----------



## nevertogether

:wave:


----------



## AJThomas

Hey Never, how you doing today chica?


----------



## TntArs06

Thank you girls! We really think he is snazzy too! And he is a perfect gentlemen. :hugs:

Celtic- Wow kittens....what a nice surprise!!!

Sparkle- Tomorrow is the day!!! Yahoo!!! 

Kel- I am LOVING the temp rise!!! Very nice very nice indeed! FX hunni :hugs:

Lucy- Doing okay from this stand point. How are you doing? Feeling sick or anything? I have my first US tomorrow so were very excited. I am sleeping crazy like and having some CRAZY vivid dreams! :haha: Oh and peeing alot...at least 3 times or more a night!


----------



## AJThomas

Kel, Welshie and TNT how are you guys doing today? I see you all lurking down there.


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> Kel, Welshie and TNT how are you guys doing today? I see you all lurking down there.

Doing good hunni :hugs: how are you doing?


Off to get ready for work now! Have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## kelster823

I wasn't lurking LOL I was working but it is now lunch time

have a good day at work TnT

AJ- doing ood, trying SOO HARD not to sympton spot- but when your nippies feel very sensative and you feel lil crampies going on down der.. it's hard not too 

:hi: Never- Lucy


----------



## AJThomas

I'm good, we've been having rain since Saturday night for most of the day but its been all last night and all of today so far so i'm missing the sun a little bit. Wouldnt mind the rain so much if DH didnt have to work today and was home with me:nope:

Hi Sparkle!

I'm so hopeful for you this cycle Kel, really praying u get your sticky beanie this cycle!


----------



## kelster823

yeah isn't there some kind of tropical distrubance down there?

I am JUST thrilled to FINALLY AFTER so many dang months to be TRULY in the TWW


----------



## nevertogether

kel - my v temp yesterday was 97.59 and today 98.17. pretty big jump. i have my o temps on my chart but my v temp noted in the remarks to see which one works better.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Never :hi:

Hi TNT, wow we are exactly the same number of days along! I have US next Thursday.....will be nervous, feeling really nauseas and sick most of the time so that has to be good....hope your scan goes well! 
:hugs:

FXed Kell :happydance: and everyone else this month! :dust:


----------



## AJThomas

Yep, a tropical depression or something is nearby and heaping rain on us. I dont mind, just that hubby had to work and its cold. We haven't had any all night rain since we've been married! So i've been looking forward to it but then he had to get up so early to go to work an i was all cold.:nope:

I'm so excited Kel! Keeping a close eye on you for the next few days!

Hi Pinky and Lindsey!:flower:


----------



## kelster823

so Never you are also doing BOTH oral and Vee Jay Jay.. so am I but I only do it just so I can hear the beep beep.... :rofl: with the ceiling fan on high it is very hard for me to hear it down below... LOL

it's COLD there? you serious.. ok define COLD.. LOL

Lucy make sure you keep us updated on your scan


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Kel :hugs:

Short visit, not feeling to well after today GTT is hard going fasting for so long I had to walk home about half hour walk and felt all dizzy and weak still feel rotten :nope:

I will be back later to check up on you all :)


----------



## nevertogether

i hope you feel better celtic!

kel - yes i'm doing both. couldn't believe my v temp jumped the much. and i agree, it's hard for me to hear too! :haha:


----------



## kelster823

CelticNiamh said:


> Hi Kel :hugs:
> 
> Short visit, not feeling to well after today GTT is hard going fasting for so long I had to walk home about half hour walk and felt all dizzy and weak still feel rotten :nope:
> 
> I will be back later to check up on you all :)


ooohhhhhhhhhh feel better babe.. get some REST



Yep my V temps are at least .2 to .3 higher.. that is why I believe my coverline is so high this time around


AHHHH HAAAAAAAAAAA NICKELBACK CONCERT TOMORROW NITE!!!!


oh crap we are under a tornado watch........... NICE.......................NOT


----------



## AJThomas

Feel better Celtic!

Kel, my cold is like your summer weather, LOL. Its 77.5F here now and for me thats really cold when there's no sun out.


----------



## nevertogether

that weather sounds amazing. germany cold sucks! it's already began.


----------



## kelster823

That is what it is here now and it is frigin MUGGY as hell outside.. I have my central air on.. LOL 

but our summers are usually mid 80's to the 90's


----------



## nevertogether

it's already 53 in germany today. and the summer was in the high 90's. i am so surprised by the weather. i heard my state back home got the hottest summer in a long time!


----------



## kelster823

it was a VERY Hot summer Never and it just never ends.. I THINK by the weekend we are suppose to have fall weather FINALLY


----------



## xcharx

Hello ladies :hi:
how you doing today?? 
felt soo ill earlier! Cancelle one of my clients & went to bed lol. 
6 days until my holiday :D WHOOP WHOOP 

Ahh gotta go back to work :( pooh! Its miserable here aswel! 
x


----------



## AJThomas

The hottest it got here in the summer was 90 something in the hottest parts of the island and like 86-88 degrees where i live; so i'm seriously not used to those cold temperatures you all talk about, i would die! No fat on me to keep off the cold


----------



## Lucy1973

Winter is coming on here now, have had to put heating on all this last week....brrr.....would love to live somewhere hot. :wacko:

I will update here for sure Kell, thanks....:flower:

Hope you feel better Celtic. :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Whoa I've missed sooooooo much!! 

Ok I'm going to try not to miss anyone but I'm sure I will!! 

*Dandy* - Nice temp rise :wohoo: you MUST have OV'd!! 

*TNT* - You and your OH make a lovely couple, and your donor is gorgeous - that is going to be one cute bubba!! Is he really pleased you're pregnant? Will you have more than one baby do you think? Will you be popping them all out or will your OH and you take it in turns?! Wish my OH could have a go :haha: 
V excited for your first scan! 

*Sparkle* - V excited about your scan!! We need pics and update asap! Lol your poor rabbit :( I always forget to feed my cats at the moment! Good job OH does it... 

*Welshie* - That chart is looking nice, I hope it's pregginess and not just the progsterone.. :happydance:

*Celtic* - Did you know your cat was having kittens?! Was it just a surprise to find she'd had them? Post some kitten piccies :happydance: 

*AJ* - CD8 let the :sex: begin :haha: 

*Kell* - How's your sister? Chart looking good - did you change your coverline? 

*Never* - Love that pic of the twins... Hope you're feeling a bit better about everything now :hugs: 

Check this out - I really like it but wish the baby was awake in some of the pics as it looks a bit creepy sometimes! But still love it... 
https://milasdaydreams.blogspot.com/

*Lindsey* - Wow defo sounds like OV - I really hope so! And hope you got the job too - let us know :D 

Hey *Char* & *Lucy* - hope you're both ok! :wave: 


AFM 
Lol at you lot whinging about getting up to pee :rofl: I pee THREE times before bed, then I get up 3 times in the night, then I'm bursting in the morning!! Plus if Jesus is in the wrong position, I can need to go a LOT - 10 times in 40 mins the other day :dohh: 

WOOHOO the bungalow we want to buy - the couple have offered and been accepted on the house they want :happydance: so we night actually be moving!!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

> WOOHOO the bungalow we want to buy - the couple have offered and been accepted on the house they want so we night actually be moving!!!


WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO awesome babe!!!!!

I remember last year at this time- I was peeing all the time during the nite and I didn't know WHY..LOL now I do... it suxs 

yes I disgarded two of those earlier temps.... LOL this am temp IS above the CL regardless hee hee hee hee hee

oh yeah my sis is MUCH better today she may get out on Thursday FX's thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Wow! Those pics are soooooo cute SBB! I especially love the Pearl one with the octopus and the wash day one, so cute!

And i so hope you get your new house!


----------



## Lucy1973

Glad your sis is getting better Kell..:hugs:

TNT, just saw your pics...he is really cute and looks like a nice guy..your baby will be gorgeous! :kiss:


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> oh yeah my sis is MUCH better today she may get out on Thursday FX's thanks for asking :hugs:

Glad she is doing better - she doesn't have meningitis then? 

Man I keep getting Braxton Hicks contractions - they are so weird!! They don't hurt, just really uncomfortable... my bump goes _really_ hard and there's a major pressure - then it just goes! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah my sis is MUCH better today she may get out on Thursday FX's thanks for asking :hugs:
> 
> Glad she is doing better - she doesn't have meningitis then?
> 
> Man I keep getting Braxton Hicks contractions - they are so weird!! They don't hurt, just really uncomfortable... my bump goes _really_ hard and there's a major pressure - then it just goes!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

no she still has it but they treated her with stuff ASAP... she may get out on Thursday after her Angio tomorrow.. this time she is getting morphine before hand

WOW hicks already...............


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning

kel your chart is looking fab :thumbup:

i wish my temp today was higher :dohh: i really feel like i have no chance here :(

sbb - isnt it bad to be getting contractions this early??? should you go to the dr??


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - one more temp like that tomorrow and you have definitely ovulated! :yipee:


----------



## SBB

dandybrush said:


> i wish my temp today was higher :dohh: i really feel like i have no chance here :(
> 
> sbb - isnt it bad to be getting contractions this early??? should you go to the dr??

Dandy they look like post OV temps to me!! :happydance: they don't have to shoot up, honestly trust us :D 

And no, Braxton Hicks are like really mild 'practice' contractions... I've been getting them for weeks, it's totally normal it doesn't bring on labour or anything :D 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

yip yip one more day of a good temp like that and you have O'd babe!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Yeah Dandy it's not time to be glum yet, one more temp and we'll all be saying I TOLD YOU SO!:haha:

SBB lil bub is practicing for the big day already huh! Making sure everything is getting the workout it needs from now.:haha:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys :) you all sure do keep me sane :hugs: bet you ill be saying i told you so though  when my temp drops again :dohh: 

phew glad everything is in working order then sbb

i havent studied the charts really so i dont know what the temps do after Ov or when you get pg, i think the temps go really high when you get pg dont they?


----------



## dandybrush

i hope i dont have AF when i go see the gyn :nope:


----------



## kelster823

well bubba just take a lookie at my March cycle that will show you what a PG person looks like.. but yes they do go up because your progestrone is the primary hormone which makes our bodies get warmer inside 

If you are not pregnant, your temperature will stay elevated for 10-16 days after ovulation, until the corpus luteum regresses. At this time, progesterone levels drop dramatically and you get your period. Temperatures normally drop at this time as well, though it is not unusual to have erratic or high temperatures during your period. If you are pregnant, then your temperature will stay elevated and the corpus luteum will continue to produce progesterone. If there is no pregnancy, the corpus luteum will die, progesterone levels will fall and a new cycle will begin. If you are pregnant, then the life of the corpus luteum will be extended.


you can tell on your last cycle your second half phase your temps were up in the 36.50 36.60 range and that is where you are now


----------



## dandybrush

off to look at your charts..


----------



## dandybrush

ok...im just gonna go with high and erratic = pg :shrug:


----------



## xcharx

Hi ladies :hi:

ive got soo much to learn about these temps, get soo confused lol but so far ive learnt that if you O then your temp will go up a few .0s lol is that right? AndThen itll stay that way til af? 

My friends a trainee midwife & you lot know more then her Haha ;) 
x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: xcharx


----------



## xcharx

:Hi: dandy you ok? Not long til you appointment now ;) x


----------



## AJThomas

hmmmm, i have watery CM already, not ewcm but watery. Guess the maca is doing something!


----------



## dandybrush

yes xcharx not long now, im worried i might have AF at the app :dohh: i hope she doesnt have to check...down below :dohh: Im ok, having a blood test on friday, to check my liver and cholesterol...hope they come bak better than last time :dohh: 

AJ Ov must be on its way for you


----------



## kelster823

> hope she doesnt have to check...down below

if she does, she does hun.. mine did when I went on Sept 2 and I had AF I was on day 2

Hey Char.. so you are charting right?? using FF??? where is your link to yoru chart???? we LOVE to stalk... hee hee hee


----------



## dandybrush

eek!! gosh i hope im pg then so there is no AF :haha: 

she has to take a urine sample too...should i have one pre ready? or just pee into a cup thingy when i get there...she says to do either, but if i have AF there will be blood in there too...will that be a prob?


----------



## kelster823

I am SURE she has seen blood in pee before babe.. :lol: you are so cute..... 

those doctos have seen SOOO many things- things we coudl NEVER imagine so it is nothing NEW to them sweetie.. we are more embarassed then they are.. think about HOW MANY cooties they look at a day????


----------



## dandybrush

:blush:

thanx kel your so helpful, this is all so new to me :blush:


----------



## AJThomas

Its only CD8 Dandy ov shouldnt be here for another 6 days at least! I'll make sure all bases are covered but i can only guess it's the Maca and vits i'm taking.


----------



## dandybrush

:shrug: haha :dohh: im soo noob :haha:


----------



## xcharx

kel - no not using FF yet :) will do next cycle soo u can all stalk me :D haha x

dandy - i had swabs taken when i was on my period - only lightly tho

Aj - hope you catch the egg this time :D

really hoping all of us get bfp before xmas :D would be amazing!!!


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> :blush:
> 
> thanx kel your so helpful, this is all so new to me :blush:


that's what I am here for.. :rofl: to EMBARASSE THE LIVING HELL OUTTA YOU :rofl:

OK Char then NEXT cycle we stalk :winkwink:

AJ you too are taking Maca?


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - were all learning from eachother :) ;)

kel - i use to work in a sexual health clinic... boy oh boy did i see enough vagina and penis to last me a life time LOL oh and bum... still see enough now!! 

x


----------



## kelster823

oh yeah can I tell you I HATE beign only 5DPO................it sucks because I know the symptons I am feeling is just because of raised progestrone levels.. NO WAY could the eggie even implant yet

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR is it 9 or 10 DPO yet...........





> kel - i use to work in a sexual health clinic... boy oh boy did i see enough vagina and penis to last me a life time LOL oh and bum... still see enough now!!

hee hee hee EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## AJThomas

Yeah Kel, i'm trying to take it religiously this cycle, usually i take it on and off but DH is making sure i keep up with it and my nasty vits this time around.


----------



## xcharx

Aj - good girl for taking your vits :D youll be happy when it all pays off with a buba x


----------



## kelster823

KEWL :winkwink:


----------



## AJThomas

it better Xcharx, or i am gonna be peeved!


----------



## kelster823

ok ladies gotta leave ya --heading to the hospital to go see my sister

Talk to ya later


----------



## AJThomas

See you later Kel

Dandy have you tried putting in any temps for tomorrow to see what your temp will have to be for you to get crosshairs?


----------



## xcharx

Aj - Yea sometimes it feels like your banging your head against a brick wall! I hate it when people say 'your trying to hard, just forget about it & itll happen' ARGH that drives me mad lol 

kel - send her our luv'! X


----------



## AJThomas

^Yep i know, easy to say when they pump them out like rabbits, even if it is true that not thinking about it makes it happen, it's not something you can just turn off and forget about.


----------



## xcharx

Aj - Haha you do make me chuckle :D or another one 'have my kids, theyll put you off for life' GRR... Anywho I gna go sleep now! Hafta be up in 6 hours but im wide awake :s 
night ladies, BIG HUGS To you all x


----------



## AJThomas

Sleep tight xcharx


----------



## dandybrush

aj - no i havent tried any fake temps for tomorrow...should i try?


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: by kel, night xcharx


----------



## dandybrush

looks like i will get CH's no matter what temp i get, long as its above the line i guess


----------



## AJThomas

Sure Dandy! You can delete it after, I always play wit my temps to see wat happens, try it and tell me the results. I want to kno how high your temp will have to be to get crosshairs.


----------



## dandybrush

if it goes too low then its a no go :shrug: hope it stays up for me


----------



## dandybrush

i tried it, i had CH's when it i went as low as 36.21, if i went down to 36 then no CH's


----------



## dandybrush

really hoping it stays up...


----------



## AJThomas

So you'll get crosshairs once its above 36.3?


----------



## dandybrush

yeah pretty much, by the looks of it


----------



## AJThomas

Oh, just saw your last post Dandy, i think your temps will be over that but lets see!


----------



## dandybrush

fxed


----------



## dandybrush

im so nervous :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, well now you'll know the minute you temp if you've oved or not!


----------



## dandybrush

I guess really really hoping...and we got a bd in most days when i got the pos Ov test so hopefully it leads to more than just Oving ;) really really hoping, trying not to get tooo excited yet or its gonna not be fun when i get AF


----------



## dandybrush

I really dont expect to get pg, i just hope it will happen...:dohh: i guess that keeps it easier for when i get AF, and if i do im seeing the gyn and she can hopefully fix my cycles for me :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

In any case your cycle seems to have shortened so thats good. Of course a lil pink bean would be most ideal!


----------



## dandybrush

she would be wouldnt she :) gosh if losing weight and eating healthy really shortened it this much...come on more healthy food and exercise!!

hope you catch your eggie this cycle :) thanx AJ you have been really great


----------



## AJThomas

We're supposed to be bump buddies Dandy, my eggy is waiting on yours, come on pink bean!:haha:


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance::happydance: - thats my pink bean dance :haha: we can do it girlie!!


----------



## AJThomas

No electricity here at the moment, its nice cuz I get to sit and talk to DH without any interruptions.

Ok, after having a shower i better get my :sex: on, my CM is pretty stretchy so i need to make sure all bases are covered!


----------



## dandybrush

you go get you :sex: on AJ :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: morning ladies! 

dandy - i've got my FX'ed that when i get home i see a high temp from you. i'm pretty confident i will! :happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> No electricity here at the moment, its nice cuz I get to sit and talk to DH without any interruptions.
> 
> Ok, after having a shower i better get my :sex: on, my CM is pretty stretchy so i need to make sure all bases are covered!

I think the ONLY way we got our BFP because we inseminated prior to Ov and day of OV. So you get your BDing on AJ!! :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning never...how long are you gonna be out?? its only 2.30pm here :dohh: its ages till i go to bed


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> *TNT* - You and your OH make a lovely couple, and your donor is gorgeous - that is going to be one cute bubba!! Is he really pleased you're pregnant? Will you have more than one baby do you think? Will you be popping them all out or will your OH and you take it in turns?! Wish my OH could have a go :haha:
> V excited for your first scan!
> 
> 
> 
> x x x

THank you very much! We think he is really sexy too! And what makes it better is he's not a cocky type...really humble and genuine. He blushes when we tell him he's hot! :haha::haha: He is super pleased we got BFP. He came home from training today a day early after like a month and surprised us. And he rubbed my tummy and gave me a hug. :hugs: Awww. :cloud9:

As far as more children go....We would certainly LOVE to have more but I think we really just want to make it through this journey and have our little blessing for now. Amy (OH) has a really bad tilted uterus so Im thinking would be incredibly hard for her but not impossible I guess. She jokes and says she doesn't want to ruin her figure (must be nice) :haha: But I know if I couldn't bare anymore and we wanted more then of course she would.

I think right now its one day at a time I suppose.


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:

dandy - fx for a good temp :) 

aj - if we had a power cut I think my Oh wouldHave withdrawal symptoms from the xbox hehe!

tnt - it would be luvly if you both had a child each :D like you said, see how this bean goes :) 

:hi: to all the other luvly ladies :) x


----------



## sparkle05

Morning ladies :hugs:

I am jumping on real quick as i have to get the kids ready and get out of the house in 1 hour :wacko:

I am off to my gender scan this morning. My appointment is 1030. It's a good hour drive and there are gas works going on along the road we need :growlmad: so who knows how long it will take. I will let you all know how it goes.

Hope you are all ok enjoy your day ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

good luck sparkle!

dandy - it's 8:04am here so i usually see you awake at the end of my day :)


----------



## xcharx

Sparkle - have fun :D traffic is the bain of my life 

never - hiya hun! You ok
X


----------



## kelster823

Morning

Geesh Dandy and AJ you guys were VERY chatty...LOL

:hi: TnT, Never, Char

Can't wait to find out Spark.. I say GIRL................ hee hee hee

AFM= Sis is good she may get out tomorrow- my frigin temp I DON'T UNDERSTAND???

how can I take it at 2:50am (PEE TIME AGAIN) and it was 97.40 and I wake up at 5:45am and it is 97.28?????????????????? can someone explain that one...

well either way my temps are NOT going up so I am gonna say I am out this cycle- but VERY happy to have just O'd....... now we wait til December to try again


oh YEAH


NICKELBACK CONCERT TONIGHT......... 


MY FAVORITE SONG

DAM VIDEO doesn't work.................ahhhhhh POOT


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: kel

we were chatty huh :haha: 

glad your sis is getting out :happydance: 

sorry im a noob at temps :dohh: sorry you think you are out, maybe we will get them just before xmas together :hugs: 

I do hope im not out yet :dohh: tomorrow morning will tell

night all have a great day :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

I am back and we are on team .............:pink: I am so pleased.

I will try and upload some pictures later. It was a fantastic experience and I'm glad i decided to get one :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh yes and DH you were wrong :smug: lol


----------



## kelster823

WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO a GIRL

I knew it I knew it.. CONGRATS SPARK!!!!


----------



## sparkle05

kelster823 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO a GIRL
> 
> I knew it I knew it.. CONGRATS SPARK!!!!


Ummmmm Mrs Kelster i do belive you said it was a boy :rofl: lol :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

sparkle05 said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO a GIRL
> 
> I knew it I knew it.. CONGRATS SPARK!!!!
> 
> 
> Ummmmm Mrs Kelster i do belive you said it was a boy :rofl: lol :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

utt ummmmmmmmmmmmm lookie above???? :rofl:


----------



## xcharx

Sparkle - Congratz on finding out its a girl :D yay!! 

kel - WAHOO girly :D who you going with?? Ive never been to a concert :( 

I havent taken maca for nearly a week now! Ahh im rubbish :( x


----------



## kelster823

well now I AM PISSED.. the two people that I bought tickets for,,, umm yeah $207.00 for them.. she is sick and NOT sure if they are going AND she never paid for the tickets

LIKE I HAVE AN EXTRA $207.00 laying around


----------



## xcharx

Kel - thats awfull!? What a joke! Tell her its a once in life time thing so she needs to be dosing up on paracetamol & get ready! 

Oh ladies I just went on facebook to see one of the girls I went TO school with is in labour :( im so fed up of waiting for my bfp :'( I know I should be greatefull that im healthy, but just feel like im missing a big gap in my life :( 
x


----------



## sparkle05

My little princess


----------



## kelster823

Awww Spark.... she is ADORABLE!!!!!!!

Char- no it just REALLY pissing me off because she said she would let me know by 3 if they are going.. UMM NO I need to know earlier then that so I can see if I can get someone to buy these tickets.. she never once said well no worries if you can't sell them I will still pay for them...

I BOUGHT THEM for her and her husband.... I didn't just buy them and say- hey you want to go, I have extra tickets................


SOB I am REALLY REALLY PISSED..............


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope u are all well sparkle congrats on team pink she is a beaut!

i THINK i am about 3 dpo today as the pain from when i was in london has been replaced with a dull achey b4 af feeling full of wind too :haha:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## yazzy

Yay Sparkle a gorgeous baby girl, really pleased for you!

Hope everyone is well, Dandy & AJ have been really chatty so catching up on the gossip. 

Dandy I really hope you have 'O'd'.

I'm thinking I may be able to test on the 16th - just need to make sure I 'O' this week!


----------



## kelster823

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH I got people to buy the tickets


I am happy once again


----------



## TntArs06

YEAHOOOOO SPARKLE!!!!!

She is ADORABLE! Congratulations on the little princess! So happy for you hunni!:cloud9:


----------



## xcharx

Kel - glad someone bought the tickets... Well I hope shes crossed off your xmas list ;) 

Lindsey - yay I really hope you have o'd! Fingers crossed you caught the egg :) 

Yazzy- hope you do o babe :) then batch the egg!! 

sparkle - wow girl them pics are amazing ;) bet your well chuffed! 

x


----------



## TntArs06

Gonna go get ready here soon. Have our ultrasound in 2 and a half hours! YEAY!!! 

You ladies have a wonderful day!! :hugs:

Kel- Im sure what to think about your temp. BUT you did in fact OV so if not this cycle im sure next cycle! But your not completely out yet! I have seen some people with bfp have a worse temp chart than you do....so FX hunni! Have fun tonight!


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - have fun at your scan :) x


----------



## kelster823

TntArs06 said:


> Gonna go get ready here soon. Have our ultrasound in 2 and a half hours! YEAY!!!
> 
> You ladies have a wonderful day!! :hugs:
> 
> Kel- Im sure what to think about your temp. BUT you did in fact OV so if not this cycle im sure next cycle! But your not completely out yet! I have seen some people with bfp have a worse temp chart than you do....so FX hunni! Have fun tonight!

we'll see but if it doesn't happen this time we are waiting til Dec to start again.............. 

YAY can't wait to hear all about it...

Char-- LOL nah she is a good friend and well she FINALLY texted me to say she she is paying for them if I didn't sell them --so she got lucky LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

check out the ticker ladies!


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## kelster823

lindseyanne said:


> check out the ticker ladies!


finally!!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Gosh....I can't believe how many pages have been added in the space of 24hrs:shock::lol:

Sparkle.....SUPER HUGE CONGRATULATIONS babe:hugs::cloud9: Is Mr Sparkle now liking the name Erica?:winkwink::rofl:

Linds....So happy that you have a fresh start to a new cycle babe:hugs:

Kel...Glad your Sis is on the road to recovery sweets and you managed to get some other people to go and see Nickleback....If there wasn't a rather large pond inbetween us I would of been there like a shot:winkwink: 
Don't be too down on that chart of yours sweets....It's making a similar shape to the March one at the moment so hang in there....Otherwise I shall be calling on SBB to slap you with PMA:winkwink::hugs:

SBB...Hope you've had a good day hun:hugs: I can't help hope that it isn't just the meds....it's so different to the April cycle chart when I took exactly the same dosage....but who knows at the mo:shrug: 
That's fab news about the house sweets....you could be all moved in by the time lil Jesus arrives....FX'd:hugs:

Dandy....Keeping everything crossed for those CH's babe....you'll get them for sure:hugs:

TNT...hope the scan goes perfectly:hugs:

Char....not long till you're up up and away:yipee:

Never...how you doing sweets?

AJ....Hope you planning lots of lurvin:winkwink:

TTC....how are you chick? Any sign on impending Ov?....Hope so:hugs:

Hey to everyone else....hope you're all ok:hugs:

AFM well after a "symptom" full day yesterday...all has been quiet on the western front today....just sore (.)(.)'s and really creamy cm....and headache this morning...but then that could of been to do with after my nocturnal night the night before I did not want to wake up this morning...:dohh::lol: Temp dropped again by quite a lot...it's a chart on it's own this month...:wacko:


----------



## Lucy1973

Excellent Lindsey! :happydance:

I am gonna hang around late to find out about TNT scan....exciting! :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle :happydance: congratulations!! yay for team :pink: 

I have my CH's :happydance: :happydance: fxed my temps stay up for the next few days i did wake up an hour before my alarm and pee and go bak to bed...hope it didnt change it tooo much :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle - just checking what you did to get this bfp? (now i know its a girl, i cant remember if you have said before)


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: welshie, kel


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Dandy....Nice crosshairs:winkwink:....so pleased for you sweets

Yes Sparkle do tell:winkwink: 
They were awesome pics hun....where did you go to have it done? I know there are a couple of places in Cardiff that do it....I'd be tempted but if the day should come...DH is adamant that we would be staying on team :yellow::dohh:....:brat::haha:

Lucy...Happy 7wks Babes:hugs: Hope it hasn't been too greener day:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

welshie - i'm okay. almost out of my linny's magic maca so i'm contemplating on even taking it again.

sparkle - congratulatons honey! 

TNT - good luck at the scan.

dandy - YOU HAVE CH'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm so stoked sweetie!!! :happydance:

wow, good day for some of our girls. AF and a confirmed O. woo hoo! so happy for you both.

HAVE FUN AT NICKELBACK KEL!


----------



## dandybrush

my OH wont mind either way, im the one who wants a surprise so will be making us stay on team :yellow: too welshie


----------



## kelster823

SEE Dandy TOLD YA ..... you O'd you O'd and the ONLY reason WHY you have dotted CH is because you have your Positive OPK days before.. if you change that I bet ya get SOLID CH.....

Welshie... DAM POND......... are you a quick swimmer??? LOL I did notice that too but I am just so concerned because these temps are tooo CLOSE to my coverlline.... well I should have TWO that are below if I did disgard the Sept 18th and 20th temps get what i mean.. but I still have creamy CM and sore nippies and the lil crampie here and there that are noticable

THANKS NEVER.. will update tomorrow AM


----------



## kelster823

Peace out ladies I am off VERY SOON to see SEXYA--- Chad.. :rofl: and jam the F out... LOL 

talk to ya ll tomorrow... my temps aer gonnabe WHACKED out in the am.....


----------



## WelshRose

kelster823 said:


> Welshie... DAM POND......... are you a quick swimmer??? LOL

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Only if I can wear Callum's old fluorescent orange swim bands:rofl::rofl::rofl: That way if I was late you could send the helicopter out to come find me...knowing me I'd probably have popped into Dandy's on the way:rofl:

I thought you said that you're coverline was too high this cycle??? You could overide it and put your coverline in yourself....I still say hang in there babe...the coverline is only a visual thing with no real meaning as long as the temps are generally in a biphasic pattern you're good.:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies im really confused and need help lol i had blood and have the af cramps but havent had any blood since like half 6 ish just ewcm:shrug: there is streaks of pink in it and i know i defo aint preg lol


----------



## Lucy1973

Thanks Welshie, its green all the time at the mo, am eating barely anything and living on lucozade and dry biscuits....:sleep:

Dandy...fantastic news!!! Hope you caught it! :happydance:

Lindsey sorry don't know....maybe AF taking time to start? :flower:

Where is TNT? I wanted to find out about scan but have to go to bed now.....hope all went well and you saw a lovely little blob and heartbeat! I will check in tomorrow. :hugs:

Goodnight :flower:


----------



## Delilahsown

Hello My Maca Beauties!

First of all- I would like to APOLOGIZE TO ALL OF YOU for leaving you all hanging like that. and I wanted to say THANK YOU- for all the thoughts, prayers, love and support. 

Everything just happened so fast- I've just finally started to process everything. I mean- saturday- im preggie and by tuesday- im not. The short end of it is- as you might already know- my numbers came back low for the gestational age and from the tissue that I passed- it was pretty evident that I had miscarried. I had my follow up today and they did another beta so i'll find out those numbers at some point tomorrow. I declined an ultrasound just because in my heart, I know I could handle seeing numbers rather than an empty uterus. We decided that- we would wait for the next round of numbers to come back and if it warranted, then we would do an ultrasound. Everything else was fine- cervix was soft and closed. I pretty much stopped bleeding the moment I passed the tissue.

We have been given the green light to start TTC again after my next period. I also decided that I was gonna give clomid another try- and THIS TIME- progesterone just waiting to start the very second we find out we are pregnant again. I noticed that this last cycle we did- I didn't feel as bad as I did the cycles before- NP felt it was due to the lifestyle change and weightloss that helped me metabolize the med better this last cycle which helped my "mood". Her advice- keep doing what we are doing. So, i'm going with it. 

as for all of you-

KEL- I TOLD YOU SO! Glad to see at least you o'vd. My first cycle of clomid- i thought it would never come...and finally on cd21 it did. Should get closer for you the next time....:hugs: I would have bought those tickets off you.

Never- I saw you will get a WHOLE TWO MONTHS with DH??? Friggin' sweet! Now- you have time and NO PRESSURE!! 

oh god- i've missed soo much so hard to catch up.. i've basically been page hopping. 

For all you gals in the TWW:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: September was a good month for BFP's but im hopeful that October will be as equally kind =)

and all you maca-beanie mamas- Hope you are all doing well. Sparkle- that lil one is just precious! I just love how you can see her face so clearly!

TnT- baby-daddy just looks- yummo. That's gonna be one beautiful baby!

So what's next? My DH has gone to Atlanta til Sunday night to hone his massage skills- which means im solo for a few days. Just me and my pooch. SOOOOOOO ready for vacay in november! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

WelshRose said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> Welshie... DAM POND......... are you a quick swimmer??? LOL
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Only if I can wear Callum's old fluorescent orange swim bands:rofl::rofl::rofl: That way if I was late you could send the helicopter out to come find me...knowing me I'd probably have popped into Dandy's on the way:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: come visit me welshie :wave:



Lucy1973 said:


> Thanks Welshie, its green all the time at the mo, am eating barely anything and living on lucozade and dry biscuits....:sleep:
> 
> Dandy...fantastic news!!! Hope you caught it! :happydance:
> 
> Lindsey sorry don't know....maybe AF taking time to start? :flower:
> 
> Where is TNT? I wanted to find out about scan but have to go to bed now.....hope all went well and you saw a lovely little blob and heartbeat! I will check in tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> Goodnight :flower:

gosh i hope i caught it too [-o&lt; it too early to have any symptoms :dohh: im trying to ignore the fact that my stomach feels different :dohh: maybe its just all the exercise i've been doing :dohh: dont want to get my hopes too high :nope: 

kel im not changing my pos Ov test im very happy with it :thumbup: i thought i had the dotted CH's cause there was no temp dip :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

delilah :hugs: welcome back


----------



## TntArs06

Delia- Im sorry bout everything hunni but glad that you are back and you got cleared for TTC next cycle. You have a good game plan so your back on track for a BFP.


----------



## TntArs06

So today SUCKED!!! 

Got my US and she couldn't see anything besides my bowel (full of gas), part of my uterus and a working cyst. She did it transvaginally and she dug around trying to find little bub and my bowel is partially in the way maybe. She thinks that it is either too early to see anything or im having an Etopic preg! :cry:

She did do another blood test to see where my numbers are and they are 3952. So im assuming thats the only good thing. She said that women with endometriosis are more likely to have a tubal preg than women without endo. 

She has her own ultrasound machine in the office and thinks that maybe its not strong enough so tomorrow at 730am im going into the hospital part to get an ultrasound with the big expensive machine. So hoping and PRAYING we see something good even if its just a blob! 

I dont even want to research anything about all this because im afraid im going to cry again. It took everything in me just to work at the salon today...I was a wreck, make up smeered and everything.

I didn't think it was too soon ( 7weeks). Ive read on here that some women can hear a heartbeat then so you'd think they would be able to see at least a blob? :shrug:

Just not sure what to think.... I hope and pray its not etopic...I will be a mess!


----------



## Delilahsown

Oh TnT:hugs: Hopefully the lil' shrimpie is just camera shy! Hoping and praying that you'll see a better picture in the morning:thumbup: I have read some blog and forum posts where some people couldn't see anything until they were about 10-12 weeks along. Keep the faith, sweetness! Let us know how the u/s goes tomorrow!


----------



## TntArs06

Delilahsown said:


> Oh TnT:hugs: Hopefully the lil' shrimpie is just camera shy! Hoping and praying that you'll see a better picture in the morning:thumbup: I have read some blog and forum posts where some people couldn't see anything until they were about 10-12 weeks along. Keep the faith, sweetness! Let us know how the u/s goes tomorrow!

Thank you Delia...definitely praying for something positive. Seems so far this little bub is stubborn with my first blood test and now this...:dohh: Im not sure how well I will be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## dandybrush

tnt :hugs: hopefully the super duper machines will be able to find your little bean fxed everything will be alright for you tomorrow


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - i'm with the girls. bub is probably just being stubborn. keep your chin up doll, i know it's hard :hugs:

kel - can't wait to see how the show went hun!

delilah - i'm so sorry that all this happened sweets. i hope the next one sticks and SOON! :dust:

AFM pretty big temp drop today, kind of anxious as to what tomorrows will be to see if this is a significant drop or not. we will see. :shrug: i see DH officially on 23 november and i can't freaking wait. my ticker is a little off, i will actually see him sooner than that. and GET THIS! his colonel might be sending him to....GERMANY!! for training for a week :D it will be only 45 minutes from where i am so definitely feasible to see him. i hope i hope i hope!


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs:

Well it looks like my talking to your cycles has worked for some of you lol.

KELSTER, Hope you had a fantastic time last night :hugs:

NEVER, Fantastic news :happydance::happydance: more time with your DH :happydance::happydance:.

DELIAH, I am so sorry this has happened to you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

DANDY, I took maca, vitamins, and folic acid the month of my BFP. I also put DH on maca and zinc much to his disgust lol. :hugs:

TNT, Aww don't worry too much. I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs::hugs:

LUCY, Hope the sickness clears up for you soon. It's a horrible pregnancy symptom :hugs::hugs:

WELSHIE, Hello, i had my scan done in warminster at one of the babybond clinics. It cost me £79.00 and was worth every penny lol. It was amazing. There was no way that i was staying team :yellow: I think it was more to do with the fact that little lady wanted a brother and everyone kept saying oh yeah it looks like mummy is having a boy. I just knew she was a girl. Little lady was not impressed yesterday when i showed her the pictures of her sister she hasn't said a lot but at least she will get over it before she is born lol. I do wish people would keep quite sometimes. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good morning to all the other maca ladies who i have missed. I do apologise. I'm rushing so that i can go to work lol.
Enjoy your day ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

TNT, hope you see things more clearly in the morning, I hope he/she is just hiding! I will be thinking of you all day today. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

wow so much to read up, hope I remember every thing!

Thanks for all the get well wishes, I still feel bad I think I have a cold but feel better today :thumbup:

TNT I have a feeling every thing will be fine hun, hope to read your good news on scan soon

DELIAH hug hugs:hugs: so glad to see you looking forward to next cycle :hugs:

Kel hope you enjoyed the concernt :flower:

Sparkle whoo hoo a little girl :happydance: the pictures are so cute love them

Never, Dandy,Lynsey :hugs: how you all doing :flower:

Well I had a horrible day yesterday, I had to ring the hospital about my blood sugars the clinic I go to only sits once a week were I live, Spoke to a lovely midwife and she said I need to be seen by the main hospital, She told me to ring them, so I explained I had on friday gone, they said nothing they could do ring my doctor, which I did whom told me to ring the clinc, any way she said I will ring the hospital for you, they rang me back telling me they would send out a letter in 10 days with an appointment for a few weeks time, I tried to explain how I was on insulin at 24 weeks and my BS are higher now than they were when I was put on Insulin, she said she will get the doctor, he was very rude! I tried to explain again, he cut me off saying I have read your notes wait for your appoinment, nothing more we can do. I was so up set couldnt believe it!!! 
So I said F this, Im not going there any more so rang the hospital I had my other babies in, the girl gave out to me cause I did not ring sooner and has me booked in to see the diabetic team, scan and booking in appointment on Tuesday!! such a diffierence! 
I was so glad I rang such a weight lifted off my shoulders, esp when I get a phone call from the diabetic team in Kilkenny telling me they were not sending out an appointment that the doc did not want to see me, he thought another GTT at 20 weeks and then he might see me!! WTF :shrug:

at least now I know I will be in a better place, who will look after baby! :happydance:

sorry for the essay!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im bloody confused woke up this morning with just browny red watery blood when i wipe n hardly anything on the towel aint normal for me:wacko: i usualy come on heavy straight away. im thinking its maybe not a normal af


----------



## ticktock

ah tnt, hopefully bubs is just hiding. I had to have a emergency scan yesterday as was spotting and thought may be ectopic due to some pain and she took ages to find anything, even then could barely see anything and they said my dates were a bit out.
Mine was transvaginal too and they had real trouble even seeing my ovaries so things aren't always clear. She eventually saw a heartbeat but she was looking for over 10 minutes.

I'll be thinking of you and I'm sure bubs will come out of hiding xx

Hi everyone else :wave: hoe you're all well!


----------



## kelster823

Good mornnig all.. 

MY EARS are STILL RINGING..........holy AWESOME show...... Chad is a hottie in his own lil corky sense... They opened up with one of my favs... Burn it to the Ground

anyhoo I can't remember EVERYTHING I read- my brian is still in a fog...

Delia babe good to see you back :hug:

Feel better Celtic :hugs:

TnT- no worries- at those numbers I don't think he/she is visable yet.. my GYN told me you have to be at least close to 10,000 or so .. maybe I am wrong or he was BS'ing me.....

:hi: to all the ladies 

AFM I am REALLY REALLY starting to wonder if I did O..... something just doesn't look right.... ahhh F it.........that is my moto now.....

AND I CANNOT GET THE DAM POT SMOKE SMELL OUTTA MY NOSE .. dam kid in front of us lit a doobie up.. YUCK that shit is GROSS-- never tried it never will...

hee hee me and Jeffy and OLD friends from highschool (at the concert last nite)..the AWESOME peeps that bought my tickets.. my life savors

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs679.snc4/61897_1633911771795_1356715752_1700028_6891873_n.jpg


----------



## TntArs06

What would I do without you girls!??!!!?? You are always right!:hugs:

Everything is ok. Saw the gestational sac and that was it. The techy thinks im around 5 weeks and my ticker says 7 weeks. Donors swimmers musta stayed in there for a loooong time. I dont see being 2 weeks off. Dr said like 6weeks 3 days. 

But im just thankful the sac is in my uterus and not anywhere else. They said it was too soon to see anything else in there. But ovaries and tubes look really good. Waiting for dr and radiologist to look at ultrasound and maybe they can date me better. :haha: Thank you so much girls...you have ALWAYS been right!:hugs: Gestational Sac


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> his colonel might be sending him to....GERMANY!! for training for a week :D it will be only 45 minutes from where i am so definitely feasible to see him. i hope i hope i hope!

awww YEAYAYAYAYA!! This is great news! Im so happy for you


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> Good mornnig all..
> 
> MY EARS are STILL RINGING..........holy AWESOME show...... Chad is a hottie in his own lil corky sense... They opened up with one of my favs... Burn it to the Ground
> 
> anyhoo I can't remember EVERYTHING I read- my brian is still in a fog...
> 
> Delia babe good to see you back :hug:
> 
> Feel better Celtic :hugs:
> 
> TnT- no worries- at those numbers I don't think he/she is visable yet.. my GYN told me you have to be at least close to 10,000 or so .. maybe I am wrong or he was BS'ing me.....
> 
> :hi: to all the ladies
> 
> AFM I am REALLY REALLY starting to wonder if I did O..... something just doesn't look right.... ahhh F it.........that is my moto now.....
> 
> AND I CANNOT GET THE DAM POT SMOKE SMELL OUTTA MY NOSE .. dam kid in front of us lit a doobie up.. YUCK that shit is GROSS-- never tried it never will...
> 
> hee hee me and Jeffy and OLD friends from highschool (at the concert last nite)..the AWESOME peeps that bought my tickets.. my life savors
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs679.snc4/61897_1633911771795_1356715752_1700028_6891873_n.jpg

Glad you had alot of fun! I can't stand pot either! Its nasty. I have NEVER done drugs and dont ever plan on it either. Just gross!


----------



## TntArs06

Ticktock- im so thankful everything was ok and they found the HB! That is a BIG sigh of relief there. I bet it was scary. So glad its ok. :hugs:

Celtic- Im glad you made that call as well. Sometimes dr's dont want to waste time cause they think they know everybody. When in fact we know our bodies better. So your not feeling well though. Is it because of your blood sugar? I hope you get better soon!

Lucy- How are you doing? Thank you for sticken around yesterday..sorry I didn't come on to let ya'll know. :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies :) 

tnt - glad everythings ok :) 

delila - sorry to hear that hun :( glad your in good spirits tho! Hope your next bean sticks, BIG hugs for you! 

kel - glad you had a good time :D nice pic aswell ;) 

Lindsey - you sure its not spotting before af comes into full flow? 

I know ive missed LOADS Of you ladies... I really cant remember what ive read :s 
still no af for me! She better be here tomorow or shes going to ruin my holiday :( also ive had tender nipples for the past 9days,shes late!x


----------



## TntArs06

char- Thank you :hugs: Have you tested at all? Maybe I missed something one day wasnt sure!

Kel- PS I LOOOOVE your hair straight like that. Looks really good and full and healthy!


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - Nah if af aint here by sun ill test but im pretty sure I havent succeeded hehe! 

right ladies im not proper sure what egg white cm is?? Coz at the mo mines quite thick and sticky and strechy?? X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> :hi: ladies :)
> 
> tnt - glad everythings ok :)
> 
> delila - sorry to hear that hun :( glad your in good spirits tho! Hope your next bean sticks, BIG hugs for you!
> 
> kel - glad you had a good time :D nice pic aswell ;)
> 
> Lindsey - you sure its not spotting before af comes into full flow?
> 
> I know ive missed LOADS Of you ladies... I really cant remember what ive read :s
> still no af for me! She better be here tomorow or shes going to ruin my holiday :( also ive had tender nipples for the past 9days,shes late!x

tis full on af now and sooooooo painfull lol


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey - wahoo shes finally here! Sorry about the pain tho :( when its over you can carry on striving for a bfp ;) hehe! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Lindsey - wahoo shes finally here! Sorry about the pain tho :( when its over you can carry on striving for a bfp ;) hehe! X

yeh lol hopefully the macca will help this cycle i know it must of helped the long one i just had


----------



## TntArs06

yeay linds Glad shes full force now so you can start your cycle again and get that BFP! Sorry about the pain though. Thats not fun at all!


----------



## AJThomas

Finally caught up! Hope I can remember everything....

Congrats on the pink beanie Sparkle!

Tick tock and TNT so glad your lil beans are ok and just a lil shy. 

Delilah sorry about what happened hun but keep up the good work and you'll catch it for sure!

Dandy I told you so! LOL so happy to see dpo in your ticker now!

Lindsey, glad AF got you altho we would have preferred a bfp. 

Celtic reading about your doctor really ticked me off, he should be beaten!

Never glad you might see DH sooner than you think!

Kel, good that you had fun at the concert, don't worry about your coverline, there's still a shift in your temps. 

Forgetting some people I know so hiya to the rest of you!

Afm, still no light! Had to charge our phones in the car so I'm on for a bit. Gonna be really pissed if this epistle I'm writing doesn't post!


----------



## kelster823

TnT so glad everything is OK... he/she is just gettin all snugglie in there

AJ- oh i know I had a shift but those LOW TEMPS..... they scare me.. already have some sort of progestrone issue...

Char- hmm is it like actual egg whites???? 

Lindsey glad she is full on now

Never glad you MIGHT see DH sooner then you thought.. whoopie


----------



## xcharx

Aj - what a joke!? Is it coz of the storm?- 
kel - hmm not its not like egg white! I dunno... poxy body :( 
ladies I just bought a book - dont think im feeling well lol I havent read a book since I left school! 
x


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> TnT so glad everything is OK... he/she is just gettin all snugglie in there
> 
> AJ- oh i know I had a shift but those LOW TEMPS..... they scare me.. already have some sort of progestrone issue...
> 
> Char- hmm is it like actual egg whites????
> 
> Lindsey glad she is full on now
> 
> Never glad you MIGHT see DH sooner then you thought.. whoopie

Thanks hun... I prayed really hard to keep the fear outta me and stay positive. Your temp drop is confusing. I dont know much about progesterone but it seems you do. But I still think you Od bc your still above coverline.


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> Finally caught up! Hope I can remember everything....
> 
> Congrats on the pink beanie Sparkle!
> 
> Tick tock and TNT so glad your lil beans are ok and just a lil shy.
> 
> Delilah sorry about what happened hun but keep up the good work and you'll catch it for sure!
> 
> Dandy I told you so! LOL so happy to see dpo in your ticker now!
> 
> Lindsey, glad AF got you altho we would have preferred a bfp.
> 
> Celtic reading about your doctor really ticked me off, he should be beaten!
> 
> Never glad you might see DH sooner than you think!
> 
> Kel, good that you had fun at the concert, don't worry about your coverline, there's still a shift in your temps.
> 
> Forgetting some people I know so hiya to the rest of you!
> 
> Afm, still no light! Had to charge our phones in the car so I'm on for a bit. Gonna be really pissed if this epistle I'm writing doesn't post!

Still no power?! Wow that does really sick. ITs like its nice at first and you can connect with DH but then after awhile its too much. Makes you wonder how the cavemen did anything.:haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Yeah xcharx, the storm took down some trees and poles so a good bit of the island is without light and water right now. Gonna have to go shower at my parents, they have a solar heater so I'll get hot water at least.


----------



## AJThomas

Tnt we had a good time, the most annoying thing was that the phones were down too so I couldn't get on here or call my family. Other than that it was pretty nice.


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> Tnt we had a good time, the most annoying thing was that the phones were down too so I couldn't get on here or call my family. Other than that it was pretty nice.

Not haven a phone would drive me NUTS!!!! The one thing i ALWAYS have is my phone. Glad things are ok for you guys tho and your safe.:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: afternoon ladies


----------



## kelster823

someone want to explain this to me?? OPK just about 20 minutes ago???

I can't be O'ing again or just about too.... :cry: :cry: this SUXS

all my other ones have been barely there...yes I still have been taking them for what reason I have NO IDEA I am a pee freak.. since I can't pee on a PG test yet

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/scan0196.jpg


----------



## WhisperOfHope

kelster823 said:


> someone want to explain this to me?? OPK just about 20 minutes ago???
> 
> I can't be O'ing again or just about too.... :cry: :cry: this SUXS
> 
> all my other ones have been barely there...yes I still have been taking them for what reason I have NO IDEA I am a pee freak.. since I can't pee on a PG test yet
> 
> https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/scan0196.jpg

opks can pick up preg too hun it picked my chem up before a preg test did a few mths back


----------



## nevertogether

i had lines on my OPK's after ovulation last cycle as well. some even being positive, so i wouldn't worry right now kel honey.


----------



## kelster823

ohh Lindsey with my temps and that I am only "supposively" 7DPO I don;t think it is picking that up

BUT THANKS for trying to cheer me up :) :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> i had lines on my OPK's after ovulation last cycle as well. some even being positive, so i wouldn't worry right now kel honey.

ok kewl thanks hunny bunny


----------



## Lucy1973

Phew...glad you saw the little sac TNT...will you go back for another in a week or so? :flower:

Great news never, thats fantastic! :happydance:

Hope you did Ov Kell, must be confusing! :hugs:

TNT I have scan at 8 weeks next Thursday, I wanted to wait a little longer, I definitely need to see something this time! Feel pretty rubbish....you are lucky! :flower:


----------



## AJThomas

*sigh* found out from a 3rd party that a good friend of mine is desperate to buy a new car cuz they plan to start a family soon, I think I'll die if she gets a bfp before I do.


----------



## TntArs06

Lucy1973 said:


> Phew...glad you saw the little sac TNT...will you go back for another in a week or so? :flower:
> 
> Great news never, thats fantastic! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you did Ov Kell, must be confusing! :hugs:
> 
> TNT I have scan at 8 weeks next Thursday, I wanted to wait a little longer, I definitely need to see something this time! Feel pretty rubbish....you are lucky! :flower:

Well i have been starring at the sac like all morning and Im thinking you can see litle maca bub in upper left corner of the sac..like another buble is there and something is blocking it. So maybe im not 5 weeks...I really dont think I am just because of charting. I will have another scan in 2 weeks on Oct 11th. So hopefully it wont be such a nightmare again. 

Im so glad you are waiting....I wish and then I dont wish that I got this scan. LOL it was hard yesterday and better today. Could be the hormones tho. I can't wait to see your scan next week!! :happydance: What are your symptoms right now?


----------



## TntArs06

Kel- I agree with Never! But just in case are you going to BD anyways?

AJ- aww hunni im sorry. I sure hope not. You definitely deserve this!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so ready to try again. i hate waiting!


----------



## Linny

I'm sorry, I keep dropping in to say :wave: but everytime I do there's soooo much to catch up on :D!!!

Kel...humph I am stumped with the OPK, it does seem to be something that happens to you though if i remeber rightly. Could you mention that to the doc and see what he thinks?? Sorry rubbish help I know! Glad the concert was fab though!!

SBB :yipee: :yipee: on the moving house front! I really hope it all goes well for you all :D Hows bumpy bump? Mines's coming along finally!! Oh and the peeing.......at LEAST 15 times just while I'm at work :(

Spark...:happydance: :happydance: team :pink: like meeeeeeeeeee :D Were pink bump buddies now yey!! Scan looks fab :D

TNT..I'm so happy all is well with you and bubs and your scan went much better today :hugs:

Tick....I'm sorry to hear about your spotting, but I know you were a spotter normally like SBB and I so it may be something you'l suffer with throughout! Try not to worry too much though :hugs:

Dandy :wave: hey hun! YEY to the big 'O'! so excited :hugs:

AJ....get to it :sex:

Never...hey hun :hugs: I'm sorry my magic maca wasn't magic after all BOOOOO!!!

Linds....yey for :witch:

Welshie...hey hun, hope your well :hugs:

I'm sorry if ive missed anyone....big BIG :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

22 weeks :shock: it's okay linny, thank you :hugs:


----------



## Linny

I know, can't believe its 22 weeks!!!!

Oooh Celtic I missed you out hun, sorry :hugs: Yuck the GTT test sounds awful. I have mine on the 26 Oct and am dreading it! Work are expecting me in after, do you think I'l be ok to go in or will I feel rubbish?


----------



## AJThomas

I'm on it Linny, I'm on it, especially with all this nasty weather we're having.


----------



## nevertogether

i missed it too celtic! wow, i can't believe ALL of that happened today. how horrible :( i am so glad that you found a hospital to listen to you though and that you are confident will make this pregnancy go well. i'm appalled by the other one entirely! wow.... :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

AJThomas said:


> *sigh* found out from a 3rd party that a good friend of mine is desperate to buy a new car cuz they plan to start a family soon, I think I'll die if she gets a bfp before I do.

AJ i know just how you feel :dohh: im dreading the day my sis says she is pg, until i'm pg myself :cry: 

Happy Birthday TNT :cake::wohoo::wine::flasher::flasher::bunny:

I know im early but its Oct 1 here  so im getting in first (I hope i got the date right TNT :dohh: )

i think you said it was the same day as my blood test, either that or my gyn app :shrug: so im going with today :thumbup:

nervous for my blood test today :argh: and am very very happy my cycle has shortened :happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

Dandy- You are correct! It is Oct 1st. I was sitting here thinking how you knew my bday. I kept looking around for something that said it! :haha: Thank you very much!

Please let us know how to blood test goes. When will you know the results? Your temps look good today. So glad you got a shorter cycle this time around.


----------



## Lucy1973

Happy Birthday TNT! :happydance::cake::juggle::fool:


----------



## Lucy1973

TntArs06 said:


> Lucy1973 said:
> 
> 
> Phew...glad you saw the little sac TNT...will you go back for another in a week or so? :flower:
> 
> Great news never, thats fantastic! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you did Ov Kell, must be confusing! :hugs:
> 
> TNT I have scan at 8 weeks next Thursday, I wanted to wait a little longer, I definitely need to see something this time! Feel pretty rubbish....you are lucky! :flower:
> 
> Well i have been starring at the sac like all morning and Im thinking you can see litle maca bub in upper left corner of the sac..like another buble is there and something is blocking it. So maybe im not 5 weeks...I really dont think I am just because of charting. I will have another scan in 2 weeks on Oct 11th. So hopefully it wont be such a nightmare again.
> 
> Im so glad you are waiting....I wish and then I dont wish that I got this scan. LOL it was hard yesterday and better today. Could be the hormones tho. I can't wait to see your scan next week!! :happydance: What are your symptoms right now?Click to expand...

You could be 6 weeks, they don't always see the bubs that early...maybe they are shy....hope all goes well in 2 weeks....the sac is in the right place, and if you see a little something there, it will be much bigger in 2 weeks! 

I feel pretty sick most of the time and can't eat alot, I have actually lost weight this week....tonight is a good night and I had some chocolate though yum. I am trying not to think of the scan cos I am very scared of that scan room now! Anyway it's gotta work out some time right? Take care of yourself and have a great birthday! :hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

TNT I just had a close up look of your scan and you are def right, there is a tiny something top left...like a bub shape for sure....could be tiny bubs and yolk sac....:happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

TntArs06 said:


> Dandy- You are correct! It is Oct 1st. I was sitting here thinking how you knew my bday. I kept looking around for something that said it! :haha: Thank you very much!
> 
> Please let us know how to blood test goes. When will you know the results? Your temps look good today. So glad you got a shorter cycle this time around.

i tried looking around to confirm it too :haha:

so i just had to go with my memory :dohh: 

i dont know when i'll get my results back my doc said if my results are good i will just get a letter in the mail, if she wants to discuss them i'll get a call and have to make an appointment, so im thinking results prob next week or the week after, and then i see my gyn on the 16th :dohh: and she'll prob make me do another blood test :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> What would I do without you girls!??!!!?? You are always right!:hugs:
> 
> Everything is ok. Saw the gestational sac and that was it. The techy thinks im around 5 weeks and my ticker says 7 weeks. Donors swimmers musta stayed in there for a loooong time. I dont see being 2 weeks off. Dr said like 6weeks 3 days.
> 
> But im just thankful the sac is in my uterus and not anywhere else. They said it was too soon to see anything else in there. But ovaries and tubes look really good. Waiting for dr and radiologist to look at ultrasound and maybe they can date me better. :haha: Thank you so much girls...you have ALWAYS been right!:hugs: Gestational Sac
> View attachment 121283

I think 6 weeks 3 days as well hun, no way are you 5 weeks that's to far off and if you know when you OV and give a few days extra for late implantation then the 6 weeks sounds right any way scans can be out a few days! same thing happened me on my scan as well I thought I was 8 weeks and scan said just 6 weeks and 6 days or something! I freaked as I charted and was fairly sure when I OV, well all was ok as that was DD :flower:

OOH I think I can see tiny baby as well :happydance: keep positive and cant wait to see your next scan picture!



TntArs06 said:


> Ticktock- I'm so thankful everything was ok and they found the HB! That is a BIG sigh of relief there. I bet it was scary. So glad its ok. :hugs:
> 
> Celtic- Im glad you made that call as well. Sometimes dr's dont want to waste time cause they think they know everybody. When in fact we know our bodies better. So your not feeling well though. Is it because of your blood sugar? I hope you get better soon!
> 
> Lucy- How are you doing? Thank you for sticken around yesterday..sorry I didn't come on to let ya'll know. :hugs:

They didn't want to listen and just kept passing the book, Im so glad Ive changed hospitals, I know its further away but I know the midwifes there by first name it feels right to go back to them, I know they will listen!



Linny said:


> I know, can't believe its 22 weeks!!!!
> 
> Oooh Celtic I missed you out hun, sorry :hugs: Yuck the GTT test sounds awful. I have mine on the 26 Oct and am dreading it! Work are expecting me in after, do you think I'l be ok to go in or will I feel rubbish?

you should see my arms hope they are better for Tuesday!!! you should be fine, have a big bottle of water and pack some food so as soon as you finish have something to drink and eat, going that long fasting and being pregnant is to much hard work! you may feel tired and may be a bit sickly when you drink the glucose drink. :hugs: I would play it by ear, if you dont feel right see can you get the rest of the day off and relax :hugs:


Kel glad you enjoyed the concert! HMM on the OPK there is no way its showing a pregnancy already is there! FX:flower:

Never I'm so excited for you, hope your DH gets to come over now ooh Hun huge hugs as well :hugs: I'm so much better now, a huge weight lifted off my shoulders should have gave in to my gut and rang them earlier! I'm much happier now!

Lucy when is your scan, :hugs: this has to be a sticky bean for you :hugs:

AJ I love Storm's but not when they cause that much damage!

Dandy how did the blood test go!

wow I hope I remembered every one :hugs:


OOH I have a nasty cold my BS are a little higher because of it, but I'm eating well, I got a lovely break this afternoon though DD had a long sleep DS3 went to play at a friends house! it was so quite I fell a sleep :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

haha celtic, it is today, i havent had it yet, im currently fasting :dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

Lucy- Well seems like you have a sticky bean with your symptoms. I almost wanna be sick just so I know everything is ok. You will be in my thoughts and prayers sweetie. I wanna see an EXCELLENT scan next week!:hugs:

Celtic- I would have done the same thing if I were you. Cept Im really stubborn and probably would have switched the second I felt weird about situation. So glad you have peace of mind though. I know that really helps you. And yeah to a nice quiet nap...thats gotta be super nice! I hope you have a great weekend and get to feeling better.:hugs:

Dandy- My goodness thats a long time to wait!!! :dohh::growlmad: Im the type that has to know at least a couple days later. LOL you have alot of patience. Its weird how different countries do things differently....usually over here where I live they would call us and let us know within a couple days whether its good or bad. I couldn't wait that long. :haha: But your gyn appt is around the corner and now you have another thing to look forward to! :hugs:

Im thinking I am around 6 weeks. Celtic makes perfect sense that there could have been late implantation. Either that or the little bub is just as stubborn as me. :haha: or taking its sweet time just chillen. :haha: Who knows....im just glad it wasn't etopic. I was a mess yesterday...prob hormones helped too but still I cried thinking about it.


----------



## dandybrush

yes its ages to wait, but they dont give results over the phone here (from my experiences) so all i can do is wait :coffee:


----------



## AJThomas

Well I've done it! Finally started a workout today cuz I kno I need it and I feel so much better after! Just hope I can stick to it. Need to get DH active too, checked his bmi and he's almost considered obese so we need to work on that.


----------



## dandybrush

yes my OH is almost considered obese too...but he is lazy and isnt doing anything about it :dohh: good work AJ


----------



## AJThomas

I guess its a geek thing Dandy, lol. Mayb I could get hubby interested if it was in wii form an he didn't have to put the controller down. Gave him some stuff to read today about how weight affects fertility in both partners an the dangers like heart attack etc. Hopefully it was enough to motivate him even a little.


----------



## dandybrush

yes i hope it works for you AJ

i have sent my OH links to sites about overweight and fertility etc. too so he knows what he has to do...just isnt doing it :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

The bad part is I can't even jog with him for motivation cuz then I lose the weight I so badly need, most I can do is walk while he jogs. Guess we can do weightlifting togehter if I can get up early enough, I'm a night person and he's a morning one. Wouldn't be so bad if all the weight wasn't around his waist, looks about 6 or 7 months pregnant....maybe more. :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

haha im a morning person OH is a night person, but he gets home from work and will not exercise, says he doesnt want to come home and do that, but he cant get up and go before work cause he sux in the morning


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, sounds like me and DH in opposite. I grumble if I have to leave the bed before 8 but I just can't seem to be able to sleep at night, I'm working on it to increase our ttcing tho so I try and go to bed by 10. No matter wat time DH goes to bed he's awake at 6 or so. Seriously need to get him exercising tho, so much cuter and sexier thin. :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

i agree, my OH would be cuter and sexier thin too :)


----------



## AJThomas

So great that you have crosshairs Dandy! Even if they are dotted. Your cycle has cut in half almost.


----------



## dandybrush

i know its friggen awesome!! i think thats the 2 kg i have lost and the healthier foods working there as i am on no meds at all


----------



## AJThomas

Wow, how much do you want to lose in all?


----------



## dandybrush

mmm ideally i would prob like to lose another 10 kg or more, but would be happy if i could lose at least 6kg


----------



## AJThomas

Well if 2kg has such awesome benefits, 6 more should be awesome! Hubby needs to lose like 30lbs, which is about 14kg.


----------



## dandybrush

my OH needs to lose about 20-30kg :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

I really think it will help us with ttcing tho, trying to eat regularly, no meal skipping, drink my water, take my vits and maca when I should, get enough sleep and exercise. Especially need to work on the water and exercise.


----------



## dandybrush

you are right AJ i think good diet/exercise will work wonders

im a bad one for taking water too :dohh: trying to be good, im bringing a bottle to work with me now. I mostly eat regularly, have a fruit bar for morning tea and a yoghurt or milo of vege chips for arvo tea


----------



## AJThomas

Ya, I suck at eating breakfast, DH always cusses me out about it. 

Finally got some light! Hope my fridge items are ok. :-( Another storm should roll in on the weekend tho, not looking forward to that, one storm was enough. 

Lol, DH is raising hell wit the power company on the phone, poor lady, she's just the person who answers the phone.


----------



## dandybrush

well had the blood test, fxed the results are better than last time. it did hurt, but was over so fast it was good :thumbup:


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> well had the blood test, fxed the results are better than last time. it did hurt, but was over so fast it was good :thumbup:

YAYA :happydance: now we wait for a letter in the mail! FX :coffee::hugs:

AJ and Dandy- you guys are doing great on the workout front. Before bfp I was only walking about 45mins a day...i would sweat but nothing like a hard workout...I actually hate sweating...:haha: So weird how in bootcamp and highschool I was soo tiny and didn't mind working my butt off...now im just like meh! :haha::blush:

Alright time to :sleep: You ladies have a wonderful night/day


----------



## dandybrush

night tnt :hugs:

yes lets hope we get the letter in the mail


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps:wave:
I've tried to catch up and remember everything....but have probably forgotton a lot:dohh:

TNT....Happy birthday sweetheart:cake: I also definately agree there is something top left of your scan pic...hope the next u/s goes better and offers a lot more reassurance:hugs::hugs:

Lindsey....Aww you poor thing, sorry to hear that the ol hag bag is causing you pain...glad that she's arrived for you thou sweets:hugs:

Celtic...So glad that you have gone back to the hospital where you are comfortable hun...faith, trust, and confidence in health care providers does wonders for the outcome hun...something I truly believe:hugs:

Sparkle...Thanks for saying where you had it done chick and that price was amazing...I expected it to be more...we have a baby bond in Cardiff:winkwink: Hope your Lil lady is coming round to the idea of having a lil sister:hugs: What have the other kids said?

Linny...I'm good sweets...how are you?:hugs:

Kel....eagerly waiting to stalk that chart....could you not get a progesterone test done today?:hugs:
How's the car? Is your Sis home yet? Glad you had a great night at Nickleback...foggy ears...don't you just luv em?!:winkwink::lol:

Dandy....I shall chart stalk you in a second sweets...so glad that your cycle has been cut down....good luck with the bloods:hugs:

AJ...Well done on the workout routine babe....I have read that for optimum fertility...women should have at least 22% body fat....don't go turning all the fat to muscle when lifting them weights:winkwink::hugs: Glad you have power again sweets....I must admit I'd probably be the same as your DH on the phone to the power company:brat::haha:

Lucy...Everything crossed for next week sweets....just remember all the :sick: has got to be a good sign....All my friends that have suffered badly with ms have all gone on to have healthy babies...Welshie has a feeling that all will be ok:hugs:

SBB...Howdy chick...how are you doing? Any plans for the weekend? When do you think you'll start buying baby bits?

Never...:hi:...that's amazing news that Chris maybe getting posted to Germany:yipee: I'm feeling good vibes sweets:hugs:

Delia...Great to have you back sweets and glad you haven't given up hope:hugs::hugs:

TTC....Where are you Lovely??? Hope you're ok:hugs: Just thinking is it holiday time and birthday time for you???

Not a huge amount of news from this end the chart is still doing it's own thing...:wacko: Boobs are feeling really achy but not sore to touch...most bizarre:loopy: Having increased cm but that's not uncommon for my tww....that's about it really I think just plodding on.


----------



## WelshRose

Forgot to ask Niamh...how are the kittens doing?....do you have any pics???:awww:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

mornin ladies hope yor all well?


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Lindsey...How are you doing sweets? I was just looking at your sig and noticed that it's not long til you're off to Germany:yipee: It would be awesome if you Ov while you're away on hols with less stress etc going on:thumbup: 
Just peeked at your chart link....that site looks quite confusing...That's probably just me thou:dohh::lol: Are you still taking the Maca?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Morning Lindsey...How are you doing sweets? I was just looking at your sig and noticed that it's not long til you're off to Germany:yipee: It would be awesome if you Ov while you're away on hols with less stress etc going on:thumbup:
> Just peeked at your chart link....that site looks quite confusing...That's probably just me thou:dohh::lol: Are you still taking the Maca?

defo still taking it i beleive tats the reason ive finaly goten af lol. im dosed up with painkillers n heat pad atm so nottoo bad lol. how are you doing? yeh its confusing to me too think i may go bk tp fertilty friend:haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dandy hope you get the results with a great result soon! :flower: see in your in Australia I lived there for nearly a year and my DD there :thumbup:

TNT thanks hun, it was so nice and I over slept this morning couldnt believe it! it was 8 am when I woke up! I am normally up at 6.30 or 7 am :happydance: Happy Birthday xx


oooh Kittens are great and yep have some pictures! they are only a day old in them!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF7376.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 2









DSCF7380.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2









DSCF7381.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2


----------



## WhisperOfHope

omg them kittens are soooooooooooo cute!

is it just me or has ff put the price up of the vip membership?:shrug:


----------



## yazzy

Happy Birthday TNT really pleased your scan went well aswell.

Lindsey - have you thought about trying maca? I have long cycles and took maca on the last one and it halved my cycle length.

Dandy - good luck with your blood results.

Welshie - Hi!

AJ - glad you've got your power back.

Hi SBB and Celtic!

Never - how are you today?

AFM - I don't think I have O'd yet so not giving the OH a rest yet lol. I think if it is going to happen it will be in the next couple of days. 5 days and counting til my FS appointment yay!

And yesterday my younger cousin (she's 22) announced she is pregnant - she has now moved back home with her very strange boyfriend, hasn't been with him for long and really isn't in a stable place to be having a child. And there's me and my OH ttc for the last year with no luck!

I think my mum is even quietly wanting me to surprise her with a grandchild next year - she said last night she had thought i'd be next to be pregnant and sounded disappointed.

Anyway back to PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets go get those BFP's girls!!!!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Hi Yazzy...everything crossed that you Ov soon sweets...and Yay for the FS appt not being that far away:hugs:

Celtic...Those kittens are just adorable...do you have a fave?

Linds I just looked at the prices hun...don't think they've changed any....it's usually about £28-£30 for a year subscription...depending on the exchange rate.


----------



## xcharx

Right ladies, this is my 5th time of writing, if anybody distracts me time im gna scream! 

morning ladies :hi: how are you all :)?

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TNT ;) BIG HUGS FOR YOU! 

Still no af...shes determined to ruin my holiday :( :( x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Hi Yazzy...everything crossed that you Ov soon sweets...and Yay for the FS appt not being that far away:hugs:
> 
> Celtic...Those kittens are just adorable...do you have a fave?
> 
> Linds I just looked at the prices hun...don't think they've changed any....it's usually about £28-£30 for a year subscription...depending on the exchange rate.

Just registerd again and got a free mths membership lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ohh and happy birthday TNT:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

yazzy said:


> Happy Birthday TNT really pleased your scan went well aswell.
> 
> Lindsey - have you thought about trying maca? I have long cycles and took maca on the last one and it halved my cycle length.
> 
> Dandy - good luck with your blood results.
> 
> Welshie - Hi!
> 
> AJ - glad you've got your power back.
> 
> Hi SBB and Celtic!
> 
> Never - how are you today?
> 
> AFM - I don't think I have O'd yet so not giving the OH a rest yet lol. I think if it is going to happen it will be in the next couple of days. 5 days and counting til my FS appointment yay!
> 
> And yesterday my younger cousin (she's 22) announced she is pregnant - she has now moved back home with her very strange boyfriend, hasn't been with him for long and really isn't in a stable place to be having a child. And there's me and my OH ttc for the last year with no luck!
> 
> I think my mum is even quietly wanting me to surprise her with a grandchild next year - she said last night she had thought i'd be next to be pregnant and sounded disappointed.
> 
> Anyway back to PMA!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets go get those BFP's girls!!!!!!

i started taking macca day 55 or so last cycle and im so sure it helped bring on ov and af its my magic macca :haha:


----------



## WelshRose

Char....do you have any hpt's in the house????
Cos if you have go.....:test::test::test::test: :lol::lol::lol:
When was the :witch: due?


----------



## kelster823

morning

Happy birthday TnT- I hope you have a wonderful day

Hey Welshie...Sis is coming home today- she is doing MUCH MUCH better- yeah Nickelback was awesome- sad it's over already- probably could go see them once a week in concert :rofl:

Celtic- how ya feeling? kittens are SOOOOOOOOOOO cute.... I miss my kitty :cry:

Yazzy- I feel ya hun- if only our dam bodies would work NORMAL.. I don't know if I know what the "F" normal is anymore :shrug:

Dandy I hope the doc's wasn't to bad for you :lol:

AJ- I hope you get your power back on- we got hit pretty good last nite with the leftover stuff of Tropical Storm Nicole

:hi: to Linny- Spark- Lindsey- SBB- Never- TTC- Delia- Char- 

AFM- not much- looks like the car is gonna be OK.. LOL someone is gonna fix it tomorrow... I just hate to give it up.. I know it is OLD but only 53,000 miles COME ON ..so not much planned for the weekend.... 

kay have a great day


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - af was due 3days ago, unless maca making my cycles longer coz I only have a 21day cycle normally! Ive started to get period cramps mow anyways Lol... If still not shown her ugly face ill test sun morning! 

kel - glad your sis is ok :) now to fix the car! Bloody things :( I brought a different car 4 months ago, already ive had to have a Tyre changed, I broke the suspension spring so had to have that changed, then serviced and mot - alot of bloody moneys! 

x


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - I just noticed that its nearly time for gails prediction to come true :) praying for you hun! X


----------



## kelster823

> I brought a different car 4 months ago, already ive had to have a Tyre changed, I broke the suspension spring so had to have that changed, then serviced and mot - alot of bloody moneys

well THAT suxs BIG TIME... don't you guys have what they call a LEMON LAW???? 

vehicle that continues to have a defect that substantially impairs its use, value, or safety. Generally, if the car has been repaired 4 or more times for the same Defect within the Warranty Period and the Defect has not been fixed, the car qualifies as a Lemon. All States differ so you should consult the Lemon Law Summary and the State Statutes for your particular State. Note that the warranty period may or may not coincide with the Manufacturer's Warranty

OOOOOHH Welshie you gotta add Char to the front for testing on Sunday


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Babe:hugs:
I SOOOO hope she's right....I had my first mc the day after boxing day 2yrs ago this christmas and then the twins would of been due Jan 4th 2010 so another sad "anniversary" coming up...it would be amazing to have a sticky Bud (or two) on board by christmas. 
I couldn't help myself and went to count down to pregnancy site to their extended due date calculator and I would be putting my christmas tree up around the time of a 12wk scan...it always goes up the last day of november in time for the advent calendar:dohh::lol: and then baby movements could be felt from the 29th dec....:cloud9:.......All this is of course if we're lucky this cycle....failing that I'll settle for getting my :bfp: when I put the tree up.....but nothing else Mr Stork...it's time for Welshie to get tough and set you a deadline....:trouble:....and while you're dropping mine off you'd better deliver to the rest of the girls on this thread that have been patiently waiting:winkwink::hugs:....I'm gonna be greedy and want all of them as Bump Buddies:winkwink::rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

welshie - i hope you caught it honey! :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Babe:hugs:

How's you and your day going?:hugs:

I've just been doing the September Stats....we actually got more :bfp: than :witch:.....:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## yazzy

Kel - I hear ya! It would be nice to have 'normal' cycles so we can just get on with ttc properly.

Lindsey - sorry I was talking rubbish I meant have you thought about trying Soy Isoflavones? That is what made my cycle shorten by half.


----------



## WelshRose

> OOOOOHH Welshie you gotta add Char to the front for testing on Sunday

Consider it done Kel.....Char....get that test ready....we're on a mission to beat September's results:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Yazzy :hugs:

Welshie- Sept stats were AWESOME,, 

but I can 99% guarentee you that I WILL be one of the :witch:'s for this month :(


----------



## ticktock

helloooooo are sbb or linny about? I'm still spotting a teensy bit, just v light brown and even thought had scan and saw heartbeat, I remember they both has spotting and would love some reassuring words :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm doing good welshie. spent most of the day driving a fellow soldier around for an appointment. wasn't too bad. found out DH might be coming to germany october 25, so i am hoping. nothing is set in stone though, so it might change anytime. also found out that DH is on the next deployment to kosovo as well so looks like he will be leaving again next year. hoping and praying we are pregnant by then! please please please.... taking my last bit of linny's magic maca, and probably taking a break from it since it hasn't got me a :bfp: yet. just going to be taking my folic acid and lemon balm.


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Kel...:hugs:
Your doc isn't checking your progesterone at all this cycle is he?


----------



## WelshRose

Never that is fab about Oct 25...and I shall keep everything crossed that it happens for you sweets....and definately for a sticky maca bub in your tum by the time Chris goes to Kosovo:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

WelshRose said:


> Aww Kel...:hugs:
> Your doc isn't checking your progesterone at all this cycle is he?

nope and I asked.... :nope:

Never that is AWESOME news.. Oct 25th.. I HOPE I HOPE I HOPE


----------



## WelshRose

They can be such pain in the bum's sometimes Kel:hugs: 
I'm sure doctors here would do the same...but what's the point in them prescribing a dosage and then not checking whether the dosage has worked???:hissy:....Stoooopid fools....I think they should give us their paychecks we'd work a lot harder for it and get better results and have happier more content patients:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Yazzy....I didn't realise that you were using Soy iso's...if I'm not lucky this cycle I have them in the cupboard ready to try next cycle:thumbup: 

Does anyone know if they always shorten your cycle?....when I ovulate properly my cycle length is fine....it's getting consistent ovulation that seems to be the problem these days:dohh::lol:


----------



## AJThomas

Whoa, so many of you are on this morning, morning to you all!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TNT!! Have a good time but remember you can only drink milk or juice, nothing that comes in a fancy glass :haha:


----------



## kelster823

WelshRose said:


> They can be such pain in the bum's sometimes Kel:hugs:
> I'm sure doctors here would do the same...but what's the point in them prescribing a dosage and then not checking whether the dosage has worked???:hissy:....Stoooopid fools....I think they should give us their paychecks we'd work a lot harder for it and get better results and have happier more content patients:winkwink::hugs:

ahh yep.. but I TRULY think he just doesn't want to be bothered with me....

he literally walked into the room and said hi how are you, well since you have had 2 MC within the last 10 months and you are 40...I don't want to screw around = I am referring you out to a FS.... I have the referral and everything already .......I am NOT ready to take that step yet... crips Jeff and I decided LONG ago that I wouldn't even go this far as to taking drugs..... so much for that theory... :rofl: 

it is nice to see exactly what my body is doing without all the stuff in it.... my temps are not ALL over the place.. up down in a big fashion.. ya know


----------



## nevertogether

welshie - i used soy this cycle as well. since i ovulate regularly, it never made my cycle shorter it has always just made it stronger. waiting to see if the same is true this cycle.


----------



## WelshRose

Never...I shall be watching with interest hun:winkwink::hugs:


Kel....It is good to see what your body's upto...are you taking anything at the mo then?
As for your doc....:yellowcard: Ya never know the FS may hit on the problem really quick and it could be really easy to fix....it doesn't have to be all intense and invasive. Having said that thou babe...Only you and Jeff can decide what is acceptable and what's not:hugs: You know where I am if you need to rant babe:hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - im now scared incase its a bfn loool but if it is a bfp what a great way to start a holiday :) hope you get your bfp this month! 

kel - hope you get a bfp this month :D the lemon law -ive never heard of it in the uk, but the suspension problem was my fault - need to slow down over bumps :( hehe 

never - yay I really hope you & dh get to spend some time 2geva this month ;) I wna see a bfp from you by the end of this year miss! 

aj & Yazzy :hi:
x


----------



## kelster823

:nope: nothing babe.. except for my regular pre-natals



> You know where I am if you need to rant babe

oh I know... :hugs:

Hey AJ!!! you snuck in on me :hi:


----------



## WelshRose

xcharx said:


> Welshie - im now scared incase its a bfn loool but if it is a bfp what a great way to start a holiday :)

Sorry Babe:hugs:....No pressure! I can't believe that you have the willpower for her to be 3days late and haven't tested yet!....You deserve a medal as big as a frying pan!:lol::hugs: Knowing me I'll cave and test with you on sunday...2days before intended:winkwink::dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

yazzy said:


> Kel - I hear ya! It would be nice to have 'normal' cycles so we can just get on with ttc properly.
> 
> Lindsey - sorry I was talking rubbish I meant have you thought about trying Soy Isoflavones? That is what made my cycle shorten by half.

trying to get hold of the hubby to pick me sum up but he aint answering hos phone bloody man


----------



## SBB

ticktock said:


> helloooooo are sbb or linny about? I'm still spotting a teensy bit, just v light brown and even thought had scan and saw heartbeat, I remember they both has spotting and would love some reassuring words :flower:

I'm STILL spotting at nearly 28 weeks! Don't worry honestly... Mine comes and goes, apparently I have a raw bit on my cervix that bleeds if I do anything strenuous (walking, moving, sneezing :haha:) 

Hey everyone else :wave: 

I know I've hardly been on, I'm sooooo busy but will catch up soon! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

You can get them in Tesco Lindsey...40mg ones...I think the advice is to take 3 before bed to lessen any side-effects on either cycle days 1-5, 2-6, 3-7 or 5-9.
If taken earlier in the cycle then more follies will be produced....but of a lower quality or if taken later i.e 3-7 or 5-9, then less follies of better quality are produced.
I think I will probably go with days 3-7 should the witch come...Good luck babe...hope he can get you some. I can't comment about the phone cos usually it's the DH saying that about me...I blame it on the phone...I hate it with a passion...roll on iphone at the end of dec:yipee:


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: SBB....glad you're ok babe....take it easy....unless it's busy busy buying bits and pieces for baby jesus...then I'm only sad that I don't live closer to help you carry the bags:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> You can get them in Tesco Lindsey...40mg ones...I think the advice is to take 3 before bed to lessen any side-effects on either cycle days 1-5, 2-6, 3-7 or 5-9.
> If taken earlier in the cycle then more follies will be produced....but of a lower quality or if taken later i.e 3-7 or 5-9, then less follies of better quality are produced.
> I think I will probably go with days 3-7 should the witch come...Good luck babe...hope he can get you some. I can't comment about the phone cos usually it's the DH saying that about me...I blame it on the phone...I hate it with a passion...roll on iphone at the end of dec:yipee:

ben has a habbit of ringing his mum all the time when hes out alone so i can never get hold of him lol. i may hop the bus with him tomorrow if he doesnt anser and go to tesco am i too late to take them tho cd 3?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got hold of him he wont get me them from holland and barret says they too expensive but hes on his way bk them gonna get a cab to tesco so can take them tonight if they even have them:haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Kel and xcharx.

Kel your chart, Dandy's and Welshie's are always head scratchers. At least you oved lady, so thats good.


----------



## sparkle05

Good evening ladies :hugs:

CELTIC, I'm so glad you phoned your old hospital and have got the help you need :hugs: Bloody doctors why cant they listen :growlmad:. I hope you are feeling better today and some stress has been eased for you :hugs::hugs:

TICKTOCK, I'm so pleased every thing is OK with you and bubs. Happy 6 weeks :hugs::hugs:

TNT, Happy birthday :cake: so glad everything is OK :hugs::hugs:

LINDSEY, whoo hoo the :witch: has arrived :hugs::hugs:

LINNY Whoo hoo where have you been lol. There must be something in the cheese as we are both having :pink: How is little little coming along ? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

WELSHIE, Hi, little lady is coming round, she has asked to share a room with the baby now. Apparently the baby will smell better than kizi and will not make a mess lol. The other kids are fine with it. :happydance: Ooooh 9 days past ov when will you be testing ? I have everything crossed for you :thumbup: maybe my rant at the cycles may of done the trick :winkwink:

:wave: Dandy, SBB, Kelster, Never, Char, AJ, and anyone i have missed :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Lindsey the one's in Holland and Barrett are fine to take. Just remember to look at the Isoflavone % - you should start with a min of 80mg - most people try taking 100 mg and you can take them cd3-7 so you'll be fine. Take them all in one go in the evening.

Welshie - my cycles since coming off the pill have been 3 months long - ovulating around cd70 something i took soy and ovulated around cd37 so did work for me. I didn't take it this cycle because of my appointment next week but will def try it again if I need to.


----------



## nevertogether

so i was okay with the thought that DH was going back to kosovo possibly, but now they are throwing a possible deployment to afghanistan instead into the mix. :cry: over this kind of life.


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - hehe I think the reason im soo relaxed is because my psychic - suzane - said she could see pregnancy in january! BUT The other day,I pulled a card out of my purse and her buisness card fell out - I didnt even know I still had it :s bit strange!

Lindsey - hehe my partner always complains he cant get hold of me, not my fault im in demand ey ;) did you hear back from that job? 

:hi: Yazzy, aj. Kel, sparkle
Sorry if I missed anyone :(


----------



## xcharx

Never - big HUGS to you! I think your soo strong for dealing with this life style - I could never do it! 
if you both decided to leave the army, what would you do?? Xx


----------



## nevertogether

thanks char, but sometimes i want to stop being strong and just have my DH back. DH wants to stay in career so i don't see him getting out anytime in the near future and i have until 2014 until i can.


----------



## xcharx

Never - :( Oh pooh! 2014 is a long time to wait aswell! I remember when my partner got a job on a cruise ship - he said hed be away for 6months at a time, I said no way! Does dh know how you feel?x


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi, tick tock, just wanted to say I have exactly the same on and off, it was worrying me until I realised I still feel rubbish, and it happens more when I am busy and running around school doing things, when I lie on couch all day at weekend don't get it. :shrug:

Thanks SBB, its good to know you have it and everything is fine, its a little worrying to see anything down there! :wacko:

Thank for your kind words Welshie, hope you get your BFP next week..would be awesome!! :happydance: 

I hope this month stats beat last months and loads of 
:dust::dust::dust: to all you girls. 

Never sorry its hard at the mo....you guys do such a great job but sounds like it's not an easy life in many ways, hope by some miracle your guy gets moved closer! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Sparkle your rant really seems to have done the trick! So many ladies in here are having better cycles this month, you need to keep them in check!


----------



## nevertogether

char - yes, he definitely does..but nothing he can do about it :shrug: we are both under contract so feelings or not, they don't matter. we still have to fulfill them.

lucy - thank you honey. i just hope we can conceive before then. i'm hoping the doctor can help shed some light this month.


----------



## nevertogether

aj - your temps look so stable. i'm envious! :shock:


----------



## AJThomas

i really hope you get your bfp and get out earlier Never, but if you do get out would that make it easier to see your DH or would you be home alone in the states a lot while he is deployed?


----------



## nevertogether

thanks aj :hugs: he will still deploy even if i get out. but i honestly thing it will be easier for me if i get out and i'm at home alone. reason being, at least there i have the support of my family and friends. here i'm not only far from DH i'm also far from my entire support system.


----------



## AJThomas

^Yeah you're right, and you'll even have your lil bean! Which would be the reason you're out early.

Oh, an wats the point having stable temps if i still cant get a bfp?


Ms. Kel i'm still keeping one eye on you, i've seen some pretty wacky charts that ended in bfp, was just looking at the chart gallery on ff an i saw a chart almost exactly like yours! If you get a temp rise tomorrow it will be the mirror image of that other chart and that one ended in a bfp.


----------



## nevertogether

i'm with AJ kel. still have my hopes high for you sweetie.

aj - i know exactly what you mean. people always tell me that i'm lucky because i have a regular cycle, but i'm not. because that just means there is something hidden. ugh!


----------



## xcharx

Never - I always thought army husbands and wives got to live 2geva :( praying for your bfp! You deserve it soo much :( like you said - at least youll have your support network! 

aj - you still got power?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gosh im hot just got in got my soy from tesco:happydance:


----------



## kelster823

> i saw a chart almost exactly like yours! If you get a temp rise tomorrow it will be the mirror image of that other chart and that one ended in a bfp

can you post the link to that chart babe? I'd LOVE to see it... because I am TRULY not feeling it this tiem AT ALL :cry:

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh Never :hugs: what a crock of crap... dammit......

hey Spark -Lucy-Char.....:hi:

Lindsey good glad you got Soy


----------



## nevertogether

char - that is usually the case, but only if you are in the same branch. DH is Arkansas Army National Guard and i'm active duty Army. so his duty station is home and mine is wherever the army sends me. if we both were active duty army that would be the case.


----------



## Lucy1973

Kell don't give up yet....my temps weren't that high until at least 10dpo this cycle, I also had a dip around the time yours has gone down.....FXed for a temp rocket in the next few days...:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

how many soy do i take ladies? as they are 40 mg but only 10% soy in them:s


----------



## AJThomas

I think its this one Kel: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/124709.html

xcharx we do have power now but i dont know how long it will last, another storm is rolling in right behind ole Nicole and we've barely gotten any sun all morning.


----------



## kelster823

Thanks a bunch hun.. :hugs: yeah it looks some what similiar

Lindsey it only has 10% soy??? mine had 40mg and I took 3 each morning....


----------



## WhisperOfHope

kelster823 said:


> Thanks a bunch hun.. :hugs: yeah it looks some what similiar
> 
> Lindsey it only has 10% soy??? mine had 40mg and I took 3 each morning....

yeh they are 40 mg but the pack says 10% soy the rest caking agent etc


----------



## kelster823

hmmmm not sure then.. but then again I am in the US so we have different stuff......


----------



## kelster823

well we have been quite quiet for a few hours now...

Jeff and I are heading out to the club Jeff belongs too

Hope everyone has a great Friday nite

Char just that much closer to Sunday and Welshie you on Tuesday .. how awesome....

FX's for a temp rise tomorrow....

later ladies!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Later Kel, i had to go and get some food cuz we were running low, totally forgot another storm is expected soon, there were so many people out stocking up on food! The bread shelves were basically empty.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

you sure were chatty last night!!


----------



## dandybrush

i cant remember anything :dohh: 

never big :hugs: hope you get your BFP before your OH gets sent on his next mission :hugs: 

Kel - im with everyone else, your not out till your out and you aint got no :witch: yet

Im not feeling to positive, i think its another neg for me, gonna get AF in approx 8 days :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

Maybe so Dandy but you still have a lot to celebrate! 45 day cycle is waaaaaay better than 86 day cycle!


----------



## dandybrush

sure is hope my next cycle is short, or shorter again


----------



## AJThomas

Ya, if you can drop 10-15 more days Dandy and stay there, that would be sweet!


----------



## dandybrush

i agree AJ :thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps....:hugs:

AJ...Glad you managed to stock up on food babe...hope the next storm isn't too bad:hugs:

Kel...Hope you had a great nite hun:hugs:

Lindsey....If they are the ones from tesco I think it is still supposed to be three that you take....They are the same ones that our lovely Linny used when she got Little Little and she took 3 each night:hugs:

Dandy...Hey sweets:hugs:....Now you know what you just said about Kel and her not having the :witch: so she's not out yet.....Well I'm echo-ing it back to you babe....:hugs::hugs:

Morning Sparkle Sweets:hugs: How you doing? Glad Little Lady has come round to the idea and want's to share her room:thumbup: What you up to this weekend?

Hope everyone else is ok and have got fun saturday's planned....???

Nothing exciting to report from this end really....had another small rise on the chart this morning:happydance: As for the days plans just the usual really...taking Callum Monkey swimming and then things kinda depend on the weather which is looking rather soggy at the mo:growlmad:

Have a good day folks...catch ya later...:kiss:


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs:

I'm jumping on real quick as it's bacon sandwich day for me at my mums :happydance::happydance:

AJ, I think your right my rant has worked for some. Now all i have to do is turn the good cycles into BFPs lol. Hope you got your shopping sorted. The weather here has not been great. It rained all day yesterday and i got wet twice doing the school run :growlmad: Nothing like what you experience though. I'm not a wet weather girl. I like the sun. I tend to get quite miserable in the winter :growlmad:

WELSHIE, A little temperature rise :happydance::happydance: whoo hoo. Come on welshies sticky bean i know your in there somewhere :dust: Enjoy your day. I have a disco to take little lady to later :dohh: Oh the joys. She said she would only go if i stayed, so it looks like i will be having a sit down for 2 whole hours. Numb bums at the ready lol.

NEVER, :hugs::hugs::hugs: I cant imagine how hard it must be for you :hugs: I must admit i take it for granted that DH comes through the door every night and i shouldn't. One day never you and your little family will watch him come down the path each evening. Lots of love never :hugs::hugs::hugs:

KELSTER, Hope you had a nice evening. :hugs:

:hi: Dandy, lucy, sbb, linny, lindsey, char, ticktock, ttc, celtic, deliah and anyone i have missed. There are so many to remember these days :happydance: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:

dandy - hey chick! Was thinking about you & where you could be hiding! Sending a smack bum your way >>>> af is not here yet'!

kel - sending you a smacked bum >>>>stay positive hun! Its not over til af fully arrives!? 

aj - I dont think I could put up with all the storms, I get annoyed with a lil bit of rain! Haha! Does everybody stay at home when theres a storm or do you get use to it? 
x


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - Aww have fun swimming! Praying for a bfp soon ;) 

sparkle - hmm bacon! I absolutely luv sausage at the mo - I think im addicted :( 

x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Char:wave:
Any signs of you know who?....I don't even wanna say the name!:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - jus went for a wee specially for you ;) nope no af! I think its jus maca making my cycle longer! But will still test 2mra x


----------



## WelshRose

sparkle05 said:


> Good morning ladies :hugs:
> 
> I'm jumping on real quick as it's bacon sandwich day for me at my mums :happydance::happydance:
> 
> WELSHIE, A little temperature rise :happydance::happydance: whoo hoo. Come on welshies sticky bean i know your in there somewhere :dust: Enjoy your day. I have a disco to take little lady to later :dohh: Oh the joys. She said she would only go if i stayed, so it looks like i will be having a sit down for 2 whole hours. Numb bums at the ready lol.

Thanks Babe...I'm not sure tbh but we'll keep everything crossed and hope like mad:thumbup: The chart is certainly "different" this month to any other....[-o&lt;
Ooooh Kids parties....dontcha just luv em?!:dohh: I hope those 2hrs pass quickly for you babe:hugs: I booked Callum's party last week in a massive soft play place...it's a fab place....only sad that he's too old now to want his mum to go play to:rofl::winkwink: His birthday isn't until January but it comes round way too quick after christmas so thought I'd get things organised. 
Enjoy the bacon sandwich hun.....MMMMMMMM....I can smell the sizzling from here:winkwink::lol::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

xcharx said:


> Welshie - jus went for a wee specially for you ;) nope no af! I think its jus maca making my cycle longer! But will still test 2mra x

:rofl:....Thanks Babe:winkwink:.....I so have a good feeling about this....how many hpt's do you have in the house? From stats I've seen on FF....early afternoon can also be a good time to :test:...:winkwink:....ignore me babe....I'm being naughty and trying to lead you astray:devil::haha: :kiss:


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - I dont have any! Haha Nawty girl! Aww Youve given me soo much hope :) when does your temp normally drop before af? Coz mine was up .1 BUT I took it 2hours later then normal?x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: girlies

thanx for the smack char...really hoping you are all right

my temp normally drops the day AF starts or the day i get light spotting, i wish i didnt still have 8 days to find out, last 2 cycles i've had a 13 day LP length


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies just woke up had a rough nite not sure if was soy connected or not but my mouth was so dry :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

morning lindsey :wave: :hugs: 

well my nipples are no longer sore...so im beginning to doubt i did Ov at all :shrug: they normally stay sore till AF shows, so either AF is gonna show any day now, or i didnt really Ov it was a fake and my body is stupid :dohh: i didnt really get the temp dip that comes with Ov :cry:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Dandy and Lindsey....:hugs:
Lindsey...:shrug: about the soy hun...yet to try it. Hope you've just got a chilled saturday ahead if you've not had much sleep:hugs:

Dandy....:hugs:....I know it seems a long time hun but I guess just be grateful that it gives any potential beany time to get all cosy:hugs:

Char....Aw Char I'm disappointed:winkwink::lol: I really hope you get it sweets:hugs: My LP is usually only about 11 or 12 days long....I guess really I should only be comparing the lime green and purple lines on the comparison chart as they're both cycles where I have taken norethisterone.
We have really got to get a link to your chart sweets....c'mon....we need stalking material:winkwink::rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

Sorry dandy we must have been typing at the same time sweets....I've just peeked at your chart and I would say it is definately looking like you have Ov babe....you don't have to dip right before ov...I rarely have risen from a dip:hugs:
Hang in there chick:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx welsh, im just soo anxious for this to be the end of my cycle so i can believe that it really has shortened :dohh: else im gonna end up with another long one :cry:


----------



## WelshRose

:hugs: Dandy:hugs: 
I'm praying for onward and upward temps babe:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

gosh welshie when are you testing?? your chart is looking fab


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies

QUICK hello because I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO going back to bed... welp temp rise- but I have a feelling it was because I had a few last nite.. LOL but I also had a few last Friday and Saturday and those temps weren't alarmingly HIGH or spikey........... ahh just wait til tomorrow to see

ok will catch up later BED IS SOOOOOOOOOOOO CALLING ME


ETA- DAMMIT IT WAS TTC BIRTHDAY YESTERDAY TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Christine babe I hope you had a WONDERFUL WONDERFUL BIRTHDAY


----------



## Linny

Morning ladies :wave: this thread gets chattier every day :D


HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY TO TTC AND TNT :happydance: :yipee:

Char :test: :test: :test:.....your FOUR days late right???? Can't wait for tomorrow :hugs:

Welshie....chart looking fab, I'm feeling good for you. i think you should cave :winkwink: :hugs:

Kel :yipee: yipee: :yipee: for the temp rise :D

Oh how wonderful if you all ended with :bfp: Heres to October being our BEST MONTH EVER!!!!

Dandy...awww hun, your so no where near being out yet! I really REALLY hope its good news in 8 days woop woop :hugs:

Sparkle...hey hun! We are doing just fine thank you :hugs: We're hoping to start on the nursery soon which i can't wait for.....just wish OH wasn't so protective and would let me do more! Hows you and little Erica :haha:

Never...:happydance: :yipee: awww I really hope DH makes it to you in October hun :hugs:

Tick & Lucy....I was spotting BEFORE i got my :bfp: just like I normally would so I was convinced AF was on her way. It cleared up and then between 6-8 weeks I had more light brown spotting and was brought in for an early scan. They found a bleed in the lining of the womb.....nothing to worry about. They tole me to take things easy, no heavy lifting or standing on my feel too long. Since then it comes and goes, only for a day or two, in fact at 14 weeks I had red blood but that was all fine. I haven't had it for around four weeks, though often when i say that it comes back :haha:

Just try take it easy if you get it agin, put feet up and relax. All will be fine :D :hugs:

Welshie...hey hun, are you gonna cave tomorrow and test, chart is looking FAB!!!


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl::rofl::rofl:....Is this payback Dandy and Linny for me trying to lead Char astray and make her poas today???:lol:....you guys know I have virtually no willpower:winkwink: 

We'll see...maybe if the temps go higher tomorrow I might think about it. I got my bfp with Lil Bean just before bed at 11dpo so technically I guess it could be ok to do it. It was such a faint line then thou...easily could of chucked it as bfn...done a cb digi as well thou which said :thumbup: and 1-2.
Ok I actually have just discovered some very light spotting mixed in with cm on the loo paper. Having some rather odd cramps sometimes they are feeling quite low and other times feeling higher up and definately on the right-side....they don't feel like AF cramps more like Ov cramps:dohh:....It's official Welshie's insides have gone :loopy::haha:

Glad you're ok Linny....So much fun doing the nursery...very envious:winkwink: I love the lollipop lane stuff....especially Rosie Posy for :pink: or Herbs Garden for :blue:....not that I've checked this stuff out already:blush::rofl:

Kel...I'm gonna go peek at that chart now girl....:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

welshie :haha: just :test: and put us all out of our misery :dohh: :haha:


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:....Ok I'll do it tomorrow....it's more than likely going to be bfn thou:lol:

Char what time you testing sweets....wanna synchronise watches?:winkwink::rofl::lol:


----------



## WelshRose

Kel....I'm liking that temp of your today....A Lot!!!......Fancy joining us tomorrow for a 10dpo poas???....:winkwink: When did you start poas in your March cycle babe?


----------



## kelster823

LINNNNYYYYY Hi ya hun................ how's that lil bug a boo of yours???


Welshie......


> When did you start poas in your March cycle babe?

ummm probably around 8 or 9 DPO...LOL I was bad................. hmmm maybe I will depending on my temp's tomorrow............ like I said I had a "few" beers last nite and wellllllllllllll ok two shots---omg carmel apple martini shot and a jolly rancher shot....YUMMMY .. but I had more beers last Saturday then I did last nite and my temps didn't go WHACKO

Dandy sooooooooooooo glad to see your temps staying up and that you have O'd///// that is so wonderful.. I hope you got some :sex: in hee hee hee

AFM- car is being towed today to be fixed.... and then basically nothing...... yay finally NOTHING

ok off to buy some Yankee Candles of the net.. got a gift card and a catalog promo.. weee doggie I already have over 50 LARGE jars in my closet... like I need more


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - im working 2mra soo ill be testing around 6am ;) you up for that Haha!! 
kel - test with us :) ya know ya wna ;) 
x


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:...That's the time I take my temp....I'm in!:winkwink:
Meet you on here at half past:winkwink::rofl:

Kel...Love Yankee Candles...some gorgeous scents to them....what are your faves?
You gotta join us honey:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

HEY CHAR!!!!

umm I wanna but I seriously wanna see my temps tomorrow................

I can't WAIT to see what the outcome is for BOTH of you

OOOhh I am squeezing my eyes soooooooooooooooo TIGHT ....

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE LET WELSHIE AND CHAR HAVE :bfp:'s tomorrow.. PLEASE OH PLEASE


----------



## WelshRose

You're such a sweetheart Kel:hugs::hugs::hugs: It would be awesome if we all got them this month:hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Kel - thank you soo much :) your such a luvly person!! You better get a bfp or im gna be having serious words with you reproductive system!! When I come back Off holiday im gna upload a pic of me - I think we look similar :) 

welshie - yay its a date ;) 

well ladies right now ive got strong period cramps and my cm is a lil blood stained... But if still nothing ill deffo test! Is period cramps - quite strong - still a sign of bfp?x


----------



## nevertogether

i'm jealous! i'm going to PAOS with you girls even though i know i'm not :rofl: just kidding!


----------



## kelster823

> Kel...Love Yankee Candles...some gorgeous scents to them....what are your faves?

my all time favoroite is Storm Watch- but I have SOOOO many- depends on the season.. I just changed candles in my living room-- I had Dune Grass and Sun and Sand- but I just put out Autumn Wreath.... my bedroom always has some kind of beachy candle- kitchen has blueberry and cheryy lemonade- downstairs ANYTHING clean smelling

I am a clean, fresh, fruity Yankee Candle lover....
Storm Watch
Garden Cucumber
Melon
Beach Walk
Snow Magic
Christmas Eve

ohh I could go on and on and on

Alrighty then Never---- we ALL PEE ON A STICK TOMORROW.. :rofl:



> upload a pic of me - I think we look similar

we dooo.. oh now I can't wait to see a photo.. you 5'11" toooooo LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## xcharx

Never - do it! Do it! Do it! Hehe ;) 

kel - lol no im 5'4 I think? Is your hair naturally curly? Coz I got mine permed loool and it sits like yours Haha!!. Maybe your my long lost sister ;) x


----------



## kelster823

it is BUT it is a horrible curl... I have to put gel in it and then scrunch it up while I blow dry it... LOL 

hey we could be-- but at 5'4" ummmmmmmmmmmmmm :lol: my entire family is tall.. my sister is my height- my brother is 6"4", my dad is 6'6" and my nephew is 6'3" but my poor mom is 5'7" as well as my Jeff.... LOL yep he married a taller woman.. :rofl:


----------



## xcharx

Kel - hehe maybe not then :( x


----------



## nevertogether

5'4 club :yipee: :yipee: i am too ;)


----------



## xcharx

Never - were the best ;) any news if hubs is deffo over on 24th?x


----------



## nevertogether

nope, won't know until the day comes. as most of my maca girls know from before things can change at the last minute. army is known for that. ugh!


----------



## xcharx

Never - thats soo rubbish! All you do for em and they cant even let you spend a decent amount of time with your partner :( x BIG HUGS X


----------



## xcharx

Ladies im out - witch is here! Shes gna ruin my holiday now! Grr x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Ladies im out - witch is here! Shes gna ruin my holiday now! Grr x

:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

xcharx said:


> Ladies im out - witch is here! Shes gna ruin my holiday now! Grr x

NOOOOOOOOOOOO NO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

F$&*@**(& .....(very bad language right there) 

:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Oh No Char:sad2:....:hugs::hugs: When do you go babes? Hope you can get the worst of it out the way before you touch down....Super huge :hugs: sweets :kiss:


----------



## xcharx

Aww thanks ladies :) I fly out monday! :( bloody witch!! X


----------



## Lucy1973

So sorry Char..hope she eases off before your hol! xxx


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: char


----------



## WelshRose

Just in case any uk based lovelys need to stock up on hpt's Superdrug have FRER on buy one get one free:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

why don't they have that stuff here! geez


----------



## Lucy1973

Welshie will you test already!!!! :flower:


----------



## WelshRose

I'm not going to tonight sweets....I'm SO nervous about doing it tomorrow morning in all honesty. The last two times I've been pregnant it's ended in mc...I don't even need to shut my eyes to get the image of those faint lines popping back into my head....I dread seeing it again:sad1:

How have you been feeling today anyway sweets? Done anything exciting? xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Ah Welshie I hear you...its really nerve wracking going through it all again. I hope it works out for you the next time! :hugs:
I been pretty badly feeling sick today and eaten not alot....losing weight....it reassures me a little bit, I have just sat at home on couch in dressing gown and watched telly. 

Good luck tomorrow! Hope its your time for a sticky one! :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

big :hugs: char so sorry you are out

welshie is it morning yet?? im waiting for the results, cant wait for kel to test eventually either :dohh: 

im beginning to think we have missed this eggie (if in fact there was one :dohh: ) my nipples are not sore :cry: i feel normal...so AF must be coming early or i didnt Ov thats my thoughts and im sticking to it


----------



## nevertogether

dandy, you without a doubt ovulated... your temperatures show it. :hugs: you aren't out yet honey.

welshie - i hope you get a :bfp: soon sweetie!


----------



## dandybrush

i hope you are right never :dohh: i just cant bring myself to think positive when i think the chances of me actually being or getting pg are so slim :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

we all know how you feel dandy and we are here to listen :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKK!!! Dandy and Kel i seriously jumped up and down in my chair and started clapping when i saw you guys charts, especially you Kel! Told u its following the pattern of the chart i showed u.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx never your awesome


----------



## dandybrush

AJ are there any charts like mine that lead to a bfp??


----------



## AJThomas

I'm not sure Dandy, would have to look, i'll look for you when i get home, on the road right now.

Welshie your chart looks pretty nice too!

xcharx, if its a bad storm we do usually stay home, the roads usually flood and are impassable anyway so nowhere to go. This storm crept up on us tho, we expected just a little rain and it came at us as a storm so nobody was prepared.

and HAPPY (belated) BIRTHDAY TTC!!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx AJ i dont have vip membership so i cant search for charts :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

nevertogether said:


> 5'4 club :yipee: :yipee: i am too ;)

me toooo!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

xcharx sorry the witch got you.

Dandy you DID ovulate, even if AF shows up, you DID,even if you didnt have a dip you have an obvious temp shift, dont make me call SBB to come deliver your 2ww slap and lecture and send u to the corner!

This chart isnt exactly like yours Dandy but it doesnt have a dip anymore than yours does: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/124721.html

and this one https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/124643.html
and this one https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/124639.html

is that enough? :D

one more: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/124447.html


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi EVERYONE!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

and HAPPY BIRTHDAY TnT and TTC:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:

no cake here, but i'll do you a favor and eat a piece of this peanut butter brownie =)

I can feel the anxious in me- tapping my fingers for some of you gals' :test: results!!


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Delilah! I hate the time difference, the testing is gonna be done while I'm fast asleep. Dying to see Kel an Dandy's temps too!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx AJ so by the looks of those charts anything can lead to a BFP :dohh: i guess im not out


----------



## dandybrush

though im wondering if we did BD on time :dohh: we bd the pm of 2 nights before the temp shift and the am the day before the temp shift :dohh: we prob should have got another bd in on the day of the shift :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

Maybe Dandy but even 5 days before is possible so let's see. In any event we can still celebrate the shorter cycle.


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - your gna be in trouble when sbb comes on here Haha! You not out til af comes :) chin up now hun! 

aj - Ooh that sounds like the uk at the begining of the year when we had really really bad snow! My old car broke down whilst I was out working :( it took me 5 hours to do a 20min journey - mainly coz I stopped for 3 hours coz my car was overheating!! 

delila - :hi: how you doing??

welshie are you poas? Im waiting for your answer :) xx


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

Dandy you have definately Ov hun and your timing is pretty damn near perfect girly....I'm sending you lots of PMA. I'd also like to say how many times do you hear when people have gotten their :bfp:....I really didn't expect it this month....Lots....Hang in there sweetheart:hugs:

Hi Delia, How are you doing chick?:hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok...:hugs:

Well the chart had another rise but the tests say....:nope:
I used an ic and a frer so I'm guessing that's me done I usually get the witch at either day 12 or 13 after Ov so will test on wednesday and then stop the norethisterone ready for Soy:thumbup:


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - big HUGS for you hun! Your still not out tho coz af has come and got ya ;) really hope you get your bfp on wed :) x


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Babe:hugs: It would be nice but I'm cool with trying the soy next cycle and testing with you at the end of next cycle:winkwink::friends: How long are your cycles Char? I think if I stop the tablets on wednesday and I'm really not pg then witch should be with me on friday:thumbup: 
Hope the ol hag bag isn't being too evil to you lovely:hugs: How long are you away for?...You're gonna have soooo much to catch up on when you get back....punishment for escaping to warmer climates:winkwink::rofl:


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - normally about 21 days! This is day 25 now, af doesnt appear to be here this am? Well confused! If still nothing by lunch im gna test. Yday all I had was some bloody cm so I thought Oh here we go but today nothing!! X


----------



## WelshRose

OoooooH I hope.....it's implantation lovely......I'd maybe leave it to tomorrow to test sweets to give any potential hcg time to increase....I think it takes a minimum of 48hrs to show up on a sensitive hpt. Feeling excited for you babe:hugs: 
You do chart your temps don't you?....what have they been doing over the past couple of days??? xxx


----------



## xcharx

From last sunday - sunday - 35.6
monday - 36.3
tues and wed I forgot :( 
thursday - 35.6
fri - 36.5
sat - 36.6
today - 36.4 
x


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: welshie, so thought it would be a pos for you :hugs:

the soy should work for you and you'll have your bfp by xmas :kiss:


----------



## dandybrush

Im not scared of sbb :argh:


----------



## SBB

dandybrush said:


> Im not scared of sbb :argh:

Yes you are!! You just hoped since I haven't been on in a while I might not see :haha: 

Your chart looks good and your :sex: times, I know the 2ww is horrid though :hugs: 

Char I hope it's implantation or something! I had brown spotting and bleeding when I got my bfp... 

Welshie FX it's a shy beanie for you... But if not hopefully next cycle will be much easier with the soy... 

Ok that's all I've caught up! :dohh: hope everyone else is ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks hun...I've just popped into a soy poll thread in ttc section and it looks like it's having pretty good results:thumbup: I don't know babe...with this cycle it's all if buts and maybe's...I'm cool either way:hugs:

What have you been upto this week?:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Dandy...:hugs:
Thank you babe...I hope your right about the bfp by christmas....I just have one thing to add to that...with you with me:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

I was googling this morning...as you do and stumbled across the Fertility Show in Olympia London on 5-6th Nov....It looks really cool....I wouldn't have a clue how to get there thou:dohh::lol: Tickets were really reasonable as well, only £9 each day or £15 for both if bought online or £13 on the door.:thumbup:


----------



## SBB

I've been sooo busy working and am totally exhausted!! I have been stalking the thread but just haven't had 'the energy to reply! :dohh: 
Going for lunch for a friends birthday today so that should be nice, although it's HORRIBLE weather :( 

I had a funny dream last night, a doctor was at my house and I was like 'the babys coming' he asked how I knew and I said I was 'a bit hot' then the baby just slipped out and I barely even noticed!! :haha: wouldn't it be lovely if that was it :D 

I've read loads of good things about soy... I REALLY hope it works for you! Although obviously I hope you're duffed up now :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

WelshRose said:


> I was googling this morning...as you do and stumbled across the Fertility Show in Olympia London on 5-6th Nov....It looks really cool....I wouldn't have a clue how to get there thou:dohh::lol: Tickets were really reasonable as well, only £9 each day or £15 for both if bought online or £13 on the door.:thumbup:

I don't know anyone that's ever been :shrug: 
Long way to come if it's not v good! 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

goood morning ladies how are you all today? had my second lot of soy last night and slept right thru til 9 am lol so wasnt too bad ust had a nasty dry mouth again. welshie hope its ust a shy bfp for you hun xx


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:...Aww babe...I miss it when you don't post on here and give us all a giggle:hugs:
I actually haven't researched soy that much babe...I'm sure I will after the last norethisterone tablet:wacko::lol: xx


----------



## dandybrush

i would like to try soy if my doc doesnt put me on clomid

thanx welshie, i really hope we are all knocked up by xmas :hugs: 

thanx sbb for the encouragement :thumbup: all you girls are great :hugs: 

gosh i cant help but hope but im so scared its gonna be another let down :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i couldnt temp this morn my thermomemter died on me orderd anpther will be here by cd 8 thaqt should be ok shouldnt it?


----------



## dandybrush

oh no lindsey :dohh: thats a bugger, yeah i took a week off temping last cycle, so 3 days for you should be fine


----------



## WelshRose

dandybrush said:


> I'll say Ditto and a large glass of virtual :wine: to that Dandy:hugs:
> 
> 
> Glad the second night of Soy went ok Linds...can't wait to be stalking your chart and see the effect it has....:hugs:....hopefully :bfp::bfp: xx
> 
> As for the show SBB...apparently 3000 people went last year...this being it's second year. I probably wont go chick just thought it was interesting and they have some good speakers doing seminars to....probably just the medical side of me coming out:dohh::lol:


----------



## dandybrush

:wine: cheers


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> I'll say Ditto and a large glass of virtual :wine: to that Dandy:hugs:
> 
> 
> Glad the second night of Soy went ok Linds...can't wait to be stalking your chart and see the effect it has....:hugs:....hopefully :bfp::bfp: xx
> 
> i keep having dreams of a bfp at xmas always the same dream i test and and get positive and put it in bens stocking for him to see lol and the test is german as says "schwanger":haha:Click to expand...


----------



## WelshRose

:lol: I hope it comes true babe....you know now what you must buy when you go out there for your hols now:winkwink:....no english pregnant will do:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> :lol: I hope it comes true babe....you know now what you must buy when you go out there for your hols now:winkwink:....no english pregnant will do:winkwink::hugs:

lol yeh we are out there in 9 days and then again for xmas and new year so one of them times will be it im sure of it lol im thinking the later as need to get my body back in sync first


----------



## kelster823

Quick good morning...

AHHHHHHHHHHH POOT told ya it was cause of a few brews....dammit I know I am OUT now.... crap crap crap.. oh well.. lol also had a :bfn: and I can't even say onto to next month because we aren't trying next month.......or the month after that.............

:hugs: Welshie sorry it was :nope: for you..........:hugs:

:hi: SBB long time no see post :lol:

Char............. hum maybe it is IP bleed.. that would be awesome

hey Dandy and Lindsey

ok BACK to bed

talk later


----------



## SBB

Would be amazing if that dream comes true! How lovely to give a test as a present :happydance: that's what we did for my mums birthday! 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> Would be amazing if that dream comes true! How lovely to give a test as a present :happydance: that's what we did for my mums birthday!
> 
> X x x

i so hope it does but for some reason if i dream about other ppl it comes true if its myself it doesnt:wacko: have dreamt of 4 friends pregnancys b4 they even knew lol


----------



## Lucy1973

Sounds like an interesting show Welsh, you would get the train to London and then a tube to Kensington Olympia I think....sorry you not got bfp today....but you are not out until AF shows, neither are you Dandy!!! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

:wave: kell... 

You're only 10dpo you're not out! 

Why arent you trying the next 2 months?

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

morning girls :wave:


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> :wave: kell...
> 
> You're only 10dpo you're not out!
> 
> Why arent you trying the next 2 months?
> 
> X x x

cause I am tired .. tired of being let down- tired of getting my hopes up and then just have them crash, tired of getting up every morning to take a temperature, tired of only having :sex: with my husband when the time is supposively right, tired of seeing blank PG tests...

JUST tired............

But how YOU doing there MISSY!!!! all- just never comes by and posts anymore.. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Linny

Awwww kel :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry your feeling so....tired :hugs: Its understandable you feel all those things, i remember feeling so frustrated that I couldn't get outta bed without taking my temp an my first pee always involved a stick and a moniter :hugs: But you AINT out for sure yet. I had two below coverline drops, :witch: aint here yet so I'm keeping a little PMA just for you :hugs:

Welshie...I'm keeping a little PMA for you too. :witch: aint here and those temps are telling a diff story :hugs: I love the lollipop lane stuff too, liked the cappacino bear but we've actually gone for I love my bear at babiesrus :D

:wave: never & SBB

Char...I would test if still no full on :witch: cos I had spotting for around five days just before & just after my :bfp:

Dandy :ninja: you have a great shot hun, we didn't :sex: on the day of my temp drop or rise. we dtd before. I remember in fact saying on here (go back an read) that i didn't think id ovulated and kept saying i was out and i remember Welshie telling me i was still in with a chance cos of when we'd :sex: aand she was right :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Thanks Linny---:hugs:

I think it is all because of next week.. I am DREADING 10/13/2010.. especially if the :witch: is here.................UGH UGH UGH 

how YOU feeling babe


----------



## Linny

Awwwww babe of course, here's some extra BIG :hugs: :hugs:

I'm good thanks, its the most horrible day EVER here today. Completely pissing down which means there's little else to do but housework.......or bed :haha:


----------



## xcharx

:hi: everyone! 
never - hello hun how you doing? 
kel - hopefully a break will kick start your system for a bfp :) 
linny - did you have cramps every now and then aswell? 

feeling really ill ladies :( havent had anything proper to eat all damn day coz works been mad :( 
x


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

OMG I have just wrote one very long thread not just once but twice and lost them both. A technical message came up both times. I cannot believe it :growlmad:

I will have to try again when i get back from my mums. :dohh:

Hope your enjoying your day catch you all in a while :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Right lets try again lol.


LINNY, Me and Erica are good thanks. Every thing seems to be ticking along nicely. How exciting that you will be starting the nursery soon. I have ordered the bedding. I have gone for the rosie posie from lollipop lane it is so sweet. I have my eye on some matching accessories too :dohh: Do you have a colour or theme ready for your nursery ? We are undecided if the baby will share with Ella or if kizi will share with Ella and baby have it's own room. Ella really wants to share with baby sparkle, she said that kizi smells and makes to much mess. This is quite true lol. Kizi is 11 and is just finding the art of not washing or cleaning your bedroom unless your mum threatens to delete your facebook :winkwink:

CHAR, Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: Hope you have a fab holiday :hugs::hugs:

WELSHIE, Your not out yet chicken :hugs::hugs: Lets see what tomorrow brings :hugs::hugs: Ooh i have just seen your post about the lollipop lane stuff. This is what i have chose for baby sparkle. I love it and it's so pink lol.

KELSTER :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: Sbb, Tnt, never, delilah, lucy, dandy, aj, lindsey and anyone i have forgot.

Well today i have been shopping :happydance: I have bought some bottles a sterilizer, muzzies and some scratch mits. I then came home and ordered the bedding for the cot. I think i might be on a roll now lol. DH looked like a rabbit caught in the head lights whilst shopping. You wouldn't believe he has done this before lol.
I have been a little naughty. I found a bargain pram on ebay last month and made DH buy it for me :blush: but while shopping with my friend the other day i saw a mamas and paps sola with a pink seat. Well it was love at first sight lol. I have since put my other pram back on ebay and re sold it and my new sola is arriving on tuesday :blush: DH has no idea yet. Whoops lol.


----------



## TntArs06

:hi: Girls!! 

Just stoppen in real quick to say hello. Thank you for the birthday wishes. It was very lovely and OH took me to the Melting Pot. I was really nice! 

Happy Birthday TTC!! I didn't know we shared days! Fellow libras together! :hugs:

Char- :hugs: sorry hun about AF....damn her!!

Dandy- I think your still in sweetie and DEF OVd so Im hopen and FX. If not your appt is just around the corner!

Welsh- Love the temp rise!! Your not completely out yet, FX for you sweetie!

Kel- Aww hunnie. I dont know what to say! Im sure hoping AF doesn't show but you know your body and the temp dip prob doesn't help. But There is still a chance. :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Sparkle- That sounds like such a cute nursery! And that pram sounds lovely! I want one but dont think its practical for my life here! Sounds like a nice day though! 

Welp- Ive cleaned up a little today and doing the dreadful landry.. :dohh: now im going to relax. Been busy most this weekend so just goen to curl up on the couch and watch lifetime! You ladies have a good day!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys :hugs: 

kel so sorry your temp has dropped :hugs: maybe it will happen when your not even trying in the next few months 

:wave: sparkle, linny, tnt, welshie, never, xcharx and everyone else


----------



## nevertogether

hoping to see a lot of :bfp:'s in the days to come. :hugs: kel, you can always sit back and relax with me.. lol.. i need some friends over here - it's boring! :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

gosh im hoping for bfps too i want us all bfped out by xmas wouldnt that make for a wonderful christmas :cloud9:


----------



## nevertogether

sounds like a wonderful plan dandy :hugs: if DH and i get pregnant in november, we should find out right around christmas time. that would be such a wonderful gift.


----------



## dandybrush

sure would, if i dont end up pg this cycle then fxed i have another short one so i can at least try again before xmas


----------



## dandybrush

well my temps seem to be on a steady decrease...i reckon AF will be here in the next 1-7 days


----------



## AJThomas

Dandy i dont see any steady decrease yet so lets wait until tomorrow and see what your temps do.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx AJ but im not holding out much hope for a BFP this cycle, im just happy its short :happydance: 

im also amazed how much steadier my temps are this time round, must be the healthier diet and the loss of weight :shrug: i've lost about 3kg now :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

maybe i should make a rule to myself whenever im at home pondering TTC i should jump on the exercise bike thingy and exercise...that might work with my weightloss :shrug: if i can be bothered :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

i've also started drinking cranberry juice...anyone know if that will help with TTC? :shrug:


----------



## AJThomas

ya, bfp or no we should still celebrate this cycle Dandy, it will be even more awesome if the next one is the same or even shorter!

Lol, your exercise idea might work, you'd probably do a lot more exercise if you do it everytime you think about ttcing!

Dont know about the cranberry juice, its supposed to be good for uti's thats all i know.


----------



## dandybrush

right o will be awesome:thumbup: i might be on clomid by then fxed the gyn give it to me so that with my weightloss and good foods must give me a bfp sooo sooo hoping for one


----------



## AJThomas

Ya, definitely hope you get some answers Dandy

Hey, how come we only have 4 testers for October? nobody else is testing?

I wanna do a list of members and see how many bfps we have compared to how many members we've had, i know i'm gonna forget some people so ya'll will have to help me out!


----------



## dandybrush

better get welshie to put me down to test on 9th October, thats my dads bday party so if its a neg i might drink that night at the party :thumbup: unless of course my temp drops and i get AF before next sat


----------



## dandybrush

i have to say im very proud of my chart atm :D i think it looks awesome!!


----------



## dandybrush

so if you see welshie before i do can u get her to put me down?


----------



## AJThomas

1. Marissa_E - :bfp:
2. Kelster :angel:
3. SBB - :bfp:
4. HollyBush75 :angel:
5. Mamaxm - :bfp:
6. Sparkle05 - :bfp:
7. Linny - :bfp:
8. Mandy121 - :bfp:
9. CandyApple19 :angel:
10. Whitbit :angel:
11. Honey08 :angel:
12. CelticNiamh - :bfp:
13. Wispyshadow - :bfp:
14. Lucy1973 - :bfp:
15. TickTock - :bfp:
16. TntArs06 - :bfp:
17. Chili - :bfp:
18. Delilahsown :angel:
19. xCharx
20. WelshRose
21. AJThomas
22. ttcbaby117
23. Dandybrush
24. Nevertogether
25. Lindseyanne
26. Yazzy

26 members, 12 sticky beans and 6 angels

Ok, i just know i'm missing some people and its not intentional! I love you all VERY much so if your name is missing just tell me so i can update please.


----------



## nevertogether

whitbit22, honey08, candyapple19, kelster, and delilah are all :angel:'s though


----------



## AJThomas

^I didnt put any bfps beside them, do u think i should put the angels?


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:

Well I tested this morning & it was a bfn!! Ahwell... 

im off now girlies :) cya in a weeks time... Wna see some bfp when I get back plz :) good luck to anyone whos testing! 

BIG HUGS TO YOU ALL :kiss:

xxxx


----------



## nevertogether

AJ - i would just because they got :bfp:'s

have a good trip char!! get ready to start nice and new with a good shot right when you get back. so relax and have fun!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Morning...:hi:

Consider it done Dandy:thumbup:....awesome chart by the way:winkwink::hugs:

Char...so sorry that it was bfn babe....hopefully she'll stay away and we can celebrate when you come back:hugs: Have a fab time honey:hugs:

Hiya Never:hugs: How you doing sweets?

Linny....aww that is cute bedding hun:thumbup: I actually went into BabiesRUs/ToysRUs for the first time the other week with my friend who's due the same day as our lovely SBB. Can't quite believe I have a 5.5yr old and have managed to not have been in there....it was toy heaven....SO not taking Callum:lol:

Sparkle....Aww baby sparkle is a lucky girl:hugs: It's such a cute range:thumbup: Hope Mr Sparkle is cool with the pram change you naughty girl:winkwink::lol::hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok...:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies had such a bad noght been awake most of it think i may of taken my macca too late yest lol


----------



## WelshRose

Aww no Lindsey:dohh: Night Owl Nights are horrid....I was lucky last week I ended up being awake from 1:40 one night...on here from 3AM....luckily I had TNT to natter to:happydance: 
How you doing with the witch sweets...is she packing her bags yet?:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girlies

sorry you had a crap night lindsey :dohh: 

thanx welshie...really hoping my temps stay up there and give me a bfp :dohh: but im doubting i will be that lucky :dohh:


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs:

I have just won a lovely cot bed with new mattress on ebay for £60.00. I cant believe it. It has had light use as the baby would rather co sleep with them lol.

Ooh i think i may have to start planning the bedroom now. I'm still not sure who to put in a bedroom together :dohh:

Hope you all enjoy your day. Catch you all later :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Hey Girls, I hope you are all well!

I'm getting abit excited/anxious now as my appointment with the hospital is *THIS* Wednesday! I don't know whether they will give me clomid straight away because my cycles are so long or if they will do further tests first....I hope I get clomid. I would love a BFP before Xmas!

So how's everyone doing?

Sparkle - sounds like you are getting everything together for baby Sparkle...how cute.

SBB - hope you are feeling well.

Dandy - getting closer to your appointment now....oh and Never, not long til you hopefully have some answers.

AJ - Hi!!

Welshie - not brave enough to put myself on the front page for testing this month. I thought I was going to 'O' in the last couple days but I really don't know if I have so may wait this one out! Good luck with the soy. I took 100mg days 2-6 and it shortened my cycle loads so fingers crossed it works for you.

Linds - good luck with the soy!


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi everyone :hi: 

well I am not at work today due to horrible nausea and not feeling well, I just am praying everything is good at the scan on Thursday, surely can't be going through all this for nothing? :shrug:

Dandy your temps look fine for a bfp, I still have my FXED! It would be so great to see loads of BFP's on here this month! :happydance:
Glad you are doing ok TNT. :hugs:
Sparkle, I can't wait until I get to the stage where I can actually start to buy baby things, I think it will be a while though! :wacko:
Good luck with your appointment Yazzy!
AJ, that list you made showed so many BFP for the number of members I couldn't believe it...will be great when everyone has a sticky BFP on here! :happydance:

Hope everyone has a good day, I may have to go to doctor and get sick tablets or signed off work....I feel so guilty though....:shrug:


----------



## kelster823

Morning everyone

Welshie still up babe.. you still taking your pills????

Dandy nice chart :winkwink:

Lindsey sorry you had a bad nite., I for once did not wake up til 6:00am slept right thru :)

Char- sorry for the :bfn: but you have a wonderful vacation relax and ENJOY!!!!

Spark-- I guess that is a steal on the pram via Ebay right???? not sure of the conversion exchange with US dollars

Yazzy so glad you are getting excited about your visit.. I hope they can help you out :hugs:

Lucy- feel better- the visit will go fine

CRAP now i forgot what else I read

:hi: to everyone else....have a great day :)


----------



## SBB

Nice temp kell!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB OMG how I have missed you......:cry:

how are you, Danny, and lil bubba doing??????

thanks- not sure if it was because I had two blankets on last nite---- LOL it was FREEZING here and I was outside pretty much all day yesterday so I couldn't shake the chill I had


----------



## SBB

Sorry I had this BIG job to do and I've been working really hard, plus random crap like getting my car MOT'd and other boring jobs... I'll be on more now I promise :) 

Well I don't think 2 blankets would have made that much difference so hope it's a good sign! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

okey dokey :hugs:

it was quite HOT under there when I did my morning routine.. LOL but we'll see... I was looking at other charts comparing them to mine with ONLY my Post O temps to see if anyone had some like mine... and there were quite a few with a big dip and a big spike... looks like 3 or 4 days later they got :bfp:'s sooo I wait til the end of the week.. cause I did get a :bfn: this am


----------



## AJThomas

1. Marissa_E - :bfp:
2. Kelster :angel:
3. SBB - :bfp:
4. HollyBush75 :angel:
5. Mamaxm - :bfp:
6. Sparkle05 - :bfp:
7. Linny - :bfp:
8. Mandy121 - :bfp:
9. CandyApple19 :bfp:
10. Whitbit :angel:
11. Honey08 :angel:
12. CelticNiamh - :bfp:
13. Wispyshadow - :bfp:
14. Lucy1973 - :bfp:
15. TickTock - :bfp:
16. TntArs06 - :bfp:
17. Chili - :bfp:
18. Delilahsown :angel:
19. xCharx
20. WelshRose
21. AJThomas
22. ttcbaby117
23. Dandybrush
24. Nevertogether
25. Lindseyanne
26. Yazzy
27. Bellablu :bfp:

27 members, 14 bfps and 5 angels

Wow, with the angels put in we've had a lot more success than failure in this thread! The bottom of the list is kinda bare tho, come on ladies, lets light up the bottom names!


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Girlies
We have our first October :bfp:....:happydance:.....No not me.....CandyApple19:happydance::yipee:...:cloud9: 
I do believe that makes us a whole 50% pregnant since February.....hmmm not bad ladies:thumbup::hugs:

Well I'm actually all shopped out for baby stuff today....have just gotten back from being out with my SIL....I think she bought the whole shop of Lollipop Lane Fish and Chip....it's being discontinued so she was lucky to get it all.
Sparkle did you get all your Rosie Posy stuff the other day...I think the guy said that there were bits being discontinued in that range as well....:growlmad:

Kel....Super Duper chart sweetie....:shock::hugs:.....it's gotta lead to :bfp::hugs:

Yazzy....Oooh good luck babe on wednesday....you must let us know how it goes. As for the testing page....I'll allow you to escape this month but next month honey I want your company:winkwink::hugs:...That's if of course the fright of an appointment hasn't shaken Mr Spermy and Miss Eggy into a beautiful date:winkwink:

Hey everyone else...hope you're having a good day:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Wow! Congrats to CandyApple!! GREAT start to the new month, lets hope it keeps up!


----------



## yazzy

Welshie - I will definitely let you all know how my appointment goes! Then as soon as I know for definitely when I can go on the front page I will give you a testing date.

Aj - yes we need to brighten up the bottom names....more BFP's please everyone!


----------



## kelster823

> Kel....Super Duper chart sweetie

thanks hun :hugs: it would be nice to lead to something.... especially with my SIL in her TWW also... she finally did FF this month and I told her two more temps babe and you will have O'd last Wed and I was SPOT ON.. ....ME... SPOT ON.. lol


:hi: AJ.... wassupp girlie....


----------



## AJThomas

Hey Kel, i'm keeping an eye on your chart babe!


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> Hey Kel, i'm keeping an eye on your chart babe!

it's a WHACKY one at that.. :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

^Wackiness and your charts just go together Kel :haha:


----------



## kelster823

yes we do... LOL LOL 

hey Welshie-- how close was the golf course in Wales to you? the Rider Cup


----------



## nevertogether

wow, LOVING the temp jump kel!!!! :D


----------



## SBB

AJThomas said:


> 1. Marissa_E - :bfp:
> 2. Kelster :angel:
> 3. SBB - :bfp:
> 4. HollyBush75 :angel:
> 5. Mamaxm - :bfp:
> 6. Sparkle05 - :bfp:
> 7. Linny - :bfp:
> 8. Mandy121 - :bfp:
> 9. CandyApple19 :bfp:
> 10. Whitbit :angel:
> 11. Honey08 :angel:
> 12. CelticNiamh - :bfp:
> 13. Wispyshadow - :bfp:
> 14. Lucy1973 - :bfp:
> 15. TickTock - :bfp:
> 16. TntArs06 - :bfp:
> 17. Chili - :bfp:
> 18. Delilahsown :angel:
> 19. xCharx
> 20. WelshRose
> 21. AJThomas
> 22. ttcbaby117
> 23. Dandybrush
> 24. Nevertogether
> 25. Lindseyanne
> 26. Yazzy
> 
> 26 members, 13 bfps and 5 angels
> 
> Wow, with the angels put in we've had a lot more success than failure in this thread! The bottom of the list is kinda bare tho, come on ladies, lets light up the bottom names!

Another one who got her bfp is BellaBlu :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> okey dokey :hugs:
> 
> it was quite HOT under there when I did my morning routine.. LOL but we'll see... I was looking at other charts comparing them to mine with ONLY my Post O temps to see if anyone had some like mine... and there were quite a few with a big dip and a big spike... looks like 3 or 4 days later they got :bfp:'s sooo I wait til the end of the week.. cause I did get a :bfn: this am

I really hope there's a shy beanie in there!! :happydance: 

Lets get all those names flashing :yipee: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

we also had Mamaxm in here for a bit and she had gotten her :bfp: I THINK in May -- I even checked her profile and she hasn't been on the BnB SINCE May




> I really hope there's a shy beanie in there

me too... I remember I started getting what LOOKED like evaps at 10, 11, and 12DPO.. a PINK FAINT line at 14DPO on a IC and the Digie-pregnant at 14DPO.. sooooooooo who the F knows :rofl:

Thanks Never-- i was quite the SHOCKED one when I saw that temp this AM.............. Jeff and I did go out for a bit last nite to the bar (PUB for you peeps across the pond :lol:) down the street to get wings and had a few beers for the 4:00 football games.. we were home by 9:30pn, sleeping by 10:00pm but I DEF did not have as many as I did this past Friday nite., ... and that temp was not as nearly as high as this am's


----------



## WelshRose

Yes Kel the Ryder Cup is about 13miles away....causing havoc on the roads for a game of sticks and balls....I really don't understand the fuss:rofl:

Yazzy....Glad to hear it babe!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> Yes Kel the Ryder Cup is about 13miles away....causing havoc on the roads for a game of sticks and balls....I really don't understand the fuss

believe it or not I actually LOVE watching golf on TV... I know WEIRD but I do.... my dad is an avid golfer- was to go pro BUT along came a lilttle chubby, barely any hair, baby named Kellie and well that pro life went out the door.... :rofl: but growing up that is all my dad had on the TV and wellllllllll


----------



## AJThomas

Keep a cap on the drinks for the next few days Kel, the temps say there may be a beanie in there, don't get him/her all drunk. :haha:


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> Keep a cap on the drinks for the next few days Kel, the temps say there may be a beanie in there, don't get him/her all drunk. :haha:


weekend is over... caps are not opened during the week days... Friday nite was a get out of the house nite and NADDA on Saturday and Sunday was NFL football day- we weren't home all day so we had to get food and watch the games.... bar down the street PERFECT place and awesome food


----------



## WelshRose

My Dad is into his golf to hun....especially since bro and I have flown the nest...maybe that's why they got a dog...to keep my golf widow mum company:winkwink::rofl:


----------



## kelster823

WelshRose said:


> My Dad is into his golf to hun....especially since bro and I have flown the nest...maybe that's why they got a dog...to keep my golf widow mum company:winkwink::rofl:

OMG that is soooooooooo not right... :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

Btw, kinda looks like I oved earlier this month, maybe day 13? I dunno, have to watch the temps and see but cm not so wet today, cervix has gone high again and seems to be closing. Wen AF first started in my teens it was every 27 days so maybe this cycle will be like that.


----------



## nevertogether

i understand kel. sunday is beer day!!! it's pretty standard with football. if the games didn't show AT THE EARLIEST here at 7:00pm and if work wasn't at 5:00am i would be drinking on sunday too! hehe. and from what i've heard, it doesn't actually affect the baby until much later on. :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> i understand kel. sunday is beer day!!! it's pretty standard with football. if the games didn't show AT THE EARLIEST here at 7:00pm and if work wasn't at 5:00am i would be drinking on sunday too! hehe. and from what i've heard, it doesn't actually affect the baby until much later on. :shrug:


holy crap girl 7PM that suxs.................. the 4pm games are over by that time here.......... I see your Broncos pulled on off yesterday congrats :)


----------



## dandybrush

morning girlies :hugs:

well my temp is still up, i love my chart :happydance: i dunno why, just do :thumbup: 

i wonder if my temp went up a bit cause of the fatty maccas i had for dinner :dohh: i was naughty yesterday, i definately have to exercise today


----------



## AJThomas

I love ur chart too Dandy!


----------



## dandybrush

kel AJ is right...you just seem a wacky natured girlie (said as a compliment :kiss: ) and i think your chart just resembles you :thumbup: really hoping for a BFP for you too...r u testing this weekend?? im testing sat morning :dohh: its a day early for me, but if its a BFN im gonna drink at my dads party


----------



## dandybrush

my dad plays golf too :dohh: its such a boring sport i just dont get the enjoyment :shrug: my OH plays with my dad occassionally too :dohh: but im always up for encouraging my OH out of the house...he doesnt do enough exercise at all


----------



## dandybrush

...was just thinking about it :dohh: i dont have any "implantation dips" so i reckon...nada :nope: not gonna happen this time :cry:


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> ...was just thinking about it :dohh: i dont have any "implantation dips" so i reckon...nada :nope: not gonna happen this time :cry:


honey you don't need one to get pregnant.. not to mention it may still happen. I have NO IDEA If mine is or not.. only time will tell because the UGLY ASS WITCH- if I am not- will be here on Thursday,,, 

see sweets

The term implantation dip is often used to refer to a luteal phase dip that occurs around the time of expected implantation (7-10 days past ovulation). While this pattern does not always result in pregnancy, the term is often used because of the timing of the dip and because this pattern appears with greater frequency on pregnancy charts than non-pregnancy charts. There are a couple of factors that may help to explain why this pattern appears with greater frequency on pregnancy charts. 

The corpus luteum (which produces the heat inducing hormone, progesterone) normally peaks in its production of progesterone and then begins to recede around the middle of the luteal phase. In conception cycles, it is "rescued" when the embryo implants and then continues to produce progesterone until the placenta can take over hormone production. 

Estrogen, in opposition to progesterone, has a lowering effect on temperatures. A secondary estrogen surge in the middle of the luteal phase may cause a temperature dip at this time. Indeed this may explain why this pattern also occurs on non-pregnant charts. Mid-luteal phase estrogen levels, however, have been found to be higher in conception cycles than non-conception cycles and this may also contribute to the greater frequency with which we see this pattern on pregnancy charts. 
When you see a mid-luteal phase dip on your chart, however, it does not necessarily mean that you are pregnant. Likewise, you do not have to see this pattern to be pregnant. As long as you have intercourse in your fertile time, you have a chance to be pregnant with any ovulation pattern


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - i'm with you, loving your chart! OH and not everyone gets an implantation dip honey!

kel - yes barely! i gave up on them, haha. but kept watching and was surprised! yes, 7pm is our earliest. the night games come on at 2am. it's so aggravating. 

AFM - DH scheduled an SA appointment today for 2 dec so i'm excited. mine is 19 oct so it will be nice to get things figured out before then, if it's me or him, but just excited all around that we are getting things done! he is so sweet about it all and made the appointment himself :)


----------



## dandybrush

ok, phew :hugs: thanx girlies...that makes me feel a bit better


----------



## AJThomas

On the flip side Dandy, I always have a dip and still no bfp.


----------



## kelster823

Dandy I have a feeling YOU will be our next :bfp: in this thread.............. 

Never- UGH I can barely keep my eyes open for the Sunday and Monday nite games.... to live on the west coast----- or actually the Central would be nice... JUST for the nite games.... the rest are fine in the East Coast time zone.. LOL


----------



## AJThomas

I feel so too Kel! Dandy's healthy lifestyle is working wonders for her.


----------



## kelster823

ha ha ha my daily horoscope today: hmmmmmmmmmmmm interesting 

Exciting news could come to you today that could bring a lot of joy into your life, Virgo. Your income may soon skyrocket, and more opportunities to advance yourself professionally should start coming thick and fast. You may even receive some sort of public acknowledgment. This isn't the end of the line, however - *this is only the beginning! You will be glad to know you can expect this trend to continue for some time*


----------



## AJThomas

First improvement is your new car Kel! :haha:


----------



## kelster823

I'd rather this AJ-
Exciting news could come to you today that could bring a lot of joy into your life

there's only 1 thing in my life that would bring LOTS OF JOY 

:lol:


----------



## AJThomas

Well it says its only the beginning so u never know! Better go test again! ::D:


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> Well it says its only the beginning so u never know! Better go test again! ::D:

nahhhh not yet :lol: won't test til tomorrow am...


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee:

i wish i would ovulate so there is more chance that i will be when i see DH. sigh. can't make my body though :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> Dandy I have a feeling YOU will be our next :bfp: in this thread..............

:cloud9: thanx girls wouldnt that just be fantastic :cloud9: and kel if i do...then you are next too :hugs: i reckon unless AF has arrived Sat will be too early for me, it will only be 12 dpo :dohh: 

you know thinking about getting pg i really think the odds are stacked against us all :dohh: so many things have to be right for it to happen

firstly we need to Ovulate regurlarly :dohh: im working on it :dohh: then the eggs that are released have to be viable, then you have to time :sex: right, and then his swimmers have to be viable...and then i guess once it happens all right the embryo has to connect to the right place and then grow right :dohh: we're all doomed!!


----------



## nevertogether

just got EWCM :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

nevertogether said:


> just got EWCM :happydance:

:happydance:


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> just got EWCM :happydance:

SWEET!!!! :dance:


----------



## AJThomas

Yay Never!

Dandy I think the same too, evry pregnancy is a miracle when you think about it!


----------



## dandybrush

sure is :thumbup: i hope we all get that miracle soon :hugs: we all deserve it


----------



## dandybrush

hmm...been a bit slack on the exercise front...better get a bit more hard core i thinks


----------



## Lucy1973

Wow I can't wait for the weekend, all these possible BFP's, and maybe AJ in a few weeks, and maybe Never in November....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

if i dont get my bfp now...then i'll prob get my next chance in december thats even if its a short cycle :dohh: if not then it will be after xmas :cry: i really need a BFP this cycle :(


----------



## Lucy1973

Well your chart is looking good so far!!! :happydance:


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Gals!

Kel- oh how I am hoping that was an implant dip. fx'd.....

Dandy- you too! Fx'd.... I had read on some forums where women ov'd later in their cycle and still got their :bfp:

Welshie- gosh- all you TWW-ers. I'm pretty excited for all of you!!

We already have one for october- lets hope it becomes a trend.

Ok. So I have an update. Fair warning- Sit down before you read.

I got a call from my NP today because at my last appointment- we discussed going on prometrium with our next pregnancy. They also did another beta at the time. My first beta was 24. The one that was done this last time was 394! I told her that I don't ovulate on cd 14 like most docs think you do...and told her that my ov date was either cd 19 or 20- which would have put me at between 3-4 weeks pg, and not 5 weeks in accordance with my LMP. The beta of 24 would have been appropriate for 3-4 weeks gestation.

Here is the thing- There is a big possibility that I miscarried what could have been a twin. WHO KNOWS??:shrug: 

So- the short end of it is- as of today, I should be 6 weeks pregnant. Prometrium is on the game plan and i'll probably get ANOTHER beta done tomorrow or wednesday to see if I am progressing and possibly a scan.
I am being cautious about jumping for joy. I don't "feel" pregnant- but for whatever the reasons- i've just had this "feeling" for the last two weeks- like- this isn't over. All i've done is sleep sleep sleep. :sleep:


----------



## TntArs06

Oh Delia....FX and loads of prayers! I sure hope so sweetie! I wont jump for joy either until we read something more concrete but those numbers do look good. Mine were very low as well..like 32 I believe in the first test. Thinking of you hunni! :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

omg delilah :hugs: omg im terribly excited for you please please let this be it for you :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

HOLY CRAP girl....... you are KIDDING ME????????????????????? 

that would be WONDERUL WONDERFUL news.. but I hear ya on the cautious part


Oh babe I sooooooooo hope for you :hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

Thank you Thank you Thank you my lovelies! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

i have everything crossed for you Delilah, please let us know as soon as you know more!


----------



## Delilahsown

I sure will AJ!!


----------



## nevertogether

delilah - :shock: i very much have my FX'ed that you have a strong sticky bean still. we're praying for you honey!


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

Delia....OMG what wonderful hopeful news to wake up to....I kinda skim read and was like wow hang on a minute and went back again...DH wondered why there was a massive smile spreading across my face:hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you sweetheart:hugs::hugs:

Never...:yipee: for the ewcm babe:hugs:

Kel...can't wait to stalk ya later my Dang Poot sista:winkwink::hugs:

Dandy...I'll join AJ in that I am another one that always gets ID at around 7/8dpo....and bfn results:dohh: Hang in there sweets....not too many days now:hugs:

TNT....How are you Lovely?:hugs:

Hope everyone is ok and has a great day:hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Delilah that is great news, i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. How brilliant that would be if you are 6 weeks pregnant. Please keep us updated.

Never - woo hoo go girl!

Dandy....I don't know anything about charts but lets hope this is your BFP cycle.

AFM - i'm am thinking maybe I did ovulate last week - had really watery CM etc which is now more lotiony so fingers crossed I did. I think I have quite a long luteal phase so if all goes to plan I will be testing on 20th October. Ahhhh hospital appointment tomorrow....fingers crossed they are nice to me!

And morning everyone...i'm off to work now.


----------



## SBB

Wow Delia that is amazing news! I am crossing EVERYTHING that you at preg :happydance: aren't you tempted to test?! 

Morning girls :wave: hope everyone has a lovely day, I'm off for an ultrasound on my ribs later to see if there's something causing the pain I'm getting :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning

Yazzy that is great news.... I sure hope you O'd..and good luck at the hospital appointment 

SBB- what pain??? you have had pain? Hope you are ok 

Welshie- my Dang Poot sista :( not good.... I am assuming she is on her way :( this is the 1st time i have seen my temps erratic like that...... oh well.. now I get to CHILL out for a few months......

:hi: to the rest of the gals 

oh crap gotta go check out the score of the Monday Nite game...... I know New England was beating up on Miami....

OH SMACK- 41-14 yep they got an ass beating


----------



## SBB

Kell your charts never make sense I wouldn't take too much notice of the temp drop! 

Yeh I have this horrid pain under my left boob, if I sleep on my left I wake up in agony! So doc is sending me for U/S to check it out... :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

oh no that's not good...... what time you go for your ultrasound? I bet ya lil man has his foot up in der........


----------



## SBB

Lol maybe! It's like a bruised sore pain in my skin though, and when I've slept that side I wake up and it's burning shooting pain - ouchie!! 

Appt is at 2.40, so in about 2 1/2 hours... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

That's weird............ huh...... well keep us updated on the outcome :) 

what's going on with the house situtation?


----------



## SBB

We are getting the bungalow :happydance: v exciting! I just hope it all goes through, it's a perfect house for us! It needs a lot of work but is totally liveable as it is :D 

I'm just making some pictures for baby loss awareness week I'll post them when I'm done :) 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

oh that is awesome news.... :dance:

okey dokey can't wait to see them


----------



## Linny

:wave: ladies :D

WOW Del, I'm keeping everything crossed that you are pregnant still hun, that would be just fantastic news....and our second :bfp: for OCT :winkwink:

Oh and Dandy, just checked out your brilliant chart amd looking at your :sex: times, we did it exactly the same as you so your in with a FAB chance :D

SBB..hope U/S goes ok and they can work out the pain. I've just started with a pain at the top left hand side of my back and if i sit at my desk for a while it really aches :(

Those :bfp: stats look bloody fab by the way :D


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning Ladies!!

Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers- please feel free to send all the sticky vibes you want to.

SBB- I did test. Actually- I tested last week wednesday because I figured, if my beta was going down- the lines would be even more faint as you remember how you could barely see it on my first ones.I was pretty eager to just get over everything and keep going for the gusto hoping my regular period would show up on time this month. Well, I tried not too think of it too much because i know they say not rely on the test, but your beta level to determine if it is going down but as soon as I put those drops of peeee on there- those lines came up dark and QUICK. So, yesterday morning, before my NP called me- I went and got one of the ones from work and did another one- even stronger lines than the ones last week.

As you all can imagine- I would LOVE to fully express some sort of joy, but every other thought comes to mind- blighted ovum....ectopic.....empty sac....
so, im feeling like a sitting duck. If there is anything I am doing - its keeping my faith that I still have a "pinto bean" clinging on in there.... DH says its a pinto bean because he's hispanic. such a dork...:wacko:

I stopped temping for a few days and then picked back up. Since I put that I had light bleeding - ff put me on a whole different cycle- and it says that I ovulated . Should I go back and take out those light bleeds and put spotting so my cycle doesn't start over?


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies!

Its official, my cycle has gone all wonky too! FF says i oved CD 11, i've NEVER in my life ovulated that early as far as i know so this is new for me, its kinda cool to be 4dayspost without even knowing it though! 4 less days to stress about :haha: I did notice some signs i thought were strange like tender books from CD12 which usually happens after ov so i was wondering why they were sore already cuz i was looking for ov on CD14. Also been having a bit of cramping but i just chalked it up to ov cramping. Nothing to do but wait now.


----------



## Linny

Del...if it was me then I would take out the light bleeding and put spotting, but thats only cos I would want to see how that cycle progresses.....and I am no expert at charting and such so I may be wrong :shrug:

I'm keeping you in my thought hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Linny

AJ...how cool that you've skipped 4 days into the 2ww already :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

DELILAH, Wow really hoping there is very good news coming your way :hugs::hugs: Keep us posted :hugs::hugs:

AJ, I always ovulated on day 11 according to the persona kit that i used. Do you think it's the maca making your cycles shorter ? 

Oh dear after the excitement of reading Delilahs post i have completely forgot what everyone else said :blush:

:hi: Never, Kelster, Linny, Sbb, Lucy, Dandy, Tnt, Lindsey, Celtic and all the other maca ladies hope you have all enjoyed your day :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

I'm assuming its the maca Sparkle cuz this is the first my ov has been so soon and the first cycle i've taken maca everyday faithfully.


----------



## SBB

Delia I have a good feeling about your little pinto bean :D

As linny says I would change it to spotting for now so that you can see how it looks... 

Everything crossed for you Hun :hugs:

My US showed I have swolen tissue/cartilage(?) in my breast but it's just another preggo delight that will go once bubba comes out :D

They let me see bubs but I had to beg and only saw him very briefly! But he's ok so that's good :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

AJ I'd say cd11 or 13 at the moment.. But it might change it! 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

i said CD13 too SBB but ff says CD11, we'll see i guess.


----------



## nevertogether

:wave:


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Never!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Ladies how are you all, Im just popping in to say hello,Ive been missing in action feeling so sick think my head cold has moved to my chest and its now a chest infection feel so bad. 

On a good note had my hospital appointment and it went great had a scan and baby looks great :happydance: made me very happy they were trying to get lkeg measurements and she had a bum shot and I was squinting to see girl or boys bits :shrug: saw nothinging I could make out! :haha: but I didnt ask:winkwink: my GD is back with vengence, doc wants to have a trail of diet but he says I will need insulin sooner rather than later. 

I will be back later to check up on you all :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

quick check in as I have a MAJOR project due today- and this is a quick scan toooo 

Delia- I am so very happy and praying for you

SBB- glad everythng is ok

AFM- cramps are coming now... SHE BETTER SHOW HER FOCKING FACE on Thursday or I will be pissed


----------



## dandybrush

morning girlies :wave: 

celtic so glad little one looks good :thumbup:

well temp drop today...i think AF will be here by the weekend :cry:


----------



## SBB

Dandy a temp drop at 9dpo doesn't indicate AF so chill... It's not much of a drop anyway! 

Celtic sorry you feel so crap :hugs: but glad bubs is ok :) 

Kel hope they're not AF cramps :( 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

haha thanx sbb...:shrug:


----------



## SBB

dandybrush said:


> haha thanx sbb...:shrug:

:D :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi Ladies!:hi:

SBB- glad everything is ok. My co-worker who had her baby in august always felt uncomfortable up under her boob where her ribs were. She would never sit up in a chair comfortably either and felt even worse after she ate. she said it felt like she was getting knee-d. Sure enough, her baby was long- 22 inches! The cartilage thing is strange but at least its nothing to worry about.

Hi Linny & Sparkle!! Hope you gals are holding up! 
:hi: Never!!!

kel- were rooting for af or bfp! either way, i think we'll be happy ....happy for af and not having to wait for a 60 day cycle or a bfp so that we can add another bub to the october list! :hugs:

ok. so im slightly frustrated as I've not heard back from my NP since she left me a voicemail on monday. we've been playing phone tag- we'll i've left numerous messages and she hasn't called me back. so- still no prometrium yet. my brown spotting is still there which has me :wacko: deep down inside, but im trying my best not to wig out about it. DH is pretty annoyed that no one calls back ( which this seems to be an ongoing problem with their office) so I am leaning towards shopping for a new doc. when i tell ppl that i'd been spotting- its beyond me that everyone elses doc want to see them right away while mine won't call back. arghhhh! so im calling my fs that i had seen in the past to find out if they will see me an as OB patient....


----------



## dandybrush

very quite on here today...so i just got zapped by an electric fence...would that prevent any chance of a BFP this cycle? :dohh:


----------



## yazzy

Ha ha Dandy, I don't think getting zapped by an electric fence will have any effect on getting a BFP...but how did you manage that?! lol

AFM.............I'm off to my fs appointment at 11.45am this morning yay....probably getting excited over nothing but really hoping they will help to shorten my cycles so me and OH can get our much wanted BFP...its been 12 months of ttc soon.

I will let you all know how it goes!


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww Delilah :hugs: Praying for you hun! Crappy that docs act that way. :(

Kel- Cramps can go both ways so wooo! lol

Dandy, I'm curious as to how you managed that as well. :haha:

Havent been around much, just dealing with some major mood swings! Going to doc tomorrow hopefully we'll see if the Dex is working. :)


----------



## dandybrush

yazzy fxed that you get some help

my dog has been jumping into my neighbours yard a couple of times, so before it becomes a habit i have set up an electric fence to deter him (hope it works) if not ill have to figure out something else. anyways i was checking it was working and it was a massive zap i felt it all the way to my ankles!! eek

then on my walk i was having a pain in my left ovary (type position) was just hoping it wouldnt stuff up any potential BFP i may have had :dohh:


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs:

DANDY, Lol you do make me laugh. How on earth did you manage to get a shock from the fence :haha: I'm sure it will make no difference to your BFP. 

YAZZY, Good luck with your appointment today :hugs::hugs: Keep us posted.

WHIT, Hello hope your feeling OK :hugs::hugs:

Hello to all the other ladies who have not checked in yet today :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: you girls are funny :haha:


----------



## kelster823

Seriously Dandy........... OMG you are too funny... NO IT WOULDN'T HURT A BFP....

Whit hi ya hun.... how are you..... just remember those eye lashes are for real.. LOL 

Yazzy- good luck at the appointment


Delia- hope you get your answers soon :hugs: 


AFM- nothing at all.. just getting ready to head to the office-- of course I get a text at 10:15pm from my boss saying I don't need to come into the office... I have too... today is someone's birthday and I am in the birthday club so I have all the sodas and stuff.... OH WELL no biggie

kay talk later


----------



## Whitbit22

Yepyep! Au naturale muh dear! :haha:

Sounds like you'll be all play and no work huh? Lol 

:wave: Hi Sparkle how ya feelin hun?


----------



## kelster823

WTH are you doing UP?????????????? 

I have an excuse I gotta leave for my hour commute... :rofl:

no it will be work.. I just put my headphones on and stay to myself


----------



## Whitbit22

Ohh lol

Im back to my ol insomniac self after only 4 days of normality. I seriously think I may have a problem! :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all hope you arer all well? i just got a letter thru didnt get the job:nope:


----------



## Lucy1973

Sorry to hear that Linsey. :hugs:

Dandy you are too funny....:rofl:

Hi Whit, Kell, sparkle, yazzy, and everyone else! :hi:

Trying to decide whether to get anti nausea meds from doc or just have the next week off too.....don't really want to take meds, but I feel guilty taking so much time off ...
Also trying to remain calm for tomorrow.....:wacko:

Have a nice day/night everyone depending on time zone lol.....so Whit and Kell when I saw you were up 10am my time...that is actually 5am your time......oh dear....so very early!!! :wacko:

Still hoping for BFP's this weekend! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## kelster823

Whitbit22 said:


> Ohh lol
> 
> Im back to my ol insomniac self after only 4 days of normality. I seriously think I may have a problem! :haha:

to much DAM cappi.. stay away from the machine Whit... :rofl:

Lindsey sorry you didn't get the job :hugs:

Lucy feel better...:hugs: but man what I would do to be in your shoes feeling like crap... I would take it in a heart beat.. I got up at 3:30am today so I could get out of the door by 5:20am to get to work.. BLECK I hate Wednesdays

:hi: to all the other ladies... sorry I didn't say that earlier.. my mind was not up yet


----------



## Lucy1973

I know Kell, believe me I am glad to feel crap, it is giving me some reassurance. Only girls like us will be glad to be feeling crap....

BTW that is a REALLY early start I feel for you! :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Ok girls, i'm back from my appointment already....good news and not so good news.

The specialist says that going by blood results from ages ago (early this year) that I do now infact have PCOS grrr...it makes sense considering my cycles are 3 months long! I understand that they had to give my body chance to go back to normal.

Anyway the specialist was nice and he has sent me away with loads of stuff! OH has to do his thing in a pot lol and get that tested and I have to have a HSG or whatever it is called....but on the plus side he has written me out a prescription for 3 months worth of Clomid woo hoo! I have been told though I have to wait until the tests have been carried out before I start taking it but I can go collect it now.

On the first month of taking Clomid I have to get my 21 day bloods done to check I ovulated and if for any reason I haven't then I have to up the dose on the following month.

So fingers crossed guys....I'm off to get that BFP!!!!

And thank you for reading!


----------



## dandybrush

:blush: :wave: night girls

yazzy :happydance: glad they are sorting you out, you'll get that BFP yet :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Awsome news Yazz........... but boo on the PCOS crap... I STILL think I have it.... but according to my blood work and no cycts on the ovaries my OBGYN said no...


----------



## AJThomas

G'morning lovelies! Well just as i thought, my ov has been moved to CD13 but i dont mind, that seems more likely to me.

Dandy, the dog must have been laughing at you! Getting caught in the trap you set for him :haha:

Whit!! OMG its been so long!I was wondering where you are, its good to see you back.


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Kel, have to say the doctors and hospital have been really good to me...I think this area is known for pretty good health care. 

So atleast i've now got something to look forward to, i'm hoping for a Xmas BFP...if not before. I was told it should be 1 - 2 weeks to get OH's swimmers tested and 3 - 4 weeks for my test...so by the early part of November we should have all the answers and be waiting for AF so I can start my Clomid...which I am going to have in the cupboard waiting!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Linny

:yipee: yazzy! So pleased that your getting answers & help but most of all CLOMID :D Xmas :bfp: on order for you then :hugs:

Kel...that is NIGHT time, not a time to be getting up for work :haha: I leave myself half an hour in the am to shower, dry my hair, get dressed and I'm out the door (though early preggo was more like 2 hours while I finished retching in the bathroom :D!!)

Lucy..I would see if you can take another week off nxt week and if no improvement take the meds. I feel for you, it passed for me about 16weeks and now I can't stop eating :hugs:

Del....Oh how frustrating for you hun, keep us posted once you've heard more :hugs:

Celtic...you poor thing, sound horrible. Get well soon :hugs: Glad you all sorted at the other hospital, I've managed to get the whole day off for my GTT so if I feel crappy after I can laze around at home :D

SBB...ooh that doesn't sound nice at all, glad you saw Jesus again though :hugs: Hope I get to see Little little at my 34wk scan :D

Spark...love the pram story hun :haha: hope jack wasn't pissed :D

Dandy..teeny tiny drop in temp does not mean YOU ARE OUT!!!!!!!!! :hugs: hang in there :hugs:

:wave: never, AJ, Whit & Welshie :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

it's official. i see DH october 22. :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> it's official. i see DH october 22. :happydance:

MY ANNIVERSARY .. what a GREAT DAY

Linny- nope I am almost in the shower for that amount of time... :rofl: then make-up time- and then hair-- and I have LOADS and takes forever to blow dry especially when I want to straighten it....

Yazz--so glad they have been GOOD to you.. that is always so reasurring :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Yay Never!!:happydance::dance:


----------



## nevertogether

awww, it is a great day kel!! thanks AJ :hugs:

i wish i ovulated like SUPER late this cycle so i would when he was here, lol.


----------



## Linny

:happydance: never woop woop :D


----------



## AJThomas

DH's birthday is the 21st, hopefully i can give him a bfp present for it!


----------



## Lucy1973

Yay never! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks Linny :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> wish i ovulated like SUPER late this cycle so i would when he was here, lol

just ENJOY your time together sweetie...:hugs:


----------



## Linny

:rofl::rofl: Kel....half an hour in the shower!!!!!!!!!!

Never...what kel said too :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

yep at least 20 minutes Linny... I let the water run for a bit so I can wake up .........


----------



## dandybrush

20mins kel !!! we have about 5 min showers here :dohh:

ok since i got shocked by the fence :haha: i have had some sharp pains in my abdomen :shrug: I really hope it didnt stuff up any potential BFP i may have had, but i think the pains might be AF about to start :cry:


----------



## nevertogether

dandy sweetie, keep the faith! she isn't here yet, and i told her not to be! :gun:

kel - 20 minute showers? i can get showered, hair up in a bun, and into ACU's in 15 minutes haha.

i wish i would hurry up and ovulate. i took soy CD1-5 in hopes i would ovulate earlier, but i guess my body is stubborn. seems it ovulates the same time of every month no matter what i freaking take! if my cycle doesn't get on track not only will we not get a shot this month (not worried about it) but we won't have one in nov/dec either!


----------



## kelster823

> hair up in a bun

oh I can do that too but Jeff ABSOLUTELY HATES MY HAIR IN A BUN..... I wear it that way pretty much the entire summer.. hell went out last nite with a BUN to the grocery store...

the kids call me Aunt Bun.................... 

Dandy seriously you did NOT hurt the :bfp: with the shock........


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: :rofl: my husband hates the bun too! he has to tolerate it because it's part of my uniform. it's hilarious!


----------



## dandybrush

lol thanx kel...thats even if there is to be a BFP for me this cycle...:shrug:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Just thought I'd update.

Cycle one clomid (50mg) was a BFN...Obviously didn't ovulate despite a postive OPK and all the symptoms because I didn't get a period and am currently doing a week of BCP to start a period and then start Round 2 of Clomid (100mg)....wish me luck. I'm very hopeful that the increased dosage will be the key to my success =)

Best of luck ladies


----------



## AJThomas

^Good luck to you too, keep us posted on the next round.


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi everyone, just thought I would update. Had my 8 weeks scan, went to pieces before they could even scan me, but then she found a lively little blob with a good heart beat, so now I am very very relieved! :happydance:

Hope everyone is having a good day. :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

lucy :hugs: thats awesome

well i caved...and went and POAS and :bfn: :cry: i reckon no bfp for me this cycle, hope i get to Ov again before xmas :dohh: so we can have a december bfp


----------



## Lucy1973

Dandy....10dpo could still be a bit early, don't count yourself out yet! :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well i guess thats me out already ths cycle have what smells like that infection once again:growlmad: cant get rid of it


----------



## TntArs06

Lucy- That is AWESOME news! So glad you got to see the heartbeat and feel better. Now you can relax at home. Hope your not as sickly anymore but it is a good sign.

Dandy- Your still at 10dpo so not completely out. I saw some women have bfn until 14dpo. So keep your head up. 

AFM- I have had a fever for a few days and some asthma issues so not feeling good. Which is why I haven't been on much. Dr said to just watch how things go and report if it gets worse and to rest. 

:wave: to everyone else! Hope you all are well.


----------



## Lucy1973

Oh no, hope you feel better soon TNT! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

how come my usual ovulation dates always fall on the weekends? i want to go out and drink and have fun, but i'm worried it won't detect my ovulation correctly. you girls really think it matters that much? i know i'm not pregnant, and i hate putting my life on hold for TTC. so i don't.


----------



## sparkle05

Good evening ladies :hugs:

WHIT, I'm fine thanks :hugs: baby sparkle is coming along nicely. How about you ?

LINDSEY, Sorry you didn't get the job :cry: :hugs::hugs:

YAZZY, Whoo hoo for the clomid :happydance::happydance: Glad your getting some help :hugs::hugs:

LINNY, Jack never said a word to me. I was upstairs when he came in and i heard him say to ella " oh i see your mother has a new pram. The baby isn't even here yet and she's on pram number 2 " He doesn't mind. Ella had about 9diffrent prams lol. Do you have a pram in mind yet ?

NEVER, :happydance::happydance: Fantasic news about DH :happydance::happydance:

LUCY Awww i'm so glad you have seen your little bubs and everything is good :hugs:

TNT, Hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs:

:hi: to all the other ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls, Linny, sparkle, tnt, never :wave: 

never - dont put your life on hold while TTC that will just make you stress too much, so go out and have some fun if you want :hugs: 

tnt - get better soon girlie :hugs: you have a baby to grow :haha: 

well my temps are stabelish...but they are on the lower side, :shrug: so im going to go with no BFP for me this cycle :nope:


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Peeps:wave:

Lindsey...sorry about the job babe....and the infection returning:hugs:

Yazzy....great news babe that they have given you clomid and are getting the tests done:thumbup::hugs:

Whit...Lovely to see you babe...pop in more often....we miss ya:hugs:

Never....That is awesome about the 22nd sweets...and as Kel has already said...enjoy every second of it:hugs:

Linny...:hugs:....why the grumpy status sweets?:hugs:

SBB....That is super amazing that you've got your bungalow chick:yipee: Did you get those pics finished?:hugs:

Kel....How ya doing Babes....I'm gonna go stalk that chart of yours now:winkwink:

Sparkle...glad Jack was ok about the pram:lol::hugs:

TNT...hope you're feeling better soon sweets:hugs: When is your next appt?:hugs:

Delia...thinking of you honey...have you had any results back?:hugs::hugs:

Dandy....God you make me laugh hun:lol: How are you feeling after your shock? Has the poor pooch escaped it so far or is he feeling zapped as well???:lol: Hang in there with the poas babe....it is still early:hugs:

TTC...hope you're having a magical holiday babe...can't wait to have you back amongst us:hugs:

Lucy....Absolutely awesome news about the scan hun:hugs::hugs:...:cloud9: When is the next appt for a peek at bubs?

:hi: to everyone else....hope you're all ok:hugs:

AFM....well I've had the tinest bit of brown spotting the past 3days...pretty much only first thing in the morning and not a lot after. Have still been poas but all bfn. Today is the first day without any norethisterone so tomorrow's temp could be interesting..:dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: welshie

haha i swear my body was aching all day yesterday after being zapped :dohh: am feeling better this morning :thumbup: i think raz has touched it once, it has only been active a day, and he hasnt jumped the fence with it yet, i think he has touched it prob once when running up and bak the fence

glad to be here for your amusement :thumbup: i still think im out...i dont have any of those crazy high temps...:shrug: oh wells


----------



## WelshRose

Hang in there sweets.....it will happen one day...Welshie knows these things:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

lol :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

It's quiet in here tonight...where is everyone?

Forgot to say Kel....I completely agree with you babe about the length of :shower: time:winkwink:....especially if I'm at my folks with their amazing power shower...My dad often ends up hammering on the door shouting "Have you washed yourself down the plug hole in there or what?!".....:rofl:...somethings you just never grow out of:lol:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl:

i do love those showers you can lift off the wall ;)

its been quiet on here for days :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

Ya it has been quieter than usual.

I'm a shower freak too, especially when i go to my MIL's house, her shower has so much more pressure than mine, i've been known to finish all the hot water, not sure how many gallons it was but i think i was in there more than an hour. In my defense i was washing my hair too :)


----------



## dandybrush

dude :dohh: an hour in the shower

we were on water restrictions and they recommend everyone have 4 min showers here...so i guess im just used to the quick in and out of it now, though our dams are full atm


----------



## WelshRose

It certainly made catching up easier...as I hadn't been on since tuesday:winkwink::lol:

When are you going to test next sweets?

I'm really hoping that the :witch: comes to me tomorrow....but as of yet no real sign.
I'm eager to try the soy now:winkwink: Think I'm going to go with cd3-7 this first cycle as I usually ov around cd17 when my ovary manages to fire miss eggy. I think I'm right in saying that Ov should happen about 5-10days after the last tablet....anybody know any different? 

Linny...how many days after the last tablet did you Ov babe? and what days did you manage to bd on? 

SBB....do you still use your doppler sweets? I have a question....what is Lil Jesus' heartbeat most of the time when you've checked? My friend that has the same edd as you has stayed on team :yellow: Her hubby is convinced :blue: and she thinks :pink: She said that the heartbeat was 134 the other day but has been in the 140's.
I think the myth is that a slower HB is more often than not linked to :blue:....just wondering if you're getting similar HR???:hugs:
Linny...what have they said Little Little's HR has been? Wonder how much truth there is in the myth?:winkwink:

Dandy...:shock::shock:......4 minute showers!!!!...:shock::shock: Crikey I doubt I'd even get all the shampoo out of my hair in that time:dohh::rofl:

AJ.....Over an hour sounds like heaven!....that's my kinda shower.....especially when the jets of water are coming out like needles giving the ol back a good massage :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

ill be testing on sat...to confirm i can drink on sat night for my dads bday party, then i'll prob wait for AF to show


----------



## WelshRose

:thumbup: Hun....I'll probably keep testing til she shows up.


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: our own lil POAS addict :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

maybe, just maybe you did manage to catch your lil eggie


----------



## AJThomas

Even if you aren't preggy Dandy, i hope AF doesn't keep you waiting too long if she's gonna show, that way you can move on to the next cycle.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx well my LP is about 12-13 days in the last few cycles...so im expecting her from tomorrow through to monday. then hopefully AF will be gone by next sat as thats my gyn appy :dohh: and then either my weightloss with bring on another early Ov/or earlier, and/or my gyn will put me on clomid or something


----------



## WelshRose

I'll certainly step up to the mark and take that title:rofl:

I hope so babe...but I don't think so:nope: 

I have a christmas tree bfp to chase:winkwink:

Right then sweets...I will bid you goodnight and sweet dreams....I'm off to the land of nod:sleep::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

night welshie only 2 months till xmas :happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

Awww God!....tell me about it...My Lil Pickle has me counting sleeps til Santa already:dohh::rofl:....I wouldn't normally mind except so far the sleigh is empty:rofl:

Right I really am off now...catch ya tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## dandybrush

catchya :wave:


----------



## kelster823

:hi:

sorry MIA today to much going on

Haven't had time to read anything 

I'll catch up tomorrow at some point.... 

gotta get off of here and help Jeff out with getting gifts together for the silent chinese auction tomorrow for a benefit dinner he put together for a fellow officer who has a rare form of leukemia

later


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: kel :hugs: hope he raises lots for his fellow officer


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi Ladies!!

Never- HAVE FUN!!!! when the time comes for you and dh to be together- worry about it then. and even then, DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT! What little times you do have together are too precious!:hugs:

Dandy- I didn't get my :bfp: until 15dpo so don't count yourself out yet.:thumbup:

TnT- I hope you get to feeling better soon!:hugs:

Welshie- hello lovely! I found a new ob/gyn whom I was familiar with since I used to care for his patients when I worked on the hospital floor. all the girls at my practice absolutely adore him so if they trust him, then Im all go. i spoke to him yesterday and I will see him on monday. 

my brown spotting has let up a good bit, but still present. my plan is to just lay low this weekend and try not to agitate anything. no nausea but im starting to display other symptoms- like the gas. DH says- is that gonna get better?:haha: 

Hello to all you other beauties!


----------



## Whitbit22

Delilah :hugs: Glad you found another doc and are feeling better!

Looks like a lot of us are in the same boat waiting for af or bfp. I hope we get lots of bfps!! Not holding out for myself--I'm totally prepared to drink myself into a stupor on Saturday night if she shows that morning. :haha:

Never- Defo have fun! So glad you get to see him soon :happydance:

I'm going to do the soy again this cycle! Was going to do days 1-5 last time, but got them on cd 2 so I did 2-7, or actually I think I accidentally did 2-6 :haha: (Only because my crappy doctor wont give me any clomid since I conceived without it. After three years. Guess they really don't give a damn how long I have to wait, do they? :growlmad: )

Either way my ov came at the same old predictable cd 16. :roll:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps:hugs:

Delia...So glad the spotting is easing babe:hugs: That sounds fab hun about the new Ob/Gyne:thumbup: I'm still waiting to hear from the one that my GP referred me to....On paper she looks excellent, only one in a 25mile radius from home that has the specialist area in reproductive & gynecological endocrinology...Here she is still classed as an ob/gyne but I guess for you guys in the states you'd probably call her a RE as she's done the extra training. Hoping amongst hope that I get a letter thru soon...and then that she's a nice person:dohh::lol:

Whit....Hey hun....There definately could be a lot of people with either similar edd's or starting their cycles around the same time. There's also a lot of us giving soy a whirl as well....so I think the next few cycles are going to be the ones to watch:winkwink: I shouldn't worry about having done the soy 2-6 hun...that was the right amount of days:thumbup: I think I'm going to go for 3-7....but could be tempted to go for 2-6:shrug:

Kel...Hope Jeff managed to raise loads hun!:hugs: 

Hello to everyone else....:hugs:

Well as for me....Very slight temp rise which I must admit I thought would have fallen not risen....still very light brown spotting only on the loo paper.....BUT the most wicked cramps in my tum and back....feels like someone's put the boot in....wearing steel toe-caps:dohh: I get the feeling she'll definately be here either later or tomorrow...:yipee::lol:


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh duh. :dohh: I always get confused on that. LOL Yay for soy! 

I hope you don't have to wait too long for the bfp or af!


----------



## WelshRose

I definately think she's around the corner if these cramps are anything to go by...can't wait for her to arrive now get the heavy days out the way over the weekend and then roll on soy...that's the plan anyway...now she'd better conform:trouble::haha:

I wonder what days on soy have had most success and whether there is any differences in mc rates for the days....It makes me worry when they say about decreased egg and lining quality for taking it in the early days like 1-5 and 2-6 but then we have Linny's precious Little Little from days 1-5 so I dunno....:shrug:


----------



## WelshRose

For those of you that are taking or are contemplating soy...I've posted a poll in the pregnancy club section asking which days people took it on when they got their bfp....hope now it gets lots of answers:winkwink:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hmm I don't know, I had never thought of that. I drink raspberry tea anyway so hopefully that'd help. I don't know if I should switch days or not because I don't think the soy affected my ov at all. I'd like to get an earlier egg!


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone, just been catching up. Had a work event yesterday, was up at 4.30am and didn't get home til 7pm....arrghh such a long day!!!

TNT hope you are feeling better soon hun, take it easy and keep resting. It is probably because all your hormones are changing and your body needs to get used to it.

Never I don't put my life on hold for ttc either, if I want to go out and have a drink then I do. 

Dandy how are you doing?

Welshie good luck with the soy!

AFM i'm going to have a chilled couple of months while getting this last test done and waiting for OH's results and then as soon as AF starts (unless i'm lucky before) will start the clomid and really try...I would absolutely love a Christmas BFP....and I would love to see loads of others on here get there's too!


----------



## WelshRose

I'm pretty sure I've read hun that soy on days 1-5 and 2-6 help to produce more follicules but gives the lil eggies less time to mature and the lining less time...where as days 3-7 & 5-9 mean less follicules...a more mature egg and better lining...I dunno thou.
As I said Linny got her precious Little Little from cd1-5 so it can't be bad. 
I think you're supposed to ovulate between 5 and 10 days after the last tablet...I wonder if you took it last time on cd2-6 and ov cd16 whether if you took it on cd1-5 you'd ovulate on cd15???? 
And I guess maybe you're body may just like cd16...so maybe taking it 3-7 you may still ovulate on cd16?
I think I'm gonna monitor this amongst us in here that are using soy....
So if anyone has used soy this cycle could you let me know what days you've taken it...and what cd you ov on. 
And if everyone can give witch due dates opposed to testing dates if they like that would be fab....October is still way to quiet on that front page:lol::winkwink:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Yazzy....Ugh..such a long day for you sweets:hugs:

You definately sound like you have a plan babe....Come december that front page is going to be flashing with bfp's just like the twinkly fairylights on the christmas tree:winkwink::lol:


----------



## yazzy

Ahh thanks Welshie, yep I just thought we'll take it easy and if it happens in the next couple months we will be over the moon but if not we know hopefully in December the Clomid can be used and what a Xmas pressie that would be!

With regards to the soy I took 105mg days 2-6 and ovulated on CD37. Sounds late but my normal ovulation in on CD70 something.

When I take the clomid the specialist said to take this cd2-6 but luckily only one pill a day...I was taking 6 soy tablets at a time lol!


----------



## Linny

Evening ladies, its been soooooo easy to catch up the last few days, so quiet!

Ive been really busy, my bros is getting married tomorrow so been trying to make myself presentable. Not sure its working cos i feel like a frump lately.....hence the grumpy Welshie :D

Yep indeedy Welshie, Little Little was conceived my first month of soy, i took it CD1-5 and ovulated CD17 (though ive been dated at CD15 :shrug:)

I used to ovulate CD23 ish but the last couple of months had been CD22. When I used my CBFM my first high was CD18 and first peak CD20. The month I used soy my first high was CD13 (NEVER had anything that early!!) and first peak CD16. 

That particular month we hardly :sex: because I was due to go back to docs to be referred for testing so I don't think our hearts were in it. We didn't :sex: till my first high CD13, then CD15 & CD16 and that was all. I actually remember telling you we'd missed our shot cos CD17 we never :sex: because we fell out :lol:, you said we weren't out and you were right :hugs: My temps showed I ovulated CD17 but I was convinced it was a day earlier by CM and my stitch pain I would always get!

Also haven't actually been told her heart rate, next time I use my doppler I'l count and let you know :winkwink:

Spark...so pleased Jack was ok about the pram. We have our eye on the Mothercare spin. It seems OH is very particular about what pram we get, and it goes with my free Boots changing bag so I'm happy :D 

Lucy..glad scan went well. I saw my Little Little at 8weeks, just a little blob of a beating heart :cloud9:

Del....can't wait for an update :hugs:

:wave: everyone


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> I'm pretty sure I've read hun that soy on days 1-5 and 2-6 help to produce more follicules but gives the lil eggies less time to mature and the lining less time...where as days 3-7 & 5-9 mean less follicules...a more mature egg and better lining...I dunno thou.
> As I said Linny got her precious Little Little from cd1-5 so it can't be bad.
> I think you're supposed to ovulate between 5 and 10 days after the last tablet...I wonder if you took it last time on cd2-6 and ov cd16 whether if you took it on cd1-5 you'd ovulate on cd15????
> And I guess maybe you're body may just like cd16...so maybe taking it 3-7 you may still ovulate on cd16?
> I think I'm gonna monitor this amongst us in here that are using soy....
> So if anyone has used soy this cycle could you let me know what days you've taken it...and what cd you ov on.
> And if everyone can give witch due dates opposed to testing dates if they like that would be fab....October is still way to quiet on that front page:lol::winkwink:

i took mine cd 3-7 just crossing fingers it wo9rks


----------



## WelshRose

Awww Linny...I'm sure you don't look frumpy at all sweets....:hugs: What are you wearing tomorrow? There are some lovely maxi dresses out at the moment:thumbup: 
Thanks for all that Little Little info:winkwink:....I still don't know what flipping cycle days to take it on....:dohh:....should I give 1-5 a go?...2-6 or 3-7....:loopy::lol:
At the moment I've still got really intense cramps but only a tiny bit of brown spotting....just wish the damn hag would arrive already:hissy::lol:
It will be interesting to see what the CBFM says thou...usually I'm on high from about cd11/12 to cd20-something:dohh: I've only ever had one cycle with two peak days:dohh::lol:
Ok....I've just peeked at the calendar and if I take it 3-7 it could make it a bit touch and go as to whether I'd be with DH for Ov....I'm off to Mum and Dad's in a couple of weeks time for a few days during half term...so I guess an earlier ov would be good....cd1-5 it is:thumbup:

Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow sweets...enjoy....and I know you will look beautiful:winkwink::hugs: xxx


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi :hi:

Welshie I was just looking at your chart....how long is luteal phase usually? Will you test again? :hugs:

Anyone else testing soon? :winkwink: 

:dust:


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Lucy:hugs:
My LP is usually about 11/12 days long but I only stopped the norethisetrone (progesterone) on wednesday....todays temp is the first temp without any pills the day before....was expecting a drop but....it's obviously just going to keep me guessing:dohh: I did test this morning hun...it was bfn. You really can't mistake the cramps thou...definately got a feeling of pointed hat and broomstick about it:lol:

How are you doing today sweets?


----------



## yazzy

Welshie - do you want to put me down for testing on October 30th please?

I thought I ovulated a week or so ago but not so sure now as my (sorry tmi) boobs are really painful and this always happens around ovulation and quite alot of cm but its lotiony at the mo...i'm confused so will just test at the end of the month but something is happening yay!


----------



## Lucy1973

Ah Welshie, hope she hurries up then! :hugs:
I am feeling just awful, but it reassures me too....but blurgh...:wacko:


----------



## WelshRose

yazzy said:


> Welshie - do you want to put me down for testing on October 30th please?
> 
> I thought I ovulated a week or so ago but not so sure now as my (sorry tmi) boobs are really painful and this always happens around ovulation and quite alot of cm but its lotiony at the mo...i'm confused so will just test at the end of the month but something is happening yay!

Consider it done my sweets:hugs:....Hope I can add :bfp: to it in....22 days time:winkwink:

Oh btw....there is no such thing as tmi on this thread...I'm sure I've read lotiony cm happens in the immediate lead up to ovulation before the watery and ewcm....go roll yourself in :dust: sweetheart....and get seducing Mr Yazzy:winkwink:

:flower: xx


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: hey girls.


----------



## WelshRose

:wave: Never
How's your day been Sweetie?


----------



## Linny

Awww thank you Welshie!

I am wearing a maxi dress, had my roots done today and tomorrow my sister has booked me in for a hair treatment and style. Fake baked too so have a little glow! Feeling better already :D

I would have said CD3-7 just cos you already get highs so early but if there's a chance DH won't be around CD1-5 will prob be better. It might not even change your ovulation date, it just seemed to work for me and REALLY hoping it works for you :D

:wave: never, lucy & yazzy


----------



## WelshRose

Awww Thanks Babe:hugs::hugs:

See....I told you you'd look beautiful:winkwink::hugs: There are so many lush maxi dresses out there as well....perfect for a special occasion with Little Little on board:thumbup:
Faked baked....do you know hun...that is something that I have never done:dohh::lol:
I went on the sunbeds before we went to St Lucia to get married and loved it...that was my kinda tanning....no messy business and no laying there for hours sweating it to get the golden glow...obviously working where I work thou I've been paranoid about every mole ever since:dohh:

:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

not bad really :shrug: counting the days until i see DH. not sure what this mornings temp was. i set my alarm, but slept right through it. so curious to see tomorrows and if i have ovulated. i took soy 3-7 and ovulated the same time as usual. this cycle did cd1-5 and pretty sure i ovulated the same time again.


----------



## WelshRose

Not long now Never:hugs::hugs:
Hmmm.....interesting about the soy hun....thankyou:thumbup:
I peeked at your charts earlier on....I'm thinking maybe Ov today????.....Any signs that it may of happened???:hugs:


----------



## Linny

Yeah I'm not a fake tanner as a rule cos i'm so fair but OH is really brown cos he works outside so I thought I'd better make the effort so I don't look like a ghost nxt to him :haha:. It makes me feel nicer too :D

I'm dreading the whole day filled with people drinking all around me and not being able to join in :wacko: I honestly am actually craving wine but this is the closest I'l get.....a virtual :wine: :haha: I'l leave the actual wine drinking till after Little Little has arrived :D


----------



## WelshRose

Aww bless ya hun:hugs: I hope you have a lovely day thou:hugs:

I just noticed your ticker sweets....Monday is V day!!!....:yipee::happydance::yipee:
It seems to have flown by!....do you feel the same?!:lol:
How's the nursery coming along?


----------



## nevertogether

i have felt nothing pointing to ovulation today. i got EWCM for two days, but my CM has pretty much dried up altogether..


----------



## dandybrush

morning girlies :wave:

:bfn: for me this morning, least i can drink at the party tonight, plus my temp is going down i think AF is on the way, its about the temp range when AF starts on me, just hope it holds out till tomorrow morning for me :thumbup: 

:dohh: pity we missed this eggie :dohh: 

got lots to do today


----------



## AJThomas

hey ladies, where have i been all day!

neway, Linny i wanna see a pic when you're all dressed up!


----------



## Whitbit22

:hugs: Dandy honey.

I'm out too, officially! Have a busy day ahead hopefully it will take my mind of :witch: a bit.

Welshie- I guess you're right, my body does seem to like cd 16, and to O right at 97.0 degrees with a coverline of about 97.3. I guess predictability is on my side, in this case. :lol:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

Whit...Sorry about "you know who" turning up sweets:hugs: Is today (9th Oct) cd1?
My body used to like cd17 hun...at about 36.34 (not sure what that is in F):dohh::lol: 
We could be buddying it up all the way thru the cycle:winkwink::friends:

Dandy...sorry about the bfn babe...hope she doesn't come and ruin your evening sweets:hugs:

Never...I'm gonna stalk your chart in a second sweets...hoping that you've Ov thou:hugs:

Linny....Have a wonderful day sweetie....and yes....would love to see pics:winkwink::hugs:

Kel....hope the fundraising went well sweets...stalk ya and catch ya later:hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok....:hugs::hugs:

Well....the pointed hat and broomstick are parked at my door...she arrived!:yipee: Now onto a new cycle....strangely quite excited about this one....hope the soy makes my body conform:trouble::haha:

:hug:


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs::hugs:

Just a quick jump on cause it's bacon sandwich day :happydance: I cannot believe it's been a week since i last wrote that. Where are all the weeks going.

Sorry to all you ladies whose AF has turned up. I do wish that she would find somewhere else to go and leave you all alone :growlmad:

LINNY, The spin is lovely. I had a go on it in mothercare on tht fateful day that i fell in love with the sola. :blush: They had on show the limited edition one where it was all black, so me and my friend took it for a stroll around the shop. We were quite impressed. My DH has no desire to look at prams with me lol. He said "well i will come if you like but it's not something I'm bothered about i have a wheelbarrow in the garden that would do the job" :dohh: 
Hope you have a lovely day today at the wedding :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

:hi: to all the ladies who have not checked in yet. Have a lovely day i will catch you all this afternoon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinkylisa28

Morning ladies just wanted to say thank you to all you lovely ladies that said try maca, got my BFP yesturday at 11dpo 1st month of trying maca, had really good ov pains aswell this month.

my question is though should i stop taking it now or carry on?really unsure?

good luck to everyone else testing soon :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

morning ladies! :wave:

well, today's temp was pretty high so i'm confident that ovulation has already occurred. i, as usual, missed the most important temp though so FF can't confirm it. i put in 97.20 for the missing day and it confirmed ovulation on CD16. i put in 96.50 and it confirmed ovulation for CD18. so i can be confident that i ovulated on CD16-18. CD16 would match up with my symptoms better, as CD18 i had none and barely any CM. now i just wait. hoping DH doesn't get here right when she arrives, but i'm sure he will!

welshie - hate that you didn't get a :bfp: but very hopeful about this cycle as well! so glad you get to try. did you decide on days and dosage? i think since this last shot of mine didn't move ovulation at all, i might up my dosage. i'm contemplating between CD3-7 or CD5-9. CD3-7 gave me a strong O last time, but CD1-5 this time gave me a barely even noticeable ovulation. 

pinky - congratulations honey

linny - i bet you are glowing and looking beautiful! i'm with AJ on seeing some photos :D

whit - sorry to hear she showed, hopefully all the work takes your mind off!

AJ - how is this 2WW going? trying to relax?

dandy - enjoy your time out sweetheart!

hoping everyone else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Congrats pinky!

Welshie, yay for soy cycle buddies! I always count my first day of anything as cd 1 so Im sure its safe that today is day 1. However I admit Im stupidly hoping its Ib! :haha: 

Never- I am leaning toward days 3-7 this time as well. I was going to try 1-5 but our ovs are similar (stubborn and close in cd) so I think I will forgo it. What dose are you taking hun?

Sparkle- LOL at the wheelbarrow thing! That gave me a good laugh! Hope youve enjoyed the sandwich sounds yum :)


----------



## nevertogether

wooo - dang, wish i wasn't 10 or so days behind you or we could be soy cycle buddies! every time i have taken it i did 120mg. not sure what i would up it to, if i do. what are you taking?


----------



## Whitbit22

I know! Dangit. I have only taken 80 mg so far. It didnt seem to make any difference on my ov whatsoever. Same old cd 16, I didnt really have ov pains this time though.


----------



## nevertogether

i've taken it several times. 

i took 80mg CD3-7 my first time to see if it made a difference. i ovulated on the same day.

i took 120mg CD3-7 when DH was here in july and it gave me a strong o. too the point where i couldn't stand! i knew it was happening. very very strong. however, CD18 o.

CD1-5 120mg this cycle with absolutely no signs of O other than EWCM and temp. i had sharp pains in my back, but that's about it. O CD16 which is earlier than it has been, but i ovulated on CD16 in march with nothing so that's normal for me.

hmmm.. curious as to what i should do next!


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea, that's really strange! The strong O sounds promising, but I wonder why it was delayed by two days. Would be interesting, maybe try days 2-6?


----------



## WelshRose

Aww big congrats Pinky hun...:hugs: Hope you have a wonderfully happy and healthy 
9mths:yipee:

That's awesome Never that you have Ov hun:thumbup:....Now :witch: stay away from Never til after she sees Chris!!!....or else:trouble::winkwink:

Whit and Never.....Well I thought I'd decided what days....I thought 1-5....now....listening to you two chatter....:shrug::haha: I'm planning to go straight in on 120mg....but what flippin days:wacko: Should I do days 3-7? if that seems to give a good strong ovulation....:help::lol:


----------



## nevertogether

welshie - i would really do CD3-7. that's what gave me the best effects.


----------



## Whitbit22

Idk I was just arguing with myself over the same thing! I hopped over to the soy thread amd there are so many mixed results, I think I may stick to the same cd 2-6, but up to 120 mg.


----------



## Whitbit22

:shrug: that too!


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:....What are we like?!?!....:loopy:....:friends::lol:
Thanks Never:hugs: 3-7 it is on 120mg:thumbup:....the decision has been finally made:winkwink:
I think Lindsey done those days and the same dosage as well:thumbup:

What do you mean Whit...mixed results?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope ur all well i forgot to temp this morn blah! got a busy weekend of packing ahead then monday having a nap lol as have to be up n out the house 3 am on tuesday morn to get the bus to the airport then will be up all day in germany :dohh: hope you are all well my new pack of macca arived today too so thats my meds all sorted for germany lol


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone!

Welshie with the soy you basically take twice as much as you would if you were given clomid. So 50mg of clomid = 100mg of soy. Sometimes people that have taken too much have not ovulated at all so 120mg's will be fine.

Hi Linny, Never, Dandy, Sparkle, Lindsey and all the other maca girls.

AFM...sore boobs still here so I think ovulation is just around the corner...I will be so shocked if it happens because I am currently on cd25. Normally ov on cd70 something and last time on soy it was cd37 so keeping my fingers crossed. Will have to keep seducing the OH lol!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Yazzy:hugs:
Definately keep seducing him sweets:winkwink:...it sounds so promising....I have everything crossed for you babe:hugs:

Thanks for the soy info hun....had pretty much decided 120mg it was just which days that was causing a problem...and even now I'm tempted to start them tonight...Ov is gonna be so close to me going to my folks....wouldn't mind bringing it forward a few days:winkwink: I think I might start them today and do 1-5 this cycle and maybe 3-7 next cycle if we're not lucky:dohh::winkwink:
Have you been to any shows recently? MIL was in her first one on friday at Builth Wells...she enjoyed it and her dog came 5th...so she was pleased:lol:


Lindsey....glad you have everything you need for your hols:winkwink: How have you felt since taking the soy? How old is your furbaby hun....she is absolutely gorgeous.....*welshie puts her hands over Pops ears* Golden Retrievers are my absolute favourite breed of dog....I have a good breeder sussed already for my 40th birthday in 10yrs time:winkwink::rofl:


----------



## yazzy

Welshie...no shows recently. I was meant to be doing the Welsh show today and I missed the entry! I have a Rottweiler Champ Show on the 24th Oct and another one in November, I may do the LKA (Birmingham) in December but our girl is off to meet Mr stud dog on her next season so it could be a bit close to that....then hopefully we'll have mum and a lovely girl pup to show next year....exciting times!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Oooh Goodluck Yazzy:hugs:
Let me know how you get on:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> :hi: Yazzy:hugs:
> Definately keep seducing him sweets:winkwink:...it sounds so promising....I have everything crossed for you babe:hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the soy info hun....had pretty much decided 120mg it was just which days that was causing a problem...and even now I'm tempted to start them tonight...Ov is gonna be so close to me going to my folks....wouldn't mind bringing it forward a few days:winkwink: I think I might start them today and do 1-5 this cycle and maybe 3-7 next cycle if we're not lucky:dohh::winkwink:
> Have you been to any shows recently? MIL was in her first one on friday at Builth Wells...she enjoyed it and her dog came 5th...so she was pleased:lol:
> 
> 
> Lindsey....glad you have everything you need for your hols:winkwink: How have you felt since taking the soy? How old is your furbaby hun....she is absolutely gorgeous.....*welshie puts her hands over Pops ears* Golden Retrievers are my absolute favourite breed of dog....I have a good breeder sussed already for my 40th birthday in 10yrs time:winkwink::rofl:

been feeling twinges and aches and pains in my ovary area since the day after i stoped taking it and keep having hot flushes lol ud think i was a 50 yr old woman not 24! ermmm hes 9 i think names spikey lol still in germany atm think he will be staying there lol


----------



## Wispyshadow

I took soy my lucky cycle on days 3-7. I also was taking Wild Yam tabs on days 1-5. FX'd for you ladies!!!!! Love to you all and BIG :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

well CD1 for me the :witch: has arrived, im mega happy that this cycle halved in length this time round, hoping for another short one and another chance for a BFP before xmas also hoping the gyn next sat can make it shorter for me :happydance: 

welshie and whit :hugs: looks like our cycles are close atm :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, how are you all?

Never i'm taking it real easy this month, the days are just flying by, we'll see what happens this week!

Congrats pinky!! I really hope this is your sticky bean, all the ladies have stopped taking maca when they get their bfps in this thread, dont know if there are others who keep taking it but i would say stop.

Dandy, yay on a half cycle! Hope it continues for ya even tho i'm sorry the witch got u.

I cant remember everything i've read so if i remember nething else i'll be back :D


----------



## AJThomas

1. Marissa_E - :bfp:
2. Kelster :angel:
3. SBB - :bfp:
4. HollyBush75 :angel:
5. Mamaxm - :bfp:
6. Sparkle05 - :bfp:
7. Linny - :bfp:
8. Mandy121 - :bfp:
9. CandyApple19 :angel:
10. Whitbit :angel:
11. Honey08 :angel:
12. CelticNiamh - :bfp:
13. Wispyshadow - :bfp:
14. Lucy1973 - :bfp:
15. TickTock - :bfp:
16. TntArs06 - :bfp:
17. Chili - :bfp:
18. Delilahsown :angel:
19. xCharx
20. WelshRose
21. AJThomas
22. ttcbaby117
23. Dandybrush
24. Nevertogether
25. Lindseyanne
26. Yazzy
27. pinkylisa :bfp:

27 members, 13 beans and 6 angels


----------



## AJThomas

oh, forgot to add that I think i had the beginnings of a UTI a few days ago, had some REALLY bad cramps after peeing a few days ago, never had any cramps that bad in my life! it was awful. I ate a clove of garlic and drank lots of water and it seems to have gone away but no ss for me this cycle, every twinge i feel i assume it's cause of the UTI.


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

Dandy....So sorry the witch got you chick....but that is AMAZING about the cycle length!:thumbup::happydance: Definately onto being cycle buddies:friends:

Whit...did you decide what days you were going to take the soy babes?:hugs:

Lindsey....Ooooh twinges and pains....hope it happens soon for you sweetie:hugs:

Wispy...Lovely to see you chick:hugs: Hope you're feeling ok...not long til 2nd tri now:yipee:

Hope everyone else is ok:hugs:

Welshie has very limited patience with the :witch: at the moment....Can't believe I wished her here and now cd2 she can take her god damn broom and go away! I swear contractions during labour were less painfull than those that I've been having this time. I have read reports about norethisterone and painful periods but seriously..:shock::dohh: I remember last time I took it the cramps were worse but nothing like this:nope:
On a plus note thou...3 soy tablets went down the hatch last night:thumbup::yipee:

What's everyone upto today....any nice plans??


----------



## dandybrush

i know :happydance: im so happy with that cycle length

what do you girls think i should still see the gyno?? or do you think that my dieting might be enough?

cycle buddies sounds very cool :friends:


----------



## WelshRose

What do you think Dandy?
You're dieting and exercising seems to be really helping hun...and I should imagine it's helping with stress levels as well...which is so important:thumbup: 
At the same time thou hun...it may not hurt to see her either...:shrug: I would try and keep your emphasis on the length of your cycles and ovulation thou....gyne's can be a strange bunch hun...and if she's one with a reputation as you said earlier in the thread...don't be suprised if she just tells you to keep on doing what your doing because 
6mths of ttc isn't that long....they can be pretty blunt at times Hun:hugs::hugs:
As I say tell her a baby is an end point goal...your cycles are concerning you more at this point in time....she shouldn't have anything negative to say to that.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hope ur all well i have such an evil sore throat today blah


----------



## WelshRose

Awww....Hope it feels better soon Lindsey....lots of warm drinks babe:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Awww....Hope it feels better soon Lindsey....lots of warm drinks babe:hugs:

i got so much to do u cant get the motivation to do it lol gota go up town and get the llast bits n pieces so we can start packing :dohh: evil word is that


----------



## WelshRose

:lol:....aww bless you honey:hugs:
Have you got much to get?
How long are you going to Germany for? Will you be able to update your chart whilst there? 
Where do you get all your fab tickers from hun?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> :lol:....aww bless you honey:hugs:
> Have you got much to get?
> How long are you going to Germany for? Will you be able to update your chart whilst there?
> Where do you get all your fab tickers from hun?

il be away 8 days yeh got my cbfm and thermometer at the ready just gota get a few toiletrys and that and a prezzy for his mum. my tickers? i make them myself and hubby codes them all i make them in the siggy section for ppl


----------



## nevertogether

:wave:


----------



## Linny

:wave: ladies!!

I'm soooooooo sleepy! Will catch up tomorrow :D

Yawn.... yawn.....yawn.........


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies hope ur all well just waiting for my clothes to dry so can start packing lol i keep getting odd aches and twinges lately today got a sharoish pain in my lower tum lower back and lady area lol im hoping its sumin good i know sumin hormonal is going on as my armpit n shoukder are playing up they always do that when either af or ov is due!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

its pouring rain here, has been raining and mega windy for days :dohh: i've been walking my dog in the rain or he is too annoying to live with if i dont :haha: 

thanx welshie, i'll go to the gyn and see what she says, at least if i like her enough ill have a gyn already for when i do get pg :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

sorry lindsey when do you leave for your trip? hope you have a blast :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> sorry lindsey when do you leave for your trip? hope you have a blast :thumbup:

gota leave for the coach to airport at 3 am tuesday morning


----------



## dandybrush

3am eek!! thats early hope you are feeling better by then (sore throat gone i mean)


----------



## WelshRose

Awww bless ya Dandy....There's only one thing worse than soggy dog and owner....dog looking at the lead and crying to go out:rofl:....I sympathise...and know completely where you're coming from:winkwink:
Defo think you're doing the right thing in going Hun:hugs: And as you say...WHEN you get pregnant...at least you'll know whether she's one that you want to go to:hugs::hugs:


Lindsey...I had a peek in your siggy shop earlier....they're amazing Hun...you clever thing you!:winkwink: How do you go about making them...do you need special software on your computer...I'd love to have a go...but in all honesty wouldn't know where to start:dohh::rofl:
Hope those clothes are drying quickly for ya so you can pack and relax:winkwink:
Now I've heard of checking cm and cp for Ov but never an armpit that's playing up:winkwink::lol: Hope all these twinges and things means lil Miss Eggy are fired soon:hugs::hugs:

Never...Hey Sweets...sorry it's a belated hey but hope you've had a good day:hugs:

Linny....rest those peepers Chick and check in tomorrow with pics:winkwink: Hope you had a lovely day yesterday Hun:hugs:


Has anyone been watching X-Factor?.....So loving Matt Cardle:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Awww bless ya Dandy....There's only one thing worse than soggy dog and owner....dog looking at the lead and crying to go out:rofl:....I sympathise...and now completely where you're coming from:winkwink:
> Defo think you're doing the right thing in going Hun:hugs: And as you say...WHEN you get pregnant...at least you'll know whether she's one that you want to go to:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Lindsey...I had a peek in your siggy shop earlier....they're amazing Hun...you clever thing you!:winkwink: How do you go about making them...do you need special software on your computer...I'd love to have a go...but in all honesty wouldn't know where to start:dohh::rofl:
> Hope those clothes are drying quickly for ya so you can pack and relax:winkwink:
> Now I've heard of checking cm and cp for Ov but never an armpit that's playing up:winkwink::lol: Hope all these twinges and things means lil Miss Eggy are fired soon:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Never...Hey Sweets...sorry it's a belated hey but hope you've had a good day:hugs:
> 
> Linny....rest those peepers Chick and check in tomorrow with pics:winkwink: Hope you had a lovely day yesterday Hun:hugs:
> 
> 
> Has anyone been watching X-Factor?.....So loving Matt Cardle:winkwink:

lol thanks hun yeh i use photshop cs and hubby uses his web design server for me to code tickers. i know it sounds weird but i have like a fatty bit under my arm pit that only ever plays up at hormonal times panicd once thinking i had breast cancer even went doc as was a bump there but it goes away after ov and comes bk a day or so b4 af:haha:


----------



## dandybrush

cause i didnt walk raz yesterday, i made up 3 things for him destroy when my OH goes to work, so hopefully he wont destroy anything else :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> 3am eek!! thats early hope you are feeling better by then (sore throat gone i mean)

its gone already hope it stays away lol


----------



## dandybrush

ah phew :thumbup:


----------



## yazzy

Well I think ovulation is either happening now or very, very close. I'm cd27 at the mo so this would be the earliest it has ever happened since ttc! Just hoping I get enough bd'ing in, managed to yesterday but no chance tonight cos OH has been out all day fishing and is probably upstairs snoring already lol. I am sooo hoping this is our month 

And how is everyone else? I'm off to bed in a mo, can't believe the weekend has been and gone already.


----------



## WelshRose

:lol: Lindsey....And these docs think they can understand us thru a textbook:dohh::hugs: You're sore throat could of been due to hormonal changes as well Hun....I know I usually get heartburn around Ov and never usually at any other time. Sending lots of positive vibes to your ovaries Hun...now don't forget to pick up that hpt in Essen....the dream says it's gotta say it in german:winkwink:
I might ask you to do one for me hun...haven't got a clue what I'd want in it at the mo thou....Maybe WHEN there's scan pics to add along side my Pickle:winkwink:

Dandy...One of the guys in work has a chocolate lab puppy...it's destroying/eating everything when they're at work...kitchen cupboard doors...designer watches:shock:....One of the patients brought him in some bacon flavoured cow ears...gross....seemed to protect the house for a day or so thou:dohh::lol:


----------



## dandybrush

lol you sure they werent just pigs ears? raz likes them, but he needs boxes and things to destroy, tell them to keep their egg cartons and milk bottles and give them to the pup to destroy, i would rather my dog destroy something he is allowed to than something he isnt, they can cut holes in the milk carton and put treats in it that the pup can get out


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Yazzy.....whoop whoop:happydance:whoop whoop:winkwink:
I'd have to be a :tease: and bring him into the world of the living gently:winkwink::rofl:
So hoping this is your month sweetie:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

night yazzy :happydance: very cool about your possible short cycle, hope this is your cycle too babe


----------



## WelshRose

dandybrush said:


> lol you sure they werent just pigs ears? raz likes them, but he needs boxes and things to destroy, tell them to keep their egg cartons and milk bottles and give them to the pup to destroy, i would rather my dog destroy something he is allowed to than something he isnt, they can cut holes in the milk carton and put treats in it that the pup can get out

Nope....lol....it definately said :mamafy:ears :lol: 
Good idea about the milk carton:thumbup: I've been really lucky with Pops she hasn't been a big chewer thankfully....she just plays the moose on wednesday nights when I've been in work all day:dohh::lol:


----------



## dandybrush

i think raz chews cause he gets bored, being a working dog he needs to think and do things, so i have to give him things to destroy/do


----------



## WelshRose

They're such clever dogs...working dogs...and as you say...thinking/doing all the time.
I think Pops most definately is the definition of lap-dog!...hence the moose on a wednesday night:winkwink:
How was your dad's party hun? Sorry I forgot to ask:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

oh it was good :) got to get all dressed up went into the city to the venue, everyone had a great time, i did get a bit drunk, spent a little of the early morning by the toilet :haha: but pulled up fine sunday and lazed about the tv all day :thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

Awww glad you had a good night sweets:hugs:

Right then hun...time for the second lot of soy and then up the wooden hill to the land of nod for me....catch you tomorrow:hugs: xxx


----------



## dandybrush

night welshie, dont let the bed bugs bite :hugs:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Getting up to get ready to go to work. Hope everyone has a great night/day:) If you guys get a chance check out this site. Has some interesting and hopefully useful info. https://www.sisterzeus.com/wildyam.htm Love to you all!


----------



## AJThomas

I've been checking up on you guys all day but so sleepy and lazy, couldnt bother to post. Dont have much to post anyway.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey wispy and aj, yeah sometimes i have nothing to say either :dohh:


----------



## Whitbit22

:wave: Hi ladies! AF is such a bitch, really. I have never had an entire day of spotting before af, therefore I am just not comfortable calling yesterday cd1. I think today was cd 1, and I am going to start the soy on cd 3! :D I'm praying this is our cycle. I just can NOT deal with another disappointment.


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: whit, i know how you feel :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

well ladies!!!! I am back and I missed you guys! I am not even going to try to read through all I missed....You ladies are way to chatty!!! LOL

My vacation was amazing! We had such a wonderful time! 

Kel, sbb, aj, never, whit, sparkle, linny, celtic, TNT, and all my other maca ladies.....I am back on the train with ya! OFFICIALLY!!!!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Yay TTC! Welcome back on the train!


----------



## TntArs06

YEAY TTC :happydance: Welcome back and hope you get an IMMEDIATE BFP!!! 

Wispy- I have missed you! I read about the wild yam and that looks cool. I like how it helps with endo as well! Might look that back up after pregnancy to help with endo. I hope you are well my dear!

:wave: to everyone else. 

Been feeling better. I am quite crampy though. Seems everyday I deal with cramps. I hope its just the uterus expanding. Tomorrow is our 2nd scan and I hope and pray this one is better than the last one.


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:wave:

TTC....:yipee:....I wondered when you were back hun:hugs: Great to have you back amongst us:hugs: There's lots of us so close in cycle days as well:thumbup: 

Whit....Hope the witch isn't too bad now she's finally here:hugs: I think I'm gonna do 3-7 next cycle...if we're not lucky this cycle....keep positive babe....we'll get there:hugs:

Wispy...thanks for the link sweets. How are you doing?:hugs:

TNT....I have everything crossed that you're scan will be amazing today hun....huge hugs and Ooodles of love :kiss:

Hope everyone else is ok...:hugs:

Well not a lot to report from me really. Had the most horrendous night last night must have been up about 5/6 times cos the [email protected]$*h witch is so blinking heavy. The cramps seem to have eased thou so at least that's something I guess:thumbup: 

Ok...well I've got to get Pickle's breakfast and make his lunchbox ready for school....I'll catch you lovely ladies later...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs:

:hi: Never, kelster, linny, sbb, yazzy, dandy, aj, whit, Lucy and anyone i have missed. I think i'm going to have to make a list so no one gets forgot :dohh:


TTC, Welcome back :hugs: nice to see you hear again :happydance::happydance:

TNT, Awww good luck with the scan today :hugs: Don't worry too much about the cramping i have had it all the way through. I think it's just everything growing and little bubs making him/herself comfy :hugs::hugs:

WELSHIE, I am watching the x factor Matt is my favorite too so sweet. Awww and he still lives with his mum and dad lol.

LINDSEY, Hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Yay welcome back TTC!

Welshie, good luck with the soy...and you too Lindsey...I hope it brings your BFP.

TNT - i'm sure its just your body adjusting, good luck for your 2nd scan.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> :lol: Lindsey....And these docs think they can understand us thru a textbook:dohh::hugs: You're sore throat could of been due to hormonal changes as well Hun....I know I usually get heartburn around Ov and never usually at any other time. Sending lots of positive vibes to your ovaries Hun...now don't forget to pick up that hpt in Essen....the dream says it's gotta say it in german:winkwink:
> I might ask you to do one for me hun...haven't got a clue what I'd want in it at the mo thou....Maybe WHEN there's scan pics to add along side my Pickle:winkwink:
> 
> Dandy...One of the guys in work has a chocolate lab puppy...it's destroying/eating everything when they're at work...kitchen cupboard doors...designer watches:shock:....One of the patients brought him in some bacon flavoured cow ears...gross....seemed to protect the house for a day or so thou:dohh::lol:

lol id love to do you one just let me know when that time come:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

sparkle05 said:


> WELSHIE, I am watching the x factor Matt is my favorite too so sweet. Awww and he still lives with his mum and dad lol.

I know bless him...he seemed :blush: about it to:awww:.....Me thinks he needs the love of a good woman:winkwink::rofl:



lindseyanne said:


> lol id love to do you one just let me know when that time come:hugs:

Thanks Babe:hugs: Is all your packing done now?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> sparkle05 said:
> 
> 
> WELSHIE, I am watching the x factor Matt is my favorite too so sweet. Awww and he still lives with his mum and dad lol.
> 
> I know bless him...he seemed :blush: about it to:awww:.....Me thinks he needs the love of a good woman:winkwink::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> lol id love to do you one just let me know when that time come:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Babe:hugs: Is all your packing done now?Click to expand...

:haha: not even started bens done his ive still gota clear out my suitcase its full of baby bits n bobs we have picked up along the way ahah will do it all when i get back from opticians can't keep putting it off anymore lol

im gonna go nuts with no bnb so will prob end up logging on from the mils comp:haha:


----------



## Lucy1973

Good luck today TNT, hope everything goes well, I think it is good to be a little crampy, shows there is growth happening down there! :hugs: What time is your scan?

Hi everyone else! :hi:


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Lucy:hugs:

Lindsey...Just focus on chillin babe...and enjoying your hols:hugs: It would be fab to hear from you thou:winkwink:...and to be able to seriously stalk that chart for ovary pinging action:winkwink::rofl:


----------



## Lucy1973

Hi Welshie! :hi::kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> :hi: Lucy:hugs:
> 
> Lindsey...Just focus on chillin babe...and enjoying your hols:hugs: It would be fab to hear from you thou:winkwink:...and to be able to seriously stalk that chart for ovary pinging action:winkwink::rofl:

lol i MIGHT even get sum baby dancing in lol been so long i think my lady area thinks its closed up! so far so good infection free just scared to dtd incase it comes back


----------



## WelshRose

Lindsey....have they said why you keep getting it hun? Are they giving you appropriate antibiotics after having taken a swab each time or just broadspectrum ones because they think it's such and such???:hugs:

Lucy....How are you feeling sweets?:hugs:

OMG.....I knew I had to post something.........

:happydance::happydance:HAPPY V DAY LINNY!!!:happydance::happydance:.....:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## kelster823

Popping in real quick to say :hi:

sorry I was MIA this weekend just to busy.....

I haven't had a chance to read the pages back- as I am in the office today so really no time....

But I do want to say- I AM THROWING in the towel..... I am NOT gonna leave- I will be here to support.... but enough is enough and I just can't take it anymore....I am sick of taking my temps- I am sick of checking "things" everyday-- I am to old for this CRAP... if the big man upstairs had plans for us- then it would of happened by now.... taking out my chart as there is nothing to even look at anymore..........

TTC- hi honey I am sooo glad you are back in the saddle... I wish you and Brad a world of happiness.........

Dandy- glad your cycles have worked itself out.. that is wonderful news...

to my preggo gals..... :::: HUGE HUGE HUGE HUGS :::: to you.........

Welshie my love.. I feel that big hug coming across the pond from you

.... ok gotta get to work- as I am in the office today YEP on a MONDAY- BLECK-

but I just wanted you to know how I feel........


----------



## WelshRose

I'm so glad that you're not leaving us Kel...:hugs: This place really wouldn't be the same with out you:hugs: xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Lindsey....have they said why you keep getting it hun? Are they giving you appropriate antibiotics after having taken a swab each time or just broadspectrum ones because they think it's such and such???:hugs:
> 
> Lucy....How are you feeling sweets?:hugs:
> 
> OMG.....I knew I had to post something.........
> 
> :happydance::happydance:HAPPY V DAY LINNY!!!:happydance::happydance:.....:cloud9::cloud9:

they never gave me reuslts after the swab hun ive had one course of antibiotics and treated it myself after with balance activ i was fine never had it until my hymen finaly broke a few mths ago then its just been a constant on off thing


----------



## WelshRose

I think I'd pop back and see someone hun...if you're having to treat yourself....they maybe able to give you something stronger that would stop it coming back:shrug:....:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> I think I'd pop back and see someone hun...if you're having to treat yourself....they maybe able to give you something stronger that would stop it coming back:shrug:....:hugs:

so far so good its gone atm im thinking most of it is maybe irritated skin from my excema as ive noticed when its really playing up on arms n back of legs has the same type of smell lol


----------



## SBB

Kell :( big :hugs: I just hope it happens naturally for you guys when you least expect it... :hugs: 

:wave: everyone else... Sorry I have been missing for ages - I have been stalking you all :D 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

IM BACK LAIDES :dance:

How are you all???

I see a few :bfp: on the first page :):) congratz to you girlies!!!

My holiday was brilliant :) nice to be home now tho!!

well... AF still isnt here! IM well confused!! ive been getting period cramps for past 9 days && nothing... my nipples are sore && my boobs are bigger (acording to my darling boyfriend) soo im thinking i may test 2mra seeing as af is now 13days late (if a normal 21 day cycle for me)

MISS YOU ALL :kiss::hugs::hug:


----------



## Delilahsown

KEL... :hugs: i'll still see you on FB:thumbup:

Good morning to everyone else:hugs:

ohhhhhhhk. so, i just got home from my appt. they could not find anything during the u/s. no sac, no bleb..nothing. =( a huge part of me was just hoping to see something, but I guess I was also prepared for the worst. I'm glad I switched doctors though. this one seems a lot more compassionate and optimistic that we will eventually have a successful pregnancy. They did find a cyst on my right ovary which is probably whats making me need to pee so much and feel so bloated. the did another quant today, so hopefully those come back ok. my biggest fear right now is an ectopic- which if I can avoid surgery all together, i happily will. Even though I haven't been able to carry a successful pregnancy so far, i'd like to at least keep my tubes intact since the odds are already against us. 

I am ok. Its probably a good thing that Nate was sitting behind me during the u/s as I couldn't bare to see the look on his face when we couldn't see anything. So...onward and upward.I took the day off today - didn't really feel like being the running target and having to explain the morning events repeatedly at the practice. Going back for my first run today in 3 weeks. I feel like I just need to saddle up and keep going. Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Linny

Thank you Welshie!! I'm so happy to have made it this far :cloud9: :cloud9:

So sorry the witch has been so horrible to you :ninja: to AF LEAVE WELSHIE ALONE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope she listens and is much kinder today :hugs::hugs:

I haven't many great pics to be honest and I'm defo not organised enough to have uploaded them already. If there's a half decent one I shall post it when I've put my pics on :D

TTC, I'm so happy your back :hugs: Can't wait to follow your progress hun :yipee: :yipee:

Kel big BIG BIG BIG :hugs::hugs: You have to do what keeps you sane babe, sooo glad your not leaving us though and hopefully you'll just get a lovely surprise.....:D

TNT hope your scan goes well!

I'm loving Aiden something or other (who sang mad world!) and Treyc......Diva Fever are fab too :lol:

:wave: to everyone else


----------



## Linny

Del big :hugs: hun! So sorry for what you've been through hun, we were all hoping for some good news :hugs:

Char...:test: :test: :test:


----------



## Delilahsown

Linny said:


> Del big :hugs: hun! So sorry for what you've been through hun, we were all hoping for some good news :hugs:
> 
> Char...:test: :test: :test:

Thank you Linny! So was I...like I said- any little ounce of hope is better than none. But, we'll just have to keep trying!


----------



## WelshRose

xcharx said:


> My holiday was brilliant :) nice to be home now tho!!
> 
> well... AF still isnt here! IM well confused!! ive been getting period cramps for past 9 days && nothing... my nipples are sore && my boobs are bigger (acording to my darling boyfriend) soo im thinking i may test 2mra seeing as af is now 13days late (if a normal 21 day cycle for me)

So glad you had a fab hol babe....missed you to...great to have you back:winkwink::hugs:
Now onto something I couldn't of said better myself......


Linny said:


> Char...:test: :test: :test:

:rofl:.....and at 13 days late Missy I don't even think we're gonna need FMU woman:winkwink::rofl:.....Go pee!:lol::hugs:



Linny said:


> Thank you Welshie!! I'm so happy to have made it this far :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> So sorry the witch has been so horrible to you :ninja: to AF LEAVE WELSHIE ALONE NOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope she listens and is much kinder today :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I haven't many great pics to be honest and I'm defo not organised enough to have uploaded them already.

Thank you babe...for giving the nasty ol hag a good talking to....she has definately been better this afternoon....I'll know where to come if she needs sorting again....hopefully that won't be for a verrrry long time....PMA....PMA:winkwink:



Linny said:


> I'm loving Aiden something or other (who sang mad world!) and Treyc......Diva Fever are fab too :lol:

Aiden was fab hun....if not a lil scary with the facial expressions:rofl:....Wouldn't mind him on the pod or the radio thou:winkwink:
Treyc is amazing love her, I also like Rebecca as well....and Diva Fever they just crack me up:rofl: Think I'm gonna stay a firm Matt supporter thou:winkwink: Katie...Cher....Storm and Wagner....have to go thou!:trouble::rofl:


SBB....Great to hear from you sweets....all ok?:hugs:

Delia...Oooodles of love sweetie....have been thinking of you lots:hugs: We're on the same cycle day:friends: Are you still taking clomid?


----------



## AJThomas

Cant wait to see your test results Char!

Kel, big hugs babe, but i can understand how you feel, add me on facebook!

Delilah, great big hugs for you too.


----------



## SBB

Aw delia hun I'm sorry, I was thinking of you earlier and hoping to get some good news :hugs: I really hope it's not ectopic... Keep pushing them because if it is, the longer they leave it, the more damage it may do... Am hoping it doesn't come to that of course... Big :hugs: 

Hey welshie, I'm good thank you :D I just don't seem to have the energy to do anything at all :haha: how's the soy going? Hoping for some good results for you!! 

Happy v day linny! The weeks go quick now! Eeek! 

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

> Delia...Oooodles of love sweetie....have been thinking of you lots:hugs: We're on the same cycle day:friends: Are you still taking clomid?


Thank you love! :hugs: I will still be taking the clomid however, doc says no clomid until that cyst shrinks- which may take a few weeks. Im not even sure if my chart is right as of the moment because after I passed that tissue and spotted a few weeks ago, I stopped bleeding immediately for about a week, and then started to spot again a week later, AND THEN when it was no longer brown but turned to red, I changed it to a light bleed- even though it never made it onto my pad. Doc seems to think that this is probably residual from the m/c and says to just let it run its course. I just wanna pop that freaking cyst already! Its not painful- just really uncomfortable. as if someone has their finger lodged into my pelvis.


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Delia....I hope that cyst sorts itself hun:hugs:
With regards to the bleeding/spotting I went thru exactly the same thing when I lost Lil Bean....it's the 27/12/2008 chart at the bottom of my homepage hun....had 9days clear from bleeding and then spotting and then kinda strange light bleeding for the rest of the cycle...no pain thou. I actually began to think I was going crazy as my boobs were still really sensitive, so paranoid that people would think I was just in denial:dohh:...even rung the gyne sec and told her I wanted an appointment...to be told it was all normal and occassionally things take a while to settle back down. I hope this is offering some reassurrance sweets...you know where I am if you need to chat:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## WelshRose

SBB...Aww bless ya....Lil Jesus...you gotta leave that lovely mummy of yours some energy even if it's just in her eyes and fingers to be able to come on here:winkwink::rofl:
Did you get the pics done that you were doing the other day?
Been buying any baby bits????

The Soy has been fine hun....no side-effects so far:thumbup: Just hoping beyond hope really that it kick starts all my hormones. I'm also taking calcium, vitamin d, magnesium, vitamin c, double folic acid, maca...oh and epo....Yep I'm rattling when I walk:lol:


----------



## SBB

Lol I'm not surprised you're rattling with all that lot!! :haha: 

Yep I finally got the pics done, I'll post the links to the auctions at some point... :D 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

SBB....Glad you got them done hun...and would love to have a peek when you do the link:thumbup:

Hey you guys down the bottom there:wave::winkwink:

TNT...how'd you get on lovely?....I've been thinking of you:hugs:xxx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls 

kel :hugs: this is the right choice for you, relax and be happy girl, my fxed are gonna stay crossed for big surprises for you guys :hugs: 

delilah :hugs: 

xcharx :wave: have you tested yet???? come on girlie

um everyone what is V day??


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Dandy:hugs:

V day....is viability day hun....it's the point where our dear medical profession consider a baby able to survive outside of the womb if born early and they have to be seen to give appropriate medical care to give life if the situation arose:hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

WelshRose said:


> Aww Delia....I hope that cyst sorts itself hun:hugs:
> With regards to the bleeding/spotting I went thru exactly the same thing when I lost Lil Bean....it's the 27/12/2008 chart at the bottom of my homepage hun....had 9days clear from bleeding and then spotting and then kinda strange light bleeding for the rest of the cycle...no pain thou. I actually began to think I was going crazy as my boobs were still really sensitive, so paranoid that people would think I was just in denial:dohh:...even rung the gyne sec and told her I wanted an appointment...to be told it was all normal and occassionally things take a while to settle back down. I hope this is offering some reassurrance sweets...you know where I am if you need to chat:hugs::hugs: xxx

thank you tons!:hugs: it is reassuring when you hear it coming from a reliable source.:thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

No probs Hun:hugs:
When will you get your blood results from today?:hugs:


----------



## Lucy1973

Delilah :hugs:

Where is TNT? Hope scan went ok. :hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

WelshRose said:


> No probs Hun:hugs:
> When will you get your blood results from today?:hugs:

tomorrow. I just have to call. I was supposed to do it this evening but lost track of the time and when I remembered - their office had already closed for the day.


----------



## dandybrush

ah :thumbup:

happy V day linny :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Hey guys sorry about the delay!! We got a new couch today so we had to go get it out of town! 

So things went really good at the scan! We saw the heartbeat and my heart sunk. Its crazy to think there is a little being's heart beating in me! Just so awesome :cloud9: Here is a link to the video...its on my youtube site...

The dr did move my due date and said im only 6 weeks 4 days! So either little bub is taken its time growen or I didn't OV the right day...which I dont think could happen...due to temp changes....but who know i guess

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeerkGtSJdY


----------



## TntArs06

Oh Delia I just read your post!!! Im so sorry hun. Thinking of sweetie!! :hugs:

Kel- Im glad you will be poppen in every now and then. I hope you get a lucky BFP. :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

awww, tnt i saw ur video an just about busted into tears (that seems to happen a lot lately) its beautiful!


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> awww, tnt i saw ur video an just about busted into tears (that seems to happen a lot lately) its beautiful!

Oh man when she was looking for little bub she kept making these faces...to me I thought "she can't find it" it took her about 5 minutes and I was about to lose it. :cry: Then she checked my pulse and found it was really slow and the video the HB is really fast so she said it was the HB.... :cloud9: then I bout cried again but OH was cracken me up with the video!:haha:

I was looking at your chart and trying to see when you got BDing in and I couldn't find it....:dohh: I really believe that doing in everyday before OV is what did it for us...that an my surgery....because sense they pushed my due date back then the egg probably just barely caught the sperm. Dr said the sperm coulda stayed in me a long time specially sense I knew when O was. So I think the built up swimmers really helped. Could be just me though...who knows....

Im thinking you are gonna get yours very soon! You are so in tune with yourself and taking care of yourself.....no time girl:happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

^I know it's coming, i'm just real impatient and want it NOW but i'm doing so good this month! No stressing at all, i just know if there's no bfp this month i have to get even more serious.


----------



## Whitbit22

Kel- :hugs: 

Welcome back TTC!

Delilah- :hugs: So sorry hun. 

Welshie- Hope the witch has slacked off for ya!

Oh and glad your scan went well TNT!

Getting ready to take my first dose of soy. Should I just take the 80 like last time? hmm.. Don't know. Would hate to be a debbie downer, so I will just suffice it to say I have hit an all time TTC low. BLAH


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:hugs:

TNT....Wohooo....That is such amazing news that your scan went well hun....and the video is just the best:thumbup:....up where we thought is was to from your last scan pic:winkwink: Take it easy now hunni and enjoy that new couch!:hugs:

Lindsey....hope you managed to get out of bed at silly o clock this morning and you have a safe trip followed by a fab holiday:hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok...right gotta run...be back later:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Whit....I'd go to 120mg babe...but that's just me:hugs:
I haven't had any side-effects at all:happydance: I ended up taking it cd1-5 after all our debating:dohh::winkwink:
Yep the witch has slowed right down eversince yesterday afternoon...crazy cos she was still pretty heavy in the morning...then Linny shouted at her:winkwink:....and barely even a light flow...:shrug:....crazy ol body:rofl:

What I'm finding a little strange is my temps are still above the coverline of last cycle and even above what I would say is my normal coverline but after all the bleeding that has gone on there is no way that it could of been IB:nope:.....may test later thou....same thing happened to me with the twins...although I wasn't temping that cycle but had a bleed then tested and got the +ve:dohh:


----------



## Whitbit22

That's crazy! I had a ridiculously high temp at the start of last cycle.. was weird. 

I think that is what I am going to do is take 120. Just wanted an opinion! :)


----------



## WelshRose

Hi girls.....
Have just dropped Pickle off at school and been told some really sad news...one of the boys that was in Callum's nursery class has lost his fight with leukaemia....:cry::cry:
Feeling a bit crap to say the least:cry:


----------



## dandybrush

oh :hugs: welshie i feel for the parents of that poor baby :cry: not good news at all


----------



## SBB

Aw welshie how sad :cry: big :hugs: 

TNT the video is fab and I'm so pleased little maca beanie is doing well :D 

Morning everyone :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Awwww Welshie :hugs: thats terrible news hun! I'm so sorry to hear that big :hugs:

About your temps, I had a few months when my temps would stay high, sometimes up to five days but eventually they would drop back down. Glad AF is being kinder, I had to get tough :lol:

Whit..sorry your feeling crap hun big :hugs: to you too. I would say up to 120mg of soy, thats what i took anyway with no problems :D

TNT...wahoo on the scan, such a strong lil hearbeat :cloud9:

Char.....you tested yet??????????????????????

Well I'm off work today cos I'm in a little pain. Got a stitch like pain on the right hand side low down and it gets worse when i stand. Thought I'd best rest up for the day, hoping its just round ligament pain. Can't get hold of my MW which is typical so I'm just chilling :D

:wave: dandy & SBB


----------



## SBB

Hey linny - sounds exactly like round ligament pain - lovely isn't it? :haha: hope it goes quick! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ps try not to sneeze - it hurts so much with round ligament pain!! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

does it really?? Ive been googling cos was scared it might be a UTI but it doesn't hurt to pee or anything!

I'l try not to sneeze then :lol:, jeez feel like a drama queen for having a day off now but it bloody hurts unless I'm sitting down :D


----------



## SBB

Yeh defo sounds like it, is it kind of around where your ovary might be? I get it, it passes pretty quickly though but I often get it both sides... Can REALLY hurt when I stand up quickly or sneeze or move :haha: 

Speak to your midwife anyway but it defo sounds like round ligament pain... 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: SBB and Dandy:hugs:

Linny hope that round ligament pain goes real soon hun....otherwise I'll have to get tough:winkwink: Thanks for the reassurance hun with the temps...it's definately nothing else except AF:lol: Getting so excited to see when...not if....I ovulate:winkwink:

Thanks for the :hugs: guys....:hugs: I'm ok just really gutting to hear that's all, and wondering what's being said to the kids in school today as the little boy had an older sister at the school as well. We had a death in the family two weeks ago...Shaun's great uncle....We were honest with Callum about it and I think he was ok with it because Uncle Cecil was 91....but when someone of your own age dies....you naturally question your own mortality....I just feel for them doing that at only 5.

:hug:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Char:hugs:
I see you down there....anything you need to whisper....or shout from the cyber roof tops????:winkwink::winkwink: xxxx


----------



## xcharx

Ladies... I just got a :bfp: :)


----------



## WelshRose

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!

Told you I had a feeling Babe:winkwink:.....SOOOOO Made up for you:hugs:....:cloud9: xxxxx


----------



## SBB

Yay congrats Char!!! Piccys please :D 

X x x


----------



## Linny

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm soooo happy for you :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Its the best feeling isn't it :D


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: congrats char! sigh.. ready for our turns kel :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Hey, you've all been a chatty bunch! 

Delilah i'm sorry to hear your news. I really hope your cycle settles and you get a good strong bfp soon.

Welshie how awful to hear the news about the little boy, so sad for everyone concerned. I remember when I was about 7 a little boy a yr or 2 older than me lost his fight against cancer at school. Hard to comprehend at that age but scary all the same.

TNT - really pleased and over the moon that your scan went well. Yay for a sticky bean.

SBB, Linny, Sparkle, Lucy - hope those little one's are all doing well.

AJ, Dandy, Never....Hi, how are you all??

AFM - i'm still amazed that my body is trying to 'O' all by itself and so much earlier than normal....its giving me some hope! Not sure if its actually happened yet as I still have sore boobs and CM is still really watery with ewcm for the 2nd day.....does anyone have any idea if once you have ovulated that your CM changes???

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## xcharx

Thanks ladies =) I wna go get a clear blue test - I used a cheapy tesco one loool so ill put piccies up soon =) 

im actually really nervous now & I feel bad coz the other ladies who have been using maca longer :( xx


----------



## yazzy

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Woo hoo I was writing an essay and missed your BFP posting....absolutely made up for you Char!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Linny

SBB.. yep exactly where my ovaries would be! Very sharp pains when i stand and they become duller when I'm walking. Had it since half 6 this morning BOOOOOOOO!! Hope it goes soon.

Spoke to midwife and she said as i'm not bleeding or leaking fluid its prob a pulled muscle, baby kicking or ligament pain. She said to rest and take paracetomal :D

Welshie... can't wait to see your :bfp: posted here too. Soy I'm praying is just waht your ovaries need :hugs:

Oooh char pic pleeeeeeease :D


----------



## Linny

Char...EVERYONE is made up for you.....don't feel bad. Were all here for each other and happy for each other. All our girls on here WILL get their sticky :bfp:

Its a weird feeling and it'l prob not sink in for a few days :cloud9:

hey never & yazzy


----------



## nevertogether

yazzy - my CM definitely changes after O. sometimes it goes to nonexistant and other times it changes to very thick.


----------



## SBB

Yazzy your cm should turn creamy/lotiony after ovulation... :) 

Linny have a nice day off and move gently! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Char....From one of those that have been on the train a long time...PLEASE do NOT feel bad about having one of the most magical things going on in your life right now....there is certainly no feelings of "why not me" or "when will it be my time" going on here lovely...just so happy for you....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Linny

Yaz...mine used to return to normal pretty quickly after ov so quite thin :D


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> Hey guys sorry about the delay!! We got a new couch today so we had to go get it out of town!
> 
> So things went really good at the scan! We saw the heartbeat and my heart sunk. Its crazy to think there is a little being's heart beating in me! Just so awesome :cloud9: Here is a link to the video...its on my youtube site...
> 
> The dr did move my due date and said im only 6 weeks 4 days! So either little bub is taken its time growen or I didn't OV the right day...which I dont think could happen...due to temp changes....but who know i guess
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeerkGtSJdY

That is a lovely strong heart beat:happydance: how far off is your new due date, are they going to do a repeat scan in a weeks time. Im wondering is bub just small and perfect and by 12 weeks will have caught up in size. :happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

Linny said:


> Welshie... can't wait to see your :bfp: posted here too. Soy I'm praying is just what your ovaries need :hugs:

Do you know hun....I shall probably end up fainting with :shock::haha: Feeling really excited about this cycle thou....if it was all down to PMA...What can I say:winkwink::lol:

Hi Yazzy...Never....& Celtic:hugs: Hope you're all ok:hugs:


----------



## Linny

When i see your :bfp: i'l be like.....:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::wine::beer:

COME ON SOY!!!!!!! WORK YOUR MAGIC!!!!

:hi: celtic....blooming heck 17weeks already!!


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:.....Linny....have I ever told you...you're crazy!.....and I love you:rofl::hugs::kiss:


----------



## SBB

To be fair welshie when you, kell or never post your bfps I'll probably wet myself!!!! :yipee: I can't wait!! 

I'm very excited for everyones bfps but there's only so many times I'm prepared to wet myself!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## Lucy1973

Congrats Char! :happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee:

TNT, great news on the scan, you are so lucky to get a video..I didn't even get a picture! When is your next scan? :hugs:

Hi everyone else! :hi:

Linny hope your pain subsides soon, or is it something that will carry on? :shrug:
:dust: for more BFP's soon


----------



## Delilahsown

:yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin:

CONGRATS CHAR!!!!


----------



## Linny

ha ha yeh actually Welshie can you, kel and never all get your :bfp: the same time so if there's any wetting ourselves to be done its all in one go :yipee: :yipee:

Lucy..thank you hun! I hope it will just pass cos its really quite painful, never expected it to feel like this :(


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl: I shall speak with Never and Kel....we shall see what we can do!:winkwink:
Failing that I'll have to grab your addresses and send you both incontinant sheets to put underneath your chairs:winkwink::rofl::rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

Hi Delia and Lucy...hope you're both ok:hugs:

Well I've just been and had my date with the vampires...booked an appointment for next tues to get the results and chase the gyne referal....and another date with the blood suckers on the 2nd Nov for my cd21 (7dpo) progesterone check...:thumbup:


----------



## yazzy

Yes Char we are all happy for you....and we will all be sooo excited and happy for everyone who lets us know they got their BFP.

Thanks for the answers ladies (about the cm) still very watery and abit stretchy so more bd'ing to be done. Am trying every other day and will continue for as long as poss...haven't really told the OH that its important to BD this week and i'm determined not to obsess over it...my attitude this month is if it's meant to be, it will be.


----------



## WelshRose

Aww goodluck Yazzy....I so admire that attitude....that's what I'm usually like:dohh::winkwink::rofl:.....Wish I could be:lol:

:hugs::dust::dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Morning everyone :hi:


this is gonna be short and sweet as today is truly NOT a good day for me... 1 year ago today I started to loose my 1st lil bean.. :cry: but confirmed on 10/13/2009 :cry:

anyhoo.... 
Char congrats I am very happy for you
TnT- glad everything went well and you saw the heartbeat
Yazzy- spiff it up in the bedroom girl and get that :bfp: hell everyone else is.. :rofl: you're next 
Delia- hun sorry to hear the news- you are in my thoughts :hugs:
Welshie- fingers sooo crossed the soy helps out for you.. 
:hi: to Suz- Linny- Dandy- Celtic- Spark- Never- Lucy- Whit- TTC- AJ

ok back to work have a great day ladies


----------



## SBB

:hugs: kell :( 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Big :hugs: Kel...You know I'm thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs::hugs:

KELSTER, Hope your OK chicken :hugs::hugs: Lots of love to you and Jeff :hugs::hugs::hugs:

CHAR, Glad you had a lovely holiday. Oh my word i check a few more pages and what do i see

OMG CONGRATULATIONS  Whoo hoo a :bfp:

DELILIAH, I'm sorry to hear your news :hugs::hugs: Lots of love :hugs:

WELSHIE, aww I'm so sorry to hear your news. How very sad :cry::cry: lots of :hugs::hugs:

LINNY, Oh this definitely sounds like round ligament pain. Jolts me awake every night. Sometimes i cant even move until it has passed and i get stuck in what ever position I'm in. I shout " roll me over jack " :dohh: Hope your feeling OK :hugs::hugs:

SBB LOL, the sneezing oh my. It brings tears to your eyes doesn't it. In fact it bring awful swear words to your mouth as well :rofl: How are you and little jesus coming along ? :hugs::hugs: Have you done anymore butterfly pictures ? :hugs::hugs: 

Hello to all the other maca ladies :hugs::hugs: Hope your enjoying your day :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

OMG SBB I have just noticed you are nearly 30 weeks. How did that happen :dohh: These weeks are flying by xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Sparkle...You ok sweets?


----------



## xcharx

Kel - big :hugs: for you :( xx 

you girls are one in a million! X


----------



## sparkle05

WelshRose said:


> Hiya Sparkle...You ok sweets?

Hi welshie, I'm fine thanks. I have the little lady home again from school. She has a n ear infection. This is the 3rd week running she has had to have days off through illness. You can tell the colder weather is coming. Her ears are always something that she suffers with :growlmad:
Baby sparkle is doing good. I thought she was trying to escape last night. The movements are so strong now she kept me awake for about an hour :dohh: she seems to be very comfortable bouncing around on my bladder. I have upped the pelvic floors lol.

How about you ? Are you still doing the slimming world ? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww bless her hun...There's nothing worse than earache....poor poppet:hugs:

:lol: at Baby Sparkle:hugs: I'm glad you're sailing thru now hun:hugs:

As for me....no I haven't been to the meeting for a month....I haven't put anything back on thou which I'm really pleased about. From past experience I can be the best ever with regards to diet and exercise but when I've hit an anovulatory patch...it feels like not even an ounce comes off:dohh: I'm going to stick with the diet and doing some exercise but at home hun I think...until I know these wonky cycles are back on track...seems pointless wasting the money really.
Have just been into the pregnancy announcement section and there's another one in there crediting soy....fingers crossed early november could be a good time to test:winkwink:


----------



## SBB

sparkle05 said:


> SBB LOL, the sneezing oh my. It brings tears to your eyes doesn't it. In fact it bring awful swear words to your mouth as well :rofl: How are you and little jesus coming along ? :hugs::hugs: Have you done anymore butterfly pictures ? :hugs::hugs:

Yes it certainly brings a tear to the eye! It's hilarious when I sneeze, it's kind of A-choo-OOOOOWWWWWWW screaming!!! 

I haven't been on for ages so not sure if I said congrats on baby girl sparkle! Your instinct was right :happydance: 

Yep just done this one for someone on here although it's not framed yet 
https://i55.tinypic.com/1zz437r.jpg

These are the ones that I made for Baby Loss week - Ebay links to the auctions 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...649507&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_772wt_1141
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...650991&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_772wt_1141

Just going to do another one for someone on here, but with animals not butterflies! 

x x x


----------



## yazzy

Kel....sending big hugs your way hun, we're all here for you.

And ha ha yes i'll go get my man later!


----------



## sparkle05

Ooh welshie, wow November the 5th me and DH will off been together 8 years that day lol. It has to be a :bfp:

When i went back to slimming world i joined on line and ordered the books. Then when the 3 months were up i just carried on on my own. Less pressure that way. Well done for keeping it off :happydance::happydance:

Good luck with the soy :hugs: I have no clue what it is lol. Is it a little like the maca or something totally different ?


----------



## sparkle05

Lovely peices sbb.

I hope you don't mind me asking but if you have any time left and could squash another one out for me i would be very grateful. I really like the butterfly ones. Is it possible to have the underneath of the butterflies all pink lol. I would have a go myself but it wouldn't be fit for the wall after. Maybe the wall of the rabbit cage but not for baby sparkles nursery :rofl:

If this is possible please PM me with your price. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Morning ladies!

:happydance:CONGRATS CHAR!!!! :happydance:

I knew this was it for you!

Gotta go update the bfp sheet.


----------



## AJThomas

1. Marissa_E - :bfp:
2. Kelster :angel:
3. SBB - :bfp:
4. HollyBush75 :angel:
5. Mamaxm - :bfp:
6. Sparkle05 - :bfp:
7. Linny - :bfp:
8. Mandy121 - :bfp:
9. CandyApple19 :angel: then :bfp:
10. Whitbit :angel:
11. Honey08 :angel:
12. CelticNiamh - :bfp:
13. Wispyshadow - :bfp:
14. Lucy1973 - :bfp:
15. TickTock - :bfp:
16. TntArs06 - :angel:
17. Chili - :bfp:
18. Delilahsown :angel:
19. xCharx :bfp:
20. WelshRose
21. AJThomas
22. ttcbaby117
23. Dandybrush
24. Nevertogether
25. Lindseyanne
26. Yazzy
27. pinkylisa :bfp:

27 members, 14 beans and 7 angels


----------



## ice88

hi..
i taken maca on april-june. 
my last menstruation on 12 august. but until now i don't get menstruation.
i did pregnacytest(testpack) but the result is BFN.
i don't know what happen to me.
im a pregnannt or not.


----------



## AJThomas

I love how the bottom section of the list is lighting up!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Linny said:


> When i see your :bfp: i'l be like.....:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::wine::beer:
> 
> COME ON SOY!!!!!!! WORK YOUR MAGIC!!!!
> 
> :hi: celtic....blooming heck 17weeks already!!

 I know the weeks seem to be moving fairly fast now, baby moved up and is hidden behind my fat stores so feeling less movement boo hoo :cry: having a fizzy drink in the hope I get some nice kicks



SBB said:


> To be fair welshie when you, kell or never post your bfps I'll probably wet myself!!!! :yipee: I can't wait!!
> 
> I'm very excited for everyones bfps but there's only so many times I'm prepared to wet myself!! :rofl:
> 
> X x x

Me to :happydance:

Kel huge hugs :hugs:

Deliha so sorry to read your update :hugs:


----------



## SBB

sparkle05 said:


> OMG SBB I have just noticed you are nearly 30 weeks. How did that happen :dohh: These weeks are flying by xxx

I know - I can't believe how far along everyone is! Seems like the BFPs were only yesterday!! 

Eek I've got less than 11 weeks to go!!!!!!!! Starting to get a little nervous :) 

I would love to make you a butterfly pic, I will PM you shortly... 

x x x


----------



## yazzy

AJ - yes the bottom of the list is starting to light up now....come on girls lets finish the list off!


----------



## TntArs06

OMG YEAYAYAYA Char Congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Kel- Big :hugs: hunni! Im sorry! 

Celtic- I have another scan next monday with a bigger better machine. They dated me for June 1st next year. So it would put me 2 weeks off. Which to me confuses me sense we all temp and "know" when we OV....:dohh: who knows...how are you feeling?

SBB- I still love those butterflys! You are very talented. I love it.

Yazzy- My CM changed to creamy if I had anything at all. 

Welshie- Your sad news bout made me cry. Im sorry. That is just too hard to tell all the young ones.


----------



## WelshRose

Thankfully they haven't said anything hun...I'm really grateful. Callum is pretty sensitive and you never know quite how they're gonna hang onto things. I don't think I'm going to say anything either unless he brings it up....brings tears too my eyes just thinking about having that conversation. 

Hun...where's your chart link?? is there anyway from your temps that it could of happened 5 or so days later???:hugs:
So glad to hear lil Shrimpie is ok thou:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

hi ya just checking in once again :) 

my day is actually going OK better then I thought.. I had my good ole cry with Jeff last night

Thanks for all the nice comments ladies.... :hugs: much apprecaite

hey AJ-- why you doubling your work with the list?? :rofl: Welshie already has all that info on the front page ... 

TnT- so a June babe now huh??? I think things can change and I bet they change your due date again

Suz---- dang is does seem like only YESTERDAY you got that beautiful :bfp:

Spark- ohh I hope your lil one feels better

ok back to work... CRAP


----------



## AJThomas

^Hi Kel! Its not any work really, i just copy and paste it, Welshie's list only has the bfps and AFs for each month but i wanted to see what our overall stats were thats why i'm keeping track. I use Welshie's list to see the monthly stats tho.


----------



## WelshRose

kelster823 said:


> TnT- so a June babe now huh??? I think things can change and I bet they change your due date again

Just wanted to add TNT hun....Kel is of course completely right and not only will they probably change dates again....but these babies come when they are ready...be it early....late .....or on time:dohh:.....The most important thing you have on video...a strong lil shrimpie heartbeat...better than any date I reckon:hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

SBB said:


> To be fair welshie when you, kell or never post your bfps I'll probably wet myself!!!! :yipee: I can't wait!!
> 
> I'm very excited for everyones bfps but there's only so many times I'm prepared to wet myself!! :rofl:
> 
> X x x

:rofl: ohhhh SBB how i do love you!!


----------



## nevertogether

AJ - just an update candyapple19 is a :bfp: again, not an angel anymore even though technically she has an angel too :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies!

Geez I seriously cant keep up with you all! i have been trying to catch up with my work load also since being away!

kel - huge hug hun! I was in your neck of the woods over teh weekend. We hit the borgota a couple of times, went to wildwood on that huge ferris wheel, and had munchies at the lobster house in cape may! How gorgeous cape may is!

SBB - wow 30 week! I am loving it!

Delia - hugs hun! You are being so strong, it is truly admirable!

tnt- yeah on seeing the heart beat!

hi never, sparkle, welshie, celtic, and all the others that I am forgetting!

Linny - I started using my cbfm as the instructions said, on the next day after yoru period starts. It says I am on cd2 when i should be on cd3.....I guess this is from starting it the day after....should I adjust it or is it ok like that?


----------



## WelshRose

That's fab news isn't it Never?!....I discovered that a few days ago and added her to the front page....always on the look out:winkwink::lol: 

I have promised our darling SBB and Linny I will get them incontinence sheets to put under their chairs if you, Kell and I can't co-ordinate our bfps....:winkwink::rofl:
When you expecting the :witch: sweets?
How's your day been hun?:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya TTC:wave::hugs:

About the cbfm hun....if you hold down the m button at a time when you want to test...it will move thru 1-5 just let go on 4 tomorrow hun...I would:thumbup: Nice to have another cbfm user amongst us....mine I think is on a mission to bankrupt with all the tests....maybe soy will put a stop to it's tricks:winkwink::rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: okay, if we can make it happen i will most definitely jump on the bandwagon!

my day has been okay. i'm very tired today. AF is due on the 22nd, if i ovulated on CD16, but since i missed CD18 temps i can't really narrow down if O was CD16,17, 18. so, the latest i will expect it is 25th. both days DH will be here, lol. go figure! not sure when our next shot will be so playing it by ear the last day we can :sex: is 29th. just hoping and praying we can do something this year!


----------



## WelshRose

I've just had a peek at your chart sweets....I think I'm gonna plump for cd17:thumbup:
So when do you see Chris and for how long for? Don't you have time booked in November???? I so hope you get another shot babes:hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

WelshRose said:


> Thankfully they haven't said anything hun...I'm really grateful. Callum is pretty sensitive and you never know quite how they're gonna hang onto things. I don't think I'm going to say anything either unless he brings it up....brings tears too my eyes just thinking about having that conversation.
> 
> Hun...where's your chart link?? is there anyway from your temps that it could of happened 5 or so days later???:hugs:
> So glad to hear lil Shrimpie is ok thou:hugs:

Heres the link:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e3eae

I looked at when we inseminated and and my temps and it just doesn't make sense to be two weeks off! :haha: I dont see the swimmers liven that long in me! Unless that pre-seed REALLY works that long!! :haha: So who knows...but little bub is probably just taking time to develop...OH says that girls are sometimes slow to develop....who knows.


----------



## nevertogether

yes, we will be together 23 november - 6 december as well welshie.


----------



## SBB

TNT it could be that the swimmers stayed around a while, you may have ov'd a little later and implanted late... I wouldn't worry I'm sure bubs will catch up in no time and twill change your dates... They usually do. There's no hard and fast rule about how quick bubs should grow... It's all about averages and obviously some people have to be higher and lower to make the average :) 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

well if i plug in 97.18 to my chart on CD18 it makes my ovulation day CD16. if i make it 97.60 on CD18 then it makes it CD17 ovulation so i guess it's really up in the air.


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> TNT it could be that the swimmers stayed around a while, you may have ov'd a little later and implanted late... I wouldn't worry I'm sure bubs will catch up in no time and twill change your dates... They usually do. There's no hard and fast rule about how quick bubs should grow... It's all about averages and obviously some people have to be higher and lower to make the average :)
> 
> X x x

Ya you guys are probably right! Im just happy to see a heartbeat. Its the reassurance Ineeded. Ever sense my dr told me at my first scan that women with endometriosis have a higher rate of etopic, ive been freaken out. Specially when they couldn't find bub last time at first. I cant stand endo anyways and being preg makes it scary. I just wanna be in 2nd tri so some of the worry can go away.:dohh:


----------



## Linny

Awwwww kel :hugs::hugs: I'm thinking of you :hugs::hugs:

TTC...I would change the date tomorrow as Welshie says. I was always lucky and had the spotting before AF so always kinda knew when to start it. Ooooh exciting isn't it :D


----------



## AJThomas

I am loving our averages ladies! Makes me feel like my turn MUST be coming. 15 sticky beans and 12 members to go, so we've had more positives than negatives. If we include the angels its even better averages.


----------



## dandybrush

wow you guys were busy last night :coffee:

morning girlies


----------



## dandybrush

OMG char :hugs: :happydance: thats sooo exciting, fxed for a sticky for you :dust: 

linny hope that pain has gone now :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

kel :hugs: thinking of you guys :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

well girlies, i am stuck on about the 3kg lost, i havent been exercising enough i hope im not putting it bak on :dohh: better get serious, i want another short cycle...am getting nervous about seeing the gyn on sat :argh:


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Dandy!:wave:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning AJ :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Linny and TTC when the hell did you guys pop on... I totally missed your posts...

thanks guys truly thanks... :hugs: 

Hi Dandy dooooooooooooooo.. I always catch myself saying that out loud.. :rofl:



> am getting nervous about seeing the gyn on sat

you'll be FINE... can't wait to hear you say after the visit.. wow that wasn't bad after all LOL


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: kel your funny, i hope i can say that :argh: 

well OH and i have decided that if we are not pg by xmas that we will look at buying a pup, and maybe stop ttc so hard


----------



## kelster823

well what ever you and OH decide I will stick right by your decision as long as you don't leave us OK??????????? promise


----------



## dandybrush

i wont leave, you guys, but i just might not be ttc so hard/desperately :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

really really hoping for a xmas bfp though :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> really really hoping for a xmas bfp though :thumbup:

I hope you do to sweetie.. I hope you do too......



> but i just might not be ttc so hard/desperately

pretty much what I am doing now.....


----------



## dandybrush

i think thats the way to go, and i think having something else to concentrate on may be what i need, though i love my pup now, i still worry about how things will change with a new pup :dohh: i still cant tell if i really want another dog or not but i need something to take my mind off TTC

really hoping the relaxed approach works for you kel :hugs: its about time for you i say


----------



## kelster823

A new pup will DEF keep ya busy.. LOL my best friend has a 7 month old Seeing Eye Dog- Shepherd- Yuri is his name... they only have him for 18 months.. HOWEVER, that dog keeps her VERY BUZY!!! in fact so busy that today she had him back at the vets.. he decided to eat rat poison.. yep not much but enough they made him throw up at the Vets....and on Saturday he got a remote in his cage and while they were gone decide to eat it and chew on the batteries... 



> its about time for you i say

:rofl: LONG OVER DUE VERY LONG OVER DUE


----------



## dandybrush

omg what a naughty puppy :haha: 

yes im still training my 2 yr old dog now, so i'll be training 2 at the same time eek, very busy indeed


----------



## AJThomas

i agree Kel, seriously u need to get ur beanie like last month, loooong overdue, you're in my thoughts for sure.


----------



## nevertogether

morning ladies!


----------



## Whitbit22

So I am taking a much needed few days off from Bnb. Getting really emotional lately, you know how I get-hanging around like a dark cloud. This thread is full of PMA, so hopefully you all can help me pump it back into me when I get back. I'm normally only really in a good mood around O time- not good, I know but I am working on it. 

Love u ladies! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Had a bit of brown spotting this evening while showering and checking my CP so either AF is starting earlly or something is up, not really getting my hopes up yet just waiting to see what it is. Fx'd!

Oh ya and my boobs are crazy tender still, cervix was a lil tender when i checked too........


----------



## nevertogether

whit - we are here for your and will offer you as much PMA as you need when you get back honey. until then, i will stalk you on facebook! :haha:

aj - i hope this is a great sign for you honey! yay! FX'ed. you waiting til AF is late to test?

AFM nothing new. i know i'm not preggo, but it's nice to see my after O symptoms so i can differentiate them from when i'm actually trying. apparently i get sharp pains after O normally, as i have been getting them recently. also, found out today that my husband's "baby's momma" just got her fourth DWI. a friend of ours back home told us and this is good news because this might give him enough to file for custody or joint custody! which will be amazing, because that means she can come visit me in germany. it will help A LOT! sad that it has come to this, but like they always say, they give these sweet babies to a lot of the undeserving. hoping this will help us out in the long run, because that little girl deserves the best!


----------



## xcharx

Kel - I think a rest from Ttc will work! Most ppl say it does :) it better do hun coz you deserve it soo much x

dandy - Aww good luck for sat :) fxd for You darling :) member - dont let them fob you off! Its important to you! 
whit - big :hugs: come back when your ready :) x
aj - I had a lil spotting the day before my period was due... Then I started to get period cramps 10days ago (they still come on and off) and then about a week ago my boobs and nipples were really sore soo hopefully its a sign :) x


----------



## xcharx

Never - hi :hi: I hope dh gets it all sorted out! How are you? X


----------



## Wispyshadow

Never: Wow, 4 dwi's that is crazy. I hope you guys are able to get custody of her. Every child deserves a good stable home. I'll be praying for you guys and this situation.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are you all? have snuck on while ben has a showe soooo cold over here! i had a good rise in temp today but dont want to get my hopes up yet as my temps are all over the place due to lack of sleep etc my cbfm stick is defo gearing up for ov tho the best stikc ive had YET


----------



## Delilahsown

Whitbit22 said:


> So I am taking a much needed few days off from Bnb. Getting really emotional lately, you know how I get-hanging around like a dark cloud. This thread is full of PMA, so hopefully you all can help me pump it back into me when I get back. I'm normally only really in a good mood around O time- not good, I know but I am working on it.
> 
> Love u ladies! :hugs: :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Never i'm still waiting, really dont feel like poas yet so let's see if the spotting gets heavier or not, i am having some AF type cramps right now but that could mean anything so still have to just wait and see. The only thing out of the ordinary for me is the tender cervix, i dont recall ever having that happen before but one way or another we'll know in a week or less!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ok welshie....testing date is November 10th.

Dandy - Oh hun I understand about needing the break...this time off I have had b/c of the surgery really helped me emotionally....though it was hard to wait at the same time. I am a bit apprehensive right now about ttc again because I am afraid of further disappointment...but then DH keeps reminding me that you cant live your life afraid of dissappointment ya know!

Kel and Whit - huge hugs to you both....this rollercoaster is really difficult and i hope we are all bump buddies soon!

never - that is bad news but good news about the baby momma....I hope you guys get some sort of custody.

AJ - those symptoms sound like Implantation...and that temp dip a couple of days ago also looks good.

morning to all you other wonderful ladies!


----------



## dandybrush

ttc your OH sounds very smart :hugs: thanx girlie

morning everyone else :wave: you lot were very quite tonight

AJ fxed this is it for you, its sounding very promising :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

af shluld b here on the 19th or before so i'm hoding out to test on the 20th and surprise DH on the 21st for his birthday. i havent told him any of my symptoms just in case.


----------



## xcharx

Ladies where you hiding tonight :(


----------



## dandybrush

AJ that would be a great bday present for you OH :hugs:

:wave: hey xcharx


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

Just a quick hello. I will check back through the thread later. I'm off to work today :growlmad:

Hope you are all ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Morning everyone hope you're all ok!!!


----------



## xcharx

morning laides :hi:

Hope Your all ok :)
x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave:

im ok :thumbup: getting nervous about gyn appy on sat though :dohh:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - youll be fine :) is your partner going with you? X


----------



## dandybrush

yep OH is coming :) least ill have support, hope it wont be too embarrasing :blush:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - glad hes going with you! I dont think shell ask you to do anything embarassing, but it is quite awkward to talk about tho! Jus try to be confident :) x


----------



## yazzy

You'll be fine Dandy, they'll just want some background info and what your cycles are like. Depending on age I know in the UK they want you to try for a year then you go back and from my experience sent me away with clomid...although they are doing a couple tests before I use it. Just think you are closer to getting the BFP!!

AFM....i'm on my 3rd day of ewcm mixed with tonnes of watery stuff...never been quite so much as this! Have no idea if i've ovulated yet but CP is really, really high today so maybe soon. Must get OH tonight hee hee because we won't have chance tomorrow...getting my 9 month old nephew dropped off at 6.30am and OH is out with the boys tomorrow night.


----------



## kelster823

:hi: stopping in real qucik to say chello....


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies :wave: 

Kell how you doing? Been thinking of you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey girlies :wave: 

Just thought I'd post another pic I did for someone on here :D I am really pleased with it! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/JungleAnimals2.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/JungleAnimals6.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/JungleAnimals8.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/JungleAnimals3.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/JungleAnimals5.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/JungleAnimals7.jpg

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

SBB - those are super awesome!


----------



## SBB

Thanks hun! How are you? When is DH visit? soon!! 

x x x


----------



## nevertogether

i'm good :) yes, very soon, like next friday soon! :yipee:


----------



## SBB

Yipee :yipee: that's so cool!! Bet you can't wait. And no TTC pressure.. I know you'd probably like to be able to try, but it will be nice to see him and not even think about it. 

Maybe store some of his :spermy: in the freezer for after he's gone :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - thats amazing! What a talent ;) 

never - Aww luvly :) how longs he visiting for? X


----------



## nevertogether

sbb - yes we are going to make the time together the best even though it won't be a shot for us!

char - he will be here for the weekend 22-25 then he has a class that is about 3 hours from here. i will see him again the 29 and he is supposed to fly out that day too, but it might not be possible. if it's not possible (FX'ed) i will see him 30, 31, 1, and 2 in addition! 

so we MIGHT have a shot but really not trying to count on it. my doctor's appointment is next tuesday so i'm looking forward to that. lots to look forward to. REALLY REALLY hoping that i see an AJ :bfp: in the days come. looking good for sure! as for everything else, just hoping kel, welshie, TTC, and i get our :bfp:'s soon and last but not least hoping all my preggo girls are doing well! can you tell i'm super excited for DH! :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

awesome art work SBB! When I am decorating my nursery I will be calling upon you!

never - great you will be seeing him so soon! I know you must be excited.

kel - you ok hun?

everyone else! Hi from me!


----------



## kelster823

Hey Suz- doing good, getting ready to buy a new SUV this weekend.. YAY ...other then that nothing really same shit different day

that is AMAZING........................... absolutely beautiful

Never-- Oct 22nd will be here sooner then you know it.... yippie

:hi: Char how ya feeling

TTC--- hi ya sweetie, yep I am fine... :) perfectly fine.......... :) you and Brad all excited about doing the baby dance :winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

i hate not being able to stalk your chart :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls :hugs:

sbb - that work you did is amazing, it looks super cool :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> i hate not being able to stalk your chart :cry:

sorry hun, but there really isn't anything to see anymore.. and well it keeps me sane.. LOL

so nice not doing all this stuff anymore- really it is......... 

I'll let ya know if something goes down :rofl: but for now no more FF

Hey Dandy Doooo :hi:


----------



## SBB

Never that sounds like you get to spend a bit of time together and an added bonus if you do get to try! 

TTC it's great to see a ticker back for you :D 

Cool about the SUV Kell :) Danny got a new car the other day.. It's cool. So has AF got you? I know you're taking a break but I miss stalking! 

Hey Dandy :wave: good luck for your appointment :D honestly don't be scared it won't be bad at all - it's exciting! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

> Danny got a new car the other day.. It's cool. So has AF got you? I know you're taking a break but I miss stalking!

oohh what kind???? 

I will be looking at the Jeep Liberty Sport first... Jeff doesn't want me to get it but that is the car I have always wanted.. I may not like it when I drive it so who knows.. but def sticking with a small SUV....
https://images.carthink.net/400/JEEP/LIBERTY/2010/5OD.jpg

ummmmmmmmmmm nope nadda nothing.........CD43 with no O at all........FF took it away from me the other day


----------



## SBB

Oh no Kell... Have you tested? Will you be getting more help from fertility specialist? 

That car looks cool - bet it's no friend to the environment though :haha: 

Danny got a Vauxhall astra 2 door sportyish thing - not that exciting but it's really nice, practical and good on fuel.... So he's happy! 

x x x


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, made 2 posts and darn phone deleted them so i swore i wouldnt try again till i got in front of my lappy so here i am at last!

Had an impromptu sleepover at my MIL's house last night so no temp this morning as i didn't have my thermometer, my nipples are terribly sore though, i cant touch them at all or let the water hit them when i bathe. MAYBE if i have a nice temp tomorrow i'll cave and test, MAYBE, we'll see.

Btw, SBB your pic is AAAAWESOMEEEEE!!! I need to find some way to get one from you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel that car is awesome...Brads dad just bought the Audi Q7.....great car! well we are doing lots of bding but nothing is happening on my end yet...LOL....to early! good for you for taking a break, I am sure you needed it. I know I did and am still apprehensive about starting to try again. I am not taking my temp this month but I am trying out the CBFM. We will see how that works out!

SBB - yep ticker is up but no temps to stalk....LOL....My cycle has been about 31 days since my surgery so I will stick to that and test after I am late. I am trying so hard not to get obssessed but it is hard.

Dandy - fxed that your appt goes smoothly, I am sure it will!


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Oh no Kell... Have you tested? Will you be getting more help from fertility specialist?
> 
> That car looks cool - bet it's no friend to the environment though :haha:
> 
> Danny got a Vauxhall astra 2 door sportyish thing - not that exciting but it's really nice, practical and good on fuel.... So he's happy!
> 
> x x x

yep but nothing.. I have my referral but probably not gonna go, least not for a while, if ever.... 

a two door sports car with a baby on the way?????? that doesn't sound practical :rofl:

it is cool BUT ya gotta have some kind of BIG MACHINE around here- everything is so close and NJ drivers are CRAZY.. if I had what Danny got OH LORD I'd be in a heep of crap :rofl:


----------



## SBB

TTC as long as I can see what day you're on that'll do for now! But after you've ov'd I'll be whinging at you for not temping :haha: 

AJ sounds promising! Fingers crossed :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> yep but nothing.. I have my referral but probably not gonna go, least not for a while, if ever....
> 
> a two door sports car with a baby on the way?????? that doesn't sound practical :rofl:
> 
> it is cool BUT ya gotta have some kind of BIG MACHINE around here- everything is so close and NJ drivers are CRAZY.. if I had what Danny got OH LORD I'd be in a heep of crap :rofl:

Well it's up to you hun, just make sure you do what makes you happy... It may be worth just going and seeing what they have to say - so you can make a decision with all the information... 

It's not a sports car.... He used to have an Audi TT and that had almost no back seats - this has got proper seats but just 2 doors... It's not the _most_ practical but we have a big practical car too.. so it's cool :D 

x x x


----------



## AJThomas

Yeah Kel i agree, maybe you should hear what htey say, but no pressure, i understand your not wanting to go that route.


----------



## kelster823

> It's not a sports car

oh :dohh: I looked at a photo of it and it looked like one.. woops sorry :wacko:


----------



## AJThomas

Well i had a little more spotting when i did my cervical check while showering so as of right now i'm assuming AF is on her way, 3 days early but maybe i'll just spot till then, i know it might not be the witch but let's assume it is for now.

On with the health and exercise!


----------



## SBB

Hope not hun, hope it's IB! I had spotting for at least 5 days, although I am 'a spotter'!! Fingers crossed it's a good sign... 

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

Hello there my maca friends!

well, got my betas back from yesterday- 332, so down from 1184 on monday. i'm still sad but also relieved as now I know baby wasn't swimming in my tubes. Just looking forward to moving on. My new GYN has decided to start all over with me and do a full work up when I return for my follow up. Nate and I have a vacay coming up next month...going to San Diego for 11 days, so a very much needed break for us both- physically and mentally. We will probably jump back on the train after the new year.


SBB - that piece is adorable! When the time comes- I'll be hitting you up for one =)

Hoping to see more BFP's soon!!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all you gals!


----------



## dandybrush

girls im a bit upset, i thought my OH was coming in to my appy tomorrow with the gyn, he now said he will drive me in and wait outside :( what do your men do when you go see a gyn? do they come into the appointment with you? and see the exams and whatever else? or wait outside, im getting more and more nervous now :cry:


----------



## SBB

Delia I'm so glad to know it's not ectopic... I hope you and Nate can chill on your vacay and hopefully your new gyn can get you good and pregnant after that! 

Big :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Dandy why does he want to wait outside? My OH would come in, then *if* they want to do any sort of foofy exam, he'd go and sit in the waiting room... Tell him you'd like his support and not to be such a wimp! He should hear what they have to say. 

But quite honestly if he doesn't it's no big deal. I think you're building this up into something it's not. It will most likely just be a chat to begin with and not scary at all... Try and relax about it, they will be trying to help you, not scare you :D 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

his opinion is its girls stuff, he said if i was seeing a fertility specialist that would be different :shrug: he said if he was going to talk about his men stuff he wouldnt take me :( 

so is it ok to go in by myself? i assumed it was a couples activity, if he was there, would the gyn talk to him? i suppose i'll be more comfortable talking about my cycles without him in the room :shrug: 

:cry: i just thought he was coming in :(


----------



## yazzy

Hey Dandy, try not to be nervous. I went to my appointments by myself and left OH at work but thats just because I preferred it that way. He didn't need to be there anyway so find it easier by myself. You'll be fine hun.

Another TMI question for my girls................how long are OH swimmers likely to survive??? I am worried we haven't bd enough...got him Wed am but I fell asleep last night and this morning i've been looking after my nephew so I will hopefully get chance tonight. So are they likely to last anymore than 48 hours??? If not I may have blown my chance this month :-(


----------



## SBB

Yazzy some people say 5 days but some say 3 is more realistic... Sounds fine, 2 days before ov is the optimum time to :sex: for everything to get where it needs to be! 

Dandy I imagine most people go on their own. Quite honestly when I've taken OH he just sits there, they don't talk to him he just listens, so it is a bit pointless! It's just of you feel you need him for support I guess. You could ask them about testing his sperm while you're in there and see when they do that. Maybe he could just wait in the waiting room as opposed to the car? 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps:wave:

Yazzy....They can last upto 5days sweets:shock::thumbup: and peek in number after 4 days of abstinence....so you'll be fine:thumbup: They'll still be swimming...and accruing nicely:lol:

Hey SBB lovely....AMAZING Artwork!!!....You are one talented lady:winkwink:

Dandy...Awww big :hugs:....Please try not to worry so much! As SBB said they are there to help:hugs: I have done it both ways...DH didn't come into the early gyne visits but has been into the last few....in all honesty...I forget he's there when we get onto cycle talk:rofl:....and no she doesn't really talk a great deal to him...only when she's looking for support to get me to give up the thermometer:winkwink:....he already knows I have all the medals for that battle:winkwink: Just jot down any questions that you have so you don't forget when you're in there and you'll be fine:hugs:....Promise:hugs:

Delia....I'm so sorry sweetheart...:hugs: It is good thou that they have ruled out an ectopic:hugs: A vacay...chilled christmas....and then....I know it's gotta happen for you...you really deserve it babe:hugs:

Hey to everyone else....Hope you're all ok:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## SBB

Are you all done with your soy welshie? Looking forward to seeing what happens with your cycle now! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Yup!...All done and dusted:thumbup:
Kel found some interesting info on vitamin d deficiency causing anovulation...so hoping that the calcium and vitamin d tablet will be helping. 
Also found out that...&#8220;In a study of women who were having ovulation problems, 40% became fertile after supplementing with iron.&#8221; 
I had my bloods done on tuesday and in under 24hrs my GP was ringing me to say that he's done a prescription and could I give him a ring to discuss the results...usually this takes a week:dohh: I have my suspicions that my ferritin levels are very low again....and the prescription is going to be for some iron...of which I'm going to be a good girl and take this time unlike last time:dohh::lol: 
Feeling all positve at the mo...if not this cycle then next...:winkwink:....which interestingly after all my wonkiness looks as thou it could start 2yrs exactly to the day that Lil Bean's cycle started:shock::dohh::lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies how are you all? look like im gonna have another dodgy cycle temps all over the place n keep getting hight on my cbfm but no peak


----------



## SBB

Get that iron down your neck welshie!! I'm hoping it will def be this or next month for you! 

Eeek 30 weeks tomorrow I've only got 10 weeks left!!!!! Scared!!!!! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

ok thanx guys he will be in the waiting room for me waiting :) your prob right, i will prob talk easier without him there


----------



## dandybrush

OMG SBB 10 weeks!! wow, you must be huge!! :rofl:


----------



## SBB

dandybrush said:


> OMG SBB 10 weeks!! wow, you must be huge!! :rofl:

:rofl: actually I'm not really!! I'll post a piccy soon but I think I'm still quite small! I've put on 17lbs I'm not sure where it is though! 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

morning laides :hi:

dandy - my partner never came with me to see my doc...im going docs 2day aswell to get everything confirmed && to be honest i dont want him with me LOl maybe im jus a b*tch ;)

sbb - wow them 10weeks are going to flllyyyy by :) ill be thinking of you xmas day if baby hasnt appeared yet hehe

delila - big :hugs:

Hey every1 else who ive forgotten


----------



## WelshRose

SBB....You must definately post a piccie:thumbup: It's gonna fly hun....and you are going to make such a fantastic mummy:thumbup::hugs:

Dandy...glad he's going to be in the waiting room hun:hugs:

Char....Hope all goes ok later:hugs: Are those symptoms kicking in now???

Lindsey....Aww no I hope not babe....just peeked at that chart of yours....all I can recommend is making sure that you take the maca everyday...without fail:hugs:

Well AFM...my yummy GP just rung and I am quite anaemic...hadn't expected that...my red blood cells are smaller than they should be and my iron stores are only 3 when they should be between 15-150:shock:.....Welshie is definately going to play ball with the pills and get them down her neck!:rofl:


----------



## kelster823

chello....

Dandy- 1st off babe I go by myself ALL the time and I mean ALL the time.. Jeff has only been in the room with me twice.. 1st time when I found out I was PG back in April (they told me I was gonna have an ultrasound-didn't) and the 2nd time when I was MC...

have you never been for a PAP smear? hun you will be FINE I promise



Suz- 10 weeks left.. CRAP OMG that just means Xmas is that close.. :rofl: nahh just kidding.. I can remember you BEING 10 weeks.........

Delia- have a wonderful trip to Calie.... relax and enjoy- you guys soooooooo deserve it... 

Welshie-


> I am quite anaemic

..OmG.........what can they do for you? awww honey :hugs:

Yazzy- yep 5 days they can last but 3 is much more doable.... I know you have your nephew but he does sleep at some point right? :lol: hey you gotta do what ya gotta do...

Char let us know how the doc's appointment went... :) EDD please :)

Lindsey- your chart isn't all over the place.. now mine is, but your's is ok right now.....give it some time 

:hi: to everyone else that hasn't checked in yet- or I may have forgotten-


----------



## SBB

Get those pills down you welshie! Are you feeling tired? That's pretty low iron babe :hugs: 

Kell lol you'd better crack on with the Xmas shopping!! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

:shock::shock::shock:........Santa's sleigh is EMPTY......:rofl::rofl::rofl:
SBB...sorry lovely...I know you're probably itching to get to the end of those 10wks and meet lil Jesus....but OMG Welshie is having a panic and needs to apply just a lil BRAKING on those weeks flying by:dohh::winkwink::rofl:

Yeah I was just saying to Kel....I've been busy googling and for some women a ferritin level of less than 40 can lead to infertility...I could be here a wee while:dohh:


----------



## SBB

That's fine hun - I'm not ready! We still don't have lots of stuff, and have to move TWICE before then :( 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

How come twice honey????....Have I missed that in all the many posts...sorry:hugs:


----------



## SBB

No I don't think I mentioned it... Basically our buyers buyer is threatening to pull out if they don't move by 1st week November. The place we are buying may be ok with that, but the place they are buying aren't. 

Thankfully we have some friends who have a 'spare' cottage in the village, which is all furnished. So we exchange/complete on our sale, and exchange on our purchase - move there, for about 3 weeks then into our new place. 

No-one seems to give a sh*t that by then I'll be 7-8 months pregnant. But hey-ho. 

We could make our buyer short term rent instead of us, BUT we risk losing her, as not many short lets are available plus she has 2 dogs. So to keep her we will have to move twice. 

Only issue is where the hell we store a house full of furniture! But hopefully we can come up with some options for that. It shouldn't be for long. 

:shrug: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

jeepers just what you need Suz... PEOPLE I swear,,,,,

that happened when we bought our house,, they wanted to extend the sale until the end of June (they had kids in school)--- we bought the house in January and closing date was April 22nd... (great date huh- look familiar in my siggy)

anyhooo I told my lawyer I wanted a claus in the contract.. any day AFTER April 22nd they will pay us $500.00 a day in rent (my lawyer LOVED that idea and never heard of it before- hey my house my rules) ... HELL it's our house now, you have 4 kids and god only knows WHAT could happen.... the house could burn down for all I know... yep they moved out REAL quick and were PISSED at us... OH well you shouldn't of put up your house so early.... not my problem....


----------



## SBB

Lol that's a good plan Kel!! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

I'm tell ya- if you sign anything and have an actual closing date- that house,flat, cottage, or what ever ya call it there :rofl: that is yours...... you can do whatever YOU want.... they should think of the future issues....
it's not your problem- it's theirs, let THEM move twice
hee hee hee I am so mean....


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, i think my clock has reset as the spotting has becoming a light flow so seems its on to the next cycle. Sucks that my cycle was so short, wonder if it was lack of sleep that caused it? Oh well, at least the witch will be gone by DH's birthday and i can give him the second best present.:blush:


----------



## yazzy

SBB....10 weeks!!!!! I can't believe how quickly all that time has gone. Such an exciting time coming up for you.

Thanks everyone for your answers....I think we may have covered it because I 'think' I am 1dpo today yay! I checked my cm and its gone from watery and stretchy (has been like that for about 4 days) to lotiony today so I am guessing I ovulated at some point over the last 4 days. 

Kel...unfortunately my sweet little nephew has never really slept in the day, he has 20 min power naps and is then wide awake again but I haven't had him all day. Dropped him at nursery and off to pick him up in a min. But no chance to dive on OH as he's getting ready for a big fishing competition....I don't think anything would drag him away from his fishing gear lol!

Dandy....how did you appointment go?

Hi to everyone else...will be on here more later....

And thank you sooo much for answering my random questions...what would I do without you girls!


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> it's not your problem- it's theirs, let THEM move twice
> hee hee hee I am so mean....

I agree, but we would risk losing our buyer, then we would lose the house we want, then I would cry, a lot. So all in all it's not really worth it!! 

AJ I'm really sorry hun :hugs: is it def AF? 

x x x


----------



## AJThomas

^I'm assuming it is but i guess i'm not 100% sure, its more like some brown spotting right now, enough to have me wearing protection just in case. We'll see.


----------



## SBB

Just a waiting game I guess to see what it turns in to... Hopefully a bfp! Temp still up :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

I get ya SBB I get ya :hugs: 

AJ I hope this is just a mini bleed for ya

Yazzy--- well then if you are 1DPO... and you got "it" in then YIPPIE someone else to look forward to testing soon


----------



## AJThomas

I gotta say, i know financially the best time for me to be preggers would be next year but we're pretty close to it so i'm not gonna stop trying. By April we'll be almost totally debt free, cant wait!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sbb - Ok i will prepare myself for the whining...LOL....10 weeks wow!!!!!!

Dandy - My OH always comes in with mebut I think it is all on personal preference.

AJ - sorry af gotcha!

Delia - phew thank goodness it isnt ectopic! I am so sorry you are going through this.

Welshie - that is an interesting stat about the iron. I have a friend who has been trying for 2 years and she is anemic...I will have to let her know this.

Yazzy - yeah for being 1 dpo....pressure is off for a while now and you can sit and wait! I always get so stressed around ov time...questioning whether we are doing it enough and when I will ov....

never - where are you today?

well did my first test on the cbfm this morning and it came up low which I was expecting on cd6. I guess I will be testing for 10 more days or until I ov....which ever comes first. I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## kelster823

Hey TTC--- just give it some time.. you KNOW you are gonna O....

I gots a WEIRD feeling that my sister in law is PG.... she usually always email or texts me but I haven't heard from her in over a week and I know she O'd about 2 weeks ago actually Sept 29th..... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i guess she is avoiding me because she doesn't 1. want to tell via taxt or email 2. she is afraid to tell me.... 

OH HOW I HOPE SHE IS................ 

ok back to work

later


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah the cbfm tells me to start testing today because it is my first month using it. I figured it would be low today....I just hope this helps me not to obsess to much. I know the temping was really getting to me. I hope your SIL is pg also! Poor thing has been through so much! Please let us know if you hear anything...gosh I feel like I know her!


----------



## Linny

:wave: ladies :D

TTC...The CBFM helped the stressing about ovulation for me sooooo much, I liked the piece of mind it gave me. The first month i didn't get a high till CD18 but after two highs it went straight to peak CD20, seeing that little eggy made me so happy. The second month it asked for sticks much later so it does adjust to your cycles pretty quickly. Good luck with it all :hugs:

Dandy...OH has never been to any appointments with me, except my 20 week scan. He doesn't get paid if he has time off work so its easier for me to go alone or with my mum (if I'm worried!)

SBB....beautiful artwork :D 30 weeks OMG. Ive found it's flown since I stopped feeling sick at around 16 weeks. I'm nearly 25 weeks EEEEEEEEK!!!

Welshie....Gorgeous wedding pics on FB hun. And your little pickle is yum, loved the profile pic :D I'm sooo happy your feeling positive this cycle :yipee: :yipee: 

Never...:happydance: yey glad all these little DH visits are opening up for you hun :hugs:

Kel....FX'd for your SIL. Can you txt and just ask how she is and find out that way??

To the preggo's....how much do you drink a day??? I know its a weird question but I'm having a serious weeing problem and literally EVERY half an hour I'm going. Its getting kinda embarrassing at work so Ive cut down my water. Thing is I'm scared I'm now not drinking enough for her. I have a decaff coffee, 3-4 glasses of water, a juice and sometimes a glass of lemonade a day. What ya think???

:hi: everyone else


----------



## kelster823

I spoke to her.. she swears it's coming tomorrow but I asked her if her temps are still up and she said yes..... 

I just asked her to send me a link to her chart

WE WILL FIGURE IT OUT.............:rofl:


----------



## kelster823

Linny you got those swimmies for the Tail Gate party???? :rofl:


----------



## SBB

FX for her kel! 

Linny I can't believe you're 25 weeks! In answer to te drinking, I have a decaf tea some mornings, a pint of milk and at least 2 pints of water... Usually more like 3 probably ... I pee all the time, but luckily I'm home so it's not too embarrassing! Night time is hideous though, I pee 3 times while getting ready for bed, get in bed and go twice more, then at least 3 times in the night! And as soon as I get up in the morning! 

Right I'm going to make apple and blackberry crumble, from scratch, now!!!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> Right I'm going to make apple and blackberry crumble, from scratch

wanna mail some over the pond???????????


----------



## Linny

:rofl: I'm all set Kel....can't wait for the P.A.R.T.Y :haha::haha: OOh well if anyone can figure her chart then its you Kel :hugs:

SBB....OMG peeing in the night NIGHTMARE. I have a wee getting ready for bed, another at least before going to sleep. 2-3 through the night, then up at 6am when OH gets up and I'm desperate again! Phew must be normal then I guess :D YUM crumble :)


----------



## kelster823

aww looks like it going down CRAP!!! nice chart though 

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/chart.jpg

wooooooooooo hoooooooooooo Linny.... you gotta start swimming around the 10th though to get here for the 14th :rofl:


----------



## SBB

No kel it's all for me!!!! 

Chart looks good it's only a little drop... Fx for her :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Ha ha oh poooooo!! I don't think my swimmers will fit now :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> No kel it's all for me!!!!
> 
> Chart looks good it's only a little drop... Fx for her :hugs:
> 
> X x x


selfish............:rofl: hmmpfft see if I ever send you anything in the mail... LOL

yeah it is a nice looking chart- perfect to me,,, this was her first month using FF and she is glad I told her about it.... 

she is just gutted anymore- like me... she just emailed me and said

"It really is not fun anymore. I just keep thinking how happy we were when you & I were both pg. I just pray for that to happen again" :(


----------



## kelster823

Linny said:


> Ha ha oh poooooo!! I don't think my swimmers will fit now :rofl: :rofl:

how bout a tubie then???? or 

row row row your boat gently across the pond.. merrily merrily merrily


----------



## SBB

Aw I'd love it if you were both preg again :( 

I'm sure it will happen, but I know it's awful trying so hard :hugs: 

I have no idea what you two are on about with the swimmers?! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: hey ladies. fixing to hit the sack. been a very long day today. even my dog is tuckered out! hope everyone had a good day and can't wait to talk tomorrow :) :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Ahhhh maybe I could steal someones boat or inflatable :rofl: 

SBB i just invited myself to Kels party :D

Well thats me off to bed, need all my rest if ive all that stealing and rowing to do tomorrow :rofl: plus I have a bloody head cold and its annoying me so i'm hoping to sleep it off!!

Nighty night my lovelies

Oh and Kel....I hope you and SIL get preggo togther VERY soon. That would make me very happy :D


----------



## SBB

What party? Am I invited :lol: 

Night linny and never :wave: 

Mmmm my crumble was delish! 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Ya'll are so chatty everytime i'm busy, i have to just laywait Dandy and pounce on her cause our time zones seem to fit better than with the rest of you, although its nice to see you have time to chat today Kel! Seems you've been busy all week.


----------



## AJThomas

btw, i think i'm back to CD25 instead of CD1, for now anyway. So far the spotting is lighter rather than heavier so i'll record this one as spotting too and see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> OMG SBB 10 weeks!! wow, you must be huge!! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: actually I'm not really!! I'll post a piccy soon but I think I'm still quite small! I've put on 17lbs I'm not sure where it is though!
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

:haha: wheres the bump pic :gun:



SBB said:


> No I don't think I mentioned it... Basically our buyers buyer is threatening to pull out if they don't move by 1st week November. The place we are buying may be ok with that, but the place they are buying aren't.
> 
> Thankfully we have some friends who have a 'spare' cottage in the village, which is all furnished. So we exchange/complete on our sale, and exchange on our purchase - move there, for about 3 weeks then into our new place.
> 
> No-one seems to give a sh*t that by then I'll be 7-8 months pregnant. But hey-ho.
> 
> We could make our buyer short term rent instead of us, BUT we risk losing her, as not many short lets are available plus she has 2 dogs. So to keep her we will have to move twice.
> 
> Only issue is where the hell we store a house full of furniture! But hopefully we can come up with some options for that. It shouldn't be for long.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> x x x

moving twice before xmas!! thats crazy :dohh: you tell that hubby of yours to get other men to help and to make you sit down and do nothing :growlmad:



AJThomas said:


> Hi ladies, i think my clock has reset as the spotting has becoming a light flow so seems its on to the next cycle. Sucks that my cycle was so short, wonder if it was lack of sleep that caused it? Oh well, at least the witch will be gone by DH's birthday and i can give him the second best present.:blush:

:hugs: next time AJ



yazzy said:


> Dandy....how did you appointment go?
> 
> Hi to everyone else...will be on here more later....
> 
> And thank you sooo much for answering my random questions...what would I do without you girls!

...i havent been yet :shrug: :haha: its sat morning now, and my appy is in about 4 hours, will update you as soon as i get home



AJThomas said:


> I gotta say, i know financially the best time for me to be preggers would be next year but we're pretty close to it so i'm not gonna stop trying. By April we'll be almost totally debt free, cant wait!

AJ financially same for us :hugs: 1 of our cars is nearly paid off, then we have to pay my parents off for the debt we have with them, that will take another year, so prob by next october we will be almost debt free and will have money to buy more baby things, so :shrug: i just wanna be pg now though :growlmad:



AJThomas said:


> Ya'll are so chatty everytime i'm busy, i have to just laywait Dandy and pounce on her cause our time zones seem to fit better than with the rest of you, although its nice to see you have time to chat today Kel! Seems you've been busy all week.

:wave: im here :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

my fingers will stay crossed for you AJ :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

I dont have much hope actually but i'm not thinking about it too much this cycle, i have way too much keeping me busy right now. Onward and upward to the next cycle!


----------



## dandybrush

yep we'll get those xmas bfps yet :trouble:


----------



## kelster823

> What party? Am I invited

no cuz you didn't share your food... ppffftttttttttttttt :rofl:

it's our 2nd Annual Tail Gate party Nov 14th.. it's the Dallas/Giants game.. Dallas is playing here in Jersey but none of us go to the game because the fans SUX.. they are horrid.. so we bring the tail gate to my driveway 

Nite Linny... :hugs:

Never- ONE WEEK ONE WEEK ............................yippppie

AJ- I've been here- it was just a long and stressful week-but I made it thru so I am good now

:hi: Dandy DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## SBB

I will post a bumpy pic soon dandy I promise! Good luck at your appt... Let us know :) 

Kel that's fair enough.. I don't deserve an invite :cry: 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

I know you've been around Kel but it seems work was really kicking your butt this week! 

SBB was it you or Linny that went to a wedding and was supposed to post a dressed up pic? i'm still waiting darn it! and never mind not getting invited to Kel's party, at least you had crumble :haha: i'm sure Kel understands that preggy women cant share when they have cravings so i give you permission to swim on over to the party too!


----------



## SBB

Thanks AJ :D 

No it wasn't me who went to the wedding! 

Is your spotting still just spotting then? 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> I don't deserve an invite

FINE.................. you are invited- grab the boat with Linny and row over... :rofl: but bring WARM clothes..... we will be outside most of the time... I mean we will have firepits going in the driveway- but it should be REALLY cold

we will have PLENTY of food.............

AJ- it wasn't work that kicked my butt this week-work can go scratch :lol: it was just other things on my mind... :(


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey kel...:cry: i didnt get invited either :cry:


----------



## SBB

How funny if we all actually rocked up at kels!!!

Anyway, night girls :wave: 

Again, good luck dandy! 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Hiya ladies :hi:

how are you all? 

I was just thinking... Where tnt been? Aint seen her for agessss! X


----------



## ttcbaby117

linny - thanks i really hope it will calm me downa bit too! Sleep well!

kel - your sil chart looks good you will have to repost tomorrow after she takes another temp...LOL...geez we have gotten bad...now we stalk non-BNB members!

night night never

AJ - ooohhh that is great news hun, when will you test?

Sbb - cant wait to see an updated pic!

Hi dandy and Char! 

Yeah where is TNT?????

so DH just surprised me with a New years trip! I am so excited...we are going back up to Hunter NY for New years with some of our Jersey friends.....woohoo!


----------



## AJThomas

I'll test if my temps stay high and the spotting doesnt turn into a definite AF, dont think i'll test in the morning, it would maybe be Sunday morning IF my temps stay up, i'm looking for her to fly in full force tomorrow though. No cramps or anything yet though.


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girlies,

Sorry I been away for a few days. Everything is a-okay! Just super fatigued and trying to rest as much as I can...which is hard when your a hairstylist. :haha: Lately when I stand up for a little while I been getting cramps. Dr says cramps are normal as long as there is no spotting and just to get rest as much as possible. So no spotting (thank god). Just been tired lately. Now if BNB was on my android then I would probably be on all the time. Im on facebook all the time cause I can get on with my phone. :dohh:

Linny- Was is it you that asked about the water consumption? If so, I drink around 8-12 glasses a day. I usually take these two jug things to work and drink both those and drink one more at home. I hate water so that is the best I can do. I usually get from 8-10 a day mostly though. How are you feeling?

SBB- my goodness girl you have got some TALENT! I absolutely love your pics! I can see those becoming very popular at like a babie-r-us (if you have those there). I would ask you for one but I know little bud will be here soon and I know you wont have time pretty soon. :hugs: I do love your work though.

AJ- Im so pleased to see that it was light spotting. I really REALLY hope its IB. Can't wait to see what happens in a couple days! :hugs:

Kel- Did you end up getting that jeep? I really like that....one of my clients has one and she loves it!

TTC- Im so excited for OV to come soon for you! Im so excited for you this cycle!!! I bet your nervous and amped up to start again. :happydance:

Dandy- I can't wait to see what happens at your appt tomorrow! I have to be at the salon early tomorrow but can't wait to read up later! OH usually goes with me to most OB appts...but only because mine were mostly about my endo and I needed her support. There was a couple times where she couldn't get outta work though so I brought a friend.

How is everyone else? 

Where is Wispy at? I only saw her once and wondering how her schooling and working the hosp is going?


----------



## kelster823

OMG how cold am I?????????????? just back from our niece's highschool football game- she cheers- and the wind is WHIPPIN outside..............holy moly heat is on tonight.. we go from HOT to COLD............. 



> How funny if we all actually rocked up at kels

that would be awesome...

ok ok ok you're ALL invited..........Nov 14, 2010 at 11am....

TTC you're coming back my way.............and with Jersey friends............ maybe one day we'll get lucky enough to meet face to face............

TnT- nope tomorrow we go car shopping,,,, not sure if I am getting that car or not... gotta test drive first............ :) 

ok gonna go WARM the F up..................


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: im back!!

ok i really liked the gyn she was super nice :happydance: OH waited outside, but he has been organised to give a semen sample

she checked me all over, thinks im not ovulating, has me going for an ultrasound on monday as well as a blood test, to confirm PCOS then she wants to start me on the clomid on Tuesday once its confirmed, so fxed for a bfp this cycle :) she says we will call tuesday CD3, even though its really like CD 10 :shrug: she said she can start me on the clomid anyways as my cycles are so long


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs:

Sorry i haven't been on for a few days. I have been having a bit of a mare here. My dd who is almost 12 has been playing up no end, she only started secondary school in September and already she is unrecognisable to me :growlmad:
I have grounded her for a month and have made her sleep in ella's room because of the state of her room which has been an on going problem for a while. I found moldy food in there and things that would make your hair stand on end. It took me 5 days to sort out. I had to wash all her clothes as she had just put dirty ones back in with clean ones she had her sisters pants in her draw where she had obviously run out of clean ones and had been squashing herself into Ella's who is 5 :growlmad:

After 5 days of washing, cleaning and disinfecting the room, Ironing all the clothes and throwing 70 percent of her room out the little mad dam said " well when i get back in there i will just mess it up again because that's how i like it " :devil: so i added another week on. As it stands she and as she is still being rude and horrible to everyone she now has no room, no computer, no TV, grounded for 5 weeks, no make up, no sleep overs and no street dance and the little cow just says " OK " every time i add something else on :growlmad: What am i to do with her.
DH and i are worried that maybe she has new friends at school and they are the wrong sort :blush: she has told us stories of girls in her year which concerned us
but we are unsure if she actually hangs around with them. I think if things don't improve it maybe a case of changing her school. :cry::cry::cry:

What do you you think ladies. Any advice would be great. :thumbup:

Hope you are all well :hugs::hugs: I'm off for a bacon sandwich at my mums. I will check back through the thread when i get back. Enjoy your day ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps:wave:

Dandy...So glad everything went ok at the gyne:thumbup:

TTC...Aww bless Brad with your new year suprise...bet you'll have an amazing time. Keep us posted with those cbfm results sweets:winkwink:

TNT...Glad all is ok with you honey:hugs:

SBB....MMMMMmmm Crumble has got to be one of my faves:munch: I can't believe you have to move twice hun...I don't envy you that but it will be SO worth it when you make that final move into the place that you really wanted:hugs: Dandy is right about getting lots of help and you sitting down...I wont say doing nothing thou cos a lot of deligation can happen from a well placed seat:winkwink::lol:

Linny...Thanks chick...it all seems a long time ago now....4yrs next March:shock: I'm trying to remain upbeat babe about this cycle but in all honesty...my blood needs a lot of work. I know my doc has me on a super high dose of iron....just not sure how quickly I'm gonna respond to it:shrug: I wouldn't worry too much about the drinking babe...you sound as thou you're getting enough...baby takes what it needs anyway...you come second in that battle I'm afraid:hugs::lol:

Kel....Hope you have a good day car shopping....love the one you posted a pic of:thumbup: Hope the witch stays away from your SIL babe...keep us posted:hugs:

Never...Hope you get to chill and relax today babe after your super busy one yesterday:hugs:

Lindsey...hope you're having a lovely time in Germany babe....can't wait til you're back thou:hugs:

Char...How's things sweetie? Hope you're feeling ok:hugs:

Yazzy....:happydance:...for 2dpo today:winkwink:....Really hope you caught the eggy babe:hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok...and has a fab weekend planned:hugs:

AFM...not a lot to report....The cbfm asked for my first test stick yesterday but I didn't do one cos I usually end up ovulating later than cd16 and don't want to have to use more than 10sticks:lol: I tested today thou and the lines were looking pretty strong...it gave me a high so we'll see. I'm starting the iron today as well just hoping my blood drinks it all up and gives me nice big red blood cells and a good iron store in no time:dohh:
I have been feeling tired SBB more so since this last evil AF...but the major heads up that things have been going down hill is that my hair is falling out esp in the shower...since cd1...I can block the plug hole with one hair wash...so much so the shower becomes a bath:shock: Thankfully I have lots of thick hair:dohh::lol: 

Right then Girlies...Love to ya all....catch ya later...:kiss:


----------



## WelshRose

Awww Sparkle honey...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Are you friends with any of her friends mums? If you are could they do a bit of undercover work for you and find out if she is hanging round with 'those' children by subtly asking their kids about their days in school, do you still hang round with ?? (your DD)? How's she getting on at School?...would it be worth a private call to her form tutor? I hope it doesn't end up with her having to change schools babe:hugs:
How is she feeling about the arrival of Lil Sparkle? I think if it was me I'd have to sit her down and have a good chat...see if there's anything bothering her...just try and get to the bottom of it...You've probably done that already hun thou:hugs:
Sorry hun I've not really helped have I...I feel for you...and here if you wanna let off steam:hugs::hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - see we told you shed be nice :) sounds like shes really gna help you! Brilliant chick :hugs: 

tnt - hiya chick :hugs: I managed to get bnb on ma phone - aint I clever .D glad everythings going ok hun! 

sparkle - kids today hey! Your trying your best hun, its up to her to change her attitude!!


----------



## xcharx

Kel - hope you got warm. Did ya snuggle with hubby :) 

welshie - Omg why is your hair falling out :( is it anemia?? Big :hugs: to you hun! 

AFM - doc said im about 4/5weeks,ive gotta make an appointment with the midwife in a few weeks time.. My partners telling everyone which is getting on my nerves incase something happens! Not gna tell our parents til after midwife appointment ;) ive also been getting cramps - doc said aslong as theres no bleeding its jus growing pains ;) xx


----------



## WelshRose

They just can't keep it to themselves hun:lol:...I was horrified when at 6wks someone came up and touched my tum when I was expecting Callum....Shaun had pretty much told the whole village by 7wks:dohh: I know what you mean thou:hugs:
Glad the appointment went well babe:thumbup:...hope you don't get too many cramps:hugs:
Yes hun it's quite bad anaemia and my iron stores are down Very Low....I'm gonna be a good girl thou and perserve with the horrid lil brown pills:lol:


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - Oh no :( any idea why its happened?! 
he keeps talking about it aswell, im not ready to talk about it lol im not ready for everybody to bloody know!x


----------



## WelshRose

Aww bless you hun:hugs: I completely understand...he's just excited thou:hugs: Maybe have a quiet word and say that you want to be able to climb to that roof top and shout it to the world together...you're just not comfortable doing it just yet:hugs:

I've always struggled with my Hb hun....just because I've always had really really heavy periods....and I bled pretty much continuously from October last year until May of this year...so I'm guessing that has a lot to do with it. On the up side thou...the iron he's got me on is the ones that are gentlest on your tum and absorbed the best so keeping Fx'd it works quickly...it's also ok to carry on taking should a bfp magic it's way to us:winkwink: I'm taking 1000mg of vit c as well to aid it's absorption and making sure I take my calcium supplement 2hrs after....Who would of thought it could all be so:wacko:

Just so glad that I got him to test it now...he was just going to do a fbc:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies hope all are well char do i see you got yourself a nice shiny bfp?!?:happydance:

ive got such pain in my right hand lower side where my ovarys are have been like it the past few days and my lower back and side hoping its a good ov sign but temp isnt showing it lol boobs are super doooper owchy too


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Lindsey:wave:
Aww sorry to hear that things are a lil uncomfortable hun....I have everything crossed that it's that ovary revving up to release lil miss eggy....will stalk your chart in a second chick:hugs:
Are you having a good time?

*edit* have just stalked....Fingers crossed for today babe:thumbup: Did you not do a cbfm stick today?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Hey Lindsey:wave:
> Aww sorry to hear that things are a lil uncomfortable hun....I have everything crossed that it's that ovary revving up to release lil miss eggy....will stalk your chart in a second chick:hugs:
> Are you having a good time?

minus the language barrier yeh lol went to visit his aunt yesterday was sooooooo smokey with cig smoke in her kitchen set my asthma off when i went to bed i dunno how ppl can stay in such smokey rooms


----------



## WelshRose

Do you not speak any german hun? 
Hope the asthma wasn't too bad:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Do you not speak any german hun?
> Hope the asthma wasn't too bad:hugs:

im slowly picking words up lol but they talk wayyyyyyyyyyyy to fast for me lol. my moniter isnt set fror morning ben set it day of af at half 3 ish so i cant pee till then yesterdays stick looked good to him but looks same as all the others to me lol


----------



## WelshRose

:lol:...Well I have everything crossed:winkwink: I'm wishing I'd taken a pic of my only two ever peak sticks just to remember what they looked like:dohh: I'm pretty sure the line near the dipper was dark and the other was light....I think I'm right in saying the one closest to the dipper is the LH line, the other oestrogen....:shrug:....anyone know...or happen to have taken a pic of a peak stick????:rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

haha lindsey i feel you on that honey. i know basic german, but that's about it and they do speak really really fast. i have a 4 year old birthday party today that my dog and i are invited to. i'm on a search for a princess birthday gift starting NOW! hehe. should be fun! :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> :lol:...Well I have everything crossed:winkwink: I'm wishing I'd taken a pic of my only two ever peak sticks just to remember what they looked like:dohh: I'm pretty sure the line near the dipper was dark and the other was light....I think I'm right in saying the one closest to the dipper is the LH line, the other oestrogen....:shrug:....anyone know...or happen to have taken a pic of a peak stick????:rofl:

yeh that right lol but mine alal look similar :haha: yack ben just made me try some of his coffee said tastes like hot choc pft does it tastes like yuck nasty coffee!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> haha lindsey i feel you on that honey. i know basic german, but that's about it and they do speak really really fast. i have a 4 year old birthday party today that my dog and i are invited to. i'm on a search for a princess birthday gift starting NOW! hehe. should be fun! :happydance:

lol ive got two more of his aunts to meet tomorrow i just sit quietly pretending to know what they are saying :shrug:


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - Yea my sis is getting tested for anemia coz she had a month long period! God I bet you was absolutely knackered by time you came off :( 

Lindsey - hiya chick! Yea I got ma :bfp: ;) what cycle day are you? Aww I hope your having a nice time in germany :) ive heard its a beautifull place! 

never - hiya! When hubby gna see you?? Oh I wna go shopping :( 
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Welshie - Yea my sis is getting tested for anemia coz she had a month long period! God I bet you was absolutely knackered by time you came off :(
> 
> Lindsey - hiya chick! Yea I got ma :bfp: ;) what cycle day are you? Aww I hope your having a nice time in germany :) ive heard its a beautifull place!
> 
> never - hiya! When hubby gna see you?? Oh I wna go shopping :(
> x

cd18 now hoping sumin is going on so happy for you hopefully we will all follow suit and be waddling together come next spring!


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey - Haha you crack me up! Just think of the bbqs - first pick for the preggie bellys ;) Haha! Aww . I love you girls! X


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: have read everything but forgotten most of it :haha: 

Lindsey hope you're oving :D 

Welshie make sure you take those pills, set a daily alarm to remind you! If they do upset your tum the spatone liquid ones you can get in holland and Barrett are good, you should probably just take them all the time anyway as it sounds like you're anaemic quite often! 

Sparkle I don't know what to suggest hun :hugs: it's probably what I was like at that age, my parents split up and I was a bit naughty, hanging around with girls not that nice... But I soon grew out of it. Never learned to keep my room tidy though :haha:
In my head I wasn't being naughty for any reason, I just thought it was fun/cool. I don't know what made me snap out of it in the end, prob just realised my friends were all bitches and I could have real friends instead, who were actually nice! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

hey morning

new car day today..........WHOOPIE............. that's all I gots to say today... hee hee hee :dance: :dance:

ain't gonna lie I just totally forgot everything everyone said.....

but oh yeah Spark-------- hmm I wouldnt say I was a rebel- but I had my fair share of that stage.... my room was horrid also- but my mom just kept my door shut- she was pissed but I would turn right around and do it again anyways...

ok gotta get my coffee-- it is cold this AM.. dam wind is still whippin around- all thanks to the Noreaster pulling away

:hi: :hi: :hi: :hi:


----------



## nevertogether

happy 30 weeks SBB! :yipee:


----------



## Linny

YEY happy 30 weeks SBB :D

Tnt...yep hun it was me who asked about the drinking. That is a HUGE amount you drink, I would spend all day in the bathroom if thats how much i drank :rofl:

AJ...I was at the wedding but haven't downloaded my pics yet :winkwink:

Spark...OMG is this what I have to look forward to??? :rofl: :rofl: I have to say I think its most likely a phase she is going through, she's obvioulsy generally a good kid who knows right from wrong so it might be a case of riding it out! I do feel for you though, I was a terrible child, really naughty and was easily influenced by others. I did get myself out of it though cos I knew deep down it just wasn't me. I'm sure she'l be just fine........in about 6 years JOKING :haha::haha: Sorry not much help :D

Welshie.. yep you keep on with those tabs hun, maybe this will be the help you need to kick start those ovaries :hugs:

Kel...enjoy the car shopping :hugs:

Char...I had AF like cramps for ages, till at least 6/7 weeks. I still get the odd cramp now :D

:hi: never


----------



## Linny

Oh forgot to say......my sister had her cards read last night and the lady kept asking what the 16th January meant to her. My sister just kept saying it didn't mean anythin. Eventually she asked who was pregnant so obviously she said me and the lady asked if that was my due date. My sister said it was end of January. Lady then said oooh looks like baby's coming early cos spirts are saying 16th!!

Apparently she was so accurate about my sister & family and she told her things she couldn't know, she hardly slept. Ive seen her before too and she's bloody good EEEEEEEEEK!!!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

TNT - yes rest up girlie! As much as you can.....now you can have OH spoil you a bit!

Kel - I know!!!!! I went to a football game while I was in NJ a couple of weeks ago...it was mainland vs absegami....I felt like I was in HS again...LOL Check out my FB pics you will see! Post a pic of your new car when you get it!

Sparkle - I agree with Dandy see if you can investigate who these friends are...and stay firm in your punishment. I was like her at her age....and though it didnt seem like my parents punishments bothered me...inside they did...ALSO...when you dont think she is listening...she is! Good luck hun!

Dandy - Awesome for you! So glad you like your dr and you have a plan!

Welsh - how are you getting a high already on cd 8...does that mean you are oving soon? Also if I know that I usually ov around the cd13-16 can I also save my sticks? What will happen with the monitor if I dont test when they ask me too?

Linds - sounds like good OVing signs!

Char - I dont blame you...I wouldnt want anyone to know until after the first tri.

SBB - happy 30 weeks hun....

never - have fun at the party....I hope i have a girl so I can buy all those princess things!

Linny - I need to go and see this lady...LOL..

CD 7 and still a low on my cbfm but I expect that now biggie! Still trying to stay calm!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got yet another high on my cbfm and running out of sticks:dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls
looking forward to starting the clomid on tues, not looking forward to the blood test on monday :dohh: really hoping it does the trick this time round


----------



## SBB

Hey dandy :wave: I'm so glad your doc was lovely and you're joining the clomid bandwagon! Remind me and I'll find my post I did about it, lots of lovely ladies answered my questions about it :D 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

HERE SHE IS 

https://media.dealerskins.com/carspecs2002/Photos/DSImages/113512.JPG

I love it.. 5 hrs at the dealership though.. UGH.......... I am soo happy but sad to of let my old lady gooooooooooo :(


see Dandy TOLD YA SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.. I hope the clomid works for you... 

Christine I will check your photos out babe!!

Hey Suz :hi:


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel NICE WHEELS!!!!!!! Your Pimpin!


----------



## dandybrush

ok sbb can you post the link you were talking about??

also do i take the clomid before i go to bed? is that what you did?

kel love the new car :thumbup: i always love getting new cars, and that new car smell


----------



## TntArs06

Nice ride Kel!!! Stylen! 

Dandy- So pleased to hear everything worked out and your getting clomid! What miligram is she starting you on?


----------



## TntArs06

Linny said:


> YEY happy 30 weeks SBB :D
> 
> Tnt...yep hun it was me who asked about the drinking. That is a HUGE amount you drink, I would spend all day in the bathroom if thats how much i drank :rofl:
> 
> AJ...I was at the wedding but haven't downloaded my pics yet :winkwink:
> 
> Spark...OMG is this what I have to look forward to??? :rofl: :rofl: I have to say I think its most likely a phase she is going through, she's obvioulsy generally a good kid who knows right from wrong so it might be a case of riding it out! I do feel for you though, I was a terrible child, really naughty and was easily influenced by others. I did get myself out of it though cos I knew deep down it just wasn't me. I'm sure she'l be just fine........in about 6 years JOKING :haha::haha: Sorry not much help :D
> 
> Welshie.. yep you keep on with those tabs hun, maybe this will be the help you need to kick start those ovaries :hugs:
> 
> Kel...enjoy the car shopping :hugs:
> 
> Char...I had AF like cramps for ages, till at least 6/7 weeks. I still get the odd cramp now :D
> 
> :hi: never


Yeah I try to drink a TON of water but only because I read in a preg magazine that preg women should drink a min of 10glasses a day. :dohh: I usually feel like im floating by the end of the day! :haha:


----------



## kelster823

nooooooo not pimpin it yet Christine LOL but I will.....

Dandy you can take it at nite or in the AM.. I took mine in the am with no problem....I had no side effects at all :) oohh I hope this works for you 

TnT how ya feeling babe????????????

so I won't be around at all tomorrow at all FYI... softball tourney at 8am, jeff LAST pop warner game at 2 and then we wil heading over to friends house to watch the Cowboys game 

oh yeah BTW- one more high temp tomorrow................. guess what???? O day last thursday- but don't get excited..:rofl:.. no :sex: at all last week which I am VERY OK with......... 

and my SIL..:witch: got her :(


----------



## kelster823

OMG Christine your pics are awesome.. looks like your vakay was FABULOUS..............I can't believe you were so close to me and we didn't get to meet :(


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> nooooooo not pimpin it yet Christine LOL but I will.....
> 
> Dandy you can take it at nite or in the AM.. I took mine in the am with no problem....I had no side effects at all :) oohh I hope this works for you
> 
> TnT how ya feeling babe????????????
> 
> so I won't be around at all tomorrow at all FYI... softball tourney at 8am, jeff LAST pop warner game at 2 and then we wil heading over to friends house to watch the Cowboys game
> 
> oh yeah BTW- one more high temp tomorrow................. guess what???? O day last thursday- but don't get excited..:rofl:.. no :sex: at all last week which I am VERY OK with.........
> 
> and my SIL..:witch: got her :(


Im not doing too bad! Been working alot lately....and I think I have night sickness instead of morning...:haha: BC I get nauseous at night real bad but no sicky...its like dry heaving. :haha: 

How are you doing? Im sorry about your SIL.....she did have that temp drop yesterday:growlmad: I sure hope you two both get it soon! Keep us updated about your temp....sense we can't stalk you but I understand why you dont have it up. Have a great time tomorrow hun! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies.

Kel i love the new wheels!

Linny i'm still waiting on the pics

Dandy i hope your gyne can get your bfp lined up real soon!

Welshie i so hope the iron tabs do the trick for you.

Kel have fun tomorrow!!

Oh yeah, afm, i'm pretty sure AF is coming, i'm just not feeling it this month but i'm not minding too much, just wish the annoying spotting phase would be over with and it would come in properly and be done.


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps:wave: 

Kel....N-ice Wheels:winkwink::thumbup: Hope you have a fab day today....That's fantastic bout the temps:winkwink::yipee:

TTC....don't ask about the highs babe....I have been high from about cd9 to cd20-odd in the past and that's been on charts that have looked to have had a really strong Ov...(April & May cycles this year) The only chart I've had a peak on (June this year) looked a lot less powerful ov...:shrug::dohh: I don't think it matters a great deal not starting testing when it tells you to...but I did do it when it told me to for the first 3mths.

TNT....hope you've got a relaxing weekend off this weekend hun:hugs: 

AJ....Thanks hun...you and me both:lol: Hopefully you'll get some answers soon with regards the spotting...a lot of people say that they weren't 'feeling it' the month they got their bfp so hang in there:thumbup:

Hope everyone else is ok:hugs::hugs:

Not a lot to report this end really....quite a boring weekend really:dohh:
Right off to get Pickle some breakfast....catch ya later:kiss:


----------



## dandybrush

hey all, im starting on 50 mg a day, hoping it works for me and brings on my BFP, sooooo excited to be on the track for a bfp :happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

not sure whats going on with me ov wise wish i knew how to read charts and my cbfm hasnt given me a high alough i have a stick that i think looks like ov from cd 17:shrug: all thew others are the same


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Lindsey:hugs:
I've just had a peek babe...it's soooo gentle:lol: I guess cd17 could be a possible...but would 'keep an eye' over the next few days as well hun:hugs: 
What did your cd17 stick look like compared to the others....do you still have them all? take a pic and post it here if you do....

:hug:


----------



## WelshRose

Dandy....so hope it works for you sweets:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Aww Lindsey:hugs:
> I've just had a peek babe...it's soooo gentle:lol: I guess cd17 could be a possible...but would 'keep an eye' over the next few days as well hun:hugs:
> What did your cd17 stick look like compared to the others....do you still have them all? take a pic and post it here if you do....
> 
> :hug:

yeh ive got them will get a piccy in a min. i supose as ppl say soy cut down cycle to half then i prob wont have ovd yet as half of 100 n what ever i was on lol is a long time away


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Gorgeous car kel! Sorry about your sil :hugs: 

Dandy 50mg is what I took, I took it at night as it can cause side effects so if it does then they happen in the night and you don't notice so much. I have to say I breezed through it though with no side effects at all! 

I will try and find that thread for you, but not sure the search is working on here... 

Hey welshie :lol: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Here you are dandy https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...t-clomid-emergency-last-minute-questions.html

Lindsey I looked at your chart too, hard to tell at 'the moment so keep :sex: until it confirms ov! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Hey sweets:wave:

Sorry...I've gotta go Pickle is wanting to do Hama beads...:dohh: Hope you're ok lovely and I'll catch ya later:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

thanks ladies ben just said there is defo sumin going on as we have been having more arguments the last 2 days lol usualy happens at hormonal times :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

v crap quality but these are my two latest sticks yesterday n day b4 and then next to the other 3 have done while been here
 



Attached Files:







771_1691.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 1









771_1692.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> Here you are dandy https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...t-clomid-emergency-last-minute-questions.html
> 
> Lindsey I looked at your chart too, hard to tell at 'the moment so keep :sex: until it confirms ov!
> 
> X x x

:sex:? whats that lmao we havent managed it here as his mums asleep in next room and walls are sooooooooooo thin im gaggin for it tho!:haha:


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl: You do make me laugh Lindsey:lol:
From looking at the pics hun the bottom one in the pic of two sticks looks like it could be getting there...was that yesterdays one? The estrogen looks as thou it's rising....and LH spikes shortly after so....less:ball:and more :kiss: and make-up honey:winkwink::rofl:
Nightmare about the MIL thou:dohh::lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> :rofl: You do make me laugh Lindsey:lol:
> From looking at the pics hun the bottom one in the pic of two sticks looks like it could be getting there...was that yesterdays one? The estrogen looks as thou it's rising....and LH spikes shortly after so....less:ball:and more :kiss: and make-up honey:winkwink::rofl:
> Nightmare about the MIL thou:dohh::lol:

the top one was yesterday and the bottom the day b4 thats whats confused me lol


----------



## WelshRose

Hmmmm.....waiting to see todays now:winkwink: So that bottom one was cd17....without more temps you can't really tell whether that was ov or just an attempt to ov...hoping it was just an atempt if you haven't :sex: honey....I'll send an ovulation fairy to you to keep those ovaries from pinging until you have thicker walls around you:winkwink:


----------



## yazzy

Just checking in on everyone...

Lindsey, I hope you O soon hun! 

AJ...hope its just spotting and not AF come to get you.

Welshie...how you feeling?

AFM...3dpo today and i'm off to Cardiff with my sis to watch Professor Green...and I think she's buying dinner for me yay!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Hmmmm.....waiting to see todays now:winkwink: So that bottom one was cd17....without more temps you can't really tell whether that was ov or just an attempt to ov...hoping it was just an atempt if you haven't :sex: honey....I'll send an ovulation fairy to you to keep those ovaries from pinging until you have thicker walls around you:winkwink:

lol ive been having swo much pain in my ovary areas the past few days started on my left side too todat. cant wait to get home to get a good seeing too . going to ring a hosuing assiation when we get back as they have flats available for couples fingers crossed they can help us or im gonna never get a good chance at being a mummy lol what with my parents at home and his mum here:dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls :wave:

lindsey - i hope o shows up for you soon hun!

kel - nice new car! :happydance:

as for me, having a bit of a down day... trying to keep my chin up!


----------



## WelshRose

Awww....Big:hugs: Never...it'll soon be friday....only 5 sleeps:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lindsey....:rofl: Hope they can help you chick with a flat....God help the neighbours!:winkwink::rofl:

Yazzy...Aww have a lovely day sweets....is Cardiff local to you?
I'm feeling ok...not doing a great deal today...being lazy:lol:


----------



## yazzy

Welshie....its not really, I live in Somerset, Cardiff is about 2 hours away but we're going to have dinner there so it should be a nice evening out with my sister. Enjoy your lazy day 

Never...hope you're feeling better soon, keep smiling hun...your OH will be back with you soon.


----------



## WelshRose

I think I've asked that before haven't I?!.....Sorry:shy: There's lots of fab places for food...enjoy!:winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you girls :hugs: i really can't wait to be with him again. not to mention i have my appointment with the women's health clinic on tuesday that i'm anxious for. i really hope we can get pregnant soon. i know we both want this so bad!


----------



## dandybrush

im so nervous i feel sick for the blood test and ultrasound today :( (not sure if its yesterdays alcohol or i really am nervous :shrug: )


----------



## dandybrush

never :hugs: not long till you see him again, and the appy is exciting :happydance: really hope they can sort you out and you get your bfp too :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lol maybe it's just the alcohol! Don't worry whatever the results you'll be getting help, and getting clomid so it will all be fine :hugs: I posted that link for you a few pages back... 

Never only a few days til you see him, I hope it happens v soon for you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

yes thanx i have that link opened for reference, really hoping i dont have any of the side effects :argh: might take it at night like you did :thumbup: so no nurofen for headaches just paracetamol or something :shrug: nurofen is the only stuff i can swallow, erm, how big are the clomid tabs??


----------



## SBB

They are probably bigger and flatter than Nurofen, but you can break them in half probably. Yours may be different to mine though :shrug: 

I was really worried about the side effects, but honestly loads of people don't get any at all! 

I think nurofen is only a no-no if you get a bfp, because it can cause contractions? I may be wrong there though! I think it's fine to take up until ovulation though... Maybe check it out 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Hey ladies :hi: 
never :hugs: glad youll be seeing hubby soon :) how long he staying for? 
dandy - yay :) I pray clomid works for you hun :) I hate blood tests aswell - give me an injection any day Haha 
Lindsey - you still in deutchland?

AFM - not alot going on with me ladies... Trying to loose abit of weight! Think im gna start swimming :) 
I know ive missed alot of you luvly ladies :kiss: sorry xx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey char

no needles at all for me, i have been known to faint after having needles, i would rather none at all :nope: 

good luck with the weight loss, i've lost about 3 kg in a month...its a very slow process, but im only eating betterish...and walking, if i did gym work and more of it it would prob fall off quicker

talking to my gyn i also found out im highly susceptible to get diabetes. it runs in my family on my fathers side (he doesnt have it but his aunts do/did) and once pcos is confirmed that makes me more susceptible (higher risk of it with pcos) so i really wanna watch my diet and stay fit/healthy so i can put off getting it for as long as possible hopefully. 

i might google clomid :thumbup:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - so does the gyn think youve got pcos then? Ive put on 6kg since june :( and whats even worse my partner is a personal trainer lol I just dont listen to him ;) 

kel - that is one sexy car! 
sbb - :hi: not long now chick ;) did you concieve on maca? 
x


----------



## SBB

That's not good about the diabetes dandy :dohh: hopefully you can work now to prevent it... 

Hey char :wave: yep I was on maca and also first round of clomid as I had really long cycles... 

How are you feeling? 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

yes the gyn thinks i have pcos, was gonna start me on clomid on saturday, but thought i should have it confirmed first, so far i only have 1 sign of it - the irregular cycles, my male hormones are normal so i need to have the cysts on the ovaries for it to be confirmed now. im also having a blood test to confirm i havent Oved recently :shrug: 

she was also able to give me the results of my recent blood test, as i havent heard from my regular gp about them yet :dohh: so my liver was normal :happydance: and my cholesterol was down, but still a bit too high :dohh: so i gotta keep working on the proper eating :dohh: 
yeah i really badly do not want diabetes :nope:


----------



## TntArs06

Dandy- I too did not have any side effects. Around OV time I could definitely feel I was Oving and thats about it....Im so glad that your gyn is on top of everything. Must be a nice relief after everything youve been through.

Char- Your trying to lose weight when preg? Is there a reason? Just wondering cause I though your not supposed to diet in stuff....but definitely still exercise like the swimming you mentioned.

AFM- I have been put on bed rest for the next 48 hours. :dohh: Just got back from the ER bc I was spotting. Ran my blood (HCG) and my numbers are in the 16,000 range. Which they were 3,952 like a week or two weeks ago. So they said numbers are looking good just need to rest alot. I was cleaning today...just dusting, vacuming, and laundry. But doc said to not do that. :dohh: So now I sit. :haha: have ultrasound tomorrow at 130 and have to call my OB in the am about whats going on. So just praying that everything stays ok. Its looken ok...probably just did too much apparently.

How are all the other ladies today?


----------



## dandybrush

tnt you sit on that bottom and stop doing your housework :trouble: 

yes so happy with the gyn, she was really nice and is on top of it so hopefully all goes according to plan :)


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> tnt you sit on that bottom and stop doing your housework :trouble:
> 
> yes so happy with the gyn, she was really nice and is on top of it so hopefully all goes according to plan :)

LOL thats what OH said. I am not allowed to clean anymore...which drives me CRAZY cuz I really like a clean house. Kindove a neat freak.

I think with how proactive your doc is and on top of everything you will be right on track with that BFP. Not to mention you lost another kg. Sounds like you are doing everything possible. When is your ultrasound? Tomorrow or today? its 640pm here....so lost on your time zone and date...:haha:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: the ultrasound is today...so overnight for you? its in 4.5 hours...getting nervous for the blood test though :argh:


----------



## dandybrush

really want to lose some more kg...had a very bad weekend food and alcohol wise, gotta be extra good this week


----------



## TntArs06

Thats almost 11 here. Well good luck hun! Im sure your blood test will be ok. My donor hates needles and everytime he gets stuck he faints. just think of something else while they do it. Thats what I do cuz they have to stick me like 3 times to find a vein... so hoping everything turns out in a way they can fix and get you on track. 

Patiently waiting for your post about how it went! :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

i hope my bloods are ok...considering i'm a little hungover :blush: hope that doesnt affect whatever they are checking :shrug: i have fainted maybe twice after needles...not blood tests though, the ones in my arm :haha: so far they have only had to stick me once each go...hope they never have to try more than once!! dunno how i would handle that :O

thank you for your support :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

LOL im sure your blood work will be fine from drinking. Its been awhile so im sure it will be okay by then. Good luck hunni


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi Gals!

whoa there TnT!! No getting up unless you need to tinkle!:trouble: Hopefully all is well!! I'll be thinking of you:hugs:

Dandy- so glad you're getting some help. don't sweat the blood work....just stare at the ceiling when they are doing it. That's why I tell my patients....or I tell them to look across the room....or I blabber and get them to talk about stuff. They don't even notice that I am done. Hopefully you'll be one of the lucky ones on your first round of clomid:thumbup: the pills are pretty small, probably about the size of a folic acid tab. I took mine in the morning- luckily I didn't get any of the physical side effects. We are gonna try again after the new year...that will also give me a few more months to drop more pounds. It took about 2 months to drop 20 lbs for me- my goal was to drop 45-50 so im hopeful that i'll meet that by the new year.


----------



## dandybrush

good luck with the weightloss delilah, hopefully you can reach your goal, and that will help to bring on your BFP :thumbup: 

thanx yeah i do chat and stare elsewhere...but i still feel it :dohh: how can i not :shrug: its right there and ...painful ouch :(


----------



## dandybrush

i have alot of cm today :shrug:


----------



## Delilahsown

dandybrush said:


> i have alot of cm today :shrug:

a lot of cm is good! means your body is gearing up for ov!


----------



## dandybrush

well thats good...maybe i wont need the clomid :shrug: or it will make my Ov stronger :shrug:


----------



## TntArs06

Delia- Thanks hun :hugs: You are a work out machine!! That is some good weight loss there. I only dropped 10 in a month. So good job girl and im sure you will reach your goal.

Dandy- I think you should take the clomid anyways. It wouldn't really hurt...as long as you dont take it longer than 6 months. I was on it for four months.


----------



## dandybrush

ok, yeah my gyn said we cant do it longer than...maybe 6 months :shrug: cant remember exactly, she said we can try clomid with some other things after the first few months if nothing is happening then we move on to some procedure thingy eek..hope i get a bfp before that point :dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> ok, yeah my gyn said we cant do it longer than...maybe 6 months :shrug: cant remember exactly, she said we can try clomid with some other things after the first few months if nothing is happening then we move on to some procedure thingy eek..hope i get a bfp before that point :dohh:

Ya I took estrogen with my clomid cycles! I sure hope you get it with clomid instead of a procedure!


----------



## dandybrush

me tooo :argh:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Lovelys:hugs:

TNT....Sit Back Down!:ninja::gun::haha::hugs: I hope everything is ok later sweets and the spotting has stopped...Super big :hugs:

Dandy...Hope the ultrasound went ok lovely....and the bloods:hugs: Let us know how you got on:hugs:

Delia...:hi::hugs:

Hey to everyone else that is yet to check in...:hugs:

Well....I'm gonna stick my neck on the line and say I think I'm pretty happy with the ol chart so far...and sticking the chin out a little further....maybe I'll ovulate inbetween weds and friday:thumbup:....So hope it happens....think I'm having the beginning of ovary grumblings so have my FX'd. 

Hope every one has a good day, I'll catch you later:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies im sooooooooooooooooooooooooo not a happy bunny i has flippin thrush again:growlmad: and still no ov but im sure sumbody said to me was either here or another thread that soy usualy cuts ur cycle in half so il be looking at end of november af?:shrug: so instead of 133 or what ever i was it will be 65:shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey welshie, lindsey

i had the blood test and the ultrasound :thumbup: all good...they did an internal ultrasound too :blush: wasnt expecting that one :dohh: i was soooo busting, i've been peeing all afternoon since :blush: 

i have to call the gyn tomorrow to get the results and a yes or no to start the clomid, fxed the clomid is a go ahead :thumbup: so we can work towards this bfp


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - put your feet up hun :hugs: did you Oh tell you off hehe 

dandy - glad it went Well darling ;) your on your way to your bfp :D yay!! 

delila - glad your looking forward hun :hugs: 

welshie - what days will you do the deed then? I think I caught the egg the day after, looking at my chart thingy! 

Lindsey - Argh thrush! Bloody stuff! :( hope you get rid of it soon huni 
x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Tnt - put your feet up hun :hugs: did you Oh tell you off hehe
> 
> dandy - glad it went Well darling ;) your on your way to your bfp :D yay!!
> 
> delila - glad your looking forward hun :hugs:
> 
> welshie - what days will you do the deed then? I think I caught the egg the day after, looking at my chart thingy!
> 
> Lindsey - Argh thrush! Bloody stuff! :( hope you get rid of it soon huni
> x

thank you hun going chemist soon to get canisten combi :growlmad:


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Peeps just popping in real quick with a few minutes to spare before picking Callum up and then having to go back to school for parents evening:dohh:

Char....hopefully for the next 3 nights babe, miss a day then probably a few more on the trot:winkwink: Just going to play it by ear really and see what the chart is looking like. It's shape is seeming pretty consistent with April, May, June cycles even if it's not happening on exactly the same days....Just gonna keep my fingers crossed:thumbup:
How are you doing anyway babe???

Lindsey....Aww no! I hope it clears up quickly sweets and this cycle is a lot less than 65days to:hugs:

Dandy...Glad all went ok....I could've warned you bout the scan...sorry hun:hugs: Did the sonographer say anything?:hugs:

Hope everyone else is having a fab-a-roony day:hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Good Morning girls!

Dandy- So glad your tests went well! I can't wait to hear what they say tomorrow!

Linds- I sure hope you have a shorter cycle. Sorry about the thrush. Is there something you can do about it....like doc's run some tests to see why you get thrush and BV all the time. And then maybe it would be related to your long cycles...IDK just guessing of course....not a doc...just thought id ask.

Welsh- Im so pleased to see the drop today. Your cycle does look good. I sure hope you catch that eggy girly! :hugs: Have a good night at Calums school!

Char- How are you feeling? Ya OH did get after me for doing so much. I honestly thought it wasn't much. :haha: but apparently it was.

AFM- still spotting....its brown red. Hasn't really got in my underware except overnight. Just when I wipe each time. Mild cramping....it reminds of a normal cycle AF cramps. I have never had mild cramping...as my endo usually made it severe. So just taking it easy. Called dr today and waiting for them to call back and scan is at 130.


----------



## kelster823

morning gals... :hi:

wow BUSY BUSY BUSY weekend...... 

TnT- I am soo thinking of you..:hugs: just take it easy and REST REST REST ....

good lord I just forgot what I read- my mind and my body are SOOO not with it today as that softball tourney makes me feel REALLY OLD.... my whole body HURTS plus I am still seeing RED after that F'd up football game.... damn Dallas Cowboys WE SUX.......

anyhooooooooooooooo AFM- still lovign the jeep- I feel so secure in it... and I am 5DPO.. just thought I would let ya all know :winkwink: but no babe so don't even ask..... ya gotta have :sex: to have a babe.. :rofl:

ok back to work

I will check in though to see how you are TnT :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> morning gals... :hi:
> 
> wow BUSY BUSY BUSY weekend......
> 
> TnT- I am soo thinking of you..:hugs: just take it easy and REST REST REST ....
> 
> good lord I just forgot what I read- my mind and my body are SOOO not with it today as that softball tourney makes me feel REALLY OLD.... my whole body HURTS plus I am still seeing RED after that F'd up football game.... damn Dallas Cowboys WE SUX.......
> 
> anyhooooooooooooooo AFM- still lovign the jeep- I feel so secure in it... and I am 5DPO.. just thought I would let ya all know :winkwink: but no babe so don't even ask..... ya gotta have :sex: to have a babe.. :rofl:
> 
> ok back to work
> 
> I will check in though to see how you are TnT :hugs:

Thanks hun! So glad your loven your jeep. I really like it! Kinda jealous over here. :haha: Well its good to be 5dpo. That way you can go onto your next cycle and you will be a cycle closer to trying again. :hugs:

Scan is in about 3 hours so just praying we see the heartbeat again. I think im okay but also trying to be semi prepared just in case.


----------



## schnoodle

Hi lovelies, can i join please this is my first cycle using maca, hubby and i are taking 2000mg a day xx

is that about right??


----------



## SBB

I typed out a big reply to everyone this morning then my bloody iphone refreshed the page and lost it :growlmad: and I was too pissed off to write it all again!! 

TNT good luck at the scan, bubs will be fine I'm sure. I had typed out a big thing this morning about your spotting... But in a nutshell it said try not to worry, I had it all the way through, in fact it's only been the last 3-4 weeks I haven't had any. I think it could be endo related for you. Or I have a raw bit on my cervix which bleeds at any slight exersion - even a gentle walk or sneezing!! :haha: 

Kel 5dpo and no :sex: - oops! Ah well, whatever, no point in being down about it - youve got that friggin awesome car to cheer you up anyway :happydance: 


Schnoodle that sounds about right :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

PS 1001 pages of MACA craziness!! woohoo!! :wohoo: 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

SBB said:


> PS 1001 pages of MACA craziness!! woohoo!! :wohoo:
> 
> x x x

:rofl:....Glad it wasn't just me that noticed:lol: 

Big Congratulations to TNT for posting the 10,000 post!!!:happydance::wohoo:

And looking at the number of views compared to the number of posts....we rule:thumbup::coolio::haha:

Love you guys....Thanks for making it so successful...if only I'd known when I made the second post....is no one taking maca?!....fearing it was heading for thread heaven:dohh::rofl:

SBB....Grr hate it when that happens Hun....especially when you've done replies to everyone...no mean feat these days:winkwink::hugs:

Schnoodle....Big welcome to the craziness chick:hugs: That defo sounds the right amount...you may find you tweek it slightly but a good starting point:thumbup: All I ask is that you let me know when the ol hag is due for the front page:winkwink: Lotsa :dust: for your first maca cycle...you'll love it:winkwink:

AFM....I'm a glowing with pride mama...:smug: Pickle's teacher is so impressed with him....:cloud9:


----------



## nevertogether

welsh - i really hope that the soy works for you this cycle! :yipee:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww thanks babe:hugs: I hope you're lucky soon as well...it would be fab to move this thread into the pregnancy club...and beyond...with all members on board:hugs:

Hey Never...Only 4 sleeps to go!:winkwink::happydance::hugs:

I think I'm just grateful that the chart looks at the moment as thou Ov is going to happen....A definate :thumbup::lol:


----------



## nevertogether

i agree. i think the soy, oddly enough, has made your temps a lot more stable! hopefully that means ovulation will occur soon and you catch that eggy with your nice strong o :hugs:

AFM :witch: is due soon. not sure what day. i put a shot in the dark temp in my chart so it would give me a DPO. if that temp is near what it might have been then i'm 12DPO and :witch: should be due thursday unless she comes soon. kind of hoping she comes early so i won't have :witch: the day DH arrives. ugh!


----------



## Linny

Hello lovelies :D

Tnt...as the others say REST REST REST. Same as SBB, had spotting from time I got my :bfp: up until about 18weeks. Even had red blood at 14 weeks. I saw the bleed on my U/S and it was in the lining of the womb and no threat to Little Little. Again was told by MW to rest, no heavy lifting nor any housework. Big :hugs: and let us know how it goes :D

Welshie....FX'd for the big 'O' soon hun :hugs: I shall be quietly stalking :D

Never...not long now babe wahoo :hugs:

Dandy...so happy all the scary blood tests are done for you :hugs: Hopefully tomorrow will mean its Clomid day and your getting ready for the :bfp:

Schnoodle :hi: hun, how are you?? I took 1500-2000mg and so did OH and had no bad side effects. All good stuff, more energy, less pms and of course my :bfp:

Kel...my car would look like an ant next to yours.........wanna swap?????? :D

:wave: char

Well....all this weight loss talk and there's me 15lbs heavier! Bad to say my first tri I even lost half a stone, maybe its the cake and choc Ive become addicted to.....or the cheese :D


----------



## WelshRose

I shall send all witchy vibes to you sweets:hugs:
What do you guys have planned for your time...upto anything fun...or just chillin?

The temps are pretty steady...I certainly didn't expect them to be so close in pattern to those that I had in April, May and June...before I began experimenting with my maca:dohh: Maybe it's the maca that has got things back on track after I took it religiously last cycle:winkwink: Either way...feeling optimistic at the moment:happydance:


----------



## xcharx

Evening ladies :) 

my brain isnt working & I cant remember what I was gna say :( Oh Yea I sorta member

Tnt - Aww hun relax :) im sure youll be hearing a strong healthy heart beat! How many weeks are you now? 
schnoodles - hey chick? I took 1000g one week, and kept upping the doseevery week until the max! Good luck chick :hugs:

wahoo welshie this thread is big now :) I feel privilieged to be part of it :kiss: x


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Hey Linny:hugs:

Thanks for quietly stalking sweets:hugs: 

How are you and Little Little doing?:hugs: Been upto much today?


----------



## nevertogether

you should! this might be JUST what you needed. as for plans, DH & i and a few friends are planning to head to munich this weekend to see a band and to sightsee. should be A LOT of fun. i'm sure DH will love any kind of outing since he's been couped up on deployment this entire time.


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel - sorry about those cowboys...you seriously need to have a chat with them....They are playing very unlike them! I cant believe it either! We will have to meet up next time... we go up there often! hugs for your sil!

Dandy - I took the clomid at night just in case I had s/e....my only s/e was insomnia...

TNT - glad to hear you are doing ok.....try some sour gummies sometimes they help with the nausea and lay down on the couch...keep that lil beanie safe and secure!!! Let us know how you are after your scan!

AJ - sorry af gotcha hun!

welsh - thanks hun, I read the insert and it said the first month that I should get highs about 5 days before ov...which should put me around cd 13 or 14....that can be normal for me. I really hope I get the peak or otherwise the stress will start and I might as well start temping again...LOL....refresh my memory were you diagnosed with PCOS?

Lindsey - huge hug hun! I hope you figure all of this out soon!

never - i cant wait for your appt tomorrow, I know it will all make you feel better once you get a confirmation that all is ok with you.

Delia - wow how did you lose the weight? that is great...congrats! ALso, I think waiting till the New Year is a great idea! Taking sometime inbetween all the madness is necessary!

Char - Can you post your BFP chart, I would love to see it.

Linny - glad to see you ticking along....15lbs isnt bad at all...you are making a baby! 

SBB- Oh I hate when that happens!

nothing much going on here...just a high on my cbfm....I am curious when to start having sex though....how long after a high should I expect to ovulate....I will ahve to google this information!


----------



## nevertogether

linny is the cbfm guru! hehe. thank you ttc :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya TTC:wave:
No hun...I don't have pcos....just phases of ovulation failure:dohh::lol:
I'd best not answer when to start bd'ing after the cbfm high:dohh: I think on the month that I did get a peak I had 4 highs before it:thumbup:

Never...Hope you have an amazing time babe:hugs: What time is your appointment tomorrow? I've everything crossed that it goes well:hugs: It couldn't be better timing really as most of the bloods that they request need to be done on cd3 so you'll have the forms ready:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Linny

:hi: welshie

I'm just generally eating and counting the days till I leave work (43 working days WAHOOOOOOOO!!!) We bought our cotbed and mattress yesterday and a Wii...I said it was to lose all the weight I put on through pregnancy (as i'm my sisters bridemaid three months after she's due!) but really its to play the games when I'm waitin for her to arrive :D

Lots of :sex: planned for you then the next few days (I'm still not getting any and with rampant hormones I'm VERY jealous :) )

I'l be sooo happy when you get you :bfp:...when ALL you ladies on here do. Your all so deserving :)

:hi: TTC....Well I would get three highs I think before a peak so as soon as I got my first one we would :sex: then leave it a night then :sex: the next night and once I got a peak we would :sex: both nights! I would get to :sex: now chick :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

something i googled honey,

"When should I have sex?
High Fertility is indicated by two bars on the display screen. This is displayed when the Clearblue Easy Fertility Monitor detects an increase in your estrogen levels, which occurs as you approach your Peak Fertility. Your most fertile days are when your Fertility Monitor shows Peak Fertility indicated by three bars on the display screen. You are at Peak Fertility around ovulation. To maximize your chances of conceiving, we recommend that you have sex on at least one day of High Fertility and one day of Peak Fertility."


----------



## ttcbaby117

thakns never - that is really helpful! 

welsh - Oh ok, I did read somewhere that you can get a bunch of highs if you have pcos....that is why I asked! 

linny - thanks, I guess me and dh will get to it tonight....LOL


----------



## nevertogether

welshie - my appointment is at 1330 tomorrow. i'm pretty stoked! very anxious as to what they will want this first appointment from me. hoping it's not the usual army hurry up and wait and that they will help me get something done.

love you linny :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Linny...15lbs is fine sweets...I hope you're not stressing bout this:trouble: If it makes you feel better a woman in work put 3st on when she was expecting each of her daughters! 15lb is nothing hun buy the time you take off the weight for Little Little, fluids, placenta etc etc...:hugs:
As for the wii....They are fab! Mario Kart is played quite a lot here...and I am pleased to report Never...Welshie is getting better...even beat the 5yr old the other day:rofl:....Shaun still wonders how he lets me drive the car...and seems quite amused when I perform better on a motorbike:rofl::rofl:
 
I sympathise hun about the :sex: I had an episode of spotting when I was about 10wks with Callum...Shaun was the perfect gentleman for the rest of the pregnancy...much to my disgust...they just don't understand those urges:dohh::rofl:


----------



## Linny

Aww never :hugs: Love ya too, can't wait to hear about tomorrow. Hope they listen to all your concerns :D


----------



## Linny

I'm not stressing too much, its more just my sister spent alot on the dress and I just hope it fits me and I look ok. I've just never seen that much on the scales so scared me abit :rofl: Especially as I have 15 more weeks and just can't seem to fill up :haha:

Can't wait to get mario kart, it came with a free mario game where you go fight people, gonna wipe the floor with OH and make him :cry: :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

happy 25 weeks linny! :yipee:

mario kart kicks butt!


----------



## WelshRose

I'm sure it will be ok babe, as Linny says make sure they listen to your concerns...You're an informed woman that has taken the time to know her body...you deserve credit for that:hugs:
What do you want them to do tomorrow? Maybe you can kinda make your ideas seem like their ideas iykwim:winkwink: xx


----------



## SBB

Aw linny don't worry I'm up at 17-18lbs! Are you planning to breast feed? Apparently that really helps get the weight off! You'll be fine in your dress don't worry :hugs: 

Never good luck for your appt, I hope they're helpful :D 

Welshie I hope that soy is doing the trick... I stalked this morning and it was all looking good! 

Ttc get to :sex: !! 

Sorry if I've forgotten people :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i have no idea what to even expect tomorrow or what i want :shock:


----------



## Linny

Thanks Never :D Do not be fobbed off :hugs:

:hi: SBB Yeah i am planning on breastfeeding if I'm lucky enough. My friend managed it for three months till her daughter turned her nose up one day and managed to lose alot of her baby weight :D She is worth every extra pound though, she really is :happydance: 

my mum put on FIVE stone with my bro!!! She's tiny aswell so no idea how that happened :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - might be a good idea to print out your charts and bring them in with you...Also write down a list of questions...that way you wont forget them. G/L tomorrow and let us know how it all went!

SBB and Linny - my sister breastfed her 2babies and lost her weight with the first within the first 6 weeks. She was back into her old clothes by then....with her second it took more time to lose it but the BF does work with the weight loss.


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - i thought about that, but i asked them if i need to bring anything and they said no. not to mention i don't have a printer, and printing my charts off at work might be a little scary for the boys :haha: i think i definitely will write down some questions though. does anyone have any questions they suggest i ask? i think i'm getting a little nervous that i'm going to forget something that my mind is blank. haha!


----------



## ttcbaby117

gotcha.....then I would defo. write down how many months you were able to try with your dh in town. Do you have any concerns about your cycle (i.e., length, flow, cramps)...also I remember you saying something before about your thyroid so maybe see what they say about that and if they are willing to test it. hmmmm, if I think of any other I will post it. Lastly, maybe you can ask for some clomid to increase your chances the next month you and Dh get to try.


----------



## nevertogether

thank you so much :hugs: yes, thyroid is definitely one of the first things that i want to get checked. i also want to get my iron levels checked as well as i have a lot of symptoms that go with an iron deficiency as well. the length and flow have concerned me a bit but i have read time and time again that it's normal. mine last for 4 days at the most. the first day is heavy and the rest are practically nonexistent and spotting. not sure if that is a cause for concern. :shrug: i'm so anxious to get something done! DH and i will be together again in november as well and i'm hoping for a christmas :bfp: really appreciate you girls help more than anything and hope we can get our :bfp: together sweetie!


----------



## ttcbaby117

me too never! Well write this all down and I think that you should ask about the flow....you never know even though it does sound normal...it doesnt hurt to ask.

Do not depend on your memory....lol...you might forget something vital and kick yourself later...


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: i know i would do something like that!


----------



## dandybrush

wow i got a bit of reading to do :coffee: 

welshie no the sonographer lady didnt say anything, she said the dr will make the diagnosis :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

hoping you get the clomid dandy and your :bfp: soon!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx ttc, i hope i dont have the insomnia :dohh: i lloooovvee sleeping :haha: that will really frustrate me

:wave: welcome schnoodle, this is a great bunch of girls, make yourself at home

never that sounds like a good weekend plan and a lot of fun :thumbup:


----------



## Linny

Never....Just wanted to let you know after coming off the pill my AF were REALLY light and I often wondered if that was what was stopping us getting pregnant, so its not necessarily a problem :hugs: Defo still mention it though hun :D

:hi: dandy


----------



## WelshRose

Never....When you get them to check your iron levels hun...get them to do a full blood count that will tell them if you are anemic with your Hb count, it will also tell them about the size of your red blood cells. You also need them to check your ferritin levels which is your iron stores....sometimes as with me your Hb can appear ok maybe slightly on the low side but not enough to cause concern...when at the same time your iron stores are low because your body has been calling on it to maintain your Hb level...if untreated you end up where I am at the mo with low Hb, small red blood cell size and no iron left in storage. A lot of the time docs don't tend to check Ferritin...they rely on Hb alone which as you can see is only providing half the picture.
I definately think the thyroid test as you say...Ummm....As you're at the right point in your cycle...the usual cd3 tests for LH, FSH etc. Prolactin...maybe. I guess from a procedure point of view maybe angle for an HSG as you clearly have a beautiful temp shift...would be nice for piece of mind to check your tubes.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Dandy...That sounds about right hun...Hope it's good news tomorrow and then your bfp-bound:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

never, linny :wave:

have you been to the dr yet never?? definately waiting to hear how that goes :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

going tomorrow dandy :)


----------



## dandybrush

:dohh: sorry thought it was tomorrow :haha: well it is here, and i get my go ahead today some time, im gonna call up at about lunch time, so i can go from work to pick up the clomid if she has looked at the results by then


----------



## TntArs06

I dont even know where to start so I will be straight....

Scan did not show anything....nothing was in the sac. We are in the beginning stages of a miscarriage! :cry: I have to take a pill to help me bleed it out :cry: were devastated right now. I may not be on for a bit.....hurts so much!!!

I love you guys though...thank you for everything. Ya'll can look me up facebook if you want...but BNB is kinda sad for me right now....

I just wanted to let you girls know so you all have been so great!!! Just hopen we have the strength to even try again. Love you guys....

PS my name is Tosha Tuzon....if you wanna find me on FB.


----------



## SBB

Oh Hun I am so sorry.... :cry: did not expect that at all. Big :hugs: sweetie you and your OH take all the time you need.... 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

OMG tnt :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: like sbb said, take all the time you need, we will allways be here for you if you do come back to us :hugs: terribly sorry for your loss :cry:


----------



## AJThomas

Oh TNT......i have no words for you girl, i'm just really sorry you're going thru this.


----------



## kelster823

TnT- I am just sittin here with my mouth WIDE OPEN and IN COMPLETE SHOCK...

I know words can't comfort the feelings you are having right now-- but just take all the love from your partner, family, and friends sweetie....

((((((((((((((((((((((( HUGE ASS HUG FROM ME ))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## TntArs06

I thought id stop in real quick and say thank you. I took anxiety pills so im kind of numb right now. Took my first round of scary pill and if this doesn't work then I have to have a D&C. Just wishing today never happened!!! Thank you again for your support and love. If you can't find me on facebook by typing my name then maybe google me and it should pop up. I have a hard core privacy thing so you prob only see a pic if that.

I hope you girls have a good week. Thank again....its much appreciative.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh TNT....girl I am so sending you a huge hug!! So sorry hun! Take all the time you need and we will be here when you are ready to come back!


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - i am so sorry to hear this honey :cry: :cry: like most of the girls have said already. take all the time you need and we will be here for anything and everything you need.


----------



## xcharx

Tnt im soo sorry :hugs: were here if you need us :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Lucy1973

TNT I am so sorry and sad for you right now, sending a big :hugs: over to you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

ok girlies just letting you know my dr said to start the clomid, so first dose is tonight :)


----------



## WelshRose

Aww no TNT:cry::cry:
I really didn't expect to read that sweets...and am so so sorry that you're going thru it. As Kel said there are no magical words hun...I wish there was to take the pain away...just know that we love you to, we're here for you whenever you need us and you, your OH and donor will remain in our thoughts.

Super Huge Hugs sweets....Take care:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

That's great Dandy:hugs: Did your U/S and bloods come back ok?


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - i'm confused. i thought clomid days were 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, or 5-9. everywhere that i have read has stated not to take it after CD9. kind of confused why you are :shrug:


----------



## WelshRose

That makes two of us Never:lol: 

Dandy...I've just chart stalked and please don't ask me why...cos I don't know but... Welshie just has a feeling that Ov could be just around the corner for you...:shrug::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

welshie, i have no idea what the results actually were, the gyn left a msg with the reception lady to tell me to start the clomid :shrug: so thats what im doing

never - the gyn said yes its normally 3-7 she said because my cycles are so long it wont matter to start it now, she is going to count today as cd 3 and from here i count to cd 21 for my next blood test :shrug: hope it works for me


----------



## WelshRose

Never...how ya doing this morning sweets? Hope you're feeling ok about later babe...and have your list of questions at the ready:hugs:

Dandy...I hope it works for you to babe:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

...:shrug: i hope it is around the corner...and i hope the clomid doesnt stuff me up :dohh: but im going to do what she says :shrug: is that bad?? :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

oh yes never todays the day, anxiously waiting on what they tell you


----------



## dandybrush

hey welshie, i just chart stalked myself :haha: and thats 2 cycles in a row now that i have a massive dip right at the end of AF, :shrug: just an observation


----------



## dandybrush

if i have another 44 day cycle, i think taking the clomid now wont hurt :shrug:


----------



## WelshRose

I dunno Hun....it's really uncanny...and I'd hate for you to listen to me and me be wrong but...the feeling isn't going anywhere:nope:....it still says Ov round the corner...like in the next two days:dohh: 
You have had a dip in the last two cycles right at the end of AF but the shape getting there is different and the temp after the dip is going in the other direction...if I was really to put my inkling out there I'd say...:baby::baby:...:shock:...but as I say...I'm feeling edgy about saying all this just in case I'm so off...it would be hilarious if I'm right thou:winkwink:
As for is it right hun....I can't comment because I'm terrible for going with my gut instinct even if it's doing the oppposite of what I've been told to do by my gyne...for me...for my body...my gut instinct usually tells me right but for you...you've gotta do what you believe:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

what do you mean :baby: ?? im not pg now, i just had AF

:dohh: i dont know anymore welshie :cry: its only 5 days of clomid...maybe it will make the ov stronger if it is around the corner :shrug: :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

i've honestly never had any instincts about Ov or :baby: before, so what if you are right with me, and the clomid stuffs it up????


----------



## WelshRose

Dandy...I'm sorry hun:hugs: I shouldn't of voiced those thoughts...it was wrong of me. I'm sure the clomid wont stuff things up babe...your gyne obviously knows what she's talking about and she would of had the results in front of her to make the decision to tell you to take the clomid:hugs: Ignore Welshie's ramblings...and I am sorry:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

i trust you :( and now im just worried that it might stuff up my weightloss and my natural cycles, maybe i should go one more natural and see if the weightloss is really working, but then if that doesnt work then im a cycle behind again :dohh: and the gyn is set in this plan for me, plus if i was pg wouldnt they have found it in the ultrasound??


----------



## dandybrush

dont feel bad welshie, i wanted your opinion, its just brought to the surface some worries i was prob having anyway :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

well i must have pcos anyway the ultrasound obviously confirmed i have the cysts, so i have 2 symptoms, meaning i have it, so the clomid wont hurt, however i do believe the weight loss was working for me in shortening my cycles, and it might have been shorter again without the clomid this cycle :shrug: but wanting that bfp so bad, i might just do the clomid..:shrug: i never really thought i could not do what the dr suggested...


----------



## WelshRose

I'm feeling so bad hun....you can't trust me hun on this...I'm not your doc and at the end of the day I'm just a friend sat on the other side of the world looking at a temp chart. I don't think you are pg right now hun.
I think if I were in your shoes at this very early stage in the relationship with your gyne I'd be doing what she said sweets...as I said she's got results to base her decision on and it's not going to look good to her if you start acting on what someone on the net has said and not following her plan.
I'm really sorry...Welshie's thoughts are not going to be spoken again:nope:


----------



## dandybrush

stop that :trouble: always speak your thoughts :hugs: i love you guys and i want to know what you all think/feel

i will go with the gyn i voiced my concerns with OH and he said just try the clomid, if nada i can maybe look at next cycle going without or we'll see what she thinks then :hugs: 

love you welshie :kiss:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Dandy...thank you:hugs: and I love you too sweets:kiss: 
So...clomid tonight:thumbup:...and I have everything crossed for a few weeks time that you'll be staring at :bfp::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs:

I have just read about 8 pages and have run out of time to reply. I have to go into school this morning and share a story with Ella and her friends for book share week. I cant leave the house unless its clean and tidy :blush: This is something that happens to me during every pregnancy :blush:
I am then off Christmas shopping so would just like to say ..

Enjoy your day maca ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

TNT, I am so sorry that you are going through this awful time. Lots of love to you all. You are in my thoughts :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Sparkle
Enjoy book share hun:thumbup:
Christmas shopping...I'm so gonna have to get you to kick my butt in gear...I have a list forming but it's still in primitative stages:dohh::rofl:
Have a good day sweets....and don't go carrying anything too heavy!!:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies just woken up have had a evil headahe the past few days think itsmy dyslexia playing up tryna get in all these new words:wacko: i was brave yesterday and got passarys as i reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly want some lovin! so 2 more days of that then i an get on it in our own bed!


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Lindsey...Glad you're on the road to getting it sorted sweets:hugs:
Are you home now?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Morning Lindsey...Glad you're on the road to getting it sorted sweets:hugs:
> Are you home now?

nope but we having the day on today go home weds even:happydance: english language and less headahe lol


----------



## WelshRose

Aww bless ya...I hope the headache clears quickly sweets:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Dandy, I'd listen to your doc and ignore crazy welshie :rofl: only because if one of them is wrong I'd rather you be mad at your doc than our lovely welshie :D 
I think you should just take 'the clomid though... It's a risk, but so is not taking it... 

Hope everyone else is ok :D 

Poor TNT I am so sad for her :( 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

SBB said:


> Dandy, I'd listen to your doc and ignore crazy welshie :rofl: only because if one of them is wrong I'd rather you be mad at your doc than our lovely welshie :D
> X x x

Thank you SBB...Crazy Welshie is right:dohh:....It really was a case of brain and mouth(fingers) not engaging. I've felt very bad...especially as I know how you can end up hanging on people's every last word...I am so sorry:hugs::hugs: Welshie is banning herself from making any chart comments or 'psychic' predictions:dohh::shy:

How are you getting on honey? Have you bought any baby bits yet??....Pram?? etc?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lol welshie don't feel bad :hugs:

Yep we have the pram, cot bed and a few bits and bobs. Going to the baby show at the weekend to hopefully pick up lots of things like re-usable nappies and changing bag etc... 

Got to go out today but I can't be bothered :( although I get to go to my favourite sandwich shop :D and I might get 2 sandwiches - one for today and one for tomorrow! 

Think I am getting a cold :( 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Aww no Hun:hugs: Can you take anything in 3rd tri...I know pretty much all anti-cold stuff in 1st tri is a no-no? Hope it doesn't come to anything:hugs:

Good call on the sandwich shop...what filling are you fancying?:winkwink:

So glad you have pram and bits and bobs....Aww the baby show....seventh heaven...I should imagine...I've never been but it looked cool on 'the apprentice' when they showed it:thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## SBB

I probably won't take anything... Just wait it out and hope it doesn't develop! I'll put the heating on so I'm nice and warm! 

I am gonna have a goats cheese and rocket sandwich if they have one, AND a mozerella and roasted veggie one :D The mozerella one I will have hot tomorrow... yum yum! I used to have them when I worked near that town, but now it's 30 mins away so I only get one if I go there for some other reason! 

Yeh I hope the baby show is good... I'd just like to touch things and play around with them before buying... rather than buying everything online! 

Any nice plans for today? 

I am going to see this house later: 
https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-31518851.html

Not for us, as an investment for our friends. Although actually it's mainly just to see it - I think it looks amazing! But apparently it's been squatted in and vandalised... Such a shame as it's a beautiful house... 

x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> I probably won't take anything... Just wait it out and hope it doesn't develop! I'll put the heating on so I'm nice and warm!
> 
> I am gonna have a goats cheese and rocket sandwich if they have one, AND a mozerella and roasted veggie one :D The mozerella one I will have hot tomorrow... yum yum! I used to have them when I worked near that town, but now it's 30 mins away so I only get one if I go there for some other reason!
> 
> Yeh I hope the baby show is good... I'd just like to touch things and play around with them before buying... rather than buying everything online!
> 
> Any nice plans for today?
> 
> I am going to see this house later:
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-31518851.html
> 
> Not for us, as an investment for our friends. Although actually it's mainly just to see it - I think it looks amazing! But apparently it's been squatted in and vandalised... Such a shame as it's a beautiful house...
> 
> x x x

thats near my firends mum hehe


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys, i'd never be mad at welshie :hugs: 

its exciting sbb, your getting all ready for little bub to arrive :happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

Wow SBB...that house looks amazing!....and sounds as thou it has a lot of investment potential as well:thumbup: 

Completely understand with the having to feel things before buying:lol:....I was exactly the same:lol:

Not a lot planned for me today...just house work stuff...I had a nice lunch out yesterday with a friend:thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

:hugs:Dandy:hugs:

I have definate ovary twinges going on girls:yipee: Had what felt like a left-sided stitch most of yesterday evening as well:thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Yay Welshie! You don't think it could have been yesterday do you? 

Here is Sparkles butterflies I made for her 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/FlutterfliesSmlPink1.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/FlutterfliesSmlPink7.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/FlutterfliesSmlPink5.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/FlutterfliesSmlPink3.jpg

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

OMG!...SBB....That is beautiful!!! I absolutely love your work hun...so simple yet so effective:thumbup:

As for Ov yesterday...I don't think so babe...not going on the cbfm sticks...I'm putting my money on peak readings for tomorrow and thursday....we'll see thou:winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Well hopefully it will be the next few days - just make sure you get plenty of :sex: and plenty of those iron tablets down your neck!! 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

I'm on it honey....so far I have been the bestest patient...3 a day just like I was instructed!:rofl::winkwink:

Feeling pretty amazed at how the temps are forming the exact same chart as my June one:shock:...hopefully with a different end result thou:winkwink:


----------



## WelshRose

Right then girls....November is almost upon us and TTC and I are feeling a tad lonely on the list:winkwink:....Roll Up....Roll Up....with your AF/or testing dates (which ever you'd prefer) Please!:winkwink: Lets make it a month with as close to everybody on it as we can:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Right then girls....November is almost upon us and TTC and I are feeling a tad lonely on the list:winkwink:....Roll Up....Roll Up....with your AF/or testing dates (which ever you'd prefer) Please!:winkwink: Lets make it a month with as close to everybody on it as we can:winkwink:

i shall let you know as soon as my temps behave and show ov:haha:


----------



## yazzy

Ahhh finally caught up everything...I only missed a day and had about 9 pages to read through lol!

I just want to say i'm so sorry to hear about TNT...if you do read this hun I am sending you a huge hug and if you do feel like coming back in the future then we are all here for you.


Welshie...I hope O is just around the corner for you! 

Dandy...good luck with the clomid. I have a prescription for it if I need it but am only allowed to take it days 2-6. Let us know how you get on and wishing you a BFP.

SBB...loving the artwork, it is really nice.

Never...hope your appointment goes well and you ask everything that you need to and start to get some answers. You've waited long enough now.

Hi Linny, Lindsey, AJ, Sparkle and all the other ladies.

AFM...5dpo today and determined not to symptom spot as over the last 2 cycles I have realised its not reliable lol.


----------



## WelshRose

Lindsey...Thank-you sweets....I'm hoping it's gonna be the month for early christmas presents:winkwink:

Yazzy...:hi:...I take my hat off to you...I end up driving myself crazy most months:lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Thank-you sweets....I'm hoping it's gonna be the month for early christmas presents:winkwink:

if my ov holds off for a few days then yeh could be for me lol bens lil swimmers will prob be like woahhhh we are in and all swim at once:haha:


----------



## WelshRose

How are the cbfm sticks looking hun? I hope you're lil eggy gets released at just the right time!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> How are the cbfm sticks looking hun? I hope you're lil eggy gets released at just the right time!

yesterday was preety much sae as day b4 will be doing another at 4 ish gb time running out of them tho only have 3 left!


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance: for your twinges welshie

sbb that house omg!! i would feel like a queen if i lived in that

well its 8.30 pm here and i have just taken my first clomid...fxed i have no bad side effects


----------



## WelshRose

Will you get some more? Hope you get to see a peak hun:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

welshie ill let you know my af due date when i know my Ov date...


----------



## WelshRose

I hope you don't suffer any either babe:hugs:
Thanks Hun....:thumbup: Welshie is on a mission for a full list:winkwink:

Right I must start my housework:dohh:...catch y'all later:hugs: xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Will you get some more? Hope you get to see a peak hun:hugs:

not sure it says only to use the same pack :shrug:


----------



## WelshRose

Lindsey...hun...I think that is CB being very clever...i.e you could end up wasting tests because there haven't been enough left in one pack to do another cycles so you bin the remaining ones and then pick up a new pack.
I've definately read somewhere that someone contacted them about the number of highs they were getting and they said that you could use diff packs even thou the literature says not too...I think I googled what does a peak cbfm stick look like cos I couldn't remember having only had one cycle where it has happened:dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Lindsey...hun...I think that is CB being very clever...i.e you could end up wasting tests because there haven't been enough left in one pack to do another cycles so you bin the remaining ones and then pick up a new pack.
> I've definately read somewhere that someone contacted them about the number of highs they were getting and they said that you could use diff packs even thou the literature says not too...I think I googled what does a peak cbfm stick look like cos I couldn't remember having only had one cycle where it has happened:dohh:

il try pick sum up when we get home if i have any cash :shrug:


----------



## Linny

Big BIG BIG :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: TNT!! I am so so sorry to hear your devastating news. Just you take as much time as you need and we will be here waiting for you if you decide to come back :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Linny

SBB I have a cold too :( Had it since wednesday and apparently its now made me a snorer! Poor Oh is getting no sleep....secretly it makes me smile as I've spent the last three years having to cope with his GIANT snores :haha: :rofl: 

Oooh Dandy :yipee::yipee: on the Clomid :thumbup:

Never good luck today honey :hugs: :hugs:

Welshie....jump on that hubbie tonight :haha::hugs:

:hi: yazzy, sparkle, kel


----------



## Delilahsown

TntArs06 said:


> I dont even know where to start so I will be straight....
> 
> Scan did not show anything....nothing was in the sac. We are in the beginning stages of a miscarriage! :cry: I have to take a pill to help me bleed it out :cry: were devastated right now. I may not be on for a bit.....hurts so much!!!
> 
> I love you guys though...thank you for everything. Ya'll can look me up facebook if you want...but BNB is kinda sad for me right now....
> 
> I just wanted to let you girls know so you all have been so great!!! Just hopen we have the strength to even try again. Love you guys....
> 
> PS my name is Tosha Tuzon....if you wanna find me on FB.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Well i am back and i have to say that my Christmas shopping is nearly done :blush: lol.
I am trying to get all the Christmas and baby things done before the end of November so that i can relax and put my swollen feet up while everyone else runs around like headless chickens.

I have purchased so far -

Pram, cosy toes and changing bag
Cot bed, cot bed set, sheets and blankets.
Mosses basket, sheets and blankets
changing stuff
Sleep suits
Bouncy chair
Vests 
Bottles
Bibs
Dummies
So not doing to bad. Think another couple of shopping trips and we should be done :blush::blush:

SBB, my DH says I'm not allowed to talk with you anymore :winkwink:. I have sent back my Rosie posy bedding because i found some butterfly bedding in mothercare at the weekend that matches my lovely picture lol. I had to obviously have the mosses basket, changing mat, top and tail bowl and any thing else that i could find in this range to go with the picture :rofl: I'm afraid my poor Dh does not understand the importance of matching lol. My whole nursery has been centered around the picture :dohh: 

I see that you have your pram. Which one did you go for ?


----------



## SBB

:rofl: sparkle you're a nightmare!! You'll have to post piccys of the nursery once it's done! 

I went for the maxi cosi mura 3, it's not great looking but we live in a village with no pavements so it's really practical for all the roads and fields! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Lol Linny I don't think I've started snoring just yet :haha: your poor OH! But I agree it's his turn really! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

blahhhhhhhhhhhhhh morning ladies......

TnT if you are stalking THINKING OF YOU SWEETIE..........

dang you preggo ladies are on top of things.. :lol: I told Jeff regardless what our lil bean was to be- my nursery was going to be in blue-white-sliver... and boy or girl... he/she was coming home in a Dallas Cowboys get up :lol:

Never- hope the doc vst was went well.....

Welshie chart lookin' fab darling...

Dandy so they are starting you on clomid after CD9.. I have heard some gals say they have done the same thing.. FX's this works.... and you get that :bfp:

oh crap totally forgot what else everyone said....

:hi: TTC, Char, Lindsey, AJ, Yazzy, Delia, Celtic (where has she been????)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dandy - Go with what your doc says...it might be unconventional to take the clomid on cd 10 but not impossible....esp. with a wacky cycle.

Never- I hope all went well today.

Welshie - yipee on ov pain! Why are you not listening to your cdfm sticks...makes me afraid to listen to mine...HEHEHE

sbb - Oh I want those sandwiches! I make sandwiches like that at home on my panini maker...So now I know what I will be having for lunch today....thanks! 

Linds - two more days then home sweet home!

yazzy - Oh I hope this is it for you!

Kel - you sound like brad...he already told me the nursery is all about the bears!!! LOL

TNT - sending you tons of love and TLC

Hi sparkle, linny, celtic, AJ, Delia

afm - cd10 and another high...i am expecting that I will get about 5 of these before I ov....I hope I am right.


----------



## nevertogether

hi ladies,

first wanted to thank everyone for all the well wishes on the doctor. quite flattering to know you are all thinking of me. :blush:

welshie - it looks like ov is just around the corner for you. i really think that soy did the trick for you girl and i hope and pray you catch that eggy!

dandy - hope the side effects to clomid aren't bad. i didn't get many while taking soy, just headaches sometimes.

sparkle - :shock: wow that is a lot of christmas shopping!

yazzy - hope a :bfp: is in the future honey

AFM it's been a rough day. the doctor took blood to check my iron levels and thyroid levels like i requested, and she was very very nice. i explained to her everything and she has stated that i should be pregnant by now with all the trying we have done, and that she will do what she can to assist. however, the army clinic is not an infertility clinic so all they can do is refer me to a german clinic off post that deals with these kinds of things. so she referred me. i should be able to go through and make an appointment in three days and go from there. she said from then i will most likely get a lot of blood work done and probably an HSG since i do know that i ovulate so they want to see if a tube is blocked. she was very very helpful and said she would call with my iron and thyroid results when she gets them. she also said that it might be a few months before something is resolved, but that is better than not knowing. hoping we get pregnant before then, but at least now i have a plan. DH has a SA scheduled for 2 dec as well so we are getting things figured out and if we don't get pregnant this year then there is a definite 2011 baby coming soon. hoping this year though. FX'ed.

i am pretty depressed because DH found out today that his orders to here have been canceled. so, my countdown disappears and i don't see him this weekend. i won't for just over a month now. i got my cry out and i'm pretty depressed. was really really really looking forward to being with him this weekend. leave it to the army to ruin everything. :cry: 

well love you girls.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Awww Never I am so sorry your plans got canceled....that really stinks. So we will start a new count down and you get to hang with us this weekend!

Good that you have a plan in place with your dr. It is nice that she was so helpful.


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya TTC....did I say I wasn't listening to the cbfm sticks?:dohh::lol: I think for the second month ever they may actually be gonna work for me:thumbup: I'm really hoping for a peak tomorrow:thumbup:
That would be cool if you get yours in a couple of days to hun....looking forward to a shared tww:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

welshie - oh that is great news...I am trying this b/c the temping was stressing me out but now I am not so sure this isnt just as bad.....LOL....well I just hope I ov and we bd enough. Just was reading about Guiliana rancic...thsi is an american who is dealing with infertility....35 and the dr told her that her eggs are old and they are doing ivf now.....well I just turned 35 last week....not feeling so good about all of this...LOL


----------



## kelster823

> 35 and the dr told her that her eggs are old and they are doing ivf now

GREAT--- just GREAT... I guess mine are frigin WHACKED OUT MAJORLY SERIOUSLY OLD OLD OLD ............

:lol: Brad too huh....

and it seems anything and EVERTHING we try is a stress pocket............. 

Never- ohh nooooooooooooooo honey.....GOSH DANG FLUCKING MILITARY :hugs:

and glad you have some direction now....... 2011 isn't that far away either... hell Oct is almost over already


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Sorry Never we must have been typing at the same time sweetheart:hugs:
I am SO SO gutted that your weekend plans have been cancelled:cry:...and so mad at the army...god you guys deserve a break:hugs:

That's fab that the doc has done the bloods sweets...I hope they come back ok. Do you think you'll have to wait long before you can get into the german clinic??? I hope not:hugs:

Heaps of love sweets...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

TTC...I know completely what you mean hun....I started using the CBFM with a view to giving up temping...now I've ended up doing both....I guess if you're gonna stress about one you might as well stress about the other...that was my logic anyway:rofl: 

C'mon Girlies....you hear all the time of women older than the pair of you becoming Mums....we will have no Old Talk on this train:trouble::haha::hugs: xxxx


----------



## nevertogether

welshie - i hope it doesn't take too long to get in the clinic. apparently germany is one of the leading countries in infertility so i'm thinking that they might be VERY helpful and hopefully get me in soon. not sure how soon, but hopefully soon. my next cycle is starting tomorrow or thursday so if i needed bloods and all that, i will probably have to wait until next cycle already. and i'm pretty sure i will be in the states for the next cycle, so... WISH i could get in there this week, that would be soooooooooooooooo awesome. but doubt that.


----------



## WelshRose

Kel is right Never...October is almost done...11wks and 2011 will be here....and it will be your year to become a mummy:hugs:

It's a shame the doc today couldn't give you a blood form for your cd3 bloods hun....is there a GP-kinda-person that you could see in the next couple of days that could request those bloods?
Maybe the Army does have it's upsides hun...if you weren't in it then you probably wouldn't be in Germany where they have that fab reputation...they are gonna sort it for you sweets...I just know it:hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

you girls always make me feel better :hugs: i'm still sad of course, but optimistic as well. i don't know of any :shrug: the OB/GYN that i spoke to today said that they do not do the blood work until the clinic i am referred to sends them a list of what all needs to be checked. from there she said i come back to her and they do all my bloods at the lab there and send it to the clinic. can any regular doctor do those bloods or does it have to be a GYN?


----------



## yazzy

Hey Never looks like we'll be going through similar things at similar'ish times. My OH is going for his SA on Nov 10th...he kept forgetting to book so i've done it this morning and i'm waiting for an appointment for a HSG. I'm sorry your plans were cancelled, how gutting just before you are due to see him.

But positive thinking is that we will get BFP's before all this.


----------



## WelshRose

Never...I'm not sure how it works where you are honey...but in the UK yes a general doc can request to test your fertility hormone levels....Ummm...
FSH, LH, estradiol, progesterone, sex hormone binding globulin, testosterone...to name a few of the top of my head. They can also check prolactin levels as well. 

You should be optimistic hun...you're young, fit and healthy....and it will happen:hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

nevertogether said:


> you girls always make me feel better :hugs: i'm still sad of course, but optimistic as well. i don't know of any :shrug: the OB/GYN that i spoke to today said that they do not do the blood work until the clinic i am referred to sends them a list of what all needs to be checked. from there she said i come back to her and they do all my bloods at the lab there and send it to the clinic. can any regular doctor do those bloods or does it have to be a GYN?

:hugs: Chin up Girl! It will happen- for all of us. Im sorry you won't get to see DH as planned...don't know what to tell you to console you, but hopefully you will get to see him soon enough. As far as your blood work goes- anyone can draw them, but I think that since they are referring you to a specialist- some of their tests are more specific. When Nate and I went to see a FS last year- there was a laundry list (literally) of tests that they did- some of them I had never even heard of. I know since you're active duty military you are probably covered by tricare. Im not sure how billing will play role in germany, but I know that here stateside- most won't cover infertility ANYTHING, including labs- so just a heads up. I don't have tricare but had to pay for everything out of pocket since insurance didn't cover any of that. when you get back stateside- may be a good idea to find a Ob/Gyn that offers infertility treatments of a sort because there are some that do. It's when you have to resort to IVF and IUI and stuff like that where they can't help you. Hope that helps sweets!

HI EVERYONE!!! Back to work I go....catch up later.


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Yazzy
How did your night out with your sis go? Where'd you go for din-din after?
Any symptoms that we're not going to call symptoms going on?:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Delia...hope your day is going ok and it's soon home time:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you for all that delilah :hugs: VERY VERY helpful! tri-care actually covers infertility and testing and medicines.. it just does not cover IFV and IUI. i researched this quite a while back just in case. i won't be back in america until 2012 and all the FS i've spoken to have told me that the time frame i will be there this year (17 nov - 6 dec) isn't long enough for them to even get a full work up on me. i was told once my referral is sent in to call tri-care europe (three days from now) and go from there. so i'm confident that it will cover most of it.


----------



## SBB

Aw never I'm gutted for you they cancelled DHs trip - and at such short notice :growlmad: what a bunch of w**kers! Hope you'll be ok hun :hugs: 

On the plus side I'm glad your doctor was great... I hope you can get your bloods done sooner if possible... Anyone can take your bloods here and just request whatever tests on them, but it may be different there, esp as it's army... 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - yeah I know Guiliana and bill are trying to help but the stats they were giving made me feel worse...LOL

Welshie- you are right...NOTHING will stop the stressing I have come to that conclusion!

So I have decided STOP GOOGLING!!!!!


----------



## WelshRose

ttcbaby117 said:


> Welshie- you are right...NOTHING will stop the stressing I have come to that conclusion!
> 
> So I have decided STOP GOOGLING!!!!!

Now that could be the key to a stress-free life:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Good Evening ladies :hugs::hugs:

NEVER, I'm so happy that the doctors are helping you :happydance: 2011 is not that far away. In fact just around the corner :headspin: and it's got your :bfp: wrote all over it :hugs:
I'm so sorry that that you wont get to see DH this weekend. What a crap bit of news for you :growlmad: Lots of love to you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

WELSHIE, I cant believe you are going to be in the ttw again. The days are passing by so quickly. Every day is a day closer to that :bfp: :hugs::hugs:

:hi: Kelster, Linny, Sbb, Lindsey, Dandy, Yazzy, Tnt, Ttc, Celtic, and all the other ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:...You're right hun...it doesn't seem long since the last one....thanking soy for that...and you girls for giving me the courage to try it:winkwink: 

You deserve a medal as big as a frying pan hun for getting all your christmas shopping done...if you didn't have Lil Sparkle on board I'd employ you to do mine:winkwink: It's gonna be such a lovely feeling to sit back and relax those last few weeks...well as much as a mum can huh:winkwink:

You mentioned your ankles earlier hun...are they very swollen?:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

DAMN you ladies are VERY chatty today.............


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha welshie! Ok then that is it....no more googling...and once I get my peak on my cbfm I am going to just chill out and listen to you ladies chat!


----------



## kelster823

ok now ya'll get quiet on me.. :rofl:

OMG I have sooooooooooooooooooooo many grey hairs BLECK............



> I am going to just chill out and listen to you ladies chat!

like what I am doing now :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha Kel that is what dye is for...dont mind that!


----------



## kelster823

I know but the dye isn't working anymore either....especially with my roots coming in LORDY each side of my head is just FULL of grey hair.................. awwwwwwwwwwwwww :cry:


----------



## sparkle05

WelshRose said:


> :rofl:...You're right hun...it doesn't seem long since the last one....thanking soy for that...and you girls for giving me the courage to try it:winkwink:
> 
> You deserve a medal as big as a frying pan hun for getting all your christmas shopping done...if you didn't have Lil Sparkle on board I'd employ you to do mine:winkwink: It's gonna be such a lovely feeling to sit back and relax those last few weeks...well as much as a mum can huh:winkwink:
> 
> You mentioned your ankles earlier hun...are they very swollen?:hugs:

No not yet lol. I don't think they will be long though. I'm so big and uncomfortable already and i have 14 weeks left to go :dohh: I am just a bloody fuss pot when it comes to organising things. I drive myself insane let alone the people around me. I wish i was the relaxing sort but I'm like a dog with a bone when i have things to do. I have lists for everything :blush: and I'm 10 times worse when pregnant. DH thinks i have OCD :cry: It's funny cause when i do sit down baby sparkle starts having a party. I think she had all her mates round the other night as i could not sleep for all the moving :winkwink: 
Hopefully as i get even bigger i wont have a choice but to rest :thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww bless ya hun...You must take it easy!!! I do remember being a bit like it with Callum...there was a touch of super-organised going on...soon reverted to the horizontal attitude afterwards:rofl:
Have all your kiddies been born at their dates hun?:hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

WelshRose said:


> Aww bless ya hun...You must take it easy!!! I do remember being a bit like it with Callum...there was a touch of super-organised going on...soon reverted to the horizontal attitude afterwards:rofl:
> Have all your kiddies been born at their dates hun?:hugs:

Pretty much welshie, Ryan and kizi were 4 days early and ella was on her due date. My mum went to see a clairvoyant who told her my baby would be late and would be born in february. Ummmm i don't think so :winkwink: I will be serving the eviction notice before then :rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:....what is your actual edd babe...it's not in your siggy?:lol:


----------



## sparkle05

WelshRose said:


> :rofl:....what is your actual edd babe...it's not in your siggy?:lol:

It's the 25th january :hugs::hugs:

Oh my god welshie i have just looked at my siggy and realised i am in double figures today lol Only 99 days to go Gulp xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ladies i reeeeeealllllly need advise lol well not advise but i duno!

ben has told me he wants to come back to germany meaning me too but i really not sure would mean a compleate change for me. the upside it better health care etc but the downsize is being away from all my famly and friends and having to make new ones:wacko: im really not good at making friends he came over to england for me for 2 years so i should do it for him shouldnt i?


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: Thought I'd post an up to date bumpy pic - lets have one from all the preggos :D 

30+3 bumpy pics, taken today. I think it looks bigger with my tights pulled up :haha: 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Bumppic30weeks3b.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Bumppic30weeks3.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Bumppic30weeks3a.jpg

x x x


----------



## SBB

lindseyanne said:


> ladies i reeeeeealllllly need advise lol well not advise but i duno!
> 
> ben has told me he wants to come back to germany meaning me too but i really not sure would mean a compleate change for me. the upside it better health care etc but the downsize is being away from all my famly and friends and having to make new ones:wacko: im really not good at making friends he came over to england for me for 2 years so i should do it for him shouldnt i?

Forever? Or for a while? I think you need to tell him you need time to think about it... 

x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ladies i reeeeeealllllly need advise lol well not advise but i duno!
> 
> ben has told me he wants to come back to germany meaning me too but i really not sure would mean a compleate change for me. the upside it better health care etc but the downsize is being away from all my famly and friends and having to make new ones:wacko: im really not good at making friends he came over to england for me for 2 years so i should do it for him shouldnt i?
> 
> Forever? Or for a while? I think you need to tell him you need time to think about it...
> 
> x x xClick to expand...

he says if i dont like it after a yr or so then we can go back to the uk but by then he will be back aqquanited with germany then he was i that makes sence? and wont want to leave. he says il make friends when we have kids and i can go to german language classes but :shrug:


----------



## SBB

huge decision hun... only you can know whether it would work for you or not. I think get more details about his plans and what you'd do. You would be lonely to begin with because you wouldn't know the language. 
Could you learn before you go? 
How long has he been thinking about it? Just because he's at home or something he's wanted for a while? 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

HOLY WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Suz... lookie at those bumpy pics.. OMG how CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> huge decision hun... only you can know whether it would work for you or not. I think get more details about his plans and what you'd do. You would be lonely to begin with because you wouldn't know the language.
> Could you learn before you go?
> How long has he been thinking about it? Just because he's at home or something he's wanted for a while?
> 
> x x x

just came out with it today that he doesnt wanna live back in the uk and is set on it i spoke to my mum earlyer and she said if it was her she would as u go where your heart is


----------



## WelshRose

Aww SBB....Your Lil Jesus bump...is so lush!...:lol: Serious Yummy Mummy business going on there:thumbup::hugs:

Sparkle....:wohoo::happydance::headspin::wohoo:....for double figures! I was expecting it to be earlier in Jan and the suggestion of Feb completely ridiculous:rofl::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aww SBB - I love those pics...you have such a perfect bump!!!!

Linds - Defo think about that one....make sure it is a right move not only emotionally but also career-wise....ya know.....if anything though, Never is there and from what she is saying they have really good infertility drs there...that might be a plus side. Best thing is to make a pros and cons list on that one....

Kel - I remember getting my first gray hair...it was on my 30th bday....LOL...I thought I was going to fall out! Well there are more now...but I dont dye my hair YET!


----------



## SBB

Aw thanks Kell :hugs: :D 

Lindsey I think it's a huge thing and you need time to make a decision so just tell him that. I think if you can organise it and make it work then it could be really cool. But he would have to be aware that you could be very lonely to begin with, and make sure he didn't bugger off and leave you all the time... And make an effort to introduce you to people etc... 

What's your gut instict? Other than fear?! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Thanks girls - I honestly look like crap but the sun was shining in the window so it made me look all glowing :haha: 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Lindsey...sending big :hugs: for the head pickle Hun. Can't really add anything to what SBB has already said...just follow what's in your heart babe...if it's something that you think you could handle then it could be exciting:thumbup:

Shaun has often talked about emigrating...feels the UK doesn't have a lot going for it these days....I tell him I have emigrated...I've come from England into Wales...and there the journey ticket ended:rofl::rofl:


----------



## yazzy

SBB....ahhhh what a lovely bump you have there...I'd be proud of that!!

Welshie...nothing going on with me i'm afraid, had a few stomach crampy feelings earlier but only 5/6dpo so it won't be anything to do with that. I would sooo love it to be our month...its the earliest i've O'd but was still around cd30 so not sure if thats too late?!

How are you doing Welshie...any closer to O'ing???

Lindsey...big decisions eh?! I know what you mean about missing family, friends etc...I don't think i'd be able to move too far away from mine...i'm such a Mummy's girl lol!


----------



## WelshRose

Yazzy...I have everything crossed that it could be the begginings of 'anything to do with that':winkwink: So hope you've caught it hun:hugs:

As for me and my Lil Ovary....I think it could be pinging inbetween maybe today and thursday...judging by the chart:winkwink: Just hoping and praying:lol:


----------



## dandybrush

morning girlies, i have ALOT of reading to do :trouble: how dare you chat without me :cry: :haha: (just kidding)

i just wanted to say never, :hugs: so glad they have referred you and they are on track to seeing you get your bfp, of course i do hope you get it before xmas too :) 

and sparkle!! thats alot of shopping, we're not doing presents this year :dohh: we're soo broke, if we get a bfp before xmas, we'll prob end up doing last minute baby shopping, as by october next year we should have both cars paid off :dohh: and then will have some money to spend :happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Dandy...:shock:...have I really been on here that long....it only seems like it was 8:30 and your first clomid tablet 5mins ago!....Get back to bed you can't have slept for anywhere near long enough:winkwink::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

sbb...cute bump :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: welshie :rofl: you must have been feeling chatty 

Lindsey - :hugs: your in a tough predicament there, he moved for you...maybe it would be nice to give his country a go :shrug: 
yazzy - im the same, im a mummies girl, however, my 1 thing that my OH would have to accomodate, would be that whereever he worked (if he wanted to work in another state say) is our dog, my baby (puppy) has to be able to come wherever we go, i would really struggle to move overseas and leave him behind :cry:


----------



## ttcbaby117

geez welsh I feel the same way! I have been on BNB all day today....LOL


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl: Nevermind PJ days, or duvet days....BnB days...every girl should have them!:rofl:

Right then folks after minimal housework has been done today...I must love you and leave you...gonna go grab a :shower:...Sweetdreams and I'll catch you all tomorrow:kiss::kiss:


----------



## ttcbaby117

night welshie!


----------



## dandybrush

night welshie :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

night welshie! i'm going to bed too. night girls! :wave:


----------



## kelster823

nite girls.....


----------



## dandybrush

night never :hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

ahhhhhhhhhhhh love that bump SBB!! too cute!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey delilah, we are on the same CD, though you are ahead of me, considering thats yesterday for me :haha:


----------



## Delilahsown

dandybrush said:


> :wave: hey delilah, we are on the same CD, though you are ahead of me, considering thats yesterday for me :haha:

Hi dandy!! I haven't been keeping track of my temps this cycle as i'm still spotting from my m/c- going on 3 weeks! grrr...im just ready for it to be gone already! just cuz i miss my hubby:blush:


----------



## dandybrush

ah :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

hey guys :cry: I am having concerns, im hearing diff things from diff pple, and its scaring me (about the clomid)

basically i think that my weightloss and diet have helped my cycles, and i think that this cycle maybe have going to be my best anyway, cept now im on this clomid, it wont stuff me up? it wont ruin my cycle? am i doing the wrong thing?? :cry: 

i didnt tell the gyn about the BBT charting :dohh: should i have told her, would she still have put me on clomid :shrug:? should i just trust her for this one cycle then talk to her at our next appointment about my charts?

:cry:


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, was so busy today, didnt have time to check in at all but goodness you all have been so chatty!!

SBB love the artwork and the bump! Both are so cute!

Never sorry you wont get to see your DH, big hugs, but i'm glad your appointment went well and you're getting everything sorted.

Dandy dont stress so much, i'd say stick it out this one cycle, i dont think it's going to stuff anything up, just take it one day at a time and if you have any bad side effects or gut feelings, go with those.

AFM, just trying to keep occupied and its working! I still think about ttcing of course but the days seem to go by so much faster cuz i'm so preoccupied with so many other things.

Its 12:58 AM here, i was working late and now i'm dog tired, cant remember everything i wanted to say so i'll catch you ladies tomorrow.


----------



## nevertogether

so my friend is stationed at camp bondsteel, kosovo with my husband. he was going on leave in three days to be there for the birth of their first child and now i hear that andrea (his wife) went in to labor today. he is going to miss the birth by three days! i'm sad for both of them. :cry: 

dandy - don't worry too much honey, that alone can delay a lot of things. just listen to your doctor honey. i don't think that fact that you didn't mention charting will affect much of her decision.

aj - glad to hear that you aren't worry too much about TTC and getting things done. that's my approach right now too! :)

have a good morning girls


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys :hugs: thats a huge sigh of relief from me


----------



## SBB

Dandy stick with the clomid, you're more likely to mess it up by not finishing the course... I don't think showing the doc your charts would have affected her decision...

By the way if you do have pcos, the low GI diet is supposed to really help.... 

Morning everyone :wave: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

im eating as good as i can, if i cut everything, ill go crazy, i have lost 3 kg, hoping to lose more soon :thumbup: 

thanx sbb, im going to follow through

morning :wave: hope you had a good night


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all? im sooooooooooooooooooooo itchy today excema and the cold sucks lol going hoe this eve:happydance: english food and able to use my phone! hehe


----------



## SBB

It's not that warm here Lindsey although it's beautiful blue sky :D 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> It's not that warm here Lindsey although it's beautiful blue sky :D
> 
> X x x

time i land will be dark:( but i dont care lol get to see my puddytat again


----------



## xcharx

Hi ladies


----------



## dandybrush

:wave:

night girls


----------



## xcharx

Yay bnb is working for me again :) it wernt working for me the other day :( 

how is everyone?


----------



## kelster823

:hi: ladies

won't have time to play today-- yep yep you know what day it is.....

blahhhhhhhhh and I have meetings too.... crap

anyhooooo must get to work.... 

ttyl


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think im gonna give living here a try wont be till jan ish anyway as bens got driving test to pass etc first


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey - Aww chick :) if you move over there youll pick german up quickly :) x


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - dont worry to much....clomid didnt do much to my cycle except lengthen my LP by a day or so....once I was off of it I had my old cycle back.

never- oh that is so sad....my BFF from high school is married to a marine..they have 4 kids...he has not beent here for any of their births. That is just so sad.

AJ - glad you sound so relaxed!

Linds - glad you have made a prelim decision. 

Kel - have fun at work today!

SBB - so hard to believe about the cold already....it is 80 degrees here.

char - welcome back....

Well I put dh back on maca today.....he doesnt know it though, I just put it in his shake and he drinks it. I was doing that before we went on vaca. but I slacked a bit. So today is his first day back on. I do notice his sex drive is through the roof when he is on it....so I hope it kicks in fast cuz I am coming up to my fertile window.

CBFM says high again!


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, brain is a muddle and i remember nothing i just read :haha: oh yah! Forgot to tell Kel how much i love her new Jeep!!

Welshie, testing date for me is Nov. 15th.

Dandy i'm a firm believer in eating as well as you can while at the same time eating stuff you enjoy. Nobody lives forever anyway so i'm not gonna starve myself or eat just greens to add a few years to my life, i think as long as you keep to the exercise that will be enough; you have people that dont necessarily eat well but they exercise a lot and they live longer, healthier lives than the strict eaters.


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

SBB, What a lovely bump :happydance: I have bump envy. Mine is so big lol. people keep saying " are you sure your only having one " :cry: Very neat looking bump :hugs::hugs:

LINDSEY, I don't know what to say about the move :shrug: My first thought was no way would i and then i think about how i might feel if it was my DH and he wanted to move. My DH's auntie and uncle moved to Ireland after he had a heart attack. It was somewhere he had always wanted to live through out there marriage and she decided that as there children had grown up and left home she would go over there. They have had a lovely time, but are now wanting to come back home to England to see more of there grandchildren. I suppose you have to go with your heart and do whats best for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

KELSTER, Hope your day has been as good as it can be for a Wednesday :hugs::hugs::hugs:

NEVER, hope you are feeling ok today :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi to all the other ladies. Hope you have had a lovely day :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

:: runs in ::: :hi: :hi: :hi: :: runs back out ::


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so annoyed! got my thyroid results back and it's 0.59. 0.5 - 3.0 is within normal, but i really think i'm borderline considering i get a lot of the hyperthyroid symptoms. but no doctors will listen to me since TECHNICALLY i am not. :cry:


----------



## Linny

:wave: girls!!

Never I'm so happy you had a lovely doctor and she's taken your concerns seriously. I hope you get in for the tests asap, it sounds like you in great hands :hugs: Sorry about DH, it must be awful to be let down at the last minute :cry: :hugs: :hugs: We will have to start a new countdown till you see him again in November :) :hugs:

Linds....hmmm tricky one. It seems like you've made your decision to give it a go and like you say if its not want you want you can always come home. Defo worth a shot if you can do it :hugs::hugs:

SBB...Awwwwwww i LOVE your bump. My pic will be posted at the weekend when i get around to it. C'mon other preggo's......get your bumps on here too :D Love the pic you made Sparkle, if I come into some spare money I will defo be ordering one :D

Dandy...how the clomid coming along hun?

Spark....you just absolutely crack me up :rofl: I can't believe you've now changed the nursery theme :rofl::haha: Its gott be done though and I would have probably done the same........though my OH would moan about it everytime he went into the nursery :D

:hi: char, kel, ttc, yazzy :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmmmm, never do you think maybe your symptoms have to do with something else. I think that is good news that your thyroid is ok. You can check that off of your list now of things that could be wrong.


----------



## dandybrush

ok well morning 2 on my clomid, feeling more normal today than yesterday :shrug: cant tell i've taken anything :haha: 

thanx ttc - least my cycles from now on wont be stuffed, even if this one is :dohh: 

aj - yeah i think the same, i do like to give myself treats, i just have to be careful im not a good one to stop once i start :haha:

:wave: hey kel, by kel


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Hey Peeeps:wave:

Kel....I'm joining you sweets....Wednesdays are just the shitiest days ever!!! Left the house at 7 this morning...got in at 8 tonight...cream crackered:dohh: 

TTC....I'm not to good with degrees F but this morning it was 0.5c and my car windowscreen had to be de-iced:shock:.....:cold::cold::rofl:

AJ...I've added you to the 15th hun:thumbup:

Dandy....glad you're feeling ok on the clomid hun:hugs:

Never...Aww so sad for your friends hun...I can't imagine doing childbirth with out my DH there...hope to hear that both are doing well soon:hugs: 

Sorry girls I know I have missed loads of you...you know it's not intentional....love you all:hugs: It's been a hard day emotionally today...so am just gonna chill for 5 before heading up the wooden hill before it all begins again tomorrow...hopefully I'll get to see my Pickle tomorrow evening before he's in bed and asleep:cry:...and have more time to chat with you all....hope you're all ok:hugs::kiss:


----------



## ttcbaby117

welshie - wow that is cold...I dont know what is going on but there a many ladies on here that are v. emotional....including me! I am crying at the most off the wall stuff today! I must be getting ready to ov.


----------



## yazzy

Just popping in quickly as i've had a manic day! My mum, sis and I all have Devon Rex cats (they look abit like gremlins lol) anyway my mum's queen had her kittens this morning - 5 in total and all healthy and doing really well. But my mum also had to go and have day surgery...what a nightmare but luckily me and my sis were about all afternoon for the kittens and mum is safely back at home. My mum isn't allowed to walk her dogs for atleast a month but possibly more....so looks like i'll be getting very fit soon lol. I have 4 dogs of my own and now adding another 3 ha ha!


----------



## WelshRose

Yazzy...Glad your mum is ok hun and the little kittens...we will need pics:winkwink:
I think if I had to walk 7 dogs...I'd have to invest in a good warm hat....keep my head warm where I'd become bald:winkwink::rofl:

TTC....Yeah it's just been lots of sad stuff in work hun...I'm treating the most amazing young woman...she's literally a month younger than me...she's dying and was crying in pain today...I have issues with it...when we wouldn't put our pets thru it:nope::cry: I get too caught up in my patients sometimes and fail to see them as stats as some of the consultants do:growlmad: 
I had another high today on my cbfm...even thou the stick looked the most peak I think I've ever seen it:dohh: I know from doing opks thou that I tend to have a really short surge.


----------



## xcharx

Hi ladies! I feel like ive been neglecting you all! 

Ttc - yay hope you catch the egg ;) 
Yazzy - wow girl, 7 dogs to walk? I hope there not big! Haha otherwise I think youll be taken for a walk! 
welshie - thats soo sad :( poor women! Its true - we wouldnT put our pets through it and I think the problem is most ppl dont understand the pain these ppl go thro coz theyve never looked after someone like it before! One of my clients died today :( very sad! Ive known them for over a year so its been very hard!


----------



## xcharx

AFM - Well works driving me MAD! I keep having to do the heavy ppl who cant move themself so im doing alot of moving and handlin... I went to the docs as an emergency Yday coz I had blood in my cm in the morning when I wiped, doc said it looks fine, then I had it again this morning so I dunno whats goin on! X


----------



## kelster823

Chello

TTC go catch that EGGIE girl.. you and Brad soo deserve it.....

Yazzy- wow kittens.. but glad your mom is doing well and HOME... have fun walking 7 dogs... kinda feels that way just walking my 2 dogs...... they are HORRID walkers.....

Char---------- hun PLEASE take care of yourself... does anyone know at work of your situtation? might be good to at least let SOMEONE know.... of course I had to tell my boss because I was going to need a lot of UNUSAL time off for me .. I never call in sick and always have my time off scheduled.........

Welshie--- whoaaaaaa that is COLD.... I keep forgetting you guys are much more north then I am.. If ya look across the big pond I am even with Spain

AFM.. not much------- just getting read to leave Friday for Atlantic City for the weekend.... (16 year anniversary on Friday for Jeff and I).........so don't freak out if you don't see me post okey dokey.. :rofl: I know how we all question where people are if ya don't post for a few days.....especially the "regulars" like moi :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

I meant to ask... do you guys celebrate Halloween?????????

I gotta scape up some OLD photos of us back a few years ago of our AWESOME costumes


----------



## kelster823

Found em... LOL we MADE these costumes ourselves.... to bad we don't talk with these people anymore LOL

this was in 2005


https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/100_0921.jpg


https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/100_0920_edited.jpg

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/100_0934_edited.jpg


----------



## Delilahsown

ahhhh KISS!!! Love it! Are you all dressing up this year? We haven't really had to time think up costumes this year, so we may not dress....


----------



## kelster823

yep we are.. we have a party next Saturday nite.. Jeff is going as Gene again and me I opted NOT to go as Ace-- spandex and my fat ass don't mix well.. so I am going as a hippie dude.. long black wig- headband-round eye glasses- mustache- army jacket- jeans and cowhide slippers (ya know the ones that looked like back in the da) somethign EASY to do

google some costumes.... I love to make mine--


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi every one, so much to read back on! 

How is every one, I was kept in over night after my appointment yesterday my blood sugars are high I got home this evening and I am shattered no speep last night. 
Im all ready to go with insulin Im back in the hospital tuesday it seems its just a matter of time im ok about that! 

Ive been so busy these last few weeks, so plan on checking up on ye all more often:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

just had some ewcm :shrug:


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls,

I didn't get a chance to read up on everyone so I hope you all are well!:hugs:

I couldn't bare to be away from you girls too long...so here I am.:kiss:

These past few days have been pretty horrid.:cry: Today the dr that did my surgery wanted to see me and he examined me and we ended up having to suck out the rest of it. In a way, it was a goodbye to our angel. 

The dr is going to send off part of the placenta for testing to make sure nothing was wrong. He said for as high as my numbers were how the strong the heartbeat was...he didn't understand why we lost the baby. So praying that nothing was wrong that can't be fixed.

He did seem to think that I can have a full term baby in the future. He wants us to wait to TTC until after I have another cycle. He prescribed me metformin to try. He said to also use the clomid but im not sure if I will use that or not. He says I need to lose about 50lbs and I guess the metformin aids in weight loss...along with a diet and exercise. So I think we will try again then. After I stop bleeding I will start to temp again just to get myself used to it. But not taking special vits or even maca. Just the metformin and I will research clomid even more before AF gets here.....:coffee:

I just want to express mine and OH's love for all your support. I started to really miss you girls so I came back. I wont be reading other threads and making myself crazy...just sticken with the maca girls that have always been there. So from the bottom of our hearts thank you so much! We will get through this over time....but I think I have cried every tear I had in me....SO.... I am back, slowly but surely! :hugs::flower:


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:

kel-Yea all the managers know and I told a few of the carers! Im joining a union incase they ness me around? WkD costumes :) last halloween night I found a dead body lol one of my clients had died standing up with his walking frame by the front door! So I dont think ill work this halloween! 
delila - :hi: hun, how are you? 
celtic - hey hun! Hope you get it all sorted :hugs: 
dandy - :hi: is ewcm fertile? I dunno lol ive read so much about things ive forgotten it!


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - welcome back :hugs: when will you find out what the placenta has shown? You dont look like you need to loose weight =s I tried finding you on facebook but I couldnT lol x


----------



## britchick82

WelshRose said:


> *EDIT: I have just renamed this thread as I successfully talked myself into buying Maca....and would now love to hear from people taking it and provide a place for us to keep in touch....Heaps of  everyone....be them  or  lets hope we get our lil inca warriors soon*
> 
> 
> * I can't tell you how happy I am that this thread has enough members now to start a testing page....Let me know your dates and what happens at the end of the tww....hopefully this page will be a blur of flashing *
> 
> 
> *Feb 2010*
> :bfp:Marissa_E:bfp:
> 
> *April 2010*
> :hugs:Kelster:angel:
> :bfp:SBB Team:blue::yipee:
> :hugs:HollyBush75 :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> *May 2010*
> :bfp:Mamaxm:bfp:
> :bfp:Sparkle05 Team:pink::yipee:
> :bfp:Linny Team:pink::yipee:
> :bfp:Mandy121 Team:yellow::yipee:
> :brat: 5 :witch:
> 
> 
> 
> *June*
> :hugs:CandyApple19:angel:
> :hissy: 8 :witch:
> 
> 
> 
> *July*
> :hugs:Whitbit:angel:
> :hugs:Honey08:angel:
> :bfp:CelticNiamh Team:yellow::yipee:
> :brat: 7 :witch:
> 
> 
> 
> *August*
> :bfp:Wispyshadow Team:yellow::yipee:
> :hissy: 5 :witch:
> 
> 
> 
> *September*
> :bfp:Lucy1973 Team:yellow::yipee:
> :bfp:TickTock Team:yellow::yipee:
> :hugs:TntArs06:angel:
> :hugs:Chili:angel:
> :hugs:Delilahsown:angel:
> :brat: 3 :witch:
> 
> 
> 
> *October 3rd*
> :bfp:xCharx Team:yellow::yipee:
> 
> *October 4th*
> :bfp:CandyApple19 Team:yellow::yipee:
> 
> *October 8th*
> :bfp:Pinkylisa28 Team:yellow::yipee:
> 
> *October 9th *
> :hugs:WelshRose:witch:
> 
> *October 10th *
> :hugs:Whitbit22:witch:
> :hugs:Dandybrush:witch:
> Kelster
> 
> *October 20th*
> :hugs:AJThomas:witch:
> 
> *October 30th*
> Yazzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *November 5th*
> WelshRose
> 
> *November 10th*
> Ttcbaby117
> 
> *November 15th*
> AJThomas​

Lol hi! Being a welsh girl myself (living in california) i knew you had to be welsh before even seeing your name! Gota love the things us welsh people say! My favourite is, After, now, in a minute!


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs:

TNT, I'm so glad your back :hugs::hugs: I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope that we can help you through this sad time. Mc's are tough emotionally, physically and mentally just take every day as it comes. I am living proof that you can go on to have healthy happy babies when your ready. Lots of love to you, your OH and donor. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT I am so sorry hun:cry::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

TNT I am soooo glad you are back here hun, even if chatting on here brings a smile to your face occasionally then that is a positive start. Take your time and do whatever feels right for you.

Char - going back to the walking the dogs...yes they are big dogs lol. I've got an Akita, 2 Rottweilers and a little Staffie and my mum has 2 German Shepherds and a Rottweiler. They are all as good as gold though so no bother to walk, I just generally take 2 out at a time so get abit extra exercise lol.

Kel...great costumes!!! For me personally we don't do alot for halloween, I get some sweets in for any kids trick or treating but thats about it.

So how is everyone today?

Hi.....SBB, Celtic (hope you are better soon), Sparkle, Welshie, Linny, Never, Lindsey, AJ, Dandy (yay for the ewcm...O could be just around the corner!!), TTC, Delilah...hope that's everyone!!


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies :hi: wee doggie I HAVE made it to 2000 posts...:lol: lordy I have an a BnB issue don't I.. LOL

anyhooooo

Celtic- hun OMG I just asked about you a few posts back.... Feel better sweetie

TnT- you have been in my thoughts.... you have got amazing friends and Amy, that I have read, that are there for you.... we are ALL thinking of you.. :hugs:

Yazzy- where do you live? Jeff and I love Halloween- one of our fav holidays... we weren't home last year for it, we were in Dallas Texas, but this year we will make up for it :)

Char- they still know and make you do those things, you may want to speak up and just be honest and tell them you just can't at the moment and need to take things slow...

Dandy- EWCM gooooooooooooooo jump the man.... LOL

Never- glad you are getting in the right direction with your doc and get things going before you and hubby see each other again.........

:hi: Spark, SBB, Welshie, TTC, Linny, Delia, AJ

AFM- again not much- just waiting for tomorrow to get the hell outta here for a bit.. not that AC is a vacation-only 2 hrs away and we are still in NJ but it's at the shore and we won't be HOME... LOL


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kel Im grand, I feel tired but other wise grand Im used to this Ive had it before looks like insulin at my next appointment and thats ok as long as baby is healthy! 

Im just so glad I listened to my gut and changed hospitals I was told if I had of stayed were I was I would have had a very big and sick baby by the time they copped on. :growlmad:


----------



## AJThomas

^People should have to pay for that kind of incompetence! Think of the damage they could have caused to both you and your baby if you didn't follow your instincts and do what you knew was right. Its just sad that some doctors have to be that way like they know everything and wont even do tests to make sure!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm only 4 days behind you this time AJ. woot.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still no sign of ov for me:growlmad:


----------



## ttcbaby117

welsh - awww hun I dont know how you do it! You deserve a medal! I got another high today but I am really thinking I will be oving around cd16.

Kel - hahahaha omg those pics are awesome! I love halloween, we bought our costumes back with us...I am some sort of fairy and brad is robin hood....LOL... Have fun in AC and tell Jeff happy birthday from all of us!

Char - slow down a bit hun! Has the bleeding stopped?

Dandy - woohoo for ewcm!

TNT - so nice to see you back hun! I have missed you so I went through your pics on FB and you and OH are so adorable together. I am happy you are on the mend and it is great to hear that you will have a full term pg in the future! Glad to have you back hun!


Hi AJ, Never, Linds, SBB, Sparkle, Linny!

AFM another high on the cbfm....but brad and I managed to do the deed....Gotta love that maca....He is getting it in his shake every morning from now on!


----------



## kelster823

> tell Jeff happy birthday from all of us

okkkk :::: gives you the serious eye ::::::: HUH?????????? Happy Birthday WTH.. :rofl: babe it's our anniversary not a birthday.. bbahahhhahahhhaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Fairy and Robin Hood.... OMG I have to see these costumes 

Celtic- good glad to hear you are doing welllllllllllllll :hugs:

Lindsey you have a nice temp drop toda- maybe this is it.... give it a few days and see what happens next

:hi: AJ and Never


----------



## WhisperOfHope

kelster823 said:


> tell Jeff happy birthday from all of us
> 
> okkkk :::: gives you the serious eye ::::::: HUH?????????? Happy Birthday WTH.. :rofl: babe it's our anniversary not a birthday.. bbahahhhahahhhaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Fairy and Robin Hood.... OMG I have to see these costumes
> 
> Celtic- good glad to hear you are doing welllllllllllllll :hugs:
> 
> Lindsey you have a nice temp drop toda- maybe this is it.... give it a few days and see what happens next
> 
> :hi: AJ and NeverClick to expand...

cbfm is just high yet again have now ran out of sticks lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahahahaha OH geez kel, I am sorry! WTH is right....well then happy anniversary to you both!!!!!! Oh boy...I am having pregnancy brain without being pregnant!


----------



## kelster823

you sure you don't have PCOS ?? have you been tested? gals with PCOS usually have + OPK all the time... or at least MOST of the time.... plus with your long cycles....



> hahahahaha OH geez kel, I am sorry! WTH is right....well then happy anniversary to you both!!!!!! Oh boy...I am having pregnancy brain without being pregnant!

I am SEROUSLY cracking up over here.. my tummy hurts.. LOL LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

kelster823 said:


> you sure you don't have PCOS ?? have you been tested? gals with PCOS usually have + OPK all the time... or at least MOST of the time.... plus with your long cycles....

no havent been tested my docs keep fobbing me off with the stress excuse


----------



## kelster823

lindseyanne said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> you sure you don't have PCOS ?? have you been tested? gals with PCOS usually have + OPK all the time... or at least MOST of the time.... plus with your long cycles....
> 
> no havent been tested my docs keep fobbing me off with the stress excuseClick to expand...


demand it..... that is what I had to do with my GYN............ this way when you get your next :witch: you get your CD3 bloods drawn and they can check your LH FSH levels plus ask for an ultrasound to see if you have any cysts .......................


----------



## WhisperOfHope

kelster823 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> you sure you don't have PCOS ?? have you been tested? gals with PCOS usually have + OPK all the time... or at least MOST of the time.... plus with your long cycles....
> 
> no havent been tested my docs keep fobbing me off with the stress excuseClick to expand...
> 
> 
> demand it..... that is what I had to do with my GYN............ this way when you get your next :witch: you get your CD3 bloods drawn and they can check your LH FSH levels plus ask for an ultrasound to see if you have any cysts .......................Click to expand...

ive tried she just says come back in 6 mths :shrug: i had an ultrasound a few mths back and they never mentiond anything when they did that alough did mention i have a bicornuate uterus thats all they said


----------



## dandybrush

kel i have pcos, and my only Pos OPK was when i was oving... but i didnt test heaps, prob only 3 or 4 times total :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

you Dandy Dooo are one of the lucky ones then :)

6. What if my OPK is positive almost all the time? 

The most common cause of constant positive or almost-positive OPK's is Polycystic Ovary Syndrome (PCOS.) This disorder is usually characterized by elevated LH (hence the positive OPK's), and is common in women with very long and/or anovulatory cycles


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Peeps:hugs:

Kel...Have a fantastic anniversary babe:hugs: Fab costumes btw! Callum went to his school halloween disco today after school as a pirate ghost...he thought he looked the bees knees:rofl:

TNT....so glad your coming back to us babe...it wouldn't be the same without you...sending Oooodles of love:hugs:

Yazzy...hope your mum and the kittens are all doing well:hugs: How are you feeling apart from busy?:winkwink:

Char....You go careful in work hun...get the the others to do the heavy stuff:hugs:

Never...:hugs:

TTC....I think yours, Lindsey and my CBFM monitors are conspiring against us:dohh: My sticks are looking SO god damn peak compared to what they usually look like...this morning my estrogen line was really faint...and my LH line was most definately there...yet still High:dohh: It's gotta be gonna happen soon....:rofl:

Dandy...How are you Lovely?:hugs:

:hi: to everyone else...hope you're all ok:hugs:

Well AFM....not quite sure what the temps are doing:shrug:...was still having Ov type pains and twinges this morning but feeling fine now. Really hoping that it happens soon.
No work now for almost 2wks:yipee: Callum broke up for his half term hols today so have him home tomorrow with me...no plans as of yet except for going to my folks on tuesday. Mum already has the pumpkin design book at the ready...so no doubt she'll have me carving pumpkins again...
They turned out pretty well last year I'll have to try and dig them out and post them:lol:


----------



## ttcbaby117

So the darker line is the estrogen line? My 2nd line is still quite faint....hasnt changed much in the last 2 days....so i really think I will be oving later...around cd 16.


----------



## WelshRose

Hey hun:hugs:...The line closest to the dipper end hun is the LH line...gets darker during the surge. The line at the other end is the estrogen line which gets lighter when levels increase. The estrogen surge usually happens immediately before the LH surge:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Hey hun:hugs:...The line closest to the dipper end hun is the LH line...gets darker during the surge. The line at the other end is the estrogen line which gets lighter when levels increase. The estrogen surge usually happens immediately before the LH surge:hugs:

mine keeps going up n down lol


----------



## WelshRose

I swear they just play with us babe:hugs: I'm definately more impressed with them this month than any other...I'll give soy the credit there:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> I swear they just play with us babe:hugs: I'm definately more impressed with them this month than any other...I'll give soy the credit there:thumbup:

i had a few days low then the rest have been high and my temps being just as annoying lol last ccke i testsed with it from cd 55 n was highs yet no ov till wayyyyyyyy later


----------



## dandybrush

interesting tidbit there kel, i didnt know that :shrug: 

i just know to look for 2 lines :dohh: i never knew they had meaning :haha: 

:wave: hey welshie, im good we got the :sex: in :blush: dont think i'll be Oving soon though maybe the ewcm was a oncer :shrug: 2 more clomid tabs to go then hopefully a strong ov very soon fxed


----------



## WelshRose

Lindsey....I just peeked at your chart...it could be a good pre-ov dip going on there babe...getting seducing Mr Ben...especially now you're home:winkwink::hugs:

Dandy...I'm still on mission :sex::lol: Please don't :blush:....I should be thou the things that have been coming out of my mouth today in work...all said in complete inocence...it's only when the sniggering starts that I realise I've done it again. I don't think I can look one of my male colleagues in the face again...after asking him if I should "Pop it in!"....I was talking about returning a camera attachment on the machine back to it's 'home' position:dohh::blush::blush::haha:....As soon as the words left my mouth I could feel the embaressed grin spreading:rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

welshie :rofl: :rofl: :haha: :hugs: your cute


----------



## kelster823

> Callum broke up for his half term hols today so have him home tomorrow with me

school break already, for how long? 

ya know I ALWAYS wondered why the "Brits" :lol: or "Wale'eons" (<~totally made up word :rofl:) were always in Disney World when ever we went in Oct.... 

yep yep Dandy Doooo- PCOS symptons is high LH levels.... so maybe you only have a MILD case of PCOS.............

ETA- forgot to say TnT would KICK MY ASS.... hee hee hee I chopped off a butt load of hair.. all by myself.... framed it around my face.. LOL


----------



## dandybrush

:shrug: maybe i do only have a mild case, thats great news for me then :thumbup: maybe i should try next cycle no clomid and see what it does :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

STICK with the clomid every lil bit helps......................... 

Your body tries to kick up the production of estrogen by producing more GnRH. GnRH is what causes the release of FSH and LH. And FSH is what makes the follicles ripen and produce more estrogen. If the Clomid does what it is supposed to, your body will be tricked into producing more FSH and LH, which will hopefully cause your body to ovulate.


----------



## dandybrush

ok well thanx kel, :thumbup: i will stick with our gyns plan :)

I think i was just worrying when i started the clomid because i was starting it later than normal this cycle


----------



## Delilahsown

good evening my beautiful friends!!!

ok...chiming in here.. 

I have pcos too. my opks almost always have two lines visible, but the 2nd line is very faint. When its positive, its positive. But that is why I always use a digi to confirm because sometimes the strips will look positive for 3 or 4 days while the digi will tell me its negative after the second day...

the only crazy symptom I have truly that is PCOS is the hirsutism part. I mean, I am by no means a hairy hairy but I have this ONE hair on my chin that comes back- every time- in the same place that I have to pluck. and it pisses me off hahaha...because its ONE HAIR!


----------



## kelster823

Delia babe CHELLO...... I STILL think I have it as well... 
I do unfortunately have the hirsutism part as well but a little more then just one hair LOL LOL LOL but plucking is the way to go.. plus just recently- and this could just be me being FRIGIN LAZY- I got the juicy middle... I was ALWAYS soooooo skinny in school and up until about 4 years ago- then it ALL WENT DOWNHILL...... 

ok ladies who are friends with me on FB.... ya gotta go to my page and watch the video.. Baby Got Back..... LOL the lady in the pink is my mom and yes my dam cousin got ME and Jeff dancing too..... he just put it up today ....dang booger head....


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls,

Just wanted to check in and let ya'll know that we are still around and thinking of you. I started metformin today. Has anyone been on this or know of a thread about that on here? I searched and its pulling up stuff from 2007. and kinda wanted to know more about it cause im still debating if i should take the clomid again....cuz im almost scared that the clomid might be related to the MC...IDK though for sure. I know metformin will help me lose some weight so I know that will help.

OH and I are going to get married here soon in Iowa where its legal. Just something small, almost like a court house thing and then when we do have a little one we can re-new our vows with the little one there. Just spiritually we feel we need to do this before trying again. We were supposed to marry back in july but the funds were adding up and we couldn't afford the whole thing ourselves. 

So for now just waiting for the results of the endo-biopsy i got of my uterus and placenta. Trying to be around all our friends and family as being alone for only 30 min today was horrible. I realized today that we will NOT announce the next preg. I knew I shouldn't have this time but there was so much excitement and now we regret doing it. I know the support is nice to have from friends is amazing but for the ones who didn't know we have an angel....getting asked how the pregnancy is going today sent right back tothat pain. 

Ok I blabbed enough and I dont want to be the bummer downer on here! Just wanted to tell you guys how things are going!

I hope you girlys are ok and ready for the weekend. :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Kel- Have a superb anniversary this weekend! I almost forgot! I hope its a wonderful getaway for you guys! Happy Anniversary hun <3


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:

Lindsey - cant believe your doctor keeps fobbing you off! Could you go to a diff doc? 
dandy - yay hope you ov hun :) 
kel - Aww happy anniversary <3 dare I ask how many years? Hehe ;) 
Tnt - Aww yay! Are you excited to get married? Im pretty sure one of the girls I work with fell pregnant on metformin! And ive told quite a few ppl im pregnant aswell & regret it!


----------



## xcharx

AFM - not alot really... My senior has said I Shouldnt be doing doubles (two carers for one clients coz they cant move themself) at all... Soo im gna see what work ive got next week & then kick off lol :) 
feeling really sicky now - gna buy a bowl to put in my car today, its jus gna be awkward if I start throwing up in clients houses coz then I know questions will be asked! X


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hi:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Lindsey - cant believe your doctor keeps fobbing you off! Could you go to a diff doc?
> dandy - yay hope you ov hun :)
> kel - Aww happy anniversary <3 dare I ask how many years? Hehe ;)
> Tnt - Aww yay! Are you excited to get married? Im pretty sure one of the girls I work with fell pregnant on metformin! And ive told quite a few ppl im pregnant aswell & regret it!

only other one i can register with is even worse with rep


----------



## WelshRose

Morning girls:wave:

TNT...Aww that's fab news that you guys are gonna get married hun...have you set a date yet??:hugs:

Kel....Sniperty snip snip...we need pics! I keep thinking about one of the big/loose perms:shock:...but with the way my hair has been of late...a definate no-no me thinks...it could be a disaster:dohh::rofl:
Now a wale-eon....I have never been called before:rofl: Well not to my face:rofl:...My bro says I'm Wenglish...the fool!:lol: Yeah the kids have a week hol from school leading upto halloween...breaks the term in half from going back after the summer hols and christmas:thumbup:

Dandy...hope you ov soon honey:hugs:

Lindsey....:hi: sweets:hugs: I just chart stalked and no temp for today:cry::haha: Yet another blinking high for me on the monitor:dohh: I was so convinced that this month was going to be a good one with peak readings in...after 7highs I'm losing confidence!:lol: I just noticed your siggy babe...house hunting in Germany...:thumbup: How are you feeling about it now?

Sparkle...hiya lovely...how's things?:hugs:

Char...I hope you're not feeling too :sick: hun....take it as a reassuring sign thou:hugs:

hey to everyone else...hope you all have a good day:hugs:

Well as you've already guessed another high...and a chart well who knows really...keep telling myself that it's still early days...when I ov it's usually cd17ish so stop being a :loopy::haha: I have discarded the first four temps when the witch was here just incase there was still any effect from the norethisterone....maybe if I get another couple of high temps it'll mark it in for today:shrug:


----------



## yazzy

Hello to everyone!!!

Welshie - mum is able to move around now which helps as I don't need to go in at lunchtime so just all the dog walking straight after work. I don't mind though because I know she'd do the same if not more for me! Kittens are great, all 5 feeding well and looking healthy...will put some pics on asap.

Lindsey - I have read that PCOS can mean + opk's all or most of the time because the level of LH in your body is higher. I have just been told I have PCOS but there are different levels of it. Basically because my cycles are not your average length then I have been diagnosed with it. I would keep pushing for more help and to be referred to a specialist.

TNT - great news about getting married, how lovely that will be...so glad you are going ahead with it soon.

Kel - I am in the UK (South West England). And Happy Anniversary.

AFM - exhausted from running around this week but all good otherwise. 8 dpo today but my LP is normally 16 days so I have abit of a wait still!


----------



## WelshRose

Glad to hear your Mum is ok Hun:hugs:...and that the little kitten family are doing well:thumbup:
16day LP...you poor thing:hugs: I'd be driving myself nuts...usually have to give myself a stern talking to at about 9dpo...and tell myself it's too early when there's usually only 2/3 days to go:dohh::rofl:
You sound pretty chilled thou babe....:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Morning girls:wave:
> 
> TNT...Aww that's fab news that you guys are gonna get married hun...have you set a date yet??:hugs:
> 
> Kel....Sniperty snip snip...we need pics! I keep thinking about one of the big/loose perms:shock:...but with the way my hair has been of late...a definate no-no me thinks...it could be a disaster:dohh::rofl:
> Now a wale-eon....I have never been called before:rofl: Well not to my face:rofl:...My bro says I'm Wenglish...the fool!:lol: Yeah the kids have a week hol from school leading upto halloween...breaks the term in half from going back after the summer hols and christmas:thumbup:
> 
> Dandy...hope you ov soon honey:hugs:
> 
> Lindsey....:hi: sweets:hugs: I just chart stalked and no temp for today:cry::haha: Yet another blinking high for me on the monitor:dohh: I was so convinced that this month was going to be a good one with peak readings in...after 7highs I'm losing confidence!:lol: I just noticed your siggy babe...house hunting in Germany...:thumbup: How are you feeling about it now?
> 
> Sparkle...hiya lovely...how's things?:hugs:
> 
> Char...I hope you're not feeling too :sick: hun....take it as a reassuring sign thou:hugs:
> 
> hey to everyone else...hope you all have a good day:hugs:
> 
> Well as you've already guessed another high...and a chart well who knows really...keep telling myself that it's still early days...when I ov it's usually cd17ish so stop being a :loopy::haha: I have discarded the first four temps when the witch was here just incase there was still any effect from the norethisterone....maybe if I get another couple of high temps it'll mark it in for today:shrug:

i knew id forgotten to do something this morn lol temps on now gota go out when ben gets back from his driving lesson to get some more cbfm sticks as have run out! im doing good with it we get so much more help there then would here plus i get decent medical care and a really funky maternity hosp hehe


----------



## kelster823

Morning :) 

TnT- that is wonderful you and Amy are getting married-- I have told ya before- you two make a very cute couple :) Meta hmm they put you on that? may I ask why? because from looking at your photos you sure don't look like you need to loose weight there babe....... PS I can't believe I didn't get a scorn from you bout cutting my hair.. :rofl: 

Char.....


> dare I ask how many years? Hehe

welll ummmmmm MAN YOU MAKE ME SOUND OLD.. :rofl: but today is 16 years married <3

Yazzy-- oh ok so you're another from the UK.... sweet.. I just never knew where you lived :)

:hi: Spark

Welshie----- yeah yeah yeah I'll get a photo up sooner or later... hee hee hee.... sp never called a Wale-eon... :rofl: I should of put it as Wale-ian ... so now it all fits now.. holiday at this time= peeps in Disney.. ah haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa LOL

:hi: to all the other ladies...


I won't have time to chat today as I have to get work done because I am logging out 2 hours earlier 

Thanks again for the SWEET WISHES---- Ya'll will get there one day.. :lol:

if I don't get a chance to come back- have a wonderful weekend and talk with all on Sunday


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woop i have ewcm!


----------



## WelshRose

:happydance: Lindsey...go get your man:winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> :happydance: Lindsey...go get your man:winkwink:

lol he just said the same thing and and and and for once it smells totaluy normal! the thrust pessarys worked finaly!


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey :happydance: thats awesome!! soo much shorter than your last cycle :happydance:

i dont think im due to Ov for at least a week :shrug: i have 1 more clomid to take and then it says i should Ov 7-10 days or so after my last clomid :shrug: we'll see

night girlies :wave:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindsey :happydance: thats awesome!! soo much shorter than your last cycle :happydance:
> 
> i dont think im due to Ov for at least a week :shrug: i have 1 more clomid to take and then it says i should Ov 7-10 days or so after my last clomid :shrug: we'll see
> 
> night girlies :wave:

im taking it as a pinche of salt hun had it on and off all last cycle


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Welshie - well I got a peak today....I dtd for the last 2 days so hopefully DH wont mind one or 2 more nights in a row! Both my lines were the same exact color so I figure I will Ov later today or early tommorrow, I dont have a very long surge either.

Kel - Post a pic of your new hair cut!

TnT - try the clomid page...there are many women who are taking clomid and metformin together. congrats on getting hitched....that will be awesome!

Lindsey - woohoo on the ewcm!

Hi sparkle, sbb, AJ, celtic, char, yazzy!

Well I increased Brads dose of Maca in his shake this morning because we have dtd for the last 2 days and I need him to ehem....perform for another 2 days cuz I got my peak today on my monitor. LOL...you ladies have any suggestions on how to accomplish this????
Hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## kelster823

TTC-- one word------ don't kill the messanger...


PORN!!!! 


Bahhhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## TntArs06

Thank you guys for the support! We are not sure on the date yet....but definitely before we try so in the next month or so. 

Kel- You cut your hair? I wanna see some piccies!!!! I didn't read/see anything about it :dohh: Do you like it? Cause sometimes when I think women shouldn't cut their hair cause its so pretty...I sometimes like the end result better. As far as the weight part is concerned.... :haha: well before i got preg i was 210 and before the MC i was 226...I am now 223. So kinda over weight for my height. I just know how to take pics of myself that dont make me look ginormous! haha and usually the pics are head shots. :haha: As far as the met goes... i kinda asked my dr for it. He said it could help sense when I reach this weight I usually become pre-diabetic and maybe the MC was from an insulin issue. Ive read that the met has helped women who've had an MC sustain a full term preg next go around. My dr was afraid of me getting GB during the preg so maybe that might been the problem. Who really knows I guess....but im willing to try anything, sense we only have our donor for a couple more cycles as he leaves for iraq in March.

Welsh- Super glad to see the temp rise....maybe o is right around the corner. :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

xcharx said:


> AFM - not alot really... My senior has said I Shouldnt be doing doubles (two carers for one clients coz they cant move themself) at all... Soo im gna see what work ive got next week & then kick off lol :)
> feeling really sicky now - gna buy a bowl to put in my car today, its jus gna be awkward if I start throwing up in clients houses coz then I know questions will be asked! X

Aww hunni im sorry your sickly but not gonna lie it is kinda funny that you got a bowl for your car. But its a good sign that your sickly that little bub is digging in nicely!


----------



## TntArs06

yazzy said:


> Hello to everyone!!!
> 
> Welshie - mum is able to move around now which helps as I don't need to go in at lunchtime so just all the dog walking straight after work. I don't mind though because I know she'd do the same if not more for me! Kittens are great, all 5 feeding well and looking healthy...will put some pics on asap.
> 
> Lindsey - I have read that PCOS can mean + opk's all or most of the time because the level of LH in your body is higher. I have just been told I have PCOS but there are different levels of it. Basically because my cycles are not your average length then I have been diagnosed with it. I would keep pushing for more help and to be referred to a specialist.
> 
> TNT - great news about getting married, how lovely that will be...so glad you are going ahead with it soon.
> 
> Kel - I am in the UK (South West England). And Happy Anniversary.
> 
> AFM - exhausted from running around this week but all good otherwise. 8 dpo today but my LP is normally 16 days so I have abit of a wait still!


How are your temps doing hun? I hope this is it. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks Welshie - well I got a peak today....I dtd for the last 2 days so hopefully DH wont mind one or 2 more nights in a row! Both my lines were the same exact color so I figure I will Ov later today or early tommorrow, I dont have a very long surge either.
> 
> Kel - Post a pic of your new hair cut!
> 
> TnT - try the clomid page...there are many women who are taking clomid and metformin together. congrats on getting hitched....that will be awesome!
> 
> Lindsey - woohoo on the ewcm!
> 
> Hi sparkle, sbb, AJ, celtic, char, yazzy!
> 
> Well I increased Brads dose of Maca in his shake this morning because we have dtd for the last 2 days and I need him to ehem....perform for another 2 days cuz I got my peak today on my monitor. LOL...you ladies have any suggestions on how to accomplish this????
> Hope you ladies have a great day!

LMAO!!! I agree with Kel... PORN! teehee.... or look up some karma sutra and maybe he would like some new positions....teehee:blush::blush:


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel - baaahhhaaaaaaa that is hilarious! 

TnT - there is another forum on here where a friend of mine is on metformin, she had a chemical last month but since being on the met she has had better ovulation, meaning on cd14 instead of cd 25.....


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh geez you girls are naughty.....I was thinking maybe some candles or something like that to set the mood, but you guys went straight for the gusto!!!! LOL.....that is hilarious!


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> kel - baaahhhaaaaaaa that is hilarious!
> 
> TnT - there is another forum on here where a friend of mine is on metformin, she had a chemical last month but since being on the met she has had better ovulation, meaning on cd14 instead of cd 25.....

Do you know what thread she is on? Maybe she could help us out a little. I usually Ov on c 21-22 and usually a 36 days cycle. So I wouldn't know what to do with a shorter cycle.... :haha: but that would be nice.

And I think candles in stuff would be nice as well but maybe a little kinky fun time will make for and intense BD session and maybe a good dose of swimmers! :haha: :blush::blush:


----------



## ttcbaby117

her name is moxie....and I chat with her in this thread...."**EXTREMELY! LUCKY** Perving Thread" I dont know how to post the link sorry!


Also, I think your chances do increase if you take the clomid with the metformin! I have also heard of many women taking them together and having really good results.


----------



## SBB

Randomly that thread is in my user CP https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/309939-extremely-lucky-perving-thread.html I used to post in there all the time, moxie, maaybe and cheekybint are all lovely and no-one knows more about charting than moxie!! 

Anyway... I am so tired I haven't caught up, I just saw a load of chat about porn?!?! :haha: 

Just popping in to say I hope everyone is ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

TntArs06 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Just wanted to check in and let ya'll know that we are still around and thinking of you. I started metformin today. Has anyone been on this or know of a thread about that on here? I searched and its pulling up stuff from 2007. and kinda wanted to know more about it cause im still debating if i should take the clomid again....cuz im almost scared that the clomid might be related to the MC...IDK though for sure. I know metformin will help me lose some weight so I know that will help.
> 
> OH and I are going to get married here soon in Iowa where its legal. Just something small, almost like a court house thing and then when we do have a little one we can re-new our vows with the little one there. Just spiritually we feel we need to do this before trying again. We were supposed to marry back in july but the funds were adding up and we couldn't afford the whole thing ourselves.
> 
> So for now just waiting for the results of the endo-biopsy i got of my uterus and placenta. Trying to be around all our friends and family as being alone for only 30 min today was horrible. I realized today that we will NOT announce the next preg. I knew I shouldn't have this time but there was so much excitement and now we regret doing it. I know the support is nice to have from friends is amazing but for the ones who didn't know we have an angel....getting asked how the pregnancy is going today sent right back tothat pain.
> 
> Ok I blabbed enough and I dont want to be the bummer downer on here! Just wanted to tell you guys how things are going!
> 
> I hope you girlys are ok and ready for the weekend. :hugs:

Absolutely elated for you and OH making it legal! Small and intimate - I think is nice because you don't have sooooo much going on- you have more time to concentrate on each other and just ENJOY the moment.

I feel you on announcing the pregnancy so early. My husband didn't want to say anything this time around, as he didn't the first time, but I HAD to say something, esp. to my job. We are a skeleton crew doing surgeries all day five days a week, they would have found out eventually had something gone wrong. 

About the metformin- I've been on it for over 4 years. I originally started it because of my diabetes....it has helped me control my sugars very well over the years, but as far as the weight loss goes - it may come off with just the med for you, however- it didn't do that for me:growlmad: haha...I had to actually WORK OUT before it came off....im still working on it...20 down, 30 to go....:thumbup:
I guess everyone is different, but I didn't have any ill effect from taking it along with the clomid.

Hope everyone is doing well today!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY KEL!!! Have a great time this weekend!!


----------



## TntArs06

Delia- Thank you for the support. Before i got preg I was able to drop about 10lbs and was working for more then we found out. And of course in that 9 weeks i didn't eat as healthy and gained 16 back. So after things heal down im going to start walking again next week. I dont want to depend on a drug to magically make the weight fall off. haha I just hope it helps with the clomid. Just terrified to try again and excited...just scared to lose another. But can't live in fear either.

How are you doing hun? Are you actively trying again or taking a break for a cycle or so? I read some dr's say to wait 3 cycles and mine said to go ahead an try again once my cycle comes back...which I wonder when that will be?


----------



## dandybrush

lindseyanne said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> lindsey :happydance: thats awesome!! soo much shorter than your last cycle :happydance:
> 
> i dont think im due to Ov for at least a week :shrug: i have 1 more clomid to take and then it says i should Ov 7-10 days or so after my last clomid :shrug: we'll see
> 
> night girlies :wave:
> 
> im taking it as a pinche of salt hun had it on and off all last cycleClick to expand...

:hugs: fxed for you

well i came on here to see PORN in big letters...kel!! :trouble: :haha: 

last night of clomid tonight, really hoping it does something for me!! and i have a good strong Ov soon and we catch the eggie, if not then i want to try the clomid again, on the correct days :haha: and see what that does :thumbup:


----------



## yazzy

Morning everyone....how are you all?

Dandy ysy for the last dose of clomid....hopefully O will happen soon for you...how great would that be?!

Not much to say this morning, must get ready in a mo and start the dog walking duties of the day. Orla (my 13 month old Rottie) is pacing around squeaking at me because she knows its either breakfast time or walkies.

AFM I woke up with really sore (.)(.) more around the sides but still trying not to symptom spot. This is my 3rd cycle of really knowing whats going on (although ttc for over a year now) and one month i've had no sore boobs, then last month had sore boobs and both times AF turned up so can't say if its a symptom or not!

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps:wave:

Yazzy...Bless Orla:awww: Yipee for sore boobies but as you say it can happen in both...Have everything crossed it's gonna lead to :bfp: thou:hugs:

Kel...Ya Cheeky Gal:winkwink: Hope you're having an amazing time:hugs:

TTC...whoop whoop for peak hun! Hope you catch the eggy:hugs:

Lindsey...keep the pma up babe...:hugs:

TNT...:hi: sweets:hugs: Definately chat with Moxie...she's a real sweetie...and has been my cycle buddy for about 3mths now...and as someone has already said...she knows her charting stuff:howdy::hugs:

Delia...hey honey...how are you doing?:hugs:

SBB...Single Figures...:shock: :happydance: :yipee: :headspin: :yipee: :happydance:

Dandy...:yipee: for the last clomid tablet hun...hopefully in two wks you'll be settled into the tww:winkwink::hugs:

Char...hope you're not feeling too :sick: sweets:hugs:

Hey to everyone else yet to check in...hope you all have a fab day:hugs:

Well AFM....I should of trusted my gut instinct for cd13:winkwink: Even if my temp stays the same tomorrow as it is today....crosshairs:happydance: From looking at the sticks I think cd12 and cd13 should of been peak with yesterday as high...today I only have a line indicating low estrogen and no LH. 

:hugs::hugs::flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> Delia- Thank you for the support. Before i got preg I was able to drop about 10lbs and was working for more then we found out. And of course in that 9 weeks i didn't eat as healthy and gained 16 back. So after things heal down im going to start walking again next week. I dont want to depend on a drug to magically make the weight fall off. haha I just hope it helps with the clomid. Just terrified to try again and excited...just scared to lose another. But can't live in fear either.
> 
> How are you doing hun? Are you actively trying again or taking a break for a cycle or so? I read some dr's say to wait 3 cycles and mine said to go ahead an try again once my cycle comes back...which I wonder when that will be?

Hi TNT you will be surprised how qucik it can come back, after my MC I bleed then noiced EWCM I then waited and waited for AF to arrive she didnt and about 8 weeks after MC I discoverd I was pregnant again. luckily all was ok and he 7 now. Congrats on your wedding :happydance::hugs:

Kel have a great weekend :hugs:

I have had a huge u turn on staying on team yellow :blush: booked a scan for the 5th of november cant wait to find out now. we are also moving house on the 1st of December to a bigger house. 
only worse thing to look forward to is the stupid Irish budget our goverment a joke :growlmad:


----------



## WelshRose

Hi Celtic...Hope your lil bean plays ball and is feeling photogenic:winkwink: What are your suspicions team:pink: or team:blue:? :hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

TntArs06 said:


> Delia- Thank you for the support. Before i got preg I was able to drop about 10lbs and was working for more then we found out. And of course in that 9 weeks i didn't eat as healthy and gained 16 back. So after things heal down im going to start walking again next week. I dont want to depend on a drug to magically make the weight fall off. haha I just hope it helps with the clomid. Just terrified to try again and excited...just scared to lose another. But can't live in fear either.
> 
> How are you doing hun? Are you actively trying again or taking a break for a cycle or so? I read some dr's say to wait 3 cycles and mine said to go ahead an try again once my cycle comes back...which I wonder when that will be?

I'm doing ok. Since I didn't have a D&C done, this process is dragging out. I'm still bleeding ( lightly) so this week, i'll be going on 4 weeks. So my HCG hasn't quite gone completely. We decided that we would just wait a few months- maybe try again after the new year. With my first m/c- it took almost 4 months before I got my period again. With the way this one is drawing out- it may even be that long again. My last u/s I had a pretty good sized cyst on my right ovary so doc said no clomid until that goes away. I don't go back for my next f/u til the end of november anyway. They will do another u/s then to make sure it has shrunk or gone completely....

:hi: Welshie!!!! 

Good morning to all you gals! Check back in later...gonna put my feet to the pavement this morning...:bodyb:


----------



## ttcbaby117

TNT - SBB has it right, I hope you get some answers.....Moxie is VERY smart!

Celtic- woohoo, cant wait to find out what team we are on! I am thinking pink!!!!

Welshie - woohoo are OVing! I got another peak today but from what I read that is an automatic thing with the monitor right? 

Delia - I hope you heal up nice and quick down there....I think enjoying your New years is a great idea before starting on this roller coaster again!

Kel - happy anniversary hun!

Ok Ladies didnt need the PORN last night!!!!! HAHAHAHA, instead I got DH drunk after he took me to a nice dinner (we were celebrating a great contract he just picked up) and we dtd no problem. Of course afterward he asked me about where i was in my cyclea nd I told him so this morning we tried to do it again and couldnt finish....I swear that pressure really gets to him! So I hope yesterday will be enough!....you can see on my chart how much we dtd the deed.....

Side note - so weird but ever since my surgery I cant feel my ovulation anymore!!! not sure if that is good or bad!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok imbloody confused my cbfm just gave me a low:shrug: when no ov been yet and ive had high for the past god knows how long


----------



## Linny

:hi: ladies :D

I'm home alone this weekend, OH has gone back home to Scotland this weekend to see family and watch his beloved Celtic play tomorrow! He's taken my car too so I'm feeling pretty housebound. Thank god for X factor tonight or I'd be going potty!

TTC :yipee: for your peaks hun. Yeah it does automatically give you two. We only managed to :sex: the first peak so I wouldn't worry about the morning after. I had a short surge too. Here's to the two week wait :happydance:

Welshie...:happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: Was so happy to see you in the dpo already :D You and TTC are in in together :hugs:

Yazzy...yep the sore boobies was always an AF symptom for me too, like when I walked downstairs they would hurt. They were sore when I got my :bfp: too so can be confusing, though I had really sore nipples too and if I remeber rightly mine was more down the sides. FX'd anyway hun :hugs: :hugs:

TNT...Hey babe, hope you and OH are holding up ok. Its soo nice to see you back here :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Kel...hope you had a fab anniversary :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Linny - oh well that is comforting so hopfully we caught the egg and it is able to implant in my newly secured uterus!!!!!


----------



## TntArs06

Dandy- So glad to see your almost done with clomid. I hope you have great success. So in the next five days you might OV...I OVd 10 days after the last pill so from the 5 day mark until the day of Ov we inseminated and it worked. So I really hope this is it for you hunni.

Yazzy- My puppies are the same...as soon as they even hear a slight clinking of the leash they all jump and get excited. Sore bbs could definitely be a sign but it does micmic af. I had sore bbs too but then when I got my bfp my nipples were so incredibly sore, which usually I have no sensitivity there. 

Welshie- :happydance: for being in the tww. Isn't this a slight shorter cycle for you? Maybe the soy has helped you out. Your chart is looking good. Should I start temping again after the bleeding stops or wait until the next cycle to temp? Just wondering cause I noticed you took your AF temps out.

Celtic- Well im still currently bleeding but it is light. When my dr did the endo biopsy, he sucked out most of the clots and stuff so hoping the bleeding stops soon so its not a constant reminder, ya know. Our donor wont be here from the 29th thru 13th so we can't really do anything soon. Which I think I want to wait a cycle until we start so my body can heal and not rush it I guess. But im SUPER EXCITED to find out what your having.... :happydance: what do you think you are having? 

Delia- Ya im still bleeding too but lightly. I almost dont really need a pad, just when I wipe. Im still very emotional or hormonal I guess. I think for you guys waiting is good for that cyst to go away. I have a "working" cyst so they said it was ok. I almost wonder if it really is ok. And you know maybe you can just rest for the rest of the year and enjoy your holidays today and start fresh with a new year. We are gonna start next cycle, as I only have my donor until March when he leaves for Iraq. I am on metformin and from what im reading clomid will help that along so will do that as well I think.

AFM- Just one day at a time. Still in some pain and wondering when that stops. But lately I have been going going going to keep my mind busy and yesterday I took a 3 hour nap :dohh: so I think my body is telling me to rest. So today just chilling. Kinda home alone and figure out if I like that or if it makes things worse...not sure. So just me and my fur babies and lifetime movies!


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> TNT - SBB has it right, I hope you get some answers.....Moxie is VERY smart!
> 
> Celtic- woohoo, cant wait to find out what team we are on! I am thinking pink!!!!
> 
> Welshie - woohoo are OVing! I got another peak today but from what I read that is an automatic thing with the monitor right?
> 
> Delia - I hope you heal up nice and quick down there....I think enjoying your New years is a great idea before starting on this roller coaster again!
> 
> Kel - happy anniversary hun!
> 
> Ok Ladies didnt need the PORN last night!!!!! HAHAHAHA, instead I got DH drunk after he took me to a nice dinner (we were celebrating a great contract he just picked up) and we dtd no problem. Of course afterward he asked me about where i was in my cyclea nd I told him so this morning we tried to do it again and couldnt finish....I swear that pressure really gets to him! So I hope yesterday will be enough!....you can see on my chart how much we dtd the deed.....
> 
> Side note - so weird but ever since my surgery I cant feel my ovulation anymore!!! not sure if that is good or bad!

I agree with celtic, I think you might be just fine. Maybe you can seduce him tonight. And honestly with as much BDing you guys have done....those swimmers might still in there chillen out! Congrats on your DH contract. Always nice to celebrate.:hugs:


----------



## yazzy

TNT - sorry hun I missed the message when you asked about temps....i've never temped so have no idea.

Linny - yep confusing. The only thing different this month is my nipples hurt and the sore boobies are on the outside and not the middle like last month....plus they've never hurt quite this much so we'll see.

Right...a night of chilling, pizza and x-factor for me and the man tonight...off to a show tomorrow with Dolfi (another of the Rotties) so fingers crossed she does well.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just been googling and cant find anything about the cbfm going high to low with no ov inbetween i think im broken :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

WelshRose said:


> Hi Celtic...Hope your lil bean plays ball and is feeling photogenic:winkwink: What are your suspicions team:pink: or team:blue:? :hugs:

Hmm I swing between thinking boy to girl, I guess though out this pregnancy has been more like my DD and I have been predicted a girl. not that it matters boy or girl :cloud9: I will be happy :thumbup:

TNT yep I understand, its better when the bleeding stops so you can move on in one way:hugs: thanks :hugs: for being excited for me. 

Deliha may be now would be a good time to take the MACA if you are not all ready it may just stop your cycles going funny :shrug::hugs: 

TCC great to see you TCC again it was a long wait wasnt it! 

Never how are you doing:flower:


----------



## TntArs06

Girls, im debating if I should go back on the maca or not??????

Already taking the metformin and then will be taking clomid and estrogen. Oh and im taking baby aspirin 81mg.

I just dont want to turn into a pharmacy again.....what do you girls think?????


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: I feel bad I haven't caught up for days :( but I promise I will! 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## ice88

hi friends...
thanks to God, finally today i got BFP
i consumed maca from april-juli, then juli-until now i consume carrot juice..


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks TnT- lifetime movies always make me cry but I have to watch them DH isnt home b/c he makes fun of them....LOL....I seduced him this afternoon, so I think all our bases are covered! After my surgery I got off the maca for a month then started up on it again, I wanted my body to get back to normal first....but I dont think it would hurt if you took it!

Ice - congrats hun, you need a ticker!

Celtic - It was a long wait and now I will be in another wait tomorrow....the TWW!!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps:wave:

Ice...Big congrats Hun:yipee:

Yazzy...Goodluck at the show sweets:hugs: Let us know how you and Dolfi get on.

Lindsey....Aww babe, you're not broken:nope::hugs: I've had cycles where exactly the same has happened...:hugs::hugs:

TTC...whoop whoop....I have a tww buddy:yipee::friends: I got my crosshairs this morning:winkwink: How long is your LP usually? FF says test date of Nov 4th for me but I'm gonna stick with the 5th as it's a friday and I'm not in work...and if I'm not pg then the :witch: would of got me by then...longest LP that I've ever had is 14 days and it's only happened once...tend to be more like 12days.

TNT...I would get back on it babe...get those hormones all balanced....your half-way there then sweets:hugs::hugs:
I took out the AF temps hun because I didn't know whether it would affect FF picking up ov as they were still quite high and wasn't sure if the norethisterone would still have been effecting them:shrug: I've just put them back in thou and it hasn't effected my crosshairs or ov day. I don't think it really matters whether you use them or not sweets:hugs:

Delia...you put me to shame hun....my couch to 5K podcast is still unlistened to let alone followed....I could do with a treadmill in the house or a big dog to go run with in a remote spot on the mountains:winkwink:

Linny...hope you're ok sweets...and enjoyed X-factor...some good performances last night:thumbup:...I didn't even mind Cher or Katie...there's a first time for everything thou:rofl: Still loving Matt, Rebecca and One Direction:thumbup: Wasn't Louis a weesel?! God he was obnoxious last night!
Have you been watching Strictly to? Shaun hates Saturday night tv at the moment...it doesn't happen very often but....Saturday nights Welshie is ruling the remote:thumbup::winkwink::rofl:

SBB...have you been to the Baby show yet...what was it like?...worth going? Hope you and Lil Jesus are ok:hugs:

Hey everyone else...hope your weekends are going ok:hugs:

AFM...not a lot to report really apart from the crosshairs!:winkwink::yipee:...having a quiet weekend before going to my folks on tuesday...just cleaning, tidying, ironing...keeping my Pickle out of mischief:winkwink:
Cooking roast beef for lunch today and hopefully getting out for a walk afterwards.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Morning Peeps:wave:
> 
> Ice...Big congrats Hun:yipee:
> 
> Yazzy...Goodluck at the show sweets:hugs: Let us know how you and Dolfi get on.
> 
> Lindsey....Aww babe, you're not broken:nope::hugs: I've had cycles where exactly the same has happened...:hugs::hugs:
> 
> TTC...whoop whoop....I have a tww buddy:yipee::friends: I got my crosshairs this morning:winkwink: How long is your LP usually? FF says test date of Nov 4th for me but I'm gonna stick with the 5th as it's a friday and I'm not in work...and if I'm not pg then the :witch: would of got me by then...longest LP that I've ever had is 14 days and it's only happened once...tend to be more like 12days.
> 
> TNT...I would get back on it babe...get those hormones all balanced....your half-way there then sweets:hugs::hugs:
> I took out the AF temps hun because I didn't know whether it would affect FF picking up ov as they were still quite high and wasn't sure if the norethisterone would still have been effecting them:shrug: I've just put them back in thou and it hasn't effected my crosshairs or ov day. I don't think it really matters whether you use them or not sweets:hugs:
> 
> Delia...you put me to shame hun....my couch to 5K podcast is still unlistened to let alone followed....I could do with a treadmill in the house or a big dog to go run with in a remote spot on the mountains:winkwink:
> 
> Linny...hope you're ok sweets...and enjoyed X-factor...some good performances last night:thumbup:...I didn't even mind Cher or Katie...there's a first time for everything thou:rofl: Still loving Matt, Rebecca and One Direction:thumbup: Wasn't Louis a weesel?! God he was obnoxious last night!
> Have you been watching Strictly to? Shaun hates Saturday night tv at the moment...it doesn't happen very often but....Saturday nights Welshie is ruling the remote:thumbup::winkwink::rofl:
> 
> SBB...have you been to the Baby show yet...what was it like?...worth going? Hope you and Lil Jesus are ok:hugs:
> 
> Hey everyone else...hope your weekends are going ok:hugs:
> 
> AFM...not a lot to report really apart from the crosshairs!:winkwink::yipee:...having a quiet weekend before going to my folks on tuesday...just cleaning, tidying, ironing...keeping my Pickle out of mischief:winkwink:
> Cooking roast beef for lunch today and hopefully getting out for a walk afterwards.

congrats on the crosshairs hun:hugs: im giving up not seeing any signs ov ov nearing even my cbfm has given up and put me back to low:nope:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Hun:hugs::hugs:
I know how frustrating it can be...all I can recommend is taking the maca religiously every day hun...it did sort me out in the end. I took it continuously thou for 3mths before I saw the effect:hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Aww Hun:hugs::hugs:
> I know how frustrating it can be...all I can recommend is taking the maca religiously every day hun...it did sort me out in the end. I took it continuously thou for 3mths before I saw the effect:hugs::hugs:

thanks hun:hugs: hoping u get a sticky bean this mth


----------



## dandybrush

yazzy said:


> Morning everyone....how are you all?
> 
> Dandy ysy for the last dose of clomid....hopefully O will happen soon for you...how great would that be?!
> 
> Not much to say this morning, must get ready in a mo and start the dog walking duties of the day. Orla (my 13 month old Rottie) is pacing around squeaking at me because she knows its either breakfast time or walkies.
> 
> AFM I woke up with really sore (.)(.) more around the sides but still trying not to symptom spot. This is my 3rd cycle of really knowing whats going on (although ttc for over a year now) and one month i've had no sore boobs, then last month had sore boobs and both times AF turned up so can't say if its a symptom or not!
> 
> Have a good day everyone.

dude a soon Ov would be awesome :happydance: OH and i are gonna get onto our :sex: every second night

Ice congrats!! :happydance::happydance:

lindsey :hugs: hoping something happens for you soon,


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hi:

I will catch up later I'm having a very lazy weekend lol.

Hope you are all ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Chello....

ok ok I didn't have time to really go back and read all the posts I have missed since Friday afternoon....

but we had a FAB time.... OMG just a great time.... got there round 3:30pm- we gambled a little bit-I lost Jeff won $200.00- had dinner- went back up to the room and my babe had champange chocolate and strawberries .. awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so ya know he got some LOL LOL LOL-- 

Saturday breakfast- took a long walk on the boardwalk- it was beautiful at the shore- Jeff won another $200.00- back to the room, had some beers and watched college football- went back downstairs gambled a bit STILL not winning anything- so I sat down next to Jeff with my last $50.00 and then I hit a $1000.00 on the dollar slots-- weeeeeeeeeeeeeee doggie----- a grand baby!!!! then we went to the House of Blues bar- gambled some more on the poker slots that are in the actual bar itself.. won $265.00 there--- and drank for freeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-- yip yip Kellie got a good buzz on.. LOL and won over $1200.00 in just an hour time.... LOL


sooooooooooo another thing.. I know I told ya all that I O'd a few days back.. welp of course that didn't last- however, 1 more temp rise for me and O day was on Friday our anniversary... and my Ovacue- for the first time- actually was in co-hoots with FF and my temps--- maybe we hit the jackpot this weekend.... :)

ok ok ok I gotta get in the shower- heading over to my brother's since it is his 30th birthdya today....

I will catch up properly later!!!


----------



## SBB

Kell that sounds amazing!!! So glad you had a great time :D and wooohoo on the win! What are you buying us?! 

Yay for OV as well... I noticed a few days ago that previous OV wasn't for real - how lovely if it happened on your anniversary!

x x x


----------



## kelster823

LOL ummmm maybe an airline ticket??? LOL the conversion is $1200.00 US dollars to Pounds 765.89 sorry don't have the Pound sign on our keyboards.. LOL 

ohh I so knew it too that it wasn't for real last week..I even bet Welshie money on it :rofl:. but this one is 3 steady rises in the last few days and with the Ovacue also telling me O day Oct 22nd.. DAMNIT there is sooo something with the frigin number 22 for me- mayeb this ine is for real this time...:rofl: but still not getting my hopes up.... that would be a pretty old eggie sitting in there

how are you sweetie??? Danny, Baby Jesus?


----------



## SBB

We're good hun, gearing up to move twice!! Went to the baby show yesterday in London... Was really good, we spent a lot of money!! 

Aw I hope it's a good OV, you never know. You may have even had an anovulatory cycle then straight into this one so it may not be that old an eggie!! 

Hey welshie! I see you. How are you? I really need to go back and catch up... Soooo tired though... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Hey hunni:hugs:
Glad you had a good time at the Baby Show:thumbup: Whatcha buy?:winkwink:

Afm...confused hun!:rofl:
On cd10 I had really strong left-sided ov pains that kinda continued until thursday when my whole lower tum just felt really grumbly and irritable...as it usually does. The temps definately seem to support this and the cbfm sticks were doing their thing even if the monitor did stay on high. Today however...I done an opk...positive. My CP and CM don't support Ov but I keep getting this really intense stabbing pain low down on the right side...I know I have released two eggs in the past because of Pinky and Perky having two sacs...but was under the impression that they are usually released within 24hrs of one another:shrug: I can't imagine it being Ov again...keep thinking apendicitis but then I don't have a temperature? :shrug::help::shrug::dohh: xxx


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Kel:hugs:

Wow what an awesome time you sound as thou you had sweets....:cloud9::cloud9:
That was fab about the wins hun....I probably would of ended up doing the dishes to pay for my dinner instead of being in the money:rofl:
It would be so amazing hun if you Ov on Friday/Saturday....:hugs: Didn't you have a Jenny Renny prediction for a July bfp?? Or have I made that one up??:lol: If you did maybe she got it wrong and it was a july edd instead:winkwink: xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hmmm it's puzzling... I agree temps show ov clearly (yay :happydance: the soy did it's job!!) 

I wouldn't panic about apendicitis, I think more likely is that you're releasing another egg... Or it's just some random pains. A bit further along I had really sharp pains both right and left sides, I wonder if it's a clomid or soy effect perhaps? I think maybe get some :sex: in anyway just in case!! 

At the baby show we chose our reusable nappies :happydance: which are being delivered, and the changing bag which was expensive but I'm really pleased with! It's this one, in dark brown, looks much nicer in real life https://www.linandleo.com/babybag.cfm https://shop.linandleo.com/product-listing.asp?action=search&type=1768 
Also got breast pump, reusable baby wipes, a bra... some other little bits I can't remember! And some freebies :D They all have offers on too so stuff is cheaper than usual. Really pleased that we got so much, and I really wanted to sort out the nappies and changing bag so pleased that's one big job done! 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Oooh love the bag Hun:thumbup: Glad you got your nappies sorted to...and lots of freebies:yipee: One of my best friends is looking into reuseable nappies, I think she has a sample one from mothercare....she shares an edd with you:thumbup::winkwink:

Yep more :sex: could definately be a good idea...maybe we'll try for tonight and tomorrow before I head to Mum and Dad's. I'm all intrigued about the temps now...just when I was thinking yesterday that I might ditch the thermometer for the tww:dohh:


----------



## SBB

Lol you'll never ditch the thermometer!! 

Well I researched nappies quite a bit and had a couple of faves, so if she wants any advice I can post some links to the best ones. Not now though I can't be bothered :haha: 

x x x


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks for that hun:hugs: Maybe another time send me a visitor msg with them...she's not on here....she doesn't know what she's missing:winkwink:

As for the thermometer....I get the feeling never more accurate words have been spoken!:winkwink::rofl:....The idea was good thou:rofl:


----------



## SBB

Yep I'll send them to you and you can just email her or something... 

Will look forward to seeing your temps over the next few days :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning guys, bak to work today :dohh: 

kel glad you had a fab time :thumbup: definatly excited that you prob Oved and hopefully caught it :happydance: fxed for good results for you hun :)

sbb - that baby show sounds awesome, glad it helped you get sorted

AFM waiting to hopefully Ov sooooonn the :sex: has begun, i noticed while on the clomid my temps were higher, now im off they have gone bak down to where they normally are :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Dandy a few people have said that about clomid I think it's a normal side effect :shrug: fx for ov soon! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

:hi:


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Never:hugs:
What have you been up to this weekend sweets?...hope you're ok:hugs:

Dandy...have everything crossed that you'll be in the tww soon babe:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

drove three hours with some friends this weekend to munich to see a concert...then it got canceled. so we hit up some bars and cool places today like hard rock. just got home. super sad because if DH's trip wasn't canceled he would be with me right now. :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey never :hugs: sorry about your weekend


----------



## WelshRose

Super big :hugs: Never, wish I had the right words hun....when are you seeing him next?

That was a bit of a bummer about the concert especially after driving so far...glad you found some cool places to hang with your friends thou:hugs: xxx


----------



## nevertogether

23 november welshie :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

We'll get you there honey...keep that chin up:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

:hugs: never a month til you see him... We'll start the countdown! It will be extra special to see him after having it cancelled this time. No consolation I know :nope: 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Hi ladies :hi: been soo busy lately...feel like ive neglected you again? 

sbb - glad you got everything you wanted :) including freebies ;) 
welshie - have you Od then? Im confused Lol... 
never - :hugs: sorry your weekend didnt go to plan! Counting the days til you see dh ;) will you be O when you see him? 
dandy - hope you O hun :) 
kel - sounds like you had a WkD weekend... Send some good luck over here plz ;) glad you O hun ;) 
x


----------



## xcharx

AFM - not alot going on with me!!! Just working :( wish I didnt have to work :( hey ho life goes on Lol...


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, so much to catch up on! Just been spending some time with DH and going to bed really late so i didnt bother temping cuz they would be way off and i woke up way later than normal anyway. I'll probably get back to temping tomorrow since i'm going to bed earlier tonight. Also i started exercising today! yay me! Now i just need to stick to it, especially since we're going on an 11 mile uphill hike in a month.


----------



## dandybrush

yikes AJ better get those hiking shoes worn in, thats gonna be a biiiiggg walk


----------



## AJThomas

^Yep, i really need to get to working! Need to start nagging DH about it too cuz i dont think he's ready for it and all he wants to do is sit in front of his computer. (nerd)


----------



## TntArs06

Hey Girls,

Kel- My GOOOODNESS!!! You hit the jackpot. Im not a big gambler so I usually dont spend more than 20. HAHA but you came back a huge winner! And I super excited to read that this weekend could have been O time!!! OOOOHHHHH fingers are sooo crossed!

Never- Glad you had a good time hun! Sorry the hub wasn't there...we will begin the countdown to Nov....hoping time flys by fast for ya.

Welsh- 2ww... OMG OMG looks like the soy has worked. So glad for ya babe! 

TTC- and your in the wait too... MY GOODNESS...look forward to two weeks from now! Yipee!!!

Dandy- How ya doen sweets?

Sbb- so glad you had a good time at the baby show! Sounds exciting. And your bag is super cute! Just love it!

AJ- Good for you babe getten that work out in...once I heal up from the biopsy Im going to start walking too! Better get goen for that hike girl...thats a LONG hike! haha

AFM- Changed my diet completely. Got so sick like a 21 yr old the day after! Ughh I realized I wasn't eating enough and what I did eat was mostly carbs...which apparently doesn't mesh well with the metformin! Amy carved pumpkins tonight...she did a good job! LOL shes like a kid when she does them. I just love it. Trying to stay not so sad...but today is when the MC began...but I asked God if he could take away my pain down there and the bleeding to stop so maybe I can "start" to move on...so today there are only little dots of blood. So hopefully this is a start. Donor came by today to see how we were and stuff....just love him. He's all geared up to try again...he hates seeing us sad. So for now one day at a time I suppose!!! Hope you girls had a wonderful weekend!!

:wave: to everyone else!! :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps:wave:

Char...hope work isn't too bad today sweetie:hugs: How's the sickness? Any other delightful symptoms:winkwink: I just realised you don't have a ticker...how far along are you now?

AJ...hey sweets...was wondering where you'd gone:hugs: Goodluck for the hike hun and as Dandy says get those shoes worn in:winkwink:

TNT....:hugs: Hey chick, glad things are slowing down for you sweets...and definately one day at a time:hugs: Aww bless Amy...I shall be carving as well when I get to my folks.....you should post a pic of her handiwork:hugs:

Dandy...:hi:

Hey to everyone else that is still to check in...hope your mondays go ok:hugs:

AFM...Definately ov already...not too sure what this pain is....:shrug: But no +ve opk today. I was thinking I guess the soy would of caused me to have more LH and I didn't do opks on cd11-15 so I guess it may have been darker than yesterday...I dunno...we :sex: but none of the other signs for impending ov were there....I'll be happy with just one eggy...hopefully that's been well and truly caught:winkwink:
I was looking at my charts this morning as still haven't had a drop in temp since ov...and no drop by 
4dpo has only happened once before....on my pg Lil Bean chart.....FX'd, FX'd, FX'd:rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies how are you all today? for the first time in 4mths ben and i got to :sex: last night finaly inection free!!!! and my was it good :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: welshie, lindsey, tnt, AJ

AJ - :haha: i hear you on the nerd front, my OH wants to lose weight without doing anything about it :dohh: 

tnt: im good thanx, just waiting for Ov to happen, feeling some Ov type pains today, nothing too strong or much yet though
you sound like you have a great donor, fxed that next times the charm for you guys

welshie - heres hoping you caught that eggie :hugs: sorry dunno what the pains mean :shrug:


----------



## WelshRose

:happydance: Lindsey:lol:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> :happydance: Lindsey:lol:

and had a higher temp this morn not high enough for ov but at least sumin must be happening:haha:


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Dandy....:yipee: for Ov pains hun....sending lots of vibes to yours and Lindsey's ovaries.....release those eggys....:trouble::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Welshie....so are you officially in the 2ww now??? Yay if you are!!

Lindsey - you go girl!!

Dandy - how are you?? Any signs of ov yet?

TNT - sounds like you have a great donor there and someone who is going to give you a lovely little bub.

SBB - oooh you're going for the lovely natural nappies then? I've always thought I may do that when I finally get my little one. Glad you got lots of things at the baby show.

Hi Linny, Sparkle, AJ, Char and anyone I might have missed.

AFM...11dpo today no major symptoms going on apart from my nipples feel bruised! They were really quite sore yesterday but not as bad yet today. No idea whats going on as i've not had this in the 2ww before...but feel abit silly getting my hopes up. AF isn't due until Saturday so will pray she doesn't show....PMA girls!!


----------



## dandybrush

:dust: lots and lots of :dust: yazzy


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Yazzy:hugs:

Sending PMA by the bucketful sweets! Those Nips are sounding mighty promising:winkwink::yipee: 
How did you and Dolfi get on yesterday?

:rofl:...Yes hun I am officially in the tww....4dpo:yipee::happydance:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

AJ goof luck with the exercise, make sure you eat more to compensate you don't weigh enough already! :haha: 

TNT I hope the bleeding eases off soon and you're able to try again... I'm glad your donor is so lovely :) and we need to see some pics of amys pumpkins :lol: 

Welshie that chart is looking nice! FX the soy helps get that eggie all bedazzled up! 

Lindsey glad you got some good :sex:!! I think
I'll have to wait til Jesus is here for that :haha: 

Dandy FX for ov :happydance: I'm excited to see the clomid work for you! 

Yazzy you have quite a long lp then if af isn't due til Saturday? Will you test before or wait it out?

We are starting to pack up our house this week, so I may not be on too much :( all being well we move at the weekend! Eeek! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Yay 4dpo so excited for you!! How long is your LP?

Thank you I hope they stay sore and AF stays away!

Well, first show back after a little break (mainly because I missed some entry closing dates) and it was ok. My sister came along with me and Dolfi was not happy with us being seperated from each other so did not show herself off very well at all. She was also a little shy of the judge which is very unusual for her (unless coming in season). But we had a nice practice run and have another big show in 2 weeks over in Cambridge..so will be keeping my fingers crossed for that one!

Thank you Dandy...needs lots of that sprinkled around!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think next cycle i should take the soy a lil later on as my cycle is so long i toock cd3-7 and so far hasnt made a dif


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Bless Dolfi:awww: I shall keep everything crossed for 2wks time:hugs:
My MIL showed her dog for the second time this weekend and he came second...needless to say she's walking round looking like the cat that got the cream:lol:

My LP is usually about 12 days...the longest it's been is 14 days but that has only ever happened once. I think :witch: is due on the 3rd Nov.

I shall echo SBB...do you think you'll cave and test early??? You're sounding full of willpower hun....I'm liking it...and admiring it!:winkwink::rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning SBB:hugs:
Hope the packing goes ok sweets....and remember you (Dan) have to lift these boxes after they're packed....which is what I'm usually guilty of!....Poor Shaun...the face was red and the air blue!:rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

Lindsey...I think I would say the opposite hun....maybe 200mg instead of 120mg and maybe earlier in the cycle....????.....what does everyone else think?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Welshie - well done to your mum...lovely to hear they got a 2nd that excellent!!

SBB - i've only had 3 cycles that i've been able to track despite stopping bcp a year ago and each time my LP has been 16 days so yes really long. 

I'm going to hold out and wait aarggh am I mad?! The only reason being is the last 2 cycles i've got to 16dpo done a test, its been negative and within the next hour AF has come to get me...2 cycles running!! I don't normally have pre AF symptoms like cramping so no idea when she's on her way.


----------



## WelshRose

You're not mad hun...just sensible:thumbup: At least waiting to test until 16dpo...you should have good lines:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Good plan yazzy that's what we should all do! But I started testing at about 3dpo :rofl: 

Lindsey I agree with welshie, try that.. Then if not next cycle go later :shrug: 
I took clomid cd5-9 and ov'd cd18... 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Lindsey...I think I would say the opposite hun....maybe 200mg instead of 120mg and maybe earlier in the cycle....????.....what does everyone else think?:hugs::hugs:

so up it? i take 3 of them cant even remember the strength and cant find the stupid things lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Lindsey...I think I would say the opposite hun....maybe 200mg instead of 120mg and maybe earlier in the cycle....????.....what does everyone else think?:hugs::hugs:

alough i took cd 3-7 can't really get earlyr then that lol


----------



## WelshRose

If they're the ones from tesco hun they're 40mg...so yeah I would take 5....maybe keep to cd3-7 thou so you're only changing one variable compared to this month...otherwise you wont know whether it's the increased dose or the days that makes a diff:shrug:....All of this said hun....that rise you had today, discounting the discarded temps is the biggest on your chart....I've everything crossed for the coming days:hugs:

I took mine from cd1-5:thumbup:...same as our Lovely Linny:thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

:shock:SBB...:rofl: Seriously from 3dpo?!?! What dpo did you get your +ve on? Did you use ic sensitive ones....sorry I can't remember:dohh::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Lindsey - I have looked at the Tesco Soy Isoflavones but didn't get them because you would have to take loads - they only have about 4% isoflavone in the tablet....have a read of the label on the back. If this is the case then you wouldn't have taken enough.

I bought some from a health food shop and they were something like 37mg but 17.5% was isoflavones so I had to take 6! Holland and Barretts are more expensive but have a higher % of isoflavones which is what you need.

SBB - you make me laugh testing from 3dpo! I don't even have any tests in the house....not buying any until I am a day late lol!


----------



## SBB

WelshRose said:


> :shock:SBB...:rofl: Seriously from 3dpo?!?! What dpo did you get your +ve on? Did you use ic sensitive ones....sorry I can't remember:dohh::hugs:

:rofl: I may have been exaggerating! But I have done that in previous cycles :haha: 

I had a million ICs and I admit I used one 7dpo, and then 9dpo. Both -ve but the next day the 9dpo one had the teeniest tiniest line, the sort you can only see at one angle and held up to a bulb and when you look again it's gone! But then started getting very very faint lines 10dpo... Then did a digi at 13dpo :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:...cheeky girl:winkwink::rofl:

I can't wait to test now:winkwink::dohh:


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies............ chatty chatty chatty today already :rofl:

not much here- just trying to get back in the swing of work... BLECK.......... still just reeling from the weekend... 


ok TTYL


----------



## xcharx

Hi ladies :hi:

aj - good luck getting your hubby off the comp lol ;) men and their toys! 
Lindsey - how long was your last cycle? Ive never tried soy so im not gna offer advice coz I dunno what im talking about lol 
welshie - yay tww :hugs: really hope gail was right :) im sure she was! 
Yazzy - yay tww :hugs: sore nipples and boobs was one of my signs and cramping! 

someone asked how far gone I am - 7 weeks 2mra! :) xx


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - your a nutter LOL Testing at them times! I still think im a week more then what my doc says because my cycles were normally 21days not 28... I tested on a1days - negative, then 28days positive! (im talking cycle days- not dpo) xx


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Char....I'm hoping she's gonna be right to:winkwink:
I've been sad and looked on the countdown to pregnancy extended due date calculator....First tri would be coming to an end Christmas week....It would be an amazing feeling if that christmassy feeling came from an 11/12wk scan showing all was ok...especially as it will be 2yrs the day after boxing day that we lost our Lil Bean....Can't wish or hope hard enough at this point.

7wks tomorrow:shock:...Have you got a first scan date yet?:hugs:
Hmmm...sounds like you could be right hun....blinking docs and their textbook women:dohh::rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

hello my gorgeous maca ladies! :hi:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> aj - good luck getting your hubby off the comp lol ;) men and their toys!
> Lindsey - how long was your last cycle? Ive never tried soy so im not gna offer advice coz I dunno what im talking about lol
> welshie - yay tww :hugs: really hope gail was right :) im sure she was!
> Yazzy - yay tww :hugs: sore nipples and boobs was one of my signs and cramping!
> 
> someone asked how far gone I am - 7 weeks 2mra! :) xx

ermmmm i think it was 133 days lol i cant remember exactly but was bloody long!


----------



## ttcbaby117

welshie - yeppie on the crosshairs....I see the CBFM didnt even give you a peak....I didnt know that could happen....I must say your temps are looking great though. My LP is usually around 14 to 15 days.....So I am not sure when to test.....LOL....I guess my new test date would be the 8th.... That pain you are having might be your corpus luteum forming. I get it sometimes.

Kel - OMG what a fab time you had...and oving your anniversary is awesome.... I oved 1 day after you so we are cycle buddies!!!!!

Dnady - your temps being up while taking the pills is very normal....it should go back down so that you get thsoe nice low temps for Oving! Have fun DTD!

SBB - Oh I cant wait to spend to much money on baby stuff...LOL...sounds like fun!

Never - sucks the concert got canceled but it is nice you got out....hugs for missing dh!

TnT - awww hun, you have such great support...you will be back on this crazy train very soon.....huge hugs!

lindsey - woohoo for dtd and enjoying it! LOL....looks like you just might be gearing up to Ov.

Yazzy - I hope this is it for you hun! Looks like you have a long LP like me...makes the tww feel sooooo much longer!

AJ - have fun with the exercise...me and dh have been running the beach in the moring and at first it was not so fun we really came to enjoy doing it together!

SBB- dont over do it with the moving hun! LOL you really started testing that early!!!! haha I hate to say it but I have seriously been thinking of testing....and I know it will come back bfn...but i have 20 IC burning a hole in my dresser right now!

AFM - well this tww is already creeping by.....LOL....we had a fund raiser for the humane society on Saturday night and of course I drank a bit to much and felt like hell yesterday....to make it worse both our football teams lost yesterday.....Today well I kinda feel like I might be coming down with something so taking it easy.


----------



## AJThomas

morning gals,gonna try and stick to smep this cycle but i dont want :sex: to be too structured so i'll still just go wit the flow.

Kel congrats on your winnings! forgot to say it before.

SBB trust me, i kno i have to keep my weight in mind when working out, i'm mostly lifting weights as a result, build some muscle without burning as much calories.


----------



## nevertogether

hope you get your :bfp: this cycle AJ :happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Peeps:wave:

AJ...don't go turning yourself all to muscle sweets...too little lardy stuff is just as bad as too much:hugs: Hoping the smep plan works for you sweets...it has had some great results:thumbup:

Never....:hi: been upto anything exciting at work today?:hugs:

TTC....wohoo...I can change your testing date....sure now...the 8th....not any sooner:winkwink: Behave Welshie....*slaps wrists*:rofl:
Hope you're not coming down with anything hun...unless it's pg related and then well I'll hope it hits hard and sticks fast!:hugs:
TBH babe....my CBFM...I don't think it knows what is what from me using it all through my long anovulatory phase when I first got it:dohh: It could probably do with a reset:lol: I do tend to have a short surge thou so again another reason possibley why there is no peak...I'm not bothered...I have more faith in my trusty thermometer:winkwink: Thanks for the info about the corpus luteum...it hasn't been anywhere near as bad today my tum just feels kinda tender. 

:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - ive got midwife appointment on the 9th nov :) morning sickness still not fully set in, cant decide if its a good or bad thing lol 
never - hey hun!
Lindsey - 133 - WOW! I woulda been going mad! Glad your thrush has gone :) 
hi to everyone ive forgotten :) :hi: 
I keep meaning to say girls, feel free to add me on facebook, my name is Charlotte Mcconnachie. Im pretty sure theres only one of me lol but if theres more im the one with my partner as my pic. Im not putting on facebook about my pregnancy


----------



## AJThomas

oh no Welshie, i just wanna be fit not she-hulk! Dont intend to go hardcore with it, just enough to be toned, fit and maybe a few pounds heavier.

Lindey the next time u feel the thrush coming on eat a clove of garlic, it works wonders and works really fast, you'll be fine a day or two after taking it, maybe even the same day depending on how bad it is when you take the garlic. I was plagued with thrush too but since i learned about the garlic i've had no more trouble.


----------



## xcharx

Aj - Haha, she hulk! You made me giggle :) x


----------



## nevertogether

nothing even REMOTELY exciting! :rofl:

i'm ready to see some :bfp:'s this month ladies!


----------



## WelshRose

That's ok then AJ...just checking (worrying) Hun:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Never....I'm with you Hun...Lots of :bfp: this month....I'll put an order in with Mr Stork...if it were only that easy:rofl:

Not a lot going on here sweets....just getting ready to....lose all sanity!! The Pickle is too exciteable about going to see his Nanny & Grandad tomorrow....Are we nearly there yet...has been Can we go today instead?! every 5 minutes....dreading tomorrow morning....Is it time to go yet?!....Your Welshie will be found bald rocking in a corner I feel:rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

:haha:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: bless him welshie that is so cute!! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:...Yeah it is cute:dohh:....even cuter that he's worn himself out and now his little peepers have closed....Shhhh....Listen.....:winkwink::rofl:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welshie - well I think 2 dpo might be a bit to early for pg symptoms but I hope it is....LOL...here are some instructions on reseting your CBFM. I had to do it b/c my cbfm was used my a good friend who donated it to me...


&#8226;If necessary, insert fresh batteries into the monitor, and make sure that it turns on normally. A series of symbols will flash across the display, and you should see a red light in the Test Stick Slot. After a moment, the display will clear, and you'll see two dashes (--) and a lower-case "m" on the display.

&#8226;2
Turn the monitor off. The reset procedure will fail if the monitor is on when you begin.

&#8226;3
Insert a test stick into the monitor. If you have any test sticks left over from using the monitor previously, you might want to use one of them for this step, as the normal testing procedure requires that all of the test sticks you use in one month come from the same pack.

&#8226;4
Press and hold the m button. With the m button still pressed, turn the monitor on. A symbol that normally means you should remove the test stick--a test stick with an exclamation point and an arrow--will come up on the display. (If this symbol does not appear, the test stick is not inserted correctly.) Do not remove the test stick, or take your finger off of the m button. After about 15 seconds, the same symbols you saw in Step 1 will flash across the display, and then the "remove test stick" icon will reappear.

&#8226;5
Let go of the m button and remove the test stick from the monitor. If you see the double dash symbols (--) and m, it's worked properly. The Clearblue Easy Fertility Monitor has now been reset and is ready for use. If you do not see these symbols, go back to Step 2 and try again.

Linds - my Girlfriend has horrible thrush and she takes garlic pills and cranberry pills on a daily basis.....She did also for a time do what AJ recommended which was eat a clove of raw garlic 1 time per day....hahaha she didnt smell to great for a while.....but it worked!


----------



## AJThomas

^Yep, your sweat and pee reeks of garlic but it works! The minute i feel an infection coming on i take one clove, drink some water and that usually does the trick so the garlicky smell doesnt have time to take full effect. You dont really start stinking till 2 or 3 days of taking it and thats only necessary in really severe cases.


----------



## WelshRose

TTC...Wow thanks for that honey:friends:
Will definately hang onto a stick and do it if the witch arrives:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AJThomas said:


> ^Yep, your sweat and pee reeks of garlic but it works! The minute i feel an infection coming on i take one clove, drink some water and that usually does the trick so the garlicky smell doesnt have time to take full effect. You dont really start stinking till 2 or 3 days of taking it and thats only necessary in really severe cases.

ewwww nice


----------



## dandybrush

Ok question girls...if anyone can help here

im noticing that im a bit dry in the CM department, does anyone know what i can do naturally to increase my CM? also has anyones Dr told them what to do?

sbb i hope the clomid works for me!!!

better get reading, you girls were chatty


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Dandy:wave:
I've heard that Pink Grapefruit juice is supposed to be good. Evening Primrose Oil to and there is a cough medicine with the active ingredients beginning with a G...not sure of the actual name or the doses that people take thou on that one:dohh:
:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - all i know is drinking lots of grapefruit juice.


----------



## kelster823

checking in... busy day at work

Welshie... awww the Pickle is all tuckered out.. HOW CUTE

Dandy try your local pharmacy or drug store.. Pre-seed- I really liked it as well as Jeff :winkwink: natural lubie without harming the spermies....

:hi: Never 

Thanks AJ- I was happy too

TTC- I really won't know til tomorrow if in fact it happened- I'll let ya know


----------



## WelshRose

I just found this hun....

1. Drink a lot of water through out the day &#8211; This may be all you need, drink more water. Regardless if you use any of the
supplements to help, you must drink enough water for your body to
be able to make cervical mucous.

2. Evening Primrose - General usage is 1500 &#8211; 3000 mg once daily. Take from your period till ovulation, than switch to fish oil or another omega 3 oil. The suggested usage for increasing cervical mucous is initially 500mg, three times a day for a total of 1500mg per day. If you don&#8217;t get results in your first cycle, you may want to increase your usage to 3,000 mg a day in your next cycle. Evening Primrose Oil can cause uterine contractions in pregnancy, which is why you should not take it past ovulation (in case you get pregnant.)

3. Take L Arginine- This is a supplement helps to promote cervical mucous by supporting the production of nitric oxid (NO). Nitric oxide dilates blood vessels and helps to increase blood flow to the uterus, ovaries, and genitals.

:hug:


----------



## WelshRose

kelster823 said:


> Welshie... awww the Pickle is all tuckered out.. HOW CUTE

It is cute...and I love seeing him so excited about seeing my folks esp as visits don't come often enough...just drove me round the twist...ever so slightly:winkwink: He even told me I had to pack tonight so we can go straight after breakfast:wacko:

You know I have everything crossed for you and that thermometer reading tomorrow:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> You know I have everything crossed for you and that thermometer reading tomorrow

I know babe I know :hugs:

LOL OMG how frigin sweet......... do they live far away? Mine only live 20 minutes away so I can see them when ever.. in fact ALL my family lives close... well except for the ones that live in New England (maine)


----------



## WelshRose

They're about 2hrs away hun so not hugely far but far enough to make it difficult. I guess it's seeming harder cos when Callum was little, pre-nursery and school, I used to jump in the car on my first day off and go and stay for a few days...I was lucky Shaun never used to mind. Since he's started school thou it's made it more difficult...we can't just jump in the car and go. He does really miss them bless him:awww:


----------



## SBB

dandybrush said:


> Ok question girls...if anyone can help here
> 
> im noticing that im a bit dry in the CM department, does anyone know what i can do naturally to increase my CM? also has anyones Dr told them what to do?
> 
> sbb i hope the clomid works for me!!!
> 
> better get reading, you girls were chatty

Clomid can dry you up... I used a bit of sperm friendly lube, can't remember the name?! Preseed is googd though as kell said. 

I found EPO gave me less cm! But I think it works for pretty much everyone, it might just be a bit late to use a 'natural' remedy, you might be best using some lube as well... Just make sure it's sperm friendly :D 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey welshie, i might look into the pink grapefruit juice


----------



## kelster823

Ahh Welshie almost the same time it takes us to get to AC

:hi: Suz............ how is the packing going??????????? gonna miss you this week- with everything you have to to do but I hope is goes smoothly


----------



## dandybrush

ok thanx guys, i would hate to do anything to prevent the spermies getting through :dohh: i like the sound of the grapefruit juice, so i might go see if i can get some from the shops and increase my water intake


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dandy - You can try Evening Primerose Oil from AF to Ov.....OR you can do Robitussin to thin out your CM. You can also try the Preseed, though Brad didnt like the feeling of it.

Kel - Oh well i am prayin hard hard hard for a nice temp for you tomorrow....oh what a great anniversary pressie that would be!


----------



## WelshRose

Dandy...yeah give the water and grapefruit juice a try hun...hope it helps:hugs:

Right I'm gonna love ya all and say...Night Night Peeps...I'm off up the stairs to land of nod...before tomorrow starts even earlier than usual:winkwink:

:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Nite Welshie.... talk with ya tomorrow- my nite is just starting.. it's the Cowboys vs Giants tonight- Monday nite football and the New York Giants are the local team here.... soooo it's on like Donkey Kong around these parts...........:rofl:

TTC- yep PRAY REAL HARD...:rofl: cause from now on I am keeping my mouth SHUT til is actually happens................ when ever the F that is


----------



## dandybrush

night welshie

my plan is to get some grapefruit juice today, and drink more water, and then maybe mention it to my gyn when i see her next month, and hopefully she will give me some estrogen or something to promote it better


----------



## dandybrush

i might also try some carrot juice...:sick:


----------



## ttcbaby117

night welshie!


----------



## dandybrush

well i had Vit C this morning cause everyone is getting sick around me :dohh: and TMI alert when i went to the toilet just before i had ewcm again :shrug: yet everytime we want to er play :blush: im quite dry...maybe if i have vit c for a few days and and more water, maybe thats all i need for more CM :shrug:


----------



## sparkle05

:hi:ladies :hugs::hugs:

I am around, I'm having to stalk you all as I decided yesterday to start the process of bedroom swapping :dohh: I am now up to my eyes in chaos. 

Hope you are all OK and your all getting ready for those :bfp:s :hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Morning everyone, how are you all today?

Dandy - yay for the EWCM, excellent news!

Having a bit of memory loss from what everyone has said so just a quick hello and will catch up later.

AFM 12 dpo today and still easily resisting the urge to test. Nipples don't feel quite as sore today and feeling abit symptomless so am just waiting it out to see what happens at the weekend!


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies

and that is ALL I am gonna say today.......... I AM PEE ODED, PISSED OFF, IN A REALLY BAD MOOD... ect ect ect................ FLUCKING FOOTBALL GAME..... and the WORST, my man TONY ROMO is OUT for 6 weeks.......... I hate the NY Giants football team and they KILLED us last night- soo dam embarassing

but... Yazzy you haven't tested yet??????


----------



## SBB

Oh dear someones in a bad mood this morning :haha: 

Sorry Kell I just don't get it! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Oh dear someones in a bad mood this morning :haha:
> 
> Sorry Kell I just don't get it!
> 
> x x x

:rofl: I didn't mean for you to get it :rofl: 

Football in America is like soccer to you guys..... our season is over without our starting quaterback :( he broke his collar bone last nite and we were beating UP the Giants until that point CRAPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## SBB

I know hun... 

I couldn't give a sh*t about soccer either - or any sport really!! :haha: 

Sorry he got hurt :( 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

I live, eat, and sleep football..... LOL but so sad to say I don't give a crap anymore.. Thank god we didn't plan on going out to Texas this year for a game.. what a waste that would of been.....


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dandy - I have heard that Vit C does help ewcm.....

Yazzy - way to be strong....I hope this is it for you!

Kel - Oh I know...well I hate those damn giants also they beat brads team (the bears) a few weeks ago....I mean embarrassed us!!!! I watched the game and was thinking of you in the first couple of minutes when Manning threw 2 interceptions....LOL...I though Kel is jumping up and down right now...LOL....so did you Ov?


----------



## kelster823

> I though Kel is jumping up and down right now...

you kidding me, I scared the crap outta the dogs I was hollerin' so frigin loud...:rofl:. I am sure my neighbors heard me.. but when I saw Romo go down I said it's over and went upstairs to bed and watchd Hawaii 5 O

now I am getting all sorts of crap via email and texts from Gnat fans.... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

PM ya :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah I know...imagine we almost went to the bears/giants game cuz we were close by...Brad kept saying man I would have been pissed to have spent the $$ on that game to lose so bad!!!! Hey they knocked out Jay Cutler in that game also.....that team must hit really hard!


----------



## kelster823

ESPN's Mike and Mike just showed that the last 4 games the Gnats have knocked the QB outta the games..... I HATE HATE THE GNATS.............

us too glad we didn't buy tickets to go out to Dallas this year


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow I didnt know that.....so they are the reason everyone is gonna start getting fined for rough hits!!!! makes you hate them more...LOL


----------



## WhisperOfHope

afternoon ladies not a clue whats going on with me temps are same as yest and have water ewcm but opk was neg as neg could be:shrug:


----------



## yazzy

Kel - i'm sorry to hear about the game and about the guy getting hurt...thats not good at all.

Nipples are sore again so hope thats a good sign and even if it doesn't work out this month I have to tell them as soon as my next cycle starts for my HSG - my local NHS seems to be really quick off the mark at getting things sorted and are really helpful. 

No Kel & TTC I haven't tested yet because my LP is 16 days long so i'm not even due a visit from AF til Saturday 30th. I'm gonna hold out and if she doesn't arrive I will go out and buy a test.


----------



## kelster823

ohhhh Yazzy my darling you are good... LOL because my arse woulda been testing by now especially with sore nippies.... :rofl:

FX's sooooooooooooo crossed for u sweetie


----------



## AJThomas

*sigh* so tired, didnt get to bed till after 2 this morning cuz a server went down and dh had to go fix it. so doubt my temp is right cuz i woke up 2 hours later than usual but oh well, not really feeling it this month either and dh wont be here on Saturday, which is day 14 for me so we'll see i guess.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh sorry AJ....well just dtd before he leaves and hope for the best....that is all we all can do right?


----------



## nevertogether

that's what i do! worth a shot!


----------



## nevertogether

any of you ladies know anyone selling a clearblue fertility monitor? i want to try it out!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

i dont really know if im having ewcm or not :shrug: i get it maybe once a day, and im putting it in cause it says to put the most fertile cm down even if its only a small amount :shrug: 
gonna buy some grapefruit juice today and hope that helps, im not getting any cramps or anything yet :shrug: who knows might be another 80 day cycle on the way

kel - :haha: you get soo into your football, i watch our rugby, but im not overly emotional about it :haha: 

aj - :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> any of you ladies know anyone selling a clearblue fertility monitor? i want to try it out!

thinking of selling mine if hubby will let me lol


----------



## nevertogether

well, if you do - i'm more than interested lindseyanne!


----------



## kelster823

> kel - you get soo into your football, i watch our rugby, but im not overly emotional about it

just a lil bit there Dandy Doooo 


that is how I am as well.. I get lil globs of it here and there but not like some girls say they do.... like it is falling out of them


----------



## kelster823

HI NEVER SWEETHEART!!!!! :hi:

had enough of the Ovacue?


----------



## nevertogether

hey boo! sorry about romo :nope: glad he wasn't on my fantasy team. my team got STOMPED by the raiders. i'm sticking to college football this season haha. not so much given up, but my dog ate my oral sensor. since i tried that for a few months i thought to take a shot with the CBFM now.


----------



## kelster823

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh no he didn't.. LOL bad doggie

Yeah I thought about you on Sunday and I took the Broncos too.. I was mad... 

yep Romo is OUT for the rest of season :cry: 6 to 8 weeks which puts us at the end of the season why even bother.. so it is Kitna .. YUCK don't even feel like watching anymore :(


----------



## nevertogether

yeah i know! haha. he never chews on things, rarely ever. so i was surprised when i found doggy teeth marks all over it.

yeah, i don't see why they don't just put out for the season! my state college team is doing well this season, so i have one thing to look forward to at least. well, now that you know your team isn't that fun to watch (like me) that means you can just get drunk! :haha:


----------



## kelster823

> that means you can just get drunk

I do that anyways LOL LOL LOL but nothing last nite.. work week= no beer

who is your college team again? Mine suxs this year Notre Dame.. Jeff is a Buck Eye fan so he was happy for 1 week at the top :lol:


----------



## nevertogether

:haha: yes yes, i do it too. i can get drunk during the college games because they are late on saturday's here and i have sunday to sleep in. but NFL games i usually can only watch the early games because the late games come on at like 2:00am here and i have to be at work at 5:00am so no drinking during those! i don't drink during the week either. running and hangovers do not mix well with me.

notre dame! i can't say whether not i like them much because i don't follow them, but i can say that i hate ohio state! haha. my team is the arkansas razorbacks. we are no. 19. we're happy just to be ranked, because we rarely are :) but no matter what i always root for the SEC teams because we dominate! :happydance: :happydance: 

it's bed time for me. kel - you can be happy that you have another football crazy like me!

good luck on the ovulation dandy & lindsey and keep me updated on the CBFM lindsey if you can.

27 more days until DH! :D


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> kel - you get soo into your football, i watch our rugby, but im not overly emotional about it
> 
> just a lil bit there Dandy Doooo
> 
> 
> *that is how I am as well.. I get lil globs of it here and there but not like some girls say they do.... like it is falling out of the*mClick to expand...

ah ok, yeah without the clomid, some cycles, not all, i would get so much ewcm i would feel like i was peeing my pants :blush:


----------



## dandybrush

night never :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> it's bed time for me. kel - you can be happy that you have another football crazy like me

nite sweetie sweet dreams

Dandy I never get globs of EWCM ever.. not even when I got PG in March.. I just have very creamy CM but when I did get PG I do remember saying it felt like I peed my pants.. LOL


----------



## dandybrush

yep, lol, its a strange feeling :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - try ebay...I know they sell them there cheap.

dandy - my DH plays rugby....crazy soul that he is!!!!! 

kel - well that makes me feel better about the ewcm because I never get it either, I even tried the epo these last 2 months and still havent seen any. I did even try to sneak the preseed in thsi month for fear that it would scare brad away...LOL


----------



## dandybrush

ok so what is preseed? is it like a regular lube? or do you have to do something different with it?


----------



## kelster823

> I did even try to sneak the preseed in thsi month for fear that it would scare brad away

babe Jeff LOVES it,,,,,,,,,,,,, :rofl: so I would assume Brad would too... 

but glad too, that it's just not me........... when I read about all these other girls saying they get globs and globs, I am like mannnn what about me??? why can't I have that stuff :lol:

Dandy

you put some of the lubie in the tubie and squirt it up there.. not much but enough and it stays in.... just extra "friendly" stuff to help the spermies swim.... you can also put some on him.. "OMG how embarssing".. right before you ummm ya know.. every lil extra helps 

https://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/early-pregnancy-tests_2127_1704117


----------



## dandybrush

lol ok thanx kel


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs::hugs:

I should be finished moving the bedrooms today :happydance::happydance: so will be back properly with you ladies :hugs::hugs:

NEVER, :thumbup::thumbup:
I don't know if it's any good for you but i have a persona monitor. I think it's very similar to a fertility monitor and i know the peeing sticks are the same as clearblue. I used it to avoid pregnancy and then when i was trying to conceive i used it to help me to get pregnant. You basically wee on a stick for so many days of your cycle and pop it into the machine. It then gives you a red light for no :sex: and a green light to tell you your not fertile and go have lots of :sex: You also get a little o sign when you are ovulating. That's how it goes for non pregnancy. I just ignored all its lights when i wanted to get pregnant and had lots of :sex: on red days. I also learnt that OV happens for me on days 11 and 12. The first month you would have to buy 2 packs of the sticks which i think would cost you around £20.00 and then every month after that you would need to buy 1 packet of sticks which is around £10.00. You can buy the testing kits from boots chemist or online. I have two of these as when we moved i thought i had lost it and went to buy another one. The old one turned up a couple of weeks later :dohh: I don't want any money for it you can have it. Google it and let me know what you think. I know a few ladies that have used them for getting pregnant as well as avoiding pregnancy. I don't have a box but can soon pick one up and i have the instruction book. Hope this helps :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Enjoy your day ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

omg i have the BEST ewcm i have ever had atm its lituraly hanging out me had dome on my finger and was just hanging like a long bit of string:haha: but my temp has lowerd today:shrug:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: will catch up properly later :D 

Lindsey you often ov on a temp drop so it could be today! Get :sex: !!

X x x


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies, how are you all? 
been busy, so just a quick catch up ;) 

Lindsey - get bedding ;) hehe! Glad to hear things are improving ;) 
x


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey :happydance: go jump your OH :happydance: 

i reckon im in for another long cycle even with the clomid :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindsey :happydance: go jump your OH :happydance:
> 
> i reckon im in for another long cycle even with the clomid :dohh:

it will prob half hun:shrug:


----------



## SBB

Dandy, do you need telling off?! Do you want to be in the naughty corner? It's 4 days since your last clomid it's nowhere near soon enough to be saying things like that. Slap yourself on the wrist and start behaving. 

You've been told. 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning :hi:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - hahahaha well I defo. think that is the difference between jeff and brad....(hard to believe we found one) LOL....He HATES preseed or any kind of lube for that matter!

Linds - great news hun! get to the bding!!!!

SBB - hahaha you crack me up....you have become the maca train mommy!!!!! Thank you for that...we need someone to knock some sense into us every once in a while!

AFM - Poor brad....he doesnt know what to make of me....I was seducing him around the clock last week and this week I am sooooo ok with just watching tv and going to bed early....hahahahahaha......


----------



## nevertogether

oooooooooo sparkle! really really really really?! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## AJThomas

Morning all! Not much to say, just checking in.


----------



## Linny

:wave:

I haven't caught up fully, kinda been quietly stalking the last few days! 

So Ive just been reading about how when in labor you may possibly....ahem.....poo yourself!! I hope that isn't the case, if you knew my OH then you would know if I do then i will never EVER live it down :(

Anyway aside from that Little Little and I are good. Had my awful GTT yesterday. The glucose drink is terrible like thick medicine but glad its over with. Get results tomorrow,

Right any testers?????


----------



## AJThomas

:wave: linny! Yazzy is on the list for testing in 3 days!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just had MORE ewcm haha and have cramping similar to af cramp what i know it cant be


----------



## nevertogether

AJ - are charts look really similar lol


----------



## kelster823

TTC oh noooooooooo LOL we actually found a difference in the guys.. :rofl:

Linny

OMG sweetie.. I just left ya a message on FB... bbbbahahhahahaaaaaaaaa sorry hun but yes it can happen... I know of only one girl I know that it happened too but think about pushing as hard as you can- you might CRAP yourself..I am in seriously laughing my ass off over here - you wouldn't be the first but I know how mortifying

Lindsey that is great news.....

:hi: Never and AJ


----------



## SBB

Aw Linny don't worry! It may happen but your body also knows when labour is coming, and 'clears you out'! I wouldn't even mention it to your OH... The midwives are apparently very discreet and if it did happen they'll just wipe it away without your oh or you even noticing it's happened! He's pretty mean, after you've gone through all that if he takes the piss!! 

I've had such a shit day, all this house moving crap is too stressful! Won't bore you with the details but I'm getting near the end of my patience with it :( 

Anyway, on a happier note - I need name help. Baby Jesus will have to have a 'proper' name at some point, these are our current finalists, please let me know your honest opinions :D 

Samuel Jackson Page 
Samuel Darcy Page
Samuel Hendrix Page 

We will call him Sam or Sammy for short... 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

definitely the third one :) my dream name for a boy forever was benjamin hendrix so i like samuel hendrix!


----------



## kelster823

aww Suz I am soo sorry you are at your wits end.. it will all be over SOON and think of the outcome :hugs:



> Samuel Jackson

now this is just me but this name reminds me of a movie person here in the US and his name is Samuel L Jackson

https://www.google.com/images?q=tbn:YH1fNpEXmrU16M::static.reelmovienews.com/images/gallery/samuel-l-jackson-image.jpg

I like Samuel Darcy :)


----------



## SBB

That's a lovely name too Never :D 

Kel I know, we did think of that, but it didn't hit me til about 4 days after we thought of the name! Not sure it bothers me... He'd be Sam Jackson rather than Samuel Jackson and I guess no-one ever says middle names! But I don't want people to think we named him after the actor... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> That's a lovely name too Never :D
> 
> Kel I know, we did think of that, but it didn't hit me til about 4 days after we thought of the name! Not sure it bothers me... He'd be Sam Jackson rather than Samuel Jackson and I guess no-one ever says middle names! But I don't want people to think we named him after the actor...
> 
> X x x


LOL LOL no I know sweetie,,,, it's only a middle name is all.... I do like them ALL but as soon as you see him you will KNOW!!!



BTW----

my halloween costume for Saturday nites party

KELLIE IS YO YO PIMPIN' BABY!!!! but in red or purple not the gold 

https://bigdaddycostume.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/gold-big-daddy-pimp-costume1-300x300.jpg


----------



## SBB

Kell we will NEED to see a pic of you in that!!
x x x


----------



## Leeze

Hi Ladies

Mind if I join you? (and thanks for the invite, Linny). It would be great to have some maca buddies!

I recently started taking Maca, about a month ago now, and am really loving it so far (although unfortunately tested BFN today). But generally, I think it's helped with my PMS and to have a more positive attitude overall - and I've even been working harder at my job (not always a good thing but helps reduce stress levels). 

I'm 38, my OH is 46 and we've been TTC for 10 months. Sadly had a m/c in June at 5.5 weeks. Keep thinking every month will be our month for a sticky bean but sadly nothing since then. A friend of mine recommended Maca and said she got a BFP after the first month of using it so I'm expecting great things!

Really hoping maca will bring us all lots of good luck, I see from one of the posts on here that there's been lots of BFPs on this thread. This definitely gives me hope and I want to say a big congratulations to all of those who have got their BFPs. For those still waiting, I'm sending you lots of baby dust!

Nice to see you again, Kelster, I remember you from one of the other threads!


----------



## kelster823

I gots the gold teeth and all... LOL LOL 

everyone thinks I am going as a hippie but I soo changed my mind last nite when we went to the Halloween costume store... I just gotta go back and get the right one.. I bought one last nite but the thing is HUGE on me,, to huge.. I may keep it though and get very oversized panty hose and put pillows in it to make me a BIG FAT PIMP...LOL .. it is suppose to be cold on Saturday so the extra pillows I don't thinkm will make me to hot


----------



## Linny

:rofl: kel.....I LOVE that outfit. We so need pics. I loved Halloween in the states, it was like a really big thing and its not really here. We all stood in the street with a fire, food and beers and the kids went knocking on the doors, loved it. People make such an effort :D

Glad you found my FB status funny :rofl: I swear I will be mortified :haha:

SBB...Thanks for the reassuring words, I so hope the midwife is discreet and OH is too busy looking after me than laughing at me :D Sorry the movin is taking it out of you. Its too much to be doing when pregnant so I can only imagine how horrible it is to do at your stage :hugs: :hugs: Just try not overdo it if you can.

As for the name I love Samual Hendrix the best. My friends little boy is Seth Hendrix and I love it. Darcy the second best with Jackson the third.....I have to agree with Kel that it reminded me of the actor. Like you say though he'l be Sam really :D

:hi: never & AJ.....wahoo glad someones testing soon


----------



## Linny

:hi: Leeze, so glad you called in :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Linny

:rofl: Kel......gold teeth????? We're gonna need close up pics of those bad boys :haha:


----------



## kelster823

Hey Leeze welcome to the crazy thread.. now don't go running out on us after your post. :rofl: ya gotta stick with us through it all.... these ladies are FAB in here and we have a great time

Linny-- yep I will.. I just only wished I could of convinced Jeff to be my BITCH it woulda been perfect


----------



## Linny

:rofl: Kel.....DO NOT MAKE A PREGNANT WOMAN LAUGH TILL SHE PEE'S HERSELF :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Jeff as your bitch :haha:......I need to wee now!!!!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: kel i love how you make us laugh!!

welcome leeze, i'm with kel. don't post and then run away!


----------



## kelster823

sorry guys :rofl: hee hee hee 


but it would be PERFECT though.... the crowd we will be with on Saturday nite would of gotten a BIG ASS LAUGH if I showed up as a Pimp and Jeff as a Hooker.. LOL


----------



## kelster823

DANG IT he won't budge... I just texted him again


----------



## Linny

:rofl: your mad Kel. I agree it would be fab :D


----------



## sparkle05

Good evening ladies :hugs::hugs:

NEVER, yes, yes, yes it's yours if you want it :happydance::happydance: Have you had a chance to google it ? If you want the monitor PM me with your details and i will pop it in the post for you :happydance::happydance:

LINNY, :rofl::rofl: It's true linny some times us ladies have a poo when pushing baby out :rofl::rofl: I said to jack that if the baby comes out before the midwife arrives can he please check for poo and clear it up before she comes. His reaction was " Oh no i cant do that i will have your mother on speed dial" he went all green around the gills :dohh: I guess that's some thing else that i will have to do probably with the baby still attached :rofl:
I wouldn't worry though you wont even know you have done it and nor will your DH. :hugs::hugs:

SBB, Aggghhhh moving it's a pain in the backside isn't it ? I love all of your name choices lol 

LEEZE. Welcome aboard the maca train :hugs::hugs:

KELSTER, :rofl::rofl: I love it, what an outfit :rofl::rofl: Lots of photos please. :hugs::hugs: 

Hi to all the other ladies hope you are all well :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leeze

thanks for the lovely warm welcome everyone! :thumbup:

How could I leave now? I already want to hear how Kelster's party goes!! :haha:


----------



## Linny

:rofl: Sparkle.....I can just see my OH taking pics of the poo rather than the baby just so he can tease me!!! 

Hows the room swap going?? 

:happydance: Leeze now you have to stay :D


----------



## xcharx

Hello ladies :hi:

I come on, and your talking about poo, pimps & Bitches loool you lot are truly mad! 

nothing going on with me!!! 

cant wait for the next testers  x


----------



## sparkle05

Oh linny it's been a mare i can tell you. It's almost done just a few finishing touches to go. Ella won the argument and she will be sharing with baby sparkle. God help us lol. Me and DH now have a very snug bedroom but i like it. It's very cosy when the curtains are shut and the lamps are on very relaxing. 
I have put up baby sparkles cot in the room as Ella went on and on about it, but it's empty i drew the line at letting her put the bedding on :rofl:I just have to buy baby sparkle a chest of drawers and a wardrobe and then i should be ready. Apart from other things not nursery related of course lol. 
How are things going with little little. Have you started her nursery. How about names. I am stuck i really like Isla and DH is OK with this but i keep thinking of other names and my head is whizzing.


----------



## SBB

:rofl: kel and sparkle you crack me up!!! 

Welcome Leeze :D 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

LINNY, i see that you are on facebook PM me your details and i will see if i can find you :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

If anyone else wants to do this as well please feel free the more the merrier lol :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> can just see my OH taking pics of the poo rather than the baby just so he can tease me!!!

that is just horrible.. I will personally come over the pond and kick his ARSE.. :rofl:

Spark.. HI YA HONEY... I promise photos,, especially if I DO convince Jeff ::: raises eye brows ::::

Leeze.... yep you can't leave now.. just join in on the fun each day.... we mainly just talk BS --- once in a while you might here something about TTC... LOL

Char-- hi ya sweetie :hi:

Suz- :winkwink:


----------



## Linny

We have all the stuff for the nursery but haven't started it yet, maybe this weekend we'l paint :D

Names I'm totally stuck, Lola-Rose was gonna be it but OH told his mum (which I'd said not to) and she thinks its a mouthful.....total mummys boy so its back to the drawing board :(

I'l hold ya to that Kel :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Awww linny Ella wanted baby sparkle to be called Lola after charlie and Lola on the telly, she said " i could have a little sister Lola who is small and very funny " lol. I don't know if you have ever seen charlie and Lola but that is what charlie says about Lola at the beginning of every programme.

Lola is a lovely name :hugs::hugs: Bloody mummies boys :rofl:


----------



## sparkle05

Right ladies i have no children tonight they are at my mother in laws to sleep so that i can go to work in the morning. I am off for a bath and some much needed DH time :winkwink:

Catch you all tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Linny - I know some drs make you do an enema as soon as you go into labor to prevent that....if you are really worried about then I would do it. I had to do one before my surgery and I was stressed out about it but it wasnt that bad. on another note when my sister went into labor she went to the bathroom like 3 times before she actually started to have labor pains sooooo SBB is right, your body does clean you out!

Linds - sounds like you are oving!

SBB - I like the third....and might i say I just love the name sam....I brought that name up to brad and he veto'ed it!

Kel - OMG you are cracking me up!!!!!! You might make a non-pregnant woman pee herself also!

Linny - I love Lola!!!!!! Tell your mil she already got to name her child and it is your turn ;)

leeze - welcome to this forum....please ignore the last few pages of craziness.....we are a crazy bunch but would be more than happy to help with any questions you may have...if not..then just jump on in with your craziness LOL

Ok I need some help from the ladies on here that have taken EPO......for the last few days I have had crampiness....and today I am having CM....is it possible that the EPO is working late. I stopped taking it on the day ov was confirmed. I was fine on 1 and 2 dpo but yesterday and today have been crampy.....has anyone else experienced this? Oh and I only took 2000mgs per day.


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - i never had cramps caused by EPO but i did notice EWCM after o when taking it!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

well ladies sive managed to get ben to start taking macca with me, ive STILL got tons of ewcm so we are gonna get a lil tipsy and try the boozy method tonight haha


----------



## SBB

Danny will be pleased you lot like Samuel Hendrix cos that's his choice! 

TTC I can't remember about the EPO - it never really worked that well for me and it was ages ago and my memory sucks! :dohh: 

Linny, don't tell anyone else any more names!! We've kept ours to ourselves because we don't want someones comments spoiling it... After the baby is born and you announce the name no-one will spoil it for you! :haha: 

I know you didn't tell, keep your OH in check!! And if you love the name you can talk him round... I love it, we were going for Layla Rose if Jesus was a girl! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> Dandy, do you need telling off?! Do you want to be in the naughty corner? It's 4 days since your last clomid it's nowhere near soon enough to be saying things like that. Slap yourself on the wrist and start behaving.
> 
> You've been told.
> 
> X x x

:argh: you scared lil me sbb :sulk: ok i will give it longer :dohh: and then i will start being a downer :winkwink:




ttcbaby117 said:


> Kel - hahahaha well I defo. think that is the difference between jeff and brad....(hard to believe we found one) LOL....He HATES preseed or any kind of lube for that matter!

yeah thats why im not keen to try it, my OH likes it all natural :winkwink:



SBB said:


> Aw Linny don't worry! It may happen but your body also knows when labour is coming, and 'clears you out'! I wouldn't even mention it to your OH... The midwives are apparently very discreet and if it did happen they'll just wipe it away without your oh or you even noticing it's happened! He's pretty mean, after you've gone through all that if he takes the piss!!
> 
> I've had such a shit day, all this house moving crap is too stressful! Won't bore you with the details but I'm getting near the end of my patience with it :(
> 
> Anyway, on a happier note - I need name help. Baby Jesus will have to have a 'proper' name at some point, these are our current finalists, please let me know your honest opinions :D
> 
> Samuel Jackson Page
> *Samuel Darcy Page
> Samuel Hendrix Page *
> 
> We will call him Sam or Sammy for short...
> 
> X x x

im not even pg and i am still freaking out that i may poop myself :blush: gosh i would hate that :dohh: 

and i like the Darcy one the most, and the Hendrix one second sbb



Linny said:


> :rofl: Kel.....DO NOT MAKE A PREGNANT WOMAN LAUGH TILL SHE PEE'S HERSELF :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Jeff as your bitch :haha:......I need to wee now!!!!!!!!

:rofl: 

kel - im definately keen to see you in your costume :haha: you are so cool, you are always up to something :hugs: 


:wave: hey there newbie (sorry forgot your name) do stay this bunch is a hoot :haha: 

AFM, still nothing to report...:nope:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey never


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - yeah well I dont think it worked for me either because I didnt really get any ewcm or any cm for that matter....now for the last 3 days I have been crampy...not really painful but uncomfortable....and sharp stabbing pains.....and today I am TMI...really wet down there. I just think maybe the EPO is having a residual effect...you would think this wuold have happened during ov though. I only took 1000mgs last month and that didnt work so I uped the dose to 2000mgs this month.


----------



## Linny

Thats funny SBB my first choice before I got pregnant was Laila Rose but one of my friends announced the arrival of his baby with the same name so it put me off....and then I fell in love with Lola.

:hi: dandy & TTC


----------



## Linny

TTC...I took epo for one month and I had a really mad cycle. It was probably a coincidence but that was the month i got spotting from about 2dpo till AF and it didn't help with the EWCM at all for me :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

::: comes flying in ::: :::: screetches across the floor ::: at a HIGH SPEED

and says


you know what??????????????????





















































:hi:

:rofl:


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I guess that is what it does then. Thanks Linny! Did you only take it from Af to ov?


----------



## Linny

:rofl: kel Ive only just recovered from the last installment :haha:

TTC....yeah I just took it from AF up to OV but I don't really know why cos I always had the EWCM, i think i was just desperate to try anything at that point. It might not be the epo though hun, it could just be one of those things :hugs: I always had spotting just never had it anything like as bad as that particular month :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

ok thanks linny!!!


----------



## SBB

Kel you're friggin mental that cracked me up!! :rofl: 

Linny stick to your guns with Lola! 

TTC epo totally dried my cm up and I got no ewcm at all, when I'd had it before... I vaguely remember getting lots of cm after ov... I think it could be an effect of it. Maybe stop using it next cycle... Although hopefully there won't be a next cycle! :D

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I hope so.....do you remember any cramps? not sure I will be taking it again but I was really hoping for some ewcm, which I didnt get.


----------



## kelster823

hee hee hee................. just in one of those moods today and I KNOW I am mental :rofl:

BTW I got one of Jeff's buddies at work to talk him into being my bitch... LOL Brett is on it for me cause Jeff said NO F*CKING WAY


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - you are hilarious!!!!! Jeff needs to stay on his toes around you!!!


----------



## kelster823

the worst thing is TTC- that crap is going over the radio so all the officers will hear it... Brett and Jeff are really good friends but will get at each other in a bad way

he is gonna KILL ME


----------



## SBB

Oh please get him to kell - would be hilarious!! 

Ttc I don't remember... Sorry :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

I can guarantee you he won't do it.. POOP HEAD.... 

ut ooohhhhh sorry Linny shouldn't be talking about POOP around you :lol:


----------



## nevertogether

goodnight my crazily lovely ladies!


----------



## kelster823

nite sweetie talk with ya at some point tomorrow I gotta go in the office

2 meetings BLECK


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG that is even worse! HAHAHAHA....so everyone can hear it!


----------



## SBB

kelster823 said:


> I can guarantee you he won't do it.. POOP HEAD....
> 
> ut ooohhhhh sorry Linny shouldn't be talking about POOP around you :lol:

:rofl: you are on one today!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

TTC- yep EVERYONE

hey what can I say.... LOL been a long time snice I have been in a GOOD MOOD.. well except last Saturday when i won the money


LOL


----------



## SBB

It's good to see you in such a good mood :D

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

:wave:

Hi girls!! Sorry I been MIA! Like I told Kel on FB I didn't want to depress the thread. Specially with ya'll cracking me up with your craziness. Well im still bleeding and its been 10 days sense we lost our angel. :cry: Im still cramping alot too....I just want this part over with. I broke down to Amy last night because im scared to move on. Im scared to TTC again and lose again. I just dont think we will catch the eggy in time. IDK just a down day I guess. I have been staying so busy with friends and my mom to keep my mind busy and cleaning like a mofo. :haha: If I sit down my mind wonders and takes the best of me and get sad again. Still not sure if I should start my maca NOW or wait??? Like is it too much to take maca and metformin and clomid and estrogen?

Sorry I didn't want to depress you guys! :hugs: Just wanted to say hi and I missed you guys!!

I hope everyone is well!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw TNT don't be sorry, I wish there was something I could say to make it better... In time you will feel better and be ready to try again... but for now you just have to take every day as it comes and allow yourself to grieve for your loss... 

I hope the bleeding and cramping stops soon, I know that is just a constant reminder... 

Big :hugs: Hun and don't worry about bringing the thread down... Everyone is here to support you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

holy geez bunch o' chatty gals! too funny though. Hope you're all doing well:hugs:

OMG I FINALLY stopped bleeding after 4 flucking weeks. Ugh....i was literally pulling my hair. Now we can just really chill out.


----------



## kelster823

TnT= sweetie I have told you already how i feel and I am still so gutted for you

hell I am gutted for ALL the girls on here that have lost their lil beanies.. it does sux royal moose balls................. 

but we are here for each other-- 

sometimes I goof off in here just hoping i make someone laugh- to make you smile- to make you not think for a moment- I think I also do it for me too.... to take away for one moment the thought------- 

but there is a reason why I found this place....I could of just googled another message board- in fact I did google numerous MB- but this one I kept in my favs and kept coming back to only read- never post, then one day I finally did and landed in here... been here with this thread since Feb 2010... and I won't leave--- I wanna see all of you ladies with beautiful lil babies of your own-- :hugs:

Delia so glad to hear you have finally stopped bleeding.. my that was a long time.....1st I bled for almost 2 weeks and the second not long at all -almost a regular period...

ok ok ok I gotta get off here and get to bed.. nite ladies

LOVE YOU ALL MUCHO MUCH


----------



## Delilahsown

kelster823 said:


> TnT= sweetie I have told you already how i feel and I am still so gutted for you
> 
> hell I am gutted for ALL the girls on here that have lost their lil beanies.. it does sux royal moose balls.................
> 
> but we are here for each other--
> 
> sometimes I goof off in here just hoping i make someone laugh- to make you smile- to make you not think for a moment- I think I also do it for me too.... to take away for one moment the thought-------
> 
> but there is a reason why I found this place....I could of just googled another message board- in fact I did google numerous MB- but this one I kept in my favs and kept coming back to only read- never post, then one day I finally did and landed in here... been here with this thread since Feb 2010... and I won't leave--- I wanna see all of you ladies with beautiful lil babies of your own-- :hugs:
> 
> Delia so glad to hear you have finally stopped bleeding.. my that was a long time.....1st I bled for almost 2 weeks and the second not long at all -almost a regular period...
> 
> ok ok ok I gotta get off here and get to bed.. nite ladies
> 
> LOVE YOU ALL MUCHO MUCH


Right back at ya' babe!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Oh wow, there's too much stuff to address, i'll just skip it, lemme just say i'm dying over here! all this talk of poop, bitches, royal moose balls, ya'll were having fun today boy! :haha:

I like the name Laila too too, and the second Sammy name is the one i liked, dont remember it now after so many pages but i know the second one was my fave, Darcy i think it was?

Oh yah, wanted to say, if you guys want to look me up on facebook my name is Annelie Clayton-Thomas, just let me know what your bnb username is when you send the request so i know who i'm adding :)


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - i'm with the girls. don't feel sorry! take all the time you want honey. :hugs: i much appreciate your help on facebook girl. you are going to have me rockin' it at the renewing of my vows!


----------



## yazzy

Wow....you lot are sooo funny! Just been reading through and trying to catch up lol!

Welcome to Leezy! You'll love it on this thread, everyone is great.

I have a feeling AF is gonna get me this weekend booooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! Boobs aren't as sore, my head hurts and my face has broken out worse than when I was a teenager arrghhh...looks like she's coming with a vengence this month! Thank god for make up ha ha!

So hows everyone else today???


----------



## foxforce

Hi maca girlies :wave:

Been a while since posting here.... Hope your all well ? 

Just after a bit of advice, I got my bfp after taking maca for just over 2 month among other things, I have ran out last week and wasn't sure whether I should order some more now pregnant or stop I can't seem to find much info what I have found some say stop other say upto you?!? :shrug:

I'm just so nervous for this lil bean to stick and give it as much a fighting chance, already had some spotting and bit bledding which has made me super nervous :sad1:

Any advice would be muchly appreciated, many thanks :hugs:

Lots of luck to you all xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies temp still low so no ov yet for me was so sure of it yesterday as had pain ewcm and just wanted sex haha


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Kell we love you tooooo!!!! :hugs: 

Fox I stopped taking maca after my bfp and so did most of the other preggo girls, I don't think enough research has been done to make sure it's safe... 
I had a lot of spotting and a bit of bleeding as did linny - perhaps speak to your doctor and try and maybe ask them to test your progesterone... I hope it's a sticky bean :)

Hope everyone has a good day! 

:D x x x


----------



## foxforce

SBB said:


> Morning girls :wave:
> 
> Kell we love you tooooo!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Fox I stopped taking maca after my bfp and so did most of the other preggo girls, I don't think enough research has been done to make sure it's safe...
> I had a lot of spotting and a bit of bleeding as did linny - perhaps speak to your doctor and try and maybe ask them to test your progesterone... I hope it's a sticky bean :)
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!
> 
> :D x x x

Thanks SBB for the reply

I'll stay off it then, I knew you guys would be best to ask. :thumbup:
I did ask my dr for a blood test but he laughed and said no :nope: So I rang EPU and spoke to one of the nurses, she explained dr won't want to do bloods as it costs approx £100 :growlmad: 

My mw rang couple of days ago to say she was booking my scan for 2 weeks at EPU so hopefully they may do bloods too?!? :shrug:

Thanks again and take care x


----------



## SBB

I doubt they'll do your bloods at epu, I had several scans and never got bloods :shrug: 

I'm sure everything is fine anyway :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning :hi:

gotta get back to work- hopefuly I can get on later-- 

but FYI--- Jeff wouldn't do it :(


----------



## SBB

Booooo tell him we're all very disappointed in him! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

TNT - dont ever feel like you are bringin us down...we are here for support through the good and bad.....

Yazzy - sorry you think AF will getcha this weekend. I hope she flys past your house!

foxforce- congrats on your pg........praying for your sticky bean!

sbb - geez, I cant believe you are so close....everytime I see your ticker I think....oh now i havent even started my xmas shopping...LOL

Kel - i figured jeff wouldnt do it...cuz I know brad wouldnt do it either!!!!!

nothing here to report...same stuff as yesterday!


----------



## Linny

Holy crap SBB I can't believe your nearly 32 weeks!!!!!! And that your moving house, I guess you can't really sort anything out just yet which must be a nightmare......my nesting instinct seems to have already started.

Kel :( :( :( :( :(....send these to Jeff :rofl: rofl:

Foxforce....I'm with SBB and stopped taking maca as soon as I got my :bfp: I also had spotting at time of my :bfp: for around five days, then three or four times between 6-8 weeks. i was scanned at EPU at 8weeks, everything was fine. had spotting off and on plus bleeding up until about 17 weeks so seems to be one of those things sometimes. Glad the midwife is on the case, though I'm sure its nothing its natural to worry :D

TNT...Awww hun. don't ever stay away cos your feeling low, we are always here for each other and its these times that you'l need support even more :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:hi: yazzy....she aint here yet so we'l have none of that talk :hugs:

:hi: TTC 

Glucose test came back normal....WAHOOOOOOO!!! I can carry on with the sweet crap I seem to be addicted to :lol:


----------



## yazzy

Thanks you guys, you're great 

I've been getting AF type achiness all afternoon and backache really low down but I don't normally get this until after AF has already started and she's not due til Sat...I honestly have no idea whats going on with my body this month lol. Stay away AF!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey linny....that is great news!


----------



## SBB

Ttc I'm glad I help you count down to Xmas :rofl: 

Linny I'm moving TWICE in the next 4 weeks :cry: it's hideous I've been crying today cos it's all too much... So stressful. 

Yazzy hope these weird symptoms are good news!! 

Linny great about your glucose test - I was never even offered one! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - hahahahahaha......it is a dual countdown!


----------



## yazzy

Oh well no testing needed...AF just arrived! Gutted :-( Not allowed the clomid this cycle as I have to have my HSG first so I just have to hang onto the prescription and hope that I have a normal length cycle.
Good luck to the next tester!


----------



## SBB

:( oh no yazzy :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww sorry yazzy!


----------



## kelster823

checking in quick

OHHHHHHHHHHHH Yazzy :( I am soooooooooo sorry sweetie :hugs: 

kay off to another meeting.. BLECK


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girlies

kel - :rofl:

yazzy - :hugs: sorry AF showed :hugs: 

cant remember anything else

:happydance: its friday!! woooooooo
still waiting for OV to happen...i dont think it will (dont tell sbb is said that) im having no signs/symptoms of OV...:shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

sorry yazzy :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Dandy :haha: I can read!! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

:argh:


----------



## kelster823

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Dandy Dooooooo you are in TROUBLE ................bbahaahhahahaaaa

Linny so happy your test came back all OKIE DOKIE

CRAP I already forgot what I read :/

umm what a FLUCKIN commute home.. hour and a half................MONKEY DINK right there for you.................bahhhh

well going to the Olive Garden for din din then to the mall.. since Jeff won't be my BITCH... I am getting a BLOW UP DOLL.... LOL and I need a Pimp Cup so I will be on a search

ok check back in later


----------



## dandybrush

lol kel :haha: your funny

have a good dinner :wave:


----------



## SBB

Kel I so can't wait to see the photos!! 

Dandy you're in luck I'm too stressed for telling off today :lol: maybe tomorrow I'll tell you off! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

phew :)

:hugs: dont stress thats not good for you missy :trouble: it is i who will tell you off instead :grr: you tell your OH i said to make sure you stop stressing!!


----------



## SBB

I'll tell him! Hopefully tomorrow most of the house stuff will be done and I can chill... But then I've been thinking that every day this week :(

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

....:trouble:

put your feet up have a tea (if you drink that stuff) and stop thinking about it even if just for an hour a day


----------



## SBB

Thanks hun I will I promise... I'll go for a little walk to get out of the house away from the boxes! 

Night x x x


----------



## dandybrush

good plan :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB - I think it might be time for me to tell you off!!!! What did I say before you started this move...do not stress yourself out it is not good for Baby Jesus!!!! Now I know I am not as good at it as you are.....but....consider yourself told off!!! TRY TO RELAX...PPPAAAAHHHHHLLLLEEEEEZZZZZZ

Dandy - oh you so got spared just now!!!


----------



## kelster823

Aww Suz-- I can't wait for all this to be over for ya

welp we ended up going to the Cheesecake Factory instead... man first time and what a menu they have YUMMY

glass-check- in purple
https://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/40000264/images/11/SPPC040.jpg

https://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/40000264/images/11/SPPC040_1.JPG

My blow up bitch- check
https://www.inflatableeverything.co.uk/images/D/201220.jpg

I wil be pimpin in style come Saturday nite :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

kel :rofl: my goodness

:happydance: i got spared na na ne na na :happydance: :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: girls!

Just jumping in to say hi and still here. Hope you guys are well. I see Dandy had to tell off SBB. :haha: SBB I know you just wanna be done and over with right away but take it day by day hun. It will all happen and in a month you will be so happy to be home! Think of that image and keep positive chicky. Keep resting my dear. LIttle jesus needs momma to rest! :hugs:

Kel- Your PIMPIN!!! Can't wait to see some pics! Weve been invited to go out but not quiet feeling the dance party right now...which usually im keen to be on a dance flow any time you ask. :haha: Plus metformin and alcohol do not mix! LOL I hope you have a fab time my dear.

Never- No problem hun on the help. Its what I love to do and VERY passionate about hair and my clients. I hope you found something you liked!

Linny- So glad to see that your tests are swell! :happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

Ah Yazzy--- I just read! Im sorry AF showed up! Well POOP STICKS!! That sucks...make her go away so you can try fresh!


So I have this problem with shopping when sad...:haha: but today I did GREAT. Spent less than 30 and got two headpieces and a cute little ring! Amy just "had" to buy the new Bark-Off thing so that our dogs will stop barking when someone knocks or rings doorbell....the thing actually freaken works. Except my little 3legged dog barely responds to it...sometimes I think he is just weird and nothing affects him even when he's super sick...aww i love him. 

Anyways- off to watch my shows!

Much love ladies :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

LMAO! Well i guess a blow up bitch is better than no bitch at all :haha:

Oh, and hello ladies! LOL, Kel got me all distracted and everythign else i read flew right out my brain. 

SBB TAKE IT EASY!:trouble::grr: dont get too stressed out, its not good for the LO so make some time to chill out a bit.

Yazzy, so sorry AF got you,i hope your tests will give you some answers.


----------



## xcharx

:hi: Ladies 

Yazzy - sorry af got ya :hugs: bring on your next cycle :) 
kel - nice blow up ;) your gna be one pimpin pimp :D 
Tnt - Aww bless your 3 legged dog! How many dogs have you got? 
:hi: to all the other luvly ladies :) 

AFM - feeling fed up. My partners mum has offered to pay a deposit on a house for us but we wont beable to afford the mortgage :(I hate being an adult! 
x


----------



## nevertogether

:shock: so i had so much EWCM this morning it was crazy! don't know if it was the EPO or grapefruit juice but wow!


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

I will check back over the thread later. I have had a terrible nights sleep and need a :coffee: to pull myself together :growlmad:

NEVER, I will post your persona later. It's all bagged up and ready to go :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Right ladies I am back and have got over my evening of sulking after AF showed up yesterday. 

I am booked in for my HSG on 8th November and OH has his SA on the 10th Nov so after that I am alllowed to start my clomid woo hoo! My cycles are getting shorter...after taking 6 months to start after stopping bcp I had 2 90 day cycles, then a 53 day and this last one was 45 days so they are getting shorter.

The question is......do you ladies think I should take soy this cycle???? I want to make sure I have a normal'ish cycle so I can take the clomid before Christmas. I also need to order some more maca...

Never...woo hoo for the ewcm!! How much grapefruit juice are you drinking? I think I might get some for this cycle.

Dandy...how are you doing?

TNT - nice to see you on here.

And hello to everyone else and thank you for giving me a lift to move onto my next cycle...what would I do without you all!


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: wow I've been told off a lot :blush: I'll try and stay calm today! 

Yazzy - personally I would try soy! But that's just me, I stuffed anything and everything down my neck if I thought it would help :haha: but then again you don't want to bring your ov too far forward, so that you're oving when you have your hsg? 

Never - glad whatever it is is working!! 

Kel - I seriously cannot wait for pics! 

TNT - you have a 3 legged dog? How friggin cute is that?! 

Morning everyone else :wave: where's welshie lately? 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Ooooh one more question...if my AF started yesterday afternoon around 5pm do I class today as CD1 (in terms of taking soy).

SBB - i'm going to go for it. I have some left in the cupboard, it will only be about 100mg's per day but will give it a go. My HSG will be done on CD10 so definitely don't think i'll ov then...the earliest so far has been CD30!

Right now to find out how to get a ticker...any ideas anyone??


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning Gals!:hi:

Just plopping myself in before heading out to work....BUSY DAY!! AND..since I live in the "bible belt"- the trick-o- treaters will be out and about tomorrow. AND its also GEORGIA-FLORIDA weekend, so big game.

Kel- don't forget your pimp juice for that pimp cup!

SBB- Tsk Tsk- but since you've already been "told", im just gonna say- JUST RELAX AND TAKE IT EASY! Baby Jesus has a few more weeks of cooking time :thumbup:

Never- :saywhat: I read on another post somewhere that the EPO with the grapefruit helps with that..thats a good thing:thumbup:

Yazzy- sorry bout :witch: but hopefully your HSG will go smoothly. You never know- that dye will probably help push stuff out of your tubes..and VOILA! Maybe you will get lucky like some of the other gals that were OFF the clomid and got their bfp- I think there were at least 2 or 3 this month..

Hi AJ, Dandy, Char, Linny, Spark, Welshie, TnT............I know i've missed quite a few. 

Have a fab weekend, and BE SAFE!!


----------



## SBB

Hey delia :wave: hope you're ok hun :hugs: I am trying to take it easier I promise! 

Yazzy I'd class yesterday as cd1 as it wasn't like 11pm that af came :shrug: 

Been to my midwife appt today... All good :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning :hi:

Delia hun that cup will be filled :rofl:.. and yes I saw that game is tomorrow.... GO BULL DOGS!!!!! I was recurited to Georgia but I never made it down there for a visit.... 

Yazzy----- what kind of ticker are you looking for????

Suz--- you BETTER relax................do you have friends helping with the move???? 

Spark- sorry you had a horrid nite sleepin.. I saw your FB post.. lil babe doesn't want to sleep when you do huh????

Char--aww hun sorry about the mortgage thing.. even if you eat beans and franks for a year, you couldn't do it? LOL noo I know you can't do that- you've got a babe you need to think about.. buying a home is very stressful preggos or not

TnT- that collar works really? my two are bad bad doggies- they bark so much for the 1st 5 minutes when people come in... and forget the front door- I have a screen door that has the glass all the way to the bottom and they just sit there and look out and bark at ANYTHING that goes by UGH

anyhooooooooooo it's Friday YIPPIE- can't wait for the weekend to start

ya'll have a GREAT day.. I chat up in a bit- I just need to get some work done


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hi! I havn't been on here forever. Have so much going on with getting ready to start school and just crazy family mess. 

I just found out I'm having A BOY! I'm on team Blue:)

I tried to upload a pic of the baby but for some reason it is saying invalid file. Oh well. Just wanted to let my girls know what was going on with me. 

I hope you guys are all doing well. :hugs:
Have a great day! Off to complete some homework.


----------



## SBB

Congrats on team blue Wispy! 

Kell we'll get some help, we need to know what the f**K is going on first before we can organise when people need to come and help us - nightmare :dohh: 

x x x


----------



## erin7707

Hi Girls,
This is my first post here, and there is no way I could ever read thru 1056 pages of this thread.. but I was wondering if the recent users here were using the Maca, and how many of you came out with BFP's? When do you start taking it, how much do you take, in powder or capsule form, etc?! Sorry for all the questions! I am 7 DPO today, but my cycle is going exactly how last cycle went, so I'm assuming I won't be getting a BFP this month, so I need to order Maca soon if I'm going to start taking it!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - OMG.....fleckin hilarious!!!!

TnT- way to go....on $30 is really awesome! LOL...

Char - that stinks! 

Never - Oh I am so jealous of your EWCM....I have taken EPO for 2 months and NOTHING....I mean no CM at all!!!!! So do you have cramps after Ov when on the EPO? I had some from 2dpo to 5 dpo....nothing today so far.

Yazzy - as long as you arent doing soy and clomid at the same time I think you can take it. I remember my dr saying that if you start your af after 3pm then you should categorize the next day as cd1.

Delia- have a great day!

Wispy - congrats hun! Team blue....oh now to find a name!!!!

Erin - welcome...you can start taking maca anytime in your cycle, though I would suggest to stop taking it once you get the BFP. I have taken both the capsule and powder....capsule is easier as the powder does have to be mixed in a shake or something...otherwise it is not to tasty! You can also give it to your OH.... Good luck and let us know if you have any questions! Also, 7 dpo is early....bub might not have implanted yet so I wouldnt count you out yet!


----------



## kelster823

:hi: TTC 

and Suz STOP you seriously sound FRUSTRATED.... we don't want baby Jesus to come early...

Wispy congrats..

ho hum.... cold here today- I am chilly- bored- don't wanna work- yadda yadda yadda


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey kel...whats the temp like up there....I will be there december 29th! I am afraid of cold weather...LOL


----------



## kelster823

ohhhh... you kidding me... FRIGIN COLD... average in the 40's.... it's gonna be 36 degrees here tonight.. Jeff is SOOOOOOOOOO not sleeping with the fan in the window tonight... 

you going back to your friends house down by AC?

how long for???????????????? I would LOVE to arrange a meet


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah we will be there for 3 days and then we head back up to Hunter NY for New Years....then we are back down to AC for 1 day. How far are you from Galloway Township....or Absecon?


----------



## kelster823

bout an hour to hour an a half................... 

next time you come up for a longer period of time.. we'll figure something out.... AND when it's not on the winter HELL we could get a snow storm by that time.... LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha yeah fro sure! Great...all I need is a damn snow storm!


----------



## kelster823

that would be perfect for NY............ just not the driving.. :rofl: that would SUX...


----------



## ttcbaby117

yep that would suck.....well I think we are going to Maine in May...so maybe we can meet in maine.


----------



## kelster823

ha ha ha only if you go in July muh friend.. that is a 5 hour ride for me..... LOL and July is our 2 week vakay up there


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh hahahaha...well I guess we will decide later....This trip is a tentative trip if we are not pg by then.


----------



## Linny

Yazzy :hugs: So sorry about :witch: but its fab about your cycle getting shorter. Next one would be great to be 35 days or so :D

TTC...so you keep talking about cramps....are they just like AF cramps. I don't want to put ideas in your head but my :bfp: month I got cramps at 5dpo and 7dpo, I was convinced Af was coming really early and it just wasn't something I usually got then :shrug:

Kel...:rofl: :rofl: you crack me up! Loving the bitch :rofl: :rofl:

SBB.....Jeez I honestly don't know how you have the energy :( I finished work at half 3 and came home to be OH's helper (were just starting the nursery) three hours later I HAD to sit down and now I feel like I could fall asleep! You really must try take it easy :hugs:

Oh and I only had to have the glucose test 'cos my brother is diabetic and apparently that can make you more likely to get pregnancy diabetes. Thankfully I'm fine, its not a nice test though I have to say :(

:hi: to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey Linny....well the cramps are not like af...more like vertical shocks of lightening. I think they might be from my surgery....who knows...also it started v. early like 3 dpo and got pretty regular around 5 dpo...isnt that to early? Today I have only had pains in my sides like I am having a stitch...but again I think it might be from the surgery.I dont want to get my hopes up to much ya know, but it nice to hear that it could be a good sign. 

Is that diabetic test the one where it takes like 4 hours?


----------



## kelster823

Linny booooooooooo :hi:


----------



## Linny

:hi: kel :hugs:

TTC...hmmmmm not sure then hun. My cramps felt the same as AF and were quite strong, I was convinced :witch: she was coming :shrug: Ooh i hope it is a sign :hugs:

The test is just over two hours. You fast overnight then have blood taken. You then have to drink an AWFUL thick medicine type drink and sit down for two hours before having another blood test :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh yes....I remember that with my girlfriend....she had to do it also....and I remember her saying how unpleasant it was.


----------



## AJThomas

*sigh* i'm spotting. Why am i spotting! i'm so annoyed and frustrated right now, i just cant be bothered anymore, feel so down right now. :cry:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls... We finally exchanged on our house and got our mortgage offer :happydance: so we can have a good weekend! Well, we'll still be packing but at least we can relax about it all... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Maybe it's ovulation spotting :shrug: I had it randomly a couple of cycles... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

aj...sorry hun...maybe ovulation spotting?

sbb- that is great news....I am so happy for you and danny....baby jesus will get some rest this weekend.


----------



## AJThomas

i dunno, i've never had this before, EVER. my cervix is super high too so i dunno. I'm just tired.

SBB, so happy you got your house settled!! One less thing to worry about.


----------



## SBB

Aw hun :hugs: I hope you feel better... It's probably nothing... Maybe you've overdone it? 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

:dance: Suz!!! yippieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee congrats to you and Danny

AJ- yep could be o spotting


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just jumping on to say hi, It's bacon sandwich day so I am off to my mums.

Just wanted to let you ladies know we have chose a name for baby sparkle, she will be called Isla Ann Carey. The Ann is after DH auntie Who passed away 2 years ago, she had downs syndrome and lived until she was 61 bless her. DH has very fond memories of her (although he wont admit it :winkwink:) as she lived with his nan while they were growing up and then with his mum when his nan passed away.They all got up to lots of mischief together as you can imagine :winkwink:. 
I hope you all like the name. It feels feels good to give her a name like she really is on her way lol.

Catch you all later :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Linny

:yipee: :yipee: SBB....I'm so happy you can finally relax a little. I have painting to do today and already can't be bothered. My OH is the grumpiest decorater and just shouts and swears at himself :dohh: Fun days for me :rofl:

Sparkle...awwwwww thats a beautiful name hun. Wish we had ours sorted, I just can't seem to find one that fits, and that we agree on. I think the whole Lola hassle has just put me off the name now :dohh: :shrug: 

AJ...I would also suggest O spotting. I randomly spotted sometimes throughout my cycle :hugs: Sure its nothing to worry about :)


----------



## SBB

Love the name sparkle it's beautiful! :cloud9: 

Linny my OH is a terrible DIYer too... He gets in a strop about it so easily! I'm much better at it :haha: 

Right we are doing a bit of packing then off to London for a surprise thing for my friends bday this afternoon... 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girls well sat is over for me, its been a good/bad day :shrug: morning we were supposed to go out on my parents boat, we went and sat on it then dad didnt feel like driving it, so what was a wasted morning :dohh: then arvo took our pup and went to OH's grandmas house for her bday, my parents came and that was good/fun, took my pup for a swim in their dam. :thumbup: that was fun, then on the way home the petrol light went on and we nearly didnt make it to a serice station :cry: and i got yelled at for letting my car get so empty, so i havent spoken to OH since :cry: and im still hoping for some :sex: tonight as we missed it last night and if we get none tonight thats 3 nights with nothing

im nearly at day 10 after clomid and my cervix feels firm and closed :cry: maybe im not gonna get a chance to fall pg before christmas :cry: and i have no ewcm :cry: gotta buy some grapefruit juice



nevertogether said:


> :shock: so i had so much EWCM this morning it was crazy! don't know if it was the EPO or grapefruit juice but wow!

:happydance: thats cool never :thumbup: i gotta get me some of that juice



yazzy said:


> Right ladies I am back and have got over my evening of sulking after AF showed up yesterday.
> 
> I am booked in for my HSG on 8th November and OH has his SA on the 10th Nov so after that I am alllowed to start my clomid woo hoo! My cycles are getting shorter...after taking 6 months to start after stopping bcp I had 2 90 day cycles, then a 53 day and this last one was 45 days so they are getting shorter.
> 
> The question is......do you ladies think I should take soy this cycle???? I want to make sure I have a normal'ish cycle so I can take the clomid before Christmas. I also need to order some more maca...
> 
> Never...woo hoo for the ewcm!! How much grapefruit juice are you drinking? I think I might get some for this cycle.
> 
> Dandy...how are you doing?
> 
> TNT - nice to see you on here.
> 
> And hello to everyone else and thank you for giving me a lift to move onto my next cycle...what would I do without you all!

:hugs: thats great that your cycles are getting shorter :thumbup: dunno what you should do about the soy :shrug: 

im fine thanx, really just wanting to Ov, but still no signs or symptoms :cry: 



AJThomas said:


> *sigh* i'm spotting. Why am i spotting! i'm so annoyed and frustrated right now, i just cant be bothered anymore, feel so down right now. :cry:

i sometimes spot in the middle of my cycle :shrug: 



Linny said:


> :yipee: :yipee: SBB....I'm so happy you can finally relax a little. I have painting to do today and already can't be bothered. My OH is the grumpiest decorater and just shouts and swears at himself :dohh: Fun days for me :rofl:

:rofl: sounds like my OH when he is doing something and it doesnt go right he swears like a trooper...i just dont wanna help him when he is in one of his moods


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle very nice name you have picked :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Hey dandy :wave: hope you're still gonna ov... You never know, I honestly thought I wouldn't on the clomid then I suddenly did! Make up with DH and get some :sex: !! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

And dandy it's 7 days since the clomid - that's not nearly 10 :haha: I ov'd 9/10 days after I think, and had no ewcm... Or any other signs! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

....it is nearly ten :sulk:  i'll keep my fingers crossed i do Ov, but im not feeling to confident i will...


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies

Spark I absolutely LOVE the name and to know WHY you chose it-- your lil girl will grow up and and be soo honored :hugs:

Suz have fun in London-- are they having a baby shower for you? or should i say did you plan one or ya think you are getting a surprise???

I know I told Jeff back in April that I am planning my shower- I want people there that I only speak to ... cause I know his mom and sister would be inviting their side of the family whom I haven't seen or spoke to in YEARS-- I would feel like a fool- hey I'm pregnant, come give me a gift....even though I haven't seen you in years........

naahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh not like me at all- 

Dandy- relax bub............ like Suz said it's only been a few days since you last took it... however too hun... just remember it may not work either..... and that is ONLY because you may need a HIGHER DOSE is all..... like 100mg or 150mg....



> My OH is the grumpiest decorater and just shouts and swears at himself

baahahahaha ya know I can actually see him doing that...:rofl:


so I am excited about the party tonight............ and I promise I will get photos up asap... ok I am going to lay back down

TTYL


----------



## SBB

Well fingers crossed for you anyway Dandy... 

Kell we don't really do baby showers here... Totally agree on not inviting people you never speak to. God it would be awful!! For my friend we all went out for 'afternoon tea' at a posh hotel, basically with tea, champagne, sandwiches and cakes... It was really nice to just all get together so something like that would be cool... :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

oooohhhhhhhhhhhhh ok I didn't know that- see learn something new everyday.. just recieved a NEW wrinkle in my brain

ok ok I gotta go get back in bed it is only 6:20am and STILL DARK out.. grrrrr I can't wait for us to turn the clocks back - I want my sunshine in the AM again.. of course I will miss the afternoon light but I likethe AM lite better at this time of the year

toodles................ Suz- again- have a great time today


----------



## SBB

Thanks kell have a fab time tonight - really can't wait for the photos!! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

sparkle - can't wait to get the persona! again, can't thank you enough for it! the name you have picked for a girl is so beautiful! congratulations on deciding on it!

yazzy - i only drank one cup a day. i really love grapefruit juice. my dad used to give them to us for breakfast when i was a kid. i was hoping to drink more every day because i wasn't sure how much i needed to but i guess the cup a day did the trick!

sbb - glad you stepped out a bit and hopefully you get more relaxed :hugs: glad to hear about the offer!

delilah - really? i didn't even know that. i'm out of EPO and grapefruit juice right now so i'm just letting my body do it's thing until ovulation.

kel - i hope you are having a good weekend!

wispy - i've taken your advice and i've been taking 400mg of wild yam. plan to stop at ovulation. hoping to get my body used to it before i see DH and hopefully it does the trick! congrats on the boy! DH and i are hoping for a boy, but we would definitely be happy with both!

erin - welcome! your avatar pic is so cute! not sure if everything has been answered yet, but i will try. the average dosage of MACA is 1,500mg - 3,000mg per cycle. you can take it in pill form and powder form, but the capsule is preferred for most since the taste isn't for everyone. for the amount of BFP's on maca just go to the first page of this thread and you will see. feel free to ask us any other questions honey!

ttc - no, i haven't had cramps caused by EPO since taking it. i've taken it for about five cycles. however, i will keep an eye on it this cycle and make for sure i don't get cramps and let you know. alright hun? hopefully it's a good sign for you!

linny - glad to hear you are fine and i hope you're healing it well from the test. not sure what it includes, but doesn't sound nice! :hugs:


aj - some girls spot at ovulation. it's actually a sign of high fertility. take a google, you will find tons on it! i've had it only one cycle..my first cycle of soy. so you never know!

dandy - go out and get you some grapefruit juice honey. maybe it will do the trick! sorry your body is being such a meanie! :hugs:

welshie - where are you sweets?

AFM finally done with my long post :) having a lazy saturday. partied last night, but was tired by about 1:00am. i get lamer and lamer as the weeks go by haha. 18 more days until i go home and see my friends and family! it's been over a year since i've been home. yikes. and then 24 days until DH's flight comes in and all my nights dreams come true. we are renewing our vows on 2 dec and having a little party with it. i get a new ring too! it means a lot to me because our relationship is a lot stronger and healthier since we first married and this kind of seals the deal for me even MORE! TNT helped me picked out a hairdo :) waiting to ovulate, had EWCM (tons) yesterday (earliest i've ever had it...), but no smiley on my cb digi yet. the lines look pretty close though!. took temp this morning and was 97.18 but hesitant to post it since i didn't go to bed until 1:30am and also drank. okay ending of my long post. have a good weekend girls!


----------



## kelster823

oh NEVER that is awesome..... renewing your vows... :hugs:

I would put the temp in... see what it does tomorrow and Monday--we went out last nite too- not as late as you :lol:-we were home by 10:30 but I had a very nice high temp this am.... so not sure if it was because I had a few beers last nite or just a high temp....


----------



## nevertogether

thank you kel :hugs: i might post it and just make a circle around it. depending on what tomorrows temp is that is. you are not allowed to talk about your temps if we can't stalk your chart! :cry:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sparkle - that is a wonderful name...and even better that it has such a sweet meaning behind it!

Dandy - yes I agree with SBB, you still have time to ov....get tot he bding!

SBB - have fun in London hun!

linny - hi hun hope you are enjoying your weekend.

never - oh you have such exciting times coming up...going home to see your fam but most of all to be able to renew your vows!!!! Oh that is wonderful.....esp after the tought times ya know.....it sounds like you guys worked through some issues and came through it together....that is really awesome, that isnt such an easy thing to do sometimes, which is why our divorce rate is so high.....huge congrats...that is defo. something to celebrate!

afm - well...I have managed to find a way to get the flu....ugh....so I am on my laptop in bed chatting with you lovely ladies! Not doing much today or tonight either! I want my only day with my dh to be fun tomorrow.....he works 6 days a week so Sundays are our only day together....gonna rest up today and hopefully by tomorrow I will feel better!


----------



## kelster823

hee hee hee sorry bubba,,,,, I will let you guys know if and when something happens :winkwink:

oh NOO TTC- the flu.... awww feel better sweetie :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks kel! Have a great time tonight and take tons of pics....what did jeff decide to dress up as?


----------



## nevertogether

awww ttc honey :hugs: i hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks never!

where the hell is welshie???


----------



## kelster823

he is going as Gene Simmons- I will take LOTS promise

Welshie is at her parents :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh yeah i think I remember you saying that! hahaha that is going to be great!

Oh ok....just wanted to make sure she was ok.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

You lot are very chatty!! :haha: I'm gonna have to be on here a bit more to keep up with you all. Last couple of days I've been lying low as have been feeling pretty crappy since AF came on Thursday. Wish I'd been on here more though, I think all of your positive energy and lovely support for each other might have helped!

I've just started taking EPO (today) so will see what happens with that. Didn't have any noticeable EWCM last month so hoping this helps. Have also got some flaxseed oil and some cough medicine similar to robitussin. Have increased the maca dosage today too to see if this makes any difference.

TNT - sorry for your loss, I know from experience how heart-breaking this is. I hope you're taking good care of yourself (and getting lots of love and support from those around you)

Jazzy - I think we got AF on the same day this month? I'm on my most serious mission ever this month - maca, softcups, CBFM, pre-seed, EPO, flaxseed, grapefruit juice, cough medicine. I'm seriously rattling already!

Foxforce - definitely stop taking maca when you get BFP (this is what I've read)

Sorry if I got any names wrong or mixed up. It might take me a while!

Have fun tonight Kelster! My OH and I are going to see Burk and Hare tonight at the cinema. Black comedy. Just what I'm in the mood for! 

Have a great weekend everyone xx :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

good luck leeze! 

oh, and i found this for you dandy "If you re taking Clomid (clomiphene citrate, Serophene) as an ovulation inductor, it may help to know that it can cause hostile mucus in 30 percent or more of women using it. Higher doses of Clomid tend to be more associated with less cervical fluid and a thinner uterine lining, than the 50 mg dose and Robitussin can help to reverse this."


----------



## ttcbaby117

leeze I love your morph pic! Glad to see you back on hun!

never & dandy - clomid made my cm hostile...the little that I had. I used robitussin to thin it out. (TMI) It kinda made me feel like I constantly had something running out of me...but at least it thinned it out.


----------



## yazzy

Leeze - yep AF got me on Thursday aswell! Hoping to have a normal'ish cycle this month...last one was 45 days...thats the shortest so far!


----------



## dandybrush

ok thanx guys, i might get robitussin and grapefruit juice

ok TMI quesion, my um...girl parts are itchy, and i feel swollen? not inside just kinda at the opening, its weird, would that be from having :sex: kinda dry? (the CM prob im having) or something else? i might get robitussin today - how much would you take ttc?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

gooooood morning ladies im on top of the world this morn had the best:sex: ever and for once EVERYTHING stayed in:happydance: and my temp has slightly rissen today PURRRRLLLEASE let this be THE rise


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:

hope you all had a WkD halloween :D I was working soo no fun for me hehe 

Lindsey - yay I hope this is it chick!! Whens af due, any ideas? 

im going for lunch today with my friend who I havent seen in months :) so im happy! 

:hugs: im getting worse at catching up ladies! My brain doesnt work :( x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> hope you all had a WkD halloween :D I was working soo no fun for me hehe
> 
> Lindsey - yay I hope this is it chick!! Whens af due, any ideas?
> 
> im going for lunch today with my friend who I havent seen in months :) so im happy!
> 
> :hugs: im getting worse at catching up ladies! My brain doesnt work :( x

unfortunatly i dont know lol depends on if this is ov or not if it is then roughly 14 days after


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: lindsey

so happy its working well for you...how did you get it all to stay in? :shrug: :dohh: 

im gonna go out and buy that robitussin tomorrow :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> :wave: lindsey
> 
> so happy its working well for you...how did you get it all to stay in? :shrug: :dohh:
> 
> im gonna go out and buy that robitussin tomorrow :)[we havent got a clue haha we did avoid female org at the end maybe it was that as wasnt pushing it back out


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: well good work anyways :hugs: hope this is it for you

im wondering if im maybe Oving nowish :shrug: we'll have to see what my temps do in the next few days :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> :rofl: well good work anyways :hugs: hope this is it for you
> 
> im wondering if im maybe Oving nowish :shrug: we'll have to see what my temps do in the next few days :shrug:

thats what im hoping eeith me but knowing my luck im not lol


----------



## nevertogether

:wave:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey never :hugs:

yeah i doubt i am too lindsey


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey - Well im hoping af dont come for you at all! :) 

dandy - oi, stop being negative! You WILL O ;) 

never :hi: :D 

x


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies

WAS having a good time last nite until Jeff decided he didn't feel good- sooo we were only at the party for 3 hours... :( home before 10pm.... :( oh well

here I am as promised.. I didn't win anything which I knew I wouldn't being at the place we were at.... they have the "regulars" the favorites..... sooooooooooooo :lol: but it was fun dressing up 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs451.ash2/72462_1675281088985_1446205417_31767573_5904561_n.jpg

soo anyhoo I am hungry be back later :)


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: :rofl: i love it


----------



## Leeze

brilliant pic, Kelster! Made me smile!

I'm actually the one nowadays that drags my OH away from nights out at 10-11pm - as I'm doing the "let's lead pure lifestyles with lots of sleep and minimal alcohol" thing - I think sometimes in his head, he's like "where's this fun-loving woman I fell in love with?!" :haha: When we were out on Thursday night I pulled him to one side when his friend had gone to buy him his third pint of lager that evening to ask him how much he planned to drink that evening. I'm starting to feel like such a kill-joy but I'm a woman on a mission!!!:loopy:


----------



## nevertogether

my husband doesn't drink at all, but he's 100% pro me being happy so it's hard pulling myself away sometimes!


----------



## SBB

Kell that is hilarious!!!! :rofl: absolutely brilliant! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dandy - yes that could make you feel weird down there and you can take 2 tsp 3 times a day!

linds - woohoo!!!!!!

kel thats hilarious! You look awesome...

Hi never, sbb, char, & leeze

well I drank to much last night...UGH....that should be ok right, i am only 8 dpo....oh I hope so!


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: Just stopping by to say hi!! Thinking of you girls!!

Happy Halloween! Hope you guys have a fab rest of the weekend! :hugs:

Amy forced me to dress up tonight to take our friends 3 year old trick or treating so Im doing a flapper type wig and flapper type make up....no outfit pick out...its cold as heck here so dont think I will go extreme there....so probably gonna go with the flow sense this was last minute...we weren't going to do anything but now we are...

Have a good one girls! I will "try' and post pics later! Or they will be uploaded on FB as well! haha


----------



## Linny

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I LOVE IT Kel :haha: :D you look fab, you soooooo deserve a prize for that :) Shame Jeff wasn't feeling too good though!!

TNT...hey hun sounds like a fun night!

Leeze...:hi: good to see you back here. Sorry about the :witch: but its a new month and with all the things your trying I'm hoping for a great outcome for you :D

:hi: never...I'm so happy your getting to go home soon, and renewing your wedding vows sounds so romantic. You will defo have to post pics :D

TTC....hope the flu has passed and your feeling better. I keep getting a cold and it just comes and goes. Mighty annoying!!

Linds...WAHOO sounding promising for you!!

Dandy...FX'd for the big O soon :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - the drinks should be fine hun :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i am so snappy today keep biting everyones heads off ben keeps saying to me "my god if your not ovulating god help me!"


----------



## nevertogether

my husband always says, if you aren't pregnant god help me and i never am! :haha: so god help him! :rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> my husband always says, if you aren't pregnant god help me and i never am! :haha: so god help him! :rofl:

lmao thats exactly what ben says:haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Morning ladies! Well i think ov was on Friday as you all suspected, not too hopeful about our chances this month, lack of sleep, grumpiness and stuff, didnt get a whole lot of bding in either, was too tired most nights from being out too late. 

Neway, onward and upward! I bought this e-book called Pregnancy Miracle, kinda expensive but i figured wat the hey, if it gets us our bean it will be worth it and better to buy it now than to wait another 6 long months or so with no results. I knew a lot of the stuff in it as far as charting and stuff but i did learn some new things and it reaffirmed some stuff i did know but wasn't doing. So now DH and i have made a deal to go hardcore for 3-4 months, eating right, sleeping early, exercising, taking supplements, drinking water, the works and see how it goes. So new month, new plan, lets see how it goes!


----------



## nevertogether

what are your chances AJ?

i'm not sure which temp to use. it was daylight savings time at 3:00am today so do i use my 5:00am temperature or my 6:00am temperature when i usually temp at 5:00am?


----------



## AJThomas

um...i think we :sex: cd11 and yesterday which was cd14 so boo on that, wit all the sleep issues too i'm not very hopeful but hey, i get to start with a new slate so i'm just looking forward now.


----------



## nevertogether

if you :sex: CD11 and ovulated CD13 then you without a doubt have a chance AJ!


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: sorry girls about my downer mood, i've been feeling a bit depressed that xmas is so close and i still dont have a bfp :cry:

kel :haha: wow you really go all out, you looked awesome!!

never, lindsey - :rofl: i have been moody the past few days too, and have had a couple of disagreements :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

fxed for you aj

if i oved yesterday we didnt :sex: 2 days before :dohh: only the day of, so :shrug: we'll see


----------



## AJThomas

i guess technically we have a chance but i'm looking forward to working on my overall health and seeing what that does.


----------



## dandybrush

thats a good plan AJ, i find that can really help your cycles :)


----------



## Leeze

AJThomas said:


> Morning ladies! Well i think ov was on Friday as you all suspected, not too hopeful about our chances this month, lack of sleep, grumpiness and stuff, didnt get a whole lot of bding in either, was too tired most nights from being out too late.
> 
> Neway, onward and upward! I bought this e-book called Pregnancy Miracle, kinda expensive but i figured wat the hey, if it gets us our bean it will be worth it and better to buy it now than to wait another 6 long months or so with no results. I knew a lot of the stuff in it as far as charting and stuff but i did learn some new things and it reaffirmed some stuff i did know but wasn't doing. So now DH and i have made a deal to go hardcore for 3-4 months, eating right, sleeping early, exercising, taking supplements, drinking water, the works and see how it goes. So new month, new plan, lets see how it goes!

Sounds like a great plan! My OH and I are trying at the moment to make sure we get 8 hours sleep each night, regular exercise, lots of healthy food, minimal alcohol, lots of vitamins etc. I don't think I've been this healthy since I was about 14! I've also convinced my OH that if I'm not pregnant by Xmas that we're both going to do a 3 month total detox in the New Year and take on a really strict regime. I'm secretly hoping that will scare his little swimmers into reaching their goal and scare my eggs into being really healthy the next couple months so that we don't have to do it - but I'm also determined to do it if we don't get our BFP before then!! Xx


----------



## AJThomas

^I told DH the same thing! If this doesnt do the trick its detox time!


----------



## TntArs06

Ok girls here is my last minute "head costume" lol too dang COLD here for a full costume! 
View attachment 131796



Hope you girls had a FAB weekend!:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:
:sleep::sleep:


----------



## TntArs06

what the heck....pic wouldn't upload!!! hmmm darn... well my FB has them! Dont understand the administration link issue...but okay...

night night


----------



## xcharx

Aj - I think your deffo in with a chance this month :) im liking your healthy plan! 

Lezze - :hi: im liking your healthy plan too hehe! 

:hi: Tnt, Lindsey :hugs:

kel - your costume is fab! I wish the uk was as up for it :( 

AFM - not alot... Plodding along with work! 

:hi: to all the other maca luvlys!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies i think ive got THE RISE:happydance:


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: ladies :hugs:

Hope you all enjoyed your weekend :hugs:

Kelster, love the pictures lol. Hope jeff is feeling better :hugs:

Lindsey, :happydance::happydance::happydance: a rise :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sparkle05 said:


> :hi: ladies :hugs:
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed your weekend :hugs:
> 
> Kelster, love the pictures lol. Hope jeff is feeling better :hugs:
> 
> Lindsey, :happydance::happydance::happydance: a rise :happydance::happydance::happydance:

i am so happy about it im singinmg and dancing at 7.35 in the morn :haha:


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey - yay :D are we talking Ovulation rise? Wahoo! 

sparkle - :hi:

just had a mcdonalds brekkiE :) yum x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Lindsey - yay :D are we talking Ovulation rise? Wahoo!
> 
> sparkle - :hi:
> 
> just had a mcdonalds brekkiE :) yum x

all the signs point to a yes lol yesterdays mood the 5 days of ewcm the cramps and now the 2 days of rising :happydance:


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey im sooOOOOOO happy for you ;) have you taken just maca this cycle? Did you do the deed last night? X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Lindsey im sooOOOOOO happy for you ;) have you taken just maca this cycle? Did you do the deed last night? X

took soy cd3-7 and macca all way thru did the deed last night and day b4 and will do again tonight the best thing is again everything stayed :happydance:


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey im soo pleased! I recakon I caught my egg the day after I o because we didnt do the deed the day before or day of but we did the day after :) Argh im soo happy for you! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Lindsey im soo pleased! I recakon I caught my egg the day after I o because we didnt do the deed the day before or day of but we did the day after :) Argh im soo happy for you! X

im just worried that my body is gonna play a cruel trick and tokmoz will be back down low


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey - I hope it dont aswell!x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Lindsey - I hope it dont aswell!x

think its working so well as ben has been taking macca too the past week and sex is so much better and easyer:haha::blush:


----------



## xcharx

Thats the strange thing. My partner had a low sperm count yet never took maca when I got my bfp! I miss maca, I have no energy now lol x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Thats the strange thing. My partner had a low sperm count yet never took maca when I got my bfp! I miss maca, I have no energy now lol x

I LOVE my macca has chnaged ben lol hes much more procative now with work and the bedroom:winkwink:


----------



## kelster823

Popping in to say :hi:


----------



## AJThomas

Popping in to :wave: at you all too :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Linds - woohoo for oving!!!! It also sounds like you got in some good bding! maca did that to my dh also...now I am in that part of thecycle where I dont want any bding and he is still trying for some....hahahahahaha

AJ - that sounds like a plan!

Never - I found this...hope it helps....
The effect of Daylight Saving Time (DST) on your temperature is usually limited to the day of the change because you adjust quite quickly. In addition, the exact effect depends strongly on your own metabolism. Some people will see no effect at all while others will see a slight change (increase or decrease). Because in general having one temperature slightly off will not change your chart interpretation, Fertility Friend's recommendation is to record your temperature as usual without correcting it in any manner. We recommend that you keep taking the temp at the same time. If you took it at 6 in the morning before the change, then take it at 6 in the morning after the change. 

hi leeze, char, linny, and kel!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - so sorry you arent feeling so great hun! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## AJThomas

Welshie, test day for me would actually be the 13th.


----------



## xcharx

Kel - :hi: hope your having a good day :) 

aj - yay for a testing day! Stay away af!! 

Lindsey - Ooh maca made me one horny devil, ive also lost that now :( 

Ttc - :hi:! Haha my Oh wants some sexy time, but I really dont. Feel quite bad now lol Ohwell! 

:hi: to all the other ladies yet to pop in :) 

x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

:rofl: just asked ben to smell my cm incase the infection i had was back and he went "no smells find i think your ovulating or somthing it smells like purfume!"


----------



## AJThomas

my weeing always increases after ov it seems so i cant use that as a symptom, 3dpo and i'm going like every hour or two.


----------



## nevertogether

linds - yay for ovulation! :happydance: i hope you caught that eggy!

ttc - thanks for the info, that helps a lot sweetie! :hugs:

:wave:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girlies

lindsey :happydance: yay for Ov fxed for you

well today is exactly 10 days since my last clomid, and it appears no Ov :cry: i have bought my robitussen, (ttc - you said 2 teaspoons 3 times a day?) cervix still feels low and firm :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: dandy, hope it comes soon. i would try it at the beginning of your next cycle honestly..

i just booked my plane ticket home! i wish they gave military discount flights, sheesh. 

i've had gas today, cramps, shooting pains in my back, and sharp pains here and there..hoping that is O for me but i haven't got a positive OPK yet so not confident. guess we will see. :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

yeah i wanna take it on the real CD 3-7 next time...but still i was hopefull for this cycle, the closer to xmas it gets the more depressed im becoming :( i really really cant wait to tell my inlaws im pg, my father in law so wants us to have a bub :( (they dont know we are ttc)


----------



## AJThomas

^I know that feeling, both my parents and DH's parents are starting to put the pressure on now, none of them know we're trying. His dad especially keeps thinking i'm pregnant every time he sees me and my mom keeps giving subtle hints but they gotta just wait, i cant speed this up.


----------



## dandybrush

yes same, for eg, i was having bacon and eggs followed by a pancake, my OH cleaned his plate before the pancake and i was like i cant be bothered to clean the plate and my FIL was like thats a preg symptom....im like not now it isnt :dohh: i really really wished it was and i could say yep, it is :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

:cry: i just wanna be pg :cry:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dandy - yeah never is right....you should start the robitussin around cd 10-12 or about 5-6 days before you estimated Ov. and yes....2 tsps 3 times per day! oh hun...sorry you are so down....I hate it when my in laws say stuff, they dont know we are trying....my mom does but I can tell her anytihng. My inlaws are the definition of inapproriate and they always say the most hurtful things...though I know they dont mean to be hurtful!

linds - wow what a great guy, i think if I asked brad to smell my cm he would give me the "wth are you smokin look" hahahahahaha

char - yeah maca did taht to me too....but I guess my hormones have taken over after oving and I dont want to have sex in the least bit!


----------



## dandybrush

im taking the robitussin now, incase Ov is around the corner for me. 

i love my inlaws, they dont offend me, i just want very badly to tell them im pg, they have one grandson already, but its their other son who isnt married, i think it might be extra special to them to have a grandchild from me :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

of course i cant wait to tell my own parents im pg too, but mum knows we're ttc, so it wont be as big a surprise for her, dad doesnt know though, i bet he will be happy :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - oh well that great that you can get along with them and I know the feeling of wanting to tell everyone that you are pg. My dh is an only child and the last male in his family to carry on his name....tell me about stress!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

TTC my DH would do the same thing i'm sure :haha: like 'too much ttcing has fried your brain!'

:hugs: dandy, i know how youfeel, we'll get our wish one day soon.


----------



## dandybrush

eek, my dad had no girls :dohh: but my inlaws have 3 boys, so there isnt really any stress like that, the only stress is what i put on myself for wanting it so bad :dohh: 

i have already picked the girl name, if i have a girl : Abbey Paige McLoughlin Booth (the mcloughlin is a passed on second middle name from my OH)
and the boy is almost picked: Enzo .......... Mcloughlin Booth (cant think of a middle name for him atm)


----------



## nevertogether

is it the 8th yet TTC? so ready for you to test! :haha:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi:

Just a quick one as I've just got home and am really tired!!

For those trying robitussin - I just ordered some guaifenesin tablets online because I heard the cough medicine doesn't taste great. I haven't tried them yet but will let you know how I get on!! xx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: leeze

a teaspoon isnt very big, its not the best taste but its not to hard to swallow :shrug: lemme know how they go for you, i havent noticed any difference to my cm yet :shrug: 

are you on clomid too?


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey - Aww bless ben :) lol did he look confused when you asked him to smell it? 

aj :hugs: itll happen soon :) I know not soon enough but it will happen! 

dandy - Aww their luvly names! Enzo is unusual! :hugs: I really hope it happens before xmas! 

Ttc - ok I may have missed abit but what does robitusson Do? Ive never heard of it before lol and im passing all my knowledge onto my friend with pcos 

never - yay! When you going home?
Lezze - :hi: 

im going sleep now girls... Catch up in the morning..x


----------



## dandybrush

night char :hugs:

re enzo - my OH is a ferrari fanatic...:dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

well i've been having some mild cramping the last few days :shrug: i dont think its anything, im expecting strong cramps for Ov this time i figure cause of the clomid :shrug: its hard to tell to with no ewcm :shrug: and my cervix still feels low...maybe it will happen in the next few days :shrug: i have no idea :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - hahahaha, yeah I know....geez, I want to test now but sooo dont want to see the bfn!!!!

char - robitussin thins out your cm...helps the sperm get through in case your current cm is too thick.


----------



## nevertogether

leeze - i use the cherry robitussin. i hate cherries, but the taste isn't bad at all. i've adapted to a lot of gross taste in the army though so that doesn't mean much coming from me! :haha:

char - i go home on 17 november and DH gets there 23 november.

AFM just found out my husband's grandpa passed away and he does not know yet (he's not awake..) ugh, i feel so horrible for him because i know exactly how it feels. i lost my grandpa in 2002 and still haven't quite gotten over it yet. :cry:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies guesss whattttttt?!












3DPO!!! I GOTS ME A COVERLINE


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> leeze - i use the cherry robitussin. i hate cherries, but the taste isn't bad at all. i've adapted to a lot of gross taste in the army though so that doesn't mean much coming from me! :haha:
> 
> char - i go home on 17 november and DH gets there 23 november.
> 
> AFM just found out my husband's grandpa passed away and he does not know yet (he's not awake..) ugh, i feel so horrible for him because i know exactly how it feels. i lost my grandpa in 2002 and still haven't quite gotten over it yet. :cry:

oh no so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: ladies

Hope your all ok :hugs::hugs:

Just jumping on as everything is back to normal today. Kids are off to school and i have antenatal at 930 so have a bit of a rush on. 

NEVER, :hugs::hugs: My thoughts are with you and DH at this sad time. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps....I'm back:yipee:....and all caught up (29 pages:shock::lol:)

Never...I'm so sorry hun...You guys are in my thoughts:hugs::hugs:

Lindsey....:wohoo::wohoo: for Crosshairs :wohoo::wohoo:

Sparkle...hope the antenatal goes ok:hugs: I love the name as well hun...I used to have a best friend in primary school called Isla...people used to find it funny cos you make both of our names out of the letters....Lisa & Isla:haha::dohh:

Leeze....Big belated welcome hun:hugs: Glad you have settled right in here:happydance: Just let me know when you think you'll either be testing or the witch is due and I'll add you to the front page:hugs:

Char...:hi: hunni...hope you're ok:hugs:

AJ....I shall go scurry off to the front page in a sec hun and change your date...got some editing of my own to do:cry:

Dandy...I hope you feel better soon hun....The saying of "the best things in life come to those that wait" will come true babe....or so I keep telling myself 2yrs and 4mths down the line:dohh::hugs::hugs::hugs:

SBB....That was fab news about the mortgage hun....hope the first move has been successfully completed and stress levels are back down....you gotta take it easy hun:trouble::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Delia...So glad the bleeding has stopped babe:hugs::hugs:

Kel....those pics were amazing:rofl: Hope you had a fab time:hugs:

Linny....Fab to hear that Little Little has a nesting Mummy:winkwink: So glad Belle Amie have gone:winkwink: 

Wispy....:yipee: for team:blue::yipee:

Celtic...hope your getting excited for friday hun...only 3sleeps to go:winkwink::happydance:

TTC....Hey sweetie...how's this ol tww treating you sweets? Can't wait for you to test...I have everything crossed:hugs::hugs:

TNT...Hope you're doing ok:hugs: Did you ever post pics of your pumpkins??...Did I miss them? I've got some of mine to put up when I find the lead for the camera:lol:

Yazzy...So sorry babe that the ol hag got you:hugs:....glad of the company for the next cycle thou:hugs::friends:

I'm sure I've probably forgotten someone...I'm so sorry....hope you're ok:hugs::hugs:

Well as for me....after feeling positive enough I would of put money on it from Ov to 6dpo....the witch has flown in this morning. Feeling really gutted...and tired...just want this rollercoster ride to stop now...it's been too long already:cry:
I guess in someways thou it's kinda a relief that it's bfn and witch especially after my chart was vertually identical to our precious Lil Bean's....I'd have never stopped worrying:nope:
So for this cycle....120mg soy cd3-7, iron tablets, vit c, calcium with vit d, magnesium and folic acid & pink grapefuit juice.....no maca....I'm taking a break from it.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

welshie hun im sorry the evil cown bag got you:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

never big :hugs: for you and you OH so sorry for both your losses :hugs:

welshie :wave:

lindsey :happydance: very happy for you girlie

ok question girls: i think my cervix may have risen, its mega high :happydance: now does it rise exactly when you are Oving, or does it rise a couple of days before Ov, cause we havent :sex: since 2 days ago in the morning :dohh: gonna do it tonight and tomorrow night but i want to know if im oving right now (maybe) or if O is about to happen...i know you cervix drops right after Ov, so ill just have to watch it i guess :shrug: what do you guys know?

also my nipples are feeling like the beginning of sensitive :shrug: hope im not imagining all this :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

ok so from what i have just read, the cervix rises when Ov is about to happen then maybe higher? for Ov and then drops after Ov


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandy i always think mines low down when oving as ben always hits it when we dtd around ov n it bloody hurts:shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

:shrug: now that you mention that i've had mine hit before...and it hurts too, not sure if thats when im Oving though :shrug: i've never felt my cervix this high :shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> :shrug: now that you mention that i've had mine hit before...and it hurts too, not sure if thats when im Oving though :shrug: i've never felt my cervix this high :shrug:

when did you take the clomid hun?


----------



## dandybrush

i think its exactly 10 days ago was my last one...or its 11 days now, cant remember :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> i think its exactly 10 days ago was my last one...or its 11 days now, cant remember :dohh:

see you took it quite late on in the cycle didnt you?


----------



## dandybrush

yes i started it CD 11 my gyn is calling it 'CD 3'


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> yes i started it CD 11 my gyn is calling it 'CD 3'

:wacko: thats a bit odd that it could just take a bit longer


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Dandy:wave:
I think I'd be more inclined to go by it's texture, opening and cm than it's position hun. So many things can affect it:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Morning Dandy:wave:
> I think I'd be more inclined to go by it's texture, opening and cm than it's position hun. So many things can affect it:hugs:

same here hun i never really go by my cervix it confuses me too much lol


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - sorry the witch got you :hugs: 

dandy - the hole cervix thing always confused me! my cervix stayed open for quite a while after o and thats the cycle I got my bfp! 

Lindsey - how was your temp today? Are you now tww? 

jus had another mcdonalds, Oh dear. No more this week! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Welshie - sorry the witch got you :hugs:
> 
> dandy - the hole cervix thing always confused me! my cervix stayed open for quite a while after o and thats the cycle I got my bfp!
> 
> Lindsey - how was your temp today? Are you now tww?
> 
> jus had another mcdonalds, Oh dear. No more this week! X

yep im officialy in the 2ww:happydance: and we dtd on ov day treid last night but never happend i have very week hips and knees and as we were about to dtd ben pushed my legs too far cue floods of tears from me him feeling v guilty and me having a very sore hip today:nope:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww bless ya Lindsey:hugs::hugs:....now then Missy when can I put you on that front page for???.....November is looking very quiet...even with me on there twice:dohh::winkwink::rofl:

Char....Bean needs it:winkwink:....it's amazing how much you can get away with when there's a lil beany on board:winkwink: You must get yourself a ticker sweets...I'm useless at keeping track of how far along you are:dohh::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Aww bless ya Lindsey:hugs::hugs:....now then Missy when can I put you on that front page for???.....November is looking very quiet...even with me on there twice:dohh::winkwink::rofl:
> 
> Char....Bean needs it:winkwink:....it's amazing how much you can get away with when there's a lil beany on board:winkwink: You must get yourself a ticker sweets...I'm useless at keeping track of how far along you are:dohh::hugs::hugs:

i have a 14 day lp soo ermm the 13th nov alough i nalready have af cramp starting now lol


----------



## WelshRose

I've added ya Lindsey:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> I've added ya Lindsey:thumbup::hugs:

thank you hunni


----------



## WelshRose

I found the cable for the camera....here are our pumpkins....



Mine 



Pickle's 



Nanny's


​


----------



## kelster823

:hi: morning

WELSHIE I AM SO GLAD YOU ARE BACK.. I missed ya

Dandy Doo.. my cervix is ALWAYS in different postions through out the day- checked this AM HIGH real high and I bet later on it will be low .. I never go by the CP...

Lindsey glad you are in the TWW....good luck

:hi: to everyone else 

gotta get back to work


----------



## sparkle05

Hello :hi:

Everything went well at antenatal this morning :happydance: Heard baby sparkles heart beat and had some bloods done :wacko:

WELSHIE, Glad you had a great time away. Love the pumpkins. Thanks for pointing out that Isla can also make Lisa. I was having a few doubts about the name as i have liked it for such along time. I am now 100 percent sure it's the right name. We have called her Ann after DH auntie and my friend Lisa died last year after a long fight with Leukaemia :cry: she was such a wonderful person, wife and mother and is sadly missed by everyone. I am so over the moon that you have pointed this out. Why didn't i notice this before :dohh: 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Hun...you've just brought a tear to my eye....and it has to be Isla Ann....don't think any other name would sit right after that:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Glad antenatal went well hun:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i so cant believ im cd 35 and in the 2ww defo beat 133 day cycles:happydance: I LOVEEEEE MACCA AND SOY!


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls, thank you for the thoughts and prayers. DH is handling it well since his grandpa has been sick. just wish he could have said goodbye!

welshie - sorry that the witch got you hun, but at least now you know that soy works for you and hopefully you will catch it the next time around!

dandy - i'm with most the girls. all the cervix stuff confuses the crap out of me.

lindsey - :happydance: way to go girl! i hope we see a :bfp: from you soon sweetheart!

sparkle - awwww, how awesome. i'm so glad that your sticky bean is doing so well. i still remember you announcing your :bfp:!

AFM still waiting for ovulation. hoping it comes soon so i will be on track to ovulating when i'm with DH!


----------



## kelster823

> hi girls, thank you for the thoughts and prayers. DH is handling it well since his grandpa has been sick. just wish he could have said goodbye!

Shit did I miss a post of yours???? aww honey if I did- I certainly did not mean too.... 

I am very sorry to hear this and thinking of you guys :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

it's ok kelster, i miss a lot sometimes too, but thank you :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

I feel bad :( I missed your post


I lost my mom's parents in 93 and 95 and I still miss them EVERDAY.. my dad's parent died when I was very lilttle... 3 and 5 - 1973 and 1975.... 

WHOLY crap I just realized I lost my grandparents 
grandma's 1973 and 1993
grandpa's 1975 and 1985

WEIRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey - yay for the tww! Pray its gna be a :bfp:, im pretty sure it will be :) 
Tnt -:hugs: sorry about dh grandpa :( its sad when you cant say goodbye 
sparkle - glad everything went Well :) thats a luvly name too! 
welshie - im 8 weeks today! Im gna get a timer thingy later if I can find one I like lol 
:hi: kel, aj. Lezze, Tnt, dandy, Ttc :hugs:

AFM - not alot going on. Got bacache :( and looked up today what maternity money im gna get - crap! X


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - oh no....huge hug to dh! I am sooo sorry.

linds - great news hun! Welcome to the tww!

welshie - aww sorry hun, but I think I will be following in your footsteps....I like you had a sneak suspicion last week taht we did it...but I am not having that feeling anymore...all of my possible symptoms have left the building! I am getting geared up for my dissappointment as well! I tell you what, during my break I didnt miss all this disappointment.

Ok I am a bit of debbie downer.....I know I am only 10 dpo but I really am feeling my symptoms go like they usually do right before af....hating life right now...I think a big part of me thought I would have gotten pg right after this surgery.....oh well.


----------



## dandybrush

ok now im confused :dohh: i have the first solid CH's i've ever had!!! but my temps are not up where they normally are when i Ov, and we only BD the am of that temp drop :dohh: then 2 days either side i reckon i've missed it this cycle :cry: 

so it was bd wed night, then bd sun am (when the temp drop is) then bd last night :dohh: soo missed it, i really thought i was about to Ov, not already had :dohh: my nips are just starting to hurt its a couple of days after that drop :cry: i've soo missed it :(


----------



## dandybrush

ttc :hugs: i imagine that would be a bigger let down than normal for you :hugs: really hoping its your BFP in disguise

never: :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - :yipee: for O! O on CD22 is a HUGE improvement for you! the sore nips usually means an increase in progesterone. that is how i usually always know i have ovulated already. as for missing it or not, you are fine. the fact that you did it on the day of O still puts you in the running. you could have ovulated later in the day and caught that eggy. don't count yourself out yet honey! are you going back to the FS to get your progesterone levels checked? i would suggest it since your temps are not as high as they normally are, as you said.


----------



## dandybrush

im gonna go with thats a fake drop and keep :sex: for a few days in hopes it drops again

i havent ticked any Ov pain and it was a big day in the sun, and thats when i was itchy/ swollen down below, from lack of CM...


----------



## dandybrush

my 21 day bloods are due on sat (prob have them on monday) :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

nevertogether said:


> dandy - :yipee: for O! O on CD22 is a HUGE improvement for you! the sore nips usually means an increase in progesterone. that is how i usually always know i have ovulated already. as for missing it or not, you are fine. *the fact that you did it on the day of O still puts you in the running*. you could have ovulated later in the day and caught that eggy. don't count yourself out yet honey! are you going back to the FS to get your progesterone levels checked? i would suggest it since your temps are not as high as they normally are, as you said.

i had very hostile CM that day...im doubting anything woulda got through :dohh:

edited to say: there were moments of EWCM throughout the day, but the rest i was quite dry


----------



## nevertogether

i agree, keep :sex:ing and see what your temperature does!


----------



## dandybrush

will do :thumbup: ...really hoping im right, or i think ive missed it this time


----------



## nevertogether

you better get that PMA up real quick before SBB gets ya! gun:)


----------



## dandybrush

:argh: ok :rofl: i'll get my PMA.......nope...cant find it :haha:


----------



## SBB

Well what a coincidence I haven't been on for days and I come back to dandy whinging and never warning her to watch out for me :rofl: 

I haven't caught up cos I'm absolutely shattered! Moving was absolutely hideous and grey cat woke at 5 am and started miaowing really loudly and wouldn't stop - so we're shattered! I'm having a whole day of sleeping/nothing tomorrow so I can get some energy back! 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Dandy if that's true ov I think your BD times look fine... Not perfect, but def in with a chance! 'hostile' cm doesn't rule you out either so stay positive. 

Totally agree you should keep :sex: because those temps don't look quite right to me, but it's perfectly possible that the clomid messed with them... So you could have ov'd - only time will tell I guess! 

So have I missed anything? 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

Nevers OH's Granddad passed away :( thats all i can remember you have missed

glad you are having a rest day tomorrow, i imagine moving isnt fun at all :nope:

i really think i havent Oved like you sbb i think the temps are wrong, so we'll just keep bding for now, but my nips are sore, im not sure if they get sore before or after Ov :shrug: and what about pimples i had 2 pop up about 2 days ago...are they more likely before, during, or after Ov?


----------



## nevertogether

you could always get a low temp tomorrow and the crosshairs will go away :shrug: if that, then maybe o is just near. i hope so!


----------



## dandybrush

that would be nice never :) i hope we are all right and im maybe hopefully about to Ov sooonn


----------



## dandybrush

ok i just looked at my last chart, and my nips began to hurt 1 day before the CH's went in :shrug: thats if i Oved on that day and not before :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Hmm it's just a waiting game unfortunately dandy... The pimples can be anytime - I have 2 of the BIGGEST spots right now!! 

Never sorry to hear about DHs grandad :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

:coffee:....i shall just have to wait and see...this is soo annoying

its the first time FF has ever given me solid CH's...and its the first time im hoping its wrong :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Lol that's always the way dandy! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

:coffee:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

I'm jumping on real quick to say :happydance::happydance::happydance: i have just got two tickets to see The kings of Leon next june :happydance::happydance: sorry it's not pregnancy related but i had to tell someone before i peed my pants. DH is out lol. 

Hope you are all ok and enjoying your evening :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

That us v exciting!! One of the kings of Leon pinched my bum once :D I was with oh and he had his arm round me and I thought it was him but it was a king of Leon :haha: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

thats awesome sparkle :happydance: 

sbb :haha: you must have had an enticing bum :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls!!!

Just dropping in to say hello and im stalking ya and thinking of ya!! Waiting for TTC to test!! I sure hope so girl!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls! :wave:

sparkle - kings of leon is my FAVORITE band! i have tickets to see them in frankfort in december :) 

sbb - ooooo jealous! :blush:

tnt - :wave: hi honey!

ttc - yup, counting the days until you test :) hehe


----------



## sparkle05

SBB said:


> That us v exciting!! One of the kings of Leon pinched my bum once :D I was with oh and he had his arm round me and I thought it was him but it was a king of Leon :haha:
> 
> X x x

Wow SBB. I'm going to make sure i point my bum in their direction :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning lladies i feel so rough think ive got a tummy bug last 2 days been feeling sick and a icky tum:nope: butt other then that i defo defo did ov my temp wen even higher today:happydance:


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey - yay :D :happydance: bring on the next 12 days (is it 12 now?)

Well ladies i jus went on a mad befriending session lol im actually on a comp thats why soo hopefully all of you shall except me :D sorry if i missed anyones.. i have also uploaded a pic hehe so now u can put a face to a name :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Lindsey - yay :D :happydance: bring on the next 12 days (is it 12 now?)
> 
> Well ladies i jus went on a mad befriending session lol im actually on a comp thats why soo hopefully all of you shall except me :D sorry if i missed anyones.. i have also uploaded a pic hehe so now u can put a face to a name :thumbup:

nopesss 10 days till af due now:haha:


----------



## xcharx

10 days will fly by!! :hugs: ooh im soo excited for everyone this month! i duno why, jus feels like a good month!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> 10 days will fly by!! :hugs: ooh im soo excited for everyone this month! i duno why, jus feels like a good month!

thanks hun if i dont get it this mth im cool with it at least ive managed to ov thats the main thing for me i was feeling broken and not very woman like but i did it this month with the help of my good friends macca and soy!:happydance::happydance:

i am loving your ticker FINALY MRS!


----------



## xcharx

lindsey - im glad youve Od too :) i know what you mean about feeling broken!! i think there should be a uk study on maca root && i think it should be recognised by the NHS!

haha yea i got me ticker :) im hardly ever on the actually computer, normally jus on me phone :)

sparkle - wahoo for Kings of leon tickets :D


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey fxed for the next 10 days for you :happydance:

if i have indeed Oved then AF will be due...13th Nov...im beginning to think i have Oved just cause of my sore nipples :dohh: :cry: we didnt :sex: enough :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok i think ive not actualy ovd i put in todays and yest cm as watery and got a dotted crosshair not my nice thick crosshair:shrug: just changed it to creamy and got back my thick one


----------



## kelster823

:hi: morning ladies

have a great day


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tooo bloooddy hot today dont think helps ben just made me a cupa lol im trying to stop my self ss as i know theres not much chance we got the egg this mth lol


----------



## SBB

lindseyanne said:


> ok i think ive not actualy ovd i put in todays and yest cm as watery and got a dotted crosshair not my nice thick crosshair:shrug: just changed it to creamy and got back my thick one

Where's the link to your chart gone? 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> ok i think ive not actualy ovd i put in todays and yest cm as watery and got a dotted crosshair not my nice thick crosshair:shrug: just changed it to creamy and got back my thick one
> 
> Where's the link to your chart gone?
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

its on the ff ticker when you clcik on it


----------



## SBB

It's not it's changed and it doesn't do anything now :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> It's not it's changed and it doesn't do anything now :shrug:
> 
> X x x

ah changed it back lol ben cheeted and opend me an new accound so have 30 free days lol


----------



## SBB

Lol! Def looks like you've ov'd... Leave cm as creamy otherwise it gets confused and thinks you still have fertile cm, and only gives dotted lines... I'd be fairly sure that rise is ov though :D

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> Lol! Def looks like you've ov'd... Leave cm as creamy otherwise it gets confused and thinks you still have fertile cm, and only gives dotted lines... I'd be fairly sure that rise is ov though :D
> 
> X x x

i made ben inspect and was defo creamy hehe have such a bad tummy today scared to eat incase it comes back up:nope:


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone, how are you all. Hope I haven't missed too much!

Never...sorry to hear your news.

Lindsey...thats great news glad you've ov'd!!

AFM....totally forgot to take the soy because my OH was being a fool this weekend and caused an arguement. So now I just have to keep my fingers crossed I ov on a reasonable day. Got my HSG on Monday...scary, and OH has his SA next Wed then as soon as AF starts I can start my Clomid and bring on that BFP!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies.....well I ended up at the drs yesterday and it seems I have some sort of gastro intestinal bug.....which was where all of my symptoms were coming from. My body was trying to fight it and is continuing to do so....They did a pg test at the dr office and it was negative....so oh well is all I can say. I am on vacation starting sunday for 2 weeks so i will be taking my nephews to disney world and hopfully keep my mind off of this all.


----------



## xcharx

Ttc - sorry to hear that hun :hugs: hope you feel better soon! Disneyworld sounds brilliant x


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - hope you o huni :hugs: x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks char, I am really excited.....I havent seen 2 of my nephews since feb...which has been a long time for me....the other one I get to see more often because it is easier to get to them.


----------



## nevertogether

i hope you have fun ttc :hugs:

AFM lots of EWCM today. i've also had an upset stomach and been nauseous today which for some reason always happens to me right around ov.


----------



## ttcbaby117

woohoo never....sounds like you are right on track to ov with dh is around....awesome!


----------



## kelster823

:hi: char- beautiful ticker you got going on there :winkwink:

Never you snuck in on me-- YAY for O 

TTC--- you KNOW how devastated I am for you- dammit this crap is really getting to be shit (sorry for the language)---- why can't all this just be easy for us?????????? I am truly sorry sweetie :hugs:

update on me- since I took my ticker down----- CD65 for me.. yep yep this has been one of the longest ones since before my pregnancy in March.. I have started to take my cream again and once she shows- I am going to try soy again-- since the clomid did nothing for me at least I know I can up my dose with the soy... but still just gonna take it easy and really not try...

ok back to work :)

ttyl


----------



## nevertogether

awww kel that stinks :cry:

does anyone else get diarrhea or nausea right around ov? i swear i get it around ov every cycle.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> awww kel that stinks :cry:
> 
> does anyone else get diarrhea or nausea right around ov? i swear i get it around ov every cycle.

i get a dodgy tummy this cycle im not sure if it a tummy bug or ov


----------



## ttcbaby117

never -I get nausea....diarrhea I usually get around AF time..... the nausea is awful!!!

kel - thanks I appreciate it.....Did you talk to them about increasing your dosage on the clomid....you might just need more clomid to make it work for you.....


----------



## kelster823

> Did you talk to them about increasing your dosage on the clomid

he would only give me 50mg for 2 months.. if it didn't work (which it has been over 2 months now and no AF since Aug 31st) I would have to go to a fertility specialist and Jeff and I have gone into major discussion about it and we will not go that route

we are to old for this crap-

we just discussed this Monday morning AGAIN..... because I was chatting with my SIL who was at the FS office at 7am to get her weekly blood work and I said I just don't know how she does it.... like Jeff said- she is much younger then us-remember Jeff will be 42 in 5 months and I will be 41 next year...


----------



## dandybrush

temp rise today :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> temp rise today :happydance:


bed like rabbits..:sex:

this could be you TRUE O today Dandy Doo... but just gotta wait and see what your temps dooooo because the other day maybe be it too... 

GOSH DANG I hate the wait..... 

but so very happy to see so many of you O'ing..... just wish it was something my body could do :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

i've been sneezing alot, hope the temp rise isnt just my body trying to fight off a cold :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

well we are due to :sex: tonight so ill definately do that :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

kel :hugs: so sorry this is so hard for you :hugs:

never - i get moody around Ov and can be quite a grumpy person :haha: 

ttc - sorry you have a bug :hugs: disney world sounds like fun, i've been to disneyland once and i loved it there :cloud9:


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> temp rise today :happydance:
> 
> 
> bed like rabbits..:sex:
> 
> this could be you TRUE O today Dandy Doo... but just gotta wait and see what your temps dooooo because the other day maybe be it too...
> 
> GOSH DANG I hate the wait.....
> 
> but so very happy to see so many of you O'ing..... just wish it was something my body could do :cry:Click to expand...

i hate the wait toooo :dohh: i really hope im in with some kinda chance, even doing it every second night as the dr said will hopefully work if im oving now


----------



## nevertogether

wow dandy - talk about a way shorter cycle for you then usual! both you AND lindsey! :yipee:


----------



## dandybrush

ok girls do you Ov the day before the temp rise? or the day of the temp rise?

i know never this is crazy short for me!!

cause temp rise is this morning, so if im Oving this morning i should be still in with a chance if we :sex: tonight?

now i feel bad we didnt :sex: last night :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i have MEGA ammounts of creamy/eggwhite cm have had to wear a towel today as its soaking my undies:wacko:


----------



## nevertogether

usually the temp rise is the day after ovulation..."Usually the BBT will rise the very next day after ovulation. Some women are slow risers though and can take up to 3 days to see a temp shift."


----------



## Leeze

dandybrush said:


> :wave: leeze
> 
> a teaspoon isnt very big, its not the best taste but its not to hard to swallow :shrug: lemme know how they go for you, i havent noticed any difference to my cm yet :shrug:
> 
> are you on clomid too?

will do, will start taking them on Saturday so will let you know! I'm not on clomid as I haven't been for any tests yet (my doctor won't refer me until I've been TTC for 18 months - so we're thinking about seeing how much it costs to go privately but are going to give it a few more months first). I don't tend to get much or any EWCM though so that's why I'm trying the guaifenesin tablets x


----------



## SBB

Dandy if the previous crosshairs are wrong, it would be yesterday not today. Still worth :sex: though... Sex on the day of ovulation is not the best anyway, so don't worry about not doing it yesterday. The sperm need time to get to the egg, so a day or two before ov is much better! 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone! :hi:

I'm very impressed with the amount of temping and charting and checking CM and checking cervix position etc etc that's going on around here! I've still not really got into much of that. I'm doing the OPKs - that's the main thing - and remembering to take maca, vitamins, EPO, flaxseed - takes me all my energy to remember all of this (and fit in going to work and the occasional bit of socialising!)

My AF is due on 25th Nov so I've got quite a way to go yet this month. Trying to build up energy and focus for the coming week and all the :sex: that will be going on to try to get that much wanted BFP.

I'm hoping to see some more BFPs on this thread, I'd say you definitely all deserve it with all the hard work and dedication that's going on!

:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - Oh I understand what you are saying.....though I have a sneaking suspicion that 100mgs might do the trick for you...I wish you had a dr that would have given you that dosage ya know....Girl, I have so many things on my body crossed for you and Jeff that it just HAS to happen!!!!

leeze - fxed for you!

dandy - sbb and never are right but they always say to dtd the day after ov also so defo. get busy tonight!


----------



## kelster823

Thanks girl.. truly -you don't know how much it means to mean you have EVERYTHING crossed.. :rofl:

SUUUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ-- I miss you


----------



## kelster823

TTC---- OMG :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :winkwink:

Leeze sorry hun I missed your post- glad you are coming back and sticking with us -- you'll get the whole jist of checking that stuff out if you hang with us long enough LOL LOL


----------



## nevertogether

i too wish on everything for you kel :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Kell I miss you tooooooooo!!! 

I can send you my clomid so you can try 100mg! Is that legal?! :haha: 

I am soooooooooo tired it's unbelievable! I have everything crossed for you too... But at some point I'll have to uncross my legs so baby Jesus can come out!! :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> i too wish on everything for you kel :hugs:

and you KNOW I wish everything with you too SWEETNESS :hugs: 



hell I even got pubic hairs crossed bbbahhahahhhhhaahhhaha


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Kell I miss you tooooooooo!!!
> 
> I can send you my clomid so you can try 100mg! Is that legal?! :haha:
> 
> I am soooooooooo tired it's unbelievable! I have everything crossed for you too... But at some point I'll have to uncross my legs so baby Jesus can come out!! :rofl:
> 
> X x x


VERY ILLEGAL dear...........LOL I can see it now... HEAD LINE NEWS

"drug bust across the pond... gal sends fertility drugs to help an internet friend out"... 

:rofl:

UNCROSS your legs :lol:


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl:


----------



## SBB

Hmmm perhaps you're right!! :rofl: 

I'll keep them crossed for a few more weeks!

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Kel - :hugs: I wish things were easier for you hun :( BUT Im in no doubt your gna get your BFP soon & will have a beautifull baby at the end of the 9 months :) :) 

dandy - im pretty sure I caught my egg the day after, fxd for you hun :) 

Lezze - these are such a great bunch of girls! I havent been ere long myself but theyve taught me loads :) 

Haha cross those legs sbb... Not long now :) Argh excitement! 

Wheres aj? X


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Hmmm perhaps you're right!! :rofl:
> 
> I'll keep them crossed for a few more weeks!
> 
> X x x

yes a FEW more weeks is all :)

thanks Char :hugs:

Never isn't it AWFUL LATE for you to be on now???? :lol:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

I'm thinking I wish I truly had a crystal ball and could predict for all of us who haven't yet got that sticky bean and find out when it's going to happen! Then we could relax a bit, enjoy the last few months of not being pregnant but know that it's going to happen soon so that there's less worrying about it. I dunno about anyone else but I'm finding it hard to remember what life was like before TTC and we're only on our 11 month of trying. It's so hard for me to not let it completely take over and to lose interest in most other things! I'd happily keep everything crossed in the meantime (including my pubic hairs, if that's what it takes!)

Enjoy the rest of your evening/day everyone - I'm signing off now to get on with some housework and then have an early night! xx


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> Dandy if the previous crosshairs are wrong, it would be yesterday not today. Still worth :sex: though... Sex on the day of ovulation is not the best anyway, so don't worry about not doing it yesterday. The sperm need time to get to the egg, so a day or two before ov is much better!
> 
> X x x

ok well we :sex: the night before last...so hopefully there were some spermies up there waiting for that eggie

once the eggie is released how long does it have to get fertilised? is it 24hrs? which could mean we are in with a chance when we bd tonight



nevertogether said:


> usually the temp rise is the day after ovulation..."Usually the BBT will rise the very next day after ovulation. Some women are slow risers though and can take up to 3 days to see a temp shift."

also yesterday i had a couple of strong sharp pains, only fleetingly though maybe that was my eggie, unless im a late riser and i really did Ov days ago :shrug: 



ttcbaby117 said:


> but they always say to dtd the day after ov also so defo. get busy tonight!

will do :thumbup: thanx



SBB said:


> Kell I miss you tooooooooo!!!
> 
> I can send you my clomid so you can try 100mg! Is that legal?! :haha:
> 
> I am soooooooooo tired it's unbelievable! I have everything crossed for you too... But at some point I'll have to uncross my legs so baby Jesus can come out!! :rofl:
> 
> X x x

:rofl: definatley do not keep your legs crossed for too long :haha: 



Leeze said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm thinking I wish I truly had a crystal ball and could predict for all of us who haven't yet got that sticky bean and find out when it's going to happen! Then we could relax a bit, enjoy the last few months of not being pregnant but know that it's going to happen soon so that there's less worrying about it. I dunno about anyone else but I'm finding it hard to remember what life was like before TTC and we're only on our 11 month of trying. It's so hard for me to not let it completely take over and to lose interest in most other things! I'd happily keep everything crossed in the meantime (including my pubic hairs, if that's what it takes!)
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your evening/day everyone - I'm signing off now to get on with some housework and then have an early night! xx

leeze let go and invent one then :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

leeze - oh that crystal ball sounds amazing! I had forgotten also but doing my surgery allowed me time and dh time to get back to normal....Now...well we are full force and those nice relaxing tww seem so far far away! 

Dandy - if you did the night before Ov, then that is perfect timing!


----------



## dandybrush

gosh i hope soo!!


----------



## dandybrush

at least if its BFN this cycle i will know that from the moment my nips start to hurt that we should :sex: every night, till i get a temp shift, im learning...


----------



## nevertogether

if i don't ovulate soon, DH and i won't even have a shot this next cycle :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning all


----------



## sparkle05

Morning girls :hi:

Hope you are all well :hugs::hugs:

I'm off to try and get a doctors appointment. I think i may have a water infection :growlmad:

see you all later :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls...im really hoping we have caught that eggie...or that we will catch it tonight, anyone know how long the egg survives once released?


----------



## SBB

Up to 24 hrs dandy... 

Sparkle hope you nip that in the bud quick :hugs: 

Never I hope you ov soon, want you to be in with a shot when you see dh! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning :hi:

leaving in a few for work.. and it's raining YUCK..... can't get the damn dogs to outside either.... GREAT!!!!! 

chat later


----------



## SBB

You're up very early kell :( hope your day gets better! 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:

hope you all have a good day :hugs:

ive got an easy day today :) yay for me x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i feel so ruff my belly really hurts and constant af type pain:nope:


----------



## SBB

Hope it's an eggie getting all bedazzled up lindsey! 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> Hope it's an eggie getting all bedazzled up lindsey!
> 
> X x x

started in my belly last night then in my back but the same place if that makes snece?


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> You're up very early kell :( hope your day gets better!
> 
> X x x

yep in office day...grrrrrrrrrrr
and it was a horrid drive in- rain and in the dark....


ok I have chatted WAY to much at work and I gotta get some work done...

TTYL


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hi:

Well have just got back from the doctors. I do indeed have a water infection :cry: I have a course of antibiotics to take for the next 7 days. I have also been told to drink more as my wee is very cloudy and I'm probably dehydrated :cry: So me and baby sparkle are off to get some lunch and a very big drink take some tablets and have a lie on the sofa. Thought i may watch twilight again a bit of Edward Cullen should have me feeling better in no time :blush:

Enjoy your afternoon ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

awww no Spark---- you take care of you and lil baby Spark... :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sparkle I hope you feel better!

Kel - have a good day at work!

never - oh I am pushing that eggy out for you!

AFM - BFN this morning on a 10mIu test.....so I am gutted but it was expected.....


----------



## kelster823

> AFM - BFN this morning on a 10mIu test.....so I am gutted but it was expected.....

:cry: :cry: :cry: :hugs: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## SBB

:( sorry TTC :hugs: 

Sparkle I hope the infection clears quickly... 

x x x


----------



## Wispyshadow

sparkle get better soon. 

ttc i'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

Hi'ya girls, hope everything is going ok with everyone??

Haven't been in here for ages and now on clomid so never really pop in.

I bought some maca from creative nature just before i went on clomid so have 101 tablets here, still in the box. I used 99 of them before clomid.

If anyone wants them for a fiver then pm me and i'll send them out to you. :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ladies - This is my first month back and I really thought well now that the fibroids are out...what is stopping us???? I guess I put to much hope into this one cycle...so of course the let down was far worse.


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> thanks ladies - This is my first month back and I really thought well now that the fibroids are out...what is stopping us???? I guess I put to much hope into this one cycle...so of course the let down was far worse.

:cry: :hugs: :cry:

yeah I thought the same after my MC... they "SAY" you are more fertile after one.. YEAH RIGHT ...big line of BULLSH*T.......... hell can't even flucking ovulate


----------



## ttcbaby117

Well I guess onto the next cycle....I hope me and dh will be in the same country when I ovulate...I leave on sunday for 2 weeks and he doesnt come over till the last weekend so there is a chance I might miss the eggy.

Kel - this sucks the big one doesnt it!


----------



## nevertogether

sorry ttc :hugs: i know exactly what you mean by putting so much into one cycle. i do it all the time!

got my first FS appointment 13 december. hoping it's only the beginning of good news for us!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im :rofl: bens watching baby and birth programmes on tv and just hear him shouting push push push at the tv:haha:


----------



## kelster823

> Kel - this sucks the big one doesnt it!

yes it does babe- yes it does



> got my first FS appointment 13 december. hoping it's only the beginning of good news for us!

YAY NEVER YAY................ I am so happy to hear this ...


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - oh that is so exciting...I truly hope you get to the bottom of it all you have your bump really soon!


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh and never....that day is awonderful day for your appt cuz it is my dad bday!


----------



## nevertogether

awww that is AWESOME ttc! let's hope he brings me some good luck :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

yes it will be a good day Never- someone else will be getting GREAT news around that time--- as it will be a sad time for me.. My due date was Dec 8th .. so instead of being sad I prefer to be happy :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aww kel.....huge hug hun! I am watching giuliana and bill the reality show and she is working through her mc after IVF....It is all so sad!


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> Aww kel.....huge hug hun! I am watching giuliana and bill the reality show and she is working through her mc after IVF....It is all so sad!

I have never watched the show.......


----------



## ttcbaby117

me neither but I am working from home today and it seems she went thruogh 1 round of ivf and miscarried....so sad....probably not the best day for me to be watching this as I have been crying like a baby b/c of this damn show...but thankfully it is over now.


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> me neither but I am working from home today and it seems she went thruogh 1 round of ivf and miscarried....so sad....probably not the best day for me to be watching this as I have been crying like a baby b/c of this damn show...but thankfully it is over now.

ahhhh I do that to myself ALL the time--- I watch A Baby Story and I Didn't Know I Was Pregnant on TLC.......


A Baby Story I ALWAYS end up bawling my eyes out......saying -I want that experience- good or bad I just want it.....

TURN OFF THE TV and DON'T do that to yourself anymore......:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls, hope you all had a good day

AFM well that last BD i wanted to get in didnt happen :cry: cause OH was too "tired" i guess he isnt taking this seriously :shrug: its soo annoying, i reckon im out this cycle :cry: i dont think its gonna happen for me to easily :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle really really hope this infection clears up soon :hugs: take care of yourself and baby sparkle


----------



## dandybrush

TTC :hugs: so sorry this wasnt your month :hugs: i havent gone what you have so i cant imagine how upset you are, but i also know how upsetting it is as each cycle rolls around :dohh: :hugs: girlie, we'll all get those xmas bfps yet


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks dandy...I think you are ok with your bding....DtD last night was only for extra measure....I think your timing for bding this month was really good.


----------



## dandybrush

kel :hugs: be happy girl, its a much better feeling :hugs: 

I hate those I didnt know i was pregnant shows, i feel like its so unfair :cry: 

also i heard a line the other day (from My Sisters Keeper movie) she said "in fact the only people who have trouble getting pregnant are the ones that plan for it" i think thats soo true, maybe we should all just stop everything we are doing...and stop wanting it soo badly :haha: yeah right wouldnt that be nice

im at the point now i want it desperately :(


----------



## dandybrush

ttc...i really hope so, but i feel like its not going to be that easy, i feel like im only ever gonna get BFN's :dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh Dandy....I completely know how that feels.....I have never seen a bfp either so it is very disconcerning.


----------



## dandybrush

ok welshie put me down to test on...13th November, (thats from the CH's) then if nothing ill go from my temp rise and test on 15th November, unless AF shows up


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: ttc, really really hope we all get our xmas bfp's i hope the magic of xmas works for all of us


----------



## dandybrush

ttc: i had a positive OPK last cycle, and i was mega excited to just see that :haha: i really like the look of a positive :dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks dandy, I hope we do too!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey all been missing in action, getting ready to move then over did it and was so sore the last few days and then had a bad bout of IBS as well so not fun

Scan tomorrow at 7.30 pm hopefully I will find out what I am having cant wait to see baby :flower:

Never Hugs to you and DH sorry to read that! 

I will try and pop in on friday and update if not it will be saturday 

Take care every one :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

yay for the scan tomorrow :happydance: celtic, did you break haha you dont wanna stay on team yellow anymore :hugs: cant wait to see what you are having


----------



## kelster823

Celtic sweets...new house move?? you just take it easy

Can't wait to find out what you are having.. I SAY BOY!!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

kel thats funny, i thought Boy too!!

do you have any preference celtic?


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone

just a really quick one as we're starting sperm meets egg plan tonight!

Sparkle, hope you feel better soon

TTC - a good friend of mine had fibroids (they found them after she had 3 m/cs) then she had them removed and it was about 3 months later when she got her BFP and then had a gorgeous little girl who's now 2! She's also pregnant with baby no 2 right now. Don't give up hope!

Kelster - My due date was early Feb and I keep thinking that I need a BFP by then as it feels quite sad that we're getting closer to that date and I haven't got that BFP again. I'm trying to stay positive too though

Catch up soon xx :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Leeze have fun :winkwink: 

yeah it's coming up toooooooooooooooo quickly and I surely don't see me PG by that time AT ALL :(


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, jus catching up real quick cuz this week has been real busy and now we're sitting here waiting on tropical storm Tomas to roll through so cant chat long.

Lindsey you must have died laughing at Ben! :haha:

Kel, do you have time to read some stuff if i send it to you? It might have some info u can find useful, i learnt a bit myself.

Havent been too faithful with my temping cuz i've been going to bed soooo late, no symptoms though, boobs not sore or anything, just looooooots of cm, making me wonder if i haven't ov'ed yet or sommen, neway catch you guys later.


----------



## kelster823

Sure Aj you can send it... :) 


I just got home from work- went to the grocery store now I HAVE to eat din din.. I am HUNGRY!!!!! so I will read it probably tomorrow :)

I saw about the dam storm and was thinking about you.. BE SAFE


----------



## ttcbaby117

leeze - thanks for telling the story about your friend....it does make me feel better, I just get a bit worried because i have never gotten pg...so it makes me feel like maybe it wasnt the fibroids ya know. I mean other people get pg with fibroids why cant I. Anyway, I have 4 months before they want me to see a fs and it will be then that they will probably recommend IVF, which I soooo dont want to do! Enjoy your Sperm meets egg marathon...lol

AJ - be safe hun.....

kel - enjoy dinner! I just had pasta primavera...it was yummy!


----------



## AJThomas

i had a thought Kel, they say after an abortion or d and c it can take two years to rebuild the lining that was cleaned out, have you thought about taking red raspberry leaf tea to build up your lining? just a thought i had.


----------



## ttcbaby117

good idea AJ, I drank it after my surgery.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girls

well was just talking to OH he said he was sorry about last night and could do it tonight, i said its too late little eggie only lasts 12-24 hours after Ov, he was then like whats the point of doing it all those other times when you only have a 24 hr window, then i had to explain to him about the sperm life length and how hard it is to predict Ov etc. now i think he gets why i do what i do :dohh: so i told him next cycle every second night to the T and ill use my OPK's and when i think im Oing or gonna O we will try every night :thumbup: at least he now has some idea of why its so hard


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> i had a thought Kel, they say after an abortion or d and c it can take two years to rebuild the lining that was cleaned out, have you thought about taking red raspberry leaf tea to build up your lining? just a thought i had.

no I haven't - but gosh I HATE tea with a passion unless I can drink it cold.. LOL 

I'll give it a shot what the hell... LOL thanks


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - that is great you guys had a chat! 

kel - you can drink it cold.....but be sure to read the ingredients on the back of the box....some advertise it is red rasp tea and it really is flavored....also try to find it organic.....you can put sugar in it to make it taste better.


----------



## kelster823

Kewl thanks babe

ok check out this website WOW there is so much info.... look on the left hand side....

just the progestrone info is outta control and I have so many symptons

https://natural-fertility-info.com/progesterone-fertility-qa.html

WHAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO this is what I wanted to read!!!!!! 

Inducing ovulation using progesterone

Dr. Lee had a number of patients in his practice that had been unable to conceive because they were not ovulating. For two to four months he had them use natural progesterone from days 5 to 26 in the cycle (stopping on day 26 to bring on menstruation).

Using the progesterone prior to ovulation effectively suppressed ovulation. After a few months of this, he had them stop progesterone use. If you still have follicles left, they seem to respond to a few months of suppression with enthusiasm &#8212; the successful maturation and release of an egg.

His patients, some of whom had been trying to conceive for years, had very good results conceiving with this method.


----------



## AJThomas

^I need an email address to send u the thing to read.


----------



## dandybrush

kel that sounds very promising :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

Love that site Kel! Never saw that part of it before though but lots of info for real!


----------



## kelster823

AJThomas said:


> ^I need an email address to send u the thing to read.

it's on FB or you can PM the info

that website is awesome with soooooooooooo much info :) especially in the Fertilty Solutions section- then it also has the Fertility Remedies... did you watch the Fertility Massage part- the video

I was thinking about TnT too because it also talks about Endo


kay off to bed Nite Nite


----------



## TntArs06

Hey ladies,

I know im not active on here as much as I used to be. Still dealing with this I guess. My whole "fake it till i make it" isn't helping much anymore. I know this is TMI but being intimate is an emmotional event. So can't even do that. And im STILL spotting. 18 days now...Kel I saw you did for 4 weeks....should I have had a D&C? This is too much. I came on BnB tonight to say hey to the lovelies :hugs: and to read the loss threads. Cause now my house is spotless and ive shopped and done everything possible to not think this actually happened. Now im overwhelmed with emotion. Like the "numb' feeling is fading away.... ughh.... im sorry girls! 

I do however see some 2ww :happydance: I hope to see some BFP's on here soon. Its weird seeing you girls that are preggo's or get BFPs doesn't affect me in a sad way. Like im excited to see all the news on the maca thread. But in real life....i get jealous as heck and almost angry. Kinda weird I guess.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey tnt :hugs: i have to say im the same, i see lots of preg pple here and im jealous, i hear one of you girls are knocked up and im exctatic, :thumbup:

you are very brave tnt my thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Dandy- :hugs: thank you hunni

Kel-AJ- not sure who put this up....but that link was awesome. It really made me think about progesterone and my endo...which has now got me thinking i need to be back on my maca to regulate my hormones. Thanks MUCHO for posting! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Sent you the email Kel, although most of the info is on the site you posted neway.


----------



## nevertogether

kel - there is red raspberry leaf capsules. i've taken them before :)

hi tnt :wave: i'm with these girls. you are one brave cookie and we are here for you every step of the way! i can't imagine what you're going through we love you and i hope we can get you through this.


----------



## AJThomas

^We all feel that way TNT!!
The maca thread can keep you from needing therapy so come on in and vent as much as you need to :hug:


----------



## xcharx

:hi: morning ladies! 

jus had a quick catch up...

aj - hope your safe! Is it tropical storm season? 

dandy - my partner never understod the hole Ovulation process, but I think as long as we understand we can do it ;) 

Tnt - :hugs: you know where here for you! These girls are great, im glad were all here! 

kel - :hugs: what cycle day are you now? 

AFM - Oh is in a bad mood with me because I didnt want some sex! Im really not in the mood and he doesnt seem to understand :(


----------



## AJThomas

^Hurricane season for us is June-November but i dont know if we've ever had a storm so late in the year, not in my lifetime anyway. No rain so far tho which is strange, i thought it would be tearing by now.


----------



## dandybrush

yeah xcharx as long as we know what we are doing, i think he understands a bit better now though


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

I was hoping that you could share some thoughts and prayers with me today.

Yesterday afternoon was awful. My dad phoned me in a panic to say he had popped home for some tools and was unable to get into his street as it was cornered off by the police. My dad some times gets things a little wrong so assuming he was greeted by a policeman dealing with a minor incident i told him not to worry and go back to work it would probably be sorted by the time he came home. (we are not used to awful goings on in the area it's quite quite) 
What unfolded after that is truly awful. It was no minor incident. A young boy who my children play with on the green outside my mums had been stabbed multiple times by his mother. The lady in question has a history of mental health issues and had not long been released from being sectioned a few weeks ago. 
As of last night the little boy is still fighting for his life. I have heard no more this morning.
Another child that the authorities has let down. I am hoping that all the thoughts and prayers will get this little boy through and give him back the life he is yet to live.
I am at a loss how can this happen. Mothers are not supposed to do act like this and if a mother is having some difficulties the authorities are supposed to be there to protect the children. 

Thanks ladies sorry for the awful post so early :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle :hugs: some truley horrific news, it boggles me that humans can be so cruel to other humans, children, animals/pets/wildlife, im constantly amazed at the cruel natures of some human beings :(

my thoughts are with that poor little boy, what a horrible thing for him to have to suffer :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Aj - Oh and we in england moan at a lil rain lol hope it passes quickly! 

dandy - men hey lol 

sparkle - thats trully awfull I pray he pulls thro. I want to be a social worker for the elderly coz I can see theres soo many social workers not doing their job properly :( 

AFM - Well ians in an even worse mood with me now! He said last night wake me up before you go to work, so I woke him up at 7, then he started going off on one because he had to be at work for 6.25 and called me a dickhead!x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Sparkle that's just awful - I truly hope he will recover and his whole life wont be ruined by what's happened. Some people just get desperate I guess and without help they lose control. So sad :cry: 

TNT we love you :hugs: I hope you will get through this and start to feel more positive soon... I can only imagine how hard it must be, I'm glad you can still come on here and I hope it helps to have people here... :hugs: 

I'm off to the bank to pay the deposit on our new house... Catch you later :wave: 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey Hows your temp today? 

sbb - do you wna cry parting with soo much cash lol cant wait to get my house! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Lindsey Hows your temp today?
> 
> sbb - do you wna cry parting with soo much cash lol cant wait to get my house! X

still high i ddnt wanna get up this morn boobs still hurt and now i cant poo even tho i really need to:growlmad:


----------



## SBB

Yeh it's hard char - £35k am about to part with!! Our bank balance is huge, but only cos we've just got the money from our house sale through.. It won't last long :haha: will have to hand the rest of it over in 3 weeks when we exchange! but it's worth it, really want this house a LOT!! 

Lindsey constipation is a symptom :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> Yeh it's hard char - £35k am about to part with!! Our bank balance is huge, but only cos we've just got the money from our house sale through.. It won't last long :haha: will have to hand the rest of it over in 3 weeks when we exchange! but it's worth it, really want this house a LOT!!
> 
> Lindsey constipation is a symptom :thumbup:
> 
> X x x

thanks hun alough i think im out . ben thinks imnot lol i guess il find out in around 7 days


----------



## kelster823

:hi: ladies 

hubby off again bright and early... he has worked SOOO much extra this week I miss him.. but got a lil sumthng sumthng last nite :winkwink: :rofl:



> I am at a loss how can this happen. Mothers are not supposed to do act like this

I am at a loss HOW SHE WAS MADE A MOTHER yet there are sooo many woman that want to love a child but can't.... THAT'S the shit that pisses me off more then anything

that poor lil boy- I am gutted just gutted- that child did not deserve that- I would of brought that little boy into my home and loved him so much and gave him a life he so soooo deserves-- grrrrrrrrr god that just GUTS me- why- why can people who are on drugs- don't give a fluck about their children- hurt them- or even kill them -aloud to have a baby yet there are so many of us struggling just to have a child or keep one which will give that child a world of love and support.. damnit I just don't undrestand.. ahhh but I guess never will... :( 

TnT- that was me with the link and yes I found it sooo interesting- especially when I read the Endo section :) no honey I bled for 2 weeks after my D&C and the second was a natural MC which the bleed lasted 7 days (remember I was not that far along with the second one) 1st one I was 7-6 weeks preggos... if you see clotting or start bleeding heavy then I would call and ask :hug:

Oh kewl thanks Never- didn't now they came in pill form- would prefer that so much more.. 


AJ got the email thanks again :)


Char Hi ya honey- how ya feeling? I am on CD67 :cry:


Suz----- OMG good luck and a big huge congrats to you!!!!!! 

afm- nutting just waiting for AF to show up next week- I started back up on my cream 5 days ago-----

kay everyone have a fab weekend :)


----------



## nevertogether

sparkle - that is absolutely horrific! :cry: :cry: just another example of those given the gift and not appreciating it...

kel - no problem honey :hugs:

AFM my temps have been crap this cycle. have had EWCM two different times this cycle and feel like i've already ovulated. hoping so! no pos OPK though, even though i have only tested once a day...sigh..


----------



## WhisperOfHope

does having dreams that your 82 yr old nan has had a baby clarrify as a weird/vivid dream?


----------



## kelster823

I gotta a rant--- GRRRRRRRRR 

god why do some people only think about themselves and NEVER about anyone else???????? 

is it me or do you run into people like that?????

no sensativity or just totally CLUELESS???


----------



## nevertogether

i know a lot of people like that! in fact, my DH used to be exactly like that. luckily, he's changed.. i couldn't take it anymore! i believe there is a time and a place for everything. there is situations where thinking about yourself is imperative, but some people just take it a little too overboard for me.

go figure, my next two temperatures could matter considering this is the time in my cycle i always ovulate. going to drink tonight and tomorrow night though so who knows. don't really care. don't have my hopes too high that i will ovulate when i see DH next. :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> i know a lot of people like that! in fact, my DH used to be exactly like that. luckily, he's changed

that is a good thing.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

see Jeff and I are just the opposite-- we give so much to soo many people... and it always seems to turn around and we get crapped on....


----------



## nevertogether

i know a lot of people like that, my good friend is like that. honestly, i think it's better to think of yourself before them just for that reason.


----------



## kelster823

ya know I am not saying i am perfect because I am far from that... I do have a tiny mean streak in me :rofl:

but like for instances in here... I only know you guys from chit chatting on the internet - do I know you personally ABSOLUTELY NOT-but I try to come in here everyday to cheer you on- feel your pain- feel your excitment because I UNDERSTAND (been thru the LONG cycles- the happiness of being PG and utter HURT of loosing it) and I should hope I would get the same from all of you- WHICH I HAVE and KNOW always will :hugs:


You guys helped me thru my second most trying time in my life and if it wasn't for you MY GOD.... I know I would be a wreck :hugs:

just the situtation is- I just hate to see people who only think of themselves but I guess sometimes you have too :shrugs: I dunno :lol:

OK OK off my soap box- rant is over- I'll deal with it my own way over here :lol:

Thanks Never- :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls - money parted with and been shopping all morning!! :D 

Kell I know what you mean, my best friend is like that. She's oblivious anyone else even exists most of the time! We started ttc at the same time and she got preg straight away.. Then got in a strop with me cos I hadn't spoken to her much - it never even crossed her mind that I might be struggling!

My other best friend, who's a gay bloke, is the same, but he totally knows it! He jokes that it's all about him.. But he does genuinely give a shit about other people. 

Thank god for this site - I genuinely think that although we don't know each other, the support is invaluable....
Anyway who's pissed you off?!?! 

Never I chart stalked you - nothing very clear there yet - chill and enjoy some drinkies at the weekend!

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> Anyway who's pissed you off?!?!

:rofl: no one in particular.. :rofl: just an observation is all

:dance: soooo happy for you that this part of the ordeal is DONE :dance: for now at least :lol:


----------



## xcharx

Kel - wow this is a long ass cycle lol Ooh dont observe - youll just get more angry lol :) 

sbb - Oh dear... Your poor bank balance lol! 

Lindsey - weird dream! Oi you are not out until af! 

:hi: to all the other luvly ladies yet to come on :) x


----------



## kelster823

> Kel - wow this is a long ass cycle lol Ooh dont observe - youll just get more angry lol

yeah it is babe!!! the last one I had that was REALLY long was Nov 22, 2009 until March 3, 2010..... it suxed.. :lol: but I did get PG that very next cycle... 

how ya feeling?


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: girls,

Sparkle- I cannot believe what that mother did to her son!!! That poor little boy is in my prayers! Im with Kel though...I dont understand how parents can do things like that or are on all kinds of drugs and get pregnant and dont even care about their child really....besides the monthly check they get from the government. Yet here we ALL are bending over backwards to do everything RIGHT! And we all have struggles with this process from losses to preg issues...yet there are parents like that. I understand mental illness is probably an issue here which really isn't an excuse because its easy to get help, just have to ask. Took me a long time to get help after I got stabbed and I did it anyways. So I just cant understand why a mother would do that to her own child that she bore in own womb??? But that poor lil boy and the rest of his family is in my prayers! 

Kel- I think your rant is perfect. Im with you on people being self consumned with themselves. A few of my friends tend to be that way. I admit I have been that way for last couple weeks...but I think only cuz I need to reach out...which I usually just hold it in. Amy and I always try to be there for everyone to where we get taken advantage of sometimes. But its the golden rule..."Do unto others as you want done unto you" 

AJ-Char- I hope you guys stay safe with the storms....I could NOT handle a storm like that....ughh My biggest fear is a pseunami (sp) which in Missouori isn't happening but when I lived in Cali, I always feared it. haha So I hope you guys stay safe there... :hugs:

SBB- I have no idea how much that is. :haha: I dont understand euro's very well. But so excited for you to have a fresh start in a new home with a new baby! YEAY... so exciting! 

Never- Have a blast tonight hunni! You definitely deserve a nice night. How many days until your stateside? Oh and I know I missed this sense I was gone...but how was your dr appts? Any good news to share? :hugs:

AFM- Well girls, I talked to my dad last night. And he always seems to pull me outta my funks. He's sad of what happened but he made a good point that I had no control over it and it was in God's hands, so why keep batting my brain to make sense of all this? So I am attempting to move forward, but NOT forget. I need to be healthy again mentally and physically for when we try again. My dad always seems to make sense of things when I think life is just horrid. After I got stabbed- I was depressed for like 2 years then one day he said, its done and over with...why are you still sad about it? Kinda suck it up sorta thing in a nicer way. LOL So I just love him. And you girls are so kind to be here for someone you barely know. I kept checking on here daily to see how you all were just couldn't talk I guess. But now im hopen to be back at it again. :hugs:

Alright gotta get ready to head to the salon....its gonna be a long night. Have a good/night everyone!


----------



## kelster823

TnT your dad is a very WISE man....... :hugs: yep it was completely out of our hands...I promise you it WILL get easier... not much but it will :) 



> I admit I have been that way for last couple weeks...but I think only cuz I need to reach out..

and you should of been... you really needed people and I HOPE they were there for you... :hugs: because exactly---- what comes around goes around :winkwink:


----------



## AJThomas

Morning! Well Tomas was a flop, not one drop of rain where i live, maybe other parts of the island got rain but we were dry, so work resumes as normal today. Just a tad disappointed cause i was looking forward to a bit of rain but glad it wasn't anything serious at the same time.

Spark that is just a horrid, horrid story, i agree with Kel, how is it fair that those people just pop babies out so easily? It just makes me so mad! I hope he pulls through, keep us updated.

Hey, i was wondering, how many of us on here have a blackberry? If you blackberry ladies are up for it, we can add each other and talk sometimes in real time, even open a multi chat so we can all chat a bit.


----------



## kelster823

I guess I am not happy you got no rain AJ- if you are :rofl:

nope no blackberry here- sorry just a regular cell phone


----------



## WhisperOfHope

AJThomas said:


> Morning! Well Tomas was a flop, not one drop of rain where i live, maybe other parts of the island got rain but we were dry, so work resumes as normal today. Just a tad disappointed cause i was looking forward to a bit of rain but glad it wasn't anything serious at the same time.
> 
> Spark that is just a horrid, horrid story, i agree with Kel, how is it fair that those people just pop babies out so easily? It just makes me so mad! I hope he pulls through, keep us updated.
> 
> Hey, i was wondering, how many of us on here have a blackberry? If you blackberry ladies are up for it, we can add each other and talk sometimes in real time, even open a multi chat so we can all chat a bit.

im getting one in decmeber for a joint anniversary/ bday/ xmas prez lol


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: kel....


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> :rofl: kel....


:shrug: :shrug: :shrug: :wacko: :wacko: :shrug: :shrug: :shrug:




> Thank god for this site - I genuinely think that although we don't know each other, the support is invaluable

absolutely :hugs: but then again I would probably take one look at you Suz and say-- ewwwww I don't like that girl.. BBBAHHAHAHA 

only kidding :friends: nahh I know we would get along :)

an old friend of mine I met online is from the bible belt in Maryland- we are TWO TOTALLY and I am talking TOTALLY different people and we gotta along just fine....


----------



## SBB

:rofl: kel I'm very hurt :rofl: we'd so get on, especially if we were pissed I think!! :D

TNT you are totally allowed to be 'all about you' there's lots of situations in life where you need to let it out and focus on yourself - there's nothin wrong with that at all!

I'm glad your dad helped... Sometimes it can take someone to look from the outside and give you a different perspective... 
And you got stabbed? How awful :hugs: I hope you're ok about it now... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> especially if we were pissed I think

Ohhhh we would be two squating crows in the corner- pissin about everyone and ranting and raving.. .. weeeeeeeeeeee doggie



> And you got stabbed

JEEPERS how did I miss that comment..............WTH???????????????? stabbed HUH- I gotta go back now and read again

who the F stabbed you? did they get caught? are they in Jail.. if not my arse is coming out to Miz and beat the crap outta them


----------



## xcharx

Kel - hopefully its a sign then :) im fine thanx! I can tell youd be a funny drunk ;) Haha 

Tnt - im glad your feeling a bit better in yourself :) dads are men of little but wise words :) 

aj - glad the storm didnt come!

Well ladies its my friends bday party tonight but I wont get there til 9 coz of stoopid work :( Oh Yea I went to a wake earlier of one of my clients,one of the girls I work with told his wife im pregnant which cheered her up and she said 'ill get knitting straight away' x


----------



## ttcbaby117

AJ - great post I think I will go and check it out also....

Kel - geez it is worth a shot.....maybe you can talk to this guy directly!

TnT - good to see you babe....its ok to still be sad....you had a very traumatic event happen to you! We all understand and feel just a bit of your grief with you...just as we all rejoice when the others get BFP's.....we are all in this together and if I were near you now I would be giving you the biggest hug I could muster! BTW your dad sounds like a very wise man....

sparkle - Oh my gosh....that is so horrible.....I will send out my angels to try and protect this lil one and help him heal!

Char - sorry you and OH are having it rough right now...is he stressed out at work or something?

sbb - woohoo!!!!!! its almost yours!

never - hmmm you temps are a bit screwy this cycle...are you on the maca this month?

Kel - Oh I know....selfishness is one attribute that I will not tolerate in friends.....it is a horrible thing to be selfish...and the selfishness continues...btw feel free to rant...some how it makes me feel better....hahahahahaha

Aj - glad to hear tomas was a flop! I dont think haiti was spared though! Did you at least get to take the day off???

well nothing going on here....been busy trying to get my work done because I will be traveling for 2 weeks....woohoo!!!! Going to Disney world to spoil my nephews....at least my af will be here at teh same time and I am hoping I wont have those af blues b/c I will be distracted by my beautiful nephews! yeah for Friday!


----------



## AJThomas

^Nope, didnt get the day off cause there's been no rain where i am at all! Everybody had to be at work as usual this morning cause even last night there was no rain. I'm really concerned about Haiti though, i was really hoping they would get a break.

I feel cheated :haha: was really hoping for a bit of rain last night and nada!


----------



## dandybrush

so i temped about 20 mins early this morning...and my temp has gone up more :shrug:

its actually the highest its been ever in the last 2 cycles :shrug: hope its not just a oncer...


----------



## dandybrush

tnt OMG you got stabbed?? thats crazy, ouch, so glad you are all good now, that must have been very traumatic :hugs: 

AJ - no blackberry here either...i have a HTC magic

i would like to add you girls on facebook...but no one knows we are TTC...being friends with you wouldnt give it away would it? :shrug:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies :hugs:

Well not only is it bacon sandwich day today, but my DH is also taking me away for the night.
We have been together 8 years yesterday and we like to do some thing to mark the occasion. 

I hope you ladies have a lovely weekend :hugs::hugs: I will check in tomorrow evening to see you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning lindsey, sparkle


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> :wave: morning lindsey, sparkle

morning hun how are you?


----------



## dandybrush

im good, having a very lazy saturday :thumbup: just been at the dog park, now am kinda bored...not sure what to do :shrug: might start a new book :shrug:

my temp went up this morning :shrug: not sure if that means anything but i like it :haha: i have no signs or symptoms that make me think its not just another cycle that will come to an end in a few days :dohh:

oh lindsey...nice temp drop...maybe implantation dip?? :dust: lots of dust for you, fxed


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> im good, having a very lazy saturday :thumbup: just been at the dog park, now am kinda bored...not sure what to do :shrug: might start a new book :shrug:
> 
> my temp went up this morning :shrug: not sure if that means anything but i like it :haha: i have no signs or symptoms that make me think its not just another cycle that will come to an end in a few days :dohh:
> 
> oh lindsey...nice temp drop...maybe implantation dip?? :dust: lots of dust for you, fxed

fingers xd for you hun. nah i think its just low as was an hour earlyer then normal i recon il be seeing the with in 6 days time just dont feel lucky with it this mth


----------



## dandybrush

we are almost same dpo...wouldnt it be nice if we both got our bfps together :hugs: :friends: 

im not feeling too positive of anything good either :dohh: you did bd at good times though :thumbup: i think your in with a shot


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> we are almost same dpo...wouldnt it be nice if we both got our bfps together :hugs: :friends:
> 
> im not feeling too positive of anything good either :dohh: you did bd at good times though :thumbup: i think your in with a shot

thanks hun i guess im just feeling out as could never see myself getting a proper bfp ive only ever had very faint tests that have turned out to be chems


----------



## dandybrush

i've never had a pos hpt...and i dont really expect one ever :dohh: i guess it will be a huge surprise when/if it ever happens


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> i've never had a pos hpt...and i dont really expect one ever :dohh: i guess it will be a huge surprise when/if it ever happens

ur on cloid this cycle andur temps look good so:dust:


----------



## dandybrush

really really hoping, but trying not to get my hopes up...too far to fall when AF arrives :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> really really hoping, but trying not to get my hopes up...too far to fall when AF arrives :dohh:

i know exactly what you mean im normnaly v bloated by now n cant get my jeans done up but just put them on and ive lost weigh:O


----------



## dandybrush

if that was me i'd be very happy to find out i have lost weight :haha: 

but :hugs: to you, my fingers will stay crossed for you till AF shows her nasty face :trouble:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> if that was me i'd be very happy to find out i have lost weight :haha:
> 
> but :hugs: to you, my fingers will stay crossed for you till AF shows her nasty face :trouble:

thanks hun same goes to you:dust: ive got an opticians apt at 9.50 so don't want to go decided after years of just wearing contacts i should prob get my glasses updated these are like 9X too weak lol so gonna go get me a buy one get one free on some nice stylish ones for once


----------



## dandybrush

ok :hugs: lindsey good luck with your eye test...i hope you pass :haha: 

hope your eyes arent deteriorating too quick and, definatley get some stylish glasses, they can make all the difference :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> ok :hugs: lindsey good luck with your eye test...i hope you pass :haha:
> 
> hope your eyes arent deteriorating too quick and, definatley get some stylish glasses, they can make all the difference :thumbup:

my eyes go up n down all time had glasses since i was 3n half hated them so got lenses but been told not to wear them all the time and if i dont wear them im blind as a bat lol


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:

hope your all Well x


----------



## SBB

Morning char :wave: morning girls :wave: hope everyone is ok? Have a lovely weekend everyone... Sparkle enjoy your night away :winkwink: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

yikes, 3 is mega young to get glasses :O

:wave: morning sbb, char

night girls :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lol night dandy! Xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

sparkle, congrats and have a wonderful getaway!!!

dandy - that temp is soooo sexy!!!! Sleep tight Dandy!

sbb - Hope you get some rest this weekend and you dont have to much more moving to do!

Hi ladies!

Afm - oh nothing but the same...waiting for af to show up tomorrow! Brad has the first rugby game of the season this afternoon so I will be going out to that! Other than that I will be packing for my trip! I hope you ladies enjoy a lazy Saturday!


----------



## xcharx

Sbb you was in my dream last night, I had a dream you,me and kel was out somewhere & I started bleeding so you run and got kel and kel jus looked at me and I said 'I know theres nothing we can do' and ended up delivering 3 dead babies :( :( :( I dunno where it came from! Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

omg char that is a horrible dream....you poor thing! Just know it was ony a dream and having vivid dreams around this time in your pg is just another symptom.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies i now have 2 new pairs of glasses woop lol cant pick them up for 2 weeks as prescription is soo high :growlmad: lol 

hope you are all good char that dream sounds horrible but its just a dream :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Yea I know it was jus a dream but it was soo graffic was horrible! 

Lindsey check you wiv your new glasses ;) x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Yea I know it was jus a dream but it was soo graffic was horrible!
> 
> Lindsey check you wiv your new glasses ;) x

:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Char that's awful :( I had a lot of dreams like that..., I think it's just a fear that comes out in your dream... I haven't had so many now I'm further along... 
What did I look like in your dream?! - you've never seen me!! I wonder if you got it right :haha: 

Hey ttc :wave: lol I KEEP looking at your chart, I still haven't learned there's nothing to look at :haha: I hope that damn witch stays away :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Morming- well afternoon for most of you

Char OMG what a HORRID DREAM sweetie.... but just remember it's ONLY a dream I dreamt last week that my mom had died- I woke up with that horrible feeling in my chest as if I had been crying forever- it actually HURT.. I just talked to my mom- she is FINE... 

Suz--- what's up mama

Dandy- nice temp rise---- could be your month- I'll be jealous but very happy for you :) hee hee hee

TTC- I bet you are sooo excited about Disney- I haven't been there since 2004, we went there for our honeymoon- our 1st anniversary and our 10th anniversary- I love it but Jeff can leave it....

ok shower time- we actually slept VERY LATE for us today- woke up at 5:30am to take my temps- went back to sleep til almost 9am...............I NEVER EVER SLEEP til 9am and tonight we set the clocks back 1 hr so I will get an extra hr sleep tomorrow.woo hoooooooo.. I have been soooooooooooooooooo tired lately- most likely cause I am not outside anymore- this is def not my favorite time of the year


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB- hahahaha, well i am not to optimistic after having 2 BFN's but it is due tomorrow.

kel - Oh I am sooooo excited....I actually like Animal Kingdom better than disney....you might be able to convince jeff to go to that one...it really is a bunch of fun! they have the safari that you can go on and there is one roller coaster there that is awesome....I usually dont like roller coasters but this one is tons of fun.


----------



## Leeze

Hello everyone! :hi:

There's a lot to catch up on from not being on here for a couple of days!

Sparkle, that's a really sad and awful story about the young boy being stabbed. I hope he makes a full recovery and finds someone to take care of him who will be able to love him and keep him safe 

TNT - I really relate to what you said about being happy when you hear about BFPs on this forum (especially with those you have got to know a bit) but in real life finding it more difficult. For me, somehow I feel like we're all "in it together" on here and if someone gets a BFP it makes me feel excited - partly for their happiness and also because it makes me feel encouraged and inspired. But then strangely when it happens to people I know through work or through friends etc I feel sad and jealous and it reminds me that I'm not there yet - even though I want to be happy for them. :shrug:

Today I'm in a great mood though. I went to see Flashdance the Musical last night (really cheesy but also great fun) - a mix of 80's nostalgia and some modern street dance. I have to admit, it really lifted my mood! Also today I was at a Fertility Show in London with my OH and we got some great information about local services and treatment - and just generally it felt reassuring to know there's a lot of options out there. I also found an acupuncturist near my work at a specialist fertility clinic and my OH has offered to pay half so I'm planning to book a session there. :thumbup:

Most importantly, it's day 10 so it's :sex: time! Although my OH isn't feeling too well. I'm hoping I'll be able to tempt him through the pain barrier by promising him lots of :sex:

Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone. Hoping to hear about some more possible signs for those in the 2WW!! xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> Celtic sweets...new house move?? you just take it easy
> 
> Can't wait to find out what you are having.. I SAY BOY!!!!!

Your right Team Blue all the way Im on :cloud9: my little boy is so cute I am so in love LOL I just feel so lucky :happydance:

I caved :haha: just had to know and to be honest as soon as the scan started it was all there no missing it very cute( ha Im sure he will love hearing me saying that in years to come) 

I had no preference at all but have to say was leaning more towards a boy either way I would have been happy but Im so excited now 

I am sorry for running now, have to do dinner and inlaws coming over to see pictures and scan. 

I will be back to check up on you all much love to you all :kiss:


----------



## SBB

Congrats Celtic!!! Pics when you get a minute please :D 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Celtic- Kel seems to be right alot! :haha: She always gets them right! So happy for you and your new boy!!! AWWWW any names yet? This was exciting to read...lifted my spirits! Im so happy for you!!! :happydance: :hugs:

Dandy- Looks like your temp is higher than it has ever been. I really REALLY hope this is your chance! ohh I would be so excited! eeeck darn 2ww is making me impatient for you. :haha: 

Leeze- I would definitely agree with you on that! I am ABOVE THE MOON to see any you girls on here get their bfp's but sometimes its harder to be positive and super happy when other people I know just "fall preg." Although, im not mean, I still show them happiness and excitement. Just in my head...I feel sad. LOL 

Kel- Dang 9 is even early for me!! :haha: I didn't sleep well so I was up early this morning but if I get a chance to sleep in... i like to sleep until at least 10. :haha: Ive always been a night owl and never a good am kinda girl. Im goen to PM you cuz I have some ?'s concerns to ask ya...if thats ok. :hugs:

Sparkle- Any news on the little boy? I sure hope he made it through.

Char- I had VERY VIVID dreams when I was preg. Almost to the point where I felt I was awake and it actually happened. So hopefully they will go away. That would freak me out too. Just know its not real hunni. 

AFM- Started back on my maca and EPO. I bought red rasberry tea to help my uterus...im still pushen stuff out (i think) and when we try again.. I want to make sure my uterus is strong again. About the stabbing... I will make this short cuz its a long story really. But I used to be a youth counselor to deliquent youth at a facility and I watched over teenage girls. Well one day there was a huge riot btwn them all and there was only me and another woman working. So the other found out that day her 2nd grandma died in a weeks time and wasn't allowed to leave work (mean bosses) so mentally her mind wasn't in "work" so I went in to break up the riot and my radio was broke and hers wasn't worken. The girl that stabbed me had a shank and she stabbed me on the right side of my head only cm's from my right temple. I passed out and got rushed to hosp and was ok. This was about 6-7 years ago and im okay with it now... but it did take about 2 years to mentally get better. I had PTSD and anxiety really bad. So all is okay and I pressed charges and she got 3 yrs prison but prob only did 15mon. But ya thats my story... hahaha


----------



## SBB

Wow TNT what an awful thing to happen - I can imagine how something like that would affect you so badly. I'm glad you are ok with it now :hugs: 

I hope the concoction of pills gets you nice and ready for that next bfp... And hopefully you will stop bleeding soon :( 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> Wow TNT what an awful thing to happen - I can imagine how something like that would affect you so badly. I'm glad you are ok with it now :hugs:
> 
> I hope the concoction of pills gets you nice and ready for that next bfp... And hopefully you will stop bleeding soon :(
> 
> X x x

Ya it took alot of therapy! haha but got through it...and good old dad got me outta that depressive state too! haha.... 

I sure hope they help. Im just taking the same thing as before but adding metformin to it and not taking estrogen this go around...idk why I was on that really? Thinking about progest cream but not sure yet!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok now im defo swaying lol just:sex: and i am DRENCHED in creamy cm i mean drenched even bens thingy thing was coverd in it NEVER had it so bad maybe its just cos the soy i dunni but my god:shrug:


----------



## SBB

What do you want to use the progesterone cream for? I'm no expert, I know kel uses it and I think welshie knows a bit about it... 

I took estrogen but at a different time to you. Think it was 5 days clomid then 5 days estrogen. 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

thanx tnt :haha: im very impatient also :dohh: but still not too hopeful, not enough :sex: IMO

thanx kel :hugs: i know it must be hard for you :hugs: but nothings for certain, i reckon AF will show in about 6 days :dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

leeze - enjoy a weekend full of bding!!!!

celtic - awwwww that is so wonderful! Congrats hun!

TnT - wow hun, so happy you are ok.....sounds like you had it rough for a time but it seems to have made you stronger! Do you think you have a prog deficiency!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Nice temp again dandy :happydance: 

TNT how are you? Any symptoms? Lots of CM?!?! :rofl: :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

ok ok first things first..........

OMFG EWWWWWWWWWWWWW

ok now that I have that off my chest- I feel better :thumbup:

Celtic- wow so I was right huh???? congrats sweetie

TnT- I will read your PM shortly- we just got home from being out since 1pm- went shopping and then went and saw Due Date- DON'T go see it if you don't have too.... not as funny as we thought it would be kinda boring

Dandy- didn't peek at your chart yet- but will in a minute

Suz--------- :winkwink:

TTC- I actually really like Universal- that is muh fav well next to Magic Kingdom


----------



## SBB

:rofl: kell 

Is due date the one where his wife goes into labour and he has to get home? I thought that looked funny damn it! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> :rofl: kell
> 
> Is due date the one where his wife goes into labour and he has to get home? I thought that looked funny damn it!
> 
> X x x

Yeah with Robert Downey JR.... and the scene you see the guy in the back of the pick up go flying up in the air with his dog....not really that funny- my ass hurt more from sitting then I did laughing....

:rofl:


----------



## SBB

Ah well I probably won't bother then! 

I'm off to sleep I'm sooo tired! Long day today... 

Night night :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

hey gals! well i've lost my crosshairs! i think this cycle might be anovulatory or a lot later than normal cuz my temps are still way low. I think its cause i haven't been sleeping much, so my body is rebelling, now i HAVE to do better cuz its really affecting my ttcing now!

Kel how's the reading going :)

Dandy i'm so excited about your temps! Cant wait to see what the next few days bring.

I think the reason we're so happy for each other's bfps and sour about people in real life is cuz here we know the trials and struggles of each other, in real life it seems people just kiss and get a bfp! It seems so easy for them and so hard for us.


----------



## dandybrush

aj i think you are right, the ease that it is for some pple really gets to me :(

thanx im looking forward to the next week..hope my temps stay up :dohh: 

fair bit of cm today :shrug: dont know what that means :shrug:


----------



## TntArs06

Well as far as the progest goes...I just think with my endo I might not produce enough progest and too much estrogen...which my surgery dr gave estrogen with my clomid but my endo produces alot of estrogen. No extra CM just spotting and light bleeding and cramping to where my pain meds aren't helping really. So idk. LOL

I haven't seen due date and i dont think I will unless I rent it. :haha: We have a 55 inch tv so we barely go to the movies unless its a good action packed movie or twilight series..teehee....

ttc- it did make me stronger and made me realize to cherish the good moments bc they can easily be replaced with super scary depressed moments. I will never work in any kind of facility like that again though....haha learned my lesson the first time.

Well .....off to watch a movie....have a nice night and rest of weekend!! =)


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> aj i think you are right, the ease that it is for some pple really gets to me :(
> 
> thanx im looking forward to the next week..hope my temps stay up :dohh:
> 
> fair bit of cm today :shrug: dont know what that means :shrug:

I had a TON of creamy cm before my bfp!!! More than usual...as i dont really produce cm. so that was different for me. I hope this is a sign!:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning girls i feel absalute pants woke up at 1.30 last night with overwhelming nausea was puking until just before 4 ended up putting a bucket at the end of the bed as every time i lay down i had to be sick again my poor sore boobys kept getting squashed as i leant over my pillows lol woken up now and feeling sick again so can't get back to sleep too acidicy:nope:


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - I dreamed you had long blonde hair,was tall and skinn. Am I right? :) 

kel - what you Ewwing lol god your nuts! Ah man IWanted to see due date coz it looked soo funny :( 

dandy - hope you get your bfp :) is this cycle different to other in any way? 

Tnt - Omg hun :hugs: im glad Youve overcome this bad time, I dont understand how ppl can turn on the ppl who are trying to help them! 

Lindsey - sorry your sicky... Whens the tww over? I want to knowwww lol :) 

celtic - wahoo its a lil boy :) yay!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Sbb - I dreamed you had long blonde hair,was tall and skinn. Am I right? :)
> 
> kel - what you Ewwing lol god your nuts! Ah man IWanted to see due date coz it looked soo funny :(
> 
> dandy - hope you get your bfp :) is this cycle different to other in any way?
> 
> Tnt - Omg hun :hugs: im glad Youve overcome this bad time, I dont understand how ppl can turn on the ppl who are trying to help them!
> 
> Lindsey - sorry your sicky... Whens the tww over? I want to knowwww lol :)
> 
> celtic - wahoo its a lil boy :) yay!

erm 5 or 6 days i think lol but no money to get any tests i still say af will come or it will just be yet another chem my body is good at having them


----------



## xcharx

Aj - I dont really understand crosshairs, but I hope your still in with a chanc for a bfp ;) 

AFM - not alot. My life is boring :( x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Aj - I dont really understand crosshairs, but I hope your still in with a chanc for a bfp ;)
> 
> AFM - not alot. My life is boring :( x

nooo its not ur baking a baba!


----------



## nevertogether

morning ladies!

congrats on the boy celtic! :hugs:

tnt - i leave for the states 17 november. i can't wait! :yipee: hope you are doing ok sweetie. 

dandy - i hope you get that :bfp: honey 

aj - sorry about the CH's, i hope O comes soon for you!

kel - :rofl:


----------



## SBB

xcharx said:


> Sbb - I dreamed you had long blonde hair,was tall and skinn. Am I right? :)

Almost actually! I have long brown hair though and I'm not that skinny at the moment :haha: 

TNT enjoy your movie :D

Never not long to go :happydance: bet you are beyond excited!! 

AJ your chart doesn't look like you've ov'd so I hope it's just around the corner... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Morning

Friging 5:17am and I am UP.............. well yesterday it was 6:17am at this time... that is what ya get for going to bed so dam early...

AJ sorry your CH were taken away- know that all to well....just relax

Char- in one minute :winkwink:

:hi: Never did you go out like you siad you were gonna 

Suz- I see ya on.. how are you.. I meant to say to you yesterday... 33 weeks EVEN.... lordy girl you are in the single digits now for your count down

:hi: to all the other girls who haven't checked in yet

AFM- Think I am gonna go head over my friends house- she just moved back home after living in Pennsylvania for 10 years.......so glad to have her back- I missed her and really never got the chance to see her children...


----------



## SBB

Morning kel! Wow you're up so early! It's 1025 here I'm still in bed I just woke up!! 

Eeek I know only 7 weeks to go! Scary... We move in 3.5 weeks so baby Jesus better stay in for at least that long! 

Have a nice day at your friends house... Tidying for us today - what fun!! 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey every one, thanks so much :happydance:
TNT thanks you so much, that was awful what happened you glad you are ok now though:hugs:

Kel yep so right. have fun today with your friend :flower: might wait and not see due date in the cinema now I was hoping it was funny! 

lindseyanne you poor thing, I hope you feel better soon:hugs: loads of CM is good I had that, FX this is a sticky for you 

AJ hope OV is just playing tricks on you :hugs:

Never thats only round the corner how long will you get to stay at home:happydance::hugs:

sorry to any one I missed I have a lot of catching up to do now! 

SBB here is a picture its 3d
 



Attached Files:







KELLYNIAMH20101105193226963.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SBB

Celtic that's amazing!!! So cute! Wow it's really detailed compared to some I've seen :D 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Celtic that's amazing!!! So cute! Wow it's really detailed compared to some I've seen :D
> 
> X x x

 
I know I was worried she wouldnt get any 3d pictures at this stage, being ony 21 weeks but he is a big boy, most of the measure ments were at 22 weeks 5 days I thought it would be his belly as that were it shows with GD they gett a beer belly, but nope its over all, he has a small head though :thumbup: like my DS who is 4 he had a really petite features as well. 
I think my dates are right though so may be he will just be long !


----------



## Linny

:hi: ladies!!

Wow there's so much to catch up! Ive been away from the computer cos ive had so much to do. trying to get everything bought and finished before xmas, i hate going round the shops when its busy :D I'm sooooooo tired too!! Only 6 weeks of work left for me :happydance:

How are we all? Missed you :hugs: :hugs:

TTC....did you test today? 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all the 2ww-ers :hugs:

Celtic...congrats on the baby boy. Cute pic too :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

CelticNiamh said:


> Hey every one, thanks so much :happydance:
> TNT thanks you so much, that was awful what happened you glad you are ok now though:hugs:
> 
> Kel yep so right. have fun today with your friend :flower: might wait and not see due date in the cinema now I was hoping it was funny!
> 
> lindseyanne you poor thing, I hope you feel better soon:hugs: loads of CM is good I had that, FX this is a sticky for you
> 
> AJ hope OV is just playing tricks on you :hugs:
> 
> Never thats only round the corner how long will you get to stay at home:happydance::hugs:
> 
> sorry to any one I missed I have a lot of catching up to do now!
> 
> SBB here is a picture its 3d

omg he is soooo cute!:cloud9:


----------



## AJThomas

sweet pic Celtic!!

now i've forgotten evrything else i was gonna say :haha: ah well, i think i'd rather an anovulatory cycle than a super late one, for this cycle neway! hope this is a one time thing but it gives me a lil more time to get my body sorted, i was thinking about it and the last time i remember feeling truly rested with no burning eyes or grogginess was before my wedding! that was over two years ago so i really need to take action


----------



## AJThomas

oops, double post


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies I'm at the airport waiting for my flight to florida....so I am on my iPod.... No testing for me but it sure does feel like af is around da corner..... Love love love the pic Celtic..... Will have to catch up later it is hard to type on this thing have a great Sunday!!!!


----------



## SBB

Have a great time ttc! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Gals! Wow- been forever since i've been on to post... Hope you're all doing well. I know we had a bunch of 2WW-ers in here....did I miss any new BFP'S???????????????

Have fun in Orlando TTC- I'm only two hours from here! Hubby and I used to go down there all the time. Not even for the parks but just to "get away" since they have such great resorts for CHEAP....My favorite is EPCOT- I guess because its more adult oriented- and we like to EAT =)

Kel- what's new darling?? :hugs:

Wowzer Never- you get to land stateside?? I bet you are super-stoked!

Celtic- what a sweet baby face! Don't you just wanna squeeze him already??

TnT- How you doing sweetheart? I've been having "days" here and there- for holding up for the most part.

Hi Spark, Linny, SBB, AJ, Char, Dandy and everyone else that i missed:blush:

Nothing new with me- had some ewcm yesterday and today- which I guess is good. I haven't temped consistently this cycle, so I don't really know where I am at in the cycle. Have had some sharp crampy pains ( more than i've had before) so I hope something is working like its supposed to. Getting ready for my 10 day vacay to the west coast. I'm pretty excited, but sad to leave my pup for that long . My sis will be coming by to feed her and check on her, but she's gonna be so lonely throughout the day =(


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

:dohh: bak to work monday for me :cry: 

had an awesome weekend, spent sunday at the beach with my sis a friend and our dogs :thumbup: 




xcharx said:


> dandy - hope you get your bfp :) is this cycle different to other in any way?

um...its shorter :haha: its the first time i've had solid CH's...but :shrug: im not looking for symptoms i think i'll drive myself crazy, i keep getting a bit of cramping, just small and random...:shrug: but i dont know if i normally get that :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

celtic - what a beautiful picture you have captured!

ttc - have fun on your trip honey!

delilah - yes, i'm stoked. 17 nov and i will be with my family! i haven't been home since 24 august of last year so it's been a long time coming. DH flies in on 24 november so we are very excited and happy. hoping we can catch the eggy during our time together, but not EXTREMELY hopeful. just happy to be with him and to be a "normal" family for once. my dog has to stay here though, so i feel you! i'm going to miss him so much! 20 days away from him.. :cry: friends are watching him though so i don't doubt he will be spoiled!


----------



## dandybrush

never :happydance: for your trip bak to the US :happydance:

AJ :hugs: sorry you lost your CH's but your temps are still low, its prob on its way :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls...

Just checken in before I head off to bed. 

Delia- Ya I feel ya on the "days" kinda the same goen here. Good ones and bad ones. So have you already started another cycle? Sense you said you had EWCM? Or are you ovulating and right now and haven't started? I wanna wait until my cycle returns to have a "fresh" start...but im still spotting CD22 now and cramping big time still and passing clots in such STILL. 

Never- so excited for you to be stateside! I happy you get to be your family and husband for the holidays! That always cheers me up when troops can be with their families.

Darn 2ww.... I wanna see some BFP's. I keep thinking each time im online im gonna see it!! :hugs:

AFM- went to a birthday dinner tonight and two of the women were OB nurses and the other two women just had babies...so all they talked about was induction, c-sections, being checked, epidurals, watching over their babies, and cutting teeth..... I mean these are friends of mine and I know they have all this joy...but I was almost at the point of tears because of what happened less than 3 weeks ago. They all knew too what had happened. Amy (bless her heart) kindly interupted and asked me if we were ready to leave cuz she had "homework." I was about to start balling....here they are complaining about the fusses of child bearing, birth, and teeth and thats all I pray for us to go through. Not this sadness. I dont think they knew it bothered me so im not mad at them....IDK if they ever had an MC so they dont know the pain. But usually im talkative and cheery and laughing right along with them but for almost an hour I was silent and playing with the bracelet I got for our angel.....so going to take an anxiety pill and hope I dont have nightmares tonight. I just had to vent.....I just want what they complained about.... is that too much to ask? LOL 

I hope you ladies had a great rest of the weekend though. Hope you have a lovely start to your week. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i really hate that they didn't think of that TNT. any person with sense would know that would have to be a sensitive subject for you. no offense, but that is pretty darn selfish of them! especially it being still very soon after. hopefully the rest of your night goes well and you get some rest. it's morning here, time for work, ugh! i slept horribly!


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - Aww what a luvly pic :) are you going on a mad blue thing buying session now hehe 

Ttc - have a luvly time away :hugs: try not to miss us too much :) & RELAX Girly! 

Tnt - Aww hun, some ppl really dont think! They prob have never had a misscarriage so dont have a clue how your feeling :hugs: 

delila - glad your body is getting back to normal 

never - yay not long now :D im guessing there will be lots of tears when you land in america and then when your hubby lands! You deserve a nice break away


----------



## xcharx

AFM - Well ive got work this am - im doing someone elses work aswell so im prob gna pee off all her clients coz I have no idea what time she starts lol Ohwell. Then ive got stoopid training :( til 4 :( x


----------



## dandybrush

tnt :hugs: so sorry you had to put up with some inconsiderate pple tonight :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies temps quite low this morn think yesterdays was a dud tempo as only 3 hours sleep yesterday lol im not too pos with my temos now


----------



## dandybrush

mmm lindsey, i dont like it either :dohh: your not out till the :witch: shows


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT ahhh hun, I feel for you and know were your coming from, I do think they should have had more sense esp the nurses, hope you slept well and are feeling better today:hugs:

xcharx yes LOL not for a while yet though, I want to wait on till the house move and get christmas over with yet. enjoying the window shopping though:happydance:


----------



## yazzy

Morning Ladies!

Sorry I haven't been on here much but had a manic few days helping my mum out, just seem to be working and walking dogs lol!

I hope you are all well, I haven't had chance to read what you have all been up to but I will catch up this week.

AFM - i'm off for my HSG in a couple hours...not looking forward to it at all but I will have the afternoon at home lazing with my dogs and writing some lesson plans for my last dog training lessons before I finish for Christmas.

OH has his SA on Wednesday so it's all go here!


----------



## SBB

Yazzy good luck with your hsg :hugs: 

TNT how stupid of them to go on and then not even notice you were quiet... Maybe they just didn't think but it's pretty obvious that it would all still be very raw for you... Big :hugs: 

Morning everyone else :wave: 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i keep getting a sharp shooting pain that comes and goes in my womb area and shots into my vagina area then goes and keeps happening this morn really bugging me


----------



## kelster823

OK DAMN IT I just wrote a long arse post that included everyone and it went away-- CRAP-

thinking of you all- I am certainly NOT re-posting that again :rofl:

soo have a great day- I'll be back


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning Gals! Back to the grind this morning....

TnT- I do have to agree with everyone else- that was completely insensitive and inconsiderate on their part. We will get through all this together my dear! After my first m/c- it was MONTHS before I let myself grieve...I think it was because I wasn't ready. I just pray that we get through each day and make it to the next with some sort of sanity.:hugs:

AFM- I think its around ovulation time for me and heading into a new cycle. I feel you on the 22 days bleed- I bled for 4 weeks, remember?? =) Then I checked my temp this AM and it went from 97.04 to 97.91- I don't know what it was yesterday since I didn't take it. ...boo hoo..... I will happily take on the :witch: in two weeks time- That is, if I did ovulate. I guess we will just have to wait and see. 


Have a wonderful day, Ladies!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: Ladies

Haven't had a chance to catch up yet. Been busy :laundry::iron::dishes::shower::hangwashing: 

Hope you are all well :hugs::hugs:

Never, has the persona turned up yet ? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hi ladies!

linny - happy 28 weeks honey. i still remember the day you announced! :hugs:

yazzy - good luck on the HSG sweets!

kel - remember what you sent me in the messeger the other day? i am feeling it. :rofl:

sparkle - not yet girl. hoping it comes soon as i leave on my trip next tuesday. i'm confident it will though! can't wait :)

AFM - temps are still wacko. my CM has turned to sticky. i ran 5 miles today and it dehydrated me so i spent most of today feeling like crap. i slept very horrible last night. fell asleep at 11pm, woke up at 1:30am, fell back asleep at 2:00am, woke up at 3:00am, fell asleep at 3:15am and then had to wake up at 5:00am. that being said, i completely disregarded todays temp. kind of curious as to what tomorrows will be. no matter what i put in for tomorrows it keeps giving me dotted CH's on CD13. not too confident in that. just don't know girls... :shrug: got my sandra reading back and i'm kind of excited. she gave me one a few months back saying i would conceive in november. ordered another one to see if it had changed and it said that i am either pregnant now (not possible, i know) or will conceive in 8 weeks time, but she is drawn to 8 weeks time and a birth in late summer/early fall. so both readings are practically the same...hope that is a good sign!


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - Aww I luv window shopping :) im pretty sure our fellas prefer it too hehe. 

kel - least you bother to take an interest LOL Ahh im cracking up 

Yazzy - good luck with your hsg :hugs: 

delila - are you Ttc or on a break?? 

never - Ooh I pray its within 8 weeks :) my psychic lady said january to me,so mine was early,BUT I started taking maca soo im guessing that she saw it without maca maybe?- :dunno: not long til your home soon :)


----------



## xcharx

AFM - training was boring! I seriously wanted to whack one carer tho. Ive done training with her before and shes a twat! She offered to be a dummy to lay on the bed so two other carers could roll her. Soo one carer rolls her then she went mad saying !be carefull ive got a bad back' WHY OFFER IF YOUVE GOT A BAD BACK ARGH Loool anyways rant over! X


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: char... :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Never- That sounds promising! I sure hope the reading is right. Mine was right but I guess she didn't catch the MC part...even though she said I would have a healthy pregnancy with no issues. So I as much as I wanna do another reading...im not going to. I sure hope yours is right though. Reading about your sleep problems last night made me wanna go to bed...sorry hun you must be exhausted! Get some rest tonight.

Yazzy- Good luck today hunni. And with your DH's SA. Hope everything comes back okay.

Delia- Im curious to see what your temps say tomorrow. That big of a hike maybe you did OV. But I have read that temp can be pretty wacky after a MC. I haven't decided if I want to temp or not :shrug: Did you temp while you were still bleeding? You bled for 4 weeks....ughh im on my way to that. The dr's didn't want to see you? 

AFM- Have a dr appt today....boo I called them bc of the spotting and STILL passing clots and still in alot of pain. So they said something isn't right there so I go in, in about 3 hours. Im sure it might just be nothing and my body might still think im preg or something. But they are most concerned with the clots and cramping still. They said i shouldn't feel anything. HA i would love to feel numb right now. I just want this to end so I can move onto next cycle. We are trying until AF returns naturally. And after my surgery this year it took 55 days for my natural af to return. So who knows how long this will take.... Ya I do feel my friends didn't realize the ache I felt and probably didn't think twice about it really....they are super sweet and probably didn't realize. But it did upset me though. Im ok now with it...you know forgive and forget... :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else! I hope you have a fab week.


----------



## TntArs06

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Char....that seriously cracked me up!!! BUAHAHAHA


----------



## nevertogether

i hope the doctor's appointment goes well honey :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Tnt :hugs: hope your body heals soon :( dont let em fob you off either hun! 

x


----------



## xcharx

Kel I couldnT help it LOL x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

evening ladies hope you are all well? just been to lidls and now just satisfied my need ive had for past few days for nana and custard mmmmmm


----------



## TntArs06

Ya im gonna make sure my dr answers all my questions this time. LOL i even told them I had that endo-biopsy that was supposed to suck everything out...and that dr told me I should only bleed for a few days after that....which was 2 weeks ago. Im also gonna ask about progesterone cream...all natural of course. Just to see what they say. I should ask if they ever did that blood work....hmm


----------



## TntArs06

Never- didn't you take red rasberry leaf pills? I bought the tea but im scared to start that. Heard it was nasty. LOL I couldn't find pills here in town. So i bought an organic tea. I wanna wait till I see dr before drinking it though. Cuz if something is stuck in me I dont wanna drink tea that will tighten and strengthen my uterus up and close everything up in there. LOL


----------



## nevertogether

yeah - probably the best idea to clear with your dr. first, but you knew that! yes, i took the pills. i got them off of amazon.com. that is where i get most of my stuff. they weren't too expensive either :)


----------



## nevertogether

here are the ones i've had: https://www.amazon.com/Red-Raspberr...8PXW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1289238601&sr=8-1


----------



## TntArs06

Thanks Never....thats not bad at all! When I see her I will ask her what she thinks.


----------



## TntArs06

Wheres Dandy? I wanna see her temps today!!! LOL I tested at 9dpo and got a positive...but that was peer pressure...all your faults!!! hahaha JK JK :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :D 

TNT I hope 'the doctors goes ok and they give you some answers... 

I just read and forgot everything :haha: :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone, thanks for all the good lucks with my HSG. Had it at lunchtime today and been chilling on the sofa since. I never want one again it was horrible and hurt alot more than I thought it would. The pain is short lived but like a really really bad stomach cramp ewww. Anyway on a good note the lady doing the scan showed me everything afterwards and said all looked good and the dye flowed through as it should....so now onto OH's SA on Wednesday...think he's abit nervous now.

So I will be off to get my prescription for clomid now ready to start...exciting!!


----------



## nevertogether

so glad that everything went well. HSG is probably my next step as well, so you make me nervous! :blush: but i think i'll be okay :) hope you get your :bfp: soon honey!


----------



## dandybrush

...lindsey im so hopeful for you, you are having such loud symptoms


----------



## dandybrush

well girls i turned my water bed temp down to colder last night not sure if that would affect my temp :shrug: but it didnt go up very high today, i reckon im out :dohh: i wanted a mega high temp again :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

sbb - we'll blame the forgetfulness on your baby brain :haha:

yazzy - :happydance: yay you get to start your clomid, so glad you got some good results

tnt : :hugs: i hope that dr can fix you so you can start to heal :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Glad it went well yazzy! 

Dandy you're not out, plenty of average looking charts result in bfps, and plenty of amazing triphasic charts end in nothing so don't read too much into it, it's not the most important thing... 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i highly agree with sbb. i've had a chart that was all high temps, higher than i ever had, and it resulted in nothing. if you're curious click on my ovulation chart and look at my june 14 chart.


----------



## dandybrush

wow never those temps went mega high!!


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies :flower:

Lindsey - you definitely do sound like you got some pretty strong symptoms going on there!! Fingers crossed for you. 

This is really quick one from me as my OH is due home any minute and we're trying our best to do sperm meets egg plan this month and today is one of our BD days! No positive OPK yet but I'm expecting that tomorrow or Wednesday so not worried about that just yet!!

I'm feeling pretty positive today though as we went to a fertility show at the weekend and it just made me feel more optimistic. We've booked an appointment at a clinic near my work with Zita West - has anyone heard of her - she's written some books and basically claims you can massively increase your chances of conceiving through nutrition, lifestyle and acupuncture. It's quite pricey for a one-off consultation but my OH has agreed to pay half and come with me. So I'm hoping this will help us with some more ideas! I'm also planning to get acupuncture at this centre too as the acupuncturists specialise in fertility. So, generally feeling good today. Ask me a few days in the 2WW and it will probably be a different story!! xx


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - just showing my point that temps aren't always everything! you aren't out until she shows. :hugs:

have a great time at the show leeze!


----------



## dandybrush

definately let me know if the acupuncture works leeze, im interested in that route if the clomid fails me


----------



## dandybrush

yes never i hear you :sulk: but im still gonna stay negative....just because i can :haha:


----------



## Leeze

will let you know how acupuncture goes for sure! I'm hoping it's going to be relaxing but am a bit worried about getting lots of needles stuck in me regularly!!


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: im a needle phobe, but i really think that acupuncture i could handle :shrug: im very curious to see if it would actually work though


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: girls

Just got back from the dr. Im still "technically" preg. My body is holding onto pieces of placenta right now. Have to have an ultrasound tomorrow at 2 to see if there is pieces left in me. :cry: and then redo HCG levels on Friday. She said my body still just wants to be pregnant. =( so I guess we will see what happens. If I have pieces in me still then I will more than likely have a D&C. :cry: So idk what to think right now. She thinks I would be cleared to try again when AF returns but gotta get through this first. She said I had a working cyst that was producing progesterone so no need for the cream. And she said the red rasberry is good to go. So I guess just wait for tomorrow.....I just want this over with so i can sorta move on.


----------



## dandybrush

tnt :hugs: your body wants to be pg as much as you do :hugs: you will get through it and at the end of this terrible nightmare sometime in the not to distant future is a BFP waiting for you :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw Hun :hugs: that's hard... I guess at least by tomorrow you should know what's going on and if you do have to have a d&c then it should be over sooner and you can start to move on... I'm trying to see the positive :shrug: but I know it must be awful for you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Thanks Dandy and SBB

I agree with you guys. If I have to have a D&C then at least I will be cleaned out and KNOW for sure that everything is gone. I see it as positive...its just thinking how much my body held onto this pregnancy then I wish I could've stayed that way. But I know if I have a DC then I know for sure that everything is gone, instead of being preg again and worrying about pieces left in me that could cause another MC. So I see it as good and bad. We were in the same room where we saw the heartbeat...so that was bittersweet at the same time. 

Im so glad I have you guys to talk to. :hugs: Where would I be without you girls! Your ALL so amazing!!! :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: tnt


----------



## SBB

Glad we can help just a little bit... Big :hugs: for tomorrow x x x


----------



## kelster823

hi ya all...

TnT- aww hun.. I am so sorry.... I can tell you a D&C sounds the best for you and it really isn't bad AT ALL.... I was out for about 15 minutes- I had MINOR and I mean MINOR pain when I woke up---- I SPOTTED for about 2 weeks (yes I know just what ya wanna hear) but no clots- no pain-no cramps

ahh crud muffin I forgot what else I read.. I did read just forgot- seems to happen when ya hit forty.... LOL

Yazzy so glad the HSG is over for you- ewww a bit of pain huh... :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Imagine 40 AND baby brain - you'll be hopeless :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Imagine 40 AND baby brain - you'll be hopeless :rofl:
> 
> X x x

I already am muh friend- already am :rofl:

wassssuppppp? 

Never- did ya hear- Wade Phillips FIRED.. bout dang time


----------



## dandybrush

kel :rofl:


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi gals!!!

Char- not really "trying" right now....although we should probably be using protection. I figured I wouldn't get my hopes up anyway since- it took almost 4 months after my first m/c for my period to return. If I did O this week, then hopefully i'll see af in about two weeks which would be nice because I don't want to wait 4 months. We were gonna wait anyway til after the new years to actually start trying...get back on clomid etc....

TnT- When I changed doctors, after they did and u/s and saw nothing, he was pretty sure that I didn't need a d&c and that my body would just bleed out whatever was left. his first hcg was 1100 something and two days later it was down to 334 so he said there was no reason for me to come back unless I started to bleed heavily or if I was having bad pains, which thankfully I had neither. It was just really drawn out. the day before I stopped bleeding, I passed another piece of tissue and a small clot- and that was it....had the brown stuff for a day or two and then it was all gone. I even took another HPT and was finally negative. I go back on nov 22 for my f/u and they will do another u/s just to be sure that my cyst has shrunk.

I think the D&C is your best bet...I do feel like if you're still bleeding...it really is harder to just try to move on because really- you still have that "PREGNANT" feeling, which you can't escape. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - :hugs: we are here for you honey. i'm with the girls. sounds like the best thing right now.

kel - yes, i did hear!


----------



## dandybrush

ok girls im getting antsy...i really am doubtful i'll ever get a bfp...but what do you think if i sneak in a test tomorrow? or should i wait?? will it not show anything

so i had a blood test yesterday and my gyn has confirmed that i did O :thumbup: i have to have another blood test next week :dohh: the fact that we really stuffed up the "sex every second night" rule im very doubtful of anything good happening this cycle :dohh: im trying to keep some hope going, but im just not happy with my temp this morning :cry:


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - how about you see how your temp goes tomorrow and based on that you decide if you should test or not?

AFM i really feel like i have ovulated. my temps are not showing it, but i'm not trusting my thermometer too much as well. i've had the EWCM, nausea, diarrhea, bloatedness, insecureness, EVERYTHING that comes along with my usual ovulation. i even had close to positive opk's when i tested cd9-15. i was only testing once in the morning so i could have easily missed it. i took an opk today and there is a barely even visible line. i guess i'm just going to sit back and wait for AF. i know i have a 14 day lp spot on so i should be able to calculate my ovulation based on when i get AF....sigh :)


----------



## dandybrush

never :hugs: your temps really arent showing anything are they :dohh:

mmm i'll see what my temps do..but i might put off testing till either AF doesnt show or at least next wednesday :shrug: just hope i can hold out that long


----------



## nevertogether

nope - nothing at all...but what can i do... :shrug: no matter how many different ways i have put in my temps it keeps giving me CD13 ovulation, lol... so i'm pretty much just going to wait this one out and see what happens...:shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

:thumbup: good plan never

im haveing a down moment :cry: i really truly think we didnt catch the eggie this cycle :dohh: so we are just gonna have to try harder next time :dohh:


----------



## xcharx

Delila :hugs: hope you get your cycles back soon :) 

Tnt :hugs: hope the d&c ends all the bleeding so you can get back to feeling yourself. 

dandy - did you bed the day before or after you Od? I agree with never - wait to see what 2mras temp is to whether you test or not. Hope its gna be a bfp tho :) and itll surprise you ;) 

:hi: to all the other ladies :kiss:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies x


----------



## xcharx

AFM - me and another carer are going to the Office today coz our manager is taking us for a mug. We asked for alternate weekends off, got told its basically impossible,few months later a new carer starts and bang she gets alternate weekends off! Grr x


----------



## yazzy

Never...don't be worried if you have a HSG, it's all over within minutes. Its probably because I never really get stomach cramps with AF so it was a shock to get one without much warning lol! 

I'm cd13 and have sore bb's...I am so hoping that means i'll ov in about 6/7 days....fingers crossed!


----------



## dandybrush

char, no we bd the day that FF says i did Ov :shrug: and then 3 days prior :shrug: so i dont know

well my nipples are hardely sore now :shrug: wonder if AF is gonna come early :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

fingers crossed for you yazzy :happydance:


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Dandy, and come on PMA for you! Its not over til AF shows! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## dandybrush

im feeling doubtful, i've already told OH that we have to do better at the "every 2nd night" rule next cycle, i want this BFP before xmas!!


----------



## dandybrush

night girls :wave:


----------



## kelster823

Good morning ladies

how is EVERYONE...

:rofl: Never did you see who they replaced with with... yep yep-- cheers cheers to a 1-15 season.... UGH LOL

Nite Dandy- you are NOT out til the UGLY witch sings

Yazzy- EVERYTHING is crossed for you

Delia- vacation is coming and TTC I hope you are enjoying your's

WELSHIE WHERE THE F ARE YOU?????????????? 

:hi: Suz- Linny- Spark- BTW Spark how is that little boy?... TnT, AJ, Char, Celtic 

AFM-------------I am SPOTTING.................YAY Spotting- morning CM check and there was blood.....................ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh what a frigin RELIEF


----------



## SBB

Morning :wave: yeh where the hell is Welshie?! 

:thumbup: for the spotting kell! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

I dunno I sent her a PM and I haven't heard back from her yet.. grrrrrrrrrrrrr and I stalked her butt- last log in was this AM

yeah the weird thing is right now it is only by my cervix and mixed in with my CM.. nothing on the TP yet--- so tomorrow it should be full blown

on with the SOY-- should I do 2-6 or 3-7---- "F" the 5-9 that didn't work :lol:


----------



## SBB

Hmmm I'd go 3-7 probably, and make sure it's a decent dose as smaller doses obviously don't work :dohh: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Hmmm I'd go 3-7 probably, and make sure it's a decent dose as smaller doses obviously don't work :dohh:
> 
> X x x

thanks babe!!!! yep going with 4 pills this time.. my July cycle I took 3!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Good good, will you put your chart back up so it's easier to stalk :lol: 

You don't have to, I have the link but it's easier if it's in your siggy! :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Loool SBB, thats some serious stalking if you have the link!! :haha:

:wave: to all you ladies

my temp is up this morning but i've been so bad at temping this month i have no idea when i ov'ed or if we have a chance, anyway in my mind i'm just working towards next cycle, eating better and stuff, not even thinking about this cycle much.

Still haven't gotten the sleep thing sorted yet!:cry: We're car shopping right now and between that and work i cant get to bed before midnight but as soon as we find a car (hopefully this week) things will be better.


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Good good, will you put your chart back up so it's easier to stalk :lol:
> 
> You don't have to, I have the link but it's easier if it's in your siggy! :shrug:
> 
> X x x

nooooooooooooooooooope---- :rofl:

AJ hmm LOL I knew before I even went in what kinda car I was getting--- NO IFS ANDS OF BUTTS about it... good luck though


----------



## AJThomas

^Its waaaaay different here Kel! Car shopping here can take the whole day and you still might come home empty handed, people here rarely buy new cars, mostly second hand so it takes a bit of shopping to find one in good condition that runs fine and stuff.


----------



## kelster823

ooooooooooooooooooooh I got ya.... :winkwink:


----------



## sparkle05

Afternoon ladies :hugs::hugs:

Sorry ladies I'm going to moan :growlmad::growlmad:

Had another doctors appointment today, not only has the water infection not cleared up but i now have thrush too and quite a bad case. I feel like i need to drag my ass along the floor like dogs do :blush: :cry: My fooey is having a nightmare :blush:. Put this with the fact i cant sleep at night for horrible dreams, trips to the toilet and a very painful pelvis and we have one very miserable sparkle today :cry::cry: 
Baby sparkle keeps cheering me up though she is giving me little nudges and as long as she is OK and nothing is affecting her i should probably snap out of it lol. I think I'm just over tired and niggly today. God help my poor Dh when he comes home. I think it's best i say nothing and smile through my gritted teeth :winkwink:

Hope you ladies are having a better day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw sparkle :hugs: that's no fun... I hope it clears up soon :dohh: 
As you say at least baby sparkle is doing ok :) 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls,

Sparkle- My goodness hun! I hope that clears up soon. Glad its not affecting baby Sparkle though. I hope you feel better soon.

Dandy- I agree with everyone else...your not completely out yet girl. Keeping the PMA for you hun.

Never- Your cycle is usually pretty spot on so for things to be different is very weird. But you do have that appt again soon. I sure hope this is the beginning of a BFP for you hun.

Kel- YEAY for spotting. So glad hun. I hope this new fresh cycle with soy brings on better news for you. I sure do hope so.

AJ- Car shopping always tires me out too. I think its very stressful personally. LOL So hopefully this week you do find something good.

:wave: to everyone else! I sure hope you all are well. 

AFM- Woke up at 130 last night and got very sick. I thought I had the flu but today its not as bad. Just alot of pain and nausea. Its almost worse then my surgery this year...I barely had any pain then. So just hopen things are nearing a finish or have a D&C. I wanna move on to the next cycle so we can get a BFP before our donor leaves for Afgan. So goen to US soon....just trying to relax right now.


----------



## kelster823

aww Spark hun.. I am sorry you feel like Ca Ca--- :hugs: I have to admit I have never had a yeast infection or thrush and I am soooooooooooo lucky....ps. how is that little boy?

TnT- keep us updated on the scan- can't wait for all this to be over for you.. I know how trying of a time it is :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hi kel, I have only ever had thrush twice in my life before getting pregnant this time. This is the 4th month in a row that i have been treated for it grrrr.

No news yet on the little boy. The last we heard he was critical but stable. I'm hoping no news is good news :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

sparkle05 said:


> Hi kel, I have only ever had thrush twice in my life before getting pregnant this time. This is the 4th month in a row that i have been treated for it grrrr.
> 
> No news yet on the little boy. The last we heard he was critical but stable. I'm hoping no news is good news :thumbup:

grrrrr is right bub.... all I can do it imagine you SCOOTING around like a doggie... Oh Spark- you cracked me up when you said that...

well yeah I guess no news is good news... I hope the mom got her A$$ locked up for a LONG time


----------



## nevertogether

sparkle - i hope you feel better soon honey, so sorry to hear about it all.

tnt - i hope this is nearing the end for you so you can get closer to your :bfp: 

AFM still haven't ovulated i don't believe. looks like this is going to throw everything off for my next cycle, so doesn't look like DH and i will have a shot next month. i honestly don't know why i get my hopes up anymore. :nope:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

:hugs: sparkle, sounds like your in quite an uncomfortable annoying predicament :dohh: hope it clears up soon for you

well another low temp for me...i really think AF is on its way :cry: its lower than the 10 dpo temp in my last cycle :cry:


----------



## RNVB

Hello Ladies!!

I have been reading this thread and also about Maca. I have decided to join Maca club. DH and I have not been doing "IT" enough so still TTC.. I live in Canada, so can anyone tell me where I can buy it from - pharmacy or online. I often go to States, so I can buy Maca from there too. Please let me know which brand I should be buying.

Thanks,
Val


----------



## kelster823

RNVB said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> I have been reading this thread and also about Maca. I have decided to join Maca club. DH and I have not been doing "IT" enough so still TTC.. I live in Canada, so can anyone tell me where I can buy it from - pharmacy or online. I often go to States, so I can buy Maca from there too. Please let me know which brand I should be buying.
> 
> Thanks,
> Val


Never- this is a VERY screwy cycle for u.. you stressing out to much so it will fall when u see DH????

STOP STRESSING sweetie
...............

WELCOME VAL---- now that you have decided to JOIN the thread you better stick around.. LOL there is a bit of madness in here- as most of these gals are COO COO in the head... bbahhahaha :rofl: just kidding.. hee hee hee but everyone is here to support and give any info you are looking for

I have stop taking Maca- quite a bit ago, but it may of helped me back in March to get my :bfp: I have bought both these brands

The Vitamin Shop web or Amazon

https://www.examiner.com/images/blog/wysiwyg/image/maca-powder.jpg 


https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/images/catalog/skus/l_no-1505.png


----------



## nevertogether

kel - the stressing thing has nothing to do with it. if that were the case my cycle would screw up every time i get to see DH. for example july & september, both times we had a shot. so don't think that's it.


----------



## kelster823

dangit..... still nothing on the TP..............grrrr how frustrating... she is just taking her sweet frigin time to get here


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> kel - the stressing thing has nothing to do with it. if that were the case my cycle would screw up every time i get to see DH. for example july & september, both times we had a shot. so don't think that's it.

well bubba you have me COMPLETELY stumped because you are CLOCK WORK... and usually it is ME that makes everyone stumped...


----------



## SBB

Dandy I'm not saying you'll get your bfp, but you can't rule it out based on your temps... And don't even bother comparing individual temps to last cycle! Its totally pointless and not relevant! It's the overall pattern you need to look at, not the single temps. I'm not saying your chart is looking good for a bfp, in all honesty it's not - but as I said yesterday, loads of crappy charts result in bfps. Never, ttc, aj and others on this thread have had amazing charts and we've all gone crazy about them, and they turned into nothing :( so please don't rely on it!! 

Welcome val! Am uk so can't help but kel has pointed you in the right direction I hope... 

Never :hugs: I hope your wonky cycle sorts itself and you get to ov when you're with OH... 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone 

TNT - am really feeling for you right now, sounds like a tough time for you :flower:

Sparkle - sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I used to get thrush a lot when I was younger so I really sympathise with you. I hope it clears up soon

Val - I read that with Maca it's best to get the organic type and if you get it in capsules because it doesn't taste great then go for the gelatinised ones as they are easier to digest

On Maca actually, has anyone had a sore stomach after taking it? Last month I increased my dose from 2 to 4 tablets daily and this month I've been taking 5 tablets and keep getting stomach ache. I've also started taking evening primrose oil this cycle so I'm wondering it that might be contributing to it - anyone else had similar experiences? xxx


----------



## kelster823

Leeze I got a bad tummy when I was on the organic powder that is why I stopped taking it


----------



## nevertogether

i also got an upset stomach. when i did, i was taking the max dosage of maca (3,000mg) so i went back down to 1,500mg and stayed on that for a while until i bumped it back up to 3,000mg and then my stomach was fine.


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies! 

ive caught up BUT forgotten everything :( my brains not working! 

hope you are all ok! 

xx


----------



## dandybrush

sbb, you are right, my chart is not looking good for a bfp, better start focusing on the next cycle then :dohh:

im so bumbed :cry: i was really hoping that my first clomid cycle would do the trick :dohh: we have to try harder next time :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

are you still keeping up with your exercise Dandy?

Oh ya! I got some red raspberry tea for the heck of it so i'll be adding that to my routine. Looks like i might actually get some decent sleep tonight!!


----------



## dandybrush

...no i havent exercised for about 3 days :dohh: ill definately go for a walk today :)


----------



## AJThomas

^Oh well you've been doing pretty well if you've kept up with it up till now.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx AJ, i have to try to get more motivated :dohh: im still at about 3kg lost, cant seem to lose anymore :shrug: gotta get tougher on myself

how are you going with your health kick?


----------



## AJThomas

Keeping up with the healthy eating and taking my supplements but the sleep and exercise are kicking my heiny, need to up the water drinking too. The food bit seems to be working already tho but need to get the sleep sorted ASAP then everything else will fall into place.

I'm trying to stick to these "important 5" things from the Natural Fertilityy site Kel posted:

1. Drink 1 quart of water first thing in the morning. You can add squeezed lemon to this if you would like.

2. Drink 1 fertility smoothie every day. The fertility smoothie should contain at least one fertility superfood (maca, spirulina, UltraGreens, royal jelly, etc.)

3. Eat one big green salad per day.

4. Eat one dark leafy vegetable every day. Swiss chard, kale, spinach, etc.

5. Drink one green juice every day. (If you are not able to get a juicer you can replace this step with one serving of UltraGreens or another organic greens supplement everyday.)


----------



## TntArs06

AJ- Wow you are VERY dedicated! I wish I had that motivation. I couldn't do like two of those things. HAHA no way no how! 

Dandy- Remeber that it took me 4 cycles of clomid for me to get a bfp. Once I went up to 100mg we got it. So dont give up just yet hunni. Im sure your BFP is right around the corner.

:wave: Kel, Never, Leeze, SBB :hugs:

AFM- Feeling like crap-ola! Had to have a transvaginal ultrasound today. Usually I always have those but today it hurt alot. I do have tissue still in me and my cervix is closed. So IDK if this means D&C or not?? :shrug: The US tech called my dr but she wasn't in today and will more than likely call me tomorrow morning. Im cramping alot and dizzy and nauseous! Shoot I just realized I have more preg symptoms now then I did! :dohh: 

Well Im off to chill out for the rest of the night! Have a good night/day girls!


----------



## dandybrush

tnt big :hugs: im so sorry you have to go through all of this :hugs: dont forget you have all of us with you in spirit giving you lots of :hugs: when you feel down 

you are right tnt, im sure my BFP will happen when it is supposed to happen :thumbup: i shall try to be more positive

and AJ :sick: i could not do the smoothie or the green juice :sick:


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi gals!!:hi: at the airport as we speak waiting on the last leg of our flight...VACATION HERE I COME!!!

Dandy- if it makes you feel any better, I didn't get my last BFP til 16 DPO


----------



## dandybrush

thanx delilah...but nope doesnt help, i really think i am out.

Hoping for Lindsey to get her BFP soon


----------



## erin7707

so girls, how many of you have actually gotten a BFP from Maca? this is my first cycle taking it, and I'm taking 3 capsules, 525 mg/capsule.. is this enough?


----------



## AJThomas

Oh no! The green juice thing would kill me too :haha: my powdered vitamins are made of all green things so i just add that to my shake and use that as the green juice substitute, it said on the site i could do that, i was so relieved! No. 3 and 4 pretty much go together too so i end up doing 3 things instead of 5. I still suck at the water bit though so i guess i really just do 2 things.


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - is that all you got out of what sbb post? i might be mistaken but i got out a lot more from it then just that AF is coming. but that's just me.


----------



## dandybrush

yeah i gotta do better on the water part too :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

never :dohh: yer thats all i got, i'll have to go bak and read it

Ok i went bak and reread, and basically the temps tell me nothing, :shrug: which i agree with sbb, i also have a lack of any kind of symptoms or anything to make me think that af is not coming :dohh: i had cramping after Ov, thats gone :shrug: my nipples are hardly sore anymore, that normally indicates AF :shrug: so i really do think im out :dohh:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - af symptoms and bfp symptoms are the same,thats why you just never know! Clomid is kicking your body into gear,so if you dont get a bfp this month then jus think 'ive come this far, I know its gna happen soon'. And dont forget, weve all been where you are! 

:hi: morning ladies! Hope your all Well :hugs:

im shattered :( these early mornings are starting to kill me :( x


----------



## dandybrush

yes char, you are right, hopefully my body will be in full swing next cycle and we can catch that little sucker :thumbup:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - I hope soo too :hugs: I know it drives you mad waiting for a bfp! How long have you been trying now?x


----------



## dandybrush

about 7 months :dohh: but i've prob only really badly started wanting it to happen in the last 4 months :shrug: but im so over the wait game :dohh:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - consider yourself lucky, uk docs wont help until after at least a year. After a year my docs advice was 'try taking folic acid', after two years I was offered a 21day blood test, when the result came bck low & I prob didnt O I was told to document everything for the next 3 months - this Is when I got my bfp and taking maca. I use to think to myself 'why is it soo hard for us when everyone else falls pregnant at the drop of a hat'. I never realised how many women do struggle until I started researchi


----------



## dandybrush

char :hugs: so happy you got your BFP :thumbup:

i know i will get my i really like my gyn and hopefully we can catch the next eggie :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morniing dandy ur not out until af shows n ur so lucky ur getting help ive been trying 16 mths now with nothing but chems and all my docs say is come back in 6 mths its stress that my cycles are so dodgy. can not wait to go to germany and see a proper gnye


----------



## dandybrush

:( so sorry this is a hard road for you to lindsey, im really almost positive that you will get your BFP this cycle, its long overdue :hugs: 

and if not i hope you get the help you deserve


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> :( so sorry this is a hard road for you to lindsey, im really almost positive that you will get your BFP this cycle, its long overdue :hugs:
> 
> and if not i hope you get the help you deserve

i have given up even trying to gte help on the nhs can't wait to have a choice of docs in germany


----------



## yazzy

Lindsey - I can't believe your docs etc haven't been more helpful. I'm in the UK and after stopping bcp and not getting AF for 3 months I had loads of blood tests done, by 5 months I had a ultrasound, 6 months they sent me to the FS who then said wait another 4/5 months before having a proper FS appointment as you do have to have a year of trying first. Went to my appointment in Oct and already had my HSG and OH is having is SA today and I have been given a prescription for clomid...I have to say I couldn't ask for more from the NHS in my area. It is a shame they aren't the same all over the country.

Sparkle....sorry to hear you aren't feeling great. Good news baby Sparkle is ok though and putting a smile on your face.

Dandy...although it is really frustrating just think IF AF does come you can use the clomid from the start of your cycle which may work better.

Welshie...wherever you are hope you are ok.

Char....didn't realise you had such a long journey to getting your BFP, well deserved I think!

SBB...hope you are well.

TNT....sorry you are still not feeling great, I hope they sort everything for you asap so you can get on with a new cycle. Just remember to get lots of rest, your body needs it.

Aj...happy car hunting..hope you get a good one.

Hello to anyone i've missed!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

yazzy said:


> Lindsey - I can't believe your docs etc haven't been more helpful. I'm in the UK and after stopping bcp and not getting AF for 3 months I had loads of blood tests done, by 5 months I had a ultrasound, 6 months they sent me to the FS who then said wait another 4/5 months before having a proper FS appointment as you do have to have a year of trying first. Went to my appointment in Oct and already had my HSG and OH is having is SA today and I have been given a prescription for clomid...I have to say I couldn't ask for more from the NHS in my area. It is a shame they aren't the same all over the country.
> 
> Sparkle....sorry to hear you aren't feeling great. Good news baby Sparkle is ok though and putting a smile on your face.
> 
> Dandy...although it is really frustrating just think IF AF does come you can use the clomid from the start of your cycle which may work better.
> 
> Welshie...wherever you are hope you are ok.
> 
> Char....didn't realise you had such a long journey to getting your BFP, well deserved I think!
> 
> SBB...hope you are well.
> 
> TNT....sorry you are still not feeling great, I hope they sort everything for you asap so you can get on with a new cycle. Just remember to get lots of rest, your body needs it.
> 
> Aj...happy car hunting..hope you get a good one.
> 
> Hello to anyone i've missed!!

i was in hoispital in march due to a chem what we thought could of been an eptopic as was in so much pain where the diagnosed a bicornuate uterus what they were ment to put me forward for more tests yet my doc knew nothing about it and still waiting now for it


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just tested witha cheepy pound land test and got a bfn well there is what we think a very very aint line if we hold it in a certain position just gonna wait out af as cant face another chem


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> :wave: girls
> 
> Just got back from the dr. Im still "technically" preg. My body is holding onto pieces of placenta right now. Have to have an ultrasound tomorrow at 2 to see if there is pieces left in me. :cry: and then redo HCG levels on Friday. She said my body still just wants to be pregnant. =( so I guess we will see what happens. If I have pieces in me still then I will more than likely have a D&C. :cry: So idk what to think right now. She thinks I would be cleared to try again when AF returns but gotta get through this first. She said I had a working cyst that was producing progesterone so no need for the cream. And she said the red rasberry is good to go. So I guess just wait for tomorrow.....I just want this over with so i can sorta move on.




RNVB said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> I have been reading this thread and also about Maca. I have decided to join Maca club. DH and I have not been doing "IT" enough so still TTC.. I live in Canada, so can anyone tell me where I can buy it from - pharmacy or online. I often go to States, so I can buy Maca from there too. Please let me know which brand I should be buying.
> 
> Thanks,
> Val

Welcome and stick around this is the best thread ever :flower:



TntArs06 said:


> AJ- Wow you are VERY dedicated! I wish I had that motivation. I couldn't do like two of those things. HAHA no way no how!
> 
> Dandy- Remeber that it took me 4 cycles of clomid for me to get a bfp. Once I went up to 100mg we got it. So dont give up just yet hunni. Im sure your BFP is right around the corner.
> 
> :wave: Kel, Never, Leeze, SBB :hugs:
> 
> AFM- Feeling like crap-ola! Had to have a transvaginal ultrasound today. Usually I always have those but today it hurt alot. I do have tissue still in me and my cervix is closed. So IDK if this means D&C or not?? :shrug: The US tech called my dr but she wasn't in today and will more than likely call me tomorrow morning. Im cramping alot and dizzy and nauseous! Shoot I just realized I have more preg symptoms now then I did! :dohh:
> 
> Well Im off to chill out for the rest of the night! Have a good night/day girls!

AHHH Hun I feel for you that just sucks and feel like giving mother nature a box :growlmad: what the plan do you know, I assumed they checked start drinking that rasberry leaft tea it might help expel what left and I hope they help you so you can move on. I hate limbo land:hugs:

How is every one else doing, I was on the TV on Monday night fightening for Child benefit for children in Ireland I was dreading it but it went well and have had a good response so far. 

I had my hospital appointment yesterday, started insulin last night my fasting level is still a bit high so see what happens tomorrow. feeling tired and have loads of packing to do moving in 3 weeks :dohh: eek!


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey - hope you do get a bfp :hugs: sorry about the chem :( the Nhs is shit, my doc didnt wna know coz im still young (22 in jan) & I can understand why coz obv ive still got alot of time but still doesnt change the heartache ya know! Not long til germany now :) 

Yazzy - glad the doc is helping you :) the hole postcode system is jus dumb! :hugs: 

celtic - Ooh, dont they have child benefits in ireland? 3 weeks, eek! You moving to a bigger house?


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - the journey was hard BUT its made me appreciate all the lil things more! Im proof that ppl can get bfp :) yours will come ;) 

AFM - Well instead of working 5 days a week I will soon be working 6 but with a less work load! Hopefully I wont hafta do any more late shifts :) that would make me a happy bunny hehehehehehe!!

:hi: to all the other lovely ladies yet to grace us with the presence ;) xx


----------



## kelster823

Morning :hi: not to much time to chit chat today- WEDNESDAY.. blah

just wanted to say good morning to you all 

ahhhhhhhhh the dam cramps---- felt nice last nite with the heating pad on though :)


----------



## xcharx

Kel - have fun in the Office hehe. Are we talking O cramps? Hope soo :) :hugs: 
x


----------



## kelster823

xcharx said:


> Kel - have fun in the Office hehe. Are we talking O cramps? Hope soo :) :hugs:
> x

no babe- AF crampies.. she showed yesterday--- thank goodness


----------



## Delilahsown

I had NO symptoms on this last pregnancy. I remember having more symptoms in the 2WW on the cycles that I didn't get pregnant, than when I was actually pregnant.. Same with my first pregnancy- NO symptoms. The only reason why I knew to test was because my period was late.


----------



## xcharx

Kel - I musta missed that post lol. Did you say your gna temp again?? :) 

delilia - hi darling! You ok x


----------



## kelster823

ok so I had a momento to catch up and read :lol:

ok ok ok ya'll wanna start bitching- wait til you have been trying for 18 YEARS-techincally 19 years now.. then come talk to me... :rofl: 

I know each month is difficult to handle when you aren't getting your :bfp: but it will happen... I just HOPE it doesn't take anyone as long as it took me... 

and not to memtion lets be really thankful we CAN try---- I feel horrible for poor Never who doesn't get to try each month like we doooo... :hugs:

Char- I have been taking my temps .. hee hee hee... I just took out my chart link because it was stressing me out to much.. but I thankful to back on the bandwagon again :) :) :) 

ok my lunch is about over.. check back later

BYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## xcharx

Kel - Oh Yea definatley, everybody has a hard journey & noone truly can understand! 
glad your back temping so we can see ;) not that it makes any sense to me Haha 

I really wna see paranormal activity 2 :( anyone seen it?


----------



## kelster823

yep hun each month is a long and stressful journey....:thumbup: :thumbup:

umm but you won't see my chart.. still keepin it down.. hee hee hee.. I will all let you know IF anything happens..... :winkwink:

just stresses me out to much having everyone trying to figure it out for me.... :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:

I didn't even see the first one- but I LOVE ghost shows and stuff.... someone saw it and ruined the ENTIRE movie-- but I won't say anything because I know you wanna see it


----------



## dandybrush

yazzy said:


> Dandy...although it is really frustrating just think IF AF does come you can use the clomid from the start of your cycle which may work better.
> 
> Hello to anyone i've missed!!

yazzy sounds like you have a great doc btw :thumbup:

yeah im not due to see my gyn next wed...but if AF starts on Sat (which i think it will) then technically i should start the clomid on tues? do i start it or do i call the gyn and ask? she wants me to have a blood test next week, prob mon or tues, but if AF is here there wont be any point to that will there?? i should prob call when AF shows...:shrug:



xcharx said:


> Kel - Oh Yea definatley, everybody has a hard journey & noone truly can understand!
> glad your back temping so we can see ;) not that it makes any sense to me Haha
> 
> I really wna see paranormal activity 2 :( anyone seen it?

oh i wanna see it tooooo, the first one scared the jeepers outa me :argh: 

kel :hugs: this really stinks :(


----------



## xcharx

Kel - Omg how dare you not share with us HAHA im joking :) is jeff clued up on all the temping? Does he understand? 

dandy - I saw the first one round my friends,then I asked my bf to ride in my car with me but he refused soo I had to drive home all by my damn self :( :( 2nd one looks soo scary!! X


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: yeah i had to watch it in my house with my sister there, we huddle together on the couch...then i wouldnt let her go till my OH got home :haha: oh and we watched it with all the lights on :haha: just too damn freaky


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :flower:

Lindsay, I can really relate to feeling frustrated with the NHS. I went to my doctor because I'm 38 and had read after 6 months you should get tests. He said normally for our local area it's 18 months before you get referred.

Funny thing is though, I went to a Fertility Show in London on Saturday and there was the Medical Director from my local hospital fertility clinic saying that it's after 12 months that you can get a referral. So, I'm going back to my Doctor to put a bit more pressure on! The Medical Director guy suggested if you want to find out what the local eligibility criteria is for your NHS fertility clinic then if you put your GP's postcode plus "PCT" into Google then this will tell you what your local Primary Care Trust is and then you can go into their website (the local PCT one) and find out where your local fertility clinic is and then email the clinic to find out what their eligibility criteria is. Once you know that then you can be better armed when going to the doctor. 

I found out the criteria for my local place (from the medical director's talk) is

- aged between 22-39
- BMI less than 30
- non-smoker
- with partner for at least a year and living together at least a year
- no living children in current relationship
- been registered with local doctor for at least a year

I hope this is helpful - but also don't give up on this month yet. It's not over unless AF comes!! 

I had an appointment this morning with a fertility specialist at a clinic near my work (Zita West - anyone heard of her - she wrote a book about how to improve your chances of conceiving through changes to lifestyle, nutrition and reducing stress). It was really reassuring - she said 11 months of TTC is quite a short time and the fact that we got a BFP (even though miscarried) is a really good sign. I'm also going to see a nutritionist next week too because she said she thought I could make some positive changes to my diet. Also she said to BD at least 3-4 times a week, exercise regularly, don't eat too late and to try to reduce stress at work. I'm going to start acupuncture next week too. she gave me a really short acupuncture treatment as part of the consultation today because I'm on day 14 and got a positive O today. I definitely feel a lot more positive about things. And I got some very noticeable EWCM today - so when my OH gets home in about 5 mins I'm going to be jumping on him! :happydance:

Sorry for really long message but I thought some of this info might be helpful to others xxx


----------



## xcharx

Lezze - glad you saw Zita & shes given you good tips towards your bfp ;) go jump on him hehe!! 

wahoo its pay day friday :) that means shopping! But not even for me, for xmas :( no idea what to buy ian. Men are hard to buy for! Think I might pay for his car windows to be tinted...Hmm... But then ill want mine done lol! X


----------



## dandybrush

leeze go get your man :winkwink:

well some mild cramps low in my abdomen, sparcely timed today, think AF might show tomorrow or sat :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Lindsey - hope you do get a bfp :hugs: sorry about the chem :( the Nhs is shit, my doc didnt wna know coz im still young (22 in jan) & I can understand why coz obv ive still got alot of time but still doesnt change the heartache ya know! Not long til germany now :)
> 
> Yazzy - glad the doc is helping you :) the hole postcode system is jus dumb! :hugs:
> 
> celtic - Ooh, dont they have child benefits in ireland? 3 weeks, eek! You moving to a bigger house?

we do, it is all we have its a joke here they give you a tax break for a race horse but not for a child. it cost a fortune for doc, education and childcare and they plan on cutting it.

Yep bigger house, did not get much packing done today though :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

Celtic get to packin' but have someone ELSE do it.. :lol:

Crips 3 frigin stores to find my Soy--- finally got it at Wal-mart... grrrr

ok off to chill out.. I am pooped


----------



## TntArs06

Hey Girls,

Well have to have a D&C Friday morning. Boo I know that this is best and what needs to be done. Just brings back all the emotions again. I worry about additional scarring to my uterus and cervix if its not done right. But then if I dont have it and we try again I dont want pieces left in me that can cause another MC. Im usually very strong and this is beginning to break me. I know Amy and I will get through this just gotta be strong. Oh and a few of my clients are pissed that I had to cancel on them. Its like i have to tell them why for them to understand whats going on....ughh sometimes women are so cruel when it comes the their hair. Which i understand but you'd think they would show some compassion. So hopefully I dont lose my clients as well.


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

tnt :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

ok well i broke :dohh: i tested bfn with the cramps i think af might show tomorrow morning


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - you might aswell get a race horse then! Pft how dumb is that! Governments seriously dont have a clue :( 

kel - Haha I woulda given up after 2 stores :) 

Tnt - :hugs: some women have no clue. Sorry its difficult time for you :( 

dandy - do you normally get cramps before af? I had cramps for a week before my bfp! Not trying to get your hopes up,jus giving you some room for thought? 

AFM - work :( its cold and its raining here! 

xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning hope all are well


----------



## xcharx

Morning Lindsey! Im Well, hope you are ;) 

I think ive become addicted to this thread... Any spare mins and im on ere Haha. X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Morning Lindsey! Im Well, hope you are ;)
> 
> I think ive become addicted to this thread... Any spare mins and im on ere Haha. X

im good cramping quite bad atm but oh well onwards n upwards theres always next cycle


----------



## kelster823

:hi:



> kel - Haha I woulda given up after 2 stores

 nope I am gonna get a damn eggie to pop the F out this time.. I ain't fooling around no more

TnT- I am sooo thinking of you :hugs: 

Dandy you are frigin 11 DPO.......come on man...stop with the whining and be positive..:rofl:. until her arse shows you are not out.....


:hi: to all the other sweet gals that haven't checked in yet :hi:

AFM- ahhhhhhhh she is here full force now with a proper flow (started yesterday)--- so guess what I start today??? SOY- CD 2-6
yippie these dam eggies better pop out.. they have been in there frigin long enough


----------



## nevertogether

i come on here to read positive things and actual problems needing answers not to hear about how people are "out" every day when AF hasn't even arrived... ugh.. 

:wave: hi kel!!! :hugs: got some vitamin c. they actually had the right kind at the PX!

happy veteran's day everyone! 
my grampy, may he rest in peace.. master technical sergeannt, marines, 1942-1945 battle of guadacanal (world war II)
 



Attached Files:







149049_1544206811151_1414426638_31501705_3386930_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> i come on here to read positive things and actual problems needing answers not to hear about how people are "out" every day when AF hasn't even arrived... ugh..

sorry


----------



## nevertogether

it's not a sorry kind of thing.. just have some faith. i know you have seen it time and time again and it's hard to tell yourself to be positive, but being negative certainly isn't going to change the situation.


----------



## SBB

I have to say I agree Never! I know I'm not in the same situation anymore but I have been there... I know people feel negative but it's just the same thing every day! 

TNT hun am thinking of you :hugs: I know this must be so hard, try and be strong but do allow yourself to be sad. You can feel sorry for yourself, just don't let it take over. :hugs: Perhaps say to your clients something like 'I'm sorry I have to cancel, I don't want to go into the details but please know I wouldn't do it if it wasn't for something important' I'm sure they'll understand... 

Kell sorry about your horrid AF - but wooodehoooo for Soy!!! :happydance: 

x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

nevertogether said:


> it's not a sorry kind of thing.. just have some faith. i know you have seen it time and time again and it's hard to tell yourself to be positive, but being negative certainly isn't going to change the situation.

i wasnt being negative i said always next cycle what i beleive i will get as my cycles seem to be behaving now and im actualy oving i know what af is coming as the cramps always get worse and im actaly needing my heat pack today what is normal for me but im not being negative as next cycle is mine im just happy i even ovd this cycle after the mamouth 135 days last cycle


----------



## kelster823

> hi kel!!! got some vitamin c. they actually had the right kind at the PX!
> 
> happy veteran's day everyone!
> my grampy, may he rest in peace.. master technical sergeannt, marines, 1942-1945 battle of guadacanal (world war II)

Glad the PX had the Vit C for ya babe :thumbup: :thumbup:

ahh YES HAPPY VETERAN'S DAY... (hubby is home with me today- GREAT)

what a handsome man Never- and you should be ever so proud... :) my Grampy serviced in WWII also (that was the one where we fought Germany right? :lol:) anyhooooo he was a POW up until the day the war was won and my Pop Pop fought too- in fact they both were shot


SUZZZZZZZZZZZZ :hi: missed ya... how ya doing babe? yep Soy Soy- just took muh pills...and it really isn't a BAD AF.... medium but we;ll see as the day goes on since it has been 2 months since the last..


----------



## nevertogether

kel - i admire them so much, thank you to them :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> kel - i admire them so much, thank you to them :hugs:

and THANK YOU for serving our country..... :hugs:

LOL I just said to Jeff well what ya gonna do with your day off today.. he said "well since it is MY day" cause he is a Vet- he is taking Bridget (my doggie) to the Vet for her shots and then Walmart...

Sunday is the big Tail Gate party.... and I guess since Linny hasn't been on- she IS swimming across the big pond with her swimmies :happydance: SWEET... :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Aw Never I missed that pic - how lovely... watching the minute silence on the tv now... 

Kel I'm just packing ready to leave for the party :haha: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

> Kel I'm just packing ready to leave for the party

HOLY... LOL I was just getting ready to say what party you going too... LOL LOL


----------



## nevertogether

you know who i am also most excited to see when i get home. my MOMMY! :yipee: 

have fun today sbb :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

I BET you can't wait sweetheart!!! 

I know I would be soooooooooo excited to see my mom.... 

my mom is my angel and tell her that all the time....I wuv my mommy!!!


----------



## nevertogether

awwwwww :hugs: my DH's mom always complains about she misses him and can't see him, etc, etc and that she wants to see him on r&r. my mom NEVER complains about seeing me, she knows i will make time for her and that i love her very much. and get this - he hasn't seen his mom since APRIL 2010 (yeah, like 7 months ago...) my mom hasn't seen me since august of 2009! i haven't even been home since then... so blah! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Aw never I can't imagine not seeing my mum for that long! How exciting! :happydance: 

Ps I'm not really going to a party - I was joking about going to kells party :haha: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: i want a beer! why do i have to work tomorrow?


----------



## kelster823

> Ps I'm not really going to a party - I was joking about going to kells party

dddduuuuuuhhhh..... Suz has got baby brain today............... :rofl:

ohh Never I cannot wait for you to go HOME... but we will miss you here 

I will have my beer this weekend and PLENTY of it :lol:


----------



## nevertogether

it's girls night tomorrow for me.. BEER here i come!!! not really caring about my chart at this point LOL.. i will try to get on from time to time back home girls :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Kel - you crack me up! Bring on the eggs :) hehe. 

never - thats one handsome grampy Youve got :) id deffo miss my mum aswell! I bet you miss her cooking even more hehe 

sbb - :hi: god your getting closer and closer to 40 weeks :) exciting times!! 

AFM - I think ive hurt my back :( trying to stand one of my clients! Grr! X


----------



## kelster823

> AFM - I think ive hurt my back trying to stand one of my clients! Grr! X

what did I tell you about doing that crap??????????? Char bubba- you have got to stop doing that? let me take a guess you are a lil one too right? 

Lil as I mean you are short and petite???


----------



## xcharx

Kel - Well the things is he can normally stand, so I was surprised when he was heavy LOL im 5'4. He will from now on be hoisted! Im not putting up with straining myself! Ill be alright :) wont happen again!


----------



## SBB

Char seriously PLEASE take it easy :nope: I will tell you off a LOT!!! 

It's so easy to hurt your back, mainly further along. But seriously you risk doing damage at the early stage... Do your work know you are pregnant? They really should so they can make sure you're not doing stuff like that. I know it's a one off and you weren't expecting to have to do it - but that doesn't mean it's any less harmful! 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

you go get her Suz... LOL

see I knew you were petite.. I JUST knew it.. LOL just please be careful....


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - Yea they know I am. From next week im going to be on a really easy work load ;) wahoo!! 

just watched jeremy kyle - makes me soo angry! X


----------



## SBB

Lol I watch jeremy Kyle sometimes... It's usually hideous :haha: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

who is that?

check out this collage i made for my mother in law. it's me, my husband, my sister in law, and my brother in law :)
 



Attached Files:







collageformomp.jpg
File size: 106.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> who is that?
> 
> check out this collage i made for my mother in law. it's me, my husband, my sister in law, and my brother in law :)


LOL I was gonna ask the same thing....

that is REALLY nice babe!!!


----------



## SBB

That's so cool Never - she'll love it!! 

Jeremy Kyle is a t**t talk show host over here - I think he's also invading America so you might be unlucky enough to see him! It's quite a good trashy show to watch but he's vile!! It's all dna tests to show which of 3 blokes might be the father of some slappers baby, or 'my boyfriend shagged my mum, but I still love him' and other such amusing life problems. 

x x x


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: HEY HEY girls! :haha:

Char- You be careful woman!!! Lifting people I think is OVER the 7lbs limit in first tri. I always got yelled at for lifting anything that weighs more than a gallon of milk. :haha: so its your turn!!! :hugs: And your work knows your preggy and they still do this to ya? Sheesh 

Never- I love your collage! Looks great. She will definitely love it. My grandpa and father served (which is ultimately why I did)...but I got booted for the ol gay issue...ughh ticks me off. But I do cherish the veterans, families, and ones serving EVERYDAY. MUCHO :hugs:

Kel- Ohhh YAAAAA hopefully alot of soy and diff days will make that damn eggy kick out. If not I may just take a road trip and kick it out myself. HIYAH!! :haha:

AFM- Sorry about my quirkiness....I get silly when I get anxious! :haha: Plus today is a day of celebrating my ultimate heros....I dont want to be sad today....when there is more suffering around this world today. So off to pre-op appt then work a FULL day. And I mean Im gonna wanna sleep for DAYS after today. So far I have 4 colors with cuts and waxs back to back! haha so Time for some JAVA!! JAVA! JAVA! teehee 

MKAY girls....sorry imma dork. Have a good day and I will check in later!!


----------



## nevertogether

sounds like a mix between maury povich and jerry springer for us kel :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> sounds like a mix between maury povich and jerry springer for us kel :haha:

I was gonna say the same thing! :haha:


----------



## kelster823

:rofl: Never I googled him too.. YEP looks that way LOL

TnT- hun will be thinking of you.... can Amy or someone log in and let us know how you are doing? I have a feeling you will be LOOPY when you get home tomorrow (ask for morphine- I DID :) ) but I bet ya you will not have a lot of pain at all.... I surely didn't and worked the next day- my boss was MAD but I said hey I am sittin on my butt no strain so I am ok....


----------



## kelster823

ok I am GONNA BITCH


AGGGHHHHHH the cramps SUX............:rofl:

ok back to work


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

DELILAH, Enjoy your holiday :hugs::hugs:

TNT, Will be thinking of you tomorrow. If you do loose some clients then that's there loss. You just think of yourself and OH right now and take all the time you need. People just don't get it some times. I remember a lady at work saying to me after my third MC at 9 weeks " oh well its not like it's formed or anything. You can always try again " Grrrrrrr only a lady who had not been through a MC could be so thoughtless :cry:. Sending you and OH lots of love :hugs::hugs::hugs:

CELTIC, Take it easy with the moving. I hope your feeling better :hugs::hugs:

NEVER, Happy veterans day :hugs::hugs::hugs: We attempted our minutes silence today at work. It was quite difficult as all 10 children were under 2:wacko: We ended up giving them all a biscuit :dohh: that kept the noise down lol. How exciting that you will soon be seeing your family :happydance:
I bet you can't wait. Has the persona arrived yet ? I'm getting a little worried. I do have another one here should it not arrive :hugs::hugs::hugs:

KELSTER, Sorry AF is being such a bitch for you :hugs::hugs: Hope she lets up for you soon. :hugs::hugs:

SBB, I have to admit Jeremy kyle is my guilty pleasure on a morning :blush: Me and DH think that there is an estate around here somewhere where they breed people just for the show :rofl: None of them have any teeth, no jobs and they all have speech problems. It always makes me feel better after i watched it :winkwink: shows actually I'm quite normal :rofl:
Are you moved yet ? How is everything going with jesus ? I have started my butterfly nursery. It's a slow process but i will post a picture when i am finished :hugs::hugs:

:hi: to all the other ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM, I am on day 2 of treatment for the trush :growlmad: I have another 4 days to go but am feeling a little better today. I have managed a whole nights sleep :happydance::happydance: and had a good day at work. Sparkle is back lol. 
I have spoken to my boss today and i can leave in 2 weeks time if i like as i have holiday to take so i can have that in December and then start my maternity leave properly in January :happydance::happydance: I will then have another 4 weeks holiday owing to me as our holidays run from jan to jan so i may not need to go back until October next year whoo hoo.

Enjoy your evening ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Spark hun so glad to hear you are no longer wanting to SCOOT across the floor like doggies do.. :rofl:


ehh she is being a bitch but I am just so glad to have her so we can start trying again :)


----------



## sparkle05

:rofl::rofl: Oh believe me Kel i still want to. The difference today is that i know i wont. The other day it was an option i can tell you :rofl::rofl:
My DHs helpful comment was go scratch yourself on the corner of the table :dohh: WTF is that the table that we eat our dinner off of and will that be with my clothes on or without :dohh: Honestly :rofl:

:happydance::happydance: For the new cycle. Come on kels eggies you can do it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

sparkle05 said:


> :rofl::rofl: Oh believe me Kel i still want to. The difference today is that i know i wont. The other day it was an option i can tell you :rofl::rofl:
> My DHs helpful comment was go scratch yourself on the corner of the table :dohh: WTF is that the table that we eat our dinner off of and will that be with my clothes on or without :dohh: Honestly :rofl:
> 
> :happydance::happydance: For the new cycle. Come on kels eggies you can do it :hugs::hugs:

wooo hooo LOL LOL - well yeah that is some kind of comment,,, :rofl:

yep keep talking to my eggies.. LOL


----------



## kelster823

wow so so so quiet in here :( :lol:


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: i'm just watching movies.. been drinking my parsley tea and taking vitamin c. and well, that's about it. i made some spicy carrots earlier. can't wait to try them. am dreading work tomorrow. who thought giving us thursday off and work on friday? boo!


----------



## kelster823

yeah BOO to that..... at least give ya the LONG weekend....

eww I don't like cooked carrots -never did.. BLECK.. LOL


----------



## nevertogether

i don't mind them, but these are spicy jalepeno ones and yummy :D


----------



## kelster823

still YUCKO Never :rofl:

hmmmmmmmmmmm Dandy Doo I see your temps went BACK up again.... told ya you are NOT out til she shows :winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

kel - you're a stalker :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

wow - they are usually down at 12dpo for dandy and they have gone way up! i'm with kel.. told you don't count yourself out until she comes!


----------



## dandybrush

xcharx said:


> dandy - do you normally get cramps before af? I had cramps for a week before my bfp! Not trying to get your hopes up,jus giving you some room for thought?
> 
> xx

i checked my last chart, i had cramps the day before AF arrived...so im wearing a liner to work today just in case :dohh: :blush: 



lindseyanne said:


> xcharx said:
> 
> 
> Morning Lindsey! Im Well, hope you are ;)
> 
> I think ive become addicted to this thread... Any spare mins and im on ere Haha. X
> 
> im good cramping quite bad atm but oh well onwards n upwards theres always next cycleClick to expand...

:hugs: lindsey I know you know your body but with that temp rise i really hope you are wrong :thumbup: 



kelster823 said:


> :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> Dandy you are frigin 11 DPO.......come on man...stop with the whining and be positive..:rofl:. until her arse shows you are not out.....
> 
> 
> :hi: to all the other sweet gals that haven't checked in yet :hi:
> 
> AFM- ahhhhhhhh she is here full force now with a proper flow (started yesterday)--- so guess what I start today??? SOY- CD 2-6
> yippie these dam eggies better pop out.. they have been in there frigin long enough
> 
> :wave: kel hope that soy works for you this cycle :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> I BET you can't wait sweetheart!!!
> 
> I know I would be soooooooooo excited to see my mom....
> 
> my mom is my angel and tell her that all the time....I wuv my mommy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I love my mum too :blush: i couldnt imagine not seeing her every week :blush: we work together, so i see her at work 3 days a week then for dinners and things too :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> :wave: i'm just watching movies.. been drinking my parsley tea and taking vitamin c. and well, that's about it. i made some spicy carrots earlier. can't wait to try them. am dreading work tomorrow. who thought giving us thursday off and work on friday? boo!Click to expand...
> 
> you trying to bring on AF? the tea didnt work for me :dohh: just gave me heaps of CM :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## dandybrush

i know im terrified :argh: im feeling a tad hopeful now :dohh: still though i did break and test yesterday with bfn :shrug: maybe its a oncer temp :shrug:

my lp is normally 12-13 days so ill know tomorrow if it stays up i might be in with a chance...


----------



## nevertogether

yes i am dandy :hugs: i'm doing vitamin c too. if it doesn't work, well at least i tried :shrug: when are you testing again?


----------



## nevertogether

some people don't get positives until later in the cycle, you could be one of them, you never know!


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> kel - you're a stalker :rofl:


ehh gotta stalk somebody who is in the race at the moment.. :rofl:

Dandy and guess who had cramps when they got their :bfp:????

ME...............and they felt JUST LIKE AF cramps- I even had them after I got my BFP..... your uterus is trying to get use the fact that there is something going on, making room, adjusting.... I know it's all new- you are young, never been pregnant--- but seriously until u start spotting or get the real witch bubba you are not out....

have you done an internal check? is your CM REALLY CREAMY AND LOADS of it????


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone! :flower:

You're so chatty on here, I might have to give up my job so that I can keep up with you all!! :haha:

I agree Jeremy Kyle is awful. It's like he pretends to be a counsellor and then just bullies people. I've only watched a couple of shows and decided it wasn't for me. 

Although I do quite like reality shows that are about singing - like Pop Idol/American Idol or X-factor - especially when it's shows near the beginning where some of them are really awful. I think it's because I can't sing so somehow it makes me feel better that people who are equally as bad as me are willing to humiliate themselves on national television. I must have a slight evil streak in me! I think it's even funnier when their friends are on with them, and you see their friends get interviewed and they're all like "Oh, my friends are the best, wait till you hear them". then they go on and it's like cats being strangled. I just don't get it. If they were your real friends they'd tell you not to go on the show and just to keep up your day job!! 

Oh, and I got another positive on the OPK today - so it's another happy evening of BD-ing for us when my OH gets in. :thumbup:

TNT - my thoughts are with you for tomorrow, what a difficult thing to have to go through. But, like you say, it's important you create a clear and fresh environment for next time round xx


----------



## kelster823

> Oh, and I got another positive on the OPK today

SWEEEET!!!!!!!! wishing ya heaps of luck :)


----------



## nevertogether

GOOD LUCK LEEZE! go get him girl!


----------



## nevertogether

sparkle - no persona yet :nope: didn't get to check the mail today though, because of veteran's day, so will let you know tomorrow. i don't fly out until wednesday so i'm hoping it's there by then!


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> kel - you're a stalker :rofl:
> 
> 
> ehh gotta stalk somebody who is in the race at the moment.. :rofl:
> 
> Dandy and guess who had cramps when they got their :bfp:????
> 
> ME...............and they felt JUST LIKE AF cramps- I even had them after I got my BFP..... your uterus is trying to get use the fact that there is something going on, making room, adjusting.... I know it's all new- you are young, never been pregnant--- but seriously until u start spotting or get the real witch bubba you are not out....
> 
> have you done an internal check? is your CM REALLY CREAMY AND LOADS of it????Click to expand...

...no i havent done an internal check :shrug: but there isnt much cm in my pants, i was noticing that this morning, cause normally the cm kinda stops and then i get AF :shrug: the only thing thats stopping me from thinking AF is coming today is the temp :blush:

i might test today, cause im supposed to be drinking tonight, if its BFP i wont drink, if its negative again i will drink

and then if AF dont show tomorrow ill test sunday :shrug: thats when FF tells me to test



Leeze said:


> Hi everyone! :flower:
> 
> You're so chatty on here, I might have to give up my job so that I can keep up with you all!! :haha:
> 
> Oh, and I got another positive on the OPK today - so it's another happy evening of BD-ing for us when my OH gets in. :thumbup:
> 
> TNT - my thoughts are with you for tomorrow, what a difficult thing to have to go through. But, like you say, it's important you create a clear and fresh environment for next time round xx

go get your OH :winkwink: 

yeah sometimes i think i should stop sleeping to keep up with this thread :haha: 

tnt :hugs: our brave friend sleep well tonight, try not to worry (easier said than done i know :hugs:)


----------



## xcharx

Never - thats a luvly pic :) 

sparkle - hope your thrush clears up soon :hugs: I couldnT stop laughing at your hubbys idea 'against the table edge' Haha men! 

kel - you stalker! Haha! 

Lezze - :hi: if you give up your job, you could end up on jeremy kyle... It all starts with being on benefits LOL 

AFM - Well ladies,I rushed my car up to my uncles coz the enginefault light come on,he fiddled around,then we discovered it not the engine light,its the service light but he cant turn it off... Oops Haha x


----------



## dandybrush

i was thinking wouldnt it be awesome if lindsey and I both got our bfp's we'd be due almost exactly the same time!! :haha: that would be so cool


----------



## kelster823

well Dandy try an internal check............. up until Monday I had MUCHO creamy CM- because my progesterone levels were up due to the cream I was taken- but it was wasn't showing in my britches :thumbup:

OH NO Char..............LOL you don't know why it is on?


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - if you get your bfp then your gna kick yourself for doubting us? Haha! I want a public apology! Hehe :) 

Oh god I love you girls, you crack me up :) 

apparently some muslim protestors ruined rememberance day today in london. Im sick of this country being full of hatred! Grr x


----------



## dandybrush

welshie :wave: how are you hun?

never i do hope the parsley and vit c work for you :thumbup: i want you getting a xmas bfp, like i will fxed 

kel, am really really hoping the soy works this cycle for you and you too can aim for a xmas bfp, its really not fair that you have to try so long with it never ending :nope:


----------



## xcharx

Kel - the light comes on every certain amount of miles, my uncle has serviced my car but he cant turn the poxy light off Haha. 

x


----------



## dandybrush

xcharx if i do get a bfp i will apologise public and loudly to everyone :thumbup: :haha: 

kel next time i go to the dunny ill check :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

ohh OK Char,,, don't need ya breaking down somewhere....

Thanks Dandy- but I have said it before... if it in the cards for me- it will happen..


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: your such a strong girlie :hugs: I really hope it does..


----------



## nevertogether

goodnight girls :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

night never :wave:


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> goodnight girls :hugs:


nite honey!!! Talk tomorrow :hugs:

I gotta be Dandy- to old to be stressing over things....


----------



## xcharx

Never - night :hugs: 

dandy - im joking :) Well all be soo happy for ya ;) 

kel - im not gna break down ;) least I hope not! Haha! Dya wna give me your car just to make sure ;) 

right ladies, im pissed off. My friends 16weeks pregnant and her Oh has thrown her out. Feel like ripping his face off! Shes having to stay with my friend tonight... Xx


----------



## kelster823

Ok Linny I see you on..................DAMNIT.. I really thought you were swimming the pond on your way over here for the party........

ahhhhhhhhhhh CRUD :rofl:

Char- NO sorry hun... :lol: I wuv my new car to much :)

oh dam that is soooooooooo not right what a D*CK HEAD


----------



## dandybrush

omg!! what a nasty OH :O is he always mean like this? maybe she is better off without him, harsh words i know :dohh: 

char :hugs: i know you are, but ill do it anyways


----------



## dandybrush

kel - too right, stress isnt good for anyone :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

well so far this morning im not cramping :shrug:


----------



## xcharx

Her partner has thrown her out too many times to remember! Their relationship is a joke, we tried telling her but she loves him too much! 

dandy - no cramps? Hmm... When you gna test next? 

one of the women I work with just had a car accident! I think shes ok, her cars only 2 years old... Not been a good day really xx


----------



## kelster823

well that is such a shame.... Char............. truly it is :( 

Dandy no crampies.... hmmmmmmmmmm - I got nuttin' :lol: I guess test everyday.. :lol:I would and have


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Peeps:wave:

How are you all????

Have I missed anything exciting????

I'm so sorry....I've been a bit awol lately....have just felt the need for a break....and Welshie is giving herself one hu-mong-gus pat on the back....for not temping this cycle...not using the cbfm....not using opks....not taking maca....just chillen....infact I have to think really hard what cd I'm on most of the time:lol: 
Still taking the iron pills, folic acid and vitamin c....oh and I done 120mg soy on cd3-7 this cycle... SO hoping it's gonna be the lucky cycle this month[-o&lt;


----------



## dandybrush

i think i'll test today if AF is still a no show before we go on the boat...course if the boat/drinking trip is cancelled ill hold off testing till sunday :shrug: 

kel :haha: 

char - that sux about that couple, and the poor bub being brought into this relationship :dohh: so glad to hear your other work friend is ok :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

welshie :hugs: so glad you have been taking it easy, i hope this has done the trick for you


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks hun:hugs:

Can't wait for you to test hun:hugs:

I'm hoping to ovulate on or around cd15....but wont know for definate if it happened until I get my cd21 bloods back.


----------



## dandybrush

i have no feelings about testing really :shrug: its strange but falling preg is like a dream that will never come true...i think i'll fall over if/when i ever see 2 lines on a HPT, i was extatic to see the 2 lines on the OPK the last cycle :haha:


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - glad your relaxing :hugs: 

dandy - when I got my bfp I couldnT believe it,its still not real now! I deffo agree, its like a dream that feels like itll never come true :hugs: you will all get your bfp!! :hugs: jus wish it would bloody hurry up for ya!! Also, can someone plz win the lottery so we can all meet up ;) xx


----------



## dandybrush

the lottery :haha: wouldnt that be nice :cloud9:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - deffo be nice :) anyone got a private jet? Own their own airline? Hehe! 

x


----------



## dandybrush

:haha:

ok well i went to the toilet...and no cm, just wet but nothing creamy kel :shrug: also my cervix feels low and softish? i couldnt find the opening as i think i normally can :shrug: but it didnt feel as firm either like the end of my nose as it normally does

maybe AF is on the way, from memory, my cervix felt med/high and softish last cycle before AF hit, its just very low :shrug: dude i have no idea what any of that means :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

Dandy

Stress can play such a major role in your fertility- so don't stress.. I KNOW you want to be PG before Christmas... but you are putting to much on yourself...

I did the same in July and August and well September,,, I wanted to be PG before my 41st birthday and well that crap went out the window,,, if I happen to fall PG this cycle, guess when my due date would be... YEP you guessed it RIGHT around my birthday


----------



## dandybrush

:cry: you are right, im am stressing too much, i was picking on Oh yesterday just so we could fight, but i stopped myself before we got too upset :dohh: 

maybe next cycle i should stop temping? i really dunno if i could give it up, maybe i should just stop giving myself a deadline and follow the dr's orders and just keep trying :shrug: its soo much easier said than done :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

ok i am going to try to destress, im gonna read more, and relax more next cycle, i will continue to temp but we will :sex: every second night and then i will try to forget about wheather or not im pg until my gyn either tells me i am or to test thats my plan :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

Dandy you have got PLENTY of time.. you are YOUNG- and you just started trying what 7months ago???? 

you have a 20% each month- JUST 20% of getting PG.. that is not a high percentage- it seems here everyone is- well that is because it is a baby message board.. :rofl: and it usually takes a healhty couple a year to conceive- remember you were DX with PCOS (grrrr) so it may take a tad longer.... on a good note- your cycles have gotten sooo much shorter and you DEF O'd the last two.... so you are ahead of the game and ahead of me.... I can't even fluckin O... LOL LOL 

it WILL happen- just don't put to much pressure on yourself... kay doo... :hugs:

alrighty I am off to watch FOOTBALL,,,, yep yep that time of year when NFL games are on Thursday nites too now,,, SWEET!!!! 

Talk later


----------



## dandybrush

thanx kel :hugs: you have made me feel a bit better, i will stop pressuring myself and just try to enjoy the ride :thumbup: you girls are the best :hugs:

have a great night kel, hope your team wins :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

hey that is what we are here for :hugs: to keep each other SANE and IN CHECK :thumbup:

my team is not playing tonight- we play on Sunday at 4:15pm... we are gonna get our ASSES handed to us- we SUX this year- the sad thing is my team is from Dallas Texas- ummmmmm a 3 and a half hour plane ride away- but they are playing here Sunday in Jersey- only a 40 minute drive- yet we aren't going and I won't EVER AGAIN

last time we went some ASS poured beer all over my head- because I was a Cowboys fan..he was drunk and started with us the minute we sat down.. umm yeah that guy had a new A-hole ripped for him that afternoon,,,, and it was ALL ME--- the guys I was with didn't even help out- no need too- I had it under control.. :rofl:

OK NOW I am going


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: kel i wouldnt like to get on your bad side :argh: :haha: 

ok well i hope your team doesnt win then :dohh: :haha: 

either way have a good night


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls...

Theres too much to catch up on so I hope everyones ok! 

Kel- I talked to Amy and she said just send her a friend request on FB and add her. She doesn't understand this thread thing. :haha: So anyone can add her if ya'll want to. Just go to my page and you will see her under relationship status and add her from there.

Alright off to relax for a bit. Have the surgery tomorrow at 12 but have to be there at 11. 

Thanks girls for the support and love...I will update when I can. :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Kel - wow! How rude is that, pour beer over a ladies head! Did you kill him? Hehe! I agree with dandy - your one scary lady ;) 

dandy - im glad your going to relax a lil more ;) like you said,easier said then done, but we wil be here to snack ya bum! Hehe 

Tnt - :hugs: thinking of you hun. Good luck xx 

AFM - Well looks like im coming down with a flipping cold! Damn it :( but that means time off work :) wahoo! Ive worked for this company for just over a year and ive never had a full day off sick :) x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Lovelies:hugs:

TNT just popping on real quick to say I'm thinking of you...hope it goes ok...Big love and :hugs: xxx

Hope everyone else is ok...:hugs:

Does anyone know how long TTC is away for...I've just popped by her page....the ticker says 20dpo:shock:....looked at the chart...she's not updated...I was beginning to get super excited:dohh: Hope she's walking round with a huge smile on her face and will give us fab news when she gets back:winkwink:


----------



## kelster823

Morning :hi:

TnT thinking of you today.... I will request Amy if I can get my home puter up and running- it is crapping the bed andd will only stay on for a few minutes before it shuts itself down all by itself... grr gotta take it to the Geek Squad- and my work puter- FB is a RESTRICTED website-- blahhhhhhhhhhhh 

Char you make make me sound like a big beast :lol: I handle my own- LOL I am a tall gal and not small either- and I can stand to loose a few pounds... 

Dandy- umm nope ya wouldn't.. that much I can say- I can make your life miserable- if I don't like you- YOU KNOW IT...... but ya really gotta do something to me to make me like that...............because I am friends with everyone- I am the social butterfly :) I REALLY AM A NICE PERSON :rofl:

Welshie- TTC is gone for 2 weeks- but she had posted she went to the docs and her tests were :bfn: she was just waiting for AF to show up.....

OK.. must get COFFEE 

be back later :)


----------



## kelster823

Where the hell is EVERYONE??????????????


----------



## SBB

I'm here :wave: but I gotta go get ready to go out again and I haven't caught up! Will do later... 

TNT thinking of you Hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

dang busy busy busy bee :lol: talk later


----------



## kelster823

I just got a text from Amy- TnT is fine- surgery went well and she is out 

here's wishing you a SPEEDY recovery sweetie :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> kel - you're a stalker :rofl:
> 
> 
> ehh gotta stalk somebody who is in the race at the moment.. :rofl:
> 
> Dandy and guess who had cramps when they got their :bfp:????
> 
> ME...............and they felt JUST LIKE AF cramps- I even had them after I got my BFP..... your uterus is trying to get use the fact that there is something going on, making room, adjusting.... I know it's all new- you are young, never been pregnant--- but seriously until u start spotting or get the real witch bubba you are not out....
> 
> have you done an internal check? is your CM REALLY CREAMY AND LOADS of it????Click to expand...

I had cramos as well,on all of mine :thumbup:


TNT thinking of you lots :hugs:


Dandy my FX for you :hugs:

doc has upped my insulin on 4 injections a day now, its ok though what ever good for the baby. Im just soooo tired though, finding it hard to stay up till 10 to take bed time injection.


----------



## xcharx

Kel - thanks for letting us know! 
Tnt - hope you recover soon :hugs: thinking of you xx 

celtic - glad its all getting sorted :) 

xx


----------



## kelster823

Oh geesh Celtic.... you just take care of yourself hun :hugs:

Char- NP.. I figured it would be so much easier if TnT's partner just texted me when it was all done... glad she is ok- but I knew she would be-- I just hope she took my advise and got the MORPHINE afterwards.................I was in La La for a good 4 hours after my D&C back last Oct :thumbup: :thumbup:

DAM where is Dandy I am dying to stalk her chart......... oh wait she went on a boat ride today...


----------



## dandybrush

xcharx said:


> Kel - wow! How rude is that, pour beer over a ladies head! Did you kill him? Hehe! I agree with dandy - your one scary lady ;)
> 
> dandy - im glad your going to relax a lil more ;) like you said,easier said then done, but we wil be here to snack ya bum! Hehe
> 
> Tnt - :hugs: thinking of you hun. Good luck xx
> 
> AFM - Well looks like im coming down with a flipping cold! Damn it :( but that means time off work :) wahoo! Ive worked for this company for just over a year and ive never had a full day off sick :) x

:thumbup: that is my goal for the next 2 months, to try every second night as per the dr instructions, then just wait for the blood tests and AF, im not gonna POAny sticks :haha: well at least try that anyways



kelster823 said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> Dandy- umm nope ya wouldn't.. that much I can say- I can make your life miserable- if I don't like you- YOU KNOW IT...... but ya really gotta do something to me to make me like that...............because I am friends with everyone- I am the social butterfly :) I REALLY AM A NICE PERSON :rofl:

i'll believe you are a nice person :friends:



CelticNiamh said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> kel - you're a stalker :rofl:
> 
> 
> ehh gotta stalk somebody who is in the race at the moment.. :rofl:
> 
> Dandy and guess who had cramps when they got their :bfp:????
> 
> ME...............and they felt JUST LIKE AF cramps- I even had them after I got my BFP..... your uterus is trying to get use the fact that there is something going on, making room, adjusting.... I know it's all new- you are young, never been pregnant--- but seriously until u start spotting or get the real witch bubba you are not out....
> 
> have you done an internal check? is your CM REALLY CREAMY AND LOADS of it????Click to expand...
> 
> I had cramos as well,on all of mine :thumbup:
> 
> 
> TNT thinking of you lots :hugs:
> 
> 
> Dandy my FX for you :hugs:
> 
> doc has upped my insulin on 4 injections a day now, its ok though what ever good for the baby. Im just soooo tired though, finding it hard to stay up till 10 to take bed time injection.Click to expand...

cel sorry you are feeling so tired :hugs: at least the dr is on top of what you and your bub need :thumbup: 



kelster823 said:


> DAM where is Dandy I am dying to stalk her chart......... oh wait she went on a boat ride today...

:wave: well i didnt temp this morning :dohh: spent the night out on the boat, had 2 bottles of champers didnt get to bed till midnight :) still no AF might show tomorrow :shrug: 

i did test yesterday before i went drinking and it was BFN so not expecting it to happen this cycle :dohh: there is always next cycle :thumbup: 

my nipples are no longer sore either :shrug: normally AF shows when they stop hurting, so might even be today :shrug: 

i wish i had temped :dohh: if it was low that would help me with knowing when AF is coming :dohh: also if i actually Oved 3 days after FF says i did then im only 10dpo atm and that means AF wont show till prob tuesday :dohh:


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: my beautiful gals! Just checking in ....we've been in San Diego since Tuesday evening and its been hard trying to get used to the time change so our days feel REALLY LONG!! I'm enjoying the heck out of my family though...my nieces are just absolutely adorable! We spent Veterans Day at the Marine Corps Ball ( happy 235th birthday marines!) Seeing all those servicemen including my brother in their uniforms and the ceremony made me EXTRA proud. PICTURES to follow...I didn't bring my camera cord, so can't upload anything til we get back home. 

ANYWAY-
I hope you're all doing well. I haven't really caught up, but I see SOMEONE started their FLOW (kel ) so im HOPEFUL that the soy pops out some eggies!

TnT- Glad your surgery went well- REST UP so you can get back on your feet.:hugs:

NEVER- Happy Vets Day sweetie! Enjoy your trip back home!!

Welshie- RELAXED is the way to go! I am a firm believer in the "it happens when you're not trying" vibe.....
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone else...I know our some of our maca mamas in waiting aren't too far now!


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps:wave:

Delia...:happydance: for good family times:thumbup: Glad you're having a good time babe and look forward to seeing those pics:hugs:
I'm hoping it's gonna work...feeling quite positive about it at the moment. I even took down my ticker and chart link yesterday after I'd spent about 5mins staring blankly at my empty chart:loopy: Had to ask myself what the hell I was doing?!...and then took them down...I know test day is the 30th Nov and that's the only date I need....the rest of the cycle days are just chillen and enjoying:thumbup:

Kel...Thanks for letting us know that TNT is ok babe:friends: How was the footie the other night? Any plans for the weekend?

TNT....:hugs:of the super huge kind...hope you're feeling ok:hugs: 

Celtic...so glad that they are looking after you and your lil man:hugs:

Dandy...Sounds like you had a good time on the boat sweets:thumbup:

SBB...when is the next and final move taking place?? Hope all is well sweetheart:hugs:

Char...That ticker is coming along nicely sweets...cant wait for scan time and pics:winkwink: How's your back now?

:hi: to everyone else that has yet to check in....hope you're all ok and have good weekends planned:hugs: xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies af due today and no sign temp has risen again and i have super sore boobsy near the nips


----------



## WelshRose

:hi:Lindsey...I just replied in the predictions thread:lol: 
Hope this is it for ya sweets:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies af due today and no sign temp has risen again and i have super sore boobsy near the nips

:happydance::happydance: everything is still crossed you gonna test tomorrow?? your signs are sounding so positive :thumbup:

as for mine, the cramps have gone, my nipples no longer hurt, i think af will show up anytime from tonight through to tuesday :dohh: im very doubtful for this cycle:dohh: however i am not gonna let that get me down :thumbup: i had an awesome time on the boat, it was relaxing, i didnt even think about TTC, i think i might need to do a cycle like you welshie, no temping, just the :sex: and then see the gyn at the end and she can tell me if im pg or not...maybe i should do that...:dohh: nah i like to know my temps, im so antsy today cause i didnt get to temp this morning :haha: i reckon the temp woulda dropped though but it would be nice to know :wacko:


----------



## xcharx

:hi: morning ladies :) 

delila - nothing like seeing your family:) hope your having a good time!! 

welshie - my backs ok thanks :) im doing as im told after I got told of lol. Glad your relaxed ;) 

dandy - hope af hurrys up soo you can get back on tryin:) ;) 

Lindsey - Ooh sounding promising ;) when you gna test?? 

AFM - working today :( yuck! Ive got hardly any work next week - not impresed, gna hafta say something' I cant even go xmas shopping coz my pay was soo crap this month :( xx


----------



## dandybrush

me to char :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

:howdy: Morning ladies :hi: 

Delia-- oh hun I am so glad you are having a great time.. :yipee: hee hee hee yep she came- and it hasn't been bad at all :) 

Dandy I am gonna :ignore: the comments about the symptons are gone... some ladies have NO symptons at all... so chill relax enjoy!!! 

Welshie--- I was like :: huh:: footie what the hell is footie,,,, LOL then it dawned on me...we only watched a bit of it.. not my team 

Char hun sorry you have to work--- I hear ya on the XMas shopping though.. I have been working at least an hour and a half extra each day so the pay will be nice

AFM- off to Motor Vechile this AM to get new plates and register my Jeep- the temp plates expire tomorrow- then go to the post office, then come home clean for a bit and then head to Brother and SIL's for a combine birthday party for them
I HAVE A FEELING SHE IS PREGNANT!!!!! andI sure hope she is :) guess I'll find out today-

everyone have a FAB day- talk later


----------



## SBB

Oh my god kell I just remembered you and your sil were in my dream last night! :wacko: I can't remember exactly what it was about but your sil was giving me loads of clothes?! 

Hope she is pregnant! 

Morning everyone else :wave: oh it's actually afternoon! Lol I'll catch up later on, hope everyone has a good weekend x x x


----------



## kelster823

> Oh my god kell I just remembered you and your sil were in my dream last night! I can't remember exactly what it was about but your sil was giving me loads of clothes?!

hee hee hee- how funny!!!


----------



## sparkle05

Hello everyone :hugs::hugs:

Hope you are enjoying your weekend :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have some news on the little boy who was stabbed by his mum last week. He is sitting up and in a stable condition. Fantastic news :happydance: it looks like he will make a full recovery. He will probably have lasting scars not to mention the emotional scars he will have to bear, but he is alive and will get all the help he needs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: great to hear sparkle!


----------



## kelster823

aww thanks Spark on the info on the lil boy... soo good to hear that news :)


----------



## SBB

That's good news sparkle... Poor kid :( 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

happy 34 weeks sbb :happydance:


----------



## Leeze

Just dropping by to say hi :hi: and I hope you're all having a lovely weekend

I read yesterday that with maca you should day one day off the tablets each week, has anyone else heard that? I've had quite a bad stomach ache in the evening for the last couple weeks and I think it's either because I increased the maca or because I started taking evening primrose oil as well as maca. I'm having a day off maca today (first in about 6 weeks) and I'm feeling quite lazy and lethargic. My OH has gone out shopping and normally I'm the first one to be out the door and heading for the shops but I just can't be bothered today! Not sure if it's psychological though

Good to hear that TNT is doing ok, and to hear from Sparkle that the little boy is recovering. I'm hoping this is a case of good news coming in threes (or more) - and I'm expecting one of you to announce a BFP in the next couple of days!!! :happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls,

Sparkle- Im so glad about that little boy. Thats such good news.

Well im feeling okay. My dr said that there was a piece in me that probably wouldn't of come out and would have gotten an infection. Im actually not in too much pain. Im really nauseous though and get kinda dizzy....kinda weak I suppose. But I asked for a sign on if we should do IUI or keep doing in home inseminations and I instantly remembered that if a dr does inseminations then the "father" is NOT responsible if I get the right paperwork signed. I would pretty much be able to avoid courts and such. So im thinking we will do IUI. I have my follow up appt the 29th and probably talk to her more in depth about it then. I just know our time is limited with the donor we want so if he will do his umm "business" in a bathroom or dr office room then its probably a go. Which knowing him...he probably wouldn't care where he does it...guys are so horny sometimes. :haha: 

Anyways, im hardly even spotting...its light LIGHT streaks of pink. So FINALLY going to be able to move on. I just have to take it easy the next few days so I dont mess anything up. LOL

I hope you girls are well. I will check back in later. Have a good day girls! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Thanks never - eek only 6 weeks to go!! Baby Jesus is 1/5th engaged so he's starting to get ready :happydance: 

Leeze I never heard that about maca sorry :shrug: 

Hey TNT, how are you doing? Hope you're ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

We were typing at the same time :dohh: 

Glad it went ok and it sounds like the d&c was def the right thing to do... Take it easy and hopefully now you can move on and get that much deserved bfp :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

Crumbs SBB 6 weeks eek. :happydance::happydance: are you ready ? 

TNT, Glad your not feeling to bad :hugs::hugs::hugs: lots of love :hugs::hugs:

:hi: Kelster, hope there is good news on the way for your SIL :hugs::hugs:

Never, I like the picture. Is it you ? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

sparkle05 said:


> Crumbs SBB 6 weeks eek. :happydance::happydance: are you ready ?

Errrr... NO!!!! :D few things left to get and we don't move into our house for another 3 weeks!! But it will all be ok, we'll manage! 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB and I thought I was doing a lot, 6 weeks left move in 3 and christmas straight after with a baby soon after that whoo hoo I hope you have loads of help packing and that,Im finding it hard we move the 1st of December 

TNT :hugs: glad your doing well :flower:


hugs to every one else :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Kel - bet your a proper pimp in your jeep ;) Aww hope your sil is pregnant :) would be great! 

sbb - wahoo girl 6 weeks left :) Theyll either drag,or fly by :) 

sparkle - glad the lil boy is recovering! I read about it in the sun..a tiny story in the side collum! Yet stoopid stories in big boxes everywhere! 

Tnt - :hugs: glad your not in pain! 

celtic :hi:

never - liking your pic, is that you?? 

x


----------



## xcharx

AFM - my friend went back to her boyfriend... Lets see how long before he kicks her out again! Its actually starting to annoy me that she rings me to pick her up after hes thrown her out! 

ive put the lottery on girls :) wish me luck Hahaha! X

Oh Yea, Wheres aj? Anyone heard from her?x


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: Celtic :hugs:

Wow Sbb that's a lot to be getting on with :wacko: I'm sure it will all be worth it when your in your new house. Awww your first Christmas and first baby in your new home all at the same time :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Right as my DH is on a stag do in Germany i am off to have tea at my mums, watch x factor :blush: and sleep :happydance::happydance::happydance:

See you all tomorrow ladies. Enjoy your evening :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: Char :hugs::hugs:

Right really must go now lol :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Just a quick hello everyone!!!


----------



## nevertogether

:wave:

sbb - wow six weeks, that's so soon! 

sparkle - have a good day sweets!

hi yazzy!

tnt - glad to hear everything is looking up for you honey. i hope you can get another :bfp: very soon! :hugs:

the picture isn't me, it's my husband :) he's a flight medic and the picture was taken yesterday during some of his training.


----------



## xcharx

Never - I luv the pic :) bet your such a lovely couple! 

Yazzy - :hi: how was your time away :hugs:

sparkle - :hi: you nutter lol 

Well off to work for me! Only good thing about working sat night is theres decent music on the radio lol!xx


----------



## dandybrush

hey guys :wave:

sparkle thats great news about the little boy

tnt, glad you are recovering well :hugs:

well im beginning to think that i Oved at 3DPO which means AF is due Mon/Tues, so even though FF is telling me to test...im not gonna :sulk: im just gonna wait, with PMA for a good outcome, I just dont know when :shrug: ....i still have no symptoms....


----------



## nevertogether

i was actually thinking the same thing the other day dandy


----------



## dandybrush

never :shrug: im looking forward to starting my next dose of clomid this week :thumbup: i plan on having lots more :sex: than we did this cycle now :dohh: 

never how long till you see your OH now??


----------



## nevertogether

nine more days :) i fly home in three more days though. i'm stoked!


----------



## kelster823

Hey ladies....just back from my SIL and brother's


Guess what I WAS soooooooooo right... *I am gonna be an aunt again *:) she is only 4 weeks so it is early- but she only told us because of everything the two of us are going thru..............and I cried when she told me and gave her a HUGE HUGIE 

soo ok I gotta hit the hay!!! talk to you guys in the AM


----------



## nevertogether

congrats to her!! didn't sbb have a dream about her being pregnant :shock:


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi: 

never - I hope the next 9 days will fly bye :) Spesh when you get home they will! :hugs: will you still come on ere? 

dandy - Whens your test date?? Im quite excited :) 

kel - Aww Congratz to your sil :D :hugs: 

AFM - soo much for a lay in, Oh woke me up :( 

its my day off so I intend on doing NOTHING :D X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies, 15 dpo officlay one day late temp still up above coverline cramps are still here but they are weird more like i need a wee oh and no sign of af


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey - TEST :D


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Lindsey - TEST :D

nope lol im waiting too scared to see a bfn


----------



## dandybrush

nevertogether said:


> nine more days :) i fly home in three more days though. i'm stoked!

:happydance: yay never, its about time you get to fly home :happydance: and spend some well deserved time with your OH :thumbup: 



xcharx said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> never - I hope the next 9 days will fly bye :) Spesh when you get home they will! :hugs: will you still come on ere?
> 
> dandy - Whens your test date?? Im quite excited :)
> 
> kel - Aww Congratz to your sil :D :hugs:
> 
> AFM - soo much for a lay in, Oh woke me up :(
> 
> its my day off so I intend on doing NOTHING :D X

char, im not gonna test :sulk: i have my 30 day bloods tomorrow, and AF is due tomorrow or Tuesday then i see the gyn on wednesday, i am not testing before then, im gonna see what she says, but i think AF will show before i see her, which is ok cause then i get to try the clomid again and hopefully we will get in enough :sex: OH has the cups but he hasnt had his semen tested yet :dohh: ill have to get him to do that next cycle. just incase he is the problem, which i hope isnt the case



lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies, 15 dpo officlay one day late temp still up above coverline cramps are still here but they are weird more like i need a wee oh and no sign of af

:happydance: its a nice temp lindsey, and the cramps are good :thumbup:

its a pity im not having any symptoms, i think AF will show before my gyn appy :dohh: 



lindseyanne said:


> xcharx said:
> 
> 
> Lindsey - TEST :D
> 
> nope lol im waiting too scared to see a bfnClick to expand...


i agree with char and you should test, but if you are not comfortable to yet, then wait until you are :thumbup:


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey - fair point :( id say give it another week, then test? I got a bfn, went on holiday, tested when I came back! Soo ya never know :) this your best temps?x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Lindsey - fair point :( id say give it another week, then test? I got a bfn, went on holiday, tested when I came back! Soo ya never know :) this your best temps?x

usualy drop around day 12/13 and come on af day 14


----------



## dandybrush

night girls

i had a great day at the beach am sunburned ouch!! and buggered, enjoy the rest of your weekend :thumbup: bak to work for me tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

Morning

not much to say except I am still over the moon I am gonna be an aunt again.. :) :dance: 

kay gots lots to do before the tail gate party which starts at 11:00am..... 

*JUST HOPING LINNY GETS HERE ON TIME*........ :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Kell that's fantastic news about your sil!! :happydance: I pray this one is a sticky healthy little bean for her! 

Enjoy your party :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bfn


----------



## nevertogether

sorry lindsey :hugs: don't give up hope until she shows...

AFM still no ovulation or AF so i can pretty much assume that i'm out of a shot this year. hate the feeling of knowing that my next shot is going to possibly be february but if not that, april of 2011. looks like i'm going to be on this journey for a while.


----------



## SBB

Never perhaps you won't ov at all this cycle :shrug: you might just get no af and go straight into the next cycle... You never know you might still be in with a shot when you see dh, I hope so :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

how does that work sbb?


----------



## sparkle05

Good afternoon ladies :hugs::hugs:

KELSTER, :yipee::yipee: Congratulations to your SIL and family. Awww i love being an auntie, i have 6 nieces and 3 nephews and another one due any day now :wacko: 
Enjoy your tail gate party :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

LINDSEY, Don't give up just yet it's not over until :witch: shows her ugly head. My first pregnancy didn't show up for 16 weeks lol. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

NEVER, :yipee::yipee: Not long to go now. I hope the persona turns up before you go :thumbup: I know your TTC journey is feeling like a long one but we will all be here for you through your journey no matter how long. I am hoping it is just around the corner for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

:hi: Char, Sbb, Dandy, TNT, and all the other ladies who haven't checked in yet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM, I am on my last day of treatment for thrush and am glad to say things are improving :winkwink: My DH has been on a stag do in Germany since Friday and is due back today. I have really missed him. It must be the hormones lol.
Enjoy the day ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

plz may i borrow your eyes ben was looking at the test and saw a line way b4 the 10 min mark now can see it inverted but its very faint and sure we see something on normal too
 



Attached Files:







DSC043361.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 11









DSC04336 (2).jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SBB

Never sometimes with an annovulatory cycle you don't ov, then you don't get AF. So say you had a 28 day cycle with ov on cd14, you'd get nothing and then ov on cd42, 14 days into the next cycle. Does that make sense? There was a girl on here who had no ov then went onto next cycle but got her bfp! 

Sometimes though with an annovulatory you will get AF. 

It's just cos your cycles are usually like clockwork it seems unlikely you'd ov this late :shrug: 

Hey sparkle :wave: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

ohhh so i would ov around the same time as scheduled, but without a period. hmm.. only i can hope for that! please please please. :shrug: nine days until i see DH so i can just hope something happens in my favor.

lindsey - i don't see anything, but i also don't know where i'm looking either. :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Yep that's exactly it! So let's hope for that or a REALLY late ov so you get a shot! I'm sure we don't need to tell you to have lots of :sex: with your dh anyway :haha: 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

lindseyanne said:


> plz may i borrow your eyes ben was looking at the test and saw a line way b4 the 10 min mark now can see it inverted but its very faint and sure we see something on normal too


Hello lindsey, i have had a look but can't see anything. That doesn't mean it's not there as my first test i could see a very very faint line but when i took pictures of it it looked like there was nothing there. Your eyes are probably the best right now. Have you tried holding it up to a window and having a look through the back of it ? Keep us posted and fingers crossed this is the start of a :bfp: for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

sparkle05 said:


> lindseyanne said:
> 
> 
> plz may i borrow your eyes ben was looking at the test and saw a line way b4 the 10 min mark now can see it inverted but its very faint and sure we see something on normal too
> 
> 
> Hello lindsey, i have had a look but can't see anything. That doesn't mean it's not there as my first test i could see a very very faint line but when i took pictures of it it looked like there was nothing there. Your eyes are probably the best right now. Have you tried holding it up to a window and having a look through the back of it ? Keep us posted and fingers crossed this is the start of a :bfp: for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

yeh and we can both see it its the darkest ive ever seen a preg test of my own


----------



## sparkle05

Sounds promising lindsey. I would test again in about 48hrs or so if you can wait that long lol. There should be a slightly stronger line by then :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Linny

Hello lovely ladies :D

How are we all?

I haven't fully caught up as you lot are faaaaaar to chatty :lol:

Kel......hmmm I think I'm gonna have to take a rain check on the party :( My extra pounds are a hindrence I'm afraid and would sink any boat :lol: Have a fab time babe :)

SBB....HOLY CRAP......6 weeks!!! Can't believe how fast its all going now. I keep venturing into the birth stories section then wishing i hadn't :lol:

Spark...hows things with you going? You ready?? Little Little has been so sctive today my ribs are getting sore :D

Never...wahoo not long till you see DH again and get to go home and have family and friends around you. I bet you can't wait hun :hugs: :hugs:

Linds...I can't see anything but like sparkle says I would retest tomorrow or the next day. Apparently the blue dye preggo tests are crap so maybe get a FRER. Good luck hun!

Dandy...Oooh I REALLY hope to come on here in the next couple of days to see a :bfp: from you :hugs:

:hi: char, leeze x x


----------



## dandybrush

temp dip today :thumbup: there is always next time

never :hugs: I really hope something changes for in your favor, so you dont have to wait so long to ttc again :hugs:

lindsey :hugs: your not out yet babe


----------



## dandybrush

Linny said:


> Dandy...Oooh I REALLY hope to come on here in the next couple of days to see a :bfp: from you :hugs:

dont get your hopes up, temp dip today right on 12 DPO when AF is due


----------



## nevertogether

thanks dandy :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Evening girls:hugs:

Kel....that is such fantastic news sweets about your SIL...so made up for her and you...Mrs Auntie-to-be:winkwink:....it rocks! My Lil Nephew hasn't got long left to bake now...so looking forward to meeting him.

Never...:happydance: you'll be on that :plane: before you know it sweets:hugs:

SBB....:hugs: not long now and the final move will be done...then you must relax and rest for Jesus' arrival:hugs:

Sparkle...hi honey...glad the thrush treatment is helping sweets...how are you getting on otherwise? All set? 

Dandy...keep that PMA up...you're not out til the ol hag bag arrives:hugs:

Lindsey....sorry chick, I couldn't see anything either but as a couple of the others have said maybe try again tomorrow or tuesday and perhaps invest in a frer:hugs: Hope the party went well:winkwink:

TNT...Glad you're on the mend sweets and let us know how the chat about IUI goes:hugs:

Linny....:hugs: Bless your poor ribs babe:hugs: I had to chuckle when you said that you've been scarring yourself with the birth stories:hugs:...just remember every birth is sooo different and if it were that bad everyone would be an only child. Call me strange but even under the circumstances the actual birth experience I really enjoyed and it's not something I would worry about next time:hugs: I think the only time I had a birthing wobble was at my second antenatal class where they showed a video of a normal birth...where that camera didn't go was no-one's business:rofl:....much better left to your imagination I feel...it can be what you want it to be then:hugs: Have you still been watching X-Factor? My DH is ecstatic that Aiden got voted out tonight....my Fave is most definately Mr Cardle...followed by Rebecca and One Direction:thumbup:

Hope everyone else is ok and you've all had a good weekend. 

AFM...think ov maybe just around the corner but still not temping or opk-ing so :shrug:...Fingers super tightly crossed:winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

well my back is really sore today from the sunburn :dohh: my bra is just hurting it, cant wait to get home and take the stupid thing off!! :haha:

waiting for AF to show still :dohh: am looking forward to trying again this next cycle, hope the clomid works again and brings on a nice early eggie :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Hey welshie :wave: 

Really one direction?! I didn't really think people like us are their target market! I think they are way too up themselves, 5 mins of fame has gone straight to their heads. Too cocky! I don't really care who wins, I'd never buy anything by any of them but it's great to watch! I like matt the best. Wagner is not funny any more :dohh: and katie needs to go! 

I'm actually ok about the birth, almost looking forward to it, yeh it's gonna hurt, but I know I can handle it. I've only just adopted this attitude - I was scared. But I know I can do it. And I'd like to do it well, and make it a positive experience. I know it may go out of my control and if that happens so be it, but if I can have it my way then great! Can't wait to meet my baby but need him to hold off til we've moved! 

Anyway welshie, hope ov is just around the corner, and your chilled approach is going to prove lucky! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

sbb im terriefied for you :argh: thats the 1 part that i think will suck when i get pg :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Really dandy? Honestly you get used to the idea. And you've got 2 options, being scared, or not! I am a bit scared of course, but honestly it can't be that bad!! Not as bad as when I hit my toe and it exploded :haha: then all I got was a bandaged hurting toe. This time I get a baby after :D 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: ouch on the toe :hugs: i suppose you are right, and i bet the pregnancy is more fun if you are not terrifying yourself with the thought of it either


----------



## SBB

Lol when I did the toe I did actually say as they were bandaging it up 'i swear giving birth won't be as bad as this!' 
X x x


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: 

i had a door slammed on my toe, took my toenail off, i fully screamed/cried for prob 10 mins!! it f****** killed

my other horror story consisted of a surgeon cutting into my underarm with a scalpel without any anaesthetic :dohh: that hurt, i think i cried from shock for the next hour (it was only a tiny hole to get the puss out but i could fully feel him cutting my skin


----------



## SBB

Ew that's horrible!!! 

Toes are the worst thing to injure - nothing seems to hurt as much as toes! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

uhuh, :thumbup: so you'll be right for labor :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Let's hope so!! Hopefully I'll have a good birth story to share that will make you less scared about it! 

I'm off to sleep - night night :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

night sbb :hugs: yes give me a good story :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

hey gals, been super busy and haven't caught up with you all yet but i'm posting so you guys dont worry too much about me :) 

Well today is CD28 but of course no AF yet as OV day was late so i'm just waiting cuz i have no idea when the witch will be here. Something interesting though, my cervix is closed, it has never been this closed since i started checking it, usually there's still a lil space, anyway i have no symptoms, absolutely none, no sore boobs, cramps, nada so no symptom spotting, i kinda like it that way, it keeps me sane. :) catch you guys later.

Thanks for checking up on me xcharx! :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls,

Whats going on? Not much here. Not in too much pain which is nice. A little sore though on the inside. One thing thats weird is I am extremely weak. Dizzy and lightheaded. So I basically just lay around for now. :haha: I have had really stretchy cm with pink streaks in it. IDK if this EWCM or what it is. I guess I expected a ton of blood or brown spotting and NOT Pink-ish CM that stretches. So IDK if this is OV or what...ive never produced ALOT of cm and everytime I go to the bathroom I have it in the TP. So who knows. :haha:

Tomorrow Amy and I are going to Iowa to start the paper work to be legally married (well in Iowa at least). So hopefully this weekend we can have a mini ceremony. Would be nice to have something happy again, sense this last month has been so sad. PLUS our donor agreed to do insemination with the dr. YEAY! :happydance: So I guess we will what happens soon. I really wish I lived in a state where it was legal but I suppose America needs figure it out someday I guess. 

I hope you all are well! Will chit chat later. Think im off to bed now! :hug:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Girls:flower:

:rofl:SBB...You are probably quite right about one direction:lol: I wouldn't buy their stuff but out of what's left they do ok. Definately agree about Wagner and Katie...wouldn't mind adding Cher and Mary to the eviction list as well:rofl:
Do you have any feelings as to when Jesus will arrive...do you think he will be early/late?

AJ...Good to see you hun:hun: and YAY for no stressing...hope the lack of symptomsis a symptom hun:hugs:

Dandy...it feels so funny hearing you talk about sunburn when I have to de-ice my car every morning at the moment:lol: Hope you managed to get the bra off and some aftersun on:hugs: Also obviously hoping that you're still witch free:hugs:

TNT...glad you're not in a lot of pain hun:hugs: I can completely relate to the weak and dizziness...I was exactly the same when I had my last one back in May...it took a good couple of days to clear...hope you'll be feeling a lot better soon:hugs: That's great about starting the paperwork for you and Amy:happydance: 
So when do you think you'll be doing IUI hun? Hope you don't have to wait too long:hugs:

Hey to everyone else...hope you're all ok:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

16 dpo bfn temp still up no sign of af no idea whats going on but just read online that soy aswell as clomid can give u a longer lp so maybe thats whhats ahppend with me:shrug:


----------



## xcharx

:hi: morning ladies!!!

hope your all well.. i did catch up a lil :haha:

Lindsey - Hmm... id give it a few more days then test again?? i dont know anything about soy so i cant comment lol

Aj - glad your ok :thumbup: busy body :haha:

sbb - theres something about toes that make them soo sensitive!! i remeber a few years back there was a company who wanted ppl to come && and have their big toes cut off && put back on (theyd be paid) for medical research, but like everyone said, you wouldnt be able to walk properly LOL

tnt - i think its lovely youll be officailly married :D :hugs:

never - not long now chick!! hope af hurrys up so your in with a chance!! stoopid af :( 

:hi: dandy, Welsh, Kel, :hugs:

afm - got work today, wahoo LOL got belly ache :( UK ladies - i didnt watch x factor last night, i only had to go on facebook to see what was happening, but i DEFFO wont be watching it again, what a f*cking fix :x


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Lindsey:wave:
Have you tested this morning? The chart looks good:thumbup: I hadn't heard that about soy and the LP...mine stayed the same last cycle:shrug:

Morning Char...hope you tum settles:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Morning Lindsey:wave:
> Have you tested this morning? The chart looks good:thumbup: I hadn't heard that about soy and the LP...mine stayed the same last cycle:shrug:

yep another bfn:shrug:


----------



## xcharx

omg its freezing outside!! i have to deice my car :( 

i deffo say test again lindsey!!

thanks welsh :) seems ok now!! stoopid belly :haha:


----------



## WelshRose

Maybe it's just a shy beany:hugs: Are you gonna test tomorrow...or leave it a couple of days? I know FF says that if temps stay up past 18dpo then it's usually a very ood sign of pg:happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

Glad you're ok char:hugs: I know it felt kinda surreal looking out the window this morning and then seconds later reading that poor Dandy has sunburn:dohh::rofl:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Maybe it's just a shy beany:hugs: Are you gonna test tomorrow...or leave it a couple of days? I know FF says that if temps stay up past 18dpo then it's usually a very ood sign of pg:happydance:

3
not sure im gonna wait i think just changed ff to research mode and its put me at 15 dpo:shrug: so never got bding at all around ov


----------



## xcharx

OMFG GIRLS I WON AN XBOX KINECT THROUGH COCA COLA

only thing is it was my mates bottle of coca cola


----------



## WelshRose

Lindsey...is your chart still on the research setting??
If it is it says you :sex: on the day of Ov, -1, -4, -7....You are most definately in with a chance:thumbup::thumbup: On both the cycles that I have had :bfp: -7, -4, and -1 have been common days....hang in there sweetie:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Char that's amazing:happydance: Do either of you want an xbox?...if not maybe stick it on ebay and then split the cash???I bet those things are selling really well with it being so close to christmas:thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Lindsey...is your chart still on the research setting??
> If it is it says you :sex: on the day of Ov, -1, -4, -7....You are most definately in with a chance:thumbup::thumbup: On both the cycles that I have had :bfp: -7, -4, and -1 have been common days....hang in there sweetie:hugs:

 yeh it is,think im gonna try book an apt with the fs in germany im so fed up i feel broken and useless cant even get a pos preg test begining to think i never even had the chemichals sorry for bringing down again


----------



## WelshRose

HUN....YOU ARE NOT OUT....and as I just said if your chart is accurate with when you :sex: You ARE IN WITH A CHANCE!!! C'mon now have a little faith....she hasn't arrived yet:hugs: I would book the appt if you think it will help sweets...maybe give you something positive to focus on but...Welshie is keeping hope for you!:hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> HUN....YOU ARE NOT OUT....and as I just said if your chart is accurate with when you :sex: You ARE IN WITH A CHANCE!!! C'mon now have a little faith....she hasn't arrived yet:hugs: I would book the appt if you think it will help sweets...maybe give you something positive to focus on but...Welshie is keeping hope for you!:hugs:

wouldnt be able to get it ntil jan prob as we go over day aftr my bday n will prob be closed:( my cramps are back but they are so weird knda a feeling of bneeding to go loo not af:shrug: what ever way im stilllate for af she should of been here 14 dpo and isnt, just read in my tcyof that if temps stay up past 18 days then theres another explantaion and thats a cyst:shrug:


----------



## WelshRose

Ok..Hun...we are not going to look for other reasons yet:nope: 
The strange cramps are VERY common in early pg...so it could be a sign:thumbup: The dashing to the loo with the feeling that you've started bleeding also another VERY common symptom....I wouldn't test tomorrow but test again on wednesday morning and maybe in the evening if you can hold your pee for long enough...sometimes the evening can be better for people. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

just called up the fs in germany and made an apointment 18th jan @3.30 seems ages away but at least i will have records of my cycle to show them


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave:



WelshRose said:


> Do you have any feelings as to when Jesus will arrive...do you think he will be early/late?

Well I'm thinking (ok hoping!) he'll be a little early! Maybe 11th or 18th of December... He's getting engaged already and I'm having loads of braxton hicks so you never know. I'll start the long walks, curries and shagging around the 10th :haha: and I'm taking raspberry leaf tea to prepare my uterus! 

It's so cold here too! Lovely blue sky but frickin freezing!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

xcharx said:


> sbb - theres something about toes that make them soo sensitive!! i remeber a few years back there was a company who wanted ppl to come && and have their big toes cut off && put back on (theyd be paid) for medical research, but like everyone said, you wouldnt be able to walk properly LOL

WTF?!?! Who the hell would agree to that?! You'd have to pay me A LOT!! How weird :wacko: 
Take it easy at work - that's an order! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

WelshRose said:


> Morning Girls:flower:
> 
> Dandy...it feels so funny hearing you talk about sunburn when I have to de-ice my car every morning at the moment:lol: Hope you managed to get the bra off and some aftersun on:hugs: Also obviously hoping that you're still witch free:hugs:
> 
> Hey to everyone else...hope you're all ok:hugs:

lol, de - ice :haha: i've never had to do that in my life :dohh: it is bizarro that you're going into winter, when its sooo hot here

my back is so red :dohh: and sore :(

still no af, not holding any hope though, i bet you all my temp will be down again tomorrow, and AF will show tomorrow or wednesday :dohh: am positive to try the clomid again, just wanna get the dryness sorted, so i can enjoy the :sex: better


----------



## dandybrush

WelshRose said:


> Glad you're ok char:hugs: I know it felt kinda surreal looking out the window this morning and then seconds later reading that poor Dandy has sunburn:dohh::rofl:

:rofl: :shipw:


----------



## dandybrush

SBB said:


> Morning girls :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Do you have any feelings as to when Jesus will arrive...do you think he will be early/late?
> 
> Well I'm thinking (ok hoping!) he'll be a little early! Maybe 11th or 18th of December... He's getting engaged already and I'm having loads of braxton hicks so you never know. I'll start the long walks, curries and shagging around the 10th :haha: and I'm taking raspberry leaf tea to prepare my uterus!
> 
> *It's so cold here too! Lovely blue sky but frickin freezing!! *
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

send some of that cold over here :thumbup: its sooo hot already and summer hasnt even arrived yet :dohh: 

have to get OH to put more after sun stuff on my back, its soo sore :(


----------



## dandybrush

char :happydance: on the xbox, must be our lucky day, i just got a call i won second prize in a raffle, so am getting a $50 bunnings voucher :happydance: my OH loves bunnings...so i'll give it to him :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

night girls :wave: have a good day, watch for my lower temp in the am :winkwink:

love yas :kiss:


----------



## SBB

Night dandy :wave: You can happily have a bit of our cold weather! 

Oh yeh char well done on the x box that's amazing!! No doubt they'll sell out and you could make a fortune on eBay :D 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

lindseyanne said:


> plz may i borrow your eyes ben was looking at the test and saw a line way b4 the 10 min mark now can see it inverted but its very faint and sure we see something on normal too

I think I can see a line, try a pink dye one those blue ones are hit and miss, FX something happens for you, :hugs: dont be sorry for feeling down, I can understand that and I hope you dont need to keep that appointment in January :hugs:



nevertogether said:


> ohhh so i would ov around the same time as scheduled, but without a period. hmm.. only i can hope for that! please please please. :shrug: nine days until i see DH so i can just hope something happens in my favor.
> 
> lindsey - i don't see anything, but i also don't know where i'm looking either. :shrug:

Hi Never, thats a weird one aint it, may be AF will just arrive your temps are around what you get for AF now, have a great time at home and with DH :hugs:



SBB said:


> Morning girls :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> WelshRose said:
> 
> 
> Do you have any feelings as to when Jesus will arrive...do you think he will be early/late?
> 
> SBB I have a ebook on acuupressure points to help bring on labour and help cope with contractions I can post the link for you if you like.
> 
> Well I'm thinking (ok hoping!) he'll be a little early! Maybe 11th or 18th of December... He's getting engaged already and I'm having loads of braxton hicks so you never know. I'll start the long walks, curries and shagging around the 10th :haha: and I'm taking raspberry leaf tea to prepare my uterus!
> 
> It's so cold here too! Lovely blue sky but frickin freezing!!
> 
> X x xClick to expand...

SBB I have a ebook on acuupressure points to help bring on labour and help cope with contractions I can post the link for you if you like. 

Cold here as well! here comes the winter again LOL 

Dandy good luck FX for tomorrow temp, whoo hoo on the voucher my DH loved Bunnings as well LOL 

:wave: to every one else


----------



## SBB

Celtic thanks that would be great! 

How are you? We're both moving at the same time - are you getting a firm in to do it? I would highly recommend it. Defo next time that's what I would do, it was hell doing it ourselves! All our stuff is in storage now and we're paying removal people to bring it up the road!

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Celtic thanks that would be great!
> 
> How are you? We're both moving at the same time - are you getting a firm in to do it? I would highly recommend it. Defo next time that's what I would do, it was hell doing it ourselves! All our stuff is in storage now and we're paying removal people to bring it up the road!
> 
> X x x

Here it is, https://www.inducelabornow.com/private/acupressure_for_expecting_moms.pdf 
and check this one out as well, from a Doula https://www.bestdoulas.com/induction.pdf

we are doing it all our self, but have family and friends helping, doesnt the house get so messy when your sorting out stuff, its driving me nuts LOL soon though soon we will be all sorted. :dohh::haha:


----------



## SBB

We had help too and it was still hideous! But I am quite a bit further along so was probably worse and more stressed! Make sure you don't lift anything (I know you already know that :)) and have a little rest when you need it. I just totally underestimated how much stuff we had. We need to have a serious clear out!! 

Thank you for those links I'll save them. I don't want to evict baby Jesus, but if he's ready and I can give him a helping hand then that's great :D 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Dandy...by all means have some of our cold...I'll pack it up and send it over...if you could send some heat back in the suitcase that would be marvellous:winkwink::rofl:
I hope your back cools down soon sweets....and please keep your sun tan cream topped up [-X
I've got everything crossed that those temps stay high hun:hugs:

Lindsey...that's fab about the appointment hun...and as Celtic has already said...I hope you wont need it:hugs:

SBB....I hope your feelings for the 11th or 18th come true hun...what date do you move? Glad you've got the hired help in thou to make life a little easier:hugs:

Celtic...Hope your packing and sorting are going ok to:hugs: Those links were fab!:thumbup: Do you know anyone that has tried it and it has worked??

AFM...In keeping with the chilled cycle I have just booked an indian head massage for tomorrow and a hot stone back, neck and shoulder massage for next tuesday....Welshie WILL Relax...or:trouble::lol:


----------



## CelticNiamh

WelshRose said:


> Dandy...by all means have some of our cold...I'll pack it up and send it over...if you could send some heat back in the suitcase that would be marvellous:winkwink::rofl:
> I hope your back cools down soon sweets....and please keep your sun tan cream topped up [-X
> I've got everything crossed that those temps stay high hun:hugs:
> 
> Lindsey...that's fab about the appointment hun...and as Celtic has already said...I hope you wont need it:hugs:
> 
> SBB....I hope your feelings for the 11th or 18th come true hun...what date do you move? Glad you've got the hired help in thou to make life a little easier:hugs:
> 
> Celtic...Hope your packing and sorting are going ok to:hugs: Those links were fab!:thumbup: Do you know anyone that has tried it and it has worked??
> 
> AFM...In keeping with the chilled cycle I have just booked an indian head massage for tomorrow and a hot stone back, neck and shoulder massage for next tuesday....Welshie WILL Relax...or:trouble::lol:

Ive heard the nipple teaking works seen it on brith programs were it has worked as well. 

I will let you know if any of the other ones work, I will have no choice and will be induced before my due date because of GD, so I am hoping I can get going my self instead. advoid the induction process we shall see :haha:


SBB not lifting any thing, and I expect I will be the walking sleeping by the end of it! I am so looking forward on getting rooms sorted and having more space and storage as its very lacking in this house now. my sister will be a huge help I think and is great at de cluttering I cant believe how mush crap we have gathered up over the last year. when we lived in Australia we lived lightly and it was great! really dont know how we did it.


----------



## WelshRose

I hope they work for you hun when the time comes....have they said when they would induce you? How is the GD...is it undercontrol? How are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Morning....

UGH I am soooooooooooo tired - the party was a success even BETTER since MY BOYS WON .. we beat UP on the Giants- I actually ran down street waving our flag and screaming.. How Bout them Cowboys.. :rofl: my neighbors are Giant fans and well they would of been hootin and hollerin too if they won...

anyhooooooooooooo

I know this is short and sweet- read eveyone's posts I am just to dang tired to comment back... LOL I know i am bad :rofl:

TTYL


----------



## SBB

Do you know how early they'll induce you Celtic? I agree would be much better if you an do it naturally... 

We complete on the 30th, quickly go and paint the house White, then move in on the 3rd. 

Welshie that massage sounds so lovely. I need a massage! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey kell glad it was a success and that you won :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Kel...you crazy chick:lol: glad your team won and that the party was a success:thumbup::hugs:

SBB...you should sneak a little you time hun...treat yourself...it's important especially with all the rushing around you've been doing:hugs: There are some fab mum-to-be treatments out there:hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

WelshRose said:


> I hope they work for you hun when the time comes....have they said when they would induce you? How is the GD...is it undercontrol? How are you feeling?:hugs:

depends, on baby size and he is big already nearly 3 weeks ahead and Im 100% sure of my dates I mean come one :haha: you all know what I mean heheheh
then it will depend on how my blood sugars are. so any time from 37 weeks on I guess! only thing in my favour is my cervix is always open to 2 cm and thin a couple of weeks before I go in to labour so it is easy for them to induce me break my waters and drip and its game on. so hoping a little nuge from me with other ways will get me going. I much refer to go my self this time, if it doesnt work then so be it and as long as I have a healthy bouncy baby in my arms I will be very happy but I will have fun trying LOL 

Sugars are not to bad, I think they will keep increasing my insulin now Im still getting high readings Ive to ring the clinic tomorrow. 

SBB so exciting, we will have little to do with new house, just put our own mark on it with new bedding and curtains etc, prob paint at a latter stage, we have to paint the house we are leaving though a nice neutral colour my DS has left lovely pictures on every wall in the house:dohh::haha:
I agree with Kel get some nice pampering in before baby comes:flower:

kel whoo hoo gald your team won:happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

:lol: of course you know your dates Niamh...it's like really do you guys have no idea how much stress etc when into making sure I knew my dates?!:dohh::rofl:...Doctors huh:lol:

As you say a healthy baby at the end is all that we worry about...and you obviously:hugs: Definately agree with you and SBB a natural approach has got to be better for you in the long run:hugs: 
I think I could do with your sis coming here after hun....I'm going to have a serious sort out one day when Pickle is in school:lol:


----------



## CelticNiamh

WelshRose said:


> :lol: of course you know your dates Niamh...it's like really do you guys have no idea how much stress etc when into making sure I knew my dates?!:dohh::rofl:...Doctors huh:lol:
> 
> As you say a healthy baby at the end is all that we worry about...and you obviously:hugs: Definately agree with you and SBB a natural approach has got to be better for you in the long run:hugs:
> I think I could do with your sis coming here after hun....I'm going to have a serious sort out one day when Pickle is in school:lol:


I will let her know :haha: I swear I can not believe how many odd socks I have! all the boys though! :dohh: think its time I stopped putting them in the bag and throw them out :haha:


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:


----------



## yazzy

Ok will be going back and reading all the pages I missed (about 10) so not being rude and ignoring anyone...just wanted to come and say hi! I'm enjoying a lazy day off work with the man today.

As you know I had my HSG last week and OH had his SA and all results are normal with no problems so that's good news. Just looks as though my long cycles aren't helping although they are shortening now. So if I don't get my BFP this cycle I am definitely allowed to start the Clomid on the next one yay!

Right now back to read how all you ladies are doing....


----------



## kelster823

oh yeah I forgot one thing... yesterday a friend of mine took me off to the side and she said she had something she wanted to give to me....

she gave me a fertility coin...it was given to her from someone else... and both girls who have had the coin- just had their babies this year..... 

I thought that was so very special that she did this for me

OK back to work--------------- I just wanna SLEEP though.........


----------



## TntArs06

Kel- Aww that is super sweet! I hope that coin is the magic stick! haha So nice of her to do that! Oh and I forgot to congratulate you on your soon be auntie AGAIN status! YAHOO!!! Praying for sticky bean here!

Dandy- Its just now starting to hit summer time there??? WTH??? LOL Dang its freezing here! haha 

Dang it I forgot everything already! you guys were CHATTY! haha

Alright off to get ready and head to Iowa! :happydance:

Have a lovely day girls!


----------



## kelster823

TnT- how ya feeling babe?

Iowa what ya going there for??? have a good time? :lol:

thanks yes I can't wait to be an Auntie again... soo hard keeping my mouth shut though... just me, Jeff, my mom, and her mom know


----------



## kelster823

> AFM still no ovulation or AF so i can pretty much assume that i'm out of a shot this year. hate the feeling of knowing that my next shot is going to possibly be february but if not that, april of 2011. looks like i'm going to be on this journey for a while

I think you are about to O now Never- of course I KNOW this is not what ya wanna hear because it will not co-inside with hubby's visit and I feel just HORRIBLE for you :(


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> TnT- how ya feeling babe?
> 
> Iowa what ya going there for??? have a good time? :lol:
> 
> thanks yes I can't wait to be an Auntie again... soo hard keeping my mouth shut though... just me, Jeff, my mom, and her mom know

I am actually doing pretty well considering. Not in a ton a pain like I thought. But then again I thought about my surgery from July...haha nothing close to that. Were going to Iowa to turn in our paperwork for our marriage license. So getting married Saturday! It will ONLY be legal in Iowa but Amy is changing her name to mine and can legally do that at least. We wont be recognized in Missouri but at least we are doing it. We were going to get married in July but with the surgery and lack of funds we just couldn't do it. So this will be a small wedding and then once we have a baby we want to re-new vows (hopefully it will be legal in missouri then) with the baby in the wedding as well. So something happy to look forward to. Been so sad lately that its nice to be excited over something again!

I bet it is hard to be quiet when you just found out she preggos. We told everyone at like week 6. Wont do that again. Just in case. But still super happy for you!


----------



## kelster823

> so getting married saturday

omg-no way... Awesome sweetie


----------



## sparkle05

Evening ladies :hugs::hugs:

LINNY, I am just about ready. How about you ? Sorry about the ribs lol. Baby sparkle has turned around i think :dohh: I can now feel all her movements at the bottom and to the side. Last week it was all in the ribs and top of bump. 
Apart from the sore sore ribs hows every thing going ?

WELSHIE, I am fine thank you. Still a little swollen down stairs from all the thrush but at least i no longer feel like turning myself inside out for a good old scratch :blush: How are things with you ? I see that Ov is just around the corner for you. 

TNT, Glad your not in to much pain :hugs::hugs: How exciting that you maybe getting married at the weekend :happydance::happydance::happydance:

LINDSEY, Don't give up just yet :hugs::hugs::hugs:

CHAR, Congratulations on winning the xbox. Have you decided what you will do with it yet ?

:hi: Kelster, Sbb, Yazzy, Celtic, Dandy, Aj, Never and all the other ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls :wave:

kelster - congratulations on the win and good time! did you see the broncos too? they schooled the chiefs 49-29! :happydance:

char - good job winning!

dandy / lindsey - still rooting for both of your :bfp:'s girls!

tnt - great news to hear you are gearing up for the wedding. so happy for you :hugs:

sbb - eek, you are getting so close honey. i've ripped off my big toe when drunk once so i know how bad that pain can be. haha. and the army has provided me with plenty of pain so i think i will be ok :)

AFM nothing new really.. i have a horrible back ache, cervix is low and soft, leg cramps, veiny boobs, all my normal AF signs but no AF or ovulation. just waiting this one out.. who knows.. :shrug: i fly home in ONE MORE DAY! and i see DH in EIGHT! :yipee:


----------



## kelster823

OOOOOOOOOHHH Never you must be sooo damn excited!!! yes I did see the BLOW OUT with your Broncos..... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

i am!! i'm getting really painful shooting back pains every once in a while.. urghhh.. and CM is sticky... so confused.


----------



## Linny

:hi: welshie!! I'm not scared of the actual labour pushing type thing. I'm petrified of all the stuff before and after. The getting to the hospital at right time and them not fobbing me off and sending me home (ive heard so much of this!) and then HOLY CRAP ive got a baby, is she ok, can i get her to latch on, can i bathe her ok, change her ok aaaarrgh :wacko: Ha ha, i am excited though :hugs: How are you getting on?

Sparkle..Hi hun! I'm good ta just counting down to mat leave (24 working days) hee hee! Got lots of leave to take first so I'm getting my first xmas off in 8 years :happydance: I am addicted to oranges at the moment...juice, lollies, satsumas, clemintines....its killking me heartburn wise thouse :rofl:

Kel...OMG just read about your SIL!!! I'm sooooooo happy for her. I'm glad your party was great, hope you didn't miss me too much :rofl: :hugs: :hugs:

SBB...When did you start on the RLT?? Heard so many diff times on when is best?

:wave: celtic...youve a hectic time of it too. My GTT came back normal thank god cos i'm addicted on sweet things. My friends sister has been put straight on insulin after hers, she's been feeling really poorly. Must be so hard trying to balance all your food/sugars as well as everything else in pregnancy :hugs:

Dandy & Linds....are you ladies gonna test??

TNT...thinking of you hun. So happy to hear your donor is still willing to help. oh congrats too :hugs:

never...woop woop on going home!!


----------



## yazzy

TNT yay for you getting married on Saturday! So excited for you both.

Never...have a wonderful trip back home seeing all your family. You probably have already said but how long are you home for?

Hi Sparkle, SBB, celtic, Linny, Dandy, AJ, Char, TTC, Leeze, Welshie and anyone else that I have missed.


----------



## Linny

:hi: yazzy!!

So happy your results came back normal :D


----------



## dandybrush

WelshRose said:


> Dandy...by all means have some of our cold...I'll pack it up and send it over...if you could send some heat back in the suitcase that would be marvellous:winkwink::rofl:
> I hope your back cools down soon sweets....and please keep your sun tan cream topped up [-X
> I've got everything crossed that those temps stay high hun:hugs:
> 
> AFM...In keeping with the chilled cycle I have just booked an indian head massage for tomorrow and a hot stone back, neck and shoulder massage for next tuesday....Welshie WILL Relax...or:trouble::lol:

off to catch some heat and take it to the airport :thumbup: 

i fell asleep and forgot to get the sun stuff on my back :dohh: its sooo soooorrree today :dohh: i better be better the rest of the summer with my sunscreen applications :dohh: 

nope told you all another temp drop today :dohh: i think AF will show tomorrow maybe even today (its looking like my last chart now), got my gyno appy tomorrow



kelster823 said:


> oh yeah I forgot one thing... yesterday a friend of mine took me off to the side and she said she had something she wanted to give to me....
> 
> she gave me a fertility coin...it was given to her from someone else... and both girls who have had the coin- just had their babies this year.....
> 
> I thought that was so very special that she did this for me
> 
> OK back to work--------------- I just wanna SLEEP though.........

kel :hugs: thats so nice of your friend, i hope it works its magic on you :thumbup: 



TntArs06 said:


> Dandy- Its just now starting to hit summer time there??? WTH??? LOL Dang its freezing here! haha

:rofl: 



nevertogether said:


> dandy / lindsey - still rooting for both of your :bfp:'s girls!
> 
> AFM nothing new really.. i have a horrible back ache, cervix is low and soft, leg cramps, veiny boobs, all my normal AF signs but no AF or ovulation. just waiting this one out.. who knows.. :shrug: i fly home in ONE MORE DAY! and i see DH in EIGHT! :yipee:

stop rooting for me, i know AF will show tomorrow, maybe today :thumbup: im looking forward to trying better to catch the next eggie :thumbup: and to get the dryness in some control 

:happydance: yay never for you trip home :happydance:

maybe you should stop stressing about what your cervix is doing....mine always confounds me :shrug: just enjoy this break with lots of :sex: :winkwink: 



Linny said:


> Dandy & Linds....are you ladies gonna test??

im not im calling that im out already :thumbup: i just know it, look at my temps they are heading towards da da...AF :thumbup: 

tnt: yay for you getting married :happydance: I hope its turns out perfect for you


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: dandy, good idea!

yazzy - i'm there until 6 december. so glad everything came back clear. hope you get your :bfp: soon!

DH just bought my ring for our renewing of the vows! :D i'm so stoked! https://www.zales.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4458028&kpc=1


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Peeps:wave:

Yazzy...so glad all the tests were ok sweets:thumbup:....just chucking loads of :dust: at ya now:winkwink:

Dandy....:lol: thanks for the heat:winkwink:....And yes you must make sure that cream is topped up for the rest of summer....I don't want to rant with my professional cap on:nope: 
Of course you're not out til the witch arrives sweets but at the same time I guess it's good to be realistic...kinda lessens the bump. I have everything crossed for next cycle sweets and heaps of good luck at the gynes tomorrow:hugs::hugs:

Kel...That was so sweet of your friend hun...I hope it really is lucky for you babe:hugs:

Linny...You'll be fine hun:thumbup::winkwink: That's awesome that you haven't got many days of work left:happydance:

Sparkle...glad you're feeling better downstairs hun...I've never actually had thrush but it sounds horrid:hugs: 

TNT....:happydance: for this weekend sweets :happydance: I'm so happy for you guys and your right it will do you wonders to think of positive things:hugs: 

Hope everyone else is ok:hugs:

Well I think I'm going to be ov maybe today or tomorrow...have been having lots of watery and ewcm today so fingers crossed. I'm trying so hard not to think about it...think I'm kinda doing ok...I picked up a box of opks when I went shopping last week by false of habit really...the box is still unopened and I don't even know where the thermometer has gone...Shaun has hidden it:dohh: The CBFM doesn't even know the last witch arrived:lol: I have my progesterone check next tuesday and then back to see my old useless gyne on the 6th Dec...hopefully with a :bfp:


----------



## WelshRose

OMG Never...we must have been typing at the same time....

:shock:.....that ring is absolutely beautiful honey....Aww wow:happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: thank you welshie! hope you catch that eggy!


----------



## dandybrush

nevertogether said:


> :hugs: dandy, good idea!
> 
> DH just bought my ring for our renewing of the vows! :D i'm so stoked! https://www.zales.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4458028&kpc=1

:shock: that ring is gorgeous!! who's a lucky girl then??



WelshRose said:


> Hey Peeps:wave:
> 
> Dandy....:lol: thanks for the heat:winkwink:....And yes you must make sure that cream is topped up for the rest of summer....I don't want to rant with my professional cap on:nope:
> Of course you're not out til the witch arrives sweets but at the same time I guess it's good to be realistic...kinda lessens the bump. I have everything crossed for next cycle sweets and heaps of good luck at the gynes tomorrow:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok:hugs:
> 
> Well I think I'm going to be ov maybe today or tomorrow...have been having lots of watery and ewcm today so fingers crossed. I'm trying so hard not to think about it...think I'm kinda doing ok...I picked up a box of opks when I went shopping last week by false of habit really...the box is still unopened and I don't even know where the thermometer has gone...Shaun has hidden it:dohh: The CBFM doesn't even know the last witch arrived:lol: I have my progesterone check next tuesday and then back to see my old useless gyne on the 6th Dec...hopefully with a :bfp:

thanx welshie

hope you get to see your gyn in dec all knocked up :winkwink: 

:haha: that shaun hid the thermometer, i love watching my temps...im gonna deep doing them this next cycle, but if still no BFP i might stop them and that might help to destress even more :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

Never- that ring is BEAUTIFUL... and i mean BEAUTIFUL.. I love the white gold too... 

Welshie- so glad Shaun HID the BBT on you.. LOL but I sure hope you are O'ing...

Yazzy- glad everything went well :) 

Linny- Mat leave soon.. OMG I can still remember the day you posted bout your BFP..... 

Dandy- hun yeah I hate to say it but it appears she is on her way... but BRITE SIDE.... you have had TWO cycles that have been SOOO much shorter and you O'd... that's great-


----------



## dandybrush

:thumbup: yep, hoping the clomid works again for another short cycle and maybe we can get a bfp in early dec, as a xmas present, but i am trying not to stress about being pg by xmas, though it would be soo much fun to tell pple on xmas day that we were preg :cloud9:


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> :thumbup: yep, hoping the clomid works again for another short cycle and maybe we can get a bfp in early dec, as a xmas present, but i am trying not to stress about being pg by xmas, though it would be soo much fun to tell pple on xmas day that we were preg :cloud9:

OF COURSE it would be sweetie.. it sure would- I am just hoping the Soy helped me out this cycle.....


----------



## nevertogether

i hope we all get a christmas :bfp:!

thanks for the nice comments on the ring, i love it :)

wow linny, i too remember you announcing your :bfp:!


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Kel:hugs:

I had to laugh to when he told me...he said "I know you...you'll manage a couple of days and then be back at it...well not this month babe...I've hidden it!" I've been good thou and not looked for it:thumbup:
Dandy...I highly reccomend ditching it!:lol: 

How has the soy been going Kel? I hope you're hopeful for this cycle sweets....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

So far so good Welshie--- no side effects at all- but I am still spotting today- tomorrow it should be gone.. I always have a 6 day witch... ahhhhhhhh poot... but it also wasn't that bad either....

That would be VERY KEWL Never!!!!


----------



## SBB

Never it's beautiful!!! :cloud9: you lucky thing :D when do you renew your vows? 

TNT how exciting you're getting married!! So will it be acknowledged where you live or are they behind the times? Can't believe it if they still don't let same sex couples marry - I mean seriously WTF?!?! So happy for you and I'm glad you have something wonderful to focus on :hugs: 

Dandy get that sunscreen on next time. I used to be all for tanning but now I am sensible and burning is not good!! :growlmad: hope if the witch arrives it's not for long and you can crack on catching that eggie! 

Yazzy sooo glad you're both in 'the clear - hopefully that bfp will be just around the corner :D

Kell I hope that magic coin works - how amazing! Then when you've got your bfp you have to post it around the world to the other maca ladies!! 

Welshie I hope you're oving... And this relaxed new attitude works - your doc will be very pleased you're not temping. Can you imagine the 'I told you so' if you get your bfp and admit you didn't temp or use opks or anything!!

Ok I know I forgot people :dohh: sorry :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> Then when you've got your bfp you have to post it around the world to the other maca ladies!!

yeah- it is the St Gerard coin with a prayer on the back of it... you gotta keep it with you all the time and say the prayer on the back each nite:

O good St Gerard make me fruitful in offspring, protect me and watch over me that I may raise up children to God in this life....


----------



## dandybrush

sbb :haha: i did have sunscreen on...just not on my back...i cant reach my back :shrug: :dohh: my sister is in the same boat, next time we will have to sunscreen up each others backs

hope the soy works for you to kel :thumbup: its like 40 days till xmas...we all better get :sex:ing if we want those BFPs :thumbup: no pressure though :winkwink:


----------



## WelshRose

SBB said:


> Welshie I hope you're oving... And this relaxed new attitude works - your doc will be very pleased you're not temping. Can you imagine the 'I told you so' if you get your bfp and admit you didn't temp or use opks or anything!!

:rofl:....I might omit that piece of information...what with having lost weight like she told me to...I can't be seen to be too much of a teacher's pet:winkwink::rofl:
Thank you honey...I'm hoping it's gonna work to...It's quite sad when you have to try hard to relax...it's really highlighted how stressed I was about it thou:dohh: 

Kel....Glad the ol hag bag hasn't been too cruel sweets....and YAY for soy!
Keep chanting that verse hun...as SBB says you'll have to post it round the world when you get that sticky bfp:hugs:

I've just read some info....that you may or may not know peeps....

Pineapple juice from Ov until about 5/6dpo is supposed to be really helpful for implantation...and also brazil nuts:thumbup:....Welshie is taking a trip to Tesco tomorrow after she's been pampered:happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

ok welshie after Ov i might drink some pineapple juice then :thumbup: 

how are you going with the weightloss...i seem to have stopped losing :dohh: i better get bak into it...


----------



## SBB

Welshie I ate brazil nuts when I got my bfp. However, they thicken the uterus lining from what I remember - hasn't your uterus lining been too thick before? 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

I've stayed pretty static for a few weeks hun...but have lost 11kg since she last saw me so I've been a good girl:winkwink::lol: I'm gonna try and increase the exercise next week to shift a bit more before I see her. I'm hoping in the new year to start running and training for a 3mile run done for charity for womens cancers...I've been thinking about it for a couple of years but have never kicked my butt into gear...2011 could be the year unless there is a Lil Bud on board of course:winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

thats awesome work, last i weighed i had lost about 4kg...but i havent exercised since then and my eating isnt great, though im still buying only healthyish foods no chips and cookies and junk...but i really have to get into the exercising


----------



## WelshRose

SBB...yes it has hun...well according to the gyne:dohh: when I was googling around I actually found info to suggest otherwise in studies that had been done in IVF patients and their lining thickness and the success rate of their pregnancies...so I don't know...maybe I'll just limit it to the first 5/6dpo along with the pineapple juice...what do you reckon....:shrug:


----------



## SBB

I don't know Hun - I wonder how much effect a few brazil nuts can really have - so just have 'em!! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

:lol: You're right...I will! I've just read to have about 5 a day with a small glass of pineapple juice is the recommended:thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

Dandy...you've done really well hun:thumbup: we'll have to motivate one another:friends:


----------



## WelshRose

Right then Lovelies...it's time for me to bid you all sweetdreams...I'm off up the wooden hill to pounce on that man of mine...before he yawns again:winkwink::rofl:

Catch you all tomorrow:hugs::kiss:


----------



## dandybrush

yeah im not doing anything till my bak gets better...it hurts to friggen move atm :dohh: 

but yes motivate me once its better...i've been so slack :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

night welshie :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Night welshie - enjoy :winkwink: 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies! 
jus popping in to say hey & im thinking of you...im absolutely shattered so its bed time. 
night girls :hugs: xx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave:

well i went to the toilet and guess who was there to meet me :witch: right on cue :thumbup: only light atm


----------



## AJThomas

Hey gals! Still super busy but we got a car! Spending some time to get it all clean though but I'll give more details when I get to a laptop, so beat right now.

As for all the exercise talk Dandy an Welshie, I think I was talking about my frend who lost 16lbs in a month by jogging about 1 mile every other day so now a group of other ladies have started jogging with her, including my mom. Me an DH want to join but I'm so scared of all the weight I'll lose, DH needs it badly though so we'll work something out.


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girlies,

Never- OH MY GOSH!!! I LOOOVE that ring! Gorgeous!!! I have an emerald cut white gold ring. I love the past, present, future part! Thats really Cool! So happy for you girl! And your home soon and see DH in a week! AHHH YEAY!!! :happydance:

Welshie and Dandy- You guys have been busten your butts! Thats awesome! Dandy...last I remember you were at 2kg. So yahoo!!!! Ive lost 11 lbs sense the MC....but I think I retained alot of fluid while preg those 9 weeks. So Not really working out much...but eating a little better. The metformin kinda helps control my eating habits. I LOVE food. HAHA Im half mexican so I really love mexican food.

Kel- I really love what that coin says! I want a coin like that! I wonder where I would get one? Hmmmm 

Hello to all the other lovely maca ladies!!!

Today was a long darn day!! Will pick up the wedding papers on Thurs and we are definitely marrying on Saturday! YIPEE!! Nothing big..not even a dress or anything. Just dressing nice! Pretty excited though. And SBB it is only legal in Iowa. Sense we live in Missouri its pretty much worthless but Amy can legally change her last name to mine without being charged. So basically were doing it for that and before we try again. Went shopping today for an outfit and got some black slacks and a dark grey/black sweater shirt thing. Of course being a stylist, I always gravitate towards black! :haha: But Im going to try and play it up a little! So really excited for Saturday. Specially sense thursday is one month sense we lost our angel! 

When should I start temping you think? When AF gets here? Or??? LOL idk.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

morning ladies big temp dip for me today so seems its just soy had goven me a longer lp what i supose i should be glad of as gives any potentialbeanys more time to be sticky


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps:wave:

Char...thinking of you to sweets:hugs:

AJ...that's fab about the car hun:thumbup: I must have missed you talking about your friend but very inspiring...thank-you:hugs: Hope you manage to sort something with the weight balance issue:hugs:

TNT...:wohoo: for Saturday sweets...we'll require pics of course:winkwink::happydance: 

Dandy...Big squidgey :hugs: hun....and a truck-load of PMA and :dust: for this coming cycle:kiss:

Lindsey...Hope you're ok hun:hugs: As you say that's fab that the LP has lengthened to give any potential beans chance to stick:thumbup: and a huge major plus point you Ovulated and had a much shorter cycle! Are you going to use soy next cycle? Same dose? same days? 

SBB...Morning sweetie...I see ya down there:winkwink:

Hey to everyone else yet to check in yet....Big :hugs: and I'm sure I'll catch ya later.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

WelshRose said:


> Morning Peeps:wave:
> 
> Char...thinking of you to sweets:hugs:
> 
> AJ...that's fab about the car hun:thumbup: I must have missed you talking about your friend but very inspiring...thank-you:hugs: Hope you manage to sort something with the weight balance issue:hugs:
> 
> TNT...:wohoo: for Saturday sweets...we'll require pics of course:winkwink::happydance:
> 
> Dandy...Big squidgey :hugs: hun....and a truck-load of PMA and :dust: for this coming cycle:kiss:
> 
> Lindsey...Hope you're ok hun:hugs: As you say that's fab that the LP has lengthened to give any potential beans chance to stick:thumbup: and a huge major plus point you Ovulated and had a much shorter cycle! Are you going to use soy next cycle? Same dose? same days?
> 
> SBB...Morning sweetie...I see ya down there:winkwink:
> 
> Hey to everyone else yet to check in yet....Big :hugs: and I'm sure I'll catch ya later.

yeh i think so and have to keep temping to show the fs in jan not sre about taking the macca tho. ben says i should as ive been a "moody cow" since i stoped taking it after ov:haha:


----------



## SBB

Morning :D 

Can't chat I gotta get ready for antenatal class - it's so early! I normally get up at 10 :haha: 

Back later have a good day girls :D 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

aw lindsey, thats a big temp drop, keeping my fingers crossed for you, let us know when AF shows (if she shows)

:wave: have fun sbb


----------



## WelshRose

SBB...You're :haha:....I'm :haha: even harder...aww bless hun...I hope Lil Jesus is gonna be a sleeper....Callum usually wakes at about 5:45-6am:dohh:...although the darkness of winter has helped us to get to 7 a few mornings:winkwink::lol:
Have fun at antenatal:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Oh god welshie don't tell me :dohh: I'm living in ignorant bliss and making the most of my lie ins!! Right really gotta get up :( 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

:lol: Sorry hun...I'm only severely jealous:rofl::hugs:

...And yes I have to go get dressed...I'm sure Callum would dis-own me if I rocked up to the playground in my pink fluffy dressing gown as nice as it is!:rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

sparkle i got my persona today! :yipee:


----------



## kelster823

Morning

umm yeah no pink nitegown Welshie- Pickle would KILL you

Suz- antenatal class? what is that- maybe I should google it before I ask huh?? LOL yep that is what I thought it was.... HOW WAS IT??? breathe in breathe out..ours are called Lamaze Classes

Dandy so sorry the :witch: got you- but hey what a great 2 cycles you have had

TnT- good luck today getting the paper work :yipee:

AJ- glad you got a new car- what kind sweets?

ummmmm that is all I can remember for now
:hi: Never- Linny (sorry you missed the party- it was FUN) Char-Yazzy-Leeze-Celtic-Spark-Delia-

AFM- witchie poo is just about done- so come on SOY WORK- 

SIL texted me last night- blood work looks great- she has to go back tomorrow for more to make sure her BETAS are doubling- EDD is July 24th- of course we will be in Maine from July 9th to the 23rd... Michelle wasn't happy about that- but what can I do..... I sent my money in before they told me... I can't stop vacations for a "just in case" ya know


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies... I still havent fully caught up! 

Tnt - yay I love weddings :) is this the first thread wedding?? :hugs: hope you have a lovely day :) 

dandy - sorry af got you :hugs: BUT its a new cycle soo a new chance to try ;) 

sbb - hope you have fun at antenatal :haha: 

aj - wahoo for a new car :) what is it? 

Lindsey - so is af coming for you :( 

welshie - :hi: Hows the relaxing going? :haha: 

never - yay its came just in time :) not long now hun :) 

:hi: to everyone ive forgotten!x


----------



## xcharx

AFM - Well im finished for the day! Ive earnt about £25 today - absolute sh*t lol. Ohwell now I can chill :) 

jus had sausage,bacon,hash browns and beans ;) yum yum! 

x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Linny said:


> :hi: welshie!! I'm not scared of the actual labour pushing type thing. I'm petrified of all the stuff before and after. The getting to the hospital at right time and them not fobbing me off and sending me home (ive heard so much of this!) and then HOLY CRAP ive got a baby, is she ok, can i get her to latch on, can i bathe her ok, change her ok aaaarrgh :wacko: Ha ha, i am excited though :hugs: How are you getting on?
> 
> Sparkle..Hi hun! I'm good ta just counting down to mat leave (24 working days) hee hee! Got lots of leave to take first so I'm getting my first xmas off in 8 years :happydance: I am addicted to oranges at the moment...juice, lollies, satsumas, clemintines....its killking me heartburn wise thouse :rofl:
> 
> Kel...OMG just read about your SIL!!! I'm sooooooo happy for her. I'm glad your party was great, hope you didn't miss me too much :rofl: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> SBB...When did you start on the RLT?? Heard so many diff times on when is best?
> 
> :wave: celtic...youve a hectic time of it too. My GTT came back normal thank god cos i'm addicted on sweet things. My friends sister has been put straight on insulin after hers, she's been feeling really poorly. Must be so hard trying to balance all your food/sugars as well as everything else in pregnancy :hugs:
> 
> Dandy & Linds....are you ladies gonna test??
> 
> TNT...thinking of you hun. So happy to hear your donor is still willing to help. oh congrats too :hugs:
> 
> never...woop woop on going home!!

Hi Linny whoo hoo for maternity leave coming fast, Im ok I kinda pushed them to act quickly and not leave me to long before going on Insulin as yu can get very ill make sure your friend has had the flu jab you need it once you have GD. 



nevertogether said:


> hi girls :wave:
> 
> kelster - congratulations on the win and good time! did you see the broncos too? they schooled the chiefs 49-29! :happydance:
> 
> char - good job winning!
> 
> dandy / lindsey - still rooting for both of your :bfp:'s girls!
> 
> tnt - great news to hear you are gearing up for the wedding. so happy for you :hugs:
> 
> sbb - eek, you are getting so close honey. i've ripped off my big toe when drunk once so i know how bad that pain can be. haha. and the army has provided me with plenty of pain so i think i will be ok :)
> 
> AFM nothing new really.. i have a horrible back ache, cervix is low and soft, leg cramps, veiny boobs, all my normal AF signs but no AF or ovulation. just waiting this one out.. who knows.. :shrug: i fly home in ONE MORE DAY! and i see DH in EIGHT! :yipee:

Hey never that ring is fab I love it, I love to do that renew our vows :flower:
Hey the long flight home might kick start AF 



lindseyanne said:


> morning ladies big temp dip for me today so seems its just soy had goven me a longer lp what i supose i should be glad of as gives any potentialbeanys more time to be sticky

I hope she doesnt come, but at least some good news for you :flower:

AHHH im forgetting every thing! you ladies posted loads LOL 

Dandy sorry AF came but great that your cycles are behaving :happydance: only a matter of time now!


----------



## Linny

Sorry Dandy :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> Morning ladies... I still havent fully caught up!
> 
> Tnt - yay I love weddings :) is this the first thread wedding?? :hugs: hope you have a lovely day :)
> 
> dandy - sorry af got you :hugs: BUT its a new cycle soo a new chance to try ;)
> 
> sbb - hope you have fun at antenatal :haha:
> 
> aj - wahoo for a new car :) what is it?
> 
> Lindsey - so is af coming for you :(
> 
> welshie - :hi: Hows the relaxing going? :haha:
> 
> never - yay its came just in time :) not long now hun :)
> 
> :hi: to everyone ive forgotten!x

shes defo comign cramps are full on today and have tacky cm that i normaly get


----------



## WhisperOfHope

shes landed lightly yet painfully very tearfull today just booked our flights to germany one way:cry: leave 15 december


----------



## kelster823

Char- I just noticed you are 10 weeks already DANG!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - sorry i have been MIA but I have been traveling with my family....we did disney with my 3 gorgeous nephews...Now I am in Miami with my parents and one nephew. Brad comes over on Thursday and I cant wait....I miss him sooo much! Well I am hoping we catch the eggy this month but we havent dtd this cycle so far so I will just take it easy this cycle...no CBFM or temping for me!

Kel - OMG......I am so truly happy for your SIL!!!! 

Never - OMG.....gorgeous ring hun! I just love that you guys are renewing your vows! Such a beautiful and happy thing....please post a couple pics for us!

To everyone else......I hope you are all doing well! I missed you guys!


----------



## kelster823

TTC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HEY I MISS YOU!!! but so glad you are having a GOOD TIME.....

we'll catch the eggie together this month :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I hope so Kel.....Thing is Brad might be coming over a bit to late....like I think we should start bding now...but oh well...I will enjoy my New Years.....


----------



## kelster823

what CD are you on now?

I HATE this time of the cycle... CD7 nutting happening BORING...........


----------



## xcharx

Ttc - glad your having a great time :hugs: glad dh will be with you shortly :) 

kel - I know, 10weeks eek. Got midwife coming to my house thurs so im gna hafta tell my dad :( I still live with my parents, me & Oh are going throug the process of mortgage at the mo. Haha boring time of cycle :haha: are you taking soy this cycle? X


----------



## ttcbaby117

I am on cd 8 or9...haha I dont even know.....af came last week monday!a

Char happy 10 weeks!!!


----------



## kelster823

so you are a day or two ahead of me.... I told Jeff to get ready by the end of this week.. I think you guys will be fine :winkwink:

Char- yep hun I took 160mg of Soy CD 2-6 -- you haven't told your dad yet??? good lord how do you keep that in??? :lol:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww TTC:hi:....I've been missing you sweets:hugs:
I'm also not temping, cbfm-ing, opk-ing, maca-ing....just chill-ing:rofl: 
Hope it wont be too late by the time Brad arrives honey....:dust::dust:

Char...:happydance:Happy 10wks!!:happydance: 

Kel...That's awesome that things are looking great for your SIL hun:hugs: As for the holiday...she could be two weeks late hun...in which case you'll come back all refreshed and rested and ready to lend a hand:winkwink:
I hate the wait to ovulate hun....:hugs:....as you say....booooooringggggg!:rofl: Have high hopes that the soy will do the trick this cycle thou:hugs::dust:

Hi Celtic, Lindsey, Linny, and everyone else that makes this thread the best!:hugs:

AFM....feeling really quite warm and snuggly after my indian head massage....didn't want it to end....I definately could get used to it on a regular basis:winkwink:


----------



## kelster823

Welshie I say she has the babe earlier.... FF has her EDD as July 24th based on O day.... u KNOW the doc is gonna tell her something different :lol: happened when my sister had my niece- the day we LEFT for Vermont- she went into labor and I had to wait to see her 

Glad the massage was nice....


----------



## xcharx

Kel - ah hope your ovaries release an egg hehe! Well my dads gna go mad, im thinking hell either not speak to me or throw me out... I know hes not gna be happy but Ohwell! My cousin is pregnant and shes only been with her fella a few months LOL so he cant fricking judge me! 

welsh - I always wanted reflexology! Never had a head massage! X


----------



## sparkle05

nevertogether said:


> sparkle i got my persona today! :yipee:

Hi never :yipee::yipee: thanks for letting me know :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Are you 100 percent happy with its condition e.c.t. 

I really hope it helps you. I can say I helped never get her :bfp: :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

OMG I soo hope not Char............... :hugs: 

Spark you are 30 weeks................MY GOD I swear I can remember the day you ladies posted about your BFP.... it is going by sooo quickly- well for me at least


----------



## AJThomas

:wave:
Never i absolutely love your ring too! Forgot to mention it last night.

We bought a Honda Civic, i really like it.

Wish there was another way to make money other than working, just cant be bothered sometimes :haha:


----------



## sparkle05

kelster823 said:


> OMG I soo hope not Char............... :hugs:
> 
> Spark you are 30 weeks................MY GOD I swear I can remember the day you ladies posted about your BFP.... it is going by sooo quickly- well for me at least

I know i cannot belive how fast this pregnancy is going. I don't know whether it's because i have been so busy with the other kids and work that it's flying by but it sure is rushing by. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Aj - Ooh luvly :) what colour? Haha im pure nosey, I luv cars 

sparkle- 10weeks left :) wahoo! 

kel - my dads at work thurs so I dont hafta tell him yet :) x


----------



## WelshRose

Char...I bet he'll suprise you sweets:hugs: 
Reflexology is next on the list...after the hot stone massage next week:thumbup: I've found someone that is super qualified in it as you have to be so careful out there...she also specialises in fertility and maternity reflexology:happydance: I'm not going to book any of that thou until after Nov 30th....see how we get on with this cycle first:winkwink: 

Kel...there is nothing worse than having to wait to see a new :baby:....I hope she's a couple of days late for ya:winkwink::hugs:

AJ.....YummmY car hun....My friend has one....very comfortable and roomy inside...not to mention really goes when she uses the turbo:shock::haha:

Hey Sparkle:hugs: how has your day been?:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Char-- ohh my.. :lol:

AJ sounds kewl- good luck with it :)

Spark- glad it is going fast for you then :) 

Welshie- if I have to wait I am gonna have to wait.... but I just KNOW she will have the baby while we are on vacation.. :lol:

PS our month of Nov has NO :bfp: so far--- come on gals.......... :lol: that or we just do not have enough girls left in here to test for BFP's

DECEMBER IS GONNA BE THE FRIGIN MONTH


----------



## WelshRose

I know Kel...the numbers are looking a bit sparse:dohh:....I guess it's down to AJ and I to light november up....Hope you're feeling positive AJ:winkwink: 
It would be lovely if we all got bfp's by christmas and had bean tickers in the new year...we can but hope:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Yep it is up to you and AJ..............:hugs: 

Looks likes I will be Dec 10th-------depending on O date IF IT happens


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey :happydance: we are on the same days for our cycles :haha: thats so cool :thumbup:

:hugs: gosh i couldnt leave my country to live anywhere else :( your a brave girl, and you are doing it for the right reasons :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

:shock: ok i forgot everything!!

aj and welshie, heres hoping someone can give us a nov bfp :thumbup:

gosh i hope i can be a december one...but im trying not to focus on that like kel told me :thumbup: 

thanx guys for all the thoughts now AF has hit :hugs:

kel, fxed the soy does its job :thumbup: :haha: for the boring part of the cycle, i think its all boring, i feel like im forever waiting for something :dohh: 

got my gyn appy today :argh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindsey :happydance: we are on the same days for our cycles :haha: thats so cool :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs: gosh i couldnt leave my country to live anywhere else :( your a brave girl, and you are doing it for the right reasons :thumbup:

thanks hun every time its mentiond i burst into tears lol never left home before :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

so much pressure! :haha: just kidding.

I dunno, i have absolutely no symptoms this time, i'm hoping no symptom is a good symptom as i usually have at least the sore boobs but we'll see, no testing until i'm positive i'm late so lets see!

btw xcharx, the car is red :)


----------



## dandybrush

oh aj, red goes faster :haha:


----------



## kelster823

Ohh good luck with your GYN appointment Dandy!!

AJ- red= police ticket.. :rofl: red cars are pointed out the most... :winkwink:


----------



## AJThomas

^lol! I hope not!! Luckily its quiet so hopefully the police wont hear us from a mile away:haha:


----------



## xcharx

Aj - red is a sexy colour for a car :) my car is silver but ive pimped it out in pink LOL 

dandy - good luck for your appointment :) 

Lindsey - :hi: 

welshie - I recakon dec is deffo gna be a bfp month! Your all gna be bump buddies :thumbup: 

kel - when you testing next? LOL im getting ahead of myself ere... 

uk ladies who watch Eastenders - next time connor takes his top off im deffo gna faint! Thats one sexy man!! 

x


----------



## kelster823

> kel - when you testing next? LOL im getting ahead of myself ere...

WAY AHEAD of yourself.. :rofl: I just finished :af: today.. and god only knows when I am gonna O :rofl:


----------



## xcharx

Kel - lol cant help it! I want to see more :bfp: :haha: 

everybody hear that prince william is getting married next year? Thats all thats been on tv tonight! Ugh!x


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

yep i heard it on the news driving to work this morning, sounds like he's gonna have alot of guests to that wedding


----------



## nevertogether

sparkle - it was packaged wonderfully, thank you! so much! :hugs:

i would comment more, but i got my eyes dilated today and it's pretty hard for me to even read anything. i leave for home tomorrow at 2:10pm and i can't wait! seven days and DH will join me. not even trying to worry about my cycle now, it's completely out of my hands. what happens, happens. i will be back 6 december and will try to check in on here from time to time. hoping i come back to a lot of :bfp:'s! kel, welshie, yazzy, TNT, ttc, lindsey, dandy, delilah, that's for all of you ladies... :dust: SBB you will be ready to POP by the time i get back! hope i'm here and don't miss it! linny, sparkle, char, and celtic, hope the sticky beans stay alright while i'm gone :hugs: 

love you girls very much!


----------



## kelster823

Omg Never you have a wonderful wonderful wonderful time

you will be soooooooooo missed but am JUST SO HAPPY for you...

safe trip HOME to the States.... you'll probably fly over my house.. LOL LOL 

ohhh honey just have such a good time :) MUCHO LOVE

I actually have a tear in my eye for you-- because I know how bad you wanna go home and see the fam and HUBBY!!!


----------



## kelster823

Char yep all over here too in the States.... he is handsome BUT man is he going BALD so quickly and young.... :rofl:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> sparkle - it was packaged wonderfully, thank you! so much! :hugs:
> 
> i would comment more, but i got my eyes dilated today and it's pretty hard for me to even read anything. i leave for home tomorrow at 2:10pm and i can't wait! seven days and DH will join me. not even trying to worry about my cycle now, it's completely out of my hands. what happens, happens. i will be back 6 december and will try to check in on here from time to time. hoping i come back to a lot of :bfp:'s! kel, welshie, yazzy, TNT, ttc, lindsey, dandy, delilah, that's for all of you ladies... :dust: SBB you will be ready to POP by the time i get back! hope i'm here and don't miss it! linny, sparkle, char, and celtic, hope the sticky beans stay alright while i'm gone :hugs:
> 
> love you girls very much!

you have the best time ever :hugs: miss you but soo happy your getting to go home and spend time with family and DH


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Never....Have such a wonderful wonderful time babe...of which I know you will. Aww feeling abit emotional at how precious the time is for you babe...and you guys SO deserve it:hugs: 

Kel...should I pop you down as the 10th then for the time being until we know otherwise?:hugs:

Anybody else wanna give me their next testing/af date....feel free...I'm always up for a little editing of the front page:winkwink:

Char...who is Connor in Eastenders....I watch it now and again...before DH enters soldier mode on the PS3 and I join you lovelies:lol:

Lindsey...sorry hun...I missed that the :witch: had arrived with you to babe:hugs: Lots of dust for the next cycle sweets:hugs:

Dandy....Hope everything goes ok with the gyne:hugs:...thinking of you:hugs:

Celtic...:hi: honey...hope you're ok:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> Kel...should I pop you down as the 10th then for the time being until we know otherwise

sure HOPEFULLY this date will STICK :winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

never :hugs: have a great time :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Consider it done Kel...I hope it sticks to:winkwink: 

So who else do I need to pester for dates....???....C'mon girlies...lets have all members that are still trying on that list for december....So we can really set it alight:winkwink:....PMA.....PMA.....PMA....:happydance:


----------



## kelster823

you can also add me to the Nov as a frigin witch Nov 10th.. this way you can keep track :) :winkwink:


----------



## xcharx

Never - im soo glad you get to spend time with hubby :hugs: :D we understand youll be away, we love you anyways :) 

kel - yay so ive gotta wait til the 10th 

welshie - connor is the young black guy that carol is sleeping with. He ALWAYS Has his top off! Yum yum! LOL my Oh has an xbox... So I can understand soldier mode,has he got cod black ops? 

celtic - hiya chick! Hows ya lil family :) 

dandy - how many hours til your appointment. I get Well confused with the time difference lol. 

x


----------



## xcharx

Ladies im fed up of trying to work out a way me and ian can afford this mortgage. His mother keeps encouraging him to go for it, but ive tried showing him that we cant after I come off the 90% pay from maternity. Were going to see her on sat - so im gna write every lil thing down so she can see. As ive tried to explain to ian, if we cant afford to pay the mortgage Well loose the house and her deposite!! X


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

This is a really quick one from me to say hi and wish everyone well. I've just come in from work after an 11 hour day so I'm too tired to read over the last couple days worth of posts. I hope everyone is doing well, and full of PMA!!

there was frost on the ground today in London - brrrr. Winter's coming. I want some baby fat to keep me warm!!!! (and for many other reasons, but surely this must help!!!)

I'm going for acupuncture tomorrow so I'll let you know how it goes

I'm going a bit crazy already with 2WW - only on 5dpo - AF is due 25th so let's see how far I get before I test.

Have I missed any BFPs on here in the last couple of days - please say I have - there were definitely some promising signs being shared last week!!

xx


----------



## kelster823

Char can you rent a house to own???

we have places like that here

OHH Welshie you can add Leeze too for Nov.. :yipee: we have another tester in Nov


----------



## xcharx

Hi Lezze! No bfp :( damn it. Af got dandy :( but were holdin out for aj :) 

kel - Yea we do. But there hard to sell when we want to move :( Argh! The house we wanted was Well cheap aswell :( if his mum paid our cars off we could afford it but I dont wna ask her as it takes the p*ss I think lol x


----------



## WelshRose

Right then girls I think the front page is correct for the time being...thanx Kel:thumbup::hugs:
So that's 3 possible chances of :bfp: for November...can't believe we haven't had any so far this month:dohh:

Char...No he hasn't got it yet...I banned him from buying it...told him he had to ask Santa for it:winkwink::rofl: They all seem the same to me...I never know which one he's playing:dohh:
I googled Connor:winkwink: How has Carol ended up with him?!:rofl:


----------



## kelster823

> But there hard to sell when we want to move

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Welshie ya do a FANTASTIC job with the front page!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I def wanna see a WHOLE bunch of :bfp: soon :)


----------



## WelshRose

Thank-you Babe...:hugs::hugs:

Lets hope we all make the most of the cold dark winter nights:winkwink::lol:

I don't think we've had a month without any bfp:shock: I guess as I'm the only one still waiting to Ov and testing in Nov...I'd better get to it!...whilst hoping that AJ and Leeze have been lucky!:lol:


----------



## dandybrush

char 5 and a half hours till my appointment

welshie put me down for :witch: november also :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

Dandy Doo she already put ya down bubba :lol:

ooohh 5 hours- ya gotta let us know how it goes kay



> Lets hope we all make the most of the cold dark winter nights

yes lets


----------



## WelshRose

I already had hun, earlier today:hugs::hugs:
How much longer to the gyne appt?:winkwink:

Edit: Aww God you can tell it's that time of night when Welshie should be climbing the wooden hill:dohh::lol:

I hope it goes ok...I shall check in before heading off to work tomorrow morning...Kel I'm joining you in hating wednesdays:growlmad: You in the office tomorrow?:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

yes its sad to not to see any bfps for nov yet either

leeze af i think has got lindsey now too :dohh: i for sure thought she would be a bfp


----------



## dandybrush

ok thanx guys...you can tell i dont check the front very often :blush:


----------



## WelshRose

Unlike me:rofl:....who I'm sure sits staring at it for inspiration:rofl::winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

ok i just went to check it :thumbup: i love all the flashing BFP's, wish i had one :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

Right then Peeps...I'm gone...up the wooden hill!

Never...if I don't get chance to speak tomorrow...have a very safe trip home:hugs::hugs:

Sweetdreams girls:kiss:


----------



## dandybrush

night welshie, sleep tight


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: I've been reading all day but I couldn't be bothered to write a reply - I'm sorry :blush: 

I just wanted to say Never have an AMAZING time back home and with DH! So happy you're off tomorrow... I will keep my legs crossed just for you so you don't miss it! Aw I'm just so excited for you, can't imagine how excited you must be!! Lots of love and :dust: x x x 


Hey maybe we could also have birth predictions on the front page?! I think baby Jesus will be here the 18th... :shrug: don't know why! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> You in the office tomorrow

YES................. POOT DANG-- nite nite sweetie

yep go ahead Suz :ignore: LOL LOL

but that is a GREAT idea- predicting the births............... do we win anything? :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

OMG frigin god.. the radio station we listen to already has CHRISTMAS music on.... NOoooooooo it's only 11-16-2010


----------



## dandybrush

nah your wrong its 17-11-2010


----------



## kelster823

umm NOPE I said it first so it is 11/16/2010.. tomorrow will be 11/17/2010

LOL

with that I am off to bed... 3:30am wake up call PPFFFLLLTTTTT


----------



## dandybrush

:ignore: night kel, see you on 17/11/2010


----------



## TntArs06

Never- Have a GREAT-WONDERFUL-STUPENDOUS time! Will miss seeing your posts but I will probably see ya on FB. Can't wait to see the pics!!!

Hey to the other lovelies here! 

Just droppen in real quick. Been super busy and definitely shouldn't be. I hurt alot again...but I think im OVing...I think??? :shrug: the EWCM is what is throwen me off. Anyways, off to bed! Have a good night


----------



## dandybrush

:cry:

so i went to the gyn, and im not allowed to take any clomid this cycle, apparently, my ultrasound last time, being on day 9 didnt confirm pcos, so i have to have another one :dohh: which im having tomorrow :dohh: i hate ultrasounds

and the reason im not allowed to start the clomid again is my stupid OH :cry: because he hasnt had his semen tested yet she said she doesnt want me on something with potential side effects if his sperm arent swimming straight :cry: now im never gonna get my xmas bfp :cry: i'll prob have another 80 day cycle now :cry:


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - uh Oh! Try and take it easy babe :hugs: member you had surgery the other day! Glad to hear your body is possibly o again :hugs:

dandy - Argh I cant believe your gyne! I think its wrong to give it you and then be like Well actually no :( has your Oh booked his sperm test? :hugs: :hugs: hope everything gets sorted quickly! 

kel - today its 17/11/2010 :) Haha! I never understod why uk and us write it differently? 

never - dunno if your gna come in before you fly but have a lovely time :hugs: 
xx


----------



## xcharx

AFM - work today! Today ill be working 5 & 1/4 hours so I wont be earning alot! Ugh! I had a dream last night about the psychic I went to see back in feb, I really wna go see her again but I can justify spending £35 because I dont have it spare at the mo... Hmm... 

:hi: to everyone else yet to check in :kiss: xx


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

I haven't read through the posts yet. Just wanted to jump on and say goodbye to never.

NEVER, Have a fantastic time with your family and DH. We will miss you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

no he hasnt booked it yet, but im going to be on him constantly till he does it

do you girls think i should try soy this cycle? and not tell my gyn about it? i dont really wanna do anything behind her back, maybe just make it a no stress cycle with and just bd every second night maybe :shrug:


----------



## SBB

I was going to say you could do soy instead? I probably wouldn't tell her to be honest. 

I don't think that him not having done his SA is a very good reason for not taking clomid?! 

The problem is of you don't take soy or something, you might end up kicking yourself if you have another 90+ day cycle :shrug: 
Personally I'd do it and tell her after. But then I like breaking rules :haha: 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - I agree with Sbb, id take it and not tell her. Clomid is clearly helping you! Grr some docs just make things worse! Try not to stress out over your dh SA, Itll only put stress on your relationship :hugs: x


----------



## kelster823

Morning :hi:

hey it's 11/17/2010... :rofl: and my SIL birthday----- 
anyhooo

at work- ca ca... crappy commute in- we had heavy rains this am and thunderstorms- so of course everyone was going at a snail's pace... give me a break- get the hell outta my way.. :rofl:

Dandy- yep I would do soy...... CD 3-7-- DON'T do cycle day 2-6---- that gives you the chance of popping out MANY eggies.... well at least that is what I heard.. CD 3-7 gives you better quality of an eggie....and what MG of clomid were you on? this way you can figure out how much to take.... I think that is NUTS that you GYN won't give you clomid this cycle because of your OH..... Jeff didn't have any spermie anaylst done.... 

Hey Suz- Char- good morning :hi:

kay I know this is SHORT but I gotta get stuff done before anyone comes in.. I will be back in a momento........


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Never - im soo glad you get to spend time with hubby :hugs: :D we understand youll be away, we love you anyways :)
> 
> kel - yay so ive gotta wait til the 10th
> 
> welshie - connor is the young black guy that carol is sleeping with. He ALWAYS Has his top off! Yum yum! LOL my Oh has an xbox... So I can understand soldier mode,has he got cod black ops?
> 
> celtic - hiya chick! Hows ya lil family :)
> 
> dandy - how many hours til your appointment. I get Well confused with the time difference lol.
> 
> x

:hi: back at you, not bad my eldest son is not well, home sick from school poor lad 

Welshie how are you going :hugs: Im doing ok, the doc has upped my insulin again and Im on two lots of injections at lunch time so 5 injections a day. cant wait till friday and my scan just to see baby is ok and what size he is now. 

Kel :hugs: stupid slow people :winkwink: our weather is windy and wet and cold :cold:

TNT you take it easy now wont you, good that your body is doing its thing and getting back to normal:thumbup:

Dandy I go with the girls advice :hugs: any thing to advoid a very very long cycle !


----------



## ttcbaby117

Never - have such a wonderful time! I am soo sure you will take advantage of it!

Dont have much time, my nephew is harrassing me to read him a book...have a great day!


----------



## kelster823

WOW Chilli Cheese Fries..................dang it is VERY quiet in here today

ohh celtic- I hope he feels better- nuttin worst then having home a sick kid... :( 

TTC- hope you are having a GREAT time...


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> hey it's 11/17/2010... :rofl: and my SIL birthday-----
> anyhooo
> 
> at work- ca ca... crappy commute in- we had heavy rains this am and thunderstorms- so of course everyone was going at a snail's pace... give me a break- get the hell outta my way.. :rofl:
> 
> Dandy- yep I would do soy...... CD 3-7-- DON'T do cycle day 2-6---- that gives you the chance of popping out MANY eggies.... well at least that is what I heard.. CD 3-7 gives you better quality of an eggie....and what MG of clomid were you on? this way you can figure out how much to take.... I think that is NUTS that you GYN won't give you clomid this cycle because of your OH..... Jeff didn't have any spermie anaylst done....
> 
> Hey Suz- Char- good morning :hi:
> 
> kay I know this is SHORT but I gotta get stuff done before anyone comes in.. I will be back in a momento........

well today is CD 3, i'll have to buy the soy today, do health food shops sell the stuff? where will i find it??

I was on 50 mg of clomid, if we happen to fall pg...this cycle then do i tell the gyn i took soy?? do i tell my OH, he will prob think im being silly :dohh: and after OH has his sperm done we have to make an appy with the gyn, what if she wants to bring on AF so we can start a clomid cycle :shrug: :cry: i dont know, its soo confusing


----------



## dandybrush

maybe i should just ride this cycle out, the one before i was on clomid wasnt mega long either :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

> health food shops sell the stuff

they should.. ask for SOY INSOFLAVONES-- not just soy---- take it before you go to bed... just remember to take it the same time each day- for 5 days ONLY- just like clomid.... you will probably get the soy that is 40mg--- you can take 2... 80mg equals the same as 50 mg of clomid....(well that is what I heard- anyone else wanna step in on this one)

I would soooooooo hate to see you have another really long cycles babe...


----------



## xcharx

Evening ladies! 

celtic - Aww hope your boy gets better soon :) 

dandy - hmm its up to you hun! Jus dont want ya kicking yourself if you end up having a long cycle 

kel - Oh no! Its raining ere but not bad. 

got such a belly ache along with a headache :( feel like pooh! Waiting for my mumma to cook me dinner :) x


----------



## dandybrush

:cry: am so stressed atm, going away for the weekend, leaving my puppy, have to talk to the dog sitter and make sure she knows what she is doing :dohh: have to tidy the house, have my ultrasound today :dohh: 

i might stop at the health food shop (the only one i know of) and if i cant get the soy i guess that answers my questions :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

awww feel better Char---- I wish my mom could make me din din--- but I haven't lived with her for 20 years.... (she makes a SLAMMIN' Turkey or Chicken and rice soup)... and I rarely ever go to her house- we talk on the phone ALL the time though.....

not raining here anymore.. it stopped early this AM... so my commute home will be fine.. well except for the A Holes on the road.. :rofl:




> am so stressed atm

 STOP STOP STOP..........


----------



## dandybrush

we could always make the next gyn appy in about a month as the cycle reaches the end :shrug: then she wont have to know that i took the soy...


----------



## kelster823

why would you tell her??????????? I didn't tell mine.. :rofl:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy- think of it this way, do you want to carry on Clomid? Coz if you do you might aswell take soy! I wouldnT tell your gyne, shell prob only moan and say you Shouldnt be taking things without her say so! Hope you have a good weekend away :hugs: 

kel - your not home yet? I love my mum, but she dont half get on my nerves LOL god love her :haha: 

Ttc - sorry chick I missed your post! Hope your having a WkD time :) 
x


----------



## kelster823

no bubba.. still at work--- it's only 2:40pm.... I still have another hour and 20 before I leave and then it will be another hour drive home...


----------



## xcharx

Kel - Oh yuck? What is it you do anyways? X


----------



## kelster823

work for a health insurance company as an analyst..


----------



## SBB

:wave: hey girls... 

Sorry been quiet today I had to make a butterfly picture for someone... 

Dandy I wouldn't tell her about the soy. And also don't go and see her in a month and tell her you've had a month long cycle.... Otherwise she'll think your cycles are shortening and you won't get the clomid! 

Anyway... I have to tell you guys how wonderful our kelster is :D 
A while ago she asked for my address, and obviously I thought she was some kind of psycho stalker, but gave it to her anyway :shrug: 
Anyway, today there was a package in the post from America :happydance: inside were 4 baby grows - they are too cute! And 5 pairs of excessively cute socks :D 
Back at the beginning of this thread it was really just me, kel, and welshie... We've been on a long journey together. And it's so amazing that kel would send me something so lovely in real life... Obviously I cried :haha: 
Love you Kell :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

oops


----------



## dandybrush

OK side effects of soy?


So wen would be best to see her again? Once oh does his sa? Like ASAP?


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - im guessing as soy is simillar to Clomid the side effects will be the same? But I dont know alot about Clomid so dont take my word for it! 

night girl, feeling pants!xx


----------



## dandybrush

night char


----------



## kelster823

> obviously I thought she was some kind of psycho stalker

DAMN................geesh....................:rofl: nice real nice.. :rofl:

Suz we have been together since the beginning (pg 5 of this HUGO thread) thru- figuring out if I was gonna O (my first ever attemp to temp)- you walked me thru it... then I got my :bfp: and your :bfp: only DAYS after mine- we were BUMP BUDDIES- but then you were there for me when I MC.. you are a special cyber-friend..:hugs:... I am glad you liked the baby clothes- hope Bubba Jesus isn't tooo big.. LOL it was the least I could do since I won't be there when the lil man is born..........

ALL you ladies are very SPECIAL to me- you have kept me SANE when I didn't think I could do it anymore

and for that THANK YOU


----------



## dandybrush

kel :hugs: that is so nice what you did :hugs: you are a special girlie indeed :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Hi :flower:

sorry to hear AF got you, Dandy. I agree with the others about going for the soy. I'd go with the "it's better to regret something you have done than to regret something you haven't done" principle on this one. You know your body better than they do

Kel, that was really sweet re the babygrows - and I'm seriously keeping everything crossed for you that one day in the not too distant future you'll be getting babygrows sent to you!! 

I had an acupuncture session today, it was actually really nice and my body felt quite relaxed although I couldn't quite relax my mind. Let's hope it helps!!

xx


----------



## kelster823

ehh thanks guys.... I meant it when I say you ALL mean a ton to me... 

Leeze relax the mind- I told Suz a long time ago.. just can't do accupunture... :lol:

Dandy did you find the soy? I say GO FOR IT!!!!! what do you have to lose?


----------



## SBB

Lol I hope bubba Jesus isn't too big either :haha: 
Can't wait for your bfp again and to be sending you a pressie :D 

Dandy I'm not sure when would be best to see her again. What is the next meeting for? Just to get the clomid or discuss test results? 

Leeze glad you enjoyed your acu... I had it, mine was ok but not a relaxing environment at all which made it not that enjoyable... :( 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> Can't wait for your bfp again and to be sending you a pressie

now I didn't go and do that just so I would get in return.. that is sooo not me... I do it just from the heart <3

soo funny you guys call them pressies- we call them onesies


----------



## SBB

I know you didn't do it for a return hun :D 

And pressie is present/gift :haha: 

We call onesies baby grows... I think?! Lol I'm not really sure, that's what I call them anyhow... 

I will make you something I think, possibly after your baby is born :D I know that's a while away yet and we don't know when, but I can still think of ideas and I already have one :lol: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> And pressie is present/gift

OMG good lord.. what a dufus I am :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:



> but I can still think of ideas and I already have one

awww- but remember we will not find out the sex of the babe.... :thumbup: I wanna a SURPRISE the day of the birth......... but then again boy or girl that child will be coming home in some sort of Dallas Cowboys get-up- football season or not too.... :rofl:

Son of a ............ they are playing Christmas music AGAIN on the radio.. it is to dang EARLY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

You'd be team yellow? Cool! I had to know! 

Anyway it's gone midnight to sleeps for me'... I come to bed earlier but Jesus kicks me for quite a while before I am allowed to go to sleep :D 

Night night, thanks again kell :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Nite sweetie.. you are very welcome :)


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:
kel - your such a luvly person to do that for Sbb :) :hugs:

Sbb - not long til buba now :) eek! Is your lil soldier the first maca baby on this thread? 

AFM - work :( yuck! But im only working for 1hour 45mins today - wahoo :haha: england lost against france last night in football - absolute pants! X


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs::hugs:

I am jumping on real quick as i have to go to work :growlmad: 1 week left and then I'm on maternity leave :happydance::happydance:

Kelster, What a lovely friend you are :hugs::hugs: That is so sweet. Sbb was the one who replied to my thread about taking maca, she pointed me in this direction and I'm very grateful. 

When i talk about you all at home my DH says now is that your real friends or the ones who live in your computer :dohh: lol.

Have a lovely day ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

SBB said:


> You'd be team yellow? Cool! I had to know!
> 
> Anyway it's gone midnight to sleeps for me'... I come to bed earlier but Jesus kicks me for quite a while before I am allowed to go to sleep :D
> 
> Night night, thanks again kell :hugs:
> 
> X x x

Baby sparkle does this. The minute i settle down in bed she is off. I tricked her the other night. I led on the sofa for an hour before i went to bed. She kicked away quite happily thinking she was keeping me up. Then i went to bed no movement it was lovely just to fall asleep and not have to adjust position 20 times lol. 
Oh but she got me back sbb good and proper 3am i am jolted awake with some huge movements. "I said Oi this is no time for rearranging the furniture"
I heard a murmur from the other side of the bed " are you for real woman. Next your be telling me shes reading a book in there" :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

girls quick is this soy i can use https://www.chemistwarehouse.com.au/product.asp?id=40031&pname=Blackmores+Phytolife+Tablets+30 ??


----------



## dandybrush

is soy isoflavones really used for menopause?


----------



## dandybrush

sbb at this time there is no appy booked with the gyn, i have to call her up once OH sends his sperm in and then we'll make an appy


----------



## dandybrush

or that https://www.biovea-australia.com/(S...2&TI=GTPAU&utm_source=getprice&utm_medium=cpc but i prob wouldnt get that till next week, have to order it online


----------



## dandybrush

the only one i can find in the shops is that chemist warehouse link i posted one...:dohh: will it be ok with calcium in it too??


----------



## xcharx

Sparkle - Haha you tricked ya baby? :haha: least it worked! 

dandy - sorry chick I know nothing about soy so I cant help ya :hugs:

Well I would have left uni today as a qualified nurse BUT I left half way through so im not :( regret it a lil now BUT I will go back to uni in the future to do social work :) 

:hi: to all the other ladies yet to pop in :hugs: x


----------



## SBB

Sorry dandy I know nothing about soy... But yes it is used for menopause, I know that. Maybe ask in the soy thread? 

Lol sparkle I know what you mean about rearranging the furniture - feels like that's what they're doing :haha: baby Jesus even seems to wait til I've turned the light out before going nuts :haha: 

Char yep I think Baby Jesus is the first maca bean baby :happydance: well at least I'm the first one who was a regular poster/still posts! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

:( well its too late now, if the blackmores one is ok ill pick it up tomorrow and start it tomorrow night, hopefully 1 night late isnt the end all :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Dandy same as clomid you could take it as late as days 5-9... 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

i might just pick up that one i can get at the chemist tomorrow and start it, how many would i have to take, heres the link https://www.chemistwarehouse.com.au/product.asp?id=40031&pname=Blackmores+Phytolife+Tablets+30


----------



## SBB

They look fine to me, no idea how many you'd take though sorry. Kell or linny should be on later they'll know... 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sparkle that is sooo funny :haha: my little boy doesnt wake me up yet! but I woke up in the midddle of the night and was like ok when did he move last:dohh: then I felt a little kick phew! :haha:

Kel that is sooooo sweet :hugs: you are so kind :hugs:


Well my son is all better, he was complaing of being hungry so let him east toast and he said he felt worse after and the pain was moving all over! got a brain wave and thought trapped wind, gave hime something for it and he belched himself better :haha: so he is grand now :happydance: 

My blood sugars are driving me mad, they are going up high even when I dont eat any thing:dohh: I had a nice 5.6 after dinner and at bed time I got a 7.8 :dohh: oh well keep going 

SCAN tomorrow :happydance:

Dandy I dont know much about Soy, but peeped in the Soy thread once or twice see what they have to say and the best of luck :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Celtic must be v frustrating with your blood sugars :( 

Pregno girls I got some good deals emailed by Amazon today: 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Angelcare-AC...4901_as_img_1/
£58.99 usually £80 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Medela-030-0...4901_as_img_5/
£63.99 usually £80 and I've rarely seen it on sale 

x x x


----------



## yazzy

OMG so much to read up on...i'm sure I only missed a day????

I'm going to be the boring one and say i'd probably wait it out Dandy. Soy works like clomid and you aren't meant to use it too many times as it can then have the reverse effect on your body as you are altering the hormones release by your pituitary gland. obviously clomid has other side effects as to why you can't take it more than 6 cycles in a row (or shouldn't).

I can understand your gynae though - I am going through it myself. I'm onto a full 12 months of ttc now and its frustrating as hell! But they said the same to me...not to start the clomid until all tests are done and results are back because if something did show up with you or your OH you are wasting the amount of times you can take the clomid...if that makes sense.

I did one month on soy and it halved my cycle length. I then took nothing on the next cycle and it shortened by another 10 days and again I didn't take anything this cycle because of my HSG and fingers crossed it isn't going to be a really long one as all results are back and i'm finally allowed to start the clomid.

Welshie....if and that is a big IF my cycle goes like the last one I will be testing on 11th December. Cd22 at the mo and no signs of ov grrr!


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Celtic must be v frustrating with your blood sugars :(
> 
> Pregno girls I got some good deals emailed by Amazon today:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Angelcare-AC...4901_as_img_1/
> £58.99 usually £80
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Medela-030-0...4901_as_img_5/
> £63.99 usually £80 and I've rarely seen it on sale
> 
> x x x

Yep guess I wil work it out, see what my scan says tomorrow, hopefully baby is cooking nicely and not getting too big, but have a feeling they will say he is still a big one! 


Ive had had the most rotten news im soooo upset:cry: the house were were moving to, has fallen though, yet we have evey thing in motion s for moving out of our present house and have to be out on the 1st of December. I cant believe it in total shock Im about to be homeless in two weeks :cry: there is no way we will find some were to live in two weeks oh poo on a stick


----------



## SBB

Nooooo Celtic :cry: is it rented or are you buying? 

I don't know what to say, you must be so gutted :( any idea what you'll do? 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> or that https://www.biovea-australia.com/(S...2&TI=GTPAU&utm_source=getprice&utm_medium=cpc but i prob wouldnt get that till next week, have to order it online


holy shita Dandy 500mg............whooaa I have never seen 500mg- but I am wondering JUST how much is Soy..... Mine is this and you can see it is only 40mg and it is 40 mg of just soy... def go check in the Soy thread- because I am not sure how much you should take now

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Spring-Valley-Dietary-Supplement-Soy-Isoflavones-60-ct/10324815

Celtic soo glad your lil man is feeling better... and you with this sugar.. UGH.. good luck tomorrow at your scan :)


ETA~ OMG CELTIC----------- ohh hun- if we lived closer I would tell you to come here and stay- how the flip did it fall thru????????? :hugs: :hugs:

Spark-that is HYSTERICAL what your OH says about your "real" friends or in the computer.... :rofl:

and see now when I ask ANY of your girls for your addys you know what i am gonna be doing- I AM NOT A FREAKING STALKER...:rofl:

Yazzy- wee doggie you are gonna take clomid now- results back and all.. YAY YAY YAY :dust: all over you

Char-1hr and 45 minutes today........ I gotta another 10 hours ahead of me today. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr- mid wife comes today right? let us know who it goes

:hi: Suz----my gosh you are almost 35 weeks............. flippin 35 weeks.. DANG!!!!!!!!! I would be less then a month right now- I am gonna do something on Dec 8th- I don't what but I have to- just for my own sanity

ok ok ok I gotta get to work

CHELLO to all the other ladies that have not checked in Yet :hi:


----------



## SBB

Yep only 5 weeks to go! 

Over here for baby loss week people lit candles, I thought that was really nice... You could light a candle for your little angel? :hugs: 

Char good luck with the M/W! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> thought that was really nice... You could light a candle for your little angel

that's a NICE idea--- I may also let go a white balloon with a little note attched to it


----------



## SBB

Aw that's such a lovely idea... Or a Chinese lantern... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> Or a Chinese lantern

hee hee don't live close enough to the ocean.. i mean i do but it takes about 45 minutes to get there... but that is an awesome idea as well :)


----------



## SBB

I mean like this kell... You light them and they float up into the sky https://www.midnightlanterns.co.uk/?gclid=CNjN3tjEqqUCFYYf4Qod3BpVZQ
They're really beautiful... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> I mean like this kell... You light them and they float up into the sky https://www.midnightlanterns.co.uk/?gclid=CNjN3tjEqqUCFYYf4Qod3BpVZQ
> They're really beautiful...
> 
> X x x


ohhhhhhhh those are BEAUTIFUL.. I have never seen them before....


----------



## CelticNiamh

Feel a bit better now, have got things in motion for finding some were else, it was a rented house through the council, but the guy who owns it got an offer to sell and even I can see he be mad not to take it, but we have to be out of our house so the next tenants can go in, but the council are going to bend over backwards to get us some were we like, such a relief! things are really bad here now, IMF are here talking about a bail out :wacko:

Kel thanks Hun, thankfully we would not be on the streets, we have my mums and DH parents if it came to that. just so disappointed as I really liked the house what can you do. hopefully it will all work out:flower:


PS I love the balloon or lantern idea, I wouldn't mind doing that for my little angel as well :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

That's good news Celtic, hope you can find somewhere just as good :D 

x x x


----------



## Hollybush75

I can't believe I'm rejoining this thread :)

I was on here back in March when I started taking Maca Root whilst TTC pg#3. We got our BFP on 1st April after 11 months of trying and I like to put it down to taking Maca. Sadly we did lose our little girl at 10 weeks and subsequently found out I have an underactive thyroid. I've been on meds for 10 weeks and had my first levels check yesterday which showed my levels have more or less returned to normal. My consultant gave me the green light for us to TTC again and I'm so happy. We're not going to be actively TTC until the New Year as it's our little girl's due date on 8th December and I'd like to have a few drinks over Christmas and the New Year before we start aiming for fourth time lucky. I've started taking my Maca Root today which I had left over from last time but they expire in Jan 11 so I guess I'll need to buy some more LOL.

:flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hollybush75 said:


> I can't believe I'm rejoining this thread :)
> 
> I was on here back in March when I started taking Maca Root whilst TTC pg#3. We got our BFP on 1st April after 11 months of trying and I like to put it down to taking Maca. Sadly we did lose our little girl at 10 weeks and subsequently found out I have an underactive thyroid. I've been on meds for 10 weeks and had my first levels check yesterday which showed my levels have more or less returned to normal. My consultant gave me the green light for us to TTC again and I'm so happy. We're not going to be actively TTC until the New Year as it's our little girl's due date on 8th December and I'd like to have a few drinks over Christmas and the New Year before we start aiming for fourth time lucky. I've started taking my Maca Root today which I had left over from last time but they expire in Jan 11 so I guess I'll need to buy some more LOL.
> 
> :flower:

The very best of luck to getting a sticky bean this time round :hugs: hopefully now with your thyroid under control this will be it


----------



## SBB

Hey hollybush :wave: nice to see you again, but sorry for your loss :hugs: Kelster was also due on the 8th December but lost her angel too... 
I hope maca can help you get your bfp again soon....

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Holly-- you and I were due on the same day :cry: sooo sorry about your loss... mine was to early to even know what sex the baby was... 

but glad to see you back... we have to think postive and foward :hugs:

Celtic --- ::::: wipes forehead :::: glad you found a rental house.. but i understand about not getting your house....


----------



## dandybrush

yazzy said:


> OMG so much to read up on...i'm sure I only missed a day????
> 
> I'm going to be the boring one and say i'd probably wait it out Dandy. Soy works like clomid and you aren't meant to use it too many times as it can then have the reverse effect on your body as you are altering the hormones release by your pituitary gland. obviously clomid has other side effects as to why you can't take it more than 6 cycles in a row (or shouldn't).
> 
> I can understand your gynae though - I am going through it myself. I'm onto a full 12 months of ttc now and its frustrating as hell! But they said the same to me...not to start the clomid until all tests are done and results are back because if something did show up with you or your OH you are wasting the amount of times you can take the clomid...if that makes sense.
> 
> I did one month on soy and it halved my cycle length. I then took nothing on the next cycle and it shortened by another 10 days and again I didn't take anything this cycle because of my HSG and fingers crossed it isn't going to be a really long one as all results are back and i'm finally allowed to start the clomid.
> 
> Welshie....if and that is a big IF my cycle goes like the last one I will be testing on 11th December. Cd22 at the mo and no signs of ov grrr!

im gonna buy the soy today and take it this cycle :thumbup: and then if nothing then i wont do it again :thumbup: maybe it will work for me like it worked for you, can always hope



kelster823 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> or that https://www.biovea-australia.com/(S...2&TI=GTPAU&utm_source=getprice&utm_medium=cpc but i prob wouldnt get that till next week, have to order it online
> 
> 
> holy shita Dandy 500mg............whooaa I have never seen 500mg- but I am wondering JUST how much is Soy..... Mine is this and you can see it is only 40mg and it is 40 mg of just soy... def go check in the Soy thread- because I am not sure how much you should take now
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Spring-Valley-Dietary-Supplement-Soy-Isoflavones-60-ct/10324815Click to expand...


lol kel there is only 25mg of isoflavones in that one of mine, but im going to get the blackmores one today it has 40mg of the isoflavone so i'll only need 2 of them


----------



## dandybrush

celtic :hugs: so glad you found a place :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> lol kel there is only 25mg of isoflavones in that one of mine, but im going to get the blackmores one today it has 40mg of the isoflavone so i'll only need 2 of them

perfect- yep just take two since the 50mg of clomid worked for you last time...


----------



## Hollybush75

kelster823 said:


> Holly-- you and I were due on the same day :cry: sooo sorry about your loss... mine was to early to even know what sex the baby was...

I remember Kelster :hugs: - she was long gone before I found out - nearly 3 weeks :cry: 

We only got to find out the sex as we had chromosome testing done cos it was the third consecutive loss. Thankfully she was perfect. DH and I have also had our chromosomes tested and we are normal too.....well chromosomally anyway :haha:

Thanks Celtic - I too hope that now my thyroid is being controlled the next pregnancy will be a success. It's still frustrating that the medical people won't actually say my untreated underactive thyroid caused the miscarriages but I'm pretty sure it didn't help - after all, I was struggling to function so how on earth could I support a growing baby :nope:


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies and welcome back Hollybush - really sorry to hear about your loss(es) - that sounds really tough. I've only joined this thread a few weeks ago but everyone has been lovely and supportive. It's good that they've been able to find out that you had a thyroid problem - hopefully this next time it will work out for you. A good friend of mine had 3 m/cs, all around 8-10 weeks. Initial tests showed no problems but eventually they found fibroids and she went on to have a beautiful baby girl with her next pregnancy. She's now 5 months pregnant with baby number 2 (and is 42 now!)

I'm going to visit my parents this weekend so will wish you all a lovely weekend and hopefully catch you on Monday. I'm planning to test on Monday, it will be a little bit early - 11 or 12dpo - but you never know!!! xx


----------



## Leeze

Oh - I meant to say, I love the balloon or lantern idea. My due date would have been 2nd Feb so I might do something then to mark the occasion. I'm hoping I'll have a lovely BFP with a sticky bean by then, that would be the best Xmas present ever!! xx


----------



## dandybrush

kel and holly :hugs: 

hope you have a great weekend

im going away for the weekend also, so wont be bak till sunday night, leaving my pup :( hope he is looked after (i have a friend visiting, hopefully staying at least 1 night)

i would love a xmas bfp also :dust: to everyone


----------



## RNVB

Thanks ladies! I'm not thinking about getting a BFP this month donno why.:sleep: Its just that first 2 days of period leaves me so damn depressed that I start blaming by DH dohh:)....
I'm going to states tomorrow so hopefully I must find the organic ones. I'm bad with powders so I decided to buy the gelatinized capsules. Thank you for your support ladies!


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girlies,

Not completely ignoring you guys! Just have been super busy. I have a darn UTI and it hurts and peed more than a pg woman would last night. Ughh

Hollybush- Im so sorry for your loss hun! I sure hope when you do get your next bfp that they control the thyroid. Wispyshadow on here had problems with her thyroid and once she got that under control she got her bfp. I've had one MC (recently) and that tore me apart! I couldn't imagine how this must feel! Im so sorry. :hugs:

Dandy and Kel- Have fun this weekend! I probably wont be on much either due to our ceremony! teehee :happydance: 

SBB- I love the idea of the laterns in the sky. It reminds me of the P!nk video "raise your glass." I was thinking about the baloon idea Kel had but I really like that idea as well. May 25th would have been our due date, so I really want to do that.

:wave: to the other ladies in here!! Hope you guys are FAB!!!

AFM- I know this is sad but today it has been 1 month sense the MC began and lost our angel. So I have been mopping around all day at work. Im trying to be positive though and looking forward to the future! 

Alright off to bedsy by!!! Night ya'll


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:
celtic - glad Youve found a house, said the house you wanted fell through :( ive been seeing in the news about ireland! Hope the country can become more stable again soon! 

holly - sorry for your losses :hugs: at least now your body is balanced. 

Tnt - wahoo its nearly sat :) excited much? Cant believe its been a month already :( :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else :hugs: Sbb, kel, dandy, delila, Lindsey, sparkle, linny Ttc, aj & anyone ive missed x


----------



## xcharx

AFM - Well midwife came yesterday. Filled out paper work, gave me all the info I need, shes sent off for my scans soo its waiting for the post now :) gotta see her next week for blood tests. I like her but I dunno shes just not what I expected? Hmm... Got lots of work today :( yuck! I keep getting LOADS of wind in my stomach to the point its painfull, its horrible! X


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

TNT so exciting you're getting married this weekend!! I hope it goes really well and you can both enjoy yourselves :hugs: 

Char - get used to the wind, it only gets worse :blush: :haha: 

I am going to primarni today :happydance: primark - it's a really cheap clothes shop! Going to get a nightie for the birth and load of new pants :happydance: woohoo!! I'm very excited :haha: I don't live that near one so it's quite a treat! 

Have a good day everyone :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - primarni! Whoop whoop luv that shop! Great for shoes, bags, undies (not their bras tho, no support for my boobs)! Have fun :haha: glad to know wind is normal ;) x


----------



## kelster823

Morning

TnT- CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS- are you taking Amy's last name or is she taking your's :dance: 

Suz- have a fun day shopping.... I will be doing that next Friday-- EARLY too- next Thursday is our Thanksgiving holiday and the Friday after is called Black Friday - shoppers delight- stores have MAJOR sales- people are out and lined up by midnite at some lo-cals- for mostly electonics because they only have a limited supply....I am usually up and gone by 6:45am-go pick up my mom- and won't get home til later in the afternoon... 

Oh yeah BTW me and my mom MIGHT be going to the Macy's Day parade in New York City on Turkey Day- not sure yet- depends on the weather

Char- glad the MW appointment went well... but you are not sure of her???

Leeze have a great time with your visit

ok ok ok where'd WELSHIE go AGAIN?

:hi: Linny Spark TTC Delia Celtic Yazzy Holly Dandy AJ


----------



## xcharx

Kel - do you have january sales? I love january sales - coz I have xmas and my birthday money :haha: Well I thought I had dodged morning sickness, but I just threw up :( Ohwell! 

how is everyone? Where you all hiding? X


----------



## kelster823

yeah we have them but not like the day after Thanksgiving....whhoooaaa you should even see the sales on the internet....50% off entire purchase ect ect ect

ugh the only thing I HATE are the crowds--- parking in the mall is CRAZY!!! Americans are very IGNORANT RUDE and PUSHY PEOPLE...........I told off these two ladies 2 years ago... my mom and i were walking into a Target- big doors (electric) mind you- and these two ladies QUITE THE BIG ONES I might add-- just walking very slow SIDE by SIDE- and no one could get by them-- I said Geesh-Us- H-Crips MOVE YOUR FAT ASSES- my mom wanted to die.. but come on- you two are not the only people in the world... hee hee hee- I sometime say OUT LOUD what I am thinking... gets me into trouble....

awwwwwwwwwww no throw up.. ewwwwwwwwwwwwww LOL


----------



## xcharx

Kel - you crack me up. But I agree, its damn rude of them to get in ppls ways, Spesh in a mad sale! You looking for anything in particular?x


----------



## kelster823

nope- if I see something I see something.. I have TO MANY people to buy for... 30 in total... and we just don't buy one gift either,, it is usually 2 to 3 for each person... it is getting to much but as long as we CAN- we will....


----------



## xcharx

God 30ppl? Wow! I buy for my mum,dad,sis,partner (altho I might jus get his windows tinted after xmas) his parents. Then my closest mate, then ive got another friend and her 3 kids, my grandad. Thats too many for me lol x


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

I got quite a stash at primarni! LOADS of socks and knickers! Love it :D 

I am extremely tired... 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: 

I can't stand shopping in the sales! The number of people just pisses me right off! 

X x x


----------



## erin7707

Hey girls! I got my + OPK 3 days earlier than the last 2 cycles! Think it was due to the maca!? hmmmm... 
:happydance:


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - good old primarni ;) did you get your delivery nighty? 

WHERE IS EVERYONE Lol 

x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hope everyone is having a great weekend

happy wedding tnt :hugs: 

sbb glad you got some good bargains :thumbup: i love going shopping for bargains :haha: 

:wave: xcharx, kel, and everyone else, im off to relax after spending most of my weekend in a car :dohh: 

also im on day 3 of soy, having no side effects, heres hoping it brings on an early Ov for me and i can have my BFP by xmas...if not ill try not to let it get to me toooo much :dohh: and just enjoy the holiday


----------



## WelshRose

kelster823 said:


> ok ok ok where'd WELSHIE go AGAIN?

:wave: I'm Here :wave:

Sorry peeps...have just had a super busy few days since I was last on:dohh:

I've read thru all the pages that I have missed but have probably forgotten quite a bit....please forgive me....I have a very muzzy head from too much :wine: last night:wacko: I don't usually drink at all but went out with two friends last night for a meal and we ended up sharing 3 bottles of wine:thumbup:

Kel...Hiya Sweetie...Goodluck with those sales hun...I tend to steer clear as SBB says...far too many people and shops in a mess....I tend to shop the sales online from a quiet lounge with a :coffee::lol: Hope you get all those presents sorted....Welshie is being very bad this year and still hasn't started...no Christmas cards, wrapping paper...nothing:nope: I'm feeling the need thou now...finally....Hopefully it'll all be done by the first week of Dec:thumbup: So how many people will be at your Thanksgiving?

Holly....it's lovely to see you back with us babe:hugs:

Leeze & AJ...Super GOOD LUCK for Monday...can't wait for the results:hugs:

Yazzy...I'll pop you down for the 11th sweets...just let me know if you need it changing at any point:flower:

Celtic....So sorry to hear about the house hun...and your blood sugars:hugs: Have you got anything else sorted yet?

Erin....:happydance: for an earlier Ov...hope you're lucky hun:hugs:

Dandy....Whoop Whoop for the SOY:thumbup: Hope your DH's SA comes back ok, has he booked it yet?:hugs:

Sparkle...Are you now officially on Mat Leave?....:happydance: I had to laugh at Mr Sparkle....Shaun says pretty much the same thing...you'd think they'd learn to keep up:rofl: Hope baby sparkle is happy with the new furniture arrangement and for your sakes has settled down with a good book:winkwink::hugs:

SBB...I love a good shopping trip...hope you get lots of nice stuff:hugs: I see it's just you and me chick that have played the predictions for Baby Jesus' arrival....hopefully more will play the game:winkwink:

TNT...Hope yesterday was just magical for you both babe...We need to hear all about it...and pics:winkwink::hugs:

Char...Hope the sickness is ok today:hugs: Bring on Mr Postie....:happydance: Have you told your Dad now...how'd it go?:hugs:

Linny....where've you gone sweetie??....Missing you:hugs:

Hey to everyone else that I've missed and hasn't checked in for a while:hugs::hugs:

AFM....Well my brother and his girlfriend of 18mths came to visit yesterday...our first time of meeting her. They sat there on the sofa beaming like cheshire cats and then my bro announced that they'd got engaged a couple of weeks back...:shock: They make a really cute couple and she seems really lovely...I didn't think there'd be a girl good enough for my baby bro but...Big Sis approves:thumbup::winkwink::rofl:
I'm in the tww as well....I'm putting Ov down as thursday...so 3dpo today:yipee: 
Right I gotta go...Welshie needs more water:dohh:....catch ya'll later:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey welshie, i have to get my but into present buying gear too :dohh: 

no my OH has not booked his SA in yet, ill definately get him to do it some time this cycle, has has to not have sex for 3 days before hand


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Dandy have a fab time! :hugs: 

Welshie that's great news about your brother! And great you think you're 3dpo :happydance: 
Now get to that Xmas shopping :haha: we are not doing Xmas this year - too much else going on! We'll he Xmas dinner and stuff but no presents... 

Char yep I got a nightie for the birth! Although I'm hoping to be in the pool so won't need it, but it will still come in handy I'm sure... 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend... :hugs: 

Time to get up for me :D

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - Aww Congratz to your lil bro :) I thought you was goin to say their expecting a baby! Had a mini heartattack! :haha: whoop whoop im PRAYING This is your month girl! WE NEED MORE BFP BEFORE XMAS 

Sbb - I want a water birth but I dunno if ill want an epi when the pain gets too much. I know ive got ages yet but ive started thinking :haha: 

dandy - hope your partners sperm comes back fine :hugs: im sure it will :) 

had morning sickness fri night and then sat morning - thats it :haha: im blessed :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Welshie well good news is we are on the case and may be there will be a silver lining to all of this yet! we are waiting to hear back about a 5 bed house in a lovely quite area https://www.rent.ie/houses-to-let/The-Orchard-Tullow-Road-Carlow-Co-Carlow/698713/ if you want to have a peep FX for good news tomorrow.

I had my scan on Friday as well and got such a fright they had to do a fetal heart echo and think they could see a hole in baby heart, so they checked for ages and got me to lie on my side and doc was said I think I can see something but cant be 100% sure either way if there is any thing there its tiny and likely cause no problems as heart is normal size and doing every thing it should. they wrote normal on my report with in big brackets limitations explained as in if they find something after he is born don't blame me LOL I not to worried as my sister had a hole and a heart murmur and I have scar tissue on a valve on my heart as we are ok. but will be getting them to check as soon as he is here.

Drama seems to be following me around lately :shrug::haha: nothing I cant handle though hehehe


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs::hugs:

Sorry i havent had time to catch up. It has been a very busy weekend. It was my DD kizi 12th birthday on friday and we had all her lovely friends over yesterday :dohh::dohh: I took them to the local salon and they had there hair nails and make up done. Then they all came back here for a sleep over :wacko: They left an hour ago and I am still putting the house back together.

Just wanted to jump on and say hi before i go to MIL for lunch.

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Hey ladies,

Just dropping in real quick to say HEY!!! Yesterday was AMAZING. It was frigidly COLD though. HAHAHA oh and I balled like a baby!!! But it was a wonderful day. Amy is working now so a "honeymoon" will be post poned for a little awhile...probably after the holidays! The girls I work with gave us $100 to go towards our insemination with the dr. I started crying to that too! I think we only need $75 more and were good to go. teehee...

Anyways, im off to clean in such and maybe get to thinking about dinner! Everyone have a lovely Sunday!

:hug:


----------



## dandybrush

tnt glad you had an awesome ceremony :hugs:

celtic - yikes on the scare!! hope everything turns out alright for you and your little bub (house and heart) :thumbup: 

no new news here...cept that i was lying in bed last night and omg :argh: a hunstman (huge spider) jumped on my neck!! and started running, i threw it off me and that freaked my OH out, he had no idea what i was doing, but then the spider ran down the bed and OH got a shoe and killed it phew!! it was huge...and it was on my neck...omg :cry: so scary, i hate spiders!!


----------



## nevertogether

hiya girls! :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey never, hope you are having a fab time :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

i am :) no idea where i am in my cycle though. forgot my BBT therm at home so kind of just going with the flow. DH gets here wed and regardless of ovulating there will be lots of :sex: maybe we will get lucky but i doubt it. as long as i see him though :)


----------



## dandybrush

:happydance: not long now till you get to see him, its prob a good think you forgot your therm...:shrug: now you can destress and just enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## TntArs06

Heres a few pix

Amy and I with our donor David


Amy and I


----------



## SBB

Aw TNT you look gorgeous and so does Amy, and the hot donor of course!! :haha: 

Glad you had a lovely day :hugs: so happy for you!! 

Char - I thought I would be up for any and all pain relief.. But my antenatal classes have taught me you can do it whatever way you like if you believe you can! Sounds cheesy but my attitude is changed! And you can always get out of the pool and have the epi if it does get too much. Nothing is predictable. 

Celtic that must have given you quite a scare! I hope bubs is ok :hugs: and fingers crossed on the house - looks great! 

Dandy that spider story is making me shudder every time I think about it - yuck!! 

Never I hope you're having such a great time!! I'm kind of glad you forgot your thermometer too - just relax and enjoy yourself. Thermometer doesn't change the outcome, if it's gonna happen it's gonna happen! I hope it does :happydance: 

Afm nothing new. Got some maternity pics taken I'll post a couple of them tomorrow maybe... 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

...u shudder :dohh: im going out to buy some baygon bombs today, so we can set them off and kill everything creepy crawly in the house now :dohh: i hate spiders!!! :argh:


----------



## SBB

So do I dandy... Eeek I keep shuddering thinking about a huge spider on my neck! Bet I'll dream about that tonight :haha: if I do I blame you entirely!! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

your welcome :D


----------



## SBB

:rofl:

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Gals! finally back from vacay....it was amazing but I was so SAD to leave and say goodbye, especially to my nieces who were just absolutely precious!

anywhoooooo.....I hope you are ALL doing well..haven't had a chance to go back and read...

BUT, I think a CONGRATS are in order for TnT!!!

Never- hope you're having fun back home! Enjoy every minute!

Afm- not really sure- according to my ff, im 10 dpo, but I haven't temped since?? so, who knows how accurate that is. I go in for my follow up with my gyn tomorrow and if everything works out- af will be here by thur or fri, which im pretty excited for, just so that i'll know things are normalizing.


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - I hope everythings fine when baby is born :hugs: thats a luvly house! You gna go for it? 

never - :hi: Aww cant wait for you to spend time with hubby :) dont worry about your thermometer! 

dandy - Eww! I dont mind spiders aslong as they dont touch me! Yuck! 

delila - glad you have a nice time away :hugs:

Sbb - did you say Youve finished your xmas shopping or just started it? :haha:


----------



## xcharx

AFM - no I havent told my dad. I just cant. I know hes gna go mad. Even my mum said 'dont tell him til after xmas'. But me and ian are going ahead with the mortgage soo hopefully ill be moved out by jan anyways :) next time im on the comp ill show you the house we want! X


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Folks:wave:

TNT....You and Amy both looked gorgeous sweets...so happy and in love:happydance: Glad you both had a great day:hugs:

Celtic...Hope your wee little prince will be ok:hugs: The house looks fab hun....didn't it say that it's furnished...what would you do with all your stuff??

Dandy....OMG that sounds absolutely terrifying hun:shock::hugs: Are they nasty ones when they bite? I must admit DH has talked about emigrating in the past and I've asked him where he'd want to go...Australia usually gets mentioned along with either New Zealand or Canada....I always tell him Australia has far to many nasty bugs/spiders and snakes:lol:...Welshie is quite happy where she is so any excuse to get out of more serious discussions:winkwink:

SBB....I definately think you have an excuse this year about the christmas presents hun:winkwink: Would love to see those maternity pics...I think they're a lovely idea cos once baby is out and bump has gone you kinda forget how big you were and what you looked like pregnant...it's such a special time...nice to have some good pics to capture it:thumbup:

Never...So glad you are having a fab time at home:hugs:....and whoop whoop only 3 more sleeps til Chris joins you:yipee: As for the thermomter....I'm so glad I ditched it this cycle...has really helped me to relax...hopefully all the fun and destressing will enable a little magic to go on for you guys:hugs:

Sparkle....How times change hun...Kizi's birthday plans sounded fab...hope she enjoyed herself and they didn't leave you too frazzled:hugs:

Char...Thankyou sweets...I completely agree we need more :bfp: before christmas:thumbup: As for my bro...put it this way I think as soon as the ring is on her finger (they are planning to marry next Oct) I think they'll be trying:winkwink: My mum is made up as they are planning to go back to Poland in about 4yrs (Justine is from Poland) they're having their house/hotel built out there now...well planning permission has been applied for. I think Mum is hoping that they get down to it soon cos then she'll have more time to be able to spend with them before they go:dohh:
SBB is quite right hun...keep an open-mind:hugs:

Delia...So glad you guys had a fab holiday....one that was well deserved:hugs: Well I hope that witch doesn't show and you get a lovely surprise but if not then as you say it will be fab to know that everything is normalising:hugs:

Right then it's test day for Leeze:winkwink:....Please say bfp, please say bfp, please say bfp!:winkwink:
The December list is also looking too quiet for my liking....C'mon Ladies dates please! With all the god damn witches in november there should be lots of us on there:hugs:

Hope eveyone else is ok and has had good weekends:hugs:

xxx:hug:xxx


----------



## dandybrush

oh welshie, move to aus with me in brissy :happydance: that would be sooo coool

lol no the huntsman isnt really dangerous, more so just scary and big the dangerous ones are redbacks, white backs (not sure of exact name of them) and sydney funnel webs (dont get many of them here in brissy...i've never seen one) yes i think i would love to live in newzealand, apparently there are no bugs, snakes or spiders in new zealand :shrug: from what i have been told, that sounds like heaven :cloud9: cept im too much of a mummies girl so i couldnt leave :dohh:


----------



## yazzy

Heya everyone, hope you are all well?!

Hi Never...enjoy your time and especially when your OH gets there.

Hi SBB, Sparkle, Celtic, Dandy, AJ, Delilah, Char, Welshie, Leeze, Lindsey and anyone i've missed.

I've had a productive weekend, although currently I work full time I also run a dog training school and have employed my sister (she's a coach) to help me get organised so i've managed to plan all next years courses, work out my profit and expenses and am gearing up to open my first shop by this time next year....I am so happy to have set myself a goal and am going for it!

In regards to ovulation....I have no idea whats going on. I'm currently cd26 and no ovulation yet. Yesterday I had ewcm mixed with frothy stuff (TMI) lol!! So fingers crossed its not a really long cycle because I want to get on with my clomid.


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - wow them pics are lovely :) your day looks amazing :) :hugs:

welshie - god id love to have my own house built :( lucky sods :haha: what cycle day are you on now? I loose track of everyones cycle lol 

:hi: Yazzy :hugs: god hope you ovulate soon!

:hi: to everyone else :hugs: x


----------



## WelshRose

:hi:



dandybrush said:


> oh welshie, move to aus with me in brissy :happydance: that would be sooo coool

It would be cool honey....BUT....



dandybrush said:


> From what i have been told, that sounds like heaven :cloud9: cept im too much of a mummies girl so i couldnt leave :dohh:

.....All I can say is DITTO:winkwink::dohh:

I love the sound of New Zealand...From what friends have said that have been it is very much like Wales in its countryside...which I absolutely love...but yeah couldn't handle being that far from my folks if they needed me:nope:

Yazzy....That sounds Fab hun...Your plans for the coming year...Something to really get your teeth stuck into and divert the thoughts:winkwink: Hope you Ov soon chick...I need company in the tww:winkwink:


Char...my sentiments exactly:lol: The plans look amazing and the countryside around them is just so idyllic....lots of big mountains, lakes, forests etc....ok, ok, I'm gonna stop talking about it now cos it's making me SICK!...and green with ENVY:haha:
I'm 4dpo hun....testing next tuesday when we put our christmas tree up:thumbup: Oooh, must tell you Santa's sleigh has a whole two presents in it now:thumbup:....Welshie is gonna be on a roll:winkwink::rofl:

Well I wasn't even going to think symptoms but I have had bloating like you wouldn't believe, sore boobs (but that's normal), headaches...and now a "lump in the throat" feeling and heartburn.....FX'd, FX'd, FX'd:lol:


----------



## xcharx

Ooh im excited for ya welshie :) hope this is it! Your making me green with envy :( but good luck to em :) Well hun Youve got 2 more xmas presents then me :haha: I cant get in the xmas spirit this year! I know ill be working xmas day aswell! I cant wait for january sales :D ill be buying baby stuff & house stuff! 

have a blood test 2mra with my mw, I hate blood tests! Give me an injection any day :haha:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww so sorry honey I forgot to say CONGRATULATIONS on the house!:happydance:
When do you think you'll be moving in? 
Bless you having to work on Christmas day to hun...My MIL does care in the community and I think she's working Christmas eve night and then is off for a few days...this will be the first year in ages thou.

I completely get ya with the whole blood test thing...I've got mine tomorrow....she usually has to dig for a vein:dohh: Hope the mw appt goes ok...any sign of that scan date yet?

When's your b'day hun? Did I read somewhere that you'd have b'day and christmas money to splash on the sales? I was in Next yesterday and they have got some absolutely gorgeous little sleepsuits for :pink: in there....I looked longingly and then carried on walking:loopy::haha:


----------



## xcharx

https://www.your-move.co.uk/propert...ghton-regis-dunstable-lu5-5-sale-id-527604274

this is the house i want :)

we will be on ere 2mra welshie with sore arms :haha:

no sign of my scan yet.. altho i did jus hear the postman :D

my birthday is Jan 1st ;) new years day baby!! whoop whoop!!

ive got a feeling im having a boy :) duno why jus feel like i am!!

BRING ON TUES FOR WELSHIE TEST!! X


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - what shop you opening hun? I missed that bit when I was reading :) x


----------



## yazzy

Char - good luck on the house!

The shop is going to be along the lines of a pet shop but with a difference, something we don't really have any of. Once I have registered it as a Ltd company I will let you know ;-) Going to be hard work but hey if you never give it a go you'll never know what could have been.

Welshie...fingers crossed i'll be joining you in the tww soon :)


----------



## erin7707

WelshRose said:


> *EDIT: I have just renamed this thread as I successfully talked myself into buying Maca....and would now love to hear from people taking it and provide a place for us to keep in touch....Heaps of  everyone....be them  or  lets hope we get our lil inca warriors soon*
> 
> 
> * I can't tell you how happy I am that this thread has enough members now to start a testing page....Let me know your dates and what happens at the end of the tww....hopefully this page will be a blur of flashing *
> 
> 
> *Feb 2010*
> :bfp:Marissa_E Team:pink::yipee:
> 
> *April 2010*
> :hugs:Kelster823:angel:
> :bfp:SBB Team:blue::yipee:
> :hugs:HollyBush75 :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> *May 2010*
> :bfp:Mamaxm:bfp:
> :bfp:Sparkle05 Team:pink::yipee:
> :bfp:Linny Team:pink::yipee:
> :bfp:Mandy121 Team:yellow::yipee:
> :brat: 5 :witch:
> 
> 
> 
> *June*
> :hugs:CandyApple19:angel:
> :hissy: 8 :witch:
> 
> 
> 
> *July*
> :hugs:Whitbit:angel:
> :hugs:Honey08:angel:
> :bfp:CelticNiamh Team:blue::yipee:
> :brat: 7 :witch:
> 
> 
> 
> *August*
> :bfp:Wispyshadow Team:blue::yipee:
> :hissy: 5 :witch:
> 
> 
> 
> *September*
> :bfp:Lucy1973 Team:yellow::yipee:
> :bfp:TickTock Team:yellow::yipee:
> :hugs:TntArs06:angel:
> :hugs:Chili:angel:
> :hugs:Delilahsown:angel:
> :brat: 3 :witch:
> 
> 
> 
> *October*
> :bfp:xCharx Team:yellow::yipee:
> :bfp:CandyApple19 Team:yellow::yipee:
> :bfp:Pinkylisa28 Team:yellow::yipee:
> :hissy: 5 :witch:
> 
> 
> 
> *November 2nd*
> :hugs:WelshRose:witch:
> 
> *November 8th*
> :hugs:TTCBaby117:witch:
> 
> *November 10th*
> :hugs:Kelster823:witch:
> 
> *November 16th*
> :hugs:Dandybrush:witch:
> :hugs:LindseyAnne:witch:
> 
> *November 17th*
> :hugs:AJThomas:witch:
> 
> *November 22nd*
> Leeze
> 
> *November 30th*
> WelshRose
> 
> 
> 
> *December 10th*
> Kelster823
> 
> *December 11th*
> Yazzy
> 
> ​

Ok Welsh, I think I found ya! Sorry, I seem to get swallowed up in this thread you girls are so busy in here!! :)
I just started Maca this cycle, on CD2, and I plan on starting to test on the 29th, 9 dpo, AF due on the 2nd.. (but my O was bumped up 2 days earlier this month (maca??) so I'm hoping it will also increase my 11 day LP! perhaps making it a 9 month LP? haha)


----------



## kelster823

stoppin in quick just to say hi.. wasn't around at all this past weekend.. and probably won't be around much this week either

hope all is well


----------



## xcharx

erin - good luck :thumbup: :) 

kel - where you going :( x


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - Ooh good luck with your shop :) would be luvly to be your own Boss!x


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl: Yup Erin you found me honey:yipee: God we're really close in cycles:thumbup: I to have an 11/12day LP and will be testing on the 30th at 12dpo. When should I put you down for chick?

Char...Thank you sweets:hugs: The house looks lovely hun, hope you get it:thumbup: Hmmm so a :blue: suspicion for you...I think I would of said the same for you funnily enough:winkwink:...dunno why thou. Are you going to find out at your 20wk scan? Hahaha at the sore arms...I'm gonna dash in get attacked and then off for more destressing...hot stone back, neck and shoulder massage tomorrow:happydance:

Yazzy...Sending messages to you ovaries....PING ALREADY WILL YOU, YOUR OWNER NEEDS TO COME JOIN ME!!!....I told them hun:haha::hugs:

Kel...where are you going sweetie....that msg is not like you sugar...you ok?! You know where I am babe if you need me:hugs:

Well the lump in throat has been replaced by small burps all the time, heartburn and a sore throat...:loopy:....at only 4dpo Welshie has gone doo-lal-leeeeee....Right no more SS...this is supposed to be chilled:dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

yazzy, i'd love to have my own pet related business :thumbup: good on you for having the guts to go for it :happydance: hope it all works out for you

char - what a cute little house :thumbup: hope you get it, any plans to um paint it if you do get it?


----------



## dandybrush

well my back if finally peeling after that mega bad sunburn i got the other day :dohh: its really itchy now :dohh: 

no news on any other front today :shrug: 

hi kel :wave: by kel :wave:


----------



## erin7707

WelshRose said:


> :rofl: Yup Erin you found me honey:yipee: God we're really close in cycles:thumbup: I to have an 11/12day LP and will be testing on the 30th at 12dpo. When should I put you down for chick?

I'm only 2 DPO, but we are close! I have an 11 day LP too, so AF is DUE for me on the 2nd.. but I'm going to start testing on the 29th.. you can put me down for testing on the 2nd tho.. and I can just pray that either my LP will lengthen because of maca, or I'll get my BFP!! 
xxxx


----------



## WelshRose

:lol: Welcome to the front page chick:winkwink:

Yep I'm 4dpo so 2days apart:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## erin7707

WelshRose said:


> :lol: Welcome to the front page chick:winkwink:
> 
> Yep I'm 4dpo so 2days apart:thumbup::hugs:

Let's hope Gail is right for you and Cheri is right for me! ;):thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

I'm hoping like mad honey...she was so spot on with everything else in the reading...[-o&lt;

I never had a Cheri one...did she just give you the gender, month of bfp or did she go into other stuff as well?


----------



## erin7707

WelshRose said:


> I'm hoping like mad honey...she was so spot on with everything else in the reading...[-o&lt;
> 
> I never had a Cheri one...did she just give you the gender, month of bfp or did she go into other stuff as well?

She went into a TON of detail!! But the weirdest part was, that she started off saying "They show this pregnancy to be a GIRL, congratulations on your pregnancy!" and then she went into detail about how the girl would be, where she'd work, how many kids she'd have, etc.. 

But when she said 'congrats on your pregnancy', I was like 'wth, I'm not pregnant, we actually just BD'd last night and I got my first +OPK yesterday!', so I emailed her back saying I wasn't pregnant yet, and in fact I was due to ovulate the next day.. and she wrote me back and said "Well I guess you are going to have to email me in the next two weeks to confirm one:) They are showing a DECEMBER connection and I guess you could be testing then for a bfp:) Make sure to keep me updated!"
WEIRD, huh?!?!

Gail was very spot on with everything in the email also, she said a BFP in Jan leading into February, which is how all my cycles go, just able to test at the very end of one month, leading into the next... Sandra was spot on too, except she sees a girl, with auburn hair, and a boy with dark hair... my husband and I both have dirty blonde hair, so who knows!
xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies just checking in! I am home finally and trying to unpack!!!! I have no idea where I am in my cycle......hahaha, I dont think Brad and I were in the same country to ttc this month oh well!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey ttc welcome back :hugs: hope you had a fab time, even without your hubby :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Just posting my maternity pics then I'm gonna see what I've missed! 

Bear in mind most of these are VERY airbrushed!! I certainly don't look like that in the mornings :haha: I have put the before pics so you can see what they looked like before airbrushing!! 

x x x

Before:
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/suzanne031.jpg

After:
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity1.jpg

Before: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity10before.jpg

After:
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity8.jpg

Not sure if colouring different but I have 2 of this one: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity10.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity3.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity2.jpg

Before: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/suzanne160.jpg

After:
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity4.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity7.jpg

Before: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/suzanne263-1.jpg

After:
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity9.jpg

This one is RIDICULOUSLY airbrushed :haha: I don't even have a before as she'd already airbrushed it a bit before putting it on the memory stick... 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity5.jpg

I don't think I really like this one: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Maternity6.jpg

x x x


----------



## SBB

Ok all caught up...

Delia I'm glad you had a good time - am hoping for AF to arrive for you (you didn't try this cycle did you?) so you can move on to the next cycle :hugs: 

Char - why will your dad be upset about you being pregnant? :( 
The house looks great! You live really near me :D I used to live in Harpenden, now I live near Woburn... 

Yazzy your business plan sounds really exciting - and a great idea! I hope it all goes to plan and you're very successful!! 

Welshie I'm v jealous of your brother too, I'd LOVE LOVE LOVE to build my own house! Maybe one day...
Hoping your symptoms are leading to a bfp!! 
Talking of bloods I had such a bruise after my last blood test!! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Bloodtestbruise.jpg

Hi Erin :wave: 

Kell :wave: what you up to hun? That post wasn't like you :wacko: hope you're ok? :hugs: 

Hey TTC - lovely to hear from you :D welcome back!! 

Hey Dandy!


x x x


----------



## dandybrush

aww sbb, you look so young!! how old are you, im only 24, and i feel old looking at you :haha: love the pics, you really do have the pregnancy glow :)


----------



## dandybrush

ouchie!! thats one big bruise!! did you do heavy lifting after it or is it from them jabbing at you??


----------



## SBB

Lol I'm 29 Dandy - but seriously all the lighting makes me look much better anyway, then the airbrushing! I honestly don't look much like that in real life :haha: 

No I had my blood taken, then looked at my arm and it was all puffed up! The midwife tried to blame me saying I hadn't pressed hard enough after :haha: but really I don't know why it happened. Had to put some ice on it and it just bruised really badly :dohh: 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

Nope I am fine.. I just have a WHACKO crazy week this week-- I have a MAJOR project due--- this is only a 3 day work week due to our Thanksgiving holiday (closed) on Thursday and we have off on Friday as well (will be shopping all day).... I am also off on Monday- Christmas stuff goes up.... gotta go in tomorrow.. so that is why i won;t be around much this week 

Suz---- I have to say you are ABSOLUTELY POSITIVELY BEAUTIFUL..... I only got a chance real quick to read this page so I am utterly sorry for not mentioning everyone....

you know that is not me-- but I HAVE to get back to work,,, going on hour 12 of working today


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Wow SBB those pics are just gorgeous Babe....and before airbrushing I must add!:hugs: Do you have a favourite? What are you doing with them...in an album? any on the wall? I love the big bump one:thumbup:
Your poor arm lovely....Grr to the mw...they should get the phlebotamists to do it....saying that the phlebotamist at my GP surgery where I'm heading tomorrow butchers me everytime:dohh: She rolls her chair over to me with the attitude of right lets get on with it, this will only take a second and then she is met with my poor arms that have a first class honors in hiding all veins. When I was rushed in with my waters having gone with Callum they had to wake the anathetist to come take blood:dohh: 

:hi: Dandy....when do you think you'll Ov hun?:hugs:

Erin....It will be very interesting to see if they are right hun:winkwink:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Kel...all that work suxs sweets....hope you get it all done and can then come play more next week:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Glad you are ok kell :) 

Thanks welshie, I like the first one and the lying down one best I think... Think she's doing a few more for me so might make them up in a little book. I'm not really one for plastering photos of myself all over the Walls :haha: 

Good luck with the bloods tomorrow!! I'm he opposite, you can see my veins from about 10feet!! Especially at the moment - I look like a road map!! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

ouchie :argh: 

wow 29!! i think your wrong :haha:

i think i would love some professional bump shots like that too they will be a great keepsake :)


----------



## SBB

I wish I was wrong :rofl: 

Yeh I think they're a lovely thing to have, I'm sure as welshie said it's easy to forget what it was like being pregnant! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

i have one very good vein, so have had no bad experience with needles in the arm yet...:dohh: 

welshie, i have no idea when i'll ov :dohh: if the soy does nothing then i prob wont ov till after xmas :haha: if it does work then hopefully in the next 2 weeks sometime :thumbup: i've put in the calendar every night i want us to :sex: so OH knows, not very romantic i know :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

yes, i imagine it would be easy, i plan on enjoying every moment when it happens to me :)


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - my hospital doesnt tell you the sex at all. If I want to find out I need to go for a private scan! Haha Yea we will paint :) and the shower room will also be changed into a proper bathroom. Hope gail is right :) I had a psychic reading in feb, she was soo spot on,she said a bfp in january for me but I think mine came earlier as I went ahead and brought maca root :) are you predicted a girl? 

erin - hope your reading is right :) id luv to have the psychic gift!


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - wow them pics are AMAZING! I love that your hair covers your boobs :haha: 

dandy - bring on your next cycle :) 

kel - miss you already :( seems like everyone is major busy at the mo! Have fun xmas shopping :) 

Ttc - :hi: glad you had a good time :) 

ok girls... Were is everyone? Aj. Lindsey, celtic! There hiding :haha: 

AFM - spoke to estate agent, apparently someone has already put an offer in on the house I want! Grr! Gna hafta move quickly!


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Char....Yep Gail predicted :pink:...:happydance:....Althou :blue: would be equally welcomed and loved just as much...just....sticky, baked a lil longer than Callum and healthy is all we ask!:winkwink:
I'm sure you'll put your own stamp on it lovely and make it your Lil Palace:winkwink::hugs: 


Dandy....So hoping the soy works hun:hugs: I can't believe you put it in the calendar hun:lol::hugs:

SBB...I think a lil book sounds just perfect hun...I'm with you on the self pics on the wall:lol:


----------



## dandybrush

yeah char put in a better offer!! or wait and see if the current one falls through :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

if i dont put it in the calendar my OH forgets when every second day is :dohh: and then we miss days and i have to ask him :blush: where as he knows so i shouldnt have to ask hopefully, or seduce, its hard cause i go to bed first so im asleep when he comes in :dohh: i need him to remember or we go without that night, he never feels much like it as soon as he gets home, and thats prob when im most eager :dohh:


----------



## SBB

No char!!! Damn it, sure there will be something else. In this market hopefully you'll get a bargain... 

Lol fair enough dandy, if having it in the diary is what it takes then that's how it needs to be!

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - I thinks its quite exciting to see if gail is right on everything including gender :) Aww thanks hun, jus want ma own place! I love the kitchen! 

Sbb - that bruise looks sore :( see, with an injection that wouldnT happen! Ooh were like neighbours :) Haha 

dandy - Aww my partner is ready any time of day... Me on the other hand only like it when its dark :haha: he thinks im a weirdo! When he comes in make sure your wearing something sexy ;) x


----------



## dandybrush

char lol i better go shopping then...i dont own anything sexy :dohh:


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - theres one other house ive seen but it needs alot more work & its ugly! The estate agent said I need to put an offer in within 21days & even then if the other guy has cash I might not get it :( BUT im determined its mine :haha: im saying all this and I havent seen it properly yet! 
a lovely book with all the pics would be beautiful :) a good keepsake :thumbup:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - do you have anne summers in australia? Its full of sexy stuff, not cheap tho :haha: I got a red and black sexy set, I think ive worn it twice LOL or maybe just be naked when he comes in? X


----------



## dandybrush

lol, i have a myer voucher i need to use, maybe i should see what they have, nope never heard of anne runners, not that i've really looked before :shrug: would you get sexy underwear or sexy pjs?


----------



## erin7707

sbb those pics are absolutely beautiful! you dont neeeeed airbrushing!!
and hi! :wave:


----------



## TntArs06

OMG SBB you are freaken GORGEOUS!!!! I love all those pictures before and after! 

Just wanted to say that and say hey! Were about to eat dinner. Not staying online tonight...I been cranky today...IDK why...HOPEFULLY PMS! haha bout the only time I'd say that!

Much love girlies!!! Have a good night.


----------



## dandybrush

night tnt :wave: cheer up girlie :hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

SBB- your pics are absolutely beautiful!!! I don't think I can do BUMP pics when we do get preggy because I may just look fat :blush: hehehe..
No, we didn't really "try" this cycle- only :sex: once an entire week before I THINK I ovulated so likely a no-go. Had my f/u gyn appt today- and got the :thumbup: they went ahead and did a full work up, cyst is gone...so now I wait for :witch: and if no show- then I'll start provera again to start, then back on clomid.


Welshie- sending tons of :dust: your way..what a splendid xmas surprise it would be to get your bfp ... i say- no stress is the way to go!!:hugs:

:hi: Kel, Char, AJ, Dandy, Never, Leeze, Linny, Sparkle, Celtic and everyone else i probably missed :blush:


----------



## yazzy

SBB....they are beautiful pics, something to be proud of.

Welshie...i'm hoping your words worked as sore bb's today which normally means the start of 'ov'. Here's hoping!!

Char - just remember you will end up with the right house in the end.


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - anne summers does everything to do with sex :haha: 

delila - welcome back to Ttc :hugs: :) 

Yazzy - I have a good feeling about this house,but agreed,if its meant to be it will be :) yay glad your just about to O 
:hi: everyone :hugs:
going to get my arm butchered soon :( x


----------



## kelster823

Got a quick minute to stop in and say hey :hi:

hope everyone has a great day....


----------



## xcharx

:hi: kel... Miss ya x


----------



## yazzy

Hey Kel!

Ha ha how funny i'm rushing back on here just to say I am sure this is 'o' week for me yay yay! CD27 today and all signs are pointing to 'o' between now and the weekend. Going to txt the man and warn him lol. I'm going to give this month a good go as after having a HSG your tubes are meant to be all flushed clean :)

Char - have they butchered your arm yet??

Delilah - good luck for when you start back on the clomid.


----------



## Leeze

A really quick one to say hi! Was a crazy busy weekend with my parents at the weekend and now I'm back to normality and POAS addiction!!

I haven't seen my OH much either since he's just got back from Chicago so tonight we're planning an evening of focusing on each other (in a none baby-making way!) so I probably won't be around later either.

My news is I got BFN today and yesterday. Af due Thursday. Feeling a bit sorry for myself as I feel like I'm "out" this month. 

Thanks to WelshRose for the lovely visitors message yesterday on my first testing day. I was really touched by that. You lot are a lovely bunch!! Sorry, I haven't caught up on last few days posts yet so not really sure what's going on with you all. Sending you all hugs and lots of baby dust anyway!! xx


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Peeps...
Hope everyone has had a good day:hugs:

Yazzy...so glad my stern words to ya ovaries done the trick....definately make the most of them super flushed tubes hun....hope you catch that eggy:hugs:

Char....how did the arm butchering go?!....I think I will have to publicly embaress my veins on here again next time I have to go for bloods...she found one straight away today, no digging, no 2nd/3rd attempts...and only a diddy bruise!:yipee::rofl:

Leeze....Keeping everything crossed for you honey:hugs:

Kel...Hope all the work is going ok and the pile is getting smaller:hugs:....Not long til Thursday now:hugs:

Delia...That's fab that you have been given the green light honey....lots of :dust: and love:hugs:

Dandy...what days did you end up taking Soy? I hope those ovaries behave...otherwise I shall have to give them a stern talking to...have them quaking like Yazzy's:winkwink::rofl::rofl:

AFM...not a lot to report really....feeling very relaxed after my massage this afternoon definately something I could get used to:winkwink: Other than that uncomfortably bloated and sore boobs but that's about it.


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - yep ive been butchered :( but she was really good and I hardly felt it :haha: wahoo bring on the O :) whoop whoop 
Lezze - sorry for your bfn :( but your not out til af shows ;) might just not have enough hormone 
x


----------



## nevertogether

i love you girls :hugs: my husband just got to germany. he boards his flight to arkansas tomorrow and then i get to see him! :yipee:


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - my blood test wernt too bad either :haha: now feel like a wuss :( glad your all relaxed ;) 

never - Aww lovely hun :hugs: whoop whoop! So glad you get to spend time with hubby finally :) x


----------



## WelshRose

:happydance::happydance:WHOOP WHOOP NEVER!:happydance::happydance:

So made up for you honey....and I'll let you into a secret....WE LOVE YOU TO!:winkwink::lol: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girls

welshie i took the soy 4-8, so now im in the waiting game, gonna start our every second night plan :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

never :happydance: we do love you girlie have a fab time with your OH :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

oh forgot to say - SBB your photos are breathtaking! :blush: no idea where i am in my cycle. lol!


----------



## WelshRose

Dandy...That's cool hun...theoretically it should be like the clomid in that Ov can happen between 5 and 10days after the last tablets so cd13-cd18....keeping everything crossed hun that it works:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

your temps look a lot more steady dandy, hopefully that's a good sign :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB - OMG.....you are soooo gorgeous! And the before pictures look awesome too!

never - have a great time with DH!!!!!

Not much to report here...Just gearing up to start trying again next month! Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## dandybrush

my temps have gone lower and lower while i've been on the soy :shrug: dunno if that means anything, but yes never they dont appear to be all over the place yet, like they have been before, fxed i Ov around when you said welshie


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

It's midnight but I 'accidentally' fell asleep earlier (in bed :haha:) for 2.5 hrs so I'm not really tired!! 

Delia so pleased you got the go ahead... Hope the witch comes as planned then buggers off so you can try next cycle! 

Char - have you actually seen the house yet? A lot of houses can look great on paper, but be disappointing in real life. Trust me, I LOVE buying houses :haha: just don't get too hooked on this one if you haven't even seen it yet! 

Yazzy I hope you're oving! And yep they do say after an hsg is a great time for a bfp! 

Kell I hope you're not working too hard. I see you added your little charty for us to look at :happydance: 

Leeze I hope you had a lovely evening with dh... And hopefully a shy bfp is coming your way! 

Welshie I'm so jealous of your massage! I'd love one right now, this very minute!!! Glad your bloods weren't too bad too! 

TNT I hope you're feeling better :hugs: hows married life?!

Never I'm so excited for you!!! Have a great time together :hugs: 

Hey ttc :wave: great to have you back and looking forward to stalking!!

Dandy I hope that soy is gonna do the trick :happydance: 

Ok, sorry if I missed anyone! 

I am just busy sorting out stuff before we move next week! We complete Tuesday and then quickly paint the house before we move our stuff in Friday and ourselves in over the weekend... 
I am also making a light and a mobile for baby jesus' room, I will post some photos once it's all done :D 

X x x


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi Ladies!!! Hope you've all had a fab day...

HUGE :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all!!


:witch: has entered the building!!! eeks! I was at work today and out of nowhere had the most painful cramps ever...last about 10 mins then eased off. I just went wee and there she was...so i'm breathing a sigh of relief. I hate cramps though. i've never really had them before and now that I do- i don't want them :dohh:

fxd for all you lovelies still in the 2ww...

ok..im gonna go find some food:thumbup: be back laterrrrrrrr.......


----------



## SBB

Hope those cramps don't last long hun :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Hey ladies,

Ok lets see if this works....

Kitten pics of the Devon Rex babies, 5 weeks old today!

I have also included a pic of my Devon Rex boy 'Beau' who is 5 and is a half brother to their granny...if that makes any sense lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG00163-20101114-2039.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG00161-20101114-2001.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG00181-20101118-1311.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG00100-20101010-2042.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kelster823

ok ok ok I got a few minutes to actually say more then a quick :hi:

but crap yeah right let me remember everything I read.. NOT :lol:

Suz- so this is your last week in the "temp" home and now we move into your "new, stay in like forever" home? and 1 month and 1 day YOU'RE DUE- I was just saying to the girls at work yesterday, I would be on maternity leave right now

Delia- yay so glad she showed- now you can move onto a fresh new outlook and be-dazzle that eggie all up again- what ya doing tomorrow for Thanksgiving? Mom and I were gonna go to the Macy's Day Parade BUT it's gonna rain....

NEVER hun-------- how is your visit at HOME going.. I keep saying.. Never is here in the States- what was the 1st thing you ate when u got home? when I got home from Hawaii after being gone for a year and a half- was a real frigin PIZZA and a SUB---- no more dang Pizza Hut or SubWay--ooohhhh hubby comes home.... I know what Never is gonna be doing.. hee hee hee

Welshie so you THINK you are in the TTW... how amazing

TTC- you have any clue what CD you are on? are you SURE you and Brad missed the window....? I sure hope not.... :hugs:


ETA- ohh Yazzy how adorable... kitties.... I miss my kitties very much- but I DON'T miss the litter box :rofl:


AFM- well not much- Turkey Day tomorrow- but we are not cooking- instead we have decided to head to a local diner- me, Jeff, my mom, and dad and then come home for dessert and watch the Cowboys play the Saints --- just won't be the same without my brother, his wife, my sister and the kids over- to much trouble to cook a big frigin dinner for just us....then it's SHOPPING day on Friday,, hee hee hee and I am off Monday so I have a nice 5 day weekend... :dance:

:hi: Spark, Linny, Dandy, TnT, Celtic, AJ, Char, Yazzy, Leeze,


----------



## SBB

Yazzy they are toooo cute!! :happydance: 

Kell that long weekend sounds lovely :D 

Yep we will actually move out next weekend... Very exciting but this house we're in now is really nice, and the new one is a bit outdated!! But it will be great to be in our own place, and also have all our own stuff back! And get te cats settled cos they miss going outside. 

V scary and exciting how little time I have left! Can't wait to meet baby jesus :happydance: 

Ok I have to get ready to go to the shops to get a load of paint for the new house! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> But it will be great to be in our own place

always is.... just remember no straining and STAY AWAY from the paint.... 

Yeah I have A LOT of time off coming.. I am off this Monday- and then Dec 6th, 1/2 day Dec 10th, off Dec 13th, 17th, 20th, 21st, and the 22nd and do not go back to work Dec 27th... SWEET!!!!


----------



## SBB

Yay that's so nice to get that time off :happydance: bet you can't wait!! 

Nope no straining or painting for me, getting lots of help! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> Nope no straining or painting for me, getting lots of help

GOOD!!!! I would come over and help buuuuuuuuttttttttttttttt LOL


----------



## SBB

But what? What's your excuse?! :rofl: 

Ok I realised I am already going to the shops tomorrow, so can't be arsed today too, will do it all tomorrow! Instead I laid down on the bed to give the cat a cuddle and now I can't get up :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

umm lets see an airline ticket not in hand.. :rofl:

OMG

she has fallen and can't get up.....roll Suz ROLL...........


----------



## SBB

:rofl:

I can get up, I just don't want to :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

ahhhhhhhhhh don't blame ya.... chill now cause you KNOW you wont have time to do in a few weeks.....:winkwink:


----------



## sparkle05

Good afternoon ladies :hugs::hugs:

Sorry i have been A.W.O.L. I'm sure you will forgive me when you see what i have been up to at the bottom of the page :winkwink:

First things first a catch up -

TNT, Congratulations to you both you all look beautiful. I hope you had the perfect day.

CHAR, Lovely house how exciting for you. I hope you get it :hugs::hugs:

SBB, Your photos are amazing. You look beautiful :hugs::hugs::hugs:

NEVER, I hope you are having a fantastic time :hugs::hugs:

WELSHIE, How are you ? is it near testing time for you ? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: Dandy, Yazzy, Kelster, TTC, Deliliah and all the other ladies :hugs::hugs:

AFM, I saw the midwife yesterday. All is well with baby sparkle. I have also been told that i may be able to be referred to the consultant to see about getting an induction because of my rapid birth last time. It would make sense i suppose at least i would be already in the hospital :winkwink:
I have been busy the last few days finishing baby sparkles room :happydance::happydance: I have tried to upload pictures but they are to big lol. I will sort them out and upload them again :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB - Geez when I get pg I will be employing to make all my baby stuff....you truly have a knack for it! Enjoy your rest hun...soon you will be up for like 24 hours straight....and loving every minute of it!!!!! Can I request a countdown ticker??????

Kel - your turkey day is sounding like mine....we are going to a restaurant, cuz it is just me, brad, and his parents! I think I am around cd 18 or 19 but I cant be sure....I dont know if I missed it but suspect we did! Anyway, I am gonna try and not stress about it and jump back on the wagon next month!

Yazz - adorable lil balls of fur!

TNT - Ok in all my vacationing I forgot to wish you and OH a huge congrats! I will have to go and stalk FB for wedding pics!

hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sparkle - hi hun...so happy to hear all is progressing as it should....how rapid was your last birth?


----------



## kelster823

YAY Spark- soo glad things are going well with you and lil missy!!!! she'll be here VERY SOON!!!

TTC--- see I told ya we are so much alike.... course Jeff is not happy that there will be no "Tom the Turkey" cooking in our house tomorrow- but no mess to clean up- no dishes to do- :lol: 

hmmmmmm no.. you got your witch two days before me right? Nov 8th if I am not mistaken...I am on CD14 soo you should only be CD16............

EWW no wait I am on CD15 so that's should put you 17............when were you and Brad together?


----------



## sparkle05

ttcbaby117 said:


> sparkle - hi hun...so happy to hear all is progressing as it should....how rapid was your last birth?


Hi ttc, from first contraction to final push 1hr 40 minutes :blush::blush: and they say it would of been quicker if my waters had gone. Lucky for me i had to have them broken. They were the only thing holding her in lol. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Today is my friday!! :happydance: as with most of everyone else ...

How are you lovlies doing??

Kel my sweet! :hugs: Having dinner at my sisters house, but we have a downscaled menu since my parents won't be here this year. we always make tons of food and then tons of leftovers..so we are gonna try to NOT do that this year...a nap afterwards ( of course :haha:) then maybe the movies...a lot of the stores will be open here too, so maybe might "shop." Most of our xmas shopping was done online. I did black friday ONCE, last year...never again! hahaha...I couldn't stand the cattle call... how awesome to be able to see the macy's parade- but not crazy about the icy rain :nope:

Hi TTC!!!!:hi:

Spark- my sisters' 2nd baby came after the 2nd push. She was half asleep too..:haha: the doc kept on slapping her belly telling her to wake up. So excited for you gals...Suz, then you, then linny, then 
celtic...ahhh....BABIES!!!!:happydance:

ok..back to work...check back later :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> I did black friday ONCE, last year...never again! hahaha...I couldn't stand the cattle call

yeah I know and I HATE crowds but mom and I have a lot of fun.. plus she shops for me because I am such a PITA and for Jeff (she never knows his size) ...........

ENJOY Turkey Day babe :hugs:

dam I have such BAD heartburn.... UGH it hurts..........and I just had mashed potatoes for lunch


----------



## Linny

:hi: ladies!!

Wow it seems so long since I said hello, you'l have to forgive my rudeness. I tend to have a quick catch up to make sure all you ladies are doing ok :D

Welshie...I am here :D Oooh TWW....when's the chrimbo tree going up?

SBB....Have to say gorgeous pics! Stunning in fact, waht a lovely way to capture your pregnancy! And moving soon too, its all finally coming together. can't believe you've only four weeks!!

Spark...wahoo can't wait for nursery pics. I have to do the same now ours is pretty sorted! I soooooo want a labour that quick wow :lol:

Never...hope your having a fab time at home! And DH arrives very soon :hugs:

HAPPY THANKSGIVING......for tomorrow to all the lovely ladies across the pond...Kel, TTC, TNT, Never, Del, :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else.....Dandy, Yazzy, Leeze, oh I'm sorry if I forgot anyone :D


----------



## kelster823

LLIINNNNNNNNNNNNY :hi: hi ya sweetie

miss you around here


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: kel, sbb, other girlies :hugs:

kel im so jealous of you time off, i get none over christmas at all :dohh: i have to work every day except the public hols of course, my OH gets a week or 2 off over xmas too :dohh: 

sbb i remember what painting a house is like :dohh: we bought our house and we painted the whole inside before we moved in too. :dohh: was a big job, my arms ached, i hated even looking at a paintbrush by the end, and i didnt even do as much as my OH did :shrug: we did it all ourselves, got my dad and father in law to help for a weekend then every weeknight we would come bak and do more :dohh: so glad i never plan on doing that again :haha:


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Peeps:wave:

Linny....So glad to see you sweets...missed ya:hugs: How are you and Little Little 
doing? Yep about 6dpo today....and the christmas tree is going up as it always does on November 30th....or 11/12dpo:winkwink:....God I hope Gail is right:winkwink::rofl:

Kel...Hi ya honey....hope you have an awesome weekend babe:hugs:

Delia...:happydance: for the :witch: sweets...but :growlmad::trouble: for the cramps...hope they bugger off soon honey:hugs:

TTC...So hope you were lucky hun:hugs:

SBB...:happydance: for the final move babe...It'll be good to get you in and settled for baby Jesus' arrival:thumbup::hugs:

Yazzy...Aww those kittens are soo cute....I'm actually a bit frightened of cats but who can resist a kitten?!:hugs:

Leeze...How you doing honey...still witch free I hope:hugs:

Dandy...I was thinking of you today...one of my patients was saying that her daughter was complaining of the heat in Sydney:dohh: How's your day going?

Sparkle...thats fab that they're thinking of giving you a date hun...I think I'd defo push for one....:blush:...pardon the pun:rofl:

Sorry if I've missed anyone:hugs::hugs::hugs:
AFM...not a huge amount to report really....just trying to not think and wonder:dohh:


----------



## Linny

Awwwww Kel......missed you too :hugs: You always cheer me up :D


----------



## dandybrush

happy thanksgiving :friends: 

we dont celebrate it here so no hols for us :dohh:


----------



## Linny

:hi: welshie :D

Oh blooming heck that is early for the tree but oh how lovely would that :bfp: be! I am gonna be wishing, praying & hoping Gail has been right!! 

Little little is just fine thanks. Got another scan in just under four weeks to check my placenta so looking forward to seeing her again :D And only 3 1/2 weeks left of work WAHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Linny

Dandy...I haven't had the whole of xmas off for around 8 years so I know how you feel. EVERYONE else I know seems to have the whole two weeks off! Looking forward to this year and relaxing for once :D


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies... I did catch up but I forgot everything :( 

my scan is 7th dec, so ill be 13 weeks then!! 

its meant to snow ere 2mra - WAHOO - I love the snow! 

hope your all Well :hugs: x


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl:...yes it is early...we've done it for about the last three years on that date so it's up for the first day of the advent calendar...feels kinda special...I also always take it down New Years day...doesn't seem right to have a tree up from the year before when you've celebrated the new year:loopy::rofl:

Awww bet you can't wait for that scan:hugs: Hope your placenta is ok sweets:hugs:
3.5wks will fly by hun...and then you get to relax:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Welshie... yup can't wait for the weekend.... and I put my tree up on Monday. I can't believe I am doing that ALREADY!!!!!

Linny- so glad lil little is doing good.. I bet you can't wait to see her again

Dandy- yeah I figured no one else celebrated Thansgiving but usand I THINK Canada.... just a day to give thanks for everything in life and WELL it's 
"national holiday in the United States commemorating the Pilgrims, in American history, celebration of the harvest reaped by the Plymouth Colony in 1621, after a winter of great starvation and privation". AND A 4 day weekend.. :rofl:

Char SNOW already.. yippie SCAN day for u Dec 7th.. can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## Linny

Awwww I wanna put up my tree now :rofl: Might do it the wkend after next, then its dec but still early!!

My OH and I both love xmas, and we end up putting fairy lights everywhere. OOOOOOOH I'm all christmassy now.....and its forecast snow tomorrow :D

Wahoo char on the scan date, how exciting :)


----------



## xcharx

Thanks girls :hugs: I really dont feel like I can chat to my closest friends about my pregnancy. My closest closest mate has made it clear she dont approve. Then my other friend has already had 3 kids so I dont feel like talking to her about it as shes done it all before. *sigh* glad ive got you girls... If you ever wna tell me to shut up feel free xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - I got my af I think the Monday......I started spotting on sunday but got it full force on Sunday....TBH I am trying not to stress about it....and if we hit it then great! Anyway, i kinda feel like Jeff....I wanna have a turkey cookign also but they really dont celebrate thanksgiving here...so Brad promised we would spend Thanksgiving in Miami with my fam next year. I miss having left overs and big tummies...and being around a big family.

Sparkle - wow that was fast...My sister and mom were like that also...My sister gave birth in less than 40 minutes..on her first...the dr wasnt even suited up yet....Her birthing room looked like a scene out of ER....

Hi Delilah - sorry about af hun...but we can start trying for our xmas baby together!

Linny - hi hun....wow you are almost there!

Welshie - thanks hun, I am hoping for a xmas bean now! I hope you have a stress free tww!

char - why wouldnt your friends be happy for you?


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

I'm loving all the excitement, sharing special moments and holiday feelings you've got going round on here! 

Sadly I've got 3 BFNs in a row over the last 3 mornings. AF is due tomorrow and I think she's gonna come a-knocking on my door, the nasty and selfish witch. :growlmad:

On a more positive note, my Doctor agreed yesterday to refer me and my OH for tests at my local hospital's fertility clinic. At first he said we hadn't been trying for long enough and then I got really upset and eventually he agreed to it. When he got the form out to make the referral he said to me, "So, you've been trying for 2 years then" even though I'd just said it was a year (it's actually 11 months but I thought a year sounded better!) - so I just said yes and he wrote that down on the form! So, we feel a lot better just knowing we can get everything checked out. (especially since I'm 38 and my OH is 46).

Also, we've got an extra Bank Holiday in the UK on 29th April when Prince William gets married. How fantastic is that? I'm not normally a big supporter of the Royal Family (nothing much against them but just think it's unfair they've got so much when there's a lot of poverty in this country) - but today I'm pretty happy that they can give us an extra day's holiday just like that! :happydance:

Also, I went to see a nutritionist last week and she gave me lots of good tips. Apparently it's good to eat food with lots of Vitamin D in it because it's considered there's sometimes a link between a lack of Vit D and fertility problems. So I'm doing some research on this but it seems like oily fish are good for this. Also she said to eat lots of yellow and orange fruit and veg as these are good for healthy ovaries - so yellow peppers, carrots, butternut squash etc - and to eat lots of greens like sprouts, cabbage, broccoli, rocket etc. And she recommended starflower as a supplement instead of EPO, and to take EPA for the 2WW - this is what you get from fish oils. And she said to cut down on the Maca - to go from 4 a day to 2 a day. 

So, if the dreaded AF comes tomorrow then I'm off to the health food shop to stock up on all of the above. I hope some of this is handy info for those of you TTC - and I'm hoping for some more BFPs on here soon. I'd love it to be mine, but I think I'm out this month and maybe I'll have a lucky Xmas cycle!! 

Baby dust and hugs all round xx :hugs:


----------



## Linny

:hi: leeze!!

:happydance: on the getting refered for tests! I have to say when my doc told me to come back in two months and he would refer me I felt alot less pressure. Dunno why, guess I could see light at the end of the tunnel.....call it coincidence but the month i was due to go back I got my :bfp: FX'd it happens for you :D

There's a thread on third tri asking fave xmas movies.......mine are defo Polar Express and the Grinch :D Can't wait till December to start watching them all :yipee:


----------



## yazzy

Char - yay for your scan date, not too long to wait now. And of course chat away on here...I don't think any of us mind hearing about it.

I have only told my 2 closest friends that we are ttc...my mum I think is expecting it next year...she's secretly hoping anyway lol so its nice to be able to 'talk' to you ladies.

Linny...not long left at work then...exciting!!

AFM...told my OH that this week is a good week for bd'ing...unfortunately he has been struck down with a sore throat, cold etc but bless him he still did the deed lol!! He knows how much I really want us to put abit of effort in this month. Having niggles in my right hand side this evening so gearing up for O might be tomorrow or Friday.

Off to bed in a mo so night night :)


----------



## dandybrush

snow char? :happydance: i love snow :dohh: pity its summer here :haha: plus it never snows here :dohh: 

yes i love being able to chat here to char, i dont really have any pple close that i can go into this much detail with and ask this much questions :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Good luck with the BD-ing, Yazzy. My OH had a bad stomach for my whole fertile period last month!! It took some hot toddies and some massages to get him in the mood!! :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

ok girls, my plan...if the soy works and i Ov soonish then once Ov is confirmed im gonna stop temping until AF shows, so i can forget about it, plan for AF and enjoy my xmas :shrug: if it works when af shows ill go bak to the temping and the soy and try again, but i think temping during the 2ww is the most stressful :dohh: so here's hoping i can destress enough to let it happen


----------



## kelster823

:hi:

HAPPY THANKSGIVNG to all my American friends :hugs: I have A LOT to be thankful for.... :)



> fairy lights

what the hell are fairy lites???? little fairies strung up by their twinkling asses? :rofl:

Dandy sounds like a good plan :thumbup:

Leeze- sorry about the :bfn:'s :cry: but very glad to hear about your appointment- very exciting... :)

Yazzy- so the TWW :dance:!!! but sorry your OH was not feeling well.... I had to pull strings for Jeff to corporate with me this week...

TTC- you just NEVER know my love- and maybe it is best you don't.... that this is way it is suppose to happen--- a COMPLETE SURPRISE!!! 

Suz you roll up outta bed today and get your paint?

Char I feel ya too... all my friends are DONE with kids (hell they are all in highschool or just about) soo I have no one to talk to about this stuff- well except my sister in law but she is preggos now so she has done what she had to do....

kay that is all I can mustur up right now to remember- didn't have a LATE nite last night- was home before 10pm and went out at 6pm.. so only 4 hours.. looks like tomorrow nite is gonna be a DOOZIE though....

:hi: welshie- tnt- aj- spark-never- delia-celtic-

kay talk to ya all later


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Everyone and Happy Thanksgiving!!

Happy T-Day Kel!!

Not staying long since I still have some stuff to cook for lunch today but I wanted to share some great news....

My dad who has been waiting for a donor kidney for the last 4 years finally underwent his transplant surgery last night. He is still ventilated in the ICU but they hope to wean him off today. I haven't talked to my mom since last night 
(poor this hasn't slept in 2 days) but she says that everything is so far, so good:thumbup: Its gonna be a not so easy recovery but Im thankful for the opportunity at a longer life spent with him. I always said that there were 2 things in my life that I wanted that had yet to be fulfilled- one of them was that i wanted a kidney for my dad...the other a baby :blush: so, now I only have one thing left. This year, I am thankful for many things, but ultimately for my my papa's new organ and the donor that gave it to him.

and lastly- thankful for ALL OF YOU. I feel like even though none of have never met personally, we all share a wonderful bond.


----------



## kelster823

Oh Delia hun that is such AWESOME AWESOME NEWS!!!! thinking of you and wishing dad a SPEEDY RECOVERY!!!!!


----------



## yazzy

Delilah - just wishing your dad a speedy recovery. I hope all goes to plan and your other wish comes true aswell!

So ladies - yesterday evening for a few hours I had pains in my right hand side...after having my HSG I can say it pretty much hurt exactly where the dye went so would you say this was ovulation??? I hope so because we bd on Monday and Tuesday night but now the OH is really really rotten so I have to let him rest lol, if I haven't O'd yet then we may miss it this month :(

Also only had stretchy/watering cm for 3 days, today it seems to be lotiony normally get it for around 5 days so never really know when 'o' is.
Oh well i'm confused but hopeful!


----------



## kelster823

ohh VERY hopeful for ya Yazzy!!!!

IT IS SNOWING HERE........ WTH????


----------



## ttcbaby117

Leeze - sounds like you are on your way to your BFP...I am happy you will get some answers!

Dandy - I am liking your soy plan! Fxed it works!

Yazzy - dont you hate it when things interfere with our TTC...like we dont have enough to deal with...LOL...I hope DH feels better!

Kel - yes you are right...though I think in the back of my mind I am freaking out over it....hahahaha.....how do you stop stressing again?????

Delia - wow what a great story on thanksgiving...I will give a special thanks at my dinner table for your dads kidney and a prayer for his speedy recovery!

Happy turkey day to you all!


----------



## kelster823

> how do you stop stressing again?????

just let it go--- what will be- will be :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

yes will do! I am trying not to stress.....and making a conscious effort...hahaha...nto sure if that is counter productive but we will see.....did I just read that you said it is snowing...OH geez! I am scared of the cold weather when I get up there! LOL


----------



## kelster823

yep it is- but it's not sticking.... :)


----------



## Leeze

how not to stress about TTC - let's see, If I knew I'd probably be a millionaire - think of all the money you could make doing talks, writing a book etc!!! Oh, and I'd probably have a BFP by now, as supposedly stressing makes it worse. I keep hearing people say, "Oh it was when I relaxed and stopped stressing that I got my BFP". I'm like "If I could get my BFP I'd relax and stop stressing!!!!" xx


----------



## Leeze

BTW - BFN again this morning but no AF yet and no signs of her. I'm predicting she comes tomorrow though because I did have a PMS moment on the bus on the way home where I decided I hated everyone on the bus and they had all been put there to get in my way!! :haha::growlmad:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha Leeze I am so with you! My sister who got pg both times on her first shot...said that to me once and I almost ate her for lunch...of course i had to apologize later but she understood!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: very quite in here this week girls :shrug:

delilah - im so happy for you and your family, I hope your dad makes a speedy recovery :hugs: 

ttc - lol, im the same as you, im actively trying to not think about it...its very hard when im temping and have our bd days in the calendar :haha: 

i just found out that saliva kills the spermies...:blush: im a bit bummed about that


----------



## Leeze

sorry, also meant to say that's great news about your Dad, Delilah. Must be a huge relief for you all. Halfway to getting your wishes met. Here's hoping that's a good sign that the rest of your wishes will come true very soon!! xx


----------



## dandybrush

leeze :rofl: sorry about the bfn


----------



## Leeze

dandybrush said:


> :wave: very quite in here this week girls :shrug:
> 
> delilah - im so happy for you and your family, I hope your dad makes a speedy recovery :hugs:
> 
> ttc - lol, im the same as you, im actively trying to not think about it...its very hard when im temping and have our bd days in the calendar :haha:
> 
> i just found out that saliva kills the spermies...:blush: im a bit bummed about that

Ooh - I'd heard that before re saliva, is definitely a bummer! I've found a new lubricant recently called Zestica, it's similar to pre-seed in that it's friendly to the spermies but is less sticky than pre-seed and you can get it in a little spray so it's more fun and less clinical xx


----------



## dandybrush

that does sound cool :thumbup:


----------



## Leeze

ttcbaby117 said:


> hahaha Leeze I am so with you! My sister who got pg both times on her first shot...said that to me once and I almost ate her for lunch...of course i had to apologize later but she understood!

yeah, very easy for her to say that!! but could also be a good sign though that there's good fertility in your family? xx


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi girls!!! Love ya'll, missin ya but doin what I gotta do. Started taking Maca again after a lil break. :dust:


----------



## TntArs06

HEYA girlies!!!!

Happy Thanksgiving to the US girlies in here!!! Just got home so that is why I haven't been on. It was a very lovely visit with the family. Have to go to bed soon sense Amy has to get up at 330 to be at work by 445 for black friday. I am going to sleep in! HAHA poor Amy. 

Anyways, I hope you all are ok!!! :hugs:

Never- I hope your having a BLAST with your family and OH.

Well just wanted to say hello and give ya'll a BIG :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Morning everyone - probably afternoon/evening/night for some!

I have been reading everything and now my mind has gone blank.

Whit - nice to see you popping in, hope you are well.

AFM...today I am 2dpo (I think). I'm definitely thinking Wednesday afternoon/evening was O day. The last time we bd'd before that was Tuesday night so hopefully we're in with a chance. We'll keep my testing date on the front page as the same so here's to the 2ww and I will try not to symptom spot. Not actually so worked up about it because I know in 2 weeks if we aren't successful I can start the clomid. Am feeling much more relaxed knowing that we are in with a chance just like everyone else after getting all our results back as normal.

Anyway i'll shut up now lol. Have a lovely day everyone :)


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: sorry I didn't post yesterday, I was reading but I was absolutely knackered after going out shopping etc so I couldn't be bothered to post :haha: 

I have forgotten everything I read :dohh:

Hope everyone had a lovely thanksgiving! And delia I hope your dad is doing well :hugs: 

Right I'm off to the midwife in a bit... 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Here are my nursery pictures :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sparkle05

One more lol. The picture on the wall is the one that SBB did for me :hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

sparkle- the room looks absolutely adorable!


----------



## SBB

Aw sparkle it looks so cute! Well done :D can't wait to get mine done! 

Just back from the midwife and baby jesus is 3/5 engaged! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Sparkle - what a pretty room :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

sparkle - great room! I love the colors!

Sbb - what does 3/5 engaged mean? Is this good?

TNT - good to hear you had a good thanksgiving!

Hi delia and everyone else!


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies... 
hope all you american girls had a good thanksgiving :hugs:

sparkle - thats a luvly room :) now just need the baby to put in it :haha:
delila - hope your dad makes a speedy recovery :hugs:

tried catching up ladies but my brain isnt working :( 

Well my dad now knows im pregnant... His response - dont want to talk about it. I thought that was a good response LOL 

love you all xx


----------



## shellie31

Aww Sparkle you're lil :baby: baby's room is so beautiful,perfect for a princess:cloud9:. I LOVE it so much:hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Sparkle- Your room is so cute! I love it!!!


----------



## SBB

TTC towards the end, sometimes not til labour - the baby goes down and it's head goes into the pelvis ready to come out. Babies can engage really early so it doesn't necessarily mean anything... But he's getting ready :happydance: another 2/5 and he'll be right down there ready to go! 

Char how come your dad doesn't approve? 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

awwww sparkle that room is soo girly and so cute :) love it


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - hes never really gotten over the fact that im with a black guy, but weve been together 6 years now! I think hell get use to the idea, if not - his loss! X


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh ok....I think they call that something else in the states, though I am not sure what it is....wow....this is so exciting....it seriously feels like I was stalking your BFP chart yesterday....hahahahaha....

char - I think he may come around...they usually do once they fall in love with their grandchild.


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

AF got me last night so I'm definitely out this month. Trying to cheer myself up with a couple of glasses of bubbly and a snuggly night in with my OH.

Sparkle - what a lovely room!! 

XcharX - that's a shame about your Dad, it's so hard sometimes when our parents can be judgemental, I hope he comes round

xx


----------



## SBB

Char that's awful I hope he sees sense! :hugs: 

Ttc I know in some ways it's gone really quick! But it does feel now like I've been pregnant a really long time!! 

Leeze sorry af got you Hun :hugs: enjoy that bubbly :D 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

Goodmorning ladies :hugs::hugs:

CHAR, i wouldn't worry too much about your dad. I told my mum and dad that i was pregnant at 16 :blush: and my dad reacted by punching the father on the nose :dohh: He said he was never to darken our door step again or he wouldn't stop at his nose and he would never get his hands on me again :dohh:
As he left he shouted down the path that i would be taken to the hospital and made to have an abortion the very next day. It was horrendous :wacko:
I sat down with my mum that night and against her wishes i told her i would be keeping the baby. 
I had a scan the next day which my mum attended. Once my mum saw the baby who was already 16 weeks she said "leave your father to me, there are worse things that can happen than this"
Of course my dad came round and Ryan is 17 now. My dad will admit that he has brought him many years of joy. I lived with my mum and dad until Ryan was 4 so my parents became very close to him. I'm not saying he is the favourite but still at 17 my dad will get out of bed in the early hours to make sure he gets home safe lol. 
Im sure you will be fine these things have a habit of sorting themselves out. Your dad will fall in love with the little one when it gets here :hugs::hugs:

SBB, How exciting baby jesus is getting ready :happydance::happydance: I cannot believe how fast this is coming around for you, me and linny. It doesn't feel like that long ago that MS was the top topic lol. Now we are all nearly there :wacko:

:hi: Ttc, dandy, never, kelster, welshie, tnt, linny and all the other ladies :hugs::hugs:

I may not be around much this weekend. We are sorting out the loft and putting up the Christmas decorations :blush: Enjoy your weekend ladies :hugs::hugs:

Thanks for all your lovely comments about baby sparkles room :hugs::hugs: I cannot wait to put her in there.


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Peeps

I have read all the pages but not sure how much I can remember:dohh:

Delia...that's fab news about you Dad hun...hope he makes a speedy recovery:hugs:

Sparkle...Baby Sparkle's room is adorable:thumbup:...and you just brought tears to my eyes with your Ryan story:hugs:

Leeze...So sorry honey that the nasty ol hag got you...I've I feeling a maybe joining you in a couple of days:dohh::hugs::friends:

SBB...That's fab that lil Jesus is heading in the right direction:happydance: 

Yazzy...:happydance: for the tww babe...hope you caught that lil eggy:hugs:

Linny....:happydance:Bring on the christmas movies:happydance: Hope you and Little Little are doing ok:hugs:

Whit...great to 'see' you honey...I often think of you and hope you're doing ok:hugs:

Hugs n love to...Kel, Dandy, Char, TTC, TNT, AJ, Never, Erin....and everyone else I've failed to mention:hugs::hugs: Hope you're all ok:hugs:

Sorry I haven't been on for the last couple of days...I'm suffering with a really stiff neck...can hardly turn my head to the right and only a little to the left...not sure if it's a virus or what as have had a headache for the past 9days and now have a really scratchy sore throat:cry:

Kel...we had snow yesterday....and it STUCK! Pickle has been out in it this morning...I had to practically sit on him to stop him from putting wellies on at 8am:wacko::rofl:


----------



## SBB

Aw welshie I hope you feel better :hugs: that's no fun :( 

Sparkle that's a great story about Ryan! I think once grandparents see the grandchild they can't help but fall in' love! 

I can't believe how close we all are either! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB - Oh I can imagine that it seems like a long time. I remember my sister when she was waiting to give birth....all she could say was.....I dont even remember NOT being pregnant.....

Welsh - feel better soon hun!

Hi sparkle!

Leeze - sorry about af hun!


----------



## SBB

Yeh TTC I kind of don't remember not being pregnant! It does seem like a long time, but not in a bad way. I will miss my bump and my squiggly baby jesus kicking me! But at the same time I can't wait to meet him. Although I have felt like shit a lot, it is special being pregnant and I'm trying to make the most of the last few weeks! 

I will get a countdown ticker up soon too... 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

aww sbb that sounds so wonderful....the good and the bad! I cant wait to see the countdown ticker.


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies! Had a busy weekend... 

Well I think my dads gna be ok with it, my partner was at my house earlier & my dad was fine with him! 

I fell over earlier :( Nhs direct where suppose to ring me before 11pm but they havent - musta been really busy bless em! I havent bled or had any pain, so im ok. My back is sore, if its not better by 2mra im gna go a &e 

sparkle - Oh lord! Cant believe your dad did that :haha: glad he was fine when ryan was born :thumbup:

Sbb - Argh your past 36weeks now :D yay


----------



## xcharx

How is everyone? Where you hiding? 

chat 2mra lovelys :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Oh no char :( did you slip on the ice or something?

Glad your dad seems a bit better with it... I'm sure he'll come round in the end... Especially when you start showing, and show him the scan pics! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

char glad you are ok after your fall, tsk tsk you'll have to be more careful :trouble: 

i imagine it will be hard for him to stay mad at you when you are giving him a grandbaby :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

hi lovely ladies! been UBER busy the past few weeks and have been very bad with keeping up wit you guys, i think about you all every single day tho. Cant catch up on all the pages i've missed now, i'll try to later on. As you can see af came for me but the raspberry leaf tea is really helping my cycle and me and dh are having lots of fun in the meantime :d catch you guys later ok, for all of you that use msn or yahoo messenger, pm me your info so i can add you and keep up with you guys thru that.


----------



## xcharx

Sbb & dandy - Yea what was, I was coming out of one of my clients houses & a few months ago her son in law made her a ramp but my manager has told him to put some non slip material on it coz its jus wood - like mdf board. So I didnt think about it and just slipped on ma ass from the ice! Stoopid poxy ramp! 

Aj - Aww hun :hugs: glad you and hubby are having fun :) hehe ;) 

xx


----------



## SBB

How's your back today char? Sounds dangerous be very careful from now on in the ice!! 

Morning everyone else :wave: hope you all had a lovely weekend :D 

I finished baby Jesus' light so I'll post some photos in a bit... 

Nice to hear from you AJ :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - backs fine, spoke to midwife who said as long as im not bleeding or in pain I Shouldnt worry :) yay pics! Have you got everythin you need for baby jesus? :hugs:x


----------



## kelster823

Chello ladies :hi:

I know I haven't been around in the last 5 days and I am sure I missed much

Turkey Day SUXED... totally suxed- I got into a HUGE fight with my mom- I did nothing but cry all day- long story short- she had said a while back that it will be boring with just me Jeff her and my dad and that we should just go out to eat- well I didn't realize that it hurt Jeff so much that she said that and all came to a head on Thursday morning- I was stuck between a rock and a hard place- with my hubby wanting to cook and my mom's comment- and I know that if my brother and his wife were going to be home that it would not of been said-- my brother is the GOLDEN child in our family--- anyhoooooooo it came down to just me staying forget it- never mind- I don't want to go out to eat and you don't want to come here because she hates being with me and my dad together (we do nothing but fight)---- had my brother call me screaming and hollering at me telling me I should be ashamed of myself and that I need to grow up

Suz- 3/5 engaged... oh boy VERY SOON.... good luck again this week with the move

Char- glad your dad is ok with everything- so good to hear

Welshie- how is your neck?

TTC- how was dinner on Turkey Day? I am sure much better then mine

Dandy- you think you are getting ready to O anytime soon?

Leeze and Aj sorry AF got you both

I know there is so much more to comment on but I gotta get my butt in the shower and head out shopping.... I have the day off and well since I didn't go at all this weekend- I need to start

I will check back in later


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: Kell I'm sorry it was so crappy :( :hugs: have you made up now or are you too pissed off with them? 

Glad your MW said it was all ok Char... We've got most things for Baby Jesus... few things to go and looking forward to doing his nursery! 

Ok here is the light, the pics are crap cos I did them in the dark... Sorry there's so many but I just copied and pasted this from another forum I posted it on and I can't be bothered to sort through them!! : 

Most of the crap I made it from: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Lightstuffbefore.jpg


https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/DSC01603.jpg


https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/DSC01601.jpg


https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/DSC01599.jpg


https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/DSC01598.jpg


Crappy pics with my iphone yesterday...
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Light1.jpg


https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Light2.jpg


https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Light3.jpg

x x x


----------



## AJThomas

^lady you should have a business!!


----------



## dandybrush

kel :hugs: so so sorry you had to deal with that over thanksgiving :cry: what your mum said was not nice and good on you for backing your OH :hugs: I know how hard that can be :hugs: again

kel no signs or symptoms of Ov yet :dohh: maybe the soy wont work :shrug:


----------



## SBB

AJThomas said:


> ^lady you should have a business!!

If I could sell them for £13,000 I would!! :haha: it took forever though and would be a bitch to post - and it's also ripped off from someone elses idea :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

https://www.rockettstgeorge.co.uk/white-chandelier-by-winnie-lui-3262-p.asp

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Dang it.. I can't see the photos... grrrrr dam work puter.. I'll have to see if I can log on my home one to see Suz

Dandy thanks hun... my mom and I are very close and she is my ANGLE- she didn't mean it to sound that way- but it came across that way- and it just got to be a HUGE mess-she was crying I was crying.. yadda yadda yadda

but at this time I still have not spoken to her :cry:


----------



## SBB

Aw Kell :hugs: you'll sort it out... I hate these big occasions, they're meant to be happy but there's always some drama or another!! I'm sure it will all be ok in the end :hugs: 

Have a look at the piccies later :) 

x x x


----------



## kelster823

oh I know they will--- grrrrrrrr :hugs: thanks

how ya feeling?

ooohh I looked- BEAUTIFUL Suz.. just beautiful


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: kel so sorry, such a tough situation you are in


----------



## SBB

You can't choose your family eh?! 

I'm good, bit tired... We get the keys tomorrow so will be a busy week! I am going to take it as easy as possible, my family are all coming to help. Well, my mum and sisters. My dad 'might' come and help at the weekend... Don't think he really gets that we need his help before that... Slightly annoyed about it but nevermind.. 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - so sorry about your family drama...isnt that par for the course with family....My turkey day was ok, Brads family is a bit hard to deal with sometimes...we ended up going out for dinner also. 

SBB - Beautiful! I am putting in my order soon!

AJ - good to see you hun!


----------



## SBB

Great ttc :D I'm not sure what £13,000 is in your currency :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Kel - :hugs: hope you & your mum get back on track :) I think mums are the worse ppl to fall out with! 

Sbb - Oh wow! Thats luvly! Your soo creative :) Argh yay moving time! Go kick ya dads but into helping before the weekend :haha:

dandy - stand back girl,gna shout at your ovaries - 'OI,DANDYS OVARIES! WHAT ARE YOU DOING? WHY AINT YOU RELEASED AN EGG YET? GET YOUR BUTT INTO GEAR NOW AND DO AS YOUR TOLD'......Hopefully Thatll work :haha:

Ttc - glad you had a good thanks giving :) 

right girls bed timex


----------



## dandybrush

:argh: :haha: i didnt stand back far enough :rofl: thanx hope that scared them


----------



## TntArs06

Aww Kel- Im so sorry hun. I hate family fueds. Specially with my mom. It always hurts even more. I hope things get worked out soon hun. Sorry your holiday was not so joyful.

SBB- That is so pretty. I love it! You are so creative...even if it is someones idea...I wouldn't be able to do it! LOL So KUDO'S to you girl. Gosh your moving and 36 weeks...oh girl..you better rest and nap sometime during all this. Amy wouldn't let me paper towels if I was that far along. LOL So dont push it too hard girl.

Dandy- Yes I like what Char said to those dang ovaries!!! HURRY UP ALREADY!!! 

Hewwo to all the other ladies!! :hugs:

AFM- been away for a bit. Just doing alot of thinking. Went to the dr today for a follow up from the D&C. Everything is looking good. Said the tissue they found was necrosis so definitely needed to come out as an infection started up. She did a full blood work up of my thyroid, insulin, and some other stuff. She thinks the test came back fine with no problems. So thinking my progesterone wasn't keeping baby or a thyroid or insulin problem. Which ticks me off cause that seems easy to fix. Oh well next time we will be covered. The insemination will cost $191 so will be doing that once my AF comes back. Which she started me on prometrium for 10 days to start it, then clomid then trigger shot then insem. So will know blood test results by the end of this week. FX that this works cause we really can't afford this with christmas coming soon. But we have to.


----------



## dandybrush

tnt :hugs: its exciting hope this one go works for you :thumbup: at least you are being looked after and they can monitor you better now :happydance:

and i wish my Ovaries would hurry up, unless they have no plans on releasing an eggie :dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> tnt :hugs: its exciting hope this one go works for you :thumbup: at least you are being looked after and they can monitor you better now :happydance:
> 
> and i wish my Ovaries would hurry up, unless they have no plans on releasing an eggie :dohh:

I know. I sure hope so too. I need something to get me outta this darn depression. Im a newlywed and should be jumping through the trees...but im not and that makes me sad and upset. But having this to look forward to helps.

I was thinking that you being on CD15 and not Oving isn't too bad for you....at least it isn't yet. Going from 83 days to what it was last month....I think you will O here soon. I just feel it!:thumbup:


----------



## TntArs06

Plus you didn't O until CD22 last cycle. So I think give it a few days. The way you are BDing right now is perfect...I think at least. I think I got my BFP bc we insemed for 5 days straight. But my donor doesn't have sperm motility problems so I think thats why we could do it that much. I think the pattern you have goen right now is definitely on your side!!! Keep it goen girl!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

yeah im not too worried atm about the ov situation, and if it is soon :happydance: thats great compared to my other cycles :dohh: if not then :cry: back to the drawing board

i just hope its not too much longer im worried my OH lose interest :dohh: I have our BD days in the calender :blush: so OH knows when i want it done :blush: it seems to work, he follows his calender and if its in there he's more likely to do it :haha: 

we are gonna get OH's SA done sometime before xmas so i can see the gyn after christmas, at least knowing if his spermies swim straight will help :dohh: 

maybe you should buy a puppy (to take you mind of TTC) :shrug: i very nearly did when i was all depressed about not being preg :dohh: i might yet we'll see how xmas goes for us.


----------



## TntArs06

He might be getting a little tired with it. But what guy doesn't love some BDing? LOL at least my donor would BD everyday if he could...whether it be with a girlfriend or donating in an instead cup for us. He just loves anything to do with male satisfaction. :haha: 

But I could see how it could be thought of as work. And all the romantic's taken out. Maybe one night you can spoil him and massage him with candle light and pretty music. Just to change it up and let him know this is for him as well. Kinda like a treat! LOL

And I would love more puppies but we have 3 dogs and 1 cat! :haha: so we have plenty. I want a tiny little pup but we couldn't handle 4 dogs a cat and a kid. Not fair to the pups and I wont take on more than I can handle with animals bc so many ppl do and the pups suffer. So I just shop... when I have extra monies at least! LOL


----------



## dandybrush

yeah i hope i dont turn into one of those pple who kicks the dog into the back yard when we have a bub :dohh: im gonna consciously make sure that doesnt happen, i call my dog my first born :haha: he is my baby :kiss: the thing that stopped me from getting another dog was my concern for my time spent with my current dog being lost :wacko: i know im crazy, but i hate change and its taken so long/so much training to get him where he is, i dunno if im ready to go through all that again, and i imagine a kid is gonna take alot more training than my dog :dohh:

yeah i wanna do something special for him :shrug: but he doesnt really tell me what turns him on...apart from :blush: a blowjob :blush: but i just learned that saliva isnt good for sperm quality :dohh: so now im worried about doing that :blush:


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - I am standing with Char and yelling at your ovaries also!

SBB - LOLOLOL

TNT - wow hun, looks like you are well on your way! Are you using the same donor?


----------



## dandybrush

:argh: you are all very loud i bet my ovaries are :ignore: ing you :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

LOL!!!!! Well we will keep yelling!


----------



## dandybrush

:thumbup: hopefully it will get through to them


----------



## nevertogether

this period is the longest one i've ever had! ugh!


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - im glad you got some answers hun :hugs: so next time they can monitor everything better? Your donor sounds soo luvly! I didnt realise he had a gf,she must be just as luvly'

dandy - they better listen to us or theyll be hell to pay!! I hope youO soon tho :) then you could possibly get a bfp jus before xmas :thumbup:

Ttc - :hi: :hugs:

never - Oh no your not still on your period :( that sucks!! I cant believe it :hugs: I really hope you come off hun!!


----------



## xcharx

Well ladies its finally snowed :) I luv driving in the snow! Think its Well fun :) wahoo 12weeks today! God time is flying! 

BIG :hi: to everyone else yet to check in!xx


----------



## dandybrush

char :cloud9: that would be heaven


----------



## SBB

Happy 12weeks char!! :D when is your scan? 

TNT sorry you're still feeling down :hugs: I hope af comes so you can start your insem... :hugs: 

Dandy hope you ov soon... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

:hi: morning

Much to do today with coming back to work after being off for 5 days :( have a HUGE project due Friday so I HAVE to get it done....

will check in from time to time today :) 

have a great day ladies


----------



## yazzy

Happy 12 weeks Char yay for you!!

Never...rubbish that AF hasn't gone away yet.

TNT - smile as much as possible...even if you don't feel like it...somehow its infectious :)

AFM 6dpo today...counting down the time...I so hope we have a BFP before Xmas.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope all are well not much going on for me atm waiting to ov and stresseing over the big move what prob isnt helping ov:haha:


----------



## nevertogether

sorry i didn't have long to catch up. you girls are definitely chatty when one is away for a while! i hope everyone is doing well.

sbb - you are getting so close! eek! :)

char / yazzy - yup AF started the day DH got here (OF COURSE) on 24 november and she's still here with no sign of letting up much. VERY annoying. DH is making due, but not too happy about it :haha: not thinking we have a shot this time around thanks to her, but what can i do. :shrug: just ecstatic that i'm with him!!

i hope everyone else is well, i hope to come back to lots of :bfp:'s :)


----------



## SBB

Damn never what a bitch turning up just as you see DH :growlmad: I hope she buggers off soon so you can have some fun :D 
Hope you're having a great time anyway! When are you there until? 

Kell I hope your project goes ok :hugs: 

Hey everyone else :waves: 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies. Dont like the snow no more, I tried parking,couldnT stop so went straight into the back of a car. No damage done to either car, so I jus drove off! 

Yazzy - bring on testing :) whoop whoop! 
never - stoopid af better move her butt out the way! :hugs:
Sbb - hiya chick! Argh 36 weeks 2 days :) yay. 

someone asked when my scan was, its next tues :) 

Lindsey - :hi: not long til you move now :) you excited? 
kel - Argh hope you get it done :) 

:hi: to everyone else :) xx


----------



## AJThomas

Morning ladies, hope you're all ok today.

Happy 12 Weeks Char :) take it easy on the ice!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

xcharx said:


> :hi: ladies. Dont like the snow no more, I tried parking,couldnT stop so went straight into the back of a car. No damage done to either car, so I jus drove off!
> 
> Yazzy - bring on testing :) whoop whoop!
> never - stoopid af better move her butt out the way! :hugs:
> Sbb - hiya chick! Argh 36 weeks 2 days :) yay.
> 
> someone asked when my scan was, its next tues :)
> 
> Lindsey - :hi: not long til you move now :) you excited?
> kel - Argh hope you get it done :)
> 
> :hi: to everyone else :) xx

exited nervouse stressed lol


----------



## AJThomas

Your artwork is lovely SBB but sorry, it would have to be made of diamonds or something for me to pay 13,000 lbs for it!! :blush:


----------



## SBB

Lol I know AJ! I couldn't believe someone charges £13000 for a light made out of bits of crap!! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - oh no hun! that stinks.....I hope despite your af that you are having a great time with your hubby and fam!

Char - Happy 12 weeks! Wow snow....such a foreign thing to me...be careful though! Youve got a baby on board!

yazzy - fxed for you!

Hi kel, sbb, dandy, AJ, and everyone else! 

It is rainy here today...which to be honest I am kinda relishing in....I kinda like it like this sometimes....We get tons of sun here (No I am not complaining) so these over cast type days feel good every once in a while...Now if I can just talk brad into coming home so we can cuddle up on the couch!


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - its the other way round in the uk. We relish the run, yet it always rains :haha: 

Sbb - some ppl actually pays £13k? Gees thats a joke! Lucky your creative hey ;) 

aj - how you doing luv :)


----------



## WelshRose

Hi Peeps

Char....:happydance:Happy 12wks Sweets:happydance:

SBB...hope all the painting and decorating gets done ok and you're in and settled before you know it:hugs: 

Never....Grrr to the :witch: babe, hope she buggers off soon:hugs::hugs:

Yazzy....hope the days pass quickly hun:winkwink:

Kel....Roll on the weekend for you Missy...the project will be in, done and dusted and you can chill:hugs: I hope you sort things with your mum babe:hugs:

Dandy...I shall do a chant tonight to your ovaries....Ovulate, Ovulate, Ov, Ov, Ovulate!:rofl: Hope it happens soon sweets but try not to stress about it:hugs:

TTC....Oooooh what I'd do to be able to steal some of ya sun!!:winkwink: How's this cycle going for you hun?

Leeze...where are ya honey? Hope you're ok:hugs:

Lindsey and AJ....great to see you both:hugs:

:hi: to TNT, Linny, Sparkle, Delia, Whit, Celtic, Erin...and all that I've not mentioned:hugs:

Well news from the Welshie camp...still feeling like poo:sad: My neck finally got better on sunday but I've been left with a horrid head cold....really achy sinuses etc...blah.
No need for me to go testing:nope: I started spotting at 9dpo and I get the feeling that she is banging the snow off of her boots outside my front door as we speak ready to sneak inside tonight:dohh: I'd expected to feel really gutted what with the christmas tree going up today as well but actually...I'm completely fine:thumbup: 
I went to the docs today and got my progesterone levels back....apparently at 7dpo your levels should be between 15 and 68 to clearly show ovulation has happened. At 
5dpo mine was 33 so all good....the soy worked:yipee:

I then spent quite a while talking to a reflexologist that I have found that's fully trained in fertility and maternity reflexology. She sounded really positive and even wants to see my charts:shock:....That was like music to my ears after charting for over two years now and my useless gyne not really taking any interest in them I have finally found someone that is interested and will be able to use them to 'fix' me....:happydance: I've booked a course of 6 sessions with her, the first being on the 7th Jan:smug:

Hope everyone is ok...sorry I haven't posted much lately...I have been reading thou and trying to keep up:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

wow lindsey your chart is so smooth :haha: mine looks like rollercoaster :dohh: no Ov here yet either :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

aw welshie thats great :happydance: so destress over christmas (as i am doing) then you can see this specialist person in the new year and hopefully they can help you with a 2011 BFP :happydance:

well it is raining here this morning...i wanna go bak to bed :dohh: and snuggle up, going to see david strassman tonight :happydance: 

I just found out that my bro in law and his gf and baby have moved bak to brissy :cry: means i have to see them, when im around them im just so jealous that they have a bub and i dont :cry: plus im not a fan of my bro in law :dohh: he's a dick towards my dog, if his kid is stupid with the dog ill be telling him off thats for sure :trouble: 

no signs of ov...trying not to stress, want to just enjoy christmas then bak on the clomid train in the new year, maybe you and me welshie are meant for 2011 babies :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey Ladies

popping in to say hello :flower: nothing to much going on with me sugars are behaving yay! still no were to move to, but can stay here in our house for a while longer though, I was thinking about christmas if we are still here though and DH parents and brother were meant to be calling over to us and Im not that into it to be honest A the house has boxes all over it and it wont be the way I want it, B, I will have to do all the cooking and I know his mam will cook some stuff and bring it over :shrug: but still I will be cleaning and running all over the place and C, his mam can take over and last year they kind of took over the TV and watched all the soaps which we dont watch, neither does DH and I felt for the kids as I always loved watching movies when I was growing up does that make sense. D they will want to stay over and drink:wacko: and I know I will be shattered and not in to drinking at all I wont be able to go to bed either as my bedroom is right over the sitting room and they dont know how to be quite LOL no harm in that dont begrudge them having fun :dohh: oh boy dont know what to do have mentioned it to DH but if Im here in this house I think a change of plan is needed!

dont know if its because Im pregnant normally I dont care about stuff like this, but man they are bugging me and thats weird cuase I do love them and get on really well with them, but lately I wish they would keep thier well meaning advice to themselfs. they went to look at house with my DH and when they came back they were like no that no good you cant have that house:growlmad: ok fair enough but thats for me and my DH to wrok out not you! they were then trying to tell DH what to do and I know they meant well but was not helping at all 

Ok sorry now havent been on in ages and its a post all about me :hugs:

SBB love the pictures they are brill :flower:

Never hope af get lost and quick for you

AJ hey:flower: 

god I cant remember what I wanted to say now! 

Huge hugs to every one sorry I am missing some people :hugs:


----------



## erin7707

I guess I'm out. My first month on Maca, and it didn't seem to help at all.. My first cycle charting I had an 11 day LP. Spotting on day 11.
Next cycle (taking B6) I had an 11 day LP, with spotting from 9dpo-11dpo.
This cycle (taking maca and baby aspirin) I had a 9 DAY LP. :( :( With no spotting... ughhh... wth!?


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - so glad shes going to help you :hugs: ive heard good things about reflexology & fertility :) really praying for you hun :) 

dandy - Oh no :( I know the jelousy feeling - I use to get it with my friend! :hugs:

x


----------



## WelshRose

Sounds good to me Dandy:winkwink:....:hugs: 

I, Welshie, Wanna waddle in 2011 with all those in this magificent thread still ttc!!!:winkwink::rofl:

We'll get there hun...I just know we will...all of us!! 

I think I might chart this next cycle just so I have a very current one to show her amongst all the many others:dohh: What do you think??? I have really enjoyed not doing it but...hmmmm...I dunno???


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - glad your sugars are behaving :) hope you find a house soon aswell! I know what you mean about families interfering - my mother is the interfering one! Drives me mad! You cant fully enjoy xmas if youll be running around after them lot :( 

Erin - Sorry about the short lp :hugs: are you going to continue with maca? X


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - I say do it :) cant do no harm? May drive you mad tho :haha: x


----------



## WelshRose

Mad-er you mean:haha::winkwink: 
I don't want to I must admit I have really enjoyed not doing it this cycle and it's amazing the difference it makes.
Aww Sod it...the thermometer is going to stay hidden:lol: I've got one cycle where I'd used soy to show her when I took it cd1-5. I'm going to keep taking the same dose and stick with 3-7 as it seemed to work with when my body naturally liked to ov (when it chose to:winkwink:) on cd17...the rest I'm gonna throw caution to the wind...and just enjoy the whole seduction game:winkwink:


----------



## xcharx

Welshie -Sorry madder :haha: :) Well least you got something to show her :) have you researched reflexology online?x


----------



## ttcbaby117

welshie -Hi hun.....your reflexoigist sounds great! Good luck with her, If you are feeling better not temping then dont hun!....I have not been tracking this cycle...but I guess af will be due next week...not sure we even dtd at the right time as we were both traveling!

erin - sorry to hear hun...sometimes the maca takes a couple of months to work. I dont know if it will help with your LP but it does level out your hormones. The B6 should do that!

celtic - yeah your sugars arent bothering you! That is wonderful news!

Dandy - oh its raining here also....I am loving it right now!


----------



## dandybrush

welshie :haha: ill waddle with ya :thumbup: 

i might give the thermometer away yet :dohh: but i just find it handy to pinpoint OV as i dunno when its gonna show :dohh:


----------



## erin7707

I don't know if I should continue it or not.. I could stop it during AF and just finish up the bottle during my next cycle, but my temps are usually pretty steady so I think my hormones are fine, I was just hoping to get a 'maca miracle' baby on the first cycle.. haha :)


----------



## dandybrush

erin i know that feeling :dohh:


----------



## Linny

:wave: ladies!!

I'm soooooo tired! We got woken up in the early hours by our 91yr old nxt door neighbour shouting for help! It was awful to hear, didn't know if he had fallen or was bing attacked so we called the police out and thankfully we have another neighbour who looks out for him and had a key so they didn't have to break the door down!

Poor soul had woke up and couldn't feel his legs so panicked. Police & neighbour thanked us for calling them cos he was in a bad way, dehydrated and just not good so he was taken to hospital. Hearing him shout for help though was really upsetting when we couldn't do anything :(

Anyway.....

Welshie....sorry bout the witch seeming to be on her way grrrrrrr!! I'm glad it hasn't spoilt you tree putting up! I was gonna suggest charting for the nxt month just to show at your appt but if this month has made you more relaxed then I change my mind. Xmas should be a time of fun & laughter so leave the thermoniter where it is :hugs:

Char....woop to the scan nxt week!

Erin....I just wanted to say i had a short LP for the whole year I was ttc. Nothing I tried seemed to help and I would sometimes spot as early as 7dpo but usually 9dpo so I would say that was my average. I think its a common side affect of coming off the pill, not sure if you have though. Anyway on a positve note I did get pregnant so its defo possible :D

Never...sorry about :witch: but just sooooo glad your getting to spend time with DH :)

:hi: TTC, dandy, celtic, kel, sbb, lindsay, yazzy, aj, tnt :) Sorry haven't fully caught up!!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: 

:shock: that does sound frightening about the neighbour linny, glad he is being taken care of now


----------



## Linny

Thank you hun! It wasn't nice, just hope he's ok :)


----------



## TntArs06

Well girls....I have to go back to work so cant catch up but i will later...

AF FINALLY got me. I only took a total of 3 prometrium pills and she came and with a vengance too! Arrggg so I guess we will be inseminating sooner than we thought. I will be taking clomid cd3-7 of 100mg. So I hope this works cause $191 is alot of money right now. I know that seems really cheap but with Christmas coming its hard to budget this in...but we want it bad enough to sacrifice Christmas for each other until like Jan. LOL 

I hope you all are FABULOUS! I will catch up later. You girls have a lovely day. :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Ttc - hope you have caught an egg :hugs: Fxd for you babe :) 

linny - your poor neighbour :( hope he recovers fully!! 

dandy - what cycle day you on babe?? 

Well its slightly snowing again. I WONT Go out to work 2mra if its bad. I fell over twice this morning :( im not risking it anymores! If my Boss decides to sack me because of it ill have a union on her back quicker then she can say bobs your uncle x


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - never thought id say this on ere but im glad af is ere :) :haha: hope she moves on quickly so you can try again :) do you feel more confident now? Dont worry about xmas, me and my Oh arent gna do xmas til january either :haha: x


----------



## dandybrush

good luck tnt :hugs: i think the money spent will be well worth it :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

char - CD 16 why?

char - you silly duffa, stop slipping on the ice :dohh: but yes do stay home and look after yourself and your jelly bean :thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

ttcbaby117 said:


> welshie -Hi hun.....your reflexoigist sounds great! Good luck with her, If you are feeling better not temping then dont hun!....I have not been tracking this cycle...but I guess af will be due next week...not sure we even dtd at the right time as we were both traveling!

Awww I have everything crossed there's magic going on in your tum sweets:hugs: Do you think you'll go back to charting? I've just found that I have slept a lot better without doing it. The mind still wanders to ttc far more than I'd like but I'm working on it:winkwink:



dandybrush said:


> welshie :haha: ill waddle with ya :thumbup:

 :happydance: A future waddling buddy! :happydance: :rofl: 



dandybrush said:


> I might give the thermometer away yet :dohh: but i just find it handy to pinpoint OV as i dunno when its gonna show :dohh:

Go on you know you want to:winkwink: I think it worked for this cycle because my doc was checking my progesterone so I found out yay or nay as to whether it had happened.:hugs:



erin7707 said:


> I don't know if I should continue it or not.. I could stop it during AF and just finish up the bottle during my next cycle, but my temps are usually pretty steady so I think my hormones are fine, I was just hoping to get a 'maca miracle' baby on the first cycle.. haha :)

Aww no Erin...sorry it hasn't helped this month hun:hugs: Really to give it a fair shot they recommend sticking with these things for 3mths, but completely up to you.:hugs:



Linny said:


> I'm soooooo tired! We got woken up in the early hours by our 91yr old nxt door neighbour shouting for help! It was awful to hear, didn't know if he had fallen or was bing attacked so we called the police out and thankfully we have another neighbour who looks out for him and had a key so they didn't have to break the door down!
> 
> Poor soul had woke up and couldn't feel his legs so panicked. Police & neighbour thanked us for calling them cos he was in a bad way, dehydrated and just not good so he was taken to hospital. Hearing him shout for help though was really upsetting when we couldn't do anything :(

Aww bless him Linny....I hope he's ok:hugs: 
Hope you guys get a better nights sleep tonight, does Little Little keep you awake much at night? How are you doing on the baby bits front? When are you putting your tree up?:winkwink: I had christmas songs blaring from the ipod and Callum and I were singing from the tops of our lungs messing around...I think Shuan thinks we've lost the plot:rofl: It was lush thou:lol:



Linny said:


> I was gonna suggest charting for the nxt month just to show at your appt but if this month has made you more relaxed then I change my mind. Xmas should be a time of fun & laughter so leave the thermoniter where it is :hugs:

Yep it's staying well and truly hidden...Shaun still wont tell me where he's put it! :trouble::haha:



TntArs06 said:


> AF FINALLY got me. I only took a total of 3 prometrium pills and she came and with a vengance too! Arrggg so I guess we will be inseminating sooner than we thought. I will be taking clomid cd3-7 of 100mg. So I hope this works cause $191 is alot of money right now. I know that seems really cheap but with Christmas coming its hard to budget this in...but we want it bad enough to sacrifice Christmas for each other until like Jan. LOL
> 
> I hope you all are FABULOUS! I will catch up later. You girls have a lovely day. :hugs:

Aww glad it didn't take long before it brought her calling to your door sweets...hope she goes just as quick:hugs: and then in your mind you'll have to multiply this little fairy....:dust: by a million...my christmas present to you guys:lol::hugs::hugs:



xcharx said:


> Well its slightly snowing again. I WONT Go out to work 2mra if its bad. I fell over twice this morning :( im not risking it anymores! If my Boss decides to sack me because of it ill have a union on her back quicker then she can say bobs your uncle x

Don't risk it babe:nope: You've gotta stay safe with that gorgeous lil Jelly bean on board:hugs:
I have researched reflexology loads hun...I really fancy retraining one day in reflexology. I've found a fab place that does the course not far from where we live, it's the only one that gives instant full memebership to the Association of Reflexologists. I got my reflexologist's name and number off of their website so I know she's suitably trained:winkwink:

Right then girls it's my beddy bye time so I will bid you all sweetdreams...hopefully catch you tomorrow evening...:hugs::kiss:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - I knew you was awaiting O but wernt sure what day your on :) Argh im danger to my bloody self!! Gna stay in, drink hot chocolate all day :) although we have no whipped cream :( damn it!! 

night night ladies :hugs: chat 2mra :kiss: x


----------



## dandybrush

welshie, im not getting my prog checked so how would i know when i Oved :shrug: i might keep at it till Ov is confirmed :thumbup: 

mmm i love hot choc when its really cold :cold:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi:

Sorry haven't been here much last few days - I've not had much time to be on the internet and when I have I've been busy writing up my mammoth plan on my new TTC journal. I'm even more determined and we'll be doing everything we can possibly think of to get our BFP in the next cycle!! This includes BD-ing every other day which in itself is no easy job! If anyone wants to check out my plan on the journal feel free to click on the link below, and feel free to steal any ideas or join in my plan! :thumbup:

Catching up on everyone here it seems like there's been a lot going on.

SBB - I love the light mobile. That's one lucky baby you're gonna have who's got that to stare up at. Apparently when babies are really small it's light and movement they notice most so that makes it really special :baby:

Kel - sorry to hear about the family row. Families can be so difficult sometimes, can't they? My OH and I are going away to Spain for 5 days over Christmas so we don't have to get too caught up in all the family dynamics! :cry:

Welshie - I've started acupunture recently, this is meant to help with TTC too, I found it really relaxing. I can't be bothered with temping and charting personally, it all seemed like too much to me. I'm starting on a clearblue fertility monitor this month and I think the testing will start tomorrow, that's quite enough for me!! :headspin:

Dandy - I hope you get that positive O coming soon, must be really frustrating for you. Keep up the BDing anyway and keep those spermies nice and fresh! :spermy:

Hi to everyone else, hope life is treating you well!! :hugs:

I'm struggling a bit already this month and I'm still really early on in my cycle. A BFP for Xmas would be just lovely, so I think I'll write to santa to tell him to deliver one just in time!!! xxx


----------



## dandybrush

gosh i would love a xmas bfp :cloud9: am doubtful of it happening though :dohh: 

good luck with your plan leeze


----------



## kelster823

UGH wow- I Miss you guys- 

I just finished up for today- started at 5:30am and logged off at 5:30pm- now I have a butt load of stuff I need to get ready before work tomorrow and bugger off at 5:30am - sleepie time is right around the corner- not to mention I now have to go make dinner for us.. since Jeff has wrestling practice tonight with the kids...

IT NEVER ENDS

:hi: everyone.. I truly wish I had time to read and write but I don't

MUCHO LOVE to ALL of you


----------



## TntArs06

Alright had a chance to catch up. I sure did miss alot in a few pages. :dohh:

Linny- My goodness that is super scary. Thank goodness someone had a key and you guys called 911. I couldn't imagine hearing that. I sleep so hard that I probably couldn't hear it but thankfully he had you guys to call. I hope he is doing better.

Dandy- I bet you are about to OV soon. You and your hunny are getting LOADS of bding in. :haha: that'a girl. You get the BFP! :thumbup:

Char- I agree with everyone else here. Take some time off and rest. No need to risk it AT ALL if the weather is bad. I sure as heck wouldn't. I could care less what my employer said to or possibly firing me. I would sue the living day lights outta them if they did. IDK what your laws are there but they shouldn't be allowed to even say anything. So I say stay home and drink that hot coccoa. :hugs: I know I would! teehee

Celtic- I am so glad your sugars are doing good. I am so glad you bugged them to catch it sooner. That way you feel better for Christmas time. I say maybe you and OH just have your holidays together and maybe go visit the other family members. If I was worried about all that stuff I wouldn't really enjoy my time with them because I would get annoyed. Plus your still house searching and in and outta boxes. 

Welsh- So glad you found a good reflexologist. I've been wanting to go to one. But being that we live in a small town there really isn't one close enough. I sure hope she performs some magic on you and brings you a BFP soon. I too have enjoyed not temping lately. I might not go back to it sense the dr is monitoring ovulation anyways. I enjoy waking up and being able to just get up and not wait for my temps. :thumbup:

Kel- You poor thing! You been working so hard and then family problems. Get some rest girl and maybe order out! teehee :hugs: You definitely deserve a nice hot bath with some bubbles and a glass of wine...ooooo and maybe some cucumbers on your eyes too! :haha: 

Leeze- I LOOOOVE the fact you are going to Spain during Christmas! I am so jealous too. :haha: That sounds so fun! And I think your plan is definitely a good one. You are on track to your BFP soon hunni.

Erin- I believe it took me about 4 months to get a more regular cycle with my maca. But I have endo and have hormone issues anyways. If it were me I wouldn't stop maca...maybe give it a few more months. Like welshie said it takes at least 3 months to get things in your system fully. 

Never- Aww hun im sorry AF is sticking around for so dang long! DAMN HER! But hey you are renewing your vows soon!! YIPEE!!! Enjoy your time hunni!

So its snowing and its freaken COLD! I wasn't ready for this. Im a Cali girl and dont particularily like snow. LOL

Well IDK if you girls are religious or not...but I found out yesterday that a few friends of mine are hurting pretty bad emmotionally. Their friend (whom I dont know at all) had a severe head on collision in Iowa. An 18 year old decided to pass two cars in a no passing zone going up hill and hit this lady. Well this lady had her two boys in the back in their car seats. The two boys died instantly and the mom is in a bunch of surgeries. She has survived so far but today they told her about her two and only boys being gone and with God now. I dont even know this family but I so sad about this. I just dont understand why these two boys had to go. I dont see where this is fair? I understand God needing angels but really...this is just horrible! Two little boys gone just in a second of some little teenagers lack of judgement. This girl survived as well. I just dont understand a mother losing both her boys.:cry: Her poor husband now has to deal with funerals and his wife's surgeries. So maybe if any of you are religious...maybe share a little prayer for them. I just hope the mother can get through this...I honestly couldn't go on...no way...and before the holidays....just so sad.

Alright, well I am going to make some soup. Sorry if I missed anyone. I dont think I did...but if so...have a good evening! :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:blush: i know i hope we can keep it up :haha:

oh tnt thats horrible about those 2 boys :cry: im not religious to the point i go to church, but i believe in God and that you dont have to go to church to make it to heaven. i will pray today in memory of those little boys :cry: so sad a situation, I really hate the stupidity of others and that there are soo many stupid pple out there hurting innocent lives all the time


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> :blush: i know i hope we can keep it up :haha:
> 
> oh tnt thats horrible about those 2 boys :cry: im not religious to the point i go to church, but i believe in God and that you dont have to go to church to make it to heaven. i will pray today in memory of those little boys :cry: so sad a situation, I really hate the stupidity of others and that there are soo many stupid pple out there hurting innocent lives all the time

Oh I think if you have BD for 16 days now...you can definitely keep going for sure!!! maybe a week TOPS left.

Thank you for your prayers. I dont question God's ways and I dont go to church all the time but I believe in God and prayer and can't get my mind to grasp these losses. I can't! I understand why I lost my angel...wasn't meant to be...but two living boys??:cry: Geeehhhh I just dont understand. Makes me so sad and I dont even know the family.:cry:


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: :cry: :hugs: we will mourn together :hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

just popping in to say :hi:


----------



## TntArs06

Hi delia!!!


----------



## xcharx

Dandy & Lezze - I think if any of you girls get a xmas bfp ill be bouncing off the walls :haha: would be amazing!! 

Tnt - that is such a terrible & sad story :( ill say a lil prayer. Her poor hubby :( & I hate to think how shell be feeling when she is told :( young drivers are too dangerous at times! And also I find the older generation just as dangerous at time! I pray she recovers & has alot of support for her loss. 

delila - :hi:

kel - :hi:


----------



## kelster823

:hi:

jumpin on quickly- 

almost got into a BAD BAD accident this AM driving to work. dam tractor trailer literally pulled out in front of me- never yielded- I skidded 3 lanes over (thank GOD no one was next to me) only to still have him come from the left lane all the way over to the right lane- and still have him right in front of me.... OMG I was shaking so bad............ he just NEVER stopped.... FLUCKING A HOLE..........

and the worst was I left extra early due to the bad weather we are having... rain-wind... I guess I shouldn't leave extra early anymore........... 

I MISS YOU ALL...........I HOPE ALL IS WELL.. I am hoping to catch up properly by tomorrow at some point


----------



## Delilahsown

KEL! You had some angels watching over you.... glad you are safe!:hugs:

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## TntArs06

Wow Kel!!! As a "used to be truck driver" I would say that, that was VERY dangerous. Not only to you and other drivers, but for him and his load. Those kind of tactics could toss his truck and flip it or jack knife. I drove through New York/New Jersey once and I will NEVER drive a semi through there again. IDK how you do it everyday. The roads are awful and no room to drive. :dohh: Im so glad your safe though. Definitely have some angels watchen over ya. So I just noticed your chart was back up....Ive never seen you OV this soon. :happydance: Soy definitely helped with that. 

:wave: delia


----------



## kelster823

Yes ladies DEF had angels with me this morning.. :) my lil bubba angels were looking over their mommy.. 



> So I just noticed your chart was back up....Ive never seen you OV this soon. Soy definitely helped with that.

ummm yeah NO sweets... that CH and O day will be gone very soon.... not with my temp drop with AM............ but thanks for trying :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: sorry I can't catch up am v busy with new house, just having a little rest... I'll catch up later... Hope you are all ok! 

Kell I don't think those CHs will be there long either. I have been stalking daily but I am not saying a thing til I'm sure its happened!! 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Well darn I tried! :haha: Im no expert I guess. Was just excited to see it I guess! Sowwie


----------



## xcharx

Kel - so glad your ok :hugs: your angel babies deffo looked after you :hugs: what an absolute idiot the other guy was!! 

Sbb - hope your taking it easy :hugs:

x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

well took an opk yesterday, 2 lines but the wrong one was lighter than the other one, and on the pack it says thats a negative so fxed its right and i didnt ov overnight, maybe the temp is so low cause of the late night i had :shrug: but that would be typical wouldnt it :dohh: if i did Ov the one day we didnt :sex: grrrr

for the record i dont think I have yet :shrug: 

damn kel watch out girl we dont want anything happening to you :trouble: you are too special, im glad those angels were watching out for you :hugs: i thought the temp dip was maybe and I dip :shrug: hope you are wrong


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - if you did O did you bed the night before? X


----------



## WelshRose

Hiya Peeps:wave:

Kel...So glad you're ok babe:hugs: Why does the bad weather bring out all the worst drivers huh?! You take care honey:hugs:
Just peeked at your chart babe...I shall be eagerly watching the next few days:winkwink:

Delia...:hi:

Leeze...wow chick that is some plan...:shock::thumbup: I tried the pink grapefuit juice last cycle a few days before ov and it definately does the trick:winkwink: Also drunk pineapple juice (not from concentrate) for the first 5 dpo as well as munching on a small handful of brazil nuts each day. I could handle the nuts again but just the smell of pineapple juice makes me gag:sick: I hope you're lucky babe:hugs:

TNT...That poor poor woman...I can't ever imagine going thru that...my heart truly goes out to her and her family:hugs: YaY...join me in waking up normally...without hearing Beep Beep...or almost poking yourself in the eye with the end of the thermometer:rofl: If the docs are monitoring it then I wouldn't add the extra stress babe:hugs: 

Char...did you get to enjoy the hot chocolate?

Dandy...I think even if you didn't bd on the day of ov your bases would be covered hun...looking forward to stalking that chart over the next few days:winkwink::hugs:

SBB...Hope you're delegating well Missy:winkwink:...:hugs:

Right then girls I've probably missed out loads...I'm sorry:blush:
I've just been going about updating the front page....8 darn witches last month and NO BFPs:cry: December has got to be better...but it needs more people on the list...So c'mon Roll Up, Roll Up and get your names down so Mr Stork knows when he has to deliver:winkwink::lol:

As for me...The Nasty ol Hag is most definately well and truly here with a vengence. Not a lot else to report really:nope:

Hope you're all ok and have had a good day:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Linny - Oh no...I really hope he is ok and at least you were able to help!

TnT - yeah for af.....I think this is probably the best gift you and OH could give to each other!

Welshie - well you and me both...I am really trying not to concentrate on it....I actually think coming on here has helped because I concentrate more on what is going on with everyone else and that, in a weird way, helps me not to concentrate on myself....not sure if it is healthy but otherwise I will sit her and do the math in my head and try to figure out what cd I am on...lol

Char - I hope I caught the egg but I just dont know for sure.

TnT - Oh that story brought tears to my eyes....I am so sorry and absolutely I will say a prayer for that family.

Dandy - I am also praying for your ov soon it seems it should be happening soon from your OPK's.

Leeze - Oh I really am hoping for your xmas bfp! 

Kel - OMG hun, I am so happy you are ok....and your new car too! 

Hi Delia, sbb, and everyone else!


----------



## WelshRose

I completely agree hun...I feel very proud of myself when a day has passed without me logging into FF:lol: No need to worry about what cd I'm on this month thou with the witch having arrived on the 1st:dohh::rofl: Just going to focus on christmas now...can't believe how near it is....Roll on friday...Shaun and I are going to blitz our christmas shopping in a day and then hopefully by the weekend it'll all be wrapped as well....a girl can dream about the wrapping bit:dohh:

I so hope this chilled cycle comes up trumps for you sweets:hugs::dust:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

A really quick hello from me as it's late and I got a lot to do tonight. My OH and I going away for the weekend with some of his friends, down to the south coast of England - lots of snow here so weather permitting we'll be going. I'm trying to get excited about it but am really determined not to drink much alcohol so I hope I don't end up being a bit of a party pooper or feeling too left out. I'm going to take some good books with me and if I start getting bored of everyone drinking I'll go lie in bed and read. I know that sounds really unsociable and I've always been a really sociable person but sometimes I find it difficult when everyone else is drinking lots and because they're more his friends than mine then I don't really want to start talking about TTC - it's bad enough that some of my close friends know about it and ask me constantly!!

TNT - that's a really sad story about the 2 little boys. I hope the parents find some strength to get through each day. I love your new profile pic, you 2 look really good together!

Welsh - it's funny you struggle with pineapple juice, I've always found the grapefruit juice difficult to drink but after a few months of it I'm finally able to drink it without diluting it or drinking it really fast!!

Have a great evening everyone, and if I don't get a chance to use the internet over the next few days then have a good weekend. xx


----------



## erin7707

HEYYYY MACA GIRLS!! :) 

what's the best Maca capsule to take that some of you have conceived on?? I took nature's way maca root 525 mg capsules last time. 
Any suggestions?? I don't think I could handle the powder..


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - I went to work today in the end coz it didnt snow,so it wernt too dangerous! Lol I did crack up at your comment about poking yourself in the eye with thermometer :haha: ive cancelled xmas this year, cant afford it lol! 

Ttc - I luv coming on ere chatting to you all :) 

Lezze - I know how you feel about everyone drinking and getting bored! My friend had a bday party & I was soo bored! Dont feel bad tho hun, drinking only lasts a day, pregnancy is the begining of your mummy life :) 

xx


----------



## xcharx

Erin - I took creative nature maca... I dunno how much maca dosage it was tho, Sorry chick :hugs:

Lezze - I hate grapefruit! Ergh! :haha:

x


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: girlies!

Not too chatty today. :dohh:

Dandy- If your opks are showing one lighter then I dont think you have ovd yet. Maybe get some bding in tonight though in case you are very close to oving. You've definitely covered your bases though. FX hunni.

TTC- Ya I dont really know this family at all. But its so sad. They are having a memorial Thurs and funeral on Friday. And the mother broke her neck too so she can't even say goodbye to her boys before they get burried. Its just sad to think the parents probably already got christmas gifts for them. And when she goes home (if she pulls through) then she has to see the boys room, clothes, and toys. Just heart breaking. Such a sad sad accident. 

SBB- hope your finding some time to rest during your move. :hugs:

Leeze- Have a wonderful time on your trip. Im a pretty social person as well. Amy says im miss social butterfly. :haha: but im not a big drinker either. But hopefully those books can bring you some nice relaxation and "you" time.

Welsh- Sorry AF came hun. But your no stress and reflexology is definitely the way to go. Plus you've had a shorter cycle and confirmed O...so I think you are just that much closer. And not temping is definitely a stress relief in itself. I thought I would go insane not temping but now that I haven't done it sense Aug...I really dont wanna start again. :haha:

Erin- I think I used the kind you have. I did the capsules and 1575mg a day. Took 4 months to regulate my system...yours could be diff. But it definitely did help me. As long as its organic.

AFM- Well we are already OUT this month. The blood work I had came back and my insulin levels are really high. They are 54 and my OB dr wants them 17 or less...preferrably on the lesser side. So she told me not to take clomid this cycle and she up'd my metformin to 2000mg a day. UGHHHH I only take 1000mg and we doubled it. Now I have to eat like a dang on rabbit. I know im overweight and working to lose more but really...we get excited to try again and then were knocked down because im essentially pre-diabetic. :cry: So I know I can watch what I eat better now and the 2000mg will DEF help. Just sad that we have to wait until Jan and if it doesn't work then we "MAY" have one more shot to get preg. Otherwise if both times dont work then we are out for 15months. :cry: And basically my high insulin levels probably cause the MC. :cry: Im trying to see the light at the end of this dark tunnel...but I just want something to go in our favor. But Amy makes a good point that we dont want to try again right away and risk another MC because of my insulin levels. So that is about the only good I see out of this, that it was found and can be corrected with STRICT diet and the awful side effects of my increase in metformin. I got sick off 1000mg before I got used to it so I hate to see what 2000mg will do. :haha: anyways, im going to sulk today and tomorrow suck it up and get my insulin levels down. 

I needed to vent. Sorry it was long. My closest friend has never had a MC and has a beautiful baby boy who is 7months. So she doesn't understand our TTC struggles. She is also gay and basically got preg the same way with at home insem. It took her 2 years but they were doing it wrong. As soon as she did it "right" she got preg right away. So its hard for her to understand. In fact none of my friends or family have ever experience a MC and difficulty getting preg. So its nice to know I can vent to you girls! Thank you so much for ALL the support you have shown for Amy and I. It truely means the world to us!


----------



## dandybrush

ok well Ill take another OPK today when i get home from work :shrug: having quite a bit of cramping today 

we didnt bd last night (temp drop this morning) but we did bd in the 3 days before last night, also gonna do it tonight :winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

oh no tnt :hugs: better get that insulin sorted, you really dont wanna be diabetic if you can prevent it

Having pcos and a family history with diabetes im very prone to it, i hope i can watch my foods good enough too, you can do it tnt, im so sorry that they have stopped the clomid, but your health is very important as you will be the one to carry your little bean when the time is right :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - im Sorry Youve come across another set back :hugs: I pray 2000mg works for you before jan!! I admire all you girls Whove had a MC, because your still such luvly positive ppl :hugs: really hope it all gets sorted for you &amy. 

dandy - wow you have been a busy horny girl :haha: luving it tho :) gives you a good bloody chance!! :) 

ah lord its suppose to snow tonight! Grr! Ill take a pic in the morning if it does & put it on ere so you girls can see :) xx


----------



## dandybrush

would have a better chance if we did it last night :dohh: am so bumbed :dohh: gonna jump him tonight anyways :winkwink: hope its not to late...im very wet today :blush: maybe im just about to Ov but havent yet :shrug:


----------



## TntArs06

Yea Dandy I have a family history of diabeties (my granny has it) too. And with my endo usually being diabetic comes with the territory specially if your bigger. So right if im just "pre diabetic" then dang it im gonna eat like a rabbit and LOVE it while im doing it. :haha: Well I can't promise I will love it....but I really dont want to go thru another MC so I will do what it takes. Im pretty darn stubborn. :haha: OHHHH and sense you haven't BDed in 2 days maybe his swimmers are all nice and built up when you jump him tonight!!! :happydance: Then if you do OV tonight you are well prepared. Plus maybe do it in the AM as well. 

Char- Thanks hun. I sure hope the 2000mg works too. I would love to start a new year with a BFP. That would be so nice!


----------



## dandybrush

ok well took another opk today, i think it was lighter than yesterdays :shrug: i know its possible i missed the surge, do u think its possible the surge was this morning with the cramps (which have stopped) or do you think its more likely i Oved this morning?? :shrug: or maybe Ov is on its way?? can you get cramps when your LH hormone increases before you actually ovulate? im really hoping we havent missed our chance with the eggie :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

I hope you can keep to your diet tnt :thumbup: 

do you think i have Oved...or am about to :shrug: Im gonna jump my OH whenever i can, tonight, i have to get up at 4.45 am for work...if i can wake him up earlier for a quickie ill try it but am doubtful :dohh:


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - Well help you through eating like a rabbit :haha: a bfp at begining of the year would be a great way to start the year off :thumbup:

dandy - sounds like your jus about to O :) go jump on him girl :haha:xx


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: :blush:


----------



## xcharx

Uh Oh its snowing again :o ill take a pic when it gets lighter, too dark at the mo xx


----------



## WelshRose

Morning my fave BnB girls:hugs:



Leeze said:


> Welsh - it's funny you struggle with pineapple juice, I've always found the grapefruit juice difficult to drink but after a few months of it I'm finally able to drink it without diluting it or drinking it really fast!!

:rofl:....Yep it's like take a big breath in....glug glug glug...gone....breath out...and then drink something else:loopy::rofl: I would offer to do swapsies with you...I'll do the pink grapefruit if you do the pineapple:winkwink:

I hope you have a fab weekend hun:hugs: What do you tend to drink? If you could drink something with a mixer...then as long as your pouring/ buying your own then no one need know how much or if any alcohol has gone in at all:winkwink: The books sound a good escape route thou:hugs: 



xcharx said:


> Welshie - I went to work today in the end coz it didnt snow,so it wernt too dangerous! Lol I did crack up at your comment about poking yourself in the eye with thermometer :haha: ive cancelled xmas this year, cant afford it lol!

We haven't had a lot more since friday but that is still very much on the ground! the paths are lethal...you take care honey if you're out in it:hugs:



TntArs06 said:


> Welsh- Sorry AF came hun. But your no stress and reflexology is definitely the way to go. Plus you've had a shorter cycle and confirmed O...so I think you are just that much closer. And not temping is definitely a stress relief in itself. I thought I would go insane not temping but now that I haven't done it sense Aug...I really dont wanna start again. :haha:

Thanks honey...yeah it feels good knowing I'm back to my normal cycle length after all the wonkiness and that the soy worked:happydance: It's amazing how quickly you chill with not doing it...I've been temping for a very long time now and honestly thought I'd end up more stressed not knowing what was going on and if Ov had happened but..:shrug:

It must have been so hard hun when you were told not to try right now but of course completely sensible if your insulin levels were that high:hugs: I hope the metformin works real quick on those levels babe...without making you sick:hugs:....and then :bfp::bfp::hugs::hugs:



dandybrush said:


> would have a better chance if we did it last night :dohh: am so bumbed :dohh: gonna jump him tonight anyways :winkwink: hope its not to late...im very wet today :blush: maybe im just about to Ov but havent yet :shrug:

Hiya Dandy sweets...Please don't feel bummed!:nope: The lil guys can live inside for 5days so even if you didn't do it on the day of Ov you still stand a very good chance hun....Stop Worrying:hugs::hugs:



dandybrush said:


> ok well took another opk today, i think it was lighter than yesterdays :shrug: i know its possible i missed the surge, do u think its possible the surge was this morning with the cramps (which have stopped) or do you think its more likely i Oved this morning?? :shrug: or maybe Ov is on its way?? can you get cramps when your LH hormone increases before you actually ovulate? im really hoping we havent missed our chance with the eggie :cry:

I usually get cramps just before ov hun...but I guess everyone is different:hugs:

Linny...you'd be impressed babe...Callum put Miracle on 34th street on this morning....:lol: How's your neighbour hun? Hope you guys are ok:hugs:

Kel...:hi: sweetie....hope the project is ready to be wrapped up tomorrow:hugs: 

SBB...hope the house is getting there ready for you to move in:hugs:

Right then peeps I will pop back on later as have a poorly Pickle home today:awww:

Ooooodles of Love...:kiss:


----------



## dandybrush

ok fxed i havent oved yet :thumbup: but we'll be getting some tonight :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies hope are you all? not much going on for me still waiting for ov and getting more n more worked up and anxiouse about the big move


----------



## dandybrush

lindsey :hugs: try not to stress :dohh: easier said than done, considering im stressing about Oving :dohh:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> lindsey :hugs: try not to stress :dohh: easier said than done, considering im stressing about Oving :dohh:

lol its impossisble for me im a stress head i stress over ov i stress over af i stress over everything:haha:


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: :dohh: we should be related :rofl: im exactly the same!! i stress and worry about everything :dohh: its sooo annoying :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

dandybrush said:


> :haha: :dohh: we should be related :rofl: im exactly the same!! i stress and worry about everything :dohh: its sooo annoying :haha:

when im stressed i talk randomly in my sleep and last night i told ben to stick his penis in me :haha:


----------



## kelster823

:hi: MORNING :hi:

geesh this stopping in quick crap is for the BIRDS!!!!


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Kel:wave:

How's it going??:hugs: Hope that temp rockets in the next couple of days sweets:winkwink:


----------



## kelster823

I am ok... burnt out- tired of this project- but I am getting OT for it so the extra moo-la is nice for round Xmas....

HOW ARE YOU BABE???????????? MISS YOUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope you are all OK :hugs:

Just jumping on to say a quick :hi: to you all. Sorry i haven't been around much. I am so tired and worn out. Baby sparkle is keeping me awake at night and the pain in my pelvis is awful. I am trying to catch up on my sleep in the day :growlmad:

Lots of love to you all ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Miss you toooo sweetie!!!!:hugs::hugs:

What's the project bout? Mmmm extra pennies....are always good:thumbup: Have you done much christmas shopping now? I've warned Shaun he has to behave tomorrow and not drag me round at break-neck speed or there will be :trouble::haha:

Are you still using your monitor? What's it been saying? How you feeling about the crosshairs...do you believe em:winkwink: I hope if they are real that it's one super duper implantation dip going on:winkwink:...if not then Fx'd it's just around the corner:hugs:

How's things with your Mum now sweets...have you guys spoken?:hugs: How's your sis...has she recovered fully from being ill?-hope so!

AFM...Feeling pretty positive at the moment hun:happydance: My progesterone was good when I had it checked last week so that boosted confidence. Am over the moon that the charts are gonna mean something to the reflexologist in Jan and well...trying not to think about the gyne appt on monday:lol: I think I'm gonna ask her to check my progesterone 3 times in this cycle...5dpo, 7dpo and 9dpo...this technically is how it ought to be done if they really want to investigate it...according to things I've read online. I'd love to know why I always seeem to spot at 9dpo to the :witch: Apart from that my GP has told me that I have to be honest with her...tell her how frustrated I am and stressed about it all, say that I know she has been helping me (lies as far as I'm concerned but it sounds good, and massages her ego:dohh:) but I feel as though we've stalled and as it's been so long now that we have been trying what is the plan of action? He wants me to go see him afterwards to let him know what she's said and how it went, bless him. Everyone says it's ttc for 12mths before help...why we've been fobbed off for 2.5yrs now...he's mystified...I'm hoping the secretary at the GP's surgery will be ringing shortly to find out about the referral to the new RE as I still haven't heard anything. I'm going to ask her also to check for insulin resistance as well:thumbup: 

Big Love and :hugs: Babe xx

A quick edit....the GP sec got back to me I should have a letter offering an appointment by the end of the month...2011 is gonna be good:winkwink::lol:


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Sparkle:hugs:

Sorry she's keeping you awake sweets...not long now and well at least she wont be kicking you awake:winkwink::hugs: Bet you're so excited to meet her now:hugs: 

Are your other kiddies getting excited about their Lil Sister's arrival?


----------



## kelster823

Awww Spark- so sorry sweetie no sleepies.... she is just getting you ready.. :lol:



> How you feeling about the crosshairs...do you believe em

HELL NO............but honestly I am soo not stressing at all..... 

still no talking- right now the only person in my family I am speaking too is my sister and she is fine- thanks for asking.....

your way sounds soo relaxing and unstressful.... I think I need to copy cat your butt... LOL 

nope no shopping done yet either.. well just a FEW things- bought Jeff his big gift on Monday- bought him a Dallas Cowboys Recliner- I am having it delivered to my best friend's house and I am just putting a photo in a card for him to open on Christmas day


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Wow Kel...He is gonna love that!!....Super Wifey Status to ya chick:winkwink::lol:

That's pants that you guys haven't spoken still honey...is it case of each other waiting for the other to make the first move? It just gets more awkward hun the longer it goes on and then becomes a bigger deal:hugs:...trust me from one that knows:dohh: 

So glad your sis is ok Hun...she just popped into my head whilst typing:lol:

You sound super chilled yourself babe...nevermind copy-cat-ing my butt:rofl:
I know you've said in the past that massage isn't your thing but could you handle someone dealing with your feet??? It isn't tickly at all...quite relaxing...not sure I'll be able to shut my eyes thou like in a massage...think that would be a bit strange....I'll do as I'm told:lol:


----------



## kelster823

Welshie- WHY DID YOU CHANGE your avatar-- it was SOOO BEAUTIFUL!!! 

yeah he will be surprised when he finds out I bought that for him.... I got a great deal on it... couldn't pass it up.... :)

it is more of- who's gonna own up and call... I am VERY VERY STUBBORN and I bet she thinks I am pissed at her-- HEY I am not the one who hung up- she did...




> but could you handle someone dealing with your feet

OH GOOD GOD NO............FEET --- UGH--- YUCKIE---- UGH----- BLECK :rofl:


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl: You do make me laugh hun...bet you could learn to enjoy it...If we were nearer I'd drag you to a couple of sessions....you'd be soon saying...when are we going next?!:haha:

:shy: Hadn't realised the change in avatar had been noticed...Trust you:lol: I may change it back...it wont upload any of the pics that I really wanted...might have a play around later. I've had the current one for ages....just love Doug Hyde:thumbup:

I love it when you can get people presents that they are totally made up with and all the suprise written on their lil face....such a good feeling:happydance:

OH KEL....She did hang up....and believe me Shaun always says I'm as stubborn as a mule so I understand....but life's too short sweets...and you'd be the bigger person:hugs:

https://www.postsmile.net/img/19/1986.gif


----------



## kelster823

> you'd be the bigger person

HOLY CRAP- you sound JUST LIKE JEFF :lol:

umm nope you would sooo not drag me to have my feet touched- you'd have to DRUG MY ARSE first................

well I think the photo u had of you and Shaun was BEAU-TEE-FUL


----------



## WelshRose

:rofl: ok, ok I admit defeat in the taking Kel for reflexology mission :rofl:

As for Jeff and I...what can I say...you know we're right sweets:winkwink: 

:shy: Thanks babe :shy:


----------



## erin7707

I've decided to take a few days off of Maca til AF is over, and restart it again, hoping it will help me, I'll give it another chance! :) My only problem is 2 days of spotting before AF, so I have added a b50 complex, and baby aspirin, along with the Maca.. hopefully it'll work this time around! Good luck to the rest of you waiting to test!


----------



## WelshRose

Goodluck Erin with the B-50, hope it helps:hugs:
Has your doc prescribed the baby asprin hun? I'm pretty sure that it's not one to be used willy-nilly...maybe check with your doc if they haven't prescribed it hun:hugs:
When will the next :witch: be due or when will you be testing?


----------



## erin7707

WelshRose said:


> Goodluck Erin with the B-50, hope it helps:hugs:
> Has your doc prescribed the baby asprin hun? I'm pretty sure that it's not one to be used willy-nilly...maybe check with your doc if they haven't prescribed it hun:hugs:
> When will the next :witch: be due or when will you be testing?

No, the doc hasn't prescribed any of the above.. I just read it was supposed to help with uterine lining and help to decrease spotting... I know I shouldn't self medicate, but at the same time, I know my doc would just say 'let it be, and don't take anything'... maybe I should listen. haha. 
Next :witch: should be due the 2nd of Jan or so.. or earlier if I Ov earlier like I did last month, maybe due on the 31st, which would be nice because if AF does show, I'll know I can party my sorrows away that night. haha :)


----------



## WelshRose

Hopefully you'll be partying with a soda:winkwink: When do you want me to pop you on the list for then hun? 
I think you just have to be careful with the baby asprin because of blood clotting issues...maybe just throw it into the conversation with them and see what they have to say:shrug: :hugs:


----------



## erin7707

WelshRose said:


> Hopefully you'll be partying with a soda:winkwink: When do you want me to pop you on the list for then hun?
> I think you just have to be careful with the baby asprin because of blood clotting issues...maybe just throw it into the conversation with them and see what they have to say:shrug: :hugs:

Thanks sweetie, I hope so too! Hopefully you will too :flower: 
You can put me on for the 31st.. I O'd on CD 20 2 cycles in a row, and then I O'd on CD18 last cycle, so I'm hoping it will be early again, due on the 31st, and if not, I'm sure I'll test that day anyway so that I know if I am drinking that night or not.. I'd be 10 DPO then if I O on CD 20.. 
Weren't we pretty close in cycles last cycle?
Baby aspirin is supposed to prevent blood clots. They give it to patients with heart problems/high blood pressure to thin the blood slightly.. It increases blood flow to the uterus and helps thicken the uterine lining.. (Also says that it helps decrease the chance of early miscarriage because of the blood flow to the embryo/fetus) But I will definitely let them know.. Unfortunately my next 'yearly' appt isn't until February.. and they're so busy that they don't usually have the opportunity to 'chat'.. :( I wish it was easier to get ahold of them, but I've only been charting and TTC for 3-4 months now, so they'd call me crazy anyway and say "Keep trying!"
:dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

lindseyanne said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> :haha: :dohh: we should be related :rofl: im exactly the same!! i stress and worry about everything :dohh: its sooo annoying :haha:
> 
> when im stressed i talk randomly in my sleep and last night i told ben to stick his penis in me :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: lindsey thats funny, I have heard my OH talk in his sleep about random stuff :shrug: no idea if i talk cause OH wouldnt hear it, he is a solid sleeper :dohh:


----------



## WelshRose

Erin.....Consider it done babes:thumbup:...Nice to have you on the list:winkwink:

Yeah I think we were sweetie...I'm cd2 today, last cycle ov on cd17:lol:

Hmmm now you've got me thinking I wonder if baby asprin would do me any good? I have the most horrendous clots with AF...I'd do anything to get rid of them:dohh::lol:...have even half joked with my DH that after the baby house has been used once more they are more than welcome to take the whole lot away:rofl:

Do you take the asprin every day? I'm gonna ask my gyne about it on monday...thanks hun:flower:


----------



## erin7707

WelshRose said:


> Erin.....Consider it done babes:thumbup:...Nice to have you on the list:winkwink:
> 
> Yeah I think we were sweetie...I'm cd2 today, last cycle ov on cd17:lol:
> 
> Hmmm now you've got me thinking I wonder if baby asprin would do me any good? I have the most horrendous clots with AF...I'd do anything to get rid of them:dohh::lol:...have even half joked with my DH that after the baby house has been used once more they are more than welcome to take the whole lot away:rofl:
> 
> Do you take the asprin every day? I'm gonna ask my gyne about it on monday...thanks hun:flower:

Yep, I'm CD 1 today, so hopefully I'll only be 2 days behind you this time around again.. which means I'll get my BFP 2 days after you get yours! :cloud9: 
baby aspirin is also supposed to give you better quality periods.. Ask your gyn and let me know what she says! You take it every day, it's a low dose aspirin tho, only 81 mg's/day!


----------



## WelshRose

erin7707 said:


> Yep, I'm CD 1 today, so hopefully I'll only be 2 days behind you this time around again.. which means I'll get my BFP 2 days after you get yours! :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance: Lovin' the way your thinking Honey!:happydance::happydance:



erin7707 said:


> baby aspirin is also supposed to give you better quality periods.. Ask your gyn and let me know what she says! You take it every day, it's a low dose aspirin tho, only 81 mg's/day!

I will definately ask hun and let you know:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welsh - First off....I LOVE LOVE LOVE Your new pic! You cant even fool yourself into not calculating what cd you are on...all you haev to do is look at the date....geez! I am excited to hear how your dr appt goes! Please fill us in as soon as you can!

Leeze - wow we are going through the same thing....we had to go out to see a friend who was in town last night and I had 1/2 of a drink and stopped, b/c it just didnt feel right to drink it...OF course all night I was being asked...are you pregnant...v. few people know about my strugges in ttc so it was raelly hard...after about 2 hours of it i finally asked Brad to take me home! This weekend we are going to Nassau which I predict I will again be a debbie downer! It is crazy how much they drink at these rugby games and afterward....oh well, I will try my best!

TnT - well Amy is right hun...better to get your insulin levels down! I know how that waiting can be hard....esp since you have limited time with your donor...you and I BOTH know about waiting dont we...esp after our surgeries! Well, I wil send out a special wish for it to happen in Jan or Feb so that you wont have to worry about waiting 15 months......stupid question but...anyway you could freeze some donor sperm? 

Dandy - in looking at your chart i would say you oved on cd17! I think you got your basis covered hun!

Char - believe me chatting with you girls keep me sane!

Sparkle - sorry you arent getting in your 8 hours! take care.....what is the pain from?

Kel- Hey there....there is no popping on in this forum....way to much chatter LOL....Gosh Brad would love one of those recliners for the Bears...where did you get it? So we are thinking of driving to philly for the Jan 2nd game....dallas is playing!!! Are you interested???????

Erin - I hope your magic formula works and you get your BFP!


----------



## dandybrush

ttc -if you look at my last chart, i had a temp drop then a couple days later the temp jumped, im wondering if i havent yet Oved and i will in a couple of days :shrug:


----------



## WelshRose

Thank you TTC:hugs: 
Of course I'll be straight back on here after the appt on Monday. It's at 11am and then we have Pickle's christmas panto to go to:awww:....and then home and update you girls:winkwink:
Yeah I guess the whole calendar thing is kinda helpful:dohh::lol:
Everything is SO tightly crossed for you babe....parts of me are almost turning blue:haha: When can I start quietly saying :test: to you???.....That smiley really needs to learn to whisper:rofl:

Dandy....I'm thinking maybe today sweets for Ov....can't wait for the next few temps:winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: i cant wait to see the next few temps either :dohh:

im really trying not to get my hopes up for a bfp :dohh: isnt there only a 35% chance of falling pg even when everything is done right and on time? it seems so pitiful, like the odds are totally against me :dohh: im gonna just enjoy christmas and go bak to the gyn in the new year and get my bfp then :thumbup: but it wont stop me from ttc now :winkwink:


----------



## WelshRose

TTC.....[-X....How have you escaped the front page Missy?!....[-X:haha:

Is there no-one else out there with dates for me?! :sad1:


----------



## dandybrush

i will have when i have a confirmed Ov date welshie...if its even soon :shrug:


----------



## WelshRose

Dandy....I'm pretty sure it's only 20-25% hun....it does seem pittiful babe and the odds aren't just against you...they're against all of us...we'll get thru it together!:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:cry: thanx welshie thats even worse :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

so what is reflexology? does it help your cycles?


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - I am thinking you are right!

Welsh - um not sure I escaped.....I will test next thursday if no af shows.....Thanks for crossing everything....the favor is being returned!


----------



## dandybrush

Im always right :amartass:


----------



## ttcbaby117

LOL


----------



## kelster823

OMG OMG OMG- I see lite at the end of the tunnel........... WOO HOOO project is 98% done... just a few things I need to check up on tomorrow and it is OUT OF MY HAIR

There is the BEU-TEE-FUL Welshie..that photo is gorgeous...




> So we are thinking of driving to philly for the Jan 2nd game....dallas is playing!!! Are you interested???????

seriously are you OUT OF YOUR FLUCKIN MIND....:rofl: no I am being VERY SERIOUS.... I would never ever step FOOT in the Linc for an Eagles game.. there is a reason WHY there is a courtroom and a jail in the stadium.. the dam fans threw snowballs with batteries in them at Santa a few years back.... you and Brad have a good time- let me know if you make it out of there alive

Dandy looks like to me you might have O'd my friend.. and you got in :sex: at the perfect time.... :dance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG now you have me second guessing myself....we actually were only going to take my mil b/c she is a dallas fan....so brad said we should take her for her xmas pressie....ugh...maybe we will rethink this idea! I love my life more than football! LOL Glad you are almost done with you project...now we can have you back!


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> OMG now you have me second guessing myself....we actually were only going to take my mil b/c she is a dallas fan....so brad said we should take her for her xmas pressie....ugh...maybe we will rethink this idea! I love my life more than football! LOL Glad you are almost done with you project...now we can have you back!


No I a very serious hun--- that is NOT a good idea ESPECIALLY with Dallas playing.... the fans there are HORRID and you will have to watch for your life.. I wouldn't even go if I went with my brother who is an Eagles fan

it is really sad to say the least....


----------



## dandybrush

kel :thumbup: just need my temp to rise, i read somewhere that while most temps rise immediately after Ov that some can rise about 3 days later, do you think thats what happened last cycle? and maybe will happen this cycle :shrug: unless i really didnt ov :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

:argh: that sounds like a very scary fan base over there kel :argh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow ok...never mind...I am going to tell brad that we are not going to go!

just got really sad news.......the patriarch of our friends up in Atlantic city was just taken off his ventilator today....it was his wish! He got sick a few weeks ago and had to have emergency surgery and they were never able to take him off of the ventilator....he asked for his lawyer yesterday and his will...where it states that there should be no extreme measures taken......and so the drs have to abide by his wishes....he was coherant enough to ask for his lawyer so I guess he didnt want to live like this. He is still hanging on....but who knows for how long! So sad!


----------



## TntArs06

Dandy- I think you did OV hun! And you had ALL those days of BDing! There is definitely a shot and you covered all basis. Eeeeck FX girl.

Welsh- OMG OMG I loooooove you new pic! Such a great picture and I love the black and white and how DH is behind you like that. Eeeck I just love it! :hugs:

TTC- We definitely know the wait process. Just stinks bc if I had a D&C in the first place then we could possibly have 3-4 chances left and now its 1 maybe 2 chances left. Well I also suppose if its meant to be, its meant to be. As far as the freezing of swimmers...I have no clue how to do that! LOL I think its only possible with a cryo clinic or a massive load of dry ice. I guess its worth investigating a little. Thanks for the idea hun. I just gotta get in tip top shape I guess. Sucks cause Amy can eat whatever she wants and not gain a dang on pound! So she gets to eat all these sweets and fries and im over here eating a DANG grape or apple! WOOOO the highlight of my day! :haha: :rofl: But this will ALL be worth it if we get a BFP. Thought about another donor but we just really love David. Idk...IDK.... One thing at a time I suppose.

Kel- So glad your 98% done now! Poor thing, you worked your butt off all week! You deserve a nice chill weekend!


----------



## dandybrush

ttc :hugs: that is terrible news, thinking of your friends family


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- aww hun im sorry about your friend. That is sad....I am NOT good at all with death. Like I can't process it or grasp any thought around it. I get so lost and confused and sad. I guess sense he wanted it this way then maybe he is ready to go and to give his family a chance to say bye. :cry: I know if that was me...I wouldn't want to be on a ventilator longer than a month.... I will say a little prayer for them hun.


----------



## kelster823

aww TTC- hun I hate to hear news like that especially around this time of the year :cry:



> Sucks cause Amy can eat whatever she wants and not gain a dang on pound

ok ok ok I hate her too now... :rofl: I can look at something fatten and I gain a frign pound

TnT- just take one step at a time sweetie.. I know you want to be PG fast- but don't beat yourself up :hugs:

Dandy- you will probably have to wait at least 3 to 4 days and see where your temps goooo I know with me I will have to wait til next week to see IF maybe today or tomorrow is O day for me


----------



## WelshRose

Aww TTC...Sending big :hugs: and thoughts sweets xxx

TNT...Thankyou lovely:hugs: It was a spur of the moment photo that a photographer took at my best friend's wedding:thumbup:
I must admit I wondered about the whole freezing route this morning and wondered if it were possible...I'm guessing they would have to be frozen really quickly to prevent any cell damage..:shrug:
I can't hope hard enough that it works out for you guys in the next chance babe...:hugs: Either that or we'll have to devise a plan to hide David so he can't go nowhere:winkwink::rofl:

Kel.....WAHHHHHHOOOOOO.....project's almost done! project's almost done!.....and we get our Kelster Back.....:headspin::happydance::kiss::lol:

Dandy...Yes it's really good for loads of different things and can most definately sort hormones out. It's becoming quite big in the UK and I'm glad to say in relation to fertility and maternity:thumbup: I'll post some more info tomorrow hun...as Shaun has to get up early tomorrow he has to go into work for a couple of hours before the big shop and Pops is spinning round sending us to bed:dohh::lol:

Catch you lovely peeps tomorrow...sleep well:kiss:


----------



## dandybrush

night welshie :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Dandy just a very basic bit of info hun...

Reflexology is a holistic therapy where the reflexologist uses her hands to apply pressure techniques to specific points on the feet (or hands) called reflex points. These reflex points directly relate to all areas of the body that are mapped out on the feet.

Reflexology works by rebalancing the body allowing the body to work more efficiently and restore its equilibrium.

It is a gentle therapy that is suitable for all ages from babies to the elderly and terminally ill.

Reflexology is being recognised more by health care professionals and doctors as beneficial to their patients and is being incorporated into areas within the NHS such as palliative care and maternity.

Many people turn to reflexology at times of stress but it has also been shown to be effective for many other conditions including:


Muscular and Skeletal Pain - Back, Neck, Sports Injuries etc.

Arthritis

Headaches, Migraine

Womens Health - PMT, Menopause, Infertility, Maternity

Hormonal Imbalances

Sleep Disorders

Digestive Disorders - Constipation, IBS etc.

Circulation Problems



Each of the different coloured areas relate to a different part of the body....According to a reflexologist that came and gave a lecture whilst I was doing my degree...your feet are a very indepth and accurate set of medical notes. A properly trained reflexologist will be able to pick up on all major illnesses and weaknesses that you have suffered throughout your life and that you body may have. I'm definately up for giving it a go...Roll on January:winkwink:

P.s: I sneaked the laptop to bed:rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: naughty girlie

thanx thats really interesting about reflexology :thumbup: maybe ill give it a go next year :shrug: depends how desperate i become :haha:


----------



## WelshRose

I'd definately consider it hun, it's a complementary therapy as well so would work with whatever plans the gyn had for you:hugs: 

It is so important to find someone who is properly trained thou...I know going back a few years over here there were loads of weekend courses that people were doing and then calling themselves reflexologists...thankfully it has now developed and there is a governing body that people who have trained to the highest standards are registered with...The Association of Relexologists....might be worth researching a bit if you decide to go down that route:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

yep thanx welshie :thumbup: i hope it works for you :hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Right then sweetie I really am heading off to the land of nod now...can't bare the snoring no more:dohh::lol:
Speak tomorrow chick...:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

ok good night for good now :kiss:


----------



## TntArs06

Welsh- I hope it works too. Its gonna SUCK if we dont get preg. Im trying not to think about it though and hope and pray it works out. I really dont wanna wait for 15 months bc my endo will get worse and I will need another surgery by that time. So I gotta crack down and figure out this sperm freezing thing or starve myself for a month to get my insulin levels down...or do both! :haha: prob both. Oh and when I went to massage therapy school we learned about reflexology and it was pretty cool. We learned more reflexology with the body and not the feet too much. Like the ears, hands, stomach and so on. It was pretty cool. I wish I was still in school just to get a massage again. :haha: I do know that it does work and does help. So WAHOOO for you! =)

Kel- Im with you there. I dont really go out to eat a lot but I like a decent meal to taste good. And im half mexican and LOVE me some mexican food which is all a NO NO when you have high insulin. :haha: I hate watching the food channel now cuz I get so hungry and prob gain 5 lbs from watching it. LOL


----------



## dandybrush

:blush: im at work...but im really really horney :blush:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks so much for the support ladies...I just got a call that he passed.....I feel upset about it...i didnt know him that long..but the time I spent with him...made me love him...if that makes sense....oh boy...I am just gutted for his family...I will miss him dearly!

TNT - one step at a time is right....just concentrate on your weight and dont worry I am with ya on the food thing...Brad can also eat ANYTHING he wants....I of course cannot! Enjoy that grape hun, I am right there with ya! I am trying to lose some weight also....so I can relate to your food issues right now!

night welsh!


----------



## ttcbaby117

well dandy keep that feeling going and hurry up and get home!


----------



## dandybrush

so sorry for your loss ttc, it is a sad event the passing of a life :hugs: 

i too am trying to watch my food intake and what i eat :dohh: and lose some kg, im at a stalemate atm :dohh: 

we are going to my Parents in laws tonight to put up their tree, ill have to jump him tonight :winkwink: after that


----------



## TntArs06

Ttc- ahhh im sorry for your loss hun! Ya I really enjoy a good meal...doesn't need to be fast food but I dont eat like a rabbit all the time (until now). And I dont really wanna work out too hard either bc that ALWAYS messes up my cycle and I need it to be as regular as possible. 

Dandy- Are you taking extra maca? :haha: You are going to crazy for the loven... teehee Sense you prob already Ov'd this can be a treat to DH for the Bding you guys been doing! :rofl:

AFM- I think AF is going away. Its only been 3 days too. Does this usually happen after a MC? Ive always had at least 5 days. :dohh: :shrug: Well maybe AF will return sooner than later....lets hope


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: im not taking any macca :dohh: maybe its the soy, i've been horney for days :haha: :blush:


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> :rofl: im not taking any macca :dohh: maybe its the soy, i've been horney for days :haha: :blush:

I have no idea about soy and side effects like that. But dang im jealous of all your fun. LOL Go get him girl:blush:


----------



## dandybrush

lol thanx :winkwink: will do :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

TnT- I just saw on FB--- OFFICAL--- you got your certificate... SWEET!!!

did you take Amy's last name or did she take your's????? 

Dandy ---- uuuhh oh boy you better get home soon.. LOL

TTC- ohhh hun I am so sorry :hugs: 


> but the time I spent with him...made me love him...if that makes sense

sure does- sometimes it takes 1 meeting for someone to touch your life... 

Nite Welshie :) LOL I know you are LONG GONE TO SLEEP BY NOW!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

lol, im at least 6 hours away from getting any :sex: my OH is at work too and i gotta pick him up at about 4pm and drive to his parents to do the tree :dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> TnT- I just saw on FB--- OFFICAL--- you got your certificate... SWEET!!!
> 
> did you take Amy's last name or did she take your's?????

She took my last name! We got our certificate today and we immediately went to social security and did her name change there. Its pretty cool to have the same last name! I wish our rights were the same as a heterosexual couple but in do time it will be. Just cool that we could at least legally change her name without being charged $700. :thumbup::haha::happydance:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps:wave:

Dandy...Hope the tree gets put up quick and you can make your excuses to leave shortly after....a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do:winkwink: I think it maybe the soy hun...I noticed it last cycle also and I didn't take any maca last cycle. Maca never really increased my libido at all:nope:

Kel...At that point sweets...yes most definately....:sleep::lol: Hope you have a good sleep now:winkwink:

TTC...Aww honey...:hugs: What you said made perfect sense hun and as Kel said sometimes it only takes once for a person to touch your life for them to make a wonderful connection and impact....sending lots of love honey:hugs:

TNT....That's cool that you have the same name now Hun:happydance: Would your doc be able to help out with the spermie freezin? Maybe use your endo as a good angle and the fact that choosing a doner is a very important decision and takes a lot of time to get the right guy. Now that you have found the one for you...you don't wanna settle for second best?! 
As for the period hun...is this the first after the D&C....if it is then apparently they can be lighter:thumbup:....My body fails to listen to that fact:dohh::lol:

:hi: to everyone else yet to check in....hope you all have a good friday:hugs:

AFM....It's christmas shopping day today:yipee: Thankfully my Lil Pickle is feeling a lot better and will be going to school today, then the MIL is picking him up so we don't need to rush back:happydance: Feeling really excited about buying all the gifts...and having a lunch date with my Babe...:cloud9:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - damn girl your horny! :haha: but this is good :) send some hornyness this way plz ;) 

Ttc - Sorry about your friend :hugs: I know what you mean about ppl who come into your life and really touch your heart. hope his family take time to grieve :hugs: 

kel - yay nearly finished :thumbup: good girl ;) 

Tnt - Aww hun, eating like a rabbit is hard, but I know you can do it :) :hugs:

welshie - luving your new pic :thumbup: Whens your next reflexology appointment? Xxx


----------



## xcharx

Well ladies, I was an emotional state last night. My grandad is dying, hes got cancer. Me & my mum went to see him last night in hospital. He was in & out of it. All of a sudden he woke up,touched my hand, and said I will miss you all. God I couldnT stop crying. I just think he must be soo lonely :( all by himself :(. My mum was joking with him saying 'you wait til you get up to the sky,mums gna be waiting for you with a paintbrush' and he was joking aswell :( heartbreaking. I hope he passes quickly!xx


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Char:hugs:

I haven't started them yet hun...just spoke to the reflexologist the other day...have the first session booked on Jan 7th. I'm booking a course of 6 and you have to pay for them all upfront...:wacko:....gonna get the presents bought first:thumbup: 
Hopefully it wont be too bad after that block booking cos I should then only need two sessions a month...one just before Ov and one just before my period:thumbup:

How are you feeling this morning sweets? When is your scan again hun...sorry I have a head like a sieve at the moment:dohh::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Aww god...sorry babe...we must have been typing at the same time:sad1: Ugh...god do you know obviously doing the job that I do I'm surrounded by this all the time and each time it happens I never seem to have the right words...maybe because there aren't any.....Just want to send you guys lots and lots of love and huge:hugs: sweets...I hope he passes quickly to hun and can then find peace with your Nan:hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - thanks hun :hugs: are you a nurse? 
my scan is 7th dec :) cant wait! We havent told my grandad im pregnant though, I dont really want too. Only my mum and dad and sister know, and then ians mum and dad and brothers. 

I hope the reflexology
works :hugs: it opens blocked channels doesnt it? Xx


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Char:hugs: You've gotta do what feels right hun and if not telling him is what feels right then....:hugs:
No hun, I'm not a nurse...a therapeutic radiographer....I give the radiotherapy treatment to cancer patients.
I think that's kinda how it works hun....on the meridians and energy channels....I'll be able to tell ya more on the 7th Jan:winkwink:

:wohoo::wohoo: Only 4 more sleeps to go, Only 4 more sleeps to go!:happydance::happydance: Can't wait to see the pics babe:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

:hi:
 
Awww Char hun sooo sorry- I know how ya feel- my mum mum died of cancer back in 1993- hit her fast- diagnose with it in Dec gone by the next May- she was only 73 at the time.. I miss her each day ::: hugs ::: but on a good note :dance: for the scan :)

TnT- that is soo kewl- but it is such a shame that you two don't have "rights"- what rights do you not have- that a man and woman couple do? I always wondered about that- 

Welshie have a FAB time shopping- Jeff and I are going on Monday after he gets out of work at 10am- I have gotten quite a bit done on line- we have so many people that are football fans- it is so easy to buy just on line

:hi: to everyone else that hasn't checked in yet

AFM- hmmmm lets see- NOT MUCH- have my niece's Sweet 16 birthday party tonight from 7-11....... gotta so shopping for food tomorrow and clean house- have a crew from my work coming over Sunday for football.... that's about that

check back in later.. project is 99.1% done.. LOL


----------



## yazzy

Char i'm really sorry to hear about your Grandad, I hope he passes as peacefully as possible...such a sad time for you.

Having your scan is something that will hopefully keep you smiling.

I've read everything but this week I have a memory problem and can't remember it all lol! I managed to meet my friend for a drink on Tuesday evening and forgot my purse! The next day I went to the petrol station and didn't have my bank card...i'm doing really well lol!

I'm 9dpo today still got sore bb's but trying not to rely on that as any kind of symptom.


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, i have no clue where my days are going they're just zipping by and i seem to always be so busy! Neway i have to find time every now and then to check in with you guys cuz i miss you all whenever i'm away like you wouldnt believe. 

Kel did you read the stuff i sent you?

Welshie i LOVE the pic in your avatar, is it you?

Char i'm sorry to hear about your Grandfather, i hope he doesnt suffer too much.

AFM, temps seem to be on their way up so lets see, had some AF type cramps on Wednesday night that i guess must have been ov but that doesnt usually happen to me, boobs are sore now which usually happens after ov so i guess its safe to say its happened, we'll see what happens but just like Welshie, no more stressing for me!


----------



## kelster823

> Kel did you read the stuff i sent you?

no hun haven't had a chance AND my home computer shot the bed.... and I cannot rec anything on this one I am on now because it is my work computer.... I am not suppose to even be on here 

soinds like you O'd..... here's hoping in the TWW

oh NO Yazzy- you lost your bank card.. that is a HORRIBLE feeling..........here's hoping for you too in the TWW

YIPPE so many in the TWW and you guys are gonna get WONDERFUL X mas presents!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: girls! Morning:hugs:

Kel- YEAY :happydance::happydance: almost done! Sounds like your weekend is going to be quiet lovely. Much deserved after your hard work week. As far as the rights go....We can't file taxes together, our state doesn't recognize our marriage (only Iowa does), I can't be on Amy's insurance at work, and if something happened and Amy or I ended up in the hospital and life or death things happened then neither of us can legally make any decisions and it would be up to our family to make. And when we have kids she does not automatically become the 2nd parent legally. Amy would have to file for 2nd parent adoption for same sex couples and thats a few thousand dollars right now. So just small things that are looked over. As much as I want equal rights, I think there are things in this world and US that need to be fixed first! I know I would love equal rights but I think the war and soldiers should come home...among other things. So ya..:dohh::dohh: :haha:

Welsh- Your day sounds so nice. I hope you enjoy it and get LOTS of gifts. I love this time of year.

Char- Im so sorry about your grandad. I hope he doesn't have to suffer long. Can't wait to see your scan though! :happydance::happydance: 

AJ- :wave: hunni! Glad to see you back. Missed ya chica! FX for this tww. I guess we will what tomorrows temps are...sure hope you got it.

Yazzy- When are you testing hun? Can't wait to see whats going on. Sorry you lost your card....


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies, thank you so much for the kind words! It has helped so much!

Char - so sorry about your grandpa....I know how hard it is. huge hugs!

TnT- congrats on legalizing it!!!!! Hehehe

kel - sounds like a nice weekend.....esp since you can put that project behind you!

anyone hear from never or SBB? I hope they are doing ok!

Well ladies I am off to Nassau tomorrow morning....so I wont be on this weekend. We come back on Monday.


----------



## SBB

Hello! I heard my name mentioned ttc :D 

Sorry I am so busy with new house I just haven't been able to catch up... I will once we're done and settled, hopefully after the weekend. 

I hope everyone is ok, I promise to let you know if I go into labour!! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

TNT & Kel...don't worry I didn't actually lose my bank card I had left in on the sofa but forgot all about it. Am coming down with a cold so i'm blaming my bad memory this week on that lol!

Testing for me....well 14dpo on Wednesday next week so should be due AF between then and Friday. If she doesn't appear by Saturday morning I will test then :) have to admit this month i'm really not hopeful...just don't feel like its 'the' month.


----------



## kelster823

TnT- thanks for all the info I asked.... I think that is just AWFUL....just awful- 

TTC- have a GREAT time... enjoy.. 

and I was just gonna ask about Suz too--- i know she is busy with the house an all BUT dam girl- you are to close to delivery - you must check in each day -QUICKLY if you have to and just post a HI.....:rofl:

Yazzy- OH good- that is something I certainly would not want to lose


----------



## SBB

Ha ha ok kell I promise I will!! I just feel bad just popping in and saying hi and talking about myself and not mentioning anyone else!! But I will do a daily 'Jesus is still in there' update if you like :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Ha ha ok kell I promise I will!! I just feel bad just popping in and saying hi and talking about myself and not mentioning anyone else!! But I will do a daily 'Jesus is still in there' update if you like :haha:
> 
> X x x

That is FINE.. :rofl: as long as we know you are not in labor.... :haha:

I just can't BELIEVE we are gonna have our first baby born in this thread :happydance: I know I am gonna CRY...


----------



## kelster823

I have got such a WEIRD feeling down below.... very strange feeling I haven't felt in a LONG time.... my ta ta's don't hurt BUT they also feel weird.... they feel really full too


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb- Oh ok just checkin on ya....I dont like it when I dont see you on for a while....hehehehe...a daily check in would be appreciated ;)


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel - OMG what a good point.....first baby born...WOW


----------



## ttcbaby117

SCCCRRREEEEECCCCHHHHH!! Kel what was that comment about weird feelings???? Oh I so hope it means something!


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> SCCCRRREEEEECCCCHHHHH!! Kel what was that comment about weird feelings???? Oh I so hope it means something!

I am JUST praying it is O symptons.... :rofl: something I haven't felt in EONS!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

I hope so kell!! 

Thanks for worrying about me you guys :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> I hope so kell!!

I for the first time think it is happening.. I have had mild cramping all day and I just checked my CP- it feels OPENED... it never felt like that before

but what suxs.... we won't be home tonight- with my niece's party.... and I doubt I will get him to :sex: tonight after we come home :(


----------



## SBB

You :sex: yesterday though? I think that's good enough! Sounds promising I hope it's ov!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

yeah we did- but that is IT for this week :( he is just to tired :rofl:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh kel this is great news! Maybe you can get in a quickie before the party....hehehe


----------



## kelster823

he won't be home.. That is what I was HOPING for but he is going straight to the party to help set up................POOT DANG

:rofl:


----------



## kelster823

wanna see my chubby UNHAPPY hubby at work :rofl:

if this just comes up as a photo of the dude in green click on the thumbnails and click the 4th photo from the left on top

https://www.mycentraljersey.com/app...1202&Kategori=NEWS0201&Lopenr=12020801&Ref=PH


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha oh he looks sooooooo pleased to be there


----------



## kelster823

:rofl: doesn't he.... A TYPICAL look from Jeff


----------



## SBB

:rofl: he looks so 'I'm over it, get on with it already'!! 

Aw Kell try and jump him tonight :haha: At least that one you got in was bloody good timing if you are Oving... 

Right I am off to sleep... Long day tomorrow with the actual moving, but my mum is coming to help and she won't let me do much at all :D 

Night girls :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

:blush: well we got the tree up but didnt get home till about 10pm...no :sex: for me :dohh: maybe tonight :winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

kel - love that pic :rofl: he would scare me if i ran into him on the streets :argh: :haha:

well temp dropped again :shrug: mustnt have Oved yet :shrug: I hope OH can keep up the :sex: i want that chance :dohh: 

i had a dream last night where my sis told me she was preg :cry:


----------



## kelster823

Nite Suz---- your mom is right- you shouldn't do MUCH at all....

Dam Dandy- don't give up hope sweetie.... get some in tomorrow-- you could be today or tomorrow... checking out your chart from last cycle your CL was just a lil over 36.10


----------



## dandybrush

yep, ill definately be jumping him today at some point :thumbup: i hope im still in with a chance and i hope it happens soon :dohh: we cant do this forever :dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

Dandy- I bet you guys are EXHAUSTED with all this Bding!! :rofl: :rofl: Im exhausted when I look at your chart! :haha: :haha: Your temp dropped but not below the last one. I think your about to OV. Keep up with the love making girl! 

SBB- Im super glad you will be checking in. I wondered today how you were doing with the move. Im also GLAD your mom will be there to not let you do anything! teehee someone needs to tell ya not to. Rest up hun and good luck tomorrow.

TTC- :wave: hun....hows things going down there? (where you live) :haha:

Kel- :rofl: Jeff is cracking me up!! He's just like "ugghh this SUX....are we done yet?" :haha: Your symptoms seem promising. I really hope you are about to Ov. FX girl. At least you did BD last night...if you can't fit in any tonight. Maybe a little hint to him...teehee. And I can't believe SBB is the first baby born in this thread...I remember when she first announced her BFP. I can't wait to see pics of little. 

AFM- I've been watching what I eat like crazy and tonight my mom invited me to mexican. Well I did good and didn't really eat chips (maybe 2-3 chips) and had water with dinner. I just had carne asada tacos and thats it. But DANNNGG this metformin SUX!! Its already goen right through me. So now I can't eat my fav food (mexican)...boo. :haha: Oh well it did taste pretty darn good. :rofl: Not doing much this weekend besides buying Eclipse tonight! WOOOOO I may be with Amy but I am SOOO team edward. Teehee I feel like some silly school girl...but I just love it! :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: :winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

:wave:


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: Never! Love the pics of your renewing of vows! You guys are so cute together! Just love it!


----------



## nevertogether

awwwww thank you tnt :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: never, hope you are having a great time :winkwink:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps:hi:

Wow you guys were chatty yesterday:lol: Ok so now I'm gonna try and remember it all:dohh:

Kel...I have absolutely everything crossed sweets that this is it...hope you managed to seduce Jeff last night....or maybe first thing this morning:winkwink: Do you want me to alter your testing date babe?
I must admit I did :lol: at that pic of Jeff...bless him...most definately missing that cheeky smile we know so well:awww::lol:

AJ...Yup the pic is of me. Really hoping it was ov for you sweets...when do you think you'll be testing/expecting the witch?

Yazzy...aww bless ya....This forgetfulness could be a super duper symtom:winkwink: I was terrible with Callum:winkwink: FX'd for next weekend sweetheart:hugs:

SBB...So glad you're ok sweetie and the move is going ok....and that Lil Jesus is still in there:winkwink: I'm with the others....daily :hi: please just to know you're all ok:thumbup::hugs:

Dandy....I definately think it should happen in the next two days hun....I hope so....so you guys can....:sleep::lol::hugs:

TTC...:hi: sweets, so any symptoms going on chick? Or are we not SS?? 

TNT...That metformin sounds nasty hun...bless you....it's making me think twice about getting my insulin resistance tested...:rofl:

Char....thinking of you lovely:hugs::hugs:

Lindsey...:hi: hun...how ya doing? Move preparations going ok?

Leeze...hope you're having a good weekend hun:hugs:

Erin...hope the witch isn't being too evil:hugs:

Never....could we see pics on here babe...would love a peek:hugs: Glad your having a super duper time:hugs:

Linny and Sparkle...hope you're both doing ok:hugs:

hey to anyone I've forgotten...hope you're doing ok:hugs:

AFM...Very successful shopping trip yesterday...Santa's sleigh is packed for Pickle now and pretty much all the adults done to:yipee:
Very strange witches since taking soy...don't know if anyone else has noticed the same..:shrug: It was so heavy on cd2 and yesterday morning was just crazy...super plus tampax and nightime maxi ST lasted only 45mins:dohh: then come lunch time the tap had been turned down to a trickle:dohh::shrug: It was the same last cycle. Might mention it to the gyne on monday and see what she has to say.


----------



## xcharx

:hi: everyone :hugs:

Sbb - you make sure you keep us updated :) Argh exciting! 

welshie - Aww you guys do a fantastic job :hugs: cant believe Youve near enough finished xmas shopping - im no where near starting :haha:

kel - hope this is O for you :thumbup: phone jeff and tell him he needs to come home,its an emergency :haha: then pounce on him :) 

never - how you babe :hugs:

dandy - can you send me some hornyness plz? Im never in the mood, poor ians getting fed up now LOL 

aj - :hi: Girly! 

xx


----------



## WelshRose

Thank-you Char:hugs: I love the patient side of things...it's a job that is changing so fast thou....and hmmm not liking the way it's going most of the time...considering a change of direction in a couple of years time...although never away from some form of patients:hugs:
I must admit I was a little shocked that we started and pretty much finished in a day:shock::rofl: Shaun was very good....no moaning....no dragging me round at break neck speed....it was a lovely day...and nice to have a day just the two of us as well:cloud9:

What are you up to this weekend babe?
:hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - can I borrow shaun when I do my xmas shopping, coz ian does nothing but moan :haha:
im jus chilling today :) work 2mra :( but not alot :) hehe. X


----------



## SBB

:wave: hi girls, real quick check in it's moving day today! Just sitting down while waiting for delivery guys to come with the 2nd lot of stuff :dohh: almost all done though, then we've just got to sort through it all and get stuff put away... 
V tired already! Getting quite a few crampy period pains so Jesus is gettin ready! But still could be ages yet, will keep you updated. 

I know I've missed loads, missed nevers pics of renewing vows so I will go back and catch up once all this is over! Bloody broadband won't be on for ages in the new house though and it's so slow on the phone!! :growlmad: 

Anyway, gotta go, lots of love to you all :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Awww SBB...You go careful sweetheart!!!:hugs: 

Char.....I would say "sure hun"...but I have to warn you this has been the first year ever that it's been done so peacefully:winkwink::rofl:

Have I missed Never's pics on here?!?!....so sorry if I have....anybody know how far back they are??


----------



## kelster823

Morning

Welshie- soo glad you got so much done yesterday- I dread going out into the world today but I have to go to the grocery store for food for tomorrow-

Char- yes you just CHILL- you deserve it- 

Suz- THANK YOU for the quick check in for us..... I am so excited you are in your new place and now you guys can start your new family- lil man was just waiting for all this to happen....

Never I gotta jump on FB to see those pictures of yours- but Jeff is taking the puter to the Geek Squad today to get it fixed- so I will have to wait :( I sure hope you are having fun sweetie



> I may be with Amy but I am SOOO team edward

BLECK---- LOL I saw the first and didn't like it.... I LOVE mexican food0 it is my favorite- if I had to pick my last meal it would be a taco salad.... 

Dandy I hope you got some in :rofl: and pray your temps go up for ya today.... 

:hi: TTC-Spark- Linny- Celtic- Delia-Yazzy- AJ-Leeze


----------



## WelshRose

:hi: Kel:hugs:

I haven't been out at all today babe...far too much ice on the roads...that being said I have to go to work tonight and treat 2patients at 9pm...it's feeling like a long way to go for half hour's work at the moment:dohh:
Yesterday when I took Callum to school it was -8 degrees celcius or 17.6F:cold::cold: I don't think it went above -5c/23F all day.
Hope you can get out and get back quick later:hugs:

I see another rise Missy....are we really hopeful that this is it?!....I have everything crossed!:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

WOW it is cold over the pond- but if ya look directly across the pond towards the US I can understand why it is so dam cold- you guys are like even with Canada and where I live I am even with Spain

It's 41 here today (5 C)... 



> I see another rise Missy....are we really hopeful that this is it

yes it did- I am giggling inside but I still won't get my hopes up- if I did O yesterday- I am following almost the exact pattern as my March cycle


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Kel...wish you were closer to be able to give you an excited squeeze hun!....Hope they keep soaring upwards from now on....right up to a super sticky:cloud9::hugs::kiss:


----------



## kelster823

well let hope...

well I guess it IS cold enough here cause it is snowing here,,, but just a passing snow shower.. :rofl:

yep home puter SHOT!!! Geek Squad is gonna take care of it for us... gonna be a few days before I can get on line with my home puter... BLAH


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: Girls!

Kel- I was wondering where you lived cause you guys have been getting hit with the snow in the East. We've only had flurries but it sure has been cold. I hope you did O hun! Ohhhh I have EVERYTHING crossed for you girl!

Welsh- Brrrr It is COLD there! Glad you got some shopping out of the way before it gets too cold. We are such last min shoppers that we usually wait until the weekend before Christmas! :haha: Oh and the pics I was talking about with Never are on FB. They were really cute. Im sure when she heads home she will post some pix on here.

Char- Hope you have a good day just chillin. I think thats what im doing today...maybe going on a date day to the movies. Not sure yet though.

SBB- So glad to see ya this AM. Its good your almost done sweetie...sounds like little is starting to get ready. HAPPY 37 weeks! :happydance:

AFM- I started temping. Ughh I really didn't want to start temping but I figured if I have to force start my AF in Jan with prometrium...I might wanna know where I am in my cycle. But when we do insem I dont think I will temp. Cause I think the HCG trigger shot I will get might increase my temps. But not sure I guess. Just assuming sense it is a preg hormone. 

Hope everyone else is doing good! :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Just want to say WOW Welshie - you managed to include pretty much everyone in your post lol! Lovely pic of you aswell :)

Hi AJ, Delilah, Char, Never, Dandy, Welshie, Kel, Sparkle, SBB, Lindsey, TNT, TTC!


----------



## kelster823

> I was wondering where you lived cause you guys have been getting hit with the snow in the East

I am about an hour outside NYC- dab smack in the middle of the ARM PIT of America... you look at Jersey and I am dead center of the state......

I know temping is just somethign I can't give up.. I really can't because I would have NO IDEA where or if when we should.. ummm ya know :rofl:

Hey Yazzy babe- how are ya


----------



## yazzy

Hey Kel, i'm good thanks. Trust you are aswell?

Had some sharp pains in my ovary area and some crampy feelings yesterday at 9dpo roll on next week when I know if AF is staying away!


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> I was wondering where you lived cause you guys have been getting hit with the snow in the East
> 
> I am about an hour outside NYC- dab smack in the middle of the ARM PIT of America... you look at Jersey and I am dead center of the state......
> 
> I know temping is just somethign I can't give up.. I really can't because I would have NO IDEA where or if when we should.. ummm ya know :rofl:
> 
> Hey Yazzy babe- how are yaClick to expand...

Is that near Newark? I drove the semi through there once! Interesting drive I must say. The temping thing was nice when I didn't have to worry about it but it bugs me not knowing when to start the prometrium cause I have a feeling im going to have to "force start" AF again like this time. Which is okay..I just want AF here by the beginning of next year at the earliest. So speaking of um well ya know... hehe did you attack Jeff? :haha:


----------



## WelshRose

yazzy said:


> Just want to say WOW Welshie - you managed to include pretty much everyone in your post lol! Lovely pic of you aswell :)

Thank you honey:hugs:

I always worry when I do posts like that about forgetting someone and them feeling left out:dohh: 

Hmmm....niggles at 9dpo....forgetfulness.....Welshie is almost fidgeting on the edge of her seat to get to next week:winkwink::lol: So hope this is it babe:hugs:

What have you been upto lately? My MIL's dog had her puppy last week. We had her scanned two weeks before they were due and the vet thought they could see 3/4 but in the end there was only one...apparently she absorbed the others?!....she done it with a complete litter the first time round so my MIL is going to get her spade once she has recovered from being a mum. She's a beautiful puppy thou and kinda extra special as she's an only one and the only one that the mum will have....so hoping that she isn't gonna sell her...:sad1:


----------



## WelshRose

TNT....The week before christmas used to be me hun...pre-Callum....have to be a bit more organised now...3wks before and then it's cutting it fine:dohh: Most of my friends and family have done all theirs and wrapped the damn stuff....just takes the christmas spirit out of it for me doing it all that early:dohh:....but then I guess they are stress free whilst I'm rushing around like a headless chicken panicing about when the last date for post is for my christmas cards:dohh::rofl: 

Hope the temping goes ok hun and that AF gets to you shortly...naturally:hugs::hugs:

Ahhh they're on FB....I thought I'd missed them on here:dohh: Bet she looked gorgeous:happydance: Hope she does post pics on here:happydance:


Right then my Fave BnB girlies....it's very quiet in here tonight....hope you're all having fun....Welshie is heading up the wooden hill now cos the lil peepers are losing the battle to stay open....:sleep: Sweetdreams :sleep::kiss:


----------



## dandybrush

char ive posted the horneyness :winkwink: you should get it next week :thumbup: 

well girls still no Ov :shrug: maybe its not gonna happen, but we havent got enought :sex: in for my liking this week :dohh: gotta keep OH wanting more...


----------



## SBB

Morning girls! I'm up so early for a Sunday :dohh: 

Just my daily 'jesus isn't here yet' post :haha: 

Moving our stuff from the temporary house into the new house today :D 

Have a good day everyone x x x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: night girls

had a few champagnes :wine: and am a bit drunk...drinking a bit of water before bed

had a big fight with OH today :cry: dunno if we'll get any :sex: in tonight, am thinking im not gonna Ov soon :dohh: i think the soy didnt work :cry:


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps....:wave:

SBB...hope it all goes smoothly and you're settled real soon:hugs: How are those period type pains now?

Dandy...hun...I hope you guys make up:hugs: I overlayed your chart with my Nov '08 one cos I've seen that up and down before...:winkwink: Hang in there lovely...sending lots of PMA!!!!:hugs:
My Ovulation Chart
Just to note that FF had Ov down on cd 20...I changed it hun, just overlay from the start of cycle thou...fingers crossed that that Ov is just round the corner:hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok:hugs:


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies :hugs:

Sbb - not long til your all settled now :) I cant believe theres less then 3 weeks left until baby jesus pops out (if hes on time)

dandy - Oh no :( hope you two make up! :hugs:

welshie - :hi:

AFM - Well my grandad died last night. Im sad but im glad hes no longer in pain ya know. I had a bit of bleeding aswell last night, midwife said its nothing to worry about as it was only a lil and I wasnt in pain! 2 days til my scan - wish it would hurry up now soo I know everythings fine!!


----------



## SBB

Char I'm sorry about your grandad, but glad he's not suffering :hugs: 

Try not to worry about the blood, I bled loads!! Great your scan is only a couple of days away :D 

Hey welshie :hugs: I'm still getting some period pains but on and off. Think he'll stay put for a while yet! 

X x x


----------



## WelshRose

Aww Char...sending lots of love Hun:hugs::hugs:
I'm also with SBB...I had a tiny bit of bleeding with Callum at about 10wks...nothing was wrong....roll on tuesday:hugs:

SBB...just take it easy babe:hugs: When did you predict again? wasn't it this week?! Weds maybe?:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Thanks girls :hugs: im not worrying, im taking everything in my stride :) :haha:

Sbb - Ooh I hope this week :haha: 

welshie - how old is Callum? Such a luvly name xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hey ladies hope ur all well char sorry to hear about your grandad:hugs: im v tearfull the last few days think its the stress of moving messing with my emotions what ever way i dont like it lol one min im laughing and happy next im in floods of tears!


----------



## Delilahsown

xcharx said:


> :hi: ladies :hugs:
> 
> Sbb - not long til your all settled now :) I cant believe theres less then 3 weeks left until baby jesus pops out (if hes on time)
> 
> dandy - Oh no :( hope you two make up! :hugs:
> 
> welshie - :hi:
> 
> AFM - Well my grandad died last night. Im sad but im glad hes no longer in pain ya know. I had a bit of bleeding aswell last night, midwife said its nothing to worry about as it was only a lil and I wasnt in pain! 2 days til my scan - wish it would hurry up now soo I know everythings fine!!

:hugs:Char...sorry to hear about grandpapa...:hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Char i'm really sorry to hear about your Grandad, at least he is at peace now and not in any pain.

Welshie - it's good to hear your MIL's dog is ok, probably the best thing to have her spayed but hopefully she'll keep the one pup!
We've just had a lady and her daughter visit my mum's Devon Rex kittens and they all now have lovely homes waiting for them when they are ready to go in January. One little girl 'Matilda' is staying yay!

Well Sunday for me and the OH is hungover still lazing in bed...do men ever grow up?!!


----------



## xcharx

Lindsey - its a big thing moving, yet alone to another country :hugs:

delila - thanks hun. Hope your ok :) 

Yazzy - :haha: you sure he hasnt got man flu?? 

thanks for the support girls :hugs: xx


----------



## yazzy

Char - he had a cold oops I mean 'man flu' last week, he went out for a curry last night and got really drunk and hasn't even come downstairs today...not happy with him at all!

I've got a rubbishy cold and feeling yuk, may have a quiet day at home tomorrow if I feel worse.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: 

welshie - i cant overlay charts... im not vip :shrug: what did you see?? :shrug:
i hope we havent missed the eggie :dohh:

char :hugs: so sorry to hear about your grandpa :( :cry: :hugs:



lindseyanne said:


> Hey ladies hope ur all well char sorry to hear about your grandad:hugs: im v tearfull the last few days think its the stress of moving messing with my emotions what ever way i dont like it lol one min im laughing and happy next im in floods of tears!

lindsey :hugs: i had a big cry yesterday and then have been super mad at OH all day :dohh: im wondering what my hormones are doing?? :shrug: :wacko:

yazzy - men never grow up. my OH plans on buying a racing simulator with steering wheel and everything to play some racing playstation 3 game :dohh: hence the argument we had yesterday :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

ok welshie i put our charts next to each other, if mine goes like yours my temps should continue to go up :shrug: which would either mean i just oved like yesterday or i did Ov the day of the cramps with the massive dip :shrug: it kinda looks like my last chart too, with the dip after the CH's

but i think we had too much :sex: to early and not enough around Ov :dohh: its never gonna happen :cry:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi:

A very quick one from me as I'm not long back from our weekend away and I've got lots to get ready for work tomorrow

Sorry to hear about your Grandpa, Char :hugs:

Thanks to you all for the supportive words about how difficult it is when others are drinking lots of alcohol around you! I drank very little over the weekend but it did feel like a big effort! I was sipping my drinks on Friday night and a couple of times told people I'd had a refill when I was still on my first drink!! On Saturday eve I was mixing my own with mixers and just putting a tiny bit of alcohol in the bottom of a big glass of lemonade. So, I think I had the equivalent of 2-3 small glasses of wine on Friday and 2 measures of rum on Saturday. I'm ok with that, but I'm not drinking any more alcohol now for this cycle.

My OH is away with work for the next 3 days and because it's my fertile period I'm going to go and stay with him for one of the nights in a hotel - tomorrow night (only a Holiday Inn, but I'm not going there for the glamour!!) because I want to make sure we BD every other day until I get the positive OPK (probably Wednesday) then every other day after that. 

I've got an acupuncture session booked for Wed eve so hopefully this will help me to feel more relaxed too. The best news is that I've got my referral letter in the post from the fertility clinic so I need to phone them tomorrow to make the first appointment! I'm so excited!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing ok, speak soon xx


----------



## dandybrush

hope it works for you leeze lots of :dust: for you

I wish i could be better with the alcohol, because its christmas parties etc, i've not been holding back :dohh:


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - I hate it when men get drunk! They always end up drinking too much, they never know when to stop! 

dandy - my partner has an xbox, so I know your pain :hugs:

Lezze - Ooh acupuncture! I had a lil session once on my ear, it was Well relaxing :) 

AFM - Well ladies i feel like all I ever do is moan but I have a moan. About 3 years ago I got an abcess on the bottom of my back & was in absolute agony with it... Well the b*stard thing is back! Gna go docs later to get some antibiotics!! Xx


----------



## dandybrush

is that like a boil char? ooh get it under control quick, my sis had a boil on her but, it went septic she ended in hospital :dohh: had to have a general so the surgeon could lance it and drain it :dohh:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - Yea ive heard alot of ppl end up having them drained. The doc said to me that once you get one its gna be a recurent thing - great! I dont wna get it drained tho because after that you have to have it packed by a nurse every day for ages :( 
how you today dandy?x


----------



## kelster823

this is a QUICK morning because I am heading out the door to go shopping

but I do wanna say Char- I am soo very sorry to hear about your grandpa....thinking of you and your family :hugs:

I will properly reply to everyone when I get back

AFM- I am pretty sure I am 3dpo... my temps aren't showing it to much BUT my CP is def different then it was last Friday- it is SOOO NOT OPENED anymore and I have the creamy CM- we'll just have to wait and see


----------



## xcharx

Kel - :hi: dont spend too much money :haha: 
hope your cp is right ;) xx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: char, im not good :cry: my moods are horrible, my poor OH, maybe im expecting too much from him :shrug: i just want to bd every second day but well girls looks like no ov is gonna happen for me, i think the soy didnt work, either that or my stress/bad moods are affecting my Ov :dohh: im thinking maybe i should stop trying and maybe stop temping until the new year, im really quite worked up about not being preg by now :cry: 

what do you girls think?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies,
Waiting in the airport for my flight home. Trip was nice but am really happy to be going home. 

Char so sorry bout grandpa

Kel yeah for3dpo

Sbb yeah for getting in the new house

Dandy oh I hope u r wrong and ov is around the corner. Moodiness is a ov sign. I get like that.

Hi to everyone else hope u had a good weekend


----------



## dandybrush

have a safe flight ttc :wave: 

i hope you are right :dohh:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - hun I know how stressful it is :hugs: & men dont understand the emotions we go through. Your prob right that your not O because your soo worked up!! I know its easier said then done but try and relax :hugs: if you dont O then maybe next month just temp & see what happens?? 

Ttc - have a safe flight :hugs:

went docs - now on antibiotics! Hope they dont make me sick! 

where is everyone? :hugs: hope your all ok xx


----------



## dandybrush

im really really trying char, its hard when im working and my mind still wanders to it :dohh: but im gonna read or watch tv when i get home and just chill then take my puppy for a big destressing walk :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

I have talked to OH, its hard as he is currently working 12 hr days but i said i really need us to keep to the every 2nd night plan so i can stop worrying about when/if i Ov and if we bd on time, hopefully he will listen and actually follow through


----------



## yazzy

Dandy, try your best to relax. I have had the same conversation with my OH and he does try but to be honest after a week or so he forgets lol! This month we only bd'd the 2 days before O then he got ill.

Char - hope your antibiotics work asap.

Kel - Hello! woo hoo 3dpo i'm liking this. I always go by my cp and cm and it has been right everytime.

AFM - 13dpo today and have really sore bb's, they have been getting worse since 9dpo. I've been getting period type crampy pains today and low back ache though (not due on til Friday so no idea whats going on). 

My cold is getting better today but still home chilling and back to work tomorrow.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx char, i really think my OH is just very tired from doing the 12 hr days :dohh: maybe when the workload calms after christmas he will be better at it :dohh: pity the wait is the hard part :shrug: 

char rest up girlie :hugs: glad your cold is getting better


----------



## jam-on-toast

HI Ladies........I've been lurking again hahaha.

Just started back on the MACA wagon. Completely missed this month as I went out with friends and got completely wasted - was out of it for 3 days!!

We've given ourselves a 4mth really trying to catch the egg before we go and speak with any specialists.

Will try and catch up with you all soon,


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - well af started today.....I figured it would of....just did the math and we did manage to bd around the right time, so I guess i can count this month as another failed one! We chatted last night as I knew af was coming, and we decided to give it till Feb, then I will go and see a specialist! I think a part of me thought that once I got these fibroids out it would be smooth sailing....I guess God has another plan for me.

char - feel better soon hun!

dandy - I am really hoping for ov soon!

jam - welcome back on the train!


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: sorry for selfish post just letting you know baby Jesus is still in! My Internet is an absolute nightmare and won't be sorted til the 16th :cry: but I am thinking of you all and promise I'll catch up soon! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Uh oh I think AF is on her way - gutted :(


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls! sorry i don't have enough time to read EVERYTHING in the weeks i've been gone. have i missed anything big? i'm finally home. CD14 for me, haven't been temping or tracking or taking anything though, so who knows how this cycle will go. i don't believe i ovulated last cycle so i'm curious as to if this one is going to be right along my CD17/18/20 ovulation. DH and I :sex: everyday until CD13 but not since then as he was supposed to fly out to kosovo this morning. it got canceled though and he is now not supposed to fly out until tomorrow, but he isn't allowed to stay with me. but get this - he has training here so will be back FRIDAY! yayyy :) whether or not we have a shot, i can honestly say that it's only crossed my mind a couple of times this trip and we've had nothing but enjoyable time together and no worry. well, sorry for my very selfish post as SBB stated as well (can't wait for baby jesus!!) i got to meet a friends new born baby friday, so beautiful :) glad to be back with you girls!!!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

well its just too stressful, OH is too busy/tired to keep up with the plan so im giving up, im not gonna ask for any more BD, im gonna stop trying for a xmas bfp :dohh: we'll go see the gyn in the new year and get me bak on clomid and hopefully he will be ready to try then...better get him to do his SA soon

TTC if i Ov soon, it wont matter anymore :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: never so glad you had a carefree time with your OH, you deserved the break :hugs: glad to have you back though :thumbup: 

sbb glad your still intact :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - sorry to hear that hun!

Yazzy - we can be gutted together! i got af this morning! I am sorry though, I completely understand how you are feeling!

never - wow you sound great....and to be able to have him back again on Friday is awesome! It is nice to see you back on here though! We missed ya!

sbb - glad to hear baby jesus is doing well! Dont worry about the selfish post.....it keeps up calm to know you are doing well....


----------



## nevertogether

sorry to see AF showed honey :hugs: i'm hoping we can get pregnant soon, but i'm trying to embrace the time together before worrying about that!


----------



## ttcbaby117

OH I completely understand that....enjoy him while you can! Did you post any pics from your renewal ceremony? I would love to see them.


----------



## nevertogether

here are some :) <3
 



Attached Files:







150591_10150115933875833_597710832_8026770_8112870_n.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 7









155512_10150115933225833_597710832_8026763_6209520_n.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 6









154287_10150115933070833_597710832_8026762_6133085_n.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 8









154215_10150115932165833_597710832_8026750_7064808_n.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8









154389_10150115931590833_597710832_8026740_4569166_n.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## nevertogether

few more
 



Attached Files:







35530_10150115931105833_597710832_8026734_4243901_n.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 4









157062_10150115930790833_597710832_8026727_5044542_n.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dandybrush

aww never your a little shortie :haha: 

you make such a cute couple love the pics :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Gorgeous never!! :cloud9: so glad you get to see him again friday :happydance: 

Ttc sorry af got you :hugs: fingers crossed for next month! And yazzy sorry if she gets you... 

Dandy perhaps if you stop 'demanding' :sex: and try and make it seem natural that might help? I never told OH when I was oving, I just jumped him :haha: he had no idea til after I knew I'd defo ov'd! Maybe tell him you think you have ov'd so the pressure is off? 

I'm worried... Got a REALLY upset tummy today for no reason! Classic early labour sign. But I'm not ready :( we're not settled in the new house at all. There's shit everywhere and baby jesus' room isn't even started! I just don't feel ready at all I need until next weekend at least... Please stay put baby jesus just for a bit longer!! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

yeah sbb thats def the better way to go, but i honestly cant jump him :dohh: i go to bed before him and am asleep when he normally comes in, and he never wants any :sex: as soon as he gets home, which is when i would prob be jumping him :dohh: so i really need him to know when i want it so that he can wake me when he comes to bed :wacko: well ill do an OPK every day and if i get a pos one ill tell him and hope that he pulls his finger out and wakes me for some :sex: :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

sending crossed legged thoughts your way sbb :haha:


----------



## SBB

Hmmm that makes things much more difficult! The +opk thing sounds like a good plan :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

:thumbup:


----------



## Leeze

:hi:

I'm feeling your pain, Dandy. I really get what you're saying! Firstly, I'm waiting for a positive O and was expecting it today but got nothing. I'm using the clearblue fertility monitor for the first time this month and it still says low fertility which is a bit worrying as I would have thought today would be one of my most fertile days.

Also, my OH is away on business for 3 days and so I went to stay with him last night in a hotel so we could BD every other day still. He was really tired and kept saying we should go to bed and DTD in the morning before work (we've tried this before and it generally doesn't happen for us in the morning because we can't get ourselves motivated). Well, mainly what I'd like to say is that I was starting to feel like some kind of porn star because of how much I was "using my imagination" to try to get him going!! :blush: Then at 11pm he tells me he's got some viagra with him that he bought ages ago on the internet and says maybe he could take half and that half an hour later he'd be good to go. I'm like "Take it already, why didn't you tell me about this 3 hours ago" (and we wouldn't have had 3 failed attempts already. I'm like a woman possessed. It wasn't until today that I started to think about how maybe it wasn't a great idea that he took a tablet he got off the internet. All I can say is that it worked a treat, so I wouldn't rule anything out. 

I just need to get that positive O now and a few more attempts at BDing to catch that eggy. I hope your positive O comes soon too, Dandy!

SBB - you must be getting so excited now

Never - you and your hubby look lovely together

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## dandybrush

leeze :hugs: you sure are determined :thumbup: when OH is tired or not in the mood, nothing I do really works, i can get him up, but not to ...you know :winkwink: 

fxed all this effort pays off for you leeze :hugs: 

I hope I Ov soon too, but im not gonna stress, im gonna chill till my gyn appy next year


----------



## SBB

Leeze that's hilarious!! You're so determined :haha: 

My OH was the same, if he wasn't in the mood the vital bit didn't happen!! :haha: so I stopped letting him know about ov and generally it was much better, but still so frustrating when it didn't happen. You kind of think 'jesus you only have to do one thing! We pee on sticks daily, feel our CPs, check our CM, take our temps and take god knows how many pills - you just need to :sex: and :spermy: which let's be honest is hardly an awful chore!!' 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

i agree!! :dohh: their part is the easy part :dohh: you would think they would be more helpful :dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

Why hello there ladies! =D

TTC- Aww hun im sorry AF got you! I was really hoping too that this would happen right away. Sure hopen the next cycle brings you more luck.

Dandy- I think what you have planned is a good idea. Start the New Year off right. I know thats unresonable and FOREVER away. I was gutted as well when I couldn't try this month. But to think that you can start fresh and in the mean time just be with your hunni with no pressures. I think SBBs idea is a good one as well. Maybe you can switch to AM bding? Im not a morning person so for me to inseminate in the AM would be a huge chore...but maybe thats an option. 

SBB- FX crossed that baby jesus stays in the oven. Would be nice to get settled then bring jesus into the new home!

Leeze- You are one dedicated woman! You had me cracken up at the porn star tid bit! Good luck hun.

Never- I just love your pics. I know I went nuts on your FB when you posted them! I just love photography. Glad DH is coming back Friday. :happydance: FX that you possibly get the eggie but just glad you get to see him again.

AFM- Metformin is killing me...super sick at night with bad headaches and physically getting sick tonight. I have been eating extremely well lately and just need to wait it out until my body gets used to it. I have been SUPER MOODY lately. Poor Amy has to deal with it too. Im either depressed cause im HUGE, or im sick and dont wanna leave the couch, and I still get bits of sadness about our angel. I just need to get the could-a, should-a outta my mind...then I think i will be better.


----------



## nevertogether

sorry to hear things are rough tnt :hugs: hoping you get to feeling better VERY soon!

i had an amazing time with DH. i can't sleep tonight because i get depressed at the thought that he's not with me. hoping we can get a :bfp: out of this cycle more than i ever have, but as usual, not optimistic and just doing my best to look at the overall picture and enjoy all of my time with DH that i have been blessed with.


----------



## dandybrush

tnt :hugs: you will get through this, keep being strong girl, good on you for your healthy eating :thumbup: :hugs: 

as for morning bd :rofl: I get up to go to work at 5am my OH is NOT a morning person at all :dohh: and doesnt wake up till the last possible minute to go to work at 7am, and on weekends sleeps in :dohh: i dont see how that option can work either :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: never i know how stressful waiting for that BFP is, so glad you got to see your OH :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:

dandy - maybe if you dont get a bfp this month then next month you could have a romantic weekend away if O falls on it? :) 

Lezze - :haha: you crack me up chick! 

never - :hugs: hopefully youll O on friday? Or thurs night? How long will you be apart after fri :( ? 

Tnt - Sorry to hear about the metformiN! :( :hugs: Hows the rabbit meals? 

Sbb - Ooh lord I hope baby jesus dont make an appearance just yet! When will you be ready? 

:hi: to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

AFM - had my scan yesterday! My due date is now 9th june :) my baby is already naughty. He was lying the wrong way,it took 30mins to move him round. I had to rock on the bed,eat chocolate & go for a walk! :haha: ill post pic later :) im saying he - I dont know its a boy yet lol 
my abcess is really starting to hurt now :( hope the antibiotics clear it soon :) xx


----------



## yazzy

Char - really glad your scan went well, can't wait to see the pics!

Never - lovely pics of you and your OH and excellent you get to see him Friday.

TNT = sorry to hear you are feeling poorly, I hope it gets better for you soon.

SBB - keep baby 'Jesus' in there a little longer!

TTC - yep think we'll be sharing cycles soon!

AFM - had lots of little cramps yesterday and last night when I checked my cp there was a little bit of browny mucus so presumed AF is on her way...weird as i've never had that before AF starts. Nothing yet this morning and no cramps so just guessing she'll be here at some point today. Trying not to be too disappointed if thats the case and will go and pop my prescription in the chemist to pick up my clomid tomorrow.

Have a good day everyone...i'm off to work after 2 days off for this cold thing.


----------



## dandybrush

:shrug: maybe char :shrug: we are going away for 4 days over easter, maybe that will be good :shrug: 

naughty bub you have there char :rofl:


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - I really hope you get your bfp this cycle :hugs: maybe its spotting? I had spotting. And cramps. And sore boobs? 

dandy - Well hopefully youll get your bfp before that but if not its something to look forward too :) 

xx


----------



## kelster823

Morning all....

Suz- Cross those legs and DO NOT let him out yet....kids they always want to be in the middle of something don't they....

TnT- you have to get out of that funk sweetie.... :hugs:


TTC- I am sorry the frigin :witch: got you.. GUTTED FOR YA up here

Char- glad your scan went well and you have a DEF due date June 9th

Dandy hang on sweetie- your temps aren't whacky all over the place so give it time.. I know I HATE that word too....

NEVER----- SOO GLAD to see you back but also so sorry because I know you must be hurting inside to be back in Germany :hugs: so glad you had such a wonderful time with hubby :) love the photos also SOOOO CUTE

Yazzy- POOT DANG- how many DPO are you? CRAP CRAP CRAP CRAP :hugs:

WE NEED SOME :bfp:'s in this thread

crap I forgot what else I read

:hi: Welshie, Linny, Spark, Delia, Leeze, Celtic, AJ



AFM- today was my due date :( I am ok -I lit a white candle in my living room for him or her-- blahhhh it's going to be one of those days


----------



## yazzy

Ok 3rd time lucky posting this...my internet at work is playing up!

Kel, i'm thinking of you today and sending you hugs.

Char - can you remember what dpo you had spotting on?

I guess you can call what I had yesterday as spotting TMI alert!! It didn't reach my underwear, I only noticed because I was checking my cp, I also had little cramps throughout yesterday. Today I am 14 dpo and back to clear/white'ish cm, no spotting and less cramps. Oh and I still have sore bb's.

I'm not getting my hopes up as AF is probably just hiding around the corner and my cycles are just getting used to being abit shorter.


----------



## kelster823

Yazzy have you taking a TEST???????????


----------



## yazzy

No Kel...i'm not brave enough lol!

I was going to wait until Friday - 16 dpo and if no AF test then.


----------



## kelster823

yazzy said:


> No Kel...i'm not brave enough lol!
> 
> I was going to wait until Friday - 16 dpo and if no AF test then.

ohhh dam- I understand... :lol:

well I HAVE EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## xcharx

Kel - :thinking of you, jeff & your angel :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Yazzy - im not sure when I O... So I cant help you babe... But I tested the day af was due - negative & thats when I had spotting, then I tested a week later - positive. But I had cramps before my negative test, then after my negative test my boobs where super sore - I was on holiday at the time,got out the pool,and coulda cried when they got hard coz they were cold!! Ill be waiting fri to see your result :) xx


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Char - well I might cave and buy a test tonight for tomorrow morning. Boobs are really painful - never been quite like this and i'm not feeling too great myself. No sign of AF yet and hardly any cm - normally I have loads just before AF. 

After all this she'll probably turn up lol!


----------



## nevertogether

kel - thinking of your :angel: today sweets!

yazzy - fingers crossed she stays away! 

char - we will be together friday (10th) thru the 21st so hopefully O stays away until friday. also hoping they don't cancel his trip AGAIN and i'm getting my hopes up for nothing..eeek!


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - awwwww you guys look so happy! Looks like you had such a wonderful time.

SBB - Oh we need to have a conversation with baby jesus about jumping the gun here! LOL....stay put hunny!

Dandy and Leeze - Ok so I have a recommendation...that I have been reading about on the internet....I bought some instead cup ages ago and never really gave them a shot....so this month I figured why not try it....I started reading about it online and some women actually let their men do the deed in the cup and then just insert it....It takes away some of the performance anxiety and you dont actually have to get it on...we all know that takes much more energy....So Dandy...just have your OH do it in the cup and then wake you long enough for you to insert it and then you can go back to sleep. What do you think?

char - oh cant wait to see the pics!

Yazzy -Oh hun I hope this is it!!!

well day 2 of af...and I will be trying those soft cups this cycle....I am just going to put it in after we dtd and maybe put a lil preseed in it for good measure...that is my action plan for this month! I hope it works....I was reading on the internet that this way is called the poor womans IUI.....I found that amusing so I figure why not give it a shot!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - oh hunny, I am sending you hugs all day long! I wish I was there to wrap my arms around you right now!


----------



## nevertogether

i love soft cups, they are great! :)


----------



## dandybrush

kel thinking about your lil angel in heaven watching over you :hugs: 

and yes i hate that word :trouble:

ttc - thats not a bad idea, i dont think im about to ov anytime soon :shrug: i really think my body nearly did when i had those massive cramps a week ago, but something stopped it from happening :shrug: my nipples are slightly sore, maybe from when it tried to be released :shrug: cause my OPKs were alot darker than they are now :dohh: i almost had 2 solid lines with the EWCM, so i really dont know if/when my body will try again :dohh: but ill mention it to him thanx ttc


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Yazzy - I don't know how you can hold out not testing yet!! I've started testing from about 11dpo. Fingers and everything else crossed for you! :thumbup:

TTC - thanks for the tips about the softcups. I did buy some last cycle and tried putting them in after DTD, I found them a bit uncomfortable at first but did get used to them. I'd forgotten about them this time round, but that sounds like a good idea for those days when it's a struggle!! I like the idea of it being the poor woman's IUI!! :haha:

Kel - I think you're very brave and strong, and that's a lovely idea to light a candle for your angel. My due date was 2nd Feb so I'm only a couple of months away now. I'm still hoping for another BFP before then but I know it's quite likely it won't happen so I need to prepare myself for that. Sending you some big hugs :hugs:

Dandy - that sounds so hard in terms of your and your OH's schedules. I'd be tempted to take some days off sick, or "work from home" if that's a possibility! Personally I think this whole TTC thing would be a lot easier if we could have a couple of days off each month to really focus on it. This baby-making lark really is hard work!!! :dohh:

We've got our appointment letter for the first appointment at the fertility clinic, I can't remember if I said. We'll be going early Jan, we're still trying to find the best date between my OH and myself but hopefully I'll have a confirmed date tomorrow. I'm really happy about this, it really feels like we're doing something postive.

I had another acupuncture session tonight and am feeling a bit too relaxed now. Still no positive OPK and I would have expected it today really. I'm hoping it might be a couple of days late and then my most fertile days would be over the weekend. I'd really like that!!

I agree with Kel, we definitely need some more BFPs on this thread!! Let's hurry up and get some!! xx


----------



## yazzy

Leeze...I think because its been a long time that we've been ttc i'm too scared to see another bfn! Excellent news about getting your fertility appointment...really feels like you are moving forward when that happens doesn't it.

AFM - I resisted...have just finished dog training and didn't get a test on the way home...this means I cannot test until 16dpo which is the latest that AF should be here. Still no sign of any spotting and no cramps now.

Goodnight all!


----------



## dandybrush

yes leeze it is hard :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

have ya'll seen the show giuliana & bill? it's so cute!


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - Oh I hope you ov soon!

Leeze - good luck with the FS......I hope it gets you to that BFP

Never - I watch that show.....I was heartbroken for her when she miscarried.

yazzy - oh I hope af doesnt show!

Kel - still thinking of you hun!


----------



## TntArs06

Kel- Aww hun im thinking of your little angel today! :hugs: sweets

Dandy- TTC's idea is AWESOME and would work out well for your situation. Honestly the soft cups are one of the reasons we got a bfp. Donor did his dead in the cup, I put pre-seed in me about 15 min before hand, put the cup in, then an orgasm is best after cup is in so the cervix can suck up the sperm. I slept with my cup in and in the AM took it out. It should NOT hurt at all if you have it in properly. So that helped me. could work for you.

Leeze- So pleased to hear you got a FS appointment that soon. Thats awesome news. Hopefully you can catch it soon.

Yazzy- Ohhh I sure hope its a BFP for ya! Do you usually have a long LP phase? Dont most women get AF at 14DPO? I tested at 9DPO and got +. But im nuts for testing that early in the first place. LOL

TTC- I think your game plan sounds good. 

AFM- just relaxing for the evening. Long day at the salon. One of the girls I work with was really moody today and went on me and how I haven't been working that much... UGHHH she had the nerve to say if I hadn't had so much time off then I'd help out more...I lost it.... I normally hold off at work cause of clients but I went off.... I told her " I would rather have been working then to lose a baby....sorry for the inconvience." And then I shut up. She didn't say nothen afterwards. Ughh I love her to death but when she is PMSing she is a witch!! But it felt good to stand up for myself and say that without crying. I know I sounded rude...but really I would have rather been working then not bc of this! LOL She is either PMSing or preg....who knows but I think she felt bad afterwards I think. So just chillen and tomorrow is date night with some Christmas shopping! YAY!! =D been a long time for date night let alone shopping as well.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys ill talk to my OH, we'll prob try again next cycle, I've given up expecting anything from him this cycle :dohh:

well my nips are still a little sore, Im wondering if my body is gonna go through the motions and bring on AF even though i didnt ov :shrug: cause my nips only hurt a day or 2 before Ov and then about 4 days after :shrug: normally :dohh:


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - ok so youll test fri? I really hope its a bfp - we need it for morale :) :thumbup:

never - I hope they dont cancel his training when youll see him! :hugs: how long til you can be at the same base as him? 

Ttc - soft cups sound like a good idea :thumbup: I remember researching them but never got them lol. Sorry af got you tho :( stoopid witch wont leave you lot alone!! 

Tnt - Sorry that women was such a b*tch, but im glad you stuck up for yourself :hugs: some ppl can be soo insensitive!
xx


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - if af comes at least Youve got next cycle :hugs: even tho I hope its O! When can you go back on clomid? Has Oh had his SA? 

Lezze - Hows the accupuncture going? 

wow girls I just watched the news, and some ppl in scotland where trapped on a motorway for 2 DAYS Because the snow was soo bad & it couldnT be cleared :o poor souls!! 
xx


----------



## dandybrush

no OH has not had his SA :dohh: 

I might ask him if he can drop it off on his way to work tomorrow, so i can make the gyn appy, thats all im waiting for


----------



## yazzy

TNT - I think anything between 12 and 16 days is a normal length for your LP. I always seem to count 16 days from when I 'think' I O to when AF arrives. You never know I could be a few days out on when I think I O. This time I had some sharp, crampy pains in my right ovary on a Wednesday night 2 weeks ago along with watery, ewcm and sore bb's - I could tell where the pain was after having my HSG and feeling those cramps so I am hoping that was definitely O. We bd'd on the Tuesday night (so 24 hrs before) and also the Monday night but not after so not sure if we did enough.

Char - if nothing happens today I will go out and buy a test and do it in the morning as AF should be due then....so will let you know!


----------



## dandybrush

fxed yazzy


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies-- 

just a quick hello as I am at work today :hi:

thanks for all the thoughts yesterday- I had a few moments where I had a good cry but then I thought to myself everything happens for a reason and then I was ok

Yazzy very FX'd for you

Dandy can't wait to see your temps today... :thumbup:

TnT- have fun with date night :winkwink:

k will check back later


----------



## WhisperOfHope

.


----------



## nevertogether

DH's trip has been canceled, until maybe sunday. not getting my hopes up though. not to mention they are redeploying part of his unit to somewhere else and we find out who, when, and where today. so i might not even see him until april. so much for my hopes at a :bfp: i'm over this girls... i really am. :cry:

dandy - so glad to hear about the EWCM hun, jump him!


----------



## yazzy

Never - i'm sorry to hear your news about your OH. What a frustrating career to be in at times like this. I really am hoping you get to see him soon. On a more positive note did you get any appointments booked for a FS?

Lindsey - at work so can't look at your blog but even if your cm is just watery then go jump on your man!! Everyone is different with regards to cm. Do you get any other symptoms of ovulation?

Dandy - do they do SA appointments different over there? My OH had to do one and got given a 15 min time slot...sample had to be under 1 hour old when dropping off and kept warm! Very strict over here with them lol.

Well girls no AF today so far...had lots of backache and cramps earlier and really thought she was on her way but nothing and still hardly any cm. BB's are still really sore.
I have put my prescription in the chemist for my clomid just incase she shows tomorrow but am going to go out and get a test tonight for the morning. Arrghh nervous!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelster823

> i'm over this girls... i really am

Never :hugs: I cannot hug you hard enough... :cry: :cry:

Yazzy-- still routing you on........ I think you will come in here with awesome news

and EHEM

*I just threw up in my mouth a lil.......................*


----------



## SBB

I'm all for a bit of tmi but I'm not looking at pics of someones CM, especially when there is not even a hello to anyone else or even any reference to anyone else on this thread. Sorry but I've just put up some ikea curtains so I'm thoroughly pissed off and I'm not in the mood to beat around the bush! This thread is a support network for each other, not just to come and talk about ourselves and not even acknowledge others.
If I'm being totally out of order just say, and I'll remove this post, perhaps my judgement isn't it's best... 

Anyway. Never I'm so sorry :hugs: I truly hope you get to see him, April is a long time away :cry: huge :hugs: 

Yazzy it sounds exciting! Everything crossed for you!! I hope that meanie witch doesn't show! 

Kell we have PM'd/emailed I hope you're ok today :hugs: 

AFM all good, Jesus still in. Very long day I'm knackered!! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> If I'm being totally out of order just say

:nope: :nope: :nope: :winkwink:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> I'm all for a bit of tmi but I'm not looking at pics of someones CM, especially when there is not even a hello to anyone else or even any reference to anyone else on this thread. Sorry but I've just put up some ikea curtains so I'm thoroughly pissed off and I'm not in the mood to beat around the bush! This thread is a support network for each other, not just to come and talk about ourselves and not even acknowledge others.
> If I'm being totally out of order just say, and I'll remove this post, perhaps my judgement isn't it's best...
> 
> Anyway. Never I'm so sorry :hugs: I truly hope you get to see him, April is a long time away :cry: huge :hugs:
> 
> Yazzy it sounds exciting! Everything crossed for you!! I hope that meanie witch doesn't show!
> 
> Kell we have PM'd/emailed I hope you're ok today :hugs:
> 
> AFM all good, Jesus still in. Very long day I'm knackered!!
> 
> X x x




kelster823 said:


> If I'm being totally out of order just say
> 
> :nope: :nope: :nope: :winkwink:Click to expand...

you know what stuff your group there been many a time ive posted on here with actual peoples name asking how ppl are and been ignored so dont be giving me that i know im not welcome here have never felt welcome especialy with a few certain people , sorry for making you feel sick


----------



## SBB

I have had many a conversation with you Lindsey, about TTC and about your move to Germany etc when I offered you LOADS of advice. I'm not a bitch but I've been on this thread since it started, we actually care about each other, genuinely, and I don't get the vibe from you that you care about anyone else on this thread at all. 
I'm sorry if you think that's nasty but that's the way I feel. I won't say anything more on the subject. 

x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> I have had many a conversation with you Lindsey, about TTC and about your move to Germany etc when I offered you LOADS of advice. I'm not a bitch but I've been on this thread since it started, we actually care about each other, genuinely, and I don't get the vibe from you that you care about anyone else on this thread at all.
> I'm sorry if you think that's nasty but that's the way I feel. I won't say anything more on the subject.
> 
> x x x

there is people i care for on this thread i am not the best with words so most of the tiome keep my mouth shut do u think id even bother coming on to say hello and ask how ppl are if i dodnt care


----------



## SBB

Double post


----------



## SBB

It's just that someone could post about something sad, eg Never not getting to see her DH, and you come on and just talk about your CM without even acknowledging anyone else is going through anything?! It's kind of like you don't even read other posts, unless they're someone responding to you. 

My intention wasn't to upset you, I just want to say how I feel. There's no point in arguing about it, it's highly unlikely we're going to agree. 

Again, sorry if I've upset you. 

x x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

SBB said:


> It's just that someone could post about something sad, eg Never not getting to see her DH, and you come on and just talk about your CM without even acknowledging anyone else is going through anything?! It's kind of like you don't even read other posts, unless they're someone responding to you.
> 
> My intention wasn't to upset you, I just want to say how I feel. There's no point in arguing about it, it's highly unlikely we're going to agree.
> 
> Again, sorry if I've upset you.
> 
> x x x

i often post first then read after but as i said alot of the time i dont know what to say so i dont say anything as have a habit of saying the wrong thing and upseting ppl not intentionaly so im sorry and wish you all the best of luck with babies and ttc and hope those still waiting get there sticky beans soonx


----------



## kelster823

I have so much to say but just won't do ,..., so not worth it and it has now been forgotten and I have moved on.. 

Suz- sorry you are so knackered but you just WAIT --- :rofl: the long nites are to come soon.....


----------



## SBB

Can you understand how not saying anything could come across? If people don't know why you don't say anything its natural to make assumptions...

Let's just leave it now anyway. I genuinely wish you luck for the move and for ttc... 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

TnT - I think what you said was called for.....some people can be so insincere....

SBB - I dont think you could have said it any better than that! I wouldnt worry about hurting anyones feelings....you have been more than diplomatic if you ask me!

Never- so sorry hun! That really stinks! Huge Hug sent over the pond to you!

afm - nothing going on here....just waiting for some good news from Yazzy!!!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

never, i think that was lindsey with the EWCM :shrug: :thumbup:
- :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
im so sorry never, i know none of us know exactly what you are going through, but have my shoulder to lean on :hugs: and my ear to hear your upsets. my fxed that sundays plans dont change and you get your chance to see him :kiss: 

well FF says i Oved the day my nips started to hurt :shrug: i had no cramps or anything :shrug: so who knows if its true :shrug: but we only bd that am :dohh: thats when i bloody gave up :dohh: totally out this cycle, OH better do his job better next cycle


----------



## Leeze

xcharx said:


> Dandy - if af comes at least Youve got next cycle :hugs: even tho I hope its O! When can you go back on clomid? Has Oh had his SA?
> 
> Lezze - Hows the accupuncture going?
> 
> wow girls I just watched the news, and some ppl in scotland where trapped on a motorway for 2 DAYS Because the snow was soo bad & it couldnT be cleared :o poor souls!!
> xx

I'm not sure about the acupuncture - I'm quite enjoying it but it seems a lot of money for a really short time. The sessions last 40 mins but the actual acupuncture is only for 20 mins of that time. I did find it quite relaxing last night though, and I've signed up for 5 sessions so I've got 3 more. As long as it helps get my BFP, that's the main thing!! I hardly had any period pain this month and normally it's pretty bad for at least 24 hours and the acupuncturist thought that the acupuncture contributed to that. It was also my first month taking EPO and flaxseed oil too though!

I've got friends in Scotland, a couple of them couldn't get to work this week. That's the kind of stranded I'd like, stranded at home in a nice warm house!! :haha::haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

leeze how much epo are you taking? Have you found that is has helped? I am taking it now but it has been 2 months and I dont see an increase of ewcm at all.


----------



## kelster823

Dandy- but ya also did the deed 3 days prior too right? doesn't FF give you your odds at the bottom of your page? I just had a nigglie feeling you were gonna confirm O today- err umm tomorrow for me :rofl: it only takes ONE sperm to get up in der....

STOP being so negative Doooooo... you can be negative when you flucking body doesn't O like mine.. I am sooooooo out of time......... 

Leeze- that is awesome to hear about your NON crampies this time around- like I told SBB- I just can't do needles... I just can't ... :lol:


----------



## dandybrush

kel i only have the basic membership, so i dont get the stats, i bd the pm of the massive temp drop and then 3 days later on the am of supposed OV :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

sorry kel :hugs: you have every right to be annoyed with my negativity, i just refuse to get my hopes up so they have less to crash :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

LOL I am soooooooo not annoyed........ please........ believe you me I get it...

I didn't post this yesterday but I had the most CRUEL CRUEL EVAP line yesterday.(I had a smiget of hope).. and it was very see-able and no squinting needed--- even Jeff saw it.. but it WAS just an evap....


----------



## kelster823

oh yeah and I hope this works

Intercourse Timing:
(See the Intercourse Timing Analyzer) Cycle Day 
O-3 O-2 O-1 O O+1 Score 

it would give you a GOOD stat...


----------



## Leeze

ttcbaby117 said:


> leeze how much epo are you taking? Have you found that is has helped? I am taking it now but it has been 2 months and I dont see an increase of ewcm at all.

last month was the first time I took EPO and I took 2 x 500mg per day until O - and I got 2 days of EWCM - this is the best it has ever been. this month I switched to Starflower oil as the nutritionist I went to see said it was better than EPO but I haven't had any EWCM yet. Last month it was the day I got the positive OPK and the day before that I got it. Was really obvious too, when I wiped, like someone had put a teaspoon of stretchy stuff on the toilet paper when I wasn't looking!! 

Last month I also drank a glass of grapefruit juice every morning for the first 2 weeks too, and took guaifenisen cough medicine for 4 days from CD10. I'm still hoping for some EWCM this month but not had any yet. Mind you, I've heard of women get their BFP without having any noticeable EWCM so keep your hopes up!!

I've just caught up on the last couple of pages of posts, too

Yazzy, you're so restrained!! I couldn't wait that long myself. Hoping you get that lovely BFP tomorrow. 

TNT - how insensitive that person at your work was! good for you that you said what you did

Kel - I don't get your Intercourse timing thingy?!!

BTW, I know I've only been on this thread for a short time, but I've found everyone to be really friendly, supportive and genuine - so I want to say a big thank you for that. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

ok well i got everything crossed, and im gonna discuss with OH our plan for next cycle anyway :thumbup:

kel - from memory you have said you dont wanna go down the IVF route? is there a reason? have you looked into it?


----------



## dandybrush

kelster823 said:


> I just had a nigglie feeling you were gonna confirm O today- err umm tomorrow for me :rofl:

:rofl: 

kel sorry about your evap :hugs: :flower:

i just looked at my chart, the day of supposed Ov is the day i was mega moody, i had a cry then a massive argument with OH :haha: never had my mood swing so suddenly :blush:


----------



## dandybrush

ok girls, if i change the neg OPKs i had in with the ewcm to Positives then my Ov day changes :shrug: 

remember how i had really dark OPKs but i thought they were a bit lighter than the control line and made them neg? what do you girls think? should i change it back? to negsatives? or delete them altogether


----------



## kelster823

> Kel - I don't get your Intercourse timing thingy

LOL that is from FF.......... they have a little box at the bottom if you are a VIP member and it lets you know what your chances are of becoming PG if you bedded at the right time...

0-3 ..........0-2 ...............0-1 ......0 ............0+1 ...............0+2 ...........0+3
3 days b4 ... 2day b4 ... 1 day b4 .. O day ... 1 day after ... 2 days after ... 3 days after

so it actually will have a lil dot underneathe and show you.. it is KEWL

umm Dandy- I would do IUI first but Jeff and I have discussed numerous times and we just don't want to go that route especially now at my age..


----------



## dandybrush

ok kel :hugs: its a very personal decision :thumbup: well im stalking your chart, so fxed for you, did you take soy this cycle?


----------



## dandybrush

ok i deleted one of the possible pos OPK's and it moved my OV day forward 1 day with solid CH's :shrug: thats the day before i went pshcyo moody and the day before my nips hurt, and 2 days after our last bd and one day before the am bd i also had to pee lots that day :shrug: but had no cramps or anything

should i leave it there? or delete the positive OPK's and let it go bak to the day it said i Oved on :shrug: its crazy how easily changing data can change dates around :wacko:


----------



## kelster823

yep and it didn't work TRUST me it didn't work----- I know I haven't O- i really thought I did but with my temps not going up- another wasted month---- oh well....


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs:


----------



## kelster823

well llisten to this crud----- apparently rumor has it my boss is PG.... GREAT FANTASTIC SUPER............ 

the ding dong doubled her dose of the pill each day before she went to Vegas a few weeks back thinking it would keep the :witch: away so her and the BF can have fun..well DUH that will screw everything up...(I think right? )

I am not sure she is but that is what someone told me today- funny thing though-she came over on Sunday for a football game and didn't drink anything- she gave me the ole- I have a bladder infection and is on medication... kinda tying all together now

FLUCKING CRUD MUFFINS--- here I am doing so much just to GET pg

ahhhhhhhhhh poot the boot is all I gots to say


----------



## dandybrush

kel i dont blame you for feeling this way, i was talking to a lady the other day, she was due to pop this weekend i think, and it was all an accident :dohh: i wish i could have had an accident :cry:

kel i wish you could have an accident too :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh ladies....what I would do for that kind of "accident".....we all need to just fall on some sperm and get pg on accident!!!!

Kel - I think I might be doing IUI soon also if nothing happens...I dont want to wait to long! Sorry for the evap line....that just sucks!!!!!

dandy - I think the chart is pretty accurate now...cd19 was it for you! Also, like i said before I notoriously have horrible mood swings right around Ov...for the first few months we were ttc brad and I had huge fights and missed our window....then I put 2 and 2 together and figured out it was a symptom.....so I always warn brad to be extra sensitive with me around that time so we dont fight and can get some good bding in!


----------



## kelster823

yeah wouldn't that be special ladies :rofl:



> I think I might be doing IUI soon also if nothing happens

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

i've never had mood swings around Ov before :shrug: maybe its the soy :shrug: 

yes lets all fall on that sperm :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

I'd LOVE to fall on it but I have to let go of an eggie FIRST


----------



## dandybrush

...how do we get you to release an eggie kel? how much soy did you take, the max is 200mg, maybe you should be on that :shrug: have u done the clomid? is there anything else the gyn can prescribe

what about that op that i cant remember what its called :dohh: but my gyn said after the clomid she will recommend some Op, that maybe is supposed to help with ovulation :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

lets see Dandy what HAVEN'T I tried or been on

Maca- Vitex- Femaprin

50mg of clomid- NADDA no O- 120mg of soy- NADDA no O- 160mg of soy- still nadda no O

sooooooooo basically nothing has helped me.... :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

well i think you should try the max of 200mg of soy and/or a higher dose of clomid :thumbup: im sure something will work

has the dr said if you have eggies or not? my gyn told me i have lots of eggs


----------



## kelster823

my GYN said he would only do a max of 50mg- and if it didn't help I am to go straight to a fertility specialists due to my age (gotta remember my age is a HUGE FACTOR babe- I ain't no spring chick like most of you guys)- that was back in early September


----------



## dandybrush

yeah, but u dont wanna go to a fertility specialist? so try the 200mg of soy then :shrug: next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

being no spring chick :haha: doesnt mean you cant have what your heart desires :kiss: a bub to call your own :cloud9:


----------



## kelster823

sorry I had to go eat dinner I was starving

after I get AF this time around I am going SOLO--- nothing nothing at all...


----------



## dandybrush

ok kel, well maybe this one will be your accident :shrug: :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

i love you girls so much :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

never love you too :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

ok im gonna test sat 18th dec, if af hasnt already showed up, should i stop temping do you think so i can not stress for the whole other week about what my temps are doing?


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> i love you girls so much :hugs:

aww baby doll.. we love you toooooooooooooooo :hugs:

Dandy- HA right- ok I am off to beddie bye now

talk in the AM


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Everyone!!! I hope you've all been well! Have I missed anything good? I think I went back the last 10 pages and read but you miss so friggin' much!

Kel :hugs: just so that you know...your :angel: still had his/her bday cake up there..:thumbup: I had been thinking along those lines....we would have had a first birthday coming up on jan.13th..*sigh*

Never- glad you had a great time with your love....your photos are super sweet! Maybe it may just be your luck that divine intervention will strike and you won't have to wait until april to see your darling. 

How are all my preggie-pants gals doing?? SBB- 37 weeks? GEEZ-US! I feel like you just announced your bfp! Time sure does fly by!! So, are you still thinking he will be here before christmas?? Sooo excited for you! That is the most perfect christmas present!

TnT- How are you holding up sweets? and how are you enjoying the MARRIED life?? I still get that "googly" feeling when I address nate as my HUSBAND. as if im saying it for the first time...when will you get to insem. again?

OH Gosh...

TTC, Dandy, AJ, Leez, Spark, Linny...and to everyone else I forgot...:blush:
Hope all you ladies are doing fab!

afm- nothing exciting. we finally put up our tree..lol. and nate started feeling all bah-humbug because he didn't want to decorate and as soon as all the neighbors houses were lit- he was up in the attic getting the decor out because he said he was feeling left out. anyway- so i've been doing opks and temping but not going crazy about staying on a :sex: schedule. Huge fight last week where we didn't speak for a WHOLE week and just had some make up :sex: yesterday. just so convenient and by coincidence that i got my +opk today. maybe we'll get lucky:thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

night kel :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Ok girls I think ive caught up!!. Here goes... 

never - cant believe the army :( I really hope he doesnt get moved so you can still see him before april :hugs: huge :hugs: im thinking if you O friday & get to bed itll be a sign :) so my Fx for you love!! 

Sbb - how you doing babe :hugs: Hows the house coming along? Anymore trouble from baby jesus :haha:

kel - your bloody ovaries!! Have you O this cycle?? :hugs: wish I could make you better :( 

dandy - have you Od then? Im confused :haha:


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU? Sitting in suspense ere :( 

delila - luvly pic hun :thumbup: cant believe you didnt talk for a hole week :haha: glad you O & bd ;) 

right I know ive missed ppl & im really Sorry :hugs: :kiss:

AFM - im soo excited, ive got saturday & sunday off :) Argh this is gna be pure heaven :) xx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: char yep looks like i have Oved :dohh: didnt get much bd in though


----------



## yazzy

I'm here and guess what.........................................................

I got a BFP this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It was really dark and came up within seconds - today is 16 dpo.....my OH thought I was coming downstairs to tell him I had broke something (i'm clumsy) and my hand was shaking when I showed him the test.

Ok now I don't know what to do but soooo happy....14 months after stopping the pill and just before I started clomid...I couldn't have done it without you ladies to talk to :)

Now i'm going back to read all the pages I have missed - wow!


----------



## xcharx

Omfg Yazzy im soo happy for you! Argh majorly excited here! Im soo proud of you chick :hugs: whoop whoop!! Xxx


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - wha days did you bd around O xx


----------



## nevertogether

YAY YAZZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## SBB

OMG congratulations yazzy!!! :wohoo: you must be sooo excited! 

Yay!!! About time there was another bfp on here :D 

Hey to everyone else, my Internet is so shite, I wrote a big reply and it lost it all :cry: so I'm not gonna do it again cos I've got loads to do! Just tidying/sorting the house (I'll post some pics when I'm done) then off to the midwife to see what the baby Jesus is up to! Hopefully not coming out just yet! After next weekend I think I might be ready enough :D 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Thank you soooo much Char, Never and SBB - feels really good to have some support...I love you girls and that goes for everyone else on here!

Ok I have just read through loads of pages...let me see what I remember....

Kel - so do you think you haven't O'd yet? Also just being nosy so tell me to butt out if so but why won't they give you a higher dose of clomid? When I went to the specialist they said they give 3 months of 50mg and if you don't O they up it to 100mg. I really wish they would do that for you. Have you had all the usual tests from the FS?

Dandy - so how many dpo are you? Its really good that your cycles are getting shorter. 

SBB - you're getting soooo close to baby time...really excited for you!

Delilah - lovely to hear from you...we haven't put our tree up yet...hopefully soon tho.

TTC - i'm sure its your turn for a BFP soon...fingers crossed for this month.

TNT - how are you hun? I hope you are feeling better now and a bit more settled on the meds they have given you.

If I have missed anyone I am really sorry but sending a huge hello to you all!

AFM - I just thought this morning I had been moaning over the last week that one of my dogs has been so clingy to me...he has not been happy with even my OH sitting next to me on the sofa....maybe he could sense things...the girls have been no different but my clever male Rottie Odin has a sixth sense!


----------



## xcharx

Never - how you feeling hun? :hugs:

Sbb - :haha: hope baby jesus is behaving in their! 

Yazzy - deffo believe dogs can sense pregnancy. Did you cry? My hand was shaking when I showed ian aswell :) 

Xxx


----------



## yazzy

Char - I think I was too shocked to cry! I really didn't know what to do lol. It has been funny because Odin (my Rottie) would just come up to me and plant his head on my lap and not move or sit glued next to me...feel mean now because I kept pushing him away because I thought he was being silly! He really is a mummy's boy tho...that dog only ever wants me bless him.

The first month that we didn't really 'try' as I just thought I would be able to start the clomid....typical lol.


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - soo happy for you! Was you taking maca or anything this cycle? Hopefully Youve started a wave of bfp :) :) xx


----------



## yazzy

Thank you Char :)

I hadn't taken Maca this cycle. I started taking Maca when I joined this thread way back earlier this year and my cycles started to shorten - from 3 months to half of that. I did use up the last of my maca a month or so ago but I do wonder whether it did the trick months back by getting my hormones balanced...after stopping bcp it took 6 months to have my first AF!


----------



## Delilahsown

:dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: CONGRATS YAZZY!!!!!!Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## kelster823

I KNEW IT I KNEW IT... congrats Yazzy......... whaoooooooooooo
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:



> so do you think you haven't O'd yet? Also just being nosy so tell me to butt out if so but why won't they give you a higher dose of clomid

oh I KNOW I haven't just look at my chart... because of my age- he doesn't want to screw around- there is only so much a GYN can do to help you get PG- that is if you don't O- like me

well on that good ladies- :hi: how is everyone? I have 1/2 a day today so I log off at 10:30 and I am off Monday as well... hmmm what to do what to do

et me think on that and get back to ya in a bit :rofl: I gotta get some work done


----------



## yazzy

Thank you Delilah and Kel, it means a lot to me :)

Kel - you need to get Welshie to shout at those ovaries of yours...kick them into action. I really hope you O asap i've giving them a shout from here!


----------



## kelster823

LOL yeah it would be nice but I think my time is up..... just ain't getting any easier each month that goes by and Jeff just said this am, that if we are meant to be -we will....


----------



## nevertogether

DH is coming today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: he got all his ducks in a row before 1000 this morning so that he could fly out this morning. i'm so happy girls!! 

delilah you were right.. a miracle is what i needed and i got it!!! 

thank you char for the encouragement it paid off :) 

yazzy, still so happy for you!!!

kel i hope your body sorts itself out!! i'm VERY mad at it. doesn't your body know we need a bfp together???? geez!!

dandy oopsie could have swore it was you that had the EWCM.. yay for crosshairs!!


----------



## yazzy

Yay Never soooo happy for you that he's gonna be there to see you!


----------



## SBB

Never that's fantastic news!! :wohoo: 

Kell I wish I could kick your ovaries into action :growlmad:
Nice long weekend for you :D 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

like i always say, thank you for all the support girls. i really don't think i would make it through much of anything without this thread! :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

AWESOME NEVER- there it is your miracle..... aww so happy for u!!!! 

Suz- yep LONG weekend can't wait.. YIPPIE!!!!!


----------



## TntArs06

OMG WAAAAAAAHHHHHOOOOOOOO YAZZY!!!!! Congratulations Girl!!!  :yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin: Your story of coming downstairs just gave me goosebumps! EEECCKKK im just so excited for you! 

Our thread DEF needed a BFP on here!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:

Never- As I was reading through the pages I was getting mad at the military YET AGAIN.... They really mess with your lives... Amy and I both know the feeling. BUUUTT I am so glad that I saw the last page before posting.... YAYAYAYAYAYA to OH coming now! Gosh im so happy for you. I read your FB status yesterday and was just gutted. Im so glad hes coming girl:kiss: Any news on the deployment yet? 

Kel- Those ovaries need to spit out that eggie dag namit :gun: We are all so frustrated with your body and I can only imagine how your feeling. I understand and respect your choices to not get any further help.... I totally do BC with age there is more risks...but what if (what if) you did ONE IUI where they monitor ovaries and do a trigger shot and you can still BD at home instead of dr doing it? ALOT ALOT cheaper than IVF. I just think that 50mg of clomid ISN'T ENOUGH! I have one cycle of 100 and then 150. But again I understand the age and not wanting further assistance. I just really think WE ALL want this for you as much as you do! :hugs::kiss:

Dandy- Im glad you finally got OV confirmed. Man that was becoming nerve racking. :haha::dohh: So now you know that the major mood swing is a warning to OH to just jump you! TEEHEE :happydance::happydance::blush: Sometimes make-up sex is the way to go! :blush::haha:

Leeze- Oooohhhh I wanna do acupuncture!!! Sounds so nice. I want a massage too!! So I couldn't figure out if you have OVed or not? Your ticker says 1DPO but if I've read correctly you werent sure you O yet?

Delia- I LOVE LOVE your pic. I can't believe you and OH didn't talk for a week! That is a HUGE fight! I am like a chatter box and would go nutso not talking! :wacko: Been doing good though. Just "trying" to eat my best for my insulin so we can start IUI next cycle. We couldn't IUI this cycle bc my insulin was a 54 and they want them below 10 at most 17 or below. So we will see I guess. If it doesn't happen first shot then we wont have a shot until he gets back from Afganistan....which is about 12-15 months. Which should give me time to get SUPER healthy I suppose! LOL:haha::coffee:

SBB- Im sorry your super tired. Glad baby jesus is still in there though. How did your midwife appt end up going? Is he staying until at least when your ready? Hows the unpacking going? To me thats the worse part of moving...I like setting up furniture but I cant STAND unpacking the junk type boxes. Get some rest hun and take a nice warm bubble bath with a bath ball and candle lights! :cloud9::cloud9: Gosh I want that bath now! :haha:

AFM- Kinda tired....Amy had nightmares all night! This is kinda very personal....but she is no longer in the Army bc she got raped and sodomized by a fellow service man. It happened a few months before we got together and she got kicked out for "mental issues" while he got away with it! :growlmad::growlmad: Jan 17th has been 5 years but she never got help from it.. well help that helped! Military psych drs aren't always that great! So I didn't sleep all night..maybe 3 hrs total. Just worry about her! Didn't mean to be a downer or anything but I dont talk about it alot with our friends...so kinda venting...:haha::haha:

ANYWAYS- Super LOOONG post (sorry guys) but if ive missed anyone... I hope you have a lovely day! :flower::flower: PS where is Wispyshadow and Welsh and AJ??? Hope they are ok :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - yes, news on the deployment but we aren't allowed to talk about it. i'm sure you understand! :hugs: that is horrible to hear about amy, omg, poor thing. you two are both in my prayers!


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> tnt - yes, news on the deployment but we aren't allowed to talk about it. i'm sure you understand! :hugs: that is horrible to hear about amy, omg, poor thing. you two are both in my prayers!

Yes, YES I understand! I surely hope your OH isn't going!! You two deserve to be together. I just wish this war was over with. When I joined it was before 911 happened and now this war is still going on! Ughh makes me mad...but I really dont have control of that unfortunately. Kinda wish I did! and then kinda dont....:haha::haha: But still glad OH is coming now though! More Bding and cuddle time! YAYYA:happydance::happydance:


----------



## kelster823

OMG TnT how horrid............ poor Amy---- :hugs:



> just really think WE ALL want this for you as much as you do!

thanks sweetie seriously thanks I know you all do as much as I want it for all you guys toooo........... :hugs:

however I know I have said it time and TIME AGAIN- that this is for the birds and I am done- I get that lil glimmer of hope that maybe just maybe I will O on my own- I know I can- did twice that I definitely know of within the last year and a half- I just don't understand- I was getting my period every 40 days or so before my 1st pregnancy now I can't ...................

blah maybe if I just STOP taking everything that I am things will settle down :shrug: :shrug: :shrug: :shrug: 

we'll see what the new year brings for Jeff and I


----------



## TntArs06

I think a nice fresh start is something that will help. Before your 1st preg were you taking all this stuff or was it all naturale when you had 40 day cycles? Maybe the meds have toyed with your body. I know when you do get older you dont O as much as many other women and that decreases with age... but maybe these meds are messing with what is natures course?? IDK though...just a slight thought. I sure hope the new year brings you a bfp though! I really do.


----------



## TntArs06

Alright off to get ready for work! Have a good day girlies!!! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm with tnt on this one. maybe you should just stop everything and see if your body clears itself out on its own. i was taking a lot of supplements and my periods were only like two days long and mostly just old blood. this cycle i stopped all supplements and i even stopped temping and i had a super long AF. i feel like maybe it was just the clearing out i needed. :shrug: maybe then you can get a fresh new start on this journey. i love your attitude kel, wish i could have it most of the time. i know you have this in you and i'm hoping we can share our journey together! :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Thank you so much TNT!

I am so sorry to hear what happened to Amy, how awful...there are some horrible people in this world. I hope she is ok and one day is able to put closure to her nightmares.

Kel - agreed with everyone else, maybe stop taking any supplements, no temping or charting just follow your own body signs. That may be what you need...i'm hoping so!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone! Really quick one as I'm at work and shouldn't really be on here but I just had a feeling there might be some news I didn't want to miss out on ... and there was!!! YAZZY - HOW EXCITING FOR YOU (and for us too, definitely good morale for the thread!) - that's wonderful news and I'm doing a big happy dance for you :happydance::happydance:. You must be so thrilled. I'm still amazed at your patience for not testing earlier.

TNT - sorry to hear about Amy's experience of being abused - that must have been really awful for her. I particularly hate the bit where she has to deal with all of the fallout and he doesn't. That sucks

Kel - have you thought about going to see a nutritionist, I went recently and found it to be so helpful. They might be able to suggest things that could improve different hormone levels etc naturally. Also, if you could manage acupuncture that would really help (it hardly hurts, it's not like getting an injection or tattoo or anything, more just like a little nip)

Never - sounds really tough for you being apart from your OH, I can't imagine what that's like, especially if you don't always know when and where. Must be really frustrating.

I haven't O'd yet so I'm not sure what's going on. Got a high reading on my CBFM (not peak though) and total negative on the OPK (not even a faint little line). I will need to amend my ticker once I'm a bit clearer. I'm hoping I will get a positive tomorrow and then we can spend the weekend BD-ing. We managed a quickie last night just in case, so we've BD-d 3 times this week already! If we can manage tomorrow morning and Sunday night then I will feel like we've really given it our best shot

Hi to everyone else, hope you're having a good day. I'm going out with my work colleagues tonight for our Xmas meal. Funny, this time last year we did the same and I spent the whole evening chatting with a colleague about how we were both planning to start TTC in January. She got pregnant the first month and now has a beautiful daughter, and here I am, still trying. Grrr :growlmad:

Oops, I said this would be short and now I'd really better get back to my work, chat soon xx :hugs:


----------



## SBB

TNT that bath you described sounds so amazing! I miss my old deep bath so much! The new one is shite :( and there's 2 blokes in the house doing electrics... So can't really relax now. But I'm gonna do that Sunday after all my friends have been over :D 
I'm so sorry about Amy, how truly awful. Do you think she'd consider getting some help to try and get past it a bit better? Not the sort of thing you'd ever truly get over but maybe could stop her nightmares etc... :hugs: to her... And you x x x 

Leeze I hope you ov soon - sounds like you're doing real well on the :sex: front! Lol I reckon I've had :sex: about 3 or 4 times in the last 8 months :rofl: 

Kell I think maybe I agree with everyone else too. Perhaps stop everything and just see :shrug: maybe temp and keep a casual chart, but no opks or anything! See how that goes for a couple of months? Might make Xmas a bit more enjoyable :D 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

LOL thanks guys....

TnT- nope I didn't take CRAP- nuttin....

Never- thanks hun I hope we can share this journey together :hugs:

Leeze- that sounds like a great idea- I do need to loose a good amount of weight - will place in the back of my mind

sooooooooooooooo boss lady hmm is HOME today working- I emailed her and asked if everythign was ok... I got feeling under the weather... umm hmmmmm and I know it will be very hard for her to tell me-if she is 

ok back to work--- log out in 30 minutes have things I must get done 
be back


----------



## SBB

Kell can you just ask her? 

Sorry I forgot to reply to some questions :haha: 
Midwife was fine, Jesus still the same so just a waiting game... 
And yes TNT I totally agree about the unpacking! It's the worst... I think we're almost unpacked! It's just sorting everything and also trying to decorate. Plus having people in the house (electrics awful so needs total rewire!) but we're getting there... And I'll post some pics once Internet is back :) 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

oh hell no--- if she is... she is VERY EARLY and it is not my business to do so-- get me :winkwink:

when I was PG back in April- someone over heard me speaking and went and BLABBED to others-- I found out I was LIVID- and Carol went and had a team meeting after I had MC and pretty much REAMED that girl... so if she is and she is ready she will let me know 

I don't want her to know that people are talking about her ESPECIALLY if it is not true


----------



## SBB

Yeh that's fair enough... She wouldn't want to think everyone is talking behind her back... 

How will you feel if she is pregnant? 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - if you feel the temping is stressing you then yes stop...but if you feel that you will be more stressed without it then keep going!

Never - Love you too! That is such great news that DH is on his way! WOOHOO!!!!

kel - ok the au naturale seems to be a general concensus...let see what happens!

char - oh enjoy your time off!

delia - sounds good to me! make up sex is a great way to concieve!

Yazzy - Oh that is such great news! We were in need of a BFP on this thread....Huge Congrats hun!

TnT - Oh my goodness that is horrible....oh my heart bleeds for her...please give her a hug for me....I hope she will be ok....

SBB - is it ok to take bathes while pg? I will be in teh mountains during my tww this month and we have a jacuzzi we like to use there....I wasnt sure if it would be ok to use?

Nothing going on here...cd4 and tickin by really slow!

I do have a af question....since my sugery my af has been getting lighter...and beign that I have never had a normal af I dont know how light is too light....well it is cd 4 and I am spotting brown...I had 1 heavy day, 1 medium day, and 1 light day, now today just spotting...is that normal? If it is then that is wonderful because I dont have to wear super plus tampons with a pad for 3 days a month anymore....amazing how the fibroids were causing such horrible side effects which I just thought was normal!


----------



## kelster823

> How will you feel if she is pregnant

VERY HAPPY for her- just like I am for everyone else :)

TTC I wish I could help you but it does sound right.. did you google it?


----------



## SBB

Ttc your period sounds normal... Don't worry :) 

As for baths, yes they're fine, it's the temperature thats an issue - a hot bath that raises your body temperature isn't good for baby as it can get overheated in it's fluid... However in the 2ww I'm not sure it would have an effect - probably not but I couldn't say for sure :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - im disgusted at how amy was treated! Thank god shes got you now :hugs:

kel - you going to do pure natural cycle :hugs: hope it works! Even if you dont get a bfp, I just hope you O :) 

never - yay im glad Dh is going to see you :) BRING ON OVULATION! :haha:

Sbb - glad baby jesus is all Well & behaving :) cant believe how close you are now!! 

:hi: to everyone ive forgotten! Xxx


----------



## xcharx

Wheres welshie, aj, linny, sparkle, celtic been hiding? Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel - thanks that makes me feel better....i dont think I have ever had a normal period, even as a teenager! I mustve always had these nasty things in there!

SBB - thanks...wonderful news then! Well I think I will enjoy the hot tub then!


----------



## xcharx

Ttc - did you have really heavy periods before? :hugs: x


----------



## ttcbaby117

char - yes they were horrible my whole life....I used to have to where a super tampon with a pad to ensure there was no leakage...the super tampon would have to be changed every hour on the hour. I would have to wake in the night and change my pad also.....I also had huge clots...and right before my first surgery back in 2008, I guess the fibroids had grown so it was even worse....I bleed most of my cycle....it was horrible. My dr had me taking 2 birth control pills per day to try and control the bleeding until I was able to have that first surgery....it was something that progressed....the only reason I had this last surgery was because I wasnt getting pregnant....though my periods were heavy they were bareable!

I think that is why I was scared something was wrong because now they are so light.....I guess if I never get pregnant at least the surgery helped me in that respect.


----------



## xcharx

ttc - im glad there better now tho :hugs: yea i can see why you would be scared after getting use to them being extra heavy!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

TTC - the period you described sounds like my regular cycle, I normally get 3 days of bleeding going from heavy to light and then quite often half a day of no bleeding then some brown spotting. Brown blood just means its older blood so it's been sitting round for a few days. Your AF you described from before sounds seriously full-on, you must be relieved its not like that now? 

SBB - you really made me laugh out loud with your comment about BDing 3-4 times in 8 months! Funnily enough, I could imagine I might be the same once pregnant and somehow it's no longer a priority. I'm finding it pretty exhausting at the moment, it's like having a day job and an evening job!!! :haha:

Dandy - the FS I saw said don't bother with temping because it's not that reliable and you can become obsessed with it, if that's any help to you. She said pay more attention to fertile secretions and positive OPKs. Also, did you know that sometimes your LH surge can be less than 24 hours so you don't always get a fully positive OPK, also you can ovulate twice in one month but this normally happens within 24 hours of the first egg being released. Complicated stuff! Funnily enough, for me when I got my BFP before the m/c in June I didn't actually get a positive OPK that month at all but must have O'd in order to get a BFP. So confusing all of it! xx


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- Oh I am so glad your AF is better. That is exactly what my chart looks like this cycle. I have always had heavy bleeding with cramps and clots and changing items every hour! Ughh sucks! I know the feeling girl and glad yours is normal again. I thought the same thing this cycle like "thats it?" :haha: Even my first cycle right after surgery was kinda heavy...but sense this is my first cycle sense MC this one was really light and only 4 days. So this means your girly parts are healed quiet well and will DEF get you on track to BFP. Oh and PS-> Totally jealous of the fact you get some cuzzi time! I LOVE those and miss them! Have fun hun.

SBB- I used to have a big tub like that too and I miss it so much. I upgrade to a duplex with garage and lost the tub and space. LOL Hopefully you will get some good time to relax soon. Maybe OH can soak your feet in a foot tub with some salts in it and give you a mini pedi?? Amy sometimes does that for me! Its always nice..not professional but I tend to like them more when she does them. Maybe I should send OH a letter with some ideas! :haha: But by the time you got a letter baby jesus would be here.

Leeze- I would be exhausted with that BD schedule. And when preg I think I wouldn't want it for a while either like SBB. :haha: But you have a goal you want and its nice that OH is all for the love maken! teehee

Char- Eeeckk your new pic make me do the baby "awww" sound followed by "look at that wittle guy" (in my baby voice). :haha: I love it! So happy for you. Will you find out what team your on at all?

Kel- So what did you decide on to do with your extra day off? Relax and put down a few? 

Dandy- :wave: hows things going? Is it sleepy time there? :haha:

Well im off to eat something...not sure what...maybe cucumbers! WOO :haha: Tomorrow were going with my mom to this bar/restaurant place and they have a 80's rock band inpersonator group thing...im excited for some 80's rock! I love me some good old 80's rock!!! Can't wait for that!


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: Delia!!! I see ya stalking! :haha:

Never- Did OH make it? Go get him girl and JUMP HIM! :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

omg yazzy :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

im um 7 dpo? and char we bd 2 days before and 1 day after it says i Oved :shrug: not too hopful, gotta be damn lucky for one little spermie to reach the eggie


----------



## dandybrush

ttcbaby117 said:


> dandy - if you feel the temping is stressing you then yes stop...but if you feel that you will be more stressed without it then keep going!

:dohh: that doesnt really help, i dont really think im gonna be pg, my temps arent very high at all :dohh: i might stop temping till AF shows


----------



## dandybrush

thanx leeze thats confusing :wacko: gonna stop temping till AF shows prob next friday-sunday :shrug: 

I am loving that my cycles are shorter, least i know the soy works :thumbup: definatly gonna do it again and maybe get a new bfp :thumbup:

tnt -sorry no its sat morning here, i was out watching tv :thumbup: haveing a relaxing day :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

leeze - thanks that makes me feel better...like I said...never had such a light af....WOW, this is how it should be...amazing!

TNT - Oh i hope you are right...I really hope my body is just regulating and I will have my bfp soon! To be honest...I have had some depression thsi cycle...just feeling like I did all of this for nothing...I know it is early still but I cant help it...my dr gave me 4 months and then they want me to look into IUI and IVF..which scares the hell out of me! Have fun, I love impersonators...there is a rod stewart impersonator that comes here once a year and I see him whenever he comes! to say I love rod stewart is an undetstatement....have I told you lately that I love you was me and brads wedding song!

Never- I hope you having some naughty fun right now with the OH! woohoo!!!!

dandy - if that is what you feel then I think you should stop temping...just go with the flow right?


----------



## nevertogether

he is here safe!! we've :sex:'ed 5 times :haha: even if we don't get pregnant, baby making is fun! tried out the soft cups and conceive plus again a few times. sigh, i hope we can catch that eggy. i'm relaxed this cycle not temping, but i hate not knowing either! not sure if i'm going to ovulate or when to test or if we even have a shot. just looking at CM! EWCM yesterday, hmmm...


----------



## Delilahsown

nevertogether said:


> he is here safe!! we've :sex:'ed 5 times :haha: even if we don't get pregnant, baby making is fun! tried out the soft cups and conceive plus again a few times. sigh, i hope we can catch that eggy. i'm relaxed this cycle not temping, but i hate not knowing either! not sure if i'm going to ovulate or when to test or if we even have a shot. just looking at CM! EWCM yesterday, hmmm...

 Never! :haha: see? i told you!!! things always work out girl! and that would be absolutely grand to catch that eggy!

HI EVERYONE!! :hi: I know im checking in late- its been a longggggggg week.

TnT- darling- my heart aches to read that! why are people so evil??? Thinking of you and amy!:hugs:

OMG! I need a bed... :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## dandybrush

oh never wouldnt that just be fab :cloud9:

ttc yep go with the flow :thumbup: im gonna not temp till AF shows :thumbup:


----------



## yazzy

Go Never! Making up for lost time eh hee hee!

Dandy - yep relax although I for one know that's not easy, just think its only a few weeks til the New Year and you can try the clomid again. Also to give you hope it took a while as in 6 - 7 months to get my cycles down to 43 days and that was enough. We only BD'd twice in my fertile time this month so don't lose hope!

Char - loving your new pic...its amazing!

Afm - lying in bed after being awake since 5 just really struggling to sleep this week. Although exhausted now and will have to feed the dogs in a bit. Sorry I couldn't say thanks to TTC and Dandy on your posts but I'm on my phone and it wouldn't let me.

Oh TTC that is great news about your cycles give it a month or two to settle and I think you'll have your BFP - I can feel it!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx char, i know it only takes one spermie :dohh: but you gotta be the lucky one to get that spermie to the eggie at the right time, thats awesome that you only bd twice and got your BFP :hugs: im just uber excited that my cycles are shorter, which means i will have more chances for a bfp than with my 4 month long ones :dohh: so prob no bfp for me this time but maybe christmas will be lucky for us, as it should be right around Ov time :thumbup: hopefully OH will comply with the :sex:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - the cycle I got my bfp we hardly bedded & it was only every 3 days (coz of work & stuff) soo darling dont loose hope :) your not out til af shows :) 

Ttc - really hope you get your bfp now that your periods have settled down :hugs: sometimes I hate being a bloody women :haha:

Tnt - enjoy your cucumber? :haha: you go watch the rock band and enjoy yourself :)

never - bloody hell girl! Arent you sore :haha: so glad Youve seen hubby :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

AFM - Well ladies, between me and ian last night we got about 5 hours sleep :( everytime I moved I woke myself up coz it was hurting my abcess, then ian was being sick every ten mins (he ate bad food). What a pair! Going shopping today :D wahoo!xx


----------



## dandybrush

char - your both damaged lol better trade you in for new models :haha: love shopping :thumbup: have a good day


----------



## Linny

:hugs: :hugs: :wave: Oh my, I'm sorry for being rubbish, its taken me ages to catch up so I'm really sorry if I miss anyone.

Firstly.......OMG YAZZY CONGRATS :yipee: :yipee: :happydance: :happydance: I was reading the build up thinking OMG i think this is it and to get to the end to find out it was has made me very happy :D Hope this is the start of the nxt lot of :bfp: for the thread!!!

Kel.....I'm soooo sorry to have missed the 8th with no words of comfort! I can't imagine how hard it was but lighting a candle sounds like a lovely way to remember your angel :hugs: :hugs:

TNT...:hugs: to Amy! What an awful thing to have to go through, I really hope in time the nightmares fade. She's in my thoughts. And I was so mad reading what your friend at work was saying to you, how inconsiderate of her :hugs: :hugs:

Char...WOOP WOOP on the scan! Can't believe your 14 weeks already! Are you gonna find out the sex? Sorry about the abcess, sounds really painful :hugs:

Never....Awwwwww I'm SOOOOOOO happy your DH is with you now. FIVE times OMG :lol: Are you not tired? :haha: :rofl: Well, you have a great shot this month so without getting your hopes up, I'm keeping all crossed :D

Leeze...So glad your FS appt is next month! What a relief that you'l be getting some help and guidence :hugs:

TTC...So sorry :witch: got you BOOOOOOO!!! Your old :witch: sounds awful, mine after coming off the pill was always light. I wouldn't even class day 1 as heavy most of the times so what you have sounds perfectly normal :hugs:

Dandy....in the two week wait now hun, hope the end brings your much wanted xmas :bfp: :hugs:

SBB...OMG 38 weeks!!!! Are you not shitting yourself????!! I have to say, despite my growing tummy & feeling her move all the time the fact i'm having a baby just hasn't sunk in! Oh an me and OH haven't dtd ONCE!!!! I had a big horny phase in 2nd tri but the fact he could feel her move & my friend went into labour at 32 weeks straight after :sex: he's too scared. Now i'm too uncomfortable. Maybe I' convince him in a few weeks when i want her out :D

Hope Jesus stays put for a little longer :D

Sparkle...Hows lil Ella doing? Are you managing to get your xmas shopping done?

Delia & Welshie...hope your doing ok?

Well...me only ONE MORE WEEK of work :happydance:

Sorry for the long post :D


----------



## xcharx

Well ladies I wont be going out today. Ians still not Well! 

linny - :hi: chick! I know - 14weeks already :) I would find out the sex but my hospital wont tell me,its against their policy. Soo ill hafta pay privately! Omg you only have one more week at work? That must feel great :D cant wait for that feeling :haha: Xxx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: linny

i hope it does too :thumbup: but there is always next time

wow you are getting close to popping too!! gosh i'd be terrified :haha:


----------



## Linny

Awww poor Ian! has he the dreaded winter sickness thingy?

Really you can't find out? Bit of a con that you have to pay for a private scan, I always wanted a surprise till i got to about 15/16 weeks then I changed my mind cos I'm just faaaaaar to nosey :D


----------



## Linny

Dandy...I am terrified. Not of labour really, just hoping all goes ok and that I'l know what to do with her if you know what i mean!

On the :sex: front, we only :sex: three times in total the month I caught the eggy cos we had a big row :lol: You've got a great chance hun :D


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Linny, to say I was shocked is an understatement! Now i've got the whole 'not drinking' excuses to get through over Christmas as we won't be telling anyone for a while. I'm hoping that Xmas and the New Year means this first couple months go really quickly.

Char - sorry to hear Ian is ill and your abcess is hurting...fingers crossed you'll both be on the mend soon!

I hope you girls are all well...i'm soo hungry i'm going to have to cook soon and laze about watching X Factor tonight!


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies! 

What are your reviews about taking Maca root? I was on the depo injection for 3 years and got my last shot in April, it wore off in July. I had irregular bleeding until October and I have what I think is a pretty normal AF for the past 2 months. It's 27 days apart exactly but it's only like 2-2 1/2 days long. They used to be 4-5 days long so I don't know if that's a problem. I also am pretty sure I have low progesterone because my temps are low. Hoping maca root helps regulate the hormones! 

Thank you!! 

:dust:


----------



## sparkle05

Good evening ladies :hugs::hugs:

I'm going to do my best to catch up. Sorry if this is a very long thread but its been a while :dohh: Right I'm going to try and remember as much as possible with this crap brain i have.

WELSHIE, I love the picture it's so sweet. Hope you are doing OK :hugs: Has your little pickle done his school play yet ? 

TTC, Sorry to hear your sad news :hugs: 

CHAR, Sorry to hear about your grandad :hugs::hugs: lots of love to you. I love your scan picture how exciting for you to see your baby :hugs::hugs: I had a small bleed with baby sparkle in the beginning. It was just the once and they had no explanation for it. I'm sure that you will be fine :hugs::hugs: I hope you are feeling better with your back. Sounds very sore :dohh:

KELSTER, Lots of love to you and Jeff and your little angel. Sorry it's a little late and i was not here on the day to say it :hugs::hugs: The news about your boss really stinks. I hope you get your dream real soon. You and Jeff deserve it :hugs::hugs:

NEVER, I love your photos, lots of smiling faces. I'm so sorry to hear that you may not get to see DH for a long while. Keeping my fingers crossed that this is not the case :hugs::hugs: How are you getting along with the persona ? 

YAZZY, A huge congratulations to you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

TNT, How are you ? I hope you are feeling better and everything has has settled down for you :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear what happened to Amy. Truly awful. I hope she gets some help and her nightmares become less traumatic for her :hugs::hugs::hugs:

SBB, Oh my god 38 weeks i can't believe it. Hope you are slowly getting over the move lol. Are you all ready for baby jesus ? :hugs::hugs:

LINNY, :hugs::hugs: Ella is better thank you, she had us worried for a while. Back to school for her on Monday and back to the Christmas shopping for me. How is little little ? not long now. Have you got any further with the name choice ?

I am so sorry if i have forgotten any thing or anyone. It's been one hell of a week.

AFM sorry for my absence for anyone who is not friends with me on facebook so didn't read my status my little girl Ella had an accident last Sunday at a gym party. She tore a muscle in her neck and she has been in a lot of pain for the last week. There was talk of her having to start physio but luckily she has full movement in her neck as of yesterday :thumbup: She had us worried for a while and the week has been pretty draining for us as she has been crying with the pain most of the week and there has been nothing that we can do for her apart from sit with her and keep her medicine topped up.
On the plus side baby sparkle is doing fine still moving lots and keeping me awake :wacko: but not long to go now. I will probably miss her wiggling when she is here lol. I have washed all her clothes and packed her hospital bag. I still don't have one done but at least should she come early I'm ready for her :dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies, just checking in quickly! At work today helping Brad out...he had a few ppl call in sick so here I am!

I will have to catch up later!

Sparkle - Oh I hope ella feels better really soon!

Never- wow 5 times!!!! You go girl!


----------



## Linny

Sparkle....oh I'm sooo pleased Ella is feeling better now!! Wahoo on getting back to the xmas shopping, I have most of mine done now :D

Hmmm names are still not decided. To be honest its doing my head in, there are a couple we both kind of agree on so Ive a feeling we'l just end up giving her a name half heartedly which i really don't want!

I have a scan a week monday to check placenta so I'm hoping its moved and I'm looking forward to seeing her again too :D


----------



## dandybrush

Linny said:


> Dandy...I am terrified. Not of labour really, just hoping all goes ok and that I'l know what to do with her if you know what i mean!
> 
> On the :sex: front, we only :sex: three times in total the month I caught the eggy cos we had a big row :lol: You've got a great chance hun :D

yeah i imagine that will be scary, only thing i have raised is a puppy and that was bad enough!! i had no idea what i was doing, lucky i had an awesome puppy preschool teacher who helped heaps :thumbup: and i worry about my puppy every day!! imagine what it will be like with a baby :wacko::dohh: well good lucky :thumbup:

do you know what day in relation to Ov that you guys :sex:?

yazzy same for you you said you BD twice, which days did you bd around the Ov day?



sparkle05 said:


> AFM sorry for my absence for anyone who is not friends with me on facebook so didn't read my status my little girl Ella had an accident last Sunday at a gym party. She tore a muscle in her neck and she has been in a lot of pain for the last week. There was talk of her having to start physio but luckily she has full movement in her neck as of yesterday :thumbup: She had us worried for a while and the week has been pretty draining for us as she has been crying with the pain most of the week and there has been nothing that we can do for her apart from sit with her and keep her medicine topped up.
> On the plus side baby sparkle is doing fine still moving lots and keeping me awake :wacko: but not long to go now. I will probably miss her wiggling when she is here lol. I have washed all her clothes and packed her hospital bag. I still don't have one done but at least should she come early I'm ready for her :dohh:

oh no :cry: what a horrifying week you must have had, i can imagine the pain you must have felt hearing your little girl cry in so much pain with nothing you could do for it :cry::hugs: so glad she is doing better and doesnt need the physio :thumbup: 

wow another girl who is about to pop :baby: we really need some more BFP's on this thread :dohh: we only have 2 atm dont we? its char and yazzy atm :thumbup: sorry if i have forgotten anyone :dohh: i hope we can add a couple more before xmas :dohh: but im not holding my breath


----------



## yazzy

Dandy - we bd'd on Monday night and Tuesday night and I felt O pains on the Wednesday night so the last time was 24 hours before....and now I don't feel like bd'ing at all lol!


----------



## dandybrush

ok well we bd on the thurs night it says I Oved on the Sat :shrug: i had no Ov pains :shrug: and then we BD on the sunday morning :shrug: so i guess you never can tell, i would be more confident though if we bd on the fri night as well


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Dandy i wouldn't worry to much. We didn't :sex: much the month that i got my BFP. I think we only :sex: once over the ov period. My DH decided he was to tierd to keep up that month :growlmad: I thought that i was out. I didn't feel like we had a hope in hell but here i am with 6 weeks to go lol.


----------



## WelshRose

Morning Peeps:wave:

Yazzy....A HUGE belated CONGRATULATIONS!!!
I'm so made up for you sweets:hugs:....:cloud9:

I'm afraid I haven't caught up properly yet but just wanted to say a quick hello and hope you're all ok:hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Thankyou Welshie!


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies... Just about caught up hehe. 

linny - I think ian jus ate something bad,he seems ok now. Whatever it was,it ended up down the loo :haha: im with you hun, I want to know if im blue or pink team! Deffo gna find out! 

sparkle - Oh no poor Ella :( glad shes ok now :hugs: not long til you meet isla now :) gosh time is flying?! 

dandy - when you testing hun? Fxd :) 

Yazzy - how you feeling now? 

welshie - :hi: hugs:

:hi: to everyone else to check in yet xxxx


----------



## xcharx

AFM - me and ian went to his works xmas party last night. We all had mexican to start with - had chicken enchiladas YUM YUM :haha: then we went to a pub. Ians at work today, so im jus chilling in my pjs :) think I might hoover my car tho - its disgusting :( and clean ians room!! Xxxx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: welshie

im expecting AF next sat the 18th so ill prob test on sunday the 19th, if its not here :dohh:

i guess char and sparkle you are both examples of how it only takes one sperm to be in the right place :dohh: gosh i would love to be so lucky :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: night girls


----------



## Linny

Night Dandy!!

We :sex: the saturday, monday & tues and I thought I ovulated the wednesday. They actually dated me from the monday though :shrug:

You've a good chance with your timing!

Char....glad Ian's feeling better now. I'm still in my Pj's too, can't motivate myself for a shower never mind getting dressed :D

:wave: welshie :hugs:

Yazzy....my going off :sex: lasted till about 20 weeks :lol: I just felt so exhausted, sick and had spotting up till about then. My OH howver is still 'off' it. Its funny how feeling a baby moving around inside you can put some men off :D


----------



## yazzy

Dandy - good luck for testing at the weekend...I am keeping everything crossed for you :)

Linny - can't believe you'll be finishing work soon, it doesn't seem like 2 minutes ago when I joined this thread and you got your BFP shortly after! Ha ha poor OH normally its me after him but I just can't be bothered at the mo lol.

Sparkle - glad to hear your little girl is on the mend, scary times.

Char - glad Ian is feeling better now. 
I'm feeling ok thanks, I had lots of little crampy feelings the week AF was due but as of yesterday these have calmed down, just get a niggle every so often. Not sure what i'll be like in a few weeks because my boobs are sore, i'm needing a wee a lot more than I usually do (although i'm thirsty so drinking more) and having moments of feeling sicky but I really do not mind one incy wincy bit :)

Was talking to my OH last night...he's so excited but at the moment it seems so long til any appointments etc so its all a bit unreal.

Off to the cinema soon to watch Narnia with my mum and sis...nice lazy afternoon after walking the dogs.


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - my Oh had low sperm count too, so proves it can be done ;) 

linny - im bathed and dressed now :haha: I was my Oh didnt want sex! Im really really not in the mood but he still is,so its causing a bit of friction! Grr! 

Yazzy - cramps are normal :) its your uterus growing I do believe :) have fun with ya mum and sis :) 

Xxx


----------



## Leeze

:hi: hi everyone

thanks for those of you who shared your stories of the month when you conceived and how many times you BD-d. I'm already getting worried in case we don't BD tonight as my OH has gone to see his Mum and help her with chores all day. He'll be back this eve but I'm worried he'll be too tired. We've BD-d 4 times this week in total, and one of these was yesterday so I'm hoping the little swimmers are waiting there for the eggy still!! I got my first peak on the ClearBlue Fertility Monitor so I think I should O today (or maybe tomorrow)

Sparkle - really sorry to hear about your daughter, that must have been pretty awful for you all. Glad to hear she's on the mend

Linny - lovely to see you on here again, glad all is going well. Not long to go now!! 

Never - BD-ing 5 times - that's impressive!! Hope you catch that egg!

Welshie - good to see you again, hope all is ok with you and that this is your lucky month, hon

Dandy - good luck for the rest of the 2WW, I'll be joining you soon but I think my AF will now be due around the 26th because I O'd late this month

Yazzy - I'm trying to think of excuses not to drink over Xmas too, because I try really hard now not to drink during the 2WW. I had my Xmas work do last Friday and somehow I managed to do it pretty un-noticed which was remarkable. Mind you, some of my colleagues know I had the m/c in June so I think they might have drawn their own conclusions. I was speaking with a friend of mine recently about it and she said why not say you thought you had a drink problem so are packing it in for a while!!! :haha::haha: Not sure this is such a good one around Xmas. The other thing I've done while in 2WW is to drink long drinks like lime and lemonade and just buy my own so people don't know I'm not drinking. Good luck with it xx

Hi to anyone I've missed, hope you're having a great weekend

Baby dust everyone :dust::dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yazzy - I would do like Leeze says and buy your own drinks and whisper to the bartender to put the club soda with lime in a liquor glass instead of a normal one....ppl wont know the difference.

Dandy - Oh I hope you are covered....it sounds like it...I think 2 days before OV is optimum bding!

Welshie - glad to see you hun! I hope this month is it for us!

SBB - hows baby jesus?????

Leeze - So I found a website that was really helpful with the bd timing!!! It also helps if you are using a CBFM so you can be more accurate. I am going to try and follow it this month and see if it helps....brad doesnt have any problem with his sperm count but I am going to follow the low sperm plan anyway, b/c we just cant keep up like that!!! I think all they say is things we know but it does help for me to look at a calendar and plan accordingly....nice thing about this site is that...everyone says just have sex....but this article actually says to plan the sex does help! I am a planner by nature so that does make me feel better!!!!! I hope Brad can cooperate! I am on cd 6 today...I am putting Brad on dry dock on Wednesday (cd9) for 3 days and then we will start our every other day routine (cd12)...until I get my peak on the cbfm....then it is every day! I think I usually ovulate around cd 14 or 15.....I hope it helps you try to plan for yours this month! Also, I hope it works for us to get our BFPs.

https://www.firsttimepregnancy.com/230.html

Hi to everyone else....happy Sunday!


----------



## dandybrush

ok linny if you Oved the wed you got your bd in the day before like i think it was char :shrug: but if you Oved the monday you got your bd in the monday :shrug: 

i bd 2 days before, not the day before (thats a bugger) and the day after :dohh: if we had bd the day before and maybe the day of i'd feel more positive :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

i've been drinking this 2ww :dohh: 

ttc - good luck with the planning, thats almost exactly what im trying to get OH to do, I put our bd days in the calendar (every second day), and when i get a pos i want to do it every day :dohh: cept i missed the pos OPK's this time (thought they were neg, but prob were pos) :dohh: so we never got to the every day part :dohh: plus OH got busy and tired :dohh: hope it works for you :thumbup: 

bak to work today :dohh:


----------



## Linny

TTC & Leeze....thats what i did when using the CBFM. We planned to start :sex: once I got my first high (previous to this I would put him on a ban of releasing any spermies :haha:) just every other day, then at the two peaks increase it to every day. The month I got my :bfp: we :sex: on my first & third high and my first peak only. The second peak we tried but didn't finish and ended up rowing and that was that!

Good luck girlies I hope it works for both of you :D

Dandy...yeah my temps say weds for ovulation, I thought we'd missed our chance cos we didn't :sex: on actual ovulation day, think they dated me wrong!

Char....just wait till you get to second tri and I bet you'l be glad of your OH wanting it. I ended up having really naughty dreams :rofl: :rofl:

Yazzy....The thirst was one of the first things I started with. I'm not normally a thirsty person but I have to say that has stayed with me the whole pregnancy! 

Awww just watched Elf, all Christmassy now :D


----------



## dandybrush

linny :rofl: you horny devil

everythign is crossed for myself, but im trying not to get too hopeful, considering we bd the day of ov last time and still nada :dohh:


----------



## yazzy

Dandy just on another note is your FS getting you booked in for a HSG before you start the clomid again? I'm thinking this is what helped me get my BFP...think it flushed out my system.

How is everyone today? I've got a manic 4 days at work now before I finish for the xmas hols. Quite glad i've got a couple weeks off over xmas - actually I counted it is 18 days woo hoo!

Linny - I watched Elf last night aswell, it makes me laugh and feel all christmassy!


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Good Morning Everyone!! Hope you've all had a great weekend! Just checking in- gotta start getting ready for work.

see you later!


----------



## SBB

Hey all :wave: 

I can't wait to have our Internet back at the end of the week - it takes 5 mins to load a page now so it takes forever to catch up :( 
So sorry but I haven't caught up :dohh: 

I hope everyone is ok :hugs: 

AFM Jesus still in! Few pains and pressure down there so maybe soon he'll make his way out! Really stressful weekend and lots of tears :cry: so am chilling out today... It's all getting a bit much! Anyone thinking about moving just before due date DO NOT DO IT!!!! 

Right I will catch up with all of you properly soon I promise :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Well good morning girls!!

How was everyones weekend? 

SBB- So glad baby jesus is still in there. Sorry you had a lot of tears this weekend. Moving is really emotional for me as well....I coulnt imagine doing that while 38 weeks pregnant. Bless your heart! I hope you get some rest.

Dandy- What yazzy said doesn't sound like that bad of an idea! I guess one step at a time though. 

Delia- Have a lovely day at work! How is the 2ww going so far hun? How have you been feeling? I love your new avatar pic. You and your OH are so cute together! :hugs:

TTC- How are you doing down there? 

Linny- I love Christmas movies....they only seem acceptable around the holidays though. :haha: How are you feeling lately?

Leeze- When I got my BFP we inseminated like 5 days in a row. I know they say to do it every other day but I got desperate. :haha: The 5th day after taking my last clomid pill we started inseminating until the day of confirmed OV with temp change. BUT my donor doesn't have any sperm motility issues (I believe). Look at my August cycle and maybe that can help you. 

Hello to everyone else!!! Kel, Never, AJ, Welsh, Celtic, Sparkle :wave:

Hope you guys have a great day.


----------



## TntArs06

Yazzy and Char- How are you girls feeling? Any sickness or anything going on? I hope you girls are resting up and feeling okay. :hugs:

AFM- I have today off so I am sitting back and scrapbooking. Yesterday, Amy and I and my best bud Dani did a mini makeover to the salon. We are surprising the girls with paint job and Spring Cleaned salon. We painted all the trim white and moved EVERYTHING around to clean extra good (more than daily cleaning) and I brought my Dyson to the salon to clean the carpets real good as well. That salon is sparkling now! teehee :haha: I hope the girls love it...we decided not to exchange gifts at work so I figured this was a nice surprise for them for the holidays. Besides total cost of supplies was $30...so a well worth it surprise! Alright off to eat and CHILL!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dandy - well I have been drinking this month and probably will during my tww also as it is the holidays and very hard to get away from it! I think that will be ok though.

Linny - well as of wednesday Brad is on a 3 day ban...but I was wondering...how did you decide when to not have sex for those 3 days?


Yazzy - dont stress out to much.....take care of yourself!

TnT - Im doing ok....just waiting to Ov...and trying to plan my bding schedule...
I hope it works! How are you doing? I hope Amy is feeling better...no more nightmares! Sounds like such a nice thing you did for the girls at work! I am relaxing just like you today.....

Delia - Hi hun, hope you have a good day at work!

Sbb - Oh you poor thing....I hope the worse is over.... Please do take care hun! 

Hi to everyone else! I hope you are doing well!


----------



## kelster823

Just stopping in quickly to say to you sexy ladies-- 

I had no internet all weekend UGH.. and now I am going to shower to head to the dentist.. I broke a tooth yesterday in the front UGH

I will check back properly when I get home later :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh kel you poor thing...how did you manage to do that?


----------



## yazzy

Ouch Kel that sounds painful - hope they fix it straight away for you.

TNT - i'm feeling well thank you. Shattered by this point in the afternoon but all good apart from that. I'm just not keen on this waiting around for weeks on end to find out if everything is going ok. Such a nice thing you have done with the salon, bet it looks lovely :)

TCT - thanks hun, don't worry I won't be doing anything too busy and intend to rest over Christmas. Fingers crossed you O soon.

SBB - glad 'Jesus' is still in there...getting very close to being bang on Christmas now!

How are all the other ladies doing?


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies! How are you all? 

Well, I went to my doctors this morning because I couldnT take this abcess anymore! He took one look at it & said - im sending you up the hospital to have it drained under general Anathestic. I said im pregnant so I cant have that can I? He said no so he numbed it & cut and got all the gunk out. Boy Oh boy did it hurt. Soo now im off work for a few days :) ma mummas just about to change me dressing soo chat later girls! Xxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh char you poor thing...at least you got it drained and are on the mend.


----------



## dandybrush

oh no char :hugs: my sis could have had that done, but she opted for the surgery cause the dr said it would hurt, wow, your brave :thumbup:

yazzy no my gyn isnt booking me in for any procedures that i know of

ttc - its a bad time of year to try to stop the alcohol, no way am i not gonna be able to drink over xmas, unless im pg, but not expecting that :shrug:


----------



## Linny

Evening ladies :D

Ohhh SBB, I really feel for you having to do all this moving house at this stage of your pregnancy! No wonder you've been upset, I'm getting sick of just having to get up at half 6 for work! Hope that things calm down for you and you can get some time for a relax....baby Jesus, you stay put for your momma :D

Awww TNT, thats sounds like a lovely surprise for the girls at the salon :D I'm doing good, just getting a little uncomfortable now! How are you doing?

Char...OUCH that sounds awful! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

TTC...I'm afraid to say towards the end my OH and I had a very organised rota when it came to :sex: :haha: Basically we had NO :sex: after AF till I got my first high (we only did this the last two months of trying as we were getting fed up of just doing it for days on end at this point....sounds awful now but at the time its how we felt!) My ovulation day was roughly the same so about five days before I would ask him to abstain completely which I think he did :shrug: :D

Yazzy...Its sooo hard not to worry in the early days but my advice is to enjoy these next few weeks before the MS kicks in (unless your one of the lucky ones) :D

:hi: Kel :hugs: missed ya!!

:hi: dandy....Oh a nice chilled glass of vino would be fab, I think you should have one for me :D


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! wow, busy week. DH has been here and it's been amazing. i had my fertility appointment today and it went well. he did a transvaginal ultrasound that showed up clear and good, just showing that i ovulated on the right side recently. not sure when though, so i'm wondering if we have a chance! other than that though, he said it looked perfect. he took some blood and we're going to see how all of that comes back. he might want me on friday for more. if that all checks out then he wants an HSG to follow. my next appointment is 17 january, but i can call and get my bloodwork results tomorrow. i'm really anxious! not sure if i even have a shot this month or not, eek. hope we do! 

char - wow, i'm glad you are getting help honey, that sounds so horrible!

linny - happy 33 weeks! :yipee: it seems like just yesterday you announced your :bfp:!

dandy - when are you testing sweets? or are you just waiting for AF?

hi yazzy, ttc, kel (hope the dentist goes well!), tnt, leeze, SBB, delilah, and anyone else i missed! :wave:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: never ooooh :happydance: wouldnt it be fab if you got your BFP :cloud9: 

Im waiting for AF, expecting her friday or sat, will prob test friday as im going to a party and will prob be drinking, if i can wait ill prob test sunday, but am fully expecting AF :thumbup:


----------



## Leeze

just popping in to say a quick :hi: and a bye just as quick. feeling exhausted after all that BD-ing and had a really bad night's sleep trying to hold my pee so that I could use my CBFM this morning!! 2nd day of peak fertility today but not sure we'll be able to manage tonight as I'm so exhausted! Enjoy your evening everyone :hugs:
xx

PS Char - that sounds like a painful experience, but good that you got it sorted!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Linny - thanks for the explanation, I might just try that next month!

dandy - oh you and me both...I will be drinking and what ever happens this month happens!

never - oh girl you sound so happy! I am over the moon that you guys are together right now! Please let us know what the FS says tomorrow!

Leeze - I hope you are able to muster up the energy!


----------



## xcharx

Linny - :haha: im a bit of a freak,ive had orgasms in my dreams & then woke up but feels like ive really had one :) Haha!

dandy - hope af dont come :) :thumbup: im hoping to see some more bfp before xmas! 

Ttc - what cycle day you on hun? Im loosing track of everyones cycle days!! 

never - so glad it went ok!! Glad hubby still with ya :) :hugs: whats your test day?? 

Lezze - good girl getting all this bd'ing :) think of all the calories Youve burnt :haha: now you can really pig out at xmas!


----------



## xcharx

Kel - hope your ok babe :hugs: how you broke it?? Have you had snow where you live, because it said on the news some parts of america are having really bad snow thats coming ere thurs :( 

AFM - thanks for all your Well wishes :hugs: TMI --> My mum changed my dressing and said my bum looks like a vagina with the holes & that, I couldnT stop laughing :haha: <--- 
think ill relax, maybe do a lil studying on care things... Really need to start xmas shopping too!! 

:hi: to everyone else :kiss:


----------



## dandybrush

char ive had naughty dreams too :blush: and woken up all turned on and horney :haha: a xmas bfp would be nice, but honestly with the 25% chance of actually getting pg, im not feeling like its that possible :shrug: plus we didnt bd the day before or the day of Ov :dohh:


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi gals! ahhhh...its been a long day so now im a cozy little clam under my covers. its freakin' 25 degrees outside. brrrr..

Char- hope you start feeling better soon! this last pregnancy we had- there was a cyst on my left side which was really uncomfortable - like someone had their fist jabbed into my side 24 hours a day. Thankfully- it went down on its own.

TnT- Thanks for the picture comment! :hugs: dh is actually better now about taking pictures- he used to hate it but has come around =) What an awesome surprise with the salon! I get pretty excited about a fresh coat of pain, so I hope they are absolutely thrilled! 2ww has been ok..nothing out of the ordinary...usually get really bloated and gassy:haha: but im just sitting pretty not thinking too much about it. I did opk and have been temping, but ff says that i ov'd before I got my +opk- haha, so im not real sure about that. I had a temp dip this morning, so we will see what happens tomorrow:shrug:

Kel- you ok? did your toof-isis fixed?? I always have dreams that I busted out my front teeth and it couldn't be fixed. Gahhhhhhhhh..hope you're feeling ok.:hugs:

Yazzy- how you feeling sweets?

Never- so glad you're finally getting some answers:thumbup: With all the bedroom activity- maybe this is your month! I told you things would work out- so im staying hopeful for you!

:hi:TTC, Linny, Dandy, AJ, SBB and all your other lovelies!


----------



## nevertogether

thank you girls. i knew i should have listened to you delilah and just kept my hopes up! dandy - i'm still keeping the faith for you, as for me. anxious to get my bloodwork back. char - i think i'm going to test christmas day. i won't know how many DPO i am then, but i'm a PAOSaholic and now that i have something to test for, i'm going to start then. hoping for an xmas or new years :bfp: for the both (dandy & I) of us. hoping! hoping! FX'ed!


----------



## dandybrush

gosh never, i have everything crossed for you :happydance:

im becoming POAS anxious :haha: but i've gotta wait, cause AF will show :dohh: my nips have stopped hurting, AF normally shows a few days after that :dohh:


----------



## yazzy

Never - great news about your appointment, I hope you get your BFP this month, i've got my fingers crossed for you.

Delilah - i'm feeling good thank you, nothing much going on at the moment but all is good.

Dandy - come on girl PMA being sent your way...its going to be you soon.

Kel - hows your tooth, did it get fixed?

A big hello to everyone else!! 

AFM I best get off my bum and get to work in a min, only 2 more mornings to get up then i'm off til 4th January woo hoo!


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

CHAR, Oh my word that sounds awful :sick: I hope that you are able to rest and get well soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

KELSTER, Ooooh I'm terrified of the dentist. I cry every time i go :blush: I hope they have fixed your tooth up without to much pain and you are feeling ok :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

SBB, :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope your OK. They say the most stressful times of our lives are moving, having a baby, getting married and divorced and loosing loved ones. You are doing 2 of these at the same time :dohh: I hope you are getting lots of help and can rest when you need to. Sending you lots of love and :hugs::hugs: 

NEVER, :hugs::hugs::hugs: Fantastic news for you and your DH :happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so pleased for you. Step aside :witch: never and her :bfp: are coming through :winkwink:

:hi: Dandy, TNT, Tcc, Linny, Welshie, and all the other ladies :hugs::hugs:

AFM, I just thought i wound up date you on baby sparkle. I have had the midwife this morning. Baby sparkle is doing fine but she has got herself into the breech position :dohh: I thought she had as the movements have changed a lot over the last few weeks. There is plenty of time for her to turn though so not too worried at the moment. She is measuring correctly for her dates and i have heard her heart beat today :happydance::happydance: On the down side i have had to have some blood taken as my itching has got out of control :cry: I am sure it's nothing but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: girls

get that itching sorted sparkle, i know what its like to be constantly itchy i grew up with itchy legs, always had scabs on them, now i use a special soap for itchy/sensitive skin :thumbup: and im fine

had our last dog agility tonight, i borrowed some equipment so i can practise over xmas :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

char - OMG that is hilarious!!! I am so happy you are on the mend....that could not have been comfortable! I am on cd8.....cbfm asked me to test today and it is low....so I am looking forward to some bding in my parents house next week....LOL....I am always so nervous doing it there...I feel like I am 17 years old and sneaking my bf into my room...LOL

never - Oh I really hope you get your xmas bfp! I cant wait to hear what the fs says.

kel - hows the teeth?

Sparkle - oh great update...I hope they get that itching under control!

hi yazzy, delilah, dandy, sbb, TNT

afm - oh nothing going on here! Just waiting for OV...sometimes I dont know which part of the cycle is worse....waiting to OV....or waiting to test.....


----------



## kelster823

Hey chickas..............

well a quick update as I am working my butt off right now- having two vakay days and BOOM ya get nailed

Not good news... I have to have surgery on the tooth with an oral sugeon to have an implant placed in my bone --- the tooth had died... WTF I know... the sucker never hurt or anything... just died inside that is why it broke.. so tomorrow I go back to get a flapper that I have to wear for a few months before my permit FAKE tooth is installed :rofl: Jeff just loves this because I can't wear the flapper to bed... so I will be TOOTHLESS in the front at nite.. sexy REAL sexy..... :rofl:

I will check back in after I am finished with work today to catch up on all of you :)


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls! 

SPARKLE aw, i certainly hope baby sparkle wiggles her way around before time is up! i hope you get that itching under control, it doesn't sound too pleasant!

DANDY dog agility sounds very exciting!

TTC i'm with you. i think the waiting in itself is all horrible. i think ovulation is the only fun part :haha:

KEL eww sounds bad hun! i actually have five implants. they aren't too bad at all. stinks you have to wait a few months to get them though.

AFM just in the 2ww and curious. not sure when to test or anything, but hopeful. i've had cramps yesterday and today at different points of the day, but i'm not sure if those are just caused by gas. other than that, nothing out of the ordinary. just bloated, constipation / diarrhea here in there but nothing that points to preggo. got my FX'ed still!


----------



## nevertogether

welshie - i just love your avatar :hugs: you can add me December 25 on the list. hoping christmas brings me a :bfp:! not sure how many DPO i will be then, but that will be a nice start to my PAOSaholicness haha.


----------



## kelster823

ok ok so I tried to catch up as much as I can


Never thank you for the words of wisdom on the tooth thingie I am scared to death.... but I SURE hope you guys got your eggie all bedazzled up....

Dandy- you are still in.. the month I got PG- we did the deed on the day of and the day after

Char- oh hun that sounded terrible but I hope you are feeling better-- and no snow for us,, that was in the mid west- they got heeped with snow

Yazzy how you feeling

TnT- sounds lovely what you did - such a good hearted person

Spark-so glad lil lady is doing well

Linny- you only have a few more days with work right? yippie

SUZ-------------WHERE ARE YOU SUZZZZZZZZZZZZZ no check in today???? 

TTC- I hope you are gonna O soon

Leeze- geesh- you have had a lot of work lately huh?? :lol:

Delia- hi ya hun

ok I KNOW I have missed some stuff and for that I am sorry but I gotta get back to work now

talk later :)


----------



## Linny

:wave: never.....OMG your testing xmas day?? How amazing would that be :D Do you think you might crack before then? :hugs:

Aww Kel :hugs: your poor thing, teeth are such a hassle and are sooooo expensive. I have a big chip in one of my front teeth (I actually got attacked by a wheelie bin lid in the wind....it flapped open and smacked me in the mouth :rofl: :rofl:) I have had it covered but every few years it falls out again and i feel so funny :rofl:

Sparkle....oh I hope little sparkle spins around. I've no idea what position little little is, haven't seen midwife for five weeks due to the snow, hoping thurs I'l get to see her and hoping all is ok. I have itchy legs and belly but its not unbearable, my new thing is I wake up with sore fingers like Ive slept with them clenched :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

> are sooooo expensive

you got that right Linny---- I had to pay for the flapper because my insurance will only pay for 1 appliance.. the flapper was $631.00 which is WAY more cheaper then the implant.... UGH UGH UGH


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies! Sorry my Internet has been so shite :( it'll let me post on another thread but every time I come on the maca one it just times out :( getting Internet back Thursday though I HOPE!!! :happydance: 

Anyway, I have tried to catch up a bit... 

Kell I'm sorry about your tooth :( that sucks. Maybe don't smile at jeff when you want some :sex: :haha: 

Sparkle I hope baby sparkle turns... She's still got time so you tell her! 

Never I'm glad your appointment went well :D I really hope you guys are in with a shot this cycle... What do you do for Xmas there? 

Linny sorry but the wheelie bin smacking you in the face made me laugh! I'm sure it wasn't funny at the time though! :dohh: 

I can't remember what else i read!! 

Ttc I hope you ov soon... :hugs: 

Dandy you're 11dpo - is that right? Are you testing soon or just waiting for af? Hope she doesn't arrive! 

TNT did the girls at the salon like their surprise? 

Char that cracked me up what your mum said! Also I always have sexy dreams and orgasm in my sleep :blush: it's fine until the dream is about someone gross!!! :rofl: 

Delia how are you Hun? :hugs: 

Welshie what's happening with you? I haven't seen you post for a while but that could be me not being able to catch up properly! Hope you are good anyway, and I bet Callum is dead excited about Xmas!! :happydance: 

Hi yazzy, how you feeling? 

Leeze how's it going? How's all the acupuncture etc going? 

Ok, now I just know I'm gonna have missed someone! I'm going to copy what I've written in case it loses it!! 

AFM Jesus is still in. No real signs of anything. Getting his room done, I started stripping it today but it's sooo tiring! Luckily my mum is coming to help Thursday and Friday. I'm kind of thinking it would be nice to go overdue now, I could have everyone look after me over Xmas! But financially it would be best for him to come earlier as OH has time off anyway over Xmas and wouldn't have to lose any money. 
But I'm sure Jesus has his own schedule planned so he'll do what he wants!! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

linny - i don't think i will crack before then. only because i don't know how many DPO i am, just that i have ovulated. i don't know if christmas will be too soon, but i'm hoping for a christmas miracle!

kel - wow you have you to pay for it on your own? that's insane! ugh!

sbb - i don't plan on doing much here. it will be just me and my dog so i will probably go over to friends houses and jump around a bit. there are a lot of single soldiers here and soldiers away from family that are stuck here too so we all like to get together and have fun. it's not a traditional christmas, but it's nice to be around people instead of sulking!


----------



## dandybrush

never a few christmas miracles on this board would be fab :thumbup: i sure hope you get the pressie you want :winkwink:

still no signs or symptoms, just nips no longer hurting (AF to follow) have a headache this morning, but i reckon its for lack of dinner last night :dohh: 

sbb im trying to wait out AF, but i might cave and test on friday before a xmas party fri night (dont wanna drink if i have a reason not to) :thumbup:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

I have just had a call from the doctors. My blood is back already and there is a problem :growlmad: They are going to call the hospital and get back to me with a course of action.
I don't know whats wrong as i was in shock i just said yes, no, ok and am now sat here shitting myself waiting for them to call me back. 

It's some thing to do with my bile salts ?????? 

I will let you know as soon as they call me back whats going on.

Hope you are all OK :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle :hugs: hope its nothing too serious hun, im sure they will fix you up :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Well ladies i have to go into hospital. I have to take my bags just in case. I will have an assessment tomorrow and they will then decide what to do with me. 

I am very scared and not sure what to expect but i will update you all as soon as i can :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT Spark... PLEASE keep us updated!!!!!!


----------



## Linny

Oh Sparkle.......I hope everything is ok :hugs: :hugs: Try keep us updated :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sparkle....oh hunny, I am praying all is ok with and bub.....please let us know what is going on when you can!


----------



## Linny

Kel....OMFG how much did you pay for your tooth thingy?? Sheesh thats way more than what it is here!!!!!!

Christmas prayers for christmas :bfp: thats all i want for christmas for my wonderful maca girls :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - geez with that bding schedule, I think you managed to catch the eggy!!! LOL....praying for the BFP for you!

kel - you poor thing, Jeff must be loving the missin teeth look!


----------



## kelster823

Linny just for the flapper

398.58 pounds.... but the implant is WAY WAY more then that.. it is because it is considered comestic.... WHY I have no idea.... 

oh yeah Jeff keeps giving me the redneck soundtrack TTC... :rofl:

I am just so nervous because what if I do happen to fall PG during this time... I WILL NOT have anything done unless I am OUT UNDER anesthesia 

Suz---- thanks for checking in and lettin us know the lil man is still hanging tight


----------



## dandybrush

omg sparkle, hope everything turns out ok for you :hugs: definately keep us update

never i have everything crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

i dont blame you they better knock me out for any procedure also :haha: 

kel :hugs: i hope you do fall pg :hugs: but i hope you get your tooth fixed too :thumbup: eek thats expensive, my OH fell over when i told him how much the gyn consult could be :dohh:


----------



## Linny

Kel...that is ridiculously expensive!!! Ooh I hope you get PG too and to hell with the tooth :rofl: I had a filling at the dentist where they give you an injection to numb your gum (something you don't do when preggo)....a week later I got my :bfp:!!! Loving it at the mo cos over here we get free dental & prescriptions till the baby is 1 year old :D

SBB...oh the wheelie bin story is hilarious. At the time it was NOT funny, I had a fat lip and half my tooth missing......I wasn't happy :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

> where they give you an injection to numb your gum

THAT is what freaks me out.. BIG TIME... I will jump right out of my seat and run...... I HATE NEEDLES in my mouth HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT.... they have dentists here that actually do not use needles anymore but my dentist is not up t speed with that technology yet..... 

but the oral surgeon will put me under so I will be sleeping the entire time 




> gyn consult could be

your health insurance doesn't COVER that Dandy


----------



## dandybrush

no our private health insurance doesnt cover out of hospital expenses, our goverment hospital cover pays back not quite half of dr's bills, so i did get some back, its just the initial outlay :dohh: 

we did go to a dentist who would use gas, even if you needed a needle so you were out of it anyway lol, i've only ever had 1 filling so far :thumbup: but it was minor so i didnt need gas or needle :happydance: he has now retired and i dont know where to go now as majority of dentists dont use the gas anymore :nope: :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

im thinking about taking some vit C, cause i think i might be coming down with a bug :shrug: but i dont wanna do it yet till AF shows cause doesnt vit C cause miscarriages?

oh and agility was awesome fun last night :thumbup: i rocked up with my pup in his xmas tshirt and jingle collar :D we were in the spirit :thumbup: although he sucked at the comps :dohh: wasnt listening, made up his own course, cept for the last one that consisted of 10 tunnels :happydance: we rocked that one :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

holy hell Dandy---- I swear so many people bitch and complain here in the US about our health insurance coverage but there isn't to much we WON'T cover unless it is considered cosmetic or a pre-existing condition

my insurance I have now for health- I can go to any doctor I want and only pay a co-payment as long as they are in netowrk----so if I need to go to say a dermatologists- as long as that doctor is in my network I will pay my $10.00 copyment and be on my merry lil way

women here can go to a GYN at ANYTIME we want as long as it has something to do with women issues


----------



## xcharx

sparkle -- hope everything gets sorted hun :hugs:

kel - thats stoopid moneys :O id be well annoyedd!!

dandy - glad u had fun with your dog :)

linny - i luv the maternity exemption certificate :haha: i feel like after paying NI i can finally get something back LOL

not alot to report for me :) jus gna chill with ian tonight, going to his friends in a min. then watching the fourth kind (ive already seen it but i luv it) then 2mra ive gotta take ma sis somewhere then gna get me hair chopped :haha:

WHERE THE HELL IS AJ?? MISSING YOU GIRL IF YOU READ THIS

infact theirs loads of ppl missin :cry: is it coz i smell?? :haha: (no1 say yes or ill be upset :gun:) :haha: xx


----------



## SBB

Oh god sparkle I really hope everything is ok sweetie :hugs: please let us know asap :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

> is it coz i smell??

yep ya doooooooooooooooooo :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

char :rofl: i wondered why my screen was turning green :haha: 

kel - regarding regular gp's i think there are some that are paid by the goverment so you can go in show your card and pay nothing or pay half :shrug: not sure, never been to one of those gp's my gp you have to pay full then go to medicare (the gov) and get a rebate, not quite half i think. you can give them your bank details and they will deposit straight to your bank but im a bit slow and go and get the cash :haha: 

regarding gyns and other specialists, just from my limited experience, i think you have to get a referal from your gp to see any, :shrug: thats how i did it, but then like with the gp you have to pay the bill then take your receipt to medicare and get some money back. if you dont have private health insurance (which i do) you go to our "public" hospitals for any issues and see public doctors, which cost nothing (i think, never gone public) but because i have private health we get the private dr's which cost but you get faster/better service shorter waiting lists, and the private hospitals. you just get better care, i've heard bad things about our public health system, so refuse to go it, thats why i pay to see the private drs :shrug: hope that makes some kind of sense


----------



## kelster823

nope I get totally get it but I still think it STINKS for you guys outside the US... having to go all private and crap....


----------



## dandybrush

:shrug: i'd rather private than public :dohh: our government does suck though


----------



## xcharx

kelster823 said:


> is it coz i smell??
> 
> yep ya doooooooooooooooooo :rofl:Click to expand...

:growlmad: what was that kel?? :gun: :haha:


----------



## xcharx

our health care (NHS) is public... and its been crippled!! the amount of money the gov want the NHS to save is R I D I C U L O U S


----------



## kelster823

so do you guys pay through your employer? 

see I pay a certain amount each month for my dental through my employer and I have a range of policies I could choose from...

medical I am on Jeff's policy... his is way cheaper then what I would pay if I went through my own employer and the SAD thing is I work for the largest health insurance company in New Jersey- there too we have a mul-ta-tooooood of polcies we can choose from


----------



## kelster823

xcharx said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it coz i smell??
> 
> yep ya doooooooooooooooooo :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad: what was that kel?? :gun: :haha:Click to expand...

hee hee hee


----------



## dandybrush

feeling a bit sad today :cry: exactly 30 years ago my mums dad passed away, i know how much he meant to her and how much she hurts every year he is gone, i never got to meet him, but i like to think he is looking after her :cry: :flower:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone, apologies again for just quick message but my OH has just come in and we're going to have another BD tonight for good measure (didn't manage last night as I fell asleep on the sofa!!) :dohh:

Sparkle - I'm keeping everything crossed for you that you get the right support and treatment and you've got good people taking care of you right now :hugs:

Kel - sounds like a nightmare regarding your tooth!! I hate getting anything done with my teeth, reminds me of having braces as a kid and sitting for hours at the orthodontist! :cloud9:

Never - I'm going to be testing round Xmas day too!! Wouldn't it be great to get a BFP for Xmas :thumbup:

SBB - does sound stressful moving house when you're heavily pregnant - I hope this means you get to boss everyone around while they do all the work :winkwink:

hi to everyone else, hope you're in a nice warm place with your loved ones in this cold weather (except in Australia where I'm guessing it's quite warm just now!!) xx


----------



## dandybrush

righto leeze it is a beautiful warm day here :thumbup:

have fun with your man :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Char - OMG, the fourth kind scared the crap out of me!

Dandy - awww give your mum a big hug for us.....My grandma passed away on December 28th and my dad doesnt handle that day very well. He was very close to her....

Leeze - enjoy that bding!!!!

afm - going out for a girlfriends bday...gonna try and not drink to much but geez it is hard during this time of the year....not only that but it seems all of my friends were born in December.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx ttc will do :thumbup: yes my mum was very close to her dad too 

it is hard ttc, trying not to drink, maybe sit on 1 for as long as you can? if you want :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yes that is the plan...not to mention that it adds weight on me so fast! I try not to drink not because of ttc but because after being on clomid for 3 months I put on 10 lbs which I havent lost yet. So I am actively trying to lose some weight while still being healthy enough to get pregnant.


----------



## dandybrush

i hear ya :thumbup: im still trying to lose weight, but its not coming off, eating and drinking too much naughty atm :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

oooooooh Leeze I know what you are doing :winkwink:

TTC have a great time sweetie ENJOY

Dandy :hugs: about your grandpa

since I finally got a new puter I wanted to share my NASTY EVAP from last week.... this was visable while still wet

how horrible right????? ahhh POOT TO NASTY EVAPS :rofl:

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/052-1.jpg

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/052-1-1.jpg


----------



## kelster823

you know what I am gonna try to do-- link a video on here... just so you guys can hear the actual ME and Jeff


----------



## kelster823

don't know if this will work

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/th_2008_10112008fall0029.jpg

yeah just click on the photo it works... Please DISREGARD my nasty husband :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: lovely film

you guys have a real american accent lol thats so cool


----------



## kelster823

> you guys have a real american accent

well shouldn't I??? :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

lol well yes :dohh: but its cool, you sound more american than i expected :rofl:, you guys in a small country town, or something?


----------



## kelster823

not not really I live in a very rural area-very congested


----------



## dandybrush

that doesnt make sense, rural as in farming area? or you live in the suburbs? of a rural area?


----------



## kelster823

ooppssaa I meant subs.... LOL 

google somerset county NJ usa.. you'll see just how close I live to NYC


----------



## dandybrush

oh oh

im planning on going to new york for my 30th bday in um...5 years :) lol i turn 25 next march, wouldnt it be awesome if we could meet up, even better if we could meet with little ones to play with each other :cloud9: 

gosh americas big! looks like your still a fair drive from NYC though


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: Girls,

Sorry been MIA for a bit! 

Kel- You guys are pretty much what I expected. Except for the country music in the backround. Didn't guess that too well. :haha: Amy has a BIG Arkansas draw and I think it rubs off on me cuz my mexican dad makes fun of me. Love the pups though...they are so cute! PS what is an EVAP line? (I know I should know this) but sense I saw HCG on the side im assuming that the 2nd line came and went! DAMN that test!! PSS- Sorry about your tooth. Amy would give me ALL the redneck bits if I didn't have a front tooth. And I dont think I could afford either of those and would just put some chicle in its place. haha

Dandy- Its warm there?? Do you guys get winter? Or is it always warm? IF so, im freaken moving there! :haha: And your insurance issue would drive me bonkers! Having to pay out the pocket like that....what if you didn't have the money right then and there? Do you not get treated? 

Never- OHHH OHHH OHHH I hope and pray that you caught that eggie and its just getting nestled in right now! I believe if I read a BFP from any of you on Christmas day I may just dance around my grannys house screaming for joy! 

Sparkle- Please PLEASE let us know how everything is going hun! My prayers are with you and lil sparkle!

Leeze- DANNNNGG girl...you are a BDing fool! :haha: Go get him!

Char- I am so sorry about your bum! My best bud gets those quite a bit in her ear and on her bum and they ALWAYS torture her the same way....Hope you feel better soon.

SBB- So glad baby jesus is still doing good and nice and cozy in there. Rest up and make sure everyone spoils you rotten before baby jesus gets here!

TTC- Have fun at your friends bday party. A nice drink sounds great. And um I didn't know clomid makes you gain weight! Well SHITE!! I only have 2 months I can take it..been on it for 4...no wonder I put on weight. Hmmm maybe my metformin will shed all that nonsense. 

:wave: Welsh and Aj and Celtic and Delia! Hope your all well along with anyone else I missed!

AFM- Is it possible to OV waaaaaaayy sooner than you EVER have after a MC? Because yesterday I had a HUGE temp dip and a slight rise today. Yesterday I had mild cramping and today EWCM. I have never OVd this soon....is it even possible? Im always CD20-22 not CD14-15. Just wondering.....:shrug: 

Oh and the girls LOVED the salon. Im so glad too sense they've been crabby patties lately! :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: tnt

if you dont have the money i guess you go public, i think thats free :shrug: 

yes we do get winter :haha: its during your summer, i will say yes it gets cold, but never cold enough to snow, though i wish it would :dohh:

dunno about the early Ov tnt :shrug:

glad the girls liked the salon :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

SPARKLE, :hugs: please update us as soon as you can sweets. we are all very worried! hope everything with baby sparkle is doing well.

SBB, how is everything? baby jesus still hanging in there for the weekend?

KEL, way to represent us americans! haha, i sure do miss our accents! :cry:

TTC, i agree. if we didn't catch it this month, then we are out of luck. there is only a small time frame i didn't see him this month that we could have missed it. hoping that wasn't too crucial of a time. we never get to :sex: so we are doing all we can and taking full advantage of it. 

LEEZE, yay testing buddies! :yipee:

TNT, i will be ecstatic too! i don't have too much time to post about O, but i will when i get home hun.

hope everyone has a good day. mine started with a kiss goodbye from my husband so hopefully it can only get better! he is the best! :wave:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Kell I can't open the video :( Internet too slow! That is a nasty little evap :growlmad: 

TNT you could def ov earlier, will be interesting to see your temps, I think maybe you haven't ov'd just yet though as the rise is still v low compared to your pre temps, so maybe the next couple of days... Are you insem-ing(?!) this cycle? :hugs: 

Leeze hope you got some good :sex: in :haha: 

Never I'm sorry you had to say goodbye to DH :hugs: must be so hard :( but I'm glad you got to see him a lot this month :happydance: 

Dandy & ttc I say have a drink buy take it easy! On my bfp cycle I didn't drink after ov but I kind if knew, and also didn't go anywhere I would have been drinking anyway! But you can't spend all your time thinking what if cos it's too much pressure and you need to have a bit of fun! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Morning ladies :hi:

Never....You have certainly covered all your bases so COME ON :bfp: :ninja: When do you get to see DH again?

Kel..aww I can't open the video till I get home!!! Nasty evap alright :( With regards to our healthcare system we pay National Insurance if we're working which is a percentage taken off your earnings like tax. Some people pay private health in addition though because the waiting lists for operations and such can be sooooo long on the NHS!!!

Spark....thinking of you babe :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:hi: everyone else :)


----------



## Linny

Oh and as regards to drinking. I tended to avoid drinking in the 2ww 'just in case' but to be honest towards the end I was tired of putting my life on hold. My :bfp: month I had a few drinks more than what I normally would of but thats becos I was spotting so though AF was on her way. 

Haven't touched a drop since (though I'm craving badly :rofl:) and my little bump is just fine :D


----------



## kelster823

Good mornign ladies :)

SPARK how are you- why do I have this feeling she had lil sprinkle spark last nite???



> looks like your still a fair drive from NYC though

anhh bout 45 minutes to downtown and hour to mid town



> Except for the country music in the backround. Didn't guess that too well

really??? LOL I thought you knew I was a big country freak-- :rofl: I just assumed you had stalked my photos on FB and seen all the ones from the country concerts... LOL sure you can O this early-- your body is a amazing thing and can bounce right back. I HOPE it does sweetie



> way to represent us americans

 woo hooo LOL but I am sure you have a southern drawl- don't ya?? awww how sweet a goodbye kissie... 



> That is a nasty little evap

told ya Suz--- I couldn't BELEIVE when I saw that frigin second line (that is what an even evap is TnT a second line that looks positive but isn't)

Liiny-good lord- I really feel for you guys with your health benefits.. a LONG list for operations.............. so sad so very sad....

welp AFM- back to the dentist this afternoon- not sure what they are gonna do as I still have my old tooth bonded in- she said that the oral surgeon will take out the old tooth and place the stunt in my bone for the implant so I have no idea HOW I am gonna have the flapper in my mouth.. not unless she plans on removing my tooth today... I dunno

everyone have a great day 

:hi: to all the ladies that haven't checked in yet


----------



## SBB

Eeek kell I don't like the sound of the dentist at all!! Hope it goes ok :hugs: 

Sparkle, hope you and baby sparkle are ok, thinking of you both :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

oooooooooooooooooooH i just realize I am now a BnB ADDICT... whoop whoop of course I will never catch up with Suz and Never :rofl:


----------



## SBB

No chance you are way behind me :haha: 

Once Baby Jesus is here though you might have a chance to catch up! But I still think I'll be on all the time annoying you with photos! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ps I have period pains and backache today - early labour signs! Of course I'll let you know if they turn into anything! I have had them before though and they've turned out to be nothing... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> Ps I have period pains and backache today - early labour signs! Of course I'll let you know if they turn into anything! I have had them before though and they've turned out to be nothing...
> 
> X x x

WEEEEEEEEEEEE DOGGIE... you said you thought around this time....

OH MAN I hope this is it for you guys.. I wanna SEEEEEEEEEEE the lil man

I don't give a crap HOW many times you post photos of the babe.. I can't WAIT!!! 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## SBB

:D 

I am gonna send you a piccie of him in the outfits you got him! I don't think this is it just yet but I think it's getting nearer as I've been getting these pains but they're more frequent! 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

you nervous, scared???

Oh my- I am- just like I am there with you.... :) ALL EXCITED 




> I am gonna send you a piccie of him in the outfits you got him

yippie.. I shoulda gotten him WARMER outfits though...... :lol:


----------



## SBB

He's got nice blankets so he'll be plenty warm enough! 

I'm kinda nervous... But also fine about it. Just not knowing what to expect I guess is weird! But once it's all happening I'm sure I'll be totally fine! Would be nice if we can get his room ready and I can leave the house for the hospital with everything in place for when we get home... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

DON'T let that worry you.. he will be sleeping with you in your room at first anyways right? 

things will fall perfectly into place and I am sure you will have PLENTY of company and help...... :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yeh he will. It would just be nice to be ready you know? But I don't think many people are ever truly ready!!

X x x


----------



## kelster823

you'll be fine..... I know easier said then done :hugs:


MAN I WANNA KNOW WHAT IS GOING ON WITH SPARK


----------



## SBB

I know - I hope she and baby sparkle are ok... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

I just have a WEIRD feeling she had lil sprinkle spark..... I googled what she told us she had and *it could be *harmful to her as well as the bubba


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel - OMG....that is sooo how Brad would react to me filming him!!!! Geez they are alot alike! That evap line sucks...I had one similiar to that my 2nd month of trying and I was sooooo gutted when I took another test the next day and nothing...that was actually how I found out what an evap is.....g/l at the dentist! 

TnT-yeah they have a forum called clomid slimmer for all the ladies that were on it and gained weight....I must say though that for some women they actually lost weight so I think it jsut depends. On your question, I do think it is possible as your hormones are probably still trying to regulate themselves!

SBB and Dandy- well I should have taken it more easy last night...I had a good time though. Next party is tonight....yep another bday...but this one I am NOT drinking at all....tummy cant handle 2 nights in row so I will just eat and be merry! 

SBB - Funny you said you just knew.....I always have about a 3 or 4 day window where I really feel like I am pg but of course it never works out that way! Oh I am so excited for this baby to be born....I cant wait to see who he looks like...you two are such good looking people....I think baby jesus cant help but be gorgeous!

Never- oh what a wonderful way to start your day! Did you use the instead cups this cycle?

Sparkle - if you have a moment to stalk...please let us know how you are doing...we are thinking about you!

afm - well got a high on my cbfm today....same exact day as 2 cycles ago when I was using it....weird that my cycles are all of sudden so exact....do you think something might be wrong with the cbfm?


----------



## SBB

Lol ttc I love that your body might actually be working properly so you assume there's something wrong with the technology :rofl:
Maybe your body is just sorting itself after the fibroids are gone? Hope so it would be great to have normal cycles! 

I'm glad you had fun last night! 

Kell I also think maybe baby sparkle has been born! I am praying they are both ok, and they caught this thing early with the bloods.... Everything crossed for them both :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sparkle I see you are you ok? Xxxxx


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Excuses me for being rude i have looked back through the posts and now I'm here i cant remember a thing. I hope you are all OK :hugs::hugs:

I have been allowed to come home from the hospital tonight. I have Obstetric Cholestasis ( OC ) it is a rare liver condition that can occur during pregnancy. I will not get better until baby sparkle is born. I have a consultants appointment on Friday and i have to have a scan on my liver done next week. I will have weekly blood tests and should my bile salts levels rise any more then they will have no option but to take baby sparkle out. If every thing remains the same i will be booked in for induction in 3 weeks time. I am not being aloud to go over 37 weeks as there is a very small risk of still birth and premeture labour associated with the condition. It is only a small risk but one that they will obviously take no risks with. If baby sparkles movements become less or i don't have any fetal movement for a while i have to go strait back in. 
I will keep you updated as things develop. I am very tired and emotional so am going to go and have a bath in a while and try and get some sleep.
No matter what happens baby sparkle will be here in 3 weeks time. To say I'm a little overwhelmed and scared is an understatement. I can't quite get my head around it all. I worry what would of happened if i hadn't mentioned to the midwife yesterday that i was a little itchy.

Thank you so much for your support ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

OHHHHHHHHHHHHH SPARK what a roller coaster ride you have been on...

I am sooo thinking of you.. Please get rest and chill out... :hugs: glad you are home and that lil sprinkle Spark is ok.. 

she'll be here in THREE WEEKS...... another bubba will be born in December

TTC yeah I would say your body is just working properly now :) yay for youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## SBB

God sparkle you poor thing :hugs: we will all be praying everything is alright and I'm sure it will be :hugs: 
Rest up and make sure you get lots of support. 

So glad they have you monitored and found out about this now :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

sbb - my heart started pumping faster when i thought u might be in labor :haha: im fully freaking out for you :dohh: 

sparkle - :hugs: hunni, so glad you told your midwife your symptoms :thumbup: glad you are being monitored and they will look after you, be brave special girl :hugs: i hope it all works out for you

AFM still no signs or symptoms of being pg :dohh: expecting AF from today through to sunday, will definately be doing the soy again, it rocks!!


----------



## nevertogether

KEL, yes i do have a southern draw hehe :) 

SBB/LINNY, DH hasn't left yet he was just kissing me goodbye before he had to leave for class :blush: he doesn't officially leave until next tuesday (HOPEFULLY) and i will see him next mid february (AGAIN, HOPEFULLY!)

SBB, ooo early labor signs! i can't wait!! hehe, but i'm sure you are nervous but itching to meet baby jesus.

SPARKLE, oh my gosh honey. i'm sure everything will be alright and it looks as though your doctors are keeping a very close eye on everything. i hope everything turns out okay and until then.. get some rest!

DANDY, still have my fingers crossed for you honey. hoping we can both pull one out this year!

TTC, yes we used soft cups a few times this cycle. about CD17-CD20 EVERY time we :sex:ed. we also used conceive plus a few times as well, but not as much. 

AFM, been very bored at work this week but greatful DH has been ere. it's nice to have someone to cook dinner with and be lazy with. it gets very lonely! been bloated and had gas. some nausea today and i've had dull stabbing like pains on my right side pretty much all day. hoping these are all good signs, but not optimistic as i know that many things can cause all of this. we will see! 

:hugs:


----------



## Linny

SPARKLE.....:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Oh I'm sooooo pleased they have caught this for you! My friend had the same condition with both her babies. In fact she'd been complaining for ages about itching to her midwife before she took any blood for them to diagnose it first time around. It was so serious by then the midwife was struck off!

Both her babies were just fine, healthy and happy so try not to worry too much. Ooooh baby spark in no more than three weeks, I can't wait ti see pics of her & SBB's boy :D

Never...oh wow so happy DH is still there, how lovely for you!! And february is only round the corner for you to see him again after this time!!!

:hi: ttc, Kel & dandy

I'm a right emotional wreck today. Its my last week at work and anything that can go wrong is! Had a customer shouting at me and finished late so its been a loooong day, now Ive come home to OH in a bad mood, just wanna get a bath and have a good cry :cry: :cry:


----------



## SBB

Aw linny :hugs: it's normal to be emotional with everything, and leaving work :hugs: have a nice bath and a good cry if you need it! :hugs: 

Yay never I'm so glad he's still there! Sorry I thought he'd had to go :blush: but it's great you've got a few more days! I hope you get your Xmas day miracle your symptoms sound good! 

Dandy lol I think you're more scared about me giving birth than I am!! :haha: don't worry it'll be fine - hopefully I can have a nice birth story to reassure you it's not that bad! 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

:hi: everyone

Sparkle - so great to hear from you and to know that they're keeping a close eye on things. Really good that you said to the midwife you were feeling itchy, I think sometimes our bodies have an amazing way of telling us things!

TTC - my cycle is normally the same every month so hopefully it's a good sign that you got your high reading on the same day as the other month. Strangely, this month which is the first month I used the CBFM I O'd 4 days late!!

TNT - I've heard you can be extra fertile following a miscarriage so if you're feeling ready again it's probably good to do some more inseminations in the next few days

Linny - that sounds like a really horrible day of work, just remember that today's behind you now, the week is almost over and soon you won't have to think about work at all and you'll have way more important things to be thinking about!

SBB I'm definitely expecting lots of cute baby pics to inspire the rest of us so don't worry about feeling like you're posting too many when the time comes!! 

Kel - I loved your little video, your accents are adorable - and you seem to have some great banter going on with Jeff

Never - yes, Xmas testing buddies - how fab!! I've been using softcups this cycle too and pre-seed so fingers crossed for those Xmas BFPs!

Can't remember who said it, sorry - but I really relate to that feeling for about 3-4 days during the 2WW of feeling pregnant - it normally happens around 7-10dpo for me pretty much each month. I was wondering if sometimes it might be that an egg has been fertilised but it hasn't implanted. I've read somewhere that an estimated 50-75% of fertilised eggs don't implant - so it could easily be that a lot of months this is what's happening.

AFM - sorry to let the side down (and ruin my reputation) but we didn't manage to BD last night. We had a bit of a row because my OH was on the computer all night and he said I should have told him I wanted to spend some quality, romantic time with him. I said I shouldn't have to tell him!! We sorted it out later, I think both just really tired after work stress and lots of BD-ing. Because I O'd late we'd been BDing every other day for about 10 days in the end and it was really hard work! I need a few days off now! :haha: Hopefully we caught that eggy this month, I don't think we could have done much more really!! xx



Hi to everyone else


----------



## TntArs06

Sparkle- I am so glad you have a good midwife listening to what your bodies telling you! Im glad you found this now so they can look after you! I can't believe only 3 weeks. I dont think I would have my head wrapped around it either! Rest up sweetie and let us know how things are going! :hugs::hugs:

Leeze- My dr is not allowing us to inseminate this month because we found out I have high insulin (which prob is the cause of the MC). So I am on metformin 2000mg to get that under control along with eating like a rabbit...:haha: I so wish we could have done the IUI but glad I had that test cause I couldn't go through another MC. I insisted on the test just to cover my basis...Was reading too much into the causes of MC... and low and behold high insulin. So hopefully we can do it in Jan when my cycle returns! I think you and OH prob covered all basis...:haha::blush: You guys were machines this cycle! :haha: 

Never- OMG so glad to read OH will be back in Feb hopefully! Thats awesome! I sure hope you guys caught that eggy... I really do!!! Eeeckk Come on Christmas!!!!

Dandy- If you didn't catch the eggy this month...that soy is DEF doing your cycle some good. I remember when you went to vegas and had a 80 some odd day cycle! And now look at it! :happydance: 

Linny- Aww im sorry hun. Go take that bath and cry on OH's shoulders! This is why I try not to go off on anyone in customer service. You never know who's on the other end and what kind of day they are having. Hope some nice :sleep: and a bath does the trick!:hugs:

TTC- Sounds like your body is finally working the way it should without all those fibroids! I hope this is the path that BFP! I know nothing about those monitors so can't tell ya much!

Kel- Did you get the implant thingy? I hope it doesn't hurt too bad! Give me the goosebumps thinking about it!

SBB- I can't wait to see some pix of baby jesus! I agree with Leeze...I will not be upset AT ALL seeing your lil guy! Flood the thread!! :happydance::baby::baby:

Where is Welsh, Char, and Yazzy and Celtic and AJ??? Hope they are doing okay!

AFM- My temps are confusing the heck outta me. I know were not trying this cycle but still wondering what the heck my body is doing. Had more EWCM today...not alot though...usually dont produce alot anyways! 

Maken some chili right now... MMMmmmm and probably going to scrapbook with Amy and watch a movie and Criminal Minds. Its a new one tonight! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB - ok you made me laugh at myself....you are right why am I doubting the technology....it is kinda funny isnt it...we are so used to our bodies not working right!

Sparkle - Oh hunny I am so happy to hear from you! I can only imagine how overwhelmed you are right now. I will continue to send my prayers a couple extra angels to watch over you and baby sparkle!

Never - You just sound so relaxed I cant get over it! So nice to hear some happiness from you! 

Linny - So sorry hun, I think a good cry and a nice bath might just be in order to release some of that tension! On the plus side...yeah for the last week of work!

Dandy - I hope you get no af.....it would be so lovely!

Leeze - Well I certainly think you got enough bding in! now the wonderful waiting game!

TnT- Your night sounds like exactly what I would like to have...Unfort...we have a christmas play for Brads nephew and a bday party after that....Oh how I just want to relax with my hubby!


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> SBB - ok you made me laugh at myself....you are right why am I doubting the technology....it is kinda funny isnt it...we are so used to our bodies not working right!
> 
> Sparkle - Oh hunny I am so happy to hear from you! I can only imagine how overwhelmed you are right now. I will continue to send my prayers a couple extra angels to watch over you and baby sparkle!
> 
> Never - You just sound so relaxed I cant get over it! So nice to hear some happiness from you!
> 
> Linny - So sorry hun, I think a good cry and a nice bath might just be in order to release some of that tension! On the plus side...yeah for the last week of work!
> 
> Dandy - I hope you get no af.....it would be so lovely!
> 
> Leeze - Well I certainly think you got enough bding in! now the wonderful waiting game!
> 
> TnT- Your night sounds like exactly what I would like to have...Unfort...we have a christmas play for Brads nephew and a bday party after that....Oh how I just want to relax with my hubby!


Ya we do alot of chilling at home bc we live in a small country town with like 5-10 thousand ppl. So there isn't much to do around here. But a 55inch tv and movie nights do help!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow I thought I lived in a small community! We have about 35,000 on our island!


----------



## SBB

5-10 thousand people?! Theres about 400 people I'm my village!! :rofl: there really is nothing to do!! 

TNT keep an eye on those temps, perhaps you have ov'd. Would be good as it's so early :D 

Leeze v disappointed you didn't :sex: !! 

Ttc I don't blame you for doubting your body first - I don't think anyone on this thread has a 'normal' cycle!! 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies! 

sparkle - so glad there sorting it out for you :hugs: less then 3 weeks til we get to see baby sparkle :) yay :) 

Sbb - every day I see your ticker & just cant believe how close you are :haha: 

I tried catching up ladies but my brain aint working :( forgive me? 

AFM - ill be back to work fri :( Fxd I can claim emergency holiday pay for the 3 days ive had off - otherwise its gna be another rubbish month of pay?!! Have to have a back to work interview 2mra - Ooh fun lol. 

xxxx


----------



## dandybrush

sbb :rofl: i prob am more nervous than you :haha: yes give me a good story :thumbup: :O omg only 400 pple thats crazy tiny!!

never i really hope this is it for you hun, you and your OH are so cute :blush: 

well im expecting AF any day now, i caved took a test :bfn: :cry: i knew it though, plus my CP feel high and soft, as it normally does before AF so :shrug: im out, should be Oving around xmas next, so hope OH is up for that challenge :thumbup: 

and you guys are right these cycle lengths are way better than my 80+ days ones, at least i will have more chances for a BFP instead of the few chances i was having :dohh: I really hope it happens soon though, we have nearly been officially ttc for 1 whole year :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

Linny aww hun what a CRAPPIE day you had :hugs: 

TnT I read on FB you had chilli going.. I was gonna pop in my car and head on over

Char- how are you feeling- how is the back?

Leeze- OH NO noooooooo :sex: and here we all were thinking--- hmm :lol:

Suz- anymore symptons?

Never- I Just KNEW you talked like that.. LOL 

TTC- so Brad would act the same way with his finger up his nose??Jeff is just a classy guy :rofl:

Dandy- well since you are not temping we can't tell but do FEEL any different?

AFM-my tooth is gone-- I now have the flapper in and it is just like a retanner.. so I have the lisp.. I feel like I am back in junior high.... and talk like it too and it hurts.... pressure is more like it... I took it out already jeff is gonna LOVE to see me toothless.. LOL 

ok I gotta eat----- I haven't eating a thing today and it's 5:45pm....

check back in a bit


----------



## dandybrush

kel so sorry about this whole tooth thing :( :hugs:

no kel i dont feel any different, have a slight headache, think maybe im coming down with a cold, been sneezing a bit :shrug: but my nips stopped hurting about 2 days ago, they normally stop then AF shows up couple of days later, everything is pointing to AF far as im concerned 

look at my awesome cycle length :smug:


----------



## kelster823

> look at my awesome cycle length

I know AWESOME.. and look at mine CD36 and STILL no O.............. flucking fantasic... :rofl:

I cannot WAIT for 2010 to be OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! totally over


----------



## dandybrush

kel :hugs: you have some pos Opks though, maybe Ov soon :shrug: :( so sorry this is hard for you 

i have had a great year, just bumbed that i didnt end it preg :dohh: maybe next year :shrug: i really hope so


----------



## dandybrush

i really dont want a december bub though, too close to christmas for my liking, we'll have to stop trying in march/april/may :haha: we'll have to see if i can hold off for that long :dohh: if its meant to be a december bub, it will happen no matter what i do about it :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Lol dandy I couldn't have gotten any closer to an Xmas baby if I tried!! :rofl: who cares when their birthday is, just go for it! Great you've had such a good cycle length though, just getting it down increases your chances so much :D

Kell I don't even know what a flapper is but I don't like the sound of it!!! I am hoping for a much better year for you next year, with nice regular cycle and a big fat bfp!!! :hugs: 

Nope no more symptoms... Period pains gone so you're all gonna have to wait a bit longer! Baby sparkle might well beat baby Jesus to it... As long as all our babies are healthy I don't care when they're born! 

:wave: char! 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

QUOTE=xcharx;8158554]Wheres welshie, aj, linny, sparkle, celtic been hiding? Xx[/QUOTE]

Im here, I missed you girls so much, took me ages to catch up :hugs:

never what a roller coaster so glad you go to see Dh and testing on Christmas day FX for you pet.

Kel hugs for angel and hugs about your tooth :hugs: ouch you poor thing! what is up wit those test are ya sure they are evaps! Oooh Im so hoping they become something else

Yazzy OMG so happy for you and I hope you have a happy, healthy 9 months :hugs:

TNT so glad you put that girl in her place, sadly it had to be said and Im sure she felt bad and all is ok now, I hope Amy is ok and I know what I would like to do to that guy:growlmad: its not pretty!

SBB wow so close now, Ive been thinking of you lots and your house move as well, I know exactly what you mean about stress and being tired and unpacking almost worse than packing in the first place. we only moved this week and it was hard work and Ive loads of unpacking to do, but all the boxes are to heavy for me to lift so have to wait for DH to help. I like your honesty by the way :hugs:


Linny hey hun :hugs:


Sparkle I was just going to say when I seen your post it was intrahepatic cholestasis of pregnancy, my very good friend had this twice she was closer to her due date so they induced her early and all was ok. also another girl I know got it as early as you and they kept a very close eye on her she was kept in and induced later on be prepared for that as I am sure you are :hugs: it will be ok though they are watching and taking care of you now.

OK feel I have missed loads had more to say! so sorry if I missed any one :hugs:

Im doing good, had a very stressful few weeks glad its behind me now and can plan Christmas then baby in newyear.

I missed my appointment in the hospital and Im raging as I was due to see the baby doctor and have a mini scan, I just want to know all is good in side, I am worrying constantly about baby and movements, he is moving lots now thankfully very quite baby compared to my others. on more insulin now 6 injections a day! its hard work but doing ok I guess.

take care every one, to those of the lovely ladies waiting for that BFP all I can say is '' our day will come'' keep believing this as its just around the corner ok! :hugs: much love to you all xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

kelster823 said:


> TTC- so Brad would act the same way with his finger up his nose??Jeff is just a classy guy :rofl:

hahaha not sure about the finger in the nose...but he would defo. flick me the bird!!!!

Im with SBB not sure what a flapper is...but geez, I have made up a visual in my mind...LOL....I hope you get sorted soon....and yes....2011 is going to be a better year for all of us!

SBB - ok so false alarm....Oh I just cant wait to see him!

celitc- glad to hear you are doing well!

Welshie - you can put down my testing date as Jan 4th....though I will still be on vacation....maybe we should make it for the 7th when I get back. 

my bday party was cancelled b/c the bday boy is sick...I hate to say it but I am relived...happy to be home! Night night


----------



## dandybrush

sbb :haha: yes you couldnt have planed your xmas pressie any better :haha: too right long as all bubs are healthy i dont really care when they are born either


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:

kel - whats a flapper? Im quite scared to ask :haha: cd37 and no O :( Aww hun :hugs: I love you kel, your such a strong woman! 

dandy - :haha: theres no way you can stop trying!! But its true what you said, when ppl stop trying it norm happens :) id rather have a dec baby, im going to be heavily pregnant in summer lol least in winter bump keeps you warm :thumbup:

Sbb - I give you a week before you pop :) Omg we should start taking bets!!


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - glad your better :hugs: when can you get another appointment? 

Ttc- partys always end up in arguments and someone being sick!! I say jan 7th :) I tested after ma hol and got me bfp :) 

AFM - Yea my back feels better :) just itching like crazy!! Ok girls I really really really need to start xmas shopping... Chat later Xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey celtic :wave: nice to see you :) take it easy with the moving stuff (I'm one to talk lol!) and hope you get to have your scan as planned. Will you be induced early because of the GD? 

Ttc I hope you got to have a chilled night! 

Char we should defo take bets! I'm going Xmas eve, day or boxing day! But ideally Monday 20th! 

Have fun Xmas shopping :) 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

charx thanks Yep I can go in this Tuesday see both the baby doc and diabetic doctor, be a relief to know all is ok before Christmas.

SBB yep they will induce me, for the GD and Strep B, my last two labours have been very quick so my midwife said they would induce me so they would have time to give me antibiotics during labour! wow I will be drips ever were one for insulin, one for glucose (in case I get a hypo) one for antibiotics:dohh: Hmmm going to try and avoid an epidural if I can if (BIG IF) its like my last sons labour I doubt they will have time any way! was only talking about that with DH this morning.

Im taking it very easy this morning got a bit more stuff put away, no heavy lifting have the house clean and I'm chilling with my DD now!

OOOh weather is truing really nasty out side back to - 10 temps and more snow:wacko:

is ever one ready for Christmas! we still have loads to do!


----------



## dandybrush

char you are right :dohh: like im gonna be able to stop trying :haha: maybe i should stop trying now then :dohh: gosh it will be a dream when i get my bfp :cloud9:

sbb im gonna say you pop on dec 22


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

NEVER, I'm so glad that you are having so much lovely time with your DH. I have every thing crossed for your BFP this month. What a great day it would be if it was positive on Christmas day. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

LINNY, I am right there with you on the emotional front lol. I bet you cant wait to finish work. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

LEEZE, Hope you get some :sex: in tonight lol. :hugs::hugs:

TTC,Thank you for the extra angels to watch over me :hugs::hugs:

DANDY, :hugs::hugs: Sorry you got a BFN. Hopefully the new year will bring lots of new BFPs :hugs::hugs:

KELSTER, :rofl: Sorry i know i shouldn't laugh but i am imagining a toothless grin from you as Jeff walks in lol. I hope that it doesn't cause you too much more pain and you get the hang of that lisp. :hugs::hugs:

SBB, Lots of good signs for labour :thumbup: I had some period and back pains for about a week before i went into labour with Ella. Oooh its so exciting. I cannot believe that we are all about to have our babies :happydance::happydance: Just think a month or so from now we will be swapping milk, nappy and sleep deprivation stories lol. :hugs::hugs:

:hi: Char, Tnt, Celtic, and all the other ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Hi SBB, Celtic, Char, Dandy, Kel, Sparkle, Never, TTC and TNT...sorry if I have missed anyone but my brain doesnt work at the mo lol!

I have been reading and catching up with you all.

Sparkle I hope everything stays ok with you and all goes to plan when baby Sparkle arrives...wow 3 weeks maximum!

All ok here, today is my last day at work until Jan 4th woo hoo! I was so trying to hold off from telling anyone about being pregnant but I can't keep a secret from my mum so told her last night...she wasn't shocked as she kind of expected it but she's really happy. Now no telling anyone until everything is confirmed ok end of Jan/Feb....seems so long away!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - quick drop in to say hi! I have so much to do before I go away on Sunday for the holidays!!!!! My night last night was wonderfully relaxing sbb.....sparkle I hope you are doing ok....yazzy, I would be the same way....I would want to tell everyone also....but try to hold out if you can! It makes it all the more exciting when you do!

Hi to everyone else!!!!!


----------



## yazzy

TTC - don't worry no-one else will hear a peep from me. Kind of had to tell my mum because i'm out for a Christmas meal tonight with her, going to a family 18th Saturday and out for another Christmas meal next week and she would so suspect something when she noticed I hadn't been drinking at all - no 'i'm just taking antibiotics' with my mum because she'll wonder why I haven't been telling her i'm poorly lol.

Anyway - 10 mins left at work and holidays yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I may be abit absent from here for a few days as I have a few things keeping me busy, my nephews 1st birthday, Christmas decs, Christmas meals, lots of dog walks and also some training but I will be peeking in as there may be a couple babies to see!!!

Keep well ladies :)


----------



## nevertogether

hi celtic! long time no see!

sorry i haven't read much...hope good news is on the horizon and everyone has a wonderful day/night!

having an OFF day :cry: DH found out he has to leave TOMORROW instead of tuesday. and i've been bleeding on and off today. so not sure what to think of this cycle. :nope:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

no AF yet, but i think she either normally shows 13 DPO or 14 DPO cant remember but it must be soon

never so sorry you DH has to go :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> hi celtic! long time no see!
> 
> sorry i haven't read much...hope good news is on the horizon and everyone has a wonderful day/night!
> 
> having an OFF day :cry: DH found out he has to leave TOMORROW instead of tuesday. and i've been bleeding on and off today. so not sure what to think of this cycle. :nope:

AHHH honey :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw never hun I'm sorry :( make the most of your last night together :hugs: 

I hope the bleeding is implantation and nothing bad :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

thank you girls :hugs: really confused as to what it is... my shortest cycle since march is 30 days and today is only day 23. even when i spotted before AF, it was never this early. it's not a constant bleeding, just off and on and not enough to fill a pad. tonight i haven't bled at all, just when i go to the bathroom. sigh. :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

it wouldnt be Ov bleeding would it? your dr said you have already Oved though? :shrug: sorry im not much help :dohh:


----------



## SBB

If you've def already ov'd like your doc said it could be IB, don't want to get your hopes up but my bfp I bled for a lot of the 2ww... Only a tiny bit, when I wiped and also had browny CM constantly from about 7dpo. Actual red blood was something like 7,10&15dpo... 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - thanks for your insight sweets :hugs: yes, he did say i already ovulated and it was pretty obvious that i had through the transvaginal ultrasound.

sbb - i'm not sure how many DPO i am, but i do know i have ovulated. it has been light all day and definitely not constant at all. i guess only the days to come will tell. who knows. just going to enjoy the time left with DH!


----------



## dandybrush

i havent bled at all :dohh: so sure AF will show today or tomorrow, least i can drink then at the xmas party im going to tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - well that stinks!!! So sorry your visit with him is cut short! I hope it is implantation, but if not...maybe because of all the bding you have been doing :0

char - enjoy all the festivities!


----------



## kelster823

well I FINALLY got a chance to catch up and read

TTC- have a great time we will miss you

Yazzy me too I am OFF now til Dec 27th.. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh yippie

Char- my flapper is a retainer just like you wear after you get your braces off....and I am NOT liking it.... I have to take it out when I eat.... it doesn't fit snug.. :(

Suz how ya feeling?

Never oh HUN I am sooooooooo sorry he has to leave tomorrow.. :hugs: and about the bleeding HUH I am stumped

Dandy I hope she stays away for you... 

Celtic- nice to see you post- you have been missed and glad all is well with you and bubba

Spark how you feeling

:hi: to anyone I missed

AFM- like i said I am offically on vakay til Dec 27th a very LONG awaited vaction for me... beem 6 months since I had a good long time away from work.... and I have put TTC on hold until this tooth thingie is completely fixed well til after I have surgery.. so no more checking anything-or opk's but I am still taking my temps because I wanna make sure we don't do the deed at the right time.... my surgery would be all screwed up if that happened

kay off to do some dishes talk later


----------



## dandybrush

I hope you have an accident in the not trying department kel :winkwink:


----------



## Leeze

:hi: lovelies

I was feeling really cold until one of you said it was - 10 were you are! Brrr. It's snowing in London tonight so has got pretty cold here but nothing like that!

Never - I really hope that's implantation bleeding. Fingers crossed for you, hon. Sorry you OH is leaving early, that sucks. Hopefully by the time he comes back you'll be celebrating your BFP together. :hugs:

Celtic - thanks for your lovely reassuring words about it will happen to those of us who are waiting. Sometimes I think it will never happen, and I'm getting really impatient now! :growlmad:

Dandy - we're on our 12th month too so if I don't get a BFP this month we will also have officially been trying for a year. The main thing I would say is that I definitely feel I know a lot more about TTC than I did a year ago, so hopefully it won't be long now!! :thumbup:

Kel - I had braces as a teenager, horrible things. I really feel for you right now and that really sucks that you have to take a break from TTC before you have your op. I'm hoping the time will fly by for you and you'll soon have a new tooth and a brand new bean on the way! :haha:

SBB - sorry for letting the side down about not BD-ing!! I nearly said to my OH, "But I'll be letting the girls down", but to be honest I was in a mood with him and didn't think it would be good "baby-making" sex. I've got this romantic notion that when we conceive it will be from really loving and tender BD-ing and not from some tired quickie where we're both in a mood with each other. I know in the end it doesn't really matter but it somehow didn't feel right. It must be amazing to only be a few weeks away from having your baby in your arms! :cloud9: One of my old university friends sent me a photo today of him and his wife and their new baby born today - what a cutie!!

Where's Welshie, I've not seen her for a while, hope she's doing ok? :hugs:

TTC - any peaks on the CBFM yet? Must be coming soon. Hope you're getting lots of BD-ing in :winkwink:

Sparkle, I love your scan pic and how you can totally see your little one's cute little face. I hope you're feeling better today. Not long now, hang on in there :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, hope you're looking forward to holiday time!!

My OH and I are going to stay with my parents this weekend and have an early Xmas with them because then we're going off to Spain for 5 nights from 23rd to 29th! I can't wait and am hoping it will be a bit warmer there! I'll be testing on 25th, I reckon - so I'll find a way of letting you know if that lovely BFP comes! Hopefully Santa will recognise that I've been a good girl this year and he will bring that BFP all wrapped up for me!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SBB

Kell when will you have your surgery? 

Yay for the long vakay! 

I'm ok, so tired now... And foofy pains but nothing significant. Hopefully he'll hold on til Monday! It's really bad weather for a few days apparently, so we might be going to hospital in the snow! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey leeze - yeh I know what you mean about it being romantic! I don't know which actual :sex: got us our bfp, but none were very romantic at all! :dohh: 

Spain sounds lovely, how great would it be to get a bfp while you're away! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

yes leeze spain does sound awesome, :thumbup: hope you have a great time there


----------



## kelster823

ooh Leeze have a wonderful time in Spain.... that sounds awesome

Suz- not sure yet but I am hoping early January ---- I still have to call thr oral surgeon to make an appointment.. and I don;t want to have anything done next week and surely not the week after because I have no time left,, so January it will be- Jeff will also have to take the day off so he can drive me home

nooooooooooo we don't want you guys driving in the SNOW to the hospital........ ya know you keep calling him baby Jesus I BET he is born on Jesus's birthday--- so my final answer is your TRUE DUE DATE DEC 25th.. :)

Dandy hence the reason why I am still taking my temps I don't want an accident before my surgery and well HELL at this point I probably won't even get my period before I have the surgery..... I have a feeling this is gonna be a REALLY long cycle


----------



## dandybrush

:dohh: accidents are the best, less stress that way :haha: but i hope its an accident after your surgery :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

have a great time leeze!


----------



## SBB

Not too long to wait then kell... 

Yep you're probably right about Xmas day! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

leeze - have a great time in spain...I have always wanted to go there....No peak today...just another high....It seems to be following the same as last time so I predict I should Ov around Monday or Tuesday. We are not starting to bd until Saturday.....I am trying this new thing where if you know when you will ov then you can withstand for 3 days then do it every day....so we will do it saturday through to wednesday...geez I will be tired.

Kel - oh jeff will love that flapper until jan! 

SBB - I am with kel....Dec.25th it is...I will ahve to sneak away from our xmas festivities to see if you have posted anything!


----------



## kelster823

TTC- I have to wear it LONGER then just January.....

once I have the bone graph done, I have to wait for that to heal THEN they can put the permament tooth in... so it will be months with the flapper.... 



> Yep you're probably right about Xmas day

hee hee hee hee hee


----------



## dandybrush

well cd 1 for me today, right on cue, my lp seems to be 13 days most cycles :thumbup: gonna so drink tonight/tomorrow, am due to Ov around new year now :thumbup: maybe that will be lucky


----------



## TntArs06

Dandy- Sorry AF got you hun! But its good that you will Oving during new years cause at least OH will be wanting it more probably. 

Never- Aww hun im sorry! Gosh the military is so unpredictable sometimes! Enjoy your evening tonight with OH. I have no clue about the bleeding. I hope (FX) that its IB. But I dont want to get your hopes up. When I did get my bfp I did have some spotting.

Leeze- Oh im so jealous of your trip! I wanna go! Take me please! teehee

Kel- So glad you get a nice time off! Enjoy your time hun to the fullest...you deserve it!

Sparkle- Hope your feeling ok! Thinking of you!

SBB- I agree with Kel....Christmas Day for sure! 

Yazzy- Have a good time hun and glad your not telling everyone. I REGRET SO MUCH that I told ppl cause now I get the feel sorry's for you and its nice they care but now I also get clients that I are like " i heard your expecting how far" Ughh if I get a bfp again I will NOT tell anyone until I know its safer to do so. 

Char- How ya doing babe? Any new symptoms?

TTC- So how are you? Hows things down there? 

Hi to everyone else I missed! :hugs:

AFM- Been gone a little while cuz of my bro and work. Amy and I got custody of my bro last year for a year and he moved in Feb. But he got himself into ALOT of trouble and had court today. Saw him today and he couldn't get there so they "postponed" it till Jan. Which I knew was a lie....well now he is wanted with a 10,000 bond! Ughh so mad!! Specially after we took care of him for a year...almost broke up. We got him into the air force..he graduated early from school and had all A's and now this. Just upset that my lil bro is a screw up and going prison! Just venting! 

Had more EWCM today! But FF still hasn't put Ov yet! So no clue whats going on.:dohh: Just waiting!:coffee:


----------



## dandybrush

sorry about your brother tnt, you did the best you could, but some pple just cant be saved :hugs: 

yes lets hope OH is wanting lots of :sex: around new years :winkwink:


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi: first day back to work & im SHATTERED :( 

dandy - Sorry af got ya :hugs: but im glad you seem quite positive about it :) good girl!!

Tnt - Sorry to hear about your bro :( how old is he? Thing is when he grows up more hell realise his mistakes! :hugs:

kel - Oh god that flapper sounds Well annoying!! Hope you get everything sorted quickly :thumbup:


----------



## xcharx

Never - Sorry dh is leavin early :( :hugs: im stumped on the bleeding! Is it heavy or light? Hope its ib but as the other girls said dont wna get your hopes up :hugs:

Ttc - take me spain with you?! Hope you have a lovely time hun :) :hugs:

Yazzy - have fun in your busy days :haha:

Sbb - I recakon baby jesus will be here xmas eve :) cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## xcharx

AFM - Well my back to work interview was the BIGGEST waste of time. Jus had to sign a form!! Im really busy today :( yuck!! Got my xmas and new year rota - its not too bad. Im working xmas eve,xmas day and boxing day. Then new years eve and new years day off. Its ma birthday new years day ya know ;) xx


----------



## yazzy

Never - no idea about the bleeding but I hope its good news. I had a little bit of browny blood at 13dpo and thought it was AF but I got my BFP.

Char - wow what a day to have your birthday! How are you feeling? Do you get many symptoms now your abit further on?

TNT - sorry to hear about your brother, how old is he? However hard it is sometimes you cannot always help. My brother used to be a pain but he's 30 now got 2 gorgeous kids and is so settled and happy so it can turn out ok.

Leeze - my phone wouldn't let me read your post but I gather you are off to Spain you lucky thing!

SBB - I hope you are feeling well :)

Kel - yay for your holiday aswell!

AFM - woke up to lots of snow this morning, so pretty :) off to get our xmas tree and put that up today then chill because I'm shattered lol!


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs::hugs:

TTC, Hope you have a fantastic time away :hugs::hugs:

NEVER, I'm so sorry your DH has to go early :hugs::hugs: I wish you didn't have to get messed around so much. Could your bleeding be implantation ? 

KELSTER, I'm OK thanks. Just sitting tight until someone pulls the rug from under my feet again :dohh: How are you feeling ? Hope the tooth business has settled down a little. Will you be awake when you have the surgery ? :wacko: 

LEEZE, Have a lovely time in Spain :hugs::hugs:

TNT, Sorry to hear about your brother :hugs::hugs: I hope things turn out for the best for him. I'm sure he will come to his seances. It sounds like you and Amy have done a lot for him and I'm sure he will realise this one day. My brother is a pain in the backside. Luckily for me though my mum deals with him. :growlmad:

SBB, Oooh i really hope baby jesus is born on Christmas day. That would be amazing. My DD was born on her due date. Hope you are feeling OK. I know the last few weeks can be hard :hugs::hugs: Have you had the nosey ladies saying " still here then " or " Oh you haven't had it yet then " :growlmad: At least if i am induced i wont have to listen to those silly woman :dohh: as it's the holidays now and i don't need to go on the school run as of today. :hugs::hugs: 

:hi: to all the other ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM. I am off to the hospital in a minute. I am meeting with the consultant so hopefully i will have something to report back later. 

Enjoy your days ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Sorry ladies I've only read the last post but I'll catch up properly later... 

Sparkle I really hope today goes well - hope you'll have good news. I was reading up in OC yesterday or day before and it sounds like it should all be fine, was very reassuring, I'll find the link later and post it for you. But I'm sure you've read up on it LOADS already! 

I haven't really been out of the house for several days so no-one has said anything yet! I'll be out Saturday night if Jesus isn't here yet, so no doubt I'll be getting it then! 

Hope everyone else is ok :hugs: back later :) 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - no symptoms - only sore nipples :) no ms, no constipation, no metalic taste in mouth (my tongue is pierced anyways lol) no nothing LOL :haha: you got any symptoms?? Its snowed ere but not settled. Its slightly snowing ere aswell :) 

sparkle - hope everything goes Well :hugs: good luck love!! 

Sbb - :hi: :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## kelster823

well good morning ladies

UGH Dandy I am so sorry the witch got you :hugs: but on a good note your cycles are back to normal so you have a better chance now!!!! 2011 is gonna be your year

Char- yeah what a waste of tme for you......

Yazzy- snow.. we had a dusting yesterday morning it was so pretty when we woke up but all gone now... we are suppose to get some on Sunday

Suz- nothing new???

Spark please let us know how the appointment goes

TnT- sorry for what you are going thru with your brother especially at this time of the year................ family- gotta love them

:hi: to everyone else :) 

VACATION has started... gotta get in the shower soon and off shopping I go... have a few more people I have to buy for then tomorrow nite if Jeff's work Xmas party,,, we are having a pre-party here at 5pm to have a few drinks before we go.... been doing that for years now.. usually we don't want to leave...:rofl:

kay will check back in a few


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Providing i don't go into early labour baby sparkle is being induced on January 6th. I am so glad i had this appointment today. The consultant has really put me at ease, she has gone through everything with me today and I'm feeling a lot happier now. I have a prescription as long as my arm :dohh: I'm going to look like a drug addict when i go to the chemist later :dohh:
Well it's sleeves up for us and we will be getting everything washed and ready for sparkle and Christmas.

Thanks again ladies for your continued support it's much appreciated :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Sparkle thats really good news about baby Sparkle...not long to wait either. I'm glad you are ok though.

Kel - yep had loads of snow today - haven't managed to get out to get my Christmas tree yet either :(

Char - ahh wow easy 1st tri for you then! So far i've still got really painful bb's and sooo tired. Also been really hungry and looking bloated this early! Ha ha I don't mind one little bit though as long and its a sticky bean and stays healthy :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Morning ladies!!!!!

Kel - Oh hun that sucks....I hope your tooth situation gets sorted and you are feeling better soon! Enjoy your xmas shopping!

TnT - that is so sad about your brother...I can imagine how frustrated you are after all that hard work you and Amy put into him.

Char - I am not going to spain...I wish I was....lol....I hope work speeds by for you..the first day back is always the worst

Dandy - well that stinks that af got you! I guess a nice red wine is called for tonight!

Sparkle - I am so happy that all went well today...

SBB - I think those nosey ladies are around no matter what is going on....when you are not pg, it is "do you think you guys will start trying soon?", then while you are pregnant you get the belly rubs and "so how far along are you?" hahahahaha I guess it only seems right to have them at the end of your pregnancy also.

afm - nothing going on here....we have an early xmas with Brads family tonight because we will be in Miami with mine for the real xmas....went out again last night and had a bit to much bubbly....this time of the year there is so much going on....at least I have a break tonight and tomorrow adn wont have to drink at all when I get to Miami next week which is great! I need a break....On the plus side though me and brad will have the bding sessions I just dont think with all this abuse my body has been dealing with this last week that I will manage to get my bfp in jan so I will just concentrate on it again in the new year.


----------



## nevertogether

sparkle - so glad to hear everything went so well. yay i can't wait to meet baby sparkle and baby jesus and baby linny should be soon to follow! :yipee:

ttc - i think the relaxed approached is a good one. for sure! just have your holiday fun and family time and worry about TTCing later. 

hi everyone else!! :wave:

AFM still bleeding. don't know what it is and really quit caring, lol. i've googled and read so many types of implantation bleeding and things it could be that my brain is fried. now i'm just going to enjoy the holidays and still test on christmas. as if this never happened. DH's flight got canceled so he's here an extra night. :blush: i couldn't be ANY HAPPIER! 

everyone enjoy their weekend!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Never - looks like we are both taking the relaxed aproach! great you got an extra night with DH.....so happy for you!


----------



## nevertogether

no reason not to girl. stressing about it won't change the outcome at all. might as well just go with the flow and hope for the best at the end. (LIKE A :bfp: !!!!!!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE :) ) :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes let me put mine in also....PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## xcharx

yazzy - yes i had it very easy :haha: it was great!! :) sore boobs have stayed with me from the start :) take plenty of naps when u can - thats wha i did

ttc - MIAMI :( oh i wna come there!! have a luvly time :hugs:

sparkle - im glad your mind has been put to rest :hugs: soo lucky you mentioned the itching to your midwife!!

never - aww yay :) one more night hey ;) how is the bleedin? light, heavy, pink, brown :haha: im jus being nosey!!

AFM - not alot. OH is out with his mates at the mo. ill see him later :) had a nice bath. i never feel hungry anymore girls, maybe the babys using all my fat first :haha: 

:hi: to everyone else yet to pop in :kiss: xxx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

never everything is crossed for you :hugs:

kel - yes loving my cycle length, but you can only take soy for so many cycles cant you? hopefully i can go bak to the gyn and go bak on the clomid next year too, or even better i wont have to :winkwink: 

well OH is set to try again, i asked if he wanted me to take the soy again, if he wanted to try or a break, he said no lets try :thumbup: 

last night turned into an adventure - my cars tyre has been making a noise for a while, i couldnt really hear it, but my father in law could and my OH could, so last night we are driving home from dinner and the tyre gets really really loud, you just know theres something wrong, so we get off the highway (have heard too many stories of pple being killed on highways for pulling over) so we drove on the damaged tyre, slowly until we were off the highway and safe in a quiet street. we get out and walla, the tyre is flat and shredded :dohh: so we call the roadside assistance, and they dont have the part to get our tyre off and get the spare on :dohh: so they call us a tow truck and say it will be 45mins so i have a snooze in the car while we wait, wake up an hr later and the tow truck is still not here prob another 45 mins after he should have been there he arrived and towed us to my parents house, by this time its 1am, and we borrowed my parents ute to drive home, so OH has to go out to look for some part so he can get the wheel off the car today and replace it with the spare :dohh: so im buggered, but we gotta get to my parents house now


----------



## erin7707

Hey Welshie- Can you change me to Dec. 27th? I O'd way earlier this month!! I think it's the maca! Unfortunately that means we only got to bd the day of ovulation.. :( I O'd 5 days sooner than normal! We were just going to start BD'ing every other night! ahh! Let's hope once is enough.. FX'd!


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - Oh no :( glad you two are ok tho!! :hugs: cars are soo stoopid!! 

Erin - did you get any bd in roughly around O? X


----------



## Linny

Morning ladies :hi: may I start by saying.........I'M FREEEEEEEEEE!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee:

I had my last day at work yesterday, was really strange and defo hasn't sunk in yet! Been there for 8 years so gonna be strange not to be going in monday, it'l just feel like a holiday till she comes along!! Got bought some lovely things, plus Mothercare vouchers, people really do spoil you :D

Also had an anti natal class thurs, only one thank god cos it was a waste of tiime and I had OH rolling his eyes all night to contend with. Was good to see the delivery suite though, it was really quiet so I almost wanted to start labour then while I could get a bed :rofl: :rofl:

Midwife says that baby is 3/5ths and looking engaged too :happydance:
 
SBB...I'm gonna be a bit different and say December 29th (sorry) think Jesus might be a new year baby. Only becos my friend kept getting told by mw she was gonna go early but was 6 days late in the end :D

Sparkle....so happy your appt went well and WOW what a busy festive time your gonna be having. How exciting to know baby sparkle will be here in no time at all. Is there anyone on here that you can txt to keep us unpdated? I'm sure you'l be busy being in labour and all but it would be lovely to hear all is well :rofl:, I can always give you my number so i can update till you get chance :D 

Never..not too sure bout the bleeding either but you've the right attitude of just going with the flow. I had brown spotting from 5dpo till after I got my :bfp: So happy you got the extra night with DH :yipee:

Char...bloomin heck you have been lucky :D I lost my appetite till I was about 17/18 weeks, struggled to find anything I fancied. Now I can't stop :rofl:

Yazzy...my symptoms didn't kick in till around 6 weeks and the ms just hit one day. Hope your a lucky one like char :hugs:

Kel..BOOOO on the flapper! Sounds like so much work to go into this new tooth :hugs: Enjoy xmas drinks tonight, have a nice cold beer for me :D

Leeze...ooh Spain, lucky you!!

TTC...MIAMI....lucky LUCKY you :D

Dandy....cars are soo rubbish. Mine keeps making a rattling noise, prob gonna take it in the new year to be looked at :(

:wave: Delia, Welshie (where are you?), Celtic, TNT :wave:


----------



## Linny

PS Just wanted to ask SBB, Sparkle or Celtic.....do any of you get stiff and sore fingers in the morning? I don't know whether I'm sleeping with them clenched hard but when I wake up they always feel sore :(


----------



## xcharx

Linny - I love your pic!! Yay not long till we see baby :) im luving all this baby talk!! I cant wait to go on maternity leave - even tho I wont even be off for long :( 

wow ladies the snow is really coming down where I live! Ive got work 3-6 - thats gna be fun LOL!! Xx


----------



## erin7707

xcharx said:


> Dandy - Oh no :( glad you two are ok tho!! :hugs: cars are soo stoopid!!
> 
> Erin - did you get any bd in roughly around O? X

Right on O day.. I chart, and use OPK's, I got a positive OPK on CD 13, which was 5 days earlier than last cycle so we weren't expecting it, and DH was gone for the day/night, and a neg. OPK on CD14, temp spike on CD15, so we BD'd on CD14..


----------



## Linny

Thanks Char!!

Oh I feel for you having to go out in the snow, just be careful :D We just had a sprinkling but its set to get worse over the next few days. Not good for my OH who has to drive to Scotland for xmas :(


----------



## xcharx

Well ladies the snow is really bad. Im not going out, none of my carers are!! Ill take a pic & paste it. Weve had a good 4 inches, prob more,

Erin - I hope your in for a chance hun :) im pretty sure you are! Fxd hun.


----------



## xcharx

Linny - Oh no :( im sure Oh will be ok :) 

im soo tempted to take my car out for a spin. I love driving in the snow :) xx


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

TTC, Enjoy your early Christmas :hugs::hugs:

NEVER, So glad you have an extra night with your DH :thumbup: 

DANDY, Oh my word what a nightmare for you. Hope you manage to get the car sorted :hugs::hugs:

LINNY, Feet up girl and let the maternity leave begin. Love the bump picture :thumbup: Thank you very much for the offer of a text buddy, that would be fantastic. I will PM you my number. I can then keep you updated on everything as it happens :hugs::hugs: I am so nervous. I do wake up with sore fingers some mornings. I put it down to the fact that some times i sleep with my hand up under the pillow and lie my head on it :dohh:. If they are swollen or your at all worried then i would mention it to your midwife :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well ladies i have had a day cleaning. I have scrubbed cupboards and sorted out my hospital bags. I am just about ready to go to bed :dohh: I have had lots of braxton hicks contractions today and some backache so my body is having a good old practice at getting ready :happydance::happydance:

Enjoy the rest of the day ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

linny my car makes a rattling noise too, its the exhaust collapsing on itself inside :dohh: so im gonna get all new tyres this week and prob get the exhaust replaced too :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx girls

regarding our weather, its supposed to be the wettest summer we have had for a long time, plus its storm season :dohh: well so far its right, its been raining lots and is now too :dohh: and we had 2 really bad storms during the week, glad they both hit after i got home from work :thumbup: one had golf ball size hail :argh: i thought it was gonna break a window :dohh: the next day we had very very strong winds, our hedges were almost ruined, the rain was coming in sideways :argh: and its still raining :dohh: 

linny - yay for maternity leave :happydance: enjoy it girl, you wont get much rest when little one arrives :haha:

christmas must be a lucky time for this thread :thumbup: we have so many xmas bubs due :happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: Hi girlies!!!

Just checking in real quick to see how everyone is! I will read/catch up better later! I am super tired from a super busy day at the salon and then bowling tonight! :haha::winkwink: 

SBB- How ya doing girl? Hows baby jesus?

Sparkle- Glad you have some reasurrance now. How are feeling lately? Meaning with the itchiness?

Never- I hope you had a lovely time with OH! :hugs:

Kel- How was shoppen? It was super crazy busy in our little small town...I could only imagine a big city! :dohh:

Char- Glad you stayed in hun! :thumbup: Better safe than sorry! When I first moved to midwest I never drove in snow/ice and totaled my truck in an ice storm cause I "thought" my truck could handle it!:dohh::dohh: Silly 18 yr old me.... Now I NEVER drive in snow! :haha: Amy always does.

Yazzy- Howd your weekend go (so far)? I thought I read you had alot of family time this weekend? Whens your first scan? I can't wait to see pix.:happydance:

Linny- I love your new pic! You look great! Its funny how all pregnant women look different. My friend was HUGE and it just looked painful. :haha: 

Dandy- Im so glad you guys are safe! I never like to pull over either unless I have to. When Amy and I were truck drivers we always pulled over to sleep and it always scared me! LOL:haha:

TTC- Have a lovely time hun! Sounds warm!!

Wheres miss Delia and Welsh and AJ?? I hope they are ok!

AFM- A bit TMI but I have had SOO MUCH EWCM! And for multiple days! Ive NEVER had this. When we inseminated I had to use the whole tube of preseed. Still haven't Ovd but thinking I might soon. But nothing else goen on...today was my Friday so going to relax and clean the next few days. 

Alright off to :sleep::sleep: now!! Have a great weekend!

PSS- Im super HAPPY for the repeal of DADT!!! :happydance: I know its not the worlds biggest problem right now...but I pretty much got booted from the military for being who I am and that broke my heart cause the military was my dream. So its a big step forward...although I do think there are more important issues as well!


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: TNT, I am ok thanks :hugs::hugs:

The itching is awful but i have some lovely cream with menthol in it that i can apply. It makes the area go all cold and i cant feel the itch for a little while. No one can sit by me though as it makes their eyes water :rofl: 
I am also on tablets to help the itch and they make my drowsy so i take them at night so i can get some sleep :happydance::happydance:
Baby sparkle seems happy enough so that's all i can ask for. I tell itch to do it's worse because i only have 3 weeks and as long as she is happy i will just keep scratching :rofl:

Hope you enjoyed your night out :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Linny

Sparkle...I think you might be right about the sore fingers and sleeping on them. Woke up with them under my pillow :dohh: I also had a VERY random dream which must have been after I'd read your post.....I dreamt they were trying to induce me in three weeks cos my baby was already weighing 9lbs 9oz :rofl: :rofl: I kept wondering around saying to people 'i passed the GTT though and my belly isn't big enough' :rofl: :rofl: Glad you have something for the itching, it must be awful when it just drives you to distraction :hugs: :hugs:

Tnt...:hi: sounds like a busy day at the salon, you take a long sleep :D

Dandy...those storms sound awful and very scary!!

Char...hows the snow now?

Well i have my scan tomorrow to check the placenta has moved. i hope it has otherwise I might not be looking at a natural birth :(


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone!

SBB - how is baby Jesus? Hope he's still comfortable.

Sparkle - pleased everything is under control but feel sorry for you being all itchy.

Char - hope you are well?

TTC - hows everything with you, any more highs?

TNT - get your feet up and rest girl :) The snow here is stopping alot going on, couldn't get to my brothers yesterday to see my nephew but today we managed to park down the bottom of the hill and got to see Maxwell (nephew) and give him his birthday present...he's soooo cute! Also its his mums birthday today and we got her some professional pics done of Max so she was really happy. Think its going to be a while before I have my scan...got my first booking in appointment on Jan 11th when i'm 9 weeks and then a scan a few weeks after that I think.

Oops i'm writing an essay here lol! I'm off to put my Christmas Tree up now :)


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies, so sorry for the selfish post, just letting you know Jesus is still in. No signs of anything yet. 
Absolutely manic weekend doing his room, will try and post some pics tomorrow x x x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

ill jump on later to post, im off to work now, last night was day 1 of soy :thumbup: hope it does the trick again


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Gals! Here is my weekly check in :flower:

I hope you've all been well! 

Linny- gorgeous bump! Down to the wire girls!! your little angels will be here soon!!!

Spark- glad all is ok ( at least what I can remember of what i've read back to- please forgive me ) I see you've started "nesting"....one of my girlfriends I went to high school with is also due in just a few weeks- she said she can't keep still right now...

SBB- I'm thinking ba-jesus ( you like that? my baby-jesus shortcut..) will make his debut on the 26th...just that itchy feeling....

Never- I'm holding out for you this month girlie! with all that rockin' in the sheets- you JUST HAVE TO GET THAT BFP THIS MONTH! BTW- i'm testing on the 25th too :winkwink: we weren't really "trying" this cycle...but what a lovely surprise that would be :headspin:

TnT- Hi Sweetheart! Yep...kick those feet up and reeeeelaxation time! I haven't looked yet, but are you temping this cycle?

TTC- Have a wonderful holiday!!

Kel- are you all shopped out? I was at Lowe's yesterday and the lady in front of me turned around- I could have sworn - she could have been your twin. I really wanted jump on her and hug her but she might have thought I was trying to mug her :haha:

Char- you're probably safer at home :hugs:. It's COLD down here in the south but NO SNOW, Thank God! 

Yazzy- Have fun putting up your tree =) DH thinks im weird because I always pull the ottoman up next to the tree and just sit there. I like the smell!:shrug: Finally gonna get some stuff wrapped.

Hi Dandy, Erin, AJ, Celtic & Welshie and everyone else I missed :dohh:- I hope you're all doing well!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

sparkle05 said:


> Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Providing i don't go into early labour baby sparkle is being induced on January 6th. I am so glad i had this appointment today. The consultant has really put me at ease, she has gone through everything with me today and I'm feeling a lot happier now. I have a prescription as long as my arm :dohh: I'm going to look like a drug addict when i go to the chemist later :dohh:
> Well it's sleeves up for us and we will be getting everything washed and ready for sparkle and Christmas.
> 
> Thanks again ladies for your continued support it's much appreciated :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thats great news and your so close now:hugs: so glad they are keeping a close eye on you and baby sparkle is happy:happydance: take it easy as well ok! 



Linny said:


> PS Just wanted to ask SBB, Sparkle or Celtic.....do any of you get stiff and sore fingers in the morning? I don't know whether I'm sleeping with them clenched hard but when I wake up they always feel sore :(

 No, sore hips yes though and killer heart burn and Im still getting round ligament pain :haha: 
keep an eye on it, whoa think it did happen me once on one hand only though and I think it was the way I was sleeping.

Never that mad about the bleeding I hope it eases off soon, but why hey on the extra night with DH :hugs:

Kel supper cold here and snow forecasted as well, hope you had/ Have a fun night out:happydance:

SBB cant wait to see pictures :hugs: put your feet up thats an order! 

Delilah Hello :flower: I love the smell of a real tree as well, we decorated ours this evening and I need more decorations another thing to add to my list :dohh:

Linny good luck tomorrow I hope it has:hugs: I have my appointment on Tuesday Im not looking forward to the journey but deffo to the scan and seeing baby again. 

Dandy I see on FB that there has been really bad weather hope the rain clears soon or gives you a wee break! I do miss the thunder storms though.

Char we are looking to get snow tuesday, hey post a picture :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: linny

hows your bump going? when are you due?

i do love a good storm, long as im home safe and its not a destructive one


----------



## Leeze

:hi: - it's late but I couldn't resist a quick check in to see how everyone is and to say hi!!

I've missed all the TTC and bump chat over the weekend so it's great to be back!

Never - how long has the bleeding been going for? I bled for 1.5 days before I got my BFP in June - and I've heard IB can go on for up to 3 days. Fingers crossed for you 

Dandy - that's scary about your tyres. Glad you eventually got some help with that

SBB - I predict a later birth for you, 2nd Jan is my prediction! If so this means you get to buy presents for jesus every year in the sales and so can buy him more for less!!

TNT - sounds like a nightmare for you about your brother. I hope it's just a phase he's going through and he manages to sort himself out. Must be difficult for you, and I guess you want to help him but sometimes there's not much you can do

Kel - I hope you get your tooth sorted and it doesn't end up being too much of a nightmare. Also, that you get it done soon so you can get back on the TTC train

Linny - I love your bump! It looks so neat as well! I bet you're really proud!

I was out with a pregnant friend on Monday and the owner of the restaurant (man) kept touching her bump - she was so good and patient about it. I kept wanting to tell him to get his hands off. I think people sometimes feel like they're patting the baby's head or something and forget it's actually a woman's stomach!!

AFM - tired after weekend with family. feeling like I'm getting a cold. lots of sneezing and a sore throat. A few little twinges on my lower right side but I've had these every month for about the last 4 months around this time so I'm trying not to read too much into it!!

Hi to everyone else - hope you're getting excited about Xmas

Now let's definitely get some Xmas BFPs - Never, Delilah (and some good Xmas BD-ing for those who are O-ing around then!!! - Dandy) xx


----------



## dandybrush

gosh leeze if i was your friend i woulda told the guy off too :dohh: 

yes im getting 4 new tyres on today

i think i'll be Oving around new year, wouldnt that make for a nice new year present :thumbup: im soo soo hopeful that it will happen for us soon


----------



## TntArs06

Just checken in! Hope you all are fab! Have a good monday! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: v quiet here today! 

I have been for a walk and been bouncing on my ball in an attempt to shift baby Jesus (or BaJesus!) - but nothing so far!


So here are the nursery pics.. 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01629.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01633.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01640.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01639.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01638.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01637.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01627.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01628.jpg

Oh and this was it on Tuesday last week: 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01610.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01609.jpg

Still got to get some bits. A better rug, and obviously just bits and pieces but I'm sure they'll all come later with presents etc. Also might paint his name letters bright colours and put it on the wall above the bookshelves. I have papered inside the wall cupboard and just doing inside the drawers (mainly cos they're filthy! :sick:) 
Oh and I want to take the silver bits off the birdboxes and re-paint them so they're just like little houses! And I'm getting a blind made from the horses fabric that's in the cot, and probably a bumper too. 

:D 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

TNT I love the new picture! 

x x x


----------



## TntArs06

SBB I love the nursery! You are so creative! Its so cute! Just love it! Thank you about your comment. Those were our engagement pix from last year! A bit warmer then as well! :haha:


----------



## yazzy

Gorgeous nursery you have created SBB :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hello all! I wish I had known about this thread months ago!!! I spent 4 days on the internet reading EVERYTHING I could find on this lol I just wanted to add my two bits. I took maca Root 2000mg(pill form) a day for one cycle and got My BFP after ttc for 11 months. Got my BFP Oct 7th. So I really believe it worked for me!


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls!

wow it has been one heck of a hectic weekend for me. DH's flight kept getting canceled so it was a weekend filled with goodbyes everyday. messed with my emotions! i don't think his being gone has quite settled in yet. 

SBB - the nursery is beautiful! wow, you are one talented chick. you want to come decorate mine when i finally get my :bfp:? hehe

char - the bleeding is very odd. the first day it was bright red spotting. the second day it was bleeding as though i was on my period, but not bright red anymore, more like dark red. the third day was brown blood. four day NOTHING. and now again today it's back to red. very weird for me as i have not had a cycle this short since charting so not sure if it could mean anything. :shrug:

dandy - i hope the soy does the trick for you this cycle! a new years :bfp: would be FAB!

erin - good luck honey. hopefully the :sex: you got in on O day did the trick for you. FX'ed!

linny - i LOVE LOVE LOVE your profile picture! :hugs:

sparkle - thank you dear. i very much enjoyed the extra nights with DH. how are those contractions going today? are you excited? i can't believe i've been around for all of your pregnancy! and linny's as well. sheesh!

TNT - i'm thinking O was yesterday :happydance: you get a shot this month? i'm with yazzy on getting some rest! i'm ready for a sticky bean for you!

yazzy - how are you doing sweets?

delilah - :yipee: looks like you, leeze, and i are testing buddies for christmas day. oh i'm hoping for us all so much! PRAYING! PRAYING! thanks for the encouragement :hugs:

leeze - right there with you on the christmas :bfp:'s honey! let's do this!

kel, celtic, TTC :wave:

welshie, AJ, whit, wispy, lucy, ticktock, - where the heck are you girls??? :cry: :cry: :cry:

mommy - congrats on your new little bub, glad to know maca worked for you! 

AFM the snow is CRAZY here in germany. just crazy! waiting to test but not that hopeful. bleeding has been weird. NO SYMPTOMS. all i've felt is niggles and sharp pains on my right side. also cramps here and there and gas but that's it. :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies.......love love love the nursery SBB!!!

TnT awesome new pic!

I am playing iwth my nephew so I cant catch up but wanted to keep my eye on sparkle and sbb...chat later!!!!!


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - wow that nursery is amazing! You know you said you live near me, Well you should come do mine when I finally move ;) hehe cant believe how quick Youve done it too :) 

Tnt - Aww love your pic :thumbup: 

Ttc - have fun playing with ya nephew ;) 

never - Aww hun :hugs: the bleeding is soo weird!! Glad its stopped now!! 

Yazzy - :hi: any ms?


----------



## xcharx

AFM - Well we got about 3 inches of snow on sat, it was a nightmare. Now its snowing again :( damn it!! I started work at 7am today, finally finished my morning at 12.30. Then back out again at 4.20 and got in at 6.40!! I only did 4 ppl in that time :( feel knackered now!! Gna spend the rest of the night relaxing :) having a nice hot bath :) xx


----------



## nevertogether

i'm glad too. with all the niggles and pains i've been getting on my right side i can't help but be optimistic though. still testing on christmas day!


----------



## dandybrush

sbb - love your nursery :thumbup: its gorgeous :cloud9: 1 day away from my guess of your popping date :dohh: (well 2 days for you, i picked dec 22, thats the day i got proposed to on :blush: )

never: :hugs: hun, im kinda hopeful that its implantation bleeding you are experiencing :hugs: so so hopeful and confused for you, sorry your OH has finally gone :cry: :hugs: 

AFM this week is a mega busy week on the lead up till christmas, i am busy everyday, when all i want is a day off work to stay home and catch up on my washing and tidy my house. today i have to go buy my OH's present :dohh: and get some groceries with mum, tomorrow we are doing our "baking" for pples presents and for xmas day, thurs im doing mum and dads housework with them (the party is at their house this year) friday i have to finish work when i can and get over to pick OH up from work and get out to his grandmas for xmas eve dinner :dohh: im never gonna get my washing done :haha: 

my nephew is gonna be at xmas :dohh: i get so jealous when he is around :cry: i just wanted to surprise everyone this xmas and say i was preg :dohh: :cry: oh wells, ill just have to surprise them next year hopefully :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: mommy, so glad to hear that macca got you your bfp :happydance:


----------



## mommyof2peas

dandybrush said:


> :wave: mommy, so glad to hear that macca got you your bfp :happydance:


Thank you!! I even had my clommid for the next month all set and ready. Didnt need it though :)


----------



## TntArs06

Heya girls

Never- So sorry OH is gone but glad you got a few days extra with him! I can't help but wonder its IB...im on pins and needles for you. 5 more days until testing for all of you!! :happydance::happydance: Eeeck I can't wait to find out! I will be at my grannys during that time so I may have to log on and find out. Im thinking I might have Ovd yesterday too. I had cramps like crazy and LOADS of ewcm (which I normally dont). Just wondering when I can finally begin TTC again? Donor leaves march 6th (we think) and this shot might be the only one we have left...maybe a 2nd (FX). So im trying...im thinking my metformin might have gave me all this EWCM sense it regulates most cycles! Who knows I guess. Gosh I can't get over your symptoms....FX girl!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt; 

Mommy- So glad about your story! That is awesome and gives us hope as well! 

Dandy- I wanted a Christmas BFP as well. But now that I think about it...to have a BFP in the new year would be wonderful and a perfect way to start the year!! FX for you my dear! Get some softcups girl!

Char- Get some rest hun. Sounds like a super busy day! And a nice bath sounds lovely...enjoy hun!

TTC- Have fun playing with the nephew!! Chat later on! :hugs:

AFM- Having a nice relaxing day with Amy. FINALLY getting some time together. Going to scrapbook today too. :happydance:


----------



## Leeze

:hi: ladies and thanks mommy for sharing your success story!

SBB - I love your nursery pics, little jesus is gonna be one lucky fella!

TNT - great new avatar pic, very romantic and dreamy!

Dandy - I so know the feeling about wanting to be able to tell everyone you're pregnant and imagining it would have happened by now. I just spent the weekend with my parents and I feel like I'm keeping a big part of my life from them by not telling them we're TTC but I also had thought it would have happened by now and that we could tell them when we were happily passed the 12 week mark. Our time will come though, 2011 will hopefully be our year!!

Never, that sounds really difficult re your OH and not knowing when he was going to go. How long are you normally apart from him for, that must be tough on you both!

Never and Delilah - I will definitely be signing on from Spain (if we get there because of the horrible snow) to see if you got your BFPs and to give you an update on my test!! Wouldn't that be amazing!

Baby dust everyone x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Just for FYI,

I took the pill form. Because from what Ive read the powder form taste like ass LOL there is also a liquid , but I can't see it tasting any better then the powder. Its pretty cheap , I found it at a local store for $7 for 100 pills. I took 2000mg a day. they were 500mg pills .So I took two at breakfast and 2 and lunch. I read that if not taken with food it can give you tummy issues. Also for Fertility issues Ive read that you have to take at least 2000mg for it to work. Ive read some gals taking as much as 3000mg a day. But that seemed a bit much for me. I also got it from a local store,as you never really know what your getting when you order off line :D

I only took it for three weeks As I read to take it three weeks on and one week off. so your body doesn't get used to it. and I stopped taking it all together when I got my BFP as I found there wasn't enough research of taking Maca Root while pregnant :)


----------



## SBB

I just wrote a huge reply to everyone and I stupidly (my own fault) lost it :cry: 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - your one busy girl :haha: have fun tho :) hmm I want some freshly baked cookies talking of cooking lol 

mommy - I took maca for 3 weeks and got my bfp :thumbup: glad it worked for you too. 

Tnt - yay for O :) Wheres the donor going?? 

xx


----------



## nevertogether

leeze - we've actually been kind of lucky this year. we saw each other for three weeks in feb/march. after that - one week in july, 2 days (which was only about a few hours each day) in september...and then almost a month from the end of november to now. it's certainly not a lot, but it's better than nothing. our next time together will be february and he will be done with deployment in march. he will spend april back home with my step daughter and family and then be here may and june and after that it's up in the air. he might be deploying again. :shrug: 

TNT - were you able to ask your doc when you can try again? is your donor going to iraq or afhanistan? sigh. the war seems neverending. i have a good friend leaving for afghanistan in two weeks and so many more deployed right now :cry:

hoping for a :bfp: :)


----------



## nevertogether

thought ya'll might like to see a few new ones...
 



Attached Files:







156116_10150113595990833_597710832_7993826_4035157_n.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 7









156392_177763642253154_100000585581873_524158_3768947_n.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 8









166403_1521455352542_1119318413_31136507_2576973_n.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 9









photo.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TntArs06

Never- I just love the new pics! You two look soo in love!! I love it. Dr said we can do the IUI next cycle....well whenever af decides to come. Im hoping that my insulin levels are down more by that time. I might ask her to run some tests before we start. But we arent able to try this cycle due to my insulin being super high....which was prob the reason for the MC. And our donor is going to Afganistan. :cry: The worst place and he drives the units on routes to find bombs in stuff...so I will be a wreck when he's over there whether we get a BFP or not. We love him so much for even trying with no strings attached. I hope your hunny doesn't get deployed! Ughh I just wish the war would end already. I just can't believe how long it has taken...dang on politics! Bet you those politicians wouldn't fight for us!! Arrgggg dont get me on that subject! :haha: 

Char- Our donor is deploying to Afganistan in begining of March unfortunately. He can't wait cause he loves to travel. But his job scares the crap outta me...like I know you shouldn't watch the news but I dont think I can stay away from it!


----------



## dandybrush

never :hugs: i love those pics, you are the cutest couple :cloud9: 

tnt - i might look into the softcups, dunno if OH will go for it though

char - im baking tomorrow: rum balls, bourbon balls (an adjusted rum ball recipe), shortbread, caramel fudge, rocky road (milk and white choc) um, i think thats all...


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> never :hugs: i love those pics, you are the cutest couple :cloud9:
> 
> tnt - i might look into the softcups, dunno if OH will go for it though
> 
> char - im baking tomorrow: rum balls, bourbon balls (an adjusted rum ball recipe), shortbread, caramel fudge, rocky road (milk and white choc) um, i think thats all...

Well its worth a shot!! Wont know till ya ask. So that way if your sleeping and he's tired...he can do his thang and give you a cup and then everyone goes to bed...Sense there is a scheduling issue sometimes! I got my BFP that way...so it is possible! :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

hopefully we wont have that issue this time, as i should be Oving over new years and OH has a weeks holiday :thumbup:


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> hopefully we wont have that issue this time, as i should be Oving over new years and OH has a weeks holiday :thumbup:

Oh ya thats right!! So then no worries there... he is fully rested and in celebration mode from the New Year!! :thumbup::thumbup: girl.... Sounds VERY promising!


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: Ladies 

LINNY, I have had loads of random dreams, some have been awful. I dreamt the other night that one of jacks friends killed one of mine :pop: and jack let him hide in our loft. When i asked him what the noise was coming from our loft he said "don't worry love it's just the birds back" :saywhat: I have no idea if he was caught as i was woke up just after that lol.
I'm so glad you past your GTT test. One less thing to worry about. Keep an eye on those hands. I have had to take my wedding rings off at night. The midwife said yesterday that a small amount of swelling at 35 weeks is normal, but should you wake up looking like shrek then please give us a call :dohh: 
The funniest thing about all this itching is Jack putting my cream on. He shouts up the stairs while I'm in the bath "let me know when it's time for care in the community" :rofl:
How did your scan go ? 

TNT, I love your new picture :thumbup:

SBB, Wow i love your nursery its gourgous :thumbup: Not long to go now. Oooh I'm so excited the first maca baby is nearly here. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

MOMMYOF2PEAS, Congratulations on getting your BFP :hugs::hugs::hugs:

NEVER, How are you ? Sorry you got messed around so much with DH leaving. I can't imagine how hard it is for you both :hugs::hugs: My contractions are still going on but they are only braxton hicks i have been getting more as the days are going on. They are very irregular and not to painful so I'm trying to ignore them lol. I am so glad that i have been able to share my pregnancy with you and the other ladies. I cant believe it's nearly over it's gone so fast :wacko: I cant wait to share your pregnancy with you. I have every intention of staying on this thread until baby sparkle goes to work :rofl: 
I love the photos so sweet :hugs::hugs::hugs:

DANDY, Fingers crossed you catch that eggy this cycle. We want lots of Christmas BFP's flashing in the new year. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: TTC, LEEZE, CHAR, KELSTER, and all the other ladies :hugs::hugs:

Not a lot to report today. Having my bloods taken again tomorrow. Just taking it easy and getting ready for Christmas. I have the other kids home so you can imaging the noise and excitement in the house. Even cleaning the rabbit out has some appeal this week just so i can have some peace and quite lol.


----------



## sparkle05

SBB, That is meant to say looks gorgeous :dohh: God help me I'm not going to have a brain cell left soon. They were in short supply to start with :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Thanks sparkle! I hope the bloods come back ok :hugs: 

Morning everyone :wave: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning sbb

:wave: night everyone :haha:


----------



## Linny

:hi: ladies!!

Dandy....can you PLEEEEASE send me all those things you are baking??? :rofl: :rofl: They sound delicious and since I got pregnant i have such a sweet tooth :D Roll on the new year for lots of :sex:

Sparkle....oh yeah the dreams are very weird! :rofl: :haha: made me smile about Jack putting your cream on :rofl:

Never....I LOVE your pics you put on. What a gorgeous couple you are, your baby will be sooooo beautiful :D I'm really hoping its gonna be your xmas :bfp: along with Leeze and Del. 

SBB.......gorgeous nursery, very classy!! 

Char...brrrr this snow is well annoying. We supposed to be getting even more on thurs BOOOOOO!!!

Leeze...I hope you manage to get away!!

TNT...love your new profile pic :hugs:

Well scan went well, didn't really see Little Little cos her head was low in my pelvis but the main thing is the placenta has moved so i should be able to have a natural birth :yipee: :yipee:

On a more rubbish note OH left today for Scotland and won't be home till after Boxing Day. We have never spent xmas together and this year was gonna be our first and I was gonna go with him. I decided not to in the end with being so far along, the weather and his family live on a Island off Scotland so its quite a journey. I didn't want him to stay here cos he rarely sees his family so off he's gone :cry: :cry:


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone, just checking in and catching up with you all :)

Linny - excellent news from your scan and that you can have a natural delivery yay!

Never - love your pics, you two look very happy together...wishing your BFP to come to you very soon.

Dandy - come on girl lets get you a New Year BFP...how lovely would that be :)

SBB - hope you are ok and not too uncomfortable.

Char - how are you feeling hun?

Sparkle - hee hee laughing about your 'care in the community' comment. Hope the itching isn't too unbearable though.

AFM - lots of snow here so haven't been able to do much. Got my presents organised and wrapped and been spending lots of time chilling at home which has been good as i'm having phases of being exhausted! It's been quite strange because I have such a sweet tooth and not really into savoury things but I can't get enough of crisps expecially strong salt and vinegar flavour and i've also started on the pickled onions arrgh whats up with these hormones lol! All is good though, sore boobs and occasional sickness feeling which makes me need food there and then but I don't mind one bit :)


----------



## dandybrush

quiet board :shrug:

sure linny ill post my foods over to you....:shrug: 
glad that you can go the natural route :thumbup: so sorry you and OH have to be apart over christmas, what you did is very selfless, i dont know if i could do that in your situation :hugs: 

yazzy - wouldnt a new year bub be just dreamy :cloud9: unlikely with the 25% chance :dohh: but dreamy
well i've got my presents wrapped, im still waiting on one to arrive, hope it gets here before xmas :dohh: I bought my OH's yesterday :happydance: i think he'll love it :thumbup:

today is baking day...gonna be another busy one, and i have to go to the shops again :dohh: we couldnt get everything on monday

yazzy - i love pickled onions :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

mmmm i'm with linny. definitely send some of those baked goods this way :)


----------



## dandybrush

lol, how bout i post pics of what i make and you can all drool over them :haha:

:dohh: sorry that was mean :dohh: 

i love baking before xmas, i do it every year with mum :cloud9:


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: i'm baking with friends this weekend. should be fun!


----------



## dandybrush

what are you baking never?


----------



## Leeze

:hi: everyone

you're making me feel hungry with all this talk of baking!!

Linny - great news it looks like you can have a natural birth! Sorry to hear your OH will be away for Xmas day, but that was also a lovely thing to do to let him go see his family on his own - and just think next Xmas will be a very special one!!!

Never - the photos of you both are adorable! That sucks that you don't know if he'll be deployed in the summer, you'd better get lots of BD-ing in over the next few months and get your BFP (if you haven't already got a little tiny bean growing already!!)

Sparkle - really funny dreams you're having! I had a couple of really vivid dreams this week, one of them were I could fly and I was being chased by people that wanted to experiment on me! I had a small porcupine like creature looking after me. That was weird! I'm hoping it might be an early pregnancy sign!! Have you noticed your dreams have got more vivid throughout pregnancy, I've heard this can happen?

Hi to everyone else, and just in case I'm not on here now for a few days I want to wish you all a great Xmas! I'm hoping our flight will still go on Thursday.

I'm feeling kinda strange today, partly I've been feeling tired and have noticed a strong sense of smell so I'm really hoping these are possible early symptoms. But I'm trying not to get my hopes up because I've had a few months where I've thought I've had symptoms and it's come to nothing. I've also just had a long phone call with my best friend who I haven't spoke to for a while because she lives 400 miles away now and we've both been really busy recently. She's just told me she's about 7 weeks pregnant and she was on the pill and not even trying. I'm really happy for her because they've decided they're going to keep it, but I can't help but feel a bit sad for me and it's made me feel quite numb. I'm so glad I've got you guys to share this with, I've just tried to call my OH to talk to him about it but his number is busy at the moment!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

all i know as of now is cookies, cookies, and more cookies :) good night maca girls! sigh, another day of waiting and hoping for a :bfp: 4 more days leeze and delilah!


----------



## dandybrush

night never :wave: i still have everything crossed for you, its making working and walking very difficult :haha: :rofl: 

leeze :hugs: i know how you feel girlie :hugs: its tough when other pple fall pg by accident so easily :dohh:


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: There my beautiful girls! Yay! Im taking the rest of the week off to do NOTHING! well, probably work on my kitchen backsplash but that is about it.
:dust::dust::dust::dust: Leeze & Never!! Counting down girls!! Leeze- wow there for symptoms. How great if at least ONE of us is already incubating a little beanie!

Dandy- I baked for my office xmas party and made a tiramisu with LOTS of love :winkwink: its was yummm.....if I could figure out a way to package the stuff up, I would happily send some to all of you.

Linny- booo for not getting to spend the holiday with OH:hugs: he will be back before bubs gets here, right?

TnT- I LOVE that photo! So relaxed and natural! Those are the best ones. 

Yazzy- How you feeling sweets?

Sparkle- I'll have to agree- the "care in the community" bit is gigglicious!

SBB- Love the nursery! Soooo soothing! The walls are my favorite:thumbup:

:hi: Char, Kel, Celtic, Welsh & all you other lovelies!


----------



## dandybrush

mmm tiramsu :thumbup: yay for time off work :happydance:


----------



## Leeze

Just a quick one to say hi as I'm at work and shouldn't really be on here! But couldn't help but drop by quickly! Have a lovely holiday everyone

Delilah and Never - only a few days now!! fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Linny

:hi: girls!

Dandy....defo post pics, I wanna see the rocky road :rofl: :rofl:

Yazzy...hey chick, your symptoms sound a little like mine. I felt sick if I didn't eat at first, then it changed to feeling sick no matter what but I have to say salt & vinegar golden wonder crisps were my first craving, along with cheese. Then as I got further along my sweet tooth kicked in (ive never had a sweet tooth) and now I love oranges or orange flavoured drinks/sweets. hey maybe your having a girl too :winkwink: :D

Leeze...promising symptom, the dreams but I know what you mean about having 'symptoms' some months and no :bfp: at the end of it! My dreams were very vivid at the beginning, I dreamt alot about OH leaving me/cheating which they say is common. The dreams seem to have come back in the later stages now. I hope you get away for xmas, have a fab day and get your much deserved :bfp: like all our girls!!

Del...yep OH will be back the 27th for New Year so its only a few days, and I'm having a lovely meal in a hotel xmas day with my family so it'l still be nice. Can't wait for you to test, will make a point of coming on here to check :D


----------



## nevertogether

i'm sorry to be so selfish in this post, but i just had to talk to you girls. DH just messaged me that his best friend's girlfriend is pregnant. i'm so freaking annoyed!!!!!! :cry: i know they drink and i KNOW they do drugs and it just frustrates me. i told him i would have rather not known and he got offended because it hurt my feelings to know that they are pregnant when i know the lifestyle they lead. i don't care if it took them 10 months to get pregnant. they both JUST got jobs, never keep jobs, drink, do drugs, live with her dad. what the heck??? :cry: i feel so defeated.


----------



## Linny

:hugs::hugs: So sorry never!

It must have been so hard to have heard that! Its so rubbish when people who don't seem fit to be parents get pregnant whilst drinking/taking drugs when your trying your hardest by taking all the vits and charting etc!

I know its awful & rubbish and any time you need to vent we are here for you :hugs: :hugs: You still have xmas day.......:D


----------



## nevertogether

i know i have christmas day, but i don't think it's going to happen. with the weird bleeding last week, and practically no symptoms other than ones that can be accounted to things other than pregnancy. i'm just not that hopeful. i hate being so cry baby about it, but i just don't even know why i try anymore. maybe i should go AWOL in the army and start doing drugs and drinking and then God will pick me to be a mother. i don't know.


----------



## xcharx

Never - big :hugs: babe!! I know iow you feel. Last year my friend got pregnant, she dont work & smokes weed. I was soo annoyed! I didnt see her for weeks after she told me. Then when I did she her she kept banging on about her baby, it broke my heart. But just think babe. They have nothing to offer their baby - yeah I know that sounds mean. I really hope you get a bfp!! Ive got a good feeling about it babe. :hugs: :hugs: 
xx


----------



## Linny

nevertogether said:


> i know i have christmas day, but i don't think it's going to happen. with the weird bleeding last week, and practically no symptoms other than ones that can be accounted to things other than pregnancy. i'm just not that hopeful. i hate being so cry baby about it, but i just don't even know why i try anymore. maybe i should go AWOL in the army and start doing drugs and drinking and then God will pick me to be a mother. i don't know.

I wish i could say something to make you feel better, and I really hope the random bleeding in your cycle this month IS because something is different this time and its your :bfp:

Don't give up just yet hun, and I know its easy for me to say but I honestly felt like giving up so many times before it happened for me. I'm keeping my legs, fingers, toes, arms, EVERYTHING crossed its good news for you. Try not to let this news beat you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw never I totally understand why it would upset you :hugs: it's hard hearing other people are pregnant even if they're not skaggy drug takers. 

I'm sorry I don't know what to say to make you feel better, but feel free to rant to us :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Aww Never im sorry hun! Nothing pisses me off more than people that dont deserve kids bc of their "activities" that are NOT healthy. Pisses me off bc we do EVERYTHING and anything just get preg and here they are "falling preg" while doing drugs! Arrghhh My friend just had a baby 8 months ago and they were going to wait until he was 2-3 to try again and she just told me... after the mc.... that they were trying again with in the next few months!! Just not fair sometimes! Big :hugs: hun!! I sure hope this is a BFP for you. Cuz you have never had this sense charting and already counting yourself out this cycle....that happened to me as well! FX my dear.

I think I FINALLY Ovd! Well FF says I did! LOL So Beginning of Jan we can try again annnndd I "might" have another shot if it doesn't work the first time. It would be cutting it pretty damn close though! The suspense is killing me! To only have two possible chances left is nerve racking!!! 

Alright off to get ready for work...enjoy your day ladies!!! 

Where's Kel???? Miss ya babe!


----------



## nevertogether

girls, thank you so much for all of the support :hugs: i think i'm in a little better of a mood after reading all of your responses and care. i'm still a little mad though and DH isn't helping when he isn't trying to relate with me, instead he is expecting me to "get over it." but whatever, drive on. 

*SBB* how is baby jesus doing? still hanging in there?

*TNT* :yipee: YAY for O'ing! i certainly hope there is a :bfp: in your near future. we were just there for the birth of a friend's baby, and we had been trying even before they found out about that baby (they're second baby "oops") ...so it's kind of depressing. i've got everything crossed you get it before your donor goes and fights for our country!

*LINNY* really appreciate your support honey. you give me the little oomph that i need :hugs:

*CHAR* it does sound mean, but i know exactly what you are talking about. it's the so the truth!


----------



## SBB

Yay for ov TNT! Glad you will hopefully get 2 shots as well :happydance: but fx you only need one! 

I am soooo hoping for a Xmas bfp for you never - would be so cool! 

Yep Jesus still in, he's blatantly going to go over - little monkey! Not much I can do though apart from the old wives tales, which I'm pretty sure don't really work :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

he seems to be VERY comfy inside there! :haha: he is going to be a very unhappy little man when he finally comes out. i can't wait though! he has so many anxious people waiting on him!


----------



## Delilahsown

:hugs:oh Never! that just makes me feel so UGH right there with you. i say, you are allowed to relish on that side of the fence all you want. nothing annoys me more than finding out when people are pregnant who choose that lifestyle. here we are, trying to do everything that we are supposed to and then it just doesn't happen. :hugs: it will be our turn soon enough my dear!

TnT :happydance: for ov! its the next best thing ( i think) to a bfp because we know something is happening down there.
:hi: to all you gals! I'll be back later... i am ATTEMPTING to tile my kitchen backsplash, so we will see how that goes...


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Linny, :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sorry you don't get to spend Christmas with your DH. Come down here and spend it with us :happydance::happydance: We can be to uncomfortable pregnant ladies together and jack can do all the work lol. Glad to hear your scan went well and it looks like you can have a natural delivery :thumbup:

Dandy, Ummmm any baked goods left :winkwink: I now have to make rice crispy cakes with Ella on Christmas eve, courtesy of bloody father christmas. I took ella to see him and he asked her if she could make him chocolate rice crispy cakes as he was fed up with mince pies :wacko: Thank you very much father bloody Christmas :dohh:

LEEZE, Fingers crossed for your BFP this month. I had a very strong sense of smell just before i got my BFP :hugs::hugs::hugs:

NEVER, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: How bloody typical. It's always the ones who abuse themselves that get up the duff first. Im so sorry the news has upset you :hugs::hugs::hugs: Just think when you get your BFP you will know that you will make the better parents and you have given your baby the best possible start in a fit and healthy body :hugs::hugs:

TNT, :happydance: For OV :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: We look forward to seeing your BFP very soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

SBB, Baby jesus maybe waiting for you to have your Christmas dinner before he makes his entrance lol. If you eat loads there will be no room left and he will have no choice but to come out :happydance::happydance:

DELILAH, Good luck with the tiling :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Not much to report here, still waiting for blood results to come back.


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle :haha: that'll teach you from taking ella to see santa :haha: 

yep heaps of food made, and some packaged for presents, i burned the caramel fudge so i had to go out for more ingredients for that one :dohh: but it seems all good now, gonna cut the fudge up today

i've been having maybe a glass of wine a day atm, its christmas and we just keep celebrating :dohh: will that stuff up what the soy is doing?

never :hugs: so sorry you had to get that news before xmas :hugs: 

right and i've forgotten everything else :dohh: 

:wave: morning girls :kiss:


----------



## Linny

:hi: dandy......yum yum I can almost taste all your baking :lol: :rofl: Not too sure how the alcohol will affect soy, i think when i took it i still drank cos AF was in town and I always used to make the most of that time :D

:hugs: never, hope your feeling a bit better hun :hugs:

Spark.....I'm on my way :rofl::rofl: I have to say I'm sooooooooo bored! He took my car cos his is a banger so I can't go out anywhere, the pavements are icy so can't even have a walk and it looks like i have all of tomorrow on my own now too :cry:. Thinking about it I'd have been better staying at work another week! On the plus side, ive started packing my hospital bag :D Let us know when your bloods come back :hugs:

:hi: SBB...sorry Jesus is too comfy in there! Have you a sweep booked or anything? My friend swears by RLT so I'm starting that soon!

TNT...:yipee: for ovulating :yipee:

Del...good luck with the tiling :D


----------



## SBB

I'm on the RLT but that's really to help with the pushing stage, it doesn't actually bring labour on... Meant to be great though for making the pushing bit easy. He will just come when he's ready I guess! No sweep booked, have another MW appt xmas eve. 

I'm glad you can have your natural birth :) sorry your OH has gone for Xmas though :( I'd be soooo bored! 

Sparkle I hope your bloods come back ok, let us know... 

Dandy my mouth is watering I need some of your food!!! 

Hey delia :wave: 

Where is kell? She hasn't been on for days :shrug: I'll email her... 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies! Trying to catch up on here...but family is keeping me quite busy...my other nephews come in tonight so I am excited!
Never - I can totally relate, I have a sneaky suspicion that someone I know is pg...and all she has said is she doesnt want kids because it will ruin her figure! It so gets to me...but I am noticing more and more when I see her around that she isnt drinking and she cancelled her NY's plans to go to another island for this big drink fest....I said something to Brad about it and he jsut said...we should be happy for others which he is right about...but I jsut cant help but get upset as to why it hasnt happened for me.

sparkle and sbb - I just wanted to check and see how you ladies are doing....oh I cant wait to here that the lil bubs are here!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Linny

Yeah I was wondering where Kel was too, hope she's ok :(

My friend had a great labour with her first baby and was taking RLT so she sold me :haha: The second stage of her labour was 9 mins and she had her baby out in four pushes.......I very much doubt that will happen for me though :D


----------



## SBB

Hey ttc! I totally get it's hard to be happy for others, I've been there too... Have fun with your nephews! 

Linny I hope it's that easy for us. The RL tea tastes nice. And I have the capsules too... 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

sorry guys i forgot to take pics of what i made :dohh: and its all packed up for presents now :dohh:


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies. Havent had time to catch up yet! 

its my grandads funeral today :( hope everything goes ok coz its still really snowy and icey in Luton!! Also ive got a pain in my right side. Im thinking its my stomach growing!

hope everyones ok :hugs: xx


----------



## SBB

Hope it goes ok char :hugs:

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i hope everything goes okay as well char :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

I hope everything goes ok Char, thinking of you today x

TNT - yay for O'ing so excited for you ttc in January...i've got a good feeling about it :)

Never - don't worry hun, we all know how you feel. My younger cousin fell pregnant (she's 5/6 months along now) and she said she was taking the pill. I am happy for her but at the same time I was feeling quite down as we had been ttc for ages by then. We're all here for you and when it does happen for you it will be extra special!

Hi Sparkle, SBB, TTC, Delilah and everyone I have missed. I hope you are all well and looking forward to Christmas :)


----------



## Linny

Char...thinking of you today hun. Hope all goes ok :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

x x x x


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs::hugs:

CHAR, Lots of love am thinking of you today :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well ladies my bloods are back and it's not good news. My levels are still climbing and they are deciding weather to go ahead with an earlier induction :cry: I should know more next week. I have to watch out for yellowing of my skin over the holidays and vomiting if any of these occur i need to go strait to the hospital to be assessed. I am starting to feel very unwell at the moment. I'm struggling to eat and have been feeling extremely nauseous for the last few days so will be keeping an eye on myself over the coming days :cry::cry:

Hope you are all enjoying your day :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

I'm so sorry it's not good news Hun :hugs: can't imagine how stressed and worried you must be... 

Will they induce you really soon? At 35/36 weeks baby sparkle will be just fine, she's almost ready to come out anyway so I'm sure it will all be ok. 

Will be keeping everything crossed for you, I hope you start to feel better too :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Char thinking of you hunni!!! BIG :hugs:

Sparkle- Im sorry hun!! But im sure baby sparkle will be okay and maybe it would be better for you and her if she does come sooner!

Sbb- Hows it going? Still snuggly in there?? :haha:

AFM- well not sure if can insem in Jan. Depends when I Ov cause my donor has training for sure from the 18th-21st. And "possibly" my start earlier on the 11th-21st! Ughh IDK what to do anymore...maybe give up??? IDK trying not to worry cause the military is SOO up and down..which Never def knows that feeling. Just going to enjoy the holidays for now...AF should be here by Jan 3rd. So we'll see I suppose! Have a great day ladies!


----------



## SBB

Aw TNT that's no good... What are you going to do if you don't get pregnant while he's here anyway, do you have another donor lined up? I hope it all works out and he can be there for ov :hugs: 

Jesus still snuggled up! I've been for a 2 mile walk but nothing... Might even :sex: later! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Awww no sparkle, so sorry your levels are still climbing, perhaps an earlier induction might be better if your beginning to feel crappy :hugs: :hugs: At least like SBB says, baby sparkle will be just fine born now and whats best for you and baby is most important.......i shall keep my phone on :D

SBB....is it really frustrating waiting? I'm still at the 'I'm not ready' part of my pregnancy but I have to say being at home is proving pretty boring and Ive weeks left before she's even due so I think it might change!

Tnt :hugs: hun. So sorry about your donor, especially hard as your so close to him. i hope you get a shot in January :hugs:


----------



## Linny

PS still no sign of kel or welshie....I might go stalk FB.........!!!


----------



## nevertogether

sparkle :hugs: keep us updated honey! 

i looked on FF and my longest cycle is 34 days, so it might be nice to wait until 35 to test. that would be our two year anniversary, dec 28 :)


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle :hugs: let us know how you go

char - thinking of you on this sad day :hugs: 

sbb - :haha: you get that baby out :haha: 

:wave: morning everyone else

i would just like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas (i might not make it bak on before) enjoy the break/holiday and I hope santa gives you what you want :winkwink:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hello Ladies,

Just inbcase I do not get on line again in time 

*Happy Christmas every one*

Never huge :hugs: hun I know what you mean, I remember people I used to know used drugs and were idiots got Pregnant first time and she smoked weed when she knew:growlmad: I dont talk to them any more. for other reasons though. horrible people, but even though I had just had Eireann my DD I was so annoyed as I was so careful and it took nearly two years to get pregnant with her:growlmad: but I did and it took forever again and here I am again :hugs: it will happen I just know it. 


Sparkle ooh if in doubt head straight in, Ild nearly get them to act now but Im sure they are watching you very closely:hugs:

SBB clary sage oil and remember those acuupunture points! worth a shot :thumbup:

hello to every one else:hugs:

I had my hospital appointment Tuesday and it went ok the scan said baby was measuring big border line huge! Im not 100% on the accuracy as he only measured the tummy no leg or other measurments so think it might be a bit off sugars were good though :happydance:

take care much love to all, have a great Christmas xxxx:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies! 

Sparkle I hope you are ok hun...praying for you!

Never - I so have everything crossed for you!

SBB - I see you are still hangin in there!

Merry xmas to everyone else!


----------



## CelticNiamh

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> Sparkle I hope you are ok hun...praying for you!
> 
> Never - I so have everything crossed for you!
> 
> SBB - I see you are still hangin in there!
> 
> Merry xmas to everyone else!

Same to you TCC hope you have a great one :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Hello Ladies! Do you have room for another maca buddy? :)

I started maca this cycle and I O'd 2-3 days earlier than normal! I'm very excited about that! Is that the maca that did that? I would be very happy if it's already making a difference balancing out my hormones! 

I hope all of you are doing well. I was reading a few pages back and my fx'd that everything is okay for you sparkle! Also, sorry to hear about your loss Char. 

Have a nice Holiday everyone! 

:dust:


----------



## xcharx

Hi ladies. Funeral went Well :) was nice for all the family to be together :) but there was soo much food left over!! 

sparkle - hope they sort it quick hun :hugs: 

Tnt - Haha my anniversary is 28th december too :) yay!! 

Sbb - no Baby? Damn I was wrong :( lol :) 

celtic - :hi: hun :) 

dandy - enjoy xmas babe :) 

just a quick catch up ladies, got work. Chat later Xxx


----------



## sparkle05

:hi:Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Just wanted to jump on and say .....................................

HAPPY CHRISTMAS MACA LADIES

I hope you all have a fantastic time. I may not be on for a couple of days. It depends on if i manage to steel 5 minutes for myself lol.

CHAR, :hugs::hugs::hugs: Glad everything went well yesterday :hugs::hugs: Merry christmas :hugs::hugs:

SBB, I will stalk from my phone at my mums to see if baby Jesus lives up to his name lol. Merry christmas :hugs::hugs:

NEVER, Fingers crossed for your christmas BFP. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Merry christmas :hugs::hugs:

KELSTER, Where are you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Merry christmas :hugs: 

TNT, Hope everything works out with your donor before he leaves :hugs::hugs::hugs: Merry christmas :hugs::hugs:

LINNY, Have a good one :hugs::hugs::hugs: I have stored your number in my phone and will text you if anything happens over the festive gatherings :dohh: Merry christmas :hugs::hugs:

KIKI, Welcome to the madness that is the maca thread :hugs::hugs: It's been a little quite on here over the last few days but do keep popping back I'm sure we will get back into the swing of things in the new year. We are usually a chatty bunch :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Merry christmas :hugs::hugs: 

Merry christmas Dandy, Celtic, Ttc,Welshie and all the other ladies :hugs::hugs: ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Just want to say HAPPY CHRISTMAS everyone just incase I don't get on here much over the next few days.

Have a lovely time whatever you are all up to and keep safe :)


----------



## TntArs06

Hello ladies!!! Nothing to report here! Just wanted to check in and say hello and to wish ya'll a Merry Christmas!! I hope you all have a lovely day with the family and please PLEASE be safe on the roads....already watching the news and its already crazy across the world! I will check in tomorrow (hopefully) and see those BFPs!!!! 

Take care ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Merry xmas lovely ladies​

I hope you all have a fantastic day, get everything you asked for and the xmas day testers a :bfp: I shall try and stalk through the day just to check on you all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Sparkle....hope baby sparkle behaves and manages to stay put for a few more days :hugs: :hugs:

SBB....Oooh excitement mounting.....will he be a baby Jesus after all????

Celtic...glad the scan went well, and the sugars are good :hugs:

To everyone else.......MERRY XMAS.........:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies :wave: happy Christmas!!! 

I hope to see some bfps here tomorrow too - would be fab!! 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day tomorrow! 

Has anyone heard from kell? She hasn't been on here since the 17th and hasn't replied to my email :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

I'm HERE I'm HERE

lord what a week it has been,, I have been in bed sick............... sick as a dog.... Still not feeling well but much better then I have been -just check out my temps.. oh yeah soo not like me to have temps like that.. not sure if it was because I am sick or not- 

lordy I gotta go back and catch up

Suz....................still no bubba?????????????? dam I was hoping I would at least log on and see that you have gone into labor................ 

ok ok let me catch up


----------



## SBB

Whoa those temps are mental!! 

Nope no baby jesus :( 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE :hugs:

ill be stalking to see our testers! 

HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE! 

XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX


----------



## SBB

Merry Christmas!! Good luck testers I hope you get that amazing present of a BFP!! 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Happy due day Sbb :) x


----------



## SBB

Thank you :D 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Merry Christmas! Came on here to stalk the testers and check on SBB. Kel sorry your sickly...get to feeling better. 

Check back later


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning and MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL!!!

well, I am out of the race...temp drop and I started to spot yesterday so af should be here full force by tonite, so i didn't even test.

fx'd for Leeze and Never!!


----------



## kelster823

Jumping on REAL quick as we are heading out the door already for the entire day

MUCH LOVE AND MERRY CHRISTMAS to you ladies.... 

I will check back when I get home later tonight


----------



## nevertogether

i tested this morning, :bfn: for me. still kind of hopeful though, considering i have no symptoms of AF and she still hasn't made an appearance. now i wish i knew when i ovulated. lol.

well, just wanted to wish everyone a merry christmas. mine was lonely. i was supposed to go to friends for christmas, but i've been throwing up all day so i think i might just continue laying down until this day is over with. 

:hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Kel - hope you had a good day! 

never - why you sick? Im still hopefull too :) remember I got a bfn at first ;) 

xx


----------



## Leeze

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVRERYONE!!

Greetings from Seville in Spain - great we managed to fly out here ok but sorry to report a BFN this morning. :growlmad: Also the tiredness I was feeling earlier in the week seems to have turned into a chest bug and I've got a nasty cough and sore chest. No signs of AF yet, but I'm preparing myself that she'll probably come tomorrow or Monday. 

Never - I really feel what you're saying about it being unfair when others seem to get pregnant more easily. My best friend who has just told me she's pregnant was on the pill and she also told me her OH had been out 3 nights in a row heavily drinking before she conceived. I think she'll make a great Mum, but it does seem unfair that me and my OH are really trying whatever we can do and if it doesn't happen this month for us it will be 12 months we've been trying

Sparkle - sorry to hear about your results, I hope you're bearing up ok and staying as strong and positive as you can be. Maybe it's a sign that baby Sparkle is ready to come into the world soon!

Kel - sorry to hear you're unwell. It's such a horrible time to be ill, isn't it? I'm trying my best to get into the holiday spirit but feeling pretty crappy with this chest bug.

Welcome Kiki - you'll find everyone to be really friendly and supportive on here.

Delilah - any news from you, have you tested yet? Never - fingers crossed that's it's too early for your BFP and it comes along in the next couple of days. I want to say the same about mine but I think it's better when I prepare myself for the worst.

Enjoy the rest of Xmas everyone - I hope Santa brought you everything you wanted (and anything else like those BFPs and healthy/happy pregnancies will come along soon in 2011)!!

xx


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: to delilah, leeze and never (still hopeful for you :thumbup: ) 

kel - sorry you have been so sick :sick: :hugs: 

i got an aweseome sony movie camera from OH for christmas, but it looks more like an iphone? :shrug: its small it has 4hr recording, its pocket size, perfect for what i want to do with it :thumbup: definately gonna come in handy

Hope santa spoiled everyone, have a great day girls


----------



## dandybrush

well i found out today my sisters husbands brother and wife are preg approx 3 months :cry: i so wish that was me :cry:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls... Hope everyone had a lovely Xmas :hugs: 

Dandy I'm sorry someone else is pregnant and it's not you :( 

Never how are you feeling? Do you know why you were sick? I hope you feel better and I'm sorry you had a lonely day :hugs: 

Leeze I hope you aren't too ill either - so annoying to be ill while you're away :( 

Disappointed not to see any bfps yesterday but I am hopeful for lots in the new year! 

AFM no sign of baby jesus, I tried eating as much as humanly possible yesterday in an attempt to force him out today but that doesn't seem to have worked! 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

:hi: - a really quick one as we're about to go out shopping in Seville! Sadly my biggest motivation for wanting to go shopping is because the dreaded witch came this morning. :cry::growlmad: - this explains my emotional outburst last night so at least for this bit I feel grateful!! I had a big cry last night and my OH joined in too. 12 months of TTC is really taking it out on us now. I'm trying to stay positive, we've got our appointment at the fertility clinic on 12th Jan and we've both agreed to do a 3 month detox/health regime from Jan to March to try to help things along.

SBB - maybe Jesus doesn't want to be called Jesus and is hanging on till January just to be sure!! Also, maybe this means you'll be able to buy him better birthday presents in future because hopefully the sales will have started in the shops! Hope you're doing ok and not feeling too impatient!

Dandy - what is it with all these other people getting pregnant around us? Fingers crossed 2011 is our year (and for all the others on here yet to get their BFPs)

Never/Kel - hope you're both feeling better. I'm feeling a bit better today, and it's sunny here today, this always lifts my spirits! 

Delilah/Never - still got my fingers crossed for you both for this month!!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're enjoying Boxing Day xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

Leeze - I hope you are right and 2011 is our BFP year :thumbup:

sbb - :haha: i've never heard that eating will push out a baby...but um..nice try :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Aw leeze Hun I'm not surprised you had a little outburst :hugs: ttc is so hard, and a year is a long time... I'm glad you have an action plan and appointment to keep you focussed and hopefully it will happen very soon :hugs: 

Perhaps you're right and baby Jesus just doesn't want that nickname forever! I don't really mind, I'm not too uncomfortable or anything, it's more that OH only has the Xmas holidays off then he has to go back to work, and any other time off will be unpaid :( 

Erm yeh dandy maybe I was just being greedy and using baby Jesus as an excuse :blush: !!! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls :wave:

leeze - sorry she showed up for you honey :hugs: i have a feeling i'm not too far behind. i have a FS appointment 17 january, so looks like we're going to be FS buddies too :) 

sbb - baby jesus sure is cozy!

kel - i hope you are feeling better today girl!

dandy - sorry to hear about the newly pregnant. i'm feeling the same thing right now. :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - stop eating, make baby jesus hungry so then hell come out ;) 

Lezze - Sorry af got you :( :hugs: hopefully your fertility appointment will get you on track :thumbup:

dandy - Sorry about your sisters husbands brother and wife being pregnant :( wish it was you too :hugs: Wha cycle day you on now? 

never - your not out yet girl ;) 

AFM - not alot! Feel very tired today. Will be finished work by 5 hopefully! 

how was everyones xmas?? 

Wheres welshie & aj :o miss you girls! 

:hugs:xx


----------



## nevertogether

char - did you get anything? how was yours? i bet bean was excited for all the christmas yummies! mine was lame, just made me miss home more :cry: it was spent with me throwing up with a stomach bug of some sort and my dog. my husband being deployed didn't make him too much happier either. i guess it made us more hopeful of the years to come. at least it's over with and hopefully next christmas will be spent with us together.


----------



## kelster823

:hi: ladies

SUZZZZZZZZZ NO BUBBA YET??????????????? 

Dandy--- UGH hun I soo feel ya... yesterday was tough with my SIL being pregnant and getting gifts for the baby and her.....she even gave my mom a gift from the baby....

Never Leeze and Delia--- :hugs: sorry for the :bfn: and the spotting

Never I hope you are feeling better... I kinda sorta am.... felt really bad again on Xmas Eve.. 

Leeze glad you are feeling a bit better and you are enjoying Spain

welp we are sitting here wait for a BLIZZARD- full blown out wicked blizzard.... thank goodness I work from home :)

:hi: to all the other ladies :hi:

kay back to my morning coffee I will check back later


----------



## SBB

Ok char I'll try and stop eating :haha: 

Never next Xmas is going to be great - with your DH and a little bubba in your arms :cloud9: I pray that's going to happen... Or at least you'll be all fat and pregnant! 

Kell I'm sorry that must have been tough with your SIL :hugs: have you made up with your mum now? 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Never - I was at work 7- 10 they 4- 9 :( I didnt eat xmas dinner til 9.30!! Aww hun :hugs: like Suz said, next year hopefully youll have your baby ;) or at least be fat Haha!! 

kel - Oh kel, Sorry bout your sil giving a gift to your mum from her lil one :( :hugs: send a blizzard this way plz. Cant be bothered to work :haha:

Sbb - Wha tricks have you tried to get baby jesus moving yet?

xx


----------



## kelster823

it was hard but what can I do.. can't stop it from happening.. ya know and it will be my niece or nephew soooooo ... I guess we did Suz..... didn't talk about it but my brother is still giving me the cold shoulder as much as he can



> Sbb - Wha tricks have you tried to get baby jesus moving yet

HAVE SEX.. I swear it WORKS.......................... :rofl:

Char- sure i will send ya some snow.... LOL I can't believe you are 16 weeks already DAM


----------



## SBB

We've :sex:, eaten pineapple, been for long walks, etc etc - it's not helping!! I am pretty ill so snuggled in front of the fire with a DVD and chocolates today... Will go for another walk tomorrow... 

I'm glad you've mostly made up kell, hopefully you'll be doing presents from bump soon :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - have you tried raspberry tea?? It didnt work for my friend but hey never know :haha: relax tonight hun, sounds good :thumbup: 

kel - I know 16weeks! Crazy!! 

whats everyone doing new years eve? I dunno what to do... Hmm... X


----------



## SBB

Yep I've been drinking RLT and taking the capsules.. But RLT doesn't bring on labour, it just helps the uterus so that the pushing stage of labour is much easier.. Apparently! 

I think whether baby Jesus is here or not we'll be staying in NYE! 

Wow 16 weeks, I swear a week ago you were only 12 weeks!! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

kel - glad to hear you are doing better honey! :hugs:

sbb - i sure hope that is the case next year. it seems like a dream to me!

char - i'm with the ladies, wow 16 weeks! :shock: of course, i do feel the same about sparkle, celtic, and linny too!

i hope everyone is having a good day. mine is almost over. it's been snowing like crazy here so not sure when i go into work. hopefully later! :haha: i have a physical therapy appointment tomorrow for my sciatica. i hope they have an answer, because it's been hurting very badly recently. usually it only hurts when i run, but recently it's hurt pretty much any time i'm not laying down. AF is due tomorrow at the latest. really not that hopeful, but at least i can drink on new years. not even sure i'm up for that though. love ya girls! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi my ladies....sorry I have been MIA....family has kept me real busy!

I was hoping to pop on and see that SBB had a healthy baby jesus!!!! Oh well....sounds like you are doing well SBB and that is all that matters!

Sparkle - Glad to see you are also doing ok!

Never - Oh I just hope that stomach bug was some sort of MS and that you will have that shy bfp very soon! I am so praying hard for you hun!

well nothing new here! I am about 7 dpo right now I guess....I hope you all had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## SBB

Sorry to disappoint TTC! I'm sure he'll make his way out soon... I don't want to be induced so I hope he'll get on with it on his own... 
Hope you had a lovely Xmas with your family :hugs: 

Fingers crossed still for you never, I hope that damn witch stays away! I think I also have sciatica, it hardly ever hurts but when it does it's really painful so I hope you get it sorted out... 

I have done NOTHING today! Laid on the sofa watching films under a duvet! Hopefully can shake this cold off before baby Jesus needs all my energy to push him out and look after him!! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone!!

SBB - awww baby Jesus all snuggled up still, he'll appear when he's ready. I hope you are feeling well.

Never - you are so going to have a bubba or definitely a lovely bump this time next year...I just know it. I know what you mean about sciatica, I suffer with it occasionally and I can cope with the odd niggle but when its really bad it actually reduces me to tears. Good luck and roll on your FS appointment.

Char - hope work was ok and you are keeping well. Can't believe you didn't get Christmas dinner until night time!

Leeze - sorry to hear AF appeared but good luck at your FS appointment. If it can be any consolation we were ttc for 11/12 months and the FS sent me for a HSG before I was meant to start clomid....I got my BFP on a few weeks after the HSG without any other help.

Kel - hey how are you? I am wishing soooo hard for your BFP...you two sound like you will make brilliant parents and I am so hoping 2011 is your year :)

TTC - 7 dpo....I hope this is your month.

AFM...Christmas Day turned out to be a huge surprise for me as the OH proposed!!! I couldn't believe it, we have spoke about it in the past and today we have been together for 3 years and he popped the question...I am still in shock as I didn't expect it at all.
On another note I have been feeling as sick as a pig, with sore boobs and hormones all over the place. I feel really bad because I should be the happiest girl in the world at the minute, got my longed for BFP and just got engaged and have a lovely family but sometimes I am feeling really sad...I think its just my hormones, sudden panic that everything has happened in one go and i'm sure i'll snap out of it soon. 

Sorry to ramble but I love the way I can chat to you all and don't get me wrong I am very grateful for everything I think it just takes me a while to get used to things lol :)


----------



## SBB

Aw Hun honestly the first few months are a real emotional rollercoaster... I felt so depressed at times, then felt guilty for feeling low when I should have been happy.. It gets better I promise :hugs: 
It doesn't help obviously when you feel so sick and boobs hurt so badly, I was the same and really struggled to find motivation to do anything at all... 

And anyway, congratulations!!! I assume you said yes?! :haha: did he get you a ring? How exciting! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

congrats yazzy!


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Never and SBB. I'm already back to having a good moment, OH is out celebrating his birthday (well its on Christmas Eve but he tends to go out Boxing Day) and i'm chilling at home with the dogs (feeling abit unwell so happy to stay in). I think being snuggled on the sofa with Orla has made me happy.

Yep I said yes!!! Quite funny as I do have a ring and its gorgeous but I have to take it back to get the right size....i've got tiny fingers and because of all the snow the delivery didn't get to the shop so he bought one that was a little too big so I could have it but once the delivery has arrived next week the shop said to bring it back and swap it lol! 

Nice to chat to you girls again, missed you all :)


----------



## SBB

That's great he got you a ring and you love it - it's always a risk they could get it wrong!! :haha: 

Don't stress about your emotions, you'll have ups and downs but I think it gets better in 2nd tri... 

Glad you're relaxing with the dogs, have a lovely evening :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Thanks SBB - i'm glad the emotions all over the place is normal in the first tri. Its only just hit me the last few days along with feeling sick. I have already said to the OH if I burst into tears or seem down its nothing to do with him but I just need a cuddle...he's been great though and his excitement keeps me up :)


----------



## nevertogether

so cute yazzy. glad DH is so supportive :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

yazzy :happydance: congratulations hun!! thats soo romantic :cloud9: what a perfect christmas present :hugs:

kel - sorry about the sister in law with the pregnancy, it cant have been any easier for you :hugs: 

never - :hugs: so sorry you are missing home :hugs: 

sbb - I hope you pop soon :haha: i wanna meet the little one :thumbup: 

for NYE - we are going to a restaurant with a gilligans island theme :) should be a fun party :thumbup: 

I hope the soy works this time round, im not having any cramping like i did last time :shrug: char i'm cd11, so mayb will Ov in approx a week :shrug: thats if the soy works :dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girlies,

Yazzy- CONGRATS hun! That is awesome! Such a great time for you. I understand the feeling down. Even though I wasn't preg that long I was a wreck for that 9 weeks. Up and down within hours! LOL I heard it does get better.

Never- I dont wanna get your hopes up hun.....but remember when my back was KILLING me and was about to go to the dr for it before I found out? Im supposed to have back surgery and my sciatica used to be awful...so I know the pain there. But I do hope there is another reason for this back pain... FX FX!!! Hope you feel better hun. Are you testing tomorrow or the next day? 

Leeze- Sorry she got you but good luck at the FS appt.

Kel- Ughh im soo sorry your sick. That snow is crazy I heard 15inches already? You guys got the snow that we got last year! Hopefully you aren't house bound too long. Be safe out there. 

Char- Sorry you had to work thru Christmas! That definitely stinks. Get some rest girl...I know your SECOND TRI now happydance:) and prob full of energy by now. But rest up dear!

TTC- 7DPO?? Wow where did that time go? FX though!! I think our cycles are the exact same!

SBB- Can NOT believe baby jesus is still in there! :haha: I kept checking back to see if there was any news! 

Dandy- FX for you this cycle hun!

AFM- not much to report. Just relaxing and glad the holidays are over with! :haha: I love family time and such but im wiped out from all this!


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB - Oh good on you! YOu need to just relax as much as you can right now...Oh I cant wait to see pics of him!

Never - I have such high high hopes that all these symptoms are SOMETHING!

Yazzy - congrats hun! That is so awesome...and dont worry about feeling out of sorts...I think our hormones are doing you in...and that is completely normal!

TnT - yep 7 dpo.....I dont feel like the time has flown though....hahaha...just happy to be traveling so I am not sitting at home obessing! Sounds like you and Amy need some QT to relax after all the family holiday time!

Dandy - fxed for you hun!

Hi to everyone else......


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies!! 

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas! 

You ladies are hard to keep up with! I wasn't able to come back after my first post a few days ago because I have been so busy. I love how chatty you are! :)

SBB- Your due date was on Christmas? You are ready anytime. That is so exciting!! I wish you all the best and cannot wait to hear the news! 

Dandy- I'm a little jealous of your sony movie camera! :) I want one of those! 

Leeze- I'm sorry the witch got you. :hugs: I hope you are feeling better. It sounds like you have a good plan though!

Never- I'm so sorry you couldn't be with your hubby on Christmas. I hope you are feeling better! 

Yazzy- Congratulations!! 

Well I am 7 dpo and my chart never looked so good then this month. I think it's the maca! I just started it before this cycle started. I'm very happy about that! :)

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## nevertogether

morning lovely ladies! :wave:

dandy - it happens :shrug: i have my FX'ed that the soy will finally do it's trick for you this cycle! you better talk your DH into lots of :sex:!

TNT - it's crazy how many people have sciatica and know what it is. no one in my unit knows what it is when i talk about it and they have no idea the pain. the past week it sure has been acting up. is there anything you have found that relieves the pain? i've done a heating pad, but it only relieves it when i'm with the heating pad. not in every day life. i was also prescribed gabapentin, but i am so afraid to take it in fear that it might mess up my cycle.

TTC - thanks sweetheart :hugs: i hope so too, but it's pretty hard to be optimistic :( do you know when you are testing this time around? i don't know a group of more deserving (you, kel, tnt, dandy, kiki, erin, welshie, you get my gist - my maca girls) of a :bfp:

kiki - it's rough around the holidays. we've never been together on valentine's day since we've known each other. we just missed christmas, our two year anniversary is tomorrow, then valentine's day, DH's birthday on 27 feb, and mine on 10 march. none of which we will be together :( i guess it's the price we have to pay. your chart looks amazing BTW! i'm hoping the maca does the trick for you! FX'ed and lots of :dust:

AFM - nothing new to report. tomorrow i will be a day late. yesterday i woke up 90% i started my period. my body was aching and it just felt like it. instead i woke up to a little bit of brown discharge. everything i have googled suggested this is something that happens before the :witch: rears her ugly head. in fact, i went to the bathroom once and was convinced i started because i thought i saw something in the toilet. all day yesterday, nothing but a brown speck of discharge. i woke up this morning about 110% sure i had started and still nothing :shrug: i slept horrible, have the sniffles, and had a dream that i got a :bfp: at almost 7 weeks pregnant :cloud9: it's nice to dream it at least. took a digital this morning, and got not pregnant and still not to hopeful. DH wants me to wait until the new year to test again so i believe that's what i'm going to do. or maybe new years eve so i know whether or not i can drink. what do you ladies think? (sorry this is so long :blush:)

SBB, Kelster, Celtic, Linny, Sparkle, Welshie, Erin, AJ, Wispy, Yazzy, Char, Lucy, Tick, Whit, Delilah, Chili, and anyone else I might have left out.... :wave: have a great day girls!!


----------



## yazzy

Hello girls,

Thank you for all the congrats, you're all lovely :) One of my dogs woke me up so i'm chilling downstairs whilst the OH is still fast asleep....think he's going to be feeling rough today after his birthday celebrations!

Never....do you ever have spotting before AF starts? I had one tiny bit of spotting at what I think was 13dpo which i've never had and I tested at 16 dpo and got a BFP. I am soooooo wishing this is it for you. It would more than make up for the time you two have spent apart.

Kiki..I know nothing about charts but sounds like the maca is working for you. I hope this is your month.

Dandy - if the soy has been working so far I am sure it will work this month, would love to see you get a New Year BFP. How long are your cycles now?

TTC...I always think the second week of the tww is the worst...fingers are firmly crossed for you.

SBB....where is this cute little man....we all want to see him!

Hi to anyone i've missed off my list...hope AJ and Welshie are ok as we haven't seen them on here for a bit.


----------



## nevertogether

yazzy - well the celebrations are always so fun until the day after! :haha: i usually spot the day before AF. i was really surprised when i spotted mid cycle, because i haven't done that yet since charting. (i started in march of this year.) but there is always the chance maybe that was just a really early AF or something and i am getting my hopes up for nothing. :shrug: or something else is not causing my period to come. i have always had a spot on 14 day LP though if you look at my charts... so i'm expecting AF today, at the latest. i know i had ovulated on CD20 or earlier because of my FS appointment confirmed i had already ovulated at about 11:00am on CD20. what was your spotting like?


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Still no baby Jesus :( don't know what he's playing at! Still feeling awful though with this cold so perhaps he knows and he's waiting til I feel better :shrug: 

Kiki your chart looks great! Yay for the maca! 

TNT hope you get some nice time to relax with amy :D 

Ttc 7 dpo - fx for a bfp in 7 days then :D 

Never sorry you got another bfn :growlmad: I hope that witch stays away and you can test nye! 

Yazzy have a good day chilling - that's what I'm doing too :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Never I had spotting too, but then I am someone who spots ALL the time so not sure it means much. Mine was just brown CM basically :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Well probably too much info but I was checking my cp (only way I really knew what my cycles were doing) and I had a bit of browny spotting which looked just like the start of AF but then nothing else happened.


----------



## nevertogether

SBB - at what point in your cycle did you have it? i hope you feel better soon. baby jesus must be looking out for mama and making sure she's all better before he makes his grand entrance. he must know that his mom isn't the only one super anxious to meet him! 

yazzy - not too much tmi, i mean i did ask. that's pretty much what mine looks like.. just waiting to see if AF follows. :hugs:

i told DH the day before yesterday i had started my period, because i thought i had.. and he finally admitted today that he was bummed about it. at least i know now we both want this badly! :cloud9:


----------



## SBB

OH is getting very impatient to meet him too - keeps talking to the bump telling him to get on with it! 

I had the spotting I think from about 8dpo, all the way to 16/17dpo roughly... Then it stopped and came back about 8/9weeks in. 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

looking at your 2 days overdue ticker makes me giggle at baby jesus! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Don't encourage him!!! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

bad baby jesus, come meet mommy and daddy!! already a rebel :)


----------



## dandybrush

kiki :wave: my camera is very cool :thumbup:

sbb - ...:pop:

never - I have everything crossed for you...so so hopeful :hugs: 

yazzy - my last cycle was 31 days!! thats fricken awesome :happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee: even if it doesnt happen this time, at least with shorter cycles im in with more chances :yipee:

thanx everyone for your wishes of hope for me this cycle you girls are the best :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:

Sbb - baby jesus is way too comfy :haha: when would they induce you? I wouldnT wna be induced either!! 

never - hope its jus spotting ;) how often are you late?? Yea I think you Shouldnt test until friday now! Im still very hopefull for you tho babe :) 

Yazzy - congratulations on your engagement :) Aww how lovely :hugs: are you talking about wedding dates yet? 

kiki - im glad maca is working for you :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

char - my cycles (since i began charting in march) have ranged 30-34 days. 

march - 30
april - 31
may - 30
june - 32
july - 34
august - 33 
september - 30 
october -34
november - current cycle


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - hope soy works :thumbup: Whens your next FS appointment?? 

Ttc - hi hun :hugs:

I feel the need to shop! But my bank balance wouldnT like it :haha: im working til fri so I wont even get to hit the sales :( x


----------



## xcharx

Never - Wha day you on now 35?? X


----------



## nevertogether

34 sweets. usually i begin spotting on 34, and get heavy on 35. so i'm just waiting this one out. i'm hopeful, but not too hopeful.


----------



## SBB

Char they'll give me a sweep Friday, then induce at about 42 weeks basically. Will try and get him out before that. I just don't feel like he's about to come out at all... 

Dandy I love the pop smilie! What days did you do the soy this cycle? Same as last cycle? 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Never - Well Fxd tomorow theyll be nothing :) be a great start to the year! 

Sbb - my friend went into labour the day she was due for induction :) maybe youll be the same?

just realised my car insurance is due 11th jan :( god damn it... There goes my shopping Haha x


----------



## Linny

Wow its been pretty busy on here the last two days.......

CONGRATS YAZZY :happydance: :yipee: Thats is soooo romantic and lovely that it was a total surprise :D I wouldn't worry about your emotions, like SBB said first tri can be really hard going no matter HOW long its taken you to get here. It doesn't mean your not really happy to be pregnant but feeling crappy all the time can take its toll. It gets better :D

SBB.....you getting fed up of being asked if he's here yet?? My BF went 6 days over and said she got so fed up of the txts and calls asking if she'd had her.......like she'd forget to mention it :rofl: :rofl: well hopefully the sweep will gets things moving :D

Dandy....sorry to hear the pregnancy news of other people. But your cycles are getting better and better each month and its almost a new year with your :bfp: written all over it :hugs:

Never...Awww what an awful xmas day you've had! I sooo hope you have some news to celebrate in the new year and it explains the random bleeding and sickness :D I had brown spotting from around 5dpo and it lasted over a week, even past my :bfp: but again i always had spotting anyway :shrug:

Char...what a bummer you had to work so much :(

Leeze & Del...so sorry about the wicked :witch:

Kel.....hope your feeling better now

Welcome Kiki :wave:

:hi: TTC, TNT, spark

Well OH surprised me yesterday by turning up at my mums. He wasn't supposed to be coming back till today or tomorrow and I was worrying about him travelling so far with this awful weather. So lovely to have him home :D


----------



## CelticNiamh

just checking in to see how every one is doing and our testers and big big hugs to those Af visted :hugs:

Never huge FX 

SBB hoping baby does not keep you waiting for to much longer I went 10 days over on my second so just incase prepare for that :hugs: hope its not the case though 

Kel hope you are feeling better now, not feeling the best either but think im on the mend how the snow I was reading about it on line, we seem to be getting mad weather all over the world, we have had snow and up to -20 in some parts of Ireland bit of a break for a few days now though rain and high winds and still cold but not as cold.
:hugs:

Sorry to every one else I feel like Im missing loads I wanted to say :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Linny Ah how sweet he turned up early! :cloud9: did you have a nice Xmas? 

I'm not too sick of it yet, but yeh a couple more days of texts and calls and I will be getting pissed off!! I'm just gonna say 'yeh I've had him I just didn't bother telling you!' 

Celtic how are you? I am thinking he'll go well over :( so trying to be prepared for it...

X x x


----------



## Linny

:hi: celtic...jeez can't believe your 28 weeks already. How time has flown :D

SBB...had a lovely xmas thanks. Had xmas meal in a lovely hotel with the family. Had four courses of gorg food, yum yum :D How was yours? Bit hard to have planned anything being due on xmas day i guess??


----------



## nevertogether

SBB - :rofl: 

char - thanks :hugs:

celtic - i'm with linny. 28 weeks!! :shock:

linny - how how sweet of your OH! i hope christmas was good for you. thanks for the encouragement :)


----------



## SBB

We just went over to my mums who bought dinner from Marks & Spencers and cooked that - but still managed to get stressed out :rofl: It was all meant to be dead easy and we'd go there or they'd come to us if baby Jesus had come and we wanted them to.. 

It was fun anyway and just a chilled out nice day really, no pressure... Apart from obviously the pressure to have had the baby and bring him to play with!! :haha: 

x x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Linny Ah how sweet he turned up early! :cloud9: did you have a nice Xmas?
> 
> I'm not too sick of it yet, but yeh a couple more days of texts and calls and I will be getting pissed off!! I'm just gonna say 'yeh I've had him I just didn't bother telling you!'
> 
> Celtic how are you? I am thinking he'll go well over :( so trying to be prepared for it...
> 
> X x x

LOL ooh I hate that every one texting and saying are you still here grrr enough to drive you mad, going over due happens so often your better getting your head around it so you wont go mad. have you tried the accupressure at all. when your next appointment book a sweep. hope your not waiting to much longer though. 

Im grand had a good christmas but was a little evenful, not 100% happy with DH parents but nothing to mad or anything, his mum over the last few months keeps coming in and taking over driving me nuts and DH ( at least we are in agreement on it) 

28 weeks I cant believe it and 29 on friday, knowing I will be induced any time from 37 weeks onwards its getting close can finally get excited and plan now yay



Linny said:


> :hi: celtic...jeez can't believe your 28 weeks already. How time has flown :D
> 
> SBB...had a lovely xmas thanks. Had xmas meal in a lovely hotel with the family. Had four courses of gorg food, yum yum :D How was yours? Bit hard to have planned anything being due on xmas day i guess??

Hi Linny I know how time flyes :haha:

Never how are you feeling! how the back pain:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

celtic - i'm good honey. wow, are you anxious at all? or are you all ready for bean? any sickness? i had a physical therapy appointment today and it helped my back quite a bit. i'm happy because it was hurting a lot. i'm thinking about whether or not i want to keep putting pressure on myself to TTC. it's hard waiting months and having so much emotion invested in our "ONE" shot every couple of months and not meeting the mark. just very ready for it to happen. spending christmas with my awesome step daughter didn't help out my case either! she's a doll.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> celtic - i'm good honey. wow, are you anxious at all? or are you all ready for bean? any sickness? i had a physical therapy appointment today and it helped my back quite a bit. i'm happy because it was hurting a lot. i'm thinking about whether or not i want to keep putting pressure on myself to TTC. it's hard waiting months and having so much emotion invested in our "ONE" shot every couple of months and not meeting the mark. just very ready for it to happen. spending christmas with my awesome step daughter didn't help out my case either! she's a doll.

not ready yet so have a lot to get done but looking forward to it, no sickness well apart from a cold but feeling much better today

Im gald your back is feeling better and I know it must be so hard honey :hugs: glad she is a doll and you enjoyed your time with her and you WILL be giving her a little brother or sister I hope sooner rather than later. 

I feel for you and Im really hoping FX that you get some very happy excellent news in the next few days :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

you ladies certainly give me hope, that's for sure! :hugs: it's nice to have you all to talk to during all times. not sure what i would do without you all, and that's an understatement! :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Never- Oh wow.. That must be incredibly hard to never be together for important dates! You are such a strong person to be able to get through it! I know there isn't much choice but still.. It takes a lot and I give you a lot of credit! I think testing on New Years Eve would be a good idea. That way you can enjoy yourself by having a drink or celebrating a bfp!! Hoping it's that one though!! :) Fx'd for you! 

SBB- Are you uncomfortable being 2 days overdue? Fx'd your little bean comes very very soon!! Should we all start making bets? I'll put money on tomorrow! :)


Hello to everyone else!! Thank you for welcoming me. :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## yazzy

Hi everyone, just checking in again :)

So nice to read how you are all doing, keeps me upbeat! I sooo wish I could snap out of feeling down. I felt like this when I left home 18 months ago and moved in with OH...a few months later I was fine and really enjoying it since then. Of course I am over the moon with my baby bean but I am also feeling incredibly nervous and with OH proposing I feel such a let down by not shouting from the rooftops but its made me even more anxious....lol I am such a donut!!!

Anyway enough of my rambling...I hope I don't annoy you all!

Never....I bet you are the best stepmum and its lovely that you think the world of your stepdaughter...I really hope this is your month but if for any reason it is not then I am soooo hopefull for your FS appointment in January, that's all it took for me.

Celtic - wow can't believe how far gone you are already, keep healthy :)

Dandy...yay for your cycle length...how brilliant is that, you will surely get your BFP in the New year.

Char - hows everything with you? I hope you are keeping well and getting lots of rest.


----------



## SBB

Celtic we're going to try the accupressure later :D I have a MW appt Friday, and will get a sweep then. 

Never I'm glad the appointment helped your back :hugs: 

Kiki :wave: I'm not too uncomfortable actually, I can cope another 2 weeks if I have to, it's just I want to meet him!! And my OH is self employed and has to go back to work next week so ideally we wanted Baby Jesus here asap so OH doesn't have to have any time off unpaid. But we'll manage whatever... 
And yep make bets! I think Saturday, after my sweep - but I hope sooner! 

Yazzy :hugs: don't be too hard on yourself. Try and explain to your OH how your hormones and emotions are all over the place in 1st tri and hopefully he will understand. Try not to overthink everything. It is scary having a baby - and if I start to actually really think about it I shit myself!! It's such a huge thing! So I just don't think about the bigger picture, just each little bit. Right now I'm just pregnant, and going to have a little baby.. The rest will all come later... 

AFM no signs AT ALL. I know it can just happen, but I don't feel like it's imminent. I had a little sleep and feeling a bit better. Got sinusitis I hope it goes in the next day or so... 

x x x


----------



## Linny

Celtic....is it because of your GD that you'll be induced early? Must be nice in a way to know you won't be sitting there wondering when it'l happen!

Yazzy....don't beat urself up, having a baby is a massive deal but just take one day at a time. i used to get my pregnancy book out and read one week at a time. id never read ahead, its only now I'm actually getting to the labour part :rofl: Before that i was happily doing the nursery, buying clothes and bits for the baby without thinking about the fact I was actually gonna bring a life into the world :hugs:

Awww never.....how lovely that you get on great with your step daughter, its all good practise for when you bring her little brother or sister into the world :D

SBB...Its so hard when your OH is self employed. Mine is too so gets no paternity or paid annual leave. He'l prob only take a few days off for me cos no work means no pay :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

yazzy you will do not worry its a huge adjustment, pregnancy hormones can be such a pain in the ass, you will relax and enjoy your good news in the weeks to come :flower:

SBB let me know how it goes with the accupressure! 


Linny yep because of GD I will need to be induced, its nice in a way knowing I wont go over, but in another it would be nice to go my self as well think you always want what you cant have LOL


----------



## yazzy

Ahhh thanks SBB and Linny...you guys have made me feel better. Yeah there is no worries about my OH, he is sooo supportive and really would do anything for me, I guess i've just been feeling abit distant from him but its only because i'm anxious...a couple weeks ago I was absolutely fine. Yep one day at a time, I think once i've had my scan it will make everything seem real and it will help when my mum is allowed to be excited as i'm really close to her and worried our relationship will change because i'm not the baby of the family anymore lol.

Anyway i've had a sleep and that has done me the world of good so from now on...one day at a time :)

SBB - sooner the better then for your OH to be at home with you. Ahh I can't imagine how you must feel...after all that time just to see your baby's face...ahhh bliss :)

Linny - how sweet your OH got back to you earlier than you expected. I'm liking your take on it aswell, only read the labour bit when you're pretty much there lol.

Thanks girls, you are great :)


----------



## yazzy

Thank you Celtic :)


----------



## Linny

Celtic....yeah it would be nice i guess for nature to take its course but best thing is you'l meet LO sooner :D Is it true GD makes your babies bigger and thats why they induce?

Glad your feeling better Yazzy, your hormones will settle down soon enough :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Celtic I don't suppose you have the link to the accupressure thing you posted before - I can't find it :( 

Linny I know it's so annoying they can only take a few days - they will want more time with baby too so I feel sorry for them too... 

Yep Yazzy don't read ahead in the book - it's really not necessary! 

x x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Linny said:


> Celtic....yeah it would be nice i guess for nature to take its course but best thing is you'l meet LO sooner :D Is it true GD makes your babies bigger and thats why they induce?
> 
> Glad your feeling better Yazzy, your hormones will settle down soon enough :hugs:

It can all right all my babies were above average, my smallest was 8 pounds 5 onzs at 38 weeks and my biggest was 10 pounds 2 he was 10 days over and I think the missed the GD on him! if your diet controlled you can get to your due date and a little over but once on insulin they tend to induce you early.

I am not to bothered, as you said I will get to meet him earlier:happydance: plus I wont worry as much about the size being that bit earlier.

I have Strep B as well, so at least with inducing me I will get some antibiotics in just in case. my DS2 the 10 ponder needed a drip with antibiotics when he was born because of Strep B plus I can labour very quick and being an hour away from my hospital would worry me!

Yazzy its mad what goes through our heads when we are pregnant, I would say your realshionship will get even stronger with your news and baby when he or she arrives, when you hold your newborn it runs through your head wow, this is how my parents felt about me its a lovely feeling. plus you understand how much they love you then as you love your baby so much if I am making and sense.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Linny said:


> Celtic....yeah it would be nice i guess for nature to take its course but best thing is you'l meet LO sooner :D Is it true GD makes your babies bigger and thats why they induce?
> 
> Glad your feeling better Yazzy, your hormones will settle down soon enough :hugs:




SBB said:


> Celtic I don't suppose you have the link to the accupressure thing you posted before - I can't find it :(
> 
> Linny I know it's so annoying they can only take a few days - they will want more time with baby too so I feel sorry for them too...
> 
> Yep Yazzy don't read ahead in the book - it's really not necessary!
> 
> x x x

IM on DH labtop but I found these I will check my labtop for you ok 

https://acupuncture.rhizome.net.nz/Acupressure/induce.aspx

https://www.suite101.com/content/pressure-points-to-induce-labor-a11492

think I might try this myself in labour
https://www.buzzle.com/articles/clary-sage-oil-to-induce-labor.html


----------



## CelticNiamh

CelticNiamh said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> Celtic....yeah it would be nice i guess for nature to take its course but best thing is you'l meet LO sooner :D Is it true GD makes your babies bigger and thats why they induce?
> 
> Glad your feeling better Yazzy, your hormones will settle down soon enough :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBB said:
> 
> 
> Celtic I don't suppose you have the link to the accupressure thing you posted before - I can't find it :(
> 
> Linny I know it's so annoying they can only take a few days - they will want more time with baby too so I feel sorry for them too...
> 
> Yep Yazzy don't read ahead in the book - it's really not necessary!
> 
> x x xClick to expand...
> 
> IM on DH labtop but I found these I will check my labtop for you ok
> 
> https://acupuncture.rhizome.net.nz/Acupressure/induce.aspx
> 
> https://www.suite101.com/content/pressure-points-to-induce-labor-a11492
> 
> think I might try this myself in labour
> https://www.buzzle.com/articles/clary-sage-oil-to-induce-labor.htmlClick to expand...

Found it, had it saved it in my inbox https://www.inducelabornow.com/private/acupressure_for_expecting_moms.pdf


----------



## nevertogether

girls :shock: do you know what i just realized? if we did conceive this cycle, i would be due around 4 sept. DH's two kids are 27 august and 7 sept :rofl: :rofl: it just came to me and i had to tell someone.. sorry to barge in the convo :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> girls :shock: do you know what i just realized? if we did conceive this cycle, i would be due around 4 sept. DH's two kids are 27 august and 7 sept :rofl: :rofl: it just came to me and i had to tell someone.. sorry to barge in the convo :)


its a sign LOL :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

he must be extremely fertile once a year! (hopefully) :haha:


----------



## Linny

:yipee: :yipee: how funny Never......defo a sign hun!!! Pleeeeease let this be it for you :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Lol yep he must have a fertile period :haha: 

Thanks so much for those Celtic, I'll let you know how we get on :D 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Celtic, ahhh your words have really helped. Yes everything you have said makes sense and I know its true. Silly hormones...hopefully in a few weeks i'll look back and wonder what all the fuss was about.

Never - how funny that would be if this is your lucky cycle....I really hope so!!


----------



## TntArs06

Never- Thats super funny! FX this is it hunni!

Yazzy- Hope your having a better day/night hun. 

Kel- You guys are getting STOMPED up there! I can't believe the stories of people being stranded! Hope your staying nice and warm though.

Hi SBB and Celtic and Linny! Are we getting any baby bump pics?

Dandy- How are you feeling this cycle hun? I know your cycles have gotten shorter with soy but is it better than the clomid you think? 

AFM- You'd think I was preg bc my moods have been super up and down! Maybe im PMSing a week early. :haha: I been snappen at poor Amy for a couple days and I feel horrible for it. And im kinda down as well. Maybe its the weather. I always get more down in the winter. I like warmth! :haha:
So some good news our donor is doing training from the 18-21. :happydance: I talked to him last night and told him we kinda needed to know so we dont pay for the IUI and can't do it. So I feel a little better. Now I just gotta think about how much clomid I should take? She didn't out right and say but the clomid has never made my cycle shorter and I really need to make sure I OV CD14-16 and not my usual. Or else we will miss it! AND if I can get a shorter cycle then we should DEF have a second shot. I just wonder if I should take 150mg of clomid instead of 100mg...or switch to soy???? So confused! :dohh: Sorry this was long but you girls are the only ones I can turn to for this! :hugs::kiss: My best friend had mentioned again that they are trying here within 4 months and sometimes she does things to make me jealous and sometimes it does and this would def make me jealous if she got preg right away. 

OKAY OK im done ranting! Gosh I just love this thread!! It was a godsend! FOR SURE!:kiss:


----------



## nevertogether

TNT - if i were you i would stick with what you are already doing. it got you a :bfp: and although an :angel: maybe you can be more closely monitored this time around to make sure it doesn't happen again. i know just how hard it is to plan to fit ovulation into certain dates and changing things up such as dosages and medications, etc, will drive you mad! i vow not to do anything that will chance my cycle any time i have a shot with DH and every time i do and i end up in a guessing game. this is the only cycle i stuck to my word and now i wish i had temped because i am lost in my cycle! i guess we are never happy! :shrug: 

i am curious, do any of ya'll have yahoo messenger or AIM? would be nice to talk to some of ya'll. my yahoo is [email protected] if anyone would like to add me :)


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> TNT - if i were you i would stick with what you are already doing. it got you a :bfp: and although an :angel: maybe you can be more closely monitored this time around to make sure it doesn't happen again. i know just how hard it is to plan to fit ovulation into certain dates and changing things up such as dosages and medications, etc, will drive you mad! i vow not to do anything that will chance my cycle any time i have a shot with DH and every time i do and i end up in a guessing game. this is the only cycle i stuck to my word and now i wish i had temped because i am lost in my cycle! i guess we are never happy! :shrug:
> 
> i am curious, do any of ya'll have yahoo messenger or AIM? would be nice to talk to some of ya'll. my yahoo is [email protected] if anyone would like to add me :)


I see your point about stressing yourself out! Maybe I should just get it through my thick head that "if its meant to be then it is." Im trying I guess. When I did get my bfp I took the clomid starting CD7-11. Really late I know..but we tried to "time" it for when our donor was back from training. And ive always OVd around CD20-22. Never earlier....and im afraid we will miss it cuz I think I would ov around the 17th or 18th...maybe! Ughh idk what to do. I just know ive never ovd sooner. Maybe a trigger shot might force ov sooner??? Maybe I should research more...as if we all haven't already. LOL 

I dont have yahoo chat! LOL If I did I would definitely chat with ya. I only have FB chat! :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

well, if you are anything like me.. no matter what i took it never made my ovulation earlier. i tried soy CD1-5, CD3-7 in hopes it would bring my o closer and all the times i stuck to my CD16-CD20.


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> well, if you are anything like me.. no matter what i took it never made my ovulation earlier. i tried soy CD1-5, CD3-7 in hopes it would bring my o closer and all the times i stuck to my CD16-CD20.

Ya your right!! I guess our bodies will do what they damn well please!:haha::haha: Just wish soy/clomid worked on my cycle like it did with Dandy's! That would be AWESOME!:thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

well, dandy still ovulates close to the 20's, it just made a drastic looking change on her cycle because they were very very long.


----------



## SBB

Hey TNT :wave: 
150mg is a high dose of clomid! I don't know what to suggest, you could try taking it earlier? 
I'd be pissed at your friend too if she gets preg straight away. Why does she feel the need to make you jealous? So unnesseccary :growlmad: 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> Hey TNT :wave:
> 150mg is a high dose of clomid! I don't know what to suggest, you could try taking it earlier?
> I'd be pissed at your friend too if she gets preg straight away. Why does she feel the need to make you jealous? So unnesseccary :growlmad:
> 
> X x x

Ya I was thinking that would be really high too. But I know some women on here didn't get anywhere until 150mg. Which I suppose I did! :dohh: I think I may be obsessing about this too much. Maybe its cuz he is leaving for deployment soon and know our chances are VERY limited and then will be sad that he's gone! IDK what to do. I got bfp with 100 from CD7-11. the soonest I ever did take it was 5-9. So maybe taken it 3-7 will be better...cuz she does want me taken it early cuz there is a higher chance of twinsies and mc when you take it too late in your cycle! Wish I known that before I started taken it that late. 

Ya my friend told me they were trying again I had the MC. I wasn't upset then bc of what was going on....I was too emmotional from the loss that I didn't pay attention to what she had said....then she brought it up they were trying very soon this month. And she got preg the first time the did it right! Ughh frusterating! But I suppose all of us girls want this and can't help but feel jealous at least a little. So should be happy...but I know she will get preg fast and if it doesn't work for us then she will have 2 babies before we have one. :growlmad: Oh well...our prayers will be answered someday I suppose.

How are you feeling tonight? Any better?


----------



## SBB

She sounds pretty selfish, I guess she's never suffered a loss and doesn't understand how hard it is for you. Don't get me wrong, people shouldn't put their lives on hold for others feelings, but at least consider what she's saying/doing might affect you and then think about what/how to say it, if at all!! You don't actually need to know they are planning to ttc! 

I took clomid 5-9 and ov'd cd18, so yeh maybe try earlier.. heard earlier = more eggs, later = fewer eggs but better quality. I have seen successful bfps both ways though from lots of people... 

Actually I'm feeling loads better. Felt so ill earlier, then I had this miracle sleep! I just fell asleep on the sofa, and woke only about half an hour later, loads better! No headache tonight and can actually breathe through my nose again :happydance: really hoping it's pretty much gone now so baby Jesus can come out! 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Ya she is more like a fren-enmy! LOL we love each other most times and then end up being annoyed with each other later. We both have bi-polar but im un-medicated sense April due to TTC and just try and cope with mood swings. Mine is more hyper fun bipolar and her's is crazy and needs hard core meds! LOL So we fluctuate alot. She was really there alot when the MC started. I did say to her one time that you never know how it really feels until you go through one yourself and she said she didn't think it would affect her like it did me. Like it wouldn't bother her! Which I told her she wouldn't know sense it hasn't happened! I wanted to smack her that day but I knew she was in a moody cycle and lack of sleep due to her 6 month old. So I forgave for that. 

I know it seems im quiet a push-over with some of the girls I work with and a couple of my friends. But when I was younger...I was a jock that fought everyone...then I grew up and realized to choose my fights and became a softy. If someone crosses the line too much I stand up for myself but usually just do the typical libra thing and forgive and try to see both sides...so it sounds like I have awful friends! :haha: 

I am glad you are feeling loads better. Its amazing how a short little nap can do that for you. So hopefully your little man can come now and you and OH can enjoy a nice break with him while OH is on Vaca! Can't wait to see pics of him! I bet he is super adorable! Has your belly dropped anymore? My friend carried high and the week before he came out she dropped ALOT and her back was killing her!


----------



## dandybrush

wow chatty bunch i gotta go bak and read some now :coffee:

char I dont have an appointment yet, ill make one after the new year :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

sbb i did the soy 3-7 this cycle :shrug: so hope that works

linny - thanx for the hopeful thoughts :hugs: so glad you OH surprised you :hugs: thats so romantic


----------



## dandybrush

nevertogether said:


> well, dandy still ovulates close to the 20's, it just made a drastic looking change on her cycle because they were very very long.

never is right :thumbup: my cycles were crazy long :dohh: i took the soy a day earlier this time, we'll see if it shortens my cycles anymore :shrug: 

tnt what a nasty friend you have there :trouble: I hope you get preg first, Hope the clomid works for you

I cant remember who asked if i like the soy or clomid better? but my answer is that i think i like the soy in that it seem to make me more horny :haha: and it gives me ewcm, the one cycle i did of the clomid i was so dry i ended up sore :dohh: but when i see the gyn again ill go bak on the clomid, cause i want to follow her plan for a bit and see if it can work for me :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

also ill just throw out there that i have gmail, if anyone has a gmail account we can chat on there :thumbup: im [email protected]


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:

feel absolutely knackered? Finished work at 9pm last night - thought to myself great I can be in bed for 10pm :) but NO! Driving home & my Tyre goes completely flat :( had No phone battery to call my breakdown soo I had to use a random persons house phone. Ring Oh, get him to come so I could ring my breakdown as I didnt know there bloody number! Hour later breakdown man comes... Changes Tyre so I can finally go home! Wasted 1hour 30mins of my life :( xx


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - I had a dream about you last night :) you was in labour!! Maybe its a sign :haha:

dandy - did hubby have his SA Yet?? I cant remember LOL!! :hugs:

Tnt - hope whenever you take clomid you can catch an egg :thumbup: are you still eating like a rabbit? 

never - happy 2nd year anniversary :D Sorry hubby cant be with you :( but bring on your bfp!! 

kel - wow I saw on the news the snow in NY! Hope your home all wrapped up warm :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - hormones are crazy things! Im gna say from now on your having a girl :) are you planning on finding out the babys sex?? 

anybody heard from aj or welshie? Its been way too long since they last popped in! Hope their ok! 

:hi: to all the other lovely ladies :hugs:

AFM - its my 6year anniversary today :) wahoo! Were going for a meal later when I finish work :) its an italian and mexican resturant :) 

chat later Xxx


----------



## SBB

Wow happy anniversaries Never and Char! 
Sorry about your tyre Char :growlmad: 

TNT I didn't know you were bi-polar - I can see with both you and your friend being bi-polar you might rub each other up the wrong way sometimes! It's harsh of her to say how she'd react to something though when she has no idea. Plus if she falls preg so easily she doesn't have a clue what it's like to have to try and get there... :hugs: 

Yeh I think baby Jesus has dropped, it feels like he has but who knows!! 

Char I hope your dream is right and Jesus comes soon! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

char :wave: that almost sounds as bad as my recent flat tyre, cept mine kept me out till 1am :dohh: i wish the guy coulda changed my tyre

no OH hasnt had his SA done yet :dohh: i dunno when he is gonna do it

Oh and Happy Anniversary girlie :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT I agree with SBB she shouldnt put her life on hold, but may be engage the brain and not tell you she is TCC when your recovering from a loss of course your happy for her, but still it tuggs are your heart strings because you are waiting still, Im havent a clue on clomid or soy but the girls know what they are talking about so I will just shout from the side lines for you both :flower:

SBB have you tried the accupressure, I gave the link to another friend and think she tried it last night, cant check now she is in the hospital having baby right now :thumbup: how are you feeling I could do with a power nap my self are you feeling pressue! 


xcharx happy anniversary:flower:

Hi Dandy :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: celtic :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - i agree with every one in here. i don't think that telling you that she is TTC is cruel, but i think she needs to take into consideration that it's been a tougher journey for you and her falling pregnant so quickly isn't an easy thing to take in. although i'm sure you are happy for her, it still stings a bit.

char - happy anniversary to you too! wow, 6 years :) sorry to hear about your flat tire adventure. that sure does stink. glad you got to safety though and were able to call help. i had the same incident a few weeks ago and it ended up costing me over 500 euro. germans are such a RIP OFF!

dandy - i'm so glad that the soy is working for you. i remember your long cycles and now that they have shortened you seem to have so much hope. i can definitely see an attitude change :)

sbb - glad to hear that baby jesus has possibly dropped. maybe he will be the first baby born on new years! that would be cool :) of course, i'm sure you don't want to wait that long so i will settle for today on char and i's anniversary. :haha:

hi celtic! :wave:


----------



## CelticNiamh

HI Never :hugs: how are you feeling today! oh and I think thats mechainics the world over they see us coming and do the whole sucking in the air and going this will cost ya, think they see money signs fash grrrr so learning to change a tyre and oil when I am driving my own car!


----------



## nevertogether

hi celtic :) i'm okay i guess. kind of down and feeling out. just wish i would get :witch: so i could stop wondering. and "embrace the suck" as my drill sergeants use to say.

i agree with you! what was horrible for me is that my car got stuck in the snow. so i got a 40 euro ticket for not having snow tires, and on top of that i had to wait in the freezing cold with my dead car until the tow truck came. then they had stopped all towing because of the weather. so the best he could do was take me to the deployment center my husband was at, which has no listed phone! so i finally tracked him down and had to get him to call my friends near to come get me. i was FREEZING! $800 later and i care to never drive again. lol.


----------



## CelticNiamh

A little off topic but had to share, I took this picture christmas eve its a fountain in Carlow town were I live frozen, but I sent it to a weather website and they are using it in one of thier weather updates :haha: I know happy spa in the corner here today :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF7500.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nevertogether

:shock: wow, what a cool picture celtic!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> :shock: wow, what a cool picture celtic!

Thanks :flower: its gas there is water shortages here in Ireland now lots with out water but we have had a huge Thaw of more than 3ft of snow across Ireland and check out this link there is pictures taken of Ice floating down our rivers, one the River Barrow runs through Carlow amazing is all I can say pictures at underneath article :thumbup:

https://www.irishweatheronline.com/2010/12/weather-news-in-brief-dec-28-2010.html


----------



## nevertogether

wow, that looks so crazy! i can't believe how huge those ice chunks in the water are. i hope everything turns out okay for ya'll. it sounds horrible.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> wow, that looks so crazy! i can't believe how huge those ice chunks in the water are. i hope everything turns out okay for ya'll. it sounds horrible.

You know it was ok, it didnt keep me in the house, our water is ok so Im lucky feel for those who have none though. one good thing about the ice and snow is people have to drive slower so less deaths on the road we have nearly a month were no one has died from a car accident, ice and snow gone and 3 people are dead this morning and two children injured among others after a 3 car collision :cry: 

I heard Germany was very bad as well!


----------



## nevertogether

oh no that is so horrible! :cry: poor families! yes, we've barely worked this month because of the weather. since i work on helicopters, if the weather is bad and they can't fly, there usually isn't a point for us to work. it snows and snows, then melts and rains, then ices, and snows and snows again. it's been a never ending process.

so i just went to the bathroom (TMI) and i had tons of sticky cm. like tons! i'm thinking AF will be here tonight. one thing i can be happy for is that i didn't spot before AF, but i'm wondering what my mid cycle bleeding was all about. hmm.


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - 1am :o Pft I woulda left the poxy car by then :haha: I was freezing and desperate for the loo - when Oh came he took me to the garage down the road Haha! 

never - you got fined for not having snow tyres :o wow what a joke!! You know you do get more cm when your preggy belly ;) I pray its another sign!! Bring on new years day! 

celtic - thats a pretty pic :) shame about the bad stuff snow brings. Its weird actually coz on the news they havent said anything about ireland having bad snow! Cont...


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - woulda thought they would seeing as were neighbours! 

Sbb - Yea I agree with never. Today would be nice to have buba :) youll never forget us that way ;) Haha 

xxxx


----------



## nevertogether

yeah, i'm not sure the dates but i know starting november 1-not sure when if you have an accident or have to get towed for any reason that you get fined for not having snow tires. it's dumb, because snow tires aren't going to do anything for the ice! nice char, filling my head with more pregnancy things. :haha: i'm ready to just accept she's coming :) what's nice though, is i did a calculator and if AF does come today, then i should be around my fertile period next time i see DH. and by then i will have had my second FS appointment and might know a little more than i do now :)

like my new siggy girls?? :blush:


----------



## xcharx

Never - Well if af comes, bring on your fertile time with hubby :thumbup: Yea I jus noticed it :) :hugs: Aww you lil love!! Ive changed my things to easter - I was going to put valentines but I think easter is a better time :) x


----------



## xcharx

Oh what! It hasnt changed :( stoopid thing... Grr x


----------



## nevertogether

i was wondering what you were talking about :shrug: i can't wait to see it! :yipee:


----------



## TntArs06

Awww Never I love your siggy!! :hugs: The CM is exactly what I was wondering about when I got my BFP. Ohhhhh I so hope this is a sign. But if AF does shows im glad your next fertile time will be when you see OH. But im sure everyone else would agree that a nice BFP would be much better!

Char- Ughhh your flat tire sounds awful. 16 weeks preggy and dealing with that in the cold. Are you going to find out the sex?

Celtic- Wow those pics are crazy. I can't believe how much ice you guys have there. And those poor poor families! I really like the pic you took as well. Thats really neat. I just wanna shiver looken at your pix! :haha:

SBB- Glad baby jesus has dropped. Any day now and you should go. Ohhh so excited! :happydance: Ya we are both bipolar. Mine came after I got stabbed. The dr's said that head trama like that can bring it on cause I was fine before that. I went through ALOT of therapy and its easier for me to cope than be doped up on pills all day. Though I do miss a sleep aid. :haha:

AFM- gotta get ready for work now. Wishen the holiday wasn't over cuz I enjoyed a few days off! Now comes the crazy-ness of new years hair!! LOL 

Hope you ladies have a nice day/night! Stay safe out there!


----------



## Linny

Never...loving the siggy :D 

Hmmm well not wanting to get your hopes up cos that is the WORST but was on the pregnancy gallery earlier and there was a lady on there who got her :bfp: at 16dpo. She'd tested :bfn: 13 & 14dpo :shrug: Your not out yet is what I'm trying to say, but even if its not this month, its great that you have your FS appt and will be fertile nxt time you see DH :hugs: :hugs:

TNT...sorry about your friend getting you a little sad. Hopefully you will beat her this time around :hugs:

SBB....I'm sure I predicted 29th December so I'm sticking with it :D Can't believe Ive only 34 days till my due date, nesting must be kicking in cos been washing babies clothes and getting up at silly o clock to strip beds etc :haha:

Just a quick question to the preggo's.....any of you had or having the flu jab? No idea whether I should or not, haven't been offered it either so would prefer not I think :shrug:

Char...rubbish bout your car, sounds a nitemare when all you wanna do is go home to bed :(

:hi: dandy & Celtic


----------



## CelticNiamh

Never love your siggy :hugs::flower: and your symptoms hmmmm loads of CM I had that I remember being sure AF had come on and ran to the loo armed only to find it was just what you described! have you tested again at all! FX for a BFP but :happydance:yay for cycle working out for being with DH and appointment with FS.

TNT yea it has been crazy, Im glad we have an old jeep we can basically go any were with in reason of course LOL, they are saying that Jan will see a return of cold again so back to - 10 during the day which is mental! the day I took that picture it was late in the afternoon and - 10 cold seeps in to your bones if your not wearing the right gear! I did very well and did not slip on all the ice, I did fall in the supper market though playing with DD :dohh:
WOW you are amazing and fair play to you maneging with out meds, it is not easy as that always seems to be the answer here in Ireland they just throw them at you, for some its the right course of action but for others there is another option.

charx I would say its because you had it so bad as well, all over the UK from what I could see, Sky news covered both and so did the BBC I think!


Linny I had the swine flu injection before I conceived, figured I get it over and done with before I got pregnant! but as I have insulin dependent Diabetes I had to get the flu jab, it hurt my arm and it was sore for a few days, other than that I was grand and Im so glad I have it over and done with. in Dublin in two of the maternity hospitals they had loads of women in quarantine because of the swine flu it can turn very serious if you are pregnant and have any other underlying conditions. but can also be very bad for baby. I would ask your midwife or doctor see what they say before you make up your mind.


----------



## nevertogether

i wanted to list all my maca girls in my siggy, but then i realized there was way too many so i wanted to recognize everyone :) you girls get me through the toughest times!

TNT - yes, a :bfp: would definitely be better, i know.. but i don't want to put 100% of my emotion into that happening. i would rather look forward instead of get my hopes up. have a good day at work. i messaged you on f/b but i assume you are at work. 

Linny - thanks for the encouragement. i know i can always count on you. i haven't tested since yesterday, with a digital. DH wants me to wait until friday though so that both of us aren't shattered in the end. if AF comes before than that will save us the trouble of wondering, but would be nice if she didn't. what's the flu jab?

Celtic - hmmm. i do actually remember that a little! what's funny is when that happened, i thought, i think someone on the board had this happen to them. i haven't checked for AF yet tonight, but as of 3pm she wasn't here (i have a tampon in just in case, because when i come on it's usually heavy) DH yahoo'ed me "so no period?" i swear i think he is more excited than me. i tested yesterday with a digital, but that's it. i figured to wait until new years eve like DH wanted.

i hope everyone else is enjoying there day! i actually have to go to work tomorrow so i can't be stuck to BnB. boo hoo! :cry: the snow just started coming down again, pretty hard.. i'm over it.


----------



## Kiki0522

Tnt- I really hope you get your BFP very soon and before your friend!! Its so hard when friends get pregnant just like that when others are trying so hard. One of my best friends has a son who will be 1 in January and her baby she's carrying is due next month too! 2 babies within 1 year and she didnt even try. They both just happened.

Char- Happy Anniversary!! Sorry to hear about your flat tire! No fun at all!

SBB- Come on down baby Jesus!!

Never- Happy Anniversary!! You have to have snow tires or they ticket you?? My goodness! That doesnt sound fair. Especially when they stopped all the towing! Obviously the weather was very bad and it's not just your tires. 

Celtic- I like that picture of the frozen fountain! 

Well I hope Char is right about more cm when your pregnant because I just went to the bathroom and had some creamy cm. I usually dry up after O. So fx'd that's a good sign! And hoping it's a good sign for you too Never!

Hope everyone is having a great day! :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

kiki - you are such a sweetheart! :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

wow never that sounds like a car experience :dohh: glad it worked out before you freezed to death :thumbup: sorry Happy Anniversary - i think i missed that :dohh: 

I saw on the news last night all the snow in new york, they are telling everyone to stay off the streets or something so the street cleaners can do their jobs, I would love to see that snow...meanwhile we're in drought breaking rain, thats causing flooding and chaos everywhere, so glad i live on a hill


----------



## dandybrush

never i hope everyone is right about your cm :thumbup: i got everything crossed for you, cept my legs...i gotta go get ready for work :dohh: wish i could have a damn week off :dohh: but unfortunatly pple have to eat, love your siggy btw :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

:hi: everyone - lots to catch up on!!

Celtic - that is an amazing photo, how exciting that it's being used as a press photo! Shame you can't get royalties for that! Sad to hear about the accident involving the children, hope they all make a speedy recovery!

Yazzy - I think it's totally normal that your emotions are all over the place, and that this is a good sign that all those lovely pregnancy hormones are building up just nicely!

Never - that's really cool that we'll be FS buddies!! I'm really looking forward to our appointment on 12th Jan, it's what's keeping me going at the moment. Fingers crossed still for this month for you though, you're not out yet!! 

SBB - it's been quiet from you for a few hours, does this mean Jesus has decided to make his way into the world?! Exciting to hear he's dropped, sending you lots of positive vibes hon.

Dandy/TNT - I really don't know much at all about clomid or soy but I hope these work out for you and you get the advice you need from the other girls. TNT - that's really hard that your donor could get deployed and you could miss opportunities - fingers crossed the timing works out for you :thumbup:

Char - what a nightmare to have your car break down, I hope you've recovered now!

Kel - that snow and bad weather around your way looks crazy! Hope it's not affecting you too badly!

AFM - back from my break in Spain today. My chest bug has just about gone away. Am feeling a bit guilty because I wasn't the best company when we were away, partly from feeling ill and also because of AF coming and getting the news about my BF being pregnant. My OH has been fantastic though, and if anything me being totally miserable has brought us closer together! Now we just need that lovely BFP to bring that extra joy and magic into our lives!! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Nope Jesus not here!! I'll catch up with you girlies in a bit I'm just going to put some dinner on :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Ok I have read up but not sure I can remember everything!! 

Celtic I am so stupid, read up on the accupressure last night then forgot to do it :haha: gonna do it tonight and tomorrow. How great it must have worked for your friend!!

Never creamy cm is totally a preggo symptom, but I agree don't get your hopes up, that's the best way... :hugs: we'll all keep the pma for your bfp though!! 

Linny - the flu jab, I was never offered it, but yeh I'd have it, I wish I had. I'm just getting over sinusitis which isn't as bad as flu, but it's horrible being so far along and being sick. So I wish I'd had it. There's no risk at all as far as I'm aware, so if it can prevent you getting flu or potentially dangerous swine flu (which I read today is most dangerous in 3rd tri) then yeh I'd go for it... Just my opinion though! 

Leeze I'm glad you're feeling better :hugs: and sounds like you and your OH had a great time despite you being ill... 

Hey Kiki and dandy and TNT and EVERYONE ELSE!!! :wave: 

Sorry I know I've missed stuff :dohh: 

No news on the Jesus front, will keep you all updated :D 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

i know im not preg, but i have had the swine flu/flu jab this year, just in hopes it will protect me and a potential bub


----------



## TntArs06

Kikki- I hope your loads of creamy CM is a sign as well! That would be awesome! So 6 more days until testing? Or is your ticker off? Will be looking forward to a New Years BFP for you! 

Celtic- My goodness -10???? Ughh that sounds freezing!!!! Brrrr It your town a small one? It looks like a cute little village!!! Ive always wanted to travel outside the US and see little villages. There isn't many of those in the US unless your up by Canada!

Leeze- Sorry you were sickly over your vaca! But glad that you and OH are a little bit closer and he is supportive and understanding! That always helps when AF comes and were depressed cause its "another" cycle to go through. FX for you honey and your FS appt. 

Never- Sorry you have to go back to work tomorrow! Even after more snow! I can't wait until you test. I was driving home after we chit chated on FB and thought about how I would do the happy dance all around town or in my car if you did get one! :haha: Then people would think I was crazy dancing around like an idiot and they didn't know! :rofl: 

SBB- Now I can't remember who asked this....but if I was preggy I would get those shots. But would have to think about it ALOT BC everytime I get a flu shot I end up sick for like a week. But I think I would lean more towards getting those shots...def the swine flu one. We had lots of women that were preggy get swine flu and ended up losing both lives in 3rd tri. It was all over the news....just breaks my heart!! She didn't get a swine flu shot either! Good luck on the acu tonight! Hopefully we see baby jesus soon! Hope your feeling better and take a nice rest!

AFM- Just ate some dinner and kinda chillen. It was a slow day today and looks slow the rest of the week as well! :dohh: Been cramping alot and I know AF isn't due for a week but today im quiet crampy...wonder why??? Maybe its my endo? 

:wave: Dandy, Char, Yazzy, Kel, Welsh, and the girlies we haven't seen in a bit!


----------



## Kiki0522

Tnt- Yes 6 more days! I am soooo hoping for a New Years bfp!! :) I definitely have never had creamy CM at this point in my cycle so I am so excited but trying not to obsess so I don't get my hopes up! 
You have endo? I do too. It sucks! I usually don't get too crampy from it thank goodness and I started maca this cycle and during AF, I didn't have any cramps which is huge for me! I always have cramps...bad ones. The lady at the herbal store where I bought it, actually said it's great for endo.


----------



## TntArs06

Kiki0522 said:


> Tnt- Yes 6 more days! I am soooo hoping for a New Years bfp!! :) I definitely have never had creamy CM at this point in my cycle so I am so excited but trying not to obsess so I don't get my hopes up!
> You have endo? I do too. It sucks! I usually don't get too crampy from it thank goodness and I started maca this cycle and during AF, I didn't have any cramps which is huge for me! I always have cramps...bad ones. The lady at the herbal store where I bought it, actually said it's great for endo.

Yes, Maca is fabulous for Endo!! I have been on it sense April and it has really helped me after my second lap surgery to not be in pain all the time. I have severe endo and usually have a lap surgery once a year! I was on Lupron for 9 months and after it got recalled I highly regret ever being on that! How bad is your endo? I usually am really crampy and have a heavy AF. I noticed your cycle is shorter?? Thats really good sense most with endo have a longer cycle or irregular ones. I surely hope you get your bfp...give us endo girls some inspiration! FX girl that this is it!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Kiki0522

Tnt- Oh you poor thing! I'm so sorry yours is that severe! Mine isn't that severe. I've only had one lap surgery 3 years ago and it was actually a huge complicated cyst the size of a grapefruit that landed me in hospital. I always had heavy and bad crampy periods but never knew I had endo until the surgery for the cyst. The cyst had started to leak, sticking everything together and they had to remove my right ovary because of it and the endo was all over. So i'm banking on the left one! The good thing is, the left side didn't have as much endo. They put me on the depo shot to subside everything. Had my last one in April, it wore off in July and took until October to regulate my cycle and I was actually really surprised how quickly they regulated. I have heard horror stories of the depo shot so I was scared. My chart has never looked better since I started maca either!! Happy about that!
What did the Lupron do?
Thank you for your positivity!! I hope this is it too! :)


----------



## TntArs06

Wow that sounds horrible! Why did it take so long for them to find such a huge cyst? So sorry you lost an ovary though. Good thing women have two! :haha: And im so glad you dont have endo on that one side. Have you gone in lately to see how your endo is? Or do you have to wait a year after being off depo? Like most dr's wait a year for ttc and being off the shot? Im slightly impatient and that wait would drive me nuts! 

The lupron is essentially menopause in a long needle! :haha: it was awful...it was like flash drive into menopause....it shuts down your ovaries and all the girly parts from working. So I didn't have a period for almost a year. Not worth to me as I gained about 50lbs and then they recalled it. The shot is mostly for men with prostate cancer but they were using it on women because it shut down the reproductive organs...well they found out that it doesn't really work that great and the side affects suck. Which I wish I knew sooner than later. But oh well...maybe it helped me...I can't really tell actually. Besides being fat! haha but im losing it slowly.


----------



## Kiki0522

I had a horrible doctor!! She kept giving me meds for stomach spasms! Stupid lady shouldn't practice medicine. The week the cyst finally burst and I was in so much pain I couldn't even keep water down, I lost 12 lbs, went to the hospital...Got referred to a wonderful doctor. Her husband actually delivered me when I was born! And I had surgery within 3 days. I haven't gone to see how it was. Though I did have an ultrasound a couple of months ago due to abnormal bleeding which was a side effect of coming off the shot and everything looked good. I had a simple cyst on the left side but that can be normal and women get them all the time and they just go away. So that was good!
That lupron sounds awful! Thank goodness they recalled it but sucks they didn't recall it before they gave it to you! I hope it helped somewhat though!


----------



## TntArs06

Well im glad everything is looking good for you! That all sounds scary. And that first dr could have found that cyst with a simple US. Ticks me off too!! So glad you found your first EVER dr to help you out! With endo though you can't confirm anything unless you have a lap surgery. US or blood work can't find it only surgery unfortunately. But with your normal cycle and mild cramping then you are probably ok. 

But I really hope you get a BFP soon as that helps with endo as well....doesn't get rid of it but it doesn't grow while preggy so thats a plus!!


----------



## TntArs06

Okay I am cramping big time! Like I wanna go take a bath and see if that helps but dont wanna move. Maybe my body is just starten to regulate itself after the MC because im haven hard core pre-af cramps! AF should be here Sunday or monday....is it sad that this is the first time im excited for AF to start so we can be back on the TTC train!! LOL


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies. Havent had a chance to catch up but I will later x

Well I think ive got flu :'( yesterday when I finished work my body was hot yet I was shivering,had a banging headache,no energy and my body just ached! But my Oh was in a bad mood with me coz we couldnT go out to eat so he wouldnT even hug me :( then it took me an hour to get ready to drive home coz I had no energy. Went to bed when I got in. Then at 5am I threw up all over my bedroom floor where I coughed soo hard :(. In need of hugs!x


----------



## nevertogether

hi ladies!

still no AF. i'm getting anxious AND nervous. like what if my cycle lengthened? or if it's just the one time it's going to be late for no reason? sigh... luckily TNT talked to me last night or i'd be even more bonkers.

tnt - sorry to hear about the cramps. do you think it's endo related? it sounds horrible :( i know what you mean about cycles ending so you can start a new one. trust me! it gets old waiting for the cycles you know you don't have a :bfp: to be over. i hope you feel better honey.

kiki - FX'ed for your :bfp:

char - oh no! we can't have a sick char! :cry: i hope you get to feeling better soon honey and it's not the flu. maybe just a cold, anything but the flu. STAY AWAY FROM CHAR FLU! :gun: e


----------



## yazzy

Arghh have just read everything and now can't remember it all! Well OH is back to work today so i'm up and just chilling with the dogs :) Will get them out and walked later before heading to the cinema with my mum.

Char - I hope you just have a bad cold and not the flu, the main thing is to get lots of rest and loads of fluid. If you have to stay in bed then do it. Wait until your OH is ill and then he'll know how you feel!

Kiki - good luck for testing in 6 days, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Never - one day late?? I am sooo hoping this is it for you girl. Keep sane and take it easy.

TNT - not good on the cramps front but yay for your next cycle ttc...i've got a good feeling about it for you.

Dandy - how are you?

AFM....still feeling really anxious about everything but was able to talk to my best friend yesterday which helped hugely and inbetween i've had some excited moments. Its daft I know!


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope you all had a very merry Christmas :hugs:

DELILAH, Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: 

LEEZE, Sorry the :witch: got you too. I hope your having a lovely time away :hugs:

NEVER, Oh no what a day you had. I hope your feeling better :hugs:

YAZZY, Congratulations on your engagement :hugs:

LINNY, Awww how sweet that DH turned up early :happydance: 4 courses how on earth did you manage them lol. I have no room left and only had half a plate full of christmas dinner :cry: Glad you had had a lovely time :hugs::hugs:

KELSTER. Hope you are feeling better :hugs: I loved the picture of the snow on FB :hugs::hugs:

SBB, Right baby jesus i hear by serve you with a notice to quit. If you chooses to ignore this notice and have not made your entrance into the world by Friday/Saturday you will be charged with over staying your welcome and the pineapple and prunes will be sent in every hour on the hour until you comply. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope mummy and daddy had a lovely Christmas :hugs::hugs:

NEVER, Wow how exciting still no :witch: I have everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

TNT, TTC, CELTIC, DANDY, CHAR and all the other ladies :hi: Hope you had a lovely Christmas :hugs::hugs: 

I am off for my liver scan this morning so had better get a wriggle on. I will check back in later.


----------



## SBB

Lol thanks sparkle I hope he's listening!! :haha: 
Good luck at your scan... :hugs: 

Char I'm sorry you're sick :( get the flu jab! It might be a bit late now though... 

Never I wish you knew what was going on! Can you test again? At least you're at work to take your mind off it a little bit :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girls

char :hugs: feel better soon girlie

yazzy - Im good thanx, so glad you are beginning to get excited :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

night girls :kiss:


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT you poor thing and cramps hope they ease off soon for you may be AF will come on early :shrug: I rather that than living with bad cramp till may be monday :hugs:

SBB when the apple is ripe it will fall from the tree:hugs: 

Charx oh I hope you feel better soon, slap your DP for me men eh LOL :dohh: here have some cyber hugs :hugs: wrap up warm and rest till it passes ok 

Sparkle good luck keep us posted on how you get on :hugs:

Never :hugs: limbo land a bitch :growlmad: I hope you know either way sooner rather than later 

Yazzy glad you had a good talk with your friend, you know just before christmas I felt kinda similar was finding I was worring about how things would change how would we cope with another mouth to feed etc, I need a double buggy and I have fallen in love with a fab one but its a nice price tag as well :dohh: I was worried would I be able to get it and all the other bits and bobs I need, felt a bit down, but feel so much better now mind you I had a good heart to heart with DH about it, so I guess this feeling will pass and you will feel much better :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Thanks girls, Ive a midwife appt tomorroww so i will ask about the flu jab then. There's soooo many scary threads in third tri saying DON'T have it, then they turn into arguments as to why you SHOULD have it, my head was all a pickle :D

Never...flu jab is what you would prob call a flu shot. Its a combined one this year with swine flu. I did actually have swine flu last July though so I'm hoping you can't get it twice. One day late I see..........:D

Sparkle....four courses was a doddle :rofl: :rofl: There was lots of time between courses and with it being quite a posh hotel portions were small. i didn't need to eat for the rest of the day though :haha: Hope scan goes ok, keep us posted :D

Char...poor thing. Wrap up warm , take your pre-natals, drink lots of water and rest in bed till it passes. Big BIG HUGS :hugs::hugs::hugs:

SBB...Its baby jesus eviction day today, i can't be wrong :D 

:hi: dandy, Celtic, leeze, Kiki, TNT


----------



## TntArs06

Hey Girlies,

Linny- Hope your midwife appt goes well. 

Char- BIG BIG :hugs: my dear! You rest up and call a friend to spoil you!! You deserve it hun. 

Never- Still no AF!! Eeeccckkk come on Friday! :haha: Im glad your not too bonkers today. Sometimes we need to just hash out our feelings and worries! Glad I could help a little bit. I can't wait for you to test. I think my cramps are endo related unfortunately. But hopefully I can get a bfp soon and then my endo can chill out for 9 months. teehee

Sparkle- Let us know how your scan goes!!! Hopefully everything is ok.

Yazzy- Glad your friend was there to help talk you through this. I think its normal to have all those worries and 8 months from now when you have your little bub in your arms you wont even remember worrying about all this! BIG :hugs: hun

Celtic- Oh I could only hope AF would be early. That would be so nice...that way I can be back on the train sooner! :haha: I did have a temp dip this AM so she is definitely gearing up for her arrival. I hope its not too bad though. How are you doing lately?

Sbb- How you feeling today? I hope not too bad! Rest up and put a dvd in and relax all day!! :hugs:

Dandy- How have you been hun? Any news on OH SA?

Welp gotta get ready for work. Had to take Amy into work today (really early) because her truck still isn't worken. It is a piece and just meant to get to work and school...but its even more a piece when it doesn't start! :haha: Waiting for some type of warmth to see if the lines were just froze. 

Anyways, Have a great day and I will try and check in later...if not then definitely tonight! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT Im good, waiting on the hospital to get in touch see if I need any changes to my insulin levels they were really good over the christmas they were very happy with me, even christmas day I got great readings, yesterday was a mad one though all high LOL. ooh does sound like AF is on the way esp with a temp dip! which from what I remember happens with in 48 hours of AF starting so I say you will see her early and most welcome she will be! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## erin7707

I don't think the list is being updated anymore- just wanted to put it out there that the witch got me this month.. hoping for a BFP in the new year... 
*sigh... 

On a good note, the maca made me O 5 days early last cycle! (maybe a combination with the b50 complex too) So that was great (although since I wasn't expecting it, we only got to BD on O day..) But LOVED Oing sooner than later! woo!


----------



## CelticNiamh

erin7707 said:


> I don't think the list is being updated anymore- just wanted to put it out there that the witch got me this month.. hoping for a BFP in the new year...
> *sigh...
> 
> On a good note, the maca made me O 5 days early last cycle! (maybe a combination with the b50 complex too) So that was great (although since I wasn't expecting it, we only got to BD on O day..) But LOVED Oing sooner than later! woo!

Poo to the witch! but yay for earlier O made me do that as well and sure here I am now :hugs: good luck for this cycle get BD early :flower:


----------



## erin7707

CelticNiamh said:


> erin7707 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think the list is being updated anymore- just wanted to put it out there that the witch got me this month.. hoping for a BFP in the new year...
> *sigh...
> 
> On a good note, the maca made me O 5 days early last cycle! (maybe a combination with the b50 complex too) So that was great (although since I wasn't expecting it, we only got to BD on O day..) But LOVED Oing sooner than later! woo!
> 
> Poo to the witch! but yay for earlier O made me do that as well and sure here I am now :hugs: good luck for this cycle get BD early :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you sweetie!


----------



## TntArs06

Celtic- So glad your levels have been doing well except for Christmas day. It must be hard to keep your levels down during the holidays when pregnant as well! Kuddos to you hunni. I hope af comes early but im only 10DPO so im thinking my temp might rise tomorrow. haha...who knows I guess! I hope earlier. That would be nice...but wouldn't that mean a short LP? 

Erin- sorry AF got you hun. Good deal the maca makes you O sooner! So hopefully your closer to BFP!


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> Celtic- So glad your levels have been doing well except for Christmas day. It must be hard to keep your levels down during the holidays when pregnant as well! Kuddos to you hunni. I hope af comes early but im only 10DPO so im thinking my temp might rise tomorrow. haha...who knows I guess! I hope earlier. That would be nice...but wouldn't that mean a short LP?
> 
> Erin- sorry AF got you hun. Good deal the maca makes you O sooner! So hopefully your closer to BFP!

AHH crappy yea it would but seeing as you are 10dpo your prob right! you can always have one cycle a bit funny I have had one or two with a short LP if it was that every cycle then I worry IYKWIM :flower:
sugars are good all right although being so stable had me worried as I expect them to go higher and increase in insulin. they have increased them a little but reduced my morning doese, increased my luch time dose and reduced my dinner time one and increased bed time injection see what that will bring. 6 injections a day now its taken me about 3 weeks to get used to that :haha: but hey as long as baby is ok Im happy and FX come march I will be back to normal as well. 

Im looking forward to tomorrow, my sis and mum are coming down yea:happydance:

not sure but any one want to watch a one born at christmas about babies being delivered. dont want to post the link just in case as I know what its like to be waiting for that BFP and how hurtful it can be when it seems so close yet so far away as well :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

:hi: ladies

lots of chat on here today and yesterday! Sending out lots of respect to Celtic, TNT and Kiki - must be extra hard with TTC and being pregnant when you've got other health complications too so I take my hat off to all of you. I've been really feeling sorry for myself today and yesterday (feeling really empty inside, thinking about what could have been if I didn't have the m/c in June and wishing I was pregnant again already!) so now I'm feeling really humbled by you all and your strength and your positive attitudes. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Leeze said:


> :hi: ladies
> 
> lots of chat on here today and yesterday! Sending out lots of respect to Celtic, TNT and Kiki - must be extra hard with TTC and being pregnant when you've got other health complications too so I take my hat off to all of you. I've been really feeling sorry for myself today and yesterday (feeling really empty inside, thinking about what could have been if I didn't have the m/c in June and wishing I was pregnant again already!) so now I'm feeling really humbled by you all and your strength and your positive attitudes. :hugs::hugs:

Oh Leeze you are so entitled to feel bad, esp as you are waiting again to have a BFP and I really hope its soon for you and the rest of the Maca girls in waiting:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning maca girls :hugs:

erin - sorry AF showed :cry: but awesome news that you Oed early :happydance:

tnt - Im going to leave OH SA container out beside his bed this morning and hope he does it :dohh: im not tooo positive he will, but i wanna start the every 2nd night :sex: tonight :dohh: so if he doesnt it will have to wait till i Ov


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle :kiss: how did your liver scan go??


----------



## ttcbaby117

Quick hello to u ladies.....I am in new jersey and geez I am cold we head to the mountains tomorrow 

Sparkle glad to se u are doing ok
Sbb oh Hun you have just made baby Jesus way to comfy lol I hope he shows up soon
Never I so hope u get that bfp you officially later than ever now

Hi toeveryone else....love u all and look forward to starting a new and wonderful year with u all!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

hi lovely ladies!! I've seriously been MIA i know, i just don't want to be thinking about TTCing too much right now, i'm at the place where i see lil babies and i feel all gloomy so i think that means its time for me to step away from it all. 

There's not a single day that passes when i dont think about you ladies tho, and i know i need to do better with the whole checking in thing, i cant just keep running off but i'm just tired, so i'll do the best i can but i make no promises.


----------



## Kiki0522

Tnt- I hope the cramps have gotten better! It's the worst to be in so much pain! Here's to bfp's so the endo can subside for 9 months! :)

Char- Oh goodness... I hope you feel better very soon!! :hugs:

Never- Thank you! I have my Fx'd too and for you as well hun!!

Yazzy- Thank you! How are you doing?? I'm glad you feel better after talking to your best friend! 

Sparkle- How did your liver scan go?

Erin- Sorry the witch got you. :hugs: But that is great you O'd earlier! Maca helped me O early too! It's great stuff! :thumbup:

Celtic- 6 injections a day? wow! Sounds like you are doing wonderful with your levels though and that is just so great! You are taking such good care of your little bean!

Leeze- You are so sweet and I appreciate your post! :flower: I agree with Celtic though.. You have every right to feel down! I am so sorry to hear about your m/c. :hugs: I would be thinking the same way you are if I were in your shoes. Fx'd for you hun!

Hi Dandy & Linny!! :hi:

Well my temp rised a tiny bit more today so I'm hoping it just keeps rising!! [-o&lt;


----------



## dandybrush

AJ - :hugs: i completely understand how you feel, i think im getting to that point myself, though im not quite there, but take all the time you need, even if you stop ttc, please do keep us updated on your adventures :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Aj- Awww hey girl! We all been thinking about you and COMPLETELY understand your time away. Just check in every once in a while if you would like! But do take all the time you need. My 2 weeks space from BNB (not the thread) helped me alot after my MC. BIG :hugs: to you hunni! 

Celtic- MY GOODNESS 6 injections????? :wacko::wacko: No thank you:nope: but you know now that I think about it....I think I might end up that way when preggy cuz of my high insulin now! You have such strength to maintain your levels and do all that everyday!! Big kuddos to you hunni :thumbup:

Dandy- I hope OH will do that for you! Would be nice to know if his SA is low or not so there isn't any second guessing why there was no BFP that cycle. FX hunni that its all just ok though! :hugs::kiss:

Kikki- You did have a temp rise today! HOPEN it stays that way!!! I will be watchen what tomorrows temps are cuz im curious sense you usually drop at 10DPO. So I will be looken out!!!:coffee: I soo hope you get your BFP:happydance:

TTC- You are one BRAVE woman to fly anywhere near the east coast. :haha: Have a blast in the mountains and enjoy a much deserved time away!!!:hugs:

Leeze- I agree with the other girlies here... You have EVERY right to feel that way and NOT feel guilty one single bit! We are all here for you to help you through this. Sometimes I get so busy that I dont think about not being preggy and then some woman walks in with an infant or is preggy and I get kinda jealous! But it helps to know that, even though I dont know that person that maybe they tried really hard to get preggy too. I know its hard though to get your mind off how far you could have been at this time. Every 18th I take time out to think of our little angel. Definitely here for you if you need to vent some more!!! BIG :hugs::hugs: Hun.

AFM- went outta town tonight to go have dinner with some friends and feeling much better and outta my bad mood! :haha: I definitely needed to get out! Gonna go rest up now and hope you all have a lovely night!

Hi to everyone else!!

Has AF stayed away Never????


----------



## TntArs06

SBB- News from Baby Jesus front??


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies. Ive come to the conclusion I dont have flu :) just a nasty cold!! Oh still in a mood with me because im ill! Bloody idiots men are! 

right I have catched up, lets see what I remember :haha:

sparkle - how was your liver scan? :hugs: thinking of you! 

Sbb - bloody hell baby jesus is keeping us in suspense! :haha: im saying hell make an appearance on the 1st :) my bday ;) 

aj - Sorry your feeling soo down babe :hugs: you know where here when you need us :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Im just jumping on real quick as i have to go and have my bloods done in a while. God i live the high life don't i :winkwink:

I had my scan yesterday and am waiting for the results to come back. It should be today and the consultant will only contact me if there is a problem so no news is good news:thumbup:
The lady was so lovely yesterday she let me have a peek at baby sparkle when she had finished my liver scan :happydance::happydance: she is head down and ready to go.

Sorry for the very selfish post i hope you are all OK :hugs::hugs: I will check back in later when i have time to read the posts. Lots of love ladies enjoy your day :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

yay sparkle what a nice ultra sound lady :hugs: heres hoping you dont hear from them then :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies :wave: 

Just a quick Jesus update - nothing happening at all!! 
I am defo aiming for 1.1.11 after the sweep on Friday! 

COME ON BABY JESUS!!! 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Erin - Sorry af got you :( but im glad maca is working its magic! :thumbup:

never - af arrived? Hoping not :) but like you said if she arrives soon your cycles are getting longer :( 

dandy - you booked your FS?? :hugs:

kel - hope your Well girl! :kiss:

Tnt - I cant remember what I was gna say :( Hope your Well :hugs:

ki - Hows the maca going? 
xxxx


----------



## xcharx

Sparkle - have you got any blood left :haha: Aww im glad you got a quick peak of buba :) hope everything is ok :thumbup:

Sbb - yay! Baby jesus is way too comfy. Hes out stayed his welcome :haha:

xx


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone, I hope I have remembered lots!

Leeze - keep smiling hun, totally understand the way you feel tho.

Kiki - woo hoo for temp rise, hope it keeps going that way.

Char - rest up and ignore your OH, he should be more understanding. You can't help being ill.

SBB - yay the 1/1/11 would be an excellent date to have baby Jesus.

TNT - I hope you get AF out of the way and get another chance to ttc.

Sparkle - hope all goes well with your results.

AFM - feeling rough as today :( didn't sleep a wink last night and was meant to be having my flu jab this morning but I nearly passed out when I got out the shower...luckily got to my bed just in time. So jab re-scheduled for tomorrow and I am currently sat on the sofa snuggled up with one of my dogs. God I hate feeling like this, wondering if I have caught what my sister has been suffering with or is this how you feel in early pregnancy?!


----------



## nevertogether

my update - no :witch: still

yazzy - i'm glad you got to talk about some of your feelings to your best friend. i know it's nice to have someone you can talk about things face to face too. i hope you start to feel better soon honey, sounds like you are definitely under the weather. get some rest! :hugs:

sbb - yes, work definitely took my mind off of it. i got away from the house last night too, so that got my mind off of it too. 1-1-11 for baby jesus! i hope so, that sounds awesome :) 

celtic - 29 weeks tomorrow :yipee: i hope your new results come back okay.

linny - yes, 2 days late now :) did you decide on the flu jab? i think it sounds like a good idea.

tnt - i hope you are having a good time. i read you got to go out and that's always nice. i like to get away sometimes to get my mind off of everything. AF is still late and it's been very nice being able to talk to you on FB. :hugs:

erin - sorry to hear the :witch: got you! i like that the maca helped you ovulate sooner though. i think that goes to show that a new years :bfp: is in order!

leeze - it's normal to feel down. i can't imagine what you went through. i'm sorry that you had to go through it and you are a very strong person too! 

ttc - yes, i'm later than ever now, but scared that maybe my cycle decided to go wacko this time around and i'm getting my hopes up. what part of your cycle are you on now? i don't like not being able to stalk you with a ticker! :haha:

AJ - so glad to hear from you! :yipee: i know what you mean by having to step away sometimes and we'll always be here when you want to come back and chat a little. i think your best bet is to be NTNP and just let it happen. maybe that will work?

kiki - oooo nice chart you have there girly! 4 more days until testing :happydance: are you excited?

sparkle - wow, you and sbb are going to be january babies since baby jesus seems to be nice and comfy in there! glad to hear everything went well and you are right no news is good news!

char - no :witch: yet. i know i ovulated at least CD20 or before so i don't think my cycles are lengthening. reason being, the odds of my LP getting this long out of nowhere are pretty slim. but the mid cycle bleeding could be the cause of something. :shrug:

hi dandy! :wave:


----------



## Kiki0522

Sparkle- Hoping for no news about the liver scan! :) That is so great you got to take a little peek at baby sparkle! 

Never- Yay for no AF!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun! I am excited to test but trying to hold back, haha. I had a little dip today in my temp but it was very tiny. So i'm hoping it doesn't drop off tomorrow since that is usually the day it really starts to drop. I usually have a drop today so that makes me a little nervous but it was so tiny that i'm trying not to obsess! 

Hope everyone is well! I have to get to work. I will check in later! xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Never Omg test again pls my hopes r up for u.

Sbb I like that idea 1.11.11

TNT we thankfully missed the blizzard by one day so now all we have is some nice powder to ski on ...happy u feel better
Hi to everyone else....heading up the mountain today


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh and never I am on 11dpo and not one symptom so who knows


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - Oh no huni! :hugs: I hope it passes quickly! Nothing worse then feeling rough :( 

Ttc - Oh god you must have energy to climb a mountain :thumbup:

never - you still going to test new years?? Yea the mid bleeding was weird! Fxd :) 

kiki - get back to work naughty girl Haha 

Xxx


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Char, my mum came up to my house with some paracetemol (don't really want to take anything but that is safe) and it has made me feel alot better already so can chill out in a bit more comfort :)

Never...2 days late! Are you still holding off til tomorrow to test? Oh I would just love it if this was your time.

TTC - fingers crossed for you aswell, are you going to test or wait until you are late?


----------



## nevertogether

kiki - i like your attitude! not obsessing over it is a great idea. i've stalked many charts and just a day's dip doesn't mean anything, it could always go back up tomorrow. so live it day by day honey, that's what i've been doing. 

tnt - i have no symptoms either! i've had things that could be symptoms but they could be other things too. no symptoms doesn't mean anything towards either :bfn: or :bfp: so i will cross my fingers and send you lots of :dust:! are you just waiting it out?

char/yazzy - just answering ya'll together since you asked the same thing :haha: i am probably going to test tonight actually. i went to the commissary today and bough a two pack of FRER's. i'm going to test tonight and if nothing, then tomorrow with FMU.

AFM today i had a lot of really gross looking CM. it was white with a yellow tinge and very chunky. i smelled it to see if it had an odor, because i was afraid of infection possibly, but it's odorless. we will see! 

love you girls :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - Yea ive been taking paracetamol at the mo to shift this poxy cough. Just had to ask the pharmacist what cough mixture was ok to take aswell! 

never - Aww hun I really have everything crossed for you!! Wha a great way to start the new year!! 

Ttc - Ooh when you testing? 
Xxx


----------



## kelster823

hey stopping in quick to see any updates....

still no bubba Suz :(

to all the gals that are waiting to test..crossing *everything* for you.....we need to see some :bfp: 

Happy New Years to everyone!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

love you kel :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

luv ya too sweets!!!!!! sounds promsing for you..... :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm PRAYING. but if it's not meant to be.. well... i can't change that. :shrug:


----------



## Linny

Wahoo never....trying not to get my hopes up but its hard when your symptoms seem so promising. Wouldn't it be wonderful if you were the start of the 2011 :bfp: that were sure to get :D

:hi: Kel...hope you've had a grest festive period and the snow hasn't been too awful :D

Kiki...ooh hope your temps comes up again tomorrow. have to say my :bfp: month my temps dropped massively twice so kept thinking I was out!!

SBB...Still stalking to see if there's any news!

Sparkle...Cool on the scan, hope there is no news and baby sparkle can be left a few more days. just seen FB, hope she comes herself hun and the backache is a sign :hugs::hugs:

Yazzy...well there are alot of bugs going round so could just be that. I have to say for me early pregnancy made me feel pretty awful. Dizzy, sick, tired. if it is this it does pass. rest up hun :hugs:

Well midwife today, measuring correctly and even commented she thinks I'm having a 'fair' sized baby!! Also isn't sure if she's breech now which would be typical. Gotta be checked again in two weeks and if she's still not sure I'l be booked for a scan to double check. I'm sure she's still head down though cos I have alot of pressure down there plus the hiccups I feel are low down. FX'd. Flu jab booked for 7th january, hardly seems worth it but might aswell :D


----------



## nevertogether

linny - did your face break out at all during early pregnancy? or anyone? my chin is breaking out like it's going out of freaking style! glad you got the flu jab booked and hopefully the scan in two weeks goes well. leave it to the girls to be difficult! :haha:


----------



## Linny

Never...I know typical, she's awkward and not even born yet :rofl: I did have spots on my face which i didn't even get as a teenager but I think I was about 6-7 weeks when they came. I would get a couple of huge ones at a time, they would go then I'd get a couple more somewhere else!


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs::hugs:

SBB, That sounds like a good day to have a baby. My mums birthday is on new years day, she is 01/01 I'm 08/08 and my brother is 11/11 lol. :hugs::hugs:

ERIN, Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs::hugs:

CHAR, No i don't think i do have any blood left. I think my vein has had enough it wouldn't stop bleeding today :cry:

Yazzy, Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs::hugs:

NEVER,How exciting. The CM sounds promising :hugs::hugs: When will you test again :happydance::happydance: I looked like a bloody teenager just before my BFP. Spots everywhere :thumbup: 

KELSTER, Happy new year :hugs::hugs::hugs:

LINNY, Oooh a fair sized baby :wacko: Good luck with that one linny :rofl: I have had 4 professionals feeling baby sparkle and none of them could tell which way up she was :dohh: But she was head down yesterday thank god lol. I haven't had the flu jab and it's probably a bit late now :dohh: My back is still aching and i can feel alot of pressure in my backside :cry: so hopefully my body is getting ready for next week :winkwink:

AFM, No news from the hospital yet, thank goodness. Hopefully i will get good news tomorrow when my blood results are due back. I am having some major backache today and lots of pressure in my backside :wacko: Hopefully it's a good sign that my body is getting ready for the big day.


----------



## SBB

Hey lovelies!! 

Ok I am going to try and remember everything but it's so hard!! 

Never your symptoms sound v promising! I am sure I was complaining about loads of spots early on. I was on clomid for my bfp, which messed with my CM but the cycle before when I had a chemical I remember having weird cm with chunky bits in! Gross :haha: I hope it all adds up to a bfp for you! Did you say you were testing tonight? 

Linny I hope little little is facing towards the exit!! And isn't too fair a size! :haha: I really think the MWs are just totally guessing when they estimate size though! I think baby jesus will be just under 8lbs. Total guess!! :haha: 

Sparkle I'm glad things are ok and baby sparkle is definitely head down :) fingers crossed it's all good news from here and she comes of her own accord... 

Celtic how are you? 

Kell happy new year! 

Char I hope you feel better :hugs: 

Ttc fx for a bfp! Are you just waiting it out or testing? Hope you're having loads of fun anyway :D 

Yazzy I have to be honest I felt awful through 1st tri, and sadly I was one of the unlucky people who it stayed with through 2nd as well :dohh: but most people it does ease off... I actually feel best now, I'm tired but at least I don't feel sick and dizzy and generally bleugh!! Hope you feel better anyway :hugs: 

Kiki fx your temp stays up! 

Ok, I cant remember anything else :dohh: sorry to everyone I've missed, I hope you're all ok :hugs: 

AFM nothing, felt lots of pressure today so hoping baby Jesus is engaging a bit more, ready to pop out. Really really hoping I get a sweep tomorrow and he comes Saturday - everyone send positive baby eviction vibes for me tomorrow so we can get started!!! 

X x x x


----------



## dandybrush

char :dohh: i had OH all set to for his test, he tried...but um :blush: he said he couldnt do it :shrug: performance problems :shrug: so he'll have to do it after i Ov now, cause its :sex: time


----------



## dandybrush

never - gosh it would be great if you had our first new year BFP :hugs: i have everything crossed for you :hugs: 

sbb - i think a 1.11.11 baby would be awesome :thumbup: you must have a good oven for lil jesus to still be in there and not burnt :haha: 

sparkle - sounds like you are about ready to pop, cant wait to meet the little one :hugs: 

kel :wave: I miss ya girlie

well im now set to do as much :sex: as i can and i hope i Ov soon


----------



## nevertogether

sparkle - i hope the results tomorrow are good and nice to hear baby girl is getting ready to make her grand debut!

sbb - aww, it's nice to hear that jesus is finally deciding to make his appearance. go 1.1.11! 

dandy - go catch that eggy girl!!

AFM i did test tonight and :bfn: i don't want to be too optimistic, but i really am. i really feel like this might be it for us and it's too soon to test. i did look on FF and there were several charts with very late hpt's after negatives. i think my symptoms are good and all i can do is keep the faith and hopefully you girls can keep me sane :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Woohoo dandy get :sex: I hope this is your lucky cycle :hugs: 

Damn never I was hoping for a bfp, I soooo hope you're right, I was thinking earlier what I'd say if you posted your bfp - it involved a LOT of swear words, in a good way lol! And I'd have such a massive grin on my face all day too :happydance: praying this is it for you :hugs: 

Come on 2011 bfps all round please!!!! :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: thank you SBB. sure do love the support from you girls. i really am optimistic. i haven't had this any other cycle. usually i spend every DPO thinking about symptoms and this one i was lucky enough to have DH that i didn't do that. i expected AF right on time and she hasn't come and i know i've never been late. hopefully i can be the first 2011 :bfp: :)


----------



## dandybrush

never hoping this is it for you :) sounding really positive 

I hope i can follow with mine...


----------



## erin7707

Good Luck Never, I'm crossing my fingers tight for you!! 
And SBB, Sending my eviction notice for Baby J to come out! ;)

*I really wish I could keep up with this thread more, you girls are all so kind and positive, but it's like when I miss one email notification, I get so far behind and I can never catch up!! :hug:


----------



## SBB

Thanks Erin! Don't worry it's bloody hard to keep up there's so many of us chatting away now! 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

:hi: everyone

thanks for so many lovely, kind and supportive words from lots of you. It really helps to not feel alone with this. My OH is great but it's always lovely to get a woman's view. Now my BF is pregnant I'm finding it difficult not having a good friend who understands what I'm going through. 

Never - I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I've read that about 10% of women who get BFPs won't get a BFP until about 21dpo - so it's definitely not over for you yet!! :thumbup:

SBB - I bet you can't wait to meet little jesus, must be really exciting! :happydance:

Dandy and AJ - I know what you mean about it starting too feel a bit much TTC and everything that comes with it. Sometimes I wish I could switch off from it and have a "normal" month where I don't think about it, or wish I could be content without a baby and just have an attitude that is more about "if it happens, it happens!" At the same time it feels all consuming and I know I'll regret it later in life if I don't try everything I can to make it happen. I'm 38 so I keep thinking about that biological clock ticking away too.

Dandy - go and catch that egg!! Hope this is your month, hon. :winkwink:

Sparkle - lovely to hear the feedback from the nurse. Not long now! How exciting that there'll be two maca babies on the way very soon! :baby::baby:

hi to everyone else - Yazzy, Celtic, Kel, Char, TTC, Kiki, Erin, Delilah - sorry if I missed anyone. 

Wishing all the maca ladies a very happy new year. Let's hope 2011 is a very fertile and healthy year for us all!!! :baby::baby::dust:


----------



## Kiki0522

Yazzy- I'm glad you are feeling better!!

Never- Things are sounding so promising for you! I have heard of women getting that kind of CM before their bfps! Don't worry about your test! Plenty of girls get their bfp's after their bfn! Some will get a stark white negative one day and the very next get a positive! So there's still lots of hope!

Linny- Thank you for sharing that about your dropping temps that still ended with your bfp! That gives me hope! :) Sounds like a great appointment with your midwife today! 

Dandy- Good luck! Catch that eggy!

SBB- I'm hoping to hear about the very first baby Jesus born in 2011 on the news! Right as the clock strikes midnight! Baby Jesus was born! Yup I like that story. Go with it. :)

Hello all you wonderful ladies!! Leeze, Celtic, Char, Erin, TTC, Kel, Sparkle!! 


:dust:


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT do you have high sugars? as if it was high insulin in your body that would be very diffierent make you feel very ill and it would give you a lot of lows ie feel dizzy and weak they are horrible really, if it is high sugars you will so get them down with a change in diet! I did before I got this BFP I knew I was borderline this time and was watching them just incase, I remember you saying you were worried they caused your MC I dont think they did to be honest as they would have to be very very high all the time (around the 19 mark)and for that you would have to be full blown diabetic (as far as I know) so my diabetic midwife tells me any way LOL as I was so worried when I changed to the hospital I am in now. 

Kiki and TNT the injectons are not so bad Im getting used to them now, the hospital are very happy with me for now, but this week my blood sugars seem to be going high after my meals, were as last week they were borderline low :dohh:I think it was the cold and doing so much before christmas that did that, also I have noticed I am forceing my self to eat just not as hungry guess there is just not as much room in there any more LOL 


Never OOH what the hell, I feel the same its seems so positive for a BFP hmmm I wonder are you going to be some one who is pregnant but it wont show on a pregnancy test I had a friend like that she done loads and BFN 3 months later she had a scan and there was her DD :haha: she found out on her thrid when she was 20 weeks!!!

SBB Im ok hun, Im so likeing that pressure feeling such a good sign ya never know you might not need that sweep FX but hey a 1/1/11 sounds great yay!

Sparkle FX for good news 

Kel Happy New year :hugs:

AJ huge :hugs:

Im forgetting every one again, so much to catch up on :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

well girls, you've certainly given me some hope. DH said the same thing *CELTIC* he joked that i would be two months along and then find out. that would be just my luck! i'm in such limbo on whether to keep testing or to just keep waiting. i really appreciate all the kind words and positivity from you all. 

just remember - i'm here for you all as well :hugs: 

CP check tonight and CP is definitely high. i can't even reach it! :shrug: creamy CM. sigh, when, when, whennnnnnnn...


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> well girls, you've certainly given me some hope. DH said the same thing *CELTIC* he joked that i would be two months along and then find out. that would be just my luck! i'm in such limbo on whether to keep testing or to just keep waiting. i really appreciate all the kind words and positivity from you all.
> 
> just remember - i'm here for you all as well :hugs:
> 
> CP check tonight and CP is definitely high. i can't even reach it! :shrug: creamy CM. sigh, when, when, whennnnnnnn...

High! can you tell if its closed! what about a blood test! could you get one in Germany. I hate limbo land :dohh: I just hope you find out either way and soon so we can all go wild with delight or feck the or for now :haha:
Take care pet! hey stranger things have happened you know, happens to loads of people


----------



## nevertogether

i've honestly never been able to feel the differences between open and closed? not sure what i'm feeling for! :haha: i can get a blood test, but the army will rarely do it. they usually only let us do urine test since it's cheaper. i have an FS appt 17 jan so if no :bfp: or :witch: by then i guess they are my next step.


----------



## SBB

Never my cervix never felt closed even in the first few weeks of pregnancy so I know what you mean it's hard to tell!! 

Leeze it's hard that your BF is pregnant :hugs: 
Me and my bf started ttc at the same time and she got pregnant immediately of course, having been on the poll 10 years :growlmad: 
It was really hard and we even didn't speak for a while (she's a bit oblivious to other peoples lives!). Anyway, we all know how hard it is so feel free to come on here and vent about it! 

Kiki I'd love it if baby Jesus came just after midnight! Definitely the first, not new years eve! Not such a good day for a birthday I don't think! 

Ok I'm off to sleep, got to prepare for baby Jesus eviction day tomorrow!!! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

Ok night sbb

I just wanna wish everyone a Happy New Year (its tonight here ) I hope the new year brings with it new fertile magic to all of us girls and lots of baby :dust: and happy healthy bubs to those expecting

Love you all :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## erin7707

SBB said:


> Definitely the first, not new years eve! Not such a good day for a birthday I don't think!

New years eve would be a fun bday too! You get to party every bday - it's like, a special party just for you!! (when they get older and have slumber parties, and when they get old enough to drink! it'd be a blast!) 

Good luck kicking Baby Jesus out! :)


----------



## erin7707

dandybrush said:


> Ok night sbb
> 
> I just wanna wish everyone a Happy New Year (its tonight here ) I hope the new year brings with it new fertile magic to all of us girls and lots of baby :dust: and happy healthy bubs to those expecting
> 
> Love you all :hugs: :kiss: :flower:

Happy New Year Dandy, and I wish the same for you!! :flower: Let's all get our New Year BFP's, deal?


----------



## SBB

Happy new year dandy!! We love you too :D :hugs: 

Yeh it would be cool Erin, but really you'd know everyone was partying for another reason :haha: 
Whenever his birthday is hopefully we'll make it special anyway, and later I can tell him it's his own damn fault cos he wouldn't get out!! :rofl:

X x x


----------



## erin7707

SBB said:


> Happy new year dandy!! We love you too :D :hugs:
> 
> Yeh it would be cool Erin, but really you'd know everyone was partying for another reason :haha:
> Whenever his birthday is hopefully we'll make it special anyway, and later I can tell him it's his own damn fault cos he wouldn't get out!! :rofl:
> 
> X x x

well... Truueee.. BUUUT.. Everyone has off work new years day, so even if it falls on a week day, you know that your friends will be able to party with you that night! lol. you're right though, it's his own fault! :rofl:


----------



## TntArs06

Never- I had the worst acne ever when I got BFP. I usually break out once a month around t-zon area...well when I got preggy I broke out on my cheeks, neck, and chest. I remember freaking out cuz I never broke out like that. Isn't a high cervix good? I have no clue...I can barely feel the thing anyways! :haha: 

Celtic- Not sure what my sugars were but my insulin was at a 54. I was told that was high and they wanted them at least below 17...but below 10 was better. I have ALWAYS had dizzy feelings and nausea when I didn't snack on something...all my life I had that and no dr ever did anything about it. So not sure what all this means...maybe you can shed some light for me sense you know more. :kiss: I remember getting a bfp after I started walking for at least 30min a day...so im wondering if I should pick that back up? I guess it couldn't hurt! :blush: How are you doing otherwise?

Dandy- Happy New Years hun! So funny how were in the past to you and your in the future to us! :haha::winkwink::winkwink:

SBB- Sending you LOTS of baby eviction vibes your way hunni! Were all ready to see him.

Sparkle- Glad there is no news from the liver scan...like you said no news is good news!

Leeze- Sorry your bf is preggy. Thats always hard. Is she at least understanding for you though?

:wave: kikki, ttc, erin, kel, aj, and welsh and anyone else..we have so many now!

AFM-Gonna BBQ tonight..watch a few movies with some friends and then go to bed and get ready for tomorrow night...gonna go out for the last time before TTC!! Last night of drinking....:haha::haha: I haven't drank in so long that I think I might get f*up on like 2 drinks! :haha: Have a lovely evening girlies


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> Happy new year dandy!! We love you too :D :hugs:
> 
> Yeh it would be cool Erin, but really you'd know everyone was partying for another reason :haha:
> Whenever his birthday is hopefully we'll make it special anyway, and later I can tell him it's his own damn fault cos he wouldn't get out!! :rofl:
> 
> X x x

Buahahaha thats halarious! You tell him!:haha:


----------



## dandybrush

deal erin :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: im the ghost of new year present and your the ghost of new year past :rofl:

enjoy your night tnt sounds like you'll be having fun


----------



## nevertogether

BBQ :happydance: :happydance: i looked for you online earlier but you were away :cry: haha j/k sweetie. i'm getting some bad gas tonight and it's causing me some cramps! ugh.. glad DH isn't here sometimes, because i'm oh not so sexy! :haha: DH wanted to know if i'm drinking at all tomorrow. i am really scared to even think about doing it. but i'm also scared that i will put my hold on life and have a bad outcome to this and be sad i missed out on the fun.


----------



## nevertogether

SBB - :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

never :shrug: sorry cant help you there, didnt someone say that the baby doesnt start taking off you for a few weeks? so if you drink now it prob wouldnt affect the baby anyways :shrug: if i was you i would test right before i head out and pos dont drink neg do drink, but maybe not as much as you normally would :shrug: if you wanna be cautious, sorry thats just what i would do :thumbup:


----------



## Kiki0522

Hahaha Dandy! Too funny! :rofl: Happy New Years!! 

Never- I was thinking about whether or not it would be safe to have a couple of drinks tomorrow night too. I'm a few days from testing so I'm not sure.


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs::hugs:

SBB, Positive eviction vibes are being channeled to you :happydance: Good luck with the sweep today :hugs::hugs:

DANDY, I hope your getting lots of :sex: in. Go get that egg girl :hugs::hugs:

NEVER, It all sounds very promising for your BFP. The gas i had this in fact it felt like it was trapped in my side. My DH had never heard me fart before but my god i couldn't stop. Every Time i moved it came out :blush: I don't know if you remember me saying once, that my first baby didn't show up on a test for 16 weeks :wacko:
Fingers crossed for you and DH. You deserve this girl :hugs::hugs:

TNT, Hope you enjoyed your night out last night. Have a fab time tonight. I will be tucked up in bed by 12 lol :hugs::hugs:

Nothing to report here :thumbup:

:hi: KIKI, LEEZE, CELTIC, LINNY, KELSTER and all the maca ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls :wave: 

Never I've heard baby doesn't take anything from you til 21 dpo, but I don't know how true that is. I drank in the 2ww the month before my bfp and had a chemical and was really upset with myself. However in reality looking back I know perfectly well 2/3 glasses of wine didn't cause that! 

I hope everyone has a lovely NYE day. Hopefully I'll spend a bit of mine with a midwives hand up my foof - good god the things we hope for now?!?! :rofl: 

Will update you girls later... 

Big :hugs: to everyone! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

sparkle - wow 16 weeks?! i didn't remember that at all. that is insane. :shock: 

sbb - good luck today! hopefully we meet baby jesus tomorrow! :yipee: :yipee:

morning everyone! :wave:


----------



## SBB

Lol I also have to agree with sparkle on the gas situation!! :rofl: my OH had also never heard me and it was very embarrassing!! :blush: and it's only got worse!!! 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :) I leave you for one night & I have to catch up on 4 pages :haha:

Sbb - good luck for today :) Fxd baby jesus will cooperate with it :hugs: be a beautifull way to start the year :) 

never - im glad the bfn hasnt put you off :D were all routing for you!! I got a bfn at first,then went on holiday where I drank, then got my bfp? So I dont think it does any harm to drink? Also gas? Boy my belly is hurting from gas right now :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

how many dpo were you char when you got your bfp?


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - Aww Sorry dh couldnT finish :( he needs to concentrate on the real thing ;) happy new year babe :hugs: I hope your bfp comes soon! 

sparkle - Fxd the blood results are fine :hugs:

Tnt - when are you going to try again? Fxd for you :) go and have one good drink session ;) 

Lezze - Sorry your friend got her bfp :( sometimes I wished I could fall pregnant as easy as everyone else, but trust me, what ive been through has made me appreciate this baby alot more then most!!


----------



## xcharx

:hi: to everyone ive forgot :( 

AFM - my belly is soo sore from constantly coughing!! I feel like one big bogie!! 
completly off topic - I cant stand OH Dads gf!! Wish shed get lost... Shes a rude arrogant b*tch!! Argh seriously girls I know I should be a grown up about this but last few days shes really pushed me!! What makes it worse is the fact that we work for the same company - she got the job sneakly when I was on holiday ARGH Another thing I cant stand... ... And breath ... ...


----------



## xcharx

Never - I have no idea!! But... My last period was the 7th sept. I first tested on the 4th oct - bfn. Then tested on the 11th oct - bfp. My cycles were 21days. Soo I must of been quite a few days. Also the amount of weeks I am puts my period 5days before it was LOL xx


----------



## xcharx

I think I was about 24dpo never?xx


----------



## nevertogether

char - sorry to hear your OH's dad's g/f is such a pain! i hate people like that! hoping she backs off, because no one wants to meet the wrath of a pregnant woman :haha:

24dpo? wow. well, i'm going to just wait this out. i'm going to wait a week and test, if nothing then i will wait until my FS appointment on the 17th and go from there.


----------



## Kiki0522

Never- Still late? Fx'd so tightly for you!! 

SBB- Good luck today! I will be thinking of you and Baby Jesus! 

Char- That's awful his dads g/f did that about the job position! Or that she has to be around at all! I can relate because I can't stand my own dad's g/f! 

Well Ladies.. My temp went up today! The highest it's been! I can't even believe it! I woke DH up to tell him, haha!! If you look at my chart, it always shoots way down on 11 dpo! Every time! I'm not sure what to do, haha. I'm debating whether or not I want to test at midnight tonight or wait til the morning and see what my temp does again. What do you ladies think?!


----------



## Linny

Never....aaargh how frustrating for you. I really want this shy :bfp: to show its face RIGHT NOW :ninja: As for drinking, its hard to say. I actually had a few drinks before my :bfp: cos I'd started spotting and assumed af was coming. Got my :bfp: three days later and felt really guilty but she's absolutely fine. Maybe what Dandy says and just limit yourself to a couple if you test :bfn: again :shrug: 

SBB...Wahoo for mw today. Hope she finds you already dilating and Jesus finally makes an appearance :D I don't know how mw can say how big my baby is when she can't even work out position :shrug: My bump has always been small so she can't be that big. Also sure she's not breech cos her hiccups are always low down :D

Leeze...I had same situation as you & SBB. I started ttc in the May/June 09 and my bf started the August. She got her :bfp: in October and I didn't get mine till May 10 when she was 7 mths pregnant. That was very hard cos the one person I really felt understood what I was going through suddenly disappeared. I couldn't be happy for her, it was a horrible time. Now though its fab, Ive had clothes given, lots of tips and advice and a baby to practise on. Hopefully your :bfp: will come soon and you be able to complain about pregnancy together :hugs: 

Sparkle....cool on the no news, hopefully the bloods will be ok too! :rofl: had to laugh at all the gas stories. Ive been really lucky and hardly suffered till the last couple of weeks since I moved myself into the spare room for a better nights sleep. So he's escaped it :rofl:

Dandy...happy new year!! Get as much :sex: in as possible and get that new year :bfp:

:hi: celtic, char, yazzy, kel, erin, kiki, tnt, ttc, welshie (where are you???) sorry if i missed you!

I woke up with an stinking cold :( Feeling crappo but thankfully have no big new year plans. Gonna try sleep it off this afternoon :D


----------



## Linny

Oooh Kiki....I would prob base it on my new year plans. If I was wanting a good drink then I would prob test tonight just to be sure. If its bad news then at least you can drown your sorrows in alcohol :haha: just kidding!! I'm keeping all crossed for you :D


----------



## Kiki0522

Haha that's what I was thinking Linny! But I think I may just hold off now. I realized that I O'd 2 days early this cycle so does that lengthen my LP? So where it used to drop off may be pushed a couple of days.. 

Hope all you wonderful ladies have a great New Year!!


----------



## nevertogether

hey honey - your LP should not. i range from ovulating on CD16-CD20 but LP is always 14 days.. so regardless of when you ovulated, if your temperature normally drops on 11DPO then it should have and it hasn't.


----------



## nevertogether

if you want, click on my ovulation chart in my signature. it should show you that no matter when i ovulated my LP was always 14 days and AF arrived on the 15th day.


----------



## Kiki0522

Never- You just made me feel so much better! I was getting a little worried. I thought that's how it worked but I wasn't sure because when my AF's were regulating my LP was 11 and then 12 the next 2 months. So I wasn't completely sure if it could change based on O. Thank you for that input!! xx 

How are you doing??


----------



## nevertogether

i'm good honey :) you know when you are going to test? your temps look great! i'm making some spicy carrots and maybe something for dinner and then i'm going to watch TRON with some friends. beer pong later, but DH has already put his input in that i'm only allowed a few beers :haha:


----------



## Kiki0522

I think I will wait to test until Sunday. I'm going to have a hard time not testing if my temp goes up again tomorrow morning though, haha. 
That sounds like a fun night! I think I will only have a couple beers as well. We are having some friends over and ordering food and having a game night. So it should be fun!


----------



## nevertogether

have a happy new year everyone! i'm heading out.. 

GOOD LUCK SBB!!!


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls, how are you all?

Kiki - oooh exciting times...I have no idea about temps but I think i've gathered staying high is good :) can't wait til you test.

Never - how frustrating...did you test again or are you just waiting this one out? Have a good time tonight and I soooo hope you've got a sticky bean.

SBB - hope you are feeling well.

Char - rubbish that your OH's gf isn't very nice. Hope you are feeling better soon.

AFM - getting back to my brighter mood again :) have a really dodgy stomach...don't want to be far from the toilet if you get my drift and keep getting sick in my mouth gross (sorry way TMI!!) but have figured it should go soon enough. Also had my flu jab today, was abit concerned about it but the nurse triple checked and said it was safe for me to have so I went for it as I really don't want to get flu a few months down the line.
I hope you all have a great New Years Eve tonight, i'm having a date with my sofa and tv lol!


----------



## kelster823

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE....

Never- still very HIGH hopes for a wonderful start to 2011.....

Suz- still waiting to hear some news

Be safe in what ever you do tonight.. I will talk to everyone next year!!!

MUCHO LOVE


----------



## AJThomas

Oh wow Never, I am so hopeful this is it for u! U truly deserve a great gift to start 2011 right! 

I'm not sure what my cycle is up to cuz I had the flu and a high fever a couple days so I didn't bother temping. So I dunno if ov was yesterday or the day before, think it was the one before in which case I dunno wat our chances are but oh well, life goes on. 

Btw Yazzy I don't think u were preggy wen I went missing, congrats chica!!


----------



## Linny

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! 

Hope you all have a fab night :D Ive a feeling I won't even see 12 midnight!!

Kiki...as never said LP stays the same. I ovulated late in my cycle it went from CD17-23 but my LP was always 9 days. Super short. good luck, hope its another high one tomorrow :D


----------



## Leeze

:hi: and Happy New Year everyone!

Well, I want to say a BIG thank you to you all for your support for me. It's so much appreciated. Linny - I really hope what happened for you happens for me too. I love my BF very much, we've known each other for 20 years and I think she understands me better than anyone. She's still being really supportive to me and understands my sadness around her BFP. If anything this makes me feel worse because I want to be happy for her but I can't be because whenever I think about it I feel sad for what I haven't got and jealous of her. This makes me feel like a horrible person even though I know it's perfectly natural to feel like this. I want to be there for her and share in her happiness but it's too difficult at the moment. Char - I really liked what you said too - I know that when I do get my BFP again (and it will happen) and when our baby comes then it will be so loved and wanted and we will be really prepared for it. Thanks for your lovely comments, all of you :hugs::hugs:

Never - you must be going through an emotional rollercoaster right now! No BFP and no AF either. It's good to hear the stories from some of the others about getting the BFP really late. Fingers crossed this is what's on the cards for you. :hugs:

SBB - Jesus is having a lovely sleep in there and maybe it's so cosy and warm he's not ready to come into the big wide world just yet! My brother's birthday is Jan 2nd and certainly as a child it was great for him because he could get presents that were for his Xmas and birthday combined and then get bigger and better presents!!! It's been harder for him as an adult because a lot of his friends moan about having no money to go out so soon after Xmas and New Year. He has to really plan stuff if he wants to do something special but normally if he makes the effort to plan it quite far in advance then it works out ok for him.

Kiki/Never - regarding the whole to drink or not to drink debate - I think it's ok to have 2 or 3 drinks if you're in the 2WW but not to drink excessively. TNT - I'm going to let my hair down tonight and have a good few drinks! My OH and I have promised each other a 3-month detox after tonight which basically involves no alcohol, healthy food and a new exercise regime - so I'm going to have several drinks tonight as a way of saying goodbye to alcohol for a while. Hopefully this will help get the BFP and that this is the start for me of 9 months plus of no alcohol (I never thought I'd say that!!!) :haha:

Yazzy - sorry to hear you're not feeling well but remember sometimes it's your body's way of getting rid of toxins that aren't good for the baby - so it should be a good thing (probably doesn't feel that way when you feel crappy but hopefully it will help to remember this!!)

Kiki - my LP is always the same - 14 days - so I agree with the others on this. Good luck for when you test, fingers crossed for you!!!

Have a lovely evening everybody and lots of love and best wishes for 2011!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies...well I have been skiing for the last 2 days and wow my body is sore....just wanted to update you all that I am 12 dpo and tested BFN this morning....I figured I should test in case I wanted to havea few drinks tonight....So Oh well! I am sad but that is Gods will!

Never - I am sooooooo praying for your shy BFP!

To everyone else...please have a safe and happy new year. I wish I had time to properly catch up but things are kinda hectic here right now so all of Brads friends...but you are all in my thoughts and hearts! Take Care!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Very quick post from me, I will read back and comment again :wacko: 

TNT Im thinking of you I will answer your question later if that is ok! I hope your having a great day what ever your doing! 

SBB how are you doing! 


Ok Girls Happy new year xxxx may all our dreams come true and I cant wait to see all you lovely wonderful girls get BFP :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Yazzy- Thank you! High temps is a good thing especially for me at 11 dpo, hehe. 

Linny, & Leeze- Thank you very much for the input about your LPs. That is a big help to know! :)

SBB- Hope everything is going well! 

ttc- I hope you are having a blast skiing! 


Happy New Years Eve to all you beautiful ladies! You are all so wonderful and I don't know what I would do without you. I hope everyone has a fabulous and safe night! 

Come on 2011 and lots of BFPs & healthy and happy babies!!!! xoxo


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies! 

Ok, so sorry for the very selfish post I'm about to write - I will try and catch up if I can.. 

I'll try and make it short! 
Went to midwife, blood pressure still up, headaches and visual disturbances + trace of protein in urine meant I had to go to hospital to be monitored. MW on the phone from hospital to my midwife said they might just induce me - got very excited. 
Anyway, after 5 hours of waiting and monitoring in hospital they say they'll induce me Tuesday and I can go. I still hadn't had a sweep so demanded one! 
Had sweep, had some brown bleeding since and also having contractions every 6-7 minutes. They hurt! :haha: Hopefully it will turn into something and not just die off... 

Maybe baby Jesus will be here by the end of the weekend - I really hope so!!! 


I just want to say Happy New Year to everyone on this thread - it's been so fab chatting to all you wonderful girls over the past year, a real life saver! I hope all the preggies have happy healthy babies and great labours (hopefully starting with me!!) and EVERYONE else gets their bfp asap - you all deserve it SOOOO much... 

Love you all :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

ooh sbb hoping baby jesus pops out soon :pop: its sounding promising


----------



## Linny

Hope you all had a fab new year :D

Mine was ok, not much you can do at 8mths pregnant and full of cold but was nice to play on the wii and just chill at home with the OH. Have to say I'm feeling pretty awful again too so not the greatest start to 2011 :(

SBB....:yipee: :happydance: oh i really hope your in hospital right now :D Worst case though baby jesus will be here tuesday :yipee: Can't wait to see him :D

Leeze...I hope you and DH enjoyed your last night on the tiles and your not suffering too much today. Your BF sounds very supportive and must be finding it hard also which prob makes you feel worse. Like you say, its natural to feel like you do. Ive known my BF for 23 years and yes I had to step away a little for the first few months and when I look back I feel so guilty cos she's been great throughout my pregnancy but it will get easier. And hopefully with your :bfp: around the corner it won't be long till your both on :cloud9:


----------



## SBB

Morning girls... Well 14 hours of contractions and they're slowing :cry: I'm in hospital they're keeping me in as my BP is high... Not sure baby Jesus is going to come today. I'm so exhausted... 
Was 3cm dilated last time they checked (at 4am)

Giving birth is poo :haha: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Happy new year.........

OMG Suz....I couldn't wait to log on n see what's up_-in fact in the car driving home

OOOOOOOOOh so excited


----------



## nevertogether

oh sbb! i am so excited for you.. i can't wait for you to meet baby jesus and us to see his handsome pictures! good luck honey.

happy new years girls!

still no AF.


----------



## yazzy

I hope baby Jesus makes a safe arrival into this world SBB and also that you don't have a tough time of it. Cant wait to see his cute little face!

Never....no AF!! Have you tested again???

Leeze - hope you are doing ok, be strong and i'm sure it will be your time soon.

Linny - hope you are feeling better soon but good that you had a nice New Years Eve with your OH.

AFM I spent New Years Eve at home, sent OH out to his family's get together whilst I made best friends with the toilet lol! So far today I have managed to eat 2 pieces of bread and butter so now hopefully I am getting rid of this bug if thats what it is...poor OH dealing with my hormones on top doesn't know whats hit him but he's being great bless him!


----------



## nevertogether

yazzy - :yipee: for morning sickness! at least you know bean is getting cozy in there :) i haven't tested since yesterday, and don't plan on it too soon.


----------



## yazzy

It must be so frustrating not knowing whats going on Never. I am just wishing for an answer for you!


----------



## nevertogether

it is pretty frustrating, but as the days go by the more i realize there is nothing i can do about it. all i can hope for is that i'm one of the girls that gets a late :bfp: or that i can get a blood test or ultrasound at my next FS appointment and see what's going on in there. so, 16 more days and i will know a definite answer!


----------



## Kiki0522

SBB- Thinking of you!! Hoping Baby Jesus makes his entrance into the world very soon! We can't wait to see him!

Never- Fx'd for you!! You have a positive outlook on it and i admire that!

Yazzy- Hope you feel better soon!

My temp went down today but only a little bit. Usually it's right down by the coverline by now on 12 dpo so I guess I'll just wait and see what happens. Trying to stay positive. I woke up very dizzy this morning. It comes and goes.


Happy New Year Ladies!!


----------



## Linny

:yipee: :yipee: SBB.....ooh i hope nxt time I log on baby Jesus is here :D Its soooo exciting (oh and even if labour is awful pleeeease lie to me and say its ok :rofl: :rofl:)

Never....woop woop still not here :happydance:

Yazzy....I think you've prob got ms hun. Its stupid to be called that cos i would get it ANY time of the day. Night time was bad for me as well as mornings. I found travel sickness bands helped, oh and dry crackers and rich tea :D


----------



## yazzy

Well I was thinking it was ms because I have been feeling sick for a week but then had a really bad tum (tmi but wasn't being sick :( ) and have struggled to eat much and keep it in me gross I know! I still think it may be hormones playing havoc with me...can't wait til I feel energised and well again :)

Kiki - fingers are still crossed. What day are you actually due AF?

Never - good attitude hun, one way or the other you'll know whats going on soon. You know how much we are all routing for you.


----------



## Linny

Yazzy...I was the same. Id either have a bad stomach, feel sick or be sick. It will settle down :D


----------



## dandybrush

:pop: sbb, waiting patiently, try to relax and let him come when he is ready :)

never - :hugs: :happydance: i dont know what to feel for you, im excited i think you are preg...but its almost like im waiting for my own bfp and i dont wanna get toooo excited yet :haha: :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

well this time last cycle i was having major cramping and ewcm...so far this cycle i have no signs or symptoms, no cramps or ewcm :dohh: maybe im gonna ov later this one (or not at all) :shrug: i took more soy this cycle too :cry:


----------



## nevertogether

aww thank you dandy :hugs: i'm hoping you can get a :bfp: this cycle and we can be bump buddies! trying not to get ahead of myself, but i can't help but try to be optimistic so i don't drive myself mad over here. i feel different this cycle and i'm hoping that means pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

aww being bump buddies with you would be awesome :hugs: yes im feeling very optimistic for you :thumbup: not so much for myself as yet with no signs of Ov on the way :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

what days did you take the soy? what's good is that it looks like your temperatures are becoming more stable so possibly your body is preparing for ovulation! :)


----------



## dandybrush

hmm i hope so, i took soy 3-7 i took 120mg from 3-5 and 160mg 6 & 7, i would have thought being that i started it a day earlier and took more of it that i would have Oved by now :shrug: maybe the drinking has put it off a bit :shrug: i sure did welcome the new year in with some drinking, after this cycle i might try a cycle with no alcohol and see what happens


----------



## nevertogether

i did three cycles with no drinking and didn't notice a difference, but maybe that's what you need. the earlier i took soy the later i ovulated too, it was weird.


----------



## dandybrush

oh ok..maybe ill do 4-8 again then next time :shrug: unless OH gets his SA checked and we can go bak on the clomid


----------



## nevertogether

i say don't worry about this cycle, treat it like the rest and :sex: at the right time. and just look forward to either a :bfp: or the SA. it's nice to not only have a possible :bfp: on the horizon but also getting somewhere if you don't get one.


----------



## Delilahsown

Happy 2011 Ladies!

Jumping in for a short visit....

never- REALLY? No AF? At this point, if I were in your shoes, i'd have NO NAILS to chew off because they would be gone by now. FX'd for you!!

SBB- sending you some "common Ba-jesus!" vibes....

Hope everyone else is well! I know there will be more little ones making their appearances in the next few weeks too! 

Here is to happy and healthy babies ( and mom) for 2011! 

and hopefully, soon enough- more :bfp:'s......


----------



## TntArs06

SBB- AHHHH OMG OMG YAYAYAYA hopefully right now your holden your handsome baby jesus! So exciting hun! Can't wait to pix of him.

Never- No af??? wooohooo but I agree with delia....I would be chewen off all my nails by now. hahaha

Dandy- Can't wait to start stalking you some more! 

HAPPY NEW YEARS girlies! Super sore today from dancing ALL night. Not hungover but did get pretty drunk. Even our donor went and I just love a night out with him! Im so tired today though...I hope you girls had a lovely time with loved ones!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm pretty sure all my nails are already bitten off girls! :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

never :haha:

yes you are right, ill treat this as any other ttc cycle, im trying not to focus too much on getting the bd in on every second day, ill tell OH if/when i get a pos opk though and hopefully he will do it then, but i dont want to stress him about having :sex:


----------



## nevertogether

i wouldn't even tell him that :haha: i would just seduce him and have fun with it. YOU know what's going on in your cycle, but he doesn't have to. maybe that will make it less stressful for him :)


----------



## dandybrush

maybe :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Baby Jesus is here :happydance: it was incredibly traumatic but he was born at 22.46 1.1.11! He's beautiful... 

I am exhausted and shell shocked. I will update as soon as I can :hugs: 

I'm not even sure yet how much he weighed, 8.5lbs I think... 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

I came on just in time!!!
Congratulations Momma!!! Baby Jesus is here!!! 

Happy Birthday little one!! You are very welcomed to this world!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Above the moon for you and your family SBB!! So happy for you guys! Rest up hunni and take some time to heal!! PS- what an AWESOME bday!! :happydance::happydance: 

So happy!!!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

OH MY GOODNESS!!! :wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS SBB!!!! :flower: I am so incredibly happy for you and your family! Rest up! I cannot wait to hear all about him! Welcome to the world Baby Jesus!!! He has the best Birthday!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BABY JESUS!!!!!!! :cake: 
:happydance: 
:hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - yay :) soo happy hes here! Well done mumma :hugs: :D :D I bet hes perfect!! 

happy new year to everyone :) will catch up properly later xxxx :kiss: xxxx


----------



## sparkle05

CONGRATULATIONS

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

LOADS OF LOVE TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY SBB. FANTASTIC NEWS. HOPE YOU ARE OK :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB Ooooh I hope your doing ok, but Im so Happy for you all :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Huge congrats and I cant wait to see pictures xxxx

Never ahhhhh no AF very quietly excited for you! :hugs:


:hugs: to all the lovely ladies be back later to read more loads to cath up on this morning :thumbup:


----------



## Linny

CONGRATULATIONS SBB & FAMILY :yipee: :yipee:

I'm soooo happy for you :D Glad all is well, can't wait for full birth story (to scare me :rofl:) with pics :happydance: :happydance:

Our first maca bub is here :D :yipee: :happydance: What a fab birthday too :hugs::hugs:

:wave: ladies


----------



## dandybrush

sbb :happydance: congratulations, happy birthday baby jesus :cake: a cool birthday indeed :hugs: rest up, enjoy it while you can ;)


----------



## Kiki0522

Hello Ladies! 

I needed to tell you all... I think I just got my :bfp: !!!!
I woke up, took my temp and instead of dropping off, it went up! I didn't know what to do. haha. So of course i tested. 
It's faint but it's there and it's pink. It came up within 3 minutes. I woke DH up and he jumped out of bed and he sees it too so i'm not crazy! :) AF is due today according to FF because of my LP. And if it goes by my 27 day cycle, it would be due tomorrow. 
So I'm just asking you all to keep your FX'd that it gets darker!! I'm praying!! [-o&lt; 

Thank you!!!

SBB- Just wanted to say Congratulations again!! I cannot wait to see pictures and hear all about him! xx


----------



## dandybrush

oh kiki, what an awesome day for a bfp :happydance: sending lots of :dust: your way for a sticky bean

...I just wish i would Ov :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

yay, i knew it kiki! congrats! :yipee:

*SBB! FINALLY BABY JESUS MAKES AN APPEARANCE!!* congratulations to you and your family. we can't wait to see pictures!!! what a cool birthday... :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you so much!! I'm just hoping and hoping it gets darker! Thank you for being there! I know I just joined this thread this cycle so you don't really know me but I have been lurking and reading it for a while before. From what all of you have talked about and said and what I have read about Maca.. This thread is what made me aware of Maca and I believe without it, I wouldn't be seeing 2 lines today! :D So THANK YOU and I love Maca!! :D


----------



## nevertogether

i'm hoping i can follow in suit..... future bump buddies hopefully! :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

That would be the best Never!!! Fx'd so tightly for you!! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yay congrats Kiki!!! Lets hope it's the first of many this year :happydance: 

I am still in hospital and may be til tonight but I promise I'll update you all soon... 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: yay sbb!!!!!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you SBB!! 

I cannot wait to hear updates!! :)


----------



## Linny

kiki....congrats hun, what a wonderful way to start the new year! I thought it looked very promisin. Lets hope its the start to a new set of :bfp: for the rest of our maca ladies. U all deserve it sooooo much x x


----------



## nevertogether

so i'm such a loon! i read one of my test way after the time limit and it has a line. i know you aren't supposed to, but i didn't mean to actually. it gives me hope, but i know i can't rely on it. hoping it's a good sign though :) all i can do is hope!


----------



## kelster823

OMG Suz..............

I am at a loss for words.. 

I am so dam happy for you, Danny, and lil Sam ( you did name him that right? Some people change their minds at the last minute) now you can start your life as a family................... awww hunni I am just so happy for you

Never- still crossing everything for you


Kiki congrats


Spark- lil lady come this Thursday right?

Dam and then Linny Boo's lil one... baby galore around the corner


----------



## SBB

Thanks kell - I can email you a pic! Post it on here if you can... Yep Sammuel Hendrix Page... 

Never that's so exciting!! I did that too - you def can't rely on it but I never had one that did that unless it was +ve later :D 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

sure sweetie..... I can't wait to see him


HOW ARE YOU THOUGH?????????????? I just still can't believe you are a mommy now.... WOW WOW WOW WOW


----------



## kelster823

Suz he is ADORABLE..... BIG BOY TOO............... Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

give me a minute and I will upload the photo.....

Jeff said what a cutie tooooooooooooooooo


----------



## nevertogether

SBB - what a great name! i wanted hendrix as a middle name for the longest, but DH doesn't want it. sigh. i bet he is so handsome! :yipee: this is actually the first time it has ever happened to me. usually i test and test and test and never get an evap, never get anything. i think that's why i'm so anxious and hopeful with this happening. did this happen on your cycle with sam?


----------



## kelster823

Here is the email photo Suz just sent me

HE IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ADORABLE- look at those chubby cheeks

dang I just wanna squish him up and give those cheeks kisses

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/LilSamuel.jpg


----------



## SBB

I'm ok Hun, seriously sore and feel really dizzy and so tired! But all good :D 

Baby Jesus is feeding well, he likes my boob to be right by him at all times!! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

oh he is a big boy! he looks so HEALTHY!! he is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - Aww hes soo cute :D :hugs: get plenty of rest!! 

kiki - Omg Congratz :D whoop whoop. Bet your soo happy you found this thread now :haha: great way to start the new year!! 

never - when you testing again babe?? Argh im soo sure for you now... Bring it on ;) 

Xxx


----------



## nevertogether

i was planning to wait until the end of the week char, but after this happening, i'm finding myself a lot more anxious now!


----------



## kelster823

SBB said:


> I'm ok Hun, seriously sore and feel really dizzy and so tired! But all good :D
> 
> Baby Jesus is feeding well, he likes my boob to be right by him at all times!!
> 
> X x x

well that is awesome he latched on so quickly!!!!!!!

YOU get some rest AGAIN I am soo happy for you and Danny!!!

Never- keepin the spirt up for you

:hi: Char how you feeling


----------



## xcharx

Never - I can imagine!! Maybe test tues/wed?? Either way Well be ere :thumbup:

kel - im ok, fed up of coughing. How are you?? 

welshie were are you babe?! Soo much to be happy for Xxx


----------



## kelster823

You're still coughing? UGH 

I am all better now.....


----------



## Delilahsown

Congrats SBB! what a beautiful babe! i know you're tired, but probably just over the moon right now! Congrats again to you and your family!

Never- I'm betting if you take another test- it will be positive. I agree with SBB. Mine did that will all my positives ...and when they were negative...nothing showed..even after drying. AND- now all my nails are gone.
JUST TAKE ANOTHER TESTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!! you're killing me!

Congrats on your :bfp: Kiki!! Hopefully, you're starting a trend!


----------



## xcharx

Kel - glad your better :thumbup: im soo over this coughing rubbish now. Xx


----------



## TntArs06

Aww SBB little Sam is beautiful! Congratulations again hunni! The threads first maca bub. He is so cute and just love those cheeks! 

Kikki- Ohhhh FX it gets darker hun!!! So excited for you!! Wahoo

Never- Test when your ready hun. I hope this is a positive FOR SURE....FX hunni. I really REALLY hope this is it!

Char- Sorry your still sicky. Hope you feel better hun!


----------



## Kiki0522

Linny- Thank you hun! I cannot believe I'm starting the new year like this! I just said yesterday that I had the best year of my life and how am I going to top it? Well I would definitely say this is it! I am beyond happy that I found this thread!! And you are right...ALL of you ladies deserve it so much! You are a wonderful bunch of ladies! 

Never- I'm hoping and praying sooo much for you!! I hope that line you saw means something!!! :)

Kel- Thank you very much!

SBB- HE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!! I love his name! It's a very strong name! I hope you are doing well!!

Char- Thank you! SO happy I found you ladies! I remember messaging you after reading your posts and your words definitely made me very optomistic about Maca! So I thank you! :)

Deliah- Thank you! I sure hope I'm starting a lucky trend for the New Year BFPs!!!

Tnt- Thank you so much!! I took another 6 hours later because i'm crazy and it's a little bit darker! DH is like "this one is it. I can see it without looking for it." So thats good! :)


Oh you ladies are FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Leeze

WOWEE!!! What a lovely start to the year! Big congrats to SBB and family!! Thanks for sharing the pic, he is absolutely gorgeous! You must be on :cloud9: - and I'm very impressed you've got the energy to come on here and update us!!! :hugs::hugs:

Kiki - that's great news! Our first BFP of 2011. :happydance: Hopefully Never will be pretty close behind, it's looking promising now!! And then for the rest of my New Year wishes I'd like the rest of us who are TTC to get our BFPs!!! Dandy, fingers crossed for a good strong O from you and lots of successful BD-ing.

I'm feeling loads better today about stuff. I've come to the conclusion that everything feels bleaker from when AF comes to about a week later and once I get over that I start feeling more hopeful and focused about the next month. I'm feeling particularly inspired now after seeing baby Samuel and hearing Kiki's news! Also, I've been texting my BF today to ask her how everything is going with her pregnancy and I'm going to call her in the next couple days. I think I just need to take it as it comes and when I'm feeling strong and positive I can be there for her and if I'm feeling shaky then perhaps I can't. But again, thanks to all the words of wisdom and support I got from you lovely crew on here - it really helped xxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - how you babe :hugs:

kiki - I love this group!! Soo supportive :) :hugs: Well be ere for the next 9months aswell 

delila - how are you hun? 

Lezze - Aww hun :hugs: glad your back in contact with your friend :) bring on your bfp this year!! 

really want some mash... Or jacket potato with tuna - only outa the oven though... But im working soo cant :( damn it!! 

any of the uk ladies watch Eastenders? I refused to watch it because I knew what was going to happen. Its quite sickening really!! Xx


----------



## nevertogether

char - i hope you start to feel better soon honey. that coughing sounds dreadful! i've never heard of eastenders :shrug:

delilah - you give me hope honey. i'm scared to rely on it too much but you and sbb make me somewhat optimistic. how are you? are you and DH relaxing now and going with the flow? you very much deserve your :bfp: very soon! 

tnt - i just love your avatar, you are totally rocking it! thanks for the encouragement :hugs: hope your day brightens up, i saw your FB status. 

kiki - still so happy for you. is your DH super happy too? i hope i can follow suit! i love this group as well, they have made me feel extremely welcome when i first jumped in around april.

leeze - i'm loving your attitude girl. you have this cycle to focus on now, forget the ones in the past and make the most of it!


----------



## yazzy

Wow how much news have I missed!!

SBB - a massive congratulations, he is gorgeous and what a day to be born on. I hope you are getting as much rest as possible inbetween staring at your little man in amazement!

Kiki - wow a BFP!!!! I am pretty sure its going to keep on getting darker yay yay yay!!

Never - Oh how to keep someone in suspense eh?! I hope this is it for you, how nerve wracking and exciting.

Leeze - keep your spirits up, we will be screaming with you when you get your BFP. I believe everything happens for a reason and always when it is meant to.

Kel - hope you are well?

Char - hiya, hope that cough goes soon.

AFM - I can eat again! Only very tiny amounts but atleast i'm getting some goodness in me. Possibly a gastro bug or something as i'm feeling alot better but washed out and dehydrated. Feeling better in myself and still got sore bb's so hopefully little bean is growing well in there.

And can I just say what a lot of excitement on this thread for the start of the year.


----------



## TntArs06

Never- Thanks hun! Ya I keep having these nightmares about Amy and they involve cheating and her hating me! Which is funny now cause I know it would never happen...but waking up to it really sucks. My ex (first love) cheated on me with my best friend after I got stabbed and I think sometimes it still plays with my subconcious even though I KNOW im over that sense it was so long ago but i think its just my insecurities playing with me. Though I know Amy and I been together for 5 years in April and she got cheated on too so she knows how it feels and I know it wont happen...but DAMN those nightmares! :haha:

Char- I am doing pretty good I suppose. :haha: Cleaning house and shampooing carpets today. I love to clean way too much! Are you getting any better hun?

Kikki- This thread is pretty much the ONLY one I am on the most. I dont really read any others because I feel MOST comfy here and love these girls...they have ALWAYS been there through it ALL sense I joined in April. So we will all def be here for you.

Leeze- Sounds like a GREAT game plan! AF always plays with our emotions. Mine for sure with AF due tomorrow. Glad you are beginning to be on the mend with your BF. Im sure it will just get better and better!


----------



## Linny

Awww SBB...he is a cutie for sure, what was his weight? I bet it still hasn't sunk in yet. I can't imagine seeing my little girl but holy frick I can say I'm due this month now :happydance:

Never...cool about the line, that NEVER happened to me when I got a :bfn:, I never saw an evap or shadow or anything. I'm shitting myself for you but just want you to test :rofl:

:hi: kel....where are you at with your cycle? Are you just seeig what happens or still temping/taking maca etc??

yazzy..yey glad your feeling better. Hopefully it was just a bug and not the start of your ms. I don't think I had any real let up till I was about 9 weeks and then I would have one good day a week till about 16 weeks :)

Char..I hear you on the coughing. Just glad Im getting it now, rather than a few weeks when I'm due. Labour and being ill does not sound nice!!

Leeze...glad your feeling more upbeat. Defo new month and another great chance :D

TNT...aww hun, I hear you on those awful dreams. Ive had loads of them types of dreams, make you feel crap for the rest of the day :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Happy new years to my favorite ladies...

Sbb I am so happy for u and Danny he is gorgeous and oh so juicy (bahamian phrase for super cute).

Kiki huge congrats

Never omg I'm freaking out over here I think this is it for u and I am over the moon for u. What r. U'r symptoms like?

We are back in Atlantic city and I had a blast skiing despite my bfn at 12dpo.....I am 14dpo today and starting to feel cranky so at will be here tomorrow....:


----------



## Linny

Oh and char...nope couldn't bring myself to watch eastenders. Hate the thought of that story line so I'm giving it a wide berth!! One born every minute starts 10th Jan, think i'l stick to things like that :D


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: linny all i have is a digital test and i'm scared to use it because it's more expensive than the other test and if it's BFN it will be a waste!

ttc - no symptoms that jump out at me.. :shrug:
i've noticed frequent urination today (maybe i just have been drinking a lot?)
increase CM other days
darkened areolas with the bumps (but i think i get this most the time?)
twinges, pulls, etc (could be anything)
gas (obviously anything could cause this, lol)
metallic in mouth at some points (but i have implants that are metal...)
skin break out on chin
my boobs have yet to be sore once this cycle which is odd for me and i haven't yet been bloated. :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow never those symptoms are really promising......I really am crossing everything for u pls test soon!!!!


----------



## Linny

Ok Never, I shall let you leave me in suspense for a couple more days but after that you have to put me outta my misery before I go into early labour with all the excitement :D

:hi: ttc


----------



## nevertogether

:haha: :haha: sure do love you girls :hugs: i'm so tempted to test in the morning with the digital just because i know we are going to be doing a lot of running tomorrow our first day back from break. i'm so scared that i might harm the possible bean! :shock:


----------



## TntArs06

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Linny is seriously cracken me up right now! Better watch out Never....baby might just come out soon with all the suspense you are putting us through!!! :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kiki0522 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I needed to tell you all... I think I just got my :bfp: !!!!
> I woke up, took my temp and instead of dropping off, it went up! I didn't know what to do. haha. So of course i tested.
> It's faint but it's there and it's pink. It came up within 3 minutes. I woke DH up and he jumped out of bed and he sees it too so i'm not crazy! :) AF is due today according to FF because of my LP. And if it goes by my 27 day cycle, it would be due tomorrow.
> So I'm just asking you all to keep your FX'd that it gets darker!! I'm praying!! [-o&lt;
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> SBB- Just wanted to say Congratulations again!! I cannot wait to see pictures and hear all about him! xx

Kiki oh wow so happy for you:hugs::happydance: may it get super dark in the morning and please post a picture for us to look at :happydance: yay! get to see another BFP in th MACA group and Im glad your BFP came quick as well thats what we want none of this months on end any more for any one :flower:



nevertogether said:


> so i'm such a loon! i read one of my test way after the time limit and it has a line. i know you aren't supposed to, but i didn't mean to actually. it gives me hope, but i know i can't rely on it. hoping it's a good sign though :) all i can do is hope!

SAY WHAT! the only time that happens pet is when its a BFP or and evap and you soooo know its an evap! when I done a test it was either + or - oh and my BFP is still there man the ones I have for my DD from nearly 3 year ago are still + I can post pictures if you want! my nerves I am so excited for you dont use the digital if you can get a normal one later tomorrow and if you can skip the run! :hugs: take care pet!



kelster823 said:


> Here is the email photo Suz just sent me
> 
> HE IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ADORABLE- look at those chubby cheeks
> 
> dang I just wanna squish him up and give those cheeks kisses
> 
> https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/LilSamuel.jpg

OH wow Kel thanks for posting :thumbup::thumbup:

SBB he is just sooooo handsome I feel the same as Kel he is a looker and I sooo hope you are ok, did they use foreceps :hugs: ouch! 


WOW the excitment is hopping off the page at me tonight :happydance:


----------



## Kiki0522

Leeze- Thank you!! I'm hoping Never is right behind too! And you too! ALL of you! Let this be a big year of lots of bfps!! 

Char & Tnt- It truly is a wonderful group! I love how supportive you all are and how you all stay around for everyone! I'm so excited to be able to share my journey with all of you and have you share yours with me! 

Never- I feel so welcomed as well! Especially since I just joined this thread. DH is very happy! He's so funny! He's like "Do i look like a dad?" I tell him that he will soon enough! :D
And about your symptoms.. 
I had a skin break out as well which is never this bad. 
Increased CM on certain days but not every day.
My boobs have had a different effect as well. They hurt right after O which never happens but I didn't read too into it because it could be anything. But then they stopped hurting a couple days ago when that is usually when they start! I also haven't been bloated which I usually am! So those are promising for you!! All the same signs! :D Fx'd for you!! 

I also got dizzy yesterday when my temp dropped and this morning dizzy again. I have vivid crazy dreams almost every night. One where I found out I was pregnant 3 days after my Birthday this month which is the day I O'd and conceived! So that was interesting! (Sorry that's so long. I just thought maybe you would want to know! I know I would want too! :))

Yazzy- Thank you hun!! Darker Darker Darker!! It needs to get darker!! :)

ttc- Thank you so much!


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - i agree with you. linny is cracking me up! i would hate to have to explain to linny's DH that she went into early labor due to my not testing! :haha:

celtic - i've googled a lot and everything i keep getting is that evaps on FRER's don't happen a lot. i'm sure it does sometimes, but it doesn't seem to on FRER's very often. i might bite the bullet tomorrow morning and take the digital. if nothing, i will have to run with the pack, and try and get a FRER tomorrow night. unfortunately there is no way to get out of running in the military unless you have a profile. boo!

kiki - our symptoms seem identical! i've had vivid dreams every night as well. one night i dreamed that DH and i didn't find out until i was 7 weeks pregnant but i was so overjoyed when i did. also other dreams not involving pregnancy. i have lots of CM one day but not a lot the others. my boobs have not hurt once and i haven't been bloated once. i get dizzy, but that is a normal thing for me. i think it's because my thyroid is very active. that is so cute of your DH! :haha: my DH is already freaking out about money and living and what car we will own, lol, and i told him i need a positive pregnancy test before he starts thinking all of that. :rofl: he has two kids, but this one will be a permanent fixture as the other two were just girlfriends. it's not too long at all. i like to share the experience with you and i hope we can be bump buddies! pray for tomorrow morning! :yipee:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> tnt - i agree with you. linny is cracking me up! i would hate to have to explain to linny's DH that she went into early labor due to my not testing! :haha:
> 
> celtic - i've googled a lot and everything i keep getting is that evaps on FRER's don't happen a lot. i'm sure it does sometimes, but it doesn't seem to on FRER's very often. i might bite the bullet tomorrow morning and take the digital. if nothing, i will have to run with the pack, and try and get a FRER tomorrow night. unfortunately there is no way to get out of running in the military unless you have a profile. boo!
> 
> kiki - our symptoms seem identical! i've had vivid dreams every night as well. one night i dreamed that DH and i didn't find out until i was 7 weeks pregnant but i was so overjoyed when i did. also other dreams not involving pregnancy. i have lots of CM one day but not a lot the others. my boobs have not hurt once and i haven't been bloated once. i get dizzy, but that is a normal thing for me. i think it's because my thyroid is very active. that is so cute of your DH! :haha: my DH is already freaking out about money and living and what car we will own, lol, and i told him i need a positive pregnancy test before he starts thinking all of that. :rofl: he has two kids, but this one will be a permanent fixture as the other two were just girlfriends.

Never what am I thinking hun :haha: ha I like to see me try and not use a digital you know Im sure the exercise will be fine your body used to it any way even with a few days break. :hugs: FX for you to have a deffinate answer but reading your journal about your bio mum not finding out toll you were 5 months who to say your not the same :winkwink:


----------



## Kiki0522

Never- Yes they do sound identical! That is why I wanted to tell you! It sounds so promising for you!! That was my only dream involving pregnancy. The rest had nothing to do with it but they were so vivid and just so random! So cute about your DH! I love when they get so excited! I'm praying so hard for you tomorrow morning!! I would LOVE to be bump buddies! 

Celtic! I read your post! And forgot to THANK YOU as well! Do I already have baby brain? :rofl: I will definitely post a pic in the morning! I love maca! haha. I am telling everyone about it!!


----------



## yazzy

Never - the digital tests aren't as sensitive I don't think so maybe if you can get a cheaper one that is more sensitive and then use your digital one in a couple days...either way we want you to test again!!!

Linny - oh no I hope its not ms...I am struggling with the tiredness, I am normally an early riser but have struggled to get out of bed before 9am everyday...its crazy let alone feeling yuk aswell lol!

AFM - I think after having an emotional day yesterday I am starting to understand its all normal and i'm getting more excited about everything again...phew :) You girls are great and thank you for all reassuring me. I have so many plans and am going to make this a brilliant year!

So come on girls lets get the rest of those BFP's...Dandy, Leeze, Kel and AJ...wishing for you.


----------



## Kiki0522

Was going to wait until the morning but I couldn't help myself!! This beats all faint lines!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0217 2.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kiki0522 said:


> Was going to wait until the morning but I couldn't help myself!! This beats all faint lines!!!

Yay :happydance: I hope you have a healthy and happy nine months :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: kiki!


----------



## xcharx

Kiki - luv the test :thumbup: Aww bless your hubby :) hell be a daddy in 9months :haha:

never - Yea I know what you mean about the digi test being damn pricey!! When I got my bfn, it stayed as a bfn lol its still a bfn (I havent got it with me,its at OH House) I wish our vaginas came with flashing lights to show when were pregnant :haha: be soo much bloody easier!! 

Yazzy - glad your belly is better :) have you seen your mw yet?? Pregnancy is one rollercoaster ride!!


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - Whens your buba due?? My memory is too rubbish :( 

Linny - Ooh nearly your time :haha: 

Ttc - Sorry about the bfn BUT Im still hopefull for you :) not out until af shows ;) 

:hi: to everyone else yet to pop in. :kiss:

Sbb - hope your resting babe :hugs:
Xxx


----------



## xcharx

AFM - Well my cough is slowly going :happydance: finally... But it seems that soo many ppl have got this cold with chesty cough :( 

Ooh Yea who said one born every minute is back? Well excited for it :) prob scare me now im actually pregnant tho :haha:

work 2mra - boring :( :( 
xx


----------



## xcharx

Tnt- luv your pic :thumbup: x


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Celtic - Whens your buba due?? My memory is too rubbish :(
> 
> Linny - Ooh nearly your time :haha:
> 
> Ttc - Sorry about the bfn BUT Im still hopefull for you :) not out until af shows ;)
> 
> :hi: to everyone else yet to pop in. :kiss:
> 
> Sbb - hope your resting babe :hugs:
> Xxx

Thats ok:haha: Im due the 18 but because of the GD I will be induced early so depending on how well things are going any time after 37 weeks prob more 38 on less I go early which I doubt it :haha: so I guess that means I have about 9 to 10 weeks left!:wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> AFM - Well my cough is slowly going :happydance: finally... But it seems that soo many ppl have got this cold with chesty cough :(
> 
> Ooh Yea who said one born every minute is back? Well excited for it :) prob scare me now im actually pregnant tho :haha:
> 
> work 2mra - boring :( :(
> xx

Me I watched the christmas special if you want the link to it, the next series starts soon I think :happydance:

*it starts the 10 of jan *


----------



## TntArs06

YAYAY kikki!!!! Looks beautiful


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - bloody hell I remember when you said LO is a boy :haha: them weeks will seriously fly!! Ive noticed how quick times moving now :) ah I watched a lil of one born at xmas!! Love one born every minute. Remember in the last serious, the young girl whos mum promised her a sausage and egg MCmuffin?? That would be me :haha: yum yum!! 

xx


----------



## dandybrush

sbb i have to say he is a good looking kid :thumbup:


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you all SO much!!!! You all deserve your bfps more than anyone I know!!

Char, Celtic, & Yazzy- Did any of you ladies have cramping in early pregnancy? I know I have read about it and it's totally okay but it worries me! Feels like AF is around the corner! Also, Should I stop taking the maca? 

Thank you!


----------



## TntArs06

Kiki0522 said:


> Thank you all SO much!!!! You all deserve your bfps more than anyone I know!!
> 
> Char, Celtic, & Yazzy- Did any of you ladies have cramping in early pregnancy? I know I have read about it and it's totally okay but it worries me! Feels like AF is around the corner! Also, Should I stop taking the maca?
> 
> Thank you!

I heard cramping is normal! As long as your not spotting. And when I got my bfp I immediately stopped the maca because there isn't enough research to say its okay during preg. But this is also totally up to you babe!:thumbup:


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi Gals! 

Never- Anxious to see what the AM brings, my dear! DH and I just going with the flow. Well, he is going with the flow. I'm still temping..will start doing opks again maybe starting tomorrow. I even got some softcups to try out this cycle. I did a test drive on them, and I couldn't tell if I had them in right. ha! it didn't feel like I had something in there, so im assuming it was in the right place:haha: Im just not putting the pressure on him "to perform" on command, if that makes sense.

Hi Char! How are you feeling?

Linny- YOU'RE NEXT!!!:thumbup:

TnT- you know, I have those dreams- pretty often. At least once a month. I had them! I wish we could pinpoint what the underlying message is when we have those visions. but, then again, maybe its good NOT to know.

Celtic- I have been meaning to ask- are you just on insulin alone? or are you on anything else? Reason I ask- I am a type 2 diabetic. before my first m/c - my primary care doc took me off my metformin and put me on insulin. After my 2nd m/c and switching OB/GYN they told me that the next time I got pregnant- to stay on the metformin. no one was really clear on the advantages or disadvantages to either one.:shrug:

SBB- hope you're getting LOTS of SUGAR from your angel- ( and catching rest in between )

Hi TTC, Kel, Kiki, Dandy, Yazzy ....im sure i've missed a lot more :blush:


----------



## TntArs06

Hey delia....I was wondering the same thing bout the diabetes. I recently found out I have high insulin levels. I'm on 2000mg of metformin right now and was told if I got preg again I had to take 1000mg a day during preg. I have never been told I was diabetic...am I? My insulin level was 54 and they would prefer below 17 but below 10 is better. I have no clue what all this means?? :dohh: ps I love your new pic. So cute and your hair looks really good.
I like ur approach to less stress on dh. I think after so long with losses and trying for a long time it gets to be too much. I even think so with just inseminating.

Never-r u testing in am? I'm confused. Lol if so lots of prayers and FX.

Right off to watch a movie. Have a gd night...ps I'm on my celly thts why I type in txt. :haha:


----------



## xcharx

Kiki - Yea I had the cramps - I thought exactly the same as you !am I jus about to start af'. Its your uterus growing :) it lasted ages for me lol. And Yea I stopped taking maca when I got my bfp (Well I stopped before) :) 

dandy - :hi: how you doing hun? :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Delila & Tnt - I hate it when docs say something... Then dont explain it fully!! Spesh if theyve been a doc for years!! 

never - are you testing today? Aww good luck :) 

AFM - work today. Going to be late but I dont care, feeling rather sicky!! Im soo tired at the mo :( and ill be working 6days from now on. Im gna have a meeting with my manager because I dont think I can do it! Xx


----------



## nevertogether

tnt- i woke up too late to test :haha: i was running around like a mad woman so i wouldn't miss formation. 

delilah - i love soft cups! even when it's not my fertile time, they come in handy.

going to try and buy some FRER's when i get off work. 

everyone have a good day! :wave:


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - lol looks like were both running late :haha: x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: char, im good thanx :hugs: how are you feeling? do you have a bump yet? 

im getting quite annoyed that i havent Oved yet :grr:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - ppl tell me I have but I cant see it, doesnt help I already had a belly :haha: im not surprised hun!! Wha cd you on now?. X


----------



## dandybrush

char - im cd 18 :dohh: yeah i already got a belly :haha:


----------



## Linny

NEVER.....AAaaargh your killing me here girl :rofl: :rofl: I think if you :test: and its your :bfp: my waters will break anyway :haha:

Kiki...sooooo happy for you. I'l bet you just can't believe it! It's funny you say that about the cramps, i remember I felt like AF was still coming for a couple of weeks. I would say its very normal to feel that.

Celtic & char....I watched the last series of one born and was fine watching it cos i wasn't preggo. Watched the xmas ones and i had to look away :rofl: My OH was fast forwarding it :haha: What a team we'l make in labour :rofl::haha:

:hi: dandy


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - you still taking maca? Did you O by yourself before you took clomid? 

Linny - I know I wasnt preggy belly either last time!! Dunno if I dare watch it now :haha: my friends a student midwife so she always tells me stories about what happens LOL!! 

is sparkle still being induced on the 6th? X


----------



## Linny

Far as I know she is, can't believe how fast its gone. she only found out about a week before me EEEEEEEK!!!!!! I'm not ready :rofl::rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

char - no not taking maca atm, and i think i Oved by myself but my cycles were 2+ months long


----------



## yazzy

Kiki - woo hoo thats brilliant and of course no mistaking it now! And yes I had loads of cramps for a couple weeks when I found out and its perfectly normal.

Char - see my midwife for the first time a week tomorrow...might make it all seem real and then I imagine they'll send off for a date for my first scan.

Hi girls...sorry for the quick post but I have a pizza in the oven.

Never...I want to see a positive test for you girl!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Morning ladies I can't wait to be at a proper computer to catch up right now I am using my iPhone it is a pain but at least I can see what is going on.....af got my this morning and it really sucks I can't help but to think something else is wrong with me. Anyway sorry for the selfish post but I had to vent I am just so frustrated.....I hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Linny

Awww ttc, i'm so sorry the :witch: has got you :hugs::hugs: I just wish things could be simple for us all!!

Have you and your DH looked at getting any tests? I'm sure everything is perfectly fine with both of you but it might put your mind at rest to find that out! Are you still using the CBFM?


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy- Aww yay :) I found the first scan quite weird coz I could see the baby moving but couldnT feel it :) its luvly to see and deffo makes it real! Hmm pizza :hugs: 

Ttc - Sorry af got you :( big :hugs:. Do you live in the uk? How long you been trying? Im asking coz uk docs wont do anything unless its been at least a year. I know how your feeling babe!! You will get your bfp :hugs: 

Linny - how many weeks did you feel LO Move? Im still not feeling anything :( have you got everything for buba?


----------



## nevertogether

hey girls - 

not much to say, just popping in really quick. i'm exhausted! anyhow, found out today that the commissary (our grocery store on post) is now closed on monday's and so is the PX... so nowhere for me to buy test. boo! :brat: i don't really mind though because i swear my optimism goes up and down every day.

i hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## erin7707

xcharx said:


> Yazzy- Aww yay :) I found the first scan quite weird coz I could see the baby moving but couldnT feel it :) its luvly to see and deffo makes it real! Hmm pizza :hugs:
> 
> Ttc - Sorry af got you :( big :hugs:. Do you live in the uk? How long you been trying? Im asking coz uk docs wont do anything unless its been at least a year. I know how your feeling babe!! You will get your bfp :hugs:
> 
> Linny - how many weeks did you feel LO Move? Im still not feeling anything :( have you got everything for buba?

I know you weren't asking me, but I didn't feel my DD move until 19 wks and 3 days :) At least, that's when it really clicked, "Ok, THAT, must have been her moving". Because it really feels like gas bubbles popping, or twinges.. Imagine holding a butterfly (or a little fish) in your hands and having it try to fly in there, flutter around, that's what it feels like inside your belly :)


----------



## xcharx

Never - Ooh lol your one patient lady :haha:I can imagine the rollercoaster of emotion your on!! When did you last test? 

Erin - Haha thats fine :) it was an open question really! Im getting really impatient now lol I jus want to feel buba :( I did think the other day I felt buba but nothing since! 

x


----------



## nevertogether

12/31 char. i think i might still try and wait until the end of the week to test. i'm pretty scared. i just talked to my husband and his best friend's girlfriend is pregnant. she said she tested negative at 10 days late and positive at 13 so i've got some hope. right now i am only 6 days late.


----------



## erin7707

xcharx said:


> Never - Ooh lol your one patient lady :haha:I can imagine the rollercoaster of emotion your on!! When did you last test?
> 
> Erin - Haha thats fine :) it was an open question really! Im getting really impatient now lol I jus want to feel buba :( I did think the other day I felt buba but nothing since!
> 
> x

haha, oh you very well could have!! You have to be able to really concentrate at the right times! I was laying down on the couch reading a book when I first felt it.. I didn't have the tv on or anything so it was easy to concentrate :) The first few movements are so tiny that sometimes you can't really feel them!! eeex, I can't wait to be PG again :winkwink: :cloud9:


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- aww im sorry hun!! Boo Dont give up yet...maybe do check in with the dr. 

Never- Maybe these are all signs to help you hold off on testing. Darn the luck. 

AFM- Im really freaken frustrated right now...not trying to have a selfish post at all but just got off the phone with my dr's nurse and they through for a whirl wind!! First off my dr wanted to me to wait till this cycle to try again...well they called asked me if I took birth control this last cycle (why would I do that, I want a baby) and I told them no and was only on metformin with NO clomid or anything besides maca. So her story changed to 2 months of metformin at the higher dose and inseminate at end of month...now they want me on 2 months of birth control before she will insem... knowing that donor leaves in March. She said I had cysts all over my ovaries and wanted the birth control to clean me out after D&C! WTF?????? I have cysts all over?? Why wasn't I told this? Im so angry and upset right now. Why wasn't I told this before? I think im going to go back to my original dr again and talk to him. Im at the point of tears right now cause im doing everything right and they aren't working with me!! :cry:

Im at the point of giving up and saying this isn't our time!! Now this makes me even more mad that I had a MC...

Okay im sorry girls for selfish post. Just really upset right now and confused on what to do!!


----------



## xcharx

Never - Yea give it til the end of the week then :) try & keep yourself busy til then! :) 

Erin - it prob wasnt then, I was in the middle of a busy shopping centre LOL hope you get your bfp soon :) 

Tnt - OMG How can they not of told you!! Im not suprised your angry, I would be too!! Id personally put a complaint in - because these cysts arent anything lil either :( you know theres nothing you could of done to prevent the MC hun :hugs: Sorry this is going on :( :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## kelster823

just a quick check in as my lunch is just about over

Never- still crossing everything for u


TnT- WTF? you serious.... yes I would so go to your other doctor,,,,, why didn't they tell you that after the surgery? :hugs:

TTC- man sooooooooooo sorry the frigin witch got you.. FLUCK FOR DAM......... :hugs: 

kay be back later


----------



## nevertogether

TTC - sorry to hear AF got you sweetheart :cry: i was very much hoping that wouldn't be the case this cycle. are you going to go see an FS? perhaps you have a hormonal imbalance or something. that is something that i am the most worried about because it's things that i can't see or notice unless i'm tested.

TNT - i would definitely go back to your old doctor and see. it's horrible that they are pulling you around like that! don't they know your situation? if they do and don't have enough compassion to work with you then they aren't worth your time. i'm sorry to hear about everything. you don't deserve it and i'm sure it can seem like a ton of bricks after the M/C. i wish i could hug you honey or go out for drinks! but again, definitely make a call to the old doctor. maybe he/she has a different approach and can help you get help efficiently and in time to insem with your donor before he leaves.


----------



## TntArs06

I have no clue why they never told me this! Im not at the point of complaining because she is a good dr but im just going to avoid her and go back to the dr that did my surgery and helped me get preg with out a dr's help to do IUI. I am going to see him on Wed so hopefully he will order up an ultrasound asap and get me some answers. He is always blantly honest with me and will tell me if I should try or not...he's like a suck it up kinda dr which I kinda like. :haha:

Im just so upset the this dr didn't tell me about cysts. After my lap surgery in july I had one cyst and it was a working cyst. So from july to now i got a bunch of cysts? How? And you know she waited to do the DC until 25 days of bleeding and made me visually see what came outta me..maybe these are all signs to not see her anymore. Just so upset right now.


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> TTC - sorry to hear AF got you sweetheart :cry: i was very much hoping that wouldn't be the case this cycle. are you going to go see an FS? perhaps you have a hormonal imbalance or something. that is something that i am the most worried about because it's things that i can't see or notice unless i'm tested.
> 
> TNT - i would definitely go back to your old doctor and see. it's horrible that they are pulling you around like that! don't they know your situation? if they do and don't have enough compassion to work with you then they aren't worth your time. i'm sorry to hear about everything. you don't deserve it and i'm sure it can seem like a ton of bricks after the M/C. i wish i could hug you honey or go out for drinks! but again, definitely make a call to the old doctor. maybe he/she has a different approach and can help you get help efficiently and in time to insem with your donor before he leaves.

Drinks does sound really nice...although maybe you shouldn't have any! teehee I think she just gets confused with my situation. I have to repeat my story every time I talk to them. Its not like I live in a huge city where theres 100 thousand patients to see. I live in a town that has 10,000 ppl when the college is in and 5,000 when they are out. And there isn't alot of lesbians trying to have a baby at the moment either...so I dont know how she forgets everything. Arrghh I want a ciggy but I quit because of TTC. :haha: i know bad girl! :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

everything happens for a reason. perhaps this happened to open your eyes and realize she isn't the doctor for you and you should go back to the doctor that got it done the first time. i hate people that sugar coat so he seems great!! she should have DEFINITELY told you. maybe she was exaggerating and he can get the answers you need.


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> everything happens for a reason. perhaps this happened to open your eyes and realize she isn't the doctor for you and you should go back to the doctor that got it done the first time. i hate people that sugar coat so he seems great!! she should have DEFINITELY told you. maybe she was exaggerating and he can get the answers you need.

ya im hopen she is wrong. I love people that tell me like it is! My dad was like that and I prefer to be told the honest truth even if it hurts! He will def tell me if she was exaggerating or not and whether we can proceed. He's the one that said I wouldn't have probs getten preg even with endo and for me to quit worrying. Which he was right. So we might just do all this at home without dr's help with IUI. Worked first time around. But he will prob do buncha tests to make sure we can.


----------



## nevertogether

see girl - you've got it figured all out! it can happen and it will and hopefully on wednesday you will get the hope you need!


----------



## TntArs06

Aww thank you hun! Definitely helpen to cheer me up! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs:


----------



## Leeze

:hi: everyone

First of all I want to say I feel really lucky to have found this thread because you are all such a lovely supportive bunch. I love that the support and sharing in this group happens with the not so good times as well as the good times! :hugs::hugs:

TTC - sorry to hear AF got you. I think it's completely normal to feel the way you do at the moment (or at least, I tend to feel like that every time AF comes so I hope it's normal. If not then hopefully you'll be comforted in knowing you're not alone in feeling like this! :hugs:). Remember, it feels so crappy because this is so important to you. Because it's so important you will find the strength to keep going. And, if you're anything like me then in about a week or so as your hormones change then you'll start feeling more positive about the next month. I agree with the others that maybe it's worth looking into getting some tests done. I think I remember from other posts that you've been trying for about a year, the same as me - is this right? And, would this be your first baby? I've heard it normally takes about a year when it's your first pregnancy so this would be pretty normal. Not sure if I mentioned this before but when I saw the fertility specialist at the alternative health clinic she said one theory is that people who are deficient in Vitamin D can find it hard to conceive. I've started taking fertility supplements that have got this in, just in case. Fingers crossed for you for next month, hon :hugs::hugs:

TNT - that's shocking that the Doctors are only telling you now about the cysts. I can understand why you'd feel upset and angry. I think it's good you've found out though, because it might have been that you would have got pregnant again and had another m/c. One of my close friends had 3 m/cs and it was after the 3rd when they realised she had cysts. She had a procedure to get them removed and then got pregnant a few months later with her lovely daughter. She's now nearly 8 months pregnant with her second baby. Don't lose hope, hon :hugs::hugs:

Kiki - definitely stop using the maca now - like the others say there's not enough evidence to say whether it's safe in pregnancy. And the cramping is definitely normal - it's your uterus expanding to make a lovely home for your little bean! Also, I've heard that some women said they felt for months like AF was just about to come so this is totally normal. :thumbup:

Linny and Celtic - not long for you both to go now. Must be lovely and a bit scary too to know that the 2nd and 3rd maca babies will soon be here!! :happydance:

Never - I'm not normally an anxious person, but you're playing havoc with my nerves!!! I can see why Linny is feeling like she might go into early labour! I've got everything I could possibly cross crossed for you!! 6 days late. Wow. :test::test::test:

Dandy - any signs of O yet? What methods are you using to track it? I've started using the clearblue fertility monitor and find this really helps as it shows the 3 days before the LH surge so shows the 5 most fertile days of the cycle

Delilah - when do you think you'll O this month? Mine will hopefully come on Saturday or Sunday next weekend so we've started BDing every other day in the hope to catch that eggy! 

SBB - how are you hon, hope all is going well?

Hi to everyone else, Yazzy, Char, Kel and anyone I've missed :hugs::hugs: 

hey, has anyone heard from Welshie - she's not been around for a few weeks!


----------



## kelster823

Hey Leeze :hi:




> hey, has anyone heard from Welshie - she's not been around for a few weeks

yep I have- briefly but I have- I know she is at least OK.....


----------



## Kiki0522

Linny & Yazzy- Thank you for the input about the cramps! That makes me feel better! They seem to be gone right now but they come and go. 

ttc- I'm so sorry AF got you.. :hugs: 

Never- How are you doing? There is still hope so don't give up yet! 

Tnt- What?! That doctor is crazy! Please go back to your original doctor. She should have told you! Why wouldn't she do that? And you had one cyst in July and now there are all over? I don't think that's right. I mean I'm not the doctor and looking the cysts but I just don't think it can be possible to have cysts "all over" since july. I feel like she doesn't know what she's talking about or she's exagerrating. And if it is possible, why in the world wouldn't she have told you? I can completely understand why you are so upset and angry! Stupid doctors make everything worse!!

Leeze- Thank you for your advice! I did stop taking the maca yesterday when I found out. :) I don't want anything compromising this little bean! 

I barely slept last night. My mind is racing a mile a minute. I'm so tired! 

Hope everyone is doing good today!! :flower:


----------



## Linny

Never......WHAT......wait till the END of the week????? Oh jeez I'l be going :loopy: :wacko: by then. I'l just have to occupy myself with other things to take my mind off it :laundry: :dishes: :iron:.....now I'm on maternity that will be hard......:coffee: :rofl: :rofl:

TNT...so sorry your docs have been so crap hun! No wonder your sooo frustrated! I'm glad your getting in to see your old doctor this week though :hugs:

Char...oh the movement thing was really frustrating for me, I was so stressed. I didn't feel anything, no flutters or anything till 21+2 and it was the tiniest movements at first. I'd just eaten lunch and the first flutter was almost like an afterthought....like did I just feel that?? Then at tea time the same thing happened. Within a few days her movements were so strong OH could feel them so it progressed really quick for me. I did get told at my 20wk scan that I had a low lying placenta which was prob why I hadn't felt anything at that point! Its lovely feeling them....although not so much for me now when its major boots in the ribs :D


----------



## Linny

:wave: Leeze...I haven't quite got my head around it. Still thinking I'l just be pregnant forever :rofl:

Kiki...no worries hun :D

Kel....heya....missed ya :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

never - still waiting :coffee:....

ttc - :hugs: sorry the witch got you :( this is our year, so keep the faith girlie

tnt...what the?! :trouble: def go bak to your other dr and see what they say maybe :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

:hi: Kel

thanks for sharing that you heard from Welshie, I was getting worried about her. Glad to hear she's ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kiki0522 said:


> Thank you all SO much!!!! You all deserve your bfps more than anyone I know!!
> 
> Char, Celtic, & Yazzy- Did any of you ladies have cramping in early pregnancy? I know I have read about it and it's totally okay but it worries me! Feels like AF is around the corner! Also, Should I stop taking the maca?
> 
> Thank you!

Kiki I know Im repeating what TNT said but yep cramps are normal your body is changing and adapting to the little bean inside I had loads of cramps and back pain on my first pregnancy:flower: plus this one! I stopped taking Maca as well and started pregnacare instead.



Delilahsown said:


> Hi Gals!
> 
> Celtic- I have been meaning to ask- are you just on insulin alone? or are you on anything else? Reason I ask- I am a type 2 diabetic. before my first m/c - my primary care doc took me off my metformin and put me on insulin. After my 2nd m/c and switching OB/GYN they told me that the next time I got pregnant- to stay on the metformin. no one was really clear on the advantages or disadvantages to either one.:shrug:

I started off just diet controlled for my high sugars, I had a monitor and checked them regularly so knew they were going up. when I changed hospitals (the one were I lived wouldn't listen or take me seriously) I had to go every two weeks have a fasting blood taken go eat and then an hour later have a repeat blood test, I was kept in my first visit because of high sugars, they then let me home to monitor my sugars and leave me diet controlled but I think it was 20 weeks I was put on insulin its called Insulatard a long acting insulin and novarapid which is short acting so have to inject and eat straight away. Im on 6 injections a day now hard going but soo worth it. 
Now from what I know Metformin is for people with type 2 (non-insulin-dependent) diabetes. do you check your blood sugars regularly before and after meals? as to be honest I would and at least you know what levels your blood sugar you have. I have to aim for 5 (90) or below before eating and 7 (126) or below an hour after eating, they are very strict but this is best for pregnancy. To be honest I rather be on insulin even though I have to do so many injections a day, the only thing I need to worry about is lows and watching for (keytons but so far so good none of them) I do get lows some pretty bad ones but I know its normally from doing to much and not eating enough. hope that helps it might be worth your while talking to some one who knows about pregnancy and diabetes as the rules do change a bit I think, I say you would be insulin dependent very quickly in pregnancy and I do know some who take metformin in pregnancy and all is ok, just so long as you are testing before and after every meal and keeping a record. (which I'm sure you know about all ready) :thumbup:
some info on https://www.drugs.com/metformin.html wow it has some side effects!


TntArs06 said:


> Hey delia....I was wondering the same thing bout the diabetes. I recently found out I have high insulin levels. I'm on 2000mg of metformin right now and was told if I got preg again I had to take 1000mg a day during preg. I have never been told I was diabetic...am I? My insulin level was 54 and they would prefer below 17 but below 10 is better. I have no clue what all this means??

TNT Ive been meaning to answer your question! to be honest I'm a little confused high insulin levels is different to high sugars!
https://www.carbs-information.com/hyperinsulimia.htm
were as high blood sugars would mean you are diabetic esp if you are on metformin what way are you measuring your blood sugars do you use mg/dl tor mmol/l I use the mg/dl so would go by single numbers up to double so if I got 54 I would pass out with the shock as that would be very very very high and not just type 2 diabetes but to me type 1 !!!:wacko: (well as far as I guess any way) but if your doc is using the mmol then 54 is very low to convert that would mean a hypo for me as in 54 = 3 here is a conversion link https://www.soc-bdr.org/rds/authors..._and_genetic_dictionaries/e5184/index_en.html
I hope I'm not confusing you now :wacko: so I think you need to get your doc to check that out as well when you see him, that other doc sounds wrong when she said you had loads of cysts :growlmad: I'm so annoyed she has you so upset and cant remember your situation dope! PS metformin has been also used to tread POCS https://www.advancedfertility.com/metformin-pcos-pregnancy.htm which as you know means you would have cysts so if you are on it then I cant see how you have loads of cysts if I am making sense!!:flower: well as far as I can make out any way! :hugs: hope you get answers and can get to Try this cycle :hugs:



ttcbaby117 said:


> Morning ladies I can't wait to be at a proper computer to catch up right now I am using my iPhone it is a pain but at least I can see what is going on.....af got my this morning and it really sucks I can't help but to think something else is wrong with me. Anyway sorry for the selfish post but I had to vent I am just so frustrated.....I hope everyone has a good day


TCC Im so sorry the stupid AF came on, Please dont feel bad or feel selfish we so understand :hugs:

Kel thanks for the update on Welshie, I hope she is ok and she joins us again soon and how are you hun:hugs:


Never no AF yay!

ok so hello to every one else :hugs: I know Im missing loads more :haha: I will come back and think of more just wait!

Today I started getting things ready for baby, Ive started knitting and have two hats and booties made and a lovely cardigan Im so happy with it, Im doing a blanket and a hooded cardigan now. I put a deposit off my buggy and got some clothes so excited now, 30 weeks this week and I know I said 10 weeks left yesterday! which is correct to my due date, but when I take in to consideration I will be induced early Ive at least 7 weeks left at most 9 :dohh:


hugs to every one :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> thanks for sharing that you heard from Welshie

nooooooooooo prob sweeite. I was getting very worried about her too.. 

Dandy still no positive OPK yet? i bet you do soon.....I THINK I may have the week before Christmas.... my temps have been pretty steady and they are higher then before but because I was so sick my temps were WHACKO and now I am getting pretty crampy today and had LOTS of creamy CM the past 2 days

Celtic- I am doing good... just chillin and taking the relaxed approach- aww starting to knit.. I wish I knew how to do that- my gram tried but I have no patience.. LOL

ETA- dang having all these new threads in here makes it difficult to find this thread now :rofl:


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> thanks for sharing that you heard from Welshie
> 
> nooooooooooo prob sweeite. I was getting very worried about her too..
> 
> Dandy still no positive OPK yet? i bet you do soon.....I THINK I may have the week before Christmas.... my temps have been pretty steady and they are higher then before but because I was so sick my temps were WHACKO and now I am getting pretty crampy today and had LOTS of creamy CM the past 2 days
> 
> Celtic- I am doing good... just chillin and taking the relaxed approach- aww starting to knit.. I wish I knew how to do that- my gram tried but I have no patience.. LOLClick to expand...

I have my mum who is an expert so tapping her for all her help :haha: plus I should be doing great by then and will happily knit you something special :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> will happily knit you something special

awwwwwwwwwwww thanks hun.... so sweet of you... 

BUT IF that day ever comes :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> will happily knit you something special
> 
> awwwwwwwwwwww thanks hun.... so sweet of you...
> 
> BUT IF that day ever comes :(Click to expand...

IT WILL :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

hee hee hee hope soo...

I totally forgot to tell you guys... TnT and AJ know

I am NO LONGER a blonde............ I am now a Dark Auburn chick- almost back to my normal hair color


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies u all have made me feel better. I am at the borgata with brad having ice cream while he plays poker trying to get my mind off of things. I have had only prelim testing done on me and brad with my normal gun I guess a fs is the next step. I know I am ovulating and that brads stuff is perfect. So I will continue to use my Cbfm for two more months and then make the fs appt I guess I am just disappointed as I thought I would have been pg by now.

TNT that is crazy I would call them back and ask why you weren't told......sorry Hun I know you r on a time limit.

Leeze I am in the Bahamas but would have to do all fs cstuff in the US


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow kel gonna cho db too see the new do


----------



## kelster823

DAM DAM DAM I wish I lived closer to AC.. my ass would be there tonight to see you babe!!!! I just can't believe you are in the same state as me right now.. :rofl:

gotta take a picture.. I haven't yet hee hee hee

ok off to my new treadmill to walk for about 20 minutes.. my fat ARSE seriously needs it

bbl


----------



## SBB

Sorry guys I haven't caught up at all... I will as soon as I can... For now here's some pics: 

With Granny Alli 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050790.jpg

Sammuel and Auntie Samuelle! 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050775.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050824.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050827.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050986.jpg

Granny Alli and Auntie Harrie 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050799.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050737.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050883.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050773.jpg

Uncle Jack 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050831.jpg

With Daddy 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050893.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/P1050901.jpg

x x x

Never have you tested again yet?!?! 

x x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB OMG he is so beautiful :flower: well done you and looks tiny in thost pictures so happy for you and I hope you are recovering well now :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Oh Suz he is ASOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL 

and holy Hanna you, your mom, and your sister look SOOOO much alike

LOVE LOVE the photo of him and daddy


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - Aww I love them pics :D hes soo cute!! How you doing babe?? 

ive forgotten everything ive read :o useless!! 

kel - Ooh check you out withnew hair colour ;) I want to see a pic! Post!! 

mw tomorow :) get to hear LO Hear beat :) yay!! Got my 20week scann on the 20th jan aswell but I need to change the time due to its my friends court date & im his witness!! Then after that I shall find out if im on pink or blue team :) 

xx


----------



## TntArs06

SBB- AWWWW he is just beautiful! I love his eyes and his little feet! I too LOVE the pic with his daddy. I really love how all the pics are in black and white! Well done hun...you two made a gorgeous little boy! How are you feeling? Oh and thank you for the pictures....I showed Amy and she thinks is too darn cute!!

Celtic- I do know that my test was high insulin. I did not have my sugars tested, she just went for the insulin levels. Which I believe is called "A1C" or something. My friend is diabetic and I remember testing on her machine that pokes your finger and after I ate it was at 80 something. She said it was good cause her's are really high after eating. So the first link you sent seems to make more sense for me, as I always have headaches and used to get dizzy and sometimes pass out if I didn't eat some kind of snack. I will be sure to ask him, he is a OBGYN so not sure if he knows that much about all this but if he doesn't then I will get a referral. Thank you so much for all that info. Ive been a reading fool.:haha: I cant believe your already so close! My goodness! :hugs::cloud9:

Kel- Looken forward to that pic! I bet it looks great! I too am joining the gym this week once amy gets paid. At least for min workout benefits. Nothing too hardcore right now as I dont want my cycle to mess up. So maybe we can be work out buddies.

TTC- I thought you lived somewhere for some reason. Bahammas? Im so jealous...i would LOVE to visit there! I think another 2 months of trying and then FS is a great plan. Specially after the surgery you had and being cleaned out....I wouldn't blame you on wondering why it hasn't happened yet. Have fun on the rest of your trip hun....loved the pics you were tagged on in FB! Looks like alot of fun.

AFM- Now im anxious for my appt. :haha::wacko: AF was supposed to be here today...I guess its only 4:30pm here but im surprised she isn't here yet. Im crampen like crazy though. Hopefully after today's news I didn't "stress" it to be late. :haha:


----------



## kelster823

> So maybe we can be work out buddies

sounds GREAT.. 4 years ago I lost 25 pounds in 2 months.. WW and just walking 25 to 30 minutes each day on the treadmill..... I have been VERY VERY lazy these last few years put it all back on and THEN SOME.. I am at least 60 pounds overweight... thankfully being so tall I can hide som eof it but now it is in my face and all my photos I see nothing but a FAT CHUBBY girl...... and it is getting very depressing....

Char- MW tomorrow?? WHOOPIE... and you ARE gonna find out what you are having.. IF I ever do get PG again- we will wait til the day of birth


----------



## TntArs06

Char- can't wait for your scan to see what team your on! :happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

Aww hun I know how you feel. Its amazing that just 25-30 min a day can do so much good. I have become VERY lazy as well. Unless im forced to workout I really dont like it. :haha: When Amy and I first met I was 160 and now im 213. :cry: So I packed on 50lbs in 5 years. Thats kind of depressing when I put it that way. Im 5'8 so I suppose I carry it decently like you do but I would prefer to loose about 20...less than that would be great but I was that tiny 5 years ago cause I went to the club 6 nights a week and danced all night. (I love to dance) Which we live in a small town with hardly anything fun and I dont find worken out fun. So im gonna start by walken on the treadmill or walken the indoor track. Probably the track sense all the skinny (wearing hardly anything) college girls are all running like their 17 and in shape on the treadmills. :haha: Im just jealous thats why i sound like that. In the military I was a size 5...and i would go back to bootcamp just get that small again. :haha:

I think we can do it girl! Plus ive been reading and even if you lost a decent amount weight can change ovulation dramatically. So that could be great for you hun...for me as well.


----------



## dandybrush

kel :wave: :hugs: i feel like i havent seen you for ages :cry: 

Oh i hope you have Oved kel :happydance: nope :nope: no pos opk for me yet :dohh: I hope you are right and it is soon :dohh: 

I cant imagine you anything but blonde :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey tnt

i can be lazy with exercise too :dohh: but my dog does get me out of the house for walks mostly, though we havent walked for ages, lately i've been driving him to the dog park :dohh: 

sbb :cry: they are happy tears for you beautiful bundle of joy, he is simply gorgeous :hugs: you did good :thumbup:


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> :wave: hey tnt
> 
> i can be lazy with exercise too :dohh: but my dog does get me out of the house for walks mostly, though we havent walked for ages, lately i've been driving him to the dog park :dohh:
> 
> sbb :cry: they are happy tears for you beautiful bundle of joy, he is simply gorgeous :hugs: you did good :thumbup:

If it wasn't so cold outside I would take my dogs. But they are tiny and their little paws get cold...our dog Hope got her paws stuck to the ground a few years when letting her outside to pee. So we try and be careful to not let that happen again. I think sometimes this TTC journey is almost like bipolar...were either on a major high and super motivated and happy to workout for that bfp then when af comes were super down...the highs and lows are just too much for me sometimes. (well today they are) :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

its hot here, we went to the beach yesterday :thumbup: was awesome fun :) yes i get what you mean about the highs and lows :dohh: its soo annoying


----------



## Kiki0522

SBB- He is BEAUTIFUL!! I can't even stand it! I have looked at the pictures 3 times already! :D Oh you must be on top of the world right now! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi Gals!:hi:

TnT- That is pure BULL-Shizzle! That makes me so upset for you! They should have told you about the cysts when they did your D&C. :hugs: It definitely wouldn't hurt to pay a visit to your old gyn. I am still bitter about my old gyn office not calling me back in a timely manner- who knows, i might have still been pregnant if I had gotten to use the progesterone...so i'm completely feeling your frustration. Going back to the sugars- if your A1C was 54, that is outrageously high. Getting below 10 in that case, would be great. Typically, if you can get under 7- even better. That means that your blood glucose is too high and likely making you a type 2 diabetic if it doesn't resolve. I usually get mine checked every 3 months- my last one last week i was at 7.1. It may not be a bad idea for you to invest in a glucometer- you can get pretty decent cheap one for less than 20.00. if you test at least once a day, it will give you a pretty good idea of where your sugars are sitting. 

which leads me to Celtic....
thanks love! makes perfect sense! Right now, i test three times a day before meals. my fastings are always high- between 110-130. by the end of the day, i'm down into the 90's. I asked my doc about the insulin and she said that they would keep me on metformin, and put me on a sliding scale for the insulin if I spike above 150. As if trying to get pregnant weren't hard enough- my fear is that I will end up with a 13 pound baby who will also be a diabetic. PMA- i know. ....let us get preggie pants first! one thing at a time....

Leeze- i'm not sure when i'll ov this month. mine always varies- earliest was cd 16 and i think the lastest was around cd21 so we will see.

Never- Ack! seriously- if I could have emailed you a test- I would!! FX'd...toes...arms...hairs...and everything else we can cross.

Kel- Im back on the fitness wagon with you! I totally slacked off my running routine since november...and with it being the holidays- i haven't been on my best food behavior. and i'm supposed to be doing at 15k in march?? hahaha:haha: im gonna be in sooo much trouble. 

TTC- sorry about :witch: ... im so very hopeful for more bfps for us!!

SBB- Sam is quite the little handsome. :thumbup: don't you just lovvvvvvvvvve how he smells? I swear, if there was bottled "baby scent" - i would have a few gallons. 

Hi Char, Dandy, Kiki, Linny, Spark, and everyone else!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Suz all I can say is you guys r a bunch of lookers....Sam is no exception.....WOW Hun I am so over the moon for you

Kel I am coming back up here to see you soon I promise we will get together good on you to start working out again

TNT I know how u feel I have put on 20lbs since me and brad met

Delia hi Hun I am hoping for some bfps also

G night ladies


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> its hot here, we went to the beach yesterday :thumbup: was awesome fun :) yes i get what you mean about the highs and lows :dohh: its soo annoying

Oh that sounds FANTASTIC!! I used to have this spot on the cliffs overlooking the beach and I would just sit there and smell, look and feel the breeze. I miss that spot. I bet Austraillias beaches are just amazing!


----------



## TntArs06

Delia- I was afraid of that! Im on 2000mg of metformin and im hopen that helped. My granny is type 1 diabetic and just knew i'd eventually get it but maybe now this is a wake up call to get this under control. I just wish I knew sooner. Im hopen the metformin has helped at least a little bit. Im so lost on what to eat and what not to. I guess I will get more answers soon. I just knew you would know what the a1c test was and probably knew what my number meant. So now im must research and find good sites to research this. With the New Year there is all these fad diets poppen up so I have to sift through the non-sense ones! Thank you again hunni. Im hopen maybe the VA will provide me a meter thing so I can focus on keepen numbers low. Usually when I have things to constantly remind me and keep me organized then I usually stick to it better. Just food is my weakness. :haha:

I too worry that if I was on metformin and progesterone while preg then I would still be preg. Which im trying not to think that...but I think today was worse sense this dr didn't tell me much. I so hope you get your bfp soon hun and it sticks. For you a1c to be 7.1 is pretty amazing. I feel like im slacken off...but I guess I did just find out. :dohh: I have TOTAL pma for you hunni! :hugs:

We just took our donor to a movie for his bday and he picked Tron. It wasn't bad but boy was I bored! :haha: Not into those kinda movies. But he loved it! So thats all that matters! It was just TOO furturistic for me.


----------



## nevertogether

hey girls! 

morning!

SBB - he is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous! wow. he is by far the prettiest baby i've seen in a long long time! and no i haven't tested yet. trying to wait until friday. DH and i can't wait until the 17th though because that's my FS appointment and i would rather go there and get real answers.

TNT - we went to see TRON on new years eve. i really like it, but it started slow and was really long.

so we did sprints yesterday and i'm soreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. no workout for a long time does that to ya! :haha: but my back is KILLING me now.


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:

kel - Yea I deffo want to know, im too in patient not too :haha: I really dont mind if buba is a boy or girl but I still feel like im having a boy!! In the last 6years ive put on over 60lb :( I use to have a luvly figure, I feel Sorry for ian having to look at my naked butt!! But our men love us :) 

Tnt & delila - :hi: Youve completely lost me with all the talk about blood glucose & numbers. I jus hope it all comes to a nice steady level. :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - have you Od?? Your ovaries are soo stuborn?! 

Tnt - morning luv!! Running? Haha. I think if I did abit of running I might actually have a heart attack - no joke! Im determined when buba is born I will get back into shape! When you testing?? 

xx


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

KIKI, A huge congratulations to you :happydance::happydance: Fantastic news :hugs::hugs::hugs:

SBB, Baby sammuel is gorgeous. I love his name :hugs::hugs::hugs: The pictures are fantastic :hugs::hugs:

TTC, I'm so sorry the :witch: has come. I think we should snap her broom and see how she likes that :hugs::hugs::hugs:

TNT, Sorry your dr has messed you around :hugs::hugs: I would give your other dr a call even if it's just for a chat. I hope he can sort this out for you and in time before your donor leaves :hugs::hugs::hugs:

CELTIC, Wow 10 weeks left. I can't believe how fast these pregnancies are going :happydance::happydance:

KELSTER, No more blond :wacko: Do you have any pictures of your new hair do ? I have gone back to a dark red colour and now i am wondering why i bothered as my roots need doing and i don't have the time or energy to do it :dohh: 

NEVER, Still crossing everything for you. I should be in the hospital by Friday so will get linny to update me when you get your BFP :happydance::happydance:

LINNY, Hope your ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM, Well i am assuming that everything was ok with my liver as i have heard nothing :happydance: I have 2 sleeps left until they force me into labour :wacko: and i am a little bit scarred. I have been busy sorting things out and today i will be packing all the other kids bags full of uniform and clothes ready for nanny's house. I have booked up to have my hair done tomorrow i figured if i get the professionals to do it it might look ok for a few days :dohh: Little lady has just told me i look like i'm going to pop as my tummy is so huge. I like the way as she says huge she makes a big circle movement with her arms :cry: My friend is taking her for a couple of hours later so i can get on with a few things, she is still so excited from christmas and about the fact that baby sparkle is on her way that she has been very loud and running around every where. I will be glad to get her back to school tomorrow and have a bit of structure back in her day for her:thumbup: 

:hi: CHAR, YAZZY, DELILAH, DANDY and anyone i have missed. Enjoy your day :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Sparkle - yay 2 days :D how you feeling? 

Sorry ladies but I need to rant about my mw!! At my friends 16week appointment, she got to hear the heartbeat yet my mw said no I can hear it at my next appointment :( I feel really disappointed!! Also I jus found out my blood group is o negative soo I need to have 2 injections to make sure my blood doesnt attack the babies blood. My mw didnt explain this - just gave me a leaflet!! *sigh* I know I should be happy but I really was looking forward to the heartbeat x


----------



## Linny

:hi: sparkle....ooh it must be exciting and scary!! I shall be checking in every day waiting patiently for Never's :bfp: so will keep you informed! :yipee: on the liver not getting worse :D

SBB....beautiful baby boy! I bet your over the moon. I'm soooo excited and nervous to meet my baby :D

Kel...wanna see pics.....any on FB? I may go stalk.........!!

Char...wahoo on finding out sex. I thought I was having a boy so was weird to find out i was having a girl. i didn't have a preference or anything but its just strange. You started buying yet?

Never...I assume :witch: is still MIA???

TNT, Del, TTC, dandy :wave: Ive put on over two stone since being pregnant so have a bit of work to do when she's born cos I'm my sisters bridesmaid in May :D


----------



## Linny

Char...that is pants. I had a 12 wk mw appt and she asked me then if i wanted her to try find heartbeat. She did and from then on every appt I hear it. Have you thought about getting a doppler? I know they have mixed results but cos I was so late in feeling movements I borrowed my friends and it was a life saver :D


----------



## xcharx

Linny - my friends gna let me borrow hers but not for another week as shes left it at uni (shes a trainee midwife). No havent really brought anything, I want to know what colours :) 
x


----------



## dandybrush

char - :nope: yes my ovaries are stubborn :cry:


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies---

SPARK OMG OMG 2 more days and lil bubba spark-let will be here.....I AM SOOO excited

Linny- don't stalk- no pictures yet and I can't BELIEVE you only have 27 days left

HOLY SCHNIKIES


TTC- we have to make it appoint that NEXT time you are in Jersey we will meet up- gotta be a weekend though- AC to far of a drive




> Also I jus found out my blood group is o negative soo I need to have 2 injections

Relax- I am O negative and Jeff s A positive- it's called a Rhogam shot... just gives you extra antibodies.. I have had 2 after my miscarriages.. the needle is SOO FINE and SOOO little I didn't feel it either times... but then again I do have a fat ass..:rofl:

Delia- good for you- looks like we have a trend going on for the new year

and yes I know TnT any weight loss is a good thing to help out O'ing

speaking of which I REALLY think I have or am about too.... steady steady climbing temps-- I am just bummed that if it did happen while i was sick I won't know because I was running a fever so I discarded those temps :( oh well.. 

Dandy I know feels like a long ime since i spoke to you

:hi: to ALL the OTHER LOVELY LADIES

ENJOY your day

*SUZ---- hope you are settling in well and Sammuel is sleeping good for you*


----------



## yazzy

SBB - what a gorgeous little man you have there, he really is beautiful :) How does it feel to finally be a mummy?

Char - as Kel says don't worry, they just give you extra jabs and if i'm correct for some reason first baby is always ok. I already know my blood group is B rh - because I give blood so i'll be the same and have jabs.

HI Delilah, Sparkle, Kiki, AJ, Dandy, Kel and anyone I have missed.

Back in work today and oh I didn't want to get up. I am determined this time next year I will be fully working for myself and not dreading work. Starting all my business plans with full effect today...need to get everything sorted once and for all :)


----------



## Linny

Eeeek Kel, 27 days!!! I am shitting myself to be honest. Now I'm getting closer I'm getting more anxious that everything will be ok with her :wacko:

As for the big O, I think 1st Jan looks good but then you have your +OPK yesterday and today so I would keep on the :sex: for a few more days maybe :shrug:! Temp better keep on a going up :D

:hi: yazzy


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies

Sparkle I am so excited for you ......I will be traveling home over the next two days but will defo check in to see gorgeous baby sparkle

Linny your not to far behind this is such a great way to start out the new year

Char sorry you me upset you but a Doppler might be a good idea

Kel I think I could probably meet you half way I am thinking we are back in April but tux aren't booked yet

Sorry if I missed anyone else it's hard toremember what I read from this darn iPhone

Never where's our bfp?


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! 

i'm sorry i'm just popping in. i'm about to go to bed because i have to be up at 2:30am to watch my football game! i tested today and still :bfn: i got some extras though. i'm only seven days late right now and i've talked to a lot of people who still got :bfp:'s after that so i'm still optimistic. i plan to take one every week until my FS appointment on 17 jan. please keep your fingers crossed for me ladies. i'm going to try to pop in from time to time but don't want to get too "in" to BnB and get wrapped up in all this.

love you girls!


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> i'm sorry i'm just popping in. i'm about to go to bed because i have to be up at 2:30am to watch my football game! i tested today and still :bfn: i got some extras though. i'm only seven days late right now and i've talked to a lot of people who still got :bfp:'s after that so i'm still optimistic. i plan to take one every week until my FS appointment on 17 jan. please keep your fingers crossed for me ladies. i'm going to try to pop in from time to time but don't want to get too "in" to BnB and get wrapped up in all this.
> 
> love you girls!

I think I have said it before but my best friend didn't get a BFP until she was 2 weeks LATE.... soooooooooooooooooooo

and BTW again

































GO BUCKEYES

:happydance: :haha: :happydance: :haha: :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

> Kel I think I could probably meet you half way I am thinking we are back in April but tux aren't booked yet

as long as it is over the weekend we can meet in AC- hang for the day there .. :)

Yazzy hi ya hun....hope work wasn't to bad :)


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: kel. tell jeff sorry. i'm going to bed. goodnight lovelies!!


----------



## kelster823

Nite hun..... I wish I could be watching this with you BUT I have to get up at 3:30 to go to work so I will be in la la land

noooooooooooooooooo no worries.... to cute what hubby said :winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

oh and thanks for the tidbit of info. i've heard that a lot actually.


----------



## kelster823

no prob babe--- :) 



> As for the big O, I think 1st Jan looks good but then you have your +OPK yesterday and today

I know Linny and I am soo afraid I missed my chance if it did happen on Jan 1st- but I got my positives on my Ovacue yesterday, today, and PEAK tomorrow... but if I change my cd on the Ovacue it does give me a positive for the 1st too... so I just have to wait and see 

but I am excited as my temps have not been this high the last two cycles UNLESS I was taking my progesterone cream and I have stayed away from that- HELL I have stayed away from any kind of meds or vitamins for that matter...

I wanna get back to "My" normal cycles like they were before my 1st miscarriage


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

never here's hoping you have a shy bean :thumbup:

kel ....:hugs: 

AFM still no Ov or any signs :cry: i reckon im in for another long irregular one :cry:


----------



## Kiki0522

Sparkle- Thank you so much! I am so excited for you!! It's so close! 

Char- I would be so upset too if I were you! You should be able to hear the heartbeat! 

Linny- I'm sure you will look fabulous by your sister's wedding! :)

Dandy- Those ovaries need to stop being stubborn!! Fx'd you O very soon!! Where in Australia do you live? I would LOVE to go to Australia! It was between that and a Mediterranean Cruise this past September and we went on the cruise. But Austrailia is next! I would love to see the great barrier reef and kangaroos! :)

Yazzy- Good for you to get your plan in action! If you dread work, it just doesn't seem worth getting out of bed every day. It's so important to do what you love and love what you do! :) 

Never- Yes I have heard SO many stories where women don't get a bfp til so much later! Also, my friend's sister never got a bfp on a test at all. She had to go to the Doctor for a blood test! The hcg just didn't produce into her urine or something like that.

Kel- That's great that your temps are higher than the past 2 cycles without any creams or meds! I think that is a great sign! 

AFM- I just got back from my best friends house. Her baby girl is due this month and she just asked me to be the Godmother! I'm so excited! I get to be a godmother this month and then 8 months later a Mother! They will grow up to be best friends like us! :) I thought she was going to go into labor when I told her my good news! :D

Hello Tnt, Celtic, ttc, Delilah, Leeze, SBB & Baby Sammuel!! xx


----------



## Leeze

:hi: ladies

very quick one from me as my OH has just got home and it's CD10 and we're on the every other night BDing at the moment - no signs of O yet, I'm hoping for Saturday or Sunday but want to make sure we do everything to try to catch that egg!!

SBB - Sammuel is a little darling!! And, you have got a very good looking family there! Thanks for sharing your photos, it looks like lots of very special moments for all of you!! Here's to many more of those in the years ahead!!! :hugs:

Sparkle - good luck honey - I bet it's feeling scary but soon it will all be over and you'll have a lovely little baby in your arms!!! :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, will catch up properly later in the week :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Evening ladies :hi:

never - Omg a bfn? Damn girl id be going mad! I understand :hugs:love you lots!! 

kel - was jus thinking, you had your tooth fixed yet?? 

kiki - Aww my friend is 7weeks infront of me :) its luvly to think our kids will be the same age!!


----------



## xcharx

Ttc - you live in the bahamas? How luvly. Wna swap :haha:

I know ive forgotten some of you ladies, im feeling tired today! 
I heard a sad story earlier. One of my clients, shes only in her 50s but anyways her daughters in her 30s and shes having someone carry a baby for her because she went through the menopause when she was 23! How sad :( 
xx


----------



## dandybrush

thanx kiki, i live in Brisbane - Queensland :) if you do ever come all this way we will have to meet up for sure :thumbup:

gosh i hope I ov soon :dohh: im beginning to feel a bit hopeless like another long cycle is in the works :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

hey Leeze....

Char- nope not fixed yet.... the implant will not be covered under my insurance- considered cosmetic- and well with christmas just passing and our BIG HUGE Super Bowl party we are having in a few weeks- moo-laa is tight right now.. the flipper is fine for now until I can get some money dug up....

OMG 23 years old MENOPAUSE.... oh god how horrid.. I mean I know it is coming up for me soon- TRUST me once you hit 30 IT GOES VERY FAST... but I couldn't imagine 23

DANDY seriously I am gonna SLAP YOU....:lol:.........stop........ your last cover line was at 36.20 and you are still BELOW that but on your way UP.................. ya know not every month wil be the same- you may not get ANY EWCM this time around... heck the month i got PG I felt NOTHING--- in fact I truly believed I was COMPLETELY OUT.. you go back to like pages 30-50 on this thread you will see SBB-Welshie- and my convos....


----------



## dandybrush

kel :dohh: you are right, i just looked at my chart, and im only 1 day after i Oved last cycle, so here's hoping its still on its way...but soon :thumbup: i reckon that i Ov when i start to doubt it will happen, :shrug: 

so i guess it can happen with no signs or symptoms


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> kel :dohh: you are right, i just looked at my chart, and im only 1 day after i Oved last cycle, so here's hoping its still on its way...but soon :thumbup: i reckon that i Ov when i start to doubt it will happen, :shrug:
> 
> so i guess it can happen with no signs or symptoms

Thank you.. goofy butt................... I know the wait SUXS- it suxs BAD.. but tis life muh friend :) :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: my butt aint goofy :haha: too true, im trying to focus on other things, and not just let life pass me by while im ttc :dohh:

im going to give dancing with dogs classes a try with my dog :), its just tricks to music, he loves learning tricks :thumbup: that will be fun, and i do agility with him. i might focus on my weightloss too


----------



## kelster823

That sounds like FUN Dandy.. muh doggies wouldn't get it AT ALL...


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: if you taught them to think they prob would love it :thumbup:

I know someone whos dog does not think at all, you hold a treat out for my dog and he offers all diff tricks, yet this other dog i know would just sit there and stare at this treat until you would give it to them lol it was soo funny :haha: stupid dog :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

ahh Drake is to old now (13 this June) and Bridget has picked up his BAD HABITS.... she will be 5 in May-- 

she plays with her one bone- god help us the day that thing falls apart.. Drake doesn't even know how to fetch a ball..... never did.. he just likes to lick and crawl up our asses :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: wow 13, thats a good age, what kinda dog is he? and what is bridget?

it took a bit of practise but raz finally got the hang of fetch, its alot better than me running around after the ball and him :haha: he just loves to learn tricks, i run out of ideas and he just watches me like "more mum!!" :dohh: i can get frustrated with him when he doesnt get it :dohh: but thats my fault for having too high expectations :dohh: when he is just learning the trick, but once i calm down its fun for both of us :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

LOL I can see you now running around fetching :rofl:

they both are lab mixes--- Drake the yellow and Bridge the black-small though VERY small---- you didn't seem them in the video I posted a while back? :lol:


----------



## dandybrush

oh yep now you refreshed my memory :thumbup: cute :)

gosh i'd get some good exercise if i had to fetch :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

hey kel here are a couple of vids of my baby (my dog)

just playing with other doggy friends https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMp8OxOQX9U

doing some training https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCDEEZ-bw6w

and more training https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5JBFqkrE6E


----------



## dandybrush

you can just see the intelligence in his eyes i reckon :thumbup: you can tell im a very proud mum :)


----------



## kelster823

HA HA HA HA Dandy is that you talking???? YOU TALK FUNNY.. :rofl:

very IMPRESSIVE-- I wish I could get mine to do that... they know " lets go to bed " and they get up and go straight to their beds in our bedroom.. LOL sad isn't it...


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: which vid, i wanna play it to hear me talk ok yeah thats me talking :dohh: i dont have an accent :shrug: that i can hear

raz sees me so much as move off the couch after 8pm and he is ready standing at the bedroom door :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

with that music in the back ground , your bring up her accent LOL


----------



## dandybrush

i made the same comment about kels recent vid mom2 :thumbup: i still think her accent is funnier :rofl: :winkwink:


----------



## kelster823

nahh your's is the FUNNIEST... Bahhahhaha

but yes you are soo right that music in the backround,, bbbahahhaha

OK I am off to bed

NEVER IF YOU LOG ON.... GOOOOOOOOOO BUCKEYES.. 

talk with ya in the AM


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: :trouble: nope yours is the funniest :trouble: 

whats wrong with my music?? i love queen!!

night kel sleep tight :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:

kel - Ahh the good old flapper ;) :haha: 

dandy - are you misbehaving?? Wait till Sbb gets on, your in trouble ;) 

im fed up of looking for a flat :( the ones I like have something wrong with them. Grr! Wish we had got the house :( 

chat later luvly ladies Xxx


----------



## dandybrush

sbb is a little busy char  :brat::img::devil::smug::finger::flasher: so i can be a bad girl hehe


----------



## SBB

Ok dandy have I missed a telling off opportunity?! 

Sorry I haven't caught up - what have I missed? Someone fill me in!!!! 

Sammuel is doing well, he has jaundice but that's pretty common. He is feeding really well. It hurts and my boobs are ENORMOUS!!! but I think once my nipples toughen up it will be ok... 
I'll try and post a couple more pics later x x x


----------



## yazzy

Glad you are doing well SBB and Sammuel is feeding well. Can't wait to see more pics :)

Dandy - ha ha now you will get caught out for causing trouble lol. Anyway have a word with those ovaries of yours, this is going to be your year :)

Char - hiya! Hope you are well, the perfect place will appear at the right time for you. I hope you find it soon to put your mind at rest.

Kel - oooh you had an early morning and here's me struggling to get up at 6.30am lol.

Never - I understand you need to not get too involved into you know for definite. I hope this is going to be a good outcome. My friend got her BFP a good week or more after AF was due with her first but it came up straight away with her second - weird huh!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.

AFM- got started last night with my work plans, automating my dog training business so I can just turn up and teach without having to think about much which paves the way to me starting on stocking up goods to sell online to start my eventual shop. Also have great plans about moving to a large farmhouse with lots of land but this will involve a family venture with my mum and sis - although we will be living in our own areas of the house....I just hope my OH will be ok with the idea. It will make life so much easier with all the animals we have between us and also with a little one. 

Anyway i'm feeling alot better in myself this week, still not getting enough sleep but I think that's because I worry about everything! Getting used to the idea of a little person now but now am worrying about how I will manage with not just popping out and whether me and OH will be ok...I wasn't worried about OH at all before but now I am ha ha I am crazy sometimes lol.

Anyway have a great day everyone :)


----------



## kelster823

Hi ya ladies

going to be a quick one this AM as I am at work and I have lots to do before we ALL leave at 3pm for our LATE holiday luncheon (gonna be a LONG ASS day for me)

Dandy if SBB can't slap you- you KNOW I wil do it for her since she is so busy now a days..:rofl:

Char- yep the good ole flapper- flipper what ever you want to call it.. I am getting use to it....

Yazzy- glad you are going ahead with the work plans.. MAY EVERYTHING work out for you

Suz---- so sorry your Ta Ta's hurt... OUCHIE- but like you said they will toughen up... hee hee hee... Just keep lil man in the sunlite in the house.. he'll be fine..... I can't wait to see NEW pics.. but I will have to wait til I get home to view them... OH WAIT no I don't.. not with my new phone I got for Christmas....my Blackberry.. WHOOPIE....

soooooooooooo AFM- to my UTTER surprise HUGE temp drop.... NOTHING NEW.... bahhahahaaaa if it happened today then I will be happy as a pig in crap if not... on my merry little way just like norm... 

btw------------- Never sorry about -- ya know :winkwink: hee hee hee... I watched til half time then fell asleep... Jeff came up to bed after the game was over and told me how BAD Ohio played in the second quarter..... 

ok ok ok I REALLY need to get to work

talk to later chickas


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Ok dandy have I missed a telling off opportunity?!
> 
> Sorry I haven't caught up - what have I missed? Someone fill me in!!!!
> 
> Sammuel is doing well, he has jaundice but that's pretty common. He is feeding really well. It hurts and my boobs are ENORMOUS!!! but I think once my nipples toughen up it will be ok...
> I'll try and post a couple more pics later x x x

Hey hun, they do and the pain should go as well and it doesnt hurt any more, how are your nipples doing any blisters!! how his latch if your getting blisters then you might just have to check he is not just sucking the nipple but the whole nipple and areola as well! if that makes sense, also when it hurts it should be when he latches on for the first minute or two but not for the whole feed were your sitting tense and toes are curling LOL 

my poor breast killed me on my last little boy he had such tiny mouth he could'nt fit enough in! so I had to go with it till he grew a bit, he loved his boob so much and I loved feeding him so I didnt mind, but I found one side feeding helped you can get your breasts to produce enough for a feed from one side giving a rest to one side, also get some https://www.lansinoh.com/products/hpa-lanolin it is a god send and really works as well and its safe you dont need to wipe it off! before you feed. 

they actually told me my DD would prob hurt me for the same reason tiny mouth but I was fine with her dont remember having any problems at all which Im hoping is the same this time, I have my cream ready all ready! 

cant wait for more pictures! 

Dandy you have been told :haha: you will OV w:hugs:

TNT sent you on some recipes :flower:

hello to all the other lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Thanks Celtic - I'm glad it gets better. The midwife said he is latching perfectly. I guess it's just (most peoples :haha:) nipples aren't used to being sucked so often so they need to get used to it. Once they toughen up I reckon it will be ok. 

I will definitely persevere because it's lovely to be able to feed him. I'm a bit in awe about how much milk I'm producing and how he just takes it, it's really amazing actually what our bodies do. Apart from the birth bit - that's just f**king stupid, they could have made a much easier option, like a door on your belly, we could check baby and jut take him out at 40 weeks!! :rofl:

I have the lansinoh stuff - it's fab! My mum also got me some nipple sheilds which worked great but are too big for my nipples so she's getting me some smaller ones. They just give a bit of relief while they toughen up! 

I hope you get it easier this time... 

Kell I hope it's ov time. Baby Jesus has worn one of his outfits! It's too big but he puked on EVERYTHING and so we had to use some of the bigger stuff. So cute!! I'll take a pic next time and send it to you. He wears his little diddy socks too :D 

Yazzy your business plans and house plans sound so exciting! I am sure you can make a real success of it all. 
My relationship with OH was a bit weird throughout pregnancy, we weren't as close, I didn't like to be cuddled etc and sex was hardly at the front of my mind! But he was so great during the birth and so wonderful with Sammuel it's all good now :D Obviously sex is now even further from the front of my mind! But that's ok... We'll do it again one day - maybe in a couple of years :rofl: 

x x x
 



Attached Files:







First bath 4.1.11.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry for the selfish post. I just wanted to jump on and say thank you so much for all your support over the last 9 months. You have brightened up my day, helped me through some shitty days and made me laugh. I am so happy to of found you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have a few things that need tacking care of before tomorrow, so am going to be busy for the next couple of hours. 

The next time i log on i should be holding my little princess :happydance::happydance:

Thanks again ladies :hugs::hugs: I will text linny as soon as she is here :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lots of love everyone NEVER good luck for Friday, I know there's a BFP waiting there somewhere.

SBB, hope you are ok and your boobies settle down soon :hugs::hugs: 

Right ladies I am off to have a baby :wacko:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sparkle the very best of luck and I cant wait to hear your update and see baby so happy for you :hugs: what way are they enducing you if its the gel I think you need to lie down for a while after they insert it, but then get councing on a ball as soon as you can, if they just need to start a drip and break your waters which is likely if your cervix is soft and a little open! if you plan on getting the epidural then get it early so its worn off a little for pushing make it easier but here less of me and my advice LOL the very best of luck :hugs:

SBB it so does get easier and the pain deffo goes I promise that cream should work very quickly when I got it after a few days of pain with my last little boy, a friend sent it up to me I was bran new in less than two days, I used nipple shields as well good for a break and give the nipples a chance to recover :flower:

oooh he is so cute, I can not wait now!


----------



## xcharx

Kel - be a good girl & go to work' ive finished :haha:

Sbb - Aww lil sammuel is soo adorable :) Sorry your nipnips hurt, like you said it will get better :) :hugs: 

Yazzy - wahoo go girl!! Sounds like a good plan to me :thumbup:I really dont wna go back to work once im on maternity leave :( id luv to be self employed!! 

sparkle - Aww good luck babe :hugs: will be thinking of you 2mra :) 

celtic - not long for you either now :) gosh times flying! 
xx


----------



## yazzy

SBB - thank you, that is really reassuring what you have said about yours and your OH's relationship. I have been running to my mum and sister more for company but OH is being good so I can't complain. I think we'll benefit from getting out and doing more together as we've got stuck in a bit of a rut to be honest.

Love that pic of Sammuel. Sooooo cute!! Sounds like you are doing great so far and long may it continue.

Char - yep I have no intention of coming back to my work next year, I will admittedly be working my butt off to run my own business but have plenty of support so I am ready for it. 

Sparkle - a huge good luck and look forward to hearing baby has arrived safely.


----------



## CNotte

Hello ladies. I hope you don't mind if I introduce myself.

I'm 28 and DH is 41 in Texas. I've recently stumbled upon MACA ROOT and I'm very interested, what got me more was this thread. I laid in bed for about an hour last night on my cell reading as much as I could and catching up on most of these ladies stories.

We had a loss at 8w 4d 06.10.08 and a CP 2.23.09, and I'm almost DESPERATE ](*,) to try anything now to get a :bfp:. DH isn't into taking anything and he will NOT go to the fertility clinic to be checked. He's a hard headed soldier, but I love him anyways. Therefore I feel it's up to me to do what I can. I think mostly it is my body that's not taking. Again I saw this thread and right now the support in it is what I need. Good to join ladies.


----------



## kelster823

SPARK hunni GOOD LUCK- I will be thinking of you tomorrow.. .Lil Spark-let will be here

Suz- awww to big- glad they are TOO big and not to small... :)

Char- LUCKY you- done with work.... I still have half a days worth

:hi: Celtic- Yazzy :hi:

NCotte- WELCOME hun- 1st off very sorry for your loss :hugs: but I gotta say SECOND.. TEXAS chicka--- sweet-- please oh please tell me you are a Cowboys fan???????? cause me and the hubby are HUGE Cowboy fans and make a trip to Texas every other year to go see a game... :rofl: please sit back and enjoy the ride in this thread- make yourself at home- it gets a little crazy in herr from time to time but the gals are WONDERFUL in this thread.....


----------



## nevertogether

cnotte- welcome! sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:

sparkle - good luck honey! i can't wait to see pictures.

dandy - i hope o is around the corner for you sweetheart. even with ovulation in the next two days, it will be a shorter cycle than what you used to have.

SBB - hope you are having fun on 24/7 mommy duty!

celtic & linny - you are right behind sparkle. eeeeek! 

hi to everyone else!!


----------



## babywatson

:wave: Hi ladies! Can I join the Maca train? :) Let me introduce myself...
My name is Brittani, Im 25 and MY DH (28) are from Ohio, US. We have been actively TTC for 2.5 years with 4 mc.:cry:
January of 2009 I had my first FS appointment, which in turn put me on provera to regulate my cycles. It wasnt and isnt unusal for me to go 8-9-even 10 months between cycles. Metformin, and Clomid. Of course on top of those I was taking my prenatals and extra folic acid. I stopped treatment in June of 2009 because I was going through an unusual amount of stress and was on the brink of a nervous breakdown. I have since removed those unusual stresses from my life and was able to achieve 3 months of a NORMAL cycle! I even managed to Ovulate! October's cycle turned into a chemical preg...I was starting to get excited when it was ripped from me. :cry::cry:

SO....with the awesome research of my wonderful BFF and neighbor PrayinForBaby, she found Maca! DH and I started on the 1st of this month taking 2500mg a day and I'm really hoping to see some results! I would at least like to see a somewhat normal cycle! I am sooooo very glad I found this thread!!! So, can I join? :) :) :)


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - Well babe my fingers are crossed :) I know you can do it - Spesh with baby to motivate you!! 

Ncotte - welcome hun :hugs: Sorry about your losses!! The girls are a great bunch, couldnT meet nicer ppl. Anything you wna know, theyll answer :) and ill try to answer but alotof the girls know more then me :) 

kel - have you O yet?? 

never - how you doing :hugs:

all this talk of labour is making me nervous - even tho im not even half way yet!! Sbb tell me more about your labour, im intreeged xx .


----------



## xcharx

Babyw - welcome :hugs: Sorry to hear about your struggle :( maca is brilliant!! Your gorgeous from your pic!! The girls on ere are soo supportive, youll be Well looked after :thumbup: xx


----------



## babywatson

xcharx- Thanks so much! Im really looking forward to see what happens with the Maca. I can already tell I have more energy.


----------



## kelster823

> So, can I join

ABSOLUTELY... the more the merrier in here I always say :) very sorry to hear your struggles and loss (know it all to well) but there are a few of us that are also LONG CYCLED chicks - and I am one of them----- 

Char- I have no flicking clue if I have or not............ I guess I gotta wait and see what tomorrow's temps bring.... I have had crampies the last 2 days but no EWCM (but I never do anyways) 

Hi Never :hi: what's up with you?????? still no AF


----------



## nevertogether

yup, still no stinking AF.


----------



## Kiki0522

SBB- Oh he is just a doll! I could look at pictures of him all day! :)

Sparkle- Good Luck!! I will be thinking of you!! Cannot wait to hear when she is here!

CNotte & Baby- Welcome! Sorry for your losses. :hugs: I recently joined this thread and these women are all so welcoming and supportive! It is a great thread to be a part of! It was my first cycle using Maca and I highly suggest it. It definitely helped me! 

Hello all you lovely ladies!!


----------



## CNotte

Ladies thank you so much for welcoming me!! I'm so glad to be here.

I'm 5'4 102lbs (healthy) and taking 1000mg daily. DH is 5'8 155lbs (healthy) taking 500mg daily. It won't take much to get into our systems as 'small' as we are. We work out 5 days a week and do cardio and light rep weights. I had a fertility spec. tell me I needed to gain 40lbs to conceive. It was a load of [email protected]#$ considering the month after I saw her I got PG (that was the CP). Either way my cycles are all out of whack, between 33 - 45 days long. 

Basically our goal is to get PG before the end of April considering DH deploys then. :sad2:

Aside from that to the ladies with Maca :bfp:'s could you update me on how you did it and what you did to get it? I'd highly appreciate it!!


----------



## xcharx

Kel - ah Well if you have are you in with a chance?? 

never - I forgot to ask. Wha cd did you have the spotting/bleeding?? 

kiki - how you feeling :) 

Xxx


----------



## Linny

Evening all :D

Kel....oop a BIG temp drop today I see.....you best be jumping on Jeff every chance you get :winkwink: Hows the snow over there now?

SBB.....awwww such a lil cutie boy!!! Loving the pics! NOT loving all the sore nipple talk :rofl: :haha: It seems to be a common thing at first in BF so I'm shitting it even more. think I may invest in a pair of nipple shields......how the heck do you know what size to get them in???

Sparkle......:yipee: :yipee: :happydance: for your induction tomorrow! I sooo can't wait to hear she's here :D Good luck honey :hugs: :hugs:

Celtic.....I hope your on standby for when Ive popped out Little Little, your fab with the advice :D

Yazzy...how you feeling now? Anymore sickness? Hope it was a bug after all!!

Never....:wacko: on another :bfn: must be sooo annoying with :witch: AWOL as well :hugs: :hugs: You gonna test friday again?

:hi:char

:hi: Cnotte & BabyW and welcome! Its a fab bunch of girls, we have a great laugh together and were always here to listen to each other. As you can see we have a mixture of ladies either ttc, limbo & preggo and we stick together. Hope you enjoy :D


----------



## xcharx

Cnotte - I took 1000mg for a week,then the following week 2000mg and the week after I took 3000mg. After 3 weeks I forgot to take it soo I thought id wait for my next cycle to start before taking it... And BANG My next cycle never came because id concieved :) I was very lucky with how quick it worked. My OH Wasnt taking any maca & he has a low sperm count. Xx


----------



## nevertogether

char - CD23, 24, 26, 27 nothing on CD25.

linny - maybe. i don't know, i'm kind of giving up hope girl.


----------



## xcharx

Linny - is this your first bundle of joy? Xx


----------



## xcharx

Never - it is soo strange! Wha cd you on now hun? Xx


----------



## dandybrush

sbb and kel :argh: you both scare me :argh: 

sbb - yes i think a door would be a good idea, :thumbup: least its over with now, for you :) glad the breast feeding is going well, all my friends here have trouble with the breast feeding and ended up having to use the bottle, :rofl: about the sex

yazzy your dog business sounds awesome :thumbup: i wish i could get into a business like that :)

afm still nada :nope:


----------



## Kiki0522

Cnotte- I increased it weekly as well like Char. My cycles were regular but I felt that my hormones were out of balance because I was on the depo shot for 3 years and it really messed my body up. My DH took the maca as well. I am blessed to have got my bfp so quickly. Fx'd for you! 

Char- I'm feeling great! How long is that going to last? :rofl: The only thing is that i'm a little more tired then usual, and i'll be fine and then bam! i'm starving! But then I eat something and I get so full so quick. haha. That's about it! :) How are you feeling?? xx


----------



## nevertogether

char - 43, almost 44.


----------



## dandybrush

never girl :happydance: you have been knocked up :yipee: im so sure of it!!
thanx for reminding me of my mega long cycles :dohh: i hope you are right and i do Ov soon :thumbup:

sparkle - good luck girlie, cant wait to meet the little one :hugs: 

welcome to the newbies :hugs: enjoy the ride on the maca train, the girls in this thread are the best


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - Youve got one naughty pair of ovaries there!! 

kiki - Haha Well I feel a lil more tired then normal. Also I literally never feel hungry!! Apart from today, I was starving at lunch time :haha: 

never - hmm its so strange!! When you gna test again?? Bring on your FS!! 

I really need to start buying baby bits, but I dont want too until I know if im team pink or blue!! I think we should start guessing girls. Im saying team blue :) :) xx


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - thanks for the optimism dear. i've lost it.

char - i agree. my appt for the fs couldn't come any sooner.


----------



## Linny

Aww Cnotte...a couple of our ladies here are on time limits too due to the military. Never is dual military so knows only too well!!

Well my OH and I were ttc 12mths when I finally got my :bfp: The month we caught the eggy, i was taking 2000mg of maca capsules (OH was taking 1500mg & Zinc), baby asprin (as I suffered spotting and was told this might help) and soy (120mg CD1-5 as I ovulated late in my cycle and had a short LP). 

Id started taking maca beginning of April and got my :bfp: end of May so was about 7weeks ish of taking it. Soy I took for the first time that month and I ovulated 5 days earlier than normal! I also was using the CBFM for the second month and had been temping quite a while! 

I didn't change my diet or anything like that, we didn't actually :sex: as much as usual either :shrug:

Before this i'd tried lots of things, B6, B100, angus cactus, epo, but they for me seemed to make things worse. 

Good luck hun, hope this helps :D


----------



## Kiki0522

Char- When do you get to find out?! I say team blue for you too Char! Have you ever tried the chinese calendar that predicts the gender of your baby? You take your age and the month you concieved and add it together. If it's even, its a girl. Odd its a boy. Here's a link to one if you haven't tried it yet.
https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx

Never- I'm so sorry that you have to keep waiting. :hugs: I hope an answer comes very soon for you!!


----------



## Linny

Char...Yep its our first :D

Kiki...I started to feel the pregnancy about 6 weeks in. Was fine one day then BAM....sick as a dog :D

Never...I'm not losing hope hun, even my OH is asking how your getting on :wacko:


----------



## SBB

Sorry everyone I know I'm being very selfish but I'm a little short for time :haha: 

Sparkle good luck - so excited to see baby sparkle!! 

Linny - go to boots and have a look at the nipple shields, some are huge, just see what you think will fit snugly over your nips! And get the lansinoh cream, and use it straight away, even if it doesn't hurt straight away. And rather than waiting for it to hurt to use the sheilds try them every third feed or something to give your nips a break. 
Also, if you really find it too painful the medela swing pump is fantastic! I have pumped loads and will freeze it. But better to pump and give to baby than to give up because it hurts too much. 
I don't want to put you off. It's totally bearable honestly and it doesn't hurt everyone that much... Hope you will be ok with it :D 

Char a very brief rundown of my birth: 
Had a sweep 8pm Friday, contractions immediately, went in 4am and they kept me cos of high bp. 2 or 3 cm dilated.
Was left to it for ages and eventually had my waters broken about 4pm Saturday. 2 hours later no change so they put drip in, but as she did it (and cut me so I bled everywhere) my contractions came properly so didn't connect the drip. I had some sort of injection (meptid?) which didn't help with the pain! 
After that I was sick everywhere, maybe from the gas and air... It's all a blur but I was pushing for an hour and a half or 2 hours, but baby wouldn't turn his head and his heart rate dropped or even stopped and all of a sudden there was about 7 people rushed in with recuss trolley and forceps and they cut me (episotomy) and pulled him out with the forceps. Was awful, OH was in tears cos he thought we'd lost him. I was trying so hard to push him out but couldn't. They thought the cord was around his neck but it wasn't, and thank fuck he came out and cried. They put him on me I think, or maybe they had to take him off first, I don't remember exactly. I was just so relieved and asked about a million times if he was ok! And kept kissing his head... 
They had to stitch me up then which was horrible, I couldn't stop shaking I just wanted it over with. But at least I had sammuel and me and OH had a bit of a cry - but happy cry. 
It's incredibly emotional, and although happy at the end I was in TOTAL shock - for a while. Didn't even let my mum know for 45 mins we were just in such shock. That lasted a while! 
That's it really.... :) 

X x x


----------



## CNotte

Char - wow that's amazing only 3 weeks on it! I'm hoping it happens that fast for me too!

Kiki - yeah my cycles are so loopy I just want something regular. It's funny in Jan 09 when I finally had 28 day cycles in 3 months of that I was PG. I hope this month or next is it for us!

Linny - the one thing I don't like about the military are the 'oh crap' deadlines. Considering we found out he's deploying TODAY! :cry: luckily for us this is our 2nd while being married.

I'm only giving DH 500 mg simply because if we are both taking it, there are better chances getting our :bfp:


----------



## Kiki0522

Linny- Good to know that possibly in a week and a half i'll be sick as a dog! haha :D

SBB- Wow...that is quite the ordeal! I am so happy everything was fantastic in the end! It must be the most emotional, biggest, incredible feeling you have ever experienced!! Can't wait!! :)


----------



## nevertogether

linny & kiki - thank you girls very much :hugs: mean a lot that you all are rooting for me.

cnotte - i'm military and so is my DH. 

sbb - hi!!!! :D


----------



## CNotte

nevertogether said:


> linny & kiki - thank you girls very much :hugs: mean a lot that you all are rooting for me.
> 
> cnotte - i'm military and so is my DH.
> 
> sbb - hi!!!! :D

Really? We are stationed here at Ft. Hood. I promised DH I wouldn't be specific anywhere online of what he does considering we just got his deployment info. I'm a bartender and a video marketing consultant.


----------



## nevertogether

awesome! i have friends here from ft. hood. i'm at coleman barracks in mannheim, germany and my DH is at camp bondsteel in kosovo. bartending is so much fun. i worked at a bar for three years before joining the army. it was called flying saucer. i know there are some in TX, have you ever heard of it?


----------



## CNotte

nevertogether said:


> awesome! i have friends here from ft. hood. i'm at coleman barracks in mannheim, germany and my DH is at camp bondsteel in kosovo. bartending is so much fun. i worked at a bar for three years before joining the army. it was called flying saucer. i know there are some in TX, have you ever heard of it?

Never heard of that bar. This place is constantly changing. I worked in Austin at Coyote Ugly for almost a year and decided the drive was too much for me so I do a little bartending on the side at a biker bar down the road.


----------



## Linny

Oh SBB I have to say your labour sounds pretty traumatic!!! Alls well that ends well and the most important thing is that you are both safe and well but hardly the nice story you can recall in years to come :hugs: So sorry it was like that for you :hugs:

Thanks for the nips info :rofl: I have the cream already, can you put it on before and after EVERY feed or would it taste funny to LO? Will have a lookie for the shields tomorrow!!

Kiki....:rofl: sorry!!! You might be a lucky girl though and be fine, I'm the only one out of my friends that felt sick :D

Char....hmm I'm not sure what sex I need more info :haha:.....whats your cravings been if you've had any?

Never...you hang in there girl :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

:cry: DH is now freaking out about how much a kid is going to cost us and he's being a pretty big jerk about EVERYTHING. no matter what i say, he comes up with some rude comment. it makes me hope for no :bfp: if this is how it's going to be. not even feeling like it will be anyway. we've been trying since december 2009, and he's just now thinking kids cost money? he has two. i mean geez... i'm so mad right now.


----------



## Linny

Aww never, men suck sometimes. I guess he's just having a panic moment, think as the 'providers' its just in there nature. Don't you be wishing away that :bfp: young lady :haha:

My OH never thought through the fact about me not earning as much on maternity and is panicking about bills and such.....I'm like 'you've had fricking 12mths of ttc and 8mths of pregnacy to work that out!!!' Good job I'm organised and have saved a little nest egg up :winkwink:

Try not let it get you down hun :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw never :hugs: do you think its a defense mechanism and he's protecting himself in case it's not a bfp? :hugs: he's not making it easy for you... 

Linny you put the cream on after every feed and you don't need to wipe it off, it's safe for baby. It's a bit like super thick Vaseline and makes their face shiny :haha:

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

linny - thank you :hugs: i guess it is a panic moment and i shouldn't wish the :bfp: away. i really want it, but i could do without the let down of not getting it. hopefully he calms the hell down! you are right. MEN SUCK sometimes!


----------



## Linny

Thanks SBB :D Does your OH feel left out not being able to feed? Worried mine will!!


----------



## Linny

Aww never, maybe your both just letting the pressure get to you which is totally understandable :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i think it's the pressure of not knowing. i've been having weird dreams and so has he, so who knows!


----------



## yazzy

Hi Girls and welcome to our newcomers :)

Linny - I am feeling a lot better thank you, I have no idea whether it was a bug or my body adjusting to my hormones but I can now eat, get up in the morning without passing out and also not feel sick....bliss :) I am carrying ginger biscuits with me everywhere though as i'm finding if I don't eat the second i'm hungry I feel like i've been blown up with gas lol.

Never - try not to worry about your OH. Just look at the posts I have put on here, I had a major panic for over a week or so and sounded so ungrateful because I scared myself so much. I'm now settling down and feeling happy again. I expect because he doesn't have an answer yet he is protecting himself and having a little panic about everything. 

Char - thanks hun, yep baby is giving me even more motivation to get organised. I will be putting my first dog beds for sale online in Feb shortly followed by collars and leads....sooo excited. 

SBB - thats really good that you are able to express lots of milk and freeze it already. I know its a long way off for me but I hope to be able to do that so OH can feed at some point and I can take a bottle out etc. You have one gorgeous little man there :) just so happy for you.

Dandy - thanks hun, my dogs and the business mean the world to me...been involved with training etc since I was walking so its second nature.

Oooh kel go jump the man!

AFM - well off to bed now, struggling to get up for work in the mornings but all is good here. Having a really good evening and feeling pretty darn happy. I am sorry for rambling on to you all but you really have helped me a huge amount. I hope I can be here for you all if you need me anytime :)


----------



## Leeze

phew - I'm exhausted after catching up on about 6 pages in 24 hours!!! Feeling really tired today and am going to get an early night so we can keep up the BD-ing every other night. Have to admit I'm really not in the mood for it this month - feeling too tired and a bit stressed (don't tell anyone!!)

Lovely to hear baby Sparkle is on her way!! Thinking about you and your family and sending lots of positive vibes :hugs:

SBB - thanks for sharing your labour story. sounds pretty scary! Glad it's all over with now. Good luck with the breast-feeding :hugs:

Never - I can't believe there's still no BFP from you. Must be messing with your head. And, men can be really insensitive sometimes - you've got every right to feel upset about it but don't forget about all the lovely stuff that you've got with him too though. Fingers crossed for you xx :hugs::hugs:

Welcome to CNotte and BabyW - I can't remember which one of you said about your OH not wanting to get tests - sorry - but I saw a nutritionist who said if you can only get your OH to do one thing then get him to take BioCare Male Forte tablets - these have got Zinc and Selenium in them and he only needs to take one a day. She reckoned this was the best thing to help with the swimmers!!

Char - it's really difficult finding somewhere nice to live, isn't it? My OH and I have been trying to sell his flat for over a year now and have been to see about 25 different places over this time too! None of them seem to be right!! We've eased off on looking at the moment until we can sell his place but I'm not looking forward to starting that again!

Has anyone tried Fertilitea? I read about it today, it's a herbal tea that mixes green tea with raspberry leaf and a few other things - and it's meant to help with fertility. I've started drinking green tea this week but am going to buy some Fertilitea next month if I don't get a BFP this month

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## CNotte

Never - Don't worry about what he has to say now. Let me help you out on this one...

I'm 28. DH is 41. DSS is 15. DH and I weren't wanting kids, then I went through baby fever horribly before we got married. A year after we were married (and he came home from Iraq) I got PG on BC. I MC'd 8w 4d later, and got PG again on BC 8 months after. It's a sign. Let him rant and rave that's how he is. When you get PG those feelings will change. My last PG, DH said to me he couldn't wait to have a family with me. Either he'll change or smack him with a frying pan!


----------



## dandybrush

sbb :cry: that sounds horrid...might close my legs and stop ttc now :dohh: 

char what did you do that lead you to your bfp? (so i can guess pink or blue)

never - keep the faith hun :hugs: sorry your OH is being like that, but men can stress too, they either dont show it or they show it in drastic ways :hugs: just relax and dont let him get to you, its not good for you or bub :winkwink:


----------



## SBB

Sorry dandy I really wanted to give you a positive birth story! But it's worth it and not everyone has a tough time... :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Linny said:


> Thanks SBB :D Does your OH feel left out not being able to feed? Worried mine will!!

No I think he's ok with it... But you can pump and mix bottles and breast easily if OH wants to feed her too... Will give your boobs a break too! 

X x x


----------



## Kiki0522

Linny- Haha it's okay! I really don't mind if i get sick. I will do whatever I have to! :)

Never- Don't worry about your hubby. I agree that he's probably just stressed too about not knowing and doesn't know how to show it because he doesn't want to tell you he's worried or stressed. :hugs:

Leeze- I haven't heard of that tea but I do know that raspberry tea leaf is good for the uterus. It strengthens it so that tea you are talking about sounds good because it's mixed with green tea too. :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Welcome CNotte and BabyW hope your journey to BFP is short and sweet but hey stick around this thread is great I love it and the girls are great. 
I took MACA for 3 months it helped regulate my OV day and leghten my LP I know I took the two a day and I think for the 3rd month I doubled that then stopped when I OV and I got my BFP that month :happydance: I was TCC for nearly a year and a half I think I stopped counting! 

Linny thanks :flower: I hope I can be of some help! SBB is doing great and has loads of tips fresh in her head as well which is brill! 

Never men they are terrible some times, I agree whith who ever said it may be damage control may be he is scared :hugs: hope your ok:hugs: its even harder for you when you have to deal with the seperation as well not like you can have a chat about it later:hugs: 

Dandy :hugs: SBB is so right does not matter how they get here when they do it all melts away and you will be on cloud nine! 

Ok think my labtop is going to die, was thinking we should have a way to update here when the preggos go off to have baby, my DH would be useless at updating and I may not get on BNB to do so! does any one want to add me on FB or I can give you my mobile number so I can update! no offence taken if no one wants to :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Hi ladies,

Im about to catch up but waiting for my pain pill to kick in. Im in ALOT of pain. Af is being VERY cruel to me. 

Todays test gave me some relief but made VERY mad at my previous dr. My blood levels are perfect.... My A1C was supposedly at a 54 (which is like diabetic shock) and today got tested and they were 5.5!! And my glucose after even eating and drinking was 88. And my ultrasound revealed that my ovaries look just as they should. Couple small cysts that are normal small size...nothing to worry about at all! Im so upset that I could have inseminated last cycle but because my dr messed up MAJORLY we didn't do it. And after the trans vag ultrasound and pap exam...im hurting alot.

Im just so upset that my previous dr lied that much. She could have told me that she din't want to inseminate for us.....

Okay im going to catch up now! I see a ton of pages and newbies!


----------



## TntArs06

Okay here I go....I hope I dont forget anyone....:flower:

SBB- Samuel is just too precious! Im so glad you still come on here and catch us up on him and how you are doing! Your labor did sound pretty tramatic but like you said def worth it! I read and had a friend tell me that those nipple shields worked magic for her! Is OH loven the ENORMOUS boos? :haha::haha: I know Amy would! But I bet they kinda hurt! 

Sparkle- Good LUCK hunni and can't wait to see pictures of your little princess! Sending you LOADS of great baby vibes for a good birth! :cloud9:

Celtic- You can add me hunni on FB!! I would love to have another girly to stalk :blush::haha: and you can definitely have my mobile # as well. That way I could update the girlies here as well! Oh and thank you so much for those recipes. I may just still do a nice "diet" to keep my general weight under control sense my A1C is 5.5! Still upset that it was never high. :dohh: But I did love your recipes so im thinking i may just use them anyways. Specially your white sauce..that sounded lovely! I was talking to Amy about you today and how this thread is so nice to have and haven girlies like ya'll. So again thank you! :flower::hugs: How are you doing hun? How are the numbers lately?

Yazzy- Your plans for your business and home sound so awesome! I think its a great idea and DEF feel that OH will just love it! I think men love a determined woman that has goals and dreams! Well I think any partner is like that! :blush:

Leeze- Ive never heard of that tea! Sounds good cuz I know rasberry and green tea are both great to drink. Im sorry that your feeling a little low this month. TTCing definitely takes its toll on us! I just hope you get your bfp soon. But its good that you have such a great OH as well.

Dandy- I dont know much about soy but do you think your body is adjusting to it now? LIke with maca take a week break so your body doesn't get used to it? Just wondering sense you had 2 good cycles with soy...maybe youve adjusted to it.

Never- Im sorry you and OH are going through this. I think maybe he is subconciously preparing himself for a BFN or something. Kinda like what SBB said. And I know your prob tired of us tellen ya to test! I just think that your cycle is so darn regular and for this one to be so crazy there has to be something in there....but I do remember when I got my bfp that I got really nervous about costs and what not and thinking I was TOTALLY out...specially when cramps started to come. I kept testing beyond my bfp...I think I had like 14 tests bc I worried it wasn't real. Keep the faith hun and if its bfn at least you have your FS to look forward to and possibly put u even closer to that BFP. Which I hope is soon cuz you and OH deserve to FINALLY live together!! So my FX and loads of prayers doll!

Kel- That was a nice temp dip hunni. I think all of us are on our toes waiting to see what happens tomorrow! Have you guys had warm streaks up there? We get really cold then warm! So weird. Not to mention all these dead birds and fish popping up everywhere...kinda freaky.

Cnotte and Baby- First off im sorry for your losses! The maca is great and this thread is AMAZING! These women have gotten me through the worst of the worst and the best as well! And you are most def welcomed here! I love it here and am rarely on any other thread bc these women have so much knowledge and I trust what they say as well! 

Char- When are we gonna see bump pics? I wanna say team blue! Do you have names yet?

OMG am I forgetting anyone?? I might have to go back through and check!


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- Have you made it home hunni? I hope your travels were ok! :hugs:

Kikki- I love your new little ticker thingy~ So cute! I want one :haha: So any new symptoms coming yet? When is your first MW appt?


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: tnt :hugs: sorry your other doc stuffed you around so bad :trouble: 

tnt soy is taken like clomid, i have done 1 cycle of clomid and now 2 of soy, but im already after i Oved last cycle and i took a higher dose this one :dohh: so i have no idea how my body works :dohh:


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:

never - I think men panic when they think having a child!! At the end of the day, you will manage :hugs: there must be something thats trigered this all off? Try talking to him :) 

sparkle - thinking of you babe :hugs::kiss:

Sbb - Ooh your labour sounds long!! But you did extremly Well wiv the pain relief you had :) :hugs: thats what im scared off - the pain relief not working


----------



## xcharx

Linny - feel free to add me on facebook, Charlotte mcconnachie. That goes for all you girls :) 

Tnt - I cant believe your doc :( thats really horrible!! As if things wernt hard as they are :hugs:

kiki - you might get lucky and not be sick like me :) 

Sorry ladies I know ive forgotten loads... Chat later Xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Im about to catch up but waiting for my pain pill to kick in. Im in ALOT of pain. Af is being VERY cruel to me.
> 
> Todays test gave me some relief but made VERY mad at my previous dr. My blood levels are perfect.... My A1C was supposedly at a 54 (which is like diabetic shock) and today got tested and they were 5.5!! And my glucose after even eating and drinking was 88. And my ultrasound revealed that my ovaries look just as they should. Couple small cysts that are normal small size...nothing to worry about at all! Im so upset that I could have inseminated last cycle but because my dr messed up MAJORLY we didn't do it. And after the trans vag ultrasound and pap exam...im hurting alot.
> 
> Im just so upset that my previous dr lied that much. She could have told me that she din't want to inseminate for us.....
> 
> Okay im going to catch up now! I see a ton of pages and newbies!

OMG if I could get over to your old doctor I bitch slap her, how in gods name did she F up so bad :growlmad::growlmad: so mad for you!!!! if she had other issues which Im thinking your thinking she should of said or move in to the 20th centuary for crying out loud! the idiot! sorry rant over! 

On another note :happydance:Im so happy your A1c is not 54,5.5 is brill and 8.8 is good as well :happydance: this is great news for TCC this month! I do wonder if the meds have made some diffierence will you still have to stay on them! :flower: Im so glad you liked the recepies and my white Sauce its always a hit here any way! I love my food so I love to cook good food thats tasty but good for you as well, I have a fair bit of weight I want to shift when my little man gets here. 

Im glad as well your ovarys look good not so happy your in pain though:hugs: I found you on FB I can let you know and you can update here for me :winkwink: hehehe

so what the plan now hun, I hope moving forward with TCC for this cycle


----------



## CelticNiamh

Oh im so bad I cant remember who posted this link but I had a go any way and I got girl oooh they better have it right by my scan becuase Im so looking forward to my little boy now LOL https://www.thebump.com/calculators/ChineseGenderChart.aspx?MsdVisit=1


----------



## Kiki0522

Tnt- Unreal! That doctor should be fired! That is just awful. Good news is there is only a few small cysts. I hope your pain goes away very soon!! :hugs: And thank you! You will have a ticker soon!! I have my Fx'd so tightly for you. I haven't had any symptoms. Just a little more tired than usual. I'm sure they are on their way, haha. My first appt is January 24th. I will be 7 weeks. It feels like it's forever away! 

Char- You weren't sick at all? :)

Sparkle- Thinking of you!!

Hello to all you other lovely ladies! :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kiki0522 said:


> Tnt- Unreal! That doctor should be fired! That is just awful. Good news is there is only a few small cysts. I hope your pain goes away very soon!! :hugs: And thank you! You will have a ticker soon!! I have my Fx'd so tightly for you. I haven't had any symptoms. Just a little more tired than usual. I'm sure they are on their way, haha. My first appt is January 24th. I will be 7 weeks. It feels like it's forever away!
> 
> Char- You weren't sick at all? :)
> 
> Sparkle- Thinking of you!!
> 
> Hello to all you other lovely ladies! :flower:

Just thinking my DD was a september baby well her due date was in September she came a little early in August!! 

OOOh 6 weeks is the norm is MS is going to kick in, I had it very early on this baby before I even done a test:dohh:


----------



## CNotte

Good morning ladies. The DH just left for TDY for the next 2 days and I'm wondering what to do with myself. I'll probably spot clean the house and work through the weekend.

I am on Day 2 of my Maca experience. Therefore if I am PG currently it'll help some, I hope. If I'm not I'll just be preparing my body for a :bfp: hopefully soon. DH had his morning 500mg dose as well. I have to mix it in his food he's not big on pills of any kind.


----------



## CelticNiamh

CNotte said:


> Good morning ladies. The DH just left for TDY for the next 2 days and I'm wondering what to do with myself. I'll probably spot clean the house and work through the weekend.
> 
> I am on Day 2 of my Maca experience. Therefore if I am PG currently it'll help some, I hope. If I'm not I'll just be preparing my body for a :bfp: hopefully soon. DH had his morning 500mg dose as well. I have to mix it in his food he's not big on pills of any kind.

Oh I forgot to mention its great for the sex drive! for both of you and if it does not give you more of an urge it does make it better :flower::haha: well it did for me any way!


----------



## Linny

Celtic....you can add me on FB hun and you can take my number if you'd like me to update :D Isn't is just flying by EEEEEEK!!

TNT...:nope: just don't understand your previous doc? Is there anyone you can complain to, I think the way she's treated you is SHOCKING!!!! Absolutley disgusting :hugs:

Yazzy...so happy your feeling much better and have lots of plans for the future!

Never...how you doing hun :hugs: :hugs:

Char....I will add ya on FB :D

Well Ive had a nice morning, took my BF and her baby to docs cos she's a chest infection then went for lunch at hers. Her baby is gorgeous and fell asleep in my arms awwwwww :D

Sparkle went in for her induction this morning at 11.30am so hopefully thats underway as I type. I will let you know if i hear anything :D


----------



## kelster823

Morning :hi:

selfish post this am as I am a bit behind on time but I wnted to stop by to say HI and wish 

SPARK a very EASY labor today... YAY YAY another bubba amougst us... can't WAIT to see photos

be back in a bit to catch up properly


----------



## CNotte

Celtic - LOL!! You know I've read that about the maca root!! 

I swear sometimes I feel we are always :sex:. I kid you not!! I laugh about it because I hear some couples say 'oh yeah we have sex about 2 times a week.' I baffle them when I tell them we have sex about 4 -5 times a week!! So far even on day 2 I've already felt the energy effects of the root. I tell you, it helps in the morning gym routine too. Just that extra push.


----------



## Linny

:rofl: Cnotte....ahhhh all the :sex: how I miss that now I can't even see never mind touch my toes :haha:

:hi: Kel....liking the rise....wanting a couple more now please.....:D

Char...just added what I hope is you otherwise someones gonna think they've a stalker :rofl:


----------



## CNotte

Linny - I can understand that but what I wouldn't do to have a belly to look down on instead on my toes! *lol* I hear PG women have a high libido. When I was newly PG in 09' I was off the walls about :sex:. I mean we were in bed twice the amount we normally were before I was PG. *lol*


----------



## CelticNiamh

CNotte said:


> Linny - I can understand that but what I wouldn't do to have a belly to look down on instead on my toes! *lol* I hear PG women have a high libido. When I was newly PG in 09' I was off the walls about :sex:. I mean we were in bed twice the amount we normally were before I was PG. *lol*

Oh for some that is true all right or can be in certain trimisters but when you get to the last one with only a few weeks to go a huge bump makes it hard to how shall I say hit the right spot:haha::haha: Mother nature likes to make us feel very uncomfortable just before labour or I doubt so many of us would be living for it to start:haha: only time in your life you will do a dance when you feel a pain of contraction mad!! 

Oh yea you will be looking down on a big bump and laughing at how you cant see your toes any more :haha: positive thinking and all that :flower::winkwink:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Linny said:


> Celtic....you can add me on FB hun and you can take my number if you'd like me to update :D Isn't is just flying by EEEEEEK!!
> 
> TNT...:nope: just don't understand your previous doc? Is there anyone you can complain to, I think the way she's treated you is SHOCKING!!!! Absolutley disgusting :hugs:
> 
> Yazzy...so happy your feeling much better and have lots of plans for the future!
> 
> Never...how you doing hun :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Char....I will add ya on FB :D
> 
> Well Ive had a nice morning, took my BF and her baby to docs cos she's a chest infection then went for lunch at hers. Her baby is gorgeous and fell asleep in my arms awwwwww :D
> 
> Sparkle went in for her induction this morning at 11.30am so hopefully thats underway as I type. I will let you know if i hear anything :D

Thanks for the update on Sparkle hope its a nice easy labour for her now, being induced can go sooooo right but then can lead in to extra help from doctors you dont want but need, hope she needs none of that :thumbup:

sent you a PM with FB name :)


----------



## Linny

Cnotte....I felt SOOOOOO sick till 16wks, I couldn't :sex: I also had spotting and bleeding till 17/18 wks so OH was too scared to :sex: Then after our 20wk scan to find we were having a girl has completely put him off! He says its wrong when I'm carrying our daughter :rofl: and then her kicks and movements he's felt have made it all the more real for him!

Second tri I was having rude dreams and everything :haha: Now I'm too big to care :D

Celtic...think I found ya hun :D


----------



## CelticNiamh

Linny said:


> Cnotte....I felt SOOOOOO sick till 16wks, I couldn't :sex: I also had spotting and bleeding till 17/18 wks so OH was too scared to :sex: Then after our 20wk scan to find we were having a girl has completely put him off! He says its wrong when I'm carrying our daughter :rofl: and then her kicks and movements he's felt have made it all the more real for him!
> 
> Second tri I was having rude dreams and everything :haha: Now I'm too big to care :D
> 
> Celtic...think I found ya hun :D

You did indeed :flower:


----------



## Linny

:happydance:


----------



## CNotte

Linny said:


> Cnotte....I felt SOOOOOO sick till 16wks, I couldn't :sex: I also had spotting and bleeding till 17/18 wks so OH was too scared to :sex: Then after our 20wk scan to find we were having a girl has completely put him off! He says its wrong when I'm carrying our daughter :rofl: and then her kicks and movements he's felt have made it all the more real for him!
> 
> Second tri I was having rude dreams and everything :haha: Now I'm too big to care :D
> 
> Celtic...think I found ya hun :D

Oh my goodness I couldn't help but laugh about having a girl. :rofl: That's funny. I remember I was so uber sick in my first PG. :sick: Seabands, water and crackers were my friends dearly. I love fruit but I couldn't even stomach that!! I would give anything to have that back though. Thus why I'm here trying something new.

Ok ladies, the gym calls and I must answer... :wohoo:


----------



## Linny

Seabands, rich tea biscuits & crackers were my best friend :rofl: Enjoy the gym :D


----------



## TntArs06

Linny- Thanks for the update hun! I hope sparkle is doing well and having a great and easy delivery. We can't wait to see pics. Your story of OH not wanting to BD bc of your daughter seriously cracked me this AM! :haha: If I was guy I would probably think the same exact thing. LOL 

Cnotte- I need your motivation to work out! :haha: do you use fertility friend for charting? You know so we can stalk you more easily! :haha:

Celtic- I must say that I love how much you have been on here lately! :hugs: And loved your pics....I will stalk some more later! :haha: How are you doing today?

AFM- Called the hospital where the dr is that lied to me. I am going to pick up my medical records from September to now. So that should give me ALL records dealing with my preg and MC. I really want to tell someone off but I dont see where that would help anyone. Now if my paperwork was just as good as they are now then I might say something because that means she out right lied to us. And my friend that had a baby 8 months is a lesbian and dealt with this same dr and everything was fine. So I didn't think she would have any issues with a gay couple wanting assistance to just have a family. But I hate to speculate but im thinking that is the case. Which is odd for me cause the last time I dealt with anyone treating me diff was in the military when I got kicked out for having "asthma" (being gay). So its just weird to feel it again. Most people are wonderful and have open arms. So I really hope that this dr lied for another reason but im thinking not. But if I have plenty of paperwork to prove her wrong then I might write a letter to the hospital bc I dont think another couple like amy and I should have to go through this as well.


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT I have more time on my hands now,no more moving house, break from the group I am spokesperon for, till the next time they need me. Im feeling very good now think I was stuck in limbo land before christmas stressing about the move took more our of me that I thought now I can relax and look forward to March. I have loads up on FB LOL only a few from Christmas though I just never thought to take any :dohh:

that is good your getting your records might give you some answers and deffo complain if you catch her out, what ever her reasons she was wrong:growlmad:


it great being able to keep up with every one! I used to spend half my time catching up :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

char - yep I am in the bahamas....come and visit

SBB - your birthing story made me cry in the airport...how embarassing...LOL....Just seeing him for the first time must be so overwhelming!

Welcome cnotte and babyw!!!! 

Never - oh he will get over it...maybe the nerves of no af and no bfp is also getting to him....so he is acting out a bit. 

Tnt - You know things like that just boil my blood, I really hope that is not the case and that dr is just an idiot who doesnt konw how to practice medicine. It would be easier to swallow than the thought of him discrimiating against you and Amy! On a happier note I am happy to hear you are healthy and rearing to go for next cycle, but I understand the disappointment of missing last month...Upward and onward my friend...this your month for your bfp!

Sparkle - thinking and praying all goes well with you...cant wait to see pictured of the newest maca bub!

Hi Kel, Dandy, Celtic, Linny, and everyone else I missed!

I am finally home girls and on a proper computer....We had so much fun dispite af arriving....I have finished unpacking and am just waiting for brad to finish then we are going to watch some TV and chill out!

Love you ladies and willl chat with you soon!


----------



## CNotte

TNT - Hi there darling. I do use Fertility Friend. I haven't kept up with the temping since August considering all I was doing was stressing. I recently started up again and have been monitoring, but not like I use to.

As for working out, :happydance: I get up everyday no later than 7 am Monday through Friday and hit the gym about 9am. I have to wait that long due to PT held by the soldiers and then it clears out mostly. I do cardio for about an hour. Sometimes I'll do an hour of racquetball with DH if he's there with me and then I do the medicine ball every other day. Sometimes I'll catch up on Yoga at the house, if not on the weekends to give my body a break. I run about 4 miles a day. I don't want to over work my body.


----------



## nevertogether

i hope everyone is doing well.

tnt - glad you are getting your things in order honey. so hopeful for a :bfp: soon from you

celtic - only 71 days to go, crazy! 

linny - 25 days! ahhh are you excited? I AM!

sparkle - i hope the birthday went well, i can't wait to see photos!!!


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies :hi:

Never, I just saw your last post and that flashing BFP and my heart stopped a minute because I thought you were making an announcement! I hope it happens for you soon hon :hugs::hugs:

Hi to everyone else - need to dash now, my OH has just got home - sorry for quick post - will be back soon xx


----------



## CNotte

Ladies? How long have ya'll been trying, if you don't mind me asking?

It took us 3 months with our first :bfp: in 09' then 8 months after with a CP and since then it's been 10 months. Therefore I've turned to maca!!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: Cnotte

I have been TTC for about 9 months, but have been off the pill for over a year :dohh: and nada :cry: no success for me so far


----------



## nevertogether

cnotte - we have been NTNP since october 07 and TTC since december 09. but we don't get to try every month since we aren't stationed together so it's not an every month thing for me.

leeze - lol! i wish.

hi dandy :)

AFM i'm thinking maybe my spotting was a super early AF :shrug: it's been nice getting my hopes up and thinking it might be happening, but i just don't think it did. if that was AF i should expect my next between 16jan-19jan. after that, DH wants to not TTC anymore until we are living together on a monthly basis again which won't be for a few months. maybe after he is back from deployment. :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: never :hugs:


----------



## CNotte

Never - Wow! Have you been on Maca Root this entire time trying? That's why I was confused looking at your charts!!

Dandy - And how long have you been using Maca as well?


----------



## nevertogether

cnotte - no, i was only on maca for about three or four cycles. i stopped completely with all vitamins last cycle because i was going to be going to the states with DH for r&r. that is why i have no temperatures after a certain point as well.


----------



## xcharx

evening ladie :hugs: hope your all doing well.. Im soo tired :( started work at 8am, finished at 7pm with 40mins break because my manager went off sick soo was trying to cover her work :(

Im going shopping - really fancy some chicken in sauce, mash and not sure what veg yet :haha:

chat later xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

CNotte said:


> Never - Wow! Have you been on Maca Root this entire time trying? That's why I was confused looking at your charts!!
> 
> Dandy - And how long have you been using Maca as well?

I was TCC for nearly 18 months stopped counting to be honest it got to hard to keep a check on it, I only started charting for about 6 months and on MACA for 3 months.


----------



## dandybrush

i only used maca for 1 cycle i think :shrug: i cant remember which, i wonder if it helped me to Ov, ill have to go bak and have a look, maybe i should be doing the maca and the soy together


----------



## kelster823

plopping in as I am soo tired and stressed right now.. I REALLY wish I could win the frigin lottery and retire

NO WORD of Spark yet????????????? ohh I hope all is well and everything is going smoothly for her................


----------



## ttcbaby117

so another pregnancy announcement as soon as I get back on island...happy for her b/c she has been trying for a while...but sad for me....I just dont get it! Now i have to go and put on a happy face at dinner with my in laws....ugh...sorry I had to vent.


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> so another pregnancy announcement as soon as I get back on island...happy for her b/c she has been trying for a while...but sad for me....I just dont get it! Now i have to go and put on a happy face at dinner with my in laws....ugh...sorry I had to vent.


:hugs: BIG ONE TOO SWEETIE :hugs: I soooooooooooooo hear ya 

oh yeah BTW my boss in NOT pregnant......... she has fibriods like you TTC.. I heard she is just really scared ---she had them before but she didn't have to have surgery like she does now.... and her clock is ticking too.. she is 39 and JUST met the man of her dreams..


----------



## kelster823

Ya'll know or remember the band Skid Row?

well on TMZ there is a video of Sebastion Bach the OLD lead singer singing at a bar on New Years Eve.. HA little did we know the flucking bar LITERALLY AROUND the corner from my house.. it is 2 turns and you are there.... South Side- we go there quite a bit for food and drinks..AND we have gone karaoking there with HARRY KARAOKE.. to bad we weren't there that nite

https://www.tmz.com/videos?autoplay=true&mediaKey=8c69abc5-2ac7-44ed-894f-94ea930b0bf9

UGH I just TOTALLY TOLD OFF my Mortgage company... they call EVERY single month here and at Jeff's work as a CURIOUSTY to make a payment on the phone because they have not recd their paymnt F-U..... I HATE HATE HATE this mortgage company I have lived here for 13 years and have had nurmerous Mortgage C because they keep selling us... well I have NEVER EVER been late on a payment ever... they held onto my money last year because I was sold right at the same time my city taxes were due.. I pay every month an extra amount of moo-laa THEY hold onto in escrow so they pay my taxes... THOSE F'ERS held onto my money for TWO MONTHS and never paid my taxes OH YEAH I got notices and had this place on PUBLIC notification that I DIDN'T pay my taxes....HOW EMBARASSING and I sure let the MANAGER know that after my 6th call to her last year in less then a month and a half

dude this company does not want a part of me.... I told the girl your motrgage company SUXS SUXS SUXS and I did use the word SUXS 

if I didn't pay then you have every RIGHT to call me- but they get their money every month before the 15th..... I was shaking so bad cause I was so mad....................................

ok ok I have kooled off now :rofl:


----------



## TntArs06

Cnotte- We have been TTC sense April 10 been on maca sense...got BFP in august after a lap surgery and then lost it in october and back on maca now with clomid and finally able to TTC again.

Dandy- Still no freaken OV??? what the heck! Were you on maca when you had the shorter cycles? 

Celtic- I am so glad you are back. And so sorry it was so stressful before! But glad you are back and keepen us up to date! I think we are doing clomid CD5-9 this cycle. The old dr said CD3-7 but my original dr said CD5-9. Problem is...is that our donor is gone the 18th-21st...be back the 21st. So if i OV when I usually do CD20-22 then we are perfectly ok...but if I OV any sooner then we will miss it this cycle. Cuz usually you wanna start "relations" 5 days after last pill...which when I got my BFP we started 5 days after last pill until I OV'd on my usual CD21. So we started inseminations early I guess. Im sorry that was probably really confusing. If i did CD3-7 then I think that might be too soon. So IDK what to do really....

Im just exciting to finally TTC again...but pretty nervous and scared...but i suppose thats normal. Oh and I got my records today and there is no "54" anywhere. Its 5.4!! And I called the nurse to kinda trip her up a bit and see if she would say something and she had no clue what was going on...she had no clue the difference between insulin and glucose...:dohh: So I think im just gonna let it be. Im not really that upset I suppose because I can't really do anything about it...just hope it doesn't happen to anyone else.

TTC- So glad you are home safe and sound!!! Have a nice evening with DH. And remember that you have 2 months and if you dont get that BFP then you have FS to look forward to soon. BUT hopefully BFP is sooner!

Never- Im so stumped right now. I thought the medic girl thought it was IB? Girl im just so darn stumped. I think if it is BFN in the end then a nice break until you live together might be nice. So maybe there wouldn't be all this tension right now. I know, I KNOW, that the wait in between then really stinks and def understand the time frame and wanting in now.... I just hope this turns out good...but by this time I know that its hard to keep the faith! 

Kel- That is crazy-ness about Sebastian! That would have been awesome to see. I have always loved his voice and skid row! I grew up on that music and still listen to that type of music.

Char- Dinner sounds lovely. Have a nice night hun.

AFM- I saw a shooting star tonight and WISHED SO HARD!!!!! I wont share my wish but im sure you can guess!!!


----------



## yazzy

TTC - it will be your turn soon hun, try to keep relaxed and remember when it happens for you it will be even more special. Oh and living in the Bahamas...I am jealous!!

TNT - what a nightmare you have had with your doctor. Although it doesn't seem like it now I always think everything happens for a reason and i hope this is your month...good luck and keep smiling...that's gonna be one lucky baby when he/she comes along.

Never - Sorry you haven't had any definite yes or no yet with your cycles. Maybe it was a really early AF...our bodies can be strange at times. I really hope the next few months go fast so you and your OH see more of each other and can ttc again.

Char - god, how do you manage working all those hours! Make sure you get some rest in between hun.

Hi to anyone I have missed :)

AFM - I am exhausted, finished work yesterday and crashed on the sofa but was showered and in bed by 8.45pm! Just so tired and have woken up with a headache so am really looking forward to this weekend and relaxing. Got my first appointment next week so need to get all my notes filled out before I go.

Speak later :)


----------



## Linny

:wave: ladies!!

Just jumping on really quick before the docs.......our second maca bub is here :D

Sparkle has had baby sparkle :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :happydance: She was born at 1.30am weighing 6lbs 6oz :D

They are both well although she hadn't slept all night due to being put on a ward with a snoring woman & a woman who kept rocking a sqeaky cot :haha:

Now we will have to wait patiently for photo's and birth story :D

AAAAAArrrrrrggggghhhh....... that means I'm next :wacko:


----------



## dandybrush

lol tnt :dohh: i cant remember, but still no Ov :dohh: 

kel your mortgage company sounds horrid :grr: ill sort em out for you :trouble: 

tnt i hope you get your wish, and i hope that some of that luck can rub off on me :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

yay for little sparkle :yipee:

cant wait to meet the little one and hear the story :thumbup: hope its better than sbb's :dohh: yep linny, your up next :haha:


----------



## Linny

Well just had my flu jab, and my arms already achey! Still not sure it was the right thing to do but had an awful cold all week that i'm struggling with so imagine the flu would be AWFUL when pregnant :shrug:

Its blinking snowing AGAIN too grrrrrr :ninja:

TTC...so sorry youve arrived home to another pregnancy announcement :hugs:

Never...babe I just have no idea :shrug: That would be an VERY early :witch: but maybe watch out for any ovulation symptoms in the next week to see if it was. Hopefully when you get to the FS, they'l be able to give you some answers :hugs: :hugs:

Kel....damn mortgage company grrrrrr!!! Let Dandy sort them out :haha: 

Dandy....why don't you try the maca again with the soy just until your back at the FS......until them CMON OVARIES :D


----------



## dandybrush

i dont think i can do maca :dohh: i tried the powder, its too gross, and the capsules are too large/smelly i just gag on them :dohh: maybe i should just try a little of the powder in my cereal :shrug: its sooo gross


----------



## SBB

Yay for baby sparkle!!! Congrats to mummy sparkle :hugs: 

Hey ladies :wave: 

X x x


----------



## Linny

:hi: SBB, hope your well :D

Dandy...how about trying the powder in a drink/shake?


----------



## Kiki0522

Congratulations Sparkle!!!!! :happydance: I cannot wait to see pics and hear all about her! I hope you are doing well! xx :flower:


Ladies, real quick.. I started spotting brown last night and it's still there this morning. Mostly when I wipe (sorry tmi) but i'm freaking out. I know I have read a thousand times its normal but i'm so early in this that i'm so scared. Did any of you ladies have spotting in your early weeks??


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations Sparkle, I hope your little girl is doing well. Can't wait to see pics of her :)

Linny - I had my flu jab last week wasn't sure what to do but at the end of the day i've had flu a few years ago and it was horrendous, never been so ill before and don't want to risk it again. My arm was sore for a couple days but no other side effects.

Kiki - I haven't had any spotting but have heard many people did, I am sure Linny and SBB said they had some spotting. Although you are too early for any scans yet it wouldn't hurt to mention it to your midwife. I am sure you will be fine. Are you getting any bad cramps?

Hope everyone is having a good Friday! I'm going to get a take away tonight and watch a film with the OH, he sounded really pleased bless him as i've been more than distant to him recently...blooming hormones are making me not like men right now lol! Really craving meat...I don't eat meat though so its out of the question boo! Spring rolls from the chinese yum!


----------



## kelster823

Morning

YIPPIE thank you Linny for letting us know

CONGRATS SPARK and lil Sparklet can't wait to see photos...

TnT- oooohhh yay for you- I only hope for GOOD things for you and Amy

Yazzy-you relax and ENJOY your weekend

Kiki- yes I know SBB had lots of spotting- is this the time you should get your regular period? I am SURE everythng is fine.... 

Linny UGH I so do not get the flu shot.. never have I hope your arm feels better soon and it is snowing again here also- def not like last week but I am OVER with snow now

hey Suz- LOVE the photo you sent me- those CHEEKS... ahhh could sooo squish them

Never- have you taken another test? at this point even though you have a visit soon- I would demand a blood test- this is getting crazy and driving you MAD..............

Dandy- put the powder in a smoothie you can barely taste it 

AFM- welll another temp rise.. please please please let this be it.. UGH enough already.. LOL but we didn't get any boom boom in last nite :( so i missed two days- (cause FF would have me O'ing YESTERDAY) so I am gonna try to get him to tonight :rofl:

kay gotta get back to work

:hi: to everyone who haven't checked in yet


----------



## SBB

Kiki I had loads of brown spotting and was in and out for scans. Talk to your doctor or midwife and you may be able to get an early scan... I'm sure it's fine, I hope so :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## CNotte

CONGRATS TO SPARKLE! Glad to hear mom and baby are doing well!!

Dandy - You should be able to find pills smaller filled with the powder. That's what I'm taking. There's no flavor or smell to them. 

Kiki - I had that type of spotting during my PG about 4.5 weeks in 09'. If it's light brown sit down and relax. Get off your feet and put yourself on bed and pelvic rest. Call the Dr. to get an ultrasound just in case, but honestly if it's light brown it's the baby settling into the uterus. That's what they told me. I'm praying for you honey. :friends:

As for me, I woke up to a BIG spike in my temperature. I was sure to set my alarm to get up at the right time since DH is on TDY until tomorrow. Anyone care to take a peek?


----------



## TntArs06

Cnotte- That is def a super high rise. Too bad you werent temping during OV time (well what I think was OV time from Jan 10) And with all that BDing...seems very promising.

Linny- Thank you hun! YEAY for baby sparkle!! Can't wait to see pictures! yayaya

Dandy- My maca doesn't stink or anything. I did have one that was stinky and I switched because im the same with taking anything that stinks...I will gag.

Never- I agree with Linny....if that was AF that would be one hella EARLY af hun! Not to mention your fs dr said you just OV'd. But im still stumped! Hope your okay today hun! Thinking of you.

SBB- Hows everything going? Hope you are well doll.

Kikki- When I had spotting they told me to be on bed rest any time I had spotting. But if its just light brown then its prob little bub getting snuggly in there. Rest up hun!

Yazzy- Enjoy your chinese! You know whats weird....when I was pg I craved red meat like CRAZY!! And I dont eat red meat...grosses me out and irritates my stomach. Just so weird...I looked it up once and it said I was lacking in protein which I ate alot of chicken too...so IDK...enjoy those spring rolls! Sounds yummy

AFM- Heading to work soon. AF is being VERY cruel and leaving me miserable but I have to work. Maybe it will be an early day. Teehee Have a great day ladies! Chat with ya'll later


----------



## CNotte

TNT - I hope you're right. My BB's are a little tender and I noticed it yesterday too when I was running they were sore. I'm figuring it's normal currently but I'm going to keep a watch on my temps. :thumbup:


----------



## Linny

Kel.....:happydance: :yipee: :yipee: Loving the temp risel!! Get jumping your man later :D Over here there is a load of hype in the media that pregnant woman get the flu vaccine due to our lowered immune system. There's lots of scary stories of pregnant women being seriously ill and women who have just given birth dying from it so scared me a little :(

Kik...I like SBB had brown spotting for around 5 days around by :bfp: and it returned between 6-8 weeks so I had an early scan. All was fine, they told me to rest, rest rest and explained that spotting in early pregnancy is very common! It actually cont'd till 17/18wks ish. I would try not to worry too much, just mention it to your midwife and they may scan you earlier!

Yazzy...enjoy your night. I wanted chinese too but OH turned up his nose :( Are you veggie? My sisters friend is but when she was pregnant craved fish, apparently she would stand outside the fish & chip shop just smelling it, and eventually she caved and ate lots of it. makes her feel :sick: again now :rofl: Maybe your body is low on iron or something :shrug:

Cnotte....woah that is a belter of a temp rise FX'd :D


----------



## CNotte

I put in some information on 'Countdown to Pregnancy'. Apparently I'm 6 dpo which would be about right considering I have a 38 day cycle as of lately. I'm sure I am 6 dpo, too. Hmmm, I'll have to wait and watch the temps. :thumbup:


----------



## yazzy

Linny - yes well actually pescetarian or however you spell it. I don't eat any meat but do eat fish. Just recently though I have really wanted to eat meat but can't do it. My iron levels always used to be a tiny bit low (found out when giving blood) but i'm sure they'll check that at my appointment next week.

TNT - have a lovely weekend and i'm sorry AF is being a pain, hopefully this will be your last one for 9 months!!

Kel - hope you are ok, yep i'll be having a relaxing one this weekend.

Oh i've forgotton everything else...will be catching up with you all over the weekend.

Oh and Kiki just remember to rest.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - Oh poor lady.....I hope all is ok with her fibroid. Tell that mortgage company to go and fly a kite...I hate companies like that!

Linny - thx for the update on sparkle....I am glad to hear all is ok with her and lil bub...You are right....you are next....this is so awesome to have so many born at the same time!

Kiki - I have heard many times about this and usually if you are only spotting and not cramping then you should be ok..but like everyone else said...call the dr just to be on the safe side.

Cnotte - wow that is a huge temp rise....I cant wait to see what happens tomorrow!

Never - got another no bfp story for you!!! My friend who just announced her pg said that she used clomid b/c she had irregular cycles...she took a few tests and it came back negative so she went to the dr to check to see if she should do another round of clomid and what to do as she didnt have af.....well he did an internal scan and found her lil bean. She was 7 weeks pg and no positive pg tests....I hope that helps. 

TnT - I was reading last night about the evening primerose oil that I am taking for increased cm....it says it should help with af symptoms for those suffering with endo...maybe something to try. I hope you feel better!

Kel - praying this was ov for you!

AFM - well cd 5 and going back and forth as to try baby aspirin...It is supposed to help with implantation and since that is my problem b/c my uterus doesnt seem to like anything foreign except fibroids I figured why not....what do you ladies think?


----------



## Kiki0522

Yazzy, Kel, SBB, CNotte, Tnt, Linny, & ttc - Thank you all so much. You have helped eased my mind a bit. It sounds very simliar to what you are all saying. I had put a pantyliner on almost 8 hours ago and there's a quarter size drop. It's mostly only when I wipe (sorry tmi). I have very minimal cramping but it's on and off. It's not constant. And it's what I have been getting on and off since Sunday when I got my bfp. It's so minimal, it's barely noticable. So I don't think it has to do with the spotting. So happy it's the weekend and I can rest. I will call my Doctor and hopefully I can get in for an earlier scan. Thank you again everyone! :hugs:

I'm sorry for the selfish post. I'm at work. I will check in later! I can't wait to hear about baby sparkle!


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- Yeay I was taking it actually but I kept getting heartburn with it and then ended up urping up fishy taste...which I hate any seafood and that bout made me gag. I heard that baby aspirin is really good for that. I was taking that for a bit but I stopped. 

Kel- I forgot to mention about you house. I would be pretty livid if they called at work too. It makes me so mad when they call your employer to pay a bill that you already paid. Before I paid off my car they used to call me at work as well until I went off. So hopefully they will stop sense you told them off. :haha:

Cnotte- Sore bb's is a good sign. Do you normally get sore bb's before af comes? PS my bb's would hurt if I ran too :haha: im a swimmer...def NOT a runner. And my bb's are so darn big that I would probably smack myself with them if I ran. :haha: :rofl: 

Never- Thinking of you doll! :hugs:

Linny- See Ive heard that about the flu shot as well and people here usually still get it! They wanted to give me one half one week then the other half the following week. I never heard of the mother dying during labor from a flu shot though. Thats kinda scary and would DEF make me re-think that shot! Your turn is coming soon. Can't wait to see pics!!

Yazzy- Have a good night hun. :hugs:

Kikki- I think you will be ok. Specially with minimal cramping! Just keep an eye on it and hopefully get an early scan. 

AFM- left early from work...we were slow as all get out and I didn't feel good. I think my endo is maken this AF really bad cuz I haven't had to miss work from AF in a long time...sense before my surgery. So just gonna relax and watch lifetime all day! hehe


----------



## kelster823

LOL TnT your dam right I went off on them.. :rofl: Jeff doesn't sit at a desk and they have to call the main department number.. and soo sorry :witch: is horrid for you :hugs:

Linny I can ONLY HOPE- so tomorrow am when I am taking my temps-my heart will be beating HOPING I see a rise and not a dip.. but if it does happen it happens.. ::: shrugs :: what can I do

TTC I really know nothing about asprin.. I know my SIL was taking it but I am afraid to because I know it thins the blood out.. and I would probably take to much 

KiKi- that is good to hear that it has not turned to red.... just relax and stay off your feet this weekend.. hope you get a appt soon


----------



## nevertogether

my maca sweethearts :hugs: how is everyone today? i'm doing well. i have kind of put the possibly being pregnant aside and focused more on my friends and work, oh and my dog of course. work helps to get my mind off of it. i went to see little fockers with my friends tonight, it was hilarious! :haha: i liked it a lot. tomorrow i have a dinner and a night on the town (no drinking though) with friends because one of mine leaves for afghanistan on wednesday. :cry: as sad as it all is, it will keep me occupied. i haven't tested yet and who knows when i will next. i think i'm waiting on the old hag to show up before i decide to again. if the "early AF" was actually AF then i would be due jan 16 - 19 based on my cycles so i have another almost two weeks to get through. i might be missing my FS appointment though, :cry:, because i'm being sent on a mission (secret so can't say much) and will be gone possibly 30 days of this month. i don't know when i'm leaving or when i will get back so it's frustrating not to know. especially if i am pregnant, but i guess that will get my mind off of it too. :shrug: i'm hoping i get back before my planned kosovo trip to see DH feb 18-21. PRAYING! okay, enough about me :)

*SPARKLE* congrats on your new addition sweetheart! :yipee: i can't wait to hear the story and see the beautiful pictures of our new maca bub. not far behind gorgeous samuel!

*KEL* small world you adopted a dog from my friend, dontcha' think? that stinks about your boss, i sure hope she can get the help she needs. i hope you give that mortgage company a piece of your mind mama! i haven't tested again. i'm scared to go to the doctors and get a blood test and it be negative. :cry: i would feel like a fool. not to mention the army doctors rarely do that, they like a positive on a urine test first. i hope the temp rise was O girl. FX'ed!

*TNT* hmmm.. i WONDER what you wished for? :haha: i hope it comes true dear :hugs: she did, but she isn't here, she is in kosovo so it's all word of mouth ya know. she can think it's one thing and it be something else. she has been a strong supporter of me and DH though and has always offered her advice, so i'm hoping she's right on this one. it would have been a very early AF but i wouldn't put it past her :nope: i hope those period pains go away soon dear, i know it must be horrible! :hugs: 

*YAZZY* yes bodies can definitely be weird and i'm trying to understand that and accept the possibility of pregnancy as well as the possibility of an "off" cycle. i hope you get a good rest this weekend and the first appointment, yay, :happydance:! have fun at movie night! 

*DANDY* i hope O is soon for you. i WILL scare ovulation again if i have too! :gun: 

*LINNY* snow, i just hate it! and germany is NOT the right place for me and hating snow! :haha: yes, it would be a very early AF which is why i'm having a hard time believing that was the case. but i need to accept all possibilities so i'm not extremely let down in the end. i've been bloated off and on all this week and had a lot of cm, but that is it. those are ovulation symptoms for me, but they have lasted through today and maybe even longer. if AF did happen that day then i should have ovulated already and i'm rarely ever bloated after ovulation, if ever. :shrug: darn you body!

*SBB* how are you, samuel, and daddy getting along? good i hope! :hugs: i still can't get over how gorgeous he is!

*KIKI* i'm with the girls. get a doctors appointment just to be safe. definitely rest this weekend too! i hope all is well and i'm praying for little bean to stick!

*CNOTTE* i hope that temp rise was a good sign, woo hoo! when is AF due for you, do you know?

*TTC* you are such a doll for posting that story for me. i really appreciate you taking the time to do that. it certainly does give me a bit of hope! i hope your :bfp: comes soon honey. as for the baby aspirin, i would try it. that's just me though. you aren't conceiving without it, so i really don't see what it would hurt trying it. :shrug:

i hope i didn't miss anyone. my post are so long because i miss some days on here! :haha: and i can't handle not talking to my maca girls! :blush: 

welshie, aj, wispy, whit, char, and anyone else i missed.. :wave:


----------



## kelster823

> KEL small world you adopted a dog from my friend, dontcha' think? that stinks about your boss, i sure hope she can get the help she needs. i hope you give that mortgage company a piece of your mind mama! i haven't tested again. i'm scared to go to the doctors and get a blood test and it be negative. i would feel like a fool. not to mention the army doctors rarely do that, they like a positive on a urine test first. i hope the temp rise was O girl. FX'ed!

I couldn't BELIEVE it when you said her name.. YES IT IS VERY SMALL WORLD..........

ya know I don't want to see you on TLC's show--- "I didn't know I was pregnant" there missy.... I JUST watched the show (it just ended at 4pm) and the chick kept taking pee tests but they NEVER came up positive.. NEVER---- it just stinks the doctors are like that.. and DO NOT FEEL LIKE A FOOL............ you have every right to find out what the hell is going on............ :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: well kel, i certainly hope i don't show up on that show! i do want to know what's up. sigh. FX'ed.


----------



## kelster823

could it be sweetie that you did O much later then you thought? are you POSITIVE you O'd when your chart says soooooo? 

I am just trying to figure this out... are those temps from yesterday and today correct?

cause looking back at your chart from Sept those temps are at where you were when you about 10DPO


----------



## ttcbaby117

Never - thanks for the boost of encouragement. I need it today. I think I will try the aspirin. Oh I hope they dont send you out and you miss your FS appt. I really want to hear you got that very very shy bfp!

TnT - feel better....Lifetime always makes the world a better place doesnt it.

kel - Your sil did IVF right? I know it is a part of IVF to take 75 mg of low dose aspirin...supposed to help blood flow to uterus and ovaries.


afm - cd5, not sure if I am having vacation withdrawl but I have just had a horrid emotional day. Nothing bad has happened but I have been crying on and off all day. I heard a song on the radio and was bawling while driving around. Geez, what is up....I feel so sad and I cant pinpoint anything out of the ordinary....obviously I want to be pg but I have felt like that every month around this time ya know. Not sure what is so different this time. Anyway....just venting again.

Thinking of you sbb, sparkle, and linny......and of course all my other maca ladies!


----------



## kelster823

awww babe............. dang I am soooooooo very sorry you are having a BAD day :hugs:

no she didn't do IVF.... just clomid and the trigger shot.... I THINK that was the last month before the FS was going to make them do IUI.....


----------



## nevertogether

kel - i don't know when i ovulated exactly. that was just a guess because i had an FS appointment on CD20 and on that date he had confirmed that i had ovulated. since i usually ovulate 16-20 i just put it at 20 since that's the latest i have ovulated so far (so basically i would be 25DPO at the least if that wasn't a very early AF) but don't know when. :shrug: the two temperatures are accurate, but with a new thermometer i just got from babyhopes.com. the one i was using the last two months read very low and i didn't like it. since he confirmed ovulation CD20 i don't see how i could have ovulated later than that.


----------



## dandybrush

ok thanx guys i might order one offline and see if its better/less smelly/smaller pills, then i might try to make some smoothies like kel said and try what i have, i tried putting it in a milo drink once :dohh: that just put me off the milo :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

never :argh: be careful on this super secret scary mission :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

oooooooooooooooh ok Never- I ws just wondering how you got that date because I know that is a manual entry... I gotcha........... well DAM then -babe I seriously would ask for a blood test I REALLY would

:hi: Dandy


----------



## CNotte

TNT - My BB's normally hurt around AF even a few days although they gradually hurt, not BAM all at once. During each of my pregnancies prior the left one hurt the most, and that's where I'm at right now.

Never - AF is due on the 14th or 15th. My cycles are so up and down who knows when the :witch: wants to show up. LOL - More than likely on the 15th.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: kel


----------



## Linny

TTC.... Not sure this helps but i took baby asprin for the first time when i got my :bfp: It could more than likely be a coincidencebut who knows :shrug: I had been talking to a girl on here who recomended I try it to help the spotting I always got before AF!!!

TNT...those ladies dying after childbirth HADN'T had the jab thats why i had it in the end! Its sooo sad :(

Never....like Dandy said 'be careful on your mission' :hugs: :hugs:

Kel.....cmon temp tempy temp temp :D


----------



## Linny

:hi: dandy


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: linny


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: never :kiss:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Just a quick one to let you know i am home and everything is fine :happydance: I will update you all later when i have had a rest.

Lots of love ladies enjoy your day :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

:happydance: yay sparkle yay! :yipee: i can't wait for the update :D


----------



## kelster823

Quick HI cause I am going BACK TO BED it is only 5:40am

SPARK.......... soooooo glad you stopped by and all is good

:hi: Dandy Never

Linny errrrrrrrrrrrr ummmmmmmmmmmmm :) :winkwink: fingers CROSSED


----------



## SBB

Eeek kell! :lol: fingers crossed! 

Sparkle so glad everything is ok and can't wait for an update! 

Hey everyone else :wave: sorry for not having caught up with you all, hopefully as things settle down I will have more time :D 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT hope you feel better now and those pains are gone, I was just thinking does that mean you were on meds to bring down your blood sugars and you didn't need them! :wacko: I mean 5.4 is a great number I'm happy when I see that for my fasting!! but either way I'm so glad you have a clear go this cycle, hey may be talk to you doc about getting the flu jab now, I had the swine flu jab well before I got pregnant as I didn't want to worry about , but as it turned out I had to have it again because of the GD apart from a sore arm for a few days I was grand! I'm so glad I have it now as well as there is an epidemic of swine flu and the hospitals cant cope as they are understaffed, some of the maternity hospitals are closing their doors! the one close to were I live that I had problems with will only see you if you are an emergency maternity or other wise so if you were not about to give birth in the next few House or a dire emergency they wont see you the doors are closed. I'm so glad I changed to my old hospital how the hell would they look after me now other wise. :dohh:


Never Hmmmm I'm wondering about you, if you did indeed have AF early is it possible your still in with a chance!!! I mean you would still of OV when you were with DH or even if you were with him 3 days before OV your still in with a chance my baby living proof of that LOL or may be like Kel says your one of those who just don't show + on a pee test! I mean if that happened to your Biological Mum with you stands to reason how it could be the same for you,
May be esp as you are off on a mission, ask the doc to do one may be say you had a + and want to make double sure before you go just in case. :shrug: may be a little white lie:shrug: :blush: either way you take care and enjoy the nights out :hugs:

Kiki how are you doing now, spotting around now is soooo common esp it could be old blood from implantation :hugs: or just one of those mad things that happen, I got that at around 5 weeks with my first baby and it lasted on and off for 3 weeks, I was nervous but just asked my mum what she thought she said not to worry very common and I trusted her and never went to the doc, I guess ignorance is bliss:haha: like the others say as long as it doesn't turn bright red or becomes heavy then with pain you should be fine, take it easy and let us know how you are.


Sparkle whoo hoo cant wait for an update congrats by the way :hugs:

Linny how are you doing your next now :thumbup:

Kel hope you kicked ass!

Hello to every one else:hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

Sorry for the short post girls....

I hope you are all doing well.

just wanted to congratulate our newest maca mama, Sparkle and glad you and baby are home and well!

will catch up later!


----------



## Leeze

wahay baby Sparkle is here!!! What fab and exciting news!! I had to just come and have a little peek here to see!!! I'm going out to get my hair cut this afternoon but will try to come back later to catch up with everyone else. hope you're all having a great weekend.

Sparkle - lots of amazing times ahead for you xxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hey girls - just a quick q - did any of you get sharp stabbing pains the cycle you got a :bfp:? i have been bloated the past few days and thought maybe it's possible that the bleeding i had was early AF. so i counted and if that was the case i would have ovulated this week which would match up with the bloating. however, today i got a sharp stabbing pain. i was using the rest room and it just hit me and soon as i set up straight it hurt very bad so now i'm sitting here still kind of slouched because if i sit straight up it still is a shooting pain. i could think it was ovulation pain, but if you look at the few temperatures i have taken this cycle they are post ovulation temperatures for me. so i shouldn't be getting sharp stabbing pains right now for ovulation. any thoughts?


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> hey girls - just a quick q - did any of you get sharp stabbing pains the cycle you got a :bfp:? i have been bloated the past few days and thought maybe it's possible that the bleeding i had was early AF. so i counted and if that was the case i would have ovulated this week which would match up with the bloating. however, today i got a sharp stabbing pain. i was using the rest room and it just hit me and soon as i set up straight it hurt very bad so now i'm sitting here still kind of slouched because if i sit straight up it still is a shooting pain. i could think it was ovulation pain, but if you look at the few temperatures i have taken this cycle they are post ovulation temperatures for me. so i shouldn't be getting sharp stabbing pains right now for ovulation. any thoughts?

Yes I got that! :thumbup: that bleed could of changed every thing so I think you are either pregnant or post ov and still possibly pregnant :thumbup::hugs: my FX any way!


----------



## nevertogether

well, if the bleed was early AF i don't think it's possible i could be pregnant. because DH left the 21st dec and the bleed/spotting happened 16th dec. i'm pretty optimistic because i'm still gassy, bloated, and had the sharp stabbing pain. i have only got those pain during ovulation before and based on my temperatures i should not be ovulating right now so all i can think is pregnancy. :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> well, if the bleed was early AF i don't think it's possible i could be pregnant. because DH left the 21st dec and the bleed/spotting happened 16th dec. i'm pretty optimistic because i'm still gassy, bloated, and had the sharp stabbing pain. i have only got those pain during ovulation before and based on my temperatures i should not be ovulating right now so all i can think is pregnancy. :shrug:

talk about a riddle hun eh! :hugs: it still all points to pregnancy which ever way you look at it!


----------



## yazzy

Never I had loads of sharp stabbing pains before I got my BFP. I had some major cramps at 9/10dpo which were really sharp and then after I got my BFP I had occasional sharp shooting pains for a few days along with cramps, they calmed down around 5'ish weeks.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - thanks hun, I am feeling better today...Brad took me out on a date last night and made me feel better....so strange but I didnt even tell him that I was feel off b/c I didnt want to burden him with it, but he just knew. I just love him so much!

linny - oh thanks for the info....how long did you take it for? When did you start taking it.

Sparkle - yipee so happy you and bub are doing ok!

Never - go and get a blood test....we all want to hear about your BFP!

AFM - not much here...cd6 and cbfm is already asking for tests...HMMM...well it was to late cuz i already pee'd so I will test tomorrow.


----------



## SBB

Never where abouts are the pains? I had really sharp pains in my right ovary area... Fingers crossed! 

Hello everyone :wave: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh btw ladies my midwife noticed yesterday that sammuel is Tongue tied... The little bit under his Tongue is too far forward which stops him sticking his Tongue out very far and so makes breast feeding more painful for me. She helped me latch him better and now it doesn't hurt :happydance: 
So hopefully other people won't find it so painful! 
He will have the little bit snipped, apparently it doesn't really hurt to do it... 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

NEVER DAMMIT TEST like Celtic said lie and tell them you had a positive test.... 



> Brad took me out on a date last night and made me feel better....so strange but I didnt even tell him that I was feel off b/c I didnt want to burden him with it, but he just knew. I just love him so much!

awwww brad is such a great guy, I am glad you are feeling better

:hi: Yazzy Leeze Celtic

Suz I have that toooooooooooo.. my mom never had it snipped though- yep I cannot stick my tongue out like normal people- well it won't go straight out- it curves downwards instead.. :rofl: 

snowing again--- geesh-- and we are heading to Pennsylvania for the nite- not worth driving home in the snow....


----------



## Linny

KEL.......OMG NICE nice nice :D LOVING the temp :happydance:

:yipee: :happydance: Spark....so glad your home hun, rest up with baby sparkle and come back when you have the time :D

SBB....Thats fab news that BF doesn't hurt so much now :winkwink:

TTC...No worries hun. I took it soon as I got AF until I ovulated then stopped I think :hugs:

:hi: celtic aaaargh I am indeed nxt! Bump has dropped a bit and getting loads of pain in my pelvis on the right hand side which is where she seems to lie. Keep having labour dreams too :lol:

Never...I would also get a blood test, esp as like the girls say if your going away just to be safe. I don't remeber getting stabbing pains but it seems alot of the other preggo's have had that :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

oh just incase some of us find it useful save this link ladies great information on breastfeeding!https://www.kellymom.com/bf/pumping/index.html

linny hope your not kept waiting for something to start and having loads of pain and that! :wacko:


----------



## CNotte

Afternoon ladies. 

Never - I'm with Kel on this one TEST!! I'm rooting for you darling.

My update: BB's are still tender, mostly under the armpit and down the side. As of the day before yesterday I'm exhausted by 11am. I get up at 7-7:30 am every morning and by the noon time I'm struggling to keep my eyes open. AF is due the 15th (I think according to FF). I've got slight crampies following too.


----------



## nevertogether

SBB - wow, exactly the same as me. i always ovulate on my right side, i have never felt ovulation pains on my left side. this pain felt just like ovulation pains on my right side. definitely my right ovary! good for your MW glad she noticed and was able to get you out of pain quickly. glad to hear he can get it fixed and it won't be too painful for the fella!

KELSTER - you crack me up. i might do that this week. it does sound like a good idea before the mission. look at that temperature girl! looks like you have O'ed! woot! YES!!!!!!!!!! i want this for you SO BAD!

CNOTTE/LINNY - thanks for the advice sweeties :hugs: 

CNOTTE - those sound like some good signs there girl! you going to wait for AF to be late to test?

early night for me. i had a going away party for my friend before deployment tonight. i fell asleep at like 5:00pm, woke up at 6:30pm, went to their house and by 10pm i wanted to go to sleep again. haha! i don't think it's a pregnancy sign, i think my body just loves sleeping!


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle :yipee: glad everything is good rest up :hugs:

:wave: kel :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

never im with everyone!! :test:!!!

kel :happydance: definately loving that temp girl :thumbup:

sbb i know someone with that same tongue issue, he can hardly stick his tongue out of his mouth, i dont think he had it snipped at all :shrug: glad to hear your midwife is so on top of it for you :thumbup:

had a temp drop today :shrug: last cycle i got a massive temp drop with cramping and ewcm and then Ov happened days later :shrug: have no ewcm, no cramping :shrug: think its a nothing drop :dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel - looks like you might have oved...woohoo!!! Drive safe hun!

never - oh sleepiness sounds like a pg sign to me....oh please please please go and get that blood test!

linny - thanks...I was reading to take it throughout your cycle and through your first tri....ugh I dont know...I guess I will try it for next cycle b/c I am already at cd6.

dandy - well if you are getting negative opks then maybe not just yet.....I hope it is soon!

SBB - glad they figured out why it was so painful! 

Delia - hi there! Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Leeze

:hi: ladies

Never - I agree with the others, why not test again and if BFN then go and ask for a blood test? Sounds like more and more symptoms, I've still got everything crossed for you!!! :hugs::hugs:

SBB - that's good it doesn't hurt now to BF - that's pretty quick you and Sammuel have got the hang of it!! You're an inspiration!! :hugs::hugs:

Dandy - I'm hoping for those O signs to come for you soon - and it to be a lovely strong egg :thumbup::thumbup:

Delilah - any O signs for you yet this month? I think mine will be tomorrow or Tuesday. I got my 3rd high reading today on the CBFM. No EWCM yet which is disappointing. 

Kel - fingers crossed for you that O is on the way too :hugs::hugs:

Let's get some January BFPs ladies, who's with me?? 

I've just been reading about using actual egg whites as lubricant - has anyone tried it? We're going to give it a go this morning because I've just been reading about how lots of women got their BFP using it!! https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/eggwhites.htm - if anyone wants to have a look at the site!! 

Hi to everyone else, sorry am going to run now - the early BD'r catches the egg!! :winkwink::blush:


----------



## nevertogether

how is everyone? 

go january :bfp:'s leeze!


----------



## CNotte

Good morning Good morning ladies!!

I'm praying for your :bfp: Leeze!!

My Update: Woke up with an itchy throat and temps are still steady after the spike I had 3 days ago. Still cramping on and off very little. BB's are even more tender today. Who knows I get like this before AF and she's due 1.15.10. I'm praying it's not her!!

Feel free to stalk the chart!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - Im doing good, I swear I am getting online these days just to see if you have made your bfp announcement. 

cnotte- sounds promising hun! Fxed for you!

hi everyone else! Hope you guys are enjoying your sunday!


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - :hugs: i really REALLY don't think it's going to happen. i can't wait for work tomorrow so i won't spend every waking moment wondering.. it's driving me insane. love you girls!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah I can understand that! Have you tested again or made a decision about getting the blood test?


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone, just checking in after a busy Sunday for me.

Leeze - good luck I hope AF doesn't make an appearance.

Hi Kel, SBB, Linny, Never, Char, TTC.

AFM - today I actually woke up with abit of energy so went straight out with the dogs up the field, then got another walked when I got home again. Went to my mums and we are starting major decorations on the house so helped strip the wallpaper...well I picked stuff up as mum wouldn't let me do anything. Been working on my website etc and now home cooking dinner ready to chill with the doglets for the evening. OH isn't featuring much today because he got drunk last night and has barely left the bedroom today....oh he has some growing up to do.

Ooooh and another thing that has made me excited (although it seems a long time away) is that we are booking a villa we've stayed at a few times before in Portugal for a family holiday September 2012. My brother and his gf will hopefully go with their little boy who'll be nearly 3, my mum, sister, me, OH and if all goes well our little person will be a year old and also inviting a couple friends....booking early because I have to save a fortune to put my 4 dogs and 3 cats in a kennels/cattery for 2 weeks lol.

Anyway enjoy your Sunday evening :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

CNotte said:


> Good morning Good morning ladies!!
> 
> I'm praying for your :bfp: Leeze!!
> 
> My Update: Woke up with an itchy throat and temps are still steady after the spike I had 3 days ago. Still cramping on and off very little. BB's are even more tender today. Who knows I get like this before AF and she's due 1.15.10. I'm praying it's not her!!
> 
> Feel free to stalk the chart!!

FX she has got lost! :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

TTC - i have tested again, but the wait has given me major line eye. every time i test i think i see something and then i just wonder and it drives me more crazy :haha: if i find out this mission is a go, i will probably do a blood test, but if not i'm going to wait for the FS appointment.


----------



## ttcbaby117

gotcha....well the fs appt is only a short time away now. 

yazzy - great idea for your holiday! I just love vacation!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: morning girls

we are having the worst weather in qld :dohh: its still raining :rain: up north and out west (not near me) are all flooded they have had to evacuate, some pple are stuck in their homes cant get past the flooding :dohh: i would really like this rain to go away now!! now i have to go drive in it :dohh: 

my temp is a clear circle today, cause i had a crappy night sleep :dohh: so i dunno if its accurate, plus i took it about 40 mins early too

never - hang in there hun :hugs:

leeze - you are so determined to get this bfp :haha: good luck hope the eggs work for you


----------



## AJThomas

Hi all! TTC just like you i came on to see if Never or any of you other guys had any good news :) DH and i just came back from vacation, it was great! The batteries in my thermometer died so i haven't been temping this month so i have no clue whats going on and i'm trying not to think about it, we'll just see if AF shows up or not.

Love U Guys!


----------



## CNotte

So for the past 4 days I've had no choice but to take a nap. I fell asleep on the couch for 3 hours today and couldn't keep my eyes open. I've never in my life been so tired! This is ridiculous! I'm praying this is just an early symptom! Even DH said I'm not myself.

OH if it helps to read my chart, before O I'm usually in the 97' range, never over until O. Including today I bumped my MG up to 2k from the 1k.


----------



## dandybrush

sounds promising cnotte :happydance:


----------



## Delilahsown

Hi Gals!:hi: And of course- a BIG welcome to our new friends! I noticed some new "faces" ....you've landed in a quite a wonderful thread!

TTC- Hi sweets! I'm doing alright...same old same old! how are you?? 

Leeze- i'm thinking O'v in a day or two as well- my strips are progressively getting darker, but my temps have been so so..up, down, up , down....so who knows? I gave in a dropped the money for some digi ov test- takes the guess work out of reading the lines. not as much ewcm this cycle either- which is quite different.

Never- I'm anxious for you. I agree with the other girls- just go to the clinic and tell them you got a pos. faint test- so maybe they can do a blood beta and verify.

TnT- WTF? you know, I had thought about that 54 being misread. So, all this time your glucose has been fine and you've been taking the metformin for nothing???Mother-f-ers! and you had to wait to insem? arghhhh! 

HI AJ!!!

I hope the new mums are resting well and enjoying your little sweethearts!

Linny & Celtic....counting down girls!

Kel- if those temps hold ...and i HOPE they do....i'm gonna do a dance!

Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls! 

Delia- Yes, I was VERY frustrated for a few days. But after sleeping on it I decided there wasn't much I could do about it. Im angry that they lied to us but VERY happy that im actually okay now. Im going to continue the metformin though bc I was originally rx to help regulate my cycle and get my hormones back in control after the mc. I noticed your temps and they are pretty crazy up and down. Glad you got the digi opk's. Thats what I used the cycle I got my bfp...I was tired of guessing and thinking it was pos when it wasn't. So FX for you hunni!!! :hugs::kiss:

TTC- what does the circle mean? I dont get it:dohh: But then again it doesn't take much. :haha::winkwink:

AJ- Hope you had a great vaca with the hubby and FX for you my dear!:hugs:

Cnotte- Sounds like promising symptoms. Im not really a chart expert but its hard to figure it out when your temps aren't from your whole cycle. And the other month you have on there was from a year ago...so I can't really help but HOPE this is it for you hunn.

Yazzy- Your vaca sounds so darn nice! Ughh I wish I made more money so we could take a vacay like that! And to have little bub with you as well! Aww yeay....sounds so nice!

TTC- How are you doing now back home? Enjoying some down time with the hubby? 

Never- You know I would probably go to clinic too...but only if I had to go on a mission. Because I know if it were me and it ended up comen BFN then I would want answers that those dr's can't answer. Specially when your FS dr already scanned you and knew you OV'd so if it is BFN for some weird wacked out reason then he can at least answer your questions as to why you had a long cycle! BUT I would prefer to read a huge BFP!! So me personally I would wait until FS just bc he can answer questions better I suppose. I still have my hopes up WAY HIGH for you!:hugs: :pray:

Kel- :wave: have a good week at work hun! Were getten stomped with snow now...im so over winter! I want some heat and sun!!!:haha:

AFM- Took my first clomid pill tonight. I am soooooo overwelmed with anxiety and I have no idea why. Im so nervous/scared/excited! I calculated my next months cycle (in case BFN) and I think we will have a shot at end of Feb right before he leaves. So at least I know I have one more cycle...but so darn scared and anxious right now.... :pray:


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi:

never - cant believe still no bfp! God babe you must be going mad! Thank god Youve got work to help keep your mind off it for a few hours :hugs: what does dh think?? 

dandy - ive seen the floods on the news. Must be terrible :hugs: hope your staying high & dry!! 

Tnt - Aww hun I hope you get your bfp first time after all this stress! I still cant believe your old doc :( I bet amy was fuming too!! 

sparkle - big Congratz babe :hugs: hope your both Well :)


----------



## xcharx

:hi: to all the other ladies :hugs: 

AFM - been soo busy lately. My company completly messed up my wages, im soo angry! And I worked xmas day and boxing day - I dont get any more then normal pay!im also gutted because since I started with this company in august 09 ive been waiting for a job working along side the district nurses - and guess what? The job has came up :( I dont see the point in applying seeing as ill only be there a few months before I go on maternity leave :( 

hope everyone is Well :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx char, yeah im in brisbane, it hasnt been flooded, just some roads where creeks have risen, but the worst is out west and up north, im so glad im a city girl :thumbup:

tnt - fxed the clomid works for you

well girls i dont know if i wanna do the clomid again :shrug: im going to make an appy to see a naturalist fertility place, and see what we can do naturally to help us, might be worth a shot :shrug: im gonna make the appy after we get OH SA done and its results back and once i get a confirmed diagnosis of PCOS


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - its deffo worth a try :thumbup: one of the girls I work with has pcos & she went to see a chinese herbalist the other day. I havent spoken to her yet to see how she got on! X


----------



## dandybrush

thanx char, i hope it works for me


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dandy - well we will have to wait till tomorrow now...can you use the adjuster in FF to tell you what your temp would have been? Are you going to an herbalist? I have been thinking of doing that also but I would have to do it in the US, which is another plane ride!

AJ - Welcome back...where did you go? I hope this relaxed month gives you your BFP!

Delia - yep same as me...nothing much going on. Trying my hardest to just let Gods Will do its thing.....If anything this TTC journey has taught me patience...something I have never had before!

TnT - yes we have been just relaxing....back to our our work out this morning and I know I will be sore tomorrow! That is great news that you have 2 cycles to ttc....Do as I am doing also hun...try to relax...when I start feeling anxious...which happens often...LOL....I just say..OK christine...this isnt going to make it happen faster! Then I try to calm down. I know it is hard but cuz I am having trouble staying calm also, esp. this cycle....

Char - sorry about work, I know that is disappointing that you will miss this opportunity, but just think that it will all be worth it when you can look into Baby Chars eyes!

Hi everyone else and happy monday!


----------



## CNotte

Good morning again ladies. 

Never - Still? No BFP? Go in and request a blood test!! 

Deliah - Those digi OPKs are amazing! I used them a few months back and I couldn't believe it when I got a :) !! 

TNT - I hope they are promising. Today my BB's are even MORE sore. They are progressively getting more sore by the day. I'll have to get a more recent chart exchanged for the Jan 10'. I have that up for BFP sources. I think the most recent before this month's is July.

My Update: Yesterday I noticed my throat was sore and scratchy. It didn't hurt to swallow but today it's not good at all. I'm hacking up globs of clear stuff and I'm going to call the Dr. today for an appt. so whatever this is doesn't get worse. My temps are still reasonably high for me. I'm thinking of picking up a $ Test today or 3. AF is due this week. I'm not feeling any AF symptoms either!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Cnotte- have them do a test while you are the dr office!


----------



## CNotte

ttcbaby117 said:


> Cnotte- have them do a test while you are the dr office!

I will but it'll be until Friday when they can get me in. I'm going to grab a $Tree HPT today after I hit the gym and see what that says too. Military Dr's seem to take forever to get someone in.


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies, I'm sorry to be missing for so long. Unfortunately my spotting continued this weekend, and turned into full on heavy bleeding with clots and bad cramps over night last night. 

Thank you for all your support and encouragement. I will be rejoining you ladies as soon as I can. 

Please let Sparkle know I'm so happy for her and Baby Sparkle. 

Thinking of you all and wishing the best for each and every one of you. This isn't goodbye.. It's just see you later. xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I cant wait...post your results as soon as you can!

AFM - just got back from my OBGYN....he did an ultra sound and said my Uterus looks awesome...it is measuring perfect etc....so that is great news....he did say he sees some cysts on my ovaries which might alter the quality of my egg. SOOOOO, he says to try for 3 more months and then I am on to clomid. Well I am happy I have a plan....though he kept saying that he didnt think I would need the clomid and that he thinks I will be pregnant very shortly!


----------



## ttcbaby117

kiki - oh no hun, I am so sorry! I am sending huge hugs to you right now. Please take care of yourself and let us know if there is anything we can do!


----------



## xcharx

Ttc - Oh Yea deffo be happy too look into baby eyes :) jus thought it was typical for the job I want to come up now!! Oh yay im glad your uterus is good :hugs: the clomid will prob just give you the push :) yay!! 

Cnotte - I hope your boobs are a sign :hugs: ill be stalking tomorow ;) hehe 

kiki - Sorry the witch got you :( 

AFM - feel knackered ladies!! Ill be working till 9pmish tonight, wish I wasnt :( im craving mash :haha: yum yum!!


----------



## Linny

Kiki....:hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry hun, I am thinking of you! Just know we are here and look forward to you coming back :hugs:

TTC....I jus tried to find my ttc journal i started in April to see when I started taking the asprin but couldn't find any real answers. I'm sure I just took it from AF to ovulation though. sorry can't help more, the girl who told me about it said docs sometimes prescribe it to ladies who have had a mutiple MC as it helps implantation :shrug:

Also noticed when i took the soy I took it CD1-4 & CD6!!! I forgot the fifth day cos I went out partying so took it day after!!!

Dandy...Ive seen the floods on the news, its looks awful. I meant to ask if it was close to you! Thank god its not :)

Del...hi hun, yep not long now at all, scary :)

Char...sorry about the job. Would you not be able to go for it anyway and see how you get on? My friend got a new job at 7mths pregnant and then went back to it after maternity!

Kel....hmmm Ive not stalked you yet......!!

Cnotte.....:test: :test: :)

TNT...YEY for insem in feb too, fab hun :hugs:


----------



## Linny

RANT COMING.......

Grrrrr, just decided to sell my car. Ive a fordKa which i love but its tiny & only 3 drs. OH has a banger he just uses for work as he's always filthy from the building site. Anyways his banger is dying so we decided to scrap his and use mine as a deposit for a five door car. He'l use it for work jut now and we can save money by only paying one lot of insurance/tax/petrol. then in the summer when he gets a tax rebate he'l buy another banger for work and i'l have the five door for me and little one :D

Soooooo I have three months left on my insurance and phoned to cancel it and they're charging me £155!!!!!!!!!! Errr f**k that!! I still have to basicially pay my insurance for a car I won't have and won't get any no claimss for it. So mad I hung up on the stupid women aaaaaaargh!!! DEEP BREATHS!!!!!!!!!! :nope: :growlmad:


----------



## CNotte

Kiki my deepest condolences. I'm so sorry honey. I will be praying for you.


Ok ladies. So I picked up 2 $Tree tests and tested as soon as I got home. 

BFN - I had a feeling anyways. The Dr. won't see me unless I have a PG test done so they know what to do with me. Ugh, military Drs! I don't feel good at all today. I went to the gym and was only able to do my 2 out of 4 miles today I was so exhausted and my throat is very irritated. I'm going to try again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Linny

Cnotte...sorry about the BFN hun! Mite just be too early to show though :hugs: Hope you feel better soon :D


----------



## TntArs06

Kiki0522 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm sorry to be missing for so long. Unfortunately my spotting continued this weekend, and turned into full on heavy bleeding with clots and bad cramps over night last night.
> 
> Thank you for all your support and encouragement. I will be rejoining you ladies as soon as I can.
> 
> Please let Sparkle know I'm so happy for her and Baby Sparkle.
> 
> Thinking of you all and wishing the best for each and every one of you. This isn't goodbye.. It's just see you later. xx

Aww hun! I am so sorry! Take all the time you need and we look forward to when you come back. If you need someone to talk to...PM me! Im sorry hun....get some rest!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dandy, hope your keeping safe with all that rain, I cant get over the floods in queensland my heart goes out to the people who have lost thier homes and for the people who died in toowoomba so sad! were I used to live on the Sunshine coast is flooded quite bad! 

Kiki oh no :hugs: huge hugs Im sooo sorry, will you have a scan just to be sure keep testing any way, I hope you come back soon take care we are all here for you :hugs:

TCC :hugs: Im hoping you get that BFP and soon Same for you TNT delighted you get two trys!:happydance:

Linny the flippin neck of them, here we can cancel and if we paid in full we get a rebate! see can you get out of it!

:hugs: to all the MACA girls:hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies :hi:

Firstly - Kiki, I'm so sorry for your loss - I know how devastating this is even when it's quite early on :hugs::hugs:

a very quick hi from me as I got my first high on the CBFM today and my OH is due home any minute

Linny - how lovely that your ticker says your baby is now full term!! How exciting for you :hugs::hugs:

Cnotte - fingers crossed for that BFP xx


----------



## CNotte

So I went back through my past charts and even took a closer look at my O' dates I'm 9 DPO today. I HAVE to be. My temps are taken at the same time daily and they are steady, except for that major spike. Not to mention I've only had a spike with Pregnancies. 

AF is due on the 15th so the only thing to do is watch my temps and test in 3 days. I still can't get over how :sleep: I am. Like I said a few days ago, I get up at 7:30 am and by 11 I'm FIGHTING to stay awake. I know I'm a little sick right now too with this throat stuff but still... I'm not myself. I had to FORCE myself to do 2 miles today at the gym. :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

CNotte said:


> So I went back through my past charts and even took a closer look at my O' dates I'm 9 DPO today. I HAVE to be. My temps are taken at the same time daily and they are steady, except for that major spike. Not to mention I've only had a spike with Pregnancies.
> 
> AF is due on the 15th so the only thing to do is watch my temps and test in 3 days. I still can't get over how :sleep: I am. Like I said a few days ago, I get up at 7:30 am and by 11 I'm FIGHTING to stay awake. I know I'm a little sick right now too with this throat stuff but still... I'm not myself. I had to FORCE myself to do 2 miles today at the gym. :shrug:

FX it may have been a little to early to test! so I would discount the one you did, Ive never goten a BFP before at least 13 DPO :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Linny - thanks for checking! I spoke to my OBGYN today and all he said was that he never heard of it and that it wont hurt...so I will try it next cycle if I need to....That stinks about the car insurance....I swear they will get you any way they can. Could you ask them if it would be possible to just transfer that insurance to the new car so you wont lose out?

Cnotte- sorry for the bfn hun, I hope it is a shy one coming up in the next few days! Hope you feel better also! Your symptoms say that maybe you will get that bfp....


----------



## xcharx

Kiki - I jus realised hun whats happened :hugs: im soo Sorry hun. Take your time. Well all be here for you :hugs:

Cnotte - Sorry about the bfn! Your never out til af comes ;)


----------



## dandybrush

ttc i forgot to put todays temp in :dohh: we had a landslide not far from bris and apparently the water is coming our way, they are expecting flooding in bris in the next 48 hrs :dohh: i think my workplace might go under :shrug: they are doing flood prep today, i think my house will be ok, we are on a hill :shrug: just had too much on my mind this morning, i forgot about my temp :dohh: 

and no i cant use the ff adjuster i dont have vip membership :shrug: but ill leave my temp as is anyway


----------



## xcharx

Linny - I use to have a ka :) until I got me astra in june. I miss my lil reg :( but he was falling apart in the end! He had to go :(


----------



## dandybrush

yes ttc im going to look into a natural fertility route, i think i might prefer that to the clomid possible op route :thumbup:

thanx celtic, im down logan so im south of brisbane, but my work is closer to the brisbane river, which is expected to go up, i hope im not at work when it does, there are lots of roads closed around bris due to flooding now, so far i havent lost anyone, no one close to me is hurt/injured. but my heart breaks for the families caught in the middle of all the flooding and devastation


----------



## dandybrush

sorry for the selfish posts guys, im just a bit stressed with all this rain/flooding :cry: we havent had anything this bad since i've been born, the 1974 brisbane floods were the worst in brisbane, but thats before me, thankfully the waters not at that level yet and hopefully wont get there


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - oh no hunny, please stay dry!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dandy I hope not either, I was keeping up to date with it all Ive so many friends on the sunshine coast were I lived for about a year. it so scary and very sad for some familes! you take care and stay at home if its looking dicy you have to be careful now.


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - the floods are horrible, I dont blame you for how you feel :hugs:

to my uk ladies - wow the women on one born every minute? God it was like watching an excorcism!! I pray my labour is no where near that bad!!


----------



## TntArs06

Dandy- Oh no hunni!! Please stay dry and be safe! So sad whats going on there. Prayers are with you guys over there!

These weird floods and storms and birds/fish dying everywhere makes me think to my geology classes and what we learned in there....kinda scary!


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - I remember in science we learnt that the supply of oil would run out in 50years time. That scared the hell outa me :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> Dandy- Oh no hunni!! Please stay dry and be safe! So sad whats going on there. Prayers are with you guys over there!
> 
> These weird floods and storms and birds/fish dying everywhere makes me think to my geology classes and what we learned in there....kinda scary!

add that to the freaky cold weather Europe is seeing and reports that the Gulf stream has dropped in temp or not flowing as it used to make you wonder! 
very day after tomorrow!:dohh:



xcharx said:


> Dandy - the floods are horrible, I dont blame you for how you feel :hugs:
> 
> to my uk ladies - wow the women on one born every minute? God it was like watching an excorcism!! I pray my labour is no where near that bad!!

OMG I watched it and was she not just a screamer I mean I have had 4 and I never screamed like that! nor did I hear any one else scream like that and if they did it was because baby was on the way! so it was over before it began lol dont worry she was a bit out of the norm! but she pushed that baby out great in the end! :thumbup:


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - if she was in the room next to me, id deffo want to leave!! I did feel quite Sorry for her because she obviously couldnT handle the pain!


----------



## dandybrush

apparently we havent seen the worst of the floods, they are supposed to peak tomorrow and thursday :dohh: i think my parents in law are flooded in, cant get out of their estate :dohh: i hope they are ok, i did tell them to come here :(


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - Oh no! :hugs: what is causing these floods?? Hope your parent in laws are safe!! X


----------



## yazzy

Oh i've just realised I made a post last night and its disappeared!

Kiki - I am sooo sorry to hear your news, we are all here for you and I hope that when you are ready you get that sticky bean.

Dandy - keep safe over there, can't believe how bad all the flooding is. My family are in Melbourne so well out of the way but its so sad for all involved. Luckily you are on a hill!

Hi everyone else!! Just a quick one as I should be getting ready as I have my first appointment this morning. Atleast I don't have to go into work until after so I get a shorter day yay!


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - Ooh first appointment :) yay!! 

AFM - jus done my car insurance. Bye bye £200 and thats jus the poxy deposit :( damn it. 

hope your having a good day ladies


----------



## yazzy

Char - yep blood taken, questions answered and a million forms completed. Because of my longer cycles I may have a scan slightly earlier as they think I could be further on. Not sure how long they take to send you your appointment so will wait and see. The midwife said worse case would be having a scan a bit early and they can't do the measurements properly so they will ask you back.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Yazzy good luck at the appointment! 


Dandy stay safe, Its getting very bad now so be very careful ok :flower:


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - when I had my 12week scan I was actually 13weeks 6days due to having shorter cycles hehe soo I literally made it just in time for the downs syndrome measurement! Cant wait for you to have your scan :) 

celtic :hi:


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Yazzy - when I had my 12week scan I was actually 13weeks 6days due to having shorter cycles hehe soo I literally made it just in time for the downs syndrome measurement! Cant wait for you to have your scan :)
> 
> celtic :hi:

:flower::hi: back at you!


----------



## Linny

Thanks girls for letting me rant :hugs: :hugs:

I called them again today to say how disgusted I am blah blah! Can't change over to my new car cos it would cost even more, and OH's insurance is half the price of mine plus i don't want to give them a penny more! Stubborn i am!!

Char...I LOVED my Ka, although the full leather it had which i thought was fab turned to be a nitemare (freeeeeeezing in winter & boiling in summer!) WOAH £200!!!!!! RIP OFF!!!!!!!

Dandy...I'm so sorry the floods are still so bad! Keep safe hun :hugs: :hugs: I agree with the ladies these seem to be scary times!!

Leeze...I never even realised I was full term :dohh: 

I haven't watched one born every minute yet, I watched it last year with no problems but now I'm very close its scaring me. Also OH would never have watched it last year, but last night he asked me to wait and watch it with him WFT????!!! :rofl: he's gonna shit himself :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Linny

Kel.....:happydance: on the solid CH :D


----------



## yazzy

Thanks everyone, I am getting really excited now. Just a few more weeks til I get to see mini person :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies! Just checking in....dandy I really hope your family is ok....char yipee for your scan....linny hunny, I know all will be well with your labor and delivery...after all you are giving birth to a maca bub ;)

Never, kel, and everyone else...where are you?


----------



## nevertogether

well, light bleeding today. not sure why, or anything of that nature, but looks like i'm in for a wait until june. sick of this. :cry:


----------



## xcharx

Linny - I do miss my ka as it was alot cheaper to run. But I love my astra lexi now :) shes all pink and I know her personality (no im not mad, honest)

Ttc - :hi: you ok babe? 

never - I dont believe it :( is it like af flow?? 

Xxx


----------



## nevertogether

it's light enough to make me know she should be here tomorrow. oh well.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> well, light bleeding today. not sure why, or anything of that nature, but looks like i'm in for a wait until june. sick of this. :cry:

What the hell Never :shrug::hugs: Im at a loss wonder did that long bleed at the start put every thing out of wack! so sorry hun, will you still be able to make your FS appointment!


----------



## xcharx

Never - huge :hugs: :( cant believe it!! So was the last lot of light bleeding a period then?? I hope it stops xx


----------



## nevertogether

well, if the last lot of bleeding was my period then that would make this cycle 27 days long. i got ewcm on CD13 & CD15 and have a 14 day LP so ovulation on CD15 would make since for a 27 day cycle. my shortest ever. so who knows what my body is doing after that bleed. celtic, yes i will be able to make the FS. hopefully she will be gone by then.


----------



## TntArs06

OMFG!!!! Are you kidding me never???!!!??? Ughh it even pisses me off. I would talk to your FS about that cycle...cuz that was the weirdest cycle i've seen. Specially sense i've known you. Im so sorry hun! I wish I could be in Germany just to give you a nice BIG :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

it's really hard. i'm trying to talk to DH about it but he only understands so much. he doesn't understand that he has two kids and i have none and that this is so much harder on me. i know it's hard on us both, but at the end of the day, he has his own kids. i can't stop crying and i'm really tempted to just give up completely. i can't handle this anymore. if i got to try every month i might take it better, but waiting 4 months at a time with nothing at the end is really draining me. it's so much anticipation for NOTHING. what is wrong with me? why do all of my friends barely try? why do all my friends who do drugs already have kids or get pregnant? i just don't get it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aw Never I am so sorry hun! This really bites...seriously I had counted you off of the ttc list b/c I thought for sure you would have your bfp very soon. I can only imagine your frustration in waiting to try while DH is away....it must be so hard. You are right DH will only understand partly why this upsets you so much even if he didnt have any kids...I just dont think men completely understand the emotional roller coaster. They dont have all the symptoms to spot, etc....get your crying out hun you deserve it....let it all out and then go and see you fs and dont leave that office until you get the answers you deserve OR an action plan to get you pregnant. I am so sorry hun, I just cant say it enough, it breaks my heart that you didnt get your bfp this month it really does.


----------



## xcharx

Never - im soo Sorry about all this :( I wish I could make the pain go away. Men never understand how hard we try, theyll never understand the maternal instinct :( I hope your FS can give you some answers :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

ttcbaby117 said:


> Aw Never I am so sorry hun! This really bites...seriously I had counted you off of the ttc list b/c I thought for sure you would have your bfp very soon. I can only imagine your frustration in waiting to try while DH is away....it must be so hard. You are right DH will only understand partly why this upsets you so much even if he didnt have any kids...I just dont think men completely understand the emotional roller coaster. They dont have all the symptoms to spot, etc....get your crying out hun you deserve it....let it all out and then go and see you fs and dont leave that office until you get the answers you deserve OR an action plan to get you pregnant. I am so sorry hun, I just cant say it enough, it breaks my heart that you didnt get your bfp this month it really does.

Never what TCC said Im am gutted for you, I really am Im so glad you can get to that FS appointment get some answers, bring a copy of that cycle with you. :hugs::hugs: let it all out as well hun :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Aw - Never, big hugs coming your way. I think the feelings you are having are totally normal, honey. But IT WILL HAPPEN!!! Don't give up, because if you're anything like me then you'll have good days and bad days - and so those good days will come back again. And, not long now till the FS appointment and hopefully this will help you get some answers

Linny - funny you didn't notice it said you had got to full term

Yazzy - how lovely that you'll get your first scan soon! 

Hi to everyone else, I'm doing a quick-dash post again because it's my 2nd peak day on CBFM so will be getting some last chance saloon BD-ing in tonight!! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## AJThomas

Awww Never big :hugs:, i was really hoping this was it for you. Cry as much as you need to, sometimes its the only way to feel better, i had a spell like that sometime last year, and yeah, the DHs mean well but they just dont understand it. Its so frustrating cuz as bad as we want it, there's nothing we can do but wait.

Thats why i'm so scarce, all things baby just make me all sad and teary right now but i still have to check up on you guys from time to time.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey aj, good to see you, I completely understand about all things baby.....I hope we all get our BFP's very soon!


----------



## yazzy

Never I'm so sorry to hear AF has arrived. I can only imagine your frustration. I was frustrated enough because of my long cycles and you're right the OH's don't always understand it aswell. Mine used to say oh but they'll be another month to try...that did not help at all! Be glad you have an FS appointment in a few days, they should start doing tests etc. They might get you booked for a HSG which generally clears out your system and if need be they might suggest clomid. Either way you are going to have a little one and he/she will come along when it is perfect timing.


----------



## xcharx

Aj - nice to see you girl :hugs: 

Ttc - I pray you get your bfp soon. Did you say your starting clomid soon? 

Yazzy - Hows the pregnancy going? 

never - :hugs:

:hi:to everyone else yet to log on. Hope you girls have a good day :hugs: xx


----------



## dandybrush

char, the massive rainfall we had with the rain and floods from up north the water coming our way was just too much, with no where to go. so my work is completely under water, yay holiday!! i really feel for the pple who are losing homes, i am so lucky i am safe, as for my parents in law, they are stuck with no power, water all around them, but the water is below them, they are safe in their house

celtic - i hope your noosa friends are all safe and well

never - big big :hugs: girl, soo soo sorry this is happening to you :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Awwwww never.....I don't know what to say. Nothin I can that will make you feel better but I agree with the other ladies, our partners can NEVER understand how difficult a process this is for us. They aren't the ones researching things to help, counting calender days, taking temps, peeing on sticks, symptom spotting. All they do is :sex: which lets face it is the easiest part!

I hope if this is :witch: she doens't hang around too long and that the FS appt gives you a boost and the hope I think you desperately need! Love ya, big BIG hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:wave: girls


----------



## Linny

Yazzy...meant to say, they didn't know how far along I was cos I had sooo much spotting the cycle before! I ended up being booked in for my scan when i would have been 11 weeks so a little early (obviously as it turned out I had an early scan at 8 weeks instead cos of brown spotting so that scan was cancelled!)


----------



## kelster823

Good morning ladies :hi:

Never I cannot say that I am sooo sorry enough to you... :hugs: NO they do not understand AT ALL and it is extremely frustrating.... :hugs:

Linny- I had a dream about you two nights ago..... we were together and you were seeing MY GYN- the weird thing is READY...... it was like your belly came off or the baby had come out and I was holding onto your belly/baby in a SNUGGY blue and black zebra blanket IT WAS TOTALLY STRANGE STRANGE STRANGE 

Dandy- soo thinking of you.... we keep hearing all about on the news here

chello to everyone else :hi: I have much to do 

we got another 8 1/2 inches of snow overnite so I have to help Jeff shovel so he can get to work

check back in a bit


----------



## Linny

:rofl: thats funny Kel! I often joke to OH whether I can take the baby belly off for the night so he can take her :rofl: :haha:


----------



## yazzy

Dandy - glad to hear you are safe and so are the in laws. What about your parents, do they live close to you?

Char - all is going well thanks. Extremely tired but I can't sleep properly at night, I can get to sleep easily but wake up in the early hours and toss and turn until the alarm goes off. I took today off work because i've barely slept and wasn't ready to function and be nice to everyone at work lol. How are you feeling?

Linny - yeah they said they can scan anywhere between 11 - 14 weeks to do all the tests so now just a waiting game.

I wonder how SBB is getting on? Bet the little man is keeping her busy :)

Kel hi!! I'm glad all our snow is gone now...don't envy you at all.


----------



## kelster823

I know right Linny.. i woke up and said HUH WTF??? lol 

Yazzy- we are suppose to get more over the weekend- not much but a little more... this is VERY UNUSAL for where I live- I mean we get snow but not like this and so early into winter DAM YOU ARE 9 weeks already... holy schnikies


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

How are we all ? 

KIKI, Lot's of love to you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

LINNY, Thanks for being my text buddy. Not long now and i will be doing the same for you :happydance::happydance: What wa****s your insurance company is :growlmad:

NEVER, I'm so sorry that she got you. I'm sending you loads of love and thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

KELSTER, Wow more snow :wacko: I'm hoping we have seen the back of the snow here :dohh: 

SBB, How are things going ? Glad you can now breast feed with less pain. A lady across from me in the hospital was breast feeding. Every Time she fed she sat with tears rolling down her face. I felt so sorry for her and also felt quite in awe of her as she was keeping going no matter what :thumbup: 

Right ladies here is my birth story :wacko:

I went into hospital on thursday 6th january at 1130am. I had an internal and a pessary put in at 12.00pm. By 1pm i had very mild contractions. I had some lunch which was surprisingly nice for the NHS and had a little walk around the hospital,by 3pm the contractions were getting more frequent and lasting a little longer. I was put on the monitor and although i was having quite strong contractions they were not doing alot. :growlmad: At about 5 i had a bit of a bowel clear out :blush: and i knew that things would probably start to pick up now. The contractions got a little stronger and by 8pm i was in quite some pain. I was again put on the monitor at about 9pm and the midwife decided she should have a look down below as the contractions were becoming increasingly stronger. There had only been a slight change but enough of a change that i could go up to the delivery suite and have my waters broke but i was told there would be a wait :wacko: I was in so much pain by 12am. The lady across from me who was induced at the same time was also in lots of pain. My DH said it was awful he had to listen to her and then off i would go with the heavy breathing. I couldn't even get out of bed i was in so much pain. At 1230 i finally got to go to the delivery suite :happydance: I was met by a very old school looking midwife :wacko: she looked like she meant business. I also let a student midwife in who was a young boy. Bless him he was fantastic. They gave me an internal and said i was 2cm dilated :cry: and then broke my waters it was 1am and i can say i have never felt pain like it. All of a sudden i couldn't breathe. I had some gas and air and just about managed to get through the next couple of contractions before i felt the urge to push :wacko: The student midwife got very worried as he had never seen anything happen so quickly. The old school midwife dismissed my claim that i wanted to push and left the room to get me some pethidine as she obviously thought i was a total wimp. As soon as she left i pressed the button for her to come back and started pushing by myself :blush: The midwife returned and started flapping about she told me to stop pushing but i couldn't she shouted at me and took the gas and air away. This did not help and i carried on pushing anyway. Out popped baby sparkle at 130. 30 minutes after they popped my waters. The student was so lovely with her he kept stroking her head and talking to her. He did admit that i had frightened the crap out of him as he was expecting to be with me for hours and i only managed 30 minutes for him lol happydance: What a relief it's all over i can tell you. I have never been induced before and I'm glad i never will be again. Compared to my other labours this one was tough going and it's taking me a little longer to get over :dohh:
So ladies baby Isla Ann Carey was born on 7th of jan at 1.30am weighing 6lbs 9oz. I am over the moon with her she has been great, sleeping quite alot and although she had problems feeding at the start she is now taking a feed every couple of hours.

I will upload some pictures later. my camera is playing up so i will try again later :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Just want to say well done Sparkle and welcome to Isla...such a pretty name :) I can't wait to see the pics when you put them on and I hope you are enjoying every minute. Ahh so happy for you!!

Kel - yuk snow, pretty when it comes down but such a pain for getting out and about in. Hope it doesn't cause you too many problems. Yep 9 weeks already...I think having Christmas in between made the time fly by. Got my birthday on the 5th Feb so not long and something else to look forward to and make the time go quickly :)
Did you 'O' already??? I know nothing about charts so no point in me trying to look at one lol!


----------



## kelster823

OHHHHHHHHHHHH SPARK hun- thank you so much for checking in with us.. I am sorry you had to go thru that but look at the ending... can't WAIT to see pics....

Yazzy- yep I did... but not holding out on anything though...def waiting for :witch: to show around the 20th.... just happy I FINALLY did.... 

gotta remember birthday Feb 5th- shouldn't be hard to forget that is my niece's birthday also :)


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats Celtic! Strangely your story made me teary but in a good way,its so weird how i feel really happy for you ladies but weird about the people i know in real.


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls, sorry this is short. i'm ordering some maca this cycle and hoping my FS appointment monday goes well. hopefully 2011 has something in store for us. i really appreciate everyone's support. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Char - Nope no clomid for me for another 3 months...he seems to think I dont need it...but we will see....was thinking of the doing some maca again.

Dandy - so happy you are safe and though your in laws are uncomfortable they are safe also.


SPARKLE - oh thank you so much for jumping on, I know you must be so busy right now...I just love that birthing story! It just makes me feel so happy that you guys have your lil bubs and are doing well......

Linny - I cant wait for our 3rd maca bub to be born!

Kel - sounds like I got out of there in the nick of time...wow that is a lot of snow! Whos bday is feb 5th?

AJ - coming to the end of your cycle hun......that is always the hardest time for me....am I or arent I?? The universal TTC question!

Never - if you are stalking....We are thinking of you hun!
AFM - low on my cbfm today which I have never had on cd 10...it is usually high by now....I guess I will be ovulating late this month...so no bding for us tonight! Oh well! I was so sure I would have had a high but I have to trust it I guess!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dandy how are you doing, Im hoping the sun comes out and keep shining for a while dry every thing up, Its so sad reading the stories coming out my heart was breaking hearing about some people loss, luckily my friends are all ok :thumbup: my brother is in Perth but I say he is ok no flooding there yet!

Sparkle what a ( I wont say) grrr I hate midwifes like that I mean come on when a woman in labour says I need to push she means it, when will they ever listen LOL you did brilliant I know inducing can be so much more painful, for some strange reason I never need the gel! they normally break my waters put me on the drip and off I go! I hate the drip! always have to turn it off then as it rockets me along, can not wait to see pictures:happydance:

Never that sounds like a good idea hun try MACA again see what happens! 

TCC you as well, hope O is not to far away! but hey I BD 3 to 4 days before OV and here I am, so get some in before hand as well :thumbup:

Kel more snow, they are saying we will see a reload towards 20 of Jan up to March guess I will be needing the snowsuit I washed yay! 

Im so tired girls, have a doc appointment in the morning check me and baby ok and get more insulin and that as well. I got up early this morning to do some house work go some done, sat down at 10.30 and fell asleep I didnt wake up on till DH came home at lunch time at 1pm :haha: DD fell asleep as well or she would have woken me up, she is not feeling well so slept badly last night


----------



## yazzy

AJ - I know what you mean, I was and always am happy for all the girls on here because I know how hard everyone is trying and we've all had a pretty long journey along the way. Its different if you know the people and they just fall pregnant really easily, sometimes that can be hard. Have you had any extra investigation to see if there is a reason it is taken longer for you?

TTC - ahh that was me saying it is my birthday 5th Feb and it is also Kel's neices birthday on the same day. I am sooo wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle, really nice to know your fs is positive about you conceiving without any extra help. It'll happen.

Never - we are all here for you, anytime you want to rant, laugh or cry just call on us lot.


----------



## ttcbaby117

celtic - I hope you feel better soon!

Yazzy - thanks, I hope he is right! Oh I actually have a friend who is due on Feb 5th....


----------



## kelster823

Never :hugs:

Celtic YEP more snow.. UGH in the last 2 weeks we have gotten almost 40 inches-combine- which is rare for us........

TTC- you left at the right time-but it would of been kewl if you were here to see it actually snow.......... :lol:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I was hoping it would have snowed while we were there...but we might have gotten stuck had we timed it differently....Try to keep warm hun! BTW, we are back up there in April......I am in ACY for a week so I have to see you! We must try to meet half way or something....what area are you in again?


----------



## kelster823

https://www.digital-topo-maps.com/county-map/new-jersey-county-map.gif

somerset county... the right part of that county in the indent part


WHOAAAAAAAAAAAAA that is big photo.. :rofl: it wasn't that big when I googled it 

when you coming in? what day of the week? we can always come down to AC on a Saturday or Sunday


----------



## kelster823

WOW listen to this :

my Ovacue Monitor BUSTED just the other day I paid GOOD money for this monitor $249.00 so I emailed the company to see what a possible problem could be- now mind you I just purchased this Aug 2010.. here is their response: I AM IN SHOCK

Hi Kellie,

Thanks for contacting us. I'm very sorry to hear that your monitor is freezing on the front screen. We'd like to get a replacement monitor out to you immediately. We will send along a prepaid label as well, so once you get the new monitor, all you need to do is replace the new monitor with the old one and attach the label. That way, you can send it back to us free of charge!

Also, we'd like to send you a complimentary copy of the OvaGraph software (unless you already have it!). We recommend that you upload your data onto the software every 2-3 cycles and then delete what is in the handheld unit. This will keep the monitor working it's best!

How does that sound?

you don't see THIS to much anymore form ANY company


----------



## kelster823

ya know I just went back a few pages since i missed a few days and totally missed this--

KiKi hun I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO very sorry- I know this all to well... I am here to listen if you need to talk :hugs: 

you take all the time you need- we will be here when you decide to come back


----------



## Linny

Spark.....ooh that sounds like a rather painful induction, but the good thing is it was quick at the end! Scared stiff of all these midwife's, I hear it soooo often that they are wrong in telling women they're not in labour when they are!!! Congrats on baby Isla though, can't wait for pics :happydance: :happydance:

Kel...more snow :growlmad: Its such a pain in the ass! Can't believe that about the Ovucue thingy, that just NEVER happens :)

Dandy....top story on our news is the floods :( Hope you & the family are safe and well. Scary stuff, they're saying here its worse than the floods of 1974!!!!! :hugs:

Never...:hugs: :hugs:

TTC....that is good that they don't think you need Clomid just now. Hope you ovulate soon hun :)

Celtic...good luck at the docs tomorrow hun :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

hahaha yeah that is a big pic....lol...ok you really are north....I dont have my exact dates yet as we are waiting for our NJ friends to tell us when they are planning their event. We are going for a memorial for Brads friends dad. He died in early december but he was a golfer so they are going to spread his ashes in April on his favorite golf course. So, brad is going cuz they used to play together and I am tagging along. I will let you know as soon as I get more information.

Um you are right...geez, I should have bought an ocuvue...LOL....


----------



## kelster823

I know can you believe how PROFESSIONAL they were.. they emailed me back within the hour after I emailed them

yep we are up there- I work in Essex county right on the border of Hudson county and that takes me 45minutes to get there so now you see when I say it takes us 1 and a half to get to AC......

ok well you just let me know the jist-tiks and we can work from there...


----------



## ttcbaby117

for sure will let you know! hopefully we will have some bumps to obsess over!


----------



## kelster823

that would be OOOOOOOOOOOOO to nice :)


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: 

Sorry I've hardly been on I'm sick :cry:
I've got mastitis (a milk blockage basically in one breast) and the boob really hurts and goes red. I've got flu symptoms, temperature of 39.8, keep getting the chills one minute then boiling hot and sweating the next minute... Headaches, feeling sick etc, it's horrible :cry: 
Have got antibiotics so hopefully it will clear up soon... 

My mum came to stay last night to look after sammuel so we could get some sleep as Danny had to work today and obviously I am ill... 

Anyway, I've only read back a couple of pages... 

Never I'm so sorry that AF got you, I can't believe it... I'm gutted for you :hugs: 

Sparkle I'm sorry the induction was tough on you, I can't believe how quick it went at the end!! Can't wait to see pics of isla... :happydance: 

God I'm hopeless I can't even remember what I've read :dohh: 

Kell that company sound fantastic! 

Lots of love to everyone I'm sorry I've been so rubbish lately I'll be back properly soon :hugs: 

Sammuel is doing well, he's put on weight since birth so all good, and the jaundice has gone... 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks for checking in sbb....hope you feel better soon! That happened to my sister also....the antibiotics took a couple days to kick in and then she felt 100% better. Get as much rest as you can hun...and take care!


----------



## kelster823

:hugs: Suz.............


----------



## Linny

Awwww SBB....big hugs x x


----------



## nevertogether

i hope you feel better very soon sbb. hate that you are sick! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB ouch! huge ouch I got that once before in both breasts I thought I was going to die:wacko: the pain! I went straight to the Doc the antiobotics worked very quick so the flu symptoms went very quick, breast were still sore but my son was a few months and when I filled up with milk it was murder it hurt to much to use a pump and DS wouldnt take a bottle so I used to put him on a pillow and hold his hands so he could touch me and cry but the pain went away very quick it was the latching on that done it! you have my biggest well wishes to feel better super quick! glad you caught it!


----------



## xcharx

Evening ladies :hi:

kel - more snow? Ugh! Its lovely to look at. But boy does it cause problems. I brought some spotty wellies the other day incase we get snow again :thumbup:

Sbb - Aww babe Sorry to hear about your boobs :( hope it heals quickly!! Glad sammuel is doing Well :thumbup:

sparkle - wow thats one quick & rough labour!! Cant wait to see pics :D :hugs:

Yazzy - im starting to feel tired too :( 9 weeks? God times flying :)


----------



## xcharx

Ttc - no clomid? Hmm! You gna try maca?? Fxd for you babe :) :hugs:

never - yay I hope maca works :hugs: when do you get to see hubby again?? Hope your feeling a lil more positive today :hugs:

celtic - :hi: how many more weeks you got left now?? 

Linny - not long for your buba to be delivered now :) Ooh exciting times :D 

aj - nice too see you babe :hugs: 

dandy - wahoo for the no work! Your poor parents in laws tho :( :hugs: hope the floods hurry up and pass!!


----------



## xcharx

Welshie - miss you babe :( hope your Well if you read this :hugs:

AFM - Well I think I finally felt baby move last night. It was like bubbles rising and then popping!! Been soo busy today so im not sure if ive felt buba move!! Ians going to see his brother in london on sat soo im going to stay in bed all day :D 

hope your all Well. Love you all xxxx


----------



## SBB

Aw thanks girls, I love you! :hugs: 

Celtic - both breasts?! Double ouch that must've been agony... At least this is only one! 

Char thats awesome you felt baby move! Does he/she have a nickname? 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Aw thanks girls, I love you! :hugs:
> 
> Celtic - both breasts?! Double ouch that must've been agony... At least this is only one!
> 
> Char thats awesome you felt baby move! Does he/she have a nickname?
> 
> X x x

It was but I got better very quick:thumbup: I was shocked I got it so late as well as it normally happen in the first few weeks! never got it again :happydance:
Its so sore I really feel for you! even one has to be ouch! 

Char whoo hoo on feeling movement thats brilliant! I can make out body parts now loving that but wondering how big is this baby :haha:

Never hey hun :hugs:

kel meant to say well done not many places go that far :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

thanks guys for the thoughts, here is a link to my workplace, now underwater: https://twitpic.com/3pa9n2/full

yazzy yes my parents are safe here near me :thumbup:

:happydance: sparkle congrats!! and welcome baby Isla :cloud9: what a beautiful name, and a bearable story for my ears to hear :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

sbb :hugs: sorry you are feeling sick :hugs: get better quick 

linny, yes in some places i think the floods are worse than the '74 floods, but we wont know till we can get bak to work if it was actually higher or not than the last ones :shrug:

never :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Just jumping in real quick! Gotta get amy for her lunch

Dandy- OMG that is just awful! Im so glad your friends and family are okay as well as Celtics! That is so scary! I hope the sun will shine soon and dry all of it out! Praying for you guys!

Sparkle- Oh wow that story sounds scary. Thank goodness for that guy midwife that stuck around. Sometimes I dont think dr's pay attention when we tell them stuff is happening! So glad you have baby Isla now! Such a gorgeous name! Can't wait for pics!

Sbb- So sorry hun that your sickly and your poor boob! My goodness sounds awful! Rest up and feel better hun!

Never- Thinking of you hunni! :hugs:

Celtic- Hope your doing okay! Did you say you already had your appointment? If so how is everything? Hope big is baby celtic?

Yazzy- 9 weeks!!!?? OMG time has flown! WOWOW So exciting though.

Char- Your sat sounds FAB! I wanna do that too...but dont have a good excuse really! :haha:

Kel- Ughh im so OVER this damn snow! I think your getten hit with what he just got a few days ago. I felt like it would never end. I stayed home both the days it hit hard. Stay warm and safe...I know our plow trucks are almost worthless so hopefully yours are okay. PS that company is amazing! Really take good care of their customers which is good considering how much that thing was! :dohh: I wish more companies were like that!

Linny- Home stretch girl! You getten excited?! :happydance:

TTC- How are things goen hunni!!?? I agree with celtic and maybe get some bding in before ov! Thats what we did and honestly I think that is what got us bfp cuz we inseminated 5 days before ov everyday and then day of ov and that was it. Each day was fresh swimmers so that helped. And Brad doesn't have an SA problem right? If i remember correctly his stuff is good :blush: 

AFM- Im super freaken nervous about this cycle! I started worken out at gym today and that seems to help so thinking I will do that to keep me from being super anxious! I just bought all the OPKs, preseed, and softcups! :dohh: (expensive) And getting pretty nervous! IDK why really....I need to keep PMA but IDK if its gonna happen! Which is fine I suppose...if its meant to be then it will happen I guess. PMA PMA PMA :haha:

OK hope i didn't forget anyone! I really gotta go...I typed super fast for this one! :haha:
Take care ladies!! Check in later maybe!


----------



## SBB

TNT here's some PMA and baby dust for you!! 

:dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA :dust: PMA 

Dandy what the hell have I missed?! You have floods? OMG it looks terrible... I haven't even switched the tv on so didn't even know about it. I'm so sorry I hope you are ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

thanx sbb, its shocking whats happening in toowoomba, ipswich, brisbane and other qld towns :( thankfully my family are all alive safe and counted for, including my parents in law who are currently stranded with no electricity out ipswich way :dohh: but they are ok


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - I cant think of a nickname for baby. Im gna think about it today :) 

celtic - I remember when you could see my friends babys arms and legs moving. I was amazed! She had a tiny bump & wasnt showing until like 6 months. I meant to ask you. Did you have diabetes before pregnancy or have you got gestational diabetes? 

Tnt - I think your nervous because of your angel baby. :hugs: 

dandy - im wondering how long its going to take for the water to subside? Hmm... 

AFM - im shattered :( cant wait til sat!!


----------



## dandybrush

dunno, the markets (where i work) think we might start trading again maybe by wed next week :shrug: the water should subside in the next 2 days i think, then cleanup will begin


----------



## SBB

Geez dandy I'm sorry, must be awful for you but I'm glad your family/friends are all ok :hugs: hope it all gets better soon... 
I'll put the TV on later and watch the news... 

X x x


----------



## Damita

:wave: can I join? I am taking maca for the first time, I am just awaiting AF who is late and messing around :cry: and going to give it to DH too :)


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - when the water goes and the mess its caused is clear, Thatll be really hard :( 

Sbb - Hows sammuel doing?? Whats night time like? 

Damita - welcome :D how long have you been taking maca now?


----------



## Damita

I haven't started yet, I did take soy for three months and it has totally messed up my cycles :(


----------



## xcharx

Damita - Oh no :( dont worry were a great bunch of girls, were always here for advice!!


----------



## Damita

:hugs: thank you, my cycles are so crazy for the last year between 32 to 59 days long, and now I am on CD42 and no sign of AF and have BFN.. I really hope Maca works, I am up for trying anything at this point :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Danndy wow the flooding is so bad isnt it, I am in shock watching it saw a video on youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mANvEa5v-mM Just shows how bad it is now. glad you are ok and your family and friends as well, all mine are ok! I do know the house I lived in is flooded though! read some news that a brave man and woman rescued some horses and a cow I saw them on the news swimming around and resting thier heads on the roofs of houses :cry: I was so upset but they were saved :happydance: 

SBB I was borderline before this pregnancy, so was on the diet it came on very quick this time :flower:


TNT I was at the doc this morning, I wasnt able to get up to the hospital this week so going next tuesday so hopefully I will have a scan and check baby size! 

Damita welcome you will love this thread:flower:

so doc appointment went well, I do have some swelling in my legs and ankles and some protein so hope it means nothing my blood pressure is fine and I got to hear baby heart beat:happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx celtic, yes seeing those horses stuck on rooftops really upset me also, glad they got rescued :thumbup:

sorry to hear your old house is underwater :hugs: 

yes the cleanup at my work will not be fun, :(

welcome damita :wave: this is the best bunch of girls in any forum i have ever been on :thumbup: you have come to the right place


----------



## SBB

Damita welcome! I had cycles up to 65 days and maca alone got them down to 44 days.... In the end I got my bfp with clomid but the maca certainly helped... 

Char Sammuel is doing well, he is pretty good in the night really. I am expressing for night time otherwise he can spend up to 3 hours feeding which of course is exhausting! If he has it from the bottle he drinks it quicker and so goes back to sleep reasonably quickly.. Still takes a while as it takes half an hour to express from both boobs, then feed him and settle him so can be 1-1.5 hours... 
I tell you nothing can quite prepare you for the shock of actually having a baby! It's wonderful but very hard work, and such a HUGE adjustment. I think my difficult birth, then the mastitis haven't helped... 

Celtic are the docs worried about pre-eclampsia? Or not because your BP is fine? I wonder how big baby is now - how big were your others again? 

x x x


----------



## Damita

Thank you for the warm welcomes, I am very excited to take it, do you carry on taking it during pregnancy?


----------



## SBB

I didn't Damita, apparently it's perfectly safe but I didn't feel enough research has been done... 

x x x


----------



## Leeze

hi ladies - very quick one from me to say hi and I probably won't be on here for a few days as i've got crazy time at work and busy evenings then with a friend staying at the weekend. hope everyone is ok - I haven't had time to catch up on any posts from last couple days so apologies if I'm missing anything important! We had our FS appt yesterday, not much to report at this point. they want to do lots of tests before talking to us about options so we'll go back at the end of March after doing all the tests. does mean we can't TTC in Feb so I'm a bit down about this but I think it's good to get everything covered. hugs and baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Char - yep, I will try the maca again, I havent for a while, now I just hope I can find some on the island!

SBB - Hope you are feeling better hun....I know this sounds crazy but your messages just make you sound so at peace and I think that is awesome! I know maybe some of it is exhaustion...LOL...but in a good way right?

TnT - Oh I am sending so much PMA your way, I hope you land it.....I got another low today and I figured as soon as I get a high we will do it everyday till after my peak. I am just afraid to wear him out ya know! Brad doesnt have an SA problem but we get tired.....Esp since it seems I wont be ovulating till cd 15 or 16 this cycle. I am on cd 11 right now so I think tomorrow might be a good time to start dtd everyday...what do you think?

Dandy - OMG, that picture is devastating! So happy to hear your family is ok!

Celtic - Glad to hear all is well, I hope that swelling subsides....is it water retention maybe?

Damita - welcome hun! Do you chart your temp? I am an avid chart stalker! The maca is great, it really did level out my hormones as I could see it in my temps....

Leeze - good to see you hun! Cant you ttc while they are testing you in Feb?

AFM - cd 11 and still low on cbfm....I am starting to worry now because I am running out of sticks and I dont think I can get them on island!


----------



## Linny

:wave: girls.......

Just back from the hospital :( Had my normal midwife appt this morning and she found my blood pressure was high. After she checked everything else, baby, urine, heartbeat (all fine) she re-took it, still high! She asked if I had a headache (i did) swollen feet or hands (swollen feet) and pain in my ribs (yep but assumed it was just baby kicking) she said she wasn't happy so sent me straight to anti-natal day care at the hospital to monitor me!!

They monitored my blood pressure three more times and put baby on a monitor for an hour, took blood and after speaking to a doctor they want me to come back AGAIN on saturday to be checked again. Said they were worried about hypertention or pre-eclampsia, not overly worried though. If i have any baby movement changes, blurred vision or seeing spots, swollen face or feel worse than I do today, Ive to go straight back :( :( Rubbish! 

Hope your all well.......


----------



## Damita

Aw sorry to hear about your high blood pressure :hugs:

I do temp but I didn't do it this month but I have done for the last 6 months but FF will only show you two :( https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d88dd


----------



## ttcbaby117

Linny - Aww hunny! Take care of yourself and hopfully you will get some better results on Saturday! I am praying all is ok with you and the lil bub!

Damita - cool I will check it out!


----------



## Linny

Welcome to Damita, really hope the maca helps sort out your cycle! I stopped taking it as soon as I got my :bfp: as I wasn't sure how safe it would be :)

TTC....I hope you get that high soon hun :hugs: :hugs: 

Dandy...glad to hear your all safe :)

SBB & Celtic......that sounds horrible! I'm really starting to worry about BF, it seems there's so many people have awful stories about it. I really wanna do it though!!!


----------



## Linny

Leeze...glad the fs appt went well. Bit rubbish about Feb......BUT you might catch the egg this month.....PMA PMA PMA :dust: :dust: :dust:

TNT....Good luck with the insem hun, hoping for your sticky bean :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Linny try not to worry, I had the same thing... They were worried about pre-eclampsia due to high BP, headaches, visual disturbances and protein in my urine etc... it's worrying and also a pain to keep having to go to hospital as they keep you soooo long :( 
I hope everything is ok :hugs: 

TTC I hope you get a better reading soon.. Or at least can get some more sticks! 
Not sure about the 'at peace' thing!!! I am finding it very stressful and am quite tearful a lot - I'm hoping that's just down to being tired and ill... 
Most of the time I'm fine but it can all get a bit much. OIf course its all worth it for my gorgeous bubba :D

x x x


----------



## SBB

Linny said:


> SBB & Celtic......that sounds horrible! I'm really starting to worry about BF, it seems there's so many people have awful stories about it. I really wanna do it though!!!

Linny honestly, even with the problems it's not that bad - I've managed to carry on. At no point have I even considered swapping to FF so it can't be that bad!! 

And most people get on just fine. 

I feel much better today so the mastitis was really just 3 days of hideousness! 

x x x


----------



## Linny

Thanks SBB, I guess I'l just have to get used to going to the hospital which is a pain in the ass now ive sold my bleeding car!!!!! :haha:

I will try perservere with the BF, just not sure how much of a wimp I am :)


----------



## yazzy

Welcome Damita - I also had long cycles but these seemed to come down to 43 days and I got my BFP naturally so it can happen. I did take maca to start with and this seemed to kick start everything and remind my body what it was supposed to be doing.

SBB - sounds like you are doing a great job and I have heard from most new mums they get a bit down and tearful after the birth. It obviously doesn't help being poorly either. I am positive in a another week or so you will be back on top of the world. Hows you OH doing with being a dad, is he helping lots?

Leeze - yay for the fs appointment, carry on ttc while they are doing the tests and you never know you might just get that BFP.

Char - sounds like you have a pretty busy job so get as much rest as possible. How are you feeling otherwise?

TNT - so excited for you ttc this month, you are bound to be nervous but all will be just fine.

Hi Dandy, Kel, never, AJ, Celtic!!


----------



## SBB

He's doing well Yazzy - but finding it much harder than he thought... We'll get the hang of it though... I think the first few weeks are just so tough cos there's no real routine set up. Hopefully we can get a bit more of a routine going by 6 weeks. 

I have just handed Sammuel over cos he's done a HUGE poo :rofl: and I'm off for an hours kip... 

We had a nice time earlier out in the garden with baby Jesus, Danny is taking fatherhood very seriously as you can see, Danny Potter :rofl:: 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/DannyPotter.jpg

x x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Danndy ah well the owner was not a very nice person, but still felt bad for them all the same :wacko: I know mad right LOL



SBB said:


> Celtic are the docs worried about pre-eclampsia? Or not because your BP is fine? I wonder how big baby is now - how big were your others again?

I guess it could have been at the back of her mind, she kept asking me when I would be back in the hospital which is Tuesday so if still there then I know my midwife will be on the case they are very good.
my biggest was 10,2 smallest was 8,5 so I'm thinking this baby if I went over due could be the 11 or more mark! but will prob be more like 8,5 to 9 onzs like my last two if I was to be induced at around 38 weeks any thing under 9 is what I would like :thumbup:

SBB enjoy that nap, it is so over whelming and so rewarding having a newborn esp your first :hugs: enjoy these early days they go to quick you blink and they are running around feet giving you cheek! :haha:



Linny said:


> Welcome to Damita, really hope the maca helps sort out your cycle! I stopped taking it as soon as I got my :bfp: as I wasn't sure how safe it would be :)
> 
> TTC....I hope you get that high soon hun :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Dandy...glad to hear your all safe :)
> 
> SBB & Celtic......that sounds horrible! I'm really starting to worry about BF, it seems there's so many people have awful stories about it. I really wanna do it though!!!

Linny I fed all of mine my self first two I supplemented with bottles but I love BF for night time feeds as I used to position my self and baby so I could feed lying down and doze while baby fed! with my DS2 big baby he would wriggel when he was finished so I would put him back in his crib and fall back to sleep. when you get the latch working for you and it doesn't hurt (sometimes it does not hurt at all ) they you are away, it can take 6 weeks to get in to the swing of it and build up your milk supply then they drop a feed so gets easier I personally love BF so handy, but I am also a firm believer in what ever works best for mum and baby so if you change your mind a few weeks in about BF and swap to FF then don't feel guilty happy mummy means happy baby:thumbup: plus we are here to help!
PS I have the rib pain as well, noticed it yesterday along with the swelling I like put it down to baby position no headaches though or spot in my vision so think its just one of those things I hope any way!

yazzy :flower:

Leeze yay for the FS appointment why so long of a wait to start your tests that would murder me waiting! may be TCC any way you never know:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - awww hunny, besides feeling sick and not sleeping you also have those raging hormones! Both my sisters cried after they had their bubs...I remember just looking at them and trying to figure out how I could make them feel better....My sis just said....there is nothing you can do but just let me cry and that is what I did. I know once those antibiotics kick in you will start to feel better about everything! Also you and sammuel are also still getting to know each otherHuge hug hun! You are right at the 6 week mark things will start to look up for you, I hope! Hilarious pic of danny, LMAO!


----------



## kelster823

Hi ladies....

Suz what a great photo of Danny... :) kid at heart- 

Linny- just take it easy .. will be thinking of you

TnT- how exciting- getting more ladies back in the game in here.... 

:hi: TTC- Dandy-Celtic-Yazzy- Char- Leeze- Never- Spark-

and welcome to the new gal

not much in a talkative mood today- Just got an email from a fellow co-worker who was asking if I wanted to assist another dept for some OT.. she asked how I was- then I asked her- how married life is since she just got married in Oct 2010.... yeah I get an email back good- and BTW I am PREGNANT!!! 

GUT BLOW- such is life.....

kay back to work

sorry if I missed anyone ---- not intentional


----------



## Linny

Kel...:hugs: :hugs:

Celtic....I only woke up with a headache today and ive had no blurred vision or spots. Apparently there worried becos I usually have quite low blood pressure and its quite a jump from two weeks ago! Plus the frontal headache today, swollen feet and rib pain she wasn't happy with me not being checked out. I would mention it at your next anti natal visit though :)

SBB......:rofl: that pics funny! I'm sure you'l be in a routine in no time and then I'l be asking for tips :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Linny said:


> Kel...:hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Celtic....I only woke up with a headache today and ive had no blurred vision or spots. Apparently there worried becos I usually have quite low blood pressure and its quite a jump from two weeks ago! Plus the frontal headache today, swollen feet and rib pain she wasn't happy with me not being checked out. I would mention it at your next anti natal visit though :)
> 
> SBB......:rofl: that pics funny! I'm sure you'l be in a routine in no time and then I'l be asking for tips :haha: :winkwink:

Thanks hun, I will be letting them know, feeling a bit unwell this evening and sooo tired waiting on DH to come home then think I will try and get some sleep:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - oh that is a blow....I am right there with ya...if another person on this island or another celebrity annouces their pg....I might spontaneously combust...LOL...sorry I know that sounds horrible but I guess I just want to be the one with the good news!


----------



## Damita

Thank you for the advice :dance: I hope my maca comes soon :)


----------



## SBB

Kell I'm sorry hun... :hugs: 

I know when you're ttc it's so shit when everyone else is getting pregnant :hugs: 

I just hope everyone in the Maca thread gets their turn really soon! :D 


Here are some pics of baby Sammuel from Monday my Sis took... 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060087.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060139.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060079.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060131.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060085.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060119.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060084.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060098.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060090-1.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1060073.jpg

x x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB:cry: :) just beautiful fab pictures:hugs:


TCC huge big hugs, I do still remember those feelings when TCC :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

MY GOD SUZ,, he is just PERFECT.. I know i got these last nite but these are much more bigger to see..dam crackberry phone LOL

Thanks guys it has been just such a shit week to top it off....

bank called me on Tuesday about some ODD bank debits on Jeff's card.. yep two..1. for $681.00 and the other for $1500.00 coming from France and Ireland... the third one they sent back for $2800.00.... so the two will be taking from my account until the fraud department fixes it and we get our money back THANK GOD I had moo-la in the savings to cover these charges- my mortgage payment should be coming in any day now

then at 5:30am this morning I came in here to enter my forever LOVELY dropping temps AGAIN (FLUCK A DUCK) and I heard a WEIRD sound outside the window... oh yeah water faucet outside had burst... so treking outside at 5:30am in the cold SNOWY weather - just what we wanted to do at that time of the morning pouncing in 9 inches of snow

just seems when one thing goes wrong everything goes wrong.. AM I EVER GONNA HAVE A REAL HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY DAY?????????????????? just once I would love to see a proper RISING temp letting me know I have DEF ovulated and I have a happy chance of being pregnant again.. it's almost been a whole year since I can say I DID ovulate


ahhhhhhh pish sorry for the rant-- just a REAL SHIT SHIT day


----------



## TntArs06

Kel- Aww hun im so sorry! It ticks me off when the bank just "allows" these payments to go through. Like really....were you in Ireland and then France in the same day? Really? Then they call to notify you something seems outta wack...when hello common sense there. How long do you have to wait for the fraud department? Just sounds like it would take forever. Im sorry hun! :hugs:

SBB- OMG Those pics are just BREATH TAKING!!!! Such happy tears here...such a gorgeous baby. And I love the ones with OH playing guitar! Just LOOOOVE it! Guhh I can look at em all day!

Dandy- Just seeing how you are? :hugs: I saw the news today and just so sad! 

TTC- Hi hunni! Thinking of you! :hugs:

Celtic/linny- You guys sound like your so sickly. Im sorry girls! I hope you feel better soon.

Char- I dont remember reading anything from ya :dohh: Hope you are okay. :hugs:

Sparkle- Hope you are well....as well! Hope Isla is doing great!

Yazzy- Can't wait for your appt! Comen soon!

Leeze- Aww hun im so sorry. PMA that you get it this cycle!

Never- Thinking of you doll! BIG :hugs:

Damita- Hi hun! Welcome here!!

AFM- Went for a work out cuz one of the girls at worked TICKED me off! She is soo freaken moody that Iwonder if she's preg cuz her moods are awful!! And then takes it out on us! I get it shes bipolar and meds are all messed up...but DAMN! I haven't been on mine sense April 09....get over it already! :blush::coffee::haha: So doing a little better! Honestly SBB's pics sure did help alot! MORE MOTIVATION I tell ya! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kel, stupid bank! will you at least get your money back! had a look at your chart and Im wondering if may be your crap cant remember what to call the line the one running across your temps is set to high, may be im getting my hopes up but your not out yet! fx and big hugs

TNT I feel better today still tired but thats ok! :) any chance that girls has very bad PMS as well cause that really unleashes the inner bitch in some people, glad you enjoyed your work out :) 

KIKI thinking of you!


----------



## nevertogether

kel - how horrible. when it rains it pours.. i'm a strong believer in that! i hope you get everything solved soon.

SBB - he is absolutely perfect, like everyone else says. such a beautiful baby! 

AFM - just doing my thing. went out with friends for drinks last night and had a little fun. it was nice to get to drink and know i'm not pregnant, because the past few weekends i didn't because of the limbo. at least i know now. looking forward to the FS appointment in three days oh and just confirmed my plane ticket to kosovo! i see DH in 35 days! :happydance: 

HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND EVERYONE! it's a 4 day for us! :yipee:


----------



## dandybrush

pos opk today :happydance: told OH, so hopefully he will :sex: every night :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

kel :hugs: so sorry someone else had to dump that news on you :hugs:

sbb - :rofl: love that pic :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

tnt- :hugs: thanks for asking, im fine, i think the clean up at my work will start over the weekend

sbb - so jealous of you gorgeous little man :hugs: he is so alert and adorable :cloud9:


----------



## nevertogether

DANDY! :yipee: :yipee: get to :sex:ing girl!!


----------



## yazzy

SBB - Sammuel is absolutely gorgeous, he really is a cute baby!! I love black & white pics aswell :) 

Never - woo hoo for you getting to see your OH soon, bet you are really excited. I hope your FS appointment goes well too.

Dandy - go jump the man and I sooo hope this is your month. The month I got my BFP I 'O'd' on cd27 I think and only bd'd the 2 days before so do your best girl!!

Kel - keep your chin up hun. Put all the rubbish behind you...if you keep it in your mind it keeps on repeating. Think of great things and believe them and they will come your way :)

Celtic - hope you are keeping well.

Linny - just make sure you rest and i'm sure you will be fine.

AFM - having a couple good days and feeling abit more like myself now i've had some sleep. OH is trying soooo hard to keep me happy bless him! All good, feels like I have achey muscles in my stomach sometimes and always full of gas lol!! But all good :)


----------



## Damita

Get down for :sex: time :winkwink:

How is everyone today? :flower: I'm on CD43 still no AF, I think she is coming next week, I think I ovulated on CD35.. the latest ovulation ever :cry:


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies. Sorry ive been missing, been soo busy! 

kel - big :hugs: to you babe!! Stoopid bank!! Stoopid temps!! Have you considered Ivf?? 

Tnt - Haha I cant remember the last time I had a work out :haha: one of the woman I work with is being moody at the mo too but I dont see her alot so I can ignore her :) 

dandy - jump on your man :haha: is the water reciding yet? 

Yazzy - Dya know when your scan is yet?? Glad your feeling more yourself :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Damita - Oh no :( what a long cycle!! :hugs: glad you ovulated tho:thumbup:

Sbb - Aww baby sammuel is soo cute :) I like the one with daddy playing guitar :) 

:hi: to everyone else, Sorry if I forgot you 

AFM - jus been working loads :( staff shortage is horrible!! I got ma new phone :D wahoo!! Its all posh and touch screen :haha: xx


----------



## Damita

Unsure if I have but took my temp this morning and it is def pre temp, I am just going by the cm but next month I am def temping but exciting news my maca came today :dance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

SBB - OMG...what a lil cutie! I see Danny is already teaching him how to play the guitar! 

Dandy -woohoo for a +OPK!

Kel - oh hunny so sorry you are having such a bad couple of days! I hope the weekend is better for you!

TnT - great way to work off some steam! I find it helps me relax during all this ttc stress!

Never - 3 days! WOOHOO!!! so we need another countdown ticker for you to go and see DH!

Hi celtic, damita, char, and yazzy!!!!!

afm - cd12...finally got a high on the cbfm! woohoo!!!!


----------



## yazzy

TTC - yay for the high!! Time to get the OH...I will be over the moon for you if this is your month. So when do you think you will 'O'? From what i've read and my own experience bd'ing the day before 'O' is good!

Char - no post yet for my date, i'm thinking I may get a letter come through the end of next week. Not sure how long it takes them to send out. The NHS where I live has so far been very good so fingers crossed.

Never - hope you are well :)

Kel - have a lovely weekend and just chill. Are you back on the maca? 

Sorry for everyone i've missed but a huge hello to you all!!

AFM - i've got a 2 hour dog training session this morning so off to get ready in a minute, love a challenge so I really hope we can help this one. Woke up at 7am absolutely desperate for the toilet....can't stay in bed now because of my bladder lol....at least I don't need to get up in the night!!
Apart from that I guess a chilled day not up to much else but a trip into town.

Have a good weekend everyone :)


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone!! I hope you're all enjoying the weekend and that the bad weather is subsiding where you've got snow or floods! Luckily in London the temperature has gone up a bit, I think it's about 10 degrees and there's been no snow for a while now. Mind you, we've often had snow in March before so I know there's a long way to go before we're safe from the horrible weather. Glad everyone is safe, that's the main thing. :hugs:

Sparkle - thanks for sharing your birth story. Glad you had the young midwife there to be supportive, funny how the older one didn't listen to you and thoughs she knew better. Glad Isla is well - looking forward so seeing some pics. :hugs:

Linny - good to know that they're keeping an eye on things for you, I think that's reassuring that they're taking it all seriously. Fingers crossed that nothing worrying comes up in the next couple weeks. Not long to go now :hugs:

Dandy and TTC - we know what you're doing!!!! Go and make babies while the OPK shines!!! :haha::haha: Let's hope for lovely ripe eggs and some strong swimmers :hugs:

Never - great you've got the FS appointment coming up and trip to see your OH to look forward to. Hopefully you'll feel reassured once you know that the tests are being done. I feel much better just knowing the process has started. :hugs:

TNT - I keep meaning to get back to the gym but haven't quite made it yet. I always feel so much better when I do but I find it really hard to get round to it!! :hugs:

Kel - that was a great mail from the monitor company - let's hope it's a good sign of lots of positive things coming for you including that positive little line otherwise known as BFP coming your way soon :hugs:

Damita - those are long cycles. I can't imagine what it's like to get to CD 35 before O comes - my longest has been about CD 19 and I was freaking out. Let's hope maca gives you what you need :hugs:

SBB - thanks for the lovely pics, Sammuel is just adorable. And I loved the pic of Danny on the broomstick. Hilarious! Sorry to hear you're feeling unwell, I hope it clears up soon. It's good you've got support around you. :hugs::hugs:

Char - great to hear that you've been feeling movement - how exciting!!! :hugs:

Yazzy - not long now till your first scan!! I bet you can't wait!! :hugs::hugs:

Celtic - you always have such lovely words to say for everybody else. How's it all going for you? You haven't got much longer to go either, have you? :hugs:

AJ - nice to see you back and I hope this is a successful month for you :hugs::hugs:

Kiki - if you're out there, I hope you know we're thinking of you and sending you lots of love :hugs:

Hi to anyone I've missed, :hi:

AFM - I'm generally feeling more positive about things. I think it's knowing we've started the process with the fertility clinic. This month for the first time it feels like win: win - whether I get my BFP or not. If I get my BFP then it will be the best news ever and I will be so happy. But if I don't get my BFP this month then we will get lots and lots of tests done next month and we'll be much better informed for the future and know how things are for us in terms of fertility levels. I was told that we shouldn't TTC for the month when we go for the HSG, apparently they think the dye and/or the x-ray could damage a developing baby so I wouldn't want to risk it. I've also just found out my OH is away on business for what would probably be my fertile time next month too, so maybe this is a sign that it's ok to take the month off from TTC if we need to. It's a scary thought and I've always hated February as a month - cold, miserable, skint, not Spring coming in yet - but maybe I can try to take a different attitude to it this month! It's about learning and checking and preparing our bodies for the much awaited BFP!!!! Hugs and baby dust to everyone xx :hugs::hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Leeze why thank you, Im doing ok :flower: I have about 7 to 8 weeks left depends on how far they let me go now, I have had my insulin increased this week, going to ask lots of questions this tuesday when I got for my appointment. I hope I see baby as well and see how big he is now 

Thank you for asking! you will have to plan somthing fun now to take you through Febuary :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Char - thank you for the vote of confidence....enjoy the dog training

Leeze - that is an awesome attitude....I think I took that attitude this month even though I am not seeing a fs yet. I had my 6 month check up after my surgery and everything looked good so it made me feel better I guess.

Celtic - OMG, I cant believe you only have 7 weeks left...wowo...time has flown by...i am so excited for you!

AFM - well I got my peak this morning....I am so excited.....and had a bit of a temp dip...so I am thinking I might be ovulating today, we will see what the temp is tomorrow....who knows.....hahaha...anyway, I hope we did it enough....it seems I have a very short LH surge....that is what I am noticing these last 2 months. I hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies..

Thank you all for you unbelievable love and support! You are truly amazing! 
I wanted to give you a quick update.. I'm going through hell! After bleeding on Monday and Tuesday, it stopped. I had my levels taken tuesday and were very low and dr didn't think the pregnancy was viable based on the numbers. Got the levels taken again on Thursday and not only the hcg, but progesterone went up too. Hcg almost doubled. Still very low. So I just went and had blood taken again today and now I'm waiting for the Dr to call with the results and what to do next. My numbers are too low so i'm guessing that's why they haven't done a scan. I'm terrified it's ectopic or something. I'm not in any pain and I haven't been bleeding since Tuesday. I'm going insane!!

Okay here I go...

SBB- Sammuel is just so beautiful. He is by far one of the most beautiful baby boys I have ever seen and I'm not just saying that! :) 

Never- I'm so sorry you waited all that time for AF to show up. It's just not fair. :hugs: I'm very happy to hear you will be seeing your husband soon though! 

Dandy- How is everything going over there? I hope you are okay with all those floods! I was reading quickly through and saw your work is underwater. Wow, now I just saw the picture of it! Oh my goodness! That's crazy!

Sparkle- I enjoyed reading your birth story. Thank you for sharing it. I'm sorry it got so crazy for you though! I laughed at the part about the student and you scaring him! So happy everything turned out wonderfully! Isla is a beautiful name! I cannot wait to see pictures of her! 

Kel- I read your situation with the company for the monitor. That is unreal that there are still good companies like that out there! That is so great that you get another free of charge! And you get to send the one you have back free of charge! We got a lot of snow here too in that last storm. I'm in NH so not too too far from you. I hate all the snow! haha. I hope the bank got everything figured out for you guys with those fraud charges!! We had that happen to us as well. We had charges from Rome on our card back in October. About $800.00. We went to Rome in September so someone must have took our number from somewhere!

Tnt- Good luck with this cycle!! I will have my fingers crossed for you! PMA!! :)

Celtic- I'm happy to hear the doc appointment went well! 

Linny- I'm sorry to hear about your not so well news about the hypertension or pre-eclampsia. I hope everything will go smoothly! You are SO close!! I'm so excited for you! 

Yazzy- My goodness...over 9 weeks! You are moving right along. I bet it doesn't feel that way for you though does it? How are you feeling? 

Leeze- I'm so happy for you that you have started with a fertility clinic. That must feel so good that you are moving in the right direction! 

Char- I hope you are doing well!

ttc- Yay for getting your peak this morning! Fingers crossed so tightly for you!

Sorry this is so crazy long ladies but you are hard to keep up with if I step away for a few days!! :flower: And I'm so sorry if I forgot anyone! Oh and welcome to the new ladies while I've been away! :wave:


----------



## ttcbaby117

KiKi - Oh hun, so sorry for what you are going through. I hope you get good news hun.


----------



## CelticNiamh

KIKI so great to see you here again, Im sooo sorry you are in limbo land that must be so hard on you:hugs: when will you hear back from the doctor! some people HCG levels are low, so as long as they keep doubling..... FX you never know what may happen! 

TCC yep not long to go really, Im in a bit of a panic thinking of all I have to get done now LOL hope your busy catching that egg!


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies :hugs::hugs:

As promised a few photos of Isla.






I will add more now that i have my camera working lol.

Hope you are all well will catch up in the next couple of days with you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

sparkle - perfect :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> sparkle - perfect :cloud9:

I so agree, She is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## ttcbaby117

what a beauty sparkle!


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: gals! Hope you're all doing ok.

I haven't quite caught up yet, so please bear with me.

KiKi- I know exactly what you're feeling- that is the SAME thing I went through with the last time I got pregnant. Low numbers, then bleeding, then rising numbers...I bled for a two days, but when i passed tissue, it stopped, but then my numbers kept going up. I didn't know anything for sure and was in waiting for weeks until they finally did a scan. Unfortunately, it ended in m/c. I'm hopeful for you that isn't the case. If you need to talk or anything...im here!

Leeze- PMA! Its gonna be our turn soon enough! 

TTC- I think right there with you and dandy for ov. fx'd...

Sparkle- she is a beauty!! Congrats again!

Linny- Hope you're hanging in there !! not too far now!

Celtic, how are you feeling these days? Not too long for you either. Gee- it feels like it wasn't that long ago that you were all announcing your BFP's.

SBB- Sam is precious! 

Never- :hugs: Chin up gal! as someone once said to me- "its our hopes and dreams that keeps us afloat. if not for these things, the journey wouldn't be as exciting as the destination" glad you'll be getting see dh again. 

Sorry if i've missed anyone:hugs: ok- im gonna try to go back and catch up now!


----------



## Kiki0522

Sparkle- Absolutely gorgeous!! Oh my goodness I just want to squeeze her! 

Celtic- Thank you for the positive hope! But I'm pretty sure this isn't good. :(

Delilah- Thank you so much for your story! I'm so sorry it ended in a MC. :hugs: But it's nice to be able to relate to people. I appreciate it. Was yours in the uterus? 

The doctor called and the levels are rising again but not doubling. Way too low and they do not believe this is viable. Which I really didn't think it was. Now I have to go back on Monday for more blood and I have an appointment after that. Depending on the results, they will try do to a scan but probably won't be able to see anything. So they will scrape a piece of tissue out of the uterus to see if it's pregnancy tissue. If it is, that's good because then hopefully I can finish this naturally. If not, then they will assume it's ectopic and give me medicine to induce the MC completely. Probably a good possibility it is because of my endometriosis which causes scar tissue in the tubes. Now I have to pray it doesn't do permanent damage between now and Monday because I only have one tube. :(

Thank you again for your support! You are all so wonderful!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

delia -woohoo we are cycle buddies! Um...did you cut your hair....looks amazing btw!

Kiki - aww hun I am so sorry! I will pray for the best possible result over the weekend...Again, I am sorry!


----------



## yazzy

Kiki - I hope all goes as well as it can. What an awful thing to be going through, I wish you all the best and I know you will be just fine. Sending you hugs.

Leeze - I was told and also read the best time to get your BFP is straight after having your HSG because it clears out your system...it is actually when I got mine! They say you are not allowed to ttc after your AF before your HSG incase you get pregnant but after the HSG you are absolutely fine. I had mine on cd12 and ovulation on cd27 and that was my lucky month....so you go girl!!!!

Sparkle - Isla is such a beautiful baby, enjoy every minute :)

AFM - I am soooo hungry, going to be naughty and have fish n chips tonight so just waiting for the OH to get back home so I can go get them...my stomach will start eating itself soon lol!


----------



## Delilahsown

KiKi- yes, mine was in the uterus. Both times I m/c I was on pins and needles because the whole time I was afraid it was in my tubes. couldn't stand the thought of ruptured tubes when the odds are already stacked against me with the pcos. I would push for a scan. Even though it is early, I WISH that I did. sometimes it would be too early to see much of anything BUT- its worth the look to put your mind at ease.

TTC- thank you! Yes- its ALL GONE! New year, new look. But mostly, I was just tired off sweeping our floors everyday, picking up handfuls of hair. We have wood floors throughout the house so if we didn't clean it up, it just looked dirty which I can't stand. and Nate complained that our roomba kept stalling he had to keep having to pull my hair out of the brushes:haha: Alas- the new short cut.


----------



## Leeze

Wow - thanks Yazzy for the info that you got your BFP after the HSG! I've just spoken to my OH about this and he said he thought they said at the hospital don't TTC before the HSG (like you said) but they didn't say not ok to try afterwards. I thought they said don't try at all that month but I was in a bit of a fluster after having just had an internal scan that I wasn't especting! They told me to book the HSG in for about CD12 too and I normally ovulate between about CD14 and 18 ... so maybe all is not lost!! I think I'll do some more reading up on it just to reassure myself, but that sounds hopeful. And, amazing for you that you got your BFP just afterwards!! xx


----------



## Leeze

Kiki - I just read your post. Sending you lots of big hugs. xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

delia - OMG, that is sooooo funny b/c that is why I cut my hair....I got so sick of loosing it all over the house...At first I thought something was wrong with my hormones and I was going bald but after talking to some friends I realized it was the norm.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys, hope we catch this eggie :thumbup:

well here is the link to my facebook pictures of where i work, the water is gone, and the cleanup is underway, looks like we might be trading from our floors tomorrow, cept that the power wont be up and running yet :dohh: so all i can do is sit and take the cash from any cash sales i think https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=262149&id=690096685 hope the link works

ill have to catch up later

ttc - good luck with the :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

sparkle :cloud9: she is beautiful :thumbup: good work girlie


----------



## Leeze

Sparkle, thanks for posting the pics. She really is a little treasure!!! xx


----------



## AJThomas

Hey gals, well i'm having a really weird AF, first two days i had obvious red on the tissue when i wiped, but that lasted a few hours, then nothing at all, second day was the same, bit of red and then clean for most of the day. Today it finally came in "properly" so i dont know whats up with that, didn't test or anything and haven't gotten batteries for my thermometer yet so we just wont know if there was anything to it i guess. 

I'm real hopeful for this new year tho, i'm feeling like this month or next month will be it! Hopefully i dont jinx it :)

P.S. Those babies are just ADORABLE!!! Soooooo sweet!


----------



## nevertogether

good morning everyone :wave:

kiki - i'm so sorry for what you are going through. i can't imagine how it feels, because i have never been through it, but i don't see it being easy and we are all here for you. just know anytime you need to vent, we are all here. i hope a specialist can help you both figure this out soon.

ttc - i've my ticker up girl. i can't wait :) i see you have gotten your peak (you already know i stalk your journal) so best of luck this cycle! i'm rooting for you!

yazzy - am hoping you didn't have to endure your stomach eating itself! :haha:

leeze - i might have an HSG soon as well, possibly next month, depending on what my FS tells me tomorrow. here's to hoping it works for us both!

dandy - the link doesn't work for me :shrug: i hope everything is going alright for you, so sorry to hear about the horrible weather. stay safe!

aj - great PMA! i have weird AF's every once and a while and it usually turns out to be nothing. i hope it sorts itself out and you get that new years :bfp: we are all so hopeful for.

i hope everyone else is doing great. we miss you welshie! 

AFM - anxious for my FS appointment tomorrow. i'm not sure if i'm more hopeful that they find something wrong so i don't feel bat crazy for not getting pregnant or that they don't find something and all i need is an HSG. probably the second one :)


----------



## yazzy

Dandy - I hope everything gets back to normal for you all soon over there, such a clean up process to go through.

Leeze - try to get your HSG as soon after your AF stops. I had to wait an extra week because my hospital only does them on Mondays but for me it was fine becase my cycles are long. If you have a read it says the 3 months following your HSG you are most fertile. 

Never - i'm really excited for you getting your FS appointment! I think it helps you relax a little because you know something is being done. Along with blood tests etc it is normal for a HSG to be carried out because it shows whats going on in your tubes. Good luck and I hope it goes well.

AFM - today the OH is off fishing all day so lovely and peaceful here hee hee. Had a lazy morning reading my book, dogs are fed and must get them out for their walks soon then off to the cinema with mum and my sis and maybe a spot of decorating. Ahh love days like this :)


----------



## dandybrush

here never, some of the pics:
this is where i work

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs783.ash1/167384_493699476685_690096685_6237229_4796713_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1335.snc4/162771_493699526685_690096685_6237231_5346115_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs261.snc6/178945_493699706685_690096685_6237242_8362894_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs765.ash1/165658_493699751685_690096685_6237244_1281424_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs886.ash1/179419_493699806685_690096685_6237246_5044178_n.jpg


----------



## Linny

Kiki.....:hugs::hugs::hugs: Hun, I'm soooo sorry for what you are going through. Being in limbo must be so stressful, especially as you don't know how to feel about anything cos you don't know whats happening!!! I wish there was something I could do.......we are always here :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sparkle & SBB...what gorgeous babies you both have. How fancy with the black and white pics too :)

Del...I agree gorgeous hair hun! I'm doing the opposite at the moment and being told to grow it till at least May, as I'm bridesmaid at my sisters wedding and she wants it longer :dohh: I haven't grown it in years :)

Never...:happydance: for the FS appt tomorrow. I hop all goes well and you get some answers or at least a plan of action :hugs:

Leeze...Ive also heard about HSG's increasing chances of getting your :bfp: I really love your attitide and you know what this more relaxed approach might just help things along.....it helped me anyway, though at the time anyone who said to me to relax and it'd happen I wanted to slap :haha::rofl:

Dandy...OMG what a total nitemare it must be for your work! I'm glad things are getting better now though. i read the story about the young boy who refused to be rescued before they took his younger brother and it cost him his life. Soooo very sad. On a happier note WAHOO for ovulating, hope you jumped your man :)

TTC...:yipee: on the highs & peaks....again hope you jumped your man :haha:

Yazzy...yum yum fish & chips, I had them friday :)

Celtic....sorry the insulin has to be increased! Hope that baby isn't getting too big, when will you be given an induction date? 

Well.....I spent all afternoon in the maternity assessment unit at hospital yesterday so they could monitor baby and my blood pressure again! Bloods from thurs all came back normal, my blood pressure was down a bit and baby seemed to be just fine so think thats me all ok. Gotta get checked again thurs but I'm feeling much better. Crapped myself on that unit though, women were coming in and going into labour, it just became soooo real and scary. OH made his usual inappropriate jokes that the moaning women sounded like they were having sex :dohh:


----------



## Linny

PS...EEEEEEEEEK 15 days to due date. Any guesses on when she might come??

I said 5th Feb, OH said 27th January


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies :hi: - I hope you're having a relaxing Sunday

My OH and I have just been to the gym, this is the first time for me for months!!! I tend to go swimming a few times a week but this is the first proper work-out, although admittedly we only did 45 mins. We're trying to get back into a routine so let's see how that one goes!!

Linny - I'm so pleased to hear that things look they've settled down for you. I think your little bub will come on 28th Jan. You made me laugh about the comment about relaxing and how everyone said this to you - lots of people have told me this too and it's so easy to say but not so easy to do, isn't it? :haha: But, genuinely, for the first time since TTC I feel like I wouldn't mind either way this month and this is a strange feeling.

Never - I hope it all goes ok tomorrow. If it's anything like how they do it in the UK then you won't find out much tomorrow, they'll be getting you booked in for tests to check everything first. Saying that, it could be completely different in Germany. I hope that you feel better knowing you're getting things checked out, big hugs :hugs::hugs:

Kiki - that must be so hard to hear that your progesterone and HCG are both still rising. I wonder if there's any chance that things might still be ok, I really hope there is. When I had a m/c in June the progesterone and HCG both dropped massively between the 2 days they tested then about 5 days later I had what was like a really heavy AF so I knew it wasn't viable. I hope you're getting lots of support at home and remember we're all here for you :hugs::hugs:

Dandy - it looks scary on those photos, I hope you and your loved ones are doing ok. Also, hopefully if you can't go to work this gives you more BD-ing opportunities and a chance to catch that egg! It could be fate! Fingers crossed :hugs::hugs:

Yazzy - thanks for your comments and advice about the HSG, I'll definitely try to get booked in as early as possible for mine. I think we will try the same month after all as I wouldn't want to miss the opportunity. I also read that your cervix is meant to be more open the same month and that can help increase your chances. My OH is away on business for a few nights but as long as my cycles stay regular this month and next month (there's no guarantee of this unfortunately) then hopefully we will still have a couple of chances. I hope things are going well for you and you're not suffering too bad with nasty ms :hugs::hugs:

Hi to everyone else, I need to run now as we're going out for a Sunday roast dinner - yum yum


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - that looks so horrible. i agree with linny, it looks like a nightmare to work in!

linny - my guess... january 28!

leeze - well my first appointment they did the ultrasound and also took my blood for the tests. he told me this appointment was going to be to discuss my results.


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: thanx guys

linny glad to hear you and bub are good, my guess is 31st of Jan :thumbup:

never - have you had you dr appy?? have you got the results :hugs: sorry to see you are CD 6 :cry: 

well temps are up, but my nips are not hurting :dohh: so im wondering if this was an annovulatory cycle :shrug: I swear they normally hurt from the day i Ov even a couple of days before :shrug: :dohh: 

sooo sorry i havent really been keeping up, with you all :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - my sign for months to confirm ovulation was my nipples getting sore. however, the past two or three cycles, that has gone away... so all i can assume is that maybe you are getting different ov symptoms and that isn't always one. one more high temp should confirm o for CD30 for you. late, but still a shorter cycle than you were getting before. good luck! my appointment is in the morning.


----------



## AJThomas

Good luck Never! I hope it goes well and "we" can all get some answers :D

Dandy i'm glad the flooding is over and things are on their way back to normal and you are safe!

Linny I'm all excited for you, lol, 7 is my favorite number so i'll go with your OH and say the 27th too.

For some reason i am SUPER tired tonight, so i'm off, will catch up with you guys tomorrow. Waiting for your update Never!


----------



## dandybrush

hmm thanx never :dohh: stupid body going and changing our signs on us :dohh: It is a late Ov too :dohh: but better late than never :thumbup: maybe i should go bak to the 4-8 or even 5-9 and see if that shortens it? :shrug: you said the earlier you took soy the later you Oved hey never? whats the difference taking it 3-7 than 4-8 or 5-9?

good luck with your appt tomorrow never Aj is right "we" do want answers for you

thanx aj :hugs: have a good night sleep and im sure you will feel better in the morning


----------



## nevertogether

it differed for me dandy. here are the cycles i took it and their o day:

1-5 CD16
3-7 CD16
3-7 CD20

the CD20 one actually ended up being an extremely strong ovulation, i felt every bit of it!


----------



## dandybrush

hmmm thanx never, yer i've felt nothing this cycle, had massive cramping last cycle :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

what if i stick with 3-7 do you think decreasing the amount i took might work, i took less the first time and had more cramping and signs :shrug:


----------



## yazzy

Dandy - i've read that you should take the least amount of soy that makes you 'O'. If you up the dosage it may actually interfere with 'O' and stop it or make it later. I'd go with the amount that worked the first time for you. And don't worry you can still get your BFP if you 'O' later in your cycle :)

Never - good luck for today, I hope you are able to update us all later and its good news. Maybe they'll book you in for a HSG.

Linny - hmmm 2nd Feb. I hope you are keeping well and getting lots of rest now.

TNT - do you know when you get to inseminate this month? I am sooo hopeful for you.

TTC - how are you feeling?

HI Kel and Char, Celtic and anyone I have missed I hope you are all well :)

AFM - just getting ready for work, back to the grindstone today and its raining so can't even walk the dogs this morning! Back to my hobby which I call Spooks Club tonight, its a group where we learn more about reading cards, psychometry, healing etc its really good fun :)


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - i didn't realize i left one out. also took it another time CD3-7 and ovulated CD18. that was my strongest ovulation and i took 120mg. how many mg are you taking? also, i know with soy they say only do it for 6 months and take a break. i always took it for a month or two and then took a month break then another month and break. i just tried to space it out. i can't remember the reasoning for only the six months, but if i find it i will fill you in.

yazzy - thank you hun. i hope so too! i hope you have a good day at work and don't get too tuckered out! 

AFM my appointment is in less than two hours and i'm so anxious and nervous. eek! :shock:

:hugs: love ya girls, everyone have a good day!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Never best of luck today :flower::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies :hugs::hugs:

KIKI, Lots of love you are in my thoughts :hugs::hugs::hugs:

NEVER, Thinking of you today, good luck with your appointment :hugs::hugs:

LINNY, :rofl: Thats what jack said when me and the lady across the room were having contractions at the same time. Infact he went a little further and said with his usual twinkle in his eye "if i shut my eyes i could almost be watching a porno" :dohh: Not very helpfull when your in pain lol. I couldn't even muster up enough energy to call him a pervert. I'm so happy that things are settling down for you, fingers crossed you make the next couple of weeks with no more trips to the day care unit for assesments. :hugs::hugs: Oooh i'm so excited for you linny it's so close now :hugs::hugs: I'm going to guess the 25th as that would of been baby sparkles due date :happydance::happydance:

WELSHIE, Where are you I miss you loads. I hope you are ok. Thinking of you :hugs::hugs:

:hi: YAZZY, DELILAH, LEEZE, TTC, DANDY, AJ, KELSTER, CELTIC and anyone i have missed :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx never and yazzy, the first month on soy i took 80mg for 3 days then 120mg for 2 days, this time i took 120mg for 3 days and 160mg for 2 days :dohh: i might go 3-7 bak at my original dosage that worked thanx yazzy. however once FF confirms Ov im gonna make OH do his SA then im gonna see the gyn so i might be on clomid next cycle :shrug: and next cycle after i have my results from the gyn im gonna organise to see a natural fertility specialist :thumbup: so maybe after next cycle on possible soy or clomid i might be doing natural stuffs instead of either come the following one :thumbup: gosh its so confusing :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: sparkle :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

night girls 5am start for me tomorrow, im off to get my beauty sleep :sleep:


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: Dandy and good night Dandy lol. Enjoy your sleep :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hi ladies! i'm BACK! 

dandy - i think lowering the dosage sounds like a great idea, especially if you got the best results from that. i know when i upped my dosage, it threw everything all out of wack. i wasn't a happy camper. 

sparkle - how are you and the kiddos? on :cloud9: i bet. she is so pretty!

AFM i just finished my appointment. he asked me if i had my period soon after the ultrasound and blood draw on the 13 of dec. i did start bleeding the 13 december and he said that it was right in line with my period and my levels. so the spotting that i have noted last cycle was actually a period. it was heavy for one day, but light the rest, but enough to be considered a period. i'm thinking possibly that the 9 days of bleeding was breakthrough bleeding and my body regulating itself after my anovulatory cycle. i have read that one anovulatory cycle a year is normal, so that was mine. go figure it would be right before i see DH too. blah! anyhow, long story short, all my hormones checked out perfect he said. he showed me all the ones they checked, and it was a lot, and he explained how they are all in the normal range. he stated that since DH already has two children, he thinks it is likely it's not him, but he still wants him checked when he gets back in country. in the mean time he has booked me for an HSG. right now it is scheduled for 17 feb, but i might reschedule it depending on what DH says. i fly to kosovo 18 feb, so i might be cutting it a little too close. not to mention, i have three dentals appointments next month too. yikes! i'm looking forward to all this and hoping that we can have our :bfp: very soon! right now i'm just taking 2,400mg fish oil, 400mcg folic acid, 1000mg vitamin c, and 3000mg evening primrose oil. doing the minimal this cycle and hoping it pays off in the long run. any opinions or advice on all of this is appreciated ladies. sorry for the essay! 

:hugs:


----------



## Linny

:rofl: Sparkle......I have to say Jack sounds just like Patrick with the rude comments :haha:! Having spent hours waiting around the hospital with him, i'm now crapping it when I go into labour. He was soooo impatient, just moaned the whole time and even the midwife picked up on it. Kind of embarrassing. Might have to re-think my birth partner :shrug:

Dandy...night honey! When I did soy i took 120mg CD1-4, forgot CD5 so took it CD6. I ovulated CD17 instead of my usual CD21-23. I didn't increase it, just kept it at 120mg :)

Thanks for all your guesses on due date! My sister is annoyed that a card reader told her I was having her yesterday......but didn't :haha:

Never.....good luck :hugs:


----------



## Linny

Oh wow, what a great appt never! If hormones are all normal did he say what else it might be? Is it just a case of the HSG checking for any possible blockages?? Oh How brilliant would it be if you got your :bfp: right after your hsg like yazzy :)

I think your doing the right thing of keeping things your taking to a minimum. I wouldn't take anything that might interfere with your normal hormones for now :)


----------



## nevertogether

linny - he said that in his opinion, the only next step that he feels would be in the right direction, would be an HSG to check for blocked tubes. because of my normal hormones, and DH's prior children, he thinks this could be the only thing causing the problem. i'm thinking of rescheduling it until march. i know i'm not seeing DH during my fertile period during february, so it will be nice to go in march and not have to worry about being pregnant or if i can have sex or not. then i am trying to fly and see him in may before he leaves for school (more time away from me, blah!) and maybe we can get our :bfp: then! eek :) HOPING! HOPING! HOPING!


----------



## Linny

Oh good luck hun, I want this so badly for you. For ALL the maca girls its untrue :hugs: 

Maybe March would be better, esp if your not seeing DH in your fertile period in Feb. That would mean your HSG would be closer to May when you WILL have a shot :)


----------



## sparkle05

NEVER, Glad your appointment went so well. Sounds very promising for a BFP very soon. We are all great thanks, the kids have taken to another sibling in the house really well. It's like she has always been here. I'm a little cross eyed from the lack of sleep but she is well worth the cross eyed greesy haired tramp look lol.

LINNY, Oh dear does he know he could be in for a long wait lol. I'm quite sure that jack was board stiff but i was in so much pain he didn't say anything. You will probably find that when your in there for the real thing he wont know what to say. Jacks jokes got less and less as the day went on and at the very end the midwife actually asked him if he was ok as he hadn't said a word and was quite white lol ( great big girl ) He did how ever say when it was all over " god i think i better go and get some sleep now. I'm exsusted " :dohh: I said " awwww i feel for you honey i really do " We just fell about laughing after that and off he went :wacko: The cheek of it. :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Good news from your appointment Never, thats brilliant. If it was me i'd have the HSG as soon as possible just to get it out of the way, if its all clear thats great news but if anything was wrong then they could get on and sort it earlier this year. Fingers crossed this will be all you need and good news all your results came back in the normal range.
Hope you don't mind me asking but what do the fish oils and vitimin C do for your cycles? 

Sparkle - glad all is well in your household and the kids are enjoying their new sister.

dandy - oooh that is an early morning!!


----------



## Linny

:rofl: :rofl: thats what gets me about my OH, he thinks its gonna be stressful for HIM!!!! We watched one born every minute and right after it he said he really wants someone else there with us. I think he's so worried he won't be able to cope but he doesn't listen when i say 'errr its me doing it all, all you have to do is just be there for me' I don't think its a lot to ask! I actually think if he could get out of it, he wouldn't even be there :(

I hope he surprises me. Oooooh so glad little sparklette is fitting in nicely with the sparkle household! I just can't believe she's here, seems two mins ago since you said you were preggo :)


----------



## Linny

Ps gorg ticker :)


----------



## sparkle05

LINNY, I know it's gone by so quickly. It doesn't seem that long ago we were all moaning about morning sickness and eating loads of cheese lol. I don't know where the time has gone.
I am sure that DH will step up when the time comes He will probably be scared witless. These men talk the talk but when the shit hits the fan they are nothing but a bunch of mummy's boys :rofl: Thats why us women have the babies and not them. Can you imagine the fuss if they had to go through labour :wacko: Jack acts like a wally when he is worried why he just can't say this scares the shit out of me i don't know :dohh:

:hi: Yazzy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Awesome result Never, i hope May will be the month for you.............now i've just about forgotten everything else i read:dohh:

Yazzy i dont remember if i told you congrats on your BFP (did i?) If i didnt, forgive me, i'm really stoked for you!

Ok i'll come back when i remember the other stuff i wanted to post, dont kno where my head is today.


----------



## yazzy

Thanks AJ, i'm sure you did send your congrats but thank you anyway. I can't wait til you get yours!

Oooh Sparkle...you mentioned cheese...I am eating loads of it, cheese sandwiches everyday for me lol!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Never - that is great news that all your hormones check out....The HSG is supposed to make you a bit more fertile for the follow 2 or 3 cycles so that might help you get your BFP also. 

hope everyone is doing well! 

Got all of my bding in this month so now I hope my body will cooperate!


----------



## nevertogether

yazzy - i take fish oils only because i hate seafood and througout all my researching i've found that it's something that the body needs.. so i take it as a precaution more so however, i have read it does play a small role in TTC, but not so much for conceiving moreso for the environment of the baby. here is a good explanation i have found, "although it won't increase your chances of conceiving, it helps to set a better growing environment for your baby to be in. so taking it when trying to conceive is VERY highly recommended by every health care professional. it helps encourage brain health for both of you anyway! so its never a waste of time." as for vitamin c, it's just another precaution, nothing that increases my chances of trying to conceive.. "vitamin c and bioflavinoids  because vitamin c is a powerful antioxidant it works to eliminate toxins in your system, like lead for example. vitamin c encourages ovulation in women who haven't been producing eggs and who may be anovular." as for doing it in february, i'm not sure it would aid me too much getting the results one month sooner since DH and i can't even try until may again :shrug: since i won't see him during my fertile window, we're going to try to make it our non baby making time and have fun with :sex: he deserves it after all of our time together (short) being about TTC! it will be nice with no worries and just going with the flow, so i'm thinking an HSG in march makes more sense, so i won't have to worry about possibly having pain afterwards either.

thanks for all the supportive words girls. i'm so happy! 

linny - your DH sounds a lot like mine, haha! i will feel your pain about a year from now hopefully! :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: off to work i go :dohh:

never so glad there isnt anything wrong with you :hugs: maybe the hsg will work its magic like it did to yazzy :thumbup:

looks like i have oved :shrug: ill temp once more tomorrow, then stop till af is due :thumbup: im wondering if my temp is just up cause its so hot here :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - i think the positive OPK, ewcm, plus the temperature confirms the ovulation for you regardless of if it has been warmer outside than normal. FF even gave you solid crosshairs so i think it's the real deal! :yipee:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dandy yay for OV :happydance::happydance: enjoy work today :flower:

Never what great results :hugs: let hope the procedure works and you get a BFP in May then eh! 1 month to go before you see DH yay! I had a feeling that bleed was an AF esp after the long bleed you have before now let hope you cycles are back on track so happy no problems were found with FS how Dh any way :hugs:


I have my hospital appointment tomorrow so heading to bed early tonight I hope I get to see baby and find out a estimated weight he is now and what thier plan will be with me as well. 


take care every one :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

celtic - yay for the appointment. i bet you are stoked. i hope everything goes great and everything you are hoping for comes true! you are so close. i can't believe you and linny are just right around the corner now. just think, if i had got pregnant when i saw DH last year, i would be due now too. it's not depressing to me kind of more like :shock: haha..

AFM DH talked to the lab on his military post and apparently they do sperm count. so he has agreed to go and get that done. it's free and we will get that out of the way for the FS. i'm stoked! he has only made one small request, pics of me :haha: i guess that's flattering :) it didn't take much to talk him into it. they live in four man bed rooms, so privacy is an issue, so he is happy to uhmm... get to you know what i mean! in privacy :rofl: i'm also thinking of getting some massages when i get to kosovo next month. i've read that can help sometimes. i tried to find acupuncture here, but it's so hard when i don't know very much german. well, i keep blabbing a lot today..sorry.. i am just so happy that everything is going in the right direction!


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies :hi:

Celtic - good luck with the hospital appointment tomorrow, I hope you get a good clear picture of your little one!! :hugs:#

Sparkle - I love your new avatar pic, what gorgeous tiny little hands!!! :hugs::hugs: and your story about your OH made me laugh out loud about how exhausted he was after you gave birth!!

Never - that's great news about the hormones, let's hope the HSG does the trick for you. I've also heard you're most fertile in the 3 months after the HSG so I'd say think about which 3 months you'll get the most chances to TTC and schedule it for just before then :hugs::hugs: I take fish oil too and have found this has really helped my AF cramps over the last few months

Dandy - I hope you catch the egg this month, you've waited long enough for it to appear!! :hugs::hugs:

Yazzy - I've been eating lots of cheese this week too, although don't really have any excuse for it!!! I'm only about 7 or 8dpo so I'm guessing it's because I've been comfort eating!! I'd love it if in a few weeks I could be saying it's because of a BFP!! :hugs: Do you live in the country, it always sounds so relaxing when you describe walking the dogs outside?

I forgot to say, my acupuncturist told me last week that my qi has become really balanced this month (after 3 months of acupuncture treatment) and she said that this means it's a good sign for having a higher chance of conceiving. Please please please!!!! I've been feeling really tired today and some slight pulling on my lower right side, but I quite often get this at this point in my cycle so I'm trying hard not to get too excited!!! (and keeping everything crossed at the same time!!)

a big :hi: to everyone else xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

never -thats great news...one less thing to wait on when you go to the fs....awesome!

leeze - fxed your acupuncturist is right!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> celtic - yay for the appointment. i bet you are stoked. i hope everything goes great and everything you are hoping for comes true! you are so close. i can't believe you and linny are just right around the corner now. just think, if i had got pregnant when i saw DH last year, i would be due now too. it's not depressing to me kind of more like :shock: haha..
> 
> AFM DH talked to the lab on his military post and apparently they do sperm count. so he has agreed to go and get that done. it's free and we will get that out of the way for the FS. i'm stoked! he has only made one small request, pics of me :haha: i guess that's flattering :) it didn't take much to talk him into it. they live in four man bed rooms, so privacy is an issue, so he is happy to uhmm... get to you know what i mean! in privacy :rofl: i'm also thinking of getting some massages when i get to kosovo next month. i've read that can help sometimes. i tried to find acupuncture here, but it's so hard when i don't know very much german. well, i keep blabbing a lot today..sorry.. i am just so happy that everything is going in the right direction!

AHHH hun you are radiating off the screen its lovely :flower: I hope I get to see baby face tomorrow :cloud9: ooh I think like that all the time about you all as well :haha:

AHHH now that is a compliment and excellent news, guess he will be hogging the bathroom some morning or evening :haha:

You might find one when you get there!


----------



## nevertogether

leeze - how is the acupuncture for you? are you liking it? i want to try it so bad! i've found a few places here that the doctors know english that i want to look into, but prices are never listed. what are average prices? i know you can just do pounds, and i'm in euro, but it will give me a nice idea.

celtic - i already found a massage place there. DH said to make sure it's not a parlor with happy endings, because they are banned from those. :haha: i will be waiting patiently for word for your appointment. will you get one of those cool 3D pictures you can show us? i hope!


----------



## AJThomas

I hope your acupuncturist is right and this is your time Leeze.

Never just trying to imagine that convo you had with your DH has me blushing :haha::dohh: I can just imagine him saying "well it will be nice to be able to do :blush: in privacy for once:dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

Hey Girls!!!

Sorry been MIA for a bit....just trying not to stress myself out before this Friday when we start to inseminate! Im already nervous and scared so I didn't want to be on here all the time freaking out in stuff. BUUUUTT I did want to see how you all are doing! :hugs:

Never- :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Im so glad the appointment went super well for you!!! I think waiting for March for the test is a good idea but I also agree with Yazzy that maybe it would be good to get it done sooner just in case they do find something and get it fixed. But I like the fact that you can be super clear in May if you get it done in March! So either way I think it both sounds good. Im so glad things are looking good and in the right direction! :hugs: YAYAYAY

Celtic- OHHHHH I hope we see pics of the scan as well! Can't wait to hear the weight as well....

Dandy- YAYAYAYA for OV!!! So excited! And looks like you got some good BDing in as well.

Sparkle- She is soooo pretty and I love your ziggy! Glad the little ones are getting along well with her! So happy for you!

Leeze- Will be looking forward to the next 7 days hun!!!

TTC- Thinking of you doll! 

Gosh I can't remember anything else. Im so sorry guys! I gotta get Amy from work....so you all have a lovely night!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx girls :hugs: i hope i caught the eggie this time :dohh:

never :happydance: so glad you DH is co operating and everything is happening for you :thumbup: 

and i forgot everything else :dohh:


----------



## yazzy

Never - ahh that makes sense...I got all confused (doesn't take alot lol) if you aren't going to get to ttc til May then yes get your HSG nearer the time and just enjoy your time together with your OH. Really pleased everything is heading in thr right direction for you.

Leeze - I live in a small'ish town but basically i'm on the edge of the surrounding villages, we can either take walks around the roads (full of parks etc), walk 20 mins and go to the country park which then joins a huge area of land where Aldon Horse Trials are held and the dogs can run there. Or I quite often walk around Montacute House which is a 3 min drive from my house - you can google that one as its quite a famous house.

TNT - good luck for this Friday!!!

Dandy - woo hoo I hope you caught that egg!!!

AFM - just heading to work, getting a niggle in my side occasionally, it doesn't actually hurt but I think its more to do with gas oops!!

Have a good day everyone :)


----------



## Linny

Awww Never......I love this positivity, you seem so happy and its just lovely to see that :) :rofl: your DH made me laugh bless him. I can't imagine my OH asking for pics of me :haha:

Leeze...roll on the nxt few days :) I had a MASSIVE cheese craving like Spark :winkwink:

TNT...good luck for the insem this wkend hun :)

Well, ive seriously been considering not having my OH at the birth :( I'm sorry to moan over here but I just feel so let down by him. Just saying he doesn't know if he can cope, or that he hopes I'm not a screamer, that gas & air will prob make me feel sick & dizzy cos I'm that sort of person etc. I'm more worried about the birth now than I ever was. Just wish he'd step up, I don't think its asking much!!! BOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## dandybrush

linny :hugs: have you told him you want him to step up? be a man? and support the mother of his child? what is his reaction? sorry that he is making you worry and stop enjoying the last days of your pregnancy :hugs: if its better for you to not have him there then you do whats right girlie, we'll all be there in spirit anyways :thumbup: 

night girls :sleep: off for more beauty sleep


----------



## yazzy

Linny - do you reckon he's having a last minute panic and thinking he may be useless at the birth??? Maybe if you tell him it is just the fact of him being there that is a support to you. Men can be troublesome sometimes can't they!! I want my OH there so I can remind him he owes me big time lol!


----------



## Linny

Night Dandy...thank you hun :)

:hi: yazzy

I've always had doubts about whether he'l be a help or a hindrence to be honest. He's very opinionated, thinks he's always right and doesn't really take on other peoples point of view, he basically thinks he knows about stuff that he doesn't. i just thought this would be the one and only time he'd bite his tongue and just be there for me. 

He's watched a couple of episodes of 'One Born Every Minute' and just goes on that if i talk to him like that he'l walk out on me (after a women was rude to her OH when she was contracting) and just putting doubts in my head whether I'l annoy him by being too loud etc. At the end of the day I don't need the worry of how i'll talk to him, I should just be able to concentate on myself and little one. Gonna try have a proper chat and if he's still being annoying I'l ask my mum :growlmad:


----------



## kelster823

OMG :hi: ladies I know I have been MIA-- had a busy busy weekend with a wedding and well had to recoup after and yesterday I had off so off to the dentist I went for some x-rays


HOW IS EVERYONE???????????????

how are my preggo friends?

Spark she is BEAUTIFUL............. just precious :hugs:

Dandy did you O????

Geesh I gotta go back and read everything because I know I am missing out on a lot of stuff but my morning has been welllllll EXCELLENT and I have ta ta'd off with work

why???

because look at what I GOT

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/002-3.jpg


A Frigin SMILEY FACE and the DARKEST EVER opk................................. OMG I am sooo excited way toooooooooooooooooooooooo excited 

sooo let me get some work done and I will be back to COMPLETELY AND UTTER catch up with ALL of you ladies 



Linny I still have that "something " I need to send to you.. I have it here just need to get to the PO...


----------



## yazzy

Linny - totally understand and agree, he should be there to help you through it and not be opinionated when he hasn't and will never give birth himself!

Kel - woooooooooohhhhhhhhh that is really dark...go grab your man!!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Never my appointment went great, had a good chat with the doctor about baby and a few things I was worried about I never got a scan boo hoo as he was going through the last scan detais with me, he said baby was not big then I would have been 27+ 4 day I think and he said baby was about 2 pounds so think that is good :thumbup: but he did say that if baby stays a normal size and my blood sugars are controlled well then I may not be induced and allowed to get to my due date now that was a shock as I was assuming I would have no choice :haha: now Dh is having a panic as he thinks I will go my self and he wont get me to the hospital on time he thinks my waters will go! I highly doubt it :haha:

TNT hey hun so excited for friday for you :happydance: I never got a scan but doubt I get a picture either boo hoo, I do have one in 3 weeks though :happydance: ooh my insulin has been increased again but they expect that as I get bigger I will need more help so they were not to worried about that I think any way:happydance: 


Kel whoo hoo get busy! 

crappy have to go labtop not charging for me have to see can I get DH working LOL be back soon!


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - oh I am so excited for you! I can understand why you dont want to stress yourself out....We understand...stay away and do what is best....remember anything for that BFP! Thinking of you hun! I am soooooooo hoping you catch that eggy!

Linny - You poor thing....I swear men sometimes just dont understand.....that is why women need girl friends! I hope he comes around hun!

KEL - OMG...woohoo!!!!!! Awwwww, I am sooooo over the moon for that lovely smiley face....better get Jeff in the mood!

Celtic - glad to hear your appt went well! woohoo....you are almost there!


----------



## dandybrush

wow kel, i didnt recognise you in that pic :haha: i thought it was a preg test on first glance :dohh: you go jump you OH lots!! so you can catch the eggie

and yep Kel i appear to have Oved :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

Kel - just like Dandy I thought that was a hpt and jus about busted into tears, then I realized it was an opk so no tears but still really happy for u :d I hope this is it lady! And I love, love, love the new hair color!

Linny, I'm pretty sure both u and ur DH would regret it if he misses ur labor, a lot of ladies tell their hubby to leave the room in the pain of labor and then when he does it causes problems later on. So talk to your DH and see if u can get him to see reason and set ur mind at ease, but don't stress about it, its easy to say stuff now when you're not in labor, it will be different when you are :)


----------



## kelster823

ok here's goes I hope I don't forget anyone-which I know I will

Linny- I think OH is just gettng scared himself... once he gets in there and see what an AMAZING thing YOU arr doing he is going to think differently

TTC- looks like you got :sex: in at the right time... FX'd for you :hugs:

Dandy you too- did a good job at timing.. and yep told ya I colored my hair

TnT- oohh so excited for you as well...

Leeze- that is awesome news what the accu told ya.. I hear ya on the WAITING CRAP- CD 70 for me to O.. HELLO :rofl:

never that is wonderful news about what the FS said that all levels are good... :)

Char and Yazzy- hope all is well in preggo land

Celtic- not to much longer now- how did your appointment go? or did I miss your post about it

AJ- sorry to have made you think that that was a :bfp:.. umm nope hee hee hee

Kiki- how are you? I dont think I saw you pst anything since... and you are getting more snow... My family all live in New England... MOSTLY Maine- but I have a cousin who lives in NH and another in Mass... I go up every July for two weeks to Kennebunkport

but I will say I am so thrilled just to see BLAZING positive OPK's and yes I have taking them all through out the day and they are POSITIVE plus one more digie and a smiley face showed up.. I am ACTUALLY feeling it this time around and have pretty good EWCM.... I told Jeff we finally have a REAL chance this time.. no guessing and no waiting for temps.....


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> ok here's goes I hope I don't forget anyone-which I know I will
> 
> Linny- I think OH is just gettng scared himself... once he gets in there and see what an AMAZING thing YOU arr doing he is going to think differently
> 
> TTC- looks like you got :sex: in at the right time... FX'd for you :hugs:
> 
> Dandy you too- did a good job at timing.. and yep told ya I colored my hair
> 
> TnT- oohh so excited for you as well...
> 
> Leeze- that is awesome news what the accu told ya.. I hear ya on the WAITING CRAP- CD 70 for me to O.. HELLO :rofl:
> 
> never that is wonderful news about what the FS said that all levels are good... :)
> 
> Char and Yazzy- hope all is well in preggo land
> 
> Celtic- not to much longer now- how did your appointment go? or did I miss your post about it
> 
> AJ- sorry to have made you think that that was a :bfp:.. umm nope hee hee hee
> 
> Kiki- how are you? I dont think I saw you pst anything since... and you are getting more snow... My family all live in New England... MOSTLY Maine- but I have a cousin who lives in NH and another in Mass... I go up every July for two weeks to Kennebunkport
> 
> but I will say I am so thrilled just to see BLAZING positive OPK's and yes I have taking them all through out the day and they are POSITIVE plus one more digie and a smiley face showed up.. I am ACTUALLY feeling it this time around and have pretty good EWCM.... I told Jeff we finally have a REAL chance this time.. no guessing and no waiting for temps.....

Hi Kel, I got on great they have upped my insulin again but that is normal so not worried about it as I get futher along I will need more! I didnt have a scan today but he talked to me about my last scan and baby for now is a perfect size not a little monster I thought he was:happydance: so as long as he keeps on that track and my sugars remain good Ive a chance to go my self which is cool!

Linny I agree with every one else, he may be just scared but I think if he missed it he would be sad esp if any thing went a little off track can you only have one birth partner or can some one wait in the waiting room or come sit with you if he needs a break! its an amazing experience he would be mad to miss it and all he really has to do is hold your hand and take it when you snap at him (if you do:winkwink:) :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> Hi Kel, I got on great they have upped my insulin again but that is normal so not worried about it as I get futher along I will need more! I didnt have a scan today but he talked to me about my last scan and baby for now is a perfect size not a little monster I thought he was so as long as he keeps on that track and my sugars remain good Ive a chance to go my self which is cool!

FANTASIC news!!!!!!


----------



## kelster823

Delia- GUNS UP IN THE AIR -- boom boom.. :rofl: It's ON LIKE DONKEY KONG!!!! 

get back with ya in a few I need to get din din ready :winkwink: and Jeff will be home around 7:45...


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi:

Firstly to say I think you're all fab and I'm really glad I found this group!! You're all so warm and supportive of each other (and me) - so I'm sending out a mass appreciation hug to you all :hugs::hugs:

Never - I'm really enjoying the acupuncture. It took me a couple of sessions to get into it but now I can feel relaxed while I'm there and it's done wonders for my AF cramps so it feels like it's doing something positive in that area!! It's quite expensive where I go but it's at a specialist fertility clinic so it works out just under £80 a session. I think you can get it cheaper if you go to someone who works for themselves but this place is right next to my work and my OH agreed to pay half of it otherwise I wouldn't be able to afford it. I think you can probably get it for about £50-60 an hour in London (but London prices can be pretty expensive too because room hire for clinics is expensive). So I would guess you'd probably get it a bit cheaper than that. Good luck finding somewhere. I think it's important you get someone that speaks English because you definitely need to be able to communicate with them!! :hugs:

TNT - how exciting that you're almost back to insemination time. Fingers crossed this is your month, hon :hugs:

Yazzy - it sounds lovely being right by a big park. I'm in the middle of the city and I really miss big open spaces on a day-to-day basis. My OH and I are quite good at getting out into some of the bigger parks in the warmer months but it's so dreary and cold in winter in the middle of the city! 

Linny - it sounds like your OH's worried about being able to be there for you on your big day and concerned about things going wrong. Fingers crossed everything is ok on your big day, probably he'll spring into action because he'll have no choice in the end!! You'll have more important things to worry about too, I would imagine!! :hugs:

Celtic - do you think your OH is worried your water will break and he'll have to deliver your bub himself? Sometimes I think men can worry even more than women can!! I guess he wants to make sure everything will be ok on the day. Men like things to be practical and rational a lot of the time, don't they. I'm guessing childbirth isn't really like that! :hugs:

Kel - I love your new avator photo and ... HOORAY for positive OPK and EWCM. A 70-day cycle. Wowee, you deserve a medal for your patience and a BFP as your reward!! Happy BD-ing!

I'm still feeling quite positive, no other possible signs yet, but I'm still feeling like I'd be ok either way this month (and this month only!!!)

Hugs and baby dust to everyone and hi to anyone I've missed xxx


----------



## dandybrush

kel :winkwink: i know what you are doing tonight :winkwink: you go girl catch that eggie


----------



## kelster823

> I'm still feeling quite positive, no other possible signs yet, but I'm still feeling like I'd be ok either way this month (and this month only!!!)

such a great attitude hun.. :) 

dandy :winkwink: wee doggie :winkwink: love your great spike for O this month ... looking good hun


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies!!!! 

kel I am sooooo happy for you!!!!! This is such great news!


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: gals!!!

Yahooooooo Kel!!! Yes, we def know what you'll be doing tonight! Fx'd....

Leeze- lovin your PMA!

TTC and Dandy ...I think we are all right behind eachother for o'v. my temps are a little weird. not sure if its my therm or my temps are just funky.
either way, i am B L O A T E D !!!! and painfully so :bodyb: is that typical after ov?? i've been bloated and gassy before around this time- but this time around its just ungodly uncomfortable. 

Never- woohoo!! glad your appt. went well. you know, I got pg 2 cycles after my hsg. not sure if that had anything to do with it, but im sure it helped!

I know i missed bucku tons of you all- but i hope you're doing well today.


----------



## dandybrush

delilah, looks like you Oved at the same time there abouts :thumbup: thats an awesome temp spike!! :happydance: great bd timeing too :thumbup: :yipee: 

and re the bloated :shrug: im not feeling any different, except for the lack of sore nipples i normally have :dohh: maybe bloated is a preg sign? :shrug: either way i dont have it :nope:


----------



## yazzy

Morning girls,

Kel - love your new hair colour, I think it really suits you...you look lovely in your pic :) Oh and I hope you got some bd'ing in last night ;)

Leeze - really pleased you are getting on well with the accupuncture. I went to a chinese doctor and had accupuncture, around my way it costs about £30-£40 per session but they advised weekly for a month and then every other week etc and I just couldn't afford it at the time. I hope it helps you get your BFP!

TTC - how are you? Hope you doing well and are relaxed as possible on your tww.

Delilah - hello :)

Dandy - hope you enjoyed your beauty sleep.

Char - hope you are ok, haven't heard from you in a while.

Celtic - really good news from your appointment, glad everything is going ok and can't believe you are 31 weeks!!

AFM - I need to let off steam as OH is driving me mad this morning!! He seemed shocked that I should let the dogs on the grass this morning - why should it matter. I keep telling him we need to talk about the holiday (which i've booked anyway for next year) and he won't listen because he's stressed about money...so I told him this morning that its booked and i'm going anyway grrrrr rant over!!

Its Wednesday which means I run my dog training classes tonight so hopefully we'll have a nice bunch in and i'll have a lovely evening :)


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: yazzy

i did have a very good sleep last night thank you :thumbup: 

sorry your OH is annoying you, they have a habit of doing that :dohh: yay for training tonight for you :happydance:


----------



## kelster823

Morning :hi:

welp temp drop- so I am hoping for a nice rise tomorrow as I took another digie and IC EARLY this am and it was negative (but I brought a digie and IC with me to work today- gonna pee on a stick in the ladies room :rofl: )- I just can't see how THREE digies and about 6 IC could be wrong yesterday- unless I just got a good surge and I didn't O.... THAT WOULD SOOO BE MY LIFE.... :rofl: but in any event I got "some" last night and will again tonight :winkwink:



> he won't listen because he's stressed about money

 eeehhhhh you can't take it with ya...... but I understand as well- I am stressing about all the money I will need come April- we don't have the summer house fully booked and well since it is OUR decision to stay there for 2 weeks- we make up the difference :)

Delia- WAIT sooo patiently to see your temps this morning :)

same with you Dandy---- I wanna see them go up up up.. :)

Linny- you didn't check in yesterday I hope all is well

Thank you again TTC---- :hugs: 

soooo I am at work today- so not as much time to PLAY as if I were home

Let me get my work out to my girls... I will check back later

CHELLLLLOOOO to all the ladies that haven't checked in yet today :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

The lovely linny had her beautiful baby girl this morning at 8.30 and weighing 6lbs 11oz. Both mother and daughter are well and doing fine. Linny is just a little tired :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oh my word you can tell i have not long had a baby my eyes are full of happy tears lol


----------



## kelster823

OMG I HAD A FEELING JUST A WEIRD FEELING... 

Thank you soo much for letting us know Spark... 

she is a little one..... 

oh PLEASE PLEASE tell her a BIG HUGE CONGRATS from me...


----------



## nevertogether

kel - got my fingers crossed it's ovulation for you and your opk's weren't a joke! would so be upset if that were the case. FX'ed.

CONGRATS LINNY and BABY! i'm so happy for her!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: she is a little one! i was only 4lbs 1oz though so i know she is just going to grow up and be a beautiful healthy girl! what a great day :)


----------



## sparkle05

kelster823 said:


> OMG I HAD A FEELING JUST A WEIRD FEELING...
> 
> Thank you soo much for letting us know Spark...
> 
> she is a little one.....
> 
> oh PLEASE PLEASE tell her a BIG HUGE CONGRATS from me...

Will do kelster :hugs::hugs:

Congratulations on the positive OV. I have just been reading a few pages. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kelster823

Hey Never and Spark :hi:

Never I swear they JUST COULDN'T ALL be wrong- and I mean my IC were VERY dark and three smiley faces yesterday.... 


Spark how is baby Asla doing? sleeping well for you?


----------



## Delilahsown

:yipee: Congrats Linny!!!! 

Spark- hope you're enjoying every bit of sugar with your sweet little girl!

Kel- Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :thumbup: i wouldn't worry so much about the neg opk this morning..they say you normally detect the surge for one day anyway. hopefully this is your O day and you catch that friggin egg!!!! i know its common for get a positive for more than a day, but even just ONE is normal. fx'd....

Dandy- woooohoooo!!! we can be 2ww buddies! haha...hopefully we can progress into the latter ...

:hi: Never, Yazzy and everyone else i've missed =(

have a wonderful day!!


----------



## sparkle05

kelster823 said:


> Hey Never and Spark :hi:
> 
> Never I swear they JUST COULDN'T ALL be wrong- and I mean my IC were VERY dark and three smiley faces yesterday....
> 
> 
> Spark how is baby Asla doing? sleeping well for you?

She's as good as gold. She feeds really well now, normally having a bottle at 1130 then sleeping till around 3 and then again around 6 so i think for 2 weeks that's brilliant. She is little bit unsettled during the day but as she is so good at night i cant grumble lol. We were signed off from the midwife yesterday and she now weighs 6lbs 110z so is gaining weight quite well. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Delilahsown said:


> :yipee: Congrats Linny!!!!
> 
> Spark- hope you're enjoying every bit of sugar with your sweet little girl!
> 
> Kel- Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :thumbup: i wouldn't worry so much about the neg opk this morning..they say you normally detect the surge for one day anyway. hopefully this is your O day and you catch that friggin egg!!!! i know its common for get a positive for more than a day, but even just ONE is normal. fx'd....
> 
> Dandy- woooohoooo!!! we can be 2ww buddies! haha...hopefully we can progress into the latter ...
> 
> :hi: Never, Yazzy and everyone else i've missed =(
> 
> have a wonderful day!!

 
Hi delilah, I am enjoying it very much. Even the night feeds lol. We are just in awe of her at the moment. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Hope you are well :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Thanks Delia babe :hugs: mucho appreciated and LOVE the fact that your temp is STILL UP THERE...... weeee doggie..............:thumbup: :thumbup:

Spark that is wonderful to hear she is doing well and sleeping for you at night...she is just sooo precious........... :cloud9:


----------



## AJThomas

CONGRATS LINNY!!! Wow, that was way earlier than any of us predicted!

Spark i'm glad to hear Isla is doing so well, i hope i have a small baby too cuz i'm small myself so i dont see myself naturally giving birth to a 8 or 9 lb baby!

Fx'd for all you ladies in the tww, i'll definitely be keeping my eyes open for some bfp announcements real soon!


----------



## CNotte

I see LINNY had her baby! Congrats! I hope mom and baby are both well and happy!!

I am so sorry for the MIA, we had a lot going on here. I finally had AF instead of a BFP so now I'm on CD 8 and on my week of 2k MG of MACA. DH is still taking 500 MG and no more. A little goes a long way correct? I hope this is our month simply because we don't know when DH is leaving out. Either March or April. This past cycle was 35 days instead of the predicted 38. I'm guessing the MACA took effect almost immediately into my LP. Has this happened with anyone else? Does it shorten your cycles to be more predictable?


----------



## yazzy

Yay congrats Linny!! Can't wait to hear what baby is called and really pleased all are well. 

Kel - don't some people only get a positive OPK for a few hours and that is why a lot miss it?? I would be confident that you have or are about to 'O'. 

Oh no now i've forgotton what else has written, tiredness has set in!


----------



## ttcbaby117

delia - Yes bloating and gas is a sign for me....also I get some anxiety! Horrbile huh!

Yazzy - sorry OH is being weird. Money can be a stressful situation esp. with a new bub on the way! I am sure you guys will work it out....but again sorry he is stressing you.

Sparkle - OMG, thank you for sharing such wonderful news!!!! Please let her know congrats from us and that we are thinking of her! Also, great news that Isla is sleeping through the night already....

Kel - Well a temp dip right now also helps to confirm Ovulation. I always have a dip right before I ovulate....SOOOOOO I am thinking you did! I will look for a nice high temp tomorrow! This is great news!

Cnotte - Maca helped me ovulate earlier....but it didnt shorten my LP....which might be what happened to you.

hi dandy and AJ

AFM - nothing going on here! CD 17 and 3 dpo....so I am in the TWW...weird though, my nips were hurting really bad last night which is not normal for me so early in the tww....I know it is too early to mean anything but just thought I would mention it.


----------



## Kiki0522

Linny- CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: I am so happy for you and cannot wait to see pictures of her! I hope you are all doing wonderful! 

Never- That is wonderful news about your appointment and the HSG! My mother tried for almost 2 years to have me, she had a HSG and was pregnant with me the following month! I will actually be getting one of those in a month or so as well. Oh it's so great for you to be moving forward! So happy for you. :)

Ttc- Hoping and fingers crossed for you hun! 

Dandy- Yay for O!! Fingers crossed so tightly for you! 

Leeze- I was thinking about doing acupunture! I am glad you wrote about that. It seems like it's going well for you! 

Kel- Look at those Opk's!! Oh wow! That is awesome! We just got more snow yesterday and then freezing rain. Did you get any of that? Kennebunkport is beautiful! I'm in Maine a lot. It's so nice up there. My family lives in Mass and Maine. 

Celtic- Glad to hear your appointment went well! You are getting very close! :)

Yazzy- That sounds fun.. dog training classes! I love dogs. I would love to do something like that. Happy 10 weeks! :)

Sparkle- I'm so happy to hear Isla is doing so well! She seems like such a sweetheart! It must be so amazing. 

AFM- The pregnacy is definitely ectopic. So I had to receive a mexotrethate injection yesterday. It's medicine to help dissolve all the cells that are forming in my tube. It's making me exhausted and a little nauseous. I was super uncomfortable all day yesterday and most of last night. The cramping and pressure from it was awful. I couldn't get comfortable. I'm doing a little better today but I have cramping and a dull throbbing pain on my left side which is where it is and it's making me nervous. I just want the medicine to work fast. I only have one tube. :( 

Hello :hi: Delilah, Aj, Char, Tnt, SBB, CNotte, & anyone I missed!


----------



## ttcbaby117

KiKi - oh hunny I am sooo sorry! I hope those meds take care of it all and preserves your tube. I will pray for a complete and fast recovery for you.....


----------



## AJThomas

I'm so sorry Kiki, i'll pray for you too that all will be well and you wont have any more complications.


----------



## nypage1981

Hi ladies- I have been thinking of starting to take maca but am usnure as to which one to buy. For those taking it- do you do the powder, liquid drops, or capsules? Is yours pure? And are there anythings to NOT take it with? I am on vitamin B complex, prenatal, EPO, and baby aspirin. Is this all kosher? Also, is there report of women getting more messed up from it or does that absolutely not happen? 
Any response appreciated. I do know how to google and find info but im looking for some personal experience with this one. Thanks.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Wow so much to remember now!:wacko:

Kiki oooh I hope it does work and your one tube is ok and im soo sorry it went this way for you, I hope you are ok and feeling better :hugs:

AJ dont worry about being small Im only 4ft 10 and my smallest was 8 pounds 5 :thumbup: you will have a lovely baby :flower:

Cnotte did the same for me earlier OV, so shorter cycle and LP stayed the same it does make cycles more regular! 

TCC I got that in the TWW as well FX it means the same for you as it did for me:hugs:

Sparkle is she a great little girl :thumbup: Love your new ticker

nypage1981 I took the capsules pick an organic ones if you can, It made me feel great, increased my energy, my moods sorted out my cycles and I am pregnant now so it also helped there:flower: I took it for 3 months Im not takling it now I stopped in the TWW hope that helps a bit!

Leeze yep that and I think he is worried about me being in pain and the length of the drive to the hospital 1 hour and about 20 minutes depending on traffic. so I guess I should be happy he cares bless him :flower: Im sure we will work it out and cope with it if that should happen! it might mean as soon as I feel labour starting I will get ready and go, if Im ok I call in to my mums she only lives a 20 to 30 minute drive from the hospital :haha:


Linny :dance::dance: Huge congrats on the great news your baby girl is here :happydance::happydance: I hope you are ok and recovering well and Dp was ok and I can not wait to see a picture :hugs:

Hey to every one else sending out loads of :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:yipee: yay linny, glad to hear all are well :happydance: cant wait for her story :thumbup:

kel sorry to dissapoint but im not temping for the rest of my 2ww, it just stresses me when im trying to read my temps lol :dohh: 

:wave: girl, i forgot what i read :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

oh kiki that sux :hugs: heres hoping for a quick healing process for you and you tube stays safe :thumbup:


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies - a quick check in for me as I'm going out for dinner in 5 mins with some friends

CONGRATULATIONS Linny - how fabulous!! Glad to hear from Sparkle that all is well :hugs::hugs:

Kel, I've heard before that sometimes the LH surge is less than 24 hours and that's why it's sometimes recommended to test twice daily so I wouldn't worry about that :hugs:

Kiki - let's hope those meds do their job quickly, good you found out at last what was happening - fingers crossed for next time :hugs:

Nypage - nice to see you over here, I remember you from some of the 2WW threads! I'm taking maca capsules, gelatinised ones and they seem to work for me (although not got BFP yet!!!!)

Celtic, that's a bit of a scary thought being 1 hour 20 mins from the hospital!! I heard of someone through work recently who hired a camper van and camped out with his OH for about 2 days outside a hospital because they were worried about the journey! Sweet, but maybe a bit overboard!! 

TTC and Dandy - good luck for 2WW!!

Hi to everyone else, sorry for short post but am gonna be late if I type anymore xx


----------



## nypage1981

Hey Leeze I remember you also! Sorry you are still trying, hope the maca helps. How long you been on it? Thanks for the responses ladies! Do you all take your maca with other things? Also, does it need to be stopped in 2WW or is that just what you want to do? I thought it could be taken the whole time.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nypage1981 said:


> Hey Leeze I remember you also! Sorry you are still trying, hope the maca helps. How long you been on it? Thanks for the responses ladies! Do you all take your maca with other things? Also, does it need to be stopped in 2WW or is that just what you want to do? I thought it could be taken the whole time.

You can take it trough out your cycle, I took eveningprimrose oil and omega3 along with mine but stopped the EP after a few cycles, I think some of the other girls are taking other vitamines with it. 
did you read how MACA works :thumbup: most stop taking it when they get their BFP as not enough reserch done on it in pregnancy :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome NY.....the capsules are easier to take as the powder isnt very tasty. I used both and if you arent in the mood for a shake then the powder can be a pain! I havent heard of Maca messing up anyones cycles in anything it made them shorter which meaned they oved sooner.....you can see in my siggy what I have been taking....I might try the baby aspirin next cycle....and not the epo...I heard taking them together can think your blood out to much.

Celitc- Oh I soooo hope so....was tingly nips a normal occurance for you this early in your cycle....that is what has me kinda weirded out...I seriously felt like my whole chest was on fire at one point last night....gonna try and not get my hopes up this early in the tww.....gonna be a long one!


----------



## CelticNiamh

ttcbaby117 said:


> welcome NY.....the capsules are easier to take as the powder isnt very tasty. I used both and if you arent in the mood for a shake then the powder can be a pain! I havent heard of Maca messing up anyones cycles in anything it made them shorter which meaned they oved sooner.....you can see in my siggy what I have been taking....I might try the baby aspirin next cycle....and not the epo...I heard taking them together can think your blood out to much.
> 
> Celitc- Oh I soooo hope so....was tingly nips a normal occurance for you this early in your cycle....that is what has me kinda weirded out...I seriously felt like my whole chest was on fire at one point last night....gonna try and not get my hopes up this early in the tww.....gonna be a long one!

Yep it was prob the first sign I got then it went away came back went away on till I got my BFP then my nipples were so sore wow up on till a few weeks ago, I was freaking out as I was thinking at this rate how in gods name would I feed baby :dohh::haha: but they are ok now bit sore now and then but no were what they were like! 
I remember getting a shap pain in one boob and wondering what the hell it was :haha: sooo FX :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh I pray it will happen for me.....funny but they arent that sore today...nips are fine now but boobs are sore only in the sides. I guess nothing to do but wait and see...

Ok Brad is home early from work so we are going to watch a movie catch up with you guys in a bit.


----------



## xcharx

Hello ladies :hi: sorry I haven't been on much 

Linny - big congratulations babe. Can't wait to see pics :) 

Will catch up properly girls, can't use this new phone properly x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: char


----------



## nypage1981

Ive read a tiny bit but mostly going off what women say about it on here. I think i'll try the drops or the capsules. Is there a certain brand thats best? 

I think Im giving up EPO also. It hasnt really done much for me.....maybe helped for PMS but not for CM. Still no EWCM. I didnt know taking baby aspirin with EPO can thin blood too much. Thats crazy, thanks for the heads up. 

My first sign of pregnancy is usually my nips also. They usually feel hard all the time and then I know I should test. Good luck to you!


----------



## kelster823

KiKi hun I am soo very sorry :( :hugs: so what you are doing is going to save your tube? yes KPT-- I love it there.... my mom grew up in Kennebunkport- so we have a family home there but I rent because I have more people that come up with us then bedroom in the house.. LOL

Leeze- hope you had a nice time out with friends

TTC- what movie did you and Brad watch? have you seen the one with Drew Barrymore and Justin Long- I think it is called Going the Distance? it is FUNNY!!!!

Dandy I hear ya on the temp thing..but CRAP can't stalk your ass...:rofl:

AFM- gonna get jiggie with it tonight.. when I got home from work I checked the ole cervix... it FEELS opened and I still have SOME EWCM but it is not high and soft...
JUST PRAY FOR A TEMP RISE TOMORROW... if I don;t have one I don't know WHAT I will do.............. go on I guess.............. my OPK are def negative today- took one at work-nadda negative and then one when I got home,, tad darker then the one from work but def negative

kay gonna eat din din now.. Chicken Cheese Steak with mushrooms YUMMMMMYYY


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - we watched The Town with Ben Affleck...OMG he looked good in that movie!


----------



## nypage1981

I have a question!

I have researched interweb about Maca for a while now and only finding those hooky sites that are tryign to sell their kind so its very hard to see something that seems genuine. Anyone get info or referred to maca by a doctor by any chance? And, how much do ya'll take? One site said 10 300 mg capsules a day? 10???


----------



## CelticNiamh

nypage1981 said:


> I have a question!
> 
> I have researched interweb about Maca for a while now and only finding those hooky sites that are tryign to sell their kind so its very hard to see something that seems genuine. Anyone get info or referred to maca by a doctor by any chance? And, how much do ya'll take? One site said 10 300 mg capsules a day? 10???

holy crap I wouldnt take 10 a day :wacko: its normally 2 per day! one in the morning and afternoon or both in the morning, I know the cycle I get pregnant I took double so 2 in the morning and 2 in the afternoon for two weeks and then I stopped taking them to give me a break! I would have started back on them again but got my BFP then :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

kel :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

I know I am the annoying question girl- but what was the amount in mg that you took then?


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls,

Kiki - lovely to see you back here. I am sooo sorry to hear it was ectopic and I am wishing you a speedy and full recovery so they can save your tube. If they give you a HSG that will clear your tube and fingers crossed give you your BFP :)

TTC - thanks hun, yeah there is no reason for OH to be a stress head over money as we are fine but thats just him I suppose, I am just so used to my family who just go with the flow and what happens, happens. Just thinking back to my BFP...I always get sore nips during and after ovulation, I think they stopped hurting but my bb's hurt a bit and the week I tested they were soooo sore...more than ever before. They are easing a little bit now which I have heard is normal. Fingers crossed for you :)

AFM - apart from being full of trapped wind I am all good. Dog training last night was fun, getting back into it now. Looking forward to the weekend, catching up with family and friends and just chilling.


----------



## AJThomas

NYpage we all took much higher doses of maca than that, each tab was like 1000-1500mcg so that's why you'd only need to take one or two a day with those, that 300mcg stuff is way too low!


----------



## nypage1981

Ah that makes sense. Thanks AJ!


----------



## kelster823

comes slidding in..............

my Ta Ta's HURT!!!! wooo hooooooooooo LOL 

TTC- yeah we watched that over the holidays it was a great movie but his accent NOT so good and he is FROM Boston... it sounded fake

Ut ohhhhhhhh Yazzy has the fartie farts :rofl:


----------



## kelster823

Where the hell is everyone???????????

I don't like talking with myself but if I have to I will have my own convo in here today :rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

kel :yipee: :happydance: yay girlie!! thats a great sign :yipee: wish mine hurt like normal :dohh: 

:wave: girls

im so over getting up at 4am :dohh: been going into work an hr early since the floods, i think next week im gonna get up an hr later :thumbup: im just buggered, cant wait to sleep in on the weekend


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> Where the hell is everyone???????????
> 
> I don't like talking with myself but if I have to I will have my own convo in here today :rofl:

:haha::haha: Kel Im here debating with my self to get up off my arse and make dinner! :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

kel :haha: :wacko:


----------



## kelster823

:rofl: Celtic order out.............. I have no idea what we are having today 

Dandy- UGH I know all to well the 4am crap.. before i started working from home that was my normal time everyday and it SUXS............

has the floods gone down?

ohh no- nooooooo sore ta ta's? they hurt if I squeeze them but then again IF I def did O they won't start hurting good for a few more days


----------



## dandybrush

yes kel i always have sore nips when i Ov :dohh: this time nada... :shrug: maybe i didnt really OV :shrug: yes 4 am does suck!! and yes the floods have gone down, we are bak at work we are running on generators :dohh: and they are still cleaning, but we are functioning :thumbup:

sorry gotta jump in the shower then off to work :dohh:


----------



## xcharx

Hello ladies :hi: how us everyone? Missed u guys x


----------



## kelster823

that is good to hear.....

Have a good day at work

and just remember not EVERY cycle is the same............ I would DEF say you O'd I have no doubt at all..............

look at me.. I have been ON progesterone cream since Jan 6th and that is suppose to SURPRESS ovulaton because it tricks the body to think it has already O'd and when I stop- it decreases the levels and I shed my uterus- and HELLO period time...

well I also found out that it can also TRIGGER ovulation.. because I am progesterone deprived I guess I leveled out my hormones this time around.... so why have I not O'd in the past months???? I dunno


:hi: CHAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how are you


----------



## nevertogether

kel - i'm here. i've been sick all week and just been layed up in bed. had to miss today's temperature, i took it, but i had a fever so it was pointless to even put down. so glad to hear the tata's are sore and hopefully your temps will confirm it!

dandy - i didn't think i ovulated last cycle either because my nipples never got sore, but then it was confirmed by the FS that i did so i wouldn't worry about not ovulating or not having the sore nipples sweets.

char - missed you too honey!

kiki - so sorry for the news. we will be here to get through this with you and hopefully the best can come from it. 

celtic - i spent the last few hours debating the same thing and finally did!

DH and i just booked our long over due honey moon to athens & santorini, greece, in april! :happydance:


----------



## CNotte

TTC & Celtic - this helps to know a lot. My LP is usually 14 - 16 days but to have a 35 day cycle was nice too :happydance: I'm hoping it'll shorten me down between 28 and 31 soon if not help me get that awesome :bfp: I'm praying for.

Celtic - did you have your DH take Maca?

Kiki - I'm so sorry to hear about your ectopic. I'm praying for you sweetie. I had a friend go through that and within 3 months she was prego again and had a healthy little boy.

Welcome NY!! I'm trying the capsules and I'm already up to 2k MG a week. By Sunday I'll be taking 2500 and stopping there considering my body weight. Have DH take 500 MG a day to start him off, that's what I'm having my DH try. 

Kel - sounds like a good starter sign! I'm rooting for you darling!


----------



## kelster823

aww Never babe I hope you feel better hun :hugs: that is what i had to do in Dec... when I was sick, my temps were in the high 99 range and well WE ALL know that is not a temp that I would get.. :lol: 



> DH and i just booked our long over due honey moon to athens & santorini, greece, in april!

 accckkkk AWESOME.....................




> Kel - sounds like a good starter sign! I'm rooting for you darling!

I hope so.... thanks hun


----------



## nevertogether

cnotte - we're almost cycle buddies, i'm only a day ahead :)

love ya kels :hugs:


----------



## CNotte

nevertogether said:


> cnotte - we're almost cycle buddies, i'm only a day ahead :)

You're right! We can stick with being Cycle Buddies, I've never had one! :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm hoping this is the only cycle you have one! FX'ed! :dust:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kel to late moved my lazy ass and cooked some yummy food now I have heartburn and Im craving some thing Fizzy :wacko: ooh the joys! 


CNotte I did and he took ginzing oops think I spelt that wrong sorry! as well :flower: 

Never that sounds amazing :happydance: feel better soon :hugs:

xcharx good to see you :flower:

TNT were are you hope your chilling out and loads of luck for tomorrow hope that egg is super duper and the swimmers are on over drive:thumbup:

Man I just had a low before dinner so have DH getting me a wee treat shhhhh its chocolate :cloud9: to help bring them back up! whoops should have gotten off my ass sooner to eat :dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yazzy - Well I hope they get so sore that I cant move....LOL

Kel - Um, I think we got a nice temp spike..YOU OVED YOU OVED....I know I know....I wont count my chickens but I sent you all my high temp mojo I could last night....so this morning I got a low one....hahaha...well if it had to go to anyone, I am happy it was you hun! Didnt I tell you that the prog you were taking might trigger ovulation...hahaha..Geez I should be a dr...LOL

Char - hey hun

Dandy - any symptoms to spot yet????

never - I am sooooo jealous of your honeymoon...wow hun have a great time and take loads of pics!

Celtic - oh take care of yourself hun! You got our next maca bub inside of you!

Thinking of you Linny, Sparkle, and SBB!

Um who did I forget??????????


----------



## CelticNiamh

ttcbaby117 said:


> yazzy - Well I hope they get so sore that I cant move....LOL
> 
> Kel - Um, I think we got a nice temp spike..YOU OVED YOU OVED....I know I know....I wont count my chickens but I sent you all my high temp mojo I could last night....so this morning I got a low one....hahaha...well if it had to go to anyone, I am happy it was you hun! Didnt I tell you that the prog you were taking might trigger ovulation...hahaha..Geez I should be a dr...LOL
> 
> Char - hey hun
> 
> Dandy - any symptoms to spot yet????
> 
> never - I am sooooo jealous of your honeymoon...wow hun have a great time and take loads of pics!
> 
> Celtic - oh take care of yourself hun! You got our next maca bub inside of you!
> 
> Thinking of you Linny, Sparkle, and SBB!
> 
> Um who did I forget??????????


OMG :dohh: flippin hell I am next scary :happydance:

Time for more of you to join me I think!! we need to add 3 or hell allof you :cloud9: now that would make my year never mind my day!


----------



## CNotte

Never - I hope you're right and I hope your next cycle is the last for you for a long while!! FX'd for you darling!!:thumbup:

Celtic - how many MG of Maca was your DH taking?


----------



## kelster823

Celtic what ya make????????????? I am getting hungry lol I didn't eat lunch

TTC oooh geesh thank you for the vibes hun but I am soo sure I didn't take away your temp.............. just an ODD yucky temp today for you........you take it orally? could you possibly of slept with your mouth open last nite? or maybe a tad colder in the ISLAND GETAWAY you live in,,,I do't even want to KNOW the temp there

YEAH WE ARE GETTING MORE FLUCKING SNOW tonight... Tuesday we got 2 more inches AND ICE to top it off now MORE......................Son a B................


----------



## CelticNiamh

CNotte said:


> Never - I hope you're right and I hope your next cycle is the last for you for a long while!! FX'd for you darling!!:thumbup:
> 
> Celtic - how many MG of Maca was your DH taking?

oh god I am not sure, hold on while i try find the one we were taking! well there was 500mg x 250 Capsulesand we took two per day! this is the one we took! 
https://cgi.ebay.ie/MACA-500mg-x-25...auty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item3a4b15c8b4

I gave the bottle to my sister as she get POCS from her weight and her AF stops she hadnt had one in 6 months:wacko: but she was only on the MACA for two weeks and she had one she was delighted! prob not so happy with the feeling horney side effect as she is single at the mo!


----------



## dandybrush

kel did you know you were prog deprived? do you remember how much you took to bring on Ov?? you might be able to do it again :happydance: 

never :hugs: sorry you have been sick, hope you get better quick

thanx guys i know you are right, its just weird that my nips arent sore :shrug: its so bizarre :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

dandybrush said:


> kel did you know you were prog deprived? do you remember how much you took to bring on Ov?? you might be able to do it again :happydance:
> 
> never :hugs: sorry you have been sick, hope you get better quick
> 
> thanx guys i know you are right, its just weird that my nips arent sore :shrug: its so bizarre :haha:

may be not having sore nipples is a sign for you! FX


----------



## dandybrush

snow!! :cold: i love snow :cloud9:

celtic :haha: yep girlie you are next, then we got yazzy and char bring up the rear (is that all the preggo girls?) then us non prego girls dragging the chain :dohh: would be nice to see a few bfps soon, its been pretty quiet


----------



## dandybrush

haha wishful thinking celtic, but wouldnt the signs start after i actually get preg and not just when im Oving :dohh: 

and ttc no symptoms to spot yet, im exhausted, tired all the time, but im thinking thats the fact i've been waking up at 4 am every day :dohh: any symptoms for you yet ttc?


----------



## kelster823

> kel did you know you were prog deprived? do you remember how much you took to bring on Ov?? you might be able to do it again

Yep I have known, that is what they think was the cause of my last MC- my progesterone levels we SOOO freakin low.. VERY LOW

I take the same amount each time I decide to take it... well at least when I think I O'd.... 

I found this article on line

https://www.goodprogesteronecream.com/conception.html

*Progesterone cream was used by John Lee, MD to also help infertility after the age of 35 for women. Progesterone may be used to trigger ovulation, and get the woman to conceive. 

Many times as women pass the age of 35, they have regular cycles, but they are making only estradiol and NOT progesterone. This is because after the age of 35, the follicles come up, do NOT ovulate and go back down. Normally, the follicle would pop out an egg, and then the used follicle becomes the corpus luteum. The corpus luteum then produces progesterone. 

However, after the age of 35, the follicle comes up and then goes back down. No egg is released. No corpus luteum is produced. No progesterone is produced. After the age of 35, only estradiol is produced during most menstrual cycles. This ensures estrogen dominance. *

that part really had my mouth wide open 


oh yeah BTW you can HAVE OUR SNOW I am done with snow now..... it makes my house all dirty at the door way and my kitchen


----------



## nevertogether

i'm with you on the hating snow kel. i was over it after the second storm hit germany. now i'm ready for our summer that only last for like two months.


----------



## dandybrush

kel :dohh: just post the snow over then :thumbup: 

celtic - thats funny about your sis being horney and single :haha: the maca really sounds awesome when you hear stories like that

and never maybe your honeymoon will be your bfp cycle :happydance: yay im excited plus i looooovvvvvvvvveeeee holidays!! so have lots of fun


----------



## nevertogether

that would be amazing dandy, but not sure i will even be fertile then. i know i'm not going to be next month when i see him, then in april i don't know, and after that we don't know when our next time together will even be. we are trying to not look that far in advance though because it's depressing.


----------



## dandybrush

:cry: :hugs: try not to think about it just have lots of fun :winkwink: you are a strong person never, i know i could never do what you are doing (in the distance from you OH) :hugs: i really hope you get your bumb i mean *BUMP* :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

bumb :rofl: i know what you meant though. i wish for all you girls SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much!!


----------



## dandybrush

:blush: oops :rofl: i didnt even realise that!!! :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

goodnight sweethearts.. need to get some rest to fight this sickness off. hopefully i'll have a normal temperature in the morning. 

good luck to those awaiting their beans birth! good luck to those hoping for temperature rises tomorrow! good luck to those waiting to ovulate! GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!

kisses my maca ladies!! :kiss:


----------



## dandybrush

night never :kiss: sleep well and get better


----------



## CelticNiamh

dandybrush said:


> kel :dohh: just post the snow over then :thumbup:
> 
> celtic - thats funny about your sis being horney and single :haha: the maca really sounds awesome when you hear stories like that
> 
> and never maybe your honeymoon will be your bfp cycle :happydance: yay im excited plus i looooovvvvvvvvveeeee holidays!! so have lots of fun

:haha: my poor sister:haha: she has some toys :blush::rofl:


----------



## dandybrush

:rofl: :blush:


----------



## kelster823

Nite Never get some rest and feel better

Celtic-- OMG I am blushing for your sister


----------



## yazzy

Ok just been reading through everyone's posts and kind of forgotton everything already! My memory is shocking lately!!!

Having a chilled night tonight, I got my letter from the hospital and my scan is next Wed 26th....not long to wait at all I am sooo excited but will be so scared on the day!! I will only be 11 weeks to the day so hope that will be ok.

Have a great evening everyone :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> Nite Never get some rest and feel better
> 
> Celtic-- OMG I am blushing for your sister

OOH :blush: was that a bit TMI ooops sorry! :winkwink:


----------



## Leeze

Hello lovelies :hugs::hugs:

Nypage - nice to see you've stuck around on here. This really is a lovely bunch of women on here! I started taking 4 x 500mg tablets of the sort on this website https://www.naturallygreen.co.uk/sentia-organic-gelantinized-maca-capsules-100-x-500mg-p-665.html - I was taking 2 with breakfast and 2 with lunch because I heard they can have a stimulant effect and so it's best not to take in the evening. When I went to see a specialist fertility nutritionist she said I would get the same benefits from taking 1 with breakfast and 1 with lunch - also I'd been getting some bad indigestion and thought it might have been something to do with that. I've been taking it since about September or October. I've found it's really helped with energy levels too. Good luck with it :hugs:

Celtic - how does it feel to be the next one to drop? Your ticker says 57 days, are you taking bets yet for a possible date? I bet it will come around quickly!! I agree that some of the rest of us should get our BFPs soon, so we can help take the heat of you. It's the least we can do!!! :winkwink::haha:

Kel - I hope you're getting lots of BD-ing in honey. And that your prog cream helps. That was an interesting and slightly scary post you made about the over 35s (I'm 38 and I'm trying not to worry too much but it's hard!!!). :hugs:

TTC - I used to get sore nipples every month for about a week before AF but since I've been taking starflower oil and having acupuncture I don't get this any more. I know this sounds a bit strange but I kind of miss it! Not having it lulls me into a false sense of thinking that it might be my month each time because I've heard lots of women don't get sore nipples until their BFP comes!!! How annoying our bodies can be, why can't they just do what we want them too!! :haha:

Never - hooray for honeymoons!! Sounds romantic and lovely. Something else to look forward to :hugs:

Char - great to see you back, hope things are going well for you :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, I hope you're all doing ok! :hugs:

AFM - no more possible "symptoms" - except feeling tired and having some slight tugging in lower right side. Problem is that I feel like this every month around this time (for about the last 4 or 5 months anyway) so I'm trying not to read anything into it. If I could do anything more to make it turn into a BFP then I definitely would because I think we could do with a morale-boost on here for those of us still waiting for our BFPs. If it doesn't happen for me this month then I'm going to pass the baton on to whoever is next to test!!! I'm going to test on Saturday or Sunday (or maybe both) so will keep you posted!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## CelticNiamh

yazzy said:


> Ok just been reading through everyone's posts and kind of forgotton everything already! My memory is shocking lately!!!
> 
> Having a chilled night tonight, I got my letter from the hospital and my scan is next Wed 26th....not long to wait at all I am sooo excited but will be so scared on the day!! I will only be 11 weeks to the day so hope that will be ok.
> 
> Have a great evening everyone :)

you sound tired :flower: yay for scan hope you get a picture!


----------



## Leeze

OOOh - Yazzy - hooray for scans!!! not long at all! hope you get a nice pic to keep xxx :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

im gonna test on sat 28 jan, that way AF is a day late, dont think it will be though :dohh: need to get OH to get his sample checked :dohh: 

nah celtic i dont think there is such a think as TMI when we talk about CM and CP and everything in between :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: yazzy :yipee: for the scan, hope you get and post a pic for us to see ;)


----------



## kelster823

ahh Celtic.. not TMI .. just funny is all :lol:

Dandy I will testing on Feb 1st-- GREAT 5 days before Super Bowl Sunday and we are having a HUGE party here- yeah if I am.......... how am I gonna keep that a secret? Kellie not drinking beer on Super Bowl Sunday- gonna have to pretend PLUS I have family coming in that weekend and staying here GONNA BE VERY HARD if I am

Leeze it is very interesting isn't it... but now I know WHY I O'd while taking the cream

Yazzy- YAY 1st scan- you gonna find out what you are having?


----------



## nypage1981

Kelster- I just flew home from New York on tuesday and there was a stupid ice storm that day. Then I fly home to minneapolis and we are like 4,000 degrees below zero here. I cant escape the cold and snow! My OH is from Jersey- where abouts are ya? I think he grew up in Clinton...if there is a Clinton. Lol. Sounded maybe familiar. 

Thanks for the answers ladies and welcoming me into here and not making me feel like the "new kid" in High School or something:) I like the engergy in here. Must be the Maca you all are on!! haha. 

I have been slight crampy yest and today. So I had a dream of course that I was preg. Seems highly impossible since I didnt catch my positive OPK for the past 2 months. Sigh. I think its the EPO or vit B but dont know which. I JUST WANT A BABY. End of story, eh. I will get us both on Maca for next cycle. I should be about CD 20 today but maybe DPO something. I didnt test OPK while in new york for a long weekend so I may have missed it. But we sure had some awesome Baby making sex so here's to hoping. CHeers!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: nypage i hear you we all JUST WANT A BABY :dohh: lots of :dust: hoping you catch the eggie


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks dandy! I hope someone on here catches it soon to bring happy BFP news!


----------



## kelster823

> Kelster- I just flew home from New York on tuesday and there was a stupid ice storm that day. Then I fly home to minneapolis and we are like 4,000 degrees below zero here. I cant escape the cold and snow! My OH is from Jersey- where abouts are ya? I think he grew up in Clinton...if there is a Clinton. Lol. Sounded maybe familiar

ewwwwwwwwwwwwww I can only imaging HOW frigin COLD it is there.... bbrrrrrrr

Clinton- yep there is a Clinton NJ and also a Clifton.. Clinton is more near NYC.. I live in central NJ near- New Brunswick- Rutgers University is right down the street from us:)

I took both pills and powder form of Maca but I stopped EONS ago.. Don't kmow why I just did


----------



## nypage1981

Oh cool Kel! Then yes, its clinton he grew up in cuz he has mentioned going to things in NY a lot as a kid so im just assuming. 

I take it the Maca didnt ever do much for ya huh.


----------



## kelster823

then yip Clinton it is.... how funny LOL

umm I stopped after I got PG in March- but after my MC I would take it here and there but I completely stopped in Aug I think.... I just wanted everything outta my body- i was taking to much crap

I got a pretty F'd up body- ask the girls in here.... it's ALWAYS a guessing game whether I am gonna O or not....

so this is special- me O'ing the other day and getting positive OPKS....truly SAD but after a while it's just routine


----------



## nypage1981

Well thats fabulous! When are you due to test? 

Im with ya. Think i O? But sometimes cant get a darn positive OPK just close. Sooooo, who knows. I dont temp. And YES I know temping is wonderful and I should do it, but I dont! I just hafta hope I ovulate every few months at least and catch it when it does. PFffft. 
You takin anything now or just au natural? I need to clean out my system I think but afraid if I quit things it'll be even more messed up. I've had 2 MC also very far apart from each other so I do not get pregnant very easily. Boo.


----------



## kelster823

Gonna test Feb 1st but I KNOW I will be doing it WAY earlier then that

I had two MC to close together... 1st Oct 2009 and then April 2010... LOL 1st ever pg at the age of 38-- now 40 ummm I don't have much time left :( and didn't think I could EVER get PG so my 1st MC was a SURPRISE-- didn't even know I was pregnant and I was 6 to 7 weeks along based on my BETA levels

I hear ya on the temping but do you think if you do then you might have a better shot of knowing for sure? there is such a SMALL window of opportunity


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel - well I have been reading and a second estrogen surge at 4-5 dpo is normal....maybe I am finally normal...imagine...LOL

leeze - yeah well I usually get that too around 8-9 dpo but never this early! Oh well....like we all know every cycle is different.

never - feel better hun!

yazzy - yeah for the scan!!!

hi dandy, NY and everyone else! I am going to spend sometime with Brad...he is sulking on the couch b/c he is sick of his cast! He is threatening to cut it off early...men can be such babies...but we love them!


----------



## nypage1981

Heya TTC! You'd be testing around end of jan/ begin of feb? GL on that being normal! haha. 

Hi Kel- yes, its rediculous that I wont temp. But my Hunny thinks im being too stressed about this already and he may just think its too much if I do that so I dont want to turn him off to the whole idea now, ya know? He is fine with me pushing vits on him, cutting his caffeine, and doing my OPKS and having outbursts of crazy if I dont feel we are BDing enough:) But dont want him to lose interest in the baby making! Soon though, I keep saying that, SOON if nothing works I WILL temp. I know that has to be done before ever going to a specialist too so they know whats up. 

Im due for AF around feb 1st also. So we are close in all that. Have you guys done the FS route also? I so hope this is your time....im sure you do too! How old is DH? 

My MC were feb 2007 and oct 2009 so yea....no protection against babies in all that either so my body is stubborn. 2009 we think I may have lost twins. Go figure. Seems if I keep having MC's there will be a lot of dates that are hard to get past each year! The due dates are hard, and also the dates of the MC, and then there's baby loss awareness day in October.....Ok, enough of the boo hooing! Sorry for the rant. Im working overnight and too bored.


----------



## yazzy

Leeze - good luck for testing...I am sooo hoping for you :)

Kel - you still have plenty of time to have a baby and I would be over the moon to see it happen for you this year. Just really pleased you got your positive OPK this month, gives you a bit of a boost.

Never - hope you are feeling better and are ok for the weekend.

Celtic - yep definitely tired at the mo but this is easing a bit now. How are you feeling? Can't believe you are next in line for baby arriving....I remember when you got your BFP!

Dandy - good luck for testing, just remember PMA!

Nypage - I don't think i've said welcome yet! I hope you enjoy your time with all of us :)

Right I best get back to work, sooo tired today as I just couldn't sleep last night. Looking forward to the weekend although all the baby Devon Rex kittens are going to their new homes this weekend - where have those 13 weeks gone!!
Have a lovely day everyone, speak to you later :)


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Yazzy. Im excited to try my maca next cycle. I may have already read this answer, but did you have OH take the maca also? And how many cycles on it until you got your bfp and how long did you try before that? Just wondering if you think it was, in fact, the maca that did it or if it was just combination of all.


----------



## nevertogether

wake up kel and ttc! i want to see your temps!

yazzy - hope you get a lot of rest today after work. i can't imagine how exhausted you are. i'm very excited for your scan!

my unit! so proud of them..

https://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/mede...DMTBubDFvaGwyBHBvcwMyMARzZWMDZXAEc2xrA2ltYWdl


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning Ladies!!
:happydance: Yahoooooo Kel! Loving that temp rise!!

Never- HAVE FUNNNNN!!!! Santorini is the ONE place that when people ask- where would you want to be right now- I say- Santorini, Greece. I am always in awe when I look at photos of the place. so beautiful. And hey- you might get a surprise out of it :thumbup:

:hi: Yazzy!! How are you feeling these days??

Welcome Nypage!

:hi: TTC, Dandy, Celtic, Leeze, TnT, AJ, Char.... 

i know i've missed a lot- hard to keep with this thread!:blush: Hope you all have a fab day!


----------



## kelster823

Good morning

Never I'm up I'm up and been outside SHOVELING FLUCKING SNOW AGAIN.........enough already AND more to come Tuesday into Wednesday and heard that is suppose to be a WALP of a storm................ GRRREEAAATTTTTT

AWESOME you should be very proud Never... :) 





> Yahoooooo Kel! Loving that temp rise!!

me too sweetie me too of couse I am gonna have to be a SLOW riser but I will frigin TAKE IT!!!! just to know my tootie toot is working down there makes me happy :rofl: I LUV your rise to hun.................. whoopie



> kel - well I have been reading and a second estrogen surge at 4-5 dpo is normal....maybe I am finally normal...imagine...LOL

ahhhh haa so I am waiting to see what today brings YOU my friend



> But my Hunny thinks im being too stressed about this already and he may just think its too much if I do that so I dont want to turn him off to the whole idea now

soooooooooo soooooooo hear ya on that one BIG TIME- it just seems like it is a routine and that we only do it to DO IT.. and I want back to way it was before I got pregnant the 1st time .... my hubby will be 42 in April and I will be 41 in August



> you still have plenty of time to have a baby

ahh thanks babe but in reality I don't- just look how long it took me to really O - 10 months- I can't be waiting every 10 months... :rofl: 

ok so I am gonna get my coffee

Hello to ALL the other ladies that haven't checked in yet :hi:

I'll be back in a bit


----------



## yazzy

Nypage - I had a few issues when stopping bcp - it took 6 months before my first AF arrived! I started Maca around this time and also my OH took it for a month or 2 with me. I then bought organic capsules and OH said he could swallow them lol so I continued taking them. My cycles AF arrived 3 months later (actually kind of normal for me) then they shortened to 53 days, next one was 43 days and on the following cycle I got my BFP (this cycle was also 43 days). I had pretty much stopped the maca by this point but I believe it helped to start regulating things. It was a total of 12/13 months of stopping bcp before getting my BFP but month 3 of having cycles every 6 weeks (was due to start clomid). Hope that helps :)

Delilah - i'm feeling a lot better in myself this week thank you, hormones hit me hard from weeks 5 - 9 but now i'm feeling more myself I am back to being on top of the world again...although full of gas which is horrendous...never had anything like it lol! How are you? Are you testing this month??? 

Never - I forgot to say ahhh Santorini looks beautiful, have a fabulous holiday and enjoy the sunshine :)


----------



## dandybrush

well morning ladies :wave: kel :haha: sorry the snow is being so painful, it seems to be weird weather all around :shrug: something to do with the lanina? :shrug: 

have a great day girls, im off to bed :sleep: :kiss:


----------



## nypage1981

Wow yazzy im glad it worked for you! How exciting you are almost out of 1st tri also! 

Kel- i hope you had many good years of BDing before making it business:) 

Does anyone know this- how do maca and vit B work together? Correct me if im wrong here- doesnt vit B make the cycle longer while maca is supposed to make it shorter? I confused!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Ok, i think i'm all caught up now but you guys added a lot of pages in just a couple hours!

Never i hope you feel better soon and great news about the honeymoon! DH and i had our official one just about two weeks ago and it was lovely so i know yours will be great, especially in such a lovely place!

Kel i'm so happy that you ov'd! Lets just hope that temp keeps up now and we're in business!

Hi to everyone else! Everything else i read seems to have flown out my head.

AFM not much to report, CD 9 i think so this is the boring part of the cycle, nothing to do really.


----------



## ttcbaby117

NY - what do you do for work that has you up overnight? A nurse???? ANyway looks lke we are cycle buds...I am testing on the 30th....I believe the B Vitamin will make your LP longer...maca will make you ovulate sooner so it will shorten the first half of your cycle. Does that make sense????

Welsh - Where are you?????/not sure if you are taking orders but I am testing on the 30th....

Kel - I am loving that temp today!

never - you are funny! Temp went back up....Those pics gave me a chill...they are just so brave....and we forget about how much they are sacrificing sometimes....

Delia - we are also cycle buddies....awesome...when are you testing???? Any symptoms...I am trying so hard not to S/S but it is almost impossible.

Yazzy - awww so you found homes for all of the kittens?

Aj - Oh I understand .....it is teh boring part of the cycle....I tend to past the time tryign to figure out when to have sex...LOL

TnT - Hope you are doign well hun and your inseminations are going well.


----------



## kelster823

TTC WHOZZIE yippie a temp rise.. this is weird we have a BUNCH of us testing around the same time. and I am just so happy to able to be one of them :)

NYpage- ohh yeah we have had many years of FUN :sex: been with hubby for 21 years and married 17 this year.. OMG 17 years.......... 

AJ yeah this is the VERY boring part of the cycle.........:(

Dandu sending SNOW your way

Yazzy!!! yeah so glad you did find homes... I would of LOVE to have taking one BUT 1. we live in different countries 2. hubby said no more cats.. I miss my kitties very much but I DO NOT Miss the litter box AT ALL


----------



## kelster823

I SEEEEEEEEEEE LINNY ON HERE


LINNY LINNY LINNY How are YOU- how is miss lil thing?? what ya name her?? 

OMG I am so excited to hear all about it


----------



## nypage1981

TTC- Im in radiology! So kinda like a nurse but no but wiping....'cept that one time.....:) 
Glad to have you as a cycle bud. I do get it about the maca and vit b...kind of. Lol. Wonderin if its beneficial to do both or not...any suggestions on that matter from anyone? 

I wont be testing unless AF doesnt show. But thats bonkers anyway, since last cycle I was a week late with BFNs so that was no fun! Im feeling all weird though because ive had cramps for the last 2 days. No idea what day I am or if im a DPO so seems weird to be cramping now since AF due in like 2 weeks yet.....sigh. Im broken. Anyone know of a good adoption agency??? shesh.


----------



## yazzy

TTC - yes all kittens found homes within 2 days of being advertised...have a look here if you like https://kermaludevonrex.wordpress.com/ my sister put together a little website/blog for people to follow. My mum is keeping Matilda, the chocolate girl is off to London and the 2 boys are going to Torquay. Its going to be sooo sad to see them go!

As Kel said exciting times with lots of the maca girls testing around the same time...I hope January/Febuary are lucky months :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

NY - I would take them both! The B12 will help with the LP which will give the eggy time to embed and the maca will help you ovulate sooner and maybe with a better quality egg....cant hurt I dont think!

yazzy - oh that is great! I love kitties but am so allergic...it stinks!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nypage1981 said:


> Wow yazzy im glad it worked for you! How exciting you are almost out of 1st tri also!
> 
> Kel- i hope you had many good years of BDing before making it business:)
> 
> Does anyone know this- how do maca and vit B work together? Correct me if im wrong here- doesnt vit B make the cycle longer while maca is supposed to make it shorter? I confused!!!

Maca blances out your hormones it works on the putirty gland in the brain so if your cycles are long yes it will reduce them back to a more norml length, here is some information Ive copied the best info!

(Maca is a nourishing food for the endocrine system, aiding both the pituitary, adrenal, and thyroid glands (all involved in hormonal balance.) Maca has the ability to affect key hormones in both women and men without containing hormones itself.

Maca helps to stimulate and nourish the pituitary gland, acting as a tonic for the hormone system. When the pituitary gland functions optimally, the entire endocrine system becomes balanced, because the pituitary gland controls the hormone output of the other three glands.
In women, maca works by controlling estrogen in the body. Estrogen levels that are high or low at the wrong time can keep a woman from becoming pregnant or keep her from carrying to term. Excess estrogen levels also cause progesterone levels to become too low. *Taking maca may help to increase the progesterone levels* which are essential to carrying a healthy pregnancy.

Estrogen in men produces erectile dysfunction or lack of libido, low sperm count, and lowered production of seminal fluid. Men who use maca have been seen to have an increased libido and healthy sperm.

Maca may help to

# Balance hormonal levels in women.
# Increase libido in both men and women.
# Increase egg health.
# Increase seminal volume, sperm count per ejaculation, and sperm motility. 

I found that infor herehttp://natural-fertility-info.com/maca but they are trying to sell thier own brand so got the best info out of it :haha:

as far as I know vit B 6 works on your LP so if its short it lengthens it! I dont think the two will contradict each other they both work on blancing hormones in the body. do you have a problem with your LP is it a 10 days or shorter?

ALso if your taking Vitamin B if I remember correctly its better to take the whole complex so look oit for the Vit B complex I got mine in tesco!


----------



## kelster823

ya know the WEIRD thing 

If I add one more higher temp for tomorrow it gives me my O date as Wednesday 

AND my EDD would be Oct 12th 2011-based on O day... 

OK how weird is the fact that I started to MC on Oct 12, 2009- but didn't know that I had until Oct 13, 2009


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> ya know the WEIRD thing
> 
> If I add one more higher temp for tomorrow it gives me my O date as Wednesday
> 
> AND my EDD would be Oct 12th 2011-based on O day...
> 
> OK how weird is the fact that I started to MC on Oct 12, 2009- but didn't know that I had until Oct 13, 2009

its Faith may be :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

maybe :winkwink: hee hee hee


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> maybe :winkwink: hee hee hee

I hope soooo :flower:


----------



## Linny

:wave: kel!!

Sorry I haven't read back so i'm hoping all are ok? Let me know if there are any :bfp: i might have missed! 

I hear Sparkle filled you all in, typing is slow with one hand as i'm breast feeding my lovely daughter Maisy Rose Little :D

Well I have to say I wasn't expecting her early but my birth story is quite nice so i'll share if thats ok :)

Went to bed tuesday night at about half 10 and woke up an hour later soaked through with pinky blood! Went to the toilet and there was loads more blood and it didn't seem to stop. Was crapping myself at this point so woke OH up who told me to call hospital. Looking back it was quite funny cos i just kept running out the bathroom for the number for hospital and then running back in cos this clear liquid started gushing out and covering my pad!!!!! Thats when it hit me......it was my waters and she was coming :)

Hospital wanted me in to take a look at me so by 12am I was being examined. They confirmed my waters had gone but that most likely labour wouldn't start for 24hours as I was only getting light back pain and wasn't even registering properly on there monitor. They wanted to keep me in though cos of my high blood pressure and found protein in my urine. 

OH as sent home at 2am and I tried to get some sleep. By 3.30am i had period cramps that were really picking up and felt such a wuss having to ask for pain relief...they told me it was early labour and gave me paracetomal :( I was joking that I was a weakling and god help me when the 'proper' contractions started!!!

I was in this small ward struggling with what felt like the worst period cramps ever, and trying not to make a noise. They seemed to get closer & closer and soon there was no let up in between. By 5am I struggled to walk to nurse who advised me to take a bath...so off I went! Bath was ok but after a while I felt heavy in my bottom. Once out I was back on the ward asking for something else. One of the nurses finally took me seriously at 6am and said they'd better have a look (up to this point I hadn't been examined at all!!) To my shock I was 9cm....and i'd got there in record time with no real pain relief :happydance:

Then it went quick, OH was told to come in and hurry and was wheeled to delivery in massive pain with no real letup in between! OH was fantastic, it all went smoothly (but very painfully) and Maisy was born at 8.12am. What a shock to call our families that day to say she was here :) I got home yesterday afternoon and were just getting by on a minimum amount of sleep.....I had NONE tuesday night as was in labour, half and hour or so weds night in hospital due to babies crying all night and my baby being greedy and last night had an hour and a half so were getting there!

She's wonderful but my boobs hurt :rofl:

Anyway will be back to check in on you all, sorry its been so long :)


----------



## kelster823

AWW LINNY look at her............ how frigin precious :hugs: beautiful name as well 

I bet you were surprised but glad labor went well

BIG CONGRATS TO YOU AGAIN


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: Girls!!!

LINNY- OMG OMG OMG OMG :happydance::happydance: I musta missed that little one is here! CONGRATULATIONS I love your pic. She is precious and just LOVE the name Maisy Rose....so cute! And boy did you have a delivery story there. Such a strong woman. Glad OH actually pulled through and did great! Sorry the ta's ta's hurt though!




Im at work and can't really catch up properly!


----------



## nevertogether

linny - maisy is so freaking beautiful! wow.... we were all wrong on EDD hehe. get some rest girl. what a whirld wind birthing story and what a strong cookie you are!

kel - i was thinking WED as your ovulation date anyway. how ironic of the EDD. i agree with celtic, maybe it's fate.

i'm feeling a lot better today and thank you for all the well wishes girls. 3rd day of high's on the CBFM. i'm having a feeling i might ovulate sooner than usual this cycle, but who knows. my hormones have been crazy this week and i've been so insecure. this usually only happens around ovulation and around my period.


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies... 

kel - yay hope its a bfp :) :) wahoo!! 

Linny - Omg I hope my labour is good like yours :) shes luvly :) Aww soo proud of you!! 

what else have I missed girls?? 

had my 20week scan thurs, baby is fine. WouldnT tell me the sex, soo looks like ill hafta pay to find out!! Cant believe im 20weeks. Really need to start buying more things now, I only have a few baby grows, a play mat thingy and some bibs!! 

missed you girls :hugs: :kiss: 

xxxx


----------



## TntArs06

I know with the excitement going on right now..... I didn't want to bring this up but im HELLA confused!!


Had a positive OPK on a digi...it was smiley both times I took them....AND my temps are low still. Now I know i haven't been TTC sense August but I feel stupid right cause can't remember if this means im OVing or about to. With my temps still low and positive OPKs twice on digi.... im just confused. :haha: We werent supposed to start inseminating until tonight so I HOPE i didn't miss it already! Ive NEVER ov'd this soon.

What to do what to do?????


----------



## CelticNiamh

OOOH Linny she is beautiful I love your pic and well done you did brilliant! 

get that cream on your nipples and hope your boobs get used to all the sucking you know what I cant wait to feed now and I hope my labour is like yours I really hope I go my self now and advoid being induced 

Im over the moon for you and I hope you get to pop in and update more have you more pictures on FB :cloud9::cloud9: ahhh so happy :cry: arent the MACA babies really cute and beautiful hope my little man is as good when he arrives! 

You know were we are if you need to moan or any advice :hugs:

OOH well done to your OH see may be his worring was a sign he would be great because he cared! think I felt the same about my DH and I know he will be brill this time he knows exactly what to excpect but is worried my water will go and will he get me to the hospital on time he will Mind over matter Ild pant my way there LOL 

yay so happy now, better go eat feelmy BS dropping because im on here to long and should of had my dinner by now ooops! dont worry girls I will be fine 

:hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

OHHHH KEL!!!

I just did a little happy dance with your temps and timing of BDing. FX FX ohhhh praying so hard for ya! I definitely agree with WED for OVing. And so crazy about EDD! Would be fate if so.

Never- Sorry you been so sickly! Have you decided about your HSG? 

What else is going on girls? This comp is too slow to run through all the pages!


----------



## TntArs06

Celtic- You have such good advice! Hope you start to feeling better....im sure a nice meal will help! Have they had to increase the insulin more? I can't wait to see your little bub. I bet he will be GORGEOUS just like all the other maca bubs! They are so cute.


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - Whens your lil man due? Ive forgotten! Cant believe weve had 3 born in such a short space of time :) 

Tnt - im confused too babe. Jus hope it hasnt messed up your chances :hugs:
xx


----------



## CNotte

Good Morning Ladies - sorry it's taking me so long to come back and reply to posts. I'm running around during the day and working late nights again.

Celtic - That's the Maca I'm taking currently. DH is only taking one because he's skeptical about taking anything in a pill form. I actually have to break the capsule and put it in food for him. 

Never - How are you feeling today? Your temp looks like it's back to normal!


----------



## TntArs06

xcharx said:


> Celtic - Whens your lil man due? Ive forgotten! Cant believe weve had 3 born in such a short space of time :)
> 
> Tnt - im confused too babe. Jus hope it hasnt messed up your chances :hugs:
> xx

Ya im really confused too. Ive always ov'd CD20-22. I think I ov'd once CD18. I gotta look back. But I will probably do another OPk later tonight when I get home. 
How are you doing hun? Are you going to get a private scan soon?


----------



## kelster823

TnT- you are good........... I got a smiley on a digie on Tuesday and my temps will show O date the next day...so lets PRAY you get a temp DROP tomorrow morning OR a BIG OLE RISE and it will make O day either today OR tomorrow...

so if you inseminate tonight and tomorrow you got yourself covered AND IF you O tomorrow with the drop then you better be insem on Sunday as well

Never soooooooooo glad you are feeling better :hugs: 

Char- I can't BELIEVE you are 20 week either.. DANG and glad US went well but sorry you couldn't find out the sex....


----------



## TntArs06

So I have been doing zumba class lately and wanna go next week but im worried it might be too hard of a work out while trying or possibly being preg. Do you girls think it would do harm? Sense im slightly outta shape its a really good hard workout and love it....so I just dont want to ruin any chances or go through another loss!


----------



## kelster823

no you'll be fine.. I asked the doctor back in Paril if it was OK for me to continue the gym and he said yes.. Of course I stopped because I was afraid of MC.... but I see nuttin wrong with it

Glad you are enjoying the classes- saw your posts on FB :)


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> TnT- you are good........... I got a smiley on a digie on Tuesday and my temps will show O date the next day...so lets PRAY you get a temp DROP tomorrow morning OR a BIG OLE RISE and it will make O day either today OR tomorrow...
> 
> so if you inseminate tonight and tomorrow you got yourself covered AND IF you O tomorrow with the drop then you better be insem on Sunday as well
> 
> Never soooooooooo glad you are feeling better :hugs:
> 
> Char- I can't BELIEVE you are 20 week either.. DANG and glad US went well but sorry you couldn't find out the sex....

Okay that does help! Wondering if my metformin is shortening my cycles. Last cycle was same ole 36 days so IDK...I wasn't expecting a positive opk today!

PS we are getting hit with SNOW again!!! So you should get this here soon prob! UGHHH


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> no you'll be fine.. I asked the doctor back in Paril if it was OK for me to continue the gym and he said yes.. Of course I stopped because I was afraid of MC.... but I see nuttin wrong with it
> 
> Glad you are enjoying the classes- saw your posts on FB :)

YA I lOOVE them and have been in such a better mood lately and just feeling good. Except last night we had a diff instructor for the zumba and she was not that great!

I felt like I was in jazz class doing "jazz fingers" instead of salsa dancing around. I didn't even sweat last night either! :dohh::haha:


----------



## nevertogether

are you doing insem this cycle TNT?


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> are you doing insem this cycle TNT?

Yes, tonight we are starting the marathon. :haha: Thats why I been MIA because im freaking out and nervous again! :haha: And then today got the pos opk and freaked out again. Cuz I wanted to make sure we got insem in before I ov'd and then day of and day after. So idk...


----------



## TntArs06

Ok lunch over girls...gotta haircut coming in...so gotta go! Will check back tonight at some point. Thanks for the chit chat and advice! FX for tonight! So nervous! :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

yay, yay, yay! GOOD LUCK! hoping hoping hoping hopingggggg. please please please!!


----------



## Linny

Thanks for the replies girls......she has a bizarre Rod Stewart type haircut :haha: but I am in love with her so much :)

Char..it was a great birth really, VERY painful but you know what you just do what you have to do to make sure she's born ok. I just went with the contractions cos they were so strong and listened to what the midwife was saying. I was lucky though, hope you are too hun!

OH said he was really proud of me, couldn't believe it. No shouting and screaming I just got on with it :) He just bought me a Tiffany & Co bracelet & earings to say well done. He says even now he's proud of how well Ive taken to it.

Celtic...hospital were a bit crap at teaching. Just spoke to my midwife and she gave me different advice from them so will try that. My poor nips are bleeding now BOOOO!!! I have the cream on as we speak!!

Right gonna try a cat nap and then I will catch up propery with everyone else x x x


----------



## AJThomas

Awwww, congrats Linny, she is a beaut!!! I knew your DH would handle it well when the time came, how sweet of him to buy you a gift too for your hard work :) So glad it was so quick for you and the LO is fine.

Char i'm pretty good at guessing gender, post a bump pic and let me have a go at it! :D I haven't been wrong yet so lets see!

Good luck TNT! I hope your insemination is successful. 

Kel, i have everything crossed for you, sending as much PMA, baby dust, prayers and everything your way! I REALLY hope this is your month!

AFM, I have a lot of CM, htat usually happens leading up to ov anyway so i'm not surprised, its good but also kind of annoying cuz then i keep wondering if my clothes are obviously damp.:dohh:


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies :hi: and how lovely to see a pic of Maisy :baby: and hear about Linny's story. Well done, Linny - and great to see your OH was brilliant - and a lovely "pushing present" too - how fab!! Hope your nips get better soon!! :hugs:

TNT - I've never got the hang of temping but I think the smiley faces on the OPKs are positive about 12-36 hours before O so tonight would be a good time to do the insem (and the next 2 nights too if you can). Good luck :hugs:

Nypage - I don't know much about combining maca with vit b so can't help you there. Sorry to hear about your losses, I know how hard that is. I hope it's your time soon - and I WANT A BABY too!!! Feels good to put it in capitals actually!!! :haha:

Never - very moving pics of your unit, you must be really proud. Hope you're doing ok, not long now till you see your OH again :hugs:

Kel - that's funny about the dates, maybe it is fate and this will be your lucky cycle - let's hope so :hugs: When I got pregnant last year my EDD was 2nd Feb and that's just round the corner now. I had hoped I'd be preg again by now but no such luck ... although I'm not out this month yet!!! :winkwink:

AJ - good news for lots of CM - hope it's very fertile for you and it's your lucky month!! :hugs:

Yazzy - lovely pics of your kittens. I thought Choclit was adorable!!! I've got a big fat black and white cat, not a special breed but a very special cat. He's a rescue cat and I've had him for 8 years - he's only started to trust me in the last couple years and is still very jumpy!!! 

I'm sure I was going to say other stuff but now can't remember any of it! Am feeling really tired and have just been having a massive sneezing fit, I hope these are BFP signs and not signs of a nasty cold coming!!!!

Baby dust to all, enjoy your weekends xx:hugs::hugs::dust:


----------



## nevertogether

leeze - good luck testing this weekend!


----------



## jec

Hi girls, 

just stumbled onto this thread, have never heard of maca before, but will be buying some asap, any hint on the best place to buy from? 
after coming off my anti-depressants 2 months ago i'm still waiting for my sex drive to return, i was highly sexed before depression bit my bum :( so i'm hoping the maca can revive that....

we've been TTC for about 14 months, but only recently realised how much we really want that BNP, i'm going to make doc appointments for us both, just to make sure it's all still working....we both have teenage sons from previous relationships so we know it worked once upon a time!!

babydust to all xxx


----------



## jec

jec said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> just stumbled onto this thread, have never heard of maca before, but will be buying some asap, any hint on the best place to buy from?
> after coming off my anti-depressants 2 months ago i'm still waiting for my sex drive to return, i was highly sexed before depression bit my bum :( so i'm hoping the maca can revive that....
> 
> we've been TTC for about 14 months, but only recently realised how much we really want that BNP, i'm going to make doc appointments for us both, just to make sure it's all still working....we both have teenage sons from previous relationships so we know it worked once upon a time!!
> 
> babydust to all xxx


BFP!!! not BNP...all this lingo confuses me :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

welcome jec! don't let the lingo overwhelm you, you will get used to it in time. it confused me a lot at first too, haha. 

you are in the UK, correct? this is the brand most of the ladies on here from the UK get: https://www.creative-nature.co.uk/maca/maca-root-capsulesperuvian-approx.-200-caps.html i recommend the capsules, because the smell and taste are gross so the powder is a bit overboard for me.


----------



## nevertogether

i miss you welshie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry: think about you everyday hun! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hey all, give me all your testing dates - i want to do a cool little thing for dates like welshie has. it won't be on the front page like welshie's but will be nice to see!


----------



## kelster823

Never

Feb 1st for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone,

Leeze - ahh thank you my mum was really pleased with the litter of kittens, they really are true Devons in looks and character. Choclit is the one thats going to London to live...she is a real live wire! Did you see the pics of other cats....I also have a big fat black and white boy, I rescued his mum and kept him when he was born....he is sooo precious to me but at the moment he still lives down the road at my mums because my road is too dangerous for him.

Char - lovely to see you on here :) Wow 20 weeks already...i'm going to do my best to not find out the sex but they do tell you at my hospital. So pleased your scan went well.

Kel - I hope the tie in with dates makes this your lucky month.

TNT - relax hun...easier said than done I know. Just get inseminating and good luck.

And WOW Linny....Maisy is gorgeous and what a beautiful name. Sounds like you did good girl!!! Thats just the best news you are both home safe and sound. Enjoy all those cuddles with your baby girl :)

Never - can't wait to see the list, its nice knowing when people are testing.

AFM - omg I am a grumpy moo tonight...my lack of sleep is catching up on me lol! Went out for a nice walk with the dog (OH walked 2 for me so only had the boy to walk) but i'm so tired I just want to rant and rave and luckily the OH has gone out lol so now i'm enjoying a chilled evening with my dogs hee hee.


----------



## nevertogether

awwwww yazzy, a chilled night sounds just like what you need! i can't wait for the list either... 

need dates for: AJ, TTC, CNotte, NY, Leeze, Delilah, Dandy, TNT, am i missing anyone?


----------



## xcharx

Never - where is welshie?? Miss her too!! 

jec - I got mine from creative nature :) I cant praise maca enough!! 

Yazzy - Aww babe :hugs: hope your goin to relax 2mra :) 

Xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - OMG.....that is freaky....but I do think you did ov on Wednesday...do you think you did otherwise?

Linny - OMG.....gorgeous....congrats hun, you dun good!

never - so funny you say that about feeling insecure....I always have anxiety.....like horrible....I am testing on the 30th if I make it that long....

TnT - you will ov in about 12-36 hours after your last positive.....so do another test tomorrow and see if it is negative or positive.

jec- welcome...you can buy it on amazon...but make sure you get the organic kind.

leeze - g/l with testing!

yazzy - oh rest up hun!


----------



## dandybrush

OMG you guys were chatty!! :coffee:

as for all the jan/early feb testers :happydance: im so glad kel is one of them and i really hope we get at least 1 bfp :thumbup: so far i dont think it will be me :dohh: no signs or symptoms i feel absolutely normal :dohh: 

that info you posted celtic means i am going to look for the smaller tabs of maca and try to take it again :thumbup: it sounds awesome!!


----------



## dandybrush

linny - :cloud9: now thats a great birth story :happydance: glad it all went so smoothly for you :yipee: she is beautiful and that is simply a beautiful name :hugs: you did good girl

tnt - everyone has prob already answered your question (im still catching up) but when you have a pos opk it means you are about to Ov in the next 12-48 hrs i believe :shrug: so go and get inseminated girl :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

linny - :hugs: what a fabulous OH you have linny :hugs: the pressie is so sweet :cloud9: sorry you nips are bleeding, ouch!!


----------



## dandybrush

never my testing date: Sat 29 Jan

does anyone talk to welshie? how is she??


----------



## dandybrush

ok all caught up :wine:


----------



## CNotte

Never - my test date will be Feb. 15th


----------



## dandybrush

girls can i take macca and soy??


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls

Leeze- Good luck my dear and FX and babydust!! 

AJ- sounds like some good signs!! FX

Dandy- I took clomid and maca and metformin and dr said it was all ok. So I think you would be ok.

AFM- Took another OPK because im a freak I guess! :haha: and DEF positive....another smiley face. Im super emotional right now too. I can't remember if I get like this every time Im about to OV. But thinking I do. NERVOUS NERVOUS! :haha:

Never- AF should be here Feb 9th-10th. So prob testing the 9th. We will see how it goes.


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - yes you can take maca and soy. the only things i've read that you can't take with soy are clomid (obviously) and vitex/chasteberry/agnust cactus. i've taken it with soy before and didn't notice any problems.

CNOTTE - valentine's :bfp: hopefully! :happydance:

i wish my maca would hurry and come in. i'm so anxious to be on it again! my 4th day of highs on my CBFM, but my temperatures are pretty stable, so i can't complain. still thinking i might ovulate earlier than usual this cycle but we will see. birthday party tonight, so my time to relax this week. woot woot. got informed our exercise is going to be at 0600 from now on instead of 0630. apparently tons of people failed their PT test and 5 guys decided not to shave for formation yesterday. WONDERFUL! it's okay, it's not like i need to SLEEP or anything. ugh...


----------



## nevertogether

another pregnancy announcement on FB, put me out of my misery! i think AR might possibly be the most fertile state in the united states. i'm not lying.. i knew 9 girls pregnant my senior year... i know well over that they gave birth last year. GAH! did they give some how to get pregnant class that i missed in high school?


----------



## nevertogether

TNT - i always get that way around ovulation and so does TTC, if i read her post correctly. i'm overly sensitive and insecure too. it's a great package for DH to deal with when we're apart, HAHA. "who's that?" "oh..." "i don't like her.." :rofl: GOOD LUCK SWEETHEART! "get errrrr done!!" haha


----------



## xcharx

Never - ah sorry someone else is pregnant on Facebook :( I remember how that feels! It got to a point last year when I was ready to delete my account just soo I didn't have to look anymore! :hugs:

Dandy - has your hubby had his sa done? 

Agreed to work my day off ladies,my pay next month better be nice! Then can have a gender scan:) 
Oh yea yazzy when's ur 12 week scan? 

Xxxx


----------



## yazzy

Ahhhh sleep such a wonderful thing, apart from OH getting in at 12 and making a tonne of noise! I slept loads and am happy woo hoo!!! Off to town later - need to pick up my engagement ring and off to the cinema with my sis and out with my friend later...yay can't wait!

Dandy - yep its fine to take maca and soy together. When are you going back to the fs, are you going to start clomid? 

Never - sorry to hear someone else has posted on fb - I felt like that last year, people who hadn't been with their OH's long falling pregnant at the drop of a hat. Keep positive hun because when it happens for you it will be extra special.

Char - i've got my first scan on Wednesday...exciting and scary. Will only be 11 weeks to the day by my calculations so they may have to call me back for the NT measurements. A bit worried I won't get much of a pic but as long as I can see him//her bouncing around I will be on top of the world.
Good news about your pay packet! How are you doing now? Any luck with houses?


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> OHHHH KEL!!!
> 
> I just did a little happy dance with your temps and timing of BDing. FX FX ohhhh praying so hard for ya! I definitely agree with WED for OVing. And so crazy about EDD! Would be fate if so.
> 
> Never- Sorry you been so sickly! Have you decided about your HSG?
> 
> What else is going on girls? This comp is too slow to run through all the pages!

Loads and loads of Luck TNT FX :hugs:
yea they upped my insulin, but I was asking him is that because of good control or bad control of the GD and he said thats normal and to be expected the futher I get the more insulin I will need. :flower:

MY DS who is 7 wants snow again so bad he was so sad when none fell last night, its gotten very cold again we have a blanket of white thick frost every were!



xcharx said:


> Celtic - Whens your lil man due? Ive forgotten! Cant believe weve had 3 born in such a short space of time :)
> 
> Tnt - im confused too babe. Jus hope it hasnt messed up your chances :hugs:
> xx

Im due the 18 of March :happydance:



CNotte said:


> Good Morning Ladies - sorry it's taking me so long to come back and reply to posts. I'm running around during the day and working late nights again.
> 
> Celtic - That's the Maca I'm taking currently. DH is only taking one because he's skeptical about taking anything in a pill form. I actually have to break the capsule and put it in food for him.
> 
> Never - How are you feeling today? Your temp looks like it's back to normal!

Tell him to take the two, I had my supisions something was not right with my DH swimmers he seemed to have less fluid IYKWIM but the MACA sorted out that I think !



Linny said:


> Thanks for the replies girls......she has a bizarre Rod Stewart type haircut :haha: but I am in love with her so much :)
> 
> Char..it was a great birth really, VERY painful but you know what you just do what you have to do to make sure she's born ok. I just went with the contractions cos they were so strong and listened to what the midwife was saying. I was lucky though, hope you are too hun!
> 
> OH said he was really proud of me, couldn't believe it. No shouting and screaming I just got on with it :) He just bought me a Tiffany & Co bracelet & earings to say well done. He says even now he's proud of how well Ive taken to it.
> 
> Celtic...hospital were a bit crap at teaching. Just spoke to my midwife and she gave me different advice from them so will try that. My poor nips are bleeding now BOOOO!!! I have the cream on as we speak!!
> 
> Right gonna try a cat nap and then I will catch up propery with everyone else x x x

ahhhh so sweet what a lovely present for you, what advice did the midwife give you, are you happy with her latch, as soon as thats right the soreness should go its so much easier :hugs: well done :thumbup:



dandybrush said:


> OMG you guys were chatty!! :coffee:
> 
> as for all the jan/early feb testers :happydance: im so glad kel is one of them and i really hope we get at least 1 bfp :thumbup: so far i dont think it will be me :dohh: no signs or symptoms i feel absolutely normal :dohh:
> 
> that info you posted celtic means i am going to look for the smaller tabs of maca and try to take it again :thumbup: it sounds awesome!!

yea I know as I was reading, I was like no wornder it worked LOL 

My DH parents called in last night so never got back on line, you girls were sooo chatty LOL but my FIL says to me better get your self sorted he has a feeling baby will come early with in the next 3 weeks, :haha: he said I guessed you were pregnant before any one else so you better listen! :wacko: I was like noooo to early eek! I mentioned I have been feeling loads of pressure!


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - glad u had a good sleep :thumbup: I'm excited for your scan :) yay! Can't wait to see pics :) well jus went to see a house, was quite nice but were going to see another next week too - there on the same road but with diff estate agents 

Celtic - ooh not long :) time will fly hehe are u nearly ready??


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Yazzy - glad u had a good sleep :thumbup: I'm excited for your scan :) yay! Can't wait to see pics :) well jus went to see a house, was quite nice but were going to see another next week too - there on the same road but with diff estate agents
> 
> Celtic - ooh not long :) time will fly hehe are u nearly ready??


I have some stuff ready, washed any baby boy stuff I have and I have bought a few outfits, but Ive loads to get for me and the bag for hospital better get a move on really LOL


----------



## kelster823

:hi: muh friends

I AM OFFICALLY IN THE TTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! weeeeeeeeeeeee dooooooogie

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

kay I will be back in a bit I NEED COFFEE BAD


----------



## nevertogether

heck yeah!!!!!!!!! look at that temp spike kel!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## kelster823

Thanks Never I am soo very excited...

BUT I do have a feeling it WILL go down a tad tomorrow... we were out last night - I did have a few beers and didn't go to bed until 1am .... I still know that I would of gotten my CC today anyways

HOW YOU FEELING???? 

oh yeah someone asked about Welshie on here.. was it Dandy?

She is fine- she is taking a much needed break- I speak to her once a twice a week

I will let her all know you are thinking of her and miss her very much-


----------



## nevertogether

i know what you mean. i'm planning on drinking quite a bit tonight. :rofl: i need to since i really didn't much because of my last cycle. my friend is having a birthday party and the weather here in mannheim is great it's nice and sunny outside. it's still cooler than the spring, but so pretty. it's snowing in other parts, so we are lucky! BBQ TIME! 

i'm feeling a lot better. headache comes and goes now but for the most part i'm great, thanks for asking :) 

DH might be getting to leave deployment sooner than april now. i would be excited, but that just means he gets to go back to the states sooner, nothing big for me. i hate when he is in the states, as selfish as it is, because then he is 7 hours behind me and i never get to talk to him! it makes the days so much longer :(

i believe it was dandy and i both that asked. glad she is getting a break, but sure do miss her. let her know definitely!


----------



## kelster823

ohh nice enjoy the party- I think we are going to lay low tonight :) 

you don't even want to know how cold it is in Jersey- last night went down to 9 degrees



> DH might be getting to leave deployment sooner than april now. i would be excited, but that just means he gets to go back to the states sooner, nothing big for me. i hate when he is in the states, as selfish as it is, because then he is 7 hours behind me and i never get to talk to him! it makes the days so much longer

UGH a no win situtation- you want to see him but ya want to be close to him so at least you can talk more often.......... GOSH DANNGIT Never we need to KNOCKED UP so you can be with him all the time :hugs:

I will def tell her you all have been asking for her - She misses all of you and she said it has been so very hard to stay away from here


----------



## nevertogether

*OUR MACA  HOPEFULS*



*JANUARY TESTERS*
_29_ DandyBrush [-o&lt;
_30_ TTCBaby117 [-o&lt;



:flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower:



*FEBRUARY TESTERS*
_ 1_ Kelster823 [-o&lt;
_ 9_ TNTArs06 [-o&lt;
_15_ CNotte [-o&lt;











​


----------



## kelster823

aww Thanks Never-now we have to remember which page this is on :rofl:

that is very nice of you to do this :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hahaha, well i plan to update it and stuff so it won't always be on the same page. just trying to keep track :)


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> hahaha, well i plan to update it and stuff so it won't always be on the same page. just trying to keep track :)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jec

Thankyou for the welcomes ladies :)

I have just ordered my Maca from creative nature....free postage too...bonus! 

FX it helps us all got that BFP 

xx


----------



## nevertogether

good luck jec!


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning Ladies!!

Linny- your little precious is surely sugarlicious!!! CONGRATS! I think the champion laborer award goes to you :thumbup:

TTC- WOOHOO!!! Cycle Buds! Fx'd.....i think there are a whole bunch of us testing close together!

Never- I think we can all relate with you on the pg announcements. I'm generally quite and keep to myself most of the time so when people announce their pregnancy- esp. the ones I know personally- I jump for joy, but secretly am dying inside =( if that made any sense at all..

Kel- onto the tww for you too!!!

TnT- yep, i was gonna say- the low temp is usually typical before ov. once your temp spikes- then you have moved onto the next phase of the cycle. Good luck with Insem sweetie!!

Ahh....Good morning to the rest of you beautiful gals!!! be back later- taking granny to breakfast!


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies and welcome Jec :flower:

I tested today and got BFN :growlmad: - I think I'm out this month. AF is due tomorrow but I O'd late so I predict she'll show her ugly face on Monday or possibly Tuesday. So put me down for testing Jan 24th then it will make me feel a bit better tomorrow if I get BFN again that I've still got a chance this month!!! :haha:

Never - thanks for doing the testing list. It would be lovely to see some BFPs on there!! I think you must have a really special relationship with your OH that travels across time and distance. Let's hope you get your BFP soon and then things will be more settled for you both :hugs::hugs: I'm feeling for you about the FB announcement. Hopefully it's your turn soon 

Kel - happy 2WW honey!! Hope it's your lucky one :hugs: thanks for the update about Welshie, too. Good to know she's doing ok. 

TNT - I hope you've had a successful insem and those swimmers have done their job properly!! :haha:

Yazzy - good luck with the scan on Wednesday, not long till you hit 2nd tri too - how exciting!!! :hugs - I didn't see a black and white cat on your pics, I'm going to go back and have another look! Did you know that apparently black and white cats are the ones that often get left behind at the rescue centres because people normally prefer the more exotic ones? Aww 

Delilah - have a nice time with your granny! Fingers crossed for this month for you xx :hugs:

SBB, Sparkle and Linny - I hope you're all having a lovely time with your new bubs :baby::baby::baby:

Char - you must be about halfway there now!! Nearly into 3rd trimester? 

Hi to everyone else, I'm sure I was going to say other stuff but my head has gone all fuzzy, I'm coming down with a cold which feels really unfair too!! Especially since yesterday morning I convinced myself the tiredness and fuzzy head was preg symptoms and then in the afternoon when the sore throat and sneezing fits started I realised it was a nasty cold coming! How unfair. And I'm feeling quite down in the dumps today, like pre-menstrual symptoms. Grrr. I'm going to lie on the sofa all day today and read magazines and watch TV. Does anyone watch The Good Wife, I really like it and season 2 has just started in the UK so I've got a couple of episodes to catch up on!!

Enjoy your weekend everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> i think there are a whole bunch of us testing close together

yes there is this time... OH WOW I hope this new year brings sooo many :bfp: for ALL of us :) have a nice time with granny at breakfast

Leeze- :hugs: when are you testing again? SOON right? oh how I HOPE this cold is just a sign your body is changing- I remember back in Aug 2009 I got REALLY sick on my birthday- felt HORRIBLE I mean down right sick- and I was pregnant

TTC WHOOP WHOOP I see a nice temp rise again this am.......... SWEET


Jec- welcome-sorry I forgot to welcome you with all my excitement this morning- this is a SPECIAL time for me since I don't O often

TnT I stalked your butt too, you also had a temp rise today

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH this is so exciting


----------



## ttcbaby117

TnT - I always have anxiety around OV....and funny enough around 3 and 4 dpo I had anxiety and my temp dropped....must be the estrogen....

Never - OMG....Girl I know those FB annoucements have made me just stay off of fb lately! I cant handle it. Thanks for taking care of the list it is nciet o see it.

Delia - what is your testing date...let Never know so she can put you on the list!

Kel - woohoo!!!! I am so happy that we can do this together.....

AFM - nothing more than af type stuff.....boobs are hurting at bit earlier than normal but I dont think that is abnormal...I just keep trying to remember that every cycle is different ya know.


----------



## ttcbaby117

jec - very exciting!!!! let us know if you have any questions!

Leeze - sorry for the bfn hun!

Kel - thanks! We are on the road to our BFPs!


----------



## jec

Thanks Kelster, no worries, soooooooo understandable :D


----------



## Leeze

thanks Kel. I'll probably test again tomorrow morning because I've got 2 internet cheapies left that I can use this month! Or maybe I'll wait until Monday?

Yazzy - I just looked at your pics again!! Ruudi is adorable!! Here's a pic of my cat. not a very good pic but it's one from my phone and it's the only one that's small enough that I can upload - the others keep crashing. He's mostly black with a white bib, a white tummy and white paws!! He follows me round like a puppy most of the time!! 

Right, I'm now officially going to lie on the sofa and have a lazy afternoon xx
 



Attached Files:







phone photos jan 2011 130.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies! :wave: Mind if I join you? I recently heard about Maca and started my own thread (just to ask a few questions) and nevertogether told me about this great thread! I just bought my first bottle of Maca yesterday, because AF came in full force, 3 days late. I'm never late, so I was getting really hopeful. :cry: Anyway, I'm 31, this is my 9th cycle of ttc #1, and we're not sure why it's taking so long. My dh and I are both really healthy and my blood work came back totally normal and great. :shrug: My dh is getting a sperm analysis on the 31st, so we're pretty interested in that. He will also be taking Maca, but wants to wait until after his SA, just because he's curious. I'm kind of like just take it now so we can have a better chance for our bfp this cycle, but I'm curious about his count, too. So, we'll wait a week. 

Question: I've heard it's best to ease into the dosage. I am taking only 500 mg (1 pill) right now, and plan on taking 2 pills by next week. Is the dosage really 1500 - 3000 mg?! That sounds like a lot!

Thanks, nevertogether for telling me about your thread!! :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome rosa baby...yep....ease into the dosage and see how you tolerate it....I was taking 3000 and it was great....waiting for more to arrive so I can get back on it next cycle!


----------



## xcharx

Kel - yay for the twxgw :hugs: new year soo ny fxd are fully x'd for u


----------



## kelster823

welcome Rosa Baby :hi:




> waiting for more to arrive so I can get back on it next cycle!

WHAT NEXT CYCLE???????????? 

Leeze- I am keeping everything crossed you get a pinkie line :hugs: and your kitty cat photo freaked me out at first - I was what the hell is that of.... it's the eyes :rofl:

THANKS CHAR....... woooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooo :rofl:

Jec- thanks hun- after I looked back and read I felt bad :(


----------



## xcharx

Stooped phone argh lol


----------



## nevertogether

kel - i know right, look at ttc's temps! NO NEXT CYCLE PLEASE! :yipee:


----------



## jec

kelster823 said:


> welcome Rosa Baby :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for more to arrive so I can get back on it next cycle!
> 
> WHAT NEXT CYCLE????????????
> 
> Leeze- I am keeping everything crossed you get a pinkie line :hugs:
> 
> THANKS CHAR....... woooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooo :rofl:
> 
> Jac- thanks hun- after I looked back and read I felt bad :(Click to expand...

Awww don't be silly :hugs: xx


----------



## xcharx

rright to continue lol.....

never - when's ur honeymoon again?? 

rosa - welcome hun!! I upper my dose every week by 1000mg. I only took it for 3 week before I forgot 

delia - hope u had a nice brekkie 

jac - yea I got mine from creative nature :)
xxxx


----------



## nevertogether

char - april 12-18 :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel and never.....hahahaha....you ladies are right...keep up the pma...no next cycle!


----------



## rosababy

Have any of you noticed that Maca helps with cm? I've read that some other girls have more ewcm after taking Maca. Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## yazzy

Kel - good luck in your tww! 

Leeze - ahhh what is your cat called? Thank you Ruudi is a cutey, I love him to bits so its sad he still lives with my mum although its a 5 min walk down the road lol. It is safer for him there as we don't have to worry about the roads. Oh and you are definitely not out til the witch shows. I actually had 2 days off work the week I got my BFP as I thought I had a major cold coming, felt really run down and sneezy, sore throat etc.

Rosa - welcome!!

Celtic - hi!!

Dandy - hope you are well.

Never - yay for the new page, lets hope we will it with BFP's.

AFM - i've had a lovely day, quite chilled walking the dogs and i've finally got my engagement ring back now it has been re-sized. Off out with one of my friends for a girly catch up tonight, heading to a new place in town...me on lemonade of course lol.


----------



## Delilahsown

thanks char! it was nice. she is actually Nates' granny- they are visiting here this weekend and Nate had an appt. this morning so i took her out for breakfast. but she is mexican and speaks very little english so we couldn't stop laughing trying to talk to each other. she understood me, just couldn't respond very well.

so..I think im testing on the 30th?  Im gonna get ANOTHER new thermometer too because I get the same numbers every morning, its kinda wiggin' me out a bit.


----------



## Delilahsown

forgive me and my no manners! Welcome Rosa and Jec:hi:


----------



## xcharx

Ttc - yea no next cycle ;) 

Delia - Aww how luvly :) do u get on well with nate's family? 

Rosa - yea I think maca improves the quality of the cm :) 

Yazzy - hows the business coming along? 

Never - yay :D not long! 

Chat later ladies - back to work,suppose to be ma day off lol xxx


----------



## mommyof2peas

:wave: hey ladies! I know I've only posted a couple times but wanted to update you (Ive been stalking for a while...just soooooo hard to keep up with you all!!! ) 

I had my gender scan good news Im on team :pink: :dance: and everything looks just right with her.

Bad news, I have complete placenta previa. so on pelvic rest.And If it doesnt clear its self up (and complete previa's almost never do) Ill have to have a Csection. I dont know If Im more gutted about the C section ( Ive had two vaginal births) Or the fact that I could have to go 5 months without nookie!! lol Isnt that WHY you get married, is so you never again have to go that long??:blush:


Anyhow thats my update. Maca got the bub to stick...Now its up to me to make her stay :)
 



Attached Files:







girl.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 2









girl2.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 0









girl3.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## CelticNiamh

mommyof2peas I remember you :thumbup: congrats on PINK :happydance: great potty shot so clear no mistake that a girl, OOH I hope it moves a friend of mine has the same thing she didnt listen to the advice on bedrest and had bleeds but good news is she did not need a c section in the end her placenta moved, I had that on my DS1 I had bleeding for 3 weeks and at my 12 week scan it was seen but it moved as well and I had no problems after! with the placenta! FX bummer about the no BD may be back to fooling around like two teenagers :flower::winkwink:


Huge welcome to the new comers lovely to see more people joining our crew:hugs: Welcome Rosa and Jec may your journey to BFP be short and sweet but your stay with us long and fruitful basically stick around :haha: its fun I promise


Kel :happydance::dance::dance: whoo hoo for OV :hugs:

TCC what next cycle I agree PMA :hugs:

TNT how are you hun :hugs:


Holy cow some of the treads are so scary in third tri!! so many are taken off the rails and people take things personally I feel quite protective of you all when I read some as I dont want any one messing with my girls LOL think the message is though if we see a post that seems wrong or a personal attack on some one bring it to the mods attention so they can see if there is a prob they can nip it in the bum. 

just it just makes me so thankful that I found this thread all those months ago and that even though some if us got that BFP and are pregnant are still welcome and feel welcome and you all are like sisters who take a real intrest in what happening and like wise Im right behind the TTC ladies as I hope and pray that you all join us :hugs: love you all your the best girls in the world :hugs:

ok off to my soppy place :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Celtic - you couldnt of said it better....this thread has kept me sane....LOL

mommy - woohoo...congrats on team pink! I love the ultrasound pic....all the bits out so no doubt about it...LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

Delia - we are testing on the same day!


----------



## dandybrush

chatty again!!

thanx never and tnt for answering my questions :hugs:

tnt - go and get inseminating girlie :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

char - no OH has not had SA done yet!! im trying to talk him into getting it done before work on monday :thumbup: wish me luck, if he gets it done soon ill try to make an appy for when AF is here yazzy, so that if the gyn wants me on clomid again i can start it asap, if OH keeps procrastinating ill have to do another round of soy, i dont want to miss out on chances cause he is being slack, i hope his SA comes bak good, if not im gonna ask him to go on macca

char do you have any preference over the sex? just curious..

kel :yipee: awesome temp rise!!! i have everything crossed for you, thanx for the welshie update, send her my love :hugs: 

I just wish i could fall preg so i know that OH and i are working :dohh: i've never felt or even been preg ever!! its getting frustrating


----------



## dandybrush

never have you thought about starting a new maca thread? so you can edit the front page? :shrug: just an idea


----------



## dandybrush

ttc - heres hoping this is your cycle!! come on we need at least 1 bfp!!


----------



## dandybrush

wow mom2 :hugs: congrats on team pink!! :yipee: rest up and hopefully everything will work out for you and bub :thumbup: 

:wave: welcome rosa


----------



## rosababy

Thanks for all the warm welcomes, ladies! This seems like a great thread, I'm glad never told me about it! Went out to try to find some organic maca today, but couldn't find any. I think I'll buy some online. I'll use the maca I bought at vitamin shoppe until then, even though it's not organic. I'm CD2, yawn. Just waiting to get things going again.


----------



## AJThomas

Welcome Rosa and Jec!

Man i'm so excited about all the testing that will be taking place over the next few days! We GOTTA have some bfps out of it, we just HAVE TO.

Never put testing date as the Feb 12th for me altho i dont plan to test unless AF is late or i have some good symptoms but we'll see. If it happens this month my edd would be Oct. 20, one day before DH's birthday so that would be nice! I've always wanted a Nov. baby tho so if it doesnt happen this month, next month for sure!! ;)

Never i know what you mean about the FB thing, it gets so annoying, all these bump pics and posts about baby kicking and scans and all this awesomeness, ugh its just unbearable.

TNT i hope your insem went well hun.

Kel i love that temp, even if it was alcohol induced:D Tell Welshie to take all the time in the world, i definitely know what its like to NEED a break but let her know that even tho we understand we miss her terribly and will be really happy when she's back.

I know there was other stuff i wanted to say but its all flown out my head now so i'll be back if it pops in again.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Dandy - thanks i really hope we have more than one at the end of Jan b/c we have so many of us testing! Have you tried the soft cups it is supposed to help the swimmers get up there!

AJ - sorry hun, I am not inseminating....it is TnT.....


----------



## dandybrush

no havent tried the soft cups, thanx for the heads up though :thumbup: I hope you are right and there are more of us with bfp's, any symptoms to spot yet ttc? i got nothing


----------



## ttcbaby117

well my boobs went sore earlier than normal...but that is it...I know that can happen so I am not making an issue out of it....I keep thinking that implantation probably hasnt happened yet....so I still have some time to get some nice early symptoms!


----------



## dandybrush

:dust: for you ttc, i think a big bold symptom would be nice for both of us :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Hello girls! 

Just wanna say you are all SO nice! I love the aura in this room. 

Celtic- what is scarey? Like, they are all bitchy and mean in 3rd tri? 

Rosa- welcome! We are in 2 threads together now! 

Never- If you can still update the list i only test AF doesnt show i'd wait 2 days so I guess my test day is gunna be Feb 3rd. Thanks!!

Leeze- funny cat pic- if freaked me out at first too! hahahaha. I used to have a tuxedo cat named Mr Jinx. He used to sit on my belly when I was preggers and he was a baby. So cute. Now I have one fluff ball named Mr Max Max Mew Mew. Lol. 

Kel- it was -29 here yesterday:) good times. I wanted to sneeze outside because it would freeze in air and make a pretty ice design in mid air I think. I couldnt sneeze though. 

I see TNT is inseminating....this may be a dumb question....but at the doctors office or self at home? Ive heard of both! 

OK so now here's my wining time- Ive been TTC for over a year since that last MC. NOthing. My little sissy just told me she is pregnant today and I had to fake my happy smile. I really almost cried. How horrible am I. All I can do is feel so jealous and it hurts so much to have this pregnancy so close to me....makes me feel like I should quit TTC because it may make me resent her too much? I need advice. My OH thinks im dumb for being sad and is being an ass. I feel so sad though and cant talk myself out of that. Help meee:( BUT, i get to be an auntie for the first time and that has got to be a blast!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Whoopsie, my bad TTC, i corrected it tho :) Lets hope the sore boobies are a symptom of great things to come!

Hi Dandy Do :wave:

NYpage, most SOs dont get it, they mean well but they cant sympathize with us wanting a beanie so bad and getting all depressed when other people announce their bundle of joy. Dont feel bad though, its normal to feel that way and we've all been there once, twice, or several times so we know just how you feel. I think i'll go absolutely looney if one more person around me announces they're pregnant before i do.


----------



## rosababy

Ny, good to see you in here!! :hugs: Try not to let your dh bother you. Sometimes they just don't understand. That's why you have us! We're your shoulder to cry on. :cry: New things to try...what are you doing so far? I feel like I should know this already...temping, opks, pre-seed, Maca...? Has dh had his :spermy: checked?


----------



## nypage1981

THanku you Rosa! Im on prenatals, baby aspirin, vit B, EPO ,and OPK. I found this thread because I want to try Maca. SOunds like it cant hurt....I will make him take it also. He hasnt had them checked I guess we were banking on the fact that we did fall pregnant together already but ended in MC......Have you started your maca yet or just ordered it?


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks AJ- im just kinda wishing for a hug, or a nice, encouraging word from him...not "oh you are just going to be all depressed now, great." Makes me wanna poke his eye out. teehee


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: AJ


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> THanku you Rosa! Im on prenatals, baby aspirin, vit B, EPO ,and OPK. I found this thread because I want to try Maca. SOunds like it cant hurt....I will make him take it also. He hasnt had them checked I guess we were banking on the fact that we did fall pregnant together already but ended in MC......Have you started your maca yet or just ordered it?

That's true, so his swimmies are probably fine. I started maca yesterday, but only 500 mg. I'm going to add another pill next week, so my body isn't freaked out. I'm also going to order the organic stuff online, since the bottle I bought didn't say organic, and that makes me a little nervous.

I'd say talk to your oh and tell him that you could use a little extra love and support for a little while. :hugs: I'm sure he'll understand that you're not choosing to feel like this.


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- i JUST ordered some organic maca online. It was more expensive than others but oh well. I just spent 130 bucks on amazon for some baby making products. Made me feel a little better...I hope something works. I got a basal body therm(first one!), vitex, new prenatals, ovulation IC's, Fertile CM, and some new Vit B......and the maca of course. Sheesh! 

I will tell my hunny that. He thinks I just want to sit and stew and be negative about something but thats not it at all...its just my feelings! Thanks for the kind words...im a bit better and cant wait until im just fully excited rather than resentful. I will get there.


----------



## Delilahsown

ttcbaby117 said:


> Delia - we are testing on the same day!

:thumbup:


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: WAAASSSUUUPPPP GIRLIES!!!! :hugs: 

Hello to NY and Rosa! WELCOME ladies! These maca girls are THE BEST! And just love them. 

I forgot who asked about our insemination process....BUT I will answer ya :hugs: We do at home insem with soft cups and our donor does his "business" in the cup and Amy inserts the cup in me! We got a BFP once from it but sadly lost our little shrimpie...so we are FINALLY starting to TTC again! I SWEAR by my softcups!==AMAZING! :haha:

Never- I love the thing you made for the testers. Really nice of you! Thank you doll! I hope you had a SUPERB night out with your friends! You certainly deserve it!

TTC- Gosh your temps are looking GREAT! FX eeeeccckkkk 

Delia- Hey doll!!! Glad I got to see ya on here tonight! Missed ya :hugs: can't wait for testing day!

Celtic- Whats going on lady??? Glad that your doing well with your increase in insulin. Is the reason why your hungry because 1....your preggs (duh) and 2.. your insulin gets low and makes you dizzy and not feel good? I can't believe you only have 8 weeks! EECCCKKK so excited for another maca bub!

Leeze- Sorry about the BFN hun. I hope its a shy pinky! 

Kel- Are you stoked for you team tomorrow? Dont you like the Packers? (forgive me if im messing that up) I LOVE LOVE LOVE that temp rise today! :thumbup: 

AJ- WHY HELLO SWEETHEART!!! 

Dandy- Hows the clean up coming along down there? Im not seeing much on the news anymore about it! Hope its getting better!

AFM- After a nice long day filled with date day and shopping and dinner feeling pretty good. We are getting STOMPED with snow right now. UGHH....So we insem'd earlier. Got a neg opk today when we got home. I forgot to test this AM cuz it was so early. Oh and my nips are sore...which I dont remember sore nips during OV. But hey I guess each cycle is diff. Feeling better about this whole TTC thing sense the MC...not as anxious as I was a few days ago. Just hope it works! 

Thinking of all the preggies and the mommies with precious little ones!! :hugs:

Oh and I remember seeing some US pics of a little team pink!! CONGRATS hun! DEF a girl for sure!


----------



## yazzy

Hello girls!!

Just a quick hi to everyone as I have lots to do today so must get on, I hope you are all well. I've just reading what everyone has been up to and hope you are all having a good weekend.

My dad is off to pick up a car for me this morning so I have to get mine all tidied up so he doesn't have a head fit because there are dog hairs in there lol!! And then i'll be doing a swap later....will be sad to see my car go but it costs to much in fuel to run really.

Right will catch up with you all later!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx tnt yes the cleanup is going well, our workplace is running on generators...still have no power but its prob 90% fully clean, the houses nearby still have along way to go alot have been gutted now they have to hopefully get insurance to cover the repairs :shrug: its a slow process for some


----------



## kelster823

quick hi as I just came in to do my temps going BACK to bed it is only 5:30am



> Are you stoked for you team tomorrow? Dont you like the Packers? (forgive me if im messing that up) I LOVE LOVE LOVE that temp rise today

HELL NO :rofl: we are COWBOYS fans- ahh eww PUKE Packers..:rofl: we are routing for our local team the JETS... J.....E.....T.....S- JETS JETS JETS

grr dam a dip- dang alcohol//LOL but I am still good and abve the CL and don't see it going below :)

kay be back later to catch up


----------



## Leeze

Hello lovelies :hugs:

So lovely and chatty on here. I'm still feeling sorry for myself - have got a full-on cold now. Sneezing by the minute, sore throat, sore eyes, fuzzy head - blaaaahhh! OH has gone out to the shops to get some supplies!! I didn't test this morning, couldn't bear to see another BFN so will see if AF comes today and if not then test again tomorrow morning. AF was due today but since I O'd late I think she will prob rear her ugly head tomorrow. 

Who said it was -29? Was that Nypage? That is seriously low!!! I've never been in lower than -20 and that was really bad! Wow. It's dreary here today but is still about 8 degrees, I think, which is pretty warm for this time of year!!

Sorry for freaking you out with my cat pic! I will take another one when I'm feeling better!!! He's called Milo and is such a softie but it also quite neurotic!!

Welcome to Rosa, I hope you like it here, such a lovely bunch. :flower::flower: I started on 2 x 500mg daily with maca and increased to 5 gradually but started getting a lot of indigestion and wasn't sure if it was linked to the maca. I've reduced down to 2 x 500mg again and this seems to be ok. My OH also takes 2 a day.

As for feeling down and depressed and how the OH copes with it. My OH is a sweetie but tends to go into solution-focused mode to try to make me feel better. Like, "Come on love, let's focus on all the positive things we're doing" - or "We need to be strong and think about the tests we're getting done soon" etc etc. I think men can be a bit like that, they want to give practical solutions, whereas women sometimes just want someone to listen/understand. I normally tell him directly that I understand he's trying to make me feel better but sometimes it's good for me to feel a bit down and let myself feel it, and I just need him to hear how I'm feeling and be supportive of that. 

Sorry for not being very good at remembering what people have posted in the last couple days, my brain is so fuzzy from this cold. I just want to say I really appreciate having you guys, you are all so fab!!! Have a great weekend everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Delilahsown

Good Morning Gals!

Leeze- Hope you feel better soon love! Speaking of DH, my husband is like that. He has tunnel vision about the positive side in everything which I guess isn't such a bad characteristic to have but when Im feeling down in the dumps and just want to feel sorry for myself- he used to try really hard. I finally told him that he just needed to let me go through the motions and let it out . So, now- he's figured out when to just say nothing at all. He will just sit there beside me.

:hi:TnT!!! Glad you at least got to insem on time. I tried the softcups this month, but only used it the day I got my pos. opk, the didn't use it the day after. I wasn't sure if it was up there high enough. I assume I had it in there correctly since I couldn't feel it, but you know ...i just had that " i wonder if its even in there right" feeling....ahhh fx'd for you and the rest of us!!!

Yazzy- what kind o' car you getting? whenever we manage to produce a pinto bean ourselves- were gonna have to get a bigger car too. I love mine- super fuel efficient, but its a 2dr sport coupe- not the most ideal for a carseat...I just love only having to buy gas every 2 weeks at less than $30.00 for each fill.........

:Hi: Kel, Dandy, TTC, AJ, Never and everyone else I can't remember:dohh:

Have a great day!!! Check back later.


----------



## kelster823

ok my proper GOOD MORNING ladies :hi:

Delia - stalked your ass VERY NICE lil rise today...:)

Leeze- oh honey I wish I could make the sickies go away

Dandy any symptons at all> sore ta ta's tender nippies? I got the sensative nippies right now but that is about it.... 

TTC- still waiting to see your temps today

TnT- still can't believe you thought I was a Packers fan :rofl: NEVERRRRRRRRRR nice lil temp rise for you also babe :)

NYpage- humm does that really work? Sneezing in the wind? I will have to try that some day 

Yazzy you getting a new one or just lettin her go all together? 

Char- how ya feeling 

Never-again thank you so much for placing the test thingie up for us- but I KNOW how hard you wish your name was on there... I for the last 4 months started a test thread in the TTCAL Try to Con After a Loss section- I loved doing it but was sad that I could add my name :( but you have your Honey Moon to look foward to WIIIPPIIIEEE

Celtic- I had to laugh yesterday because i thought of you- I cooked a corn beef yesterday and here in the states it is a St Patty's tradional meal for the Irish... LOL well at least that is what our ignorant asses think here-- not that I think it is a tradional meal from Ireland because I don't.... I LOVE cornbeef - boiled that sucker up added some potatoes and cabbage in at the end.. HATE the cabbage but ya gotta have it i the water for the flavor :)

AFM- today I don't think we are doing much- Jeff is at church- and I am going to make some breakfast -- 

I had a horrible dream last night that Jeff was cheating on me............. JACKWAD :rofl: 

chat with ya all later

:hi: to anyone I may have missed


----------



## Leeze

:haha: Kel, you really made me laugh then about your dream about Jeff cheating! I had a dream like that I while ago about my OH and I was in a mood with him for about half an hour after I woke up - like it was his fault I had the dream!!!!!


----------



## Leeze

have a lovely day everyone, I'm going to lie on the sofa again and watch trashy TV. what a life. I hate being ill. At least my OH has been to the shops and got lots of goodies like a freshly cooked chicken. mmm mmm


----------



## kelster823

Leeze said:


> :haha: Kel, you really made me laugh then about your dream about Jeff cheating! I had a dream like that I while ago about my OH and I was in a mood with him for about half an hour after I woke up - like it was his fault I had the dream!!!!!


:rofl: as soon as he just walked thru the door- I shot him a look and said had a NICE dream about you last night- jackarse.. :rofl: we both just laughed--- it had to be from me watching LifeTime Channel last night- dang movie called Unanswered Prayers- hubby cheated on his wife with his old highschool flame but realized she was not the one anymore

Get some rest hun- glad OH got ya some goodies.. I think we will be having WINGS--- today is a BIG FOOTBALL DAY- we find out who goes to the Super Bowl.. woo hoooo


----------



## nevertogether

i love lifetime movies! they make me have crazy dreams too though :haha: AFM i missed my window for CBFM this morning so don't know if i'm a high or peak or what. didn't take my temperature either since i was drinking last night so i guess we'll see what tomorrow brings.

i hope you feel better leeze!


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - i thought about starting just a maca testing thread, but wasn't sure if i should or not. :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

*OUR MACA  HOPEFULS*



*JANUARY TESTERS*
_29_ DandyBrush [-o&lt;
_30_ TTCBaby117 [-o&lt;
_30_ Delilahsown [-o&lt;



:flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower:



*FEBRUARY TESTERS*
_ 1_ Kelster823 [-o&lt;
_ 9_ TNTArs06 [-o&lt;
_12_ AJThomas [-o&lt;
_15_ CNotte [-o&lt;











​


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry this will be a long one i have had loads of pages to catch up on lol.

KIKI, Im so sorry you have had a lot to go through. I had to have a mexotrethate injection for an ectopic pregnancy about 7 years ago. My tube was fine and i have gone on to have two more children. I hope that you too go on to get your BFP when your ready. :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

NyPAGE, Welcome to the maca boards sorry it's a little late. :hugs::hugs: I took the maca capsules, i think i took 4 a day and i got my BFP 2 months later. I have just given birth to a maca baby and would recommend anyone to give it a try. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

KELSTER, Hope you caught that egg :hugs:

YAZZY, Happy 10 weeks :hugs::hugs: I remember having bad trapped wind. I cant remember how far along i was but i know my DH had never heard me fart before and all of a sudden i couldn't stop :blush: lol. How exciting that you have your scan next week awww i kind of miss all that lol.

NEVER, I hope you are feeling better after your sickness :hugs::hugs: Wow a honeymoon how fantastic. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope you had a lovely time at the BBQ last night.

LINNY, Fantastic birth story. Im so pleased for you and DH. Maisie is beautiful. Well done you :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope your managing to catch some zzzzzz.

CHAR, Happy 20 weeks wow. Glad your scan was all ok :happydance:

CELTIC :happydance::happydance: Your next :happydance::happydance: I quite agree with you on 3rd tri. It's very scary. I think it must be all the hormones lol. 

TNT, Hope everything is going well with the insemination :hugs::hugs: and your well.

JEC, Welcome to the mad house lol :hugs::hugs::hugs:

DELILAH, Did you enjoy your breakfast with grandma ? :hugs::hugs:

LEEZE, Good luck with testing :happydance::happydance::happydance:

ROSABABY, Welcome :hugs::hugs:

TTC, Good luck for the tww. I have everything crossed for you and all the other ladies :hugs::hugs:

DANDY, How are you doing ? Hope the clean up after the floods is coming to an end and things can get back to normal for you :hugs::hugs:

SBB, Hope you and samuel are ok :hugs::hugs:

WELSHIE, Miss you too :hugs::hugs: Can't wait to have you back :hugs::hugs: 

:hi: to anyone i have missed :hugs::hugs:

AFM, Things are going well here. Isla is still sleeping quite alot at the moment. We are expecting all that to change soon lol. We are going to meet our health visitor on Wednesday and Isla will be weighed again. She has a bit of reflux at the moment but has been given some gaviscan to take which is helping but she can only take it 6 times a day and she feeds anything up to 12 times, so we are using it mostly through the night to make lying down more comfortable for her. I will upload some more photos of her when i get 5 minutes. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Sorry linny I just realised i spelt Maisy wrong in my last post. I do appologise lol. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

sparkle - how many test sticks do you recommend i get for the persona my first time using it? i plan to use it next cycle! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

NY - Dont feel guilty about feeling bad for yourself......It is hard and I completely understand...in fact we all do...vent all you want here as most of the time OH's dont understand! BTW you might also think about giving your OH some maca also.

Dandy - Oh a few nice bold symptoms would be awesome!

Leeze feel better hun!

Kel - ok nice temp today...I know you said it would come down b/c of some cocktails the night before.....so it is still pretty good! Horrible dream I hate those kind of dreams! We are in the same boat....I had a dream brad was trying to negotiate a deal to get me to do girl on girl porn which he said was not cheating b/c it was another girl and then in the dream they asked him to maybe do it also....so I am sitting there listening to him talk to some person about it and he says ok no problem as long as everyone gets tested for stds....then I say to him...wait a minute I am not sure I want to watch you have sex with another woman and he was like....Oh I didnt think that would bother you....then I woke up....strange huh???? This dream is also so far off...b/c brad would NEVER want me with another person even another girl....Oh and there was a random dog running in the background.

TnT - so happy you are feeling good hun.....will you be inseminating today...if you can maybe try to get it in as this might be your o day if you got a negative yesterday.

Sparkle - Hi there...glad to see Isla is doing well....My nephew had that trouble and the dr said to try to hold her up for about 1/2 hour after feeding....it really helped my nephew.....I hope she feels better soon.

Never - did you forget to test or just turn the cbfm on? 

afm - temp went up this morning but not reading much into it b/c my other charts seem to have around the same temp at 7 dpo.....boobs dont feel so sore this morning either so who knows.....


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - i didn't forget to. i usually do it at 5:00am but i didn't go to sleep until like 2:30am or so. i thought i read there was a 6 hour window, but i read wrong... i woke up at 9:15 and by that time it was past the window and the test didn't ask for a stick. 

that dream is wacko! wow! :rofl:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh I gotcha.....well if you pee on a stick you might still be able to see what the surge looks like....if the line is darker furthest away from the pee side and lighter closer to the pee side then that is probably a peak....you still might get one tomorrow. Might not be important but just in case you are looking to see what it could be.


----------



## AJThomas

Looooool, TTC u had me cracking up at the random dog :D I hate those dreams, i wake up so mad and just feel like smacking DH. I think i might have done so once when i had some dream about cheating and jumped up to see him sound asleep :haha: 

eeeeeek getting closer to ov for me! I just know its going to happen soon, i'm pulling for this month and next month. PMA!!


Hi Sparkle! So happy that Isla is being such a good baby even if she does have reflux, poor baby. U made a typo in your previous post i think, its not Yazzy that's had an ectopic.


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- :rofl: that dream was CRAZY and totally cracked me up! :haha: Love the part about a dog running around! :rofl: Im loven your charts! They are looken GOOD! :thumbup:

Dandy- Im glad things are getting on better there. Stinks about the generator power though....but glad things are looking up for you guys down there!

Leeze- Im sorry your ill hun! This happened last cycle too! You poor thing. Glad OH got you some things to make you feel better. Rest up hun! 

Sparkle- Glad to see ya again! Glad Maisy is doing well and you guys are getting along well. 

Kel- :rofl: OMG I feel so DUMB :dohh: For some reason I thought of them. DUH! Obviously I dont watch enough football so maybe shouldn't even try to figure it out! :haha: Well good luck to your teams! teehee :winkwink: I love lifetime movies too...in fact this is my "football" day of lifetime!! :haha::blush:

Never- How did your evening go last night? Did you have a great time? So do you have the weekends off? Or do you go in? I was wondering this when I woke up this morning for some reason. :haha:

AFM- We got a TON of snow last night and hoping our donor isn't snowed in for tonight's rounds of insem. I would like to do it tonight too...so we will see. Had another neg opk so im done peeing on sticks for now! :rofl: Temp went up very slightly...so I guess we will see what the next few days hold. Alright off to watch lifetime now! :rofl:

Have a good day girls! :kiss:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah that damn dog...outta no where....woohoo for oving soon!


----------



## ttcbaby117

TnT did you take your temp yesterday to early or to late? Just doing a bit of stalking...LOL


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - sweet! i'm going to go stare at it soon haha. i peed on one at 9:00am. 

aj - woo hoo for O! :happydance:

tnt - i had a really good time. i would have rather been with DH though, of course, so sometimes i get down. i'm off on the weekends, but sometimes they have us on call. it just depends on the workload.


----------



## TntArs06

AJ- PMA PMA PMA go get that eggy girl!!! :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> TnT did you take your temp yesterday to early or to late? Just doing a bit of stalking...LOL

I took it an hour earlier yesterday! So if I adjusted it, I dont think it would be much difference. I took it at 715 am instead of my usual 8 am. Would that make a difference? Whats your stalking thoughts?? :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> ttc - sweet! i'm going to go stare at it soon haha. i peed on one at 9:00am.
> 
> aj - woo hoo for O! :happydance:
> 
> tnt - i had a really good time. i would have rather been with DH though, of course, so sometimes i get down. i'm off on the weekends, but sometimes they have us on call. it just depends on the workload.

Im glad you had a great time. You def deserved a nice night! Sorry it wasn't with DH though. I couldn't imagine what you go through everyday! :nope:


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - i'm thinking CD17 ovulation for you honestly. if you took that temperature too early, that means it could have been a little bit higher.


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - dang, i'm thinking today might have been a peak. i guess all i can do is wait for tomorrow and see.


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> tnt - i'm thinking CD17 ovulation for you honestly. if you took that temperature too early, that means it could have been a little bit higher.

I was wondering that too. I sure hope not though. Im hopen CD18 only because we got to insem CD17. And for some reason I feel better knowing we got swimmers in BEFORE I OV. I guess we will see what happens tomorrow. I have NEVER ov'd CD17...so that would be weird for me! :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> ttc - dang, i'm thinking today might have been a peak. i guess all i can do is wait for tomorrow and see.

:rofl: I so wish I knew what ya'll were talking about! :haha: Sounds VERY confusing! :haha::haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh that stinks.......Well If you dont have an abnormally short surge like I do then you might get one tomrrow.....Also, if you are keeping the sticks you can compare the color of the lines and see where you had your peak and then start counting your LP down.


----------



## TntArs06

I know this sounds so novice.... but what does the little circle around CD18 temps mean?


----------



## ttcbaby117

TntArs06 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> TnT did you take your temp yesterday to early or to late? Just doing a bit of stalking...LOL
> 
> I took it an hour earlier yesterday! So if I adjusted it, I dont think it would be much difference. I took it at 715 am instead of my usual 8 am. Would that make a difference? Whats your stalking thoughts?? :haha:Click to expand...


Hmmm they say to add a .1 degree for every half hour that you took it early....but I dont know....I have had morning where i have taken my temp early and then again at the normal time and it has been EXACTLY the same temp.....so who knows how that logic really works.


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: we're talking about the clearblue fertility monitor tnt! :haha:

TTC - well i just went to the bathroom and had some fertile cm. i couldn't tell if it was watery or ewcm because there wasn't much of it, but i could definitely see that it was shiny. not sure if i want to note it on my chart yet though, i'll see if more comes. i have long surges so i will probably get one tomorrow if today is a peak.

TNT - good luck hun! i know what you mean about getting some swimmers in before O. i always don't feel like it's going to happen if we :sex: just the day of ovulation.


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> TnT did you take your temp yesterday to early or to late? Just doing a bit of stalking...LOL
> 
> I took it an hour earlier yesterday! So if I adjusted it, I dont think it would be much difference. I took it at 715 am instead of my usual 8 am. Would that make a difference? Whats your stalking thoughts?? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm they say to add a .1 degree for every half hour that you took it early....but I dont know....I have had morning where i have taken my temp early and then again at the normal time and it has been EXACTLY the same temp.....so who knows how that logic really works.Click to expand...

I just messed with my temps for yesterday and it would similar to todays temps. Should I leave it the way it is or adjust it?


----------



## ttcbaby117

tnt that means you didnt take your temp at the same time that morning...that is why I asked.


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> tnt that means you didnt take your temp at the same time that morning...that is why I asked.

Oh duhh!!! :dohh::dohh::haha: :rofl: I always wondered why I saw that on some peoples charts. Should I go ahead and adjust it then?


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I think you can leave it....i dont know that it will make a huge difference as you it wasnt really all that early.....I think FF might make your ov day cd17 though....we will see what your temp is tomorrow....


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> well I think you can leave it....i dont know that it will make a huge difference as you it wasnt really all that early.....I think FF might make your ov day cd17 though....we will see what your temp is tomorrow....

Ya we will see... I guess! If I did adjust it, it would like my Aug (bfp) cycle just a few days early for OV.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh well that is a positive isnt it.....anything similar to that cycle is great news....I say inseminate today just to be on the safe side!


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: Never, Ttc, AJ, Tnt :hugs::hugs:

NEVER, I think they recommend 2 boxes on your first month as you will need to test more this month than any other. If you look in the book there should be a chart showing what days you need to test on. I think I'm right but this baby brain is not getting any better so i would double check anything i say lol. :hugs::hugs:

AJ, Thank you for pointing that out aj i have corrected it :dohh: lol :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Isla :cloud9:


----------



## nevertogether

so beautiful! :cloud9: what a doll she is! :blush:


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> oh well that is a positive isnt it.....anything similar to that cycle is great news....I say inseminate today just to be on the safe side!

Ya your right there!!! I sure hope so. :thumbup: PMA For you and all the other testers!


----------



## TntArs06

Shes just beautiful! So darn cute!


----------



## AJThomas

She looks so intelligent Sparkle, like she knows exactly whats going on!


----------



## TntArs06

Well girls...I started cleaning and had to take a break cuz I've had super intense cramps. Maybe I'm oving today. Plus my nips are super sore and they haven't been this sore sense I was pg. So maybe a sign


----------



## dandybrush

wow chatty again :dohh: :haha:

kel nope :nope: no symptoms no sore nothing :dohh: i think AF is gonna show on friday


----------



## dandybrush

never maybe start a maca testing thread so you can update it constantly and stick the link in your siggy? :shrug: so you dont have to keep adding it here if you want :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

awww little isla is gorgeous :cloud9: :kiss:

bak to work for me today :dohh:


----------



## yazzy

Wow just caught up on all the chatting. I won't attempt to comment on the temps etc as I don't have a clue about them...although am learning lots from you all.

TNT - go girl, I hope the cramps are ovulation...sooo excited for you.

TTC & Dandy - PMA girls...I hope this is both of your months.

Never - hope you are well.

Hi AJ :)

AFM i'm back from the cinema and chilling for the night, had quite a busy day so i'm tired now. Nothing much going on here, i'm actually feeling really good at the moment and starting to get my energy back. Excited for Wednesday when I get to see my bubs ahh.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nypage1981 said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> Just wanna say you are all SO nice! I love the aura in this room.
> 
> Celtic- what is scarey? Like, they are all bitchy and mean in 3rd tri?
> 
> Rosa- welcome! We are in 2 threads together now!
> 
> Never- If you can still update the list i only test AF doesnt show i'd wait 2 days so I guess my test day is gunna be Feb 3rd. Thanks!!
> 
> Leeze- funny cat pic- if freaked me out at first too! hahahaha. I used to have a tuxedo cat named Mr Jinx. He used to sit on my belly when I was preggers and he was a baby. So cute. Now I have one fluff ball named Mr Max Max Mew Mew. Lol.
> 
> Kel- it was -29 here yesterday:) good times. I wanted to sneeze outside because it would freeze in air and make a pretty ice design in mid air I think. I couldnt sneeze though.
> 
> I see TNT is inseminating....this may be a dumb question....but at the doctors office or self at home? Ive heard of both!
> 
> OK so now here's my wining time- Ive been TTC for over a year since that last MC. NOthing. My little sissy just told me she is pregnant today and I had to fake my happy smile. I really almost cried. How horrible am I. All I can do is feel so jealous and it hurts so much to have this pregnancy so close to me....makes me feel like I should quit TTC because it may make me resent her too much? I need advice. My OH thinks im dumb for being sad and is being an ass. I feel so sad though and cant talk myself out of that. Help meee:( BUT, i get to be an auntie for the first time and that has got to be a blast!!!!

Yep scary as in bitchy, one girl was having a moan that she had a few bill come in at once and she was taken out of context next girls were saying how can you afford a baby if you in so much dept and pay your bills etc very over board. it always happens on natural or c section threads or Breast feeding or forumla feeding threads, I tend to read the question asked and then leave if there is argro I dont bother posting! it gets very bad at times and its always the same lot as well. mad what hormones can do!
Please dont feel bad about your sister, you will feel better I promise I felt like that when two of my cousins announced they were pregnant when I was TCC but I was happy for them as well, they have had thier babies and all now, my sis felt bad when I told her and she told me, but she came round and my heart went out to her as well. :hugs:



TntArs06 said:


> :wave: WAAASSSUUUPPPP GIRLIES!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Celtic- Whats going on lady??? Glad that your doing well with your increase in insulin. Is the reason why your hungry because 1....your preggs (duh) and 2.. your insulin gets low and makes you dizzy and not feel good? I can't believe you only have 8 weeks! EECCCKKK so excited for another maca bub!
> 
> feeling pretty good. We are getting STOMPED with snow right now. UGHH....So we insem'd earlier. Got a neg opk today when we got home. I forgot to test this AM cuz it was so early. Oh and my nips are sore...which I don't remember sore nips during OV. But hey I guess each cycle is diff. Feeling better about this whole TTC thing sense the MC...not as anxious as I was a few days ago. Just hope it works!

yea kinda, I basically have to eat at set times and have snack as well, if I am late eating I get very low and feel very bad, if they got to low I would pass out, so sometimes a bad low scares me:wacko: but so far Ive caught them in time, DH was giving out to me yesterday! I was either low or very very high, I'm not sure what was happening but when I went high 12.9 I skipped a meal I wasn't hungry and then had a bad low, I was so frustrated with it all, not looking forward to explaining yesterdays reading to my midwife on Tuesday LOL I did feel sick though so wondering had that any thing to do with it.:dohh:

On your temp don't adjust leave it as it is, I'm excited for you this cycle :hugs:


Sparkle what a beautiful little lady you have there :cloud9:

AJ PMA all the way and FX :flower:

TCC oooooh FX too hun:hugs:

Kel I hate dreams like that, you wake up going thank god that was a dream:winkwink:

OK I cant remember any thing else so sorry if I missed any one!!:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

ok i have a strange question :blush: 

if im wearing tight jeans that are tight and digging into my stomach and it causes a few cramps...say i wear the jeans for 6 hours they wont stop me from falling preg if i am at all going to...as in they wont squeeze the egg out? :blush: i know weird question, i keep undoing the top button just incase that helps :haha:


----------



## Delilahsown

dandybrush said:


> ok i have a strange question :blush:
> 
> if im wearing tight jeans that are tight and digging into my stomach and it causes a few cramps...say i wear the jeans for 6 hours they wont stop me from falling preg if i am at all going to...as in they wont squeeze the egg out? :blush: i know weird question, i keep undoing the top button just incase that helps :haha:

Dandy- I don't think the fit of your pants will affect that egg. The egg and spermie are sooooooooooo small that all of the friction between our "padding" that we have between our tubes and our jeans doesn't really matter.


----------



## erin7707

dandybrush said:


> ok i have a strange question :blush:
> 
> if im wearing tight jeans that are tight and digging into my stomach and it causes a few cramps...say i wear the jeans for 6 hours they wont stop me from falling preg if i am at all going to...as in they wont squeeze the egg out? :blush: i know weird question, i keep undoing the top button just incase that helps :haha:

not a weird question. to be honest I'm glad you asked it cuz I've often wondered if little things like that do affect it! :blush:


----------



## TntArs06

CelticNiamh said:


> nypage1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls!
> 
> Just wanna say you are all SO nice! I love the aura in this room.
> 
> Celtic- what is scarey? Like, they are all bitchy and mean in 3rd tri?
> 
> Rosa- welcome! We are in 2 threads together now!
> 
> Never- If you can still update the list i only test AF doesnt show i'd wait 2 days so I guess my test day is gunna be Feb 3rd. Thanks!!
> 
> Leeze- funny cat pic- if freaked me out at first too! hahahaha. I used to have a tuxedo cat named Mr Jinx. He used to sit on my belly when I was preggers and he was a baby. So cute. Now I have one fluff ball named Mr Max Max Mew Mew. Lol.
> 
> Kel- it was -29 here yesterday:) good times. I wanted to sneeze outside because it would freeze in air and make a pretty ice design in mid air I think. I couldnt sneeze though.
> 
> I see TNT is inseminating....this may be a dumb question....but at the doctors office or self at home? Ive heard of both!
> 
> OK so now here's my wining time- Ive been TTC for over a year since that last MC. NOthing. My little sissy just told me she is pregnant today and I had to fake my happy smile. I really almost cried. How horrible am I. All I can do is feel so jealous and it hurts so much to have this pregnancy so close to me....makes me feel like I should quit TTC because it may make me resent her too much? I need advice. My OH thinks im dumb for being sad and is being an ass. I feel so sad though and cant talk myself out of that. Help meee:( BUT, i get to be an auntie for the first time and that has got to be a blast!!!!
> 
> Yep scary as in bitchy, one girl was having a moan that she had a few bill come in at once and she was taken out of context next girls were saying how can you afford a baby if you in so much dept and pay your bills etc very over board. it always happens on natural or c section threads or Breast feeding or forumla feeding threads, I tend to read the question asked and then leave if there is argro I dont bother posting! it gets very bad at times and its always the same lot as well. mad what hormones can do!
> Please dont feel bad about your sister, you will feel better I promise I felt like that when two of my cousins announced they were pregnant when I was TCC but I was happy for them as well, they have had thier babies and all now, my sis felt bad when I told her and she told me, but she came round and my heart went out to her as well. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: WAAASSSUUUPPPP GIRLIES!!!! :hugs:
> 
> Celtic- Whats going on lady??? Glad that your doing well with your increase in insulin. Is the reason why your hungry because 1....your preggs (duh) and 2.. your insulin gets low and makes you dizzy and not feel good? I can't believe you only have 8 weeks! EECCCKKK so excited for another maca bub!
> 
> feeling pretty good. We are getting STOMPED with snow right now. UGHH....So we insem'd earlier. Got a neg opk today when we got home. I forgot to test this AM cuz it was so early. Oh and my nips are sore...which I don't remember sore nips during OV. But hey I guess each cycle is diff. Feeling better about this whole TTC thing sense the MC...not as anxious as I was a few days ago. Just hope it works!Click to expand...
> 
> yea kinda, I basically have to eat at set times and have snack as well, if I am late eating I get very low and feel very bad, if they got to low I would pass out, so sometimes a bad low scares me:wacko: but so far Ive caught them in time, DH was giving out to me yesterday! I was either low or very very high, I'm not sure what was happening but when I went high 12.9 I skipped a meal I wasn't hungry and then had a bad low, I was so frustrated with it all, not looking forward to explaining yesterdays reading to my midwife on Tuesday LOL I did feel sick though so wondering had that any thing to do with it.:dohh:
> 
> On your temp don't adjust leave it as it is, I'm excited for you this cycle :hugs:
> 
> 
> Sparkle what a beautiful little lady you have there :cloud9:
> 
> AJ PMA all the way and FX :flower:
> 
> TCC oooooh FX too hun:hugs:
> 
> Kel I hate dreams like that, you wake up going thank god that was a dream:winkwink:
> 
> OK I cant remember any thing else so sorry if I missed any one!!:hugs:Click to expand...


OH my goodness! That is pretty scary! That wore me out just reading what all you have to do :haha::winkwink: You poor poor thing having to keep up with all that! Do you think you will deliver early sense they keep having to adjust your insulin so much as you get further along? 

Well the temp that is there now is adjusted to 98.03 should I put it back to the original of 97.83? I feel like a novice ttc'er and forgot everything :dohh: :haha::blush:


----------



## rosababy

What a chatty thread! I love it! Although, I'm still getting to know everyone, I'm not sure where to start...I will definitely have to take notes before I start a post, though! :haha:
Nypage, Erin and Leeze, awesome to see you on another thread! I saw someone said Kiki...does anyone know how she's doing? Haven't heard from her in a while. 

Sparkle, what a doll you have!

Tnt, I hope you're ov'ing! Do you do opks or temp? Better bd just in case! :sex:

Anyone else on or around CD3 with me? What a boring part of the cycle, huh?! I'm hoping that Maca will make me O a little early. Has anyone had any luck with Maca making them O early the first month they took it? Just curious...looking for some miracles! :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

rosababy said:


> What a chatty thread! I love it! Although, I'm still getting to know everyone, I'm not sure where to start...I will definitely have to take notes before I start a post, though! :haha:
> Nypage, Erin and Leeze, awesome to see you on another thread! I saw someone said Kiki...does anyone know how she's doing? Haven't heard from her in a while.
> 
> Sparkle, what a doll you have!
> 
> Tnt, I hope you're ov'ing! Do you do opks or temp? Better bd just in case! :sex:
> 
> Anyone else on or around CD3 with me? What a boring part of the cycle, huh?! I'm hoping that Maca will make me O a little early. Has anyone had any luck with Maca making them O early the first month they took it? Just curious...looking for some miracles! :haha:

HEY hun....I didn't welcome you before ( I dont think) WELCOME! :kiss:

Yes I do opks and temp. All that info is in my siggy "My Ovulation Chart." I def think I am OVing or about to cuz I have had some hard cramps tonight.

As far as the maca making ov come sooner....um I know some girls have had their ov sooner. I personally haven't experienced an earlier OV so idk on a personal note. But I know some have.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys, i feel better now :thumbup: not that i actually think that im gonna get a bfp yet :dohh: but i would hate to think it was my pants preventing it :haha:


----------



## Damita

:wave: I've returned, had a little bnb break due to AF being crazy, I got AF yesterday on CD52! No more soy for me, 3 cycles it has messed, DH told me off for taking all these pills, I just hope maca doesn't mess them up too :wacko:


----------



## yazzy

Hi Damita, I don't think it is possible for the maca to mess you up as it doesn't put anything into your body as such it just helps to balance your pituitary gland and get your hormones levelled out along with giving you more energy etc. How long are your cycles normally?

Sparkle - sorry I forgot to say what a cutie Isla is, very sweet!

Dandy - yep don't worry about tight trousers, they won't effect any chances of a BFP.

Leeze - how are you doing? 

Delilah - hope you are well :)

AFM - back in work this morning, sleep deprived and very dodgy dreams but hey ho it if means my hormone levels are increasing and all is well then bring it on! Had a really chilled weekend and along with my dogs being lovely and good as gold I am happy, happy! Not sure if I have missed anything as my memory is shocking at the moment...I'm surprising myself how forgetful I am being!


----------



## Damita

yazzy said:


> Hi Damita, I don't think it is possible for the maca to mess you up as it doesn't put anything into your body as such it just helps to balance your pituitary gland and get your hormones levelled out along with giving you more energy etc. How long are your cycles normally?
> 
> Sparkle - sorry I forgot to say what a cutie Isla is, very sweet!
> 
> Dandy - yep don't worry about tight trousers, they won't effect any chances of a BFP.
> 
> Leeze - how are you doing?
> 
> Delilah - hope you are well :)
> 
> AFM - back in work this morning, sleep deprived and very dodgy dreams but hey ho it if means my hormone levels are increasing and all is well then bring it on! Had a really chilled weekend and along with my dogs being lovely and good as gold I am happy, happy! Not sure if I have missed anything as my memory is shocking at the moment...I'm surprising myself how forgetful I am being!

Well they use to be between 32 to 39 days but took soy for three months and they jumped up to 41 to 52 days :wacko: nice to know maca won't do the same thing :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

:hi: good morning ladies

be back in a bit :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: Morning girls,

I am 3 DPO now! I can not believe I ov'd that soon, CD17 is the earliest I have ever Ov'd sense charting April 10. I wonder what made my OV sooner? I guess not really complaining just wondering what did it!? :dohh: I would of like to get insemination done on CD16 as well...so we will see if AF shows Feb 6th....which Never might switch my date to Feb 6th. Thanks doll! :hugs: Sense I did Ov sooner then I should DEF have another chance to insem before our donor leaves March 5th. So in all not upset.... AHHH now its 2ww! :dohh:

Kel- :wave: hun! I like the temp increase there! We are pretty much cycle buddies now...except your 5DPO and im 3. :haha: Have a good work day!

Yazzy- Sounds like you DEF have preggo brain! :haha: Can't wait for your scan this week! :happydance:

Damita- Sorry AF came so late for you! I have never taken soy but have heard it can mess up cycles a bit. I take clomid so cant help ya there. Good luck this cycle hun.

:wave: to the other girlies whom haven't checked in yet. Hope you have a good day!


----------



## TntArs06

So I just saw on FF that if we did get a BFP this cycle then EDD would be 10-14-11 Which would be 4 days before the MC began. Kinda interesting!


----------



## ttcbaby117

TnT -I see you got some cross hairs....yeah for the TWW!!!! I think that it would have been better to inseminate on cd16 but I think Ov day is good also.....I would next month try to inseminate starting on cd 14 or 15 every other day until you get a pos inseminate everyday! That is if you will need it....YOU MIGHT NOT ;)


----------



## kelster823

TntArs06 said:


> So I just saw on FF that if we did get a BFP this cycle then EDD would be 10-14-11 Which would be 4 days before the MC began. Kinda interesting!

LOL mine would be the 12th and that is ALSO when I started MC my 1st bubba hun.. FATE I CALL IT FATE!!!!!

we are very much cycle buddies.. :thumbup:


I have another gal on the January Jelly Bellies Testing After a Loss thread and her and I both have an EDD of Oct 12th IF it happens

TTC-- what's up with today?? I have been waiting and waiting for you to log on


----------



## TntArs06

I know if our donor was in town CD16 I would have done it then too. :dohh: Im hopeful this cycle but not sure how hopeful. Still have PMA though. :haha: 

Kel- Isn't that just crazy how it happens like that? I sure hope it is FATE!!! Would be so awesome! Gosh im nervous! :haha: all these "what if's" playing in my mind. :haha:

TTC- I wrote on your journal liking your temp rise and realized it was for yesterday and not today. Did you temp today? Or what time is it there? LOL


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Oooh it's all so exciting all this talk. This is for you ladies 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: 

There that should do it. :thumbup:

Cant wait for you all to test :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Leeze

very quick one as I'm at work - AF got me :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::cry::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Out tonight to a clothes swap eve so hopefully this will cheer me up - catch up with you all and any recent posts later xxx :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Leeze, I'm so sorry AF got you. :hugs: A clothes swap sounds fun!

Tnt, are you inseminating? Do you do it yourself, or do you have to go into the doctors?


----------



## yazzy

Leeze - sorry AF got you. Lets get positive thinking for this cycle :)

TNT - am going to be following your updates in your tww, exciting times but always seems to take forever to get through. 

Ummm I have no idea what else I was going to write. I hope SBB is ok and settling with baby Sammuel, haven't seen her on here in a while.


----------



## nevertogether

so sorry about AF leeze :hugs:

TNT - i knew CD17 dang! hope you are still in with a chance dear :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

rosababy said:


> Leeze, I'm so sorry AF got you. :hugs: A clothes swap sounds fun!
> 
> Tnt, are you inseminating? Do you do it yourself, or do you have to go into the doctors?

Yes, my partner and I inseminate at home using softcups. Our donor does his "thang" in the softcup and then we insert it into me. We got a BFP once doing this so hopefully it will work again!


----------



## kelster823

OHHH LEEZE hun I am sooooooooooooooooooo soooooooooo sorry BIG HUGS from across the pond :hugs:



> I hope SBB is ok and settling with baby Sammuel, haven't seen her on here in a while.

Yazz she is fine.. all is good.... just a bit busy with the lil man.. we email each other just about every day. I will let her know you were asking about her :winkwink:

Spark I forgot to tell you ISLA IS just BEAUTIFUL :hugs:

Hi :hi: Never- Rosa



> Gosh im nervous

I am too VERY NERVOUS, I will be gutted if the :witch: shows but what ya gonna do


----------



## TntArs06

Leeze- Im sorry AF got you hun! Hopefully the shopping trip will cheer you up. Nothing like some retail therapy. :hugs:

Never- I hope I still have a chance too. I had such hard core cramps yesterday that I thought it would have been yesterday. But we will see. I WISH i could have done an insem on CD16 though. Oh well I suppose. 

Yazzy- Thanks hun! Im going to try to not symptom spot though. Just trying to be chill about it.

SBB- I hope little samuel is doing well for you. 

Linny- How are you doing hun?

Sparkle- Thank you hun. Hope she is doing great for you


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> OHHH LEEZE hun I am sooooooooooooooooooo soooooooooo sorry BIG HUGS from across the pond :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope SBB is ok and settling with baby Sammuel, haven't seen her on here in a while.
> 
> Yazz she is fine.. all is good.... just a bit busy with the lil man.. we email each other just about every day. I will let her know you were asking about her :winkwink:
> 
> Spark I forgot to tell you ISLA IS just BEAUTIFUL :hugs:
> 
> Hi :hi: Never- Rosa
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh im nervousClick to expand...
> 
> I am too VERY NERVOUS, I will be gutted if the :witch: shows but what ya gonna doClick to expand...


I will be gutted for both of us if she shows! PMA for us both. :hugs: Sense I did OV sooner this cycle I will have ONE more shot to insem before our donor leaves. So I at least know I have one more time! 

Do you think the MC has changed my cycle? Still can't believe I OV'd so soon.


----------



## kelster823

it could of .... it does take the body some getting use to... but i think you are FINE now... and O'ing on CD 17 is great :)


----------



## TntArs06

Im totally not complaining about Oving sooner. :haha: Cause now I DEF have another shot. just hope im still in this cycle sense I didn't insem CD16. Sure hope so at least.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Oh my gosh, It is so hard to keep up with you all! lol Still stalking! :kiss: and lots of :dust:


----------



## dandybrush

tnt - yay for the tww :happydance: fxed for you 

kel :wave: loving your temps :thumbup: 

ttc - your temps are nice and high still too

im so hopeful for some bfps!! 

AFM still no symptoms :nope: i might test wed morning cause its a public hol and we'll be drinking that day...


----------



## dandybrush

leeze :hugs: sorry she got you, spoil yourself tonight and then try again this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

> i might test wed morning cause its a public hol and we'll be drinking that day

what holiday Dandy? ya never know ya just never know

I spoke to SBB- all is GOOD- she has had some issues (she told me I could tell you)- her ta ta's keep getting mastitis- POOR THING and well a little bit of post sadness.:hugs:.. but Sammuel is doing WELL and is cute as a BUTTON

Suz if you are lurking ya know I am ALWAYS thinking of you and can't wait for you to come back to the craziness in here

thnxs mommyof2peas :)


----------



## nevertogether

awww i hope all gets better soon sbb :hugs:


----------



## CNotte

nevertogether said:


> CNOTTE - valentine's :bfp: hopefully! :happydance:

Holy crap I didn't even think that I'll be waiting for Valentine's Day to see if I get a :bfp:. That would be the icing on the cake. I stopped drinking green tea as of today. Ugh that's going to be a big bummer on me even though it was always decaf.

Oh yeah I started on 2500 mg of MACA today and on Wed. it'll be 3 weeks that I've been taking it! I hope this is it!!


----------



## nevertogether

kel - have you seen anywhere you can buy just the ovacue oral sensor? my dog decided to chew mine up months ago and i haven't been able to use it, but i really want to use it.


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> kel - have you seen anywhere you can buy just the ovacue oral sensor? my dog decided to chew mine up months ago and i haven't been able to use it, but i really want to use it.

hmm i just did a google and I can't find anything sweetie 

$10.00 if you email them direct I BET ya they can help---- I would send ya my new one (they sent me my new Ovacue last week) but I have to send everything back to them-per the letter in the box :(


----------



## nevertogether

LAME! lol! i will e-mail them :) have you tried out the new one yet? how do ya like it?


----------



## kelster823

sorry hun I tried :rofl:

I haven't used it yet- got it the AFTER I O'd sooo if the witch shows I start again with my next cycle


----------



## nevertogether

hopefully there will be no next! i e-mailed them, hopefully i hear back :)


----------



## kelster823

oh they will get back to you- I bet within the hour... :winkwink:


let me know what they say


----------



## AJThomas

Ok, now the interesting part of the cycle starts. Let the :sex: begin!! :d

TMI Alert: I've been wet all day so I guess ov is coming closer and closer. I just kno the bfp is gonna be soon and not just for me but for many of us!


----------



## dandybrush

kel its Australia Day tomorrow :) :happydance: i love public holidays, when is it best to test? with wake up pee or in the arvo like with OPK's?

poor sbb, i understand a bit of depression is normal, but i hope she cheers up quick and enjoys her little bundle, she is lucky she has you kel to keep her on the straight and narrow :thumbup: we love you sbb :kiss:


----------



## nevertogether

aj - i love your PMA! i'm like you, been very wet all day so just waiting on my crosshairs :) GOOD LUCK HONEY!


----------



## rosababy

CNotte said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> CNOTTE - valentine's :bfp: hopefully! :happydance:
> 
> Holy crap I didn't even think that I'll be waiting for Valentine's Day to see if I get a :bfp:. That would be the icing on the cake. I stopped drinking green tea as of today. Ugh that's going to be a big bummer on me even though it was always decaf.
> 
> Oh yeah I started on 2500 mg of MACA today and on Wed. it'll be 3 weeks that I've been taking it! I hope this is it!!Click to expand...

Why did you stop drinking green tea?


----------



## nevertogether

kel - still haven't heard back. stupid time difference makes me so impatient!


----------



## yazzy

Cnotte - I was going to ask about the Green Tea, I drank it quite often on 'O' week and before I got my bfp. I haven't drunk it since though as I keep forgetting to check if I have the decaf version.

Kel - thanks for letting us know about SBB, sorry to hear she's feeling down...I hope she's getting all the help she needs in order to get back to her happy self.

TNT - good attitude, keep chilled and don't worry about symptom spotting.

Dandy - ahhh Australia Day that brings back memories. I was visiting my uncle and spending a few weeks in Australia and spent Australia Day in Sydney...can't wait til I get to go back, love it over there.

Just want to say good luck to everyone testing soon, really excited for you all :)


----------



## dandybrush

ill tell ya it sux knowing a breeder!! i get to see pics of their pups all the time then the ones i like she offers me at a cheaper price!! :argh: i have to stop looking at them, this is the latest cutie she offered me at a cheaper price https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs791.ash1/168140_1824158450033_1422390426_2090969_3894545_n.jpg :cry: he is sooo beautiful she thinks his eyes will stay blue toooooo :shrug:

now girls my dog is my baby, i think of him as my first born, and im making a concious decision to do my best to continue the life my dog is used to even when a baby arrives on the scene, ie, training, puppy play dates, agility, and walks, i know a baby is alot of work, but i dont see how its fair that you other family members (dogs) miss out because of this :shrug: could just be me :shrug: now my question to you, would it be easier to handle 2 dogs and a baby or 1 dog and a baby? and how would you go about introducing your dogs to your kids? anyone have any ideas? cause i would hate my happy dog (with no aggressive bones) to turn because he is jealous or left out? what do you girls think 1 vs 2 dogs?


----------



## dandybrush

yazzy come bak for a visit!! :)


----------



## nevertogether

oh my gosh she is absolutely gorgeous dandy. well, i think since you haven't conceived yet (or we don't know yet! :haha:) you have plenty of time to integrate a new dog in. just think, you have nine months approximately to get a new pup and get her used to your one. that's just my opinion. i think it will be fine with two, it's just how much YOU can handle.


----------



## kelster823

Never- grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I know they will get back to you though... :)

Dandy AM FM pee is the BESTEST for PG tests--- I have two doggies granted mine are much older and can handle themselves now- they SLEEP all day- especially the old man- but it is what YOU think you can handle.. a bubba is going to be A LOT and I mean A LOT of work-- I keep saying to myself how will I manage to work from HOME with caring for a baby all day..my job has a RE per hour and well it gonna be tough but I am willing to try

Enjoy your day off then sweetie.. my next holiday is not considered a NATIONAL HOLIDAY but I SAY I SHOULD BE-- Feb 7th is my next day off.. the day AFTER the Super Bowl

:hi: Yazzy babe :) thanks for PMA... I have a feeling we WILL be getting some :bfp: this time from somebody- we HAVE too Nov and Dec were kinda quiet- well I mean NOT ENOUGH :rofl:

AJ FX for ya.. get to bedding


----------



## nevertogether

kel -what e-mail did you use to contact them?


----------



## kelster823

hold on I will PM you :winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

that is true never, its the how much i can handle that im not sure about :shrug: i put alot of time and training into my current dog, and IMO if i was to get another one, it would only be fair to put the same time and effort into it, i used to go to the park on "training" exercises to practise my boys "come" and "heel" and whatever else i wanted. now im doing agility with him and am looking into dances with dogs classes :haha: i know weirdo, but i could always do it with both dogs, but im not sure if 2 dogs and a baby is too much? and then there is the fact that now when we go to the dog park, my boy ignores all the other dogs, he hardly plays anymore :( all he wants is to play with is his ball, its prob my fault too from all the training/work i've done with him, we can walk past other dogs and 80% he will look up at me and ignore them, i trained that so that he wasnt pulling to meet random dogs all the time :shrug: but i want him to play more, and if he had a friend he would play and he would have someone else at home so he wouldnt get lonely :shrug: its just all that puppy training all over again i would have to go through that makes me hesitate


----------



## dandybrush

but that puppy is stunning!! lol


----------



## TntArs06

AJ- Thats the spirit hun! PMA for you

Dandy- I dont know how you do it either looking at the pics. That dog is soooo darn cute! Just wanna pet it! And I agree with everyone else about another dog....its what you can handle. I have 3 small dogs and they are our kiddos and just love our friends baby. And they usually keep their peace around him.

Kel- Thanks for the update on SBB. Hope she starts feelen better soon. My friend had baby blues for a bit as well. I hope her ta ta's feel better. Poor girl.

Never- :rofl: your dog ate your oral ovacue....oh darn dogs sometimes! But you still love them.


----------



## dandybrush

AM FM pee?? as in first up in the morning?


----------



## kelster823

LOL AM not PM FMU- first morning urine :rofl:

No prob- I told Suz you were all asking for her.. :)


----------



## kelster823

that puppy is ADORABLE


----------



## nevertogether

TNT - it is so ironic because he rarely chews on anything other than his toys so that month he must have been trying to tell me to not use my ovacue!

dandy - i think it's going to be hard, having another puppy always is, but you will grow the same love for that dog and want to give it just what you do the other. not to mention, your other is going to be happy and not lonely :)

goodnight girls!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - here I am..sorry with brad in a cast I have to drive him around to help him with his company. We are home now and he is in some pain. Oh well...thankfully he has learned his lesson and no more rugby!

TnT - Sorry I didnt get to update this morning before I left the house.....

Well my EDD is october 9th and like you 2 I will also be gutted for the three of us should af come!

Leeze - so sorry hun, that really sucks!

SBB - thinking of you hun! Sending over all the support I can from here!

Dandy - oh I cant wait till Wednesday!

AJ - great PMA and get to the bding!!!!!

Night Never!!!!

Hi Cnotte, Rosababy, Sparkle, and everyone else!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: night never

ttc :haha: im not so excited, i dont like BFN's :nope:


----------



## kelster823

IP dip CD 8 TTC!!! :winkwink: PMA FOR YOU BIG TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

kel - had to get on real quick to tell you i heard back and a replacement sensor was only $10! i ordered it. i think i'm crazy. i have a CBFM, ovacue, and a persona (from sparkle :flower:) maybe i should use them all next cycle and see which one is more accurate. ooo experiment! hehe.

okay, goodnight really! :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> kel - had to get on real quick to tell you i heard back and a replacement sensor was only $10! i ordered it. i think i'm crazy. i have a CBFM, ovacue, and a persona (from sparkle :flower:) maybe i should use them all next cycle and see which one is more accurate. ooo experiment! hehe.
> 
> okay, goodnight really! :hugs:

see told ya they would get back to you :rofl: $10.00 how could ya go wrong.. LOL glad they got back to you


----------



## xcharx

Hi ladies :hi: gna hafta be a quick one coz I'm shattered!! 

Dandy - that dog is too cute! The eyes are soo pretty!! 

Lezze - sorry af got u :( :hugs: 


Never - sorry babe but I'm cracking up that ur dog ate your thingy LOL :haha: 

Kel - you ok chick :) 

I know I've forgotten some ppls, sorry :hugs:

Well ladies the park field 5 mins from where I live has been on the news today coz some bloke was there for 16 hours with a shotgun before he killed himself!! Feel quite sorry for his family 

Me and Ian and my mother went to see a house today, ill post the link so u can see in a min


----------



## xcharx

https://m.rightmove.co.uk/quickPage...&cc=html5/homepage.html?goto=HOMEPAGE#details

Need to redecorate but its such a good price!


----------



## dandybrush

char i know :dohh: :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

that site wont let me on char :shrug:

wow did you hear the shotgun go off? or wouldnt the sound carry that far? :shrug: mmm yes poor family but they are prob better off without him, he woulda had a couple of screw loose :shrug: sorry


----------



## kelster823

xcharx said:


> https://m.rightmove.co.uk/quickPage...&cc=html5/homepage.html?goto=HOMEPAGE#details
> 
> Need to redecorate but its such a good price!

Char it went to a page with no photo? :(


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - its prob coz I'm on ma phone. I'll hafta paste it when I'm on the comp lol

Night girls... :kiss: x


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Great to see lots of PMA and lots of love going about on this thread! I think this might be a bit of a rubbish post because my head is still full of a cold and now I've got the dreaded witch here too I'm just a bundle of fuzzy grumpiness with a big red nose!!

AJ - get BD-ing!!! Let's hope this is your month honey :hugs:

Char - great you saw a nice house, I tried to open the page but it didn't work. I hope it works out for you if you decide to go for it. :hugs: My OH and I have been trying to sell his place for over a year now and the market has been so bad he's dropped the price 3 times and still not sold it. Now I'm wondering if it's fate because when I do get a BFP and have a baby (IT WILL HAPPEN!!!) then we'll need a bigger place!! 

Sparkle - lovely to see you on here and what a great long post. Fab new pics of Isla, she is absolutely adorable!!! :hugs:

Sorry to hear SBB not feeling too great, sending lots of love her way :hugs:

Kel - you are always so sweet and considerate and caring of other people. I really hope your dream of becoming a mum happens soon because I think you'll make a great mum :hugs:

I can't remember who said about not drinking green tea, but I want to know why too - I just started drinking a cup a day recently because I read it's good for fertility because of the anti-oxidants - so please tell me why!!!

Never - I think the fact you keep updating the list is really lovely, especially when you're not on there at the moment. Some great morale-boosting spirit going on there!!!! :hugs:

I'm sure I was going to say other stuff, but generally just a big thank for being there and being lovely about the nasty witch coming (and my super-horrible cold too). I think it's particularly unfair that the last 2 months I've got ill at the same time (well spotted, TNT) - and both times I've thought that the ill symptoms have been early preg symptoms. Why do our bodies play tricks on us like that? I'm wondering if maybe both times there were little eggs trying to implant and somehow that weakened my immune system both times but they didn't implant? I wish we could see inside our bodies!!!

Hi to everyone else :hi: - fingers crossed for some BFPs in the next month or so xx


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies :wave: thanks for all the love :) have been thinking of you all, just feeling down about things so haven't been on. Have got anti depressants so hope I feel better soon... 
It is all just a bit much I think, stems from the traumatic birth, and recovering from that... Then sammuel having jaundice, then me being aneamic, then getting mastitis, then him getting ezcema and colic, and then me getting bloody mastitis again... 
I didn't feel like I could get myself out of it so decided to take the anti depressants... I feel a bit better now.. 

So sorry for the selfish posts all the time... Just wanted to let you know how I was doing... 

Hope you are all ok, love you all and hopefully I'll be back properly soon :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

sbb nothing about your posts are selfish, I hope that you and bub are all healed up before you know it then you will wonder what ever got you down :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Thank you lovely :hugs: 

That puppy is friggin gorgeous by the way :D 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

SUZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hey ya hun :hugs:

Leeze- gosh I feel horrible for you.. AF and sick :( :hugs: and thank you so very much for the kind words.. I hope I will and can be a good mommy.... I know it would be a HUGE adjustment for my lifestyle- but I am ready and very willing :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

dandy - yeah I can understand that! I hate those BFN's also...that is why I try to wait and have made a rule I def. dont test before 12 dpo

Kel - Oh I wish...dont you think it would have dipped more than that if it was implantation?

Char - omg that is horrible.

SBB - not selfish hun, we are just happy to hear from you! You know I am proud that you went and got help. Lots of women go through that PPD and dont do anything about it and it gets worse. You are doing a good thing for you and Sammuel. Take care and please please please let us know if there is anything we can do for you!

Leeze- Oh I am so with you.....why the evil tricks???? Make me not take any symptoms as symptoms anymore...I have had so many BFN cycles with such great symptoms and NOTHING!!!!


----------



## AJThomas

Oh its so nice to see u SBB!! And what are you talking about? Your posts are never selfish. I'm glad you're feeling better now, just take it one day at a time and come back to us when you can :hugs:

I tried posting 3 times or so and it didn't go thru so now i've forgotten everything. Ah well, i do remember that hteh puppy Dandy posted was gorgeous! :D

Feel better soon Leeze.


----------



## dandybrush

ttc i def wouldnt be testing till 14 dpo cept im prob gonna be drinking tomorrow if its pos then obviously i wont be :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

haha i know that pup is the cutest thing lol, but i think i might stick with one dog for now, and consider it later if ttc is getting us nowhere


----------



## kelster823

So Dandy you are gonna be testing tomorrow??????


----------



## dandybrush

yes ill be testing when i wake up to see if i can drink :thumbup: so that will be tues night for you :haha:


----------



## kelster823

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited so so so excited!!!!! 

FX FX FX FX FX FX for youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: i can picture u dancing around the house haha im more expecting a bfn...so not really excited, i have no symptoms at all :nope:


----------



## kelster823

I barely had ANY symptons with my last :bfp: so there LOL

ok gonna go hang with the hubby and watch some TV

chat later


----------



## dandybrush

:ignore: cya kel have a good night :wave:


----------



## SBB

Good luck dandy! And all the other testers... Kell I am relying on you to update me with some bfps please :happydance: 

You girls are the best, you all deserve your bfps, I will keep everything crossed as usual :D 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Lezze - hope you feel better soon :hugs: poxy af :( 

Sbb - glad your starting to feel better :hugs: we are here you darling, lotsa love 

Dandy - yay for test day :D 

Kel - Aww bet you and Jeff are such a cute funny couple,hehe :) 

Ttc - yea it was horrible,the field is on a main road soo all day everyone's been driving past! Agreed with testing after 12dpo, I'm pretty sure I was well past that but still got a bfn before my bfp lol I'm just awkward :) 

Ooh ladies im soo tired :( oh yea had a supervision with my boss yesterday and my boss said a district nurse had complained about me because I wernt wearing uniform at one of my clients, seeing as it was my day off I'm not happy lol x


----------



## yazzy

Wow...ok I only went to sleep and checked in this morning and there are loads of pages to read through. Lets see what I can remember....

Char - awful to hear about the incident near your house and what a pain about the uniform thing when you worked on your day off. Tell them how it is and i'm sure it will all be cleared up. How are you feeling in yourself? Hope bubs is ok.

Dandy - I can't comment on the dog front as I have 4. My Akita, she's 5 1/2, my Staffie is 8 in a couple weeks, my male Rottweiler is 4 and my female Rottweiler is 16 months. I have always grown up with lots of dogs and cats and don't know any different. My spare time revolves around training, working and showing my dogs but what I would say is if the thought to get a dog is just to fill a gap before having a baby I would hold off. If however you would get a new dog regardless if you were having a baby or not then it is something to think about. My youngest dog is 16 months - she'll be a month off 2 years when bubs arrives and is really coming on well with her training which will make my life easier...the older dogs are no problem anyway. I'm mad about animals though and my OH thinks I am slightly crazy about them lol!

SBB - lovely to hear from you. Sounds like you've had a lot to deal with but I am sure with a little help and some time you'll be feeling yourself again.

AJ - I forgot to say....go get your man!!!!

Leeze - I am pretty sure the green tea is a good thing when ttc - I drank one cup a day but I think you are meant to drink the decaf one...not sure I did though!

AFM - one more sleep and its my first scan tomorrow...when I got my BFP it seemed like soooo long to wait and now its round the corner, I just hope that all is well because i'll be sooo nervous tomorrow. I am looking forward to having the day off because I am pretty tired at the mo, not sleeping well as I keep needing to get up for a wee in the night!


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - I told my manager it was my day off and she basically said it didn't matter LOL last time I help em out!! Trust me babe the weeks fly after ur first scan :) me and baby are fine :) I've started to feel movements too now!! X


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

It's a quick one from me as Isla is being a bit of a pickle this morning :dohh:

Just wanted to say :hi: to you all. I will try and check back in later to catch up :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Char - yay for feeling movements, that's brilliant. Sooo exciting!!

Hi Sparkle - hee hee Isla keeping you busy, the little monkey :)


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - can't wait to see pics if your scan :)

Sparkle - as bless isla! I luv her name,so pretty 

Xx


----------



## yazzy

Char - think you got me and Dandy muddled up hee hee!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Morning Ladies!

Well seems like I woke up this morning and not feeling any symptoms...HATE IT!

Dandy - I know what you are saying trust me. If I wake up on Friday and feel like I did this morning I probably wont test.

Char - that stinks about your review.

Yazzy - woohoo, cant wait to see our latest Maca Bub.

hi kel, sbb, tnt, never, and everyone else!


----------



## kelster823

he hey hey ladies

quick jump in- will be back later

TTC I Sooo hear ya... I have nutting that I can consider :( boobes do not even hurt :(


----------



## nypage1981

Kel- mine dont hurt either:( HOwever, they do every other month by now so maybe good? Doubt it!

CNotte- as I sit here with my cup of green tea, i ALSO want to know why you quit it! 

Does anyone drink the green tea even after O? I do the entire cycle thinking its still helping build up for the next cycle! So, is this not a good thing to do? I do the decaf one...but can it do something bad after ovulation? May be an idiot question. 

Yazzy- GL at the scan tommorrow! Seeing the heartbeat...oh how lovely that is! 

For anyone else i've forgotten, I just read through like an hour of this thread because I was MIA over the weekend so im very sorry to not touch on even half of what was said. You are all so lovely and funny so thanks for being supportive and entertaining!! 

I want that puppy! I cant remember who had the pic up at first but OHHH so so cute:) I have 2 dogs and a cat so thats enough but every time I get bummed about no babies, I buy a dog! My last pup was a gift from OH after my MC. It was sweet. And worked! 

Thanks for pics of the cutie patootie babies ladies. So special! I want one! :) 

Im so excited have ordered my Maca the other day. And my BBthermometer. Im so freaked out about temping, afraid what psycho I will become then! 

Anyone ever taken the pill- FertilCM? Im not having much luck with EPO, grapefruit juice, or Tea so figured i'd try a pill. Advice, imputs? 

Sorry AF came Leeze- what a disappointment that can be. Im sure you are thrilled about that in addition to the cold, how ironic!

TTC- how many dpo are you? Maybe no symptoms is the good symptom? Can be!


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - see my brain don't work anymore lol... 

Kel - :hi: when u testing. I know u said but I'm getting lost lol

Ny - haha you'll just get everyone stalking ya ;) 
Ttc - as lon as af hasn't hot ya babe :hugs:

x


----------



## nypage1981

Does anyone take MACA and VItex? I ordered them both the other night in my desperate shopping spree on amazon.....am I going overboard? 

Char- i will NEED stalkers since I have a feeling im not smart or organized enough for the temping:)


----------



## yazzy

NYpage - if you are drinking decaf green tea then I would carry on throughout the whole cycle, it is good for you and can't see what harm it can do.
What is vitex? 

Char - don't worry I am struggling with my brain doing its own thing recently lol! So have you started buying anything?

Kel - hi how are you?


----------



## nypage1981

Yaz- im not totally sure what it is....ive heard it a lot from this forum helping women with getting pregnant. Chaste Berry is another word for it. But now im reading it can suppress libido which wont help me in conceiving! I may just not take it, kind of scared ofthat one. 

Also- anyone ever taken FertileCM? not sure why i ordered all this stuff but afraid to use it now!


----------



## CNotte

*Good morning ladies!*


*NY *- I use to take Vitex, but it didn't do a thing for me, so I gave it up. It didn't hurt my libido, it just never helped my cycles. I took it for 3 months. Oh as for the green tea, I did a bit of a search on it, and it says it strips you of folic acid and can give trouble on conceiving. I actually thought it does good especially decaf since I don't do any caffeine at all as is. I miss my green tea. :coffee:

*Never *- How are you doing darling!? 

*As for Me* - Oddly enough I think I O'd early. I won't know until tomorrow. I woke up 2 hours late instead of getting up and temping with my alarm. I calculated the temp as if I were to have taken it at 7:30 instead of 9:30 :sleep: and it was still higher than it is when I'm not O'ing. I think the maca is really taking effect!!


----------



## nevertogether

cnotte - looks like you are in the 2WW! :happydance: you look 2DPO to me. good luck!

ny - it is fine to take maca and vitex. 

i hope everyone else is having a great day :)

lots of EWCM for me today, LOTS, so thinking O will be today or tomorrow.


----------



## TntArs06

Hey Girls,

TTC and Kel- I hope maybe some symptoms can come soon. TTC maybe that dr just relaxed you enough. I hope so at least. Its about damn time you two get a BFP! PMA and FX for you.

Never- Sounds like your Oving girl! yahoo! :happydance:

AFM- I need some serious PMA cuz idk if we got it in time. Really bugs me that we didn't get in insems on CD16. I been crampy (could be my endo pains) have some creamy cm and my nips are sore...not my boobs. AND my back isn't hurting like last time. So idk...trying to have PMA but maybe im setting myself up for if it doesn't happen. Cause our donor is going on vaca next month before he leaves so its doubtful we get another chance. Maybe its not our time.


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - I've got a play mat gym, some blankets,some vests and some bibs. I don't want ti buy until I know the sex :) I'm goin into the office Fri so I'm gna book a long weekend off and have my scan then :) won't be til next month though.. how's your symptoms going?? You brought anything? 

Ny - ooh you'll get told off if u forget to temp :haha: only joking. The girls are great with temps. I don't really understand it LOL


----------



## xcharx

Cnotte - glad maca is working :thumbup: have u bedded??


Never - how many days cycle are u now? Jus asking to see if its a short cycle this month 

Tnt :hugs: praying for u babe! I hope u caught the egg, be a nice to tell the donor before vaca :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

TnT- so sorry hun, Well to be honest, I think that of course it would have been great to have inseminated on cd 16 but ya know what.....I think that you probably caught the egg on cd 17. Kinda like just in the knick of time.....I dont know if that is helping your PMA but you arent outta the game, by no means!


----------



## nevertogether

char - i'm on cycle day 15 today.

tnt - do me a favor. go to fertility friend, click chart gallery, and then search. under search go to specific chart pattern and down to intercourse pattern and choose only "o" on first pregnancy test DPO put whatever you want... and it will show you how many girls got pregnant with just having :sex: on ovulation day. you are definitely NOT out honey!


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> TnT- so sorry hun, Well to be honest, I think that of course it would have been great to have inseminated on cd 16 but ya know what.....I think that you probably caught the egg on cd 17. Kinda like just in the knick of time.....I dont know if that is helping your PMA but you arent outta the game, by no means!

What makes you think I caught the egg on CD17? Just wondering...feel like I forgot everything ya know. :haha: Im trying to keep PMA but after Amy told me he was going on vaca next month...kinda put me down cause we could be done after this. And im still not certain about my temps either... maybe its the OVing so soon. I pretty anticipated OVing on CD20 this cycle. :dohh::haha::blush:


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> char - i'm on cycle day 15 today.
> 
> tnt - do me a favor. go to fertility friend, click chart gallery, and then search. under search go to specific chart pattern and down to intercourse pattern and choose only "o" on first pregnancy test DPO put whatever you want... and it will show you how many girls got pregnant with just having :sex: on ovulation day. you are definitely NOT out honey!

Thank you hun. I am about to look right now! I hope we aren't out yet. Im trying not to be debby downer but it was really the news Igot that threw me for a loop I guess. Thank you so much hun:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

well, the fact that you ovulated on CD17 and insemed on CD17 means you are still in for a chance. i know how you feel, trust me, and it sucks.. there really isn't anything anyone can say to make you feel that this is going to be IT.


----------



## kelster823

hey all....

Hi ya Char and Yazzy- how are the preggies feelign BET you can't WAIT for your scan Yazzy

Char testing Feb 1st

NYPage- I took maca and vitex together a year ago.. and I was fine.. they do not cancell each other out

Cnotte glad to hear about O day :)

DANDY I AM DYING FOR YOU TO WAKE UP...........

Never what's going on sweetie?

TnT- my March cycle we only got the day OF and the day after O... Jeff was working some serious OT during that week due a bad flood in the area and I STILL got PG

TTC- UGH I swear I just wish my ta ta's would start HURTING and hurting bad just like my 1st pregnancy--- OMG I had to hold them to get outta bed and if I brushed them during the day OUCHIE - I mean the KINDA sorta hurt but I am not sure it is all in my head.. 6DPO I think is still to early for really anything.. my CM is not abundent either--- :(


----------



## TntArs06

OH WOW!! I just looked at those charts and that does help. Specially sense some of those women had some CRAZY temp dips. Ok Im feeling a little better. Thank you Never


----------



## nevertogether

*OUR MACA  HOPEFULS*



*JANUARY TESTERS*
_29_ DandyBrush [-o&lt;
_30_ TTCBaby117 [-o&lt;
_30_ Delilahsown [-o&lt;



:flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower:



*FEBRUARY TESTERS*
_ 1_ Kelster823 [-o&lt;
_ 9_ TNTArs06 [-o&lt;
_12_ AJThomas [-o&lt;
_15_ CNotte [-o&lt;











​


----------



## nevertogether

anytime TNT :hugs: i always do that when i need a little PMA boost.


----------



## kelster823

never i just saw only 24 days and you see hubby??????? woooo hooooooooooooo


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> hey all....
> 
> Hi ya Char and Yazzy- how are the preggies feelign BET you can't WAIT for your scan Yazzy
> 
> Char testing Feb 1st
> 
> NYPage- I took maca and vitex together a year ago.. and I was fine.. they do not cancell each other out
> 
> Cnotte glad to hear about O day :)
> 
> DANDY I AM DYING FOR YOU TO WAKE UP...........
> 
> Never what's going on sweetie?
> 
> TnT- my March cycle we only got the day OF and the day after O... Jeff was working some serious OT during that week due a bad flood in the area and I STILL got PG
> 
> TTC- UGH I swear I just wish my ta ta's would start HURTING and hurting bad just like my 1st pregnancy--- OMG I had to hold them to get outta bed and if I brushed them during the day OUCHIE - I mean the KINDA sorta hurt but I am not sure it is all in my head.. 6DPO I think is still to early for really anything.. my CM is not abundent either--- :(

Thank you hun. I sure hope so. I wish your ta ta's would hurt too. Is it true that every preg is different? So if my back hurt last time..will it this time? Im wondering the same with you...would your symptoms be the same?


----------



## nevertogether

yes kel!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> never i just saw only 24 days and you see hubby??????? woooo hooooooooooooo

OH YAHOO!! That means closer to your HSG to get over with! yeay:happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

TnT remember that even after you ov the egg hangs around like 24 hours before your chances are gone so even if you did ov on cd17, it should still have been around till at least the morning of cd18 so stop worrying so much!


----------



## kelster823

no not every one is the same.. 

my 1st WICKED hurting ta ta's and a bit of morning sickness- 
2nd one barely any hurting ta ta's and NO MORNING sickness at all... I had some what tender boobies and def crampies 

UGH I just hate this frigin wait........... I wish I could look inside and see what is going on .. 

it's bad enough i had to WAIT for SO LONG just to O- now this wait. ahhh FLUCK IT :rofl:


SWEET NEVER---------- I am so happy for you- this is the most I have seen you with him since we started posting together--- I remember the 1st time was a 3 month wait

this Friday the 28th will be my 1 year anniversary with BnB YIPPIE made some REALLY GOOD FRIENDS I MUST SAY


----------



## nevertogether

kel - well, by the time i see him it will have been two months.. then after that it will be about two months again.. almost three.. and after that who knows. hopefully nothing longer than three months!


----------



## TntArs06

AJ- :rofl: that is so funny for you say that. I need some tuff love to get me outta this funk. DAMN THE 2WW. :haha: Thank you hun

Kel- I agree!!! I wish we could inside our bodies!!! RIGHT NOW!! :rofl: I too have met some lovely women that are soooo accepting of everyone!! And I love it!


----------



## nevertogether

oooo i got my maca in today! ya'll think it would hurt to start right now since i know i'm not pregnant, or should i wait for AF?


----------



## CNotte

*Never* - Holy moly seriously!? :shock: We will definitely have to wait to see what the temp does then tomorrow. HOLY MACA! I was truly hoping to have a cycle buddy this time. It looks like if this is it, I'll be testing around the 9th instead.

*Char *- We :sex: the day before yesterday and plan on it again today. We've been going for the 'every other day' effect. I've heard good things about that and including DH is 41 so I want to make sure his lil' :spermy: are really refreshed. I seriously didn't expect to O' this soon!! OMG?!

*Kel* - :hugs: Thanks darling. I will be shocked if temps go up again tomorrow considering if this was O' I've never had one this soon!!

*Ladies*? Has maca ever made you O' way sooner than you normally have? I usually O about CD20-CD23 mark. :huh:


----------



## nevertogether

cnotte - alright, i will change that :) if you get a high temperature tomorrow as well, FF should give you solid cross hairs for CD12. i'm iffy being CD12 & CD13 because 97.7 looks like your coverline temperature based on your last chart and this one. but you have definitely already ovulated. so either another high temperature tomorrow will confirm o for CD12 or two more days and ovulation confirmed on CD13. either way you are covered :sex: wise! as for making me ovulate earlier, maca never has, but my ovulation dates are pretty consistent, or have been for the past year.


----------



## kelster823

nope Maca never did that for me but like I said I stopped taking in eons ago.... got a CLEAN body going on now... not even pre-natals either... just really needed to stop everything and look what happened... O O'd.. :rofl:

Never start when ever I know I did when I first got it :) I guess it just doesn't seem that long ago that you saw hubby.. but you are rightDec and Jan just went by so frigin FAST!!! 



> I too have met some lovely women that are soooo accepting

 :winkwink:


----------



## kelster823

ACCKKKKKKKKKKKK where is Dandy??? shouldn't she be on by now????


----------



## AJThomas

Good question Kel, Dandy's keeping us all in suspense :)


----------



## kelster823

damnit............ LOL we just haven't had a :bfp: announcement in a while...


----------



## CNotte

nevertogether said:


> cnotte - alright, i will change that :) if you get a high temperature tomorrow as well, FF should give you solid cross hairs for CD12. i'm iffy being CD12 & CD13 because 97.7 looks like your coverline temperature based on your last chart and this one. but you have definitely already ovulated. so either another high temperature tomorrow will confirm o for CD12 or two more days and ovulation confirmed on CD13. either way you are covered :sex: wise! as for making me ovulate earlier, maca never has, but my ovulation dates are pretty consistent, or have been for the past year.

I'm truly confused. I hope so and I hope you're right. If we did it this time I'll be amazed by how good this maca product really is!


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies

I'm all confused with this temping talk, and speaking of crosshairs and the like! Too complicated for my little brain. Can just about remember to switch my CBFM on at around the same time each day and that's about it!!

NY - I haven't tried fertileCM but it sounds good when you read their website so I'd be interested to know if it works!! It might be worth starting a thread about it in the TTC section and see if anyone has tried it and got good results? I tend to get EWCM about every 3-4 months and have been taking starflower oil and lots of grapefruit juice for months. I think it's quite random for me!

SBB - please don't feel for a minute that your posts are selfish. Even in the couple of months I've been on here you've been such a lovely and supportive person to everyone on here, so it's definitely more than acceptable to sometimes only share about yourself - especially when we all want to know how you're doing (that makes it very unselfish because we like knowing how you are!!!) :hugs:

Dandy - I forgot to say, what a cute pup you put up a picture of!! Looked a bit like a tiger cub!! I love dogs but sadly am allergic to them. Any symptoms yet? When are you testing?

Kel - 6dpo is really early for symptoms but let's hope you've got a strong little fertlised egg getting itself ready to implant and you get some symptoms soon!! Funny how we start wishing for sore boobs, isn't it?

Never, did you get a date yet for your HSG? I tried to call to book mine yesterday but just got an answerphone and left a message but they didn't call back. I'm going to get on it tomorrow morning but it might well be next Tuesday. I'd like to get it over with because I've heard some women say it's painful!

CNotte - happy BD-ng - hope you catch that egg!

TNT - hope the 2WW doesn't drive you crazy, honey - let's hope this is your lucky month!!

Have a lovely eve, it's dinner time now - omelette and potato wedges with lots of garlic and some baked beans!! - good old-fashioned comfort food!! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

kelster823 said:


> damnit............ LOL we just haven't had a :bfp: announcement in a while...

Yeah i hear u on that, we're long overdue a couple more now darnit!


----------



## nypage1981

Leeze- I may start a thread next cycle or sometime later....I just thought about it, and if im starting MACA this month i'd rather not begin anything else with it so im going to temp and begin maca and pretty much the other 40 things I bought in a pathetic frenzy were a waste of money!! dooh!


----------



## kelster823

:hi: Leeze how are you feeling? the cold getting any better

NYpage so we are gonna temp? I know it will make ya crazy BUT I personally think temping is a very helpful tool- the worst though is the TWW- ya see temps going up and up and BOOM a big crash :(


----------



## dandybrush

wow chatty bunch :dohh:

ok girls :bfn: am drinking today, had some cramping wondering if af is gonna show early :shrug: ill catch up later im off on my parents boat for the day :wave:


----------



## kelster823

dandybrush said:


> wow chatty bunch :dohh:
> 
> ok girls :bfn: am drinking today, had some cramping wondering if af is gonna show early :shrug: ill catch up later im off on my parents boat for the day :wave:

CRAP O COLA...................... gosh dangit.... son of a bees balls.......... monkey squat :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Symptom spotting yay :happydance:

well from what I remember the symptoms I got early on on my First pregnancy on my second were milder and really did not kick in on till after I got my BFP 

I had back pain, sore boobs, tired emotional on my first but this time I had some nipple soreness that came and went and I wouldnt say it was bad, some mild cramps gassy but it was after I got my BFP my boobs really felt sore and the feeling sick kicked in, my DD was so different from the boys, boobs barley hurt and felt a bit sick not to bad but I got sick more! it would just hit me! a smell woud do it and off Ild be running :haha:

so yea every pregnancy is diffierent!!! 


Dandy it might be to early! I tested at 10DPO and 11DPO on my DD and got a BFN but got a BFP on 12DPO :flower:

TNT dont lose hope, my temps were not fantastic in June and july when I got my BFP 


SBB take care hun I hope you feel better soon:hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Dandy- Have a lovely time hun! Dang that BFN though....hopefully its too soon.

Celtic- Wow you didn't have too many symptoms. Thats reassuring right there. How are you coming along?


----------



## ttcbaby117

TnT - you can catch the egg on Ov day.....I see the charts helped you also...geez I am gonna go and look at them too!

Kel - wow, I am hoping mine will hurt tons also....I mean so bad that I cant move...LOL Oh the things we wish for! I am so with ya....this wait sucks....I am sitting here counting the days down, I keep doing it like it is gonna change that I am still on 9dpo...

Never - woohoo.....24 days is nothing! Awesome!

Dandy - that stinks....maybe the cramping is implantation!

CNotte- My ov moved up a bit but I dont know if that was Maca or the acupuncture I was doing.

Celitc- thanks for the s/s info....I love to hear them! It never gets old.


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> TnT - you can catch the egg on Ov day.....I see the charts helped you also...geez I am gonna go and look at them too!

Ya those charts did help with my insane mind right now. :haha: Plus your bding you did up to OV is what we did when I got my BFP. :thumbup::flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> Dandy- Have a lovely time hun! Dang that BFN though....hopefully its too soon.
> 
> Celtic- Wow you didn't have too many symptoms. Thats reassuring right there. How are you coming along?

I must look back through FF i do know i did feel sick one day before hand but it came in a wave and then went! 

Im good hun, tired bit emotional today but think its lack of sleep catching up on me our DD is nor sleeping great she has mild asthma and with the damp weather its quite bad so she was coughing so bad last night and it made her sick she could not catch her breath, scared me, have a doc appointment tomorrow could not get one for today 

blood sugars are still high as well, thankfully only a few weeks left! yay:happydance: I really hope the GD goes away this time


----------



## TntArs06

Aww hun im sorry. Poor little girl. I have asthma and know how that feels. Sux you couldn't get in today to get seen. I hope she has a better night tonight. That would scare me too watching her go through that. I know a humidifer always helps me with a little vics. But im sure you already know that. 

I can't believe you only have a few weeks! :happydance: I can't wait to see pics of when he gets here! YAYAYA! 

Sorry your numbers are still getting higher...not too much longer now!


----------



## nypage1981

Kel- yea im going to temp but super scared! I kind of like my blissful state of not knowing anything in the 2WW but like you say- temps show it all! Oh, and very well put for your response to Dandy's bfn! 

Sorry Dandy about the BFN. Thats a load of crap isnt it, least you can enjoy a drink though:)


----------



## kelster823

> this wait sucks....I am sitting here counting the days down

no shita.. at least the FRER now have where you can get a result 6 days sooner.. so i umm will be taking one come Friday.... I am going out with the girls Saturday night and well i need to know if I can have a beer or two 

Oh Celtic so sorry the lil one is not feeling well.. damp oh how i wish.. get what we are getting AGAIN tomorrow night>> YEP another 5 to 9 inches of SNOW............. CRAP

NYPage- ya know it is a normal thing for me now, taking my temps.. been doing EVERY DAY since March 2010 -- I only didn't do it when I was pregnant and a here and there time- like when I KNOW I will be drinking beer and going to bed late--- I literally do not have to have my alarm go off anymore... I am clock work wake up between 5-5:30am.. I sneak under the covers with my lil mini LED light and my two BBT-- hubby never even knows that I am doing it... 



> Oh, and very well put for your response to Dandy's bfn!

:rofl: I had other things I wanted to say but umm that would be a no no on the board :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

Lol...why do you do 2 bbts???


----------



## kelster823

LOL I knew you were gonna ask... :rofl: 

one orally and one v jay jay.... sometimes I sleep with my mouth open and am afraid I will not get a correct temp.. I certainly cannot sleep with "me" V jay jay open so that one I know is right :winkwink: bbahahahaa


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT yea we have noticed today after putting her in the shower and letting the room fill with steam helped she fine now so hoping she has a good night to night I never brought her out today either and DH seems to think that has helped, he is asthmatic as well seems a lot of people have it these days. 


Kel wow more snow eeek I do not envy you and I normally love the stuff, but do not want to be cold any more or have it cold when baby arrives either. 

Think I missed your post on Dandy test :haha:


ooh checking FF for some of my symptoms and it was like from 11 DPO creamy cm, plus on 12 DPO I have some back pain, cramps, wind, cross, tired felt sick felt better 13DPO except for round ligament pain (which I still get) but it was ealier after OV nipples hurt a bit or I got a pain in one boob so who knows eh some have none before BFP and some will have every one going OOOH Im so excited though can not wait for all the BFP to come


----------



## kelster823

> ooh checking FF for some of my symptoms and it was like from 11 DPO creamy cm, plus on 12 DPO I have some back pain, cramps, wind, cross, tired felt sick felt better 13DPO except for round ligament pain (which I still get) but it was ealier after OV nipples hurt a bit or I got a pain in one boob so who knows eh some have none before BFP and some will have every one going OOOH Im so excited though can not wait for all the BFP to come

ahh thanks for your symptons :) I do have tender nippies that's for sure and a bit of tender (.) (.)'s and here and there crampies....so we shall see.. it will just be a BIG LET DOWN after waiting for 10 months to ovulate again,,, I can't wait ANOTHER 10 months

YEP MORE SNOW................... ahh blow the big one :rofl:


----------



## TntArs06

Celtic- Im glad she is doing better after a nice warm shower. My dad used to boil a pot of water and would make me stand on a stool and put a towel over my head to get the steam from the boil when my asthma was bad. So I really hope she can get some relief and you guys can get some rest as well.

ME TOO ME TOO im tired of all this snow and white and cold! UGHH I just want to see green!!! :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

Lol kel I figured you'd say vjay jay was the other place:). I hear u ladies on snow. Don't know if you van beat the cold and snow of Minnesota. Hahahhaaa.


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Lol kel I figured you'd say vjay jay was the other place:). I hear u ladies on snow. Don't know if you van beat the cold and snow of Minnesota. Hahahhaaa.

I went to grad school in St. Paul, and wanted to move up there. My dh was like okay. You spend one winter month up there, and then tell me you that you want to move there. HA! :blush: Ummmm...ya. It's pretty cold. I grew up in Northern Illinois, and I know cold, but nothing like you guys. I'm in northern Virginia now, and if we get 1 inch of snow, we have a snow day!! :happydance:


----------



## yazzy

Morning girls...or maybe afternoon/evening for some depending where we all are!

Hi Celtic, lovely to see you on here. Sorry to hear about your little girl, I too had mild asthma when I was small, grew out of it then it came back as a teenager and over the last 2 years I have (on recommendation from an Asthma Practitioner) weened myself off of all meds and feel great...they say your body can change every 7 years or so and you can grow out of things. I hope your little girl is charging around again very soon.

Cnotte - yay for being in the tww. Did you mention the green tea? I read up about the folic acid thing and it is if you drink a lot of green tea and take your folic acid tablet at the same time it can stop your body absorbing it all...they advise to just drink your green tea at a different time.

Kel - ahh the sympton spotting, such a tough 2 weeks however relaxed we try to be. When I got my BFP I didn't have any symptoms until around 12/13dpo. I did have some very weird cramps at 9dpo and then nothing. sore bb's started around 12dpo and boy they hurt lol! I didn't have any cm in my tww, that only started a few weeks after.

Dandy - sorry you got a bfn this morning, have a good time today and enjoy yourself. 

TNT - lets have some smiles and i'm sending some PMA your way. You are definitely in with a chance and I am really wishing it this month for you girl :)

Char - bet it is nice buying a few bits and pieces, I can't wait til I can. I'm feeling good thanks, sore bb's have eased which I think is to be expected, still really tired...by 4pm at work I could have a snooze lol! 

Never - hiya, hope you are well. Yay for the countdown to see your OH!

AFM - right I really better get myself ready, I will be on my way for my scan in 2 hours....ahhh sooo excited. I hope we clearly see bubs wriggling around happy in there. I will update once I am home again!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: girls sorry i've been out all day kel your a hoot :rofl: sorry about my bfn :dohh: :haha: I've been a moody so and so all day :dohh: i think AF is truley on her way :cry: girls thanx for the wishful thinking but im not testing again till saturday and thats when AF will be 1 day late...if i test at all :dohh: but i believe im truelly out, this was one weird cycle with no sore nips or anything :dohh:

i start at 4am tomorrow, so im off to bed for approx 7hrs sleep time :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Morning all :flower:

Kel Keep positive this has to be it, it just does :hugs: oh checking our weather forecast seems the weather to get cold again and forecast of snow for Friday eek:dohh: I spoke to soon I think

thanks for the good luck wishes for my DD, had her at the doc this morning and he has put her on an inhaler and she needs a blood test for diabetes I have noticed she drinks constantly and wakes in the night looking to drink so I mentioned it:cry: poor little thing he was marking her arm for me to put numbing cream on and she so tiny the tought of it, she will know whats coming as well as she comes with me to the hospital and holds my hand when the doc takes blood from me, I'm fine with needles so hopefully she wont be afraid.

I rang the hospital this morning over my blood sugars being so high so they are going to sort them out, we don't know what happened yesterday they never showed up on their system weird!!!

any way hope you all have a wonderful day

Dandy *Happy Australia Day*


----------



## kelster823

Hi ya ladies

not much time to chit chat today- you know WEDNESDAY,, in office day BLECK

Celtic- ohh poor thing- diabetes is no joke... my FIL and father BOTH have it.. my dad is ok but Jeff's dad not so.... he had both legs amputated because of it BUT he also DID NOT take care of himself and is now in an adult community home because no one is there to take care of him- Jeff's parents divorced back in the late 70's

Yazzy can't WAIT to hear all about the scan.. soo excited

Dandy- hope you had a good day yesterday... and well I still think you have a GREAT shot... lots of ladies have no symptons at all......

NYPage-- ummm nope I KNOW we can't compare to Minn weather and well that is OK because you can KEEP IT... :rofl:

Rosa- Virginia huh- not to far from me... glad to see some more ladies from the States in here.. this way when we get PG we can get cell phones numbers and at least make a text to someone to let them know when the BIG DAY gets here :)

:hi: Never- Char- Leeze- TnT- TTC- Delia-AJ-Cnotte-

and of course my lovely ladies who have bubbas to attend too.. Hope all are getting settled in 

kay chat later


----------



## CelticNiamh

kelster823 said:


> Hi ya ladies
> 
> not much time to chit chat today- you know WEDNESDAY,, in office day BLECK
> 
> Celtic- ohh poor thing- diabetes is no joke... my FIL and father BOTH have it.. my dad is ok but Jeff's dad not so.... he had both legs amputated because of it BUT he also DID NOT take care of himself and is now in an adult community home because no one is there to take care of him- Jeff's parents divorced back in the late 70's
> 
> Yazzy can't WAIT to hear all about the scan.. soo excited
> 
> Dandy- hope you had a good day yesterday... and well I still think you have a GREAT shot... lots of ladies have no symptons at all......
> 
> NYPage-- ummm nope I KNOW we can't compare to Minn weather and well that is OK because you can KEEP IT... :rofl:
> 
> Rosa- Virginia huh- not to far from me... glad to see some more ladies from the States in here.. this way when we get PG we can get cell phones numbers and at least make a text to someone to let them know when the BIG DAY gets here :)
> 
> :hi: Never- Char- Leeze- TnT- TTC- Delia-AJ-Cnotte-
> 
> and of course my lovely ladies who have bubbas to attend too.. Hope all are getting settled in
> 
> kay chat later

You have to really look after your self with Diabetes, my DH granny was the same never took it serious and lost her leg, it killed her eventually as well, but she was a awful woman wouldnt listen to any one. 

hope today flys in for you :hugs:


----------



## CNotte

Good EARLY morning ladies.

*Yazzy *- seriously? when can I drink the green tea!? Oh how I miss it. It was my 'coffee' without the coffee and high caffeine. :winkwink:

*Celtic *- Snow? That is a 4 letter word in this household. DH I lived in Northern NY for 6 years (DH was there 14 total) and that's one of the many reasons we left. I hope it doesn't get too bad with the weather where you are darling. By the way good luck to your DD at the Dr. today.

*Dandy *- I'm so sorry to hear that AF is on her way. You're not out till she shows though! I'm praying for you!! :thumbup:

*As For Me* - DH is fighting a mucus build up and even though he's coughing up a storm it sounds better. I wish it would go away so we could sleep better. I'm still coughing but far less than he is. It does look like I O'd. I woke up 2 hours early so I could get DH's coffee and breakfast done since he's heading to the range all day today. I can't believe it came so early. I think upping the dosage is what did it. I started on 1k, 2k, 2500. I think I'll head back down to 1500 in a few days if I really did O'.

Good morning *Kel*, *TNT*, *Rosa*, *NY*. :hi:


----------



## AJThomas

Good morning lovelies!

Dandy I agree wit evrything Kel said about ur bfn. 

Kel I am praying so hard that u will get ur heart's desire.


----------



## yazzy

My world has been turned upside down. Bad news at the scan today, we've had a mmc. Speachless is an understatement. I am going to take some tablets for it. Forgive me for disappearing for a while, I think I need some out to relax and move on.

You girls are great, good luck for everything x


----------



## erin7707

yazzy said:


> My world has been turned upside down. Bad news at the scan today, we've had a mmc. Speachless is an understatement. I am going to take some tablets for it. Forgive me for disappearing for a while, I think I need some out to relax and move on.
> 
> You girls are great, good luck for everything x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

There are not enough words or hugs to express how sorry I am, yazzy.... I wish you the best, and I pray you'll get your 'take-home-baby' soon.... :cry:
:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Morning ladies - 

kel - OMG we are testing together then....that is if I dont chicken out on Friday morning!!!

Celitc- hope she feels better soon hun! So happy you said something about that creamy cm cuz I got some yesterday and this morning...not usual for me but I did have it in abundance last cycle and no bfp....must be the epo wreaking havoc!

NY- you will get used to the temping...I kinda look at it now as a game....oh where oh where will my temp be today!

AFM - brad is finally back to work and without a cast...woohoo...I have my house to myself....which reminds me I should be cleaning it!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yazzy - OMG, I am so sorry hun....please take all the time you need to mourn this loss. We are here if you need us!


----------



## AJThomas

Oh Yazzy, i feel so much pain for you, i can only imagine what you are feeling. We are all here for you when you need us, take as much time as you need. There just aren't enough words.... :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

OMG Yazzy!!!! Im in utter tears :cry::cry: right now! I am so so sooo sorry for your loss! Please take ALL the time you need. We will be here for you whenever you choose to come back! Seriously so gutted for you!! I wonder why your getting tablets and not a D&C? Your so far along for tablets. Well just rest up and know we are ALL thinking of you and your angel baby! :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Sorry girls...I completely forgot what I read after reading about yazzy's loss. Im going to get ready for work now.

Have a good day girls...maybe check in later.


----------



## kelster823

OMG YAZZY I am sitting here with TEARS in my eyes and goose bumps all over

I cannot and I mean CANNOT say how sorry I am for you.... I am just in utter SHOCK and SO FLUCKING GUTTED and SOOOO VERY VERY VERY SAD.....
:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## nypage1981

Yazzy- that is terrible, I will say a prayer for your little angel. 

Does anyone think Maca could have anything to do with it? I know another on here 2 weeks ago who took maca and had a MMC....im not implying, seriously just asking. Thanks.


----------



## SBB

Oh yazzy Hun I am so very very sorry... I wish something could make this better... Lots of love and hugs to you and OH :hugs: take all the time you need... 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

nypage1981 said:


> Yazzy- that is terrible, I will say a prayer for your little angel.
> 
> Does anyone think Maca could have anything to do with it? I know another on here 2 weeks ago who took maca and had a MMC....im not implying, seriously just asking. Thanks.

No it shouldn't. We have many healthy babies and pregnancies here. MC happen for many reasons and we all stop the maca usually after confirmed OV just to be safe. So i dont think it causes MC.


----------



## nypage1981

Tnt- thanks! Didnt realize to stop after ovulation. Good thing i'll begin temping the cycle I begin Maca so i know. Im so paranoid of the stuff I take and what can happen when I fall pregnant since ive had 2 MC's I dont want to cause another.


----------



## TntArs06

Well I stop after OV because I dont want my body getting used to the maca...I want it to work the way it should. Also its just safe to stop it after then just in case...sense there isn't enough data on how it is with preg


----------



## nypage1981

True- do you stop everything you take? Well, do you even take anything else?


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - I'm soo sorry babe :hugs: I don't know what to say :( take all the time u need babe :hugs: xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> nypage1981 said:
> 
> 
> Yazzy- that is terrible, I will say a prayer for your little angel.
> 
> Does anyone think Maca could have anything to do with it? I know another on here 2 weeks ago who took maca and had a MMC....im not implying, seriously just asking. Thanks.
> 
> No it shouldn't. We have many healthy babies and pregnancies here. MC happen for many reasons and we all stop the maca usually after confirmed OV just to be safe. So i dont think it causes MC.Click to expand...

I agree, MACA blances your hormones and if any thing should be safe during prenancy, but better to err on the side of caution. 

Ive had a MMC and wasnt taking any thing at the time, sadly and unfairly they do happen :cry:

YAZZY Im gutted for you, I really am :hugs: words can not express please take care and come back soon when you can and your ready:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

oh gosh, i am so sorry yazzy. so very sorry. words can not express the sadness i have for you right now and please take your time. we are here for you no matter what honey. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

kel :ignore: :haha: 

celtic :hugs: so sorry to hear what your DD is going through :cry: :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

omg yazzy :cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: take all the time you need :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Just want to say thank you everyone for your kind words. Today has been a very long day indeed...I may be quiet for a while but I think I need you girls to keep my spirits up. My OH although very sad and deflated is being great and going through everything with me, I think this can only make us stronger.

TNT - the scan showed we didn't move past 7 weeks so they offered us 3 options, sit and wait, tablets which still includes a few visits to hospital or the D & C. I opted for the 2nd and I hope this runs smoothly so we can move forward.

The hospital have been great and there is no reason why we cannot still ttc so when we are ready we will try again as this is what we both really want. Thank god I told those closest to me as it has been great having their support already.

Thank you again girls, you all really are great. I won't be able to stay away long I doubt!

xxxx


----------



## CNotte

*Yazzy* - I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. You are deeply in my prayers along with your angel and your family.


----------



## Kiki0522

Yazzy- I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. There are no words that I will be able to say to make you feel better but please know I am thinking of you. You and your angel are in my prayers. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


Hello Ladies.. I hope everyone is well. I hope to be back in the swing of things soon. Miss you all. :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

kiki - good to see you back...how are you doing?


----------



## Leeze

Aww - Yazzy - you must be devastated. What a sad thing to have happened. Sending you and your OH a big hug :hugs::hugs: Great that he's being so supportive. Remember, we're all here for you - and you'll probably go through a whole heap of emotions - which is perfectly natural and understandable. xx


----------



## Leeze

:hi: Kiki - nice to see you back xx :hugs:

AJ - I love your new avatar pic!!!! You and your OH will have gorgeous kids if she's anything to go by!!! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

You probably dont care to hear this now Yazzy and it probably isn't any consolation now, but women are very fertile after a loss and often go on to get pregnant again right away. Big :hugs: again.


----------



## AJThomas

Thanks Leeze, that pic puts a smile on my face everytime :)


----------



## Leeze

BTW - I'm feeling much better today, cold almost gone. Hurray!!! And I've got a few days of work starting tomorrow so I'm going to be doing a whole lot of nothing!!

I'm a bit gutted today because I'm meant to go for my HSG test next Tues but when I spoke with them today they said it's fully booked and can sometimes take about 3-6 months to get booked on. Also they won't do it in advance, you have to wait till your period starts before you can book it. So the same thing might happen next month. GRRR.


----------



## Leeze

AJThomas said:


> Thanks Leeze, that pic puts a smile on my face everytime :)

mine makes me smile too although she bears an uncanny resemblance to my late grandma which is nice but also a bit freaky!! :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

leeze - that sounds so frustrating!

kiki - hi honey, i hope you are holding up well :hugs:

aj - where do ya'll make those pictures?

cnotte - i was right on ovulation for you :happydance: i think FF might be iffy like i am too though between CD12 & 13.


----------



## AJThomas

at *morphthing* Never, go try it out! I wanna see what yours looks like! :D

If its weird looking at first, just try again, move the points around a bit and see if it changes. I got like 3 different looking babies just by moving the points around.

Glad that you're feeling better Leeze.


----------



## jec

Hi Girls :)

Our Maca arrived today!!! We are both starting it tomorrow :)))


FX'd


----------



## ttcbaby117

woohoo jec!


----------



## AJThomas

Good luck Jec!!


----------



## TntArs06

Jec- YAHOOO!!! Go get that BFP girl!

AJ- love the new pic. So darn cute....def cute babies you two will make.

Kikki- So glad to see you back. :hugs:

Leeze- So glad you are starting to feel better. I hate being sick like that. Sorry about the HSG. Hopefully you wont need it though. Maybe next month you wont get sick either. LETS HOPE! Poor thing!


----------



## kelster823

hey hey hey-- gonna be short because
UGH ok so the ride home wasn't all that bad--- I left around 2:15pm... BUT we already have 4 and a half inches on the ground at my house on top of sleet so the shoveling SUXED MOOSE BALLS.......and they are calling for another 8 to 10 inches.. gotta love living by the ocean....
and i am TIRED!!!!

but I wanted to stop by and show ya girls a preggo chart.. this is my sister in law's chart from when she got preggos on her Oct cycle

seee how she had big time dips and boom...
https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d137/CJBlam/ransonechart.jpg


----------



## CNotte

nevertogether said:


> leeze - that sounds so frustrating!
> 
> kiki - hi honey, i hope you are holding up well :hugs:
> 
> aj - where do ya'll make those pictures?
> 
> cnotte - i was right on ovulation for you :happydance: i think FF might be iffy like i am too though between CD12 & 13.

Yeah I can't figure out if it was CD12 or CD13. Either way I think I was covered both days. I HOPE at least!! :happydance: I'm praying this is it because we found out the other day DH is on the early flight with the Commander and CSM when deploying. This means he's leaving a month in advance. We have till the end of March. :cry:


----------



## rosababy

So no green tea?! I heard it helps with fertility!! Wow. 

Kel, you crack me up...having 2 thermometers!!! hahaha!! i give you a lot of credit for keeping them straight though. I'm not a morning person, so I can't think straight, and I would definitely put the wrong one in my mouth. GROSS!!!:haha: I see you're in NJ. Are you getting any of this snow?! We had a snow day today and it's coming down really hard right now. We'll probably have another snow day tomorrow! :happydance: Sleeping late, pancakes and Starbucks!! I just read ahead and see that you ARE indeed getting this snow. Careful driving!

Yazzy, I'm so sorry about your bad news. :hugs: We'll miss you, but we'll be here for you when you decide to come back. :cry:

NY, I'm glad you asked that...another one of my ttc buddies had an early MC on her first cycle of Maca. Thoughts, anyone? Cute pic, btw! 

Tnt, I just read your post about stopping maca after Ov. That's good to know. I was planning on taking it through the entire cycle. Did you read that somewhere?

KIKI!!!!! I miss you, girl!!! How are you?! SO good to see you again.


----------



## kelster823

> Kel, you crack me up...having 2 thermometers!!! hahaha!! i give you a lot of credit for keeping them straight though. I'm not a morning person, so I can't think straight, and I would definitely put the wrong one in my mouth. GROSS!!

oh yes I have thought about that but I keep the v jay jay one in a certain spot and the oral one further away-- i have routine.. v jay jay goes in first because I can't hear the beep beep beep so I know when my oral goes off (since that one went in second) the v jay jay one is ready... LOL :rofl: it REALLY is sight I must say

Yep we are getting smacked with snow tonight... 8-12 inches- my work called already and advised my company will have a delayed open tomorrow morning

jec glad your mamc came

Kiki so good to see you hun :hugs: I hope you are holding up

Leeze so glad you are feeling better sweetie

AJ cute photo.. I gotta do one of Jeff and I


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel thanks for the chart...makes me think my temps are awfully low in general...but oh well....I guess if anything is wrong I will find out when I go and see a fs later this year if I am on pg by then! Sorry about all the snow that must really suck to have to shovel your way out.

rosababy - where are you in the states?

AJ - cute baby....I tried that morphing once but feel like I should try it again...

never - did you morph your baby, I am sure you and dh will have cute kids, cuz you guys are both good looking.


----------



## TntArs06

rosababy said:


> So no green tea?! I heard it helps with fertility!! Wow.
> 
> Kel, you crack me up...having 2 thermometers!!! hahaha!! i give you a lot of credit for keeping them straight though. I'm not a morning person, so I can't think straight, and I would definitely put the wrong one in my mouth. GROSS!!!:haha: I see you're in NJ. Are you getting any of this snow?! We had a snow day today and it's coming down really hard right now. We'll probably have another snow day tomorrow! :happydance: Sleeping late, pancakes and Starbucks!! I just read ahead and see that you ARE indeed getting this snow. Careful driving!
> 
> Yazzy, I'm so sorry about your bad news. :hugs: We'll miss you, but we'll be here for you when you decide to come back. :cry:
> 
> NY, I'm glad you asked that...another one of my ttc buddies had an early MC on her first cycle of Maca. Thoughts, anyone? Cute pic, btw!
> 
> Tnt, I just read your post about stopping maca after Ov. That's good to know. I was planning on taking it through the entire cycle. Did you read that somewhere?
> 
> KIKI!!!!! I miss you, girl!!! How are you?! SO good to see you again.



I didn't read anything about stopping it but while TTC I just feel more comfortable stopping it after OV just in case ya know. But when im not TTC then I will take through out entire cycle for my endo. Just scares me to ttc and take maca "if" I get preg.


----------



## TntArs06

Kel- Thanks for the chart hun. That was a crazy cycle for her. Makes me feel a little better. Sorry about the snow...ughh that sounds AWFUL! Stay safe and warm hun.


----------



## rosababy

ttcbaby, I'm in Northern Virginia. We have about 5 inches now, and it's still coming down very hard.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wow....It is crazy the amt of snow the US has seen this winter....I dont feel like it normal.


----------



## kelster823

> ...makes me think my temps are awfully low in general

I have low temps too sweetie- really that doesn't make a difference everyone is different

I know - I would look at that cycle and say ummmm nope I looks like she is out- but don't forget she was on clomid and the trigger shot as well....

TnT babe your chart is ONCE AGAIN looking amazing.... funny I blobbed mine March and this cycle and strangely enpough they resemble themselves.... my low temp isn't like the March one because I have been on progesterone cream since Jan 8th so my temps will be a nit higher


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel youa re right....they do look similiar! Can you do that chart overlay thing when you get a chance, i would love to look at those two cycles together....if not, no biggie...My chart stalking is in full force right now.


----------



## kelster823

when you click on my link it doesn't show you the two together- the very top chart? lines in purple and green?


----------



## kelster823

ttcbaby117 said:


> Wow....It is crazy the amt of snow the US has seen this winter....I dont feel like it normal.

ha here ya go

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1356.snc4/162807_1767243947999_1446205417_31942968_6872489_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs069.snc6/167946_1767291269182_1446205417_31943192_4701894_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1382.snc4/163465_1772526280054_1446205417_31954662_2509559_n.jpg

Jeff making a path for dogs so they could go to the bathroom
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs001.snc6/165191_1767243187980_1446205417_31942962_3317849_n.jpg

and my house at Christmas time- we still have our decorations up because 1. the boxes and the white trees and lil snow flakes are BURIED in snow and 2. we need a ladder to get the lights off the house but there is so much snow we can't get the ladder NEAR the house to lay it on 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs762.ash1/165365_1767242947974_1446205417_31942960_4591230_n.jpg


----------



## rosababy

Wow, Kel, you did get some snow!! That looks like our big storm of last year, when we have 22 inches! We had 10 snow days!!! We have about 5 or 6 right now, and it's still going strong. :wacko:


----------



## TntArs06

Kel- Im trying not to get too excited about my temps (even tho I sorta am) just in case ya know. LIke what if and such! MY GOODNESS that is some FLIPPIN SNOW! Makes me shiver just looking at it! :haha: you poor thing!! But your SIL's chart def gives us all some hope! My nips are hurten like crazy...like when I take my bra off and they get exposed they hurt like crazy.


----------



## rosababy

Tnt, your chart looks GREAT! When are you testing?? :happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

rosababy said:


> Tnt, your chart looks GREAT! When are you testing?? :happydance:

Well AF should be here around the 6th so prob then. Im so nervous to test this cycle....first one sense MC. So if my temps stay high then i might test early. :haha:


----------



## Kiki0522

Aww Ladies you are the best! Thank you for the warm welcome back. I really appreciate it. :hugs: I'm not quite back to the ttc yet because I'm waiting for my hcg levels to drop. This has been the longest drawn out process ever. They have only dropped from 450 last week to 395 yesterday. Ugh.. So that sucked. I was hoping they would have been cut in half at least. But at least they are going down. I just want to get back into this! I have a follow up appointment on Feb 17th and then if I have my cycle by then, we will schedule a HSG. I'm so hoping that works!! I only have one tube so it NEEDS to work! It can't be completely blocked if the egg was fertilized right? Does that make sense? That's what i'm telling myself to feel better. :) 

So how are all of you?!

Rosa! It's so nice to see you in here!!! Missed you too! :hugs: I had just started the Maca last cycle too and had an ectopic pregnancy. (I have endo so that is probably what caused the blockage in my tube)So it didn't really cause me a mc. I don't think the Maca had anything to do with it nor do I think it has anything to do with other mc. It just balances what you need. I think without it, I wouldn't have even conceived in the first place! That's the positive I'm taking out of this. :)

Tnt- Beautiful temps! Fx'd so tightly for you! 

Kel- We have all that snow up here too in freezing NH! My goodness it's cold lately! We are getting more snow tonight too. SO over it all! 

Leeze- I hope you get your HSG very soon if you need it! Hopefully not! :)

ttc- My temps are generally lower too but that didn't count against me. 

Hello Aj, dandy, never, char, Celtic, yazzy, cnotte, Ny!! Missed you all! 

I hope all the mommies and babies are doing well too! :hugs: Sparkle, Linny, SBB!

Oh! And through all of this...I became a godmother over the weekend! My best friend had a little baby girl. She is beautiful! Brielle Marie is her name. I thought it was going to be very hard for me but I think she is going to help me get through this. :)


----------



## TntArs06

Kikki- Congratulations on being a godmother. When I went through my MC (which was drawn out as well) my friends baby always cheered me up for some reason. So she would bring him over all the time when I was off. Im sorry this has drawn out so long for you. Im hoping the HSG will do the trick for you. I have endo too and scares me to have etopic. I ended up having a D&C after 23 days of heavy bleeding. So I hope it clears out fast for you hun. So sorry you have to go through this hun! Prayers are with you.


----------



## Kiki0522

Tnt- Thank you so much! The baby really is helping a lot. I'm happy it is too because I was so worried I was just going to be upset and I didn't want to be like that! For my friends sake it isn't fair. Thank you for your concern. It means a lot. This definitely just needs to be over! I started bleeding on the 9th and that only lasted a couple days. It's just been days and days of taking blood & hcg levels and then finding out it was in the tube(which I had a feeling of because of the endo & i'm terrified for it to happen again) and having to accept that and worry it was going to rupture and then taking meds to help it. Oh my goodness.. I'm over it! 
I am so sorry you went through a long process too! And after all that heavy bleeding you ended up with a d&c.. Oh my heart goes out to you. No one should have to go through these things! My fingers are crossed for you this cycle!


----------



## rosababy

Kiki, I'm glad your friend's baby is helping you through this. My thoughts have been with you lately. I'm so sorry. :hugs: How long does it usually take for your hcg levels to go down? Can you not try again until your levels are back to normal again? I'm sorry...I don't know much about this. I'm glad you're back on here. We missed you. :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

:wave: Kiki. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better and moving forward, i hope this goes quick for you too so you can start over fresh.

There are a couple charts i'm gonna have to be keeping my eyes on, TnT yours in particular is a work of art i tell ya! I cant wait to be in the tww myself, this part of the cycle is fun with all the :sex: but i'm ready for the next part :D

Hey lets have another go at the morphing ladies, its so much fun to see those morph babies! 

Kel i dont envy u that snow at all, the temperature here is like 71 degrees F and i think its cold :haha: so i think i would just die with the temperatures and snow you're having.


----------



## dandybrush

cnotte im loving your temps way up high :thumbup: hope they stay there


----------



## dandybrush

kel thats a very cool chart, i guess it really goes to show ff is only good for showing you when you Ov but that the temps in the tww can mean anything :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

kel awesome snow pics :thumbup: that snow is soo coool :D

ttc and tnt im loving your temps atm too :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

rosababy said:


> NY, I'm glad you asked that...another one of my ttc buddies had an early MC on her first cycle of Maca. Thoughts, anyone? Cute pic, btw!

I think we should lay this concern to bed, I feel MACA is such a wonderful herb and it would be sad to have a fear in taking it:flower:

How does MACA work, it works on balancing our hormones for both men and women (Maca helps to stimulate and nourish the pituitary gland, acting as a tonic for the hormone system. When the pituitary gland functions optimally, the entire endocrine system becomes balanced, because the pituitary gland controls the hormone output of the other three glands.

In women maca works by controlling estrogen in the body. Estrogen levels that are high or low at the wrong time can keep a woman from becoming pregnant or keep her from carrying to term. Excess estrogen levels also cause progesterone levels to become too low. Taking maca may help to increase the progesterone levels which are essential to carrying a healthy pregnancy.

Progesterone

Low progesterone during pregnancy may be a leading cause of recurrent miscarriages. Progesterone is responsible for creating a healthy environment in the womb by creating and maintaining a healthy uterine lining. It also may reduce the chances of blood clots and immune system responses to the fetus as a foreign substance. It is the pregnancy hormone.)

If your hormones are balanced and that was the problem in preventing pregnancy then MACA will help solve that problem, Personally I believe that's what it did for me any way. nearly two year TCC adding in the months we were ntnp and I got no were, then 3 months on MACA and here I am. :flower:

Most miscarriages are meant to happen due to issues with the fetus. this is not the mums fault its I guess natures way of making sure we have a healthy baby :cry: no consolation when we lose our hearts desire though. but an important point in wondering if MACA is causing MC when if it promotes healthy hormone function makes no sense, its a natural herb grown and eaten by the Indians and its worth remembering they eat it all the time even through out pregnancy. so we are prob being over careful stopping it after OV.

I took it through out my first two cycles and only because I double my dose in my third I stopped when I got confirmed OV mainly because some one posted about it making you cranky and I was very cranky and didnt want to be worse LOL turns out the reason I was so snappy was pregnancy though .

I do think it would take longer than a month to get the full benefits of MACA it works but not that quick we see some benefits fairly quickly but it would take as with all herbs up to 3 months in your system to work fully.

From the articles Ive been reading this morning I think we have to take it for two full cycles at least. may be stopping at OV we are delaying that BFP :shrug:

Ok that's it from me, enough of my ramblings, hope it helps reassure any of us feeling worried. we have enough worry floating around our heads than to add to it huge :hugs: to every one.
PS :kiss: floaty kisses to all our little angels looking down on us


----------



## yazzy

Totally agree Celtic, I wasn't even taking maca in the month or 2 before my BFP. I actually stopped it because my cycles had really shortened so definitely not the reason for my mmc. I'm more concerned about the fact the baby stopped growing within a day or two of having my swine flu jab. BUT I will not dwell over that either...I would prefer to be alive and healthy rather than getting flu and something awful happening.

I will still be looking in girls and seeing how you are all getting on. Thank you again for your kind words. I will let you know if and when i'm brave enough to try again...in the meantime I will enjoy just being me, my OH, family and of course my dogs which make me smile everyday!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

yazzy said:


> Totally agree Celtic, I wasn't even taking maca in the month or 2 before my BFP. I actually stopped it because my cycles had really shortened so definitely not the reason for my mmc. I'm more concerned about the fact the baby stopped growing within a day or two of having my swine flu jab. BUT I will not dwell over that either...I would prefer to be alive and healthy rather than getting flu and something awful happening.
> 
> I will still be looking in girls and seeing how you are all getting on. Thank you again for your kind words. I will let you know if and when i'm brave enough to try again...in the meantime I will enjoy just being me, my OH, family and of course my dogs which make me smile everyday!!

Oh hun dont think about it :hugs: what ever happened its nothing you done, hope your back soon and feeling better as well :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

Morning all...

wel DIGGING ourselves out at 5:30am was FUN...............NOT

another 17 inches of snow.. WTF????????????

Yazzy so glad to see you post.. you know how I feel and it can only get better for you sweetei.. but I will ALWAYS be here to listen :hugs:

Hey Celtic how are you and how is your DD feeling?

:hi: to all the other ladies

AFM--- nuttin going on- on my end.. NO SYMPTOMS and my temps SUX..........they just won't go UP..ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh poot

ok ok I need to get to work- even though we have a delayed opening the UNPERKS of working from home

check back later to see my temps for some of you ladies :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Kel she is doing good no coughing last nigh :happydance: she had her blood test this morning and she was so upset poor thing but she told me a while ago Im all better now. then I found her raiding the sugar bowl:dohh: I will know the results in a week. 

Not good on digging your self out again! think we have some cold weather on the way, hey that prob why your temp is not as high as you like, mine wasnt what I call high the month I got my BFP :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Celtic, yes you are right I am not going to dwell on it and think anything I did made it happen. It was just one of those things which cannot be helped. Thank you :)

Thanks Kel, you have really helped me yesterday and today.

Speak soon ladies xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel Oh I see it now! I think you are looking good for a bfp! I cant wait till you test tomorrow. Geez those pics are amazing....unbelieveable to me...as I didnt grow up in snow.

KiKi - so good you have some support to help you through this and congrats on becoming a godmother!

TnT - Tingly nips are a great sign!

Celtic - thanks for the post...you are right! 

Dandy - thanks for the stalking but my temp this morning it telling me that I will probably have af v. soon.

Yazzy - good to see you hun! 

afm - in the gutter today....I cant beleive my temp tanked so badly....I might have messed it up...I explain it in my journal if you want to take a look but still I really thought it would have shot up today or stayed high if I was pg.


----------



## TntArs06

Celtic- Thank you for that lovely information. :hugs: Im wondering if I do have prog problem because endo is primarily estrogen based and produce almost too much estrogen and sometimes can lack in prog. Hmmm....if I get a BFP then I might go into dr right away. Glad your DD did well with her test. Im so glad she is feeling a little better. Poor girl. How have you been feeling?

Yazzy- Glad to see a post from you! I agree with Celtic...dont worry about the flu jab in such. But I know how your feeling...trying to figure out why you had this loss and what you did wrong or didn't do wrong. I wracked my brained for a couple months trying to figure out what caused it and finally just realized it was all outta my hands. I know right now it still hurts ALOT. But your doing everything right and being with OH and family and doggies! Thinking of you hun! :hugs:

Kel- Guh.... 17 FLIPPIN INCHES??? Ewwww looks like you got the storm we got but WAAAAY worse. Good thing you do work from home though so you dont have to drive in all that mess. Your temps are kinda crazy...but remember you SIL's chart. That looked like a DEF out and yours looks better...actually kinda steady. And you got a BFP once with no symptoms...so give up hope yet dear! I still have loads of PMA for you!!!

AJ- I did a morphing thing once and looked so weird and oddly looked like my dad. :rofl: 

AFM- Temp went up just a tinsy bit. Had to take it twice to make sure it was legit though. I hate how I second guess everything. :haha: Bout to get ready for work now...so will check in soon. Have a lovely day/night ladies.


----------



## kelster823

> Thanks Kel, you have really helped me yesterday and today

:hugs:

Celtic glad your daughther is better- glad to hear that

TTC- ::: sighs ::: that is all I can say :hugs:

TnT- looks like a triphasic chart to me if you ask.... yeah we got gobsmacked over night I couldn't believe my eyes when I woke up this AM.. I took photos I will post some later

sorry I just KNOW I am not PG----- and I will have to wait again for another frigin 10 months... if ever--- sorry for the rant but I am just sick of this crap


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel I dont think it will be another 10 months...your body is now getting back to normal after the mc...so IF this month is not it for you then I would say that you will ov sooner next cycle.


----------



## TntArs06

Kel- I had to look up what triphasic chart was. :dohh: I read the 12% of women with that chart end up in preg and 5% of women end up not preg. So I think you have a higher chance. But you do know your body better than any of us. So my fingers are still crossed VERY tightly. And if it is BFN then I highly doubt it will be another 10 months before you OV. You are finally clearing your body out. Remember Nevers last cycle from her stopping alot of her vits? Maybe your body is doing the same thing.


----------



## kelster823

TnT I an saying YOUR chart looks that way--- definitely NOT MINE :rofl:

nahh I really think it was because I was taking progesterone cream and it triggered something....... I am not going to constantly take this stuff.........


----------



## AJThomas

TnT i could stare at your chart all day, its so purty! :D

Kel, you know your body but i say lets wait till the witch shows up before we count you out, your chart isn't all that much different from the March one, that chart had some serious dips too and i dont see a lot of symptoms for March so it could still happen i think :hugs:

AFM, i think i might be in the tww but i have to wait for a couple more temps to confirm it. I know i ovulated on the left side yesterday afternoon tho, i could feel it.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi: - a quick check-in from me as I'm going out soon with a buddy to see Grease the musical!! I know it's very cheesy but I think it's just what I need to cheer me up a bit! It's my friend's birthday and I'm taking her as a birthday treat (aren't the best kind of treats the ones we get to share with our buddies?!)

Kel - that snow is craaaazzy!! Cute pic of your hubby clearing a path for the dogs!! I don't know much about temping but I think you shouldn't assume you're out by just your temps because everyone is different and every pregnancy is different. Fingers crossed for you, hon :hugs:

Yazzy - I think it's understandable that you're questioning the impact of the flu jab, because I think when these sad things happen sometimes we want to be able to understand them better or find a reason - but like Celtic and TNT say we don't normally know why it happens and we sadly can't do anything about it. I know when I had my mc I kept thinking about the fact that I'd had 2 nights in the 2WW where I'd had a few drinks and kept thinking that this was why I had the mc. I know from reading lots of stuff since the mc that normally it's not anything we did or didn't do but just unfortunately due to something not being quite right. Big hugs for you :hugs::hugs:

AJ - welcome to the 2WW - let's hope this is your lucky one! Let's hope that CM you had earlier in the month was a really good sign for you that this is a particularly fertile month for you!! :hugs:

Kiki - sorry to hear your HCG is only coming down slowly, maybe this is a sign that when you get preg next time that your body is good at making lots of HCG and when you most need it next you will have a plentiful supply!! Great that you've got your friend's baby for encouragement and inspiration :hugs:

Celtic, thanks for all the info about maca, this is really helpful. Glad your DD is feeling better :hugs::hugs:

Hi to everyone else, sure I was going to say other stuff but difficult to hold it all in my head!!!

I went for my blood tests today and they said that if I don't get my HSG test done this month or next month then they will re-schedule my follow-up appointment till later on. This is not the answer I wanted!!! :growlmad::growlmad:

Gotta dash now, time to go out for some noodles and then to see Grease!!! xx


----------



## nypage1981

Oh Kel- im so sorry:( I hope, hope, HOPE you dont have to wait so long....try to keep the thought that you will ovulate next month too. Its all you can do right now....I have not ovulated the last 2 cycles either and its heart wrenching...I did up until then. So im thinking its my Vit B or EPO...i mean, it has to be something! 

Celtic- thank you so much. I must be emotional, but your post with all that info brought a tear to my eyes because it's so thoughtful of you to research and find all this information for us NUTTY's who are just being paranoid. I am confident now in taking the maca when it arrives...well, actually, should I wait until AF comes now? I know you all stop after ovulation....but could I begin it if I dont think I ovulated this month? 

Funny that ya'll are gettiung so much snow! Hahahhahaa. SOrry, Minnesotans like to share their misery;) We were - 20 de3grees and still schools started on time and we all did our normal thing! My whole deck and grill have been buried since december and we never ever ever have snow days! How we are all so "MN nice" is beyond me! Guess no one visits us in winter- cuz I bet we are not so mn nice then. 

Rosa thanks for the comment about my pic. Its in Miami- we go every June for a spinning conference and im missing the heat and sun right about now!

Tnt- I dont do charts yet, mainly because im slow. Lol. But if its looking good, im soooo excited for your BFP! 

I will be charting soon and lemme tell you somethin- I will need so much help. I dont even know how to begin. Think i'll stick to the oral for now, im sure i'd have a mishap or fall asleep with it in my Vjay jay or something! 

AJ- before the last 2 cycles, i knew which side I o'd on too....thats a wonderful feeling and i miss it. Hope the 2WW goes quick for you! 

Kiki- I know how long it can all take. My last MC, I went at 9 weeks and it stopped at just 6.5..... so i figured i'd do the natural route because not so large. Well, it took3 weeks to even start the MC, then another few weeks for the whole thing and I passed out 2 different days and it was so bad:( My heart feels for you and I can just tell you, it gets normal, soon it will seem like forever ago. Hugs.


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> TnT I an saying YOUR chart looks that way--- definitely NOT MINE :rofl:
> 
> nahh I really think it was because I was taking progesterone cream and it triggered something....... I am not going to constantly take this stuff.........

OKAY so after reading many many pages of the triphasic charts and what they mean...I feel like a darn IDIOT!!! :rofl: I feel so stupid for saying that to you. :dohh::kiss: Sowwie doll. Now I gotta look at my chart and see what your seeing. :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

Leeze said:


> Hi everyone :hi: - a quick check-in from me as I'm going out soon with a buddy to see Grease the musical!!

I would absolutely ADORE going to that musical. Im so jealous! :haha: Ive always wanted to go to a musical and hear some live choral singers. I used to be in two diff choirs and just LOVE choir type music. Give me goosebumps! Enjoy your day and you DEF deserve it girl! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## TntArs06

AJ- HELLO 2ww girl!! FX for you my dear. I so want this for you!!!! please please!!!

NY- Your MC experience sounds horrifying. I dont see why we have to go through things like that. But not much we can do in the end unfortunately. But if I ever go through another one (praying i dont) I am going to just get a D&C right away. I will not mentally go through seeing all that ever again. So heres to a new year and a more hopeful one! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

TCC dont feel bad about that temp, I see from your other charts you dont normally temp around 11DPO so its hard to compare what other months were like, see what tomorrow brings it might be because you woke later or earlier and the adjusting is not full proof either. 


Kel as the others have said you do know your body better than any one, but Im still hoping and have my FX its not over yet and if not this month then next month :hugs:


TNT may be ask your doc to do a test for you! to check but I know some girls can have low pogersterone that can cause them to MC, some symptoms are spotting in early pregnancy ( but this can be becasue of other factors) 
It might be worth investing in a cream, just incase!
''Supplements of natural progesterone are sometimes prescribed as a fertility treatment or to assist in reducing the risk of miscarriage. This is found in the form of a cream that is rubbed into the abdomen and thighs or else it arrives as a vaginal suppository or an injection (tablets don't work very well).''
https://www.paternityangel.com/Articles_zone/Hormones/Hormones2.htm

But you are OV and I say if you look though your chart from the other Quack oops I mean Doc would have run homrmones levels check! so may be that will give you a better idea of were you are at!! found this as well!!
https://natural-fertility-info.com/progesterone-fertility-guide


----------



## rosababy

Celtic, thank you for clearing up the maca question! Glad your dd is doing better. 

Kel, when were you putting the progesterone cream on? My sil is a midwife and she said put it on from day 14 to 28. However, I've read that you should put it on after you O, until AF. I still think your chart looks good! Not over yet.:thumbup:

NY, I have another snow day. In northern Illinois, we would NOT have had one, though! We never had snow days! Didn't matter how much snow we had, we were going to school! I literally LOL at your "MN nice in the winter"!!!:haha: You go to a spinning conference?! COOL! Do you teach spinning? I haven't gone in a while, but I was totally addicted to it a while back. GREAT workout! When you're ready to chart, let us know! We'll be happy to help. In the meantime, go to FertilityFriend.com and they'll tell you everything you need to know. Also, Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Wsomething is a great resource for charting. LMAO at the image of you falling asleep with the thermometer in your vjay jay!!!!! :haha:

As for me, ho hum. CD 7. Didn't temp today because I didn't feel like getting up early (snow day). Just sitting around waiting to see some ewcm. :winkwink:


----------



## TntArs06

Celtic- you are like a BUCKET of knowledge girl. I just read all that. And its quite informative. I know the bad dr I had said that I would need to take prometrium (form of prog safe for preg) until 16th week. So maybe she was right about that. I still have the bottle of that stuff. Should I wait to see if Iget a BFP then go see dr immediately to get levels checked? Or would it be too late by that time? Thank you so much for all your knowledge hun. You such a GREAT help!! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nypage1981 said:


> Celtic- thank you so much. I must be emotional, but your post with all that info brought a tear to my eyes because it's so thoughtful of you to research and find all this information for us NUTTY's who are just being paranoid. I am confident now in taking the maca when it arrives...well, actually, should I wait until AF comes now? I know you all stop after ovulation....but could I begin it if I dont think I ovulated this month?
> 
> I will be charting soon and lemme tell you somethin- I will need so much help. I dont even know how to begin. Think i'll stick to the oral for now, im sure i'd have a mishap or fall asleep with it in my Vjay jay or something!
> 
> Kiki- I know how long it can all take. My last MC, I went at 9 weeks and it stopped at just 6.5..... so i figured i'd do the natural route because not so large. Well, it took3 weeks to even start the MC, then another few weeks for the whole thing and I passed out 2 different days and it was so bad:( My heart feels for you and I can just tell you, it gets normal, soon it will seem like forever ago. Hugs.

Your very welcome, personally yes, I take it straight away and for at least the first two cycles take it right though dont stop, you need the maca to get in to your system and do its thing. hopefully it will kick start things fairly quickly for you! you so need a chart as well so we can stalk and believe me you are in safe hands LOL :hugs:

have you registered with Fertility friend! its brilliant! it teaches you all you need to know as well. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/


I can think of nothing worse than a long drawn out process of MC :cry: mine was very kind to me and happened very quickly, I had an idea something was wrong when my symptoms vanished over night! it was MMC as well.


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks celtic....I havent temped a full cycle since before my fibroid surgery and in looking at those cycles I never had a dip like this so early...then again, I could have oved a day earlier this month which would put me at 12 dpo..if that is the case then a dip today would be accurate and just in time for af in a few days.


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- I do not teach spinning but my hunny is an excercise physiologist so has to do a bunch of lectures and testings at it so I come along. Its intense! Im more of a tread mill, yogalates kinda gal:) I love the author's last name on that book! Wsomething! ha. 

Celtic- thanks! Im excited for the mail to bring my stuff. waiting on my BBT and my maca. I will start maca right away. This cycle is a wash for me, pretty sure i didnt o. On CD 26 just waiting for AF. Feelin kinda crampy and grrrr so hope its a shorter cycle than my last one of like 30+ days. Thanks for the FF site. I think im signed up from a long time ago but never bought VIP or did anything with it. Hope I can figure out my sign in info and how to work it. 

TTC- im sure this has been mentioned a while back but im still getting to individually know everyone's stories here, are you on Maca? Your siggie does not mention that so just wondering. 

TNT- I was told this about progesterone from doctors- once you are preg, it does not usually change anything. Meaning, if you are low and going to lose the baby, its usually too late for it to help that...so i'd so it before getting the BFP. BUT, if you do get bfp, i'd go in immediately for the test if you think you have low progesterone. Also, maybe ask for an early scan so they can check the corpus luteum around 5-6 weeks to make sure it is still there and not dissolving or whatever it does. Mine was going away too soon and thats how my friend gave me a heads up to the fact that my pregnancy may not survive since you need the corpus luteum to provide progesterone until, 12 weeks, i do believe. So when I called my doc in a panic, they said its too late for progesterone to help and that i'd have to see what happened. That pissed me off, they didnt even try:(


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> Celtic- you are like a BUCKET of knowledge girl. I just read all that. And its quite informative. I know the bad dr I had said that I would need to take prometrium (form of prog safe for preg) until 16th week. So maybe she was right about that. I still have the bottle of that stuff. Should I wait to see if Iget a BFP then go see dr immediately to get levels checked? Or would it be too late by that time? Thank you so much for all your knowledge hun. You such a GREAT help!! :hugs:

Thanks hun you can start now from what I have heard! I had a google and it says to start after OV and contuniue to take it till you have BFN if you get that stop so AF can start, If BFP you can take it though out pregnancy till the 38 week we need the levels to drop then so labour can start! Im not a 100% on the exact workings of it all! just what I have read. your temps are so good though so that means there has to be a decent amount in your system from my understanding Im not a 100% on that, the best bet is a blood test if your Good doc will do one for you and see what it says then you can go from there may be! 
PS I mean a blood test now! see were you are at! I think to prevent early MC from low pogeresterone you need to start using the cream earlier than 16 weeks! 

Kel do you know more about this cream! 

rosababy thanks she is in top form today now! hope it helped you any way! :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: girls

well i feel like AF is gonna show any minute, i have the urge to run to the bathroom and check lol :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

TCC I hope not FX for you :hugs:

nypage1981 That would have so annoyed me as well who know's it may have helped! you need the Copus letium till 10 weeks then the placenta takes over. 
did they find out why it started to break down so early! Ive never used pogeresterone, but know many who have and swear by it!


----------



## AJThomas

Dandy why did you stop temping?


----------



## ttcbaby117

NY - I have not been on maca for a few months but will be getting back on it for the next cycle. I liked the increase of energy and libido....I think me and dh will take it.


----------



## nypage1981

Celtic- I never did the progesterone and my whole story sucks....I had an unofficial ultrasound, not ordered by the doc at around 5 weeks. I work in radiology at a hospital so we can cheat, and have a friend scan us whenever we want just for "fun". She noticed Corpus breaking down too soon and this was a friday night. So, I called the on call nurse lady and asked for emergency progesterone to be prescribed. She said wouldnt work and a doc wouldnt prescribe it. Next pregnancy im not going to mess with unofficial ultrasounds any longer they arent a good idea, because when you bring information about them to your doc, they dont want to speculate on anything from them. So my doc thinks this was a fluke MC and i'd get preg no prob. Never tested my progesterone. Im assuming on my own that progesterone is my issue. In that time i've changed insurances so just the basic prenatal care would be covered, but no special fertility testing for at least 6 months i believe. This is why im trying desperately for natural help right now because prenatal care would still be covered but I cant seem to get there! Its been over a year since MC.


----------



## nevertogether

AJ - definitely ovulation yesterday!

TTC - :hugs:

TNT - i'm calling :bfp: chart again! woot woot :happydance:

dandy - i hate not being able to stalk your chart...

cnotte - praying for your :bfp: i know the feeling of only having a certain amount of time to do it and it stinks!

hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## nypage1981

TTC- Im excited for the energy also! Giving it my OH as well when it comes. Was your ovulation/ AF schedule normal on it and why did you quit it?


----------



## kelster823

oh jeepers I go out for 25 minutes to finish shovelling.. since they PLOWED us in and lordy a bunch of posts



> Kel, when were you putting the progesterone cream on? My sil is a midwife and she said put it on from day 14 to 28. However, I've read that you should put it on after you O, until AF. I still think your chart looks good! Not over yet

Rosa I KNOW you are not suppose to use this til AFTER O but I thought I had back early Jan so I started using it... low and behold I took a OPK and my digie and HA I was O'ing... I have never had such positive OPKS.. I placed a link on here quite a few pages back and with women over 35 sometimes the progesterone can help TRIGGER ovulation and well since I have an issue with progesterone I believe this is what happened... if not and I was getting a surge of LH right my period well then I have surpressed it til I stop... BUT if you look at my previous charts (especially my Sept to Nov chart) you will see EVERYONE of them I have taking the cream to induce my period and well there was never a positive OPK (I was taking them ALL the time everyday until I got my period-someof them I thought it was positive until I saw these that got without a doubt blazing + last week)


----------



## xcharx

Kel - I really hope af don't get u but u know ur body best :hugs: wow the amount of snow you've had :o the UK would not cope at all with that amount!! 

Kiki -nice to see u babe :hugs: how u feeling?? 

Aj - yay for the tww :happydance: :-D bring on a :bfp: pleaseeeeeeeeee

Never - just over a month til u see hubby isn't it ::happydance: 

Tnt - how u feeling after the insemination??

:hi: to everyone else..my brains abit fuzzy lol
Right off to have dinner.. dunno what to have though...


----------



## nevertogether

char - less than a month :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

NY - I stopped using it because I ran out and then had to have fibroid surgery....I had to wait 4 months to try after the fibroid surgery so here we are now....i will start a new bottle when af starts.


----------



## xcharx

Never - less then a month :o wahoo girl :happydance: 

Ttc - Fxd for you babe :hugs: how long are your cycles normally?? 

Well I still havent had dinner... Im thinking pizza!! Im starving now :( waiting for ian to ring me in 5mins so I can make him get me something ;) 

Xxx


----------



## xcharx

Sbb, sparkle & Linny - how are your maca babies doing? Hope your all Well & resting when you can!! 

x


----------



## TntArs06

Well I just bought some progesterone cream from our natural store in town. I suppose it wont hurt too much when its all naturale! 

Char- your pizza sounds yummy. Not sure what were doen for dinner. How have you been feeling?


----------



## TntArs06

xcharx said:


> Kel - I really hope af don't get u but u know ur body best :hugs: wow the amount of snow you've had :o the UK would not cope at all with that amount!!
> 
> Kiki -nice to see u babe :hugs: how u feeling??
> 
> Aj - yay for the tww :happydance: :-D bring on a :bfp: pleaseeeeeeeeee
> 
> Never - just over a month til u see hubby isn't it ::happydance:
> 
> Tnt - how u feeling after the insemination??
> 
> :hi: to everyone else..my brains abit fuzzy lol
> Right off to have dinner.. dunno what to have though...


I just saw this..... :dohh: Doing okay I suppose. Darn 2ww is killing me though.:hugs::haha:


----------



## xcharx

tnt - im jus getting a small cheese && tomatoe pizza :munch: yum yum!! i feel fine :) aww the tww is an absoulte killer!! like ive said before, why couldnt god give us flashing lights as soon as we concieve so we know?!


----------



## rosababy

Tnt, natural progesterone cream is what my sil suggested for me. I asked her if my levels were fine, would this still be okay? She said yep! That's the beauty of the natural stuff, just strengthens. I'm still a little unsure of when to actually be applying it. She said day 14-28 and it will regulate my cycles. However, I've also read (don't believe everything you read, I know) that if you stop it abruptly, it can bring AF. So I'm not sure.


----------



## xcharx

Oh yea ladies.. while im on the comp :) heres a link to the possible new house that me and ian want

please ignore the state of the decorating, we need to re decorate!! lol

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-15169050.html?premiumA=true


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey char.....Well AF is due on Monday or Tuesday but with this temp dip today I am thinking I might have af early. Stinks really! Enjoy your pizza!


----------



## nypage1981

My AF is due mon or tuesday as well and BFN today so im definately out this month!


----------



## rosababy

NY, you are NOT out until AF is due. How many dpo are you? Could it still be early?? I didn't know you were testing today!


----------



## xcharx

ttc & Ny - sorry chicks :( :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Ny - what rosa said is true! your not out til af shows ;) x


----------



## kelster823

> I've also read (don't believe everything you read, I know) that if you stop it abruptly, it can bring AF. So I'm not sure

as true as that is suppose to be-- because it is just like your own body's progesterone where if you are not pregnant your levels will come down and boom there she blows- if you are your body is going to produce even more

now this is just from my past year experience...so I am just giving examples :) I have had it where it took me 14 days after stopping for AF to come- I had it where I was still on it and AF came- and where maybe only 3 day later AF showed

so who the hell knows.. LOL I only bought it because I read if you took it and stop it would bring AF on.. I was going on a 100 day cycle and was DESPERATE to get my period

Char lovely house... :) I had pizza last night-- tonight is BLT's

NYPage- I didn't get a TRUE positive until I was on 14DPO... I was getting very faint almost EVAP lines from 10DPO and finally a very FAINT pink on 14DPO and that is when I decided t get a digie :) you're not out

TTC- I just got that FUNNY feeling you are gonna go back up tomorrow


eee gads I just came back in from shoveling AGAIN....... i just got a GREAT workout the last two days no need for the treadmill :)


----------



## xcharx

Kel - YumMy pizza :) god snow is soo annoying!! Youll have popeye muscles soon :) :) Well ians mum is going to see it on sunday, soo if she likes it too Well put an offer in on monday :) 

ny - I didnt get a bfp till I was nearly 6 weeks pregnant, dont give up babe :hugs:

ladies I shall find out Wha colour team im on next month :) soo start guessing now :haha: 

Xxx


----------



## xcharx

Kel - YumMy pizza :) god snow is soo annoying!! Youll have popeye muscles soon :) :) Well ians mum is going to see it on sunday, soo if she likes it too Well put an offer in on monday :) 

ny - I didnt get a bfp till I was nearly 6 weeks pregnant, dont give up babe :hugs:

ladies I shall find out Wha colour team im on next month :) soo start guessing now :haha: 

Xxx


----------



## TntArs06

Thank you Rosa! It feels good knowing your SIL (midwife) says its okay if its natural. And mine is.

NY- Def not out yet hun. Still a little early I would think. I got a pos on a diggie at 9DPO. But my body responds fast to anything crazy usually.

TTC- I agree with Kel. I bet there is a rise tomorrow!

Char- You should upload your ultrasound pics and have us all guess. AJ said shes really good at reading the pics and guessing.

Kel- Shoveling is a dang on work out. Your gonna be one BUFF lady. :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Rosa- Iforgot to add...mine says to put a dime size amount on your skin twice a day from the day after you OV until af is due. If you dont get preg then stop but if you do get preg then keep taking it. Mine says to put on arms, wrist, tummy or thighs.....hope that helps


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks ladies! I did not plan to test today but just lost on where my cycle is at and wanted to make sure adult beverages were ok for the weekend and I have been sleeping a lot so just makin sure. Im not really a DPO cuz I never caught a surge so im CD 26....hoping I have a 30 day cycle and not a 37 day cycle like last one...so that puts me only 4 days before AF. I would think POS or faint POS by now...its ok, I feel absolutely NOOO symptom of pregnancy other than the tiredness so didnt expect much. Sigh. 

Like my friend says about her men......"NEXT!" (next cycle, that is:) 

Char- great idea TnT has0 lets see the ultrasound! 

Kel-im so obssessed with BLT's- how pathetic is that. lol. Just love em. Does anyone eat sushi and do you think its safe for TTC? I know not when bfp...but while TTC? I adore sushi. yummm


----------



## xcharx

Tnt & ny - my avatar is my 20week scan lol but its soo blury :( but guess away :haha: 

ny - my symptoms were sore boobs about a week before af was due... Then the day before af was due I spotted... Took a test - negative... Went on holiday for a week... Came back & did a test (a week late for af) and it was positive... But I was having 21day cycles for the previous 6 months 

xx


----------



## rosababy

TntArs06 said:


> Rosa- Iforgot to add...mine says to put a dime size amount on your skin twice a day from the day after you OV until af is due. If you dont get preg then stop but if you do get preg then keep taking it. Mine says to put on arms, wrist, tummy or thighs.....hope that helps

Thanks, Tnt. That's exactly what my sil said to do! I put a dime size on my belly in the morning and at night. 

Kel, I agree. I'm sure the natural stuff doesn't bring AF on...and everything works differently on each woman. My problem is that I'm curious, so I read about it, and then I freak out. :blush: My dh is like stop reading articles on the internet!


----------



## xcharx

Rosa - we all do it :haha: there's good and bad on the internet :) x


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Char! I would be more optimistic if i actually had an ovulation surge detected! I DO deserve the title Wonky Cycles R us!


----------



## kelster823

> My problem is that I'm curious, so I read about it, and then I freak out.

STOP.. LOL but then again I do the same flucking thing...... hee hee hee....



> everything works differently on each woman

sure does.... :winkwink: I have heard women talk about how Vitex worked so quickly and crap- well it sure didn't work for me- I have heard Vit B will help u O.. that didn't work for me and I really don't think the Maca worked for me either- just gave me the craps :rofl: well the powder form did... 

tell ya what my ta ta's are starting to hurt now- always a tale tell sign for me AF is about a week away :( 

NYpage- Turkey BLT's tonight............ nuttin like an awesome BLT.... gosh they are scrum-dill-e-o-cious.................. :lol:

who me BUFF---------- yeah maybe 20 years ago- now I am nuttin but a marshmellow puff... weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee doggie

Char- GIRL. that is my guess :)


----------



## nypage1981

Char- I cant tell! Too little! Cant wait til another scan so I can speculate! 

I just started to feel crampy! This means AF is soon...but now im 4 days early. Would be weird if last cycle was 7 days late and this one keeps on track...making it early. Who freaking knows....bring on the bitch!


----------



## AJThomas

Char its a bump pic that i want to see, not the US pic. So take a pic of that bump (bare, not under clothes) and lets see if we can guess!

Tummy is feeling a lil weird today, like really bloated or something and i had some mild cramping in my lower abdomen, lefts side but no point noticing those things now, its waaaaay too early for anything.


----------



## dandybrush

aj i stop temping so i can chill in my 2ww instead of trying to read my temps and what they mean :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

Oh i c. Good for you Dandy, i think not charting in the tww would drive me more nuts! :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

So thought id come vent right now......

Im crampy and a little irritated! Some dodo brain stuck a ping pong ball in Amy's gas tank. Cost $200 just get a new fuel pump....good thing we know a guy that could help amy fix it! I just dont know whats up with the world these days.....Who puts a ping pong ball in a tank??? Ive never heard of that!

Ok rant is over.... sorry

So I had a work out and im really crampy and back hurts pretty bad. Should I lay off the workout totally or just ease it up a bit?

I guess everyone is asleep! Hope you all have a lovely day/night


----------



## AJThomas

Sorry to hear that TnT, some people just have too much time on their hands. Some kids poured sugar into my bro's tank once, it messed up everything and gave him car trouble for weeks!

What kind of workout do you do? If its something vigorous i'd say cut down to be on the safe side.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel and TnT - thanks, you are probably right it will be back up but only to dive down a day or so later....it seems to be a trend with me.

Char - I am thinking team blue

Rosa - we all read to much on the internet...LOL...my obgyn tells me all the time to stay off the internet.

TnT - that sucks! Seriously I wouldnt even think to do something like that....yeah ease up a bit on the work out but continue your regimen. Clomid can make you more crampy than usual.

AJ - your crampiness could be your corpus luteum forming....you are about 1 dpo right?

well my wonderful husband took me to dinner and a movie to cheer me up..gotta love him...he always knows how to make me feel better! Good night everyone!


----------



## TntArs06

Aj- oh man that is a hard fix right there! Im sorry hun.....at least you can get a ping pong ball out...sugar would TOTALLY mess up a car. I usually do 30 min on treadmill and during 2ww I dont get my heart rate above 150. Usually I work out alot harder but trying to take it easy...but todays minimal workout wore me out. My back is hurten and crampy... PS I can't wait to see your temps tomorrow! What CD's did you BD?

TTC- your probably right about the clomid....I usually do cramp pretty hard with the clomid. Can't wait to see tomorrows temps as well! FULL stalker mode is ON!! :haha: Have a good night hun....im about to go to bed too...oh and your OH treating you tonight is so nice! What a lovely man! :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

Yes ttc I am 1dpo I believe, I have a lot of bloating and my tummy feels tight, I dunno we'll see. 

Tnt I'd say listen to ur body, if your regular workout was too much then cut down or stop if u think u need to. As for bd days, lol, everyday! Think we might skip tonight tho since my innards feel so crampy and tender:)

I'm dyin to see all the temps tomorrow!


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> Yes ttc I am 1dpo I believe, I have a lot of bloating and my tummy feels tight, I dunno we'll see.
> 
> Tnt I'd say listen to ur body, if your regular workout was too much then cut down or stop if u think u need to. As for bd days, lol, everyday! Think we might skip tonight tho since my innards feel so crampy and tender:)
> 
> I'm dyin to see all the temps tomorrow!

Dang girl!!! You were a bding FOOL girl..just like never was. Well if u did it everyday then I'm sure u caught that eggy. Looken forward to ur temps come up.


----------



## dandybrush

tnt - who would do that with a ping pong ball?? gosh pple annoy me with their stupidity

still no AF yet, am lightly crampy, so will prob show up tonight then :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

so AF seems to show for me today, might start overnight, or later tonight :shrug: still not here yet, its annoying, i wish she would start, the later it gets the more hopeful im getting :cry:


----------



## CelticNiamh

rosababy said:


> Tnt, natural progesterone cream is what my sil suggested for me. I asked her if my levels were fine, would this still be okay? She said yep! That's the beauty of the natural stuff, just strengthens. I'm still a little unsure of when to actually be applying it. She said day 14-28 and it will regulate my cycles. However, I've also read (don't believe everything you read, I know) that if you stop it abruptly, it can bring AF. So I'm not sure.

Are you going to give it a try as well Rosa:thumbup: oh and love you rnew picture and Im with you on google its a belessing and a curse all in the one go!:haha: we all are guilty of that :blush::haha:



xcharx said:


> Oh yea ladies.. while im on the comp :) heres a link to the possible new house that me and ian want
> 
> please ignore the state of the decorating, we need to re decorate!! lol
> 
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-15169050.html?premiumA=true

I think it looks great, loads of potential and not much work needs to be done, just putting you own mark on it, with colours and curtains etc :thumbup:



nypage1981 said:


> My AF is due mon or tuesday as well and BFN today so im definately out this month!

I have to agree with evey one if AF is not due till monday you may not be out yet! it could still be to early I never got a BFP 3 days before AF it was the night before she was due or day or after I was 16 DPO before I got a positive on this baby! :hugs: but if you are out Im hopping AF does not keep you waiting! 


TntArs06 said:


> So thought id come vent right now......
> 
> Im crampy and a little irritated! Some dodo brain stuck a ping pong ball in Amy's gas tank. Cost $200 just get a new fuel pump....good thing we know a guy that could help amy fix it! I just dont know whats up with the world these days.....Who puts a ping pong ball in a tank??? Ive never heard of that!
> 
> Ok rant is over.... sorry
> 
> So I had a work out and im really crampy and back hurts pretty bad. Should I lay off the workout totally or just ease it up a bit?
> 
> I guess everyone is asleep! Hope you all have a lovely day/night

OH wow some people are just scum and stupid Karma hun it will bite them in the ass :growlmad: how are you feeling today, may be slow it down or have a break today and relax instead! how about a swim! god I love a swim actually! not sure about getting in a swimming suit though! eeek! :haha:

Kel :hugs:PMA hun 

OOH I had a go at the morph and I had no pictures with mine or Dh mouth closed so had a go any way and it was mad the baby looks like Eireann :haha: 

Charx how are you feeling question for you before I have a guess how close to OV did you BD :winkwink:


Ok insulin adjustment does not seem to have worked, still getting high readings and Im so living for my scan on the 8th of Feb, I had a dream last night that baby is huge already oh and the doc at my scan tell me Im having a girl and not a boy! wow I hope that doesnt happen Im very in love with my little man now, not that I would not love a little girl it would be just weird :haha:
Im not sure if my dream was because a friend got told her baby was huge at her scan yesterday or I woke up with pain in my ribs and in my dream I could feel it and was thinking this is just like Iain my second baby he was huge and I was so sore carrying him. :dohh: Ok you are doing well if you could follow all that :blush:


----------



## dandybrush

celtic :haha: :hugs: sorry the adjustment doesnt seem to have worked

well im going to bed so i can stop stressing about AF :dohh: i think she will be here in the morning, and ill just have to try the soy again, might try to get OH on the macca to help his spermies :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Celtic-do they have you coming into the doctor every 2weeks now? Can they not measure it before your scan? Seems a long time! Idk if it's the same with where you are from but we get a doc visit every 2weeks when we get to the last tri so they do measure the tum. Hope the babies still got some room in there and healthy as can be.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nypage1981 said:


> Celtic-do they have you coming into the doctor every 2weeks now? Can they not measure it before your scan? Seems a long time! Idk if it's the same with where you are from but we get a doc visit every 2weeks when we get to the last tri so they do measure the tum. Hope the babies still got some room in there and healthy as can be.

No its a little diffierent this time, the baby doc hasnt wanted to see me as much but in saying that the midwifes do all the checks on blood pressure etc so if you had a problem or concern they would pop you in to see the doc, I saw him last week and he did not want to see me again for 3 weeks, I do have to speak with my GD doc ever week and they adjust my insulin. I must be just feeling a bit nervous over the scan now, as depending on it they will decide if they will induce early or let me at least get to my due date. Im worried about the GD and would rather baby came sooner rather than later well not till 39 weeks really the placenta can cause problems with GD think Ive done the looking up stuff to much and read to many horror stories plus a thread I was on here a girl posted about losing her baby at 38 weeks becuase of GD scared me even if my mind was telling me her GD was not controlled and mine is :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

Morning :hi:

GEESH Celtic---- I seriously I do NOT get your health coverage over there... you are a high risk and the doctor doesn't want to see you for another three weeks... THAT IS INSANE---- by now I believe the third tri- we see our OBGYN more often

Dandy I SURE hope she doesn't show for you

Nypage- what's going on???

TnT- what an ass for doing that to Amy's car............ grrrrrrr

welp weird temps for me- totally not understanding this at all... this part f my cycle I have NEVER seen on any of my prervious charts- well maybe my PG chart- because those two high temp days were on a Saturday and Sunday and I BET I was out drinking the nights before... hee hee hee 

:hi: to everyone else that hasn't checked in yet...

I will be back in a bit I gotta start work


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kel I think its all the cut backs, our health system is very bad in some area's I would assume that they will want to see me more often after this next appointment I will be nearly 35 weeks then, plus I will be asking him loads of questions as well. have a good day :flower: how the snow!!!


----------



## AJThomas

:wave: ladies!

Dandy, big :hugs: whether af shows or not.

Char i forgot to tell you that i like the house, i agree that once u decorate and make it your own it will be nice.

Kel i still say this chart resembles your March one, only that you had a dip on cd9 in March and this time you have a rise, so maybe you'll have the dip tomorrow or maybe it will just keep going up and up! :D

Tnt i had to make sure we got that eggy surrounded this trip, no way around the :spermy: :haha:

afm, i think DH may have damaged my thermometer when changing the batteries, cuz it was really hard to do. But i keep getting different temps even when i take them one behind the other. If i cover the top part too (where we opened it and had to tape it closed) i get higher temps than if its uncovered, so i think it might be broken.


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!

Dandy - I am soooo praying af stays away....when will you test again?

Celtic - So sorry you are going through this....Ok I dont know if this will put your mind at ease....but if you start feeling anything out of the ordinary in yourself...then def. go to the dr or the er.....If there is something wrong with the bub he will tell you. My g/f with GD was having rapid heart beat and it was b/c the bub was in distress and they took her in and got him out....so just listen to your body hun....I know all of this advice is easier said than done....but I am about to say what everyone says to our ttcers......relax.....ugh, I cant believe I actually said it to you....LOL....esp. when I cant seem to take that advice myself. 

AJ - sounds like your therm is broken!

Kel - Ok I dont know what to say about your temps.....It is still early though....did you test today like you said you were going to?

AFM - temp went up today...which I expected....that is pretty normal for me in looking back on my previous charts. I might have a drop in temp tomorrow......and then af on monday.


----------



## kelster823

Celtic- well I still think it STINKS.. and the Americans complain about our health care- IF THEY ONLY KNEW.... and OH YEAH MORE snow tonight about an inch and it is snowing now 

AJ yeah but I am soo not getting my hopes up

TTC- yes I did and you guessed it. BFN-but not with the FRER... just an IC .. I just KNEW it would go up............. you have any symptoms? if feel sick this morning and I keep having a twinge on my right side


----------



## Leeze

Hi lovelies!! :hi:

Dandy - hang on in there, could definitely still be a BFP round the corner. And remember, preg symptoms can be similar to AF symptoms so don't count yourself as out unless the dreaded witch comes. :hugs:

Kel - I like the sound of your chart now, and the fact that it's now looking similar to when you were preg. You've waited long enough to O, it would only be fair that your body would reward you for your patience with a BFP!!! :hugs:

AJ - I read somewhere that if you BD every day (as long as your OH doesn't have low sperm count/motility etc) then you have something like a 70% of getting preg compared to about 15-20% if you're doing every other day. Fingers crossed :hugs:

Char - I looked at the pic of the house you're interested in - I could imagine that being a fab love nest for you, your OH and baby - the rooms all looked a nice size, definitely lots of potential. I'm going to guess you're on team blue too! :hugs:

Celtic - sorry you're still getting high readings hon, but good you've got regular check-ups with the nurse and your GD Doc. Isn't it funny how we can stress ourselves out and reassure ourselves too by reading stuff on the internet - really sad to hear about someone losing her baby at 38 weeks, but I imagine there's also lots of other people with GD that have healthy babies too! :hugs:

TNT - that sucks about Amy's car, people can be so thoughtless can't they? I think with exercise as long as you don't totally overdo it then it's fine. Fingers crossed this is your month :hugs:

Yazzy - just to say I'm thinking of you and remember we're all here for you :hugs:

Never - not long to go till you see your OH again!! Woo-hoo!! And you've got a date for your HSG, that's great news. :hugs: I'm still feeling really frustrated because the hospital won't give me a date in advance, but I'm going to check out what options there might be to get it done privately as a back-up.

Hi to the maca mummies - SBB, Sparkle and Linny - hoping you're having lots of special moments with your little bundles of love! :hugs::hugs:

Hi to everyone else - TTC, Delilah, NYpage, Rosa, Kiki and I know I've probably missed someone so sorry if I have!! :hugs: Glad the new guys have hung around on here, I think you all contribute to the warmth and supportive energy in this thread! :hugs:

I'm feeling a bit more positive today and have got the day off work so I've been painting my living room. So far I've only done 1 wall and I'm so pre-occupied that I got half-way through doing it before I realised it was the wrong colour!! Never mind, I'm painting over red and it's now got a coat of antique white on it as an undercoat before I paint it the colour it was meant to be which is egyptian cotton! (kinda beige). I'm going to email the fertility clinic today and ask them if we can pay for the HSG privately so it doesn't slow down the process. So at least I feel like I'm doing something constructive about it!! Have a great day everyone xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - well last night my nips were hurting but that is it.....My nips never hurt...only my boobs....well the only time they hurt was when I was on clomid.....but on a natural cycle my nips never really hurt....again, not getting my hopes up b/c I would think my temp would be higher if I was pg. Oh yeah and my entire boob including the nips were itchy....that is also a new feeling...maybe it my new detergent.....Well feeling sick is a great symptoms...sorry for the bfn but it is still early days for you...what dpo where you when you got your BFP last time?

Leeze - great pma hun! Also a great way to keep yourself busy....our HSG's here cost $250....how much do you think it will be privately for you?


----------



## AJThomas

Ugh, my tummy feels so bloated and tight, i look like i could be about three months along :dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- My nips have been sore and itching too. Amy was laughing at me last night bc I was just sitting there scratching my boobs. :rofl: I do like the temp rise for you. I dont think your completely out yet. I had a dip today too and had to remind myself of Kel's SIL. (man im glad she shared that) :haha: 

Kel- Im thinken your cycle looks a little better than March's cycle. Of course you know im not an expert but they look super steady and not too crazy. But your temps are higher in general than Marchs cycle. What DPO did you get your last BFP?

Celtic- I agree with Kel.... your GD would be considered high risk here and probably would get seen every week. American's here are all for having insurance like you guys and I think it is so rough for you guys out there. Im sure little bub is doing just great. And I KNOW you are controlling your GD like crazy....any dr here would DREAM of a patient like you and how well you look after your numbers. Specially sense you have your midwife and GD dr taking care of you more often and things are looken ok for now. But I wouldn't blame you for worrying about what happen with that poor woman...I would prob freak out and ask for baby to come out now. :haha:

AJ- You therm is def broke. Get a new one today!! So your temps are right tomorrow and day after! and 70% covered this time for BFP with all that love maken!!! FX for you this cycle girl!

Leeze- I think thats a fantastic idea to go private if you can afford it. That way you can get in sooner and get it done and get that BFP. Oh how was the Grease musical? Im sure super magical. I love that kinda stuff. Glad you are feeling better.

Ny- How are you doing today?

Dandy- Did you test today? Your prob fast asleep right now. So I hope you wake up to her not being here!!

Char- Did I miss the posting of you house? I just saw the link on Celtics thingy and looked at it...so darn cute and TONS of potential. Its so weird how your houses are so diff from ours. I think that has alot of room for a family too. :happydance: 

AFM- Temp dip today...but my Aug cycle had a temp dip on the same DPO as today. So who knows. My back still hurts down into my hips and still have cramps...oh and TMI but ive had the poo's sense yesterday too. Ughhh So maybe i over did my workout last night. I didn't think I did...I usually go harder than that! But we will see I suppose..... 

For anyone else I missed.... hope you are well! Hope the new mommies are doing great!!!


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> Ugh, my tummy feels so bloated and tight, i look like i could be about three months along :dohh:

Could be a good sign!! :thumbup:


Never- How are ya babe?


----------



## kelster823

Leeze OMG painting over RED............... oh boy all I can say is HAVE FUN.. I did my spare bedroom in red and I LOVE it would not want to change it at all

TTC- I had itchy ta ta's today too.. :lol: I meant to say early I hear ya on the thing about hubby- Jeff woke up this morning and came in here and said WELL.... I looked at him and said nope- so he was staring at the test and said i see something.. I was like HUNNI NO YOU DON'T...he looked very disappointed too :(

my first TRUE positive wasn't til 14DPO

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/galleryBrowse.php?offset=5&mode=review 

not sure if this link will go to my tests from March showing the NASTY EVAPS I was getting at 10DPO


----------



## AJThomas

So lets see what happens in 5 more days Kel! Its still too early to write yourself out of the game.

Tnt maybe i'll just do what Dandy did and stop temping, i dunno, i dont feel like buying a new thermometer :haha: i'll just struggle on with this one and see what happens. If i am preggers, the thermometer isnt gonna change that so we'll see. 

I know its too early for symptoms neway so i'm not reading too much into anything i'm feeling but i dont recall feeling so much activity in my stomach at this point, doe now i'll just say its probably gas :dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kel - ugh.....doesnt it feel worse to see thier disappointment than to deal with it yourself. Horrible I tell ya! Well I changed bras and they are not as itchy so it might be the new fabric softener that I was using....This bra I have on now hasnt been washed in it yet. thing I dont understand is why am I not itching everywhere else??? Anyway, if I have any symptoms that would be it.

TnT - Crazy how your chart is gearing up to look exactly like your BFP one....wow!!! I didnt even know itchy nips was symptom...why do you think that is?

AJ - if you feel more relaxed not temping then just stop.....I think next cycle I will temp only until Ov then stop bc it is driving me batty right now!


----------



## ttcbaby117

kel - couldnt see the link!


----------



## kelster823

Dam I knew it wouldn't work

10DPO
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/gallery/44af8e0971f28d29188451350fd6bf06/image_9336.jpg

14DPO
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/gallery/052fd4db2299504dac29c74ba8bf2482/image_9373.jpg

11 and 12 DPO
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/gallery/16448fabcd0291c16542d8604ea9fdb5/image_9333.jpg

I am still hoping the itchy boobies are a sign

AJ- I hope this is O for you

TnT yep chart looking JUST like your PG cycle.. WOW


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow that is just evil kel.....those evap lines and the possibility of them scare me into not testing. I was supposed to test this morning but I just couldnt bring myself to...esp after yesterday. If my temp is up tomorrow, I might convince myself....but we will see.


----------



## kelster823

BUT the scary thing is hun is this is when I GOT pregnant-- yep they look like evaps right? EXCEPT for the 14DPO- that faint line is the one that convinced me to get a digie


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow that is awesome! Ok left nipple is itching like mad!!!!!!


----------



## TntArs06

Wow Kel!!! What EVIL little evaps!!!

TTC- I have no idea if itchy tata's is a sign or not. I need to look at my preg cycle and see if it was then too. Im scared to test too....we will see what my temps do and that will tell me whether to test early or not. As of right now im waiting.


----------



## TntArs06

Damn Ive NEVER charted itchy anything....so IDK about that. LOL I hope so


----------



## ttcbaby117

maybe it is the colder weather that is causing us to be itchy! Though it was 70 degrees here yesterday.....


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> maybe it is the colder weather that is causing us to be itchy! Though it was 70 degrees here yesterday.....

Maybe it is....but DANG 70???? I could only dream of that


----------



## xcharx

Hello ladies..wow you've been busy! :haha:
How is everyone?? 

Xx


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, you poor cold ones, longing for 70 degrees weather whereas I complain that 70 is cold :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls! 
TTC- where are you in the world? I snorted when you said 70 degrees was cold! 

Kel- shitty!! What dpo? Are those cheap ones or good ones? 

Tnt-:hi:- How are you today? Feeling like you should test soon? 

Leeze- I have a red room also! I want to paint over it but then i'd have to repaint the blue that attaches because its kind of a country style home with red and blue and white trim...so I need to be really motivated for all of this! 

AJ- are you testing soon too? 

I feel like everyone will test soon! 

Celtic- you just have to trust the sysmem i guess right? Does your GD go away after you give birth? Or is this your first time....

I wish I could scroll back as I was typing.....how do you all remember everything so well as you are responding? I KNOW there were other things I had some 2 cents for but cant remember now! Gahhhh. 
Sorry ladies I am still reading about you all and commenting in my head!!

I got a bunch of stuff in the mail yesterday=- my BBT, FertilCM, Vitex, and preseed. Now just have to decide what I ma actually going to use because thats too much stuff! Im still waiting for my Maca and vit B's too! Sheeeeeesh! 

Im sick today:( No bueno. I never get sick but am icky. And to top it off I have the mild cramps too. So its a lovely *&@^*$#! day:blush:

Ive not tested again cuz those cramps seem to indicate the arrival of mrs AF. Whatever- bring it on! I have stuff to try next cycle!


----------



## AJThomas

Nypage I'm not testing soon, I'm like 1 or 2 days past ov (I hope) so I have just about 2 weeks before any testing takes place.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, ok I thought you were talking about testing....your ticker is wrong i take it, right?


----------



## AJThomas

No its right but I'm not testing until AF is late, so I have 13 or 14 days to go before I test.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh i see, it just tells CD not DPO.


----------



## kelster823

guys guys guys,, 


those photos are from my 2010 March cycle when I got PG... I was just showing so I can put something positive in the gals minds that we can get what look like evaps OR nothing at all wth our DPO....and STILL BE PG... :lol:

you should been in here back then.. I was driving Suz and Welshie MAD with those tests.. LOL we couldn't make heads or tails with them-- and yes they all ended up being a positive pregnancy test!!!


----------



## dandybrush

aj :haha: i think you should get a new thermometer :rofl: 

well girls for me its 14dpo, so i guess AF is 1 day late, im trying sooo hard not to get my hopes up :cry: i bet she will be here today :cry: though looking at my old charts i had a 16 day LP once, so maybe she will show in the next few days then :cry:


----------



## dandybrush

kel :happydance: yay for more snow :rain: 

tnt - still no sign of her, expecting her anytime through the next 2 days i reckon :dohh: not gonna test for a few days yet i hate looking at neg tests :nope: 
thats funny about you itchy boobs :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

well i wish i could have itchy nips or some sign that AF wont show :dohh: im trying so hard to stay in a pos mind set so i dont feel down when AF shows :dohh: its sooo hard :(


----------



## nypage1981

Kel- Thanks for the pics!! Iknow there's always hope but i usually err on the more negative side of it all and dont want to get hopeful! Ive acceptted witch is coming cuz I have crampies. Oh joyful. We totally BDed a freakin bunch this month too....its impossi fricken bul!


----------



## dandybrush

Ok girls im out :witch: :cry: im gonna try to get OH to take macca this cycle and i might try to take it myself :thumbup: if i can swallow it gag!! and im gonna try the soy once more will try to get OH to get his SA done this week too, so i can make an appy with the gyn for the end of this cycle


----------



## nypage1981

Dandy- im sorry stupid witch came. Its a good thing you are going into it with a plan though to take your mind off some of the disappointment. On to the next cycle! We can do it! I will be close to you now, im soon to have AF visit. How many days are those cycles of yours?


----------



## dandybrush

my recent one was 44 days, the one before was 31 days, so i never really know how long they will be :shrug: without the soy/clomid my cycles were sometimes 3 months long :dohh: 

what are you going to be taking this cycle ny?


----------



## nypage1981

Im going to take Maca, Prenatal, Vit B complex 50, baby aspirin, and use the preseed and start temping. I have to see if im even ovulating! Thought I was but skeptical now. 

What will you be taking Dandy?


----------



## erin7707

nypage1981 said:


> Im going to take Maca, Prenatal, Vit B complex 50, baby aspirin, and use the preseed and start temping. I have to see if im even ovulating! Thought I was but skeptical now.
> 
> What will you be taking Dandy?

I took that 2 cycles ago and it was my best cycle! longest LP at 12 days.. last cycle I took the same, but stopped the baby aspirin after O because I was reading it was an nsaid and would interfere with implantation and interfere with the release of eggs, blah blah blah.. well... then my LP decreased to 10 days... so I don't know if I should go back to doing everything that you'll be doing or not!! :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

ny - ill be on the soy and maybe maca again :thumbup: and hopefully OH will be on maca too


----------



## AJThomas

awwww, sorry the witch got u Dandy, btw, how are you and the exercise getting along? Have you been sticking with it?

Nypage, my chart doesn't say dpo cuz ov hasn't been confirmed yet, the temp tomorrow will confirm it....or not in which case i would go absolutely crazy.


----------



## dandybrush

mmm i do exercise, prob not enough :dohh: 

how are you getting on AJ you and your OH were exercising werent you?


----------



## AJThomas

We started and then stopped just as fast :dohh: it was really inconvenient wit DH's schedule at the time and we go to bed too late to do it in the evening. Now we have the time but are just plumb lazy, I'm hoping we can get into it tho. DH does a little weight training but not consistently.


----------



## TntArs06

Aww Dandy hun.... im sorry the boo boo witch is here!! Ughhh.... BUT im super glad you have a nice plan ahead of you and getting OH's SA done. So hopefully he hasn't got a problem there...knowing it will def help you hun and gives you something to look forward too. 

AJ- Did you end up getting a new therm? Or you just gonna wait out the 2ww like dandy?

Ny- :happydance: yeay for the lovely presents in the mail. I LOVE PRESEED. Stuff is AMAZING and pretty much swear by that and softcups. I always put a full tube of preseed in me prior to "relations." So it can get rid of any weird acidity in me...just in case. BUT i have read that women with male partners tend to think a full tube is WAAY too much.... like too slippery :haha: :rofl: Are you excited to temp? Feeling okay I suppose. Symptoms are crazy right now but can be explained for other things as well....nausea (I got busy at the salon and dizzy so thats prob the reason for that) tired...(a friday at the salon is CRAZY busy for me, so that explains that) Crampy (endo pains) headaches (really anything) backache (I stood all day doing hair). :rofl: so really this all could be explained. So we will see...unless I see my temps go WAAY up then I will prob wait to test. I really dont wanna see another BFN and kinda scared/nervous to see a BFP. :haha: 

Celtic- Can't remember if I saw if you posted or not! :dohh: So thought id say HELLO :wave: Hope your doing ok today and your numbers are still alright. :hugs:

TTC- Can't wait to see your temps in the AM! WOOT WOOT! :happydance:

AFM- well wrote half of it in NY's post about symptoms in such. Went window shopping after work and now just relaxing. Get to babysit a 9 month old tomorrow that is sooo LOVEY...he loves to cuddle and kiss and flirt....and lay in your arms... GAHHH my dream come true. So im pretty excited! 

Linny, Sparkle, and SBB- hope you girls are doing well with your new lovelies!! Thinking of you.


----------



## CelticNiamh

TCC oooh thanks hun, I feel so much better and as long as I feel well and feel this baby kick me I feel confident that all will be ok, my blood suagrs are worse this time than when I had GD before but Im still in control and will do what ever to have a healthy baby I will trust my gut and will be so knocking at my dic door if I feel worried at all :flower::hugs:


TNT :hugs: your soo right I am taking good care of them, they are still a little high after some meals, I think A, I might have to adjust my meals again and B,looks like more insulin for me. Im doing good so far today though :thumbup: oh liking those symptoms could be expalined away or..... FX :flower:

nypage this is my 4th time having GD and 3rd time on insulin, wow when I read that I say some people think Im mad having one more! this has to be the worst though, I wonder will it go this time:shrug: Ive never seen my blood sugars go so high and Im on insulin, I dread to think what they be like if I wasnt on any at all. Im looking forward to stalking your chart! 

Dandy huge :hugs: stupid witch Im glad you have a plan to help ease the pain for this cycle, try cutting the capsules in half if they make you gag 

Kel who has itchy boobs!! I so had them in the ealry days!!! I thought I got trush on my nipples or something :haha:

well went shopping last night and DH minded the litle ones in the car make it easier and think we will swap from now on, pushing a trolly is to hard! my ribs were killing me :dohh: I dont mind he good a doing it for me :haha: had loads of BH last night as well so hoping baby moving down were he should be for coming out :happydance:

HI AJ waiting to see OV confirmed FX :hugs:

:hugs: to every one else!


----------



## ttcbaby117

NY - I am in the Bahamas......

Erin - I thought aspirin was supposed to help with implantation? I was thinking of taking it next cycle for that reason.

Dandy - sorry af gotcha hun but I think I am right behind you!

Celtic - great attitude hun.....take care! I had some itchy nips yesterday but today nothing....combined with my bfn I will say I am out.

AFM - did a 10mIu IC test this morning and got a BFN, i doubt such a sensitive test would be wrong...so i can expect af by Monday!


----------



## ttcbaby117

TnT enjoy the babysitting!


----------



## erin7707

ttcbaby117 said:


> NY - I am in the Bahamas......
> 
> Erin - I thought aspirin was supposed to help with implantation? I was thinking of taking it next cycle for that reason.
> 
> Dandy - sorry af gotcha hun but I think I am right behind you!
> 
> Celtic - great attitude hun.....take care! I had some itchy nips yesterday but today nothing....combined with my bfn I will say I am out.
> 
> AFM - did a 10mIu IC test this morning and got a BFN, i doubt such a sensitive test would be wrong...so i can expect af by Monday!

I know! and thats what I had read too, thats why I was taking it. A baby aspirin though.. but regular aspirin is an 'nsaid' which prevents follicles from releasing eggs, and prevents implantation.. I'm thinking I might start using the baby aspirin again.. maybe in low doses it helps? Everything really stresses asking your doc before starting a baby aspirin when TTC, and I know my doc would probably tell me not to take it. just relax. phh. 
so I'm afraid maybe I should listen and not take it.. 
but if you've had multiple m/c's they say that the baby aspirin can help you..


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I bought the low dose to try during the next cycle....i asked my dr and his response....Never heard of it helping but it wont hurt!


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- BFN??? Guhhh im sorry hun... Hopefully its not enough to show up yet. 

Celtic- Wow you've had GD everytime? You poor poor thing. Do you end up with diabeties after you give birth? My friend had GD and she ended up with diabeties after he was born. But she didn't really control her like you do. I think you do GREAT. :thumbup: I can't wait to meet little man in his pics!!! :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> well I bought the low dose to try during the next cycle....i asked my dr and his response....Never heard of it helping but it wont hurt!

My dr says the same thing. LOL he's never heard of maca either. Cracks me up how we sometimes know more about vits in such.


----------



## kelster823

morning guys

TTC- :( is all I can say......:hugs:

Dandy I am so very sorry about the :witch: showing up

TnT- your chart is SOOOOO uncanny to your BFP cycle

Celtic- I hope the lil man is moving into position for you

AFM- I too also got a BFN with a 25mIu IC and I was sad because I had a dream last night that a friend of mine mother told me I was pregnant.. it was weird.. I was at a shopping mall (I think) and she just passed me and look right at me and said your pregnant and walked away then I heard her say "the size of a blueberry" it was WEIRD

so I am going out tonight with the girls while Jeff heads to AC for the night......OH WELL... story of my life


----------



## TntArs06

Kel- I see ya lurking!!! Nice temp rise girl! I think this chart looks better than marchs


----------



## TntArs06

kelster823 said:


> morning guys
> 
> TTC- :( is all I can say......:hugs:
> 
> Dandy I am so very sorry about the :witch: showing up
> 
> TnT- your chart is SOOOOO uncanny to your BFP cycle
> 
> Celtic- I hope the lil man is moving into position for you
> 
> AFM- I too also got a BFN with a 25mIu IC and I was sad because I had a dream last night that a friend of mine mother told me I was pregnant.. it was weird.. I was at a shopping mall (I think) and she just passed me and look right at me and said your pregnant and walked away then I heard her say "the size of a blueberry" it was WEIRD
> 
> so I am going out tonight with the girls while Jeff heads to AC for the night......OH WELL... story of my life


If I remember correctly you didn't get a solid BFP until later DPO. Your only 10 DPO right now! I hope your dream comes true! I really hope so!!!

My chart resembles my august one but lower than then...so we will see. No urges to test early yet. Still waiting to see what my temps do.


----------



## kelster823

yeah but by 10DPO I was getting some kind of a line........... :( no biggie

you can overlay your chart TnT- you'll see right under your chart- a button that says chart overlay and then you can choose what cycles you want.. see what is looks like and click on the update home page-- but I am not sure if that is for VIP members.. are you VIP?


----------



## erin7707

ttcbaby117 said:


> well I bought the low dose to try during the next cycle....i asked my dr and his response....Never heard of it helping but it wont hurt!

oh that's good to know! I think I was just worried she'd tell me not to and I'd still want to do it.. so that's why I'm afraid to ask.. hahah


----------



## TntArs06

Ya im VIP. I overlayed it and it looks like that cycle just a little bit lower temps than then. Which doesn't rule me out, I know, just no urges to test yet...im not that confident just yet. :haha:

Well shoot....your timing was perfect....just dont get it!


----------



## kelster823

well I am just awaiting for her to show next week and start another LONG ASS cycle :)


----------



## TntArs06

ughhh I hope you dont have a LONG ASS cycle again!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ladies....but I would think a 10miu would show up by now....I am already 13 dpo.

Kel still early days...you might implant a bit later ya know!


----------



## kelster823

you guys are so great to try to keep me positive but I just don't have it at all...

BUT THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart for trying.... :hugs: 


if I get my ass in gear I may go get a FRER today and see what that says because I know these IC are CRAP- all I want to do is sleep... I went to bed at 10pm last night and woke up at 5:30 for my temp and went back t bed til 8am.. I NEVER sleep that late


----------



## TntArs06

Ya you'd think it would show by now. But Char didn't get her BFP until she was a week late!


----------



## TntArs06

Maybe a night out with the girls will cheer you up a little more. A frer is a good idea. When I tested in Aug I used a digi and I think thats why I got early bfp at 9DPO


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah but I dont think Char used such a ultra sensitive test....I think I just need to accept the inevitable and move onto the next cycle.


----------



## TntArs06

I understand that hun. I always like to prepare myself just in case of dissapointment!


----------



## TntArs06

you know what I was wondering....is the prog cream maken my temps high?


----------



## ttcbaby117

prog could make your temps higher!


----------



## TntArs06

Well darn...I've only been on it 3 days. Boo lol yep not testen anytime soon then


----------



## rosababy

Celtic, yes I use progesterone cream. I put it on my abdomen twice a day starting dpo 1 until AF. 

I can't say if it makes temps higher, because I started temping the same month I started prog cream.:shrug:


----------



## kelster823

> prog could make your temps higher!

yep it does...just look at mine.. this cycle is higher then my March cycle becaue I am using progesterone cream

Rosa did you hear that you should use it on different spots? I rotate from my ta ta's, wrists, feet, tummy.. 

welp -WHY I did it I have NO IDEA- but Jeff brought home FRER,, he is just soo sweet for picking that stuff up.. but a BIG FAT NOOOOOOOOOOO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO damnit.. :rofl:


----------



## TntArs06

Thats why im wondering if my temps are high because of the prog cream? Today is day 3 of using it...so maybe thats the only reason why they are high. 

Kel- Aww hun im sorry. But so sweet of Jeff!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

UGH, I am thinking of testing again also....I have an ept burning a hole in my drawer right now...LOL...My boobs are bulging out the top of my bra....never had that before....but then again, maybe I never noticed before....I just keep thinking that 10 miu test would have picked it up already....so why waste the test ya know....i dunno!


----------



## ttcbaby117

TnT if you have only been using it for 3 days then I would say that it has gone down from where it was going the days before...which would lead me to belive that it might not be impacting your temps to much yet. Just a theory!


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> UGH, I am thinking of testing again also....I have an ept burning a hole in my drawer right now...LOL...My boobs are bulging out the top of my bra....never had that before....but then again, maybe I never noticed before....I just keep thinking that 10 miu test would have picked it up already....so why waste the test ya know....i dunno!

Mine was an EPT digi! I would be scared to test too....:nope:


----------



## TntArs06

Ya im not sure about my temps anymore. :haha: just wait it out.


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls, just a quick hello to say I had an overnight stay in hospital but was discharged this morning. Feeling sore, tired and emotional but both I and my OH will get there. Slept most of today which has been needed after the last few days!

Stayed in a room with 2 other girls, one the same age as me...also been ttc, she had an ectopic and had emergency surgery...it was nice for us both to chat to each other about our losses. 

Anyway I will be looking forward to the future, I am hoping we will be ready to ttc again maybe around April/May, yes it will be scary but I have a feeling it will all be ok :)

Sorry for the selfish post but wanted you all to know I am ok and to thank you for your support.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yazzy - glad to see you back online and that you are on the mend....never mind about us...please do take care of yourself....it is not being selfish!


----------



## TntArs06

yazzy said:


> Hey girls, just a quick hello to say I had an overnight stay in hospital but was discharged this morning. Feeling sore, tired and emotional but both I and my OH will get there. Slept most of today which has been needed after the last few days!
> 
> Stayed in a room with 2 other girls, one the same age as me...also been ttc, she had an ectopic and had emergency surgery...it was nice for us both to chat to each other about our losses.
> 
> Anyway I will be looking forward to the future, I am hoping we will be ready to ttc again maybe around April/May, yes it will be scary but I have a feeling it will all be ok :)
> 
> Sorry for the selfish post but wanted you all to know I am ok and to thank you for your support.


Awww hun im so sorry:cry::cry: Im sorry you have to go through this. Get plenty of rest and hope you get to feeling better soon. Were all here for you hun....:hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone!!

Dandy - so sorry AF got you honey :hugs: - sounds like you got some good PMA there but it's tough every time she shows her wicked face, isn't it?

TTC - it's still really early so hang on in there! Some people don't get BFP until 21dpo so don't count yourself out yet. I know sometimes it can help to prepare for the worst just in case, but you're definitely still in with a shot still!! Bigger boobs is definitely a good sign!! :hugs:

NY - I love getting new TTC goodies in the post too. Fingers crossed something in this bundle will help you get that BFP!! :hugs: My living room is red and blue too but I'm painting over the blue as well, doing it brown - it's been red and blue for about 8 years and although I really love it, it definitely needs to be re-done. Also my OH and I are planning to buy somewhere together so will be renting my place out and I reckon it will be easier to rent out when it's more neutral colours. But I will miss my red walls!! 

Kel - Jeff sounds like such a sweetheart, fingers crossed you get your BFP soon! Have you had any tests done to find out why you have such long cycles, it seems so unfair for you! :hugs:

TNT - Grease was fantastic!! Really cheesy and uplifting! The dancers were amazing too. We had such fun and want to go back and see it on a Saturday night at some point so hopefully the crowd will be a bit more lively and we will not feel so silly singing along!! 

I found out that I can get an HSG done privately for £300 near to my work. I've emailed the fertility clinic I'm with to ask if it's ok for us to do that or if there's any other options. So fingers crossed it won't be delayed!!! Am feeling more positive today, long may it last!! Have a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Leeze

Hi Yazzy - good to see you on here and it's definitely not selfish to post to let us know how you are, I think it's very thoughtful of you!! Take care honey xx :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

leeze that is great news! $300 is not so bad!


----------



## rosababy

Kel, no I had no heard about rotating the cream, but it makes sense. Thanks for the tip!

Yazzy, not selfish at all. Rest up and feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

yazzy, take care hun, dont worry about us,:flower::hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Evening ladies :) 

When I tested I used clear blue when I was due af...then when I was a week late i used a cheap one & got a bfp :)

Yazzy - thinking of u :hugs: :hugs: 

Love u girls 

Xxx


----------



## dandybrush

wow busy gurls :coffee:

thanx for all the hugs guys :kiss:

ttc your temp is still up there, i have hope for you yet :thumbup: 

kel maybe that dream is a sign :shrug: your not out yet either girlie

I'm having a very crampy AF :dohh: its been quite painful, must be the soys effects, not normally this bad :shrug:


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies!

Yazzy thanks for the update, your post was not selfish and even if it was, you are entitled to quite a couple of those right now, we care about you so say whatever you need to say to get thru this.

Tnt i couldnt bother getting a new thermometer, i'm using all my pma and saying i wont be needing a thermometer much longer anyway!:D Maybe just one more cycle (pma! pma! so i'll struggle on with this one for now, i think its fairly accurate anyway, not off by too much.

Kel, Ttc, i'm sorry its not looking too bright right now but i'll keep some pma alive for you guys, its not over till the witch flies in so until then i'm not counting you guys out. I understand not wanting to get your hopes up tho, i know how bad the disappointment can be.:dohh:

Dandy sorry you're having a bad af, hopefully it passes quickly.

Afm, i have crosshairs! So let the two week stress begin :)


----------



## dandybrush

yay for CH AJ :happydance: keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Leeze

just dropping by to say hi and see if any new BFPs!! Come on TTC and Kel - we're counting on you!! :haha: Fingers crossed there's at least one BFP in there!! xx :hugs:

I'm off to the DIY shop with my OH because I ran out of paint yesterday then will be finishing off the living room today!! Bored of it already and there's books and furniture everywhere!! Will be nice when it's done so I'd better get to it!! Catch you all later. Have a great Sunday :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies.....

huge temp drop this morning....so af should be here either tonight or tomorrow.....so i am so over this! We did everythign right this cycle.....WTF!!!!!


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> morning ladies.....
> 
> huge temp drop this morning....so af should be here either tonight or tomorrow.....so i am so over this! We did everythign right this cycle.....WTF!!!!!

I already wrote in your journal.....but im sooooo sorry hun.:cry::growlmad: BIG BIG BIG :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

> so i am so over this! We did everythign right this cycle.....WTF

:( :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Massive hugs ttc, I know what you mean, like what else can u possibly do to make this happen. 

Tnt your chart on the other hand just continues to reach for the skies! I love it! I'll b over the moon if my chart looks nething like yours :)

Kel, bfp or not its still fascinating how much your two cycles resemble. All you need now is a small dip tomorrow and a rise the following day and they'll be twins!


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - sorry af got u :( :hugs: 

Ttc - ooh :( stoopid af :hugs: 

Aj - ::happydance: bring on tww :) 

Kel & tnt - :hi: :hugs: 

Anyone heard from Welsh? Hope she's ok 

Xxxx


----------



## erin7707

ttcbaby117 said:


> morning ladies.....
> 
> huge temp drop this morning....so af should be here either tonight or tomorrow.....so i am so over this! We did everythign right this cycle.....WTF!!!!!

:hugs::hugs:
I know how you feel sweetie!!! We're in this together.. Let's hope we get our valentine's babies!


----------



## TntArs06

Char- :wave:

AJ- Im wondering if my prog cream is what is maken my temps high though??? :dohh: this is why I haven't tested yet...cuz I keep thinking its the darn cream. FX for your 2ww hun!!! :happydance:

Kel- Chart still looks decent. FX it was just shy.

Erin- :wave:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks ladies for all the support.


----------



## nevertogether

tnt - i did a search on fertility friend for progesterone cream on charts to compare temperatures and i only found one with temperatures quite as high as yours, and it was a pregnancy cycle. the rest of the girls had temps quite lower than yours using the progesterone cream. i'm thinking it's pregnancy temperatures instead of progesterone cream temperatures, but that's just me :)


----------



## erin7707

TntArs06 said:


> Char- :wave:
> 
> AJ- Im wondering if my prog cream is what is maken my temps high though??? :dohh: this is why I haven't tested yet...cuz I keep thinking its the darn cream. FX for your 2ww hun!!! :happydance:
> 
> Kel- Chart still looks decent. FX it was just shy.
> 
> Erin- :wave:

Tnt-- Your chart looks FAB!!!! FX'd for you!! :)


----------



## Kiki0522

Aj- Yay for the 2ww! :) Good Luck!

ttc- I'm sorry hun :hugs:

Tnt- your temps look great!! 

Yazzy- Thinking of you! 

I hope everyone is having a great day! Since we all love babies so much, I hope you don't mind if I introduce you all to my beautiful God daughter.. Brielle Marie :) She is a big help getting me through all of this!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0759 2.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nevertogether

she is so beautiful kiki!


----------



## Kiki0522

Never- Thank you! She has been a huge help getting me through all of this. How are you doing hun??


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: 

aww kiki, what a beautiful god child :hugs: 

hey never :hugs:

sorry to hear about the temp dip ttc :flower: i get how you feel, last cycle was the first time we had timed our bd awesomely :dohh: unless OH is not working prop i dunno what else i can do :dohh: 

sooo jealous of your temps tnt :happydance: fxed that its a good sign for you 

kel :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Aww, she's so cute Kiki, i love her lil hat!


----------



## nevertogether

kiki - i'm doing good, just counting the days until i see DH again :)


----------



## TntArs06

Never- Your such a sweetie looking all that up! Im a little nervous atm....took a test on a cheapie and I can't totally rule out BFN...IDK if my eyes are playing tricks on me or what??

Kikki- AWWW what a beautiful little god daughter you have there!


----------



## AJThomas

^can you totally rule out a bfp?


----------



## Kiki0522

Dandy- Thank you! :) I hope you are doing well!

Aj- Thank you! I love the hat too. My friend's sister-in-law made that hat and a sweater to match and a blanket! She did an amazing job!

Never- I was just going to say that when I saw your ticker!! 19 days! It's getting there!! That is so exciting. 

Tnt- Thank you hun! I love looking at your temps every day!! It's very suspenseful! :)


----------



## nevertogether

ooo try again in the morning with FMU!


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> ^can you totally rule out a bfp?

Not really? :haha: I see a pos VERY VERY faint second line?? I took a pic but idk if you can see it.


----------



## TntArs06

Well poot....you really can't tell! :haha: :dohh:


----------



## kelster823

TntArs06 said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> ^can you totally rule out a bfp?
> 
> Not really? :haha: I see a pos VERY VERY faint second line?? I took a pic but idk if you can see it.
> View attachment 162566Click to expand...

TOTALLY SEE IT!!!!! there is no doubt second line.... :happydance:

Kiki she is beautiful.....:)


----------



## AJThomas

I can see it! I can see it!! I see what you're talking about!. Try again in the morning with fmu or get a frer and see. I see something there tho!


----------



## Kiki0522

Tnt- I see a second line!!! Oh my goodness!! 

Kel- Thank you hun! :)


----------



## TntArs06

damn just tried to upload an inverted pic too....too big... I gotta play on it...my mac sometimes has too much high def.


----------



## AJThomas

Tnt we dont need an inverted pic, the line is clear enough in the one you already posted! Run out and grab a digi or a frer and confirm it. Or just wait till in the morning if you can and use fmu, i'm sure it will be clearer then.


----------



## TntArs06

On my mac I can't really see a second line at all but sitting here staring at the test I can sorta see a faint shadow! AHH im nervous!:wacko:


----------



## ttcbaby117

TnT - looks like a pos to me.....congrats hun!


----------



## CelticNiamh

TCC huge hugs hun :hugs:


Kiki oooh soooo pretty she is such a little dote:thumbup:


TNT OMG I can so see a second line:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: FXFXFXFXFX stick stick Stick :happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

I went and bought some digi's so hopefully I can wait until tomorrow morning to test again. My nerves are going crazy right now!


----------



## AJThomas

I can imagine your nerves Tnt if we're going so crazy for you :haha: did you say anything to Amy yet or show her the test? if you did what did she say?


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> I can imagine your nerves Tnt if we're going so crazy for you :haha: did you say anything to Amy yet or show her the test? if you did what did she say?

Ya I showed Amy and she sees the VERY faint line. She's prob more nervous right now. "IF" this is it....then were just nervous of another MC I guess. 

Its weird bc my back hasn't been hurting as bad as last time...I figured that was implanation last time...well my back hasn't hurt that bad....its been achey but not THAT bad....:dohh: damn my brain thinking waaaayyy too much.


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - I'm on my phone and I can deffo see a line :) I pray its a sticker line!! Yay :) how many dpo are u? X


----------



## AJThomas

You had a dip at 10 days post last time, maybe that was implantation? I dunno, it will be interesting to see if you have one tomorrow too :)

This time you're using the progesterone cream and stuff so try and relax, MUCH easier said than done i know! It must be a real firm beanie tho to be showing up at 9dpo and u didnt even use fmu! I cant wait to see tomorrow's test.


----------



## xcharx

Jus looked at your chart... 10 dpo right?? X


----------



## TntArs06

Char- I am 9DPO right now. My Aug cycle, I tested at 9 DPO on a diggie and got a DEF bfp. So wasn't sure if everyone else could see the line or if it was just my darn imagination ya know.

AJ- Ya your right. I have metformin and prog cream so should be covered there. Im kinda interested to see what my temp is tomorrow as well. So weird how its been so close....I kinda wonder if its still prog cream and maybe that faint line is just evap or chem? AGggg :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

Well we should know for sure in the morning whether its real or not Tnt, did you use fmu to do your first test last time?


----------



## TntArs06

Ya I used an EPT digi that says "preg" or "not Preg." And I tested 9DPO last time but with first morning pee. Today I used a super cheapie at 1pm after I woke up at 8 am....so I already peed quiet a bit.


----------



## AJThomas

Ya so i'm pretty amazed that you got any kind of line today considering! Tomorrow's test should be much more positive. Is there anything you're supposed to do when you get a positive? Like is your doctor gonna start you on anything or such?


----------



## TntArs06

Well if it is pos tomorrow then I will call them and try and get seen by wed. But were supposed to get 12inches of snow and sleet by Wed and its a 2hr drive to see him. So we will see what happens I guess.


----------



## AJThomas

Well lets see if you can sanely get thru the night, then you can worry about driving to the doctor :haha:


----------



## rosababy

Tnt, I see a line, too!! Go out and get a digi! FX for you!!

Ttc, hugs, girl. I totally know how you feel. I hate seeing that huge temp drop. :cry: We've had 2 cycles where we did everything, and I mean everything right, and still no bfp. :nope: Keep trucking through...we'll get there! Not over until AF comes, though. :hugs:

Afm, a huge patch of ewcm!!! I haven't started opks yet, since I'm only CD10 and usually O on CD17. We'd dtd tonight, but my dh has his SA tomorrow, so we have to save it for that. 

Has anyone's dh had a SA? How long do the results take?


----------



## TntArs06

Thanks Aj....lets hope. FX stick!!!

Rosa- Good luck on the SA tomorrow. :thumbup: I hope there is good results!


----------



## TntArs06

Speaking of SA.... NEVER did your OH ever get his done?


----------



## erin7707

TntArs06 said:


> AJThomas said:
> 
> 
> ^can you totally rule out a bfp?
> 
> Not really? :haha: I see a pos VERY VERY faint second line?? I took a pic but idk if you can see it.
> View attachment 162566Click to expand...

TOTTAALLLLYYY see it!! and it's pink! FX'd!!!!!! your chart does look exactly like your pregnancy chart!


----------



## TntArs06

I hope so too Erin!


----------



## xcharx

Rosa - my oh had s sa... but he was an idiot! I kept asking him to ring the doc,but he kept saying no they'll ring me...but after a month I'd had enough and he finally rung the doc.. to know the result he had to make an appointment - his count was a bit low I think that's why. When's ur hubby got his?
Tnt - trying not to get excited but there's deffo a line :) can't wait to see another test :D 

Xx


----------



## AJThomas

Tnt where are you!

Kel did you test this morning?


----------



## TntArs06

OMG girls!!! EPT diggie says "PREGNANT!!" I tried to upload a pic but after 5 min of doing it, it wont load! :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

:happydance::headspin::fool::wohoo::bunny:
Omg Tnt!! That is awesome news! Congrats girlie, now lets make this little bean stick!


----------



## TntArs06

I know im so nervous about that! STICK PLEASE STICK!!!


----------



## AJThomas

So you're going to the doctor's today or tomorrow right?

Girl it is scary how much your charts match!


----------



## TntArs06

Well im trying to figure out what I should do cuz we have almost a half inch of ice out there and people are wrecking like crazy. I would like to go in... but need to avoid the bad dr. :haha:

I had to take my temps like 5 times today cuz my therm was maken weird noises. LOL


----------



## AJThomas

off topic: I just saw something interesting on tv, they say if your temps go up super high when you ovulate, it basically destroys the egg so you can't get pregnant. I've never heard that one before!

Yeh Tnt maybe you should wait, its better to wait a lil bit than to risk an accident!


----------



## ttcbaby117

TnT - Huge congrats hun, I will pray hard for your sticky bean! 

Rosa - how long have you been ttc? Have you been dx with any fertility issues?

AJ - WHAT????? What do you mean you destroy the egg? If that is the case then I must destroy my egg every month.


----------



## TntArs06

AJ that is some crazy info. I wonder if its true! Like I know PCOS destroys eggs I read so thats why its hard to get preg. Hmm that is so weird.

TTC- Thanks hun. I hope so too!


----------



## ttcbaby117

how doesw pcos destroy eggs...do you just not ovulate or do you ovulate and then it destroys it?


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- Did you temp today or any sign of AF?


----------



## ttcbaby117

cramps aer here in full force so I am thinking it will be here today. Also when we bd'ed last night I spotted a bit which is always a sign.


----------



## TntArs06

I think it was because PCOS makes too many eggs and they end up getting destroyed prob by themselves.

Sorry af seems to be on the way...DAMN!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I wonder if I have pcos...I do have cysts on my ovaries...but it seems that I am ovualating....I wonder if I am ovulating and then the egg is being destroyed???? Oh now I am worried.


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats TNT! Great news! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. I tried to start temping this weekend but didnt do very well and also read that you need to start on CD1, which I havent gotten AF yet so will be more serious then. I work overnight tonight so tommorrow would be pointless. I will start wed am. Cant wait! OH and I took some Maca the other day, since im pretty sure im not preg, and i think it made me naseous....is this normal?


----------



## TntArs06

Ny- How many mg are you taking? When I first started taking it...I got some nausea but my tum is very sensitive if I dont eat before taking meds. So I usually eat then take the maca.


----------



## AJThomas

Ttc i just thought it was interesting, i didnt mean to get you all worried! I'm sure your temps aren't high enough for that, i'm thinking its maybe if your temp are closer to fever level but i dunno, they didn't say how high is too high. I guess the eggs kinda get fried or cooked? I have no idea.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh ok....sorry I am just extra sensitive right now that something else might be wrong with me ya know....still trying to come to terms with the fact that we did it all right last cycle and we still didnt get our bfp.


----------



## TntArs06

Well do you remember wht your eggs looked like on the US? I usually watch mine and ask questions and I googled what PCOS eggs look like in US and its crazy looken.


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I have the cysts which I saw....they kind look like string of pearls...but dr says I am ovulating so it seems I dont have pcos but I do have polycystic appearing ovaries.


----------



## TntArs06

Off to go get beta numbers!! UGhhh nervous! FX FX stick beany stick!


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck!


----------



## TntArs06

Well how do you have polystic ovaries and not PCOS? Because you do ov?


----------



## nypage1981

Tnt- GOod luck with your test! I only took one 225 mg pill of maca...so maybe it wasnt related cuz thats not a very hight does, is it?


----------



## AJThomas

Good luck Tnt and be VERY careful on the road!

Ttc i know how you feel, i've had a few months where i felt that way, did EVERYTHING perfect and still nothing, its just one of those unexplainable, super annoying things.


----------



## ttcbaby117

yep that si what the dr said, b/c I ovulate I only have polycystic appearing ovaries which mean I dont have the syndrome.


----------



## nypage1981

TTC- dont feel bad, Im pretty sure i've been doing the right thing for like a YEAR now. Sigh. so not positive over all this right now....must be stupid AF coming.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks NY....sucks doesnt it!


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> OMG girls!!! EPT diggie says "PREGNANT!!" I tried to upload a pic but after 5 min of doing it, it wont load! :haha:

Im sooooo made up :cloud9::happydance::happydance::cry::cloud9: tears of joy for you and stick baby stick we need you to stick:hugs: 

TCC hun I hear you, I felt the same way, why when we do every thing right it just doesnt happen then the worry what of something else is wrong :dohh: :hugs: oh when we ov were the egg comes out a cyst forms its the copus leteum when you are pregnant it takes care of the baby till the placenta takes over around 10 week but if you are not pregnant it breaks down and your AF starts. so dont worry its normal to have a cyst on the ovary were the egg was released. :thumbup:


Has any one watched the Business of being born!!! its amazing I watched it last night made me want a home birth but also opened my eyes as to why I ended up with a baby in distress in my first induction which lead to a c section. Kel and TNT I think its one for you two to wath! let me know and I will find the correct link! I down loaded it well DH did. 


OOOH Im soooo crampy :wacko: I have a feeling something happening slowly down there, Im going to mention it next week as long as it doesnt kick up a knotch on me before then, this happened with my last baby boy and my cervix was changing! I did not go early as I was induced early but man it was a supper qucik labour and birth! love another one of those! :thumbup:

nypage about MACA making you feel sick make sure you dont take it on an empty tummy see if that sorts it out! OOOH and may be do a test just to see :shrug::flower:


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Celtic! I did watch the business of being born and you're right, it just makes you want to have a home birth! I think its what pushed me to make that decision, altho we'll see what happens when the time comes.

You should download and watch Dunstan Baby Language too, its really interesting but honestly not worth as much as it costs since you only get about half hour of video and it sells for like 30 something dollars. Its really interesting tho.


----------



## nypage1981

Lol thanks Celtic! Trust me, I have done a test or two. Its negative so im not preg...
Im actually confused because I pee'd on my OPK this morning for the heck of it and thats not positive but is showing 2 lines....which is more than I got all month. And its not even 2 in the after noon like you are supposed to do it....but Im craming for AF also and CD31 so this makes no sense. I wonder about these IC opks. Temping will help I hope cuz im so lost!


----------



## AJThomas

ugh, i need to start scheduling daily afternoon naps cuz i am busted! I just wanna curl up and sleep all day.


----------



## nevertogether

i feel you AJ. we have 0600 formations now so i have to be up by 0445 every day. i don't get home until around 5 or 6 at night either so i have about 3 hours to myself and then i must go to bed or i'm dog crap the next day!

TNT - i told you that was a :bfp: chart, congrats honey!! STICK STICK STICK!


----------



## AJThomas

And to make it worse Never, all week last week (and yesterday when we were hoping to sleep in!) our neighbor has woken us up earlier than usual with really loud music, everything in our house was vibrating from the noise! 

Yesterday i was basically in tears cuz i was so frustrated with the whole thing so DH had a talk with him and he turned it down this morning so it was a little better. I'm exhausted from last week tho so i need to catch up.


----------



## SBB

Oh my god TNT congratulations!!! :yipee: 

So happy for you :hugs: 

Hope everyone else is ok, will catch up with you all soon... 

Lots of love and baby dust :dust: 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Thank you so much guys! I hope and pray this one sticks!!! PLEASE PLEASE!!!

Celtic- That show is supposed to start here tomorrow night. I wanna watch it...it looks funny. Soo good to see your almost close! YAYAYA!!! Can't wait for the weeks to come.

Aj- That would drive me BONKERS to have loud music like that!! Maybe curl up tonight and get some rest.

Ny- Ya thats a low dose. I think eating before might help hun.

Never- You are always so spot on!!! Thinkng you should be the preg guru woman! :haha: Damn that shift at work! That sounds awful. Im not a morning person so to do PT that early would make me MAD!!! :rofl:

AFM- Now we wait for the numbers to come back!


----------



## TntArs06

SBB- How are you feeling these days? How is little Sammuel?


----------



## Leeze

WOWWEEE!! Congrats TNT - that is amazing!! :cloud9: stick, little bean, stick!! we need another maca baby on the way to cheer us up!!!

TTC and NY - I totally relate to - it feels like me OH and I have been doing the right thing for about 10 months too (the first 3 months of TTC we weren't using OPKs so not sure definitely BD-d at right time). I think sometimes we are doing the right thing but nature is being awkward!! Also I read that about 75% of fertlilised eggs don't implant so it could be we keep getting unlucky ones :growlmad: 

AJ - what a nightmare re noisy neighbour. Good your OH had a word. I live somewhere pretty noisy near a main road and there's often police sirens going past - I couldn't be without my earplugs. Not very sexy but do guarantee me a good night's sleep! I hope you get some catch up sleep soon :hugs:

Never - not long now till you see your OH - must be really excited! :hugs:

TTC - hope you got a shy BFP too, definitely big hugs coming your way if that witch does rear her unwanted head :hugs::hugs:

Kel - hoping you still got BFP round the corner! :hugs:

Kiki - what a gorgeous baby, hope you get one of your own really soon :hugs:

Rosa - good luck with OH's SA - my OH got his this Thursday and it's also around fertile time for me which is annoying!!! Hopefully you get lots more EWCM in a couple of days and still get a good chance in for this cycle :hugs:

Hi to everyone else - SBB nice to see you, hope all going well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm very excited leeze, but i'm in a rut. i always get depressed a few weeks before i see DH. not quite sure why. :shrug:

AJ - i would be so mad if i was you!! wow, glad your DH got to have a talk with them


----------



## TntArs06

I just saw Never 18 days!!!! yayayaya


----------



## SBB

TntArs06 said:


> SBB- How are you feeling these days? How is little Sammuel?

Hey Hun am feeling much better thank you :) 
When I got mastitis for the 2nd time I had a little wobble but I'm better now and it's all good! 
Sammuel is good, a little colicy still but he'll hopefully be over that soon.

Will be praying for a sticky bean for you! 

Hi leeze :hugs: how are you doing? 

Hey never :wave: yay 18days! Hope you get out of the rut and feel better :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

xcharx said:


> Rosa - my oh had s sa... but he was an idiot! I kept asking him to ring the doc,but he kept saying no they'll ring me...but after a month I'd had enough and he finally rung the doc.. to know the result he had to make an appointment - his count was a bit low I think that's why. When's ur hubby got his?
> Tnt - trying not to get excited but there's deffo a line :) can't wait to see another test :D
> 
> Xx

My dh is currently at his SA, so I'm excited to see the results, but I'm sure it'll be at least a week to find out. Did they ever find out why his count was low? You obviously did fine, though, so that's encouraging!


----------



## dandybrush

wow busy girls :coffee: 

well OH couldnt do his SA cause he has to have um...released 3-7 days before the test, and we had last bd 8 days ago :dohh: so im just gonna start him on the macca, and i start the soy tonight :thumbup: ill have to get him to do the test while on the macca...it wont stuff up the results will it?

starting on my soy tonight too :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

oh wow tnt congrats :yipee: our first bfp out of the testers :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

well i hope my body isnt destroying my eggs :cry: 

how much macca should i start my OH on??


----------



## rosababy

First of all, TNT, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yes, better not to have an accident on the way to the dr though. :winkwink:

Ttc, this is our 9th cycle of ttc #1. The only thing I've had so far (since it hasn't been a year, and I'm only 31) is blood work by my regular doc. She tested progesterone, estrogen, LH, and several other things. They all came back great! I have no issues that I know of...regular cycles, normal periods, etc., so I guess it's just taking a while. Lucky me. :wacko: We're testing dh's :spermy: just to "cross it off the list" and so I can relax a little. If I just knew it would happen, but it would take a while, I'd be completely fine. Like if God would just say, it'll happen in April, I'd be like cool. But each month it doesn't happen, I worry. And I'm like you...we have done EVERYTHING right the last two cycles, and I mean we could not have timed it any more perfectly, but alas. Bfns. :cry: With that said, though, I've had friends who have done everything right for a long time, and finally got their bfp. No explanation, which is super annoying.

Ny, great to see you again! I was wondering where you'd been the last couple of days. :hugs: It's okay to start temping in the middle of a cycle. In my opinion the more data you have, the better. I also have had some tummy issues with Maca lately, and was wondering if that was normal. My appetite has been a lot lower (which I suppose is not a bad thing), but I've had some tummy aches in the evenings after dinner. I started with 500 mg for a week, and just upped it to 1000 mg. Maybe it's just our body getting used to it? I always take it with breakfast, so it's not even on an empty stomach. :shrug:

Dandy, I anxiously asked my dh if he had "pleasured" himself in the last few days because of his SA today and he smiled and said do you really want to know? I said okay never mind. :blush: He was like everything is under control. LOL! Well okay then! I didn't know they would send a guy home if he hadn't in the last week, though! That's good if you think about it...I'm sure he would have had a low count, so it's better to get an accurate result.

Never, 18 days!! I remember when my dh was gone for the army the first time and I had a countdown, too. We couldn't even email or talk on the phone, and it was horrible!! I'm so excited for you!:happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

*OUR MACA  HOPEFULS*



*JANUARY TESTERS*
_29_ DandyBrush :witch: :cry:
_30_ TTCBaby117 :witch: :cry:
_30_ Delilahsown :witch: :cry:



:flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower:



*FEBRUARY TESTERS*
_ 1_ Kelster823 [-o&lt;
_ 3_ NYPAGE1981 [-o&lt;
_ 9_ TNTArs06 :bfp:
_12_ AJThomas [-o&lt;
_15_ CNotte [-o&lt;
_20_ rosababy [-o&lt;










​


----------



## dandybrush

ooohh its kels testing date here...whats the prognosis, still no AF for kel?? i didnt see her chart :dohh: i gotta run


----------



## rosababy

Dandy, you can put me down for testing on Feb 20! Although, I've had 2 days of ewcm now (about 5 days earlier than normal), so hopefully it'll be earlier than the 20th!! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

well you can cross me off Never....af is here just as I thought.

celtic - thanks for the kind words...it has made me feel better about it all....cramps mean something is def. happening...any day now...woohoo...cant wait to see our next lil maca bub!

Rosa - well horrible to say but it makes me feel better that I am not alone on this. I always figured before that I had fibroids so that is maybe why I havent gotten pg....but now....4 months of a fibroids free uterus and nothing UGH.....it is a mean joke nature is playing I must say! We got our sa results back the same day...why do you have to wait a week?

SBB - so happy to hear you are feeling better!

dandy - so when can you do the sa now? I guess you guys have to dtd deed and then wait a few days?

never - woohoo on 18 days!

TnT - how long before you get your results?


----------



## xcharx

Evening ladies :hugs: 

Tnt - :happydance: yay girl :D pleaseeeeeeeee stick lil egg :hugs: 

Ttc - big :hugs: babe.. have u tried softcups?? It keeps the sperm in.. I didn't use them but they sound really good to me 

Rosa - the doc told him to stop smoking - which he had just before he told him? But that wasall he said..

Never - 18 days :o yay :happydance: I think u get abit down because u miss him soo much :hugs: 

Aj - :hi: 

Lezze - :hi: 

Sbb - nice to see u babe :hugs: 

Xxxxx


----------



## SBB

:wave: hey ttc... Sorry af got you :hugs: 
I know this must be getting so frustrating for you now, I really really hope it happens for you very soon... 

Rosa I hope so for you too... At least you have regular cycles, I know it's frustrating not to have any reason why you're not getting pregnant but it'd be much more frustrating to have some issue stopping you. They say it can take a healthy couple with no issues a year to get pregnant, so with that in mind it should be your turn very soon!! :hugs: 

Hi dandy! I gave OH 2-3 maca tabs a day, can't remember but think they were 500mg. 
Kel is still in, checked her chart she's 10dpo I think and tested bfn :( 

X x x


----------



## rosababy

Thanks for the uplifting words, ladies. :hugs: We're both very healthy, and I do have regular cycles, so I'm sure I'm just being overly impatient. 

Well, the SA was a bust. My dh didn't even do it in a cup. The doc was like you're young, he felt around and said everything seems to be fine.:wacko: We don't do SAs here (I WAS WITH MY DH WHEN HE SPECIFICALLY ASKED FOR A SA ON THE PHONE) so call them. My dh called, and they don't work with insurance, so it's $200. AND the doc said if there's anything wrong with count or motility, really your only option is ivf. WTF?! My dh was like the good thing is, physically there is nothing wrong with me. I was like but we already knew that. You can't tell motility or count just by feeling your gonads, you know. I'm ticked. So, he took his first Maca pill, and we get to dtd tonight, since I have day 2 of ewcm...! Sigh. I just wanted some answers. :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx sbb i might start OH on 2 see how he handles it i think mine are 550mg

never did you get this? from rosa


> Dandy, you can put me down for testing on Feb 20! Although, I've had 2 days of ewcm now (about 5 days earlier than normal), so hopefully it'll be earlier than the 20th!!

sorry the nasty witch got you too ttc :dohh: :hugs:

rosa sounds a bit weird that they just felt him and didnt test :wacko: bizarre


----------



## CelticNiamh

hey girls, pains eased so have the BH :wacko: phew :haha:

im lurking here, but so tired i could sleep standing up, I will be back later to check on you all :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Ladies....

Char - yep I used the softcups this last cycle....I guess I will try them again

rosa - Totally understand your frustration. can you go to another clinic and just have it done there?

Dandy & SBB - thanks...it is frustrating but what do you do???? Keep on truckin I guess!


----------



## Leeze

that does seem really strange, Rosa - re your OH's lack of SA!! I'd definitely be asking some more questions around this if I was in your position. That seems so unhelpful especially if you've had lots of other tests and are trying to be thorough about things. Is there anything you can do about this? At least you can use the swimmers :spermy: and BD at a point when there's EWCM - maybe just maybe it will be fate and you'll get your BFP this time. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Leeze

TTC - so sorry the witch got you :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

yep ttc just keep trying :hugs: we're all here for you :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies...I will keep trying....In a few days I will be back to normal....up until then...I will have ups and downs..that is usually how the beginning of every cycle is for me.


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- Aww hun im sorry! I know there isn't much to make you feel better right now...besides knowing that were all here for you! :hugs: So sorry.

SBB- Im glad your feeling better about things. Sorry little sammuel has colic. But glad that things are looken better for you. Hopefully that matitis stays away for good!!!

Rosa- that SA appointment would tick me off too! Like how can you tell by just grabbing his goods? Doesn't make sense to me....its like grabbing our tummy and saying "op your preg." Really?? Thats insane. Maybe seek a diff opinion.

Celtic- Hope you get some rest doll!!! :hugs:

AFM- Got my numbers back and they were a 27 which I guess is good but early. She kept asking me if I was spotting and had to tell how freakishly well I know my cycle then she said 27 is good. I go back Wed to see if they are doubling. So praying they double if not triple! :haha: SOOOOO were in a some state of assistance or something because we have a flippin BLIZZARD coming...literally! Ughhhh so tired of SNOW SNOW SNOW. Poor Kel is gonna get this storm prob soon after us....blughhh


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, ladies. My dh was so whatever about the SA, that I was starting to wonder if I was being irrational. :wacko: Seriously, how can you poke around and say hey your balls look fine! Sperm must be fine, too! Whatever. We were referred to this guy by our primary care physician, too! My dh said it was a little more than just cuppin' the gentlemen, he said he looked for all the physical things (didn't go into detail) and told him what he was looking for, asked a bunch of questions, and said physically there is nothing wrong. So, unless you have a genetic issue (which we don't think he does), then he should be just fine. Then he said we don't do sperm analysis in this office, but go down the hall, and they can make an appointment for you there. Which is a crock, because why didn't they tell us on the phone....?? Okay now I"m rambling. We decided that we'll use his best swimmers now that I have great ewcm and if we're not preggo by April, we'll find another doc. (On a side note, if we're not preggo by April, we're going to Spain!) I'm also going to ask my new ob-gyn at my appointment at the end of February. Maybe he has some better ideas or can find a doc who won't just kick him out the door. I was like don't they want our money at least?! Okay and I'm REALLY done ranting. :blush: Thanks for listening. :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

I'm sorry for this very selfish post, but i haven't had time to look back through the posts. I just wanted to say hi and i hope you are all well :hugs::hugs:

Isla was diagnosed with silent reflux just over a week ago and was doing ok on her medication. Things have since taken a turn for the worst and I'm having a bit of a mare with her she is so uncomfortable and squirming around most of the time she also brings up lots of frothy sick that burns her throat :cry:
I will check in when i can and i will try and catch up with you all very soon. 

Hope you are all well. Good luck to anyone who is testing and lots of love to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - fxd ur numbers double :) how u feelng

Rosa - ians doc wernt interested either,practically had to beg for his sa!! 

Sparkle - sorry to hear isla not well :( :hugs: how are u? 

Ttc - :hugs: are u still taking maca?? 


Afm - starting to feel quite tired lately :( I'm trying to get more sleep at night but I think its just because I'm getting up at 5.30 every morning! I shall survive :D. hopefully me and Ian will he showing his mum the masionette we like on Thursday.. if she likes it then we can get the ball moving to buy :) wahoo!! 
in my town (luton) on Saturday there's a big march taking place by the edl (english defence league) against Muslim extremist & I'm dreading it because there's gna bt big trouble!! I'm also working that day so its gna be manic :( 

xxxxxx


----------



## kelster823

a quick good morning

TnT so very happy for you and Amy CONGRATS!!! here's to a H&H 9 months for you

I won't be around much this week as I have my cousin and his wife coming in on Thursday for a few days and we are heading down at Atlantic City all day Friday- then Saturday will be a drive around town day and Sunday is Super Bowl- so I will be getting ALL MESSED up come that day because I DESERVE it

so I will talk to everyone early next week at some point after my company leaves


----------



## SBB

Hey kell :wave: sounds like a fun weekend - enjoy! 
Have been chart stalking, hope that drop in temp doesn't mean anything :hugs: 

Char I hope the march is peaceful! Good luck with the maisonette... :hugs: 

Sparkle I am sorry about Isla :( poor little thing... So horrible when they're in pain. Sammuel hasn't done a poo for a week, he keeps crying I think he's trying to push it out... Poor thing I am waiting to hear back from the health visitor to see if I can give him some fruit juice or sugar and water to get him going... :( 

Yazzy if you're reading I hope you're doing ok :hugs: 

Rosa how frustrating about the SA!! you're not being overly impatient after 9 months, it took me 9 months to get pregnant and I was going crazy after 6!!! 

TTC I hope you feel better soon, I know it's the worst after AF arrives :hugs: 

TNT we will all be praying for doubling/tripling numbers :hugs: did you use clomid this cycle? 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Aww Sparkle.... so sorry about baby Isla! Poor little girl and poor mommy. I hope she gets better soon hun!!!

Char- I hope they double too. Feeling okay I think. Im WANTING all the morning sickness and ALL of it. Just to put my mind at ease. Sorry about your tiredness and work....when are you getting your gender scan?

Kel- Thanks hun! FX this one sticks! I hope you enjoy your company and have a GREAT time in Atlantic city. Beware of the storm heading your way. The college here has cancelled the past two days because of weather and that NEVER happens...its supposed to get worse too!!! So be safe hun~

Snow day for us....so relaxing all day before Amy works. The blizzard is supposed to get worse by noon so hopefully Amy wont have to work her 4-11 but im thinking she will! Have a lovely day everyone.


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> TNT we will all be praying for doubling/tripling numbers :hugs: did you use clomid this cycle?
> 
> X x x


Yes, my dr gave me 100mg of clomid and estrogen to take with it. Last time I got preg off 100mg and estrogen so kinda shocked it worked again! Now im begging for any kind of morning sickness or something to give my mind some ease right now!:dohh:

Hows little Sammuel? :cloud9: OH getting along as a daddy well?:hugs:


----------



## SBB

How great it worked again, and so quick!! Don't worry you'll soon be complaining cos you feel sick all the time :haha: it's early days yet :) 

Sammuel is ok, it's almost 3pm here and I've done nothing! He's been crying a lot with tummy pains and he's finally asleep, just in a nappy inside my dressing gown! I don't want to get up and do stuff cos I want him to enjoy his little sleep :) Plus it's absolutely freezing in my house, if I get him out now he'll get a shock! 
Danny is doing well, he's very busy with work, which is good, but means he's tired and doesn't get to spend loads of time with sammuel. He has a week off soon so looking forward to that! 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Ya im only 4 weeks...doesn't morning sickness kick in around 6 or 7? I didn't really have it last time (which explains it all I guess). So I have no idea what to expect.

Wow were about 7 hours difference. So weird to think about that. Im glad OH gets to have a week off soon. That will be so nice to have some more family time together. Is it still snowing over the pond? Um is a nappy like his onsie? :rofl: Im still learning all your terms over there. I love them all but kinda can't figure that one out. :haha: Its prob good that you just relax while he sleeps so you can get your mind and body together instead of cleaning house and working on stuff. You deserve "you time" as well! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies - 

Sparkle - oh poor baby...my nephew had that also...my sister had to sit him up for about a 1/2 hour after every feeding.....this in conjunction took care of it. I am so sorry though, I remember how bad it was with him.

Kel - enjoy your week! Sounds like fun!

char - I just started maca again yesterday. Me and dh are on it. 

Rosa- I can relate to your frustrations. It is so hard when you have to fight so hard to get things done.

TnT - I going to remember your wish for MS....hahaha...in about 2-3 weeks you will be begging for some relief I am sure...LOL

SBB - awww so happy you guys will have some family time together!

afm - well I am on maca again...and trying the 1 a day low dose aspirin. Other than that...we will see what happens. I go in tomorrow to have some of my regular blood work done to see if my cholesterol, blood sugar, and all that good stuff is ok. I think it will help me figure out if I am pcos....I know I am ovulating so I shouldnt have this problem but I have been a bit worried about it. I am in give up mode...despite all of the things I just said...I have just figured now...it will happen when it happens and if it happens. If not then I will try the clomid and then maybe injectibles and probably stop there.


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- Ya you can remind me later that I wished this upon myself! :haha: Your plan sounds like a good one. You still going to do softcups and pre-seed? Or just gonna go with the flow? I DEF see you preg soon and I really dont think you have PCOS. Most PCOS women I know have diabetes as well...pretty bad too. The metformin I have been taking to regulate my cycle is mainly used for women with PCOS to maintain their insulin because it gets so crazy high. So im thinking your fine there hun. But the following tests will put your mind at ease!!


----------



## AJThomas

Morning ladies! 

Sparkle so sorry to hear that Isla isn't so well, i hope she feels better soon.

Tnt i think a nappy is a cloth diaper, which means it wont be very fun if Sammuel decides to start weeing! :haha: That sounds like a picture perfect moment tho SBB, i would love to see him sleeping in your dressing gown, it sounds so cute!

Kel, all i can say is BIG :hug:, have a great weekend, you certainly deserve it.


----------



## SBB

A nappy is a daiper! A onsie is a babygrow... Lol it's quite confusing! 


Yeh it's nice I'm just watching tv and watching him sleep :) waiting for Danny to get home and light the fire so I can warm up! 

With the morning sickness, there's really no rules so don't stress about when you 'should' get it. Lots of people don't have it at all. I was never sick but felt really sick from just after ovulation right through til about 30 weeks!! But lots of people it does kick in 6/7 weeks as you said then it goes about week 12-16... 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks TnT for the vote of confidence. I hope you are right. softcups and preseed are TBD...I will see how I feel while we are on vacation. Well I know insurance will cover these tests...If I want to get fertility related tests I have to pay for them myself....over $500....scary huh! So if I see that I am borderline diabetic or see any insulin resistance then I will go ahead and fork out the 500 to confirm it either way.


----------



## TntArs06

AJ &SBB I love the word nappy for diaper....how cute is that?!! Just LOOOOVE it! 

Ohhh a nice fire sounds sooo nice. I wish we had a fireplace here...our old apartment in Kansas City had a fancy fire place...we never used it but it was sure nice to look at! :haha: 

AJ- Temp rise today....thats good!! FX for you hunnie!! Will be stalking you.


----------



## AJThomas

SBB do you call all diapers nappies or just the cloth ones? Out here the disposable ones we call diapers and the cloth ones are called nappies.

Thanks Tnt, i'm hoping its a good sign too! I've been having a lot of mild cramping on my left side, like where my left ovary would be, so i'm hoping that's a good sign but we'll see.


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks TnT for the vote of confidence. I hope you are right. softcups and preseed are TBD...I will see how I feel while we are on vacation. Well I know insurance will cover these tests...If I want to get fertility related tests I have to pay for them myself....over $500....scary huh! So if I see that I am borderline diabetic or see any insulin resistance then I will go ahead and fork out the 500 to confirm it either way.


Thats a VERY good plan of action! I think you have a good set up to set your mind at ease and feel like your doing something more and all you can to get your dream. Im very persistant and talked to my surgery dr and his nurse ALOT. In fact we were on hugging basis everytime we saw each other. But I just knew if I didn't give my all and didn't get preg by the time our donor left then I would be upset with myself for doing everything I could. So I think further tests is a good thing and will remind you that your doing all you can.:thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Aw ttc I'm sorry you're in giving up mode :( it will be better in a few days :hugs: 

AJ I love your avatar pic! I must do that thing and see if sammuel looks like it! He is v cute in my dressing gown, pulling funny faces! :haha: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

AJ we call them all nappies - disposable and reusable nappies :) 

We use disposable now, but we have reusable cloth ones that we're just starting to use. They are v cute!! 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies - a quick selfish post from me to say I've got my HSG booked for this Thursday. We decided to go private just for this procedure because we don't want to wait 6 months for it. In the end it's going to be about £550 which is way more than we thought but it's central London prices - and I think it's worth it. We were hoping to have a short break away in March but I think this will be our holiday money - better use for it, I reckon. I'm feeling much better for having booked this, I just can't keep going on every month with BFNs and no answers!!! 

Sparkle - sorry to hear about Isla's reflux - hopefully it will pass soon :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Good luck leeze - I'm sure it will be money well spent, well worth it for that bfp! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

oh no sparkle and sbb, i hope your little ones come good :kiss: so sorry to hear isla is soo uncomfortable, that must be so hard on you :( :hugs:

well yesterday was my first dose of 100mg of soy :thumbup: \

kel :wave: have a great week then :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

how is everyone doing today? 

DH did his SA today :happydance:

sparkle - i hope your sweet darling gets better soon!

sbb - glad to see you honey, i hope you are feeling better

celtic - how are things?

ttc - i'm sorry to hear you are so down. keep your head up, i know exactly how you feel. trust me! i'm here for you.

tnt - i'm so happy! heres to hoping that number doubles! STICKY VIBES!

dandy - i hope the soy does the trick this cycle!

sorry if i missed anyone, i'm so tired!


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Hey kell :wave: sounds like a fun weekend - enjoy!
> Have been chart stalking, hope that drop in temp doesn't mean anything :hugs:
> 
> Char I hope the march is peaceful! Good luck with the maisonette... :hugs:
> 
> Sparkle I am sorry about Isla :( poor little thing... So horrible when they're in pain. Sammuel hasn't done a poo for a week, he keeps crying I think he's trying to push it out... Poor thing I am waiting to hear back from the health visitor to see if I can give him some fruit juice or sugar and water to get him going... :(
> 
> Yazzy if you're reading I hope you're doing ok :hugs:
> X x x

SBB you can give him a small amount of fresh squeezed orange juice in cooled boiled water and brown sugar only a tiny amount, or you can get a laxative in the chemist called babylax I think something like that, My eldest had that when I swapped him from breast to bottle , when he did go there was blood in his nappy so dont panic if you see a tiny amount :hugs: but once he strts going again that should be it sorted poor little man.


Sparkle poor baby and poor you, have you got a wedge for her, these really help https://www.pollywogbaby.com/refluxandcolic/refluxwedgesforinfantswithacidreflux.html I hope she feels better soon and you as well, its horrible watching them in pain :hugs:



TntArs06 said:


> Ya im only 4 weeks...doesn't morning sickness kick in around 6 or 7? I didn't really have it last time (which explains it all I guess). So I have no idea what to expect.

For most people it is 6 weeks, it can go from mild nausea to full on pucking 24 7 to Nada so please don't panic if you don't feel any! that could be normal for you:hugs:


nevertogether said:


> how is everyone doing today?
> 
> DH did his SA today :happydance:
> 
> celtic - how are things?
> 
> ttc - i'm sorry to hear you are so down. keep your head up, i know exactly how you feel. trust me! i'm here for you.
> !

Hi Never yay on DH SA :happydance: Im good very very tired, but I was out doing a bit of shopping and nearly have every thing now for the hospital and baby bag :happydance: I have my hospital appointment next week so hoping to collect a few more bits then. Hope you get some rest :hugs:


TCC huge :hugs: the girls have given great advice so hope you are feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls- just popped in for a hello! 

On third day of Maca 1000 mg. Makes my tummy icky, does this pass, or is it just not tolerable for some? i hope it passes. I have started it CD30....still waiting for AF:( I feel like a freak. Im on CD32 and shes not here yet. I used to be 28 day cycle but guess its getting all mucked up.


----------



## SBB

Thanks so much Celtic... I have given him freshly squeezed OJ tonight, just a teaspoon in boiled water, hopefully that will work or we may go to the doctors tomorrow. I may do sugar and OJ in the morning if no poo still. 

Hey never :wave: how are you feeling now? Better I hope :hugs: 

NY, hi! You could try starting with a lower dose, get your body and tummy used to the maca and then build up to a higher dose... Might help :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Kiki0522

Tnt- I am praying for a very sticky bean for you hun! So happy for you! 

Ttc- I'm so sorry. :hugs: I'm thinking of you and fx'd for you next cycle!!

Sparkle- I really hope Isla starts feeling better soon! I hope you are well! 

Char- That is very exciting about the house you are looking at! I hope all goes well with it! I hope you are feeling well! 

Kel- Have a nice weekend!

SBB- I'm happy to hear you and Baby Sammuel are doing well besides his tummy. I hope he's feeling better! I look forward to seeing more pics of him soon! :) 

Aj- Nice temp rise!! Fx'd for you! 

Leeze- That is great news about your HSG! Sorry to hear it's a bit more expensive than you thought but that is wonderful you will be getting it on Thursday! I think that is worth the money instead of waiting 6 months! I'm hoping to get one at the end of the month. 

Ny- Sorry the maca is giving you tummy issues. Maybe SBB is right and just start with a lower dosage and increase it. I did that and don't remember having any problems. 

AFM- My hcg dropped from 395 to 48! :happydance: I never thought I'd be so happy to have my levels drop! haha. But this is just getting closer to moving forward! I hate being stuck! This has been the longest and most drawn out process ever so I am very relieved. I was so stressed of having my only tube rupture so thank goodness! Hopefully the levels drop to zero quickly and I get an AF and then my doctor will give me a HSG to check for blockages and hopefully unblock them if there are any! Then we will be right back to trying! Very excited for it though. :) 
We are getting hit with SO much snow right now! It snowed all day today and we are getting another storm tomorrow. They are saying between today and tomorrow.. over 20 inches! Yikes! 

Hello to all you lovely ladies! :hi:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Thanks so much Celtic... I have given him freshly squeezed OJ tonight, just a teaspoon in boiled water, hopefully that will work or we may go to the doctors tomorrow. I may do sugar and OJ in the morning if no poo still.
> 
> Hey never :wave: how are you feeling now? Better I hope :hugs:
> 
> NY, hi! You could try starting with a lower dose, get your body and tummy used to the maca and then build up to a higher dose... Might help :shrug:
> 
> X x x

SBB make up about 2 onzes of it and ease it in to him gently if the teaspoon doesnt work! good luck hope he moves the little bowls soon :hugs: it will probably be an explosive nappy at some stage today!


----------



## SBB

Lol celtic I'm not looking forward to changing him when he finally does go!!! 

Hey Kiki :wave: I'm glad your levels have dropped... So sorry you lost your little bean, I didn't know cos I haven't been on in a while. Glad you are feeling positive though :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Dandy- I just heard about the cyclone/hurricane coming over yonder to you!! OMG I hope your not in the line of it. Gosh your country is getting hit hard. I would almost rather have a blizzard (like we did) than a HUGE hurricane! I hope your ok!!

Kikki- Glad your numbers are dropping finally. I know how hard it is to move forward when its drawn out this long. Thinking of you hun and hope you doing a little better today.

Celtic- Any new things going with you? IE labor signs or anything?

Kel- Hope your okay hun....I guess what we just got is probably already in full force where your at. Stay safe hun!! Thinking of you.

Never- I hope you are catching up on some rest. 

TTC- FX your new approach is the answer to your BFP!! Really hopen hun! You so deserve this!

Yazzy- Thinking of you hun!!!

AFM- Getting my 2nd set of blood levels drawn today. I hope and PRAY they have doubled...if not tripled...at this point I wouldn't mind multiples! :haha: So gotta go give my blood soon and then WAIT for the results this afternoon.

Have a lovely and safe day everyone!


----------



## SBB

Yay TNT will be praying for good numbers! 

I thought I would like twins, but seriously one is enough :haha: 

Will you or Amy be a stay at home mum or will you both work once bub is here? 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Well right now were just doing one step at a time before we start planning. We want to wait until were further along before any big decisions were made. But last time we were preg...we had planned for me to stay home and on her days off go to work. So I would work part time. Im really freaked out about daycares because of things that happened to me in daycares.... so I wanna wait to put a baby in a daycare until they can speak and tell me if anything is wrong. 

So right now nothing is definite set in stone but if everything works out good then thats prob the route we will head to.


----------



## AJThomas

Morning ladies! 

Tnt I can't wait to see what your levels are later today!! I feel you on the whole daycare thing, a lady next door to us had a daycare when i was in my teens and i would go visit the babies everyday cuz i love babies so much and i was horrified at how they were treated! I will certainly be a stay-at-home mom. I know all daycares are not like that but i dont want to risk it.

They always looked dirty, sometimes she couldn't bother to bathe them and would send them home sweaty, the sheets were rarely changed and looked dirty, she would put them in the cribs and clean the floor with them in the room, i just hated it.

SBB i hope Sammy is doing better today, hopefully he will finally go!

Dandy keep safe, That is a massive storm! We had a Cat 5 pass close here and the island was wrecked, so i hope the storm dies down or turns away from you guys.

Kiki yay for lower levels :) I hope you can get back to trying real soon.

Never, Sparkle, Celtic, Kel how are you doing today? (forgetting people i know, sorry about that, my brain is a mess)

AFM i am BUSTED today, all i can think about is sleep, i just could not sleep last night! Every position i tried was just so uncomfortable, and my back was just hurting. Finally i fell asleep, DH comes in at 4:30am (up playing games, ticked me off so bad) and starts snoring like a truck! 

So i had to leave the room, went to the living room couch which is less comfy and managed to fall asleep. Then our neighbor starts cleaning his car at about 5:30 and turns the radio up so loud and its right at our living room window so i had to go back to the bed cuz i couldnt take it. 

Eventually i had to elbow DH and tell him to roll over which helped a bit but now i am exhausted and have a headache, i will be sleeping most of this afternoon away. I'll be sure to fix up the guest room bed today so i can go there next time. Sorry for the long rant! I'm still having mild cramping on my left side and mild but steady backache so hopefully it means something, we'll see.


----------



## nypage1981

AJ- crampies around 7 dpo could be a good thing! 

TNT- sending you luck! I know you are probably at the apointment right now, cant wait to hear the news. 

Leeze and Kiki- be sure you take some pain reliever before the HSG. I do those in my department at work, well the doc " does" it but im the tech assiting....and you can get quite uncomfortable during the procedure but nothing that some pain relief taken a half hour/hour beforehand cant help. And here we prescribe antibiotics after, so if thats the case, be sure to take them so ward off any infection that could occur. Some docs do it more sterile than others so must be careful for infection. 

I have cut down to 500 mg of MACA- another question for ya'll....is 1000mg good for OH or should he do more? AND, since still waiting for my LATE AF again, am I ok to be taking this MACA? I have no hopes that im preg, since all tests point to NO, but is this maybe stalling AF more????? I wouldnt think, but then again, am not usually so late.....hrumph.


----------



## TntArs06

Aj- That night sounds EXHAUSTING!!! Im sorry chicky!!! I hope you get a good nap in. Oh and I thought your OH talked to the neighbor about loud music so early?? If I was sleeping on the couch and that music was blarring at 530 AM I would of walked outside and gone OFF! That is too freaken early for all that!!!

Ny- Im not sure about how much men should take but im thinking maybe you should stop macca until AF gets here and then start taken it again. I dont think its messen anything up but macca is a root that helps hormones and if your progesterone is trying to kick in for AF then im wondering if macca is throwen it off. IDK for sure though.

AFM- Still waiting for results.....:coffee: they went ahead and ran a progesterone blood test as well. I told them I was using the cream and asked if I should be taking anything else so they ran that just in case. Which I kinda like...


----------



## TntArs06

Leeze- Hope your HSG goes well today or tomorrow! Good Luck and FX this will help you get that BFP!


----------



## AJThomas

I like that they did the progesterone test to Tnt, makes me feel better that they're trying their best to make sure this beanie sticks, so excited for you!

DH did talk to our neighbor about the music but at least this time it was only a disturbance in the living room, i couldn't hear it from the bedroom which i usually can so it wasn't as bad as it was before. My back still feels really sore.


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB how did he get on :flower:

TNT LOL nope I'm hoping no labour signs for another few weeks, I dont think Ild be good with a newborn in NICU and worrying about the rest of my lot!! but having loads of BH and I'm wondering if this baby is trying to engage :shrug: getting sharp pains down there, I guess all will be clear on Tuesday I'm living for my scan, doubt I will get a picture it will be done in the OB room so not the big scan IYKWIM. Im going to mention all the pains I am having see what he says. oooh best of luck with the blood test:hugs: 27 is good at 4 weeks or 14 DPO the lowest you can get that's good as well is 17 and still be a viable pregnancy from what I was reading :hugs:


AJ I'm liking your symptoms :hugs: FX


Dandy wow poor Queensland its really getting some bad weather eh, I read they were expecting bad cyclones when they were having the floods, hope all those up north around Cairns are ok! cat 5 that's bad!!!

OOH kinda funny story for you all, My 4 year old had his booster shots in school and his arm was very sore red hot etc so I kept him home from school, so I wrote him a note explaining why he was out for his teacher and he forgot it! when I picked him up I handed the note to the teacher and explained what it was, I was telling my DH I remembered to give in the note and at the time I pulled out a piece of paper and went ohoh whats this!! it was the flippin note, so we fell around the place laughing what in gods name did I hand his teacher!!I well, I gave her my baby bag list!!! sadly she did not see the funny side of it at all when my poor DH gave her the correct note on Monday morning :dohh::haha:

OOH did I tell you the name we have picked for the baby its Paul John Kelly
Paul after his daddy and John after his grandad!

Oh and we are getting a puppy, my sister wanted to buy one for the boys so we have to pick him up tomorrow can not wait! get all the real mucky business of house training him over with for the most part before baby comes along. I have so missed a dog! here is pictures https://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/dogs/1799443 I grew up with the black and tan German Shepard's and love them had some great dogs :cloud9:


----------



## nevertogether

GOOD EVENING LADIES! :wave:

CELTIC - those puppies are too cute. i'm jealous! i love dogs so much. mine is spoiled rotten :) 44 days to go! :happydance:

AJ - wow, i don't see how you are even still awake, that sounds like a horrible night. hopefully the back pain is a good sign though and you aren't losing all this sleep for nothing.

TNT - so glad to hear the doctors are doing everything they can for little bean to stick. i'm biting my nails for the test, i just know it will be good news!

NY - i would stop the maca and just wait for AF. as for the man question, i don't know. my DH doesn't take it. :shrug:

AFM another long day at work. it's been busy, but i'm looking forward to a nice long relaxing weekend. DH did his SA yesterday and called for the results today. he has 75.5 mil sperm count and they retested an hour later and 70% of those were still healthy and motile. so it looks like DH is good. next step is HSG! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> GOOD EVENING LADIES! :wave:
> 
> CELTIC - those puppies are too cute. i'm jealous! i love dogs so much. mine is spoiled rotten :) 44 days to go! :happydance:
> 
> AJ - wow, i don't see how you are even still awake, that sounds like a horrible night. hopefully the back pain is a good sign though and you aren't losing all this sleep for nothing.
> 
> TNT - so glad to hear the doctors are doing everything they can for little bean to stick. i'm biting my nails for the test, i just know it will be good news!
> 
> NY - i would stop the maca and just wait for AF. as for the man question, i don't know. my DH doesn't take it. :shrug:
> 
> AFM another long day at work. it's been busy, but i'm looking forward to a nice long relaxing weekend. DH did his SA yesterday and called for the results today. he has 75.5 mil sperm count and they retested an hour later and 70% of those were still healthy and motile. so it looks like DH is good. next step is HSG! :)

They are super cute :flower: that is brilliant about his SA :flower: whoo hoo :happydance: so glad you have that bit out of the way now, intresteing to see what the HSG says :flower:



NY my DH took the same amount as me! well I took more in my 3rd month on MACA, on to stop it Im not sure, my sis had no AF for 6 months before starting MACA it came on after a week which she was delighted with :shrug: what ever feels right I think!!! it should blance out the hormones so that would make your cycle better I think any way!


----------



## nevertogether

i know nothing about SA's though, so no idea if 75.5 million is good/great/mediocre :shrug:


----------



## nypage1981

Celtic- Love germans! We have one thats part lab, but OH parents "collect" them and train them. Lol. Good choice! That story is hilarious and that teacher needs to relax a bit if she didnt find that humorous! 

TNT- when do they call you and tell you the results? like, same day? 

Thanks ladies- I will not do Maca til this witch dares to show her face, a week late AGAIN. Ive lost the PMS cramps though now:( So not sure if she'll come? Grrrrrrrrrr. Big grrrrrrrr. 

Never- good luck for HSG, refer to the advice I gave Leeze and Kiki on my comment a few minutes ago. I assist the FS with those in radiology so good luck! Seems like having an HSG is the trend....if I didnt see them done so often, I may get one too but im a tad scared since I know what is being done. Lol. Lame, I know.


----------



## nevertogether

oh i forgot:

Leeze - good luck on the HSG! hopefully the ones done in february are lucky :)

Kiki - glad to hear the numbers are dropping and everything is going in the right direction. :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

got a quick minute to log on and say hi-and it;s back to work and I have to go in tomorrow

:witch: got this morning- so I am out

chat with ya all next week... cousin is coming tomorrow just about the time I will get home from work

later


----------



## AJThomas

Hi Never! Its GREAT that your DH's results came back good. I just read that under 20 million is considered low and 60 million is considered average so his is really good! One less thing to worry about and one step closer to some answers :)

Celtic i LOOOOOVE those puppies! I love german shepherds in general but the all white is super cute! And your story had me grinning like a fool, that teacher needs to get laid or something, waaaaay too uptight if she didnt find that funny!

Never i'm not up by choice, but i just cant get comfortable in the bed, my back feels better when i'm sitting up. The backache feels very much like AF but i dont recall having this so early, its not intense or anything, its mild but just wont ease up at all! Gonna jump in the shower soon and see if the hot water will soothe it a bit. If these are pregnancy symptoms then bring it! I'll take them with joy, if not then i'm gonna be really mad.


----------



## TntArs06

Never- I have no clue about SA stuff. But im thinking thats pretty darn good. Seems like alot. When we insemed this time our donor didn't fill up the softcup as much as he usually did so I was worried it wouldn't be enough...but apparently it was. So now we wait for HSG and hopefully be in the clear for that darn BFP. But first we all can't wait for you to see OH!!! :happydance:

Celtic- That story just cracked me up :rofl: I thought it was funny...his teacher must've had a bad day or something... I think its funny. Im hoping you get to see Paul next week. Anxious to see whats going on in there!! PS LOVE LOVE the name! Soo darn cute. Oh and you think 27 is good? I had that done on Monday and I was 10DPO then...today I am 12DPO....

AJ- I had ALOT of backpain my first preg. So hopefully this is a sign hun!!!! Oh and I forgot to mention about that neighbor you had as a teen and the bad daycare...that kinda stuff scares me to death. I might take a baby to a friends daycare one day a week for a few hours just for socialization but thats about it. I hardly trust alot of people so daycares would be one of them.

Kel- Sorry witch got you hun!!! Hope you have a lovely time with your family. Stay warm and safe in the storm.

NY- I should get the HCG levels today and the progesterone results by Friday. So I will call them after their lunch time to see what the HCG levels were. I really HOPE they have doubled.


----------



## TntArs06

Oh forgot to mention....

Celtic- Those pups are sooooo darn ADORABLE. If we could reasonably have another...that is one of the kinds we would get.


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> Never- I have no clue about SA stuff. But im thinking thats pretty darn good. Seems like alot. When we insemed this time our donor didn't fill up the softcup as much as he usually did so I was worried it wouldn't be enough...but apparently it was. So now we wait for HSG and hopefully be in the clear for that darn BFP. But first we all can't wait for you to see OH!!! :happydance:
> 
> Celtic- That story just cracked me up :rofl: I thought it was funny...his teacher must've had a bad day or something... I think its funny. Im hoping you get to see Paul next week. Anxious to see whats going on in there!! PS LOVE LOVE the name! Soo darn cute. Oh and you think 27 is good? I had that done on Monday and I was 10DPO then...today I am 12DPO....
> 
> AJ- I had ALOT of backpain my first preg. So hopefully this is a sign hun!!!! Oh and I forgot to mention about that neighbor you had as a teen and the bad daycare...that kinda stuff scares me to death. I might take a baby to a friends daycare one day a week for a few hours just for socialization but thats about it. I hardly trust alot of people so daycares would be one of them.
> 
> Kel- Sorry witch got you hun!!! Hope you have a lovely time with your family. Stay warm and safe in the storm.
> 
> NY- I should get the HCG levels today and the progesterone results by Friday. So I will call them after their lunch time to see what the HCG levels were. I really HOPE they have doubled.

I thought it was funny as well :haha: so did DH yea 27 at 10dpo is brill then the chart I was looking at was done from 14 DPO average was 48 and lowest was 17 so that's 4 days after yours in you double every two days then would you be about 54 ish now may be around that:flower: close to it is good I think FX I was dreaming about your baby last night actually I'm hoping that's a good sign a sticky sign


Kel stupid dam :witch: I say no more :growlmad: but you take care and enjoy your time with your cousin!

Never its sounds good to me, hey it has to be good esp if they were swimming in the right direction and strong when they checked :flower::winkwink:

OOOH my DD Eireann who is 2, just told me she is owie he bum that is she is a little constipated as well! any way she stands there saying ouch, ouch, ouch its coming, its coming, its out! I'm smelly :haha::haha: tooo funny


----------



## AJThomas

Tnt i hope this backache means good news for me then! We'll know in a bit i suppose.

The only people that are gonna be babysitting my kids are my parents, there are very few people i would trust to leave them with, i would be worried the whole time.

Kel have a blast with your family, on to the next SHORT cycle. :)

Celtic your daughter is hilarious!! :haha:


----------



## rosababy

Celtic, what adorable pups!! I've never heard of white german shepherds! Very cute.:awww: 

Never, I'm glad someone's DH was able to have a SA! Not so lucky on our end...:nope: and I'm glad you got your results back so soon! Lucky duck! Glad everything is good.

Kel, I'm sorry AF got you. :hugs: Have fun with your family. 

Afm, Maca is still giving me tummy aches. I take it with food, and have eased into it. Maybe I should ease back down? However, it HAS given me boat load of beautiful ewcm! :haha: I'm hoping to get a positive opk today or tomorrow.:yipee:


----------



## TntArs06

Celtic- Your little family is cracken me up! That is HALARIOUS about your daughter! Just love kids and what they say!

AJ- FX for you my dear!

Rosa- Go tackle OH and get that eggie girl!!!


----------



## dandybrush

thanx for the concern, gosh the weather is being shocking to us this summer :dohh: thankfully im not in the path of the cyclone, i might just get some of its wind. I really do feel for the pple up north :argh: hope they are all safe. cat 5 is the worst cyclone we will have had hit our shores!! i bet there is gonna be a lot of wreckage

tnt - hoping you levels have trippled!!

celctic - :cloud9: omg those puppies!! OH would love a white shepherd :thumbup: have fun with all the toilet training


----------



## AJThomas

hi Dandy! Its good to hear that you're ok, hopefully the cyclone will weaken before it does too much damage, they usually weaken when they hit land.


----------



## TntArs06

Dandy- Im so glad to see you are OKAY! Pheww will be praying for the rest of people out there. So scary....I dont live in any area where hurricanes are cuz they scare the death outta me....just a fear from when I was kid and would surf! :haha:

OKAY....so you all wanted the numbers to double....well..... they were a 27 and are now 109!!!! WOW can you believe it???? My numbers didn't get this high this fast last time! First appt is the 10th and no further blood work is needed...the dr is happy with that!!! I am ABOVE THE MOON!! Not in the clear just yet but this is looking good!!


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats Tnt! Sounds good!:happydance:


----------



## rosababy

Tnt, GREAT numbers!! :yipee: So happy for you!


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> Dandy- Im so glad to see you are OKAY! Pheww will be praying for the rest of people out there. So scary....I dont live in any area where hurricanes are cuz they scare the death outta me....just a fear from when I was kid and would surf! :haha:
> 
> OKAY....so you all wanted the numbers to double....well..... they were a 27 and are now 109!!!! WOW can you believe it???? My numbers didn't get this high this fast last time! First appt is the 10th and no further blood work is needed...the dr is happy with that!!! I am ABOVE THE MOON!! Not in the clear just yet but this is looking good!!

wow here I was guessing 52 ish and thinking that would be brilliant:happydance::happydance: https://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

HMMMM twins may be:happydance::happydance::happydance: may they keep on going up now, I think if your going to get MS it will be soon with those numbers! how are you feeling :hugs::cloud9:


----------



## AJThomas

Wow!!! Tnt that is awesome news:happydance: Lets drink to that!! (milk or oj only of course:flower:) That is GREAT news! Congrats chica!!

Eeek wouldnt it be fun if we were bump buddies :)

Who else is testing soon?


----------



## TntArs06

Celtic- I thought of you when they told me how high they were! :rofl: I looked at that same site as soon as I came home! :haha: Twins could be.....our donor's dad is a fraternal twin....so theres a possibility! I would be happy with a handful...:haha: I have been feeling decent. Not really sick but more nauscious and super hungry. Been getting headaches alot too. But hardly any cramps, just a few every now and then. And my back doesn't really HURT like before...more like uncomfortable. So this is weird for me...nips are DEF sore though.

Aj- That would be AWESOME if we could be bump buddies! OH YA!!! When you testing? I tested at 9DPO and got that faint line and at 10DPO got a def bfp.


----------



## SBB

You lot talk too fast :rofl: 

TNT I'm so happy with those numbers :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> Celtic- I thought of you when they told me how high they were! :rofl: I looked at that same site as soon as I came home! :haha: Twins could be.....our donor's dad is a fraternal twin....so theres a possibility! I would be happy with a handful...:haha: I have been feeling decent. Not really sick but more nauscious and super hungry. Been getting headaches alot too. But hardly any cramps, just a few every now and then. And my back doesn't really HURT like before...more like uncomfortable. So this is weird for me...nips are DEF sore though.
> 
> Aj- That would be AWESOME if we could be bump buddies! OH YA!!! When you testing? I tested at 9DPO and got that faint line and at 10DPO got a def bfp.

sounds brill to me :thumbup: a bouncing healthy baby to coo over is what we want eh! :hugs: those numbers are very twin, but could be just the one either :cloud9:


----------



## TntArs06

K


CelticNiamh said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> Celtic- I thought of you when they told me how high they were! :rofl: I looked at that same site as soon as I came home! :haha: Twins could be.....our donor's dad is a fraternal twin....so theres a possibility! I would be happy with a handful...:haha: I have been feeling decent. Not really sick but more nauscious and super hungry. Been getting headaches alot too. But hardly any cramps, just a few every now and then. And my back doesn't really HURT like before...more like uncomfortable. So this is weird for me...nips are DEF sore though.
> 
> Aj- That would be AWESOME if we could be bump buddies! OH YA!!! When you testing? I tested at 9DPO and got that faint line and at 10DPO got a def bfp.
> 
> sounds brill to me :thumbup: a bouncing healthy baby to coo over is what we want eh! :hugs: those numbers are very twin, but could be just the one either :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yes a healthy baby to coo over would be lovely. I don't care if its 1,2, or 3 or more. Lol I might try to get a scan the 16th. I have an appt with surgery dr the 16th and hopen I can talk him into an early scan. Think I would be bout 7 weeks...is tht too early? Or should I hold off for now? I almost feel like I need to see little bub to have that reassurance that there's not an empty sac again....with no heartbeat. Idk wht to do... :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> K
> 
> 
> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> Celtic- I thought of you when they told me how high they were! :rofl: I looked at that same site as soon as I came home! :haha: Twins could be.....our donor's dad is a fraternal twin....so theres a possibility! I would be happy with a handful...:haha: I have been feeling decent. Not really sick but more nauscious and super hungry. Been getting headaches alot too. But hardly any cramps, just a few every now and then. And my back doesn't really HURT like before...more like uncomfortable. So this is weird for me...nips are DEF sore though.
> 
> Aj- That would be AWESOME if we could be bump buddies! OH YA!!! When you testing? I tested at 9DPO and got that faint line and at 10DPO got a def bfp.
> 
> sounds brill to me :thumbup: a bouncing healthy baby to coo over is what we want eh! :hugs: those numbers are very twin, but could be just the one either :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes a healthy baby to coo over would be lovely. I don't care if its 1,2, or 3 or more. Lol I might try to get a scan the 16th. I have an appt with surgery dr the 16th and hopen I can talk him into an early scan. Think I would be bout 7 weeks...is tht too early? Or should I hold off for now? I almost feel like I need to see little bub to have that reassurance that there's not an empty sac again....with no heartbeat. Idk wht to do... :dohh:Click to expand...

7 weeks would be good, you would deffo see a baby there at that stage, some times before the end of 6 weeks you can see am empty sac which causes alarm and un due stress as in a lot of cases it is just to early and at next scan you see a heart beating :happydance: I think though if those numbers keep rising then you will deffo see a baby :hugs: it would prob be good to have a scan and put your mind at ease, you will dread it but want it all at the same time! :flower:


----------



## AJThomas

Tnt I have no clue when I'm testing, I want to wait till af is late but ur bfp has me all excited :haha: if I have good symptoms I'll test early, we'll see just how long I can hold out.


----------



## TntArs06

Celtic- You said it just as I wanted to!!! Like im afraid it might be too soon and end up freaken out over an empty sac but at the same time I would be nervous to just wait. IDK what to do just yet. We will see what my surgery dr says...he always seems to steer me in the right direction.

AJ- Well I can't wait until you do test. I wont push you too much. The reason I tested was cuz of my temps and what Never was saying. She called it last time and this time...Im thinking shes the new "prediction lady." :haha: :rofl:


----------



## Kiki0522

SBB- Thank you hun. I appreciate that! :hugs:

Tnt- It is hard because I am just stuck and I hate it. Thank you very much for thinking of me! AND 109!!!! Holy moly! That is fantastic! :happydance: Oh I am so happy for you! 

Aj- I'm sorry you had such a hard time sleeping! I hate when that happens. I hope you were able to get some rest today! 

Ny- Thank you for the advice hun! I have heard that about taking something before hand. Would you say its painful or just uncomfortable? Do any women say anything about it while they are in there? 

Celtic- I love German shepards too. I grew up with 2 of them. They were the best dogs I have ever had. We are looking into getting one actually. Those white ones are adorable!! 
And I love the name you picked! Paul John Kelly.. It's a very strong name! :) 
Oh and I just read the funny story about your daughter. That is TOO funny!! :laugh2:

Never- Great news about the SA! Once you get that HSG.. You will be good to go! 

Kel- I'm sorry hun. :hugs: I hope you have a great weekend! You deserve it! 

Rosa- YAY! Go get that eggy! 

AFM- Nothing new yet, haha. Just waiting. I HATE waiting. :) But it's okay! As soon as my levels are at zero(hopefully Monday) I will begin my Maca again! Can't wait! I'm a little worried I have low progesterone though. I'm thinking of trying the cream.. 
It has been snowing here for 2 days. It feels like a week! I can't wait for it to be over. We have no more room for all this snow! 

Hello to all of you other lovely ladies! :hi:


----------



## dandybrush

omg tnt :yipee: so happy for you (a bit sad its not happening for me though :dohh:) but mega happy for you :happydance: :dust: praying that this one sticks!! :dust: 

tnt im terrified if i went to america to live i'd get stuck in a tornado!! :argh: they freak me out, where i am i think we have had the edge wind/rain from cyclones before, but we dont get what they get up north :thumbup: im in a pretty good spot


----------



## nevertogether

i had to get on just to check on the numbers TNT and i'm over the moon for you! :cloud9: you too deserve this sticky bean more than anything and i'm so happy to hear that things are on the road to the right direction. YAY! keep us updated!!


----------



## AJThomas

Never you are such a ray of sunshine in here, i cant wait for you to get your bfp. Let's hope the hcg will do the trick! Were you on bc at anytime? If you were how long were you on it?


----------



## nevertogether

awww thanks aj :hugs: i have to be positive or else i will sulk on the fact too much that we haven't got our :bfp: and rarely get to try. i live through you girls! :haha: nope, never been on birth control AJ :shrug: DH and i have never used a condom either.


----------



## dandybrush

never :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT I was just thinking that, your doc will be the best judge because I know when the HCG numbers reach a certain level you deffo see something on a scan so he will know when is the best time, for now relax if you can and think good strong sticky, grow baby grow vibes :flower: I prob sound silly but I always tell the baby to grow and stay right were they are on till I get to about 38 weeks then its ok out you come LOL :hugs:

KIKI Im so looking forward to picking him up tonight I know they are lovely dogs and train well, Ive read the white ones are more placid as well, not that I ever noticed the balck and tans being more wild IYKWIM I think I will call the pup Finn as well just have to pass that by My hubby now :thumbup: I hope your numbers have gone down by Monday limbo land is no fun :hugs: that some snow your having, seen reports on NY is in a bad way!!!

Never I was with my DH for 3 years we used condoms at first but they fell by the way side very quickly :blush::haha: and seeing as I saw him every week for those 3 years it still took that long to get pregnant on my first DS add in you have been apart alot lately its making it harder on you both :hugs: I guess what Im trying to say is there is loads of hope. you will get that BFP I know you will :hugs: I hope that came out right :hugs:

Dandy glad it was not as bad as expected, at least so far no one has died thats a good thing, got to love the queensland spirit though:hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Hi Ladies, just dropping in to say hello!

TNT - congratulations, i hope all goes really well with this pregnancy...wishing you all the luck in the world :) 

Never - good news about your OH's SA results. I have no idea about numbers as my OH's was taken straight to the hospital for them to perform all the tests and then let you know.

Kiki - nice to see you back on here, how are you getting on?

AFM - I am having a good day today, even painted my toe nails and made myself look presentable :) Can't believe how many people have opened up and told me the exact same thing has happened to them that did to me. Although its scary with it being common it is also reassuring knowing they have gone on to have successful pregnancies. I am feeling really positive about it now though and although we got pregnant by ourselves last time I am going to ask the fs if I can use the clomid when I get my first cycle, I have a good feeling about it :)


----------



## rosababy

Yazzy, I'm glad you're feeling a little better. :hugs: Sounds like you have some good support there. That always helps.

Tnt, twins?! Maybe those high numbers mean that...?! :happydance:

Kiki, we made a great effort on catching that eggy last night!! :blush: Still waiting for a +opk, but I'm sure it'll come in the next day or two. 

Dandy, tornados aren't that bad. I grew up in Illinois, and we had them all the time. I'm terrified of water storms!! I guess it's all what you're used to. :shrug:

Never, if you and your dh are hardly ever together, have you considered insemination? (Not even sure I spelled that right) Not especially romantic, but it gets the job done. Only 15 days left! How long will he be home?

Afm, not much to report. Just bd'ing and waiting for that +opk to bd some more! :happydance:

Oh a maca question...my heart burn is finally starting to go away (after 3 weeks) and now my dh has it. This is normal, right? Nothing to be concerned aobut?


----------



## TntArs06

Rosa- I suppose we shall see! :haha: Um I get heartburn easily so I couldn't tell if it was the maca or something I ate. Its a natural root so I couldn't see it causing too much heartburn....but it could be if your bodies sensitive.

Yazzy- Im glad your doing better. It took me a good three weeks to actually want to get dolled up and look nice. And I couldn't believe how many people had gone through the same thing. Its like I wish I knew that before hand so I could prepare myself for the worse. I just didn't think it was "that common." But it did help bc many of those women went on to have multiple babies. So there is hope. Im glad your starting to feel better. Just remember to rest up and maybe go treat yourself and OH to a nice weekend away with a lovely dinner and maybe some shopping and just be you two together to bond even closer together! Thats what Amy and I did....and we are stronger than ever.

Celtic- Ya I read I think that 14,000 was readable on a scan. Im still toying with the idea of getting early scan. If I do get one it scares me to death and I feel like I can't enjoy this right now. But in the same instance I think....well what if it goes bad and I have a mmc? Damn the brain sometimes for playing tricks on you. :haha: Oh I told Amy how you had a dream about the sticky baby and she just cracked up that here we all are across the pond and dreaming about each other. She talks about you guys all the time and asks how you all are. Teehee :hugs:

Never- Thank you hunni. You've always been spot on and I hope and PRAY that after this HSG you get that bfp right away. You and OH so deserve this and I know all of BNB want this for you!!!

AJ- I hope you got some better sleep last night!! And that darn neighbor keeps the music down until at least 7am. :haha:

Dandy- I saw on CNN that yassi is now a cat 1? Is that true? I guess its strength decreased once it hit land. 

AFM- Back to work today...I been off all week cause of the blizzard. Being in a small town its hard to get around cause they dont plow you out as fast. Ate some scrambled eggs this morning and about got sick off the last bite...so IDK if its ms or what?? :dohh: You know I was thinking that most ppl think ms is violently vomitting all over the place?? Now im wondering if its true cause im not


----------



## AJThomas

Morning ladies

Tnt i did have a better night, dont know if my neighbor played anything this morning, i was too knocked out to hear anything. Still feel like i have a lot of sleep to catch up on so i'll have to work on that.

Yazzy i'm glad you feel better, and yes it does seem to be really common, most of the people i know have had at least one miscarriage in their lifetime, i'm the last of 3 children and my mum had a miscarriage before she had me, she was about 4 months too so that was real hard.

Dandy i'm glad you're safe over there, hope the storm doesn't hang around over there.

Never i'm sure you'll get pregnant when you and DH get to spend a while together, it might happen before but if not, i'm sure when you guys have some time to settle down and relax it will happen.


----------



## Leeze

Hi ladies :hugs:

TNT - that's great news about how much your numbers have gone up. I foresee a sticky bean growing into a strong little bub :baby:

Yazzy - good to see you on here. After I had my m/c I was amazed about how many of my friends had had them and hadn't talked about it. I think about 5 women that I shared this with all told me it had happened to them. I'm pleased to say they've all now got happy and healthy children (and most have 2 or 3 of them!) :hugs:

Rosa - hooray for EWCM - let's hope it carries those little spermies to their destination! :hugs:

Ny - thanks for the tips about the HSG, it's good to know that the hospital had done all the right things because I had antibiotics and took painkillers etc. I got indigestion quite a lot when I upped my maca to 4 x 500mg a day but found that when I stick with 2 x 500mg (one at breakfast and one at lunch) then it's fine. My OH also has 2 a day. Sorry for your long cycle, but are you sure there might not be a BFP round the corner? :hugs:

Kel - nasty witch - I hate her. Hoping you get a much shorter cycle this time :hugs:

Celtic - lovely stories about your children, they sound adorable. And what gorgeous puppies -thanks for sharing!! :hugs:

SBB - hope Sammuel has been able to go by now, poor little mite, must be hard when they don't understand what's going on but are in pain :hugs:

AJ - sorry for you not sleeping well, but back ache sounds like a good possible sign, fingers crossed :hugs:

Never - 75 mill sounds very impressive for sperm count. When my OH had his done a few months ago it was about 21 mill and they said this was in the normal range (but I think only just). He's had another SA done today and I hope it's gone up given he's been a lot healthier in the last few months! Not long till you see him again :hugs:

TTC - I hope you're hanging on there and thinking about all the positive things you can do this cycle to help that BFP come along :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, Delilah, Char, Dandy, Sparkle, Linny and anyone I might have missed! :hugs:

I had the HSG today. It was quite painful but not as bad as I thought. The Doctor was really nice and said I was brave, which made me feel like I was about 8 years old getting a lollypop from the Doctor but also was nice to hear!!! She said everything looks normal, which is a relief! So, let's hope this lubricates the tubes and helps that BFP come along! Also she said it's fine to BD this cycle - we'll probably only have 1 or 2 chances as my OH is away on business next week but it's worth a try. If not then apparently you're meant to be more fertile for the next 3 cycles - so fingers crossed xx


----------



## AJThomas

Good luck Leeze, lets hope the HCG did the trick and you get your bfp post-haste :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT sometimes knowing so much is a curse, you will worry but as each week passes it does ease a little:flower: oooh sounds like MS to me, it can come on as feeling sick at certain times in the day, or full on feeling sick 24 hours a day with not feeling like eating any thing at all, or feeling a bit sick but you could be eating and bang the need to puke comes on or a certain smell will do it! I got sick lots on my DD but I would feel fine and the urge to vomit would just hit me from a smell or what ever and it wasnt always first thing in the morning either. I hope if you do get MS its enough to make you feel reasured all is ok but not that you are very sick or pucking all the time :hugs:

Leeze thats great on the HSG that BFP is just round the corner! 

Rosa, I dont remember getting more heartburn on MACA I to agree with taking one in the morning and one with lunch! 

AJ great you had a better night sleep! :happydance:

YAZZY it is amazing how many have them and yep we do go on and have healthy babies after :hugs: Im glad you have some one to talk about it to, it does help:hugs:

My poor DD is not well, she has her first tummy bug, she is a great patient though, had managed to only get the floor once ( then slipped in it:dohh:) Im just hoping Ive had it before and dont get it, Im a little scared if I do how will I manage being sick and the GD and injections:wacko:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls :wave: well Baby Jesus / Sammuel finally had a poo this morning :yipee: 
&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;&#57434;

Lol my life is just so damn exciting now, I spend my days praying to clean up a pooey nappy!! :haha: 

Yazzy I'm so glad you're feeling positive :hugs: I hope you get another bfp very soon :hugs:

Celtic I used OJ and brown sugar in water yesterday - today the poo came :D 
Sorry your DD is sick, hope she's better soon :hugs: 
That puppy is too cute! You are crazy with all those kids, a puppy and a baby!!!!! :rofl: 

Leeze glad the hsg wasn't too bad... And great that nothing is wrong from what they saw. Let's hope the clear out leads to a bfp! 

TNT I agree with Celtic it sounds like MS! I had it where I'd eat a meal but the last mouthful would totally make me gag! Blurgh it was horrible! But I know it's reassuring so I hope you've got it :haha:

I've completely forgotten everything else I read :dohh: sorry... :hugs: to everyone! 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB yay :happydance: good boy Sammuel clever boy was it an explosive one! up the back kinda dirty :haha: has he wee'ed on you yet! I could never excape with boys they always got me!:dohh:
Yea I do wonder some times I do like to have an eventful life :wacko: mad does come to mind!!! Im never bored though that has to be good! it does help I have a great hubby who is laid back in the right way:thumbup:

Eireann seem to have picked up :happydance: she has kept down her last bit of 7UP and is playing a little now, so glad hope that is the end of it now :happydance:


----------



## yazzy

Thanks everyone, i'm definitely feeling more positive about ttc again. I have a scan on Monday to check there is nothing left in me and if that is all clear then I am just going to chill, get back on the maca and wait until my first AF arrives...I will be wishing her here lol! I have been talking with my OH and we have decided we are going to have lots of fun practising lol and then we are going to ttc as soon as my first cycle starts and I will be taking clomid. So fingers crossed!!

It is my birthday on Saturday and i'm out for a meal with my OH, family and my best friend and her boyfriend, looking forward to it and I am going to do my best to enjoy it.

Without being too personal can anyone on here that has had a miscarriage tell me how long they had to wait for their first AF? I know we are all different and with my cycles lasting 40 days I may be waiting longer which I'm absolutely fine about.


----------



## CelticNiamh

yazzy said:


> Thanks everyone, i'm definitely feeling more positive about ttc again. I have a scan on Monday to check there is nothing left in me and if that is all clear then I am just going to chill, get back on the maca and wait until my first AF arrives...I will be wishing her here lol! I have been talking with my OH and we have decided we are going to have lots of fun practising lol and then we are going to ttc as soon as my first cycle starts and I will be taking clomid. So fingers crossed!!
> 
> It is my birthday on Saturday and i'm out for a meal with my OH, family and my best friend and her boyfriend, looking forward to it and I am going to do my best to enjoy it.
> 
> Without being too personal can anyone on here that has had a miscarriage tell me how long they had to wait for their first AF? I know we are all different and with my cycles lasting 40 days I may be waiting longer which I'm absolutely fine about.

I waited 7 weeks for mine and she never showed, I tested and got a BFP he is 7 now :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

I assume you are a stay at home mum? You surely can't have a job on top of all that?!?! 
Glad she is feeling better :) 

Lol he has totally wee'd on both of us, about 3 times each so far :rofl: 
And no the poo wasn't too bad - we've had a few explosive ones but luckily this wasn't one! 
Lol the first time we took him out, we went to my friends and changed him and he wee'd when we did, all over his outfit, and his blanket (his change mat was all cold so friends mum said 'oh let's pop his warm blanket under him :dohh:). So we changed his outfit (only had one spare) and took him to my grandparents, where he did a HUGE exploding poo which went through his vest and babygrow! Thankfully my friend had bought him a new outfit, but it was massive - but we had to put him in it, so he was wearing this huge dungaree outfit and wrapped in a towel because his blanket was covered in wee :rofl: excellent first outing!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sounds like you have a good plan yazzy ;) 

That sounds lovely for your birthday - happy birthday!! It's my brothers bday Saturday too :) 
Hope you can relax and have a nice glass of wine :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## rosababy

SBB, what a hilarious story!!! :rofl: Wow. The things we can look forward to, huh?! :haha:


----------



## Leeze

Very funny and cute story, SBB! I heard from a few people that baby boys love to wee just after their nappy has been taken off!! :haha:

Yazzy, after my m/c it took nearly 6 weeks for AF to come - but I think everyone is different. I've seen a thread on this in the very subject in the TTC after a loss section with lots of responses on it - might be worth a look in there. :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Evening ladies :hugs:

Tnt - great news about your numbers :thumbup: I pray that lil bean sticks :) 

Yazzy - im glad your feeling more positive :hugs: Sorry it happened though!! 

aj - every time I see your pic I smile :) such a beautiful lil girl :) 

Sorry ladies im soo tired I cant member anything :( :hugs: I think im gna hafta cut my hours down, im starting to struggle with the early mornings!! 

xxxx


----------



## dandybrush

yes tnt, cat 1 it has definately calmed down :thumbup: btw twins would be cool :winkwink: 

yazzy :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Hello women! 

Just a quick check up on you all. Make sure no one snuck in a BFP or anything:) Im still waiting on AF but have realized that my cycles arent the 28-30 I thought they were and im 33-37 day cycle so im not late. Just seems like since my cycle has become longer, they go on FOREVERRRR. Took my temp today!! My first dot on the fertility friend.

question- I entered in my temp on FF but its not CD1 for me today. I thoguht I could just begin whenever but its counting today as CD1- anyone know how I can cange that or can I not? Thanks! 
Hello to everyone- I hope you all have PMA today- 
I wish the mommies happy happy days with their babies- stay clean!


----------



## dandybrush

sbb :rofl: 

leeze you are brave..a hsg sounds scary :( :argh: hope it works for you though


----------



## SBB

NY you could input some details for previous days, like CM or something... 
Sorry it's been a while since I used it, I'm no longer a FF expert! 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls,

SBB- Your wee stories cracked me up!!! Nothing like wishing for massive poo's and wee all over the place!! :haha: Glad to see you back on here again. :hugs:

Celtic- So glad she is feeling a little better. Sprite and 7up are my best friend right now. So good that she playing a little now though! I think I do have ms or off and on all day nausea. I almost got real sick today....this awful smell bout sent me into convulsions. I had to put my nose in my top to smell my perfume or I was about to unload in public! :haha: I dont remember this much nausea last time which I suppose is good...and im super tired...I had 7 and a half hours sleep but I could just lay on the couch all day and be happy. :haha:

Ny- I am not sure about FF and the CD1 thing. I started mine the first day of my AF so not sure how to fix it. I bet Never will know how.

AJ- Glad you got some rest last night. BOUT TIME!! Poor girl! 

Dandy- So glad it calmed down....your country doesn't need anymore weather disasters for awhile!!

Leeze- So glad everything went well for your HSG. :happydance: Glad there was nothing wrong and you are cleared for TTC soon. 

Char- Some nice rest sounds good...you sure do work ALOT of hours...so maybe deserve some time off.

OKAY-- Anyone else wanna write a facebook status just GOING OFF sometimes!!!??? :haha::haha: Im usually a very kind person but sometimes I just wanna write on there to SUCK IT UP or something....:rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

Oh wow, the stories you all tell make me laugh every time.

thanks xcharx, it makes me smile every time too and i'm like "please implant little eggy, pleeeaaaase. I want that lil girl" :) 

I'm putting in all the hope and faith i have that this is the month, if not, then next month for sure! I'm still really tired and i still have some cramping, it seems to have shifted more to the middle of my abdomen tho, not as much to the left, fingers crossed my 1 year anniversary of ttcing brings good news!


----------



## Kiki0522

Tnt- Oh don't get me started with wanting to go off on facebook, lol! :rofl: I want to delete people sometimes! haha


----------



## TntArs06

Sounds promising AJ!!! I love how your temp charts look like a stair case!! :rofl: PS is todays temp normal for around this cycle or higher than usual? I can't see more than two months for some reason... :dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

Kiki0522 said:


> Tnt- Oh don't get me started with wanting to go off on facebook, lol! :rofl: I want to delete people sometimes! haha

OMG me too! Or just GO OFF on a friend that is annoying you lately??!!:haha: :rofl: Thats my problem right now... one of my "close"-ish friends isnt being supportive nor happy right now and just rubbing in her 1 hour workouts and just being ANNOYING!! Arrgg Im all for someone working out and getten healthy but dont rub it in or update your status while your "working out." :rofl: Ohhhh I love BNB I can vent on here! teehee:haha::blush:


----------



## Kiki0522

Ohh yes!! I have to bite my tongue quite a bit because I am a kind person and would probably never say anything no matter how bad I want to! :laugh2: Haha she's probably not really working out but wants everyone to think she is! I have friends on there like that. They work out 2 times a day.. yeah right! Or people that say they are taking a shower.. Mine as well just tell me when you are going to pee! Crazy people! They just annoy me! :rofl: Thank goodness for bnb to vent! 

Just put what you want to say on here, haha!


----------



## rosababy

Kiki0522 said:


> Tnt- Oh don't get me started with wanting to go off on facebook, lol! :rofl: I want to delete people sometimes! haha

Seriously! I hide half of my "friends" on fb because their statuses annoy me to no end! I'm nervous to defriend, because I'm always worried they'll see me in their "you may know..." and be like WTF! I thought we were already friends! :rofl:


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, ya'll are crazy but i TOTALLY agree, some people just have way too much time on their hands and sit on facebook all day.

As for my temps, they're always all over the place, i think the highest i've had was like 37.1 dont think i've ever had a 'staircase' before :haha: let's see if mine get as high as yours! :D Altho i know thats not a definite sign either way.


----------



## SBB

That is a nice looking chart AJ! 

I hardly go on FB because it's too annoying, people write the most ridiculous things! I think I go on about once every 3 months to reject people I'm not friends with in real life for a reason!!! 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

LOL Facebook is full of attention seekers...like the other day,one girl I went to school with was complaining she was tired and she had to start work at 10.... boy oh boy was I biting my tongue LOL

Aj - I'm glad ur feeling positive :) bring on a bfp!!! :D 

:hugs: chat later ladies


----------



## SBB

Bloody hell you're up early Char! 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - yep I'm at my first clients now lol... what u doing? X


----------



## dandybrush

wow you guys are funny im on facebook all the time, i defriend pple i dont talk to or who annoy me i dont care if they see i have defriended them :shrug: 

thanx tnt i hope aus has no more natural disasters :dohh: we've lost our banana crop, we might have to import bananas or we might end up with none in the shops for a while :dohh: 

aj :thumbup: girlie im liking your chart


----------



## SBB

Char I was feeding sammuel... He slept from 1am to 5am which isn't too bad, the last couple of days he's needed so much feeding! Since 5 he's had 3 feeds though!! He's a greedy boy... May be going through a growth spurt! 

Dandy I really hope that's it for Aus now... How unlucky can you get?! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Just want to say...Celtic, now your story has given me a boost...your BFP and your little boy coming so soon after your mc. 

Hi everyone else!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

yazzy said:


> Just want to say...Celtic, now your story has given me a boost...your BFP and your little boy coming so soon after your mc.
> 
> Hi everyone else!!

Im glad it did :thumbup: we didnt really plan it that way, some are ready to try straight away others wait on till first AF I think DH and I were keen to be pregnant as soon as possible so we were not careful I noticed EWCM a week after my MC a few days after bleeding had stopped by scan dates that when he was concived. that little boy was my biggest baby as well and a great lad dream baby:flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ha I was reading this morning and had a reply all worked out and its gone blank:wacko:

we picked up our puppy last night he is very cute, I say he feels a bit strange with out his litter mates, he needs a good bath he is filthy the joys of a white dog I guess. 

TNT love those symptoms :happydance:

I will have to re read now to remember every thing :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

:wave: everybody

I think i'm gonna stop temping for the rest of the cycle just so i dont go nuts :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

AJThomas said:


> :wave: everybody
> 
> I think i'm gonna stop temping for the rest of the cycle just so i dont go nuts :haha:

Nooooo how will we stalk LOL I think I stopped and then started at 10 dpo again so I could see if my temps stayed high or began to fall letting me know AF was on the way! :flower:

good luck AJ FX


----------



## AJThomas

I dont know if i can resist either Celtic, i'm a junkie for seeing a temp rise so we'll see if i can actually stop for real.


----------



## rosababy

AJThomas said:


> :wave: everybody
> 
> I think i'm gonna stop temping for the rest of the cycle just so i dont go nuts :haha:

AJ, I do the same thing. I used to chart all the way through the 2ww, but as testing day got closer, I would wake up in a panic that my temp would have dropped! I couldn't take it anymore! However, I was still devastated when AF came, so I don't know which is worse. :shrug: Not sure what I'll do this cycle. Just got my +opk this morning!! :winkwink:


----------



## nypage1981

Morning girls!

Im quite busy today, my OH has put me in charge of trying to book a ski getaway for V day weekend, and we are also booking a spring break vacation to Disney and I work soon and would like to treadmill. BUT, im sure i'll just be on BNB til work. Hahahaha

I am excited to join the temping/charting cult. I just entered my second temp dot! woo hoo! It wasnt the same time as yesterday morning because this morning I had to pee at 315 so had to wait for 615 and do it after i'd slept 3 hours. Is this ok? According to my temps....they seem like post ovulation temps when im looking at others....but I didnt think I ovulated....confused.


----------



## rosababy

Hi, Ny!!:hi: Skiing and Disney!! Yes!! That's a great way to keep your mind off of ttc! And you never know...people always get knocked up on vacay! :haha: RE: temping...everyone is different, but 98.whatever has always been a post-o temp for me. You won't know unless you've temped an entire cycle, though. :shrug: Not much help, am I? You must be so frustrated, just waiting for AF. I bet you O'ed late...FX for you!


----------



## nypage1981

Hey rosa! Funny, one of our requirements for this disney vaca is something with a separate bedroom because we cant be 10 days in the same room with my daughter:) 

I do think I musta O'd late and that sucks cuz im thinkin we didnt BD then so oooopsies! We were pretty sick of it for a week there and that may be when it happenend. But yes, I will get this pattern down with temps and it will happen! 

You have neg OPK yet now?


----------



## Leeze

Hi lovelies!

Laughing about the FB chats! I hardly go on there these days because so many people I know are either posting updates every half an hour about what their children are doing or sending me a message about how I should join their farm or their mafia game or something. I'm guessing when I finally get my own children I'll probably want to show them off too but sometimes it reminds me about how super fertile everyone I know seems to be and I'm not!! Also, I like BnB better because I can post about things that are more important to me right now!! Can you imagine our FB status updates otherwise, something like this:

"Lots of EWCM today - feeling great!"

"OH too tired to BD tonight - gutted"

"AF 2 days late - am all over the place today"

"my temp rose today, am feeling really confused by all this temping"

"just tried out softcups for the first time, a little bit uncomfortable but hope they keep the swimmers in"

... you know what I'm saying!!!! :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

bwahahahahaha, Leeze you had me cracking up!! Our friends would probably get really upset, like "why is she posting this! We dont want to know this!!" :haha:

Rosa, did you say you got a positive opk? time to get busy then and get that eggy.

Nyc charting will definitely help, now you'll have a better idea of when you ovulate for sure. Fx'd charting does the trick for you.


----------



## xcharx

LOL Lezze I'm trying to eat my fish cake & I'm cracking up laughing LOL

Chat later ladies x


----------



## rosababy

AJThomas said:


> bwahahahahaha, Leeze you had me cracking up!! Our friends would probably get really upset, like "why is she posting this! We dont want to know this!!" :haha:
> 
> Rosa, did you say you got a positive opk? time to get busy then and get that eggy.
> 
> Nyc charting will definitely help, now you'll have a better idea of when you ovulate for sure. Fx'd charting does the trick for you.

Yes I did! Time to start bd'ing for real!! Let's make some babies!! :wohoo:

How about this FB post: so my cm was really slippery but only stretched an inch. THAT would gross some people out, wouldn't it! :rofl:


----------



## Leeze

that's classic, Rosa!! that would shut up some of those "I'm just sitting down with a nice cup of tea to watch the TV" type people!! :haha:

I think my main problem with FB at the moment is that everything else apart from TTC stuff seems quite trivial to me so unless I was posting up something about the stretchiness of my cm or my cervical position, or how much pre-seed I'd just used etc then anything else would just seem like I was pretending to find something interesting to talk about!


----------



## TntArs06

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

OMG just cracken up right now!!!! I could only imagine what my friends would say on there to that....they'd be soo confused :dohh:

So got my progeterone test back and they said its looking good 56.6. I told them I was still using the cream and was worried that made it higher...so IDK will talk to the dr when I see her about that one....just in case ya know.

Maken this quick cause im feeling like poo...so have a good night ladies. Hope you all are well!


----------



## AJThomas

its like 6:45pm here and i'm about to go to bed because my eyes are closing down on me, talk to you ladies tomorrow.


----------



## nypage1981

Hey ladies- I got a faint BFP today! Can you say, unexpected beyond belief??? I was just starting to temp and find out if i even ovulate.....Didnt plan to test, but I just did, and it was like an evap. Then anther, and was faint, and another, faint. Think ive done 5, or 6, maybe 7 IC's today? Ive gone mad. So mad.


----------



## TntArs06

nypage1981 said:


> Hey ladies- I got a faint BFP today! Can you say, unexpected beyond belief??? I was just starting to temp and find out if i even ovulate.....Didnt plan to test, but I just did, and it was like an evap. Then anther, and was faint, and another, faint. Think ive done 5, or 6, maybe 7 IC's today? Ive gone mad. So mad.

OMG!!!!! :happydance: I'm on my phone so I can't use all the emotocons I wanted to use!
Yayayaya congrats hun..so happy for you!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks girl! Its a shocker!


----------



## TntArs06

:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::flower::flower::flower::hugs::hugs::cloud9::cloud9::awww::awww::yipee::yipee::headspin::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo:


nypage1981 said:


> Thanks girl! Its a shocker!

YAYAYA CONGRATS DOLL

Okay there ya go.... much better!!!:haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Tnt- LOVE it! Im crying again. OMG, this is amazing. And to think- I just bought the maca to try next cycle! hahaha. Figures I spend over 100 bucks at amazon and get the bfp.


----------



## TntArs06

nypage1981 said:


> Tnt- LOVE it! Im crying again. OMG, this is amazing. And to think- I just bought the maca to try next cycle! hahaha. Figures I spend over 100 bucks at amazon and get the bfp.

:dohh::dohh: well you can save it for when you TTC #2!!!:happydance::happydance:

whats OH think?


----------



## nypage1981

That will be #3! I have a 7 year old girly. ....he's thrilllllllllllled. It was his respnosibility to have me temp every morning so I think he's glad not to have to do that:) hahahahahaa.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, and he's like "where did that come from?!?!" cuz i've been complaining of not ovulating a few cycles now...or so I thought!


----------



## TntArs06

Oh wow!! I didn't know 3...:dohh: im slow tonight sorry! :haha: I bet you two are both SHOCKED! I was!!! specially with those BFN's you got!

Have a good night/day ladies! Hitten the sheets!


----------



## SBB

Congratulations NY!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

congrats


----------



## CelticNiamh

NY I had a feeling LOL huge congrats I hope its a sticky little bean as well :flower: now pictures of the test please. 


Hi Never how are you doing hun :hugs:

Love the FB status Ideas, how about '' I just checked my cervix, high soft open! time to get busy bring on the BD session'' 

That would get them going :haha:


----------



## SBB

There used to be a thread on here called the alternative status thread.... It's for updating status with things you'd never post on FB! 

Celtic how are you and that big baby? :D 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> There used to be a thread on here called the alternative status thread.... It's for updating status with things you'd never post on FB!
> 
> Celtic how are you and that big baby? :D
> 
> X x x

Not bad at all, wondering how big this baby is LOL cant wait to see what they say on Tuesday! 6 weeks to my due date now! 

OOH a pic of pur new pup Finn!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF7565.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SBB

Aw he is too cute!!! My friends just got a burnese mountain puppy, it's so fluffy and cute! 

How big were your other babies? I think I've asked before but can't remember! 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Aw he is too cute!!! My friends just got a burnese mountain puppy, it's so fluffy and cute!
> 
> How big were your other babies? I think I've asked before but can't remember!
> 
> X x x

He is all fluffy as well and so far a great little dog! 

My smallest was 8.5 then 8.9 and biggest was 10.2 
so Im hoping for the 8.5 again or 8.9 no more than that though! I hope! so a bit bigger than average think the average is 7,14 is it!!! I should add I was not allowed go over they were all born around 38 week 39 week mark expect my 10 pounder who I went over on!


----------



## SBB

Sammuel was 8.9 and I definitely wouldn't want bigger than that!! 
Do you know when you'll be induced or have they not decided yet? 

X x x


----------



## nypage1981

Hey ladies! Thanks for the congrats. 

Celtic- I have a thread in the preg test gallery asking if it was BFP or Evap cuz its so darn faint! 
GO ahead and check it out if you get a sec! Tested like 40 times since yesterday morning...not getting darker yet, but no lighter either so FX'd huge. Im so scared!


----------



## Linny

:hi: ladies!!

Wow its been sooooo long since Ive had a proper chance to update on here. Been on and off trying to catch up but don't manage more than a page or two before madam demands my attention!!

I did notice that TNT has her :bfp: :cloud9: :cloud9: CONGRATS HUN :hugs: Oh I'm so happy, I guess its early days just yet but a happy and healthy 9 mths :)

Celtic......Oooooh your next :rofl: :rofl: Maca baba number FOUR!!!!!!!! Well I have to say i am VERY proud of myself. Ive done nothing but struggle with BF but i'm far too stubborn to give up on it and guilt keeps me perservere! 

I couldn't get her latched properly for first 5/6 days so ended up with sore/cracked nips OUCH!!! After crying to a breast support worker she gave me some great tips and my midwife helped too and finally got her latched. She does sometimes slip into the incorrect way so sometimes it is still painful but its getting easier. She also only likes to feed for 10-15 mins tops and won't go onto the other breast so wants feeding every hour or so. In the night i usually feed around 6 times and many a time have I wanted to give it up! The health visitor seems to think as she was a small baby and then lost weight that she's trying to make up the calories and should settle down....she has put on loads. Was 6lb 11oz, went down to 6lb 5oz then 6 days later she's put on 10oz!!!!!

So when you getting induced??

SBB....hows life with your lil one? Its alot harder than I imagined, next to no sleep and an OH that could only take the day of her birth off but thankfully had help from my mum. Its amazing how much time they take up. You breast feeding still cos I know you ended up poorly form it?

Spark......hope Isla's silent reflux is improving and the doc has given you something more effective than gaviscon!

:hi: to the new ladies i haven't met yet. Hope your finding the maca helpful :hugs:

Sorry haven't caught up much more than that! Any news?? Totally selfish post sorry girls :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Hi Linny - lovely to hear from you and get an update. Sounds like your little girl is definitely making up for lost time with 6 feeds a night!! Wowee! I hope you're managing to catch a bit of sleep here and there. Good you got your mum to help out :hugs:

NY!!!! That is definitely I BFP I see on your pic in the other thread. The one at the bottom is really clear! I wondered about your "long cycle"!!! That is amazing news - Congratulations!! :cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance: So, it feels like we've got some luck coming back to this thread - TNT - BFP, NY - BFP. AJ - you definitely got some promising sounding symptoms there too - fingers crossed your BFP is just round the corner too - to make a hat-trick! That just leaves the rest of us - Never, Kel, Delilah, TTC, Kiki, Yazzy, Dandy, me (anyone else - sorry if I forgot you!) - let's all make a pledge to get BFPs by the end of Springtime - say the end of May/beginning of June? What do you reckon? :hugs:

Celtic, what a beautiful pup - and a very funny FB post suggestion!! Here's hoping your maca bub is about an 8 pounder!! :hugs:

SBB - lovely to see you on here too, hope all is going well for you and Sammuel xx :hugs:

Hi to anyone who hasn't popped in yet, have a lovely weekend everyone xx :hugs:

I'm feeling impatient today, should be getting high readings on the CBFM by now but still got a low one today. This means I'll probably O late this cycle again. In some ways it will be good for this cycle because my OH is away on business from Monday to Wednesday so it would be great if I O on Thursday (I predicted Tuesday initially) - but this does mean that if we don't get a BFP this month then we're back to mid-week O again - the last couple of cycles it had been Sunday or Monday so lots of energy for weekend BD-ing. But, if this could be our lucky cycle for a BFP too then I guess it wouldn't matter about next month!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

LOVING the temp spike AJ!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kiki0522

Celtic- Finn is adorable!!

Leeze- I like that pledge! I'm in! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB my first boy was 8,9 then I got the 10 pounder, I think they missed GD to be honest, just as well I kept to a good diet and a lot of luck thrown in as well so yep max would be 8.9 love that! FX ooh not sure when they will induce me, I will be asking on Tuesday when I go in for my appointment! It will be I guess at nearly 39 weeks or may be my due date or close to it may be!

NY deffo positive! are those test those early ones or the ones you buy on ebay they never show up dark, try a another brand, I had a funny feeling this would happen! even when you got BFN earlier it was to early! delighted for you now :hugs: so brill we have another bean growing :happydance:

Leeze thank you :hugs: hope you OV soon, get BD any way those swimmers can last up to 5 days I BD 3 days before OV :thumbup:

Linny well done, have you tried feeding lying down at night to feed, helps so much esp if you have a hungry baby on your hands! She will get better as the days go on

Kiki thank you, :hugs: I hope your keeping well


----------



## nypage1981

Leeze! - member my "long" cycle I must have ovulated late! Hah. ...not always a bad thing eh? :)

Celtic- those ones are from amazon. com and i've done 3 different brands of the IC's so far. IVe used them over the years and not gotten anything on it before so im pretty happy...but must be super early! 

Got some annoying crampy feeling though so im nervouse....eeeeek!
Thanks so much for the congrats and im excited to see more BFPs!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nypage1981 said:


> Leeze! - member my "long" cycle I must have ovulated late! Hah. ...not always a bad thing eh? :)
> 
> Celtic- those ones are from amazon. com and i've done 3 different brands of the IC's so far. IVe used them over the years and not gotten anything on it before so im pretty happy...but must be super early!
> 
> Got some annoying crampy feeling though so im nervouse....eeeeek!
> Thanks so much for the congrats and im excited to see more BFPs!

Whoo hoo go get some other ones ! the IC never get to dark :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

ahhh that makes me feel better Celtic- I sorta internally freaked this a.m. when it was just the same and no darker.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nypage1981 said:


> ahhh that makes me feel better Celtic- I sorta internally freaked this a.m. when it was just the same and no darker.

yea I know when they are faint all you want to see is them getting darker! also it may be that your HCG doubles in the afternoon as well but either way a better brand will show a darker line for you, although some pregnancys dont my DD took about 3 weeks before I got a very dark line I was happy with :haha: spent a fortune on test to watch them get darker and I still have them :blush:


----------



## SBB

Hey Linny, lovely to see you! Glad you've got the BF sorted :D 
What's little littles name? She was so tiny! Hope she settles into a feeding routine soon.
I know BF is really hard! I am doing well with it now, thank god! Still a little sore as my nipples never fully recovered from when he had tongue tie, but it's only a tiny bit painful the first couple of sucks then it's ok... 
He still doesn't have a routine, he was sleeping 4/5 hours, but he must be having a growth spurt cos he wants feeding every hour and a half the last few days. 

Leeze I hope you get a high reading soon, sounds like it might be best if it's Thursday for your :sex: schedule!!! 

Hey to everyone else :wave: :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Linny

:hi: SBB.....we called her Maisy Rose, finally registered her yesterday! I know what you mean about the BF, its still painful the first few seconds then its ok. Think i have a cyst starting though so hope that doesn't interfere too much :)

:hi: leeze...nice to be back on here :)

Celtic...I may just try that, thanks!!


----------



## nevertogether

so glad to hear from you linny :hugs: miss you lots


----------



## CelticNiamh

Linny said:


> :hi: SBB.....we called her Maisy Rose, finally registered her yesterday! I know what you mean about the BF, its still painful the first few seconds then its ok. Think i have a cyst starting though so hope that doesn't interfere too much :)
> 
> :hi: leeze...nice to be back on here :)
> 
> Celtic...I may just try that, thanks!!

I had a hungry baby like that, he lost a lot of weight after he was born just over the 10% becuase he got sick so even in the day I would lie down with him and sleep and let him feed, if you get some decent sleep you can cope with what ever the day throws at you. plus lying down you dont have that worry of falling asleep with baby in your arms and them slipping!


----------



## Leeze

:hi: everyone!! I'm meant to be doing housework but I just can't get motivated!!! I'm feeling so impatient now after the HSG, I just want to ovulate, BD, get my BFP. Nothing too complicated!!!!! :haha:

NY - remember cramping is a good sign normally, it's about your uterus expanding!! :happydance: - that's so nice you and TNT can be bump buddies! Let's hope there's a few more of us joining you soon!! :hugs: Also I'd say definitely get one of those digital tests so you can see those glorious words "pregnant" written clearly!!!


----------



## nevertogether

leeze - i'm with you on the pact! only have one shot between now and then, but let's hope that one shot is all i need! hoping the HSG made you all clear honey! FX'ed! 

:dust:


----------



## Linny

:hi: Never....miss you all so much! Hows things with you hun?

Leeze...wahoo you had your HSG already?? :bfp: coming your way I hope :)

celtic...will give that a go tonight....with my good boob that is :rofl:


----------



## Leeze

nevertogether said:


> leeze - i'm with you on the pact! only have one shot between now and then, but let's hope that one shot is all i need! hoping the HSG made you all clear honey! FX'ed!
> 
> :dust:

one shot is all it takes!!! :hugs: and don't forget you'll have had your HSG by then too and you're meant to be more fertile in the next 3 months. And with your OH's SA result, hopefully you'll be feeling more optimistic about it all and maybe a bit more relaxed? I'm trying hard to feel more relaxed about things, but it's so hard!!! :haha: I'd be more relaxed if someone could guarantee a BFP in the next few months!


----------



## rosababy

Quick question (I haven't had time to catch up on my reading on this thread yet!):

How many of you stop Maca after O and who thinks it's okay to keep taking it through the cycle? I O'ed yesterday, and I'm not sure if I should stop it or keep taking it. It's my first cycle.


----------



## CelticNiamh

rosababy said:


> Quick question (I haven't had time to catch up on my reading on this thread yet!):
> 
> How many of you stop Maca after O and who thinks it's okay to keep taking it through the cycle? I O'ed yesterday, and I'm not sure if I should stop it or keep taking it. It's my first cycle.

Personally I would keep taking it, two weeks of MACA is not enough for the desired results, just my thoughts on it! I took it fully through two cycles on my third I doubled the dose and stopped after OV as I thought it was making me snappy turns out that was pregnancy!


----------



## SBB

I also took it throughout but stopped when I got my bfp... 

X x x


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Celtic! That's what I was thinking, too, but after some people said they stopped, I got worried. I think it's fine, and it needs more time to build up. I can already tell a difference, though. I had SO much ewcm this cycle, and o'ed 2 days early, so that was exciting! I think Maca had something to do with it.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, SBB. Just saw your post. I think I will continue with it as well. 

Ny, congrats again (we're on another thread together if anyone's wondering...) Are you going to take a digi? I don't think you need to, because those are some beautiful lines!! :wohoo: I'm sure those cramps are just your little bean getting nice and comfy! 

Celtic, VERY cute pup!! How is he doing?

Leeze, I understand about wanting to O during the weekend. My dh and I are always so tired and busy during the week...it's nice to have the major bd'ing on the weekends, when we have more time. Hopefully you won't need to worry about next cycle, though! :happydance: Do you chart temps?

:hi: to everyone else! Kinda quiet on here this evening. I hope everyone else is doing well. I think I'm 1 dpo today, which is very exciting! I'll feel better with a few more days of high temps, so we'll see. :happydance:


----------



## AJThomas

:happydance::happydance:CONGRATS NY!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Wow that is just awesome news!!

Hi mommies, its so nice to see you guys back in here,:hugs:

Rosa great news about the ewcm, i think maca improved my sex drive but i have a lot of ewcm anyway so i'm not sure if it did anything for that while i was taking it.

Celtic i looooove Finn, he is so cute and fluffy and the all white is just gorgeous, but will probably be browner very soon:haha:

Hi Rosa, Never, Dandy, Kiki, Leeze and anybody else i'm leaving out.

AFM, sleeping like crazy, went to bed early last night, was pretty restless again but got to sleep about about 9 and had a good night besides getting up twice to pee. Then DH and i had a nice nap today cause i was still falling asleep, so i feel a bit better now but feel like i would go back to bed right now:haha:

In other news! I had some very light spotting today, i have no idea if its implantation or early signs of af, boobs getting tender now, before they were just sensitive, and i'm still achey all over, still some cramps and backache.

Ok, sorry for the epistle, i wont bore you all anymore, fx'd this is just the beginning of bfps for this year, lets drink to it! (milk or oj for all the preggos and mommies):drunk::wine:


----------



## dandybrush

good luck with the no temping plan AJ :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

leeze :rofl: :rofl: gosh that would be TMI for all my friends :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Ooh that sounds promising AJ! Fx it's implantation :hugs: 

:wave: dandy 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

AJ - spotting at 10dpo definitely sounds very promising!! :thumbup:

Rosa - what I've read about maca says to stop taking when you get your BFP. I have read somewhere it's good to have a day off it each week but I normally take it every day. I don't do temping, have got a basal thermometer but have never quite managed to start doing it. Mainly because I don't like the idea of having to get up at the same time at the weekend to do it!!


----------



## SBB

Leeze my thermometer remembered the last temp, most do... So on the weekend I'd set my alarm for the same time, sleepily stick it in my mouth then turn it off and straight back to sleep! Then turn it back on when I got up and see what my temp was :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls...just jumping in real quick to say hi.... Haven't been feeling too hot and work is so tiring. I had 3 makeovers today... pheww. I have a question for the preggo or previously preggo ladies..... Do you remember mild cramping with a dull backache that is more uncomfortable than painful?? Im trying to stay calm and not think the worse but its hard not to ya know. 

AJ- Loven the temp today!!! So are you continuing to temp then?? 

Never- Almost time!! YAYA I hope you have a much deserved relaxed weekend hun. HSG is around the corner. 

NY- Have you done a digi yet? I wanna see a pic of that. Nothing like seeing the words "pregnant." Have you called your OB yet?

Celtic- How are you feeling hun? Can't wait until your scan this coming week. 

Linny- Nice to see you back hun. Totally understandable not checking in alot...you got a precious new born so we all understand. I hope you try to get some naps soon.

SBB- I love to see you back here more. Your advice is always welcomed and love to see you and know little Sammuel is well! Do you have anymore pics lately?

Sparkle- How have you been hun? Hope you are well if your lurking!

Kel- Hope your haven fun in Atlantic City hun!!

Char- Are you resting up with all those long hours!!!??? I sure hope so! When are you getting gender scan? Or are you?


----------



## TntArs06

Aj- OH YA forgot about the spotting!! This is a def good sign and the temp spike..... ohhh im waiting you to :test:


----------



## nevertogether

girls, i don't even want to try anymore :nope: i can't handle the announcements from those not trying, i can't handle anything, i don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## AJThomas

Tnt i think i'm having the same dull backache and mild cramping, praying its a good sign cuz i've never had it so consistently at this stage before.

Never i dunno wat to say, i cant say i understand cuz i have my dh everyday so its totally different but big hugs sweetie, i hope you feel better soon. I know it sux when evrybody (i do mean EVERYBODY) is 'falling' pregnant just like that and you want it so bad. we're here and we love u, feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> girls, i don't even want to try anymore :nope: i can't handle the announcements from those not trying, i can't handle anything, i don't know what to think anymore.

Aww hun im so sorry! Its weird how we all route each other to get a BFP then when you get one your feel that someone else hasn't. You DEF deserve a BFP or at least more chances to try. You WILL get your turn hun. Dont give up...I know its hard right now with everyone and their mother announcing on facebook. Know myself and everyone else is here for you hun! Im sorry its a down night hun!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> Tnt i think i'm having the same dull backache and mild cramping, praying its a good sign cuz i've never had it so consistently at this stage before.
> 
> Never i dunno wat to say, i cant say i understand cuz i have my dh everyday so its totally different but big hugs sweetie, i hope you feel better soon. I know it sux when evrybody (i do mean EVERYBODY) is 'falling' pregnant just like that and you want it so bad. we're here and we love u, feel better soon :hugs:

Im hopen its a good sign for you! If you did "it" everyday then im thinken you might have caught it. Cuz tiredness for you is pretty normal I have come to realize but the spotting and back and cramps is a good sign.:thumbup:

Hopefully mine is still a good sign and not gearing up for another loss.


----------



## AJThomas

hahahahaha, yeah i dont sleep nearly enough, i have a juvenile dh who likes to keep me up at night to watch him play games.

5o you guys know this song 'i would die for that' its kinda sad but i can relate, on my fone so i cant post the link to it. My cervix is pretty closed too! I dont remember it being this closed previously but maybe i just dont remember, i dunno.


----------



## SBB

Aw never I'm so sorry, its so unfair, you deserve your bfp and I know how hard it is not even getting the same chances to try as everyone else :hugs: I hope you feel more positive soon... 

TNT yes I was pretty crampy and my back ached. My cramps were mainly around my right ovary where I ov'd. So much so that the doc sent me for an early scan to check for ectopic. So cramping is normal :hugs: I'm sure everything is fine... 

AJ that is a fab looking chart - really hope this is it for you! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

thanks girls :hugs: just have to vent sometimes.

AJ i hope this is it!! when are you testing?? good luck!!


----------



## Leeze

never - I really connect with what you're saying honey. I keep hearing of more and more people in my personal life who are pregnant. Another one last week preg from a short fling and she has even split up with the guy already because the relationship didn't really mean anything. Yet, hear we are in loving relationships ready to bring really loved and wanted babies into the world and it's not happening soon enough! What I've realised is that I get days like this and then a few days later it has normally passed and I feel a bit better. Just don't forget you're not alone in this!!!! :hugs::hugs: And when our babies do come they will be so loved and cherished :hugs::hugs:

AJ - your symptoms sound better and better every day - when are you going to test? :test:


----------



## AJThomas

I'm kinda nervous to test ladies so I don't know when I will. Also I have no tests in the house, dh was supposed to get me a frer on Friday and he forgot so that's keeping me from testing too. I guess I'm kinda just watching my symptoms to decide when I'll actually test, we'll see.


----------



## nevertogether

lovin the temps!!!!!!


----------



## erin7707

i wanna see your chart AJ!


----------



## AJThomas

its in my siggy erin, just click on my ticker and my chart will open up.


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies :) 

Aj - good looking chart :thumbup: can't wait for u to test :hugs: :) 

Never - :hugs: rant away babe, that's what we are here for!! How many days now til u see hubby?? 

Ny - congratulation hun :happydance: yay :D 

Right I know I've missed a lot of ppl, I'm rubbish :( love ya all tho :hugs: 

Afm - well took ians mum to see the masionette we liked - I could tell by her face she didn't like it :( was well angry... ians going to ring her later about it!! We seriously need to find somewhere now otherwise baby will be out before we move!! 

How is everyone :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## erin7707

AJThomas said:


> its in my siggy erin, just click on my ticker and my chart will open up.

oh that's neat! I didn't know they linked to your chart!
It does look FABULOUS!! Fx'd!!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: sbb

morning girls

never :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

aj im so jealous of your chart :dohh: good luck hun, hope they stay up there


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT yep I had cramping and backpain it does seem to be a normal symptom of eary pregnancy! on my first DS my lower back was killing me! I am living for Tuesday my sister said I have gotten huge in a week she couldnt believe the difference a week made, I kinda felt bigger harder to get comfortable, I had my 3 sisters here today we had such a laugh was lovely, they came down to see Finn.

Never oh hun I had a feeling you were upset :hugs: It must be so hard for you and you are so strong, I know your time will come and soon as well! :hugs:

Dandy how are you doing! 

AJ I will be shocked if you get any thing other than a BFP Im keeping my FX for you. 

Charx I was wondering how you got on with the viewing, I know how hard and stressful a move is or when you like some were and some one else doesnt! good luck and hope it all works out. 

:hugs: to every one else


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - :haha: 40days left for u :) :) I really liked the masionette :( sick of looking :( 

X


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Celtic - :haha: 40days left for u :) :) I really liked the masionette :( sick of looking :(
> 
> X

OMG had not even noticed that! :wacko: I say you are! I felt like that but got some were lovely in the end!


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - hope it works out for me! That's less than 2 months ;) lol gosh time is flying!!! X


----------



## SBB

Char does it matter if she doesn't like it? Surely you're the one that will live there!! 

X xx


----------



## rosababy

Never, :hugs: I totally understand how you feel. It is so hard to hear of friends and colleagues getting preggo on their first try. :wacko: Hang in there, girl. 

AJ, go out and get a :test:!!! Your chart really does look great!

Hi, everyone! :hi: I'm officially in the 2ww! FF says 3 dpo (with dotted lines, though) but I think 2 dpo. 

Off to a superbowl party (really I'm just going for the food, friends and commercials!)


----------



## Leeze

Char - I agree with SBB - you're the ones that are going to live there and if you like that's what counts! Go with your heart, I say and if you feel it's somewhere that could make a lovely home for the 3 of you then go for it!! :hugs:

Celtic - 40 days is no time at all!! Not long until your latest addition will be joining you! How exciting :hugs:

Rosa - welcome to the 2WW - hope it's a good one and you get your BFP at the end of it!! :hugs:

I got another low reading today on the CBFM so am hoping now O will wait until my OH gets back from his business trip. Fingers crossed!! 

Hi to everyone, thanks for being there xx :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

aj hurry up and wake up i want to see your temp!! :)


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, no temping today Never, this is my week of no testing, af is due in a day or two anyway so we'll know pretty soon what's happening. I'm giving the thermometer a break!

Oh also dh went to get a test last night but couldnt get a frer:dohh: all they had were cheapies and he doesn't like to buy those so i'm still waiting, maybe its a sign that i should wait a bit to test:haha:


----------



## SBB

AJ how can you do this to us?! So selfish :rofl: 

I'm only kidding... Hopefully your chilled attitude will lead to a lovely BFP :D 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Ok ladies photo overload!! 

Baby Bear - this is just getting too small for him now - gutted! Might get another one :D 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/IMG_2228.jpg

Brown cat finally accepted Sammuel: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/IMG_2206-1.jpg

Love the hands: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/IMG_2205-1.jpg

This is one of my favourites, after a bath:
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/IMG_2191-1.jpg

Baby Bear clinging to mummy: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/P1000769.jpg

Orange!! Still had jaundice: 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/IMG_2166-1.jpg

Not sure if this will work, but if it does just watch his arms, I piss myself every time!! 
Click on it I think.... 
https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/th_IMG_2225.jpg

x x x


----------



## nypage1981

Hey ladies!

I had such a busy weekend and im exhausted!

SBB_ those pics and the video are so cute! I want a bear outft! Looks nice and warm:)

Good luck AJ!
TNT- i have had a lot of cramping too....kind of low, dull, and around my back and left leg....has also felt like i've had an aweful side ache for a day or two. Hope this is a good thing
Did a DIGI saturday night really late PM and it was "pregnant!"....so I havent done another one since, (although I bought a bunch) because that was good enough for me! Going to have to call the doctor today and schedule an appt now. Yay! 

Hope everyone is having a lovely monday!


----------



## TntArs06

SBB- I love the pics and the little video! How cute is he! Just love him and your guys voices. I think its so neat! He is just adorable! Thank you for the pics and video. Just LOVE it!

AJ- Your killing us!!! :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

nypage1981 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I had such a busy weekend and im exhausted!
> 
> SBB_ those pics and the video are so cute! I want a bear outft! Looks nice and warm:)
> 
> Good luck AJ!
> TNT- i have had a lot of cramping too....kind of low, dull, and around my back and left leg....has also felt like i've had an aweful side ache for a day or two. Hope this is a good thing
> Did a DIGI saturday night really late PM and it was "pregnant!"....so I havent done another one since, (although I bought a bunch) because that was good enough for me! Going to have to call the doctor today and schedule an appt now. Yay!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely monday!



YAYA to making the appt! :happydance::happydance: Then the waiting begins. :coffee::haha: My cramping has let up a bit. Just uncomfy is how I like to describe it. Not like my MC in Oct where I had to take tylenol cuz it hurt so bad...I haven't taken any tylenol sense we found out so thats a good sign!


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB the pictures are soooo cute he is so handsome love the video his startle reflex is working any way :flower:

TNT that is a good sign, I know when I MC it was very painful so cramps worry me but not so much LOL you always worry :dohh: 

NY yay for the digi and making an appointment with doc :happydance:


----------



## SBB

Yay for the digi NY! 

TNT that's good the cramping has subsided a bit... 
So weird hearing our voices on the video! 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Lol, i dont know which is worse, not temping or temping and watching my temperature drop, so for right now i'd rather not know. We'll see how long i can actually hold out :D

LOVE the pics SBB! I always hate hearing my recorded voice, i sound so weird like that.

I still have mild cramping, dont remember it ever being this consistent before, usually cramping doesn't start until AF does so hopefully its a good sign? Its really mild tho, nothing to write home about, the backache is far more annoying but still not anything worth thinking about. Boobs are getting sorer by the day so lets hope it all leads to a nice bfp and not a really horrid af!


----------



## SBB

Symtoms sound good AJ! fingers crossed! 

I finally did my birth story - it's REALLY long but I'll post it and you can read it if you want to... 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Ok, so not sure all the details are exactly right, it was 5 weeks ago now and to be honest I didn't pay that much attention to the time etc at the time. It's very long! 


So I went to the midwife on Friday, 31st December, lunchtime, hoping to get a sweep. Because my BP was still high and there was a little protein in my urine she wanted to take my bloods and urine to the hospital. She then asked if I'd had any headaches or visual disturbances. I said yes to headaches, but I'd been ill, and also I'd had weird stars in my vision - I've had it before pregnancy but as I'd also had it the day before I said yes. And as I was sitting there it happened again! So I was sent to the Antenatal day assessment unit, we rushed home to get our bags as we were told they might just induce me. 5 hours later after waiting for bloods etc etc and being on the machine I got a sweep (which I had to demand!), I was 2cm dilated already, and was sent home. Told I would be induced on the 4th if I hadn't had him by then. 

I had been having regular Braxton Hicks before the sweep, but looking back they may have been very mild contractions. Straight after the sweep I started having contractions. They were pretty painful, bearable at first but they got worse with each one. 
We had some food at home, and a nice drink at midnight, but obviously we weren't really bothered about new year! I was just really worried that the contractions were a result of the sweep and could die off... 
But they carried on, I bounced around on my ball through the contractions. At 1am I sent Danny to bed, wanted at least one of us to get some rest. I tried to go to sleep but the contractions hurt so much I couldn't lie down through them, so I would have to jump up every 4 minutes to have the next one, I knew I wouldn't get any sleep. 

The contractions hurt in my bump, my back, but worst down the front of my legs. They made me want to jump around to shake the pain off - which of course didn't work. I had a bath, that didn't help. I put the TENS machine on, didn't really help. 

At 3.30am ish the contractions were getting closer, lasting over a minute and 3 minutes or less apart and I decided it was time to go in. I felt really tearful as we left the house, I don't know why, just tired and scared I suppose. 

At the hospital the midwife was pretty rude, she checked my cervix which really really hurt as she was really rough, and she was just unfriendly. I was 3cm. As soon as she left the room I burst into tears. I kept crying for ages, she came back and said 'why are you crying? This is only the beginning you shouldn't be crying yet. It will hurt more later.' I said I wasn't crying cos of the pain... But I didn't really know why I was! 
She then felt bad, and went and made us both tea and toast and gave me a big hug... She was nice after that! 
At 3cm I'd normally have been sent home, but because my blood pressure was higher than ever I had to stay. 
She then went home and another midwife came, she told me to use the boost button on my TENS which I did, and it was brilliant! She said they wanted to move me to the labour ward, which I didn't want to do but did anyway. Actually it was fine, better really than being in our own room. 

Contractions carried on, I found it best to get onto the side of the bed, with my legs over and rock, with my tens on, ipod turned up and tapping my feet to the music. At some point I got Danny to go home, wanted him to get some sleep. My mum came up instead.... Danny went for 2 hours but I don't think he slept. 

We kept asking for them to break my waters, I was getting really tired having been up all day the day before then all night. They kept saying there was no room on the labour ward and they were short staffed. I was bouncing on my ball through the contractions now, but they were getting worse, but further apart. I tried to get some sleep, but I could only sleep for about 8 mins before the next contraction, when I had to jump up - so I only did it a few times, getting about half an hour in total. 

Finally around 4pm, 20 hours after contractions, they said they'd break my waters if I hadn't progressed. They checked and I was still only 4cm, so 1 cm in 12 hours. They agreed to break my waters. After a while I was moved to delivery, and they broke my waters. There was no big gush, just trickled out a bit, with loads of blood and gunk, presumably the plug. She said they'd leave me for 2 hours and check again. 

Contractions got much much worse, I started on the gas and air. At first I hated it, it made me feel like I was absolutely pissed, about to pass out! But I carried on and it did help, the pain was horrendous but in between I forgot all about it! 

I'm not sure of the order of everything, because I was a bit off my face.. but at some point they were monitoring the baby and contractions... After 2 hours the midwife came back and checked me - 4cm. I couldn't believe it, how could the contractions be getting so much worse but I hadn't progressed? She decided to put a drip in to get them going. By this point I was lying on the bed, I didn't want to be because it hurt so much more, but for some reason I had to be. The pain was so bad that I had my eyes shut all the time. She put the needle in my wrist, and somehow messed it up... apparently blood pissed everywhere! Anyway, luckily my contractions suddenly kicked off and became more regular, and even stronger. So I didn't need the drip. 

The gas and air was weird. The pain was awful, Danny was there setting the tens off when I told him to... then after the contraction I felt totally out of it, like I was floating slowly down from the clouds.. I felt like I could fall asleep - then the next contraction would come... After a while I felt like I needed to push. At one point I said 'I'm going to be sick' then leaned over and puked all over the floor!
At some point the midwife went home and handed over to 2 other women. I had my eyes shut still so just waved when they introduced themselves. I could hear one telling the other stuff so I asked if she was a trainee. She said yes and asked if that was a problem, I said no that I was pleased there was a trainee. I don't know why I was pleased really! I think it's cos I'd read a thread about people not wanting trainees there for their birth. But I didn't mind at all so I was pleased that she didn't have to deal with someone who didn't want her there. 

So anyway I'd started pushing, it was agony! I'd had some injection, I don't even know what it was. The previous midwife said it wouldn't help with the pain but would relax me in between. I was relaxed inbetween but I'm not sure that helped! I kept saying after each contraction 'is that nearly it? Will he be here with the next push?' they said no, a few more yet. I was gutted, I honestly thought he would be here in the next push, every time. It hurt so much it felt like he'd have to be out in a minute. They could see his head and said it was small - LIARS!! 

Danny was being brilliant, operating the tens and staying right by my side. I was grabbing his shirt through contractions/pushing, I didn't want to hurt him, and definitely didn't want to break his fingers so he couldn't work! So I grabbed the side of the bed instead. If they had offered me a c-section then I'd have taken it. Or an epidural, which I'd said no to earlier. Not sure if my legs were in stirrups at this point, they were at some point. I just kept thinking 'I can't do another one'...

I was on my back, and said to them should I get on my side - I did but his heartrate dropped when I did so I couldn't. So I had to be on my back - it's all a blur really from there, but as I was pushing his heartrate dropped drastically, I don't know what to... but all of a sudden there was loads of people in the room, and they'd bought in the resuscitation equipment. They said the cord was probably around his neck and they needed to get him out immediately. His head also wasn't in the right position that's why I couldn't get him out on my own, not sure exactly what position he was in but it wasn't right... I was pushing so hard, it's the worst pain I have ever ever felt and I honestly didn't think I could push again when the next contraction came. They were telling me not to scream but I couldn't help it. 
Apparently they tried to get the forceps in without cutting me, but couldn't. Assume they injected me for the cut, I don't remember. I don't know how many pushes until he was out, but when he came out it was such a huge relief that it was over. The cord wasn't around his neck, I think he did a small cry, and I think they put him straight on me. Danny was crying, he thought that was it and we'd lost him... I cried too, and said about 12 times 'is he ok'? and kept kissing his head. 
They took him away really quickly, I don't actually know why. I kept saying I wanted skin to skin contact with him but they were checking him I guess, it felt like they had him for ages. 

Anyway, they then told me I needed stitching up. My legs were in stirrups, and I was shaking having been pushing so hard. I hate stitches, I hate watching them being done it's just one of those things that freaks me out. They injected me and started stitching, it was horrible and I could feel it. There was loads of stitches, it seemed to take forever. They told me to keep taking gas and air to help, but it didn't help! The injection wore off and I could properly feel the last few stitches, it was horrible. 

They finally gave Sammuel back and he fed straight away. We were so shocked we didn't even let anyone know for over half an hour. Danny just kept saying 'I don't know how the fuck you did that'. I don't know either!

x x x


----------



## TntArs06

SBB- My vagina now hurts!!! OMG that is such a horrid story. You poor thing. I do NOT do well with pain and all that sounds horrifying! IDK how you did it girl. But with all that you did a good job and little sammuel latched good the first time! So thats so good. I hope my story isn't as scary as yours and our baby latches good. I really want to breast feed and alot of women here dont do it and prefer formula... which scares me cuz of recalls! But I am soo impressed with how hard and well you worked through that!


----------



## SBB

TNT that cracked me up - your vagina hurts now :rofl: 

I'm sure your birth will be totally different, and you cab always get an epidural to block the pain. I will next time! 

Definitely breast feed, my bump was gone after a week. I'm almost back to pre pregnancy weight already. One of the girls from my clomid preg thread put on about 28lbs while trying, then pregnancy weight, and she's lost all of that already after 4 weeks! That's a great reason to BF! 
It's also just so much easier than sterilising everything. 
So totally aim to do it! 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> TNT that cracked me up - your vagina hurts now :rofl:
> 
> I'm sure your birth will be totally different, and you cab always get an epidural to block the pain. I will next time!
> 
> Definitely breast feed, my bump was gone after a week. I'm almost back to pre pregnancy weight already. One of the girls from my clomid preg thread put on about 28lbs while trying, then pregnancy weight, and she's lost all of that already after 4 weeks! That's a great reason to BF!
> It's also just so much easier than sterilising everything.
> So totally aim to do it!
> 
> X x x

Wow that is awesome about the pre-preg weight already! FANTASTIC!!! :thumbup: Im trying to do one step at a time and try to get through 1st tri first! :haha: Then I think I worry more about birthing issues! :haha: 

I really do wanna breast feed and it is so much better for baby and cheaper for the parents. My friend spends $25 for one can that lasts maybe a week...if that! So eventually that adds up! Specially when its free outta your ta ta's! :haha: PLUS the whole getten skinny really fast helps! :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: girls

well im in a great mood, i went horseriding yesterday, (first time in ages!) i rode an awesome horse, and the place i went has an adult riding club, that rides about 2.5 hours once a month, doing diff training every month. sounds like soooo much fun :happydance: i so wanna do that!! sorry that was off topic :dohh: 



> Dandy how are you doing!

celtic im good thanx :thumbup: im just waiting to start the bd and hopefully Ov 

AJ heres hoping AF is a no show, you might be our next bfp girl :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

omg sbb...what tnt said :argh: 

i cant believe you didnt have the epidural!! :O im soo having that...no way would i try without it :dohh: im a biiiigg chicken :dohh: gosh thats one scary story

btw love the pics of little sam :) love him in the teddy outfit :cloud9:


----------



## SBB

Aw dandy the horse riding sounds great! I love horses :) 

TNT don't worry about the birth yet. You don't need to even think about it til 3rd tri. And I wasn't even worried at the end... I was scared, but by then you just want them out and safe and sound! That's the main thing, and it's just one day (or a bit more in my case) then that's all done ad you can get on with being a mummy :D 

X x x


----------



## nypage1981

Lovely story SBB!-What is a TENS?? 

I so hope I get to that point......I am nervous because of my temp going lower. SIgh. why why why did I do the temp....and at noon, after running errands, at that. Now im scared all over again.


----------



## SBB

A noon temperature means absolutely nothing! Either take it the same time every morning as soon as you wake, or not at all... Ok? You've been told! No point in worrying over something irrelevant! 
My temps were up and down after my bfp anyway... 

A TENS is a machine that you stick 4 pads to your back and it gives you little electric shock type things to interrupt the pain basically... It really helps! 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

Aww - SBB your story brought a tear to my eye. So moving! You sound really brave and your Danny sounds like a darling! And I love the new pics and video of Sammuel. You're an inspiration as to why it's so important to keep TTC and not give up!! :hugs:

NY - I'd say stop temping!!! You'll only torment yourself with every change, wondering what it's about. I know it's really hard not to stress about things, but I think the best thing you can do now is try to stay positive and do whatever makes you feel good - get some pampering, nice bath, relaxing music, candles, nice food, cuddles, etc - your little bean needs you to be strong :hugs:

AJ - I can't believe how good you are at holding out. I would have tested about 3 times by now!!! Good luck when you do, it does all sound promising! 

Dandy - when are you due to O? Glad to hear you got some PMA back for this month and horse-riding sounds like a lovely distraction!

I'm a bit confused now this cycle because I thought I would O tomorrow or Wednesday but I'm still getting low readings on the CBFM. Hopefully this is a good thing because my OH is on business until Wednesday. It would be great if I could O on Friday or Saturday then we'll be able to get lots of BD-ing in for this month!!

Hi to everyone else - lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## TntArs06

Dandy- I love horses!! I love to go riding. Such a great time and so relaxing to me. Horses are beautiful creatures!

Sbb- I love the tens!!! I used to have 3 fractures in my back and didn't want surgery so I just rested and used that thing. LOVED it. I still have it too! Ya I wont be worrying about birth time until I get further along and make it that far. Backache is back today and mild cramping...so hope this is a good thing. LOL which im sure its fine. For some reason I have a better feeling this time around than last time. I still say "what if" but im sure that will subside some when I get further along. 

NY- Uh oh you been TOLD by SBB!! You have officially joined this thread! :haha: SBB gives a good telling off when our minds go psycho on us! Just love it! As for the temp thing...I agree with what SBB said...the temp doesn't matter unless you do it the same time every morning BEFORE you get outta bed. Any other temp after that doesn't count! So dont worry about that right now! Just try and relax (i know easier said than done) and just go with the flow until your first appt! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Thank you leeze what a lovely thing to say :hugs: 

TNT I'm glad you feel positive about it - it all sounds good so far and I'm sure you've got a sticky bean in there! 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, just had to run to the bathroom and wipe cuz i was sure af was on her way! But nothing, just a lot (A LOT!) of creamy cm, no pink tinges or anything, so yay! :D

The TENS sounds interesting, i've never heard of that before.

TNT, definitely breast feed, just think, no getting out of bed at nights to mix formula or warm bottles, and like you said its cheaper and you're sure you're giving your baby all the antibodies he/she needs. Just be sure to pull and squeeze your nipples like in the last few months of pregnancy to toughen your nipples so they dont get so sore when you start breastfeeding.


----------



## SBB

AJ your symptoms are so good! I'd be surprised if you're not pregnant! 

Yeah start your nipple training before birth :haha: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

SBB your pictures are amazing. he is so stunning!!!! i agree with NY, i want a bear suit too :haha:

AJ symptoms sound good, can't wait to hear more from you tomorrow!!

have a good night girls.


----------



## AJThomas

Good night Never, have a good one lovely.


----------



## Leeze

Woo-hoo - AJ - lots of creamy CM is a great sign!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB holy crap on a stick:wacko: I was cringing reading that as well ouch ouch ouch!!!! you know if they let you stand like you wanted to, it would not of ended up like that at all :growlmad: I bet the reason they wanted you on the bed is because you were on the trace machine! they could have let you kneel on the bed even. you did amazing so proud of you! Im so glad they didnt get the drip in I mean if you found the pains bad then it would have been a killer and to be honest I would say you have ended up with a c section it would have been to much for you both. 

TNT LOL dont worry we are here to help you along and for tips for labour as well :happydance:

Dandy I love horses as well, have not done that in sooo long I have a cob at home in my parents :flower:

ok got to go get ready for tomorrow! 

AJ FX


NY I stopped temping as well, your going to worry any way and I thought temping made me worse :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

yes i love horses too, unfortunately i had a scare on one a few years ago, thats prob why i havent ridden lots since, but the horse they put me on yesterday i had no fear on :thumbup: she was so sweet :)

leeze as for when im due to O :shrug: maybe in a week...maybe longer :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

celtic....im on my way to your parents...meet me there :winkwink: i used to have a horse, but they are just soo expensive to keep, once i got a husband, puppy and a mortgage i had to give him away :dohh: :cry:


----------



## TntArs06

Aj- I sooo can't wait for you to test. I too will be shocked if you not preggo. FX my dear!

Celtic- I will be thinking of you tomorrow as you go to your appt. I hope it goes well for you and get to see little! :hugs:

Never- Have a good night hun!

Dandy- I hope you O soon and get that BFP!!! DAG NAMMIT! :haha:


----------



## dandybrush

tnt me too :trouble:


----------



## TntArs06

AJ- I just got excited to look at your temps and realized you aren't temping this week! :rofl: The wait is KILLING ME!!!!


----------



## xcharx

Can't leave u ladies alone for a day without missing loads :haha: 

Aj - test damn u :haha: when u going to test?? :) I'm excited 

Dandy - do I need to shout at your ovaries again?? 

Sbb - I LOVE that bear suite, soo cute :D gosh ur labour sounds painfull, really not looking forward to it.. but u did it babe & have a gorgeous son :hugs: 

Tnt - how u feeling hun :hugs:

How is everyone else? Mucho love to u all :hugs: :kiss:

Somebody asked y ians mum has to like the place we buy, it because she's given us the £20,000 deposit :) but at the end of the day I liked that place soo if she's not gna like the place we choose id rather.not have her money!


----------



## TntArs06

xcharx said:


> Can't leave u ladies alone for a day without missing loads :haha:
> 
> Aj - test damn u :haha: when u going to test?? :) I'm excited
> 
> Dandy - do I need to shout at your ovaries again??
> 
> Sbb - I LOVE that bear suite, soo cute :D gosh ur labour sounds painfull, really not looking forward to it.. but u did it babe & have a gorgeous son :hugs:
> 
> Tnt - how u feeling hun :hugs:
> 
> How is everyone else? Mucho love to u all :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> Somebody asked y ians mum has to like the place we buy, it because she's given us the £20,000 deposit :) but at the end of the day I liked that place soo if she's not gna like the place we choose id rather.not have her money!


Feeling alright I suppose. My boobs started to REALLY hurt yesterday. And I mean REALLY hurt where my nightgown hurt them. :haha: Little bit of nausea and backaches. Im up at a weird hour too right now but went to bed early. So pretty tired but not quiet nappen yet. Just hopen and praying this one sticks.

How are you? Whens your gender scan?


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - I'm praying with ya :hugs: I'm sure it will  hehe I'm lucky my boobs never hurt that bad :haha: ooh I love my naps :) oh yea what did ur donor say when u told him the good news?? 
I'm going to book ma gender scab in a min :D it'll be either next Thursday or friday ;)
X


----------



## TntArs06

Char- Our donor is very happy for us! Yayaya to the scan being soon :happydance: Thats so exciting!!! Can't wait!

Celtic- Just checken to see how things went? :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

ok, ok, i did my temp today, kinda out of habit, just woke up and pushed it in my mouth :dohh: i'll get a test today and probably test in the morning with fmu.


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> ok, ok, i did my temp today, kinda out of habit, just woke up and pushed it in my mouth :dohh: i'll get a test today and probably test in the morning with fmu.

YAYAYA FX FX FX :happydance::happydance::haha::winkwink::blush::hugs::kiss:


----------



## nevertogether

YAY FOR TOMORROW!!!!!! GOOD LUCK LOTS OF ::dust: HONEY BUNCHES!!! :yipee:


----------



## TntArs06

Never- 10 days girl!!! :happydance: YAYAYA


----------



## nevertogether

:headspin:


----------



## AJThomas

so your hsg is the day before you see your dh Never?


----------



## nevertogether

yes AJ. was going to try to reschedule it until march, but my company decided to send me to school the 1-18 of march so my only shot is to have it now or wait until april, but even in april, i will see DH right after.


----------



## AJThomas

oh ok. what cd will you be on when you see your dh?


----------



## nevertogether

early in my cycle i believe. i think i'm due AF on the 12th so i will be on about CD7. no chance this month unfortunately!


----------



## AJThomas

awww, well have a great time anyway, at least you can just have fun without worrying about timing or anything like that.


----------



## nevertogether

yeah! a little part of me is still disappointed though, blah. our next shot is probably going to be my april/may cycle. seems so far away!


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - Aww soo happy for ya :) what a luvly guy! 

Aj - yay for testing :happydance: fxd for u :thumbup:

Never - yay for seeing dh :hugs: sorry u won't get a chance for a bfp :( but I know you'll have a good time anyway ;) hehe!! 

Right ladies... Friday 18th I shall find out if my buba is a girl or boy :) mega excited now!! 

Xxxx


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: char! the day i see DH! the 18th will be a good day! :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Omg is it :o yay :happydance: is this when u 2 are going on honeymoon? X


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: thanx char, but Ov isnt late yet :shrug: hold off on the telling off till i actually start getting frustrated :haha: :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

aj i have everything crossed for you :dust: 

never :hugs: :yipee: for when u see your OH :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

char - no that is in april


----------



## Linny

Never....:happydance: that your seeing your DH in ten days, that soooo exciting :D

SBB....Ouch!!! I honestly have to say i take my hat off to ladies like you that have long labours with no sleep and are then expected to push at the end of it! I was shattered just missing one nights sleep and thankfully the proper pushing phase was only 38 mins but it made me laugh when you kept asking if it was nearly over, and if the head was there. The two hours i spent on delivery I was told I could push the whole time cos it felt better an i'd had no pain relief and i just kept asking all the time.....can you see the head? Am I nearly done? :rofl: :rofl: It is kinda scary though, i had the doc stick her hands inside me to put a clip on her head cos they couldn't monitor her properly and then she left her hand in there while I had a contraction cos wanted to see if my cervix was ready, bloody hurt!!

As for BF for me, I'm giving it 8 more days till she's four weeks (unless she gets into more of a routine by then!)! Ive had an up and down experience, she still wants to feed all the time and I'm soo shattered. last night we gave her expressed bottle 120ml at 8, she then wanted feeding at 9.20pm, she went down till 10.45 and fed again, then 12.30am, 3.20am and fed 6 more times between then and 6.30am in which she wouldn't sleep. She only feeds for like 10 mins and once off won't latch back on either boob. Sounds selfish but I'm not enjoying it anymore, i just resent having to do it sometimes now, esp when I'm tired, which is awful :(

Celtic...did you find induction date out today?

Char...ooh finding out the sex, how exciting :)

Hope everyone else is well :)

Congrats NY by the way, all those symptoms your getting sound very normal to me :)


----------



## Kiki0522

SBB- Sammuel is SO adorable! I absolutely love that bear outfit! 

Leeze- You had your HSG right? How was it? Uncomfortable or painful?

AJ- Fingers crossed so tightly for you! Everything is sounding so promising for you! 

Never- 10 days until you see your DH! That is awesome! 

Char- That's too bad Ian's mom didn't like the place but that is a generous deposit. I do agree with you though. If you really like it, you should go for it! You gender scan is next Friday! That is SO exciting! I can't wait to hear!!

Tnt- How are you feeling? 

Linny- Hello hun! It's nice to see you! Maisy is just beautiful! BF doesn't work for everyone so do not feel bad if you just aren't enjoying it anymore. It's must be hard when she's feeding that much!

AFM- I had my blood draw yesterday. My level is at 8! I don't have to go for anymore blood, thank goodness. I have been about 10 times in the past 3 weeks. So I'm happy about that. And I can finally have a drink, BD, take my vitamins and take my maca again!! SO happy about all of that! I have a followup appt on the 17th. I'm praying for AF to come so I can schedule an HSG as soon as possible! :)

Hello to everyone!! :hi:


----------



## Linny

:hi: kiki....so glad you no longer have to have blood tests. It must be q relief to finally be able to get things back on track! C'mon :witch: show your face :)

Thanks for the support, I feel dreadful about it. Have wanted to quit so many times but guilt makes me perservere and then there are days that are good and think she's finally settling only for it to go back the next day. The health visitor says its cos she was a small baby and has lots of calories to catch up on and likes to cluster feed. She's just had her cluster feed this aft so hope thats it for tonight :)


----------



## Kiki0522

Haha I would have never thought I wanted AF to show up! :laugh2: But yes bring on the witch! 

You are welcome. It must be so hard and exhausting. I don't have any experience but I definitely want to give it a go when I have a baby. But I have heard from people it just doesn't work with everyone. Try not to feel guilty. You are a wonderful mommy to keep at it even though it has been difficult!


----------



## SBB

Great news on the numbers kiki :hugs: 

Linny BF is hard, and it's definitely not for everyone. I was in tears at 6.30am as I hadn't slept because sammuel wouldn't settle and wanted constant feeding ALL night! It's so exhausting! I think they have growth spurts.. He is opposite to maisy though in that he'll often feed for an hour! 
What about pumping exclusively? Pump every 3 hours or whatever and give her that in a bottle? Perhaps you could try that for a week? Just thought it's a halfway option if you're struggling with feeling guilty. 
Whatever you decide don't feel bad. Formula isn't bad for her! A happy mummy is important too. :hugs: 

Hey everyone :wave: 
Sorry I've only read this page I haven't caught up properly! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

And linny I think you need to change your status - I think your maca bub stuck!!!! 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

ha ha - good one SBB, Linny's maca bub definitely stuck!!! :haha::haha:

Linny - I agree with the others, you're a real trooper for sticking at the BF when it's 6-8 times a night - that's a serious lack of sleep - but there's probably only so long you can do that before you crack up and it's definitely v important to have a happy mum as well as a happy bub! :hugs:

Kiki - I did have the HSG, last Thursday. Was ok-ish! Not quite as painful as I had built it up to be but was pretty uncomfortable. A bit like having a smear test but as well as feeling something being inserted into the cervix there was also a build up of pressure that felt similar to AF cramps. I then felt a bit strange afterwards, kinda disorientated and a bit weak (I think this was partly due to going on my own and it all hitting me afterwards what I had just experienced) - I then was in pain for about 3-4 hours - the pain was a bit like a cross between AF cramps and constipation (although I wasn't constipated). But, emotionally it felt great to have it done, like it was a step nearer to the BFP - and I kept telling myself that the pain from childbirth would be a lot worse so I needed to brace myself and get through it. I would recommend taking your OH or a friend with you if you can for moral support as it wasn't very nice going on my own (I arranged it at such short notice it was difficult to get anyone to go with me) - also make sure you can relax and be comfortable for the rest of the day afterwards so don't work or do any chores or anything. Glad to hear your levels have dropped, let's hope AF hurries up (not often we say that!) :hugs::hugs:

AJ - fingers and everything else crossed for tomorrow!!!

Hi to everyone else, I need to go and help a friend with a job application so just a quick one from me. My OH gets back tomorrow and I got my first high on the CBFM today so hopefully we'll still have a couple of chances this month to BD at the right time. Fingers crossed for us too

:dust:


----------



## AJThomas

fx'd Leeze, sorry the hsg was ruff for you but if it brings your bfp it will be worth it! Good luck wit the bd'ing.

Dh is being a booboo head, we have a friend that works at a pharmacy and he wants to buy the test from her but i'm a private person and i dont want anybody up in my business u kno, an i kno she's gonna ask questions so i asked him to buy it elsewhere and he's grumbling and stuff so he didnt buy it! i could so smack him right now. I'll see if i can still get one today :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> Feeling alright I suppose. My boobs started to REALLY hurt yesterday. And I mean REALLY hurt where my nightgown hurt them. :haha: Little bit of nausea and backaches. Im up at a weird hour too right now but went to bed early. So pretty tired but not quiet nappen yet. Just hopen and praying this one sticks.

cotton whool pads work a treat:thumbup: I used to use them all the time when mine were killing me :hugs:

Linny how about doing both? you could supplement with FF esp at the night time feed hopefully setteling her for longer. when you are feeding her let her feed off one side only she could be a really good feeder and empties your breast after 10 minutes but I wonder if she is sometimes drinking the foremilk this is the thirst quencher and the hindmilk contains all tha calories but then if she is gaining weight and having wet and dirty nappies I wouldnt worry about that as she is getting enough then, may be a soother either! 

The first 6 weeks are the hardest,when they have growth spurts they feed more often. MY DS3 was exactly the same fed constantly for the first 6 weeks but I kept going prob becuase guilt and determination and he started to settle a bit better ,I did manage to get more sleep at night as well which makes what ever the day throws at you better. it does get easier they drop feeds and settle in to a good routine. BUT I have to agree with SBB if swapping to FF is the right option for you both then all that matters is a happy mummy casue that = happy baby. dont struggle on if your not enjoying it, 4 weeks ia a job well done and I admire you for sticking with it. I would try doing both first see how that goes may be, if you do swap to FF introduce it slowly as stopping one and going on to the other can lead to avery unhappy baby and constipation :hugs:


Had my scan today and girls I was nearly :cry::wacko: baby is big, doctor estimated 7 pounds now! OMG 4 weeks before they arrange induction what size am I going to end up with Im scared now. it is looking like induction for around the 10 of March ( I hope) FX its just a fat litttle tummy :wacko: blood sugars are good though, they upped my insulin again, but that will happen every week now!

On a better note,I got some lovely little outfits for baby:cloud9:


----------



## Kiki0522

Leeze- Thank you so much for the input and advice on the HSG! I will definitely take it all into consideration when I have mine done which is hopefully very very soon! :)

AJ- Maybe you should smack him. It may make you feel better, hehe. But I understand why you would want to keep that private and he should just understand too. :hugs:

Celtic- How big do babies keep growing a week usually? March 10th is coming up so soon! That is very exciting! Very good news on your blood sugars too! :thumbup:


----------



## caitierigdon

hey ladies, hope you have room for one more! i started maca a couple days ago after a friend that was TTC for 6 mos got preggers the first month she was on it. We've been TTC for 18 mos and I was on the TTC circuit with my first husband so it's a total of 4 years for me! It's been really encouraging to read your stories!


----------



## AJThomas

welcome Caiti! your ttc journey has been a long one already but i hope its a short one from this point forward.


----------



## TntArs06

Hi girls!!!

Cait- You are def welcome here!!! Such a great thread and you will get addicted to us here!! As I am very addicted to knowing whats going on with the girls here. I hope the maca works great for you. 

Celtic- :rofl: what the heck is cotton pads??? :haha: Im so glad your numbers are good and induction will be soon! I can't wait to see little. Are your three boys feeling better? My friend that had GD ended up in a Csection bc her baby was 9 lbs 13oz. He was a big boy. 

Linny- I love the new pic! Maisey is soo cute! I have never BF so I have no idea what to say. But a client at our salon pumps and feeds and it has helped her a bit. But you can only do what you can. Your nights sound exhausting so :thumbup: to hard your trying. I hope she gets in a routine soon.

AJ- OMG darn that OH!!! :dohh: I hate going to buy tests I feel like everyone stares at you. So I dont blame you for getting upset. I can't wait for you to test though!!!

Leeze- I hope you do have a shot as well. I just BARELY caught it this time I think cause our donor showed up the day I O'd and he fell asleep in the process of getting the swimmers out. :dohh: So we didn't actually insem until 2am that night. So there is still a chance hunni! 

Kikki- I am so glad your numbers are finally dropping now. I hated getting that blood work constantly. And I couldn't WAIT until AF came back. Took 54 days but she came FULL FORCE! Im just glad that you are gonna be able to get back on track again.

AFM- My boobs hurt SOOOOO BADDDD!!! OMG I took my bra off and I swear I coulda just barely brushed them and scream. And I have these veins all showing up... Im pretty pale anyways so you can see my veins on my boobs but now I see HUGE veins! :rofl: I know TMI but figured you could use a nice laugh. They are already HUGE...Im usually a triple D so I can only imagine how big they will get.


----------



## TntArs06

linny- I forgot to add that sense that client pumped also they froze the milk in disposable bottle bags and then warmed in hot water and her OH helped her feed through the night....so thats an option also.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks for the congrats Linny! I hope that my symptoms just mean im actually going to have a baby out of all this and not more heartache!

Tnt- Mine started hurting today too....they usually do from ovulation til AF just like this but this time they took until now. SO sensitive. ugh. Also, the back aches are crazy. I just want to lay down!

Leeze- hi! Are you feeling positive about this month or do you think next cycle? 

Hope everyone else is well- 

Im still feeling crampy but am supposedly 5 weeks about, so hope its ok to be a bit crampy. Not like AF, but dull, and just there. Just praying and praying......

AJ test!!!! go get them yourself if the man cant do it! 

Linny- I unfortunately had to quit BF fairly soon so I respect you for sticking it out...good luck with it, you are doing great. 



kIKI- YAY for lowering numbers! Thats finally coming to an end and you can try again. So happy for you. 

Celtic- im sorry you've got such a big baby in there already! Are they worried about the baby having diabetes as well? 

Caiti- welcome!


----------



## TntArs06

nypage1981 said:


> Tnt- Mine started hurting today too....they usually do from ovulation til AF just like this but this time they took until now. SO sensitive. ugh. Also, the back aches are crazy. I just want to lay down!

Ya mine have NEVER had any feeling in them. Not even my nips. The last time they hurt was my last preg...but they stopped hurting after MC began. So im welcoming my hurt boobies right now! :haha: Just can't believe how sore they are. If your 5 weeks...thats what Im about at!


----------



## TntArs06

caitierigdon said:


> hey ladies, hope you have room for one more! i started maca a couple days ago after a friend that was TTC for 6 mos got preggers the first month she was on it. We've been TTC for 18 mos and I was on the TTC circuit with my first husband so it's a total of 4 years for me! It's been really encouraging to read your stories!

What kinda are you taking and how much?


----------



## rosababy

Never, I'm so excited for you and your dh!!! I'm sorry it won't be during your fertile time, but you'll have so much fun!

Aj, for all of our sanity, you better test in the morning!! Your chart looks VERY VERY promising!!!! FX so hard for you!

Kiki, I miss you! I'm so glad you're numbers are down and you can start living again!! Have that drink, girl! Come on, AF!! (sounds weird to say that...)

Celtic, 7 lbs! March birthdays make for GREAT babies (Mine is March 20th :winkwink:).

caitierigdon, (how can we shorten that name? I had to cut/paste it!) Welcome! I'm kind of new here, too, but these ladies are wonderful. :hugs: It's my first cycle on maca, too. I hope we have good luck!!

Tnt, sorry about your sore :holly: That must suck...my (.)(.) are always sore, so I'm in trouble when I get pregnant!

Ny, miss you too, girl. Where you been lately?! Praying hard for you and your little bean. :hugs:

Afm, my sis-in-law (a midwife) looked at my blood test results and said my progesterone levels are too low. My doc said "everything looks fine" because technically, my levels are in the "range of normal" but since it was 7 dpo, they should have been WAY WAY higher, and they didn't look too closely, I guess. :shrug: So, I've been on progesterone creme since October, but I guess it isn't doing much. I have an appointment with a new ob-gyn on the 23rd of this month, and I'll ask him. I know there are suppositories and pills to take, but the problem is getting someone to prescribe them to me. 

I'm most frustrated, because I feel like I can pretty much count myself out until I get that fixed. Does anyone think Maca can fix that? (a long shot, I know, but it's all I've got...) Feeling pretty down tonight. :cry:


----------



## rosababy

Oh I forgot to ask...how much Maca should I be taking to make it effective? Right now, I take 1000 mg. Should I be taking more?


----------



## TntArs06

Rosa- :rofl: that pic of the ta ta's just cracked me up. I showed amy and she just started cracken up too :rofl: I took 1575mg of maca. I know a few here took the max dose but I tend to react to alot of meds generally so I always stayed at that. As far as the prog and maca...I have no clue honestly. I have been using progest cream...an all natural one from my herbal store in town. I think you can still get preg just need to get the prog under control to keep it. Which most drs should do a prog test if you ask them to bc your worried about losing. And they will tell you if they are or not and if they are I know some preg women did the suppositories! So hopefully that will help cheer you up some. It will happen hun!


----------



## AJThomas

oh Rosa, if i had a test i would :dohh: in Jamaica everywhere closes at 5 and the one pharmacy that was open after had no frers, its the same place we checked last time so i'm just thinking if i am pregnant a day or two wont change that and i would hate to see a bfp, i'd rather see af so lets see if she shows tomorrow!

if no af tomorrow then i'll be confident in saying i am pregnant so fx'd!


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> oh Rosa, if i had a test i would :dohh: in Jamaica everywhere closes at 5 and the one pharmacy that was open after had no frers, its the same place we checked last time so i'm just thinking if i am pregnant a day or two wont change that and i would hate to see a bfp, i'd rather see af so lets see if she shows tomorrow!
> 
> if no af tomorrow then i'll be confident in saying i am pregnant so fx'd!

FX my dear!!!


----------



## nevertogether

i don't have time to say much else, because i have to leave for work in about twenty minutes and still have to get ready and take my dog out. but just wanted to say -

CELTIC - my birthday is march 10!!!! :yipee: 

have a good day ladies. i will come on later tonight and post much more! :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Hello everyone!

AJ...fingers are tightly crossed for you tomorrow.

Kiki - really pleased about your numbers, its been a long road for you but you'll get there. Next step HSG!

Celtic - thats a big baby already, hope all goes well.

Never - April/May will soon come round...I am hoping thats going to be my month so if all goes to plan we can be bump buddies!

Dandy - how is everything with you?

AFM - had my follow up appointment/scan on Monday and its showing that my body is still holding onto stuff (probably blood clots) I was prepared for this as I was starting to feel pressure really low down. After meeting with the registrar he said it is really low down around my cervix so he is hopeful in the next few days my body will expel it. I go back Monday for a repeat scan and appointment. I really, really do not want a d&c so positive thoughts ladies that my body figures this out for itself. I am back on the green tea today and as soon as my scan shows everything has gone I will be back on the vitamins and maca and will be ttc again. Not allowed back to work yet so just chilling at home with my dogs, OH is still being wonderful and apart from the occasional emotional moment I am doing really well.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kiki0522 said:


> Celtic- How big do babies keep growing a week usually? March 10th is coming up so soon! That is very exciting! Very good news on your blood sugars too! :thumbup:

They can gain 1 onz a day so half a pound in a week! on average till 37 weeks then it slows down a little to just under half a pound a week after that. :wacko: god so thats about another two pounds on top of the 7 so a 9 pounder around the time the induce me :haha: OH well what can you do



caitierigdon said:


> hey ladies, hope you have room for one more! i started maca a couple days ago after a friend that was TTC for 6 mos got preggers the first month she was on it. We've been TTC for 18 mos and I was on the TTC circuit with my first husband so it's a total of 4 years for me! It's been really encouraging to read your stories!

Your very welcome and I hope your journey is short and sweet, you will love it here :flower:



rosababy said:


> Celtic, 7 lbs! March birthdays make for GREAT babies (Mine is March 20th :winkwink:).
> 
> Afm, my sis-in-law (a midwife) looked at my blood test results and said my progesterone levels are too low. My doc said "everything looks fine" because technically, my levels are in the "range of normal" but since it was 7 dpo, they should have been WAY WAY higher, and they didn't look too closely, I guess. :shrug: So, I've been on progesterone creme since October, but I guess it isn't doing much. I have an appointment with a new ob-gyn on the 23rd of this month, and I'll ask him. I know there are suppositories and pills to take, but the problem is getting someone to prescribe them to me.
> 
> I'm most frustrated, because I feel like I can pretty much count myself out until I get that fixed. Does anyone think Maca can fix that? (a long shot, I know, but it's all I've got...) Feeling pretty down tonight. :cry:

My 7 year old is the 22 of March :happydance: he was a 10 pounder :wacko: big but beautiful :cloud9:

I think Maca will help, some of the information I posted on Maca out lined how it balances out the hormones so helps increase progesterone. I hope your new doc will prescribe some for you, what about Ebay may be!



nevertogether said:


> i don't have time to say much else, because i have to leave for work in about twenty minutes and still have to get ready and take my dog out. but just wanted to say -
> 
> CELTIC - my birthday is march 10!!!! :yipee:
> 
> have a good day ladies. i will come on later tonight and post much more! :hugs:

were you late this morning, you must be like super woman in the mornings :thumbup:

Whoo hoo 10 of March :happydance: you know what is funny is Monday nite Paul said, Niamh I think they need to induce you and just for example its the 10 of March I dont even know what day that is..., so I was :haha: laughing my head off when its looking very likely that could be the date! it could be the day before either!! my poor DH was worried about them leaving me and going in to labour and him driving me the hour and if I was in pain or traffic was bad etc.
How are you feeling now any way, I hope supper excited getting close to seeing DH :happydance:

TNT cotton pads you know the ones you use to take off your make up made of cotton whool. they worked a treat, I mean your nipples could cut glass they stand out more and are so sore, great sign by the way. I was a DD now Im an f cup :wacko: I got two bras off ebay for nursing for a great price but Im on the look out now for ones that are not only handy for BF but offer support for bigger boobs!


----------



## Linny

OMG Yazzy......I'm so sorry :hugs: I hadn't had a chance to fully catch up so had no idea what you had been going through :hugs: :hugs:

I don't know what to say but just wanted you to know I am thinking of you. Sounds like you are being very strong and your OH is being wonderfully supportive too :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks for all your support ladies, I really appreciate your encouragment! I already express in the am cos I seem to produce alot of milk (prob due to the amount of times Maisy is on them :rofl:) and OH feeds her the bottle at night. It was to help her sleep longer but unfortunately she is just a greedy guts and doesn't help much :shrug:

Celtic & SBB...thanks :hugs: I am planning on expressing for as many feeds as I can manage and then top her up with FF :( I'm still giving it another week and hoping to god things improve cos I want the best start for her and feel like such a failure :cry:

The health visitor actually mentioned that to me Celtic, about the milk. She told me to keep her on the same boob to make sure she's getting the hind milk too. I think she is though cos she has ALOT of dirty/wet nappies, plus after her weight loss after birth she put on 10oz in 6 days so went to 6lbs 15oz. She will be weighed again tomorrow so providing she has gained more then it might encourage me to continue with it :)

Ive always had a small chest a B but since BF i'm a D :) Also back in pre-pregancy clothes, my tummy just disappeared. Its great as I'm bridesmaid for my sis in May, but kinda bad cos they ordered me a dress two sizes bigger so I'm hoping they can take it in :)

Celtic...blinkin heck....7lb!!!!!!!! That is a chunky monkey indeed :) Ooh can't wait till maca bub number 4 comes along!

SBB.....meant to say sammuel is gorgeous!

TNT...thanks hun, I'l post some more pics of her! I have to say i was shocked when I saw her head of hair, it looks like Rod Stewarts :rofl: :rofl:

AJ...good luck with the testing :)

:hi: never


----------



## Linny

PS...SBB jeez an hour he likes to feed???? That sounds very hard :( The only time she's like that is if she cluster feeds and she's off and on for two hours or so :growlmad:

:rofl: yep my maca bub did stick :rofl:


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- I thought Maca was to balance out the hormones...so yes, that would help progesterone you would think? That is what I was going to take it for also....I have been on Vit B for a while to help with progesterone and wasnt thinking it was helping until I got BFP. So, im continuing it, hoping my progesterone doesnt drop and lose the baby this time.....[-o&lt;


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- I thought Maca was to balance out the hormones...so yes, that would help progesterone you would think? That is what I was going to take it for also....I have been on Vit B for a while to help with progesterone and wasnt thinking it was helping until I got BFP. So, im continuing it, hoping my progesterone doesnt drop and lose the baby this time.....[-o&lt;

Thanks! I've always read and heard that Maca balances out hormones too, and since prog is a hormone, that's what I was inferring, but who knows. I've also read about Vit. B. Does anyone else know about this? I wonder if it's safe to do Vit B AND Maca? 

Your little bean will be just fine. It's getting nice and cozy in that warm uterus of yours. :winkwink: Let us know how the doc goes today.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Celtic and Tnt. I thought that maybe Maca would help with prog, since it's a hormone and Maca helps with hormones, just wasn't sure. I guess we'll find out!

Tnt, glad you liked :holly:!!! Isn't it hilarious?!


----------



## Linny

Rosa....I thought i had low progesterone when ttc cos i had spotting and a short LP. I tried vit B6 & B100 but to be honest for me it didn't help. I actually got my BFP after around 7 weeks of maca, not sure how it helped but it must have as i'd been ttc for 10 mths before starting the maca :shrug:


----------



## rosababy

Linny said:


> Rosa....I thought i had low progesterone when ttc cos i had spotting and a short LP. I tried vit B6 & B100 but to be honest for me it didn't help. I actually got my BFP after around 7 weeks of maca, not sure how it helped but it must have as i'd been ttc for 10 mths before starting the maca :shrug:

Thanks, Linny! That's good to hear! Thanks also about the Vitamins info. I think I'll try Maca for a while and continue the creme (cream?) and see how it works. I have normal LP and no spotting...the only thing is my LP is not consistent. Sometimes it's 12, but it's been 15, and last cycle, it was 16. Maybe my sil is being too conservative?? Who knows. :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

rosababy said:


> Thanks, Celtic and Tnt. I thought that maybe Maca would help with prog, since it's a hormone and Maca helps with hormones, just wasn't sure. I guess we'll find out!
> 
> Tnt, glad you liked :holly:!!! Isn't it hilarious?!

why dont you start on pregnacare vit it has Vit B in it, which is meant to help MS when you do get pregnanct! 

I treid Vit B as well for a while it wasnt on till I was on MACA for 3 months though that I got my BFP


Linny let us know how the weigh in goes, try getting in touch with the Lalech league as well may be some one from there can give you some advice or come out to you, or there might be a BF group near you. they deffo know more than me any way LOL I say if she is putting on weight she is just a fast feeder my friends DD was like that as well, fussy and fed often in the first few weeks as well. Ciara went to a BF group and found it great. 

Oh and please do not feel like a faliure, you are not!!!!:hugs:


----------



## caitierigdon

I'm taking the kind from vitamin shoppe...I think it's Nature's Way. 525mg per capsule and taking anywhere from 3-5 a day. I like the energy boost a lot. I'm 12 dpo on my first round using progesterone suppositories since my levels are low. I keep getting negative hpt's and I just want to start AF (never thought I would say that...) so I can do a full round of Maca while TTC.


----------



## nypage1981

Ladies- Im off to my first appointment and ive been sick to my tummy all day with nerves. I hate this worry. I hope all is well- pray for me!


----------



## CelticNiamh

caitierigdon said:


> I'm taking the kind from vitamin shoppe...I think it's Nature's Way. 525mg per capsule and taking anywhere from 3-5 a day. I like the energy boost a lot. I'm 12 dpo on my first round using progesterone suppositories since my levels are low. I keep getting negative hpt's and I just want to start AF (never thought I would say that...) so I can do a full round of Maca while TTC.

Are you charting at all, if not join fertily friendhttp://www.fertilityfriend.com/ we all use it and you can add your chart to your siggy so we can stalk, see I have an alternitibe motive :haha::blush:

if you are getting BFN may be start the MACA now it may help your hormones get back on track and help AF start may be! 

NY good luck :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

caitierigdon said:


> I'm taking the kind from vitamin shoppe...I think it's Nature's Way. 525mg per capsule and taking anywhere from 3-5 a day. I like the energy boost a lot. I'm 12 dpo on my first round using progesterone suppositories since my levels are low. I keep getting negative hpt's and I just want to start AF (never thought I would say that...) so I can do a full round of Maca while TTC.

I was just posting about my low progesterone levels. Do you mind me asking what your levels were when you had it tested? I think I might have to start some of the suppositories, too. Keep us updated! Good luck!

Celtic, I'm taking a multi-vitamin prenatal, and I just looked it up...it has B6 and B12. I'll ask my doc when I go in, because I've also heard not to take TOO much vitamin B because it can be really bad for you. Come on, MACA!! Work your magic!! :haha:


----------



## rosababy

nypage1981 said:


> Ladies- Im off to my first appointment and ive been sick to my tummy all day with nerves. I hate this worry. I hope all is well- pray for me!

Praying for you, Ny!! You'll be fine. Just breathe. Keep us updated...:hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone and welcome caiti - everyone's lovely on here so hopefully you'll feel very welcomed!! 4 years TTC is a long time, I hope maca helps you get that BFP! I've been TTC for 14 months now and this feels like a really long time so I can't imagine what 4 years feels like :hugs:

AJ - totally understandable about wanting to keep it private re HPT, fingers crossed when you get one that it's a lovely strong BFP. :hugs: Must be hard not to have chemists open late - most of ours are open till 7pm or 8pm and I think there's a couple open till midnight. Mind you, I've always got a stash of HPTs and OPKs at home - mainly from the internet but a couple of digital ones too!! :haha:

Yazzy - great to hear you're doing ok, I think it's understandable you'll be emotional sometimes. Here's hoping your body clears itself up and you don't need a d&c :hugs:

TNT - hooray for sore ta-tas - great sign!! :thumbup:

NY - good look at your appointment, fingers crossed for a sticky bean this time. I think cramping around 5 weeks is normal unless you get lots of bleeding too then it's normally a sign of your uterus expanding normally to make room for your growing bean! :hugs:

Celtic - 7 pounds already - uh-oh!! Sounds pretty healthy but a bit scary for when the birth comes. Fingers crossed it's as smooth as possible when it happens :hugs:

Never - not long now till you see your OH - and the HSG is next week, isn't it? Hopefully your BFP will be here by springtime :hugs:

Dandy - I hope your body behaves itself this month and doesn't make you wait ages for O :hugs:

Kiki - almost there honey, bring on AF so you can get the HSG and move forwards :hugs:

Kel - not seen you for a while hon, hope you doing ok - probably have some much deserved time out but we miss you!! :hugs::hugs:

AFM - I got a peak reading on CBFM today which was a surprise because I normally get 3 days of high readings. Luckily my OH is back tonight so he's going to get jumped on as soon as he gets back!!! Hold out a good thought for a good strong egg and some fast and healthy sperm!!! :happydance:

Hi to SBB, Linny, Char, Delilah, TTC and anyone I might have missed (hopefully not missed anyone though!!) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx for the hsg tip leeze, i kinda hope i never have to have one, but if i do i hope OH will come :dohh: 

linny like everyone has said BF is not for everyone :hugs: you are a great mum and will not be any less of a mum if you end up bottle feeding :thumbup: do what is right for you and bub :thumbup:

aj sorry to see the witch has arrived :hugs:

and....i forgot everything else :dohh:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: welcome cait


----------



## dandybrush

yazzy :wave: i hope your body figures it out too :hugs: i have everything crossed for you

im good thanx for asking, been busy busy, im going to a training in drive (dog training thing) seminar this weekend, i'll soon see if its useful or not :shrug: apart from that im just waiting to Ov but we havent started bding yet, so i hope its not in the next few days :dohh: i just got a guard for my teeth too, cause i grind my teeth when im asleep, they are pretty worn down i think :dohh:


----------



## caitierigdon

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! I saw some HSG talk on here...I got one on 12/23 (great Christmas gift, right?) and they wouldn't let OH go in with me...partly because of the radiation and partly because they said it was really hard for spouses to see that kind of thing. It was uncomfortable for me, but I seriously doubt I would have scarred OH for life.


----------



## caitierigdon

Oops just saw the page before haha...I just started doing heavy duty charting this month because I realized that my cycles were getting a little out of whack. My url for my chart is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/332d58 so stalk away!!

rosa-they didn't give me an exact number, they just said that it was "on the low side"...I think that means within a normal range but on the low side of normal. They put me on 200mg suppositories twice a day during the 2WW. I'm not really hot on it. I don't feel like it helped anything...in fact, this is hands-down my most painful PMS ever. OH and I decided that next cycle will be just maca and no progesterone. If you DO decide to take it-most definitely do the suppositories. Taking it orally is AWFUL, the side effects are at the point where you almost can't function day-to-day. 

I REALLY want to start AF!! This PMS suuuuuuuuuucks


----------



## rosababy

caiti, yikes. Thanks for the warning. Neither of the options sound that great, actually. :wacko: I hope you feel better.


----------



## Leeze

caitierigdon said:


> Thanks for all the warm welcomes! I saw some HSG talk on here...I got one on 12/23 (great Christmas gift, right?) and they wouldn't let OH go in with me...partly because of the radiation and partly because they said it was really hard for spouses to see that kind of thing. It was uncomfortable for me, but I seriously doubt I would have scarred OH for life.

Oooh, an HSG buddy!! Funny how they wouldn't let him in the room with you but good he was there to support you before and afterwards! I could have done with someone (pref my OH) to hold my hand on the way there, wait with me in the waiting room (mine was about 40 mins late and I got there an hour early because I was worried about not finding it or possible London transport issues and then I felt a bit dizzy and crampy afterwards and would really have appreciated my OH there to give me a big hug afterwards and a bit of pampering!!! Let's hope the HSGs help us get our BFPs, I definitely want to feel like it was worth it to go through all of that!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Leeze

dandybrush said:


> thanx for the hsg tip leeze, i kinda hope i never have to have one, but if i do i hope OH will come :dohh:
> 
> linny like everyone has said BF is not for everyone :hugs: you are a great mum and will not be any less of a mum if you end up bottle feeding :thumbup: do what is right for you and bub :thumbup:
> 
> aj sorry to see the witch has arrived :hugs:
> 
> and....i forgot everything else :dohh:

Did the witch get AJ - did I miss that? Ooh, I really hope it's not true


----------



## CelticNiamh

AJ huge hugs hun:hugs: stay positive and its good you temped so much I hope you are ok :hugs:

TNT love your ticker, been thinking about you how are you feeling!


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls- 

AJ sorry:( that sucks

Apparently progesterone is a very controversial topic in TTC and pregnancy. Went to my doc, asked for prog levels checked and for some suppositories to be safe. He said thats not necessary because there isnt any medical evidence that it will help with early pregnancy. It is used for preterm labor later on but isnt as effective early on and just drags out the inevidable.(sp?)....so im a little bummed. Was hoping to have my levels tested at least but h e sees no point in extra testing and doesnt think I have any reason to worry more than any other woman my odds of MC are the same. So- im not closer to having peace of mind than before the damn appointment! grrrrr. Im so glad he's so confident in everything but i am not.


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls...

Today is one of those days where I wished i lived on some island away from childish drama! I swear im 28 and I deal with it everywhere in this SMALL town! Ughh Apparently all of walmart is chatting about the "lesbian" couple having twins? We've only told 3 people that actually work there...one was the donor, a close friend, and Amy's close friends wife. So this is lovely...now everyone is upset I didn't tell them I was preg. Really?? Arrrgggg Sorry that was selfish!!!

NY- I did read that even if you do have high or low prog you can still have a MC. Im surprised he didn't test it anyways to give you peace of mind. Mine did...maybe look into another dr if youd like. Mine tested fine but still using the all natural prog cream....dime size amount...just in case. But I think it was worth a test at least!

Celtic- Thanks...I hope I didn't ginx myself by putting that up there. I was kinda scared to honestly. Been feeling ok besides the massive nausea and boob issues. Now I feel so mad about this that whole drama thing and really its nothen to be mad about I guess...maybe its the hormones but im like livid for some reason. How are you hunni?


----------



## Kiki0522

Tnt, Ny, Rosa, Yazzy, Leeze - Thank you so much for the positive words and well wishes for AF to come back soon!! :)

Rosa- Miss you too! I have just been hanging back a little bit. I'm sorry to hear you may have low progesterone. I have a feeling I do too but I haven't been tested for it so I'm not sure. I do believe Maca helps though because it balances the hormones so I think it gave me the progesterone I needed to conceive. Last cycle was my first time taking it and I conceived so I really do believe in it. 

Yazzy- I'm sorry to hear that your body is still holding onto stuff. I am hoping your body will expel it on it's own!! Fx'd for you hun and I'm thinking of you!

Celtic- A 9 pounder! My goodness! But you can do that if you had a 10 pounder! Wow.. you are tough! :)

Leeze- Fx'd for that strong egg and fast and healthy sperm! hehe. Go catch that egg! 

Cait- Welcome! :flower: These ladies are all so wonderful on here! 

AJ- I am so so sorry hun. We are here for you. :hugs:

Ny- I have heard that from doctors too about the progesterone. That it's not necessary but I also don't think it hurts so I wish he would have just gave you something to put your mind at ease! Or at least checked your levels. It will be okay though!! 

Tnt- That is just awful about everyone being upset for you not telling them! It is obviously completely up to you when to tell them. I don't understand people. :hugs: Great ticker!! :)

Afm- I have been spotting but only a little and it's brown. So i'm guessing just old blood but kind of happy my body is doing something. I am praying it turns into AF!!! :D

:hi: Hello Never, Char, SBB, Linny, Sparkle, Kel, & anyone else I missed!


----------



## nypage1981

Tnt- is this over the counter creme? I may just do that then, but he only said they would test me for it all with 3 MC's in a row. NIce. ...other than that I really like him though so don't know. He said he will do an early Ultrasound...so in a week and a few days he will do one to show me heartbeat and everything. Yikes, thats scary!


----------



## caitierigdon

Leeze said:


> caitierigdon said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the warm welcomes! I saw some HSG talk on here...I got one on 12/23 (great Christmas gift, right?) and they wouldn't let OH go in with me...partly because of the radiation and partly because they said it was really hard for spouses to see that kind of thing. It was uncomfortable for me, but I seriously doubt I would have scarred OH for life.
> 
> Oooh, an HSG buddy!! Funny how they wouldn't let him in the room with you but good he was there to support you before and afterwards! I could have done with someone (pref my OH) to hold my hand on the way there, wait with me in the waiting room (mine was about 40 mins late and I got there an hour early because I was worried about not finding it or possible London transport issues and then I felt a bit dizzy and crampy afterwards and would really have appreciated my OH there to give me a big hug afterwards and a bit of pampering!!! Let's hope the HSGs help us get our BFPs, I definitely want to feel like it was worth it to go through all of that!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well the good news is that our chances of conception are upped by 30% in the 6 months after the procedure so yaaay! We'll definitely get our :BFP: veeeery soon, I can feel it!


----------



## caitierigdon

Tnt-I know how you feel (not so much with the pregnancy) but with the childish MO people!! We're still dealing with OH's ex...people in MO need to get a hobby! Geez!


----------



## dandybrush

tnt sorry these pple are whispering about you, you told the pple you wanted to and if other want to gossip you just ignore them and let them dwell in their childishness...:dohh: that made sense in my head :hugs: chin up girl your a bigger person than they are


----------



## dandybrush

can i ask with OPK's does the second line fade after the 10 mins (it says not to read the result after 10mins) or does the second line get darker? cause i took an opk today, and i forgot about it prob looked at it half hour after i took it and it had 2 lines but one was lighter, so would it have faded? or got darker? shall i go with it being a negative?


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT can I say nicely F##k them, they should really get a life OMG some people :hugs: dont worry about them have they nothing better to do honestly:dohh:being corss is a good sign hun all part of the symptoms, dont worry about your ticker I felt like that as well :flower: worried I was jinxing my self! Im ok I feel huge was trying to have fun with DH last night and it so was not working I felt broken:cry: think my hormones are on over drive I want to try BD to see if it will help ripen the cervix making my induction easier or if Im lucky go my self :haha:

Kiki that's good something happening, so glad your levels are back to normal now:hugs: moving forward is so much better than limbo land. yep I managed to get a 10 pounder out but I never want to do that again, I was in bits couldn't breath I bruised my diaphragm pushing, my poor baby was black and blue form being squashed, plus his left side was dead numb I guess when he was born he was also treated for shock I was very lucky I didn't tear, but I was cut and they used a ventouse, I guess I know I can get a big baby out, but dont want my poor baby to suffer I don't think he will be that big, Im going with a 8 pound 9 baby in 4 weeks positive thinking :thumbup:

ny if a mc is caused by low progesterone then using the cream, tablets, etc will help prevent one from that, but if baby is not well or something else is wrong then nature will do what it needs to do sadly but I still use the cream to be honest, may be look in to getting some natural progesterone cream on line amazon or ebay! and if it helps reassure you then use it! it will be good for you to have an early scan get a better idea on dates, just don't worry if not mush is seen if its before 6 weeks it can take till the end of the 6th week or 7 weeks before a heart beat or fetal pole is seen! :hugs:

Yazzy hope you are ok, Think I missed your post but sounds like your stuck in limbo land so cruel :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Celtic- I'm so sorry that was so hard for you and the baby that was 10lbs! Oh fx'd this one isn't more than 9 so both you and baby will be okay! 

afm- I got a little crampy last night and my brown spotting turned to red this morning.. Fx'd it gets heavier! lol! It's so funny to be so excited about this! :happydance: Look at me dancing around because I got AF! Haha.. I sure hope it's AF though so I can schedule my HSG asap!! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kiki0522 said:


> Celtic- I'm so sorry that was so hard for you and the baby that was 10lbs! Oh fx'd this one isn't more than 9 so both you and baby will be okay!
> 
> afm- I got a little crampy last night and my brown spotting turned to red this morning.. Fx'd it gets heavier! lol! It's so funny to be so excited about this! :happydance: Look at me dancing around because I got AF! Haha.. I sure hope it's AF though so I can schedule my HSG asap!! :)

Thanks Kiki and go AF:happydance:


----------



## Leeze

dandybrush said:


> can i ask with OPK's does the second line fade after the 10 mins (it says not to read the result after 10mins) or does the second line get darker? cause i took an opk today, and i forgot about it prob looked at it half hour after i took it and it had 2 lines but one was lighter, so would it have faded? or got darker? shall i go with it being a negative?

I think what I've read before is that if it's really light then it shouldn't be counted because I think that we all have a little bit of LH in us all month and so with some tests we will tend to get a very faint line after 10 mins or so- I think that's why it shouldn't be read after 10 mins because I think if it's stronger then the line will come within the 10 mins. I don't think it will fade. I'd say it's probably negative but it could mean that O isn't too far away. Can you do another one this afternoon (try to hold your pee for 4 hours before if possible) just to check? :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Kiki0522 said:


> Celtic- I'm so sorry that was so hard for you and the baby that was 10lbs! Oh fx'd this one isn't more than 9 so both you and baby will be okay!
> 
> afm- I got a little crampy last night and my brown spotting turned to red this morning.. Fx'd it gets heavier! lol! It's so funny to be so excited about this! :happydance: Look at me dancing around because I got AF! Haha.. I sure hope it's AF though so I can schedule my HSG asap!! :)

Hooray for AF!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Leeze

BTW - has anyone heard from AJ because I don't see any posts from her saying AF is here?


----------



## Leeze

ooh - and I meant to say TNT - it's nobody's business except for you and Amy and anyone you want to share it with. Lots of people don't share their news about being preg until after 12 weeks so I think they've got no right to be annoyed you didn't share. this is your special moment and don't let anyone spoil it :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Celtic - I am honestly doing really well, annoying that I am waiting for my body to push out the last bits but I will be over the moon if it does do this and I get the all clear on Monday...that will be a lovely Valentine's Day present! If I don't have a d&c then we are just going to NTNP for a couple months so this would be the best option. Getting some pain but its all ok. I found a saying which was so true to me....'Every new beginning comes from another beginnings end' so lets look to a happy and positive future :)


----------



## TntArs06

Yazzy- Thats a nice saying! I like that alot! If your in pain hun make sure you call your nurse. I bled for 23 days and was in alot of pain and finally called and I had just a few little bits in me but wouldn't come out so had to have a d&c. It took the dr like 30 sec.s to get the bits out but they already started getting infected. I was told that if you have pain then sometimes can mean infection. So just watch out for that honnie.... im glad your doing a bit better though. Its nice to have lots of support.

Celtic- I heard alot of preg women don't like to BD cause they are afraid of poken the baby's head. :haha: But if its gonna soften the cervix a bit then go for it. Now not only has SBB made my vagina hurt...now you have!! :rofl: 10 FLIPPEN POUNDS and you pushed him out??!!! OOWWWWIIIIEEEEE..... Any dr here would have done a c-section. You poor woman....the whole "cutting down there" just freaks me out. Like it shouldn't be natural to be cut....I want my vagina in one nice piece...not flappen around cut pieces.... but im weird about all that. :haha: I guess if your trying to get a baby out then you really wont care...but STILL I would want a c-section for a 10lb baby. Your like super woman!

Caiti- Ya MO people are definitely different. I am from San Diego and mostly love MO but sometimes I miss a big city where everyone dosn't know all your business! 

Kikki- Im hopen that was AF on her way! Bout the only time to be excited about that. Are you goen back to TTC or NTNP? 

Dandy- Thanks hun! Ya now that I slept on it (slept really good too) im feeling better and just dont care. About the OPK.... the way your describing it....it sounds neg to me. I have my opks still saved from this cycle. But I think you might be close to OV if its showing up at all. But I always used the smiley face ones cuz the 2 lines confused me too much. :dohh:

AFM- Much better today. Im sure I will have to deal with one of my friends thats "really hurt." But imma let that sit for a bit. I think these hormones are just goen crazy. :haha: Today is my first appt....just blood work, pee in a cup and fill out paperwork. So nothing fun really! Im still debating if I should see my surgery dr next week and get an early scan or not? Im thinking I would be 6 weeks maybe 7. So not sure if thats too soon or not?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Yazzy Im so glad your feeling good and what a beautiful saying very apt! hope it all comes away by it self and start the new beginning!

TNT lol there is no way you can hit the baby head not unless the willy was bent and longer and could go up the cervix! I think some men feel funny about it all right! my babies like to stay nice and high so no fear of it for me any way!
I had an emergency section on my first baby so was adamant I would not have another ever hated it! so I was determined to birth my self I knew he was big but not that big! I should try and find a picture of him Im sure I have one some were! prob still in a box from the move though!:dohh: honestly I never felt the cut and it was better than tearing I guess! I know girls who have had smaller babies and had 3rd degree tears! ouch ouch ouch!!! when they handed him to me and I had him on my chest I didn't care I was over the moon I did it and he was beautiful! I still remember his weight on my chest :cloud9: mind you my next birth was a walk in the park! :happydance: so hoping I have one like that again! FX I cant wait now! sorry went on a bit there :blush:

oh may be wait on till 7 weeks! see more! but with your Numbers I say you will deffo see baby! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies - 

sorry I havent been around for a while....I have been lurking just not posting. I am really trying to keep relaxed this cycle, but I have been checking on you all as I do care for you all greatly and hope only the best!!!

SBB - well that lil one is just a looker...so amazingly gorgeous! 

Celitc - not to long now hun....

TnT - I am so sorry for what you are going through with the people in your town...your place sounds very much like where i live....Dont let them take this wonderful time away from you and Amy with all of their negativity....They are small minded and not worth your emotions! 

Never- it is almost time to see DH...so excited for you!

KiKi - hoping your af comes in full force and you are back on that ttc train with the rest of us really soon!

Linny - sweet lil one! I think we should try a lil love connection with Sammuel when they get older....LOL

Rosa - I hope you get some answers soon, I know how frustrating that can be!

Yazzy - I am so sorry for what you are going through but happy to see you are picking yourself up!!! I hope your body regulates itself very soon!

AJ - so sorry for af....I had high hopes for you this cycle.

Leeze and Dandy - I hope you are catching that eggy!

Cait - welcome hun! Good luck and I hope Maca does the trick for you!

NY - OMG....HUGE CONGRATS! How about that...and you didnt even think you oved! gotta love it!

To everyone else whom I surely missed, Kel, delia, and everyone else! I hope you are all doing well!

AFM - well I think for the first time in my life I got some ewcm...but I am only on cd11 which I think might be to early. Me and B arent supposed to start marathon bding until tomorrow...should i start tonight? Also, I am not sure if it is EWCM.....without getting graphic....on an external check I was able to pull it apart and it was opaque but not clear...but on an internal check it was creamy.....Was it ewcm????? Sorry, I dont know who else to ask and I really do trust you ladies to help out!


----------



## dandybrush

leeze i just saw it said cd1 on aj's ticker :shrug: she hasnt been on to confirm that i can tell :shrug: hope she is ok 

ttc :shrug: sorry i would say possibly its ewcm :shrug: it very hard to tell though, i've been having lots of cm for a couple of days, but i cant tell either :shrug: 

thanx guys ill go with the thought that one was negative :thumbup: ill do another one today :D


----------



## Linny

TTC...nice to see you :) I would say that sounds pretty good to me, what are your CBFM readings like? My EWCM was always really watery and (TMI sorry) but I'd feel really wet in my knickers. Maybe a sneaky BD wouldn't harm :shrug:

:hi: Dandy...was watching again the other day about the awful weather in Oz nand thought of you. Hope all is ok?

Celtic...I did get in touch with a breast feeding support worker and she offered some great advice and suggestions when I felt really low. 

Well i had Maisy weighed. Ten days ago she was 6lb 15oz and today she was 8lb 3oz, to say I'm happy is an understatement. Its given me renewed fire in my belly to continue with the BF. maybe I'l get fed up again but right now I feel great seeing how much she's grown bcos of me :) My little chunky monkey :D 

NY..FX'd for a week or so till the ultrasound. I'm sure all will be fab :)

TNT...Ignore those that are trying to make you feel guilty. They should understand your reasons for keeping your news to yourself and its nobody's business but your and Amy's :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Dandy! Horrible isnt it!

Linny - thanks, I havent been using my cbfm b/c I am really trying to relax...we willl do it tonight and continue till tuesday or wednesday and hope for the best....It was strange though I have NEVER had ewcm....I like you usually just have watery stuff.

TBH, it wasnt runny at all....more jelly like...is that ewcm?


----------



## rosababy

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks Dandy! Horrible isnt it!
> 
> Linny - thanks, I havent been using my cbfm b/c I am really trying to relax...we willl do it tonight and continue till tuesday or wednesday and hope for the best....It was strange though I have NEVER had ewcm....I like you usually just have watery stuff.
> 
> TBH, it wasnt runny at all....more jelly like...is that ewcm?

My ewcm is really watery and wet too. I find that my jelly kind is "sticky", but I'm no expert. I used to only get the jelly kind until this cycle, so I dunno. Is it wet, or kind of dry and rolly?


----------



## dandybrush

yes ttc :dohh: its terribly confusing :dohh: 

:wave: yes thanx linny everything is fine where i am im ok, there are pple who have lost their homes in the floods and the cyclone :dohh: but thankfully im fine :thumbup:


----------



## Leeze

I've only had EWCM a few times since checking and when I've had it you can really tell. it is literally like the stringy bit in an egg white, all slippery and transparent and really stretchy. The last few months I've had CM that has been more of the creamy type and only a tiny bit stretchy so have been using lots of pre-seed


----------



## Leeze

dandybrush said:


> leeze i just saw it said cd1 on aj's ticker :shrug: she hasnt been on to confirm that i can tell :shrug: hope she is ok
> 
> ttc :shrug: sorry i would say possibly its ewcm :shrug: it very hard to tell though, i've been having lots of cm for a couple of days, but i cant tell either :shrug:
> 
> thanx guys ill go with the thought that one was negative :thumbup: ill do another one today :D

maybe this means AJ has been really busy and not able to change her ticker yet!! I reckon she's still in until she says otherwise as it sounded really hopeful for her!! Right, I'm off to try to catch that egg one last time this month!!! :blush:


----------



## TntArs06

Linny- :happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay for the weight gain. See we all knew you were doing a superb job! :thumbup: That is such great news and glad its given you the confidence you need to proceed for now! :thumbup:

Celtic- Ahhhh im scared now! :haha::wacko::nope: I just loved your little story with him though...the weight of him on your chest!!! awww :cloud9::cloud9: From what I have heard...here in the states if a woman has had a csection once then she will more than likely have one for any future preg. Kinda weird how across the pond is so different.

TTC- EWCM is a good sign girl! Maybe this relaxed approached will get you that WELL DESERVED bfp!!! 

AFM- bout to eat. Im starving!!! Chicken taco ring tonight!!! Mmmmm


----------



## daisy74

Hello ladies,I am so grateful I found this site while I am not new to bnb I am new to maca..My DH & I started it this month actually 6 days ago.We are both taking 525mg capsules 3x a day.I didnt read all pages (would be here along time) lol but would like to say hello and will catch up on all the posts soon.We have been TTC for sometime now with no luck and I was told maca might be a great help.I know I am joining this thread late in the game so to speak but any and all suggestions would be great.DH has no children I have two girls from previous marriage.I have however been pregnant by DH but 2 miscarrages and 1 tubal later still no baby 
Thanks,Daisy


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi ladies.. quick selfish post..

I'm officially on CD 2. I was so excited to have AF back and the Nurse was about to schedule my HSG for next week but my Doctor doesn't want me to have it until after my next AF.. :( So as long as my body is good to me and does what it's supposed to, I should be getting the HSG around March 15th and should ovulate about a week after it. So I'm happy to have a plan in place but definitely a little down that I couldn't start TTC again this month. More waiting.. 

:hugs: to all! I will catch up later! I have to get ready for work.

Welcome Daisy! I'm sorry for your losses. All of these ladies on this thread are wonderful and Maca is fantastic! You will love it! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! 

Not much new to report. Want to take my bb's off of my body for a bit because they hurt so bad but otherwise im fine. Kinda want the puking to start so im reassured that everything's ok! 

Kiki- Yay! So glad you are coming back together again. 

Tnt- People talk- give em somethin to talk about. :) Feelin good?

WElcome Daisy!

Linny- im glad its all making sense now and weight is being put on! Congrats!

The convo about cervical mucus is beyond me- never had any until my BFP. Now im like,...uhhh, yuck? Am i a freak or something?? 

Dandy- did you do another OPK? Its tough to read them after a while...but I think the lines seem to get darker after time. But thats on my IC's. 

Celtic- I was thinking of doing prgetsterone but have read more that at my point (5weeks) if its going to go- its too late. Proesterone I think would need to be started before my BFP to actually help anything. So i just pray that my last MC was caused because of a bad fetal development and that is why progesterone was low. FX'd! 

HIIII everyone else!


----------



## rosababy

Ny, you're so funny about the cm!!! It is kinda gross, isn't it? You get used to it, though, and now I get excited when I see it! :rofl:


----------



## TntArs06

This is gonna be quick and a selfish post.

Got my numbers back and I am 21dpo and they are 7,698!!! I looked it up and they are very high...even for twinsies! lol 

What do you guys think??? 

Alright will check later...its busy in the salon and got a client!!


----------



## nypage1981

YAYAYAYAYAY TNT! so awesome. I think triplets. hahahahaaaa!!! kinda makes the term "careful what you wish for" seem funny:) 

Rosa- I wanted it so badly all my TTC months and now im not sure if i want it anymore! hahaha. Who else could I tell anything about my CM but you girls! Not my mom, thats for sure!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tnt that is awesome!!!!!!! You and Amy will have your hands full with multiple babies at this rate!

NY - oh you are so right...who else could I talk to about cm....LOL...so the cm gets worse when you are pg....wow...I never really get any so I will welcome it so I know what all the girls have been talking about all these years...LOL


----------



## nypage1981

TTC- thats how i felt...like "OHHHH, so thats what they mean feeling "wet" down there!" hahahaha. A little too late, CM!


----------



## nevertogether

holy crap TNT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! get a scan!!!!!!!!!!!!! i'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!! :D :D :D :D


----------



## nevertogether

sorry still so happy!!

:headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :headspin: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## nypage1981

Im jealous! Noooo idea what my numbers are but its killin me! are you barfing a lot TNT? I am not sick yet but with those numbers i'd think you are!


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies :wave: I haven't caught up but friggin hell TNT how fantastic!!! Woohoo triplets :pink: :blue: :pink: 

So excited for the scan!! 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

wowee - TNT - that's incredible numbers!!! how exciting and lovely!!! :cloud9:

Ny - funny comments about CM - also it's reassuring to hear you didn't notice any CM before BFP because I rarely notice any and I've been worrying a bit it might stop me getting a BFP. Bring on the morning sickness if it will help you feel emotionally better!!!! :haha:

Kiki - sorry to hear the HSG will be for next month, but maybe it's best to make sure you get the best medical support you can. You seem like a very strong woman, and a Spring BFP would be lovely!!! :thumbup:

Daisy - welcome and I'm very sorry to hear about your losses. I hope maca helps you get that sticky bean :hugs:

I'm looking forward to a quiet weekend, has been a really tiring week. Good news from me is that my OH accepted an offer on his flat today (after 14 months of trying to sell) so we will finally be able to buy somewhere together - this feels like a step in the right direction - now we just need that BFP too!!!!

Hi to everyone, have a lovely weekend :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

LMAO girls! LOL You guys are cracken me up! :rofl:

I can't believe how good they are. My old dr from last time (the b*tch) anyways she says they look excelent and need a scan next week. Then I told her she wasn't my dr and another one was... :haha: so I have to wait until monday when I see my dr. 

NY- Im not really puken but REALLY nauseous and def food adversion. But my mom never puked with her kids...so thinken thats why. 

Did you guys look up early HCG levels? Flippen crazy to look at those and then mine.


----------



## Kiki0522

Tnt! Wow! Thats higher then women pregnant with twins! Holy crap I can't wait for you to have a scan!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT those numbers are amazing Im so excited :happydance::happydance::happydance: wow can not wait for a scan now :thumbup:


Never :hugs::haha:


----------



## kelster823

hi ladies

quick jump in to say hi and thinking of you all

Congrats to all the new :bfp:'s in here...........


----------



## rosababy

Tnt, those are so AWESOME numbers!!! Holy crap!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: That's so exciting!!

Ny, who DO we tell about our exciting cm?! I tried with my dh and he was like I reallllly don't think I'm the right person you should be telling this too...I'm like you don't want to see how stretchy it is?! :rofl: Yeah...not so much. :shrug: Okay, then...he's missing out...

Afm, I'm having some pretty noticable cramps. I really hope it's a little bean snuggling in tight. :happydance:

Kel, good to see you! How have you been doing?


----------



## xcharx

Evening ladies :hi: 

How is everyone?? 

Tnt - holy moly girl lol looks like you'll have more than one bundle of joy :h


----------



## xcharx

Evening ladies :hi: 

How is everyone?? 

Tnt - holy moly girl lol looks like you'll have more than one bundle of joy ::thumbup: :haha: 

I've forgotten everything else :( 

No news from me.. still house hunting... sick of it now!!

Xx


----------



## rosababy

Question for the Maca experts (it may prove to be a stupid question, but here goes): if Maca balances your hormones, do the hormones stay balanced after you stop Maca, or do they go back to the way they were? (Like I said, no laughing at my dumb question!) :haha:


----------



## xcharx

Rosa - I'm jus guessing ere but I think after a while it goes back to how they were before? But not 100% :haha: 
X


----------



## TntArs06

Kel- Heya girly! How are you doing doll? Hope you are okay!

Rosa- Your temps are looking pretty nice. I hope they keep rising! FX girl!!! When are you testing?

Char- Sorry about the house hunting! That really stinks. I hope it turns around for you!


----------



## TntArs06

rosababy said:


> Question for the Maca experts (it may prove to be a stupid question, but here goes): if Maca balances your hormones, do the hormones stay balanced after you stop Maca, or do they go back to the way they were? (Like I said, no laughing at my dumb question!) :haha:

I would think they would go back to the way they were. But I have never looked that up before. But im thinking its like any meds that if you dont take them then they dont work.


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Tnt. I'm asking because if my progesterone really IS low, and Maca really IS helping it...and if I stop Maca when I get my bfp, will my progesterone fall again?? I know I'm over-worrying, but that's what I do!! :haha:

When am I testing? I told my dh that I would not test before Friday. And since he can hear me unwrap the hpts in the bathroom (blast it!), he'll know if I "cheat." :haha: So, if my temp is still high on Friday, I'll test. It'll be 14 dpo. I leave for Illinois that morning to visit my new nephew :wohoo: and I doubt I have the opportunity to test that weekend. Soooo...bfp on Friday or wait around for AF.

Quiet in here tonight...


----------



## TntArs06

rosababy said:


> Thanks, Tnt. I'm asking because if my progesterone really IS low, and Maca really IS helping it...and if I stop Maca when I get my bfp, will my progesterone fall again?? I know I'm over-worrying, but that's what I do!! :haha:
> 
> When am I testing? I told my dh that I would not test before Friday. And since he can hear me unwrap the hpts in the bathroom (blast it!), he'll know if I "cheat." :haha: So, if my temp is still high on Friday, I'll test. It'll be 14 dpo. I leave for Illinois that morning to visit my new nephew :wohoo: and I doubt I have the opportunity to test that weekend. Soooo...bfp on Friday or wait around for AF.
> 
> Quiet in here tonight...

Well if your prog is low and you already know that then you should get some prog suppositories or the prog cream (all natural) and start using that then. Have you recently got your prog levels tested? I remember I started freaken out about prog levels and went and got the cream from my local herb store. So if your anything like me and worry entirely too much then maybe you should look some stuff up.... as if we dont do enough of that already!:haha:

Well bummer to the waiting on testing. So no POAS then? :haha: So Friday it is then!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Tnt. I do put on cream, and have since October (my sil suggested it). However, I had my bloods taken last cycle, at 7 dpo and my levels were too low for being that late in the cycle. It didn't show up on my doc's radar, because she's not an ob-gyn, and my levels were in the range of normal, but when the ranges are from 4-21, and mine was 8...that's not great. Especially so late in the LP. I have been putting more cream on, but I'm definitely bringing it up as a main topic of discussion on the 23rd when I see my new ob-gyn. Suppositories may be what I start, who knows. Clomid also helps, but I'd rather not do that, since it "dries you up." Who knows. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## TntArs06

rosababy said:


> Thanks, Tnt. I do put on cream, and have since October (my sil suggested it). However, I had my bloods taken last cycle, at 7 dpo and my levels were too low for being that late in the cycle. It didn't show up on my doc's radar, because she's not an ob-gyn, and my levels were in the range of normal, but when the ranges are from 4-21, and mine was 8...that's not great. Especially so late in the LP. I have been putting more cream on, but I'm definitely bringing it up as a main topic of discussion on the 23rd when I see my new ob-gyn. Suppositories may be what I start, who knows. Clomid also helps, but I'd rather not do that, since it "dries you up." Who knows. I'll keep you updated!

Oh I see. Well thats good your using something. Clomid does help with that but I dont think it really dries you up. It never really did with me. But I also used pre-seed. 8 is pretty low though. Mine was 56 when I got mine tested...which I was 10DPO I think.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone - good to see Kel dropping by!

I'm just dropping by too because I'm going out to the cinema this afternoon to see Black Swan - have heard some good reviews so am looking forward to it!

Have a lovely weekend everyone xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies - 

Rosa - I would think your hormones do go back to normal...but I would also think that you will need some additional prog. the maca wont solve that problem.

Leeze - I saw the black swan and it was ok....I thought it to be kinda weird to be honest and I couldnt figure out what was real and not real....crazy! Let me know what you think.

Hi TnT!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, ladies. Yes 8 is low. :cry: Especially for 7 dpo. It's going to be my first topic of discussion when I see my doc in 10 days. Tnt, good to know that Clomid doesn't always dry you up! I also use pre-seed, so maybe that'll do the trick. :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

i hope everyone is having a good weekend. sorry i have been MIA, i've been trying to not get to caught up in the idea of TTC since we can not try again until the end of april. if i do get to caught up, i spend months dwelling on it and then if we aren't successful i am extremely let down.

i wanted to ask a question to see if some of ya'll might know..

is it pointless to take supplements on the cycle of my HSG? just curious or would the HSG just clear out the supplements and defeat the purpose?

do you know if low iron can affect fertility a lot? i don't know for sure that i have low iron but i do know that i can rarely donate blood because of my low hemoglobin, i bruise very easily, and have a lot of other symptoms such as short attention span, hard to concentrate, fatigue, canker sores, etc.

rosa - i have my fingers crossed for you honey

ttc - hoping you have a great getaway and catch that eggy! valentine's day conception please! :dust:

sbb/linny/sparkle - how are the sweet little ones doing?

celtic - anxious yet :) hehe, i sure i am!!! go 10 march baby!! 

TNT - i can't wait for a scan. i'm over the moon for you honey!!!!

AJ - sorry to see she showed :cry:

:wave: Kel, NY, Leeze, Dandy, and whomever else i forgot.

welcome new maca friends!!


----------



## Leeze

Never - nice to see you here - I think it's good to still take supplements because I've read that it takes about 3 months for our whole "fertility cycle" from start to finish - and it's still about giving your body the best preparation for that BFP - so it's still good to be as healthy as possible in the 3-6 months before getting pregnant. I don't know anything about low iron but eating lots of green veg is meant to be good for fertility and would also have lots of iron in - spinach, rocket, brocolli etc - I'd personally go for the option of getting it in food rather than supplements. 

TTC - I enjoyed Black Swan but I know what you mean about it being confusing! I think Natalie Portman was great and on the whole the main roles were really well cast - and I hadn't realised it had a slight horror/thriller element to it so was a bit surprised by that!!

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## nevertogether

i <3 broccoli! good to hear it contains iron. thanks for all of the info leeze. i just wasn't sure if the HSG would clear my system out though and make taking the supplements before the HSG pointless.


----------



## TntArs06

Never- Im wondering if you should just do a clean slate until after the HSG. I am not sure about if the pills would be cleaned out or not. But im wondering if you just not take anything for now and see what your body does until next AF. Maybe your body could use a good cleaning out from the HSG and no supplements. As for the iron...I have always had pretty low iron and know that it does affect fertility because your blood is super thin and supposedly makes the lining thin as well. I remember my surgery dr telling me to get iron tablets cause my blood wasn't clotting right from lack of iron. So maybe an OTC iron tablet might help...specially after HSG. But maybe ask your FS. 

Leeze- I wanna see that movie as well! I heard there are some "interesting" scenes in it. Kinda looks like a psycho movie but its won so many awards that im surprised I haven't seen it yet.

TTC- Enjoy your romantic getaway hun! You two deserve it! And catch that eggy while your there too! :happydance::kiss:

Rosa- Ya you should be fine if your using both. I have severe endo and have too much estrogen so prog is usually a problem for me...so the cream is helping!


----------



## rosababy

Hi, Never! :hi: I understand about not wanting to get too caught up in ttc, especially if you have to wait. :hugs: I'm not sure about taking supplements. What specifically are you thinking of continuing? I would ask my doc if I were you, but it seems like you could continue them, since most take a while to really work. But I don't know. :shrug: 

I think we might go see that new Jennifer Aniston/ Adam Sandler movie. Did anyone see it last night?


----------



## nevertogether

thanks for the advice girls :hugs: right now i'm just going to take the iron and the vitamin c. other than that i am going to start my maca next cycle, and also EPO. that's all i can think of right now that i'm planning to take. i have been off of supplements for a few months now.

let us know how that movie is rosa!! i love jennifer aniston, so i want to see it too.


----------



## ttcbaby117

never - The HSG will only clear out your tubes.....what are you taking???? If it is just prenatals I would continue to take those.

Thanks ladies, we postponed the trip till tomorrow cuz it is rainy here and would not have been such a great boat ride....so we are staying out there till Tuesday now. I cant wait!


----------



## nevertogether

right now just iron and vitamin c TTC. have a great getaway!!!

i just decided to sponsor two dogs. i'm an animal lover and pro animal rescue. i have a boxer myself and love the breed. aren't they dolls?

LINCOLN https://www.boxarrescue.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=3198138
TYSON https://www.boxarrescue.rescuegroups.org/animals/detail?AnimalID=3108292


----------



## Leeze

that's a lovely idea Never and what gorgeous dogs!! :hugs:

TNT - yes, definitely some interesting scenes in film today! Some a bit scary/freaky and some quite erotic girl on girl stuff too!! Natalie Portman is fantastic in it too, I heard she trained in ballet for a year beforehand to get it right!

I'm feeling really restless tonight and impatient!! This month's TWW is too long already and I'm only about 2 or 3dpo!!


----------



## xcharx

Evening ladies :hugs: 

How are u all? 

Never - aww them dogs are well cute, specially Lincoln :) it plan sounds good to me girl :thumbup: 

Jus waiting for my pizza to cook :) day off tomorrow :happydance: wahoo 

Who's next to test?? 

Xxxxx


----------



## xcharx

Lezze - :haha: the tww is a KILLER!! Spesh if ur like I was - on google every 5mins symptom spotting :haha: fxd for u my dear :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

rTtc - where are u luv?? all of a sudden it started raining ere earlier even tho we had a bit of sun :s 

Rosa - haven't heard of that film, hope its good for ya :dunno:


----------



## AJThomas

Hello sweetie pies!

Yeah the witch got me, fie on her but i'm actually doing just great! I didnt cry, didnt feel all down, didnt even eat ice cream or cake :haha: I'm ok with it strangely, i was just like oh well, on to the next cycle! I've always wanted a November bean neway so this is my month!! 

I have just been so busy the past few days, up and down all over the place which is why i haven't been on here. Was a bit puzzled about all the symptoms and stuff, like where did they come from if there was no beanie? but thats the way it goes sometimes. I'm just taking a step back to focus more on other stuff in my life, like my spiritual life and reconnecting with God, i think i'll turn this ttc business over to Him and relax a bit more, will catch up properly soon i promise!

Love u guys! :hugs:


----------



## daisy74

Hello ladies and thanks for the warm welcome :)
Congrats Tnt on your preganacy :)
I have been reading some posts and you all seem to be very nice and I feel totally comfortable.I increased the maca to 4x a day 525mg capsules.I am hoping & praying this works.DH is taking 6x a day as I blame his swimmies (they are lazy I feel) LOL
I am cd 11 now and will begin ovulation tests tomarrow.I realize i wont get pregant on my 1st month with maca although that would be well AWESOME!!
Just wondering for those of you who have gotten your BFP with maca how long did it take?
And how many mg a day would you ladies recommend?
I was on preseed but ditched it as well we werent getting anywhere with those and the softcups.
Also should I take maca up untill I get my monthly & then stop and preoceeed after AF leaves?
I know I am full of quiestions but am new to the maca and have dont loads of research but seems alot of different opinions on how much and how little...how long to take..etc.
Thanks so much ladies for listening and LOADS of babydust to all who are TTC and H & H 9 months for those expecting lil beans :)
((((hugs))))
Daisy
I am going to change my picture as I was really down when I put that up.I lost my father in December so has been pretty rough but time heals all wounds and I am ready to give him another grandchild to watch over :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

daisy74 said:


> Hello ladies and thanks for the warm welcome :)
> Congrats Tnt on your preganacy :)
> I have been reading some posts and you all seem to be very nice and I feel totally comfortable.I increased the maca to 4x a day 525mg capsules.I am hoping & praying this works.DH is taking 6x a day as I blame his swimmies (they are lazy I feel) LOL
> I am cd 11 now and will begin ovulation tests tomarrow.I realize i wont get pregant on my 1st month with maca although that would be well AWESOME!!
> Just wondering for those of you who have gotten your BFP with maca how long did it take?
> And how many mg a day would you ladies recommend?
> I was on preseed but ditched it as well we werent getting anywhere with those and the softcups.
> Also should I take maca up untill I get my monthly & then stop and preoceeed after AF leaves?
> I know I am full of quiestions but am new to the maca and have dont loads of research but seems alot of different opinions on how much and how little...how long to take..etc.
> Thanks so much ladies for listening and LOADS of babydust to all who are TTC and H & H 9 months for those expecting lil beans :)
> ((((hugs))))
> Daisy
> I am going to change my picture as I was really down when I put that up.I lost my father in December so has been pretty rough but time heals all wounds and I am ready to give him another grandchild to watch over :)

I took it for 3 months, I took two a day for the first two months and then on my third I doubled it to 4 a day, Dh took it as well as I was wondering about his swimmers as well :haha: but I took it throught out AF as well.:flower:

I got my BFP on my third month of MACA


----------



## daisy74

CelticNiamh said:


> daisy74 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies and thanks for the warm welcome :)
> Congrats Tnt on your preganacy :)
> I have been reading some posts and you all seem to be very nice and I feel totally comfortable.I increased the maca to 4x a day 525mg capsules.I am hoping & praying this works.DH is taking 6x a day as I blame his swimmies (they are lazy I feel) LOL
> I am cd 11 now and will begin ovulation tests tomarrow.I realize i wont get pregant on my 1st month with maca although that would be well AWESOME!!
> Just wondering for those of you who have gotten your BFP with maca how long did it take?
> And how many mg a day would you ladies recommend?
> I was on preseed but ditched it as well we werent getting anywhere with those and the softcups.
> Also should I take maca up untill I get my monthly & then stop and preoceeed after AF leaves?
> I know I am full of quiestions but am new to the maca and have dont loads of research but seems alot of different opinions on how much and how little...how long to take..etc.
> Thanks so much ladies for listening and LOADS of babydust to all who are TTC and H & H 9 months for those expecting lil beans :)
> ((((hugs))))
> Daisy
> I am going to change my picture as I was really down when I put that up.I lost my father in December so has been pretty rough but time heals all wounds and I am ready to give him another grandchild to watch over :)
> 
> I took it for 3 months, I took two a day for the first two months and then on my third I doubled it to 4 a day, Dh took it as well as I was wondering about his swimmers as well :haha: but I took it throught out AF as well.:flower:
> 
> I got my BFP on my third month of MACAClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thanks and congrats!! I am so glad maca worked for you and thanks so much for sharing!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Aj - sorry af got u :( I'm glad ur feeling calm about it :hugs: bring on your next cycle for ur bfp :thumbup:

Daisy - welcome :hugs: I took 1mg of maca for a week,then 2mg for a week, then 3mg... I got my bfp in the first month!! 

Celtic -:hi: u ok :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## dandybrush

omg TNT im super excited too :yipee:

ny sorry i've been out all weekend, i did an opk on friday, it was neg, and i havent done one all weekend :shrug: hope i havent missed it :dohh:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - :hi:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: char

night all im off to bed, got work tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Aj - sorry af got u :( I'm glad ur feeling calm about it :hugs: bring on your next cycle for ur bfp :thumbup:
> 
> Daisy - welcome :hugs: I took 1mg of maca for a week,then 2mg for a week, then 3mg... I got my bfp in the first month!!
> 
> Celtic -:hi: u ok :hugs:
> 
> Xxx

:hi: Im feeling crap actually :haha: blood sugars are high after ever meal which is annoying me and Im so emotional every thing seem's such a chore today!! even getting dressed, think Im tired and hormones are all over the place :dohh:

I hope I feel better later :flower:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - night night :sleep: 

Celtic - Aww hun :hugs: stoopid blood sugar :( do u have to see a doctor every week about it?? 
Xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Dandy - night night :sleep:
> 
> Celtic - Aww hun :hugs: stoopid blood sugar :( do u have to see a doctor every week about it??
> Xx

yep I do, so say they will increas insulin again this week! if I feel worse though I might ring them


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hi:

nice to see AJ on - sorry AF got you but you sound like you got lots of PMA for the next cycle, I read somewhere that 75% of fertilised eggs don't implant so I think sometimes the symptoms could be that it's an egg trying to implant but doesn't manage it. Hopefully next time it will work for you! :hugs:

Daisy - I've been taking maca for about 5 months I think, I take one with breakfast and one with lunch because when I increased it to 4 before I got a lot of indigestion. I think if I don't get my BFP next month I will increase it again though to see if I helps!! I think it's ok to take it up to and including AF but you should stop if you get BFP because there's not enough research around it. I hope it gets you that sticky bean :hugs:

Have a great Sunday everyone, my OH and I going out for a walk and then to a museum - trying to do something none-TTC related!!! :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - Aww hun, make sure u do ring them I'f u do feel worse :hugs: how much insulin u on at the mo?? 

Lezze - have a nice time :thumbup: what dooseage of maca Dya take?? 

Xx


----------



## rosababy

Leeze, it's interesting that you said 75% of fertilized eggs don't implant. I've often wondered if that's happened to me. I get the cramps and this symptom and that symptom, and then nothing. AF still comes. Hmmmm...something to look into. Have fun at the museum!! I wish we could do something non ttc related...going to dinner at a pregnant friend's house, and she knows we're ttc and loves to talk about it. Yippee! 

Btw, "Just Go With It" (movie with Adam Sandler and Jennifer Aniston) was cute! There were a lot of LOL moments, and my dh (who despises romantic comedies) liked it, too. :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Celtic - Aww hun, make sure u do ring them I'f u do feel worse :hugs: how much insulin u on at the mo??
> 
> Lezze - have a nice time :thumbup: what dooseage of maca Dya take??
> 
> Xx

6 injections a day can wait to give that up, I hope after baby is born:flower: I am feeling better this afternoon, just going to keep drinking loads of water and try taking it easy fo the rest of the afternoon, Dh will be home soon to give me a hand soon. 

Hope every one is having a good day :flower:


----------



## TntArs06

Celtic- Awww hun im soo sorry your not feeling well! Make sure you rest today. I couldn't imagine injecting myself that many times a day! Hopefully soon enough he will just come out and be all better for you!


----------



## xcharx

Celtic + 6 times a day? Bloody hell! The things our body do ey! :hugs: hope it settles Down... 33 days left ;-) 

Tnt - :hi: :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Celtic + 6 times a day? Bloody hell! The things our body do ey! :hugs: hope it settles Down... 33 days left ;-)
> 
> Tnt - :hi: :hugs:
> 
> Xx

The things we do to get that baby LOL its worth it, I wont be sorry to say good bye though to injections and insulin. 

even better Ive about 25 days left I will be induced at around 38 weeks so not to far to go really!


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - 25 :happydance: even better! Don't blame ya babe.. I can't imagine having to inject 6 times a day! Like ya said, its all worth it for a baby :hugs: 

X


----------



## sparkle05

Hello maca ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope you are all ok :hugs::hugs:

Things seem to be settling down here :happydance: 

There are so many pages for me to catch up on that i think i will look back through them tomorrow when i am less tired lol. 

I do see a pregnancy ticker for TNT though :cloud9:

CONGRATULAIONS TNT AND AMY

I'm so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Catch you all tomorrow ladies. I'm so glad to be back here and not just lurking around for advice on the little pickle lol. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Here are a few pictures to show you how big Isla pops is getting :cloud9:


----------



## SBB

Aw sparkle she's gorgeous :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

absolutely gorgeous sparkle!!!


----------



## SBB

Aw char I love your siggy with us all there :D 

I haven't caught up either sorry girls :blush: 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Aww Sparkle she is beautiful! I just love the pic of her all bright eyed. So stinking cute! Thank you for the congrats and including amy. I showed her and she went "aww" LOL

Never- LOVE the pic girl!


----------



## AJThomas

Oh Sparkle she is such a cutie! I saw the bright eyed pic and busted out laughing :haha: she looks so cute!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sparkle soooo cute good to see you I was wondering how you were :flower:


Never love the picture :thumbup:


----------



## sparkle05

Good afternoon ladies :hugs::hugs:

Hope you are all well :hugs::hugs:

What a day i have had. Isla was awake most of the night :wacko: This morning she threw up a 5oz bottle all over me so i had to get her changed and run up and take another shower. When i returned to her she had pooed every where. So i got her bathed and changed again :dohh: Ella didn't arrive at school until 930 and then i went to the mall to take my new phone back as i am having a few problems with it. After a 40 minute drive i realised i had left the phone at home :dohh: I think i may write today off and start again tomorrow lol.

Sbb, how is little sammuel getting on ? Are you feeling better in yourself now ?

Celtic, How are you ? not long now for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Never :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AJ :hugs::hugs::hugs:

TNT, I'm so excited for you :cloud9: How are you feeling ?


----------



## CelticNiamh

sparkle05 said:


> Good afternoon ladies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hope you are all well :hugs::hugs:
> 
> What a day i have had. Isla was awake most of the night :wacko: This morning she threw up a 5oz bottle all over me so i had to get her changed and run up and take another shower. When i returned to her she had pooed every where. So i got her bathed and changed again :dohh: Ella didn't arrive at school until 930 and then i went to the mall to take my new phone back as i am having a few problems with it. After a 40 minute drive i realised i had left the phone at home :dohh: I think i may write today off and start again tomorrow lol.
> 
> Sbb, how is little sammuel getting on ? Are you feeling better in yourself now ?
> 
> Celtic, How are you ? not long now for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Never :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AJ :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> TNT, I'm so excited for you :cloud9: How are you feeling ?

Oh Sparkle I hate days like that :dohh::haha: think it would be better to start again tomorrow! hope you get more sleep tonight! 

Im good thanks my hormones are all over the place Im ok one minute or else getting up to get something makes me all cranky or teary :haha: you just got to laugh. 

my tummy is not right again today either I was wondering if baby was thinking about coming last night I had pressure pains they kept coming and going making me feel like I needed to push or use the loo but I didnt need to:dohh: still a bit there today but not so bad! Im wondering if its the EPO Im taking to help get my cervix ready for induction may be its working to good HMMM


how is every one else doing :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

My hormones are worse now :dohh: I am up and down all day long. I cried at the washing up the other day :blush:

I hope that your body is getting it's self ready for birth. :thumbup: What is that that you are taking to get your cervix ready for birth ? I have never heard of it :shrug: I didn't take anything before induction they just forced my cervix into it lol. :wacko: Do you have a date for you induction ? Oooh how exciting :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls!!!

Aww Sparkle- You poor thing. Sounds like a rough day. Hopefully a nice nights rest will help and start nice and fresh the following the day. She is such a doll though...can't help but want to squeeze her cheeks!

Ohhhh Celtic- Are you taking evening primose oil? I thought that was EPO...I heard of red rasberry leaf tea helping with that. Sorry you were up all night with that pressure. I think I would be freaken out at that point. :haha: but you've done this a few times already. lol Hopefully you rest up tonight as well! 

AFM- Went to my first appt with a new dr and I really like her. Really accepting of Amy and I. She doesn't want to do a scan until she knows for sure a heartbeat can be seen which will be March 1st. By then I should be 7weeks 6days. So you should see something by then I hope. Im really nervous but she did some internal checks and my cervix is nice and closed and soft and she said my uterus is expanding as well and have a good size pelvis. :haha: Which our other dr never mentioned any of that so thats nice. So now we just wait! Wooo.... :rofl: Last night I woke up twice and thought I was gonna puke all over the place but I didn't. So a good sign there! 

Never- Oh 3 days until ur scan and 4 days till you see your hunni!! YAYAYA :happydance: Do you get to take that day off of your HSG? I would hope so!

TTC- Hope your haven fun and catchen that eggy!!! 

Hi to everyone that hasn't checked in yet! Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## dandybrush

oh tnt im so excited for you :happydance: i cant wait till i feel like im gonna puke :dohh: the things we wish for :haha:

:wave: sparkle, glad to hear you and baby Isla are doing well, yes def write off today and give tomorrow another shot :thumbup:


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> oh tnt im so excited for you :happydance: i cant wait till i feel like im gonna puke :dohh: the things we wish for :haha:
> 
> :wave: sparkle, glad to hear you and baby Isla are doing well, yes def write off today and give tomorrow another shot :thumbup:

You will hun! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## CelticNiamh

sparkle05 said:


> My hormones are worse now :dohh: I am up and down all day long. I cried at the washing up the other day :blush:
> 
> I hope that your body is getting it's self ready for birth. :thumbup: What is that that you are taking to get your cervix ready for birth ? I have never heard of it :shrug: I didn't take anything before induction they just forced my cervix into it lol. :wacko: Do you have a date for you induction ? Oooh how exciting :hugs:

ahhh honey:hugs: be kind to your self! 
Evening primrose oil its the GLA in it found a thread on it here, I say my induction will be around the 10 of March give or take a day or two:happydance: so not long to wait!


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> Hey girls!!!
> 
> Aww Sparkle- You poor thing. Sounds like a rough day. Hopefully a nice nights rest will help and start nice and fresh the following the day. She is such a doll though...can't help but want to squeeze her cheeks!
> 
> Ohhhh Celtic- Are you taking evening primose oil? I thought that was EPO...I heard of red rasberry leaf tea helping with that. Sorry you were up all night with that pressure. I think I would be freaken out at that point. :haha: but you've done this a few times already. lol Hopefully you rest up tonight as well!
> 
> AFM- Went to my first appt with a new dr and I really like her. Really accepting of Amy and I. She doesn't want to do a scan until she knows for sure a heartbeat can be seen which will be March 1st. By then I should be 7weeks 6days. So you should see something by then I hope. Im really nervous but she did some internal checks and my cervix is nice and closed and soft and she said my uterus is expanding as well and have a good size pelvis. :haha: Which our other dr never mentioned any of that so thats nice. So now we just wait! Wooo.... :rofl: Last night I woke up twice and thought I was gonna puke all over the place but I didn't. So a good sign there!
> 
> Never- Oh 3 days until ur scan and 4 days till you see your hunni!! YAYAYA :happydance: Do you get to take that day off of your HSG? I would hope so!
> 
> TTC- Hope your haven fun and catchen that eggy!!!
> 
> Hi to everyone that hasn't checked in yet! Hope you all have a good day!

LOL I was waiting for pains or to start leaking or something :wacko: knickers watch is back in action only now I want to see something mainly a show :haha:

feeling much better this evening though, got a lovely bunch of red roses :cloud9:
So glad your new doc is lovely and I like the plan for a scan I know it means waiting a few extra days but at least you will see something for sure:hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Happy Valentine's ladies, i dont really celebrate it so we didn't do a darn thing but hopefully you all had fun :D

Sparkle sorry you had such a rough day.

Tnt i cant wait to find out if "we" are having twins or not :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

Celtic- How are you feeling now? I keep wondering through out the day if he's come yet early!! :haha: How did your night go tonight?

Aj- im with you on the no valentines celebrating. We didn't either! Im not much for this holiday. I been lurking in the first tri section...in the least scary threads of course. And alot of women that have twins had numbers similar to mine. But you know a mother intuition sorta thing...well i think there is one healthy bub in there.... the dr did mention that numbers aren't always right as long as they go up then its good. She said that some numbers jump high when the bub is strong and growing fast. So hopefully its all the above! So do you have a game plan this cycle?


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> Celtic- How are you feeling now? I keep wondering through out the day if he's come yet early!! :haha: How did your night go tonight?
> 
> Aj- im with you on the no valentines celebrating. We didn't either! Im not much for this holiday. I been lurking in the first tri section...in the least scary threads of course. And alot of women that have twins had numbers similar to mine. But you know a mother intuition sorta thing...well i think there is one healthy bub in there.... the dr did mention that numbers aren't always right as long as they go up then its good. She said that some numbers jump high when the bub is strong and growing fast. So hopefully its all the above! So do you have a game plan this cycle?

Na Im still here, think he is a tease LOL but hopefully my body is getting ready so it will make for an easy induction, I would be a little afraid of baby coming on his own steam, I have a feeling I would never make it to the hospital on time :wacko::haha:

That can happen with the numbers all right, but its a brill sign that baby is strong :happydance: Im going to call boy as well :baby:


----------



## maratobe

hi all!! thought i would drop in and say hello! this group got reccomended to me by celticniamh! :) im on clomid and this is our 3rd cycle on this and our 23rd cycle TTC after 3 losses!! :( we are hoping for some new ways of TTC.....and i would love to hear about maca and its results :) xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

maratobe said:


> hi all!! thought i would drop in and say hello! this group got reccomended to me by celticniamh! :) im on clomid and this is our 3rd cycle on this and our 23rd cycle TTC after 3 losses!! :( we are hoping for some new ways of TTC.....and i would love to hear about maca and its results :) xx

Hi Hun your very welcome I can assure you the girls here are the very best and very welcoming, I will dig out the MACA info for you its burried here in the thread some were if you want to have a go.

I know SBB used clomid and MACA Im sure she will be along to correct me if Im wrong :flower:

OOH is congrats in order for your recent wedding :thumbup:


----------



## maratobe

thank you for the warm welcome! i am very interested in knowing all about Maca, i havent actually tried anything other then clomid....ive been thinking of researching new vitamins and stuff to try but i didnt know where to start but like i said im willing to try anything once lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

maratobe said:


> thank you for the warm welcome! i am very interested in knowing all about Maca, i havent actually tried anything other then clomid....ive been thinking of researching new vitamins and stuff to try but i didnt know where to start but like i said im willing to try anything once lol

Found it! 
Here some Info on MACA 
How does MACA work, it works on balancing our hormones for both men and women (Maca helps to stimulate and nourish the pituitary gland, acting as a tonic for the hormone system. When the pituitary gland functions optimally, the entire endocrine system becomes balanced, because the pituitary gland controls the hormone output of the other three glands.

In women maca works by controlling estrogen in the body. Estrogen levels that are high or low at the wrong time can keep a woman from becoming pregnant or keep her from carrying to term. Excess estrogen levels also cause progesterone levels to become too low. Taking maca may help to increase the progesterone levels which are essential to carrying a healthy pregnancy.

Progesterone

Low progesterone during pregnancy may be a leading cause of recurrent miscarriages. Progesterone is responsible for creating a healthy environment in the womb by creating and maintaining a healthy uterine lining. It also may reduce the chances of blood clots and immune system responses to the fetus as a foreign substance. It is the pregnancy hormone.)

Maca blances out your hormones it works on the putirty gland in the brain so if your cycles are long yes it will reduce them back to a more norml length, here is some information Ive copied the best info!

(Maca is a nourishing food for the endocrine system, aiding both the pituitary, adrenal, and thyroid glands (all involved in hormonal balance.) Maca has the ability to affect key hormones in both women and men without containing hormones itself.

Maca helps to stimulate and nourish the pituitary gland, acting as a tonic for the hormone system. When the pituitary gland functions optimally, the entire endocrine system becomes balanced, because the pituitary gland controls the hormone output of the other three glands.
In women, maca works by controlling estrogen in the body. Estrogen levels that are high or low at the wrong time can keep a woman from becoming pregnant or keep her from carrying to term. Excess estrogen levels also cause progesterone levels to become too low. Taking maca may help to increase the progesterone levels which are essential to carrying a healthy pregnancy.

Estrogen in men produces erectile dysfunction or lack of libido, low sperm count, and lowered production of seminal fluid. Men who use maca have been seen to have an increased libido and healthy sperm.

Maca may help to

# Balance hormonal levels in women.
# Increase libido in both men and women.
# Increase egg health.
# Increase seminal volume, sperm count per ejaculation, and sperm motility.

I found that infor herehttp://natural-fertility-info.com/maca but they are trying to sell thier own brand so got the best info out of it


To buy it I got mine one ebay fairly cheap, make sure its an organic one they are better. I took it for 3 months so did DH and it was our third month we got our BFP at long last :thumbup:


----------



## TntArs06

CelticNiamh said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> Celtic- How are you feeling now? I keep wondering through out the day if he's come yet early!! :haha: How did your night go tonight?
> 
> Aj- im with you on the no valentines celebrating. We didn't either! Im not much for this holiday. I been lurking in the first tri section...in the least scary threads of course. And alot of women that have twins had numbers similar to mine. But you know a mother intuition sorta thing...well i think there is one healthy bub in there.... the dr did mention that numbers aren't always right as long as they go up then its good. She said that some numbers jump high when the bub is strong and growing fast. So hopefully its all the above! So do you have a game plan this cycle?
> 
> Na Im still here, think he is a tease LOL but hopefully my body is getting ready so it will make for an easy induction, I would be a little afraid of baby coming on his own steam, I have a feeling I would never make it to the hospital on time :wacko::haha:
> 
> That can happen with the numbers all right, but its a brill sign that baby is strong :happydance: Im going to call boy as well :baby:Click to expand...



I did hear that after you've had a couple kids they usually come out faster than last time. :haha: you dont want to have a vehicle labor now do ya? :rofl:


----------



## TntArs06

maratobe said:


> hi all!! thought i would drop in and say hello! this group got reccomended to me by celticniamh! :) im on clomid and this is our 3rd cycle on this and our 23rd cycle TTC after 3 losses!! :( we are hoping for some new ways of TTC.....and i would love to hear about maca and its results :) xx

Heya hun,

I was on clomid and maca and estrogen (small dose). I did 3 cycles of 50mg of clomid and no luck. Did one cycle of 100mg and got my bfp...sadly ended in a loss. Then after all that ended did 100mg of clomid again and got bfp this cycle. I did 3 tabs of maca each of which were 575mg a day. I also used preseed and softcups but we inseminted so it was the only way we could do it at home. Congrats on the new marital bliss! Good luck to you hun!:hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Hi TNT!- thanks for sending a hello to my profile- was very nice:) Im doing ok- trying to keep myself busy otherwise I sit and obssess over "maybe I should be feeling this, or where is this symptom..." Still so nervous about this baby sticking. Cant wait to hear of your scan- im going to schedule mine for 2-22. Pray for it to be good news! 

Celtic- March is sooo close....do you have everything at home in order? 

Welcome Maratobe- they have lotsa advice on this thread!


----------



## TntArs06

nypage1981 said:


> Hi TNT!- thanks for sending a hello to my profile- was very nice:) Im doing ok- trying to keep myself busy otherwise I sit and obssess over "maybe I should be feeling this, or where is this symptom..." Still so nervous about this baby sticking. Cant wait to hear of your scan- im going to schedule mine for 2-22. Pray for it to be good news!
> 
> Celtic- March is sooo close....do you have everything at home in order?
> 
> Welcome Maratobe- they have lotsa advice on this thread!

Prayers are sent my dear! Lets hope and pray it sticks! Did you have quant levels taken? To see if your numbers are rising?


----------



## CelticNiamh

nypage1981 said:


> Hi TNT!- thanks for sending a hello to my profile- was very nice:) Im doing ok- trying to keep myself busy otherwise I sit and obssess over "maybe I should be feeling this, or where is this symptom..." Still so nervous about this baby sticking. Cant wait to hear of your scan- im going to schedule mine for 2-22. Pray for it to be good news!
> 
> Celtic- March is sooo close....do you have everything at home in order?
> 
> Welcome Maratobe- they have lotsa advice on this thread!

Hey NY I am nearly ready just a few little bits to sort out! need more vests and enough underware for me LOL but yea nealry there! Im trying to motivate my self to knit again! 

Try not to worry to much easier said than done I know :hugs: take care rest and drink loads of water meant to be good :hugs:


OH meant to say, my doc has increased my insulin levels again wow getting really high now LOL glad the end is nigh!


----------



## nypage1981

No levels drawn for me....my doc doesnt think i need that done if no spotting is occuring. I keep testing myself tho...lines still good. Lol. One day at a time......by this time last pregnancy i had a bit of spotting. So thats how I think of it now.....eeeek!


----------



## Leeze

Hi maca girls and welcome to maratobe :flower:

I just had one of those facebook moments where I swear everyone on the feed page had put up a picture of their beautiful baby/child or a note to say when they are being induced!! It's funny how when I'm on BnB I'm really happy to hear about everyone's updates but for a lot of the people in my "real" life I drives me mad that everyone seems to be flaunting their fertility in my face!!!! I think I'm just having one of those days where it all feels like it's taking too long!!! :growlmad: thanks for listening!! 

On another note I've just realised my cat is licking the spicy sauce of my plate that I just finished eating from. EEuggh - I thought the noise was him washing himself!! :haha:

Sparkle - what lovely new pics - and what a cute story about Isla. Also, I think it's understandable to get upset about big piles of washing up, I get upset about it regularly even when it's not hormonal!! :haha:

NY - how lovely it is that you haven't got a ticker any more saying you're about to go mad from TTC - maybe that's the trick to set one of those, I might have to try that myself!!! I hope once you're passed the point where you had your m/c the last time that you can relax a little and be reassured - like your Doc says there's no increased risk for you so all should go according to plan! :hugs:

TNT - great to hear you got a sympathetic Doctor, I think that's really important. And 1st March is only just around the corner, less than 2 weeks away :hugs:

Celtic - that's pretty tough having to inject yourself so often each day, but also there's something really precious about you doing that in order to keep your baby safe - 25 days will hopefully fly by :hugs:

Never - only 3 days to go till you see your sweetheart! And good luck with the HSG :hugs::hugs:

Rosa - I've had quite a few months where I've had twinges and lower back pain etc that I reckon could well have been eggs trying to implant. I just wish a good one would hurry up and snuggle in there and make a lovely little nest for 9 months!! fingers crossed it will be our time soon!! 

I'm sure I was going to say lots of other stuff, but am feeling pretty tired and a bit self-pitying so will leave it there for now!!! A big hello and :hugs: to anyone I haven't mentioned xx


----------



## Kadan82

Hi ladies...I am very interested in trying Maca and was wondering which brand of the powder you all like best? I have some capsules but want to order the powder, I just can't decide which brand to go with because of course each website is trying to sell their brand and I think some of the reviews are fake. Any advice would be great! Thanks a bunch :)!


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you Leeze! I will be more assured in a few weeks I hope. 

im sorry you are having an off day, we all deserve them and I hope that you cheer up soon. Good luck finishing your 2WW!


----------



## maratobe

CelticNiamh said:


> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> thank you for the warm welcome! i am very interested in knowing all about Maca, i havent actually tried anything other then clomid....ive been thinking of researching new vitamins and stuff to try but i didnt know where to start but like i said im willing to try anything once lol
> 
> Found it!
> Here some Info on MACA
> How does MACA work, it works on balancing our hormones for both men and women (Maca helps to stimulate and nourish the pituitary gland, acting as a tonic for the hormone system. When the pituitary gland functions optimally, the entire endocrine system becomes balanced, because the pituitary gland controls the hormone output of the other three glands.
> 
> In women maca works by controlling estrogen in the body. Estrogen levels that are high or low at the wrong time can keep a woman from becoming pregnant or keep her from carrying to term. Excess estrogen levels also cause progesterone levels to become too low. Taking maca may help to increase the progesterone levels which are essential to carrying a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Progesterone
> 
> Low progesterone during pregnancy may be a leading cause of recurrent miscarriages. Progesterone is responsible for creating a healthy environment in the womb by creating and maintaining a healthy uterine lining. It also may reduce the chances of blood clots and immune system responses to the fetus as a foreign substance. It is the pregnancy hormone.)
> 
> Maca blances out your hormones it works on the putirty gland in the brain so if your cycles are long yes it will reduce them back to a more norml length, here is some information Ive copied the best info!
> 
> (Maca is a nourishing food for the endocrine system, aiding both the pituitary, adrenal, and thyroid glands (all involved in hormonal balance.) Maca has the ability to affect key hormones in both women and men without containing hormones itself.
> 
> Maca helps to stimulate and nourish the pituitary gland, acting as a tonic for the hormone system. When the pituitary gland functions optimally, the entire endocrine system becomes balanced, because the pituitary gland controls the hormone output of the other three glands.
> In women, maca works by controlling estrogen in the body. Estrogen levels that are high or low at the wrong time can keep a woman from becoming pregnant or keep her from carrying to term. Excess estrogen levels also cause progesterone levels to become too low. Taking maca may help to increase the progesterone levels which are essential to carrying a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Estrogen in men produces erectile dysfunction or lack of libido, low sperm count, and lowered production of seminal fluid. Men who use maca have been seen to have an increased libido and healthy sperm.
> 
> Maca may help to
> 
> # Balance hormonal levels in women.
> # Increase libido in both men and women.
> # Increase egg health.
> # Increase seminal volume, sperm count per ejaculation, and sperm motility.
> 
> I found that infor herehttp://natural-fertility-info.com/maca but they are trying to sell thier own brand so got the best info out of it
> 
> 
> To buy it I got mine one ebay fairly cheap, make sure its an organic one they are better. I took it for 3 months so did DH and it was our third month we got our BFP at long last :thumbup:Click to expand...

thank you very much for this!! its great to have such useful info! im gonna look into it ASAP! :)



> Heya hun,
> 
> I was on clomid and maca and estrogen (small dose). I did 3 cycles of 50mg of clomid and no luck. Did one cycle of 100mg and got my bfp...sadly ended in a loss. Then after all that ended did 100mg of clomid again and got bfp this cycle. I did 3 tabs of maca each of which were 575mg a day. I also used preseed and softcups but we inseminted so it was the only way we could do it at home. Congrats on the new marital bliss! Good luck to you hun!
> Today 00:12 AM

thank you :) we are only on 50mgs of clomid but i think if i give maca a try with it and see how it goes...then if no luck im gonna head back to the doctor and get it increased! congrats on your pregnancy aswell :happydance:


----------



## Leeze

I'm going a bit crazy today - keep having crampy twinges that are almost painful. I really reallly really hope this is a good sign. So early still (about 7dpo) but please please please let it be a bean snuggling in :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

G'morning all, welcome to the new ladies!

Not much to report here, this is the boring part of the cycle so :yawn:. 

Tnt I don't have much planned except to think less of ttcing and more about trusting God. I'll work on getting some extra sleep and maybe taking a bit of Maca but no promises there, we'll just c how it goes.


----------



## nypage1981

Leeze- I was convinced AF was coming a week early- even made comments of it on BNB....because I had cramps super duper bad and an icky tummy. Retrospect- that must have been implantation. You could be feeling that too! 

GL!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: AJ im in the bd part of my cycle but like you said not much to report :dohh: still no Ov for me :dohh:


----------



## Leeze

nypage1981 said:


> Leeze- I was convinced AF was coming a week early- even made comments of it on BNB....because I had cramps super duper bad and an icky tummy. Retrospect- that must have been implantation. You could be feeling that too!
> 
> GL!

OOOOHH - I hope so!!! That would be truly amazing!!! :happydance: I've had twinges before around this time but this month it's actually a little bit painful - I've had about 3 bouts of it - yesterday evening, this morning and this afternoon - it's lasted for about 5 minutes each time coming in waves. Please let it be a little bean implanting :hugs:

Dandy - hope O comes soon for you :hugs:

AJ - good luck with the thinking less about TTC-ing!! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Leeze said:


> I'm going a bit crazy today - keep having crampy twinges that are almost painful. I really reallly really hope this is a good sign. So early still (about 7dpo) but please please please let it be a bean snuggling in :hugs:

Leeze, I also had cramps at 7 dpo. Pretty bad, actually. I'm hoping it was also implantation. However, I've had them before, and still got AF. I think they were fertilized eggs that tried to implant but couldn't (and seeing how my prog levels are low, that makes sense.)

Snuggle in nice and tight, little bean!!! FX for you! When do you think you'll test?

I'm having cramps on and off today, and I'm not sure what to make of them. I'm 12 dpo...could be good, could be really bad. My temp went up again today, though! Can you look at it...how does it look??


----------



## nypage1981

Oooh rosa temp looks good! The reason I did a preg test was cu my temp was 98.somehting so FX'd!


----------



## Leeze

OOh - let's hope these are implantation cramps!!! :hugs: I'm going to hold out on testing till about Monday or Tuesday (at least until I'm 10dpo)

12dpo - have you tested? Sounds promising :hugs:

I wish I could help you on the temps question but I really haven't got a clue about temping!!! Hopefully some of the temping experts on this thread (I'm sure there are a few of them who love stalking temps and know lots about it!!) will be able to help

fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Thanks Ny!! You'll have to check on Friday. :winkwink:
Leeze, I have not tested yet because I'm terrified of bfns. :blush: I think I'll test on Friday, but I'm not sure. I've luteal phases of 15 and 16 days, so I may wait. However, the wait is driving me crazy so far! :hissy:


----------



## daisy74

Hello ladies :)
Well I am CD 14 and this is what I got on my OPK this evening

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am pretty excited NEVER in the 3+ years of TTC have I even been this close to O on cd 14 usually not until like CD 18 or later so maybe just maybe the maca is helping me!!!


How is everyone??????
 



Attached Files:







DSC03419.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2









DSC03418.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 2









DSC03417.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## maratobe

woohoo!! thats a very nice OPK!! :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Rosa those temps look great, FX they stay up now although its miles away from what you get if AF was on the way looking good! :thumbup:

Leeze cramps sound good I had them as well FX for you as well :flower:

Daisy I noticed that with the MACA I was OV later and it brought it forward to CD 14 or 15 think it was a CD 15 I got my BFP from :thumbup:


How is every one else doing:happydance:


----------



## Leeze

I'm going crazy today, the 2WW is driving me mad!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Daisy, nice positive opks! Get bd'ing!! :sex:

Celtic, thank you for your thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

My temp was a little lower today, but still quite high for me. If it's still high tomorrow, I'll test then. I'm feeling oddly at peace with it all. I'm praying hard and somehow, I feel like I'm being heard this time. :shrug: 

Leeze, when are you testing?


----------



## nevertogether

maratobe - welcome to the group! it is a wonderful bunch of ladies and i'm sure you will fit right in :)

celtic - eeeek, it's so close! i bet you are 50 times as anxious as i am. hoping for a quick and painless birth for you so you can stop with all those horrid injections! :hugs:

tnt - i missed your 6 week, so happy 6 week and 1 day sweetie pie! i'm so happy fo you. i'm sure i missed it somewhere, but when is your scan? i think i'm more excited for it than you (okay, i know better than that, but i'm pretty darn excited!) STICKY BEAN VIBES!

ny - so happy for you honey, and like tnt, STICKY BEAN VIBES!

leeze - i think you and i are on the same emotional journey dear. i agree, all those on my newsfeed are pregnant or announcing too. it's hard to not be a little happy for them, but it's also aggravating because you want it to be you posting the pictures of the bump or the announcments. our time will come honey, and we will enjoy every second of it! i'm hoping all of your cramps and twinges are a good sign and this is your :bfp: cycle! right after an HSG is the most fertile i've heard, so let's hope that was the case for you.

kadan - welcome to you! i love the avatar picture, very pretty! as for me, i take the capsules because i've heard the taste is strong and not nice of the powder. i've used several different brands, but creative nature has been my favorite so far.

aj - i love your approach and i hope it works for you boo. i so hope for you! i hate that part of my cycle too. even though i can't try when DH is away, i still have fun during the ovulation period of my cycle, so i know the boredom of the beginning!


dandy - sending you ovulation vibes like i always do babe. got my FX'ed for you pumpkin!

rosa - i'm loving your temperatures girl. i hope a :bfp: is to follow soon! can't wait for you to test! 

daisy - i'm not sure if i have welcomed you, so i would like to do so. WELCOME DAISY! what a nice, bangin', OPK! get to :sex:ing girl!


AFM, today was the day. boy was i nervous, but it was nothing. i ended up getting an HSG *AND* a laposcropy which i had no idea i was going to get. i found out yesterday, which is why i got very nervous. well, the outcome - the doctor said my uterus is perfect and that my tubes are fine. she said the dye flowed through very nicely. no scarring, no endo, and he did an ultrasound yesterday that showed no cyst. so, hoping all i needed was a nice clearing of the HSG! it was reccommended no sex for one week, but i'm not sure DH will be such a fan of that. i wouldn't take the risk of it if i was like most couples and got to see him often, but this is our last trip together until the end of april and i certainly don't want to miss our :sex: chance. i think we are going to play it safe though and at least just be gentle. DH is a medic so i'm very confident that everything will be fine if we choose to do so. i don't think we will be in our fertile window now unless the HSG decides to move up my ovulation time, but who knows. just going to have a ton fo fun this weekend and hope for the best. oh, i am a bit sore where the incisions were, but nothing unmanageable. almost all of the technicians spoke english and were very kind so i'm happy i was lucky to get that staff! i fly to see DH tomorrow! :yipee:


----------



## fides

rosa sent me a link to this thread in another thread - i'd never heard of maca.

so, since i don't have time to read through 1459 pages (lol), do you take this maca supplement daily while ttc? if you get preggo, do you continue taking it, or stop? just curious - i'll be reading up on it and any other info would be greatly appreciated.

thanks, ladies!


----------



## rosababy

Fides!! Hey hey hey!!! These Maca girls rock. You'll like it here. :winkwink: They know much more than me, so they'll be of more help, too. :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

fides said:


> rosa sent me a link to this thread in another thread - i'd never heard of maca.
> 
> so, since i don't have time to read through 1459 pages (lol), do you take this maca supplement daily while ttc? if you get preggo, do you continue taking it, or stop? just curious - i'll be reading up on it and any other info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks, ladies!

Welcome :flower: go back one page and check out post 14572 I posted information and its all there its a qoute of what I posted. I took caspules 2 a day for two months then 4 a day for my third month and got my BFP :thumbup:
Best of luck you will love it here:flower:

Never :happydance::happydance: whoo hoo one day to go and for great results from HSG brilliant! man can you imagine telling a woman she cant BD for a week If I were you I go potty! esp as I say your all over each other, I know I would be if I were away from DH. hey only 2 and half weeks left or there abouts! :happydance:

TNT yay happy 6 weeks


----------



## xcharx

Evening ladies... :hi: jus popping in to send :hugs: will try and catch up later :flower: :kiss: Xx


----------



## dandybrush

thanx never, im having no signs or symptoms :dohh: 

thats good news about you uterus :happydance: is the laproscopy where the make holes and are supposed to remove any cysts? glad it went well for you


----------



## babywatson

I posted this in LTTC, but wanted to cross-post to get your ladies input :winkwink:

So, a little back story of the past few weeks. I have been having terrible, I mean TERRIBLE stomach pains. Lower left abdomen and directly behind my belly button. To top it off, my boobs hurt SOOOO bad! I felt like I had a cold coming on too, lower backache, the whole nine yards. I was just sure I was going to POAS and it would be a blaring :bfp:...

Went to the hospital Monday morning to have a blood test drawn, about passed out when the tech drew my blood. Thats very unusual for me, has never happened before. An hour later, the test was negative, but I was still having lower abdominal pain, breast pain to the point I wore a sports bra ALL day, couldn't wear my regular one. I was heartbroken because I felt more pregnant then, than when I actually WAS pregnant before my miscarriage! It was just bizarre to me. 
Spent a wonderful Valentines night with the hubby :sex::happydance:
Woke up Tuesday morning to :witch: !!! 
I have not had a period since Novemeber 2010. I definitely did not expect to wake up to that. However, I do think since DH and I have been taking Maca for a little over a month and a half now that since it is suppose to regulate your cycle, since I didn't have one it was cleaning me out from the deep depths of my soul haha :haha:
This may be TMI, but by the end of the day Tuesday- My pad was black. super dark creamy blackish-deep brown. And it didn't absorb into it, just kind of laid on top of it. strange? I thought so too. Wednesday morning-afternoon normal flow, never turned red though, just maroon. Wednesday night, just spotting. Thursday morning, nearly nothing. WEIRD! 
My wonderful Best Friend Stephanie (PrayinForBaby) went out and got me the FRER Fertility test to take on day 3 off your cycle to tell if you have a good egg reserve or not. ANNNND because she's awesome, a Basal Digi thermometer! I haven't attempted to chart my temps before, so this is going to be a new adventure in my TTC journey. I've actively done OPKs, but the charting will be new. 
So where are these pics you may ask?...
The FRER fertility test tests the FSH level in your ovarian reserve, and basically you POAS normal (or in my case, dip ) Wait 30 minutes, and read results. It has the traditional control line (reference line) and a test line. You are looking for the test line to be lighter than the reference line, or not there at all. It instructs you to keep ttc at this point. If the test line is as dark as, or darker than the reference line, seek physicians advice in ttc. 
here ya go...
I guess we just keep on keepin on! :thumbup:

By the way...Fertility Test or not, let me just tell you how TRIPPY it is to see 2 lines come up...that totally has messed with my head all morning, just actually SEEING 2 lines..trippy! lol
 



Attached Files:







mail.jpg
File size: 2.3 KB
Views: 47









photo.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## fides

CelticNiamh said:


> fides said:
> 
> 
> rosa sent me a link to this thread in another thread - i'd never heard of maca.
> 
> so, since i don't have time to read through 1459 pages (lol), do you take this maca supplement daily while ttc? if you get preggo, do you continue taking it, or stop? just curious - i'll be reading up on it and any other info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks, ladies!
> 
> Welcome :flower: go back one page and check out post 14572 I posted information and its all there its a qoute of what I posted. I took caspules 2 a day for two months then 4 a day for my third month and got my BFP :thumbup:
> Best of luck you will love it here:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the info - read it and am thinking about trying it! So, are you still taking four capsules a day during pregnancy?


----------



## AJThomas

Man, you all can just always cheer me up, even without knowing it!

Never have CRAZY fun this weekend, u deserve it! Like you said be gentle with the :sex: just so you don't get hurt.

I think i forgot to say welcome to the new ladies before, so welcome to you all! I cant remember all the names right now but may your ttc journey be a short one.

Still in the boring phase so nothing to report really, just checking up on you all.


----------



## daisy74

Hi ladies
I hope everyone is having a good day / evening
I feel crazy :(
So you seen what my OPK looked like yesterday thought wow 2day will be REALLY dark
NO!!!!!!!!!
It is really light.....Any thoughts :(
thanks so much


----------



## nypage1981

Maybe you surged and then it didnt acutally happen? Otherwise you may have surged over night. Some women have a super super short surge. I always seemed to miss mine...I got close, then it was fainter. So i thought maybe during the night always. You should test 2 or 3 times a day/evening/night while you think your ovulating.


----------



## daisy74

Ok maybe I am hoping we caught that eggy we BD @ like 3 am last night so my FX for me and ALL of you!!!!!!!!
Thanks and hugs I appreciate your response


----------



## nypage1981

Well then I hope you did too! FX'd for your 3 am romp!


----------



## daisy74

nypage1981 said:


> Well then I hope you did too! FX'd for your 3 am romp!

 Thanks LOL @ 3am romp :haha:


----------



## maratobe

perhaps tou did catch that eggy last night hun! :)
i brought my maca....purchased 2 days ago!.....very excited to try them! is it ok to start taking them now even though i am 9 days away from ovulation??


----------



## daisy74

maratobe said:


> perhaps tou did catch that eggy last night hun! :)
> i brought my maca....purchased 2 days ago!.....very excited to try them! is it ok to start taking them now even though i am 9 days away from ovulation??

Yes i started them the day i started menstrating and have seen a HUGE difference in DH semen (SORRY) if tmi
It was so cloudy and clump before now it is more liquified and clear so I am VERYYYY hopeful.Even if it isnt this month maybe within the next few months we will be blessed.So yes i would start taking them now and stop when and if you get your monthly 
Goodluck!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Babydust for all!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: LETS DO THIS LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm leaving this afternoon to see DH! it's been almost two months since the last time we were together, so i'm definitely excited. not too sore from my HSG & lap yesterday, but a bit sore. still going to take things gentle though. i love you girls!! where are all my maca ladies????

temp jump this morning, no idea why, :shrug: i assume it is going to just go down tomorrow. maybe it's because of everything yesterday it gave me a slight fever. who knows.


----------



## daisy74

nevertogether said:


> i'm leaving this afternoon to see DH! it's been almost two months since the last time we were together, so i'm definitely excited. not too sore from my HSG & lap yesterday, but a bit sore. still going to take things gentle though. i love you girls!! where are all my maca ladies????
> 
> temp jump this morning, no idea why, :shrug: i assume it is going to just go down tomorrow. maybe it's because of everything yesterday it gave me a slight fever. who knows.

Have a safe flight and I will be here PRAYING you get that eggy!! (((((((hugs)))))) as for me.....I am still confused as to WHY my test @ 6pm yesterday evening was ALMOST positive then this evening @ same time NEG like barely a line there.....i guess I will keep testing and we will see....I pray we all get out BFP'S
Enjoy your much well deserved time with your hubby!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, sorry I haven't caught up... Just wanted to say have a fab time never :hugs: 

Welcome to all the new girlies, daisy it's nice to see you in here! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## lol2811

Hi all

I have just been doing some research into maca and have found what i have read really interesting. 

I was just wondering can you take it with other things? I am currently taking soy iso (to bring my ov forward - last cycle ov'd on cd 15), B50 complex (to lengthen LP - now 13/14 days, was only 11 before) and also epo for CM.

Thanks


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

I'm just jumping on to see how never went with her appointment.

WHOO HOO NEVER

All very positive stuff :hugs::hugs::hugs: Enjoy your time away with DH :hugs::hugs:

Hello to all the new ladies :hugs::hugs:

Does anyone know if kelster is ok ? I haven't seen a post from her in a while.

SBB, 1 Month breast feeding :happydance::happydance: hope sammuel is good.

I will be back later when i get a chance to catch up. Hope your all well. God i have never typed so fast. Im trying to hurry before madam starts she is due a feed ant time now :dohh:


----------



## SBB

Hey sparkle :wave: how are you and isla? 

Yeh I emailed kel a few days ago she is fine, just busy I think and she often takes a few days off from b&b... 

Lol I know others have taken it with soy, I took it with clomid and epo. And I'm sure b50 is fine too so go for it! 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: Sbb :hugs:

We are great thanks. Isla is settling down just fine now. We have started a bedtime routine and thats going well at the moment. Her reflux has settled and she is doing really well.
How about you and sammuel ? Are you feeling well in yourself now ? I cannot belive how fast the time is going. I was looking at Isla this morning and thinking my word you are growing lol. I feel a little sad that she is my last :cry: lol.

I have just emailed kel just to say hi :flower:


----------



## SBB

Sammuel is growing super fast too! He's 12lbs 11oz now. He has no routine, what's your bed time routine? 

I am feeling really good now :) already saying when we start :sex: again we'll just ntnp and see what happens! But as I'm bf the chances of falling pregnant are almost zero!

Are you bf or ff? 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

Aww he's doing really well bless him. We may have another Christmas baby then :thumbup::winkwink: Wouldn't that be great :hugs: 

I'm ff. I only tried bf with kizi my 2nd born. I didn't get on too well and have never wanted to try again :wacko: I only have awful memories which is very sad but I'm happy enough to be ff and all my babies have done ok on it :shrug:

Our routine is a simple one lol. I take her up about 630, wash or bath her put her into her vest and grow bag and then i put the lamp on and give her a feed, have a cuddle then i put her down awake, She normally falls asleep in 10 minutes and then i wake her at 10/1030 for a dream feed, she then sleeps till about 2/3am. We have another feed around 5/6 and then get up at 7am. So i think it's going well. I hope she will drop her 2/3am feed over the next month and then we will be going through the night (fingers crossed) lol.

Isla was weighed about 2 weeks ago and was 9lb 3oz. I'm thinking she is a lot more than this now as my arm starts to ache when I'm holding her.


----------



## SBB

Sounds like a great routine! Sammuel just wont lie down and sleep - he'll be ok for about 10 mins then scream.. But over half term we'll try and get more of a routine established. 

BF isn't for everyone, it's just something I always knew I wanted to do. Lol imagine if I got preggers again with Xmas day due date :rofl: 
Seriously it's not going to happen. I am BF for a start, which makes it almost impossible, plus it took a little while and clomid last time. It's more a case of if it happens so be it! We want to have our babies pretty close together. 

X x x


----------



## SBB

How much did Isla weigh at birth again sparkle? 

X x x


----------



## AJThomas

SBB breast feeding means nothing, lots of ladies fall pregnant again even when they're breastfeeding so you might just find yourself with a little surprise :haha:


----------



## CelticNiamh

fides said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fides said:
> 
> 
> rosa sent me a link to this thread in another thread - i'd never heard of maca.
> 
> so, since i don't have time to read through 1459 pages (lol), do you take this maca supplement daily while ttc? if you get preggo, do you continue taking it, or stop? just curious - i'll be reading up on it and any other info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks, ladies!
> 
> Welcome :flower: go back one page and check out post 14572 I posted information and its all there its a qoute of what I posted. I took caspules 2 a day for two months then 4 a day for my third month and got my BFP :thumbup:
> Best of luck you will love it here:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for the info - read it and am thinking about trying it! So, are you still taking four capsules a day during pregnancy?Click to expand...

No I stopped at lot of us stopped when we got our BFP just incase 



babywatson said:


> I posted this in LTTC, but wanted to cross-post to get your ladies input :winkwink:
> 
> So, a little back story of the past few weeks. I have been having terrible, I mean TERRIBLE stomach pains. Lower left abdomen and directly behind my belly button. To top it off, my boobs hurt SOOOO bad! I felt like I had a cold coming on too, lower backache, the whole nine yards. I was just sure I was going to POAS and it would be a blaring :bfp:...
> 
> Went to the hospital Monday morning to have a blood test drawn, about passed out when the tech drew my blood. Thats very unusual for me, has never happened before. An hour later, the test was negative, but I was still having lower abdominal pain, breast pain to the point I wore a sports bra ALL day, couldn't wear my regular one. I was heartbroken because I felt more pregnant then, than when I actually WAS pregnant before my miscarriage! It was just bizarre to me.
> Spent a wonderful Valentines night with the hubby :sex::happydance:
> Woke up Tuesday morning to :witch: !!!
> I have not had a period since Novemeber 2010. I definitely did not expect to wake up to that. However, I do think since DH and I have been taking Maca for a little over a month and a half now that since it is suppose to regulate your cycle, since I didn't have one it was cleaning me out from the deep depths of my soul haha :haha:
> This may be TMI, but by the end of the day Tuesday- My pad was black. super dark creamy blackish-deep brown. And it didn't absorb into it, just kind of laid on top of it. strange? I thought so too. Wednesday morning-afternoon normal flow, never turned red though, just maroon. Wednesday night, just spotting. Thursday morning, nearly nothing. WEIRD!
> My wonderful Best Friend Stephanie (PrayinForBaby) went out and got me the FRER Fertility test to take on day 3 off your cycle to tell if you have a good egg reserve or not. ANNNND because she's awesome, a Basal Digi thermometer! I haven't attempted to chart my temps before, so this is going to be a new adventure in my TTC journey. I've actively done OPKs, but the charting will be new.
> So where are these pics you may ask?...
> The FRER fertility test tests the FSH level in your ovarian reserve, and basically you POAS normal (or in my case, dip ) Wait 30 minutes, and read results. It has the traditional control line (reference line) and a test line. You are looking for the test line to be lighter than the reference line, or not there at all. It instructs you to keep ttc at this point. If the test line is as dark as, or darker than the reference line, seek physicians advice in ttc.
> here ya go...
> I guess we just keep on keepin on! :thumbup:
> 
> By the way...Fertility Test or not, let me just tell you how TRIPPY it is to see 2 lines come up...that totally has messed with my head all morning, just actually SEEING 2 lines..trippy! lol

whoo hoo for two lines and welcome, MACA is great may it be the trick you need to get that BFP get your DH to take it as well. 



maratobe said:


> perhaps tou did catch that eggy last night hun! :)
> i brought my maca....purchased 2 days ago!.....very excited to try them! is it ok to start taking them now even though i am 9 days away from ovulation??

Yep I started mine when ever I got them :thumbup:



daisy74 said:


> maratobe said:
> 
> 
> perhaps tou did catch that eggy last night hun! :)
> i brought my maca....purchased 2 days ago!.....very excited to try them! is it ok to start taking them now even though i am 9 days away from ovulation??
> 
> Yes i started them the day i started menstrating and have seen a HUGE difference in DH semen (SORRY) if tmi
> It was so cloudy and clump before now it is more liquified and clear so I am VERYYYY hopeful.Even if it isnt this month maybe within the next few months we will be blessed.So yes i would start taking them now and stop when and if you get your monthly
> Goodluck!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Babydust for all!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: LETS DO THIS LADIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I noticed the same with my DH, I noticed it was funny before he started MACA :thumbup:



nevertogether said:


> i'm leaving this afternoon to see DH! it's been almost two months since the last time we were together, so i'm definitely excited. not too sore from my HSG & lap yesterday, but a bit sore. still going to take things gentle though. i love you girls!! where are all my maca ladies????
> 
> temp jump this morning, no idea why, :shrug: i assume it is going to just go down tomorrow. maybe it's because of everything yesterday it gave me a slight fever. who knows.

You mind your self and have a brilliant time hun :hugs:



lol2811 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have just been doing some research into maca and have found what i have read really interesting.
> 
> I was just wondering can you take it with other things? I am currently taking soy iso (to bring my ov forward - last cycle ov'd on cd 15), B50 complex (to lengthen LP - now 13/14 days, was only 11 before) and also epo for CM.
> 
> Thanks

I took it with other things and I know some of the girls took it with clomid or soy and vot B complex:thumbup:



SBB hey hun love your new ticker:thumbup:

Sparkle I feel the same this is my last baby I think it will be a very happy moment and sad as well :flower:

How is every one else:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies -

welcome baby watson! I hope maca does the trick for you!

Nothing going on here...just wanted to say hi to you all!


----------



## SBB

36 weeks celtic!!! woohoo! Sorry I haven't caught up, do you know yet when you'll be induced yet? 

AJ I know loads of stories of people falling preg while BF but it is pretty unlikely. I haven't had a period. Again I know that doesn't mean I can't get pregnant, but honestly with my crappy cycles and everything I just think it's very very unlikely. If it did happen we'd be happy but I'm not going to get serious about it... Or I'll try not to!! 

I have a vaginal prolapse (where the Walls of my foof are so weak because of the birth that they're not holding up basically) so I don't exactly feel like having sex anyway!! 

X x x 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey ttc! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> 36 weeks celtic!!! woohoo! Sorry I haven't caught up, do you know yet when you'll be induced yet?
> 
> AJ I know loads of stories of people falling preg while BF but it is pretty unlikely. I haven't had a period. Again I know that doesn't mean I can't get pregnant, but honestly with my crappy cycles and everything I just think it's very very unlikely. If it did happen we'd be happy but I'm not going to get serious about it... Or I'll try not to!!
> 
> I have a vaginal prolapse (where the Walls of my foof are so weak because of the birth that they're not holding up basically) so I don't exactly feel like having sex anyway!!
> 
> X x x
> 
> X x x

I know yay!:happydance: I was dying to get to 36 weeks! 
No not yet! I have an appointment with my GD doc on tuesday so depending on if he wants to see me in 1 or 2 weeks I then see the baby doc then, so he will book the induction when I see him, I am going to ask my GD doc if he will see me the following week at 37+4 so at least I will have a few day to prepare rather than a day or two if its the following week! Im so ready for it now. I dont think baby feels big I can make out how he is lying inside so we shall see, around the 8, 9 mark I think! hope :wacko:

Thats not good at all on the prolaspe, what can you do to fix it! any exercises fix it! 
if your like me, you wont get pregnant BF even when my cycles returned nothing happened for ages! not till I found you all and started MACA any way! 

you never know though! I know a friend who did and she was 20 weeks when she found out! all depends on how much feeding you are doing at nigh and that!


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls,

Sorry been MIA awhile. Been busy lately and feeling like CRAP! :haha: but worth it.

Never- OMG yeay!!!! That is great news! Iam sooo stinking excited for you!!! Have a fab time this weekend and enjoy it! Can't wait to see pics! teehee

I just wanted to check in real quick. Have a client in 10mins so can't stay on. Have a fab weekend! Might not be on all weekend cause we have 2 goen away parties for our donor.. :cry: So going to enjoy time with him before he gets shipped off!


----------



## Leeze

Hi maca girls and welcome to the newbies! :flower:

sorry I haven't caught up on last couple days, not got much time tonight but wanted to say hello! Will post more over weekend and catch up with everyone else!! 

Never, have a lovely trip!! :hugs:

TNT - good sign you're feeling crap, should be your little bean doing what it needs to do!! :hugs:

hi everyone else :hi: :hugs:

I'm still feeing very impatient, probably testing Monday or Tuesday - having a few cramps still but trying to keep myself calm as much as possible in case it doesn't come to anything!


----------



## TntArs06

Celtic--

Oh wow!!! This is soo soon!! So excited to see the new maca bub!! :happydance::cloud9::happydance: Its kinda neat that you know what positions he's in! I can't wait to feel that :cloud9: You dont get AF when your BF???? HECK YES!!!! Now a whole nother reason to BF for me! :happydance: No AF means no endo for me! At least I would hope! Gosh i've missed talken to ya on here! :haha::hugs: Lately I been soo nauseous that I dont even wanna look on my computer! :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

Leeze said:


> Hi maca girls and welcome to the newbies! :flower:
> 
> sorry I haven't caught up on last couple days, not got much time tonight but wanted to say hello! Will post more over weekend and catch up with everyone else!!
> 
> Never, have a lovely trip!! :hugs:
> 
> TNT - good sign you're feeling crap, should be your little bean doing what it needs to do!! :hugs:
> 
> hi everyone else :hi: :hugs:
> 
> I'm still feeing very impatient, probably testing Monday or Tuesday - having a few cramps still but trying to keep myself calm as much as possible in case it doesn't come to anything!

I had mild cramping early on so could be a good sign! I hope this is it for you hun!!! Going to any movies or shows this weekend?


----------



## TntArs06

Sbb- Aww I love your little ziggy now! Its so cute! Just love those little pictures! I haven't caught up completely yet...so just seeing how you are doing and feeling? Is your ta tah's feeling any better? 

Sparkle- So nice to see you! And hopefully soon you will get Isla on a nice routine! 

AJ- how's thing coming along? Hows the neighbor? Still waking you up?

Dandy- Not sure if I saw a post from you so hope you are well!

TTC- Hey girl!!! Your trip sounded so nice! I wanna sit on a boat all day! That would be so nice! I so hope you caught the eggy and all you needed was a nice trip away!

Never- Again have a lovely time hun! I am sure you are with him now!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> Celtic--
> 
> Oh wow!!! This is soo soon!! So excited to see the new maca bub!! :happydance::cloud9::happydance: Its kinda neat that you know what positions he's in! I can't wait to feel that :cloud9: You dont get AF when your BF???? HECK YES!!!! Now a whole nother reason to BF for me! :happydance: No AF means no endo for me! At least I would hope! Gosh i've missed talken to ya on here! :haha::hugs: Lately I been soo nauseous that I dont even wanna look on my computer! :haha:


yep big bonus to BF in my book :haha: Yea I guess Im in the two week wait again well feels like it any way! 

AHHH glad and not so gald your feeling bad, get plenty of rest and drink loads of water ok! enjoy your weekend and tell him to come back safe :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies!

SBB- vaginal prolapse...sorry hun....is this something that heals itself? I hope you feel better soon!

Leeze - wow it looks like we are around the same time...I am 7 or 8 dpo right now....fxed for us.

TnT - Sorry hun but I am so happy you are feeling like crap..lol....that way I know that lil bean is sticking nicely.

celtic - congrats on 36 weeks....this is very exciting! Another maca bub is on its way!


----------



## nypage1981

Girls- I have started getting brown CM all day today....so im assuming this is another early MC....after over a year of trying thats the most devastating thing i can imagine right now...just thought i'd share my sad update:(


----------



## SBB

NY Hun I really really hope it's not MC. I had brown spotting a lot through my pregnancy... :hugs: 

Re the prolapse - I have to do pelvic floor exercises but I got the impression from the physio lady that they won't help that much, and potentially only surgery will fix it, but they wouldn't do that until I'm done popping the babies out. 

X x x


----------



## daisy74

SBB said:


> NY Hun I really really hope it's not MC. I had brown spotting a lot through my pregnancy... :hugs:
> 
> Re the prolapse - I have to do pelvic floor exercises but I got the impression from the physio lady that they won't help that much, and potentially only surgery will fix it, but they wouldn't do that until I'm done popping the babies out.
> 
> X x x

:hugs::hugs: Your baby is just absolutly beautiful! congrats!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

nypage1981 said:


> Girls- I have started getting brown CM all day today....so im assuming this is another early MC....after over a year of trying thats the most devastating thing i can imagine right now...just thought i'd share my sad update:(

I hope and pray your not hun! Didn't you have a pap when you saw the dr? Or an internal exam or any sex lately? My dr told me after she did the internal exam that there could be a few days of spotting. I haven't gotten that but she said that most likely it could happen and not to be alarmed. Is it just brown cm? No clots or bright red? 

I sure hope not hun! I will pray hard that this is just spotting from doing too much today! Keep us updated if you can hun! Thinking of you


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Sbb, There is a little bit of a disagreement as to what Isla weighed at birth lol. The midwife in the delivery suite said she weighed 6lb 6oz but the midwife that i saw when i got home thought it didn't look right so she checked on the growth chart and said it was more like 6lbs 9oz :shrug: Not a lot in it but as the home midwife showed me the chart and how to convert i think i will go with 6lb 9oz. 
:happydance: Christmas baby lol. Stranger things have happened Sbb :wacko:. I'm right with you on the no :sex: Although i am fine I just can't be bothered lol. My DH is on the sofa anyway at the moment. He can't stand all the night time noises that Isla makes lol. He says its like a bloody farm yard in our room :haha: We have :sex: once since birth so hopefully that will keep him going for a while lol. I mean that's once more than when i was pregnant :rofl:
Was the prolapse caused by sammuels birth ? or is it something you had anyway but has got worse ? :hugs::hugs:

Celtic :happydance::happydance: 36 weeks OMG not long now. Are you all ready ?

TNT, So happy you feel crappy :rofl: A very good sign that all is well. :hugs::hugs:

Leeze, I had cramping before my BFP. In fact i thought i was out because it was so bad. Goodluck with testing we need some more macca babies :hugs::hugs:

NY, :hugs::hugs: I had some brownish bleeding early on in pregnancy so don't give up just yet :hugs::hugs: Hope all is ok :hugs::hugs: 

:hi: Aj, Ttc, Daisy :hugs::hugs:

Hope you all have a lovely day. I am off to my mums for brekkie and then i have a big tidy up to do as the girls had some friends over for a sleep over last night :dohh: I band them to the upstairs so i had a nice tidy room to come down to this morning lol. Catch you all later ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Hiya ladies :hi: 

Celtic - 36 weeks :o yay bring on the next maca baby :D 

Never - hope your having a good time babe :hugs: 

Sbb - prolapse v v doesn't sound very nice :( :hugs: hope it all gets sorted :hugs: 

Sparkle - have fun tidying :haha: 

sorry to the ladies I've missed... :hugs: 

well ladies... can now tell u I'm team ...:pink: :D 


Xxx


----------



## SBB

Yay char that's fantastic news! Are you pleased? Is Ian happy? :D 

Sparkle I didn't have the prolapse before, it's often caused by a long labour/long pushing phase/big baby/forceps which I had all of! 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

hi ladies :hi:

another quick one as we're being healthy this morning and doing an hour in the gym then going to see some flats this afternoon to try to find a lovenest to buy

NY - :hugs::hugs: - I know how worried you must be right now but, like the other girls say, remember this isn't necessarilly early signs of a m/c. When I had my m/c I did a lot of reading around it and apparently about 20% of women have bleeding throughout their pregnancy and it's just about little burst blood vessels as your bean snuggles in. What I understand is that when it's brown cm or brown blood that this is old blood so it normally means whatever the source of the bleeding is that it's stopped bleeding now. When you should worry is if you get really painful cramps or if the blood goes bright red or gets really heavy. You know Kylarsmum I think from some of the 2WW threads? - I remember she had a few days of early bleeding and now I think she's about 12 weeks preg (or maybe more, I'm losing count now!). Well, I really hope your bean stays tight and this passes in a couple of days. :hugs::hugs:

SBB - a vaginal prolapse, wow - that sounds painful and uncomfortable. :hugs: The things us women have to go through!! I hope you're getting lots of pampering and being looked after! :hugs:

TTC - cycle buddies, how cool!!! Any possible signs for you yet? I'm feeling really tired today but it was a long week, so who knows if this is a sign!! I'm going to test on Monday morning, when are you testing? Fingers crossed for those BFPs!! :hugs:

Char - a little girl, how lovely!! Time to start thinking about names!! Have you got any ideas? How's it all going with the house-hunting? :hugs:

TNT - sounds horrible that you can't look at the screen for long, but as I write this I'm thinking "I want that too - please let me be really sick soon!!" :haha: We've got no shows or anything planned for this weekend - relaxing and house-hunting - and maybe a meal out this evening (or take-away!!). How are you and Amy doing? Is she pampering you lots? :hugs:

Sparkle - you made me laugh out loud with your comment about BD-ing! I think our men have to understand what we're going through and be patient!! :hugs: You sound really happy at the moment and sounds like you got a really fun household!!! :hugs:

Need to run now, my OH is telling me we have to leave in 5 mins to go to the gym!! Funny, we both seem to have this short window of being motivated for the gym and we can easily dissuade each other from going!! 

Hi to everyone else, have a lovely day everyone xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Awww char congratulations on team :pink: :hugs::hugs:

Leeze, This house is a bloody mad house. Not even the rabbit is sane, he thinks he's a dog :rofl: Enjoy your workout and flat hunting.

Sbb, sounds awful. Still I'm glad to see it hasn't put you off. The things us ladies go through to get pregnant, carry a chils and give birth :wacko: If it was left to the men we would be a dying breed lol. My DH shouted me last night while i was making the bottles. I ran to him cause i thought something was wrong as he had shouted with such worry. I get to him and he's holding Isla at arms length and saying "quick, quick" I tought at the very least someone was hurt, but no all that's wrong is Isla had had a poo and it was coming out of her nappy and on his trousers. :dohh: MEN honest to god what is there purpose :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: about the poo! Danny is the same with exploding poos but now I just make him deal with it, I have to do it on my own when he's not here! 

Leeze hope you have fun at the gym! The prolapse isn't painful, in fact I don't even notice it now. It did feel like something was 'coming down' but it doesn't even feel like that now. 

Char have you got any names for your little girl? 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Hi ladies-

popping in to say hi and that I miss you all...

Char congrats on the lil girl.... how sweet

Celtic- not to long now- will be checking in from time to time to see your updates

Suz- you already know that I am completely in love with Sammuel- and so glad you are back up and running

Spark- you too- Isla is just a doll... but funny story about the poop.. :lol: MEN.... 

TnT- glad you are feeling ca ca :lol:

Leeze- I will be checking back sometime next week to see what's up with you.. FX'd for ya

NYpage- hun try not to worry to much- like Suz said- it is common- BUT it can't help that fact that it is happening to you- so you think the worst--- BEEN THERE DONE THAT- will be thinking of you

Never- hope you are enjoying your time with Chris

:hi: to Dandy- Linny-TTC- AJ- Yazzy- Rosa- 

welcome all the new ladies- I hope this is a short and quick TTC experience for you :)

AFM- nothing to report just wanted to stop by and say hi


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls... I haven't. Caught up just yet. Just needed my mind eased a bit. I been feelen sick and tired and sore boobs and the whole nine. Tody I barely feel sick and my boobs don't really hurt. Did you preggo ladies or ladies with babies have this. I'm trying not to worry of course but reassurance always helps. I don't dare go to first tri thread cuz it freaks me out. Lol any help would be great! I will catch up after work...short work day so will be on later.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies - Happy Saturday!

Suz - That prolapse doesnt sound fun...so sorry!

Leeze - yes....we are cycle buddies, I am not testing till next weekend...or even later...I dont feel like stressing myself out over bfns!!!

sparkle - hi back at you! Enjoy your day!!

Never - I know you are having tons of fun with DH...woohoo!

Char - hi there!

TnT - Well I am not the best person to calm you down b/c I have never been pg...but I have read and heard of many women who complain about this...I think it usually comes in waves....your prog and HCG raises in waves...then it levels off and starts raising again....this is what might be causing a loss of symptoms...give it sometime and I am sure they will return. 

NY- thinking of you hun, please let us know how you are doing when you can.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nypage1981 said:


> Girls- I have started getting brown CM all day today....so im assuming this is another early MC....after over a year of trying thats the most devastating thing i can imagine right now...just thought i'd share my sad update:(

Hun like every one said already, it may mean nothing brown is good means old blood it could be from your cervix, I know how scared you are, I remember when I had my MC on my next pregnancy I had bright red bleeding again and was in an awful state went to the hospital and all was ok the spotting lasted for about two weeks but all was ok. :hugs: please keep us updated



TntArs06 said:


> Hey girls... I haven't. Caught up just yet. Just needed my mind eased a bit. I been feelen sick and tired and sore boobs and the whole nine. Tody I barely feel sick and my boobs don't really hurt. Did you preggo ladies or ladies with babies have this. I'm trying not to worry of course but reassurance always helps. I don't dare go to first tri thread cuz it freaks me out. Lol any help would be great! I will catch up after work...short work day so will be on later.

yep it can be normal for the feelings to come and go, rest assured it will prob hit with a bang later on! :hugs: I so agree frist tri is very very scary!!!! at times 

Ill be back later to catch up with every one else :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey kell :wave: :hugs: 

Ttc how are you Hun? :hugs: 

TNT don't panic, it's really normal for symptoms to be up and down. I had days where my boobs were total agony, I almost cried taking my bra off. Then days where they felt totally normal! I also felt sick as anything one day and fine the next. I know it's a worrying time but honestly it's normal :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Hi again,

Thanks guys so much for helping ease my mind. I did get some nausea at work. So that helped a little. I have 11days until my scan so im on edge until then basically...but not in as a crazy as I thought I would be. Figured its not in my hands how the outcome turns out just gotta pray it will be good. 

Leeze- I am the same EXACT way when it comes to worken out. One day I get so pumped and then one day I have to force myself there. :haha: Hope you had a good workout though!! 

Char- YEAY :happydance: so happy for you girl :cloud9:

Sbb- Um what "hangs down" down there :blush::haha: I am a bit confused. I have no idea what you and sparkle were talken about :haha: Im glad its not painful though. I think you have been through enouggh!

Kel- I was so glad to see a post from you today! Hope you are well honey!

Celtic- Hope your feeling good tonight! Reassurance sure does help. Thank you hun!

Never- Hope your haven a wonderful time with OH!! :hugs:

Hey to the other girls who haven't checked in yet! Hope you doing well!

Off to relax for a bit before we go to another goodbye party for our donor! Chat with ya'll later.


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls-
Thank you so much everyone you've really helped ease my mind. I do, however, feel like this is similar to my last MC. It started as brown spotting so I worried not at all, then turned redder after like a week. I also feel just pressure of some sort- like in my cervix. Kind of like when AF comes. Its sad, but I know there's not much I can do. I have my scan tuesday and will find out the sure news then. Until then, i'm just going about my business and laying down when I need to. Thanks again to everyone with your words of reassurance, I do hope it is nothing for me this time and my bean sticks around.

TNT- to answer your question about the PAP, yes I had one, but that was on the 9th! So....i'd think that was a bit too long ago to be the culprit. That would be nice, though.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sbb - hey hun, not much going on here....really trying to stay relaxed this cycle....if nothing in the next 2 cycles then on to clomid! I hope if I have to do the clomid again that it will work this time. With not getting pregnant after my fibroid surgery I kinda feel like well maybe that is not the reason why the clomid didnt work last time and something else is wrong...but again, trying to let all those negative thoughts go and hope for the best!


----------



## SBB

Ny I will be keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: 

TNT basically the Walls of the vagina support other things - your bowels and bladder mainly. So because the Walls are weak, the bladder and bowels push in on the vagina. Basically a couple of weeks ago I had a shower and was washing down there, and I could feel something in the entrance to my foof - had a look and could see something there... It's gone up a bit now so its getting better, but it's basically the Walls of the foof have collapsed a bit. Does that make sense?! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Tt I hope it happens soon for you, clomid or not... Had brad had his swimmers tested? Xx x


----------



## Leeze

nypage1981 said:


> Hi girls-
> Thank you so much everyone you've really helped ease my mind. I do, however, feel like this is similar to my last MC. It started as brown spotting so I worried not at all, then turned redder after like a week. I also feel just pressure of some sort- like in my cervix. Kind of like when AF comes. Its sad, but I know there's not much I can do. I have my scan tuesday and will find out the sure news then. Until then, i'm just going about my business and laying down when I need to. Thanks again to everyone with your words of reassurance, I do hope it is nothing for me this time and my bean sticks around.
> 
> TNT- to answer your question about the PAP, yes I had one, but that was on the 9th! So....i'd think that was a bit too long ago to be the culprit. That would be nice, though.

fingers crossed for you that the bleeding stops and everything is ok. :hugs: I can understand why you would fear the worst, it's only natural - but unless it gets heavier then hopefully everything will still do what it needs to do :hugs:


----------



## fides

okey doke. had my husband look at some of the info on maca out there, and he's willing to give it a try for both of us. he figures it can't hurt, since it's just a root - when he heard that the root is related to the potato plant, he said that makes it even better. :haha:

so, next cycle, we'll be boarding the maca train, ladies!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sbb - yep he has been tested! LOL...like a sperm whale the dr said!


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome fides! Maca is great for both of you...have you and dh had testing done????


----------



## daisy74

Hello ladies,I hope everyone is doing well....I have a quick ???
i am kind of bummed I have been taking (4) 525mg each capsules of maca since CD 1 i am now 2 or 3dpo so cd18 and have been doing ALOT of reading and alot of people say the pills form of maca are basically junk and wont help :(
They are saying the maca powder is the best :(
Someone fill me in this is my 1st month.....At the moment cervix is high and soft and has LOADS of creamy lotion my cm...sorry of tmi..
I just really ned to reassurase here :(
Anyone here use the capsules and get a BFP???
The exact name (Got them from local healthrood store) is 
Solaray Maca Lepidium SPP
525 MG PER CAPSULE
100 Capsules come in the bottle...DH took 5 a day i worked my way up to 4 I was for first week taking 2 then 3 and then 4 and still am taking them...Thanks ladies
(((((((((((hugs)))))))))

Oh and I am CRAZY TOOK a preg test 2night.............BFN of course......I have cramping and REALLY felt my O this month was VERY wet but not EWCM (Nver get that) and was also feeling very HOT inside of my well u know hahahahahaha I made myself lol.


----------



## nevertogether

Sorry, just popping in to say that I had a great time with DH. I'm in Podgorica, Montenegro right now waiting on my flight back to Frankfurt. This trip was definitely not long enough, and not in my fertile window either, but we :sex: anyway :haha: Love you girls. I'm going to run off and be mopey now. :cry: I guess it's time for my new ticker. April 25 is the next countdown. I know you ladies will be there for me every step of the way. :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Hiya ladies!! 
:)
Babies name Will be Kiara (key-ar-ah) unsure on middle name yet. Ians mother has said that shell let us have her old house, were not sure about the mortgage & stuff yet. Shes going to speak to her financial adviser about it... fxd its not gna be a lot, ne & Ian are going to see her later today about it.. me and Ian were quite shocked that its a girl, we were convinced it was a boy :haha: but still over the moon :D. 

Sbb - is the doc doing anything about the prolapse?? Hope it gets sorted soon :hugs: 

Never - sorry time has gone too quick :( :hugs: your right tho.. were here for ya ;) 

Kel - :hi: nice ta see you :D you ok?? 

Dandy & Aj where u girls hiding 

Ttc - :hugs: what ur next step? up the dose of clomid?? Fxd for you babe! 

Lezze - did u have fun at the gym :hehe: 

Daisy - I got my bfp from maca capsules.. maca doesn't work for everyone but its worth a try :hugs: 

Welcome to all the newbies :D 

Sorry if I missed anyone :hugs: 

Mucho love to you all :kiss: 

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Char - that's a lovely name :hugs: - and great news about the house if it works out :hugs:

Never, glad you had a great time - April 25 not too far away!! Will OH definitely be with you for your fertile time in that cycle - I hope so :hugs:

Daisy - that maca I take is in capsules but is in a powder form within the capsules and is gelatinised - I read that if you get that type you can normally digest them better. good luck hon :hugs:

I tested on an internet cheapie this morning and am really confused! At first it looked clearly like a BFN but after about 5 mins it looked like a really faint line appeared - I can't work out if it's an evap or a possible early positive. I'm only 10dpo so it's really too early but I was getting too impatient!! I've tried to take a photo of it but you definitely can't see a line on the photo and I can't find my phone cable to upload it. I'm sitting here half excited and half telling myself that it probably doesn't mean anything!! Please let it get stronger in the next few days!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Leeze we NEED to see that pic!!! Hold your pee and do another :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Never so glad you had fun! :hugs: 

Daisy the capsules are just the powder in a capsule so I can't see how they'd be less effective? They helped get my cycles down anyway :shrug: so hope they work for you! 

Char we were convinced we were having a girl :haha: 
Sounds good about the house! 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

SBB said:


> Leeze we NEED to see that pic!!! Hold your pee and do another :happydance:
> 
> X x x

Hi SBB! :hugs:

my OH is going to bring a cable over for me later so I'll try to upload - but it looks really like there's nothing on it in the pic. I'm not sure the best way to take it - what light, what background etc - anyone got any tips? :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

I took pics by a window in the light. I also held tests up to a bulb :rofl: but it did work! 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Lezze - I pray pray PRAY its a bfp :D did u use first morning pee?? 

Sbb - if this house don't work out then ill hafta go to the council :( 

Xx


----------



## Leeze

I just found my cable!! Ok, not very clear pic but tell me if you see anything!!!
 



Attached Files:







feb2011 003.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Leeze

if you click on the pic and then move your head up and down a bit I think you can just see it - I think it might be too close to the control line though and maybe it's a mean old evap!!


----------



## kelster823

Hi ya- I knew Leeze was testing so I HAD to stop by

hmm Leeze I SOOO see it... I hope this is it for you :)

Suz- hi ya hun :hugs:

Char- beautiful name and good luck with the house 

Never so glad you had a nice time- but too short :( 

TnT- glad your ill tummy came back

NY- how are you today? I HOPE it has eased up on you 

kay gotta run

:hi: to the rest of the ladies


----------



## Leeze

thanks Kel, I hope so too!! good to see you, hope you doin ok, honey xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hey kell :wave: hope you're having a good weekend! 

Leeze I see it and I'm on my phone. It's in the right place. Hoping it's not an evap - need you to do another! Exciting! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

I'm trying not to get too excited just in case!! but, it's really difficult!!! :haha:


----------



## Leeze

How long should I hold it for? I think it's about 2.5 hours since I went to the toilet, should I try to hold for 4 hours? x


----------



## nevertogether

i see it leeze!!


----------



## SBB

Yes try for 4. Have you drunk a lot today? The more concentrated your pee the better. But as they're only ICs I'd just do another one when you can't hold it anymore! 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Lezze - yay I can see it :D wahoo I pray its not an evaporation line! Hurry up 4 hours  HEHE!!


----------



## SBB

Leeze POAS already!!!! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

i'm with sbb!! :haha:


----------



## Leeze

I did another one but it looks BFN :growlmad: 

got a friend here just now so will try post it later!! Still early, am really hoping for darker line tomorrow!


----------



## SBB

Love your avatar pic never :) 

Damn it leeze, ok do another pic and do another test with fmu! 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

here's my other pic - there is now a tiny line on it but I think it came after about 15 mins so maybe it doesn't mean anything? 

It's quite dark outside now so I had to take this one right under a spotlight to try to get it to show up. I think it's pretty inconclusive so I will really need to wait until tomorrow. Am going crazy!!!
 



Attached Files:







Feb2011 004.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TntArs06

Leeze- I saw it on the first pic!!! FX FX girl this is it! Test in the am with FMU! I bet your crazy too! I sure hope its not a darn evap!!!

Never- So glad you had a wonderful time! Sorry it was so short. We are ALL def here for you my dear! How are you feeling after the HSG and lap?

Char- I love that name! So pretty! I hope it works out with the house! That would be really nice.


----------



## SBB

leeze I see it!!! sooooo exciting! my first tests at 9dpo didn't even show a line til the next day but then i got a definite line at 10dpo so FX tomorrow brings a quicker darker line! 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey maca girls, its been forever since i was on here :dohh: well it looks like I Oved when i didnt realise :dohh: and we werent bding to the plan :dohh: so :shrug: def out this cycle :dohh: :cry:


----------



## SBB

Hey dandy, you bd 2 days before ov, which as I have told you countless times is the best time. So definitely not out. Yet again consider yourself told!

With those dotted CHs I'd keep bding anyway... 
X x x


----------



## dandybrush

:ignore: i dont feel hopeful in the least, but ill try to keep up the bding :thumbup:


----------



## Kiki0522

Hey ladies.. I was lurking and saw the pic of Leeze's test.. Good luck hun! I can see it! Fx'd so tightly for you! 

Hope you all are well! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Woah, i missed a lot it seems! Leeze i definitely see a line so i'll be checking back to see if it is your bfp, everything crossed for you chica!!

AFM, getting to the 'good' part of my cycle so we'll see. I feel like i'm in a dream cuz DH and i found out last night that my Grandma and Grand Aunt are giving us a house! It was my great grandma's house so it needs some updating but still, everything works so we can move in when we want and the best part is that it's 100% free and we'll have no more rent or anything to pay! I cant believe overnight i've become a home owner, i'm just in a daze, but its a good daze!


----------



## Leeze

Here's my new pics this morning - definite BFP on superdrug test!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

will post more later, need to go to work!
 



Attached Files:







Feb2011 002.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 10


----------



## daisy74

Leeze said:


> Here's my new pics this morning - definite BFP on superdrug test!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> will post more later, need to go to work!

:baby::baby::baby: Huge congrats :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## maratobe

Leeze said:


> Here's my new pics this morning - definite BFP on superdrug test!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> will post more later, need to go to work!

WOOHOO!!! congrats hun!! :happydance::happydance:

AFM i got my captules today YAY!!! just waiting on my ovualtion tests!! :flower: im very excited to board this maca train hehe


----------



## SBB

Yipee leeze!!! Fantastic am so happy for you! There's no doubting that line is there :wohoo: 

AJ that's amazing news on the house. I wish someone would give me a house! You must be so happy! 

Morning everyone else :wave: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

YAY CONGRATS LEEZE!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: 

AJ fab news hun! congrats to you too!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Leeze said:


> Here's my new pics this morning - definite BFP on superdrug test!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> will post more later, need to go to work!


OMG :happydance::happydance: I missed loads thats a great line delighted for you!


----------



## Leeze

Great news about the house AJ - in all my excitement I missed that you had posted that!!! :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

nevertogether said:


> YAY CONGRATS LEEZE!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee:
> 
> AJ fab news hun! congrats to you too!!

I think it was the HSG that got me my BFP - fingers crossed yours gets you your BFP too xx :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Leeze! How exciting! Congratulations hun! I am so happy for you! :happydance: Right after you HSG.. You make me very hopeful! :)

AJ- That is fantastic news about the house!


----------



## nevertogether

i think it was the HSG too leeze! that's the first thing i thought. too bad DH and i couldn't :sex: during my fertile window this time, but oh well. if i stay on track i should be ovulating when he is here. the calender shows i should ovulate 4 may and DH will be here 25 april - 11 may :)


----------



## Leeze

nevertogether said:


> i think it was the HSG too leeze! that's the first thing i thought. too bad DH and i couldn't :sex: during my fertile window this time, but oh well. if i stay on track i should be ovulating when he is here. the calender shows i should ovulate 4 may and DH will be here 25 april - 11 may :)

The HSG is meant to help you for the next 3 months after you have it so you should still have increased fertility then. Fingers and everything else crossed!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Never- That sounds like perfect timing! I'm so happy all of your stuff came out great! Since you had the HSG.. You will get that bfp next time!

Leeze- Congrats again hun! You must be on top of the world!

I can't wait for my HSG!


----------



## nevertogether

awww thanks leeze. i'm so happy for you honey! have you told your DH? 

kiki - i can't wait for yours either!! when is it again?


----------



## xcharx

:happydance: YAY LEZZE 

congratulations :hugs: 

x


----------



## xcharx

Aj - congrats on the house :D when u moving in?? 

Never - yay for O when u see dh :D 

Wahoo girls seems like a good day for our thread :D 

:hi: to everyone :kiss: 

I'm going for a nap...work stressing me out grr 

X


----------



## Leeze

nevertogether said:


> awww thanks leeze. i'm so happy for you honey! have you told your DH?
> 
> kiki - i can't wait for yours either!! when is it again?

Yes, I woke him up this morning with the news - He was so lovely and is just as excited as me!! :happydance:


----------



## Leeze

I'm finding it really difficult to focus on work today - OMG - what am I going to be like for the next 7 months or so!! Char, how can you focus? x :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

awwwwwww so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Leeze

nevertogether said:


> awwwwwww so happy for you! :happydance:

thanks hon - what a lovely new avatar pic you got up!! sending lots of baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## nevertogether

aww thanks. one we took this weekend. we are hoping so much for april to finally be our time so send all the baby dust you can!! :) are you making a doctors appointment soon?

i think i'm going to try and get a massage every month until i see DH. i got one this weekend and it was fab. my first ever and the guy told me that i had bad knots and he could tell i was in the army LOL. i really wanted to try acupuncture too, but not sure i will find anyone english speaking that can do that.


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats Leeze! That is awesome!!!

Char we want to move in end of March, we have to give our landlord a month's notice so we can't just get up and leave. We could but we'd have to pay the rent anyway. Also our new house is currently rented so we have to give that lady a month's notice to move out. I'm so excited!


----------



## Leeze

It's funny, Never, because when I got my BFP last June I rushed out straight away to make a Doctors' appointment. I think because of the m/c the last time that I want to wait a week or two to see if it seems to all be going ok. Also, because I had the m/c last year I can get a scan at 7 weeks from the unit at the hospital that I saw then - gosh that will only be 3 weeks away. Please please please stick bean!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

:dust:

STICKY DUST!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> :dust:
> 
> STICKY DUST!!

Sticky sticky Dust :dust::dust:

Never love your picture :flower: wow I wont be able to wait for April for you now! 





Ny thinking of you lots :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

char - Oh I am not on clomid yet...still doing a couple natural cycles. I am waiting to test this weekend we will see! beautiful name...and probably a good move on the house providing that you can handle the mortgage.

Leeze- OMG great news hun! woohoo!!!! Give me hope! Any symptoms?????

Never -aww hun happy you had a great time but sorry you are sad now! Onto the next countdown!

AJ - great news on the house!


----------



## Leeze

thanks TTC - only slight symptoms. I had cramping around 7-9dpo - and slightly tender nips from around then too. last night a bit of a headache and feeling very tired today but had bad sleep last night because I was feeling so anxious about testing today!! Today I've had a strange taste in my mouth and feeling extra-hungry (this might be psychological though because I'm giving myself a good excuse to eat more than usual!!!) - also feeling a bit "vacant" in my head but I think this is from shock and excitement!! :haha:


----------



## Leeze

TTC - when are you testing? Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I am thinking I will test at the end of the week, I am estimating I am around 9 or 10 dpo today....I just dont deal well with the bfns.....so I will wait...


----------



## nevertogether

hoping and praying for you girl!!


----------



## TntArs06

Leeze- OMG congratulations hun!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Sticky vibes for you my dear! Im thinking it will be okay this time because you had the HSG so its all cleared out! So happy for you hun!! Such amazing news!!!

AJ- That is AWESOME news! My parents dont own a house so that will never happen to me. :haha: But still awesome for you sense I remember you were wanting to get your money straightened more so for a future baby so this def helps! YAY!

Never- LOVE LOVE LOVE the new pic! You two are so in love! Makes me melt to see new pics of you guys! Countdown is on girl!! And so pleased to read when he comes will be in your fertile window! FX girl....


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> well I am thinking I will test at the end of the week, I am estimating I am around 9 or 10 dpo today....I just dont deal well with the bfns.....so I will wait...

Oh YAYAYAAYA I can't wait until you test! You feeling anything? Or just trying to have a nice calm cycle without symptom spotting?


----------



## ttcbaby117

nope nothing...even if I was trying to symptom spot I couldnt...even my boobs which are usually killing me by now are only hurting slightly...that is making me think that I am out...if my prog was increasing then I would think it would be hurting...so I will try to keep calm and wait for the weekend


----------



## nevertogether

if you get a :bfp: TTC oh i will be so happy!! i know not as happy as you will be, but darn near close!! 

i go to school next week. i don't want to!! :( the place barely has internet and it's going to be so cold. ugh. and i hate being in front of people and this is all about being in front of people. BLAH!


----------



## ttcbaby117

never you are just so sweet....thank you from the bottom of my heart. 

I hate being in front of people also...I always tried to imagine them naked like ppl always say to, but it never helped me. LOL


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: i've always heard that too. DH is super outspoken and loves being center of attention so he doesn't understand my anxiety about it all. 18 days of crappy internet, bad cell phone service, and center of attention. :hissy: but he told me to go there and rock it and do my best... so i guess it's all i can do!


----------



## dandybrush

leeze huge congrats :hugs: lots of sticky :dust: for you

AFM i dont agree with FF i dont feel like i have oved no tender nips...nada :shrug: but then the same thing happened last cycle :shrug: maybe im having annovulatory cycles :shrug: :cry: i just wanna bfp :cry: maybe i should go and have a hsg :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - not sure if you saw it or not, but the same happened to me. i used to always get tender nipples after ovulation and then it just stopped and now my only big symptom is being bloated. so just so you know, just because that goes away does not mean you are not ovulating.


----------



## Leeze

my acupuncturist said that tender nips after ovulation isn't always a good thing - this is actually the first month for about 4 months for me when I've had tender nips (last 3 days or so) - but they used to always hurt massively around CD21 - I assumed because mine hadnt been hurting for the last 3 months that this was because the acupuncture was helping with my energy flow etc :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Never I love your new pic again - you're so pretty :D 

More bfps all round please!!!! :yipee: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

awwww thank you sbb!!!! :hugs:

leeze - that is very interesting!! hmmm


----------



## dandybrush

:ignore: im living in denial here, cause i just dont think its ever gonna happen for me :dohh:

never - im with sbb, im loving your pic :thumbup:


----------



## Leeze

dandybrush said:


> :ignore: im living in denial here, cause i just dont think its ever gonna happen for me :dohh:
> 
> never - im with sbb, im loving your pic :thumbup:

I was totally feeling like that last month - and (whispering very quietly to make sure I don't frighten that bean from sticking properly) look what happened!! 14 months TTC has been a really long journey but I know it will be worth it in the end if all goes to plan!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Aj - we shall be moving houses at the same time :D we can share the stress :thumbup: :haha: 

Lezze - soo happy for you babe :D 

Dandy - your gna get told off again :haha: your bfp WILL happen!! I know its a heart breaking journey but don't u DARE give up hope :hugs: 

Never - love your pic :D you & hubby will have one cute baby :hugs: y are u going to school? Yuck!!! 

Sbb - :hi: 

Afm - spoke to ians mum.. basically were going to move into her old house.. shell still own 50% of it, well own 25% and ians bro will own 25%... she's going on holiday beginning of march so we shall be moving end of march then Ian bro is gna move in in Sept after he finishes his catering course!! 

How is everyone?? 

Xxxxx


----------



## TntArs06

char- that is great news. So glad you will have a home to bring your little girl home to! 

Leeze- Loven the new ziggy!!! :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

char - :sulk: :haha:


----------



## Kiki0522

Never- What a great pic!! You two will make some adorable babies!

Leeze- SO happy for you!! Sticky Sticky Sticky!!! :dust:

Ttc- Fx'd for you hun!

Dandy- It will happen! :hugs:

Char- That is exciting news! I haven't been on much so I wanted to say Congratulations on having a baby girl! That is so exciting!

Tnt- Hope you are doing well! 

Afm- I had a follow up appointment for my ectopic today. My doctor says I'm healing quickly so that's good. But she's already throwing the option of IVF at me.. Makes me so nervous. :( She says with my history it may not look good for my only tube to be capable of what it needs to do. But she is scheduling my HSG for the week of March 14th after my next AF so only 3 weeks away! She says it couldn't have been completely blocked because the sperm met the egg but it may not be open enough for the egg to get back down. So now I'm praying the HSG opens it up real good for that egg to get through! And praying I can follow in Leeze's footsteps and get my BFP right after it!


----------



## TntArs06

Kikki- That is terrific news! I pray IVF is not the only option and hopefully your HSG will bring you a nice sticky bean this time! Im glad you are healing well though. :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Tnt- Thank you hun! I appreciate that! I'm not letting myself worry about that IVF option just yet! Next step.. HSG.. and BFP right after it! That's my plan! :D

How are you feeling?? You have beautiful eyes! :)


----------



## TntArs06

Kiki0522 said:


> Tnt- Thank you hun! I appreciate that! I'm not letting myself worry about that IVF option just yet! Next step.. HSG.. and BFP right after it! That's my plan! :D
> 
> How are you feeling?? You have beautiful eyes! :)

Thank you hun! :hugs: I think what your dr said sounds promising. That maybe your tube was clear enough for sperm to swim but not enough for an egg. So I am glad you will have the HSG soon. So you can start again soon. How have you been feeling lately? It took me quiet some time to recover from my MC. 

I have been feeling VERY emmotional. :haha: I've been tired and nauseous quiet a bit. I seem to be pretty sad right now with one of my friends that hasn't been supportive so its put me in a weird position im not used to. So im keeping my distance because of my emotions being so crazy right now. 

Just counting down the days until our first scan! (9days) and praying there is a bean in their this time!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello girls and whooooaaaly cow!

LEEZE- super duper duper congratulations! You are knocked up! YAYAYAYAY!!! FX'd crossed for everything to go well. Hope you dont stress as much as i do! 

TTC- im excited to see if you get a bfp too! 

Kiki- I belive the HSG will help you, I really do, so just keep focused on that part first and think of the IVF much later if you must but not now! 

Never- that is a good pic im glad you had a great time w hubs. 

Celtic- how do you feel, big and ready to go im sure .

TNT- hope your scan goes well, thats still a while to wait!

Thank you ladies for the thoughts and kind words... Here's what my situation is. I had some spotty brown cervical mucous friday. Kind of all day had tinted brown mucus....then saturday on and off. By sunday it was pretty much not tinted anymore and so im not sure whats going to happen, but at least it didnt get worse. Never was it actual blood...but tinted discharge. So, Ultrasound thursday (they called and had to reschedule-lol). That will tell all. Say some prayers for me and will my baby to have stuck!


----------



## Kiki0522

Tnt- Thank you! I think what my Dr said sounds promising too. So I'm hoping the HSG just clears the way for it! I'm feeling better now. It did take me a little while though. I have been staying away from this site because it drives me nuts not being able to do anything but now that we have a plan and the HSG is scheduled.. I'm feeling better. I have something to look forward to so we can finally move on. 

Your emotions, tiredness, and being nauseous tells me there is a very strong little bean in there! I'm so excited for your scan! 9 days! Woohoo! I'm sorry to hear your friend isn't being supportive. Do you know why? That's smart of you to just keep your distance though. 

Ny- Thank you so much for your positivity! I really appreciate it! That is very good news the tinted discharge didn't get worse! It sounds very positive! It's definitely your turn for this bean to stick so no worries!! It will stay put! I am praying for you! Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound!


----------



## TntArs06

Ny- Lots of prayers are sent your way my dear! I know many of the ladies here had some spotting and I believe Celtic actually had bleeding or was is SBB. :dohh: So its good that it has let up a bit. Maybe you did too much that day and you just need to rest for a bit until your scan. My dr told me if I ever see blood or spotting that I am on bed rest until it goes away. So maybe try that for a bit.

Kikki- I got better once I had the D&C. Then I knew that I had to wait for AF and then hopefully be put back on track. But after dealing with an awful dr I went back to my old dr who helped me through everything. So its def good that you have something to look forward to...but we will never forget our angels! :hugs:

Uh im thinking my friend is jealous a bit. She isn't TTC and actually has a 10month old but we got into it bc her lack of support or being happy at least...like I was with her pregnancy. Sometimes she is the type of friend that is a bit selfish and if it doesn't suite her needs in the end then she doesn't care. IDK why were friends really...but we've been through alot together and when I had my MC in Oct...she was the one there almost everyday to cry with me. So maybe thats why I stick around.


----------



## rosababy

Hi my lovely ladies. I'm sorry I've been mia the last few days. AF came yesterday :cry: so obviously a stark white bfn on Friday. Went home to visit my family, and met my 6 week old nephew. It was awesome, but sad at the same time. I'm happy to be home with my dh, ready to start a new cycle. I see a new ob-gyn on Wednesday, and I'll hopefully be leaving with some Clomid or something. :shrug: 

I haven't caught up entirely, but congrats to Leeze!!!!! :wohoo: I'm so happy for you!!

I'll catch up and comment later. Miss you ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Tnt- Sounds like jealousy. I have a friend like that too.. Things needs to be more about her and if they aren't or it's not benefiting her, she's distant. But we have been through quite a bit together too so we'll probably always be friends. Hopefully your friend will come around soon. Sometimes people just need a little while to cool down if they are jealous about something. She will get over it and be there for you like you were for her. That's what friends do. :)


Miss you too Rosa :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Oh my word it's so hard to keep up these days lol.

Never, I'm so glad you had a fab time with DH. I love your new picture it's so sweet :hugs::hugs:

Leeze, A huge CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance:

NY, :hugs::hugs::hugs:

KIKI, It's good that the doctors are on the ball with you and are talking through your options already. I'm sure you will have a sticky bean very soon :hugs:

AJ, Congratulations on the house :hugs::hugs:

:hi: SBB, Dandy, Char and anyone i have forgotten. The brain is not what is used to be ladies.

Hope you all have a great day :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Just a quick one to say hi and I'm feeling the love in this thread right now! :hugs: Am at work so have to be very quick, just wanted to see how everyone is doing

NY - great that the brown cm has stopped :hugs: - this is a really good sign and hopefully means everything is progressing as it should do - I can really understand the worry though - fingers crossed everything looks good at the ultrasound :hugs:

Kiki - I'm really hoping the HSG gets you your BFP. Funnily enough with mine the Doc said she couldn't see a blockage as such, but it must have done something right!!! :hugs:

Rosa - sorry AF got you - what a mean witch :growlmad: - hard being around children when it reminds you of your own sadness - hopefully it will be your time soon :hugs:

TNT - something I've come to realise recently with friends is that sometimes I need to go to different friends for different things - so one friend is really good at being there emotionally, one is really fun to hang out with etc - and right now I need to be around people that make me feel safe or good about myself but at other times I can be with people where it's more light-hearted or fun. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else- I will hopefully catch up more later - I'm still in a bit of a blur! :hugs:

Thanks all for your congratulations, it still feels very unreal to me - like I'm not quite there!!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies- Im so confused. I have some brown discharge again:( what in the world...this seems to me an early MC. Its making me so mad I cant even think straight. Sorry for the rant, I just have tried for this for 2 years and losing another one is an unbearable thought:(


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!

Kiki - many women get pregnant with one tube or a partially blocked tube so I would say talk of IVF is def. premature. I will pray the HSG does the trick and you will have your BFP very soon!

TnT - it is hard with friends who are not supportive. Maybe it is best to keep your distance and allow yourself time for your hormones to what they need to do after all...your lil bean is the top priority right now. This might not hold true with yoru friend but I do believe that God brings people into your life for a reason and when they have fulfilled that reason then they move on. 

NY - I am praying that this isnt a miscarriage....I think not having any red blood is good though....

Leeze - I am so happy for you...awesome news...and loving your ticker! Were you on maca or anything?

Never - you guys are so good looking together....love the pic! 

Rosa - sorry af gotcha hun....ugh!!! I am feeling like I am out also so we can try to get through next cycle together.

Dandy - Sorry you are feeling down, I have those moments...lately they have been more often. I hope you feel better soon!

Ok sorry if I left anyone out! I hope everyone has a great day/night!


----------



## Kiki0522

Sparkle- Thank you. I'm happy they are right on the ball with me too. It saves me from having to just keep waiting for something to be done. I hope you and Isla are doing well! I just love looking at that pic of her on your avatar! 

Leeze- Thank you so much! I really hope I can follow in your footsteps! I have heard it helps women who don't even have a blockage. Something about it coats the inside of the tubes so it makes it easier for everything to flow freely. How are you doing?? I'm still so excited for you! 

Ny- Your bean is sticking in there so tight! I know it's so hard not to worry but just try to think positive. I'm sorry you have to worry at all! I wish you didn't have too! 

Ttc- Thank you hun. I thought the talk of IVF was premature too. I mean we know my issues with Endo and now an ectopic but we don't know for sure what the tube looks like. I think my Doctor is just very realistic and she wants to make sure I know up front that there are other options if this doesn't work out. Still didn't make me happy to hear it because I would obviously rather conceive naturally. But one step at a time. :) How are you doing?


----------



## Leeze

Aw - NY - I wish I could send some magic dust over to you to stop any discharge because even though there's a good chance it's all ok still you must be on such an emotional rollercoaster with it all. :hugs: Seriously, when I had the m/c last year what I was told was that unless there's heavy cramping or red blood then there's a good chance it's all ok still. Can you go and get your HCG levels checked out through a blood test - maybe this would help? :hugs:

TTC - I was taking maca twice a day 500mg each time. What I think got my BFP though was a combination of the HSG, my OH and I giving up alcohol for 7 weeks and the fact that my OH was away on business for a few days so he hadn't "released" the :spermy: for 4 days when we BD on my first peak day on the CBFM. Also I had no EWCM so we used pre-seed and softcups. I was drinking green tea too and taking a few other vitamins, drinking grapefruit too - and I wonder if the 3 months of acupuncture helped even though I didn't have it this cycle - the acupuncturist said my "qi had balanced" and apparently that's good for fertility in terms of the energy flow being good around the body. There's so many factors to consider - but the 3 things that were different this cycle were the HSG, no alcohol and 4 days of not releasing :spermy: before BDing on peak day. The other things we'd done every other cycle for a few months. I hope this helps xx :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Hi girls I'm sorry I haven't caught up but just wanted to say NY I had spotting daily (sometimes quite heavy) every day up til gone 20 weeks. It was a raw bit basically on my cervix that kept bleeding. 

Hope everything is ok and try not to worry too much :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

NY I had red bleeding it started with a gush and then spotting bright red on and off every day for 3 weeks! all was ok though, then I did have a MC but that started as spotting then went on to heavy bleeding and very bad pains with clots, then on my next baby bright red spotting again for about a week and he was ok as well, sometimes it just happens and its so scary when it happens after a loss, FX all is ok glad you dont have to much longer to your scan at least they can check your cervix etc and may be do a blood test to ease your worries:hugs:


Had a mad day today, I was having pains so when I went for my appointment the doc examined me and I was 2cm so she said to keep me in to see what happens as I labour fast, pains eased off and I was so happy they let me home to night back next week to see when they will induce me, baby has not grown to big in last two weeks about 7 pounds 5 give or take! Im very tired and still aky more pain below cant be baby head as he is quite high like my other babies! :dohh::haha:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks girls- stories of others who have bled do keep me hopeful thats for sure. I hope my "gut" feeling is just wrong and that im just a cynical, negative Nancy for no reason! If not, I will know soon.....ive read a possible old blood under the baby could cause for brown blood and little "bits" of stuff as well. So maybe, maybe thats it? I tried to talk to the little guy and tell it that I'd like to see a fleck of rice on thursday flickering away! Hope it heard me!


----------



## ttcbaby117

KiKi - Sounds like you have a through dr and that is great! I hope all goes well with your HSG.....Not much going on with me...just waiting to test or af this weekend.

Celtic - Glad you are home....rest up and take care!

NY - praying hard for you hun!

leeze - funny you said that about the alcohol....I have given it up but I cant seem to get dh to...he has cut down but not stopped....his sperm count is amazign though...but who knows right! Well I might have to try the acupuncture...but there is no one here taht does it so I have to travel to get it done...not very realistic I guess.


----------



## Leeze

NY- keeping it all crossed for you :hugs: Is your scan tomorrow, hoping this brings you the peace and reassurance you need

Celtic - sounds like no long to go now!! :hugs:

SBB - you always have lovely words of wisdom, hope all good with you and Sammuel :hugs:

TTC - my OH's sperm count was quite low when he got it tested last year, was still in the "normal" level but only just - so hopefully the no alcohol thing gave us that extra push we needed but if your OH got good levels then prob ok if he drinks a little as long as not binge drinking!! Good luck for this cycle hun x :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

PS - was amazing to do a digi this morning and see the words "pregnant" come up!!! I want this for the rest of you too - fingers crossed for a fertile Springtime for the maca girls :hugs::hugs:


----------



## maratobe

ooh that would have been lovely to see those words hun! :)
we got our ovulation tests today :happydance: and we have been taking 2 500mg tablets a day for about 3 days now :)
heres to a good month for everyone :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## fides

ttcbaby117 said:


> welcome fides! Maca is great for both of you...have you and dh had testing done????

sorry for the late response, but didn't want to ignore ya.

no, they did not test after the m/c - i don't think they test until you've lost two babies, which is insane.


----------



## ttcbaby117

fides - oh ok...well good luck hun, I hope we all these bumps together!


----------



## rosababy

Leeze, I just love seeing your new avatar!! :happydance: It'll be so weird to finally see that word! I love it.

Afm, went to a new ob-gyn today (first time with an actualy ob-gyn, and not a general doc) and he put me on Clomid!! I start today, with directions to dtd on cd 12, 14, 16 and 18. He told me to stop temping and using opks, because he doesn't want me to stress...that'll be hard. I think I'll add a cd20 in there, just in case I o late or something. At any rate, I feel better already. :thumbup:

Has anyone in here been on Clomid? Any luck?


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey rosa - I was on clomid but it didnt work b/c of my fibroids...now that they are removed my dr will be putting me on clomid in the next couple of months.

I know that SBB got pg on clomid, first cycle, with sammuel! 

Good luck hun!


----------



## Leeze

Good luck with the Clomid, Rosa - hoping it's lucky for you :hugs:

TTC - how are you doing, any possible symptoms?:hugs:

I'm feeling very tired today but not been sleeping much the last few nights, think I'm too excited. Also had a bit of brown cm this morning which freaked me out a bit. Was only a tiny bit but enough to worry me for most of the morning. Nothing more since then so hopefully just my bean snuggling in!!


----------



## nevertogether

i love the ticker too leeze!! good luck on the clomid rosa, i've been thinking of trying it but never had the chance. i've only tried soy isoflavones. praying for you NY!


----------



## dandybrush

been having some cramping last few days...wondering if maybe im actually about to Ov soon :shrug: 

ok did someone on here mention that you can get small tablet size macca? that is less to no stink? where do you get them from??


----------



## TntArs06

Leeze- Loven the new avatar pic! YEAY!!! 

Rosa- I got preg two times with clomid both at a 100mg. First ended in MC sadly and so far this one is good. I took it day 5-9 and started insems 5 days after last pill. And did the insems until I knew I ov'd and then an extra day. But I temped....not temping would stress me out more so I kept temping. Good luck hun!

AFM- Been having ALOT of backaches and legs are feeling weird...like hurt/uncomfy. Not sure if thats restless legs but I didn't sleep hardly at all last night. I had some cramping last night as well in pelvic area. I know they say this is normal but last time it was like this but a little worse. So hoping and praying this isn't the beginning of a MC. I just want my scan to get me through this first tri...im emotionaly spent! 6 MORE DAYS! 

How is everyone else? Its been so quiet on here i've had to stalk your pages! Hope ya'll are well!


----------



## Wispyshadow

Hey TnT,
I just wanted to say hello and send you big hugs. I'll be praying for you and the little baby sprout:) :baby: :) 

BIG HUGS TO YOU!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thinking of you all girls, I do be watching and reading lots :hugs:

TNT saw you were on my page:hugs: couldnt reply to you on your though LOL, take it easy wont you, its very normal to have cramps and be not able to sleep as well, its a huge worry when you have had a loss every little thing will worry you but Im confident your little bean is fine and growing very well :flower:

NY really am hoping all is ok hun, its your scan today, no matter what the out come Im for a little bean :thumbup: please let us know

Leeze how are you, hope no more spotting either its so common in early pregnancy so annoying! 

Dandy hmmm wonder is it a bean making a home may be :hugs: FX 

Never :hugs: how are you doing hun

Kel hope your well :hugs:


Me well Im very sore on and off down in my pelvis, its weird as it cant be baby head he is above my pelvis like my others, :shrug: no more pains as such but hoping what ever is going on is working on my cervix getting it ready for labour! 

Oh and any advice how to get rid of tummy bugs, one is only over one and the next one gets it Im going round in circles :dohh: so scared they wont have gotten rid of them before baby comes! 

Hugs to every one else!


----------



## Leeze

Celtic - Grrr for tummy bugs - I haven't got any great ideas around this but am wondering if ginger in hot lemon would help? You're so close now to bringing the next maca bub into the world - how amazing is that? One of my friends had a baby girl yesterday and she is adorable!!! I'm so excited for you that you'll get to hold your baby soon!! :hugs:

TNT - sounds like lots of natural worries and regular symptoms - but I really relate to being worried about another m/c. :hugs: I'm the same. Keeping running to the toilet to see if AF has arrived!! Tiny bit of spotting and I'm convincing myself it's all over. 

I'm feeling much better today though as the spotting has completed stopped. My nips aren't very sore though, so that's my next worry! Ironic how we worry for months about not getting a BFP, and then the minute we get one we worry about it sticking!!! :haha: :hugs:

Dandy - hooray for cramping, let's hope it's a good strong egg starting to push it's way out. Are you trying anything different this cycle? Fingers crossed for you :hugs:

Rosa and TTC - let's hope clomid brings you your BFPs :hugs:

Never - you're always so lovely and thoughtful to everyone else. Fingers crossed in 2 months time you get your BFP :hugs:

NY - thinking of you and hoping you get good news today :hugs:

Hi to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

celtic...am doubtful think its maybe Ov now not anything else :shrug:

leeze all im doing different this cycle is that im not fixated on it :shrug: i guess im kinda taking a break before we go bak to the gyn, then ill prob be more worried. We're not even really trying to do the every 2nd night bd I've prob given up expecting it to happen. plus i have alot of other things to keep my mind off it, ie. dog training and horse riding :thumbup:


----------



## Kiki0522

Ny- Good luck at your scan today! 

Hello ladies!! :hi:


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies- 
Thank you so much for everyone with the thoughts for today- im so nervous im in tears and my scan isnt for 7 hours. They only had one in the afternoon. Kind of freaking. Spotting hasnt really stopped, altho its only present when I wipe, like 2-3 times a day. Still brown. Just cant think of where it would be coming from if it isnt an early MC...ya know? Logically, I think I know that answer....:( 

Leeze, sound just like me. I worry every day that my boobs arent sore enough! Or I dont feel tired, or sick. blah blah. I wish I was naive as my pregnancy 7 years ago. I had NO clue anything bad could happen! 

Tnt- are you still crampy at all? Hope its just normal baby stuff and that you are feeling better!

Hello and good day to everyone else- I cant do much concentrating on reading at the moment im just so scared. :hugs: to you all!


----------



## nevertogether

good luck NY!


----------



## TntArs06

NY- I am nervous with you girl! Please let us know what happens! I hope its just a snuggly bean! When I had spotting with my MC it was like 1 day of brown then immediately went to bright red. I was 9.5 weeks then. So I still have high hopes for you! FX though and lots of prayers your way!

Leeze- Thanks hun! Im right there with you babe. We anxiously await a BFP then we are nerve stricten until 2nd tri. When is your first appointment? Or are you still waiting?

Celtic- Sounds like you might be getting close hun! I can't wait to see the next maca bub!!! Sorry about your kiddies!!! Usually if Amy or I get sick like that, I end up lysoling everything and then shampooing carpets. Then I was all clothes, sheets, towels, blankets. I go nuts when people get sick. :haha: Which im sure you have already done all this. I hope they get to feeling better though!

wispy- Nice to see you on here again. I love when you check in. I can't believe your 31 weeks already! WOW 

Dandy- I think that is a good approach to have. I think TTC is doing the same thing right now. Maybe a nice little break is what is needed until your next GYN appt. Which is when again?

Kikki- Hi hun! Hope you are doing okay!!!

AFM- Im doing much better today. I took a warm bath last night and kinda relaxed then went to bed with a heating pad on my back to calm the muscles. Woke up a few times to pee but didn't hurt like I have been. So hopefully that was growing pains. FX.....these 6 days are gonna be SO LONG to wait! I've lost weight too! Weird I know...but its hard to eat anything lately without forcing myself! So maybe thats why! :haha: 

Anyways, you ladies have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## nevertogether

come on 6 days!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeze

fingers crossed for the scan NY :hugs::hugs: 

Dandy - have you had an HSG? I can only really think this is what got me my BFP as it was the same month of having it (14 months TTC). :hugs:

TNT - I haven't been to see the Doctor yet, I think I'm scared of tempting fate. When I had the m/c the last time I went really early to see the Doc and so all my appointments were made and I got several phone calls/letters and texts leading up to my appointments even though I'd cancelled due to the m/c. I'm thinking I'll go see my Doctor towards the end of next week because that would be further on than the m/c. But the clinic where I was seen to check if I was having a m/c told me to contact them directly to arrange a 7 week scan when I next got preg - so I will also contact them next week if all going well still. Fingers crossed. let's hope the next week flies by in an uneventful way for both of us!! :hugs::hugs:

I'm so tired today and been having "toilet problems!" - feeling constipated one minute then needing to run to the toilet the next. I'm hoping this is a good sign!!! :haha:

Hi everyone :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

tnt, havent made my next gyn appy :dohh: waiting till i think i've Oved then will make it :thumbup:

leeze - no i havent had a hsg, im a big chicken :argh: i hope i never have to have one :dohh: though i want one just if it will give me my bfp :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - my lap wasn't that bad and those are supposed to worse than HSG's. but i understand your being nervous! i just wanted to cover all bases before DH and i go years trying only to find out something is wrong. i have a pap smear tomorrow, BLAH! i feel probed enough, but the army requires them once a year and mine just happens to be tomorrow. i agree that with your temperatures, you haven't ovulated yet. did you take anything this cycle?

leeze - so happy to see your ticker dear. i can't wait for the doc appointment!


----------



## dandybrush

just the soy never :shrug:

i think the lap is what my gyn would suggest first before a hsg :shrug: :argh: 

you are so brave :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies, I dont have much time today but I wanted to say hi! Will catch up properly later!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: ttc :kiss:


----------



## Leeze

Dandy - the HSG was a bit uncomfortable and unpleasant but strangely the way I got through it was when I was lying there I was constantly reminding myself about how much more difficult childbirth would be!! When the Doctor said to me afterwards that I'd been brave I told her my little mantra that I'd be repeating in my head ie "this is not as bad as childbirth" - she thought this was hilarious and laughed at me like I'd said something really ridiculous - and I then felt like a bit of a fool. Anyway, it would be well worth it if you get your BFP. I can only think now that maybe I did have a blockage and that's why I wasn't getting preg every month. Fingers crossed you won't need an HSG, but if you do need on then you're welcome to borrow my mantra. But I recommend not sharing it with the Doctor to avoid the embarrassment I felt!!! :haha:

NY - I don't think it's 5pm yet there but I need to go to bed soon, so I'm going to wish you good luck one more time and hope that when I come on tomorrow there's a message from you saying it all went well at the scan xx :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

leeze :haha: :hugs: you are brave :) did/can anyone go in with you?


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls! Wow what a day! 

My poor daughter is 7 today, and she gets so sick i have to go get her from school! Poor poor dear:( THen we had to figure out what to do with her when we had this important scan that NO one knew about except us two...and we weren't telling anyone yet! EEEEK

anyways- we saw a tiny flicker of rice and a heart rate of 124!!!!! So thats the YAYAYAYAY part! BUT the eeeeek part- im pushed a week back. They thought i'd be 7w 4days and i think im 6w1d. Which they say is fine, and if I dont have a 28 day perfect cycle, its perfectly fine. ANd that the heart beat is a good one and theres nothing wrong in my uterus for the spotting so then I talked them into giving me progesterone! Just to make me feel better....they did pills cuz suppositories could make me bleed more if im spotting. So now I feel im doing all I can do help my baby survive and hope that the heart beat is a good indication that all will be welllll....still far from out of the woods, but there is something in there. For now. 

Has anyone ever been pushed back in dates at an early scan before?


----------



## TntArs06

nypage1981 said:


> Hey girls! Wow what a day!
> 
> My poor daughter is 7 today, and she gets so sick i have to go get her from school! Poor poor dear:( THen we had to figure out what to do with her when we had this important scan that NO one knew about except us two...and we weren't telling anyone yet! EEEEK
> 
> anyways- we saw a tiny flicker of rice and a heart rate of 124!!!!! So thats the YAYAYAYAY part! BUT the eeeeek part- im pushed a week back. They thought i'd be 7w 4days and i think im 6w1d. Which they say is fine, and if I dont have a 28 day perfect cycle, its perfectly fine. ANd that the heart beat is a good one and theres nothing wrong in my uterus for the spotting so then I talked them into giving me progesterone! Just to make me feel better....they did pills cuz suppositories could make me bleed more if im spotting. So now I feel im doing all I can do help my baby survive and hope that the heart beat is a good indication that all will be welllll....still far from out of the woods, but there is something in there. For now.
> 
> Has anyone ever been pushed back in dates at an early scan before?


OMG yay!!! PHEWWW!!! I been thinking about you all day! I got pushed back in dates but mine was all wrong to begin with. I didn't see a flicker of rice or a strong heartbeat! So im thinking your ok...specially sense you didn't really know where you were in your cycle to begin with! So this is good news. Just take it easy sense you are still spotting. I was told bed rest whenever I spot. So take it easy. And sorry about your little girl! Hope she feels better!


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you:) I kept asking...yo usure that was a heart beat? Are you SURE....cuz it didnt look like a baby just a tiny flicker. They said 124 is good...so im keeping hopeful. And surprisingly the wand up my va jay jay didnt really make me spot so im pretty glad...i expected a flow after shoving that up there! sorry for TMI! Did you ever see a heart beat with your MC?


----------



## TntArs06

nypage1981 said:


> Thank you:) I kept asking...yo usure that was a heart beat? Are you SURE....cuz it didnt look like a baby just a tiny flicker. They said 124 is good...so im keeping hopeful. And surprisingly the wand up my va jay jay didnt really make me spot so im pretty glad...i expected a flow after shoving that up there! sorry for TMI! Did you ever see a heart beat with your MC?

Ya those little wands are def not comfy at all! Every time I get a scan I have to always get those cause I guess I have tiny ovaries in such. so im used to those. I did see a heartbeat but it was very faint and even video taped it. But we never got a heart rate for our shrimpie though. Just saw the beat and a sac...nothing else really. And at that point I should have been 9 weeks 5 days and measured at 6.4. So our shrimpie was strong enough to say hi before it left. 7 days later I had another scan and measured 6 weeks and it was an empty sac. So yours sounds very promising and glad you got prog. Did they do the blood test or just give you the pills


----------



## nypage1981

Just gave me the pills. Lol...prbably just to get me to shut it. My insurance doesnt cover ANY of the prscription...it was 80 bucks. Lol. And i'll probably need more. Yikes. Im still nervous about losing mine since I really didnt see a baby....just the flicker. So scary being pregnant.


----------



## nevertogether

NY - i came on here just to see how your appointment went :) i'm so happy for you! and very glad you were able to talk them in to giving you progesterone in case. how good! i will keep my fingers crossed for your little sticky bean and i hope your doctor gets better soon! what an icky birthday present!


----------



## xcharx

Ny -soo glad there was a heartbeat :thumbup: :hugs: 


How is everyone?? I'm shattered :( starting to struggle getting up early now!! 

Xx


----------



## Leeze

just dropping by to check on news from NY. Great news, NY - a good strong heartbeat!! Someone on the first tri section had posted up yesterday a question about whether anyone else had gone for a scan and be told their dates were back - hers had gone back from about 7 weeks to 5.5 weeks I think. there were a few positive responses from women that were further on in their pregnancy and had a similar experience and things were still going well for them. fingers crossed the same happens for you, I think it's looking good now :hugs:

Dandy - I went on my own. :cry: I would suggest taking someone for moral support but I think it was Rosa that said she took her OH and he wasn't allowed in the room while it was being done. I think even to have someone there to wait with you and support you afterwards would be nice, if you have to have it done :hugs:

Hi everyone else :hi:

Char - I'm exhausted already, I dread to think what it will be like later on!!! :haha: I fell asleep on the sofa last night and found it really hard to get up this morning!!


----------



## Kiki0522

Ny- That is GREAT news!! I am so happy for you! You must be so relieved! I hope your daughter is feeling better. Happy Birthday to her! 

I will be back later to catch up. It's snowing like crazy here so I have to leave early for work!


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you girls for your support. I M happy but maybe more screw now of it holding cuz if the dating set back. Will I ever be satisfied?!?!?!?

What else is new in here today?


----------



## rosababy

Ny, already posted on our other page, but soooo glad to see you back with high spirits! Happy birthday to your little girl!!

I'm having cd21 progesterone blood work done this cycle. Do I need to fast for that?


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Rosa! Poor girl is really sick. Her party is tomorrow and her bday yesterday was already ruined. Im super sad for her:(


----------



## ttcbaby117

NY - awesome news...hope the lil one feels better!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nypage1981 said:


> Hey girls! Wow what a day!
> 
> My poor daughter is 7 today, and she gets so sick i have to go get her from school! Poor poor dear:( THen we had to figure out what to do with her when we had this important scan that NO one knew about except us two...and we weren't telling anyone yet! EEEEK
> 
> anyways- we saw a tiny flicker of rice and a heart rate of 124!!!!! So thats the YAYAYAYAY part! BUT the eeeeek part- im pushed a week back. They thought i'd be 7w 4days and i think im 6w1d. Which they say is fine, and if I dont have a 28 day perfect cycle, its perfectly fine. ANd that the heart beat is a good one and theres nothing wrong in my uterus for the spotting so then I talked them into giving me progesterone! Just to make me feel better....they did pills cuz suppositories could make me bleed more if im spotting. So now I feel im doing all I can do help my baby survive and hope that the heart beat is a good indication that all will be welllll....still far from out of the woods, but there is something in there. For now.
> 
> Has anyone ever been pushed back in dates at an early scan before?

Im so happy for you, although I my gut was telling me all would be fine 
:happydance: my dates were put back on my DD but like you there was a heart beat and every thing else was fine, I thought I was more like 7 weeks and 3 days and they said 6 weeks and a few days. so it can happen! esp as your cycle was not a regular 28 day one! hope your DD gets better soon poor thing! 

Mine has fallen and hurt her foot, Im thinking we might need to bring her to get an x ray :cry:


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks! Im so sad for her it being her bday yesterday, and her bday party tommorrow, and shes reeeeallllly sick. Like, didnt do anything for her bday and may have to cancel her part and im afraid I will get H1N1 or something now that ive got a struggling little bean in my tummy trying to survive. What fun life can be! 

Rosa- did you ever get the answer for the fasting for the progesterone? I have no idea- but wouldnt think so with it being a test for a hormone and such.....??


----------



## nypage1981

Oh NO celtic- Does it seem broke? I take xrays! Haha funny. 

For that putting back the dates- i DID expect they were thinking i was further than I was. I even said that on my first appointment when he said i was 5 weeks and i was like no im def not....so i dont know why im letting this bother me, In my heart I know it seems correct....guess im just afraid that the spotting and that together mean its not going to make it ya know? I will start talking to it!!! Gotta cheer it on!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nypage1981 said:


> Oh NO celtic- Does it seem broke? I take xrays! Haha funny.
> 
> For that putting back the dates- i DID expect they were thinking i was further than I was. I even said that on my first appointment when he said i was 5 weeks and i was like no im def not....so i dont know why im letting this bother me, In my heart I know it seems correct....guess im just afraid that the spotting and that together mean its not going to make it ya know? I will start talking to it!!! Gotta cheer it on!

:haha: Im not sure she has some swelling, but she cant put her weight on her foot she screams the place down, thats even after calpol for pain. lord how do you tell a two year old to sit still with her feet up :haha:

I did that, talk to my bump, I think all will be ok, there are many reason for spotting in pregnancy, may be your cervix is extra sensitive! or its old blood from implantation taking its sweet ass time to leave.


----------



## rosababy

Ny, not sure on the fasting yet. I can call the lab, they'll be able to tell me. :shrug:


----------



## nypage1981

Celtic---- I'd say that if its swollen and she cant bear weight on it- get an xray. That young- they cant tell us what is wrong, how much it hurts, or how much they are just being crabby and you will feel aweful if it ends up broken down the road.....also, they bones are all still growing together so you dont want them to grow damaged! They may do nothing for it, but just best to go check. Have fun with that xray, you cant hold down your child cuz you are pregnant so she will be sooooooo mad and the techs will hafta hold her down! Good luck! I'd like to say it will be easy but it may not be!


----------



## Leeze

Aw - NY - if you're like me then you're worrying about every little thing. I was worrying the other day because I had cramps. Then the next day they'd stopped so I was worrying about why they'd stopped!! :haha::fool: Sounds like your bean is snuggling in tightly and is very resilient!! You said you had some wonky cycles anyway, so if you can try your best not to worry about the dates :hugs: (easier said than done probably!). Hope your DD feels better soon! When I was a child apparently I used to often get sick on my birthday or get so excited that I'd wet myself - my parents have loved telling this story to anyone that I've brought home to visit over the years!! 

Rosa - I've never heard of anyone fasting for a CD21 test - has anyone told you that you need to do this? 

Celtic - sorry to hear about your DD too - must be hard when you're heavily pregnant to keep up with the little ones too - I have a lot of respect for you!! :hugs: I'm not even 5 weeks yet and feel exhausted. I'm struggling to look after my cat!!!! :haha: 

Actually, a kinda cute and strange thing happened last night. My cat is a rescue cat and I've had him for about 8 years. He has never sat on my lap, he's quite shy and a bit neurotic. Sometimes I lift him onto my lap and try to hold him there but he always struggles to get down after about 5 seconds. Last night he got on my lap of his own accord for the first time ever then snuggled right into me and went to sleep. I've heard people before saying that cats are sensitive to human emotions, I'm wondering if it's just a coincidence or is he picking up on some nurturing pregnancy vibes through my growing hormones?!! Anyway, it was very cute!! 

My OH is taking me out to dinner tonight to celebrate our BFP!!! Vietnamese - yummy!!! I'm very excited!


----------



## nypage1981

Leeze- thats hilarious about the wetting your pants part:) Im sure you think so too.. hahahaha! 
I have also heard that about animals. My dogs wont leave me be, and my cat, well, he's always needing to be on top of me so not sure i can tell the difference there. lol. With my daughter we had a kitten, and it used to sleep on my fat belly. Was so cute!


----------



## Leeze

yeah, and my Mum would normally also say something like "and she wasn't that young at the time" - meaning I was about 7 or 8 but the way she would say it I think people often thought she meant I was about 14 or something!!!!

Cute re the kitten sleeping on your bump!!! :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Leeze, what a cute story about your kitty! My dog is more like a cat...doesn't like to snuggle. :cry: That's why we GOT a dog?! :wacko: I'm curious how she'll act when we do get pregnant. And even more curious about how she'll act around the baby! Right now, she wants nothing to do with children. They try to pet her, and she starts instantly licking them non-stop. They eventually get grossed out and walk away. She's very smart! :haha:

My sil (midwife) said no fasting is necessary, so that's cool.


----------



## CelticNiamh

NY all good no broken bones, swelling has gone down, she is walking on it now as well :happydance: 

off I go to bed now I think Im shattered and my pelvis is so sore, ouch! 

oh we have a general election here today as well! I voted it was hard as its the best of a bad lot they are all crap :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

happy 37 weeks celtic! can't wait for bean to arrive :hugs: have a good weekend and get lots of rest honey!


----------



## nypage1981

Celitc- thats great, glad she's better. Go rest, take a load off, have a lovely evening!

Never- hi! How are you doing? 

Where's everyone been? Its kinda quiet....any news?


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> happy 37 weeks celtic! can't wait for bean to arrive :hugs: have a good weekend and get lots of rest honey!




nypage1981 said:


> Celitc- thats great, glad she's better. Go rest, take a load off, have a lovely evening!
> 
> Never- hi! How are you doing?
> 
> Where's everyone been? Its kinda quiet....any news?


Thanks girls, Im afraid my resting will have to wait! both my eldest and my DD were sick again last night so another night lacking in sleep this has to be the 6th week in a row! one gets sick gets better then the next one does! only my 4 year old had more than a bug a chest infection so he got sick because of high temp! :dohh: Im at a loss at what to do now! :dohh: how the hell do I stop it!!!


----------



## xcharx

NY- pregnancy is too worrying!! i still worry no :haha:

celtic - oh no :( poor lil girl!! hope shes ok :hugs: wahoo 37 weeks :D yay!! are u going to be induced early??

lezze - your more tired in the first trimester - or so they say :haha:

never - :hi:

ttc :hi:

chat later ladies xxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> NY- pregnancy is too worrying!! i still worry no :haha:
> 
> celtic - oh no :( poor lil girl!! hope shes ok :hugs: wahoo 37 weeks :D yay!! are u going to be induced early??
> 
> lezze - your more tired in the first trimester - or so they say :haha:
> 
> never - :hi:
> 
> ttc :hi:
> 
> chat later ladies xxxxx

Yep that was the plan last time I seen my doctor, so I see him tuesday and he should be booking it then! in the mean time Im going to see what the doctor says about this tummy bug try and get rid of it before baby comes :wacko:


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - Im excited :D oh no I must of missed that post :hugs: hope you can shake it off!!! 

Me and Ian are on the way to IKEA to look at stuff for our house. 

X


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Celtic - Im excited :D oh no I must of missed that post :hugs: hope you can shake it off!!!
> 
> Me and Ian are on the way to IKEA to look at stuff for our house.
> 
> X

LOL yep not long now really its scary and exciting:happydance:


OOH I love Ikea you get lost there for hours! have fun! :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Celtic-that's what my daughter has. High fever103! It is scary. We went to doctor yesterday and she has influenza. Just what I need for my little bean right now! Hope the gang recovers fast. Good luck! 

Char I think I worry more ban normal and will until I ever have a baby in my arms. Now I'm worrying if progesterone can affect the makeup of the baby.


----------



## Leeze

NY - I was worrying again today because of cramping again!! Didn't I just say yesterday that I was worrying because the cramping stopped!! I don't think prog cream can affect your bean in a bad way at all, I think if anything it might help you psychologically to know you're doing something extra - hopefully in a few weeks we'll both feel a bit less worried - or probably have something else to worry about by then! I was thinking earlier that every day is dragging on and it's still less than a week for me since I got the first faint line on the test. That gave me a reality check that if I didn't get my BFP this time that I would probably still have AF right now and be in a much worse mood!!! :haha: Sorry to hear your daughter has flu, I hope she gets better soon and that she doesn't pass it on to you! :hugs:

Celtic - sounds like you've got a poorly house on your hands at the moment!! I hope they all get better soon! :hugs:

Char - hooray for new houses and new Ikea things!! How fab to be doing all that lovely nesting. :hugs: I've started having a clear out this morning, I think this is my nesting instinct kicking in - I'm trying to make the most of it because I'm such a procrastinator normally!!! :haha:

Never - how are you? What are you going to be doing to help you pass the time over the next couple months? I hope you've got some nice things planned :hugs:

How's everyone else doing? Anyone near to testing yet? I'm hoping our recent run of good luck spreads out to the rest of the TTC-ers :hugs:

I've been feeling hypervigiliant the last few days, like when I'm on the way home from work I feel like my brain is going into overdrive assessing every potential threat - has anyone else felt like this? I'm not sure if it's psychological or if maybe it's something to do with my hormones - but feels a bit strange!!!


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - more exciting than scary I hope :haha: must be worse for you as you know what labour feels like! Me on the otherhand is blissfully unaware :haha: 

Ny - are you going to buy a dopler?? If your going to be worried I wouldn't, the dopler will only make things worse!! Agreed the worry won't stop til Lo is on your arms :hugs: 

Lezze - :haha: nope I don't check for potential dangers or anything... might be coz im always driving so I'm use to it?? 

Afm - didn't get anything from IKEA lol had some cheap cots tho :thumbup: the main reason me & Ian went is for wall paper... which they don't do :O lol oh dear!! 

Kel, Aj, delia, Welsh were the hell are u girls

Xxxxxxx


----------



## nevertogether

you know, i loveeeeeeeeeeeeee coming on here and i loveeeeeeeeeeee my maca girls but it seems as though everything is just pregnancy chatters these days that i can't participate much in. no offense to anyone, so please don't take it that way, but just speaking the truth. in case anyone is wondering why i don't talk much. love you all!

leeze - well, i have a vacation booked to vienna, austria the beginning of april with friends and half of next month i'm spending in WLC (it's a leaders course for army) and after that we are going to kreuzberg, germany (we as in me and my friends) which is a monastery where they brew their own beer. it's going to be a lot of fun. also i have plans for some 3 day concerts in june and we're also trying to plan future trips to switzerland, england, spain, italy, czech republic, norway, ireland, and many other places. we want to see the world before we have to go back to the states.


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> you know, i loveeeeeeeeeeeeee coming on here and i loveeeeeeeeeeee my maca girls but it seems as though everything is just pregnancy chatters these days that i can't participate much in. no offense to anyone, so please don't take it that way, but just speaking the truth. in case anyone is wondering why i don't talk much. love you all!
> 
> leeze - well, i have a vacation booked to vienna, austria the beginning of april with friends and half of next month i'm spending in WLC (it's a leaders course for army) and after that we are going to kreuzberg, germany (we as in me and my friends) which is a monastery where they brew their own beer. it's going to be a lot of fun. also i have plans for some 3 day concerts in june and we're also trying to plan future trips to switzerland, england, spain, italy, czech republic, norway, ireland, and many other places. we want to see the world before we have to go back to the states.

:hugs::hugs: I soooo cant wait till you can, but I do worry about that for the MACA girls on the journey still! dont want any one to feel :cry: or annoyed! 

OOH those trips sound brilliant, Im hoping when we can we can go travelling as well, want to go back to Australia for a little while see my friends again. Rome is on my list of places to see. 
you will love Ireland I hope go to see Achill Island its like stepping back in time I love it there!


----------



## xcharx

Never - sorry babe :hugs: loveeeeeeeee you toooooooo :haha: your passport is gna be worn out :haha: Xx


----------



## Leeze

Wow - Never, sounds like you got some really lovely trips planned. I've never been to Austria or Switzerland - but my OH has some family in Austria so hopefully we'll go visit at some point. Prague in the Czech Republic is really amazing, I'd totally recommend that. Very beautiful and romantic, like a fairytale city!!

Never, I can totally understand why you feel the way you do about all the pregnancy chatter. My head is so fuzzy at the moment that it's difficult to think much about other stuff, to be honest, but I want to be more aware about how that might impacts on others! I'm glad you mentioned it and I'm not offended - I think it's important for everyone to say what they think and need. This is how we get to know each other and make better friendships, I think! :friends: 

I guess for me, I feel more comfortable with you guys to talk about a lot of stuff since I've been here for a few months now. It's a bit scary getting to know a lot of new people in 1st tri. But, I'm going to make more of an effort to take my preg stuff to the 1st tri boards - and keep stuff for here that is more inclusive of everyone :hugs:

What's everyone doing with their weekends? My OH has gone out with some old schoolfriends tonight so I'm staying in on my own and am gonna watch some DVDs with my cat. Bliss!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Just thinking as well, we need a test list! :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Jus in from meal with my girly friend :) had to wait an hour for a poxy table, lol but was nice to catch up!!! 

Celtic - agreed!! I'm lost with who's where in there cycle!!! 

X


----------



## AJThomas

Hi ladies, I'm still here and I check in on u guys daily but like Never said, I can't contribute much to a lot of what's said even tho I am interested in what's happening with u guys. I think I've oved but I dunno, I'm so not worrying about it. God will do it at the perfect time.


----------



## maratobe

hey all! hope everyone is well!
im now in my 2ww!! after ovulating a day earlier!! :) love OPKs hehe
xoxox


----------



## rosababy

CelticNiamh said:


> Just thinking as well, we need a test list! :hugs:

You can put me on the list for March 22nd! 1st cycle on Clomid. :happydance:


----------



## maratobe

good luck with clomid hunny!! :happydance:
put me down for march the 12th hehe


----------



## Leeze

good luck to the Clomid & Maca girls for this cyle! :hugs:

so we've got so far:

Mara - 12th March
Rosa - 22nd March

AJ - you got a testing date?

Anyone else? :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Aj - when you moving again?? Aww fxd for you anyways hun :hugs: 

Rosa - hope the clomid gives u a kick start :hugs: 

Mar - fxd for the tww :hugs:

Lezze - how u babe :) 

Afm - couldn't sleep properly last night & Ian kept fidgeting which didn't help soo I'm tired today :( but its actually sunny today :D wahoo!! 

:hi: to everyone else yet to check in 

Xxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Yay a list:happydance::happydance:

FX for sticky beans :happydance:

well my luck ran out, Ive caught the kids bug, feel so crap DH is running around after me scared I will go low, Im checking them every hour so far so good, but I cant eat so not sure what to do about my insulin! will have to see what I can find out ! 

Hope every one else is having a good weekend!


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - oh no :( HUGE :hugs: for you! Make sure you look after yourself..(i know easier said then done) Xx


----------



## nevertogether

i hope you feel better soon celtic! girls, thanks a lot for taking all of us still TTC's feelings into consideration. it means a lot that you did not think twice about what i said or to take it the wrong way, instead you were positive about it and listened. very thankful and happy to have you all as friends! 

today is DH's birthday and i'm also ovulating today. sigh. is it time for april yet? maybe we can start a maca testing thread so that one of us can update it while welsh is breaking. what do ya'll think? i know dandy suggested it a while back.

my next testing date will be beginning of may around may 8. hehe. i know it's far off but i'm excited :D booked our tickets to austria yesterday :happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

Morning girls! 

Celtic- Aww hun im so terribly sorry for you! Do you guys have gatorade or powerade out there?? I been living off that and fruit but I know that will prob send your numbers up high! Go get yourself checked out if you have to hun! I hope you feel better very soon...specially sense little bub will be here soon.

Never- Im sorry as well if I have talked too much about pregnancy type stuff. DEF not my intentions to make anyone uncomfortable! I too feel like this is a more comfy place to be than first tri cause its scary there... :wacko::haha: But I will be more courteous of your guy's feelings. Im terribly sorry hun! :hugs: You ov'd already??? Isn't that quiet early for you? This is good news right sense you might OV sooner when OH is here? I guess that HSG has helped you quiet a bit. :happydance::thumbup: And I think im going to live through you and your OH's vacations together...they sound so amazing. I wanna travel to other countries so bad!

Char- Hope you get some rest today.

Rosa- FX for your clomid cycle! I got both my BFP's with clomid. So FX hunni.

NY- How are you doing?

AJ- How are you doing hun?

AFM- nothen to report really...nerve shacken for the Scan on Tues....2 more sleeps to go!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks girls Im still feeling sick, but managed to eat some plain bread and soup and took my short acting insulin with it, skipped the longer acting one! to scared I get sick and then have a low to deal with :dohh: but so far so good!

TNT I have a energy drink lucozade its what they use in GTT:haha: so keeping them around 6 thats not to bad I think! 

:hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

CelticNiamh said:


> Thanks girls Im still feeling sick, but managed to eat some plain bread and soup and took my short acting insulin with it, skipped the longer acting one! to scared I get sick and then have a low to deal with :dohh: but so far so good!
> 
> TNT I have a energy drink lucozade its what they use in GTT:haha: so keeping them around 6 thats not to bad I think!
> 
> :hugs:

Im glad you were able to keep something down at least! Hopefully OH is helping you through it and spoiling you plenty. I dont think 6 is too bad at all...specially being your sickly and all!


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls Im still feeling sick, but managed to eat some plain bread and soup and took my short acting insulin with it, skipped the longer acting one! to scared I get sick and then have a low to deal with :dohh: but so far so good!
> 
> TNT I have a energy drink lucozade its what they use in GTT:haha: so keeping them around 6 thats not to bad I think!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Im glad you were able to keep something down at least! Hopefully OH is helping you through it and spoiling you plenty. I dont think 6 is too bad at all...specially being your sickly and all!Click to expand...

He is :flower: and he has man flu and you know what they are like when they get sick! but he does rarely get sick and he is so good any way I did not mind him resting yesterday! felt I could look after him and was glad it was now and not when baby was here! but when I told him I felt sick! he wont let me do a thing! making me check BS every hour and looking after me :thumbup:I am very lucky really :cloud9:

6 is prob the best I have seen in a long time! although fasting of 6 was a bit high! but see how I go! will ring my midwife tomorrow morning I think just to mention it to her! but Im in with her tuesday as well! 

Lucky 7 hun! :flower:


----------



## dandybrush

celtic - sorry to hear you have caught the bug :dohh: hope you get better quick smart 

well i think the temp rise is today, i think im 1 dpo, not whatever FF has me on :dohh: i also believe we have no chance of a bfp this cycle :dohh: because stupid OH didnt provide the ingredients :cry:


----------



## yazzy

Long time no speak girls!

How are you all? I have been dipping in and reading but just needed to take some time out to get my head round everything and I have been doing really well.

I have been closely looked after by my hospital who have been sooo good to me, I have had weekly appointments and have another this Tuesday to check on everything. I believe my body has finally done its thing, I am no longer bleeding and feeling very well. I also took a pregnancy test today and i've never been so relieved to see a negative result!! It means my hormones are back to normal and my cycle will start again when it is ready :)

So yesterday I started on my Maca and both myself and my OH are ready to ttc...although we are leaving it to nature, it will happen when its meant to :)

Sorry I haven't posted back to everyone but I just wanted to pop in and say hi and let you all know I am very well because you girls are great.


----------



## nevertogether

so glad to hear you are doing so well yazzy! your post radiates the fact that you are doing so well and i hope that everything in the future goes smoothly! YAY! :dust:


----------



## Leeze

Hi lovelies

Dandy - hooray for temp rises, but sorry to hear you don't think you got a chance this cycle. Did you BD at all in the last 5-7 days? Do you want me to add you to the testing list or do you want to skip this month? I hope you're doing ok, honey :hugs:

TNT - 2 more sleeps until the scan, I hope you can sleep ok and don't get too anxious in the next couple days/nights. How exciting, I hope you get a lovely clear pic of your bean :hugs:

Hi Yazzy :hugs: - great to hear from you and I'm glad your hormone levels are back to normal now. Good to hear you got well looked after. :hugs:

Celtic - sorry to hear you're not well now too. :growlmad: Good that you managed to keep some food down and your OH is looking after you. When's your next midwife check? :hugs:

Never - happy birthday to your OH - shame you can't be with him to celebrate together today and make the most of you O. Do you want me to add you to the testing list with May 8 at the moment so you've got a date to aim for and you can update it nearer the time if it changes? I don't mind updating the testing list at the moment and someone else can take over later on if they feel like it? Or you could start a maca testing thread but it might get confusing having 2 threads! :hugs:

Char - sorry to hear you're not sleeping too well :hugs: funny you said about Ian fidgeting lots, I've been really aware recently of my OH fidgeting - sometimes feels a bit like there's an earthquake going on!! :haha:

I'm in a good mood today, and am feeling a bit more hopeful about having a sticky bean because at this point last time when I got the BFP I had started spotting by now - and I'm hoping this is a good sign that I haven't!! Fingers crossed!

So, anyone else to add to testers?

So far:

Mara 12 March
Rosa 22 March


----------



## nevertogether

go ahead and put me down for may 8 leeze :) hooray for sticky bean!


----------



## Leeze

Ok - new list

Mara 12 March 
Rosa 22 March
Never 8 May

:hugs:


----------



## frogger3240

hi ladies hope your all doing well I wanted to ask about taking Maca with soy have any of you done that and if so what mgs and cycle days did you take it...and also I'm on blood pressure meds would the macca haven any affect on my heart since I have high blood pressure? thanks ladies for any info on this...


----------



## CelticNiamh

frogger3240 said:


> hi ladies hope your all doing well I wanted to ask about taking Maca with soy have any of you done that and if so what mgs and cycle days did you take it...and also I'm on blood pressure meds would the macca haven any affect on my heart since I have high blood pressure? thanks ladies for any info on this...

As far as I know, Maca has to be taken with caution as it can lead to stimulation of the central nervous system. Use cautiously if you have hypertension (high blood pressure), due to the possibility of central nervous system stimulation. 

May be check with a herbalist first before trying it! it might increase your blood pressure Im not 100% on that just what I have read! 


Leeze tuesday :happydance: Im nervous about it now, see what the doc says. 

Ive to go to the doctor today! my poor DD sick again last night all over us in our bed. so she has got sick wedneday night, fasted all day thursday, sick friday, fasted all day saturday!! now sick again! she is losing to much weight and has not got it to lose really she is tiny! I think I need to get checked for ketones as well, oh what a weekend :dohh:


----------



## maratobe

hope your little miss is ok hun! :hugs:
im in the boring party of the 2WW haha......not much happening over here!


----------



## CelticNiamh

maratobe said:


> hope your little miss is ok hun! :hugs:
> im in the boring party of the 2WW haha......not much happening over here!


Thanks, OOOH I hated the TWW its a rollercoaster of am I arent I :wacko:


Well Im so glad I brought Eireann to the doctor she has a very bad ear infection! Im gutted for her but at least we know what it is now and can get her better! her asthma is acting up as well but she is doing ok 

I will be so happy when she is better! FX that the last of it! 

OOH Im ok for ketones but need to up my fluid intake bit dehydrated !


----------



## nevertogether

celtic - do you have any places in ireland you recommend my friends and i go? my favorite band kings of leon is playing there in may and i'm thinking of trying to go, but i'm not quite sure yet. i've read it's pretty expensive there. do you know any places that aren't? it's getting closer! the closer it's get to my birthday the more i think ooo celtic is getting closer! :haha:


----------



## maratobe

ooh thankfully it is a treatable ear infection hun! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> celtic - do you have any plces in ireland you recommend my friends and i go? my favorite band kings of leon is playing there in may and i'm thinking of trying to go, but i'm not quite sure yet. i've read it's pretty expensive there. do you know any places that aren't? it's getting closer! the closer it's get to my birthday the more i think ooo celtic is getting closer! :haha:

They are playing Slane isn't it! my friends love them as well, you could stay near slane or Dublin. if there is a few of you self catering accommodation is prob the best bet! or cheapest would be a hostel. accommodation has come down in price but can be still expensive depends were you stay. will you rent a car or depend on public transport! Dublin is good with bus and rail and tram.
eating out can be expensive as well but all depends were you go! how long are you coming over for!


----------



## AJThomas

Hi lovelies, don't remember how many days post I'm supposed to be today, like 4 I think. my testing date will b around March 12th like Mara, we can be testing buddies! Not symptom spotting or anything just taking it one day at a time and trusting God to work it all out.


----------



## dandybrush

thanx leeze, we bd on wed thurs last week, i think i Oved on sunday and we bd monday night, but i really dont think there is much chance this time :dohh: i wont be testing till AF is well and truley late so na i wouldnt bother to put me on the list


----------



## CelticNiamh

dandybrush said:


> thanx leeze, we bd on wed thurs last week, i think i Oved on sunday and we bd monday night, but i really dont think there is much chance this time :dohh: i wont be testing till AF is well and truley late so na i wouldnt bother to put me on the list

Dandy, we BD 4 days before OV and here I am :flower: remember under the right conditions sperm can live for 5 days in side us so you never know! :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Latest list:

Mara 12 March 
AJ 12 March
Rosa 22 March
Never 8 May

Hi Maca lovelies

Dandy, you never know - sometimes it's the months you least expect it when you catch that egg. One of the women from another thread only BD-d once the cycle when she got her BFP and it was about 4 or 5 days before O. :hugs:

Celtic - sorry to hear your little one has an ear infection but good you know what it is now and can get it treated. :hugs:

I'm so tired today - almost at point of collapsing - so very quick one

Hope everyone ok :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

celtic i know you are right but u have to have the right cm for them to survive, i dont really remember having much cm until the day of and before Ov :dohh: :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

dandybrush said:


> celtic i know you are right but u have to have the right cm for them to survive, i dont really remember having much cm until the day of and before Ov :dohh: :shrug:

I remember thinking the same! I had the really good stuff the day I ov but was just a bit wet before hand, I keep my FX crossed for you any way :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

well i hope you are right, but with my past history of ttc am doubtful :dohh:


----------



## mhaynes79

:wave: Hello...can I join in? I just started Maca about 3 days ago and honestly, i have NO CLUE what dpo I am, when I ovulated..etc.. I am totally lost and confused on this cycle. I am on CD 34..that I know. I have crazy crazy cycles. Needless to say, I am trying Maca. I do have two children already. An 8 and 10 yr old. I got pregnant the first month trying with them...go figure. LOL Now I am on my 3rd cycle of TTC. I am taking 3 800mg maca a day. It is organic peruvian pills. I haven't had any crazy side effects, but today, I am having fluttering, pulling light cramps. I tested on Saturday and it was BFN. I will not test again til this Saturday if :witch: hasn't showed up.

I hope I can learn lots and get my bfp as well !!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## maratobe

AJThomas said:


> Hi lovelies, don't remember how many days post I'm supposed to be today, like 4 I think. my testing date will b around March 12th like Mara, we can be testing buddies! Not symptom spotting or anything just taking it one day at a time and trusting God to work it all out.

:happydance: good luck hun!! :)


----------



## nypage1981

Hi girls- anyone heard of TNT lately? Was her scan scheduled yet? I wanna know how its goin! 

I have been pretty much on the phone with doctors and nurses about my spotting today. They say nothing can be done but come for another ultrasound thursday if i still am. Which I probably will be. However, they said to up my progesterone to 200mg/day. I hope thursday I still have a heartbeat. Now another thing for me to be nervous about. Please God get me through this first trimester, I am a MESS.


----------



## rosababy

Ny, this thursday is your scan? The one with the heartbeat? :happydance: It'll be fine. :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:yipee: yay for solid CH's FF finally corrected itself to my Ov day :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Rosa- I had one last thursday but my doc said to call this thursday if spotting hasnt stopped....so i may lie, tell him its still going either way, and get another scan thursday.


----------



## Leeze

dandybrush said:


> celtic i know you are right but u have to have the right cm for them to survive, i dont really remember having much cm until the day of and before Ov :dohh: :shrug:

I hadn't noticed any EWCM for about the last 4 months - and particularly nothing in the month I got my BFP. I used pre-seed and soft-cups, I guess this must have helped!


----------



## Leeze

nypage1981 said:


> Rosa- I had one last thursday but my doc said to call this thursday if spotting hasnt stopped....so i may lie, tell him its still going either way, and get another scan thursday.

fingers and everything else crossed for you :hugs:

How's everyone else doing today? Spring is almost in the air although it's dropped a few degrees in London and feels like winter again today!! 

:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

yes leeze the preseed would have made the right environment for the spermie , maybe i should use it myself :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

dandybrush said:


> :yipee: yay for solid CH's FF finally corrected itself to my Ov day :happydance:


:happydance::happydance: whoo hoo for cross hairs! :thumbup:

NY oh honey I hope you can get to relax soon and enjoy your pregnancy more :hugs:

OHHHH I dont know were I am girls, doc did a sweep today, he is hoping I go my self, baby head is high and he says it to risky to induce now! think he was going to take me in this week other wise! so back next tuesday again and go from there!!! Im scared now they will want to section me :dohh: he not keen on letting me go to much futher insulin has jumped loads this week and an extra injection!


----------



## xcharx

Hello ladies :hi: 

Dandy - yay for ch :) fxd crossed :thumbup:

Celtic - ooh pooh :( fxd the sweep will work :D come on Lo :D 

How is everyone?? 

Xxx


----------



## xcharx

Lezze - its been freezing in luton today :( my hands are cracking were I keep washing em :( 

Ny - do it babe :thumbup: I would jus to get another scan :haha: 

Xx


----------



## xcharx

Mara & Aj - fxd for a bfp :hugs: argh the tww is too long!! 

Never - how you doing :hugs: 

Mhaynes - welcome :hugs: you'll learn a lot from all the girls :) fxd we can get you your bfp!! 
Xxxx


----------



## TntArs06

Had the scan today! Were having TWINS!!! OMG im still in shock girls!!!


----------



## TntArs06

CelticNiamh said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> :yipee: yay for solid CH's FF finally corrected itself to my Ov day :happydance:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance: whoo hoo for cross hairs! :thumbup:
> 
> NY oh honey I hope you can get to relax soon and enjoy your pregnancy more :hugs:
> 
> OHHHH I dont know were I am girls, doc did a sweep today, he is hoping I go my self, baby head is high and he says it to risky to induce now! think he was going to take me in this week other wise! so back next tuesday again and go from there!!! Im scared now they will want to section me :dohh: he not keen on letting me go to much futher insulin has jumped loads this week and an extra injection!Click to expand...


Oh no hun!! Try and get some rest and hopefully bub comes soon. High insulin Im sure isn't good! Specially sense you were doing 6 injections already! So hopefully no section is needed though!


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> yes leeze the preseed would have made the right environment for the spermie , maybe i should use it myself :shrug:

YAYA for crosshairs! :happydance: Have you thought about using the preseed again and softcups! We used those both times I got BFP! So obviously I swear by them!:haha::winkwink:


----------



## Kiki0522

Tnt- OH MY GOD!!!!!!! :wohoo: Your hcg levels didn't lie!! That is SO awesome!! I am so freakin' excited for you! Ahhhh!!! :yipee: :happydance: I love the scan picture!! Can you even think straight?! Wow!


----------



## dandybrush

i might use the preseed when i go bak on the clomid tnt :thumbup:

:yipee: congrats hun :hugs: twins is awesome!! :cloud9:


----------



## TntArs06

Ya were in shock! Can't seem to think straight right now! Just so happy to see and hear two heartbeats and the yolk sac and umbilical cords! We didn't any of that last time. Baby A's heart rate was 155 and Baby B's heartrate was 147! WOW so were so happy. Amy is freaken out and looking for another job...I told her to calm down! HAHA 

Dandy- I honestly think all that contributed to ours! If you dont have a BFP this time then def get you some!


----------



## AJThomas

Wow!!! Congrats TNT! u must feel like you're in a dream!


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> Wow!!! Congrats TNT! u must feel like you're in a dream!

Lord do we ever!! Its just so unreal. After stalking peoples ultrasound pics lately and then seeing ours today...just so shocking!


----------



## dandybrush

will do :thumbup:


----------



## Kiki0522

Strong heartbeats! That must have been so unreal to hear TWO of them and see TWO of them! haha I am freaking out for you! lol.


----------



## SBB

Ok I haven't caught up but OH MY F**KING GOD!!!!! TNT I'm so happy for you that's just amazing fabulous wonderful news :cloud9: I say you've got one of each in there - team purple! Oh I'm just so happy for you, twins will be just amazing. 

So so so glad everything was ok and you saw/heard the HBs! What was your reaction when you saw it was twins?! 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Kikki- Haha ya were freaken out too! LOL

SBB- Thanks hun! She did the external exam and my uterus is tilted so she couldn't see well but said she thinks we were haven twins...but needed an internal exam. So I went and peed and came back in and she said "yep you sure are and there the heartbeats." I started balling...and I mean face soaked kinda balling! Then I went to is that really me? LOL so hasn't fully set in just yet! Do you think its a bit early to tell gender from those rates?


----------



## nypage1981

Yay tnt yay! When ou do something you really go all out, huh;) congrats!


----------



## SBB

Definitely too early to tell! None of the bits are anywhere near developed yet, I was just guessing for fun :) At 12 weeks try and get some good nub shots (google it if you don't know what it is, if you can get a good shot it's reasonably accurate I think!) 

Aw that's so cute, you must have been SO relieved! Are you excited? Scared? Both?! Once it sinks in a bit more and you've got your head around it I think it might be less scary! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh you meant from the heart rates - sorry! That's a load of crap anyway, from sammuels HR he should have been a girl. :haha: I've seen big polls in the tri sections and it's totally random! :shrug:

X x x


----------



## rosababy

TntArs06 said:


> Had the scan today! Were having TWINS!!! OMG im still in shock girls!!!

OMGGGGG!!!! Congratulations, TNT!! :wohoo: That's incredible!!!


----------



## maratobe

TntArs06 said:


> View attachment 175692
> 
> 
> Had the scan today! Were having TWINS!!! OMG im still in shock girls!!!

:happydance::happydance: woohoo!!! congrats sweety!!!! :baby::baby:


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - twins :O yay!! :happydance: congrats!! Your gna be one busy girl :haha: soo glad they've got a nice strong heart beat :hugs: well done Xx


----------



## Leeze

TNT - That is so exciting!!!! :happydance::happydance: - you've brought very good news to this group!! funny about Amy wanting to rush out to get another job!! And, isn't that also funny that some people had suggested before you might be having twins because of the high HCG levels!

I really think this thread is on a run of good luck now. This has to be a good sign that there's lots more BFPs round the corner!! :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Leeze said:


> I really think this thread is on a run of good luck now. This has to be a good sign that there's lots more BFPs round the corner!! :hugs:

I would agree with you there! I definitely think 2011 is gonna be a super lucky year for everyone. I have full faith!! Now we just wait for all the testers! :coffee: :haha:

I still can't believe it though. Just unreal right now!


----------



## maratobe

yay i really hope this thread has some great news coming all round in this month coming!! i bet your really blown away hun! its fantastic!!! :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> View attachment 175692
> 
> 
> Had the scan today! Were having TWINS!!! OMG im still in shock girls!!!

OMG :happydance::happydance: I knew it, I just knew it esp with those great numbers early on:happydance: so delighted for you grow babies grow :hugs: wow twins lovely :cloud9:


----------



## TntArs06

CelticNiamh said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175692
> 
> 
> Had the scan today! Were having TWINS!!! OMG im still in shock girls!!!
> 
> OMG :happydance::happydance: I knew it, I just knew it esp with those great numbers early on:happydance: so delighted for you grow babies grow :hugs: wow twins lovely :cloud9:Click to expand...

HAHA thank you! Ya everyone was right about the twins! :haha: I was indenial at the time and think I still am until I see my FB pic! :haha::cloud9:

How are you doing after the sweep?


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 175692
> 
> 
> Had the scan today! Were having TWINS!!! OMG im still in shock girls!!!
> 
> OMG :happydance::happydance: I knew it, I just knew it esp with those great numbers early on:happydance: so delighted for you grow babies grow :hugs: wow twins lovely :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA thank you! Ya everyone was right about the twins! :haha: I was indenial at the time and think I still am until I see my FB pic! :haha::cloud9:
> 
> How are you doing after the sweep?Click to expand...

they are soo cute cheered me right up seeing that picture!

Not much going on here a few niggles went for a walk and it hurt in my girl bits dont think I will go in to labour though:dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

Celtic- Well I guess he is just warm and comfy in there! :haha: Though we all want him out so you cannot have GD anymore! I can't wait until he comes though!:hugs::cloud9:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> Celtic- Well I guess he is just warm and comfy in there! :haha: Though we all want him out so you cannot have GD anymore! I can't wait until he comes though!:hugs::cloud9:
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

I know :haha: Im so nervous now though, what happens next week if he is still high ( which is the norm for me didnt stop my last two coming) will my doc want a section :dohh: esp with my insulin being so high now!


----------



## SBB

Ooh Celtic have you had a sweep? So exciting! 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB hey ya! yep got a sweep not sure if its working yet or not! if im still here tomorrow we will know I guess :haha:

Oh I lost 2kg this week! just posted on FB now why can I not do that when I want to lose weight! :haha:


----------



## SBB

I'm going to keep checking in for updates you have to let us know if anything happens! So exciting!!! :happydance: 

X x x.


----------



## SBB

Yay for the weight loss! 

X x x


----------



## nypage1981

Hey SBB- Is your last name Page?


----------



## SBB

My OHs is! I'm guessing yours is too :D 
I will be a page when we're married, if we ever get round to it! How are you feeling? Still spotting? 

X x x


----------



## nypage1981

Yep im also Page! I am not married yet either so I will actually be sad to lose Page when we are married! I wouldn't keep mine, I want us to have the same, but love Page! 

Im ok- today so far no spotting but started to double progesterone yesterday so it may just be hiding it. Im too cynical to think thats a good thing!


----------



## SBB

Honestly Hun I spotted every single day until gone week 20! It's not neseccarily a problem... 

I'm not bothered about taking OHs name but I want us to all have the same name! 

X x x


----------



## nypage1981

Spotting is the pits. Evil pits!


----------



## Leeze

Wow - Celtic, it's really not long now! Our next maca bub :baby: is just round the corner

SBB - lovely to see you, how's it all going? :hugs:

NY - glad the spotting has stopped :hugs: Are you due for another scan soon anyway? Let's hope the next few weeks fly by for you and no more spotting! 

TNT - how lovely your scan pic is, it makes me smile to look at it! :hugs:

Where are all our TTC maca girls? Hope everyone's ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Leeze- the spotting hasn't really stopped! It is still there once in a while. Think I will call today and see if they can get me in for a scan to check it out. Nervous!


----------



## SBB

Hey leeze I'm good thanks! How are you feeling? 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

nypage1981 said:


> Leeze- the spotting hasn't really stopped! It is still there once in a while. Think I will call today and see if they can get me in for a scan to check it out. Nervous!

oh, sorry to hear that, I must have misunderstood. :dohh: I'd say go and get another scan if you can, for peace of mind :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

SBB said:


> Hey leeze I'm good thanks! How are you feeling?
> 
> X x x

I'm feeling pretty happy still but am getting very tired and lethargic in the afternoons and evenings. Also, I'm now at the same point I was when I had the m/c the last time and everything is still looking good - so I'm feeling quite relieved about that and more optimistic about things.

How's Sammuel doing? Are you managing to get enough rest/sleep? :hugs:


----------



## SBB

I'm glad you're feeling positive! I'm sure everything will be fine and in a few months you'll have a great big belly!! :hugs: 

Sammuel is fine, very cute ;) you learn to live with less sleep!! 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Hello ladies :hi: how are u all?? 

Not a lot going on with me.. going to see my fried later, she said she's got some baby stuff for me :haha: 

Xx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: 

well waiting for AF now, she is due not this but next saturday :dohh: which sux, im going out on the boat that day :dohh: and im going horse riding the next day...worst time to get :witch: 

not much happening here, im going to see Top Gear live on sunday and i have a dog agility comp on sat :argh: im getting nervous for that one

what are the maca girls plans for the weekend?


----------



## Leeze

Aw - Dandy, that does suck if AF comes when you got such busy fun things to do! :growlmad: maybe, just maybe she won't come though . . . stranger things have happened when BFPs have come along when they're least expected! :hugs:

My OH and I are going to see 6 flats on Saturday to try to find our little love nest to grow into! Trying to get excited about it and not feel stressed. Mind you, I'm quite nosy and do like looking round other people's homes!!! 

Hi Char :hi: - great to get some baby things from your friend, enjoy!! :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx leeze :hugs: thats very positive of you :thumbup:
i too am nosy and love looking around other pples houses :D so definately have fun with that one :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Hey dandy- do you know if you can ride horses when pregnant? Im just wondering, i've never ridden one before but figure you'd know!

I went for another ultrasound today girls and so far gummy bear is hanging on! Hope it continues to hang on for dear life. The growth is exactly 7 days worth which my last U/S was a week today. So seems to be a good thing. Im going to go with it!


----------



## gueyilla1985

hello ladies i started taking maca about 4 days ago when i was on cd 7 and on cd 14 i started spotting and on cd 15 i got :witch: again has this happen to anyone where they got af before you were due?


----------



## AJThomas

Gueyilla I think my cycle was shorter when I took maca faithfully but it was just by about 2 days, so af showed up on cd26 instead of 28.


----------



## gueyilla1985

i hope its not making things worse


----------



## StranjeGirl

Hi Everyone-
I just started taking maca but am a bit confused on how much to take. I bought the navitas powder that says serving is 5g (1 tsp). I read to take 3000mg but this would be less than one teaspoon? And somewhere else i read to take 1 tablespoon. Can anyone help? Have people been having luck with maca in general to get their bfp? Congrats to all who have!!


----------



## rosababy

Hi, ladies! :hi: I haven't been posting, but I've been lurking and reading. :winkwink: Just wanted to say hello. I haven't been doing maca this cycle, because I started clomid (yay!) and my doc was like let's just see how clomid does on its own for a cycle or two. My dh is still taking it though. We get a SA (for real this time) at the end of the month, so hopefully the maca is doing its magic with his :spermy:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - now FF has already altered O day are u not in with a chance??

Lezze - god I hated flat/house hunting :haha: fxd you find one :) 

Ny - glad your bean in sticking :hugs: when is your next scan?? 

Aj - any symptoms in your tww!?? 

Guey - maca didn't shorten my cycle, sorry cant help ma dear :hugs:

Stranje - I took the capsule form so can't help with the powder :hugs: maca helped me, fxd for u :thumbup: 

Rosa - fxd for the clomid :hugs: hope your hubby sperm comes back good :) 

Xxxxxx


----------



## xcharx

Afm - jus about to start my last bit of work.. day off tomorrow - no idea what were doing!! 

How is everyone? Xx


----------



## Leeze

NY - so glad things are looking good for you and your bean :hugs:

Char - how long will you be working for and how do you keep doing it? I'm really struggling at work at the moment! :hugs:

Rosa - nice to see you, I hope clomid works for you this cycle :hugs:

Hi to the newbies, I really hope maca gets you your BFP

Where's all our other maca girls, very quiet around here recently? 

We're just waiting for a Chinese take-away delivery. Yum yum. Crispy shredded beef, crispy duck and ginger chicken (spot the person that used to be a vegetarian!). 

Have a lovely Friday eve everyone :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies,

Thanks for asking Char but I am trying not to read too much into anything that I'm feeling, just taking it one day at a time since I've had all these symptoms at some point or another before, a lil nausea, weeing a bit more, sensitive boobs, mild cramping. It could be anything or nothing so I'm just ignoring them for now. :)


----------



## dandybrush

char yes prob some slim chance, but with our track record im going with not preg!! and am hoping to go bak on clomid next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## xcharx

Lezze - yum yum!! Did u use to be vegetarian lol... trust me I'm starting to struggle now lol I'm cutting my hours down soon :) 

Aj - argh tww is killer!!! Af & bfp signs are soo damn similar :( my fxd are cross tho :D u started moving yet?? 

Dandy - I'm still fxd :) ya never know ;) but I agree - don't get your hopes up too much!!! 

Ladies y are men so USELESS ugh I asked Ian to cook me dinner - came home & he didst cook it as he coyldnt find the food in the freezer.... I look & find it straight away (i didnt know where it was as my mum put the shopping away) grr LOL


----------



## xcharx

Aww dandy I jus looked at your profile.... love ur pic :) u look well young hehe x


----------



## dandybrush

:haha: im 25 this march :thumbup:


----------



## AJThomas

Wow! Dandy y did I think u were older than that? I'll be 25 on April 19!

Char we haven't moved yet, have to wait till the renter leaves :dohh: hoping we can move end of this month or end of April the absolute latest. I'm gonna start packing up stuff from now tho so we r ready to go when the time comes. I hate packing!


----------



## dandybrush

aj i hate packing too :haha: im older than you by a whole month :haha: :)


----------



## xcharx

Looks like I'm the baby of the group at 22 :haha: 

Aj - oh god I'm dreading packing!! Well its easier for me coz I don't have a lot of stuff :haha: are u gna redecorate too?? 

Xx


----------



## gueyilla1985

im goona keep taking the maca until i 100percent sure its not doinng good in regulating my cycle. i do feel a difference in this cycle and the last im havong more cramps, sore boobs, bloated feeling. more like my af before my cycles got all crazy


----------



## Leeze

you lot are making me feel old!!! I'm 38!! (nearly old enough to be your Mum, Char!!!! :haha:)

Also, what's making me feel old is my OH and I were snuggled up in bed last night be 10.30 and I've woken up at 7am all bright and cheery!

BTW - I'm covered in hormonal spots on my face, I've got 2 big ones on my nose and 2 big ones on my forehead. They're like AF spots and are quite sore!! Very attractive!!

AJ - I know what you mean about not wanting to assume from the symptoms that your BFP is coming. To be honest, my symptoms when I got the BFP had been similar to other months. The main difference was the cramping I got the month I had my BFP was a bit more painful rather than twinges. Fingers crossed for you :hugs: Hooray for moving into a lovely new place, I hate packing too and was having a really strange dream last night about having to pack up my stuff and finding lots of weird things from my childhood in my stuff (some things that never existed in the first place!!) 

Dandy, I hope you are nicely surprised this month with a BFP. If not then fingers crossed that Clomid does its job for you and brings you a nice Spring BFP!!! :hugs:

Char - I think sometimes men are a bit useless because then you won't ask them again!! :haha: Mine drives me mad sometimes when we agree a time to have dinner and he's said he'll make it coz I'm working late and then I get home and he hasn't even started making it yet. Mind you, I like my food and I don't like to be kept waiting!! Since I met him I've had to keep lots of snacky things in the cupboards so that I can munch on something else while he cooks dinner!! He's a good cook too but always takes about an hour or more to cook something and if I'm cooking it normally takes me about 20-30 mins!! :hugs:

Celtic - how are you doing honey? Not long to go now. Thinking of you :hugs:

big hugs to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Im good had a crappy night sleep for some mad reason, woke up to a big contraction but no more after that:haha: I got a gym ball so bouncing away in the hope I can bring baby down! 

My poor TV is sick, Dh was doing something with his labtop connecting some wirelsess thing and the bloody TV fell smashed his labtop ooops but one of the connections at the back is a bit doggy GRRR Im trying to watch animal planet :haha:


how every one esle doing! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Oh no celtic! Yay for the contraction though let's hope it's the start... 

Sorry I'm so rubbish at keeping up :( I really hope everyone is ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: ladies :hugs:

Sorry i haven't caught up it gets harder and harder to keep up :dohh:

I just jumped on to see if celtic has had her baby. :hugs::hugs:
:thumbup: for the contraction this morning celtic. I'm sure it wont be long now :hugs::hugs:

WOW  TNT and Amy congratulations. Twins :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I'm so happy for you. Twice the pleasure :hugs::hugs:

Hope you are all ok :thumbup: I must try and get on here more. Lots of love ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Lezze - hey mummy :haha: that's one good sleep you got :D how's the flat hunting today?? 

Guey - keep taking em babe.. im pretty sure they have helped more ppl than not :hugs: 

Celtic - yay for a contraction... but where they gone now?? Lol.. are u feeling ready to not be pregnant but have a lil baby instead?? 

Sparkle & Sbb - hey sexy mammas :kiss: where's linny?? 

Afm - feeling tired today.. roll on maternity leave lol minimum of 6 weeks &counting :D 

Where's the other maca ladies?? 

Xxxx


----------



## Leeze

Char you made me laugh out loud with your Mummy comment!! :haha:

Celtic, hooray for contractions :thumbup: - GRR for broken TVs! :growlmad:

We saw 7 flats today, phew!! One was really nice but is right next to a railway line but we didn't really like the others! Things often look so much nicer in the brochure and then not so great in real life!!

Hi Sparkle and SBB - always lovely to hear from you both :hugs:

Hope everyone is having a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Celtic, when is your due date again? Go bounce that baby out! :haha:

Dandy, were you on clomid for a while? It didn't work, then? Is your doc going to put you on it again? My doc said if it doesn't work after a few months, usually they take a few months off and try again. :shrug: I hope it works for you! 

Leeze, you're not old! I'm turning 32 in a few weeks here, and we also went to bed at 10:30 last night. :haha: 

Afm, cd 14 today and no ewcm. I usually o on cd 15, so I'm surprised there's no ewcm. :saywhat: I guess I'm one of the "lucky" ones that clomid has decided to dry up my cm. :shrug: Oh well. We'll use pre~seed and hope it works.


----------



## dandybrush

rosa i went on clomid for 1 cycle and it did make me Ov, however my gyn didnt want to do anymore rounds till OH got his SA done, it takign forever but hopefully he is going this week
and ill make my appy for the week after


----------



## rosababy

dandybrush said:


> rosa i went on clomid for 1 cycle and it did make me Ov, however my gyn didnt want to do anymore rounds till OH got his SA done, it takign forever but hopefully he is going this week
> and ill make my appy for the week after

My dh is getting his SA at the end of this month, too. I really hope it's not a sperm issue!


----------



## dandybrush

yes same :dohh: we're having enough trouble with my irregularity :dohh:


----------



## gueyilla1985

im hoping that this is my cycle. i will pray for everyone here!


----------



## AJThomas

Char we have a lot of work to do on our "new" house, for one thing the rooms are kinda small so we want to do some expanding since we have a good amount of space around the house but it will have to wait a while before we do anything major. For now tho it will be GREAT to have no rent to pay, no landlord and we can pay off our debts faster.

Leeze my DH is slow at EVERYTHING domestic so sometimes i dont bother asking :haha: dishes that take me 10 minutes take him 30 and then i start feeling bad that he has to be standing at the sink so long. :D 

Rosa i hope you get positive SA results to put your mind at ease.

As for symptoms, i have plenty! But not gonna bother listing them or anything as they could mean anything. I feel more at peace and confident because of where i am right now with God so i'll leave it to Him, after all He gave us a house, a baby shouldn't be too hard :)


----------



## rosababy

Thanks, Leeze. :flower:

I think the dh's do it on purpose so we won't ask them to do anything again! :haha: Pretty smart actually...


----------



## dandybrush

AJ your chart is looking fab :thumbup:


----------



## Leeze

Rosa - definitely use pre-seed. I didn't have any EWCM the month I got my BFP (or for about 3 months beforehand) so it must have worked for us :hugs:

AJ - have you got a testing date for us, or are you going to still wait and see if AF comes? Fingers crossed this is your month :hugs:

Dandy - good your OH is getting his SA done, I think it's important to both get checked out. Hopefully this will come back that he has lots of strong and healthy :spermy: :hugs:

Gueyilla - fingers crossed for you this cycle. Is this your first cycle on Maca? :hugs:

I've got lots of spots on my face and chest - I've done some reading and apparently it's really common in 1st trimester. I feel like a teenager!!! Not a good look! :haha:


----------



## AJThomas

thanks Dandy!

Leeze i still 'plan' to test on the 12th altho af is due the 10th. i dont kno if i'll wait that long tho, it depends on what my symptoms are like.


----------



## gueyilla1985

yes it is. but i can tell a diffrence between this cycle and my other crazy one i also noticed i had a dip in temp today even tho the heater was on high


----------



## dandybrush

well girls, i feel absolutely normal, my nips have stopped hurting as they do so i fully expect to see AF on the weekend :(


----------



## Leeze

dandybrush said:


> well girls, i feel absolutely normal, my nips have stopped hurting as they do so i fully expect to see AF on the weekend :(

Hey Dandy, I've only just started to get sore boobs in the last couple of days - nothing really leading up to when AF was due. 

Just remembered, I said I would update testing list, didn't I? So have we got then:

Mara 12 March
AJ 10 or 12 March
Rosa 22 March
Never 8 May

Sorry, if any of this is wrong - let me know :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

looks about right Leeze but my test dates could b netime. DH has promised to buy me a test tomorrow so i might even test on Tuesday, it just depends on how i feel.:)


----------



## AJThomas

i have a new symptom! My cervix feels...low, almost like its blocking off my 'canal'. Been this way since Saturday but I wanted to see how long it would last before I said anything. TOTALLY new, never ever had it before so I'm hoping its a good sign! I've always wanted a November baby, feel like I'll get my wish :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

hello ladies how is everyone doing? 

Im still waiting to ov. my :witch: has either stopped or im just gonna spot lol. well i guess that it wont be heavy cause only 14 before this af i bleed lol oh well. my temps have this going down pattern i dont know what that means, they are going down in this weird pattern anyway im gonna start my opk today and only do it once a day till it start to get darker lol wish me luck


----------



## CelticNiamh

AJ fingers and legs crossed for you :flower::thumbup:

Dandy huge hugs :hugs:

Well Im still here :haha: loads of prelabour signs I guess so hoping at the very least baby has moved down and is lower in my pelvis for tomorrow Im very worried about it all now! not sure what they will do with me and feel my choices are vanishing fast! really dont want the option of a section being my only option! 


:hugs: to all the lovely ladies:hugs:


----------



## caitierigdon

Hey all long time no see...we moved and just got internet. 12dpo and lotiony spotty cm...feeling very down in the dumps for no reason and my temp dipped a lot today. this cycle has been so messed up...o'ed VERY early. any advice? all my hpts have been negative.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/332d58 <---my chart


----------



## rosababy

caitierigdon said:


> Hey all long time no see...we moved and just got internet. 12dpo and lotiony spotty cm...feeling very down in the dumps for no reason and my temp dipped a lot today. this cycle has been so messed up...o'ed VERY early. any advice? all my hpts have been negative.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/332d58 <---my chart

Interesting that FF put your o date so early...I would have guessed it was cd9, with the huge spike. :shrug: So maybe it's just too early for the hpt??


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hello ladies!! Long time no talk :) still been stalking. 

TNT, GRATS HON!!!! That is so exciting! There is another lady on one of my other threads that had a MC just last month and is pregnant again with HIGH lvls of HCG. We are all telling her she is having twins lol She did get a scan and only saw one sack, but it was so early on we are waiting for the eggy to split LOL H&H 9 to you! I love your US picture

Celtic, Oh hon. I was trying to catch up on reading and was really hoping that I would run across the post that you had gone into labor! I'm sorry your not feeling tip top. I have CPP right now, and they are talking about a section for me as well. So I totally get not wanting that to happen. I have some time left for my placenta to move. So I really hope you little bean moves down for you!

guey, Isnt this a great thread?? these ladies are fantastic! I sure hope the maca works for you. 

AFM, have a doc apt today nothing special. We will set up a US from there to see if my placenta has moved or not. FX :) This whole pelvic rest is the pits!! lol Also been keeping busy making tutus
 



Attached Files:







bumble bee.jpg
File size: 55.7 KB
Views: 1









tutu ameliea 3.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## caitierigdon

rosababy said:


> caitierigdon said:
> 
> 
> Hey all long time no see...we moved and just got internet. 12dpo and lotiony spotty cm...feeling very down in the dumps for no reason and my temp dipped a lot today. this cycle has been so messed up...o'ed VERY early. any advice? all my hpts have been negative.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/332d58 <---my chart
> 
> Interesting that FF put your o date so early...I would have guessed it was cd9, with the huge spike. :shrug: So maybe it's just too early for the hpt??Click to expand...

Yeah I think they got it wrong too...:shrug: The spotting has stopped too. Wish I knew for sure when AF was supposed to show up. The progesterone last cycle really threw me for a loop


----------



## SBB

Ladies I'm so sorry I still haven't caught up but just wanted to say good luck Celtic!! :D Can't wait for updates! :hugs:

Lots of :hugs: and :dust: to everyone 

x x x


----------



## Leeze

AJThomas said:


> i have a new symptom! My cervix feels...low, almost like its blocking off my 'canal'. Been this way since Saturday but I wanted to see how long it would last before I said anything. TOTALLY new, never ever had it before so I'm hoping its a good sign! I've always wanted a November baby, feel like I'll get my wish :)

this is a VERY good sign!!!! fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

CelticNiamh said:


> AJ fingers and legs crossed for you :flower::thumbup:
> 
> Dandy huge hugs :hugs:
> 
> Well Im still here :haha: loads of prelabour signs I guess so hoping at the very least baby has moved down and is lower in my pelvis for tomorrow Im very worried about it all now! not sure what they will do with me and feel my choices are vanishing fast! really dont want the option of a section being my only option!
> 
> 
> :hugs: to all the lovely ladies:hugs:

Good luck sweetie, I hope you get to make the choices you want. Sounds like the next maca baby is getting ready to come into the world!! :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

I'm feeling totally exhausted tonight so am sorry for not being very chatty - mainly wanted to see if any update from Celtic. Good luck to the TTC-ers too :hugs: - and welcome back to those who've not been around for a while


----------



## AJThomas

Hey, where's TNT?


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls- I am hoping for a bfp soon from another lucky Maca girl! 

I've been very super busy last few days and hope to relax soon. Oh wait, guess not. We leave for Disney World on saturday and will be gone for 8 days and honestly that sounds not very relaxing to me! Im so tired! I think the progesterone pills are making that worse. 

AJ- i hope that is a sign. I never felt mine so not sure what position it was in. 

Leeze- I hear you on exhaustion. I feel like such a loser. Days I dont work I can wake up and get my daughter to school and by 10 am I feel like I need a nap. Huh?!?!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies i was woundering if ladies with OHs that have low motility have had any sucess on maca?? I would so love to hear about it xxxxx


----------



## rosababy

caitie, are your progesterone levels low? Did you use the suppositories? How are they? My levels are low too, which is why my doc put me on clomid this cycle.


----------



## sparkle05

Good luck Celtic :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## maratobe

hey girls! how is everyone?? im thinking im out....not a slight sign of a BFP.....2 days to go!
my husband is ringing the doctor for me tomorrow and booking me back in to find out if something is up or not!!
:hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey lovely ladies, well all good with me, they are inducing me tomorrow morning Ive to be there for 8am:wacko::haha: I was so nervous that they would say baby still high and time for him to be born and section would be my only option. but baby has moved down to - 3 I can see my tummy has dropped and heart burn has vanished, my insulin levels were dropped and GD doc said it was time to get baby out now esp as I had moderate keytones as well. he said every thing is getting tired now. so happy and scared and excited all in one go! 
Strange thing is Im feeling loads of pressure so feel like somthing is happening any way :thumbup:

maratobe its not over yet! I never got a BFP on 11DPO it was always after that!


----------



## rosababy

Good luck, Celtic!! One of my good friends is also being induced tomorrow (assuming she doesn't go into labor today). We'll all be thinking of you and sending you good thoughts! :happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Yay Celtic! Thats great news. Hope the induction goes well and progresses as it should!


----------



## AJThomas

Got a bfn today but I think it may just too early. My cervix is still very long and low and I've never felt it this way before, I can hardly get my finger past it. So I'm gonna just wait till af is late to test again. Boobs are getting sorer by the day.

Celtic, I hope everything goes well, who knows the baby might just surprise u today! 
How many dpo were u when you got your bfp? I'm thinking since I ov'd late and I have a dip at 10 dpo, maybe I'm just testing too early. I've had crazy heartburn the past two days too.


----------



## gueyilla1985

so how is everyone doing?


----------



## mommyof2peas

i have a us today....so thats exciting


----------



## Leeze

Good luck Celtic - thinking of you :hugs:

NY - I'm feeling like an afternoon nap would help me out every day but this damned job gets in the way!!! Are you feeling less worried about things? :hugs:

AJ - still early days for you - fingers crossed that BFP still coming. heart-burn is a good sign too!! :hugs:

Hi to everyone else!! :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies! How have you all been?! I miss you all! I have some good news.. My HSG is scheduled for next Tuesday! One week until we can start trying to conceive again! I am so excited! So please think positive thoughts that my tube is clear or if not, the HSG will open it up! 

Thank you!! :flower: I can't wait to rejoin you all!! :hugs:


----------



## maratobe

good luck celtic!!! :happydance:
mommyof2peas good luck with your ultrasound!! :)

AFM....on the down low hehe i got a BFP today!!! :happydance: im in a bit of shock and disbelief but 4 tests later i would say i am!!


----------



## sparkle05

:hugs: Good luck Celtic, will be thinking of you today. Oooh how exciting he may even be here in time for tea lol. I may of only just had a baby but babies being born still makes me very excited lol :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Good luck Celtic! 

Yay congratulations Mara!!!! :yipee: 
Post some test pics :) 

Lets keep these bfps coming! 

X x x


----------



## maratobe

i have a thread over in the test area.....or in my journal....:) slow internet hehe
thank you! i think this thread is very lucky!!


----------



## xcharx

Ello ladies :hi: sorry been a busy girl :haha: 

Marma :happydance: congrats love!! Whoop whoop another bfp :D 

Celtic - thinking of you :flower: :hugs: 

Sorry I can't remember anything :S I'm useless lol 

Oh yea Aj - I'd say your leading up to a bfp, if not this cycle then deffo soon - like u said, god blessed u with a house soo baby is deffo next

How is everyone?? 

Afm - jus chilling today! The earliest I can go on maternity leave is 2 weeks time but I'm gna keep working til about 34weeks fxd . Jus the thought I could leave makes me happy :haha: 


Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle05

maratobe said:


> good luck celtic!!! :happydance:
> mommyof2peas good luck with your ultrasound!! :)
> 
> AFM....on the down low hehe i got a BFP today!!! :happydance: im in a bit of shock and disbelief but 4 tests later i would say i am!!

Oh my word how did i miss this this morning. I'm so sorry.

CONGRATULATIONS :hugs:

:hi: Sbb, kiki and char :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

CONGRATS MARA!!! That's so awesome!

Good luck today Celtic! Can't wait to see pics of our new maca bub.

Kiki that's good news, I pray everything goes well wit your hsg and your tube is just fine.

Char I just know my bfp will be soon! I'm positive this is the month with all the stuff going on in my body, jus waiting on confirmation to start dancing :)

Hey, I haven't seen TNT in a few days, anybody know how she's doing?


----------



## gueyilla1985

Congrats!!! Mara!!


----------



## TntArs06

:happydance:Congratulations Mara:happydance: Thats fabulous news!

AJ- Im excited to see what the next few days hold for you! Im hoping this is it for you. Would be such a blessing if you got your BFP too along with your house! :happydance:

Celtic- Good luck girl! I can't wait to see pictures and hear your birth story! Thinking of you my dear! :hugs:

Kikki- Nice to have you back again! Let us know how the HSG goes!


How are the momma's doing lately? Hows the babies?

AFM- Just lurking lately! Been having pretty bad MS but no puking. Just alot of nausea! And tired ALL THE TIME! Next appt is next wed.


----------



## AJThomas

Hi TNT! I was just about to pm u cause I haven't seen you in a few days, good that all is well with you 3 :) MS sucks but right now I can't wait for it to kick in! :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Maca bub growing nice and strong.


Celtic good luck! cant wait for pictures

Mara, Congrats! That is so exciting!!!
 



Attached Files:







amelia2011-03-08 12.50.04.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 0









amelia2011-03-08 12.50.19.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0









amelia us-03-08 11.22.26.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 0









amelia us 2011-03-08 11.24.32.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## TntArs06

AJThomas said:


> Hi TNT! I was just about to pm u cause I haven't seen you in a few days, good that all is well with you 3 :) MS sucks but right now I can't wait for it to kick in! :haha:

When are you going to test again? Are you waiting until AF is late or????

2peas- Love the pics! So awesome! I can't wait until you can see features in our twins!


----------



## AJThomas

^i tested yesterday and it was negative :( but no worries, i'm still feeling really good about this month. Gonna test again in a day or two.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave:

well AF is due approx Sat for me 

AJ i have everything crossed for you you are sounding very promising indeed :thumbup:

celtic thinking of you, hoping and praying for a smooth delivery :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

mommyof2peas - those are amazing scans!!! how lovely :hugs:

Mara - another maca BFP - congratulations!!! How are you feeling? :hugs:

AJ - sorry for BFN but good you are feeling positive. It definitely sounds like your body is getting ready for a BFP :hugs:

Kiki - great to see you. Good luck with the HSG, hopefully it will bring you your BFP like mine did :hugs: - make sure you get some TLC afterwards

Never - good to see you on here! I'm feeling you on the tiredness and nausea!! :hugs: I felt so crappy today at work I really thought I was going to cry at my desk. I ended up going out for a walk and buying some comfort food because I couldn't face my lunch either. I'm guessing it's probably gonna get worse for the next 6 weeks or so too!! :hugs:

Char - not long to go till maternity leave then!! I have to admit, I'm only 6 weeks in and I'm already starting to think about being off on mat leave!!! :hugs:

Sparkle - nice to see you, how's it all going? :hugs:


----------



## gueyilla1985

i want my maca :bfp: too lol


----------



## Kiki0522

Mara- Congrats on your BFP!!

Celtic- Thinking of you!! :hugs:

Char- Wow.. you are getting close quick! 92 days is going to fly by! 

Sparkle- Hi! I hope you and baby Isla are well! 

Aj- Thank you! I'm praying too! Fx'd for you!!

Tnt- Thank you hun! I will be sure to get on here right after the hsg! haha. I am happy to see you are doing as well as can be expected! When I read the post where you said that you can't wait to see the features of "our twins" I got so happy for you all over again, haha. It's still so crazy! Has it sunk in with you yet? 

mommyof2peas- Very nice pictures!! 

Dandy- Hello! :hi:

Leeze- Thank you! I am soooo hoping and praying it brings me my BFP like yours did! I ovulate 5 days after the test. When did you? So will I be in some discomfort after the test? How bad?

Hello everyone!! :flower:


----------



## Leeze

Kiki - I had my HSG on day 11 so was a bit worried that I might O a couple of days later but luckily I didn't O till CD16 - so 5 days later too!!! I was in quite a lot of discomfort afterwards for about 3-4 hours (a bit like a cross between AF cramps and constipation cramps - although not actually constipated) but found that a hot water bottle really helped (and a little sleep). I'd recommend not planning anything for the rest of the day except relaxing and being pampered. :hugs: Good luck


----------



## Kiki0522

Leeze- Thank you! Oh boy I hope I can follow in your footsteps! haha. Thank you for the advice as well. I will have my heating pad ready. I have the whole day off. My test isn't until 1pm so it's going to drive me crazy waiting. My DH also took the day off so he will be there to take care of me after! Do you think we can BD that night after it or will I be in too much discomfort?


----------



## gueyilla1985

the top one is yesterdays opk the bottom is today almost thier huh hehehe
 



Attached Files:







test strips.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## maratobe

your all lovely!!! :) thank you!!
mommyof2peas what a beautiful little maca baby!!! :happydance:

im feeling ok....just got off work so im pretty tired! took another test and its getting a bit darker hehe


----------



## xcharx

Sparkle - how you doing? How is isla? I jus luv her name..so pretty :) 

Aj - are u going to test tomorrow?? Ooh I hope this is it - would be a great few months for the maca thread & you deserve it babe! :hugs: 

Tnt - sorry about the ms :( your hormones must be racing with two babys growing :) I'm gna say you've got two girls growing ;) 

Guey - how long have you been taking maca? Your bfp will come :hugs: 

Lezze - I can't wait for maternity leave :haha: time is starting to fly now! Are u gna find out the sex?? 

Kiki - when is your hsg? :hugs: 

Afm - my belly is really growing now - you can tell I'm pregnant & not just fat now :haha: 

Where's never & kel? 


Lotsa love :hugs: 

Celtic hope everything is well & your lil man arrived safely :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Char- It's on Tuesday! Ahhh I can't wait! :) How are you doing??


Have a great day girls! :flower:


----------



## AJThomas

Hey gals, had a bit of spotting this morning so I didn't test, waiting to see if it gets heavier but for the moment its stopped. Still hoping and just praying real hard. Temp still up, boobs still sore and still peeing quite a bit so let's see.


----------



## gueyilla1985

my temp has gone up not by much so lets hope it keeps going that way hehehe


----------



## dandybrush

kiki :wave: 

well the pimples have started...AF will prob be here tomorrow/sunday :dohh:


----------



## AJThomas

whoa, 1500 pages of Maca goodness!!


----------



## Leeze

:hi:

one tired Leeze here so very quick one!!

Kiki - I wasn't in the mood for BD-ing the night of the HSG but I guess you might be!!! Good luck hon 

Char - I want to find out the sex, is that at the 20-week scan? right now I'm focusing on getting to 8 weeks, then 12 weeks, then 20 weeks!!!! (actually I'm focusing most on getting through each day without falling asleep at my desk!!!) what a great feeling it must be to be near to mat leave!! How's the planning going for the house? Lovely to know you've got a lovely bump growing!! 

AJ - that sucks about spotting :growlmad: hoping it's IB

Dandy - I got the worst pimples ever just after my BFP ...


----------



## dandybrush

thanx leeze i just have a few small pimples atm alls normal as before AF shows


----------



## xcharx

Kiki - fxd for u :hugs: 

Aj - damn u spotting :growlmad: hope its implantation spotting :) when u testing next? 

Dandy - argh pimples!! Hate the damn things... are u on clomid? Lezze - trust me the weeks will start flying soon :) I found out the sex at 24 weeks privately as my hospital don't tell u :( I'm hoping to go on maternity leave at 34weeks - we shall see how I feel lol what symptoms have u got?? 

Guey - fxd for a bfp :D were doing well this month!! 

Chat 2mra ladies :hugs: 

Xxxxx


----------



## dandybrush

nah this was a soy cycle, im hoping and praying that OH will do his SA on monday, ill have AF by then and i wanna see the gyn ASAP and hopefully start the clomid this cycle


----------



## gueyilla1985

i will get my :bfp: this cycle hehehe


----------



## AJThomas

i like how that sounds gueyilla!

afm, still the slightest bit of spotting but my temp is still high so im hoping and praying. DH is so nervous :haha: guess we'll know what's up tomorrow.


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - good plan :thumbup: have u only been taking soy?? 

Guey - that's it girl u tell ur body!! :haha: 

Aj - its the weirdest thing - you wait soo long for a bfp, then u get it & its panic stations :haha: really hope u get a bfp :D if u don't remember - I got my bfp well late :hugs: 

Afm - my OH should be going to see his mum today about the house, I'm jus waiting for her to mess our plans up :( x


----------



## dandybrush

yes char just soy this cycle

:hugs: here's hoping that she cant mess you plans up or at least doesnt :thumbup:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - are u gna start maca again?? Fxd dh SA comes back good. Even if there is a problem I'm pretty sure they can do things to improve it :) :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Thanx Char, that made me feel better to hear :) still spotting, not getting any darker, lighter every now and then. Boobs still sore, didn't temp this morning cuz I left home early. Did have another bfn but I can't give up yet, I'm just praying and praying.


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls....

Celtic inboxed me on FB saying she had little Paul on March 9th. Says he is just precious and full head of hair! So we have another maca bub here!! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::cloud9:

Hope everyone is well!

Im watching the news from the quake in Japan and subsequent tsunami there and now hitting Hawaii and Cali (where im from)! Just devastating news!!! :cry:

AJ- good to see you have your hopes high! Hope you get that bfp girl! :hugs:


----------



## AJThomas

Congrats Celtic! Hope you are both doing well and we can see pics soon!


----------



## rosababy

Congrats to Celtic!! :happydance:


----------



## xcharx

Aj - girl I am praying with you :) 

Tnt - yay thanks for updating us on Celtic :) can't wait to see pics :) 

What u ladies up to at the weekend?? I'm chilling tonight & 2mra then 1/2 day Sunday :happydance: Xx


----------



## SBB

Hey ladies :wave: yay I just came in to check up on celtic news! Fantastic news :happydance: do we know how big he was? Send her our love TNT :) 

The tsunami is just awful :cry: 

Hope all you lovely ladies are well, I'm hoping for some bfps soon, got some nice looking charts happening :thumbup: 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

Wahay - congrats to Celtic!!! How lovely!! :happydance::happydance:

I had an early scan today! Everything looks ok and we even saw the heartbeat!!! They put my dates back from 6 weeks and 4 days to 5 weeks and 6 days. She said not to worry about this, that it's common at the first scan to find your dates are out by about a week or even 2 weeks!!

AJ - any news?

TNT - the tsunami is horrific, isn't it? I saw a lot of the footage earlier in the hospital while I was waiting for my scan. 

Char - chilling out sounds lovely!! We're going to see another flat tomorrow morning and it's my OH's birthday tomorrow so I'm going to take him out somewhere nice for dinner in the evening and go for a drumming workshop in the afternoon. He keeps saying he wants to go drumming so I'm taking him as a surprise!! 

Hi everyone else :hugs:

Not seen Never round for a while - hope all ok, hon :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Congratulations Celtic!!!! :happydance: Welcome to the world Paul! 

Leeze- I'm so happy you had a good scan and heard the heartbeat! So exciting!


----------



## nypage1981

Welcome to the world Paul!!! Glad to hear that all is well. I want to see a picture! 

Leeze- glad you saw bb's heartbeat! Mine got put back a whole week and something on my first U/S and the second one coincided with 7 days growth so it just means you ovulated different! Hope you are feeling well.

AJ- hoping for you! 

Hello to everyone else! I am kind of out of the loop with maca and soy products since I got my bfp THE month I ordered everything. Go figure. But yay~

I am off to Disney tomorrow and hope I dont get sick on a 3.5 hour airplane flight. I have my moments and waves but not too bad so think as long as i dont get hungry like, at all I should be ok. So, keep shoving my face full! I am praying I dont have something bad like (mc) happen on our family trip, we've so been looking forward to this! I will check in with everyone on my phone and have a lovely weekend! 

xoxoxoxoxoxo to all the babies, new mamas, expecting mamas, and BFP hopefuls...and even those who are waiting to TTC!


----------



## dandybrush

gosh the world has gone crazy :cry: soo many things happening that just are not good!! 

Hope you girls are all safe and away from this crazieness, and if you know someone in japan i hope they are safe and well :hugs:

char i would like to start on the macca again and i want DH on it for his spermies :thumbup: but i need to find a smaller pill with less smell...where do you girls get them from?


----------



## dandybrush

have a great trip nypage :wave:


----------



## SBB

Yay leeze great news!! You must be very relieved :D 

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone! 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

Leeze- So glad BB was in there and you saw the heartbeat! Did you hear it too? What was the heartrate?

NY- Have fun my dear! Try to enjoy yourself and not stress. MS is a good sign though. Mine let up a bit today which was nice for the moment.

Dandy- I got mine from my dads local health grocery store...like a whole foods place. So I can't help you there hun!

AJ- I noticed your still on 15DPO. I hope this is a good sign for you! Is it just me or is your chart similar to last months? 

Someone asked about Never...she is in training school right now. I think she is close to being done..maybe a week left. She has no cell service where she's at so she can't really keep in touch.

And I believe little Paul was 8 lbs....I can't remember the ounces though:dohh:

Nothing new going on here really. My pants are already tight. I have to unbutton the button just for some relief. Thinking its just bloat but it seems harder than just bloat or gas. IDK though....I have 3 days to make it past my MC date. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone

Dandy - these were the tablets I was taking - my OH is still taking them. Not too big and easy to swallow :hugs:

https://www.naturallygreen.co.uk/sentia-organic-gelantinized-maca-capsules-100-x-500mg-p-665.html

SBB - yes, VERY relieved!!! Just need to get through the next couple of weeks to 8 weeks then 4 more to 12 weeks and I will feel a lot better. Was amazing to actually see it though - and get a printed report saying everything normal! How's things with you? :hugs:

NY - have a lovely trip - I hope you don't feel too sick on the journey. My friend used to swear by the travel sickness bands, might be worth trying them. I'm finding if I eat salty snacks every couple of hours and fizzy juice either ginger beer or 7-up - then this helps! :hugs:

TNT - I didn't find out the heart-rate - she didn't say. She said it was just a flicker of a heartbeat but given she put the dates at 5 weeks and 6 days that was ok to be only a flicker!! I'm really bloated too, I'm actually wearing a maternity dress today!!! Hooray to be getting past your mc date soon. Has it really sunk in yet that you're having twins? Do you feel different this pregnancy from the last time? I feel a lot different and this is reassuring me - more tired and sick particularly!!! :haha:

Kiki - not long to go till your HSG :hugs:

Hi everyone else :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey lovely Maca girls! 

Sorry for the delay in updateing you all, I was in hospital longer than I hopped LOL I was ok but baby Paul had a few blips but he is fine now and only home tonight! 

But he is sooo cute he was 8 pounds even so tiny to me!!! shocked I was he is feeding great only he has a tiny mouth so just can not fit enough nipple in but we will get there. my milk is in as well so he is settling between feeds!

I will do a birth story and pictures tomorrow Im sooo tired now so heading to bed when I can 

xxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Aw Celtic am so happy for you!! Congratulations :hugs: 

Tiny bub for you :haha: I CAN'T WAIT to see a pic! So glad he is ok... Hope you can carry on with the breast feeding too. 

Yay :D 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

CelticNiamh said:


> Hey lovely Maca girls!
> 
> Sorry for the delay in updateing you all, I was in hospital longer than I hopped LOL I was ok but baby Paul had a few blips but he is fine now and only home tonight!
> 
> But he is sooo cute he was 8 pounds even so tiny to me!!! shocked I was he is feeding great only he has a tiny mouth so just can not fit enough nipple in but we will get there. my milk is in as well so he is settling between feeds!
> 
> I will do a birth story and pictures tomorrow Im sooo tired now so heading to bed when I can
> 
> xxxxxx

Awww I can't wait to see some pics of Paul!!! :cloud9::cloud9: Glad your home and able to get some rest at least! :hugs::sleep:


----------



## maratobe

congratulations celtic!!! :hugs: welcome to the world paul!!! :happydance:!!!!
cant wait to see photos of your little man!!!

how is everyone??

afm- im doing really well i got some really strong positive lines on about 4 tests haha dont quiet believe it!! :happydance: im off to the doctors on friday and im very excited!! cant believe my first cycle on maca got me a BFP!!!! :) xx


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls mind if I join. I'm not taking maca myself but have just ordered some for DH as we discovered with ttc no 1 that he has a low count. I'm hoping the maca will give it a good boost!!! I'm taking the soy iso myself as I've late ovulation! Hoping it does the trick! xo


----------



## kelster823

Just pooping on to wish Celtic a HUGE congrats!!!! glad lil Paul is here and all is doing well :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Celtic....huge congrats!!!!!!!

Maratobe - congrats to you too!


----------



## Kiki0522

Just wanted to stop in and say hi! I have been sick with the flu and I feel horrible. I have had no energy. Thinking of you all! My HSG is tomorrow so i'll be on tomorrow afternoon to catch up! 

:flower:


----------



## Leeze

lovely to see Celtic on here!! :hugs: - glad to hear you're both doing well

Kel - :hugs::hugs: - miss you on here but totally understand that it's good to have time out sometimes

good luck tomorrow Kiki :hugs:

Mara - that's great you've got such strong positives :hugs:

I'm about to drop from tiredness but wanted to say hello :hi:


----------



## xcharx

sbb - :hi: chick!! hows lil sammuel?? 

lezze - soo pleased for u babe hearing a heartbeat!! :hugs: the tiredness will ease off *hopefully* in 2nd tri :D

kiki - how are you doing babe :hugs:?? sorry youve got a cold :( good luck for your hsg!!

ny - hope your having fun in disneyland :thumbup:

tnt - :haha: had a lil giggle at u finding ur trousers too tight, i still cant believe your expecting twins!! soo exciting!! 

celtic - aww i cant wait to see pics of paul!! 8lb is a luvly weight :) i wonder how much he would of been if youd gone full term :haha:

mara - i think its great youve got ur bfp :thumbup: congratz my love!!

kel - how are u babe :hugs:

jen - welcome darling :hugs: its the start of your journey to your bfp :D


AFM - got MW today... get my MATB1 form soo im going to the office to sort out my maternity leave... cant actually believe im getting near now!! im hoping to cut my hours down a lil too coz im getting really tired at the mo, i dunnno if its because my belly is growing so straining my body or jus because my hours are longgggg but i need to do something :haha:




Love You Girls xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xcharx

Aj - jus noticed your ticker has changed to CD4 :( im bummed for u girl BUT i deffo think your bfp is near... maybe once youve settled into your new house?? :hugs: x


----------



## yazzy

Just a quick hello girls :)

Congratulations Celtic, glad to hear your little bub arrived safely and all is going well :)

Char - I hope you are keeping well and try and get some feet up time for yourself.

SBB - I hope you and Sammuel are good.

Tnt - good to see you are getting on ok and not feeling too bad....embrace every minute (which I am sure you are doing)

AJ - hugs to you, keep positive hun.

AFM - I am back on the ttc bandwagon!! I went to the hospital today and although the scan shows I have some tissue remaining it is small and the doctor said it is below the size they would consider operating on....so they have officially 6 1/2 weeks on from my mmc discharged me....wow I am so happy! My first AF arrived last week and finished yesterday so that was a relief. I have been taking maca for just over a week and also my vitamins so here we go again..................


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - nice to have u back girl :hugs: glad its all over & your well :) now let's get you a sticky bean :thumbup: 

2nd may I shall be on maternity leave :D wahoo 

Xx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: 

wells girls the good news is OH did his SA :happydance: 

the bad news is i cant see the gyn till 30 march, which means ill prob miss the clomid taking window, and this may be a loooonnnnggg cycle

i could take the soy and not tell her :shrug: but what if she does want me to start the clomid at the later date? :shrug:

do u girls think i should take the soy or go au naturale this cycle? :shrug:


and huuuuuuge congrats celtic :hugs: and welcome to the world Paulie :D


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies! I had my HSG today! The dye went all the way through my tube!!!!

I was freaking out laying there. They had the blood pressure machine on me and heart rate monitor. My heart rate was 140! They nurse was like you have to calm down. I'm like I can't! This is it for me before IVF! I'm laying there watching the dye go through slowly but surely! All the way to the end! My Doctor says "that's not a bad looking tube" Especially after an ectopic and I have Endo! Holy crap I am SO relieved!! Thank you all so much for being there and being so supportive! 

Now I need your opionions.. My doctor is a hard ass.. She says I should wait and we can make a plan before trying again because in her opinion I should do IVF.. But I don't understand why go directly to that if the tube isn't blocked. Yes I understand my risks of another ectopic because 1. I have had one and 2. I have Endo and scar tissue from it. But Why not try? If I get another ectopic then fine.. IVF it is. But I say to try again naturally on our own. For FREE! IVF here where I live costs like $10,000! I don't have that money and plus I'll get one kid and that's it. I can't afford to keep doing IVF over and over for 2 or 3 kids like I want. So what's your opinions ladies? Should i just go for it? O is only a few days away!! :) Plus I think I'm in better shape now then i was 3 months ago because I had this HSG and i'm more fertile for up to 3 months. 

Thanks for your input!! :flower:

Yazzy- That is so wonderful hun!! SO happy for you!! 

I will be back in a little bit to catch up. Can't wait to see pics of baby Paul!!


----------



## dandybrush

kiki i totally get what you mean, i dont have that kinda money either, so maybe give yourself the 3 months then reconsider the IVF? :shrug: i know its hard when all we want is that little bundle of joy :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone - welcome back Yazzy :flower:

Char - that's so exciting you get to go on mat leave soon. :happydance:

Dandy - great news your OH did his SA. I don't know much about soy and clomid, for some reason I think SBB is the one to ask about this - I think she knows about both of these :hugs:

Kiki - glad your HSG went well :hugs: I don't know much about ectopic and endo but I'd think unless there's a serious risk of permanent damage from trying naturally then it would be a good idea to try it. $10,000 is a lot of money!!!!

AFM - I'm tired to the point of wanting to collapse (feel like a stuck record at the moment) so I'm going now for an early night!! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Yazzy glad you are back to ttc!

Char how's the house stuff going? 

Kiki I'd definitely try naturally first... But that's just 'me. Theres nothing to stop you having a normal pregnancy next time. Ok your chances of ectopic are a little higher, but I'd say it might be worth that risk... 

Dandy great news on the SA, hope it all comes back normal! 

Leeze sorry you're so tired!! 

X x x


----------



## Kiki0522

Dandy- Very good news OH got the SA! Fx'd it comes back fantastic! I don't know much about soy so I'm not sure if you should try that again. Could you try it and stop it if your doctor decides to try clomid?

Leeze & SBB- Thank you ladies.. I am going to try again naturally first. The only risk I face is another ectopic and damage to my only tube but going directly to IVF is costly. Plus if I have another ectopic or damage to the tube, we will be going to IVF anyway so I don't see why trying naturally first would make a difference. :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx kiki but the soy would replace the clomid you take it the same days as clomid, its not like maca where you take it daily, thanx though :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Do you only have one tube Kiki? I didn't know that... 

What happens if you damage/lose that tube? Is ivf still possible? I don't know much about it sorry... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Dandy knowing your cycles I'd take the soy! What cd will you be when you see the gyne? 

X x x


----------



## Kiki0522

SBB- That's okay! Yes I only have one tube. My right tube and ovary had to be removed 3 years ago due to endo and cysts. And yes, I can still have IVF if both tubes are gone. It's actually a better outcome of IVF if both tubes are removed. So to me, it really doesn't make a difference to try naturally first. :)


----------



## dandybrush

umm I'll be about CD 18 ish? do u think go the soy again?

should i tell her? i took soy? cause she'll make me wait till the next cycle to do the clomid hey?


----------



## SBB

I'd do the soy! So if you tell her, will she make you go back the next cycle to get the clomid? Or will she give it to you then to take next time? 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

i already have clomid, so she might just tell me to start it next cycle :shrug: i have started clomid on cd 10 before you dont think she would get me to take it on cd 18 ish do you?


----------



## SBB

Can't you just take the clomid this cycle then?! 

I think soy 5-9 would be better than clomid cd18 though...

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

i cant take the clomid till she says to :dohh: 

i might do the soy then, or i could just do nothing and see what this cycle does on its own :shrug:


----------



## rosababy

Did you take clomid that late last time? I've heard/read it's usually prescribed starting on cd3 or cd5, but never that late. :shrug:


----------



## dandybrush

rosa i have taken it from cd 11 to cd 15, thats what the gyn told me to do :shrug:


----------



## rosababy

dandybrush said:


> rosa i have taken it from cd 11 to cd 15, thats what the gyn told me to do :shrug:

Really?! My doc told me I'd o about a week after the last pill, so that would be pretty late for you! But I'm no expert, so i'm sure your doc is right.


----------



## dandybrush

well yeah my cycles can be up to 4 months long, she said considering they are so long it wouldnt hurt to start it then :shrug:


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> i already have clomid, so she might just tell me to start it next cycle :shrug: i have started clomid on cd 10 before you dont think she would get me to take it on cd 18 ish do you?

Im butting in a bit cuz this scared me cuz of my MC! :wacko: Anyways, the cycle I had the MC I took the clomid really late in my cycle I think CD 9 or something and I had a dr tell me the later you take clomid in your cycle the weaker your eggs will be and chances of MC increases dramatically. I WISH I would have known that before taking it so late! 

So I would suggest just being a little more patient and waiting until next cycle to start clomid. I know KNOW you dont want to wait but I wouldn't want you risking goen through a MC because you took the clomid too late in your cycle!

Of course it's just my opinion. If I woulda known this before taking the clomid so late in that cycle... I would NEVER took it! Cause then I had to wait for AF and then to be cleared out...which set me back 4 cycles....so i would honestly wait hun!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## xcharx

Morning ladies :hi: 

Kiki - I agree, try naturally for a while before ivf!! 10,000 is a lot of money so I would deffo agree with u and hold off :) how long are u going to try naturally?? Will u be taking maca or doing anything to see if it helps?? :hugs: glad your hsg went well!! 

Dandy - yay for dh SA :D fxd its fine!! As for taking soy - id say give ur body a rest & take nothing... I know it'll be hard & u may have a long ass cycle but I honestly would wait for af.. then u can start on a fresh cycle :) its probably not what u wanted to hear :hugs: 

Sbb - hey mumma!! How's u & lil man?? 

Tnt - how u feeling babe :hugs: when's your next scan?? What symptoms do u have?? :hugs: 

Lezze - sorry your feeling so tired babe :hugs: maybe you should take a few days off to relax & recharge?? How's flat hunting going?? 

Afm - nothing special happening lol... saw mw yesterday - everything is fine :thumbup: my belly is measuring 1cm ahead - wahoo!!! Soo going on maternity leave on 2nd may :D I'm using up my holiday first then maternity pay kicks in.. as for the house - ians mum is back on the 26th march soo things will start moving from then :) I'm gna take pics of the house before we decorate & after!! I'm abitannoyed because I thought I was entitled to £500 payment from the government as this is my first baby but im not because I work :( that money woulda been really helpful!! Aswell lol 

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: 

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Char you'll get a £290 health in pregnancy grant. The £500 is now £50 but it goes into a child trust fund... I think that's the one that was £500... Anyway great news on maternity leave! 

Dandy I agree with TNT it's odd to take clomid that late, you're the only person I ever heard of doing that! So I'd either do soy or nothing this cycle :shrug: 

X x x


----------



## Damita

:wave: I'm back, just went to my doctors this morning, I have been referred for fertility testing, they swabbed me and I have to go back for a blood test, they are checking for everything and PCOS.

Then I have to go back in after blood results with husbands SA, then I get referred to a local hospital for 21 day bloods and lap then after that I get referred to the assisted place for the treatments like IVF, I am allowed 3 rounds of IVF on the NHS.


----------



## SBB

Ps sammuel is good, 'me too, will post some more pics soon! 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Damita - that's great news that things are moving :thumbup: and good news about the ivf if it has to come to it :hugs: 

Sbb - well that £290 will go on the pushchair / pram!! Yay can't wait to see pics :D glad your all well :thumbup: 

Xx


----------



## yazzy

SBB - can't wait to see recent pics of Sammuel :)

Kiki - i'd definitely try naturally first before IVF...especially after having a HSG. If it was me I would do atleast 3 or 4 cycles of trying before considering IVF.

Totally agree with TNT with regards to the clomid and taking it late. I actually have some clomid in the cupboard and could have been so tempted to take it now I have had my first AF but i'm just relaxing and letting my body get back to normal. I was advised to take clomid (if I need to) on CD2 - 6. My cycles are generally 43 days long.

AFM - I have decided to relax this month and what happens, happens. I will try properly once I get my next AF. In the meantime I have a wedding to plan....I am sooooo excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - I'm liking a stressless cycle :thumbup: have u set a date for your wedding?? I love love love wedding dresses :haha: I don't think I could ever pick one lol Xx


----------



## SBB

Here's a couple of pics from today 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/3c8f26b5.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/05179785.jpg

And a couple of videos:

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/a7dc04ed.mp4

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/5d25494b.mp4

X x x


----------



## SBB

V exciting yazzy! I wish I had the motivation to organise a wedding! 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - he's jus soo cute!! Love his eyes - such a pretty colour!! How much does he weigh now? X


----------



## Kiki0522

Char- Thank you for your opnion! I am definitely going to try again naturally first. I don't have any problems with IVF.. besides the cost here, haha.. but I just would like to conceive naturally ya know? I am back on Maca for the past month so my body is ready! My first cycle of Maca got me my bfp.. so let's hope it does it again and puts the bean in the right spot! :)
That is very exciting about the maternity leave and moving into the house! Can't wait to see pictures!

Yazzy- Thank you! That's exactly what I was thinking.. 3 or 4 cycles and then I will consider IVF. They say I'm more fertile for 3 months after this HSG so i'm very hopeful! 
Good for you to just relax this cycle before getting back into it! It's good for your body to be completely ready as well! Or ya never know.. Maybe you taking the relaxing approach may work for your bfp! When is the wedding? I LOVE weddings!! :) 

SBB- He is just SO adorable!! I love the first pic of him with his little tongue sticking out! Silly little guy! :)


----------



## SBB

Char he must be about 15.5lbs now... Maybe more! He's in the 98th percentile, I reckon my milk must be 50% lucozade :rofl: 

Kiki I hope the hsg is going to mean a speedy bfp for you!! 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

Kiki - where do u live again?? Major fxd for u :) are u taking anything along with maca?? 

Sbb - haha Nah its jus strawberry milkshake ;) 

Xx


----------



## TntArs06

SBB- AWWWW :cloud9: he is just adorable! I ADORE his eyes!!! What a little cutie!!

Yazzy- I think you have a PERFECT plan set up! Good for you hun! I think its good to let your body naturally get back into rhythm after things like that. Only thing I took after my MC was the maca and metformin. So I think you are on track for a sticky bean this time!! As much as I hated how that old dr treated us....I think it was a blessing in disguise because my body was able to clear out and heal....then first month trying we get twins! :dohh: I can't wait to see what the next month has in store for you!

Kikki- So glad your HSG went well my dear!! Im glad your tube was nice and clear! I think to try naturally for a few cycles wouldn't hurt one single bit. Maybe the HSG is what you really needed anyways. I know I couldn't afford 10,000 for IVF so I dont blame you for giving a go for a few cycles!! :thumbup:

Char- Yeay for early leave!:happydance: I bet your ready to just put your feet up and get pampered! :thumbup: Um, as far as the twins thing setting in yet....well Im not sure it has yet...fully at least! Im still preocupied with getting to 2nd trimester.:dohh: But I think we can handle it....at least I hope so! :haha:

AFM- Went to 2nd appt this am and the dr seems to think everything is ok. She tried to find the HB's with a doppler but she couldn't because of my tilted uterus. So she brought in a mini ultrasound machine and there they were! :cloud9: Baby A was jumping around and we saw Baby B's HB and it was nice a strong. The dr answered EVERY single question we had and talked to us for over an hour! Which im sure she didn't have to but it was nice to be reassured! I have to use a glucose monitor for 2 weeks now to see how my numbers are. Sense im considered high risk she is being VERY proactive which I like! So everything else is okay I suppose.

Hows everyone else!?


----------



## SBB

so glad everything is ok tnt! It's very early to find HBs on a doppler, esp with the tilted uterus... Over here they refuse to do a doppler until 16 weeks.. We bought our own :haha: 
Did they look bigger? Has it sunk in much yet? (Eta just read your answer to same question :dohh:) 

x x x


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> so glad everything is ok tnt! It's very early to find HBs on a doppler, esp with the tilted uterus... Over here they refuse to do a doppler until 16 weeks.. We bought our own :haha:
> Did they look bigger? Has it sunk in much yet? (Eta just read your answer to same question :dohh:)
> 
> x x x

A friend of ours let us barrow their doppler and we haven't used it yet because I was too afraid I'd go nuts if I didn't hear the HBs right away. So we are just staying away from it until were a little further...dr thinks week 12 prob. When did you start to use yours?

They actually did look bigger. Last time they were sorta side by side like my pic and this time 'A' was on the bottom in its sac and 'B' was above in its sac. They did look a little bigger than last time though. Everyone keeps telling us were insane and how can we handle twins in things like that...but really we dont have kids so we have no clue what its like. They all think were never gonna sleep and never have time. But im stubborn to do it "all" so i may just prove them wrong. :haha: Obviously at first it wont be easy but routine helps I think. We mentioned to people about cloth diapering for all the reasons...mostly cost wise and they went nuts like we were crazy to even try! But again I like to prove people wrong... I dont like being told I can't do something cause more than likely I will! Sorry slight funny vent there! :rofl:


----------



## xcharx

Tnt - great news the lil twins are doing well :thumbup: I'm glad you have a luvly doctor!!! As for ppl saying about sleep deprivation & stuff - you'll cope :hugs: x


----------



## dandybrush

thanx tnt, i dont think she would put me on it that late :shrug: but im gonna go au naturale this cycle and just relax

I was talking to my dog trainer about an issue im having with my dog, and she has basically told me that he is stressed, and i need to destress him. The issue started about a year ago, and thinking back about a year ago, we stopped seeing his bff (a kelpie named charlie) we started ttc and we started agility. so im gonna stop all agillity training, try to destress myself (he's prob picking up my stress) and organise a play date with his old bff, and see if we can start to solve his problem :thumbup: i love my dog more than life and i'll do anything for him...sorry for talking about off topic stuff guys 

but my dog is the reason i am taking this cycle easy :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

p.s. sbb gorgeous little man :cloud9: he is looking bigger already!! gosh they grow up quick :)


----------



## SBB

Hope your dog feels better soon Dandy! Hate it when our fur babies are sad :( 

Tnt you'll cope! Hey, you have no choice right, you get what you're given and your blessed with twins. And yes it's hard, I can't begin to warn you how hard those first few weeks are, with just one, because it wouldn't help. It's a shock, but it's lovely and it does get SOOOOOO much easier! I found the first 3 weeks super tough - but I had other issues, traumatic birth that I didn't cope well with, loads of stitches, Sammuels tongue tie making BF so hard, 2 bouts of mastitis and major anaemia!! 

Now, only 10 weeks in and it's natural, we go out all the time, I'm used to less sleep etc. And it's been like that for several weeks now. 

You will cope and get inundated with unhelpful advice, from people who think they're right! Routine is probably key with twins. We don't have a routine at all and it would be easier if we did, but I don't have the willpower to impliment one :haha: 

Re the nappies, as long as you go for a simple system, I promise it's no harder than disposables! You've got loads of time, but if you want advice down the line just ask. I won't force it on you! :flower: 

I used the doppler at 9 weeks, but don't have a tilted uterus. And it took FOREVER to find it each time... got so much easier later on... 

x x x


----------



## dandybrush

do u have furbabies sbb? just wondering how they are going (if you have them) with baby sam? and if you are still giving them as much time as before he was around?


----------



## SBB

We have 2 cats, and although they don't need walking like dogs they are extremely demanding! They like to be with us 24/7... OH has tried to give them enough attention. They wouldn't talk to 'me or come near 'me at first, but they're ok now. They don't pay any attention to sammuel at all really! 

It was hard at the start and I felt bad... But they're fine now... 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB ooooh he is sooo cute and has grown so much:thumbup:

TNT what a great appointment so great you got to see the heart beats :happydance: 

I had Paul at the health nurse today just wanted to make sure he was doing well esp with the yellow jaundice and my history with it, but I was delighted he has gained weight, he was 7,3 Sunday and he is 7,12 today :happydance: boob pain is settling as well thankfully!!! think I need to take it easier feel weak and so tired after the birth, I made a big mistake of carring my DD today and when we got back home, my bleeding got very heavy scared the crap out of me I rang the hospital and they reassured me a bit, DH was great he is doing every thing for me.
any way here is a picture of my little man :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







108_9838.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 1









108_9844.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1









108_9857.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 0









108_9848.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## rosababy

Paul is gorgeous! Thank you for sharing your pics and congrats again!! :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Celtic he's gorgeous!!! You take it easy please :hugs: 

So so cute :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

aww what a beautiful little boy celtic :hugs: you did good :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Celtic he's gorgeous!!! You take it easy please :hugs:
> 
> So so cute :happydance:
> 
> X x x


Thanks, I think so too :flower: Im trying my lovely DH is making it easy he is doing every thing and I got two naps in today. just have to remind my self to leave the house as it is it can wait. 

note to every one else NO heavy lifting after giving birth:dohh:


----------



## TntArs06

Celtic- Awwwww he is just precious! I love all your pics of FB. Hes so stinking cute! Please take it easy hun and try to rest! How are your numbers in stuff sense he's been born? Or does that GD just go away after baby is here?

SBB- We really wanna use nappies and more than likely will be a stay at home mom so I could probably handle washing them as well! I just love everything about them....the benefits and how cute they are. I would love any advice...specially for a momma with two babies using them. We are thinking of going into the city this weekend and going to this cloth diaper place that only sells those and maybe getting some advice as well.


----------



## yazzy

SBB - Sammuel is such a gorgeous little boy. He looks really happy and healthy...well done you!

And Celtic lovely to see pics of your gorgeous little man!!

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments. Well we are getting married next April so I have 12 months to plan. I am currently contacting 2 churches that I like to see what dates they have available in April. Everyone has been great, my mum is going to organise the catering, my brother and his girlfriend are paying for a brilliant band and my sister is coming up with great ideas, I feel so lucky to have a great family :) and of course to be marrying my lovely OH :)

TNT - I am sooo excited for you and really pleased you saw your babies again. I am totally with you on the idea of letting your body relax and get back to normal. I only got normal cycles in October and November, pregnant December, mmc end of Jan and now 6 weeks recovery...I think it needs a rest lol! Look what it got you...twins!!

AFM - must go to bed and read my book, been training dogs all evening but had a great puppy class who have worked hard :)


----------



## SBB

Celtic I'm glad DH is looking after you well.. Yep the house can totally wait! Just take care of yourself and bubba :D

Yazzy your job sounds cool, puppy school! :D

TNT my main advice is don't go buying a whole stash of nappies all the same. I'd use disposables for the first couple of weeks at least as especially with twins they'll be tiny weeny :cloud9: so most of the cloths won't fit. Then if possible, do a trial. You may find that shop offers trials or somewhere online. That way you can try loads and make your mind up by actually using them. Rather than relying on someone elses opinion/sales pitch. Also I know a lot of places in the US do a wash service for diapers! So you leave them on your doorstep and get them back clean - may be useful for the first few weeks. 
Be warned they are so addictive!! I am always looking for cute new ones :haha: 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

TntArs06 said:


> Celtic- Awwwww he is just precious! I love all your pics of FB. Hes so stinking cute! Please take it easy hun and try to rest! How are your numbers in stuff sense he's been born? Or does that GD just go away after baby is here?
> 
> SBB- We really wanna use nappies and more than likely will be a stay at home mom so I could probably handle washing them as well! I just love everything about them....the benefits and how cute they are. I would love any advice...specially for a momma with two babies using them. We are thinking of going into the city this weekend and going to this cloth diaper place that only sells those and maybe getting some advice as well.

Actually they were not so good after I had him, they stayed very high and only started to come down because Im breastfeeding ( another good thing about breast feeding it lowers your blood sugars) so Im still on the diet and checking my sugars premeals for the next 6 weeks then back for a GTT see how we go from there,

Hey how are you at sewing you could have a go making them your self, loads of my friends in OZ used the cloth nappies and swear by them :thumbup: I was going to but never got round to in end, still time tough :thumbup:


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> Celtic I'm glad DH is looking after you well.. Yep the house can totally wait! Just take care of yourself and bubba :D
> 
> Yazzy your job sounds cool, puppy school! :D
> 
> TNT my main advice is don't go buying a whole stash of nappies all the same. I'd use disposables for the first couple of weeks at least as especially with twins they'll be tiny weeny :cloud9: so most of the cloths won't fit. Then if possible, do a trial. You may find that shop offers trials or somewhere online. That way you can try loads and make your mind up by actually using them. Rather than relying on someone elses opinion/sales pitch. Also I know a lot of places in the US do a wash service for diapers! So you leave them on your doorstep and get them back clean - may be useful for the first few weeks.
> Be warned they are so addictive!! I am always looking for cute new ones :haha:
> 
> X x x


I did see that trial packages out there. I thought that was kinda neat so that way you can try what you like and dont like. I live in a small town so IDK if we even have a diaper service like that or not. Would be nice though. But thinking about buying our own washer and dryer front load instead of our landlords (which suck). So maybe theres many bonus's there! :haha: I agree with you on the addictive part. They are so darn cute....I have a few pages on FB that I follow and just love seeing the new ones they get.


----------



## TntArs06

Celtic- Im glad they are coming down though. I bet your tired of the GD diet!:wacko: At least I would be. But I like to eat good food. Mind you im not a twinky kinda girl...but I wont pass up some good mexican or pasta! :haha::winkwink: I wanna BF so bad. I really hope I can with twins...just so many benefits like you mentioned! Oh and I SUCK at sewing... :haha: I would rather buy new clothes then sew anything. My dad raised me and sewing wasn't really in his specialties! :haha:


----------



## Kiki0522

Celtic- Paul is so handsome!! Oh I just love him! Congrats again! And take care of yourself too! :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

SBB- Thank you! I hope it makes for a speedy bfp too! :)

Char- I live in New Hampshire. Health insurance obviously is horrible here not to cover much of anything fertility related but if I go 20 minutes over the border to Massachusetts, it's covered. Grrr. But that's okay.. we won't need it! :) I was thinking of taking Progesterone cream but I wasn't sure because I don't know much about it. 

Tnt- Thank you hun! So glad to see you! I like to hear that you have a very proactive doctor. Those are the best! And it's fantastic she spent so much time you. That is a huge relief when you have a great doctor. SO excited for those twins!! :)

Dandy- That sounds like a very good idea to try to help destress your dog! It's crazy how dogs can pick up on things and be stressed or depressed like humans. My dog has epilepsy and has seizures which are brought on by stress sometimes. 

Celtic- I'm so glad to hear Paul is doing so well! I love his name. It's such a strong name! 

Yazzy- Sounds like you have a wonderful family to help you with the wedding! I also have wonderful family members who helped in every way they could for my wedding this past May. I love spring weddings! It will be beautiful!

AFM- I went to the doctor's today and I have strep throat.. Grr! I hate being sick. Now i'm on antibiotics so I'm hoping that doesnt interfere with anything!! 
Do any of you ladies know about progesterone cream? I think I have seen it talked about before in here.. Like when to start it, where to apply it, how much. 

Thank you!


----------



## gueyilla1985

yazzy said:


> SBB - can't wait to see recent pics of Sammuel :)
> 
> Kiki - i'd definitely try naturally first before IVF...especially after having a HSG. If it was me I would do atleast 3 or 4 cycles of trying before considering IVF.
> 
> Totally agree with TNT with regards to the clomid and taking it late. I actually have some clomid in the cupboard and could have been so tempted to take it now I have had my first AF but i'm just relaxing and letting my body get back to normal. I was advised to take clomid (if I need to) on CD2 - 6. My cycles are generally 43 days long.
> 
> AFM - I have decided to relax this month and what happens, happens. I will try properly once I get my next AF. In the meantime I have a wedding to plan....I am sooooo excited!!!!!!!!

i wish i had clomid in the cupboard lol :haha:


----------



## TntArs06

Kiki0522 said:


> SBB- Thank you! I hope it makes for a speedy bfp too! :)
> 
> Char- I live in New Hampshire. Health insurance obviously is horrible here not to cover much of anything fertility related but if I go 20 minutes over the border to Massachusetts, it's covered. Grrr. But that's okay.. we won't need it! :) I was thinking of taking Progesterone cream but I wasn't sure because I don't know much about it.
> 
> Tnt- Thank you hun! So glad to see you! I like to hear that you have a very proactive doctor. Those are the best! And it's fantastic she spent so much time you. That is a huge relief when you have a great doctor. SO excited for those twins!! :)
> 
> Dandy- That sounds like a very good idea to try to help destress your dog! It's crazy how dogs can pick up on things and be stressed or depressed like humans. My dog has epilepsy and has seizures which are brought on by stress sometimes.
> 
> Celtic- I'm so glad to hear Paul is doing so well! I love his name. It's such a strong name!
> 
> Yazzy- Sounds like you have a wonderful family to help you with the wedding! I also have wonderful family members who helped in every way they could for my wedding this past May. I love spring weddings! It will be beautiful!
> 
> AFM- I went to the doctor's today and I have strep throat.. Grr! I hate being sick. Now i'm on antibiotics so I'm hoping that doesnt interfere with anything!!
> Do any of you ladies know about progesterone cream? I think I have seen it talked about before in here.. Like when to start it, where to apply it, how much.
> 
> Thank you!


Im not really an expert on the cream. Kel knows alot about it. But I started my All Natural Prog Cream once ovulation was confirmed through temp's. I only use a dime size amount on my wrists 2 times a day. I am actually still using it...(just in case). But I was told that if its all natural then its ok and shouldn't cause side effects or anything like that. Good luck hun:thumbup:


----------



## Leeze

Hi maca girls :hugs:

Celtic - Paul is absolutely adorable! What a little treasure!! :hugs:

Yazzy - how exciting to have a wedding to look forward to! :hugs:

TNT - I love your spirit about wanting to prove people wrong! :hugs:

I'm sure I wanted to say lots of other stuff but after reading a few pages my brain has gone numb!! Been feeling pretty sick today too - and really tired too. Luckily my OH and I have got a week off work next week so I'm gonna sleep sleep sleep!!! 

So who's testing next? Rosa - are you testing 22 March? :hugs:

Hi everyone else :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - Paul is just soo cute!! Well done u :hugs: glad dh is looking after u :) how are u feeling?? I bet u can't wait to come off the GD diet :haha: 

Yazzy - good luck planning the wedding :thumbup: I'm excited for u :D I'd love to get married, jus lack of money :( has oh given u a budget?? 

Dandy - sorry to hear ur fur baby is stressed :( hopefully you'll plan will work & you'll have a happy fur baby again :D 

Tnt - how u feeling babe?? How's Amy?? 

Kiki - how are u hun?? 

Where's kel & Ttc & the other ladies? Miss u lot :( 
When's never back?? 

Sbb - the healthy grant thing was stopped in Jan '11 :( typical lol Ohwell I shall survive!! 

Afm - not a lot going on. Waiting for ians mum to get back to sort all the house business out.. quite looking forward to making it our home :) 

Xxxxxx


----------



## xcharx

Lezze - a week off sound good to me :thumbup: x


----------



## Kiki0522

Tnt- Thank you for the input! I appreciate it! 

Char- I'm doing okay. Thank you for asking! The antibiotics are definitely helping. I feel better than I did yesterday. 
A new home is so exciting!! I'm very happy for you. :)

I'm spotting today.. I talked to my doctor and she said it was normal after having an HSG so that's good. I just don't want to run out of time of BDing before I O!! I don't want to miss this month! I hope it stops. 

Hello everyone!! :flower:


----------



## xcharx

Kiki - glad ur starting to feel better :hugs: fxd for this cycle :dust: x


----------



## TntArs06

xcharx said:


> Celtic - Paul is just soo cute!! Well done u :hugs: glad dh is looking after u :) how are u feeling?? I bet u can't wait to come off the GD diet :haha:
> 
> Yazzy - good luck planning the wedding :thumbup: I'm excited for u :D I'd love to get married, jus lack of money :( has oh given u a budget??
> 
> Dandy - sorry to hear ur fur baby is stressed :( hopefully you'll plan will work & you'll have a happy fur baby again :D
> 
> Tnt - how u feeling babe?? How's Amy??
> 
> Kiki - how are u hun??
> 
> Where's kel & Ttc & the other ladies? Miss u lot :(
> When's never back??
> 
> Sbb - the healthy grant thing was stopped in Jan '11 :( typical lol Ohwell I shall survive!!
> 
> Afm - not a lot going on. Waiting for ians mum to get back to sort all the house business out.. quite looking forward to making it our home :)
> 
> Xxxxxx

Starting to feel a bit better! Nausea come and goes now. Now I deal with more headaches which my dr says are tension headaches and normal. Can't sleep very well...I pee every hr which is normal for twins I suppose. Amy is good as usual. Her spring break is coming next week and were going on a weekend getaway this weekend...so that will be nice.

When will you know more about the house?


----------



## TntArs06

Leeze said:


> Hi maca girls :hugs:
> 
> Celtic - Paul is absolutely adorable! What a little treasure!! :hugs:
> 
> Yazzy - how exciting to have a wedding to look forward to! :hugs:
> 
> TNT - I love your spirit about wanting to prove people wrong! :hugs:
> 
> I'm sure I wanted to say lots of other stuff but after reading a few pages my brain has gone numb!! Been feeling pretty sick today too - and really tired too. Luckily my OH and I have got a week off work next week so I'm gonna sleep sleep sleep!!!
> 
> So who's testing next? Rosa - are you testing 22 March? :hugs:
> 
> Hi everyone else :hugs:

Im super tired too! Glad you have a week off though! Will def need it to catch up!


----------



## TntArs06

Kiki0522 said:


> Tnt- Thank you for the input! I appreciate it!
> 
> Char- I'm doing okay. Thank you for asking! The antibiotics are definitely helping. I feel better than I did yesterday.
> A new home is so exciting!! I'm very happy for you. :)
> 
> I'm spotting today.. I talked to my doctor and she said it was normal after having an HSG so that's good. I just don't want to run out of time of BDing before I O!! I don't want to miss this month! I hope it stops.
> 
> Hello everyone!! :flower:

I heard spotting was normal and I heard that some women that get the HSG usually OV a little later than normal. So you might not be out! FX hun


----------



## Kiki0522

Tnt- Thank you for the positive words! I sure hope I Ov a little late! I have been very sick too so that can delay O too. Fx'd! :) 
I'm happy to see you are doing okay! Besides the headaches and peeing every hour! I hope you have a nice weekend away! Going anywhere special?


----------



## dandybrush

thank you kiki and char, sorry to hear your furbaby has epilepsy :( :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Kiki0522 said:


> Tnt- Thank you for the positive words! I sure hope I Ov a little late! I have been very sick too so that can delay O too. Fx'd! :)
> I'm happy to see you are doing okay! Besides the headaches and peeing every hour! I hope you have a nice weekend away! Going anywhere special?

Aww I didn't know you were sick too. You poor thing! Get some rest and drink some OJ and green tea! :hugs: Were just going to the city...like an hour and a half away. We got the jacuzzi suite in the plaza! Surrounded by nice restaurants and shopping! :happydance: Plus I can take a bath in a big tub and not our tiny tub!! :haha::winkwink:

What are your plans? Just resting and getting better!?


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you hun! I have strep throat so I'm on antibiotics which are finally helping me feel better! 
That sounds like a fantastic weekend away! Restaurants, shopping, and big tubs! Ahhh so relaxing! Oh that will be great for you both! Have a wonderful time! 

Yes I'm pretty much laying low and getting better and lots of BDing!!! I should O in a few days!!! My first O back after a few months. SO excited! :happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

Kiki0522 said:


> Thank you hun! I have strep throat so I'm on antibiotics which are finally helping me feel better!
> That sounds like a fantastic weekend away! Restaurants, shopping, and big tubs! Ahhh so relaxing! Oh that will be great for you both! Have a wonderful time!
> 
> Yes I'm pretty much laying low and getting better and lots of BDing!!! I should O in a few days!!! My first O back after a few months. SO excited! :happydance:

Well that is exciting! Good luck and hope you catch a sticky bean this time! FX hun!! :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Kiki0522

Woah.. SO quiet in here today! Just wanted to stop by to say hi everyone! :hi:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kiki0522 said:


> Woah.. SO quiet in here today! Just wanted to stop by to say hi everyone! :hi:

Super quite!!!:hi: hope every one is busy having fun:hugs:


Any one heard from Never, how are you doing :flower:


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies how are u all?? 

Hope your all busy making babies ;) x


----------



## AJThomas

Hey ladies, its been a while. Well AF showed up and left me totally confused but not devastated. I haven't been on much tho cause we're dealing with some serious family problems at the moment that i can't even get into, but until it is somewhat resolved i probably won't be on too much. Not even sure if we'll keep ttcing right now or put it on hold for a little while. Love you guys, i'll catch you later.


----------



## CelticNiamh

AJThomas said:


> Hey ladies, its been a while. Well AF showed up and left me totally confused but not devastated. I haven't been on much tho cause we're dealing with some serious family problems at the moment that i can't even get into, but until it is somewhat resolved i probably won't be on too much. Not even sure if we'll keep ttcing right now or put it on hold for a little while. Love you guys, i'll catch you later.

Take care and what ever it is I hope you get it sorted soon for you both :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

aj - hope your family sorts out for you :hugs:

well i have a sore throat, runny nose...i reckon ive caught a bug :dohh:


----------



## Leeze

Hi :hi: everyone

AJ - sorry to hear you're going through a tough time - hoping you get the strength and support you need to see you through it. :hugs:

Kiki - I O'd late the cycle that I had the HSG (about 3 days late) - hoping you catch that egg and that you feel better soon :hugs:

TNT - your weekend break sounds lovely - I hope you get lots of pampering. going to the toilet every hour sounds really tiring - is this throughout the night as well as the day? I have to get up once every night to pee and that's bad enough! :hugs:

Dandy - sorry to hear you're not feeling well either - any chance this could be possible preg signs (sorry, I can't remember where you're at with your cycle at the moment) - great you've got an appointment on 30th March, that's just round the corner. Hoping you get some positive news then and that well-deserved BFP is just round the corner :hugs:

Char - not long now till your maternity leave - you must be counting the days!! Is yours the next maca baby now? What's your due date again? :hugs:

Celtic - how's life as a new Mum? (again!) does it get easier after you've had a couple already? :hugs:

AFM - we told my parents this weekend as they came to visit and they were delighted for us. Really sweet reaction from them. My OH and I are off work this week, we had booked the time off because we'd been planning a short break away, but given we paid privately for the HSG this used up our holiday fund!! Anyway, it's such a luxury to be off work and not have to get up at 7am!!!

Hi everyone else :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

haha nice try leeze :dohh: no such luck im about CD 10 atm :dohh:


----------



## xcharx

Aj - hope u get everything sorted :hugs: love u too :flower: 

Dandy - argh hate getting ill :( hope u feel better :hugs: 

Celtic - how's u & lil man?? 

Lezze - enjoy your week off :thumbup: yeah I think I am next - lil madam is due 9th June :D 

Xxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Aj- I hope everything works out for you and your family! :hugs:

Leeze- Thank you for that! I was wondering if the HSG would cause it and I have also been sick so i'm guessing that's why I haven't O'd yet. Just waiting on it! That's so exciting to tell your parents! And that is fantastic to have a week off! Sometimes it's the best to have time off and just stay home. You can get lots of rest. 

Dandy- Hope you feel better soon!

Char- How are you feeling hun? 

Tnt- Hope you had a great weekend away!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello girls! I am back from vacation now and wish I was still there. I left 85 degrees and sunny to come for 40 degrees and rainy, wet, gloomy! At least most snow was melted but now its all muddy and dirty and brown. Yuck! 

I have been reading along while on vaca but my internet on my cell was sooooo slow in Disney (probly all the people) so I couldnt respond. 

Sounds like we are all doing pretty well and glad there's not any horrible news with any expecting or new mothers or ttcer's. 

AJ- you however, I do hope things are going to turn out well for you and your family. 

I still spot brown sometimes and tinted CM so went to doc today hoping for ultrasound but he did the Doppler first and found the HB externally so didn't order an ultrasound. I am so happy but I am not done worrying yet. What's wrong with me?!? Doesnt this mean good stuff? Im still so afraid of losing it. Wish he'd have given me an ultrasound but he said if he can hear it on my tummy then it's progressed since my 7 week ultrasound so not to worry. Ok, then I will try not to!


----------



## dandybrush

:wave:

hey girls

:) looks like i may be getting a puppy :D this may be her 

going to look at her on sunday...still cant decide how i would go with 2 dogs...but she is a cutie

still have the flu feeling kinda crappy atm :sick:


----------



## Leeze

Aww - Dandy, I was hoping it might have been a sign!! hope O comes soon for you this month

Kiki - hope you feel better soon for O coming

Char - 9th June isn't far away at all and what a lovely birthday for your baby to have! right at the start of the summer. lovely!

NY - I can totally understand you still being worried, hon, I would probably too - it's natural to do this. But, try to remember all the positive signs too and the healthy heartbeat!! Roll on the next few weeks, hopefully when you get to 12 weeks you will feel reassured!! 

My OH and I saw a lovely flat today, thinking of making an offer tomorrow! How exciting is that?!!


----------



## Leeze

Dandy - meant to say, what an adorable little pup!!


----------



## dandybrush

thanks leeze, i knew i would always get another puppy...just didnt think it would be this soon :shrug: she is stunning, and will keep the blue eyes :thumbup: maybe now is the time before i have a bub when i can still put in the time to train her

my concern is i am very much in love with the 1 dog i do have and dont like sharing my time with him if you know what i mean, i absolutely love the time him and i spend together alone :thumbup: and am scared of it changing...


----------



## CelticNiamh

Leeze said:


> Hi :hi: everyone
> 
> AJ - sorry to hear you're going through a tough time - hoping you get the strength and support you need to see you through it. :hugs:
> 
> Kiki - I O'd late the cycle that I had the HSG (about 3 days late) - hoping you catch that egg and that you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> TNT - your weekend break sounds lovely - I hope you get lots of pampering. going to the toilet every hour sounds really tiring - is this throughout the night as well as the day? I have to get up once every night to pee and that's bad enough! :hugs:
> 
> Dandy - sorry to hear you're not feeling well either - any chance this could be possible preg signs (sorry, I can't remember where you're at with your cycle at the moment) - great you've got an appointment on 30th March, that's just round the corner. Hoping you get some positive news then and that well-deserved BFP is just round the corner :hugs:
> 
> Char - not long now till your maternity leave - you must be counting the days!! Is yours the next maca baby now? What's your due date again? :hugs:
> 
> Celtic - how's life as a new Mum? (again!) does it get easier after you've had a couple already? :hugs:
> 
> AFM - we told my parents this weekend as they came to visit and they were delighted for us. Really sweet reaction from them. My OH and I are off work this week, we had booked the time off because we'd been planning a short break away, but given we paid privately for the HSG this used up our holiday fund!! Anyway, it's such a luxury to be off work and not have to get up at 7am!!!
> 
> Hi everyone else :hugs:

enjoy your break:happydance: glad your parents were so happy thats lovely :happydance:
it does get easier, but the worry is the same!:haha: I had a day from hell yesterday! I had Paul with the health nurse as he was too sleepy so worry over yellow jaundice being back or should I say getting worse so I had an appointment with the doc for BCG and she wasnt happy, so off to my own GP who sent me to the hospital, have to say I was sick with worry! to me a breastfeed baby does not sleep that good they normally feed every 2 to 3 hours and Paul went down at 9pm and I woke in a panic at 3,30 am and had to wake him at every feed through out the day :cry: but good news is his jaundice levels are fine and he is in perfect health no explanation to why he was so sleepy, only thing I can think of was the lack of sleep we all got on sunday night, all the others kids had gastero and it was puke city:dohh:

Had to laugh at the health nurse, she weighed him and he is 7 pounds 15 and she was like oh he is not doing well on the weight gain is he! he is an ounce off his birth weight :dohh:I thought that was very good for a BF baby! no wonder so many feel so insecure and give up :growlmad: 

any way sorry for such a long post, take care :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

just poppign in to say hi to you ladies! Hope you are all doing well!

Not much here with me....just taking it easy, I havent done any tempign or opks so I dont know where in my cycle that I am....but am estimating that my af will be due next week.


----------



## Leeze

Aw - Celtic - I can see why that would be a stressful day for you. :hugs: Great that his jaundice levels are going down. I bet it's really hard not to worry about him sleeping lots and needing to wake him up to feed him - I've heard this before though - I remember my Mum said she was really worried about me when I was born because she always had to wake me up to feed me for the first couple of weeks. Hopefully he's getting lots of sleep to help get his strength up and recover from the jaundice. :hugs:

Hi TTC - good to see you on here. Fingers crossed it's a BFP next week and not AF! :hugs:

Dandy - I'm sadly allergic to dogs so can't have much contact with them and so am not an expert on this at all - but maybe it would be good for your other dog (and for you) to share you a bit - because then when your bub comes along you will all be a bit better at sharing and it won't seem so difficult!! :haha: :hugs:

My OH and I have put an offer in on a flat today - very exciting! A 2-bedroom place with a garden! We're already way ahead of ourselves and have been looking up garden furniture online!!


----------



## xcharx

Kiki - I'm fine thanks :) how are you? :hugs: 

Ny - glad you had a nice time in Disneyland :thumbup: I never used a dopler because I know I woulda panicked if I couldn't find the hb! 

Lezze - yay for the flat :happydance: even better with a lil garden :D 

Celtic - how are you babe?? 

Ttc - nice to see you babe :hugs: glad your having a relaxing cycle :thumbup: 

Afm - taking my mum food shopping today because her cars died... god help me girls :haha: chat later lovelys xcxxx


----------



## nypage1981

Char I thought of that to9 but I think ill be ok if I can't find the heartbeat rift away. Plus my doctor said I can just walk in any time I need to have them listen real quick so I would just do that if really worried. They're down the road.


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Kiki - I'm fine thanks :) how are you? :hugs:
> 
> Ny - glad you had a nice time in Disneyland :thumbup: I never used a dopler because I know I woulda panicked if I couldn't find the hb!
> 
> Lezze - yay for the flat :happydance: even better with a lil garden :D
> 
> Celtic - how are you babe??
> 
> Ttc - nice to see you babe :hugs: glad your having a relaxing cycle :thumbup:
> 
> Afm - taking my mum food shopping today because her cars died... god help me girls :haha: chat later lovelys xcxxx


Im good, so is Paul a little dote feeding great for me as well, now to just get the rest of them well my poor DD is still not the better of her bug poor DH got it as well he was so sick! other than that Im good :thumbup: hope shopping went ok :flower:



NY happy 10 weeks :happydance:


----------



## xcharx

Ny - Aww glad ur doc is that nice :) have u used a dopler yet then?? 

Celtic - oh no!! Hope they both get well soon!! Glad Paul is being a good boy :thumbup: 

Afm - my mum brought me my pushchair :D well its a travel system.. will be delivered in 3/4 days.. well excited hehe I got to play with it in the store so I'm pretty sure ill be fine with it Xx


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks Celtic! I was pretty excited too. 

Char- Nope! Just ordered it tuesday night:) So it says it will be here tomorrow supposedly. I am sooooo wishing it were here right now. Suddenly I just went potty and had a little "piece" or "chunk" of dark brown again. Not sptting but seems a piece. Great. Here I go, freaking all out again. Sigh. Seems it won't ever end!:growlmad: And i was just beginning to be happy at 10 weeks and heard the heart on doppler.


----------



## xcharx

Ny - :hugs: you will never stop worrying completely.. hope ur dopler arrives tomorrow! 


Kel.. never.. Tnt.. Ttc.. yazzy.. where are you lot :hugs: miss ya 

Xxc


----------



## yazzy

I'm here Char! Sorry I seem to have disappeared from here a bit recently. Its taken my body a while to settle after the m/c. Right now just taking it easy, not worrying about ttc just going with whatever nature intends :)

Off to meet the vicar tomorrow and should then have the definite date for our wedding...sooo excited!!


----------



## Delilahsown

:hi: Ladies!

Just popping in- haven't posted in here in a LONG time! 

Congrats, Celtic! He's a handsome guy!!!

I hope everyone else is well- esp all the new mamas!

and....Congrats to all the bfp's i might have missed.


----------



## Kiki0522

I think I'm back in the 2ww for the first time in 3 months!! SO exciting! :happydance: My temp shot right up this morning! I feel like I've been waiting to O forever!! haha 

Have a great day ladies!! :flower:


----------



## Leeze

wow - quiet round here at the moment!!

Welcome to the 2WW, Kiki. How are you feeling? Hoping this is your BFP month hon :hugs:

Delilah - lovely to see you on here - how are you doing? :hugs:

Yazzy - preparing for weddings sounds fun and lovely - when are you hoping to have it? :hugs:

NY - I read that about 20% of women will bleed and spot throughout their whole pregnancy - It must be really worrying for you but I think it sounds like you're one of the unlucky ones where the bleeding/spotting might keep coming and going but on the lucky side your bub keeps growing stronger and stronger - this is the main thing - and remember you can always pop back to see the Doctor if you need some reassurance :hugs:

Char - taking your Mum shopping? Good luck with that one! Have you bought much for the bub yet? :hugs:

I'm feeling very lazy today, trying to get motivated to go for a little swim but really feel like lying on the sofa doing nothing!!!! :haha:

Where's everyone else - Never, TNT, Kel, Dandy, TTC - miss you guys :hugs:

Hope the new Mums are having some precious times with their lovely bubs - Sparkle, SBB, Linny, Celtic!! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

NY oh Im sure you are ok, :hugs: I know its horrible the worry but brown is old you take it easy and get cheocked if your worried, just to put your mind at ease:hugs:

Kiki :happydance::happydance: yay for TWW :happydance: great to you back

Delila thanks :flower: so good to see you :flower:

yazzy whoo hoo on setting a date:flower:

Charx ooh what type of buggy, Im all excited I got a new v pillows or what ever they are called for BF :happydance: Paul is doing great very hungry day yesterday but more settled today :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

leeze thats a good point...:shrug:

well im off to see the puppies!! ill take pics :winkwink: dunno if ill bring one home yet :shrug:


----------



## Leeze

:hi: Never -good to see you on here. How's it going? Only 32 days to go :hugs:

Dandy - so, did you get a new pup then? :hugs:

I've had a very lazy day today. Not looking forward to going to work tomorrow. Grrr. On the plus side British Summertime has officially started and it's light until 7.30pm now!! Woo hoo


----------



## dandybrush

:D





basically its a 2 week trial and i will decide in that time if 2 dogs is for me :)


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies... how are you all?? 

Dandy - that is one cute puppy!! Have u got a name for her? 

Lezze - I was just use to getting up & it not being dark when the clocks when forward :( hehe.. 

Where's everyone hiding...? 

Never - welcome back :hugs: how was your lessons?? Not long til u see hubby :D how long will you be with him?? 

Celtic - sounds like you've got one good lil boy there :thumbup: 

Afm- ians mum is back from holiday so things should start moving this week HOWEVER Ian went into the loft the other day & ended up falling through the ceiling! so there's a big hole in the ceiling on the landing now! His mum ain't seen it yet - god help him lol 

Chat later ladies :hugs: Xx


----------



## dandybrush

char yep her name is willow



her ears went up the next day after i got her lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

dandybrush said:


> char yep her name is willow
> 
> 
> 
> her ears went up the next day after i got her lol

She is beautiful, :flower: oooh did I tell you all my pup Finn who was meant to be a boy is in fact a girl :haha::haha: I never checked the owners did so we just assumed they were right!! so every one for the last few weeks has been is he a he or a she because the bit in question was not far forward enough for a boy and not far back enough for a girl I figured I did not care either way, so never looked :dohh: only looked last week and deffo a girl :haha: dont think I will change her name though. 

Im a bit sad today my cat Buster is missing, he was born premature and I had to revive him he was the only kitten to survive so we were delighted to see him thrive in to a big healthy cat :cry: he is nutered as well so know thats not the reason his first time ever not to come home:cry:

sorry for bad typing, its all one handed!!


PS
any testers out there I am out of touch !


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies...hope all is well with everyone! Just checking in to say I am think of you all!


----------



## Kiki0522

Hello Ladies! :hi: How is everyone?

Dandy- BEAUTIFUL puppy!!! I think the name Willow fits her very nicely too! I love her eyes. How is she doing?

Char- Oh no! I hope Ian is okay! 

Celtic- That is too funny about Finn being a girl! I sure hope Buster is okay!! 

Ttc- Hello! Hope you are well!

I hope everyone is well! It's been so quiet in here lately. Myself included but I'm just sitting here waiting.. 5 dpo so nothing big happening yet. This is the longest 2ww ever, haha. I am really hoping this first cycle back after my HSG works! :)

:hugs: to all!


----------



## dandybrush

she is a good girl kiki, so much calmer than my other boy razzle was as a pup :haha: she is sleeping well at night, i wake her up about 3 times to pee and she goes every time, such a cutie :)

as for TTC we are in a break cycle, i didnt take anything this cycle, and have had to push back our gyn appy to get OH results as are a tad broke atm :dohh: might be bak on clomid for the next one :shrug:


----------



## Leeze

quick hello from me

Dandy - what an adorable little pup!!!

Celtic - hope your cat comes back soon

Kiki - fingers crossed for the BFP this month - have you got any plans of how to distract yourself/get through the 2WW?

Hi TTC - hope you doing ok

I've just had a lovely dinner out with my Dad who has come to London on business. He's fallen asleep on the sofa after 2 large glasses of wine!!! Bedtime for me too (10pm - I'm such a lightweight these days!!!) :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Hello everyone- just wanted to pop in..checking on any BFP's or anything. 

Keep on with it ladies- we are excited to see them on everyone!

Dandy- love the puppy! So adorable. I want another but with 2 rescue dogs and a rescue cat and a child and one on the way in a "cozy" home, there's no room for more madness! 

Kiki- can't wait til you can test. Im so excited for you with your chart! Cant wait cant wait !

Celtic- booo poor lost cat...has he come back? Ugh thats sad! 

Leeze- you feeling well? Getting far along! 

I am super nervous- have my scan on monday and just so afraid they'll tell me the baby is growing as should, or my sac is too small or something horrible! I hate this dread. I am in a good blissful pregnancy state right now and don't want that ruined!

SBB- you said you spotted a lot, right? How so? Like, every day? All through first trimester? Im just trying to get a sense of maybe this really will work out even when i'm spotting. How in the world did you handle it?


----------



## dandybrush

nypage, can i ask if you are closely bonded with your dogs? and if they are spoilt even with a child and one on the way? im struggling atm trying to figure out how to divide my time with 2 dogs, my first dog and i do everything we can together, we are veeeerrry close. I am scared of losing my closeness with him, now he has a friend :dohh: if i can bond just as well with willow (new pup) then ill be ok

my question to you, is it still possible to be close to your pets and do things with them when you have kids?


----------



## nypage1981

YES! I am not as close though since i've had a 7 year old before any dogs! ....my time is obviously going to my daughter first, then the pups but now that your first has a friend when you have a baby it will be perfect. I take them for walks to pick up my daughter from school, we take them on family camping trips, they go everywhere with us like that. However, during the day, I do not bring them everywhere so they are together for that time. I'd say having them around children is so fun too because they get that playfulness and protectiveness for children that is so endearing. Don't worry- like with multiple children, you will always find enough time and love for all of your pets and all of your children! The first pup may be a bit slighted at first though, specially with a baby. Mine was a bit mad about the new puppy that we brought along but then he got over it. Sometimes OH will take the first dog out on a run, or somewhere alone so he still gets his special time that we took away from him!


----------



## dandybrush

thank you so much :hugs: this has been worrying me for aaagggees, obviously when i have a baby, i will have to put time into it :haha: 

during the day i do leave my dog home alone (friend will be good for that) i go for a walk or to the dog park most arvos (would gladly walk or bring them in the car for school pickup) I have been walking my first dog seperately atm for me and him bonding time, though he seems fine with having a puppy around (not out of joint at all) and i do agility with him, (may do it with willow also) long as like you said i can find the time for each of them i should be ok thank you for making me feel better and not so worried about my doggy relationships :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

You are a good doggy mommy:) Enjoy the pup, it may bring out some more playfulness in the first dog, ours did!


----------



## dandybrush

more playfulness... are you kidding all they do is play now :haha: :dohh: i do hope that they will still wanna play with me, raz (first dog) used to play with me every day :/ thats another thing i love :) he's my first born furbaby :D i love him to pieces :) im sure there is room in my heart for willow (second furbaby) too it will just take some adjusting on my part


----------



## kelster823

hey ladies.. just stopping by to say hi.. looks like everyone is well... good to see that... miss you all....


----------



## nypage1981

Hi kel!


----------



## ttcbabyfl

Hello ladies, I am new here and I am ttc our first child. I am interested in trying maca. Which brand should i buy also capsules or powder? Those who tried it did it work for you. Thank you in advance.


----------



## SBB

Hello ladies :wave: 

Hope you are all well! Its been very quiet in here lately... 

Celtic how is Paul? Did the cat turn up? I hope so :hugs: 

Dandy the pup is absolutely beautiful!!! How are you getting on? Keeping her?! 

Ny I spotted through for a long time, til at least 20 weeks. More like 24 or even 28 weeks I can't remember! But it was every day, some days quite heavy. After id seen my healthy baby growing 3 times I just accepted that it was going to happen, and then I stopped worrying. Just pm me if you want to chat more about it :hugs: 

Sammuel is doing well, he rolled over yesterday, I was very excited!! He is 17lbs now, 98th centile, its what an average 6 month old weighs :rofl: so I'm very pleased I kept up the BF! 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies!

Well dr put me on clomid...we will see how that works!

TTCBABYFL - Try anything organic....I think you can go to amazon and they have some great brands....also, you can do powder or pill form. I found the pill form easier as the powder doesnt taste to pleasant......good luck hun and let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## nypage1981

Thank you SBB- im trying to except it also since ive got my doppler picking up the heartbeat! Its tough to deal with in the early days but it gets to be something you get used to! Glad you made it and have your beautiful BIG boy:) 

Welcome TTCBABY- hope maca works for you, this thread was very lucky and it worked for a lot of the women on here. Most of them, in fact it seems. 

Hope everyone is well! Im sure you are all busy with babys and TTC and stuff. I feel bored being in my 2WW for 2nd trimester!


----------



## nypage1981

haha 2 ttc names in here! ttcbaby17- thats awesome about clomid! You aren't doing maca with that, are you? I cant remember, but thought most people can do just one or the other.


----------



## ttcbabyfl

Hello ladies,

ttcbaby117:Thank you for the information. When do you start taking it? DO you take it just like you take prenatal?
nypage1981: Thank you. I will buy it today.

ttc name is so popular ;-). I am trying to conceive our first.


----------



## dandybrush

sbb, she is growing on me daily, i have 1 more week of this trial :D so we shall see....everyone i know thinks she is here for good :haha:


----------



## SBB

Keep her :D :haha: 

Here is a recent pic of my not so little pickle :D

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/DSC01995.jpg

X x x


----------



## nypage1981

Oh my goodness SBB adorable! He looks so expressive!


----------



## SBB

Thank you! He is so funny I love his little face so much!! :cloud9: he cracks me up.... 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

aww sbb :cloud9: he is an adorable little man :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

TTBABYFL - just take it throughout your cycle.....and stop when you get your bfp. You can start anytime in your cycle so dont worry about it!

NY - nope I stopped the maca this month so I will just take clomid.

SBB- what a hunk!


----------



## xcharx

:hello: ladies.. sorry I've been MIA - had a bad week :( work messed up my pay..then Ian didn't get paid..and now look like he won't get paid at all & doesn't have a job anymore :( 

how is everyone??? 

Xxx


----------



## Leeze

SBB - what a gorgeous pic!!! I want to reach into the screen and give him a big hug!!!! Well done for keeping up the BF. :hugs:

NY - that's funny about being in the 2WW for 2nd trimester. I'm in my 2WW for my next scan. I hadn't thought about it like that but actually that makes me feel a whole lot better somehow. Great you can hear the heartbeat on the doppler - and lovely to hear such encouraging words from SBB. I think your baby is a tough one and is telling you that he or she will be hanging on in there with you right till the end!! :hugs:

Char - that's a nightmare about your pay and Ian's job. What a time for this to happen. I hope something else comes up for him soon if he does lose his job. :hugs:

Dandy - how's it going with your new addition? I hope your other dog likes having a new friend :hugs:

TTC - fingers crossed clomid gets you your BFP - I know it's worked for a lot of people so this could be your lucky time hon :hugs:

Welcome TTCfl :flower: - I took organic gelatinised maca capsules - I liked these because they were quite easy to swallow. I was taking these for about 4 or 5 months I think. I hope they get your your BFP :hugs:

Kel and Never - lovely to see you both dropping by - I hope you're doing ok :hugs::hugs: Never - not long now till you see your DH 

I'm feeling quite sick a lot of the time at the moment but am trying to remind myself this is a good sign. Also, sometimes it's quite useful like when I started cleaning the bathroom this morning and the smell of the disinfectant was making me gag so I had to stop cleaning!!!!! At the moment though it's a real struggle to get through the weekdays because of having to be in work. The weekends are lovely because I can relax a lot more - like yesterday when I went to bed for a nap in the afternoon. Lovely. 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

our new addition is a handful, her and our old dog do play together :thumbup: its me who is still struggling with the 2 dog dynamic :dohh:


----------



## ttcbabyfl

*SSB*: You're baby is so adorable
*ttcbaby117*: Thank you for the information. I am expecting my maca order this week. Also I will be doing acupuncture once a week. 
*xcharx*: Sorry to hear you're going through so much. I hope things get better for you.
*Leeze*:Thank you very much. Yes Leeze when you feel sick that is a very good sign ;-).


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB oh what a cute picture he is a very handsome little man and way to go on the weight well done you:thumbup:

no my cat never came back :cry: he will be missing a week today! 
Paul is doing great though :thumbup: keeping me busy but I am loving it :flower:


----------



## Leeze

wow - very quiet on here - hope everyone is ok :hugs:

Celtic - sorry to hear your cat isn't back yet, maybe it's gone on an adventure and will be back soon! :hugs:

Dandy - that's cute that it's you that's struggling and not the dogs, hopefully you'll get used to it in no time at all :hugs:

TTCfl - I had acupuncture for a few months too - I think this really helped me. I had it twice a month (just before and just after O)

It's lovely and sunny in London today - hottest day of the year so far at 21 degrees!!! It's making me want to laze about and do nothing!!!


----------



## Leeze

Char - I just noticed you're 30 weeks already!!!!!!! Wowee!! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies! 

How is everyone doing? 

I am doing well, have finally told my family about the pregnancy so praying that it isn't a jinx to it. We are about 12 weeks today and doing well. Had ultrasound on monday and there is a baby in there. It is my avatar picture. My NT measurement was really good too, so hope my blood work matches up with that and everythings good. Ready to start buying things but need to feel more confident first:) 

Found out my little sister is having a girl! She is 2 months ahead of me, so Im hoping for a boy, but shhhhh, don't tell baby that. 

Leee- its finally nice here too and it makes me want to read on my Nook and lay around! How have you been feeling, and have you had scans or any other exciting news? Thought about buying a baby fetal doppler yet? 

Char- im so sorry about the jobs. It is tough, but you have each other and your baby! Happy 30 weeks.


----------



## dandybrush

leeze its funny that its warm there and we have just had the coldest day so far :haha: i've brought out my winter jarmies lol, im cold!! :cold:


----------



## ttcbabyfl

I received my maca order today wow it was an interesting smell. I mixed the powder with OJ and drank it. I am now in Maca train LOL.


----------



## Leeze

NY - that's all great news honey and what a lovely picture!!!! :happydance::happydance: - my next scan is 18th April - it's officially the 12 week scan because it's 12 weeks since my last period but going by my early scan where they put my dates back I might only be 11 weeks and 2 days

Dandy - that is funny, isn't it? We have weather swaps between the UK and Aus, although I think you get much nicer weather generally when it is warm. When's your next appointment - I'm thinking it's probably not long now? :hugs:

TTCfl - welcome to the maca train :flower: - choo choo - let's hope it gets you that lovely BFP. Remember it's best to take in the morning or lunchtime because with some people it can have a bit of a stimulant effect and mean that it can interrupt sleep if you take in the evening :hugs:

Almost the weekend!!!! I can't wait to rest and not have to go to work for 2 days!!!


----------



## dandybrush

next wednesday :) we will get bak OH SA results and will confirm PCOS for me, and then hopefully start the clomid next cycle. as i took nothing this time i have no idea how long that will be :shrug:

yes i love our summers, though OH sits inside all day with the aircon :dohh: but i love being out in the sun...it can get very hot though :thumbup: do your summers get like really hot? is it a dry heat or a humid heat? (ours is humid, so we sweat lots :haha: tmi)


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies. Just checking in. 

AF got me on Monday. 2 days early making my LP only 10 days so that sucks. I'm hoping it's just a fluke thing. I ovulated very late so hoping it was just a screwy cycle. 

Hope everyone is well! :flower:


----------



## xcharx

hi ladies.. sorry been a while!! well looks like OH job might be safe, hes been paid soo its looking up.. but i cant get the rest of my wages til next pay time :( bums!!

hows is everyone?? 

miss u girls :hugs:

im taking my mum shopping today && then going to clear the house out - hopefully it will only be 2 weeks til we move now!!


mucho loveeeee to you alllll

xxxx


----------



## ttcbabyfl

Leeze: How are you feeling? I will take Maca in the morning. I love acupunture it relaxes me for sure. I will try to go once a week if I can. It is very hot here in Florida 89 degrees today.
Nypage:Glad to hear that everything is going well.
Hello dandybush,kiki 
xcharx glad that the job is safe


----------



## nypage1981

Ttcbabyfl- I'm doing well thank you. Getting fat and continuing to feel lazy as a walrus. Hope nice weather gets me outta this funk. 
I was just in Florida last month for family vacation and was very nice. I miss it! Although, we are getting a lovely springtime now and its almost 60 degrees today. Wooohooo! Hope maca works for you STAT.


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone!!

Dandy - for the last few summers it hasn't really been that hot in the UK - we quite often get some nice days here and there but it's been about 5 years since we had a really hot summer!! It tends to be somewhere between about 16 and 22 degrees for a lot of the summer - so 21 degrees today in April is pretty good!!! Fingers crossed for good SA results - and hopefully the clomid will bring you that much-wanted BFP!! :hugs:

Kiki - sorry AF got you, hon :hugs: I think 10 days for a LP is ok, it's anything less than 10 days that can make things a bit more tricky for implantation. Remember, you're still super-fertile for the next 3 months after the HSG. Are you trying anything different next cycle? I was using softcups and pre-seed the month I got my BFP - I think these really helped. Good luck, hon :hugs:

Char - that's good news about your OH but still sucks that you're not getting paid for a while. Wow - 2 weeks till house move time. How exciting!! Good luck with the packing up, you've got a great incentive to get it done!! I always put thing off till the last minute when packing up, I can never get motivated!!! Do you need to get anything for the new place and have you started getting things for your nursery yet? :hugs:

TTCbabyfl - I'm feeling a bit sick today actually, but reminding myself this is a good sign!! It's difficult to get motivated to do much at the moment!! I really got into the acupuncture, and after 3 months the acupuncturist said that she noticed a big change in my Chi (I think that means your body's energy flow) and it was the next month that I got my BFP!!! 89 degrees is very hot - wow!! The type of weather to just lie and relax in!!!! :hugs:

NY - I'm feeling lazy too, hon. But I think it's our bodies ways of telling us to take it easy so I'm trying not to feel too guilty about it!! Someone offered me a seat on a train yesterday - I do feel like I've got a bit of a belly at the moment but it does feel a bit early for a bump although I've been eating quite a lot so it could be a bit of a combination!!! Today my OH and I are going to go for a picnic in the local park, that's about my limit in terms of activity at the moment!!!! I love your scan pic, it's so cute and makes me smile whenever I see it. Are you feeling any more relaxed about the pregnancy or are you still worrying? I think you got a very strong bub in there!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbabyfl

nypag - Don't worry about getting fat just enjoy the pregnancy. Make sure the baby is getting enough food ;-). Oh wow you were in FL which part? Glad you had a wonderful time. Thank you I hope Maca works miracles for me too.
Leeze- Did you take herbs while pregnant or you just did acupuncture? Oh yes 89 is hot most of the time we end up spending all day home.


----------



## Leeze

ttcbabyfl said:


> nypag - Don't worry about getting fat just enjoy the pregnancy. Make sure the baby is getting enough food ;-). Oh wow you were in FL which part? Glad you had a wonderful time. Thank you I hope Maca works miracles for me too.
> Leeze- Did you take herbs while pregnant or you just did acupuncture? Oh yes 89 is hot most of the time we end up spending all day home.

I was taking maca and doing acupuncture while TTC but have stopped both since getting the BFP. Good luck, hon :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

TTCbaby- we were in cocoa beach for 2 days then orlando for the Disney extravaganza. Took my 7 year old for the first time on a spring break vacation. She loved it we all had such a great experience! Even being at the beginning of my scary pregnancy, it was a blast. Hope you are surviving the heat! 

Leeze- bet you are excited for your scan. Seems to me, that your time is flying, I feel like you just got a BFP! 

Is everyone ok? I think this thread seems to have died off a lot....hope you all have luck in whatever you are doing!


----------



## Leeze

ha ha - NY - for me it feels like it's totally dragging!!! 

I know what you mean about the thread - feels like nearly everyone has gone AWOL!! missing you all and hope you're doing ok :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hope all is well girls!


----------



## Wispyshadow

HELLO all. ihave notbeenon here in months but wanted to update you all that baby is here, after a rough road and a looooong labor, he was a little early but doing well. thank you all for the support and encouragement getting here.
hugs to you all!!


----------



## ttcbabyfl

Leeze: Thanks for the information. I was not sure if people stop taking it once pregnant. Thanks i need all the luck ;-). How are you feeling?
nypage1981:Glad that your 7yr old had fun. I've been to Disney 3 times and we are planning on going again in couple of month. Fl heat is a killer ;-(.
Nevertogether:Hi
wispyshadow:Your baby is so adorable. Congratulations.

This thread is quite. Hello ladies what is everyone up to.
AFM:Taking my prenatal, maca and acupuncture and praying for a BFP.


----------



## nevertogether

awww wispy he is a doll! so glad to hear he was born H&H :)


----------



## SBB

Congratulations wispy!! He's gorgeous :cloud9: 

Hello ladies! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

wispy what a cutie! 

Hi to everyone else! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello everyone!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi every one, still here just dont get on as much :flower:

wispy he is sooo cute and Im glad all is ok now huge congrats he looks tiny :hugs:

Ive been keeping busy but have had two phone calls from the hospital this week, one about a swab they took from the placenta came back positive for bacteria and then a urine sample they took when Paul was about 5 days old came back positve for two growths as well so they wanted me to come in to do another sample but Im in on tuesday so can do it then. have my GTT then as well FX it comes back ok !


----------



## nevertogether

celtic - i have faith that everything will go smoothly and turn out well for you. but i will keep you and paul in my prayers! FX'ed!


----------



## SBB

Hope it all goes well Celtic... :hugs: 

Hey never :wave: 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> celtic - i have faith that everything will go smoothly and turn out well for you. but i will keep you and paul in my prayers! FX'ed!

Thanks hun I think it will be fine either way if the GTT come back and Ive still got the diabetes Im ok with that! its the bacteria I have questions about but then I keep thinking Im ok and so is Paul and if it was something serious I would have been really sick before now, mind you I was after I had him the first two weeks were hard work I felt so bad had very heavy bleeding as well that came on all of a sudden. makes me wonder now, just as well I was induced when I was and that they gave me antibotics in labour too! I wont think about the might have been!! I will only drive my self bonkers and sure all is ok any way LOL 

OOH love your profile pic :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

thought i add a pic or two of Paul,( ive tried at add them as a spoiler just incase some dont want to see them) :hugs: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







108_9973.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 4









108_9986.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5









108_9966.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CelticNiamh

oops it didnt work :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

i LOVE the pics celtic! so freaking cute!


----------



## SBB

Aw he's such a cutie Celtic!!!

X x x


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hugs:

lovely pics Celtic, hope all is ok with you both - sounds a bit stressful :hugs:

Never, how's things with you? not long till you see your lovely hubby? :hugs:

SBB - how's things going with you? Nice to see you here :hugs:

I had my scan today, was a totally amazing experience - I had a little cry too!!! 

Hi to everyone else xx :hugs:


----------



## Wispyshadow

i love the sweet baby pics celtic and sbb. My little mans name is Hudson Paul.

so good to hear from you never and ttc.

i miss chatting with everyone you are in my prayers..BIG HUGS!


----------



## SBB

Leeze love the scan pic! Must have been a huge relief! :happydance: 

I am good, sammuel has a tooth! Its very sharp :haha: 

Hope all the mummies, preggers and ttcers are all ok :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - 

Celtic - what a cutie!

Sbb - hey there! Hope you are doing well...Sammuel is adorable....are you still bf with that tooth?

Never - 5 days ......woohoo!!!!

Leeze - happy 12 weeks!

Wispy - glad to see you on here....we miss you!

6 dpo for me....just chillin! Glad to see everyone is doing well!


----------



## Leeze

hope it's your month TTC - and the magical clomid brings you that lovely April BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: girls!

Hope everyone is well! Wishing the TTCer's super baby dust!!! Hopen all the moms are doing good as well! I still lurk around on here. And I check my friends on my page to keep up with everyone TTC! Just waiting for those BFPs already!!!

Went for our 15 week scan to check growth and found out Baby A is a girl...they think Baby B is a girl as well but couldn't get a pic. But they didn't see any boy parts though...I have another scan in 2 weeks to confirm. 

Can't believe we made it this far. And ya'll helped me there! Thank you so much! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

happy 15 weeks TNT! wow, two girls... handful!!! hehehe. :)


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

Ttc yes am still BF... I love it! It's so easy and it's lovely to be close with him... The tooth is at the bottom so his Tongue covers it. But even when they have top ones as long as they don't bite I think its fine! 
Hope that clomid has done the trick for you! :hugs:

Tnt so glad the scan went well - how wonderful, 2 girls! 15 weeks is kind of early for gender though, as sometimes the boy bits aren't totally 'out' yet I don't think, so maybe there is a boy in there too! How exciting though! :happydance:

Never not long til you see DH :D 

Hope all the other Macau ladies are doing well :hugs:

Celtic did you get any results back yet? 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

SBB said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Ttc yes am still BF... I love it! It's so easy and it's lovely to be close with him... The tooth is at the bottom so his Tongue covers it. But even when they have top ones as long as they don't bite I think its fine!
> Hope that clomid has done the trick for you! :hugs:
> 
> TTC so glad the scan went well - how wonderful, 2 girls! 15 weeks is kind of early for gender though, as sometimes the boy bits aren't totally 'out' yet I don't think, so maybe there is a boy in there too! How exciting though! :happydance:
> 
> Never not long til you see DH :D
> 
> Hope all the other Macau ladies are doing well :hugs:
> 
> Celtic did you get any results back yet?
> 
> X x x


Ya Baby B was just a guess! And the tech gave me a pic of the gender bits for Baby A and I loaded it to a thread and most women think girl. Either way im happy for healthy sticky babies! We do want one of each though! :haha: We aren't going out and buying stuff yet anyways...have another scan in 2 weeks to confirm.


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT :happydance::happydance: so happy for you one princess for sure guess I may be wrong on my gender guess lol I dont mind though two healty little girls is the aim :happydance:

SBB yep Im diabetes free :happydance::happydance: blood test came back great all normal results I was thrilled so happy with that, I agree with you on BF I love it and it is so handy :happydance:Paul is dpoing great now! ooh if he does bite when top teeth come in, just take him off and say ouch, no biteing! you be amazed how quick they catch on that they shouldnt bite! Ive never had a bad bite either 

HI Never honey keep the faith :hugs:

Leeze Im doing great this week FX it stays this way now :flower:

How every one else started weight watchers today what a week to start! Easter and loads of easter eggs! :dohh: some one give me strength to resist! 
:haha:
Poor Paul has his BCG injection today, he was very brave, better than me! although I think he cried more at his 6 week check up when the doc checked his hips :( next injections is in two weeks not looking forward to that!


----------



## SBB

Aw poor Paul! Sammuel didn't have BCG? Glad it's all going well... Yep if he bites I'll take him off and hopefully he'll learn v quick that that's not allowed! 

Tnt make sure you let us know after your next scan :D 

x x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tnt- awww such great news...congrats hun!

SBB - that is so beautiful! Happy to hear it has gotten easier.

Celtic - sending you tons of strength!!!

well i am somwhere around 10 dpo.....nips got sore yesterday but I think that is just the clomid. gonna try to remain stressfree.....we will see how that works out!


----------



## SBB

Everything crossed for you ttc! Come on bfp!! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## ttcbaby117

thx sbb!

Never - OMG two days left....wohooo! I guess we wont see you much hahahaha....have fun hun!


----------



## ttcbabyfl

Just popped in to say hello maca ladies. Hope you are all doing alright. Any new bpf?


----------



## TntArs06

TTC- FX you caught it hun! Are you waiting to test until AF is late?

Never- I hope OV is holding off for at least 2 more days! FX you guys catch that eggy!! Have a wonderful time with OH!!!


----------



## Party of 5

I just found your thread and I'm excited to join! I just started taking maca on cd13 so it hasn't been long (currently I'm at 6dpo but I have a very short luteal phase).

Have you gotten a lot of BFPs this year? May I ask how long everyone's been taking it? And lastly, do you use the powder form or capsules?

I'm taking the capsules that I purchased at Whole Foods but I think I'm going to order the powder on Amazon on Monday and make a smoothie with it.

Has anyone found that the maca did anything to your luteal phase?


----------



## TntArs06

Party of 5 said:


> I just found your thread and I'm excited to join! I just started taking maca on cd13 so it hasn't been long (currently I'm at 6dpo but I have a very short luteal phase).
> 
> Have you gotten a lot of BFPs this year? May I ask how long everyone's been taking it? And lastly, do you use the powder form or capsules?
> 
> I'm taking the capsules that I purchased at Whole Foods but I think I'm going to order the powder on Amazon on Monday and make a smoothie with it.
> 
> Has anyone found that the maca did anything to your luteal phase?

I did organic capsules! The women that did the powder said it was awful tasting! I did 1575mg a day for the entire cycle until you get a BFP then you stop taking it. I took it from April 10 to sept 10 when I got first bfp...sadly lost my angel in Oct though. Continued on it after I healed from D&C and that was in November and then got BFP in Feb with Twins. But I was also on a few other meds to assist in fertility. The maca helped my severe endo as well so after our twins get here I will prob continue maca because it did help my cycles flow and such! Good Luck and FX for a BFP!:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

TnT- yep not testing till next weekend....my annivsary is on Monday so maybe will wait till then. I am hesitant to test as those bfns deflate me...I guess i would rather live in a dream world until reality brings me back to life.

happy easter to everyone!


----------



## Leeze

A quick one to say hi everyone!

Never - I hope your O holds out till you see your OH :hugs:

TTC, fingers crossed for some good news on your anniversary!! :hugs:

Celtic, great news that you're diabetes free, must be a relief!! :hugs:

TNT - good to hear the twins are doing well :hugs:

SBB - well done for keeping up with the breast-feeding!! :hugs::hugs:

NYpage - lovely that you're in 2nd tri now, hope you can relax a bit now!! :hugs:

Hi everyone else :hi:

My OH and I are going away for 3 nights tomorrow to a hotel in the countryside! I can't wait - definitely need lots of rest and relaxation. I probably won't be on here again till next weekend, have a great week everyone x :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> TnT- yep not testing till next weekend....my annivsary is on Monday so maybe will wait till then. I am hesitant to test as those bfns deflate me...I guess i would rather live in a dream world until reality brings me back to life.
> 
> happy easter to everyone!

Ahh hun im hoping that there can be good news around your anniversary day! If it is BFN do you up your dosage on clomid? I had to do that because my dr said that sometimes 50mg isn't enough to push OV ahead. But im praying that you wont need to go that far!! FX hun


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hello ladies! Just checking in with a quick update.

First to the question above. I took 2000mg from CD 1 until I my BFB at 14dpo :) After 11 months of ttc number 3, it took one month of maca and I was looking at my double lines. I also took the pills because I heard the powder tasted like butt lol 

So my previa has cleared up completely! so no c-section for me!!! :dance: Ive got another apt this tues and from there Ill be setting up the growth scan :) Here is a couple bump pics. I think she has dropped. I do know that she is head down from the last scan about two weeks ago.
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 0









32 weeks.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - i've got my fingers crossed for you! eek bump buddies please :D hope all of the expecting and momma's are doing well. DH arrives tomorrow at around 7:20am and i got my peak on my CBFM today. thinking O might hold off... prayingggg it does!


----------



## happyshopper

Hiya everyone,
I'm thinking of getting some maca and baking some flapjacks with them (in a bid to improve my OH sperm count without him knowing). Do you know if maca is damaged in the cooking process?
Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Party of 5

Does anyone use the powder? I just found some at Whole Foods. What is the recommended dosage with the powder? One teaspoon doesn't seem like enough but there's supposed to be 5 grams of maca in one teaspoon. Just made a smoothie and it tasted pretty good. I'm watching my weight so I just used a can of milk chocolate Slimfast and 2/3 banana with ice. It was yummy!


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies... sorry I've been MIA... had a shitty few weeks! Missed u all :hugs: 

Soo how is everyone?? anynore bfp :D? 

Will catch up properly when on comp... 

Lotsa love to you all :hugs: :flower: xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

TnT - yeah i am supposed to up my dose to 100mgs....so hopefully that will work, I look at your pg as a inspiration that this can work sooooo hopefully it will!


Never - looks like you got the bding right on time hun! Woohoo, hope you aer having fund with dh!

Leeze- thanks hun.....hope you are doing well!

party of 5 -I tried the powder in whey protein shakes and it wasnt bad but by itself it is horrible.

I am 12-13 dpo right now and waiting things out!


----------



## ttcbaby117

char you are almost there! WOOHOOO!


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> TnT - yeah i am supposed to up my dose to 100mgs....so hopefully that will work, I look at your pg as a inspiration that this can work sooooo hopefully it will!
> 
> 
> Never - looks like you got the bding right on time hun! Woohoo, hope you aer having fund with dh!
> 
> Leeze- thanks hun.....hope you are doing well!
> 
> party of 5 -I tried the powder in whey protein shakes and it wasnt bad but by itself it is horrible.
> 
> I am 12-13 dpo right now and waiting things out!

The 100mg is what finally helped me. Im glad your not on the 50 for several cycles like I was. I was 50 for like 3 cycles I think and then went to 100 then finally got BFP both times at 100. So if not this time then hopefully 100 will do the trick. My dr said that 50 is usually just to see how your body reacts to it and most go up to 100 before it works. BUT there are some that get it at 50 but it takes alot for my body to react to anything! LOL FX my dear.... I look froward to the next few days for you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thx tnt...makes me feel better....did you find that there were more s/e on 100mgs? I am a bit worried as the emotional aspect has been hard the last few days on the 50mgs.....


----------



## TntArs06

ttcbaby117 said:


> thx tnt...makes me feel better....did you find that there were more s/e on 100mgs? I am a bit worried as the emotional aspect has been hard the last few days on the 50mgs.....

Just didn't want to ignore you on here!! :hugs: As you know that I responded on your journal! teehee


----------



## nypage1981

TNT- I want to see a new pic of those babies!


----------



## TntArs06

nypage1981 said:


> TNT- I want to see a new pic of those babies!

I will try to get some in here! With twins you get alot more pictures. LOL


----------



## TntArs06

For some reason I can't get them all up! Too large or something. you can look on my FB account


----------



## nypage1981

how awesome! the one looks long and stretched out in that picture!


----------



## TntArs06

nypage1981 said:


> how awesome! the one looks long and stretched out in that picture!

Ya the one stretched out is Baby A. She likes to hog all the room! :haha: Baby B is just precious and kindly sits in there. The top pic is Baby B's face. I think these scans are sometimes creepy looken....not gonna lie!!! :haha: Still love it though and still living in a dream world right now. And still in shock that it actually happened!:cloud9:


----------



## nypage1981

Yup! the ones where they look straight at you are a bit creepy! Lol. 

Wow! I thought I was the only one having a tough time coming to terms with this. I don't believe it is real, don't believe im pregnant, and can't come down from the clouds! ALL I think about lately is my pregnancy and my bean! Lol. sometimes I actually wish I could focus elsewhere!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thx tnt - I appreciate you taking the time to answer! I love those pics....creepiness and all LOL!!!!!

NY you are progressing nicely I see.....no needs to come out of the clouds....it is well deserved!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone! Great to see so many of you have been around this week!

Never, I hope it was perfect timing for you and OH and you jumped on him as soon as he arrived!!! :haha:

TTC - not long to go for this month, hopefully if it doesn't happen this month then like TNT says - the 100mg will do the trick. Up and down emotions are tough but if it gets you that BFP then it will be well worth it!!! :thumbup:

TNT - your scan pics are soooo cute!! thanks for posting!! How are you feeling now? :hugs:

NY - I'm glad it's all feeling more real for you - and it looks like that baby of yours is definitely a keeper!!! It just wanted to keep you on your toes for a while!! :hugs:

Char - it's amazing you're at 34 weeks already!!! Not long till you go on mat leave. Have you got much to do in the next few weeks or will you be able to put your feet up a bit? :hugs:

Hi everyone else! :hi:

I'm feeling pretty good today, had a lovely few days away in the country. We also had a little street party yesterday for the royal wedding and it was really nice to get to know some of my neighbours a bit better. It was quite funny because most people were pretty drunk - and it didn't bother me at all not to be drinking - it was just funny watching them making fools of themselves - and knowing today they will be feeling a bit delicate and I feel full of energy today!!!! :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thx Leeze.....temp dropped today so on to 100mgs.....glad you are nice and relaxed!


----------



## Leeze

ttcbaby117 said:


> thx Leeze.....temp dropped today so on to 100mgs.....glad you are nice and relaxed!

sorry to hear your temp dropped, hon. I don't know much about temping but I guess this means you feel like you're out this month? I hope it doesn't mean that - but if so then next month would be a great month for a BFP!!! :hugs: Don't give up hope!! :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Did AF come TNT? Just so you know, the reason this thread has virtually died off is because pretty much ALL of the maca ladies got their bfp's and are so busy with little ones! :) 

So keep the maca going, its a great help!


----------



## nypage1981

Sorry, i meant did AF come TTC....not TNT. i had a moment!


----------



## ttcbaby117

yep af came....onto 100mgs of clomid.


----------



## nypage1981

Good luck with it I hope it works for you! Did you ever try Maca? I thought that is what you were on actually! Lol. I do not know much about clomid but hope that works!


----------



## Leeze

ttcbaby117 said:


> yep af came....onto 100mgs of clomid.

sorry AF got you, TTC :hugs: Didn't TNT say something about normally it taking 100mg of clomid to help get the BFP but that they try you on 50mg first just to make sure you don't get sick or have a reaction to it? Let's hope 100mg gets you that lovely BFP in the next cycle. How are you feeling about it all? Sending you a big hug :hugs:

NY - how are you doing? How long till your next scan? Will you find out the gender? I can't wait for my scan - not for another 6 weeks but feels way to far away!! By the way, I think you might have got TTC confused with another TTC that joined the thread more recently? TTCbaby117 has been on this thread for months already (certainly before I joined, anyway!) - there was a new TTC too so I think that's where the confusion was! :hugs:

Never - let us know how you got on with OH - hoping you managed to get the timing right and catch that egg :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Leeze that makes sense. i must have confused the 2 Wub similar names. My bad. Sorry girls.

How are you feeling Leeze? I am ok. Have a UTI though and afraid of taking antibiotics.:(

Did a scan last night at work, i cheated, and its a boy! I had a feeling.


----------



## Leeze

aw - that sucks about having a UTI :growlmad: - I hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

how exciting to be having a boy - and I'm not surprised you cheated and checked at work!! If I had the ability to I would be checking too. So you'll have one of each then with you DD already. Have you told your DD yet? How are you feeling about having a boy? 

I'm feeling great today, generally just feeling more positive and settled about things. Happy to be in 2nd trimester!! :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls - everything is well. DH and i got back from greece yesterday and it was an amazing trip that we both needed. don't know if we got the eggie, and it's hard to tell, because i'm now battling with tonsillitis and the fever is causing my morning temperatures to be super high... so we will see! :shrug:


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> hi girls - everything is well. DH and i got back from greece yesterday and it was an amazing trip that we both needed. don't know if we got the eggie, and it's hard to tell, because i'm now battling with tonsillitis and the fever is causing my morning temperatures to be super high... so we will see! :shrug:

Remember when I thought the same exact thing? Because we didn't get to insem until the day of OV. And now look at me! LOL :haha: Your not totally out but I do understand preparing yourself for the worst! I sure hope you did catch the eggie. But glad you two are together and he can take care of you. I hope you feel better soon hun! PS- I love all the pics from your trip. It looked so amazing! :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Wispyshadow

Never: I hope you feel better soon. I'm glad you had an awesome trip with your hubbie:) Greece sounds amazing!

TnT: Hey girlie! Hope you and the babies are doing well!


----------



## xcharx

:hi: ladies!!

soo what have i missedd??..

never - i see youve seen hubby :) yaya!! how luvly!! where did u go?? was it your honeymoon?? :hugs:

lazze, ny, tnt - i see your babies are growing lovely :thumbsup: trust me ladies pregnancy will fly bye u before u know it :haha: take as many bump pics as u can && even keep a diary (two things i wish i had done :()

ttcbbaby117 - how are u doing ma love :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else!!

missed u all :) :hugs:

AFM - well ians mum screwed us over :growlmad: lets start from the begining.... soo she offered us £20,000 as u know as a deposit for a house..so we looked at a few houses, decided we couldnt afford a house soo we started looking at flats/masionettes...thn she said NO the £20,000 can only be spent on a house - explained to her we couldnt afford a house so that was that... then ian asked if we could move into her old house (thats sitting there empty && shes still payin the mortgage && everything on).. at first she says yea u can have 50% and ians bro could have 50%...then she changed her mind && was like actually i want 50%, so u and ur bro can share the other 50% (ok im getting pissed off with her now but i didnt say anything i jus let her get on with it)... so me && ian start clearing the house out (we got 10 massive black bags full out off one fricking wardrobe - the womens a horder!!!!) while she gets in touch with her personal adviser to sort the paper work out.. she goes on holiday && we continue to clear out the house but the main bedroom door is locked && we dont have a key for it soo we jus do what we can in the other rooms... fast forward to about 3 weeks ago.. soo were at the house && weve jus finished the kitchen (im talking at least 30 black bags of rubbish outa all the cupboards) when she shows up.. soo ian finally asks for the key to the main bedroom (the other rooms arent big enough for us && baby) when she point blank says NO.. she REFUSES to let us have that room - she wants us to have the 2nd biggest bedroom which is not big enough... anyways a big argument between ian && his mum erupts && in the end were not moving in there.. his mother has her own new 4 bedroom house soo why she needs to keep her main bedroom in her old house is beyond us but she screwed us other ((jus like i thought she would)) and now we have nowhere to live together when babies born :( my mum said i can stay with her until i get a council house (ive had to say im a single mum and my mums gna throw me out otherwise they wouldnt touch me) but its gna be at least 8 weekkss!!! im soo angry with ians mum and at the same time im soo angry with ian because i kept asking and asking and asking him to get the key off her so we could start 'our room' but he kept putting it off && now were in the sh*t :cry: but my ladies im still positive && still smiling and will get over this!!!

xxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Ladies :flower:

Never hope you feel better soon, Ive been thinking of you :flower:

TNT hi hun :flower:

charx oh no poor you all you need when your expecting its awful feeling when all you want to do is nest and you cant happened me in Australia when we lived there friends f us over. why she offer that money when it seems she had no intention of ever handing it over:shrug: she dangled the carrot so to speak. weird about the house as well why cant you have the master bedroom :shrug: will she come round do you think! if she doesnt make the most of what you can do for now, then when you can save for your own deposit and get your own place I know it wont be right now but may be by the time bubs is a year old or there abouts. 

hope your ok and your poor DP must feel like crap as well, bet he never saw that coming! :dohh:


well Paul is 8 weeks now, we had a really bad week this week, I got mastitis so sore went to the doc and I was talking 4 antibotics a day, Im not sure if it was that or may be milk changed with the infection but poor Paul was so cross cried constantly I could not put him down I was wrecked and so emotional so after 4 days on tablets I ditched them and on friday my baby was back :happydance: he been doing great the last two days, moaning here beside me but thats ok :haha: oh think I have thrush on my nipples now :dohh: but thats ok I can cope with that. 
joined weight watchers and Ive lost 4 pounds so far:happydance: have a good bit more to lose but dont care how slow it comes off as long as it does. 

Ill be back later to check on you all duty calls :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone :hugs:

Never - I hope you feel better soon. tonsillitis - we call that "the kissing disease" in the UK - you must have been doing a lot of kissing recently! :haha: I really hope you get your BFP this month :hugs:

Char - that really sucks big time about Ian's Mum. What is that all about - to make all these offers and let you do all that work and then not follow it through? The last thing you need right now. Sounds like you're better relying on what you can get yourself, at least you know that you're not having to depend on her and worry about her not being reliable. Glad to hear you're still smiling through it all - you sound like a strong person :hugs:

TNT - how are you doing? Are you and Amy starting to think about preparing a nursery yet? When is your next scan? Do you know for sure that you're having 2 girls? :hugs:

Celtic - good to hear from you. Sorry to hear about your mastitis and thrush - the things we have to go through that we don't get warned about!!! I hope it all clears up soon. Well done for losing 4 pounds, that's brilliant!! :hugs:

NY - I hope the UTI has cleared up. Any ideas for names for boys yet? :hugs:

I'm doing ok, generally feeling better now I'm in 2nd trimester (can't believe it, seems so long in some ways and so quick in others!) having a bit of a boring day today doing housework etc 

Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing ok - it's about time we had some more maca BFPs - who is going to do the honours then? :haha::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone, just dropping in to say hi! I do always check in and see how you all are.

Well i'm on my second day of clomid, taking it cd 2 - 6....I will be wishing soooo hard for this to be our month. Never taken clomid before so I don't know what to expect....never had a natural cycle less than 43 days either so lets hope this does the trick.

Been planning lots for the wedding - church and reception venue booked, bar, band, photographer etc all booked so now I get to chill and look at all the pretty things. So excited about getting married.

Never - good to see you on here and I hope this is a good month for you. Sounds like you had a lovely holiday. I went to Greece - Halkidiki a couple years ago and it was lovely.

Leeze and Char - good to see you are both doing really well.

Tnt - hope you are keeping well...still so very excited for you and your twins :) I hope clomid works aswell for me as it did you!!

Celtic - glad to hear things are back to normal with baby Paul again.


----------



## nevertogether

yazzy - i have my fingers crossed for you sweets.

hope everything is well everyone.

pretty big temp drop and been spotting for two days, so expecting CD1 today. not very hopeful anymore. we've been the trying every couple of months since december of 2009 now.. it's getting old. next time is end of july hopefully or early august.


----------



## yazzy

I'm sorry to hear about the temp drop Never. You really deserve to get a BFP soon. When you went for your HSG etc did they said they would follow up with anymore tests or treatment? Did they offer you clomid etc?


----------



## ice88

hi girls...
last year , i TTC wit maca..and got pregnant... but unfortunately i miscarriaged :( and had D&C on Novermber 2010.. but.. after D&C i had my hormone seem imbalance.. because my period not regular. 
this month i TTC again.. with maca.. i take maca since march 2011..
if i get BFP.. i think not no stop maca and will take natural progesteron.. i will continue through first trisemester..


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - jus looked up mastitis - OUCH :hugs: glad its better now!! Paul is 8 weeks :o god time has flown!!! Have u still got GD?? 

Yazzy - lovely to see you :hugs: when's the big day?? Ooh I'd love to get married, I'm still waiting for the lottery win though :haha: fxd for the clomid to work :thumbup: 

Never - glad you spent time with DH :hugs: stoopid af though :( what's going on in terms with test like ovulation & that?? :hugs: 

Lezze - hi babe!! Have u put an offer in on a house yet?? Trust me babe - 2nd tri will fly...then 3rd tri flies until about 34 weeks lol.. have u brought anything yet?? :hugs: 

Dandy..Aj..delila..Ttc..were are u my lovelys :) 

Ice - hello :) fxd for u 

Afm - well been on maternity leave for a week now & I'm running out of things to do LOL parents are going on hol on Thursday soo gna start packing my hospital bag.. Ian is still angry with his mum & saying he's not gna tell her when LO arrives..I dunno if that's right but I hate her lol.. 

Feels good to be back girls :) :flower: xxxxx


----------



## ice88

xcharx- how long u taken maca before u pregnant? do u still take it (during pregnancy) especially on the first trisemester?
do u take progesteron during ur pregnancy?


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls....

I know this is a TTC thread but I know sense you girls were all there through it all that would love to hear that we expecting IDENTICAL girls! :pink: :pink: I can't believe they are identical. I thought the clomid was the reason for twins but apparently not! :haha: Its ok cause we are super happy and everything is looking perfect in there...inside me! haha 

I sure hope to see some BFPs from here soon. Its so quite now and wish there could be some excitement from some nice BFPs!!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave:

hey everyone im kinda back :thumbup: i've been chillaxing, trying to destress and not worry

well :dohh: that didnt help im not preg and no closer to being preg :cry: 

so we went to the gyn yesterday, my OH has had 2 SA's done a few months apart first one came bak with 5million per whatever second one came bak at 15million per whatever but less than half are moving um fast? or right? so im putting us both bak on macca for a couple of months. My gyn has told me to start clomid today and to count today as day 3 of my cycle

my gyn has basically told me she thinks ivf is the way for us :dohh: or i could have a laproscopy :shrug: which is an operation to check my tubes, then she would do IUI (inter uterin insemination?) something like that, but she wont do the IUI unless i have the lap op first to make sure there is no scaring in my tubes :dohh: so we have decided to go a few rounds of clomid while on maca (can i take maca when im on clomid? i've forgotten) and how many tabs is OH supposed to take? i was going to put the powder on my cereal...gag i hate this stuff, but if it helps..i wanna try it before i have to have an op :cry: 

hope everyone else is good :thumbup:


----------



## dandybrush

omg TNT identical :happydance: omg congrats!! wow :yipee:


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> :wave:
> 
> hey everyone im kinda back :thumbup: i've been chillaxing, trying to destress and not worry
> 
> well :dohh: that didnt help im not preg and no closer to being preg :cry:
> 
> so we went to the gyn yesterday, my OH has had 2 SA's done a few months apart first one came bak with 5million per whatever second one came bak at 15million per whatever but less than half are moving um fast? or right? so im putting us both bak on macca for a couple of months. My gyn has told me to start clomid today and to count today as day 3 of my cycle
> 
> my gyn has basically told me she thinks ivf is the way for us :dohh: or i could have a laproscopy :shrug: which is an operation to check my tubes, then she would do IUI (inter uterin insemination?) something like that, but she wont do the IUI unless i have the lap op first to make sure there is no scaring in my tubes :dohh: so we have decided to go a few rounds of clomid while on maca (can i take maca when im on clomid? i've forgotten) and how many tabs is OH supposed to take? i was going to put the powder on my cereal...gag i hate this stuff, but if it helps..i wanna try it before i have to have an op :cry:
> 
> hope everyone else is good :thumbup:

I think you have a good plan! I took the maca and clomid together and I was ok. How many mg are you taking of clomid? Your chart says CD18 but your CD3? I just know that taking clomid too late is what contributed to my MC in oct so I hope your not CD18...cuz that would scare me. As far as the lap goes... I did that surgery twice and the second time is what got me my last BFP right away and the BFP this time. A lap is good to have because they can see everything and see what is going on. So I think that is a good idea...mainly cause it helped me so much! FX hun and im glad to see you back here! :hugs::thumbup::kiss:


----------



## nevertogether

that's awesome to hear tnt, congrats! :)

char - i've been ovulating every cycle, but it seems that all of DH's trips are arriving the day of ovulation or very very close. also, my cycle seemed a lot more regular before my LAP..now it's shorter and AF seems to just come whenever she wants. i was used to my 14 day LP. 

DH and i have been talking about maybe trying to do the frozen sperm if we don't conceive in august. since he's never here during ovulation, we're thinking it might be the best to freeze it so i can use it when i'm ovulating. we know it's going to be expensive, but if anyone knows more about it please let me know. thanks girls.

dandy - nice to see you here honey. i had a lap in february. it wasn't too bad and it was nice to know nothing was wrong with me.


----------



## dandybrush

hmm thanx tnt, i am cd 18 and my gyn did a scan and took bloods and said i was ok to go ahead with taking clomid, just 50mg, i guess maybe i should do the lap then in a few months...the thought of an op is terrifying :argh:


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> hmm thanx tnt, i am cd 18 and my gyn did a scan and took bloods and said i was ok to go ahead with taking clomid, just 50mg, i guess maybe i should do the lap then in a few months...the thought of an op is terrifying :argh:

Well glad she did the scan then. Ops are a little scary but with everything they did to me...which was alot... I was up on my feet in about 3 days and back to work in a week. So it wasn't too bad. I think it would be worth a shot for sure.


----------



## TntArs06

nevertogether said:


> that's awesome to hear tnt, congrats! :)
> 
> char - i've been ovulating every cycle, but it seems that all of DH's trips are arriving the day of ovulation or very very close. also, my cycle seemed a lot more regular before my LAP..now it's shorter and AF seems to just come whenever she wants. i was used to my 14 day LP.
> 
> DH and i have been talking about maybe trying to do the frozen sperm if we don't conceive in august. since he's never here during ovulation, we're thinking it might be the best to freeze it so i can use it when i'm ovulating. we know it's going to be expensive, but if anyone knows more about it please let me know. thanks girls.
> 
> dandy - nice to see you here honey. i had a lap in february. it wasn't too bad and it was nice to know nothing was wrong with me.

I think that would be a good idea. And if it works pretty fast it will be worth it bc you can get out of military and be with your hubby more. Will you do IUI with the frozen sperm? I heard that there is a high success rate with frozen sperm if nothing is wrong with both partners. So sense you two are good to go then im thinking you will have very good success. Plus like you said if you had those 2 days before OV to do the deed I bet you'd have more luck.


----------



## dandybrush

TntArs06 said:


> dandybrush said:
> 
> 
> hmm thanx tnt, i am cd 18 and my gyn did a scan and took bloods and said i was ok to go ahead with taking clomid, just 50mg, i guess maybe i should do the lap then in a few months...the thought of an op is terrifying :argh:
> 
> Well glad she did the scan then. Ops are a little scary but with everything they did to me...which was alot... I was up on my feet in about 3 days and back to work in a week. So it wasn't too bad. I think it would be worth a shot for sure.Click to expand...

:argh:


----------



## nevertogether

thanks char, that is exactly what we were thinking. we haven't chosen anything yet just discussed maybe looking into it. so if anyone has any information they know, please share. he left this morning and i can't stop crying :(


----------



## dandybrush

:hugs: never


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> thanks char, that is exactly what we were thinking. we haven't chosen anything yet just discussed maybe looking into it. so if anyone has any information they know, please share. he left this morning and i can't stop crying :(

Huge hugs never :hugs: think that plan is a great idea bet it works as well :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Aww Never...sending you a huge hug. Roll on the day you two live together properly, you must be a strong couple making it work with all this time and distance. Wishing you all the best.

Tnt - wow that is soooo exciting!! Identical girls wow! Oooh they will arrive earlier...well in the UK they don't let you go past 37 weeks with identical twins. So pleased that everything is looking good.

Dandy - sorry to hear about your OH's results...I hope the clomid works though and you don't need to have ivf. Have you looked into your OH taking supplements like zinc etc that help? Hey you will be just behind me as I finished my clomid on Wed.

AFM - I am cd8 today, finished my clomid on Wednesday (50mg) I hope it works this month as I had a few s/e from taking it, nothing bad though. Have no idea when i'll O but I am hoping its next week...exciting times!!


----------



## kelster823

well HELLO ladies- long time talk....

Just a quick stop to hi and to check up to see how everyone is gettng along

Sure seems like everyone is doing fine

Char- must be on pins and needles - hope the labor goes well for you

looks like all the preggos are also doing good- which is nice to see, TnT- you know I always get your posts on FB and glad to see the lil ladies are progressing nicely :)

Never- your photod from your tirp with hubby are awesome and I know how much you are misisng him right now :: HUGS ::

AFM- my LONG well well NEEDED break from here has been uneventful in a way- but MUCH MUCH NEEDED.... I can say that I have been ovulating on a regular basis now and there is no guessing game with me anymore however, hubby and I are not TRYING anymore... if it happens it happens---- and I am in a place now where I am perfectly fine with that.........

but I do think of you all and hope your dreams are exactly what you deserve... and these lil bubbas are a BUNDLE OF JOYS for you


----------



## ttcbaby117

Never - I think that is a great idea...I think the fs will probably prescribe clomid for you and do IUI with his frozen sperm. I believe the cost in the US is around 1000 but it may be different where you are.....I think it is a good idea to look into it and see what your options are. Sending you a ton of love hun!

Hi to everyone else! Nothing much going on here...just happy for all the to be mothers and wishing the best for all of us ttcers


----------



## Leeze

Hi maca girls

Yazzy - lovely to see you on here. Hope you're doing ok - and I've got everything crossed for you that clomid brings you that sticky bean :hugs:

Dandy - sorry to hear about the SA result but it sounds good that it improved over time. My OH got one done and it was 20 million, so still quite low. Remember it only needs one good one!! We went to see a fertility specialist nutritionist and she recommended something call BioCare Male Forte and said this had everything in it needed for male fertility. My OH was taking that and maca for a few months before we got the BFP. Also, I think IUI can be really successful - one of the girls from an over 35 thread that I'm on got her BFP the first month of IUI after TTC for quite a while. Good luck, hon :hugs:

Never - sounds like the frozen sperm could be a good option - at least you wouldn't be feeling like you were losing lots of opportunities when you're apart from OH. I don't know much about it but I'm hoping you get some good information and advice about this :hugs:

Kel - great to hear from you, sweetie. Sounds like you've got a great attitude to things right now - and you do hear lots of stories of people getting their BFP when they take a more relaxed attitude towards it. Take care :hugs:

TNT - that's amazing you've got identical girls growing in you! How much fun is there going to be in your house while they're growing up!! Great to hear from you :hugs:

TTC - have you started the higher dose of clomid yet, I'm still keeping it all crossed for you this cycle :hugs:

AFM - I'm doing ok, pretty stressful week at work so have had a relaxing weekend. We saw a lovely flat yesterday that I'm trying to persuade my OH we should buy! He wants a big garden and this one has quite a small garden, but I reckon it's good to have a low maintenance garden for the next few years!! 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're enjoying your weekends xx :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx leeze...well i hope the maca does its job :thumbup:


----------



## xcharx

tnt - wahooo both girls!! yay :D and identical!! congratz :) aw love it!!

dandy - im glad youve finally got some answers - even if its not what u wanted to hear!! fxd the maca && clomid works :hugs:

never - the frozen sperm sounds really good!! do u have to pay fo r it?? hopefully august will give u a bfp for you :thumbup: but if not i deffo say try the frozen sperm!! 

kel - hiya love!! :hugs: nice to see youu!!

lezze - a lil garden will do till buba is a few years old :) hehe.. gosh time is flying, cant believe ur like 16 weeks pregnant!!

:hi: to anyone i forgot :hugs:

afm - not alot going on.. parents are on hol.. so ive got the cleaning bug && ive washed all new born baby clothes && im going to pack ma hospital bag today :) 
xxxxxxx


----------



## katestar53

Hello Ladies :flower:

Hope you dont mind me asking you a few questions about Maca? :)

I have just purchased some and am planning to take 1500mg a day? Is this enough for it too work? And if I get that :bfp: do I continue to take it through out pregnancy or shall I stop?

Thanks for your time 

Kate :thumbup:


----------



## xcharx

:hi: Kate!! I'd start on 1000mg a day & build up to 3000mg a day over a few weeks? I think most ppl stop taking it jus after ovulation, see if u get a bfp or af, if u get af start taking it again... I wouldn't take it if u get a bfp because there's no research on taking maca whilst pregnant! :) hope that helps & I'm sure the other girls will give u some good advice to.. oh have u got the tablets or powder?? Xx


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey girls feeling crappy with this dang flu :dohh:


----------



## ice88

katestar53 said:


> Hello Ladies :flower:
> 
> Hope you dont mind me asking you a few questions about Maca? :)
> 
> I have just purchased some and am planning to take 1500mg a day? Is this enough for it too work? And if I get that :bfp: do I continue to take it through out pregnancy or shall I stop?
> 
> Thanks for your time
> 
> Kate :thumbup:

hi kate.. here is what Dr.Wong about maca during pregnancy

https://www.totalityofbeing.com/FramelessPages/Articles/IncFertility.htm


----------



## CelticNiamh

ice88 said:


> katestar53 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies :flower:
> 
> Hope you dont mind me asking you a few questions about Maca? :)
> 
> I have just purchased some and am planning to take 1500mg a day? Is this enough for it too work? And if I get that :bfp: do I continue to take it through out pregnancy or shall I stop?
> 
> Thanks for your time
> 
> Kate :thumbup:
> 
> hi kate.. here is what Dr.Wong about maca during pregnancy
> 
> https://www.totalityofbeing.com/FramelessPages/Articles/IncFertility.htmClick to expand...

that is a great article! :thumbup: always thought it was ok to take during pregnancy esp if the indians do they eat it all the time! but i did not my self just incase! 

actually was comsidering taking MACA just for the energy and feel good factor LOL I know it works on balancing hormones so wonder is it ok when your Breastfeeding hmmm

how is every one doing these day! :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I just wanted to stop by and say hi. It's been ages. I hope you are all ok.

TNT, wow congratulations. Twin girls how fantastic is that :happydance:

CHAR, i can't believe your nearly there :yipee:

SBB and CELTIC, Hope your little ones are doing ok. :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Lots of love to you all.

I have just been back over the very first threads that i wrote and had a bit of a giggle. I can't believe it's been a year since i wrote that i had my BFP.


----------



## sparkle05

Isla almost 5 months :happydance:





Isla with her cousin lilly may.


----------



## sparkle05

Oh my word it's very quite in here. Where is everyone ? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: isla is a cutie pie :) :hugs:

nothing to report here, still have a slight cold, but am feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## sparkle05

Thank you dandy :hugs::hugs:

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Sparkle - I can't believe Isla is 5 month :o god I remember when u was still pregnant & told the mw about the itching... she's such a cutey :thumbup: how are you?? :hugs: 

Celtic - hello luv!! I'm considering taking maca again after LO is born to get my libido up & give me energy :haha: how are u & lil Paul?? 

Dandy - :hugs: hope your cold has gone!! 

Afm - not a lot going on.. jus patiently waiting :) 

Xxxx


----------



## nevertogether

she's beautiful sparkle!!!!!!!

almost time char :)


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: 

yep i think i have Oved, just need more temps to confirm :) and cold is mostly gone, just a runny nose now

:wave: never


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Sparkle - I can't believe Isla is 5 month :o god I remember when u was still pregnant & told the mw about the itching... she's such a cutey :thumbup: how are you?? :hugs:
> 
> Celtic - hello luv!! I'm considering taking maca again after LO is born to get my libido up & give me energy :haha: how are u & lil Paul??
> 
> Dandy - :hugs: hope your cold has gone!!
> 
> Afm - not a lot going on.. jus patiently waiting :)
> 
> Xxxx

Ive done some reserch and it helps your milk supply! so ordering some this week

how are you feeling :hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Never - when are you seeing DH next?? 

Dandy - any chance of a bfp this cycle ;) 

Celtic - ooh does it?? That's good.. where did u get yours from?? I can't find the site I got my maca off :( 

Xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Never - when are you seeing DH next??
> 
> Dandy - any chance of a bfp this cycle ;)
> 
> Celtic - ooh does it?? That's good.. where did u get yours from?? I can't find the site I got my maca off :(
> 
> Xxx

I got mine on ebay! must see if I can find the link again it was for a good price as well! :thumbup: 

yea actually when I think about it, it makes sense as maca feed the endrocrine system and feeds the pituituary gland! which in turns makes it work better so I can see how it would help increase milk it certainly does not reduce it and I think it will help my moods, feeling tired and my god my libido! never been so bad :haha:


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - ooh I need to order some then!! Haha my libido is soo low.. and dtd is uncomfy at the mo too lol x


----------



## dandybrush

char we did bd...but the chance is still what 35% or some crap...so doubtful and also OH has low sperm count :dohh: so prob even less chance :cry:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - I hope u get it.. my partner has low sperm count so don't be too disheartened :hugs: x


----------



## dandybrush

char what were you guys doing when you got preg? just maca? also do you remember you OH counts? mine has had 2 tests one came bak 5million per (not sure what Millimetre?) and the second came back 15million per whatever?


----------



## nevertogether

char - the end of july, no set date yet just know it will probably be around the 25 or later.


----------



## sparkle05

Phew for a minute there i thought you had all got off the maca train and caught a bus somewhere else lol.

CHAR, any day for you now then :wacko: I bet you cant wait :happydance:

CELTIC, I have been thinking about taking maca again :wacko: When i first started taking it i had loads of energy and god knows i could do with some of that right now. The husband is worried that i may become pregnant again lol. He thinks that because we are not trying it will happen. I had to remind him that you actually have to DTD to get pregnant :blush: lol. How is little paul coming along ?

:hi: NEVER, Hope your ok :hugs::hugs:

:hi: DANDY, are you feeling better ? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

yes thanx sparkle :) heaps better :thumbup:


----------



## xcharx

Dandy - the doctor never told us his sperm levels,he jus said its low..I practically had to beg his doc to send him for a sperm test - his doc is useless! I was taking maca when I fell pregnant & was temping & bd every other day practically the hole cycle. OH wasn't taking maca the cycle.. are you & dh taking maca?

Never - Aww how long you seeing hubby for? :hugs: what do u do when u see hubby? Do u go to his base or do u go back home? 

Sparkle - I think ppl were having a break lol 15 days now but I think shell come a lil early ;) LOL my oh can't get enough of sex at the mo - its driving me mad :( haha 

Afm - had a weird dream last night...I'd had baby..but I left her at the hospital & took all the breakfast stuff home LOL then I rung my friend & said were did u pick up your baby haha 

Xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

sparkle05 said:


> Phew for a minute there i thought you had all got off the maca train and caught a bus somewhere else lol.
> 
> CHAR, any day for you now then :wacko: I bet you cant wait :happydance:
> 
> CELTIC, I have been thinking about taking maca again :wacko: When i first started taking it i had loads of energy and god knows i could do with some of that right now. The husband is worried that i may become pregnant again lol. He thinks that because we are not trying it will happen. I had to remind him that you actually have to DTD to get pregnant :blush: lol. How is little paul coming along ?
> 
> :hi: NEVER, Hope your ok :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hi: DANDY, are you feeling better ? :hugs::hugs:

Hey Never I second that I hope your ok, :hugs: glad its not to long of a wait till July

Same to you Dandy:hugs:

LOL Sparkle strangely my DH did not think of that at all, he was saying good idea hoping I get my libido back :haha: but yea some more energy would be nice and it does lift your mood as well! I wonder will I get AF back though I don't get one while Im breastfeeding well up on till a year any way!
Paul is great he is such a good baby, he loves his bath and is always smiling! he is 11 weeks today wow its flying in! 

here some pics of Paul :flower:
 



Attached Files:







109_0011.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 2









109_0090.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2









109_0068.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 2









109_0083.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - Aww his lil face in the bath :D what a cutey!! X


----------



## dandybrush

Char yes both me and oh r on macca, I'm hoping it will help his swimmers lol

And little Paul is gorgeous!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

dandybrush said:


> Char yes both me and oh r on macca, I'm hoping it will help his swimmers lol


if he is not taking it already, get him to take Zink and selenium and gingzing all help with the swimmers as well


----------



## sparkle05

Awww celtic, paul is so cute :hugs::hugs:

CHAR, I bet thats the last thing on your mind lol. You never know though lots of sex may bring the baby quicker :) :hugs:

DANDY, definatley get some zinc. I put my DH on this for 2 months before we concived. He took it under protest though. I kept bringing them to him with a glass of water :winkwink:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys i will look into the zinc, does it just come in tablet form?


----------



## CelticNiamh

dandybrush said:


> thanx guys i will look into the zinc, does it just come in tablet form?

 yep it does I got some for my DH :thumbup:


----------



## TntArs06

IDK if its the weather here that is going nuts or my emotions but im super down. But today was our angel babies due date! :cry: I know I should feel blessed and happy that im even pregnant but I still can't help but think of my little angel! Were writing a little note and tieing it to a balloon and letting it go. I didn't think I would be "this" emotional because we got preg again...but it still hurts and reminds me of everything that happened during that long drawn out 2 months! 

I hope ya'll are ok. We have tornadoes left and right around here. We live 4 hrs from the Joplin area and went and bought needed items and sent them down with a local church. Then another tornado today only 4 and half hours from us....so its been crazy scary weather here. Hope you all are safe and sound!

Celtic- Paul is just a little angel. So darn cute!!! 

Sparkle- Nice to see ya again! Isla is such a gem! Just gorgeous!! Can't wait to see what our girls look like!


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs::hugs:

DANDY, Mine were in tablet form too. I don't know for sure but i think that's all in comes in :hugs::hugs:

:hi: Celtic :hugs::hugs:

TNT, I am sure your little one is with you all the time and knows just how much you and Amy miss him. I'm sure he will look after you and your girls forever. I'm so sorry for your loss i know how hard it can be :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls...how are you all???

Sparkle - Isla is a cutie :)

Celtic - isn't Paul sweet aswell - 11 weeks already!!

Dandy - good luck for this cycle.

Char - not long...can't wait to see piccies of baby when she's here!!

AFM - i'm on my first cycle of clomid cd21 today so had my bloods done. I have no idea if or when I O'd though :( cd13 I had the tinyist but of spotting and the start of some cramps around my ovaries. Cd15/16 more crampy feelings and then on cd17/18 my cp changed and on cd18 had some horrible weird ovary pains that came and went so maybe that was O because its calmed down since then. OH was a bit useless and we only bd cd11, 13 and 18 so who knows but i'm not holding out any hope for this month lol!! Oh and I think clomid made my cm disappear so that wasn't helpful either.

But anyway...i will relax, chill and see what happens.

Nice to be back on here!


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT stay safe hun! love your idea and be kind to your self your doing the right thing doing something nice to remember your angel, your feeling it more because your expecting now but better to deal with it better it is now as well and not after when the girls are here, thats when it hit me after I had DS2 after my miss. :flower:

Sparkle :flower: 

yazzy FX you never know, it always happens when you think you havent done enough :hugs:


----------



## mandy121

hi all. aint been on this bit for wile .. how r u all going?? xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Mandy :flower:


----------



## mandy121

CelticNiamh said:


> Hi Mandy :flower:

hiya hun how u doing xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

mandy121 said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mandy :flower:
> 
> hiya hun how u doing xxClick to expand...

I'm good thanks :)


----------



## dandybrush

well i think i'v oved, but FF wont say i have :dohh: 

blood test tomorrow will confirm or not :shrug:


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: ladies hope you all enjoying your weekend :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i would definitely say you have already ovulated dandy! i think it's because of the one temperature you are missing. that happened to me last cycle.


----------



## dandybrush

well just had a massive fight with OH we r not talking atm :cry: im so over him atm :cry:


----------



## CelticNiamh

dandybrush said:


> well just had a massive fight with OH we r not talking atm :cry: im so over him atm :cry:

 
Hugs Dandy:hugs: feel better soon share if need to rant or get it off your chest :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

well i went to bed and now im getting ready for work...and i still havent spoken to OH yet :grr: the worst part is he told my mum i was angry and now im going to get 20 questions at work this morning, when will he learn its none of her business!! and stop running to her


----------



## sparkle05

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Dandy:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: Never and Celtic :flower::flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dandy he told your mum, that's a new one normally it's the mil with the 20question

Sparkle how are you doing :)


----------



## dandybrush

haha yeah, well his theory is that my mum will calm me down, when really the fact that he tells her every time i get mad at him makes me madder. cause its none of her business and if he would just sit down and talk it out we could sort it out, but instead when im already heated up he yells back, he never does anything to try to calm the situation, a##hole


----------



## CelticNiamh

Lol men I would kill mine if he did that but he not bad at talking I'm the one who can bottle things up :) 

OMG I just was changing Paul and when I took off his vest I looked at his arm his BCG injection was looking very sore it looked it had pus in it so I spoke to HN she said to have it checked this week any way it was filled with pus it's burst and he has a hole in his arm a gong hole I nearly died we put a plaster on and I'm going to the doc this morning


----------



## dandybrush

eek celtic, im sure its nothing :hugs:

yes i want to throttle him still :dohh: that said i do bottle, and i think yesterday just set me off, thats the problem with bottling, when you blow its a big one!! :haha: sometimes i just hate him and right now i still do :cry:


----------



## TntArs06

CelticNiamh said:


> OMG I just was changing Paul and when I took off his vest I looked at his arm his BCG injection was looking very sore it looked it had pus in it so I spoke to HN she said to have it checked this week any way it was filled with pus it's burst and he has a hole in his arm a gong hole I nearly died we put a plaster on and I'm going to the doc this morning

Oh no!!! I hope he is ok! Let us know how he is doing! Poor guy. Holes and pus dont sound too normal at all to me. Pus usually means infection...so hopefully he's not hurting either! Poor guy!


----------



## TntArs06

dandybrush said:


> eek celtic, im sure its nothing :hugs:
> 
> yes i want to throttle him still :dohh: that said i do bottle, and i think yesterday just set me off, thats the problem with bottling, when you blow its a big one!! :haha: sometimes i just hate him and right now i still do :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: hun..... hope things calm down soon! I too would be LIVID...but I dont what my mom thinks anyways :haha: im a daddys girl...you go to my dad then I would be off the handle mad!


----------



## dandybrush

yes i am a mummies girl for sure, i think i have calmed down, im wondering if it was mostly pms that sent me pshcyo, or if i do have valid complaints... :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dandy Oh yea keeping it all in and then it all comes out in an explosion , it could be a mixture of both something bothering you PMS or BFP cause just thinking I was so hormonal and cross just before my BFP was wondering what the he'll was wrong with me! 

TnT he seems fine, seems this can happen after the BCG it's normal!!!!!!!! I'll give them normal LOL that said I rather he have the injection than not TB is very bad


----------



## CelticNiamh

wow ladies very quite in here! 

Dandy how are you feeling! 
Looks like Im in the same boat you were, had a fight (over what I dont know) with DH, he is gone off to work in a horrible mood, mind you he been cross the last few days so when I asked him to hold the baby and fix something he snapped! :cry:


----------



## TntArs06

CelticNiamh said:


> Dandy Oh yea keeping it all in and then it all comes out in an explosion , it could be a mixture of both something bothering you PMS or BFP cause just thinking I was so hormonal and cross just before my BFP was wondering what the he'll was wrong with me!
> 
> TnT he seems fine, seems this can happen after the BCG it's normal!!!!!!!! I'll give them normal LOL that said I rather he have the injection than not TB is very bad

Im glad he is ok and it is just normal. But I woulda freaked out probably and demanded all kinds of answers for pus! :haha::haha: But glad he is ok


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: ladies, hope your all ok :hugs::hugs:

Celtic, i'm doing ok thanks. How about you ? Isla has a few isues with feeding but other than that we are doing ok. Hope Paul has recovered from those nasty injections :hugs: Isla has her last lot on friday :(


----------



## dandybrush

oh celtic :hugs: sorry you and OH had a fight also, i think with me it was like you said and a bit of PMS and TTC stress :dohh: i dont think its bfp related :dohh: i totally expect AF to show to day, im getting all the usual signs for it :dohh: 

hope you and OH have made up now :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

good luck dandy :hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

AF is here....:shrug: oh well im beginning to think its never gonna happen, i've started saving for a horse im gonna get one hopefully in a year :shrug: no point putting it off if im not gonna be preg :shrug:


----------



## SBB

Sorry dandy :( :hugs: that sucks! Any news from your FS? 

I haven't been in here for ages... Hope everyone is doing well! 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

nah ill call my gyn today and see if we can do clomid again


----------



## SBB

Good luck Hun :hugs: hope it's your turn soon... 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Dandy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sbb, lovely to see you :hugs::hugs: sammuel is gorgeous :hugs::hugs:

:hi: Never :hugs:

Char, Hope your ok it can't be long if she's not here already :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SBB

Thank you hun :) how are you and the gorgeous Isla? 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Dandy - sorry AF is here, let us know what your fs says. Fingers crossed you can use clomid again or they will do something else for you.

SBB - lovely to see you! How is everything going??

Sparkle - Isla is a cutie :)

Never - how are you?

AFM - took clomid this cycle so was hoping it would speed things up...in actual fact my cycle is longer than normal...think I O'd yesterday - cd32!!


----------



## dandybrush

well my gyn wants me to do IVF so if she wont let me do clomid we might be not trying for a bit, but i do wanna organise to see a natural fertility specialist. i dont think im old enough to be trying the ivf route yet :shrug: i dont really wanna do it im scared of the needles and stuff :argh: i could do the lap then have IUI...but its still to scary :dohh: 

i had a small car accident today :dohh: totally my fault im so annoyed at myself, i just got impatient :dohh: :cry:


----------



## SBB

Hey yazzy! Wow cd32?! What dose were you on? 

All good with me, sammuel is lovely :) still hardly sleeping at night but other than that all good :) 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh no dandy! 

I agree re the ivf, there's got to be something you can try before that... 
:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## dandybrush

yes ill try the natural way :thumbup: i have OH on macca and zinc now too for this cycle and i am on the macca again...gag :haha:


----------



## kelster823

CHELLO--- haven't been in or on here in FOREVER................ man I miss the old days of us chatting up a serious storm :( 

Dandy Doo--- as I have told ya before ya gotta do what you gotta do- but I truly think IUI before IVF............. this way the specialist will TRACK your ovulation and then when they know for a FACT that you O.. they will inseminate you then..... it' better and WAY cheaper then IVF.....

Suz-------- Sammuel is just a DOLL FACE- but I tell you that all the time on FB.. LOL

Spark- Isla is BEAUTIFUL ........ I always check out your photos on FB as well :) 

Yazzy as for you............. clomid did the same CRAP to me the first time i took it but I never O'd at all............ :( 

AFM- same ole crap different day------------ I can say I have been- on my own I might add- ovulating on a semi normal basis now..... since Jan.... I have confirmed O 3 times now and my cycles have come down to roughly between 40 and 43 days now :) back to the way they were before my 1st MC......... but we are not taking any steps all that much in the way of "trying" to get pregnant anymore...........and it is sooo relaxing.... 

I have my Sister in Law's baby shower on Saturday----- she is due in a MONTH.... cannot wait for the baby to get here.. 

also in my absence I found out my cousin and his new wife are expecting as well.. she is due in Nov... they found out today it's a boy .. 

so in any event.... I hope everyone is WELL and all the BUBBAS are growing and getting spoiled rotten

MUCH LOVE to everyone


----------



## SBB

Hey kell ;) 

Wow I wonder what happened to welshie, I'd love to know how she's doing! 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

Hi Maca girls

I hadn't been here in a while because it felt like the thread had died off a bit - but I can now see that lots of you are back!! How lovely to see you all.

Dandy - sorry it didn't work out this cycle. I agree with Kel, I think it's worth going for IUI before IVF. One of my buddies on another thread got her BFP the first month with IUI. :hugs:

Yazzy - hoping clomid works for you very soon :hugs:

Kel - lovely to see you and great to hear your cycles have shortened quite a lot (no more 100 day cycles hopefully). Sounds like you're being pretty positive at the moment. :hugs:

Never - when are you next seeing your OH, is it at the end of July? Must be so hard to wait inbetween to see him, you guys must have a really solid relationship. :hugs:

SBB and Sparkle - always lovely to see you and get updates on your adorable bubs :hugs:

Char - how are you doing - can't be long now? :hugs:

Hi to everyone else :hi:

I'm doing ok, mostly feeling good at the moment. 20-week scan on 20th June (will actually be 21 weeks by then). And we've finally got a new flat that we like and have had our offer accepted so hopefully won't be too long before we've got a nursery and a little garden too!!! :happydance:


----------



## yazzy

Hey Everyone!

SBB - I took 50mg clomid cd2 - 6. Before my mc I ovulated on cd27 pretty much every month making my cycles 43 days. After the mc the last time I O'd on my own was cd30 and now with clomid cd 32. I am pretty confident in saying AF is due on June 22nd. Really bizarre as I had really strong niggles/pains between cd13 - 18 on the clomid but it obviously didn't work.

Kel - yay good to see ya!!! Ahh relaxing and your cycles are settling down. Mine were 43 days long and although thats longer than average there is nothing wrong with that. 

Leeze - good to see you and glad you are doing well. Great news about the flat!!

Dandy - I agree I would do IUI first. My next door neighbour was about 25 yrs old when she did IVF and she now has 8 year old twins!


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs::hugs:

SBB, We are ok thanks. We are having a few feeding issues and problems with getting the doctors to listen but other than that we are great thanks :hugs::hugs:
How about you ? 
I too would love to know how welshie is doing. I miss her here on the thread. :hugs:

Dandybush, I know nothing about ivf or clomid, but just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world with what ever route you end up taking :hugs::hugs: Hope you have recovered from your impatient accident yesterday lol :hugs::hugs:

KELSTER, :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so great to see you. I can't belive it's only a month until your SIL baby is here, my goodness where did the time go :happydance::happydance: 

LEEZE, Congratulations on the new flat. Aww i bet you can't wait for your scan can you ? Will you be finding out what your having ? 

:hi: yazzy, hope your well.

Anyone heard from char ?


----------



## CelticNiamh

hey lovely ladies

Dandy big hugs:hugs: see you are on CD4 now :growlmad: love the idea about the horse I want my own one as well, I still have my pony/cob he is 22 years now horses are going for ok prices here in Ireland as well as pony my DS wants one you will havee to post a picture and sure if you get one and a BFP the horse wont mind. Here hoping maca works or I would agree IUI first as well 

SBB ooh love your new picture he is georgeous:hugs: great to see you here as well 

Kel :flower: thats great your cycles are more normal now :hugs:

Sparkle how is going, what problems were you having hun any thing I can help with 

Paul is grand now so is my DH LOL think he was hormonal :haha: 

Ive been trying to lose weight and going by the scales I should be down lots tomorrow FX that will be a stone gone in about 10 weeks I can feel the difference all ready :happydance:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx guys :thumbup:

well after my car insident when i got home from work i took my dog to the dog park and i forgot a leash :( so there was a lady i had a bad gut feeling about, i really wish i had moved my car i felt that strongly and she had a go at me for having my dog off leash, and i think she may have recorded or taken pics of us :cry: it was a mega crappy day im terrified that lady is going to cause me more trouble...:cry: i havent told OH cause i was so embarrased :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

dandybrush said:


> thanx guys :thumbup:
> 
> well after my car insident when i got home from work i took my dog to the dog park and i forgot a leash :( so there was a lady i had a bad gut feeling about, i really wish i had moved my car i felt that strongly and she had a go at me for having my dog off leash, and i think she may have recorded or taken pics of us :cry: it was a mega crappy day im terrified that lady is going to cause me more trouble...:cry: i havent told OH cause i was so embarrased :(


OH Dandy, put it down to a crappy day, draw a line under it and forget it, if your dog was well behaved and did'nt crap every were ( that bugs me more than a dog off a lead) then dont worry about it! I be calling her up on the taking pics or videoing you if any thing came of it! its against the law to do that with out your consent! in fact if you walk in to a shop and they have CTTV camera you can ask for them to remove you from it. MY DH is big on knowing laws so he is always telling me, he reserched them all when we moved to Australia.So sounds like she was a wagon trying to intimadate you :growlmad:


----------



## dandybrush

thanx celtic, next time that happens im going straight to the police, there is a police beat just up the road from the park

and i know off leash is against the law, but it was just from the car to the park and bak, i wasnt walking, and i dunno if you know but here in Aus if your dog poops the owner has to pick it up,so i did that and he didnt run up to anyone or hassle neone either


----------



## CelticNiamh

dandybrush said:


> thanx celtic, next time that happens im going straight to the police, there is a police beat just up the road from the park
> 
> and i know off leash is against the law, but it was just from the car to the park and bak, i wasnt walking, and i dunno if you know but here in Aus if your dog poops the owner has to pick it up,so i did that and he didnt run up to anyone or hassle neone either

well if any thing comes of it! you can do something about it! yea we have the same law about cleanging up dog poo not many do it though so annoying and i love dogs some days its doge the dog poo


----------



## dandybrush

yeah if its in a bush i tend to leave it but in the open or along the path i pick up :)

but yes my backyard is liked dodge the dog poo :haha:


----------



## xcharx

Heyloo my lovelys :D 

How are you all :hugs: 

Today is my due date & no signs of LO 

Catch up later :kiss: Xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dandy lol ild be the same, oooh my garden was the same but cleaned it all up there two weeks ago:haha:

Charx your due date all ready ::happydance:::happydance: hope your not waiting to long you have to keep us updated :hugs: so excited for you now :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

YAY CHAR!!!!!!!!!!!! good luck honey. looks like your baby is choosing to stick around like SBB's.. hehe.


----------



## dandybrush

oh good luck char :thumbup:

well the gyn said not to go bak on the clomid :dohh: she wants to see me again, i think we are gonna organise to see the natural fertility pple instead, im sick of this on off crap the gyn is doing, she prob is gonna say she wants me to do something else instead of the clomid :shrug: im not ready to go to surgery yet :nope:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Celtic, Isla is refusing feeds and has been for the last 8 weeks :growlmad: I have been backwards and forwards to the doctors and health visitors and to be very honest they have been crap. It's obvious she is in pain as she will suck for a while and then break off the bottle and scream. It takes about 40 minutes to feed her and some days she will only take 2/3 bottles.
Isla has been on gaviscon since she was very small for silent reflux. I think it has something to do with this but the doctors won't prescribe anything else, she is now on antibiotics for an ear infection and it's the second one. Isla was seen by 2 doctors last week and both said she was fine, I demanded another appointment yesterday and saw another doctor who promptly diagnosed another ear infection. :dohh: The trouble is she is gaining weight and looks healthy, but babies with silent reflux normally do. It's like banging my head against a brick wall. We are going to see what happens in the next 2 weeks and if there is no improvement we are taking her private. I can't stand to watch her in this pain any longer :cry:
I have started a thread on the health and fitness page called 5 stone too loose. Come and join us if you want some weight loss buddies. We are just helping each other along. Not everyone has 5 stone to loose some have more and some have less. Congratulations on your weight loss :thumbup::thumbup: 

Char, :happydance::happydance: Any Day now :happydance::happydance: How exciting :hugs::hugs:

:hi: Dandy, Never :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

sparkle05 said:


> Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Celtic, Isla is refusing feeds and has been for the last 8 weeks :growlmad: I have been backwards and forwards to the doctors and health visitors and to be very honest they have been crap. It's obvious she is in pain as she will suck for a while and then break off the bottle and scream. It takes about 40 minutes to feed her and some days she will only take 2/3 bottles.
> Isla has been on gaviscon since she was very small for silent reflux. I think it has something to do with this but the doctors won't prescribe anything else, she is now on antibiotics for an ear infection and it's the second one. Isla was seen by 2 doctors last week and both said she was fine, I demanded another appointment yesterday and saw another doctor who promptly diagnosed another ear infection. :dohh: The trouble is she is gaining weight and looks healthy, but babies with silent reflux normally do. It's like banging my head against a brick wall. We are going to see what happens in the next 2 weeks and if there is no improvement we are taking her private. I can't stand to watch her in this pain any longer :cry:
> I have started a thread on the health and fitness page called 5 stone too loose. Come and join us if you want some weight loss buddies. We are just helping each other along. Not everyone has 5 stone to loose some have more and some have less. Congratulations on your weight loss :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Char, :happydance::happydance: Any Day now :happydance::happydance: How exciting :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hi: Dandy, Never :hugs::hugs:

poor little thing, you know the ear infections would make her cry when feeding and if she has had two in the last 8 weeks then I say thats why she is refuesing feeds, as when she sucks it would really hurt! I noticed that with my DD when I was breastfeeding her if I fed her on the left she scream and pull off and wouldnt feed, brought her to the doc and it was an ear infection all ways knew when she got another when she did the same thing. I used to suffer with them all the time so painful, glad you stuck to your guns and brought her back, I say that when she is over her meds she will be fine and go back to feeding normally for you. if she doesnt then may look at the reflux is she on solids yet or are you waiting on till 6 months I know its 6 months for BF is it the same for FF LOL does that help the reflux. 

Oh I will check that thread out! my weight is coming off slow and steady Im ok with that as long as it keeps coming off, lost 1 and a half this week yay, so think that makes it a pound off a stone since I had Paul and 7 pounds in weight watchers ha took me 7 weeks to lose 7 pounds LOL I joined when Paul was 6 weeks will need to but some new clothes soon some of my old favourites a lovely demin skirt I had from newlook is like a scak now its so big! thats a :happydance: and a :cry: moment as I loved that skirt hehehe 

Charx how you feeling any plans to help the process along :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hi celtic, I have just started weaning today :thumbup: and she loved it :happydance::happydance:

I was told not to start her off until she took more milk but i have stuck two fingers up at that lol. How am i going to listen to a bloody doctor who can't even find an ear infection. :growlmad: and it's not like she's my first :dohh:

Isla is starting to take her feeds more normally today and hasn't been as grumpy.
Ella suffered and still does with her ears so it must be a family thing lol.

Hope your all ok. I will look out for you on the 5 stone thread :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Well ladies still no sign of LO coming..I'm having another sweep on tues & I'm praying I've gotten somewhere lol...
Never - how u doing babe? I luv ur pic - is that your dog?? 

Dandy - how u doing babe?? 

Sparkle - oh no poor lil Isla :( stoopid docs & hv.. ill be joining u in yoyr 5 stone loss thread soon!! 

Celtic - how's u & lil man?? 

Xxx


----------



## sparkle05

Aww char, it wont be long now :hugs::hugs: We would love to see you in the 5 stone thread when your ready :thumbup:

How are you feeling ? Do you have a name picked out yet ? :hugs::hugs:

Never, I love your new picture :thumbup: Hope you are well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

char - i'm good honey. gearing up for DH's visit. he gets to be here end of july until mid august or so. hoping we have a shot, but not banking too much on it at this point. we're both just so ready to be together it's hard to even worry about a :baby: it would be a nice surprise though! i can't believe LO is still sticking around. lots of prayers for you that :baby: comes out soon so you can meet!

sparkle - thanks hun. i'm doing well. on leave right now because of surgery but everything went great during surgery and the doctors were amazing. 

also - yes it's our new dog axl. he is a great dane. DH's family breeds great danes and we got our pick of this last litter. he is only 8 weeks old and already HUGE! he is going to be a horse by the time i'm home next year. he is staying with my mother in law while DH is in flight medic school, but he will soon be with DH and his room mate and their home. in the mean time, my boxer is keeping me company here in germany :) i attached some pics for y'all!!
 



Attached Files:







241768_10150638364885554_710045553_18909655_4646016_o.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4









241768_10150638364890554_710045553_18909656_2682968_o.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 3









241768_10150638364895554_710045553_18909657_4734542_o.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 3









65730_10150123432295833_597710832_8141546_28749_n.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kelster823

Just stopping by to see if Char had her baby yet and I can see from yesterday's post..STILL NO BABY!!! good lordy.. LOL I hope soon for ya Char....

I pray that my sister in law goes late too..She is due July 21st and we do not come home from vacation til July 23rd....

Never babe what kind of surgery? I saw you posted it on FB but I didn't want to butt in and ask what kind..... the puppy is adorable.. I had two GD growing up.. the Fawn and Black ones.... Taffy and Gretchen.. I LOVE LOVE GD, would love to have one but their life span is soooooooooooooooooo short.............I just couldn't do it knowing that ya know what I mean :(

Hey Spark, Celtic (did it get any warmer yet? ) Leeze, SUZ :), Dandy


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: 

glad to hear isla is feeling better

char im fine, the gyn said not to do the clomid again :dohh: so i have to make another appointment :dohh: she will prob just repeat what she told us last time :shrug: after that im making an appy with the natural fertility pple :thumbup: to see what they can do

never love your new pup!! can you tell i love merle dogs? :haha:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey ladies :) Just wanted to check in and let you know that my maca baby girl on June 8th after a Sweep :) My birth story and more pictures are in my journal :)


----------



## nevertogether

dandy - ohhh yes, they are precious!! :)

mommy - CONGRATS!!! she is beautiful!!


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Mummyof2peas, Congratulations she is gorgeous :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

charx hope your feeling pain in a good way :hugs: my wee little man is great! 

Mommy she is beautiful :happydance: congrats :happydance:

Never he is sooo handsome, I got a white german shepard she is mad lol but very beautiful hard work though! I had a boxer well still do my Hubby parents have her they would not give her back when we came home from travelling :cry: but at least I know she is happy and I see her every week she is such a wonderful dog! I love boxers! 

Dandy how are ya doing! 

Kel will you stop! Im sitting here in my nightgown in the house! but then Im thinking may be this house is cold! not good for winter! but its a little nicer LOL still poxy for summer though! I want to be roasting not cold all the time LOL


----------



## nevertogether

celtic - awww, i just love dogs! :) i hope you and the family are doing great. i think chris and i are going to go bungee jumping when he is here!!!! that should kick start O, LOL!


----------



## dandybrush

mommy congrats she is a little cutie, good work :thumbup:

celtic :wave: im good, im kinda over TTC when nothing is happening :dohh: 

never :argh: bungee jumping :argh: stay safe


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: dandy - of course, as safe as you can be bungee jumping. it's a once in a lifetime opportunity! :0)


----------



## dandybrush

well i hope its not once in a lifetime :wacko: i hope you live to jump again :haha: :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

:haha: silly dandy! we will be fine. i'm doing all i can next time DH is here and not holding back. i want to have a baby, but certainly don't want to put my life on hold.


----------



## dandybrush

never i agree completely with that, thats why my new goal is to buy a pony next year if there is no sign of a bubba :thumbup:


----------



## xcharx

Hi ladies jus quickly poppin in.. had my 2nd sweep today & still nothing :( this lil madam is too damn comfy.. catch up 2mra 

Mucho love :D 

xx


----------



## dandybrush

char you must be biiiiig now :haha: :D hope she decides to come out soon so we can meet her


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: ladies :hugs::hugs:

Hows the diet going Celtic ? I managed 5lbs this week :thumbup: 

:hi: never and dandy :flower:

Thinking of you char, hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

sparkle05 said:


> :hi: ladies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hows the diet going Celtic ? I managed 5lbs this week :thumbup:
> 
> :hi: never and dandy :flower:
> 
> Thinking of you char, hope your ok :hugs:

Well done whoo hoo wish I could lose that much in a week I have my weigh in tomorrow so see what it brings hasn't been a bad week though 

Never your so brave I could never do that ever to chicken lol your right have loads of fun when you see DH in both counts :p one of my oldest friends DH is off to the Leb in two weeks she is so low it will be hard this time with the kids your all so great doing what you do 

Charx good luck with the sweep can't wait to hear how you got on 

Well my wee little man has is a real funny guy he was giggling at me when I was feeding him and he grabs on to my top so he knows when I try to put him down such a happy smily baby 

Dandy post pics love to see your horse u know if you lived here you could get one for free with the recession people can't look after them and loads were abandoned and had to be rescued so sad my dad had to help some hidden in a field behind ours it was to late for one of them sadly


----------



## xcharx

Never & dandy - your dogs are soo beautifull.. I want them :( 

Dandy - I've never seen a dog like yours in the UK!! Yea I am pretty massive now lol ill take a pic & post it lol

Sparkle - 5lb.. go girl :D are u just healthy eating or exercising aswell?? 

Celtic - Aww what a cutey :) hope my lil girl is a happy baby 

Well I'm now a week over due lol damn it!! 

Where is everyone else such as Aj..Tnt..Lezze..kel..delila :hugs: 

Xxxxx


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so anxious to meet her char! i can't imagine how anxious you are. thanks about my dogs :0)


----------



## kelster823

I have been checking in every day to see if you have POPPED yet Char---- and still NUTTIN yet.. UGH

:hi: everyone... LOVE the doggie photos and sorry Celtic- lol I hope that weather turns around for you... all the same here.... just waiting to see if I am gonna O again ths month and as of right now nothing yet.... :( oh well LOL

I did get awesome news last night- I was asked by my brother and my sister in law to be the god mother of their child.... I started to cry---- after everything I have been thru these last two years to know I am goimg to have a special lil one in my life is just soooo special....

well I will check in again to see the update


----------



## nevertogether

that is so amazing kel, congrats :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Hi maca girls!

Char - your LO must be feeling quite content in there!! Maybe she's trying to have her birthday as near as possible to the longest day of the year - seems like a sensible idea to me!! :haha: I hope you're doing ok, honey :hugs:

Never - your new pup is adorable! Looks like he would be great for cuddles! Fantastic that you get to see hubby soon. Bungee jumping - you are VERY brave! :hugs:

Sparkle - sorry to hear Isla has had an ear infection and had trouble feeding, good to know that you've started weaning and she's enjoying it. Well done on setting yourself that amazing goal of losing 5 stone. I think I'm at the stage of putting lots on so I can lose it later! I can't stop eating, especially cheese and ice cream (not together!) :hugs:

Celtic - that's sad about the horses not having homes. How are you and Paul doing? He's such a cutie :hugs:

Dandy - have you got any ideas of new things to try with TTC if you're not doing clomid this cycle? I can't remember if you've had an HSG or they would offer you one, but I still swear by this as what got me my BFP :hugs:

Yazzy - how are you doing? I hope your cycles are settling down - and it's about time you got another BFP, I reckon :hugs:

Kel - so lovely to see you back on here a bit more regularly and what fantastic news that you're going to be a godmother. That baby is going to be very lucky! :hugs:

I'm doing ok, very tired at the moment as I'm waking up so much in the night. Finding it difficult to get comfy, keep getting leg cramps and also need to pee a lot! Counting the days till my scan on Monday, can't wait to see the LO again and keep having little worries that something might still go wrong. Only a few days to go now though, fingers crossed all is ok - and I should get to find out whether it's a boy or a girl so that will be very exciting too!!!


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies :hugs::hugs:

Leeze, glad everything is going ok with bubs. It will be interesting to know what your having as me and linny couldn't stop eating cheese and we both had girls lol :hugs::hugs:

Kelster, Congratulations that's great news :thumbup: :happydance:

Char, Hope your ok, I'm doing the slimming world and exercising as much as i can :dohh: 

Hi, never & celtic :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

checking in.. STILL NO UPDATE!!! hopefully she is in the hospital having or had the lil lady!!!!


----------



## yazzy

Leeze - thanks hun :) i'm doing well thanks. The clomid I took this month didn't work as it should have and I ovulated cd32. I had lots of cramping all day around 9/10dpo and today 12dpo bb's are getting more painful but we will see...not getting excited about it because I know my body has been a bit weird since the mc. However if AF does come along on Wednesday I am allowed to take 100mg clomid so thats exciting. 

Char - where is that baby girl....can't wait to see pics of her!

kel - heya :)

Never - gorgeous pup, I love the harlequin Danes awwww.

AFM - been umming and ahhing whether to keep ttc or put it all on hold for a while, maybe 6 month'ish because I have the wedding to plan and its all expense really. So awkward when the fs is helping me so much and upping my dose of clomid. Might give it one more shot and then wait a few months atleast. Going to enjoy myself and have a few drinks, some nights out etc and just have some fun and relax. I'm happy to wait and take it easy now :)


----------



## xcharx

Hi ladies.. currently in hospital being induced.. hopefully shell be ere soon :) Xx


----------



## nevertogether

GOOD LUCK CHAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can't wait to see pictures!!! :0)


----------



## SBB

Good luck char!!! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## Kiki0522

Good Luck Char!! Thinking of you!!


----------



## sparkle05

Good luck char :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Good Luck Char! Hopefully shes here by now!!! :thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## nevertogether

almost 25 weeks TNT :shock:


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: Never and Tnt. 

Wow nearly half way there Tnt :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hi sparkle!


----------



## Leeze

woo-hoo - Char, how exciting that she's on her way. I hope it all goes as smoothly as possible for you :hugs: I'm very impressed you were able to post up to let us know!! 

Yazzy - CD32 is a long time to wait until O, that must have been difficult. Fingers crossed this is your month, and if not then hopefully the 100ml will do it's job properly. Sounds like a good plan to try to relax and enjoy yourself :hugs:

Sparkle - that's funny what you said about the cheese cravings, because I found out today that I'm on team :pink: !!! We're totally over the moon about it. I'm a bit shocked because I was convinced I was having a boy!! All her measurements and everything looked ok today too so I'm very relieved. good luck with your weight loss :hugs:

Kiki - lovely to see you on here, how are you? :hugs:

TNT - 25 weeks, you're past viability day, that must feel good! :hugs:

Hi everyone else, it's so very exciting to be waiting for Char's news.


----------



## yazzy

Still checking in to see news on Char....hope that little girl has arrived safely :)

Leeze - ahhh congrats, another little girl on the maca board :) Excellent news that the scan went well.

Sparkle - hi!!

Tnt - wow time is flying by, 25 weeks already. I hope you are feeling well.

Hi to anybody I have missed!
AFM - AF got me today....47 day cycle...blooming heck and that was with 50mg clomid! Anyway tomorrow I start the clomid again and 100mg cd2-6 with another blood test on cd26....fingers crossed girls...I could do with some positive thoughts this month. Last month trying before we take a break because of the wedding.

Oh and I have some good news.....I have won a competition to win my wedding cake!!! How excited are we!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Never & dandy - your dogs are soo beautifull.. I want them :(
> 
> Dandy - I've never seen a dog like yours in the UK!! Yea I am pretty massive now lol ill take a pic & post it lol
> 
> Sparkle - 5lb.. go girl :D are u just healthy eating or exercising aswell??
> 
> Celtic - Aww what a cutey :) hope my lil girl is a happy baby
> 
> Well I'm now a week over due lol damn it!!
> 
> Where is everyone else such as Aj..Tnt..Lezze..kel..delila :hugs:
> 
> Xxxxx

Thanks hun, see your still cooking :hugs: come on baby down and out, down and out! hope you don't need to be induced :thumbup:


----------



## kelster823

:hi: everyone.. just a quick pop in..

I KNOW THAT LIL GIRL HAS GOT TO BE HERE BY NOW


----------



## someday

hi girls

i have just started to take this and have dh on it too. it is really good to read so many positive stories from use of maca root.


----------



## TntArs06

:wave: Hi girls,

I bet Char's little girl is here!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9: Can't wait to see her!

Leeze- Congrats on a little girl as well! 

Yazzy- Dont give up just yet babe! I didn't get either BFP until I moved up to 100 mg. I did 4 cycles of 50mg before going to 100mg. So you still have a shot! But glad your optimistic and have your mind set that if it doesn't work out then you have a new focus on your wedding! Have you found a dress speaking of wedding? Whats it look like?

Just wanted to check in with you girls! Things are good here. I found out another twin mom lost her twin boys at 23 weeks:cry: Just so sad. So I dont know why I keep trying to prepare myself for something like that. But its in God's hands I guess. So every week that passes I think to myself "in a few weeks I feel safe" but it hasn't happened yet! :dohh::haha: But feeling good though otherwise.

We need a maca BFP like ASAP! :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Thanks TNT - i'm having a more positive day today...and yes atleast my fs saw that the 50mg didn't make me ovulate any earlier so they are moving me up to 100mg straight away. I hope I am as lucky as you and get my BFP this month :) So glad to hear you are doing well...you should pop in here more often as its great to see how you are getting on :)

Wedding dress...yes I have chosen one and am getting it made...let me see if I can upload a pic....
 



Attached Files:







Dress.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TntArs06

yazzy said:


> Thanks TNT - i'm having a more positive day today...and yes atleast my fs saw that the 50mg didn't make me ovulate any earlier so they are moving me up to 100mg straight away. I hope I am as lucky as you and get my BFP this month :) So glad to hear you are doing well...you should pop in here more often as its great to see how you are getting on :)
> 
> Wedding dress...yes I have chosen one and am getting it made...let me see if I can upload a pic....

OMG that is STUNNING!!! Like breath taking!!!!! Gonna be gorgeous girl!


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone

no update from Char yet? I'm guessing she's probably got her hands full!!

TNT - that is such a lovely pic you've put up - you both look adorable in it!! that's really sad about the twin mum losing her boys at 23 weeks - must be so hard to go through that

Yazzy - what a beautiful wedding dress and great news that you won a cake!! How fantastic. 

I'm really tired today, need to get a good night's sleep and go to bed early!!

catch you all soon xx :hugs:


----------



## Kiki0522

Char- I hope you and baby girl are doing well!! Can't wait to see pictures!

Never- How are you? That is a beautiful puppy!! I love his eyes!

Sparkle- Hello! Your baby girl is just so beautiful. Your picture of her makes me laugh. She's just so cute!

Leeze- Thank you hun. :hugs: I'm doing pretty well! You are 21 weeks already! My goodness time is flying by!

Tnt- You are 25 weeks! Oh my goodness. I have missed a lot, haha! How are you?? Oh I cannot wait until you have these girls! I am so excited to see pictures already, haha!

Yazzy- That dress is gorgeous!!!!! I absolutely LOVE it! 

:hi: Celtic and Kel!

Sorry I have been MIA ladies. I have just been taking it easy and not stressing. No more opk's, no more temping, haven't been on here much. I think I will go for another HSG in a couple months just to make sure my tube is still open so i'm not just trying and trying if there's a blockage. But we are enjoying life and this whole process a lot more now. I have had a really whacky cycle this month. I think I O'd just the other day on like CD 24! I have never ever O'd that late! But the weird thing is.. I had no signs. I always do so it's very strange. Technically i'm due for AF on Saturday but if I O'd that late, it shouldn't be coming yet. 

I have missed you all SO much!! :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments about the dress, it really is the only one I have seen and loved....and love it everytime I look at the pic lol.

Kiki...sorry I didn't reply the other...well I did and then somehow it deleted before it sent doh. But glad you are doing well and no more stressing. I am doing exactly the same thing and even though I am taking clomid there will be no whinging at the man if he doesn't bd at the right times lol.

Never...how are you?

TNT - so excited for you...do you get extra scans for the twins?

Nice to see a few of the regulars back on here...lets keep chatting girls...I've missed you all!!


----------



## xcharx

Hi ladies!! 

Kiara was born at 19.50 on 20th June :) weighing 7lb 8ounces... will do a birth story & that soon.. gna change my avatar to her now.. 

Chat soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kiki0522

Char!! She is beautiful!! I love her name! I hope you both are doing well. I look forward to the birth story. Congratulations!! :)


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations Char, she's a cutie. I hope you are all doing well :)


----------



## ice88

hi... anyone here TTC with maca+vitex?


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies :hugs::hugs:

Char, :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congratulations on the birth of kiara, she is gorgeous :hugs::hugs:

Leeze, Wow congratulations on team :pink: there must be something in the cheeses thing lol.

Yazzy, Love the dress :thumbup:



Hi, Celtic, Never, Kelster, Tnt, Kiki, :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Char - CONGRATULATIONS :happydance:

she is absolutely adorable!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

oooooooooooh CONGRATS Char- she is just beautiful.... 

:hi: everyone else.....

Leeze congrats on the lil girl....

Yazzy the dress is breathe taking.. and will look so BEAUTIFUL on you


kay have a wonderful weekend all


----------



## dandybrush

char :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: congrats girl :hugs: im so mega happy for you :) cant wait to see more pics of the little princess


----------



## TntArs06

Awww Char Kiara is absolutely beautiful!!!! :cloud9::cloud9: I love her name too! So cute!!!


----------



## nevertogether

char - she is SO BEAUTIFUL!

yazzy - i'm with all the rest of the girls. that dress is BREATHTAKING.

AFM i'm doing well. ovulated today, i think, hopefully...other than that... same ol same ol.. waiting for DH to be here :0)


----------



## Leeze

Never, when is your OH next back? Is it sometime soon? xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

xcharx said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> Kiara was born at 19.50 on 20th June :) weighing 7lb 8ounces... will do a birth story & that soon.. gna change my avatar to her now..
> 
> Chat soon xxxxxxxxxx


OMG what a little doll huge congrats hun she is beautiful just lovely hope your well and resting and not to sore:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Hey Sparkle, how are you??


----------



## dandybrush

:wave: hey ladies, so i think im about to Ov :shrug: or i have, i had massive cramps for 3 days over the weekend :shrug: but i must have been hormonal cause i ended up argueing with OH and not talking to him and not TTC either :dohh: and i cried on both sat and sunday :haha: which is not normal for me :shrug: i think it was the hormones :shrug: so neway we had a talk last night and i really think it was my hormones that did me in on the weekend cause everything is fine and was just in my head :shrug: so hopefully we havent missed the TTC chance for this cycle :shrug:


----------



## kelster823

swinging it to say hi!!!!

Char how are you making out with the new lil one? hope ok

Dandy you and I are in the same boat- just got my smiley face yesterday afternoon and this morning- very blazing too I might add...... hey at least I am FINALLY working NORMAL again and that I am very happy about-- just noticed an abundance of EWCM and sure enough... yippie... this time we are gonna try again but I won't be disappointed if it doesn't happen..............

how are all the other ladies doing?

Never just love the photos of your pup- sooo adorable

Yazzy- did you know you and Dandy are both dog doggie people? how are the wedding plans going?

Celtic I know I already did but here's another HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you even thought it was the other day.... did you have a nice day?

Leeze congrats on the GIRL- wow seem like we only had a few with boys in this thread and everyone else was GIRL!!!!! 

Hi Spark- you come off from being board yet???? lol 

ok off to work- just wanted to say HI


----------



## dandybrush

good luck kel :thumbup: well after all that cramping i appear to not have Oved yet :shrug: oh well bak to the drawing board


----------



## kelster823

Dandy you are a 30 CD ovulation gal.. I wouldn't worry about it at all sweetie

yeah we discussed and giving us up til mid Sept after that I am totally done trying for a baby!!!! 

it has been a REALLY nice time not worrying about anything.. and I will continue to not STRESS-- I have a lot of FUN things coing up in the next month and a half and well if I am not pregnant then I can REALLY let my hair down.. hell IF this happens I will find out DEAD DAB in the middle of vakay


----------



## dandybrush

ok thanx kel

and wouldnt that be a nice vacation surprise ;)


----------



## kelster823

yip- looking at your past cycles.... you ALWAYS O around CD 30

umm yeah what a surprise it would be............... lol


----------



## yazzy

Dandy - your body might have been gearing up for O so hopefully it will be soon. I normall O around CD27. 

Kel - yay just sneaking in for a good luck to you! Going to sit down and go through loads of wedding plans/ideas this weekend!!

AFM - I am cd10 today, hoping to O within the next week as i'm on 100mg clomid....fingers crossed. Also one of my best friends (we have known each other since we were 2) has just asked me to be godmother to her 2 little girls :) Jasmine is 2 and Alyssa is 2 months. Sooo excited and can't wait til the Christening at the end of July.


----------



## dandybrush

well i hope its soon and not another long one, all im taking is maca, i gotta make an appy with the gyn...i've been slack :dohh:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kel thanks I had a greiat day, I got spoilt yesterday my sister took me out and got me lunch and bought me a new dress and shoes! she rocks:happydance::happydance: hey you have a blast on your break away I will have my fingers crossed:thumbup:


How every one else doing:hugs:

I have Paul's christening tomorrow going to be a mad day getting the house ready and cooking :dohh: I made his out fit and my mum knitted a cardigan my sis done the shawl so he will be a lovely boy! 

Dandy how much maca you on!


----------



## dandybrush

:shrug: i take about half a teaspoon on my cereal, thats all i can handle...its soo gross


----------



## Leeze

good luck this cycle to Kel, Yazzy and Dandy!! wishing you all lots of baby dust :dust:

hope everyone else is doing ok! I'm feeling exhausted today - too hot in London today!! 

:hugs:


----------



## dandybrush

:shrug: still no Ov here :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

leeze - i was in london this past weekend. i love it! we stayed in greenwich.


----------



## dandybrush

:wave:

hey guys, very quiet board atm

well OH and I are having some issues, so we are taking a TTC break :dohh: 

good luck girlies hope you all get your BFP's before you see me again

:wave:


----------



## honeymomma

hi ladies! been lurking on this extensive thread for a while now, educating myself on maca. DH and i finally decided to take it for a couple of days but stopped because we got horrible gas (sorry!). it was beyond embarrassing! LOL. although it wasn't for us, i wish all the other maca hopefuls the best of luck! thanks for all the info! x


----------



## Leeze

where has everyone gone? hope you're all ok :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm here! just waiting on DH to arrive next week :)


----------



## Leeze

nevertogether said:


> i'm here! just waiting on DH to arrive next week :)

Hi hon. How long is he going to be here this time? I hope it's a longer visit xx


----------



## nevertogether

he will be here about three weeks leeze :) going to spain and amsterdam with him so it should be fun. not sure i will be ovulating when he is here so not trying to put too much hope into it..


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies! Just stopping in to say hi! :) I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Leeze

nevertogether said:


> he will be here about three weeks leeze :) going to spain and amsterdam with him so it should be fun. not sure i will be ovulating when he is here so not trying to put too much hope into it..

that's a shame if you don't ovulate while he's here - but if he's here for 3 weeks then you could still make it given the swimmers can last for up to a week inside you? But probably good not to get your hopes up too much just in case. Spain and Amsterdam - both lovely places. I think Amsterdam is so romantic, and Spain will be lovely and warm with great food!!! xxx


----------



## Leeze

Kiki0522 said:


> Hi Ladies! Just stopping in to say hi! :) I hope everyone is doing well!

Hi Kiki - how are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

Thanks Leeze. We are looking forward to both! I went to London last month and just loved it. Some friends and I are going back in November. I can't wait!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies, I have lurked on this thread for ages and wonder if I could ask some advice from the pregnant ladies who took Maca.

OH and I took Maca, albeit only 500mg capsule per day and I got my BFP on 30th May 2011 after only taking it a few weeks. Unfortunately I miscarried on the 17th June and had an emergency D&C on the 18th June. I was very ill for a couple of weeks after. We then both started taking Maca again and on the 16th July I got my BFP!! No AF in between.

My question is, did you ladies continue to take it for the first trimester? I didn't stop taking it last time, which obviously didn't make any difference or hopefully cause the MC but I am so paranoid this time around. I haven't stopped yet for fear of upsetting my hormones (stupid I know!) so I just really wanted to know what the general consensus is? continue until 12 weeks...or wean myself off it :shrug:

Thanks for any advice :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

I didn't take it while pregnant as not enough research has been done, although I'm sure it's safe. 

Hello everyone :wave: this thread is so quiet these days! 

X x x


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks SBB :flower: did you just stop taking it or wean off it. I am stressing over tipping the hormone scales wonky :wacko:


----------



## SBB

I don't remember but think I just stopped. You could just lower the dose over a couple of weeks down to nothing... 

X x x


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks so much :winkwink: I've opened a capsule and poured half the contents out so will try that for a week and just keep lowering it :flower:


----------



## xcharx

HELLO EVERYONE :D

how are you all!?? missed you all :hugs:

sorry ive been MIA, been having a few problems... Kiara is all good, heres the link to my birth story
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...birth-story-my-lil-girl-first-time-mummy.html

now too catch up :haha:

xxxx


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - thats lovely your friend has asked you to be godmother :) aww!! did you O??

Dandy - see you soon chick!! you better bring a :bfp: with ya ;)

Never - are you with hubby now?? hope your having a lovely time :) well im sure you are!! i love spain, soo nice 

lezze - argh not long till you have baby!! congratz on finding out your expecting a lil lady :D lots of pink ;)

Sbb - loving your avatar!! sammuel is soo cute!!

Celtic - how was the christening?? i want to see pics :D

:hi: to everyone else!!!!! mucho love :flower:


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Hey char! She is so gorgeous! How are you coping? 

Sorry I haven't read your birth story, I still find it really hard to read others stories :blush: 

Hope you are both doing really well :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## kelster823

Just a quick HI and wanted to catch up with you all

Char she is beautiful.. congrats again

sounds like everyone is getting along fine.....this thread sure isn't what is was like a year ago... :( but I truly have nothing to input anymore....:( ...... because TTC is far from my mind now...... not my first priority anymore

Jeff and I are going to start the process of purchasing a second home for a vacation place.... we just need a place that we can go to on the weekends to get away :) very excited..... looking at buying something near a lake in Pennsylvania and ski resorts

I did want to drop in with some news....... My brother and his wife had their baby on July 15th, 2011--- lil baby Giavonna Lynn... weighing in at 8 pounds 21 inches long and she is just perfect and beautiful in every way..... of course I was on vacation when it happened so I had to wait an entire week to see her............blahhhhhhhhhhhhh 

sooooooooooooo I hope everyone is happy and healthy and enjoying your little bubbas and to everyone expecting.. wishing you a wonderful pregnancy 


my hubby holding her
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/284978_2257376281001_1446205417_32623110_7650591_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/223882_2257379001069_1446205417_32623113_3128896_n.jpg

me holding her

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/216608_2258391986393_1446205417_32624682_5936479_n.jpg


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone!! :hi:

SBB - lovely to see you - Sammuel gets more gorgeous every time I see a picture of him!! How's things with you?

Glowstar - I'd say stop taking maca as soon as possible after you get your BFP - I don't think you need to reduce gradually or anything like that. Everything I read about it said stop taking when you get BFP because there's not enough research been done about how safe it might be. Congrats on your maca BFP, by the way!!

Char - good to see you back here. Kiara is absolutely adorable. How lovely and exciting to be a new mummy!!! 

Kel - Giavonna is gorgeous too - and looks so happy in your arms. How exciting to be getting a vacation place - sounds like a great idea.

Not much going on for me at the moment. The buyers for the flat fell through (2nd ones we've had) so things are very much up in the air with that. Very annoying and frustrating but not much we can do. I had a bladder infection last week, apparently really common during pregnancy. Was pretty painful but is all cleared up now. Hoping my maternity leave hurries up now - feeling quite tired by being at work full-time.

Sending big hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Kell shes so lovely, and so tiny!!! 

Leeze we are all good thank you, sammuel is just so gorgeous! He's so cute I almost can't cope!!! Not too long for you now :happydance: Sorry the sale fell through :( 

How are TNT and the twinnies doing - I need an update from her!!! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone, just saw a few people had popped in on this thread so thought i'd see how you all are and update on me aswell.

Char - she is a real cutie, just read your birth story and the last part was a bit scary but glad it all turned out ok and you have a healthy, gorgeous little girl :)

Leeze - hope all is well and you are resting lots. Sorry to hear the buyers pulled out of the flat, so annoying.

SBB - hey, hows that cute little man of yours? 

Kel - love the pic of you holding your niece :)

Dandy - how is everything going?

Never - hey hun! Sounds like you've got some great travel plans :)

AFM - well the 100mg clomid did make me O on day 18 so that was good, but unfortunately AF got me 16 days later. So as it is now just under 9 months til I get married (!!!!) we are putting ttc on hold. We aren't doing anything to prevent it but I will be doing my best for us not to get pregnant before the end of the year. I am completely happy with this and for the first time in the last year relaxed about it all. I want to enjoy planning my wedding and then we will start trying again in January 2012...its only 6 months away. We can then hopefully be celebrating having a baby later in 2012. So loads of exciting things going on and all is good here :)


----------



## SBB

Yazzy that's great I'm so glad you're chilled and have the wedding and everything else to look forward to! hopefully it will mean a lovely bfp just when you want it and with no stress! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Thanks SBB thats the plan, I honestly feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders not having the stress of bd'ing at the right time and taking clomid etc.


----------



## xcharx

Sbb - gosh can't believe sammuel is 7 month old now!! He's soo cute :) me & Kiara are all good thanks :) still learning & all that. Upset bf didnt work out 

Kel - Giavonna is beautiful :D soo much hair!! you must be one proud aunty & godmum!! Are you feeling more relaxed now your not actively Ttc?? 

Lezze - I bet you can't wait for maternity leave - its great!! How you feeling?? 

Yazzy - ooh not long til the wedding :D ooh can't wait to see pics!!! Sorry af got you :( glad your feeling relaxed about everything tho :thumbup: well as relaxed as you can be planning a wedding :haha: 

Afm - not a lot going on.. jus taking everything day by day :) 



Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Aw Hun what happened with BF? 

How is Ian coping with it all? 

X x x


----------



## xcharx

She wouldn't latch on properly - even with the mws trying to do it, which left me cracked & very sore. She was also never full up so I changed to FF after a week.. ians all good :) he won't leave her alone lol 

WHERE IS EVERYONE...........????????????? 

XX


----------



## Leeze

hi lovelies

Yazzy - sorry clomid didn't get you your BFP last cycle. Sounds like a good plan to focus on the wedding for the next few months and lose some of the stress of TTC. Have you got a lot to organise for the wedding?

Char - that's tough that BF didn't work out for you, but it sounds like you were worried about her not getting enough so hopefully with FF it's less stressful for you both. Sounds like things are going well for you all and really cute that Ian won't leave her alone!! I can't remember where things are at for you in terms of getting a new place - did anything get sorted in the end? We're probably going to end up being here for another 3-6 months - 2nd floor 1 bedroom flat - not ideal but we're happy to have somewhere safe and secure to be honest!!

Hi SBB - :hi: - so I see you've changed your status to NTNP!!!! That could be interesting if you end up with 2 bubs under the age of 2!! 

I'm doing pretty well, definitely looking forward to maternity leave (start in 8 weeks - woo hoo!!). A bit shaken up by the London riots although luckily I haven't been directly caught up in it. Just so horrible that things like that can happen only 10 mins walk away from where I live. 

How are all the TTCrs doing? Miss you all :hugs: xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

hey lovely ladies how every one doing :flower:


----------



## SBB

Sorry about the BF char, that's a shame :hugs: 

Yeh we are sort of ntnp - but really, with sammuel we hardly ever dtd anyway, plus I'm still exclusively BF so the chances are teeny tiny! 

X xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Sorry about the BF char, that's a shame :hugs:
> 
> Yeh we are sort of ntnp - but really, with sammuel we hardly ever dtd anyway, plus I'm still exclusively BF so the chances are teeny tiny!
> 
> X xx

OOH exciting, you never know depends really when cycles kick in for me its always near the two year mark but I have a friend ,cousin , my mum all were pregnant with in 6 months of baby being born, you know it never happens like that when you want it to does it, any way I think its nature way of making sure we are ready :flower:

Char do not feel bad you tried and any amount of BF is good as far as I am concerned, hope all is going ok for you now.


----------



## SBB

Yeh I am totally happy to just let my body decide! I got a line on a IC the other day after 3 dreams I was pregnant! It was an evap, I've POAS lots of times to check! But anyway it scared me a bit, so I'm more than happy to wait :) 

How are you doing?

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Yeh I am totally happy to just let my body decide! I got a line on a IC the other day after 3 dreams I was pregnant! It was an evap, I've POAS lots of times to check! But anyway it scared me a bit, so I'm more than happy to wait :)
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> X x x

LOL :flower: we are fine, been so busy the last few weeks with my lot off school and wanted to take a break from all things computer for a while, Ive Pauls injections tomorrow but I'm freaking out as I found a lump under his arm, I think it was from my 5 year old he was playing with Paul on Friday and was to rough, I can not turn my back on him and he tries to pick him up, I had asked my eldest to watch him while I went in to the toilet, next thing I hear is him saying I'm going out so then I heard Paul crying so ran like a mad woman LOL he was fine when I picked him up but was very out of sorts the rest of the afternoon I feel awful as I never put the two together! :cry: it was the following day I was bathing him I found it! I cant understand how he hurt him though when we asked what he do he said I picked him up:shrug: but now I'm worrying I might have missed it before now and its there longer it is on the same arm as his BCG :shrug: or something worse my mind is on over drive, I wanted to bring him to the hospital DH said no because he was ok and not screaming the place down and he can move it fine, I'm going tomorrow with him so will be getting him checked. worrying so much about it :cry:


----------



## SBB

Aw Hun :hugs: I'm sure it's absolutely nothing. Maybe he picked him up and pinched the skin by accident and it's caused a lump? A lump that appears quite quickly is unlikely to be anything serious... Just get the doc to check it out for peace of mind, but try not to worry! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SBB said:


> Aw Hun :hugs: I'm sure it's absolutely nothing. Maybe he picked him up and pinched the skin by accident and it's caused a lump? A lump that appears quite quickly is unlikely to be anything serious... Just get the doc to check it out for peace of mind, but try not to worry! :hugs:
> 
> X x x

Thanks SBB the doc wouldn't give Paul his injections today she wants to see him tomorrow to check size again and depending on that she says she may want to get him seen asap in pediatrics and go from there, my 5 year old did not hurt him, it was a actually two lumps there is one underneath have to admit I'm more than a little worried hopefully its just a cyst or something simple.

I love all your pics soo cute :flower:

How is every one else doing very quite in here! 

Never are you there :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Oh hun :hugs: I hope you find out soon... It must be really worrying. Will keep everything crossed that it's nothing :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

Celtic - I am here hun. I have taken a step back from everything due to all the things going on in my life right now. I've got a lot happening at work. DH just left this morning. He was originally leaving yesterday and I got most of my crying out then so today wasn't nearly as hard as I imagined, but it still stinks! Our next rendezvous together is in October. I was relaxed this entire cycle and really didn't do much as far as temping and such, not until this past week, but I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday. We are very optimistic about this cycle, but we usually try to be so we will see what happens. If not now, then we see each other in October, November, and December. 

I have trips to Lisbon, Portugal next month. I'm going to be visiting home in October. London again in November, Prague/Belgium/Switzerland/Budapest in December, and Ireland in March so I've got a lot to look forward to. Not to mention, in just over a year I will be stationed stateside and possibly with my husband! 

Thanks for asking.

I hope everything is well with the Maca babies, and I apologize for not keeping up and in touch.

Love you girls!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

nevertogether said:


> Celtic - I am here hun. I have taken a step back from everything due to all the things going on in my life right now. I've got a lot happening at work. DH just left this morning. He was originally leaving yesterday and I got most of my crying out then so today wasn't nearly as hard as I imagined, but it still stinks! Our next rendezvous together is in October. I was relaxed this entire cycle and really didn't do much as far as temping and such, not until this past week, but I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday. We are very optimistic about this cycle, but we usually try to be so we will see what happens. If not now, then we see each other in October, November, and December.
> 
> I have trips to Lisbon, Portugal next month. I'm going to be visiting home in October. London again in November, Prague/Belgium/Switzerland/Budapest in December, and Ireland in March so I've got a lot to look forward to. Not to mention, in just over a year I will be stationed stateside and possibly with my husband!
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> I hope everything is well with the Maca babies, and I apologize for not keeping up and in touch.
> 
> Love you girls!!

Hey Hun big huge hugs:hugs::hugs: your amazing having to go through all of this. Im going to say a little prayer that all your dreams come true :hugs:


----------



## pink_bow

Need some help please ladies, I took maca last year but I have forgotten how many days I should take it and how much?

:flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

pink_bow said:


> Need some help please ladies, I took maca last year but I have forgotten how many days I should take it and how much?
> 
> :flower:

I took two capsules every day :thumbup: on they cycle I got a BFP i took 4 a day g


----------



## nevertogether

celtic - i actually had a chance while DH was here :) ovulated on the last day that i saw him.


----------



## pink_bow

CelticNiamh said:


> pink_bow said:
> 
> 
> Need some help please ladies, I took maca last year but I have forgotten how many days I should take it and how much?
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I took two capsules every day :thumbup: on they cycle I got a BFP i took 4 a day gClick to expand...

Thank you, did you keep taking it until ovulation or did you carry on taking it all through your cycle?


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Hello ladies im on the maca train and going to give it a try, i got the powder form, it smells really horrible, any good ideas on what to put this in? Thanks :flower:


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - how's Paul? hope the lump wasn't anything bad :hugs: 
Sbb - ooh ntnp :D love it!! how's sammuel? 
Never - when you going to test :D I've got everything crossed for you :kiss: 
Lezze - Aww you'll cope with your flat :) not long now :D

AFM.. well I'm pissed off & considering taking action against my hospital.. its long to explain (ill copy a link to the thread that I posted) but basically I retained some placenta & the hospital missed it & I've still got a lil bit inside me 10 weeks later........ me. & Ian will shortly moving into his mums old house - were still cleaning it - its doing my head in grr...

Anybody heard from Aj or tnt? I wrote on tnt wall but no reply... 

Xxxxxx


----------



## xcharx

pink -welcome :hugs: most proper stop taking it after ovulation :) 
glitter - welcome :hugs: some people put maca into smoothies or sprinkle it on cereal? I took the capsules so I'm not really sure 
Xxx


----------



## xcharx

Here's the link..its on both pages with update 

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/713731-im-fed-up-now.html


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Thanks, so i have the powder maca in a bag, im going to put them in capsules, how many should i take a day? :flower:


----------



## xcharx

Glitter - i think I took two for a week.. then four for a week.. then 6 for a week then stopped & waited for af before starting again... but would you know the strength of each of your capsules?because the max you can take (i think) is 3000mg..?? X


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

well i have a bag of powdered maca, and i have 500 mg capsules to put them in, what would be a suggested amount of capsules to take each day? thanks :flower:


----------



## xcharx

Glitter - I'd start on two a day soo 1000mg... then if you feel fine (some people get bad bellies lol) then slowly start taking more :) x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

xcharx said:


> Glitter - I'd start on two a day soo 1000mg... then if you feel fine (some people get bad bellies lol) then slowly start taking more :) x

Thank you i will def do that =) its better than having to put up with the smell of the powdered maca, ew! :thumbup:


----------



## Leeze

nevertogether said:


> celtic - i actually had a chance while DH was here :) ovulated on the last day that i saw him.

that's great news honey. fingers crossed for you. I'm so much in admiration of your patience. I really hope you get your little soldier soon :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Char - that's awful that you still had some placenta inside you. hope you're doing ok. Good luck with the move, how exciting that's happening soon

Celtic, hope all's ok with Paul. I just spent the weekend with a good friend and her 3 children - I really find it remarkable how parents cope when they've got more than 2 children - you have to have eyes in the back of your head and lots of patience!!! Hats off to you! 

SBB - funny you thought you had a positive and you got worried about this!!! Hopefully the next BFP will come at a time when it feels just right for you!! How's the lovely Sammuel?

As for me, I'm getting bigger by the minute. Can't believe I'm 75% of the way there now. It seemed to really drag at first but now I'm nearly there!!!!! Feeling very excited and a bit scared too. xx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Glitter_Berrie said:


> Hello ladies im on the maca train and going to give it a try, i got the powder form, it smells really horrible, any good ideas on what to put this in? Thanks :flower:

I know a few girls put it in smoothies, try a banana and strawberry smoothie with low fat natural yogurt with a dash of maple syrup its yummy and good for you as well :flower: I took capsules



xcharx said:


> Celtic - how's Paul? hope the lump wasn't anything bad :hugs:
> Sbb - ooh ntnp :D love it!! how's sammuel?
> Never - when you going to test :D I've got everything crossed for you :kiss:
> Lezze - Aww you'll cope with your flat :) not long now :D
> 
> AFM.. well I'm pissed off & considering taking action against my hospital.. its long to explain (ill copy a link to the thread that I posted) but basically I retained some placenta & the hospital missed it & I've still got a lil bit inside me 10 weeks later........ me. & Ian will shortly moving into his mums old house - were still cleaning it - its doing my head in grr...
> 
> Anybody heard from Aj or tnt? I wrote on tnt wall but no reply... TNT is doing great 35 weeks now Not sure about AJ
> 
> Xxxxxx

hey Charx well he had a scan and they said it was fine go by it self, but then the head consultant reviewed all the cases and wasn't happy he said he could see fluid ??? so Ive to go back on the 14th for a check up! I will have a look at your thread! 



Glitter_Berrie said:


> Thanks, so i have the powder maca in a bag, im going to put them in capsules, how many should i take a day? :flower:

I took 2 a day then upped it to 4 a day I took it straight though for 2 months and the third month I stopped at OV 


Never saw your ticker :cry: your so strong!!! I am going to kick things around my kitchen for you though! 

*so just thinking us maca girls who conceived and had our babies prob should have a thread of our own now that all you TCC girls can pop in to! we all know how hard TCC is and it seems lately this thread is all bout baby / pregnancy and I worry about those of us waiting patiently for that BFP so what do you say will I start one and link it in here so then any one new will see that it has worked for a lot of us but we are not here making it harder for those TCC as I know all of us know the pain of waiting and trying but I find I am very fond of a lot of you now and want to follow you all in our journey together plus still be able to post here to help if we can with any one new to MACA  *


leave it with you now see what you think


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

CelticNiamh said:


> Glitter_Berrie said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies im on the maca train and going to give it a try, i got the powder form, it smells really horrible, any good ideas on what to put this in? Thanks :flower:
> 
> I know a few girls put it in smoothies, try a banana and strawberry smoothie with low fat natural yogurt with a dash of maple syrup its yummy and good for you as well :flower: I took capsules
> 
> 
> 
> xcharx said:
> 
> 
> Celtic - how's Paul? hope the lump wasn't anything bad :hugs:
> Sbb - ooh ntnp :D love it!! how's sammuel?
> Never - when you going to test :D I've got everything crossed for you :kiss:
> Lezze - Aww you'll cope with your flat :) not long now :D
> 
> AFM.. well I'm pissed off & considering taking action against my hospital.. its long to explain (ill copy a link to the thread that I posted) but basically I retained some placenta & the hospital missed it & I've still got a lil bit inside me 10 weeks later........ me. & Ian will shortly moving into his mums old house - were still cleaning it - its doing my head in grr...
> 
> Anybody heard from Aj or tnt? I wrote on tnt wall but no reply... TNT is doing great 35 weeks now Not sure about AJ
> 
> XxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> hey Charx well he had a scan and they said it was fine go by it self, but then the head consultant reviewed all the cases and wasn't happy he said he could see fluid ??? so Ive to go back on the 14th for a check up! I will have a look at your thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter_Berrie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, so i have the powder maca in a bag, im going to put them in capsules, how many should i take a day? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I took 2 a day then upped it to 4 a day I took it straight though for 2 months and the third month I stopped at OV
> 
> 
> Never saw your ticker :cry: your so strong!!! I am going to kick things around my kitchen for you though!
> 
> *so just thinking us maca girls who conceived and had our babies prob should have a thread of our own now that all you TCC girls can pop in to! we all know how hard TCC is and it seems lately this thread is all bout baby / pregnancy and I worry about those of us waiting patiently for that BFP so what do you say will I start one and link it in here so then any one new will see that it has worked for a lot of us but we are not here making it harder for those TCC as I know all of us know the pain of waiting and trying but I find I am very fond of a lot of you now and want to follow you all in our journey together plus still be able to post here to help if we can with any one new to MACA  *
> 
> 
> leave it with you now see what you thinkClick to expand...

Thanks for the info, id do anything to take it without smelling it, yuck


----------



## xcharx

Celtic - stoopid doctors.. fingers crossed the lump is gone soon :hugs: I think its a brilliant to make another thread :) love my ttc girls but must be hard when we've had our bfp.. love all you girls :kiss: 

Glitter - maca does stink :haha: but its good for you :D 

Xxxx


----------



## Leeze

Char - loving the new pic of Kiara, what a gorgeous little girl she is!!!

Celtic - sounds like a good idea to have a new thread, I feel really conscious of worrying about coming on here and posting my pregnancy news when I know how hard it can be when you're TTC and everyone around you seems to have their BFP or new babies (since it took me 14 months to get the BFP, I really went through this myself). But, I'd also like to be able to keep in touch with everyone and offer any support I can to those TTC

Good luck to the new maca girls too, I really think it helped me and my OH (he still takes it actually as he feels like it gives him more energy)


----------



## CelticNiamh

I'll get on to the new thread tomorrow to tired lol to back on the computer to night


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Hey im taking them in capsules now! Thank God! The smell of maca made me gag many times :haha: thank you ladies for your advice!


----------



## Janie66

Not posted on this thread before, but wanted to ask any of you Maca girl's have you had any side effects from taking maca, I'm taking two capsules of 500mg a day, have been for last 3 weeks now, and the last two weeks on the odd night Ive woken up and I'm sweating, and also during the day I feel hot allot even tho the weather is mild, I know at my age I'm 44 and TTC it could be premenopausal symptom's, but I never got this before taking Maca, and I've had blood test's saying Im not near the Menopause, so I'm confused on that score. I tried googlerling 'side effects' of Maca,and found few sites where it can cause sweats. But would like to know if anyone else is having this like me, or any other side effects??

Thanks xxxx


----------



## Leeze

Hi Janie

I found that if I took 4 maca tablets a day that I felt a bit sick so I reduced to 2 a day. I read somewhere that it's helpful to have a day off maca each week, so you could try having one day per week without maca - or try taking 1 tablet a day instead and see if that makes a difference. I don't know much about other side effects

Good luck hon xx


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls, long time no speak. Well as you know we decided to take a break ttc until the end of the year beginning of 2012....ummm well after work today I just got a surprise BFP!!! It really is true...don't try and you never know what might happen!

Lots of positive thoughts so this little one has a snuggly healthy 9 months...it will be a little nerve wracking after last time.

I hope you are all well and I look forward to seeing the new thread.


----------



## CelticNiamh

yazzy said:


> Hey girls, long time no speak. Well as you know we decided to take a break ttc until the end of the year beginning of 2012....ummm well after work today I just got a surprise BFP!!! It really is true...don't try and you never know what might happen!
> 
> Lots of positive thoughts so this little one has a snuggly healthy 9 months...it will be a little nerve wracking after last time.
> 
> I hope you are all well and I look forward to seeing the new thread.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:huge congrats Yazzy I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months :flower::hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Thank you Celtic :)


----------



## Leeze

That's great news Yazzy!!! :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS honey. Sending you lots of positive vibes and warm thoughts. :hugs:

It's really understandable that you'll get moments of being worried, but from what I've read most women will go on to have full-term pregnancies after they've had a loss the first time round so try your best to remember this. This has really helped me this time round after my loss at 6 weeks the first time.


----------



## TntArs06

:happydance::happydance::happydance: OMG congrats Yazzy!!!! :happydance: Will be praying for ya and little!!! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## yazzy

Thank you Leeze and Tnt - I am feeling really positive this time. Apart from you girls no-one is going to know until I have had my scan and we see all is ok. My OH was a little shocked to say the least as I think i'm due about 2 weeks after our wedding hee hee.

So how are you all? 

Tnt - its nearly time to meet those baby girls!!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

congrats!!! and may i ask how long were you taking maca before you became preggo? :flower:


----------



## yazzy

Glitter Berry, I wasn't taking maca as we decided not to ttc until the end of the year so I stopped everything I was doing. I even stopped my pregnancy vitamins and had to start them up again yesterday when I got my bfp. 

I have in the past and still have maca capsules, they are Organic and from The Rainforest Company, not expensive and I would take 2 per day when I did take them.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

wow, thats interesting, ive heard that sometimes women would stop all the supplements they are taking then BAM! they got their BFP's, congrats! I wish you a H & H 9 months ahead :hugs: =)


----------



## Leeze

that's great you're feeling positive Yazzy - and how funny your LO will be arriving around your wedding time!! I hope you haven't bought your dress yet!!! :haha:

TNT - lovely to see you on here and your bump pic is GORGEOUS!! How are you doing?

Glitter - I was taking maca for about 5 months before I got my BFP if this helps

I'm feeling pretty good at the moment, except getting quite tired again and struggling a bit with work. I finish work in 3.5 weeks though and can't wait!!! xx


----------



## nevertogether

Congrats yazzy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Wow congrats yazzy!!!! Amazing news! :happydance: 

Wow you will have some super preggo wedding photos! :D

Hey everyone :waves: 

TNT I can't believe how close you are - so excited!!! :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Thank you again everyone....if I go a little quiet on here its just because I am going to try and just enjoy the next couple months and not worry...and hopefully not obsess over every symptom or non symptom....what will be will be :)

I have been offered an early scan but really don't know whether to go for it or not??? Bit scared of those scan rooms now!

Never - how are you, I really hope you are doing well and enjoying travelling to lots of places on your holidays? I bet your Great Dane pup is huge now aswell!

SBB - oh yes...I think we may make the wedding a little smaller as its going to be an expensive time and i'll be huge lol! Hows your little man?

Leeze - take it easy and count down those 3 1/2 weeks!

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Kiki0522

Yazzy!! Congratulations!! I am so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Kiki...thank you so much :) how are you getting on? Are your cycles back to normal?


----------



## Leeze

Yazzy - did you have an early scan the last time? I had an early scan this time round at about 7 weeks and it did help to reassure me as it felt like a long time to wait until 12 weeks. Good idea to have a smaller wedding, hopefully less stressful and you can focus more on each other and your new arrival!! Xx


----------



## yazzy

Leeze - we didn't have any early scans last time. I think I have been offered an early scan this time just because the nurse is lovely. I really don't know what to do, I don't want anything until 8 + weeks but the OH has also said he wants to wait until the 12 week scan. I have my booking in appointment on Oct 4th when i'll be 8 1/2 weeks so will speak to someone then. If I have any niggles or lack of symptoms I will phone the nurse and then ask for a scan I think purely for reassurance.


----------



## Leeze

ooh - that's a difficult one then. Personally I'd be tempted to get a scan at about 8 weeks, otherwise it feels like a really long time to wait. xx


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy congratulations :D :happydance: :happydance: x


----------



## Leeze

how's everyone doing? very quiet on here again!! xxx


----------



## yazzy

Leeze - hey how are you? Not long left for you now!!

All ok here thanks but yes very quiet on the board at the mo. I've been trying to keep away so I don't worry myself but ummm am on here most days lol!


----------



## sparkle05

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations jazzy :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: everyone :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leeze

yazzy said:


> Leeze - hey how are you? Not long left for you now!!
> 
> All ok here thanks but yes very quiet on the board at the mo. I've been trying to keep away so I don't worry myself but ummm am on here most days lol!

I'm pretty tired at the moment but no major complaints!! I finish work this Friday and can't wait!!! Feeling very excited and a bit anxious too that I'm nearly full-term!! How are you, did you make any decisions about having an early scan? I hope you're able to relax and enjoy the wonderful news of your BFP!! Any morning sickness?

Sparkle - lovely to see you here - how are you and Isla doing?

Where have all the TTC girls gone - is everyone ok? XX


----------



## SBB

Hey girls! 

TNT had her twins :happydance: I'll ask her if she minds me posting a pic! 

X x x


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh wow!! SO exciting!! I can't wait to see pics! Congratulations TNT!!! :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Hey girls... Sorry I have been MIA for a while. But as SBB has announced I had my girls on the 21st. :cloud9::cloud9:

I was having signs of preeclampsia towards the end and was miserable so I was hardly online. And now that I have the girls... I hardly have time for FB but sense most my family is on there I go on alot. I haven't been on BNB in a long time.

The girls are soo lovely. And I still can't believe they are here. I will post a few pics as well!


----------



## SBB

They are such beauties!!! :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## xcharx

Congratulations tnt :) their soo beautiful!!! :hugs: how much did they weigh?? X


----------



## yazzy

Oh wow TNT they are perfect! I can't believe they are here....it seems 2 minutes ago you were about 7 weeks pregnant! Huge Congratulations to you :)


----------



## TntArs06

xcharx said:


> Congratulations tnt :) their soo beautiful!!! :hugs: how much did they weigh?? X

Thank you

Naila (baby a) weighed 6lbs 7oz and Ava weighed 5lbs 15oz. So a WHOLE LOTA baby in me! :haha:

Yazzy- I know its so unreal right now. Like reality still hasn't set in yet I think.:cloud9:


----------



## xcharx

That's such a good weight for twins :D soo proud of you!! X


----------



## xcharx

:hugs: LOVE YOU MACA LADIES :hugs: <3 x


----------



## SBB

That is a whole lotta baby in that belly! :D 

Char how you doing? :hugs: 

Sammuel is crawling so quick now - it's so fun! And a little scary :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Kiki0522

Oh my goodness! They are perfect! So beautiful!! Double the sweetness! I am so happy for you hun! I love their names!


----------



## Cypress

Wow congrats TNT, they're gorgeous!!

May I ask a quick question, I'm sorry if it's been asked/answered before (I'm sure it has), I wondered if you are supposed to stop taking maca when you get your BFP, or has anyone taken it beyond that successfully? Is it dangerous when preggers? Thanks in advance!! Good luck to everyone!! x


----------



## SBB

Cypress the general concencous is that not enough tests have been done so we all stopped taking it. It is just a vegetable though so I highly doubt it's dangerous... 

X x x


----------



## sparkle05

A massive congratulations Tnt and Amy :hugs::hugs::hugs: they are gorgeous. Awww I can't believe they are here :happydance::happydance:

Hi yazzy, we are doing great thanks. Isla is almost 9 months and life is really good xxxxxx


----------



## sparkle05

Awww sbb, little samuel is crawling bless him. Perhaps he could pop over and show Isla how it's done, she doesn't even sit up yet :dohh: she is so laid back. Isla is quite happy to watch the world go by lol :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SBB

Aw bless her!! That's so funny she is just too chilled! 

I swear I was pregnant for a year and Sammuel came out 3 months old :haha: he's off the chart for weight and has 7 teeth already!!! 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

Congratulations TNT - they are so beautiful!!!!! How exciting!! xxxx

Kiki - you've not been on here for a while, how's things with you? :hugs:

Hugs to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## SBB

Leeze you're so close now!! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

:wave: ladies!

Yup i'm still here :)

Just wanted to say......congrats Leeze and yazzy. So happy for you girls!! Not long for you Leeze :hugs:

And massive congrats TNT...what beautiful girls. I bet you've got your hands full :hugs:

SBB...wow Samuel seems to be coming on leaps and bounds. Maisy has been teething forever and has NIL teeth :growlmad: She's fab but still doesn't sttn the little minx :)

:hugs: to the rest of the maca ladies x x


----------



## SBB

Sammuel doesn't sttn either! I'm not convinced he EVER will :haha: 

They are gorgeous though so we can forgive them :D 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

SBB said:


> Leeze you're so close now!!
> 
> X x x

I know - feeling a mixture of very excited and a bit scared!!! :haha:


----------



## SBB

Yeh I was like that... You'll be fine though! 

X x x


----------



## Linny

SBB...oh i feel like that too when i'm up at 3am AGAIN!!! Sure they will though at some point just hope its before i go back to work :)

Leeze...i was petrified but hun you'l be fine and no matter what happens it will sooooo be worth it. Just say goodbye to sleep :rofl:


----------



## SBB

Are you still BF Linny? When do you have to go back to work? 

I am starting my website, should be live 1st November selling nursery decor! 

I will give you all the web address when it's a bit nearer being ready, and a discount if you Want to buy anything :D 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Are you still BF Linny? When do you have to go back to work? 

I am starting my website, should be live 1st November selling nursery decor! 

I will give you all the web address when it's a bit nearer being ready, and a discount if you Want to buy anything :D 

X x x


----------



## Linny

Oooh sounds fab, yes do (i won't tell OH!!) 

I go back feb but only part time, i'm lucky to be able to take two months paid leave before i go back too. Dreading it though. Although i have a little miss high maintenance i REALLY don't wanna leave her :)

I'm not Bfding anymore :( I gave up at 14 weeks for lots of reasons but mostly Maisy gave up on me after i started introducing a few bottles at night time. Thought i'd be relieved cos i never liked it cos she was still feeding every 1-2 hours but actually felt really low about for a couple of weeks. Think if i'm crazy enough to have number2 i'l be much more determined to carry on. Well done you though :hugs:

Oh and just realised Maisy has cut her first tooth....no wonder she's been so grumpy :D


----------



## SBB

Aw hun I know you had a tough time BF and all the decisions we make with a 1st baby are so hard - there's lots of things we'd all do differently given the time again :hugs: 

Sammuel is always grumpy when a tooth comes through. The amber necklace and teething powders helped a little... 

Sammuel just started signing, he made up a sign for 'mummy' and today he did 'potty' sign just before he did a poo! I didn't get the potty in time, but still, he told me :cloud9: it's amazing! I met this little baby the other day and he knows the signs for everything, they can communicate so much before they can talk - it's amazing! And sooo cute :) 

x x x


----------



## Linny

Awww so cute :)

Maisy just talks talks talks just like her mamma....shame her words are 'dadadada' grrrrrr!!!


----------



## SBB

Haha I refuse to acknowledge any words til he says mama :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Cypress

Hello maca friends - I just want to report a maca success story, I just got a :bfp: !!! This is the second cycle that I've used maca, and both times I've got a BFP (the first pregnancy ended in mc at 12wks). I have no scientific evidence for thinking this, but I do think that the maca helped me. I used 1 tsp powder per day, stopping at BFP. I am 39 and we've been TTC for a year (4m since loss). 

This cycle I also used soy isoflavens (I didn't take maca on the soy days), Softcups, Clearblue Monitor and the Sperm Meets Egg Plan. I was also taking wheatgrass and spirulina with the maca, but have stopped them all now. My ov was late at CD20.

Thanks to all the wonderful women on the maca thread for your advice and support! Lots of good luck and :dust: to everyone!!! xxx


----------



## yazzy

Congrats Cypress! Great news, wishing you the best of luck with this pregnancy. I too lost my first one - found out at 11 weeks in January and I am now 8 weeks pregnant...don't worry about late ov on cd20...mine is always cd27 lol!


----------



## xcharx

Cypress - congratulations babe:) wahoo!! Hope you have a happy & health 9months :) 


How are you all :) 

Yazzy - when's your scan???,

Lezze - not long :D wahoo babe soo excited 

X


----------



## yazzy

Char - no idea when the scan will be yet. I've had my booking appointment so the scan will be any time from 2 weeks onwards :)


----------



## Leeze

SBB and Linny - lovely to hear updates from you both. Sammuel and Maisy both sound adorable!! 

Congrats Cypress :flower: - wishing you lots of happiness in the coming months...and years!!! I'm 39 too and it took me just over a year (with one loss). 

Char - I know, suddenly I seem to have gone from about 28 weeks to 36 - I don't know how that happened!!! How are you doing, hon?

Yazzy - I bet time is dragging for you, waiting for that scan!! I know it did for me at the beginning. Any morning sickness? 

I'm finally on maternity leave now and it's great!!! I've been pretty busy so far this week but today I've had a really lazy day and it's been lovely!!!!

Hugs to all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsSwift10

*hello ladies my Dh and I hae been TTC for about 2 years now, I have NEVER had a reg Pd. I have been taking fish oil, B12 and prenatel Vitamins for 2 weeks now. Headed out the door now to get my Maca root, I have heard nothing but good things about it so wish me luck! ; )*


----------



## MrsSwift10

can some one PLEASE tell me how to get the tickers on my post?? Thank you


----------



## yazzy

Leeze...yay for maternity leave....put your feet up and enjoy it :) Thinking i'm 9 weeks today the last 5 weeks have flown by...probably because i'm quite anxious about my 12 week scan. Yes for the morning sickness...not actually been sick but by late morning I start to feel sick and it continues until I fall asleep...however I don't mind one little bit, by this time in my last pregnancy I felt fine so fingers crossed it is a good sign I feel rough and still have sore bbs!

Mrsswift...good luck with the maca. I think with the tickers just click on someone elses and it will take you to a page where you can choose the one you want.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## xcharx

Yazzy - yay for the MS then :haha: how's the wedding plans coming??? 

Lezze - maternity leave is greatttttt :D I'd love to never go back to work but moneys too tight :( have you got a birth plan?? 

Mrsswift - welcome :hugs: click on one of our ticker things & it'll take you to a site .. create your own & then you copy&paste the link off their site


How's everyone???? 

ATM - soo close to moving now wahoo... need to fix the heating, fit the cooker & washing machine, paint our room & do the floor... paint the other half of front room :D 


X


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thank you ladies i figured out the ticker thing. How is every one doing? how many of you ladies have actually got BFP using Maca root?? Started using it on friday and i am now 4 DPO and i have a wonderful feeling about this month! GL EVERYONE!


----------



## Leeze

Hi everyone - welcome to Mrs Swift - I hope maca brings you that lovely BFP!!!

Yazzy - not long now till your scan. Great that you've got lots of reassuring nausea and sore boobs!!!! I remember thinking this too in 1st trimester, even though I was feeling yucky a lot of the time it definitely felt reassuring!!!

Char - Great that you're close to moving now. I bet it will be such a relief when it's all done and you can move in to your lovely new family home!! I've done a rough birth plan but I'm really open to seeing how it goes on the day!!! 

All quiet here really, am trying hard to get in touch with the nesting instinct but it's not really working!! I just want to lie on the sofa, nap and read books!!!! 

How's everyone else doing? XX :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

Wow - I just saw from Mrs Swift's ticker that she's pregnant!!! CONGRATULATIONS!! What a great maca success story to get a BFP on the first month of using it after 2 years TTC!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## SBB

Wow leeze you're so close!!!! :happydance: I never got the nesting instinct I was forced to nest cos we moved into our new house 2 weeks before Sammuels due date!! 
Is it the baby show soon? Are you going or are you too pregnant? I am hoping to dO the show next year with my company :) 

Congrats mrs swift! 


Hope everyone else is well :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I haven't been on this thread for a while....it seemed to go very quiet. But good news from me....I had my first scan yesterday and although I was absolutely terrified all went perfectly well!!! Within seconds the lady saw baby and heartbeat, I was dated just over 10 weeks so not far out from my ticker, saw baby moving his/her little arms and I was so relieved and over the moon....the OH can't contain himself!! Got 4 piccies and didn't even have to pay for them and I thought they were really clear as you can see the outline and little legs really well :)

I'm going back in 2 weeks for the NT scan but I'm hoping to be much more relaxed then after seeing baby yesterday :)

I hope you are all well!


----------



## SBB

Yazzy that's great news!! So happy for you both! :happydance: 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Thank you SBB xxx


----------



## Leeze

SBB - that's good to know I'm not the only one who doesn't nest instinctively!!!!! I've just forced myself to wash the kitchen floor but I hated every minute of it!! I think the baby show is coming up soon but I'm staying away from crowds at the moment, I'm finding it a bit much. I want to just stay at home or within walking distance as much as possible - somehow it feels too dangerous out there!!! How are you and Sammuel doing? xx

Yazzy - that's such fantastic news about your scan!!! :happydance: It's such a relief to see the heartbeat, isn't it? And how lovely to get clear piccies!! I'm so happy for you xxx


----------



## SBB

Leeze I was exactly the same the last few weeks... Didn't want to go out or see anyone or be too far from home! 

We are good thanks, sammuel is as lovely as ever! :D crawling everywhere and will probably be walking soon! :shock: can't believe hes almost 10 months! 

X x x


----------



## TntArs06

yazzy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on this thread for a while....it seemed to go very quiet. But good news from me....I had my first scan yesterday and although I was absolutely terrified all went perfectly well!!! Within seconds the lady saw baby and heartbeat, I was dated just over 10 weeks so not far out from my ticker, saw baby moving his/her little arms and I was so relieved and over the moon....the OH can't contain himself!! Got 4 piccies and didn't even have to pay for them and I thought they were really clear as you can see the outline and little legs really well :)
> 
> I'm going back in 2 weeks for the NT scan but I'm hoping to be much more relaxed then after seeing baby yesterday :)
> 
> I hope you are all well!

AMAZING news!!! :hugs: So happy for you guys!:cloud9:


----------



## yazzy

Thank you Tnt...I hope you and your girls are well :) x


----------



## CelticNiamh

yazzy yay :happydance::happydance: how I miss this :happydance:


----------



## yazzy

Thank Celtic :)


----------



## Leeze

yazzy - so nearly at 12 weeks!!! Woo-hoo :happydance:


----------



## recia27

Hi, i'm new to this and also to maca root. I have been taking it for two weeks now and it has made me feel alot better.:happydance: I'm praying that it will help me out with trying to :angel: conceive. Please pray for me and i will do the same for you. 

Thanks
:hug::dust::dust:


----------



## yazzy

Leeze - yes nearly 12 weeks already!! A week today I get another scan aswell :) I'm exhausted at the mo....could spend all day in bed!

Recia - welcome and good luck, maca should give you more energy in general as it is good for you and loads of girls on here have had success with it.


----------



## Leeze

yazzy said:


> Leeze - yes nearly 12 weeks already!! A week today I get another scan aswell :) I'm exhausted at the mo....could spend all day in bed!

Ooh- let us know how the scan goes. And being exhausted is a VERY good sign!!! I found once I got to about 14 weeks that it started getting easier and the extreme tiredness and nausea eased off xx


----------



## SBB

Wow leeze 2 days off your due date!! How are you feeling? 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

SBB said:


> Wow leeze 2 days off your due date!! How are you feeling?
> 
> X x x

Hi hon - due today!! feeling ready now and a little bit impatient!! Very excited and a bit nervous too! Can't wait to meet her (and get the whole birth bit out of the way!!) 

How's everything with you and Sammuel? Xx


----------



## SBB

Hey hun we are good thanks! Sammuel is 10 months today. 

I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long... Just chill and watch films and relax til she arrives! 
Hope it all goes really well, make sure you come and post a picture for us... 

If you need any advice my areas of expertise are co-sleeping, breastfeeding, cloth nappies, baby wearing. Other than that I know nothing!! :haha: But seriously if you need any advice on stuff just post here or message me, it's all a bit of a blurry time the first weeks and it can help to talk to someone who's done it and got through similar problems or whatever. 
Hopefully you won't have any problems of course! 

Good luck!!! :hugs: 

Ooh hold on for a bit and she could have the coolest birthday 11:11:11!! 

x x x


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

Just checking in to see if leeze has had her baby :flower:

Hope you are all well :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leeze

sparkle05 said:


> Hello ladies :hugs:
> 
> Just checking in to see if leeze has had her baby :flower:
> 
> Hope you are all well :hugs::hugs::hugs:

not yet hon! she's hanging on in there!!! I had a sweep on Monday and have had a bit of bleeding and what I think might be some of the plug coming away. Not much else really, feels like my bump has dropped in last few days though. I'm hoping she comes in the next couple of days - am getting impatient now!!!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey every one :flower:

SBB wow 10 months :happydance: :thumbup:

Leeze how you feeling :hugs:

recia27 best of luck, how long are you taking maca how are you feeling:flower:

Yazzy how are feeling now, has the tiredness eased when your scan


----------



## sparkle05

Awww, it won't be long now leeze :thumbup: enjoy the last bit of sleep filled nights before there gone forever lol. 

If you do end up being induced and you would like to ask any questions then drop me a PM and if I can help I will :hugs: I was induced with Isla as they needed her out early :wacko:

Hi Celtic :flower: aww baby Paul is so sweet, I can't believe how fast the time has flown :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leeze

thanks guys - I appreciate it. I'm starting to struggle now. Am pretty big and slow and sometimes feel really heavy. Can't wait to meet her now as it still doesn't feel quite real yet!!! XX


----------



## yazzy

Hi Girls!

Leeze - I hope your little lady arrives soon and all goes smoothly for you, good luck :)

Hi to everyone else and a quick update on me....I've just had my official 12 week scan and all was fantastic!!!!! Baby was kicking and waving and we even saw him/her open and close their mouth....amazing! My due date has been moved forward to May 10th 2010 and I think I was dated so i'll be 13 weeks tomorrow. What a happy day :) Oh and the lady gave me a huge amount of pics!


----------



## SBB

Yazzy that's great news!!! :yipee: 

Leeze it gets hard at the end, somehow you expect you'll actually stick to your due date and then you don't! She'll be here soon I'm sure :hugs: just a few more days for 11.11.11 :lol: 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

Yay - Yazzy :happydance: - how fantastic for you that it was such a lovely and positive experience!!! It's so magical to see them moving about, isn't it - and how lovely you got lots of pictures. 13 weeks!!! only another 27 or so to go!!!! Oh, and everyone says how 2nd trimester is the best bit, so how lovely to be starting 2nd trimester. What's the date of your wedding again - how close will this be to your due date? Sending you big hugs. 

SBB - one of my friends keeps saying that my LO is waiting for 11.11.11 - that's a whole week away though!!! Funny because if I end up getting induced I think I'll probably be booked in for 10th or 11th. I'm trying to take on a different perspective now and see this as bonus relaxation time before the LO comes and not be quite so impatient!!!! xx


----------



## yazzy

Leeze - my due date is 12 days after my wedding lol! Going to be an interesting time but I think it will be fine :)


----------



## SBB

Leeze that's a great attitude - I know it's hard now but seriously a bit of relaxation before she comes is such a good thing. I got none because I just moved house, and I was so exhausted and ill afterwards - so just chill, watch crappy movies and eat yummy food :D before the ride of your life!!! It's a wonderful amazing exhausting experience :D 

Yazzy I think that's so lovely, I'd love to get married with a huge bump! How perfect that you'll be going into married life with your little one arriving imminently :cloud9: Just get good insurance in case he/she decides to pop out on the day and you miss it :haha: 

_IF_ we ever get married, and it's in the next couple of years I'd love to do it with Sammuel in a sling, just as a reminder / symbol that we are a family. 

x x x


----------



## sparkle05

Aww jazzy, how exciting for you. I loved having my scans. Shhh don't tell the DH but reading all the posts about pregnancy makes me all broody lol :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

yazzy said:


> Leeze - my due date is 12 days after my wedding lol! Going to be an interesting time but I think it will be fine :)

ooh - that's pretty close!! exciting though!! like SBB says, see if you can get insurance around it - just in case! lots of exciting things happening for you in the next 6 months or so then! So happy for you :hugs:

SBB - that's a lovely idea, to get married with Sammuel in a sling! 

Sparkle - 18 months between babies is quite a nice gap :haha: - We're hoping to start TTC again once our LO is about 10-12 months (although we might change our mind nearer the time if we're very exhausted/overwhelmed by it all!!)

Still no signs here - going to try to enjoy the weekend and not obsess about it too much. Next midwife appointment on Monday so let's see what happens!!! x


----------



## SBB

Leeze we were thinking 18 months - 2 years gap - but I want to wait longer now! Plus I don't even have AF back!! 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Thanks girls, yeah i'll see if I can get some sort of insurance. I keep saying as long as I can get down the isle and do the marrying bit then that is the most important thing. Although i'm sure i'll be big and probably uncomfortable i'm sure I can still enjoy it all with my feet up...will have to take some slippers with me lol.

Leeze - i'm sure she'll be here soon...so excited for you :)

And to both of you i'm sure when the next one is meant to come along he/she will :) I love the idea of having about 3 children if I am lucky enough. I love having my brother and sister around me.


----------



## Leeze

just a quick one to say she's still not here! I had another sweep today so hopefully that will get things moving. If not I'm booked in for an induction this Friday - so whatever happens I should get to meet her by the weekend! So excited! X


----------



## SBB

Fantastic leeze! I'm prediciting 11.11.11 and 8lb 2oz! Good luck :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Good luck Leeze, I hope she's here soon...I can't imagine how excited you must be!


----------



## sparkle05

Aww, nearly there leeze :hugs:

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Leeze

thanks guys. I'm feeling quite fed up today - but trying to stay focused on how close I am to meeting my LO!! Xx


----------



## sparkle05

Keep thinking by this time next week it will all be over and you will be back at home with your new baby. 
I know this bit is frustrating but put your feet up and relax :hugs: enjoy this last bit of peace and quite, any day now she will be here and your life will change forever :thumbup:

After 4 children I can't remember what quite is lol xxx

Do you have any names picked ? I wanted isla all along and for a couple of hours after she was born i wasn't so sure :dohh: I'm glad we went with it now though.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chattyB

Hi ladies, I'm hoping you could help me. I've been looking into maca and have a few q's

How do you decide dosage? Do ratios make any difference? For example, I've seen tablets at 900mg at a ratio of 10:1 meaning their strength is 9000mg .... Would this be ok or overkill? (both hubby and I are planning on taking them)

I've been taking soy iso for the past 3 cycles - can I take maca AND soy? 

When do I take them? Morning/eve? With/out food? Before/after ovulation?

We'll be primarily taking them for hubby's swimmers - we're TTC after a vasectomy reversal and his numbers could be better. I'm hoping they'll work for me libido and energy wise!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Leeze

hi ladies - my waters have broken in the night!!! :happydance: - been to hospital to get checked out, all looks ok so far. been sent home to wait for contractions, if not then it's back for the induction on Friday!!! wish me luck!!!

chattyb - I don't know the answers to all your questions, but in terms of when you take maca you can take it right through your cycle but should stop taking when you get a BFP as there's not enough research about safety during pregnancy. I found taking it with food helped, and I would take one with breakfast and one with lunch. It's not advisable to take in the evenings as it might have a bit of a stimulant effect and have an impact on your sleeping. I think I took 500mg tablets - starting with 1 a day and then increasing gradually to 3-4 a day. I haven't heard of them having different strength ratios. I'm not sure if you can take with soy too, but hopefully one of the others will be able to advise on that. Good luck xx


----------



## Leeze

oh, and Sparkle - it's been really difficult for us to agree on a name. Generally OH and I like completely different names - he tends to like more traditional names and I like more unusual names. We've finally got a favourite that we've agreed on but we want to wait until she's born before we decide for sure and before we tell anyone!!! xx


----------



## chattyB

How exciting! Good luck Leeze! I hope you have a straight forward, fast and pain free labour :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Yay go Leeze!! I hope she arrives as soon and as safely as possible....can't wait to hear her name and see pics :) 

ChattyB - not sure I can answer all the questions but I took maca, just 1000mg per day and took it first thing in the morning as it does give you energy so you don't want to take it at night or you may not sleep well! Is zinc good for men's swimmers?


----------



## xcharx

Yay Lezze soo excited for you :D x


----------



## SBB

Yay Leeze!!!! Good luck :happydance: 

ChattyB can't answer everything but don't take in the eve as they cn keep you awake! 

x x x


----------



## sparkle05

:happydance::happydance: hope you are in hospital as I post :winkwink:

Good luck leeze, how exciting can't wait to hear all your news :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leeze

hi everyone

sorry for very short post, will update more when have landed properly!! Ended up having an emergency c-section and have just got out of hospital. Totally smitten, well worth it but I'm completely exhausted. Baby Kia Lilith weighed 6 pound 10 and was born on 11.11.11

Here she is
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0044.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SBB

Congratulations Leeze!!! So happy for you :hugs: she's a little beauty! So much hair and so small :cloud9: 

And 11.11.11 - good work! What an awesome birthday! 

Hope you're doing well, sorry you had to have an emergency c-section, I'm sure you'll recover quick though. Come back and let us know how you're doing when you can :hugs: 

x x x


----------



## SBB

And love the name! 

x x x


----------



## sparkle05

Aww leeze congratulations, she is gorgeous, what a very luck day to be born on :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Love the name :thumbup:

Hope you are recovering well. Lots of love :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xcharx

Aww Lezze she's soo beautiful :D loads of hair :happydance: lovely name too!!! Hope your both doing well :) x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Leeze said:


> hi everyone
> 
> sorry for very short post, will update more when have landed properly!! Ended up having an emergency c-section and have just got out of hospital. Totally smitten, well worth it but I'm completely exhausted. Baby Kia Lilith weighed 6 pound 10 and was born on 11.11.11
> 
> Here she is

Omg well done she is beautiful xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

TNT how are you doing hope you still log on here send me a message let me know your ok :) xx


----------



## Kiki0522

Leeze- Congratulations!!! She is absolutely beautiful! Fantastic birthday too! :flower:


----------



## yazzy

Yay Leeze, congratulations...she is gorgeous :) And what a brilliant date for a birthday!!

Hope you settle in at home quickly.

Kiki - how are you? I hope everything is going well?


----------



## gingerfaerie

Hi everyone! I hope it's ok to join in here. With 1500+ pages... I didn't read them all.  

I'm 33, tcc our third and final kidling. I had my IUD removed on Nov 1st, but since I haven't had any af for 5 years, no idea where I am in my cycle.  

I'm learning so much here, and it's neat for me to see that there are several things I've been doing just for my own health that seem to also be good for fertility and such. I've been adding Maca (and honey & cinnamon) to my every-single-day morning and evening smoothie for a few months now. :D 

I'm excited to be part of the overall BnB community, everyone here seems to be so friendly and supportive!


----------



## Leeze

Kiki0522 said:


> Leeze- Congratulations!!! She is absolutely beautiful! Fantastic birthday too! :flower:

thanks hon, lovely to hear from you. How's it all going with you? xxx


----------



## SBB

Hey ginger and welcome :wave: this thread is kind of quiet these days! 

Leeze how are you and lovely Kia doing? Can't believe she is only 9 days old! :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey ginger and welcome :wave: this thread is kind of quiet these days! 

Leeze how are you and lovely Kia doing? Can't believe she is only 9 days old! :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hey ginger and welcome :wave: this thread is kind of quiet these days! 

Leeze how are you and lovely Kia doing? Can't believe she is only 9 days old! :cloud9: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Hmmm seems to have posted 3 times! Sorry about that!! 

X x x


----------



## gingerfaerie

Hehe, thanks! I wonder who's still doing the maca, and how it's worked out for other people. If nothing else, it's pretty delicious in my morning smoothie! :D


----------



## Leeze

SBB said:


> Hey ginger and welcome :wave: this thread is kind of quiet these days!
> 
> Leeze how are you and lovely Kia doing? Can't believe she is only 9 days old! :cloud9:
> 
> X x x

Hi hon - it's exhausting but amazing too. She's taken really well to breastfeeding which I'm delighted about, but it can be really draining - particularly the last 2 evenings where she has been cluster feeding all evening. Apparently something to do with a growth spurt! She's a little darling though, and seems pretty laidback so far. I'm feeling a lot better now too, feel like I'm healing well from the c-section although it's sometimes a bit sore still. I love being a mummy though, it's all so very much worth it!!! xx


----------



## Leeze

OMG - SBB - I just noticed your status says you're pregnant!!! :happydance: - that's amazing. congratulations!!!!! XXX


----------



## SBB

That's great news, glad she's feeding well. It is hard the first few weeks and very draining! You just have to resign yourself to doing nothing else really! But it's wel worth persevering because it is wonderful and actually enjoyable later! 

Have you tried feeding lying down? It took me a while to master but it's great cos you can have a little rest too :D 

I found after 6 weeks it all became much easier. In fact after 3 a bit easier, then 6 easier again! 

Erm... Yes I'm pregnant :) I didn't even get a period back and don't know how far along I am! :blush: I can't believe it! 

X x x


----------



## Leeze

you're so right, it is about resigning yourself to doing nothing else. that's a really good way to look at it! Like today, it's nearly 4pm and I haven't had a chance to have a shower yet!!! It's good to know it gets easier after 3 weeks and 6 weeks. I think at the moment because there's no sort of routine it's pretty difficult to plan anything, and because each feed can last between 30 mins and 2 hours (or 4 hours on and off when she's cluster feeding in the evening). I'm planning to stock up on some good DVDs and just try to relax and enjoy the quiet time with her

that's really lovely that you're pregnant again, Sammuel will have a little baby brother or sister close in age to him. i imagine it's kinda strange not knowing how far along you are, but I guess once you get a scan they'll be able to give you some kind of indication about possible dates. How are you feeling about it? I remember you saying initially you were keen to have another one close in age but then recently you were thinking you'd prefer to wait a little longer? xx


----------



## SBB

Yep Sammuel used to feed for a full hour every time! But now he's a pro it's 5 mins! Defo forget any routine, Kia sets the routine :haha: it's hard but it all comes together later :) 

Yeh I'm really pleased, surprised though!! I feel really guilty about Sammuel but I think I would whatever the gap.. Later on they will love being close! It's quite scary and no idea how we'll cope!! I wanted to carry on feeding Sammuel for a while yet, so hoping I can continue. 

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Leeze...so pleased you are settling into being a mummy, sounds perfect! I'm just so pleased for you!

SBB - ahhhhh wow congratulations to you!!!! So exciting and can't wait to hear how far along you are...we can share pregnancy stories!

Hope everyone else is ok that still pops in here, we should try and set up a thread to get everyone back so we can all catch up. I can't believe i'm 16 weeks already! Been quite achey and sore but as long as I get my healthy baby its all good. I have my 16 week appointment on Tuesday.


----------



## SBB

Wow 16 weeks already! :happydance: 

Yeh I am kind of chilled but I also really want to know how far along I am! I think maybe 7 weeks :shrug: who knows!! :haha:

X x x


----------



## yazzy

Time is flying by, especially because we've got Christmas coming up then my birthday and my wedding 11 days before i'm due lol!

SBB - Are they going to be giving you an earlier scan to see how far along you are? How are you feeling?


----------



## SBB

Don't know to be honest, I have MW appt tuesday, I guess they'll either do a dating scan or makeme guess when I'll be 12 weeks! 

I'm feeling really sick, and pretty tired :( I'm hoping it will go early though, not like last time when I was sick to 20something weeks!! :sick: 

You've got loads going on, you'll be popping that baby out before you know it! 

I'm going to have a home birth hopefully this time!! 

X x x


----------



## nevertogether

resigning myself from this thread. good luck ladies.


----------



## SBB

Sorry you feel that way never, I didn't mean to upset you :hugs: 

X x x


----------



## SBB

It seems it's not cool to post here now. I didn't mean to upset anyone, I know ttc is hard, but I didn't actually think any of the TTCers even came on here any more. 

Anyway, I have set up a MACA pregnancy and baby thread here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/808938-maca-pregnancy-baby-buddies.html#post14169037 so if anyone wants to chat feel free to join in... 

Sorry again :(

x x x


----------



## Leeze

sorry from me too if I've upset anyone. When I joined this thread I really liked the fact there were some pregnant women on here as well as TTCrs and found that I got some really good support/advice from the pregnant women as well as the TTCrs - so I just assumed that it would be ok to stick around and i hoped I'd be able to continue to support the TTCrs who had supported me on my TTC journey. Saying that, I realise that recently this thread has mainly been used by those who are pregnant or have babies and it's probably more appropriate in that case to post somewhere else. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## lilfrog01

Hi ladies:wave: i hate to highjack your thread but hoping for an answer. I took 900 milligrams of maca a day my last cycle which was the 24th of october. On November 11 thru the 13th i had some pink/brown discharge but only when i wiped. Nothing ever made it to my undies. So i stopped the maca thinking it could be ib. When the witch was due i waited but nothing. Im now 8-9 days late and getting neg tests. Is it possible that the maca changed my cycle and the spotting was the witch? She would have been 8 days early? Please can anyone help???


----------



## Lesly2197

Hi, I hope there is somebody still active in this thread as I could really use someone to stay in touch with while ttc. I'll start by saying a lil bit about me, I am 30 yrs old, I have a beautiful 12 yr old daughter, ever since she turned 2 yrs old I have been ttc for #2 but it didn't happen until 5 yrs later and to my surprise it ended up being twins which then sadly ended in mc at 6wks. Since it's been another 5 yrs and I decided to go to my dr about it again since I had tried other drs before and was always told to lose weight or get on bcp to regulate my periods, etc. Well finally my dr decided to put me on clomid as I am 30 n my chances are becoming slimmer with age, so anyway had 4 cycles of clomid with no ovulation whatsoever so next step was to be injectables but unfortunately we can't afford that right now so after much crying I decided to go online and research natural herbs to possibly help me to regulate my cycles and ovulate and hopefully bfp! I just started taking (about 1 wk in) 2000mg of Maca in capsule form, 2 Mega Vitamin for Women pills (which also has some Vitex, wild yam, dong quai, and some other herbs in it), also 3 cups of fertilitea which also have herbs I read about which are good for reproductive health main one being Vitex, and I am currently awaiting an extra Vitex pill I want to start. Am also considering adding False Unicorn Root and Royal Jelly as I have read great things about them. I know it sounds like much but I am so desperate for a bfp! It's been a long and very hard 10 yrs ttc and every month and worse every yr that pass me by with no success is heartbreaking and makes me feel like less of a woman for not being able to give my daughter a sibling and my husband more kids and hopefully a son which I know he secretly hopes to have one day! :( Anyway all I can do is continue to pray and hope God had a hand in leading me to these herbal supplements because they are the answer to my prayers! Sorry for the long post, I just had to get it all out there! Thx for "listening"! :) Best wishes to all of us and hoping on a bfp soon for all of us hoping for one!


----------



## sue123

can any say if i can take macca after ovulation as i forgotten . ? xx


----------

